# Accessories Anonymous - Post your fun shopping finds here! Anything Goes!



## julip

This is a home away from home from the infamous Fossil bag thread - share all your fun shopping finds here - slippers, shoes, jewelry, kitchen gadgets, etc. Enablers welcome!


----------



## julip

I won't repeat it all here, but be sure to check out my review on my beloved Nespresso instant espresso machine in the Keurig thread.  My DH and I love strong coffee, and this has been our main coffee brewer for the over the past 1.5 years. We could not be without it!



Here's the first part of my Nespresso review :

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7589.msg699930.html#msg699930


----------



## Candee15

Oh, what fun. I'm happy to see a general shopping thread where we can discuss our favorite things, great finds, and bargains, too.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Wooo Hoooo julip!!!!! You go girl!  So glad to see you started this. As for your nespresso..as you know...I have one on the way  Can't wait to get it. I want to submit these great slippers again incase those that haven't ventured into the bag thread lately didn't see them. This was a great recommendation by julip. They are just like the 100.00 UGGS and are at Target for 15.00. They come in Black, Grey, Chestnut, Tan, Brown and Navy.

Uggs-100.00









Target-15.00









http://www.target.com/Womens-Chandra-Suede-Slippers-Chestnut/dp/B000F8LIIK/ref=br_1_3?ie=UTF8&node=14126061&sessionID=176-4662352-8426522&searchSize=30&searchView=grid3&searchPage=1&sr=1-3&qid=1286990811&rh=&searchBinNameList=style_name,target_com_shoe_size-bin,target_com_primary_color-bin,price,target_com_brand-bin&searchRank=reviewrank&frombrowse=1


----------



## julip

Oh, and if you are wanting to do picture links like you can do from Harvey's auto-linker for amazon, it is really easy!:

1) click on the "insert hyperlink" icon above angry smiley
2) without moving cursor (while the cursor is still between the url tags), click on 'insert image'
3) go to image on site and right click, then highlight and click 'copy image url'
4) paste in between image tags
5) go back to product page and copy the address in the address bar
6) add an = sign to the right of the left url tag (i.e. [ url= ]) (don't put the extra spaces next to the brackets, though - I had to for demo purposes because otherwise it turns the rest of the message into a link)
7) paste address bar url to the right of the equal sign

And voila, you should have a clickable image. If the image isn't showing up (which happens when I've tried to link to a QVC picture), simply right click the image and 'open image in new tab', then copy/paste the url from the new address bar - though most of the time you won't need to do this.

It is much easier than it sounds - once you do one or two, it will become second nature!


----------



## akpak

Current obsessions purchases:

Stuff for bento lunches here:
http://en.bentoandco.com/collections/for-her

Waterfield Muzetto bag:
http://sfbags.com/products/muzetto/muzetto.htm

These for my steampunk costume:
http://www.pyramidcollection.com/Itemdy00.asp?CODIV=0106&T1=P8383
http://www.pyramidcollection.com/Itemdy00.asp?CODIV=0106&T1=P28270
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0018NEG9Y/ref=oss_product

and these
http://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Product.mvc.aspx/10446W/0/Womens/Spire-Emme?dimensions=0

Currently resisting:
http://www.ilovedooney.com/servlet/the-468/Dooney-%26-Bourke-/Detail

and

https://www.smartwool.com/#/Womens/Socks/

I need help.


----------



## louiseb

This is my Christmas present for almost everyone in my family this year, including a set for me:

*Wine Chill Drops*









http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/skybar-wine-chill-drops/?pkey=cwine-bar-tools%7Cglswinwin


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Hey!  I love the title!


----------



## Neo

Yaayyyy! Great initiative Julip, thank you - I think??


----------



## Candee15

louiseb said:


> This is my Christmas present for almost everyone in my family this year, including a set for me:
> 
> *Wine Chill Drops*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/skybar-wine-chill-drops/?pkey=cwine-bar-tools%7Cglswinwin


While we're in a wine mode, I have and love this:

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/vinturi-wine-aerator/?pkey=e%7Cvinturi%7C2%7Cbest%7C0%7C1%7C24%7C%7C1&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules


----------



## skyblue

Hey, I am all over this thread!  I LOVE to accessorize!  It's fun and doesn't have to cost a fortune!  LOL  Count me in!


----------



## louiseb

Candee15 said:


> While we're in a wine mode, I have and love this:
> 
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/vinturi-wine-aerator/?pkey=e%7Cvinturi%7C2%7Cbest%7C0%7C1%7C24%7C%7C1&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules


 I gave that to several people last year, it was a hit.


----------



## Vet

Nice gift ideas thanks!


----------



## Neo

I don't need a nespresso machine, I don't need a nespresso machine, I don't need a nespresso machine, I don't need a nespresso machine (especially not the cute red citiz  model I just spent the last 15 minutes checking out), I don't need a nespresso machine....


----------



## angelmum3

OMG - I LOVE the Wine Chill Drops!! (and william sonoma!)

I also have the wine aerator!  We've tried taste taster with and without - not much difference in wines under $10!  (LOL my usual price point!  However, every now and again my wine store has close out wines - wines that are just this side of going bad - and the wine aerator is perfect for those wines - keeps the sledge down!)


----------



## mlewis78

Luckily for me, that so far none of this stuff is calling out to me.


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL, I'm all over this thread like white on rice too but right now I'm in the market for some expensive tires for my bicycle ($50 each) and I'm sure you are not interested in those but I'll be back to accessories very soon! 

I'm keeping watch and anxious to see how many pages _this_ thread goes!


----------



## Someone Nameless

mlewis78 said:


> Luckily for me, that so far none of this stuff is calling out to me.


Just wait. The fat lady has not sung! That's exactly what I said on the handbag thread and I am now the proud owner of two large Sutters.


----------



## ZsuZsu

This might be pushing the "shopping theme" just a little.... but here is my hubby's birthday present (nothing like a gift that keeps requiring monthly payments!)


----------



## mlewis78

Kindle Gracie said:


> Just wait. The fat lady has not sung! That's exactly what I said on the handbag thread and I am now the proud owner of two large Sutters.


I have two large Sutters too! I challenge anyone to post something here that would tempt me.


----------



## hsuthard

My recent purchase, I'm giddy with excitement about it!

2011 Buick Enclave









Also, this looks so cute sitting on the seat beside me (I have the one in the middle, in Baroque):


----------



## ZsuZsu

I LOVE the Vera bag!!!!!


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> I don't need a nespresso machine, I don't need a nespresso machine, I don't need a nespresso machine, I don't need a nespresso machine (especially not the cute red citiz model I just spent the last 15 minutes checking out), I don't need a nespresso machine....


That's exactly the one I'd be getting if I was crazy enough to get a 3rd model. And I would too, if I only had the room.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> That's exactly the one I'd be getting if I was crazy enough to get a 3rd model. And I would too, if I only had the room.


Awww come on, I have a TINY kitchen. But I somehow always find room for 1 more kitchen gadget.  That red citiz sure is purrrrty


----------



## julip

Oh no, I'm wondering if this thread was a good idea ... my want/need list is growing longer by the second! 

I love Williams-Sonoma! It's just about Peppermint Bark season.  Ooh, louiseb, I'm loving those wine chillers. What a unique and great gift idea!! I'm going to need some of those myself.

akpak - I love your whole list. I especially love cozy socks and Smartwool. I also have a Muzetto (Pine) which I got right when they debuted, and it is such a well-made bag. And rut roh, I've been wanting the Mr. Bento box they have on amazon, but what fun stuff the bento site you found has!! And I'm loving the dragon stuff on the Pyramid Collection site - *Neo*, did you click on this site?? 

Zsu Zsu - niiice bday present for your hubby!! Was it a complete surprise?

hsuthard - wow, congrats on your new car! Accessories are a must for a new car!  I love those new Veras. I tried to stop myself from going to look at the new bags - a lot of good that did me.


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> Awww come on, I have a TINY kitchen. But I somehow always find room for 1 more kitchen gadget.  That red citiz sure is purrrrty


Don't you start!!  Seriously, we need to get our kitchen remodel going before I can buy anything more. Plus I need to make another run (or 50) to Goodwill.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

mlewis78 said:


> I have two large Sutters too! I challenge anyone to post something here that would tempt me.


Hmmmm..I love a shopping challenge. How about this 









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-CIBAILI-Flute-Pink-and-Silver-Plated-Pro-Quality-/220505828190#ht_2175wt_934


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> *Neo*, did you click on this site??


I hadn't 

Now I have ....


----------



## Someone Nameless

This thread is an EXCELLENT idea!  I'm loving it already and it's only 2 pages (in one day, I might add).  I've bought lots of Smartwool socks from Sierra Trading post.  I love them.


----------



## angelmum3

good grief, the page turned alredy!!


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie said:


> This thread is an EXCELLENT idea! I'm loving it already and it's only 2 pages (in one day, I might add). I've bought lots of Smartwool socks from Sierra Trading post. I love them.


Oh, I looove Sierra Trading Post! Excellent source of great buys and closeouts. I started shopping with them before they had an internet store and it was all mail/phone order. Sometimes we would find out 2 weeks later what we ordered went out of stock so our order never went through. Thank goodness their CS has vastly improved from those days.


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> Hmmmm..I love a shopping challenge. How about this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-CIBAILI-Flute-Pink-and-Silver-Plated-Pro-Quality-/220505828190#ht_2175wt_934


That pink flute is so pretty!! Makes me think I should learn how to play the flute just so I can get it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Bought a hoodie buddie. It's a hoodie with the earphone built in. Perfect for school. My friend wanted one. We googles them and they were on sale for 29.99 at jcpennys so we went and got them. I got the plain red so I can decorate it myself. Then almost bought a Harry potter costume


----------



## Addie

I bought this at The Limited today. They have it in tan as well.









I already love this thread.


----------



## julip

AddieLove - your new purse is adorable! Is that like a charcoal, or does it have a bit of plum to it? What a cute style!

Vegas_Asian - the hoodie buddies sound like a fun style. Having extra earbud wires getting in the way can get quite annoying, so what a great innovation. Great price at JCPenney - I'll have to check them out the next time I'm near one.


----------



## Addie

I thought it was pretty cute!  It's a dark plum colour. They call it burgundy on the site.
And not to enable anyone or anything , but here it is: http://www.thelimited.com/detail/weave-front-hobo/1373602


----------



## julip

I recently picked up a pair of these Chef's Planet glass cruets from amazon after dealing with cruets and other oil dispensers that eventually get too drippy. These are great, and super cute too! The top stays on when tipped, and if there are any drips (minimal), the oil is caught by the bowl and simply drains back into the bottle. It never reaches the part of the cruet that you hold onto.

They also come in larger sizes, but I like the compact size of these. They are also at Bed Bath & Beyond.


----------



## mlewis78

Kindled Spirit said:


> Hmmmm..I love a shopping challenge. How about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-CIBAILI-Flute-Pink-and-Silver-Plated-Pro-Quality-/220505828190#ht_2175wt_934


LOL. (I know that you are joking) There have been discussions about flutes sold on ebay on the flutelistserve. I haven't heard of this brand name, but I bet it's made in China. The details tell it all (see the last line):

_"This beautiful CIBAILI CFL-221PK_S flute is excellent value for money - offering the student an instrument packed with features usually found on more expensive models. It is a generic model of the Yamaha YFL-221 - the benchmark for student flutes. This instrument is, of course, brand new.

The high grade components used in the construction of this flute ensures it has an excellent tone. This stunning Pink and Silver flute has nickel-plated keys and not only looks amazing but plays beautifully too.

This is a standard closed-hole design that plays in the key of C. It is equipped with offset-G keys and split-E mechanism (for easier fingering) meaning the flute is especially recommended for younger players as well as the beginner flutist. It is highly responsive and plays with a solid tone, accurate intonation and produces a crisp clear sound.

Comes complete with a durable, velour padded, leather-look French style case, micro-fibre cleaning cloth, screwdriver and cleaning rod. Also included is a fingering chart and an instruction and care booklet.

These *clarinets* usually sell for £299 in retail stores."_

A real Yamaha would make a good starter flute. This one is probably as good as the Getzen used flute that I rented in 4th grade. (We foolishly bought it and I played it in band for 5 years.)

I love pink, especially for accessories and ereaders, but I'll stick with sterling silver for my flute.


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> I thought it was pretty cute!  It's a dark plum colour. They call it burgundy on the site.
> And not to enable anyone or anything , but here it is: http://www.thelimited.com/detail/weave-front-hobo/1373602


Love the color! It is really close to the aubergine Cole Haan's I saw at Nordstrom (posted in bag thread) today - 'the new black'. It looks like this color and mixing the weave with smooth is the new trend this season. I like it!


----------



## julip

If you are in the market for a nice pet water fountain, I am really happy with this Pioneer Pet one that I recently purchased for my cats. It's a little pricier than the Petmate Deluxe Fresh Flow they've been using for awhile, but it is so much easier to clean, take apart, fill, etc. They've also used the Drinkwell Platinum which was also very cumbersome for me to maintain. With both, the plastic eventually breaks down to the point where I've thrown them out and replaced them.

This company also has the same design in ceramic, but I love the aluminum because it is so light and easy to handle while washing in the sink. There are so few parts and it's basically like taking care of a simple aluminum bowl with a few easy lift off parts. Healthier too since some cats can develop acne from plastic. Most importantly, the kitties love it!


----------



## Addie

julip said:


> Love the color! It is really close to the aubergine Cole Haan's I saw at Nordstrom (posted in bag thread) today - 'the new black'. It looks like this color and mixing the weave with smooth is the new trend this season. I like it!


Me, too. I don't have a bag in that colour--in fact, I barely have any winter bags--and I just loved it. Oh! I saw the ones you posted! I loved, loved, loved the weave one and the satchel with the weave. I always check out the purse thread whenever I see the "New" icon, but I try to quickly glance and run away. I've read the damage that thread has done! 

Oh, and for shoes, I bought these today:

I'm going as a cowgirl for Halloween, and I think they'll go perfectly. I know, I know, so original for a Texas girl to go as that; but I'll be in DC, so it'll be less ordinary there. Maybe.


----------



## julip

I love the moto vibe to your new boots - very cute!! DC on Halloween should be a blast!

LOL I think we have all accumulated a little more than normal from the purse thread . I took a break from it for a week or so, but once I started peeking in again I started in on my obsessive compulsive purse searches again.


----------



## Addie

It'll be my first Halloween in DC, but I love the city; so I think I'll manage to have a good time. 

That purse thread is hands down the most dangerous KB has here.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

mlewis78 said:


> LOL. (I know that you are joking) There have been discussions about flutes sold on ebay on the flutelistserve. I haven't heard of this brand name, but I bet it's made in China. The details tell it all (see the last line):
> 
> _"This beautiful CIBAILI CFL-221PK_S flute is excellent value for money - offering the student an instrument packed with features usually found on more expensive models. It is a generic model of the Yamaha YFL-221 - the benchmark for student flutes. This instrument is, of course, brand new.
> 
> The high grade components used in the construction of this flute ensures it has an excellent tone. This stunning Pink and Silver flute has nickel-plated keys and not only looks amazing but plays beautifully too.
> 
> This is a standard closed-hole design that plays in the key of C. It is equipped with offset-G keys and split-E mechanism (for easier fingering) meaning the flute is especially recommended for younger players as well as the beginner flutist. It is highly responsive and plays with a solid tone, accurate intonation and produces a crisp clear sound.
> 
> Comes complete with a durable, velour padded, leather-look French style case, micro-fibre cleaning cloth, screwdriver and cleaning rod. Also included is a fingering chart and an instruction and care booklet.
> 
> These *clarinets* usually sell for £299 in retail stores."_
> 
> A real Yamaha would make a good starter flute. This one is probably as good as the Getzen used flute that I rented in 4th grade. (We foolishly bought it and I played it in band for 5 years.)
> 
> I love pink, especially for accessories and ereaders, but I'll stick with sterling silver for my flute.


Lol! I was joking, but it is a pretty flute.  Unfortunately I have no talent for playing any musical instrument but the flute has always been one of my favorites, Beautiful sound.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> This thread is an EXCELLENT idea! I'm loving it already and it's only 2 pages (in one day, I might add). I've bought lots of Smartwool socks from Sierra Trading post. I love them.


I just got my first pair of Smart Wool socks and I LOVE them. They are not bulky or scratchy! Hubby was purchasing Vibram Five Fingers shoes----his latest obsession---and I wandered around looking for bargains.


----------



## lonestar

I am in big trouble here.

I bought 4 large Sutter bags because of the purse thread.


----------



## Someone Nameless

lonestar said:


> I am in big trouble here.
> 
> I bought 4 large Sutter bags because of the purse thread.


You could always sell 1 or 3.


----------



## ZsuZsu

Gee, for some unknown reason, I have suddenly become slightly purse obsessed! 

I stumbled across this "The Sak" on a sale table at Macys- my "everyday" bag (vintage silver Cole Haan) doesn't completely close across the top, and I have been wanting something with a zipper closure across the whole top of the bag. This one is also slightly "flatter" which appealed to me too... It has a large center pocket with a couple of small pockets inside (wide zip pocket to hold my wallet), cell phone pocket and an additional "accessory" pocket), and also has a smaller outside front pocket that I can zip close as well as a back outside pocket with a magnetic snap- I don't tend to carry a ton of stuff in my purse, so it works well for me- Kindle in the Noreve cover fits nicely in the big, center pocket along with my makeup bag, cell phone, wallet and a few other miscellaneous items. The pic is a lousy cell phone one, you it is hard to see that the front smaller pocket is a little bit "sparkly leather" while the main body is more of a "regular" brown leather- it's really comfy to wear on my shoulder and seems pretty sturdy....


----------



## julip

skyblue said:


> I just got my first pair of Smart Wool socks and I LOVE them. They are not bulky or scratchy! Hubby was purchasing Vibram Five Fingers shoes----his latest obsession---and I wandered around looking for bargains.


I have 2 pairs of Vibram Five Fingers!! I love them - they are so comfortable. I was starting to get shin splints every so often wearing my Asics Kayanos or Kinseis after never having a problem with those (or any leg issues in general) for years, but once I switched to the FFs earlier this year, all leg problems disappeared. Have either of you read Born to Run: A Hidden Tribe, Superathletes, and the Greatest Race the World Has Never Seen?

I mostly wear them on the treadmill and walking my dog. I can run faster and longer wearing these than with my regular shoes, and I don't even consider myself a runner. Unfortunately, wearing them so much power walking with Daphne dog on the pavement has caused both of my pairs to get pin holes in the balls of the feet. I saw a barefoot runner's blog who has this same problem, which he solved with Sure Foot shoe pads (which I now see Kiwi makes an identical product - good thing, since the Sure Foot pads are kind of hard to find). I tried them but need to reapply with rubber cement or super glue - dirt got under the outer area of the adhesive as I walked with them again, so the pad pulled away.

Even with them wearing out, I'm still going to get another pair. Love them. I also agree about Smart Wool not being scratchy or bulky - we always stock up whenever REI is having a sale on them.


----------



## julip

ZsuZsu said:


> Gee, for some unknown reason, I have suddenly become slightly purse obsessed!
> 
> I stumbled across this "The Sak" on a sale table at Macys- my "everyday" bag (vintage silver Cole Haan) doesn't completely close across the top, and I have been wanting something with a zipper closure across the whole top of the bag. This one is also slightly "flatter" which appealed to me too... It has a large center pocket with a couple of small pockets inside (wide zip pocket to hold my wallet), cell phone pocket and an additional "accessory" pocket), and also has a smaller outside front pocket that I can zip close as well as a back outside pocket with a magnetic snap- I don't tend to carry a ton of stuff in my purse, so it works well for me- Kindle in the Noreve cover fits nicely in the big, center pocket along with my makeup bag, cell phone, wallet and a few other miscellaneous items. The pic is a lousy cell phone one, you it is hard to see that the front smaller pocket is a little bit "sparkly leather" while the main body is more of a "regular" brown leather- it's really comfy to wear on my shoulder and seems pretty sturdy....


ZsuZsu, I love your new purse - I think I have even seen this exact one at the store. That shape and style is one of my favorites. What a pretty brown!


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie said:


> LOL, I'm all over this thread like white on rice too but right now I'm in the market for some expensive tires for my bicycle ($50 each) and I'm sure you are not interested in those but I'll be back to accessories very soon!
> 
> I'm keeping watch and anxious to see how many pages _this_ thread goes!


Sure, please share your bike finds!  I'm actually starting to look for a comfier seat for my spin bike. I love going to bike shops, but luckily no new bikes have followed me home for a few years, since I got my purple Juliana. Poor thing needs a tune up and get used again. I have 2 extra mtn bikes that I really don't need, but I really want an Electra townie. They are so cute!


----------



## ZsuZsu

Is anyone a fan of very tall shoes? lol
I regularly wear 3-4" inch heels (I figure I look skinnier if I am taller- I'm not really "fluffy", I'm just short for my weight!) but these shoes are pretty darn tall even for me! I haven't measured the actual heel (and there is a platform in the front that makes it somewhat less intimidating) but I think these are pretty darn close to 6 inchers!
The "jewelry" on the front attaches with snaps- so I can take that part off and they are just very high, plain clogs- I love them, but have to admit that they are definitely NOT for times where I will do much more than "sit pretty"....
Got them at the Neiman Marcus Last Call (outlet) store- saw them and fell in love!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Just an FYI, starting at 7pm est tomorrow, QVC will have it's annual FFANY "Shoes on Sale" event. All designer shoes half price and all net proceeds go to Breast Cancer Research and Education. A GREAT reason to buy a new pair of shoes 

QVC® Presents The 17th Annual "FFANY Shoes on Sale®" - A Television Event for Breast Cancer Research & Education
Friday, October 15, 2010

07:00 - 10:00 PM ET
In honor of National Breast Cancer Awareness Month 2010, the 17th Annual "FFANY Shoes on Sale®" event offers over 100,000 pairs of brand name shoes - all at half their manufacturer's suggested retail price*. Net proceeds benefit breast cancer research and education. Additionally, we'll be offering a "Shoe of the Day" at 50% off the manufacturer's suggested retail price weekdays in October between 7 & 9 a.m. ET, as well as a special selection of additional styles on QVC.com.


----------



## skyblue

julip said:


> Sure, please share your bike finds!  I'm actually starting to look for a comfier seat for my spin bike. I love going to bike shops, but luckily no new bikes have followed me home for a few years, since I got my purple Juliana. Poor thing needs a tune up and get used again. I have 2 extra mtn bikes that I really don't need, but I really want an Electra townie. They are so cute!


I like my old Spenco gel seat. I've had it FOREVER, but I love it!


----------



## julip

Thanks for the Spenco gel seat recommendation, skyblue! I will keep my eye out for it. Gel seats are the best invention!  

ZsuZsu - wow, those shoes are really cool! I think I'd be scared for my safety up on those, though, as I am not great on heels!    The heels do look pretty stable, though - what a fun find! I really like that platform look.


----------



## Someone Nameless

julip said:


> Sure, please share your bike finds!  I'm actually starting to look for a comfier seat for my spin bike. I love going to bike shops, but luckily no new bikes have followed me home for a few years, since I got my purple Juliana. Poor thing needs a tune up and get used again. I have 2 extra mtn bikes that I really don't need, but I really want an Electra townie. They are so cute!


My taste in bike saddles (<- that's what we call our seats) is as exquisite as my taste in handbags. My saddle is a Brooks B68. It is leather and made in England. The leather breaks in to my sit-bones and gets better and better the longer I ride. Of course they don't come cheap. Are you surprised? 

http://www.wallbike.com/brooks/standardsaddles.html


----------



## Someone Nameless

And my bike.  (This thread truly does cover it all now!)


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie, your bike looks so nice!! I love the color - it looks like the exact color of one of our cars  . You have it really well decked out. Thanks for sharing the saddle link too - it sounds wonderful. I love leather everything and I bet it breaks in beautifully.


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> Just an FYI, starting at 7pm est tomorrow, QVC will have it's annual FFANY "Shoes on Sale" event. All designer shoes half price and all net proceeds go to Breast Cancer Research and Education. A GREAT reason to buy a new pair of shoes
> 
> QVC® Presents The 17th Annual "FFANY Shoes on Sale®" - A Television Event for Breast Cancer Research & Education
> Friday, October 15, 2010
> 
> 07:00 - 10:00 PM ET
> In honor of National Breast Cancer Awareness Month 2010, the 17th Annual "FFANY Shoes on Sale®" event offers over 100,000 pairs of brand name shoes - all at half their manufacturer's suggested retail price*. Net proceeds benefit breast cancer research and education. Additionally, we'll be offering a "Shoe of the Day" at 50% off the manufacturer's suggested retail price weekdays in October between 7 & 9 a.m. ET, as well as a special selection of additional styles on QVC.com.


Thanks for this reminder, Kindled Spirit! I have gotten some awesome deals in the past during this sale. It can be so hard to be quick enough to get them, though - they sell out the second they are up for orders!


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> And my bike.  (This thread truly does cover it all now!)


Is that a Brooks leather saddle? My husband has Brooks saddles on all his bikes. He swears by the comfort.

Why yes, it is! You have the same great taste as hubby!


----------



## skyblue

I went to Marshalls yesterday to get some new pillow cases.  I found a lovely Le Sportsac three zip cosmetic bag in the Fado (fall leaf) pattern for $9.99.  It must be a discontinued pattern because it doesn't show up on the Le Sportsac website in that configuration.  I did see one on e bay for $19.95.

My son found a cool shirt in trendy plaid that's seen a big resurgence this season, and a nice winter scarf.

Our Marshalls did some updating and has finally landed in the 21st century.  I no longer feel like I am shopping in the clearance aisle of goodwill.


----------



## julip

Nice finds at Marshalls, skyblue! I love those little Sportsac zip bags. That makes it so much nicer when those stores are set up nicely. The older ones that seem really disorganized I usually can't spend more than 5 minutes in!

A little owl   mentioned recently that she saw Anuschka bags at her local TJ Maxx, if anyone has been eying those beautiful bags (I have a couple of them plus a wallet, and I love them!).


----------



## skyblue

julip said:


> Nice finds at Marshalls, skyblue! I love those little Sportsac zip bags. That makes it so much nicer when those stores are set up nicely. The older ones that seem really disorganized I usually can't spend more than 5 minutes in!
> 
> A little owl  mentioned recently that she saw Anuschka bags at her local TJ Maxx, if anyone has been eying those beautiful bags (I have a couple of them plus a wallet, and I love them!).


*julip,*
I scoured my Marshalls for any high end bags. It's my first priority upon entering the store! Alas, there were none to my liking to be had!

All the accessory mavens must be out shopping. It's pretty quiet here today! I can't wait to see their haul!


----------



## julip

LOL handbags is the first place I go to when I walk in those stores too! It's such a hit or miss, but it's so fun finding that one cool bag hidden behind all the rest.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Nice finds at Marshalls, skyblue! I love those little Sportsac zip bags. That makes it so much nicer when those stores are set up nicely. The older ones that seem really disorganized I usually can't spend more than 5 minutes in!
> 
> A little owl  mentioned recently that she saw Anuschka bags at her local TJ Maxx, if anyone has been eying those beautiful bags (I have a couple of them plus a wallet, and I love them!).


HMMMM......would that little owl be....ME.   or should I say...hooooooo me 

Here's my latest find. For any of you that wear reading glasses. I have them all over the house, in my purse, and my car. This was a great deal and they are SUPER cute.










http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.cc.AB6.item.A211724


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> HMMMM......would that little owl be....ME.   or should I say...hooooooo me


Ohhh dear.  



Kindled Spirit said:


> Here's my latest find. For any of you that wear reading glasses. I have them all over the house, in my purse, and my car. This was a great deal and they are SUPER cute.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.cc.AB6.item.A211724


Those are really cute! I wish I could see well enough to just need reading glasses! 

FFANY shoe sale starts in 10 minutes!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> A little owl mentioned recently that she saw Anuschka bags at her local TJ Maxx,


WHO could that be? ? ? ? ?  I live within walking distance (almost) of TJ Maxx. My hubby says we would be naked if not for TJ Maxx. I need to go see if my store has any of those bags!!!!

Now to enable you a little more...have I mentioned how much I love my Clarisonic Mia? I use that thing faithfully twice a day. It feels just like I've had a facial after each cleansing. It is FABULOUS. Have any of you ever used one?


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie said:


> WHO could that be? ? ? ? ?  I live within walking distance (almost) of TJ Maxx. My hubby says we would be naked if not for TJ Maxx. I need to go see if my store has any of those bags!!!!
> 
> Now to enable you a little more...have I mentioned how much I love my Clarisonic Mia? I use that thing faithfully twice a day. It feels just like I've had a facial after each cleansing. It is FABULOUS. Have any of you ever used one?


I have a Clarisonic!  A pink one, in fact, that I got from Sephora a couple of years ago! Actually, I have two.  They had a smaller TSV one earlier this year on QVC (I believe that's the Mia?) and I could not resist the mint green one. It also has a cool little magnet charger that my bigger one does not have. Neither of them can accommodate the new body brushes, though, so I may need a third ... I do love it! It does an awesome job.

We love TJ Maxx too. They really get a lot of great stock - have saved bundles waiting for things to show up there! How nice to be that close - we live near one but not quite that close!  Sure is nice for checking frequently to get first dibs when they unload a new shipment.


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> Now to enable you a little more...have I mentioned how much I love my Clarisonic Mia? I use that thing faithfully twice a day. It feels just like I've had a facial after each cleansing. It is FABULOUS. Have any of you ever used one?


I had never heard of it before you mentioned it here. But now that I have and have read all the wonderful reviews about it, I wonder how comes, and how have I lived without it until now?? 

Seriously though: I am really considering going for it, but wanted to know how often do you have to change the little brush, and do you have to use their product with it (and if yes, how is it?) or can you use whatever? Does it also cleanse mascara, or are you supposed to avoid eye contour?

Thank you


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> I have a Clarisonic!  A pink one, in fact, that I got from Sephora a couple of years ago! Actually, I have two.  They had a smaller TSV one earlier this year on QVC (I believe that's the Mia?) and I could not resist the mint green one. It also has a cool little magnet charger that my bigger one does not have. Neither of them can accommodate the new body brushes, though, so I may need a third ... I do love it! It does an awesome job.


Julip, why am I not surprised that you not only know this thing but actually have a couple ? I was just looking at the MIA (looks neat for taking with me when traveling too, especially with the 20 days autonomy!), do I need it? Do I order extra brushes and cleaning liquid at the same time?


----------



## Thumper

My newest want:










Street Strider Fusion.
I should pester Santa for it, but I'm just immature enough to not want to wait...


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Julip, why am I not surprised that you not only know this thing but actually have a couple ? I was just looking at the MIA (looks neat for taking with me when traveling too, especially with the 20 days autonomy!), do I need it? Do I order extra brushes and cleaning liquid at the same time?


Hahaha - it really is the cutest thing. It sounds like Kindle Gracie uses hers more than I do (I don't use it all the time, but often) so I'll let her have the definitive answers. It really does a great job cleaning. Your face will thank you, it feels so great! They suggest changing the brushes as you would change your toothbrush, every few months, but you will kind of be able to tell when it's getting worn out. I think the brush I like the best is the sensitive (or maybe it's the delicate?) and I actually just use Philosophy Purity with it. I usually do a prewash with purity, then apply a little more to do the extra cleanse with the brush.

BUT...! If you can wait a week, Sephora's Annual Friends & Family Discount (usually 20% off everything) is rumored to start next week, the 21st!


> Word on the street is that the Sephora Friends and Family 2010 discount will start on October 21, 2010. The promotional code is still unknown at this point, but based on the codes used in prior years it's an educated guess that FF2010 will likely be the discount code!
> 
> The Sephora Friends and Family discount is generally 20% off, but you never know if Sephora will be more generous this year! Start working on that holiday gift list!


I get my shopping list ready for this sale every year - great savings!

edit - yes, I think they suggest not to use it around the eye area!


----------



## julip

Thumper said:


> My newest want:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Strider Fusion.
> I should pester Santa for it, but I'm just immature enough to not want to wait...


LOL! You are all going to think I'm nuts if you don't already, but not only do I know about this too, I also want one! I saw it on my local news a few months ago because they have a demo center about 15 minutes from me. I haven't gone to go look yet, but I think it looks like the coolest thing ever. The problem is my neighborhood is all steep hills, so I would have to bring it somewhere to use it!

Thumper, I hope you get one from Santa or better yet, sooner! Be sure to keep us updated!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> I have a Clarisonic!  A pink one, in fact, that I got from Sephora a couple of years ago! Actually, I have two.  They had a smaller TSV one earlier this year on QVC (I believe that's the Mia?) and I could not resist the mint green one. It also has a cool little magnet charger that my bigger one does not have. Neither of them can accommodate the new body brushes, though, so I may need a third ... I do love it! It does an awesome job.
> 
> We love TJ Maxx too. They really get a lot of great stock - have saved bundles waiting for things to show up there! How nice to be that close - we live near one but not quite that close!  Sure is nice for checking frequently to get first dibs when they unload a new shipment.


OMG I also have the Mia...in PINK of course.  I love it! And yes Neo you can use any cleanser you want. I THINK I heard them say just not to use one with an exfolliant in. It's the GREATEST and one of QVC's top selling items. It makes your face feel as smooth as a baby's bottom


----------



## skyblue

Kindled Spirit said:


> HMMMM......would that little owl be....ME.   or should I say...hooooooo me
> 
> Here's my latest find. For any of you that wear reading glasses. I have them all over the house, in my purse, and my car. This was a great deal and they are SUPER cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.cc.AB6.item.A211724


*Kindled Spirit*,

I also ordered those special value reading glasses from QVC! Talk about a DEAL! The cheapest I've seen reading glasses is $14.95 at WalMart! I hope they arrive soon!


----------



## Someone Nameless

When I wash my face, I'm using my Clarasonic Mia. I love it that much. I recommended it to a coworker months ago and she is still thanking me. I bought mine when I saw it on the deal of the day for QVC. They have offered it several times since then. If you wait, I'm sure you will be able to get it at a discounted price eventually.

I've had it for a pretty good while and have only changed my brush once. It's probably time for me to order some new ones!

The battery has to be charged about once a week. It gives me two little beeps and a pulse at the end of use to warn me that it's getting low. I used the cleanser that came with it but you can use any cleanser you want.

I get an email from DailyCandy every day and one of their recent emails was about fabulous drugstore finds. They recommend Purpose Gentle Cleansing Wash and that is actually what I use!

http://www.dailycandy.com/all-cities/gallery/89591/15-Cheap-Beauty-Products-to-Stock-Up-On?n=11&refcd=email:491084:25


----------



## Candee15

Kindle Gracie said:


> WHO could that be? ? ? ? ?  I live within walking distance (almost) of TJ Maxx. My hubby says we would be naked if not for TJ Maxx. I need to go see if my store has any of those bags!!!!
> 
> Now to enable you a little more...have I mentioned how much I love my Clarisonic Mia? I use that thing faithfully twice a day. It feels just like I've had a facial after each cleansing. It is FABULOUS. Have any of you ever used one?


No..............I didn't even know about this until NOW. Sigh. I may have seen one while I was running through a store, but I never paid any attention. OMG. This sounds wonderful. It really works? I doubted the benefit because I'm 58 years old, but I've been looking at reviews all over the net, and I even read one by a 74-year-old woman who swears her skin now looks so much younger. I'm really interested!!! Please tell me more. I'd love to hear reviews from my new "friends" on this board or "our" handbag thread. BTW, I still have to sell my raspberry Fossil. Then I'm seriously seriously going to think about getting the Clarisonic Mia.


----------



## Neo

Thank you everyone, for all the info on the Clarisonic Mia! I'm so enthusiastic about it that I couldn't wait and just ordered through Amazon ($129) with prime free shipping - so I should get it on Tuesday   

I have a feeling it's one of those things where I will wonder forever after "but how have I lived so long without??"

And I'm really glad you can use any cleansing product with it as I have this great and gentle cleanse I bring back with me from Europe, and I just brought one year worth of it back with me, hem...

Again, thank you so much to all (I think!)


----------



## Someone Nameless

If you don't love it, I will be really surprised.  I'm sure your product will be great with it.  I have used a lots of different things with it.  I love it so much that when the one minute timer goes off, I go for another minute.  It's like a facial massage.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

skyblue said:


> *Kindled Spirit*,
> 
> I also ordered those special value reading glasses from QVC! Talk about a DEAL! The cheapest I've seen reading glasses is $14.95 at WalMart! I hope they arrive soon!


I received mine yesterday and they are great!! Much prettier in person and seem to be excellant quality. I love reading glasses and have bought so many pair that have ended up breaking.  Most of them cost from 15.00 to my Vera Bradley ones that were 28.00. So this is deffinately a great deal.


----------



## Candee15

Kindle Gracie said:


> If you don't love it, I will be really surprised. I'm sure your product will be great with it. I have used a lots of different things with it. I love it so much that when the one minute timer goes off, I go for another minute. It's like a facial massage.


You're driving me crazy. I want one. Maybe I should go try to sell my handbag on eBay.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Neo said:


> Thank you everyone, for all the info on the Clarisonic Mia! I'm so enthusiastic about it that I couldn't wait and just ordered through Amazon ($129) with prime free shipping - so I should get it on Tuesday
> 
> I have a feeling it's one of those things where I will wonder forever after "but how have I lived so long without??"
> 
> And I'm really glad you can use any cleansing product with it as I have this great and gentle cleanse I bring back with me from Europe, and I just brought one year worth of it back with me, hem...
> 
> Again, thank you so much to all (I think!)


You will love it Neo


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Candee15 said:


> You're driving me crazy. I want one. Maybe I should go try to sell my handbag on eBay.


Awww go ahead and order it.  You can sell your bag later


----------



## Someone Nameless

I would be curious to know why Julip doesn't use hers as much as I do.  She has two and is needing a third, maybe she would sell you one of hers for a good price.  

After I heard about them, I waited for a long time before I bought one.  I also polled friends that had them and asked if they were still using them (or if it was a passing thing).  Everyone I talked to still loved theirs.


----------



## Neo

Kindled Spirit said:


> Awww go ahead and order it.  You can sell your bag later


Exactly! After all, I went for it and I don't even have a purse to sell, lol!!!!!!!!! Just go for it, you know you won't stop thinking about it anyway and get it eventually 

BTW, I went for the simple white one...


----------



## Someone Nameless

I never understand the difference in prices at Amazon.  The pink Mia is $4 less than the white one.


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie said:


> I would be curious to know why Julip doesn't use hers as much as I do. She has two and is needing a third, maybe she would sell you one of hers for a good price.
> 
> After I heard about them, I waited for a long time before I bought one. I also polled friends that had them and asked if they were still using them (or if it was a passing thing). Everyone I talked to still loved theirs.


Wow, Clarisonics for everyone!  I agree, it's like a wonderful massage and I get mad when it tells me to move to the next spot. I usually rebel and go for longer too.  Yay, Neo on yours on the way!

LOL Kindle Gracie! I just meant I don't use it twice a day, but I probably use it at least 4-5 times a week. It's usually just a logistics issue - if I'm washing my face in the shower, i'm usually using my favorite exfoliator anyway, and then other times I'm running late or extra tired and just do a quick Purity wash, since I usually don't wear much makeup or some days none. My small green Mia stays in my travel bag. But hmmm, if I had one that can use body brushes, I can keep that one by the shower ... 

The prices at amazon are usually dictated by stock levels. If they have a lot, they'll lower the price to move that color. I haven't checked what colors they have at Sephora, but the F&F Sephora sale is less than a week away!


----------



## Someone Nameless

What good is a Mia in a travel bag?  

My purple (that's the only color they had by the time I ordered!) Mia gets moved from the sink to the shower to the tub on a regular basis!


----------



## Candee15

Kindled Spirit said:


> Awww go ahead and order it.  You can sell your bag later


Don't laugh. That could happen. What about the upcoming sale at Sephora, though? I need to check that out.


----------



## Candee15

Kindle Gracie said:


> I would be curious to know why Julip doesn't use hers as much as I do. She has two and is needing a third, maybe she would sell you one of hers for a good price.
> 
> After I heard about them, I waited for a long time before I bought one. I also polled friends that had them and asked if they were still using them (or if it was a passing thing). Everyone I talked to still loved theirs.


I was thinking that, too. Why would someone need a third one? Do they all still work?


----------



## Candee15

What a group of enablers!!! I love this group. I feel like I've come home <g>.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Candee15 said:


> Don't laugh. That could happen. What about the upcoming sale at Sephora, though? I need to check that out.


Just found the Mia at Aspen Leaf Spa for 149.99 but 25% off at checkout and free shipping.  So it would be 112.49. They have the Pink and Yellow. The White is on backorder until 10/23.

http://www.aspenleafspa.com/products.php?brand=14&gclid=CJWEl7_j16QCFRFW2godjltXKw


----------



## Candee15

Kindled Spirit said:


> Just found the Mia at Aspen Leaf Spa for 149.99 but 25% off at checkout and free shipping.  So it would be 112.49. They have the Pink and Yellow. The White is on backorder until 10/23.
> 
> http://www.aspenleafspa.com/products.php?brand=14&gclid=CJWEl7_j16QCFRFW2godjltXKw


Too funny! I just found that one, too. Okay, so I'll admit I'm looking. Doesn't mean I'm BUYING...yet. Now how did that "yet" slip in there again?


----------



## julip

I'm really kidding about the 3rd . But if my original pink one ever dies (which I don't foresee happening anytime soon - still charges up fast and works like a champ!) I'll be replacing it with a body brush capable one! That one has the charger base that stays by the sink, but I really do like the little magnet charger of the Mia. It is sad the Mia mostly gets to play on trips, but I do sneak it out every so often at home to give it some extra attention.  

Wow, great deal, KS! Better than the upcoming 20% from Sephora. Candee - see my post a few back - Sephora has an annual Friends & Family 20% off coming up on the 21st (rumored start date) - great time to stock up on all that good stuff!


----------



## Candee15

Julip -- thanks for the date.  I must have missed it.

Do you like the body brush one better than the Mia?


----------



## skyblue

I LOVE my Vitamix.  That along with my Breville espresso maker are my favorite kitchen appliances.  I use them both multiple times a day.  I wanted to give you gals a heads up that tonight at midnight QVC is offering a Vitamix as their TSV.  Just saying..... 

I got my Clarisonic a year or so ago and use that daily in the shower. Love it!


----------



## corkyb

Does the clarisonic have a body brush too?  
Do you think it can be used on really sensitive thin skin?  I was told never to use a brush on my face.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I just recently bought a Tassimo. It makes excellent coffee, lattes, cappuccinos,espressos, hot chocolate and tea. Thanks to julips enabling recommendation  I just got a Nespresso yesterday. It makes espressos, lungos and cappuccinos. I love it! Both machines are excellent. So I use my Keurig for coffee, my Tassimo for coffee, lattes & cappuccinos, and my Nespresso for espressos and Lungos. It's like I have my own little Starbucks at home . Here's a pic of my cute little Tassie ( white ) and Nessie ( black )...yea I named them  They are too cute to not have a name  Thanks again julip


----------



## Candee15

skyblue said:


> I LOVE my Vitamix. That along with my Breville espresso maker are my favorite kitchen appliances. I use them both multiple times a day. I wanted to give you gals a heads up that tonight at midnight QVC is offering a Vitamix as their TSV. Just saying.....
> 
> I got my Clarisonic a year or so ago and use that daily in the shower. Love it!


I've been sooooo caught up with other posts that I haven't posted MY favorites. I have to agree on the Vitamix. We use ours a LOT and make smoothies, etc. It's WONDERFUL and very powerful.

Another kitchen item I love, love, love is the Ninja.


----------



## Candee15

Kindled Spirit said:


> I just recently bought a Tassimo. It makes excellent coffee, lattes, cappuccinos,espressos, hot chocolate and tea. Thanks to julips enabling recommendation  I just got a Nespresso yesterday. It makes espressos, lungos and cappuccinos. I love it! Both machines are excellent. So I use my Keurig for coffee, my Tassimo for coffee, lattes & cappuccinos, and my Nespresso for espressos and Lungos. It's like I have my own little Starbucks at home . Here's a pic of my cute little Tassie ( white ) and Nessie ( black )...yea I named them  They are too cute to not have a name  Thanks again julip


WAIT! I'm hyperventilating. WHY do you "need" all three machines? Please, please give us a mini review. I've been thinking about getting ONE of these at some point.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Candee15 said:


> WAIT! I'm hyperventilating. WHY do you "need" all three machines? Please, please give us a mini review. I've been thinking about getting ONE of these at some point.


LOL! I love coffee and I like variety.  The Tassimo uses T-discs, they have a bar code on them and the machine reads it, so it knows exactly what you are making. You can purchase the T-discs at various stores as well as online. I've seen them at Target but I buy mine at BB&B. There are numerous companies that make them including, Starbucks, Gevalia, Seattle's Best, Maxwell House, Twinings and several more. The Nespresso I just got yesterday so julip can probably tell you more, but it uses capsules that you can only get at Nespresso.com. But they ship in 2 days and the flavors I've tried so far are excellent. So it just depends on your preference. I bought the Tassimo at BB&B for 129.99 with my 20% coupon it was 103.99 and it has a 30.00 mail in rebate so I only paid around 70.00 for the machine. The Nespresso I ordered from Amazon and paid 106.15. Hope this helps


----------



## Candee15

Kindled Spirit said:


> LOL! I love coffee and I like variety.  The Tassimo uses T-discs, they have a bar code on them and the machine reads it, so it knows exactly what you are making. You can purchase the T-discs at various stores as well as online. I've seen them at Target but I buy mine at BB&B. There are numerous companies that make them including, Starbucks, Gevalia, Seattle's Best, Maxwell House, Twinings and several more. The Nespresso I just got yesterday so julip can probably tell you more, but it uses capsules that you can only get at Nespresso.com. But they ship in 2 days and the flavors I've tried so far are excellent. So it just depends on your preference. I bought the Tassimo at BB&B for 129.99 with my 20% coupon it was 103.99 and it has a 30.00 mail in rebate so I only paid around 70.00 for the machine. The Nespresso I ordered from Amazon and paid 106.15. Hope this helps


Yes, that definitely helps. Thank you.

One more question: If you were only buying ONE machine (or a first machine), which would you buy?


----------



## julip

I love my Vitamix machine! I got my ferrari red pro from BB&B earlier this year with a coupon. I had to order it in store to use the coupon, and have it shipped to me since they didn't carry it in store. We make green smoothies in it regularly - this is my favorite. We love the Naked Juice Green Machine drink, and this tastes just like it. I'm really looking forward to seeing demos tomorrow for the TSV!

http://www.vitamix.com/recipes/

*Going Green Smoothie*
Yield: 3 1/2 cups (840 ml)

1 cup (160 g) green grapes
1/2 cup (78 g) pineapple
2 cups (60 g) fresh spinach
1/2 ripe banana, peeled
1/2 cup (120 ml) water
1 cup (240 ml) ice cubes

1. Place all ingredients into the Vitamix container in the order listed and secure lid. 
2. Select Variable 1. 
3. Turn machine on and quickly increase speed to Variable 10, then to High. 
4. Blend for 60 seconds or until desired consistency is reached. Serve immediately.

And my favorite steaming hot soup recipe, also from the Vitamix recipes:

*Sweet Potato Soup*
Yield: 3 cups (720 ml)

1 baked sweet potato, halved
1 roma tomato, quartered
1/2 apple, large
1 carrot, medium
2 tablespoons tomato paste
1 vegetable bouillon cube
1 1/2 cups (360 ml) water

1. Place all ingredients into the Vitamix container in the order listed and secure lid. 
2. Select Variable 1. 
3. Turn machine on and quickly increase speed to Variable 10, then to High. 
4. Blend for 5-6 minutes or until heavy steam escapes from the vented lid. Serve immediately.


----------



## julip

Here's my Nespresso and Tassimo set up . Excuse the T-disc boxes ... still looking for a cute container to keep them in:










I have a link to my review of the Nespresso on the first page of this thread (links to the Keurig thread). My DH and I love strong coffee, and he could not do without the Nespresso. 97% of the time he drinks from it. I like more variety so I am more 60/40 for the machines, favoring Nespresso. If I had to give up one, I would keep the Nespresso, but that is only because we are more espresso drinkers than regular coffee drinkers. If you were to have just one machine and you like more variety - espressos, capps, lattes, tea, coffee, hot cocoa, etc. I think you would be thrilled with the Tassimo. The geek in me loves that it reads a barcode to customize the water (plus you can add more or stop it early to make it stronger) and I also had to have the one that shines the blue light down in the cup, along with the LCD screen. 

The Starbucks coffees are all excellent for the Tassimo. My favorite right now is the Verona, but the espresso roast is really good too. I'm not much of a latte drinker, but the Starbucks latte is really good. Also, both hot cocoas are excellent. I've been happy with just about all the ones I've tried for the Tassimo! And the Nespresso - I love each and every one of the capsule flavors (a brewer variety first for me) but we usually stick to stocking the ones with intensities 7-10.


----------



## Candee15

julip said:


> Here's my Nespresso and Tassimo set up . Excuse the T-disc boxes ... still looking for a cute container to keep them in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a link to my review of the Nespresso on the first page of this thread (links to the Keurig thread). My DH and I love strong coffee, and he could not do without the Nespresso. 97% of the time he drinks from it. I like more variety so I am more 60/40 for the machines, favoring Nespresso. If I had to give up one, I would keep the Nespresso, but that is only because we are more espresso drinkers than regular coffee drinkers. If you were to have just one machine and you like more variety - espressos, capps, lattes, tea, coffee, hot cocoa, etc. I think you would be thrilled with the Tassimo. The geek in me loves that it reads a barcode to customize the water (plus you can add more or stop it early to make it stronger) and I also had to have the one that shines the blue light down in the cup, along with the LCD screen.
> 
> The Starbucks coffees are all excellent for the Tassimo. My favorite right now is the Verona, but the espresso roast is really good too. I'm not much of a latte drinker, but the Starbucks latte is really good. Also, both hot cocoas are excellent. I've been happy with just about all the ones I've tried for the Tassimo! And the Nespresso - I love each and every one of the capsule flavors (a brewer variety first for me) but we usually stick to stocking the ones with intensities 7-10.


Wow, thanks for the info. I've been thinking about one of these machines for a year now but never made a decision. Christmas is coming ... Time for serious research.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Here's my Nespresso and Tassimo set up . Excuse the T-disc boxes ... still looking for a cute container to keep them in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a link to my review of the Nespresso on the first page of this thread (links to the Keurig thread). My DH and I love strong coffee, and he could not do without the Nespresso. 97% of the time he drinks from it. I like more variety so I am more 60/40 for the machines, favoring Nespresso. If I had to give up one, I would keep the Nespresso, but that is only because we are more espresso drinkers than regular coffee drinkers. If you were to have just one machine and you like more variety - espressos, capps, lattes, tea, coffee, hot cocoa, etc. I think you would be thrilled with the Tassimo. The geek in me loves that it reads a barcode to customize the water (plus you can add more or stop it early to make it stronger) and I also had to have the one that shines the blue light down in the cup, along with the LCD screen.
> 
> The Starbucks coffees are all excellent for the Tassimo. My favorite right now is the Verona, but the espresso roast is really good too. I'm not much of a latte drinker, but the Starbucks latte is really good. Also, both hot cocoas are excellent. I've been happy with just about all the ones I've tried for the Tassimo! And the Nespresso - I love each and every one of the capsule flavors (a brewer variety first for me) but we usually stick to stocking the ones with intensities 7-10.


What julip said ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Candee15

Oops ... I forgot to ask ...

Which is "better" -- Tassimo or Keurig  I think that's what I would be choosing between.  I don't need a dedicated espresso machine (at least not now).


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Candee15 said:


> Oops ... I forgot to ask ...
> 
> Which is "better" -- Tassimo or Keurig I think that's what I would be choosing between. I don't need a dedicated espresso machine (at least not now).


I still love my Keurig. But at this point if I had to choose between the two I think I would pick the Tassimo. That's just because for me personally, I like strong coffee and have only found a few of the extra bold k-cups I like. And the flavored coffees, for the most part, are a little weak unless I use the smallest cup setting for everything. The Tassimo, so far, has had excellent coffee flavors and you can just push the button to stop the water for stronger coffee or push it again to make it weaker. The price for the k-cups and the T-discs are about the same. Plus the Tassimo takes up less room unless you buy the Keurig mini. But I don't like with the mini you have to add water for each individual cup. So again..it's all according to your preference and variety wanted.


----------



## Thumper

julip said:


> LOL! You are all going to think I'm nuts if you don't already, but not only do I know about this too, I also want one! I saw it on my local news a few months ago because they have a demo center about 15 minutes from me.


I need to decide between the aforementioned Fusion and the slightly older version:










This is the one the contestants on The Biggest Loser get to play with... I can't decide which I would prefer.

Plus, we're both looking at getting these for winter:










Life could get very expensive if I cave in to my inner child...


----------



## Candee15

Thumper said:


> I need to decide between the aforementioned Fusion and the slightly older version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one the contestants on The Biggest Loser get to play with... I can't decide which I would prefer.
> 
> Plus, we're both looking at getting these for winter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life could get very expensive if I cave in to my inner child...


Fool that I am, here goes...WHAT is that bottom piece of equipment? Looks really interesting.


----------



## Candee15

Kindled Spirit said:


> I still love my Keurig. But at this point if I had to choose between the two I think I would pick the Tassimo. That's just because for me personally, I like strong coffee and have only found a few of the extra bold k-cups I like. And the flavored coffees, for the most part, are a little weak unless I use the smallest cup setting for everything. The Tassimo, so far, has had excellent coffee flavors and you can just push the button to stop the water for stronger coffee or push it again to make it weaker. The price for the k-cups and the T-discs are about the same. Plus the Tassimo takes up less room unless you buy the Keurig mini. But I don't like with the mini you have to add water for each individual cup. So again..it's all according to your preference and variety wanted.


That's what I've really been wondering. I've sampled coffee from the Keurig at Costco, but not the Tassimo yet. The attributes you pointed out on the Tassimo sound fantastic. I'm going to look at that one for sure. I think it's time. I'm extremely interested in the flavors available.


----------



## Thumper

That's a Skki Trikke... it's the winter version of the Trikke:



That was my Spring I-have-to-have-it toy. Tons of fun.
I think the Skki is going to be even more awesome...now watch the snow amounts be nonexistent this year...


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Life could get very expensive if I cave in to my inner child...


    I love that.

I have found my people! I want the spring version of your toy! It looks like so much fun.

If anyone ordered the Clarasonic from Amazon that I linked, I'd cancel the order and use the link for the lesser expensive one posted right above. I'm thinking of getting my DIL one for Christmas!


----------



## angelmum3

seriously - this is one mighty dangerous thread!!

and went to sub yesterday - they now have those type of coffee machines!!  I almost took a picture, but there was too many people watching!! LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thumper said:


> I need to decide between the aforementioned Fusion and the slightly older version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one the contestants on The Biggest Loser get to play with... I can't decide which I would prefer.
> 
> Life could get very expensive if I cave in to my inner child...


I REALLY want one of these.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Candee15 said:


> That's what I've really been wondering. I've sampled coffee from the Keurig at Costco, but not the Tassimo yet. The attributes you pointed out on the Tassimo sound fantastic. I'm going to look at that one for sure. I think it's time. I'm extremely interested in the flavors available.


I haven't found a stinker in the bunch....yet.  If you happen to like caramel..which I LOVE, try the Gevalia Caramel Latte Macchiato. It's my favorite when I want to have an evening sweet treat instead of eating something I shouldn't.


----------



## Candee15

Kindled Spirit said:


> I haven't found a stinker in the bunch....yet.  If you happen to like caramel..which I LOVE, try the Gevalia Caramel Latte Macchiato. It's my favorite when I want to have an evening sweet treat instead of eating something I shouldn't.


Oh, wow!!!! Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. That sounds delicious. I was just saying to my son the other day how much I love caramel. We've been getting (mostly he has been getting) their Caramel Frappes.

THEN I could pour the caramel from the Tassimo into my Vitamix with some ice and make my own Caramel Frappe. See where THIS is GOING?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Candee15 said:


> Oh, wow!!!! Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. That sounds delicious. I was just saying to my son the other day how much I love caramel. We've been getting (mostly he has been getting) their Caramel Frappes.
> 
> THEN I could pour the caramel from the Tassimo into my Vitamix with some ice and make my own Caramel Frappe. See where THIS is GOING?


I see it as you going to buy a Tassimo soon.


----------



## Candee15

Kindled Spirit said:


> I see it as you going to buy a Tassimo soon.


I didn't say THAT. I'm getting Christmas ideas <g>...for me...


----------



## Candee15

I've been doing a bit of online research of the Tassimo T20 and the Tassimo Suprema. By this point I'm exhausted from transcribing and trying to keep up with all the things I NEED <g>. Sooooo, what is the DIFFERENCE between the two Tassimo models? Please help.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Candee15 said:


> I've been doing a bit of online research of the Tassimo T20 and the Tassimo Suprema. By this point I'm exhausted from transcribing and trying to keep up with all the things I NEED <g>. Sooooo, what is the DIFFERENCE between the two Tassimo models? Please help.


The T20 is the one I have. I think it's the newest model. Basically they both do the same thing. The Suprema has a larger water tank and a built in water filter. It has an LCD display. So basically it is a little fancier.


----------



## Candee15

Kindled Spirit said:


> The T20 is the one I have. I think it's the newest model. Basically they both do the same thing. The Suprema has a larger water tank and a built in water filter. It has an LCD display. So basically it is a little fancier.


I defintely don't need a larger water tank. I'm usually the one only drinking coffee. The T20 would be perfect. Thanks for the info. Back to researching.


----------



## julip

A continuation of the Philosophy discussion from the Fossil thread   - I LOVE Purity and get the jumbo bottle with pump dispenser when they have it on a nice discount on QVC a couple of times a year. A little really does go a long way. I use it to wash my cosmetic brushes too - it is the best. 

I also really love the Graces, mostly Pure Grace and Amazing Grace, though I also have recently started loving Baby Grace every so often. I normally don't like the sweet scents (Falling In Love didn't agree with me) but Baby Grace is not too sweet at all, a very comforting scent. I often get headaches from scents, but not from these! Who else got in on that nice TSV trio they had a couple of months ago, with the shower gel, lotion, and spritz? I went on auto-delivery for that and got the Amazing Grace first, Baby Grace will arrive this month, and then I'll change the auto delivery to a year for the next shipment. I already have plenty of Pure Grace but will need a restock in about that time frame!


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> I haven't found a stinker in the bunch....yet.  If you happen to like caramel..which I LOVE, try the Gevalia Caramel Latte Macchiato. It's my favorite when I want to have an evening sweet treat instead of eating something I shouldn't.


I am not normally a latte drinker, but I do like this one! And for anyone who may adopt a Tassimo soon and tries this or any 2-step creamer drink ... don't forget to shake the creamer disc before putting it in the machine like I did!  I wasn't crazy about the taste of it the first time but found out later I was supposed to shake the creamer, and it did end up making a difference for the 2nd cup.


----------



## Neo

And here I go, looking at the Tassimo now  !... Please shoot me!!!!! 

I know that many people don't really iron anymore, but I still do, especially for my work clothes. Except that I have switched from an iron to a steamer! It has truly changed my life, and I now do in 15mn every week what I used to do in 2 hours or so (granted, I was never a fast ironer, and a bit of a perfectionist -- my friends say I'm anal, but I prefer the term perfectionist  ). It also goes a long way in refreshing clothes in between trips to the dry cleaner!

I have a Tobi and I'm quite happy with it (although it seems to get a lot of negative reviews  ). After 2 and a half years of good and faithful service, it is however tiring a bit. I am considering replacing it with a Jiffy somewhere down the line.

But I'm not going back to the iron, and I'm sticking with the steamer


----------



## julip

Neo - links please on the two steamers!   I hate to iron but I will spend 20 minutes trying to smooth out one stubborn little wrinkle even when I know it will be back the moment I sit down, so I hear you on the perfectionist thing   I love the idea of a steamer but have never looked into one. What is it about the Jiffy that you like better than the Tobi?

Good luck on the Tassimo browsing  . The Starbucks Espresso Roast t-discs are excellent too - too bad they only sell it in the packs of capp and latte.


----------



## julip

What fun that Skki would be!!



Thumper said:


> That's a Skki Trikke... it's the winter version of the Trikke:
> 
> That was my Spring I-have-to-have-it toy. Tons of fun.
> I think the Skki is going to be even more awesome...now watch the snow amounts be nonexistent this year...


----------



## unknown2cherubim

julip said:


> Neo - links please on the two steamers!  I hate to iron but I will spend 20 minutes trying to smooth out one stubborn little wrinkle even when I know it will be back the moment I sit down, so I hear you on the perfectionist thing  I love the idea of a steamer but have never looked into one. What is it about the Jiffy that you like better than the Tobi?
> <snipped>


Ditto on the steamer. I keep thinking about getting one but the reviews put me off. I do still need to iron for work.


----------



## Candee15

Neo said:


> And here I go, looking at the Tassimo now !... Please shoot me!!!!!
> 
> I know that many people don't really iron anymore, but I still do, especially for my work clothes. Except that I have switched from an iron to a steamer! It has truly changed my life, and I now do in 15mn every week what I used to do in 2 hours or so (granted, I was never a fast ironer, and a bit of a perfectionist -- my friends say I'm anal, but I prefer the term perfectionist ). It also goes a long way in refreshing clothes in between trips to the dry cleaner!
> 
> I have a Tobi and I'm quite happy with it (although it seems to get a lot of negative reviews ). After 2 and a half years of good and faithful service, it is however tiring a bit. I am considering replacing it with a Jiffy somewhere down the line.
> 
> But I'm not going back to the iron, and I'm sticking with the steamer
> 
> Add me to your list! I gave up ironing a few years ago in favor of a garment steamer. I have a Rowenta that I love. It has definitely made my life easier!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have a steamer and I never use it.  I guess I'm not really sure HOW to use it for everything.  Mine is a Jiffy Steamer.  I was hanging things on a hook placed on a door and then I started worrying that doing that constantly would take the paint off the door.  

I'd like to know more.  Do you hold the steamer right on the clothes?  Please give me a lesson in steaming clothes.


----------



## crebel

I'll have to check the particulars when I get home later today, but I bought a new iron with a vertical steam function last week and it works fabulously.  I think it is a Shark.  Much easier to travel with than a separate steamer unit (which I also have).  It doesn't spit water, it looks like a regular iron, but continues to steam when held vertically and has a burst of steam function for stubborn wrinkles on hanging clothes or drapes.  I took it travelling the day after I bought it and it worked perfectly on formal dresses and DHs tuxedo when they came out of the suitcase.  I hold it just away from lighter fabrics like chiffon or satin, right against heavier fabrics like the tuxedo.


----------



## Candee15

Kindle Gracie said:


> I have a steamer and I never use it. I guess I'm not really sure HOW to use it for everything. Mine is a Jiffy Steamer. I was hanging things on a hook placed on a door and then I started worrying that doing that constantly would take the paint off the door.
> 
> I'd like to know more. Do you hold the steamer right on the clothes? Please give me a lesson in steaming clothes.


I have one of these.










It works great. I can't remember the brand we had before, but I hated that one. This works like a charm. Yes, I put the hanger over the door in my bathroom, but I haven't had a problem with it. I wouldn't say that much steam hits the door itself. I am always moving the wand and steaming the clothing. Remember, the back of the dress, shirt, whatever, it another layer of protection. It's just really handy for me!


----------



## lonestar

I am seriously considering the Clarisonic skin care system. Yikes! These boards have enabled me into a K3, a Vera Bradley bag, 4 Fossil bags already.

I shouldn't but I probably will. I'm looking at the model that has a body brush. I know I would love that.

About the Tassimo- anyone that has one- can we use well water in it. I have purchased so many coffee makers including the Keurig. It worked for a time then began leaking water. I found out through research that well water should not be used. That's what we have- well water. The Keurig also did not make what we consider hot coffee. We love the single cup concept but have had several with no luck. Would appreciate comments on the Tassimo.

Happy shopping everyone.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

lonestar said:


> I am seriously considering the Clarisonic skin care system. Yikes! These boards have enabled me into a K3, a Vera Bradley bag, 4 Fossil bags already.
> 
> I shouldn't but I probably will. I'm looking at the model that has a body brush. I know I would love that.
> 
> About the Tassimo- anyone that has one- can we use well water in it. I have purchased so many coffee makers including the Keurig. It worked for a time then began leaking water. I found out through research that well water should not be used. That's what we have- well water. The Keurig also did not make what we consider hot coffee. We love the single cup concept but have had several with no luck. Would appreciate comments on the Tassimo.
> 
> Happy shopping everyone.


I read on a Tassimo forum where someone said they had well water and also had a water softener. They said they could not use the water than ran through the softener. They bought a Brita water filter...pitcher..and use that, or bottled water. So I would say if you want a Tassimo buy a Brita water pitcher and just use that instead of buying bottled water. Hope that helps.


----------



## Candee15

Still onTassimo ... because I think I'm going to buy one today or tomorrow ...

I'm leaning seriously towards the Tassimo T-20. I think the T-45 has a larger water reserve (which I don't need since I'm the only coffee drinker in the house) and a water filter. We have a filter on our refrigerator, and I always use that water.

That being said (well, that being written), are there any other important differences between the two models? Thanks!!!


----------



## Neo

Sorry about the late reply guys! I posted last night and went to bed, exhausted (too much virtual shopping, lol).

Anyway, right now, I have the Tobi:



As you will see, the reviews are all exceptionally bad! There must be some kind of quality inconsistency or people are just not doing things right, because I never had any of the problems all those folks seemed to have! I bought mine at Bed Bath and Beyond at the time.

To learn how to use it, I simply followed the instruction provided on the demo video on the Tobi website - which now that I'm looking for it to link it here seems to have completely disappeared (hem, that can't be good!!!!). However, the infomertial also shows how to use it and can be viewed on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCPkqlLwhlE

What I have learned through practice: it works better for me when I steam clothes from the inside. And while you can't burn/scorch any clothes (that's one of the big pluses: works on EVERY type of fabric), you can definitely burn yourself with the super hot steam!!!!! I've always hug all clothes on a hanger which I then hang to the Tobi hook thingy where the nozzle also rests.

I am now considering the Jiffy:



The reason I'm considering the Jiffy instead of the Tobi now, is that if I'm already so in love with the product everybody else seems to hate according to the reviews, I figure I will be totally delirious with the Jiffy which gets so many glowing reviews, lol ! I know, totally rational, right ...

Hope this helps and answers some of the questions


----------



## Someone Nameless

So, it looks like you DO hold it right to the clothes, not slightly away from it!


----------



## angelmum3

Not sure how good this is (will you be spammed for instance?)  but thought I'd share just the same!

www.winfreekcups.com

Free K-Cups for life ~ Grand Prize
Keurig Platinum B70 Brewer ~ A winner every month
One Box of K-Cups ~ A winner every day


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Candee15 said:


> Still onTassimo ... because I think I'm going to buy one today or tomorrow ...
> 
> I'm leaning seriously towards the T-20. I think the T-45 has a larger water reserve (which I don't need since I'm the only coffee drinker in the house) and a water filter. We have a filter on our refrigerator, and I always use that water.
> 
> That being said (well, that being written), are there any other important differences between the two models? Thanks!!!


I can't think of any...I love my T-20. I'd say just read the manual and follow the instructions. I try to always do everything step by step as I read it. It's really simple. Just the first time you use it you just run a tank of water through and that's it. There's a light that will tell you when to refill the tank and one that will tell you when it's time to descale. I bought a box of something called Cleancaf at BB&B. It's a cleaner to use occasionally to prevent scale from occurring. I would say maybe use that once a month to keep it clean. I haven't had to use it yet since I've only had my machine a week or so. It also comes with what's called a T-disc cleaner. It's a little plastic disc that stores in the back of the machine that has a barcode on it. Use that about once a week to keep the bar code scanner clean. You just put it in where a t-disc goes and run a couple cycles of water through with no t-disc in. It's really not hard at all. Just read your manual. Still to me a lot easier than messing with filters and coffee grounds and washing a pot.


----------



## Candee15

Kindled Spirit said:


> I can't think of any...I love my T-20. I'd say just read the manual and follow the instructions. I try to always do everything step by step as I read it. It's really simple. Just the first time you use it you just run a tank of water through and that's it. There's a light that will tell you when to refill the tank and one that will tell you when it's time to descale. I bought a box of something called Cleancaf at BB&B. It's a cleaner to use occasionally to prevent scale from occurring. I would say maybe use that once a month to keep it clean. I haven't had to use it yet since I've only had my machine a week or so. It also comes with what's called a T-disc cleaner. It's a little plastic disc that stores in the back of the machine that has a barcode on it. Use that about once a week to keep the bar code scanner clean. You just put it in where a t-disc goes and run a couple cycles of water through with no t-disc in. It's really not hard at all. Just read your manual. Still to me a lot easier than messing with filters and coffee grounds and washing a pot.


Thanks. I'm sold. I've been making instant coffee (yes, you can cringe) because we have an instant boiling water unit in our kitchen sink. I have FINALLY gotten absolutely sick of instant coffee. The only thing it has going for it is it's extremely easy....but I don't like the taste.


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> So, it looks like you DO hold it right to the clothes, not slightly away from it!


Yes, totally! Actually, when steaming from the inside, I hold it right to the clothes, and slightly pull on the bottom of the garment with the other hand: I then just glide the nozzle up and down the fabric from the inside. The nozzle being against the fabric actually helps maintaining the "tension" or rather keeps it straight (if you know what I mean) and helps getting the wrinkles out in a faster and easier way.


----------



## Candee15

Neo said:


> Yes, totally! Actually, when steaming from the inside, I hold it right to the clothes, and slightly pull on the bottom of the garment with the other hand: I then just glide the nozzle up and down the fabric from the inside. The nozzle being against the fabric actually helps maintaining the "tension" or rather keeps it straight (if you know what I mean) and helps getting the wrinkles out in a faster and easier way.


That's exactly what I do, too <g>.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Candee15 said:


> Thanks. I'm sold. I've been making instant coffee (yes, you can cringe) because we have an instant boiling water unit in our kitchen sink. I have FINALLY gotten absolutely sick of instant coffee. The only thing it has going for it is it's extremely easy....but I don't like the taste.


Well I will say the Tassimo isn't quite as easy as the boiling water thingy, but I'm sure it tastes better.  Oh I forgot to add, when you register your machine, either by calling them, which is what I did, or doing it online....there is a code in your paperwork. You give them the # and you receive 2 free boxes of T-discs of your choice. You can go to tassimo.com and see all their t-disc choices and decide which ones you want.


----------



## Candee15

Kindled Spirit said:


> Well I will say the Tassimo isn't quite as easy as the boiling water thingy, but I'm sure it tastes better.  Oh I forgot to add, when you register your machine, either by calling them, which is what I did, or doing it online....there is a code in your paperwork. You give them the # and you receive 2 free boxes of T-discs of your choice. You can go to tassimo.com and see all their t-disc choices and decide which ones you want.
> [/quote
> 
> FREE T-discs! That's exciting. Thanks for telling me about that.


----------



## Addie

I already have a Keurig mini, so I don't think I want a Tassimo. It does sound great, though. Does the Tassimo have the option of using your own coffee? I use the My KCup accessory almost exclusively now. I like that I brew only one cup, but using the My KCup accessory so often does kind of defeat the point of Keurig's simple-use feature. I'm just difficult, I suppose.  I definitely think I want to add the Nespresso to my countertop. I was supposed to go take a look at one at Sur la Table when I was in Austin, but I ran out of time. I'm going back to Austin next week, though, so I'll probably check it out then.

And I'll probably get a Clarisonic some time soon because it sounds fantastic. Carry on! Or perhaps I should say, "Stop posting! You're all making me buy things!"


----------



## Kindled Spirit

AddieLove said:


> I already have a Keurig mini, so I don't think I want a Tassimo. It does sound great, though. Does the Tassimo have the option of using your own coffee? I use the My KCup accessory almost exclusively now. I like that I brew only one cup, but using the My KCup accessory so often does kind of defeat the point of Keurig's simple-use feature. I'm just difficult, I suppose.  I definitely think I want to add the Nespresso to my countertop. I was supposed to go take a look at one at Sur la Table when I was in Austin, but I ran out of time. I'm going back to Austin next week, though, so I'll probably check it out then.
> 
> And I'll probably get a Clarisonic some time soon because it sounds fantastic. Carry on! Or perhaps I should say, "Stop posting! You're all making me buy things!"


No, you can only use the T-discs in the Tassimo. The T-discs have a bar code and the Tassimo reads it. That's how it knows what kind of drink you are making...for instance if you are doing an espresso, then it stops at the 3oz. size. The Nespresso only uses capsules purchased through nespresso.com. It does espressos and lungos. But it is fantastic. You will love it!

And the Clarasonic is great!


----------



## hsuthard

FYI, I have the Jiffy steamer and love it! The model i have has a wood/metal handle, though.it's nice because the metal heats way up and can act as an iron on stubborn spots.


----------



## Ruby296

I bought the Clarisonic Mia at Aspen Leaf Spa last night....read so many great reviews and I can't wait till it arrives!


----------



## lonestar

I just bought the Clarisonic with the body brush.  Might have to get rid of my computer- the bought list is getting longer and longer.


----------



## Neo

Ruby: I'm on Clarisonic Mia watch with you!!! But I went with Amazon as I'm partial to white  

Lonestar, which one did you get? Links please


----------



## corkyb

Candee15 said:


> I have one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works great. I can't remember the brand we had before, but I hated that one. This works like a charm. Yes, I put the hanger over the door in my bathroom, but I haven't had a problem with it. I wouldn't say that much steam hits the door itself. I am always moving the wand and steaming the clothing. Remember, the back of the dress, shirt, whatever, it another layer of protection. It's just really handy for me!


What kind is that? How much did you pay for it? Looks like a good one.


----------



## Candee15

corkyb said:


> What kind is that? How much did you pay for it? Looks like a good one.


That's the Rowenta one. I see it on Amazon and other places for around $49.99. I can't remember what I paid. I'm thinking I bought it at BB&B about a year ago, with a 20% off coupon. Th reviews on Amazon aren't great, but we LOVE this steamer. It's very simple to work with, and I have done a LOT of steaming with it.


----------



## Barbiedull

I try to stay out of this thread...(since I am always broke from the accessories thread).. but wanted to let
everyone know that drugstore.com has a 20% code (WELCOME20).  I actually bought a Hoover WindTunnel Bagless Canister Vacuum there today. With the coupon it was much cheaper than I had seen it anywhere else. (Not to mention I get 5% back in "drugstore dollars", and 6% back through Ebates right now.)  

No minimum order, but free shipping on $50+


----------



## Rita

Oh, this thread is SOOO not going to be good for my pocketbook!!   I'm seeing too many neat things that I'd like to have (especially the steamer).


----------



## Someone Nameless

It's good to see new faces showing up.    Welcome!  Can't wait to hear about your fabulous finds too!


----------



## Neo

Rita said:


> Oh, this thread is SOOO not going to be good for my pocketbook!!  I'm seeing too many neat things that I'd like to have (especially the steamer).


We are all so with you!!!! After all I've already purchased a Clarisonic Mia, which I didn't even know existed 48 hours ago and now can't WAIT to get!!!!!!!! 

But seriously: the steamer changed my life!

Welcome to the thread


----------



## lonestar

Neo said:


> Ruby: I'm on Clarisonic Mia watch with you!!! But I went with Amazon as I'm partial to white
> 
> Lonestar, which one did you get? Links please


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QOGXOG/ref=oss_product?tag=kbpst-20

This is the link to the Clarisonic I ordered. It should be here on Wednesday and I'm excited about it. I've seen these advertised but until reading about it here, I had not seriously considered it. Enabled again!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Thank you Lonestar!!!! Added to my wishlist, in case I love the Mia so much I decide I NEED the bigger one for my body too  

Hey, at least you had heard about those before: I didn't even know they existed! Talk about enabled


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> We are all so with you!!!! After all I've already purchased a Clarisonic Mia, which I didn't even know existed 48 hours ago and now can't WAIT to get!!!!!!!!
> 
> But seriously: the steamer changed my life!
> 
> Welcome to the thread


Neo, what steamer do you have?


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Yes, totally! Actually, when steaming from the inside, I hold it right to the clothes, and slightly pull on the bottom of the garment with the other hand: I then just glide the nozzle up and down the fabric from the inside. The nozzle being against the fabric actually helps maintaining the "tension" or rather keeps it straight (if you know what I mean) and helps getting the wrinkles out in a faster and easier way.


Thank you sooo much Neo and everyone else for your steamer info and tips! I am definitely going to get one - sounds like it is a great time saver and really does the job! Glad to see so many people treating themselves to a Mia - Kindle Gracie should be getting a big thank you gift from Clarisonic!!


----------



## julip

The Jiffy steamer that Neo wants is at Costco for a little cheaper! 

(click below to go to product page)




Neo said:


> Sorry about the late reply guys! I posted last night and went to bed, exhausted (too much virtual shopping, lol).
> 
> Anyway, right now, I have the Tobi:
> 
> 
> 
> As you will see, the reviews are all exceptionally bad! There must be some kind of quality inconsistency or people are just not doing things right, because I never had any of the problems all those folks seemed to have! I bought mine at Bed Bath and Beyond at the time.
> 
> To learn how to use it, I simply followed the instruction provided on the demo video on the Tobi website - which now that I'm looking for it to link it here seems to have completely disappeared (hem, that can't be good!!!!). However, the infomertial also shows how to use it and can be viewed on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCPkqlLwhlE
> 
> What I have learned through practice: it works better for me when I steam clothes from the inside. And while you can't burn/scorch any clothes (that's one of the big pluses: works on EVERY type of fabric), you can definitely burn yourself with the super hot steam!!!!! I've always hug all clothes on a hanger which I then hang to the Tobi hook thingy where the nozzle also rests.
> 
> I am now considering the Jiffy:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I'm considering the Jiffy instead of the Tobi now, is that if I'm already so in love with the product everybody else seems to hate according to the reviews, I figure I will be totally delirious with the Jiffy which gets so many glowing reviews, lol ! I know, totally rational, right ...
> 
> Hope this helps and answers some of the questions


----------



## Neo

Thank you Julip on the Jiffy!!!!!

On a super surprising positive note: my Clarisonic Mia has already been delivered to my place today!!!!! I know that Amazon Prime is awesome, but on this one I'm blown away, as I just ordered on Friday VERY late evening. So excited!!!!!!! Of course, I'm at work and have to wait till tonight to see/touch it (and probably wait until tomorrow to play as it seems one should let it fully charge for 12 hours first...), but still


----------



## Rita

Thank you for the kind welcome Kindle Gracie and Neo!


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> Thank you Julip on the Jiffy!!!!!
> 
> On a super surprising positive note: my Clarisonic Mia has already been delivered to my place today!!!!! I know that Amazon Prime is awesome, but on this one I'm blown away, as I just ordered on Friday VERY late evening. So excited!!!!!!! Of course, I'm at work and have to wait till tonight to see/touch it (and probably wait until tomorrow to play as it seems one should let it fully charge for 12 hours first...), but still


Wow, that was fast! I got the pink one (some of the proceeds will benefit BCA), and I got shipping notice so I'm hoping for Weds arrival. Please give us a "first impressions" review if you can, and happy cleansing!!


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> Oh, this thread is SOOO not going to be good for my pocketbook!!  I'm seeing too many neat things that I'd like to have (especially the steamer).


Hi, Rita,

I think we sort of "met" last night on the Keurig board. You have nooooooo idea what you're in for here and the handbag thread. You'll need some Sleepytime tea to calm you down <g>. Seriously, it's FUN.


----------



## Rita

Candee15 said:


> Hi, Rita,
> 
> I think we sort of "met" last night on the Keurig board. You have nooooooo idea what you're in for here and the handbag thread. You'll need some Sleepytime tea to calm you down <g>. Seriously, it's FUN.


Hey Candee...Yes we did.  I have a feeling I'm gonna need a lot of Sleepytime tea!!


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> Hey Candee...Yes we did.  I have a feeling I'm gonna need a lot of Sleepytime tea!!


Yup. Be prepared to have a lot of new needs if you don't already own a LOT of handbags, a Clarisonic, a steamer. The list goes one and on. At least you already have a Keurig, so you've got THAT covered. I can't wait until MY Keurig arrives. I have a box with 48 holiday flavors to enjoy and NO Keurig. Sigh!


----------



## Rita

Thankfully I am not that big into handbags (at least right now)! When is your Keurig supposed to arrive?


----------



## lonestar

Rita said:


> Thankfully I am not that big into handbags (at least right now)! When is your Keurig supposed to arrive?


I always just used one black purse until it died- that is until I became involved with THOSE enablers. I had already bought a Vera Bradley. I then bought four Fossils. I'll never be able to count how many books I have because of this board. Of course, there's also the Clarisonic I ordered. AND the wish list? I'm trying not to look at it. Good luck and most of all HAVE FUN! I have.


----------



## Candee15

Rita said:


> Thankfully I am not that big into handbags (at least right now)! When is your Keurig supposed to arrive?


I'm not sure. It says "in fullfillment" phase and the order can't be changed. I imagine it should be shipping very soon. There is an ESTIMATED arrival date of 10/22-10/28. By that time I'll have a whole collection of coffee. Just kidding...but I did buy the carousel to put the cups in, too <g>.


----------



## Neo

Soooo, finally got home and met my new Clarisonic Mia 

I got the white one, and first off the bat: it really is super cute, if one can say that of an object one will be using to clean one's face 

I think the size is perfect to hold in hand, and am actually glad I went with this "small" model - really, it's not THAT small, but then I have no idea how it compares to the "normal" size Clarisonic.

2 disappointments though: first, you have to let it charge for 24 hours before first use , so no trying it out before tomorrow night - think I will survive until then  
Second, considering the price and the fact that this model is made for traveling, you'd really think they could have added some kind of little pouch or something to store it for transportation, no? Am I too spoiled?  So now I'm off looking for some kind of small plastic pouch/cosmetic bag to transport my Mia when traveling (which I'll be doing in a couple of weeks). Any pointers in that direction would be much welcomed


----------



## Someone Nameless

The brush is the same (size) regardless of whether you have the Mia or the regular sized Clarasonic, so nothing lost!  

Secondly, I don' t have anything to store mine in.  I just put it in my monogrammed toiletry bag with the cover over the brush.  I'm anxious to see what others come up with though.


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, that's too bad that you can't use the Mia tonight, but thanks for the heads up on the charge time. I was thinking I would be able to use mine shortly after arrival. How big is it anyway? For storage and traveling I was thinking a smallish cosmetic bag, like one that you get as a GWP at one of the makeup counters? Or just a good old ziploc bag? Guess we'll have to figure that out soon. I don't expect to travel until Thanksgiving. Hope you're going someplace fun!


----------



## Rita

I was flipping through the channels yesterday and started watching QVC. They were selling a set of WrapMaster Plastic Dispensers. These are used to store your tin foil, plastic wrap and wax paper without the waste and inconsistent tearing that you get from leaving them in the box they come in not to mention the cuts you get from those little strips. When they demonstrated how the plastic wrap tears off in strips and you can't get it unwrapped from the regular roll versus using the WrapMaster I was sold.

If I see something on QVC that I really like I always check Amazon to see if they have them at a cheaper price, but Amazon didn't have these.

They will be delivered Wednesday! 

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.V28870.desc.Set-of-3-WrapMaster-Plastic-Wrap-Foil-Wax-PaperDispensers


----------



## julip

Rita said:


> I was flipping through the channels yesterday and started watching QVC. They were selling a set of WrapMaster Plastic Dispensers. These are used to store your tin foil, plastic wrap and wax paper without the waste and inconsistent tearing that you get from leaving them in the box they come in not to mention the cuts you get from those little strips. When they demonstrated how the plastic wrap tears off in strips and you can't get it unwrapped from the regular roll versus using the WrapMaster I was sold.
> 
> If I see something on QVC that I really like I always check Amazon to see if they have them at a cheaper price, but Amazon didn't have these.
> 
> They will be delivered Wednesday!
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.V28870.desc.Set-of-3-WrapMaster-Plastic-Wrap-Foil-Wax-PaperDispensers


Hi Rita! 
Hahaha, here we go again - I have these and LOVE them! Unfortunately for me, I bought my set just over a month before they offered the set that included the one for wax paper, so I only have the foil and plastic wrap. But before I would get so frustrated with saran wrap or foil if it happened to catch and rip unevenly.

I do the same thing when I see something on Q - more often than not, it can be had cheaper on amazon, especially with Q's crazy shipping policies, but this product is a true Q find. I'd love to have one more to use with parchment paper, but those rolls are usually too long for these dispensers anyway.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Confession:  when I got my Mia I couldn't stand it.  I let it charge for a while and then I used it for 2 minutes and put it right back on the charger.


----------



## mlewis78

I can't imagine why it would need a 24 hour charge, but then I've never had one.


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Soooo, finally got home and met my new Clarisonic Mia
> 
> I got the white one, and first off the bat: it really is super cute, if one can say that of an object one will be using to clean one's face
> 
> I think the size is perfect to hold in hand, and am actually glad I went with this "small" model - really, it's not THAT small, but then I have no idea how it compares to the "normal" size Clarisonic.
> 
> 2 disappointments though: first, you have to let it charge for 24 hours before first use , so no trying it out before tomorrow night - think I will survive until then
> Second, considering the price and the fact that this model is made for traveling, you'd really think they could have added some kind of little pouch or something to store it for transportation, no? Am I too spoiled?  So now I'm off looking for some kind of small plastic pouch/cosmetic bag to transport my Mia when traveling (which I'll be doing in a couple of weeks). Any pointers in that direction would be much welcomed


Neo, I don't know how I missed this! Yay, congrats on your Mia's arrival! I agree it is cute. The size is exactly what made me buy it when I already had the MD original size pink model. It's a much better size for travel plus the original has a charging base. I love the little magnet charger for this one. The 24 hours is probably just a battery conditioning thing because of it being a new battery. After that, though, no worries on how often you charge since it doesn't have the memory effect.

Any cute cosmetic case will do. I haven't really browsed them, but Sephora does have their F&F 2010 sale coming up in 3 days, so maybe find a cute one there. I'm sure amazon has a bunch of cute ones too, or Target.
Sephora bags & cases

Here's a cute dragon one, kind of pricey, tho' :


----------



## julip

So who else is waiting on the Sephora sale? I'm always saving up my list for the Big Day. What's on your lists? These are my staple things that I stock up on during the sale, but I may find a couple more things to throw in the basket:

Laura Mercier Secret Concealer

24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil - specifically Stash, Bourbon, Oil Slick and Crash (don't know why some of those say exclusive - I've seen them at Ulta) Stash specifically I go through many of those a year!

Bliss Naked Body Butter - though I probably won't this year since I have huge things of Philosophy Grace lotions at the moment! It's a perfectly wonderful unscented moisturizer, though, for people who can't take scents well!


----------



## Addie

I've never even heard of Sephora's F&F 2010 sale. This thread makes me think I probably never should have bought a Kindle. 
Uhh ... I'll probably get a Clarisonic Mia, maybe Versace Bright Crystal (I adore the scent), some Philosophy body wash gift sets (the giant single body washes are waaay too big for me, and I end up getting tired of the scent), maybe some nail polish and Philosophy's Purity. I'm also starting to run out of a Sephora eye shadow I use all the time, so I'll probably get that as well.

Julip, how long does the sale last? Is it just for the one day? Does it only work online?


----------



## julip

Addielove - from what I understand, the only way to get the 20% off in-store is by knowing someone who works for Sephora. They would be able to give you a physical coupon. Otherwise, the Friends & Family 20% coupon code is passed around through forums by word of mouth, along with the dates since it's different every year. It's never something officially announced by Sephora, so there was one year I missed it when I forgot to be on the watch for it! The coupon code is not hard to figure out, as the code always seems to be FF + the date.

This year it will be *FF2010*, and the dates are now rumored to be between *10/22-11/3*. Stock disappears very quickly and sells out, though, so the best course of action is to start filling up your saved cart now (I believe you have to be signed in for it to save) and then hit the button as soon as you are good with your order. Don't take my word for it, but I am thinking I've used the coupon code more than once for the same year, so if you forget something, you can go back and get the discount again.

You know, I usually tire of scents very quickly and need a change, but something about those Graces I can use them all the time and never get sick of them. I do love those little bottles of the sweeter scents every so often, though, and could never have them in larger! I am liking your list so far! 

Sometimes I think of the money I could have saved had I never made that fateful 'kindle accessories' google search last year -  - but what fun would that be?


----------



## julip

Thanks, Barbiedull, for this coupon! Drugstore.com used to be one of my favorite places to order from because you could find just about everything and anything there. It's been awhile since I've visited that site ... might have to take a look-see since they've been sending me "we miss you' emails. 

Oh wait!! This is great for anyone who can't wait on the Sephora sale to start, since you can find much of the same products on drugstore.com on their linked beauty.com store AND most states have no tax! So for anyone who isn't in NJ, NY or WA should check them out for larger ticket items like the Clarisonic. The drugstore.com and beauty.com items all collect in one shopping bag, but you will have to click back on the drugstore.com cart to see your discounts.



Barbiedull said:


> I try to stay out of this thread...(since I am always broke from the accessories thread).. but wanted to let
> everyone know that drugstore.com has a 20% code (WELCOME20). I actually bought a Hoover WindTunnel Bagless Canister Vacuum there today. With the coupon it was much cheaper than I had seen it anywhere else. (Not to mention I get 5% back in "drugstore dollars", and 6% back through Ebates right now.)
> 
> No minimum order, but free shipping on $50+


----------



## Sendie

I have a question for the Clarisonic people - which one is better?  the Mia or the Pro?  I would like one that can also be used on my body, can the Mia do that?  Right now I have both in my shopping cart at Sephora, but I can't afford both and I don't need both......HELP!  LOL!


----------



## skyblue

I just checked my tracking number and my North Face Apex Grace jacket is out for delivery! I have the North Face Metropolis parka for super cold weather and love it! I think this will be perfect for fall and spring.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3032750?origin=stylenumsearch

I need to figure out how to insert the picture and not just the link.......


----------



## julip

Sendie said:


> I have a question for the Clarisonic people - which one is better? the Mia or the Pro? I would like one that can also be used on my body, can the Mia do that? Right now I have both in my shopping cart at Sephora, but I can't afford both and I don't need both......HELP! LOL!


Hi Sendie - welcome to the shopping thread!  The Clarisonic you choose really depends on how you think you'll use it most I think. The body brush heads only work with the Pro and Plus models. The advantage of the Mia is the compact size and small charger. It is a little lighter and smaller than the other models. If you think you will want to use it for the body much of the time, you would be better off with the Pro or Plus. If you think it will be mostly for cleaning your face or you will be traveling a lot with it, you may be happier with the Mia. Not that you can't travel with the larger model, since it is not really that much bigger, so it really comes down to usage.

Here's a good comparison chart on the Clarisonic site:
Clarisonic Comparison Chart

edited to add this picture someone posted showing a Mia and a Classic side by side (white one is a different model, I think discontinued):
Pink Classic, Yellow Mia Side by Side


----------



## julip

skyblue said:


> I just checked my tracking number and my North Face Apex Grace jacket is out for delivery! I have the North Face Metropolis parka for super cold weather and love it! I think this will be perfect for fall and spring.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/3032750?origin=stylenumsearch
> 
> I need to figure out how to insert the picture and not just the link.......


Skyblue - I love this jacket! It is such a sleek and flattering style. I love North Face stuff and was so sad when the outlet near me closed. Please report back how you like it when you try it out!

Making the picture links is really super easy! Here are instructions. Once you do one or two, you will really find it as easy and fast as including any link:

Image Link Instructions


----------



## angelmum3

I just remembered I wanted to check out zappos for some boots (I have big feet! and zappos has my size!)

sephora F&F sale, I thought one year you could get the coupon for in store use?  (I bought stuff for my sons then girlfriends/ now a dil and a fiance!  So it couldnt have been too long ago!)

off to shop!


----------



## julip

angelmum3 said:


> I just remembered I wanted to check out zappos for some boots (I have big feet! and zappos has my size!)
> 
> sephora F&F sale, I thought one year you could get the coupon for in store use? (I bought stuff for my sons then girlfriends/ now a dil and a fiance! So it couldnt have been too long ago!)
> 
> off to shop!


Oooh, what boots? Congrats on finding them in your size! I have always heard you had to know someone who works at Sephora to get the coupon. Please share if you find the coupon another way ! (Although for myself, it is more convenient to order online, since I end up getting enough for the free shipping anyway .)

Happy Shopping!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I shop at skinstore.com.  Right now they have 20% off storewide with the coupon AUTUMN20.  My coworker got her Clarasonic Mia there.


----------



## julip

Sounds like some stores are getting a head start over Sephora on bargain shoppers! Thanks for the code for skinstore - I've shopped with them too and they have great service!

For anyone looking for a *Linens-N-Things* online coupon:
*oktfest2010* for 20% off one item through 10/26/10. Certain brands may be excluded.


----------



## angelmum3

julip said:


> Skyblue - I love this jacket! It is such a sleek and flattering style. I love North Face stuff and was so sad when the outlet near me closed. Please report back how you like it when you try it out!
> 
> Making the picture links is really super easy! Here are instructions. Once you do one or two, you will really find it as easy and fast as including any link:
> 
> Image Link Instructions


thanks for the tutorial, now I just need to remember how to "right click" on the macbook pro!

I'm trying to stay in the "under $100" price range, I would like a pair I could wear from home, thru the snow to the car - then keep them on at work... currently I either wear crocs, or running shoes.










I have to add I am a Bare Minerals girl!! I usually buy at Ulta tho - using a coupon, or QVC when they have specials!

In between purchases twice a year I go to the cosmetique sale!
http://www.cosmetique.com/
I love getting their stuff for $1 - $1 compacts, eye shadows, eye liners, nail polish, eye creams, face creams, and my favorite is the swiss perfume (box says price is $55 - $35 - I get it twice a year for $3!)


----------



## skyblue

I am having trouble with adding the photo.  I think it has to do with the = sign.


----------



## julip

Those are cute!! I like the strappy design.

Oh boy, another Macgirl.  Clicking down on the trackpad with two fingers should do it.

I love Bare Minerals! I used to drive a couple of hours north just to go to the Beverly Hills boutique as it was the only one in the area at the time. It has since closed, but an outlet store just opened at my outlet mall! I actually have stopped using their foundation in favor of Alima Pure, but I do still enjoy a lot of the other BE products.

Thanks for the link to Cosmetique - I have heard of them but have never explored - it sounds awfully dangerous with all those deals!


----------



## julip

Are you taking out the spaces? It should be

[ url= (product address) ] (jpg link) [/img ][ /url]

but without any spaces, which I had to add to make it not think it's a link.


----------



## skyblue

Okay, the instructions didn't work for me, but I found a way that did!


----------



## rla1996

These are my current favorite purchase. I wanted a pair of shoes that I can kick on and off whenever I'm in a hurry. I've had other flip flops, and sandals in the past and have never been able to wear them for more than a couple of hours without my feet and legs hurting the next day. Already owning, and loving, a pair of Shape-ups. I decided to try the tone-up sandal. I picked this particular style because I have wide feet and most sandal straps hurt my feet. These ones have adjustable buckles that allow me to make the strap the size that I want. I thought that 49.99 was a bit steep for flip flops, but they are so worth it. I can wear them all day (wore in preparation and to a birthday part that i was giving, intending to change into my shape-ups but never had the time) and not hurt the next day. I would so buy these again.


----------



## Rita

julip said:


> Hi Rita!
> Hahaha, here we go again - I have these and LOVE them! Unfortunately for me, I bought my set just over a month before they offered the set that included the one for wax paper, so I only have the foil and plastic wrap. But before I would get so frustrated with saran wrap or foil if it happened to catch and rip unevenly.
> 
> I do the same thing when I see something on Q - more often than not, it can be had cheaper on amazon, especially with Q's crazy shipping policies, but this product is a true Q find. I'd love to have one more to use with parchment paper, but those rolls are usually too long for these dispensers anyway.


Hey Julip...Q only advertised for the two, but when I went to their site I found the set of three and ordered them instead. I can't wait to get them. They look like they will save a lot of sanity in the kitchen!! I just love handy dandy gadgets in the kitchen.


----------



## Addie

Okay, so I went to Beauty.com (I'm all for no tax!) and there are three different colours of the Mia. The white, pink and yellow.

Out of all the choices, I think I want the pink (love getting a travel bag with it). The only problem is the descriptions. For the white and the yellow, it says that it includes "Clarisonic® Mia with one speed (Waterproof), International pLink™ Charger for worldwide use, Sensitive Brush Head, Trial Size Cleanser."

For the pink, it says it includes "Clarisonic Pink Mia, Arcona Magic Pink Ice, (1oz), Clarisonic Chocolate Brown Mesh Travel Bag."

I'm probably being ridiculous, but does that mean the pink one doesn't come with a sensitive brush head? I know the picture shows it does, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's included. Any thoughts?


----------



## julip

Hmmm, I would think you are right and agree, AddieLove, about the sensitive brush head, especially with on the Clarisonic site itself it says that is what comes in the kit. Maybe call beauty.com's CS to make sure? They may only have the same description as you in front of them, but it might be worth a shot, and it might give you a basis for them to reimburse your return shipping if for some reason they say it is included and it's not. I think it must be, though. That is a really cute travel bag with it!

Oh Rita, do not get me started on kitchen gadgets lol. I am on a self-imposed no-buy unless I magically get a larger kitchen.  You are going to love those dispensers!

rla1996 - I love toning sandals and I really love flippies, and those look super comfy! Are they leather? Link? 

Oh wait - I think I found them ... these? Ahhh, oiled leather upper. How is the fit? Size up or down?


----------



## Neo

AddieLove said:


> Okay, so I went to Beauty.com (I'm all for no tax!) and there are three different colours of the Mia. The white, pink and yellow.
> 
> Out of all the choices, I think I want the pink (love getting a travel bag with it). The only problem is the descriptions. For the white and the yellow, it says that it includes "Clarisonic® Mia with one speed (Waterproof), International pLink™ Charger for worldwide use, Sensitive Brush Head, Trial Size Cleanser."
> 
> For the pink, it says it includes "Clarisonic Pink Mia, Arcona Magic Pink Ice, (1oz), Clarisonic Chocolate Brown Mesh Travel Bag."
> 
> I'm probably being ridiculous, but does that mean the pink one doesn't come with a sensitive brush head? I know the picture shows it does, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's included. Any thoughts?


Mmm, that's weird! I can't imagine it not coming with the brush head - or charger for that matter!!!!!!! I mean, really, then what would be the point? I do like the idea of the travel bag coming with it, as (as you may have seen) has been one of my disappointments with the white (else very happy with the "white" choice, as I'm not too much of a "pink" - or yellow! - kind of gal ). Can you maybe call their CS and ask a "real" person about it - just to make sure?

Thank you Julip for linking the picture of the cute dragon pouch: it's pricey but sooooo cute, not sure I can resist, lol! Made for me!!!!!

I wanted to report back this morning, to those wondering about the 24 hours charging: after over 12 hours charging, when I cheecked this morning, the Mia was still not fully charged, crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There is a light that blinks when charging and should stop blinking when it is fully charged. I put it to charge around 7:30pm last night. When I left the house at around 9:00 am this morning, it was still blinking! I am however glad I didn't get impatient and just left it alone: I have no idea what kind of battery is in there, but boy it's slow and I sure don't want to mess with it! I keep telling myself that last Friday I didn't even know what the Clarisonic was, and then I got it one day early anyway, so a bit of patience is in order (but boy it's hard !) . I do sure hope that it will finally stop blinking and be ready for use tonight though !


----------



## Addie

Thanks for the advice Julip and Neo! I know, it's so odd!

Okay, so I called the CS rep for Drugstore.com, and she spoke with a manager and said that's all the information they were given. She does think it would come with a charger (would be silly if it didn't) but probably not the sensitive brush head. But she said she wasn't sure. Then I asked for the manufacturer's number, and she gave me Clarisonic's contact information. The lady I spoke with there said she didn't know about that particular pink package (which I thought was odd), but that the Mia always comes with the charger and a sensitive brush head. She said if I order it from Drugstore.com and it doesn't come with the charger and/or sensitive brush head, to call Clarisonic back so they can maybe do something.

So it sounds like I would be relatively safe with ordering the pink one. The only problem I have now is that I'm not crazy about the pink colour. I would much rather have the yellow. And I know I wouldn't have to worry about the yellow missing anything. But then I wouldn't get the little travel bag. Oh good lord.

I wonder why the battery takes so long to charge? It reminds me of my handheld vacuum cleaner. Maybe it's similar to that? I have to charge the darn thing for 12 hours and then it works for ... uhh ... 20 minutes? Something like that.
Neo, I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Mia!


----------



## julip

I'm so glad you got at least some answers, or at least a promise for a resolution if needed, AddieLove! How crazy they don't know what's included. For sure it should have the charger, and you would think from their own packaging of Mias in general, it would have the sensitive brush. That said, if you love the yellow, I would definitely go for the yellow. The bag is cute with the pink one, but you can find cute little bags for it anywhere. That makes it even more fun - now you can be on a cosmetic bag hunt.  

It is crazy how long that battery takes, as I've had other electronics that had the initial long charge but not nearly that long. The good news is that once you get over that first charge, the usable charge lasts for a good long time since you only use it for 1-2 minutes at a time. AddieLove,   I've had those same types of rechargeable vacuums.

Neo, I hope your Mia goes solid green very soon - any time now! A watched Mia never charges!


----------



## rla1996

julip said:


> Hmmm, I would think you are right and agree, AddieLove, about the sensitive brush head, especially with on the Clarisonic site itself it says that is what comes in the kit. Maybe call beauty.com's CS to make sure? They may only have the same description as you in front of them, but it might be worth a shot, and it might give you a basis for them to reimburse your return shipping if for some reason they say it is included and it's not. I think it must be, though. That is a really cute travel bag with it!
> 
> Oh Rita, do not get me started on kitchen gadgets lol. I am on a self-imposed no-buy unless I magically get a larger kitchen.  You are going to love those dispensers!
> 
> rla1996 - I love toning sandals and I really love flippies, and those look super comfy! Are they leather? Link?
> 
> Oh wait - I think I found them ... these? Ahhh, oiled leather upper. How is the fit? Size up or down?


Those are them alright, and yes they are leather. as for size thats a bit of a hard question as my last few pairs of shoes have been sketchers. I can tell you that the sandal sketcher is the same size as the shape-up sketcher. I actually got mine on sale at Famous Footwear one day when i was in the mall.  My best impulse buy in a long time. It only took me a day to break them in and they are awesome.


----------



## Neo

AddieLove, I'm with Julip: go with the yellow you really want, and then we can shop for cute cosmetic bags for our Mias together 

Very cute with the yellow Mia, for example, would be one of the pencil cases here (clickable link takes you to the page where you can then zoom and view all different models individually):



I am personally partial (and in love!) with the cosmetic case of this collection (of course, it's the only model that has the perfect size/shape in this collection AND is marked as "not in stock"  ):



I also think that it MUST be the same type of battery as in both yours and Julip's handheld vacuum cleaners, lol: it does say that after the initial charge, it takes 18 hours to fully charge it, and once it is fully charged, you can use it 20 times. Each time is 1 minute. So basically, you would charge it 18 hours for 20 minutes of use 

On the bright side: it's now been 24 hours, and the little green light has finally gone solid, yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy . So, I've decided to let it charge one more hour for good measure, and then, the shower with the Mia are mine, lol!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo!!!!  if the light is solid, it is ready!!!  GO GET A SHOWER AND WASH YOUR FACE!!!!  Now what are you waiting on.  Hurry up!!!


----------



## Neo

LOL Kindle Gracie, I'm with you but I just got my dinner delivered


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Neo said:


> AddieLove, I'm with Julip: go with the yellow you really want, and then we can shop for cute cosmetic bags for our Mias together
> 
> Very cute with the yellow Mia, for example, would be one of the pencil cases here (clickable link takes you to the page where you can then zoom and view all different models individually):
> 
> 
> 
> I am personally partial (and in love!) with the cosmetic case of this collection (of course, it's the only model that has the perfect size/shape in this collection AND is marked as "not in stock"  ):
> 
> 
> 
> I also think that it MUST be the same type of battery as in both yours and Julip's handheld vacuum cleaners, lol: it does say that after the initial charge, it takes 18 hours to fully charge it, and once it is fully charged, you can use it 20 times. Each time is 1 minute. So basically, you would charge it 18 hours for 20 minutes of use
> 
> On the bright side: it's now been 24 hours, and the little green light has finally gone solid, yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy . So, I've decided to let it charge one more hour for good measure, and then, the shower with the Mia are mine, lol!!


I have a small Vera Bradley cosmetic case I keep mine in. 









http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Accessories/Small-Cosmetic/154770/mode/viewall/pc/638/c/0/sc/645/p/154770.uts


----------



## Someone Nameless

tap, tap, tap....patiently waiting.  Where is NEO


----------



## Candee15

Kindle Gracie said:


> tap, tap, tap....patiently waiting. Where is NEO


She DOES understand ONE or TWO minutes approximately, right


----------



## Neo

LOL, sorry guys, I am baaaaack! With smooth, relaxed and pampered skin  

That's it, I'm addicted with only one regret: that one minute is waaaaay too short  !!!!!!!!!! Seriously, I was actually surprised at how soft the brush feels on the skin, like a little wisp of something on the skin - honestly impressed. I almost wondered if it could have any effect at all   So got out of the shower, dried my skin, and my o my, can I feel the difference! Now I can't help but wonder what the difference will be after using it daily for a while!!!! Thank you so much for pointing me in this direction: even if it doesn't make any difference at all in my skin, just the pleasure of use will have been worth it  

Other good news: I also called Sephora.com, and while they won't have the cosmetic case I want before 3-6 weeks (and I'm traveling in 2), they do have it available in a few stores in the area, so tomorrow I will have a light and short lunch and go fetch me my cute little case for my cute little Mia  

So double yaaaayyyyy


----------



## Addie

Neo and Kindled Spirit, what are you two doing to me?  All those bags are adorable!

I'm so glad you liked it, Neo! I'm still going back and forth on the pink and yellow. I like the yellow colour, but I also like that a portion of the pink's sales will go to a good cause. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Someone Nameless

NOW you know why I said I do two minutes instead of one    It has really made a difference in my skin.  I used to think that with getting older my skin was getting dry but really my skin was just dehydrated.  The Clarasonic is a great exfoliator and the skin revealed is so much nicer not to mention soft as a baby's bum.  I didn't use the sensitive brush over a couple of times and went right on to the normal.

I'm so glad you like it.  Since I recommended it I was sorta holding my breath hoping you wouldn't say "what a waste!"


----------



## lonestar

I'm loving the positive comments about the Clarisonic.  I got mine this afternoon- the one with the body brush.  It's charging so I should be able to use it tomorrow evening.  Those little lights are blinking like crazy......


----------



## Someone Nameless

lonestar said:


> I'm loving the positive comments about the Clarisonic. I got mine this afternoon- the one with the body brush. It's charging so I should be able to use it tomorrow evening. Those little lights are blinking like crazy......


  Here we go again! We'll be anxiously waiting for your review!!


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie, no WORRIES at all: I'm in love, I'm telling ya!!!!!! And I think I'm going to have to do 2 mn too, really   And definitely NOT a waste  

AddieLove: I understand that it's a tough choice (which is why I'm so partial to a nice, neutral white   ), but ultimately you will be using this thing everyday, and you should really enjoy doing so - so go with your gut feeling   One thing I can pretty much guarantee though: no matter the color, you will love the use  

Lonestar, only one word: patience!!! It does take those full 24 hours  . But it's so worth it   Can't wait to hear from you how you like it!


----------



## Addie

Okay, I just ordered it! I went with pink. I kept going back and forth between the two colours, but I thought the pink colour might age better.  Okay, so it's probably a stretch, but it helped me come to a decision. Plus, I felt like I couldn't get an accurate idea of what the yellow colour looked like. Some showed a really vibrant, sunny yellow (which is what I liked), and others showed a pale, muted yellow almost leaning toward beige. That took me way too long to decide. I'll probably still end up buying a separate adorable bag. Because that's just how I roll.


----------



## Addie

Cobbie said:


> I've come late to this dance but I just ordered a Mia from SkinStore.com. My price was $119.20 thanks to Kindle Girl's coupon code.
> 
> You know, about a year ago Julip was away from here for a while. In fact, I was wondering if I'd see her again. Was I ever wrong! When she came back it was with a vengeance. How did we ever do without her?


Which colour did you get? 
I know, right? I'd probably be financially better off without her, but the rest of me loves her and never wants her to leave. I may end up living in my car, but I'll look fabulous doing it.


----------



## pattyaz

I knew I should have stayed out of this thread   - now I really want a Clarisonic Mia!!  And they make a purple one - I am all about purple!!  I am losing all my willpower.....


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> I've come late to this dance but I just ordered a Mia from SkinStore.com. My price was $119.20 thanks to Kindle Girl's coupon code.
> 
> You know, about a year ago Julip was away from here for a while. In fact, I was wondering if I'd see her again. Was I ever wrong! When she came back it was with a vengeance. How did we ever do without her?


Thank you Cobbie and AddieLove ...  ... but hey hey HEY! Don't try to pin this on _me_. This whole Clarisonic business is all Kindle Gracie's doing! I'm an innocent bystander here.  I'm also going to blame it on Kindled Spirit too because it wasn't even my idea to start this thread, but she made me do it. I'll have to look up who the actual person was who brought it up in the first place.


----------



## Addie

Cobbie said:


> LOL....White
> 
> I don't actually remember your car except it was cute. So...cute car plus fabulous look...not bad.


 Agreed. There are definitely worse ways to live.



pattyaz said:


> I knew I should have stayed out of this thread  - now I really want a Clarisonic Mia!! And they make a purple one - I am all about purple!! I am losing all my willpower.....


I know! Isn't the purple so cute? I loved that colour; but I could only find it on Clarisonic's website, and I wanted that 20% off.



julip said:


> Thank you Cobbie and AddieLove ...  ... but hey hey HEY! Don't try to pin this on _me_. This whole Clarisonic business is all Kindle Gracie's doing! I'm an innocent bystander here.  I'm also going to blame it on Kindled Spirit too because it wasn't even my idea to start this thread, but she made me do it. I'll have to look up who the actual person was who brought it up in the first place.


I think it was a group effort since there are so many "victims" you all have left in your wake.

If anyone else is considering the pink Clarisonic set but are worried about the possibility of no brush, I'm going to call Clarisonic again tomorrow and make sure that if Drugstore.com doesn't send me a brush that I can get it from them no charge. If not, then I'll probably call Drugstore.com and make them change my order to yellow. Either way, I'll let you all know what happens.


----------



## pattyaz

AddieLove said:


> I know! Isn't the purple so cute? I loved that colour; but I could only find it on Clarisonic's website, and I wanted that 20% off.


I hate to tell you this - but I found it on the SkinStore website tonight and they have 20% off right now - AUTUMN20. They also have some really good sets with ARCONA products - but man, I love the purple.


----------



## Addie

pattyaz said:


> I hate to tell you this - but I found it on the SkinStore website tonight and they have 20% off right now - AUTUMN20. They also have some really good sets with ARCONA products - but man, I love the purple.


And now I'm sad. 
If I can't get the brush with the pink one, then I might just cancel my order and get the purple one from SkinStore. Or the yellow.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I am priding myself that I haven't bought a Clarisonic Mia yet.


----------



## julip

unknown2cherubim said:


> I am priding myself that I haven't bought a Clarisonic Mia yet.


Is this a challenge?


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> I think it was a group effort since there are so many "victims" you all have left in your wake.
> 
> If anyone else is considering the pink Clarisonic set but are worried about the possibility of no brush, I'm going to call Clarisonic again tomorrow and make sure that if Drugstore.com doesn't send me a brush that I can get it from them no charge. If not, then I'll probably call Drugstore.com and make them change my order to yellow. Either way, I'll let you all know what happens.


LOL we are all fabulously accessorized victims! Who knew the Kindle had such a power? I don't think I could count how many must haves I have now that I had no clue about before I found this forum ... so blissfully unaware.

Wishing you good luck on your Mia! I think it's all going to work out in the end. But there is no law saying you can't have a different color Mia for every day of the week.


----------



## Addie

julip said:


> LOL we are all fabulously accessorized victims! Who knew the Kindle had such a power? I don't think I could count how many must haves I have now that I had no clue about before I found this forum ... so blissfully unaware.
> 
> Wishing you good luck on your Mia! I think it's all going to work out in the end. But there is no law saying you can't have a different color Mia for every day of the week.


It's like you don't even want me to have a car to sleep in, Julip.


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> It's like you don't even want me to have a car to sleep in, Julip.


LOL! No no, I don't want you to think that, so disregard that last statement and change it to one Mia for every _other _day of the week. That would cover pink, yellow, and purple. Win-win.


----------



## Addie

julip said:


> LOL! No no, I don't want you to think that, so disregard that last statement and change it to one Mia for every _other _day of the week. That would cover pink, yellow, and purple. Win-win.


----------



## julip

rla1996 said:


> Those are them alright, and yes they are leather. as for size thats a bit of a hard question as my last few pairs of shoes have been sketchers. I can tell you that the sandal sketcher is the same size as the shape-up sketcher. I actually got mine on sale at Famous Footwear one day when i was in the mall. My best impulse buy in a long time. It only took me a day to break them in and they are awesome.


Thanks, rla1996! I have a Skechers outlet nearby, so I may have to pop in there soon and see if they have these. I have a pair of Fitflop flippies that are very similar in style and are one of the most comfortable pairs of sandals I own. I really love the look of these Skecher ones, and better yet in oiled leather. Thanks for the info on the sizing - I have a couple of pairs of sneaker mules by Skechers, so it sounds like I'd go with the same size as I'm used to.

Neo - those bags you found at Sephora are adorable! I'm glad you will be able to get the one you want tomorrow in person. Instant gratification!

KS, I love your Vera bag for yours - their cosmetic bags are the best!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

AddieLove said:


> And now I'm sad.
> If I can't get the brush with the pink one, then I might just cancel my order and get the purple one from SkinStore. Or the yellow.


AddieLove, no worries I'm sure. They all come with 1 brush head and a charger.The one QVC sells comes with 2 brush heads. They always try to throw in something extra, and they have all the colors..but are sold out right now. The actual inventor of the Clarasonic, Dr. Rob, always presents it. So if anyone wants one but has to wait awhile to get one, it might be worth it to wait until they get them back in stock. They usually always have them on evil easy pay. 



julip said:


> Thank you Cobbie and AddieLove ...  ... but hey hey HEY! Don't try to pin this on _me_. This whole Clarisonic business is all Kindle Gracie's doing! I'm an innocent bystander here.  I'm also going to blame it on Kindled Spirit too because it wasn't even my idea to start this thread, but she made me do it. I'll have to look up who the actual person was who brought it up in the first place.


But aren't you glad you did!! This is my favorite thread now, and you are our hero


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> LOL! No no, I don't want you to think that, so disregard that last statement and change it to one Mia for every _other _day of the week. That would cover pink, yellow, and purple. Win-win.


But don't forget about white, blue and mint green


----------



## lonestar

charging!


----------



## Sendie

OK, I know I NEED the Clarasonic Plus since I want the body brush, so where is the best place to get it from?  I would like the pink one also since I think part of the $ goes to breast cancer research...


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Cobbie said:


> Counting....counting....counting.....


 

If I weren't just about to spend the week at an oceanfront condo on the Oregon coast with Mr. U2C I'd be even more tempted. Its our 30th anniversary and I want to spend money on him for once. He's already arranging all sorts of treats for me (although sadly not including a Clarisonic Mia).

_Of course, I was a mere infant when I married him. _


----------



## Neo

Yaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Cobbie is here, Cobbie is here, Cobbie is here  ! Finally  !!!!!!!!!!! Seriously girl, where have you been??

You are going to LOVE your Mia (and I too went for white - but not as good a deal as you, but at least I benefitted from prime AND got a day early)  

AddieLove: can't wait to hear from you when you get your pink Mia!

Lonestar: how's the charging coming?

Julip; I know, I'm so excited, that little bag just immediately caught my eye! Love the animae type drawings, and the fact that it's girls in the shower (thematically so appropriate, lol), and the fact that it's made out of plastic is just such a great bonus (just seems to make sense for something that may sometimes be a bit humid when being packed - but then, what about the charger Arrrrgh, hadn't thought of that one  !)

On another note, for those going for the Clarasonic Plus with the body brush: do you intend to use it on your whole body? When reading about it, it seemed to say that it was just for "spots" on the body, and I was actually wondering about that


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Sendie said:


> OK, I know I NEED the Clarasonic Plus since I want the body brush, so where is the best place to get it from? I would like the pink one also since I think part of the $ goes to breast cancer research...


Sephora has it for 225.00 and it comes with some free gifts. Also free shipping.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

If someone is interested in the White Plus, QVC has the best deal. 225.00, free shipping, on easy pay, and comes with 4 brush heads.


http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A91964.desc.Clarisonic-PLUS-for-the-Face-and-Body


----------



## Sendie

I saw the one at Sephora and was leaning towards getting that one, but the one at QVC looks to be the better bargain.  I may have to get it even though its not pink.


----------



## lonestar

It charged!  I used it on my face and my skin certainly feels different.  It's hard to describe but my skin does feel smoother.  I LIKE!

I will try the body brush tonight during my shower and report back.

To those looking at the Plus- I ordered mine from Amazon at $179.  It only has two brushes- the face sensitive and the body brush.  It only came in white with blue on the inside of the handle.  The color was not important to me.  It also came with three cleansers and a skin polish.  I have not used those yet.

I think I posted the link to this on this thread before.  I will try to find it.


----------



## julip

Oh boy, it's a Clarisonic party in here! So while there are Clarisonics flying all over the country this week, here's the next thing you must buy - the Tassi Set of 2 Keep Your Hair Outta There Hair Wraps. Yes, it looks funny; yes, your SO might laugh at you  but it is one of my favorite purchases in the last year from QVC. Hairbands+headbands don't always work for me when washing with wispies falling forward. This keeps _all _your hair back, especially nice when you are trying to preserve your hairstyle for another day! I gave the extra one to my older sister, and although she usually ignores just about every QVC thing I tell her about, she said she doesn't know how she lived without this before.


----------



## bobavey

I just purchased a lovely timing belt for my car, though I wasn't exactly shopping for one, nor was I particularly happy about having to buy one.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Oh boy, it's a Clarisonic party in here! So while there are Clarisonics flying all over the country this week, here's the next thing you must buy - the Tassi Set of 2 Keep Your Hair Outta There Hair Wraps. Yes, it looks funny; yes, your SO might laugh at you  but it is one of my favorite purchases in the last year from QVC. Hairbands+headbands don't always work for me when washing with wispies falling forward. This keeps _all _your hair back, especially nice when you are trying to preserve your hairstyle for another day! I gave the extra one to my older sister, and although she usually ignores just about every QVC thing I tell her about, she said she doesn't know how she lived without this before.


I was looking for these things and couldn't remember the name of them. 


bobavey said:


> I just purchased a lovely timing belt for my car, though I wasn't exactly shopping for one, nor was I particularly happy about having to buy one.


Lol...poor bob.


----------



## julip

bobavey said:


> I just purchased a lovely timing belt for my car, though I wasn't exactly shopping for one, nor was I particularly happy about having to buy one.


Oh no, bobavey! Surprise car part shopping is no fun at all. Hope everything is all running 110% now. Stick around, I'm sure we can find something to make you forget about that purchase. I think even a guy would like a Clarisonic facial too.


----------



## julip

The Target Ugg Coquette-like slippers that KS shared on the first page are of course the best deal and so close to the real thing, but if you are looking for a specific color, such as PINK, these Lamos are really nice too! I had thought my chocolate slippers were the Target ones, but they are in fact these Lamos.

This is the only color that QVC provided as linkable, so I can't show the chocolate or pink here, but the chestnut looks very nice too.  Also comes in baby blue, black, and sand. The only colors really different from the $16 Target ones are the light blue and pink.


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, I just got my pink Mia and put it on the charger, but there is no light blinking! I don't even see where the LED is. Can anyone tell me where it is and if mine is defective?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Oh boy, it's a Clarisonic party in here! So while there are Clarisonics flying all over the country this week, here's the next thing you must buy - the Tassi Set of 2 Keep Your Hair Outta There Hair Wraps. Yes, it looks funny; yes, your SO might laugh at you  but it is one of my favorite purchases in the last year from QVC. Hairbands+headbands don't always work for me when washing with wispies falling forward. This keeps _all _your hair back, especially nice when you are trying to preserve your hairstyle for another day! I gave the extra one to my older sister, and although she usually ignores just about every QVC thing I tell her about, she said she doesn't know how she lived without this before.


Just found those great Tasi's julip posted at this site for on sale for 10.04 each. Free shipping if you order 2 or more...and you can choose your colors...love the leopard!


----------



## julip

I'm getting a leopard and dark purple! Thanks for finding their site!!


----------



## julip

Ruby296 said:


> Neo, I just got my pink Mia and put it on the charger, but there is no light blinking! I don't even see where the LED is. Can anyone tell me where it is and if mine is defective?


Ruby - the magnet connects to the front, and then the green blinking light will be visible on the back - hope yours is ok!


----------



## Ruby296

julip said:


> Ruby - the magnet connects to the front, and then the green blinking light will be visible on the back - hope yours is ok!


julip, thank you so much! At first I didnt see the light blinking, but after I looked at it a few seconds I saw it, phew!!


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> LOL
> 
> We had our 42nd last May. When we married I was...oh, heck...there's not a small enough number.
> 
> Happy 30th to you and Mr. U2C!


Wow! Happy 42nd anniversary to you, Cobbie, and happy 30th anniversary to you, U2C! I feel like DH and I are just starting out just having passed our 20th last month.


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Pictures, Bob, we need pictures!
> 
> ETA: Just got the Tessi lavender and white.
> I've been staying away from you people....far, far away.


LOL @Cobbie!!

Yes, bob - rule #1 is if you share, you must provide a link and/or pictures! 

Nice choices on the lavender and white!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> I'm getting a leopard and dark purple! Thanks for finding their site!!


I just ordered the Leopard and Hot Pink


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> I just ordered the Leopard and Hot Pink


What about for Jazzy? It would make a cute neck cozy.


----------



## julip

For any pink lovers who would also love to have a body brush Clarisonic (yoo hoo, KS ), check out the limited edition PLUS!


----------



## Sendie

julip said:


> For any pink lovers who would also love to have a body brush Clarisonic (yoo hoo, KS ), check out the limited edition PLUS!


O he-double hockey sticks!! Now I have another one to decide between!! I think this is the winner though.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> For any pink lovers who would also love to have a body brush Clarisonic (yoo hoo, KS ), check out the limited edition PLUS!


Hush you  I already saw that and quickly closed the page 



julip said:


> What about for Jazzy? It would make a cute neck cozy.


HA, I'm not sure her chunky little neck would fit in one


----------



## Addie

Oh, that one is cute!

So I called Clarisonic and talked to another rep and was told that if the set is missing the brush, they won't do anything about it, which is the opposite of what the other lady told me. So I called Drugstore.com one more time to see if they could tell me if it came with the brush, and the rep there still couldn't tell me. So I decided to cancel my order from there. But then they couldn't cancel it because it was already processing. So when UPS gets here, I need to refuse the package. Once they get the package back, they'll refund my money. I asked if I could open it up first and see if it came with the brush so I could possibly just keep that one, but he said if I opened it, I may not be able to return it. So I'm not even going to bother. Now I'm looking at SkinStore. They have the exact same pink package, but it comes with the skin cleanser sample as well and it mentions the soft brush. So I'll probably get that one. There's a different one they have that I really like, but discounts don't work with it. 

I wish they would at least sell the cute little pink brush separately as well.


----------



## Someone Nameless

julip said:


> For any pink lovers who would also love to have a body brush Clarisonic (yoo hoo, KS ), check out the limited edition PLUS!


OMG!!! I'm not a pink lover but I'm a hippy from way back and that calls to me....except that I don't need one. I'm perfectly happy with my purple Mia. I love it though!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

AddieLove, I can't remember what the price was that you paid but if you got a good deal, I wouldn't worry about the extra brush, etc.  I'd open that baby and get it charging and start using it.  If you got a good deal, you can always order another brush later.  I think you will love it so much you'll quickly forget what it looks like as long as you don't just HATE it.  Matter of fact, I had to go look at mine to make certain what color I had when everybody started talking about color.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I meant to add:  You WILL get a brush of some sort.  They won't send an entire Clarasonic without a brush!  You might not get two brushes but I'm certain you will get one.

Oh and y'all can blame ME.  IT'S ALL MY FAULT.  It was my idea for this thread and I was also the first one to bring up the Clarasonic.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Not to mention, you are getting this stuff that normally sells for $38, but pink instead of white (breast cancer awareness, I'm assuming). It's got good reviews too - hyaluronic acid is good stuff.

http://www.drugstore.com/arcona-magic-white-ice-hydrate-ampm/qxp299138?tab=1


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> Ah-hah!! The truth comes out.
> 
> (Thank you, thank you, thank you.)


Of course I DID sorta put Julip up to starting it, so hopefully it will get lost in history that it was all my idea and we can blame her!


----------



## luvmy4brats

julip said:


> For any pink lovers who would also love to have a body brush Clarisonic (yoo hoo, KS ), check out the limited edition PLUS!


Aw crud... You may have snagged me with this one...  Have to wait until next month though... I bought an iPad (and all the trimmings) last week.


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie said:


> Of course I DID sorta put Julip up to starting it, so hopefully it will get lost in history that it was all my idea and we can blame her!


See? See?! I was set up, I tell you. I've been exonerated!! 

Kindle Gracie, thank you for doing the right thing and confessing all ... carry on with more stuff we must buy. 

Luv -  Congrats on your ipad!! What fun 'trimmings' did you get for it, or do I not want to know? I am guessing you wondered only after the first day what you did without it!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

julip said:


> See? See?! I was set up, I tell you. I've been exonerated!!
> 
> Kindle Gracie, thank you for doing the right thing and confessing all ... carry on with more stuff we must buy.
> 
> Luv -  Congrats on your ipad!! What fun 'trimmings' did you get for it, or do I not want to know? I am guessing you wondered only after the first day what you did without it!!


I really don't know how I lived without it. (Well, I do.. I did just about everything on my iPhone... This is SO much better)

I got 2 iFrogz lean cases (red and orange..and of course I needed a new red one to go on my iPhone), a Zagg screen protector, a camera connection kit, a bluetooth keyboard, a car charger (my iGo wasn't strong enough) and a square trade warranty. I also got the Apple case, but really hate it, so it's going back. I think that's it... (Unless I did some Ambien shopping that hasn't shown up yet... quite possible)


----------



## julip

Luvmy4brats said:


> I really don't know how I lived without it. (Well, I do.. I did just about everything on my iPhone... This is SO much better)
> 
> I got 2 iFrogz lean cases (red and orange..and of course I needed a new red one to go on my iPhone), a Zagg screen protector, a camera connection kit, a bluetooth keyboard, a car charger (my iGo wasn't strong enough) and a square trade warranty. I also got the Apple case, but really hate it, so it's going back. I think that's it... (Unless I did some Ambien shopping that hasn't shown up yet... quite possible)


I know what you mean - I was totally fine with surfing on my iphone until the iPad, and now I can barely stand it when I have to use it to look up anything! I never thought I'd use it that much, but my poor iphone has been pretty neglected since iPad Day 1. And especially using my once neglected BT keyboard from my iMac since I switched to a wired 10-key Apple keyboard, I hardly ever power up my Macbook much anymore.

Nice accessories haul! I haven't seen the iFrogz cases for iPad, though I had a couple for my iPhone at one point. I used the Apple case at first, but since then I've gone through a couple of different ones. I found I really needed to have an easel back. I've been using the Javoedge Axis for a few months and have been very happy with it. It makes it very easy to type or surf in bed, landscape or portrait. I had a little issue with the first one, but the company was great and sent me a replacement and a prepaid envelope for the old one.


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie said:


> OMG!!! I'm not a pink lover but I'm a hippy from way back and that calls to me....except that I don't need one. I'm perfectly happy with my purple Mia. I love it though!!!


But don't you need one that uses the body brush? I think we should take a vote.


----------



## julip

FYI iphone/ipad/Touch users - Sephora has a great free app available. Especially nice browsing on iPad!


----------



## patrisha w.

unknown2cherubim said:


> I am priding myself that I haven't bought a Clarisonic Mia yet.
> LOL Neither have I!
> {But it is on my Christmas wish list, though...}
> 
> Patrisha


----------



## Ruby296

I think I love this thread more than the bag thread!! Clarisonic Mia lovers unite!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ruby296 said:


> I think I love this thread more than the bag thread!! Clarisonic Mia lovers unite!!!!


They will recognize us by our glowing skin! 

Surely you all use Sonicare toothbrushes too?


----------



## lonestar

Update- I used my Clarisonic body brush tonight. It's REALLY nice! It made my hands feel so smooth. I've always taken good care of my elbows but this brush made the skin feel better. I'm excited about using this every day. Do the results get better over time?

I don't think the Pro is too big. I was a little worried it might be. I like that wild looking pink one posted earlier but I'm happy with my white one. it was a good price I think.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QOGXOG/ref=oss_product

I noticed that Amazon has reduced the price by $2 but it isn't eligible for Prime shipping now.

Luv- which IPad did you get? I'm afraid to look at them.

I won't look, I won't.


----------



## Someone Nameless

That was a good price Lonestar!  I'm so glad you like it.  I think the results have gotten better over time.  If something happened to mine, I'd be in withdrawal and have to have another one immediately.


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> They will recognize us by our glowing skin!
> 
> Surely you all use Sonicare toothbrushes too?


I use a Braun power toothbrush, does that count?


----------



## julip

I used to use Sonicare, but I've been using an Oral-B Triumph for the last couple of years. Love it! Like the Sonicare, it has the quad timer, and once you finish your 2 minutes, it gives you a smiley face . If you try to go longer, it doesn't smile anymore. lol. I did not opt for the deluxe version which had the separate remote readout LCD unit with a clock and the bigger smiley face! . Refill heads are a good price at Costco, especially during coupon book specials.

This is an updated version of mine, which isn't made anymore.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

julip said:


> Wow! Happy 42nd anniversary to you, Cobbie, and happy 30th anniversary to you, U2C! I feel like DH and I are just starting out just having passed our 20th last month.


Heh. You were obviously a child bride, julip, and cobbie was married at conception, if not earlier. One of those arranged marriages.



bobavey said:


> I just purchased a lovely timing belt for my car, though I wasn't exactly shopping for one, nor was I particularly happy about having to buy one.


Ah yes, one of those little necessities all cars must have. {{{bobavey}}}


----------



## monkeyluis

I just got a shipment from Tom Bihn yesterday, tombihn.com.  I love their stuff.  No deals or coupons or anything.  You pay top dollar for the high quality products there, all made in the US too.  My wife says I'm a bag wh**e.  Well yeah.  I like to carry stuff around with me, Kindle, iPad, camera, mini-first aid kit for the kiddos who are clumsier than all get out.  Anyway, check them out.


----------



## skyblue

My best beauty find would have to be *Neu Lash*. I now have lovely, long lashes! It takes awhile, but it's well worth the wait!

http://neulash.com/gorgeouslashes/index.html?gclid=CMXw0NeJ5KQCFc1K5wodNAtEKg


----------



## Tam

I just bit for the Clarisonic Mia, in lavender from skinstore.com with the 20% off promo. 

Now to make sure I get home at lunch every day so I can get to the mail before my Dear Husband. For some reason he is less than enthusiastic about packages on the front porch - go figure.


----------



## julip

unknown2cherubim said:


> Heh. You were obviously a child bride, julip, and cobbie was married at conception, if not earlier. One of those arranged marriages.
> 
> Ah yes, one of those little necessities all cars must have. {{{bobavey}}}


U2C -  Yes, obviously both you and cobbie's anniversary dates are based on the date of arrangement and not the marriage! 

monkeyluis - welcome to the accessories thread! Bag wh**es will always have a home here . Please feel free to share pics of your collection. I just saw your pics you linked to in the Accessories section. Very nice, we have the same bag! Have you been in the Fossil bag thread in the over there? The bag that started it all is almost identical to the Roots bag which was the 'manbag' from The Hangover. That actual bag is made by Roots, which was posted by babnaw here. I'm still resisting one, but only because the one I was going to cave on went out of stock, thanks to that thread! Phew! 

skyblue - it's great to know this product really works! Unfortunately my problem is too long lashes that resist curling - not good when I wear glasses, but at least it saves me a step in the morning since I don't wear mascara . Does it leave a coating that feels like mascara when you apply it, or is it more like a conditioner?

Congrats on your Mia in the lavender, Tam! Good luck on intercepting the package .


----------



## julip

Don't blame me for this - blame Seamonkey for mentioning my tarts in the purse thread, and Candee for inquiring about the ramekins. 

I found Soyful Joys about 6-7 years ago on the Delphi Forums. I don't know if anyone really uses Delphi anymore, but it used to be a popular forum hangout. I heard about SJ's from the Bare Escentuals forum there. (There were many of us there that frequented the BE forum, SJ forum, and Tea forum). This home based business is a beloved hobby of a wonderful lady named Alyce. Soy tarts are an alternative to waxed candles, which have always given me headaches from the soot they put off. Many of the scent oils she uses don't give me any headache whatsoever, and staple scents like Banana Nut Bread and Baked Apples are cult favorites. On that site we did a lot of trading of tarts since you buy them in bags of a dozen tarts each. Collectively over the years users came up with a great system to warm them - cute (heatsafe) ramekin finds (usually from Marshalls/TJ Maxx/Ross) silicone cupcake cups, and an electric tart warmer (which basically is the same as electric cup warmers). Instead of having to scrape out hardened wax from a ceramic warmer, it could simply be popped out cleanly in one piece from the silicone cups.

Alyce has scaled down her business due to working outside the home and then welcoming a new baby earlier this year, but it sounds like she is back to it in some capacity. Her turnaround time isn't fast since she makes all her tarts fresh on order, but they are well worth the wait! The best scented tarts I've ever found. I usually don't warm them so much in the warmer months, but right about now when it's starting to get cold, I break them out.


----------



## skyblue

julip said:


> U2C -  Yes, obviously both you and cobbie's anniversary dates are based on the date of arrangement and not the marriage!
> 
> monkeyluis - welcome to the accessories thread! Bag wh**es will always have a home here . Please feel free to share pics of your collection. I just saw your pics you linked to in the Accessories section. Very nice, we have the same bag! Have you been in the Fossil bag thread in the over there? The bag that started it all is almost identical to the Roots bag which was the 'manbag' from The Hangover. That actual bag is made by Roots, which was posted by babnaw here. I'm still resisting one, but only because the one I was going to cave on went out of stock, thanks to that thread! Phew!
> 
> skyblue - it's great to know this product really works! Unfortunately my problem is too long lashes that resist curling - not good when I wear glasses, but at least it saves me a step in the morning since I don't wear mascara . Does it leave a coating that feels like mascara when you apply it, or is it more like a conditioner?
> 
> Congrats on your Mia in the lavender, Tam! Good luck on intercepting the package .


You apply Neu Lash at the lash line at night before bed. You don't apply it to your lashes at all. I like Dior Show Lash Maximizer, too. You apply this before mascara.


----------



## angelmum3

Julip I was on the BE Delphi forums!!  and I too enjoy a soy tart!  Amazing!


----------



## Seamonkey

LOL.. have to return later and read the entire thread and add in finds.. Soyful Joys.. well I have a huge stash of tarts here.. must get back into melting them soon..

Here is what seems to be a huge bargain.. think stocking stuffers ..

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=135374149845496

Saturday only Old Navy Performance Fleece Vests for the family just $5. (US price.)

Limit 5 per customer.

Not sure if I can drag out early on Saturday, but I probably should.


----------



## mlewis78

I use the Braun Oral B Sonic Complete toothbrush.  It was a very good investment.  Recently, I couldn't find the replacement brushes at Bed Bath but found them at Amazon for 2/3 of the cost.


----------



## julip

angelmum3 said:


> Julip I was on the BE Delphi forums!! and I too enjoy a soy tart! Amazing!


Wow, angelmum - what a small world! That's 3 for 3. 

Sea - thanks for the Old Navy alert - wow, that is a deal! I probably won't make it over there either for opening and fight the crowd, though.  You always come up with great deals - looking forward to your latest finds!

mlewis - I agree about the Oral-B being a good investment. When the time comes for my current one to die, I'll for sure replace it with whatever the most recent Oral B model.

Thanks for the Neu Lash info, skyblue. Now that you describe it, I think I've seen it demo'd somewhere.


----------



## patrisha w.

Kindle Gracie said:


> They will recognize us by our glowing skin!
> 
> Surely you all use Sonicare toothbrushes too?


 YES! My dentist sold me on that and I do have to say that my check-ups have been excellent since then,

BTW, I DID succumb and ordered a cute little Mia! A yellow one, I think---I changed my mind so often that I am honestly not sure what I finished up with! The young lady whom I really hoped would be my DIL {long story and they just broke up after 4 years} has a Mia and told me how great she has found it.

Patrisha


----------



## Addie

Yay! I'm so happy to see so many people buying and loving the Mia!
I've decided to go ahead and keep the order. Thanks, Kindle Gracie! (And thanks for starting the thread and Clarisonic love!) I knew there wouldn't be two brushes, but I was afraid there wouldn't even be one. I'm going to buy two of those brushes from Sephora when the F&F sale happens. Mom wants to give it a try.  Any words on when that awesome sale yet, Julip? I've got stuff in my cart! It keeps growing, though. 

Also, after looking at the Clarisonic, I was looking at the Sonicare toothbrushes.  I think I'll wait until I get my Clarisonic, see how much I love it and then maybe order the toothbrush.

Congrats on your iPad, Luv! I know you've been waiting a while to get it. Glad to hear it's everything you thought it would be and more.

One sad note on my Clarisonic: It's supposed to arrive on the 27th, but I'm leaving for DC early in the morning on the 26th. *sigh* So it'll be sitting at home, and I won't be able to play with it for a week.


----------



## Ruby296

I used my Mia for the first time tonight and I'm SO glad I bought it! I can feel the difference already and can't wait to see the changes after using it for a couple of weeks. Interestingly enough, mine didn't need the full 24 hrs to charge completely. When I got up at 7 this am it was showing a steady green light. I'm guessing it only took 15-16 hrs.


----------



## Ruby296

I've read that the Sephora F and F discount code is working NOW!!


----------



## Seamonkey

I had the oral B toothbrushes for years but then switched to Sonicare and even my dental hygenist noticed more improvement.  I get the compact brush heads..  need to get another stash since I always break out a new one the night after I have a teeth cleaning.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My dental hygienist always comments about how clean my teeth are.  She goes on and on for the entire cleaning but she says that she can tell the patients that use a Sonicare.

Actually I'm very picky about my teeth and can't stand for any tartar to build up on mine.  I even happen to have my own tooth scaler.    I discovered my DH trying to use it to get a watch pin out of a watch and he got into a heap of trouble.


----------



## julip

Seamonkey said:


> I had the oral B toothbrushes for years but then switched to Sonicare and even my dental hygenist noticed more improvement. I get the compact brush heads.. need to get another stash since I always break out a new one the night after I have a teeth cleaning.


Ooh, Sonicare has compact brush heads? I loved the Sonicare I had many years ago but wasn't crazy about the rather large brushes. Maybe I'll have to try Sonicare again, though I truly love my Oral B too and get awesome results as well!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've had both julip.  Matter of fact, I still have my Oral B.  I think they both do a good job.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I meant to say earlier, for those of you feeling like you are missing out because you got the Mia and didn't get the body brush, I have a 100% natural bristle brush that I picked up from TJMaxx.  It's the type with a long handle for scrubbing your own back.  The handle is removable on mine and it has a cloth strap that goes across the back so that you can slip your hand into it and it holds it on your hand.

I use that brush with Neutrogena Rain Bath all over my entire body.  I don't know what a Clarasonic body brush feels like but this has got to be the closest thing to it and it covers much more area.


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> I've read that the Sephora F and F discount code is working NOW!!


Yay! You're right, it is! I just tried it.


----------



## Addie

Okay, so just a warning for anyone wanting to buy the Clarisonic Mia through DrugStore.com/Beauty.com and get the 20% off. When I bought it, I couldn't get the coupon to work, so I called CS. The lady said to go ahead and buy it and that she would manually take the 20% off when it shipped. I checked and noticed that the 20% had not been taken off even though it had shipped. I called and talked to another rep who (while sounding slightly rude) told me that the 20% off only applied to DrugStore.com's stuff, and not Beauty.com. So I wasn't supposed to get the 20% off since the Mia was through Beauty.com. She said she would refund me the money because the rep told me so incorrectly, but that I couldn't do it again (like I was tricking them in the first place?). Blah. I'm just glad I got my 20% off so I don't have to deny the package.

Anyway, if you want the 20% off, you can't get it through DrugStore.com, so it would probably be best to get it through SkinStore.com or Sephora.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Seamonkey said:


> I had the oral B toothbrushes for years but then switched to Sonicare and even my dental hygenist noticed more improvement. I get the compact brush heads.. need to get another stash since I always break out a new one the night after I have a teeth cleaning.


My Sonicare has helped my teeth and gums immensely. And yes, my dental hygienist also remarked on the difference. I'll never go back to a regular toothbrush again.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> Yay! You're right, it is! I just tried it.


Great! What did you get??!!


----------



## Neo

Yaaayyyy to all the Mia orders!!!!! Hope you all enjoy it as much as I've been enjoying mine in the past few days - been using it twice daily, and really loving it and my new smooth skin  

Ruby, I actually don't know how long it took my Mia to fully charge in the end, as I was at work all day, now I wonder (not that it really matters, lol)...

I was actually wondering: for those of you who have had a Mia for a while now, how often (and for how long) do you re-charge it?

I wasn't going to do the Sephora sale thing, but now I'm thinking that it would be great to have replacement brushes, because, well, I may not need any right now, but I will eventually, right? Also thinking of sticking with the sensitive ones as I really like the one the Mia comes with, and it is also a sensitive. Anyone went for normal or delicate instead?

Oh, and I also have a Braun Oral B Sonic toothbrush and love it (have had for over 2 years now)


----------



## Someone Nameless

The Mia will give you two little beeps at the end of use when the battery is about to die.  I end up charging mine every weekend (sometime on the weekend).  I've I'm going somewhere on the weekend, I'll go ahead and charge it before I go.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I forgot to add that I used the Sensitive brush a couple of days and then I went right to the Normal one and have been using it ever since.  I've had my Mia a long time and have only changed my brush once.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Kindle Gracie, you are my Mia hero  !!!!

I was thinking also of just charging it every week-end and not worry about it beyond that (unless, like you, I foresee needing to take it with me for a short period of time and wanting it fully charged for that). Hope it doesn't hurt the battery (I find this battery so strange with the long charging time compared to the short actual usage span, so I really don't know how to treat it and don't want to abuse it!).

My next trip is going to be 3 weeks long though, so the charger will be coming with me too.

Oh, and I've totally forgotten to report back that I got the little cosmetic case I was eyeballing at Sephora the other day, and it's perfect for Mia transport ! Perfect size, and I can also stick my cleanser in with it, and as it's made out of this very solid plastic, easy to clean and not an issue if the brush is still a bit wet. All in all, I'm very happy  

Cobbie: I'm sooooo glad I could help!


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> Great! What did you get??!!


Philosophy Purity Luxury Size
Clarisonic Replacement brushes
Philosophy Bridal Party Set
Philosophy Bobbing for Apples Set
Philosophy Beach Girl Set
Shiseido Eyelash Curler
Sephora Medium and Small Purple Cosmetic Clutch

I think I'm done shopping. Probably. Maybe?


----------



## Barbiedull

AddieLove said:


> Okay, so just a warning for anyone wanting to buy the Clarisonic Mia through DrugStore.com/Beauty.com and get the 20% off. When I bought it, I couldn't get the coupon to work, so I called CS. The lady said to go ahead and buy it and that she would manually take the 20% off when it shipped. I checked and noticed that the 20% had not been taken off even though it had shipped. I called and talked to another rep who (while sounding slightly rude) told me that the 20% off only applied to DrugStore.com's stuff, and not Beauty.com. So I wasn't supposed to get the 20% off since the Mia was through Beauty.com. She said she would refund me the money because the rep told me so incorrectly, but that I couldn't do it again (like I was tricking them in the first place?). Blah. I'm just glad I got my 20% off so I don't have to deny the package.
> 
> Anyway, if you want the 20% off, you can't get it through DrugStore.com, so it would probably be best to get it through SkinStore.com or Sephora.


The drugstore.com coupon will work with "some" of the Clarisonic's because they are on the drugstore.com site. It won't work with the pink one on the front page of beauty.com though. (The white one for $149 is $119 with the coupon.)


----------



## Neo

AddieLove said:


> Philosophy Purity Luxury Size
> Clarisonic Replacement brushes
> Philosophy Bridal Party Set
> Philosophy Bobbing for Apples Set
> Philosophy Beach Girl Set
> Shiseido Eyelash Curler
> Sephora Medium and Small Purple Cosmetic Clutch
> 
> I think I'm done shopping. Probably. Maybe?


Niiice!!!! I'm also done (I think). Or rather I thought, but now I'm not so sure looking at your list


----------



## Addie

Barbiedull said:


> The drugstore.com coupon will work with "some" of the Clarisonic's because they are on the drugstore.com site. It won't work with the pink one on the front page of beauty.com though. (The white one for $149 is $119 with the coupon.)


Ohhhhh, okay. All the second rep told me was that my order didn't qualify because it was a Beauty.com item. I can't remember exactly what she said, but I took it to mean all Clarisonics are unavailable for the discount because they're only on Beauty.com's site. But when I just did a search on DrugStore.com, I came across all Clarisonic's products, including the pink set. I may have heard wrong, or she may have told me incorrectly. Either way, if I could do it over again, I would have just bought it from SkinStore.com. It was far too much of a hassle to just buy a Clarisonic Mia. That said, I'm sure it's amazing and that it will be love at first use.



Neo said:


> Niiice!!!! I'm also done (I think). Or rather I thought, but now I'm not so sure looking at your list


I think the bag you got is so adorable! I love the bath theme. I just realised my list is largely Philosophy.  I bought one of their large body washes, and while I liked it, it was sooo big. I got tired of the smell. I think the little sets will better suit me. Did you get anything else from Sephora? Anything else catching your eye? I mean, I said I was done, but that site is really big; so I'm sure I missed all kinds of amazing finds.

I did want to buy the Bright Crystal lotion they have, but it's out of stock.  But really, like I need more lotion.


----------



## corkyb

what is the Sephora code for friends and family?


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> what is the Sephora code for friends and family?


FF2010


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, you're right, as long as it's charged up and ready I guess it doesn't matter! Like you, I wonder why this little thing takes so long to charge for only 20 mins worth of use. I've been using mine 2x/day and my skin is noticeably softer already. I'm going to get the dual sensitive brush refills during the Sephora F&F sale. Might as well save where I can!

Addielove, wow, that's quite a list! I'm adding a Pacifica roll-on fragrance to get my order over $50 for the free shipping but that's it. I was in a Sephora store a couple of weeks ago and I find it overwhelming!


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> Neo, you're right, as long as it's charged up and ready I guess it doesn't matter! Like you, I wonder why this little thing takes so long to charge for only 20 mins worth of use. I've been using mine 2x/day and my skin is noticeably softer already. I'm going to get the dual sensitive brush refills during the Sephora F&F sale. Might as well save where I can!
> 
> Addielove, wow, that's quite a list! I'm adding a Pacifica roll-on fragrance to get my order over $50 for the free shipping but that's it. I was in a Sephora store a couple of weeks ago and I find it overwhelming!


My thoughts exactly on the brush refills. Plus, it's already 20% off even before the F&F sale because they're $20/brush instead of $25 when you buy two.

 I may have gone a little overboard.  Don't forget to get your three free samples! I agree, it's so overwhelming when you go to the physical store as well. I always have to have the associates there help me out even when I know exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> My thoughts exactly on the brush refills. Plus, it's already 20% off even before the F&F sale because they're $20/brush instead of $25 when you buy two.
> 
> I may have gone a little overboard.  Don't forget to get your three free samples! I agree, it's so overwhelming when you go to the physical store as well. I always have to have the associates there help me out even when I know exactly what I'm looking for.


Smart minds think alike 

I was in one of the smaller stores and had my daughters with me (7 & 9). It was difficult to try and figure
out what I wanted because my girls were looking at all the stuff too!


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> Smart minds think alike
> 
> I was in one of the smaller stores and had my daughters with me (7 & 9). It was difficult to try and figure
> out what I wanted because my girls were looking at all the stuff too!


I'm surprised you didn't buy the whole store! Before I go, I try to research online first and then make up a list of what I want. Usually I have to head into the store to see which colour would be best or if a scent really smells as good as the reviewers say. If I allow myself to browse, I'll end up with things I didn't know I wasn't supposed to live without. So I try to avoid too much of that.


----------



## Seamonkey

My Sonicare is in the E series and yes there is a fantastic compact head that I love. my hygenist saw a difference and I was coming from years of electric toothbrushing. They still give me a new regular toothbrush and I hand that over to a friend on a tight budget so she will also get new toothbrushes every few months.



julip said:


> Ooh, Sonicare has compact brush heads? I loved the Sonicare I had many years ago but wasn't crazy about the rather large brushes. Maybe I'll have to try Sonicare again, though I truly love my Oral B too and get awesome results as well!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> I'm surprised you didn't buy the whole store! Before I go, I try to research online first and then make up a list of what I want. Usually I have to head into the store to see which colour would be best or if a scent really smells as good as the reviewers say. If I allow myself to browse, I'll end up with things I didn't know I wasn't supposed to live without. So I try to avoid too much of that.


Actually the only thing I bought was the Pacifica fragrance roller ball. I have this scent in the solid form, but like the roller ball for it's portability. I also read reviews (makeup alley) & research first when I can. I didn't even know Sephora was in this particular mall until we got there!


----------



## Neo

AddieLove said:


> Did you get anything else from Sephora? Anything else catching your eye?


Well, I didn't get my cosmetic bag through Sephora.com, as they were out of stock, but directly from a physical store. What I did get from Sephora.com with the FF2010 was fairly "tame" in the end :

I couldn't resist the extra 2 Clarisonic sensitive brush heads (I mean they will keep, and I will need them eventually)
I also got some Anastasia eyebrow gel (something I always have and use)
A Sephora daily brush cleanser (also a classic in my cupboard)

So basically I didn't get anything special or fancy, just stuff that I usually get and use anyway 

But somewhere deep inside, I feel I should have been more daring, so who knows, I just may go back, lol


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> Actually the only thing I bought was the Pacifica fragrance roller ball. I have this scent in the solid form, but like the roller ball for it's portability. I also read reviews (makeup alley) & research first when I can. I didn't even know Sephora was in this particular mall until we got there!


I just checked Sephora, and they have the roller ball of Bright Crystal. Hmm ... if I manage to buy another $30, I'll have to add that to my cart.
I had never heard of makeup alley until I Googled some of the stuff a couple days ago for reviews. I'm liking it so far. It helped me take some stuff off my list (yes, there was originally more ).



Neo said:


> Well, I didn't get my cosmetic bag through Sephora.com, as they were out of stock, but directly from a physical store. What I did get from Sephora.com with the FF2010 was fairly "tame" in the end :
> 
> I couldn't resist the extra 2 Clarisonic sensitive brush heads (I mean they will keep, and I will need them eventually)
> I also got some Anastasia eyebrow gel (something I always have and use)
> A Sephora daily brush cleanser (also a classic in my cupboard)
> 
> So basically I didn't get anything special or fancy, just stuff that I usually get and use anyway
> 
> But somewhere deep inside, I feel I should have been more daring, so who knows, I just may go back, lol


I use Anastasia's eye pencil, but I've never tried their gel before ... I occasionally use Urban Decay's wax stuff.
The daily brush cleanser is probably something I should get. I try to wash my brushes once a week, but sometimes I get lazy.
All great buys! And with discount, they're even better.


----------



## Neo

I have to say that I really like the daily brush cleanser from Sephora. I started using it a few months ago, and have fully integrated cleaning my brushes into my daily routine (I even bought the small version of it for when I travel). I still try to "shampoo" my brushes once a month, but if I forget I don't feel so bad about it anymore 

I also realized that I completely forgot to buy my Hourglass Veil primer. This thing is AMAZING, and since I first got it a year or so ago, I actually completely stopped using any sort of foundation: I just use this and a bit of powder, and my skin looks fabulous (to the point where I've actually been asked what foundation I was using, because my skin looked so natural ). The thing is pricey, but one bottle lasts a full 6 months, so I feel it's ok. I don't really need it right now, but figure it won't go bad (will probably store it in my fridge), and with the free shipping and discount, it's just too good an opportunity to pass up (and here I am again, getting ready to order )!

Just in case anyone is interested, the below is a clickable link


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Oh boy, it's a Clarisonic party in here! So while there are Clarisonics flying all over the country this week, here's the next thing you must buy - the Tassi Set of 2 Keep Your Hair Outta There Hair Wraps. Yes, it looks funny; yes, your SO might laugh at you  but it is one of my favorite purchases in the last year from QVC. Hairbands+headbands don't always work for me when washing with wispies falling forward. This keeps _all _your hair back, especially nice when you are trying to preserve your hairstyle for another day! I gave the extra one to my older sister, and although she usually ignores just about every QVC thing I tell her about, she said she doesn't know how she lived without this before.


I'm not sure if I should thank you for that, but I actually have these in my cart right now 

The only reason I haven't checked out yet is that I'm hesitating between the white/lavender, zebra/blue and leopard/red combos  (and NO, I'm NOT getting all three, lol)


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:



> Neo, go ahead....get all three.


LOL, I just knew you would say that  But this is so NOT helping!!! LOL



Cobbie said:


> I just bought this Kimono Red Nick and Nora Beauty Case Set and the Kimono Red On The Go Satchel.




Super cute pouches/cases: love the red pattern!!!! I'm sure you'll be happy with them, and anyway, you NEED the small case for your Mia, so there 

And for what it's worth: I hadn't heard of all these things either!!! But after only 4 days of twice daily use, I am already soooo happy with my Mia and have no regrets whatsoever! Not only is it such a pleasure to use and has it made my skin much smoother already, using it has also noticeably reduced skin redness (to which I am prone as soon as the weather gets cooler) and all of that in 4 days only!!!


----------



## Neo

OK, so I continued shopping for the Tassi, checking out options. And I just noticed that on the original Tassi website, individual Tassis are now $10.04, with free shipping if you buy 2 or more - so cheaper than on QVC and you get to choose exactly the colors you want!

I think I'm "only" getting 3 from there: lipstick red, zebra, and black  

Just thought I'd share, in case any one else had a hard time choosing (like it really matters in the end  ) or hadn't bought theirs yet


----------



## Ruby296

Addielove, I love makeup alley! I always check there first if I'm on the fence about something. Go for it on the rollerball, $30 isn't hard to reach at Sephora!

Neo, never heard of Hourglass-do you know if this primer has any silicones in it? My skin won't tolerate them, dries me out like crazy. And after only a few days of using the Mia I'm a convert. My skin hasn't been this soft in ages


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> I have to say that I really like the daily brush cleanser from Sephora. I started using it a few months ago, and have fully integrated cleaning my brushes into my daily routine (I even bought the small version of it for when I travel). I still try to "shampoo" my brushes once a month, but if I forget I don't feel so bad about it anymore
> 
> I also realized that I completely forgot to buy my Hourglass Veil primer. This thing is AMAZING, and since I first got it a year or so ago, I actually completely stopped using any sort of foundation: I just use this and a bit of powder, and my skin looks fabulous (to the point where I've actually been asked what foundation I was using, because my skin looked so natural ). The thing is pricey, but one bottle lasts a full 6 months, so I feel it's ok. I don't really need it right now, but figure it won't go bad (will probably store it in my fridge), and with the free shipping and discount, it's just too good an opportunity to pass up (and here I am again, getting ready to order )!
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested, the below is a clickable link


What powder do you use?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kindled Spirit said:


> Just found those great Tasi's julip posted at this site for on sale for 10.04 each. Free shipping if you order 2 or more...and you can choose your colors...love the leopard!


I posted this a couple pages back. Just wanted to add that I ordered mine on Wednesday and received them today ( Saturday ) They are really cute! I got the leopard and hot pink. Just click on the leopard one to go to their site. I'm so impressed I just ordered 3 more for Christmas gifts. A purple, zebra and another leopard.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> What powder do you use?


Since last May I've been using this bronzer from Guerlain:



I am now getting to the end of the "pot" (after daily use since I got it) and hesitating whether to re-purchase the same, or go back to my previous powder which I also loved (and which may be more appropriate to winter):



I have to say that after years of powder use, and going through loads of them (including bare minerals), I have become VERY partial to Guerlain powder and don't think I'll try anything else for a long time. I also LOVE the smell of the Meteorites.



Ruby296 said:


> Neo, never heard of Hourglass-do you know if this primer has any silicones in it? My skin won't tolerate them, dries me out like crazy.


The list of ingredients provided on the website says that it contains "Polysilicone-11", not sure if that qualifies?


----------



## Neo

Kindled Spirit said:


> I posted this a couple pages back. Just wanted to add that I ordered mine on Wednesday and received them today ( Saturday ) They are really cute! I got the leopard and hot pink. Just click on the leopard one to go to their site. I'm so impressed I just ordered 3 more for Christmas gifts. A purple, zebra and another leopard.


Ooops, sorry Kindled Spirit, not sure how I missed that


----------



## ellesu

I've really been trying to stop myself from asking this because of what else it might lead me to buy but....here goes:  Do any of you use Ojon hair products?

Now I'm off to check out the Hourglass Veil link....  Sigh!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Neo said:


> Ooops, sorry Kindled Spirit, not sure how I missed that


Ohhh no problem Neo.  This thread is moving so fast stuff gets buried lol. I just wanted everyone to know how fast their shipping was and the tassi's are adorable!


----------



## mlewis78

Is Sephora having an in-store sale (with coupon or not?)?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Just an FYI if anyone is interested in the Clarasonic Plus QVC has it for 225.00 with 5 easy pays and free s&h.


----------



## corkyb

Has anyone used the body brush?  Is it just for spots or all over brushing?  How do you like it? Does it do for your body skin what the Mia does for your face?  Sephora has it for $225 also I think and then 20% with FF2010.


----------



## corkyb

Anyone know how long FF2010 discount is good for? And does it work in the store?  I want to go try Mia's powders.


----------



## Neo

Kindled Spirit said:


> Ohhh no problem Neo.  This thread is moving so fast stuff gets buried lol. I just wanted everyone to know how fast their shipping was and the tassi's are adorable!


Thank you Kindled Spirit, and I really appreciate the info: it's great to know I'll get them soon 

In the end though I only got 2 (a black and a red), because I figured as they are washable I may not need so many


----------



## Kindled Spirit

corkyb said:


> Has anyone used the body brush? Is it just for spots or all over brushing? How do you like it? Does it do for your body skin what the Mia does for your face? Sephora has it for $225 also I think and then 20% with FF2010.


From the description it appears you can use it all over the body.

For the body: Remove the facial brush head and attach the spot therapy brush head. The spot therapy brush head is not for use on the face. Wet the skin and the brush head. Apply Refining Skin Polish to the skin or directly to the brush head. Press the on/off button and gently massage the arms, legs, decollete, etc. in a circular motion. Press the speed button to move between constant and pulse modes.


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks, Neo, I'll probably have to skip it then. I've never used anything by Guerlain, but I hear their products are amazing! I've just recently read reviews of the pressed version of the Meteorites (can't remember exact name) and I wish I could try it but I don't live near a counter. 

BTW, what cleanser is everybody using w/the Clarisonic? I just picked up a bottle of Purpose to try. So far so good.


----------



## Someone Nameless

When I'm not using the Purpose Liquid, I use this Biore face wash. I don't have a problem with blemishes at all. I just love the cool Menthol ingredient in this wash. I used to use a very expensive face wash that felt the same but I find that it is too strong for my my face with the Clarasonic. This Biore is just fine.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009EILHG/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000NKJ3SW&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1EC02XX18EH70W1GWYXM


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> When I'm not using the Purpose Liquid, I use this Biore face wash. I don't have a problem with blemishes at all. I just love the cool Menthol ingredient in this wash. I used to use a very expensive face wash that felt the same but I find that it is too strong for my my face with the Clarasonic. This Biore is just fine.
> 
> ttp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009EILHG/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B000NKJ3SW&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1EC02XX18EH70W1GWYXM


Another Purpose user! I don't think I can use anything with Menthol, I have pretty dry skin that only gets worse during the winter months.


----------



## julip

I'm falling behind on this thread due to a very busy weekend! But I wanted to throw the beautyblender out there while everyone is still shopping at Sephora.  Does anyone else have this? This is one of my favorite and most used accessories. I like having 2 so I have one ready to go while the other one is drying after washing, but they also sell them in singles, plus by themselves without the cleanser. You can wash them with your favorite facewash too, though I like the bottle and cleanser it comes with.

Keep out of reach of curious pets, who will claim it as their own. 


I also forgot to mention - and sorry I did not remember till now! - to sign up for the Beauty Insider! You get special gifts and freebies, including something for your birthday.


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> I'm not sure if I should thank you for that, but I actually have these in my cart right now
> 
> The only reason I haven't checked out yet is that I'm hesitating between the white/lavender, zebra/blue and leopard/red combos  (and NO, I'm NOT getting all three, lol)


YAY!  I love my zebra one and will be putting in my order soon for extras. It is one of those things that you don't think you need one until you have it, and then you wonder how you lived without it!


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> YAY!  I love my zebra one and will be putting in my order soon for extras. It is one of those things that you don't think you need one until you have it, and then you wonder how you lived without it!


hmmm, after MUCH back and forth, I only went for the black and red - should I have regrets ? I figured 2 were enough, no?? Now I'm second guessing myself, aaaargh!!!!!!

But I have no doubt they are going to be well loved and used, as I have a short bob at the moment and the simple act of washing my face without getting my hair soaked is a daily challenge


----------



## Ruby296

julip, I have the same BB set and am very happy with it. I use it mostly with loose mineral powder. I think the cleanser smells great and like the little pedestal for drying!


----------



## swcleveland

Anybody looking for a cave bear skeleton?  On sale for under $15k... 

P.S.--I don't have it, a local curiosity shop does.


----------



## julip

swcleveland said:


> Anybody looking for a cave bear skeleton? On sale for under $15k...
> 
> P.S.--I don't have it, a local curiosity shop does.


Wow - store info or picture please? 

One of my brothers actually is a prehistoric bone collector, but I don't think serious enough to drop that kind of cash for it.


----------



## julip

Ruby296 said:


> julip, I have the same BB set and am very happy with it. I use it mostly with loose mineral powder. I think the cleanser smells great and like the little pedestal for drying!


Isn't it the best? And so cute and PINK!  I like it with mineral powder too but have been using it mostly for my concealer now. It really does a great job! I also love that cute little pedestal. I often find the sponge knocked off, though - I have 2 cats.  The cleanser is wonderful!



Neo said:


> hmmm, after MUCH back and forth, I only went for the black and red - should I have regrets ? I figured 2 were enough, no?? Now I'm second guessing myself, aaaargh!!!!!!
> 
> But I have no doubt they are going to be well loved and used, as I have a short bob at the moment and the simple act of washing my face without getting my hair soaked is a daily challenge


I think you will be perfectly happy with 2! I have only been using one as I gave the other one in my set to my sister. I have been wanting another one, though, so I'm not lost if I don't coordinate my laundry correctly to correspond with wash up time.  I really only need one more, but getting 2 more to get the free shipping. Plus I can't decide between leopard and purple anyway!


----------



## julip

Ruby296 said:


> Addielove, I love makeup alley! I always check there first if I'm on the fence about something. Go for it on the rollerball, $30 isn't hard to reach at Sephora!
> 
> Neo, never heard of Hourglass-do you know if this primer has any silicones in it? My skin won't tolerate them, dries me out like crazy. And after only a few days of using the Mia I'm a convert. My skin hasn't been this soft in ages


I love makeup alley too! They have saved me a lot of $$ but also have cost me that and more probably, reading the posts and whatever is the newest obsession - much like here! 

Neo - I have always been curious about the Meteorites but have never tried them! I am trying to ignore all your great recommendations, but I know I'm fooling myself and will be looking them all up the second I'm back on Sephora working on my order .



ellesu said:


> I've really been trying to stop myself from asking this because of what else it might lead me to buy but....here goes: Do any of you use Ojon hair products?


I used Ojon products a long time ago when QVC started carrying them - I remember liking it a lot and the scent especially was really amazing. I'm notorious for changing my hair care products a lot, though, so I stopped using them after awhile, but I did go through a couple of reorders of the hair restorative treatment (works really well!) and the glossing oil, which I'm not sure if they have anymore.

Which reminds me that if anyone is looking for a nice glossing/finishing oil, this is my favorite. I was first introduced to argan oil by my stylist and once it came time to get more (the bottle lasts forever because you only use a drop) I found it on amazon. Scents in products, especially musky ones, usually repel me and give me a headache, but this oil smells natural with a touch of musk and is very intoxicating! It's a very 'dry' and light oil which doesn't leave you feeling greasy or weighed down at all. I've usually shied away from most oil treatments because of that greasy feeling, but I really love this product.


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> I have to say that I really like the daily brush cleanser from Sephora. I started using it a few months ago, and have fully integrated cleaning my brushes into my daily routine (I even bought the small version of it for when I travel). I still try to "shampoo" my brushes once a month, but if I forget I don't feel so bad about it anymore
> 
> I also realized that I completely forgot to buy my Hourglass Veil primer. This thing is AMAZING, and since I first got it a year or so ago, I actually completely stopped using any sort of foundation: I just use this and a bit of powder, and my skin looks fabulous (to the point where I've actually been asked what foundation I was using, because my skin looked so natural ). The thing is pricey, but one bottle lasts a full 6 months, so I feel it's ok. I don't really need it right now, but figure it won't go bad (will probably store it in my fridge), and with the free shipping and discount, it's just too good an opportunity to pass up (and here I am again, getting ready to order )!
> 
> Just in case anyone is interested, the below is a clickable link


Well, you got me with this - the Hourglass Veil Primer is in my cart*. I've been perfectly happy with Borghese Prima Viso or Mac's prep & prime when I've used primer, but this stuff sounds amazing! Now can y'all stop suggesting things so I can place my order? Thank you. 

*and the Sephora Daily Brush Cleaner, darn it!


----------



## Addie

Ruby296 said:


> Addielove, I love makeup alley! I always check there first if I'm on the fence about something. Go for it on the rollerball, $30 isn't hard to reach at Sephora!


 I think I may be placing another order. You all are terrible.

For the Mia cleanser, even though I haven't received my Mia yet, I bought Philosophy's Purity (the giant bottle). I read somewhere (was it here?) that people who used it really liked it. 




julip said:


> Well, you got me with this - the Hourglass Veil Primer is in my cart. I've been perfectly happy with Borghese Prima Viso or Mac's prep & prime when I've used primer, but this stuff sounds amazing! Now can y'all stop suggesting things so I can place my order? Thank you.


Same here! The Primer sounds great. I don't really need to buy more stuff, though ...
Ugh! And I like the BeautyBlender! I never should have signed up for notifications for this thread. Biggest mistake ever. 

A bronzer I've liked (not that anyone is asking, but I like to enable when possible) is YSL's. I've previously used Origins, and while I liked that it was matte, it was easy to put too much on and look orange. Then I went to Cargo's bronzer. I liked theirs better, but they went out of business or something. Sephora stopped carrying them.
Then I went to find a bronzer from Bobbi Brown (I read somewhere that it was pretty good and matte--I really dislike sparkly skin for me), and the YSL lady poached me.  It does have little sparkles in it, but I cannot see them on my skin at all. I didn't even realise it had sparkles (the department store light didn't show any) until after using it several times and moving the bronzer in the light. Also, it doesn't really have a pink tone to it. I have more of a golden brown skin tone, so pinker bronzers make my face colour too different from the rest of my body.


All that said, I'm still checking out Guerlain's reviews. 

For hair products, I love Kerastase. I bought it when I was working in Oklahoma City at a TV station. It was the best at calming my hair down. It made it manageable and shiny. Of course, my hair isn't ridiculously unmanageable, but it still knows how to throw a tantrum when it feels like it. I recently bought something I thought would be similar to it (and even more expensive), but it's no where near as good. When I finish with the current product I have, I'll go back to this. It's pricy for the size, but a little goes a long way.


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> For hair products, I love Kerastase. I bought it when I was working in Oklahoma City at a TV station. It was the best at calming my hair down. It made it manageable and shiny. Of course, my hair isn't ridiculously unmanageable, but it still knows how to throw a tantrum when it feels like it. I recently bought something I thought would be similar to it (and even more expensive), but it's no where near as good. When I finish with the current product I have, I'll go back to this. It's pricy for the size, but a little goes a long way.


Oh good grief, this looks wonderful.   I have used Kerastase products in the past and really loved them. I like that this is a 'milk' that produces shine. I'm sure I'll have to add this to the hair care buffet as well.

I'm one of the ones who uses purity, and i love it! I get the ginormous bottle each time and have reordered it several times. It lasts forever, so that should tell you how much I love it! It's also terrific for washing your cosmetic brushes as it leaves them so soft. Also for hand washing occasionally so I'm not chapping my hands so much using anti-bacterial all the time.

The YSL looks nice, and nice looking compacts always grab me. I'm staying away from the YSL counter. 

I'm going to sleep before I add anything more to the cart!


----------



## rittsi

Slightly offtopic, but I noticed that there are a few Nespresso addicts that have posted on this thread. For those of you with a Krups machine, do you know how to get air out of the system? 

I've had this problem before and someone from the helpdesk guided me through the process of getting the air out. I can't remember how to do it anymore though!  I just called their helpdesk now but the team that answers technical questions doesn't work on Sundays. 

I need my morning coffee!!!!  

Edit: Right after posting this I tried it again and the water run through like normal. Phew! I'm going to make myself a nice strong Indriya to wake up, lol!


----------



## Ruby296

julip, I bet your cats love the little pink sponges! My 9 yr old was quite intrigued, she loves all things hot pink!  I use that same Agadir Argan Oil, and my hair has never been softer/silkier. I use a flat iron almost daily and I've got zero damage. Did you know they make it in a SPRAY form now too My stylist has it and I went to her beauty supply place and they let me purchase 2 bottles at almost 1/2 off retail (you're supposed to be a licensed cosmetologist to buy there). It also comes in a little purse size spray. Other hair products I like are Aveda Shampure and the newish Smooth Infusion lines.

Addielove, I've heard lots of people like the Philosophy Purity cleanser, I'll have to try that next! Hope you get your Mia soon and stay away from Makeup Alley!


----------



## julip

rittsi said:


> Slightly offtopic, but I noticed that there are a few Nespresso addicts that have posted on this thread. For those of you with a Krups machine, do you know how to get air out of the system?
> 
> I've had this problem before and someone from the helpdesk guided me through the process of getting the air out. I can't remember how to do it anymore though!  I just called their helpdesk now but the team that answers technical questions doesn't work on Sundays.
> 
> I need my morning coffee!!!!
> 
> Edit: Right after posting this I tried it again and the water run through like normal. Phew! I'm going to make myself a nice strong Indriya to wake up, lol!


rittsi - phew! I'm glad you got your machine working again - I don't know what would happen if our Nespresso was sick.  Which machine do you have? I didn't realize Krups was the mfr for the Cube - that was a cool one, as well as the more showy looking essenza! I have to say - knock on wood - that I haven't had any air issues in my machine after about 1.5 years use. If you remember what the process was, can you please share? Thanks! 



Ruby296 said:


> julip, I bet your cats love the little pink sponges! My 9 yr old was quite intrigued, she loves all things hot pink! I use that same Agadir Argan Oil, and my hair has never been softer/silkier. I use a flat iron almost daily and I've got zero damage. Did you know they make it in a SPRAY form now too My stylist has it and I went to her beauty supply place and they let me purchase 2 bottles at almost 1/2 off retail (you're supposed to be a licensed cosmetologist to buy there). It also comes in a little purse size spray. Other hair products I like are Aveda Shampure and the newish Smooth Infusion lines.
> 
> Addielove, I've heard lots of people like the Philosophy Purity cleanser, I'll have to try that next! Hope you get your Mia soon and stay away from Makeup Alley!


Ruby - nooo I did not know the Agadir now comes in a spray! That sounds like a handy way to travel with it. It really is the best oil I've tried after many duds. I flat iron too and it really does wonders to the texture of my thick, wavy coarse hair. That's awesome you were able to get such a great deal on them!


----------



## Ruby296

julip, I've seen it on Amazon too (sorry I don't know how to do links or pics), but maybe ask your stylist too! I love the spray, it's a very fine mist, I use it on my daughters' hair too. The combo of this oil and the flat iron is amazing!


----------



## julip

Here's another staple I use in my hair lineup - I can't be without it. Kiehl's Straightening Cream. A few years ago even Kiehls.com ran out and was on backorder, and I only had a few small squeezes left in my bottle. Luckily I found a local Nordstrom that found 2 tubes in their drawer. I bought them both, even though it lasts forever because you only use a little! It has a nice earthy mild scent. I like to put it in my hair even when I'm simply pulling it back, just because I like the scent. I also like their silk groom creme, and the creme de corps lotion.


----------



## julip

Ruby296 said:


> julip, I've seen it on Amazon too (sorry I don't know how to do links or pics), but maybe ask your stylist too! I love the spray, it's a very fine mist, I use it on my daughters' hair too. The combo of this oil and the flat iron is amazing!


I think I may have seen the mist on amazon not knowing it was the same product when I found the original for my post, so no worries! I'd probably go the amazon route - my stylist has since started selling a different similar product (she started me on the agadir about 2 years ago) that I tried but did not like as much, so I went back to Agadir. Thanks again for letting me know about it!


----------



## julip

This is it, right Ruby? And for anyone thinking about the regular oil, it also comes in a 2 oz bottle currently for $12.29 on Amazon. Though the 4 oz is really an amazing deal!


----------



## Candee15

julip said:


> Here's another staple I use in my hair lineup - I can't be without it. Kiehl's Straightening Cream. A few years ago even Kiehls.com ran out and was on backorder, and I only had a few small squeezes left in my bottle. Luckily I found a local Nordstrom that found 2 tubes in their drawer. I bought them both, even though it lasts forever because you only use a little! It has a nice earthy mild scent. I like to put it in my hair even when I'm simply pulling it back, just because I like the scent. I also like their silk groom creme, and the creme de corps lotion.


Yeah. I finally found something on this board that I don't need and am not interested in (breathing a sigh of relief). I always get a perm because my hair is very straight unless I perm it or set it with hot rollers.


----------



## Ruby296

julip said:


> This is it, right Ruby? And for anyone thinking about the regular oil, it also comes in a 2 oz bottle currently for $12.29 on Amazon. Though the 4 oz is really an amazing deal!


Yes, that's the one! I didn't know it came in the 2 oz size...I'll have to check the beauty supply for that next time. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Neo

Candee15 said:


> Yeah. I finally found something on this board that I don't need and am not interested in (breathing a sigh of relief). I always get a perm because my hair is very straight unless I perm it or set it with hot rollers.


LOL, I was thinking the EXACT same thing !!!!!!!!! Hilarious! My hair is super fine and straight too, so don't really need anything for it either (and while I love the idea, my experience with volumizing stuff is that it just doesn't work ). I do however love Kerastase products, and never found anything quite like those. When my hair is long, I am very partial to this:



Even though I have neither dry, nor rebellious hair, it simply makes it look lush, and gets it amazingly untangled (sadly, soft thin hair means a LOT of knots!).

I finish off with this, which makes it super shiny but not heavy:



Both of these products last FOREVER!!!!

On another level, I wanted to ask what was everybody's experience with blush? Does one need it/not, which one to use? Just ran out of the one I was using (a limited edition from Tarte which they - of course - don't make anymore) and don't know what to go for (I'll have to go in store to try before buying, but would love some pointers ). I also find that I don't see a big difference on my face now that I'm not using any, lol.

I am very tempted by Philosophy's Purity cleanser, but I do have a year's worth of cleanser in my cupboard, and the stuff I have does work very for me (and with my Mia, as I've had time to notice), so I'm resisting!

I'm also very tempted by Philosophy's Amazing Grace Firming Body lotion (and I do need body lotion or will in the next week or so!), but I like the simple fragrance free, non oily, totally natural (and cheap ) Lubriderm for sensitive skin. I discovered this thanks to my tattoo artist (what a joke, right?) who recommended this for use while my tattoo was healing (you need to massively hydrate it for a couple of weeks). I had to buy a whole huge bottle and ended up using it for the whole body. I do like that it's fragrance free, as it doesn't interfere with the smell of my perfume, so I may stick with it. But still, I'm tempted .

I'm also tempted by the BB Julip recommended for use with my concealer - but my finger does the job well for such a small surface too.

So now you all know how my Sunday is going   

I really hope you all get to enjoy the Hourglass Veil primer as much as I do, but for me, this made a huge difference: there really is a before and after the Veil, and while I do go out of the house without make up on sometimes, I wouldn't think of going out without applying the Veil!


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, I don't wear much makeup but I do try and put some kind of blush on daily. I am Asian and am supposed to wear warm tones, but I find cool shades work just as well. I wear mostly MAC. Some of my favorites are Fleur Power-matte and very pigmented, best used w/duo-fiber/skunk brush; Well Dressed, BlushBaby, Hipness; all MAC. These are either sheer or satin, I dont care for sparkle and/or glitter. I just recently discovered another cosmetic brand that I love and it is Rock & Republic. They make clothes too. Counters were pulled from Nordstrom and Neimans a while back but you can order off their website (rockabdrepublic.com). My favorite blushes here are Tease, Spank and Kinky. They're all matte and very pigmented too. If you can overlook their names I highly recommend them! They've gotten great reviews on Makeup Allley as well. They are pricey ($40) at full retail, but often the R&R site runs 50% off w/this code: rockcosmetics. They are also huge in comparison to MAC and Nars, packaging is beautiful and heavy!


----------



## Addie

julip said:


> Oh good grief, this looks wonderful.   I have used Kerastase products in the past and really loved them. I like that this is a 'milk' that produces shine. I'm sure I'll have to add this to the hair care buffet as well.
> 
> I'm one of the ones who uses purity, and i love it! I get the ginormous bottle each time and have reordered it several times. It lasts forever, so that should tell you how much I love it! It's also terrific for washing your cosmetic brushes as it leaves them so soft. Also for hand washing occasionally so I'm not chapping my hands so much using anti-bacterial all the time.
> 
> The YSL looks nice, and nice looking compacts always grab me. I'm staying away from the YSL counter.
> 
> I'm going to sleep before I add anything more to the cart!


 It is! I would use about a dime to nickel size, and I really loved it. It lasted a long time, too. I asked my current hairstylist in San Antonio about it after I ran out, and she recommended Keratin Complex. She said it was "crack for hair." I'm pretty sure she meant my hair would be addicted to it and not aggressively paranoid.  Anyway, I tried it and just didn't care for it. I loved the milky feel of the Kerastase I previously used; the Keratin had a waxy feel. It doesn't make my hair feel waxy, but I think it feels a tad heavier with it. I do think it works, just not as well as my Kerastase. Here's the Keratin on Amazon, or at least as close as I could find. I'm positive it's the same product, but mine has brushed metal for the cap and on a couple other places.

Oh, I guess the Keratin and Kerastase are about the same price? I could have sworn I paid, like, $40 something for the Keratin.

I'm glad you like Philosophy's Purity so much! (especially since I got the giant size. )

Their bronzer is my first and only YSL product. If I know what's good for me, I'll try to be like you and stay away as well. Maybe I'll cover my eyes when I go back in when I run out of bronzer.

Cobbie, I love Chanel, but I've never tried their bronzers. Are they matte or do they sparkle your face up like a vampire?

Julip and Ruby, when do you use your Agadir Argan oil? Dry or wet hair? During a shower or after? How much? I have thin, straight hair. Do you think it would make my hair look thinner?

Oh, and Ruby, I think it's too late. I already registered to MakeupAlley. 

Neo, do you put lotion on first and then the veil?

And you should know how much I love my one Kerastase product! Why would you be so cruel to show me two more to love?  

As for blush, I've tried several different brands; Clinique, NARS, Lancome, Estee Lauder, Tarte and probably a few more.

Out of all of those I can remember, I really didn't like the Tarte cheek stain. Yes, it lasted, but I didn't like the sticky feeling it left on my cheeks. But if you used Tarte's cheek stain and liked it, then you should probably ignore me.

I also didn't care for Estee Lauder's blush. I cannot for the life of me remember why I didn't care for it. I just know I didn't.

Aside from those two, I haven't really found a blush I love so much I can't live without it. I do always wear blush, though. I use bronzer as well, of course. I just think the blush makes my face glow a bit and look healthier. I don't put a lot on. I try to go for a natural look.

Out of all the ones I did try, I probably liked NARS the best? I don't know. I used their


Spoiler



orgasm


 colour. Currently, I'm using a blush sample I got from Clinique. Eh. It works fine.

I recently bought Chanel blush for my mom, and she loves it. The colour is Rose Petale, I believe. It's one of the "Rose" colours. It even smells like roses, which I thought was ... neat but odd.

Now, let's get to mascara! I'll tell you my favourite. I've tried a lot of different brands of mascara. I've used several of the ones you can get at the grocery store (Maybelline, etc.), Clinique, Estee Lauder, Lancome, Chanel, Benefit, Sephora, Dior and probably half a dozen more.

I really loved Benefit's BADgal Lash. You could put several coats on without getting that clumpy look. My least favourite has got to be Estee Lauder's. I couldn't not get this stuff to clump. After putting it on, I looked like I only had, like, five lashes. Just terrible. Or maybe I'm terrible at applying mascara.

The one I use now and love to death is Chanel's Exceptionnel de Chanel in Noir Obscur. It took me a while to get used to the brush, but once I did, it was instant love. I apply several coats, and I love how long and full my lashes look. I don't have a ton of lashes, and all my lashes are short. 
It can clump but not terribly, and I've found it very easy to work through and eliminate them without making it worse (ahem, I'm looking at you, Estee Lauder).


----------



## julip

LOL Candee and Neo! I'm glad I could be of service. 

Addielove - I forgot to mention that I love Cargo, and I was sad to see your post saying Sephora stopped carrying them! I just looked them up on Amazon, and it appears more of their products are available from dermstore via Amazon (I've ordered from dermstore direct before, and was happy with them).

Neo, for some time my favorite go-to blush has been Cargo's Beach Blush. I also like their Big Easy Blush, which is very similar to Nars


Spoiler



Orgasm


. I don't know if they are still made or if these stores are selling off their stock!


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> Julip and Ruby, when do you use your Agadir Argan oil? Dry or wet hair? During a shower or after? How much? I have thin, straight hair. Do you think it would make my hair look thinner?


I usually put a bit of the argan oil smoothed through my hair towel dried and before I apply my Kiehl's straightening creme before blow dry. Then I put a bit more of the argan oil after I straighten as a finishing oil. I will also use it on towel dried or dry hair before pulling it back. It's such a light oil that as long as you use only a tiny pea drop, it does not weigh down like other oils. I have coarse and thick hair, but I believe my stylist had said it worked well on all her clients. The mist might be the way to go, though, for very fine hair!

Yay, Cobbie! I hope you like it as much as I like the regular oil. I'm going to have to pick up the mist as well. And thanks for the Chanel bronzer suggestion!  Why do they have to have such a nice compact and beachy design for it? I used to really like their lip glosses and fear I must stay far away from the Chanel counter as well. 

Neo - true about the your finger being the perfect concealer tool too, but think about how much fun Neo could have with a BB egg.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, I use the Agadir spray on damp hair. I get out of shower and wrap hair in one of those super soaking micro-fiber towels and then after putting in contacts, applying moisturizer to face and body I comb out my hair and spray in a pump on each side and back of my hair. I lift it up so I'm not spraying directly on surface of hair and then just kind of scrunch it before drying. I have very straight, coarse hair. My stylist has very fine, thin hair and hers always looks great after she uses it. I think you'll be fine with it as long as you don't use too much. When I use the liquid I use a pea sized amount and my hair is probably about 3" past my shoulders. As far as blush goes I've read great things about Chanel but never tried it. Not too crazy about Estee Lauder in general, but I did pick up a bronzing blush this summer that I really like. I agree w/you on the Tarte stains, very sticky! And if Neo or anyone else is interested in a good but very in-expensive blush try Jane Blushing line. You can still find it in Rite-Aid if you have that chain. They are only about $4, and Jane was once owned by Estee Lauder, don't know if it still is. 2 nice pink/peach matte shades are Blushing Petal and Blushing Blossom. Good reviews at MU alley too


----------



## julip

My favorite hair towel ever, Aquis Turban Hair Towel: 

Ooh - edited to add I just saw it on amazon too, in addition to pink and celadon.


----------



## Addie

I love how stream-of-consciousness this thread is.

Thanks, Ruby and Julip! I added the Agadir spray to my cart. I wish Sephora sold it so I could just get it all there.


----------



## Ruby296

Julip, I have that towel in white!

AddieLove, you're welcome, hope you like the Agadir as much as julip and I do


----------



## Neo

Thank you guys, now my mind is reeling with all the blush possibilities, lol! Guess there is nothing to it but actually go and try stuff...

I too thought the Tarte was a bit sticky, but I only used VERY little of it and smoothed it out a lot. I did, however, really like that particular color, and was ready to put up with the texture because of it. Now that the color is gone, so am I  !

AddieLove: I first put on my lotion, and then the veil - basically, the veil is the last thing I put on before applying make-up. It's also waterproof, and really helps keeping your make-up in place, even if it rains or is hot and you get sweaty.


----------



## corkyb

Well I have the YSL blusher in my cart at Sephora at 20% off, along with the teint veil and the mia clarisonic.  But now I read in the reviews that it's glittery. I don't like glittery bronzes.  I am banned from the Chanel counter because I go broke every time I let a sales person touch my face.  Nonono, will not go back to Chanel, no, please make it STOPPPPPPP


----------



## corkyb

OK, how do I know which color Chanel bronzer to get without trying it on first? 
I'm sunk.  I want that mascare with the nylon brush. I had it once and it was awesome
Ok I think I need a makeover, all i have been wearing since I put all my weight back on is Bobbi Brown foundation.  I love Bobbi Brown products by the way, but I do not like their bronzer.  It's too dark for me and made my face look dirty. I do have  Laura Mercier bronzer around here somewhere that I liked back when I was using makeup more I also have the two Chanels that are good for foundation or bronzing, especially when mixed together.  They are in the pot and one is white and one is a bronzer.  They show it with their regular bronzer, but I cannot remember the name of it.  I am on my second purchase of those and forgot I had them actually.  Maybe I do not need a bronzer right now.  ANyone who uses the YSL, how old are you and does it glitter?  Do you use it all over?
Paula


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie, is the Tweed Fuchsia blush sparkly at all? It looks gorgeous in the pan!

Corkyb, I don't wear much bronzer in the colder months, but I've heard Benefit Hoola is a really nice, matte bronzer that looks quite natural. I don't like sparkle or glitter either. Some products have little bits of shimmer but you can't really see it once it's applied to your face.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> I don't find it sparkly at all.


 Thanks, Cobbie!


----------



## angelmum3

julip said:


> My favorite hair towel ever, Aquis Turban Hair Towel:
> 
> Ooh - edited to add I just saw it on amazon too, in addition to pink and celadon.


I like the regular microfiber towel - as opposed to this one that molds to your head! (because then I can pack it and use it for a towel - mine is in green and I got it at Linen's and Things)


----------



## julip

angelmum3 said:


> I like the regular microfiber towel - as opposed to this one that molds to your head! (because then I can pack it and use it for a towel - mine is in green and I got it at Linen's and Things)


LOL! I have to have the head-molding one because my hair need to be corralled and falls out of regular towels otherwise - it has a mind of it's own.  I have been wanting to pick up a regular towel too, as I love all things Aquis!


----------



## Neo

OK, Nars blush gets rave reviews, but that Chanel is just too cute in its little case!!!!!! Plus, I really don't know what color to go for, so I'm hitting a Sephora brick and mortar store very soon! By the way, how do you apply the Nars blush: finger tips or brush?

I have a question to ask (and please excuse my ignorance, but I've lived in the tropics most of my life where I didn't need much in terms of bronzer/blush as I was always tanned): what is shinny powder/bronzer? The Guerlain bronzer is definitely matte, but the one I linked also has some little shimmer that catches the light and illuminates the skin, but you wouldn't see it at all when applied, and it's definitely not shiny. The meteorites don't even have that shimmery stuff, but they really do illuminate and mattify the skin in a very natural and discreet way.

In terms of Mascara, I have been using this for the past few months and love it:



Oh and Julip: Oh yes, I can totally see Neo LOVING those BB eggs


----------



## julip

Paula, you gave me such a giggle from this ... thank you. 



corkyb said:


> I am banned from the Chanel counter because I go broke every time I let a sales person touch my face. Nonono, will not go back to Chanel, no, please make it STOPPPPPPP


_*Three minutes and 40 seconds later ...*_



corkyb said:


> OK, how do I know which color Chanel bronzer to get without trying it on first?
> 
> Paula


----------



## julip

I'm so glad I don't use mascara - I'd be spending (more) of a fortune here - Neo, I love that mascara brush!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally something I know about...bronzers. I went for a makeover before my son's recent wedding (took my eyes two days to return to normal with all the liner she put on me ) and one of the things I really liked was Chanel's bronzer. I now use it daily. Quite a testament since I'm _very_ low maintenance when it comes to makeup. Spending more than 5-7 minutes is too long.


I've never used bronzer. Do you use blush if you use bronzer or does this take the place of blush? Can someone that is very fair use a bronzer? How do you use it? Fill me in on bronzers.

Also, would someone please PM me with instructions on how to post clickable links. When I get ready to post, I never can find/remember the instructions.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Wow!  I'm so far behind.  I posted the above post when I got to the post about the bronzer....before reading all the post that followed it.

You girls are very busy!  I love this thread!


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, for powder blushes I highly recommend a blush brush. If you're using any kind of cream or gel blush then I think fingers are an option. BTW, if you haven't tried EcoTools brushes they are wonderful. They're synthetic, very soft and very in-expensive. You can find them at Target, Walgreens, Rite-Aid, Ulta and some grocery stores carry them too. My favorite brush is the bronzing brush-has a huge fluffy head and retails for $10!

Julip, I'm beginning to wonder if we were twins separated at birth...I don't wear mascara either. I've got short stubby lashes that don't even hold a curl. I'm actually glad b/c it frees up $ for other things!


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> ANyone who uses the YSL, how old are you and does it glitter? Do you use it all over?
> Paula


I'm 25, and I use the number 3 Terre Saharienne YSL bronzer. I strongly dislike sparkly bronzer. I don't want to look like a clubbing teen. I'm all about having a natural look.
I tried a new powder-type bronzer from Origins, and I had to return it because it made my whole face sparkle. Just terrible. I've used the YSL bronzer for two months or so. I still haven't reached the bottom, and I put it all over my face. I don't notice any sparkles. What's weird is that if you look at the bronzer itself and move it in the light, you can see the shimmer. But for whatever reason, I never see the glitter stuff on my face. When I first realised the bronzer was shimmery, I dashed to the mirror and looked closely at my face to make sure I wasn't walking around looking like a sparkler. I'm not wearing any makeup right now, but when I use it tomorrow, I'll double check for you just to be sure that there are no sparkles.

Neo, I apply the NARS blush with a brush. I use the same brush for bronzer and blush. I've got a giant, non-retractable Sephora brush. It's not a blush brush ... maybe a bronzer brush? It's the one for the whole face. I couldn't find it on the site, but when I bought it a few years ago, it was the largest one they had. I hesitate to say it is the largest because I don't want you coming away from the store with a brush the size of a melon. 

Kindle Gracie, I don't know if your questions about bronzer are all answered, so I'll tell you why I use it. If I don't use it, my face looks pale and tired. I'm slightly anemic, so instead of looking like a healthy, happy half Asian, I look possibly dead. Okay, it's not that terrible, but it's definitely not good! And it's amazing how much healthier and prettier I look with a bit of bronzer. I know I could tan my face and get the same results, but I don't want wrinkles, so bronzer is a great alternative for me. Since I use bronzer all over my face, the blush helps highlight my cheeks and T-Zone.

One word of advice for bronzers: Make sure it matches your tone. They'll either have a brown tint, a pink tint or an orange tint. My skin is brown toned--no pink. So when I use pink-tinted bronzers, my face looks like it's on someone else's body, and I end up having to bronze my neck as well. The YSL I use now has a brown tint to it, so I only have to use it on my face, which is so much better. I hated having to put makeup on my neck. Collars and white shirts become your bitter enemy.

And for picture linking that isn't on Amazon, first click the "Insert Hyperlink" button above the angry face. Then immediately click on the "Insert Image" button to the right of the "Insert Hyperlink" button. Then go to the picture you want, right click the image and click on Copy Image Address. Then paste the image address between the Image things (you shouldn't even have to move the cursor). Then go back to the page with the picture you want to link to and copy the web address. Then the the [ url ] and add an "=" sign so it looks like this: [ url = ]. Then add the web address after the "=" sign. NOTE: There should be no spaces anywhere. I added the spaces because it wouldn't show up in this post if I didn't. If you're still not getting it, you can always Quote someone's post and see how they did it as well.


----------



## Neo

Thanks Ruby and AddieLove! I can see how I'm going to need a new blush brush, and will definitely check out the EcoTools brushes!

AddieLove, I think I have the exact same huge Sephora brush, also bought it a few years back, and couldn't find it at Sephora anymore!!! LOL!


----------



## Addie

I also wanted to say that I've used Neo's mascara (I think I tried it when it first came out ... 2+ years ago?), and I really liked it. It's probably tied for second place for me with Benefit's mascara, maybe even a bit better than Benefit's since BADgal seems to get old/dry fast for me and then starts flaking. I thought the tiny brush was adorable. In fact, I still have the mascara somewhere. I didn't use it often because it was my first really pricy mascara, and I was afraid to use it all. 

Cobbie, how do you like the Chanel Inimitable Intense in Black? Last time I was at the counter, a lady there recommended it, but my love affair with the Exceptionnel was in full bloom, so I didn't really listen. 
Glad to hear that about the bronzer! Or maybe I shouldn't be since I'm going to have to check it out next time I'm at the Chanel counter.

Neo, is your Sephora brush the one with the silver handle? 

ETA: I also wanted to say this thread is so terrible, I'm now a VIB for Sephora online. I guess that happens when you spend too much money?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, I have a mac with trackpad. I'm doing something wrong!!! and I have no idea what!


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> I'm so glad I don't use mascara - I'd be spending (more) of a fortune here - Neo, I love that mascara brush!


But how does one use it?


----------



## Addie

Cobbie said:


> AddieLove, I just learned something from Pidgeon. To get the two IMGs to show up in instructions do the following: bold symbol - extra right bracket between bolds - move curser to end of both bolds - img symbol - delete bracket before first img and you get *[*img][/img]
> 
> It may not be worth learning bit it saves having to explain about spaces.


Oh! Thanks! That does make it easier.

Okay, so Kindle Gracie, here it is: *[*url=Address at Address bar here]*[*img]Image Address Here[/img][/url]
Just don't bold anything.

When you see an image you want to show up on here, move your cursor over to it, and then tap two fingers on the trackpad. Some options should pop up. Click on the "Copy Image Address" and then paste the address into the "Image Address Here" part. Then go back to the website with the image, and go to the address bar at the top, highlight it, and copy it. Then paste it in the "Address at the Address bar here" part. That help at all?


----------



## Someone Nameless

WHEW!!!  I fixed it.  Maybe I can do it now.  Thank you.  Sorry to clutter up the thread with my instructions.  We can go back and delete those posts now.

Double tapping on my trackpad does nothing for some reason.  I have the bar to click below it.  Maybe mine is older.


----------



## Addie

Kindle Gracie said:


> WHEW!!! I fixed it. Maybe I can do it now. Thank you. Sorry to clutter up the thread with my instructions. We can go back and delete those posts now.
> 
> Double tapping on my trackpad does nothing for some reason. I have the bar to click below it. Maybe mine is older.


Oh! Well, I was totally unhelpful there.
I just checked and you can hit "control" and then click and it will do the same thing so you can copy the image address. Although, since you figured it out, I guess you don't need that bit of advice ...


----------



## Someone Nameless

AddieLove said:


> Oh! Well, I was totally unhelpful there.
> I just checked and you can hit "control" and then click and it will do the same thing so you can copy the image address. Although, since you figured it out, I guess you don't need that bit of advice ...


YOU were VERY helpful. Thank you so much for you persistence!!!


----------



## Addie

Kindle Gracie said:


> YOU were VERY helpful. Thank you so much for you persistence!!!


Of course! I'm glad you got it to work!


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie said:


> WHEW!!! I fixed it. Maybe I can do it now. Thank you. Sorry to clutter up the thread with my instructions. We can go back and delete those posts now.
> 
> Double tapping on my trackpad does nothing for some reason. I have the bar to click below it. Maybe mine is older.


same with mine. tap once and click = right click only i just now figured that out. i was doing control click and it was a pain in the rear.


----------



## Someone Nameless

All that work was worth it because I just now realized that it was in my Trackpad options!  I didn't have it selected!  When I got this macbook I was new to mac from pc, so I never checked it out!  

I'm thrilled that I've learned two new things while trying to figure out one!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Wait.  Now when I tap my trackpad at all it is like a double click.  I don't have the one tap right click.  If someone would look in their settings and please tell me how the options are checked, I promise I won't ask any more questions or hijack the thread any further (for tonight  )

Man, I can tell my life is about to get so much easier!!!


----------



## Addie

Here is what I have checked:
Tap to Click
Dragging
Scroll
Rotate
Pinch Open & Close
Screen Zoom
Secondary Tap
Swipe to Navigate
Swipe Up/Down for Expose
Swipe Left/Right to Switch Applications

Basically, I only have Drag Lock not checked.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Weird.  I don't even have those options.

I have the Tracking Speed and Double Click Speed at the top and below that I have these options
Trackpad Gestures 
Use Two fingers to scroll
Allow horizontal scrolling
Zoom while holding ^Control
Clicking
Dragging
Drag Lock
Tap trackpad using two fingers for secondary click
Trackpad Options:
Ignore accidental trackpad input
Ingore trackpad when mouse is present


----------



## Addie

Hmm. Well, most of the options seem similar. "Use Two fingers to scroll" for you is the same as "Scroll" for me. Maybe try checking everything except for "Drag Lock" as it's the only one I don't have checked?


----------



## julip

Wow - I'm a long time Mac user, and I haven't ever gone in to my trackpad prefs to check them out. Thanks for the info on the tap to click - (trackpad) silence is golden! What a great tip, and a free one at that!   I love to see all the Mac users here. 

Kindle Gracie - what OS are you running - Snow Leopard and updates complete to 10.6.4?


----------



## Addie

julip said:


> Wow - I'm a long time Mac user, and I haven't ever gone in to my trackpad prefs to check them out. Thanks for the info on the tap to click - (trackpad) silence is golden! What a great tip, and a free one at that!  I love to see all the Mac users here.
> 
> Kindle Gracie - what OS are you running - Snow Leopard and updates complete to 10.6.4?


I didn't even think about that! I have Snow Leopard and all the updates, so that might be the difference.
I loooove the trackpad. Whenever I use a PC laptop now, I always try to scroll with it. Since nothing happens, I just end up looking like I'm trying to pet the PC trackpad. 

Well, I know I've said it before, but I'm saying it again: You all are a terrible influence.
I just bought Hourglass Veil, Guerlain Meteorites Perles and the Guerlain Brush. In my defense, the Guerlain stuff is for my mom (I'll, of course, test it out for her, though). She saw someone have it in Korea, but she forgot the name. When _someone_ put a picture link up of it, I knew it was what she had been looking for.
I was going to buy those cute sponges as well, but they were out of stock of the set. *sigh*
And I resisted the perfume rollerball for now. I still have a couple samples of Bright Crystal left, so I'm letting that hold me over. I may ask for it for Christmas, though. Or I might just buy it myself. 

Now, I am going to bed right after I post this, so I don't get enabled anymore!


----------



## julip

Thumper said:


> My newest want:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Strider Fusion.
> I should pester Santa for it, but I'm just immature enough to not want to wait...


Thumper, when you first posted this, I was actually mixing it up in my mind with a different company which is local to me in the San Diego area, Elliptigo. I had no idea there was more than one company with these fun bikes! Here's the one I've been wanting. They do local demos often, but I just haven't caught them yet in person. I still love the look of the one you want, as well as the ski one!


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> I didn't even think about that! I have Snow Leopard and all the updates, so that might be the difference.
> I loooove the trackpad. Whenever I use a PC laptop now, I always try to scroll with it. Since nothing happens, I just end up looking like I'm trying to pet the PC trackpad.
> 
> Well, I know I've said it before, but I'm saying it again: You all are a terrible influence.
> I just bought Hourglass Veil, Guerlain Meteorites Perles and the Guerlain Brush. In my defense, the Guerlain stuff is for my mom (I'll, of course, test it out for her, though). She saw someone have it in Korea, but she forgot the name. When _someone_ put a picture link up of it, I knew it was what she had been looking for.
> I was going to buy those cute sponges as well, but they were out of stock of the set. *sigh*
> And I resisted the perfume rollerball for now. I still have a couple samples of Bright Crystal left, so I'm letting that hold me over. I may ask for it for Christmas, though. Or I might just buy it myself.
> 
> Now, I am going to bed right after I post this, so I don't get enabled anymore!


Hahaha - tomorrow is another day! 

You _had _to go mention the meteorites again, didn't you!! 

Ever since I've had my iPad, I'm always trying to touchscreen my desktop and laptop screens.


----------



## Thumper

julip said:


> Thumper, when you first posted this, I was actually mixing it up in my mind with a different company which is local to me in the San Diego area, Elliptigo. I had no idea there was more than one company with these fun bikes! Here's the one I've been wanting. They do local demos often, but I just haven't caught them yet in person. I still love the look of the one you want, as well as the ski one!


I looked at the Elliptigo, but wanted that third wheel and the slightly lower price tag of the StreetStrider.

The StreetStrider is now in a box in my living room, awaiting assembly 
(I did not tell the spouse Thingy until after I ordered it that it was coming...)

And we're still going to get the Skki Trikkes for this winter, we just need to double check that Sierra at Tahoe really does allow them there...

I am so immature...


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie said:


> Weird. I don't even have those options.
> 
> I have the Tracking Speed and Double Click Speed at the top and below that I have these options
> Trackpad Gestures
> Use Two fingers to scroll
> Allow horizontal scrolling
> Zoom while holding ^Control
> Clicking
> Dragging
> Drag Lock
> Tap trackpad using two fingers for secondary click
> Trackpad Options:
> Ignore accidental trackpad input
> Ingore trackpad when mouse is present


I think you have what I have. And it is a three year old mac book pro. I have just discoverd that if I tap once and click, it is a right click. Try that and see what happens. It's weird, because I would think with the same operating system, we would have the same option. Does everyone have snow leopard?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have Leopard on my Macbook and Snow Leopard on my iMac.  I haven't needed to upgrade the Macbook because I just use it mostly for surfing and shopping.  ha!  I may upgrade it to OS Lion which will be coming out in the near future but I'll wait until all the bugs are worked out.  I'm fairly new to Mac so does anyone know what all it involves to upgrade? Does it wipe your computer clean and you have to reinstall everything?

On another note, it is going to be so much easier for us to shop now that we have tap and click!


----------



## Addie

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm fairly new to Mac so does anyone know what all it involves to upgrade? Does it wipe your computer clean and you have to reinstall everything?


I think you just pop the CD in and install it. I don't think it wipes your computer clean. I can't remember having to worry about that. Hopefully someone else can be a little more sure for you!


----------



## Addie

Okay, so I just put my makeup on (YSL bronzer) and looked super close at my face and moved it around. I could see the faintest shimmer. Looking at the mirror normally, I can't see a thing. Up close, it makes your face look like it's glowing a bit. It's not excessive shimmer by any means; I'm fine with it, and I can't stand sparkles all over my face. Still, I hesitate to recommend it to people who dislike shimmer. I'd suggest seeing it in person first before buying just to be safe.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Those of you that use mineral makeup, did you ever use any of the products from Valerie's Beauty?  Those products were the Holy Grail but sadly she was in an auto accident and had to stop doing the business.


----------



## angelmum3

LOVE you guys!!

I'm another macBook Pro user - but I only have Safari - 2006, dh saw it lagging, and it has had some problems - he upgraded, and viola - I have a macbook - and I have no idea how to do some things - and I forget how to do others!!  (screen caps - I recently learned how to do that, thanks to Big Brother and helpful people!! )

I appreciate the info y'all are posting!!

Another - no mascara (mainly because its messy!)

Another Minerals girl - Bare Minerals and I use the "warmth" for a 'bronzer' - I'm "old" and have some 'age spots' that I find blend in better when I use the warmth  - not too much, just rub it in with the kabuki brush - a little bit goes a long way!!


----------



## julip

I upgraded my iMac to snow leopard, and I got my last MB right after snow leopard came out, so it came with it. I usually only upgrade my most used mac to the newest OS unless it's something really really cool.  It should not wipe your info clean, as AddieLove says, but you should do a full back up on an external drive beforehand (if you aren't already, which is always a good idea anyway! ) just in case something happens.

Here's all the info on what's to come in Lion.

Kindle Gracie - I'm sorry to hear about Valerie's Beauty! I've never tried that line, but I remember seeing it mentioned on the mineral forums. I used to always use BE for my foundation, but I've been using Alima Cosmetics for quite a few years now and have been really happy with it. It's more satiny matte and they pack a lot in one container for less. They also have the foundation discounted at least twice a year, as well as limited edition and color, and accessories sales throughout the year. Almost all my brushes are from them now too - they are so soft! I use #21 for the foundation even though most like brush #25 for that.



Ruby296 said:


> Neo, for powder blushes I highly recommend a blush brush. If you're using any kind of cream or gel blush then I think fingers are an option. BTW, if you haven't tried EcoTools brushes they are wonderful. They're synthetic, very soft and very in-expensive. You can find them at Target, Walgreens, Rite-Aid, Ulta and some grocery stores carry them too. My favorite brush is the bronzing brush-has a huge fluffy head and retails for $10!
> 
> Julip, I'm beginning to wonder if we were twins separated at birth...I don't wear mascara either. I've got short stubby lashes that don't even hold a curl. I'm actually glad b/c it frees up $ for other things!


Ruby - so funny!  I have stick straight and long lashes which resist curl. Now that I wear my glasses full time instead of contacts, if my eyes water just a little, it eventually ends up on my lenses so I have to clean them off constantly throughout the day. Even when I wore contacts all the time, though, I didn't like the feeling of mascara the couple of times I tried it since I wasn't used to it. When I was little, one of my older cousins peered at me from across the table when he was visiting and asked if I was wearing mascara! I was around 5 at the time, so, no.


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> I was going to buy those cute sponges as well, but they were out of stock of the set. *sigh*


The BB twin set is back in stock. 



You may all want to check anything that was previously out of stock as it looks like some things are back. This Clarins cleanser I've been wanting to try also showed up again after going out of stock yesterday or the day before. Sadly, Neo's cute little Harajuku Lovers bag is still OOS.


----------



## angelmum3

aw back up - that's right, that's why dh had to pass on this macbook - the "time  machine" doesnt work at all - (there are problems, dh knows, I just use it to keep in touch with reality!!)  

We do burn the itune library for back up!! and any real important stuff goes on dh's new macbook!! (he's a computer software engineer, so I defer computer knowledge to him!  Its nice having a computer consultant on call 24/7!!)


----------



## Candee15

angelmum3 said:


> aw back up - that's right, that's why dh had to pass on this macbook - the "time machine" doesnt work at all - (there are problems, dh knows, I just use it to keep in touch with reality!!)
> 
> We do burn the itune library for back up!! and any real important stuff goes on dh's new macbook!! (he's a computer software engineer, so I defer computer knowledge to him! Its nice having a computer consultant on call 24/7!!)


Oh, I'm sure he's just THRILLED with the 24/7 part <lol>.


----------



## julip

That's a huge plus for you, angelmum!  I have some tech knowledge, but the real hard stuff I am lucky to be able to ask our mutual friend "Bonza".   I'm not always good about keeping my backup up to date, but after my HD crashed and burned last year and I had to lug my 24" screen to the Genius Bar , I am better with it. I was having great luck with TM for awhile, but then I started using an external with a 3rd party program.


----------



## angelmum3

julip said:


> That's a huge plus for you, angelmum!  I have some tech knowledge, but the real hard stuff I am lucky to be able to ask our mutual friend "Bonza".  I'm not always good about keeping my backup up to date, but after my HD crashed and burned last year and I had to lug my 24" screen to the Genius Bar , I am better with it. I was having great luck with TM for awhile, but then I started using an external with a 3rd party program.


oh that's right we do have that external hard drive!! lol the things I dont have to know!!

Its fun to call dh when I'm subbing and have to ask a great tech question - one time when I was in the computer lab a nice jr hi boy found a way to press 3 buttons then when anyone typed it wasnt readable - I kept that hint sheet for a year, I've now forgotten it!! All I do is call dh with my problems - 30 years and he's still there for me!! 

One thing I just learned when typing, you know you mis spell a word - all you have to do is click on the ctrl button - and there is the list usually with the correct word at top (your cursor has to be on the word you want to correct) ctrl + space bar = spelling hints!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, love all the stuff you're getting at Sephora, I'll live vicariously through you!
Thanks for the review on the YSL bronzer, I'll check it out next for next summer, I get pretty pale in the winter and I don't think it would look right now.

Kindle Gracie, yes I have used some Valerie Beauty minerals! Got a couple blush and glows from her but never found a good foundation match. It was so sad to hear about her accident and subsequent loss of business. I have found another GREAT Indie MMU company, Silk Naturals near Ithaca, NY. Products are wonderful, prices and shipping are as low as they can be. Karen the owner makes her products w/as few ingredients as she can and she uses as many organic ingredients as possible. 

Julip, mascara at 5??!!  Too funny!!


----------



## rittsi

julip said:


> rittsi - phew! I'm glad you got your machine working again - I don't know what would happen if our Nespresso was sick.  Which machine do you have? I didn't realize Krups was the mfr for the Cube - that was a cool one, as well as the more showy looking essenza! I have to say - knock on wood - that I haven't had any air issues in my machine after about 1.5 years use. If you remember what the process was, can you please share? Thanks!


I actually have no idea which model it is. I just know it's from Krups and cone-shaped.  I had a problem with air getting into it, which prevents water from passing through. I think it happened because I didn't close the handle properly when inserting a capsule. The advice was to heat up water like normal & open up the handle but not insert a capsule. I then had to push for a lungo with the handle up. Once I saw water pass through the opening where the capsule usually goes I had to then close the handle. This supposedly solved the problem, but in my case it didn't.

The second time I called they told me to switch back to factory settings. This is done by unplugging the Nespresso and waiting 15 minutes. After 15 minutes (ok, I did it after 5, I really wanted coffee) plug the Nespresso back in, push & hold a lungo or espresso button in & then switch the machine on. After that the problem seems to be fixed. *fingers crossed*

Also - Thanks to this thread my husband and I have decided to ask for a Philips Sonicare for Christmas.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ruby, thanks for the tip about Silk Naturals.  I found the site and her products look great.  I loved Valerie's finishing powders and these look very similar.  I never was crazy about the BE Mineral Veil.  It's too much like plain cornstarch.


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> Ruby, thanks for the tip about Silk Naturals. I found the site and her products look great. I loved Valerie's finishing powders and these look very similar. I never was crazy about the BE Mineral Veil. It's too much like plain cornstarch.


You're welcome! Silk Naturals is the only MMU I buy from now. I tried BE several yrs ago in Sephora and started reacting to it almost immediately. I'm pretty sure it was the Bismuth Oxychloride that did it. I also found the foundation shades were too pink for me, and the prices were a bit high. I honestly haven't gotten anything from SN that I would consider a "dud". Love her lippies and she's got a nice group of MAC dupes. I hope you find some things you like too!


----------



## corkyb

Does anyone have a copy of the FF2010 coupon or email telling about it? I called the store and if I have one or theother they will honor it.      But I have to have something in my hand. Would rather make a trip to the store if possible.
Thanks
Paula


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the FF2010 coupon or email telling about it? I called the store and if I have one or theother they will honor it. But I have to have something in my hand. Would rather make a trip to the store if possible.
> Thanks
> Paula


Here you go:

FF2010 coupon Borders Rewards Perks

Here's a copy of the email webpage, just in case they actually need an email:
Borders Rewards Perks Email

I normally just get the coupon by word of mouth on the beauty forums for the dates each year, and the coupon code is always the same - FF+ the year. This is the very first year (that I've noticed anyway) that it was in a mass email, as I always thought the coupon was really officially just for friends and family of Sephora employees, even though Sephora benefited very well from the coupon being passed around! Are you a member of Borders Perks? It's just a free sign up at the store. I have never used a perk offer through these emails, so I don't know if you actually have to show a membership card for it or not.

Anyway, I just received this email 2 days ago, and it says it expires 10/30. The sale is supposed to go on till 11/3, though.


----------



## julip

rittsi said:


> I actually have no idea which model it is. I just know it's from Krups and cone-shaped.  I had a problem with air getting into it, which prevents water from passing through. I think it happened because I didn't close the handle properly when inserting a capsule. The advice was to heat up water like normal & open up the handle but not insert a capsule. I then had to push for a lungo with the handle up. Once I saw water pass through the opening where the capsule usually goes I had to then close the handle. This supposedly solved the problem, but in my case it didn't.
> 
> The second time I called they told me to switch back to factory settings. This is done by unplugging the Nespresso and waiting 15 minutes. After 15 minutes (ok, I did it after 5, I really wanted coffee) plug the Nespresso back in, push & hold a lungo or espresso button in & then switch the machine on. After that the problem seems to be fixed. *fingers crossed*
> 
> Also - Thanks to this thread my husband and I have decided to ask for a Philips Sonicare for Christmas.


Thank you, rittsi! It sounds like a big voodoo ritual with all those steps to fix it!  I'm glad to know this and will keep the steps on hand should I ever have a problem with mine. Hope I don't, though. Glad yours is all fixed, and I hope it stays that way!!

Your Nespresso sounds cute  - post a pic if you have one! I love all their designs!

Also, hope Santa brings you and your husband your Sonicare for Christmas!


----------



## julip

Thumper said:


> I looked at the Elliptigo, but wanted that third wheel and the slightly lower price tag of the StreetStrider.
> 
> The StreetStrider is now in a box in my living room, awaiting assembly
> (I did not tell the spouse Thingy until after I ordered it that it was coming...)
> 
> And we're still going to get the Skki Trikkes for this winter, we just need to double check that Sierra at Tahoe really does allow them there...
> 
> I am so immature...


Whee! Please take pictures and post when your StreetStrider is all ready to go! What color did you get? It looks like so much fun, and I hope it's all a go for the Skki Trikkes in Tahoe.


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> Here you go:
> 
> FF2010 coupon Borders Rewards Perks
> 
> Here's a copy of the email webpage, just in case they actually need an email:
> Borders Rewards Perks Email
> 
> I normally just get the coupon by word of mouth on the beauty forums for the dates each year, and the coupon code is always the same - FF+ the year. This is the very first year (that I've noticed anyway) that it was in a mass email, as I always thought the coupon was really officially just for friends and family of Sephora employees, even though Sephora benefited very well from the coupon being passed around! Are you a member of Borders Perks? It's just a free sign up at the store. I have never used a perk offer through these emails, so I don't know if you actually have to show a membership card for it or not.
> 
> Anyway, I just received this email 2 days ago, and it says it expires 10/30. The sale is supposed to go on till 11/3, though.


Thanks Julip! That should do the trick.
Paula


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> Does anyone have a copy of the FF2010 coupon or email telling about it? I called the store and if I have one or theother they will honor it. But I have to have something in my hand. Would rather make a trip to the store if possible.
> Thanks
> Paula


Are you a Sephora VIB? If you are, they will automatically give you the discount if you show them your card. I got it yesterday at the store.


----------



## julip

skyblue said:


> Are you a Sephora VIB? If you are, they will automatically give you the discount if you show them your card. I got it yesterday at the store.


skyblue - this is good to know! I have been a VIB for a few years but I only shop online and have never gotten a card since I signed up via phone. I didn't realize that being one automatically gave the F&F discount, though! I'll have to figure out how to get my card the next time I shop at a B&M Sephora.


----------



## corkyb

skyblue said:


> Are you a Sephora VIB? If you are, they will automatically give you the discount if you show them your card. I got it yesterday at the store.


That's interesting, because when they said they wouldn't unless I had a coupon or email, I told them I was a beauty insider and asked why I didn't get one. The guy had no answer of course. He wasn't very helpful.


----------



## skyblue

julip said:


> skyblue - this is good to know! I have been a VIB for a few years but I only shop online and have never gotten a card since I signed up via phone. I didn't realize that being one automatically gave the F&F discount, though! I'll have to figure out how to get my card the next time I shop at a B&M Sephora.


*julip,*
That's not a problem, either! Just tell the associate the e-mail address tied to your account and she can look you up! No worries! 

How's that for enabling??


----------



## julip

skyblue said:


> *julip,*
> That's not a problem, either! Just tell the associate the e-mail address tied to your account and she can look you up! No worries!
> 
> How's that for enabling??


Well, that just makes it way too easy, doesn't it?  Thanks! I try to avoid the store just because I get woozy and confused in there and may come out with lots more than I intended.


----------



## Neo

OK Gang!!!!! 

So, I just got back from Sephora B&M, and now I AM DONE!!!! Seriously, DONE DONE DONE!!!! 

After all the stuff I ordered (including the Hourglass Veil of which I still have half a bottle, but oh well, can't live without the stuff anymore, so might as well get it with the discount!), I just bought a NARS blush (Lovejoy is the one that works for me  ), a blush brush, and... the HUGE dispenser bottle of Philosophy Purity (which I said I didn't need, let's remember that)  . I just couldn't resist the price (especially with 20% off), the smell, and consistence of the stuff... AND the girls who sold it to me where just too funny and kept saying how amazing it worked with the Clarisonic, so I just HAD to get it... So now of course I can't wait to get under the shower and try it with my Mia  . I did however resist the Amazing Grace firming lotion - I think I really prefer the cheap Lubriderm on that one, phew!!!!! 

The guy was obnoxious about the coupon though, almost yelling at me that it was only valid online - and yes I had printed out the mail posted by Julip, and I am a VIB too and had my card with me. He even ripped my printout to shreds (a bit over dramatic I found, like I can't print out another one??). Anyway,  I just calmly told him that it was fine, and that I would get it all on-line, then, as I'm not in a hurry and all this stuff qualifies for free shipping. In the end he did give me the discount, but so ungraciously, even the cashier was embarrassed and tried to say that he could be intimidating. I answered that I didn't find him intimidating, just plain rude... Oh well, at least I got my stuff, and the discount, and now I'm DONE, so all is well


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Neo said:


> OK Gang!!!!!
> 
> So, I just got back from Sephora B&M, and now I AM DONE!!!! Seriously, DONE DONE DONE!!!!
> 
> After all the stuff I ordered (including the Hourglass Veil of which I still have half a bottle, but oh well, can't live without the stuff anymore, so might as well get it with the discount!), I just bought a NARS blush (Lovejoy is the one that works for me ), a blush brush, and... the HUGE dispenser bottle of Philosophy Purity (which I said I didn't need, let's remember that) . I just couldn't resist the price (especially with 20% off), the smell, and consistence of the stuff... AND the girls who sold it to me where just too funny and kept saying how amazing it worked with the Clarisonic, so I just HAD to get it... So now of course I can't wait to get under the shower and try it with my Mia . I did however resist the Amazing Grace firming lotion - I think I really prefer the cheap Lubriderm on that one, phew!!!!!
> 
> The guy was obnoxious about the coupon though, almost yelling at me that it was only valid online - and yes I had printed out the mail posted by Julip, and I am a VIB too and had my card with me. He even ripped my printout to shreds (a bit over dramatic I found, like I can't print out another one??). Anyway, I just calmly told him that it was fine, and that I would get it all on-line, then, as I'm not in a hurry and all this stuff qualifies for free shipping. In the end he did give me the discount, but so ungraciously, even the cashier was embarrassed and tried to say that he could be intimidating. I answered that I didn't find him intimidating, just plain rude... Oh well, at least I got my stuff, and the discount, and now I'm DONE, so all is well


I'm glad that you got all of the things that you wanted to buy, but it sounds like a letter to the manager or even higher in management would be appropriate.


----------



## julip

Neo, I can't believe the guy ripped up your coupon like that - wow! How embarrassing for him, really. I hope a manager saw all that. I can't believe how everyone is getting a different story on the coupon use. They should know better that this is a huge event for the cosmetic addicts every year spending lots of $$ at their stores! Well, it sounds like it all worked out in the end for you and you have lots of fun things to play with.    Now despite my resistance, I'm off to look up NARS Lovejoy.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, are you sure you are DONE  Done as in 'stick a fork in you' DONE?    What a jerk the guy was.  Good haul!


----------



## Neo

LOL Kindle Gracie, absolutely, positively DONE  !!!!! Until the next must have purchase, that is  

Thank you ladies, really appreciate the support, and the guy really was a jerk, but in a way it was also almost laughable, just so ridiculous!!!!

Now, all I have to do is sit back and wait for my 2 Sephora orders (but nothing for immediate use in those) and my 2 Tassis, and the shower cap I ordered 2 days before discovering the Tassis  ...


----------



## angelmum3

Neo that 's the kind of rant I wish you would've caught on your phone video posted it on youtube so it could go viral!!

I know, I'm bad!

Good shopping in the end...


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> I'll bet showing the jerk your tat would have cooled his jets.


  I thought the same thing!



Kindle Gracie said:


> Neo, are you sure you are DONE Done as in 'stick a fork in you' DONE?


I don't think she's done ...


----------



## Ruby296

Good job, Neo! You stood your ground and didn't let that sophmoric jerk ruffle your feathers . Nice haul by the way, hope you had a nice relaxing shower....


----------



## lonestar

Tat?  What tat?  I haven't seen any tat?  Rats, I always miss the good stuff.


----------



## corkyb

lonestar said:


> Tat? What tat? I haven't seen any tat? Rats, I always miss the good stuff.


Yeah, me either. Inquiring minds want to see!


----------



## corkyb

Ok who makes that Veil again?  I am going to try and go tomorrow on my lunch hour, but not sure a lunch hour is enough.. This sale ends 10/30 by the way.


----------



## corkyb

Ok, new question, what is your favorite perfume fragrance?  Or did we alreaady do that?  Who has a signature fragrance?  
Mine has been Givenchy Very Irresistible Sensual for several years and I still get a lot of compliments when I wear it, but I am sick of it and I go through it way too fast.
Paula


----------



## Neo

OMG, you guys are soooooooooo bad, ROFL, ALL of you  - and I do try not to flash my tat at everyone (but I did post pics of it on the quitting smoking thread at the time) 

After the first test, I have the pleasure to say that I think I'm going to love Purity a lot 

This is the shower cap I ordered (hope it does the job well!):



I know, it's totally kitsch, but I figured I may as well go the whole way, these things are ugly as hell anyway 

Paula: the veil is by Hourglass, and my perfume is Angel, by Thierry Mugler. I also wore Mitsouko from Guerlain for years.


----------



## julip

That cap is adorable!  I agree, may as well get something funky and silly. Mine is a big pink pouf that I got from Sephora a few years back with a bunch of bathing cartoon figures all over it.  I looked on Sephora and it's no longer available. It has some double layered elastic that actually keeps my heavy hair up!

FYI for the Tassi girls, though - try putting your hair in a Tassi before putting on your shower cap if you want your hair totally dry after the shower!

I have allergies to most floral scents, but I do wear the Pure Grace body mist or roll-on perfume most of the time. Occasionally I like to wear Hollister So Cal and Hollister California. Oh, and for Autumn/Winter, Origins Ginger Essence.

Back in the '80's, my signature fragrance was Opium, but I don't think I could wear it today - a little too strong for me now! 



corkyb said:


> Who has a signature fragrance?
> Mine has been Givenchy Very Irresistible Sensual for several years and I still get a lot of compliments when I wear it, but I am sick of it and I go through it way too fast.
> Paula


Paula, this fragrance sounds really wonderful and I love the bottle! I'm going to have to take a sniff the next time I am near a perfume counter ...


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> That cap is adorable!  I agree, may as well get something funky and silly. Mine is a big pink pouf that I got from Sephora a few years back with a bunch of bathing cartoon figures all over it.  I looked on Sephora and it's no longer available. It has some double layered elastic that actually keeps my heavy hair up!
> 
> FYI for the Tassi girls, though - try putting your hair in a Tassi before putting on your shower cap if you want your hair totally dry after the shower!
> 
> I have allergies to most floral scents, but I do wear the Pure Grace body mist or roll-on perfume most of the time. Occasionally I like to wear Hollister So Cal and Hollister California. Oh, and for Autumn/Winter, Origins Ginger Essence.
> 
> Back in the '80's, my signature fragrance was Opium, but I don't think I could wear it today - a little too strong for me now!
> 
> Paula, this fragrance sounds really wonderful and I love the bottle! I'm going to have to take a sniff the next time I am near a perfume counter ...


Julip,
There are a couple of different Very Irrisistible. I really really love the Sensual. Some like the original better and they have come out with a summer one also. Very different scent. I was an opium girl back when it first came out also. But wayyyy to strong for me today. It was my first realy signature scent though. Then I wore Fendi for a while. Still love that scent, but you could smell it a city block away. We really wore some strong scents in the 80s, didn't we?
Paula


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> OK Gang!!!!!
> 
> So, I just got back from Sephora B&M, and now I AM DONE!!!! Seriously, DONE DONE DONE!!!!
> 
> After all the stuff I ordered (including the Hourglass Veil of which I still have half a bottle, but oh well, can't live without the stuff anymore, so might as well get it with the discount!), I just bought a NARS blush (Lovejoy is the one that works for me ), a blush brush, and... the HUGE dispenser bottle of Philosophy Purity (which I said I didn't need, let's remember that) . I just couldn't resist the price (especially with 20% off), the smell, and consistence of the stuff... AND the girls who sold it to me where just too funny and kept saying how amazing it worked with the Clarisonic, so I just HAD to get it... So now of course I can't wait to get under the shower and try it with my Mia . I did however resist the Amazing Grace firming lotion - I think I really prefer the cheap Lubriderm on that one, phew!!!!!
> 
> The guy was obnoxious about the coupon though, almost yelling at me that it was only valid online - and yes I had printed out the mail posted by Julip, and I am a VIB too and had my card with me. He even ripped my printout to shreds (a bit over dramatic I found, like I can't print out another one??). Anyway, I just calmly told him that it was fine, and that I would get it all on-line, then, as I'm not in a hurry and all this stuff qualifies for free shipping. In the end he did give me the discount, but so ungraciously, even the cashier was embarrassed and tried to say that he could be intimidating. I answered that I didn't find him intimidating, just plain rude... Oh well, at least I got my stuff, and the discount, and now I'm DONE, so all is well


*Neo*,

I had a bad experiences at Sephora. My sister sent me a gift certificate via e-mail. I printed it off and took it with me to the store. After I made my selections, I handed my gift certificate to the sales associate. She rang up the sale and threw the gift certificate in the waste paper basket. One the way out the door, I realized she hadn't applied the discount. She had disappeared, so I questioned another associate about it. She informed me that the discount was only applicable to online purchases. We had to search for the certificate and the missing associate. She thought I wouldn't realize the discount wasn't applied and would use it herself. Luckily I caught it right away! Shame on her!

Your experience with that nasty associate should be reported to management. That is inexcusable behavior!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I used to buy a product from Valerie's Beauty called Satin Sun. It was a finishing powder that gave you a flesh colored glow. It's not sparkly at all. I love it and I've never seen anything else like it since. I have just a tiny bit left and I ration it and only wear it occasionally. I was getting my teeth cleaned today and the dental hygienist asked me what kind of makeup I wore, that it was so pretty. I'm sure that it is my Satin Sun.

I would give my left arm to find a product like this. It gives me a healthy glow where I'm otherwise pale and pasty. Here's a review about it.

http://www.themineralmakeup.com/mineral-makeup-review-valerie-beauty-satin-sun/08/24/2007/


----------



## Neo

So it does seem that Sephora B&M stores have a habit of bad CS - very disappointing! I can't believe they went so far as to not apply your GC Skyblue, simply UNBELIEVABLE!!!!! That's so much worse than what happened to me: in my case the guy was simply plain rude, but he did give me the discount when I simply said that it was fine and I'd get it all on-line  . He just had to yell at me to start with and talk to me like I was some dummy and saying that the code was just applicable on-line  ... Whatever: I will not go back to that particular Sephora, although it is convenient: but I'm in NYC, there are Sephoras aplenty here  

Cobbie, will definitely know how I like my shower cap when I finally get it (ordered it last week, but it only shipped yesterday, and of course I went with the cheapest shipping option and have no clue where it's shipping from)  . And thank you Julip for the tip on using it with the Tassi (which I also hope to get really soon now, though realistically, I only ordered those over the week-end, so I ought to be a bit more patient... I wonder if they send out a shipping notice?


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Favorite perfume: Coco Mademoiselle by Chanel  the eau de toilette spray.
> 
> Funny story. About 12 years ago I was in France with three other women and we were touring some perfumeries. One of my friends bought a scent that the salesperson said had not come out yet and was going to be really big. We kept smelling each others arms while driving around that day and when we came home I ordered the same perfume she had bought. Fast forward a couple of years and while walking through a department store I smelled what I thought was the same scent. Didnt stop to check but my cousin in LA (who had been in our group) had the same experience. We later found out it was Coco Mademoiselle. What a hoot! We had it before it went on the market.


I love Coco de Madamosielle
Paula


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> I used to buy a product from Valerie's Beauty called Satin Sun. It was a finishing powder that gave you a flesh colored glow. It's not sparkly at all. I love it and I've never seen anything else like it since. I have just a tiny bit left and I ration it and only wear it occasionally. I was getting my teeth cleaned today and the dental hygienist asked me what kind of makeup I wore, that it was so pretty. I'm sure that it is my Satin Sun.
> 
> I would give my left arm to find a product like this. It gives me a healthy glow where I'm otherwise pale and pasty. Here's a review about it.
> 
> http://www.themineralmakeup.com/mineral-makeup-review-valerie-beauty-satin-sun/08/24/2007/


I have an almost full jar of this and I would be happy to send it to you. I used it a little bit but now it just sits in my drawer. Sounds like it would get alot of love from you! PM me w/your mailing info and I'll get it out to you in the next day or so.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OMG!  You are awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> OMG! You are awesome! Thank you!


You're very welcome! I am also thinking that you should save a little sample in a baggie and send it off to Karen at Silk Naturals to see if she can clone it for you. She also has sone really nice finishing powders on her site (silknaturals.com). She is wonderful and totally customer oriented. She often solicits your ideas and makes every effort to honor requests for colors, products you name it. If she can create it for you she will. I'll include her info in the package I send you.


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> thank you Julip for the tip on using it with the Tassi (which I also hope to get really soon now, though realistically, I only ordered those over the week-end, so I ought to be a bit more patient... I wonder if they send out a shipping notice?


Wow, I can't believe the Sephora horror stories! skyblue, that is really bad what that CS did - outright attempted theft! This all makes me happy my closest Sephora is far enough away and in a very congested area that always makes me find it easier to shop online.

I just placed my order yesterday, so I can't say for sure, but I believe Kindled Spirit said she ordered her Tassis Wednesday and they arrived Saturday. She seemed surprised, so I am thinking she did not have a shipping notice. So maybe you will see them today??



corkyb said:


> Julip,
> There are a couple of different Very Irrisistible. I really really love the Sensual. Some like the original better and they have come out with a summer one also. Very different scent. I was an opium girl back when it first came out also. But wayyyy to strong for me today. It was my first realy signature scent though. Then I wore Fendi for a while. Still love that scent, but you could smell it a city block away. We really wore some strong scents in the 80s, didn't we?
> Paula


Paula, thanks for the info on the Very Irresistible varieties. I am afraid I will have to sniff them all! Plus cobbie's Coco Mademoiselle too. I did love the regular Coco many years ago. Sounds like a day at the perfume counter for me.  Plus the fact that when I went to the Hollister site to link up my perfumes last night, I got a look at the Malaia atomizer bottle. It's the 3rd and last of their perfumes I don't have, and after showing it to my DH he decided I should have it for my bday.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ruby296 said:


> You're very welcome! I am also thinking that you should save a little sample in a baggie and send it off to Karen at Silk Naturals to see if she can clone it for you. She also has sone really nice finishing powders on her site (silknaturals.com). She is wonderful and totally customer oriented. She often solicits your ideas and makes every effort to honor requests for colors, products you name it. If she can create it for you she will. I'll include her info in the package I send you.


This one looks very similar but I've had others that were similar but never the same. May be worth a try. Have you ever used it?

http://host.silknaturals.com/creb/vegan-tempt-tryst-golden-perfecting-powder-p-895.html


----------



## Someone Nameless

Would love to see tatt pics.  I have one.  I'll post mine if you post yours.


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> This one looks very similar but I've had others that were similar but never the same. May be worth a try. Have you ever used it?
> 
> http://host.silknaturals.com/creb/vegan-tempt-tryst-golden-perfecting-powder-p-895.html


I have tried that one & it's more golden than Vals SS. You might want to try Date Bait if you're going to sample anything. Another great MMU company is Lumiere Cosmetics. Kim is the owner and also very easy to work with. She's got a number of powders on her site as well.


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> Would love to see tatt pics. I have one. I'll post mine if you post yours.


LOL, ok, you're on !!!!! It will however have to wait for tonight on my side, as I can't seem to post from work


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have to wait until I get home because I don't have my picture here.


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> So it does seem that Sephora B&M stores have a habit of bad CS - very disappointing! I can't believe they went so far as to not apply your GC Skyblue, simply UNBELIEVABLE!!!!! That's so much worse than what happened to me: in my case the guy was simply plain rude, but he did give me the discount when I simply said that it was fine and I'd get it all on-line . He just had to yell at me to start with and talk to me like I was some dummy and saying that the code was just applicable on-line ... Whatever: I will not go back to that particular Sephora, although it is convenient: but I'm in NYC, there are Sephoras aplenty here
> 
> Cobbie, will definitely know how I like my shower cap when I finally get it (ordered it last week, but it only shipped yesterday, and of course I went with the cheapest shipping option and have no clue where it's shipping from) . And thank you Julip for the tip on using it with the Tassi (which I also hope to get really soon now, though realistically, I only ordered those over the week-end, so I ought to be a bit more patient... I wonder if they send out a shipping notice?


I've visited Sephora stores in Paris, Rome, Milan and Prague and never had problems. Problems in the U.S.? Yep....


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> I just placed my order yesterday, so I can't say for sure, but I believe Kindled Spirit said she ordered her Tassis Wednesday and they arrived Saturday. She seemed surprised, so I am thinking she did not have a shipping notice. So maybe you will see them today??
> 
> Paula, thanks for the info on the Very Irresistible varieties. I am afraid I will have to sniff them all! Plus cobbie's Coco Mademoiselle too. I did love the regular Coco many years ago. Sounds like a day at the perfume counter for me.  Plus the fact that when I went to the Hollister site to link up my perfumes last night, I got a look at the Malaia atomizer bottle. It's the 3rd and last of their perfumes I don't have, and after showing it to my DH he decided I should have it for my bday.


LOL, I don't know about the Tassis, but the 2 Sephora orders I placed online and which shipped yesterday have already arrived!!!! I have to say, I am impressed (but I guess more so with UPS ground than with Sephora ). So that should officially complete my Sephora saga , what a relief!

Too bad there is actually nothing I need right now in those packages, but would immediately put the Tassis to use - but then isn't it always like that? 

And Skyblue, I'm with you: I used to live in Europe (various places in France, Belgium, and often went to Germany), and never received anything but stellar CS from Sephora there! Go figure  Usually, CS is much better here than in Europe, I have to say!!!!!


----------



## angelmum3

Scents - I'm an Amazing Grace person and Pleasures by Estee Lauder.... love the scent of spring lilacs!  I've had different scents for winter and fall, but now they just seem to strong... Lancome by Tressor was one of my scents... I like florals and citrus scents...


Tatts- funny story - my mom, my dad, my mother in law all have tatts (my dad has quite a few, which is funny to me, he was always so conservative, then he got this African Grey Parrot - and started getting tattoo'd!!  and of course my mom had to join him... but when my uber conservative mother in law got a tat - we really thought it was the apocolypse!!  I mean really!!  And how is one supposed to raise kids about dangers of tatts when their grandparents are all tattooed!! ROFLOL.... )  My son designed a tatt, and I was supposed to get it, but my dh became shocked and appalled!!  (he has the "i love you symbol + angel wings)


----------



## corkyb

Does Sephora sell Guerlain products?  How about YSL?  I can't get in from work and was thinking of taking a ride up there now as I didn't get out on my lunch hour.  Made my list though and am ready to go.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Does Sephora sell Guerlain products? How about YSL? I can't get in from work and was thinking of taking a ride up there now as I didn't get out on my lunch hour. Made my list though and am ready to go.


Oh yes, they sure do - for better or for worse ...


----------



## lonestar

ooooo! Tat pictures coming.


----------



## Neo

OK, so here we go :



















These pictures were made the day after I got it done, so it was still a bit "raw". By now it's a bit less black and a bit more grey, and better integrated with my skin tone 

ETA: these pictures are HUGE!!!!!!! Help, how can I make them smaller?? 

ETA2: fixed the size, phew, THANK YOU COBBIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> My Mia charged in 17 hours. It could have been shorter because I didn't check it between 14 and 17 hours. I'll use it tonight at bedtime.


Yaayyy Cobbie!!!! Can't wait to hear how you like it !


----------



## Neo

Ladies, I need your help! I'm going on a 3 weeks trip. My Mia, of course, is coming with me. So, if you wanted to use it twice daily, would you take 3oz or 8oz of Purity to use with it with you??

Help please!!!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> After the first img put width=a number. I used 600 so it looks like . You can change the size to anything you want. No need to size a picture before you get here. Just do a preview until you get the size you want. Size 125 is a great size for quotes if you're just using them for reference.
> 
> Fabulous, fabulous design you created.
> [/quote]
> 
> Thank you Cobbie, both for the technical assistance and the compliment :-* But I do feel all the credit goes to the tattoo artist who took what I had in my head and expressed with words and managed to design it :) - an amazing artist!


----------



## corkyb

It's gorgeous Neo.  I'm curious, though, what makes you such a dragon fan?  Is it a book or something else?


----------



## Thumper

OK...so I'm immature and couldn't wait for Santa. So I went ahead and ordered the aforementioned (like 15 pages ago) Fusion"



And dang it's a lot harder than I supposed! I can walk 20 freaking miles up and down hills, but 15 minutes on this had me wanting to barf.



It's going to be a whole lot of fun, though, I can already tell. I just need to get in much better shape...


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Awesome tatt Neo!!! Love it


----------



## Thumper

Neo said:


>


BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Neo

Thank you Paula, Kindled Spirit and Thumper!

Thumper, your new toy is AWESOME!!!!! I can totally understand that you couldn't wait for Santa (one of the perks of being an adult and earning one's own money too, lol   ), seriously!

Paula, it's really a combination of many things, not sure which came first! I read almost exclusively epic fantasy, of which dragons are a big part, and so they represent my imaginary world perfectly. I also love that dragons are sometimes represented as smart and good, sometimes as greedy and evil, sometimes a mix of both, and in the end are neither black or white, but rather shades of grey - and I'm all about shades of grey in life  

I also lived in South East Asia for quite a while, and well, dragons everywhere, and I miss Asia a lot. I also happen to be a Fire Dragon in the Chinese astrology  

And finally, because my 2 other passions are horses and the under-water world (love scuba diving), and because dragons are really mythical animals, and really, who knows what a real dragon looks like  , mine has a horse's head (albeit with fangs and antlers) and a fishy tail


----------



## corkyb

Well it looks very cool (for a dragon).


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie, where are you?? I posted mine, really looking forward to seeing yours  !!!!!


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Well it looks very cool (for a dragon).


LOL, thanks Paula


----------



## julip

Neo - your dragon really is such a work of art, and even better now to hear the whole story behind the inspiration. 

Paula - how was your visit to Sephora?  Did you have a good shopping run? Thanks to Neo, I have the Geurlain Meteorites Pressed Powder on the way. I was going to get the balls, but they were out when I ordered. Now the 03 is back in stock, but I think it worked out better in the end for me. I really love the compact it comes in, and of course I must have that pink brush for Sephora Order round 2! 

I didn't know what color to order at first, but I found this review and decided on 01 because of it being translucent. Having a medium tan skin tone that is often hard to match, I thought that was the safest way to go!



Thumper - I love your new toy!! And even more that it is yellow. It looks like so much fun. What a fun workout!


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Ladies, I need your help! I'm going on a 3 weeks trip. My Mia, of course, is coming with me. So, if you wanted to use it twice daily, would you take 3oz or 8oz of Purity to use with it with you??
> 
> Help please!!!


I'm afraid I'm not going to be much help here since I have been getting the 32 oz pump bottle for awhile and haven't taken that long of a trip, but I almost think you might be cutting it too close or short with a 3 oz purity for 2x a day washes, even though you may use a small amount each time. It's not as cost effective, but maybe 2 3 oz bottles, or better yet, maybe a 5 or so oz travel bottle and fill it from your big bottle?


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, love your dragon! I'm no help in the amount of Purity to bring either. I always fly carry on only so Ive learned to take no more than 3 oz of any liquids, gels etc. I've been ok b/c the longest I was away was 15 days in China. I don't think I would bring 8 oz, can you decant into say a 4 oz bottle? I hope you're going somewhere nice!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo said:


> Kindle Gracie, where are you?? I posted mine, really looking forward to seeing yours !!!!!


Oh, I'm sorry! I had to go to a visitation for my DIL's grandfather who passed away. My son is away in Afghanistan and I just hate that he was not able to be here with her. I got home late and I haven't had a chance to find my pic. It's on another computer, but I DO have a picture in my email from the day I got it done, hang on. It's all red but you can still see. 

And that is one awesome tat. Mine is pretty sad compared to that, but I'll be right back!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Here you go.....told ya!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Julip, please do a review when you get the Geurlain Meteorites Pressed Powder.  This actually sounds similar to the Satin Sun that I was talking about.  Of course I won't need it right away thanks to the kindness of Ruby296!  I will remember for the future though.


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> Here you go.....told ya!


This is super cute !!!! Thank you for sharing ! Where is it placed?


----------



## Someone Nameless

It's on my back - right shoulder.  I am a lover of all things leopard!


----------



## Neo

Thank you for your feedback Ruby and Julip! In the end I went for the 3oz one, and I figure that along with the sample that comes with the Clarisonic Mia (from their own product - haven't even tried it yet so it's still full) will do for the 3 weeks, I'm sure! I usually never travel for more than 2 weeks, and then the 3oz should be perfect (and now I will have the little bottle to refill from my huge one for future trips  ).

The reason I even considered it, is (yes, you guessed it!) that I needed to spend $10 more at Sephora to have the free shipping. Because I'm an idiot, and made a mistake in my previous order: I thought I had ordered the 2 sensitive clarisonic brushes, but I only ordered one for some reason  . And these were the reason I got into the whole Sephora ordering in the first place!!!!! So I figured, these really don't go bad, let's order the twin set (this time!) and get it over with... And now I'm set for a full year of replacement brushes too (until next year's sale, lol!)  

In that sense, the 3oz Purity ($10) just tied me over to qualify for free shipping, so there


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> It's on my back - right shoulder.


Nice spot!!! And it doesn't move, no matter what - not sure about mine if I ever put on loads of weight, hem...



Kindle Gracie said:


> I am a lover of all things leopard!


I did gather as much   Very cool!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you!  Yours wins the prize though!  It's fabulous!


----------



## Someone Nameless

This big.  This was right after the girl did it so it's very red.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Hands up all those who think Neo will actually wait until Sephora's next year's sale.
> 
> ETA: Yep, that's what I thought....not one.


I can't believe you just typed that, ROFL!!!!        

My statement, however, ONLY made reference to the Mia brushes, lol . So I'm safe, phew!!!! I wouldn't DREAM of thinking that I'm done with Sephora for a year!!!!!!!

I'm so happy for you that you like your Mia!!!! Truth be told, I am now lookig forward to my 2 daily showers even more!!! I've always liked them, but now they are not just to feel better/warmer/clean, they actually feel like a treat because of my mini facial spa session 

Oh, and I got my shower cap last night and used it! It's super kitsch, so much so that it's actually cute, if you see what I mean . It seems to do the job at keeping my hair dry, but I did feel relieved taking it off at the end, as I felt the elastic band presing on my ears... So basically, it's ok.

Kindle Gracie: perfect size and placement!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> Here you go.....told ya!


Love your leopard star! I don't think I'm brave enough to get a tatoo so I'll just enjoy yours and Neos 
And my heart goes out to with your son in Afghanistan, you must all miss him like crazy.


----------



## julip

*Kindle Gracie* - I love all things leopard too, and that is such a cool tat!! I have never seen a leopard spotted one - it is really perfect and great placement. I wish my high pain tolerance wasn't so short term  as I've always wanted to get one. I also am not the fondest of needles, but over the years with necessary medical things, I've gotten a little over that.

And I will certainly report back once I've tried the pressed mythic. I am a little worried I should have gone with another shade as I've seen reports from people with fairer skin than I have say it made their skin white, but I am hoping it is because they used too much, as it is supposed to be translucent. I even called Sephora CS to confirm, and their notes seemed to indicate as well. I use a very light hand with my powder, so hopefully it will be perfect for me!

*cobbie *- so happy to hear you are loving your Mia too! It really is such a treat.

*Neo *- sounds like a 3oz purity plus the Clarisonic freebie will be perfect and plenty. There is a whole 3 days of the sale left, so who knows what else this board will come up with for us all to buy. lol

Speaking of - I just looked up your NARS Lovejoy -  gorgeous! I have a whole little makeup cube drawer full of various blushes, including a couple of NARS, so I really don't need another (especially with using CARGO Miami Beach every day for the past month or so), but wow, this is so pretty!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Kindle Gracie - I love all things leopard too, and that is such a cool tat!! I have never seen a leopard spotted one - it is really perfect and great placement. I wish my high pain tolerance wasn't so short term as I've always wanted to get one. I also am not the fondest of needles, but over the years with necessary medical things, I've gotten a little over that.


I had never seen one either until I got one! HA! I kept trying to describe to her what I wanted and it turned out pretty close. It really didn't hurt much at all and it was very fast. I imagine there are other places that hurt worse. I've had it about 3 years now and I don't regret doing it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Im looking for something and I bet you girls can help me find it if anyone can. (and I can't get the clickable link but I can post the picture! )

My case for my old iTouch was like this by DLO. 
http://www.amazon.com/DLO-HipCase-Leather-Folio-touch/dp/B000WOIFO2









I loved the folio case with clip. All of the iTouch was protected and I could clip it on me for exercising or cleaning house.

The only one I have seen that is close (with clip) is the Piel Frama but I am NOT going to pay that much. Does anyone know of another one? I'm sure that all of the 4G cases for iTouch are not out yet.
http://www.cases.com/pf507.htm


----------



## Someone Nameless

And just as I posted that I found this, but what is transparent plastic protection
http://www.cases.com/paipthsaq.htm


----------



## julip

Ooh, I like the baby blue case! I am thinking the 'transparent plastic protection' is their clumsy way of referring to a screen protector.  I was going to first suggest Vaja Cases, as that was my all time favorite case for my iphone 1G, but those are ridiculously priced too. Do you ever check out Macrumors? Here's the specific forum for the Touch. Not a good place for someone with an accessories disorder







, but some of those people buy every single case that comes out and reviews them, which has helped me weed out a lot of contenders over the years!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Julip, thanks for the link.  I clicked over there and there's someone over there looking for a case just like me.


----------



## julip

Oh good! I hope you find just what you are looking for. I followed the link in that thread and liked the look of this one on that page - it is very similar in style to the Vaja case I had (though I customized mine to be green with a sky blue racing stripe!). It doesn't have the flip at the top like the one you had, nor the handy little chamois pocket in the back!


----------



## julip

Thanks to my personal shopper Neo, I have hopefully completed my Sephora shopping for the next 5 years. I found this NARS blush swatch page, which pushed me over the edge for Lovejoy.  Plus the Meteorites balls appeared back in stock in Teint Beige 02 tonight. I think it's time to go purge the cosmetic drawers. 

Edited to add: If anyone is considering the Guerlain Meteorites, here is a handy guide to the color selection. Apparently the shades are all meant for any tone - each one corrects a different thing, so it is a personal choice. The below guidelines are for the balls - I couldn't find the same write up for the pressed powder, though I've read the Mythic 01 pressed powder is the same as Teint Rose.

Guerlain Meteorites Pearls Collection for Summer 2010


> Guerlain Meteorites Pearls Collection for Summer 2010
> 
> Meteorites Perles
> Below is more detailed color information provided by Guerlain to help you determine the right shade for your skintone:
> 
> Teint Rose 01 - corrects by using mauve to reflect light & brightening the complexion along with green to reduce redness; pink to give skin a more even look; and white for illumination, gold for radiance.
> 
> Teient Beige 02 - corrects with mauve and pink to keep skin from looking dull; beige and apricot beige to add warmth; and white and white gold to reflect light.
> 
> Teient Dore 03 - corrects with mauve and blue to eliminate yellowness amongst a gold tone; beige and chocolate beige enhance golden tones; and white gold reflects light while pearly apricot brightens.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> Im looking for something and I bet you girls can help me find it if anyone can. (and I can't get the clickable link but I can post the picture! )
> 
> My case for my old iTouch was like this by DLO.
> http://www.amazon.com/DLO-HipCase-Leather-Folio-touch/dp/B000WOIFO2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the folio case with clip. All of the iTouch was protected and I could clip it on me for exercising or cleaning house.
> 
> The only one I have seen that is close (with clip) is the Piel Frama but I am NOT going to pay that much. Does anyone know of another one? I'm sure that all of the 4G cases for iTouch are not out yet.
> http://www.cases.com/pf507.htm


*Kindle Gracie*,

When I was riding my Air Dyne exercise bike this morning, I saw some cases for iPod Touch and iPhones in the REI catalogue. I'll have to see if I can find them.....


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Thanks to my personal shopper Neo, I have hopefully completed my Sephora shopping for the next 5 years. I found this NARS blush swatch page, which pushed me over the edge for Lovejoy.  Plus the Meteorites balls appeared back in stock in Teint Beige 02 tonight. I think it's time to go purge the cosmetic drawers.


I am soooo glad I could be of help, lol! If it's any consolation: you have been a great help too ! LOVE my Tassis: got them last night and they are fantastic (ok, they make you look like c**p, lol), and do the job as advertised. Amazing how nobody thought of this before!!! Oh, and I tried them with my shower cap too: simply perfect! The whole thing really looks ridiculous, but boy it works . THANK YOU!

About the meteorites: I really can't wait to hear what you think of them!!!! I have been considering them forever for travel (because really, as much as I love the little balls, they are a pain to transport), but never quite went for them. I have them in the Beige (02) and am really happy with the color which works well for me. I did try the 01 at some point, and only knew the difference because I had the 01 on one side and the 02 on the other of my face, but seriously, I had to look . I went with -2 because it worked slightly better for me, but honestly, they are all just powders (not bronzers!) and very light powders at that, so you should be fine!

I can't wait to hear also how you like your new Lovejoy blush, lol! I'm very happy with it! Not too rosy (as the sales person pointed out, too rosy looks a bit ridiculous when you are not in your twenties anymore - she was right, but I'm still not sure how I feel about the remark altogether, lol), but not too brown/orange either, so really good!

For what it's worth: you should not keep make up for more than 6 months, and definitely never stretch this amount of time for over a year (and they say 3 months for eye make up!)! So I take it as an excuse to go for something new and get rid of the old every so often ! I mean, after all, it is our faces we put these things on 

So, I think that's a sure sign that it's time for the Meteorite balls, coupled with the cute little pink Meteorites brush (really necessary as it does a much better job than any other brush at extracting the powder from the balls!)


----------



## Someone Nameless

I also have an Air Dyne and love it.  

I love that blue case julip.  The only thing that stops me is the lack of a clip.  Also, my old case would fold all the way back, sort of like a Kindle cover.  I can't tell if that one would do that or not.


----------



## Someone Nameless

> I can't wait to hear also how you like your new Lovejoy blush, lol! I'm very happy with it! Not too rosy (as the sales person pointed out, too rosy looks a bit ridiculous when you are not in your twenties anymore - she was right, but I'm still not sure how I feel about the remark altogether, lol), but not too brown/orange either, so really good!


Which leads me to bring up lipstick!  Last Friday night I was going to a painting class with my friend and her daughter. Her daughter is in her early 30's and she was showing us her new lipstick. Merle Norman Lip Glaze in Pinking of You. (I'm sorry, i totally cannot get clickable links!!!)

http://www.merlenorman.com/makeup/Lip%20Colors/88/LUXIVA®%20Lip%20Glaze

She commented "the lady at the store said the pink would pop, make your teeth look white, look very natural and not like you are wearing your mother's lipstick."  And since we ARE the mothers, it made me question my lipstick. I HAVE to have lipstick all the time and I have to have color because otherwise I look dead!

What are your favorite lipsticks?


----------



## Someone Nameless

This probably won't surprise you at all either, but with cooler weather coming, I have this coat, except that I have last years model and it might be a little bit different.


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> What are your favorite lipsticks?


Guess you won't be totally surprised here either, but... My EVER favorite (and really, I'm open to other stuff on other products, but probably won't change on this one for many years to come) is the Rouge G from Guerlain (again!), and I have it in the Garance 06 color (matches perfectly my natural lip color but in a couple of shades stronger, so very natural looking for every day with some umph ). It's super expensive, but lasts super long too (have had the current stick since May, use it every day and am still not done with it!). it's the creamyest, longest lasting lipstick I've ever had, and the color the best fitting I've ever found too. The gorgeous case with integrated mirror is the cherry on the cake 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P236400&categoryId=C12214#

Kindle Gracie, your coat is AWESOME, so cool !!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Oh, no, that's what I'm wearing...rosy...and, goodness knows, I'm out of my twenties. Who is this sales person? I want her name!!!


LOL, I'm with you though: that whole trip at Sephora's wasn't exactly the most pleasant, but I have to admit it was quite successful in the end. I feel that I do need to precise that my skin tone, while fair, goes more towards yellow ("golden", to be PC, lol) than pink though, so pink is not too great a color for me, actually. AND that sales person tried to sell me blush that were orangy and made me look sickly (I was with a friend thank god, and she kept saying "that's a c**ppy color, too yellow, too orange, too shiny/sparkly"...). She also tried to apply too much of it, when I told her I really wanted a more natural look, kind of as if I had just come in from the cold and was a bit flushed - but then I realized that she had very dark blush on herself, lavishly applied in a "clown" pattern.... I just in time refrained from saying: but I don't want to look like a clown, lol!

So I think you're good Cobbie, that sales person needed some advice herself on her own make-up, IMHO...


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> This probably won't surprise you at all either, but with cooler weather coming, I have this coat, except that I have last years model and it might be a little bit different.


This is a totally cool coat! What brand is it?

I wore my black, Paige skinny jeans with some adorable new Nine West boots yesterday for work. I topped it with a sweater and a large studded belt. I love these boots because the heel is high, but all day wearable. I like the lace up accent on the back.

http://www.zappos.com/nine-west-skylah-black-synthetic


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oooooooooooooh Nooooooooooooooo!  I was so proud because I had resisted the Sephora sale and discount because I don't really need anything!

and NOW I want that lipstick!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

My leopard coat is from Garnet Hill.  I got it at the end of season last year on clearance!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've got one for you.  Does anyone use a food sealer?  My son is in Afghanistan and says the food is BAD!  Plus he has had a stomach virus for two days and he says he has lost so much weight (he was not big to begin with) that all his pants are too big.  I was asking what I might send  him and his request is banana bread!

I'm not sure I could sent it without it molding.  It takes a week to get a package there.

Would freezing it and then sealing it in a food sealer work?  Any recommendations on a good food sealer?


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Kindle Gracie said:


> I've got one for you. Does anyone use a food sealer? My son is in Afghanistan and says the food is BAD! Plus he has had a stomach virus for two days and he says he has lost so much weight (he was not big to begin with) that all his pants are too big. I was asking what I might send him and his request is banana bread!
> 
> I'm not sure I could sent it without it molding. It takes a week to get a package there.
> 
> Would freezing it and then sealing it in a food sealer work? Any recommendations on a good food sealer?


I'm sorry to hear that your son has been sick and lost so much weight. My son lost a lot of weight when he moved to the Philippines also so I can definitely feel YOUR pain. As for food sealers, I LOVE my FoodSaver vacuum sealer (I use it EVERYDAY)and think it would be a good idea to freeze the Banana bread before sealing it. I've had mine for several years, but this one looks very much like it.


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie - that coat is adorable! It looks super cozy too. If that blue case is styled just like the Vaja, it would fold all the way back, but that is too bad it doesn't have a clip option!

Neo - my DH laughs at me every time he sees me with my Tassi on lol. But it sure is nice not getting my hair flattened by a headband anymore.  It does feel like armor after the Tassi+shower cap combo! I think I'm really going to enjoy having the 01 in the pressed and the 02 in the loose. I was going to go with 03 until I read the description. My skin tone is more of a neutral medium with a slight yellow undertone, really no pink, so I was worried the 03 would be too golden for me.

Oh nooo the Guerlain lippies look beautiful and in that cute case! I'm such a sucker for cute packaging. I'm so glad I already put my last order in because one of those would surely have made it into my basket. I'm banning myself from more orders.  The MN lippies sound wonderful too!

I have so many favorite lippies. I usually go for YLBB (your lips but better) colors in beigey roses. I don't like a strong lip color on myself. I also tend to go more for glosses. Probably my top 3 favorites are:

Fresh Sugar Lip Gloss in Sugar Goddess (I also have Sugar Baby and Sugar Charm and like those too)


Clinique Colour Surge Butter Shine Lipstick in Delovely (have loved this one for years):


And Bobbi Brown lip gloss in Buff:


Also various Chanel Glossimers in shades that are no longer available! My favorite was Glow. I don't let myself go to the Chanel counter anymore, so I don't know about the current shades.


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie said:


> I've got one for you. Does anyone use a food sealer? My son is in Afghanistan and says the food is BAD! Plus he has had a stomach virus for two days and he says he has lost so much weight (he was not big to begin with) that all his pants are too big. I was asking what I might send him and his request is banana bread!
> 
> I'm not sure I could sent it without it molding. It takes a week to get a package there.
> 
> Would freezing it and then sealing it in a food sealer work? Any recommendations on a good food sealer?


Kindle Gracie - I hope your son starts feeling better soon! My DH just got back from Afghanistan a few weeks ago and had dropped at least a whole pant size. We had to go buy him some new clothes asap! I didn't send him any vacuum sealed food this time around, but I had in the past with my Foodsaver and it was very successful in getting cookies to him. I only had one mishap where I vacuum sealed a batch of soft cookie bars a liiiitle too much and they were flattened . oops!


----------



## julip

A good friend of mine who has done more than her share of enabling has recently passed along this info to me . I am very happy with my Alima Pure mineral foundation, but I fear I'm going to have to try this new foundation by Josie Maran!! It launches on QVC tomorrow at 10pm ET/7pm PT, item number A211661 for $43.68. and it comes with the brush.

Click on this pic for more info on the Josie Maran site:



> This is it. This is the holy grail of foundations. The Argan Matchmaker Serum Foundation from Josie Maran Cosmetics. The Argan Matchmaker Serum Foundation is formulated with chameleon pigments, a breakthrough color-match technology that reads and instantly adjusts to match your unique and changing skin tone. This breakthrough foundation suspends over fine lines and wrinkles to smooth and correct visible signs of aging. The one-of-a kind formula is infused with our 100% organic Argan Oil to strengthen and balance the skin.
> 
> The Argan Matchmaker Serum Foundation will be introduced exclusively at QVC this Friday, October 29th at 10pm EST on the show Friday Night Beauty. It is paired with this exquisite Foundation Brush to aid in picture perfect application. Make sure you're the first in line to get yours, as it's sure to sell out fast!


More info here and pictures showing the product blending into the skin here!

She also told me about the Josie Maran Argan Oil a couple of months ago, which can be used for many things but which I use for my cuticles since I love my Agadir Argan Oil for my hair.


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> Kindle Gracie - that coat is adorable! It looks super cozy too. If that blue case is styled just like the Vaja, it would fold all the way back, but that is too bad it doesn't have a clip option!
> 
> Neo - my DH laughs at me every time he sees me with my Tassi on lol. But it sure is nice not getting my hair flattened by a headband anymore.  It does feel like armor after the Tassi+shower cap combo! I think I'm really going to enjoy having the 01 in the pressed and the 02 in the loose. I was going to go with 03 until I read the description. My skin tone is more of a neutral medium with a slight yellow undertone, really no pink, so I was worried the 03 would be too golden for me.
> 
> Oh nooo the Guerlain lippies look beautiful and in that cute case! I'm such a sucker for cute packaging. I'm so glad I already put my last order in because one of those would surely have made it into my basket. I'm banning myself from more orders.  The MN lippies sound wonderful too!
> 
> I have so many favorite lippies. I usually go for YLBB (your lips but better) colors in beigey roses. I don't like a strong lip color on myself. I also tend to go more for glosses. Probably my top 3 favorites are:
> 
> Fresh Sugar Lip Gloss in Sugar Goddess (I also have Sugar Baby and Sugar Charm and like those too)
> 
> 
> Clinique Colour Surge Butter Shine Lipstick in Delovely (have loved this one for years):
> 
> 
> And Bobbi Brown lip gloss in Buff:
> 
> 
> Also various Chanel Glossimers in shades that are no longer available! My favorite was Glow. I don't let myself go to the Chanel counter anymore, so I don't know about the current shades.


I love the Bobbi Brown lip glosses. That's about all I wear. I used to wear lots of deep lipsticks, but I don't like them on me anymore. Bobbi Brown is the best I have used, but it sure runs out fast when you use it as a lipstick. It's in a tiny little tube. I used to like the Chanel glossimers also, and I, too, liked the Glow, but I did find the Glossimers a tad sticky. And, I, too, stay away from the Chanel counter. They have very excellent salespeople working for Chanel. I cut a wide berth when I am in Macy's, otherwise I'll find myself out many hundreds of dollars.
Paula

Paula


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> I love the Bobbi Brown lip glosses. That's about all I wear. I used to wear lots of deep lipsticks, but I don't like them on me anymore. Bobbi Brown is the best I have used, but it sure runs out fast when you use it as a lipstick. It's in a tiny little tube. I used to like the Chanel glossimers also, and I, too, liked the Glow, but I did find the Glossimers a tad sticky. And, I, too, stay away from the Chanel counter. They have very excellent salespeople working for Chanel. I cut a wide berth when I am in Macy's, otherwise I'll find myself out many hundreds of dollars.
> Paula
> 
> Paula


I had the same impression on the Glossimers too - loved the colors, but once I got hooked on the BB glosses, I found the Chanel ones too sticky. I agree, those BB tubes are little! I luckily have been able to find my favorite Buff at the Cosmetic Company Store outlet most of the time. I haven't checked lately, though. You should give the Fresh Sugar ones a try - I think you'd like them.


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> I had the same impression on the Glossimers too - loved the colors, but once I got hooked on the BB glosses, I found the Chanel ones too sticky. I agree, those BB tubes are little! I luckily have been able to find my favorite Buff at the Cosmetic Company Store outlet most of the time. I haven't checked lately, though. You should give the Fresh Sugar ones a try - I think you'd like them.


Where do you buy the fresh sugar and are they flavored? I can't have anything sweet on my lips.
Paula


----------



## mlewis78

I stopped in at Sephora today just to buy a new lipstick. Figured I'd just find one I like from Clinique. I love Origins lipsticks and lost one in a brown sugar kind of color (forget the name) a few weeks ago.

I bought pink chocolate. Haven't worn it yet. I didn't see Delovely, but I would have looked for it if I'd read julip's post earlier. I don't think it's really this dark.


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> Where do you buy the fresh sugar and are they flavored? I can't have anything sweet on my lips.
> Paula


My color swatch links to the product page on Sephora for their lip glosses -



and they also have boutiques around the country. I'm not sure if any department stores carry that brand. I don't like sweet tastes either in lipsticks - there is a slight citrusy flavor, leaning towards a lemon drop candy, but for the most part it wears off soon after you apply it and it just tastes like regular lip gloss after that. At least for my favorite, sugar goddess, it is very low shine too - just a nice sheer color that lasts pretty well, and not sticky at all!



mlewis78 said:


> I stopped in at Sephora today just to buy a new lipstick. Figured I'd just find one I like from Clinique. I love Origins lipsticks and lost one in a brown sugar kind of color (forget the name) a few weeks ago.
> 
> I bought pink chocolate. Haven't worn it yet. I didn't see Delovely, but I would have looked for it if I'd read julip's post earlier. I don't think it's really this dark.


mlewis - pink chocolate looks really pretty! I think I had brown sugar Origins at one point - they do have nice lipsticks! Uh oh, now I feel like running over to the Cosmetic Company Store!


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Neo, I think they _all_ overdo their makeup. My Chanel face lady had tons on. It was applied beautifully and was appropriate for her job but way more than I want. My goal is never to look like I have makeup on yet not scare anyone.
> 
> Kindle Gracie, I like Garnet Hill. Not sure I've ordered from them but have gotten their catalogs in the past. Thanks.


I was scarred for life emotionally after agreeing to have a makeover done at a Lancome counter. When my DH came by when I was through, we both looked at each other and started cracking up, and I made a beeline to the nearest ladies room to rinse off my face.  I looked like a clown! I too like to wear just enough makeup not to scare anybody .

Is anyone else going to watch and possibly try that new Josie Maran foundation they are launching tonight on QVC?


----------



## Addie

Okay, I've been away for a few days, and the damage is slightly less than I expected! I was thinking there would be 30 pages! I'm in DC right now (was in NYC yesterday and the day before), and this is the first opportunity I've had to sit down to check emails and all that.

Cobbie: Thanks for letting me know about Chanel Inimitable Intense in Black. I may just have to give it a try next time I'm at the mall.
LOL I've ordered so much stuff from Sephora because of you all!

Sonicare-I casually looked at this on Amazon, but I decided against it. And then when I visited my friend in NYC, she and her husband had them! And then my friends in DC both had them! And everyone seems to really like them. So now I'm back to looking at them.  There are so many different versions, though, so which Sonicare version would you recommend?

Neo, enjoyed reading about everything you bought! Did not enjoy hearing about that rude guy. What a jerk!
And I love the tattoo! So cool.

Kindle Gracie-I love your tattoo as well! So cute! The placement is great. If I get a tattoo, I think I want mine around there or the back of my neck.
And I really like your coat! I'm not much of an animal print person, but I think that one is very nicely designed and looks just darling!

Skyblue-Wow! What is it with these associates? That's ridiculous! I'm glad you checked your receipt before you left the store and got it fixed!
Also, I love those boots! You say they're comfortable? I've been searching all over the place for boots with heels that are comfortable enough to wear all day.

Thumper-I love your new toy! I'm so jealous. Looks like it would be actually fun to exercise!

Julip-Aha! I see you couldn't resist the lure of the meteorite stuff.  I got the 03 colour, but I think it'll probably be too dark. It was the only one available at the time, though, so I figured I would just buy it and exchange it in store after I check out all three colours.
Of course, now all three are back in stock. 
And I wasn't even considering the Tassi until you said they're better than headbands because they don't flatten hair. Goodness I don't need to buy more things, but I just might. 

Oh, and yes, Julip, I do see the Beauty Blender is back in stock ... I'm debating right now. I have no sense of self control.

I don't use lipstick, but mom did buy me this a week or so ago.

My lips get terribly dry in the winter. So this seems to be doing a good job of keeping them moisturised and pretty.


----------



## corkyb

OK, I spent over $500 WITH the F&F 20% discount in the Sephora store today.  And I didn't even get the Purity cleanser because they didn't have the size with the pump.  I bought the Clarisonic body and face thingie, YSL blush, Meteorites pressed powder, two nail clippers, HD white powder from some good name, the mascara with the little ball brush, a new Lancome mascara that grows your eyelashes (yeah, right), a Buxom lip gloss in Betty I think, two Bobbi Brown lip glosess in hot pink, my favorite colore,  a $28 Fresh Sugar combo that has the lip treatment I like that sells on it's own for $22.50, lavendar faceblotting papers, and I think that might be it.  Jees, sure doesn't seem like over $600 worth of products when I got home.  But best thing is I can return anything for 30 days even used.  I ALMOST bought the temptu air brush.  She put foundation and blush on and it looked good, but I think my Bobbi Brown Luminous looks just as good, althought it was VERY smooth.  That would have been another $249 for the brush, $55 for two foundations, and I can't remember for the blush.  It's a pretty cool device though.  Has anyone used it?  MY Clarisonic is also charging.  You ladies are too rich for my blood.  I can't be affording all this.  Oh yes, I bought two sensitive brushes too, before I even know if I like the thing and will use it regularly or not.  There must be more that I bought, but I cannot remember.
Sephora stores just got Bobbi Brown in.  They used to carry her and then she put a stop to it and was only in a few exclusive department stores.  Business must not be so great if she is slumming at Sephora again., LOL.  I could never understand why she pulled out.  Can't wait to try my Clarisonic.  I too need to know what Sonicare everyone uses as mine quit on me and I need to get a new one  Using cheap toothbrushes right now.  Oh my Argan oil came yesterday as did Cali's fresh breath spray which I totally overbought.  The spray bottle will last years and I bought a huge refill also.  After the first week, I only use it on her once a week.
Paula


----------



## corkyb

Where should I buy the tassi, QVC, Amazon, tassi.com??


----------



## corkyb

I wonder if I still could use the F&F again online....hmmmm.


----------



## julip

Definitely buy the Tassis through the tassi site - on sale, free shipping with 2, no tax depending on where you live, and best yet you can choose any colors you want!

And yes on the sephora coupon too - every year I use it at least twice. Sale ends tomorrow, right? 

And wow, what a haul! What a fun shopping spree you had! Lots of wonderful goodies to play with.


----------



## corkyb

Well the coupon says tomorrow I think.  But i had heard Nov. 3 and that's what the lady in the store told me.  She also told me I could only use it once>  Have you used it more than once in a store or just online? 

And who has tried that airbrush, I want to know what people think of it.


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> Well the coupon says tomorrow I think. But i had heard Nov. 3 and that's what the lady in the store told me. She also told me I could only use it once> Have you used it more than once in a store or just online?
> 
> And who has tried that airbrush, I want to know what people think of it.


I've used the coupon twice now. I may use it one more time for the Beauty Blender. I still can't decide.
I haven't tried the airbrush, but I've seen it on Sephora's site many times. I always wondered if people liked it.

You got a lot of great stuff!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I would buy one of the Sonicare Flexcare models. Pay attention to the brush at the bottom where it connects. See the Sonicare Flexcare is very slender where it connects to the handle.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sonicare-Sonic-Power-Toothbrush-Rs930/9876009?sourceid=1500000000000007346330&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=9876009

Then look at this Essence model. See it has a big cap like thing right at the base? This is the older type model and what I have. It does a great job, BUT, you have to take that all apart and clean it pretty often, otherwise it gets gross.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=9876007&findingMethod=rr

(you can hold your mouse over the picture and it will enlarge.)


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> I've used the coupon twice now. I may use it one more time for the Beauty Blender. I still can't decide.
> I haven't tried the airbrush, but I've seen it on Sephora's site many times. I always wondered if people liked it.
> 
> You got a lot of great stuff!


Welcome back, Addielove! I hope you are having a great vacation. Gearing up for Halloween in DC? I will decide for you on the BeautyBlenders ====> *Yes*. 

What I gathered from what I've read about the differences in the Meteorites colors is that any of the shades can be used on any shade skin (though I read it's best for no more than medium), but that it is a personal preference what you are trying to correct or enhance. So if golden will help you out, it should work great for you. For me, I don't really have any pink - mostly neutral with a yellow undertone, so the Sephora CS over the phone thought I'd be better off with 01 (translucent) or 02 (with a slight rosy tone). Neo said each of the loose colors are very close, so I'm thinking the same can be said for the pressed. I'm looking forward to trying them - have 01 in the pressed and 02 in the loose on the way. Plus that pink brush, darn it. 

The Shiseido lip treatment sounds great!

Paula - I've used the coupon twice online, and I usually end up with at least 2 F&F orders each year  so you shouldn't have any problem using it online again. Happy shopping!


----------



## julip

Oh, and going back to favorite scents, I forgot to mention how much I love SJP's Lovely. LOVE this one. I first found I loved it through a soy tart that was in a sampler bag from Soyful Joys several years ago. I don't normally like perfumey candles as they give me a headache, but it was nice. I don't know if she carries the oil anymore, but at the time she was able to make me a dupe roll-on perfume that smelled even better than the real thing.


----------



## skyblue

AddieLove said:


> Okay, I've been away for a few days, and the damage is slightly less than I expected! I was thinking there would be 30 pages! I'm in DC right now (was in NYC yesterday and the day before), and this is the first opportunity I've had to sit down to check emails and all that.
> 
> Cobbie: Thanks for letting me know about Chanel Inimitable Intense in Black. I may just have to give it a try next time I'm at the mall.
> LOL I've ordered so much stuff from Sephora because of you all!
> 
> Sonicare-I casually looked at this on Amazon, but I decided against it. And then when I visited my friend in NYC, she and her husband had them! And then my friends in DC both had them! And everyone seems to really like them. So now I'm back to looking at them.  There are so many different versions, though, so which Sonicare version would you recommend?
> 
> Neo, enjoyed reading about everything you bought! Did not enjoy hearing about that rude guy. What a jerk!
> And I love the tattoo! So cool.
> 
> Kindle Gracie-I love your tattoo as well! So cute! The placement is great. If I get a tattoo, I think I want mine around there or the back of my neck.
> And I really like your coat! I'm not much of an animal print person, but I think that one is very nicely designed and looks just darling!
> 
> Skyblue-Wow! What is it with these associates? That's ridiculous! I'm glad you checked your receipt before you left the store and got it fixed!
> Also, I love those boots! You say they're comfortable? I've been searching all over the place for boots with heels that are comfortable enough to wear all day.
> 
> Thumper-I love your new toy! I'm so jealous. Looks like it would be actually fun to exercise!
> 
> Julip-Aha! I see you couldn't resist the lure of the meteorite stuff.  I got the 03 colour, but I think it'll probably be too dark. It was the only one available at the time, though, so I figured I would just buy it and exchange it in store after I check out all three colours.
> Of course, now all three are back in stock.
> And I wasn't even considering the Tassi until you said they're better than headbands because they don't flatten hair. Goodness I don't need to buy more things, but I just might.
> 
> Oh, and yes, Julip, I do see the Beauty Blender is back in stock ... I'm debating right now. I have no sense of self control.
> 
> I don't use lipstick, but mom did buy me this a week or so ago.
> 
> My lips get terribly dry in the winter. So this seems to be doing a good job of keeping them moisturised and pretty.


AddieLove,

I think you will like those Nine West boots. Give them a try! They are very comfortable!!


----------



## corkyb

ACK!!!! Sephora online is out of stock with the Purity cleanser with the pump.  I specifically wanted to buy that


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> ACK!!!! Sephora online is out of stock with the Purity cleanser with the pump. I specifically wanted to buy that


Oh no! Sorry to hear this! Maybe you could at least use the coupon on another size, like the 24oz, then pick up a pump top at Sally's Beauty Supply? You can simply trim off the bottom to allow it to fit in the bottle.


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Paula - I used the coupon three times online. What a great haul!


Sounds like quite an awesome haul for you too, Cobbie!


----------



## corkyb

Yes, three times! let's see your list.


----------



## corkyb

Ladies, ladies, ladies.  What is going on here?  This hit page two this morning. this thread has NEVER been on page 2, not even on the bottom of page one.  Let's get accessorizing!  chopchop.


----------



## corkyb

And along this line, I wanted to tell you about the absolute BEST lip treatment I have ever used.  I had forgotten about it until I was in Sephora yesterday.  It's Sugar lip treatment by the Fresh Sugar line.  They have it in clear which is the one I had before, but this time they had two tinted ones also.  I bought the plum.  It makes my lips so soft.  I really shouldn't be using it as I am not supposed to have any sugar; however, I am no longer sure I can do without it.  It's in a lipstick like metal tube that screws shut.  You need to be careful in the summer though as somehow I melted my last one.  I think I might have left it in the car though

Off to Sephora as it is the last day online for ff discount.  I think the store might go until 11/3 if you have the right coupon.
Paula


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> ACK!!!! Sephora online is out of stock with the Purity cleanser with the pump. I specifically wanted to buy that


You can get the big size Purity with the pump at QVC, but alas, no discount.


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies. What is going on here? This hit page two this morning. this thread has NEVER been on page 2, not even on the bottom of page one. Let's get accessorizing! chopchop.


LOL you tell 'em, Paula! The sugar lip treatment sounds great. I've only tried the glosses but have heard great things about the lip treatments. But I am _not_ placing another order!

BTW - good news! I just checked the online coupon link again and the date has been adjusted to 11/3. So shop away for 4 more days!


----------



## corkyb

Oh that is such good news.  Maybe they will get the large size with the pump in again.  Didn't a couple of you buy it online?  I know the store told me they usually only get it for the holidays.  And now maybe I can go back to the store and ask them to let me try the airbrush on my face myself to see if I can do what the makeup consultant did or if I spray the whole store and my hair and eyes and clothes, and well, you get the picture.


----------



## Tam

I love pampering myself with nice beauty products (as evidenced by this thread "enabling" me to acquire a Clarisonic Mia!), but when something inexpensive and readily available does a god job - that's even better! I get chapped lips very easily, and after flying a couple of weeks ago, (very drying to my face & lips) combined with eating some spicier food than I'm used to, my lips were dry and peeling. I picked up this stuff at my local CVS:
*Chapstick Overnight Lip Treatment* (in a purple tube - tried to insert a photo but couldn't figure out how)

I didn't have much hope of a quick fix when I applied it one night, but to my surprise I woke up with completely healed and soft lips! All the peeling skin was gone and no more soreness!

Great stuff!


----------



## ellesu

corkyb said:


> ACK!!!! Sephora online is out of stock with the Purity cleanser with the pump. I specifically wanted to buy that


Same thing happened to me - I went on a search and found some on ebay - 32 oz pump for a total of $43.48. Not as good as the 20% off at Sephora but I'm almost out of my bottle here at home so I decided not to wait to see if Sephora got it back in stock. Hope you find a deal!


----------



## Neo

OK, so I just came back from a Sephora B&M trip - a different store than last time, lol, and they were absolutely lovely!!!!! They even told me that I could come back and apply the F&F discount as often as I want until 3 November, in case I had forgotten anything (hopefully not!!!)  

So this time I got the Guerlain Meteorites in Pressed Powder compact for travel (the loose balls are just too inconvenient to lug around the world), in 03 this time (apparently the colors are not the same in compact and little balls. For the compact, the lady told me that the 01 is translucent and fits everyone, the 02 is more for pinkish undertone skins, and the 03 for yellowish undertone skins - which I know and the lady confirmed is my case). 

I also got the sugar lip treatment as recommended by Paula  , a Givenchy Mister Light correction pen (my usual, just ran out yesterday), and a new blush brush which can double up as a powder brush for the Guerlain compact for when I travel (I returned the slanted one I bought earlier this week with my blush and which I didn't like, and another one I had bought a few weeks ago and which didn't work for me either). 

They didn't carry the BB eggs, so I decided this was fate and that I really don't need them anyway as I don't wear any foundation, lol!

By the way Cobbie: nice haul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did you get 2 of the 32 oz Purity? I got mine in store with the pump (where the guy was such a jerk), and I fully expect one to last me the whole year (until the 2011 F&F sale  )!

I will not say that I'm done this time (we saw how done I was last time I said this  ), but I sure hope I am  

AddieLove, we missed you!!!! Hope you are having a fantastic Halloween party in DC


----------



## luvmy4brats

Poking my head in to say that my mia is on it's way    I should have it on Monday or Tuesday.

Now I'm leaving again because you all make me spend WAY too much money. 

(and wondering if I can get up to Sephora before Wednesday)


----------



## angelmum3

oh I hesitate to post...

but per lips - I must, I must...

BURTS BEES!

http://www.burtsbees.com/natural-products/lips-lip-shimmer-gloss/lip-shimmer.html

I know that burts bees lip balm is more expensive than the Chap Stick brand, but if you compare the ingredients of the two - and know that you do ingest the balms and glosses - you will go to Burts Bees....


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> <with little girl in trouble voice> Noooo....was I supposed to?


No no no!!!! I REALLY think one is probably enough for a whole year, even using it twice daily (as I do), it's just that you mentioned it twice in your list, so I wondered 

You will see when you get it: it's HUGE!!!! Seriously HUGE!


----------



## Neo

Luvmy4brats said:


> Poking my head in to say that my mia is on it's way    I should have it on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Now I'm leaving again because you all make me spend WAY too much money.
> 
> (and wondering if I can get up to Sephora before Wednesday)


Yaaayyy! Congratulations Luv, you are going to love your Mia!!!!! But did you get some Purity from Philosophy to go with it?? That alone deserves a trip to Sephora, you know ...


----------



## luvmy4brats

angelmum3 said:


> oh I hesitate to post...
> 
> but per lips - I must, I must...
> 
> BURTS BEES!
> 
> http://www.burtsbees.com/natural-products/lips-lip-shimmer-gloss/lip-shimmer.html
> 
> I know that burts bees lip balm is more expensive than the Chap Stick brand, but if you compare the ingredients of the two - and know that you do ingest the balms and glosses - you will go to Burts Bees....


Love, Love, Love Burts Bees. It's the only kind of lip balm we buy. The BRATs keep running off with them and I keep buying more.



Neo said:


> Yaaayyy! Congratulations Luv, you are going to love your Mia!!!!! But did you get some Purity from Philosophy to go with it?? That alone deserves a trip to Sephora, you know ...


I have some. I'm a Philosophy Girl...


----------



## julip

Luvmy4brats said:


> Poking my head in to say that my mia is on it's way    I should have it on Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Now I'm leaving again because you all make me spend WAY too much money.
> 
> (and wondering if I can get up to Sephora before Wednesday)


Woo hoo! Did you get the limited edition pink paisley, by chance?  oops edited to correct - just realized you said Mia. The pink paisley was the other one. So, which color did you get - pink? 

Neo - I'm so looking forward to hearing your review on the pressed vs loose meteorites since you have used the loose for awhile. And thanks so much for confirming the colors! I wish they'd post the info (as well as better pictures!) on the Sephora site! I'm glad you had such a much better experience at the second Sephora. Sounds like you picked up a lot of great new things to play with!!

I love both Burt Bees and the Chapstick treatments! One can never have too many of those types of things in each purse in the winter! I always seem to lose track of them putting them in jacket pockets, vanity drawers, etc.


----------



## luvmy4brats

julip said:


> Woo hoo! Did you get the limited edition pink paisley, by chance?  oops edited to correct - just realized you said Mia. The pink paisley was the other one. So, which color did you get - pink?
> 
> Neo - I'm so looking forward to hearing your review on the pressed vs loose meteorites since you have used the loose for awhile. And thanks so much for confirming the colors! I wish they'd post the info (as well as better pictures!) on the Sephora site! I'm glad you had such a much better experience at the second Sephora. Sounds like you picked up a lot of great new things to play with!!
> 
> I love both Burt Bees and the Chapstick treatments! One can never have too many of those types of things in each purse in the winter! I always seem to lose track of them putting them in jacket pockets, vanity drawers, etc.


I wanted the LE Pink Paisley one, but I had to settle for the pink mia.. (would I get any other color? <grin>)


----------



## corkyb

OK, I used my clarisonic for face and body today.  I used both.  Made my face feel wonderful.  I used the body brush with an oily salt scrub from Aveda and the handle ended up very oily, so not sure I like sharing the handle with my body and my face.  But I did like it on my body  Two things though.  The one I bought was supposed to have some body cleansing stuff in it and didn't and when I went to remove the body brush tonight in prep for redoing my face, One of the little things inside where you place the brush broke off.  It's going back , but that means another trip to Sephora and soon.  It took me two weeks to get there this last Friday and it's only five minutes from where I work.  Just didn't think I could do it in a lunch hour and I didn't.  Why oh why do things break on me?  
Then I am going to have to wait another 24 hours to charge it up.  Has anyone used those Clarisonic opal things?
Oh I used the YSL bronzer instead of foundation to take my mom out to dinner tonight.  And put on my two new mascaras.  I gave up all eye makeup about a year ago, just got lazy I guess.  My mother couldn't stop telling me how great I looked.  Now if she was just a good looking , loving, lovable rich guy, all would be well in my world.
Paula


----------



## lonestar

http://www.drugstore.com/qxp92191/rosebud_perfume_co_/smiths_rosebud_salve.htm

I really like this salve. I keep it on my nightstand and use it on my lips and cuticles. It's light, doesn't have much of a taste and makes my lips soft overnight. I also like that it is reasonably priced.


----------



## lonestar

corkyb- I hate that your clarisonic broke.  I am loving both the face and body brushes.  My skin definitely feels softer.

I think it is hard to grip the brushes to remove them.  They have to be absolutely dry for me to grip them.  Hope you have better luck with the next one.


----------



## corkyb

Thanks.  I just hope i get it returned quickly and that I can locate the receipt.  Not the most organized person in the world.  The brush wasn't dry when I twisted it.  Maybe that was the problem.  I'm going to make them give me a whole new one, not just the brush, since the cleanser was missing, maybe it was a return.


----------



## julip

Luvmy4brats said:


> I wanted the LE Pink Paisley one, but I had to settle for the pink mia.. (would I get any other color? <grin>)


Maybe if they one day come out with a tangerine? 



lonestar said:


> http://www.drugstore.com/qxp92191/rosebud_perfume_co_/smiths_rosebud_salve.htm
> 
> I really like this salve. I keep it on my nightstand and use it on my lips and cuticles. It's light, doesn't have much of a taste and makes my lips soft overnight. I also like that it is reasonably priced.


Did you read about this salve on MUA a few years back? I tried it then and really liked it! I love little pots of balms like that. I also liked Too Faced Bunny Balm in a watermelon flavor and also pineapple, which don't seem to exist anymore. Maybe they have been completely discontinued, as this is the only one I can find - too bad, because I loved the little tin! (When it was called bunny balm, the silhouette had bunny ears. Maybe it was a copyright thing ...)



Paula - I'm sorry to hear about your Clarisonic! I hope they take care of you and make it right quickly and smoothly. That is great to hear about your new YSL bronzer and your mascaras!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> She thinks she needs a Mia.


Good job Cobbie!!!!!! And welcome to the club of evil Kindle people, mwahaha


----------



## julip

Goodness - who are these people? They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## corkyb

Shoes, bags and cosmetics Right up my alley.  Where is it?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh dear!  Yesterday I went to a SEC football game with hubby and it was sorta warm.  I went to reapply my lipstick and when I pressed it to my lips I discovered that it was sorta melted and soft and it made a mess all over my mouth!  

It was my presently my favorite (but not too dark/bright) lip color!!!  The 'oh dear' is because now I think I am going to need new lipstick and this thread moves so fast I can't find the post of the one I was wanting to try!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I also wanted to ask if anyone has ever tried the foaming version of the Purity Made Simple.  There is the original one and also the foaming one.  Anyone tried it and how does it compare to the original?


----------



## Ruby296

Wow, you ladies have been shopping like crazy! Corkyb, you made some great purchases and I'll be looking forward to your reviews of the Guerlain powders. Enjoy all


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie said:


> I also wanted to ask if anyone has ever tried the foaming version of the Purity Made Simple. There is the original one and also the foaming one. Anyone tried it and how does it compare to the original?


I have not, but I find that I can use Dial liquid vs Dial foaming hand cleanser and the foam dries my hands out terribly. Any foam hand cleanser actually does this and it's tooo bad as I like them much better. The feel of soap on my hands is like fingernails on a chalkboard. I just can't stand it. Yet, I use it, but I much prefer foam as it doesn't have the same feeling as liquid or bar soap, which is even worse. But, I would be afraid the foam cleanser from Philosophy would dry out my face. However, I'm not sure how crazy I am about the regular Purity. I used a sample on my face twice and it took forever to rinse that soapy feeling off my face and I got water all over me. I like cleaners that rinse off easily. I haven't found a good cleanser since Bobbi Brown stopped making the one I loved. Maybe I will go back to the drugstore brand--Cetaphil? or something like that. The dermatologist recommends it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

ugh.  I don't like the liquid Cetaphil.  I will not say on this board what it reminds me of, thinking I'm putting it on my face.    I just don't like the feel of it but I can use the Cetaphil cleansing bar.


----------



## Neo

From what the lady at Sephora told me when I bought my Purity, the foam version is for normal/oily skins, while the original ("milky") one is for sensitive/combination skin.

I find that I really like Purity (I have the original one) and I'm really glad I got the mammoth bottle (I was slightly worried as it was the first time I even tried it and immediately went overboard with the big bottle, hem). I have only used it with my Mia under the shower though, so not sure how it feels when used on its own. I didn't have any issue rinsing it off, but then again, I was under the shower anyway 

Kindle Gracie, is this the lipstick you were looking for?


----------



## Someone Nameless

THAT'S IT!!!  but I've never in my life paid so much for a lipstick and don't know if I can bring myself to do it!  And what if I hate the color after paying that much?  I don't have a Sephora near me.  It's an hour and a half away.  That's probably a good thing.

and I've forgotten the color and the discount code (<---notice she tries to talk herself out of it)


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> From what the lady at Sephora told me when I bought my Purity, the foam version is for normal/oily skins, while the original ("milky") one is for sensitive/combination skin.
> 
> I find that I really like Purity (I have the original one) and I'm really glad I got the mammoth bottle (I was slightly worried as it was the first time I even tried it and immediately went overboard with the big bottle, hem). I have only used it with my Mia under the shower though, so not sure how it feels when used on its own. I didn't have any issue rinsing it off, but then again, I was under the shower anyway
> 
> Kindle Gracie, is this the lipstick you were looking for?


I think it was #6 that Neo said she uses.
Paula


----------



## julip

I had watched the reviews after they debuted the Purity foaming cleanser on QVC, and they weren't entirely favorable: Purity high-foaming daily cleanser.

The same could be said for the Purity Cloths, though, and I've tried and liked them for quick changeovers. I still need to rinse after using them, but they are quick and easy. Some people experienced some stinging, but I did not. So probably if you have very sensitive skin, they aren't a good idea. I could still use these around my eyes without a problem. Maybe the first couple times I used it, I did feel some sort of sensation, but it wasn't a bad stinging by any means.

Kindle Gracie - so isn't now with the coupon the perfect time to grab that lipstick??  You know better to announce here you are trying to talk yourself out of something. Although, I say this as I'm trying to resist #3.

Cobbie - that Fresh cleanser looks nice. I'll have to put that on my 'to try' list. I have my huge bottle of purity that is still 3/4 full, my Neutrogena deep clean invigorating exfoliator, and a tube of Clarins one step exfoliator on the way, which I've been wanting to try. Also a friend of mine has highly recommended Kiehl's Ultra Facial Cleanser that she uses with her Mia, and which is next on my list.


----------



## julip

*Beauty.com Friends & Family*


----------



## Neo

Julip: now this is positively evil!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kindle Gracie: I have the #6, as Paula said, good luck with that!!! I do highly recommend it though, it's the best lipstick I've ever had!


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> Julip: now this is positively evil!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Who? What? What'd I do?   Don't kill the messenger!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Today only 20% off at shoebuy.com with code BOO


----------



## Barbiedull

Ladies...I haven't read the whole thread, so if someone has posted this, please overlook it.
The Clairsonics at drugstore.com are now working for 20% off with the coupon code SKIN20

I assume the code works for other skin products also, but I used it to get the "CLARISONIC Exclusive Pink Clarisonic Mia Arcona Set, Breast Cancer Awareness" ($197 Value!) for $119.

Just be careful that you check-out with the drugstore.com shopping bag, and not the one for beauty.com....sometimes the coupons only work through drugstore.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Burpiedoll, that's a great buy. I really like my Mia. Let us know what you think when you use yours.
> 
> Personalization, anyone? Does anyone know the difference between the two lipsticks?


Le Rouge G is "just" lipstick. Le Rouge G Brillant is the same thing but with sparkles and is shiny.


----------



## corkyb

How sparkly?  I am big time into shine but not sparkles.


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Julip, you mentioned Kiehl's. Here's a hand cream I really like.


Great deal you got, Burpiedoll! I believe that might be the same drugstore.com coupon that was posted before, but it was so many pages ago it is completely buried. So thanks so much for sharing it! It sure saves a lot of search time and for anyone who missed it.

Thanks for the lotion tip, Cobbie - it sounds great! My hands tend to get very chapped every winter and I am always looking for a good extra strength lotion. I'll have to pick up a tube of that as I love Kiehl's products. I have used their Creme de Corps one for a long time and really love it. I started my MIL on it a few years back, and now she asks for it every year and she herself also gets it for friends. I haven't tried their light version yet, but it sounds great too.

Here's another lotion I really love and is the one I like to stock up on when Bath & Body Works is having a sale I keep the small sizes in my purse. It smells a little like grapefruit, which I like. For anyone who has access to the military exchanges, I saw that at least the Marine Corps exchange has just started carrying the True Blue Spa products (the exchanges also carry Kiehl's).

2 oz on left, 1 oz travel/purse on the right.


----------



## Neo

Paula, I'm not too sure as I have the classic one - not so much into shine/sparkles, especially for the lips as they are not my best feature and so I try not to draw too much attention to them (which is why I always go for YLBB colors too ).

The best hand cream I've found so far (but I have to admit that I haven't tried those posted here as I stopped looking once I found this one ):



Sephora has them too, but I usually get it directly from l'Occitane as they sell 3 for $25 (like this I have one for home, one for work, and one for my purse). They also carry a bigger tube.


----------



## corkyb

I love the Blue Spa line.  But the best hand lotion for me is Aveda.  I just LOVE their hand lotion.  Deep penetrating but non greasy and has a wonderful sort of lemony smell.  The Blue Spa hand lotion is good tooo though.  What is Creme de Corps?  Is that body lotion or hand lotion?  I'm not much of a Kiehl's person although I would probably love it if I got started.


----------



## corkyb

L'Occitaine does make a nice hand lotion.  One time I was away for weekend with someone who had the hard creme in a tin.  I think it is really meant for cuticles, but I rubbed it all over my hands all weekend.  They felt great.  That stuff is pricey though.  I tend not to use hand lotions as regularly as I should as I don't like the greasy feeling, especially when I wash my hands, which I do frequently.  

The Body Shop makes very nice body butters if you haven't tried them.


----------



## julip

Oh Neo, I used to stock up on the L'Occitane shea hand cream too! That stuff really is the best. Unfortunately for me over time, the scent started making my allergies act up. I should try it again now that I am using a much better allergy medicine these days.  I love their little purse tubes. I'd buy them by the handfuls when they had sales at the boutiques for stocking stuffers.


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Paula, I'm not too sure as I have the classic one - not so much into shine/sparkles, especially for the lips as they are not my best feature and so I try not to draw too much attention to them (which is why I always go for YLBB colors too ).
> 
> Neo, my lips are my best feature on my face. But I am getting too old for deep lipsticks. I could wear any lipstick at one time though unless it was pale. I do not look good in pale lipstick. It washes me right out. My lips are full, I have one of those things on top, and they are a pretty deep color. Make up consultants tell me I have perfect lips. That's why I go for the shine now that I can't wear the really deep colors anymore. Besides there is nothing worse than bleeding lipstick.
> 
> Now, my nose? that is another story entirely.
> 
> Paula


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'll also recommend the L'Occitane hand lotion. It's the best! 

Their foot scrub and foot cream is also fabulous...

Paula, my husband uses the shea butter in the tin. His hands get so dry in the winter they literally start peeling. I bought it for him a few years back (he calls it the shoe polish). It's also good for making your hair shiny and smoothing frizzies.


----------



## corkyb

Speaking of shiny hair, I got the Aragon (?) mist spray from Amazon the other day and used just a touch on my damp hair yesterday instead of the spray in conditioner I usually use.  I was a bit timid because I have fine straight hair and many products, including most conditioners, can weigh down my hair.  But it also gets very snarly.  This stuff is fabulous!  I couldn't have used a smaller amount, I think 3 tiny little sprays and, oh my, my hair has body, shine and swing to it.  I will be using more of this stuff for sure.


----------



## corkyb

I used the Meteorites pressed powder today, #3, with no foundation.  It didn't do a whole lot for me.  But it didn't cake either.  I am going to try it with my foundations and see what i think.  That YSL bronzer is a keeper though.  I bought it instead of the Guerlain, because the Guerlain looked more sparkly and I don't like sparkly anywhere on my face.


----------



## Neo

Luvmy4brats said:


> Paula, my husband uses the shea butter in the tin. His hands get so dry in the winter they literally start peeling. I bought it for him a few years back (he calls it the shoe polish). It's also good for making your hair shiny and smoothing frizzies.


LOL, and I have the tiny 100% shea butter tin that I use on my lips.

I also use their shea butter milk soap in the shower - love it!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

QVC has the 8pc. hand creams in L'Occitane for 28.50. These are great and make nice little stocking stuffer's.


----------



## Neo

Kindled Spirit said:


> QVC has the 8pc. hand creams in L'Occitane for 28.50. These are great and make nice little stocking stuffer's.


Oh wow, and what a fantastic price!!!!!


----------



## corkyb

Kindled Spirit said:


> QVC has the 8pc. hand creams in L'Occitane for 28.50. These are great and make nice little stocking stuffer's.


Too bad they get you so much on shipping and handling. How much is one of those in the store? Sephora has five for $25, I think and w/FF it would be $20, no shipping if you live near one. NoW i may have to get some of these.

Did anyone watch that foundation intro on QVC Friday night? I was going to and forgot. I could never buy foundation though without trying it on I can't even buy it in the drugstore. Have to see it ON my face.
Paula


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sadly, On those little ones, the only ones I like are the blue ones.. the fragrances are too heavy on the others.


----------



## Neo

Luvmy4brats said:


> Sadly, On those little ones, the only ones I like are the blue ones.. the fragrances are too heavy on the others.


Same here - but the others make great little gifts


----------



## Addie

Aww! I missed you guys, too! Although, going on vacation has probably saved me some cash. 

Corkyb: Yay! Glad you liked the YSL bronzer! 

Julip: I think I'm going to buy the BB from Beauty.com because of the discount, no tax and free shipping.
I may just be difficult.  I think 01 has the prettiest colours, so I was somewhat disappointed when I got the 03. The colours just aren't as pretty! I'll probably go to Sephora and check them all out just to be sure it's the one I want.

Skyblue: I think I will! I'll probably go to a Nine West store to check them out first, though.


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> I love the Blue Spa line. But the best hand lotion for me is Aveda. I just LOVE their hand lotion. Deep penetrating but non greasy and has a wonderful sort of lemony smell. The Blue Spa hand lotion is good tooo though. What is Creme de Corps? Is that body lotion or hand lotion? I'm not much of a Kiehl's person although I would probably love it if I got started.


The Aveda sounds nice, especially with the lemon scent. There are many scents I can't handle in lotions, but I do like citrus.

The Creme de Corps is an all-over body lotion. It really doesn't have any scent at all - maybe just a natural lotion scent. I actually used it more as a hand lotion that I kept on hand downstairs because upstairs I used the Bliss Naked body butter (unscented) at the time. I still like the Creme de Corps a lot, but once my stylist put a purse size of that True Blue Spa hand lotion in my Christmas gift bag, I was hooked! Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 is very nice too.


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> Aww! I missed you guys, too! Although, going on vacation has probably saved me some cash.
> 
> Corkyb: Yay! Glad you liked the YSL bronzer!
> 
> Julip: I think I'm going to buy the BB from Beauty.com because of the discount, no tax and free shipping.
> I may just be difficult.  I think 01 has the prettiest colours, so I was somewhat disappointed when I got the 03. The colours just aren't as pretty! I'll probably go to Sephora and check them all out just to be sure it's the one I want.
> 
> Skyblue: I think I will! I'll probably go to a Nine West store to check them out first, though.


How was Halloween in DC, Addielove? Hope you had a great time!

I am weakening on that bronzer, and I simply don't _need _a bronzer ...

Yay! You will love the BBs if you get them. And great deal through the beauty.com sale! The no tax really makes a difference!

That's too bad about the 03! Did you try it yet or are you going to sample them all together at the store? I feel better about getting the 01 after Neo confirmed with the Sephora CS the purpose of each individual color. From that info I can see how people can end up with all 3.


----------



## sem

OK, I have been lurking on this thread since the very first post. I managed to resist until today. (the SKIN20) Discount at drugstore.com pushed me over the edge.

This is what I ordered:

1  philosophy hope in a jar therapeutic moisturizer for dry sensitive skin - 2 oz $30.40 
1  philosophy purity made simple, one-step facial cleanser -                 16 oz $25.60 
1  CLARISONIC Plus Skin Care System & Spot Therapy Kit -                  1 kit $180.00 

I have very dry skin (psoriasis) and have never done anything to my face beside wash it with water and add moisturizer. I sure hope that this works as good as you folks claim! I don't wear makeup but I really want to remove the dead skin without irritating my face. Question: if it doesn't work/irritates my face can I return it?

Must say, KB has introduced me to a LOT of things that I didn't know I couldn't live without!


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> The Aveda sounds nice, especially with the lemon scent. There are many scents I can't handle in lotions, but I do like citrus.
> 
> The Creme de Corps is an all-over body lotion. It really doesn't have any scent at all - maybe just a natural lotion scent. I actually used it more as a hand lotion that I kept on hand downstairs because upstairs I used the Bliss Naked body butter (unscented) at the time. I still like the Creme de Corps a lot, but once my stylist put a purse size of that True Blue Spa hand lotion in my Christmas gift bag, I was hooked! Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 is very nice too.


Yes, Kiehl's lip balm #1 is the one Kiehl's product I have used.


----------



## julip

sem said:


> OK, I have been lurking on this thread since the very first post. I managed to resist until today. (the SKIN20) Discount at drugstore.com pushed me over the edge.
> 
> This is what I ordered:
> 
> 1 philosophy hope in a jar therapeutic moisturizer for dry sensitive skin - 2 oz $30.40
> 1 philosophy purity made simple, one-step facial cleanser - 16 oz $25.60
> 1 CLARISONIC Plus Skin Care System & Spot Therapy Kit - 1 kit $180.00
> 
> I have very dry skin (psoriasis) and have never done anything to my face beside wash it with water and add moisturizer. I sure hope that this works as good as you folks claim! I don't wear makeup but I really want to remove the dead skin without irritating my face. Question: if it doesn't work/irritates my face can I return it?
> 
> Must say, KB has introduced me to a LOT of things that I didn't know I couldn't live without!


Welcome to this crazy thread, sem! I have said the exact same thing about all the products I've learned about here. 

What a great looking order! I think you will find using the purity and the Clarisonic with the sensitive brush head will feel great on your skin and it really does feel like a wonderful soothing facial. You will not stop touching your face to feel how smooth and soft it is. You may want to call drugstore.com's CS about their return policy before you open the package, though. I saw their return policy has the 'unopened package' statement in their 30 day return policy, but an item like that may have different rules. Hopefully you will find the Clarisonic to be just what you were looking for, though!



corkyb said:


> Speaking of shiny hair, I got the Aragon (?) mist spray from Amazon the other day and used just a touch on my damp hair yesterday instead of the spray in conditioner I usually use. I was a bit timid because I have fine straight hair and many products, including most conditioners, can weigh down my hair. But it also gets very snarly. This stuff is fabulous! I couldn't have used a smaller amount, I think 3 tiny little sprays and, oh my, my hair has body, shine and swing to it. I will be using more of this stuff for sure.


I'm glad to hear you like it! It really is so light that it is hard to overdo it like you can with other oils. I just love the scent too. I just bought a whole new bottle about a month ago, which will take me forever to get through, but I do want the spray version too, so maybe I'll have to pick one up for my travel bag. Thanks for the review! Too bad about the pressed powder. I've read about the loose balls version that the more recent lots have not really been sparkly, so I wonder if the sampler you saw out was an older one. I've also read that the pressed version will sometimes appear sparkly on top, so some people have taken a tissue and lightly wiped off the glittery spray off the surface.


----------



## Sendie

sem said:


> OK, I have been lurking on this thread since the very first post. I managed to resist until today. (the SKIN20) Discount at drugstore.com pushed me over the edge.
> 
> This is what I ordered:
> 
> 1 philosophy hope in a jar therapeutic moisturizer for dry sensitive skin - 2 oz $30.40
> 1 philosophy purity made simple, one-step facial cleanser - 16 oz $25.60
> 1 CLARISONIC Plus Skin Care System & Spot Therapy Kit - 1 kit $180.00
> 
> I have very dry skin (psoriasis) and have never done anything to my face beside wash it with water and add moisturizer. I sure hope that this works as good as you folks claim! I don't wear makeup but I really want to remove the dead skin without irritating my face. Question: if it doesn't work/irritates my face can I return it?
> 
> Must say, KB has introduced me to a LOT of things that I didn't know I couldn't live without!


I love the Hope in a Jar for dry skin. I don't have dry skin and I use it every day as I like it much better than the HiaJ regular. The regular was kinda foamy to me and I didn't like it. I thought it smelled funny at first, then I realized its a light lavender smell.
I also went to order the Clarisonic Limited last night as I finally had the $$, and its not availible anymore  They have a limited Mia, but I wanted the one that has body brushes too, so I didn't order and spent the rest of the night pouting.


----------



## corkyb

Sendie,
Where is it not available?  Sephora has it.  But you have to buy it with alll these products in it.  Was $225, but then less 20% for the ff2010 discount.  I'm sure you could get that.  '

Julip, it was the Guerlain bronzer that looked quite sparkly to me.  That's why I sent with the YSL.  Also the YSL is very light but gives some color so it will be great for the winter.  Doesn't give that tanned look.  I suppoed you could layer it on and it would.  I have another bronzer that does that, I purchased from Sephora and I did like it a lot, but i doon't know where it is and can't remember the brand.  It is probably in the bottom of a purse somewhere.

Did you know Saddleback is coming out with a ladies tote sooon also?
Paula


----------



## Tam

Just a hint for whoever farther back didn't like foaming cleansers. I use old empty foaming hand soap containers to make my own foaming hand soap for kitchen and bathrooms. I just put a couple tablespoons of liquid soap in them and then fill up with water and shake. The foam feels just like the original foaming soap that came in the container, and it saves on liquid soap big time. I'm sure it would work with facial cleanser too. And it shouldn't be more drying, as there are no added drying ingredients.  I have a couple in seasonal colors - just got out my blue snowflake one to put out for the winter.


----------



## Addie

Halloween was so much fun! Thanks for asking! I always have a great time in DC, but I think this was my best trip. I loved the fall leaves, which isn't something we get in Texas. I think I might try to go back during cherry blossom season.

Well, I mean, you could always go to the store and, you know, try the bronzer. Or you could buy it online (for 20% off), try it and then return it if you don't like it. Doesn't Sephora do free returns? 

Yeah, the no tax finally completely convinced me (you did a great job as well ). I'm going to buy it when the sale starts tomorrow.

I haven't actually received the 03 yet. I meant that on the site the pictures of it look less pretty than the other two.  I'm definitely going to go to the store to sample them all before I even open the one being delivered to the house. I might try to go to Sephora tomorrow.

Yeah, I know! The descriptions make me want to buy all three!  I might have to buy a pressed powder one as well if I really like it at Sephora.


----------



## Addie

I wasn't positive about how to say it either, but Sephora people pronounced it Gair (rhymes with "air")-lane. So that's what I've been going with.

And I really think I'm going to get a Saddleback case for my Kindle. I was waiting for the Octovo sleeves, but they're taking too long. I _might_ give it one more week before moving on to something else.


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> I wasn't positive about how to say it either, but Sephora people pronounced it Gair (rhymes with "air")-lane. So that's what I've been going with.
> 
> And I really think I'm going to get a Saddleback case for my Kindle. I was waiting for the Octovo sleeves, but they're taking too long. I _might_ give it one more week before moving on to something else.


Yay! Another SBL victim.  I am waiting and hoping that the little tease they planted about a Kindle cover will materialize soon. The leather is really heavenly. I have all but forgotten about Octovo, and I was sure that was going to be my cover too.


----------



## julip

corkyb said:


> Sendie,
> Where is it not available? Sephora has it. But you have to buy it with alll these products in it. Was $225, but then less 20% for the ff2010 discount. I'm sure you could get that. '
> 
> Julip, it was the Guerlain bronzer that looked quite sparkly to me. That's why I sent with the YSL.  Also the YSL is very light but gives some color so it will be great for the winter. Doesn't give that tanned look. I suppoed you could layer it on and it would. I have another bronzer that does that, I purchased from Sephora and I did like it a lot, but i doon't know where it is and can't remember the brand. It is probably in the bottom of a purse somewhere.
> 
> Did you know Saddleback is coming out with a ladies tote sooon also?
> Paula


Oh, the bronzer. Thanks for the reminder! That YSL really does sound wonderful. I need to stop. I had that bronzer and the Guerlain #3 lippie in my cart and then closed that tab. Phew!

But what??  SBL is coming out with a ladies' tote? I have not heard about this. Where did you read it and any other details??


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> Yay! Another SBL victim.  I am waiting and hoping that the little tease they planted about a Kindle cover will materialize soon. The leather is really heavenly. I have all but forgotten about Octovo, and I was sure that was going to be my cover too.


I predict the woman's tote will come first.


----------



## julip

Speaking of totes, I have to rave about my Stitch & Swash custom bag that I have had for about 1.5 months now. I took it out on errands yesterday and the gal at my pets' health food store loved it so much she wrote down the website address. It's the perfect market tote as you can just throw everything into it, and the straps are wide so it stays up well even when you have one strap down to access the inside.

I have the Bella Bag in the same colors to match the bag that was used in the movie "Twilight" (a wardrobe crew member there while shooting the movie found this bag in a little boutique where Angie, the artisan, had it for sale. The crew member called Angie to have her make another one so they could have two. She worked on it all night and overnighted it to them.). I had her customize it by having the feather printed on just one side so I could carry it on a 'blank' side some days. You choose your leather color, print (she has 8 to choose from or you can ask for none), gold or silver hardware, thread color, and lining color.

I also had her make me a Kindle cozy in the charcoal grey leather with a blue feather on one side and a light grey feather on the other. These are usually made with the design printed on one side.

I lost track of the thread in the Kindle Accessories forum where someone had mentioned Stitch & Swash and her new Kindle cozy (I believe she was the one who brought up the idea to Angie in the first place, of something to hold the Kindle!), so if you are here, please say hi so I can properly thank you.  The aniline leather is super soft (the charcoal even more so than the brown, though they are both really soft), and I plan to get another bag one day. Maybe another tote, maybe the foldover tote, maybe a messenger bag. She really has some great styles, and she is so accommodating and sweet with custom requests.

It has the most wonderful puddle.


----------



## Neo

I have to chime in here and rave about my Stitch & Swash tote too  . Whereas Julip got the "Bella bag", I got the classic tote, also custom made. I chose the grey leather, with a light grey leaves print (like Julip, also on one side only), and with the light grey interior. Angie accomodated the length of the straps to fit my height (or rather shortness, lol), and it's simply prefect!

I'll be happy to post some pics tonight if anyone is interested!

And I'm totally with you Julip on the puddle


----------



## louiseb

Love the bag! Neo yes, post pix of yours!


----------



## corkyb

Julip said: 
But what??  SBL is coming out with a ladies' tote? I have not heard about this. Where did you read it and any other details?? 

Sorry I can't remember.  It was on the SBL site or a you tube video though.  Seems like I might have read it on the sight when I was poking around there last week.  As a matter of fact, I was surprised the ipad case came first. And, speaking of the ipad case, I am going to go insane waiting for tomorrow to come.

What color would you all get for the ipad?  I just can't decide as I like them all too much.  I don't think I would get the black though.  I'm thinking chestnut or tobacco.


----------



## julip

Yay, Neo! I was hoping you'd chime in too.  The difference between my bag and Neo's is her seams are more finished, and mine is more 'bohemian' looking and 1" wider.

Paula - no worries. I bet you are right that if it was already mentioned on a you tube it is well into the works and we'll see it soon. The Kindle case sounds like it is still in the design stage.

Funny, when I was looking at the pics of the iPad case, I was thinking black might be my first choice - probably because I have the Zen Revisited skin on it. And that's actually holding me back too a little, because the way it holds the ipad covers up the skin. I may make an exception, though, to have all that beautiful leather and I love the design. I do hope the Kindle case allows the skin to show, though.


----------



## corkyb

Ok, now we have SBL discussions going on on three threads.  It's spreading ladies!


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Julip, is this the post?


Thanks Cobbie - it was actually this one

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,34230.msg620574.html#msg620574

(finally managed to find a way to search for it without finding a ton of Borsa Bella posts lol) but thanks for finding that post too, as I had missed additional discussion on it!

And I can't remember now if I ever thanked you for the tip you gave Neo on sizing pictures in the post - I didn't know how to do that before and was always going through the extra step of sizing down before posting! So thank you for that very helpful tip!


----------



## julip

I just received my Sephora order #1, and OMG Neo's Hourglass primer is like silk!! I am in love with this stuff already. It feels moisturizing yet goes on with an almost powdery silky finish. Wow!! Thank you for recommending, Neo! I didn't use any moisturizer beforehand. I love it that this has an SPF15.

I've also tried the pressed Meteorites 01 (translucent). It does have a glittery spray on top, and I did wipe some off as recommended in some reviews, but I was hesitant to mess with the pretty colors right away  so I didn't brush off all of it. It does cast a bit of white when I overdid a bit on my forehead, but I was able to even it out. I did the E-3 pattern as opposed to all over my face and do see a lovely sheen. There are still some sparkling to it, but from what I've read it disappears after a few applications and is just that nice glow. I think it is a keeper! I am interested in how the darker one would differ, though!


----------



## Sendie

corkyb said:


> Sendie,
> Where is it not available? Sephora has it. But you have to buy it with alll these products in it. Was $225, but then less 20% for the ff2010 discount. I'm sure you could get that. '


Sephora has the paisley one? I looked and all I saw was the pink one, I'll go look again for sure! I was going to pay $250 on the Clarisonic site, and it had extras too.


----------



## Sendie

Cobbie said:


> Sem, great purchases! Like you, I've done just fine all this time without some of the products listed here....until now. You and Sendie are now officially one of "the evil Kindle people". :


I'm evil here too?  Please don't tell my bellydance troupe, they already call me evil, malicious toad    All because I had chocolate and bragged about it on our group email one day, can you believe that


----------



## sem

I'm proud to be one of "the evil Kindle people"! What I want to know is how joining these boards shortly after getting my K1 could lead this fairly frugal person on a spending spree that included rice cooker, kuerig coffee maker, and now a Clarisonic? This does not include Kindle related products and books that I never knew I "needed" until I read about them here. This is a VERY expensive place to hang out!


----------



## julip

Sendie said:


> I'm evil here too?  Please don't tell my bellydance troupe, they already call me evil, malicious toad    All because I had chocolate and bragged about it on our group email one day, can you believe that


Was it special chocolate? And where's the link? Pictures? 



sem said:


> I'm proud to be one of "the evil Kindle people"! What I want to know is how joining these boards shortly after getting my K1 could lead this fairly frugal person on a spending spree that included rice cooker, kuerig coffee maker, and now a Clarisonic? This does not include Kindle related products and books that I never knew I "needed" until I read about them here. This is a VERY expensive place to hang out!


Who knew an innocent unassuming little thing like the Kindle could produce such havoc?

And wait - you don't have a pressure cooker yet?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm so proud of all of you evil Kindle people...


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> I just received an email saying my order for the Sephora Collection/Daily Brush Cleaner, the Hourglass/Veil Mineral Primer and the Philosophy/Purity Made Simple Luxury Size/32 oz had been cancelled due to out of stock items. I called and they said the Purity was the one out of stock and since it's available only for a limited time it would not be back now. I'm getting the 24 oz. instead. Guess I'll have to wait until next year for the larger size with or without the pump.


Hmm, they told me they might get it for the holidays. I don't care whether I get 24 or 32 oz., I just want a damn pump that screws on correctly.


----------



## julip

I have read of people getting the pump lids from Sally's Beauty Supply and trimming the end to fit. I think the lids are the same size for both bottles, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Neo

louiseb said:


> Love the bag! Neo yes, post pix of yours!


I am very happy to show off my very own S&S purse (and my boy!)


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, love your bag (and julip's too), and your boy is adorable! I will not click on that link, I will not click on that link......


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> I am very happy to show off my very own S&S purse (and my boy!)


Neo - your bag is gorgeous, and of course it is always a treat to see Neo!

Did you see I got the first part of my Sephora order extravaganza today? Can't thank you enough for recommending the wonderful primer! 

Ruby - go onnn .... click. What harm can a little click do?


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> I just received my Sephora order #1, and OMG Neo's Hourglass primer is like silk!! I am in love with this stuff already. It feels moisturizing yet goes on with an almost powdery silky finish. Wow!! Thank you for recommending, Neo! I didn't use any moisturizer beforehand. I love it that this has an SPF15.
> 
> I've also tried the pressed Meteorites 01 (translucent). It does have a glittery spray on top, and I did wipe some off as recommended in some reviews, but I was hesitant to mess with the pretty colors right away  so I didn't brush off all of it. It does cast a bit of white when I overdid a bit on my forehead, but I was able to even it out. I did the E-3 pattern as opposed to all over my face and do see a lovely sheen. There are still some sparkling to it, but from what I've read it disappears after a few applications and is just that nice glow. I think it is a keeper! I am interested in how the darker one would differ, though!


Julip, I'm so glad you like the Hourglass Veil, phew (felt kind of responsible and it is pricey!)! Doesn't it feel (and look!) fantastic? 

I haven't tried the pressed meteorites yet (will do so next week on my trip), but was wondering what brush have you used with them? A rather firm one or a soft one? I will make sure to wipe all the sparkly stuff off before using though! The Sephora lady told me that for skin with yellow undertones (like mine), the 03 would better blend and even out my skin tone (the 02 does the same for skin with pink undertones), whereas the 01 is just neutral . But I will definitely let you know once I've tried it - I do kind of hope that it will do for me the same as the 02 balls!


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> I am very happy to show off my very own S&S purse (and my boy!)


a

Ok,, I am in LOVE with that bag. Which one is it? and is it black? Wowza. I have to go back and look at the other one now, I can't see pictures at work usually. Lucky I can get in here at all really from work.


----------



## VictoriaP

This thread is scaring me.  I've read three pages back and have half a dozen things to look up.  Nooooooo.......  *turns and runs*


----------



## Neo

Thank you Julip and Ruby - Julip, I love your S&S too  

Ruby: just click, you'll see, you won't regret it  ! The leather is so yummy, I've actually been fondling my purse while walking    

Thank you Paula! It's the classic tote in dark grey leather and light grey leaves pattern - inside is light grey too


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP said:


> This thread is scaring me. I've read three pages back and have half a dozen things to look up. Nooooooo....... *turns and runs*


VictoriaP, come baaaaaack!!!!!!! Don't leave us alone here   And really, it's so much fun! Do you have a Clarisonic yet??


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> VictoriaP, come baaaaaack!!!!!!! Don't leave us alone here   And really, it's so much fun! Do you have a Clarisonic yet??


No, but it's one of the things to look up.


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> This thread is scaring me. I've read three pages back and have half a dozen things to look up. Nooooooo....... *turns and runs*


That's probably the smartest thing to do. (and don't you go blaming any of it on me....  )


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP said:


> No, but it's one of the things to look up.


Definitely! 2 weeks ago I didn't even know what it was, and now I can't live without it!!! Amazing thing!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Here's what scares me - do any of you people even have _time_ to read your Kindles anymore?  If so, when do you work it in with all this shopping?


----------



## corkyb

VictoriaP said:


> No, but it's one of the things to look up.


Run, run for your life and don't look back. You have 24 more pages just waiting for you. You won't believe the things you will need on here. It's worse than the accessories thread. Get, I tell you, while the gettin's good. Some of us are stuck in this endless cycle of buy, buy, buy.


----------



## julip

VictoriaP - yes, stay with us!! We really are quite harmless.  We are all excellent multi-taskers. 

Neo - the primer is really amazing. I thought my Borghese primer was my HG but this has moved to that spot!

My Meteorites brush does not arrive till Thursday, but I had a backup brand new of my favorite brush. I use this for my mineral foundation because I like a very sheer application, but it is really meant for shimmer powders. It is densely crowned, so I'm wondering if it is similar in feel to the Meteorites brush.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Like on the other handbag thread, I'd love to know how many Clarasonics have been sold because of my recommendation.


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie said:


> Like on the other handbag thread, I'd love to know how many Clarasonics have been sold because of my recommendation.


Poll! Poll!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

julip said:


> Poll! Poll!!


Can you add one to the first post you made?


----------



## mlewis78

Neo, I like your bag and your cat.  I don't see a link.  I'm just looking, of course.


----------



## VictoriaP

Luvmy4brats said:


> That's probably the smartest thing to do. (and don't you go blaming any of it on me....  )


Spoken like the guilty party. 



corkyb said:


> Run, run for your life and don't look back. You have 24 more pages just waiting for you. You won't believe the things you will need on here. It's worse than the accessories thread. Get, I tell you, while the gettin's good. Some of us are stuck in this endless cycle of buy, buy, buy.


Worse? Oh Lordy. I lost track long ago of how much this forum has cost me. Most of that was Heather's fault, of course...



mlewis78 said:


> Neo, I like your bag and your cat. I don't see a link. I'm just looking, of course.


Naturally. Hey, wait, that's a great idea. I need to reset my browser so I can't see links. Then I can't get in trouble, right? LOLOLOL

Oh dear. I'm simply dying of curiosity on this Clairsonic thingie. And did I see something about things that come in pink?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindle Gracie said:


> Can you add one to the first post you made?


Send a PM to Harvey, Verena or Leslie. They can create a poll and merge it with this thread... I don't have moderator powers over here.

Victoria, yes. It comes in a very pretty shade of pink.... <ducks and runs> (and I think you've cost me just about as much!)


----------



## Bonbonlover

Dang... what I wouldn't give to peek at julip's closet.  That girl is in every thread posting pictures of her new bag or accessory.  Someone is thinking about a purse, pouch or lipstick and Julip has one to show you.  Wouldn't you just love to be her sister or daughter 


Yep, I think I would give up one of my free e-books for 10 minutes in her closet


----------



## Sendie

julip said:


> Was it special chocolate? And where's the link? Pictures?
> 
> Who knew an innocent unassuming little thing like the Kindle could produce such havoc?
> 
> And wait - you don't have a pressure cooker yet?


It was a Milka bar and I haven't quite figured out how to put pictures in yet.

I don't have a pressure cooker, but I bought a food processor Saturday. How did I ever live without that thing??!! My son loves playing with it so much he's been cooking dinner!


----------



## Sendie

Cobbie said:


> Bellydance troup? Evil, malicious toad? Chocolate? Sounds interesting.
> 
> Sem, I've bought so much stuff I never thought I needed, Kindle related and otherwise. And now this thread has put me over the top.
> 
> *EVIL KINDLE PEOPLE UNITE!!!!!!*


I'll raise a wine glass to that! I just got home from troupe practice and I'm tired and sweaty and I STILL can't find the limited edition Clarisonic  Someone said it was at Sephora, but I don't see it. I found one at Selfridges, but they don't ship to the states, or even Malta. Only the UK.


----------



## julip

Bonbonlover said:


> Dang... what I wouldn't give to peek at julip's closet. That girl is in every thread posting pictures of her new bag or accessory. Someone is thinking about a purse, pouch or lipstick and Julip has one to show you. Wouldn't you just love to be her sister or daughter
> 
> Yep, I think I would give up one of my free e-books for 10 minutes in her closet


LOL Bonbon! Well, I have been told more than a few times by DH to go shopping in my closet , but really, it's not that exciting, nor is there much there. I just happen to coincidentally have the same tastes as many of you all here. Plus many of those said purchases were initiated by posts I read on this forum. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it. 



Sendie said:


> I'll raise a wine glass to that! I just got home from troupe practice and I'm tired and sweaty and I STILL can't find the limited edition Clarisonic  Someone said it was at Sephora, but I don't see it. I found one at Selfridges, but they don't ship to the states, or even Malta. Only the UK.


Sorry to hear that, Sendie! Since it just recently went out of stock on the Clarisonic site, I wonder if you contacted them directly if they can help you locate one. Maybe also check ebay periodically as some online beauty stores buy LE's and resell there.

As an aside, scary thing that I did a google search for "Clarisonic paisley" and one of my posts came up as the first hit.


----------



## julip

Sendie said:


> It was a Milka bar and I haven't quite figured out how to put pictures in yet.
> 
> I don't have a pressure cooker, but I bought a food processor Saturday. How did I ever live without that thing??!! My son loves playing with it so much he's been cooking dinner!


Looks really good! I've never had their chocolate, though I did just have one of their delicious hot cocoas from my Tassimo machine last night. 










Congrats on your food processor! It really is amazing all that it can do. What a bonus that it has your son cooking dinner.


----------



## julip

mlewis78 said:


> Neo, I like your bag and your cat. I don't see a link. I'm just looking, of course.


Here ya go. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39403.msg731141.html#msg731141


----------



## VictoriaP

Did anyone figure out when the Sephora FF2010 code actually ends? (Please say yesterday...)


----------



## julip

VictoriaP said:


> Did anyone figure out when the Sephora FF2010 code actually ends? (Please say yesterday...)


Sorry - you have through the 3rd to save at Sephora, as well as this beauty.com sale starting tomorrow. Happy shopping! 

(clickable image)


----------



## Sendie

Greyt idea Julip, I just sent them an email asking for help.  Hopefully I get good news from them.  Maybe they have some leftover?  
I bring the Milka bars home from overseas, but I've also seen them at Walgreen's, just not as much variety in the flavors.  They are SO much better than Hershey's, really smooth and creamy.  I can't even eat Hershey's anymore, tastes like wax to me.  Lindt makes good bars too, I love their chili one and the salt one.


----------



## julip

Aw shucks about the paisley. Sendie, I hope one pops up one of these days. Sounds like your best bet might be keeping an eye on ebay. Good luck!

Hi Cobbie's friend!







. You will be one of us soon enough ... mwahahaha ... 

And welcome! That Guerlain lipstick really looks gorgeous. I'm still resisting #3 ...


----------



## louiseb

Neo said:


> I am very happy to show off my very own S&S purse (and my boy!)


Very nice! (including your boy!) I couldn't stand it ordered the Bella bag. I also got the yellow Mia and it is home charging.  Staying away from Sephora though, I've spent enough!


----------



## Addie

Well, I came home last night, and waiting for me was my first Sephora order and the Mia. It's charging in the bathroom right now. 

As a refresher, my first Sephora order was:
Philosophy Purity 32oz
Philosophy Beach Girl Set
Philosophy Bridal Party Set
Philosophy Bobbing for Apples Set
Clarisonic Replacement Brush Head (2)
Shiseido Eyelash Curler
Sephora Purple Studded Bag (Medium and Small)

So I was planning on giving two of the Philosophy sets away, but I kind of like them all ...  

And I remember the S&S bags from the other thread. I really love the hobo with pockets. But first! I need to order some more stuff from ... maybe Sephora instead of Beauty.com. Even though Sephora has tax, if I buy more sets, it'll reach $50, and then I'll get free shipping. And then I need a Kindle sleeve. *sigh*


----------



## Ruby296

Julip and Neo you are enablers extraodinaire!! And I say that with the utmost admiration and respect  I DID click on that link and wow, what beautiful bags! But I have to wait a while since I just got my Muzetto bag a few weeks ago. And if anyone is interested I found a new cream foundation from Graftobian. It's the HD Glamour Cream and of course I read about it on Makeup Alley. Got great reviews so I ordered a palette and a couple of full size shades. I got very lucky and found my match right away. Let me tell you this stuff is amazing!!!! Blows MAC right out of the water. The full size jar is $12 and it gives amazing coverage, but still looks very natural, like you have nothing on.  You can get it on their site or I found it for less at Paint and 
Powder Cosmetics. I used to use MMU then went to MAC studio fix but could never get the right shade. Graftobian comes in tons of shades and it's easily mixed to get a custom shade. 

Bonbon, I'm with you, would love to see all of Julip's goodies!!


----------



## Sendie

*SUCCESS!!!* I have the paisley Clarasonic on its way to me! A wonderful person answered my email and said she could get me one if I called her, so I did . Now I have the EVIL Kindle people to thank for giving away more of my hard-earned $$.


----------



## julip

Sendie said:


> *SUCCESS!!!* I have the paisley Clarasonic on its way to me! A wonderful person answered my email and said she could get me one if I called her, so I did . Now I have the EVIL Kindle people to thank for giving away more of my hard-earned $$.


Woo hoo!! Congratulations. I'm glad the right person saw your email. Yay! So happy for you. Lucky you, that one is so pretty.

And by the way, you have now crossed over to the dark side and officially become one of the evil doers. I had to stop by the grocery store on the way home today, which is right next to Walgreens, so I came home with this. Mmmmmm!


----------



## julip

louiseb said:


> Very nice! (including your boy!) I couldn't stand it ordered the Bella bag. I also got the yellow Mia and it is home charging.  Staying away from Sephora though, I've spent enough!


Yay! What color/design/etc did you get? It really is such a great bag - easy in and out - best errand bag ever, and like Neo, I pet it while I wear it.


----------



## Addie

Sendie said:


> *SUCCESS!!!* I have the paisley Clarasonic on its way to me! A wonderful person answered my email and said she could get me one if I called her, so I did . Now I have the EVIL Kindle people to thank for giving away more of my hard-earned $$.


Yay!! I'm glad you managed to get the one you wanted!

Milka is really good! Actually, while I was in DC, I was in a little Balkan-type grocery store, and they had some. So of course I bought some to take home with me. 

I tried my mia tonight, and I loved it. It made my face feel so smooth! So thanks for the enabling!

And I just bought two beauty blender sets. One for me, and one for a friend as part of her birthday present. I watched and read so many reviews on that thing (here and out there ). I'm super excited to try it.

Has anyone bought this:

It seems to be super popular. I was going to buy it online, but it's out of stock. So I might check it out when I get to a physical Sephora store.

Oh, and how about this:

I watched a review that said it stopped your concealer/powder from getting into the creases under your eye. What do you all use to prevent that? I hate when my concealer and powder crease under my eye.


----------



## julip

I know you are all going to be _completely _shocked by this  ... but I haven't tried either of those products, Addielove! They look great, though. UD's 24/7 eyeliners are my staple after years of using BB shimmer gels liners and MAC gel liners, and I've read HG raves for the UD primer potion. That MUFE powder looks nice too, and that brand always seems to get a lot of raves.

I've never really had a problem with concealer creasing under the eye, but I have had problems with eyeliner and shadow creasing above the eye. I use much less eye makeup these days so I don't really run into it anymore, but using primer has always seemed to do the trick for me. I am really loving Neo's rec on that Hourglass primer! I used to also use Laura Mercier's eye basics in wheat (on the eyelid), which I think someone else recommended somewhere in this thread many pages back - apologies that I can't remember who that was! It basically did the same thing as the primer potion did. I don't know if you could use those undereye as well as above, though.

If you try the MUFE, I'll be curious how you like it! As well as that UD set - love the colors in it.


----------



## Addie

I am shocked. 

Oh, I didn't know primer helped with the creasing. Well, I already ordered the Hourglass primer, so I think I'll wait and see if it does the trick for under my eyes first.

I really love the UD colours in that palette as well; I'm just a little concerned about some of them having sparkles. So I guess I'm glad it's out of stock online so it forces me to go to the store and check it out. Hopefully they've got it there!


----------



## julip

Oh, and yay about the beautyblenders too! I hope you and your lucky friend (!) love them as much as I do. I pretty much only use it to blend in my concealer in the inner corners of my eye area and close to under my eye, but it really has so many great uses. And they are so fun and happy to look at.  

I thought you had also gotten the primer but I wasn't 100% sure. Wait till you try it!   Good luck with the palette at the store.


----------



## Sendie

I can't wait to get my Clarisonic, I'm having it shipped to work so I can start the charging process on it.  I forgot to ask her how soon it would get to me though.  I hope soon!

Aren't Milka bars SO good?  I could live on them if I let myself.  

The only primer I've used is Philosophy's The Present, are the others that much better?  .........I should stay away from you evil people so I don't spend more $!


----------



## lonestar

Did we have any discussion on this thread about eyelash cremes?  Did I dream that?  I've looked back quite a way on this thread and didn't find any mentions.  Does anybody remember?


----------



## corkyb

I just bought the new conditioning growing Lancome Defincils something or other. It's not the plain defincils.  I am loving it as a mascara with the mascara that is by Guerlain or someone else that was posted on here with the little tiny stub of a brush on the end.

If anyone has the coupon for FF2010 handy can you repost it or a link?  I am at work and can't get to my email to get it.

I am heading there as soon as I can (lunch hour).
Thanks
Paula


----------



## corkyb

Oh, yes, I had a sample of that HD Forever white powder and I loved it.  I can't remember why I loved it so much but I did just buy it again last week. I haven't used it yet though as I have been using Meteorites and bronzer this week.  I have to take back my broken clarisonic.


----------



## Sendie

corkyb said:


> Oh, yes, I had a sample of that HD Forever white powder and I loved it. I can't remember why I loved it so much but I did just buy it again last week. I haven't used it yet though as I have been using Meteorites and bronzer this week. I have to take back my broken clarisonic.


A broken Clarisonic? Oh no! Thank will be my luck. I don't even have a green thumb, I have a brown one


----------



## julip

Sorry Paula - I'm sure you are long gone right now ... hope you found the coupon. Here it is just in case. The link for the actual email has already been taken down:

Borders Rewards Perks Sephora coupon


----------



## julip

*The Nordstrom Womens & Kids Half Yearly Sale is on now! Nov 3-6! *



*and woo hoo! You can now shop Nordstrom Rack online!*



My anniversary sale Treesje is on there. I love this bag. It's bigger than it looks too. It's a wonderful soft metallic suede that looks like a soft sueded linen.


Here's the purse blog that made me hit the button when it was up on the Anniversary Sale:
"Don't be fooled, you guys - this Treesje bag is suede"


----------



## louiseb

julip said:


> Yay! What color/design/etc did you get? It really is such a great bag - easy in and out - best errand bag ever, and like Neo, I pet it while I wear it.


I got one exactly like yours, but I got the feather on both sides.  Can't wait, she said it would take 2 weeks. I'm going to FL for about a week for family Thanksgiving and hoping I have it by then


----------



## julip

louiseb said:


> I got one exactly like yours, but I got the feather on both sides.  Can't wait, she said it would take 2 weeks. I'm going to FL for about a week for family Thanksgiving and hoping I have it by then


Oh boy! I hope you love yours too. The leather is so nice. Please post pictures when you get it! I still love looking at all her custom bags on her blog page. Just makes me want something in all the combo colors, though.


----------



## Addie

Just got back from Sephora. Decided to keep the 03 meteorite. I tried to get Laura Mercier's Secret Camouflage after hearing great things about it, but they didn't have my colour available in store. I thought about buying it online, but I don't really need it right now and I don't want to have to buy more stuff to get the free shipping. I also asked if they had the UD Naked palette, and the guy said they wouldn't have it until next year! I almost went away without buying anything, but then I decided to get this:

You know, because it's almost winter and my skin will be dry. And I got 20% off. And I liked the bottle. 
The "it's 20% off!" excuse is killing me.  But I'm finally done!

I'm not clicking on that link, Julip! Nope. I'm absolutely not going to ...

ETA: Oh, and I forgot to say that I tried the Hourglass Primer today and loved it! It's so soft and silky and didn't leave a white sheen on my skin, which is what some of the reviews I read said. It really kept my makeup in place as well. Love it! Thanks for the recommendation, Neo!


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> Sorry Paula - I'm sure you are long gone right now ... hope you found the coupon. Here it is just in case. The link for the actual email has already been taken down:
> 
> Borders Rewards Perks Sephora coupon


Thanks Julip. I did end up perusing this entire thread after I couldn't find it in my email. I was determined. And then didn't buy a thing in the store as they didn't have anything I wanted really. Had to go online tonight. I bought Purity, Guerlain lipstick in muted plum, those bb sponge things (not even sure what they do), L'Occitane shea butter, and maybe that's it. what did I miss? I still have almost two hours to get more. 
Paula


----------



## lonestar

Cobbie said:


> Last Day! Last Day! Last Day!​
> Today is the last day for Sepora's FF2010 Sale. Just thought I'd mention this in case you haven't taken _complete_ advantage of it.
> 
> Lonestar, I remember something about eyelash cremes. I'll look. Are you talking about cremes that help eyelashes grow or conditioners?


Cobbie, I remember something about something that had jojoba oil. I think it made eyelashes grow. Try as I might, I have not found it.

Oh, I went to Ulta today. I live in a rural community and this is the first time I have been there. It's a new store to Wichita Falls where I can shop. Previously, all they had was a small Sally beauty supply store. I was overwhelmed- totally. Wow!


----------



## julip

Great choices, Paula! The sponges have a lot of great uses. I use it mainly to blend in my concealer after I apply it with my finger, but people use it for all types of foundation or cream blushes too.  The tip of the 'egg' is good for getting into tight spots like the inner corner of your eyes, and the larger end is good for larger areas.  You use a sort of bouncing motion to blend evenly and smoothly. AddieLove mentioned watching a lot of videos so it, so I think she knows more about it than I do   

Glad you finally got your Purity, and I am eager to hear about the pretty Guerlain shade! I was able to resist the lipstick at last because I really grab my fresh sugar gloss or BB gloss over most of my lipsticks these days. Maybe next F&F sale   or the next time I pass a Guerlain counter.

I would say if you want one more thing, go for Neo's Hourglass primer . I think that's my favorite purchase of this year's F&F. 

AddieLove - that's good to hear you are keeping the 03! Have you tried it yet? That's too bad about the things you were looking for. I use the Laura Mercier concealer and really love it. I sometimes use Bobbi Brown's, but I always end up going back to the LM.  The Shiseido packaging really is elegant!


----------



## julip

Lonestar - is this the post, from skyblue? What you said sounded familiar as it sounded really interesting to me too, and I had remembered I asked her about it. So I searched through my replies.



skyblue said:


> My best beauty find would have to be *Neu Lash*. I now have lovely, long lashes! It takes awhile, but it's well worth the wait!
> 
> http://neulash.com/gorgeouslashes/index.html?gclid=CMXw0NeJ5KQCFc1K5wodNAtEKg


----------



## lonestar

julip said:


> Lonestar - is this the post, from skyblue? What you said sounded familiar as it sounded really interesting to me too, and I had remembered I asked her about it. So I searched through my replies.


Thank you Julip. I just could not find it. Now to shop.


----------



## corkyb

I have Neo's primer. I forgot to order the Shisheido eyelash curler. I have one but it has definitely seen better days.  Now I will have to pay shipping.  Oh, I just have to say, have you seen the SB tote that they previewed tonight in their facebook page.  OH MY,  I felt faint after looking at it.  I am a big tote person too.


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> Lonestar - is this the post, from skyblue? What you said sounded familiar as it sounded really interesting to me too, and I had remembered I asked her about it. So I searched through my replies.


Well,, it better work at that price! too rich for my blood, but I'd love to see those results.


----------



## julip

Cute new bags and shower cap!


----------



## skyblue

lonestar said:


> Thank you Julip. I just could not find it. Now to shop.


If anyone is interested in LONGER, LUSH LASHES, I highly recommend the *Neulash*. The results aren't immediate, but it's worth the wait! I use the *DIOR LASH MAXIMIZER *and *Mally Mascara* with fabulous results!

I ordered more of the Dior Lash Maximizer during the Sephora F&F sale. My other purchases included my essentials: Makeup Forever HD Powder, Clinique All About Eyes (wish I could buy this by the barrel!), Tan Towels and Philosophy Hand Cream. (Time on Your Hands is the best, but they didn't have it so I got the Amazing Grace hand cream. Kiehls Ultimate Strength Hand Salve is also Da Bomb!)


----------



## Addie

Paula: Wow! You got a ton of great stuff!

It's true. I've watched a lot of BB videos.  I even watched them comparing it to a triangular sponge and a cheap version of the BB. The BB is supposed to give you a more airbrushed look.

You're supposed to soak it in water and then squeeze out the majority of the water. Then you can put liquid foundation on either your face or your hand and blend the foundation by bouncing the bottom of the BB all over your face. The small part of the BB is supposed to be for under your eyes and other small places like spaces along your nose. You can use it for liquid, cream or powder.

When cleaning it, make sure you avoid sinking your nails into it as that can tear the BB. It's supposed to last three months.

And now you know pretty much everything I do about it.

Julip: I haven't tried the 03 yet. I actually bought it for my mom. Of course, I may accidentally use it. 
I'm glad to hear your like LM; it seems to be a really great brand for concealer and foundation.

I love the new SB tote! It's so pretty!

Those new makeup & travel bags are adorable!


----------



## corkyb

Ok, what is LM and what bags are adorable?


----------



## corkyb

Oh and thanks for the BB tips.  I can't wait to try it out, although I am not a sponge person.  But I do love the airbrushed look.  I seriously thought about buying that Temptu machine with the FF discount.  But she took so long to get it on my face.  I don't like to be any longer than necessary with makeup.


----------



## corkyb

Oh and I can't believe I had to go to PAGE TWO to find this thread.  slipping, ladies, slipping.


----------



## Barbiedull

Has anyone posted the beauty.com 20% coupon? BTY20
It's good until 11/5 11:59pm Pacific Time.


----------



## Neo

OK ladies - sorry I've been MIA for the last few days, but have been working super late and running around like a headless chicken getting ready for my trip! It's a 3 weeks trips, so had loads to get done before leaving tomorrow morning (going to South East Asia for both business and holidays).

Just wanted to say that I managed to still order and receive the Alima Buff brush Julip recommended for the pressed Meteorites  . It's coming with me on my trip, and I think it will be perfect indeed (it is much softer than the pink Guerlain I use for the little Meteorites ball, for which the pink is perfect!). Once again, thank you Julip for the great recommendation  

Julip: did you get your second Sephora order with the Meteorite balls, NARS Lovejoy and the pink Guerlain brush? Just want to know how you like it all  

Cobbie: so glad you like the Guerlain lipstick - doesn't it feel amazing??

AddieLove: once again, I'm really relieved and happy you too like the Hourglass Veil, my ever favorite piece of make up!!!! Just feels and looks so wonderful! I'm really looking forward to know how you like the Guerlain Meteorites (just remember that it's a very light and sheer powder, so no spectacular effects, just really natural and super nice - and don't you love how they smell?)

Paula: nice last haul from Sephora, you go girl  ! Hope you have better luck with your new Clarisonic (as a tip, with the Mia they recommend you put the cap on the brush to help get a better grip to remove or put the brush back - it works great I find) and that you enjoy all your goodies! Can wait to hear from you on the oh so difficult to get Purity.

Louiseb: you are going to looooove your S&S Bella bag, and you won't be able to stop petting it  !

Ruby: are you getting your S&S bag soon or what  ?


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, have a wonderful and safe trip! Where in SE Asia will you be traveling? No, no S&S bag for me right now...I had to deal w/huge plumbing disaster on Sunday and while now fixed, it took a large chunk of $. I did console myself a wee bit by ordering a small gadget sleeve in Tobacco from Saddleback. I got shipping notice today so can't wait till it arrives.


----------



## Neo

Yay, congratulations on your SB sleeve, I bet you will love it!!!!!!! Just so yummy leather!

I'm going to Bangkok (Thailand) for work, and then to Cambodia for holidays - I used to live there, so having a feeling of going back home  . I'm exhausted right now and not looking forward to the long flight, but still super excited and so happy to be going (especially as it is getting cold here and we had super ugly weather today)


----------



## Addie

Paula: LM stands for Laura Mercier. I've heard really wonderful things about the brand, but I've just never gotten around to trying them. It'll probably be my next purchase.

These bags are the adorable ones:


Neo: Hope you have a fantastic time on your trip! Stay safe and take lots of pictures!
Yes, I love how the Meteorites smell! And I think they're just so adorable! I'll be sure to let you all know what I think when I use them.
I love the Hourglass Veil. It's awesome! I'm so glad you recommended it!


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> OK ladies - sorry I've been MIA for the last few days, but have been working super late and running around like a headless chicken getting ready for my trip! It's a 3 weeks trips, so had loads to get done before leaving tomorrow morning (going to South East Asia for both business and holidays).
> 
> Just wanted to say that I managed to still order and receive the Alima Buff brush Julip recommended for the pressed Meteorites . It's coming with me on my trip, and I think it will be perfect indeed (it is much softer than the pink Guerlain I use for the little Meteorites ball, for which the pink is perfect!). Once again, thank you Julip for the great recommendation
> 
> Julip: did you get your second Sephora order with the Meteorite balls, NARS Lovejoy and the pink Guerlain brush? Just want to know how you like it all


Safe, safe travels, Neo! I hope you have a great time manage to fit in some nice sightseeing too. Hoping too you have free wi-fi where you will be staying so you can check in with us, or we will miss you terribly! 

And yes! My Sephora order #2 arrived today - the meterorites balls 02 are wonderful, as is that adorable brush! I'm so glad you let me know that it is much better than other brushes to break up the powder. I tried it today, and just like with the 01 pressed, it gives such a beautiful ethereal glow - really love it! Thanks so much for recommending both. I'm so glad you are liking the Alima buff brush - it is a great companion for the pressed.

Oh, and I also received my Harajuku bags - the pencil bag and the clutch, both in the clear. These are the cutest bags!! I got them in the Makeup Girls pattern. They are just so cheery to look at, and very nice quality. Thanks for that enable as well. '

And lastly, that NARS Lovejoy - it is gorgeous and is such a nice match for my skin tone as well. I am usually scared to go with something too dark even though I know the NARS blushes tend to run very sheer, but what then ends up happening is I end up with a blush that doesn't show up on my skin at all. This is going to be a favorite for sure.


----------



## julip

Barbiedull said:


> Has anyone posted the beauty.com 20% coupon? BTY20
> It's good until 11/5 11:59pm Pacific Time.


Thanks, Barbiedull! I had actually blocked this sale from my mind . After all my Sephora orders, I sure didn't need to be reminded that there was this other sale going on right now .


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> Yay, congratulations on your SB sleeve, I bet you will love it!!!!!!! Just so yummy leather!
> 
> I'm going to Bangkok (Thailand) for work, and then to Cambodia for holidays - I used to live there, so having a feeling of going back home . I'm exhausted right now and not looking forward to the long flight, but still super excited and so happy to be going (especially as it is getting cold here and we had super ugly weather today)


Thanks, I am sure I'll love the sleeve

Your work/pleasure itinerary sounds fantastic and I do hope you'll be able to pop in here every now and then while you're away. My last trip to Asia was China in Dec 2004, and I'm dying to go back! Take care!


----------



## corkyb

Neo, where does Neo go when you go away for prolonged time periods?  Are you going to have access to a computer and online access?  I will miss you if you are not on here.


----------



## Neo

Thank you ladies, I know I'm going to miss you all to and definitely will try to check wherever I can!!! I have great cat sitter who takes care of Neo when I'm away, and he loves her dearly, so all is well !

Got to run - boarding now. Don let this thread get too out of hand while I'm away or else I'll have too much shopping to catch up with, lol!

Hugs


----------



## louiseb

Just got the email that my Stitch and Swash Bella bag has shipped!!


----------



## babnaw

Thanks to you ladies, I have ordered a Clarisonic Mia. I got the Limited Edition Hope Mia http://www.clarisonic.com/us/shop/sonic-cleansing-system-limited-edition.php directly from Clarisonic. It was $149, but it comes with two extra brush heads and cleaner (I don't care about the cleaner, but the extra brush heads will be nice to have).


----------



## Hedy

Just read this whole thread.  Glad the Sephora FF sale is over, LOL.


----------



## babnaw

Cobbie said:


> Babnaw, I looked at that Mia before going with the plain vanilla white. Yours is lovely. It's official....you're one of us....the evil Kindle people.


It's a very expensive club to belong to I must say  I also bought some philosophy purity facial cleanser and microdelivery exfoliating wash. I almost bought some items from Sephora, but luckily had enough willpower to resist this time.


----------



## corkyb

Waaaa, I miss Neo already.  How long is she gone for? Til after the holidays?


----------



## louiseb

Cobbie said:


> Louiseb, your picture pushed me over the edge. I just ordered the Twilight bag. Haven't even seen the movie but here I am jumping on the pop culture bandwagon.


I've only seen the first movie, don't think that is the one with the bag, but I love the look. When she emails you let her know you saw it on Kindleboards, that's what I did, and she thanked me for letting her know.


----------



## Barbiedull

Cobbie said:


> I received my Guerlain Rouge G today with the personalized case. The color 13 Giny and the case are both beautiful and the lipstick feels devine.


 Cobbie, are these lipsticks refillable? They are really nice cases...


----------



## Barbiedull

Cobbie said:


> Unfortunately, there are no refills. Wouldn't that be nice? They are heavier than the usual lipstick so it adds a little weight to your purse. I guess that's a small price to pay considering it's such a lovely case and, as I said, the lipstick feels devine.


I can't see getting them engraved to throw away...seems such a waste of a beautiful case! They need to make a refill!


----------



## Addie

Cobbie said:


> Waaaa, me too. Three weeks...sob, sob...she'll try to check in but what if she can't....WAIL....


 Me, three! 

Just thought I would let everyone know that Beauty.com's 20% off coupon was extended until tonight.


----------



## Barbiedull

AddieLove said:


> Me, three!
> 
> Just thought I would let everyone know that Beauty.com's 20% off coupon was extended until tonight.


Don't read this Cobbie!


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Babnaw, I looked at that Mia before going with the plain vanilla white. Yours is lovely. It's official....you're one of us....the evil Kindle people.
> 
> Louiseb, your picture pushed me over the edge. I just ordered the Twilight bag. Haven't even seen the movie but here I am jumping on the pop culture bandwagon.
> 
> I just got back from Neimans where I took my new personalized Guerlain G lipstick compact in to show them that on the top was some etching that didn't make sense. They said it was the month and year - Nov 10 - done by the engraver. Hmmm...didn't really need that but the more I think about it the better I like it. The next engraving promotional will be Dec. 9 and the lipstick feels so good I just might have to get another one. Anyway...in front of me were these cute little pastel-colored balls with the sign Meteorites next to them. Now you all may think I know what you are talking about around here but you are soooo wrong. Most of the time I'm going  . The sales rep swished some around on my face and I am now the proud owner of Guerlain 01 Mythic Parfait, with brush. Now to find a cute little container.
> 
> Life is good.


I miss Neo too! Knowing her, she'll probably do whatever it takes to get to some wifi to check up on us if she doesn't have it readily available. If not, at least our wallets will get a little break. I think half my Sephora haul was due to her. 

Yay, Cobbie, on both the Bella Bag and the Meteorites! I have been using mine and really love them. The little tub o' balls is so cheerful to look at besides. 

I have seen the Twilight movies - the BB shows up in both movies, but more prominently in New Moon, as it is hanging on her mirror by her bed the times you see it. The bag does show up in several scenes in the first movie, but they are background or partial shots. I watched the movies again after I had ordered my bag since i never noticed it the first time. Angie didn't even know that is what movie her bag was to be in until someone told her they saw it when the movie came out! I also have to add that while I did enjoy the movies, I am fairly certain I would not have if I hadn't read the books, which I read in marathon style a few months ago. They leave a lot to the viewers background knowledge of the storyline, so I always tell friends it is like a supplement to the books, not really stand alone. At least that is how it seemed to me. So if you watch the movies, I highly recommend reading the books before it! I read one, watched the movie, read the 2nd, watched the movie, and so on. 

The movie stills she shows on the product page are pretty much it as far as 'sightings'. Here are a couple more:



















Hope you are all enjoying your weekend! And wow, louiseb, I can't believe yours has already shipped! I just know I'm going to end up ordering another within the next 6 months.


----------



## Sendie

I've wanted one of those bags since someone posted it the first time, and now I'm REALLY wanting one!  But!  I just bought the paisley Clarisonic and I can't see spending more $ just now.    but I want, I want!


----------



## babnaw

Sendie said:


> I've wanted one of those bags since someone posted it the first time, and now I'm REALLY wanting one! But! I just bought the paisley Clarisonic and I can't see spending more $ just now.  but I want, I want!


I hear you on this. I just bought two Roots bags which I love, and a Clarisonic Mia, so I really don't have the extra money to buy a Bella bag. I'm REALLY wanting one though. I'm thinking I might have to part with one of my Roots bags now to fund a Bella Bag, but I love both of them so I don't know if I can part with them


----------



## corkyb

Well, she's not even gone two days and this thread made second page.  Or are we all just so broke, we can't do any more accessories til after the holidays?


----------



## Barbiedull

corkyb said:


> Well, she's not even gone two days and this thread made second page. Or are we all just so broke, we can't do any more accessories til after the holidays?


 I bought a Nook yesterday...I have 2-K2's and don't NEED a Nook, but the price was great!


----------



## Ruby296

Julip, you're really making it hard to resist that bag! Can anyone post pics of the interior? Is it just one big space or are there little pockets, pouches, organizers? Also, I didn't bookmark the link, do you know what page it was on or could you repost? Thanks, I think


----------



## Barbiedull

corkyb said:


> Well, she's not even gone two days and this thread made second page. Or are we all just so broke, we can't do any more accessories til after the holidays?


Corkyb...did you sell all the Oberons you had listed in the buy/sell/trade forum last month?


----------



## corkyb

Barbiedull said:


> Corkyb...did you sell all the Oberons you had listed in the buy/sell/trade forum last month?


No, I didn't. are you interested in one? You can pm me and we can discuss.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Not reading...not reading....
> 
> Julip, thank your of the movie info. and pictures. I love backstories and this is one of the best. I simply _refuse_ to be left out of the 'what's happenin' loop.
> 
> I used my Meteorites today and my skin felt sooo soft and smooth. It had a bright and vibrant look. Plus, the Guerlain lady said it makes you look younger and that can't be bad.  So glad I bought it.


Cobbie, did you get the pressed meteorites or the balls? I can't see much except a matte look when I used the pressed.
Paula


----------



## julip

Ruby296 said:


> Julip, you're really making it hard to resist that bag! Can anyone post pics of the interior? Is it just one big space or are there little pockets, pouches, organizers? Also, I didn't bookmark the link, do you know what page it was on or could you repost? Thanks, I think


My ears were burning!  Ruby, here's one shot of the interior (sorry for the bad iPhone pic) plus my other post has another shot as well as the links. It really is a great and well made bag, with such nice custom options! It is just one big space with one slip pocket and a key clip. I like how my Borsa Bella cosmetic bags I use for organization look against the lining. She has a listing to add an extra pocket, but it is a little pricey as it is a zip leather one.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39403.msg731141.html#msg731141

The small Bella bag is a nice sounding size too - I'm sure I'll end up with one of those too .


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> Well, she's not even gone two days and this thread made second page. Or are we all just so broke, we can't do any more accessories til after the holidays?


I've been banned from shopping while sick. Hubs is a party pooper. He just doesn't understand retail therapy.


----------



## julip

Ooh Cobbie - I'm taking mental notes on what you learned about the Meteorites - I just bought them online, so I know none of this. So you are supposed to swipe underneath the balls to get the color? I've just been swirling on top a little furiously to make sure the color transfers.  

Paula - I don't really see anything after either the pressed or loose until I tilt my face towards the light or look in the sun. That's when I see the ethereal glow. It really is nice, not sparkly.

Barbiedull - lucky you to get in on the $99 nook! I had bought mine earlier in the week and got the wi-fi only for $20 more than yours. I was so tempted to get another, but luckily they ended the listing before I had a chance to . I really love it - it arrived on Friday (nice timing since it was my bday ) I got the orange back cover and industriell cover for it, but then my DH took me to B&N to look at more accessories and I came home with their Lyra lighted front cover, which I love more than the Kindle lighted cover. Very bright light and just a cool look to it.


----------



## julip

Luvmy4brats said:


> I've been banned from shopping while sick. Hubs is a party pooper. He just doesn't understand retail therapy.


Oh nooo! Feel better soon. We will back you up - retail therapy is a proven cure - produces endorphins and all that good stuff!


----------



## Barbiedull

julip said:


> Barbiedull - lucky you to get in on the $99 nook! I had bought mine earlier in the week and got the wi-fi only for $20 more than yours. I was so tempted to get another, but luckily they ended the listing before I had a chance to . I really love it - it arrived on Friday (nice timing since it was my bday ) I got the orange back cover and industriell cover for it, but then my DH took me to B&N to look at more accessories and I came home with their Lyra lighted front cover, which I love more than the Kindle lighted cover. Very bright light and just a cool look to it.


I really didn't need the Nook, just couldn't pass it up. Now it's one more thing to buy accessories for!


----------



## Barbiedull

Luvmy4brats said:


> I've been banned from shopping while sick. Hubs is a party pooper. He just doesn't understand retail therapy.


 Isn't that when you really _need_ retail therapy?


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> I....cannot....believe....that I actually taught you something about makeup.  Made my day.


Oh, I know nuttin' . Neo's the makeup expert and super enabler, as evidenced by how many of us had no interest in the Guerlain products till she 'innocently' mentioned it and now here I am with both pressed and loose, that pink brush, and I'm still wanting that Rouge G (in #3) especially after you have raved over it too.  And that primer! I can't get over how I never knew that primer existed. I love that primer.

Also - did your Guerlain girl just swipe on the highlight areas, or over your whole face with the 01 Mythic Parfait? I've only been doing forehead, cheekbones, nose, and jawline because I was thinking it was just a highlighter, but I couldn't really find any definitive answers on that anywhere. Thank you, Guerlain guru.


----------



## julip

Barbiedull said:


> I really didn't need the Nook, just couldn't pass it up. Now it's one more thing to buy accessories for!


Yes, isn't it great? Opens up such huge possibilities for cute accessories!


----------



## Barbiedull

Cobbie said:


> I could even put on lipliner by feel in a dark theater.


THAT is amazing!


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Julip, I used my new Guerlane Rouge G today out after breakfast and felt so glamorous. I _never_ use a mirror to apply lipstick when I'm out and in years past when I lived in movie theaters (before computers and the Internet ) I could even put on lipliner by feel in a dark theater.  But pulling out that exquisite case this morning was sheer pleasure.


You have to stop mentioning how wonderful and amazing that lipstick+case is!!  I can't remember what color you have?

That really is amazing that you could apply your lipliner in a dark theater. If I tried that, I'd be asked where the circus was when the lights came up.


----------



## corkyb

I don't see that online at Sephora.  Where did you get it?  I got the muted plum.  We shall see.  I do not like picking out lipsticks online.  But the store said I could return online products there so if I don't love it, that is what I will do.  I want to see the Giny though.


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> There's nothing 'innocent' about Neo.
> 
> Guerlain guru...Ha! I had barely heard of this brand before reading about it here. The Guerlain lady applied the 01 Mythic Parfait the way you would apply powder....all over my face.


  I wholeheartedly agree about Neo.

Thanks for the info on the Mythic Parfait - I'm going to try it like that tomorrow! I am usually repelled by scents on my face, but something about the Meteorites' scent is really pleasant.

Oh my! Your Ginny 13 is just gorgeous. I saw on another site that the one I liked from the Sephora swatch, #3, actually looks very peachy. I'm definitely going to have to make a point of getting myself to Nordstrom sometime soon to check these out!


----------



## Ruby296

Julip, thanks for posting the interior pic and the link to your other pics. I've been looking and agonizing at the choices on thr S&S site. I've got the small messenger in grey in my cart. I chose the teal lining and cannot decide on print or ink so it's there with no print for now. If I get a print I'm thinking the leaf one, probably teal. If I leave it as no print it'll still be a gorgeous bag, but probably not as unique as with. I also think I might spring for the extra pocket option. I like to have my stuff organized! Soooo, any advice on print and color? I want to be able to use the bag year round color wise.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Barbiedull said:


> Isn't that when you really _need_ retail therapy?


That's what I tried to tell him! But he didn't go for it, so I'm living vicariously through all of you... (although I did do *some* shopping last week and got the Mia and some Philosophy stuff I needed)


----------



## julip

Ruby296 said:


> Julip, thanks for posting the interior pic and the link to your other pics. I've been looking and agonizing at the choices on thr S&S site. I've got the small messenger in grey in my cart. I chose the teal lining and cannot decide on print or ink so it's there with no print for now. If I get a print I'm thinking the leaf one, probably teal. If I leave it as no print it'll still be a gorgeous bag, but probably not as unique as with. I also think I might spring for the extra pocket option. I like to have my stuff organized! Soooo, any advice on print and color? I want to be able to use the bag year round color wise.


Sure! I know, it's so hard to decide! I love that messenger style too. What I did with my print was to ask her to only put it on one side and leave the other side blank so I could wear it with anything. The print is usually on both sides. If there are 2 designs and colors you like, I'm sure she would be more than happy to put one on one side and the other on the other side if you wanted to have the choice. For my Kindle sleeve, I had her do the feather teal on one side, light grey on the other, and she normally just puts it on one side. The pocket really is nice and it is leather, so it would be nice to have.

Neo got the leaf pattern and really loves it. It is a nice looking print. Did you check out all the custom bags on her Blog page? I think poring over that eventually helped me come to a decision. (Plus made me want more!)


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> My color is Giny on the top pulldown of Neimans website. On my lipstick compact it says 13 Giny. There's also a 13 Ginny on the bottom pulldown. I don't know what the difference is.
> 
> Neeeeo....Neeeeo....where are youuuu? I need youuuu.....
> 
> Or tomorrow I could always call Patricia, my new best friend at the Guerlain counter, and find out.
> 
> Edit: In looking at the colors they look the same except the Brilliant is brighter, which is what Neo has said. I don't know why one is Giny and one is Ginny.


On that page, it's confusing because it looks like the only difference is choosing the engravable case or not, but yet the swatches look lighter on the bottom, plus the Giny-Ginny! I wonder if it is just a bad illustration and typo. Please report back when you've spoken with your new best friend, Guerlain Patricia!


----------



## Ruby296

Julip, oh my! You are right, looking at that blog page w/all of those beautiful bags and combos makes me want more than one! I think I'm changing my mind to the small Bella. I don't have anything like that right now. Do the straps stay on your shoulder well? One thing I don't like is straps that fall down! I still think I'll go w/the leaf print but switch to mint after seeing a grey/mint wallet on the blog. And thanks for letting me know that the print is on both sides, I'll also request just the one side. Do you think grey/mint is neutral enough for year round use in the Northeast? And one more question, what's the usual turn around time from order to receipt? Decisions, decisions! Thanks for all of your enabling, er...I mean help!


----------



## julip

Ruby296 said:


> Julip, oh my! You are right, looking at that blog page w/all of those beautiful bags and combos makes me want more than one! I think I'm changing my mind to the small Bella. I don't have anything like that right now. Do the straps stay on your shoulder well? One thing I don't like is straps that fall down! I still think I'll go w/the leaf print but switch to mint after seeing a grey/mint wallet on the blog. And thanks for letting me know that the print is on both sides, I'll also request just the one side. Do you think grey/mint is neutral enough for year round use in the Northeast? And one more question, what's the usual turn around time from order to receipt? Decisions, decisions! Thanks for all of your enabling, er...I mean help!


The leaf pattern with mint and grey on the small Bella sound gorgeous! My Kindle cozy is in the grey leather, and it made me want a whole bag in it, so whatever it is I order from her next, it will be the grey leather. The straps are one of the best features of this bag! I like taking it on big errand days because one strap holds up the whole bag and you can get in it comfortably with the other strap hanging down. The straps are wide, soft and comfortable. It really is truly my favorite thing about this bag.

I think the normal time is 2 weeks, but it can change depending on her order volume. If you ask her, she replies quickly and is so sweet!


----------



## Ruby296

julip said:


> The leaf pattern with mint and grey on the small Bella sound gorgeous! My Kindle cozy is in the grey leather, and it made me want a whole bag in it, so whatever it is I order from her next, it will be the grey leather. The straps are one of the best features of this bag! I like taking it on big errand days because one strap holds up the whole bag and you can get in it comfortably with the other strap hanging down. The straps are wide, soft and comfortable. It really is truly my favorite thing about this bag.
> 
> I think the normal time is 2 weeks, but it can change depending on her order volume. If you ask her, she replies quickly and is so sweet!


Thanks so much for your quick reply! I think I'm going to go with grey/mint leaf on one side then! And I'm thrilled to hear that about the straps. I've had a couple of double strap bags (Dooney & Bourke, Vera Bradley), and the falling straps were awful. Off to order.....!


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> I ordered the Bella Bag on Friday and Angie's email said it would be 2 weeks before shipping.


Thanks, that's very helpful! What color/print combo did you choose?


----------



## ZsuZsu

My weekend shopping spree at the Cole Haan outlet....
Went looking for some "sensible" shoes for "knocking around in" - I tend to buy lots of shoes with heels and have been trying to find some fun, more sensible shoes for weekends/casual wear.... Came across a lovely sale at the Cole Haan outlet where you got increasing discount percentages based upon the number of items (handbags and shoes) that you bought- I think the deal was one item at 20% off, 2 items at 30% off and 3 items at 50% off... Needless to say, I went for the 50% off deal!!!

Found 2 pair of shoes for myself and 1 pair for the husband-
First ones I "had" to have were the "Air Dorie" style- these are a purplely-plummy patent leather (waterproof too!) with a Nike Air cushion sole- so comfy!









Then just for fun, I found myself unable to resist the "Air Laurie" olive green lace up sneakers in patent leather (also with the Nike air cushion sole)









The husband went for the "York Harness boot" in a nice medium brown









A little pricey- but 50% off made them darn reasonable!! lol


----------



## ZsuZsu

Cobbie- the shopping center I was at has a Coach outlet (and a Fossil outlet which lots of folks in the Accessories thread were looking for to get those Sutter bags!)- mine is the Prime Outlets in Pleasant Prairie, Wisconsin.... it's only about a 15 minute drive, so I tend to get up there fairly often.  I am finding that I LOVE Cole Haan shoes and handbags!!!!!  I rarely even venture into the Coach store these days- I find more bags in Cole Haan lately that make me drool...


----------



## Bonbonlover

ZsuZsu those are really good looking shoes. 

Too bad they don't make your hubbies for women... I like those too!


----------



## Barbiedull

Bonbonlover said:


> Too bad they don't make your hubbies for women... I like those too!


I do too! I love boots.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I bought "some shoes" on Friday. . .3 pair of dressy-ish boots -- two of which will be great for work when I start up again. . .I was looking through my collection and many of the pairs I'd been relying on have seen way better days. . . .there's a Broadway shoes about a half mile from me and a DSW about 2 miles away. . . . .


----------



## angelmum3

I guess crocs are out  

Gotta luv zappos.com too - so many choices for me - I have long feet!!


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> Ruby, I ordered the large Twilight Bela Bag in the Twilight colors.


That's such a nice bag, I had the hardest time making a decision!


----------



## ellesu

corkyb said:


> Waaaa, I miss Neo already. How long is she gone for? Til after the holidays?


Do you ladies realize the bullet we dodged - can you imagine all the goodies she's finding over there? What if someone had suggested we give her a finder's fee on all the things she discovers! My holiday budget would have been long spent!

I must say - you ladies are doing a dang good job in her absence.  I'm trying to hold out on the lipstick, the Guerlain, the Bella bag.... I manage to resist, and THEN you gals post PICTURES! Bad. Very bad.

On another note, I had to return my Hourglass Veil primer because it make me look like a ghost. Wonder why? I loved everything about it - except having a whitish tint to my face after applying it. But....I believe you can learn something from any experience and before trying the Hourglass, I didn't even know primers existed. Don't know where I've been! I'm now searching for a different primer - just not sure exactly what I need. Maybe I should go to an actual store - but that thought scares me! And bronzers! After reading about them here, I realized I had a sample bronzer from Clinique, so I pulled it out, tried it, and found I really like it.


----------



## kim

Evil.  You are all truly evil.

I didn't realize until I started lurking on this thread that I NEED a Clarisonic Mia.  You have all helped me spend more of my hard earned money.  My new Lavender Mia was delivered today!

Can't wait to use it, but it's unbelievable that it takes 24 hours for it's first charge.


----------



## corkyb

Well my Sephora order came today.  I love the feel of the lipstick and the depth of color, but not the color.  I got muted plum and it turns a little orange on me. Wish I could find a store to try these on,  I will be returning this one unless it looks good on me in the morning
Paula


----------



## Sendie

There's that bag again, STOP!!     
I just looked and my Clarisonic is in Dallas on its way to me!  Estimated delivery is tomorrow!


----------



## sem

My Clarisonic is in San Bernardino with an estimated delivery on the 12th - the day AFTER I leave for a business trip to Sacramento. I will have to wait until the 16th to get it and the 17th to try it - wah! I am not so good at waiting.


----------



## sheltiemom

Cobbie said:


> Mine is the Allen Premium Outlets north of Dallas. It's probably a 30 min. drive for me. I think I've gone there but it's been so long ago I can't remember. I keep saying I'm going but haven't made it out there, yet.


They recently opened a new outdoor mall across I45 from this outlet mall. You should go up there sometime - well worth a 30 minute drive to shop at both places.


----------



## crca56

a 7ft tall hot pink christmas tree from borders.....hey, the trunk was black,and anything pink and black screams my name....ok, i admit it i love flamingos too,, even the plastic ones...


----------



## crca56

cobbie, it's still in the box, and i'm not sure i will even get to use it this year at all. i am in the process of moving and i'm not sure when i will be through...hopefully sometime in this decade..lol..i am thinking of putting it in the corner of my guestroom and leaving it up all year long as a "happy tree"...i also have several aluminum trees that i haven't been able to use for years due to space issues. that ought to be a much improved situation now. am i a child of the fifties or what...lol. when i do get my tree up, i will post pictures. i looked on the borders.com site but i couldn't find any there, so it may only be available in stores.


----------



## Hedy

kim said:


> Evil. You are all truly evil.
> 
> I didn't realize until I started lurking on this thread that I NEED a Clarisonic Mia. You have all helped me spend more of my hard earned money. My new Lavender Mia was delivered today!
> 
> Can't wait to use it, but it's unbelievable that it takes 24 hours for it's first charge.


They make it in lavender?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hedy said:


> They make it in lavender?


Yep. Mine's lavender too!


----------



## sem

Got back to work today after long meeting and - it (clarisonic +) was there waiting for me! It is charging now - do I really have to wait until tomorrow night to try it out? Guess I better wait but I sure am going to be tempted in the AM. The instructions say to put it in the charger when not in use - does this shorten the battery life or is it like the Sonicare toothbrush that lives in the charger? My husband is looking forward to using it too - the body brush sold him but I bet he uses the face brush, too. Feels like Christmas!

Here is a code for fragrancenet.com  FS4NV  15% off & free shipping over $70.00.

I'm looking forward to taking my new toy on my trip - my hotel room will be a mini spa!


----------



## gajitldy

Both my Clarisonic Plus and Sonicare live on their chargers but they are not plugged in.  I charge Sonicare weekly and Clarisonic once every two weeks (I use it once a day).  Sonicare is several years old and Clarisonic is about 2 years old...bought from QVC.

A little hint for the ladies who bought Purity....it cleans makeup brushes fabulously.

Diane


----------



## louiseb

I got my my Twilight Bella bag and ohmygosh I LOVE it! It is perfect for me! I have several really nice bags for work where I wear suits, but away from work I'm pretty much jeans and cargos.  It is such a beautiful bag and will work much better than my current bags for my more casual look. I can't wait to take it with me for my family's Thanksgiving.


----------



## lonestar

I am in serious need of rehab for my lipstick/gloss buying habit.  HELP!


----------



## julip

What a rollercoaster week I've had! From the highs of my birthday to the lows of having to bring my dog to see a specialist for a liver biopsy, this thread sure is great to come back to. Luckily, my dog's tests show no cancer and may be able to resolve her liver with antioxidant prescriptions. So relieved, she is my baby girl.

Cobbie - thanks for reporting back on the Ginny-Giny confusion. That makes much more sense! I couldn't figure out why they would have 2 different shades with similar names. I'm really weakening on that lippie. I'd have to go check out the colors in person, though.

For anyone else sitting on the fence on those gorgeous shades, I found these helpful swatches. Of course, they always end up looking different depending on your pigment, but at least it gives a good idea. Paula, sorry to hear your plum turned orange - I hope you are able to find the perfect shade to exchange it for! I was shocked to see that they are actually on the sears.com page, but strangely for $91 instead of $46. Anyway, not sure if Sears stores actually have a Guerlain counter where you could go try them. I'm not sure if all Nordstrom stores have a Guerlain counter, but I'm hoping the one closest to me does.

http://karlasugar.net/2009/05/rouge-g-de-guerlain/

This link, if you scroll down to the swatches for both the Giny and Gillian. The Gillian looks really good too after seeing someone model it, but I worry about it being too pale. Cobbie, did you try the Gillian as well? Your Giny really looks perfect, though. I wish Sephora had these 2 new colors.

http://karlasugar.net/2010/07/guerlain-fall-lips-and-cheek/

louiseb - yay!! So glad you received and love your Bella Bag. Isn't it so squishy and beautiful? I love loading it up. I hope you find the straps perfect too. I have been using mine for the past couple of days, and those wonderful straps were especially helpful when I had the leash of a wiggly dog in one hand while trying to sign her discharge papers with the other.  I bet there will be much petting of that bag at your family's Thanksgiving!

lonestar - you should know better than to ask for help for your lipstick/gloss buying habit here! Unless you are asking for help on choosing your next color.  Have you tried the Fresh Sugar glosses? I'm partial to Fresh Sugar Lip Gloss in Sugar Goddess.


----------



## julip

Cobbie, that Fresh waterlily soap sounds like it smells so good! I love the packaging too.

Crca56- your pink and black tree sounds so pretty! I love those colors together too. I'm going to have to check out my Borders to see if they have one. 

Diane - I agree about Purity being the perfect brush cleaner! In fact, I originally bought Purity for just that purpose when I saw a post on MUA one time, and interestingly enough it was from a guy who said it was his HG for cleaning his brushes. I think he was a makeup artist but also liked to wear a little makeup too. I had a favorite face wash at the time so I only kept the purity on hand for my brushes. I was glad I finally started using it for my face too! Keeps both my brushes and face very soft and clean.


----------



## babnaw

julip said:


> Diane - I agree about Purity being the perfect brush cleaner! In fact, I originally bought Purity for just that purpose when I saw a post on MUA one time, and interestingly enough it was from a guy who said it was his HG for cleaning his brushes. I think he was a makeup artist but also liked to wear a little makeup too. I had a favorite face wash at the time so I only kept the purity on hand for my brushes. I was glad I finally started using it for my face too! Keeps both my brushes and face very soft and clean.


Maybe a dumb question, but are you talking about using Purity to clean blush, foundation, etc. brushes? If so, how do you clean them. I just throw them out after a while


----------



## julip

babnaw said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but are you talking about using Purity to clean blush, foundation, etc. brushes? If so, how do you clean them. I just throw them out after a while


Not a dumb question at all! Yes, the purity makes a great makeup brush cleaner. I used to use baby shampoo but find I like purity better. It really softens the brushes nicely and rinses out so well. I just use a tiny drop of purity in my hand, add a little water, and swirl the brush in the cup of my hand to lather. To rinse, I run warm water over the bristles, squeezing out the water and soap until the water runs clear. Sometimes a 2nd application of purity is helpful.

I also sometimes use a shallow bowl to add the drop of purity+water to and swirl the brush in there. Just be careful not to let any water get up the shaft of the brush, as over time the soap can dissolve the glue holding the bristles in and ruin the brush. To dry, squeeze out all the water you can and set the brush over a counter or sink to air dry, horizontally or at a slight downward angle so that water does not travel up towards the handle.


----------



## julip

ellesu said:


> Do you ladies realize the bullet we dodged - can you imagine all the goodies she's finding over there? What if someone had suggested we give her a finder's fee on all the things she discovers! My holiday budget would have been long spent!
> 
> I must say - you ladies are doing a dang good job in her absence.  I'm trying to hold out on the lipstick, the Guerlain, the Bella bag.... I manage to resist, and THEN you gals post PICTURES! Bad. Very bad.
> 
> On another note, I had to return my Hourglass Veil primer because it make me look like a ghost. Wonder why? I loved everything about it - except having a whitish tint to my face after applying it. But....I believe you can learn something from any experience and before trying the Hourglass, I didn't even know primers existed. Don't know where I've been! I'm now searching for a different primer - just not sure exactly what I need. Maybe I should go to an actual store - but that thought scares me! And bronzers! After reading about them here, I realized I had a sample bronzer from Clinique, so I pulled it out, tried it, and found I really like it.


ellesu - that is too bad about the hourglass primer! I have not had that problem on my medium tan skin, as it blends in invisibly, but I'm sure it reacts with everyone's skin a little differently. I may even remember there may have been a couple of reviews to that effect on the product page. I'm sorry it didn't work for you!

Did you get a chance to look for another? In the past I've really loved Borghese's Prima Viso, which I used to get when I lived near a Dillards, but I'm not sure what if any dept stores still carry Borghese. I've also liked MAC's Prep+Prime, which I'd usually find at the Cosmetic Company Store at my local outlet mall at a good price.

How nice to find a bronzer you already had that you like! Successful shopping in our own closets and makeup drawers sure is helpful after all the enabling going on here.


----------



## crca56

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss137/crca56/securedownload.jpg[/IMG
went back to borders and took this picture. hope it works.....carolyn


----------



## crca56

ok, that didn't work.....no to see if i can figure out what i did wrong


----------



## crca56

ok, at least this will pull up the picture of the tree i bought....carolyn


----------



## Ruby296

Julip, so sorry to hear about your dog, hope things are looking up now. You linked to a great blog for swatches, Shes one of the best! Another great blog is www.temptalia.com  Christine has wonderful reviews and swatches about all things cosmetics, skincare, fragrance you name it!

louiseb, you got your Bella bag! Hope you enjoy it for many yrs. I ordered the small one, and I'm waiting on the big brown truck to deliver my Saddleback Leather small gadget sleeve tonight for my iPhone.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

crca56 said:


> ok, at least this will pull up the picture of the tree i bought....carolyn


That tree is gorgeous!! I love pink 

julip.....Thank goodness Daphne is ok....We've missed you


----------



## kim

Hedy said:


> They make it in lavender?


Yes. I got it from Clarisonic.com 
No fancy coupon code, but they gave a free gift of cleanser and two brushes so it was worth buying from them (not to mention it was the only place I found the lavender)


----------



## Addie

Julip: Happy belated birthday!!!
And sorry to hear about your pup! But I'm glad to hear it wasn't cancer!

Ellesu: Sorry to hear the Hourglass Primer didn't work out for you as well! I read a few reviews saying it left a white tint for some. Hope you're able to find a primer you love!

I love seeing this thread with the "new" tab! And I really love those Bella bags!

Well, I went to Sephora two days ago  and bought some more stuff.
I got an eyeshadow brush:

Some hand cream:

The 01 Guerlain Meteorites and another of their pink brushes.
Mom decided she wanted the 01 instead, so I decided to keep her 03. I really like it! It adds just a nice polished finish to my skin.

And I got a free Purity for completing the skincare challenge.  I had no idea I completed it. I guess this means I'm buying too much stuff. 

And I got my BeautyBlender today! I haven't had a chance to try it yet, but I can't wait!

My favourite purchases so far (of course, I love all my purchases) are my Clarisonic Mia and Hourglass Primer. I don't know how I lived without both for so long!


----------



## kindlek

crca56 said:


> ok, at least this will pull up the picture of the tree i bought....carolyn


Awww man....I do NOT need a new tree..........I do NOT need a new tree.........I do NOT need a new tree..........


----------



## crca56

just consider you are planting your own christmas tree forest.


----------



## crca56

and for those of you not crazy about pink, they also had dark purple.


----------



## babnaw

julip said:


> Not a dumb question at all! Yes, the purity makes a great makeup brush cleaner. I used to use baby shampoo but find I like purity better. It really softens the brushes nicely and rinses out so well. I just use a tiny drop of purity in my hand, add a little water, and swirl the brush in the cup of my hand to lather. To rinse, I run warm water over the bristles, squeezing out the water and soap until the water runs clear. Sometimes a 2nd application of purity is helpful.
> 
> I also sometimes use a shallow bowl to add the drop of purity+water to and swirl the brush in there. Just be careful not to let any water get up the shaft of the brush, as over time the soap can dissolve the glue holding the bristles in and ruin the brush. To dry, squeeze out all the water you can and set the brush over a counter or sink to air dry, horizontally or at a slight downward angle so that water does not travel up towards the handle.


Thanks for the information 

I was at the mall today and they had a Micabella kiosk and the gal put some on me. I have to say that it looks pretty nice. Has anybody tried Micabella cosmetics?


----------



## ellesu

julip said:


> ellesu - Did you get a chance to look for another? In the past I've really loved Borghese's Prima Viso, which I used to get when I lived near a Dillards, but I'm not sure what if any dept stores still carry Borghese. I've also liked MAC's Prep+Prime, which I'd usually find at the Cosmetic Company Store at my local outlet mall at a good price.


I hated to send it back because I really loved how it felt - so smooth and silky. But since Halloween is over I figured I couldn't get away with the look it gave me.  Thanks for the primer recommendations - I'm going on a search for them.

And....HAPPY belated BIRTHDAY!

And for all you Mia ladies, have you used your Mia with Philosophy's Microdelivery wash? I confess that I pretty much scanned the directions, but if I only remember reading not to use a rough cleanser on the handle. Wonder if the grainy (or whatever you'd call it) texture of the Microdelivery would harm the brush?


----------



## ellesu

AddieLove said:


> Ellesu: Sorry to hear the Hourglass Primer didn't work out for you as well! I read a few reviews saying it left a white tint for some. Hope you're able to find a primer you love!


Thanks. It was one of those products that I liked so much I kept trying to _make_ it work. I'd put it on and try and convince myself I didn't see the white tint on my face.  Enjoy your Sephora finds! It's getting harder and harder for me to keep resisting the Meteroites and those Bella Bags! I'm thinking I need two - one for my and one for my daughter for Christmas. I need to stop clicking on this thread....


----------



## corkyb

Sephora is having 20% off for VIB member and a friend instore tonight and 20% off from now til Monday, I think.  It looks like the coupon I received has a number on it though so it may be one coupon/one person.  Anyone else get this?


----------



## corkyb

OH and I meant to say that Sephora has an entire end cap of different primers.  If I did't love the veil, I would probably be trying the Make Up Forever one.


----------



## louiseb

julip said:


> My anniversary sale Treesje is on there. I love this bag. It's bigger than it looks too. It's a wonderful soft metallic suede that looks like a soft sueded linen.
> 
> 
> Here's the purse blog that made me hit the button when it was up on the Anniversary Sale:
> "Don't be fooled, you guys - this Treesje bag is suede"


I completely forgot I ordered this purse when you posted it and it came yesterday. LOVE it, great work purse to go with my suits, and a good sale.


----------



## angelmum3

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Julip*

sorry to hear you had to go thru the furbaby scare, hope all is healthy now..



crca56 said:


> went back to borders and took this picture. hope it works.....carolyn


Pink Tree!! love it!

I was excited to start Christmas/Hanukkah shopping! Spending part of the holidays in Houston TX so I found a 4ft tree at the Goodwill - $2!! Then DS (in college 22 yrs old) saw a snowcone machine in the ads, Goodwill had one for $2 brand new (plastic on the handles, etc!) so I had to snag that! Now I see that the Black Friday ads are being leaked!! WooHoo -

I dont see the Ulta ad yet http://www.black-friday.net/ but I'll be looking!

I've been buying the Ulta shampoo/body lotion combos for the girls in the family instead of the Philosphy ones, which are pricey...

Future dil is very healthy, and I want to get her a rice cooker (and maybe some of the recipes from here!) Hanukkah is early this year, Dec 2 so I thought I'd put together a small package (tea, cup, Russian Candy....) and mail it to her - but I have to do it around Thanksgiving time - and I'm going to Target at 3am!!

who needs sleep when there is so much shopping that has to be done!


----------



## angelmum3

ok your tree picture came out in my post...

it is picture worthy!!


----------



## julip

Thank you for the b-day wishes, Cobbie, addielove, kindled spirit, angelmum and ellesu! It was kind of a bummer to have this going on since DH took the week off for my bday, but I know those with furkids can relate that you will do anything to make sure they are their happy selves and everything else takes a back seat. We've been dealing with one of our cat's lymphoma for the past 3 years (he's been in remission (for the 2nd time) for over 1.5 years, so he's our little warrior) so the thought of having our dog go through this too was hard to fathom. Hoping the rest of the tests show good news are at the very least very minor treatable issues!

Yay, louiseb - so glad you have the Treesje too! Isn't it gorgeous? I was just petting it yesterday.  All the pockets are great, and I can't get over the finish and pintucking involved in the look of the bag. I like that the two women who created this company like to mix different leathers and textures.

Addielove - way to go on completing the skincare challenge . I know one of the things I bought during the F&F sale was listed as a skincare challenge product, but I don't think I bought any others. I can relate to being rewarded with something but only thinking it just meant I spent too much  - before when someone (sorry! Can't remember who - please refresh my memory) mentioned the VIBs at Sephora having access to the sales at Sephora, and here I thought Sephora changed the name of the Beauty Insider name on me. Nope! I got my official pass into the VIB program after this sale. Which definitely means I spent too much! Paula, I did get the VIB email too, so I think I'll have no choice but to use it on a Guerlain Rouge G. I'm going to try to get to a counter today to check out the colors first . I checked the products on Nordstrom and figured out that the only Nordstrom that has a counter is about the one furthest from me in the county, so we will see how that goes. Anyway, I do believe this coupon is individual and non-transferable, unfortuntately!

angelmum - wow, you are a shopping machine! Great deals you have found, and getting so much done already. I am such a bad last minute shopper. Oh no, the Black Friday ads are showing up already? I'm going to have to check them out. Thanks for the link, I think.  Last year we tried to go to the outlet mall midnight opening (about an hour early), but people were parked over a mile away, so we just drove around with our mouths open and went back home to sleep. 

crca56 - your pink tree is gorgeous! Oh no, the purple sounds lovely too.


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> This is titled "What Not To Do With Hourglass Veil Primer" and I'm idiot enough to actually admit what I did.
> 
> I just used the Hourglass Veil primer with the same results as ellesu. I pulled on the cap and when it didn't immediately come off, thinking it didn't pop off, I _*twisted*_ it off and applied it with this plastic applicator inside (which I thought was a funky way to apply it). White, white, white....even with more foundation that I normally use. I just called Hourglass CS and when she started talking about the pump I told her mine didn't have a pump...just the plastic applicator. She said they all come with a pump. Now I know I sound stupid but at least at this point the lightbulb went off in my head and I told her I realized that I had wrongly used the inside pump part for application. How much, she asked. Told her about 3 or 4 dips. By then we are both laughing. She said that was enough for *a week*. One-half to one pump is all that is necessary. Told her, okaaay, I'll try it again.
> 
> This is why I should stay away from products not on my familiar radar. Can't even figure out the packaging.


Cobbie - I did the same thing with the bottle - it seemed too tight to pull off a cap, so I unscrewed it and saw the pump tube and got confused!  My only saving grace was I had a similar bottle for another product, so I put it back on and tried the top again with more force, so it did come off then. I also have only used just a drop of my other primers for my whole face, so I knew something had to be awry  but I can definitely see that happening a lot with that bottle. It was really locked on there!! And honestly, the first time I used the hourglass, i was thinking with that texture that one drop was not going to do it, so I used 2 small pumps of it. I quickly found out that was too much after dotting it on cheeks, forehead, etc - I ended up with too much and felt like that little tiny bit in my hand was like throwing away liquid gold.  Thanks for sharing the info you got from the CS!


----------



## Ruby296

Julip, hope I'm not too late to send you happy birthday wishes!!


----------



## ellesu

Cobbie said:


> This is titled "What Not To Do With Hourglass Veil Primer" and I'm idiot enough to actually admit what I did.
> I just used the Hourglass Veil primer with the same results as ellesu.


Oh, no! There is the very real possibility I used too much veil also. I cannot believe a silly mistake like that caused me to send it back. To show how wonky my reasoning (or lack of!) is - I'm tempted to re-buy and re-try. 

I just ordered a Smashbox primer - in green! Goodness knows what I'd look like if I hadn't read your post before trying! Thanks, Cobbie! (I'm sitting here laughing at myself.)


----------



## angelmum3

julip - I do understand, and am glad your dh is there for your furbabies too!!

I know about turning around - I plan my Black Friday route - usually Penny's first, then Kohls,(usually over to Sams club for their free breakfast - fresh fruit, yogurts, egg sandiwich, etc, and here, my Sam's is right next door to Kohls!)  then Walmart - and last Target - based on their opening times... got to Walmart, saw the huge line - they opened the doors, and I went back in my car,there was nothing worth that chaos!  Target had a nice calm opening, but I sure had my doubts! 

You can download the map of product placements closer to BF - for instance, Target has a bunch of $1.99 - $5.99 dvd's, but they arent placed by the DVD aisle (too close to electronics mayhem?) Last year it was in the clothing aisle!


----------



## julip

angelmum3 said:


> julip - I do understand, and am glad your dh is there for your furbabies too!!
> 
> I know about turning around - I plan my Black Friday route - usually Penny's first, then Kohls,(usually over to Sams club for their free breakfast - fresh fruit, yogurts, egg sandiwich, etc, and here, my Sam's is right next door to Kohls!) then Walmart - and last Target - based on their opening times... got to Walmart, saw the huge line - they opened the doors, and I went back in my car,there was nothing worth that chaos! Target had a nice calm opening, but I sure had my doubts!
> 
> You can download the map of product placements closer to BF - for instance, Target has a bunch of $1.99 - $5.99 dvd's, but they arent placed by the DVD aisle (too close to electronics mayhem?) Last year it was in the clothing aisle!


Thanks, Ruby, for the bday wishes - it was last week, but as far as I'm concerned I celebrate for the whole month lol, and it's never too late for a kind wish! 

angelmum, thank you - and you are the BF shopper guru . That is very cool you can download a map of product placements! I like to be in and out of the store if I have to go in (I have gotten to where I prefer to do most of my shopping online anymore!), so this is a very helpful tip! That is interesting to know that the Target opening was calm - maybe not enough people knew they'd be opening so early? I also didn't know about the Sam's Club breakfast - unfortunately, the one nearest to us closed their doors in January!

Paula - inquiring minds want to know if you hit Sephora tonight for the VIB event, and if so, what did you get? 

Addielove - love the lotion and brush you picked up! I used to love that L'Occitane lotion until my allergies inexplicably started reacting to the scent after using it for at least a year. It is such a nice lotion! And how nice that both you and your mom have the pink brush and Meteorites! That sure worked out well. Looking forward to hearing what you think about the BBlender!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Happy Birthday, Julip! 

Addielove, that is my absolute favorite hand lotion. And the foot lotion and scrub is fantastic!


----------



## Addie

Sorry to hear you ladies were having troubles with the Hourglass Primer! That's so weird that the top was so tough to pull off! If mine had been difficult to pull off and I didn't know it was supposed to be a pump, I'm sure I would have done the same thing. Well, it made for a good story! 



julip said:


> And honestly, the first time I used the hourglass, i was thinking with that texture that one drop was not going to do it, so I used 2 small pumps of it. I quickly found out that was too much after dotting it on cheeks, forehead, etc - I ended up with too much and felt like that little tiny bit in my hand was like throwing away liquid gold.


Julip: I had the same reaction when I first pumped out too much of the primer.  I just wanted some way to shove it back in the bottle.

Oh, no! It's awful when you love a product and then later become allergic to it. I had the same exact thing happen to me with Bath & Body Works' Japanese Cherry Blossom lotion. I went through a bottle and a half of the stuff before I suddenly became terribly allergic to it. I tried it again last week just to make sure, and I started sneezing like crazy until my nose eventually just plugged up.

It's like I planned for everything to happen that way so I could get my own Meteorites.  It was a good surprise. I really do like it, too. It's a nice luxury item to have, and I know it will last me forever.

I LOVE the BB! I used it for my foundation and my concealer today. I really like how easy it is to use and how nicely it blends, especially for the concealer under my eyes. I usually get somewhat uneven coverage with a brush or my finger, so I have to add even more concealer until I can get the right coverage and get it to even out (I have dark circles). With the BB, I didn't have to use that much, and it covered the area wonderfully. I'm addicted. It's added to my favourite buys this year. So thank you for the suggestion! I know my friend is going to love hers.

Luv: I really like how well the L'Occitane moisturizes my hands without leaving them feeling heavy or greasy. I saw the foot lotion at Sephora as well, but I wanted to try the hand lotion first. I'm definitely going to have to go back and get that one, too. And probably the scrub. 
I never would have tried it had I not heard about it from here. Although, I seem to be able to say that about a lot of things. And I've realised I can't live without every single thing.


----------



## corkyb

Nope, didn't make Sephora today.  Maybe over the weekend though.  I think the coupon is good all weekend and I want to return the Guerlain lipstick and then come home and order a different color.  I'd really like to try that Giny color, but Sephora doesn't have it.
What is this pink brush you are all talking about?  I have some really good brushes, chanel, bobby brown, prescriptives and am embarassed to say I stopped using them because I never wash them.  Now I amgoing to try washing them with Purity.  I will probably have to do each one several times.  My prescriptives are really old; I might even have tossed them.  I just buy new brushes when they get grimy.
Paula


----------



## corkyb

angelmum3 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY Julip*
> 
> sorry to hear you had to go thru the furbaby scare, hope all is healthy now..
> 
> Pink Tree!! love it!
> 
> I was excited to start Christmas/Hanukkah shopping! Spending part of the holidays in Houston TX so I found a 4ft tree at the Goodwill - $2!! Then DS (in college 22 yrs old) saw a snowcone machine in the ads, Goodwill had one for $2 brand new (plastic on the handles, etc!) so I had to snag that! Now I see that the Black Friday ads are being leaked!! WooHoo -
> 
> I dont see the Ulta ad yet http://www.black-friday.net/ but I'll be looking!
> 
> I've been buying the Ulta shampoo/body lotion combos for the girls in the family instead of the Philosphy ones, which are pricey...
> 
> Future dil is very healthy, and I want to get her a rice cooker (and maybe some of the recipes from here!) Hanukkah is early this year, Dec 2 so I thought I'd put together a small package (tea, cup, Russian Candy....) and mail it to her - but I have to do it around Thanksgiving time - and I'm going to Target at 3am!!
> 
> who needs sleep when there is so much shopping that has to be done!


OK, where oh where can I buy this pink tree?
It is so different, it doesn't even need decorations


----------



## Barbiedull

My early morning purchases... I have been watching the Cole Haan purse at 6pm.com
for awhile, but it was front page on sale today, so I had to get it before it was sold out at this price.
The Miss Sixty shoes I found at 6pm yesterday and was mulling over. I bought the last pair of black ones in my size.
The brown is very nice too...

Free shipping on $100+ at 6pm.com right now...
http://www.6pm.com/miss-sixty-hana-black

http://www.6pm.com/cole-haan-bailey-crossbody-black


----------



## louiseb

Cute shoes and purse!!!


----------



## dnagirl

I'm not even ten pages into this thread and y'all have already convinced me that I need a Clarisonic Mia for Christmas.

In return, I want to buy my husband a new digital camera.  Something decent, no more than $200.  I was looking at Coolpix, but really have no clue when it comes down to it.  Any recommendations?


----------



## ellesu

Cobbie said:


> ellesu, I called Clarisonic CS and asked about leaving the Mia on the charger as some here have said they do and she said she keeps hers on the charger when not in use.
> 
> I also asked if a grainy texture can be used on the Mia. She said the brush on the body Clarisonic is a tighter fit than on the Mia and has no space below the brush. That's why a grainy texture can be used with it. With the Mia there is some space below the brush. She said she thought it might be okay to use it if none of the grainy soap gets under the brush and the brush is taken off once a week to clean under it. She also said with the brush action that anything other than plain soap is not necessary.
> 
> Hopes this helps. I'd feel better if you called them and see if you get the same answer that I did.


Many thanks, Cobbie! I figured the brush action would do the same thing - exfoliate. Now I know. So....it's just Purity and my Mia. They do the job and feel soooo good doing it.


----------



## ZsuZsu

ellesu said:


> I just ordered a Smashbox primer - in green! Goodness knows what I'd look like if I hadn't read your post before trying! Thanks, Cobbie! (I'm sitting here laughing at myself.)


I've been using a Smashbox primer for about 2 years now, and I love it! It isn't the green one (although I've been curious about that one- let me know what you think of it!)- I use the "Photo Finish" - it has 15 SPF, is supposed to help reduce the appearance of wrinkles and really does a GREAT job helping foundation to just "glide" on... I really think it helps keep my make up fresh for a long time and keeps it from "sinking" into my pores- I love it!


----------



## corkyb

Green primer is to take the red out generally. I know, because I have a lot of red in my face.


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> What is this pink brush you are all talking about? I have some really good brushes, chanel, bobby brown, prescriptives and am embarassed to say I stopped using them because I never wash them. Now I amgoing to try washing them with Purity. I will probably have to do each one several times. My prescriptives are really old; I might even have tossed them. I just buy new brushes when they get grimy.
> Paula


The pink brush is a Guerlain brush made specifically for the Meteorites.

I used to toss my brushes when they got old as well. I didn't know I was supposed to clean them weekly until someone at a makeup counter told me. Purity works really well to clean them and clean them gently. Make sure when you're finished cleaning them and after you ring out the water that you shape them and lay them on their sides (preferably with the bristles not touching anything, so having the brushes laying slightly over an edge).


----------



## mlewis78

I love the Longchamps bags.  They are so light.  I have the large one in black for six years that I still use, mainly for the gym.  I have the medium in bright green.  It was my every day bag before I discovered VB bags.  Also have a large turquoise that I bought at a sale 5 years ago.

I'd like a new bilberry large or medium bag.  There are usually some decent "buy it now" deals on ebay.


----------



## crca56

corkyb, i got the tree at my local borders book store. it was 119.99, but i had a 33% coupon that helped a lot....of course i would have bought it anyway. in fact i did, bought it one night, got home looked at email and found the coupon. when i called borders all i had to do was take in my receipt and the coupon and they credited the difference. i live in the dallas area so hopefully they have them close to you.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby* - I ordered my Twilight Bela bag last Friday, the 5th, and just received an email from Angie saying it had shipped. She's apparently ahead of schedule.


Thank you, Cobbie! That's excellent news! I hope you'll post pics of yours when it arrives too 

I've had my eye on the Longchamps bag for years, but never got one. Seeing this pic makes me want one again!


AddieLove said:


> The pink brush is a Guerlain brush made specifically for the Meteorites.
> 
> I used to toss my brushes when they got old as well. I didn't know I was supposed to clean them weekly until someone at a makeup counter told me. Purity works really well to clean them and clean them gently. Make sure when you're finished cleaning them and after you ring out the water that you shape them and lay them on their sides (preferably with the bristles not touching anything, so having the brushes laying slightly over an edge).


Also when you're cleaning your brushes try and make sure that you don't get any water down near the ferrule. It will loosen the glue over time and your brush will come apart.


----------



## corkyb

crca56 said:


> corkyb, i got the tree at my local borders book store. it was 119.99, but i had a 33% coupon that helped a lot....of course i would have bought it anyway. in fact i did, bought it one night, got home looked at email and found the coupon. when i called borders all i had to do was take in my receipt and the coupon and they credited the difference. i live in the dallas area so hopefully they have them close to you.


Hmm, I don't remember getting a 33% coupon. But I think I just get Borders Perks. But I am a whatever member so I should get email with coupons, right? I used to love Borders and then they moved to the mall and I really don't like them at all. It was a funky, comfy bookstore before, two floors with a staircase in the middle and books every which way. It is very sterile now and I hardly go there. And when I do, I no longer think they have much. I'm thinking the pink tree might be a southern thing. You all have white trees down there, we wouldn't be caught dead with a white tree up here. But maybe I will go look as I think it is just so different, that it's me. And I hardly ever put a tree up anyway. What are you decorating it with?


----------



## crca56

mostly black and silver. i may put some of my old costume jewelry on it for some sparkle...after all, if it's worth doing, it's worth overdoing....don't know if it will be done in time for christmas because i'm in the middle of moving but i'm thinking of putting it in the corner of my guest room and leaving it up year round as a happy tree. when i get it finished i will post pics, but it might be a while


----------



## Someone Nameless

dnagirl said:


> I'm not even ten pages into this thread and y'all have already convinced me that I need a Clarisonic Mia for Christmas.
> 
> In return, I want to buy my husband a new digital camera. Something decent, no more than $200. I was looking at Coolpix, but really have no clue when it comes down to it. Any recommendations?


I highly recommend this camera:

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-DMC-FH20-Digital-Stabilized-2-7-Inch/dp/B003962DXE/ref=sr_du_3_map?ie=UTF8&qid=1289613423&sr=8-3


----------



## Someone Nameless

And happy belated birthday Julip!  I hope you got some fabulous presents!!!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

All y'all have done 20 pages since I last checked in here the 23rd of October.

Just sayin.


----------



## julip

Thank you Luv and Kindle Gracie for the b-day wishes!   I have been quite spoiled this year and have a fab purse due in my hands later this month.   

The Smashbox primer sounds terrific! Can't wait to hear the reviews on that one!

Cobbie - those Longchamp bags look wonderful! Of course, I'm going to have to get one of those too, all the better for more shopping on my travels .

Barbiedull - wow, great 6pm.com finds!! Love those, so cool looking!


----------



## Addie

Cobbie said:


> Longchamp bags have come a long way.


Oh, I love that!


----------



## Addie

Julip: Which Cargo BeachBlushes have you tried? I bought the Coral Beach one when Sephora still carried it. I really liked it, and I was wondering if you had tried the same one and how you think it compares to NARS' Lovejoy.


----------



## luvmy4brats

My oldest daughter just told me she wanted a camera for Christmas... I headed straight to this thread because I *know* someone has already mentioned them...


----------



## Someone Nameless

SCORE!!! This is a great deal. Monogrammed Ralph Lauren towels for $8.00 and free shipping.

You have to use the coupon code *welcome* and the free shipping code *fallfs*. I just ordered some for me and some for Christmas presents. If you have to buy any graduation gifts the monogramed bath sheets would be a great gift (like beach towels).

http://www.horchow.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=cprod72620001&parentId=cat000084&masterId=cat3120732&index=1&cmCat=cat000000cat000072cat3120732cat000084


----------



## Someone Nameless

Luvmy4brats said:


> My oldest daughter just told me she wanted a camera for Christmas... I headed straight to this thread because I *know* someone has already mentioned them...


hehehehe, and I just recommended a camera! We are just like Kindle Board Consumer Reports! I love it!


----------



## lonestar

I bought some little saucers that are made to grate parmesean cheese, garlic, nutmeg, etc.  It looked great in the demonstration.  They are really interesting looking.  Hope it works for me like it did for the lady that showed them.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Got this email about the 2010 best makeup awards:

http://www.fitnessmagazine.com/beauty/guides/makeovers/the-fitness-2010-beauty-awards-the-best-makeup-products/?sssdmh=dm17.482597&esrc=nwfitdailytip111210&email=2881768462

I notice for foundation they recommend Origins Youthtopia SPF 15 Skin Firming Foundation. I've heard lots of good things about it and when I went to try it, the store that used to sell it here no longer sells it. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Thumper

Luvmy4brats said:


> My oldest daughter just told me she wanted a camera for Christmas... I headed straight to this thread because I *know* someone has already mentioned them...


Man, I wish I could get my kid to tell me what he wants...

But to stay on topic: I love my Nikon D40 DSLR  I have a Panasonic Lumix that's fun to use, too--12MP!


----------



## ellesu

Kindle Gracie said:


> SCORE!!! This is a great deal. Monogrammed Ralph Lauren towels for $8.00 and free shipping.
> 
> You have to use the coupon code *welcome* and the free shipping code *fallfs*. I just ordered some for me and some for Christmas presents. If you have to buy any graduation gifts the monogramed bath sheets would be a great gift (like beach towels).
> 
> http://www.horchow.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=cprod72620001&parentId=cat000084&masterId=cat3120732&index=1&cmCat=cat000000cat000072cat3120732cat000084


WOW! Thanks for the heads up, Kindle Gracie - just ordered my dd a monogramed bath sheet and face cloth for Christmas.


----------



## Barbiedull

Kindle Gracie said:


> I notice for foundation they recommend Origins Youthtopia SPF 15 Skin Firming Foundation. I've heard lots of good things about it and when I went to try it, the store that used to sell it here no longer sells it. Has anyone tried it?


I haven't tried it. Macy's sells it:
http://www.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=454061&cm_mmc=Google_Feed-_-3-_-12-_-MP312


----------



## julip

I really love my Canon PowerShot SD1200IS that I got last year, but when my DH took it to Afghanistan at the beginning of the year, it gave me the opportunity to get the Sony DSC-TX7 in Red, which is more like a raspberry color. Really love this one too! They both take really nice clear shots and are very small and portable. The Sony has some nice unique features. Plus, it's pink! 



Kindle Gracie - wow, great deal on the RL towels - thanks for the hot tip! I haven't tried that Origins foundation, but I look forward to your review if you do get a chance to try it.

lonestar - ooh, that sounds like an interesting kitchen gadget. Do you have a link? 

AddieLove - I have 2 Cargo blushes - The Big Easy, which is a lot like Nars O***, and also the striped Miami Beach blush. Nars Lovejoy looks a lot like the dark stripe of Miami Beach, but swatching the two side by side shows Lovejoy to be more dark mauve with the dark stripe of Miami Beach leaning more towards coral. The Lovejoy is still a very natural color - I would have thought looking at it in the pan that it would be too dark (darker than I normally get), but using a lighter hand, it is still buildable and a really nice shade. I've been using it every day since I received it! So glad Neo recommended that one!

Cobbie - Ha! No, I did not mention the fabu bag yet.  It is a splurge, but I'll be sure to post pics once I receive it. I was clued in on the pre-order from a Balenciaga consignment shop email list I'm on. It's a different Italian bag maker that has this beautiful style which has the look of a Birkin bag but not so structured - it's slouchy and soft lamb leather. I've always liked the silhouette but not the stiffness (as if I could afford a real one! lol) so when this one showed up, I had to order one. There was a choice of leather colors and hardware. I went with classic black with gold hardware.


----------



## lonestar

Julip- I don't have a link.  I bought these at a Christmas Craft show yesterday.  They look like saucers with a rough area in the middle.  You rub garlic or whatever you are grating on this rough area.  I got little brushes with the saucers that help to get the grated material off of the saucer.  They are really cute and I bought some for gifts.  They are made in Spain and France.

I will try to find out more about them and let you know.  Busy day ahead but will let you know if I find something.  I love kitchen stuff.


----------



## lonestar

http://www.rigas-enterprises.co.uk/garlic-grater-sets.htm
[http://www.amazon.com/IMCG-Ceramic...SU/url]
Here they are. Haven't used my yet.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have a Canon Powershot too and love it (along with a Fuji Finepix, love it too) but what I love about the Panasonic Lumix is the 8x optical zoom and it is a GREAT camera for the price.  It takes really crisp, clear pictures.


----------



## corkyb

Oh I think I am going to have to try that Lumix.  How is it at closeups?  How is it with indoor pictures in lowlight?


----------



## Barbiedull

http://www.origins.com/

Free shipping on any purchase. 10% off $50, 15% off $79, or 20% off $80+


----------



## Addie

Kindle Gracie: Wow! That's an awesome deal! Thanks!
And I haven't tried the Origins Youthtopia foundation either. I've just started really researching foundations since I started using them only a while ago.
After I finish my Chanel Teint Innocence, I think I'll go to NARS Sheer Glow Foundation. But if you decide to try the Origins one, please let us know what you think of it!

Luv: I also started a digital camera thread a while back. I still haven't gotten around to going to an electronics store to get a close look at them, but I did get quite a hefty list of cameras I might want. Although, my budget was $350, so the prices tended to be in the $200-$300s.
Here's the link in case you or anyone else is interested: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39328.0.html

Julip: I think I may have to take another trip to Sephora to get a look at the Lovejoy blush. I better hurry, though, since my coupon ends on Monday. 
And I can't wait for pictures on your splurge bag!

lonestar: Those saucers are so cute!

Cobbie: Aren't they awesome?! Credit goes to Julip on those. Surprise, surprise.  

Barbiedull: Wow! That's a great deal for Origins! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## julip

lonestar said:


> http://www.rigas-enterprises.co.uk/garlic-grater-sets.htm
> [http://www.amazon.com/IMCG-Ceramic...ull for the origins sale - that's a good one!


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> Fab purse? Do we know about this fab purse?
> 
> I am not a sci-fi, vampire, paranormal fan. Give me normal any day, however, since I have the Bella Bag coming I thought it'd be fun to see my bag in a movie. Last night I was surfing the onscreen TV guide and saw that it was scheduled for last night so I set my DVR. Later I decided to "watch" it thinking I would fast forward through it only stopping when I thought I would see "The Bag". Ha! About five minutes into the movie I was hooked. I almost forgot about the bag.It was great! Now I know what all the excitement is about. Must see the other ones.


Oh, I'm so glad you got a chance to watch and that you ended up liking it! I thought I was too 'old' to like the books and movies, but I ended up really enjoying them all. For the books, I think I read them all in 2 weeks, and that includes the extra novella that links to Eclipse, as well as the unfinished manuscript the author posted on her website. Both the novella and the manuscript take the same story told in the perspective of someone else (novella - through eyes of a newborn vampire seen briefly in Eclipse; manuscript- Twilight story as seen through Edward's eyes).

If you liked Twilight, you'll probably love New Moon (you see the purse more here) and Eclipse. I liked each more than the last. Eclipse is due out on DVD 12/3, so it should be showing up on the movie channels soon too. Hope you get your S&S and D&B bags soon!!


----------



## angelmum3

Kindle Gracie said:


> hehehehe, and I just recommended a camera! We are just like Kindle Board Consumer Reports! I love it!


My recommendation is the Cannon Powershoot! I went to several message boards when I was looking for an under $200 - and people really loved their Cannons - and now you can add me to that list!

fyi - Cannon's "A series" means it takes "aa' batteries! 
The "S" series means it tkaes that lithium type battery - my choice! My mom likes AA batteries, but I find I use my cannon for movies, and it takes a lot of power - for the lithium battery it just means I have to recharge it daily, but with batteries, dd was always replacing (recharging) she didnt like it at all - also the S series tends to be smaller since the battery pak is small...

Good luck - oh I can tell you my mom went thru many Kodak Cameras, she finally gave up on them. She loved the simplicity of that camera, but it would "give up" and "give out" after less than a year or so of use! (this is her experience I'm sure there are many happy kodak camera users)


----------



## corkyb

Does the Panasonic Lumix have a viewfinder?  I couldn't tell from the website?  Does the SONY?  It looks like it does but these descriptions don't say (unless I read right over it).
Paula


----------



## babnaw

Regarding the Bella Bag, I wear a black leather jacket most of the time in the winter.  Do you think brown and black would go okay?  I've seen it on runway models and in some ads and it can look really chic, but I'm wondering what the concensus is here as to whether brown and black or a no-go.  I was also considering the olive-coloured leather, but I really like the look of the brown and teal together on the Bella bag.


----------



## Addie

babnaw said:


> Regarding the Bella Bag, I wear a black leather jacket most of the time in the winter. Do you think brown and black would go okay? I've seen it on runway models and in some ads and it can look really chic, but I'm wondering what the concensus is here as to whether brown and black or a no-go. I was also considering the olive-coloured leather, but I really like the look of the brown and teal together on the Bella bag.


I like black outfits with brown purses and/or brown boots. I think it adds a nice, classy pop of colour. And I really like the brown colour of the Bella bag and think it would go well with black. Plus, the teal accent is great.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I am probably not the best person to be reviewing the camera because I am just a point and shoot (casual) photographer. Someone that uses all the more advanced features may know more than I do.

I couldn't tell you without looking at it if it had a view finder or not because I always use the big display. It does not have one.

It's a good value point and shoot camera. Here's a review from cnet:

http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-cameras/panasonic-lumix-dmc-fh20/4505-6501_7-33939621.html

More reviews here:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=672378&is=REG&A=details&Q=


----------



## luvmy4brats

Thanks for the camera recommendations. I made a list and will probably go take a look at them at Best Buy in the next couple of weeks. Now that I think about it, I might need to get one for myself too! 

I got around my shopping ban by doing some Christmas shopping yesterday and today... Kindle, Nintendo dsi, lighted Kindle cover and 2 decal girl skins..  Now if I could only figure out what to get my middle daughter. She wants/needs a laptop, but that might be out of the budget this year... Unless QVC does some crazy deal with super~duper easypay.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK my people, I've got one for you.  I need help.    I asked my DIL about her Christmas wish list and one thing she said she wanted was some type of iPod dock to play music.  She said she was not picky about it having a clock, just something that would play music.

This is not going to be a big/main gift, so I'm not looking for an outrageously expensive one.  I know that some speakers on really cheap ones don't have a good sound.

Soooooo, recommendations?


----------



## babnaw

AddieLove said:


> I like black outfits with brown purses and/or brown boots. I think it adds a nice, classy pop of colour. And I really like the brown colour of the Bella bag and think it would go well with black. Plus, the teal accent is great.


Thanks for the feedback. I just might order it soon. My reserve is breaking down.


----------



## farmwife

Kindle Gracie said:


> OK my people, I've got one for you. I need help.  I asked my DIL about her Christmas wish list and one thing she said she wanted was some type of iPod dock to play music. She said she was not picky about it having a clock, just something that would play music.
> 
> This is not going to be a big/main gift, so I'm not looking for an outrageously expensive one. I know that some speakers on really cheap ones don't have a good sound.
> 
> Soooooo, recommendations?


Here is the one I have:

http://www.amazon.com/JBL-Stage-Micro-Portable-Speaker/dp/B0016BI0TA/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1289791436&sr=1-6

It works great.


----------



## mlewis78

Farmwife, I have an older version of the JBL round speaker.  I used it on the desk at work (I didn't work in the same spot each day, so it was good that it was small and lightweight -- just kept it in a tote).

At home I have a Klipsch ipod speaker/dock.  More often I use my old stereo receiver and speakers, especially since the speaker/dock doesn't have a way to adjust the treble/bass.


----------



## Addie

Since we're talking about iPod docks (I have the Klipsch iGroove SXT Speaker System for iPhone and iPod (Black) and love it, though it is $147), I was wondering if someone could help me figure out a problem I have: Some of my songs are louder than others. I have an iPod Touch (2nd Gen), and I've tried both with and without the "sound check" in settings; I still come across the same issue, though. So I'm wondering if there's anything else I can do to fix this? Even manually?


----------



## corkyb

mlewis78 said:


> Farmwife, I have an older version of the JBL round speaker. I used it on the desk at work (I didn't work in the same spot each day, so it was good that it was small and lightweight -- just kept it in a tote).
> 
> At home I have a Klipsch ipod speaker/dock. More often I use my old stereo receiver and speakers, especially since the speaker/dock doesn't have a way to adjust the treble/bass.
> 
> How do you hook an ipod up to an old stereo receiver and speakers?


----------



## mlewis78

You can hook up a kindle to a stereo receiver with a miniplug to two RCA plugs, but I don't use the ipod to listen to music on the stereo.  I use a CD player!  I have tried hooking up the ipod to it, but the sound quality is lacking (to my ears).


----------



## Hedy

Kindle Gracie said:


> OK my people, I've got one for you. I need help.  I asked my DIL about her Christmas wish list and one thing she said she wanted was some type of iPod dock to play music. She said she was not picky about it having a clock, just something that would play music.
> 
> This is not going to be a big/main gift, so I'm not looking for an outrageously expensive one. I know that some speakers on really cheap ones don't have a good sound.
> 
> Soooooo, recommendations?


I got my nephew this guy last year and he loves it.


----------



## julip

I have the Sony XDR-S10HDiP HD Radio with Dock for iPod/iPhone and really love it, though it is a bit over $100. Also, it doesn't appear to be available direct from Amazon anymore, so no great deal on it when shipping charges are involved. It's a nice unit with HD radio and tagging features, though.





corkyb said:


> Does the Panasonic Lumix have a viewfinder? I couldn't tell from the website? Does the SONY? It looks like it does but these descriptions don't say (unless I read right over it).
> Paula


Paula, if you mean the raspberry Sony camera I have, it does not have a viewfinder. I've always preferred a viewfinder as well, but I love this camera so much I don't mind it not having one. The LCD touchscreen is similar in size to the iPhone. It also has panoramic iSweep and can take really amazing low light pics. Much of the time I don't need the flash on the handheld twilight or anti-motion blur modes - it takes several pictures at once and combines them instantly to make one good picture. This camera is no DSLR (really wanting a canon eos rebel one day), but I was pretty impressed with the grab and snap hummingbird shots I was able to capture with it. Here's one of my favorites. The little of what I've read on the updated features of the TX-9 model looks pretty nice as well.










babnaw - I agree with Addielove on the black with brown and the combo of colors in the Bella Bag. I love just about anything with black, really!


----------



## julip

Saw this teased on QVC a couple of days ago - here'a a nice Clarisonic PLUS package if you are also a Philosophy fan. No shipping and also easy pay available, though most states have tax added on.

Clarisonic PLUS philosophy Face and Body Deluxe Collection

Retail Value: $276.00
QVC Price: $229.00
Featured Price:
$208.20
Good until November 15, 2010 8:59 p.m. PT
Standard S&H Included
Easy Pay! 5 Installments of $41.64, plus Tax.



Cobbie - I finally got to Nordstrom to look at the Guerlain lippies, and #14 Gilian came home with me. I love the feel of the lipstick and that case! Thank you again for tipping us off about these colors not available on Sephora. You and Neo are so right about how wonderful it is. The #14 is very subtle on me, pretty much my lip color but gives me a more finished look. I was swayed by the 20% VIB Sephora coupon burning a hole in my pocket and expiring tonight, so I ended up buying a couple more darker ones plus the limited edition holiday 2010 meteorites d'or balls. I certainly didn't need them and now have a lifetime supply since they last so long, but the colors look and sound great. I was also really tempted by the Or Impérial Sublime Radiant Powder Face & Body as well, but at that price, even with the discount, I had to draw the line somewhere . Especially when I really only wanted it for the bee bottle and atomizer.  I figure I can get the same result with the meteorites.

Click on pic to read whole blog:



> The shades of the of Meteorites work together to address several issues. The Coppery Gold and Iridescent White warm up dull complexions and give skin a more refined look. The Violet and Pink revive tired skin and brighten up shadowy areas. You don't have to pick and choose which shades to use, simply swipe your brush across all the shades and proceed to dab gently onto your shadowy, dull areas and the product will go to work.


Since I'm trying to have a dedicated brush for each thing, I may use my Mac #187 stippling brush with these. I read a review where someone used theirs with it with good results.


----------



## julip

Some nice deals for any fellow Le Creuset fans. 2 of my favorite pieces are on this list - the 2-in-1 and the braiser. I keep both of these out all the time. The 2-in-1 is a great space saver because the lid is also an 8-inch skillet. I have the 5 qt braiser, which I have used for just about everything in the oven. I don't even use a lasagna/regular casserole pan anymore - just throw everything in one of these. I use them a lot on the stovetop too, but I also have a couple of other non-cast iron favorite vessels. I bought both of these a year or two ago at my local Le Creuset outlet store when they had a 40% off coupon special they do once or twice a year.

Sur La Table Le Creuset Special Values


----------



## Addie

Okay, I am about to head out the door and hit the mall. I've got a Sephora list of possible things I maybe can't live without. 
I didn't know they had a new limited edition holiday Meteorites! That's another thing added to the list. And Julip, that bottle is adorable! I'm weak for packaging. But yikes! Quite pricey. 
That's a great deal for the Clarisonic! I may have to see if mom wants it. She's been using my Mia and loves it. I actually have to buy more of those brush heads. I bought two extra, but with mom using one now, I need twice as many.


----------



## julip

Yes, I too am very easily hypnotized by shiny pretty things like that Guerlain bottle! But the price is a total buzzkill. 

Go go go! Have fun, AddieLove - can't wait to hear what you bring back from your shopping safari. That is great to hear your mom is loving the Mia too!


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, when y'all have been talking about Meteorites I've been sticking my fingers in my ears and saying "lalalalala" because of the price but I'm weakening.  These new limited edition Meteorites sound like they could be similar and take the place of my beloved Satin Sun when it runs out.

So, how do you use them?  What brush do you use and how does the powder get from the little balls to the brush, etc?

Oh, dear, I'm in big trouble...but maybe Christmas...

and the lipstick sounds divine.....


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie  - I learned from Neo, who started this whole Meteorites/Guerlain frenzy, that not only is the pink brush cute to look at, but it being a little firmer than a normal face brush makes it work better with the balls to help slough off the powder. It's still a soft brush, but some reviews indicate it isn't as soft as some people are used to.  Cobbie found out from her Guerlain rep that you swirl the powder underneath the balls and use either all over as a face powder or on highlighted points. I have also read that some people have luck with kabuki brushes. I think any brush that has densely packed bristles as opposed to the more fluffy light ones should work fine. I tried my MAC #187, and while I did get some color after a bit of swirling, it is too feathery of a brush, I think, to use with the balls. It might work better with the more pink limited edition than with the subtle 02 I tried it with.

I should have had my Guerlain rep demonstrate the proper way to swirl the Meteorites yesterday because I haven't quite mastered the swiping underneath technique. I am always having to pick up a couple of jumpers off the floor during my morning routine.   Another way I do it is just to furiously swirl the brush over the balls to pick up some of all the colors. I use the pink brush with the balls, but I can use a regular face brush (I use the Alima Pure buffing brush) with the pressed Meteorites.

I'm usually repelled by scented face products, but I really like the scent in these! Plus they are fun to look at.


----------



## julip

Any Phyto fans - their Friends & Family sale is on now! This was taken from my email list alert, but it looks like it is the same link shown on their Facebook page as well.

Phyto Friends & Family Sale



> PHYTO Hair Care: The countdown to Friends & Family is on! Starting 9am EST November 15th -11:59am November 17th, we're offering 30%-40% off of your favorite Phyto products. Bookmark: http://sale.phyto-usa.com/


Another post says up to 50% off.

Phyto Facebook Page


----------



## Addie

I'm back!

Here's what I got:
L'Occitane foot cream (My feet get so dry in winter, and I loved the hand cream)
Two of the two-pack Clarisonic Sensitive brush heads
A pack of brush cleansing wipes
NARS Sheer Glow Foundation (I did quite a bit of searching online, and people really seemed to like this one, even more so than the MUFE HD one)
Benefit Powderflage (for setting my under-eye makeup, the hope is it will brighten and not look cakey or settle into my lines)

Then I went to the Sephora inside JCPenney, and I'm so glad I did! The regular Sephora has been sold out of the NARS O* for quite a while, but the JCPenny one had plenty! Also, the JCPenney one still sells Cargo products!! Yay! So I picked up the BeachBlush in Coral. I am super happy the JCPenney Sephora had this. I love the Coral one, and I was dreading having to find a similar shade.
The only downside is that I wasn't able to use my VIB 20% discount at the JCPenney one. Still worth it.

Neither had two concealers in stock that I was considering, so I just decided to pass for now. I was thinking about checking out Bobbi Brown's Corrector and Estee Lauder's Maximum Coverage, both of which I've read a lot of good things about, but I thought I had done enough shopping for today. 

So then  I went to the Chanel counter and got my favourite mascara (Exceptionnel de Chanel in Noir Obscure) and got a sample of their Vitalumiere foundation to compare to the NARS.

I don't think I'll go back out for makeup shopping until closer to Christmas. The JCPenny Sephora is supposed to get the NARS Naked eyeshadow palette some time around then, and I definitely want to get one. And then maybe I'll get a concealer. Here's hoping I find a concealer that cover dark circles well and doesn't settle in lines. *sigh*

Julip: Do you use your Hourglass primer around your eyes as well? I've been using it for my face as well as my eyes. I was talking to a Sephora SA, and she said I needed to use one specifically for under the eye (like UD's eyeshadow primer potion). I decided to pass for now because the Naked palette comes with a small UD primer that I can try out then.


----------



## corkyb

I use the hour glass primer around my eyes and it doesn't bother me.  I used Bobbi Brown concealer for a long time.  You can buy the concealer in a little double package with special undereye powder on the bottom pot.  They also sell a corrector for the eyes which is really supposed to help circles.  It's a lot of work to do all that though.  Ihave never been someone who sticks with concealer, because, frankly I can't see a huge difference between concealer and foundation.  One i did really like and got good reviews though was the YSL radiance concealer in a pump tube wit a little brush on the end.
I dont see the limited edition Meteorites on Sephora.com.  I didn't make the store today so am trying to figure out what I want to buy for the 20% off before the sale goes away.  
Paula


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> Saw this teased on QVC a couple of days ago - here'a a nice Clarisonic PLUS package if you are also a Philosophy fan. No shipping and also easy pay available, though most states have tax added on.
> 
> Clarisonic PLUS philosophy Face and Body Deluxe Collection
> 
> That's a good buy. I got this at Sephora for $225.00 with only one of each brush and they had the one with Philosophy, but I chose the other one with some higher end facial products. Of course, I did get 20% off.
> 
> Retail Value: $276.00
> QVC Price: $229.00
> Featured Price:
> $208.20
> Good until November 15, 2010 8:59 p.m. PT
> Standard S&H Included
> Easy Pay! 5 Installments of $41.64, plus Tax.
> 
> 
> 
> Cobbie - I finally got to Nordstrom to look at the Guerlain lippies, and #14 Gilian came home with me. I love the feel of the lipstick and that case! Thank you again for tipping us off about these colors not available on Sephora. You and Neo are so right about how wonderful it is. The #14 is very subtle on me, pretty much my lip color but gives me a more finished look. I was swayed by the 20% VIB Sephora coupon burning a hole in my pocket and expiring tonight, so I ended up buying a couple more darker ones plus the limited edition holiday 2010 meteorites d'or balls. I certainly didn't need them and now have a lifetime supply since they last so long, but the colors look and sound great. I was also really tempted by the Or Impérial Sublime Radiant Powder Face & Body as well, but at that price, even with the discount, I had to draw the line somewhere . Especially when I really only wanted it for the bee bottle and atomizer.  I figure I can get the same result with the meteorites.
> 
> Click on pic to read whole blog:
> 
> Since I'm trying to have a dedicated brush for each thing, I may use my Mac #187 stippling brush with these. I read a review where someone used theirs with it with good results.


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> I use the hour glass primer around my eyes and it doesn't bother me. I used Bobbi Brown concealer for a long time. You can buy the concealer in a little double package with special undereye powder on the bottom pot. They also sell a corrector for the eyes which is really supposed to help circles. It's a lot of work to do all that though. Ihave never been someone who sticks with concealer, because, frankly I can't see a huge difference between concealer and foundation. One i did really like and got good reviews though was the YSL radiance concealer in a pump tube wit a little brush on the end.
> I dont see the limited edition Meteorites on Sephora.com. I didn't make the store today so am trying to figure out what I want to buy for the 20% off before the sale goes away.
> Paula


Okay, thanks! Sorry, Paula, I totally forgot you bought the primer as well!  It doesn't bother my eyes, either. So I don't really know if it's actually necessary or if she just wanted me to buy something else. 
Here is the limited edition Meteorites:

They didn't have them at my store.
And thanks for the suggestion on concealer! I've added it to my list of concealers.

ETA: Oh! I didn't realise the picture was a link to a blog post! LOVE that colour! So beautiful. And the case is darling. I wish mine had a bee on it. I'm so jealous. How does the colour compare to your other Meteorite purchase, Julip?


----------



## julip

Wow, NICE haul, AddieLove! How great to find Cargo in the Penney's Sephora - that is good to know. I'm glad you found your color. 

I use the Hourglass primer around my eyes too without a problem, though I usually blend there last. Have you tried Laura Mercier's Secret Concealer? I love that stuff. Bobbi Brown used to be my favorite, and I still really like it and use it from time to time, but LM covers my dark areas really well with very little (especially with that BB sponge!),so it's great when I need more coverage. 2 is a pretty universal shade unless you are pretty fair. Right now I'm using 3 because of my summer tan, but most of the year I use 2.

I think Laura Geller has a good undereye primer, but I can't remember what it's called now ... will look it up later, since I'm getting dinner ready right now, unless someone knows and posts first!

Are you getting the LE Holiday Meteorites? They look so pretty. If you go to the Guerlain page on Sephora, then click exclusive or new, you'll see some other palettes that are part of the holiday group. There is a pretty purple/black one that I would love to have, but I just don't do dark smoky eyes anymore. Shadow rarely, actually. Like Cobbie said before, I too wear just enough makeup not to scare anybody. 

I'm going to have to try some of the L'Occitane foot cream - it's far enough from my nose I think I'll be safe from any scents . I was just by the L'Occitane boutique yesterday - darn.


----------



## luvmy4brats

For anyone looking at that Clairsonic from QVC, the Cinnamon Buns 3-in-1 is fantastic. It's one of my favorites and I literally buy the biggest vat of it that I can. Works as a shampoo, body wash and bubble bath. The smell is divine.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> I think Laura Geller has a good undereye primer, but I can't remember what it's called now ... will look it up later, since I'm getting dinner ready right now, unless someone knows and posts first!


Is this it julip?


----------



## lonestar

Can anyone here recommend a GOOD flour sifter?  I hate the one I have.  The bread I make regularly requires sifting.

Sorry this isn't about cosmetics- I'm really into kitchen stuff right now.


----------



## corkyb

The YSL looks just like the Chanel only it is in a gold tube.  It's got great reviews.
Now did you see the LE meteorites for sale on Sephora? Cuz if you did, I need to buy them before midnight!  
Off to look once more although I didn't see them the first time I looked.
Paula


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> ETA: Oh! I didn't realise the picture was a link to a blog post! LOVE that colour! So beautiful. And the case is darling. I wish mine had a bee on it. I'm so jealous. How does the colour compare to your other Meteorite purchase, Julip?


I don't have them yet - I actually never looked at them when I was at the Nordstrom counter because I didn't know there were any LE items out until I got home and started prowling through sephora.com again. I ordered them last night along with a couple more lippies. If I had known there were LE items to play with in person, I would have lost my mind.  Anyway, I have the 02 balls, which have some pink to them, but have more of a beige cast to them. The limited edition has more violet and what I read somewhere a new golden ball. It's overall more like a candlelight glow, from what I read. If I like these much more, I may consider returning the 02 because while I can see it somewhat, it's much more subtle than my 01 pressed, which I really love. The beige 02 (which does have some pink to counteract my yellow undertones) may look better when I don't have much of a tan.

Oh, another lippie I got was Too Faced Celebrity Meltdown. It looks so pretty! I had a couple of TF lippies about 10 years ago. My favorite was one called "You're No Lady", and it was very similar to this (I hope, anyway). The TF lippies went away for awhile, or I just couldn't find them, but then I rediscovered them on a blog and found it on Sephora. The casing is really cute too!



I saw it swatched somewhere - I'll post if I can figure out where. 

edited to add blog - this is a different one than what I saw yesterday, but it shows the color. 
http://steelnpurple.blogspot.com/2010/02/lips-too-faced-lip-of-luxury-in_28.html

Ooh Kindled Spirit - that concealer looks really nice! I haven't actually been keeping up with LG's products, but I'm sure whatever one I'm thinking of is very outdated ... just figured it out - it's just her Spackle products that I was thinking of. I have only used her original, I think, and it's been many years. I see she has an eye one, but I don't know if it is for undereye too, after all that.  Oh well!

Cobbie - YAY about your Bella Bag arriving! I'm so glad to hear you are loving it too. It really is a bag that wants to be squished and adored. 

Paula - if you go to the Guerlain page and click new, you should find it, but I believe AddieLove's pic above will link you to it as well.

lonestar - sorry, I haven't had a flour sifter for a long time, but please feel free to talk up kitchen stuff too - I love kitchen gadgets!


----------



## corkyb

The LE meteorites were out of stock when I went to check out.  I am so disappointed.  Did you say you got them Julip on sephora.com?  I had my VIB20 off too.


----------



## corkyb

Oh I have to go to bed. 3.5 hours sleep last night and it's 11:20 here now and up at 5:30 again tomorrow.  I will collapse by week's end.
Maybe I will just check out Dave's deals before i go.  Right. I 've been saaying things like that since 9:30.


----------



## julip

Luvmy4brats said:


> For anyone looking at that Clairsonic from QVC, the Cinnamon Buns 3-in-1 is fantastic. It's one of my favorites and I literally buy the biggest vat of it that I can. Works as a shampoo, body wash and bubble bath. The smell is divine.


I agree, the Cinnamon Buns is about their best bakery scent! 


corkyb said:


> The LE meteorites were out of stock when I went to check out. I am so disappointed. Did you say you got them Julip on sephora.com? I had my VIB20 off too.


Aw shucks, Paula - what a bummer. Yes, I got it on sephora.com last night. I wonder if one of the dept stores that carry Guerlain will have a special on the holiday items? It may not be a discount, but maybe free stuff. The counter near me is having a fashion show and national artist doing makeovers next weekend. I'm not going to make it down there for that, but maybe there are other stores doing that this weekend too. I don't know what kind of specials, if any, they might be running for the event.


----------



## Addie

You know it's bad when you recognize most of the Sephora staff and they recognize you.  

Julip, I'm glad to hear you use the hourglass primer for under your eyes as well. I'm glad I didn't buy the UD primer today. Although, when I get the Naked palette, I may change my mind. 
I haven't tried LM's Secret Concealer. I'll have to try it out as well next time I'm in Sephora. I can't fully express just how much I love the BB and how happy I am that you mentioned it. It's made putting on makeup so much easier. Even my current concealer (MAC) looks better under my eyes.

Even though I think they're beautiful, I think I'm going to resist buying the LE Holiday Meteorites. This year. No promises for next year.

The foot cream's smell is stronger than the hand cream to me. And it's not my favorite scent, but like you said, it's far away from my nose, so that's great.

Cobbie: Thanks for letting me know about your concealer! I love Chanel products, and I'll have to give that one a try as well.

I'll let you all know which foundation I like better. I am looking for a slightly dewy finish. I don't want completely matte as I like a bit of a glow. Right now I'm using Chanel's Teint Innocence, and I like it, but I want to know if there's something better.

You totally should! I assumed Sephora did not give samples of foundation … maybe they do? But I know all the makeup counters will give you samples. If you ask, they'll squeeze some into a mini bottle right there and then give you a card or something so you'll know the line and colour. I hate returning products, so getting foundation samples is great for me.

Can't wait to see your Bella pictures!

lonestar: Any subject is up for grabs! I know someone here will be able to show you the best flour sifter ever. 

Now I'm off to look at the complete Guerlain Holiday Collection.


----------



## corkyb

I do not like the rose scent of the L'Occitaine hand cream so if the foot cream is more of the same and stronger, I won't be using it.  The hand cream is about the best I've used though.  That and the Aveda Hand Relief which is lighter, but really really nice and a wonderful scent.
It's one of my favorite Aveda products and I like a lot of their products (not so much on their make up though).  Their skin and hair products are some of the best I've ever used.  Their new hairspray in the aerosol can is just the BEST if you have fine or thin hair and want a little volume without the hard sticky edge to it.  It really holds though.  It's not the air control; I can't think of the name of it at the moment.  But it's my new favorite. a nd I could not live without their volumizing tonic and the Aveda Phomollient mousse pump.
Did I say I love Aveda products?  Now their shampoo and conditioners, oh my.  and their aroma oils and chakra oils are just he best. And the Carribean skin care line is just to absolutely die for.  Best scented product on the market.  The body cream should be applied before you towel dry your skin and the pat dry and you will be emollient and soft all day long.  Pricey stuff though.  And you can only buy it in Aveda salons or Aveda stores, which we do not have around here.  But Dallas does, oh yes it does.


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> I do not like the rose scent of the L'Occitaine hand cream so if the foot cream is more of the same and stronger, I won't be using it. The hand cream is about the best I've used though. That and the Aveda Hand Relief which is lighter, but really really nice and a wonderful scent.
> It's one of my favorite Aveda products and I like a lot of their products (not so much on their make up though). Their skin and hair products are some of the best I've ever used. Their new hairspray in the aerosol can is just the BEST if you have fine or thin hair and want a little volume without the hard sticky edge to it. It really holds though. It's not the air control; I can't think of the name of it at the moment. But it's my new favorite. a nd I could not live without their volumizing tonic and the Aveda Phomollient mousse pump.
> Did I say I love Aveda products? Now their shampoo and conditioners, oh my. and their aroma oils and chakra oils are just he best. And the Carribean skin care line is just to absolutely die for. Best scented product on the market. The body cream should be applied before you towel dry your skin and the pat dry and you will be emollient and soft all day long. Pricey stuff though. And you can only buy it in Aveda salons or Aveda stores, which we do not have around here. But Dallas does, oh yes it does.


The foot cream isn't the rose scented either. I want to say it's some sort of lavender or peppermint. I can't handle the rose either <stinky>


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> I do not like the rose scent of the L'Occitaine hand cream so if the foot cream is more of the same and stronger, I won't be using it. The hand cream is about the best I've used though. That and the Aveda Hand Relief which is lighter, but really really nice and a wonderful scent.
> It's one of my favorite Aveda products and I like a lot of their products (not so much on their make up though). Their skin and hair products are some of the best I've ever used. Their new hairspray in the aerosol can is just the BEST if you have fine or thin hair and want a little volume without the hard sticky edge to it. It really holds though. It's not the air control; I can't think of the name of it at the moment. But it's my new favorite. a nd I could not live without their volumizing tonic and the Aveda Phomollient mousse pump.
> Did I say I love Aveda products? Now their shampoo and conditioners, oh my. and their aroma oils and chakra oils are just he best. And the Carribean skin care line is just to absolutely die for. Best scented product on the market. The body cream should be applied before you towel dry your skin and the pat dry and you will be emollient and soft all day long. Pricey stuff though. And you can only buy it in Aveda salons or Aveda stores, which we do not have around here. But Dallas does, oh yes it does.


Oh, yeah, sorry! I should have said that the foot and hand scent are not the same. The foot one smells kind of like rosemary to me.

I remember trying one of Aveda's shampoos and conditioners and really liking it. I also remember they were huge! Lasted quite a while. I used to do a lot with mousse and hairspray and all that, but I pretty much stopped using all those types of products since I'm freelancing and not working FT.
But when I start back up to a FT gig, I'll be sure to get some Aveda mousse and hairspray. Both are necessary for me because my hair is so thin.
And now you've made me want to try other Aveda products.


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> They recognize you because you are sooo pretty. True.


Ditto!

Oh my, I must close my ears to the Aveda talk. I have one just up the road from me. I used to love using one of their shampoo/conditioner sets - such a nice botanical scent.

AddieLove - I'm so glad you are finding the BB sponges as great as I do. I was skeptical at first that they wouldn't be much different than those disposable sponges, but they really do make it a much easier application. And the cleanser with the pedestal bottle is so nice!


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> I don't have Sephora VIB status  and I'm so jealous
> but January is just around the corner.
> 
> Julip, now I want the #14 and what's with the LE Holiday Meteorites and that cute can? How could you? Now I want it...don't need it...still want it.
> 
> Meteorites - About getting the powder off the bottom - In the store there was a bit of powder under the balls but I haven't gotten any in my container. It might be there but not apparent like at the counter where it's used all day, every day. I did notice a little at the bottom of the can they came in so maybe with more use some will flake off. I still push my brush through the balls to get to the bottom just in case some might be down there. Only one jumper so far.
> 
> My Bella Bag came today along with a cute card holder. It is all everybody said it would be. When I get a chance I'll post a picture. I'm stylin' now.


Cobbie - forgot to say how much I loved your cute gifs! I'm sure if this thread keeps going at the same pace into next year, you will certainly be hitting your VIB mark sooner than later. 

One of the Guerlain lipsticks I have on the way is one of the Rouge G Brilliants, Bridget. The counter I went to yesterday was unfortunately out of a lot of testers and colors in general, so I couldn't try this one, which was on my list for sampling. I'm hoping it won't be too light - they look much different sometimes the way they swatch it so heavily. I had thought Galia would have been perfect for me, but it was like a beige on me, a real nude nude.



I love the bonus card holder included with the Bella Bag! I love it that she includes such a nice bonus.

Thanks for the info on the balls. I tried something new tonight and shook the can to get it dusty in there. I think I'll have a nice sampling of it for tomorrow.  I do like just the act of swirling the brush in the canister, with the noise it makes. It takes so little to amuse me.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Just an FYI..Today's Special on HSN is the Nutrasonic. It's the comparitive brand to Clarasonic that they sell. It has 2 speeds and comes in 4 different colors. I ordered a Lavender one, may order more as gifts. For that price it's worth a try..Price is 39.95, comes in Blue, Pink, Yellow and Lavender, and with travel bag.


----------



## lonestar

Kindled Spirit said:


> Just an FYI..Today's Special on HSN is the Nutrasonic. It's the comparitive brand to Clarasonic that they sell. It has 2 speeds and comes in 4 different colors. I ordered a Lavender one, may order more as gifts. For that price it's worth a try..Price is 39.95, comes in Blue, Pink, Yellow and Lavender, and with travel bag.


I would like to know how this works for you. Sounds like a good price for a Christmas gift. It sure looks alot like the Clarisonic.


----------



## angelmum3

Just watched (but wasnt paying attention) to GMA - they said that a store (Best buy?) was going to sell the Nook for $99!!

$99!! Oh if only the Kindle will match that price (it normally sells for $149) It may just be for Black Friday... off to search the GMA site to find out

ETA link!

It is Best Buy - the Black Friday ads have been leaked online...

http://bfads.net/Best-Buy/Name/Page3

(from the bfads.net)


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> I do not like the rose scent of the L'Occitaine hand cream so if the foot cream is more of the same and stronger, I won't be using it. The hand cream is about the best I've used though. That and the Aveda Hand Relief which is lighter, but really really nice and a wonderful scent.
> It's one of my favorite Aveda products and I like a lot of their products (not so much on their make up though). Their skin and hair products are some of the best I've ever used. Their new hairspray in the aerosol can is just the BEST if you have fine or thin hair and want a little volume without the hard sticky edge to it. It really holds though. It's not the air control; I can't think of the name of it at the moment. But it's my new favorite. a nd I could not live without their volumizing tonic and the Aveda Phomollient mousse pump.
> Did I say I love Aveda products? Now their shampoo and conditioners, oh my. and their aroma oils and chakra oils are just he best. And the Carribean skin care line is just to absolutely die for. Best scented product on the market. The body cream should be applied before you towel dry your skin and the pat dry and you will be emollient and soft all day long. Pricey stuff though. And you can only buy it in Aveda salons or Aveda stores, which we do not have around here. But Dallas does, oh yes it does.


If you are looking for a *good **hand cream*, I highly recommend *PHILOSOPHY'S TIME ON YOUR HANDS*. It's the best I've used. The scent is light ,and dissipates quickly.


----------



## angelmum3

Walmart Black Friday Ad lists the Sony Ereader for  $99

so many items, so few dollars!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

lonestar said:


> I would like to know how this works for you. Sounds like a good price for a Christmas gift. It sure looks alot like the Clarisonic.


I will deffinately let everyone know. I like that it has 2 speeds and the whole brush rotates, not just the middle. I ordered 2 more for gifts.


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> Just an FYI..Today's Special on HSN is the Nutrasonic. It's the comparitive brand to Clarasonic that they sell. It has 2 speeds and comes in 4 different colors. I ordered a Lavender one, may order more as gifts. For that price it's worth a try..Price is 39.95, comes in Blue, Pink, Yellow and Lavender, and with travel bag.


Ooh, can't wait for your review! It does sound like great features, and what a great price!!



Cobbie said:


> Kitchen gadget - Anyone have a digital scale she likes? (Or "he" in case PaulGuy's around. )


Yes, where is PaulGuy? I'm sure he would love a Clarisonic, if we can't get him on board with the man purse. 

Cobbie, I have the Kitrics Digital Nutrition Scale, which I really like. I have had it for almost 2 years, and admittedly I don't use it often enough lately to portion my food  but it is great for that, as well as just general kitchen weighing, which I still use it much for. I found out about it from nutrition and fitness forums, and the consensus was this is a very good brand and model for nutritional info. A couple of reviews said issues regarding the display were referencing an older model than the one being sold now. I'm not sure if I have the old or new model, but the display is very easy to read and is a nice easy to store size.



Also, I love it that you still have your mom's vintage sifter - it actually looks like it would be a great vessel for the Meteorites.


----------



## Addie

Aww! You girls are so sweet!  That made my day. Thank you.

Julip: Yes! I love the cleanser as well. BBs are going to be with me for the rest of my life.

I'll join the easily amused crowd.  Those meteorite balls are so much fun!

Kindled Spirit: That's an outstanding price! Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it as well!

angelmum3: That's a great deal for the Nook and the Sony Ereader! I'm looking through everything to see what I can't live without. 

Does everyone here go to the stores for Black Friday or do you all stay home and buy online for Cyber Monday? Is that still a thing? This is the first year I think I may actually do some online shopping during that period.

Oh, and I just got this email from Sephora:

Makes me want to buy more things.


----------



## corkyb

angelmum3 said:


> Walmart Black Friday Ad lists the Sony Ereader for $99
> 
> so many items, so few dollars!!


So little time! I am not one to go out at 3 am in the morning to shop.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Kindled Spirit,
Thanks for posting about the Nutra Sonic deal at HSN. I had been trying to decide if my daughters would appreciate the Clarisonic enough to justify its being such a large part of their Christmas and had pretty well decided that they wold not be as excited about it as the expense would be for me. THe NutraSonic in today's deal is inexpensive enough for me to be able to buy it for them. I really think they will be thrilled. Even though I shouldn't,  I probably will let them have them before Christmas.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Kindled Spirit,
> Thanks for posting about the Nutra Sonic deal at HSN. I had been trying to decide if my daughters would appreciate the Clarisonic enough to justify its being such a large part of their Christmas and had pretty well decided that they wold not be as excited about it as the expense would be for me. THe NutraSonic in today's deal is inexpensive enough for me to be able to buy it for them. I really think they will be thrilled. Even though I shouldn't, I probably will let them have them before Christmas.


You are very welcome gadgetgirl.  I really couldn't resist the price, even though I have a Clarasonic Mia.  I think it's an excellant gift for your daughter's. I ordered the Lavender for myself, the Blue and the Yellow for my 2 son's girlfriends. You also get a free year's subscription to Glamour magazine.


----------



## angelmum3

JUST read that Amazon.com is going to do Cyber Monday - a WEEK early!! Nov 22!!

and and and!!


> Electronics are always among the hottest gifts and this season is no different. There's been reports from a variety of sources that Amazon.com is also matching some of the early deals that Walmart and Best Buy have unveiled on electronics. With that in mind, it seems like an easy choice of whether to drive to the store, use fuel and wait in line, or simply click and order online


I am so getting a Kindle!! (DD hasnt been sharing hers lately!)

Thanks for posting the Sephora deal - that will make a great gift for my DIL

I am one to shop on Black Friday, I map out my route, when money is tight, I'd rather pay $1.99 - $3.99 for dvd's than the $12 list price

and I dug around I think I have one of those nifty cleanser thingys for my face!!

(and Gadget stay strong, wait for Christmas!! My son's fiance is Jewish, so I'm putting together 8 gifts for her - then she is joining us for Christmas and I'll get them "together" gifts - like a rice cooker!!


----------



## Addie

So I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy these two things from Amazon:

Should I go ahead and wait until the 22nd? Would either one of these be discounted then do you think?

I don't know anything about how Amazon does Cyber Mondays. Is there a link Amazon puts up that day with all the deals? Is there only a certain number available? Can they sell out?


----------



## mlewis78

angelmum3 said:


> Walmart Black Friday Ad lists the Sony Ereader for $99
> 
> so many items, so few dollars!!


Is this one of the older models?


----------



## corkyb

Toothbrush might be.  Do those sanitizer things really work?  Thought I read that they do not?  I need a new sonicare myself.  Mine bit the dust after about 15 years of abuse.


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> Toothbrush might be. Do those sanitizer things really work? Thought I read that they do not? I need a new sonicare myself. Mine bit the dust after about 15 years of abuse.


Oh, really? Hmm. I have no idea. I've never owned a Sonicare before. So I just went with the newest flexcare model.


----------



## angelmum3

mlewis78 said:


> Is this one of the older models?


I have no idea actually - just reading the BF ads, and reported back here!


----------



## babnaw

mlewis78 said:


> Is this one of the older models?


It's for the 300.


----------



## lonestar

Wow, I was gone all day long and you all have added so much to the thread.  I am so excited about the upcoming holiday discounts.  My son and daughter might get Kindles after all.

Cobbie- I love that sifter.  I did find one at Bed, Bath and Beyond today and am junking the one I have been using.  I hate it.  The new one isn't great but it will work and be easier to clean.  The one I'm junking is impossible to clean- YUCK!

Keep posting everyone- My Christmas list will not be nearly so hard to manage.


----------



## Addie

So I tried all three foundations today (one on one cheek, one on the other and one on my forehead), applied them the exact same way and looked at the difference as well as had my mom look in bright, natural light. The NARS Sheer Glow is going back. It looked like I was wearing foundation, which is what I don't want. There was a harder time deciding between the two Chanels. I'm going to put one on one cheek and the other on the other cheek so they're on a relatively equal playing field (when I did it earlier today, one of the Chanels was on my forehead) to see which I prefer. I'll report back tomorrow!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Page 2?  What's happening here?

I got an email from philosophy with a secret offer from 10-40% off my order.  I was going to order the purity made simple, 32 oz with the pump and then they told me that if I only spent $13.60 more I could get free shipping.

I know you girls can recommend something for this old, tired face.


----------



## angelmum3

Philosophy for under $15?  I like their Lip Shines, or the traveling size fragrances and creams (for me its Amazing Grace)


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL, it doesn't have to be under $15.  I just need to spend more!


----------



## Addie

I don't know if you're interested in their body washes at all, but Luv said she really liked their Cinnamon Bun one.

And I bought their apple trio sampler a few weeks ago. I just tried their caramel apple one last night and really liked it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

AddieLove said:


> I don't know if you're interested in their body washes at all, but Luv said she really liked their Cinnamon Bun one.


Like is just not strong enough of a word for how I feel about the Cinnamon Buns body wash. It's AMAZING!

So, I'm sitting here, bored to death and decide to channel surf... What do I find? HSN & QVC. My resistance is down... Haven't ordered anything yet, but I see it happening. Hospitals really shouldn't offer those 2 channels....


----------



## Addie

Luvmy4brats said:


> Like is just not strong enough of a word for how I feel about the Cinnamon Buns body wash. It's AMAZING!
> 
> So, I'm sitting here, bored to death and decide to channel surf... What do I find? HSN & QVC. My resistance is down... Haven't ordered anything yet, but I see it happening. Hospitals really shouldn't offer those 2 channels....


 I stand corrected.
Well, you've got to do something while you're trying to get better, might as well shop!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Heather, you deserve to pamper yourself.  How are you feeling?  Any idea when you will get to go home?


----------



## julip

LOL Cobbie - I was ready to pick up the phone for something ... anything ... after seeing your post!  

Get better soon, Heather! Ladies, we have just 33 more posts to go before we hit 1000. I'm sure we can all come up with some fun shopping ideas to keep Heather occupied! 

Addielove, that Apple crate trio is so cute! Sounds heavenly too. Any more luck today on your foundation sampling? I had tried Teint Innocence some years ago and really liked it. Is that still your frontrunner?

Kindle Gracie - you are a girl after my own heart - spend more to save on shipping! That always gets me!  Hope you found something good to add.

angelmum - I am always forgetting 'your' Kindle is really your DD's.   What a great opportunity for you to have a Kindle too with the Big Day of Shopping coming up!  I can stay up and go shopping on BF, but I am not good about getting up early to. One time I did get myself to Kohl's right at opening trying to find a highly sought after toy for one of my nieces, but by the time I got to the back of the store they were all gone! I am more of an online shopper these days anyway, unless I see an ad for something specific locally. If we do end up going out for the midnight madness, it will be more for the novelty of it and to see if we can win the parking space lottery.


----------



## Addie

Julip: I did, and I decided to stick with the Teint Innocence. I did like the Vitalumiere as well. It's a tad thicker. My main issue is that no matter what foundation I use, I set it lightly with powder, then use bronzer and then use a bit of blush. With all those layers, it's easy for a thicker foundation to make my overall look heavier. Also, the Vitalumiere kind of smelled to me? It didn't smell bad, it just smelled lightly of something. I've never had scented foundation before, and that just kind of weirded me out.
Also, I normally have pretty good skin (save those hideous dark circles), so I don't need even a medium-coverage foundation.
In other words, I did all that for nothing. 
At least now I know. The only problem now is that I have to go to Sephora to return the NARS foundation. And I've rarely managed to leave that store without buying something.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Hey now... Be nice I am still on a shopping ban... The funny thing with QVC is that I used to watch it all the time. I even had a q-card. I was a big QVC shopper until about 2 years ago. Then I closed my card and really don't order too much very often anymore and very rarely watch it. I used to know all the hosts and had my favorites. 

I'm still not feeling too hot, but better than yesterday. I hope they send me home tomorrow, but I'm not very optimistic. When your doctor tells you that you sound like crap, it's not very encouraging (but honest). It appears I have non-responsive pneumonia and will just have to wait it out. This time though, when they do send me home, they WILL keep me on the steroids and the nebulizer. I won't let them discharge me without them like they did last time. I really think that's why I'm back and actually worse than before. They pumped me up with all of that and then just suddenly stopped it when I got discharged. 

Thanks for all the well wishes. It means a lot.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Be very careful and take care!


----------



## Addie

Cobbie said:


> This might not qualify as an accessory but with the "Anything Goes" I'm hoping it's okay. Lonestar can make good use of her new sifter.


Those cookies look delicious! I am all about bringing delicious into the AA thread!  And it's great how the money goes to a good cause. I may have to pick one up next time I'm at the mall.


----------



## akpak

Ugh... Tempt me NOT with Le Creuset pans! I want one badly, but simply can't justify.

Having said that... If you could only have one (and already had a good crock pot that doesn't get used much), what would you have?


----------



## lonestar

Cobbie said:


> This might not qualify as an accessory but with the "Anything Goes" I'm hoping it's okay. Lonestar can make good use of her new sifter.


I'm in! Going to Dillard's next Monday. I like Southern Living, a good cause and I hear something chocolate calling me.

Now that I have my sifter, I am in search of a deep dish pie pan. I have found some that say they are but aren't. Think I found one at Target.com but I'm still looking. There's a Paula Deen pecan pie that I must make and it requires a deep dish pan. So many projects- Love it!


----------



## corkyb

Well, I'd say we are holding our own without Neo, but I miss her!!!  I really thought she would pop in but maybe she doesn't have access.
Paula


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> Well, I'd say we are holding our own without Neo, but I miss her!!! I really thought she would pop in but maybe she doesn't have access.
> Paula


Ditto to all of that!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I miss her to.  She's going to have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh dear.  I'm going to have to make a purchase that I didn't intend to make!  I've used a lighted makeup mirror for years because I wear contacts and it's just easier to see to put my makeup on with a makeup mirror.  Today mine would not come on!!!!  So, I managed the best I could and I'm off to search for a new one after work.

I've always used the type that had the two sections that fold over and close on the front.  Do you use makeup mirrors or do you have recommendations?


----------



## angelmum3

akpak said:


> Ugh... Tempt me NOT with Le Creuset pans! I want one badly, but simply can't justify.
> 
> Having said that... If you could only have one (and already had a good crock pot that doesn't get used much), what would you have?


I have always been in love with a small (2 qt maybe?) heart shaped Le Creuset pan - they used to have an outlet store


----------



## Barbiedull

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh dear. I'm going to have to make a purchase that I didn't intend to make! I've used a lighted makeup mirror for years because I wear contacts and it's just easier to see to put my makeup on with a makeup mirror. Today mine would not come on!!!! So, I managed the best I could and I'm off to search for a new one after work.
> 
> I've always used the type that had the two sections that fold over and close on the front. Do you use makeup mirrors or do you have recommendations?


I would love to find one that works well too. They always seem too dimly lit for me. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## angelmum3

I was interrupted -

Here's the $150 casserole I'm in love with!










Speaking of sifters (we were werent we? ) Here's our well used sifter - sitting on top of my well used Joy Of Cooking Cookbook - all from Grandma's... God Bless Grandma










and another project I'm working on - we're visiting Houston, for a Holiday gathering... first time ever - long story, but my brother and I have reconnected, huge misunderstanding over 10 years ago! SIL likes to have a "themed" tree every year (one year it was a chili pepper tree!) This year she wants a photo tree she is ordering some picture frames - I'll find it and post - but I went out on the hunt and did these (btw I got pictures from Facebook!!)









and some of the larger pictures are in the 10 for a $1 at Target's card frame - 
http://www.harrietcarter.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/F2AC811A-7685-482A-B96C-ED756E27A2EB/productID/6224CC11-AEE2-4BAD-8441-1DCD19D623F1
Harriet Carter- didnt know this website/shopping at all!!


----------



## Barbiedull

OOOOhhhh...pretty.!


----------



## angelmum3

Harriet Carter has a $19.98 light up mirror
http://www.harrietcarter.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/BBE5DCBF-CAB4-4E47-90D8-2E62703CFFE5/productID/27A08070-3A76-4D2C-ADBB-937207B3A7C3

QVC has some in the $35 - $75 range! (yikes)

I could use one, its truly hard to pluck the chin hair without glasses!


----------



## angelmum3

Barbiedull said:


> OOOOhhhh...pretty.!


I know - right? I seriously saw that casserole oven 15 years or more ago - and it was $70 at the outlet... ever since its been on my radar -

I'd love to make a Julia Child Beof bourguignon in one!


----------



## Barbiedull

angelmum3 said:


> I know - right? I seriously saw that casserole oven 15 years or more ago - and it was $70 at the outlet... ever since its been on my radar -
> 
> I'd love to make a Julia Child Beof bourguignon in one!


http://cgi.ebay.com/LE-CREUSET-HEART-CASSEROLE-2-QT-RED-/270661052229?pt=Cookware&hash=item3f04a7e745
$120 or best offer...shipped.


----------



## angelmum3

I like this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/LE-CREUSET-CAST-IRON-RED-HEART-CASSEROLE-2-QT-MINT-/120647676485?pt=Cookware&hash=item1c17297245#ht_640wt_1024

its only $14.50 shipping!

(starting bid $17 - I just know someone will get it for under $100)

I am getting a new Radiator for my van!! WOOHOO.... just what I really really wanted.....

*sigh


----------



## ellesu

Just stopping by to say that my green Smashbox primer came yesterday - actually it's Smashbox Photo Finish Color Correcting Adjust.  whew! I tried it this morning and, so far, I'm liking it.  It's smooth, seems to add some moisture (which I need), and seems to help with redness.  I think I could get away with using it by itself, but I added some Bare Minerals Veil today.  I also ordered a Smashbox eyeliner which is a keeper.  A word to those like me who might not be familiar with primers - this primer is actually green, a lovely sage green.  I had no idea what it would look like, but it works.  No greenish tint - thank goodness! 

Feel better Luv! 

....Now, off to look at some of those pans....


----------



## julip

akpak said:


> Ugh... Tempt me NOT with Le Creuset pans! I want one badly, but simply can't justify.
> 
> Having said that... If you could only have one (and already had a good crock pot that doesn't get used much), what would you have?


akpak - be sure to check the kitchen dept of Marshalls/TJ Maxx/Ross for Le Creuset. They can be hard to come by, but I just saw a nice covered casserole and a soup pot at Marshalls last week. They sometimes have the stovetop ones, but it's usually the casseroles and ramekins. Also check out Lodge brand. I've never used theirs, but people have compared them to LC and have been very happy with them. We used a Mario Batali enameled cast iron skillet to death and finally had to retire it because the enamel developed some hairline cracks, making it not so nonstick anymore. It was a great skillet, though. I don't know if it cracked because it wasn't as well made or if we may have used the pan on a little too high of a heat a few times, but that was our most used pan for a good year. Amazon has some good alternatives - just search for 'enameled cast iron'.

The LC are definitely pricey - I've gotten mine during Le Creuset's outlet coupon sales and from Marshalls. The quality is really exceptional and when following their care guidelines, they will last and last - it's important to not cook higher than medium heat (they recommend not over gas 6), so because of the heat recommendation, it does take a little longer to heat to a boil, but once it reaches the temperature you need, it conducts heat so well. I think most of the LCs can be in up to a 400 degree oven.

I have a hard time deciding between the 2-in-1 and the braiser as my favorite. I guess it would depend on how many people you are usually cooking for or what kinds of things you most like to make. I've used the 8" pan/lid of the 2-in-1 for making the most delicious skillet mac-n-cheese (it browns so beautifully!), but we've used the 5 qt braiser a lot for sautes, stir frys, as a skillet now that we don't have our MB skillet, and really anything that requires a large covered pan. The 5 qt is a 12" diameter. One of these days I'd also like to have the 3.5 qt braiser. I now use the 5 qt for anything I've used casserole dishes for (things like lasagnas also come out so deliciously browned in this!), but it makes a lot for 2 people and we are eating it for days or need to freeze half of it.

That heart shaped LC casserole is adorable! I have a red heart shaped LC, but it's a ramekin.


----------



## julip

angelmum - what sweet mementos you have from your Grandma. And also so happy to hear you have reconciled with your brother - I love hearing things like that! It sounds like their tree is going to be so special and beautiful - great work on the ornaments you have made!



angelmum3 said:


> Speaking of sifters (we were werent we? ) Here's our well used sifter - sitting on top of my well used Joy Of Cooking Cookbook - all from Grandma's... God Bless Grandma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another project I'm working on - we're visiting Houston, for a Holiday gathering... first time ever - long story, but my brother and I have reconnected, huge misunderstanding over 10 years ago! SIL likes to have a "themed" tree every year (one year it was a chili pepper tree!) This year she wants a photo tree she is ordering some picture frames - I'll find it and post - but I went out on the hunt and did these (btw I got pictures from Facebook!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some of the larger pictures are in the 10 for a $1 at Target's card frame -
> http://www.harrietcarter.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/categoryID/F2AC811A-7685-482A-B96C-ED756E27A2EB/productID/6224CC11-AEE2-4BAD-8441-1DCD19D623F1
> Harriet Carter- didnt know this website/shopping at all!!


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> Julip: I did, and I decided to stick with the Teint Innocence. I did like the Vitalumiere as well. It's a tad thicker. My main issue is that no matter what foundation I use, I set it lightly with powder, then use bronzer and then use a bit of blush. With all those layers, it's easy for a thicker foundation to make my overall look heavier. Also, the Vitalumiere kind of smelled to me? It didn't smell bad, it just smelled lightly of something. I've never had scented foundation before, and that just kind of weirded me out.
> Also, I normally have pretty good skin (save those hideous dark circles), so I don't need even a medium-coverage foundation.
> In other words, I did all that for nothing.
> At least now I know. The only problem now is that I have to go to Sephora to return the NARS foundation. And I've rarely managed to leave that store without buying something.


LOL that is why I can't trust myself to go into Sephora! I lose focus and want to look at everything. I was just by a Sephora last weekend and didn't let myself go in. Somehow I ended up wandering into the Jimmy Choo store, though.  I'm glad you decided the TI is for you. Now you don't have to wonder anymore about the others, so I would say your sampling experiment was very successful!

ellesu - thanks for the review on the Smashbox primer! It sounds great. I'll have to check it out sometime.

Anyone near a Nordstrom, you may want to check online for your local store's upcoming events - there are a lot of makeup artist events going on. My Guerlain counter (which I found out is pronounced Grr-lawn, for inquiring minds) is having a national artist event this Saturday. I don't think I'll make it, but they have a special gold bag filled with a bunch of items from their Aqua line as well as a primer and a few other things. One of the CS left me a voicemail and read the list to me. I'm not sure of the sizes, but the filled bag is $84 and qualifies you for a special gift. The event itself is by reservation and costs $15, but it's applicable towards a purchase.

Hope you are feeling much better, Heather, and that you can return home soon!


----------



## angelmum3

I admit, we have to be frugal right now - so I've bought the girls the smelly shampoo/bath/shower from Ulta - quite reasonable with a coupon!

*Julip* I've often gone to Marshal's and TJMaxx and held a LeCreset oven in my hands... I've always talked myself out of them - but if the heart shaped came up, I wasnt going to hesitate to get it!!

I will have to admit my husbands' grandmother gave us her cast iron cast iron "dutch oven" - styled like LeCr but with one long handle - omg - it is the BEST ever - I have several of her cast iron skillets as well - all are well worth it - and for the price - BEST buy!

I know some are hesitant because of the "seasoning" but honestly, its no big deal (plus dh takes care of the kitchen cleaning!!) anyway - all you do, when new get some crisco shortening - rub it in the knew Lodge pan, put it in a 200 degree oven - for an hour or so, then turn off the oven and leave it in there overnight -

and that's it - when it comes to washing - no no no - you just add hot water put it on the stove to boil, then pour off the gunk and water, swipe with your sponge (I think a bit of soap is ok, helps keep the smell of onions out of the pan!!) then put it back on the stove to dry with the heat of the stove - that's it!!

We have bought from garage sales some nasty looking iron crusted - and dh takes a steel wool to those, then takes the crisco and puts it in the oven - viola - perfect (we've stocked the Boy Scout Camping gear with Dutch ovens that they then learn how to bake in them over a fire - pizzas, cheesecakes, etc etc!)


----------



## angelmum3

watching Martha Stewart on the Hallmark Channel - she is really into glitter isnt she - but the end products look so pretty!!  Now she is talking about this lady and her cookbooks - creme brulee... 

yum..

parsley parsnip - not so much!


----------



## akpak

julip said:


> akpak - be sure to check the kitchen dept of Marshalls/TJ Maxx/Ross for Le Creuset.


The closest of any of those stores is about 2,000 miles away... In Seattle 

We're really hurting for good department stores here... JC Penny, Sears.. That's about it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've always used one like this and love it:
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=11803342

I would consider this, but don't know how good they are.
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=16211630


----------



## lonestar

Kindle Gracie- I have the same mirror that you have.  A few times, it did not light up then did.  I think I unplugged it and plugged it back in.  I don't remember where I got it but it was likely Amazon.

Angelmum- I LOVE that sifter.  What a beauty!  The casserole dish is incredible.  Too bad I had to buy 4 new tires day before yesterday.  Sigh.

I'm still looking for a deep dish pie pan- I think I have one located but I haven't made up my mind.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got a different mirror today - $$$ - I think it is going to be great, but I'll let you know.

Do you like any of these pie pans: http://www.etsy.com/shop/claycoyote?section_id=6087689

My deep dish pie pan is a pottery one and I love it.


----------



## angelmum3

Lonestar - its always something here - new radiator today for my car  

I wondered how those ceramic pie plates work on the crust - I saw one at JoAnn (why they are carrying ceramics I'll never know,but it sits there until it hits 75% - 90% off then I buy!!  I just couldnt figure out about the ceramic pie plate, so I let it go - 

I have an award winning pumpkin pie (from tvch - I'm trying to remember the poster, my mind is a terrible memory saver)

and who is bidding on my casserole LeCr


----------



## Barbiedull

angelmum3 said:


> and who is bidding on my casserole LeCr


 Not me!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

YAY ladies!!! We've hit 1000 posts


----------



## Someone Nameless

Kindled Spirit said:


> YAY ladies!!! We've hit 1000 posts


I wonder if there have been 1000 purchases? Nah, way more than that!


----------



## angelmum3

Kindled Spirit said:


> YAY ladies!!! We've hit 1000 posts


and you "turned another page"


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Kindle Gracie said:


> I got a different mirror today - $$$ - I think it is going to be great, but I'll let you know.
> 
> Do you like any of these pie pans: http://www.etsy.com/shop/claycoyote?section_id=6087689
> 
> My deep dish pie pan is a pottery one and I love it.


I know you've bought one, but I had to share mine which Mr U2C bought at Costco after I used one like it at this lovely Monterey motel in September. I now discovered it was more expensive than he led me to believe. He's a sweetie.

_The picture is clickable._



It has totally transformed my ability to put make-up on. I'm not quite five feet tall and my eyesight isn't all that good so this solves both those problems for me. I can tilt it so that I can see easily + plus I can easily move toward me (again so I can see) then move it back. It doesn't take up that much room either.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

The Floxite mirrors are awesome. Just be forewarned....You will see things you don't want to see


----------



## Barbiedull

unknown2cherubim said:


> It has totally transformed my ability to put make-up on. I'm not quite five feet tall and my eyesight isn't all that good so this solves both those problems for me. I can tilt it so that I can see easily + plus I can easily move toward me (again so I can see) then move it back. It doesn't take up that much room either.


 This looks great. I know what you mean, I'm 5'2" and my eyes aren't what they used to be...


----------



## Jen

First off, I hate you all!!  I have purposely stayed away from this thread, because I know myself.  I'm still not sure why I clicked on it...but I'm about two seconds away from ordering the Clarasonic plus.  I was completely happy not knowing about it, but look what you all have done!  Now I'm pretty sure I can't live without it.  Here I am thinking my birthday is on tuesday, so why not?  Right?!  RIGHT?!  Darn it!  I'm bad enough at enabling myself...like I need your help!! 

And I want one of the Tassimo machines from earlier in this thread.  I'm close on that one too.  

I'm staying away from all the expensive makeup...I got hooked on Mary Kay awhile back and am happy enough with that.  I think.......


----------



## Someone Nameless

I hate us all too because I really do not have the money to be spending on all this expensive stuff and instead I read and droll and wish.


----------



## julip

_We are our own worst enemy._ ... welcome, Jen! It sounds like you fit right in with us.  And happy early birthday! You should definitely treat yourself!

The Tassimo is really wonderful, and I'm so glad Kindled Spirit enabled me on it! My favorites are the Mastro Lorenzo (which is like a lungo) Starbucks Verona, Starbucks Africa Kitamu, and Starbucks Cappuccino Primo. Both the hot cocoas are really good too. And I love that there is even a t-disc for my favorite Tazo tea, Awake. 

There is also a rebate available for the Tassimo machines. Getting it at Bed Bath & Beyond with a coupon, then mailing in the rebate ($30 or $50, depending on the model) makes it a real supersaver deal! The rebate buy date is 12/31/10, postmark date 1/31/11. You also get 2 free boxes of t-discs when you register your machine.

Kindled Spirit - Congrats on being the 1000th post! I think you should add "1000th person to post on the AA Thread" in your sig.


----------



## julip

akpak said:


> The closest of any of those stores is about 2,000 miles away... In Seattle
> 
> We're really hurting for good department stores here... JC Penny, Sears.. That's about it.


Aw shucks, akpak - hopefully you can find some great deals somewhere online sometime with hopefully reasonable shipping. I haven't ever been to AK but have been determined to visit someday soon!

angelmum - thanks so much for the info on seasoning your cast iron! The old ones handed down always sound so wonderful and really quality made to last a lifetime. How often do you reseason them?


----------



## Jen

julip said:


> _We are our own worst enemy._ ... welcome, Jen! It sounds like you fit right in with us.  And happy early birthday! You should definitely treat yourself!
> 
> The Tassimo is really wonderful, and I'm so glad Kindled Spirit enabled me on it! My favorites are the Mastro Lorenzo (which is like a lungo) Starbucks Verona, Starbucks Africa Kitamu, and Starbucks Cappuccino Primo. Both the hot cocoas are really good too. And I love that there is even a t-disc for my favorite Tazo tea, Awake.
> 
> There is also a rebate available for the Tassimo machines. Getting it at Bed Bath & Beyond with a coupon, then mailing in the rebate ($30 or $50, depending on the model) makes it a real supersaver deal! The rebate buy date is 12/31/10, postmark date 1/31/11. You also get 2 free boxes of t-discs when you register your machine.
> 
> Kindled Spirit - Congrats on being the 1000th post! I think you should add "1000th person to post on the AA Thread" in your sig.


That might just push me over the edge on that!! I want it for my desk at work - I have forced myself to stop getting a latte every day at Starbucks....the only thing holding me back is that with the lattes you have to have two different t-discs? Have you done that? It doesn't look like the Starbucks ones make you buy the separate milk discs?


----------



## julip

Jen said:


> That might just push me over the edge on that!! I want it for my desk at work - I have forced myself to stop getting a latte every day at Starbucks....the only thing holding me back is that with the lattes you have to have two different t-discs? Have you done that? It doesn't look like the Starbucks ones make you buy the separate milk discs?


Both the lattes and the capps have a milk disc included in the package. The reviews say the Starbucks creamers taste better than the Tassimo ones, and I tend to agree. The best way to brew is do the milk t-disc first (and remember to shake it, which I didn't read the first time, and it does make a difference in taste!) and then the coffee disc second. It does not require cleaning after every brew. Plus, cleaning the machine is easy as well as kind of 'fun' because it just involves running a cycle through with the yellow cleaning disc which stores behind the water tank. The techno-geek in me loves that this machine reads the barcodes to custom brew each cup. Also, there is no need to get the platinum model, but I love it that it has an almost neon light that shines down into the cup. 

One thing I do wish is that they sold the Starbucks espresso roast discs that are included for their lattes and capps were also sold separately. They are really good! If you want to be completely pushed over the edge, be sure to read the reviews on the Starbucks drinks.


----------



## Jen

Thanks for the info, that really helps!!  I'll probably buy it.... 
It would help if they had the t-discs for the Tazo Zen Green tea, I drink that every day.  Wonder why they only have awake?  
Thanks again!!!


----------



## julip

Sure!   They do have Twinings green tea, which is pretty good, but I agree about the Tazo teas - it's my favorite 'bag' brand. I bet we will see more added in time as it gets more popular - which I think may happen ... 

I don't know if anyone here plays the Facebook games (I used to but quit them all almost a year ago, which felt so liberating lol), but I did see that on the Cafe World game, they recently added a Tassimo machine. Made me want to sign on just to get a look at it and brew some virtual t-discs!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> _We are our own worst enemy._ ... welcome, Jen! It sounds like you fit right in with us.  And happy early birthday! You should definitely treat yourself!
> 
> The Tassimo is really wonderful, and I'm so glad Kindled Spirit enabled me on it! My favorites are the Mastro Lorenzo (which is like a lungo) Starbucks Verona, Starbucks Africa Kitamu, and Starbucks Cappuccino Primo. Both the hot cocoas are really good too. And I love that there is even a t-disc for my favorite Tazo tea, Awake.
> 
> There is also a rebate available for the Tassimo machines. Getting it at Bed Bath & Beyond with a coupon, then mailing in the rebate ($30 or $50, depending on the model) makes it a real supersaver deal! The rebate buy date is 12/31/10, postmark date 1/31/11. You also get 2 free boxes of t-discs when you register your machine.
> 
> Kindled Spirit - Congrats on being the 1000th post! I think you should add "1000th person to post on the AA Thread" in your sig.


^^^^^^^^ What julip said. I LOVE my Tassimo! And like julip said I feel sure they will add more flavors....and julip you are very welcome and thanks for the suggestion to add that in my sig. I think I will 

Oh, and ladies...whether you like Oprah or not...today is her favorite things giveaway show  I love seeing what all she gives everyone and she said this will be her biggest giveaway yet. I know she loves her iPad and gifted all her staff with one. I'm betting she gives the audience iPads


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'd love to be in that audience today.

Hey, speaking of which, did any of you get the new O app on your iPad? I was tempted but I could go buy the entire magazine for that price.
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/o-the-oprah-magazine/id401643938?mt=8


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'd love to be in that audience today.
> 
> Hey, speaking of which, did any of you get the new O app on your iPad? I was tempted but I could go buy the entire magazine for that price.
> http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/o-the-oprah-magazine/id401643938?mt=8


I did and it's BEAUTIFULY done. It is the whole magazine...the December issue, and no ads! And it's interactive.  I love it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Nothing to tempt you all with, just wanted to jump in really quick to tell you I'm going home today... Yay!!!

I'm SO happy.... I might have to go buy something....  

Yes, I'll be good and do my best not to wind up back in here again... 

Home, home, home, home... I'm going hoooommmeee... Wheee!!!!!!


----------



## Jen

Allright, I guess I need a Tassimo!  I saw one at Target for $99, that seems like the best price I've seen.  But I'm going to check Bed Bath & Beyond first.  Is the rebate from Tassimo or BB&B?  
I'm excited, I've been tempted by the Keurig but I have a one cup coffeemaker from Brookestone that I can put my own grounds in.  The latte aspect makes me really, really want the Tassimo!  I'm excited.  
ENABLERS!!!  (Thank you!)

Glad you're feeling better Heather!  (Do YOU have a Clarasonic?  You probably need one too.....)


----------



## luvmy4brats

I do have a clairsonic.. It's even here at the hospital with me. Hubs brought it yesterday.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sign up for emails from BB&B and immediately get a 20% off one item coupon in email. I did this yesterday because the makeup mirror I wanted was $99!

http://app.bedbathandbeyond.com/prefs/pref.cfm

Heather, YIPPEE!!!!!!! Take it easy at home!


----------



## Ruby296

Luvmy4brats said:


> Nothing to tempt you all with, just wanted to jump in really quick to tell you I'm going home today... Yay!!!
> 
> I'm SO happy.... I might have to go buy something....
> 
> Yes, I'll be good and do my best not to wind up back in here again...
> 
> Home, home, home, home... I'm going hoooommmeee... Wheee!!!!!!


Well that's EXCELLENT news!! Sit yourself down on the couch and brew a nice kuppa w/your new Keurig


----------



## Jen

Oh, I was going to say maybe you need a Tassimo....sounds like you already go the Keurig!

Thanks for that link Kindle Gracie - I have a couple but most are expired, at least I know this one will work!


----------



## Bonbonlover

If you are looking for an expresso maker I love my Nespresso.  I have the Essenza and Citiz!! 

The coffee comes in pods and the company ships them out right away -- you get them overnight!


----------



## julip

Yay, Heather!! Such great news. Wishing you a very speedy full recovery!

Jen - great price on the Tassimo! The rebate form I have is BB&B specific and was printed out by the checkout guy, though it's also available to print from the product page online. I don't see it now, but at the time Amazon had a printable rebate form that was Amazon specific, so although I don't see the same thing on the Target site, Target may very well have one available too. Their CS dept may know for sure.

Have you checked to see if your BB&B store takes expired coupons? All of the stores I have been to do, though I think some of them may have stopped doing this a few years back. I have used coupons more than a year old. When I picked up my Tassimo, I had a coupon each for the machine and several boxes of drinks - crazy coupon lady. 

Ditto on the Nespresso machine - it and the Tassimo sit side by side in perfect harmony.  I love the company! Bonbon - do you have a boutique near you? They give you a leather tab keychain that when you show it at the 'bar' and they give you a free espresso! Though I think they would give anyone a free one anyway if they thought they were shopping and sampling. We thought we had died and gone to heaven when we tried an Arpeggio for the first time.


----------



## corkyb

Luvmy4brats said:


> Nothing to tempt you all with, just wanted to jump in really quick to tell you I'm going home today... Yay!!!
> 
> I'm SO happy.... I might have to go buy something....
> 
> Yes, I'll be good and do my best not to wind up back in here again...
> 
> Home, home, home, home... I'm going hoooommmeee... Wheee!!!!!!


Do not go outside once you get home. The air is bad for you I think. You are hereby housebound and can only shop online. Do not fix dinner. Do not clean. You may only play with gadgets and shop online.


----------



## Jen

Good to know! I'll make sure of all that before I buy it for sure. My BB&B does usually take expired coupons, but I only have one that isn't - so just in case it's good to have another one!! 
This is the Target link - is this like the one you have? I don't know if it matters? I'm not planning on getting the super duper version or anything. 
http://www.target.com/Tassimo-TAS2002UC-Hot-Beverage-System-Black/dp/B0036F52RW/ref=huc_ic_1_pn


----------



## Jen

I just bit the bullet on the Clarisonic Plus from QVC, I got the package for $225, and based on what you guys said I got the giant bottle of Philosophy Purity.  I don't have fabulous skin, I'm really hoping this will help!  I ended up getting the Plus because I get horrible bumps on the back of my upper arms, I hope this helps that problem too!!  
Thanks enablers!!  There went $300....happy birthday to me  !!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Jen said:


> Good to know! I'll make sure of all that before I buy it for sure. My BB&B does usually take expired coupons, but I only have one that isn't - so just in case it's good to have another one!!
> This is the Target link - is this like the one you have? I don't know if it matters? I'm not planning on getting the super duper version or anything.
> http://www.target.com/Tassimo-TAS2002UC-Hot-Beverage-System-Black/dp/B0036F52RW/ref=huc_ic_1_pn


Jen, that's the one I have except mine's white. I love it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> Do not go outside once you get home. The air is bad for you I think. You are hereby housebound and can only shop online. Do not fix dinner. Do not clean. You may only play with gadgets and shop online.


Thank you Doc Paula... I'm all over that.

I'm on my way home now.. I'm so excited. I promise to be good.


----------



## angelmum3

Luvmy4brats said:


> Nothing to tempt you all with, just wanted to jump in really quick to tell you I'm going home today... Yay!!!
> 
> I'm SO happy.... I might have to go buy something....
> 
> Yes, I'll be good and do my best not to wind up back in here again...
> 
> Home, home, home, home... I'm going hoooommmeee... Wheee!!!!!!


Doing the home, home, home Happy Dance with you!

Continue to take it easy


----------



## angelmum3

Jen said:


> I just bit the bullet on the Clarisonic Plus from QVC, I got the package for $225, and based on what you guys said I got the giant bottle of Philosophy Purity. I don't have fabulous skin, I'm really hoping this will help! I ended up getting the Plus because I get *horrible bumps on the back of my upper arms,* I hope this helps that problem too!!
> Thanks enablers!! There went $300....happy birthday to me !!


DD and my sils get bumps all over the back of their arms too - my DIL said that the only thing that will work is taking Omega 3 and Vitamin A - DD didnt like that, so she doesnt take the vitamins.

so I'll be curious how it works for you!!

*Seasoning Cast Iron* We really only truly season it once - then if food seems to stick, he'll reseason, but I'm thinking once every 5-10 years he may have reseasoned - but like I said as long as he doesnt use soap on the cast iron, and he does dry it on the heat - he may also wipe it with a paper towel that has veg. oil or olive oil, or even crisco every now and again...


----------



## lonestar

I love my cast iron skillet and griddle- both seasoned.  The skillet was my mom's and I got it many years ago when I left home.  I have never had to reseason it.  The griddle is one I asked my mom to find for me in south Texas.  She did and seasoned it for me.  What a woman!  She had given me a small round griddle before that.  It was good for one tortilla at a time but we out grew that.  So I really have two griddles.  The double fits over two burners and is wonderful- black as night after years of use and makes the best grilled cheese sandwiches ever.  And when we toast olive oil/balsamic vinegar bread it is so good.  I'm drooling in our hotel room right now, wishing I was home to make some grilled cheese sandwiches.  Soon.

I still have not purchased that deep dish pie pan and I'm not sure what is holding me back.  I will likely order it by Monday.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## angelmum3

and the best recipe for cast iron skillet?  Corn Bread! 

Our family goes back 6 generations - all in Texas!  So when our kids are asked to research "where your family comes from" and then send a food item - We send cornbread in the cast iron skillet - (my dad's side of the family did extensive research so we can claim France, Ireland, Germany, England - a real Heinz 57 mix, one of his "grandparents" married a Native American - but it was his dad's dads dad and it was considered scandalous so not much is really known about that!)


----------



## Jen

I didn't PLAN on buying both today....went to BB&B after work, just to see. Yeah, that worked!
I ended up getting the Suprema - http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=16150584

They had the $129 one (that was the $99 at Target) with the 20% coupon + a $30 rebate. So, regardless better than Target. BUT - they had the Suprema $169 version, with 20% coupon and a *$50* rebate - so in the end the Suprema ended up costing me about $10 more. Why not?! PLUS I got a free Gevalia coffee pack ($9.99), so even better. 
I stopped by Target on the way home just to make sure they didn't have the rebate - I had checked online before going to make sure they had it in stock - but I couldn't find it anywhere. I asked an associate - she looked at me like I was crazy. She asked if I wanted her to call someone, I figured if they had the rebate it would be advertised. They didn't even have the machine on display!

All in all, I'm happy! I can't wait to use it. BUT - I'm cut off on buying things for awhile!! SERIOUSLY!



angelmum3 said:


> DD and my sils get bumps all over the back of their arms too - my DIL said that the only thing that will work is taking Omega 3 and Vitamin A - DD didnt like that, so she doesnt take the vitamins.
> 
> so I'll be curious how it works for you!!


That's interesting - I've never heard that before! Maybe I'll try that too, why not?! I might try the Clarisonic first to see if there is any difference first. They aren't that bad, just like goosebumps all the time, but even if it doesn't help for that I think I'll still be happy with it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I wanted to watch Oprah today but I was busy and didn't get a chance to watch it.  I checked out her favorite things list and low and behold I bought one of the items today - Nike Free Run+ shoes.  I'm on a quest for running shoes that do not hurt my feet and these feel like they may be it.


----------



## sheltiemom

Kindle Gracie said:


> I wanted to watch Oprah today but I was busy and didn't get a chance to watch it. I checked out her favorite things list and low and behold I bought one of the items today - Nike Free Run+ shoes. I'm on a quest for running shoes that do not hurt my feet and these feel like they may be it.


When you get those shoes, be careful. I have jogged for years and needed new shoes in September. Those felt great - really lightweight. The second time I was wearing them, I felt something poking the bottom of my left foot. I was not close to home and walked home. I had bought some insoles for padding and when I took the insole out, there was something that looked like a nail coming out of the sole of the shoe. I couldn't see where one had entered from the bottom. When I checked the right shoe, there was the same thing in the same spot, but it hadn't come through as much. The store said they were defective and exchanged the shoes (I definitely did NOT get another pair of those shoes), but my left foot hurt for a month. In fact, I still have a problem going down stairs because it puts pressure on the spot where that tack or whatever hurt my foot. This may have been the only pair with this defect, but I will never stray from New Balance again.


----------



## mlewis78

I watched the Oprah's favorites tonight.  I liked the Nikon D3100.  It looked better (and sexier?) on her set than it does on Amazon's website.  The brownie and lasagna pans were pretty neat.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

sheltiemom said:


> When you get those shoes, be careful. I have jogged for years and needed new shoes in September. Those felt great - really lightweight. The second time I was wearing them, I felt something poking the bottom of my left foot. I was not close to home and walked home. I had bought some insoles for padding and when I took the insole out, there was something that looked like a nail coming out of the sole of the shoe. I couldn't see where one had entered from the bottom. When I checked the right shoe, there was the same thing in the same spot, but it hadn't come through as much. The store said they were defective and exchanged the shoes (I definitely did NOT get another pair of those shoes), but my left foot hurt for a month. In fact, I still have a problem going down stairs because it puts pressure on the spot where that tack or whatever hurt my foot. This may have been the only pair with this defect, but I will never stray from New Balance again.


Nike's are too narrow for my feet. . . .and I've never found any that come in a wider width. I always go with New Balance because the regular width is wider, and they have a "wide" as well in most styles if I need it.


----------



## skyblue

mlewis78 said:


> I watched the Oprah's favorites tonight. I liked the Nikon D3100. It looked better (and sexier?) on her set than it does on Amazon's website. The brownie and lasagna pans were pretty neat.


She had some goodies on her list, but I was surprised to see she didn't include an iPad.


----------



## angelmum3

skyblue said:


> She had some goodies on her list, but I was surprised to see she didn't include an iPad.


Probably because apple didnt need the sale boost - here you get the reports on what a mention of your product on her shows boost the sales - but that means the owner of the product has to donate 300+ of the items (refrigerators, washers and dryers - wow!)

I second the New Balance - but more than anything you need to find a running store - they will try on shoes for you and then watch your stride in the shoe.... I know they are expensive, but more than that think its an investment in your feet, stride, posture, etc... Going for a shoe that's on sale is fine for every day wear - but when you throw in miles and pounding, you need something more substantial - and a speciality store is there for you (plus you also invest in the small business owner!!) New Balance has the widths, lengths, supports - they used to be the only ones, esp with the support... Nike markets a product... and they do look good, but...

I went googling the arm bumps!! (I've done this a few years ago when she first started getting them) its called Keratosis Pilaris - and its hereditary - and there is no "cure" or magic lotion (which I remembered from the first google of it) (


> Regrettably, there is no available cure or universally effective treatment, though it is generally well accepted that unclogging pores and reducing inflammation can make a significant difference.(Source: http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1070651-treatment).)


However, now they are saying using a loofah (or exfoliating!) helps unclog the pores, then adding a aha cream - or you need a beta hydroxy acid (BHA) product with the active ingredient salicylic acid and a pH low enough for exfoliation to occur. One other interesting aspect of BHA is that it has antimicrobial properties so it kills the bacteria that may be making matters worse. - sometimes the creams you can use may make it worse...avoid drying soaps (someone in googling said Dove worked best for her) 


> I only use Dove Nutrium Body Wash with my sponge. I have tried several moisturizing body washes, and this one has proven to be the best for me. It is a dual formula that contains a gentle cleanser and a moisturizing lotion at the same time. It works great. When using the sponge, scrub as hard as you can on the affected area, and in a circular motion. Exfoliation is very important, especially since the affected areas are so dry. (Note: Dove has also recently come out with a Dove Nutrium Bar! So now I use both, and they are great. They make my skin so soft and silky, and the moisturizers are very good for the keratosis pilaris.)





> Neutrogena makes this lotion and it's called "Multi-Vitamin Acne Treatment". I know what you are thinking; keratosis pilaris is not acne. No it's not, but for some reason this stuff works. In my reading and research on the subject, I ran across a treatment that recommended using a moisturizer that contained a small amount of salicylic acid. This product contains both. It is full of vitamins and moisturizers that are great for your skin, and it also contains this salicylic acid. If you apply this lotion right after you have scrubbed with the Dove Nutrium, it will give you results within 2 or 3 days. It did for me!


I know probably TMI - but since DD has it and not me, I havent given it much thought until you posted - thought i"d pass along what I was learning...

eta the link http://www0.epinions.com/content_970694788


----------



## Kindled Spirit

skyblue said:


> She had some goodies on her list, but I was surprised to see she didn't include an iPad.


I was surprised at that to. But she's doing it again in part 2 on Monday so maybe the iPad will be given then.


----------



## Jen

Wow, thanks for all that info Angelmum!


----------



## Barbiedull

unknown2cherubim said:


> It has totally transformed my ability to put make-up on. I'm not quite five feet tall and my eyesight isn't all that good so this solves both those problems for me. I can tilt it so that I can see easily + plus I can easily move toward me (again so I can see) then move it back. It doesn't take up that much room either.


How long have you had your mirror? I am _really_ tempted to order one from Costco, but read reviews of the same mirror at Amazon
and people have had a lot of problems with it. (Costco is very good about returns though...)


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Barbiedull said:


> How long have you had your mirror? I am _really_ tempted to order one from Costco, but read reviews of the same mirror at Amazon
> and people have had a lot of problems with it. (Costco is very good about returns though...)


I've looked at the reviews so I see what you mean. I've only had mine a month so not long enough to judge, but I'm so pleased with it. I can't imagine the motel would have had them in the rooms if they hadn't been able to take wear and tear but who knows? Casa Munras is where they were being used.

Amazon is great with returns, too.


----------



## Barbiedull

unknown2cherubim said:


> I've looked at the reviews so I see what you mean. I've only had mine a month so not long enough to judge, but I'm so pleased with it. I can't imagine the motel would have had them in the rooms if they hadn't been able to take wear and tear but who knows? Casa Munras is where they were being used.
> 
> Amazon is great with returns, too.


Nice rooms...you can see the makeup mirror in their photos.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Barbiedull said:


> Nice rooms...you can see the makeup mirror in their photos.


Heh, you can. You can see the one I have in the King with fireplace 360 view. Off topic entirely, but I'd highly recommend this hotel when in Monterey. Rooms are small but elegant, customer service is splendid and the walking access to downtown Monterey was easy and convenient. We're Chez Motel 6 kinda people so this was a lovely stay.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I took the Nikes back and got a pair of New Balance.

I really love the mirror I got.  It was $99 at BB&B but I had a coupon.  It isn't listed online but I'll check the brand when I get home.  It is very bright.


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie said:


> I took the Nikes back and got a pair of New Balance.
> 
> I really love the mirror I got. It was $99 at BB&B but I had a coupon. It isn't listed online but I'll check the brand when I get home. It is very bright.


How come you took the Nikes back/ The sound wonderful for knocking around in. Do you run? I would be interested in the brand at BBB. I was looking at a couple of there rectangular mirrors with fold out sides.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, I run and I'm on a quest for the most perfect shoe. The Nikes felt great, almost like putting your foot into a soft slipper. It's the transition to barefoot running shoe but I got to thinking about it overnight and I can't decided if that is what I want. PLUS, I paid full price for them...they are hard to find...and THEN I found them online at Running Warehouse for way cheaper with a coupon code and Free 2 day shipping and Free Return Shipping and no tax.

I may still decide to try them but I'll just order them online.

My makeup mirror is just like this one that is $159 at Amazon but it was $99 at BB&B plus I had a coupon code for 20% off.
http://www.amazon.com/Fluorescent-Lighted-Vanity-Mirror-Nickel/dp/B0043AJ4EQ?tag=kbpst-20

The one like my old one that closes on the front (which was Jibere but I can't find it anymore) is not nearly as bright as my old one so I didn't like the brand they have now.


----------



## gajitldy

I have had the makeup mirror from Costco for over a year now and have had no problems.
Diane


----------



## Barbiedull

gajitldy said:


> I have had the makeup mirror from Costco for over a year now and have had no problems.
> Diane


That's good to hear. And You like it?


----------



## gajitldy

I do like it very much.  It has a regular side and a magnified side.  I am 57 and my close up vision is so not good for putting on mascara and eye makeup.  I use the magnified side and presto I can see...lol.  Use the regular side for putting on foundation and blush.

Highly recommend.

Diane


----------



## Barbiedull

gajitldy said:


> I do like it very much. It has a regular side and a magnified side. I am 57 and my close up vision is so not good for putting on mascara and eye makeup. I use the magnified side and presto I can see...lol. Use the regular side for putting on foundation and blush.
> 
> Highly recommend.
> 
> Diane


 Diane, have you had any problems with it being a fluorescent light? Makeup tends to look different under fluorescent lighting... 
It looks like a great mirror, but I was thinking of one with a daylight simulator.


----------



## angelmum3

Barbiedull said:


> Diane, have you had any problems with it being a fluorescent light? Makeup tends to look different under fluorescent lighting...
> It looks like a great mirror, but I was thinking of one with a daylight simulator.


Now here's another great topic - lighting..

I have transitioned to the CF bulbs - and they have gotten much more sophisticated (and brighter) since my first purchase (it was for the porch light - hated changing that thing every month or couple of weeks - havent changed it since I switched!)

Well, went to Home Depot and they have 3 levels of light - one is "outdoor" and it looked bright an good in the stores little box comparison display - got it home.... what? omg - its the weirdest color, blueish tint maybe? We HATED it (I put it in the bathroom) so I decided to use it as a "night light" and leave it on all the time (hoping to replace it - right?) We are slowly getting used to it, its _growing _on us!

I know I need a light magnifying mirror - but what about that lighting?


----------



## Barbiedull

angelmum3 said:


> Now here's another great topic - lighting..
> 
> I know I need a light magnifying mirror - but what about that lighting?


From what I've read, outdoor lighting is blue, and what we usually use indoors is more yellow. Your makeup will look best in the light you do it in. That is why some makeup mirrors simulate different lighting conditions. The problem (for me) is finding one that does that _AND_ provides enough light.


----------



## angelmum3

Thanks Cobbie -

you are so right about finding the perfect shoe for you - I pronate so that is why the higher ankle of new balances work for me...

that's why if you are in to running, you really need to go to a specialist, you are investing in your feet..

oh, and DH is really interested in those "barefoot shoes" They dont work well if you have a long toe tho...
(they have the vibram sole to stand up to the terrain)


----------



## skyblue

angelmum3 said:


> Thanks Cobbie -
> 
> you are so right about finding the perfect shoe for you - I pronate so that is why the higher ankle of new balances work for me...
> 
> that's why if you are in to running, you really need to go to a specialist, you are investing in your feet..
> 
> oh, and DH is really interested in those "barefoot shoes" They dont work well if you have a long toe tho...
> (they have the vibram sole to stand up to the terrain)


My hubby is obsessed with Vibram Five Fingers as well. He owns 5 pairs. He wears a suit all week so these are his kick around shoes in his time off! He hopes they come out with a winter version.


----------



## Barbiedull

I took a leap of faith with a makeup mirror. I have a lot of Ott-light lamps in
my home, and I love them.
I found this at joann.com:








http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_10441145a

(It also comes in a black base, but I liked this one.)
If it uses 2-13 watt Ott-light bulbs as it says, that is a lot of light!
Only a 1x and 5x magnification, but I can live with that.
Joann.com has a 50% off 1 item coupon: wef317 that brings the price to $49.99 plus shipping.

(If I don't like it, I will try the Costco one next.)


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Barbiedull said:


> I took a leap of faith with a makeup mirror. I have a lot of Ott-light lamps in
> my home, and I love them.
> I found this at joann.com:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp?pageName=search&flag=true&PRODID=zprd_10441145a
> 
> (It also comes in a black base, but I liked this one.)
> If it uses 2-13 watt Ott-light bulbs as it says, that is a lot of light!
> Only a 1x and 5x magnification, but I can live with that.
> Joann.com has a 50% off 1 item coupon: wef317 that brings the price to $49.99 plus shipping.
> (If I don't like it, I will try the Costco one next.)


Oooo, that one is so very gorgeous! Hope it works for you.


----------



## Barbiedull

unknown2cherubim said:


> Oooo, that one is so very gorgeous! Hope it works for you.


 I love the look of the Costco one, but I'm going to try this for the daylight bulbs.
If I don't like it, I have a Niece who will be happy to have it.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

angelmum3 said:


> Thanks Cobbie -
> 
> you are so right about finding the perfect shoe for you - I pronate so that is why the higher ankle of new balances work for me...
> 
> that's why if you are in to running, you really need to go to a specialist, you are investing in your feet..
> 
> oh, and DH is really interested in those "barefoot shoes" They dont work well if you have a long toe tho...
> (they have the vibram sole to stand up to the terrain)


I actually want a pair of those but I have wide short feet and fit is difficult. I thought I read somewhere that they're not good on pavement and I want a pair for my treadmill. Ah well.


----------



## skyblue

unknown2cherubim said:


> I actually want a pair of those but I have wide short feet and fit is difficult. I thought I read somewhere that they're not good on pavement and I want a pair for my treadmill. Ah well.


Hubby wears his on cement with no problems. There are different models for different terrain. He even does light jogging in them!


----------



## julip

unknown2cherubim said:


> I actually want a pair of those but I have wide short feet and fit is difficult. I thought I read somewhere that they're not good on pavement and I want a pair for my treadmill. Ah well.


It may have been my post about the pavement you saw earlier in the thread when I think it was skyblue who first mentioned the FFs. I absolutely love mine, but in both of my pairs (sprint and classic) I developed pin holes in the sole within a few months of wearing them daily. My first pair spread into half a dime size before I noticed I actually had holes on the bottom. The ones I wore primarily on the treadmill didn't have this problem (until I started wearing on the pavement), so I think it mostly had to do with the fast pace and quick turns I tend to use walking/sprinting with my dog.

I was pretty bummed out about the holes till I found this solution from Barefoot Ted's blog - Sure Foot pads. They are used by skateboarders or for any sport where hard braking is required. They do work well - however, I need to get some 'shoe goo' to reattach the pads along the edges. The way the sole curves, the outer part of the pad tends to lift away, allowing dirt to get under and on the adhesive.

I'm most definitely getting another pair while still continuing to wear my beloved other 2 pairs, and I still highly recommend them to anyone. I had just started developing shin splints, but since my FFs I have not had it at all. I am hoping they come out with a classic with the more rugged sole, though I think having the rugged sole won't give the same 'feel' of barefoot as the regular smooth sole. So I may just get another pair of classics and stock up on the sure foot pads. 

(click image for Barefoot Ted's site)


Here's a pic I took of my Sprints after I discovered the holes. At least I could tell from the wear that my 'heel-strike' stride was cured. 










*Cobbie *-for regular running shoes, I'm an Asics girl too.


----------



## corkyb

skyblue said:


> Hubby wears his on cement with no problems. There are different models for different terrain. He even does light jogging in them!


Don't they hurt if you step on a pebble or stick or something in the road?


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> Don't they hurt if you step on a pebble or stick or something in the road?


It depends on the tread. It's thicker on some models. He likes going barefoot, but I worried about cuts and splinters. People stop him and ask about them all the time. One lady even snapped a photo of his feet when he was wearing his red ones. People either love them or hate them.

He purchased a pair for me. Fit is important. Some of the styles just weren't comfortable for me. There is definitely a learning curve to putting them on!


----------



## corkyb

Can you try them on in the store?


----------



## Jane917

How did I ever miss this thread? I read back through several pages, but I will  never make it through the whole thread! Neo is gone? Heather is sick? Get well, Heather, and come back Neo!

I see lots of talk about new lipstick. I have olive skin and most lipsticks turn orangish on me. I have one Mary Kay that I like. I might try the Guerlin. I live in the sticks, and my JCP doesn't have a Sephora counter.


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> Can you try them on in the store?


Yes, you can. I highly recommend it. Don't get them too big or they will slip.

REI carries them and some specialty shoe stores. They sell out quickly.


----------



## mlewis78

Do the fivefinger shoes have any support?

I saw someone on an office elevator wearing them.  She'd just come back from a run outside.  She said she was using them to stretch her toes.


----------



## angelmum3

Jane917 said:


> How did I ever miss this thread? I read back through several pages, but I will never make it through the whole thread! Neo is gone? Heather is sick? Get well, Heather, and come back Neo!
> 
> I see lots of talk about new lipstick. I have olive skin and most lipsticks turn orangish on me. I have one Mary Kay that I like. I might try the Guerlin. I live in the sticks, and my JCP doesn't have a Sephora counter.


Welcome Jane -

we caught another one!!


Julip - You are amazing! I cant believe the pictures of the shoes/barefoot you posted!! Thank you - I'm going to get them for dh for Christmas, it will be a huge surprise, I think REI will let him return and get a better pair if I pick wrong...
DH has flat feet, and he really is intrigued with these - he has always been a fan of Vibram Soles in regular shoes because they wear really well - but your picture and hint are perfect - thank you!!


----------



## julip

Sure thing, angelmum - the first pic is from Barefoot Ted's site and is a wealth of info for barefoot running and the FFs themselves. I have never been a runner, but I can run in these on the treadmill and for longer than I thought I ever could without fatigue. It took me some time to get over the oddity of wearing them out in public and I still haven't out for 'normal' stuff, but I do wear them for walking my dog around the neighborhood, which is very hilly so usually hard on the legs. It does catch interest and is like when someone asks about the Kindle. 

This is a good book about barefoot running - makes you want to get out there and do it!
Born to Run: A Hidden Tribe, Superathletes, and the Greatest Race the World Has Never Seen



mlewis - the FFs don't exactly have 'traditional' support, but it mimics the feeling of walking/running barefoot, which actually forces you to walk 'correctly'. The argument is athletic shoes with padding etc in the heel makes people walk with a harder strike in the heel than on the ball of the foot, which leads to many leg injuries. I have found since I've had these shoes that it is certainly true in my case. I was pretty amazed how quickly my leg problems resolved after wearing these. This article has some good info:

Barefoot Running: How Humans Ran Comfortably and Safely Before the Invention of Shoes

One thing I found too when I first got mine was that I worried I got them too small, but like skyblue recommends, you don't want them too big. They toes stretch out as you wear them, so be sure to give it some time to break in. There will be a little soreness as your feet get used to them but after that you will not want to take them off. I think I left them on till bedtime when I first got them. Making sure your nails are trimmed very well is very helpful too in break-in comfort. Putting them on is easiest if you put them on the floor and slide your feet in instead of trying to snug each individual toe in one at a time (which I definitely found out the hard way - lol skyblue!)

Welcome, Jane! Another nice lip color that may work for you is Clinique's buttershine in Delovely, if you have a counter nearby.


----------



## skyblue

julip said:


> Sure thing, angelmum - the first pic is from Barefoot Ted's site and is a wealth of info for barefoot running and the FFs themselves. I have never been a runner, but I can run in these on the treadmill and for longer than I thought I ever could without fatigue. It took me some time to get over the oddity of wearing them out in public and I still haven't out for 'normal' stuff, but I do wear them for walking my dog around the neighborhood, which is very hilly so usually hard on the legs. It does catch interest and is like when someone asks about the Kindle.
> 
> This is a good book about barefoot running - makes you want to get out there and do it!
> Born to Run: A Hidden Tribe, Superathletes, and the Greatest Race the World Has Never Seen
> 
> 
> 
> mlewis - the FFs don't exactly have 'traditional' support, but it mimics the feeling of walking/running barefoot, which actually forces you to walk 'correctly'. The argument is athletic shoes with padding etc in the heel makes people walk with a harder strike in the heel than on the ball of the foot, which leads to many leg injuries. I have found since I've had these shoes that it is certainly true in my case. I was pretty amazed how quickly my leg problems resolved after wearing these. This article has some good info:
> 
> Barefoot Running: How Humans Ran Comfortably and Safely Before the Invention of Shoes
> 
> One thing I found too when I first got mine was that I worried I got them too small, but like skyblue recommends, you don't want them too big. They toes stretch out as you wear them, so be sure to give it some time to break in. There will be a little soreness as your feet get used to them but after that you will not want to take them off. I think I left them on till bedtime when I first got them. Making sure your nails are trimmed very well is very helpful too in break-in comfort. Putting them on is easiest if you put them on the floor and slide your feet in instead of trying to snug each individual toe in one at a time (which I definitely found out the hard way - lol skyblue!)
> 
> Welcome, Jane! Another nice lip color that may work for you is Clinique's buttershine in Delovely, if you have a counter nearby.


My husband read *Born to Run* by Christopher McDougall and loved it!


----------



## angelmum3

Julip - thank you for the book reccomendation!!  Perfect!!

I will add that dh has converted to the running toe socks - yes when he first got them (recommended on a running site) he said they felt weird, he ran one time (maybe 5 miles - we were training for the Disney Marathon) and fell in love - he says they prevent the random blisters on the toes!

Now I will say the socks are very different from the novelty toe socks you may have seen - 

and he now has 5 pairs, and I saw him wearing a pair when he wasnt running!!

PS - who won the LeCr heart shaped dish on ebay?  $71!


----------



## Barbiedull

angelmum3 said:


> PS - who won the LeCr heart shaped dish on ebay? $71!


 Oh no!  I saw it was still in the $68 range yesterday and hoped you were still watching it!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I just checked Vibram and only two types are small enough for my foot.  I'm bummed.  Still the indoors one might be good enough for the treadmill.


----------



## Barbiedull

In case anyone wants this...a Fossil Sutter Satchel (the large one)
in espresso. LAST ONE at 6pm.com for $51.98









http://www.6pm.com/product/7592329/color/359
Fossil Sutter Satchel SKU #7592329

free shipping on $100+


----------



## kindlek

Kindled Spirit said:


> Just an FYI..Today's Special on HSN is the Nutrasonic. It's the comparitive brand to Clarasonic that they sell. It has 2 speeds and comes in 4 different colors. I ordered a Lavender one, may order more as gifts. For that price it's worth a try..Price is 39.95, comes in Blue, Pink, Yellow and Lavender, and with travel bag.


Just wondered if there's a verdict on this yet?


----------



## angelmum3

kindlek said:


> Just wondered if there's a verdict on this yet?


it would be the right price for DD -


----------



## julip

angelmum3 said:


> Julip - thank you for the book reccomendation!! Perfect!!
> 
> I will add that dh has converted to the running toe socks - yes when he first got them (recommended on a running site) he said they felt weird, he ran one time (maybe 5 miles - we were training for the Disney Marathon) and fell in love - he says they prevent the random blisters on the toes!
> 
> Now I will say the socks are very different from the novelty toe socks you may have seen -
> 
> and he now has 5 pairs, and I saw him wearing a pair when he wasnt running!!
> 
> PS - who won the LeCr heart shaped dish on ebay? $71!


The Injinjis? I love those too - so comfy and kind of massaging! I actually loved the toe socks in the '70's too lol but you are right, they are very different. They tend to sell out when the Five Fingers sell out, which had been much too often over the past year. I think I waited a month for my backorder to be filled on the socks!





unknown2cherubim said:


> I just checked Vibram and only two types are small enough for my foot. I'm bummed. Still the indoors one might be good enough for the treadmill.


How much too small are the ones you want, U2C? If it's just maybe one size, I've read that people can go up a size with the styles that have the instep strap. The Classic and Sprint styles that I have also have a heel cinch bungee, though I really don't use it and keep the tension relaxed. The above socks help too - I don't wear my socks with my existing FFs because it makes them too snug all around.

Great price on the Fossil Satchel, Barbiedull!

Edited to add: One thing with these is that there are many _very _good fakes out there, so it is one thing that is good to stick with the official www.vibramfivefingers.com site, or the authorized dealers like REI that they recommend. There are some very good fake sites disguised as official sites, so beware!


----------



## Jen

So I set up my Tassimo in my office today and just used it for the first time.  I'm already hooked!!  And soon to be over caffeinated.....
I made a Starbucks Cappucino (very seriously tastes like I just walked out of Starbucks, although it's a bit smaller than I would have thought), then I made a cup of Crema coffee. 
I LOVE this thing already.  I was worried, I like coffee a little abnormally hot - and it's perfect even for me.  
I'd like to thank you enablers, this is going to seriously improve my days at work!!  

My Clarisonic shipped today, so hopefully I'll be able to rave about that by the end of the week as well!!


----------



## julip

Cobbie - yay! I love hearing that about the Bella Bag. It's so fun when someone likes it enough to ask for the website. Enjoy your day of beauty! 

Jen - so glad to hear you are loving your Tassimo! You drank 2 of my favorites, and it sounds like you will have no problem staying alert at work today.   I've never actually tried a cappuccino from Starbucks, so I'm glad to hear that it really is true what I've read, that it tastes identical.


----------



## Jen

I am officially cut OFF for the day!  I'm bouncing off the walls!!


----------



## skyblue

julip said:


> Cobbie - yay! I love hearing that about the Bella Bag. It's so fun when someone likes it enough to ask for the website. Enjoy your day of beauty!
> 
> Jen - so glad to hear you are loving your Tassimo! You drank 2 of my favorites, and it sounds like you will have no problem staying alert at work today.  I've never actually tried a cappuccino from Starbucks, so I'm glad to hear that it really is true what I've read, that it tastes identical.


*Julip*,

Could you please tell me about the *Tassimo*? How does it differ from the *Keurig*? *Nespresso*? I love my Breville espresso machine, but I would love to update my regular coffee maker. My coffee beverage of choice is a latte. I recreate Cinnamon Dolce lattes at home quite successfully. It would be so nice to have an "easy peasy" machine for company and holidays as well as hot chocolate and tea.

Thanks!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

kindlek said:


> Just wondered if there's a verdict on this yet?


kindlek...I just received it today. It's charging now. I will post when it's fully charged and I'm able to use it.


----------



## julip

skyblue said:


> *Julip*,
> 
> Could you please tell me about the *Tassimo*? How does it differ from the *Keurig*? *Nespresso*? I love my Breville espresso machine, but I would love to update my regular coffee maker. My coffee beverage of choice is a latte. I recreate Cinnamon Dolce lattes at home quite successfully. It would be so nice to have an "easy peasy" machine for company and holidays as well as hot chocolate and tea.
> 
> Thanks!!


Kindled Spirit enabled me mercilessly on the Tassimo even though the last thing I needed was yet another coffeemaker! But I'm so glad I got it. If I miss anything, I hope she fills in the blanks!

I think there are 3 models - T20, Suprema TAS45, and Titanium T65. I have the T65 because the techno-geek in me had to have the cute LCD display and the blue neon-ish light that shines down in the cup, but they all brew the same. It looks like the Suprema adds the ability to manually stop or add water, and then the Titanium adds the features I mentioned - LCD and light. The Suprema also has a color plate accessory plate which you can buy to change the color of your machine on a whim.

If you want a single serve machine that does milk drinks plus coffees and teas, I think you would be really happy with a Tassimo. I haven't had any milk drinks using the Keurig, though, so maybe there is more on the Keurig thread about that or Keurig users here can weigh in on how easy and good it is, as well as the variety of teas. Your Breville espresso machine and resulting Cinnamon Dolce lattes sound terrific! I'll be right over! 

I have all 3 brands you mentioned.

-*Keurig* - put away for now, though I did like it. It is the best one for the large variety of drinks available - coffee, flavored coffees, teas, chocolate drinks. We tend to like more espresso-strength drinks, so while Keurig is adding more and more strong coffees that I liked, the other machines were used more. We aren't really into flavored coffees and mostly just drink varieties of strong regular coffee. I only really stocked up on maybe 5 different Keurig cups regularly.

-*Nespresso *- we could not be without our Nespresso. This is primarily for espresso and lungo drinks, but milk based drinks can be made with either a separate milk frother or a Nespresso machine that includes a frother. The espressos are strong enough for us that we almost always brew any of the capsules, even the espresso (1.35oz) designated ones, in a lungo (3.75oz) size. Sometimes if I need a particularly strong caffeine kick, I'll brew a lungo and top it off with an espresso shot.  We mainly stock the 7-10 strength capsules, but we really like the flavor of all of them. I even like their decaf intenso, and I am not a fan of decaf coffees normally. Sur la Table stores usually have a machine on standby to sample if you have one nearby. I think Crate and Barrel may have just started carrying them too, though I don't know if they have one out for sampling. There are also boutiques dotted around the country.

-*Tassimo *- uses t-discs which have a bar code on them. The machine reads the bar code to customize the amount of water needed for that variety. My favorites from this machine are the Starbucks varieties and the Mastro Lorenzo, which is a lungo. There are espresso discs from both Starbucks and Gevalia. Unfortunately, the Starbucks espresso discs only come in the cappuccino and latte packages that include the creamer. I like both of these, but I like to have regular espressos as well. Making lattes/capps are easy with this - shake the creamer disc, insert and brew, remove then insert and brew espresso disc. The machine does not need to be cleaned after the milk disc, especially if brewed in that order. With the exception of the T20 model, you can stop the water early or add more water after the brew cycle to customize your drink. There are 2 cocoas - one with a creamer disc and one that just uses water. I personally like both, but some reviews indicate they like the Milka one better. Tassimo doesn't have a lot of tea discs available (search tea t-disc for list) yet, but I'm sure more will be added in time.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

As a one time Tassimo owner and now a Keurig owner, I thought I'll follow julip's post because I went the other way. The biggest reason that I changed was the Tassimo is focused on espresso and I was endlessly frustrated because only a few of my coffee mugs fit into it. This works well for julip's taste but not so well for mine. I agree with her about the differences and I will brew two small sized kcups for one big mug because I do like my coffee strong. I'm not much for flavored coffees, though I keep trying them.

And for sure, the Tassimo made great coffee, just not enough of it at one time for me. 

_Keurig thread is here for anyone interested._


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> I'm carrying my Bella Bag for the first time and am at my hairdresser. One of his clients asked for Andrea's S&S website and pulled it up on her phone.
> 
> Jane, how DID you miss this thread?  Welcome!


Thanks, Cobbie! I have no idea how I missed a shopping thread.

I live in the same town as Melissa of Borsa Bella! She is one of the nicest people! I have one of her bags, and want to order another.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *julip* and *u2c* for the info. I do believe I am better informed and more undecided than ever!!   In a nutshell, my problem is:* I WANT IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!* LOL    That's not asking too much, is it Ultimately I would love a full coffee bar complete with comfy chair and my electronics: Kindle, iPad, iTouch, and iMac. Oh and maybe a barista to serve my beverages....... Hey, a girl can dream, right LOL


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> OK my people, I've got one for you. I need help.  I asked my DIL about her Christmas wish list and one thing she said she wanted was some type of iPod dock to play music. She said she was not picky about it having a clock, just something that would play music.
> 
> This is not going to be a big/main gift, so I'm not looking for an outrageously expensive one. I know that some speakers on really cheap ones don't have a good sound.
> 
> Soooooo, recommendations?


I have this one arriving on Wednesday--all the reviews I found on it raved about the sound:



My criteria--portable, possible to run on AA batteries and AC current, decent sound in a smallish room (bedroom/bathroom), not outrageously expensive, direct docking (cable not required). Mostly, it'll get used in the bathroom as I like music with my hour long baths. LOL we have one of the larger Altec Lansing units in the kitchen--the sound on that is fabulous, but it's decidedly not a portable unit. I'll post an opinion on this one once it arrives.

My current "cosmetic" accessory find--CeraVe cream. I have the world's driest skin due to a health condition, and this stuff is WONDERFUL.


----------



## Sendie

WHY, Why, why did I come back to this thread  I want EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

VictoriaP, please let me know how you like that docking station after you get it. It looks good! Also, I'm not sure what iPod she has.  I think an she has the older Nano but I'm not sure. I'm assuming it has that adaptor.


----------



## kindlek

Kindled Spirit said:


> kindlek...I just received it today. It's charging now. I will post when it's fully charged and I'm able to use it.


Sounds good Kindled Spirit, thanks!


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> VictoriaP, please let me know how you like that docking station after you get it. It looks good! Also, I'm not sure what iPod she has. I think an she has the older Nano but I'm not sure. I'm assuming it has that adaptor.


Will do. I'm pretty sure this unit does also have the ability to connect via wire through the headphone jack--most of them do--I just didn't want to HAVE to. I tend to pick my speakers and phone up as a unit to carry them from room to room, and I like them to dock together when I do that. But I'll double check and let you know!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Did anyone get to see part 2 yesterday of Oprahs favorite things giveaway? WOW!!!!! First gift she gave was an iPad. Lots of things after that, Diamond earrings, UGG boots, a Coach bag, Le Creuset cookware,a Limited Edition set of Philosophy Hope in a jar with her picture as a little girl on the box ( that QVC is selling also) and alot of other stuff I can't remember there was so much. But the last gift...a 2012 Volkswagan Beetle!!  Omg this car isn't even available yet so the audience didn't get to see it. They had one covered up on stage but Oprah was the only one allowed to see it. A lady from my hometown was in the audience....what a lucky woman.


----------



## skyblue

Kindled Spirit said:


> Did anyone get to see part 2 yesterday of Oprahs favorite things giveaway? WOW!!!!! First gift she gave was an iPad. Lots of things after that, Diamond earrings, UGG boots, a Coach bag, Le Creuset cookware,a Limited Edition set of Philosophy Hope in a jar with her picture as a little girl on the box ( that QVC is selling also) and alot of other stuff I can't remember there was so much. But the last gift...a 2012 Volkswagan Beetle!!  Omg this car isn't even available yet so the audience didn't get to see it. They had one covered up on stage but Oprah was the only one allowed to see it. A lady from my hometown was in the audience....what a lucky woman.


I didn't see the show, but I checked out her list online. Yes, her audience members are lucky to receive that haul, but I'd hate to have to cough up the taxes on all those goods!


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, so where were those holiday meteorites and did anyone happen to have a coupon code  Every day when I put on my makeup I'm weakening a bit....

What is it with me.  At Christmas time I always think "It's Christmas!  I'm going to treat myself to something special"  when TRUTH of the matter is that I treat myself pretty special all year long.


----------



## Jane917

Is anyone interested in a slow cooker? On the Swagbucks site, under Daily Specials (they aren't really daily...they seem to last a few days.....there is an offer for the Hamilton Beach 3-in-1 Slow Cooker for about $25.00. Shipping is only $3.99. The regular price is about $60 at Amazon and Target. I checked out all the reviews, and no one is complaining. I have a few slow cookers and don't really need another, but it will make a nice gift to one of the kids.....but I bet I keep it for me. I ordered a couple of days ago, and have already received notice that it is on its way. Here is the link: swagbucks.com  If you have not registered for SwagBucks, it is easy to do so. I have accumulated quite a few Amazon Gift Cards with them. I am sure there are a lot of SwagBucks members on this thread. You can click on the Swag Bucks icon in anyone's signature for them to get credit for the referral.


----------



## Jen

I've never had a Keurig, and I've only had my Tassimo for a couple of days, so I can't really fully comment. I got the Suprema version, I like that I can customize the drink. Next I think I'll try adding a little more water to the cappucino, it was really good but a little strong and kind of small. But, I have to say - it was very, very close to an actual drink from Starbucks, so there has to be a lot said for that!! I can give an update after using it a few more times.

My Clarisonic and Purity are out for delivery TODAY!!! Yay!! I bought that as a happy birthday to myself, and since today is my birthday that works out well !! I just wish it didn't have to charge for 24 hours!



Kindle Gracie said:


> OK, so where were those holiday meteorites and did anyone happen to have a coupon code Every day when I put on my makeup I'm weakening a bit....
> 
> What is it with me. At Christmas time I always think "It's Christmas! I'm going to treat myself to something special" when TRUTH of the matter is that I treat myself pretty special all year long.


Hey, you SHOULD treat yourself special all year long, nothing wrong with that! Also, there is nothing wrong with using holidays as an extra excuse  !


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie, you are BAD! However, I am able to resist the Twilight Bella bag. I never got into Twilight, so the fuzzy warm feelings just aren't there.

I need to learn more about the Clarisonic. My poor tired face needs some help. Do you have to use their cleansers? I use Cetaphil, and would like to continue using it to wash my face. Who has the best price? Costco? Target? Amazon?


----------



## Jen

I have used Cetaphil for years.  I have found that Target has the best price by far.  
I bought the purity to use with my Clarasonic, but I don't see any reason you can't use the Cetaphil with it.  I don't think it matters at all!!  I haven't gotten mine yet, but I don't think it's clenser specific.  
Do you mean who has the lowest price on the Clarasonic?  I got mine at QVC, but I wanted the kind with the body brush.


----------



## Jane917

Has anyone had any experience with the NutraSonic? It is priced quite a bit lower than the Clarisonic.


----------



## angelmum3

Jen said:


> I have used Cetaphil for years. I have found that Target has the best price by far.
> I bought the purity to use with my Clarasonic, but I don't see any reason you can't use the Cetaphil with it. I don't think it matters at all!! I haven't gotten mine yet, but I don't think it's clenser specific.
> Do you mean who has the lowest price on the Clarasonic? I got mine at QVC, but I wanted the kind with the body brush.


Cetaphil!! I first learned about this gem from Paula Beguione's book *Dont Go to the Cosmetic Counter without me*

http://www.paulaschoice.com/product/dont-go-to-the-cosmetics-counter-without-me-8th-edition/books/

I think you can check it out at the library - I also have shared that DD skin is so delicate that even Cetaphil she had problems with - that's why we went to the apothecary and discovered Humphrey's

http://www.humphreysusa.com/

wish me luck - I'm headed into "enemy territory" and I get very verklempt. (First time in 15+ years spending thanksgiving with mil and her daughters - they can be so cruel... its one reason we have spoken, I'm trying to mend fences, but if they get mean, dh will be done done... after 30+ years you'd think they'd realize we are not getting divorced, we are in love!! still!! *sigh I just dont understand mean people, lifes too short)


----------



## Jane917

OK, enablers. I am stuck in a snowstorm in a hotel 100 miles from home. I am a consultant for the school district, but school is closed today. What's a gal to do except shop on the internet?

I found the Clarisonic Mia at the Skin Store for $149 minus 20% with free shipping. I can get another 10% rebate if I enter the site from Mr. Rebates. Total cost would be about $112. I haven't seen it any cheaper. I haven't ordered yet, I think I need a bit more enabling.


----------



## Barbiedull

Jane917 said:


> OK, enablers. I am stuck in a snowstorm in a hotel 100 miles from home. I am a consultant for the school district, but school is closed today. What's a gal to do except shop on the internet?
> 
> I found the Clarisonic Mia at the Skin Store for $149 minus 20% with free shipping. I can get another 10% rebate if I enter the site from Mr. Rebates. Total cost would be about $112. I haven't seen it any cheaper. I haven't ordered yet, I think I need a bit more enabling.


 Jane, that's a very good price. beauty.com has 20% off sitewide with the code BTY20, and it works on Clairsonics too. You get drugstore.com dollars when you buy through them, and you can usually go through whatever rewards program you use. (I get 8% though Fatwallet.) It still isn't really cheaper than your first choice...just wanted to toss this into the mix in case they have a particular Mia that you prefer.


----------



## Jen

Jane917 said:


> OK, enablers. I am stuck in a snowstorm in a hotel 100 miles from home. I am a consultant for the school district, but school is closed today. What's a gal to do except shop on the internet?
> 
> I found the Clarisonic Mia at the Skin Store for $149 minus 20% with free shipping. I can get another 10% rebate if I enter the site from Mr. Rebates. Total cost would be about $112. I haven't seen it any cheaper. I haven't ordered yet, I think I need a bit more enabling.


I haven't even seen mine yet and I already know I can't live without it. Isn't it worth it for better skin? Your face is the first thing people see!! You buy it once and then only have to replace the brushes! And you sure can't beat that price!! 
How was that ?


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> I haven't even seen mine yet and I already know I can't live without it. Isn't it worth it for better skin? Your face is the first thing people see!! You buy it once and then only have to replace the brushes! And you sure can't beat that price!!
> How was that ?


You are pretty good!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Jane917 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the NutraSonic? It is priced quite a bit lower than the Clarisonic.


I have the Clarasonic Mia but bought the Nutrasonic when HSN had it as their Today's Special. I'm going to use it tonight and will report back my review on it. It was quite a bit cheaper than the Clarasonic so not sure if the quality will be as good or not. But I like that it has 2 speeds and the whole brush rotates, not just the middle.


----------



## mlewis78

I read on Oprah's website that Oprah pays the gift taxes.


----------



## sem

I've had my Clarasonic plus for a bit over a week now - love it! It is so wonderful that my husband has adopted it, too. He has oily skin on his face and he really likes how clean his face feels now. If two people use it twice a day, the price goes down ... just sayin'


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> I've never had a Keurig, and I've only had my Tassimo for a couple of days, so I can't really fully comment. I got the Suprema version, I like that I can customize the drink. Next I think I'll try adding a little more water to the cappucino, it was really good but a little strong and kind of small. But, I have to say - it was very, very close to an actual drink from Starbucks, so there has to be a lot said for that!! I can give an update after using it a few more times.


But Jen, I ALWAYS drink VENTI!!!  Guess I would need to make two to satisfy my coffee craving!


----------



## skyblue

mlewis78 said:


> I read on Oprah's website that Oprah pays the gift taxes.


SWEET!.............


----------



## Jane917

sem said:


> I've had my Clarasonic plus for a bit over a week now - love it! It is so wonderful that my husband has adopted it, too. He has oily skin on his face and he really likes how clean his face feels now. If two people use it twice a day, the price goes down ... just sayin'


My husband has oily skin also. Do you use separate heads for cleaning? His and Hers? Does it come with more than one head?


----------



## Someone Nameless

> wish me luck - I'm headed into "enemy territory" and I get very verklempt. (First time in 15+ years spending thanksgiving with mil and her daughters - they can be so cruel... its one reason we have spoken, I'm trying to mend fences, but if they get mean, dh will be done done... after 30+ years you'd think they'd realize we are not getting divorced, we are in love!! still!! *sigh I just dont understand mean people, lifes too short)


Reading that, you have my deepest sympathies and I'm wishing you much luck! I hope that you are pleasantly surprised and everything goes really well! There's nothing worse than sour people ruining the holidays.


----------



## sem

Jane: Mine came with one head for sensitive skin (face) and one body brush. We share right now with no problem - just wash the brush after use. I have ordered new brushes because with two of us using it, I figured the brushes would need replacement sooner.


----------



## Addie

Happy Birthday, Jen!! I hope you love your Clarisonic!



Kindle Gracie said:


> OK, so where were those holiday meteorites and did anyone happen to have a coupon code Every day when I put on my makeup I'm weakening a bit....


Here they are:

I don't have a coupon code, though.


Kindle Gracie said:


> What is it with me. At Christmas time I always think "It's Christmas! I'm going to treat myself to something special" when TRUTH of the matter is that I treat myself pretty special all year long.


 That's how I do it as well!

Good luck, angelmum! I hope everything goes smoothly!

Jane, I absolutely adore my Clarisonic Mia. I got it at DrugStore.com when they had their 20% off coupon. I've even got my mom hooked on it.
If you have a thorough, great skin care regimen already, I don't think it's absolutely necessary to have one. BUT I just love the way it makes my face feel afterward, and isn't it important to pamper your face with a massage every day?

The Clarisonic Mia I got came with one sensitive brush head. I bought a box of two sensitive brush heads at Sephora because mom wanted to try it. We both have our own. I would recommend getting the brush heads at Sephora. Normally, one is $25. But if you get the box with two of them, it comes to $40.


----------



## skyblue

Angelmum,

Sounds like some of our family members. What's up with being mean?  It just plain hurts....  Good luck!


----------



## Someone Nameless

waaaaaa!  I stopped getting notifications to this thread.     Why?


----------



## VictoriaP

Just to let y'all know how evil this thread is: I was digging through back pages, and now I've bought something that you guys weren't even directly discussing!



julip said:


> .... but I was pretty impressed with the grab and snap hummingbird shots I was able to capture with it. Here's one of my favorites. ...


It never occurred to be to get a window mounted hummingbird feeder.  I bought a slightly different one; thanks to Amazon Prime, it will be here Friday. As of today, we have at least three Anna's hummers overwintering with us, and they tend to fight over the feeder, so with this, I'll be able to have one in the back of the house and the second out of sight of the first on the front. Hopefully everyone has a better chance of getting a bite to eat this way!

Lordy, this thread does wander all over the place, and it's insanely expensive too! LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

and what was I thinking!!!  I need to buy two window mounted humming bird feeders for stocking stuffers too.  Which one shall I buy?

My notifications were indeed in my spam folder!  For shame, for shame!


----------



## julip

VictoriaP said:


> Just to let y'all know how evil this thread is: I was digging through back pages, and now I've bought something that you guys weren't even directly discussing!
> 
> It never occurred to be to get a window mounted hummingbird feeder.  I bought a slightly different one; thanks to Amazon Prime, it will be here Friday. As of today, we have at least three Anna's hummers overwintering with us, and they tend to fight over the feeder, so with this, I'll be able to have one in the back of the house and the second out of sight of the first on the front. Hopefully everyone has a better chance of getting a bite to eat this way!
> 
> Lordy, this thread does wander all over the place, and it's insanely expensive too! LOL


Yay! I love it when I enable without knowing it . I love my window feeder. Which one did you get, Victoria? I also have 2 other hummzingers, but the hanging flying saucer ones. I have named some of my regular patrons of the juice bars because I've been able to get close enough to recognize their different markings. Some of them are more skittish, others let me move around and be at the sink just a couple feet from them without a care in the world. Sometimes they are more interested in what I'm doing in the kitchen and will bob their heads around or fly to the closer perch to get a better look. They are so nosy! But I guess I'm just getting a taste of my own medicine.  There is also one little guy that likes to come up right to the window where I sit at the computer and hover. He'll wait till I look, pause, then fly off. He does this often, but most definitely when the nectar is running low. I had read that they like to tell you when it needs to be refilled, but I never imagined it was a common thing.  It's cool seeing their tongues lapping up the nectar.

And just to let you know, you have enabled me on that Cerave lotion!  I saw it's for a good price at Walmart and Walgreens. They were out at Walmart (even though online it said 'in stock' grr), so I'll check Walgreens next. Is there a scent to it at all? It sounds wonderful, and I have the world's most chapped hands in the winter. Thanks for sharing it!

*Angelmum *- so sorry about your in-law woes - I really feel for you! I hope it is a much better visit than you anticipate and that everyone is on their best behavior.

*Jane *- although I liked Twilight before I knew of the Bella Bag, I didn't know the connection till after I had already fallen in love with the bag, so you may develop warm fuzzies for it yet!  Plus, she has several really really cute styles on her site, all customizable, other than the Bella Bag. Just an innocent FYI. 

*Kindle Gracie* - I think the only Sephora coupons I've seen outside of the once a year F&F (and now the VIB ones - don't know how often they do those) are for shipping, so since the LE Meteorites exceeds the minimum free shipping amount, I think you are safe to treat yourself ASAP! I should be getting mine tomorrow - can't wait!

Also FYI for everyone - starting the 29th, viewers can enter to win some of Oprah's favorite things. I saw this through the Oprah ipad app, though I'm sure one can enter through her site as well. Same with Ellen's 12 days of giveaways - you can enter once a day for each day! Those shows start Dec 2nd ...


----------



## Someone Nameless

I think I will wait for your review of the Meteorites.


----------



## julip

Sounds good - hopefully my box will be on the early truck when I have some light! I do have the regular Meteorites in 02 as well as the pressed in 01 and love them both. I'm eager to see the difference with the darker violet and golden balls. Once I read something about 'candlelight', I couldn't hit the button fast enough. 

I think Neo is going to laugh when she gets back and sees that despite all the other things we've discussed over the past month, the 2 main ones are still her Meteorites and your Clarisonic!


----------



## Jane917

I pulled the trigger on the Clarisonic Mia!   I suppose with the holidays I won't see it until next week. Thanks for all the enabling.


----------



## Addie

julip said:


> Sounds good - hopefully my box will be on the early truck when I have some light! I do have the regular Meteorites in 02 as well as the pressed in 01 and love them both. I'm eager to see the difference with the darker violet and golden balls. Once I read something about 'candlelight', I couldn't hit the button fast enough.
> 
> I think Neo is going to laugh when she gets back and sees that despite all the other things we've discussed over the past month, the 2 main ones are still her Meteorites and your Clarisonic!


The "candlelight" part makes me very interested as well. Can't wait to hear what you think!



Jane917 said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Clarisonic Mia!  I suppose with the holidays I won't see it until next week. Thanks for all the enabling.


Yay! I hope you love it! Which colour did you get?


----------



## Jane917

Addie, I got the white Mia. They had it bundled with a couple of extra goodies, which were not included with the colored Mias.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> I need to buy two window mounted humming bird feeders for stocking stuffers too. Which one shall I buy?


This was the one I went with:



I liked that the container was detachable from the window mount for refilling--though the one Amazon has that looks like julip's has a hinged top, so convenient filling might be a tossup between them. Both were rated about the same.



julip said:


> And just to let you know, you have enabled me on that Cerave lotion!  I saw it's for a good price at Walmart and Walgreens. They were out at Walmart (even though online it said 'in stock' grr), so I'll check Walgreens next. Is there a scent to it at all? It sounds wonderful, and I have the world's most chapped hands in the winter. Thanks for sharing it!


I really haven't noticed a scent, it's pretty neutral. Which is good as far as I'm concerned, since I have one particular fragrance I wear I'm addicted to (Victoria's Secret Amber Romance) and I hate it when other stuff I have on messes with that. I have the tub pictured, though they do have a lotion that I imagine is somewhat thinner in consistency than the thick cream in the tub. I use a butter knife with rounded tip and edge to scoop it out, then just start smoothing. It's been great stuff over the couple of weeks I've had it, and unlike some creams/lotions my skin doesn't react to it. (Bath & Body Works' Lay It On Thick was giving me a pretty bad burning sensation the last couple of times I'd used it; even Aveeno was starting to cause me problems.) And my hands started looking younger within a couple of uses, which was a BIG plus!


----------



## lonestar

Jane917 said:


> Addie, I got the white Mia. They had it bundled with a couple of extra goodies, which were not included with the colored Mias.


You're going to love the Clarisonic. I have used mine daily since charging it for the first time. It's great for the skin.

Off to look at slow cookers. My daughter can probably use one.


----------



## Jane917

lonestar said:


> You're going to love the Clarisonic. I have used mine daily since charging it for the first time. It's great for the skin.
> 
> Off to look at slow cookers. My daughter can probably use one.


Are you looking for the Hamilton Beach 3-in-1 that I mentioned earlier in this thread? It is a steal from SwagBucks.


----------



## skyblue

julip said:


> Sounds good - hopefully my box will be on the early truck when I have some light! I do have the regular Meteorites in 02 as well as the pressed in 01 and love them both. I'm eager to see the difference with the darker violet and golden balls. Once I read something about 'candlelight', I couldn't hit the button fast enough.
> 
> I think Neo is going to laugh when she gets back and sees that despite all the other things we've discussed over the past month, the 2 main ones are still her Meteorites and your Clarisonic!


Those Meteroites are expensive! Are they that good?


----------



## julip

VictoriaP said:


> This was the one I went with:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that the container was detachable from the window mount for refilling--though the one Amazon has that looks like julip's has a hinged top, so convenient filling might be a tossup between them. Both were rated about the same.
> 
> I really haven't noticed a scent, it's pretty neutral. Which is good as far as I'm concerned, since I have one particular fragrance I wear I'm addicted to (Victoria's Secret Amber Romance) and I hate it when other stuff I have on messes with that. I have the tub pictured, though they do have a lotion that I imagine is somewhat thinner in consistency than the thick cream in the tub. I use a butter knife with rounded tip and edge to scoop it out, then just start smoothing. It's been great stuff over the couple of weeks I've had it, and unlike some creams/lotions my skin doesn't react to it. (Bath & Body Works' Lay It On Thick was giving me a pretty bad burning sensation the last couple of times I'd used it; even Aveeno was starting to cause me problems.) And my hands started looking younger within a couple of uses, which was a BIG plus!


Ooh, I like that one - it's a really pretty design! The one I have actually lifts off from the suction cups too - it has 2 little hooks behind the suction cups so it's easy on and off. I attached the cups in June (with a little thin swab of cooking oil, per advice in a review) and it has not budged one bit! I take the tray down to rinse with hot water and a toothbrush before I freshen the nectar.

Thanks for the info on the cream and lotion. I think I saw a review where someone didn't think the lotion was quite as emollient as the cream. I used a lotion similar in consistency a long time ago (can't remember the brand now - from the drugstore) and really liked that a little went a long way. I like how this one you've recommended has gradual benefits the longer you use it.

skyblue - it was a little better with the 20% off coupon - still expensive, but it makes your face feel as smooth as silk! It imparts a nice glow without being sparkly. There are other products I'm sure that do the same thing, but the soft scent (I usually don't like scents in face products, but I love this one) and pretty packaging makes it just a nice luxury item to have on the vanity. I never thought to try them till Neo went on and on about them  so it's really all her fault.

Here's another hummie pic I took when I first got this feeder. I just love these little guys.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kindled Spirit said:


> Just an FYI..Today's Special on HSN is the Nutrasonic. It's the comparitive brand to Clarasonic that they sell. It has 2 speeds and comes in 4 different colors. I ordered a Lavender one, may order more as gifts. For that price it's worth a try..Price is 39.95, comes in Blue, Pink, Yellow and Lavender, and with travel bag.


Used my nutrasonic last night. First thing I noticed was it is more powerful than the Mia. The whole brush head rotates so the feeling on the face is more intense. And that was at speed 1, I haven't even tried speed 2 yet. But I think speed 2 may be too intense for the face. Some ladies have said that they use speed 2 and the normal brush head for the body. I think it would probably do a good job on the elbows, heels, etc. As for the cleaning, I did go over my face first with a warm washcloth and when I used the Nutrasonic there was plenty of makeup on the brush head. So I would say it does just as good a job on cleaning as the Clarasonic. Since the rotation of the brush head is more intense it did splatter more so I would say don't wet the brush head much if at all, or use it only in the shower. Just be prepared when you first start that there may be a little splattering. There is no timer either so you can clean as little or as long as you want. Overall I am pleased with it after 1 use.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Wow, and now I want the Nutra Sonic!!!!  LOL  I love my Mia but I think I'd like the Neutra Sonic.  I also use Renova or Retin A and my face has become accustomed to it with no problems.  My face is not sensitive.

Julip, could you give me a link to that  hummingbird feeder you have please so I can compare the two?  Also can't wait to here your opinion of the Meteorites.

VictoriaP, I'm anxious to hear how you like your iPod dock when it comes today.

Happy Thanksgiving my friends and fellow enablers!


----------



## julip

Oops! Here ya go, Kindle Gracie. Hummzinger Jewel Box Window Feeder:



I also have 2 hanging ones, Mini and Excel:


----------



## Jane917

I also have a few hummzingers....the hanging kind. If you like hummingbird feeders, check these out:

http://www.drjbs.com/


----------



## Jen

Jane917 said:


> I pulled the trigger on the Clarisonic Mia!  I suppose with the holidays I won't see it until next week. Thanks for all the enabling.


And here I was planning on helping you out more! Glad to hear it! Mine is on the charger, I was really upset that I couldn't use it this morning - but I'm excited for tonight! I got the Plus from QVC, it came with 2 normal brushes, a sensitive brush and a body brush. Plus a TON of the different clensers they offer. I paid more for it ($225), but I'm pretty excited! Despite being 31 (it'll take a day or two to get used to that number....) I still get acne so I'm just praying this helps with that!!

Angelmum, sorry to hear you have to deal with mean family members, and on thanksgiving! Horrible!! I have to deal with THREE Thanksgivings just for my husband's side of the family. I'm extremely annoyed by that, but at least they're not mean!! They're actually very nice, they just get on my nerves !!

I'm NOT clicking on the meteorites, I'm NOT clicking on the meteorites.....I need to get OUT of this thread, seriously!!


----------



## skyblue

julip said:


> Oops! Here ya go, Kindle Gracie. Hummzinger Jewel Box Window Feeder:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 2 hanging ones, Mini and Excel:





julip said:


> Ooh, I like that one - it's a really pretty design! The one I have actually lifts off from the suction cups too - it has 2 little hooks behind the suction cups so it's easy on and off. I attached the cups in June (with a little thin swab of cooking oil, per advice in a review) and it has not budged one bit! I take the tray down to rinse with hot water and a toothbrush before I freshen the nectar.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the cream and lotion. I think I saw a review where someone didn't think the lotion was quite as emollient as the cream. I used a lotion similar in consistency a long time ago (can't remember the brand now - from the drugstore) and really liked that a little went a long way. I like how this one you've recommended has gradual benefits the longer you use it.
> 
> skyblue - it was a little better with the 20% off coupon - still expensive, but it makes your face feel as smooth as silk! It imparts a nice glow without being sparkly. There are other products I'm sure that do the same thing, but the soft scent (I usually don't like scents in face products, but I love this one) and pretty packaging makes it just a nice luxury item to have on the vanity. I never thought to try them till Neo went on and on about them  so it's really all her fault.
> 
> Here's another hummie pic I took when I first got this feeder. I just love these little guys.


We have 5 *Droll Yankee bird feeders *and love them. When the squirrels and chipmunks commandeered our regular bird feeders I took action to overthrow the little vermin herd. First of all we got out our humane trap and relocated 19 chipmunks. Next plan of attack was new squirrel proof/chipmunk proof feeders. We purchased a *Liberty Products *squirrel proof pole for our black oil sunflower feeders. Our next purchase was *Droll Yankee Wipper* and *Dipper *feeders. We also purchased their thistle feeder and two of the little flyer hummingbird feeders. Our hummers are gone for the season, so I've taken the hummingbird feeders down, washed them and stored them for next season. We've landscaped our yard to be very private which is very inviting to our feathered friends. The hummingbirds feed right outside our family room windows which is a special joy. The squirrels now graze with the mourning doves and bunnies on the ground and leave the bird feeders alone. Droll Yankee feeders are very well made. We highly recommend them. If you want a laugh, watch the video of the squirrel on one of their squirrel proof feeders! Hilarious!

*julip*,

I use *Too Faced Candlelight powder *for all over glow. For specific highlighting I use *The Balm's Mary-Lou Manizer* and *Laura Gellers's Baked Highlighter in Portofino*. I feel like they do a good job, but I am always open to new discoveries! Thanks for the info!

You ladies crack me up over the *Clarisonic*. I have used my Clarisonic and *Purity* cleanser for at least a year or so. It does a nice job, but the best results I've had are from the chemical peels I get from my derm.


----------



## julip

Jane917 said:


> I also have a few hummzingers....the hanging kind. If you like hummingbird feeders, check these out:
> 
> http://www.drjbs.com/


Jane - what fun feeders to be able to choose the petal colors! Thanks for the link!

Jen - I completely forgot to wish you a happy birthday - *Happy Birthday!!* Go on, click on the meteorites ... it's your birthday week, and it will be your reward for getting through this crazy week with the inlaws!  I hope you had the best birthday ever!


----------



## Someone Nameless

YES, do it.  Hey, my birthday week is next week!  Another reason to pamper myself!!!    Plus it is a big, monumental birthday.


----------



## julip

skyblue said:


> We have 5 *Droll Yankee bird feeders *and love them. When the squirrels and chipmunks commandeered our regular bird feeders I took action to overthrow the little vermin herd. First of all we got out our humane trap and relocated 19 chipmunks. Next plan of attack was new squirrel proof/chipmunk proof feeders. We purchased a *Liberty Products *squirrel proof pole for our black oil sunflower feeders. Our next purchase was *Droll Yankee Wipper* and *Dipper *feeders. We also purchased their thistle feeder and two of the little flyer hummingbird feeders. Our hummers are gone for the season, so I've taken the hummingbird feeders down, washed them and stored them for next season. We've landscaped our yard to be very private which is very inviting to our feathered friends. The hummingbirds feed right outside our family room windows which is a special joy. The squirrels now graze with the mourning doves and bunnies on the ground and leave the bird feeders alone. Droll Yankee feeders are very well made. We highly recommend them. If you want a laugh, watch the video of the squirrel on one of their squirrel proof feeders! Hilarious!
> 
> *julip*,
> 
> I use *Too Faced Candlelight powder *for all over glow. For specific highlighting I use *The Balm's Mary-Lou Manizer* and *Laura Gellers's Baked Highlighter in Portofino*. I feel like they do a good job, but I am always open to new discoveries! Thanks for the info!
> 
> You ladies crack me up over the *Clarisonic*. I have used my Clarisonic and *Purity* cleanser for at least a year or so. It does a nice job, but the best results I've had are from the chemical peels I get from my derm.


skyblue, it sounds like you have quite a menagerie in your yard and that you've created a win-win for all of them! I love how hummingbirds are not shy at all about buzzing past their peoples' heads and generally making themselves known . My window feeder looks out to the side yard so we have a group that visits that one, then my hanging ones are around the corner on hooks below my deck where a different (and more territorial) group visit those two.

Thanks for the product recommendations - they sound great! I like Too Faced products and Laura Geller's baked compacts, so I'll have to check those out sometime! I hadn't heard of The Balm, but it sounds interesting. I just checked it out - cute packaging! It reminds me of Benefit Cosmetics with their cute names and images.

Kindle Gracie - happy early birthday!! Woo hoo, do you have special plans for the big day? I hope between now and then we can collectively figure out at least a couple of things you didn't know you couldn't live without.


----------



## Jen

julip said:


> Jen - I completely forgot to wish you a happy birthday - *Happy Birthday!!* Go on, click on the meteorites ... it's your birthday week, and it will be your reward for getting through this crazy week with the inlaws!  I hope you had the best birthday ever!


That's okay, thank you!!! Okay, clearly I have no willpower, I've already clicked on it - I haven't BOUGHT it yet though. I've been close to buying Neo's fancy hourglass primer on Sephora, SHOOT!!! I have to stop!! I'm really, REALLY anti shiny, but I like a nice glow. I'm a red head with a little darker complexion than most red heads, but still somewhat fair.



Kindle Gracie said:


> YES, do it. Hey, my birthday week is next week! Another reason to pamper myself!!!  Plus it is a big, monumental birthday.


Happy early birthday! What are YOU buying for yourself  ?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you all.  I really hadn't thought about buying myself anything but hummmmmmmm    I don't know!


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> Thank you all. I really hadn't thought about buying myself anything but hummmmmmmm  I don't know!


You said it was monumental, right? I think you should buy yourself a monumental present!!

See? I'm as good at enabling as being enabled!

Thanks Cobbie!!


----------



## julip

Jen said:


> That's okay, thank you!!! Okay, clearly I have no willpower, I've already clicked on it - I haven't BOUGHT it yet though. I've been close to buying Neo's fancy hourglass primer on Sephora, SHOOT!!! I have to stop!! I'm really, REALLY anti shiny, but I like a nice glow. I'm a red head with a little darker complexion than most red heads, but still somewhat fair.
> 
> Happy early birthday! What are YOU buying for yourself  ?


I LOVE that hourglass primer. I thought my previous primer was *it* for me, but this one really is awesome. And I am very anti-shine too, but I love the meteorites. I have been wooed a couple of times by Bobbi Brown's shimmerbricks because they are so pretty  but I have yet to really make a dent in them. I was worried the same thing would happen with these, but I have been using them every day.

Ooh! Cobbie, thanks for the LL Bean coupon! I love their stuff and wish I still lived near an outlet. As for the hummingbirds, I think they will have no trouble finding your window feeder. They are attracted to the red, so they'll spot it from a distance. Even out in the open jutting from my kitchen garden window, they did take about a week to really start using it (at least when I started to witness them) so it may not be immediate ... but now I have hummingbirds flying under my deck to greet me through my kitchen nook window, near but several feet away from my hanging ones that are more out towards the main yard. So if I put a feeder on this window, I have no doubt they would use it.


----------



## Jen

I have a question for you Tassimo users - yesterday I made a Gevalia latte, it filled my cup about half way.  Today I made one, and it's almost overflowing!  The only thing I did different was I walked out of my office while the milk part was brewing and came back about 2 minutes later.  Any idea what I did here?  I like the more full cup, but the milk doesn't seem as foamy.  I know I didn't hit the customize button, so I seriously have no idea!  

Allright, tell me why I need the meteorites.....


----------



## julip

Jen said:


> I have a question for you Tassimo users - yesterday I made a Gevalia latte, it filled my cup about half way. Today I made one, and it's almost overflowing! The only thing I did different was I walked out of my office while the milk part was brewing and came back about 2 minutes later. Any idea what I did here? I like the more full cup, but the milk doesn't seem as foamy. I know I didn't hit the customize button, so I seriously have no idea!
> 
> Allright, tell me why I need the meteorites.....


They make a lovely sound in the tin when you swirl them ... 

Oh no about your near overflow! I haven't run into such a drastic difference, but from what I've seen in reviews, some of the t-discs aren't consistent. Also, you will want to take a damp cloth and wipe down the barcode reader every few drinks, especially if you are making a lot of creamer-based drinks. Are you shaking up the cream disc? Though I don't think that would really have anything to do with it, only the taste ... hmmm. Hope it was just a fluke, but maybe a call to CS to see what they have to say?

Here's a nice review on the LE Holiday 2010 Meteorites. Don't be scared off by the swatch of colors on her hand near the end - they wouldn't look like that on your face since the colors would be blended subtlely together. It looks like she took each color ball and swiped it to show the color.

Guerlain Meteorites Perles D'Or for Guerlan Holiday 2010 Review, Swatches, Photos

Another review, this time for the 3 choices in the regular line. Somewhere I had seen an explanation of what each color does, but I can't remember now where I saw it.

Guerlain Meteorites Pearls Collection for Summer 2010


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> YES, do it. Hey, my birthday week is next week! Another reason to pamper myself!!!  Plus it is a big, monumental birthday.


Hey when's your birthday, *Kindle Gracie*? Mine is next week too!!!! Hubby already bought me an iPad for my birthday, but I'm hoping for a Sephora gift card, too! (okay, secretly I want some Godiva truffles and Starbucks, too!)


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Yes! and *YES!!!*
> 
> At least, I like mine.


How did you choose color? I think I could use them all! I am a very light medium skin tone.


----------



## Jen

How funny - when I click on that link my firewall here at work blocks it saying it's pornography!  Ha ha!!  
Thanks for posting that, I'll take a look at it when I get home.  I've always wanted to use some sort of highlighter for that natural glow.  I did see on Sephora's website they show the difference between the colors.  I'm deciding between yellow and the new purplish one.  
NOT that I'm going to buy it......  

NO!  I am NOT buying an ipad.  I do NOT need one!  I have a DXG and a macbook.  Seriously.  No.  
(But I irrationally want one!)


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> How funny - when I click on that link my firewall here at work blocks it saying it's pornography! Ha ha!!
> Thanks for posting that, I'll take a look at it when I get home. I've always wanted to use some sort of highlighter for that natural glow. I did see on Sephora's website they show the difference between the colors. I'm deciding between yellow and the new purplish one.
> NOT that I'm going to buy it......
> 
> NO! I am NOT buying an ipad. I do NOT need one! I have a DXG and a macbook. Seriously. No.
> (But I irrationally want one!)


But an iPad is SOOOOO cool! Now I want the wedge pad.....


----------



## kindlek

Kindled Spirit said:


> Used my nutrasonic last night. First thing I noticed was it is more powerful than the Mia. The whole brush head rotates so the feeling on the face is more intense. And that was at speed 1, I haven't even tried speed 2 yet. But I think speed 2 may be too intense for the face. Some ladies have said that they use speed 2 and the normal brush head for the body. I think it would probably do a good job on the elbows, heels, etc. As for the cleaning, I did go over my face first with a warm washcloth and when I used the Nutrasonic there was plenty of makeup on the brush head. So I would say it does just as good a job on cleaning as the Clarasonic. Since the rotation of the brush head is more intense it did splatter more so I would say don't wet the brush head much if at all, or use it only in the shower. Just be prepared when you first start that there may be a little splattering. There is no timer either so you can clean as little or as long as you want. Overall I am pleased with it after 1 use.


Thanks Kindled Spirit....now I just have to make up my mind!


----------



## julip

I barely remember what life was like before my beloved iPad. 



skyblue said:


> How did you choose color? I think I could use them all! I am a very light medium skin tone.


I can't find the message now, but Cobbie passed along some great info re: the different colors which she learned from her new best friend at her Guerlain counter. Generally, the 01 Teint Rose (which is identical to the pressed Mythic Parfait which I have, and I think Cobbie has the balls) is translucent, 02 has some pink to counteract a yellow undertone, and 03 has a golden or beige to counteract a pinker undertone. I read, though, that everyone can wear any of them, depending on what you want to enhance or correct. I really like the Mythic/01 since it really has no color. It does have to be used with a light hand (all of them really) to build, though, or else it will show up whitish on the skin.


----------



## VictoriaP

skyblue said:


> But an iPad is SOOOOO cool! Now I want the wedge pad.....


Oooh....Wedge Pad! I LOVE LOVE LOVE mine. Best accessory I've bought for the iPad! Though I did recolor the white elastic with a Sharpie.


----------



## corkyb

Maybe that's why I haven't been so crazy about these.  I have the pressed, No.3 I think, and I always thinks it makes my skin look whiter and am examining it close up in the mirrror to be sure and, yup, l look washed out and white skinned.  I didn't think I was using a lot of powder though.  Are the Holiday ones in onSephora.com now?  I have a 10% through VIB.  What about the naked eyeshadows from Sephora that someone said was a holiday special.  Maybe by Cargo?  Not sure of the brand but, of course, I do remember the color of the palatte.


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> Maybe that's why I haven't been so crazy about these. I have the pressed, No.3 I think, and I always thinks it makes my skin look whiter and am examining it close up in the mirrror to be sure and, yup, l look washed out and white skinned. I didn't think I was using a lot of powder though. Are the Holiday ones in onSephora.com now? I have a 10% through VIB. What about the naked eyeshadows from Sephora that someone said was a holiday special. Maybe by Cargo? Not sure of the brand but, of course, I do remember the color of the palatte.


Regarding the eyeshadows, that may have been me? The palette is from Urban Decay and called the Naked Palette. 

They're not a holiday special. They're actually a regular item, but people love them so much, they're sold out everywhere. I talked to two Sephora stores, and they both said they weren't getting them until next year. But when I talked to the Sephora inside JC Penney, they said they were supposed to get them in December. So if you have one of those, I would give them a try. It seems the Sephora inside JC Penney does not communicate with the stand-alone Sephora stores or the online Sephora. The good news about that is they usually have in stock what the other two are sold out of because not many people seem to know they exist. The bad part is that they don't have as many brands available, and they don't take Sephora discounts of any kind. When the 20% VIB was going on, I had to pay full price at the JC Penney Sephora.


----------



## julip

Paula - the limited edition Meteorites are linked below, or if you can't see pictures at work, do a search for "Perles D'Or" on sephora.com. Oh, I forgot about my 10% VIB coupon! Not sure if I should have been reminded about that ...

So, I just received them - tried them - *LOVE *them!! They are my favorite ones. The pressed 01 is on the cooler side, but it does work for me with a light hand, the 02 balls are much more subtle - almost too subtle - on me, but I was going to keep them thinking if my tan lightens, it may show up more. Now I'm thinking of returning my 02, though I may just have to shake up the balls to reorganize them.

For my medium tan neutral-leaning-towards-yellow undertone skin, this LE combination is a perfect balance of pink and golden. It's has warmth without being too beige or too light. The darker violet works well with the golden balls. "Candlelight" really does describe the effect well. It shows up nicely on my tanned skin, but I think it would work on fair skin as well. You can mix up the balls to customize the color better for yourself. It's a beautiful combo. I hope this or a similar combo turns up in their spring line. It's a good thing these last so long, or I'd be tempted to buy another.  It's a nice match with the NARS Lovejoy that I have been using every day thanks to Neo (again). 



AddieLove said:


> Here they are:


----------



## julip

Jen said:


> How funny - when I click on that link my firewall here at work blocks it saying it's pornography! Ha ha!!


LOL! It's makeup porn, for sure. 

(pic from previously linked blog)




Cobbie said:


> Julip, you might be thinking about the lipstick. Everything about the Meteorites I learned here. You just taught me something about having a light hand. Maybe that's why I look a little paler than usual. Putting on too much.  I still _love_ the scent. Patricia (remember my new best friend?) at the Guerlain counter told me to keep the brush cover so I can carry it in my purse and do touchups during the day. I told her that wouldn't happen.  I do still have the cover, though.


Ah! That's what it was - the lipstick. Though you did teach me about the swirling too. The brush cover - you mean the little velveteen one with the magnet? I love that little case. I can't imagine carrying the balls around in my purse, though. Pressed, yes, balls, no.  I really love that scent too, and it was one of the main things I was concerned about when I first ordered them.

Speaking of lipsticks, I also got a few more  (it was a Guerlain birthday this year!). 08 Gisele, 09 Galante, and Brilliante 03 Bridget are all gorgeous, darn it! None of them will be going back. I had wanted to see all of these in person at the counter, but they were all out, so I threw caution to the wind and ordered up semi-blindly. They are all winners. The Brilliant Bridget is particularly beautiful, my favorite of the three. A nice sheer but with a beautiful color payoff.

Oh, that reminds me! Paula - you had recommended the Fresh Sugar balm in plum awhile back, and I picked it up recently. I love it! It's such a nice emollient balm with provides such a pretty stain. I love their glosses but have never tried their balms, so thanks for mentioning that one!


----------



## skyblue

Oh my word, you ladies totally crack me up!

*julip*.....  So true....  Those meteorites are whispering my name.....

Thanks, *Cobbie*, for the color tips and the early birthday wishes!

*VictoriaP,* I ordered the wedge pad! I have been trying to resist, but it is the perfect compliment to my iPad and will make it easier to use! Since I only spent $9.95 and no shipping for my leather iPad case, I think I can justify the cost of the wedge pad! I like the idea of coloring in the straps. I can't imagine why they are white! Makes no sense to me!

*Corky*, I saw the Naked Urban Decay kit at Ulta last weekend.

I am cleaning and baking---*dutch apple pie* is in the oven and making me drool---but I have to check in to see what everyone is up to!


----------



## Addie

Julip: I was actually secretly hoping you would hate it or say, "This looks nothing like candlelight!" 
I've got it in my cart, and I think I may get it. I already have the meteorites in 03, and I love them. They give a great finished look for me. But the Holiday meteorites would be the perfect highlighter, I think.

Speaking of Guerlain's Spring 2011 line: 

I like that blush.
Click on the picture to take a look at the rest of the Spring edition.

Happy early birthday, SkyBlue!!! Happy early birthday, Kindle Gracie!!!



skyblue said:


> *Corky*, I saw the Naked Urban Decay kit at Ulta last weekend.
> 
> I am cleaning and baking---*dutch apple pie* is in the oven and making me drool---but I have to check in to see what everyone is up to!


*jaw drops to floor* I'm going to call my Ulta right now.
Also, send some of that pie my way when you're done!


----------



## corkyb

AddieLove said:


> Regarding the eyeshadows, that may have been me? The palette is from Urban Decay and called the Naked Palette.
> 
> They're not a holiday special. They're actually a regular item, but people love them so much, they're sold out everywhere. I talked to two Sephora stores, and they both said they weren't getting them until next year. But when I talked to the Sephora inside JC Penney, they said they were supposed to get them in December. So if you have one of those, I would give them a try. It seems the Sephora inside JC Penney does not communicate with the stand-alone Sephora stores or the online Sephora. The good news about that is they usually have in stock what the other two are sold out of because not many people seem to know they exist. The bad part is that they don't have as many brands available, and they don't take Sephora discounts of any kind. When the 20% VIB was going on, I had to pay full price at the JC Penney Sephora.


Yes, these are it and the Sephora store told me they wouldn't have them until the holidays. That's why I said that.
They also told me if it's not online, it's not in the stores. Wonder if that holds true for Penny's also? I do have a Penny's but have no idea if they have a Sephora or not as I rarely shop there except for towels.


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> LOL! It's makeup porn, for sure.
> 
> (pic from previously linked blog)
> 
> 
> Ah! That's what it was - the lipstick. Though you did teach me about the swirling too. The brush cover - you mean the little velveteen one with the magnet? I love that little case. I can't imagine carrying the balls around in my purse, though. Pressed, yes, balls, no.  I really love that scent too, and it was one of the main things I was concerned about when I first ordered them.
> 
> Speaking of lipsticks, I also got a few more  (it was a Guerlain birthday this year!). 08 Gisele, 09 Galante, and Brilliante 03 Bridget are all gorgeous, darn it! None of them will be going back. I had wanted to see all of these in person at the counter, but they were all out, so I threw caution to the wind and ordered up semi-blindly. They are all winners. The Brilliant Bridget is particularly beautiful, my favorite of the three. A nice sheer but with a beautiful color payoff.
> 
> Oh, that reminds me! Paula - you had recommended the Fresh Sugar balm in plum awhile back, and I picked it up recently. I love it! It's such a nice emollient balm with provides such a pretty stain. I love their glosses but have never tried their balms, so thanks for mentioning that one!


Julip
Glad to have enabled you. Their clear is nice too. Haven't tried the Rosy colored one. I just love the way they make my lips feel. I did hear you mention it once before and wondered if I enabled you or if we just love ALL the same lip products. You are the one that loves Bobby Brown lip gloss and formerly the Chanel glossimers, right? I bought a couple of Hot Pink BB lip gloss with my 20% last month at Sephora.
Paula


----------



## corkyb

skyblue said:


> Oh my word, you ladies totally crack me up!
> 
> *julip*.....  So true....  Those meteorites are whispering my name.....
> 
> Thanks, *Cobbie*, for the color tips and the early birthday wishes!
> 
> *VictoriaP,* I ordered the wedge pad! I have been trying to resist, but it is the perfect compliment to my iPad and will make it easier to use! Since I only spent $9.95 and no shipping for my leather iPad case, I think I can justify the cost of the wedge pad! I like the idea of coloring in the straps. I can't imagine why they are white! Makes no sense to me!
> 
> *Corky*, I saw the Naked Urban Decay kit at Ulta last weekend.
> 
> I am cleaning and baking---*dutch apple pie* is in the oven and making me drool---but I have to check in to see what everyone is up to!


I never heard of Ulta. Reasonable sure we don't have one in the vicinity as I am a makeup ______ and know most of the stores.
Paula


----------



## Jen

Geez!  One thing I do NOT need to get hooked on is expensive makeup!!  You ladies are killing me.  But, darn it, I think I'm going to get the hourglass primer and meteorites.  I just haven't decided which one!!  Like I said, I'm a red head - but typically darker than your standard really fair skinned red head.  I just don't know!!

Happy almost birthday skyblue - what else are you going to buy yourself?  (It makes me feel better to see others spending a TON of money   ! )


----------



## julip

Well, I love both, so I can't help you decide or else my head will hurt , but although they are both pricey, you use soooo little of the primer (Cobbie was told by Hourglass CS 1/2 to 1 small pump) and the Meteorites last a really long time too ... so if you look at it that way, they are both a pretty good value. 

The primer creates a smooth satiny canvas to start, and the meteorites provide a nice satiny glow to finish.

Skyblue - happy early birthday to you! Lots of November ladies here!

Paula - I have noticed we tend to like the same things . I did used to love the glossimers and still like to have at least one BB gloss on hand (my favorites are buff and I think the other one is called pink sugar ... or rose sugar ... something sugar ...) The hot pink BB sounds pretty.

If you go to Sephora Store Lookup, it will list all your local Sephoras and if any of your Penney's have one, it will be on that list.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for the early birthday wishes. I am actually a first week of December baby, though.

*Corky*, what? No Ultas in your area? That is just not right!

The scent of the pie wafting through the house is killing me!!! I really want some now!  If you all come over and have a piece with me I can say I was held up by a band of high end makeup junkies and they couldn't resist the pie!


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> Well, I love both, so I can't help you decide or else my head will hurt , but although they are both pricey, you use soooo little of the primer (Cobbie was told by Hourglass CS 1/2 to 1 small pump) and the Meteorites last a really long time too ... so if you look at it that way, they are both a pretty good value.
> 
> The primer creates a smooth satiny canvas to start, and the meteorites provide a nice satiny glow to finish.
> 
> Skyblue - happy early birthday to you! Lots of November ladies here!
> 
> Paula - I have noticed we tend to like the same things . I did used to love the glossimers and still like to have at least one BB gloss on hand (my favorites are buff and I think the other one is called pink sugar ... or rose sugar ... something sugar ...) The hot pink BB sounds pretty.
> 
> If you go to Sephora Store Lookup, it will list all your local Sephoras and if any of your Penney's have one, it will be on that list.


Oh cool. There is one in Penneys. Now what was I hoping to get there that's not in the store? I have a mind like a sieve. 
Paula


----------



## Jane917

I work 1/2 day, drive home 2 hours, and you guys are 2 pages ahead of me! I can't keep up.

The good news is that my Clarisonic is already shipped by UPS 3 day. 

I love all the skin care talk, but I wear very little makeup. Foundation, blush, powder, lipstick,  is about all. However, are you guys familiar with Kiehls products. If not, I am here to enable!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Hey when's your birthday, *Kindle Gracie*? Mine is next week too!!!! Hubby already bought me an iPad for my birthday, but I'm hoping for a Sephora gift card, too! (okay, secretly I want some Godiva truffles and Starbucks, too!)


Happy Birthday next week skyblue! It is a season of birthdays. Exactly 30 years ago today I was in labor. My only child (and baby boy), turns 30 tomorrow on Thanksgiving Day in Afghanistan where he is currently deployed.  My birthday is December 4th. I'll be 55! I can't believe it. I only feel 40 at the very most!!


----------



## skyblue

Hey Kindle Gracie!  December 4th is MY birthday, too!  Happy Birthday to you and your son! I am sorry you can't celebrate your birthdays and Thanksgiving together!    That is sad!  I appreciate his service to our country!  I pray for the safety of all of our military and their families!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you!  We appreciate all the prayers for our son.

How about that!  We share the same birthdate!  I do hereby proclaim Dec. 4 a GRAND DAY!!!  We can consider it even more special now so whatever shall we buy for ourselves?


----------



## Addie

Got back from Ulta aaaannnnd I got my Naked eyeshadow palette by UD!!!
And they actually had six or so there. I'm really surprised because even UD's website has them sold out.

And I'm sooo excited! I love the colours. I'm very much a brown and neutral-eyeshadow person. This palette is perfect for me. I can't wait to put on makeup tomorrow.  (It's a sickness, really.) If this had been a limited edition palette, I probably would have picked up two. I'm so happy it's not, though. For those interested, you should be aware that the majority of the eyeshadows are shimmery (five, maybe six). Three, maybe four are glittery. And three are matte. The matte colours include a light beige base-type colour (Virgin), a light brown (Naked) and a darker brown (Buck). The glittery ones are a black (Creep), a blue-grey (Gunmetal) and a pretty brown (Sidecar). The lightly glittery one is a dark brown (darkhorse). It also comes with a double-ended eyeliner in Zero and Whiskey and a sample eye primer potion.

I'm usually a fairly matte person, but lately I've really started liking a little pop to my eyeshadow. Since I tend to stay away from bright colours, a little bit of shimmer or glitter is perfect for me.

So thank you so much, skyblue, for mentioning that they had the palettes in stock at Ulta! And I'll be right over for some pie. 

I looked at the other UD palettes, and while there were several that had some colours I liked, the Naked one was the only one where I liked all the colours. The only addition I would have liked to see with this palette is a pretty pink rose colour, like their Scratch (pictured below). 

They have a pinkish type colour called Sin (pictured below), but you can see it's a much lighter, champagne-type colour.


I went to Ulta with the intent of buying the palette and then running out of there as fast as I could. Unfortunately, while I was running, I stopped to get three OPI nailpolishes + a free base coat, and then while I was waiting in line to check out, I got UD's eyeshadow primer--the limited edition(?) professional one that is a squeeze tube instead of the typical wand and quite a bit larger.



Jen said:


> Geez! One thing I do NOT need to get hooked on is expensive makeup!! You ladies are killing me. But, darn it, I think I'm going to get the hourglass primer and meteorites. I just haven't decided which one!! Like I said, I'm a red head - but typically darker than your standard really fair skinned red head. I just don't know!!
> 
> Happy almost birthday skyblue - what else are you going to buy yourself? (It makes me feel better to see others spending a TON of money  ! )


I love my hourglass primer and meteorites. As soon as I type this, I'm going to buy the holiday ones. I have no willpower. The great thing about Sephora is that if you order online and don't like what you got, you can return it through the mail (haven't done that yet) or just take it to the physical store. And it's a 60-day time frame for the refund.

But back to the hourglass primer. It feels so silky and makes my makeup stay on all day. I never used to use makeup primers. I didn't think they did that much, but now with the hourglass primer, I don't have to reapply my makeup all day. I love it, and I'll buy it again and again. Just make sure if you get it, after you moisturize, wait about 5 minutes before you put on the primer. You want your lotion to sink into your skin really well. I'm currently using a Shiseido lotion for the mornings, and if I don't wait, the primer will actually peel the moisturiser off my face. Like it will come off the top of my skin all rolled up and stuff. I know, it sounds gross. I'm not sure if it's just the moisturiser I'm using or if it's like that with all lotions.

Seeing other people spend money makes me feel terrible because they usually come up with great finds, and then I spend my money as well.  But if I can, I do love to enable.



corkyb said:


> Yes, these are it and the Sephora store told me they wouldn't have them until the holidays. That's why I said that.
> They also told me if it's not online, it's not in the stores. Wonder if that holds true for Penny's also? I do have a Penny's but have no idea if they have a Sephora or not as I rarely shop there except for towels.


Oh, sorry about that, Paula! My misunderstanding. I thought you meant you thought they were holiday limited edition. 
I didn't know about the not online=not in physical stores. Good to know!
It does not hold true for JC Penney's Sephora. When the website and my physical store were sold out of a particular NARS blush, the JC Penney one had five or six of that colour. Although, that's about the only NARS product the JC Penney one carries.

Happy early birthday to your son as well, Kindle Gracie! I hope you are able to see him soon and that he stays safe, healthy and happy!


----------



## skyblue

Yeah!  I am glad to hear Ulta came through for you, AddieLove!  I ca't wait to hear your review tomorrow. Now we need to help Corky find one!

KindleGracie, I am hoping for a gift card so I can buy those Meteroites!  I am also hoping my Wedge Pad comes before my birthday!  How about you? What are you hoping for?


----------



## VictoriaP

*looks at watch...looks out window*

Hello, big brown truck? I am waiting here! It's almost six. FedEx came hours ago. So did the snowplow--AFTER your competition. Why does it always take you guys so much longer?!?!

Sigh. *looks at thread for distraction*



AddieLove said:


> Unfortunately, while I was running, I stopped to get _*three OPI nailpolishes + a free base coat...*_


Nooooooooo...... *runs screaming from thread* Not a sale on OPI! I'll go broke!

I'm going to go wait by the window some more and not read anything you people post. While I polish my toenails with "A Rose at Dawn, Broke by Noon" or "Aphrodite's Pink Nightie" or "Pompeii Purple".


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well, I'm not really hoping for a thing!  I'm still thrilled with the new iPad cases we have and I've also finally found a good pair of running shoes that I can wear. (after the fourth pair and multiple trips to the running store an hour and a half away!!!)

What I would really love (I can't help it, I'm a tech geek) is the new Galaxy S cell phone but I just realized that my contract is not quite up.  Besides they are still pretty expensive and the price will come down after my provider has had them for a while....and then another better one will probably arrive on the scene.

I really can't think of a thing I need!!!

It is 7:48 p.m. here and I too am waiting on the big brown truck!  Several items that I've ordered for Christmas presents, including the Nutra Sonics are to be delivered today.  I also found some Nike wind shorts that I like on clearance.  They are supposed to be delivered tonight too.  I have had the UPS man deliver as late as 9:30 p.m. here.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

AddieLove said:


> <snipped>
> But back to the hourglass primer. It feels so silky and makes my makeup stay on all day. I never used to use makeup primers. I didn't think they did that much, but now with the hourglass primer, I don't have to reapply my makeup all day.<snipped>


Er ... people reapply their makeup? There are just so many things my mother never taught me.


----------



## Addie

VictoriaP said:


> Nooooooooo...... *runs screaming from thread* Not a sale on OPI! I'll go broke!


At Ulta, if you buy two OPI nail polishes, you get a free top or base coat. I got three colours because I'm a terrible person who doesn't understand math.  I already had their top coat, so I got their base coat for free.
I hope that man or woman in the brown uniform brings you and Kindle Gracie your stuff soon!



skyblue said:


> Yeah! I am glad to hear Ulta came through for you, AddieLove! I ca't wait to hear your review tomorrow. Now we need to help Corky find one!


It's so horrible how deliriously happy buying new makeup makes me.
Absolutely! Paula, if you still want a Naked palette (after hearing about the shimmer and glitter colours), can't find it anywhere and don't want to wait, I can pick you up one at the Ulta here and send it to you.



unknown2cherubim said:


> Er ... people reapply their makeup? There are just so many things my mother never taught me.


 Well, when I worked FT, I would reapply it right before I had to go on air, and sometimes I would reapply it before a standup or something on-camera. And I would notice a lot of my makeup had "disappeared." With the primer, for my PT job, I don't have to worry about bringing my makeup bag with me because I don't feel a need to reapply beforehand. Well, I will bring powder and lip gloss, but that's about it.
For errands and stuff like that, I rarely reapply makeup. Usually all I've brought with me as far as face products is my chapstick.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Kindle Gracie said:


> What I would really love (I can't help it, I'm a tech geek) is the new Galaxy S cell phone but I just realized that my contract is not quite up. Besides they are still pretty expensive and the price will come down after my provider has had them for a while....and then another better one will probably arrive on the scene.
> 
> I really can't think of a thing I need!!!


Oh I think you NEED the Galaxy S.  You'd be amazed at the improvement it is from the phone you have. (Remember, I had the phone you have before I got the Galaxy S also.) I still have time on my contract too but found a Galaxy S for a good price on Craigslist. When I met with the seller to buy it, I called my cellphone provider and told them that I was buying his phone and wanted to be sure that he legally owned it and that they knew he was selling it to me. After having read here on Kindleboards about someone having a Kindle bricked when they bought it on Craigslist I wanted to take all precautions that I could. Get the Galaxy S for your birthday. You only have one 55th birthday.


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, the nearest Ulta is half an hour away--in good weather with no holiday traffic. And I'm good to go on base/top coat at the moment. I'm safe...for now. 

BBT man arrived and brought the O'KESTRA Portable Surround Sound Speaker for the iPhone. I won't do a full review on such a short time of use, but here's a few thoughts:

- I like the design. The "pop up" styling means it does form a fairly compact unit when closed for travel. It comes with all the cables, misc universal dock adapters for different devices, a cap for the dock area if you've plugged in a different device via cable, and even a travel bag for carrying it about. The size is bigger than I thought it would be, but still pretty compact--think 6"x6"x6" and you've probably got the size when opened for use. (And they do have a dock for the Nano, which I think was the one we were discussing? For those with iPhones, it's not marked with the iPhone logo, so you're likely to get the accessory error message; I can't tell since I jailbroke mine & killed that message a long time ago.  ) It will charge the docked device if plugged into AC current, and runs on its own four AA batteries (not included) when not plugged in.

- Sound quality...well, it's a small speaker. Sigh. This is actually the fourth small speaker setup I've bought. Three were considered portable, including this one; that is, they can run completely on battery power alone. Of those three, I'd say this one fits in the middle for sound quality so far. If you're listening to pop, classical, jazz, or spoken audio in a smallish area (office, bedroom, bathroom), it's decent to good. If you're looking for something for good bass thumping rock, this probably isn't it. (The portable with the best sound I found at a reasonable price unfortunately has other quality control and customer service issues--as in, doesn't honor warranty and won't respond to repeated contacts. I suspect they're going out of business as Apple doesn't carry their products any longer.)

To be fair, I'm going to use it over the long weekend and see if the sound quality improves with use. I know with headphones, a "burn-in" period is required to really reach the highest and lowest tones possible; perhaps the same is true here. I'll be researching that as well. But if not, it may be going back to Amazon. It may very well be the best of what's out there, as I certainly haven't found anything else better. I may just be expecting too much in the sub $100 price range; it may be time to look at the higher end stuff out there.


----------



## Someone Nameless

To get the Galaxy S right now from my provider is $314.  That is $249 for the phone plus an additional $65 because my contract it not up.  But, they offer an immediate discount of $50, so that's $199 + $65.  I can also trade my phone in and get an additional $40 off, but that is STILL EXPENSIVE.  $225 at the least.  (I usually like to keep my old phone just in case of some unfortunate accident)

And I don't have a fabulous Craigslist phone like you found.....so, you see my hesitation.


----------



## Someone Nameless

VictoriaP, thank you for that early review.  I'll be anxious to hear what you think after using it for a while.  This is what DIL asked for on her Christmas list (a dock of some sort)

Step daughter asked for - are you READY FOR THIS - a martin house.  LOL  Like a house for birds that you put up on a pole out in the yard.  I have no earthly idea where to buy a martin house.  I may be turning that over to hubby to find.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Kindle Gracie said:


> To get the Galaxy S right now from my provider is $314. That is $249 for the phone plus an additional $65 because my contract it not up. But, they offer an immediate discount of $50, so that's $199 + $65. I can also trade my phone in and get an additional $40 off, but that is STILL EXPENSIVE. $225 at the least. (I usually like to keep my old phone just in case of some unfortunate accident)
> 
> And I don't have a fabulous Craigslist phone like you found.....so, you see my hesitation.


Oh I understand totally. There are just too many really cool things and all but our new ipad covers (Thanks again)seem to cost so much. You might want to keep an eye on Craigslist and see if one surfaces though. Close to Christmas people start needing money and seem willing to part with things in order to buy more "stuff".

Victoria,
Thank you for the review of the dock. I always love to read your reviews because they are always so well thought out.


----------



## skyblue

Well I know the feeling of waiting on that brown truck!  Sometimes I sing about the Wells Fargo Wagon when I hear it.....   I know I'm weird, but that's what makes life fun!  Actually I don't have to watch or listen, because my two dobies and tiny yorkie alert me!  They are not big fans of the mailman either.

Cobbie, I will have to google your phone.  I have a blackberry storm because I needed a phone I could use in Europe. I love techie toys so I am sure it is probably "the bee's knees"!  I hope you get it.

Anyone hitting the sales on Friday?  I am staying home and playing with iPad and reading my Kindle. If I get a shopping bug, I'll wait for cyber deals!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hey, gadgetgirl, our iPad covers seem to continue to increase in price.  The last time I looked they were up to $39.  I feel luckier every day.  I took it to work one day and everyone noticed it and commented on how great it was.  One person was wishing for a Kindle cover like it.  I'd buy one myself!  

I just mentioned the price of the phone to my DH and his reply was "that's a bunch, isn't it!" Looks like that is off the list temporarily.  They just came out here so the chances of finding one are slim.  They will go down in price later plus I won't have to pay the additional $65 after next May.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Kindle Gracie said:


> Hey, gadgetgirl, our iPad covers seem to continue to increase in price. The last time I looked they were up to $39. I feel luckier every day. I took it to work one day and everyone noticed it and commented on how great it was. One person was wishing for a Kindle cover like it. I'd buy one myself!
> 
> I just mentioned the price of the phone to my DH and his reply was "that's a bunch, isn't it!" Looks like that is off the list temporarily. They just came out here so the chances of finding one are slim. They will go down in price later plus I won't have to pay the additional $65 after next May.


Well the phone you currently have IS a really good phone too. I gave mine like yours to my daughter when her phone broke and she is loving it. 
I appreciate my ipad cover every single day and cannot believe what a good price we got. I would like it in a Kindle cover too, but even if they released one I wouldn't buy it right now because I am still using my US Kindle 2 and while I still love it, I don't want to invest anymore money in it.


----------



## corkyb

AddieLove said:


> At Ulta, if you buy two OPI nail polishes, you get a free top or base coat. I got three colours because I'm a terrible person who doesn't understand math.  I already had their top coat, so I got their base coat for free.
> I hope that man or woman in the brown uniform brings you and Kindle Gracie your stuff soon!
> It's so horrible how deliriously happy buying new makeup makes me.
> Absolutely! Paula, if you still want a Naked palette (after hearing about the shimmer and glitter colours), can't find it anywhere and don't want to wait, I can pick you up one at the Ulta here and send it to you.
> Well, when I worked FT, I would reapply it right before I had to go on air, and sometimes I would reapply it before a standup or something on-camera. And I would notice a lot of my makeup had "disappeared." With the primer, for my PT job, I don't have to worry about bringing my makeup bag with me because I don't feel a need to reapply beforehand. Well, I will bring powder and lip gloss, but that's about it.
> For errands and stuff like that, I rarely reapply makeup. Usually all I've brought with me as far as face products is my chapstick.


Why thank you Addie. I have to go back and take another look at a picture now that you have described it. And I wonder if Penney's Sephora might just have it? What do you do that you are on camera? Do we have a tv star in our midst? I love makeup too, but I don't wear as much of it as I used to. I had lost a lot of weight and kept it off for about six years and then gained it all back in a very short time, and have been extremely discouraged about how I look so I basically stopped wearing makeup until this thread got me going again! It feels good to be wearing it again. Definitely makes a difference in how I look and feel. Oh I never gave up foundation, that would be my one product on a desert island, but I wore little else. Now I own Hourglass, Guerlain lipstick in a very expensive case, 2 quite expensive mascaras, meteorites pressed, a new bronzer, for makeupforever professional powder, and a few BB glosses. Oh I never did stop wearing lip stuff either. But the eyes and cheeks were bare for about a year or longer.
Thanks for all the enabling. My pocketbook liked me better without all this stuff on my face.
Paula
Paula


----------



## corkyb

So do we think Neo will be returning next week from Thailand?  
Paula


----------



## julip

I believe Neo is due back anytime now- yay! 

Addielove - the UD palette sounds gorgeous! I like my makeup mostly all natural looking too, but the UD 24/7 eyeliner pencils are one of my main staples I stock up on each year during the F&F sale. I get the ones with some shimmer to them - Stash (olive green), Oil Slick (black) are my main ones, and I also like Bourbon (brown) and Crash (deep eggplant). I usually skip shadow nowadays, but I'll have to check out the palette the next time I'm at Ulta. 

Cobbie - I see now regarding the brush! It was probably more my assumption than how you said it  . I have read reviews from people who do carry around the balls. I am sure I would have a spill in my bag! I have had luck getting powder off of them by shaking the can and swirling the lid, then the balls too for more.


----------



## julip

Anyone thinking about a Tassimo - the Titanium model is $129.99 right now! Normally $199.99. This one has the LCD screen and cup light.


----------



## Addie

Okay, I bought the holiday meteorites; now everyone leave me alone and don't tell me about how awesome everything is! 



Cobbie said:


> AddieLove - I think it might be your moisturizer messing up your primer. I'm using Dr. Sebagh's and don't have that problem. Five minutes is about all it takes me to apply makeup so waiting five minutes would be a killer. I really do like the sound of the Naked eyeshadow palette. I might have to go to Ulta's.


Thanks for letting me know!
Good to know. I mean, it's kind of bad because it means I'm using a moisturiser that is terrible with my primer , but at least it's not the primer doing it!
I had to change my pattern a bit. After I wash my face and moisturise, I brush my teeth and then make a cup of coffee (awful, I know ). By the time I get my coffee, I can put on my primer.
I'm in love with the palette and I haven't even used it. 
Here's a site that has a lot of close-up shots as well as swatches of the Naked palette: http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches-for-fall-2010
Let us know what you think if you decide to check it out at Ulta and/or buy it!



corkyb said:


> Why thank you Addie. I have to go back and take another look at a picture now that you have described it. And I wonder if Penney's Sephora might just have it? What do you do that you are on camera? Do we have a tv star in our midst? I love makeup too, but I don't wear as much of it as I used to. I had lost a lot of weight and kept it off for about six years and then gained it all back in a very short time, and have been extremely discouraged about how I look so I basically stopped wearing makeup until this thread got me going again! It feels good to be wearing it again. Definitely makes a difference in how I look and feel. Oh I never gave up foundation, that would be my one product on a desert island, but I wore little else. Now I own Hourglass, Guerlain lipstick in a very expensive case, 2 quite expensive mascaras, meteorites pressed, a new bronzer, for makeupforever professional powder, and a few BB glosses. Oh I never did stop wearing lip stuff either. But the eyes and cheeks were bare for about a year or longer.
> Thanks for all the enabling. My pocketbook liked me better without all this stuff on my face.
> Paula
> Paula


Of course! Just let me know. 
They just might. I'd definitely give them a call and see.
This site has a ton of close-up shots as well as swatches of the Naked palette. http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-naked-eyeshadow-palette-review-photos-swatches-for-fall-2010

Oh, goodness no. Nothing even close.  I used to work in Oklahoma City as a political reporter and occasional fill-in anchor. I _love_ politics. I'm back in Texas now, though, and doing freelance work. It's all sports stuff; I've done MiLB, MLS and HS football. I just started co-hosting a golf show. I never thought I would do sports. Ever. But it's actually a lot of fun and less stressful than news (at least, for the kind of work I'm doing it is). I miss going to a Capitol every day and talking with legislators, though, so I definitely want to get back into news.

I'm glad this thread has helped get you back into the makeup spirit! I find makeup to be a great self-esteem booster for me.
My pocketbook is sad I ever heard the word "Kindle."

Julip: I only recently started using Urban Decay's 24/7 eyeliner pencil. I got one in white as a highlighter, and I love it! I'm sure I'll love the two that came with the Naked palette, and I'll definitely have to try some of the other colors. (Tsk, tsk. Look how I've weakened already from the top of my post to now.) Crash sounds lovely.
You know you want to at least check out the palette! 

And, yay! Can't wait for Neo to get back and tell us all about her trip! She's got a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## julip

AddieLove said:


> Julip: I only recently started using Urban Decay's 24/7 eyeliner pencil. I got one in white as a highlighter, and I love it! I'm sure I'll love the two that came with the Naked palette, and I'll definitely have to try some of the other colors. (Tsk, tsk. Look how I've weakened already from the top of my post to now.) Crash sounds lovely.
> You know you want to at least check out the palette!


Not only do I know that I'll not be able to resist checking out the palette, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be leaving the store without it.  

Your job, past and present, sounds very cool! One of my brothers is a photojournalist for our hometown paper and covers a lot of the sports too. Lucky him has gotten to do a few World Series too, including this last one.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> Hey, gadgetgirl, our iPad covers seem to continue to increase in price. The last time I looked they were up to $39. I feel luckier every day. I took it to work one day and everyone noticed it and commented on how great it was. One person was wishing for a Kindle cover like it. I'd buy one myself!
> 
> I just mentioned the price of the phone to my DH and his reply was "that's a bunch, isn't it!" Looks like that is off the list temporarily. They just came out here so the chances of finding one are slim. They will go down in price later plus I won't have to pay the additional $65 after next May.


I am still admiring mine, too! I still can't believe we got them for $9.95 with no s/h and no tax! It's how I justified my wedge pad purchase! I am able to gave both for the cost of one good leather case! Thanks again for the heads up Kindle Gracie!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

If anyone is looking for a camcorder/camera this will be HSN's Today's Special tonight at midnight, but you can preorder now. I ordered the purple. It's full 1080p HD, comes with 4gb SD card and matching case. They have purple and red quilted look, solid blue, solid black, giraffe and zebra. 149.95, 4 flexpay of 37.48 and free shipping. Sorry about the tiny pic. Couldn't figure out how to make it bigger, but it is clickable.


----------



## corkyb

I think woot has an HD video cam too today.


----------



## Addie

julip said:


> Not only do I know that I'll not be able to resist checking out the palette, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be leaving the store without it.
> 
> Your job, past and present, sounds very cool! One of my brothers is a photojournalist for our hometown paper and covers a lot of the sports too. Lucky him has gotten to do a few World Series too, including this last one.


Then my work here is done. 

The pay usually isn't that great (especially when you first start), but the perks are awesome. I've been able to see and do a lot of stuff I would never have had the opportunity to if it weren't for this and my previous job. Sports reporters, photographers and photojournalists probably get the best perks. They have to cover games for their job, get to watch them on the sidelines and interview the players and coaches! Very cool. I'm super jealous he got to go to this last World Series!

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!


----------



## lonestar

I ordered a vitamin E face spray from The Body Shop and have used it twice.  I like it.  I have always used a fine water mist to set my makeup but this seems better.  I also used it before applying my moisturizer tonight.  Feels good.


----------



## Sendie

I couldn't stand it anymore and just bought the Holiday Meteorites from Sephora just so I can also get that cute bag for Black Friday.  I'm also really wanting a Flip camera now just because of the cute, cute camera posted above, but my son-n-law who has a production company told me to go with the Flip instead because it would be easier for me to use with my Mac.  I KNEW I should stay away from here!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have a Flip Video camera and never use it. Maybe my life is just too boring and I don't have enough opportunities to use it.  (and no kids or grandkids!)


----------



## Sendie

Kindle Gracie said:


> I have a Flip Video camera and never use it. Maybe my life is just too boring and I don't have enough opportunities to use it.  (and no kids or grandkids!)


I was looking because I have an old camcorder that only works with my old pc, and I've been trying to take dance class videos to practice with and its not working so great. My daughter is pregnant for the first time, so I was thinking of getting her one too. I'm also moving overseas for a year in January so I can take short videos to send back home. ANDDDDD.....this wasn't EVEN in my mind until Kindled Spirit posted about one!


----------



## Someone Nameless

See, you have opportunities to use one!!!  AND there are great Black Friday deals on the Flip Video.

I just *THUD* placed a very large Sephora order.  Yes.  I caved.  Happy early birthday to me.


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Oh man, I've always kind of ignored Black Friday up until now. There are so many good sales, so many things to buy! I just caved in and bought these:










My reasoning is that it's dumping down snow outside and I have no snow boots. Also they were only $30 (Skechers!) and originally $80. 

(if you're interested, I found them on JCPenney: http://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?DeptID=71669&CatID=71669&Grptyp=STY&ItemId=18c3213&cmRef= - they come in pink too!)


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Here's a better pic of all the colors of the camcorder.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Kindled Spirit said:


> Here's a better pic of all the colors of the camcorder.


Those are SO cute. I keep talking myself out of them.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Luvmy4brats said:


> Those are SO cute. I keep talking myself out of them.


Lol...I was weak..ordered the purple as soon as I saw it.


----------



## lonestar

http://www.thebodyshop-usa.com/prod6410009

The vitamin E face spray from the Body Shop is great. I used it again this morning before my moisturizer and after applying my makeup. It feels wonderful and leaves my skin so smooth and soft. Using this with my Clarisonic and the aloe moisturizer I use is making me very happy. My skin is softer than it has been in a long while.

The Body Shop has 3 items for $30. I bought about $70 worth for $30 yesterday. I'm thinking of doing it again.

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## corkyb

Ohhh thanks for that Lonestar.  I give a lot of gifts from here each year and this is a fabulous deal.  Plus another 10% off due to  my love your body card.  Cool.


----------



## Jane917

Luvmy4brats said:


> Those are SO cute. I keep talking myself out of them.


Ahhhh......go ahead. This the season. Help the economy. Plus, they are so dang cute. I have a Flip Video that I use a lot.


----------



## Addie

Cobbie said:


> I just walked out of Ulta with the Philosophy Hope and UD Naked Palette...there's only one left. The Philosophy display was almost directly in front of the door. I've already tried the Toasted eye shadow while sitting in the car.  I was never that into cosmetics and here I am trying things out in a parking lot! This should be fun.
> 
> In scanning the posts it looks like y'all are getting some great things. I'll have to play catchup with this thread later. Kep having fun.


Yay! I hope you love the palette!
I tried several of the colours out yesterday, and I've found I have to be really careful with the sparkly ones or I'll get glitter all over my face. Also, the colours are super pigmented, so a little goes a _long_ way. Overall, I'm loving it (even the sparkly ones)!


----------



## Sendie

Kindle Gracie said:


> See, you have opportunities to use one!!! AND there are great Black Friday deals on the Flip Video.
> 
> I just *THUD* placed a very large Sephora order. Yes. I caved. Happy early birthday to me.


Yes! I just ordered 3 from Avon of all places - $89.99! and you don't have to order anything else!

Happy Birthday too! What did you get from Sephora? That's a dangerous place for me....


----------



## Someone Nameless

I ordered the holiday Meteorites and the brush, the limited edition Hope in a Jar, some Two Faced lipstick and also replacement brushes for my Clarisonic.


----------



## Bonbonlover

That DXG camcorder is tempting... Does anyone have any thoughts on how this would compare to a Flip?


----------



## Jane917

lonestar said:


> http://www.thebodyshop-usa.com/prod6410009
> 
> The vitamin E face spray from the Body Shop is great. I used it again this morning before my moisturizer and after applying my makeup. It feels wonderful and leaves my skin so smooth and soft. Using this with my Clarisonic and the aloe moisturizer I use is making me very happy. My skin is softer than it has been in a long while.
> 
> The Body Shop has 3 items for $30. I bought about $70 worth for $30 yesterday. I'm thinking of doing it again.
> 
> Have a wonderful day.


Thank you for the news of TBS 3/$30. I am now $60 poorer. I have used TBS products for years.....before they ever had any brick and mortar stores.


----------



## Neo

Hellooo Ladies!!!!! I'm back 

And boy have I missed you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy birthdays to all that I have missed! Hope you are enjoying your treats (especially those you made to yourselves!) 

Heather, so sorry you have been so sick and that you had to spend all this time in the hospital: hope you are better now and enjoying being back home! I do think that some retail therapy is in order now for a full recovery 

Jane917 and Jen, welcome to the thread, and it was about time you made it here !!!!!!! And yes, you do NEED the Meteorites and the Hourglass Veil Primer ... And of course a Clarisonic Mia + Philosophy's Purity combo 

Seriously, I love my Mia daily, and can't remember a life without it (like a month or so ago, lol)! But the best was after 30 or so hours of travel, arriving in Bangkok (and yesterday here), unpacking my suitcase and then jumping under the much needed shower: bliss. Add to that 1 minute of Mia use under the shower: PURE BLISS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously amazing, feeling so clean and right again, in such a short time! I for one, am never traveling without my Mia again, lol!!!!!

I also wanted to thank you Paula for recommending the Sugar lip treatment: it has saved my lips time and again during the last 3 weeks! On the plane, in the over air conditioned workshop, and then in the sun by the pool while I was in Cambodia. Simply awesome!

I see that you have all been busy during my absence, it took me like 3 hours of non-stop reading to catch up, wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You will be happy to know that, not to be left behind , I managed to buy the LE Meteorites at the Seoul Airport duty free during my 5 hours layover (of course I only saw them 5 minutes before boarding and had to make my purchase in a rush after having been bored to death waiting for 5 hours  ). Can't wait to try them on, but for now I'm so ridiculously tanned that even my bronzer looks pale, so I think I better wait a few days before trying them  I have to say though that I didn't like the pressed Meteorites at all! I would really like to return them, as I know I won't use them again, but can't find the Sephora receipt . So I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them: I feel bad throwing them out, but really I will do so eventually in a few months anyway... I would be happy to send them to anyone interested: I have the pressed 03, which works well for skins with yellow undertones. It's hardly used, as it took me only a couple of times to realize this wasn't for me - I just really like the little balls better! So let me know if you are interested 

On another level, I am in search of a nice (non-runny, super dark black, and long lasting) kajal pencil for my waterline. I have been using the black diamond Crayon Creme from Clinique for years, and it works, but I'm always on the look out for something a bit more emphatic... The couple offered by Sephora have mixed reviews, and I would really appreciate any feedback from my trusted friends here .

Not much black Friday shopping to report (got shopped out - and broke! while on my trip), except for an amazing knife block I just bought at BB&B (I was really there to buy some hangers for all the new clothes I brought back with me ). Not only does it look sleek and discreet with a super small footprint, it will fit any knife, and right now I have 7 in there, with room to spare. I'm not quite sure how to explain what it's made of, but the best would be plastic spaghettis put very close together and which allow to insert a knife anywhere and in any direction - does this make sense? I also love how it works with both my metal and ceramic knifes, and am super glad I found it: I had been looking for a knife block for a long time, but never quite found the right one. My search is now over 

I am inserting a clickable image link to Amazon, as it is the same price and eligible for prime - and they have more colors, BB&B only had it in red and black (I went with black anyway as I move quite often, and never know what color my new kitchen will be!):


----------



## Jane917

Yea, Neo, you are back! And while you were gone I joined this group and have been totally sucked in and enabled. However, you guys are far into makeup deeper than I am. However, today my only Black Friday shopping has been with the Body Shop and Mary Kay! While you were gone I ordered the Mia, but it has not arrived yet. Also ordered the Hamilton Beach 3-in-1 Slow Cooker, but that doesn't seem to excite people in this group! 

I have no idea what meteorites are, but I have seriously yellow undertones in my skin. I could give your pressed meterorites a try and will surely pay for shipping if you are just going to throw them away. 

I still have the JavoEdge Kindle jacket you sent me. Still love it. It has been almost one year since I bought my Kindle, and it is the one thing that has been at my side everyday of the year. Can't believe where else it has sent me with all these threads and nice people!

How was the tea shopping in Thailand? I will be in Thailand a year from January. 

Welcome home, and relax. Hope you will be around for a while!


----------



## Addie

Yay, Neo! Glad you're back!

Regarding the pressed meteorites with no receipt, I believe Sephora will take them back but for store credit. It wouldn't hurt to maybe give them a call and see.

As far as eyeliner, I used Mac's Photograuve eyeliner with the twisty thing for a long time. It's waterproof, and I found that helped a bit. I'm trying out UD's eyeliner and like it so far. I've found the best way to stop eyeliner from running is to pat it with an eyeshadow powder. So if I'm using Photograuve, I get a similarly-shaded eyeshadow, take a brush and just brush it on top of the eyeliner. This helps soften the eyeliner and keeps it in place. I gently pat a bit on my lower waterline as well (since I put eyeliner there) and will even go a little bit below that on the skin.


----------



## Jen

Welcome back Neo!!!  You should pop into the quitting smoking thread, we've missed you over there!  Gertie was wondering where you were the other day!!  

I'm sucked into the Body Shop 3/$30 now - thanks for the notice on that!  I'm spending a ton but for that I can't resist - I've been looking for a new moisturizer & eye cream so it'll be nice to try a few, plus get some gifts.  
I'm going to bite the bullet on the hourglass primer, but I'm holding off on the meteorites.  I ordered a highlighter from Mary Kay a little while ago, I'm going to try that first.  

I just wanted to note that since joining this thread what, a week ago? - I've bought the Tassimo, Clarisonic, Purity, spent $150 at Body Shop, and now will spend about $75 at Sephora.  Thanks ladies!  I think.....


----------



## vwkitten

My guys love this website for odd gifts! Like -- YES! it plays like a guitar...



www.thinkgeek.com


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> I don't have an iPad but Nordstrom has some nice iPad covers....some reasonably priced and some not so. I wish they made this one for the Kindle.


That's gorgeous! However, they do not show it in the flip position and I would not buy it without seeing it in the position.


----------



## corkyb

Yay!! Neo's back!!!  It's so good to see you here again.  We all missed you a lot.  And there are a few new things for you to try, I imagine.  How was your travel?  Was it a vacation?  Too tan for bronzer  I am soooo very jealous..


----------



## VictoriaP

Welcome "back" Neo, though it sounded like you might still be in Bangkok? Or did I read that wrong? Sunbathing at this time of year sounds glorious, and I'm insanely jealous!

Since I used it today, though I'd add another goodie in here:

 OPI Rapid Dry Spray 4oz

OPI's Rapid Dry spray is awesome for those stuck doing their own nails. I've been giving myself pedicures for about a year now; like wearing makeup, it's one of those things that makes me me feel a little better about myself. But I'm also one of those people that tends to rush through things, especially late at night, and then I wonder in the morning why I have blanket prints on my toes! LOL Rapid Dry spray really does what it says, and dries that top coat in about a minute, allowing me to get on with whatever's next.

The hummingbird feeder I posted a few days back arrived; unfortunately, it looks nothing at all like the image they listed. It has a solid red top half, and no silver band at all, so it's not nearly as cute. One of the things I liked about the pictured one was that it was easy to see where the flower ports were. With the solid red top, that's going to be more difficult. I'd send it back, but as it was an Amazon Warehouse deal, it was about $10 off, and I haven't seen anything similar for that price. Guess I'll see if the hummers like it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo is back, hip, hip horray!!!  We missed you.....!!!  Welcome back.

And now the thread has taken off and I have to go back and catch up, BUT, I'm interested in your pressed meteorites if you can't send them back.  I may be interested in purchasing them from you.


----------



## Addie

Thought I should add that I, too, fell victim to The Body Shop's 3/$30. So thanks for letting us know about that!


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much ladies for your warm welcome back: it truly IS a pleasure to be back, thanks to all of you    !

Else, I do already miss the sun, it's been awful here today ... But really, your welcome has made all the difference in the world, thank you again 

Jane: I think it's pretty exciting to get a new 3 in 1 slow cooker - really, and that comes from someone who is miserable about having missed the Le Creuset sale , so YAAAYYYYYYYYY! What are you going to cook first in it? And when are you getting your Mia? I can't wait to hear from you how you like it, it's such a nice little thingy, lol. Oh, and no Tea shopping in Thailand (nor Cambodia), just no good tea to be had, except for imported stuff, which well, we get here too 

AddieLove: thank you so much for the tip on the Sephora returns! I just called them and they said that I could indeed return my pressed Meteorites even without a receipt, as long as I bring a driver's license or passport with me. Just great! Thank you also on the shadow use tip: I'll check stuff out when I return my pressed Meteorites 

Accordingly, I'm sorry to say that my pressed Meteorites are not on the market anymore, hem 

Jen: you are going to love the Hourglass Primer! We'll explain on the Meteorites after you've had a bit of time to enjoy your new Primer ... Have you received your Clarisonic yet? Have you gotten some Purity to go with it?  Way to go on the shopping girl, lol! But don't complain, at least you missed the Sephora FF sale craziness: I don't really want to know how much I ended up spending, but I placed 4 on-line orders and went twice to the B&M stores ... So far I have resisted the call of the Tassimo/Nespresso (don't even know which one I would go for as I want both, lol!), but it's getting harder and harder, especially now that I have just seen the adds on TV for both (the Tassimo is soooo cute, and WHAT on earth is this new Nescafe Dolce Gusto Looks yummy AND beautiful!!!!!!!!!!)! I was planning on swinging by the quitting smocking thread on Tuesday, as it will be my one year anniversary . Never believed I would make it!

Kindle Gracie: I've thought of you and blessed you every single day while enjoying my Mia (especially after those Looooooong flights)!!!! I will never forget that we all have you to blame thank for this 

Paula: thank you for being such a sweetheart and thinking of me and not forgetting me during my long absence! And thank you again, for the Sugar lip treatment, seriously!!!!!

I was in Thailand for a week for work, but then I took a couple of weeks off and went to Cambodia for a holiday . It was absolutely lovely, especially the weather, but now I am back in dreary cold NY, and my tan will soon vanish , probably washed away by all the rain, lol

But in the meantime, I'm shamelessly flaunting my natural tan  So I've decided that for the next few days I'll go natural, with only some black eyeliner and mascara - especially as all my make up is so not adapted to tan skin, but rather to my usual yellowish-white, lol!


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo/Paula--do tell on this Sugar lip treatment.  A search isn't pulling anything up.  My lips desperately need something; they're forever drying and cracking.


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP, so happy to oblige and spread the lip love ! For some reason, Sephora doesn't seem to allow to copy picture links, but here is a link to it:

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P57002&categoryId=C11400

It's basically a SPF 15 chap stick, but it tastes sweet and lemony (really yummy), and more importantly really protects AND repairs lips - really quite exceptionally so. It also comes tinted in Rose and Plum, but I got the clear one so I can use it with my lipstick


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> VictoriaP, so happy to oblige and spread the lip love ! For some reason, Sephora doesn't seem to allow to copy picture links, but here is a link to it:
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P57002&categoryId=C11400
> 
> It's basically a SPF 15 chap stick, but it tastes sweet and lemony (really yummy), and more importantly really protects AND repairs lips - really quite exceptionally so. It also comes tinted in Rose and Plum, but I got the clear one so I can use it with my lipstick


Hmmm....yummy could be a problem as that tends to make me lick them. LOL But I'll definitely look into it, I need something that really works! Probably worth making a midweek daytime trip to the mall this week (when it might be a wee bit less crowded). Thanks!


----------



## skyblue

Welcome back, Neo!  Sounds like you had a great trip!  Retail therapy abounds here as always.  No big surprise!  I am being lured into the meteorite craze, but I haven't succumbed yet!  My inlaws gave me some money for my birthday and I can't decide what to get!  The process is deliciously fun!

We got through Thanksgiving with the Kitchen Aid coffee pot.  I really wanted the Tassimo, but alas it wasn't meant to be this year.  They went nuts for my non-traditional meal, and snarfed down my Dutch apple pie!  I just made a red velvet cake.  I will cook up the frosting tomorrow.


----------



## Neo

OMG!!!!!!!!! I think I've almost convinced myself to get the Nescafe Dolce Gusto Piccolo Coffee Machine!!!!



After having resisted buying a coffee machine for years 

BUT: I LOVE the fact that you can customize the strength of each drink you are brewing, the fact that it makes both espressos and milk based drinks (love my cappuccinos!), and it really is small and I could fit it in my small kitchen 

I am that close to hitting the button (AND it's eligible for prime!) as a gift to myself for my one year smoke free anniversary (am I good at finding reasons/justifications to my purchases or what ?)...

But before I do so, has anyone ever used/tried one of those?


----------



## skyblue

I have no experience with this machine. I say give it a whirl. If I didn't adore my Breville espresso machine so much I would be very tempted!


----------



## Jane917

Neo! Buy it! And let me know how you like it. I travel 3 days/week, and am sick of the coffee I am getting in motels. I have an aeropress, but never take it with me.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well, skyblue, what ARE you doing to get for your birthday??


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie, I want it all!! LOL. Should I get the meteorites?  I don't have a Guerlain counter so I would have to wing the color choice.  Sephora is an hour away.  I am a very light medium.


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> Welcome back, Neo! Sounds like you had a great trip! Retail therapy abounds here as always. No big surprise! I am being lured into the meteorite craze, but I haven't succumbed yet! My inlaws gave me some money for my birthday and I can't decide what to get! The process is deliciously fun!
> 
> We got through Thanksgiving with the Kitchen Aid coffee pot. I really wanted the Tassimo, but alas it wasn't meant to be this year. They went nuts for my non-traditional meal, and snarfed down my Dutch apple pie! I just made a red velvet cake. I will cook up the frosting tomorrow.


Thank you Skyblue!!!! Have I ever mentioned that red velvet is my ever favorite cake?? And one of the few I don't know how to make myself . Care to share a piece ?

On the Meteorites: on the bright side, if you like them, and using them every day, you probably would have them for a couple of years or so (they are REALLY durable!). And if you don't, you can always return them and get something else


----------



## luvmy4brats

Welcome back, Neo!


----------



## Neo

LOL, you guys crack me up - don't know what else I expected though  ! I think I'm going to go for it, my finger is already twitching  

Thank you Heather  ! How are you feeling?


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Kindle Gracie, I want it all!! LOL. Should I get the meteorites? I don't have a Guerlain counter so I would have to wing the color choice. Sephora is an hour away. I am a very light medium.


I don't have a Sephora or a Guerlain counter either. I ordered the Limited Edition ones from Sephora online. If I don't like them, I'll return them but that's the only way for me to try them. I'm really curious to find out how I like them.

I'm light medium myself, so we'll see.

Neo, what was it about the pressed ones that you didn't like?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Neo said:


> Thank you Heather ! How are you feeling?


Slowly getting better, thanks for asking. (I am going stir crazy being cooped up in the house, but since I don't even have the energy to walk from one side of the house to the other, I'm kinda stuck here)


----------



## skyblue

Neo, I am happy to share my red velvet cake!  The cooked frosting makes the cake.

Kindle Gracie, If nothing else I love that limited edition container! Decisions!  When does yours arrive?  Perhaps I will wait for your review.

Heather, get well soon!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't know yet.  I just ordered them today and they haven't shipped yet.


----------



## corkyb

VictoriaP said:


> Hmmm....yummy could be a problem as that tends to make me lick them. LOL But I'll definitely look into it, I need something that really works! Probably worth making a midweek daytime trip to the mall this week (when it might be a wee bit less crowded). Thanks!


It really is the best lip treatment I have found. And I have had both the clear and the plum. I like them both. Sometimes they have them in a little case with a couple other sugar products at the same price as the lip treatment. It's not cheap for basically being a chap stick. But it's a lip treatment with shine and works and feels wonderful on your lips. I'm a chap stick a holic too. I can't be without something to put on my lips when I am not wearing lipstick. And I am wearing lipstick a lot less these days. I'm sure it looks great over lipstick too as it looks like a clear shiny gloss really. I think it's $22.00 for a metal tube that screws on.


----------



## skyblue

I just went to the sephora site.  I love the container inspired by Marie Antoinette's jewelry box!  We just visited her home this summer when we were at Versailles, but I think the limited edition is a better choice.


----------



## Neo

Luvmy4brats said:


> Slowly getting better, thanks for asking. (I am going stir crazy being cooped up in the house, but since I don't even have the energy to walk from one side of the house to the other, I'm kinda stuck here)


I totally understand the feeling - been there! Just take it one day at a time, and don't overdo it as soon as you feel a bit stronger as that would set you back eventually - and that's the hardest thing to do . Please do take care of yourself, and let yourself be spoiled by your loved ones for a change (now that you are stuck and can't spoil them for once - it's ok, really  )

Be strong, and hang in there!


----------



## lonestar

Welcome back Neo.  Good to see you here again.

I went back to the Body Shop and ordered on the 3 for $30 again.  I also finally found a pyrex pie pan that worked for my deep dish Pecan Cream Cheese Pie.  It worked great and the dish has handles that make the pie easier to handle.  The best part is the $5.99 price.  I got two of them.  We made the pie today- gooooooood!  The recipe is a keeper.

Back to Christmas shopping.  See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## lonestar

Cobbie, I love those dishes.  I will share the recipe.  Give me a little while to get it in here.

Have a wonderful shopping day.


----------



## Someone Nameless

More birthday shopping for myself. I just ordered two silky looking tanks from Chico's (to try).  I had coupon codes for discounts.


----------



## Barbiedull

Free shipping on any order at Avon through Monday with coupon code: FREE2010
Always lots of great prices in the outlet section.


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> More birthday shopping for myself. I just ordered two silky looking tanks from Chico's (to try).  I had coupon codes for discounts.


LOVE LOVE LOVE Chico's.


----------



## lonestar

Cream Cheese-Pecan Pie
Makes 1 (9 inch) pie

½	(15 ounce) box refrigerated pie crust
1	(8 ounce) package cream cheese, softened
¼ cup sugar
3	large eggs
2	teaspoons vanilla extract, divided
½	cup firmly packed brown sugar
½	cup dark corn syrup
2	tablespoons butter, melted
1/8	teaspoon salt
1 1/3	cups chopped pecans

1	Preheat oven to 350 degrees
2	On a lightly floured surface, unroll pie crust.  Roll pastry into a 12 inch circle.  Press pie crust into a 9 inch deep dish pie plate, crimping edges, if desired.
3	In a medium bowl, beat cream cheese, sugar, and 1 egg at medium speed with a mixer until combined.  Beat in 1 teaspoon vanilla.  Pour mixture into prepared pie shell.
4	In a separate medium bowl, whisk together brown sugar, corn syrup, remaining 2 eggs, melted butter, remaining 1 teaspoon vanilla, and salt.  Stir in pecans, pour mixture over cream cheese layer, and bake for 40 to 45 minutes or until center of pie is set.  Let cool for 1 hour before serving.

Cobbie- here's the recipe.  I added some coconut to the pecan mixture.  It was yummy.  AND, the best part is that the pie pan I bought worked great.  It's 9 1/5 inches and slightly deeper than a regular pie pan.  Not deep dish like the photo in the recipe but it worked great.

Now-  back to shopping.

I love those silky tanks.  My daughter had a great one on today that she got at Target.  Must go there.


----------



## Addie

Cobbie: Those Christmas dishes are so cute! I really love the last set.

Kindle Gracie: Those are beautiful tops! I'm a big fan of the colours.

lodestar: Thanks for the recipe! That sounds delicious. I'll have to make some soon.

I love reading about all the deals everyone got! I stayed in for Black Friday. I'm more of an online shopper.


----------



## Someone Nameless

TARGET!!!  I need to go to Target too and see if I can find a similar top for less.  That would be great.  That's what happens when you stay home and shop online.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie, those are lovely tops!  I have never purchased from Chico's before.  I love to purchase a few special pieces from Nordstrom and fill in with tops from Target, TJMaxx, and Marshalls.  I love high end bags and heels, but not the prices! LOL. Those tops are such gorgeous colors I bet you will look stunning in them!  Looks like I need to watch for deals from Chico's, too!


----------



## Barbiedull

Free shipping on $25+ at Sephora with code: SHIPNOW
ends Monday 11/19.


----------



## lonestar

Cobbie said:


> Lonestar - Thank you so much for the Cream Cheese-Pecan Pie recipe. It looks decadent.  I have a deep dish pan coming from Amazon.


Cobbie, what deep dish pie pan did you order? I'm still looking even though the pyrex worked so well. I really like the look of some of those deep dish pans.

I haven't left the house since Thursday and am so enjoying it. I cooked all day yesterday. But I did do quite a bit of online shopping. Each year, I do more shopping online. I just love it.

This thread has been great- I love my Clarisonic. I didn't even know how much I needed it.

Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Clarasonic lovers, check in here. A poll. (It's all my fault, you know.)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,43536.0.html


----------



## Jane917

Neo, congratulations on quitting smoking! Have you pulled the trigger on the Dolce Gusto yet? I am right behind you!


----------



## VictoriaP

I'm still dodging the Clarisonic...for now. 

OK, after much research and not a little annoyance, my portable speaker dock dilemma is solved. The winner:

 JBL's On Stage IIIP for iPhone & iPod

There's already a newer model, the On Stage IV, which means that this one is now below $100. Of course, I managed to buy it literally about five hours before the price drop, and Amazon won't refund the difference (it had already shipped), so I'm not exactly amused with them at the moment...

My criteria: portable, must use commonly available batteries and AC power, good bass without sacrificing high treble (mostly pop/rock), remote preferred. Under $50 preferred.

The O'Kestra model I got earlier in the week really is a nice little unit, and if you need to stay in the $50 or less range (and especially for travel), I do recommend it. It's a good balance between portability and sound, it just isn't quite good enough to satisfy my somewhat picky ears. I'm half tempted to keep it, but I know it wouldn't see much use with the JBL in the house, so back it goes. But for small spaces and light music/audiobooks/etc., it's actually a good choice. It simply lacks enough bass for classic or hard rock--ran a 70's disco/pop playlist through it last night and was rather pleased.

The JBL that arrived this morning blew it away though on the rock, which is primarily what I listen to. It's a bit heavier, probably 1 1/2 pounds with batteries, and a good deal larger at perhaps 10" diameter. It also takes 6 batteries rather than 4. (Those batteries, BTW, are AA, NOT AAA as listed in every piece of literature JBL produced. Go figure.) It has a remote, which is a big plus, and room to store it on the docking platform behind your device. And the bass sound is remarkable for such a small speaker setup. It's still a small speaker, so you can't expect it to fill the whole house with sound, but it's certainly excellent quality for the size. One little oddity is that the power button is on the back, which is a little awkward. It also doesn't come with any kind of carry sack for travel, though JBL will gladly sell you one for $15 + shipping. 

The new price on these is $79.99 (was $100), so I didn't make the price goal at all. But at the current price, it's actually a pretty good deal, I think. As much as I like the design of the O'Kestra better, I'm off to go repack that one to return to Amazon.


----------



## Jen

NEO!  One year - that's AWESOME!!  I'm one person that knows exactly how hard that is!!  I'm a little over 11 months myself.  I say BUY whatever you want as your one year anniversary present.  I honestly didn't even know that machine existed.....so I can't offer any feedback - but I'd love to hear about it.  I got the Suprema Tassimo which does allow you to customize the strength of drinks, but I haven't done that.  The Nescafe looks like it's easier to do that.  BUY IT!!!  

I got my Clarisonic Plus on tuesday.  Charged it for 24 hours, used it wednesday night.  Immediately fell in love with it.  As it turns out I'm SO happy I got the Plus.  I have a few problem areas in addition to the bumps on the back of my arms, and in all areas (yes, including the bumps on the arms) I've already noticed a difference after using it TWICE!  My husband commented last night on how the back of my arms felt smoother!!  They're not gone by any means, but I have to say there is a remarkable difference, especially only after using it twice.  I'm thrilled.  I did get the giant bottle of Purity, love that too of course!!  

I've just recently discovered Chico's, a lot of it is a bit older than me, but they have fantastic leggings!!  I have two pairs of denim ones, an they're by far better than any others I've tried.  I'm a bit of a leggings girl.....I live at New York & Company and H&M too.  Those silk tops are gorgeous, I'd definitely wear those!  Throw on some dark leggings, my over the knee camel boots & a sweater cardigan and it looks just like me  !

I did end up spending $150 at the Body Shop - but it was a bit frustrating when I tried to check out, 3 things that I wanted were sold out right as I was going to check out.  I still made out, and bought a few presents while I was at it!  AND I spent a little over $100 at Sephora.......but I could have done way more damage than that.  I should really back slowly away from the computer.....


----------



## Addie

Yes, congratulations on your one year, Neo!!! I agree with Jen. Buy yourself something amazing.

And congratulations to you as well, Jen!!! You should buy yourself something amazing as well. 
Glad to hear you're loving your Clarisonic and Purity!
When I tried to check out at TBS, one thing was sold out for me. Very irritating. But I _somehow_ managed to find something else. 

Victoria: Glad you found the right speaker dock for you! That is irritating that Amazon won't let you refund the difference.

Barbiedull: Thanks for the code! I had received the email, but then forgot to write it down before deleting it.


----------



## corkyb

I used the be the Queen Chico's


Spoiler



whore


, but then I stopped when I gained all my weight back. there is one across the street from where I work and I knew every single emplayee on a first name basis. Now I stay out of there, mosty because I am too heavy to buy clothes, but it does help with the wallet situation


----------



## lonestar

Cobbie  I use a non stick spray on most of my pans when I bake.  Works great.

The pie crusts are usually somewhere close to the canned biscuits, eggs, sour cream etc.  They come in twos so I am making another pie tomorrow.  As I mentioned before, I added some coconut.  If you like coconut, it added a nice texture and taste.  Good luck.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> LoneStar - thanks for the information. That will help me find it. Non-stick spray is always a good idea.


Make sure you buy Pillsbury. In this case, the store brands just don't compare.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Ladies (ok, I have to admit, I am quite proud of myself, one year ago I didn't really think I could quit, so I guess I did better than I thought, lol  )! And Jen: right back at you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I haven't clicked the button on the Dolce Gusto yet (although it is already in my cart, along with cartridges for the espresso and cappuccino), because, in my brilliance, it (belatedly!) occurred to me that my brother (who incidentally works for Nestle  ) would probably be able to give me loads of feedback/info prior to my purchase... Simply, brilliant, right  ? So I'm waiting to have a chance to talk to him before clicking   

But I will definitely let you know what he says!!!!!!

Lonestar: that recipe sounds yummy!!!!! Thank you for sharing  

Cobbie: please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Barbiedull

Drugstore.com has 15% off through this link.
http://www.drugstore.com/cyber-week-get-15-off-your-drugstore-com-order/qxc180520?aid=338821&aparam=10wk47dsCW15&om_u=NsgCbY&om_i=_BM73cjB8Vzs9sW

They have a Philosophy freebie with $50 Philosophy purchase in case anyone is interested.
You access it here and buy from the products listed: http://www.drugstore.com/user/promo.asp?code=5FCDE591&trx=GFI-0-SEARCH-FITEM&trxp1=10784&trxp2=104566&trxp3=4&btrx=BUY-GFI-0-SEARCH-FITEM

So..you will get $50 in Philosophy products AND the free gift for $42.50 shipped.

Just a FWIW in case anyone needs anything. 15% off is sitewide.


----------



## Neo

So, I just talked to my brother, and he said the Dolce Gusto is really not that great, as while the machine itself is good and all, the quality of coffee/cappuccino is just not as good as the Nespresso (which I know I really like). He thought that if I wanted to go for a coffee machine, even if it was mainly to make cappuccinos, I should really go for a Nespresso with frother, as it would just make better tasting beverages. But I'm just not ready to spring for that, as it's really another price range, and I just don't drink enough coffee to justify it: I just really get that one morning cappuccino on weekdays, and the rest of the time and on weekends, I really just drink tea. So so much for that.

So instead I just ordered myself some nice shampoo and conditioner from Bumble & Bumble  . At least I hope they are nice, as they were quite pricey but came highly recommended by my hairdresser this afternoon. Now of course I can't wait to get them and try them! Oh and I indulged and also ordered their super shiny hairspray - and have high hopes of getting star like silky shiny hair with it, lol!


----------



## Addie

Barbiedull said:


> Drugstore.com has 15% off through this link.
> http://www.drugstore.com/cyber-week-get-15-off-your-drugstore-com-order/qxc180520?aid=338821&aparam=10wk47dsCW15&om_u=NsgCbY&om_i=_BM73cjB8Vzs9sW
> 
> They have a Philosophy freebie with $50 Philosophy purchase in case anyone is interested.
> You access it here and buy from the products listed: http://www.drugstore.com/user/promo.asp?code=5FCDE591&trx=GFI-0-SEARCH-FITEM&trxp1=10784&trxp2=104566&trxp3=4&btrx=BUY-GFI-0-SEARCH-FITEM
> 
> So..you will get $50 in Philosophy products AND the free gift for $42.50 shipped.
> 
> Just a FWIW in case anyone needs anything. 15% off is sitewide.


Ooh! That's a nice deal! Thanks for that!



Neo said:


> So, I just talked to my brother, and he said the Dolce Gusto is really not that great, as while the machine itself is good and all, the quality of coffee/cappuccino is just not as good as the Nespresso (which I know I really like). He thought that if I wanted to go for a coffee machine, even if it was mainly to make cappuccinos, I should really go for a Nespresso with frother, as it would just make better tasting beverages. But I'm just not ready to spring for that, as it's really another price range, and I just don't drink enough coffee to justify it: I just really get that one morning cappuccino on weekdays, and the rest of the time and on weekends, I really just drink tea. So so much for that.
> 
> So instead I just ordered myself some nice shampoo and conditioner from Bumble & Bumble . At least I hope they are nice, as they were quite pricey but came highly recommended by my hairdresser this afternoon. Now of course I can't wait to get them and try them! Oh and I indulged and also ordered their super shiny hairspray - and have high hopes of getting star like silky shiny hair with it, lol!


Sorry to hear the coffee for the Dolce Gusto isn't that great. But at least you found out before you bought it!

Glad to hear you got some shopping joy out of today anyway. 

I just had a less than awesome experience with some Philosophy products. Remember during the F&F sale how I bought a few different sets of the 3-in-1 shower gels? Well, I absolutely love the apple set (green apple, red apple and caramel apple). I just tried the Bridal Party set--specifically Bubbly--and hated it. The scent is so strong it gave me a bit of a headache. I haven't opened the other two in the set, but Bouquet smells strong just by smelling the bottle. Wedding cake smells really nice from the bottle, but I don't want to keep the whole set for just one bottle. So I think I'm going to try and return it. I really wanted to love these, too. I read a lot of reviews where people particularly loved Bubbly. I don't think I'm extraordinarily sensitive to smells, but just to give you all an idea, I start to feel sick if I stay inside Pier 1 for too long. Their fragrances are so overwhelming for me. Well, at least they were. I haven't been in one in about 10 years, so I'm not sure anymore.

So it would seem I'm more of a Philosophy dessert scents person. 
Now I think I want to get the Holiday Cookbook set as well as Cinnamon Buns.


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Thank you Ladies (ok, I have to admit, I am quite proud of myself, one year ago I didn't really think I could quit, so I guess I did better than I thought, lol )! And Jen: right back at you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I haven't clicked the button on the Dolce Gusto yet (although it is already in my cart, along with cartridges for the espresso and cappuccino), because, in my brilliance, it (belatedly!) occurred to me that my brother (who incidentally works for Nestle ) would probably be able to give me loads of feedback/info prior to my purchase... Simply, brilliant, right ? So I'm waiting to have a chance to talk to him before clicking
> 
> But I will definitely let you know what he says!!!!!!
> 
> Lonestar: that recipe sounds yummy!!!!! Thank you for sharing
> 
> Cobbie: please let us know how it goes!


Neo,
A hearty congratulations from me on quitting smoking. That was the hardest thing I ever did, but I did it, over twenty years ago. I haven't looked back once, really. except for the consequence of weight gain, which I never again got a handle on for than a few years. But the consequences of smoking are much much worse than the consequences of obesity. after being a non smoker for 20 years, I can safely say that I have the risks of someone who never smoked. Thank God. All my brothers and sister smoke and I am sure it is going to kill them. We are all getting older and I know that C killer sneaks in quickly when he strikes. You done a good ting for yurself.!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Just a reminder if anyone is looking for a Keurig, today it is the Today's Special Value on QVC. It's 139.95 or 5 easy pay's of 27.99. Comes in Platinum, Black, Cinnamon and Blue. I have the Blue. It comes with 48 kcups, the my kcup filter, water filter and a coupon to get an additional 48 kcups free.


----------



## Someone Nameless

This is really nothing, but I'm still curious.  Do you have a favorite coffee cup that you drink your coffee from (or can you drink out of just any ole cup)?  What is your cup like?

I'm picky about my coffee cup.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kindle Gracie said:


> This is really nothing, but I'm still curious. Do you have a favorite coffee cup that you drink your coffee from (or can you drink out of just any ole cup)? What is your cup like?
> 
> I'm picky about my coffee cup.


Lol...I LOVE coffee cups...have all kinds. But my favorite are 2 I got at TJMaxx with Owls on them.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> This is really nothing, but I'm still curious. Do you have a favorite coffee cup that you drink your coffee from (or can you drink out of just any ole cup)? What is your cup like?
> 
> I'm picky about my coffee cup.


Me, too!!! We are birds of a feather, Kindle Gracie!!

My husband took me to Paris this summer prior to a business trip. He bought me a coffee mug when we were there. I love it because it reminds me of our trip, and the special time we had touring the city.


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Me, too!!! We are birds of a feather, Kindle Gracie!!
> 
> My husband took me to Paris this summer prior to a business trip. He bought me a coffee mug when we were there. I love it because it reminds me of our trip, and the special time we had touring the city.


Indeed we are! My favorite coffee cup came from Australia when I was there visiting a friend. It reminds me of my trip. I carefully packed it in my carry on bag and on the last leg of the trip they had to stow it underneath. I had to check the mug to make sure it was OK before putting my luggage in the trunk to come home. Hubby knows that it gets special treatment so that it won't get broken in the sink, etc. I don't even keep it inside the cabinet.


----------



## Jane917

The Keurig at QVC....a few questions....Doesn't the $14.99 shipping cost make it a bit expensive? Does the deal for the the K-cups out weigh the cost of shipping? I am just about ready to order, but am a bit put off by the shipping. I guess I am just spoiled by Amazon Prime. Also, can I put my travel mug under it? If all the k-cups have the same amount of coffee, how do I adjust for a larger cup? I am looking at this for my office. I get great coffee at home with my Technivorm.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Jane917 said:


> The Keurig at QVC....a few questions....Doesn't the $14.99 shipping cost make it a bit expensive? Does the deal for the the K-cups out weigh the cost of shipping? I am just about ready to order, but am a bit put off by the shipping. I guess I am just spoiled by Amazon Prime. Also, can I put my travel mug under it? If all the k-cups have the same amount of coffee, how do I adjust for a larger cup? I am looking at this for my office. I get great coffee at home with my Technivorm.


I definately think all the freebies you get outweigh the shipping. 48 kcups, and the my kcup filter you can use your own coffee in. Plus the coupon that gives you 2 more free boxes of kcups, totally 48 more free. And it has 5 different size settings...4oz, 6oz,8oz.10oz and 12oz. the 12 oz is good for a travel mug.


----------



## Jane917

Kindled Spirit said:


> I definately think all the freebies you get outweigh the shipping. 48 kcups, and the my kcup filter you can use your own coffee in. Plus the coupon that gives you 2 more free boxes of kcups, totally 48 more free. And it has 5 different size settings...4oz, 6oz,8oz.10oz and 12oz. the 12 oz is good for a travel mug.


Thanks for that clarification. I didn't factor in all the other goodies. Now my concern is that I always drink my coffee with milk. At home I heat my milk in the microwave, froth with the aerolatte, and pour in coffee. Not a real cappuccino/latte, but it works for me. With the Keurig, will I still have to heat milk and froth? With the Dolce Gusto it looked so easy to make a cappuccino.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Jane917 said:


> Thanks for that clarification. I didn't factor in all the other goodies. Now my concern is that I always drink my coffee with milk. At home I heat my milk in the microwave, froth with the aerolatte, and pour in coffee. Not a real cappuccino/latte, but it works for me. With the Keurig, will I still have to heat milk and froth? With the Dolce Gusto it looked so easy to make a cappuccino.


I posted this in the keurig thread for you but just in case you haven't seen it I thought I would post it here for you. If you are more into capps and lattes you might like the Tassimo better. It does great capps and lattes and comes with milk pods. The Gevalia Caramel macchiatto is awesome.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

The Tassimo is 129.99 at Amazon and has a 30.00 mail in rebate. So 99.99 after that. Bed Bath & Beyond also sells them with the rebate.


----------



## Someone Nameless

It's $99 at WalMart with a bonus $20 eGiftcard.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tassimo-with-gift-card/15267966


----------



## Jen

I'm also picky about my coffee cup!! I am VERY picky about the temperature of my coffee, I like it very hot. I use travel mugs most of the time, even at home for that reason. The best by far have been Contigo mugs, I have bought at Target. It says it keeps it hot for 4 hours, but it keeps it really hot for two. Love them!

http://www.target.com/Contigo-West-Loop-Mug-Green/dp/B001RMIWH8/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&searchView=grid3&keywords=contigo&fromGsearch=true&sr=1-8&qid=1290964493&rh=&searchRank=target104545&id=Contigo%20West%20Loop%20Mug%20Green&node=1038576%7C1287991011&searchSize=90&searchPage=1&searchNodeID=1038576%7C1287991011&searchBinNameList=subjectbin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0

If you're a latte drinker, go for the Tassimo. It's why I did, and I have not been dissapointed!


----------



## LauraB

I bought the classic pink clarasonic a couple days ago, before I found this thread, after reading this thread I've decided to take it back and get the plus. I've already called Sephora and they said it wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> This is really nothing, but I'm still curious. Do you have a favorite coffee cup that you drink your coffee from (or can you drink out of just any ole cup)? What is your cup like?
> 
> I'm picky about my coffee cup.


20 oz. Stabucks City Mugs--the 1994 series. Long since "out of print". My favorite, naturally, is the "Victoria" (B.C.), but we have them from all over the world, and continue to add to the collection via eBay, mostly at utterly exorbitant prices. LOL. Picky enough?


----------



## lonestar

Has anyone purchased this machine?


----------



## Someone Nameless

See? That's why I love this board. I use my favorite cup at home but I use a travel mug on the days I work. I've had several different mugs but I do NOT have one that I love. I learn something every day here on KB. This looks good and reminds me of....

TERVIS TUMBLERS!!!

http://www.tervis.com/Main.aspx

Do any of you use Tervis Tumblers? It is ALL that we will drink out of at our house. My son laughs because we may be using the best china but you are likely to see a Tervis Tumbler on the table. I've even converted his wife now.

They are so insulated, you can leave a glass of drink with ice on the counter and come back hours later and it's just like you left it. The glass doesn't sweat. The are expensive but warrantied for life so if they crack or anything happens, they will replace them for free. I've had several replaced and am just about ready to send off more.

When I was shopping for my makeup mirror I overheard a young girl say to what looked like her boyfriend "you can get me a Tervis Tumbler for Christmas" and he proceeded to ask what it was. I helped her out by telling him he absolutely _should_ and how great they are.


----------



## Addie

I have a few favourite mugs. I bought a set of four Texas Longhorn mugs. It was around Valentine's day; they had hearts and the like on them. I couldn't resist. I even bought two friends a set each.
For travel mugs, I bought one of those Starbuck's ones where you can put pictures inside. And my other favourite is one I got in DC several years ago. It's a linear colour gradient and has the Capitol on it.

Jane: I agree. I think the Tassimo would be a better fit for you than the Keurig. The majority of the coffee I drink is black. Although, I am considering buying this:


Kindle Gracie: How funny! I have a Tervis Tumbler, but I hardly ever use it. A friend gave it to me (it has a longhorn on it, of course). Perhaps I should get that thing out and start using it!

LauraB: Glad to hear the enablers here were able to help you decide which one was right for you!


----------



## Bonbonlover

Addie... I have the nespresso (actually 2 because I love the coffee). that milk frother/heater came with the nespresso.  I gotta tell you I was very disappointed with it as they lasted about 2 weeks before they stopped working. I was very careful while washing not to get water in the mechanism... I don't really know what happened.  I took a couple of them back and the rep said they did get a lot of returns.  Now I know they have probably worked out some kinks... but after 3 of them, I realize that heating up the milk in my microwave works better.


----------



## skyblue

Okay Kindle Gracie, here we go again!  All I drink out of at home are TERVIS TUMBLERS!!!  I still have a set that belonged to my grandparents!  I can't stand sweaty glasses, so these make perfect sense to me!


----------



## corkyb

I LOVE Tervis tumblers.  Got rid of almost all my glass glasses.  I also have a couple of their mugs.  They are a bit on the large size for me, but I do use them at work, but mostly not at home.  The large tumbler is my favorite glass and you are right, it's china and plastic in my house for sure.  People look at me funny when I hand them a drink in a plastic glass.  I used to not touch my lips to plastic before these babies and now I wouldn't be without them..  I do not have the extra large travel one, though, with the top, does anyone use that?
Paula


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have the tops but rarely use them.

Which pattern does every one have?  (insert twilight zone music if skyblue has the same pattern I have  )


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Jen said:


> I'm also picky about my coffee cup!! I am VERY picky about the temperature of my coffee, I like it very hot. I use travel mugs most of the time, even at home for that reason. The best by far have been Contigo mugs, I have bought at Target. It says it keeps it hot for 4 hours, but it keeps it really hot for two. Love them!
> 
> http://www.target.com/Contigo-West-Loop-Mug-Green/dp/B001RMIWH8/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&searchView=grid3&keywords=contigo&fromGsearch=true&sr=1-8&qid=1290964493&rh=&searchRank=target104545&id=Contigo%20West%20Loop%20Mug%20Green&node=1038576%7C1287991011&searchSize=90&searchPage=1&searchNodeID=1038576%7C1287991011&searchBinNameList=subjectbin%2Cprice%2Ctarget_com_primary_color-bin%2Ctarget_com_size-bin%2Ctarget_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0
> 
> If you're a latte drinker, go for the Tassimo. It's why I did, and I have not been dissapointed!


Another mug sold at Target that works incredibly well to keep hot drinks hot and cold drinks cold is the Thermos brand Thermomax mug.
http://www.target.com/Thermos-E5-16-oz-Travel-Mug/dp/B000FOMP6I/ref=sc_qi_detailbutton
Besides keeping drinks hot for an incredibly long time, it has a 360 degree spout. It is fantastic.


----------



## Someone Nameless

gadgetgirl, it may have a 360 degree spout, but I'm not sure my lips do!  LOL


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> I have the tops but rarely use them.
> 
> Which pattern does every one have? (insert twilight zone music if skyblue has the same pattern I have )


I have rainbow colors: blue, red, yellow and green. My hand me down Tervis have a golf theme.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, mine are the fish pattern because we live on a lake but when I have them replaced I'm thinking of either getting a topaz color (because I collect McCarty pottery and it's brownsih) or either the clear with my last name initial in black.

http://www.tervis.com/Products/SUN-SURF/FISH-MULTICOLOR

http://www.tervis.com/Products/CLEAR-COLORFUL/JEWEL-TOPAZ


----------



## Barbiedull

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=512847&CategoryID=28688










This set of Lancome full-sized products is $49.50 with any Lancome purchase. The Lancome site is showing out of stock, but Macy's still has them. You can choose from 2 sets: Glamorous Golds or Party Pinks. Macys has free shipping on $50 in Beauty, so free shipping on this.

Ordered my "party pinks" a few minutes ago.


----------



## Jen

Okay, I officially have a problem. I have really chapped lips right now, and with all the talk of the sugar lip treatment I went ahead and bought it. And well, since I got the getaway bag last time, why not get the black clutch this time? And why pay shipping if I can get it up to $50? 
SERIOUSLY. I have placed my second Sephora order in 2 days. Got some shimmer eyeshadow & eyeliner while I was at it.



gadgetgirl003 said:


> Another mug sold at Target that works incredibly well to keep hot drinks hot and cold drinks cold is the Thermos brand Thermomax mug.
> http://www.target.com/Thermos-E5-16-oz-Travel-Mug/dp/B000FOMP6I/ref=sc_qi_detailbutton
> Besides keeping drinks hot for an incredibly long time, it has a 360 degree spout. It is fantastic.


I like this!! I'll keep my eye out at Target next time I'm there. Thanks!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Kindle Gracie said:


> gadgetgirl, it may have a 360 degree spout, but I'm not sure my lips do! LOL


Lol You are so funny.  The advantage of the 360 degree spout is that you don't have to make sure that you put you mouth on the little opening of a typical travel mug. It is very spill proof. My husband and I use them for water on our bed stand because of the spill proof spout.


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> Okay, I officially have a problem. I have really chapped lips right now, and with all the talk of the sugar lip treatment I went ahead and bought it. And well, since I got the getaway bag last time, why not get the black clutch this time? And why pay shipping if I can get it up to $50?
> SERIOUSLY. I have placed my second Sephora order in 2 days. Got some shimmer eyeshadow & eyeliner while I was at it.


There will be a 12-step program for all of us after the holidays!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Jen,
I think all of us on this thread can relate to your feelings regarding keeping on spending. This thread is so full of enablers AND good things that we think we need to buy.  the mug really is a good one. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do if you buy one.


----------



## Barbiedull

Jane917 said:


> There will be a 12-step program for all of us after the holidays!


sign me up!


----------



## Candee15

corkyb said:


> I LOVE Tervis tumblers. Got rid of almost all my glass glasses. I also have a couple of their mugs. They are a bit on the large size for me, but I do use them at work, but mostly not at home. The large tumbler is my favorite glass and you are right, it's china and plastic in my house for sure. People look at me funny when I hand them a drink in a plastic glass. I used to not touch my lips to plastic before these babies and now I wouldn't be without them.. I do not have the extra large travel one, though, with the top, does anyone use that?
> Paula


We're the same way in our household. I'm usually sooooo picky and wouldn't use just any plastic glasses .... but I love, love, love the Tervis tumblers. Hmmmmm. That has me thinking. I really WANT some new ones to add to my collection. Right now we have four of the 24-oz. and four smaller ones. STILL, we need MORE. My husband says we have enough, but there are many times they are all in the dishwasher at once, and all the glass glasses are still in the cabinet. Obviously that means we ALL like and use the Tervis tumblers more than anything else.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Okay, I officially have a problem. I have really chapped lips right now, and with all the talk of the sugar lip treatment I went ahead and bought it. And well, since I got the getaway bag last time, why not get the black clutch this time? And why pay shipping if I can get it up to $50?
> SERIOUSLY. I have placed my second Sephora order in 2 days. Got some shimmer eyeshadow & eyeliner while I was at it.


Hahaha Jen!!!! I'm laughing with you, really, you have NO idea how I understand you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for me, I just got Sephora store credit of over $70 for bringing back my pressed meteorites. Now I don't really need anything, but I can tell you that I am already considering all possibilities ...


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hello, my name is Kindle Gracie and I'm a compulsive accessory addict.


----------



## Jen

Clicked on that mug at Target, and wouldn't you know it there are some super cute cowboy boots there too.....I've been looking for some of those....ha ha!!  I'm cracking myself up!  
I have only bought two Christmas presents, what is wrong with me?!  Well, let's be fair - I'm the most important one to buy presents for   !


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen said:


> Clicked on that mug at Target, and wouldn't you know it there are some super cute cowboy boots there too.....I've been looking for some of those....ha ha!! I'm cracking myself up!
> I have only bought two Christmas presents, what is wrong with me?! Well, let's be fair - I'm the most important one to buy presents for  !


bwahaahaaa!!! You are cracking me up.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Jen said:


> Clicked on that mug at Target, and wouldn't you know it there are some super cute cowboy boots there too.....I've been looking for some of those....ha ha!! I'm cracking myself up!
> I have only bought two Christmas presents, what is wrong with me?! Well, let's be fair - I'm the most important one to buy presents for  !


Well of course we can't count on other people to buy us exactly what weneedwant. Lol I think we all have a problem. I keep telling myself to "step away from the accessory thread. Step away from the thread."


----------



## Someone Nameless

I KNOW!!!  and I stopped getting notifications for a while and stopped coming here as much...then I had to go and fix that!  Now I have to check in every time I get a notification just to see what y'all are talking about now.

Did I mention that my name is Kindle Gracie and I'm an addict?


----------



## lonestar

Well, I have stepped away many times.  I am SO proud!


----------



## Barbiedull

lonestar said:


> Well, I have stepped away many times. I am SO proud!


I step forward and 2 steps back?


----------



## mlewis78

I have two Laurel Burch coffee mugs that I love. This one is Santa Fe Felines:







The other one is also of cats with a black background. Just noticed that Amazon has some of these, so I copied the pic from there.


----------



## Barbiedull

Cobbie said:


> Barbiedull, pulleeeze do not tempt me with cosmetic promotional bags. In my past life I _loved_ and collected them but have succ...succ...successfully given it up. I now stutter when I say that.


 They're such a bargain Cobbie...and Lancome is good stuff. I will be giving away some of the products to my Niece, but most of it I will keep.


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Tervis Tumblers - Candee has the 24-oz so is that the best size? Are there other sizes to consider? I don't need small ones just larger ones.


My favorites are the 16 oz. size.


----------



## Jen

I don't know if anyone else is a fan of New York & Company, but they have 50% off EVERYTHING on their site plus free shipping on any order through tomorrow. I actually did resist this one....but mostly because I was in there a few weeks ago with a bunch of City cash and got everything I like from there  !

http://www.nyandcompany.com/nyco/index.jsp

I'm still looking around on Target.com......


----------



## Ruby296

Welcome back, Neo!!! I've been away for a few days and just got caught up (more or less) on this thread. It *only* took me an hour!  Guess that'll teach me not to skip reading KB again. I have never heard of Tervis Tumblers before and I am very intrigued! Do you use them mostly for cold drinks? I have a couple of double walled Bodum tumblers that I drink coffee out of sometimes but they are quite fragile/expensive and I've already broken a couple. I would love to switch to the Tervis since they are NOT fragile! Does anyone know how long they'll keep a hot drink hot? With/without lids?


----------



## corkyb

I think the tervis tumblers I have are 16 oz.  They are not the gigunda travel ones, but the next size down.. There is a smaller size also.  I have four of the fish, although they are more of a pinky, blue pastel than what you have.  I also have four beach umbrellas, each one a different color, which i like because then they don't get mixed up when I have company and everyone is using one.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Tervis Tumbler is also for hot drinks too.  My coworker sometimes brings her coffee in her 16 oz cup to work.  They also make a coffee mug type style but I really can't tell you how long they stay hot because I don't use them for my coffee.  If they work as well for hot as they do for cold, I'd say they are great.

They also sell them at Bed, Bath and Beyond.


----------



## corkyb

Did I tell you guys I walked into Sephora yesterday to return the two Guerlain lipsticks and the pressed meteorites.  I love the lipstick but not the colors.  Too deep for me.  And they changed color on me.  I wanted the holiday meteorite balls; they didn't have them.  But I walked over to Urban Decay and SCORE!!  They had a sign in the sampler that they were out and the sampler was gone, but they had three packages that they had just gotten in.  Not sure I like them or not.  I put on two shades last night and they didn't match my skin tone very well.  Will try tomorrow with some foundation and see if I do any better.  Off to buy the meteorites and the brush online, but now I can't use the VIB 10% discount I used yesterday as they kept the card.  Rats.


----------



## Candee15

Cobbie said:


> Funny, funny, funny!!! I just sit and laugh at all your posts.
> 
> Nordstrom has some cute Philosophy sets.
> 
> 
> Barbiedull, pulleeeze do not tempt me with cosmetic promotional bags. In my past life I _loved_ and collected them but have succ...succ...successfully given it up. I now stutter when I say that.
> 
> Tervis Tumblers - Candee has the 24-oz so is that the best size? Are there other sizes to consider? I don't need small ones just larger ones.


We like the 24-oz around the house for soda or ice water because we put a LOT of ice in our drinks. That way we can take a drink upstairs and it lasts for a long time. 16-oz is probably just fine for normal drinkers. We get thirsty <g>.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Corky, you put on two shades of what last night?


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie said:


> Corky, you put on two shades of what last night?


The Nekkid eye shadow from Urban Decay


----------



## corkyb

mlewis78 said:


> I have two Laurel Burch coffee mugs that I love. This one is Santa Fe Felines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other one is also of cats with a black background. Just noticed that Amazon has some of these, so I copied the pic from there.


They are beautiful. I used to have a bunch of her earrings that I bought in Hawaii years ago.


----------



## Jane917

mlewis78 said:


> I have two Laurel Burch coffee mugs that I love. This one is Santa Fe Felines:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other one is also of cats with a black background. Just noticed that Amazon has some of these, so I copied the pic from there.


What nostalgia! I used to LOVE Laurel Burch. When I lived in San Francisco the downtown Macy's had a corner dedicated to her. I had earrings, scarves, mugs, etc., but I have no idea what happened to them!


----------



## Ruby296

Corkyb, Kindle Gracie and Candee15, thanks for the Tervis info! I'm going to go to BB&B tomorrow to see what they have. Hopefully the 20% coupons will work too.


----------



## Jane917

I saw insulated plastic glasses when I was in BBB today, but they were not labeled Tervis.


----------



## corkyb

I have never seen Tervis in BB&B.  I bought mine online through Tervis I think.  Or maybe Bealls.  Bealls in Florida has them marked down I think.


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 and Corkyb, thanks for the heads up on BB&B. I'll probably just order online.


----------



## corkyb

Well what do you know! Tervis Tumblers on sale today only for 20% off. Was in my mailbox this morning.

http://www.tervis.com/Main.aspx?utm_source=Tervis.com+Newsletter&utm_campaign=e13510c2a1-Email_112910&utm_medium=email

Paula


----------



## angelmum3

wow - I did not know you could put hot drinks in the Tervis!!  My parents have a lake home and have Tervis - they have bought some "look-a-likes" and they just dont hold up (they get steam in the middle, as well as having developed leaks)  I'm telling you some of those Tervis tumblers are 15 years old!  They have 3 sizes - and its just a fact of Lake life!  They have the ones with pictures on the side, from the Texas flag to margaritaville...

I'm home, and I have to go back next weekend for the baby shower, hoping I can go to a motel!  I just dont get mean people, sneaky mean people... we watched Stone Family last night, the way the mom and girls were behind the back of Jessica Parker's character - they were nice compared to my mil and sils...


----------



## KindleGirl

Ruby296 said:


> Corkyb, Kindle Gracie and Candee15, thanks for the Tervis info! I'm going to go to BB&B tomorrow to see what they have. Hopefully the 20% coupons will work too.


Our BB & B carries the Tervis glasses, so yours may also. I'd check there before paying shipping costs.


----------



## Andra

I'm really only on page 22 of this thread, but I skipped to the end to see what y'all are talking about this week!  The Tervis coupon for 20% off also includes free shipping.  Tervis typically offers free shipping on orders of $75 or more - we usually get a group order together at work to get the free shipping.
I didn't go back very far, so I don't know if anyone mentioned that Tervis has a lifetime guarantee on their tumblers.  I got water in between the layers on one of my mugs and I filled out the form on the website and sent it back and they sent me a new one.  I was even able to select a different design for the replacement.
I have mostly the 24-oz tumblers because I make my iced tea by pouring the hot tea over ice and the 16-oz tumblers are just too small


----------



## Addie

Paula: How do you like the UD palette today?

And Cobbie: How do you like your UD palette?

angelmum: Sorry you had a rough visit and that you have to go back! Stay strong! And remember that we're here to support you!

Andra: Glad you could join us!  I didn't know Tervis had a lifetime guarantee for the tumblers. Thanks!

Also, I don't know if anyone is interested in this, but I just ordered the GoSmile kit from Beauty.com. I tried Go Smile about a year ago from Sephora for $89 (before tax). The one at Drugstore.com today is $49. I still have a couple left, but I decided to order another one anyway. The reviews online seem to be a mixed bag. Some saw immediate results and really loved them, some saw no results or barely any and really hated them.
I have pretty sensitive teeth. When I use the Crest Whitestrips (which do work for me), they cause pain to shoot through my teeth. Not the greatest feeling. The GoSmile ones don't cause me any pain, which is fantastic. You're supposed to use the ampules twice a day, but I never do. I don't have extremely discoloured teeth, though. I drink a lot of coffee and tea and some soda, so they do get less white. I use one whenever I think they need a bit of a colour lift, and one is enough for that. Just thought I'd put this out there in case anyone uses this system and likes it or has wanted to try it but thought it was too expensive.
Also, I've never used the pre-whitening gel before. It doesn't usually come with the kit. I believe that's a separate $30 or so normally.


----------



## Someone Nameless

So, you just put that on your teeth and leave it?  Do you taste it when you swallow it?

Years ago I got the bleaching trays from the dentist. It was a $300 investment but I still have them and buy Nite White from Amazon and use it a couple of times after I get my teeth cleaned.
http://www.amazon.com/White-Excel-Whitening-Latest-Product/dp/B000K5YCBI


----------



## Addie

You flip the ampule around in the cardboard casing, then you squeeze the middle of it until it pops. Then you keep squeezing (which is my only major annoyance with it) until you see the liquid reach the tip of the sponge thing. Then you rub it on your teeth (try to avoid your gums) and keep rubbing until the whole thing is empty. Then you leave it on for 20 minutes and don't eat or drink anything during that time period. I usually kind of keep my lips away from my teeth during that time because I don't want to touch or taste it. Then I just rinse my mouth with water. I know it says you can just apply it and then do whatever as long as you don't drink or eat for the 20 minutes, but I think the saliva would probably wipe away some of the product and make it less effective--which could be where some of the negative reviews come from. It's kind of like the Crest Strips without the strip and the sensitivity and 10 minutes less.

I forgot to mention:
Bonbonlover: Thanks for letting me know about the Nespresso frother/heater. Is there a particular one you've used that you like? How about the Keurig frother/heater?


----------



## Jen

FYI to all - I happened to click back on the Body Shop - they're doing the 3/$30 again today.  I noticed that the things I wanted friday that were out of stock were available again.  Just a heads up, this is only for today.


----------



## sem

Got the 20% off and free shipping - just had to try these. Got two of the 10 oz ones with lids. I have two older folks (83 & 87) living with me and lids and straws are a must. Thanks for the tip!

ETA: Speaking of the Tervis mugs.


----------



## Andra

Cobbie, just trying to do my part.  KB has enabled me to get so many things unrelated to my Kindles that it's insane...


----------



## Andra

julip said:


> Thank you for the b-day wishes, Cobbie, addielove, kindled spirit, angelmum and ellesu! It was kind of a bummer to have this going on since DH took the week off for my bday, but I know those with furkids can relate that you will do anything to make sure they are their happy selves and everything else takes a back seat. We've been dealing with one of our cat's lymphoma for the past 3 years (he's been in remission (for the 2nd time) for over 1.5 years, so he's our little warrior) so the thought of having our dog go through this too was hard to fathom. Hoping the rest of the tests show good news are at the very least very minor treatable issues!


Again, I'm a little late to this thread but am slowly catching up - but I wanted to send some positive vibes to your kitty. We fought lymphoma with one of mine for 11 months and it was one of the hardest things I ever had to do. I hope he stays in remission for a long time.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Well what do you know! Tervis Tumblers on sale today only for 20% off. Was in my mailbox this morning.
> 
> http://www.tervis.com/Main.aspx?utm_source=Tervis.com+Newsletter&utm_campaign=e13510c2a1-Email_112910&utm_medium=email
> 
> Paula


Paula, thanks so much for posting this link! I've been so busy today and haven't had a chance to do any cyber Monday shopping so here I am now. There are so many choices, how do you decide??!! Do any of you use the travel lids? I wonder if that makes a big difference in keeping drinks hot/cold. I need to drink more water and I'm hoping the Tervis will motivate me!


----------



## corkyb

The 16 oz keeps my water from the fridge quite cold without ice and without a top.  I do cover my tea with a makeshift top when I am drinking it at work though as the mug is quite large for a cup of tea.  16 oz also I believe.

And never, ever buy a substitute.  These are the greatest things since sliced bread.  Absolutely no plastic taste to them.


----------



## Someone Nameless

It is so hard to decide but since I use them ALL THE TIME, I decided to order a couple of the Quartz and a couple of the Topaz today to see which I like best.  I want something neutral but not clear.  My kitchen has mulit-black granite but my pottery dishes are brownish.

Then I'm going to send back some of my old ones and swap for whatever I decide on.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> The 16 oz keeps my water from the fridge quite cold without ice and without a top. I do cover my tea with a makeshift top when I am drinking it at work though as the mug is quite large for a cup of tea. 16 oz also I believe.
> 
> And never, ever buy a substitute. These are the greatest things since sliced bread. Absolutely no plastic taste to them.


Thanks again! You and the other enablers here have completely convinced me that I **need** these Tervis tumblers! I think I'll get a few lids just because.....


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have a lid or two to fit every size and I have some straws but I never fool with them.  I don't think it makes that much difference in keeping things hot or cold but it is good for the car to prevent spilling if you are going to be using it in the car.


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie, I'm leaning toward the Flower Bud, set of 4. The design is contemporary enough for me, and my daughters will think they're cute. Can you use a regular straw w/the travel lid? That might be good for my kids in the car.


----------



## Someone Nameless

You can use a regular straw.  It will fit better but the straws by Tervis are the perfect length and fit the hole exactly without slipping around, etc.  The Tervis straws are probably a little larger diameter and longer than most regular straws.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm looking at the flower buds, set of 4, all different flowers and they are CUTE!!!  Good choice.


----------



## Candee15

Kindle Gracie said:


> It is so hard to decide but since I use them ALL THE TIME, I decided to order a couple of the Quartz and a couple of the Topaz today to see which I like best. I want something neutral but not clear. My kitchen has mulit-black granite but my pottery dishes are brownish.
> 
> Then I'm going to send back some of my old ones and swap for whatever I decide on.


Have you ever sent any back? I have four 16-oz ones that look icky <g>. I would love to replace them, if possible.

Today I ordered two 24-oz dolphins and four 16-oz seashells. I live in South Florida, by the way <g>.


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> You can use a regular straw. It will fit better but the straws by Tervis are the perfect length and fit the hole exactly without slipping around, etc. The Tervis straws are probably a little larger diameter and longer than most regular straws.


Thanks for the straw info, I didn't order them this time. I called my BB&B just on the off chance they had them. Was placed on hold while they checked (she thought they did carry them), and then promptly got dis-connected! I didn't bother calling back, but went straight to Tervis and ordered the Flower Bud set and 4 clear lids! Yay, can't wait till they get here. Will put one in each daughter's stocking and will still have 2 left for me


----------



## Someone Nameless

Candee, yes, I've sent them back.  I called them and it's very easy.  It was years ago and back then they told me to just stick them in a brown envelope (not even padded!!!!) and just mail them back with my address and what I wanted to replace them with.  It took a little time but it was very easy.

Ruby, those will be great stocking stuffers.


----------



## Jane917

I see that Amazon has Tervis, but for some reason I can't get on the tervis.com site tonight. Maybe we have jammed it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> I've gotten to the first step for personalizing and noticed the 17 oz mug. Does anyone have a mug?


I do. I have two of them with lids. They don't fit in a car cup holder because of the handle but they are good for around the house.


----------



## Someone Nameless

You can drink things other than just hot stuff from the mugs too.  Occasionally I get a craving for a Diet Mt. Dew and I can pour the entire thing into that mug (I don't drink out of cans)


----------



## Candee15

Kindle Gracie said:


> Candee, yes, I've sent them back. I called them and it's very easy. It was years ago and back then they told me to just stick them in a brown envelope (not even padded!!!!) and just mail them back with my address and what I wanted to replace them with. It took a little time but it was very easy.
> 
> Ruby, those will be great stocking stuffers.


Wow, that's great news and something I would never have known if it weren't for this board. Thank you!!! I have four that really, really NEED to be replaced. I'm excited.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> I've gotten to the first step for personalizing and noticed the 17 oz mug. Does anyone have a mug?


I do. See above posts. I have two and I only use them at work for tea. Not as crazy about the mugs as the tall tumblers. The mugs are huge. I don't like huge mugs, but I do like big glasses.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> I have a lid or two to fit every size and I have some straws but I never fool with them. I don't think it makes that much difference in keeping things hot or cold but it is good for the car to prevent spilling if you are going to be using it in the car.


I never knew they had lids and straws for the tumblers! They don't fit in my drink holders, but sometimes I want a lid. I use old cups with lids for my smoothies. This may be a better option. I have a few in my cabinet that need replacing right now! I better call them and mail them back today!


----------



## Sendie

suckered in again!    I ordered 2 of the 16 oz Tervis cups last night.


----------



## Candee15

Sendie said:


> suckered in again!  I ordered 2 of the 16 oz Tervis cups last night.


I ordered two 16-oz and four 24-oz. I love those tumblers and was ready to buy a few more. I was soooo happy to get 20% off.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Actually, the MAIN reason I ordered 4 more is that I hate to be without them for so long when I send mine back for replacement.  That's why I've been putting off returning them.  I hate it when I discover the cabinet empty and they are all in the dishwasher!

It does take a little longer for returns/replacement than it does when you just order.


----------



## angelmum3

HOLY MOLEY SHOPPERS!


> Smile Whitening System
> Retail price: $89
> Discounted price: $10
> Percent discount: 89 percent off!
> Jill's promotion code: TodaySmile
> (Add the product to your bag. At the "Shopping Bag" page, enter the promotion code. Then finish checking out.)
> GO SMiLE's whitening system brightens your smile by six shades in only seven days. Celebrity fans include Maria Menounos, Whitney Port and Rebecca Gayheart.
> For more information and to buy the $89 GO SMiLE product for $10, click here.
> UPDATE at 9:25 a.m. ET: GO SMiLE is aware of the technical difficulties due to the overwhelming response. To order the product, feel free to call their customer service number: 1.888.239.6980


Today Show Deals - GO FOR IT a shirt thermal $89 - now 14
wrinkle cream $167 -- now $30 (dark circles too! 6 in 1 cream)

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/40421556/ns/today-holiday_guide/


----------



## Andra

Those of you talking about the Tervis mugs - they are about 17 ounces and if you are going to drink hot stuff out of them, BE CAREFUL!!  My hot chocolate and hot teas seem to take forever to cool down and then I get impatient (not me!) and burn my tongue.
I have lids but rarely use them.
My large tumblers that I use daily have the purple iris on them.  I also have a pink A and one of the solid purple ones.  DHs are palm trees and stuff.  Then we have a set of Margaritaville 16-oz. And we each have a mug or two.  Oh, there are also some that stay in the travel trailer - absolutely wonderful in there since it's impossible to have DH use a coaster!


ETA
Yay!!! I'm all caught up and so far I've only purchased the Clarisonic Mia.  But I am going to the mall after work today (pray for me).  I need to go to the Body Shop while it's still November so I can get my birthday gift and I have a couple of gift certificates to spend.  I'm going to try very hard NOT to go down the hall to the Sephora - I don't wear makeup anyway and I spent most of my allowance on the Mia...


----------



## skyblue

angelmum3 said:


> HOLY MOLEY SHOPPERS!
> Today Show Deals - GO FOR IT a shirt thermal $89 - now 14
> wrinkle cream $167 -- now $30 (dark circles too! 6 in 1 cream)
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/40421556/ns/today-holiday_guide/


Good luck! Their website crashed!


----------



## angelmum3

skyblue said:


> Good luck! Their website crashed!


still working on trying to get thru on the phone too!! (over 22 tries so far!)


----------



## Someone Nameless

lalalalala - I resisted.


----------



## angelmum3

Kindle Gracie said:


> lalalalala - I resisted.


easy to do, all those servers crashed, and the phones have been busy for hours! (yes, I'm going to give up - over 51 redials - I have to get this baby blanket finished by Friday - knitting)

and I resisted the Tervis glasses, was hard to do, I called my mom 3 times "are you sure you dont need anymore?" what about Brother, surely he would like a few new glasses.... (LOL nope, they have more than mom can count! niece is waiting to go to the Navy for Basic, so they bought sets with Navy logo, have the Margaritiville and 5:00 somewhere, along with various birds, anchors, golf etc symbols oh and Texas flag and state glass - but we've never put hot liquids in them!)

*UPDATE*



> UPDATE 1 at 9:25 a.m. ET: GO SMiLE is aware of the technical difficulties due to the overwhelming response. To order the product, feel free to call their customer service number: 1.888.239.6980
> UPDATE 2 at 11 a.m. ET: GO SMiLE has created a more robust website in order to try and handle the overwhelming demand. The web links have been changed on this page.
> UPDATE 3 at 11:05 a.m. ET: GO SMiLE has also provided a second customer service phone number for viewers to purchase the product. Place your orders at either of these two numbers: 888-239-6980 or 877-876-4537


still no luck, the new server page looks nice, but its overwhelmed also! as is both phone lines!


----------



## Jen

Woah!  I clicked on the teeth whitening website...I certainly don't have the patience to call back 55 times!!  I'll let that one go!!  

Hey Neo, what are you buying for your one year anniversary today?  A Tassimo, maybe   ?
(Congrats on your one year!!!)


----------



## Someone Nameless

My monogrammed towels just arrived, all 84,000 of them and MAN, am I thrilled with them.  They are so soft and nice!  What a great deal that was.


----------



## Addie

Cobbie: Yeah, I haven't decided if I'm going to keep the UD primer I bought separately. I've got two Sephora orders on their way.  One of them has a sample of a different primer (Clarin's) with it, so if I end up liking that one, I'll take the UD one back. I've heard the Clarin's is more moisturizing, so I think it would be perfect for my eye area.
Sorry you're not thrilled with the UD Palette!  I should probably stick to being enabled and let the pros do the enabling.  If worst comes to worst, at least you can return it.

 I love reading all this Tervis talk! And here I didn't even know what I had. Well, looks like I'll be filling it with some tea.

Wow, angelmum, those deals are amazing! Sorry you weren't able to get through and take advantage of them. 
Of course the day after I talk about Go Smile and order their system at a discount, an even greater discount takes place.

Andra: Congrats on being caught up and for purchasing your Mia!
Good luck heading to the mall today! You know, you could always just take a peek inside Sephora. Go on. I'm sure it'll be fine. 

Happy Anniversary, Neo!


----------



## Andra

AddieLove said:


> Andra: Congrats on being caught up and for purchasing your Mia!
> Good luck heading to the mall today! You know, you could always just take a peek inside Sephora. Go on. I'm sure it'll be fine.


Right...
We all know that my impulse control is extraordinary... NOT.
Maybe if I leave the credit cards locked in my desk??


----------



## angelmum3

Well, still  no response from the Smile people - (thought i found a back door into the website - clicked on it and was able to put a system in my cart - but nothing else - I was also able to get to the track my order page - put no further) Trying to call both numbers as much as possible - always busy - you dont even want to know how many calls (yes, its over 100 times!)

The eye cream site came up and I didnt realize you get all 3 tubes for $30 - so for $10 a piece, I'll take the under eye cream and give the others as stocking stuffers!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

angelmum3 said:


> Well, still no response from the Smile people Trying to call both numbers as much as possible - always busy - you dont even want to know how many calls (yes, its over 100 times!)


Don't hate me...I called twice and got through the second time.


----------



## angelmum3

I thought I got thru on the website - but then I notice - its not the SMILE website!!  Someone must be redirected it - its for pills!!

I havent tried to call for awhile, just decided to check the website first - was shocked I was redirected!

I gave up trying to find a place to let someone know about the redirect - just checked and got thru on the phone - then brought up the Today Show page - and no longet is the Smile website being redirected!


----------



## Ruby296

I must have gotten my Tervis order in just before the site went down. It took *forever* to check out. It was the most cumbersome process ever; I was so glad that it went through!


----------



## Andra

Yikes! I'm at the Barton Creek Square Mall in Austin and there's a Teavana!!!
Now I have to stay out of Sephora!


----------



## Neo

Thanks Jen and AddieLove, so sweet of you to remember!!!!! I've had a stupid busy day today, but I just managed to order myself a new cast iron teapot from Mariage Freres . I also think it VERY fitting, as while I've always liked tea, it has helped me tremendously in quitting and has actually become my new addiction 

Isn't it gorgeous in its simplicity though ?


----------



## corkyb

Oh, I LOVE that.  DO you have a link?  

Congratulations on one year.  A real accomplishment.  I quit in 1987 and it's one of the very best gifts I ever gave myself.  I am so glad to be a non smoker.  

Paula


----------



## Jane917

Neo, that teapot is fantabulous!


----------



## Neo

Thank you Paula, Cobbie and Jane .

Paula, wow, impressive!!!!! I truly hope that I too am done for the rest of my life, but I guess only time will tell... I'm taking it one day, one week, one month, and now one year at a time.

I too just crushed on that teapot!!!! Here is a clickable picture for those interested (wink-wink Paula and Jane ) - and it is worth mentioning that it also exists in red:


----------



## lonestar

Well, #$%^@ I want that teapot.


----------



## Someone Nameless

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Don't hate me...I called twice and got through the second time.


It's bound to be your phone.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, the teapot is gorgeous and worth every penny as a reward for quitting smoking (GOOD JOB!!!) but why does a cast iron teapot have to cost so _much_?


----------



## mlewis78

I like the teapot and never knew that anyone made one out of cast iron.


----------



## Neo

You know Kindle Gracie, that's a good question, and it probably has something to do with the material used and the difficulty in making the pot? After all, cast iron pots and pans (like Le Creuset) are also quite expensive  

What I can say though from usage (yes cast iron teapots are one of my sicknesses  , lol), is that tea steeped in a cast iron teapot simply tastes better (like REALLY!), and stays warm longer too, besides looking good  

Oh, and I've noticed the same phenomenon when cooking in a LC pot - it's like suddenly I've become this amazing cook, except that it's not me, it's the pot!!!!!!


----------



## Addie

Kindle Gracie: I almost bought towels through that deal but resisted. Now you're making me regret the resistance! I feel this is an important lesson: I should always give in to sale pressure.

Angelmum and Gadgetgirl, glad you two were able to get those deals!

Neo: That's a beautiful teapot! And a perfect celebration present. What do you use to steep tea in your cast irons?

Cobbie: Oh, yay! I'm glad it worked out better for you today. 
I'm still having a passionate love affair with my palette. 
Suggesting products is always stressful. It's so much fun to share but so much pressure hoping everyone else likes them, too!

If you like the UD primer, they do have it in a squeeze tube at Sephora and Ulta. You can also get it online. They say it's a limited edition thing, but there's been talk it's a possible regular item depending on the response. I have two of those tiny UD primer samples. And I hate the wand. It's so difficult for me to get out enough product, and it just seems kind of unsanitary.
 
I don't hate the UD primer itself, but I do wish it were more moisturizing, especially for my under eye area since I have terrible dark circles and can't live without concealer. I'm keeping the UD squeeze tube I bought at Ulta in my cabinet until I get to test out the Clarins sample, which--I'm guessing--won't arrive for at least another week. I'll let you know what I think when I get a chance to try it out.  I suspect one issue I'll have with the Clarins primer is that it's in a pot. I much prefer a sanitary squeeze tube. But at least with the pot there's no way you won't get all of the product, I suppose.

I understand what you mean about returning used cosmetics. I used to never return cosmetics. But as I've started to buy more (and with more of it being pricey), I figured I just couldn't justify keeping things I didn't like and would never use.

Today when I returned the 3-in-1 Philosophy Bridal Party set, I felt so bad because I had opened and used one. The smell was just terrible, though.
One really nice thing about the great return policy is that I risk buying and falling in love with products I probably wouldn't have without it, e.g., meteorites and Hourglass primer. Actually, that's probably an awful thing.


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, congratulations on your first anniversary; may there be many more! And yes, that is one beautiful teapot. The graceful lines are stunning.

Paula, many congrats to you as well! My dad quit smoking in 1971, just went cold turkey after smoking 2-3 packs a day. I'm still so proud of him for doing that for himself and his family.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Does anyone here have the Sodastream? This item is in the small appliance thread but I thought I would mention it here in case you haven't read that thread. BB&B has it for 99.99 and I'm thinking about using my 20% off coupon to get it. DH and I love soda and the idea of making your own, plus sparkling water is very intriguing. It has great reviews and BB&B also does the in-store carbonator exchange.


----------



## lonestar

Cobbie said:


> Small appliance thread  I didn't know there was one. Apparently, I've been spending too much time here.


I didn't know about that thread either but I'm off to look for it now. Thank you.


----------



## Jen

I got my hourglass primer yesterday and tried it this morning.  It wasn't magic enough for me to not need makeup (nothing is  ! I have pretty bad skin) but my makeup definitely went on easier & smoother - and my skin feels smoother.  The real test will be how long it lasts today, I'll report back!  I feel pretty stupid though - I ordered a retractable lip brush that I use for putting on concealer.  My old one pulls apart, so I unwrapped it, and pulled lightly on it - the whole thing pulled apart and broke right there!  I couldn't believe it.  I'm assuming they'll let me exchange it?  Darn it, looks like I'm going to have to head to Sephora soon......and it's pretty far away so I better make sure there isn't anything else I need while I'm there   !

I went to Kohls last night, they're having a 50% off sale.  A little false advertising as far as how much was actually 50% off, but I did manage to find a few steals.  I've been eyeing this Simply Vera Wang purse for awhile, but at $90 I just couldn't stomach buying it.  Not only was it 50% off, but I had a 15% coupon on top of it.  I can't find a picture on the website, but it's a burgundy very creamy leather tote with a foldover top and one line of ruffle down the front.  I got it for $37!  I'm in love with it!  I wish I could find a picture!  I also got a pair of black Simply Vera riding boots, normally $110 for $45.  I can't find a picture of those either!  Of course.  

So I found out yesterday afternoon that it's looking like I'm going to get a VERY nice Christmas bonus at work.  AND December 21st is my one year quitting smoking anniversary.  I've always said I do NOT need one (and I DON'T! I have a kindle & a macbook!), but all of a sudden I really want an ipad.....


----------



## Andra

Cobbie said:


> Andra, what did you end up buying? Did you stay strong or did you let the skincare demons fly?


Well, I got some stuff from The Body Shop - hemp body butter, tea tree face care stuff and some green apple body wash. I did NOT go into Sephora since I DID go into Teavana. I got 4 different teas - Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate, BlackBerry Mojito, Lemon Youkou and Lemon Lime Kampai Rooibos Tea. The first three are refills - the last one is new. Of course I walked off and left the new one on the counter today, but it reminds me of the Tahitian Limeade that was discontinued... I wanted some Pear-Lemon Panache, but they didn't have it in the store so it's probably going to be discontinued sometime soon.
I also stopped by the Godiva place to get a dark chocolate caramel and joined their rewards program. You get a free piece of chocolate each month. And since I don't get to a mall very often, I may get one every other month or so, but still.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I read a review somewhere about Maybelline Gel Eyeliner and decided I'd give it a try. I've used several different eye liner pencils from expensive to cheap. Some of them work well at first but as they get older they seem to dry out which makes them harder to apply and I find them tugging at my eye lid and nothing coming off the pencil. Also, they don't seem to stay on long even with a primer.

I decided to give this a try and it is the best eyeliner I've ever used. I really, REALLY like it.

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2213592&productId=xlsImpprod1790211&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80042


----------



## Jen

Andra said:


> Well, I got some stuff from The Body Shop - hemp body butter, tea tree face care stuff and some green apple body wash. I did NOT go into Sephora since I DID go into Teavana. I got 4 different teas - Raspberry Riot Lemon Mate, BlackBerry Mojito, Lemon Youkou and Lemon Lime Kampai Rooibos Tea. The first three are refills - the last one is new. Of course I walked off and left the new one on the counter today, but it reminds me of the Tahitian Limeade that was discontinued... I wanted some Pear-Lemon Panache, but they didn't have it in the store so it's probably going to be discontinued sometime soon.
> I also stopped by the Godiva place to get a dark chocolate caramel and joined their rewards program. You get a free piece of chocolate each month. And since I don't get to a mall very often, I may get one every other month or so, but still.


Wow, all those sound fabulous. NO! I am NOT getting into expensive tea too! I'm perfectly happy with my Tazo....NO!!!!


----------



## Barbiedull

Kindle Gracie said:


> I decided to give this a try and it is the best eyeliner I've ever used. I really, REALLY like it.
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2213592&productId=xlsImpprod1790211&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80042


How big is the brush that comes with it? I'm impressed you get a brush included for that price! (I just ordered
a Lancome eyeliner brush and it was $20 alone.)

Does the eyeliner dry quickly? I usually use a pencil because I always smudge liquid eyeliner before it has a chance to dry.

BTW...these are Buy one get the second 50% off at Ulta. And free shipping on $25.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Barbiedull said:


> How big is the brush that comes with it? I'm impressed you get a brush included for that price! (I just ordered
> a Lancome eyeliner brush and it was $20 alone.)
> 
> Does the eyeliner dry quickly? I usually use a pencil because I always smudge liquid eyeliner before it has a chance to dry.
> 
> BTW...these are Buy one get the second 50% off at Ulta. And free shipping on $25.


The brush is not big and believe me, it's not a great brush, but for the price it works fine. I bought my eyeliner at Walmart (not Ulta) and I'm pretty sure it was considerably less than that. It doesn't really go on wet and it does dry quickly. I think you can smudge it just a little if you want to.


----------



## Barbiedull

Kindle Gracie said:


> The brush is not big and believe me, it's not a great brush, but for the price it works fine. I bought my eyeliner at Walmart (not Ulta) and I'm pretty sure it was considerably less than that. It doesn't really go on wet and it does dry quickly. I think you can smudge it just a little if you want to.


$7.94 with free shipping at walmart.com
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Maybelline-Lasting-Drama-24Hr-Blackest-Black-950-Gel-Eyeliner/13263600


----------



## Addie

Jen said:


> Wow, all those sound fabulous. NO! I am NOT getting into expensive tea too! I'm perfectly happy with my Tazo....NO!!!!


My favourite bagged tea was Lifeboat Tea. I loved it so much, I ordered four more boxes of it through Amazon.

And then I entered the tea thread a year or so ago (around the exact same time I entered the Keurig thread). I bought myself a red mini Keurig, and then thought it wouldn't hurt to get a Zarafina since loose leaf tea is better for you than bagged tea. I got it for a great price at Tuesday Mornings (went back there a few weeks ago and they no longer had any) and started with a modest tea collection from Teavana. Then I bought some from TeaGschwendner. Then I bought some from Adagio. And then I bought some Mariage Freres from Williams-Sonoma.

I now have an area dedicated to tea (and coffee). I found out I have an Earl Grey addiction (I have five different types and I want more). And I love it. And now my favourite bagged tea tastes almost undrinkable. I recently gave away two of the boxes to a friend I know who still loves them.

So go ahead. You know you want to try loose leaf tea. If you like black tea, my current favourite is Mariage Freres' Marco Polo. It's infused with flowers and fruit, and it's delicious. A perfect starting tea, in my opinion.

Also, you don't have to get a Zarafina. If you find a Tuesday Morning and are lucky enough to find a Zarafina there, I'd recommend getting it. I think I paid around $40 for mine. It's great because you just add the tea and water and the Zarafina does everything else for you (brew time and temperature).
If not, you can get a Perfect Tea Maker from Teavana, the IngenuiTEA from Adagio or something like this from TG.
   
Sorry the last image is so much bigger. The first three I got from Amazon. The third I got from TG's site because it was way more expensive on Amazon.


----------



## angelmum3

TEAPOT!! teapot...









the silver/metal cover inside has this great thermal stuff inside it - honestly kept my tea hot for an hour! Warm for another hour! Loved that thing!

(I buy looseleaf tea that has cinnamon/orange/black tea leaves - no cloves, hate cloves!)

I got the greatest insulated cozy/teapot combo from Crate and Barrel - I used it so much that it developed a crack in the bottom of the porcelain teapot - and that thermal insulated cozy only fit THAT teapot (I tried to find one - and Crate and Barrel no longer sells it! ;( )

I went to google to see if I could find what I was talking about - this one from Williams Sonoma kinda looks like it! $99
http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/1134634/?catalogId=56&bnrid=3154801&cm_ven=Shopping&cm_cat=NexTag&cm_pla=default&cm_ite=default


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> Thank you Paula, Cobbie and Jane .
> 
> Paula, wow, impressive!!!!! I truly hope that I too am done for the rest of my life, but I guess only time will tell... I'm taking it one day, one week, one month, and now one year at a time.
> 
> I too just crushed on that teapot!!!! Here is a clickable picture for those interested (wink-wink Paula and Jane ) - and it is worth mentioning that it also exists in red:


Congrats on the anniversary--and on the teapot!  I bought one of these cast iron babies from Teavana for hubby a couple of years ago, and he swears by it. Expensive, but worth it apparently!

http://www.teavana.com/Tea-Products/Teapots-Teapot-Sets/Cast-Iron-Teapots/Year-of-the-Monkey-Green-Cast-Iron-Teapot.axd

I need a small brewer for the bedroom; chronic illness means some mornings it really is too hard to go to the kitchen to make tea right away. But I'm definitely sticking with the cheap end of the spectrum for this one, too many other indulgences recently. LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, I'm embarrassed to say that we have what I call the "jug". It boils the water, I pour it in my cup with either a little strainer full of loose tea or a tea bag (that I thought was pretty good!) and I let it sit there for a few minutes before I drink it up! I have one 'jug' at home and another one at work and I mostly just drink Twinings English Breakfast or Earl Grey.

So, I'm really missing out?


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> OK, I'm embarrassed to say that we have what I call the "jug". It boils the water, I pour it in my cup with either a little strainer full of loose tea or a tea bag (that I thought was pretty good!) and I let it sit there for a few minutes before I drink it up! I have one 'jug' at home and another one at work and I mostly just drink Twinings English Breakfast or Earl Grey.
> 
> So, I'm really missing out?


Hon, I drink Lipton from a bag most of the time--_OH, THE HORROR!_ Short answer is yes, you're missing out. Long answer is, well, if you like what you're drinking, why worry about it? 

I've tried a lot of teas. Most of them are way better than Lipton, but this is what I grew up with and I'm used to; in the end, I found I was happiest leaving "the good stuff" for certain times and sticking with the "comfort food" aspect of the Lipton. I have a few teas from Teavana that I love, and I use their Perfect Teamaker for those, but I don't make them on a daily basis.


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie said:


> I read a review somewhere about Maybelline Gel Eyeliner and decided I'd give it a try. I've used several different eye liner pencils from expensive to cheap. Some of them work well at first but as they get older they seem to dry out which makes them harder to apply and I find them tugging at my eye lid and nothing coming off the pencil. Also, they don't seem to stay on long even with a primer.
> 
> I decided to give this a try and it is the best eyeliner I've ever used. I really, REALLY like it.
> 
> I used to love Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner. Have several shades of it actually. I haven't worn eyeliner in a long time though. My eyes have been neglected. I like the UD colors I used today. A very bronzy shade on the lid. Boy are these sparkly though. I think I'm just too old for sparkly. I got compliments on my hair today; wanted to know if I had it colored. Not only have I not done that lately, I haven't even had it cut in about a month. So I'm pretty sure it was the eye shadow.
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2213592&productId=xlsImpprod1790211&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80042


----------



## Addie

Paula: Yay! Glad the UD palette is growing on you! And hooray for the compliments! Yes, some of them are super sparkly. I have to be very careful when I use some of them or I'll end up with sparkles _everywhere_.

Kindle Gracie: Yes. 
I agree with Victoria. If you're happy with what you're drinking now, then that's what really matters. Although, I will say it doesn't hurt to pick up a Perfect Tea Maker or the IngenuiTEA. And go ahead and check out some teas online or tell us or the tea thread what type of tea you like and I'm sure someone can give you some great suggestions. One thing I will warn you about: if you go into a physical Teavana store, make sure you know what you want and don't let yourself be easily swayed. The people there work on commission and they'll sell you the whole shop if you're not careful.
N-not that I've had that happen to me, of course. 

As it's been drilled in my head, if you must use bags, PG Tips with their pyramid bags are the way to go. They allow the tea to move more freely. And I've been told never ever to use one of those tea balls because it restricts the tea and causes too much of that yummy goodness to not properly steep. The Zarafina has been absolutely the best way for me to have great-tasting tea, and I love it to death. But I don't know if I would pay Amazon's price for it.


----------



## angelmum3

Kindle Gracie said:


> OK, I'm embarrassed to say that we have what I call the "jug". It boils the water, I pour it in my cup with either a little strainer full of loose tea or a tea bag (that I thought was pretty good!) and I let it sit there for a few minutes before I drink it up! I have one 'jug' at home and another one at work and I mostly just drink Twinings English Breakfast or Earl Grey.
> 
> So, I'm really missing out?


it depends!
when I'm in a hurry I use Bigelow Cinnamon Stick (I hate Constant Comment - cloves!) tea bags - Bigelow has their bags wrapped in something that holds the flavor in the tea...

Lipton - is fine, really really fine leaves...

I sometimes dont have time to drink a whole pot so I have one of those mesh spoons and grab my looseleaf tea and then steep it in a tall teacup - or I use one of those tea ball - it has a lid and a chain to hold it on the side of the cup or I put it in the teapot

when I have time to sit and enjoy my tea, I have a bone china tea cup, I feel pampered using that nice teacup - and of course at Christmas I switch up my china cabinet and put Grandma's Christmas China - and she bought "cheap" stuff so people would use it - so I use it!!


----------



## MLPMom

I saw the Mia last year on QVC and really wanted to get it but I didn't know anyone that had one and decided to not get it and to get my Kindle instead (which of course, I don't regret) but now, since seeing this thread I am so getting one! I just asked the hubby if I can get one for Christmas and he said yes. So, I guess I will be ordering one here soon. 

Thanks for the all recommendations on it. I am pretty positive now that I will love it.


----------



## angelmum3

sneaking in to say - my hubby asked me if I was a wifi + 3G girl or just a WiFi girl!!  DEEP heavy sigh.... holding back the JUMPING FOR JOY... dh is Christmas shopping!!  (is it wrong that I asked for just the wifi and a cover - and esp the Oberon cover?)


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, I got my Sephora order tonight.

I LOVE the Two Faced lipstick I ordered. I really do like it alot and I would order it again. It feels really good on my lips - I like the tiny bit of shimmer, but not too much - and it feels very luxurious.

The Guerlain Meteorites Brush is incredibly soft and I love the little velvet magnet pouch it came in. One of the best brushes I've ever used. For $36, it _should_ be.

Now for the Meteorites. The violet smell is gorgeous. The container is exquisite and I love the little velvet puff on top of the pearls. I swished my brush around (still not sure how I'm really supposed to do it!) and brushed it over my face. It's subtle. There's not a huge noticeable difference, that's for sure. It is the end of the day and I brushed them on top of the makeup that I've had on all day. I'm anxious to try them in the morning when I put my makeup on fresh. Right now I'd give them a thumbs up. Are they worth the money? I'm not sure but I like the novelty of them and feel very indulged and pampered. It seems like I can still smell them on my face and as much as I love my Clarisonic, I hate to go wash them off. 

For some of you that use these, it seems to be so subtle, how do you tell when you have used enough or too much?


----------



## Someone Nameless

angelmum3 said:


> sneaking in to say - my hubby asked me if I was a wifi + 3G girl or just a WiFi girl!! DEEP heavy sigh.... holding back the JUMPING FOR JOY... dh is Christmas shopping!! (is it wrong that I asked for just the wifi and a cover - and esp the Oberon cover?)


I think you are talking about an iPad, not a Kindle3, right? I'm perfectly happy with my wifi only iPad (and wifi only Kindle3 too for that matter). I'm pretty much always close to a wifi connection when I want to use mine.

I love the Oberon for the Kindle but I'm not sure I would love an Oberon any more than I love the case I got for my iPad. It is so soft and has so many great features that I think I might like it even better than the Oberon cover for iPad.


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie said:


> I think you are talking about an iPad, not a Kindle3, right? I'm perfectly happy with my wifi only iPad (and wifi only Kindle3 too for that matter). I'm pretty much always close to a wifi connection when I want to use mine.
> 
> I love the Oberon for the Kindle but I'm not sure I would love an Oberon any more than I love the case I got for my iPad. It is so soft and has so many great features that I think I might like it even better than the Oberon cover for iPad.


OK, Kindle gracie, what cover do you have for your ipad?


----------



## Someone Nameless

This one:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0048BIBI0/ref=oss_product

The day I ordered it it was $9.99 and I happened to post about it over on the Apple devices forum. Gadgetgirl and Skyblue also ordered it. We got a DEAL!!! The next day the price jumped up there but knowing how nice it is, I'll still be tempted to pay that price. It's nicer than a lot of covers I've seen.


----------



## akpak

I got this one for my iPad:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003P7Z320/ref=oss_product

It was finally time for it to actually have a case, and I really like this one. I love how it's almost exactly like the K3 Amazon case, only iPad sized


----------



## skyblue

Okay Kindle Gracie, it sounds like a positive review for Meteorites, but it doesn't sound like a $56 home run.  Am I reading this correctly?  I will be anxious to hear the jury's verdict tomorrow after you've applied it to a fresh face and can examine the results in the daylight.  I don't think I am convinced on the special brush.  I have a nice Prescriptives brush that might be a good dup.

I can't wait for the update!  I have my $20 "free money" coupon from Sephora to spend, and I want to make the best decision possible!

Regarding the iPad, angel mum, this is great news!  I adore my iPad.  The cover Kindle Gracie, gadget girl and I got is DA BOMB!  When I told the salesman at Best Buy today that I found a super nice leather cover for $9.95 with no shipping, no handling and no tax he was quite impressed.  All their covers were pretty pricey!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Kindle Gracie said:


> I read a review somewhere about Maybelline Gel Eyeliner and decided I'd give it a try. I've used several different eye liner pencils from expensive to cheap. Some of them work well at first but as they get older they seem to dry out which makes them harder to apply and I find them tugging at my eye lid and nothing coming off the pencil. Also, they don't seem to stay on long even with a primer.
> 
> I decided to give this a try and it is the best eyeliner I've ever used. I really, REALLY like it.
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2213592&productId=xlsImpprod1790211&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80042


Do you have any problems with putting it on? I want a better eyeliner but it also has to be easy enough for me to use. OTOH, my old MaryKay eyeliner stays on just fine.


----------



## skyblue

I have tried the MAC, and smashbox versions of the eyeliner in a pot and liked them, but I have recently gone back to Makeup Forever waterproof eye pencils which seem to work well for me.  Nothing seems to last all day on my greasy eyelids.


----------



## kjn33

julip said:


> Speaking of totes, I have to rave about my Stitch & Swash custom bag that I have had for about 1.5 months now. I took it out on errands yesterday and the gal at my pets' health food store loved it so much she wrote down the website address. It's the perfect market tote as you can just throw everything into it, and the straps are wide so it stays up well even when you have one strap down to access the inside.
> 
> I have the Bella Bag in the same colors to match the bag that was used in the movie "Twilight" (a wardrobe crew member there while shooting the movie found this bag in a little boutique where Angie, the artisan, had it for sale. The crew member called Angie to have her make another one so they could have two. She worked on it all night and overnighted it to them.). I had her customize it by having the feather printed on just one side so I could carry it on a 'blank' side some days. You choose your leather color, print (she has 8 to choose from or you can ask for none), gold or silver hardware, thread color, and lining color.
> 
> I also had her make me a Kindle cozy in the charcoal grey leather with a blue feather on one side and a light grey feather on the other. These are usually made with the design printed on one side.
> 
> I lost track of the thread in the Kindle Accessories forum where someone had mentioned Stitch & Swash and her new Kindle cozy (I believe she was the one who brought up the idea to Angie in the first place, of something to hold the Kindle!), so if you are here, please say hi so I can properly thank you.  The aniline leather is super soft (the charcoal even more so than the brown, though they are both really soft), and I plan to get another bag one day. Maybe another tote, maybe the foldover tote, maybe a messenger bag. She really has some great styles, and she is so accommodating and sweet with custom requests.
> 
> It has the most wonderful puddle.


Thanks Julip for posting this. I missed the original post about the kindle cozy until now and I have been dreaming of one of these bags for a couple of weeks, (when I was trying to catch up on this thread) so I "dropped the hammer" as the DH says & ordered one. I am soooo excited! I got the tote in navy with eggshell leaves. It took me FOREVER to decide between the navy & grey............after I get this one, another order may be in the works! Thanks again! (and thanks to Neo too, for posting about hers)


----------



## angelmum3

uh oh - sorry to mislead, I'm getting a K3... dd has one - I thought we could share, I keep track of freebies for my mom (she's in FL, summers in Indiana - - she bought the Kindle for DD's bday, we talked her into one for herself, and one for dd!) but, DD doesnt like me touching her Kindle!  teenagers!


----------



## Someone Nameless

angelmum3 said:


> uh oh - sorry to mislead, I'm getting a K3... dd has one - I thought we could share, I keep track of freebies for my mom (she's in FL, summers in Indiana - - she bought the Kindle for DD's bday, we talked her into one for herself, and one for dd!) but, DD doesnt like me touching her Kindle! teenagers!


SQUEEEEE!!! K3 is awesome and I think the wifi is perfect! You absolutely NEED an Oberon for it. I ended up getting just the Amazon cover and I miss my Oberon.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie: Tell me about the Meteorites.  How do you look today?


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Kindle Gracie: Tell me about the Meteorites. How do you look today?


Sorry to take so long with my review. Could I just say that working is cramping my style?  The meteorites....hummmm.....they are really different. It's hard to really describe them. I DO like them. It's not a huge obvious difference but I do think they give my skin a pretty look, maybe a 'smoother, finished look' is the right wording. I'm anxious to see too how my face looks at the end of the day. If I had to say right now, I'd say that they are a keeper for me anyway. Again, I love the novelty of them....Sorta like drinking your tea from a fine china cup - not required but it really makes you feel special.  And they DO smell gorgeous!

They are a luxury and it's hard to say whether it would be worth it for anyone else or not. The good thing about ordering online from Sephora is that I got free shipping and they include a return label which is also free shipping, so there's no skin off my wallet to try them.

I will say that I do like the pink brush. It's very soft. Every one of those brushes that I've had seem to shed a little here and there. There's nothing worse than a long dark bristle stuck to your face. This one doesn't seem to shed but if it does at least it is pink and doesn't show up.

I LOVE the lipstick. Love the case with the 'diamond' on the end and love the product itself. I like the color, the slight shimmer, the texture and the feel.

I also changed my Clarisonic brush last night. WOW. I didn't realize how much mine had worn until I compared the new one to the old one and I won't wait that long next time. It makes a big difference.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ahhhhh, Cobbie, I'll be anxious to hear your review of the holiday Meteorites!


----------



## Jen

Well shoot. There is a Tuesday Mornings about 2 minutes from work, maybe a stop there at lunch is a good idea. If they have the Zarafina maybe it's a sign. It would probably have to stay at home though, having that next to my Tassimo at work would just be too much I think! My co-workers already make fun of my coffee habit. I drink most of my tea at work though - mornings are coffee, afternoons are tea. I'll see if they have one first. I just discovered Tazo's (my favorite tea) Wild Sweet Orange and am in LOVE with it. I haven't been able to find more, but of course good old Amazon comes through again.

I got my second Sephora order last night - and to Neo and whoever else recommended the Sugar lips treatment - thank you!!! Yesterday I had really badly chapped lips, today I don't. Seriously, that's how great this stuff is. Not sure about the eyeliner - I prefer a retractable eyeliner, I'm too lazy to keep sharpening and liquid is too strong for the look I like. I got Sephora's waterproof retractable, used it today but am still not sure if it's worth double the price of the Almay I currently buy. I'll give it a few days. Also not sure about the lipstick, I'm very picky about lipstick and it's just a little orange. Unfortunately my absolute favorite lipstick EVER I bought at Kohls and haven't been able to find more. I googled it, and of course it's a Kohl's exclusive and they don't sell it online. BOO! 
Day 2 of the hourglass primer - I love this stuff. My skin feels so much silkier, and normally by now I'd be shiny. I think it's worth the price tag. 
Now I want the meteorites, geez ladies!! I have to go to Sephora in the next few days anyway. I'm so weak.

I've also pretty much convinced myself that my one year quitting present to myself is going to be an iPad. No, don't _need_ one. I have a DXG, an ipod and a macbook. But I really want it, so I think I'm going to go for it. Plus, the bonus I'll be getting will more than pay for it and any accessory I want to get. How funny, the case I've had my eye on is the one Kindle Gracie, gadget girl and skyblue have! Bummed I missed that $9.95 price, WOW!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> Kindle Gracie, how long did you go before changing your Mia brush? It is a Mia, right?


Well, that's just the thing! I suppose I lost track and I have no idea. I thought it was still doing the job but like an old toothbrush, I didn't realize the difference until I got a new one. Apparently I used it too long. I do use my twice a day for two minutes religiously! I just now ordered the new brush (this was my second one) but I'd recommend you keep a spare on hand so you can compare and when there's noticeable difference, change it! Yes, I have a Mia.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, which lipstick and what color did you get?

I got a 'birthday gift' from Sephora and it included an eyeshadow, an eyeliner and a mascara, all in small sizes.  I tried the eyeliner and the same thing happened.  The pencil tug, tug, tugged at my lid and nothing came off!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh Cobbie, I'm afraid that time slipped away and I used mine way longer than 3 months.  Maybe 6!


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> Sorry to take so long with my review. Could I just say that working is cramping my style?  The meteorites....hummmm.....they are really different. It's hard to really describe them. I DO like them. It's not a huge obvious difference but I do think they give my skin a pretty look, maybe a 'smoother, finished look' is the right wording. I'm anxious to see too how my face looks at the end of the day. If I had to say right now, I'd say that they are a keeper for me anyway. Again, I love the novelty of them....Sorta like drinking your tea from a fine china cup - not required but it really makes you feel special.  And they DO smell gorgeous!
> 
> They are a luxury and it's hard to say whether it would be worth it for anyone else or not. The good thing about ordering online from Sephora is that I got free shipping and they include a return label which is also free shipping, so there's no skin off my wallet to try them.
> 
> I will say that I do like the pink brush. It's very soft. Every one of those brushes that I've had seem to shed a little here and there. There's nothing worse than a long dark bristle stuck to your face. This one doesn't seem to shed but if it does at least it is pink and doesn't show up.
> 
> I LOVE the lipstick. Love the case with the 'diamond' on the end and love the product itself. I like the color, the slight shimmer, the texture and the feel.
> 
> I also changed my Clarisonic brush last night. WOW. I didn't realize how much mine had worn until I compared the new one to the old one and I won't wait that long next time. It makes a big difference.


Cool! Tell me which color you chose, I can't remember if you told us or not. Is it the holiday? I may be able to sneak into Sephora, or is it only available online I have that $20 gift from Sephora which would make these more affordable. Someone posted earlier that they last forever.

I don't remember which lipstick you got. Please share!


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> Jen, which lipstick and what color did you get?
> 
> I got a 'birthday gift' from Sephora and it included an eyeshadow, an eyeliner and a mascara, all in small sizes. I tried the eyeliner and the same thing happened. The pencil tug, tug, tugged at my lid and nothing came off!


I got the Maniac long wearing lipstick in reddish browh cream. It looks like the perfect color, even in the tube. But comes on a little orangey. I might take it with me to Sephora and try a few other colors. Like I said, I'm picky with lipstick. I prefer a matte look so I avoided the ones with 'shimmer' in the description.

I just don't like eye pencils! But then some of the retractable ones go on too strong. I seem to have a problem with flaking, even with the Sephora. After I put it on I see some small dark flakes on my skin under my eyes. I don't get it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Limited Edition Meteorites. I love the tin too! As the description says, it_ is_ subtle.

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P276802&categoryId=RVP

Two Faced lipstick in Celebrity Meltdown. Did I mention I love the diamond on the end of the case? I'm a sucker! 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P202641&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=4225

The saddest part of all is that I liked the Meteorites enough that I found and WANT this, but HOLY MOLY! Isn't it GORGEOUS though?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3133012?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_pla=makeup:womenowder&cm_ite=guerlain_%27meteorites_voyage_poudre_d%27or%27_compact:326871&cm_ven=Froogle&mr:trackingCode=946B71A7-33D6-DF11-8F9A-001B2163195C&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Jen

I'll try that one when I go into Sephora! I have to find a new one.

Ooh!! I found a picture of my Simply Vera Wang purse that I got at Kohls - it won't let me save the picture.

http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/womens/handbagswallets/satchelstotes/PRD~596013/Simply+Vera+Vera+Wang+Ruffle+Luxe+Tote.jsp

I LOVE it. Love it.


----------



## Jen

Apparently Sephora heard me talking about how I wanted the meteorites - they just e-mailed me a $15 gift card.  That might just put me over the edge on those!


----------



## Addie

Kindle Gracie: Regarding the meteorites, I brush my whole face with them (swirling the brush in the pot occasionally) once. That's usually enough for me. I do notice a finished look as well. Love them.

I've got the 03 ones, though, and they match my skin tone very well. For the holiday ones, I'll probably use that one as more of a highlighter. I notice I put on too much when my face looks powdery. For mom, she's got the 01. She puts it all over her face, but she has to use a considerably lighter hand. If she's not careful, she'll be able to see the white. I tried the 01 once, but I thought it made my face too pale. But then again, I'm a tan-by-the-pool and bronzing powder type girl.

That powder is adorable! I'm a packaging lover. But wow, what a price tag!

My meteorites are taking forever to arrive! They won't get here until early next week. Actually, the majority of the stuff I bought recently will be here next week. I'm going to look like a crazy shopper to all my neighbors and to whoever drops off my packages. And of course I'm pretty busy next week, so I probably won't be home when they arrive.

Jen: Let us know if you're able to find one!
And yay for getting an iPad! A perfect one-year present. Congrats on that and on your bonus!
Love that purse!


----------



## skyblue

I am walking the fence on the Meteorites!  Yes? No? Yes? No?    They are pricey, but I have $20 from Sephora.   I own the Too Faced Candlelight powder which I love, and it's a lot less money.  I love my Laura Geller Portofino highlighter and The Balm Mary Lou Manizer.  Do I need any more "glow"?  Probably not.  Maybe.  I would purchase the Limited Edition which isn't available in stores.  The coupon is only good until the 13th so I am forced to make a decision.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I wouldn't buy it for glow.  I don't think it gives me a lot of glow.  I still used a little facial  highlighter today.  It's more of a finish but it's really hard to explain.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I should add that I STILL love my Satin Sun but once mine is gone, it's gone and won't be available unless someone else could figure out the mix, which is a possibility.  I may even like the Two Faced Candlelight powder just as well if I had tried it.  

Here we are with Skyblue trying to decide whether to talk herself into it and I'm trying to decide if I should talk myself out of it.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> I wouldn't buy it for glow. I don't think it gives me a lot of glow. I still used a little facial highlighter today. It's more of a finish but it's really hard to explain.


My skin needs help so maybe I do need it.  How's that for rationalization?


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> My skin needs help so maybe I do need it.  How's that for rationalization?


BAD because it gives you a nice finished look. 

I got the $15 gift card by email and I want this!

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P263701&categoryId=C23453#


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> BAD because it gives you a nice finished look.
> 
> I got the $15 gift card by email and I want this!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P263701&categoryId=C23453#


Ooooh, get it! I saw it at Ulta. It is really nice!


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> The saddest part of all is that I liked the Meteorites enough that I found and WANT this, but HOLY MOLY! Isn't it GORGEOUS though?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3133012?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_pla=makeup:womenowder&cm_ite=guerlain_%27meteorites_voyage_poudre_d%27or%27_compact:326871&cm_ven=Froogle&mr:trackingCode=946B71A7-33D6-DF11-8F9A-001B2163195C&mr:referralID=NA


Just jumping in to let you know that I saw (and tried!) the compact at the Seoul airport where I bought my LE Meteorites, and while the case is ABSOLUTELY gorgeous, the powder itself is VERY white, and also goes on more heavily than the little balls. The salesgirl actually even told me that I really shouldn't get it as it would be too white for me (I mean, really, she was talking me out of it!!!!!) - and I am a natural blond caucasian (but with yellow undertones to my skin, lol).

So unless you are really very white, no regrets to be had 

Hope this helps 

Jen, super cute purse, and go for the iPad!!!!!!! But have you checked the Saddleback Leather cases for it? Their leather is just sooooo yummy....


----------



## Someone Nameless

I wouldn't consider buying it, but yes Neo, that helps.  At least I know that I couldn't use it even if I did have the money to blow.    Thanks


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> My skin needs help so maybe I do need it.  How's that for rationalization?


OH, so you said maybe you DO need to do it. I thought you said "don't"!!! I'm multi-tasking here. That's why my reply didn't make sense!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Saving up my tips to buy a new backpack. lol. its kinda weird of a twenty-one year old, but it does show my geekiness. may just use it for CES 2011. lol.


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> Jen, super cute purse, and go for the iPad!!!!!!! But have you checked the Saddleback Leather cases for it? Their leather is just sooooo yummy....


Oh no.....those are really pretty!! I'm a sucker for the buttery leather. Well, if I'm buying the iPad......


----------



## Addie

Well, I just bought myself a Kindle ... kind of. 
So I originally ordered the Kindle 3G & Wifi back when it first popped up as a preorder. Back in November, I noticed a spot on the screen that I couldn't eliminate no matter what I did. I called CS and they immediately sent me out a new one. When I got the replacement the next day, I compared the two and noticed that the contrast was far superior on the old one with the screen problem. I called CS again and they sent out another one. That one was the winner. So I had three Kindles in the house at one time. I packed up the first two, went to UPS for the first and had UPS come to my house for the other (a very accidental and unnecessarily complicated way of doing it).
I received two emails telling me I would have to pay for them if they weren't returned. Then I got two emails saying Amazon received them. Then I got an email saying I was being refunded 151.20 (which is minus shipping) for the Kindle. I kind of shrugged it off because I figured it just meant they removed the hold on my account. I checked my statement today, and it turns out Amazon did refund me the amount but never charged me for a second Kindle. So somewhere along the way, they got confused and thought I had returned all my Kindles.
I called and had them charge me the amount they refunded me. So I kind of just re-purchased my Kindle from Amazon. And now my adventure is hopefully over and I can get back to what's important: buying other stuff. 

Also, everyone needs the holiday meteorites. 
(Says the person who hasn't received hers yet)


----------



## Jane917

I am back home after 4 days at work out of town. The tower of packages waiting for me was overwhelming.

Clairisonic Mia.......in the charger.
Mary Kay order....lots of regular stuff
Hamilton Beach 3-in-1 Slow Cooker......I will fire it up tomorrow
Hanna Andersson nightgown and turtle neck.....have I enabled anyone with Hanna Andersson yet? I buy a new nightgown every 10 years or so.....they last that long! When my kids were little they have many Hannas. 
New business cards and Body Shop order not here yet!


----------



## Barbiedull

I just received the Sephora $15 gift card in my email too!
I didn't buy anything during the Friends and Family 20%,
so I was surprised to get the email.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got the $15 coupon today... Now I need to send hubs to Sephora to pick up some Philosophy for me..


----------



## Jane917

I need to go to my local JCP this weekend to see if we have a Sephora in it. I really want to see some of the lipsticks they have. I am not very successful chosing lipsticks from an on-line sample.


----------



## Jen

Jane917 said:


> I need to go to my local JCP this weekend to see if we have a Sephora in it. I really want to see some of the lipsticks they have. I am not very successful chosing lipsticks from an on-line sample.


Look on the Sephora website under the store locator - that's how I just found out there is one in the JCP right near me!!


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> Look on the Sephora website under the store locator - that's how I just found out there is one in the JCP right near me!!


Bad news! My local JCP does not have a Sephora. However, the JCP that is 60 miles from where I work (and 100 miles from home) has one! Guess I will have to take a trip down there after work someday.


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> I am back home after 4 days at work out of town. The tower of packages waiting for me was overwhelming.
> 
> Clairisonic Mia.......in the charger.
> Mary Kay order....lots of regular stuff
> Hamilton Beach 3-in-1 Slow Cooker......I will fire it up tomorrow
> Hanna Andersson nightgown and turtle neck.....have I enabled anyone with Hanna Andersson yet? I buy a new nightgown every 10 years or so.....they last that long! When my kids were little they have many Hannas.
> New business cards and Body Shop order not here yet!


My kids wore Hannah jammies for years! They are super soft and perfect for sensitive skin!


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> Jane, no enabling here with Hanna Andersson. I just got a big box for my DGD delivered. She's been wearing their clothes all of her 6-yr old life. She had an outfit on a few days ago that she's been wearing for three years. What dish will you christen your slow cooker with tomorrow?


Cobbie, my older boy, now 32 (!) wore his Hannah Ts for 2 years, then passed them down to his younger brother, now 28 (!). Little brother wore them 2 years, then we turned them back in for a 20% discount on new Hannahs! Their snowpants and winter coats were also Hannahs! I have a few Hannah Ts that I swear I have had for 20 years. DH even has Hannah jammies, though he rarely wears them. I live in Hannah cotton nightgowns. When I am in Portland (OR) I try to visit the outlet store.

Your DGD is very lucky that DGM buys her Hannahs!

My slow cooker will be christened tomorrow with Chicken Breasts with Lemon and Rosemary. I work from home tomorrow, and I can imagine the smell will be heavenly!


----------



## Ruby296

My older daughter will only wear Hanna undies! And I love the "playdress/daydress w/opposite stripe legging combos too. They wear like iron and are sooo cute!


----------



## Someone Nameless

So if you put on too much of the Meteorites does it make you look white?


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> Whoa, Nellie! Are you telling me you can turn in Hannas for a 20% discount on new ones? I have never heard of that. Is that still their policy?
> 
> This used to be their policy, but I think it may be only 10% now.
> 
> I was looking for a Somersize recipe today for Lemon and Rosemary Chicken Breasts.  I was too lazy to look through my books and was searching online. Would you share?


I got the recipe from the book that came with the slow cooker. This for a 2 qt slow cooker.

2-3 chicken breasts, skin on , bone in
juice of 1 lemon
2 springs of fresh rosemay
2-3 T smoked paprika
salt and pepper

Cook on low 4 hours or HIGH 3.5 hours.


----------



## corkyb

Hmmm, I am a VIB at Sephora, spents gads of money during F&F, and since then, and have not received a gift card from Sephora.  Hmmmpf.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> Yes, I think it does. A little goes a long way. I like it so much I'd even consider a darker foundation.


errr, I think I discovered this tonight.


----------



## Someone Nameless

corkyb said:


> Hmmm, I am a VIB at Sephora, spents gads of money during F&F, and since then, and have not received a gift card from Sephora. Hmmmpf.


Don't give up yet. I got one too. How do you become a VIB?


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie said:


> Don't give up yet. I got one too. How do you become a VIB?


Spend more money, I think! Or maybe $500 at one time? I really don't know what i did, but I became one during F&F and it's supposed to give me extra perks.


----------



## Jen

Hmm, I've spent a total of about $200 at Sephora and I got $15.  That's strange corkyb.  Could it have ended up in your junk mail?  
Speaking of Sephora, I'm going to head over after work today.  We're supposed to get snow tomorrow, so I want to get it out of the way.  I think I'm going to get the meteorites with my $15 plus credit from a few things I'm returning.  Question for the meteorites ladies, is the brush worth it?  It says it's specifically for that, and if it's worth it I'd get it.  But if not I could buy a cheaper brush or use one I have.  If it helps put the right amount on it's worth it I think.  

I stopped by another Kohls yesterday hoping to find some of my favorite lipstick that they're getting rid of with no luck.  I ended up deciding to google it, I knew it was Kohls exclusive but figured it was worth a shot.  I ended up finding a lady that sells all kinds of brand new makeup for cheaper on ebay, she had these for about half the price brand new and unopened.  I was skeptical, but she had 9000 98% or better reviews, so I went for it.  Score!  I bought 5.  And am kind of wondering if I should have bought more!  They're $12 in store, she sold them for $6.99 each with free shipping.  So my lipstick dillema is on hold for now.  

My second mission yesterday at Tuesday Mornings was unsuccessful as well, she said she thinks they sold the last one last week! Of course!  So I'm putting the probable upcoming tea obsession on hold until after I buy the iPad at least.  I found out yesterday there is probably going to be a version 2 in about 6 months, but I'm not sure I care about the new features.  They're adding a camera, but I could care less about that.  I don't even use my cell phone camera.  They're adding a mini usb port, but I have absolutely no use for that either.  I don't know if it's worth it for me to wait that long now that I've decided I want one!  Hmm.  

Vegas, that is a cute backpack!  

Thanks Cobbie for that picture - I like the brown too, but I'm happy I got the burgundy.  I'm still in that phase that I randomly reach over and pick it up just to look at it.  That's when you know you love it   !!  Someone earlier said they hang their bella purse in the pantry so they can look at it - that's pretty much how I feel about this one!


----------



## corkyb

What is that ebay addy?  I love discounted new makeup that is not old.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Jen, that's a really great purse. The color is luscious. I can see why you're so excited. Here's a photo I found that really shows off the actual size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neo, thanks for your Seoul experience. I was going to suggest a poll to have Kindle Gracie banned from this thread for bringing that here.  I think the case is fabulous. I am finding that I still look lighter with the Meteorites. I'm going to try my Chanel powder once more to see if it's the Meteorites, the lighter foundation I was sold in October or a combination of both. It might be the lack of a bronzer that I recently started using but have now stopped since I got the Meteorites. I don't always do makeup so it takes me a longer time to solve problems by process of elimination.
> 
> Vegas_Asian, that is a darling backpack. You'll have fun with it, no doubt.
> 
> Jane, no enabling here with Hanna Andersson. I just got a big box for my DGD delivered. She's been wearing their clothes all of her 6-yr old life. She had an outfit on a few days ago that she's been wearing for three years. What dish will you christen your slow cooker with tomorrow?
> 
> AddieLove, I had the same experience. I thought my Kindle wasn't charging properly and got sent two more only to realize that it was user error.  How can that be? Unfortunately, with me that's usually the case. Anyway, I was credited for one and had to call and tell them to run a charge.


What is this bag called and where can I buy it? How much? I could not find it onlin.


----------



## Barbiedull

Small print on my Sephora $15 "gift card" is $15 off $40.
Not a big deal to me, since I would spend $50 to get free shipping, but a heads up for anyone wanting to use it for $15 off in-store.


----------



## Jen

corkyb said:


> What is that ebay addy? I love discounted new makeup that is not old.


http://stores.ebay.com/TEAPOT-HILL-ROAD

Teapot Hill Road. I'll let you know how mine looks when it gets in!



corkyb said:


> What is this bag called and where can I buy it? How much? I could not find it onlin.


Oh no! The link I posted the other day had it at $57, now it says no longer available

http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/womens/handbagswallets/satchelstotes/PRD~596013/Simply+Vera+Vera+Wang+Ruffle+Luxe+Tote.jsp

Do you have a Kohls near you? It's a Simply Vera Wang purse, I just got it there a few days ago. Mine is burgundy.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm going to try my Meteorites a couple more times and then make a decision. I _may_ send them back. Yesterday when I used them I pulled the mirror down in the car to see how they looked in the daylight. I remember thinking that my blush looked really pale and that was weird because I've put on blush for so many years, I could do it blindfolded. THEN, last night I was going to a holiday event and I only had time to touch up my makeup and I reapplied the Meteorites. When I got home and looked at my face, I thought I looked like I had just recovered from some illness - pale. 

Maybe I'm using too much but I'll try them a couple more times. Skyblue, I may have led you astray. I may not keep them.


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm going to try my Meteorites a couple more times and then make a decision. I _may_ send them back. Yesterday when I used them I pulled the mirror down in the car to see how they looked in the daylight. I remember thinking that my blush looked really pale and that was weird because I've put on blush for so many years, I could do it blindfolded. THEN, last night I was going to a holiday event and I only had time to touch up my makeup and I reapplied the Meteorites. When I got home and looked at my face, I thought I looked like I had just recovered from some illness - pale.
> 
> Maybe I'm using too much but I'll try them a couple more times. Skyblue, I may have led you astray. I may not keep them.


Which ones did you buy? I'm thinking of the 03.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I bought the holiday Limited Edition ones and I really WANT to love them!


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> I bought the holiday Limited Edition ones and I really WANT to love them!


I think a couple of people have said that, that's too bad! That is sort of the reason I'm leaning towards the 03, I'm pale enough in the winter!


----------



## skyblue

Gasp, KindleGracie!  Lead me astray?  Maybe you need to do the Meteorites and then do a quick swipe of blush.  Let me know!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, I'm anxious to see what you think about the 03.

Skyblue, did you order/get them?    I'm really tempted to save myself some money and try your candlelight power and send off some of my Satin Sun to be cloned.


----------



## skyblue

No, Kindle Gracie, I did not order them yet.  I am going to Sephora with my $20 free money tomorrow.  If I can't find something else I need or want better, I will possibly order online.  I am still not convinced they are worth $56 (or $36 with free money).  I know I can return them, but I want to get something I really love/want/need.  The Candlelight powder is extremely subtle, too.  It has lasted a long time.


----------



## Jen

I might check out the candlelight powder while I'm in Sephora to see if that's what I'm looking for instead of the meteorites.  Half the price might convince me!  But, for something that will last as long as I think the meteorites will last, I think it might be worth it if they're that much better.  We'll see!  
I'll report back to let you guys know what I end up buying and how I like it.


----------



## skyblue

I will be interested in your opinion, Jen.


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> I will be interested in your opinion, Jen.


Ditto.

Also, if anyone shops through ebates, today The Body Shop is 10% cash back.


----------



## Neo

OK, we know I'm not totally partial on the subject ( ), but I do find that only a little of the Meteorites goes a long way, and certainly don't use it as I would other powder - I have a much lighter hand! I also put on my blush last, after the Meteorites, but then again I do that with all powders.

Jen, just ask a sales person to help you find the right color for you - it's not necessarily about how dark they are (they really are super subtle, and supposed to be that way, nothing heavy, just the last finishing touch to your make-up), but rather about what they enhance in your skin tone. For example, my skin has rather yellow undertones (although I'm really quite super white in the winter), no pinks, but sometimes a bit of redness in winter. I use the 02, and those work very well for me: they get rid of the redness, and give my yellow undertoned skin some light.

As for the brush: I resisted buying it for the longest time (because of the price!) and used other stuff. Then, a year or so ago, I finally caved in and have to say that I found it totally worth it!!!!! The brush is a little bit harder (not quite as soft) as my other powder/blush brushes, but it does help a lot in getting to the actual powder (to get it off the balls) and getting the right amount of it on your face. If that brush ever gets too old/destroyed or I lose it, I would definitely buy it again in a heartbeat if I were to continue using my Meteorites. I don't use that brush for anything else either.

Hope this helps! Please let us know how it goes tonight  

Oh, and I've never managed to even finish a pot of Meteorites in my life! I've finally thrown one pot away after 2 years of almost daily use and bought a new one because I figured that after 2 years it was time for something fresh


----------



## skyblue

Thanks Neo, for your insight.  I am a light medium and would say my skin leans toward a yellow undertone in the winter.  I hope I can find a Guerlain counter tomorrow.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm pretty much similar, I think and this may sound crazy but I can't really determine which undertone I am.  I don't think I look pinkish and I don't really think I look yellowish either.  What does THAT mean?


----------



## Barbiedull

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm pretty much similar, I think and this may sound crazy but I can't really determine which undertone I am. I don't think I look pinkish and I don't really think I look yellowish either. What does THAT mean?


Look at the veins on the back side of your wrist. If they look blue, you probably have pink undertones. If greenish, you probably have yellow. (Unless someone has a better method?)


----------



## Someone Nameless

Check out this video. I'm sorry if this is any of you but bwahaaaahaaa!!! (oh goodness I hope you don't know her.) She cracks me up. Can we say raccoon eyes?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSX6ntucbNY&feature=related


----------



## skyblue

We need to have a Meteorites party.  Cobbie and Neo can be our consultants!


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> Check out this video. I'm sorry if this is any of you but bwahaaaahaaa!!! (oh goodness I hope you don't know her.) She cracks me up. Can we say raccoon eyes?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSX6ntucbNY&feature=related


Eeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! She needs to take off ALL of that makeup! If any of you know her, please tell her that. It's just bad. 
Hmmm. I've never been to the Sephora inside a JCP, will they even have the meteorites? I didn't consider that. I'll be pretty sad if they don't! The closest actual Sephora is a good 45 minutes away.


----------



## Barbiedull

This seems to be a good deal ($42.99 plus shipping.):

http://cgi.ebay.com/Guerlain-Meteorites-Minatures-Collections-Brush-/130349411849?pt=US_Makeup_Face&hash=item1e596e2e09

I think this is what they look like opened:


----------



## Addie

This looks like a pretty good deal for tea beginners:

$19.99 + $5 shipping on Woot. Good until midnight.

Includes:

Perfect Cup Tea Pot - 16 oz 
4 Flower balls in individual foil bags
Loose Leaf Fruit tea in foil bag - 2 oz 
Loose Leaf Green Tea in foil bag - 2 oz
Loose Leaf Earl Grey - 2 oz
Wooden Tea scoop

What do my tea people think? I don't have the one by Teavana or Adagio, but it looks pretty similar.

And Jen, I'm pretty sure the Sephora inside JC Penney will not have the meteorites. Wouldn't hurt to call and double check, though.


----------



## Jen

Barbiedull said:


> This seems to be a good deal ($42.99 plus shipping.):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Guerlain-Meteorites-Minatures-Collections-Brush-/130349411849?pt=US_Makeup_Face&hash=item1e596e2e09
> 
> I think this is what they look like opened:


WOW! That's a great deal, especially if that's the $36 brush?

I didn't even consider that they wouldn't be there, I've only ever been inside the big stores. I shop mostly online. Well shoot.

That Woot tea deal looks interesting, I'd like to hear what the tea lovers think too.


----------



## Addie

It's not the same brush I have. Here's the one I got:


----------



## Someone Nameless

Also, look at the reviews of this on Amazon. Some people seem to think that there are some counterfeits being made

http://www.amazon.com/Guerlain-Meteorites-Minatures-Collections-Brush/dp/B000KWKOZE


----------



## skyblue

Well isn't that the old packaging?  The reviews on Nordstrom mentioned the new packaging with the improved lid.  The brush is old or counterfeit, but if it is legitimate, this set is a steal.


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Well isn't that the old packaging? The reviews on Nordstrom mentioned the new packaging with the improved lid. The brush is old or counterfeit, but if it is legitimate, this set is a steal.


Steal it and let us know.  I think those containers are tiny though. And what if you can only use one shade? It's not a steal for one tiny container.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm loving this purple velvet tunic.
http://www.softsurroundings.com/P/Silk_Velvet_Tunic_II/20/#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## skyblue

The last time I brewed tea, the water "super heated" and I severly burned my hand.  I haven't had brewed tea since. 

I bet you look divine, Kindle Gracie!


----------



## Jen

It's the same old thing, generally when it seems too good to be true it probably is.

I'm torn now! I wanted to try both the candlelight powder and the meteorites, but in order to do that I need to go up to the north side of town in rush hour traffic, if I go today. I don't know if there is any point going to the JCP Sephora if they don't have the one thing I was looking for! Decisions decisions. I did just get a new audiobook, so maybe it'll be worth it to make the trip and start my new book.



Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm loving this purple velvet tunic.
> http://www.softsurroundings.com/P/Silk_Velvet_Tunic_II/20/#BVRRWidgetID


I LOVE Soft Surroundings. I generally throw their catalogs away before even looking at them, I always want all of the $120 sweaters. I'm a cozy sweater person, and I have ENOUGH! I would take every single thing they have! That tunic is gorgeous Kindle Gracie!


----------



## julip

*Andra *- thanks so much for the positive vibes for my lymphoma-battling kitty. I'm sorry you had to deal with this too before. It is tough, but well worth it to keep them as happy and comfortable for as long as possible. He's having a harder time now, but all in all still being with us at 16.5 years old, I'm so proud of him for keeping up such good spirits after first being given 4 months to live - almost 4 years ago!

*Neo *- welcome back! So glad to see your posts again. And congrats on your 1 yr anniversary of being smoke free! Your new teapot is beautiful, and I'm averting my eyes! Still want your Teavana pot. I'm also glad to see you got your hands on the LE Meteorites too on your way home. I also put it on before my blush, and I actually find I notice the Meteorites 'glow' on my cheekbones after putting on the blush. BTW - loving that NARS Lovejoy and have been using it every day! So glad you recommended that one. I am also really loving the Hourglass Primer and although I have plenty left and know it will last a good long time, I'm going to use my $20 VIB coupon to get a backup!

*Kindled Spirit* - did you get that Sodastream from BB&B? If so, I would love to hear how you like it! I love just plain sparkling water. I truly don't need another appliance on my counter, though! 

*AddieLove *- I saw you mention the IngenuiTea - I have both sizes of that and I love them! About 5 years ago I was a complete Adagio Tea addict - most of my teaware is from there, as is my loose teas.

*angelmum3 *- congrats on your Christmas Kindle! I just knew you'd have one by the New Year! 

*kjn33 *- woo hoo - can't wait to see pics of your navy/eggshell Bella Bag! I'm glad you caved too. I am sure I will have another bag S&S bag within the next few months. I'm probably going to go for a grey this time.

*Kindle Gracie* - I love that Too Faced Celebrity Meltdown lippie too! It is a pretty and unique color while still remaining neutral. Love it!


----------



## julip

This is not shopping related at all, but I wanted to share with you all what DH and I are doing tonight - we are going to be at this USO Event - VH1 Divas Salute the Troops! It's being filmed at the base where DH works, and I'm so excited to see Kathy Griffin, who is hosting, and Sugarland. I am also looking forward to seeing Katy Perry, Grace Potter & the Nocturnals, and Paramore (via satellite) as I like some songs from each of them. AND, extremely excited that Heart was just added to the lineup!

This show will be aired starting Sunday at 9pm on VH1. They repeat a lot, though. I am not one to want to be on tv, so I didn't pursue VIP passes . I'll just be content to have a nice vantage point of the stage!


----------



## kjn33

Julip, that sounds fun!! Kathy Griffin is hysterical, and Heart rocks the casbah!! Have a wonderul time


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> The last time I brewed tea, the water "super heated" and I severly burned my hand. I haven't had brewed tea since.
> 
> I bet you look divine, Kindle Gracie!


Oh, I don't actually _have_ the tunic, just wishing! Truth of the matter is, it's 2:32 p.m. and I'm still in my pajamas.


----------



## Jen

julip said:


> This is not shopping related at all, but I wanted to share with you all what DH and I are doing tonight - we are going to be at this USO Event - VH1 Divas Salute the Troops! It's being filmed at the base where DH works, and I'm so excited to see Kathy Griffin, who is hosting, and Sugarland. I am also looking forward to seeing Katy Perry, Grace Potter & the Nocturnals, and Paramore (via satellite) as I like some songs from each of them. AND, extremely excited that Heart was just added to the lineup!
> 
> This show will be aired starting Sunday at 9pm on VH1. They repeat a lot, though. I am not one to want to be on tv, so I didn't pursue VIP passes . I'll just be content to have a nice vantage point of the stage!


FUN!!! Heart?! Excellent!! Have a blast!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Julip, that sounds awesome.  I went to a Winter Wonderland last night and nothing gets you in the Christmas spirit like a holiday even like that.  Have fun come back and tell us all about it.

update on my Meteorites:  I used them again tonight and I can now say that rule #1 is to use a light hand.  More is not better.  I think I'm back to loving them again after day 2.  Using them for touching up your makeup at the end of the day may not be the way to go.  They seem to last a long time and applying more is what probably made me look pale.  Blush after meteorites = much better.

Also I got my Chico's tops today and they are MUCH BETTER in person than on the web site.  Love them!


----------



## Barbiedull

Kindle Gracie said:


> Also, look at the reviews of this on Amazon. Some people seem to think that there are some counterfeits being made
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Guerlain-Meteorites-Minatures-Collections-Brush/dp/B000KWKOZE


 The link I sent was for Ebay, not Amazon. The Ebay seller has sold over 300 of those sets and
has excellent feedback. If they're fakes, they must be good ones.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> This is not shopping related at all, but I wanted to share with you all what DH and I are doing tonight - we are going to be at this USO Event - VH1 Divas Salute the Troops! It's being filmed at the base where DH works, and I'm so excited to see Kathy Griffin, who is hosting, and Sugarland. I am also looking forward to seeing Katy Perry, Grace Potter & the Nocturnals, and Paramore (via satellite) as I like some songs from each of them. AND, extremely excited that Heart was just added to the lineup!
> 
> This show will be aired starting Sunday at 9pm on VH1. They repeat a lot, though. I am not one to want to be on tv, so I didn't pursue VIP passes . I'll just be content to have a nice vantage point of the stage!


YAY!!! Welcome back julip.  That sounds like such a good show! Please tell us all about it and I hope you get some good pics. As for the Sodastream..I haven't caved.......yet.


----------



## Addie

Julip: That sounds like so much fun! Have a great time!


----------



## Jen

Well, I ended up deciding to drive up to the Sephora.  I'm glad I did, traffic was light and I made it there in just over 20 minutes, it was great.  A co-worker told me about a back way I didn't know about that saved me a good 15 minutes!  Now I know Sephora is easier to get to.....anyway - I spent a good deal of time talking to a the guy that worked there.  He showed me the candlelight and the meteorites.  The candlelight was nice, it really was.  Maybe a little white for me, and not what I was looking for - but really a good product if you're looking for a face highlighter.  But I fell for the meteorites.  They're beautiful.  I asked him which one I should get, and he told me that really all people can wear all of them, it sort of depends on what you want to use them for.  I explained my skin type, which is really unusual - it's tough to lump me into one of the categories.  My biggest problem is that my complexion is not very even, which is why I always wear makeup.  It's also why I was willing to spend $200 on a Clarisonic, $52 on primer and $56 on powder!!  I hate my skin, it can also be acne prone.  Anyway, I explained all of this to him and told him that I don't really love sparkles, I wanted more of a natural matte glow.  He then recommended the 03, which is what I was planning on getting.  It helps even the complexion and even says on there it's a matte finish, which is what I always go for.  There was only 1 left, and only one brush left - so I had to get the brush too!!  It'll take trying them on a fresh face to decide if I love them, but I think I will.  I stood there looking at them, wanting them....then figured I had that $15 to use, $30 in returns....why not!  I work reallly hard and make a good living, so there is absolutely no reason I shouldn't treat myself!  Plus, I mean the guy told me that he has all 3 and the 03 is his favorite on his skin  , what was I to do?  It's just such a luxury, I'm so excited!  I don't really buy things like this for myself, well - until I found this thread anyway!  I'll report back once I get the chance to really use them.  

It's friday night, I have a vodka tonic in my hand, and hubs is out getting our favorite takeout.  My only plans for the weekend include going to my parents to have another Thanksgiving, so they can give me a birthday present and feed me.  The rest is open....so I might be heading to the Apple store for my iPad!  Life is good   !


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, it sounds like life is very good!  That's fantastic!  Can't wait to hear your review after using them a couple of times.

Did they have or did he say anything about the LE holiday meteorites?  I'm wondering what they are supposed to do compared to the 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> Jen, it sounds like life is very good! That's fantastic! Can't wait to hear your review after using them a couple of times.
> 
> Did they have or did he say anything about the LE holiday meteorites? I'm wondering what they are supposed to do compared to the 1, 2 and 3.


Nope, he said those aren't available in stores. I asked about them, he said it's more of an all over highlighter, which wasn't what I wanted so we sort of skipped past it - but he didn't have those so he didn't really know.


----------



## skyblue

Jen, when is your birthday? Kindle Gracie, we may have birthday triplets!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Jen, when is your birthday? Kindle Gracie, we may have birthday triplets!


We'll take her!!! But, I think for you this means you MUST get meteorites. Your other two triplets now have them.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh yeah - For my birthday tonight my gorgeous DIL gave me a gift certificate for a European Facial at Radiant Reflections!  I've never had a facial and I can't wait!!!


----------



## skyblue

Now you have to clone your DIL!!!  She is DA BOMB! 

I tried the Meteorites at Sephora tonight, but they looked so WHITE!   I couldn't decide if I should get a "color", when they all looked WHITE, or try the Holiday Meteorites via online ordering.    I decided to wait and think it over.  I'll go back tomorrow.  After reading Jen's post, I'm leaning toward the 03.  I compared it to the Too Faced and I thought I liked that better because it's not WHITE.


----------



## corkyb

OK, I returned the 03 and ordered the Meteorites today.  I had the pressed though.  But I am thinking from the above descriptions that if the 03 balls are matte, I am going to prefer them to any sparkle that the LE has in it.  I may be looking at yet another return.  I'm not buying two meteorites to have on hand.  I'm NOT!


----------



## skyblue

See you at Sephora tomorrow, *corkyb*! LOL This quest for Meteorites is becoming rather comical to me! I guess because it's late and I am tired....I'm becoming punchy. 

I just ordered the Philosophy TSV from QVC. I like the Amazing Grace bath gel, so this kit seemed like a no brainer.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Corky, the LE Meteorites don't have any sparkle.  I expected them to but they don't.

Skyblue, I'll be waiting for your next report  The quest for the perfect Meteorite is very interesting indeed!


----------



## corkyb

Tervis 17 oz mugs are being discontinued.  Also sale on everything starts Monday in case you missed the last one.

It's 15, 20 or 25% off Monday through Wednesday, depending on how much you buy.  Use code gift2


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just tried to order the QVC Todays Special Value but I don't want it on auto-delivery.  When I say no to that the next screen says I don't have anything in my cart.  Do you have to get auto delivery to get it or what is the deal?


----------



## gajitldy

Kindle Gracie.    To the right side of the advertised price it says "individual purchase available". This is in orange letters on my screen.  Click on that and you should be good to go.  Happy shopping.

Diane


----------



## LauraB

I got a $20 gift card via email from sephora, a VIB thing, it is $20 to use on a $40 purchase (or more). So I bought a two pack of replacement heads for my new claisonic!  They were $40 for the two pack and I got them for about $22 with tax.  Presents already!


----------



## angelmum3

julip - thanks for sharing - how was date night?

ok evil kindle people - stop posting about meteorites, you are becoming evil meteorite people!!  I remember years ago that Adrianne and Signature A on HSN had a similar product that I had and used... can only find her specials on hsn right now... googled, and couldnt find it, so it must be discontinued..

Love we are having our first winter advisory!  so much to do, so little time... knit one purl 2 - or really knit 10 purl 10 14 times a row...

Tervis mug sale?  I resisted once!  Holey Moley.. will I resist again?  stay tuned.

I got in an auto delivery at hsn once - and it was easier to cancel then not to order at all (as soon as the first shipment arrived, I called to cancel the next deliveries!)  It was for their awesome cream, and it comes in pkgs of 2 - I cant use that much in a month


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Tervis 17 oz mugs are being discontinued. Also sale on everything starts Monday in case you missed the last one.
> 
> It's 15, 20 or 25% off Monday through Wednesday, depending on how much you buy. Use code gift2


And it looks like they're adding a 15 oz tumbler to their lineup. I should be getting my tumblers sometime next week, can't wait to try them!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> Jen, when is your birthday? Kindle Gracie, we may have birthday triplets!


Sorry, mine was last week! My parents were out of town for both my birthday & Thanksgiving so we're having it tonight instead. The only bummer is the snow that is starting to fall, they're about 25 minutes away. I hate driving in the snow!! I really don't like snow at all actually - unless I don't have to go anywhere for days, which is never!

Don't worry, I'll still talk you into the meteorites once I have a chance to use them  !

I get e-mail daily deals for the city I live in - for $59 I got a one hour sweedish massage, a full custom facial, a haircut & style, and a free 'glow' spray tan. What a deal! I've never had a spray tan, have any of you? I'm a little nervous about that part & might not do it, but $59 just for a sweedish massage and custom 5 step facial is good as it is!


----------



## Ruby296

Question for Julip, Cobbie and Neo (and anyone else who has the S&S Bella Bag): I thought I had ordered the small size, but it turns out I did something wrong during checkout and it never went through. I had ordered the gray w/silver hardware and w/mint leaves on one side & extra pocket. I want to re-order, but am now wondering if I should get the chocolate w/teal leaves. I don't know what color hardware would look better w/the brown either. Thoughts??  Also, is it easy to find your stuff inside or does it fall to the bottom in a "heap"? I usually like more structured bags w/organizing pockets etc. How long does it drop off your shoulder? I'm petite (5'2" is stretching it). Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Jen

Ruby, I don't have that bag, but I can comment on the one big bag versus tons of pockets.  My last purse had tons of pockets, and I thought I loved it.  But I always seemed to have trouble finding things!  Too many pockets can also be a problem!  I recently switched to a big tote bag and I LOVE it.  I don't know how much you keep in your purse, so it depends.  I keep a wallet, small makeup bag, glasses case, cell phone, keys & a moleskin notebook.  Soon my iPad  . Then I keep gum, a small advil bottle & chapstick in the zipper pocket.  
Just my two cents, but I'm surprised to find that I prefer a tote to tons of pockets.


----------



## Barbiedull

Has anyone tried Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer?  Sometimes I just don't want full makup, but I need a little color.
This sounds like a good product.

Any suggestions for tie storage? I'm looking for a storage solution (not a tie rack). My Husband has 
great taste in ties but doesn't use them on a daily basis, so I would like to keep them in good condition.


----------



## Jane917

Barbiedull said:


> Has anyone tried Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer? Sometimes I just don't want full makup, but I need a little color.
> This sounds like a good product.


This is so crazy that you asked about the LM Tinted Moisturizer. I have had a sample from Sephora for about a year, and decided to use it this morning. I like it as a moisturizer, but it does not have enough tint/coverage for me. However, it you have young, nice skin, I am sure idt would work nicely. I used my regular regime with it.....BE mineral foundation, blush, powder. 4 hours later my face still feels fine.

I used my Clarisonic Mia for the first time last night, so that may have helped the moisturizer do its stuff.


----------



## angelmum3

I hit buy - on QVC's TSV (Today's Special Value)  the 5 piece collection of Amazing Grace (or Falling in Love, or Pure Grace)  its just that the 2 ounces of perfume alone costs $40! The 3-1 shower is $22 for 16 ounces  I got the 5 piece set for $60 (and put it on easy pay for $16 a month!)

Now I can just start to use up my last year's smell 'ems...

DH doesnt wear ties much either - he organized them in the "tubs' storage bins - the ones he loves and wears mostly - and some he likes - and the holiday ties... He folds them neatly. . . lightly in thirds I think, maybe in half.


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> Ruby, I don't have that bag, but I can comment on the one big bag versus tons of pockets. My last purse had tons of pockets, and I thought I loved it. But I always seemed to have trouble finding things! Too many pockets can also be a problem! I recently switched to a big tote bag and I LOVE it. I don't know how much you keep in your purse, so it depends. I keep a wallet, small makeup bag, glasses case, cell phone, keys & a moleskin notebook. Soon my iPad . Then I keep gum, a small advil bottle & chapstick in the zipper pocket.
> Just my two cents, but I'm surprised to find that I prefer a tote to tons of pockets.


Jen, thanks so much for sharing your thoughts! I would say I carry a little less than you do on a regular basis. I don't carry a makeup bag or my Kindle daily, I read on my iPhone when I have to wait for an appt. I hadn't thought of the pockets making it hard to find stuff! I really do think I'm going to get this bag, just have to decide on color. I like grey, but have always had either black or brown bags. Maybe it's time to step outside the box


----------



## Barbiedull

Jane917 said:


> This is so crazy that you asked about the LM Tinted Moisturizer. I have had a sample from Sephora for about a year, and decided to use it this morning. I like it as a moisturizer, but it does not have enough tint/coverage for me. However, it you have young, nice skin, I am sure idt would work nicely. I used my regular regime with it.....BE mineral foundation, blush, powder. 4 hours later my face still feels fine.


 Thanks for the info Jane. I don't have a lot of skin problems other than being pale, but my skin is by no means young! Maybe I can find a sample of the moisturizer somewhere before I invest in it.


----------



## corkyb

I think Bobbi Brown probably has a great tinted moisturizer.  I used their Extra tinted moisturizer several years ago.  It is for VERY dry skin and is very full coverage and I loved it.  But they have a regular one, which I am sure is less coverage.  I love their foundations and use Luminous and have for many years.  She usually posts a 25% off everything before Christmas but I haven't seen it this year.  Maybe her business picked up.  She did that twice a year for the last three years at least and i always stocked up as I just adore many many Bobbi Brown products.  They are great for older skin because her claim to fame is to not be able to tell you are wearing makeup.  Her blushes and eye shadows are not, for the most part, really deeply pigmented.  I can't wear that dark stuff any more.  Too old.  Her stuff goes on beautifully.  Love her gel eyeliner although I no longer wear eyeliner much at all.  Love her moisturizers, eye cream, lip glosses, lipsticks.  I have one of her books too and it is great if you like that sort of thing.  I also have all her brushes which I bought on ebay for a steal.  I'm quite sure they are real; they never ever lost a bristle.  She has some way different bruses for eyes that I really like to use in a different way than they were meant to be used.  She has a brick highlighter also.  I can't think of the name of it, but it comes in very pretty shades, but very shimmery and it breaks apart easily so I have never purchased one.  I have, however, spent a fortune on Bobbi Brown.  I was disappointed when Sephora started carrying BB that they are not carrying my foundation as I would have stocked up with the FF promotion.


----------



## Ruby296

Corkyb, I think the BB highlighted you are thinking of is the Shimmerbrick. I've never used it b/c it's too  "glittery" for me but I know alot of women swear by it. Thanks for the info on the TM, I have extremely dry skin and that sounds great. Will check it out next time I'm at Nordstrom or Neimans.


----------



## Thumper

OK, these are fun:










Vibrams Five Finger KSO shoes. They are weirdly comfortable...like gloves for your feet, but better.


----------



## Barbiedull

corkyb said:


> I think Bobbi Brown probably has a great tinted moisturizer.


Paula, do you have yellow undertones? I think I remember reading Bobbi Brown
recommends makeup with yellow undertones regardless of what your real
undertones are. I'm pale with pink undertones, so I have never bought any of
her foundation products.


----------



## Jane917

Barbiedull said:


> Thanks for the info Jane. I don't have a lot of skin problems other than being pale, but my skin is by no means young! Maybe I can find a sample of the moisturizer somewhere before I invest in it.


I am pretty pale too, especially at this time of year. I have olive skin that tans easily, but I wear moisturizer and foundation with SPF. The tinted moisturizers don't smooth out the many skin tones of my face. Like I said, as a moisturizer, I like it, but I don't know how much more you have to pay to have it tinted. I also have a Mary Kay tinted moisturizer that I sometimes wear in the summer if I am not going anywhere but out in the garden.


----------



## Jen

I'm weak. I'm just going to say that right up front.

I walked into Best Buy today....and ended up walking out with a 64 GB Wifi iPad. Oops  !
I also bought this case you other ladies have -

http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Leather-Folio-built-Tablet/dp/B0048BIBI0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1291495879&sr=8-2

Although I didn't get it for $9.99! I'm jealous of that! Oh well. I'm so excited. I can't play much with it now, I've got that dinner at my folks house. It'll be all charged up for me later! I'm so excited. AND officially cut OFF! No more! I've gone more nuts on buying stuff for myself than I ever have before. It's been FUN! But from here on out it's Christmas presents for other people & that's it!

I also wanted to add that I LOVE LOVE LOVE the meteorites! I feel so pretty! It's so subtle, but I can tell. I absolutely loved putting them on when I was done with my makeup too, the smell and feel is just so luxurious. I'm so happy with my choice of 03, it was exactly what I was looking for. And I LOVE the brush and it's little velvet pouch, I'm so glad I got that too. I'm a confirmed believer! Between the Clarisonic, the hourglass primer & the meteorites my complexion is already vastly improved!


----------



## Jen

Hey, I just saw that was my 999th post.  How appropriate that my 1000th post is in this thread, since I've spent about that much $$ since clicking in here    !!!


----------



## skyblue

Thumper, my hubby loves Vibram Five Finger shoes!  He just the liner socks for them!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen, congrats on your new Ipad! And your one year anniversary!!  All this talk of the 03 Meteorites really has me tempted now. Fortunately I do not live anywhere close to a Guerlain counter. 

Cobbie, thanks so much for your thoughts on the Bella bag and color/hardware combos. I think I'm going to go w/the chocolate and gold. As much as I love grey, I don't know if I'd love it in this bag; maybe I'll try it in something smaller like a wallet.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Nice haul Jen!!  I'm sorry you didn't get the case for $9.99 but I really think you will like it!


----------



## Neo

Yaaaayyyy Jen, so happy for you, both for your iPad (which you so totally deserve!!!!) and the Meteorites - so glad you love them and the Hourglass primer, as well, hem, I do feel slightly responsible for every purchase of those products  ... Congrats on your 1000th post!!!!

Ruby, not sure if I can help! I went with the classic tote, but e-mailed Angie and asked her to make the drop of it shorter, and to make as she saw fit as I too am a short 5"2. That's also why I went with the classic tote: I felt that the small twilight was too small and feared that the large would be too big (and I'm very happy with the size: it gets the job done and looks proportionate to me). I don't know what she ended up doing with the straps for the drop length, but it's perfect!!!!! I went with grey and silver hardware, and I couldn't be happier: I have to say that the grey is not a true grey though, it does have a tiny little bit of brown in it I find, but it's simply gorgeous, and I have never regretted my choice. I find the it fits with most everything I wear easily. As for content, EXACTLY what Cobbie said (and with the same stuff inside, and organized the same way, lol). Just add my Kindle and take out the PDA and glass stuff. But honestly, I don't think you can go wrong, no matter what combination you end up choosing: they are all gorgeous and the leather is simply amazing!!!!

Julip!!!!!!!!!! There you are, I missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How was the concert last night? Hope you had a blast  !

As for me, I passed by the Apple store this afternoon, on my way to my mani-pedi, and felt the urge to buy a black bumper case for my iPhone (don't ask  ), so I did  . And having messed up my pedicure on the way back in my boots, I just ordered myself a pair of black classic mini UGGs through Zappos - I figure they will be my perfect pedi pair of shoes for winter, they are so soft inside, they can't mess anything up (am I good at rationalizing my purchases or what  ??)  

Thumper, those do look funny


----------



## Thumper

skyblue said:


> Thumper, my hubby loves Vibram Five Finger shoes! He just the liner socks for them!


Can you ask him something for me? Did he need a bigger size to use the socks? I want the socks but i can't imagine getting my feet into the shoes with them on...I love these things but it's too cold to wear them outside, but the socks might help (and if I need a bigger size, well then, I get to buy new shoes!)


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, thanks so much for all of that great info on your S&S bag.  After reading your description of the grey I'm back to waffling again!!  Do you think you could post a pic or two of your bag? What color and print did you choose?  Lining?  Congrats on your new UGGS! I wear mine every single day during the winter.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've had a GRAND DAY indeed! Thank you!


----------



## Ruby296

Sky Blue and Kindle Gracie: Happy Birthday!!! This is one of my very favorite days of the year as it is also my mom's birthday! She turned 85 today and she's strong and vibrant and I am so grateful and lucky to be her daughter


----------



## Neo

Happy Birthday Skyblue and Kindle Gracie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you had an amazing day


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you Neo and Ruby.  What a sweet thing to say about your mom.  I'm sure she is proud of you.  A very special Happy Birthday to your mom!


----------



## Neo

Ruby296 said:


> Sky Blue and Kindle Gracie: Happy Birthday!!! This is one of my very favorite days of the year as it is also my mom's birthday! She turned 85 today and she's strong and vibrant and I am so grateful and lucky to be her daughter


Here you go Ruby: I went with the grey classic tote, with light grey leaves print, and grey lining (kind of boring, but it works for me!). I also asked Angie to only put the print on one side of the bag.





































And shoot me, I have yet again forgotten how to adjust the size of the pictures . Cobbie, help please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

THANK YOU Cobbie!!!! I tried it with "size" instead of "width"  ...

The classic is between the small and the large, kind of an intermediary size, and the seams/edges are more "finished", i.e. tucked inside instead of visible on the outside.


----------



## Jane917

Neo, that is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Neo

Thank you Jane  ! I wanted to ask you: how did your first cooking in your new slow cook pot go?


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Thank you Jane ! I wanted to ask you: how did your first cooking in your new slow cook pot go?


We made a lovely lemon rosemary chicken last night, and a not-so-lovely chicken rice soup tonight. DH likes it, but I thought it was too salty, probably because I used the broth I made from our Tday turkey, which had been brined.


----------



## Jen

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY skyblue & Kindle Gracie!  I'm sorry, I didn't realize it was today!  I hope you had great birthdays.  

Skyblue - I hope you bought yourself some meteorites for your birthday   !!  

That is such a gorgeous bag Neo!  Something I would totally buy.  
But I WON'T!    Luckily I'm still completely in love with my Vera bag.  
My cat looks a lot like yours!  She's a little fatter and furrier though.  

I have the best mom on the planet.  For my birthday (that was last week) she gave me 12 hours of 2 ladies cleaning my house.  Could not have possibly been a better present!  So excited!  Someone else can clean my house while I play on my iPad ha ha!!


----------



## Jane917

Neo, I don't know if it just the light, but did you notice that your kitty's eyes are the exact color as the blue in your bag? How cool is that?


----------



## corkyb

Neo,
Your bag looks almost black, like a charcoal really.  I thought I remembered the earlier picture you posted as being a much lighter gray, but maybe not.  It's gorgeous.  I went to her site and tried to make a bag and I couldn't.  I think my mac doesn't like her site or something.  I got very frustrated.  I think I would buy the gray with the silver leaves you have, is it "mint"?


----------



## Neo

LOL Jane, no I didn't! Must be the light though, as his eyes are green (like REALLY green) and the lining is actually grey lol!

Rosemary Lemon Chicken sounds really yummy, and so does the rice casserole (probably would have been perfect for me, as I have a tendency to over-salt...)!

Jen, what an AWESOME birthday present!!!!!! Your mom is indeed great  !


----------



## corkyb

Oh man, that is the PERFECT birthday present.  I wish someone would give that to me for my birthday.  On January 6...hint hint.


----------



## Neo

Weird Paula, as I also have a Mac and had no issue when I ordered  

The bag is the classic tote with grey leather, light grey print (leaves pattern) and grey lining - All grey basically


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, thank you so much for the beautiful pics!!! I didn't realize the classic tote was basically the same as the Bella, except for the seams. Now I have re-think this bag again . Do you find the grey works with everything? 

Kindle Gracie, thank you for saying that.  My mom is deserving of those words and more!

Jen, Happy Belated Birthday! What an awesome gift from your mom, enjoy your free time!


----------



## lonestar

Skyblue and Kindle Gracie- Happy birthday!  Hope it has been great.


----------



## corkyb

Yes, happy birthday to all the birthday women!
I hope your day was very special.


----------



## angelmum3

Thumper said:


> OK, these are fun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vibrams Five Finger KSO shoes. They are weirdly comfortable...like gloves for your feet, but better.


thank you for reminding me to get these for dh!!

(there has been previous post on these - vibram soles, not knock offs! the other important fit plan - if your 2nd toe is longer than your big toe - - these may not work for you)


----------



## angelmum3

Ruby296 said:


> Sky Blue and Kindle Gracie: Happy Birthday!!! This is one of my very favorite days of the year as it is also my mom's birthday! She turned 85 today and she's strong and vibrant and I am so grateful and lucky to be her daughter


Happy Birthday to all the Birthday ladies!!

thank you for sharing part of your day here!!


----------



## Addie

Just wanted to add as well: Happy Birthday, Skyblue and Kindle Gracie!!
And Happy Birthday to your mom, Ruby!!
And Jen, have I already wished you a happy birthday? Well, I'm wishing you a Happy Birthday again just in case!! That is a great present. Very thoughtful and useful.
I hope everyone had a beautiful, relaxing day!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> Just wanted to add as well: Happy Birthday, Skyblue and Kindle Gracie!!
> And Happy Birthday to your mom, Ruby!!
> And Jen, have I already wished you a happy birthday? Well, I'm wishing you a Happy Birthday again just in case!! That is a great present. Very thoughtful and useful.
> I hope everyone had a beautiful, relaxing day!


Thanks, Addielove, that is so kind of you! I'll be sure to tell her she received these birthday wishes from such great women on Kindleboards!


----------



## skyblue

A great big *THANK YOU* to *Neo*, *Cobbie*, *Ruby*, *corkyb*, *lonestar*, *addielove*, *Jen* and *angelmum* for the birthday wishes!! Gosh, did I miss anyone? Happy Birthday to your lovely mom, Ruby! What a special lady she is! I know both *KindleGracie *and I really appreciate your kind wishes! 

We ended up going to Sephora TWICE! The first time I looked at the Meteorites, I just couldn't make the purchase. They all looked WHITE, and I couldn't fathom how that was going to work for me! I told hubby I wanted to come back because I just couldn't decide how to spend my $20 Sephora money. I read Jen's post and decided that perhaps the 03 made the most sense for me, too. So that's what I ended up purchasing. I tried it briefly yesterday and the effect was what I would describe as "soft focus", which I believe was Mr Guerlain's intention when he developed it. I can't wait to try it later today when I have more time.

You gals keep posting photos of the S&S bags and they look so lovely. I love seeing how yours puddles on the floor, Neo. It really demonstrates the softness of the leather! (Your kitty is a lovely model by the way!!!)

I'm suddenly hungry for rosemary chicken, too!


----------



## Ruby296

Skyblue, you're so welcome and thank you for thinking of my mom! 
I'm looking forward to hearing more from you on the 03 Meteorites. I love the idea of the "soft focus, airbrushed" look but don't like any glitter or chunks of shimmer. Is the 03 basically matte? I'm still trying to make a final decision on the S&S bag, it's so hard!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you all for your birthday wishes! I won't try to call you all by name because I'm a bit older than Skyblue and I'm sure I would forget someone.  I _do_ appreciate all of your kind thoughts and words. I really love this little group of enablers women here on this thread.

Now if someone could please help me.  Could you point me to the tassies (things that hold your hair back)? I ignored them earlier and then thought maybe I should get some for Christmas gifts to go with the Neutra Sonics I bought. I've searched this thread high and low and done a search, but I just can't find them.

Just so you know, I've also started a folder on my desktop for all of my shopping wish list items! Still, I have a hard time keeping up and there's lots I miss, pages at a time sometimes. Thank you!


----------



## angelmum3

Ruby - glad your mom is remembered, special lady - special Birthday wishes!

Kindlegracie - arent you one of the original enablerswomen   Glad you had a good birthday

skyblue - I'm sure your new birthday face is radiant

Has Jen been back to share her birthday finds??

I forgot why I came back here in the first place, one reason was to see how the birthday girls were doing -

NEO - Love the bag - but that kitty sure upstages the bag!!

I'll be back when I remember!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kindle Gracie said:


> Thank you all for your birthday wishes! I won't try to call you all by name because I'm a bit older than Skyblue and I'm sure I would forget someone.  I _do_ appreciate all of your kind thoughts and words. I really love this little group of enablers women here on this thread.
> 
> Now if someone could please help me.  Could you point me to the tassies (things that hold your hair back)? I ignored them earlier and then thought maybe I should get some for Christmas gifts to go with the Neutra Sonics I bought. I've searched this thread high and low and done a search, but I just can't find them.
> 
> Just so you know, I've also started a folder on my desktop for all of my shopping wish list items! Still, I have a hard time keeping up and there's lots I miss, pages at a time sometimes. Thank you!


Here you go. And they are on sale and free shipping if you buy more than one.


----------



## Jen

Yay skyblue!  I am thrilled that I could be your enabler for the meteorites!  You'll love the 03, I promise.  I've obviously only got one day of using them under my belt, but they really are a soft matte "glow".  I kept looking at myself all day!  I'm VERY sensitive to a shiny face, and that's not at all what these are.  I also am about as far away from a sparkly person as you can get - I buy ALL matte makeup, I would not describe them as sparkly at all.  Actually, yesterday anyway - I think they really helped control the shine I normally get.  The nice glow was still there 4 hours later, which normally by then I have to powder.  Ruby, do you have a Sephora near you?  I wasn't completely convinced until I saw them, that might help you.  But keep in mind you can always return it for free if you don't like them!  

I'm kind of bummed this morning - I never even looked, but my macbook is about 3 years old and the operating system is older than what the iPad needs.  So I need to go to microcenter to get the new OS, and load it before I can even start playing with it.  My macbook still functions perfectly so it didn't even occur to me until I went to use it.  And of course, I want to back everything else up before loading a new OS, so all of a sudden that's what my sunday is going to be doing instead of playing with my new toy!  Oh well.  I needed to upgrade and backup anyway, so it's a good motivator to do it.  I was going to have to clean today, but I think instead I'm going to call this cleaning service my mom gave me the hours for and have them come for a couple hours this week!  That'll make up for it   !


----------



## Ruby296

Hi Jen, well the 03 Meteorites are sounding better and better! I don't have a Sephora nearby but next time I'm in Westchester County (NY), I'll be sure to check them out...not that I need them or anything . Good luck getting your new Ipad squared away, and definitely get that cleaning service on board!


----------



## Jane917

Those Tassies are cool! How did I miss them?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Jane917 said:


> Those Tassies are cool! How did I miss them?


They really are Jane.  They go perfect with the Clarasonic. I bought my 2 son's g/fs nutrasonic's for Christmas and got them each a Tassi to go with. I also bought myself 2 while I was at it.


----------



## Jane917

I just ordered 3 Tassies from the company. They are on sale....and free shipping! I got one for myself, one for DDIL, and one for new fiance-in-law (is that a real word?).


----------



## julip

Happiest wishes to all our AA birthday ladies!!

Thanks all! The concert was so much fun! I hope you will all have a chance to tune in or record tonight 9/8 central on VH1. It's a 2 hour show, and it should be rerun more than a few times. It's called VH1 Divas Salute the Troops. It was so interesting to see the whole production of it, and amazing how they transformed one of the hangars into a beautiful and spectacular stage in just a matter of a couple of days. 

We were so glad that they stacked all the acts we wanted to see one by one from the start, because it allowed us to leave early to get out of the cold air (don't say it - I have thin California girl blood ) and beat the mass exodus out of the base. We left after Heart, who were just incredible. I have always wanted to see them live, so it was thrilling they were added on at the 11th hour. They came out to sing 2 songs with Grace Potter & the Nocturnals, who were really fantastic too. I loved Katy Perry even more than I thought I would (and I am a fan of some of her songs), and I'm already a huge fan of Kathy Griffin and Sugarland, so it was fun seeing them in person as well. They really put on a terrific show. I enjoyed the whole evening despite the fact that Snookie and The Situation also made a surprise appearance  (are they cloned? They seem to appear anywhere and everywhere.).

Yay, Tassis making a comeback on the thread! I seriously love mine, don't know what I did without them.

Paula - strange with the S&S site since I also am a Mac user and have also played around with the selector on my iPad with no problems. Which browser are you using? Maybe there is some plug-in that's blocking it somehow? Try a browser you don't normally use, like maybe Google Chrome. Good luck!


----------



## Ruby296

Julip, sounds like you had a great evening last night!!

I just ordered my S&S bag! I went with a grey tote w/silver hardware, but in the small Bella size, with teal lining and teal leaves print on one side. I also ordered the extra pocket. I emailed Angie late last night w/questions and she is so sweet and easy to work with. I cannot wait to get my new bag. Merry Christmas to me!!!


----------



## Jane917

I just discovered that S&S is in my neck of the woods, just over a couple of mountain passes!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just ordered three tassies too, I think.  Man, their website is a mess.  It kept stalling and I finally got the order to go through.  When I got my email receipt, my address is all messed up.  I tried to call and got an answering machine.  I tried to email through the website and it keeps stalling too.  What a mess.


----------



## Jen

That sounds so fun Julip, glad you had a great time!  

Congratulations Ruby!  That's a fun purchase.  Post pictures when you get it!


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> I just ordered three tassies too, I think. Man, their website is a mess. It kept stalling and I finally got the order to go through. When I got my email receipt, my address is all messed up. I tried to call and got an answering machine. I tried to email through the website and it keeps stalling too. What a mess.


I had no trouble with my order, and the e-mail receipt was prompt and correct. Could it have been your browser causing problems?


----------



## skyblue

How much are they on the Tassi website? They have them on Amazon (Tassi) and in sets of two at QVC.

Have any of you used the Beauty Blender sponges?


----------



## skyblue

I checked drugstore.com and the Tassi website and the best deal seems to be qvc.


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks, Cobbie and Jen! I splurged on myself when I really shouldn't have. But it's been a rather tough year and I figured I deserve it  I will try and post pics, but I have to be honest and say I've never been successful with it.

Jane, that's neat that you live so close to 2 of my favorite small businesses! I would be in trouble if I were you!


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> I checked drugstore.com and the Tassi website and the best deal seems to be qvc.


I didn't even think to look at other sites for the Tassi. However, I just checked QVC. On the Tassi website they are $10 each (plus some change), but shipping is free, so I think they still might be cheaper on the Tassi website than QVC.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, Jane!


----------



## kindlek

Just when I think I'm ready to board the Clarisonic train, this shows up as shopnbc's special value buy today. Has anyone had experience with this one, the Skinn Cosmetics Skinnsonic Ultra Skin Perfecting System??

http://www.shopnbc.com/product/?familyid=C91157&track=-10102&ciid=11281&cm_re=TV1-_-ONAIR-_-N


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't, but if you are going to pay that much, I'd definitely go with the Clarisonic because we know it is awesome.


----------



## Someone Nameless

So it seems I must do a little bit of shopping.  I bought the Amazon cover for my K3 but I have missed my Oberon like crazy, soooo, I sold the Amazon cover and now I have to decide on WHICH Oberon to get.  I had the Celtic Hounds before and loved it!  I want something different this time.  Green is my favorite color but my skin is Decal Girl disarray.

So, who to help me decide by my favorite enablers!


----------



## Jane917

Glad to offer help here! With that skin, I would tend to go with a brownish red color......so Tree of Life in brown is my vote.

What are you leaning toward?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm not really leaning toward anything.  I'm totally open right now.


----------



## Addie

skyblue said:


> Have any of you used the Beauty Blender sponges?


I have!
I believe Julip is the one who first mentioned it here and made me buy it. 
She's had it longer than I have, so she may be able to better answer your questions.

Personally, I LOVE it. My favourite is to use it for concealer for under my eyes, but I use it for nearly everything. I use it for foundation, powder, bronzer (great for contouring) and blush. It works well with liquids, creamy-type makeup and powder, so basically everything. It's great if you need a lot or a little makeup. I particularly like it for work days for me because I need a heavier application so I don't have that "washed out" look, but at the same time, I don't want to look like a clown to people just walking by.

And I love that you can use it for about three months. And I really like the cleanser. And I believe once your beauty blender has died, you can send it in to be recycled.

Previously, I've only used brushes and my fingers for application. So I can't speak to whether it's better than those regular one-time-use sponges you can get at drugstores and such. I've heard the BB is better because of it's shape, but I can't say from experience.


----------



## LauraB

I love this thread! I ordered two tassis from Amazon. They were different prices, different colors, and I have prime so didn't have to pay shipping. They are going to be delivered Tuesday. I got the chocolate and pink.


----------



## angelmum3

a few years ago - I jumped on the susan lucci "Youthful Essence" and all your clarisonic talk made me dig out my Youthful Essence machine
http://www.youthfulessence.com/

and I do remember that it was a HUGE hassle having to figure out how to pull back my hair, I had found a thick headband, so I can see where the Tassi is much more efficient...

Now I just read where Oprah is going to feature book #65, and some word out there about giving away Kindles to her audience....

um "dh, maybe if you were still thinking about a gift of a Kindle 3 to me, you may want to jump on that" I then read the blog and reports of the frenzie sure to follow tomorrow's oprah show!
http://www.thefrugalereader.com/


----------



## Jen

Well, it was a very frustrating day but I finally got to play with my iPad at about 9:30 last night.  It's so COOL!  I won't take it out of the house until the case I ordered gets here, but I can't wait to have it with me all the time.  I don't like to carry my DXG around, but this will be like both my macbook and my kindle with me at all times.  I don't love the backlit screen for long term reading, but when I'll need it (doctors appts, etc) it will be perfect.  I love it.  Now I have to impatiently wait for my case to get here!  They better send it quick!!    

And let me just say, every day I use the meteorites I love them even more.  

I guess I never really looked at those Tassis before, they're really cool!  Too bad there isn't one on Amazon for free shipping, but I'd love to have some of those.  I have pretty short layered hair, getting my hair back is a multi step process.  Hmm.    
ETA - saw they were $10 each and free shipping for 2 - I bought a chocolate and a grass green.  It's only $20, so I'm allowed.....


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *AddieLove*! I guess I missed the earlier Beauty Blender discussion! I will do some more research!

So, *KindleGracie*, you need an Oberon cover for your K3. Your skin from Decal Girl is very cool. If I were to choose a cover for you, I'd choose something in Saddle to "match". I own two Oberon covers for my K2. Creek bed Maple in saddle, and Roof of Heaven in sky-blue.  ( I actually had the nic years before the cover. ) I LOVE my Oberon covers. My decal girl skin looks great with both.

*Jen*, did you try adjusting the brightness on your iPad. You can adjust it for different lighting situations to help reduce eye strain.


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> Thanks, *AddieLove*! I guess I missed the earlier Beauty Blender discussion! I will do some more research!
> 
> So, *KindleGracie*, you need an Oberon cover for your K3. Your skin from Decal Girl is very cool. If I were to choose a cover for you, I'd choose something in Saddle to "match". I own two Oberon covers for my K2. Creek bed Maple in saddle, and Roof of Heaven in sky-blue.  ( I actually had the nic years before the cover. ) I LOVE my Oberon covers. My decal girl skin looks great with both.
> 
> *Jen*, did you try adjusting the brightness on your iPad. You can adjust it for different lighting situations to help reduce eye strain.


I have not gotten that far! That's a good idea. Everyone I tell that I just bought an iPad asks what I'm going to do with my kindle. I have no desire to get rid of my kindle! My kindle is for reading, my iPad is for everything else - and for reading when I need it. But not via iBooks, via Kindle for iPad only!

I forgot to comment on the Oberon - I've never had an Oberon cover for my kindle or anything, they're too bulky for me. But, my husband gave me the medium sized Green leaves journal for Christmas, and I LOVE it. I wanted something I wouldn't get sick of, since I'll have it forever.

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=202


----------



## Neo

Angelmum, thank you for Neo (my cat): I will definitely let him know once again how handsome he is  !

Ruby, I'm so excited about your S&S order, can't wait for you to get it!!!! I'm sure it's going to be gorgeous!

Jen, so glad you like your Meteorites so much - I do to  !!!!! Oh, and you absolutely need a Tassi!!!!!! If you go on their website and buy 2, you get free shipping. Like Julip once said, it's the kind of thing you don't think you need, but once you have it you don't know how lived without it  !

And Yaayyyyyy again for your iPad


----------



## angelmum3

OK I know you dont want the Celtic Hounds for a cover -

but its the one DD picked -so here's a picture of her cover...










still waiting for the Oprah book announcement! I have this feeling dh didnt buy a kindle yet... he tends to procrastinate.


----------



## Neo

KindleGracie, I so totally understand what you mean with the Oberon!!!!! But to be honest, I feel that you should go with whichever Oberon you like best, as 1) your skin goes with pretty much everything, it has so many colors, and being abstract doesn't have any specific theme, and 2) you will probably keep your Oberon much longer than your skin  

As for me, I am yet again thinking about changing skins - still haven't found THE one


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Jen said:


> <iPad yak snipped>
> 
> And let me just say, every day I use the meteorites I love them even more.
> 
> <snipped>


After Christmas I have every reason to believe I'll have some Meteorites of my own.  Here is my question. I've been blessed most of my life with smooth clear skin and even skin tones (probably because I'm from the perpetually rainy Pacific Northwest) and I rarely shine up much so I've never used foundation or powder. I've never found foundation that didn't make my skin look muddy, actually. At what point in putting on make-up do I use the powder? After the moisturizer?

I feel really stupid about this stuff.


----------



## Neo

unknown2cherubim said:


> After Christmas I have every reason to believe I'll have some Meteorites of my own.  Here is my question. I've been blessed most of my life with smooth clear skin and even skin tones (probably because I'm from the perpetually rainy Pacific Northwest) and I rarely shine up much so I've never used foundation or powder. I've never found foundation that didn't make my skin look muddy, actually. At what point in putting on make-up do I use the powder? After the moisturizer?
> 
> I feel really stupid about this stuff.


LOL U2C! Don't worry: we've all asked that question one day or another, some earlier/later than others, that's all . And lucky you to have such great skin!!!!!

I apply the Meteorites last (except for blush! that one comes after the Meteorites if I wear any), and then zipp out of the door


----------



## Someone Nameless

This is what I had before. I loved the skin so much I decided to get it again. I was going to get a different Oberon but maybe I should just go with the same thing. I can't decide and I NEED to decide before Christmas, otherwise they will be closed until the middle of January.


----------



## Someone Nameless

angelmum, that cover is gorgeous.  It's a blue green isn't it?  Not a true green?


----------



## Jen

I've spent my whole life wishing I had skin like that!!  I have what I would describe as the the exact OPPOSITE type skin  !  I put them after all makeup except mascara & lipstick.  I use Benetint instead of blush, so I still prefer to do that before the meteorites.  It's really a finishing touch, and if you don't wear makeup it would be the last thing you did after moisturizer.


----------



## angelmum3

Kindle Gracie said:


> angelmum, that cover is gorgeous. It's a blue green isn't it? Not a true green?


I took a picture of it outside so you could see the color in natural light - I think it is a blueish green - but do they take a black and rub it in for the deep richness?

DH asked me about colors and I sent him the link to the "show me your oberon colors to help others" he was overwhelmed! I tried to tell DD which one I liked best - so hard to pick one! I'm leaning to a blue, maybe the VanGogh?


----------



## mlewis78

I always thought that Oberon's green is a true green.  I have a DX cover in green.  The background in the design is black.


----------



## julip

LOL AddieLove - I may have had them for awhile, but you have a fresh take on them with all the videos you watched! You are just as much or actually even more of a BB guru than I am. . For example, I had no idea about the recycling program!

Truly, I have used these sponges for much longer than 3 months - of course it helps when you have the 2 from the set to alternate, but I do not find they break down very fast. Just keeping it washed with their cute pedestal cleaner (or any really - I like using just a dot of my Purity cleanser to clean it too) keeps it pretty fresh and in good condition.

I mostly use mine for blending in my concealer after I've dotted it on with my finger. The tip works so well getting into the tight areas near your eyes and right under the lash line. In the past when I've used liquid or misting foundation, it was really nice for that too, blending and bouncing.  And how can anyone deny how cute that pink little egg is?

I've also used it when I've maybe put my eyeliner on a wee too heavy, blending it out to soften it without taking it off. Also great if you need to soften out the edges of your blush application.



AddieLove said:


> I have!
> I believe Julip is the one who first mentioned it here and made me buy it.
> She's had it longer than I have, so she may be able to better answer your questions.
> 
> Personally, I LOVE it. My favourite is to use it for concealer for under my eyes, but I use it for nearly everything. I use it for foundation, powder, bronzer (great for contouring) and blush. It works well with liquids, creamy-type makeup and powder, so basically everything. It's great if you need a lot or a little makeup. I particularly like it for work days for me because I need a heavier application so I don't have that "washed out" look, but at the same time, I don't want to look like a clown to people just walking by.
> 
> And I love that you can use it for about three months. And I really like the cleanser. And I believe once your beauty blender has died, you can send it in to be recycled.
> 
> Previously, I've only used brushes and my fingers for application. So I can't speak to whether it's better than those regular one-time-use sponges you can get at drugstores and such. I've heard the BB is better because of it's shape, but I can't say from experience.


----------



## skyblue

Last year my sister gave me a gift certificate to Sephora for my birthday. They have been on vacation, so I haven't received my gift yet. Now I have my fingers crossed for a Sephora gift card.

Thanks, *julip* and *AddieLove*!


----------



## Jane917

My work-issue iPad should be arriving this week!


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> My work-issue iPad should be arriving this week!


Fun work item!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Today I was at Target and stopped in the Starbucks inside Target.  I got coffee but I also bought one of those clear insulated tumblers.  It comes with a candy can straw and lid.  It is just as good if not better than the Tervis Tumbler!  I put ice water in it at 5 p.m. and it's now 8:30 p.m. and the ice hasn't even melted.


----------



## angelmum3

Thanks KindleGracie, good to know...

Julip - I saw a bit of Katy Perry's outfit, Jessica Rabbit!  She looked good - what a performance you must've been able to see..


----------



## corkyb

Realllllly hoping my meteorites show up today.


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> Realllllly hoping my meteorites show up today.


I can't wait to hear what you think, corkyb!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> I can't wait to hear what you think, corkyb!


How are you liking yours after several days use?


----------



## sem

Well, after listening to all of you rave about the meteorites, I caved and bought the set on eBay. The seller had good feedback and people who bought them from her were satisfied. I suspect the are discontinued or something but it seemed worth a try. I don't use any makeup - just moisturizer but these seem to be OK to use on top of that. You are dragging this 60 something lady into a whole new world!

On another note, I left my clarasonic home when I went on a business trip. My husband loves it and uses it twice a day, too. He thought I forgot it and was quite pleased when  I told him I left it home for him on purpose. He's a good guy and deserves some pampering, too!


----------



## Addie

Skyblue: You're very welcome!  My fingers are crossed you get your Sephora gift card!

Julip: I may have a YouTube problem. 
You've taught me something new! I didn't think about using it to soften my eyeliner. Oh, BB, is there anything you can't do? <3
I'm glad you had a great time at the event!

Yay for everyone getting iPads!
Also, Jane, I would like to work where you work, please. 

Kindle Gracie: Thanks for letting us know about that! I'll have to look next time I need some Starbucks. Yummm, pumpkin spice latte.

Well, I got my holiday meteorites yesterday, but I had to go out of town all day yesterday and didn't get back until late; so I wasn't able to use them. I just tried them, and I LOVE them! They're the perfect highlighter for me. So I'll be using the 03 for all over my face, and the holiday ones on my cheekbones and such. And I can see the "candlelight effect." Love it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

AddieLove, how much difference do you see (or can you describe) in the 03 and the holiday Meteorites?


----------



## Neo

I got my black classic mini Uggs and they are soooooo cute!!!!! Absolutely adorable, I'm in love  ! Just regretting that I couldn't wear them to work today  

And now I need to shop for footless knee highs to wear with them (for under my pants, but footless as I want to wear them barefoot). Any suggestions on where I can find such a thing?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, I have the exact same black classic (short) Uggs.  Be warned, for a while they will turn your feet black!    very black but it only lasts a short while and then they will be fine.  I almost returned mine because of it but instead I wore them with old socks until the dye faded off.

They are so comfy!  I know you will enjoy them.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Kindle Gracie for the warning, glad you told me, lol!!!!!! Have you found any footless knee highs to wear with them by any chance?


----------



## Someone Nameless

No, I mostly wear mine around the house as slippers.  I have worn them out on occasion to run errands, etc, but I just wear them barefoot.


----------



## Andra

DH got his Christmas present/birthday present early this year - a Samsung Galaxy Tab.  It's an android-based tablet - I guess it's comparable to the iPad... 
Anyone have a tablet other than the iPad?
My Clarasonic Mia came in yesterday so it's plugged in to charge.  But I am disappointed in the service from the SkinStore.  I did NOT get a ship notice.  And when I ordered, I could have sworn that there was a promo where I would get some free extras and there was nothing extra in my package.  If I go back and look at the order, there is nothing extra there either, so maybe it was all in my head.  I think I'm going to call and ask though.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Neo said:


> I got my black classic mini Uggs and they are soooooo cute!!!!! Absolutely adorable, I'm in love ! Just regretting that I couldn't wear them to work today
> 
> And now I need to shop for footless knee highs to wear with them (for under my pants, but footless as I want to wear them barefoot). Any suggestions on where I can find such a thing?


Neo...Don't know if this is what you are looking for but these are cute


----------



## Neo

Yes, thank you Kindled Spirit!!!!! That's exactly what I had in mind, but had no idea where to look!!!!!!! Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Here's all kinds. (do a google search on footless pantyhose)

http://www.barenecessities.com/Footless-Hosiery_catalog_nxs,34,style,53.htm


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Neo said:


> Yes, thank you Kindled Spirit!!!!! That's exactly what I had in mind, but had no idea where to look!!!!!!! Thank you thank you thank you!


You are very welcome! They are adorable


----------



## Addie

Kindle Gracie: The 03 matches my skin (after bronzer lol) perfectly and just kind of polishes off my look. For context, I'm half Korean.
The Holiday ones are lighter and pinker in tone (which I expected because the 03 has no pink balls). They're by no means as light as the 01; I haven't tried the 02, so I can't compare.
I know I can't add the Holiday ones to my whole face. It would make me too pale or rather more pale than I would like to be. I used it on top of my blush and I think it adds a nice little glow.

So I use the 03 before putting on blush because if I wait until afterward, I notice it mutes the colour. I put the Holiday on after my blush because I like the way it complements the blush. I'm not sure my description was very helpful. I'm not very good at this.
Uhh … let's just say I don't really notice the 03 on my skin, but I do notice the Holiday (in a nice, subtle, pretty way).

Well, I went to Sephora again and used my gift card that I got in the mail from them. I've been having major issues with concealer lately. My under eyes have looked so dry, and the concealer was just accentuating every tiny line and looking cakey (and that was without reapplying!). So I needed a concealer that i could put on throughout the day (reapply) without getting like that as well. I've got some golf shows to do this week and next, so I needed something right now. I went in and got a different eye cream (my eyes feel sooo much better) and NARS' concealer in the little lipstick tube thing. I tried both on in the store, and I liked them; so we'll see. I also bought a new concealer brush because my old one is just terrible. I thought the concealer might be a bit too creamy to use my Beauty Blender, but I'll try it out tomorrow and see. Still waiting for my one other Sephora order with the moisturising under eye primer. Hopefully it will all work wonderfully together.

Oh, and when I looked at my receipt, I saw that I got a discount on everything in addition to my $15 off. So is there some in-store sale I wasn't aware of? Because I love it. And I'll take it.


----------



## VictoriaP

Order placed:










This didn't help: http://www.clarisonic.com/shop/free-gift.php I'm such a sucker for travel bags, and for gifts with purchase, and of course, for anything pink.

I did have one heck of a time choosing which one to buy. I figured I can use the normal brush with the Mia for the body, rather than having to take a step up to get the specific models that work with the body brush. I hope the lack of a second or third speed really isn't an issue; I can't imagine it is? And the color choices drove me utterly mad. That garnet one kept calling to me, so I hope I don't regret going with the Limited instead.

Aaaarrrrgggghhhh......  I'm permanently on meds that make me break out like a teenager, and this morning I'd just finally had it.


----------



## gajitldy

Darn!  I feel myself weakening with regard to the Meteorites.  Can someone repost on where to get these?
Would they be at Macy's or Belk's?

Diane


----------



## skyblue

gajitldy said:


> Darn! I feel myself weakening with regard to the Meteorites. Can someone repost on where to get these?
> Would they be at Macy's or Belk's?
> 
> Diane


Sephora, Nordstrom, Nieman Marcus...... 

KindleGracie, I'm doing the enabling for you!


----------



## Ruby296

gajitldy said:


> Darn! I feel myself weakening with regard to the Meteorites. Can someone repost on where to get these?
> Would they be at Macy's or Belk's?
> 
> Diane


LOL, Diane, I'm right there with you! AddieLove's description of how the 03 and the Holiday versions work for her have me this close to clicking 'place order' at Nordstrom!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Sephora, Nordstrom, Nieman Marcus......
> 
> KindleGracie, I'm doing the enabling for you!


Whatever are you talking about?   

KindleGracie rushes off to go back and intently study the Oberon site!!! Just as I made my decision - Celtic Hounds in saddle - I discovered that Celtic Hounds does not come in saddle for the K2. ARGGGGGGGGG

So now it is between: 
Celtic Hounds in wine?
Bold Celtic in saddle?....(or perhaps fern?)
Avenue of Trees in fern or saddle?
Roof Of Heaven in blue or saddle?

ARGGGGHHHH!!!!!

VOTES ARE WELCOME!!! I'm going to have to put them all in a hat and just draw one!


----------



## Neo

I vote for Avenue of Trees in Fern!!!! But really, I'd ask Oberon if they would make you Tree of Life in wine (they have been making it for others)


----------



## Someone Nameless

Listen up people!  I'd like to one day retire and it's a stretch as long as I'm buying Meteorites and such.  I have a request!  After the first of the year could we please go from AA to BB  (Accessories Anonymous to Bargain Basement)?     

In the Bargain Basement thread we can have Cheap, Free and Recycled Items You Can't Live Without - $20 and less.....and I'll stay down there (in the basement).
     

For starters - what is your favorite mascara under $15 - $20


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo said:


> I vote for Avenue of Trees in Fern!!!! But really, I'd ask Oberon if they would make you Tree of Life in wine (they have been making it for others)


Tree of Life in Wine? It wasn't even an option and now you are throwing another one out there?


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> Tree of Life in Wine? It wasn't even an option and now you are throwing another one out there?


Sorry ! But I just find it stunning, and that it would go well with your skin


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo said:


> Sorry ! But I just find it stunning, and that it would go well with your skin


No worries.  You don't like Tree of Life in saddle?


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> No worries.  You don't like Tree of Life in saddle?


I do like it in saddle, but just not as much and wouldn't consider buying it if not in wine: I find the dark wine just gives it much more depth in a more subtle way, and definitely has more umph and wow factor


----------



## Jane917

Andra said:


> My Clarasonic Mia came in yesterday so it's plugged in to charge. But I am disappointed in the service from the SkinStore. I did NOT get a ship notice. And when I ordered, I could have sworn that there was a promo where I would get some free extras and there was nothing extra in my package. If I go back and look at the order, there is nothing extra there either, so maybe it was all in my head. I think I'm going to call and ask though.


Did you get your Clarisonic from The Skin Store? I had 2 choices for the MIA....one came with some extra goodies and the other didn't.....I chose the extra goodies. The price was the same. I expect you looked at one, but ordered the other. The extra goodies I got was a serum and hydrator. Can't say I'm really impressed, but at least they were free.


----------



## Addie

Victoria: You got a great set! And that design is so cute. I want that and garnet, but I know my pink one is adequate.   



Ruby296 said:


> LOL, Diane, I'm right there with you! AddieLove's description of how the 03 and the Holiday versions work for her have me this close to clicking 'place order' at Nordstrom!


 Glad I could help.

I say Avenue of Trees in Saddle. Ooh. Or Tree of Life in Wine. Or all of them. Did I mention I'm terribly indecisive when it comes to choosing Kindle covers?

So I got my other Sephora order late today. And it didn't come with the samples I picked! Ugh. So I might go to the Clarins counter some time and try to get a sample of their primer. Goodness. And I was just at the mall today. Oh, well.

Oh, and I got the Philosophy Cinnamon Buns 3-in-1 today with that order because _someone_ wouldn't stop talking about it. I just took a shower and I love it! It smells just like cinnamon buns with a strong cinnamon smell at the end. So yummy. This and Caramel Apple are my favourites so far.


----------



## mlewis78

I've been using the Cinnamon Buns body wash for a few weeks and love it.  Philosophy used to have it in Apple Cider and that was my favorite.  

I didn't see the set of products in Cinnamon Buns.  Will go look at it online now.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My favorite 3in1 was when Bath and Body Works had the Twisted Peppermint.  They didn't have it at all last year but this year.  This year they have the scent but not the 3in1.  It is also my DIL's favorite.  I buy tons of Twisted Peppermint antibacterial hand wash to last all year.  The lady that checked me out said "I see you must be a fan of Twisted Peppermint"  

I'm afraid Cinnamon Buns would make me want to eat my arm.


----------



## corkyb

My meteorites came.  I threw them on top of my makeup.  They look pretty nice I think.  Now to decide between these and the 03's.  I WILL NOT buy two meteorites.  WILL NOT I TELL YOU>
The LE came in a beautiful container with a little bee on the top of it.  I check in tomorrow after I use them during my morning makeup.  The pressed one seemed to make my makeup last all day.  We'll see if the balls do the same.


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Now to decide between these and the 03's. I WILL NOT buy two meteorites. WILL NOT I TELL YOU>


I HEAR YOU!!! ME EITHER!!!!   

Mine do seem to make my makeup last longer which is really amazing considering the light application!


----------



## VictoriaP

AddieLove said:


> Victoria: You got a great set! And that design is so cute. I want that and garnet, but I know my pink one is adequate.


I keep going back and looking at the garnet...but then I think that might look a bit odd with the limited edition pink brush heads. Which, naturally, I also keep going back to look at!

Wonder how long it'll take them to ship? Seems like corporate is here, about fifteen minutes from my house, so (wishful thinking) I'm hoping for a fast turnaround and fast arrival.


----------



## corkyb

Well, I was just thinking this morning how much I LOVE my mascara combo.  But neither one is under $20.  But then it's not the first of the year yet, so I can still post about this magnificent duo.  First I use the new Lancome Defincils with conditioner.  Then I use the Guerlain in the short fat tube with the ball brush on the end.  FABULOUS.  try it, you'll like.  you really will.  HAHAHAHHAHAA
I still can't believe I spent that much money on mascara.  But I will probably never go back now as I have finally, after many years, found THE mascara, welll, mascarassss for me.
Paula


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yeah, Paula, how could you? ? ? ? ?

Cobbie, thanks!!!  Wow!  I'll take one of each!!!


----------



## Addie

mlewis78 said:


> I've been using the Cinnamon Buns body wash for a few weeks and love it. Philosophy used to have it in Apple Cider and that was my favorite.
> 
> I didn't see the set of products in Cinnamon Buns. Will go look at it online now.


Oh, I didn't get Cinnamon Buns in a set. I bought it by itself. Sorry! I should have been more clear.
I got the Caramel Apple in the Bobbing for Apples set, which I love. The packaging is great, and I'm a big fan of apple smells; so it's perfect for me.
And Apple Cider sounds delicious! I wish they still had it so I could try it.
I think the next Philosophy thing I want to buy is the Holiday Cookbook. All the ones included sound awesome. I'm really loving dessert shower gels.

Oh, and Philosophy is doing a 3 for $33 until 12/8 on select 16oz shower gels. They're normally $16 each. So if anyone wants to try them or just stock up, now might be a good time! 



Kindle Gracie said:


> My favorite 3in1 was when Bath and Body Works had the Twisted Peppermint. They didn't have it at all last year but this year. This year they have the scent but not the 3in1. It is also my DIL's favorite. I buy tons of Twisted Peppermint antibacterial hand wash to last all year. The lady that checked me out said "I see you must be a fan of Twisted Peppermint"
> 
> I'm afraid Cinnamon Buns would make me want to eat my arm.


I actually have Twisted Peppermint body cream. I love the feel and smell of it.

The smell doesn't stay on your skin ... maybe faintly. If it did stay on my skin more, I would probably eat my arm. I do get really hungry in the shower, though. 



Kindle Gracie said:


> I HEAR YOU!!! ME EITHER!!!!
> 
> Mine do seem to make my makeup last longer which is really amazing considering the light application!


Oh, come on. What could it hurt? 



VictoriaP said:


> I keep going back and looking at the garnet...but then I think that might look a bit odd with the limited edition pink brush heads. Which, naturally, I also keep going back to look at!
> 
> Wonder how long it'll take them to ship? Seems like corporate is here, about fifteen minutes from my house, so (wishful thinking) I'm hoping for a fast turnaround and fast arrival.


I think you chose the better one. The extras are great, and I _really_ like the limited edition pink brush heads. Here's hoping you get your Mia soon!

For under $20 for mascara ... I tried the Full and Soft from Mabelline, and I did not like it at all. The problem I had with it is that it takes a bit too long to dry. So some mascara ends up close to my brow (I open my eyes all the way, and some of the mascara just plants itself there; I don't have that problem with other mascaras). I'm not a big drugstore mascara person. I did think CoverGirl's Lash Blast in the orange tube was good.
For cheaper department store mascara, I really like BADgal mascara from Benefit. It's impossible to clump on me, and it's easy to apply. If I don't have to get all made up for anything important, I'll reach for that or Cargo's TexasLash mascara. Oops. That one seems to be right at $20. Well, I've tried one of Sephora's mascaras and I think they work fine as well.
In case you couldn't tell, I seem to like bigger mascara brushes. It wasn't something I did on purpose, though. I never go looking for the bigger brushes. I just end up liking the ones that have that.

Well, excluding my absolutely favourite mascara. My favourite is Chanel's Exceptionnel; the brush is small (or normal sized) and weird. It takes a bit of time to get used to the brush and it does take longer for me to apply, but I just think it's amazing. It lengthens and volumises my lashes while giving them a feathered, natural look.


----------



## skyblue

KindleGracie,
Kindle cover decision still weighing on your mind?  I actually love them all!  I own a blue roof of heaven and a saddle creek bed maple, so I am really drawn to the wine cover.  That was easy! 

My favorite mascara is Mally paired with the Dior lash primer. My lashes are really nice since I've been using Neulash.  This combo works well with my lush lashes!

Actually I am a black belt bargain shopper.  I got my Meteorites for $39!


----------



## mlewis78

OK.  Now I see on Sephora's site that there is no set for Cinnamon Buns.


----------



## VictoriaP

KindleGracie, I vote for any cover...in wine. That really is the prettiest of all Oberon's colors, I think, and it goes with everything--that makes it easy to change skins on a whim. Perfect for us accessory fiends!

Mascara under $20:

I hate mascara. I hate my eyelashes--they're none too thick, none too long, light in color, and my eyes are somewhat deepset, so it's just all a bad deal genetically. I'm eyeing that Guerlain one with the funky pouf brush; if I thought it would lengthen them, dry too quickly for me to smudge and blink it away, and it wouldn't clump, it'd be well worth whatever crazy price they've attached to it. (Clinique is about my upper limit price wise for makeup; yes, I'm cheap in that area!) Meanwhile, here's what I'm currently using:

 Maybelline Define A Lash (brownish black)

This one has one of those short bristle brushes, and it's proven relatively decent for daily wear. Not bad on clumping or smudging, but not much on adding significant volume or length. Any enhancement is probably more due to adding some color to my lashes than anything else.

 Maybelline "The Falsies" Volum Express

Party time--for evenings out, this is what I've been using. Better for volume/length, but it does take longer to dry without smudging, so it can be more of a challenge for klutzes like me. Thicker, fuzzier brush type.



Because I have such oddly set eyes, the traditional eyelash curlers don't work on me--I literally can't reach my lashes with them. I finally picked up one similar to this at the drugstore a few months ago. I have to use it after I've applied mascara, not before as is typically recommended, because even this won't reach otherwise. But at least I finally have SOMETHING that works. I think I still need to look into similar ones that are heated for better results.


----------



## mlewis78

I gave up on eye makeup (mascara; never wore liner) when my eyes were itching at work a few years ago on night job.  Decided that no one was looking at me anyway!  I think the mascara made me look even older in pictures -- not that I'm ever pleased with pictures of me now.


----------



## skyblue

Mlewis and Victoria P, have you considered a lash serum?  I have seen a huge improvement in my lashes since I began using them.  I tried Rapid Lash first and then Neulash.  If you sign up for e-mails from skinstore, you can get discount coupons for Rapid Lash.  These products last a LONG time, so it's not a pricey proposition.  It makes a huge difference in my lashes.  It does take a couple months to see improvement, but I won't be without it!


----------



## mlewis78

Is a lash serum supposed to condition the lashes and make them look . . . longer?


----------



## skyblue

*mlewis*, the serums encourage lash growth. They don't just "look" longer, they *are* longer and fuller! I was amazed. I have never had such nice lashes.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm trying to order my Oberon and the Oberon site will not load.    Should I take this as a sign?


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm trying to order my Oberon and the Oberon site will not load.  Should I take this as a sign?


It's because you didn't clear your choice with the adjunct selection committee first.


----------



## Someone Nameless

It went through.  Oberon ordered.  Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks to Neo I have ordered Tree of Life in wine.  They said they could do it so I decided to break out of my rut and order something new.  I trust Neo's opinion on this and I'm sure it will be absolutely gorgeous not to mention my hubby will also like it because his vocation is natural resources.  He will love the tree.    

Neo, you win the prize.  Thank you for the winning vote/opinion.  Now hurry up and get here already!!!


----------



## Jen

Oh great!  Like I need to get into expensive mascara!  I could get on board with the meteorites knowing they'll last me forever.  But I replace my mascara every month or two.  I currently use Cover Girl's Lash Blast fusion (purple tube) and I really like it.  I have pretty long lashes already though.  They're sort of thin though, so I need mascara.  I do use eyeliner too, very lightly.  It's probably nowhere near as good as the $20+ mascaras of course!  I'm NOT getting hooked on those.....well, maybe the next time I get a Sephora gift card or something  !

Kindle Gracie - I think you made a GREAT choice!!


----------



## VictoriaP

skyblue said:


> Mlewis and Victoria P, have you considered a lash serum? I have seen a huge improvement in my lashes since I began using them. I tried Rapid Lash first and then Neulash. If you sign up for e-mails from skinstore, you can get discount coupons for Rapid Lash. These products last a LONG time, so it's not a pricey proposition. It makes a huge difference in my lashes. It does take a couple months to see improvement, but I won't be without it!


I haven't, though I did look into Neulash. The cost is more than I want to budget in an area I'm not prepared to spend heavily on a consumable product--darn priorities anyway!  And the common side effects on a person already having eye irritation issues due to chronic illness make it just not seem like a good fit for me. Glad to hear it works so well for you though!


----------



## Andra

Jane917 said:


> Did you get your Clarisonic from The Skin Store? I had 2 choices for the MIA....one came with some extra goodies and the other didn't.....I chose the extra goodies. The price was the same. I expect you looked at one, but ordered the other. The extra goodies I got was a serum and hydrator. Can't say I'm really impressed, but at least they were free.


I called the Skin Store to ask about my order. She said that the ship notice was sent, but I didn't get it, so who knows where it went. I did get the registration message and the order confirmation and now I got a survey.
The special offer that I saw when I placed my order was the Cyber Monday special, but apparently you had to purchase over $250 to get it - THAT part I didn't see. So no extras for me this time.

I used the Mia last night to wash my face. I LIKE IT. My skin was very smooth. Now to pick up some face wash stuff since my bottle of tea tree stuff from the Body Shop will run out next week.


----------



## Jen

Andra said:


> I used the Mia last night to wash my face. I LIKE IT. My skin was very smooth. Now to pick up some face wash stuff since my bottle of tea tree stuff from the Body Shop will run out next week.


I got my Body Shop order last night and used the tea tree night lotion for the first time. WOW it's strong! I LOVE tea tree shampoo, but I'm not so sure about the smell on my face! I'll have to get used to it I guess. 
I got hooked on the Purity by Philosophy when I bought my Clarisonic......it's amazing!! But very expensive of course!!


----------



## Maker

Got Taryn Rose shoes for $9.99. ... at Goodwill


----------



## kindlek

Kindle Gracie said:


> Thanks to Neo I have ordered Tree of Life in wine. They said they could do it so I decided to break out of my rut and order something new. I trust Neo's opinion on this and I'm sure it will be absolutely gorgeous not to mention my hubby will also like it because his vocation is natural resources. He will love the tree.
> 
> Neo, you win the prize. Thank you for the winning vote/opinion. Now hurry up and get here already!!!


I ordered and received that very same cover about three weeks ago. I had the K1 Tree of Life in saddle, but I really am liking the wine.


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> Thanks to Neo I have ordered Tree of Life in wine. They said they could do it so I decided to break out of my rut and order something new. I trust Neo's opinion on this and I'm sure it will be absolutely gorgeous not to mention my hubby will also like it because his vocation is natural resources. He will love the tree.
> 
> Neo, you win the prize. Thank you for the winning vote/opinion. Now hurry up and get here already!!!


Yaaayyyy Kindle Gracie!!!!!!! It's such a gorgeous cover, I really hope you like it (else let me know, I would feel totally responsible and like I would HAVE to get it off your hands, especially if you ordered without wool !). Can't wait for you to get it and hear how you feel about it!!!!



Cobbie said:


> Kindle Gracie, great choice on the Tree of Life in wine! Just a word of warning - watch out for Neo. She will get you into _lots_ of trouble. Trust me on this.


Now now Cobbie, why would you say that  <innocently batting eye lashes> Just remember, I only recommend the GOOD stuff (like Hourglass primer and Meteorites  )   



Andra said:


> I used the Mia last night to wash my face. I LIKE IT. My skin was very smooth. Now to pick up some face wash stuff since my bottle of tea tree stuff from the Body Shop will run out next week.


May I humbly recommend Philosophy's Purity? I picked it up because of this thread, and have to say that it simply work exceptionally well with the Mia. There is no going back for me on this - I don't even feel like trying anything else (which is kind of good as I got the HUGE 32oz bottle, lol)!

BTW Andra, just trying Zhi's Berry Hibiscus for the first time (just got it last night) and wanted to thank you for always recommending it: it's amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> Now now Cobbie, why would you say that  <innocently batting eye lashes> Just remember, I only recommend the GOOD stuff (like Hourglass primer and Meteorites  )
> 
> May I humbly recommend Philosophy's Purity? I picked it up because of this thread, and have to say that it simply work exceptionally well with the Mia. There is no going back for me on this - I don't even feel like trying anything else (which is kind of good as I got the HUGE 32oz bottle, lol)!


Okay Neo. Thanks to you I got ALL of those things! I also got the 32 oz bottle of Purity and I have to agree.
I half want to thank you and half want to stick my tongue out at you  ! There's no turning back now, I love all of them!


----------



## Someone Nameless

So sorry.  I got wool.  I'm sure I'm going to love it though so no worries.    Thanks for tipping me in some direction when I was floundering!


----------



## Andra

Neo said:


> May I humbly recommend Philosophy's Purity? I picked it up because of this thread, and have to say that it simply work exceptionally well with the Mia. There is no going back for me on this - I don't even feel like trying anything else (which is kind of good as I got the HUGE 32oz bottle, lol)!
> 
> BTW Andra, just trying Zhi's Berry Hibiscus for the first time (just got it last night) and wanted to thank you for always recommending it: it's amazing!!!!!!!!!!


I plan on trying the Philosophy Purity. I had some of their 3-in-1 stuff a few years back that I liked.

Yay!!! on the Berry Hibiscus - isn't it yummy?? I'll drink it hot or iced. I just went over there last week and picked up another 8 ounce bag since I was OUT. I just wish it infused better the second time...


----------



## MLPMom

I got my Clairisonic Mia today! I am so excited! Too bad I can't use it until tomorrow night but still, I am glad it is here and charging!

I don't think I will be using the cleanser it came with though. Does anyone here use it? Anyone need one? 

Also does anyone use Bare Minerals Rare Minerals Cleanser? I got a sample bottle the other day and it is huge! 6oz. I don't even use their cleaner.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Okay Neo. Thanks to you I got ALL of those things! I also got the 32 oz bottle of Purity and I have to agree.
> I half want to thank you and half want to stick my tongue out at you  ! There's no turning back now, I love all of them!


eeehhh... Sorry and you're welcome??


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> eeehhh... Sorry and you're welcome??


That works! I have less money, but I don't regret any of them!


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:



> So sorry. I got wool. I'm sure I'm going to love it though so no worries.  Thanks for tipping me in some direction when I was floundering!


Oh well... Glad I could help


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> I plan on trying the Philosophy Purity. I had some of their 3-in-1 stuff a few years back that I liked.
> 
> Yay!!! on the Berry Hibiscus - isn't it yummy?? I'll drink it hot or iced. I just went over there last week and picked up another 8 ounce bag since I was OUT. I just wish it infused better the second time...


You are right! I'm on second infusion, not so great. Guess it's a one infusion kind of tea, lol


----------



## skyblue

Of course we expect *PHOTOS* of your lovely new Oberon when it arrives, *KindleGracie*!!! What is the ETA?

Has anyone posted a photo on the Kindle boards of this elusive and highly coveted Tree of Life in wine


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Of course we expect *PHOTOS* of your lovely new Oberon when it arrives, *KindleGracie*!!! What is the ETA?
> 
> Has anyone posted a photo on the Kindle boards of this elusive and highly coveted Tree of Life in wine


I have no idea when it will ship. I just ordered it today and they have to make it and of course there's the Christmas shipping rush, etc. I've never seen a Tree of Life in wine but maybe kindlk could post a picture of hers. 

Of course I'll post pictures when I get it.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> I have no idea when it will ship. I just ordered it today and they have to make it and of course there's the Christmas shipping rush, etc. I've never seen a Tree of Life in wine but maybe kindlk could post a picture of hers.
> 
> Of course I'll post pictures when I get it.


Yippee! I am super excited for you!


----------



## Neo

Yep! Pics of the Tree of Life in wine can be seen here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.2050.html

I truly find it gorgeous, and wonder when I will cave in on this one... But I truly do love my black dragon too ...

For now, just waiting for my new skin which should be here today (went with Birth of an Idea this time and hope I like it for a little longer than all those that came before, sigh...)


----------



## skyblue

Oooooo! Thanks, Neo!  This is indeed stunning!  I bet Kindle Gracie flips when she gets it!  

I need to check out your skin. . I hope you REALLY like it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Can't wait!  Maybe even a double backflip!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, because of all my other purchases (UPS is on the way here now  ) I have decided to embrace my sparse, short lashes.


----------



## angelmum3

oh pretty - Now I want the Tree of Life in Wine...

well first I have to get a Kindle! 

I"M DONE SHOPPING!! <dance dance dance> wooHOO!!

This year we are heading to Houston - so I decided to ship presents. First buy them, then wrap them, then ship them... oh and a tree with lights! I didnt send my ornaments... or my mom's Godiva Chocolates... tomorrow, tomorrow... What will Dh and I do on xmas eve this year? I KNOW _ go to bed before 2 AM!! wooHOO!!

My Philosphy Amazing Grace, Today's Special Value from QVC arrived!! Pretty pretty! (I figured since it was liquid, may as well get it for me - here, now!! and I have that travel size perfume stick!! YAY ME!!)

you Mia people stay away!!


----------



## skyblue

KindleGracie,
Have hubby film it!  I want to see that double flip!

The lash serum lasts FOREVER!

Angelmum, I am jealous your tsp arrived already!
You sound super organized!  The Godiva lava cake chocolates are AMAZING!


----------



## Neo

Stunning, right? Kindle Gracie, I can't believe you ordered ToL in wine without having ever seen it!!!!!!! You totally rock!!!!!!!!!

Skyblue, this is my new/future skin I'm waiting for:





angelmum3 said:


> I"M DONE SHOPPING!! <dance dance dance> wooHOO!!


Yeah right, lol!!!!!!!! Congratulations on your Amazing Grace haul, glad you like it and enjoy it !!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

STUNNING is right!!!  I did it by process of elimination.  I HAD seen those pictures of the wine Celtic Hounds and decided that the wine looked so much RICHER than the saddle.  The color is just fantastic.  So, at first I was thinking, "OK, just get the Celtic Hounds in wine".....but then, I've had that design and I need to venture out so Neo's voice kept whispering in my ear.  

So there you go.  Neo, you have never steered me wrong so far... YOU rock!


----------



## skyblue

Wow, Neo, a vision of whimsy and fantasy!  Way cool!  Which Oberon are you pairing it with?


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Wow, Neo, a vision of whimsy and fantasy! Way cool! Which Oberon are you pairing it with?


She's got the black dragon.


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> She's got the black dragon.


Yep 



Kindle Gracie said:


> STUNNING is right!!! I did it by process of elimination. I HAD seen those pictures of the wine Celtic Hounds and decided that the wine looked so much RICHER than the saddle. The color is just fantastic. So, at first I was thinking, "OK, just get the Celtic Hounds in wine".....but then, I've had that design and I need to venture out so Neo's voice kept whispering in my ear.
> 
> So there you go. Neo, you have never steered me wrong so far... YOU rock!


I'm very touched! But right back at you: I do bless you twice daily at least, using my Mia


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Yep
> 
> I'm very touched! But right back at you: I do bless you twice daily at least, using my Mia


Don't forget me when you start selling off your stuff!


----------



## mlewis78

Kindle Gracie said:


> Thanks to Neo I have ordered Tree of Life in wine. They said they could do it so I decided to break out of my rut and order something new. I trust Neo's opinion on this and I'm sure it will be absolutely gorgeous not to mention my hubby will also like it because his vocation is natural resources. He will love the tree.
> 
> Neo, you win the prize. Thank you for the winning vote/opinion. Now hurry up and get here already!!!


I LOVE the tree of life in wine. (I don't have it.) I don't understand why they took it off of the website.


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> Don't forget me when you start selling off your stuff!


LOL Jane! If you head to the buy, barter, etc thread, you will see that at the moment I only have one teapot to sell (cast iron)


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> LOL Jane! If you head to the buy, barter, etc thread, you will see that at the moment I only have one teapot to sell (cast iron)


I rushed right on over the other thread. I already have a black cast iron pot very similar to the one you have posted. Maybe I will have better luck some other time.


----------



## Someone Nameless

You know I can't stand Cetaphil, right?    I won't tell you what it reminds me of.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> You know I can't stand Cetaphil, right?  I won't tell you what it reminds me of.


LMAO--I've heard about that stuff and that...resemblance. All I can say is--ewwwwwww.......!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I just ordered Today's Special on HSN. These are adorable for all us Handbag lover's , and cookie lover's  You get 3, in your choice of Fashion colors, or Holiday colors, and 3 boxes of David's cookies, which are yummy! I ordered the Fashion set


----------



## skyblue

Kindled Spirit said:


> I just ordered Today's Special on HSN. These are adorable for all us Handbag lover's , and cookie lover's  You get 3, in your choice of Fashion colors, or Holiday colors, and 3 boxes of David's cookies, which are yummy! I ordered the Fashion set


But do they hold a Kindle?  
Very cute, Kindled Spirit!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

skyblue said:


> But do they hold a Kindle?
> Very cute, Kindled Spirit!


LOL!  You know, I didn't think of that


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> You know I can't stand Cetaphil, right?  I won't tell you what it reminds me of.


I have used Cetaphil for years.....and you have just convinced me to change!

I have an order in my Sephora cart. I have never received a discount coupon, and I keep hoping they will send me one before I complete the order.....not a chance, I know. Which Purity should a "mature" woman buy? Is it good for dry skin? My skin is probably more normal to dry than just dry.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got the big pump bottle of purity made simple for my mature skin.  

All the women at my work use Cetaphil but I told them I could not put that stuff on my face because of what it reminded me of.      I used to use the Cetaphil in a bar.  It's ok.  Purity Made Simple does a much better job of removing makeup including eye makeup.


----------



## Jen

Hmm, I have used Cetaphil for a long time!  I never made that connection.....but I'm very picky about which one though - the Gentle clenser is awful, the Daily clenser is great.  I couldn't wait to use the Purity, so I use the Cetaphil to wash off my eye makeup, then I use the Purity on my Clarisonic.  I have combination skin, some parts dry, some oily, some acne prone - Purity seems to be great on all of them!  I can honestly say that my skin is WAY better than it was a few weeks ago!  I can't say if it's the Clarisonic or Purity, but likely both.  I'm hooked!  

I have to say if I was in the market for a cover of any kind I'd totally go for the tree of life in Wine!  I sort of wish my journal was that one instead of the green leaves!  Oh well.  I went with a moleskine cover for my DXG, love that.  I'll find out if I love the leather iPad case several of you have, it's out for delivery today!!  

I'm having trouble coming up with Christmas gifts this year.  My husband the musician buys what he wants for himself, my dad has no hobbies and also buys whatever he wants.  I got my mom a kindle last year, and am thinking ipod this year - but she still hasn't figured out how to buy books without charging my credit card, so I'm not sure I want to try to push her forward in technology.  I'm much better at buying stuff for myself   !


----------



## skyblue

Jen, I believe we are all experts in self gifting here on this thread! LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

ahhhh, I just looked and my Cetaphil (stuck under the counter in the bathroom!) is the Gentle Cleanser.  Maybe that's the problem.  It's going in the trash right now.  Life is too short to try to use up something I hate!


----------



## YorkieMom

My daughter has very dry skin on her face. She has tried a number of things, nothing helps. She is 30 and never wears any make-up, whatsoever. ( I'm so jealous) I was reading your discussions on the Purity and was wondering if you all think it might help her. If so, which kind and where can you find it?  Retail store, hopefully. Thank you for any information.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yesterday my Two Faced Natural Eye eye shadow collection came. I got it with my email gift card.  I haven't used it yet, but it really looks pretty.

My Tervis tumblers just arrived.  I ordered 2 Quartz and 2 Topaz to see which color I prefer and then the plan was to send back my old ones for replacement.  Well, Quartz and Topaz are both gorgeous!  The quartz matches my kitchen perfectly but the Topaz looks great with my pottery.  Another hard decision.

I like the whimsical ones but I wanted these because we use them even with our best dishes and they do look more expensive than the clear.  LOL


----------



## sem

Jane917: I use Purity Made Simple and Hope in a Jar for dry and sensitive skin. I am a 60 something woman and have really noticed the difference since I started this program with my Clarisonic. I have psoriasis and have really seen an improvement. Everyone is different but I have used Cetaphil doe a long time also and really prefer the Purity. Hope this helps. I'm sure that there are folks here with more knowledge than I have and expect that they will jump in here soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Philosophy.com has a 30% promo going on now. It's *holidaysparkles* and free shipping over $50.

Got a few bottles of 3-in-1 for the BRATs for Christmas gifts. They love them just as much as I do.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm 55 and use Purity Made Simple with Hope in a Jar.  I got a sample of Miracle Worker and it's really nice.  It seems to be even more moisturizing than the Hope in a Jar.  It is much more expensive.  I'm also curious about When Hope is Not Enough and wonder if it would be better for mature skin than Hope in a Jar.  Has anyone used any of these?


----------



## Someone Nameless

QVC must know that I'm a sucker for leopard. They are trying to get me to bite on this coat!!! The brown reverses to leopard but I already have a leopard long coat!! 

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/app.detail/params.item.tsv!.tpl.tsv.cm_scid.TSV?cm_re=PROMOTIONS-_-1-_-TSV,LED&cm_sp=TSV-_-HP-_-IMAGE


----------



## pattyaz

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm 55 and use Purity Made Simple with Hope in a Jar. I got a sample of Miracle Worker and it's really nice. It seems to be even more moisturizing than the Hope in a Jar. It is much more expensive. I'm also curious about When Hope is Not Enough and wonder if it would be better for mature skin than Hope in a Jar. Has anyone used any of these?


I use Miracle Worker. I like it better than Hope in a Jar. Because it is more moisturizing, I find that I use less which makes the jar last a long time. Just for reference, I am 39 (almost 40) and have normal to dry skin (mostly because I live in the desert). I have not tried When Hope is Not Enough yet.....


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> ahhhh, I just looked and my Cetaphil (stuck under the counter in the bathroom!) is the Gentle Cleanser. Maybe that's the problem. It's going in the trash right now. Life is too short to try to use up something I hate!


When I first started using it I didn't know there were two kinds - I saw these 2 GIANT bottles of Gentle at Sams for super cheap, so I bought them! That's how I discovered I can't stand the stuff. I still have one of the huge bottles I just can't bring myself to throw away - but I won't use it. It's awful - and it amazes me that the difference is so huge. The Daily clenser is clear.

I got a sample of Hope, the one in the tube - I like it. I might switch to that when I'm done with all my Body Shop ones that I bought during the 3/$30. Right now I'm using the Nutriganics line and like it a lot!

Oh man, 30% off on Philosophy.....heading over now. SHOOT! I'm supposed to only buy things for OTHER PEOPLE  !


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL Jen!  Other people have skin too so there you go!


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> LOL Jen! Other people have skin too so there you go!


True. But I'm also too cheap to buy Philosophy for other people  !! 
I just can't resist 30% off. Getting another 32 oz bottle of Purity and a 2 oz jar of Hope in a jar.


----------



## Ruby296

My Tervis tumblers arrived today too! I really like the cute flower designs. I had to hide the 2 extras up in my cabinet so my daughters don't see them, the other 2 are going in their stockings. Thanks to everyone that raved about these


----------



## lonestar

I've been using Cetaphil for years.  No problems.


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Yes, I do.  I'm still going to _*finish*_ my _*Cetaphil*_.
> 
> I just ordered the Miracle Worker and another large Purity Made Simple but I want to thank all of you, except Jane (until today) and lonestar, for tainting the Cetaphil experience for me. Yep, thank you very much.


I still like Cetaphil! I ordered another giant Purity bottle too - but I'm GOING to use the rest of my cetaphil that I like!


----------



## Neo

Hahaha! You guys really crack me up on this Cetaphil thinggie, and I think I have to go check it out tonight, just to know what you guys are talking about!!!!!!!!!!

I am hesitating about getting another huge Purity bottle too (what a bargain, really!), but wonder: how long do you guys think such a bottle lasts? 6 months? 1 year? because if it's one year, I'll just wait for the next Sephora FF sale and get some fresh stuff next year. But if it's only 6 months, than it's so worth going for it now!

What to do?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm wondering the same thing Neo and wondering if I should be tempted by another big bottle.  

BUT, nevertheless, I HATE Cetaphil and mine is in the trash.


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Oh, no you don't. You can't talk your way into my exemptions. I just reread your previous post and you "can't stand the stuff" preferring the clear. I hereby lovingly lump you once again into the tainters' group.


I still stand by that I hate the Gentle Cetaphil - don't buy that stuff! The Daily clenser is much better. But now that I've used Purity nothing compares! Neo, Cetaphil is just a drugstore facewash & lotion brand. Nothing special.

I have barely used much of the Purity, but figured this sale is 10% better than even the Sephora FF sale! And didn't they run out of the big bottle during the FF sale? Facewash doesn't really go bad in 6 months, does it? I hope not!



Neo said:


> What to do?


BUY it.


----------



## gajitldy

My big bottle is well over a year old and I still have about half.  I use one full pump at night.  In the a.m. I use one pump of the Philosophy Microdermabrasion....love it.  I also make sure I rub the leftovers all over my hands for exfoliation.  There is probably about half in that big bottle also.  In the winter I also use the Microdermabrasion with the Clarisonic body brush in the shower....fantastic for my dry winter skin.
Diane


----------



## Jen

gajitldy said:


> My big bottle is well over a year old and I still have about half. I use one full pump at night. In the a.m. I use one pump of the Philosophy Microdermabrasion....love it. I also make sure I rub the leftovers all over my hands for exfoliation. There is probably about half in that big bottle also. In the winter I also use the Microdermabrasion with the Clarisonic body brush in the shower....fantastic for my dry winter skin.
> Diane


Well, I guess I'll have it for awhile! Actually, I'll probably put one in the shower and keep one by the sink - I use it both morning and night so mine will go twice as fast. I'm happy to hear it lasts that long, for as expensive as it is. I just couldn't resist 30% off!


----------



## louiseb

ok I'm in on the Philosophy sale, bought Purity, kiss me tonight intensive lip therapy, exfoliating lip scrub, and emollient lip balm. Good sale!


----------



## Someone Nameless

gajitidy, I think you are talking about the microdelivery exfoliating wash.  It it harsh on your face with the Clarisonic?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't know if any of you use ebates, but you can get 5% cash back from Philosophy. Every little bit helps. This is my referral link if you would like to join. 

http://www.ebates.com/rf.do?referrerid=BKqyqUUfFAgx3w1hNIAQyg%3D%3D


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> I don't know if any of you use ebates, but you can get 5% cash back from Philosophy. Every little bit helps. This is my referral link if you would like to join.
> 
> http://www.ebates.com/rf.do?referrerid=BKqyqUUfFAgx3w1hNIAQyg%3D%3D


I've never heard of this, it works? Do you use it?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, it does work.  If you shop at your regular stores through their site, you get a percentage back and they will either send you a check or deposit by paypal.  They have been running special deals during the holidays.  Today you can get 10% cash back from the Nike store.

If you would like to sign up, I'd appreciate it if you use my referral.  I get a reward for referring a friend.


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> Yes, it does work. If you shop at your regular stores through their site, you get a percentage back and they will either send you a check or deposit by paypal. They have been running special deals during the holidays. Today you can get 10% cash back from the Nike store.
> 
> If you would like to sign up, I'd appreciate it if you use my referral. I get a reward for referring a friend.


Sure! How do I reference you?


----------



## Addie

Okay, I'm hoping you all can give me some suggestions. I need a good eye cream that I can wear under makeup, keeps the area nice and moisturised (I have very dry under eyes) and maybe even hides (or eliminates!) some of those fine lines. Any suggestions? I bought the Kinerase Intensive Eye Cream, and I liked it when I first tried it, but now I'm not that crazy about it. And its ratings on Makeupalley are pretty bad.
I don't really want to spend more than I spend on the Kinerase, so $60 or less, please.
Also, I wouldn't mind some advice on a good nighttime under eye cream. I'm currently trying a sample of Shiseido's Benefiance. We'll see how I like that one.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen said:


> Sure! How do I reference you?


I think if you just click on my link, it will work. If not, no worries. Or I can invite you to join via email. Thank you!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Eye cream - I like Clinique All About Eyes. You can also get it at Sephora.

http://reviews.clinique.com/3813/PROD11195/clinique-all-about-eyes-rich-reviews/reviews.htm

I just realized there are two different ones. That is All About Eyes Rich. The one I use is just All About Eyes.


----------



## skyblue

Clinique ALL ABOUT EYES is my FAVORITE eye cream!  I wish I could buy it by the barrel.  I purchased my last jar during the Sephora 20% off sale.


----------



## sem

OK, I joined the ebates using your link and then went to Philosophy from the ebates site. How do I know if I got the % back?

Received the meteorites from ebay today - about 5 minutes ago, actually. They are really CUTE. The set is miniature meteorites in 01 - Mythic, 02 - Pink Fresh, and 03 - Beige Chic + the brush. I am quite sure that these are not counterfit. (If they are, they're damn good!). I will try them tomorrow or Saturday. They look like the sets I saw when I Googled them.


----------



## julip

2 eye creams I really liked in the past (but I haven't used in a long time) are Kiss My Face Eyewitness and Kiehl's Avocado Eye Cream. I see KMF has a new eye cream called eye repair, but I don't have any experience with that one. I originally found out about the KMF one from makeup alley, and the Kiehl's one from a friend who swears by it.

Now that I've looked up on the Kiss My Face site, it looks like the eye repair may be the updated version, as it no longer lists the Eyewitness. They also have a list of online retailers on their site. I have found it locally in health food stores or vitamin stores, but it was hard to find locally, even several years ago.

 

sem - your mini meteorites sound adorable! Can't wait to hear how you like them.

Neo - I just checked my reorders of the Purity 32 oz (I've always ordered from QVC), and it looks like my average was every 8 months. I always got the bottle before I ran out, though, and my order was based mostly on how low I was and if QVC was running a special of some sort. I use one pump at a time too for face wash and also at least 1 time a week for thoroughly cleaning my makeup brushes. I also use it occasionally as a hand wash.


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> I just ordered Today's Special on HSN. These are adorable for all us Handbag lover's , and cookie lover's  You get 3, in your choice of Fashion colors, or Holiday colors, and 3 boxes of David's cookies, which are yummy! I ordered the Fashion set


Those are so cute, KS!!! I love the Fashion Set, and the cookies sound especially delicious.


----------



## Someone Nameless

You should see your cash back credited within about 48 hours. They send your cash back every 3 months.

Here are some FAQs:

http://www.ebates.com/help/topquestions.htm


----------



## gajitldy

Kindle Gracie

The microdermabrasion with the Clarisonic is not at all harsh especially if you use no pressure but just move it around in gentle circles.  I also saw a demo on QVC of how to just use your fingertips with the cleanser also using quick circular motion.  I love the stuff...it is the best exfoliator I have used.  I am 57 and have very dry skin.  Many exfoliators I have tried seem to be greasy and leave a film on my skin.  This one does not; just makes it feel really soft.
Diane


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you Diane! I meant to say - that looks like a beautiful horse in your profile picture.

I wanted to tell *gadgetgirl* (if you are reading) that hubby and I were shopping in Target last weekend and I mentioned the insulated Thermos travel mugs. He said he wanted one for himself so we found them and bough a bronze one. After using it just one day we went through the cabinet and threw away our collection of travel mugs! These are great and do keep the coffee so hot! I had to go back this week and get one for myself. I do love the 360 spout and that you can close it up totally. I use it for taking to work. Thank you!


----------



## Jane917

Just got home from work and find all these messages! I checked my Cetaphil....it is Gentle Cleanser. I did not even know there were 2 kinds. I will go to the Philosophy site to see what I should buy. Tell me again.....Purity Made Simple?

I had put off pushing the button on my Sephora order. Good thing, because I will take off any Philosophy products. Also, a $15 gift card arrived in the mail today. I just knew I should wait.

My Body Shop order came today with some of my beloved products. Vit E Cream, eye cream, primer. Also got the Vit E facial spray that someone recommended.

Oh! The Tassies arrived today. I will try it out tonight. The other 2 I ordered are for Christmas presents. 

Thanks to those of you who gave me recommendations of cleanser for "nature" skin. I didn't know we had so many 60ish gals here. Count me in.


Also in my Sephora order is a NARS lipstick in dolce vita. I have seen raves about it.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

julip said:


> Those are so cute, KS!!! I love the Fashion Set, and the cookies sound especially delicious.


Thank you julip.  Although I have no idea where I'm going to put them


----------



## corkyb

AddieLove said:


> Okay, I'm hoping you all can give me some suggestions. I need a good eye cream that I can wear under makeup, keeps the area nice and moisturised (I have very dry under eyes) and maybe even hides (or eliminates!) some of those fine lines. Any suggestions? I bought the Kinerase Intensive Eye Cream, and I liked it when I first tried it, but now I'm not that crazy about it. And its ratings on Makeupalley are pretty bad.
> I don't really want to spend more than I spend on the Kinerase, so $60 or less, please.
> Also, I wouldn't mind some advice on a good nighttime under eye cream. I'm currently trying a sample of Shiseido's Benefiance. We'll see how I like that one.


Ok, I have the PERFECT eye creams for you. Or at least for me. I have been using both for several years. It's Bobby Brown and the moisturizing eye cream is for the daytime and it is very moisturizing but not heavy or greasy. I love the way it feels going on and I use it daily. The night cream that I use (have been using for less time) is from her Extra line and it's for extremely dry skin. It's kind of hard like a balm in the jar. But it's very good. Kind of expensive. I think the day is $40ish and the extra might be $60. I haven't bought it in a while so I'm not really sure. the Extra lasts me a long time, the moisturizing not so long. But I am and have been totally happy with them both. Macy's carries bobby brown. And Sephora stores just started carrying her make up again. They don't carry everything, though, so am not sure about those creams. I'd be surprised if they had the Extra. But definitely try before you buy because everyone is different and I am a Bobby Brown freak. 
Paula


----------



## VictoriaP

Today's favorite accessory--my iPhone, without which I would be unable to read or post since apparently Comcast has a bad case of the hiccups in my area at the moment (it's been over an hour). Thank Heavens I jailbroke the phone and can tether it to the iPad, or I'd be going stir crazy. LOL

 OK, but here's the one I was actually going to post--an under $20 accessory. Really!

 Tweezerman Mini Slant Tweezer (Amazon link)

Dumb me, I never realized there was a difference in tweezers before. We always had the little $3-4 pointed tip drugstore versions, threw them in a drawer for years with a bunch of other stuff and then grumbled at how dull they were when we needed them to pull a splinter. And the pointy version turns out to be pretty bad at pulling stray hairs, which I do a lot more of than splinter-pulling.

I bought these in part for the wider "blade" style, and in part for the decoration--of course. LOL I really wanted the pink rather than the lavender, but this was what was available via Amazon Prime at the time. They came with a little plastic tube for storage--what, you mean you're not supposed to throw them in a drawer with other crap? Who knew? Turns out that's how you bend their little tips out of alignment and dull them. Huh.

They're expensive compared to the drugstore cheapies, but they're built to last a lifetime, especially when you use that little tube for storage. The sharp slant tip blades are great for grabbing stray hair, even superfine ones. And hubby liked them so well for splinters that I bought him his own set...in plain stainless steel.

Amazon has a bunch of different colors and patterns if you're like my husband and the lavender doesn't appeal. They're also available in a 4" version, and the same company makes a number of other types of tweezers and scissors.

My only regret is in not getting the pink ones. Hmmm...maybe I could get the pink and relegate the purple to my travel kit...or my purse?


----------



## corkyb

I love Tweezerman tweezers.  I have two; one with that type of tip and one with a needle sharp point.  But I don't have any tubes to store them in and I leave them around my chair that is my center for everything.  I just stick them in a pencil holder.  Not such a great idea I guess.  Well, then, it's time for new ones and this time I shall buy color.  I have plain old stainless steel I think.


----------



## Someone Nameless

VictoriaP, I've been using those same tweezers for years.  They are great, aren't they!


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> I bought these in part for the wider "blade" style, and in part for the decoration--of course. LOL I really wanted the pink rather than the lavender, but this was what was available via Amazon Prime at the time. They came with a little plastic tube for storage--what, you mean you're not supposed to throw them in a drawer with other crap? Who knew? Turns out that's how you bend their little tips out of alignment and dull them. Huh.
> 
> They're expensive compared to the drugstore cheapies, but they're built to last a lifetime, especially when you use that little tube for storage. The sharp slant tip blades are great for grabbing stray hair, even superfine ones. And hubby liked them so well for splinters that I bought him his own set...in plain stainless steel.
> 
> My only regret is in not getting the pink ones. Hmmm...maybe I could get the pink and relegate the purple to my travel kit...or my purse?


This is funny. I remember the day of awakening when I discovered that there were tweezers, and then there were tweezers that actually worked!


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> This is funny. I remember the day of awakening when I discovered that there were tweezers, and then there were tweezers that *actually worked!*


I have a positive fetish for tools that actually *work*. I really do get a kick out of them! These have been a big positive check mark in that category.

But alas, they are not pink...

I've also never had 4" tweezers compared to 3" ones. Is there a reason that bigger is better in this instance?


----------



## Ruby296

VictoriaP, I have the same ones in pink! Got them in Sephora last yr for my travel bag. I've also got the full size in stainless w/pink breast cancer ribbon and light blue pointy ones. Tweezerman offers free lifetime sharpening, you just pay postage. And I always keep the little rubber "nose" on the end and store them in their plastic tubes!


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP, I like the 4" better just because I find them more comfortable to hold when doing my eyebrows, lol. But I just have the plain metal ones


----------



## corkyb

Uh oh, Neo's posting.  I can't look, realllly expensive eye cream, here I come.....


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Kindle Gracie said:


> I wanted to tell *gadgetgirl* (if you are reading) that hubby and I were shopping in Target last weekend and I mentioned the insulated Thermos travel mugs. He said he wanted one for himself so we found them and bough a bronze one. After using it just one day we went through the cabinet and threw away our collection of travel mugs! These are great and do keep the coffee so hot! I had to go back this week and get one for myself. I do love the 360 spout and that you can close it up totally. I use it for taking to work. Thank you!


KindleGracie,
I'm glad that you and your husband are as pleased with the Thermos travel mugs as my husband and I are. I really like that I don't have to worry about the tops coming loose like some of our travel mugs do. I've gotten so used to having the 360 degree spout that now I consider it a hardship to use a travel mug that has only one opening. 

PS. I'm envious of those of you who have already received your Tervis Tumblers. Mine have not yet arrived.


----------



## VictoriaP

I think this might be going overboard:



LOL--do I really _need_ glittery tweezers? But look, they're from Sephora!  They even have ones with Swarovski crystals on the sides.

I think I need to draw a line here and say the lavender will do. For now.... I'll keep an eye out for a chance to try the longer ones though; that might be a valid reason to switch.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Just used the Two Faced Natural Eye shadow this morning and I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> I think if you just click on my link, it will work. If not, no worries. Or I can invite you to join via email. Thank you!


I joined today, so you should see your $5! What a great site, thanks so much for telling us about it. Too bad I didn't know about it a month ago, between my Sephora and Target orders I'd have like $20! Oh well, good to know going forward!

I actually got that Thermos from Target and ended up returning it! I put cream & sugar in my coffee, and I really didn't like the small mouth opening, I couldn't fit a spoon in there. I'd imagine if you didn't cream & sugar it would be great. My contigo mugs seem to keep it hot for long enough.

I got my iPad case yesterday! Great recommendation ladies, I love it. Now I'm not afraid to actually take it out of the house - I brought it to work to convince a co-worker she needs to buy one.

I kind of like those pink tweezers! And I own NOTHING pink! (Redheads don't really do pink!) I have no idea what kind of tweezers I have - I have always used the pointy ones. Maybe I need a tweezer education! I'm an eyebrow tweeze FREAK!


----------



## CavMom

OK enablers ladies - I have been lurking on this thread for a week now and under our Christmas tree for my DD & I will be: Tassi's to hold our hair back as we use our Clarisonics to clean our faces with Philosophy products and then we will hydrate ourselves with our Tervis tumblers!

Thank goodness we already own Tweezerman tweezers - saved some money there!! (yes, they are wonderful)

I am both eager and afraid to look at this thread every day  I think I will really need the Bargan Basement thread after this!!

Jane - cute Cavalier! I have two, a Blenheim & a Tri ~


----------



## Someone Nameless

Welcome CavMom.  If you don't have the Target slippers that originated this thread, you need to go pick some up!  I'm glad that someone agrees with me about the Bargain Basement.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks Jen!  I'm also happy that you like the case.  It's really nice isn't it!  I can't believe that it was ever $9.99 with no shipping but it was!


----------



## Jen

Welcome CavMom! I bought all of those things as well....and them some! If you haven't checked out the Hourglass primer or meteorites, I can highly recommend both  ! 
I got my Tassis yesterday - I'm going to wash them first, but I already know it's exactly what I needed for my short layered hair. Now I won't need 8 clips & a headband to get all my hair back  !



Kindle Gracie said:


> Thanks Jen! I'm also happy that you like the case. It's really nice isn't it! I can't believe that it was ever $9.99 with no shipping but it was!


I'm definitely jealous of the $9.99 - but I dont think even $38 (still free shipping) is terrible for the quality of this case.


----------



## Jane917

CavMom said:


> OK enablers ladies - I have been lurking on this thread for a week now and under our Christmas tree for my DD & I will be: Tassi's to hold our hair back as we use our Clarisonics to clean our faces with Philosophy products and then we will hydrate ourselves with our Tervis tumblers!
> 
> Thank goodness we already own Tweezerman tweezers - saved some money there!! (yes, they are wonderful)
> 
> I am both eager and afraid to look at this thread every day  I think I will really need the Bargan Basement thread after this!!
> 
> Jane - cute Cavalier! I have two, a Blenheim & a Tri ~


Hi CavMom! Yes, Jack is cute and sweet, but is way too interested in the Christmas tree to put anything under it! However, you have been enabled similarly as I have. I now have my Clarisonic, Philosophy is on the way, Tassi has been used (love it!) and I am making a Tervis order today to give to my parents. I also have a Sephora order on its way. We will all be in a 12 step program after the holidays.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> Just used the Two Faced Natural Eye shadow this morning and I LOVE IT!!!!!


Hey, Kindle Gracie, I am so glad to hear that you LOVE your new eyeshadow! It looks lovely. I would be tempted, but I have the neutral Dior eyeshadow quad in Incognito which is fab!


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie, I forgot to chime in on the BB idea, but YES, please let's do it! I'm trying to rein myself in here, my last big buy was the S&S tote last weekend. But I really want those 03 Meteorites....wonder if there's a dupe out there?


----------



## julip

Welcome to the AA thread, CavMom! Congrats on getting through the pages and pages, and you picked out some great things for you and DD. 

I have used and loved Tweezerman's too, plus another favorite was some German brand I bought at a cutlery store many years ago. But the tweezers I've been using for the past couple years are ones with a little light on them. I truly don't know how I tweezed without that little light before I got these!

The first ones were actually nested in an Emjoi epilator I got from QVC (no longer available), and then I found just the lighted tweezers in a Sephora Brand (made by the same company as the lighted ones - can't remember the brand now, sorry! They were a collaboration with Emjoi) so I bought those. But now I see Sephora doesn't even carry them anymore either.

I just found these, which I think I will try too. My other ones are still going strong (though the light just went out - need to replace the battery), but I like the looks of these too.


----------



## Jen

I didn't know they made tweezers with lights, cool!  That would be helpful!!  

I really need to stop getting notifications on this thread.  I see it and immediately need to know what you guys are talking about   !


----------



## julip

I just realized the tweezers I posted aren't personal care ones, but for electronics  but I may still try to use them that way if the tip is not too scary heavy duty. If they are, they will be a good addition to the tool box. 

Sure wish Sephora still carried theirs! They came in a cute little bullet case.


----------



## Jen

Hmmm, what about these?


----------



## julip

Ooh Jen, those look great! And even better with a magnifier! My eyes need all the help they can get!   Great find.


----------



## corkyb

VictoriaP said:


> I think this might be going overboard:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL--do I really _need_ glittery tweezers? But look, they're from Sephora!  They even have ones with Swarovski crystals on the sides.
> 
> I think I need to draw a line here and say the lavender will do. For now.... I'll keep an eye out for a chance to try the longer ones though; that might be a valid reason to switch.


I would only buy them if they are tweezerman. They are the best. I think otherwise, you are wasting your money. BUt if they are tweezerman, then go for it. An extra set of tweezers is always nice in case you misplace yours. You will never have to go around with gorilla growth eyebrows/


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I realize this is not a deal y'all can replicate, but I'm just so tickled over it! I picked up a Welbilt bread machine at the Goodwill store for just $3.99! I figured if it didn't work, I wouldn't lose much. I made a loaf of bread in it yesterday and it worked beautifully! I also picked up a suit for me (and I'm hard to fit because I have a huge bum and thighs) for just $12.99 and a pair of Lands' End chinos for $5.99. Love shopping there!


----------



## julip

Nice supersaver finds, H2M!! I love finding hidden treasures like that, and what a bonus reward of that yummy loaf of homemade bread!

I checked the brand of my lighted tweezers, made by La Tweez. Sephora no longer carries it for their line, but they were made by La Tweez. It looks like they updated the look of the tweezers a little, and I don't remember them being $25 before  but they are totally worth it for that case and very precise grabbing for all those tiny little short hairs. They also come in white and a breast cancer awareness ribbon edition. There is also a pink one, but not on their site. Pricey, but $1 shipping right now and you get that cute little mirrored bullet case.


----------



## Jen

I love good thrift store finds!  It takes digging, but it's usually worth it.  Nice haul!

Those are nice looking tweezers!!


----------



## skyblue

I sure hope anyone who wanted the *Holiday Meteorites* already ordered them! It appears they are *SOLD OUT*!


----------



## julip

I had only added this Umberto Banana brush to my recent Target.com order to get to $50 for free shipping, but it has turned out to be one of the best brushes I've purchased in the recent past. It's a nice comfortable size for torquing while blowdrying my crazy thick mane. It does just what it says it will in that description (which one can barely see below - click the pic and then go to that image to enlarge to read if you are interested).


----------



## Neo

OK ladies, this is ALL your fault!!!! After much debate (and prompting from you, you know who you are, right Jen  !!!!!), I finally placed an order with Philosophy - just couldn't resist the 30% off!

And because I wanted to get the free shipping too, I ended up getting:

another huge bottle of purity (hopefully it comes with the pump, else I'll re-use the one I have now)
the kiss me exfoliating lip scrub
the kiss me tonight lip treatment
and the kiss me very emollient spf 20 lip balm in red

I was very tempted by the Cinnamon Bun 3 in 1 after hearing so much about it here, but in the end I know that what I really prefer to use is my l'Occitane milk with Shea butter soap bar, so there is really no point in that... I do however fully expect to have AMAZING lips in a few weeks, lol


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> OK ladies, this is ALL your fault!!!! After much debate (and prompting from you, you know who you are, right Jen !!!!!), I finally placed an order with Philosophy - just couldn't resist the 30% off!


I might have beat your order by a couple of hours! I ordered the big bottle of Purity and Hope in a Jar. I too could not resist the 30% discount and free shipping!

I also placed a Sephora order, and I ordered a couple of Tervis glasses for my parents.....and one for DH with the University of Montana logo and one for me with the University of Washington logo....ssshhhhhh!


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> OK ladies, this is ALL your fault!!!! After much debate (and prompting from you, you know who you are, right Jen !!!!!), I finally placed an order with Philosophy - just couldn't resist the 30% off!
> 
> And because I wanted to get the free shipping too, I ended up getting:
> 
> another huge bottle of purity (hopefully it comes with the pump, else I'll re-use the one I have now)
> the kiss me exfoliating lip scrub
> the kiss me tonight lip treatment
> and the kiss me very emollient spf 20 lip balm in red
> 
> I was very tempted by the Cinnamon Bun 3 in 1 after hearing so much about it here, but in the end I know that what I really prefer to use is my l'Occitane milk with Shea butter soap bar, so there is really no point in that... I do however fully expect to have AMAZING lips in a few weeks, lol


Well, I was tempted...because my lips are driving me utterly nuts at the moment--but their site just irked the heck out of me. "Sign up for our mailing list to get a free gift"--OK, did that. Here's a promo code for a couple of trial sizes with your first $25 order. Great, I can do that, I want the Kiss Me scrub and the night treatment. Then we came to a screeching halt.

"One promo code only per order." Which means I can have the little samples that might sucker me into buying more, or I can have the 30% off the order--not both? I think not! A smart company knows marketing better than that.

Contrast that with my Victoria's Secret order this week; they let you use up to three promos at once (and of course, they're usually running right around that number.)

So, did I miss something with this one? Is it possible to get the so called free gift and the sale prices on one order? Or is it that Philosophy's marketing crew is actually very smart indeed--I just gave them my mailing address for nothing! (I have words to describe companies like this...none of them are acceptable for a PG13 forum!)

Edit: hmmm....add in that most of their stuff is available at their normal retail prices on Amazon with Prime shipping. So I can have it on Tuesday, for $5 more than their "sale" price, and get triple Amazon Rewards points for buying through Amazon. Interesting.


----------



## Jen

Finally! I got to enable Neo! Yesssss!! 

It's just smart, really - you saved money!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I got my Tervis Tumblers today and I am very happy.  I got the emerald and they are really pretty. I am enjoying a big glass of iced tea sweetened with Splenda.


----------



## corkyb

I'm with you Victoria, although I haven't gotten that far yet.  I have a pretty big order sitting in my cart and I joined their email for a free gift.  Oh, have to order $25 worth of product, ok, I'm about to do that.  Now you are telling me I can't get both the discount and the free gift they offered for getting my email?
Phooey on Philosophy


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> I'm with you Victoria, although I haven't gotten that far yet. I have a pretty big order sitting in my cart and I joined their email for a free gift. Oh, have to order $25 worth of product, ok, I'm about to do that. Now you are telling me I can't get both the discount and the free gift they offered for getting my email?
> Phooey on Philosophy


Can't seem to. It will only let you enter one promo code, and you have to use a code for the 30% off. I just removed my name from their mailing list, and IF I order, it will be through Amazon.


----------



## Jane917

corkyb said:


> I'm with you Victoria, although I haven't gotten that far yet. I have a pretty big order sitting in my cart and I joined their email for a free gift. Oh, have to order $25 worth of product, ok, I'm about to do that. Now you are telling me I can't get both the discount and the free gift they offered for getting my email?
> Phooey on Philosophy


I also have the code for the free gift 'with my first order." However, the 30% off is a better discount. The website will only take one code. I e-mailed CS, and tried to call several times to see how I could get my gift AND get the 30% discount. Each time I was in phone voice mail hell. I finally gave up, ordered with the 30% discount, and will try again for the free gift at a later date.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> I also have the code for the free gift 'with my first order." However, the 30% off is a better discount. The website will only take one code. I e-mailed CS, and tried to call several times to see how I could get my gift AND get the 30% discount. Each time I was in phone voice mail hell. I finally gave up, ordered with the 30% discount, and will try again for the free gift at a later date.


See, to me, that's a major bait and switch. First, there's no guarantee I'll like their stuff well enough to order again. Second, if I received their samples and liked them, they'd have a new customer for products I wouldn't ordinarily have tried. Dumb dumb dumb marketing move on their part; no matter how good their products are, they've now left me with a very negative impression of their company.

And if you do want to try and use it later, be advised it has an expiration date I didn't see the first two times I looked at it--mine shows January 15th.


----------



## Jen

When I checked out at Philosophy, it told me to choose 3 free samples - is that what the gift was? I didn't see that. But I didn't have to enter a promo code for the samples, they were just offered when I checked out.


----------



## corkyb

No, Jen it was larger than samples.  A free gift for signing up for their email.


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> No, Jen it was larger than samples. A free gift for signing up for their email.


Hmmm... The one I got is for three sample sizes of one oz. or less each--Purity, Hope in a Jar, and their Grace fragrance, I think.

Jen, I could try checking out further...but the email provides a promo code that is supposed to be used.


----------



## Jen

It must be something different. That is pretty stupid!


----------



## VictoriaP

LOL--to complicate things, the two items I want, after the 30% discount, come to $24.50...so I can't do the free gift anyway! By the time I add shipping in, the discount isn't at all worth the hassle.

I think I might get the Kiss Me Tonight treatment through Amazon with my free 2nd day shipping & triple points, and not bother with the scrub at this point. I can make a sugar scrub here at home tonight for a lot less than what they're asking, and that's not the type of thing I need daily. The nightly treatment looks more promising. As for Purity and Hope, clearly I'm not destined to experience them! 

Here's the online link to the email. It does say the promo code must be used in the fine print at the bottom, and that it can't be combined with other offers.: http://philosophy.rsys1.net/servlet/website/PersonalizedForm?iopsETBTB_IkHgK_pgmkh_U__ihlmELtHpsE2pJmhkpHiVTTZFntHpsDJhtElohPEg

As for the sugar scrub--I looked up a few recipes on the net, then concocted my own based off of several of them. Did a quick scrub on my lips just now and followed up with the Chapstick Overnight Treatment that someone recommended earlier in the thread. I've had that stuff for a while, and while it does work to a degree, it hasn't been able to deal with the level of dry, chapped, cracking and flaky that my lips can get to with my illness. After the scrub and this stuff, my lips feel pretty good! I think I'll still pick up the Kiss Me Tonight though through Amazon and give it a try.

Some sugar scrub for lips recipes: http://www.buzzle.com/articles/exfoliate-lips-with-sugar.html I used smaller amounts, went with white sugar, a drizzle of olive oil, and a few drops of lime juice to cut the taste/smell of the oil. Even at less than half the recipe size, these all make a ton, and I don't see recs on storing the stuff. But I put it in the fridge for now, we'll see how it does.

Just got my shipping notice from Clarisonic this afternoon too, that's expected to arrive Monday. Wish they'd gotten it shipped yesterday instead! Ah well. At least I can stop agonizing over whether or not I should have gotten the garnet. LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

Have we talked about bread machines because I'm considering the Amazon Deal of the Day.  Does anyone have it or a bread machine they recommend?  

My DIL mentioned one for Christmas and I've already bought all of her Christmas but you know how it is...one more little thing.


----------



## skyblue

What a great MIL you are!  I have a bread machine, but lately I've been baking bread the old fashioned way.  I found a book, "Healthy Bread in Five Minutes a Day" that makes it super easy with delicious results.  I hope you find just what she's looking for!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kindle Gracie said:


> Have we talked about bread machines because I'm considering the Amazon Deal of the Day. Does anyone have it or a bread machine they recommend?
> 
> My DIL mentioned one for Christmas and I've already bought all of her Christmas but you know how it is...one more little thing.


That looks like a great deal! Breadman is a good machine. I have had numerous bread machines including a Breadman. Right now I have a Zojurushi which I love but I don't think you can go wrong with the Breadman and that's a great price.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just read this review and the "Best Budget Breadmaker" looks like a good machine with good reviews for only $10 more regularly.
http://www.consumersearch.com/bread-machines


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, I'm going to try to check that book out.  Thanks KindleSpirit.

I'm rushing off today to volunteer with an organization that is hosting a Christmas Party for 500 kids who wouldn't probably get a thing for Christmas otherwise.    I'll be back later to resume my shopping.


----------



## Jen

Very cool Kindle Gracie, that's pretty great of you!

Luckily I won't be tempted with a bread maker!


----------



## Jane917

I have a Zoshirushi bread baker that I got from King Arthur Flour many years ago. It has sat on a shelf in the garage unused for many years, but I used to use it daily. I would set it to start the bread early in the morning. It was wonderful waking up to the smell of freshly made bread. However, now I use the hydrated long, slow rise method from Artisan Bread in 5 Minutes, or the Jim Lahey method, or the Peter Reinhart method. However, nothing is quite as easy as the bread baker. I have not looked to see what the price is on the Breadman machine, but in the days I used to use the bread machine exclusively, that was considered one of the top brands.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . .craft fair yesterday. . . .always an opportunity to spend money. 

Anyway, among other things, I bought this: http://www.solaceinc.com/shop/product/triple-compartment-backpack/

Now, the marbled leather color on mine is different -- it's called "lightning" which you can see if you click the 'color swatches' link.

But here's the thing that kinda sold me. I'm talking to the lady about whether it would work for me and she was saying, "open it up, see all the pockets. . ." I told her what I really needed to do was see if things I had in my purse would fit. My friend said, "Yeah, gotta see if the Kindle fits." Well the lady piped right up and said, "Oh, yes! The Kindle fits just great in this pocket or this pocket."  And it did too. So I bought it. Merry Christmas to me. 

I did suggest to her that she should do Kindle covers and she said she's thought about it, but wants to be sure the size has settled. She doesn't want to set up and do a bunch and then find out that there's a new one that's a completely different size.

I also saw a lady at the craft fair wearing this coat: http://www.merrell.com/US/en-US/Product.mvc.aspx/18308W/0/Womens/Haven?dimensions=0 It is EXACTLY what I've been looking for -- and she was very nice when I acosted her about it.  I may need to buy one and let my husband give it to me for Christmas. . . and. . .yes! There are shops in Arlington that carry the brand. . .so I may even be able to try one on first. Shopping on Monday for sure. 

Edit: Just got a promo e-mail from Lands' End and they have this for sale: http://www.landsend.com/pp/FauxShearlingDuffleCoat~214718_59.html?cm_mmc=usnews-_-usnews_121110_wms-_-feature-_-feat_wms_faux&emid=usnews_121110_wms&RRID=7450549249&=&applyPromo=0

$130 on sale for $90 and the promo gives me free shipping plus 40% off. And I'm already sure of Lands' End sizing . . . . So I just ordered it. . . .cost is around $57 with tax. Woo Hoo. DH will be happy that I have done his shopping for him.  And now I must put the Credit Card AWAY until next year.


----------



## angelmum3

oh, and I so need a coat!  and I love Land's End -

thanks for posting!


----------



## mlewis78

I'd deleted that Lands End email without looking at it, so I just fished it out of the email trash.  I almost always check them out.  Great deal on the coat, Ann.


----------



## angelmum3

Neo said:


> OK ladies, this is ALL your fault!!!! After much debate (and prompting from you, you know who you are, right Jen !!!!!), I finally placed an order with Philosophy - just couldn't resist the 30% off!
> 
> And because I wanted to get the free shipping too, I ended up getting:
> 
> another huge bottle of purity (hopefully it comes with the pump, else I'll re-use the one I have now)
> the kiss me exfoliating lip scrub
> the kiss me tonight lip treatment
> and the kiss me very emollient spf 20 lip balm in red
> 
> I was very tempted by the Cinnamon Bun 3 in 1 after hearing so much about it here, but in the end I know that what I really prefer to use is my l'Occitane milk with Shea butter soap bar, so there is really no point in that... I do however fully expect to have AMAZING lips in a few weeks, lol


I will say I have tried the kiss me treatments - I have to say - its addicting! really really smooth - luscious feel to your lips with it...

I cannot buy anything till after Christmas - dh spotted the Philosphy Amazing Grace box under the tree (poor man is under a great deal of stress!) we had a discussion, and I did sell him on my purchase - but of course he was disappointed because he was going to get me that perfume (but at Macy's for full price - poor man)


----------



## Neo

LOL Angelmum, your DH sounds like a sweetheart  !

Thank you for your feedback on the Kiss Me stuff: I was really wondering and took a chance here. I mean, the reviews on the Philosophy site are great, but I do prefer getting feedback from trusted friends  

Now I can't wait to get all this stuff and try it!!!! Wonder how long it will take Philosophy to send these out...


----------



## corkyb

angelmum3 said:


> I will say I have tried the kiss me treatments - I have to say - its addicting! really really smooth - luscious feel to your lips with it...
> 
> I cannot buy anything till after Christmas - dh spotted the Philosphy Amazing Grace box under the tree (poor man is under a great deal of stress!) we had a discussion, and I did sell him on my purchase - but of course he was disappointed because he was going to get me that perfume (but at Macy's for full price - poor man)


does the kiss me stuff have any sugar in it?


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> does the kiss me stuff have any sugar in it?


I know the lip scrub does, it's a sugar scrub with fructose as the first ingredient. A quick glance at the ingredients for the intensive treatment and lip balm doesn't list sugar specifically (no sucrose, fructose, etc. at least that I saw).

Ingredients are on the Philosophy site if you need specifics.


----------



## corkyb

I did go look and put in an order for over $100 even with the 30% off.  The other lip products didn't have sugar in them.  I got the night kiss me quick or what ever and tried a lip gloss.  Largest purity in hopes of getting a pump, microderm wash, and i can't remember what else.  Then I promptly went to Vera Bradley and ordered the laptop backpack in blue rhapsody, 26 inch rolling duffel in blue java on sale and then 20
% more through today, tech case in blue rhapsody and small duffel in java blue.  I wonder why I never have matching Vera...


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> I wonder why I never have matching Vera...


Because you like too many patterns? 

I am looking forward to the arrival of my Kiss Me Tonight treatment on Tuesday; actually, my fingers are crossed because once in a while when Amazon ships from Phoenix over a weekend, I get it a day early. It's something about the way UPS routes things, especially at this time of year. But at least it will be here by Tuesday. And my Mia is scheduled to arrive here Monday too--here's hoping for an early in the day delivery rather than at the end of the day. I want to use it NOW and that 24 hour charging thing is going to drive me nuts. LOL Bad enough it went from 15 minutes away from my house, to 20 minutes in another direction, and it's been sitting in a UPS warehouse there since last night. It would be worse if it were at FedEx--they're FIVE minutes from my house. I'd be lurking around the doors, looking for overnight employees to accost.  I thought they might ship from the next town over and I was right; I should have called and asked about pickup! I was just there Thursday.

For those who have the Clarisonic and use Purity, did you try any of the Clarisonic cleansers first? What did/didn't you like about them? The gift with purchase included a 6 oz. bottle of their Gentle cleanser (which they seem to think lasts three months), so I definitely want to run through that first if I can before using anything else, but I'm curious as to why Purity is considered so much better among this crowd.


----------



## corkyb

It's a very softening moist cleanser.  Feels good on the skin.  That's why I like it.  I got a ton of fancy cleansers with mine from Sephora.  I haven't used but one or two because I like the Purity so much.  ANd it takes off a lot of make up.  Or the Clarisonic does, one or the other.  Yeah I love a lot of Vera patterns, but I should buy a set at least of luggage I think.  I am going to have a 26 inch rolling duffel in java blue and the 19 inch super light in yellow bird.  Yeck.  I wonder how long my Philosophy and my Vera order will take.  The Vera are Christmas presents to myself I think.  I really splurged there.  But they were such good sales.


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> Because you like too many patterns?
> 
> For those who have the Clarisonic and use Purity, did you try any of the Clarisonic cleansers first? What did/didn't you like about them? The gift with purchase included a 6 oz. bottle of their Gentle cleanser (which they seem to think lasts three months), so I definitely want to run through that first if I can before using anything else, but I'm curious as to why Purity is considered so much better among this crowd.


Victoria, I am using the Clarisonic cleanser when I am traveling, because the sample tube is so easy to pack. I have my Purity order coming next week. I find the Clarisonic cleanser adequate (compared to my Cetaphil that I have been using). The little sample tube is never going to last 6 months. However, my sample is 1 oz., not 6 oz., so somehow you got a bigger tube.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I think the Clarasonic cleansers were really good cleansers.  I'm just not going to pay the money and order them once they ran out.


----------



## Jen

My Clarisinic came with all the clensers, including the 6 oz one.  They're okay, and I'll use them - but the purity is definitely better, so I won't be ordering those again.  They're good enough to use up though!


----------



## Someone Nameless

SKINSTORE - TODAY
20% off storewide with code TINSEL20
and 
12% Cash back when you shop through ebates (today's double rebate)
and 
free shipping on orders over $49

http://www.ebates.com/rf.do?referrerid=BKqyqUUfFAgx3w1hNIAQyg%3D%3D


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> Victoria, I am using the Clarisonic cleanser when I am traveling, because the sample tube is so easy to pack. I have my Purity order coming next week. I find the Clarisonic cleanser adequate (compared to my Cetaphil that I have been using). The little sample tube is never going to last 6 months. However, my sample is 1 oz., not 6 oz., so somehow you got a bigger tube.


The 1 oz. Tube is included with every Clairsonic purchase; the 6 oz. was part of a gift with purchase for buying direct from the company. It includes a travel case and a limited edition pink "normal" brush head as well.


----------



## angelmum3

oh those tweezerman tweezers do look good - I know I bought a couple of Tweezerman tweezers from Sally Beauty Supply - and one I didnt like at all - but DD loves it!!  (I have a slanted and a pointed pair of tweezers from Revlon that I really like a lot!)

But my one comment - glitter looks good but doesnt necessarily do a good job - ULTA had a special last year (and this year) on Black Friday - I bought glittered nail files, glittered nail clippers, and they were all worthless!


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> You mean not all tweezers are equal? News to me. I don't do a lot of tweezing...could be the lack of a lighted mirror.  In case I decide in the future to sit to apply my makeup and get a lighted mirror I ordered these. I will no doubt have a lot of tweezing to do.


LOL--I don't do a lot of it myself. My brows get waxed occasionally, and they're so light that it's not a really big deal in between. But I do get those stupid "goat hairs", four or five coarse hairs, growing at different rates, just under my chin. And they drive me nuts. Plus one or two random ones in other spots. For those, I can generally go by feel, but if I need to, I can use my husband's bathroom. He's got one of those 70s-80s era 10-bulb "Hollywood" light fixtures and a great big mirror. Ain't no hair going to escape that wattage! 

Angelmum--the glittered tweezers shown earlier are Tweezerman, so I'm sure they'd be fine quality-wise. But I really don't need another set, even if they are pink! The lavender with white dots will simply have to do.

Bought today: a Sonicare Essence toothbrush from Amazon, delivery for Tuesday. The Essence doesn't have all the bells and whistles, but it's a lot cheaper as a result, and I figured it was kind of silly to go all sonic on my skin with the Mia while going old school on my teeth!

And a side note: the homemade sugar scrub worked wonders on my lips. Ended up using it twice in a day or so, followed up with the Chapstick Overnight Treatment a few times. No more flaking or chapped lips. Depending on how I like the Kiss Me Tonight night treatment, I might try their scrub for the convenience factor, but the homemade stuff certainly worked and at a cost of mere pennies-worth of ingredients.


----------



## Someone Nameless

VictoriaP, just one word about the Essence.  I gave my Essence to a coworker yesterday and bought a Healthy White one to replace it.  I've used Sonicares for years and years but the design has improved greatly.  

The Essence design has a big base on the toothbrush.  Toothpaste and spit has a tendency to collect in it and it gets really gross.  Even with washing it off after every brushing you have to take it all apart occasionally and clean it thoroughly.  Also on the handle it has a big hole in the top part and the same thing happens there.  You have to clean it really well too or they both get disgusting.

If you look carefully at the base of the brush and the handle where it attaches you will see what I mean.  If you can deal with this, it is a good brush.  My husband and I hated it.  The Healthy White seems to be more powerful.


----------



## VictoriaP

Thanks for the heads up, KindleGracie--I saw mentions of that in a few of the reviews as well.  To me, the Sonicare has always been a bit to prone to issues like this (I had the first few models in the early years, hubby's had one for the last three or four); all of ours eventually got too grungy to tolerate, and the plastic base of the brush inevitably yellows too.  I think for now anyway, at least for the next few months or so, I'll manage with the Essence.  The price difference is pretty sizable between the Essence and the other models, and I'm spending way too much lately as it is!  LOL  But I'll keep an eye out for discounts or outstanding sales on the Healthy White models, I hadn't been aware of them before.


----------



## corkyb

I just received my healthy white a few days ago but it doesn't seem to be charging up to the three green dots.  Only one dot is green  Guess I should try another outlet.  It's time to go back to a Sonicare.  My teeth have missed that.  The healthy white is a stronger buzz and I agree with the gross factor of the older style.  I didn't buy a desanitizer as I have my doubts those things really work.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hubby bought this one the other day.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=193426&navAction=

We really like it because it came with two handles so we can leave our brushed on and not have to share. It is totally sealed - no big open places like on the old model so I don't see how it can possibly get as nasty as the old model.

My coworker has never owned a Sonicare so she is like a kid with a new toy and thrilled with my old Essence (and her new brush heads.) She said it felt like it was vibrating her brains out. LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

I should have mentioned that we paid $119 at Sam's club and the same toothbrush at Amazon is $156.98 for some reason.  Quite a bit of difference.


----------



## VictoriaP

That price difference between Sam's and Amazon is amazing, you got a very good deal. I saw one at Amazon that was around $117, but it didn't appear to be a 2 person setup.



Kindle Gracie said:


> She said it felt like it was vibrating her brains out. LOL


    It's been quite a while since I had an electric myself, so this is going to be me too!

Edit: for those with E-series brushes, there is a possible solution: http://www.thesonicseal.com/index.htm

These supposedly roll over the brush head and cover all openings. They're not intended for multi user households using the same handle, and they're not great for travel if you carry your brush head and handle separately. But it does look like a possible solution that's less expensive than replacing the whole unit.



They're available through Amazon, though they're running a "post on FB/Twitter" promotion from their own site that appears to make them substantially cheaper. Naturally, these are tempting because I can make mine pink. 

I did take a look at hubby's unit; he needs a new brush head. Took the old one off and he had none of the black mold issue, but plenty of excess toothpaste stuck in there. Blech.


----------



## Addie

Thanks for the eye cream suggestions, everyone! I've written them down and will have to check them all out on my next trip to the mall. I'm liking the Shiseido one so far, but I'm not completely sold on it yet. We'll see.

Also, I just added those tweezers to my wish list. 
And ooh. I like those lighted ones!

Speaking of Sonicare, I got my Sonicare Flexcare+, including sanitizer, and I love it! It was really pricey, but I liked all the features and the smaller brush handle.


----------



## VictoriaP

Clarisonic ladies--quick question: is the plastic finish on your device glossy or matte?

The new limited edition Mia just arrived (that magnetic charger is wild!  LOL), and the surface of the entire handle is high gloss.  This seems crazy for a device meant to be used with wet hands; I almost dropped it twice just removing it from the packaging.  Looking at the website pics, particularly of the garnet, I got the idea these had a matte finish.  Is this just an issue with the LE print, or are they all this way?

For those of us with arthritis or disorders that make things more difficult to hold (I have both), this is an accessibility issue, so I'm a bit disappointed on that score.  If other models are matte finish, it's probably best that I send this one back for a different color.  If they're all glossy, then it's time for some feedback to the company.

In the meantime, the Mia is plugged in and the all day charging has commenced!  I'm about to rummage through the documentation and free gift goodies to see what I've gotten into.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Mine is lavender matte finish.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> Mine is lavender matte finish.


d*mn. That's what I was afraid of. I'd better look at their return policy before I use this thing. I may need to exchange it.  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Someone Nameless

It sure is pretty though.  Is it more shiny than the sonicare toothbrush?


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> It sure is pretty though. Is it more shiny than the sonicare toothbrush?


Pretty close, maybe even a little shinier. And I do like it; as much as I still like the garnet, if this one was matte finish, I wouldn't consider returning it. Unfortunately, even dry it's very slippery for someone like me who has issues with that sort of thing. I can't imagine how it will be with wet hands. I'm not sure whether to try it out anyway, or just box it back up and get a different color with the matte finish. Today's one of my bad days illness-wise, so I guess it's a good day to try it out though. LOL If I didn't have trouble with it wet today, I wouldn't on most days. On days worse than this, it's not likely it'd get used regardless.

I'll let it charge a bit longer while I think. Clarisonic has a 30 day return policy, FWIW.


----------



## Jen

I have the regular Plus model, but it's matte.  I wouldn't like it glossy either, so I don't blame you!


----------



## Neo

Same here, I have the white Mia (pretty basic, huh? Probably why I'm lusting after the Garnet too, but seriously, NOT getting a second Mia, lol), and it's definitely matte and not slippery at all in the shower!

I would definitely return it and get the garnet (also a LE), but then again, we already knew I wasn't totally objective on this one


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> Same here, I have the white Mia (pretty basic, huh? Probably why I'm lusting after the Garnet too, but seriously, NOT getting a second Mia, lol), and it's definitely matte and not slippery at all in the shower!
> 
> I would definitely return it and get the garnet (also a LE), but then again, we already knew I wasn't totally objective on this one


LOL--no, I'm not objective either. I still love the garnet, and the fact that the gift with purchase bag has RED writing rather than the pink I was expecting doesn't help. But the garnet won't go with the fabulous pink brushes! 

Seriously though...I did briefly unplug it, then wet my hands and handled it for perhaps 20 seconds or so. I can't really tell yet if it's going to be an issue, so I think I will go ahead and put a closer to full charge on it and try it out tonight. If it's going to be an issue, then I'll call them in the morning to work out an exchange. Given that I'm about 10 minutes from their headquarters and 30 or less from where they shipped it, if I'm going to do it, I want to see if I can get them to let me exchange it in person. Otherwise it's going to be at least another week, and at that rate, I'll buy one for less through Amazon and just return this one for a refund. I'd have to forego the freebies that way, but I could have the new one in hand in two days with Prime. It's all a hassle either way. Why'd they have to make this one glossy?!

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP said:


> LOL--no, I'm not objective either. I still love the garnet, and the fact that the gift with purchase bag has RED writing rather than the pink I was expecting doesn't help. But the garnet won't go with the fabulous pink brushes!
> 
> Seriously though...I did briefly unplug it, then wet my hands and handled it for perhaps 20 seconds or so. I can't really tell yet if it's going to be an issue, so I think I will go ahead and put a closer to full charge on it and try it out tonight. If it's going to be an issue, then I'll call them in the morning to work out an exchange. Given that I'm about 10 minutes from their headquarters and 30 or less from where they shipped it, if I'm going to do it, I want to see if I can get them to let me exchange it in person. Otherwise it's going to be at least another week, and at that rate, I'll buy one for less through Amazon and just return this one for a refund. I'd have to forego the freebies that way, but I could have the new one in hand in two days with Prime. It's all a hassle either way. Why'd they have to make this one glossy?!
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


That's a tough one! One thing though: the cute little pink brushes will need replacing at some point, and as they are LE, you will end up with the same boring grey brushes as us, non-LE people . So you might as well go with the body you like, as you will have that one for way longer! 

I do find it weird that they made just that one glossy, but maybe it's because in their minds pink and glossy go together A really special LE


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> That's a tough one! One thing though: the cute little pink brushes will need replacing at some point, and as they are LE, you will end up with the same boring grey brushes as us, non-LE people . So you might as well go with the body you like, as you will have that one for way longer!
> 
> I do find it weird that they made just that one glossy, but maybe it's because in their minds pink and glossy go together A really special LE


They sell the pink brushes through Clarisonic directly right now though... I can stock up if that's a limited time thing. And when I register mine, I get a $25 off coupon. It's going right to the pink brushes. (Yes, I thought this through and am completely insane.) LMAO

No, really, I won't make the decision based solely on the brushes, I promise, or even on how cute the LE print is. It's going to come down to how easy it is to hold when actually in use--if it's fine, then this one stays. If not, then it goes back for one of the matte ones; cute or not, there's no sense in spending that kind of money if I won't or can't use it for fear of dropping it. Speaking of which, how sturdy are these? Anyone drop theirs?

The only thing I can think of WRT using the glossy finish on the LE is the printing process might have been easier/cheaper on a glossy finish. I wonder if the paisley one earlier this year was the same way?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have dropped mine in the shower and also knocked it off in the empty tub (a deep garden tub.)  No problems so they must be pretty sturdy!


----------



## skyblue

Well, I had another confirmation that the *Clinique All About Eyes *eye cream is working for me! The aesthetician at the derms office asked me what eye cream I used. She told me I have hardly any lines around my eyes and to keep using what I'm using because it's working! She was going out to purchase some!

I went to the mall to get some more *Bi-Facil *eye make up remover at the *Lancome* counter. The sales gal kept pestering me to purchase more. I told her, "Nope, that's all I need". She wouldn't let it go and started in on why would I ever consider using any other mascara than Lancome? Uh, because I like what I'm using! (Mally with Dior lash Maximizer) I couldn't wait to leave the counter!!!

Hope everyone is having a good day! I am freezing today!!!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> I have dropped mine in the shower and also knocked it off in the empty tub (a deep garden tub.) No problems so they must be pretty sturdy!


Whew--thanks, that's good to know! I kind of thought they had to be, considering you're expected to use them when wet.

As usual, not known for patience, I went ahead and did my face, full charge or not. And the good news there is that for that at least, the LE is probably fine, especially knowing now that it's probably relatively sturdy. I'm more concerned about using it elsewhere on the body with the normal brush--more likely to be changing hands, picking it up and putting it down multiple times, all of which increases the risk of dropping it. I'll give it that test later though so I don't really screw the battery up too much. LOL



skyblue said:


> Well, I had another confirmation that the *Clinique All About Eyes *eye cream is working for me! The aesthetician at the derms office asked me what eye cream I used. She told me I have hardly any lines around my eyes and to keep using what I'm using because it's working! She was going out to purchase some!
> 
> I went to the mall to get some more *Bi-Facil *eye make up remover at the *Lancome* counter. The sales gal kept pestering me to purchase more. I told her, "Nope, that's all I need". She wouldn't let it go and started in on why would I ever consider using any other mascara than Lancome? Uh, because I like what I'm using! (Mally with Dior lash Maximizer) I couldn't wait to leave the counter!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day! I am freezing today!!!!!


The Clinique All About Eyes sounds like good stuff then! And what a little witch at Lancome!


----------



## corkyb

I have the pink bigger body Clarisonic.  I think it's matte but will have to check when I get home.  Mine did break.  I dropped it in the tub the first time I used it and then when I went to twist off the body brush one of the inside little plastic things broke.  I really have no idea if it was because I dropped it, because it was defective or if it was because I had a hard time getting the brush off.  I returned it to Sephora and all is well.  I haven't dropped it since then, except in the sink.  I try to be very careful with it, but I don't find it all that natural to hold.  And so I guess I have to say that I don't think they are all that sturdy and if mine was shiny and I knew the rest were matte, I would return it.  Especially if you have hand or grip problems.


----------



## skyblue

LOL *VictoriaP! * Hubby said, "Why didn't you just walk away?". I told him it was because I NEEDED the Bi-Facil!!


----------



## VictoriaP

skyblue said:


> LOL *VictoriaP! * Hubby said, "Why didn't you just walk away?". I told him it was because I NEEDED the Bi-Facil!!


LOL! Since I've been sick (going on three years), I no longer put up with that sort of thing. Consequently, I end up buying it online. I figure my energy is finite--extremely so--and if I spend it on dealing with people like that, I can't spend on things like my husband. But before I got sick, I would've walked out to buy elsewhere--and told her why as I left. A "good" salesperson has no trouble upselling without being pushy.

Corky--I know logically I should probably do an exchange. It's such a hassle (see what I said about finite energy) that it's hard for me to just do it, and I really wanted the LE version. I hate dealing with returns. I also don't know if it's really an issue yet. The Mia is small enough I can wrap my hand around it, and it seems pretty well balanced; using it on my face, I didn't feel at any point that it was about to go flying, even though this morning my hands were both achy and a little bit "iffy" on grip. If I'm careful with it, the way you're being with yours, it may be OK. After all, I use my iPad and Kindle without covers and only occasionally drop them. Of course, my hands aren't usually wet with those...!

Since I do have 30 days to return it, I'm leaning towards using it once or twice more to see how I do before making up my mind.

Regarding the "matte" finish--are we talking similar to the Kindle frame, or the more rubberized "soft touch" type coatings you often find on phone cases? If the latter, that's probably the decision maker as I know I almost never drop stuff that has that kind of finish. Or maybe I need a SquareTrade warranty on it so I can just not worry about it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

No, it's not a rubberized matte and it can be slippery too, I think.

Skyblue, have you got snow?  What kind of question is_ that_? We are even freezing way down here. Do you know the difference in All About Eyes and All About Eyes Rich?


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie said:


> No, it's not a rubberized matte and it can be slippery too, I think.
> 
> Skyblue, have you got snow?  What kind of question is_ that_? We are even freezing way down here. Do you know the difference in All About Eyes and All About Eyes Rich?


Kindlegracie, We do not have snow and I am in upstate NY, the queen of snow country.. I love it.......that is, that we are without snow.


----------



## Someone Nameless

hehehe.  Not to hijack but I've never been to New York but am coming to NY city next April.  YAY!!!!

I'm jumping for joy and preparing for my backflip.  My Oberon has shipped!!!  YIPPEEE!!!  That was pretty fast!  No estimated delivery date yet.    Can.Not.Wait!!!


----------



## akpak

Garnet Clarisonic Mia is what I would call "satin" finish. Not entirely matte, but not glossy at all.


----------



## VictoriaP

akpak said:


> Garnet Clarisonic Mia is what I would call "satin" finish. Not entirely matte, but not glossy at all.


Good to know! And from what Kindle Gracie said, it's going to be somewhat slippery either way. I think I'm going to have to simply be very careful with it.

Akpak--I'm thinking by now your garnet is finished charging for the first time. Have you tried it yet?

The travel bag that was part of the gift with purchase turned out to be at least an inch bigger in diameter than I was expecting. I'm sure it's meant to fit the bigger size units, so the little Mia hardly takes up any space. So far, I've found it will hold the Mia, the charger, an extra brush (I plan to use the normal on other areas), my personal trimmer, a regular razor, the trial size cleanser or the bigger 6 oz. one, and hubby's Sonicare when taken apart. Yes, I was nearly to the point of grabbing random stuff from the bathroom just to see what all fit. LOL It's nicely made; clear vinyl on the outside, the printed fabric in the same font as on the LE, and a grey textured vinyl on the inside so wet stuff won't end up on the rest of your suitcase.


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> hehehe. Not to hijack but I've never been to New York but am coming to NY city next April. YAY!!!!
> 
> I'm jumping for joy and preparing for my backflip. My Oberon has shipped!!! YIPPEEE!!! That was pretty fast! No estimated delivery date yet.  Can.Not.Wait!!!


Yaaaayyyyy Kindle Gracie, I can't wait for you to get it either, so excited for you!!!!!!!! And you HAVE to let me know when you come to NYC, so we can meet up and go shopping, lol


----------



## skyblue

VictoriaP, considering your health issues, shopping online is definitely the way to go!  Conserve you energy for other things!

Kindle Gracie, congrats on the fast production of your Oberon!  Hopefully it arrives super fast! Yes, I am aware of the differences with the All About Eyes.  I have a small container of the "rich" for when my eyes are "parched".  I bet you and Neo can clear out the city if you shop together in NYC!


----------



## VictoriaP

skyblue said:


> I bet you and Neo can clear out the city if you shop together in NYC!


*makes note to stay very far away from this thread in April, as the posts from the shopping spree will be flying fast and furious!*


----------



## lonestar

I have the larger Clarisonic and while it isn't glossy, it is slippery in the shower.  I have dropped it a couple of times and so far it's working okay.  I love how soft my skin feels after using it.

I had not seen the garnet- it's really pretty.


----------



## Someone Nameless

WAIT.  Neo, you live in New York? Why didn't I know this!  I will be there from April 10 - 13.  Quick trip, I know...and I have to see everything in that short time!


----------



## akpak

VictoriaP said:


> Akpak--I'm thinking by now your garnet is finished charging for the first time. Have you tried it yet?


I was bad and couldn't wait. I've used it three times now. My face does feel a LOT cleaner, the massaging is nice. We'll see if my overall skin quality goes up with time


----------



## Someone Nameless

> So far, I've found it will hold the Mia, the charger, an extra brush (I plan to use the normal on other areas), *my personal trimmer*, a regular razor, the trial size cleanser or the bigger 6 oz. one, and hubby's Sonicare when taken apart.


  For a second there, reading quickly, I thought this bag was big enough to hold your personal trainer.     It does sound a bit bigger than the Mia, but that might not be a bad thing.


----------



## Neo

LOL Kindle Gracie! But wait, I just checked, and it's not even on a week-end, aaaarrrrgh!!!!!! Nevermind, we'll figure it out  

VictoriaP, I just used my Mia in the shower (literally just got out!), and I paid particular attention to the feel/grip on my white Mia, and it's definitely NOT slippery at all! Not rubbery either, but not slippery whatsoever, and I felt that with its size I had a really good grip on it too. Not sure if that helps?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, I'm meeting my two friends from Australia there.    One of them is a shopper from way back.  Yes, it is a Sunday - Wednesday and then they are coming home with me for a while and touring around and checking the shopping in my area before returning home.


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> Neo, I'm meeting my two friends from Australia there.  One of them is a shopper from way back. Yes, it is a Sunday - Wednesday and then they are coming home with me for a while and touring around and checking the shopping in my area before returning home.


Wow, that is soooo nice!!!! You guys are going to have a great time - really hope the weather cooperates!!!!! And that you have 5 mn for coffee


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh, absolutely we will and more than coffee!  You can be our tour guide if you would like.  You will love them. 

Hey, are you familiar with The Jewel (hotel) facing Rockefeller Center?    I'll be the one wearing the Meteorites.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> For a second there, reading quickly, I thought this bag was big enough to hold your personal trainer.     It does sound a bit bigger than the Mia, but that might not be a bad thing.


LOL! 



lonestar said:


> I have the larger Clarisonic and while it isn't glossy, it is slippery in the shower. I have dropped it a couple of times and so far it's working okay.





Neo said:


> VictoriaP, I just used my Mia in the shower (literally just got out!), and I paid particular attention to the feel/grip on my white Mia, and it's definitely NOT slippery at all! Not rubbery either, but not slippery whatsoever, and I felt that with its size I had a really good grip on it too. Not sure if that helps?


Thanks, lonestar & Neo, this is all good info to know. I think I'll have a better idea of what to do after I've used it a bit more. I'm a bath girl rather than a shower type myself, so at least if it does fall, it isn't likely to go far.


----------



## skyblue

Lucky duckies!  We all want a shopping weekend in NYC!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Lucky duckies! We all want a shopping weekend in NYC!


COME IN APRIL! 

on another note, I volunteered this past Saturday to help with the Christmas party for 650 underprivileged kids  and today I discovered a picture of me on their site on Facebook (close up mug shot). What better way to see how your makeup _really_ looks! I have to say that my LE meteorites didn't look bad.  I was not 'white' at all. A pretty good match, I'd say. I'm really enjoying them!


----------



## skyblue

Did you see the Holiday Meteorites are all sold out?


----------



## skyblue

Headlines in April:  Meteorite Mavens Take Manhattan!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Did you see the Holiday Meteorites are all sold out?


Good morning!!! I saw where you said that! Good thing I already got mine because I really do love them. The more I use them, the more I like them.


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> Headlines in April: Meteorite Mavens Take Manhattan!


I guess I have to come to NYC in April to come shopping with you ladies! Sounds just awful  !!


----------



## angelmum3

skyblue said:


> Lucky duckies! We all want a shopping weekend in NYC!


I 2nd this!

We're headed to Houston for the Holidays - in the grip of this BELOW ZERO nightmare of cold snow blizzard - I just hope and pray that the jet stream will be kind to us, and we can visit Galveston as well! My sil is planning an UGLY Christmas sweater party - I just have to say, I dont understand... I have never seen an "ugly" Christmas sweater  All my Christmas sweaters are just lovely!


----------



## Neo

I think we should have an annual KB AA thread meet-up in April this year  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen

I've never been shopping in NYC - for a reason!  I KNOW what I'll want to buy at all the upscale boutiques!  
But, if we had an annual meet-up.....


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I've never been shopping in NYC - for a reason! I KNOW what I'll want to buy at all the upscale boutiques!
> But, if we had an annual meet-up.....


Exactly, right? I don't allow myself to go there much, but if I'm taking my KB friends around town...


----------



## Someone Nameless

Will you take me to buy a 'jerk off purse'?


----------



## Neo

OK, I have to ask: what IS a jerk off purse? Do I need one?


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> Will you take me to buy a 'jerk off purse'?


My imagination is running away with this one.....


----------



## VictoriaP

Jen said:


> My imagination is running away with this one.....


Mine too.  Do tell, I'm dying to know!

Another Clarisonic question--

Has anyone gone with the delicate brush instead of the sensitive? I noticed yesterday my face stung and burned quite a bit after use, and figured I'd simply overdone it by going two minutes rather than one. I also figured I needed a lighter touch with it, that I might have applied too much pressure or stayed too long in one spot. I didn't use it on my face at all last night. Tried it again this morning, very light touch, kept it moving and only did exactly the one minute...but an hour later, still the same result, if a little less than before.

I know with the Sonicare, there's a bit of a "training" period while your gums get used to the sonic motion, and I expect this will be similar, but I do wonder how I tell if I'd benefit from the softer brush instead.


----------



## Jen

I've actually been using the normal brush head - but I think I was pushing down too hard too when I first started to use it.  They say to not really put much pressure on it, let the brush do the work.  
I suspect you're right though, my skin gets less irritated now that it's getting more used to the twice daily use.  Maybe try to consciously apply no pressure, and stick to the one minute - then see how it goes?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, VictoriaP, if you face is sensitive and stinging, I would definitely go with the sensitive brush and only one minute.  My face is pretty touch because I've used RetinA for a long time and strongest form of it doesn't irritate my face anymore.  

As for the jerk off purse, well, someone that I know knows someone (  are you still with me?) that visited NYC and was told that you go somewhere (maybe Central Park, I'm not sure) and look real touristy and someone will come by mumbling something and if you make eye contact they know you are interested.  They will show you a book and you pick the purse you want.  Then you go with them and they pass you off to someone else who takes you and passes you off to someone else until you finally end up in some secret squirrel location where they have a room full of purses and you pay and get the one you want.

The way they get the name 'jerk off purses' is that when they are unloading large inventories on that big rack maybe these people run by and jerk off as many as they can and take off running?  Then they sell them on the black market?  True or not, I'm not sure.  It could be knock off purses for all I know, but this is what I heard and the person knew someone that got one.  It was supposedly an expensive purse for something like $60. 

I was only kidding when I asked if you would take me.  I would be scared to death of a police raid!!!!


----------



## Neo

Hahaha Kindle Gracie, that is hilarious!!!!!!! I've never heard of this in all my 3 years here! Wonder if it's one of those urban legends? I do think however, that we should discover if it's truth or a mith in April, you and I together  

VictoriaP, I also experienced some redness at first - but not anymore at all. I do only go for one minute at a time, and I put on hydrating creme (or night creme in the evening) as soon as my face is dry after, so no stinging or burning. I do feel that the sensitive brush is perfect for me, and I will never try the normal, as I feel it would be too strong for my skin. I also only have a very light touch, and hardly apply any pressure at all.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sendie

VictoriaP said:


> The only thing I can think of WRT using the glossy finish on the LE is the printing process might have been easier/cheaper on a glossy finish. I wonder if the paisley one earlier this year was the same way?


I have the paisley one and its glossy. I never even thought about this, I just assumed all of them were glossy. I haven't had any problems in the shower yet. Now tonight I will thanks to all of you! LOL!


----------



## VictoriaP

OK, the jerk off purses weren't what I was expecting at all! LOL 

The facial reaction to the Clarisonic is definitely down from yesterday in some areas of my face, so it may simply be a "break in" period. I won't be going to twice a day until this settles down completely. I'll continue to keep a very light touch when using it, and I figure if it doesn't stop in another day or so, I'll order the delicate brushes instead of the sensitive ones as replacements. I do want to get a batch of the pink ones on hand just in case they discontinue them, so I was going to order them before Xmas anyway.

Delivery report: Sonicare Essence just arrived; plugged in and charging. Philosophy Kiss Me Tonight Intense Lip Therapy also arrived. A few thoughts--it's tiny, but you only use a little at a time, so that shouldn't be a negative. The flavor is very mild and unlike some treatments, it's not enough to make me start licking my lips, which is a big plus. I DO wish this came in a tube rather than a little pot. Hello, it's probably mostly used by women, and a lot of us have nails! I don't want this stuff under them every time I go to scoop a little out to use! (this goes for all cremes/cleansers and the like too--ugh! Why do manufacturers do that?) I need to find a tiny lip brush with a cap that I could carry around to apply this and a couple of lip glosses I have. Wonder if anyone makes such a thing?

Edit: Of course they do--delivery on Thursday. 

Anyway, I do have it on and it certainly both tastes and feels a bit nicer (less heavy/waxy) than the Chapstick Overnight I've been using. Hopefully it will do a better job.



Sendie said:


> I have the paisley one and its glossy. I never even thought about this, I just assumed all of them were glossy. I haven't had any problems in the shower yet. Now tonight I will thanks to all of you! LOL!


Sorry! I did use mine in the bath last night without a problem, even with some awkward holds/reaches (they should make a version with a detachable long handle for your back!) I'm thinking if you haven't had a problem so far, you should be fine.


----------



## Jane917

OK, so I got a new purchase today even though I did not have to buy it. I have a new iPad! My school district got me one, and so far all I am doing is playing. What a fingerprint magnet! Tonight I will try to sync with my iTunes account. Any enabling ideas for covers? I would like something like a platform cover so I can stand it up.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> OK, so I got a new purchase today even though I did not have to buy it. I have a new iPad! My school district got me one, and so far all I am doing is playing. What a fingerprint magnet! Tonight I will try to sync with my iTunes account. Any enabling ideas for covers? I would like something like a platform cover so I can stand it up.


Congrats!

MEdge has a new cover that looks interesting; can stand in portrait or landscape position: http://www.medgestore.com/products/ipad-latitudets.psp

While I've never had one of their Kindle covers, we have both a leather iPad cover and leather Page Sleeve or the iPad from them, and I've been impressed with the quality of those over the last six months. While this particular case isn't leather, I'd imagine it would hold up just as well. They seem to make good stuff.


----------



## skyblue

Jane, what a cool tool for school!  I would suggest a screen protector.  I got mine from Zagg.  It still gets finger prints, but it seems easier to keep clean and offer protection from scratches.

VictoriaP, my kids found the Clarisonic to be too harsh for their sensitive skin.  They both bailed out on it.

Kindle Gracie, where do you come up with this stuff?


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Kindle Gracie, where do you come up with this stuff?


Oh, it's easy! It's never boring in my life. 

Skyblue, you really like the Zagg screen protector? My coworker has it and it is very shiny! I had ordered a Zagg screen protector with a 50% off discount code but once I saw hers I sold mine on ebay. That's the one thing that drove me crazy before I got the anti-reflective screen protector. It bothered me to see my reflection on the iPad.

Oberon for Kindle scheduled for delivery on Monday!


----------



## VictoriaP

One of the nicest screen protectors out there is supposedly the PowerSupport anti-glare.  No sine and very resistant to fingerprints, without interfering *much* with the screen resolution.  Can't say I have one as I went the "carry a microfiber" route myself, but when I researched it early on, that was the consensus I found on other forums.

Skyblue--I did see that a minority of posted reviews elsewhere mention having experiences similar to your kids'.  For the moment, my face is doing fine; unlike this time last night where it was still bothering me, now it's not a problem.  (That may be because I'm now focused on my lips with the Kiss Me Tonight on them.  LMAO)  I've pretty much decided though that I'll buy the delicate replacement brushes. Breakouts on my face are less of an issue than the rest of me anyway and between my illness and the meds I'm on for it, my skin is probably pretty overly sensitive, so it can't hurt to make the switch to the softest brush.  Meanwhile I'll play it by ear and cut back to once every other day if I think it's not improving.  I did note there's a lot less dryness going on today than yesterday as well, so the moisturizers must finally be getting in there!  Before, I'd exfoliate and the dryness would be back within hours. 

Kindle Gracie, can't wait to see pics of the Oberon!  That's going to be the most beautiful cover.


----------



## skyblue

VictoriaP, Glad to hear your face is doing better.  I love a good distraction!  Report back after you've done the treatment a few times.

Kindle Gracie, I didn't get the non glare protector due to the reviews.  Mine is glossy, but I can't see my reflection at all!  I got mine at Target.  I had my ultra talented daughter put it on for me so I wouldn't get a ton of bubbles.  I knew I would mess it up! . I am quite pleased with it.


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie said:


> Yes, VictoriaP, if you face is sensitive and stinging, I would definitely go with the sensitive brush and only one minute. My face is pretty touch because I've used RetinA for a long time and strongest form of it doesn't irritate my face anymore.
> 
> As for the jerk off purse, well, someone that I know knows someone (  are you still with me?) that visited NYC and was told that you go somewhere (maybe Central Park, I'm not sure) and look real touristy and someone will come by mumbling something and if you make eye contact they know you are interested. They will show you a book and you pick the purse you want. Then you go with them and they pass you off to someone else who takes you and passes you off to someone else until you finally end up in some secret squirrel location where they have a room full of purses and you pay and get the one you want.
> 
> The way they get the name 'jerk off purses' is that when they are unloading large inventories on that big rack maybe these people run by and jerk off as many as they can and take off running? Then they sell them on the black market? True or not, I'm not sure. It could be knock off purses for all I know, but this is what I heard and the person knew someone that got one. It was supposedly an expensive purse for something like $60.
> 
> I was only kidding when I asked if you would take me. I would be scared to death of a police raid!!!!


My friend and I were in NYC for a business trip a few years ago. I don't generally do knock off purses, but we decided to try and see some backroom purses while we were there. I started feeling sick and had the most god-awful gas but I didn't want to let her down as I knew she wouldn't go without me. So off to Chinatown we went. Well, if I told you about some of what happened to us and places we ended up youo would just not believe me. We ended up in a place that was like the back end of a truck with a lift down door and they barred it shut so the police couldn't barge in. Another guy took us to the bowels, and I do mean the bowels of a building in Chinatown and had a big crowbar sliding lock on a sliding door that opened into a closet full or purses in this dark dank basement that we walked through forever to get to the purses. It was pretty frightening actually. and all the time, I got sicker and sicker, to the point that I vomited when I got back to the room, never got to go on my business the next day as I was so sick I had to take the train (3 hours) directly back to Albany. She got a couple of Coach knock offs and I got a Luis Vitton that I never once used. They were very real looking actually. But that day is NOT a good memory because I was so sick and I really think we probably put ourselves in danger. She really wanted two nice Coach bags for her daughters and we had a hard time finding them. But boy there are some back room deals. And people followed us around once they knew we were interested and kept saying, come with me, come with me, all the while looking out for the police. Not a good situation. But one I will always remember, that;s for sure. So I have no doubt about the knock off stories. There are a lot of those big open suitcases around the streets of NYC. At least there used to be. We saw none of those though. In Chinatown it was all behind closed and LOCKED doors.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Corky, that sounds very familiar!


----------



## corkyb

Well, Kindle Gracie, I am glad I am not the only crazy purse woman!


----------



## corkyb

And I never used the Luis bag because every time I looked at it, my stomach got queasy all over again..


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> And I never used the Luis bag because every time I looked at it, my stomach got queasy all over again..


Ugh. That so does not sound like fun. I'm way of too nervous temperament to enjoy an adventure like that!


----------



## skyblue

Yes, Corky, when we were in NYC, we went through China Town and heard similar stories! YIKES!


----------



## Jen

Yikes!! That sounds scary corky. I have to say, I'm a little dissapointed in the description of the jerk off purses  !!

I still haven't decided if I'm going to get a protector for my iPad. I have it in the case all the time (which I LOVE - if you need enabling - http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Leather-Folio-built-Tablet/dp/B0048BIBI0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1292420744&sr=8-5), and I always have the microfiber there to clean it off. I've heard you don't really need the screen protector? I'm terrible at putting those things on. When I bought it at Best Buy the guy was trying to sell me one that actually GLUES to the screen. Um, no thanks. That sounds horrible. I'm going to leave it naked for now. The fingerprints are awful, but you can't see them at all when you turn it on anyway.

Oh - my Philosophy order came yesterday - the 32 oz Purity DOES come with a pump. Excellent! I used the Hope in a Jar for the first time today, I love it. Seriously guys - thanks to this thread I now wash my face with my Clarisonic with Purity, followed by Hope in a Jar, Hourglass Primer & meteorities. You guys have hooked me on the good stuff!!

I got a STEAL yesterday - I pretty much dress myself from New York & Company. I had a coupon for $50 off $100, plus $20 in rewards, so I popped in yesterday. EVERYTHING in the store was 40% off to start with. I got a little over $200 worth of stuff for $40. 2 cardigan sweaters, 3 pairs of leggings (two of them were sweater leggings that normally cost $40), a tunic turtleneck, and a necklace. SCORE!


----------



## Jane917

Jen, thanks for the tip on that iPad case. I am going to check it out a bit later. I hate to pay too much, since the iPad is really not mine, but that price looks reasonable. I am not going to get a screen protector because of the stories I hear of how hard they are to install. 

Uh oh....I don't know anything about New York and Company. I don't dare go look!

My Philosophy order should be arriving this week, along with my Sephora order. I am working out of town until tomorrow, so maybe I will packages waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## skyblue

That iPad case is DA BOMB! Kindle Gracie, gadgetgirl and I all got it for $9.95 before the price went up. It is super nice, and *well worth* the current price!!

The "cling on" iPad screen protector was easy for my daughter to apply for me.   I actually don't mind it a bit. I don't notice the fingerprints as much with the screen protector on. Kindle Gracie was concerned with reflection, but I don't see any at all!


----------



## VictoriaP

Jen--of the six iPads in our extended family, only one has a screen protector.  NONE have scratches after six months or more of constant use.  Conversely, my iPhone 4 screen scratched over the summer, and I still don't know exactly how or when. (First iPhone never did, in three years.)  Is it necessary?  If you're OCD about scratches, definitely.  If you plan to sell the device to get the next one, maybe.  But otherwise, it probably isn't.  Get one if it makes you feel better, or you want antiglare, or you're sick of fingerprints, but odds are high that you won't get scratched even without one.

And your New York & Co sale was an absolute steal!  WOW.  Congrats!


No Clarisonic for me today on my face.  It was fussed again last night even though I hadn't used it since morning--no rash or redness, but it felt like my skin was on fire. Could be the brush, the cleanser (or not using enough of it to ease the brush over the skin), the fact I used moisturizer with SPF two days in a row for the first time in a while, a new reaction to my laundry soap (clean sheets), my meds, illness, or my skin may just be more sensitive than I paid attention to before--heck, I don't know. Too many variables. I'm leaving my skin absolutely alone today though as it's still a bit unhappy.  Then I'll start with one variable at a time, I guess. I did order the delicate brush to try from Amazon, so that will be here on Friday.

The philosophy Kiss Me Tonight does a good job.  It's a bit sticky, like a thick lip gloss, but my lips are a lot softer in just the 18 hours or so I've been using it.  I like this one.  Wish I could get a sample size of the Purity to try; after the reaction of the last two days, I don't dare just buy a bottle at those prices.  Do the Sephora stores have sample packets?  I might be able to drag myself into one tomorrow.


----------



## Jen

Thanks for the info Victoria!!  I keep going back and forth about the screen protector.  I think if I had an iPhone I'd get one - just because the screen is always exposed.  But the iPad is always in it's cover, and the fingerprints only annoy me until I turn it on!  I don't plan on selling it to get the next one.  I might be OCD about scratches, but I also don't want to diminish the sensitivity of it too.  Maybe I'll pick one up and give it a try, it's not like they're expensive!  

I'll bet Sephora will let you have a sample of the Purity.  It IS expensive!  But I honestly think it's worth it.  I don't have super sensitive skin so I don't know about that, but I do have problem combination skin, and it really has helped with mine and seems to be very mild.  Sephora is great too - if you do buy a little bottle and decide you don't like it, they will take it back no questions asked - but I bet they'll give you a sample to try.


----------



## angelmum3

Another page turned - I'm behind again!

I 2nd having a screen protector on my iphone - I scratched the screen protector and so I'm on my 2nd screen protector - but I often have the thing in my pocket, along with coins, and I try and keep my keys in another pocket - but have found the keys and the iphone in the same pocket - which I'm sure is what caused the scratch...

Glad the Kiss Me is making your lips soft and sweet!  I really love the Burt's Bees - so is DD her lips have noticeably improved since starting using this product! (her lips were starting to look chapped, with her bassoon playing and the cold COLD weather - I decided to try Burt's' bees, glad we did!)

OT - any flyers here?  DD is starting to worry (imho unnecessarily) about going through the airport screening - DH read an article on how when its women's time of the month - that some security officers will pull women for extra pat downs if they are wearing a pad!  (she's 14)


----------



## VictoriaP

If I'm up for the trip tomorrow when I head into town, I'll stop into Sephora and see about the Purity. If nothing else, they might have the little $10 bottle they show on Amazon's site (the $5.95 shipping makes that a bad deal); since it's pretty impractical typically for me to get back to make a return, at least I'd be out a much smaller amount.

Random "working around the house" favorite accessory of the day:

 Oxo's Good Grips Mini Dustpan & Brush

Most of us have a full sized version of this sort of thing. This one is hanging in my kitchen sink cabinet, used on the counters and dining table for stray crumbs. My husband produces huge quantities of crumbs, I just don't know how, and he has the kind of "guy blindness" that doesn't see them sitting there. Needless to say, I'm the one who ends up cleaning them up, and the paper towel routine just wasn't working when they'd get into stray crevices on the ceramic cooktop, or nooks and crannies near the sink. I had this mini model and have found that it's absolutely perfect for that sort of thing, plus I don't go through quite as many paper towels this way. This size is also great for bathrooms, or anywhere you don't have the room to store a full-size dustpan.


----------



## skyblue

Victoria, if you have a Macy's in your area, the larger stores carry Philosophy.  They were offering a sample size set free with a purchase.  If you explain your skin sensitivity, and reactions due to medical issues, perhaps they will give you some purity to try.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I had a HUGE purchase today.  We had strong winds on Sunday and a pine tree limb ended up damaging the roof.  We were going to have two trees close to the house removed but it snowballed and turned into SEVEN trees plus the roofer came and repaired the roof.  OUCH!  Merry Christmas to us.


----------



## VictoriaP

skyblue said:


> Victoria, if you have a Macy's in your area, the larger stores carry Philosophy. They were offering a sample size set free with a purchase. If you explain your skin sensitivity, and reactions due to medical issues, perhaps they will give you some purity to try.


Thanks, skyblue! We do have Macy's, in the same mall as Sephora, so it's certainly worth a try there as well!



Kindle Gracie said:


> I had a HUGE purchase today. We had strong winds on Sunday and a pine tree limb ended up damaging the roof. We were going to have two trees close to the house removed but it snowballed and turned into SEVEN trees plus the roofer came and repaired the roof. OUCH! Merry Christmas to us.


UGH--we had two trees come down on our deck a couple of years ago. They landed just right so they didn't really cause damage, but as the deck was a second story one, they had to go right away or they could be a problem. Emergency call during an ice storm for removal, plus 6 others that also had to go... NOT a cheap bill. 

At least everyone's all right, and you're staying snug and dry under a newly repaired roof!


----------



## skyblue

Yikes, Kindle Gracie, that is such a bummer!  Seven trees is A LOT of trees and A LOT of $$$! .

Victoria, be sure to give us an update! I hope you have great success!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

VictoriaP said:


> If I'm up for the trip tomorrow when I head into town, I'll stop into Sephora and see about the Purity. If nothing else, they might have the little $10 bottle they show on Amazon's site (the $5.95 shipping makes that a bad deal); since it's pretty impractical typically for me to get back to make a return, at least I'd be out a much smaller amount.
> 
> Random "working around the house" favorite accessory of the day:
> 
> Oxo's Good Grips Mini Dustpan & Brush
> 
> Most of us have a full sized version of this sort of thing. This one is hanging in my kitchen sink cabinet, used on the counters and dining table for stray crumbs. My husband produces huge quantities of crumbs, I just don't know how, and he has the kind of "guy blindness" that doesn't see them sitting there. Needless to say, I'm the one who ends up cleaning them up, and the paper towel routine just wasn't working when they'd get into stray crevices on the ceramic cooktop, or nooks and crannies near the sink. I had this mini model and have found that it's absolutely perfect for that sort of thing, plus I don't go through quite as many paper towels this way. This size is also great for bathrooms, or anywhere you don't have the room to store a full-size dustpan.


I love mine and wouldn't be without it. It has proven so handy, time after time. Mine is only for kitchen clean-ups.


----------



## corkyb

I love almost anything Oxo.  I have a hand can opener by Oxo that beats any electric can opener I have ever had.


----------



## lonestar

wow, how awful to lose seven trees at one time.

I haven't purchased any cosmetics/makeup lately but I did get a salad shooter and my daughter and I are each getting a Blackberry Torch for Christmas.  She doesn't know but I already charged mine and played with it.  I'm not used to that touch screen but it sure looks like a fun new gadget.  I'm excited about actually inserting the sim card and using the phone.  Hurry Christmas!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Just a heads up ladies on anyone wanting the Mia. I received this in my email this morning. Advance order on Saturday's Today's Special Value. The Clarasonic Mia in 11 different colors for 119.82 and 4 easy pays of 29.95. Also free shipping and handling. I ordered the Jaguar 
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A95731.promo.RD9.cm_scid.mail?cm_ven=APTSV&cm_cat=CLARISONIC1210&cm_pla=ACTIVE&cm_ite=HERO_A95731


----------



## skyblue

Lonestar, I love my touch screen phone!  Can you charge hers early too so she can "play" on Christmas morning?

Kindled Spirit, the jaguar Mia sounds "wild"!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Kindled Spirit said:


> Just a heads up ladies on anyone wanting the Mia. I received this in my email this morning. Advance order on Saturday's Today's Special Value. The Clarasonic Mia in 10 different colors for 119.82 and 4 easy pays of 29.95. Also free shipping and handling. I ordered the Jaguar
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A95731.promo.RD9.cm_scid.mail?cm_ven=APTSV&cm_cat=CLARISONIC1210&cm_pla=ACTIVE&cm_ite=HERO_A95731


  and now they have Zebra and Leopard print. I lust!


----------



## angelmum3

Kindled Spirit said:


> Just a heads up ladies on anyone wanting the Mia. I received this in my email this morning. Advance order on Saturday's Today's Special Value. The Clarasonic Mia in 10 different colors for 119.82 and 4 easy pays of 29.95. Also free shipping and handling. I ordered the Jaguar
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A95731.promo.RD9.cm_scid.mail?cm_ven=APTSV&cm_cat=CLARISONIC1210&cm_pla=ACTIVE&cm_ite=HERO_A95731


argggg

Great find - thanks for posting...

(I am NOT buying anything for me... I am not buying anything for me....)

just think 7 weeks till my birthday ;-)


----------



## kindlek

Kindled Spirit said:


> Just a heads up ladies on anyone wanting the Mia. I received this in my email this morning. Advance order on Saturday's Today's Special Value. The Clarasonic Mia in 11 different colors for 119.82 and 4 easy pays of 29.95. Also free shipping and handling. I ordered the Jaguar
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A95731.promo.RD9.cm_scid.mail?cm_ven=APTSV&cm_cat=CLARISONIC1210&cm_pla=ACTIVE&cm_ite=HERO_A95731


Thanks for the heads-up....I just ordered the Jaguar as well!


----------



## julip

Kindled Spirit said:


> Just a heads up ladies on anyone wanting the Mia. I received this in my email this morning. Advance order on Saturday's Today's Special Value. The Clarasonic Mia in 11 different colors for 119.82 and 4 easy pays of 29.95. Also free shipping and handling. I ordered the Jaguar
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A95731.promo.RD9.cm_scid.mail?cm_ven=APTSV&cm_cat=CLARISONIC1210&cm_pla=ACTIVE&cm_ite=HERO_A95731


Not animal prints!! I am resisting .... resisting ..... thanks so much for the alert, KS!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I really do NOT need one for the shower and one for the tub.  No I don't.  I got EIGHT trees cut, remember?


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> and now they have Zebra and Leopard print. I lust!


Oooh...that leopard/jaguar is to die for! I think hubby needs it. (Yeah, right!) LOLOLOL That new hot pink color is the other one I'd covet, naturally. Excellent find!

(I don't NEED two Mias. I DON'T.)

Used my Mia in the bath again last night. The rest of my hide certainly isn't having a negative reaction to it, so I suspect my face will be fine once the delicate brush arrives tomorrow. This morning, I'm washing with just the cleanser, no Mia, as the cleanser alone also should be tested. (It too was fine by itself on other parts yesterday, but just in case.)

Philosophy Kiss Me Tonight, day 2: This stuff works. Unlike some, it doesn't last all day or all night for me, but I got away with just four applications yesterday, which is way fewer than the Chapstick Overnight, and NO chapping/flaking/cracking. That's a pretty big difference. Haven't used the homemade sugar scrub since this arrived either, and I was using it daily with the Chapstick. Worth the money--definitely a bit sticky though, so those who dislike that feel should look elsewhere, or try it from someplace you can easily return it.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

You are all very welcome  The way I rationalized getting a new one was I'm keeping my Lavender Nutrasonic in the shower, since it does splatter a bit when you use it. I'm going to keep my Jaguar Mia by the bathroom sink. I bought new brushes for my pink Mia and I'm giving that to my BFF. She lost her job several months ago, so I think she deserves a little pampering.  See how I worked that all out


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindled Spirit said:


> You are all very welcome  The way I rationalized getting a new one was I'm keeping my Lavender Nutrasonic in the shower, since it does splatter a bit when you use it. I'm going to keep my Jaguar Mia by the bathroom sink. I bought new brushes for my pink Mia and I'm giving that to my BFF. She lost her job several months ago, so I think she deserves a little pampering.  See how I worked that all out


Perfect!

Now, all you new Jaguar owners--don't forget to pick up the matching leopard print Tassi. 

http://www.tassicompany.com/shop-2/leopard-new/


----------



## lonestar

skyblue said:


> Lonestar, I love my touch screen phone! Can you charge hers early too so she can "play" on Christmas morning?
> 
> Kindled Spirit, the jaguar Mia sounds "wild"!


I am going to charge the phone for her before Christmas. AND, I was able to get a 3G Kindle with a cover for $140 from a friend. He got it for his nine year old daughter because she mentioned she wanted one. She changed her mind so he sold it to me. It goes to my daughter and I'm planning to charge it for her too.

Skyblue, I'm glad to hear you like the touch screen. I'm looking forward to the new phone. I'm having a difficult time not using it now.


----------



## kjn33

Philosophy Kiss Me Tonight, day 2:  This stuff works.  Unlike some, it doesn't last all day or all night for me, but I got away with just four applications yesterday, which is way fewer than the Chapstick Overnight, and NO chapping/flaking/cracking.  That's a pretty big difference.  Haven't used the homemade sugar scrub since this arrived either, and I was using it daily with the Chapstick.  Worth the money--definitely a bit sticky though, so those who dislike that feel should look elsewhere, or try it from someplace you can easily return it.


I got the Kiss me tonight intensive lip therapy & I love it! I read the reviews on Philosophy, where some people thought it was sticky & some didn't........I really don't like sticky, but I decided to try it & I am glad I did! I don't think it's sticky at all, compared to some of their other lip balm tubes...........maybe I don't use enough to feel the stickiness??  I found a Bobbi Brown lip brush in a kit my mom had given me that I had never used, so I am using that. All the reviews said a little goes a long way.......I'm glad you like it too! Thanks for the review VictoriaP!


----------



## VictoriaP

kjn33 said:


> I got the Kiss me tonight intensive lip therapy & I love it! I read the reviews on Philosophy, where some people thought it was sticky & some didn't........I really don't like sticky, but I decided to try it & I am glad I did! I don't think it's sticky at all, compared to some of their other lip balm tubes...........maybe I don't use enough to feel the stickiness?? I found a Bobbi Brown lip brush in a kit my mom had given me that I had never used, so I am using that. All the reviews said a little goes a long way.......I'm glad you like it too! Thanks for the review VictoriaP!


Glad it was helpful! I haven't tried their other lip balms, so it's good to know they're even stickier. Hubby's not fond of the feel of this one when I kiss him, so he's my judge on that score. LOL My new retractable lip brush is arriving today, and I think I'll be even happier with this stuff when I have that to use.


----------



## skyblue

lonestar said:


> I am going to charge the phone for her before Christmas. AND, I was able to get a 3G Kindle with a cover for $140 from a friend. He got it for his nine year old daughter because she mentioned she wanted one. She changed her mind so he sold it to me. It goes to my daughter and I'm planning to charge it for her too.
> 
> Skyblue, I'm glad to hear you like the touch screen. I'm looking forward to the new phone. I'm having a difficult time not using it now.


My daughter wants a touch screen phone now, too! She says I have 3 touch screen "toys" and she needs one! Her Christmas gifts have already been purchased, so she will have to purchase her own phone.  I bet your daughter will be thrilled with her haul!!


----------



## Jane917

just got home from my 4 day out-of-town work week. My Philosophy order is here! I have Purity in a huge bottle (with a pump) and Hope. Won't get a chance to try them until tonight.


----------



## Ruby296

I bought my Clarisonic Mia from Aspen Leaf Spa and received an email that today is the last day to save 30% site wide, and free shipping on orders over $50. I just ordered a set of delicate replacement brushes for $31.49, and I added a few other small items to reach the $50 minimum. Website is www.AspenLeafSpa.com


----------



## corkyb

Wow, this thread hit the second page.  I've never seen that happen before.  We're messing up, ladies.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well that's because I was off on another site window shopping.  It took me forever to find a pair of shoes that I can run in that feel fabulous and don't hurt my feet - $100.  I found a site with coupon code and I can get a second pair for $56!!!  

I resisted for now but that is a DEAL!!!


----------



## mlewis78

You are all killing me.  I can't believe this thread!  Thank goodness I know what I cannot afford.  I love gadgets, books and handbags, but I drew the line many pages ago!  Why am I even checking in here?


----------



## skyblue

mlewis78 said:


> You are all killing me. I can't believe this thread! Thank goodness I know what I cannot afford. I love gadgets, books and handbags, but I drew the line many pages ago! Why am I even checking in here?


Why, mlewis? Because we are accessory buddies! LOL . Just window shop, and offer your opinions and suggestions.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Just an FYI, at philosophy.com thru 12/19 free shipping, no minimum order 

Oooppss, forgot to add...use coupon code holidayjoy


----------



## Neo

Kindled Spirit said:


> Just an FYI, at philosophy.com thru 12/19 free shipping, no minimum order


Oooh, tempting! I kind of regretted not having gotten the eye make-up remover with my last order, so maybe I should go for it? On the other hand, I'll be in the vicinity of a Sephora tomorrow and can pick it up faster then, lol!

Does anyone have experience witht he Philosophy eye make up remover? I make up my eyes quite heavily, and while for the rest of my face the Mia+Purity combo does a fantastic job, I'm always on the search for THE easy, non-oily and super efficient eye make-up remover 

On another level, today is my first day using the LE Meteorites, and I can't decide if I love them or not - still subtle, but give a totally different finish than the 02 I have. They don't make me exactly white, as they have quite a bit of purple/pink in them, but I do definitely feel lighter?


----------



## YorkieMom

I want to get my DH and my DS travel mugs for gifts and would appreciate suggestions on what kind to get. Can any of you help?
Thank you


----------



## Jen

YorkieMom said:


> I want to get my DH and my DS travel mugs for gifts and would appreciate suggestions on what kind to get. Can any of you help?
> Thank you


It sort of depends on what is important to them, but to me I like it to stay hot for a long time. Some people earlier in the thread recommend a Thermos one, but I have these and LOVE them - worth every penny. It stays piping hot for at least 2 hours!


----------



## julip

Neo - I do get a whiteness with the LE's, but I rearranged the balls so fewer of the white ones are at top, which helps a little. Still, I don't swipe my forehead after a brush swirl, but only after I've first swiped my cheekbones. I mainly use it just for cheekbones, nose, forehead, and and jawline, but concentrating mostly on cheekbones (which is how I use all of my Meteorites, now that I think about it!). And then I do like you too, sweeping blush on cheeks. I also swipe blush lightly on my forehead, or sometimes bronzer. I think it brings out the glow without being white. Funnily enough, I feel like I get a better glow on my skin from the LE than from the 02!

KS - lalala I'm ignoring the latest philosophy sale  since I just received my last order - pure grace mist, a backup 32 oz bottle of purity, and the candy cane stocking stuffer.



Neo said:


> Oooh, tempting! I kind of regretted not having gotten the eye make-up remover with my last order, so maybe I should go for it? On the other hand, I'll be in the vicinity of a Sephora tomorrow and can pick it up faster then, lol!
> 
> Does anyone have experience witht he Philosophy eye make up remover? I make up my eyes quite heavily, and while for the rest of my face the Mia+Purity combo does a fantastic job, I'm always on the search for THE easy, non-oily and super efficient eye make-up remover
> 
> On another level, today is my first day using the LE Meteorites, and I can't decide if I love them or not - still subtle, but give a totally different finish than the 02 I have. They don't make me exactly white, as they have quite a bit of purple/pink in them, but I do definitely feel lighter?


----------



## julip

I will second Jen's rave for the Contigos - I haven't personally used these (though I have their water bottles and love them, found at Costco a couple of years ago), but one of my friends swears by them. She has said ice stays for 12 hours, and that hot drinks stay so hot she often has to open the top to cool it down - she reported they stay hot for close to 6 hours!

Here are a couple more links with some additional colors, in addition to Jen's Target link:

Contigo
QVC



YorkieMom said:


> I want to get my DH and my DS travel mugs for gifts and would appreciate suggestions on what kind to get. Can any of you help?
> Thank you





Jen said:


> It sort of depends on what is important to them, but to me I like it to stay hot for a long time. Some people earlier in the thread recommend a Thermos one, but I have these and LOVE them - worth every penny. It stays piping hot for at least 2 hours!


----------



## Jane917

My Sephora order arrived today! Here is a run down.

Rare Minerals Eye Treatment
NARS lipstick/Dolce Vita....cute case....love the color....stays the real color
Sugar Lip Treatment
Wearable Eye Kit-Meet the Browns....since I don't wear eyeshadow, this should be interesting....

What fun! Philosphy came yesterday. Love the Purity cleanser. 

Now off to look at those Contigo mugs....they look just my style. My OXO is getting past cleanliness.

Tervis is taking a very long time to ship, and it looks like I won't have my Tervis order in time for Christmas.


----------



## Jen

I want to order more of the Sugar Lip treatment I love it so much!  I want to have one for my purse as well as my medicine cabinet - I've been poking around Sephora trying to get it up to $50 for free shipping.....like that'll be hard  
I hope you love it too!!


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Neo - I do get a whiteness with the LE's, but I rearranged the balls so fewer of the white ones are at top, which helps a little. Still, I don't swipe my forehead after a brush swirl, but only after I've first swiped my cheekbones. I mainly use it just for cheekbones, nose, forehead, and and jawline, but concentrating mostly on cheekbones (which is how I use all of my Meteorites, now that I think about it!). And then I do like you too, sweeping blush on cheeks. I also swipe blush lightly on my forehead, or sometimes bronzer. I think it brings out the glow without being white. Funnily enough, I feel like I get a better glow on my skin from the LE than from the 02!


Thank you Juli! I use my Meteorites instead of, or as, powder, and use them all over the face (have been doing that with my 02 for years!). But I think my impression was simply in my head as I've been receiving compliments all day on how fresh and rested I look today 

I also asked a friend of mine if she thought I looked too white and her answer was that she actually really liked how I looked today, and that it's much better than when I come back from leave super tan (we will agree to disagree on that one, lol) - so all is well, and I guess I'll keep the LE ...


----------



## julip

What nice feedback from your friend! Sounds like a keeper - both your friend and the LE's. . I can't believe it was just a month or two ago when you first told me about Meteorites, and here I am with 2 cute little Meteorites ball containers, one pressed Meteorites, and one pink Meteorites brush. Shame on you! 



Neo said:


> Thank you Juli! I use my Meteorites instead of, or as, powder, and use them all over the face (have been doing that with my 02 for years!). But I think my impression was simply in my head as I've been receiving compliments all day on how fresh and rested I look today
> 
> I also asked a friend of mine if she thought I looked too white and her answer was that she actually really liked how I looked today, and that it's much better than when I come back from leave super tan (we will agree to disagree on that one, lol) - so all is well, and I guess I'll keep the LE ...


Hey, my sugar lip treatment arrived today too! Along with my backup bottle of Neo's Hourglass primer.  I have been loving the plum sugar treatment but glad to have the clear one now as well!



Jane917 said:


> My Sephora order arrived today! Here is a run down.
> 
> Rare Minerals Eye Treatment
> NARS lipstick/Dolce Vita....cute case....love the color....stays the real color
> Sugar Lip Treatment
> Wearable Eye Kit-Meet the Browns....since I don't wear eyeshadow, this should be interesting....
> 
> What fun! Philosphy came yesterday. Love the Purity cleanser.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, I thought I looked white too at first but now I'm really loving the LE Meteorites. I saw a suggestion about turning the container over (with the lid on) and giving it a little shake. Then when you turn it back over and take the lid off, there's plenty of Meteorite powder on the lid! That's how I use mine.

I had two $20 gift cards to Pier 1 that were about to expire. I bought a table runner which turned out to be too short so it has to go back. I also bought a leopard broom. OMG! It's awesome. When I was checking out a girl said "where did you find that!" The clerk said they can't keep them. That they just got them in but they would be sold out before the day is over.

http://www.pier1.com/Catalog/Dining/tabid/493/List/0/CategoryID/111/level/a/ProductID/6315/ProductName/Leopard-Print-Broomuu/Default.aspx


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Oooh, tempting! I kind of regretted not having gotten the eye make-up remover with my last order, so maybe I should go for it? On the other hand, I'll be in the vicinity of a Sephora tomorrow and can pick it up faster then, lol!
> 
> Does anyone have experience witht he Philosophy eye make up remover? I make up my eyes quite heavily, and while for the rest of my face the Mia+Purity combo does a fantastic job, I'm always on the search for THE easy, non-oily and super efficient eye make-up remover
> 
> On another level, today is my first day using the LE Meteorites, and I can't decide if I love them or not - still subtle, but give a totally different finish than the 02 I have. They don't make me exactly white, as they have quite a bit of purple/pink in them, but I do definitely feel lighter?


I love Bobby Brown eye make up remover. I don't think it's the waterproof kind. Not greasy, doesn't both my eyes and takes most of eye stuff right off


----------



## Ruby296

All this talk about the Meteorites and so far I've resisted! I heard there's a new pressed version coming w/the Spring 2011 collection so I'm going to wait to see that first. I don't know how many of you are MAC fans but they're launching another collection on 12/26 called Cham Pale and there are 2 "Special Reserve Highlight Powders" included. Ones a gold-ish shade (chez chez lame), the other pinkish (rose ole). I ordered a couple things from Le Metier de Beaute at Nordstrom.com and they should be arriving soon. One is the Kaleidoscope face kit and the other is a blush/bronzer dual pan. I've never seen them in person but have read wonderful things on various blogs and can't wait to see them in person! They are pretty high end ie: expensive so I hope they are all that they're cracked up to be. And last but certainly not least, I got my S&S bag today!! I ordered the tote in small Bella size, grey w/teal leaf print on one side only and teal lining. I also got the extra pocket and Angie shortened the straps just slightly since I'm on the petite side. I love this bag immensely and thank everyone who posted pics (Julip, Neo, & I'm sure I've forgotten some names) and raves about their bags. I know this will not be my last SS bag!!


----------



## skyblue

I didn't get the LE Meteorites because they seem to be more sparkly.  I ordered the 02 and 03 Meteorites.  I lightly apply the 03 after my sunscreen, mainly to my cheeks and nose.  I apply a little Bobbi Brown or Nars bronzer and a hint of Orgasm blush.  I top it off my whole face with the 02.  The trick is a VERY light hand. Too much and I look pasty.  I can detect the "sparkles" if I use a magnifying mirror.  They are subtle.

My favorite eye makeup remover is Lancome's Bifacil.  It easily removes my eye makeup, doesn't bother my sensitive eyes, and doesn't leave a greasy residue.

I like MAC lip glass, but I was a bit miffed when they discontinued my favorite shade, Luxuriate.  Prrr is gorgeous over neutral lip pencils.  For around the house I use Maybelline Shine Sensational lip gloss in  Cocoa Fever.  I can't stand dry lips!  This has a light, yummy scent and nice glossy texture.  When Walgreens has a sale it's pretty cheap!


----------



## VictoriaP

Blech--down with a migraine since yesterday afternoon, so no shopping yesterday or today.

However, a brief summary while I'm momentarily upright:

Philosophy Kiss Me Tonight day #3 (final report)--still in love. Kjn33 is right, it's less sticky when applied with a brush.

Which leads me to...Japonesque Travel Brush: Retractable Lip Brush, Silver. (for some reason, the image doesn't match the item well, it's a lot shorter in person) Love this too. It's not perfect; sometimes it takes a bit of a wiggle to click all the way out. But it's pretty darn good, and it means I no longer have Kiss Me Tonight on my fingers! Plus I'll be able to throw it in my purse for use while out and about without worrying about getting product all over the place.

And the Delicate brush head for the Mia arrived. Migraine or not, I turned the lights on long enough to wash my face. LOL Did a couple of things differently: Slathered the Clarisonic Gentle cleanser on my face directly, not on the brush, kept an extremely light touch, and didn't go the full minute--probably 40-45 seconds. I also continued using the Cerave cream instead of a regular moisturizer (no sunscreen, but we know it doesn't irritate my skin). Result is a clean, taut feeling even a few hours later, but NO irritation. I figure I'll work up to the full minute once a day, then see if I can do twice daily eventually.

The Delicate brush is a lot softer than the Sensitive. In fact, I was a bit surprised at just how soft it was by comparison; I think there's a bigger difference between those two than there is between the Sensitive and the Normal. As I registered my Mia and got my $25 off of $50 code from Clarisonic yesterday, I'm going to go ahead and order the pink twin pack brushes in Delicate (face) and Normal (body).

Speaking of which, you Mia owners who are only using it on your face are missing out. The Normal brush is fabulous on the rest of my hide. I'm already seeing differences in texture by using that and following up with my Cerave cream. It's enough difference after just three uses that I would've kept the Mia even if the Delicate brush hadn't been enough to soothe my face.

Now I just need Meteorites, and Hourglass Veil primer, and...!


----------



## angelmum3

my favorite and only travel mug - stainless steel - insulated - and coincidentally Starbucks (I hate coffee - I use mine for tea - dh uses his for coffee - never the twain shall meet - I hate the smell of coffee - way back when we purchased our mugs, mine on the handle, there is a "thumb rest" its green - dh's and every single one I've seen since, black!! )










it fits in my cup holder in the car... just this morning I woke up late for work (subbed in jr high - spanish teacher - I've been at the elementary school... just an hour difference in reporting times!) Luckily I had that starbucks mug. Filled it with hot water... then while water was boiling my mug was just the right temp... so made my tea - at 6:45 am - went to work (it was below zero wind chill surely!) got there, got my room, read the report... picked up... OMG I forgot my phone - quick call to dh... (he drops off DD, so on his way he was able to put my phone in the car!! Bless him!) Finally got to sit and sip -

7:45 am - my tea was still hot - just the right drinking temp, not chilled, hot/warm... I was so pleased!!


----------



## kjn33

Ruby296 said:


> . And last but certainly not least, I got my S&S bag today!! I ordered the tote in small Bella size, grey w/teal leaf print on one side only and teal lining. I also got the extra pocket and Angie shortened the straps just slightly since I'm on the petite side. I love this bag immensely and thank everyone who posted pics (Julip, Neo, & I'm sure I've forgotten some names) and raves about their bags. I know this will not be my last SS bag!!


I got my S&S bag on Monday & I* LOVE * it! I got the tote in Navy with eggshell leaves on one side and a gray liner. It is sooo soft, but the handles stay perfectly on my shoulder, never budging. I asked (after I ordered) to have the handle drop shortened & I think she did it, & it's perfect! Thanks to everyone who posted & gave us the heads up. I will definitely order another one..............it will take me forever to decide, they all look scrumptious!


----------



## kjn33

VictoriaP said:


> Philosophy Kiss Me Tonight day #3 (final report)--still in love. Kjn33 is right, it's less sticky when applied with a brush.
> 
> Delicate brush head for the Mia arrived. Migraine or not, I turned the lights on long enough to wash my face. LOL Did a couple of things differently: Slathered the Clarisonic Gentle cleanser on my face directly, not on the brush, kept an extremely light touch, and didn't go the full minute--probably 40-45 seconds. I also continued using the Cerave cream instead of a regular moisturizer (no sunscreen, but we know it doesn't irritate my skin). Result is a clean, taut feeling even a few hours later, but NO irritation. I figure I'll work up to the full minute once a day, then see if I can do twice daily eventually.
> 
> The Delicate brush is a lot softer than the Sensitive. In fact, I was a bit surprised at just how soft it was by comparison; I think there's a bigger difference between those two than there is between the Sensitive and the Normal. As I registered my Mia and got my $25 off of $50 code from Clarisonic yesterday, I'm going to go ahead and order the pink twin pack brushes in Delicate (face) and Normal (body).
> 
> Speaking of which, you Mia owners who are only using it on your face are missing out. The Normal brush is fabulous on the rest of my hide. I'm already seeing differences in texture by using that and following up with my Cerave cream. It's enough difference after just three uses that I would've kept the Mia even if the Delicate brush hadn't been enough to soothe my face.
> 
> Now I just need Meteorites, and Hourglass Veil primer, and...!


Yay, I'm glad you like it even better with the brush!!  Glad to hear the delicate Clarisonic brushes work better for you. I was thinking about getting one but wasn't sure if there was that much difference, if there is I think I would like it better. Thanks!!


----------



## julip

Ruby and kjn - we must see pictures, pictures, pictures! When you have a chance, of course.  I love your customization choices for you S&S bags - they sound gorgeous! 

skyblue - not to enable or anything   but I don't like sparkly and I don't find the LE Meteorites at all sparkly - more of a candlelight glow. They and my other ones did appear that way in the container at first, but I had read beforehand that after the first few swirls any sparkles will be gone. I think I read that most with the pressed, so some people solved that by lightly brushing it with a tissue before using. What a nice collection you have going with the 02 and 03! They are so pretty to look at, making them so fun to use! 

Very nice commuter mug, angelmum! And your DH to the rescue, what a keeper.


----------



## kjn33

Julip, I have NO idea how to post pictures! I was just checking out the S&S blag & she posted some new pictures, said that she has been busy making beautiful bags............and I think my navy bag is the last pictures shown.  (I don't know for sure, but I assumed since I just got it, and the straps looks a bit shorter) I just love it, thanks for being the great enabler you are! And Neo too


----------



## kjn33

Ok, I am going to try to post a picture....

















ETA: Yay I did it! Sorry they are so big though. I took them with my blackberry, so they aren't the best quality.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, you are definitely my twin.  I can't stand dry lips either and must have something on them at all times!  My motto is lipstick (or gloss) makes everything better.  You will have to pry my lipstick from my cold dead hands!

  I didn't know you ended up with both the 02 and 03 Meteorites!  Good job!


----------



## Ruby296

kjn33 said:


> I got my S&S bag on Monday & I* LOVE * it! I got the tote in Navy with eggshell leaves on one side and a gray liner. It is sooo soft, but the handles stay perfectly on my shoulder, never budging. I asked (after I ordered) to have the handle drop shortened & I think she did it, & it's perfect! Thanks to everyone who posted & gave us the heads up. I will definitely order another one..............it will take me forever to decide, they all look scrumptious!


kjn, we are in SS bag heaven together! So glad yours arrived and that you love it too. Can't imagine not loving this baby  your pics are great too!

Julip, I must be the only one here who doesn't know how to post pics here. Ive tried and it never works  I will take a couple and email them to you if you'd like to post for me...I'm so happy with this bag and never wouldve discovered it without you lovely ladies' help!


----------



## Jen

One thing we have never really talked about is hair! I have unusual hair, so I'm not sure if you guys have advice or not.  I'm curly, but have lost curl over the years.  The irony is that in high school I straightened it and fought crazy curl. Now I want to enhance curl and volumize.
I have been using Moraccan oil intense curl cream, it's decent.  But I'm open to new ideas if anyone has them.  For the first time in my life I am considering a perm, which just blows my mind!  

We has our Christmas party at work last night, I saw one of my friends that I haven't seen for awhile.  She said I was just glowing....so I probably sold her on at least the Clarisonic and meteorites - and probably the hourglass primer!  I really honestly feel so much better about my skin, it's been an expensive journey, but SO with it.  Thanks ladies!  I am honestly surprised at how fast my skin has improved!!

Victoria, sorry about your migraine, but glad to hear the delicate brush works better for you!

That bag is beautiful!!  I do NOT need another bag, I do NOT need another bag.....


----------



## Jane917

Jen, I used to have straight hair, but when I reached a certain age, it became curly! I always had some natural waves, but now if I use Moroccan intensive curl (which I love) I can have a curly mop of messy hair, which suits me somedays. Other days I use a cricket brush to straighten it out, though it is never straight. I also like B clever for volume. I find that my hair is curlier right after a haircut. I get my hair cut every 4 weeks because I really have alot of it (though it is short), and it gets out of hand quickly. I have never had frizzy hair, but I would think the Moraccan oil would take care of that.

I am really avoiding Meteorites and trying to ignore the discussion. However, I have a 20% coupon from Sephora, effective the week after Christmas. Hourglass primer?

Speaking of primer, I don't see much discussion of what foundation makeup enablers KBers are using. I switch between BE mineral powder makeup and Mary Kay foundation.

That bag is really beautiful!


----------



## skyblue

*Victoria*, sorry about your migraine! I can totally relate to the miseries of migraines! I am glad to hear you have the new brushes for your Mia.

*kjn*, your bag is stunning! I love it when it can be customized to your tastes. I am working with a lady on etsy to customize an iPad sleeve for me.

*jen*, my hair is wavy. It has gotten frizzier as I've gotten older. I have great success styling it with a blow dryer brush. I dry my hair with my blow dryer, then add some flippy curls with the blow dryer brush. I found mine at Ulta, but they have them at WalMart. I finish with some Aveda Brilliant pomade. This is my winter routine. I also use a straight iron if it's horribly unruly.

*Jane*, since I've discovered the Meteorites 03, I've been able to skip foundation. If I do need some extra help I use a swipe of Laura Geller's Balance and Brighten in fair.

*julip*, the Holiday Meteorites were sold out by the time I was ready to purchase them. I wish I could have seen them in person. I am glad to know that they are not too sparkly! My 02 and 03 are indeedpretty to look at! The scent reminds me of a powder my Grandma used when I was a kid. I get a bit of nostalgia when I use them.


----------



## corkyb

Jane917 said:


> Jen, I used to have straight hair, but when I reached a certain age, it became curly! I always had some natural waves, but now if I use Moroccan intensive curl (which I love) I can have a curly mop of messy hair, which suits me somedays. Other days I use a cricket brush to straighten it out, though it is never straight. I also like B clever for volume. I find that my hair is curlier right after a haircut. I get my hair cut every 4 weeks because I really have alot of it (though it is short), and it gets out of hand quickly. I have never had frizzy hair, but I would think the Moraccan oil would take care of that.
> 
> I am really avoiding Meteorites and trying to ignore the discussion. However, I have a 20% coupon from Sephora, effective the week after Christmas. Hourglass primer?
> 
> Speaking of primer, I don't see much discussion of what foundation makeup enablers KBers are using. I switch between BE mineral powder makeup and Mary Kay foundation.
> 
> That bag is really beautiful!


Bobbi Brown Luminous. Have used it for about six years and love it. What a surprise! Just call me the Bobbi Brown girl.


----------



## kjn33

Jen said:


> One thing we have never really talked about is hair! I have unusual hair, so I'm not sure if you guys have advice or not. I'm curly, but have lost curl over the years. The irony is that in high school I straightened it and fought crazy curl. Now I want to enhance curl and volumize.
> I have been using Moraccan oil intense curl cream, it's decent. But I'm open to new ideas if anyone has them. For the first time in my life I am considering a perm, which just blows my mind!
> We has our Christmas party at work last night, I saw one of my friends that I haven't seen for awhile. She said I was just glowing....so I probably sold her on at least the Clarisonic and meteorites - and probably the hourglass primer! I really honestly feel so much better about my skin, it's been an expensive journey, but SO with it. Thanks ladies! I am honestly surprised at how fast my skin has improved!!
> 
> Victoria, sorry about your migraine, but glad to hear the delicate brush works better for you!
> 
> That bag is beautiful!! I do NOT need another bag, I do NOT need another bag.....


I have thick curly hair and I use Curls Rock from catwalk/tigi. I use the shampoo, conditioner and curl amplifier. It's not too bad in price & I like that I can get it at walmart now. I have also used Redken fresh curl & I like that a lot too.


----------



## VictoriaP

Hair--I've always hated mine.  It's thick and frizzy.  It started out wavy, then permanently went curly after a prolonged medical treatment.  Naturally, I always wanted straight!  LOL  It gets colored regularly, but never blow dried, and it's remarkably healthy.  I've tried ever product the salons ever tried on me, with mixed results.  I have both Moroccan Oil and Curl creme (Amazon has good prices for this, esp compared to the salons)--I LOVE the smell, and in some climates it's fine for me.  Denver's a good example, virtually no humidity.  Alas, I live in a rainforest.  My hair is always frizzy, and since I've been sick, I have even less patience for it than before.

So in September, I took drastic measures.  I invested in what's called a Brazilian Blowout.  (For those of you to whom a "Brazilian" is something else entirely, you can picture my husband helplessly giggling like a three year old at this point.  Men.)  It's a heat and chemical straightening process that wonder of wonders, actually works and actually doesn't damage your hair.  It takes about 90 minutes, and must be done in a salon.  Stays in place 10-12 weeks, and because it gradually washes out rather than growing out, there's no real noticeable difference between your roots and ends by the 12 week point.  It also is not only color safe, but if done shortly after coloring, it tends to seal the color in and better preserve it--terrific to help prevent color fading.

Upsides:  I can roll out of bed and for the first time in my life, run a brush through my hair and go.  While they only guarantee results when you use their hair care products (of course), and those are expensive (of course), you use SO little of most of them that after 12+ weeks, the only thing I'm even remotely low on is the shampoo.  The daily serum and pomade type smoother are going to last me months at this rate--the smoother may last years.  When I wash my hair, I can either blow it dry (I generally don't) or let it air dry.  A dab of serum is enough for my long hair to dry relatively tamely.  A fast run through with my Chi flattening iron and the tiniest swipe of pomade and I'm good for several days in any climate--tested here, the Deep South, and Southern Calfornia so far.  We're literally talking five minutes or less for long, straight, shiny hair.  I'm loving it.

Downsides:  Price, around $170 for my hair, which is one third of the way down my back. The formulation does use some formaldehyde--though they've descented and re-scented it in some fashion that doesn't smell like science class.  LOL  It still burns your eyes and nose if you're sensitive to it, and I am.

I'm doing it again in the next week or so.  It was well worth the money.  I get compliments on my hair now, and it's so much easier to take care of.  And people say I look younger--wait until the Clarisonic really kicks in!  

The Moroccan Oil products are definitely worth trying out; as I said, I like them a lot.  But for those who get desperate, a Blowout is worth looking into.


----------



## kindlek

Agreeing with  EVERY. LAST. WORD. VictoriaP said on the Brazilian Blowout.  Have never experienced anything like it in my years of fighting with my hair.  Amazing. It's amazing.  And although I didn't feel my hair was particuarly UNhealthy the first time I had it done, I have never had my hair feel SO healthy as it did afterwards.  Many compliments.  That 'whatever you're doing to your hair, it looks GREAT' kind of thing.  Thought I was crazy laying out that kind of cash on my hair, but it is worth every penny.


----------



## heragn

kjn33 said:


> Ok, I am going to try to post a picture....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Yay I did it! Sorry they are so big though. I took them with my blackberry, so they aren't the best quality.


I love this bag and wallet! Where can I get one? 
I wonder if it's too late to beg DH for one for Christmas...with my luck, probably...LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

I went with my husband to the outdoor store because he was looking for some boots. They had the Vibram Five Fingers so I tried them on. I thought I never _would_ get my baby toe shoved into the right spot. I finally did but it felt almost like they were too small...they were so snug on my toes, but the heel part was plenty big, almost seemed too big in the heel. I never thought I had weirdly shaped feet or toes, but they were an odd fit on me.

On just a test walk around the store it seems like these things would take some getting used to. I thought they might be great for me because I've had such a hard time finding running shoes that didn't make my 4th toe goe numb. Now, I'm not so sure. I don't know if I could ever get used to them. Feels like your foot would be bruised from every rock or stone for a while. They were very interesting and I was glad to get the opportunity to try them on.


----------



## kjn33

Heragn-I ordeerd the bag online from Stitch & Swash. You can get them "custom made", meaning you pick the style bag, leather color, inside color, design on the outside, & what color you want that design.  WAY back in this thread Neo & Julip posted some shots of their bags & thats what sold me. The leather is so soft! The matching item in the pocket is just a card holder, not a whole wallet, but she does have wallets on her site.  The turn around time for ordering & receiving is said to be about 2 weeks, but mine did not take that long.
Check it out & let us know what you think...........
Have fun! 

ETA-she also has a blog you can check out at teh bottom of her site, it shows different bags she has made.  www.stitchandswash.com


----------



## kjn33

Julip, Neo & Ruby, what would you use on your S&S bags as a leather cleaner or conditioner? I looked on her site & couldn't find any suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## mlewis78

I have long hair that gets the frizzies, especially after I use the blow dryer. I'd appreciate advice on *products to use on dry hair to tame the little frizzies that stick out*. I've been using Fructus Style Brilliant Shine, but I don't like the fragrance of it. I think that Chi makes a good product for this, but I don't see it in the stores much.


----------



## Ruby296

kjn33 said:


> Julip, Neo & Ruby, what would you use on your S&S bags as a leather cleaner or conditioner? I looked on her site & couldn't find any suggestions.
> Thanks.


I haven't even thought about that yet, that's a great question! Maybe just email Angie and ask her what she'd recommend? I can do that and report back here if you'd like.


----------



## julip

Ruby296 said:


> kjn, we are in SS bag heaven together! So glad yours arrived and that you love it too. Can't imagine not loving this baby  your pics are great too!
> 
> Julip, I must be the only one here who doesn't know how to post pics here. Ive tried and it never works  I will take a couple and email them to you if you'd like to post for me...I'm so happy with this bag and never wouldve discovered it without you lovely ladies' help!


kjn - your bag is just beautiful!! It really is such a squishable lovable bag. The leather she chose for yours looks especially nice as well!

Ruby - I will pm you my email - I would be happy to post for you! But I'm headed out right now, so if I don't get back to you right away, give this site a try - makes it so you don't have to sign up for Photobucket if you don't want to. Just upload your image, then copy and paste the IMG tag it creates for you. Good luck!

http://tinypic.com/

I'll be interested to hear what Angie recommends too! I haven't treated mine yet, but I would probably use what I have on hand, the Apple Brand Leather Care Conditioner.


----------



## Ruby296

mlewis78 said:


> I have long hair that gets the frizzies, especially after I use the blow dryer. I'd appreciate advice on *products to use on dry hair to tame the little frizzies that stick out*. I've been using Fructus Style Brilliant Shine, but I don't like the fragrance of it. I think that Chi makes a good product for this, but I don't see it in the stores much.


I have medium long, straight hair and I love the Agadir Argan oil spray. It's a very fine mist (Julip posted about it too many pages back in this thread). I spritz it on every morning to towel dried hair and it makes my hair incredibly soft, silky and shiny. You can search on Amazon and it should be there. You can also find it in some beauty supply stores. I got mine through my stylist. Hope that helps!


----------



## YorkieMom

Jen, julip and Angelmum, Thank you all for your travel mug suggestions. I found the Contigos at my Target today and got them each one.


----------



## Jen

I just recently heard about the Brazillian blowout - I can't tell you how much I wish this existed 15 years ago! I even went to the length of having my mom IRON my hair! It took me 45 minutes a day.  Now I search for how to make it curlier without chemicals.  I have naturally red hair with natural color, I've always been proud of the fact that I've never had chemicals in my hair.  The Moroccan oil curl is by far the best I've tried (I also used the Catwalk curls for awhile), I think I just expect a miracle in a bottle! I keep cutting it shorter and shorter to encourage the curl.  

Mlewis-have you ever tried frizz ease? Be careful to not use too much, but back when I had frizz issues I used that stuff.  Again, going back 10 years, so there is probably better now that I don't need it   !

I really need to stop wanting that purse! I JUST got the Vera bag, and I love it!


----------



## Neo

Ruby and kjn: Congratulations on your S&S bags, so glad you are loving them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kjn: this pattern in dark blue and eggshell is fantastic !

Ruby: can't wait to see yours!

Thank you so much Paula and Skyblue for the tips on the eye make up remover! I went to Sephora today, and after 5 different salespersons recommended the Make Up Forever one, I decided to try that one in the end - it's a gel type one, so no greasiness whatsoever, and apparently it's very gentle on the eye - I'll keep you posted ! I also got a retractable lip brush following VictoriaP's advice for use with my Philosophy lip night treatment (which I should be getting Monday). I couldn't resist a new eye shadow from Urban Decay - Heist, in matte, a lovely medium grey with a tinge of plum (I have green eyes) - and an inner rim eye pencil from Tart in black (had been looking for something of the sort for a long time and thought I'd give this a shot). So, yes, as ever, I went in for eye make up remover, and got slightly carried away, hem 

Jane: sorry I can't help you here, as I don't wear any foundation, just the Hourglass primer, the Meteorites, and some blush.

Jen: can help you either, as I have SUPER straight hair, and nothing I do will stay (even had it permed once, and it last a whole week and 2 shampoos before it was completely back to totally straight, lol). I have now learned to just live with and embrace it 

MLewis: I use the Kerastase Vernis Nutri-Sculpt spray on my hair for making it super shiny and get rid of the frizz. That stuff is relatively expensive, but goes a long way (a bottle will last me around 8 months with daily use, as you only need like 2 sprays for long hair) and is unbelievable! Unfortunately it seems discontinued, but if you stumble across it somewhere in a salon where they may have some left, I highly recommend you grab a bottle. You apply it on your dry hair (just when you finish blowdrying it), comb through your hair with your fingers, and they pass with your blow dryer on your hair again for 30 seconds (it gets activated through heat, so you need that last touch to make it work) and tadaaaaaa! 










VictoriaP: I hope you are feeling better today, and so glad the delicate brush is working out for you


----------



## julip

Ta da! Here is Ruby's gorgeous S&S bag - love love love it! Great custom design! I've really been wanting a grey one next, and this really isn't helping me wait on it! lol


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> Ta da! Here is Ruby's gorgeous S&S bag - love love love it! Great custom design! I've really been wanting a grey one next, and this really isn't helping me wait on it! lol


GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Love it!!!  Great job!


----------



## Neo

Oh, and I can't remember where I read this, but I clearly recall Angie recommending to put nothing on her bags as the leather doesn't require anything and should age beautifully.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie got post #2000! Darn that whole having to leave to eat dinner thing--post #2002 just isn't the same. 

Ah well, I'll have to do some shopping to make up for it, right? LOL

 (clickable)

I have been coveting this Dooney & Bourke bag since we came home from Disneyland. I still can't *quite* bring myself to pull the trigger, but it's getting awfully hard not to...


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP, what an adorable tote! I say go for it, especially if you have been lusting after it for a while - after all, it's Christmas!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> VictoriaP, what an adorable tote! I say go for it, especially if you have been lusting after it for a while - after all, it's Christmas!!!!!!!!!!


Yes, but that was the excuse for the Mia. 

I keep all this up, I won't be able to afford the K3 I keep putting off. But then again, who has time to READ anything beyond this thread? LMAO


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I'm lucky I checked here and was able to see these beautiful bags. You might think about posting your pix in the bag thread here.

Sometimes us bag lovers don't check the accessories thread as often as we ought.


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Ruby and kjn: Congratulations on your S&S bags, so glad you are loving them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> kjn: this pattern in dark blue and eggshell is fantastic !
> 
> Ruby: can't wait to see yours!
> 
> Thank you so much Paula and Skyblue for the tips on the eye make up remover! I went to Sephora today, and after 5 different salespersons recommended the Make Up Forever one, I decided to try that one in the end - it's a gel type one, so no greasiness whatsoever, and apparently it's very gentle on the eye - I'll keep you posted ! I also got a retractable lip brush following VictoriaP's advice for use with my Philosophy lip night treatment (which I should be getting Monday). I couldn't resist a new eye shadow from Urban Decay - Heist, in matte, a lovely medium grey with a tinge of plum (I have green eyes) - and an inner rim eye pencil from Tart in black (had been looking for something of the sort for a long time and thought I'd give this a shot). So, yes, as ever, I went in for eye make up remover, and got slightly carried away, hem
> 
> Jane: sorry I can't help you here, as I don't wear any foundation, just the Hourglass primer, the Meteorites, and some blush.
> 
> Jen: can help you either, as I have SUPER straight hair, and nothing I do will stay (even had it permed once, and it last a whole week and 2 shampoos before it was completely back to totally straight, lol). I have now learned to just live with and embrace it
> 
> MLewis: I use the Kerastase Vernis Nutri-Sculpt spray on my hair for making it super shiny and get rid of the frizz. That stuff is relatively expensive, but goes a long way (a bottle will last me around 8 months with daily use, as you only need like 2 sprays for long hair) and is unbelievable! Unfortunately it seems discontinued, but if you stumble across it somewhere in a salon where they may have some left, I highly recommend you grab a bottle. You apply it on your dry hair (just when you finish blowdrying it), comb through your hair with your fingers, and they pass with your blow dryer on your hair again for 30 seconds (it gets activated through heat, so you need that last touch to make it work) and tadaaaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VictoriaP: I hope you are feeling better today, and so glad the delicate brush is working out for you


Neo, Can you really use that eye pencil on the inner lower rim of your eye? I didn't think that was safe. I could probably do that. I'm not the greatest with eye liner and I don't like pencils on top. I have to use a gel or liquid and the pencils just can't get down in close enought to the lash line.


----------



## corkyb

Ihave noticed that Sephora seems to push Make Up 4 Ever quite a bit.


----------



## Ruby296

Julip, thank you so much for posting the pics for me! One of my goals for 2011 is to learn how to do more "techy stuff"! I'm so glad I went with the grey, it's a perfect neutral and I will be able to use it yr round. Go for it! 

Neo, thanks so much, wouldn't have gotten the tote or the grey without your advice . Thanks too for info regarding care of these bags. I sent Angie an email but don't expect to hear from her as she's probably working furiously making more bags!


----------



## Neo

LOL Ruby, I'm glad I could help ! And so happy that your tote came out so beautifully 

Paula, I put crayon in my inner eye all the time, and I have VERY sensitive eyes. The key is to do it with a soft crayon, and one that is pretty much made out of natural stuff. So far, I've been been using the Crayon Creme from Clinique (on my eye Doctor's advice actually) for years, but wanted a change and something that would stay longer. Tart is made ONLY from natural products, and I feel pretty safe using it. It's in the shape of a crayon, but really looks more like a thick gel squeezed into a plastic crayon case (does this make sense?). The below is a clickable image:



Anyway, I haven't tried it yet but looks promising: we shall see how it does with use!

I had never noticed that they pushed Make Up 4 Ever, it's the first time it's recommended to me. But I just used it tonight, and have to say that I really like it! Super efficient, fresh, mild and not greasy - everything I wanted, and so I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## julip

Cobbie - that cartoon is hilarious! One time I had the FedEx guy coming up the driveway right as the UPS guy was leaving, and the mailman had just left a couple boxes at my door before I had a chance to collect them before UPS dropped off. The FedEx and UPS guys had a good laugh over it as they passed each other lol.

Jane - I love mineral foundation! I started using BE around 1998, and I've switched off and on while trying various other liquids or creams, but I always come back to mineral. My favorite for the past several years is www.alimapure.com . They have an huge variety of shades, so I was able to find a much better match with theirs than with BE once BE changed the formula a bit. I used to custom mix mine with another mineral brand, but with Alima, I was happy i was able to find my perfect match with one pre-mixed shade. I really like the finish of theirs too, very soft and matte, and you get a lot per jar, completely full.

skyblue - I agree, the meteorites scent is so comforting somehow. I usually don't like scents around my face, but that one makes it even more enjoyable and luxurious to apply them.

As for hair, I have thick, coarse, wavy (but not nice wavy - wavy like sticking in different directions wavy ) Asian hair. I also have a cowlick in the back, but luckily I've been going to the same stylist for over 10 years who knows how to work with it. If I'm not pulling my hair back in a ponytail, my usual routine is Kiehl's Heat-Protective Silk Straightening Cream, Agadir argan oil (Ruby, I keep forgetting to buy the mist version you have!), blow dry, then straighten (with a GHD iron - my favorite!). Then a bit more Agadir to finish.

I just got a new hair dryer. I thought my Chi Pro dryer - in pink!  - was it for me for dryers, but my stylist just got a new one after using her Chi for many years and she liked the new one better. Of course this piqued my interest and I had to try for myself. I found it on amazon and just received it yesterday. I used it for the first time today and my hair has never looked better!

Here it is. My Chi is an ionic one too, but the Bio-Ionic just does a much better job on my hair. The new growth hairs that stick out on top of my head would not lay flat with the Chi in this winter air, but the Bio-Ionic really did as advertised and controlled frizz, static, as well as kept my hair moisturized. I tend to have dry hair. I didn't even feel the need to use the iron today - just heat brushed it smooth. I bought it from the linked 3rd party seller here, Shear Up. Even though they are in CA, I wasn't charged tax, and their shipping was fast. I see they've raised the price from the $108 I paid, though. _Edited with link for lower price which wasn't coming up when originally posted._


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, that Tart pencil sounds really nice. I don't use too much eye makeup as it tends to make my contacts blurry. But I'm going to get a MAC nude shade chromagraphic pencil to use on my waterline to brighten up my eyes a bit.

Julip, I have coarse Asian hair as well! I tried Alima mineral foundation about 4 yrs ago and never found a perfect match. I did like the formula and finish of it though. I'm actually using a drugstore pressed mineral foundation-Milani compact mineral and it's easy to find and very cost effective, whick let's me splurge on all these other things  Wanted to add a thank you for the hairdryer info. I've been using a Solano (Solanotronic x) for about 5 yrs now and it's a great dryer, but every now and then it makes a whiny noise and I'm afraid I have to start looking for a replacement. It's very quiet and I love the variable speeds, but it is HEAVY! I read the description of your new CHI and it sounds perfect and light weight! Hope to hear more about how you like it after you've had it a while.


----------



## sem

Folks, I have the small messenger sitting in my cart at S & S. Does any one else have any experience with the messenger bag? I picked the navy with gray teardrops, teal lining, and an extra pocket. I haven't pulled the trigger yet but we had an extra payday this month soooo.


----------



## skyblue

Gee, sem, I have no experience with this bag or the company, but I would love to own one!  That bag sounds gorgeous!  Just do it!


----------



## kjn33

sem said:


> Folks, I have the small messenger sitting in my cart at S & S. Does any one else have any experience with the messenger bag? I picked the navy with gray teardrops, teal lining, and an extra pocket. I haven't pulled the trigger yet but we had an extra payday this month soooo.


I don't have the messenger, but I liek it alot! I say go for it, I don't think you will be disappointed!

Neo, thanks for the tip saying Angie doesn't recommend anything on her bags.........good to know, I will leave it alone & let it get better with age! 
And Ruby your bag is wonderful!! I was on the fence & couldn't decide at first between the navy & the gray......I think that will definitely be my next color! Good job, it's gorgeous!!


----------



## kjn33

unknown2cherubim said:


> I'm lucky I checked here and was able to see these beautiful bags. You might think about posting your pix in the bag thread here.
> 
> Sometimes us bag lovers don't check the accessories thread as often as we ought.


I put my 2 pictures in that thread too.  Maybe we can enable more lovely ladies to treat themselves!!


----------



## Ruby296

kjn33 said:


> I don't have the messenger, but I liek it alot! I say go for it, I don't think you will be disappointed!
> 
> Neo, thanks for the tip saying Angie doesn't recommend anything on her bags.........good to know, I will leave it alone & let it get better with age!
> And Ruby your bag is wonderful!! I was on the fence & couldn't decide at first between the navy & the gray......I think that will definitely be my next color! Good job, it's gorgeous!!


Thanks, kjn33! I think all these bags are beautiful and the combinations are endless! Your navy is such a rich color, I love it!

sem, I don't have the messenger either but I really like the style. S&S bags are really well made and I don't think you can go wrong w/whatever you choose. I had a hard time deciding on the leather color, but I'm so glad I went with grey. Good luck and let us know what you picked out!


----------



## Jane917

julip said:


> Jane - I love mineral foundation! I started using BE around 1998, and I've switched off and on while trying various other liquids or creams, but I always come back to mineral. My favorite for the past several years is www.alimapure.com . They have an huge variety of shades, so I was able to find a much better match with theirs than with BE once BE changed the formula a bit. I used to custom mix mine with another mineral brand, but with Alima, I was happy i was able to find my perfect match with one pre-mixed shade. I really like the finish of theirs too, very soft and matte, and you! get a lot per jar, completely full.


julip, thanks for the tip about Alimapure. They have a wonderful website and even offer trial sizes! I will be ordering some soon. I notice that their product is not carried through Sephora. Do you buy direct from the website? I can't believe how many colors they have for foundation! I have light olive skin, hazel eyes. In my youth, I burned my first time out, but then tanned and tanned and tanned. Now I protect myself pretty well. I used to be blond, but when I left sun-soaked California, my hair got much darker,and now I am a brunette. My kids all are blonds. I will try to match my type to the website and order a few samples.


----------



## julip

Ruby296 said:


> Neo, that Tart pencil sounds really nice. I don't use too much eye makeup as it tends to make my contacts blurry. But I'm going to get a MAC nude shade chromagraphic pencil to use on my waterline to brighten up my eyes a bit.
> 
> Julip, I have coarse Asian hair as well! I tried Alima mineral foundation about 4 yrs ago and never found a perfect match. I did like the formula and finish of it though. I'm actually using a drugstore pressed mineral foundation-Milani compact mineral and it's easy to find and very cost effective, whick let's me splurge on all these other things  Wanted to add a thank you for the hairdryer info. I've been using a Solano (Solanotronic x) for about 5 yrs now and it's a great dryer, but every now and then it makes a whiny noise and I'm afraid I have to start looking for a replacement. It's very quiet and I love the variable speeds, but it is HEAVY! I read the description of your new CHI and it sounds perfect and light weight! Hope to hear more about how you like it after you've had it a while.


Ruby, how fun to find we have this in common!  My sister has the total opposite hair - fine and straight. Of course we always wanted each other's hair! That's too bad about Alima - I think they've added many more shades in the past 4 years if you decided to try them again. I use Beige 3 (4 in the summer), which is a fairly newer color group. I used to mix their neutral+warm, which I think is what the beige group may be. I'll definitely have to try out the Milani too, though - sounds great!

I've heard great things about Solano dryers too! The weight would kill my arm for sure, though. lol. The Bio-Ionic is really light, and it doesn't get hot at all so I can hold it by the part the air comes out of too for more control. It doesn't say so on the white one (it also comes in black) but it also comes with a free round styling brush, a diffuser, and 2 different sized nozzles. Also an extra filter. I really didn't think it would be much different than my Chi, but I am finding it significantly better. I will be sure to report back when I've had it for awhile.


----------



## julip

Jane917 said:


> julip, thanks for the tip about Alimapure. They have a wonderful website and even offer trial sizes! I will be ordering some soon. I notice that their product is not carried through Sephora. Do you buy direct from the website? I can't believe how many colors they have for foundation! I have light olive skin, hazel eyes. In my youth, I burned my first time out, but then tanned and tanned and tanned. Now I protect myself pretty well. I used to be blond, but when I left sun-soaked California, my hair got much darker,and now I am a brunette. My kids all are blonds. I will try to match my type to the website and order a few samples.


Jane - I order direct from Alima - they have really great CS! They are a fairly small business. You can also email a consultant (I don't know if they answer on wkends) with what colors in other brands work for you now, and if they are familiar with it, they can suggest colors to try. I love it that they have samples too. They also include freebies. I also love their brushes and are the brushes I use most now. My favorite is the #21 Buff Brush, which I use for the foundation (the one most people use for foundation, I think, is the #25).

sem - I say go for the messenger! I have been eyeing that style for awhile, and I would love to see an official AA member review it! I agree that you really can't go wrong with any of the S&S bags - the leather she chooses is so wonderful and buttery.

U2C - thanks for the reminder about the bag thread! I will post Ruby's pics there too!


----------



## Jane917

julip said:


> Jane - I order direct from Alima - they have really great CS! They are a fairly small business. You can also email a consultant (I don't know if they answer on wkends) with what colors in other brands work for you now, and if they are familiar with it, they can suggest colors to try. I love it that they have samples too. They also include freebies. I also love their brushes and are the brushes I use most now. My favorite is the #21 Buff Brush, which I use for the foundation (the one most people use for foundation, I think, is the #25).


I have already contacted CS for advice on shades. I don't expect to hear from them until next week. However, I notice they are headquartered in Portland, where I will be for Christmas. I can't tell from their website if they actually have a brick and mortor store, but I can surely check it out.


----------



## VictoriaP

Bwahahaha!  Hubby just stole my Mia to try!  Think we'll get him into a Tassi next? LOL  

Unfortunately, still have to get ME into one.  I'd ordered the hot pink (of course) last week through Amazon, on Prime.  They claimed to have shipped it, but it never arrived and UPS never went past the "billing information received" stage; needless to say, it almost certainly never left Amazon.  They finally addressed the issue today after two requests--because it was a "fulfilled by Amazon item, they apparently can't just reship it, even though it's still in stock from the same seller!  All they can do is refund and I have to reorder.  And naturally, the price has gone up.  They offered a $5 promo as compensation...but it's only good on Amazon-sold items, not on "fulfilled by Amazon" stuff, so it won't count against this order.  I think you can guess my opinion on the whole thing.

So...now the question is, do I order through Amazon, at the higher price, and theoretically get it this week, or do I order from Tassi directly at their sale price...but I'd end up spending more to get the free shipping.  And it will certainly be slower than Prime (when it works!)


----------



## sem

I pulled the trigger on the S & S messanger bag a little bit ago. (I better pull the plug on me!) Ordered the Navy, with gray raindrops, teal interior and the extra pocket. I hope that my iPad in the Zagg case will fit. I'll review when it arrives. Don't know how long it takes from order to delivery so I guess I'll just be patient!


----------



## skyblue

We did some Christmas shopping today. I had to run into Sephora while we were there.  There was a Stila eyeshadow I wanted along with some Philosophy lip gloss. We were approaching Sephora and my daughter said, "I'm not going into Sephora, Mom. Makeup bores me!" What? Are you kidding me? HaHa!  Of course they were out of the lip gloss, and Nordstrom was out too, so I had to order online. 

Glad to hear you ordered your purse, *sem*! I can't wait to see the photos. I am completely drawn to that teal lining! Gorgeous!


----------



## Ruby296

Here is the reply I received from Angie, she gave me permission to copy/paste it here.

Here's some good advice on taking care of that leather:

Because leather is a natural product, each bag will bear individual
characteristics from it's hide's history. These natural markings in no way
affect the strength or wearability of the leather and, in effect, provide
nature's stamp of uniqueness.

Regular, gentle dusting or sponging with a soft brush or cloth removes
abrasive grit and prevents build up of body oils and salts which can
damage the protective topcoat of your leather.

Gently wipe off stains and spills IMMEDIATELY with a soft damp cloth. Do
not rub or scrub.

Avoid prolonged exposure to direct sunlight or heat to limit fading and
dryness.

Do not use saddle soap, cleaning solvents, furniture polish, oils,
abrasive cleaners, detergent soaps, or ammonia water. If necessary for
spots and spills, use clean lukewarm water only and let air dry naturally.

Remember, pet claws can scratch and scar leather.

There are different types of repellent that you can use to protect the
surface of your leather. Scotchgard and Teflon are two types of
fluorocarbon materials and do well at protecting from both oil and water
based spills. The other type of protection is silicone based, and it is
good from protecting against water based spills only. Also silicone
products may yellow with exposure to sunlight. Many find that 'Shining
Monkey" fabric (& leather) protector is the best leather protectant on the
market. Before trying a product, test it out in an inconspicuous spot.

Rather than wearing out, all great quality leather will develop a great
natural patina and change in its appearance over time as it rubs against
your body and hands. Good leather doesn't wear out, it wears in - gaining
a smooth, soft surface.


----------



## Ruby296

Julip, thanks for sharing the shades you wear in Alima, I may have to revisit! I'm looking forward to hearing more on your new CHI hairdryer as well! That's a pretty good deal w/the extras thrown in too. My stylist uses the GHD flat iron too, I have a Sedu that I really like, bur will check the GHD when my Sedu is no longer. Hopefully that won't be for a while as these appliances are on the pricey side!

Sem, congrats on your SS bag! Can't wait to hear how you like it!


----------



## kindlek

skyblue said:


> Gee, sem, I have no experience with this bag or the company, but I would love to own one! That bag sounds gorgeous! Just do it!


And I have no experience with an extra paycheck


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Julip, I'm glad you liked the cartoon. I immediately thought of this thread when I saw it.


My concierge, who receives all my packages for me while I'm at work, is convinced that I am upholding the US economy all by myself . I'm pretty sure I'm supporting at least one full time employee at Decalgirl though  - no Cobbie, I will not elaborate on this one 

I am still resisting the blow dryer, but boy it's tough!!!!!!!! Especially the black version... Wonder how it work on electric hair (you know what I mean? When it's cold and your hair is charged with static electricity?)?

sem, I can't wait to see your new S&S Messenger bag, yaaayyyy!!!!! I'm sure it's going to be gorgeous!!!! Did you get the small or the large one?

Thank you Ruby, for posting Angie's response, that's very useful.

On another note, I test drove the Tarte crayon today, and have to say that I'm very pleased with it! It is definitely made for use in the inner eye, and I wouldn't even try applying as eye liner as it seems to me as it would be too sticky for that purpose. I applied in the inner eye, bottom (easy peasy application, but then again, I've been going that every day for years) and top (there is a definite learning curve to that one, and today was my first time, so the going was slow, but the effect is totally worth it!). I put it on this morning, cooked, cried (cut some onions, lol), took a nap, and just now took it off: it still looked impeccable and it was all still there (no need to reapply this one!). It also did not irritate my eyes at all, which is important and easy to happen to me! Definitely a keeper


----------



## Addie

Goodness, you all will never stop with the great finds, will you? 
I like the sound of that hairdryer and am having a hard time resisting, which means I will probably break down soon.
And I'm definitely going to have to get that Tarte crayon. I don't have a problem with smearing on the bottom waterline, but I do have a problem with it just going away and needing additional applications.
I'm so jealous of everyone's new S&S bags! They all look gorgeous!

On another note, I think I've decided on my under eye makeup. I'm enjoying the Shiseido eye cream sample I got and find it goes well with my Amazing Concealer. When I first used the concealer, I noticed it was sooo drying. It actually kind of hurt my under eye area because it was so dry. But with the Shiseido eye cream, I don't have to worry about that anymore.

As far as flat irons, my Chi is still in perfect working order, but when that one goes, I'll probably buy a GHD. I love their packaging!


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks for the advice about products to tame the frizzies.  I just bought some John Frieda Secret Weapon Flawless Finishing Creme.  The JF serums have directions to put onto wet hair before styling and I want something for after blow-drying.  The store didn't have Kerastase products, but I'll keep that in mind if I'm not satisfied with this.

Julip's hairdryer looks like it would work very well on my hair.  I have one of the low-priced ionic hair dryers, but I like it.  I've misplaced my flat iron but I think it's in a plastic box that is hard to get to at the moment.  My stylist uses an iron on my hair after she blows it out straight.


----------



## skyblue

*Mlewis*, I really think you would like the Aveda Brillant. You apply it to dry hair. Start with a small amount and apply from the ends up to roots, underside to topside to avoid greasiness. There is a learning curve to figure out the best amount for your hair. It makes my hair shiny, bouncy and touchable.


----------



## julip

Ruby296 said:


> Julip, thanks for sharing the shades you wear in Alima, I may have to revisit! I'm looking forward to hearing more on your new CHI hairdryer as well! That's a pretty good deal w/the extras thrown in too. My stylist uses the GHD flat iron too, I have a Sedu that I really like, bur will check the GHD when my Sedu is no longer. Hopefully that won't be for a while as these appliances are on the pricey side!
> 
> Sem, congrats on your SS bag! Can't wait to hear how you like it!


Ruby - thanks for sharing Angie's reply about the leather care! That is a big help. Oh, and the new dryer is actually made by Bio-Ionic - I hadn't ever heard of this brand when my stylist showed it to me - I thought that was the model name.  But I'm glad she showed it to me now! I had once considered a Sedu too as I've heard they are really great as well. If and when you decide to try a GHD, just a little tip that I recently saw them at my local Costco! I can't remember if mine is the 1", but I think it is. AddieLove, I agree the GHD packaging really is nice! I'm such a sucker for that sort of thing. 



Cobbie - oh boy! I hope you find the dryer works as well on your hair as it does mine. I like that the white finish actually has a bit of a 'Meteorites glow' to it too . I didn't believe the hydration claim, but I really found a difference after using this one as compared to my other ionic dryer. Neo, I haven't had electric hair since I got the Bio-Ionic (but yes, I know exactly what you mean !), but I tend to have dry hair and when our air is dry, my hair is every which way and crackly! I do think from what I've seen with how this tamed my frizzies that it would help with static. I thought you might be attracted to the black version! 

sem - yay, so glad you went for the messenger. You chose a beautiful combination. I can't wait to see pictures and hear how you like it. The S&S bags are so worth the wait!

Speaking of dryness ... VictoriaP, I think it was you who recommended the CeraVe hand cream? I wanted to thank you again for passing this along. I have been using it and it is wonderful! I keep some in a little round container in my purse so I always have it on hand, because I often forget to put it on when I'm at home. A little goes a long way and it really lasts. I also like that it is unscented. I have such dry hands in the winter and this stuff really works miracles. Bonus too that it is easy to find. The best price I found was at Walmart, but they were out of stock when I went looking for it. Walgreens had it for a tiny bit more, but cheaper than amazon. And also, the Disney Dooney you want is adorable! I hope you caved on it!


----------



## louiseb

julip said:


>


<sigh> I ordered a dryer and some Agadir argan oil mist. My dryer is fine, but I've been wanting one for my guest bathroom so will put my old one there and my new one in mine.


----------



## Jane917

I put the dryer in my Amazon cart, but have not pulled the trigger yet. I need to get Christmas over with first.


----------



## julip

Ach! I just found the link to the listing for Shear Up that had the price I got it for - it wasn't coming up when I purchased it before, but now it is. I'll edit my original post, but here it is here too. It's the same dryer model as the one I listed before.  I hate it when stores list the same thing for 2 different prices! Sorrryy...



And here is the black one (and again, the white comes with the extras listed on the black box too):


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> And here is the black one (and again, the white comes with the extras listed on the black box too):


You had to go and post that one, didn't you?? Lalala - I'm not seeing and I'm resisting!!!!!!


----------



## louiseb

julip said:


> Ach! I just found the link to the listing for Shear Up that had the price I got it for - it wasn't coming up when I purchased it before, but now it is. I'll edit my original post, but here it is here too. It's the same dryer model as the one I listed before.  I hate it when stores list the same thing for 2 different prices! Sorrryy...


I found the cheaper one before I ordered.


----------



## corkyb

urban decay for $2.00 going quick
http://www.hautelook.com/event/urbandecay4858wb


----------



## kjn33

Yay Sem, I am so glad you decided to order your bag, let us know what you think. I can't wait to see it!! 
Thanks Ruby for posting Angies respone.  I might print that out for later.


----------



## julip

louiseb said:


> I found the cheaper one before I ordered.


Phew, and yay! Hope it arrives soon. 



Neo said:


> You had to go and post that one, didn't you?? Lalala - I'm not seeing and I'm resisting!!!!!!


Yep!


----------



## corkyb

Well,, my Philosophy shipment came today.  Doesn't seem like a lot for what I spent.  I have a huge Purity that I probably won't open for at least a year.  I bought kiss me tonight.  Is that what Victoria and others have been talking about?  It is awesome!  I bought some Lavendar Soothing lotion because it is supposed to be the most authentic lavender smell available.  I honestly can't smell it 30 minutes after putting it on my arms.  Going to shower in a little while so shall see then.  I really need a good body moisturizer.  I bought a lip gloss with supposed color to it and it has no color.  I think that's it.


----------



## Ruby296

Julip, thanks for clarifying the hairdryer brand, I thought BI was the model name too! I wish we had Costco here, we've got Sams Club which I don't like at all.

Neo, kjn and Julip, no problem on sharing the love from Angie! I did some more shopping today and used my new bag and I love it! I thought I would have a hard time carrying it on my shoulder over my puffy down jacket but it was fine! I'm already thinking about another one ....

louiseb, I hope you like the Agadir spray as much as I do and congrats on the new dryer!


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Well,, my Philosophy shipment came today. Doesn't seem like a lot for what I spent. I have a huge Purity that I probably won't open for at least a year. I bought kiss me tonight. Is that what Victoria and others have been talking about? It is awesome! I bought some Lavendar Soothing lotion because it is supposed to be the most authentic lavender smell available. I honestly can't smell it 30 minutes after putting it on my arms. Going to shower in a little while so shall see then. I really need a good body moisturizer. I bought a lip gloss with supposed color to it and it has no color. I think that's it.


Paula, you sound disappointed about your Philosophy order, that's too bad 

In terms of body moisturizer (and you are going to be so proud of me - it's not expensive at all and can be bought in the supermarket or any CVS and such ), my favorite, is Lubriderm for dry to normal skin, sensitive, non greasy (you can literally put it on and get dressed in the same breath, no stickiness whatsoever), non fragrant (which works well for me as I prefer the sent of my perfume to the sent of any moisturizer, lol), and without any bad stuff for you. Every time I'm tempted by anything else, it's actually pretty easy to resist, I like it so much. Oh, and I almost forgot: it moisturizes really well, lol!


----------



## Jane917

I need some advice from my KB friends on eye makeup. My routine is to use none except some mascars, which really doesn't do much. I don't use eye shadow because when my eyes are open you can't see my eyelids. I have seen some talk of using dark shades of eye shadow as a lower eyeliner? And Neo has a crayon? I don't want to look like a vampire, but I think if I could reasonably put something along my lower lashes, my eyes would look bigger. 

I placed an order for samples at Alima Pure today. I love it that they have so many shades. I contacted CS, and told them what products/shades I use now, and tried to give them a description of my skin tones. Alima is where I noticed that they recommend some of their eye shadows as eyeliner. 

Corky, try that Purity. I got mine last week, and really love it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

While I abhor the Cetaphil cleanser, I adore the Cetaphil moisturizing lotion! I've used both Lubriderm and Cetaphil and Cetaphil seems to be more moisturizing to me.

http://www.epinions.com/reviews/Cetaphil_Moisturizing_Lotion

I went to the doctor today and I have a URI!!! I have lots of meds and need to get better fast so I can wrap all my presents.

OH, and while I was sitting here the doorbell just rang and I do believe UPS has delivered my gorgeous Tree of Life Oberon. I'm off to check.


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> While I abhor the Cetaphil cleanser, I adore the Cetaphil moisturizing lotion! I've used both Lubriderm and Cetaphil and Cetaphil seems to be more moisturizing to me.
> 
> http://www.epinions.com/reviews/Cetaphil_Moisturizing_Lotion
> 
> I went to the doctor today and I have a URI!!! I have lots of meds and need to get better fast so I can wrap all my presents.
> 
> OH, and while I was sitting here the doorbell just rang and I do believe UPS has delivered my gorgeous Tree of Life Oberon. I'm off to check.


Kindle Gracie, I was just thinking of you and your Oberon - fingers crossed that this is it and that you like it!!!!! Don't forget to post pictures please !!!!!

Sorry about the URI: it's a pain  Drink a lot, and I find that Chamomile tea really helps (although I profoundly dislike it - had it too often when sick as a kid I think!)

And I just may have to try the Cetaphil lotion on occasion - provided it's non-greasy and fragrance free


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> While I abhor the Cetaphil cleanser, I adore the Cetaphil moisturizing lotion! I've used both Lubriderm and Cetaphil and Cetaphil seems to be more moisturizing to me.
> 
> http://www.epinions.com/reviews/Cetaphil_Moisturizing_Lotion
> 
> I went to the doctor today and I have a URI!!! I have lots of meds and need to get better fast so I can wrap all my presents.
> 
> OH, and while I was sitting here the doorbell just rang and I do believe UPS has delivered my gorgeous Tree of Life Oberon. I'm off to check.


So sorry to hear that you've got a URI, I hope the meds kick in fast and you feel better soon! Did your Oberon arrive? Sure hope so


----------



## Someone Nameless

I did arrive and is just as gorgeous as I had hoped. Hubby is already trying to stake claims on it but thankfully it won't fit his K2. Thank you for the get well wishes. I'm feeling better already after seeing my cover. Finally, I can slip my hand back in that little pocket and read!

Oh, and I know this is a total clash but I'm killing two birds with one stone. Skyblue had mentioned that she would like to see my red and gold leopard dining room chairs. TA DA.....here they are.


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> I did arrive and is just as gorgeous as I had hoped. Hubby is already trying to stake claims on it but thankfully it won't fit his K2. Thank you for the get well wishes. I'm feeling better already after seeing my cover. Finally, I can slip my hand back in that little pocket and read!
> 
> Oh, and I know this is a total clash but I'm killing two birds with one stone. Skyblue had mentioned that she would like to see my red and gold leopard dining room chairs. TA DA.....here they are.


They are both stunning! So glad your new Oberon has lifted your spirits, and those chairs....wow, love 'em!!!


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> I did arrive and is just as gorgeous as I had hoped. Hubby is already trying to stake claims on it but thankfully it won't fit his K2. Thank you for the get well wishes. I'm feeling better already after seeing my cover. Finally, I can slip my hand back in that little pocket and read!
> 
> Oh, and I know this is a total clash but I'm killing two birds with one stone. Skyblue had mentioned that she would like to see my red and gold leopard dining room chairs. TA DA.....here they are.


Absolutely AMAZING (AND my next cover, hihihi!) 

Soooo glad you are not disappointed!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you!  How cool is it that they put a Christmas happy in with my cover!  A magnet for my bulging holiday fridge....which is actually pretty lean right now.    I just love that!


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie, sorry about the URI, but that Oberon cover must take some of the pain away. It is stunning!


----------



## corkyb

That tree of life is just stunning in wine.  I had purchased a used tree of life in saddle a while back for my k1 I think and I turned around and sold it.  I do not like the saddle color in Oberon at all and I wasn't that nuts about the design.  But now seeing it in wine is a whole nuther story.  It's gorgeous.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie, I love your new Oberon and your cool dining room chairs! Wowsers, they are so cool! Your Oberon came super fast! They should make that a regular color choice for the tree of life! It is so rich! Tell Mr Gracie, "hands off". LOL. I am sure Santa has an equally cool gift for him! Thanks for posting the photo! I bet those chairs really make your room. 

For you ladies with dry skin, I highly recommend *Kiehl's* hand cream for severely dry skin and *Philosophy's Time On Your Hands*. I have used tons of hand creams and these are my personal favorites. I will check the exact name of the Kiehl's and post it.


----------



## VictoriaP

Hey all--hate it when I miss out on a whole day's worth of posts.  Bad illness day...but I did drag my sorry behind out to use my Clarisonic!  LOL

Julip--glad to here the CeraVe is working out so well!  I need to find a couple of small travel size jars for that and a few other products before we head out to New Orleans next month.  Where did you find yours?

(and anyone else with favorite travel containers/accessories, please chime in!)

Corky--yes, the Kiss Me Tonight treatment is the one I've been raving about.  Isn't it fabulous?  I'm sorry to hear the rest of your order was a bit of a let down though.  For moisturizing, I've been using the CeraVe cream basically everywhere, not just on my hands.  It's even doubled as a facial moisturizer for me for the last week while my skin had a chance to calm down a bit from overdoing the Clarisonic.  It leaves my skin so soft, and it lasts far far longer than anything else I've tried.  No scent, so if you want to smell like lavender, you'd have to overlay it with a body spray.  That's what I do, anyway--my favorite Victoria's Secret Amber Romance has both a lotion and a body butter, but neither work as well as the CeraVe does.

Kindle Gracie--that Oberon is stunning!  Definitely the prettiest one I've seen yet.  Wish I liked actually carrying my Kindle in one, but alas, I really do prefer mine nekkid.  Well...almost.  She's skinned, at least! 

For everyone else who bought Mias recently--a reminder that if you register your Clarisonic on their website, they will send you a coupon code for $25 off.  I used mine this weekend to pick up extra brush heads.  The minimum order has to be $50, but it worked out pretty well: twin packs of each of the delicate and normal brushes (in pink, of course!) would normally be $80 on their site.  Subtract out the $25, free ground shipping, and no tax if you're not in Washington state; that's $55 for four brush heads, or under $14 each.  It's well worth the annoyance of having to register!  Turnaround time on shipping was one business day, and since they're nearby, I'll have mine tomorrow.  Now to watch for another really good deal like the QVC one so I can pick up a Mia for hubby...


----------



## Jen

I think Kindle Gracie said she loves Cetaphil!  
I am completely in love with your Oberon!!  I LOVE the wine color (considering that half of my house is that color that comes as no surprise), and I'm trying to think of what I could possibly buy that for.  I read my DXG naked, and even have the Moleskine cover for it, and I have the green leaves Oberon journal......I'm sure I'll come up with something.
Those chairs are SO cool, too!  I'd love to see pictures of the whole room, actually - I'm sure they make the room though.  
Sorry about the URI, bummer.  Right before Christmas, too.  Hope you feel better!!  

I went a little nuts on Sephora myself, I have a problem - and I blame all of you!  I have a newfound love and appreciation for expensive face and makeup products!!  I hope I'm not dissapointed with my order, but I spent enough to make sure I won't be   !
Knowing I can return anything I want helps a ton.  I thought and thought about it, and decided to try the pressed meteorites for my purse / travel.  I know I won't take the balls, and I travel quite a bit.  I'm too hooked on them to give them up when I'm not at home!  Plus I have to powder throughout the day, which I feel diminished the meteorites a bit, so it'll be nice to be able to touch that up too.  Who knows, maybe I'll hate it, but I can always return it!  I also decided that with all my fancy new makeup I should probably try better mascara, so I got Diorshow in Chesnut....then got hooked into the primer too.  I also ended up getting a Bare Escentuals brown eyeshadow kit for $13.50 ($39 value), and browns are pretty much all I wear.  Then picked up an eyeliner, lip pencil, and some curly bob hair product.  GEEZ!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Be sure and look at the Two Faced Natural Eye eyeshadow set. I'm loving it. The powder goes on nicer than most powder eye shadows I've every used. I use the darkest shade of the powder for my liner.

I also use Laura Mercer Eye Basics under it and it really helps my eye shadow last longer.
http://www.amazon.com/Laura-Mercier-Eye-Basics-Buff/dp/B001CX24V2?tag=kbpst-20

As for meteorites and travel, I'm now on the lookout for some kind of little container like a metal tin or small pill box, something that I could take out a few of my balls and put in to have in my purse. It would have to be something that doesn't come open very easily and I'm sure there's something out there. We just have to find it and that is my mission to you, my fellow enablers, if you choose to accept it.


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> Be sure and look at the Two Faced Natural Eye eyeshadow set. I'm loving it. The powder goes on nicer than most powder eye shadows I've every used. I use the darkest shade of the powder for my liner.
> 
> I also use Laura Mercer Eye Basics under it and it really helps my eye shadow last longer.
> http://www.amazon.com/Laura-Mercier-Eye-Basics-Buff/dp/B001CX24V2
> 
> As for meteorites and travel, I'm now on the lookout for some kind of little container like a metal tin or small pill box, something that I could take out a few of my balls and put in to have in my purse. It would have to be something that doesn't come open very easily and I'm sure there's something out there. We just have to find it and that is my mission to you, my fellow enablers, if you choose to accept it.


I saw that eyeshadow set, I might try it next time. I have never tried a cream either, it always seems like it might be hard to put on. I'll keep that in mind.

GOOD idea on a little container for a few of the balls - let me know if you find anything that works. If I don't like the pressed I'll probably go that route also.


----------



## angelmum3

I used to use something under my eye makeup (it was blue - which is a choice from the brand you posted) I think it was Estee Lauder - but since I started using Bare Essentials eye makeup, I found I dont need it anymore!!

One thing with the BE Eye shadows - you can use them wet for a real POW of color (I use them for eye liner for a real pop) There used to be a whole website with pictures on how to use it - the Delphi forums, I think someone here posted about this.... not sure if its still around, that was a computer ago.. (for my book marks!)

Here it is! http://forums.delphiforums.com/bareescentuals/start

eta link - and LOVE THE OBERON!!


----------



## Jen

Good tip on the BE eyeshadows!  I'll definitely check out that link.  I bought it on more of a whim, I've been using Mary Kay matte shadows and have been pretty happy.  But the 3 brown colors in the BE sale kit were exactly what I use, so I thought I'd give it a shot!  

If anyone is looking for a good eye primer, I'm in LOVE with Mary Kay's.  It's only like $15, and the little tiny tube has lasted me a year.  I get greasy, and I can wear eyeshadow ALL day with this stuff with no creasing.  I also really like their mineral foundation, it matches my skin perfectly - and since they have a matching concealer and mineral pressed powder for my purse I'm not yet checking out this other brand you ladies keep talking about!!  

Hmm, what other makeup area have I not been enabled into buying more expensive kinds?  I cannot think of anything!


----------



## Neo

LOL Jen, I'm sure you are going to love your new stuff - are you getting it before Xmas?

Kindle Gracie - please keep me updated on the tin for Meteorites idea too, as I would be super interested also: the pressed Meteorites just did not work for me, plus I felt like the "compact" it came in really wasn't that compact and took almost as much space as the little balls in the end! Oh, I still LOVE your new Oberon - sigh....

I got my Philosophy order yesterday! My Purity is safely put away for in 6 months or so  , but I played with the Kiss Me stuff last night, and WOW! I used the scrub, and my lips - which I thought were pretty smooth! - have never been so soft in my whole life! I then used the Kiss Me tonight, well, overnight, and wow again! LOVE this thing: super efficient and not sticky (I found it more silky than sticky, truth be told, very nice). This morning, I woke up with beautiful pink lips, and I even thought they were plumper than usual - or I have an allergy to one of the ingredients and it puffed up my lips (but I doubt it, it didn't feel like that!)  . Today I am to try my red "very emolient lip balm" throughout the day (I bought that one to keep in my purse) - I hope I will be as impressed as with the rest! All in all, I'm very pleased with my purchases  

VictoriaP - hope you are hanging in there and feeling better today!


----------



## julip

VictoriaP said:


> Julip--glad to here the CeraVe is working out so well! I need to find a couple of small travel size jars for that and a few other products before we head out to New Orleans next month. Where did you find yours?
> 
> (and anyone else with favorite travel containers/accessories, please chime in!)


VictoriaP - hope you are feeling much better today! My round containers are small, perfect for a cosmetic case, and I just got them at the Dollar Tree store. They were in a pack of miscellaneous other travel sized containers, but 2 of those rounds. They have other sized containers there as well.

Have I ever mentioned how much I love the Dollar Tree store?  I used to avoid it because of not liking the older dollar stores I've been to - nightmare organization and nothing of interest - but one day we popped in our local Dollar Tree to get some cheap batteries we needed ASAP and found it was newer and had some really great finds in there. I regularly go there for things like organizational baskets (use a bunch for keeping my paper recycyling separate (shred/no shred), potato sack dish towels, and 100 count packs of disposable gloves I use for kitchen prep. Most recently I got great deals on Christmas gift bags and tissue.

Kindle Gracie - hope you are feeling better as well, and your new Oberon is just gorgeous!! What a great combination. They really should offer that as a regular choice. The wine really enhances that design. And WOW, as a fellow animal print lover, I adore your chairs!!

angelmum - I remember you saying you were part of the BE Delphi forum too, and I remember when one of the members first started talking about 'foiling' the eyeshadow colors with a wet brush. It really is an amazing effect! I'll try to see if I can find the link, and hopefully they still have the page available without member access. (ETA: just realized you posted the Delphi forum link - I didn't read far enough!  Still trying to see if I can find the page with photos of foiling, though ...)

Well, I guess there is plenty if I just google it . Here's a good tutorial! Foiling tutorial

Jane - we sound like we have very similar eyelids.  Part of my eyelid fold does show, but not enough to do any fun 'in the crease' shadowing, so I just don't really use eyeshadow anymore, unless it's a neutral. I have always and still like using eyeliner, though - I don't use mascara - and my favorites are the subtle sparkly ones by Urban Decay - their 24/7 liners. The sparkly ones I use everyday are either Stash, Oil Slick, Bourbon, or Crash. The sparkles are subtle put give the eyes a pop. I line on top, then halfway from outer corner to mid-eye on bottom, tapering the thickness. They are great liners - really stay put!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I was just at Dollar Tree and now I read this!!!  I have a great one too!  I'll have to check next time I'm in and see what kind of containers I can find.  Are yours plastic, Julip?


----------



## VictoriaP

Great accessory day! (not) I got to get a new battery for my car! LOLOLOL

However, first, I did get to try out this handy little thing:



When I say little, I'm not kidding. My Clarisonic is longer than this; it's the size of a few decks of cards stacked together. Plug it into the cigarette lighter to use it, and the first thing it does is help you figure out if your battery is simply low, or totally DOA. Mine was totally DOA--which I already knew, since I had no lights, no beeps, no clicks when I turned the key. Figured, hey, DOA or not, let's see if the Porta Jump can help at all, so I left it to trickle charge according to the instructions for the ten minutes specified. At the end of ten minutes, while the car still didn't have enough charge to start, it had gotten far enough to go from absolutely dead to at least powering up the dash lights and start clicking when I tried it. Perhaps it would've worked fully had I left it even longer, but a barely resuscitated battery is still a battery that needs replacing, so off we went to the auto parts store.

Anyway, it's not intended to work on a completely dead battery so it's not a failure on the Porta Jump's part. I do think this gadget would be perfect for those times when you've just run the battery down and caught it quickly enough--mine had probably been completely drained for several days, since the car only goes out once a week or so, so really there was no saving this one. The Porta Jump is small enough to fit in most glove compartments, and it holds a charge for five years according to the manufacturer. Mine had gone unused for a year; takes about half an hour of driving time to recharge the unit through the cigarette lighter after you've used it for a jump start. It came with the charger and a little carry bag big enough to carry both that and the tiny battery. Picked mine up at Target for around $20 back in 2009, not sure who carries it currently, but I think it's worth looking around to find one.


----------



## julip

Kindle Gracie said:


> I was just at Dollar Tree and now I read this!!! I have a great one too! I'll have to check next time I'm in and see what kind of containers I can find. Are yours plastic, Julip?


What a co-in-ki-dink!  Yes, they are just basic frosted clear containers with a sky blue top. I forgot to mention that is a great idea you have for finding a small travel tin for the Meteorites. I wonder if someplace like Michaels would have some?

skyblue - I love Kiehls products! The lotion I used to always use as my hand lotion was their Creme de Corps - is that the one you use? I've used some of their other lotions, but that is my favorite. I also like their ultra facial cream when my skin suffers from winter dryness (though my main face moisturizer is Clinique's Dramatically Different moisturizing *gel *(I've never liked the lotion version). I don't use the Kiehls as much anymore, but I still use their silk straightening hair cream everyday, and I also like their lip balm #1.

Victoria - what I really like about the CeraVe is the longterm benefits using it. I really am impressed how it still keeps my hands soft even after hand washing. Thanks again for the tip!
And oh no about your car battery!! Thanks for the tip, though - I was just looking at starters recently because I have one I bought a long time ago (bigger) and have been doubting it will still work! Very handy size on this one.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well, see, I really want something CUTE. Something similar to this or nicer, but I would need to know that it wouldn't come open in my purse.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=small+pill+box&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en&biw=856&bih=519&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=6714430367746721596&ei=GU4RTbubKaXW8gSBj_jSAQ&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=8&ved=0CGwQ8wIwBzgK#ps-sellers

or this (love the celtic knot one!)

http://www.kyledesigns.com/category/13_unique_gifts.pill_boxes.1_small_pill_boxes/

All of this reminds me, am I the only one that carries a stainless steel monogrammed tape measure in my purse?  There are so many times I need a tape measure and I decided I wanted mine to be a cute one. I guess this is where wanting a cute tin for Meteorites comes from.


----------



## skyblue

Okay, back to tell you the name of that hand cream: *Kiehl's Ultimate Strength Hand Salve*. It lasts through hand washing and makes my hands super soft. It does have a eucalyptus scent, but it doesn't last long. I also like Kiehl's Intensive cream. *Julip*, I have also used the hair product you mentioned, but am alternating with a moraccan oil and a Calista Tools hair product.

The Kiss Me product sounds like a winner! I wish I could get my kids to use it. Their lips are always chapped and I have to beg them to use lip balm.

How are you feeling, *Kindle Gracie*? I bet that spiffy new Oberon really perked you up! When you find a travel container for the Meteorites please let us know! I need something for my next trip. I NEED my Meteorites!


----------



## skyblue

A pillbox is a great idea!  I think I will try to pick one up locally, but I do like the sunflower!  It is nice to see a reminder of warmer weather!


----------



## Someone Nameless

This one is really appealing to me right now, but not sure I want to pay $20. for a pill box for Meteorites.

It does say alternative uses: Great holder for mints, vitamins, pills, gum, guitar picks, or as jewelry travel case.

Size appears to be good and it comes with a velvet pouch, so I guess that would keep it from coming open too. You even have your choice of colors. 

http://www.kyledesigns.com/product/PB31-CELTIC-KNOT-BOX/Celtic-Knot-Gift-Pill-Box.html

Of course a plastic container with screw on lid for $1 would work just as well! You could always paint on it. Make mine leopard.


----------



## Someone Nameless

And Skyblue, thank you for asking.  I'm still not up to par but I'm much better than yesterday!  This stuff is going around here like crazy.  I just hope my husband doesn't get it next.


----------



## VictoriaP

julip said:


> What a co-in-ki-dink!  Yes, they are just basic frosted clear containers with a sky blue top. I forgot to mention that is a great idea you have for finding a small travel tin for the Meteorites. I wonder if someplace like Michaels would have some?


I think Michaels does carry small tins, though they may not have screw on lids, just press on. I'd bet they're in or near the beading section. If you're in an area with a Hobby Lobby, I can almost guarantee they have sone great tins. Wish they'd come to Seattle!

Would a pillbox be big enough for the Meteorites? Kindle Gracie--my pillbox is from Brighton, and I'm pretty sure it was more than $20. For something you're going to look at regularly, why not?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Would your Brighton pill box hold Meteorites?  Both Hobby Lobby and Michaels are practically in my backyard.  After Christmas I'll take a look.  For now I'm staying away from the mad rush of stores.  Great idea!


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> Would your Brighton pill box hold Meteorites? Both Hobby Lobby and Michaels are practically in my backyard. After Christmas I'll take a look. For now I'm staying away from the mad rush of stores. Great idea!


That, I don't know. How big are the meteorites and how many do you want to carry? I'll see if I can find my pillbox online.

Edit: Well, they don't still have mine, but this is a similar style. Mine's red leather with a silver heart, but the description sounds like a perfect match size-wise:

http://www.brightonretail.com/store/wishlist.php?m=product_detail&p=E93826

And look at this beauty:

http://www.brightonretail.com/store/wishlist.php?m=product_detail&p=E92090

Aha--found mine. http://www.brightonretail.com/store/wishlist.php?m=product_detail&p=E90937 but now I want about half a dozen others.  Diameter is 2", depth is listed at .75"--you can take the plastic insert out to reach that full depth.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Kindle Gracie said:


> I was just at Dollar Tree and now I read this!!! I have a great one too! I'll have to check next time I'm in and see what kind of containers I can find. Are yours plastic, Julip?


Unbelievable. I just got back from Dollartree and decided to check in on this thread. I love the containers and the cheap ornaments I use for decorating packages and the Softsoaps.


----------



## Someone Nameless

The Meteorites are .....well....small!  I don't think we'd need over three or four of each color if that many.  That would probably work.


----------



## corkyb

I love that blue croc with the butterfly but it says the inside is sectioned in two.  Wonder how that would work for meteorites?


----------



## corkyb

Did I tell you guys that my little girl yorkie, Cali, hops up on my chair so she can see out the window and starts whining to beat the band when the UPS truck is coming?  It's about five minutes before I can see the truck and she gets progressively more excited.  I guess she thinks the UPS guy is personally coming to visit her.  It's so darned cute that she does this to the big brown truck.  A testament of how often it comes to my house.


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> I love that blue croc with the butterfly but it says the inside is sectioned in two. Wonder how that would work for meteorites?


It's a plastic insert that can be pulled out. I haven't seen meteorites in person yet, so would a 2" diameter that's about three quarters of an inch deep be big enough?

(Edited because stupid iPad can't spell...)


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP said:


> It's a plastic insert that can be pulled out. I haven't seen meteorites in person yet, so would a 2" diameter that's about three quarters of an inch deep bee big enough?


I think the depth may be an issue: you need a minimum amount of space to swish them around your brush...

But I agree, that butterfly on blue croc is totally adorable!


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> Did I tell you guys that my little girl yorkie, Cali, hops up on my chair so she can see out the window and starts whining to beat the band when the UPS truck is coming? It's about five minutes before I can see the truck and she gets progressively more excited. I guess she thinks the UPS guy is personally coming to visit her. It's so darned cute that she does this to the big brown truck. A testament of how often it comes to my house.


My two were thrilled today--FedEx, UPS, AND the USPS guy all came to the door today. A banner day indeed in schnauzerdom!

While the Brighton pillboxes are a bit pricey, I will say they're very well made. I've had mine for three years now and never once had it pop open unexpectedly in my purse. Other "pretty" pillboxes I've had have fallen apart within a few months.


----------



## corkyb

speaking of battery chargers:  It's Amazon's gold box deal of the hour:



17% now claimed
03:48:13 remaining
CTEK Multi US 3300 12V Smart Battery Charger
List Price: $74.99 
Amazon's Price: $59.95	
Gold Box Discount:	-	$9.95	
Deal Price: $50.00	(33% off)
Comments |  (33)


----------



## angelmum3

VictoriaP said:


> That, I don't know. How big are the meteorites and how many do you want to carry? I'll see if I can find my pillbox online.
> 
> Edit: Well, they don't still have mine, but this is a similar style. Mine's red leather with a silver heart, but the description sounds like a perfect match size-wise:
> 
> http://www.brightonretail.com/store/wishlist.php?m=product_detail&p=E93826
> 
> And look at this beauty:
> 
> http://www.brightonretail.com/store/wishlist.php?m=product_detail&p=E92090
> 
> Aha--found mine. http://www.brightonretail.com/store/wishlist.php?m=product_detail&p=E90937 but now I want about half a dozen others.  Diameter is 2", depth is listed at .75"--you can take the plastic insert out to reach that full depth.


Glad you are feeling a bit better -

BTW the link you shared - I couldnt help noticing the purse holders - does anyone use those? I'm tempting into trying them (a cheaper one to try then the price listed here)


----------



## julip

The pillboxes are adorable! And KG, I too carry around a tape measure in my purse, for the times I _know _I'll need to measure something . They are especially helpful when we are at antique/furniture shops.They are actually two - 12" and 36" - metal rulers that collapse and roll and both fit in a wonderful little round leather zip case not much bigger than a silver dollar. I wish Levenger still sold them so I could get more - I've had it for over 10 years, so the leather is so soft and worn.

angelmum - I carry around a Luxe Link purse hanger, and I love having it on hand. Before if I had nowhere to put my purse at a restaurant, I would eat with it on my lap! Not a fan of putting it on the floor or hanging on my chair. I hang it on the table and they work great. LLs come in a cute little velveteen pouch. I got mine on their sale page a couple of years ago. It's empty now, but maybe after the holidays they'll clear some out.



Also available through Amazon - some designs and initials are eligible for Prime:


----------



## VictoriaP

This purse hanger is on my Wish List--we'll see if it shows up in my stocking:



I found one I really loved in a print catalog, but it was $40 and I just couldn't justify that one when they're so often available for less than half that amount.


----------



## julip

Really nice find, Victoria! They look constructed just like the Luxe Links but at half the price. I hope Santa brings you your pretty heart!


----------



## LauraB

Julip, how heavy of a purse do you think the Luxe Link will hold?


----------



## julip

Laura - although my purses tend to get a little heavy, I wasn't sure about the weight, but I did find this site that says up to 5 pounds. They also have a good video of how it works. The end of the hook has a magnet which pulls itself towards the circle, so it won't collapse:

http://www.dailygrommet.com/products/482-luxe-link-purse-holder-for-table

They also show a coupon code "GETLUXELINK", but it looks like it is only for their site (didn't try it on the Luxe Link site), and they have retail prices listed (LL has most marked lower). There is a Luxe Link coupon code "GIVEME10" for 10% off that I found on www.retailmenot.com , but I don't know if it still works.


----------



## Jen

My Sephora order will be here tomorrow. Merry Christmas to me! I'll report back.

Does anyone have a hard floor steamer? I'm considering buying one. I'm also considering a spot bot pet, my cat has suddenly decided to throw up all the time, and I have white carpet! $400 worth of tests have determined she _might_ have acid reflux - but she won't go near the meds. Anyway, if anyone has either of those things I'd appreciate any feedback!


----------



## VictoriaP

Aarggghhhhh... Need help, ladies!

Doctor wants me to put humidifiers all over the house.  I just spent the last hour looking on Amazon, and I'm so frustrated I could scream.  Nothing has stellar reviews.  Worse yet, they've all got major defects as far as I'm concerned--

- Hard to fill
- Fairly low capacity tank needs daily filling, typically with distilled water
- Hard to clean/needs cleaning constantly
- Lots of proprietary filters, etc. that need frequent replacement
- Noisy 
- Bright night light (I need things DARK in order to sleep)

Let's face it, if it's a PITA to fill or maintain, I'm not going to use it, so why spend the money in the first place?

So I come here, where I bring all my tough buying dilemmas:  Has anyone got a humidifier, preferably ultrasonic, that they really love?


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> Aarggghhhhh... Need help, ladies!
> 
> Doctor wants me to put humidifiers all over the house. I just spent the last hour looking on Amazon, and I'm so frustrated I could scream. Nothing has stellar reviews. Worse yet, they've all got major defects as far as I'm concerned--


It's not humid enough for you in Issaquah?


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> It's not humid enough for you in Issaquah?


LOL--*I* think it is. My health doesn't, apparently.


----------



## angelmum3

I have the smaller, table top ones from Target - and you are right PITA to fill - and I add a 1/2 tsp of bleach - just to kill bacteria - and I clean it every other week - it sits in water, and that water gets gunky if you dont clean it - I only change the filter at the beginning of every winter -

My mil had this model from Sears>










It was upstairs by their 4 bedrooms (they had a Colonial type home) I dont think they filled it every day - but I wouldnt now for sure - I do know that they gaged the level by the moisture on the windows, so this model was very effective in humidifying their large Colonial home!!

Good luck - I love my humidifier at night - but the kids only would put theirs on if they werent feeling 100% (I have 3 of the target ones, and only run them at night)


----------



## LauraB

I got one at Target, I'll try and find a link. I actually like the noise at night because it sounds like a distant ocean.


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*,

I have a *Shark* floor steamer and I like it. It works great for cleaning doggie footprints. *Haan* seems to get good reviews. I also have a Spot *Bot*. One of our dogs has a sensitive tummy and sometimes barfs in the middle of the night in our son's room. . This does a good job with minimal effort. It sure beats scrubbing on your hands and knees with a spray cleaner. The pet formula cleaner is the solution we use. I also highly recommend a *Dyson* vacuum! It far exceeds the performance of the other vacuums we've owned!


----------



## angelmum3

I got it - I got it!!

LUV DH and DD - we opened a few presents - and I got a Kindle - and an oberon cover!!


----------



## julip

YAY angelmum! So happy for you that you got your Kindle AND your Oberon at last. It is a beautiful combo. Enjoy it, and happy reading!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

VictoriaP said:


> Aarggghhhhh... Need help, ladies!
> 
> Doctor wants me to put humidifiers all over the house. I just spent the last hour looking on Amazon, and I'm so frustrated I could scream. Nothing has stellar reviews. Worse yet, they've all got major defects as far as I'm concerned--
> 
> - Hard to fill
> - Fairly low capacity tank needs daily filling, typically with distilled water
> - Hard to clean/needs cleaning constantly
> - Lots of proprietary filters, etc. that need frequent replacement
> - Noisy
> - Bright night light (I need things DARK in order to sleep)
> 
> Let's face it, if it's a PITA to fill or maintain, I'm not going to use it, so why spend the money in the first place?
> 
> So I come here, where I bring all my tough buying dilemmas: Has anyone got a humidifier, preferably ultrasonic, that they really love?


This is the one I'm getting. My pug Jazzy has dry itchy skin in the winter and a humidifier was suggested for her. It is customer top rated, uses tap water, no filter to replace, easy to fill, dual tanks so it runs up to 32 hours on high, and has antimicrobial protection. It does have a built in nightlight but you can turn it off. It's 49.56 and on easy pay of 3 payments of 16.52 at QVC.


----------



## skyblue

Awesome, angelmum!  That's a great gift!!  Happy reading!


----------



## Neo

angelmum3 said:


> I got it - I got it!!
> 
> LUV DH and DD - we opened a few presents - and I got a Kindle - and an oberon cover!!


Angelmum: Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gorgeous, and you must be soooo happy! Enjoy it


----------



## Jen

Thanks for the feedback skublue! I actually do have a Dyson animal - I LOVE it! I will never own another vacuum.  I'm sort of considering the new animal dust buster thing too.  All Dysons are 20% off at Best Buy right now.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the spot bot pet, I'm insanely tired of scrubbing the carpet!  Of course she doesn't throw up on the hard floors!  I have been checking out the Shark steamer too, glad to hear you like it!

Victoria, have you considered a whole house humidifier?  We have been thinking about one, thet are a couple hundred but hook right into your water and vent system so you don't have to fill it.  I have no idea how much they are to get installed though.  I'll let you know if we ever find out.

Congrats Angelmum!  How exciting!


----------



## skyblue

You are welcome, *Jen*! I LOVE my Dyson Animal vacuum! I am not familiar with the dust buster, but with pets I am sure I could use it! The Spot Bot has become a necessity at our house.

The whole house humidifier is a great idea. We had one installed when we got our new furnace. It sure beats filling multiple humidifiers and dealing with bacteria issues!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

My Jaguar Mia just arrived! Love it


----------



## kindlek

Kindled Spirit said:


> My Jaguar Mia just arrived! Love it


Mine too....charging now! Love the way it looks!


----------



## Neo

Congrats Kindled Spirit and Kindlek! It's soooo cute


----------



## VictoriaP

Love that new jaguar Mia!  *drools*  SO glad they're out of stock or I'd be sorely tempted!

As for the humidifier saga--I've got an inexpensive hygrometer/thermometer on it's way that's been reviewed as being fairly accurate.  It should be here tomorrow.  I think I want to measure the humidity around the house before making any decisions.  The whole house humidifier idea is the one I'd lean towards, I think, but as Jane pointed out, I live in a rainforest, and it's a little hard to swallow the idea that even with the furnace running, it could possibly be that dry in here.  Mold is a problem in this area (especially in older houses) and I really don't want to make the situation worse for the entire house if the reality is that the overall humidity is normal, it's just me with the issue.  So I'll monitor the humidity in a couple of places over the weekend while I continue to work my way through the differences between cold and warm mist, silver rods and demineralizing tablets, and how to get rid of the white dust these things seem to produce!  LOL


----------



## Jen

I am so not an animal print person, but I am in LOVE with that jaguar Mia! I'm jealous! 

Victoria, if it is more you than the house, you could consider a smaller one.  I have a Vicks warm mist one that I run at night in my bedroom in the winter.  It does require daily filling and weekly cleaning though.  But it is SO dry in Ohio in the winter, if I don't run it i wake up with headaches.  We need the whole house one really.


----------



## Ruby296

Yay to Angelmum on your new Kindle and Oberon, and Kindled Spirit I love your new Clarisonic!


----------



## Someone Nameless

OMG!!!    And I AM a leopard print freak and the sight of that Mia is killing me dead because I didn't get it!!!


----------



## mlewis78

I remember having had an earlier model humidifier (in the 1980s) that I couldn't reach into to clean.  In recent years, I've been using a vaporizor (Vicks without the Vicks medicine) in the bedroom during the night.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> OMG!!!  And I AM a leopard print freak and the sight of that Mia is killing me dead because I didn't get it!!!


I am too. I'm thinking maybe I should buy a leopard print skin for my Kindle instead, it might ease the sting of missing out on that Mia.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't think it would work for me.  I love the skin I have.  I can only hope that the jaguar Mia will be a Deal of the Day sometime again in the future.  It give us something to look forward to.


----------



## julip

Thanks for sharing your leopard Mia, KS - and yay to you too, kindlek, for getting one before it sold out! I was also loving the zebra. Too fun!!


----------



## lonestar

Ooooo, I love those leopard skin Mias.  Still really liking my face and body brushes but those are too cute.

My only new buy is a salad shooter.  I used it this morning to grate a block of cheese and it was great/grate!  I then baked 7 loaves of cheesy beer bread.

I have two Dyson vacuum cleaners- love them.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Thank you everyone!  I'm trying to hold out until Christmas Day to use it 
And kindlek congrats on you getting one! Angelmum, congrats on your new Kindle and Oberon


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, since I can't have the leopard Mia, I caved and bought a leopard Tassi instead.  And since I couldn't get that one through Amazon, I went to the Tassi website...and of course, had to buy two to get the free shipping!  LOL  So one leopard and one hot pink on the way!

But hey, such is my reward for enabling others, right?  Helped a friend outfit her new iPhone yesterday--new Orange Crush Decal Girl Skin, frosted hard case so the skin shows through, and new coordinating orange, cream and yellow leather Ringo Pouch from Shinnorie.com.  Her setup is now identical to mine, except in orange rather than pink.  And her husband is going to absolutely kill me when he sees her Visa bill next month.  But the Shinnorie was on sale at least...!


----------



## corkyb

The Shinnorie is on sale? How much?  off to google for the site as I don't remember it.


----------



## corkyb

VictoriaP said:


> Well, since I can't have the leopard Mia, I caved and bought a leopard Tassi instead. And since I couldn't get that one through Amazon, I went to the Tassi website...and of course, had to buy two to get the free shipping! LOL So one leopard and one hot pink on the way!
> 
> But hey, such is my reward for enabling others, right? Helped a friend outfit her new iPhone yesterday--new Orange Crush Decal Girl Skin, frosted hard case so the skin shows through, and new coordinating orange, cream and yellow leather Ringo Pouch from Shinnorie.com. Her setup is now identical to mine, except in orange rather than pink. And her husband is going to absolutely kill me when he sees her Visa bill next month. But the Shinnorie was on sale at least...!


Victoria,
Do you have the over the top white strap and card holder or the white stripe that goes around? Has your white gotten dirty at all?


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> Victoria,
> Do you have the over the top white strap and card holder or the white stripe that goes around? Has your white gotten dirty at all?


I think it's something like 20% off, and it's on their site. No code appears needed. They have a new wallet clutch that I'd probably get instead of the Ringo if I had it to do over, but I do still love the Ringo and use it daily.

I went with the white stripe around and covering the front pocket. Oddly enough, it really hasn't gotten dirty, though bits of the light pink have picked up traces of the dye from the lining fabric where it rubs (edges of the top and pocket.) Most of it comes off easily, and overall it doesn't have a grubby appearance. I usually destroy white leather pretty quickly, but this seems to be just fine.










(pink card pocket on the back)


----------



## corkyb

Ok, are you familiar with the blue nano last generation 8 gig ipod?  I am trying to find a ringo pouch to match it.  What do you think of this?
Or should I stay away from blue and go with another color entirely?  I thought the ipod was almost turquoise but it's not.  It's more of a royal blue.  I really think I would like one of these for walking.  Maybe it would get me walking, haha,  anyway, need suggestions so go play for me.

Where's Heather when I need her?  She has good taste also.


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> Ok, are you familiar with the blue nano last generation 8 gig ipod? I am trying to find a ringo pouch to match it. What do you think of this?
> Or should I stay away from blue and go with another color entirely? I thought the ipod was almost turquoise but it's not. It's more of a royal blue. I really think I would like one of these for walking. Maybe it would get me walking, haha, anyway, need suggestions so go play for me.
> 
> Where's Heather when I need her? She has good taste also.


They've got three shades of blue to play with for the nano cases, plus white and silver--or any other accent you could want. I think the darkest blue would make a really pretty main color!

One thing I saw though--you might want to drop them an email before ordering. The sale says all iPhone/iPad/iPod cases, but the Nano Ringo doesn't list sale prices. You probably want to confirm that before you order if your counting on the discount. All the others show the discount on the listing for that item. Not sure if that's an oversight or what.


----------



## corkyb

Remember I asked my brother on using his discount for a Tano bag on sale at Nordstrom's?  Well, I got the Tumbleweed Tano in blue velvet for Christmas!!  Whooohooo.  It's much bigger than I thought, but it is gorgeous!!!!  I am now the proud owner of a Tano bag.  I can tell this won't be my only one.  I can see a boogie bucket in my future.  These are fabulous bags and the leather on the tumbleweed is to die for.  I think I will be selling a couple of my unused Fossil large sip top crossbodies/
Yea, me!  Nicest present I have received in a long time.
Paula


----------



## Someone Nameless

Awesome Paula! I hit the gift card motherload!!!

Merry Christmas enablers friends! I wish you peace and joy, love and laughter along with many happy shopping bargains in the New Year!!!


----------



## sam

For all the bakers out there this is my best find of the year. The Kitchen Aid Beater Blade. It has a thin scraper on the blade so that you don't have to scrape down the bowl...at all! This was great over the holidays for the Christmas baking. I should have posted out here earlier. 

Here is a link if you would like to take a look: http://www.bonton.com/shop/home/kitchen/beaterblade-attachment-for-kitchenaid-4-5-quart-5-quart-tilt-head-mixers_263924.html

Also if you have a Younkers in your area you can use a $10 off a $25 purchase, mine ended up at $18 (you have to buy something else small to get it over the $25 purchase as it is on sale for $24.99). Heck of a steal and what a time saver!


----------



## VictoriaP

sam said:


> For all the bakers out there this is my best find of the year. The Kitchen Aid Beater Blade. It has a thin scraper on the blade so that you don't have to scrape down the bowl...at all! This was great over the holidays for the Christmas baking. I should have posted out here earlier.
> 
> Here is a link if you would like to take a look: http://www.bonton.com/shop/home/kitchen/beaterblade-attachment-for-kitchenaid-4-5-quart-5-quart-tilt-head-mixers_263924.html
> 
> Also if you have a Younkers in your area you can use a $10 off a $25 purchase, mine ended up at $18 (you have to buy something else small to get it over the $25 purchase as it is on sale for $24.99). Heck of a steal and what a time saver!


And they make it in pink!!!

 (KB/Amazon link)

What an awesome find, adding to my cart now.


----------



## skyblue

sam said:


> For all the bakers out there this is my best find of the year. The Kitchen Aid Beater Blade. It has a thin scraper on the blade so that you don't have to scrape down the bowl...at all! This was great over the holidays for the Christmas baking. I should have posted out here earlier.
> 
> Here is a link if you would like to take a look: http://www.bonton.com/shop/home/kitchen/beaterblade-attachment-for-kitchenaid-4-5-quart-5-quart-tilt-head-mixers_263924.html
> 
> This looks cool, but it says it's for tilt models. Will it work with lift models?


----------



## Someone Nameless

There is a different one for lift models.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> There is a different one for lift models.


Lots of options available for both kinds: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_25?url=search-alias%3Dgarden&field-keywords=metro+design+beater+blade&sprefix=metro+design+beater+blade


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, ladies! Did you all have a nice Christmas?


----------



## lonestar

Sam- I got one of those beaters for my KitchenAid just a few days ago.  I had been wanting one and decided it was time to order it.  I used it yesterday and I love it.

Corkyb- I love the large Fossil Sutter bags.  What colors do you have?

It's been a wonderful Christmas.  I'm sure tired but I've enjoyed it all.  Tomorrow we go see Narnia before my daughter returns to her home.

I hope each of you has had a great day.


----------



## VictoriaP

Had a lovely Christmas, but just realized...no gift cards this year!  I love gift cards.  Ah well.

Will have several travel accessory reviews in the next few weeks; half of my wish list was travel related, and several things I've bought for myself that are on the way are travel themed too.  LOL  We're headed to New Orleans in a few weeks; guess I had flying on the brain when I made that list.

My favorite "gift" this year was still my Mia that I gifted myself!    But I did get some cool things.

Oh--and I did get the heart shaped purse hanger I posted a few days back. I'll take a few minutes to review that later this week too.  At first glance, it was nicely made and cutely packaged in a little purse shaped box.  Seems sturdy enough, but I haven't tried it with a purse yet.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Merry Christmas! I hope you all had a great day. I got 6 new charms for my Pandora bracelet (which brings my total to 7!) lol!. I do need to get some clips for it, though. Luckily my anniversary is in a week and a half.  It was so unexpected and I was just thrilled. I also got a dolphin necklace and a pretty bracelet. 

I hope you all got what you wanted.


----------



## corkyb

lonestar said:


> Sam- I got one of those beaters for my KitchenAid just a few days ago. I had been wanting one and decided it was time to order it. I used it yesterday and I love it.
> 
> Corkyb- I love the large Fossil Sutter bags. What colors do you have?
> 
> It's been a wonderful Christmas. I'm sure tired but I've enjoyed it all. Tomorrow we go see Narnia before my daughter returns to her home.
> 
> I hope each of you has had a great day.


Well for starters I have a turquoise, a yellow and a white one I'd like to sell. I also have a red and a black which I might be able to be talked into selling. Any interest? The only one that has been used at all is the turquoise and I believe I only used it once, maybe twice. A couple of the others are still encased in plastic bags.
Paula


----------



## skyblue

Congrats, corky and Luvmybrats on your super cool gifts!  That is awesome!

Victoria, I look forward to your reviews.


----------



## CaroleC

VictoriaP said:


> Had a lovely Christmas, but just realized...no gift cards this year! I love gift cards. Ah well.


I got an Amazon Kindle "Happy Reading" gift card, to buy Kindle books with!!    It is my favorite present this year.

Sorry to hear that you didn't get one this year, but you have a year to drop hints for next Christmas. LOL I think I got mine (from my daughter in Oregon) because I uploaded so many photos of my Kindles and Oberons to Flickr, so that I could post them on Kindleboards. She apparently saw them.


----------



## LauraB

I got a $300 amazon gift card in my stocking  .  Lots of books!
My stepdaughter (19 years old) didn't like the Mia. No drama, just didn't like it. She is taking it back today for store credit. I had the reciept so that is good.


----------



## mlewis78

Happy Day after Christmas, everyone.  $300 GC for Amazon sounds like a great gift.

It's snowing here.  Was thinking of going out to Sephora in a while.  It's just a short walk over to Columbus Circle.


----------



## Candee15

I have such a WONDERFUL son. He gave me a 32 Gb iPod Touch for Christmas. I love it, love it, love it. I'll be reading a LOT on my Kindle in 2011 and LISTENING to my audiobook, which I love for when I'm in my car or doing things around the house, on my iPod.

I'm going to have FUN with my new "toy."

If anyone here has the iPod Touch (or I'm guessing iPhone), I would love suggestions for the "best" applications...preferably free ones <g>. I did buy Bookmark today to manage my audiobooks because it's really, really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Someone Nameless

VictoriaP, I live an hour and a half from New Orleans.  Are you going there for pleasure?


----------



## Jane917

Luvmy4brats said:


> Merry Christmas! I hope you all had a great day. I got 6 new charms for my Pandora bracelet (which brings my total to 7!) lol!. I do need to get some clips for it, though. Luckily my anniversary is in a week and a half. It was so unexpected and I was just thrilled. I also got a dolphin necklace and a pretty bracelet.
> 
> I hope you all got what you wanted.


Which Pandora charms did you get?? My bracelet is full, so I need to start a new one for all the charms on my wish list. The clips are very nice and keep them all in order. I also have a safety chain on mine.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have one Pandora Bracelet that is full and a brown leather braided one with the wooden beads that's only half full, but I plan to keep it that way.  On my full bracelet, I didn't know for a long time that you were supposed to keep a clip on the end to keep the others from coming off!  One day I realized that I had lost a (hard to find, retired) bead!  I was sick.  I looked and looked and finally ended up replacing it when I found another one on ebay.  The next week I found the lost bead at work on the floor in my office.  I don't mind having two though because it's one of my favorite beads!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> VictoriaP, I live an hour and a half from New Orleans. Are you going there for pleasure?


Mostly--I'm coming to town with about 150 others for a book release. LOL I'm certain to get put to work for parts of it, but mostly it's going to be a big party.  I've never been there before; we have friends in the area organizing a few things, but we're on our own for a lot of the extended weekend, so I imagine we'll find plenty of trouble to get into. Hubby's got a friend from the last get together of this group also coming in; spoke with him yesterday and they started plotting all sorts of male bonding adventures.  Anything in particular I really shouldn't miss?

I really hate flying, especially midwinter, so it should be interesting...


----------



## Someone Nameless

I took my friend from Australia there when she visited me. She is a musician and was very interested in all the music. I hope the weather is nice. There's lots of good food. Be sure and eat beignets at Cafe Du Monde. It's a MUST!

http://www.cafedumonde.com/main.html

People usually either love it or hate it. It should be exciting on New Years!


----------



## Jen

I'm glad to hear everyone had a great Christmas!!  I had an Amazon gift card fake out - my mom told me she couldn't think of anything else so that's what I was going to get.....and Christmas morning I found out that she HAD found something else!  And I don't even like it.  Oh well!  Of course she couldn't think of anything else for my husband, so he got $200 to Amazon!  Jerk!  We all know I pretty much buy myself whatever I want, so it doesn't matter anyway  !!  I'm on family overload, and am actually happy to be back at work.  His whole family is still at my house, Christmas is seemingly never ending!!  I had 4 days off but never stopped moving!  I remember when I used to love Christmas, now it's just trying six ways to make all the family members happy with zero success.


----------



## angelmum3

HOME again, HOME again - jiggety jig!! Thanks everyone for the happy happy with my kindle (I "named" it Precious - dd rolled her eyes!! ROFLOL!!!)

Lots to catch up on -

Jen - that was funny! DD wanted an Amazon gift card, but ds and dil (25yrs young!) couldnt find the card in the stores, so she got another (that makes 3!) itunes card - I mentioned to my tech savvy kids - Amazon = online = online gift cards....  *grin

Wait, someone didnt like a Mia? The horror... I really need to get my face a good scrub, will have to wait for a few paychecks before that's in my future -

did I mention I have a birthday coming up? must get a list together!



Candee15 said:


> I have such a WONDERFUL son. He gave me a 32 Gb iPod Touch for Christmas. I love it, love it, love it. I'll be reading a LOT on my Kindle in 2011 and LISTENING to my audiobook, which I love for when I'm in my car or doing things around the house, on my iPod.
> 
> I'm going to have FUN with my new "toy."
> 
> If anyone here has the iPod Touch (or I'm guessing iPhone), I would love suggestions for the "best" applications...preferably free ones <g>. I did buy Bookmark today to manage my audiobooks because it's really, really helpful. Thanks!


Believe it or not, I like playing Solitaire and Cribbage on my iphone - I too get the free apps - and I read reviews before I download... I just downloaded a Pedometer app (free) not sure how that works yet, but I am hopeful!

I have downloaded 2 apps that are for shopping (red laser and shop savvy) I have had zero success with these! I have downloaded "around me" and Searchit - that is supposed to help you find restaurants, stores, etc - but they do not work half as good as the app that comes with the phone - the Maps app its awesome! Weather and The Weather Channel app is my absolute favorite - I love having the weather for where my parents are, and where we may be going (easy to add and subtract cities)

Oh yelp.com - its abosolute the best!!! Put in a city and search for reviews of everything! Its real people just uploading reviews and pictures of all kinds of places! For instance, we flew out of Midway Airport in Chicago, I yelped parking garages (I googled on my laptop and was given 4 garages, went to yelp) picked the one that had reviews, it was cheapest, and we couldnt be happier!! This place had an indoor garage, and when we called to be picked up - our car was on, warmed up and ready - and NO SNOW on the car!! Bonus!! (another reviewer said if you park outside when you come back they get your car all cleared of snow - can you imagine? all for $9 a day!)

Games - DD has Angry Birds (very popular)Pocket Frogs,Wac-A-Mole, Flaboo - The moron test (Hysterical I might add! its a memory thing, so its fun to see if you can do it! ) Bubble Wrap..

Silly - Flashlight - when I wandered around the hotel at night, the backlite goes off too soon, the flashlight is great! Use it for reading in the car too, Air Horn, Hershey's Milk (there are beer apps that do the same thing!) and my favorite silly - my college Alma mater - BALL STATE! has an ap Cardinal Pride (you touch it and the cardinal sings/tweet and the background goes from white to red - many people during sporting events use this- dh and dd say its annoying - but I love it!!)

WGN radio - I love to be able to listen to that talk radio - but last night we were able to listen to the Blackhawk game!

Probably TMI!


----------



## Jen

Actually, not TMI at all angelmum!!  I've only had my iPad for a few weeks now, so that info will help me too!  Thanks!!  Other than solitaire and the weather channel I haven't found much that I like.


----------



## angelmum3

Also use your laptop to search and find what the top free are, find reviews, google your interests etc to find apps for it!

For me, I also have apps for the local newspapers, and TMZ.com (I know weird!! *g) Dh likes the Onion so he has that one... I'm also addicted to reality tv - Big Brother, from there somone mentioned cloud browser - (so I had the live feeds for big brother - and somehow got to watch part of the feeds while on vacation thru cloud browser - I havent figured out if I should still keep that or not)


----------



## LauraB

angelmum3 said:


> ...
> Wait, someone didn't like a Mia? The horror... I really need to get my face a good scrub, will have to wait for a few paychecks before that's in my future - ...


My 19 year old stepdaughter. But to be fair to Mia she didn't even take it out of the box. Just said she wasn't into "face cleaning stuff". So I gave her the receipt and she went back to Sephora and bought $188 of make up stuff  . She was very nice (and cautious) about it because she didn't want to hurt my feelings. I told her we could buy an extra brush for mine and she can try it if she wants. She said she might, but I think she was just being polite. I don't mind, it was a gift and I just want her to have what she enjoys. So all is good.


----------



## angelmum3

Laura - I fully support your attitude!  (probably because it matches my own!) I really dont like gift cards (so many things have gone wrong with gift cards, and the losers arent the companies that sell the gift cards!)

So I try and search out gifts, but I dont want a gift laying in a corner gathering dust, I keep and give receipts, and have offered to take it back for them if better!


----------



## julip

I hope everyone had a really nice Christmas and some fun plans for New Year's Eve!


----------



## Candee15

Thank you, Angelmum3.  That's NOT TMI.  I really appreciate your suggestions!!!

I went and downloaded Solitaire (I can't believe I forgot that one since I love solitaire), the flashlight, TWC (love that one), and Yelp.

I am trying Seize the Day for list making, but I'm just evaluating now.  I want a really good, fun, user friendly list maker.

Thank you!!!

Lynn


----------



## julip

Candee - for lists I really like zenbe lists. For groceries, I mainly use Grocery IQ.


----------



## VictoriaP

Lynn, there's a whole section of KB dedicated to Apple devices, and several threads in that section pertaining to "best apps".  It's a good place to start!  I use Toodledo for to do's, and Checklist Wrangler for basic lists.  Checklist Wrangler is nice because you can set up lists as templates--my packing lists are all set up this way--and not have to recreate them each time you need them.

Laura--too bad about your stepdaughter and the Mia though.  I can only imagine how much better all of ourskin would look had we been able to start using these at a much younger age!  But i'm glad she was careful of your feelings, and glad she was able to find other things she wanted instead.  Bet that was a fun shopping spree for her!

Kindle Gracie--yes, Cafe du Monde is a must.  Hubby adores French Market coffee and beignets.  I think he plans to end up there every morning...which should be amusing as he's SO not an early riser, and you pretty much have to get there early from what I understand.  

Is it bad that I haven't even put all my presents away yet, but I'm ready to go shopping?  LOL


----------



## Candee15

julip said:


> Candee - for lists I really like zenbe lists. For groceries, I mainly use Grocery IQ.


Thank you, Julip

I downloaded Grocery IQ, and it looks good.

My phone is a DroidX, and my favorite list app is LiveList, which apparently is not available for my iPod Touch. Sigh!

It's great to share suggestions here, though, since there are SO MANY apps available. My favorites that I have purchased SO FAR are Bookmark (for audiobooks) and Sleep Machine. Great apps!!!


----------



## Candee15

VictoriaP said:


> Lynn, there's a whole section of KB dedicated to Apple devices, and several threads in that section pertaining to "best apps". It's a good place to start! I use Toodledo for to do's, and Checklist Wrangler for basic lists. Checklist Wrangler is nice because you can set up lists as templates--my packing lists are all set up this way--and not have to recreate them each time you need them.
> 
> Hi, Victoria,
> 
> Wow! I didn't even know there are threads on KB for Apple devices. I'm off to look. Thank you, thank you!
> 
> Lynn


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jane917 said:


> Which Pandora charms did you get?? My bracelet is full, so I need to start a new one for all the charms on my wish list. The clips are very nice and keep them all in order. I also have a safety chain on mine.


I got 3 of the aloha spacers, the sleigh, the I love you block, and the blue heart murano glass bead. My anniversary is next week and I'll be getting another glass bead to balance it out, another spacer, and 2 clips (probably the pink sapphire heart ones). I also want an oxidized silver bracelet since right now I only have the pink leather one.

About 6 weeks ago, I bought myself the pink leather bracelet and a heart charm. I tend to worry a lot and fiddle with my bracelets or a worry stone when I do. The day I bought my bracelet, my dad told me my mom wasn't doing very well.. I bought the heart charm with her in mind.. Well, the very next day, my dad said she was doing much better. I like to think that it was due to my "worry" bracelet.

My oldest daughter has a pandora bracelet too. I gave it to her for her 16th birthday (bought it from someone here on KB and it had the safety chain on it). She loves hers. She got a sleigh too (hubs bought mine, youngest daughter bought older daughter one) so we have matching charms.


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Kindle Gracie--yes, Cafe du Monde is a must. Hubby adores French Market coffee and beignets. I think he plans to end up there every morning...which should be amusing as he's SO not an early riser, and you pretty much have to get there early from what I understand.


Oh no, no, no. They serve all day long and you can go there anytime and have your coffee and beignets.

For those of you who bought the *Neutra Sonic*, what are your reviews? My DIL seemed to like hers, but I think something must be wrong with the one that I bought for my step-daughter.

How do you think they compare to the Clarasonic and does everyone that got them seem to like them?


----------



## angelmum3

I love this thread!

Luv - your bracelet sounds great... I too use my braclets (not Pandora) as a "worry" bead!

Victoria - thanks for that reminder!!

*duh - Love Pandora Radio - my dad got an iphone4 and that plus the weather app are his favorite!  I've uploaded some of my itunes library to my iphone, at Thanksgiving, my dd couldnt believe how "old" my songs were (ok, Barry Manilow, Carpenters and Clay Aiken are dorky - but thats me!!)  BUT - I put her on Pandora and she happily listened to the Beatles (yeah, how come they arent "old"?  ROFLOL)

Victoria - I'm thinking that alarm app might be a good choice for these eyes, and I like how you can shake it to make it a flashlight - that would've been perfect in the hotel...


----------



## VictoriaP

TuneIn Radio is another good streaming music app--you can "tune in" radio stations from around the world. We bought it at first because we can't get good radio reception on our mountainside, and we have a friend who runs one of the local stations--could never hear his stuff unless we were out of the house. But we quickly found we use it even more to pick up stations in other places we've been--like Clare-FM in County Clare, Ireland, which we listened to in the car most of the time we were over there. 

And to keep on our accessories topic:



JLAB's J3 Noise Isolating Earbuds--my favorite headset! (Yes, they come in colors other than pink! LMAO)

I'll confess I bought these at first because of the color (actually bought the previous model). I bought the new ones after picking up the white/silver ones for my husband--as much as I liked mine, the new model was SO much better that I absolutely had to have my own set. The stock Apple set is pretty bad really, and you'll know it once you've listened to better pairs. These come with four sizes of ear fittings, and with a cute little round carry case...which I never use any more because mine are carried in the front pocket of my Shinnorie pouch. But hubby uses his carry case all the time, and keeps one of the two prong airline headset adapters in the little pocket inside the cover. Very handy!

I added these new replacement silicone pieces this week and they're supposed to ship out in the next day or so--



The double flange is supposed to do an even better job at shutting out outside noises. I'm looking forward to trying them out on the New Orleans flight in a few weeks.


----------



## Jane917

I got a tagging for Christmas! I am excited to get home tomorrow and give it a try. I also got a docking station for my iTouch. My DILs loved their Tassies.

We head home tomorrow after 5 days in Portland. Rain rain and more rain!


----------



## mlewis78

I bought V-Moda earphones (in the ear) a few years ago and ended up not using much, although I still carry them in my purse.  When walking in the city, they do nothing to keep outside noises out, so I had to turn the volume up, which is not good for my ears.  So I've used over the ear headphones most of the time.  The noise cancellation on my Audio Technica Quiet Point headphones no longer works, but the barrier that they create between my ears and the traffic helps a lot and now I can't stand to walk around without them.


----------



## corkyb

What's a tagging?


----------



## VictoriaP

I haven't yet tried full noise cancelling earbuds.  The noise isolating (which doesn't completely shut outside noise out, but rather, mutes it somewhat) on the JLABs is pretty good though; I bought them for hubby more for that feature than anything else--he's the kind of person that gets really strung out by "people noise" on planes.  I was using my old JLABs on our flights to & from Ireland last year, and I was a lot more comfortable on them than he was with his old Apple set.  He thanked me more than once on our last few trips for making him get better earbuds.

We do use these for music though and not speech; I'm thinking if I were going for something to listen to audiobooks on a plane or similarly noisy environment, I'd probably want full noise cancellation.


----------



## Candee15

VictoriaP said:


> And to keep on our accessories topic:
> 
> 
> 
> JLAB's J3 Noise Isolating Earbuds--my favorite headset! (Yes, they come in colors other than pink! LMAO)
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect timing! I was just complaining to my husband today about how I hate the earbuds that came with my iPod Touch. The HURT my ears horribly!!! I am going to order the ones you have.
> 
> *One question: Are both cords equal length? I have an old pair of earbuds that have one very short cord and one very long cord to wrap around the head. I don't want ones like that again. I prefer the two equal length ones.* Thank you!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

They're of equal length.


----------



## skyblue

I really love my Bose cancellation headphones, but wish they were more portable for travel.  I don't use the Apple earbuds as they are very uncomfortable.  I like the soft tips, too, Victoria.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I use the Bose in-ear headphones and LOVE them. They are the absolute best headphones.


----------



## Candee15

VictoriaP said:


> They're of equal length.


Great. Thank you!


----------



## VictoriaP

Luvmy4brats said:


> I use the Bose in-ear headphones and LOVE them. They are the absolute best headphones.


Bose generally blows everything else away...both in quality and unfortunately in price. The Bose in ear ones don't look too bad pricewise though, around $70 on Amazon. I just couldn't justify it for myself--the earbuds are only really used when I'm traveling, and we don't do that enough to put any more money into it than I had to. Speakers, on the other hand, I use almost every day, so we spend a bit more on those!

If I used them daily, I might consider a pricier set, although the quality on the JLABs is really astonishing for their $20 price tag. Just before we left for Atlanta, my MIL tried out my J3's and loved them. I left her the J2's to use while I was gone. At the first phone call, I asked how they were working and she said she missed my J3's because they were so much better. Hello, Amazon Prime--she had a new set of J3's arrive for her at my house the next day. LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

VictoriaP, I don't know where you are staying but I think you should visit the Guerlain Spa. We probably have stock in this spa, with all the Meteorites we have purchased!

http://therooseveltneworleans.com/guerlainSpa.php


----------



## luvmy4brats

Victoria, because of my tinnitus, I use my headphones daily (and nightly) so use that to justify the cost. That and all the audio books I listen to.


----------



## skyblue

Luvmy4brats said:


> Victoria, because of my tinnitus, I use my headphones daily (and nightly) so use that to justify the cost. That and all the audio books I listen to.


The Bose are incredible for tinnitus! I forget what complete silence is like!


----------



## luvmy4brats

skyblue said:


> The Bose are incredible for tinnitus! I forget what complete silence is like!


Well, I don't get complete silence, but they do help quite a bit. I can't be anywhere without some sort of noise. The TV or radio is always on. Silence equals ringing. Ringing equals crazy & cranky Heather. Unfortunately, music or sound machines keeps hubs awake at night, so headphones are a must.


----------



## skyblue

Luvmy4brats said:


> Well, I don't get complete silence, but they do help quite a bit. I can't be anywhere without some sort of noise. The TV or radio is always on. Silence equals ringing. Ringing equals crazy & cranky Heather. Unfortunately, music or sound machines keeps hubs awake at night, so headphones are a must.


Kind of like me and reading at night. The light drives my hubby's crazy, so I purchased a sleep mask for him. I can read so I'm not cranky, and the mask blocks the light so he's not cranky! Perfect!


----------



## VictoriaP

Wow, I had no idea they were useful against tinnitus!  Mine comes and goes, so it's typically not too too problematic--it's mostly prescription-induced, but sometimes migraine induced and yeah, a little hearing damage (LOL--I like my music loud and always have.)


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh no, no, no. They serve all day long and you can go there anytime and have your coffee and beignets.
> 
> For those of you who bought the *Neutra Sonic*, what are your reviews? My DIL seemed to like hers, but I think something must be wrong with the one that I bought for my step-daughter.
> 
> How do you think they compare to the Clarasonic and does everyone that got them seem to like them?


I bought 3 Nutrasonics. My best friend loves hers, my younger son's g/f is obsessed with face cleaning and has been overusing hers. She said her face was feeling a little raw. I told her not to overdo it.  My oldest sons g/f seemed to like hers but not quite as enthused as other g/f. They all LOVED their Tassi's.  I would say the Nutrasonics do the same job as the Clarisonic, but maybe a little more cheaply made...not as solid as the Clarisonic. We'll see how they hold up. Younger son's g/f will probably wear her's out soon at this rate


----------



## Candee15

Does anyone here have a recommendation for a good (priced within reason) portable speakers/dock for the iPod Touch (iPod, etc.)?  I definitely want one soon!  I would prefer one with a clock, if possible, so it can also serve as my clock radio on my nightstand, but I want to be able to take it downstairs to my kitchen or family room and listen to my audiobooks (and/or music, of course).  

I am sooooo excited about my iPod Touch and can foresee gettinging a LOT of use out of it all over my house.  

I'm off to Best Buy this morning to see what they have and to hopefully pick up some earbuds ... BUT I would LOVE to get suggestions/recommendations from my KB friends as to a fun/useful speaker/dock system.

Thank you all!!!

Lynn


----------



## mlewis78

VictoriaP said:


> Bose generally blows everything else away...both in quality and unfortunately in price. The Bose in ear ones don't look too bad pricewise though, around $70 on Amazon. I just couldn't justify it for myself--the earbuds are only really used when I'm traveling, and we don't do that enough to put any more money into it than I had to. Speakers, on the other hand, I use almost every day, so we spend a bit more on those!
> 
> If I used them daily, I might consider a pricier set, although the quality on the JLABs is really astonishing for their $20 price tag. Just before we left for Atlanta, my MIL tried out my J3's and loved them. I left her the J2's to use while I was gone. At the first phone call, I asked how they were working and she said she missed my J3's because they were so much better. Hello, Amazon Prime--she had a new set of J3's arrive for her at my house the next day. LOL


For $20, I'd give these a try, without expecting to wear them while outside where it's so loud. They're pretty too. My V-Moda's are nice for this type of earphone, but they were $100, so I was disappointed that they didn't cancel out loud talking and traffic noise. I didn't know better.

I thought that tinnitus was ringing inside of the ear. I'd had it now and then but not very frequently.


----------



## Rita

I hated the ear buds that came with my Zune because every time I would move the wire would rub against my clothing and the noise would transfer to the ears. It was so distracting. My Dad recommended the Bose earbuds. Although pricey they have been worth it. 

For all the Clarisonic enablers it's all your fault that I keep looking at them. I came so close to ordering the Mia from QVC when they had it as the today's special value recently, but I waited too long and missed out. It was a really good deal too and I keep checking back to see if they have it back in stock, but so far they don't. If anyone sees that kind of deal again let me know so that I can drool over it.


----------



## VictoriaP

Rita said:


> For all the Clarisonic enablers it's all your fault that I keep looking at them. I came so close to ordering the Mia from QVC when they had it as the today's special value recently, but I waited too long and missed out. It was a really good deal too and I keep checking back to see if they have it back in stock, but so far they don't. If anyone sees that kind of deal again let me know so that I can drool over it.


Don't drool next time, just hit buy! 

Seriously...as someone who debated that purchase for nearly two months, and who paid full price through the Clarisonic website so I could get the limited edition Mia--my only real regret is that I didn't buy sooner. It's worth what I paid and then some. Even on days where I can barely get out of bed due to fatigue, I find myself getting up just to wash my face. It's that good. I've stopped breaking out in spite of the three meds that were causing the problem, my skin is smoother, softer, skin tone is more even, and pores are starting to minimize. And that's using it just once a day most days, with the delicate brush and only one minute due to my hyper-sensitive skin!

While the deals on Amazon aren't quite as good as that one was, you can still get a Mia on there for around the same price ($120), it just won't come with as many extras. If price is a little less of a concern, get it through the Clarisonic website, and they're including about $60 in goodies right now. Or upgrade to the Plus model on QVC, which includes two more brushes and an extra full sized bottle of the gentle cleanser--that's also around a $60 bonus for the same price as Amazon or Clarisonic directly.


----------



## angelmum3

Help?

Somebody way back posted about mineral type eye shadow I believe?  you can order it, and its less expensive?  

DD 14 is getting into makeup - I hooked her up with a starter foundation kit, and handed over some of the basic eye shadow from my collection...


----------



## Rita

VictoriaP said:


> Don't drool next time, just hit buy!
> 
> Seriously...as someone who debated that purchase for nearly two months, and who paid full price through the Clarisonic website so I could get the limited edition Mia--my only real regret is that I didn't buy sooner. It's worth what I paid and then some. Even on days where I can barely get out of bed due to fatigue, I find myself getting up just to wash my face. It's that good. I've stopped breaking out in spite of the three meds that were causing the problem, my skin is smoother, softer, skin tone is more even, and pores are starting to minimize. And that's using it just once a day most days, with the delicate brush and only one minute due to my hyper-sensitive skin!
> 
> While the deals on Amazon aren't quite as good as that one was, you can still get a Mia on there for around the same price ($120), it just won't come with as many extras. If price is a little less of a concern, get it through the Clarisonic website, and they're including about $60 in goodies right now. Or upgrade to the Plus model on QVC, which includes two more brushes and an extra full sized bottle of the gentle cleanser--that's also around a $60 bonus for the same price as Amazon or Clarisonic directly.


Victoria, I'm wondering if the Clarisonic Plus would be a better buy versus the Mia. I've never washed my face with anything other than soap and a wash rag so this is all new to me. Have any of the Clarisonic owners on here found they like one better than the other? If you have the plus do you actually use it on the whole body?? Sorry for the questions, but I have to research and ask questions before I make a big purchase.


----------



## VictoriaP

Rita said:


> Victoria, I'm wondering if the Clarisonic Plus would be a better buy versus the Mia. I've never washed my face with anything other than soap and a wash rag so this is all new to me. Have any of the Clarisonic owners on here found they like one better than the other? If you have the plus do you actually use it on the whole body?? Sorry for the questions, but I have to research and ask questions before I make a big purchase.


I don't have the Plus, so I can't comment on that. I have the Mia, and I use mine on my whole body. I use the Delicate brush for my face, and the Normal brush for the rest, as recommended by Clarisonic. It works well; even without the special body brush and mode that the Plus has, I'm seeing significant improvement in the areas I'm using it. The disadvantage--regardless of model--is that you go through battery life much more quickly, because obviously it takes longer to use over the entire body than just on your face.

The two reasons I would pick the Plus is that I would prefer to have the charging cradle over the p-link charger included with the Mia, and I would like the adjustable timer than tells you when to move from one section of your face to another. Both of these are really a matter of personal preference though, and I'm certainly doing fine without them. The body brush and special body brush mode are probably great to have, but I have no real problem in using my Mia the way I have so far.


----------



## Rita

VictoriaP said:


> I don't have the Plus, so I can't comment on that. I have the Mia, and I use mine on my whole body. I use the Delicate brush for my face, and the Normal brush for the rest, as recommended by Clarisonic. It works well; even without the special body brush and mode that the Plus has, I'm seeing significant improvement in the areas I'm using it. The disadvantage--regardless of model--is that you go through battery life much more quickly, because obviously it takes longer to use over the entire body than just on your face.
> 
> The two reasons I would pick the Plus is that I would prefer to have the charging cradle over the p-link charger included with the Mia, and I would like the adjustable timer than tells you when to move from one section of your face to another. Both of these are really a matter of personal preference though, and I'm certainly doing fine without them. The body brush and special body brush mode are probably great to have, but I have no real problem in using my Mia the way I have so far.


I like the added feature of the timer on the Plus. I found out about that while looking up Clarisonic reviews on Youtube. I have decided I definitely want a Clarisonic (thanks to everyone here  ), but will wait just a little longer to see if QVC or some other site offers a better deal around New Years. Thanks for all your advise Victoria. I appreciate it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

If/when they offer that leopard print Mia again, I will be on it so fast it will make your head spin.  We'll see who hits "BUY" first VictoriaP or me.

Word of warning:  All that money on a Sonicare toothbrush to keep my teeth nice and clean and I've just returned from the orthodontist.  Who knew that with age you lose bone and your teeth shift?    I've never worn braces but always had perfectly straight teeth.  I noticed that one tooth has shifted back just a little.  It's not noticeable, but I know it.  The orthodontist said I was correct and very perceptive.  Now I'm going to get a retainer to pull that tooth back in position and hold my teeth in place as I grow old!  

There goes some of my accessory money on a new shiny retainer for my TEETH!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> If/when they offer that leopard print Mia again, I will be on it so fast it will make your head spin. We'll see who hits "BUY" first VictoriaP or me.
> 
> Word of warning: All that money on a Sonicare toothbrush to keep my teeth nice and clean and I've just returned from the orthodontist. Who knew that with age you lose bone and your teeth shift?  I've never worn braces but always had perfectly straight teeth. I noticed that one tooth has shifted back just a little. It's not noticeable, but I know it. The orthodontist said I was correct and very perceptive. Now I'm going to get a retainer to pull that tooth back in position and hold my teeth in place as I grow old!
> 
> There goes some of my accessory money on a new shiny retainer for my TEETH!!!


At least it's just a retainer...I probably need full braces again, as my lower teeth really have shifted quite a bit. But hey, I bet we can find a really cool retainer case for you!

And yeah, that leopard print is still calling me. It would be nice to have two just so I don't have to switch brushes to go from body to face. After all, I already have the matching leopard Tassi on order. LOL


----------



## Jane917

Candee15 said:


> Does anyone here have a recommendation for a good (priced within reason) portable speakers/dock for the iPod Touch (iPod, etc.)? I definitely want one soon! I would prefer one with a clock, if possible, so it can also serve as my clock radio on my nightstand, but I want to be able to take it downstairs to my kitchen or family room and listen to my audiobooks (and/or music, of course).
> 
> I am sooooo excited about my iPod Touch and can foresee gettinging a LOT of use out of it all over my house.
> 
> I'm off to Best Buy this morning to see what they have and to hopefully pick up some earbuds ... BUT I would LOVE to get suggestions/recommendations from my KB friends as to a fun/useful speaker/dock system.
> Lynn


I got the JBLonstage IIIp. I haven't even taken off the wrapper yet, but it was recommended by someone on KB. There is a topic I starteted on the Ipod/ippad topic. Mine does not have a clock, but I know they make some models with clocks.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have the leopard Tassi.    It didn't work.  I still want the leopard Mia!


----------



## Jane917

Luvmy4brats said:


> Victoria, because of my tinnitus, I use my headphones daily (and nightly) so use that to justify the cost. That and all the audio books I listen to.


Now I am really confused. Headphones help with tinnitus? Sometimes mine is so loud I can hardly hear the TV. In addition to my hearing loss, it drives me crazy....BUT in the next couple of weeks I will be getting my first set of hearing aids. I am pretty excited, but it will curb my spending for a while. I will ask my audiologist about the earbuds/headphones. I have never been able to use earbuds because they hurt my ears so much.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane, I'll be interested to hear how you do with your hearing aids.  I have hearing loss in my left ear.  I discovered it with my headphones.  I thought something was wrong with them when the right ear bud fell out and I couldn't hear anything in the left ear bud.  I switched the ear buds and discovered it was not them, but my ears.  The ENT says that my right ear makes up for the difference but if my hearing gets worse in that ear I'll need a hearing aid too.

Between teeth and and hearing, getting older is hard!


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> Now I am really confused. Headphones help with tinnitus? Sometimes mine is so loud I can hardly hear the TV. In addition to my hearing loss, it drives me crazy....BUT in the next couple of weeks I will be getting my first set of hearing aids. I am pretty excited, but it will curb my spending for a while. I will ask my audiologist about the earbuds/headphones. I have never been able to use earbuds because they hurt my ears so much.


One thing I found with earbuds is that the ones with silicone inserts make a big difference as far as comfort goes. Because mine included multiple sizes of inserts, I was able to find a size that was actually comfortable for me, unlike the stock Apple earbuds. My husband actually uses two different sizes, the smallest size for one ear and the next size up for the other--the one ear canal just is that much smaller than the other, and trying to use the middle size in that ear actually hurt him.



Kindle Gracie said:


> I have the leopard Tassi.  It didn't work. I still want the leopard Mia!


Sigh. That's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> Jane, I'll be interested to hear how you do with your hearing aids. I have hearing loss in my left ear. I discovered it with my headphones. I thought something was wrong with them when the right ear bud fell out and I couldn't hear anything in the left ear bud. I switched the ear buds and discovered it was not them, but my ears. The ENT says that my right ear makes up for the difference but if my hearing gets worse in that ear I'll need a hearing aid too.
> 
> Between teeth and and hearing, getting older is hard!


My hearing loss is in both ears, with slopping loss in the low AND high frequencies. I blame the high frequency loss on an Elton John concert I went to a few years ago, but it more than likely is genetic. My mid range frequencies are at a 35-40dB loss, with even more loss in the high and low frequencies. I am a speech pathologist and HAVE to be able to hear soft kids voices and discriminate between the sounds they make. It has been very difficult in the past few years. DH has a low voice, and we laugh a lot about what I THINK he has said. Have you seen an audiologist? A loss in one ear is not made up by no loss in the other ear. Jane


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane, I've sent you a PM so I won't clutter up this thread with hearing aid discussion.


----------



## Candee15

Jane917 said:


> I got the JBLonstage IIIp. I haven't even taken off the wrapper yet, but it was recommended by someone on KB. There is a topic I starteted on the Ipod/ippad topic. Mine does not have a clock, but I know they make some models with clocks.


I'm kind of "over" having a clock...so I'm interested to hear how you like the JBLonstage IIIp. That looks interesting!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I considered this one for a Christmas gift for someone because of the price and the great reviews, but didn't end up getting it because I had already bought enough.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/JBL-On-Stage-Micro-Portable-Speaker-Dock-for-iPod/14691562


----------



## luvmy4brats

Obviously my post didn't post. Poop.. Computer troubles. Let's try the iPad. 

I can't say headphones help my tinnitus. They just help me cope with it. I cannot be in a room with no sound. As soon as I am, the ringing in my ears seems to get much louder..certainly, it's no louder than it was 30 seconds ago, but now, ive noticed it, so it must be louder. Headphones keep my environment consistent and I'm not from noisy to quiet or vice versa.. Lots of time in a really loud room also causes issues.

My best coping mechanism (not a cure) is to always have something playing in the background, whether it's the tv, radio, iPod, ceiling fan, audiobook.. It's got to be something... Unfortunately, my husband and children don't share my need for noise.. That's where the headphones come in. To keep peace and harmony at home and I. The car, I wear my headphones when we're out and about and generally I the eveni gs if nothing d event on tv


----------



## mlewis78

Now that makes sense to me, Heather.  The background audio overtakes the ringing so that it's not as bothersome.  

I sleep with white noise machine that sounds like ocean waves.  If it's completely quiet, I start thinking and can't sleep.  Different problem than tinnitus.  When my neighbor has her guy over (which is most of the time that she's there), I have to have some white noise going, such as the TV, radio or CD player.  Otherwise their chatter and walking on bare floors drives me to distraction (walls are thin in my building).


----------



## Jen

Rita said:


> Victoria, I'm wondering if the Clarisonic Plus would be a better buy versus the Mia. I've never washed my face with anything other than soap and a wash rag so this is all new to me. Have any of the Clarisonic owners on here found they like one better than the other? If you have the plus do you actually use it on the whole body?? Sorry for the questions, but I have to research and ask questions before I make a big purchase.


Rita, I have the Plus - and I'm SO glad I got it. I've never used the face brush on my body so I can't comment on whether it matters, but I have a few problem areas and the body brush has made such a huge difference in the month I've had it. I know someone said that there isn't much to get rid of the back of the arm bumps - but I use the body brush on mine with an exfoliator every day and they are practically gone. I figured if I was spending $150, I might as well spend a little more for a more versatile one. I love the charging cradle too, it just lives there. I use the medium speed for my face also, and I wouldn't have that with the Mia. Also, the Plus has a 20 minute battery life in the shower, so that isn't a worry. 
I got this package from QVC, I thought it was a good deal - (the picture link thing is not working for me today, so here is the link) -

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A91964.desc.Clarisonic-PLUS-for-the-Face-and-Body.cm_scid.zone


----------



## Candee15

Kindle Gracie said:


> I considered this one for a Christmas gift for someone because of the price and the great reviews, but didn't end up getting it because I had already bought enough.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/JBL-On-Stage-Micro-Portable-Speaker-Dock-for-iPod/14691562


I'm definitely going to look at the JBLs... and more Logitechs. I went to Best Buy to try them yesterday, but the closest Best Buy to me didn't have a lot of stock, obviously. I may try another one today.


----------



## skyblue

The Bose Noise Cancellation headphones I own are not earbuds.  Mine fit over the ear.  When I have the noise cancellation feature turned on, but no music playing, I don't hear any ringing in my ears.  It is completely silent.  I would love to travel with them for this reason, but they take up a lot of real estate in my bag.


----------



## julip

angelmum3 said:


> Help?
> 
> Somebody way back posted about mineral type eye shadow I believe? you can order it, and its less expensive?
> 
> DD 14 is getting into makeup - I hooked her up with a starter foundation kit, and handed over some of the basic eye shadow from my collection...


angelmum - are you thinking of Alima Pure? I use their mineral foundation, and they also have a really nice collection of mineral eyeshadows, liners, and blushes. You can buy small samples, plus they give a couple little samples with each order! Great company.


----------



## Jane917

julip said:


> angelmum - are you thinking of Alima Pure? I use their mineral foundation, and they also have a really nice collection of mineral eyeshadows, liners, and blushes. You can buy small samples, plus they give a couple little samples with each order! Great company.


My Alima Pure samples arrived yesterday. I am sampling 4 foundation colors, 3 blushes, and 2 finishing powders. I have to say, the samples are very generous! They seem like a great company, and I look forward to ordering from them. Their CS was very helpful suggesting colors for me to try.


----------



## julip

Jane - so glad to hear! I hope you find the perfect match with the foundation. They are easy to custom blend yourself, though - they are very forgiving. I have a shallow dish I actually got from a different mineral makeup company a long time ago which I use to swirl my minerals. All I do when I custom blend is shake some of each of the two colors I want to mix in it - just enough for a few applications really - shake it side to side a bit, and voila, custom color. 

Oh! I just found my mixing bowl. Good thing because I wanted to get new ones. I used to use this mineral brand, Pure Luxe Cosmetics, but then I tried Alima and liked it a little better - though this company is very good too.

It wouldn't be good for travel since the lid is just a cap basically - but hey, it would be a pretty display of Meteorites ! And it is a great swirl size too - lots of swishing room.


----------



## julip

I just wanted to share a couple of my recent favorite things. Anyone else have a DiscGear? I have 2 of these, and I love them! One I use for audio and the other I use for video, though I probably could fit about everything in one since this one holds 120 discs. I just wanted to keep them more organized and separate. When I'm done stowing all my DVDs and CDs, whichever has the most room left I'll put my wii game discs in that one.

I have the faux leather stackables. If I had known at the time there was a matte plastic version for cheaper, I may have gone for those instead since they are virtually the same except for the material and that the less expensive one holds 100 vs 120. But I decided to stick with the faux leather since I like the way they look, and it seemed too $$ to send them back for exchange.

Faux leather left, matte plastic right:
 

I don't know if all the models come with a literature album, but the 2 stackable models at least from QVC do. That is where you can put all your liner notes and inserts from the CD/DVD cases. It also comes with numbers and letters to cross-reference to your Discgear units/slots. They have a free online database to catalog your collection and print out a tray list. At first I was overwhelmed thinking I had to alphabetize everything before entering in the data, but then I read their intention is for people to be able to take a random stack and start typing. Once you are done or everytime you add more discs, you can then print out the list in alphabetical order, with the corresponding slot next to the name. So easy and stress free - my OCD was working overtime thinking how I was ever going to buy another disc title that wasn't at the end of the alphabet.  I'm keeping some of the jewel cases that have special features or artwork, but the generic ones I read that people donate them to their local library.

Here's the DiscGear site where you can see all the different models: http://www.discgear.com/Products/DiscGear/PID-LIT50(DiscGearStaging).aspx . Amazon has some too, but I don't know if they all come with the literature album.

The other thing I'm loving right now is my Slanket ! I had resisted getting one of these or their competitor, the Snuggie (which according to the Slanket reviewers, isn't quite as nice as the Slanket), thinking all I had to do was wear my soft snuggly Barefoot Dreams robe backwards to do the same thing - but this is soooo much better. Overall - arms, length, wraparound - it is so oversized and snuggly and is so warm without being too warm. I got the Ultimate, which has a foot pocket (love!) and hand pocket, but there are other styles without those. Some reviews have reported excessive shedding, mostly with particular colors I think, but I washed both my leopard and dark blue together before using and there was barely any lint in the trap. Some people have reported more shedding with the purple, but it sounds like for the most part that went away after the first couple of washes. I love this so much I'm thinking of getting the reversible leopard/pink . I probably would have gotten it in the first place, but there weren't any reviews yet at the time I ordered, plus I really wanted the foot pocket! But really, there is so much extra fabric at the bottom that one could make their own easily with their sewing machine. My dog likes to sleep on my lap under the blanket, and with this I can have my arms free yet still toasty warm.


----------



## Asphodel

Hi all. 

After seeing mention of the Clarisonic in another thread (which referred back to this one), I was intrigued and had to come catch up on this thread to see what was going on in here. It's taken me about a week to read the whole thread, and I'm now dangerously close to ordering a Clarisonic - just can't decide between a Mia and a Plus.

I received a catalogue from Ulta in the mail today, and on the cover it shows a special in which you can get a free philosophy makeup optional skin 4-pc. kit with any $75 philosophy skincare purchase while supplies last. The kit includes small containers of *when hope is not enough*, *purity made simple*, *hope in a tube* and *hope in a jar*. I looked at Ulta.com and I don't see it there, but all the other sales in the catalogue (including a $3.50 off any philosophy purchase of $10 or more) seem to be dated 01/02/11-01/22/11, so perhaps that's why they aren't on Ulta's website yet.

I love philosophy's *Amazing Grace * but have never tried any of their skincare products, so I plan to get some of the *purity made simple * to go with the Clarisonic I will probably buy. XD

I'm not sure if this helps, but the philosophy coupon in my Ulta catalogue also says "For online purchases, enter the coupon code 47269 in the space provided in your shopping basket and click 'apply code'."


----------



## sem

Asphodel: Thanks for sharing and welcome to this thread. You will love the clarisonic whether it is the Mia or Plus. I have the plus so that I can use it all over but others have reported that they use the Mia as a body brush.

RE: the coupon code - I'm not sure but sometimes the code is only good for one use so maybe we better save it for you! (Not sure if this is the case with this code).

Stay away from the Purse thread - it can get expensive in there!


----------



## Asphodel

sem said:


> RE: the coupon code - I'm not sure but sometimes the code is only good for one use so maybe we better save it for you! (Not sure if this is the case with this code).


Thanks for the welcome. 

Fortunately (or unfortunately, if you ask my DH) there is an Ulta between my home and my work, so I will go in person to buy my philosophy goodies. (I also want to look at these much-loved meteorites I've read so much about.)

I don't know if the coupon is one-time use or not, but since I don't plan to use it I guess it's up for grabs.


----------



## Jen

Welcome Asphodel!  I agree with sem, you'll love it either way.  I have the Plus, and I'm happy I got it - but everyone is different!  

If anyone is interested, the Body Shop has a deal for today that if you add a $5 "bag for life" (reusable grocery bag) to your cart you get 50% off any purchase.  I'm not sure if it extends to tomorrow or ends tomorrow, but it's at least good through today.


----------



## ZsuZsu

Thanks to the folks on this thread, I was able to give my mother a few ideas for Christmas gifts this year... She bought me a "Clarisonic Classic" (I did ask for a Mia), but after looking on their site to see the differences in features, I think I am quite happy with the Classic.  It is not quite as compact as the Mia, but it is still very comfortable to hold- and it has 2 different speeds and time settings.  I registered it and now have a $25 coupon that I am going to use to order some "Normal" brushes (mine came with Delicate ones) to use on my body.
I have pretty sensitive skin, so I have just been using it once a day for now on the 1 minute setting- I think I am ready to move to twice a day since my skin seems to LOVE the Clarisonic! My Clarisonic came with 3 sample cleaners- so far I have only tried the "gentle cleanser", and I like it but I may be shopping for some Philosophy cleanser soon....

The other thing that she gave me that I am really loving is a gift set of Keihl's products- the lightweight body lotion is great and not at ALL greasy.  The Soy Milk and Honey Body Polish smells heavenly (haven't tried it yet) and I LOVE the Nurturing Body Washing Cream!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> Is that leopard Calling Kindle Gracie and VictoriaP!!!


LEOPARD *AND* PINK! I'm in love! My husband, on the other hand, got an entirely appalled look on his face, and is still in the other room muttering, "Wow. Just, wow." He's got no issues with the leopard or the pink, but he much prefers my loungewear to be from Victoria's Secret. 

And yes, here's another reminder--GO REGISTER YOUR CLARISONICS. Get your coupon, pick up two twin packs of extra brushes at under $14 per brush once you use the coupon. It's a steal, and we know you'll use them! LOL You do have to place a minimum $50 order to get the $25 off to work, that's the one catch. I ordered a twin pack of the Delicates for my face and a twin pack of Normals for my body--all in the limited edition pink brushes, naturally, because this is _me_ we're talking about here! No charge for ground shipping, and if you're any place other than Washington state, there shouldn't be tax. And registering is easy, just fill out the online form. Now I have enough brushes on hand to cover at least the next six months...just in time for the next Sephora sale, right?

(I never register anything else, BTW, but this deal was too good to pass up.)

Welcome, Asphodel, and ZsuZsu, congrats on the wonderful gifts!


----------



## mlewis78

skyblue said:


> The Bose Noise Cancellation headphones I own are not earbuds. Mine fit over the ear. When I have the noise cancellation feature turned on, but no music playing, I don't hear any ringing in my ears. It is completely silent. I would love to travel with them for this reason, but they take up a lot of real estate in my bag.


I can't manage with a small bag because I wear my over-the-ear headphones EVERYWHERE. I have to carry either a large handbag or a small one plus a tote (Longchamps, for example).

I've used the Bose headphones that have no noise cancellation. They were OK, but they didn't last. The cord developed a short (cord is not removable from the headset). Bose doesn't fix them but offered me new ones at a reduced cost. I did that once, but when those died, I didn't want to buy the same again. I have also used the on-the-ear Bose headphones (without noise cancellation) and still have them, but they are uncomfortable for me. They put pressure on my ears and allow more outside noise to leak in. I considered buying the noise-cancellation over-the-ear headphones but then discovered the Audio Technica Quiet Tone for about $130 (list price $200). I can't spend $300 on headphones that won't last forever.


----------



## angelmum3

most of you are better at quoting - or commenting on all these lovely finds!!

*Julip* I think that was it! Thanks, I want to get dd a couple of samples till she figures out her colors!

I keep looking at those clarisonics and clones...

*Asphodel* Welcome - and I just got the ad in the mail with the same online code - so I'd say its a general code! Just came back from the mall looked in the mail and thought - Kindle Friends are ahead of the game!!


----------



## Addie

Welcome, Asphodel and ZsuZsu!

I'm not a big animal print fan, but I love that leopard and pink Slanket! I would wear the pink on the outside with the leopard as an accent. Very cute!
I hope everyone had a lovely holiday, and I'm getting excited for 2011! Haven't decided if I'll go out or not, but the weather looks like it'll be good here: high of 70, low of 41.
Hope all those having to deal with the bad weather are safe and warm!


----------



## Rita

Asphodel said:


> Hi all.
> 
> After seeing mention of the Clarisonic in another thread (which referred back to this one), I was intrigued and had to come catch up on this thread to see what was going on in here. It's taken me about a week to read the whole thread, and I'm now dangerously close to ordering a Clarisonic - just can't decide between a Mia and a Plus.
> 
> I received a catalogue from Ulta in the mail today, and on the cover it shows a special in which you can get a free philosophy makeup optional skin 4-pc. kit with any $75 philosophy skincare purchase while supplies last. The kit includes small containers of *when hope is not enough*, *purity made simple*, *hope in a tube* and *hope in a jar*. I looked at Ulta.com and I don't see it there, but all the other sales in the catalogue (including a $3.50 off any philosophy purchase of $10 or more) seem to be dated 01/02/11-01/22/11, so perhaps that's why they aren't on Ulta's website yet.
> 
> I love philosophy's *Amazing Grace * but have never tried any of their skincare products, so I plan to get some of the *purity made simple * to go with the Clarisonic I will probably buy. XD
> 
> I'm not sure if this helps, but the philosophy coupon in my Ulta catalogue also says "For online purchases, enter the coupon code 47269 in the space provided in your shopping basket and click 'apply code'."


Hi Asphodel! I've been coming to this thread and reading about the Clarisonic and have come oh so close to hitting that add to the cart button!  Today QVC had the classic with 3 or 4 cleansers for $195.00 with free shipping. I think I'm going to hold out for the Clarisonic Plus. Hopefully they'll have it as a special in the near future.


----------



## sem

Just wanted to thank you all - I registered my Clarisonic and got the email saying to expect my coupon within 24 hours. That was two months ago - it never came! I had forgotten all about it. I just shot them an email so hope that I get the coupon. I too plan to spend it on brushes since my husband and I both use it everyday, the brushes wear out faster.


----------



## VictoriaP

sem said:


> Just wanted to thank you all - I registered my Clarisonic and got the email saying to expect my coupon within 24 hours. That was two months ago - it never came! I had forgotten all about it. I just shot them an email so hope that I get the coupon. I too plan to spend it on brushes since my husband and I both use it everyday, the brushes wear out faster.


I did have to email them for my code as well; waited two days for mine. They were very prompt in responding during business hours, so hopefully you'll have mail tomorrow morning!


----------



## skyblue

What is "clarisonic plus"?


----------



## VictoriaP

skyblue said:


> What is "clarisonic plus"?


Bigger than the Mia and with more features/goodies (body brush and charging cradle). http://www.clarisonic.com/shop/sonic-cleansing-system-plus.php


----------



## skyblue

VictoriaP said:


> Bigger than the Mia and with more features/goodies (body brush and charging cradle). http://www.clarisonic.com/shop/sonic-cleansing-system-plus.php


All this AND it's engravable!!


----------



## VictoriaP

skyblue said:


> All this AND it's engravable!!


LOL--the regular Mia is too, when you order direct. The limited edition is not.


----------



## skyblue

Gee, that might be a deal breaker!  That leopard print was so cool!


----------



## VictoriaP

skyblue said:


> Gee, that might be a deal breaker! That leopard print was so cool!


I know. I spent a couple of hours toying with possible engraving sayings before I decided on the LE Mia instead of the garnet. Some were pretty funny...very few were PG13. 

Sigh...and then the leopard comes out what, two weeks later? I should've waited, but who knew?! At least mine IS pink, sorta. LOL


----------



## skyblue

So true, Victoria!  Just like electronics, there's always something NEW and very appealing looming on the horizon......


----------



## Jen

Thanks for the reminder on registering my Clarisonic - I hadn't realized you got a coupon for doing that! I registered last night, and already got my coupon this morning. Bought a twin pack of normal brushes and a twin pack of body brushes. Now I'm good for at least a year - I have an extra delicate and sensitive brush too.

Has anyone ever used Philosophy's Microdelivery Peel? I got a couple of free samples with my skinstore order - OMG! I'm in LOVE with this stuff. I have a 10% discount at Sephora (apparently now I'm a VIB, very important beauty insider, woo hoo!) so I might buy the kit. Immediately after I did it my skin felt completely brand new, and looks great today. Of COURSE it's expensive, but I'm so in love with it I think I have to just bite the bullet. I've gotten completely hooked on Philosophy in the last month or so! I picked up Kiss me tonight after hearing you guys rave about it, it is pretty great!!

Something else I can strongly recommend for anyone with short curly hair (mine is above my shoulder) - is the Hercut curly bob catalyst. OMG again - this is exactly what I've been searching for - it has made it curlier, shinier and bouncier. I LOVE this stuff!!


----------



## Jane917

That curly bob seems just what I need! I can't find any Sephora coupon codes, other than the one for sale items. Are there any Sephora codes out there that I am missing?


----------



## Jen

Jane, you HAVE to try it!  I've tried every single curly product out there.  Second place is the Moroccanoil intense curl cream, but this stuff is way better!  I have been using it for literally a week, and I've had at least 3 people compliment my hair.  The ONLY difference is this stuff!  
I don't think there is a public code, I have a one time order at 10% off for making their VIB list, that's all.  Apparently I've spent enough there   !!  They're smart, because I'm definitely using the 10% for the Microdelivery Peel, and probably a back up bottle of the curly bob stuff.  And I probably won't stop there!!  
OH!  I forgot to mention - I know Neo didn't like them, but I really like the pressed meteorites!  Not as much as the balls, but it's perfect for on the go - at least for me.  The container is a little larger than I thought it was going to be (and much larger than it really needs to be), but it works for me.


----------



## Jane917

Jen, I was at The Skin Store site this morning, and I am sure I saw the Philosophy products for more than 10% off, including the Microdelivery Peel. 

I use Moroccan Oil Intense Curling Cream, so I really need to try CurlyBob!


----------



## skyblue

Would the Curly Bob cream work on longer, wavy hair?  My hair is below my shoulders and wavy.  In the summer it likes to frizz.   I would love something that would tame the frizz without having to straight iron it.  I usually style it with a curling brush in the winter.


----------



## Asphodel

skyblue,

You might also like a silkening mist like this one by Kenra.



It's lightweight, adds shine and tames frizzies while smelling fabulous.


----------



## Jen

THANKS for the heads up Jane! It sure is.

skyblue - they make a long hair curly product as well -


----------



## Candee15

VictoriaP said:


> And to keep on our accessories topic:
> 
> 
> 
> JLAB's J3 Noise Isolating Earbuds--my favorite headset! (Yes, they come in colors other than pink! LMAO)
> 
> 
> 
> The double flange is supposed to do an even better job at shutting out outside noises. I'm looking forward to trying them out on the New Orleans flight in a few weeks.


Hi!!! Thank you so much for the recommendation for these earbuds. I received them today from Amazon, and I love them already. They're lightweight and exactly what I was looking for. Thank you sooooo much!!!

Lynn


----------



## kjn33

I just ordered the JLAB J3 ear buds from Amazon, and I will be heading to Sephora for the Curly long layers catalyst hair product! I LOVE this thread!!


----------



## skyblue

So, is the Curly Long available in Sephora stores, or just online?


----------



## angelmum3

Dh lost his bluetooth a while ago - so for Christmas I picked this one -










He was so happy, and amazed at all the research I did, and it comes with a really cool recharger - it looks like a spaceage pen!

Then, he set it on the table next to his chair in the living room. Then, he washed the dishes... and he wasnt paying attention to the puppy...so, that night he went looking for his earbud... and complaining..."I know I put it RIGHT HERE!" finally he crawled around and... found pieces under the dining room table. Yep the dog got it  (he hasnt talked to the dog since)

Now the thing is he thinks I paid $100 for this! Hah - I got it at Amazon - 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001F50T6E/ref=oss_product
and ordered from the same seller, and bought him another one! I'm nice like that!


----------



## VictoriaP

Candee15 said:


> Hi!!! Thank you so much for the recommendation for these earbuds. I received them today from Amazon, and I love them already. They're lightweight and exactly what I was looking for. Thank you sooooo much!!!
> 
> Lynn


Glad you like them! Just do note that they do improve with "age"--there's a burn in period with them that once complete allows you to hear their complete tonal range. Still, they're pretty astonishing right out of the box. A friend has a pair on the way as well; we discovered this week that they'd added a few colors, and the new orange perfectly matched the new orange Shinnorie pouch and Orange Crush Decal Girl skin she'd ordered last week. LOL She has a set from JVC that she loves, so I'll be interested to see how these stack up.

I just got the double flange tips in the mail today for these; for now, I'm going to say they're not worth the extra money. I just don't see a big difference in comfort or in sound -- either enhancement or reduction in outside noise. They're good enough if you need replacement tips, but they're not worth it as an add-on. I'd like to find a foam set as I've heard those can improve the quality of sound, but eh...realistically, I just don't wear them often enough to justify continually throwing money at this particular accessory!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> So, is the Curly Long available in Sephora stores, or just online?


I don't know! I got it online, but it doesn't say online only, so I would say it is also in stores.



kjn33 said:


> I just ordered the JLAB J3 ear buds from Amazon, and I will be heading to Sephora for the Curly long layers catalyst hair product! I LOVE this thread!!


I KNOW!!


----------



## Addie

Angelmum, loved the story! Glad to hear you didn't pay $100 for it only to have your pup chew it to pieces!

Well, I've been using the masks I bought from The Body Shop during their 3 for $30 sale. I got the Tea Tree and the Seaweed one. I've been using only the Tea Tree Mask, and I really like it. It's nice and cooling. I just tried the Seaweed Mask. Goodness that one burns! But I suffered through until it dried and then washed it off. I'm not sure if they're actually doing anything, but they're fun to use once a week. I've never used masks before, so this is all new to me.


----------



## corkyb

I bought the aloe one but am not crazy about the smell.  I love hydrating masks.


----------



## angelmum3

Day 2 of DD and Bare Minerals - Now I have showed her parts of this thread, as I think a Mia is in her future (the white bumps on the back of her arms...) 

but, I showed her the Tassi's and thought maybe we should get those - well she really huffed and said, you just need to put your hair in a pony tail mom.... 

um, ok (well it did save me money wise eh?)

Tonight she said, "mom, I think I'd like those hair things you showed me, I can see where they'd be really helpful!! roflol, I had an extra large, soft terri cloth headband I gave her - for the time being.... 

she said that worked so much better than the pony!! 

see at 14 they really dont know everything!!


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *Asphodel*, for the rec! I will check that one out, too.

*angelmum*, my life is filled with puppies and kids. Life is never dull, is it?


----------



## VictoriaP

angelmum3 said:


> Day 2 of DD and Bare Minerals - Now I have showed her parts of this thread, as I think a Mia is in her future (the white bumps on the back of her arms...)
> 
> but, I showed her the Tassi's and thought maybe we should get those - well she really huffed and said, you just need to put your hair in a pony tail mom....
> 
> um, ok (well it did save me money wise eh?)
> 
> Tonight she said, "mom, I think I'd like those hair things you showed me, I can see where they'd be really helpful!! roflol, I had an extra large, soft terri cloth headband I gave her - for the time being....
> 
> she said that worked so much better than the pony!!
> 
> see at 14 they really dont know everything!!


Hey, at almost 40 I don't know everything either. It took getting my hairline wet several times before I caved on needing the Tassi to go with my Clarisonic.  Now if only mine would show up! I'm using a cloth headband and a clip to hold the rest out of my face, and I'm getting tired of it. For those who ordered directly from Tassi, was there ever a shipping notice and how long did they take to arrive? I've gotten nothing from them, just the immediate autoconfirmation of the order; no other word in the four business days since the order was placed last weekend.

Meanwhile, after doing my makeup today (remember, this isn't a daily event for me), I decided it's just about time to rethink that side of things. I need to investigate these minerals-based foundations next... *ducks and runs from the onslaught of Meteorites and other fun goodies*

Actually, I think the very first thing I need to do is go back a few pages and look at that inner lower lashline crayon Neo posted. I decided today that I don't like my eyeliners and want to toss them all. I need to do outer and possibly inner lining, it needs to be smudgeable but then stay put (if possible), and I like them soft. I'm terrible at liquid liners, so those are out, and the hard pencil ones seem to tear a bit at that very delicate skin. Thoughts?


----------



## skyblue

I would like to get a Tassi, but it will have to wait a bit.

I have tried every type of eyeliner out there.  The Smashbox, Bobbi Brown, and Mac in the pots work well, but they don't last all day on me despite the claims.  I've grown a bit lazy lately and have been using the smashbox Limitless eye liner which lasts just as long as the pots and goes on faster.  It doesn't tug at all, just glides on.  It is smudgable.  The colors are super nice too.

I've been using my Meteorites 03 as my makeup over my Dr Denese tinted sunscreen.  It's light and lovely.  I use the Meteorites 02 as a finishing powder.  It lasts all day and looks marvelous!


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> Meanwhile, after doing my makeup today (remember, this isn't a daily event for me), I decided it's just about time to rethink that side of things. I need to investigate these minerals-based foundations next... *ducks and runs from the onslaught of Meteorites and other fun goodies*


Victoria, I am really enjoying my samples of Alima Pure, and they come from our neighboring state of Oregon. I purchased several samples at $1 each, and am impressed by how the content of each sample. They have dozens of shades, and I had no idea where to start. I e-mailed CS, and they made suggestions based on the information I gave them. I have been using Bare Escentuals, but I think Alima Pure goes on smoother.


----------



## Neo

Hi VictoriaP !!!!!

Concerning the Tassi: I remember that I never got a shipping notice either, and that I got my Tassis on a Friday (I had ordered over the previous week-end). It may take a bit longer now though, what with Xmas and New Year's. I can't remember where they ship from, but I'm in New York (not sure it's any indication though).

For eye liners. The one I bought the other day (and really loving it, I'm buying one more next time I pass by a Sephora, because there is just no way I'm ever without again, it's that good!!!!), is really only for the inner lid (I use it top and bottom, with a learning curve for the top for me). I would not use it for the outside of the eye as an eye liner. It's the Emphasize from Tarte:



For the outside of the eye, I would use (and have used for years), the Crayon Creme, from Clinique. It's super soft (not dry/hard at all), smudgeable if needed, and just really works well (also recommended by my eye doctor, as I have very sensitive eyes):



Unfortunately I can't help you with foundation, as I don't use any, but I can help you with Meteorites if you need !!!


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*,

I am headed to Sephora tomorrow and one of the things on my list to check out is the Hourglass Veil primer. Wasn't it you who recommended it in the first place? I need a primer, and I like that this one has SPF.


----------



## VictoriaP

Hmmm...regarding the Tassi order, I can view the order on their site, but it says EXACTLY the same thing as the email I received within minutes of placing my order at midnight on the 24th.  It might as well be a screenshot of the mail, it's even formatted the same, and there's nothing on there beyond the fact that they've charged my card.  Nothing on the site that says "closed for the holidays from X to Y" or the equivalent.  I'm reminded of why I very very rarely order directly from companies like this; I can live with the wait, and I understand it's the holidays, but fer cryin' out loud, businesses need to remember to set expectations correctly or they end up with unhappy customers!  Grrrr....

Sigh.  Well, no sense in trying to contact them tomorrow, I suppose.  I'll contact them Monday.

Thanks, ladies, for the makeup recs; gives me somewhere to start looking!


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> *Neo*,
> 
> I am headed to Sephora tomorrow and one of the things on my list to check out is the Hourglass Veil primer. Wasn't it you who recommended it in the first place? I need a primer, and I like that this one has SPF.


Guilty as charged, lol! Yes, the Hourglass Veil Primer has an SPF and is simply fantastic! There really is a before and after I have applied it in the morning - for me, and I wouldn't go out without it, even if I don't make up (well, that and a touch of Meteorites, lol).

What originally sold me on it, was when I went into Sephora with nothing on, and the lady put it only on half my face, and I could REALLY see the difference between the 2 sides!!!!!

And then of course it does a really nice job at keeping everything else I put on my face in place from morning to evening


----------



## skyblue

Yep, that's EXACTLY what I need! I hope they have it! *Neo*, I knew I could count on you!


----------



## Jen

I can second the hourglass primer reccomendation!!  I LOVE it!


----------



## angelmum3

Jane917 said:


> Victoria, I am really enjoying my samples of Alima Pure, and they come from our neighboring state of Oregon. I purchased several samples at $1 each, and am impressed by how the content of each sample. They have dozens of shades, and I had no idea where to start. I e-mailed CS, and they made suggestions based on the information I gave them. I have been using Bare Escentuals, but I think Alima Pure goes on smoother.


I love my Bare Minerals - but I get them in kits from QVC - never full price, I'm glad that Jane found and shared this site for the samples.

For eyeliner - I use something similar to what Neo posted, I hate having to sharpen pencils - but I get mine from a warehouse sale - at the back of magazines, and sometimes late night infomercials you'll see an add for _Cosmetique_ since they are right near where I live, they have a biannual sale and you get some of the best stuff for $1! (http://www.cosmetique.com/index.aspx?CMP=KNC-google1&HBX_PK=Cosmetique&HBX_OU=50 the bee pollen is $5 for face cream, the rest is $1! ) heck I just clicked and looked at that site, I should get to know their products better before I head to the sale!!


----------



## Jane917

Has anyone had experience with this eyeliner?

http://www.santeamerica.com/eyeliner-pencil-deep-black-08.html Sante Eyeliner ( I still don't have the knack of copying pictures).

Fig and Sage has rated it the best natural mineral eyeliner. It is not available at Sephora. I don't wear mascara often, but would like something to put on my lower lid.

I love my Alima Pure samples so much that I am going to order more samples....concealer, shadows (they suggest some can be used on eyebrows), eyeliner. You can't go wrong with the samples. I have just about chosen the foundation, blusher, finishing powder that I think are keepers (although none of the colors I received are bad), so now I will go back to CS and tell them the colors that work well, and ask for suggestions for colors on other products.


----------



## julip

Jane, I'm so glad you are loving the Alima! They put the foundation on sale 2x a year, and they also have nice 'limited edition' kits a few times a year around Valentine's Day, Mother's Day, etc. Also, they like to put large freebies in with pre-Christmas orders as a customer thank you. They really are a great company! If you need brushes, theirs are my absolute favorite.

Happy New Year's Eve, everyone!

I third Neo's Hourglass Primer! I love it so much I already have a backup bottle so I'll never be without it, even though you have to use so little of it!


----------



## Jane917

I just placed another sample order with Alima Pure. Concealer, eye shadows, eyeliner, primer, etc. It adds up fast, but what a wonderful way to sample shades before you purchase! When I get all my colors sorted out and order full sizes, I may put in a few brushes too. I agree they are a wonderful company to work with!

What kind of container do the regular sizes come in? Is there a twist top to keep the mineral powder from spilling all over if you are traveling? For the samples I have been shaking a bit into a small bowl. 

I love that they have colors made especially for my olive skin!


----------



## julip

For both the foundation and blush, it's a twist top with a shaker insert.  The foundation jars are slightly smaller than BE ones, so I still tap some into a shallow bowl (linked upthread) so I have more swirl room. I can't remember now if the regular sized shadows have a shaker top too - they might, but it's been awhile since I bought their shadow (I just don't really use shadow much anymore!)

I really love the value you get from them - they fill those jars up to capacity instead of going by weight! It's actually a little hard to get the powder out of there with a new jar since it's packed so full!   And I agree their foundation goes on more smoothly and satiny then BE.

Oh, and I don't know if you noticed, but you get points per order (with regular sized only, I think), which can be redeemed for future orders. They also give you credit towards future purchases if you send back the empties for recycling.

Edit: I just checked one of my Alima shadows (from a beautiful earthy limited edition eyeshadow set I got almost a year ago called the Yoga Collection) and it does indeed have a shaker top too (with twist top, of course). The shadow jars are also a little bigger than the BE shadow jars. And the foundation jars for the BE and Alima are the same size, but the Alima is taller and smaller diameter while the BE ones are wider and shallower.


----------



## Jane917

Don't want to start a riot, but I just came across two websites that are new to me.

For a bamboo pashima, go to http://www.naturallyknotty.com/ and for carry bags go to http://www.chicobag.com/

I found both these sites from the Alima Pure Facebook page. I already ordered a scarf, and will tuck the Chico Bag idea away for when I need to give a gift. I already have a few Eco Bags that I tend to forget to take into the store.


----------



## corkyb

You know that Shinnorie site never answered my about whether the Nano was included or excluded from the 20% off sale.  That REALLY ticks me off.


----------



## VictoriaP

Just a quick update before I go play with my new toys:

Tassies have arrived! Took about a week. I'd say they may not consistently send a shipping email, since we've had some members who got one and some like me who didn't. But they did arrive in a reasonable timeframe. And one thing I hadn't seen mentioned (may have missed it) is that they're remarkably soft!

Second, the goodie I've been waiting for all week--the 3-1-1 Totally Compliant toiletry kit...



I'm such a geek. I can't wait to start filling all these bottles. Comes with special caps for both your full size bottles and these travel ones so supposedly you can relatively easily fill these little guys. Because they're wedge shaped tubes, you can fit more of them in a quart sized bag than you otherwise could. And they include a whacking big syringe and tubing setup for moving things from non standard bottle openings or containers like jars into the tubes. This should be interesting--if it works without *too* much hassle, it may be perfect for people like me who need to carry a lot of products that just don't come in sample/travel sizes.

And third, just a shout out for my new Yaktrax Walkers, without which, I wouldn't've made it down my driveway to go get the mail. A bit of a pain to put on my shoes the first time, but it was great being able to walk on the sheet of ice that is my sidewalk, driveway, and road without fear that my innate balance issue was going to combine with the ice for a truly spectacular fall! LOL

Now, of course, I'm off to wash my face! 



corkyb said:


> You know that Shinnorie site never answered my about whether the Nano was included or excluded from the 20% off sale. That REALLY ticks me off.


Oh, that's not good at all!  Sorry to hear that--a friend's iPhone pouch was made and shipped out this week with no trouble, so I'm sure they were open this week too. But I remember that my first questions were answered promptly, a later question I never did get an answer to. I wonder what their issue is?

Just not meant to be, I guess. But it might be worth forwarding that sent mail to them with a "SECOND REQUEST" in the subject line. Mention that because they didn't answer in a timely fashion, you were unable to take advantage of their sale, and would they please provide the discount on your order?


----------



## Jane917

Victoria, I have been using my Tassie everyday since it arrived! My DILs loved theirs for Christmas. 

I could not go out of the house somedays without my Yaxtrax. We have quite a steep driveway, and they help me get out to the mailbox. 

I love those travel bottles. I have a set I got at Bed Bath and Beyond, but your set has more variety. 

OMG! I passed my 1000th post and didn't even realize it! It must have happened today.


----------



## corkyb

Victoria, is their sale over now?  I bought my mom taxtracks when she had her miniature schnauzer and had to walk him three or four times a day in the ice and snow.  He was really a very strong, hyper energetic dog and I was so afraid she was going to get hurt walking him.  Hmmm, i wonder whatever happened to those walkers.  Oh my sister probably took them out of the house.


----------



## VictoriaP

Corkyb--I think it went through the 31st, so today's it. Have they changed the price on the site at all?

And I don't know that I'd be brave enough to walk either of our Standard Schnauzers even with the Yaktrax. They've got amazing power in those bodies; our minis were very strong too, and the Standards are twice as big or more. But it felt good to be able to get out of the house for a few minutes, at least!



Jane917 said:


> Victoria, I have been using my Tassie everyday since it arrived! My DILs loved theirs for Christmas.
> 
> I could not go out of the house somedays without my Yaxtrax. We have quite a steep driveway, and they help me get out to the mailbox.
> 
> I love those travel bottles. I have a set I got at Bed Bath and Beyond, but your set has more variety.
> 
> OMG! I passed my 1000th post and didn't even realize it! It must have happened today.


CONGRATULATIONS! Wonder how many of that 1000 are here in this post? 

The 3-1-1 Totally Compliant kit travel bottles are an interesting setup. There's a definite learning curve to filling them, and cleaning all the little caps and such is going to be a PITA. This kit is absolutely only for those wedded to very specific products, that's for sure, and who have a lot of them. Otherwise, a regular travel kit of small bottles is probably sufficient. My thought on filling these is pretty simple though; realistically, I only need to do this bulk fill once. After that, I'll only be filling them as they empty, which for me isn't that often.

I like the tubes versus bottles though. When you alternate them in a bag (top up/top down), you can fit a lot more of them in there than you can the bottles. And the wide caps mean they easily stand nose down once you arrive, so the product is easy to get at.

I'm AMAZED though at one thing--even thick creams are easily moved into these tubes using the syringe and tubing. I had planned on getting a small jar for my Cerave cream (think mayonnaise consistency), but figured since I had all this stuff out already, why not try it? It came right out of the jar easily, and went into a tube almost as smoothly. I did a small tube for my purse, I'll do a bigger one later for my travel kit. The designer claims you can even use this kit to refill a travel toothpaste tube. I honestly believe it after playing with this gear, though I think that's probably more than I care to do! LOL I do have to use Biotene toothpaste, which again, doesn't come in a travel size--I might put some in one of the small tubes though. Right now, I use whatever I can find in a travel size, and my mouth suffers a bit when I travel as a result.

Cons: As I said, and as is mentioned in some reviews, there's a learning curve to filling these, and at first, it takes time. I wish there were even smaller tubes than the 1.5 oz, and I wish the 1.5 oz ones had flip caps like the larger ones do--they're high quality, but they're screw on only, and the flip caps are much easier when in use. From a personal standpoint, I'd prefer a kit with more small tubes and fewer of the larger size. The sprayer is nice, but physically too big for what I need, and boy, is it ever tough to find small plastic ones elsewhere! (I'm going to be special ordering 1 oz ones from an essential oils company.) And I probably need a little tiny bottle brush handy to clean out the filler caps. I think the one I have to clean the hummingbird feeder will work, I'll get a second one to throw in this kit.

The kit comes in a zippered vinyl pouch, BTW, so that'll make it easy to keep all these little pieces organized. It comes with dispensing caps for your original bottles, recieving caps for the tubes, syringe/tubing for some product types, three very heavy duty quart size ziplocs for TSA, labels, one travel sprayer bottle, and 10 tubes for filling (2 sizes, 2.5 oz and 1.5 oz).

Again, definitely a product for a very specific audience, but it's all well made and very useful if you're part of the target demographic.


----------



## Neo

CONGRATULATIONS on your 1000 posts Jane  !!!!!! Woohooooooo  !!!!!!!


----------



## skyblue

I am back from Sephora. I purchased the *Hourglass Primer* and I can't wait to try it!

I wanted to try the *Her Cut* hair product, but the sales gal insisted the *Living Proof* was a much better product. She said the Her Cut company was in danger of shutting down. I don't know how reliable her source is.

I also got another *Stila* eyeshadow trio. I loved the other one I purchased a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ruby296

Hi all, I've been MIA over the holidays but wanted to wish all of my fellow shoppers a very Happy New Year! 

I've been reading about registering the Clarisonics, I haven't done that yet, is it at their site directly? Does it matter where you bought it? I've recycled my packaging so I hope I don't need that. Also for those that are new to mineral makeup, the jars all come with clear (usually) seals over the sifter holes. I just poke a paperclip into a few so that you're not tapping out too much at a time. I also read somewhere that if you stick a cotton ball in when you travel it prevents any spills. My favorite Mineral makeup company is Silk Naturals, near Ithaca, NY. www.silknaturals.com  The company uses as many organic ingredients as possible, has excellent CS and very fast shipping times. I have used and like Alima alot too, but just wanted to throw this info out to anyone who might be interested. 

Happy New Year, All!


----------



## VictoriaP

Ruby, here's the site for registering:

http://www.clarisonic.com/registration/index.php

I don't believe it matters where you bought it. You will need the code printed on the base of the handle of your Clarisonic--at least, I did. I didn't need anything that was printed on the package.


----------



## kjn33

Thanks for the link VictoriaP, it made it easy for me, I kept forgetting to do it!


----------



## VictoriaP

kjn33 said:


> Thanks for the link VictoriaP, it made it easy for me, I kept forgetting to do it!


You're welcome, glad to help! Just be sure to follow up with them on Tuesday or so if you don't automatically receive your coupon code. (I'm guessing they're not in over the holiday weekend.) And do keep an eye on your junk mail as your email may consider it spam.


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> I wanted to try the *Her Cut* hair product, but the sales gal insisted the *Living Proof* was a much better product. She said the Her Cut company was in danger of shutting down. I don't know how reliable her source is.


Oh NO!! It figures - I am not kidding when I say I have fallen in love with at least a dozen products that have been discontinued. Probably more. I guess I should buy at least two then. Shoot!!! Let me know how you like the Living Proof product.


----------



## Ruby296

VictoriaP said:


> Ruby, here's the site for registering:
> 
> http://www.clarisonic.com/registration/index.php
> 
> I don't believe it matters where you bought it. You will need the code printed on the base of the handle of your Clarisonic--at least, I did. I didn't need anything that was printed on the package.


VictoriaP, thank you so much for the link and info!


----------



## corkyb

What?  Nobody shopped on New Year's Day?  Great day to shop in the stores; they are all empty.  So I registered my clarisonic today; thanks Victoria.  Still no word from Shinnorie.  They lost a sale for sure because I was looking at not only the nano ringo, but also the iphone wallet


----------



## Barbiedull

corkyb said:


> What? Nobody shopped on New Year's Day? Great day to shop in the stores; they are all empty.


I shop online most of the time. Spent some $$ on drugstore.com, then bought Franco Sarto boots on piperlime.com









And I bought your Oberon!


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> What? Nobody shopped on New Year's Day? Great day to shop in the stores; they are all empty.


LOL, so where did you go and what did you buy??

I bought some tea last night, but my first 2011 purchase (in the middle of the night) was a Lululemon jacket - I went to the store yesterday but they didn't have my size.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I went to Dillard's.  On New Years Day that have an additional 50% off all merchandise that is marked down.  That is the ONLY day that they do it.  Last year I went and got tons of clothes and a watch.  This year I didn't have much luck but I don't really need any clothes.

My sister-in-law said that she went.  She likes a brand of clothes called Ruby Rd.  She said she got about 15 different tops and some capris and only spent about $80!!! 

I found two warm nightgowns for my MIL in the nursing home.  I got one bra for $9.99 (regularly $40) a pair of Christmas pajamas for me for next year for $9.99 and a pair of blue and white toile looking print pajamas for $13 for me.  I don't know how I got stuck in the lingerie department!


----------



## skyblue

I tried out my new *Hourglass Mineral Primer *today. I really like it! It makes your skin look and feel like smooth silk! I still looked good at the end of the day! This is perfect for travel. I think I will have to leave my Meteorites at home, though. At this point they are just not easy to travel with. I will figure something out next time. 

I also tried the *Living Proof*. The true test will be on my trip, but so far so good.

Hubby purchased a tether to secure my carry on bag to my suitcase. When I took it out of the package , I realized it is leopard print! *Kindle Gracie*, I knew you and *Victoria* would love it!


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> LOL, so where did you go and what did you buy??
> 
> I bought some tea last night, but my first 2011 purchase (in the middle of the night) was a Lululemon jacket - I went to the store yesterday but they didn't have my size.


I didn't go anywhere this year. I seem to have a lot less energy these days. Tomorrow I am going to Sephora and to Macy's for my Bobby Brown foundation. What were those eye rim pencils called again? I want to pick up one of those. I have some Sephora credit that is only good in the store. I used to love to shop on New Year's day though as the sales were great and no one was out. I'm getting old I think and do most of my shopping from my command center (to borrow a phrase from Heather).


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hey, Skyblue, a leopard tether sounds great!!!  I thought you were already gone on your trip! 

Surely you can take your meteorites!!  Go to dollar tree and get a small plastic jar with screw on lid!!!!  Have a great time!


----------



## Jane917

I have done my share of on-line shopping this weekend. I have bought a pashmina, some more Philosophy....some eye cream and my free gift.....and some more Alima Pure samples.


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> I didn't go anywhere this year. I seem to have a lot less energy these days. Tomorrow I am going to Sephora and to Macy's for my Bobby Brown foundation. What were those eye rim pencils called again? I want to pick up one of those. I have some Sephora credit that is only good in the store. I used to love to shop on New Year's day though as the sales were great and no one was out. I'm getting old I think and do most of my shopping from my command center (to borrow a phrase from Heather).


I believe Neo's eye pencils were the Tarte pencils. Something with "emphasize" with a clever spelling to include "eyes".


----------



## Neo

Here you go Paula (really just one page back on this thread )!



Neo said:


> For eye liners. The one I bought the other day (and really loving it, I'm buying one more next time I pass by a Sephora, because there is just no way I'm ever without again, it's that good!!!!), is really only for the inner lid (I use it top and bottom, with a learning curve for the top for me). I would not use it for the outside of the eye as an eye liner. It's the EmphasEyes from Tarte:


----------



## VictoriaP

No shopping here today; I did order a new travel cosmetic case from Amazon yesterday, one to hold everything from chargers and adapters, my Mia/Sonicare, and all those non liquid cosmetics/toiletries. I hope it all fits anyway!



It rolls up into a rectangular cube shape for easier packing. Now, what's all this about a leopard print tether and where do I get one?!?!

I've got enough things to look at in person that I'm contemplating a trip to Sephora sometime this week. I also need more of my shower gel (Victoria's Secret) and a new pair of jeans. Ugh--that means a long session at the mall! Plus it's my week for cut/color/Brazilian Blowout for the hair, so by midweek, I figure I'll be broke!


----------



## Jane917

I really like that cosmetic bag, Victoria. I was planning to go to Bed Bath and Beyond today to look for one to carry all the things I have accumulated in the past month, including my Clarisonic and Alima Pure samples, besides all my cords to iPad, iPod, phone, etc. 

My current hanging cosmetic bag a Baggalini and it is stuffedd!


----------



## Asphodel

I have a shopping cart full of samples at Alima Pure, a Clarisonic Plus in my shopping cart at Amazon.com, and I've been eying a bag on ebay, but haven't pulled the trigger on anything thus far. I do plan to go to Ulta this afternoon for some philosophy goodies and my free gift. 

I think I'm just about settled on the Clarisonic Plus, but I am a little concerned it will be too heavy. I think most people in this thread have Mias, but can anyone tell me if they've used a Plus and how heavy it is?


----------



## Jane917

Asphodel, I won't enable you on the others, but I urge to pull the trigger on the Alima Pure. I have spent days with my samples to figure out what colors are best, but actually, they are all good. I have the second sample of colors coming this week.....mostly eye colors......and I don't even wear eye shadow.


----------



## Rita

Asphodel said:


> I have a shopping cart full of samples at Alima Pure, a Clarisonic Plus in my shopping cart at Amazon.com, and I've been eying a bag on ebay, but haven't pulled the trigger on anything thus far. I do plan to go to Ulta this afternoon for some philosophy goodies and my free gift.
> 
> I think I'm just about settled on the Clarisonic Plus, but I am a little concerned it will be too heavy. I think most people in this thread have Mias, but can anyone tell me if they've used a Plus and how heavy it is?


Asphodel, I decided on the Clarisonic Plus since I can use it on the body as well as the face. QVC has it for $225.00 with free s&h, but they have this deal until tonight that you can pay for it in three payments of $75.00. Since QVC broke it down into payments I clicked that submit order button and it didn't feel quite as painful if it had been for the full amount! 

I also checked Amazon for the plus, but found that QVC had more to offer in their deal.

This is what's included in their package deal:

Includes:

* One rechargeable Clarisonic PLUS skin care brush
* One delicate brush head
* One sensitive brush head
* One normal brush head
* One spot therapy brush head
* 1-oz Nourishing Care Cleanser
* 1-oz Refreshing Gel Cleanser
* 1-oz Gentle Hydro Cleanser
* 6-oz Gentle Hydro Cleanser
* 2-oz Refining Skin Polish
* 6-oz Refining Skin Polish
* Universal charging cradle

P.S. I'm gonna have to quit reading this thread!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Rita, glad to hear you made up your mind!  That QVC deal is a very good one, I think, probably the best Clarisonic bargain out there right now!  A month from now, you won't care about the price tag; I know I don't!  The benefits are too good to pass up.  I do wish the Mia had a charging cradle; while the p-link Charger will be better for travel, I think, the convenience of just being able to drop it into the cradle at home would be nice.    And I still wish sometimes that the Mia had the zone timer as I haven't quite gotten the timing on my face down yet.  LOL

For anyone else considering a Clarisonic--the Mia works fine on your body.  You'll need a Normal brush, but otherwise there's no issue at all with using it for places other than your face.  I do it several times a week, and areas where I was previously having bad breakouts due to the medicines I take have not seen a single blemish in almost a month.  Not one.  And older scars in those areas have faded a great deal.  The skin there is softer to the touch as well.  I tried several different kinds of manual scrubbers for a year with no significant change.  In the span of under one month, the Clarisonic Mia eliminated the problem altogether.

The body brush for the Plus looks great, and it does have a special body mode as well.  It may very well work even better than the Mia for that purpose.  But if the Plus is either out of your price range or the Mia is simply more appealing in some way, the lack of a body specific brush for the Mia shouldn't deter you from buying.  Just pick up a Normal brush head for your Mia.


----------



## angelmum3

ITA Rita,

I havent hit submit for the almia shadows... yet! Soon, I'm thinking payday! I kept my eyes away from QVC with Philosphy - and I didnt win the 227+ million lottery (actually bought a $1 ticket!! roflol)

I went to Target, and got some good deals for 75% off!! My SIL makes these sparkle balls (plastic cups, christmas lights, )









picture from internet www.sparkleball.com - you use a woodburning tool, sil says the smell from burning plastic can be a bit much, be careful not to make too big of holes - and something about the ends - in the picture you can see the ends are connected to each ball - that is tricky apparently - it needs a bit of patience!)

she wants to make some for the 4th of July and there were no all red or all blue Christmas Lights in Houston - found lots of blue here! 75% off too!!

Dh is in to home brewing beer, so the supplies for this is over growing the room we have set aside for it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> Rita, glad to hear you made up your mind! That QVC deal is a very good one, I think, probably the best Clarisonic bargain out there right now! A month from now, you won't care about the price tag; I know I don't! The benefits are too good to pass up. I do wish the Mia had a charging cradle; while the p-link Charger will be better for travel, I think, the convenience of just being able to drop it into the cradle at home would be nice. And I still wish sometimes that the Mia had the zone timer as I haven't quite gotten the timing on my face down yet. LOL
> 
> For anyone else considering a Clarisonic--the Mia works fine on your body. You'll need a Normal brush, but otherwise there's no issue at all with using it for places other than your face. I do it several times a week, and areas where I was previously having bad breakouts due to the medicines I take have not seen a single blemish in almost a month. Not one. And older scars in those areas have faded a great deal. The skin there is softer to the touch as well. I tried several different kinds of manual scrubbers for a year with no significant change. In the span of under one month, the Clarisonic Mia eliminated the problem altogether.
> 
> The body brush for the Plus looks great, and it does have a special body mode as well. It may very well work even better than the Mia for that purpose. But if the Plus is either out of your price range or the Mia is simply more appealing in some way, the lack of a body specific brush for the Mia shouldn't deter you from buying. Just pick up a Normal brush head for your Mia.


I feel pretty silly now... All this time I thought I had a Mia and I've been wondering why you were saying yours didn't have a charging dock or the zone timer.. I guess I have a regular clairsonic (just not the plus)


----------



## Asphodel

Thanks for the replies, Jane917, Rita, and VictoriaP. 

My trip to Ulta this afternoon was disappointing. The store was crowded, and the philosophy display sadly lacking. I didn't buy anything. 

Buuuut, since I saved all that money this afternoon, I will go ahead and order my Alima Pure samples and maybe that bag I've been considering on eBay.

I'm still torn on the Clarisonic. I checked out the deal Rita recommended on QVC and it looks really good, but since VictoriaP mentioned that the Mia can be used for the body if you change brushes...I still can't decide. I might go with a Mia for now, and if I decide I want something more substantial for the body add a Plus later and keep the Mia for travel. 

On the plus side, my new Cuisinart food processor and Decal Girl skin should be delivered tomorrow, so that should be fun.


----------



## VictoriaP

Asphodel said:


> I'm still torn on the Clarisonic. I checked out the deal Rita recommended on QVC and it looks really good, but since VictoriaP mentioned that the Mia can be used for the body if you change brushes...I still can't decide. I might go with a Mia for now, and if I decide I want something more substantial for the body add a Plus later and keep the Mia for travel.


Or keep the body brush on the Plus all the time and use the Mia strictly for your face. I've contemplated that one, especially since I bathe in one bathroom and do my face in another. If they ever bring out a leopard print Plus, I'm a goner. 

Humidifier update:

So a little over a week ago, the small digital hygrometer I ordered arrived, and I've been monitoring our indoor humidity ever since. At first, I thought my doctor was completely off his rocker for suggesting a humidifier. Our indoor humidity hovered between 44-47%--the high end of the recommended range (35-45% seems to be the standard for indoor air quality and health without increasing mold issues).

But it was raining.

Over the last few days, we've had a sunny, dry, and cold streak. Sure enough, our indoor humidity has dropped significantly--it's currently at 29% and falling as I type this. And boy, can I feel it--my eyes, nose, and mouth are killing me today. Interestingly, hubby was complaining about it this morning too.

So from Amazon Prime--Air-O-Swiss U600



And here's the site that helped me decide.

http://www.allergybuyersclubshopping.com/air-o-swiss-u600-ultrasonic-warm-cool-mist-humidifiers.html?show=UP&itemId=2919

I might have gone with one of the digital models but I also didn't want to wait on shipping, which as usual pushed me back to Amazon Prime. If the doc is correct (I should know better than to question him at this point!), I'm going to need a second one for the living room, and I may order a different model then. But I figured this one was a good place to start--relatively easy to fill and clean, extremely quiet, can set a humidity range so it doesn't get too high when the weather changes, and it has both warm and cool mist options (a high priority feature for us). One bonus is also that it's not blue, which goes with absolutely nothing I own. (Note I did not buy the cute pink one that had not one feature I needed. See, I can be practical. If I have to. I guess.)

We'll see how it goes come Tuesday... They also have a small travel model that I might pick up if this one eases my symptoms, though I REALLY do not want one more d*mn thing to have to pack!


----------



## Candee15

angelmum3 said:


> ITA Rita,
> 
> I havent hit submit for the almia shadows... yet! Soon, I'm thinking payday! I kept my eyes away from QVC with Philosphy - and I didnt win the 227+ million lottery (actually bought a $1 ticket!! roflol)
> 
> I went to Target, and got some good deals for 75% off!! My SIL makes these sparkle balls (plastic cups, christmas lights, )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture from internet www.sparkleball.com - you use a woodburning tool, sil says the smell from burning plastic can be a bit much, be careful not to make too big of holes - and something about the ends - in the picture you can see the ends are connected to each ball - that is tricky apparently - it needs a bit of patience!)
> 
> she wants to make some for the 4th of July and there were no all red or all blue Christmas Lights in Houston - found lots of blue here! 75% off too!!
> 
> Dh is in to home brewing beer, so the supplies for this is over growing the room we have set aside for it!


Wow! Those lights are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm fascinated by them.


----------



## Jen

That's the same package I got from QVC Rita! I really love the body polish that comes with it, it's banished my arm bumps!! 
I thought the whole package was a great deal, especially with all the extra brushes & clensers.



VictoriaP said:


> No shopping here today; I did order a new travel cosmetic case from Amazon yesterday, one to hold everything from chargers and adapters, my Mia/Sonicare, and all those non liquid cosmetics/toiletries. I hope it all fits anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> It rolls up into a rectangular cube shape for easier packing. Now, what's all this about a leopard print tether and where do I get one?!?!


I bought almost that exact same thing at Target the other day! Just a different print. I travel next weekend, so I'm excited to see how everything fits in there. I have the Clarisonic Plus, but I'll be gone for 6 days so I think it has to come with me. I don't think I can live that long without it!

I went into Sephora today, but they didn't have everything I wanted, so I didn't get anything - I'm going to buy online since I have the one time 10% VIB coupon. I have a ridiculous amount of things in my cart, I need to tone it down! I went into Sephora to try out all of the things I was curious about, and of course ended up wanting all of it. I have a serious, serious problem. I blame all of you, especially NEO! I even have that Guerlain lipstick in my cart! Unbelievable!

Angelmum - those lights are super cool!!


----------



## angelmum3

Victoria - thanks for the update on your humidity situation - It has been more humid here than previous winters (no humidifier, and the windows still get steamed up!  lots of rain tho!)

Candee - My SIL had 3 in her low tree - and they were cute - but once I went to that site, I am more fascinated than I care to mention!  They have in their photo page some videos posted - one lady was interviewed for her local news station - and she said the first time is the hardest (and sil said the smell is bad if you go with the burn method) the poking of the lights in - but I read the reason behind the site - the lady driving down and spotting them - buying one and 17 years later its still hanging in there...

hmmm - and the ones for the wedding?  Oh come on, I really have to make sparkle balls!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Jen said:


> I bought almost that exact same thing at Target the other day! Just a different print. I travel next weekend, so I'm excited to see how everything fits in there. I have the Clarisonic Plus, but I'll be gone for 6 days so I think it has to come with me. I don't think I can live that long without it!


Oooh...can't wait to hear what all you fit in yours. I'm worried I'm hoping to fit way more into it than it can accommodate.

And angelmum, those sparkleballs are great! But I've got too many crafts waiting on me already...heck too many chores waiting on me for that matter. LOL


----------



## Candee15

angelmum3 said:


> Victoria - thanks for the update on your humidity situation - It has been more humid here than previous winters (no humidifier, and the windows still get steamed up! lots of rain tho!)
> 
> Candee - My SIL had 3 in her low tree - and they were cute - but once I went to that site, I am more fascinated than I care to mention! They have in their photo page some videos posted - one lady was interviewed for her local news station - and she said the first time is the hardest (and sil said the smell is bad if you go with the burn method) the poking of the lights in - but I read the reason behind the site - the lady driving down and spotting them - buying one and 17 years later its still hanging in there...
> 
> hmmm - and the ones for the wedding? Oh come on, I really have to make sparkle balls!!!


The soldering gun smell would definitely turn me off. I looked at the videos, though, and the Sparkleballs are really amazing. I've never seen anything like that here in South Florida.


----------



## Jen

VictoriaP said:


> Oooh...can't wait to hear what all you fit in yours. I'm worried I'm hoping to fit way more into it than it can accommodate.


I used it for a 2 day trip last weekend and jammed everything into it. I probably won't be able to for a 6 day trip! We'll see! When it's REALLY full you can't pick it up by the handle - the magnetic closure isn't strong enough  ! But it still works. I love how it's organized into 4 pockets - before I just had one big one that everything went into.


----------



## Jane917

I go to work today and now find this thread on page 2? Are we in recovery mode?

I got the notice that my Alima Pure samples shipped today. They will probably arrive tomorrow, but I won't be home until Thursday.


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, I got a bunch of shipping notices today. That's about it, really.  Tomorrow won't be a great shopping day either as I'm headed in for that lengthy hair appointment; if I have the energy left afterwards, I'll head over to the outlet mall to look for jeans.

I did order a little jewelry case for travel; fingers very tightly crossed it arrives by next Thursday in time for our trip:



No one had it, or anything similar, at a price I was willing to pay that included 2 day or otherwise expedited shipping. So I took a chance that it ships on time and that UPS/USPS cooperates. We'll see. I have a jewelry roll I can use, but I really wanted something much more compact. The jewelry roll is fine if I'm taking a lot of stuff with me, but for non dress-up trips (which is most of them), I wanted something that doesn't take up as much space.

I think the makeup shopping will be put off for a bit yet. What I have does work, and I just don't want to deal with that particular issue right now. Need to find a sharpener next time I go to the drugstore though, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I had a shopping bummer today. A few days before Christmas the NFL Shop was having a crazy sale. I was able to get a Steelers Suede jacket for just over $50 shipped.. Normal price..$179. I got my tracking number and waited... Well with all the boxes I got, I figured it was in one of them and we didn't open them up until Christmas eve.. No jacket. Figured it got delayed.. Waited a few days because of holidays and snowstorms... No jacket.

Called today, it shows the packing label was printed, but that's it. Most likely lost in the warehouse or something. So they had to cancel my order.. Sad part...no more jacket in stock <pout> sniffle, I was all excited that I'd finally have one similar to hubs.


----------



## gajitldy

VictoriaP...QVC's  TSV is a Homedics Oscillating ultrasonic humidifier with warm and cool mist.  Run time 60 hours.  $69.96 plus $8.72 S&H.  Looks very interesting and has lots of features.

Diane


----------



## VictoriaP

gajitldy said:


> VictoriaP...QVC's TSV is a Homedics Oscillating ultrasonic humidifier with warm and cool mist. Run time 60 hours. $69.96 plus $8.72 S&H. Looks very interesting and has lots of features.
> 
> Diane


Thanks! Definitely interesting--a unique shape and that's the first one I've seen with an oscillating feature rather than just spewing mist in one direction. The black is almost elegant looking. Reviews online are mixed, but it looks like they have them at Bed Bath and Beyond; I might stop and take a look tomorrow while I'm out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jen

That IS a bummer Heather!!  Although I can't say I'm sad there will be one less Steelers jacket as I'm a Browns fan!  Yes, I know it's unfortunate.  I've always wanted one of those jackets (or at least a jersey), I wish I would have known about that sale!

I got a few shipping notices, my Microderm Philosophy kit is on the way, and my Body Shop order I placed during the 50% off sale shipped and should be here today.  Both orders are for back ups, so it's nothing too exciting.  My finger is still twitching on my Sephora cart, I need to trim it down - it's HARD!!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Rescuing us from page 2 again.  Good heavens ladies, get shopping!

Home from the hair appointment, love the hair, hate the bill.  Oh well.  What's that old commercial from the '80's?--"because I'm worth it."   I didn't get half done that I wanted to because I ran out of steam, but I did stop off at the store to pick up distilled water for the first night of the humidifier, and came home with new makeup.  Someone please explain how that happens?  "It was on sale!", she whines.  LOL

New finds:

Neutrogena eye shadows in the Tea Biscuit foursome, and their Mineral Sheers line--loose foundation in Classic Ivory, cream and powder concealer kit in Fair, and sheer powder blush in Silky Sable.  And Maybelline ColorSensational lip stain in "In the Buff".

Oh, and a sharpener for the current eyeliner, which was why I was near that department in the first place.  

I realized that a lot of what I had currently makeup-wise was heavier, more solid shades that were more in style a few years ago, and I wanted stuff that was a bit more translucent.  I also wanted a lip stain to go under my Kiss Me Tonight, since I'm wearing that full time.  I got home and immediately started playing.  The mineral foundation definitely takes some getting used to; "too little? too much?" but I liked the way it looked when I was done (messy to work with though!)  Not so sure about the concealer yet, if anything it might be a little heavier than what I've used before.  I need to play with it a bit and see.  The shadows are shadows, not much to say except that they're warm neutrals and a bit more flattering than the last batch I picked out, and the sheer blush is just right colorwise, although I'm not at all sure about their proprietary applicator brush setup--tough to get even at first.

The lip stain though, I love.  It was the lightest, most neutral color they had, and it's really pretty, especially under the KMT.  It's a little pink, might want a bit more peach or brown with my skin tones, but it's not enough to be an issue.  And it's definitely sheer.

When I finished playing, I actually felt like I looked pretty put together.  All in all, I think I'm pleased with my choices, though some may take a little getting used to, and I still need to investigate primers next. 

Oh--and just filled another travel tube with my shampoo now that I brought more of it home.  Total time to fill, label, AND clean up was under two minutes.  That 3-1-1 travel set really does work well once you get the hang of it!


----------



## akpak

I've been on a shopping binge lately. Metalworking tools mostly, but also some precious metal clay and beads and other goodies. Nothing photographs all that well, but some of the things I've been making with everything are in my Etsy store (linked in my sig)

Sites shopped at:
http://www.beaducation.com (which also has online classes)
http://www.metalclaysupply.com
http://www.riogrande.com

Whee!


----------



## Asphodel

I finally ordered my Alima Pure samples, so I'm looking forward to receiving those.  And my food processor was delivered yesterday. It came with a one-hour instructional DVD, which I find amusing.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Y'all are going to think I am crazy but I want to talk about DEODORANT!!!    

About two years ago when I went for my mammogram, while getting dressed I used the deodorant they had in the dressing room.  It was a pump spray.  I loved it.  I don't really like solids because they leave a white residue on dark clothes and I don't really like gels because they are sticky until they dry.  So I made a note of the spray to check it out later.  I searched everywhere.  Pump spray is such a great idea but no one sells it!!! I was finally able to find it online.  It's much cheaper than the Mitchum for Women that I was buying.  It works great and even hubby has switched to it.

I just got a delivery of 12 new bottles of deodorant tonight and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> Y'all are going to think I am crazy but I want to talk about DEODORANT!!!
> 
> About two years ago when I went for my mammogram, while getting dressed I used the deodorant they had in the dressing room. It was a pump spray. I loved it. I don't really like solids because they leave a white residue on dark clothes and I don't really like gels because they are sticky until they dry. So I made a note of the spray to check it out later. I searched everywhere. Pump spray is such a great idea but no one sells it!!! I was finally able to find it online. It's much cheaper than the Mitchum for Women that I was buying. It works great and even hubby has switched to it.
> 
> I just got a delivery of 12 new bottles of deodorant tonight and I'm a happy camper.


Hmph. No brand and no link? 

I use one of the Secret solids--have for years and I'm *relatively* happy with it, but like you said, the residue is annoying. (Though somewhat minimal with mine, comparatively.)


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm awful at making links. The brand is Dawn Mist which I've never heard of!

I will say that hubby & I run and work out at the gym and we sweat but we are both pleased with this deodorant. I order 12-16 at the time because shipping is cheaper and it lasts all year.

http://www.colonialmedical.com/product.php?productid=20294&cat=0&page=1


----------



## mlewis78

For over a year, I've been using a pump spray deodorant with the name Lafe's (organic) that I buy in Whole Foods.


----------



## corkyb

I may have to try this.  I use Mitchem gel and it does take time to dry.  And I hate any smell at all in deoderant and Mitchum unscented still  have a scent.  I use the man's version though.  They weren't making it for women when I started using it.  I hate any solid or roll on deoderant.  What does the pump smell like?


----------



## mlewis78

The Lafe brand comes in fresh aloe or lavender.  It's not a strong scent.  When I used mainstream brands I hated all of the scents, and it was hard to find the unscented deodorants.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I can't really say that it has any scent (the Dawn Mist).

About the Mitchum, hubby was using the one for men and I was using the one for women.  I read the ingredients and I believe they are the same in both!


----------



## corkyb

Yes, I think they are the same and the men's is usually cheaper too.  Marti, I don't have a whole foods or I would try the lavendar as I love the scent of lavendar.  I spray my sheets before I go to bed. I have man lavendar lotions and lavendar candles and such.  I am really liking the lavendar Philosophy lotion.


----------



## corkyb

I am about to get my second 500 points from Sephora since the 20% sale.  Not a very long time to accumulate that many points.  I think I picked up a few 100s in there too that I used for the gift.


----------



## Addie

This is the deodorant I'm currently using. When I first got it, I loved it. I definitely noticed that it helped reduce hair growth when I was shaving. Now that I wax, hair grows back slower anyway. It was also really good at keeping me smelling nice and fresh. Although, now I've noticed it's not as effective as it once was. It seems to get older faster (and therefore less effective) than typical deodorants. The other problem I have with it is that you have to wait a bit for it to dry. It doesn't leave a residue behind, so that's nice. I'm actually looking to get another type of deodorant, so this topic is welcomed for me. 

Oh, and next time I go to the mall (hopefully sometime this week), I'm going to get samples of Clinique's All About Eyes and both of the Bobbi Brown eye creams mentioned. I wanted to get a sample of the Kiehl's Avocado Eye Cream, but I can't find a physical store in San Antonio that sells it. Anyone know a store here or maybe even in Austin that sells it? I'll also probably return the Shiseido Benefiance Anti-Wrinkle Eye Cream. I'm still on the sample and haven't even opened the one I bought, but I've begun to notice what might be milia. I could be paranoid because I really wasn't observant at all before I used it, and my bumps don't look like the white ones I see on Google images. In fact, they're not white at all, but they are tiny bumps. Regardless, I figure I should play it safe. It's a shame because save this problem, I really really liked Shiseido's eye cream. It moisturised terrifically and softened the little lines I had. I guess I'm still a bit too young to be using something so heavy, though.
Anyone else have milia issues with certain eye creams?
I am enjoying the Shiseido Benefiance Pure Retinol Eye Mask. I use one every two weeks or so. You're supposed to use one pack a week, but it's a tad too expensive for me to use it that often.

And with all the Spring 2011 stuff coming out, I want a couple more things:
 
I just can't seem to stay away from new makeup. It's like a sickness.


----------



## Jen

I don't have horrible underarm odor, I just use Dove deoderant, I don't remember which one but the smell isn't strong.  I hate strong smells, I can't even use scented body wash or lotion.  I don't even like scented soap!  The Dove is moisturizing, and works well enough for me.  Actually, in the winter I don't even use it until I exercize.  Just don't need it.  

AddieLove, you guys have sucked me into the new makeup sickness - thanks a lot   !!!  I used to buy only drugstore brands until I discovered this thread!  Now I can't go back.


----------



## Andra

AddieLove said:


> Oh, and next time I go to the mall (hopefully sometime this week), I'm going to get samples of Clinique's All About Eyes and both of the Bobbi Brown eye creams mentioned. I wanted to get a sample of the Kiehl's Avocado Eye Cream, but I can't find a physical store in San Antonio that sells it. Anyone know a store here or maybe even in Austin that sells it?


I Googled this and according to Kiehl's store locator, there are three stores in Austin that carry it.
Nordstrom at Barton Creek (512) 691-3500
Saks Fifth Avenue (looks like it's near the Arboretum) (512) 231-3700
Neiman-Marcus at the Domain (512) 719-1200

If you're not coming to Austin for a while, I can try to swing by one of them on my way home one day to pick up a sample for you. Barton Creek is out of the way, but I go right past the other two on a regular basis.


----------



## Addie

Jen said:


> I don't have horrible underarm odor, I just use Dove deoderant, I don't remember which one but the smell isn't strong. I hate strong smells, I can't even use scented body wash or lotion. I don't even like scented soap! The Dove is moisturizing, and works well enough for me. Actually, in the winter I don't even use it until I exercize. Just don't need it.
> 
> AddieLove, you guys have sucked me into the new makeup sickness - thanks a lot  !!! I used to buy only drugstore brands until I discovered this thread! Now I can't go back.


I've got a Dove deodorant as well, actually. It works well for me, but I'm not a big fan of the smell. It's some flowery thing. I remember I used to get a Vanilla Chai one or something like that. That smell was a lot better for me. Also, I'm super jealous you don't need deodorant every day. I don't sweat or smell a lot, but I still need to use it every day.
My mom also doesn't have any smell. She doesn't even have leg hair. Makes me so sad I didn't get whatever gene that is.

 I've bought so much more high-end makeup and makeup tools now as well. Who knew I needed all this stuff? I'm glad someone is around here to tell me. I think.

Speaking of other stuff I didn't know I needed, I think I'm going to buy this:

They're face masks, and I'm pretty sure I can't live without them. Well, I probably could, but I want free shipping; so I'm going to say I can't live without them.



Andra said:


> I Googled this and according to Kiehl's store locator, there are three stores in Austin that carry it.
> Nordstrom at Barton Creek (512) 691-3500
> Saks Fifth Avenue (looks like it's near the Arboretum) (512) 231-3700
> Neiman-Marcus at the Domain (512) 719-1200
> 
> If you're not coming to Austin for a while, I can try to swing by one of them on my way home one day to pick up a sample for you. Barton Creek is out of the way, but I go right past the other two on a regular basis.


Thanks for looking that up for me! And thank you so much for offering to do that! That's so sweet. I'll actually be passing by Austin next week on my way to Dallas, I think. So I can pick it up then. Thank you, though!!


----------



## Ruby296

I hope you won't think this is gross and/or TMI, but I NEVER use deodorant!  I have never needed it, even during hot, humid summer days here in NY. When I was a teenager I started wondering what was wrong with me b/c all my friends used it...now I'm thrilled, one less thing to put on. My daughter however has just started using it and I buy Alvera All Natural in Aloe and Almond (very clean, fresh scent) from Vitacost. It's aluminum free and received good ratings (toxicity wise) on the Skin Deep site.


----------



## Jen

AddieLove said:


> I've got a Dove deodorant as well, actually. It works well for me, but I'm not a big fan of the smell. It's some flowery thing. I remember I used to get a Vanilla Chai one or something like that. That smell was a lot better for me. Also, I'm super jealous you don't need deodorant every day. I don't sweat or smell a lot, but I still need to use it every day.
> My mom also doesn't have any smell. She doesn't even have leg hair. Makes me so sad I didn't get whatever gene that is.
> 
> I've bought so much more high-end makeup and makeup tools now as well. Who knew I needed all this stuff? I'm glad someone is around here to tell me. I think.
> 
> Speaking of other stuff I didn't know I needed, I think I'm going to buy this:
> 
> They're face masks, and I'm pretty sure I can't live without them. Well, I probably could, but I want free shipping; so I'm going to say I can't live without them.
> Thanks for looking that up for me! And thank you so much for offering to do that! That's so sweet. I'll actually be passing by Austin next week on my way to Dallas, I think. So I can pick it up then. Thank you, though!!


I think my Dove is just called 'Clean' or something - I stay far away from anything that sounds like flowers! It smells, well - clean! I definitely need it if I'm going to sweat at all, but I'm always FREEZING in the winter so it's kind of pointless (as we speak I have a space heater pointed directly at me, and am still cold). 
My Grandma doesn't have hair on her legs either, I'm so mad I didn't get that from her. I HAVE to shave every day or I go crazy. It's a thing with me - my husband constantly makes fun of me. I can't STAND leg hair, and have on and off again thought about getting it permanently removed. Neo, didn't you do that? I think you PMd me about it back then, I keep thinking about it! I need to look into it again, that would be the ULTIMATE! 
By the way - I LOVE those masks!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

ARRRRGGGGH....you guys finally got me! I just couldn't resist getting a Clarisonic any longer and since there was a great deal on one, I pulled the trigger. I hope it's as good as you all say!

Classic Sonic Skin Cleansing System (Pink) (Product ID: 1886 $195.00	1	$195.00
FREE Clarisonic Travel Bag and Brush Head with purchase of Clarisonic Classic Sonic Cleansing System. (Product ID: 39256)	$0.00	1	$0.00
FREE 10-Day Heliocare Sample with every $100 purchase (Product ID: 83002)	$0.00	1	$0.00
FREE Travel-Size Glytone & Avene 3-Piece Variety Kit with your $150 purchase (Product ID: 84011)	$0.00	1	$0.00
Coupon: Huge Black Friday Sale: 27% Off All Orders (HUGEBF) (Product ID: 6025 ($52.65)	1	($52.65)
Subtotal:	$142.35
Shipping:	$0.00
Tax (CA, MI, NY):	$0.00
Rewards:	($5.00)
Total:	$137.35


----------



## VictoriaP

I've thought about permanent hair removal a lot lately.  I'm sick to death of dealing with it too; though I'm fairly light haired, it's against really white Irish skin, so there's no hiding it.  I hate stubble too.  Make it gone please!

But, on the other hand, that's money that could be put towards other things...sigh.  The ridiculous amount I spend for the hair on my head is worth it, but it chokes me enough as it is.  I don't know if I can justify laser or electrolysis on my legs and bikini area when a razor that costs me a few bucks a month and a few minutes a day is an option.

Irritated at the post office today. One package I'm waiting on is stuck a few miles away and won't be delivered on time.  Grrr...

Also discovered that the hotel in NOLA doesn't have coffee makers in the rooms.  At the price we're paying, that one's really irritating. I can bring a hot pot and all the trimmings, but I was TRYING to cut back on what I was bringing, not add to it!  Still, I go through about five cups of tea a day, I don't think this one is going to be optional.

Hippie2MARS--looks like a great deal, where did you find it?


----------



## Jen

That has been my same problem Victoria. It's not that I can't necessarily _afford_ it, it's whether I really want to use my hard earned money for that. BUT, on the flip side - I think my life would be so incredibly improved by it that it might be worth it. Just think of how fast a shower would be! No more stubble, EVER! I figure it takes me about 5 minutes a day. It would save me 30 hours a year. I'm 31, so let's say I need to shave for the next 30 years. 30 hours times 30 years - 37.5 days I will spend shaving. That's a LOT of time I could be shopping instead  ! 
Hmmm, did I just talk myself into it? I'm going to go find the e-mail Neo sent me back then.

I'm really, really lucky on the hair front. My haircuts are a simple $25 cut. I've never put dye or chemicals in it, and I'm lucky enough to have pretty red hair with a million natural highlights and curl. Sure, I hated it for half my life (and used to spend 45 MINUTES a day straightening it), but now I embrace it. It takes me approx 2 minutes to do my hair in the morning. I brush it, put in some product, and walk out the door. It's kind of a pain that it has to air dry, especially when it's cold out - but it's sure easy! And it's so short it dries in about 20 minutes anyway.

I didn't even know there were hotel rooms without coffee makers. Insane! Seriously - they cost $20, put one in the room!

Hippie - that IS a great deal! You're going to love it!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Thanks!

Askderm.com


----------



## VictoriaP

Jen said:


> I didn't even know there were hotel rooms without coffee makers. Insane! Seriously - they cost $20, put one in the room!


Curiouser and curiouser...so there's nothing on the hotel's site about them being included, but a number of reviews on the web that say they aren't (not a lot, but a few). One review though says that she called the front desk and asked, and they sent up a Keurig (one cup size). Clearly I need to call to hash this one out.

But then the next question...can I make tea in a Keurig?


----------



## Addie

Yes, you can do hot water with the Keurig as well. Some models will also allow you to adjust the temperature a bit.

Okay, so I'm back from the mall again. I got a sample of the Clinique and Bobbi Brown eye creams. I also got Bobbi Brown concealer and corrector. And I got Kat Von D Tattoo Concealer. I have this little gathering of red veins on the tip of my nose, and I'm having a terrible time covering it up and having the cover up last all day. So here's hoping that will work. Although, I'm already debating about whether I should have bought Lorac's concealer/highlighter instead.
I then went to Ulta and got the Emphaseyes in black. I also bought UD's Ammo Eyeshadow Palette (LOVE the green colour) and UD's 24/7 eyeliner in Oil Slick, Bourbon and Stash. Now I'm never leaving the house again for makeup.


----------



## VictoriaP

AddieLove said:


>


Oooh...those are pretty! I really should think about getting more adventuresome with my shadow/liner colors. Everything I pick tends to be in shades of brown; I hate having brown eyes, probably in part because I just don't know how to accentuate them! LOL


----------



## Addie

VictoriaP said:


> Oooh...those are pretty! I really should think about getting more adventuresome with my shadow/liner colors. Everything I pick tends to be in shades of brown; I hate having brown eyes, probably in part because I just don't know how to accentuate them! LOL


I'm the same way. The Naked Palette only fed my brown eyeshadow craze. Also, since I'm Asian I have smaller lids (not mono, though), and so I'm always hesitant to do colours other than those in the natural range. And my eyes are just smaller, so I worry other colours will shrink them even more or just be overwhelming and look silly. But I've decided to branch out and try something different. I'm really looking forward to trying the green. I think that will look really pretty with brown eyes. Also, I just couldn't resist the packaging. *sigh*


----------



## Addie

Ruby: I'm super jealous of you as well. Someone sell me that no-deodorant-needed gene!

Hippie2MARS: Congrats on your purchase! Let us know how you can't live without it once you get it. 

Jen: I know what you mean! I hate leg hair. Ugh! I've thought about waxing that hair, too. But I don't have a ton of leg hair, it doesn't grow terribly quickly and I probably have enough waxing pain in my life. Have you tried those masks before? The reviews seem pretty good, and I just love the packaging. Because, you know, that's what's important.


----------



## Jen

I would definitely wax if I didn't have to let the hair grow for 4 weeks.  I CANNOT do that.  I can't even go 2 days.  I'll have to look into the permanent removal a little bit more.  Neo's was pretty expensive, but she's in NYC - everything is expensive.  Maybe I can get it cheaper in good ol' Columbus, Ohio.  My leg hair is blonde, so it's not noticable - but it sure is to me.  I have stubble in about two hours, it's ridiculous!  My life revolves around shaving, seriously!  It's sort of like how my life used to revolve around smoking, and now that I'm quit I feel free.  I can't imagine how free I'd feel with no leg hair!    

Has anyone used Too Faced primers?  Either the shadow insurance or lip primer?  Or have an eye or lip primer they recommend?  I'm currently using Mary Kay's eye primer and have for the past year, but it seems like either my expectations have risen or it isn't as effective as it used to be.  

I just rescued us from page 2 again.  Ladies, I'm dissapointed!  Am I the only one shopping?


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> Ruby: I'm super jealous of you as well. Someone sell me that no-deodorant-needed gene!
> 
> Hippie2MARS: Congrats on your purchase! Let us know how you can't live without it once you get it.
> 
> Jen: I know what you mean! I hate leg hair. Ugh! I've thought about waxing that hair, too. But I don't have a ton of leg hair, it doesn't grow terribly quickly and I probably have enough waxing pain in my life. Have you tried those masks before? The reviews seem pretty good, and I just love the packaging. Because, you know, that's what's important.


AddieLove, if I could share that gene with you I would! I am also in the "not alot of body hair" camp and go quite a while in the winter w/out shaving my legs. I do it daily in the summer though. I am also Asian and have small eyelids. I don't wear alot of eye makeup, but I did just get the Chromagraphic Pencil in NC/NW15 from MAC. It's flesh toned and I use it to line my waterline. It really brightens and makes you look well rested! I've read alot about the UD Naked Palette but never bought it b/c I figured I wouldn't really use it that much. Oh and I read on Makeup Alley that Hard Candy Glamoflage is an excellent dupe for Kat Von D's concealer and I think it's only $6. The catch is you can only get it at Walmart and only comes in 3 shades (light, med and tan).


----------



## VictoriaP

Today's arrivals--tiny spray bottles from Birch Hill Happenings Aromatherapy. I bought these to supplement my travel toiletry kit. As I mentioned before, the spray bottle that comes with the 3-1-1 kit is great, but way bigger than I needed. Most travel size sprayers are 3 oz., and that's just too much for most things for just a few days, plust I'm already pushing the limits on my stupid quart size bag. I did a Google search for 1 oz. Spray bottles, and in digging through the results, this was the site I found that seemed the most promising.

I ended up buying 2 of the 1 oz. cobalt blue plastic spray bottles, one 2 oz. in green for my bathroom (alcohol for cleaning the Clarisonic brushes), and two tiny tiny glass sprayer vials (intended for perfume) that I loved for their size, but was unsure of durability-wise. I ordered over the weekend, received confirmation immediately. My order was shipped with tracking on Monday and arrived here today--very prompt service. Everything was perfectly packaged for shipping protection as well.

The bottles are EXACTLY what I needed; the 1 oz. units are significantly smaller in both height and diameter than the two travel sprayers I already have. The glass ones are tinier yet, and spray very evenly. I'm going to use one of those to carry the alcohol for my Clarisonic brushes on this next trip, so we'll see how that goes.

I'm extremely pleased with both vendor and product! Here's the link to the actual product page for their bottles: http://birchhillhappenings.com/bottles.htm


----------



## Addie

Jen: One of these days I'll probably do the permanent removal as well. That is another issue with waxing. I HATE having to wait for the hair to grow out enough. Also, if you're traveling, it's not realistic to bring your whole kit with you. I have not used Too Faced primers, but I have used UD's Primer Potion. It seems to work fine. I mean, the colour stays on all day. I know it's really popular, so that's why I got it. I actually got their giant squeeze tube instead of that tiny, weird-shaped bottle with the wand. I've heard good things about Too Faced eyeshadow primer as well, though.

I'm shopping! Well, I made calls today regarding shopping. My Sephora is supposed to get the 15-year anniversary UD 24/7 eyeliner set Monday, so I'll probably pick that up. It's pricey, but for what you get, I think it's definitely worth it.

Ruby: I am jealous beyond words. I've thought about buying a flesh-toned pencil for my waterline and then adding a bit of shadow below that. I had heard it makes eyes look bigger. I'll have to check it out next time I'm at the mall. So Monday. 

The Naked Palette is really the only eyeshadow I've been using since I bought it. Well, until today when I used the Ammo Palette. I just really like having so many eyeshadows in one package. Also, I may have become slightly obsessed with UD.

Thanks for letting me know about the Dupe! That's a great price, too! I'll have to check that out. I kind of want to go today.  My face colour seems to be pretty standard and easy to match, so here's hoping one of those three shades matches me!
I just checked out the reviews for it on MU. Wow! Great ratings!

Victoria: Thanks for the website! I got a couple of travel bottles at WalMart a while back, but like you, I found them much too big for what I needed; and they took up way too much room in my little plastic bag. I really like the coloured spray bottles and the jars for face cream and such.

So I used the Ammo palette today and liked it, of course. I decided to be adventurous and use the green colour. It's nice. It's actually a softer green than I thought it would be, which is a good thing for me. I also used the Bobbi Brown Concealer and Corrector and LOVE it. So much better for me than Amazing Cosmetics, NARS, Lorac, Shiseido and the rest I've tried. Really love it. It's creamy and covers my circles nicely. So yay!

I also really like the Emphaseyes waterline eyeliner. It goes on well and stays in place better than any I've used before. Very nice.

The Kat Von D concealer is very runny, which is slightly disturbing to me. I tried shaking and kneading it, but the consistency stayed the same. The coverage is pretty good. I'm using that one for my face only. I can tell it would be way too drying to try for under my eyes. Because it's so runny, it dries quickly, and doesn't look caked on, which I really appreciate. I don't have any tattoos, but even I can tell it's definitely not good enough to cover them. Also, it kind of smells terrible (kind of like paint thinner, I think). I mean, I don't think it makes my face smell, but it does smell. So I'm happy to know there's a dupe out there!

I tried the Clinique eye cream last night and the Bobbi Brown one this morning. And I miss the Shiseido one.  But I'm just going to have to suck it up because I don't want bumps! Also, it's not really fair to judge eye creams I've used for one application. I'm going to stick with one sample for the next couple of weeks and then switch so I can really see which I like better. And then I'll move on to the Kiehl's Avocado one, which I'll have gotten a sample of by then.
For those who use either the Clinique or Bobbi Brown one, do you notice a slight burning sensation wherever you put it? Maybe there's something wrong with me. I'll see if it's the same tonight.


----------



## mlewis78

Just looked this up and found the website for Lafe products. This is what I use.









Website:

http://www.lafes.com/index.html

The first time I bought it, I happened to be listening to a podcast about the stuff that some deodorants have in them. Can't remember exactly what it was, but it motivated me to look for something more natural, and I was in Whole Foods while I heard the podcast. Health food stores carry this and other alternatives. Another plus is that the bottle lasts much longer than the deodorants I'd used before.


----------



## Jane917

I didn't buy anything today, but received my second sample order from Alima Pure!


----------



## VictoriaP

Travel accessory saga, continued:



Flybags TSA Compliant Toiletry Bag

I've had this product in hand since Christmas Day; I'd put it on a wish list briefly and then removed it a few hours later, only to find I hadn't moved fast enough--my sister in law had bought it for me. LOL It's one of those items that I both like and dislike, so I'll lay my thoughts out here and others can make up their own minds.

I like having PERMANENT homes for stuff. Ziplocs bags, even freezer strength, don't make good permanent storage. Every trip I take, my Ziploc becomes abraded and ratty and worn. I don't know how; they're not in a suitcase full of sandpaper! But every single time, I end up replacing them. When I fixated on travel stuff last month, I looked for an upgraded solution and found to my surprise that there weren't very many out there.

This seemed to fit the bill. People said they'd passed through TSA domestically with it without problems. It was reasonably well made from heavy vinyl, with a strong metal zipper. The mixed reviews concerned me though, and the price seemed awfully high for what you got. I hemmed and hawed, put it on my list, took it off again, and now it was in my house.

Well, all the negatives in the reviews are true. The included bottles are utter garbage. The zipper, while heavy duty, sticks in several places and required the additional purchase of zipper wax to make work smoothly. The included eye mask is flimsy at best (I use a Bucky that I love) and earplugs are what, something like 20 pair for $4? though the little plastic storage container for them is nice. While the bag does fit TSA dimensions, I'm not sure it actually holds any more than a regular Ziploc. I'd assumed that the square bottom would fit things better!

But as I said, I'm of mixed emotions here. Once I'd waxed the zipper into compliance, it runs smoothly. The bag DOES feel sturdy and solid, much more durable than that flimsy Ziploc ever did. If anything breaks in this, there's just no way it'll end up all over my suitcase, and it's extremely unlikely anything will puncture it. It stands up nicely on it's own, empty or full, and its squared off shape with heavy duty seams means it does add at least a small layer of protection against my stuff getting squeezed into popping open. It does hold quite a bit, especially with the 3-1-1 tubes and the 3 new tiny sprayers I bought, all of which will take up permanent residence in there.

My ultimate verdict--if this hadn't been a gift, I probably would've sent it back as overpriced. But since it was a gift, I'll use it and see how well it fares over time.

For the record, it currently contains:

2.5 oz tubes: shampoo, conditioner, shower gel, Cerave cream.
1.5 oz tube: hair serum
1 oz. sprayers: body spray, hair spray; mini sprayer vial of alcohol (5 ml)
Tiny plastic box 1"x1" from beading holds a smidgeon of hair pomade for smoothing flyaways
Original packaging: Olay ProX moisturizer & eye serum, mascara, Kiss Me Tonight, hand sanitizer gel, saline eye drops, travel sized toothpaste, Lancome lip gloss in Beach Plum, travel size Clarisonic Gentle cleanser (1 oz.)

That's a heck of a lot of product to fit in a 1 quart bag!


----------



## Ruby296

VictoriaP, those bottles look nice! I just use the boring white plastic ones from the Container Store. They're guaranteed not to leak and I've not had any problems in years. Have a great trip to New Orleans!

AddieLove, hope you like the Chromagraphic pencil if you try it. I think I goofed, it's NC15/NW20. They have a darker one NC30 (I think), but it looked too dark/yellow for me. The lighter one has great reviews on MU Alley too. I check that site constantly, walk around in stores reading reviews before I buy.... The Hard Candy concealer is very thick, a tiny bit goes a long way. I got the medium and I'm a MAC NC30 for reference. I also just got the Maybelline Dream Mousse concealer at CVS for $4 (50% off) in cream and I really like this one too. It's light, but offers really good coverage. I use concealers mainly on my 2 sunspots, though I'm just starting to need it for undereye circles. I don't live near a Sephora so I have to rely on 
reviews and swatches to help. I've been lucky and made good choices most of the time.


----------



## angelmum3

The college textbooks I ordered for DS came today!!  (the biggest scam going if you ask me - seriously $183 bucks for a math book that is paperback and only a couple hundred pages - looks the size of a good hardcover best seller - only not as heavy!) over $500!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Woah!  I'm way behind.  On the site where VictoriaP ordered the bottles, the little 4 oz cobalt blue jar looks like it might just be perfect for carrying a few Meteorites for travel or your purse.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> Woah! I'm way behind. On the site where VictoriaP ordered the bottles, the little 4 oz cobalt blue jar looks like it might just be perfect for carrying a few Meteorites for travel or your purse.


I wondered about the jars for a number of things. As they don't list measurements beyond fluid size, I'd say to email them to be sure of physical dimensions before purchasing.

Two more finds tonight:

 

No, the pink one isn't a pregnancy test! LOL!

I don't like the brush that came with the Neutrogena mineral foundation, so this retractable one was a useful find. And I've been lazy about carrying a nail file with me, so as always, I figured a new crystal one in pink just might solve the issue. At least, it should be highly visible in my purse!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have a Bucky eye mask too and love it!


----------



## Jane917

I really like those EcoTools brushes. Isn't a mineral powder brush different than a regular powder brush? I want to make sure I get a brush for mineral powder. Some of the brush kits look perfect, and the price is right!


----------



## Addie

Ruby: I'm sure I will love it. I love everything that has been recommended here. This is a _terrible_ place.
I've really come to depend on MUA as well. I much prefer the reviews there than Sephora's site. I feel like all the reviews on Sephora are extremely positive, like no one really goes there to write negative reviews. 
I've heard the Dream Mousse Concealer is really good. That and the Covergirl Simply Ageless Concealer.

Okay, so I don't know what's wrong with me, but I went out to buy groceries after the traffic had died down and went back to Ulta. I got the Too Faced lip primer. After it was mentioned here, I ran across a positive review for it. It said that the primer is excellent for keeping lip gloss on but not as fantastic for lipstick. I only wear lip gloss, so it seemed like a good fit. I'll try it sometime in the next few days and report back. The real test for me will be when I have to shoot a show all day. I hate having to reapply lip gloss between segments.

I then went to WalMart and got the Hard Candy concealer in medium. Then I went to Sun Harvest and got the Lafe deodorant. They only had a roll-on liquid and a gel version, so I went with the roll-on liquid since that's the same as the other deodorant I have right now.

And there's still more stuff I want to buy. 
I think I want to try the Lancome Cleansing Oil. I read it is excellent at removing all of your makeup. I have trouble with removing all my mascara and eyeliner. I have Sonia Kashuk's makeup remover, and it works well; but I would love to remove that extra step if I could.

And of course I want to buy the UD 15th anniversary 24/7 eyeliner set.

And I kind of want to try out MAC's Pro Longwear Concealer and Foundation. I don't really need it now, but I think they're both something I'd definitely use during the summer since makeup really seems to take a beating then.

Angelmum: I know how you feel. And of course they always have to come out with a "New and Improved!" version that literally adds one insignificant chapter but means you can't buy a used version. The worst part is spending all that money and then selling them back for next to nothing at the end of the semester.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> I really like those EcoTools brushes. Isn't a mineral powder brush different than a regular powder brush? I want to make sure I get a brush for mineral powder. Some of the brush kits look perfect, and the price is right!


I'm not sure of the differences; that particular brush came up on a search for mineral foundation brushes, and I know those are often referred to as "kabuki brushes" (which is in the listing title). Plus a few of the reviews mentioned using it with Bare Minerals, so I figured it would work.


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> AddieLove, if I could share that gene with you I would! I am also in the "not alot of body hair" camp and go quite a while in the winter w/out shaving my legs. I do it daily in the summer though. I am also Asian and have small eyelids. I don't wear alot of eye makeup, but I did just get the Chromagraphic Pencil in NC/NW15 from MAC. It's flesh toned and I use it to line my waterline. It really brightens and makes you look well rested! I've read alot about the UD Naked Palette but never bought it b/c I figured I wouldn't really use it that much. Oh and I read on Makeup Alley that Hard Candy Glamoflage is an excellent dupe for Kat Von D's concealer and I think it's only $6. The catch is you can only get it at Walmart and only comes in 3 shades (light, med and tan).


What's a waterline?


----------



## corkyb

AddieLove said:


> Jen: One of these days I'll probably do the permanent removal as well. That is another issue with waxing. I HATE having to wait for the hair to grow out enough. Also, if you're traveling, it's not realistic to bring your whole kit with you. I have not used Too Faced primers, but I have used UD's Primer Potion. It seems to work fine. I mean, the colour stays on all day. I know it's really popular, so that's why I got it. I actually got their giant squeeze tube instead of that tiny, weird-shaped bottle with the wand. I've heard good things about Too Faced eyeshadow primer as well, though.
> 
> I'm shopping! Well, I made calls today regarding shopping. My Sephora is supposed to get the 15-year anniversary UD 24/7 eyeliner set Monday, so I'll probably pick that up. It's pricey, but for what you get, I think it's definitely worth it.
> 
> Ruby: I am jealous beyond words. I've thought about buying a flesh-toned pencil for my waterline and then adding a bit of shadow below that. I had heard it makes eyes look bigger. I'll have to check it out next time I'm at the mall. So Monday.
> 
> The Naked Palette is really the only eyeshadow I've been using since I bought it. Well, until today when I used the Ammo Palette. I just really like having so many eyeshadows in one package. Also, I may have become slightly obsessed with UD.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about the Dupe! That's a great price, too! I'll have to check that out. I kind of want to go today.  My face colour seems to be pretty standard and easy to match, so here's hoping one of those three shades matches me!
> I just checked out the reviews for it on MU. Wow! Great ratings!
> 
> Victoria: Thanks for the website! I got a couple of travel bottles at WalMart a while back, but like you, I found them much too big for what I needed; and they took up way too much room in my little plastic bag. I really like the coloured spray bottles and the jars for face cream and such.
> 
> So I used the Ammo palette today and liked it, of course. I decided to be adventurous and use the green colour. It's nice. It's actually a softer green than I thought it would be, which is a good thing for me. I also used the Bobbi Brown Concealer and Corrector and LOVE it. So much better for me than Amazing Cosmetics, NARS, Lorac, Shiseido and the rest I've tried. Really love it. It's creamy and covers my circles nicely. So yay!
> 
> I also really like the Emphaseyes waterline eyeliner. It goes on well and stays in place better than any I've used before. Very nice.
> 
> The Kat Von D concealer is very runny, which is slightly disturbing to me. I tried shaking and kneading it, but the consistency stayed the same. The coverage is pretty good. I'm using that one for my face only. I can tell it would be way too drying to try for under my eyes. Because it's so runny, it dries quickly, and doesn't look caked on, which I really appreciate. I don't have any tattoos, but even I can tell it's definitely not good enough to cover them. Also, it kind of smells terrible (kind of like paint thinner, I think). I mean, I don't think it makes my face smell, but it does smell. So I'm happy to know there's a dupe out there!
> 
> I tried the Clinique eye cream last night and the Bobbi Brown one this morning. And I miss the Shiseido one.  But I'm just going to have to suck it up because I don't want bumps! Also, it's not really fair to judge eye creams I've used for one application. I'm going to stick with one sample for the next couple of weeks and then switch so I can really see which I like better. And then I'll move on to the Kiehl's Avocado one, which I'll have gotten a sample of by then.
> For those who use either the Clinique or Bobbi Brown one, do you notice a slight burning sensation wherever you put it? Maybe there's something wrong with me. I'll see if it's the same tonight.


Ihave used Bobbi Brown eye cream for a long time and no burning at all. In fact, I find it very soothing and look foward to putting it on.


----------



## Addie

corkyb said:


> What's a waterline?


The lower waterline is the lower rim of your eye. It's right above your lower lashes. The upper waterline is directly below your top lashes. It's basically the closest you can get to your eye without actually drawing on it. Although, I have accidentally drawn on my eye a bit.



corkyb said:


> Ihave used Bobbi Brown eye cream for a long time and no burning at all. In fact, I find it very soothing and look foward to putting it on.


Hmm. Yeah, I didn't think it was supposed to burn. Maybe there's just something wrong with my eye area like I somehow made it really sensitive.


----------



## VictoriaP

AddieLove said:


> Hmm. Yeah, I didn't think it was supposed to burn. Maybe there's just something wrong with my eye area like I somehow made it really sensitive.


I think, like my skin when I first overdid the Clarisonic, you might need to take a few days off from eye creams (and possibly eye makeup) if you're having burning issues. It sure sounds like you've irritated that area somehow.

I've used one of the Clinique eye products--I don't recall which one--but there was never any burning.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, I know what you mean about this thread! I agree that reviews that are all positive are "fishy". That's why I love MUA so much, people don't hold back!  I've never tried anything from CG Simply Ageless, I think I'm set w/concealers for awhile. Keep us posted on how you like Glamoflage, hope I didn't steer you wrong. I read reviews of the Lafes liquid and it said it took forever to dry! I'll stick to the Lavera for my daughter for now, but am curious to hear how you like the roll on. I tried MAC's Pro Longwear liquid and concealer and really liked the application, finish and staying power, but it dried my skin out like nobody's business so I couldn't continue. If you're not dry you'll probably like it. I actually just tried Maybelline Fit Me foundation in 220 and so far so good. 

For those that are new to Mineral makeup I find the best brush for foundation is a synthetic flat top, that will give you the most coverage. A kabuki is also great and will give just slightly less coverage than the flat top. Sonia Kashuk makes a great flat top, and I get mine at Lumiere Cosmetics, another Indie MMU company in upstate NY. I


----------



## Jane917

I am loving my new Alima Pure samples. I am having a terrible time deciding on colors to order because they all look pretty good. My new sample order contains several eyeshadows and eyeliners, which I rarely use. I haven't started playing with them yet, but one of the eyeshadows is the color "brunette", and they suggest using it for eyebrows. I love it, and DH promises me it looks natural. I am now ready to order some EcoTools brushes. Can't beat the cost!

The lighting in my bathroom is pretty bad for determining how my makeup looks. I live in the PNW, and at this time of year it is hard to get good light even standing by a window. I have been putting off buying a lighted makeup mirror, but maybe now is the time. It would have to have one side magnified. I don't even know where to start looking, except BBB. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Jen

I think I want to try the Alima next.  I've been using Mary Kay for years, and have used BE and Sheercover before.  You guys think it's that much better?  

Well ladies, I'm heading out to Arizona tomorrow for a business trip, I won't be back until next friday.  I'll have my iPad, but days will be full & I'm not sure how much internet surfing I'll be doing in the hotel!  Happy shopping!


----------



## Addie

Victoria: I think I may have to. I tried the Clinique one again after I posted last night, and it burned like crazy. Yikes. I then put on the Shiseido one from the sample and all was right with the world. But I'll probably try to stay away from eye creams for a few days just to see.

Ruby:  You and me both. I've collected so many concealers lately. 
I tried the Glamoflauge this morning and really liked it! So thank you for the suggestion! It covers really well and I'm in love with the price. Plus, this little tube will last me ages and ages.
With the deodorant, I'll probably have to put it on while I'm getting ready in the morning, and just wait to put on clothes until the very end.
Hmm. Good to know about the Pro Longwear being so drying. My face is pretty dry in the winter but improves dramatically in the summer. So it may be something I want to invest in then.

Jen: Have a safe trip and lots of fun!


----------



## Asphodel

I received my Alima Pure samples today and I am so pleased with them. They are beautiful. 

Of course, that just makes it that much more difficult to decide which ones to order in full!


----------



## Jane917

I had to make an effort to keep track of my Alima Pure samples so that I would know which ones to order. I found CS very helpful in helping me decide which colors to try.


----------



## VictoriaP

Whew. Back from the mall.  I need a nap!

Got my bath gel from Victoria's Secret and nothing else there; it's a mob scene with their semi annual sale going on.  Stopped in a Coldwater Creek and found a cute lace blouse with a wide square neck for about $14, so that was a good deal, and luckily most of this season's stuff is in colors I can live without, so I escaped with my wallet intact.  Rummaged in Sephora for a while; like everyone else, they were out of stock on lots of little things, which was most of what I was looking for.  But I did pick up a folding hairbrush for my purse, a set of pink Tweezerman slant tips with white and yellow dots that will now become my primary tweezers (the lavender and white set went into the travel kit), and the Tarte emphasEyes inner lid eyeliner in Chocolate.  Plus, I did get a tiny sample of Purity, and another cleanser they recommend for sensitive skin.  I'm still happy with the Clarisonic Gentle, but I figured it was worth a try.  I realized afterward (brain fog) I should have gotten samples of a few primers while I was there, so I'll need to go back at some point.

Then to Target--which was actually quieter than the mall!  Unfortunately, they too were out of stock on a lot of things.  But I picked up a smaller hair brush that fits better in my travel kit (more pink, naturally), and found a small mirror for my purse.  Unfortunately in looking at small mirrors, I discovered that the mineral foundation definitely doesn't "powder" my face as much as what I'd been using before, so next came a pack of Sonia Kashuk's blotting papers!  There's no end to this madness, is there?!  LOL


----------



## Jane917

Saving us from page 2 again!

I had put the EcoTools 5 pc. brush set in my cart at Amazon. Received a notice today that it is no longer availabe. I think my local Target has it, so I will l probably run to town today.

Any ideas for a wall mount lighted makeup mirror? The lighting in my bathroom is terrible!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Way back on one of the first pages of this thread my makeup mirror died and I was on the quest for a new one. I ended up using a 20% off coupon at Bed, Bath and Beyond. They have a good selection. I'd recommend going there so you can look in all of them to see how they look. Some of them had so much magnification on one side that I couldn't see very well. I think I only got 8X magnification on one side and just a regular mirror on the flip side. The one I bought was not on the website at the time. It was expensive. I think this is the exact same one, if not it looks just like this one. I've been happy with it.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=12392168


----------



## Someone Nameless

The makeup mirror that I had before was just like this:

http://www.allhaircareproducts.com/jilbere-de-paris-mirror-essence-deluxe-lighted-makeup-mirror.html

Very inexpensive and I loved that mirror!! I bought it at Sally's Beauty supply years ago. Bed, Bath and Beyond has the exact same design but it is by Conair or some other brand and the lighting is not nearly as good as my old one. I couldn't find one like my old one and I'm not familiar with this website, so I didn't want to order fro them.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> Way back on one of the first pages of this thread my makeup mirror died and I was on the quest for a new one. I ended up using a 20% off coupon at Bed, Bath and Beyond. They have a good selection. I'd recommend going there so you can look in all of them to see how they look. Some of them had so much magnification on one side that I couldn't see very well. I think I only got 8X magnification on one side and just a regular mirror on the flip side. The one I bought was not on the website at the time. It was expensive. I think this is the exact same one, if not it looks just like this one. I've been happy with it.
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=12392168


How is the lighting on this one? I'm in the same boat as Jane, it's seriously dark up here and the lighting in my bathroom is pretty poor, but over and over it seems the reviews for all of these mirrors say they're just not bright enough.

And at some of the prices I've seen, it might make more sense to finally upgrade the overall lighting in my bathroom instead!


----------



## Someone Nameless

The lighting with this one is fine for me but I must say too that I have a very large window over a garden tub that gives a lot of light, plus I have good lighting in my bathroom itself.  Depending on your bathroom, your mileage may vary.

If you have a BB&B close by, I'd really recommend that you go there and look and buy it there instead of online.  It will be much easier to return it.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> The lighting with this one is fine for me but I must say too that I have a very large window over a garden tub that gives a lot of light, plus I have good lighting in my bathroom itself. Depending on your bathroom, your mileage may vary.
> 
> If you have a BB&B close by, I'd really recommend that you go there and look and buy it there instead of online. It will be much easier to return it.


*sighs over garden tub*

I think seeing them in person is a good idea. Maybe after this trip; I think it might be time for a spending moratorium until then. LOL

My travel jewelry case arrived a few days early today!



Overall, I'm pleased, though like much of the stuff I've seen lately, I tend to wonder if anyone ran this design through any kind of end user testing before they released it into production. The zipper is good, the little snaps on the pockets and ring strap inside are snug, but not too tight, and the pouch for necklaces and such is actually velcroed in for security. It's a solid case that should provide good overall protection, needed because a lot of my jewelry is crystal or glass. But the pockets--seemingly meant for earrings--are too small and too tight for most pairs, unless they're very tiny studs. I think I'm going to make a small "earring board" that I can fit into this case to hold perhaps three pair. I also have another small velvet pouch or two to help sort out necklaces and bracelets.

My Ecotools Retractable Kabuki Brush also arrived with my groceries this morning. I haven't had a chance to use it yet, but it's super soft and in playing with it a little, it doesn't appear to shed. The cover for the case is a little too tightly fitted I think, but that's a minor thing, and it will probably loosen some with use. I have a set of their brushes for eyes coming later this week, and I look forward to playing with those!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I think it was Skyblue who mentioned Laura Geller Balance-n-Brighten foundation. I decided to try it and ordered it before Christmas. I thought it had gotten lost and called about it once, but it was finally delivered today.

I got the one that came with a retractable brush. I love the brush!!! I think the makeup is going to be a thumbs up too but I hurriedly tried it. I'll see when I'm really putting on my makeup to go somewhere.

I'm missing Skyblue and hope she is having a great time on her trip. She will have lots of catching up to do.

As for brushes, my favorite go to eye shadow brush that I've had for years is from Sally's and made by Face Secrets. I love this brush! http://www.sallybeauty.com/Eye-Contour-Brush/SBS-249122,default,pd.html?cgid=Cosm07


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie--what do you like about that specific brush--shape, brush texture, handle length? I've never used brushes for eyeshadow, always the cheap little applicators that came with the shadows, so I don't even know what I'm looking at or why with these things! LOL

Quick humidifier update:

The Air O Swiss U600 has been in use all week, and so far, I think it's a success. While I still think all these companies are simply nuts for not making these units top-fillable, this one hasn't been too bad on that score. I'll put together a longer review once I've used it during some harsher climate changes--apparently due to happen this week.

Meanwhile, the benefit I've seen to my dry, painful eyes and nose was enough that I bought the travel humidifier (model 7146) from the same company:



This arrived today and I've just plugged it in to test it. So far, it's pretty nice; it seems as nicely made as its much bigger cousin, it's quiet in operation, and the mist level it produces is adjustable. I don't like the blue LED light AT ALL (no surprise there), but in a hotel room, it may prove useful as a nightlight--we'll see. I don't anticipate it will significantly raise the overall humidity level for the whole room, but reviews indicate it should raise the level to something comfortable in the immediate vicinity of the humidifier. Hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Kindle Gracie--what do you like about that specific brush--shape, brush texture, handle length? I've never used brushes for eyeshadow, always the cheap little applicators that came with the shadows, so I don't even know what I'm looking at or why with these things! LOL


I like all of the above including the price. I always used the little applicators too but either one of two things happened. They start to disintegrate or either the entire little sponge end falls off. I have other eyeshadow brushes but for some reason I will dig around in my bag until I find this one. I like the little tapered brush end, the way the shadow goes on, the brush texture and handle length!


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> I like all of the above including the price. I always used the little applicators too but either one of two things happened. They start to disintegrate or either the entire little sponge end falls off. I have other eyeshadow brushes but for some reason I will dig around in my bag until I find this one. I like the little tapered brush end, the way the shadow goes on, the brush texture and handle length!


Great to know, thanks!


----------



## Jane917

I got my EcoTools brush set at Target today. Haven't tried them yet. I was a bit disappointed to discover they are synthetic bristles, but what could I expect for the cost? I thought mineral brushes were supposed to be natural bristle. Anyway, they are just the right size to pack for traveling, so they will get a trial next week.

Thanks for the comments on lighted mirrors. I was looking at some in the $30 range, but have discovered there is a difference in lighted and natural lighted mirrors. I need to stick to the ones that simulate natural light.


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> I got my EcoTools brush set at Target today. Haven't tried them yet. I was a bit disappointed to discover they are synthetic bristles, but what could I expect for the cost? I thought mineral brushes were supposed to be natural bristle. Anyway, they are just the right size to pack for traveling, so they will get a trial next week.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on lighted mirrors. I was looking at some in the $30 range, but have discovered there is a difference in lighted and natural lighted mirrors. I need to stick to the ones that simulate natural light.


I much prefer synthetic brushes over natural hair. They are much softer, don't usually shed and dry faster. I just got the $3 ELF Studio Powder Brush and it's amazing. It's got a 96% "will buy again" rating on MUA. I also really like the EcoTools Bronzing brush, it's a huge, very dense brush best for finishing powders. I've seen it at Rite-Aid and Wegmans, it's also at drugstore.com for $9.99


----------



## VictoriaP

A quick Google skim seems to indicate natural vs. synthetic might be more a matter of preference than anything else.  Out of curiosity, I went ahead and used my Ecotools Kabuki just now to apply my Neutrogena Mineral Sheers loose foundation that I've been using this week; it went on fairly evenly and smoothly, much more so than with the brush that was included with the product.  And wow, that's a soft brush.  It felt good!


----------



## Someone Nameless

The retractable brush that came with my Balance-n-Brighten is synthetic.  It's a very nice feeling brush.  It also says that the synthetic hair helps your brush stay clean by not absorbing makeup or oils from your face.  That's a big plus to me.


----------



## corkyb

Is Balance and Brighten a bronzer?  I had that in a bronzer and liked it, but now I don't know what I did with it.  Maybe I tossed it as it was a few years old.


----------



## Someone Nameless

They make a a bronzer but I didn't get that.  I got the foundation.


----------



## corkyb

Is it Laura Geller?  Where did you buy it?  I don't think Sephora carries it anymore


----------



## Someone Nameless

QVC.   On QVC enter Balance-n-Brighten in the search.  I got the first one listed there with the brush.


----------



## 908tracy

Just wanted to jump in here and say how much I love Laura Geller's Baked collection! I have been using her Balance & Brighten (foundation), Bronze and Brighten (bronzer) and others from her baked collection for almost a year and I just love the ease of application, the wearability, and the condition it's left my skin in. (No breakouts)

I don't work for the company, or get any perks....I am just thrilled with her line and wanted to share my love of it!

Also, at the Q, look for a kit with mini sizes (forget what it's name is now) but it's a great way to try her line. That's what I did, and then once I knew I liked it I ordered full sizes.

BTW...that Balance and Brighten has lasted almost a YEAR! I just hit pan on it, and bought it last Jan. It's really good stuff. =)


----------



## fancynancy

Probably my favorite item I've purchased in the last year (and I shop a lot!) was the Lesportsac Lily wallet. It's on the larger side, but because it's made of nylon, it's very lightweight and slim, and when you open it, everything is right at your fingertips. You don't have to turn the wallet around to access different compartments like so many other wallets. It has 10 credit card slots. I once had a leather wallet with a similar design, but the leather got scratched easily and was heavy and bulky.










There's only one problem with the wallet: they are phasing it out and it's hard to find! If you can still find it anywhere though, it's a great value. I bought mine with a 25% off coupon and paid about $28. Worth every penny.


----------



## Jen

Just popping in from Arizona to say hi! I have only been here for a day and a half and I'm already exhausted!  Business trips wear me out.  These people drink so much more than I do, I have a hard time keeping up.  

I really just wanted to say WELCOME Tracy! It is about time you joined us over here!


----------



## Belle2Be

julip said:


> Speaking of totes, I have to rave about my Stitch & Swash custom bag that I have had for about 1.5 months now. I took it out on errands yesterday and the gal at my pets' health food store loved it so much she wrote down the website address. It's the perfect market tote as you can just throw everything into it, and the straps are wide so it stays up well even when you have one strap down to access the inside.
> 
> I have the Bella Bag in the same colors to match the bag that was used in the movie "Twilight" (a wardrobe crew member there while shooting the movie found this bag in a little boutique where Angie, the artisan, had it for sale. The crew member called Angie to have her make another one so they could have two. She worked on it all night and overnighted it to them.). I had her customize it by having the feather printed on just one side so I could carry it on a 'blank' side some days. You choose your leather color, print (she has 8 to choose from or you can ask for none), gold or silver hardware, thread color, and lining color.
> 
> I also had her make me a Kindle cozy in the charcoal grey leather with a blue feather on one side and a light grey feather on the other. These are usually made with the design printed on one side.
> 
> I lost track of the thread in the Kindle Accessories forum where someone had mentioned Stitch & Swash and her new Kindle cozy (I believe she was the one who brought up the idea to Angie in the first place, of something to hold the Kindle!), so if you are here, please say hi so I can properly thank you.  The aniline leather is super soft (the charcoal even more so than the brown, though they are both really soft), and I plan to get another bag one day. Maybe another tote, maybe the foldover tote, maybe a messenger bag. She really has some great styles, and she is so accommodating and sweet with custom requests.
> 
> It has the most wonderful puddle.


A couple months late to the game, but I love it! Great choice on the charcoal!!


----------



## 908tracy

Jen said:


> Just popping in from Arizona to say hi! I have only been here for a day and a half and I'm already exhausted! Business trips wear me out. These people drink so much more than I do, I have a hard time keeping up.
> 
> *I really just wanted to say WELCOME Tracy! It is about time you joined us over here!*


Thanks bunches Jen!!!! I saw the makeup mentioned and just had to put in my 2 cents!! lol (((hugs)))


----------



## Someone Nameless

I used the Balance-n-Brighten today for the first time other than a quick trial.  I can't rave enough about it. This is now my new favorite foundation.  I love it along with my Meteorites.


----------



## skyblue

Hi Ladies! I've returned from my trip to London, and couldn't wait to check in to see what you were all up to since I've been gone: Five pages of posts!

London was FABULOUS! We had a blast! I carried my *Tano Tumbleweed* which worked great. I paired it with my skinny jeans and knee high boots which was definitely 'the look'. We shopped on Oxford Street and checked out Harrod's. It was crazy busy!

*Jen*, I used the *Living Proof No Frizz Styling Cream* which was a bust in my opinion. It did not hold up to the damp London weather even though it was quite chilly! Stick with the *Her Cut* product. I used what I considered A LOT of it, and used Aveda Brilliant as a finishing cream. I still had a substantial amount of frizz. 

On the positive side, I am LOVING the *Hourglass Primer*!  This is an outstanding product! I applied it at 7 am and followed it with a light dusting of Laura Geller's Balance and Brighten powder (I didn't find a small container for my Meteorites ) and it held up all day! I really love this product!!! Thanks, *Neo*, *Jen*, and all the other ladies for the recommendation!

Hi *Tracy*! It's so nice to see you here! Are you still moderating the beauty board?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Welcome back Skyblue!  I'm glad to hear that you had a great trip.  Good to see you back!

I'm sorry to hear that I now need hourglass primer....just when I thought I had everything I needed!


----------



## corkyb

skyblue said:


> Hi Ladies! I've returned from my trip to London, and couldn't wait to check in to see what you were all up to since I've been gone: Five pages of posts!
> 
> London was FABULOUS! We had a blast! I carried my *Tano Tumbleweed* which worked great. I paired it with my skinny jeans and knee high boots which was definitely 'the look'. We shopped on Oxford Street and checked out Harrod's. It was crazy busy!
> 
> *Jen*, I used the *Living Proof No Frizz Styling Cream* which was a bust in my opinion. It did not hold up to the damp London weather even though it was quite chilly! Stick with the *Her Cut* product. I used what I considered A LOT of it, and used Aveda Brilliant as a finishing cream. I still had a substantial amount of frizz.
> 
> On the positive side, I am LOVING the *Hourglass Primer*!  This is an outstanding product! I applied it at 7 am and followed it with a light dusting of Laura Geller's Balance and Brighten powder (I didn't find a small container for my Meteorites ) and it held up all day! I really love this product!!! Thanks, *Neo*, *Jen*, and all the other ladies for the recommendation!
> 
> Hi *Tracy*! It's so nice to see you here! Are you still moderating the beauty board?


Beauty Board What beauty board?


----------



## 908tracy

KindleGracie,
So glad you are loving the BnB. It really is good stuff, and like I said it lasts a long time. Enjoy!

Skyblue,
It's great to see you as well!!! London? Wow, I'm so jealous. =) Happy you had a great time....next time, take me with you! Yes, I am still moderating at the beauty board...almost a year already. 

corkyb,
The beauty board we are speaking of is Beauty&Spirit. I love your avatar....I have a soft spot for Yorkies. He/She is adorable!!!

Jen,
Forgot to mention, my daughter just bought Turbo Fire!!! (I am psyched!) Have you heard of/tried it yet? It is high intensity interval training and is touted to be less dancy of a workout. I will let you know what I think once we get it. She just ordered it yesterday. =) Should be a great addition to my Turbo workouts. (I just need to start again)


----------



## corkyb

Tracy,
Thank you for the compliment on my Corky.  He was my first yorkie and my heart dog.  He passed from kidney failure caused by Lyme disease 2.5 years ago.  He lived with it for two years with SubQ fluids and a few hospitalizations.  He had a a great life though and it was time for him to go.  Now I have Cali, who is on my facebook profile.  She's a real sweetheart, but I call her my princess brat because she is untrainable and does whatever see darn well pleases.

I just googled the beauty board; is that the one that costs $10 to join through paypal?

Paula


----------



## 908tracy

Paula,

I am so sorry to hear of your dog's passing. I lost 2 dogs within a year of each other at 12 and 16 years old so I know the pain. I am sure you gave him a great life.....just look at how he posed for his pic in your avatar! =D I am sure Cali is just beautiful as well and I wish you lots of luck with her. "The Princess Brat" (lol) sounds just like my new puppy (except he's male). He's now almost 8 months old and a brat as well. His name is Menace and lives up to that name at times very well. 

Yes, the board does require a $10 lifetime subscription fee. Most of the ladies there were originally from the Q's beauty boards and some frequent both boards still. Anyone can register for 24 hours free to get a feel for it, and if you like it, join and if not, no harm done. 

Well ladies, I will let you all get back to your shopping finds. When I come across something great I will be sure to post it here!


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, gang, I think Philosophy's Purity is a no-go for me.  I opened the little tiny sample container from Sephora, took one whiff and decided quickly that I had no desire to smell like lemon scented Pledge.  My husband fusses when he smells that stuff in the house (he hates artificial citrus scents); I can't imagine he wants to smell it on me!  The scent was very strong even from that tiny container (barely a quarter size) and an hour later I could still smell it on my fingers after a rinse.  Combine his hatred of that sort of thing with my own dislike of mixing other scents with the one I prefer, and it sounds like it was a good thing I didn't just buy a bottle of the stuff.  It's really too bad that more companies don't realize that not EVERYTHING has to have a fragrance!  That also means Hope in a Jar is out too, isn't it?  I'm pretty sure I read about a lemon scent on that one.

Since I've been doing fine with the Clarisonic Gentle, and that has almost no odor, I'll probably stick with that. It's a bummer not to be able to use the Sephora sales discounts for it since they don't carry it, but once in a while the price drops on Amazon, and hopefully I can take advantage of that when it happens.  I've still got enough to last me a while yet, but I'll need to be proactive about keeping an extra on hand when possible since I can't just run out to get it locally.

Only delivery today was my glass nail file.  Love it! Filing my thin, brittle nails went really really fast and the edges are much smoother than with emery board types of files. But since it's 5" long and pointy (that last wasn't mentioned in the description) TSA would likely confiscate it.  Sigh.  So the mini version, which is pictured with a blunt tip, is now on it's way as well.  The little one will work better in my purse anyway.


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie--"Crystal" or "glass" files are an alternative to either metal files or emery boards.  They produce a smoother finish with less potential damage to the nail edges, especially for natural nails, and they don't wear out the way emery boards do.  They can be easily cleaned, even sterilized.  They are somewhat fragile though, and tend to break when they're dropped.  Mine came with a protective case to help keep that sort of thing from happening, and to protect other things from the abrasive surface of the file.  This is the first one I've owned, but as I said, I can already feel the difference on my nail tips.  I got mine through Amazon, but any beauty supply store is likely to have them.

As far as the Purity goes, most people seem to love it, so I'm sure it won't be an issue for you!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

bought myself a kodak mini video camera. Why would i buy this when I have a camera already....? Its waterproof and perfect for hawaii trip next week. YAY! so will post videos of my undesea adventures. not to mention it is tiny and its half the price of a Flip. (since i missed the black friday sell)


----------



## 908tracy

Cobbie,
Absolutely! Borrow away. =) These boards are nice in the fact that you can scroll down and see all of the threads before, and who said what. (love that)

VegasAsian,
Hawaii trip? Now I am jealous again! Have a fabulous time and come back with a bunch of details. =)


----------



## Someone Nameless

Tracy, FYI, I tried to join to check the place out but I was denied unless I paid the $10.  They said you no longer do that.


----------



## 908tracy

Ah KindleGracie it was you who tried to join last night! I am so sorry, and you are correct. I was reminded this morning that the 24 hours is no longer a feature before joining. We had some problems using that method. I am so sorry to have given the wrong information. I was just coming to this thread to correct my post from yesterday.


----------



## corkyb

Whew!  Glad I wasn't sleep walking last night.
Paula


----------



## 908tracy

corkyb said:


> Whew! Glad I wasn't sleep walking last night.
> Paula


^^^^^LMAO Paula!!!! No, you weren't sleepwalking! hahaha^^^^^


----------



## lonestar

Vegas_Asian said:


> bought myself a kodak mini video camera. Why would i buy this when I have a camera already....? Its waterproof and perfect for hawaii trip next week. YAY! so will post videos of my undesea adventures. not to mention it is tiny and its half the price of a Flip. (since i missed the black friday sell)


I'm excited to know (kind of) someone that owns this camera. I have the model before yours- it's not waterproof. The waterproof would have been great when we went to Cancun last summer. We have enjoyed the one we have though. Very easy to use and it's fun. I still carry my still camera though. I found the photos from mine aren't that great.

Hope to hear from you on how you like your waterproof version.


----------



## Addie

Welcome back, Skyblue! I'm happy to hear you had so much fun! Skinny jeans with boots over them are my latest obsession. Love the look.
And glad to hear you love the Hourglass Primer! I love how it feels and works.

Vegas, hope you have lots of fun in Hawaii! I'm very jealous.

Victoria, I'm intrigued with the glass nail file. I'll have to pick one up next time I'm out and about. Thanks for the review!
And sorry the Purity didn't work for you. I must have a terrible nose. I don't really notice any scent with the Purity. Well, it smells like soapy stuff to me. You've got a great nose!

So I tried the Too Faced Lip Primer on two different days, and I have to say it is excellent for keeping lip gloss in place. It stayed on for hours; normally, I have trouble keeping lip gloss in place for _one_ hour. It's definitely a keeper for me. And the lip gloss doesn't dry out my lips when I use it, which I love. The primer isn't moisturizing, but it's definitely not drying for me. Also, I don't get that terrible line that develops all along the inner part of my lips, if you all know what I'm talking about. I hate that! No problem when used with the primer. I'm sure it works with lipstick as well, but I don't wear lipstick; so I personally haven't tried that.

I've also been using Laura Mercier's face primer. I got a free sample of it, so I thought I might as well use it. It doesn't feel nearly as awesome as the Hourglass Primer, but it works well. It kept my makeup in place all day.
It's more of a moisturiser-type feel, not the silky feel of the Hourglass. They have a regular, a mineral, a hydrating and an oil free version. I think I just have the regular one. So if anyone wants a primer but doesn't really want to spend the $52, the Laura Mercier one is $30 and works well.


----------



## VictoriaP

I don't like days when there's nothing new being delivered to my house.  LOL  Please, someone tell me they went shopping for something fabulous today, so I can live vicariously!


----------



## Someone Nameless

My DIL gave me a gift certificate for Christmas for a culinary class for two.  I took her with me and we went to it tonight.  Oh my goodness, I am in trouble.  It was so much FUN and the food was fabulous.  Now I'm needing to restock my kitchen with all these fabulous kitchen equipment and accessories.

We made a Phyllo Chocolate Almond Pear with Amarula with Chocolate Caramel Sauce and ....mmmmmmmmm!!!!  Yummy!!!  

Then we had coffee made in the coolest coffee machine I've ever seen.  I forget the brand but it makes one cup at the time and filters the water, grinds the beans, steams the milk, you name it.  All for only a couple of thousand dollars but it was one good cup of coffee!!!


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> My DIL gave me a gift certificate for Christmas for a culinary class for two. I took her with me and we went to it tonight. Oh my goodness, I am in trouble. It was so much FUN and the food was fabulous. Now I'm needing to restock my kitchen with all these fabulous kitchen equipment and accessories.
> 
> We made a Phyllo Chocolate Almond Pear with Amarula with Chocolate Caramel Sauce and ....mmmmmmmmm!!!! Yummy!!!
> 
> Then we had coffee made in the coolest coffee machine I've ever seen. I forget the brand but it makes one cup at the time and filters the water, grinds the beans, steams the milk, you name it. All for only a couple of thousand dollars but it was one good cup of coffee!!!


What kind of kitchen accessories were you introduced to? I am kitchen gadget junky. Should be no surprise! My latest addition is a Morrocan Tagine.

The coffee machine you used is probably a Saeco or Gaggia. You can buy reconditioned ones at many places , incuding Whole Lotta Latte.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I got my Clarisonic today. It's in the bathroom, charging away. I can hardly wait to use it tomorrow!

I am a kitchen gadget junkie too! My current favorite is my new Cuisinart ceramic knives. I LOVE them. I got a set of 3 knives, a ceramic peeler, and a cutting board for $29.98 at Sam's. Got one for my mom and she loves it too!


----------



## skyblue

AddieLove, you would feel right at home in London!  Even the guys wore skinny jeans and scarves!  My kids loved the clothes and accessories!  I am sticking with the Hourglass Primer!  That stuff totally rocks!  Now I need to check out the lip primer!  I am a lipgloss junkie!  

Vegas Asian, aren't those mini camcorders fabulous?  Sure beats the huge camcorders!

Victoria, I don't detect the "lemon pledge" scent in the Purity cleanser.  The worst for me is L'Occitane Verbena scent.  It makes me gag.  I hope you can find a more suitable substitute that is less offensive.  I have one of those glass files tucked into one of my handbags.  I need to find it.

Kindle Gracie, I am thrilled your DIL went with you to the cooking class!  Sounds super yummy and super fun!  I love cool kitchen gadgets, too.  Share with us, please!

Hippie2Mars, be sure to let us know how you liked your Clarisonic!

Tracy, I would love to check out that board, but I am too cheap to fork over the $10 right now!  I bet the baby is getting big!


----------



## lonestar

Kitchen gadgets!  The most fun.  Nothing fancy, but I got a Salad Shooter before Christmas and I love that thing.

The next thing I would like to get is an electric kettle.


----------



## corkyb

lonestar said:


> Kitchen gadgets! The most fun. Nothing fancy, but I got a Salad Shooter before Christmas and I love that thing.
> 
> The next thing I would like to get is an electric kettle.


They still make salad shooters And they work? What brand are they and where did you buy it? I Hate cutting veggies and I eat a lot of them.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

lonestar said:


> Kitchen gadgets! The most fun. Nothing fancy, but I got a Salad Shooter before Christmas and I love that thing.
> 
> The next thing I would like to get is an electric kettle.


OMIGOD, I love my Salad Shooter! When my son was stationed in Germany, the only thing he asked for was a Salad Shooter!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

so i edited my first video from my new camera. thought i'd share. the lighting in the house is bad. i have the other video (of our dinner adventure had much better lighting)

So we got an order in from amazon and filmed my dog checking it out. We always let her sniff at boxes we recieve....don't know why


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Vegas_Asian said:


> so i edited my first video from my new camera. thought i'd share. the lighting in the house is bad. i have the other video (of our dinner adventure had much better lighting)
> 
> So we got an order in from amazon and filmed my dog checking it out. We always let her sniff at boxes we recieve....don't know why


My cat loves the boxes from Amazon. She really showed increased interest after the first one came with her cat food. She was literally digging at the box trying to get to the food, which was SEALED inside. That's my Josie...


----------



## skyblue

lonestar said:


> Kitchen gadgets! The most fun. Nothing fancy, but I got a Salad Shooter before Christmas and I love that thing.
> 
> The next thing I would like to get is an electric kettle.


The infamous Presto Salad Shooter? I remember those commercials!!! Sounds like fun!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I found it! I had coffee from this coffee maker last night. Best cup of coffee I've ever had.

http://www.amazon.com/Jura-Capresso-13422-Impressa-Automatic-Espresso/dp/B001EZCK1C


----------



## skyblue

Wowsers, that is one expensive espresso maker!  I am sure it was divine!  I guess I will stick with my Breville espresso maker.  Paired with Lavazza espresso and steamed, frothy milk, it makes a mighty fine latte!


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> I found it! I had coffee from this coffee maker last night. Best cup of coffee I've ever had.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jura-Capresso-13422-Impressa-Automatic-Espresso/dp/B001EZCK1C


Yeeow! At that price, I'd better be able to yell "Make me some coffee!" from my room and not only have it do so automatically, but have it levitate the cup down the hall and into my hands first thing in the morning. Otherwise, I'll never be able to justify it to DH. LOL!

Sounds fabulous though, it really does.

A pic--this setup isn't mine, but my friend Lisa just finished outfitting her new iPhone and I knew this group would appreciate the lengths she went to in color coordinating a new wardrobe for it:









I'm not an orange girl by any stretch, as we all know. But dang...now I want this setup!  I'll admit to being tempted to ask DecalGirl if they'll redo that Orange Crush skin in shades of pink instead...!

Waiting on the Big Brown Truck today: more Eco Tools brushes and the travel version of my glass file. Unfortunately there's not much time to play with any of it; I lost three days to that stupid migraine, and we've got under 48 hours before we leave for a week. We'll soon see if all those newfound travel tools I've been obsessing are any help at all in packing more neatly and speedily and stress-free than usual.


----------



## Asphodel

VictoriaP,
I love your friend's orange combo.  I'm interested to hear how your packing goes with all the neat items you've picked up recently. 

Can you lovely enablers recommend a nice body scrub? I don't care for the ones that are really oily or sticky; I like for the product to rinse cleanly and easily when I've finished exfoliating.


----------



## skyblue

Victoria, you sound a lot like me:  Obsessing about having all the right gear in proper order for travel. LOL  People laugh at me, but when they need something who do you think they ask

Your friend's set up is quite cool.  Who is the maker of the bag?  It looks so well made.  I love fine leather goods!!!


----------



## Ruby296

VictoriaP-where did you order the travel sized glass file from? I've got the regular one and love it. What other EcoTools brushes are you expecting? The giant bronzing brush is luscious.... Good luck packing


----------



## skyblue

Victoria, one of my "must haves" for travel is the Boscia Lavendar Blotting Linens.  Do you pack these as well?  They help me keep my "fresh face" all day.


----------



## VictoriaP

Asphodel--thanks; she absolutely loves that setup, and I'm a proud enabler for pointing her to every single part of it. LMAO It all duplicates my own pink gear. Wish I had a scrub recommend for you; Pre Clarisonic, I just used either a scrubbing puff or a loofa type setup rather than using a cleanser type. Now, of course, it's all Clarisonic and my skin behaves much better because of it.

Skyblue--I'm just really neurotic about travel, and getting worse instead of better as I get older. Give me a 40' RV and I'm fine--just as neurotic, but I know I can fit everything I can't bear to live without in one of those. Try to cram my life into a tiny suitcase or two, and I simply fall to pieces. LOL I need to check out those blotting linens; I just picked up Sonia Kashuk's blotting tissues at Target this week, but I'm not all that impressed about their ability to de-shine me so far.

Lisa's pouch is from Shinnorie.com--great quality, very customizable as far as colors go, but as Paula experienced, not so hot if you actually need to get a hold of them on something. Their customer service so far isn't the best, and they're based out of Singapore, so you got time difference issues in play too.

Ruby--the travel file is from Amazon. I'll grab the link in a sec (iPad, takes a minute).

Here you go... 


I caved and bought the purple because I was out of time. I think when I get back, I might order the travel pink from a third party seller that doesn't do Prime. That way, I can leave the purple in my permanent travel gear, have the small pink in my purse, and the larger pink in my bathroom drawer. The case is metallic in looks only; the one on my pink full sized file is plastic, and seems like a pretty good way to protect the glass. I've dropped it twice already with no damage.


----------



## Ruby296

VictoriaP, thanks so much for the link, think I'll order one!


----------



## VictoriaP

Ruby296 said:


> VictoriaP, thanks so much for the link, think I'll order one!


You're welcome, happy to help! My small one hasn't made it here yet, but I like the full size one a lot!

Well, an unexpected purchase today; packing cubes and folders from Eagle Creek: http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_so_2?rh=n%3A1036592%2Cn%3A%211036682%2Cn%3A15743161%2Ck%3APacking+cubes%2Cp_4%3AEagle+Creek&bbn=15743161&keywords=Packing+cubes&ie=UTF8&qid=1294878381

I actually ran down to REI for these as the price was the same as Amazon Prime, time is running short, and I did want to see them in person first. I'm glad I did--the Moroccan Red color that was appealing online was really not for me up close and personal. I bought the 15" folder, the half cube, and the half cube tube to start with, all in basic black. Zippers are double ended and move smoothly, seams all appear well stitched--these seem like quality pieces.

The cubes are more for corralling stuff than saving space, I think. But the folder just might be a better way to pack shirts, lightweight sweaters, and even jeans. With my particular carryon suitcase, which is a roller model, the 15" version just *barely* fits lengthwise in the suitcase against my pink rollup cosmetic case. It won't fit crosswise at all as shown in the packing diagram on the folder label, and that's a bit of a bummer. Time for a new suitcase next? LOL

Still, the folder makes a very neat stack out of my tops so far, and there's still a bit of room in it. The half cube is holding all underthings; I looked at the two sided version, which gives you a way to sort dirty from clean with two compartments, but decided to just throw an extra ziploc in at the bottom for the worn items--by the end of the week, it'll all be in the ziploc and the ziploc will be back in the half cube. The regular half cube is about $10 cheaper than the two sided one; I figured the ziploc was the better way to go in that case.

The half cube "tube" is holding my travel sized surge suppressor, travel extension cord, iPad charger, and camera battery charger at the moment, with a little room to spare. (It'd also be the perfect setup for a Clarisonic, Tassi, charger, and brush heads--those ended up in the case I got with the limited ed Mia.)

I have to say, I like these cubes better for things like the chargers than my old setup of using my extra Borsa Bella bags. The sides of these are squared off, though they're not rigid, and they zip all round which makes them easier to fill. Plus the mesh means TSA can see into them more easily without having to open them necessarily; I'm carrying so darn many things with cords now and so darn many bottles of cosmetic products, I'm going to look like a very organized bomber with a pink fetish. 
*
Next question, is there such a thing a a decent travel flat iron? My full size CHI takes up way too much space! Won't help me on this trip as I'm out of time, but something smaller would be great going forward.*


----------



## VictoriaP

Good news/bad news--the mini file arrived and lo and behold--it was pink!  Great news for me, of course, but for anyone else ordering from the specific link I posted, I'm thinking that though the listing doesn't say so, these are probably stocked in assorted colors, and what you see may not at all be what you get. It does work just as well as its larger cousin though, and with the blunt tip, shouldn't pose a problem with security.

A brief rundown on the Ecotools brushes:

Eyeshadow set


Brow grooming kit


Concealer brush


So after doing a little more research on mineral makeup, I found there were more brushes I simply couldn't live without. I'd already ordered the eyeshadow ones, but wanted a brush for filling in my eyebrows a bit, and needed a concealer brush for handling the dark circles under my eyes. I wasn't married to the Ecotools brand, but found that I'd spend the same amount either locally or online on just one brush as I would buying the entire brow set and two concealer brushes from Amazon. I haven't tried everything yet, so just a couple of notes that aren't in the listings.

Brow set: The mirror is VERY light, and does have suction cups on the back so you can stick it to a mirror and use it hands free (no way I'd try to leave it there though, they're not really strong ones). It's a nice magnification; not so blown up that it distorts unless you're right on top of it. Tweezers are smaller than the small Tweezerman minis, and feel a bit flimsy by comparison, the scissors are a bit better quality, and the two brushes look good for what they're designed for.

Concealer brush: These are a good couple of inches longer than the brushes in either the brow set or the eyeshadow set, which seems a little silly. (In fairness, they probably figure you'll be using those sets right up against a mirror and need shorter handles.) Bristles are not nearly as soft as those of the other Ecotools I have, but I don't think they're supposed to be. They're not so hard as to be uncomfortable though, and holy cow, did they do a good job of putting just the right amount of mineral powder foundation under my eyes so my circles look gone without looking freakishly caked with makeup. Better than any liquid or cream concealer I've ever used!

Most of this stuff is coming with me and I'll be doing makeup regularly on this trip, so I'll report on any annoyances. But for now, these seem like pretty nicely made brushes at a fairly reasonable price.


----------



## Someone Nameless

VictoriaP, you sound very well prepared and I can't wait to hear the post-trip review to find out what your favorite items turned out to be!

I got a sample of Boscia Cleanser in one of my Sephora orders so I tried it tonight.  It is really nice!!!  Does anyone use this?  I know I won't be changing for a while with my big jug of Purity I recently bought.  BTW, I don't notice a scent at all in my Purity and thought I had a pretty good nose.

ttp://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P61204&om_mmc=esv108602-GG&om_kwpur=109735707&ppc_crid=4981687697&sbanner=us_search&esvcid=S1294886025_ADOGOE_AGI1215444_CRE4981687697_TID109735707_RFDd3d3Lmdvb2dsZS5jb20%3d


----------



## Addie

Kindle Gracie, that culinary class sounds like so much fun! And delicious!

Skyblue, I so want to go! I'm hoping to make the trip next year. I think I'll stick with the Hourglass Primer as well. I just love the way it feels! The lip primer is awesome. I was really impressed with how it kept my lip gloss in place and in great condition. Hope you like it if you try it!

Well, I went to the mall again today. I got four different eye cream samples. Despite my best attempts, the Bobbi Brown Hydrating and Clinique All About Eyes Rich still wanted to burn my eye area. Yikes!
So I got samples of Bobbi Brown Extra Eye Repair Cream, La Mer, Korres Evening Primrose Eye Cream and one of Lancome's eye creams.
I just tried the Bobbi Brown one, and this one doesn't burn! So I'll probably try each for about two weeks and hopefully that will lead me to find a favourite. And I'm heading up to Austin soon for work, so I'll pick up a Kiehl's sample as well.

While I was there, I stopped by Lancome and picked up their oil cleanser and a blush. I tried the oil cleanser, but I don't think I used it correctly. There's a bit of a learning curve, I think, so I'll try again tomorrow to see how it goes. It smells really nice, though, so I'm happy about that. 

The blush colour is so hard to nail down through online pictures. It's really such a lovely colour. A perfect flushed look for me.

And because I spent over $50, I received their free gift which included the much raved about Bi-Facil eye makeup remover. I tried it and love it! I've been using Sonia Kashuk's eye makeup remover after reading great things about it, but the Bi-Facil blows it out of the water. It's much easier to remove my eye makeup with Lancome's. There's far less rubbing.

I tried to get the UD 15th Anniversary eyeliner set, but Sephora didn't have it. *sigh* I guess I can just buy it online.

I also went to Sally's and got a glass nail file. So thanks for the suggestion, Victoria! Also, I love that iPhone setup!


----------



## Ruby296

VictoriaP, I second what Kindle Gracie says about how organized you are! I have used Pacmates for traveling (giant ziplocs you roll the air out of) and they compress down really well and make nice little bricks. Last x-country trip I took I didn't use them, instead I rolled my clothes and that worked really well. I had a 22" rolling carry-on and even managed to fit a mid-weight fleece jacket. And I had room to spare! I checked other sites to see if I could get the Nail tek file any cheaper but Amazon seems to have the best price. That's great you got the pink one! I have an ET 5 piece set that has the blush brush, eye shadow brush, concealer and eyebrow brush. The 5th thing was a little canvas pouch. I hope you like them!

AddieLove, how do use the oil cleanser? That blush looks pretty! I have a weakness for blush and have recently discovered highlighters...it's all so bad!


----------



## luvmy4brats

For Victoria, I don't see an iPhone one, but it looks like they've made it in pink for the Kindle:

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/60462










  You're welcome


----------



## lonestar

I bought my salad shooter from Amazon. If ALL I ever do with it is grate cheese, it's okay with me. I do plan to use it for vegetables but that thing is incredible for grating cheese.

Love it!


----------



## VictoriaP

Luvmy4brats said:


> For Victoria, I don't see an iPhone one, but it looks like they've made it in pink for the Kindle:
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/60462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome


Sigh. Don't you spend enough of my money already, Heather?! LMAO That's a darn pretty shade of pink, too.

Maybe when I get back. I'm up to my eyeballs in travel gear at this point, and currently looking at mini dual voltage flat irons. Don't ask me WHY, since I have no current plans to go somewhere with 220v, but just in case... Procrastination AND accessory addiction, what a combination! LOL

I think my current suitcase is around a 19", no wonder it's such a pain to fit everything in there for six days. Hubby's checking a bag though, so I'll probably stuff some things in that too so I don't drive myself any crazier! Still, it's been interesting trying to work out how much I can fit in there, and what "containers" actually do allow you to carry more in the same amount of space.

Ruby--I didn't see the Nail Tek specific files any cheaper either, but the ones AddieLove picked up are a bit cheaper in stores, at least out by me. I'm such a klutz sometimes with the illness though that having a hard case for it was important, and I couldn't find one locally that had that. Good thing I made that choice, since I've already dropped the big one a couple of times!

AddieLove, that blush is just a beautiful shade on my screen. Looks like it should be a nice sheer touch of color for a lot of skin tones.

Anyone using mineral makeup use some sort of "facial mist", "hydrating spray", or "setting spray"? That's another thing I made the mistake of looking at instead of packing.


----------



## Ruby296

VictoriaP, I agree w/you that having the case for the nail file is worth spending a little bit more for to prolong it's life! 19" for 6 days is impressive! I also carried a backpack for my toiletries, Kindle, cell etc. I do use a setting spray- I like Jane Iredales D20 spray. I spray it on my brush if I'm doing a second layer of foundation, or I'll lightly mist my face. It does have a scent to it but it's light and fades pretty fast. You should probably test it first. You can find JI products at spas and other skincare places.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Victoria, RELAX!   remember, wherever you are going will have grocery and drug stores. Don't wear yourself out now trying to get everything ready.  Don't make me come over there....  

You know I just had to show you the skin... I saw that you'd mentioned wanting a pink one and I had just happened to see it on DecalGirl last week. And they're SO accommodating at making them for other devices.


----------



## Jen

Hey ladies!
Taking a break from studying (I'm out here for professional rep certification training) to say hello. I am dreading my exam tomorrow.  

Welcome back skyblue! Sorry to hear you didn't like that curly hair product, I'm glad now that I didn't buy that one! You should definately check out the Hercut product.  My only gripe is that it seems to be going awfully fast for how expensive it is.  It us amazing though, at least for me - so it's worth it.  

I'm glad we have some more hourglass primer converts!  I know I'll never be without it again.  Victoria, I thought I had a sensitive nose!  I have not noticed a scent with either Purity or Hope.  I am about to go wash my face, so I'll pay attention to the smell.  I hate things that smell, so it surprises me that it didn't bother me if it is that bad for you.  I am happy to report that on day 6 of my trip using the Clarisonic twice a day for 2 minutes each it is still going strong.  I was worried.  

Ooh! Victoria, I just love the roll up travel bag.  It fits a ton!  I only had my Clarisonic, shampoo and conditioner and lotion outside of it.  And that is onky because I needed more than travel size.

I am absolutely terrible at taking care of my nails.  Terrible.  Maybe I should try that glass file.  I cannot stand nail polish on my hands, so I just do nothing!  I have used a Chi polisher, that thing is amazing....when I use it!  I trim them when they break, that is it!

Luckily I prefer my DXG plain, so I can't be tempted by that orange crush - I love it!  I have been eyeballing thosemorange earphones and the orange Canon Powershot.  Orange is my new thing.


----------



## skyblue

Victoria, packing cubes are one of my favorite travel items.  Hubby likes to travel light, so we often just take our Rick Steves' backpacks.  I separate all my clothing by category and place each category in its own cube. Everything stays neat, organized and easy to find.  If I am super paranoid about bedbugs I use the ziploc packing bags.  It works too, but doesn't seem as efficient as the cubes.  I have made hubby take a pair or two of shoes in his bag.  I may be light on clothing but there's no compromising my shoe wardrobe.  The leopard print tether worked great with my rolling bag by the way.

My favorite hairstyling curling brush has been known to knock the power out of entire floors of European hotels so I wholeheartedly endorse dual voltage hair appliances! 

AddieLove, Bi-facil is my fav!  I've used it for years.  The blush is pretty.  I've been using a Bobbi Brown bronzer primarily with a touch of Laura Geller blush just on the apples of my cheeks.  Let us know the eye cream winner.  Like Ruby, I need to hear more about hoe you use the oil cleanser.  I have oily skin so I am leery of using oil cleansers.


----------



## Addie

I actually only own one blush, if you can believe that. Well, I own two now. I threw away a whole bunch because I wasn't happy with the colour and quality. So now I'm slowly working on building that collection up. 

Ruby, I'm loving highlighters as well! I'm getting into all sorts of contouring. 

Skyblue, I think I remember you mentioning Bi-Facil on here before. So of course it ended up on my list of things to try.
How do you like the Bobbi Brown bronzer? I'm a bronzer lover, so I'm always interested to hear about different brands. Is it sparkly, matte or in between?

Regarding the oil cleanser, I read several reviews saying it was a wonderful thing. My main issue is getting all my mascara off. The eye makeup remover does that, of course, but I was hoping to simplify. Right now I wash my face, then use the eye makeup remover, then wash my face again, then use the Clarisonic, then put on lotion and eye cream. I was hoping to eliminate some steps.

According to the directions on the bottle, you're supposed to squirt the oil cleanser in your hands and then rub it on your face, working it in (dry). You then add just a bit of water to emulsify. You continue to gently rub and then rinse. I've read that it doesn't leave your face oily. And it's non-comedogenic (doesn't clog pores).

I think I didn't squirt enough of the product out. So when I rubbed it on my face and then added a bit of water, I didn't get enough of it everywhere. Then I kept trying to add water and then later more of the product and just ended up making a mess of things. I think I was a bit impatient as well, so I ended up not removing all my makeup and having to use my regular face wash and then the Bi-Facil. But at least I got to try the Bi-Facil! Hopefully tomorrow will be better with the oil cleanser. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## VictoriaP

AddieLove--one question:  why wash twice and then use the Clarisonic?  I can see why you'd want to eliminate steps at that point!

My routine when wearing makeup--I use Almay Eye Makeup Remover pads to take care of the eyes, and their makeup remover towelettes for the rest of my face.  If the eye area feels oily after that, a tissue usually takes care of it.  Then a Clarisonic scrub, 1-2 minutes, then moisturizer.  That's it.  I can even skip the makeup remover towelettes, I just have to clean my Mia brushes a bit more that way, so I don't mind the added step of removing the makeup first.  But supposedly the Clarisonic by itself with cleanser takes off a ton of makeup anyway, just not on the eyes.  So I guess now I'm wondering if I should be washing my face first too?

I only own one blush too, tossed my last one for the same reason you did.  Heck, I generally only have one eyeliner and one eye shadow palette at once. (That I aim to change soon, get some variety in there.) Lipsticks/glosses I keep multiples of because I go through too many finding the right shade.


----------



## Addie

Victoria, I think it's just because I'm weird.  I imagine most people use the Clarisonic to remove their makeup.
I use the Clarisonic more as a final clean and a massage. I don't really like the idea of getting the brush so dirty. Plus, I have a lot of heavy makeup days for work, and I think by cleaning my face a bit first and then using the Clarisonic, I'm getting it cleaner than if I just used the Clarisonic.

So I wash it the first time because I want to get the majority of my makeup off. Then I use an eye makeup remover to get rid of the leftover mascara. Then I wash my face again to wash off the residue left from the eye makeup remover. Then I use the Clarisonic as my last cleaning step and nice little massage.
There's really no good reason why I wash my face and then use an eye makeup remover instead of reversing the steps. It just seems slightly easier for me, and the cotton pads don't get nearly as filthy so I don't need as many.

I used to never be in to skin care. I would even forget to moisturise before applying makeup. And I never used any type of sunscreen. Now I'm all about the lotions, SPF, face masks, eye masks, eye creams and I even apply lotion to my neck area. I don't really know how this happened.

I used to be the exact same with eyeliner and eye shadow. I'm slowly expanding both of those areas. Lip glosses are the one thing I have an insane surplus of. I have probably five just in my purse right now. You never know which colour you'll feel like applying on any given day, I guess.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

lonestar said:


> I bought my salad shooter from Amazon. If ALL I ever do with it is grate cheese, it's okay with me. I do plan to use it for vegetables but that thing is incredible for grating cheese.
> 
> Love it!


This thing is the BEST for shredding carrots!


----------



## skyblue

AddieLove, I use Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzing Powder in Bali Brown.  It is a lovely bronzer.  It glows rather than sparkles.  I like more definition on my eyes with the rest of my face more neutral.  My second place bronzer is Nars Laguna.  The Nars is a bit darker.  I have a Nars compact with Laguna and Orgasm Blush which is perfect for travel.  It accompanied me to London.


----------



## 908tracy

Sky,

I have been wondering for a long time....is that Nars Orgasm blush all it's cracked up to be? People really seem to like it and I always wondered if part of that reason wasn't the name of it. lol (what color tone is it?) As far as the names of products go, I really enjoy the OPI names they come up with. Always gives me a chuckle. TIA


----------



## lonestar

I've been using the Body Shop vitamin E mist and love it.  I use it before applying my moisturizer and then to set my makeup.  I've also sprayed it on my hands and it feels good.

Based on liking that product, I bought other of their vitamin E products and like them as well- especially the vitamin E body butter.  I have dry skin and it has been a dry fall/winter here.  My skin has been itching and making me crazy.  The body butter has really helped.  Love it.  An added benefit is the help for my husband.  He is a sawyer and during the winter months, his hands can get dry and cracked.  This vitamin E cream really helps.  We've also found that the Gold Bond cream is good.


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> Victoria, packing cubes are one of my favorite travel items. Hubby likes to travel light, so we often just take our Rick Steves' backpacks.


The mention of Rick Steves has prompted me to ask about luggage. I travel to my work site each Monday morning, and return home Thursday PM. My suitcase weighs a ton, not because of what is in it, but because of what that darn suitcase weighs. It is not a very efficient suitcase, and I have had my eyes on Rick Steves 21" Roll Aboard. It is $140 on Rick Steves' site, but perhaps I can find it cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## skyblue

Jane, I don't own a Rick Steves suitcase, just the backpacks.  What I know about the products that we do own, I know that they are well made.  Weight is always an issue for me, so if hubby isn't lugging my backpack for me, I pack a rolling suitcase.  My clothes don't appear to be an issue, it's my shoes and cosmetic items....   If you decide to purchase, search for coupons.  If you sign up for e-mails on his site he sends out sale alerts and possibly coupons.


----------



## skyblue

Tracy, the Nars blush is a peachy, shimmery and quite lovely.  Is it my holy grail blush?  No, but I do really like it.  Do you have a Sephora near by so you can check it out?


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> Jane, I don't own a Rick Steves suitcase, just the backpacks. What I know about the products that we do own, I know that they are well made. Weight is always an issue for me, so if hubby isn't lugging my backpack for me, I pack a rolling suitcase. My clothes don't appear to be an issue, it's my shoes and cosmetic items....  If you decide to purchase, search for coupons. If you sign up for e-mails on his site he sends out sale alerts and possibly coupons.


Thanks for the tips about coupons. I am off to sign up for his e-mails.


----------



## 908tracy

skyblue said:


> Tracy, the Nars blush is a peachy, shimmery and quite lovely. Is it my holy grail blush? No, but I do really like it. Do you have a Sephora near by so you can check it out?


Thanks skyblue! I actually do and will have to do just that. Problem is I do not travel to that area very often.


----------



## Addie

Thanks, Skyblue! I think I'll take a look at them when I run low on my YSL bronzer. Or maybe I'll go before. 

Tracy, I have that NARS blush as well. I think it is a bit overhyped. That said, it does give a beautiful glow to my skin. My feelings for it are the same as Skblue's. I think so many people like it because it's a colour that looks good on pretty much everyone.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Well, I headed to my local Sally's and picked up a glass file. The clerk was shocked when I asked for one and said she was pretty sure they didn't carry that. True enough, there was nothing with the files, but just as I was about to walk out the door, I spied two different kinds...hanging RIGHT BY THE REGISTER! LOL

So, I picked up the larger of the two. One was shaped like a typical metal nail file, with a pointed tip, and it was $7.49. 
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Glass-Nail-File/SBS-691100,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH

The other one was a squared off one, narrow in the middle and wide on each end. It has a filing surface on both ends and on both sides. It was only $3.99, so of course that's the one I bought! I'm very happy with it. Oh...I found a picture of it!
http://www.sallybeauty.com/nail-file/SBS-156560,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH

I also found a cheap version of the Tassies at The Dollar Tree. I'm sure it's not nearly as good, but it works. Have I mentioned that I'm cheap? The Clarisonic was a hugely out of character expenditure for me! I'm on day 2 with my Clarisonic, and my skin feels very smooth, but I'm not sure it I just expect it to be, or if it really is. I'm really looking forward to seeing if it helps with the age spots!


----------



## corkyb

Jane917 said:


> Thanks for the tips about coupons. I am off to sign up for his e-mails.


Ebags has them and is having a 15 or 20% sale right now with no shipping over $100.
Paula


----------



## Addie

Hippie2MARS, almost the exact same thing happened to me! The SA said she didn't think they had anything like that, but she asked her manager to be sure. And then she was told they were by the door. I got the one shaped like a typical nail file, though, with the blue end.

The Clarisonic makes my face noticeably smoother, so I don't think you're just imagining it. I actually stopped using it regularly for a while. I started using it every night again a few days ago and am wondering why I ever stopped.

Speaking of Tassies, I think I'm about to break down. I'm trying to decide whether I want to order directly from their site (and buy two for free shipping) or just get one from Amazon for $13 and free shipping. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## VictoriaP

AddieLove said:


> Speaking of Tassies, I think I'm about to break down. I'm trying to decide whether I want to order directly from their site (and buy two for free shipping) or just get one from Amazon for $13 and free shipping. Decisions, decisions.


I'll say that at the moment, I'm glad I went with the two from Tassi directly deal, but that's only because one is already permanently packed for travel--one less thing on the last minute packing list.  Because I don't travel that often, I really could've gotten away with just the one. It's easy enough for me to throw it in with a load of towels and have it back in use an hour or so later.

But I couldn't decide between the hot pink and the leopard (of course). As it is, the leopard immediately became my everyday one, and since it wasn't available through Amazon at the time, I glad I went direct! LOL


----------



## Jane917

AddieLove said:


> Speaking of Tassies, I think I'm about to break down. I'm trying to decide whether I want to order directly from their site (and buy two for free shipping) or just get one from Amazon for $13 and free shipping. Decisions, decisions.


I bought 3 Tassies directly from the company. Two went for Christams presents to DILs. They love them! I kept one, but now wish I had a second to keep permanently in my suitcase.


----------



## 908tracy

_Tracy, I have that NARS blush as well. I think it is a bit overhyped. That said, it does give a beautiful glow to my skin. My feelings for it are the same as Skblue's. I think so many people like it because it's a colour that looks good on pretty much everyone._

Thanks AddieLove. That's pretty hard to find a universal color, so I will have to see this one in person when I get to Sephora! =)


----------



## Someone Nameless

I bought Tassis for my DIL and step-daughter and recommended them to two coworkers.  Coworkers bought them for themselves and their daughters.  Everyone that has one loves it.  One coworker said her 10 year old daughter wears hers all the time around the house and the other night she slept in it.     

Jane, like you, I wish I had gotten a second one for myself to keep in my travel cosmetic bag.


----------



## skyblue

KindleGracie, they should send you a free Tassi for all your promotion. I really think I NEED a Tassi now!

Have you recreated that yummy recipe from your cooking class for your fabulous hubby?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, with your long hair you DO need a Tassi.  Go to the Tassi website and look in the video.  You can tuck your hair in it in the back and that should be great for your long hair.

I have not recreated our fantastic meal yet.  I've hardly had time to cook at all this week!!


----------



## skyblue

Okay, you enablers!  Especially you, KindleGracie!  I just ordered a set of two Tassis from QVC.  Everyone sure seems to love these!  KindleGracie, now you NEED the Hourglass primer! LOL


----------



## corkyb

VictoriaP said:


> I'll say that at the moment, I'm glad I went with the two from Tassi directly deal, but that's only because one is already permanently packed for travel--one less thing on the last minute packing list.  Because I don't travel that often, I really could've gotten away with just the one. It's easy enough for me to throw it in with a load of towels and have it back in use an hour or so later.
> 
> But I couldn't decide between the hot pink and the leopard (of course). As it is, the leopard immediately became my everyday one, and since it wasn't available through Amazon at the time, I glad I went direct! LOL


I'm glad I got two also, but for different reasons. I keep one in the bathroom to clean my face and one on my vanity in my bedroom for putting on make-up. I bought the leopard too and love it. Victoria, are you going to tell us where you are going? I am trying to fly to Atlanta tomorrow for the second time this week and not looking forward to it. My back is just killing me and I'm afraid it won't survive the trip. On top of that, I am not packed and can't decide what suitcase to use even. I really need to pack light because of my back, but generally I bring more stuff when I travel than anyone I know. I bought two new bags recently. The Delsey very lightweight hardsided with four wheels. But it doesn't seem like it is going to hold that much. It's a lovely shade of purple and then I bought the purple punch Vera large duffel. That doesn''t look so big either. I was going to bring both when I was traveling for six days, but now that it's three due to weather, I will look like an idiot with both of those and a Vera roll aboard in yellow bird. Nothing ever matches for me with Vera. I'm leaning toward the duffel due to more room, but am not sure it will hold up for a plane ride and the tossing those bags get. It seems a bit flimsy to me. I have never used a rolling duffel or even a duffel really.


----------



## sheltiemom

Jane917 said:


> The mention of Rick Steves has prompted me to ask about luggage. I travel to my work site each Monday morning, and return home Thursday PM. My suitcase weighs a ton, not because of what is in it, but because of what that darn suitcase weighs. It is not a very efficient suitcase, and I have had my eyes on Rick Steves 21" Roll Aboard. It is $140 on Rick Steves' site, but perhaps I can find it cheaper elsewhere.


I fell in love with the Rick Steve's backpack in Italy a few years ago. Now, one goes with me to work every day and I have another one for the gym. I didn't like my old luggage because it was heavy and didn't roll well. Rick Steves was having a sale when I returned from a business trip where I had to catch connecting flights and drag my bag a lot. So, I bought the 21" rolling bag and a smaller bag a couple of years ago. I thought it was an extravagance, but I haven't regretted getting those bags. These are so much easier to roll around than what I used to have. At that time, I was able to get the bags in a mint green color that I really liked.


----------



## corkyb

What is so great about the Rick Stevens stuff?  I have a feeling I am going to have to try a piece or two.


----------



## Jane917

Rick Steves is a travel agent (that is a mild way to put it) that lives about 100 miles from me. He takes tours all over the world, has a PBS series, designs travel equipment. He didn't start out to do this business, but came into it accidently. He graduated from the University of Washington (me too!), in some very unrelated degree....I can't remember what it is. Check out his website at ricksteves.com . Washingtonians are very proud of him, right next to Bill Gates!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I can't get hourglass primer right now due to other expenses.  I'll get it just as soon as Clarisonic and Tassi send me my commission checks.  

Do you use the primer before or after moisturizer?  I've been using some DHC primer that I got samples of in the mail.  Has anyone ever used it?


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> I can't get hourglass primer right now due to other expenses. I'll get it just as soon as Clarisonic and Tassi send me my commission checks.
> 
> Do you use the primer before or after moisturizer? I've been using some DHC primer that I got samples of in the mail. Has anyone ever used it?


This sounds like me--no more yet! But soon! LOL

Paula--this is the New Orleans trip for the release of Karen Marie Moning's book, Shadowfever. Sometime in late Feb-Mar will be a trip to Peoria, AZ, partly for baseball Spring Training (my first time!) and partly to see my in laws' new house down there. After that, not sure where or what we're doing this year--still threatening to do a three week England/Scotland/Ireland jaunt, but that just depends on a lot of factors, may not be this year at all.

I think I'm definitely going to want new luggage by then. But I have visions of bringing everything in to the store with me to try and fit it in there. "No, that one won't work...what about this one? Oh look, this one comes in pink...!"

Or I could just go get the Brighton one I've wanted forever and be done with it. Utterly impractical, but it's Brighton!


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> This sounds like me--no more yet! But soon! LOL
> 
> Paula--this is the New Orleans trip for the release of Karen Marie Moning's book, Shadowfever.


Can you remind us of your relationship with KMM?

It is very COLD in NO right now! Colder than PS! Jane


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> Can you remind us of your relationship with KMM?
> 
> It is very COLD in NO right now! Colder than PS! Jane


I know! I was hoping for sunny and 70!

No relationship with KMM directly, just a fan. Good friends with her assistant, who lives up here in Everett and works remotely (love the Internet age!), and have become close friends with a number of people through her board, so this is an opportunity to see a place I've never been and to meet up with a bunch of folks that I don't get to see nearly enough of (the bad side of the Internet age--we all live too far apart!) Being able to get the book a day early and to attend the Q&A the next day is just a bonus, really.


----------



## Rita

What is the hourglass primer? What moisturizer does every one recommend? My face is really oily. I've used Ponds then switched to Neutrogena, but both leave me more oily it seems. 

I'm really liking my Clarisonic and am working on trying the samples that came with it. What about all this Philosophy stuff I've been reading about??

So many questions I have!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'll be anxious to see what you think of New Orleans.  I took my friend from Australia there - it's an hour and a half from me.  She is a singer and songwriter and was all about the music.  She was not impressed with the city.  It is a dirty town but full of life and activity.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'll be anxious to see what you think of New Orleans. I took my friend from Australia there - it's an hour and a half from me. She is a singer and songwriter and was all about the music. She was not impressed with the city. It is a dirty town but full of life and activity.


I suspect I'll have the same opinion as your friend--but OH, the architecture of the French Quarter! That I can't wait to see.

On the other hand, I was joking with my husband that I can see that at Disneyland. Or the Paris hotel in Vegas.


----------



## Jane917

I LOVE NO, as a visitor. I have been there 3 times, all on business. The food is spectacular. People watching is spectacular. My comment the first time I was in NO was that the it made Las Vegas look like it was run by Pat Robertson. I hope that does not offend anyone, but my meaning was that I had never witnessed such vice right out in the open. I am anxiously awaiting your reports..and of course your purchases.


----------



## Neo

Hi everyone!!!!!! It's been a while, but I did want to wish you a wonderful trip to NO Victoria! I'm sure it's going to be great and you are going to have a blast!!!!!!!!! AND enjoy all your goodies 

I just also wanted to throw in there that I WANT this: it just looks cool, and perfect for a natural but nice look for my upcoming vacation (every excuse is a good one, right?) 



I will be checking it out at a Sephora this week-end and report back


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> I LOVE NO, as a visitor. I have been there 3 times, all on business. The food is spectacular. People watching is spectacular. My comment the first time I was in NO was that the it made Las Vegas look like it was run by Pat Robertson. I hope that does not offend anyone, but my meaning was that I had never witnessed such vice right out in the open. I am anxiously awaiting your reports..and of course your purchases.


LOL--I had the same reaction to Vegas, so this ought to be a hoot. Seriously though, I'm on two scheduled tours, and that's about it. With my stamina levels, I probably won't get to venture beyond the hotel much outside of that, but if I do, I guarantee it will be with a crowd.

I picked up a luscious faux leather tote bag for my underseat carryon today at Target; unfortunately it's in-store only, I can't find a pic online. But I think by now you all know what color it is.  It sorta screamed out at me from across the store, and the next thing I knew, it was in my cart! It has a zippered top, which is a plus; that's why I didn't buy the D&B tote I was coveting around Christmas. Not nearly enough pockets, but then again, almost no bag has enough of those.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My favorite color - GREEN, right?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I almost forgot!  I got a package today.  Before Christmas I packed up all of my old Tervis tumblers and shipped them back.  Today I received eight brand new ones!!!!  YAY!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> My favorite color - GREEN, right?


Exactly...if you're colorblind to reds. 

That deal with the replacement of Tervis tumblers is really cool. I need to look into those...eventually. LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh my goodness!!!  With all of your travel stuff, you don't have any Tervis Tumblers

*THUD*  You are really missing out.


----------



## corkyb

VictoriaP said:


> This sounds like me--no more yet! But soon! LOL
> 
> Paula--this is the New Orleans trip for the release of Karen Marie Moning's book, Shadowfever. Sometime in late Feb-Mar will be a trip to Peoria, AZ, partly for baseball Spring Training (my first time!) and partly to see my in laws' new house down there. After that, not sure where or what we're doing this year--still threatening to do a three week England/Scotland/Ireland jaunt, but that just depends on a lot of factors, may not be this year at all.
> 
> I think I'm definitely going to want new luggage by then. But I have visions of bringing everything in to the store with me to try and fit it in there. "No, that one won't work...what about this one? Oh look, this one comes in pink...!"
> 
> Or I could just go get the Brighton one I've wanted forever and be done with it. Utterly impractical, but it's Brighton!


Sounds like fun. Are you a friend or fan or agent of Karen Marie Moning? Now I love Brighton, but it would weigh a ton and you know it. I was so tempted by a set of theirs in a sidewalk going out of business luggage store sale (of which I still miss that store; I shopped in it for almost 30 years and would just stop in and window shop because they had such great things. How dare they go out of business) And my favorite shoe store in the world and it was in my town and a town an hour north of here closed the one in my town that I have been shopping in for at least 25 years. I don't know what to do with myself on my Friday's off anymore since that one closed.) But you are right, a Brighton bag maybe, but suitcase UMMM, no.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, thanks for sharing how the oil cleanser works. It sounds like it would be great for my dry skin. I cleanse my face at night and put on moisturizer, and I use my Mia in the shower each am to cleanse and exfoliate. When I first got it I used it to wash my makeup off and I didn't feel like my face was really clean.


----------



## skyblue

Rita, the Hourglass primer gives a beautiful finish.  Somehow it blurs out imperfections and pores.  It provides the perfect finish for foundation or powder--or even worn alone.  The Hourglass Primer has an SPF 15 and absorbs excess oil, too.  It worked perfectly for me on my trip.  I can't wait to see how it holds up in the heat and humidity of summer.

My derma recommended Theraplex moisturizer.  He said even oily skin needs moisture and this doesn't clog pores.  Theraplex also makes a lovely body oil that is perfect for parched winter skin.  I put mine in a mini spray bottle and carefully apply after bathing. (Don't get the overspray on the floor!!!)

Victoria, I tried to get Hubby some nice luggage years ago.  He said he liked his old beat up luggage.  It was less likely to be stolen or accidentally picked up by someone else.  These days I am all about ease of travel.  Wheels and weight are my primary concerns when selecting luggage.


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> AddieLove, I use Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzing Powder in Bali Brown. It is a lovely bronzer. It glows rather than sparkles. I like more definition on my eyes with the rest of my face more neutral. My second place bronzer is Nars Laguna. The Nars is a bit darker. I have a Nars compact with Laguna and Orgasm Blush which is perfect for travel. It accompanied me to London.


I have never used bronzer. I was always afraid it would make my face look dirty because my face is light and I don't tan anymore.

So, is bronzer for someone like me and how do you use it exactly (as in - where all do you put it?) ?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Off topic and off the wall - do any of you use salt and pepper mills (grinders)? Since my culinary class, I'm lusting after outrageously expensive ones!!! I don't know if there is that much difference to make it worth the money.

Sam's wholesale sold some salt and pepper that was in a mill. You could grind it into the cap and then dump it in your pot. I've been using those for a long time and really like them but they are not 'pretty'... 

I'm lusting after these but over $70 for the set? hummmmmm

http://www.amazon.com/Vic-Firth-KIS07PM22124-7-Inch-Cinnabar/dp/B0002IXDL8


----------



## VictoriaP

KindleGracie, my ex bought me a Peuguot grinder some years ago, and yes, it's worth the extra to get a good one.  Cheap grinders jam easily, adjust poorly, and can be hard to fill.

Skyblue, I'm with you--wheels, weight, and capacity are all I'm really worried about.


----------



## kdawna

I use salt and pepper "grinders". Mine are from Target, I just got them while I was doing my Christmas shopping. These are a  small pair    that are clear with a decorative  silver top.  I like to see how much I have left and not be shaking an empty shaker. They had some more expensive larger ones but they were not "see through".
Brenda B.


----------



## skyblue

I grind Penzey's four peppercorn blend and coarse sea salt in clear mills that I purchased at Target.  They are probably the same ones you have, kdawna.  They are look attractive sitting next to my green Emile Henry olive oil bottle.  I do like your coveted pair, KindleGracie!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Darn it, darn it.  I had to look.  And now not only do I want new mills, I'm lusting after a green Emile Henry olive oil bottle!    

OK, Skyblue, this is ALL your fault so please find me a DEAL on one.


----------



## skyblue

I found mine at Williams Sonoma.   Looks great on the granite countertop!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> I found mine at Williams Sonoma.  Looks great on the granite countertop!


Hush!


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> KindleGracie, my ex bought me a Peuguot grinder some years ago, and yes, it's worth the extra to get a good one. Cheap grinders jam easily, adjust poorly, and can be hard to fill.


Absolutely agree about quality of pepper mills. Peuguot is very good. I have a Magnum, which is on my counter top, next to a small wooden William Bounds (much cheaper, but still good grinding mechanism). I also have a clear acrylic William Bounds that sometimes comes to the table. They all hold different kinds of pepper. The Magnum holds my pepper blends. I have had all three pepper mills for a VERY long time, so I can attest to their durability. If I were going to buy another one I would probably buy a Peuguot. I keep a salt pig on my counter filled with Kosher salt to flavor food while I am cooking. I have no need for a salt grinder.

As for an counter top olive oil dispenser, I have that covered too. I have a glass container that says La Forma on it, but the rest is in Japanese. It is about 4" high, but is available taller. The lid is stainless steel with a small spout so I can dribble, or shake harder and pour. I have gone through lots of plastic containers for olive oil but the get so ***** and I throw them away. This one has lasted a long time. I got it at Uwajimaya in Seattle, an Asian import store (huge).


----------



## Jen

Page 100, look at us!!  

I'm back from my trip, and have never been so happy to be home!!  It was a long week, every day was dawn to past dusk, and I didn't get home until midnight last night - and had to be bright eyed and at work at 8 am this morning.  Whew!  I'm going to sleep for 12 hours tonight!  

Luckily I'm no cook, so I don't get sucked into the kitchen gadgets at all.  I have a pepper mill, one my company gave away as our Thanksgiving gift a few years ago.  (We do Thanksgiving instead of Christmas so we stand out)

Anyway, I decided after my trip that I NEED a new carryon.  I travel quite a bit, so I'm going to do some serious research.  I also need new lightweight luggage - and in a bright red color I can see a mile away.  My suitcase is black, and heavy.  I hate it, I'm always pushing that 50 lb limit.  I need to find some lightweight luggage!  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  

Tracy, I meant to comment on Turbo Fire - I've seen it, it looks crazy!!  I'll probably look further into it once Turbo Jam gets old, but I'm not quite there yet.  I took a break from it for awhile, and went back to it a couple weeks ago.  It was harder than it was when I took the break, I can't do that again!  Turbo Fire looks kinda P90X-y, and I'm not really into the whole exercize as torture kind of thing.  Let me know what you/she thinks of it!!  

I need to place my Sephora order in the next week for my 10% discount, my cart has continued to grow.  Neo, I saw that Tarte lip stuff, I'm super curious!  Let us know what you think of it!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Neo, I saw that Tarte lip stuff, I'm super curious! Let us know what you think of it!


Definitely will do !!!!! Welcome home !!!!!!



VictoriaP said:


> KindleGracie, my ex bought me a Peuguot grinder some years ago, and yes, it's worth the extra to get a good one. Cheap grinders jam easily, adjust poorly, and can be hard to fill.


I too (finally) invested into a Peugeot Pepper mill a couple of years ago - and yes it was expensive, but so totally worth it. I love how it has 7 (I think) different possibilities to grind the pepper (thicker or thinner), and that I know it will never rust and still perform like a champ my whole life. I went with a big one, but not the biggest one: basically, I went to a store (I got mine at Dean and Deluca's), and "tried" them on and chose the one that fit best in my hand . I use it at the table and in the kitchen both, I don't use anything else - and I use Cambodian Pepper with it. Definitely worth the investment!

I thought about getting a salt grinder, but found that I don't really need it, as salt will end up melting anyway, and so thickness doesn't really matter here. I do however only use iodized marine salt - preferably from the Mediterranean (not because I'm a snob - although ...) as this is where I grew up and so it tastes familiar . I also tend to use coarse salt for cooking, but just because I use less than with fine salt (again, not really, but it's the impression I get ).


----------



## Reyn

I have been watching this thread and I have not been enabled...yet! But, I have been eyeing that Tarte Lip Stain. Please let me know what you think of it. I did just purchase the Tarte Smoldering Eyeliner Trio. They just shipped yesterday so I will let you know how they are when I get them.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.CM_SCID.coll.item.A210524.desc.tarte-Amazonian-Clay-Infused-Holiday-SmolderingEye-Liner-Trio


----------



## Jen

Uh-oh.......I just saw this and this is EXACTLY what I want. I was not planning on spending $180.....but I do travel enough that having the perfect carryon would make a big difference.



I did not really think I was a Vera Bradley fan, but I love this. I don't want a rolling briefcase, I want a big rolling tote. Harder to find than you might think! Anyone know of anything similar but cheaper?


----------



## skyblue

Reyn, we expect a detailed report! They look great and get good reviews!

Jen, I found a rolling tote at WalMart of all places a few years ago.  It works great, but isn't nearly as attractive as Vera's!  Of course it was substantially cheaper.


----------



## kjn33

VictoriaP said:


> Sometime in late Feb-Mar will be a trip to Peoria, AZ, partly for baseball Spring Training (my first time!)


I'll be there too! We are going to the Padres/Giants game on March 11th. This is my first Spring Training experience as well, and I am very excited.  I am really a Phillies fan, but Az is with in driving distance & Fla is not. 
Have fun in New Orleans!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Jen said:


> Uh-oh.......I just saw this and this is EXACTLY what I want. I was not planning on spending $180.....but I do travel enough that having the perfect carryon would make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not really think I was a Vera Bradley fan, but I love this. I don't want a rolling briefcase, I want a big rolling tote. Harder to find than you might think! Anyone know of anything similar but cheaper?


I have this one and love it. It's 64.92, comes in Tiger, Leopard and Black.


----------



## Jen

Kindled Spirit said:


> I have this one and love it. It's 64.92, comes in Tiger, Leopard and Black.


That's cute - does it fit under the seat in front of you?


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Jen said:


> That's cute - does it fit under the seat in front of you?


I have not flown with it so I honestly don't know. I have only used it for car travel. After reading reviews on it though, people are saying it doesn't fit under the seat or overhead in smaller planes. So it may not be what you are looking for.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Uh-oh.......I just saw this and this is EXACTLY what I want. I was not planning on spending $180.....but I do travel enough that having the perfect carryon would make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not really think I was a Vera Bradley fan, but I love this. I don't want a rolling briefcase, I want a big rolling tote. Harder to find than you might think! Anyone know of anything similar but cheaper?


Jen, I'm not a VB fan either (actually quite the opposite), but this is absolutely adorable!!!!! I say go for it ! I mean, if you travel a lot, you know you will get a lot of use out of it and it will make you happy every time you use it


----------



## lonestar

][url=http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XB6C3U/?tag=kbpst-20][/url]

I have to quit coming here. I want this.


----------



## skyblue

No way, lonestar! We'd miss you too much!


----------



## VictoriaP

*waves hi*

I'll have a few reviews of how various travel things and makeup bits are performing later, but lonestar, trust me, you can't stay away from this thread.  I may have been too busy to post, but I've been checking in on y'all six or eight times today from the iPhone.  Didn't want to miss anything.  LOL

(No coffee maker--I did bring the hot pots, cups, tea, and sugar packets since we were checking a bag anyway, so I'm not tea-deprived.)


----------



## kjn33

It's midnight on the west coast & they have Tassi's on QVC right now, 2 for $18.50...............happy shopping!


----------



## lonestar

skyblue said:


> No way, lonestar! We'd miss you too much!


Aww sweet. Thank you.

I never heard of Emile Henry and now I want one of each. The wishlist is massive.


----------



## Someone Nameless

VictoriaP, was that YOU?  I saw a flash of pink fly over!

Lonestar, I can't tell you how many times I say "THAT's IT!  I'm leaving!  I can't read here anymore.  It's killing my pocketbook!!!"  

And then 5 minutes later I get an email notification that someone has posted.....   And then I go put on all my makeup that I love!!!  and look all around at my gorgeous stuff.

I can stop anytime I want.  Really, I can.


----------



## Neo

Ladies... 5 minutes ago, I didn't even know what a butter crock was. Heck, I'm not even sure now: are you supposed to leave it out on the counter all the time, or do you put it in the fridge? Anyway, still, I want one   !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Ladies... 5 minutes ago, I didn't even know what a butter crock was. Heck, I'm not even sure now: are you supposed to leave it out on the counter all the time, or do you put it in the fridge? Anyway, still, I want one  !!!!!!!!


My butter crock, also called a Butter Bell, is a staple on my counter. Here is a picture of mine. I don't know how to post the picture, but I can at least post the link.









I think they are available in any kitchen store. You HAVE to have one!

Oops..the link did not post try. http://www.ltremain.com/product/14


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have one but mine is clear glass.  BOO HOO...You do actually keep it on the counter with real butter?  How about whipped butter spread.  

Uh oh....I've always been one for nice clean CLEAR counters but suddenly......


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie, I don't see the purpose of keeping whipped butter in the butter bell. The butter bell keeps butter nice and fresh at a spreadable consistency, so you use much less of it. Optimally, you change the water everyday, which is the key to freshness, but I have been known to skip days.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Water?  Ok, I missed something.  I'm going back to read about that.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Jane! And how long can you keep butter in it? I'm alone, and don't eat butter every day, so a bit goes a long way for me (sometimes I'm on the same stick for weeks!)...


----------



## Someone Nameless

HA!  All this time, I just put whatever butter or spread I had in the little cup part.  I never knew the little tray was for water.  See?  I'm not much in the kitchen.  That's why the culinary class has really gotten my interest!  Im trying to decide which of the many classes to sign up for next!


----------



## Jane917

LOL! Fill the big cup part 1/2 way up with cold water. Smush the cube of butter (I let it soften a bit) in the little cup (looks something like a big egg cup), then turn the butter cup upside down into the water. If you have filled the water cup too high, water will splash out. Change the water everyday or so.

Another Butter Bell tip: as you use the butter, keep the butter smushed to the edges of the cup. If water gets between the edge of the cup, you will find chunks of butter in the water bowl. You will know what I mean the first time it happens to you. Just keep a seal of butter around the edge.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh, so the little outside rim is just for overflow?  You actually put the butter in the big cup and then submerge the smaller cup of butter in it?  ewwww.


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh, so the little outside rim is just for overflow? You actually put the butter in the big cup and then submerge the smaller cup of butter in it? ewwww.


No no no....the butter goes in the small cup that has a rim around it. It gets put upside down into the bigger cup that has water. The water keeps the butter fresh.

I found a You Tube video that will tell you more than you want to know about the butter bell. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7AIAZaTv_U


----------



## sem

Neo - If you go to the link that Jane gave and scroll to the bottom, you will see a mini crock. I am getting that one because we don't use a lot of butter either. The mini holds half a stick of butter which should be fine for us. It is also plain white which appeals to me.


----------



## lonestar

I have been wanting a little butter bell for such a long time.  I love real butter.  I've looked at so many of them and still don't have one.  I sure like that red one though.  I hope I can sleep tonight.

I love kitchen STUFF!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I learn something new every day here.....which is exactly why I keep coming back. 

So, now on just my kitchen list is:

Vic Firth salt and pepper mills (the kitchen store told me he had surpassed Peuguot - which was the best - in quality and I tested one...grinding as smooth as butter) ooops, I just clicked 'buy it now'   
Ceramic knife
Emile Henry olive oil bottle (does it make a mess and drip down the bottle?)
butter bell (a cute one because mine is too plain! )


----------



## Neo

Thank you Sem, that little one is adorable!!!!!


----------



## lonestar

Take a look at this! It just LOOKS and SOUNDS like something I need. Dang! I don't even know what you do with it but isn't it beautiful?


----------



## Someone Nameless

lonestar said:


> Take a look at this! It just LOOKS and SOUNDS like something I need. Dang! I don't even know what you do with it but isn't it beautiful?


I saw those at my cooking class and told my DIL to remind me not to take that class so I wouldn't need to buy that!!! The culinary class just happens to be in this fabulous kitchen in the back of a kitchen store. I lusted after everything as I walked in and out!!! I've also been back a few times too. One of my first 'must haves' was a cool little hook that went on the front of her oven and held her potholders. Loved the hook and her silicone pot holders were so much nicer than mine.  Mine were too stiff. I've now thrown away all of my stained and burned cloth pot holders.


----------



## VictoriaP

Thank heavens I got over *most* of my kitchen gadget obsession by being a Pampered Chef consultant for three years.  Now it's just the strictly pretty stuff, like servingware, that lures me in!


----------



## Jane917

lonestar said:


> Take a look at this! It just LOOKS and SOUNDS like something I need. Dang! I don't even know what you do with it but isn't it beautiful?


This is tagine (or tajine), a Morrocan cooking vessel. I got one for Christmas, but have not used it it. It can be used both stove top and oven. The shape at the top allows steam to go up, but most of it does not escape.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane, I'm thinking I could fly you over and have you stay for a while and give me lessons.  It might just be less expensive than my classes at the kitchen store.  How does next week sound?  The weather should be warmer here.


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> Jane, I'm thinking I could fly you over and have you stay for a while and give me lessons. It might just be less expensive than my classes at the kitchen store. How does next week sound? The weather should be warmer here.


I think you would have to fly here!  My kitchen is already set up with all the gadgets I need!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh dang.  I didn't even think about that.  My kitchen is improving daily!!!  If you see my post above, I've already had to go strike through my list.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Jen said:


> Uh-oh.......I just saw this and this is EXACTLY what I want. I was not planning on spending $180.....but I do travel enough that having the perfect carryon would make a big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not really think I was a Vera Bradley fan, but I love this. I don't want a rolling briefcase, I want a big rolling tote. Harder to find than you might think! Anyone know of anything similar but cheaper?


Jen, I don't travel that much but when I do (a few times per year) I have my laptop (& bag) and my handbag. How do you handle your laptop ... actually how do any of you handle your laptop and necessaries without checking in baggage?

I check in a suitcase (if I'm going to be gone awhile) and I carry my laptop and my handbag (generally one of my large ones).


----------



## skyblue

Reformed Butter Bell user here. 

I am checking out the newest grinders. Thanks, KG!

KindleGracie, I don't have drip issues with my Emile Henry oil bottle.  Which potholders do you have?  My silicone mitts are semi prehistoric.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I bought a red and a black like this. They are very soft and flexible. I bought them at the kitchen store but I saw them at Bed, Bath and Beyond. I wish I could find the suction cup hooks online. They are the greatest but I can't find anything similar online.

http://www.amazon.com/Casabella-Black-Pot-Holder-Trivet/dp/B0032AM7PG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1295121914&sr=1-1


----------



## akpak

Jen said:


> Anyway, I decided after my trip that I NEED a new carryon. I travel quite a bit, so I'm going to do some serious research. I also need new lightweight luggage - and in a bright red color I can see a mile away. My suitcase is black, and heavy. I hate it, I'm always pushing that 50 lb limit. I need to find some lightweight luggage! Any suggestions would be appreciated.


Some time ago, before a long trip, I became a rabid "one-bagger". I now travel with just one bag, travel VERY light, and haven't looked back.

A great site for packing light is http://www.onebag.com

Based on recommendations there, I bought this: http://www.redoxx.com/Airline-Carry-On-Luggage/Sky-Train/91019/100/Product

It comes in 12 colors, and carries a lot more than you'd expect. I love it. No more wheels! It's very comfortable to carry even stuffed full of shopping finds. I highly recommend it.


----------



## lonestar

Jane917 said:


> I think you would have to fly here!  My kitchen is already set up with all the gadgets I need!


Jane, can you take us all in? I love kitchen STUFF. I'm always trying to learn about them and expand my knowledge. Nothing fancy really. My husband doesn't really understand my love of kitchen gadgets, knives, cookware, etc. That tagine is beautiful. I would love to know more about it when you use it.

Would someone recommend some silicone pot holders? I've always some.


----------



## Jane917

lonestar said:


> Jane, can you take us all in? I love kitchen STUFF. I'm always trying to learn about them and expand my knowledge. Nothing fancy really. My husband doesn't really understand my love of kitchen gadgets, knives, cookware, etc. That tagine is beautiful. I would love to know more about it when you use it.
> 
> Would someone recommend some silicone pot holders? I've always some.


Sure, you can all come! Just bring the food!

Personally, I don't like silicone pot holders, though I use them. If they get greasy they get slippery. They are pretty hard to clean.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Lonestar, I just recommended some right above.  Jane, when they get greasy, couldn't you put them in the dishwasher?  I might try.


----------



## Jane917

I have put the silicone pot holders in the dishwasher, or in a sink of soapy water. Water collects in all the divets and they have to be laid out each side at a time to dry. It's not a bad thing, just one of those hassles that bug me, but might not bug someone else. I use them a lot as hot pads on the counter. I guess I am just not a fan of silicone cookware at all, now that I think about it, but others love it.

I did my obligatory shopping today. Went to Target to get more EcoTools brushes, but they were out of what I wanted. I did get a Contigo coffee mug. 

We were going to get out of town, but never did, so now I am back in the kitchen. Read to put eggrolls in the hot oil to fry.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have tried both the Contigo travel mug and the Thermos travel mug and I find the Contigo mug a lot harder to drink from.  Well, not harder to drink from but I don't like the way the lid feels to my mouth as much as I like the Thermos.  I think they are about equal on the amount of time they keep beverages hot.


----------



## lonestar

Kindle Gracie said:


> Lonestar, I just recommended some right above. Jane, when they get greasy, couldn't you put them in the dishwasher? I might try.


Holy carp! How did I miss that?


----------



## skyblue

KindleGracie, did you purchase a set of All Clad pots and pans for your well stocked kitchen?


----------



## Addie

Wow! I leave for a couple of days, and I see three new pages!

Someone asked when you put the primer on: I put mine on after moisturizer and before makeup.

Kindle Gracie, some bronzers will make you look dirty. And some will make you look orange or very flushed. Since my skin tone is more yellow based, I use bronzers with no pink colour. It also depends how much you apply. If you layer it on, you will get this dirty, unnatural look.

I definitely think bronzer can be for you! Some people use bronzer as a contour (below the cheekbones--place it where your cheeks go in when you make a fish face and on the sides of the forehead for a smaller looking forehead), some use it for a little glow (on the T-zone and a bit on the cheeks) and some use it for their whole face. I use it for my whole face because I don't like how I look pale. I'm slightly anemic, so without bronzer I look tired and kind of unhealthy. On work days when I need heavier makeup, I'll also go in and contour with a darker blush and then place a lighter blush on the cheeks.

I'd recommend going to a makeup counter or Sephora or someplace like that, and if you see a bronzer you like, have them put it on you and see what you think. I've tried YSL, Origins and Cargo. Cargo gave me a nice glow, but I thought it was a bit too sparkly. Origins has a great matte one, but I noticed I had to be really careful or I'd get an unnatural look. YSL has been great and is lasting me forever, but I wish I got a bit more of a glow out of it. 

Make sure you know whether you want a matte or sparkly bronzer. Some sparkly bronzers will make you look like glitter exploded in your face, others will just give you a soft glow. YSL has a bit of a sparkle to it (but you can't tell it's sparkly on my skin).

Jen, welcome home! And I love that carry-on bag! Very cute.

Victoria, I look forward to your reviews on how things traveled. And I hope you have a blast in NO! Glad to hear you'll have tea with you for your trip!

Jane, thanks for the link to the video! Now I'm fascinated with the Butter Bell.

While I was in Austin for work, I went to the mall (of course) and got the UD 24/7 15th Anniversary Set! I'm loving the colours. I was going to stop by MAC as well for the nude eyeliner, but UD has two that I think might be nude colored; so I'm going to try those first and see. I couldn't find the UD set anywhere in San Antonio, but they had a surplus in Austin.  I also got Rosebud Salve and two nail polishes at Sephora. And I got a Bobbi Brown bronzer. But now I'm wondering if I should have bought the illuminating one instead of the matte. It seemed sparkly to me, but I think I should have had them apply it to my face so I could see. I like a bit of a glow to my skin. So I may go back and just double check.


----------



## skyblue

AddieLove, I have the Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzer in Bali Brown.  I love it!  What shade did you try?


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> KindleGracie, did you purchase a set of All Clad pots and pans for your well stocked kitchen?


Absolutely NOT. They are big fans of the Le Creuset but I don't really care for it. It is entirely too heavy and too expensive.


----------



## skyblue

Get the All Clad!  I love my set!  I have a couple of the enamel cast iron pots, too.


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Get the All Clad! I love my set! I have a couple of the enamel cast iron pots, too.


I'm entirely too old to spend that much money on All Clad cookware. I don't have that many more good years of cooking in me to warrant the cost! Not to mention there are so many other things on my wish list...... sigh


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm entirely too old to spend that much money on All Clad cookware. I don't have that many more good years of cooking in me to warrant the cost! Not to mention there are so many other things on my wish list...... sigh


Check out TJ Maxx! They often have All Clad----cheap!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have TJ Maxx right by my house and I've seen it. It's not _that _cheap.


----------



## skyblue

Check the mark down aisle.


----------



## Neo

So, I just got back from Sephora, and was a bit disappointed, as they didn't have the Tarte sparkly lip stain/gloss . They actually didn't even know what I was talking about and kept trying to push the matte on me, which was nice but not what I wanted.

So I bought my first lip gloss ever (I know, it was about time !), and ended up with this one:



I got it in "hot number" color, which is much more pink in real than on my screen (on my screen swatch it looks much more purple than what it is, go figure). I'm very happy with it - so far, I've owned it for 2 whole hours now 

For the bronzer, I love this one (you guessed, it's Guerlain ):



Here I use the 01, and love the natural look with a little sparkle - no sparkle to be seen, just enough to catch the light!

As for silicone pot holders, after many many tries, I've found that I'm most happy with these:



They come in many colors, are super supple and comfortable to wear and to grip, and are machine washable. I also tried the mitt shape of these, and they are useless.

Skyblue: I see you are an All Clad pot fan! I have to say, I'm more of a Le Creuset kind of chick myself - have you ever tried a cast iron pot?


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Skyblue: I see you are an All Clad pot fan! I have to say, I'm more of a Le Creuset kind of chick myself - have you ever tried a cast iron pot?


I have used many different types of cookware in my life, but for the past couple of years almost all my cooking has been in cast iron. I have dutch oven, fry pans (10" never gets off my stovetop), muffin pans. I also have some Le Creuset, but always default to cast iron. The only exception that I use often if my wok.


----------



## skyblue

Neo, that gloss looks great!  I am a gloss girl and am disappointed they didn't have the Tarte!  I wanted to hear your review.

As for the pots, I own and love both!  I will check out your silicone holders.


----------



## Addie

Skyblue, I got the Golden Light bronzing powder. I couldn't remember whether you had said you had the Illuminating or the matte ones, so I got the matte one. Next time I'm at a Bobbi Brown, I'll have to check out the illuminating ones and maybe do a switch.
Do you find the sparkles for the Illuminating one really noticeable? Do you apply bronzer to your whole face? Because since I do, the sparkles might be more noticeable than if I only used it in certain areas.
Also, I just wanted to add that I love the compact. It's just so substantial.

Neo, those lip glosses look really nice! I love the names of them. Do you find them sticky?
I remember you talking about that bronzer before. I love the compact and the different colour splotches. My only worry is the pink splotches. I'll have to give it a try next time I'm at Sephora.

Cobbie, I know! Everyone here moves too fast. Although, I was thinking yesterday while I was buying more makeup that it would probably be wonderful for my wallet if I never came back here. 
Ooh! She has a lot of beautiful pieces! And what a neat story!


----------



## skyblue

AddieLove, I only put the bronzer on my cheeks, not all over.  I use the Meteorites 03 all over.  I don't find the Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzer to be too sparkly at all.  You could probably compensate with a dusting of Meteorites if you want to add a bit of glow.


----------



## Addie

Skyblue, thanks! The illuminating one sounds like it might be what I want. Definitely true about the meteorites. If I decide the one I have now is better for me, then I'll probably do just that. I haven't even touched the bronzer I bought yet because I've been going back and forth over which one to get.


----------



## VictoriaP

Ladies, ladies--halfway down the second page of threads? Tsk tsk.  

Shoes.  I need to be able to bring more than two pair on my next trip, especially after seeing Karen's amazing boots the last two nights.  She's an enabler to rival any here--we talked about zappos.com for a good twenty minutes last night.  I have a sneaky feeling one or two of you here have tried them--any feedback?


----------



## Jane917

Zappos? Oh yea......love them love them love them! One day a big box of TWELVE shoeboxes arrived at the door. DH about fainted. I explained that it was free shipping both ways, so I ordered several shoes so I could try on for size. Most went back, but it was sort of shocking to see 12 new boxes at once!


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> Zappos? Oh yea......love them love them love them! One day a big box of TWELVE shoeboxes arrived at the door. DH about fainted. I explained that it was free shipping both ways, so I ordered several shoes so I could try on for size. Most went back, but it was sort of shocking to see 12 new boxes at once!


See, I knew someone here would know!  How long do you have to send them back?


----------



## skyblue

Victoria and Jane,

For one of our trips to Italy I did the same thing!  I ordered a boatload of shoes trying to find the most comfortable and attractive walking shoes.  My family laughed as I eliminated pair after pair, returning the bulk to Zappos!  They are a fabulous company!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I've bought shoes from endless.com, shoebuy.com and zappos.com. Zappos tends to have more reviews, which makes it easier to choose. They all have free shipping both ways.

I have a set of silicone pot grabbers
similar to these: http://www.amazon.com/Cooks-Corner-Silicone-Holder-Pink/dp/B002GYW96Q/ref=sr_1_3?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1295210614&sr=1-3 
which I like, but I needed to replace my potholders. I just place the small ones (above) in the top rack of the dishwasher.

My boyfriend's mother had these, so I got a set for me AND my mom...we LOVE them!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BNKO8C/ref=oss_product


----------



## lonestar

I have got to get this for my kitchen. Too cute.


----------



## kjn33

I tried zappos for the first time the other night. I ordered a B Makowsky crossbody bag that I had seen in Macys but didn't buy. I have been kicking myself & searching for a while. I found it on zappos on sale (yay), and it shipped the next day! So far, so good.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I LOVE Zappos!!! I'm a VIP member, or whatever it is they call it. You have 365 days to return shoes. Their shipping is not only always free, it's overnight shipping! <- or maybe that's because I'm VIP status)

I need to hear more about these BOOTS you mentioned.

I've been wanting to order these. The basic black ballet flat is hard to find. Most of them have buckles or bows or pleats or something and this one seems to fit the bill. I had seen another one that was very expensive but I can't find it now!!

http://www.zappos.com/type-z-brilliant-black-leather


----------



## Ruby296

Love, love, love Zappos!!! I'm also VIP (free to upgrade) and you get free overnight shipping as well as free return shipping. You need to place your order by 4 pm PST in order for it to go out same day. I wish all conpanies were as good as Zappos.


----------



## Addie

Zappos is the one place I refuse to shop at because I know where I would end up: living in a car filled with beautiful, beautiful shoes. 

Well, I have fallen victim to you all once again. I ordered two Tassies (white with pink polka dots and hot pink) at Drugstore.com. The best part is that even with shipping, it only cost me about $15. I got an email from them telling me I had some free money I'd accumulated from my purchases, so I felt obligated to spend it.


----------



## Jen

Well, as per normal for me I've looked at EVERY single rolling carry on bag there is. I wanted that Vera Bradley one, but I ended up with this one. I realized I wanted the Vera one just because it's cute - it didn't really give me the function that I wanted. This one is cute, and super functional - exactly what I wanted!



My main goal was to get something that would fit everything, but let me organize it in a way that I can easily grab it while in flight and don't have much room to move. I typically like to check my big bag and carry one on, but with baggage fees it is getting harder. If ONLY they would get rid of the stupid 3.4 oz in a quart plastic bag rule for liquids, then I'd be fine. I'll be on the lookout for a good carryon luggage bag next. I'd like a spinner (4 wheels).

I placed my Sephora order last night for the 10% discount. They're smart - that isn't much of a discount, but it sure hooked me! I got 2 more of the Hercut curly bob stuff, a luxury size Philosophy microderm wash, Neo's Guerlain lipstick (same color too!), some Tweezerman tweezers and facial scissors, Too Faced lip primer, Sephora's daily makeup brush cleaner, Rosebud salve, a couple lip brushes & Laura Mercier secret camoflauge concealer. Oops  !


----------



## skyblue

Zappos amazed me when I placed an order on a Sunday evening and the shoes arrived on my doorstep the next afternoon! 

Jen, function over fashion in this case seems like the best decision.  The bag you chose looks like a winner!  I don't think we will ever be rid of the quart sized bag for liquids, though.  Be sure to let us know how you like your Sephora haul.  I am going to use up the Living Proof and try the Her Cut.  I am intrigued by the Too Faced Lip Primer, too!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm in desperate need of a good flat iron and I know exactly where to come to get suggestions.


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm in desperate need of a good flat iron and I know exactly where to come to get suggestions.


I've got a 1.5" Sedu and I love it. It heats up in less than 30 seconds, temp ranges from 200-600 degrees. I've had it for at least 3 yrs now and no problems at all. My stylist uses a GHD and she really likes that one. I'm sure there are different models, but hers doesn't have adjustable temp, just on/off. She had the same Sedu I have, but dropped it and had to replace it immediately. I bought mine at Folica.com, I believe they're located in NJ. They usually have free shipping and other deals. They've got a large selection of professional appliances as well as hair care products and lots of reviews. I would buy from them again.


----------



## Addie

Jen: Like your bag! And happy to hear it's everything you need.
Wow! You're getting a lot of great stuff at Sephora!
I'm loving the Rosebud Salve. I've been reading up on all its different uses. So far I've used it only as a lip gloss and a cuticle softener. I doubt I'll ever want to be without it again.
I still love the Too Faced Lip Primer! I hope you love it as well.
Ahh! Tweezerman Tweezers! I knew I was forgetting something!
I keep meaning to buy the Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage Concealer but every time I go to the Sephora here they don't have it. I'll probably just break down and get it at the counter. I wanted my points!

Kindle Gracie: I have a Chi. Well, I actually have two. One is the normal one and one has narrower plates. I bought the narrow one for curling my hair at the ends but haven't used it in quite a while. I really prefer the regular Chi, which I bought more than 7 years ago. Yikes! I didn't realize it was that long ago! 
It works fine for me. It's very basic. No temperature settings but heats up fast.
I should note that I have pretty straight hair (kind of wavy at times), so I don't have major straightening issues.
I've heard wonderful things about GHD, and that would probably be my next straightener.


----------



## Barbiedull

I am selling my NIB pink Clairsonic for $110 + $5 shipping on the Buy/Sell/Trade thread if anyone is interested.


----------



## 908tracy

Just a quicky flat iron recommendation.....(I can't stay here too long, as great as you gals are, I am sorely tempted to buy all sorts of things I never even knew existed!!!...butter bell) 

Anyhoo, I bought my daughter a Paul Brown flat iron that lasted with everyday usage for 6 years before the cord finally gave out. My Aunt owns a salon so I get mine from her for around $110.00 each but I do know you can find them online as well. I just ordered two more for my daughters this Christmas.

Just thought I'd share. Shop On Ladies!!!!~


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Barbiedull said:


> I am selling my NIB pink Clairsonic for $110 + $5 shipping on the Buy/Sell/Trade thread if anyone is interested.


NOW you tell me! Darn it...it just paid $137 for mine!


----------



## Reyn

So I finally got the Tarte emphasEYES Amazonian Clay Eyeliners in the mail today. So I went straight to the bathroom and put it on. The ones I got were a trio from QVC. It came with a brown, dark blue, and champagne color. Keep in mind I just got them but they are amazing compared to the cheap stuff I normally use. The first thing I noticed was the texture, it was so creamy. It didn't tug or pull at all. I lined both top and bottom lash lines and smudged it a little. It left a nice fat line and I literally did one swipe where I normally have to do several to get full coverage. It also seems to be waterproof/resistant. I drew some lines on my hand and wet the hand, they stayed put. Now when I rubbed it alot it did smudge some but not like the regular stuff does. They have another set of 3 colors at QVC and if I continue to like them as much as I do now, I will purchase them as well.

Here is the link again. http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.CM_SCID.coll.item.A210524.desc.tarte-Amazonian-Clay-Infused-Holiday-SmolderingEye-Liner-Trio


----------



## corkyb

Tarte Cosmetics 25% off just for today at tartecosmetics.com
Use code DCTARTE25

They have the emphasize pencils, although are out of stock in green.

Yes, indeedy I have some on the way.  Couldn't let this thread go to page 2.  Also, I couldn't find the amazonian pencil that Reyn is referring to.  Perhaps they discontinued and QVC bought them out.  I found one in black that looked exactly the same but wasn't amazonian clay.
Paula


----------



## skyblue

That's a great coupon, corky!  

Thanks for the recommendation of the pencils, Reyn.  Let us know if they continue to meet your expectations.

If anyone needs cooking gadgets it's all day cooking on QVC Wednesday!  All day beauty is on Friday!


----------



## Someone Nameless

FYI - Living Social's deal of the day is an Amazon $20 gift card for only $10.

https://livingsocial.com/deals/21336?ref=personalized-link-box-4075788&rpi=4075788


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie said:


> FYI - Living Social's deal of the day is an Amazon $20 gift card for only $10.
> 
> http://livingsocial.com/deals/21336-20-amazon-com-gift-card/social_share?ref=addthis-share5&amp%3Brui=21456358


.

Wow! Is there any way to get more than one of these or are we limited to just one?
Wondering if different emails would let you purchase additional discounted cards.


----------



## skyblue

KindleGracie, great deal!  I purchased through the link.  Do you get credit for it?


----------



## kindlek

I, too, would be curious to know if you can purchase more than one.


----------



## kindlek

kindlek said:


> I, too, would be curious to know if you can purchase more than one.


OOPS, the Fine Print does say one per person.


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> KindleGracie, great deal! I purchased through the link. Do you get credit for it?


No, I just copied the link. I've never used Living Social before but figured it was worth a try today.


----------



## Addie

Kindle Gracie, Thanks for letting us know about the deal! I didn't even try to get a second one. I figured it would stop me, and I didn't want two $20 gift cards on two different accounts especially since I would have to open another Amazon and Living Social account to do it.


----------



## skyblue

The option was only "1" or "0".  I don't think there was a way to cheat the system.  It says they e-mail the deal to you the next day.  Has anyone used this before


----------



## Someone Nameless

I haven't but I'm on another message board that recommended it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh.  Now I see what you mean about did I get credit.  Someone else asked me and I didn't even see that at the end!  I just copied the link from the top of the page!


----------



## skyblue

So did you order one too?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, I did.  I suppose we'll figure out how this all works tomorrow when we get the certificate.  We don't get it until the deal ends apparently.

I see there is a thread about it on the Let's Talk Kindle section of the board.


----------



## VictoriaP

Miss you all!  We're on our way home tonight; I'll have to catch up on this thread once we get there!  Definitely going to start hunting for just the right carryon bag; this trip taught me a bit about what does and doesn't work well for me.

And I need to check out that eyeliner bundle from Tarte on QVC.


----------



## skyblue

Nice to see you, Victoria!  We miss you and can't wait to hear about your trip!  I totally concur about the travel bags.  Finding the right bag is tough!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Safe travels!  Can't wait to hear all about your trip.  We were just killing time waiting for you to get back!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Barbiedull said:


> I am selling my NIB pink Clairsonic for $110 + $5 shipping on the Buy/Sell/Trade thread if anyone is interested.


Shoot, I must have missed this deal! I've been drooling over the pink one for awhile now.

I'm new to this board. Have been reading for about a month but just registered to post today. Loving it so far!! This thread and the purse thread are my favorites lol.


----------



## Addie

Be safe getting home, Victoria! Can't wait to hear how your trip went!

Welcome, Krista! Glad you decided to register and post! This thread is my most frequented and most costly.  I've probably spent more because of this thread than I have on Kindles, Kindle accessories and books!

Okay, so I've decided I do like the face oil, but I doubt I'll repurchase. When you first put the oil on dry skin, you have to massage your face and eye area for thirty seconds or so. Then you add water and rub for another thirty or however long you feel. The problem is I don't want to have to rub my eye area so much.  But if you don't rub it enough, the mascara and stuff won't come off adequately. So I think I need to start with the Bi-Facil and then do the oil cleanser. The oil cleanser does clean the makeup off fantastically but having to use the Bi-Facil or other eye makeup remover doesn't really save me the step I was hoping it would. Oh, well. I'll still use it. I do like how it makes my face feel. Although, that's kind of moot since I use my Clarisonic right afterward, which buffs off any of the oil benefits. Maybe I'll wash my face and then wait an hour or so before using the Clarisonic. How did I manage to make my nighttime skin care routine more complicated?


----------



## Kindle Krista

AddieLove said:


> Welcome, Krista! Glad you decided to register and post! This thread is my most frequented and most costly.  I've probably spent more because of this thread than I have on Kindles, Kindle accessories and books!


Thanks so much! I love shopping so this thread is the first one I check when I hop on lol!


----------



## sem

Well, I bought one of the Amazon deals. Several of my FB friends are members so I felt OK giving them my CC number. I have one with almost no balance that I use in iffy circumstances - can't get ripped too bad! Thanks, Kindle Gracie!


----------



## Jen

I was really iffy about that Amazon deal, but I went for it anyway.  Has anyone else received a confirmation or anything?  I haven't.  

Welcome Krista!  This thread is dangerous.  Going back to when I joined I've bought a Tassimo, Clarisonic, have gotten hooked on expensive skin care and makeup (if you haven't tried meteorites or hourglass primer you should   !), not to mention all kinds of other accessories including Tassis.  It's expensive, but I love everything I have bought!

My new carryon bag and Sephora order will both be here tomorrow!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh and don't overlook the fabulous Tervis Tumblers.  

I looked at my living social account and I see where it says it is pending and they will charge my credit card within a day.  They sold a gazillion of them so it may take a bit to process  I'm not sure!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I need a new great eyelash curler.  I LOVE mine.  It is a Suqqu but I can't find the refills for it anywhere!!!


----------



## Jen

Am I weird that I don't curl my eyelashes?  Those contraptions scare me.  I have curly hair, so maybe I just have naturally curled eyelashes.  Or I don't understand why I need one!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> Am I weird that I don't curl my eyelashes? Those contraptions scare me. I have curly hair, so maybe I just have naturally curled eyelashes. Or I don't understand why I need one!


Jen, since I've been using Neu Lash, Dior Lash Primer and Mally mascara I don't need an eyelash curler. I look at my eyelashes and think, "Wow, are those lashes really mine??"


----------



## angelmum3

Victoria - cant wait to hear about your trip, esp about what worked and what didnt!

Krista - Welcome, I try and stay away from this thread, far too tempting!!

Went to Ulta to find DD an eye primer - they recommended one for sensitive skin (now I cant remember - it wasnt smashbox, but it made dd eye puffy - so back it went - it was $25) I thought people here talked about eye primers -

Also, I saw Olay now has a Clarisonic type product but for $29.99
http://www.olayprofessional.com/cleansingSystem.html#


----------



## angelmum3

Jane917 said:


> Zappos? Oh yea......love them love them love them! One day a big box of TWELVE shoeboxes arrived at the door. DH about fainted. I explained that it was free shipping both ways, so I ordered several shoes so I could try on for size. Most went back, but it was sort of shocking to see 12 new boxes at once!


I LOVE Zappos too! For DS wedding I had a hard time finding a shoe, so I too ordered quite a few shoes from zappos (I wanted a low heel, comfortable, and a size 11 or 12 - depending on the toe style!)

it was great!


----------



## angelmum3

Jane917 said:


> I have used many different types of cookware in my life, but for the past couple of years almost all my cooking has been in cast iron. I have dutch oven, fry pans (10" never gets off my stovetop), muffin pans. I also have some Le Creuset, but always default to cast iron. The only exception that I use often if my wok.


US too! I have a cast iron dutch oven that was my dh's grandmother's - it has a handle (like on the fry pan) a good solid lid, it is awesome! Our family is Boy scouts and their dutch ovens are more for the fire - they have feet on them - you'd be amazed what you can cook on the fire (cheesecake, pizza, etc etc!)

Easy to clean - just add water and boil away the yuck - then make sure you dry it with the heat from the stove, and wipe with a bit of oil in a paper towel - no worries!

we dont have le creuset, but I admit, I want one!!

Speaking of packing - there was a New York Times web page with pictures/slides on how to pack for ten days in a carryon!!
http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/05/06/business/businessspecial/20100506-pack-ss.html


----------



## Addie

Kindle Gracie said:


> I need a new great eyelash curler. I LOVE mine. It is a Suqqu but I can't find the refills for it anywhere!!!


*gasp* Where do you get your Suqqu stuff? Do you have a physical store? I've heard great things about the line, but I don't want to buy a product I've never tried online; I want to be able to mess with it a bit first. I'm currently using the one by Shiseido; if you have flatter eyes (more Asian-type eyes that have a subtle curve instead of the more rounded eye ... does that make sense? In other words, the Shiseido is almond-eye shaped, like a really stretched out half circle) then it's great. If not, I wouldn't recommend it. Of course, we've all heard how amazing the Shu Uemura eyelash curler is. I've got one as well. I bought it at Sephora before they stopped selling it in physical stores in the US, but I haven't used it yet. One of these days. 
The Shu Uemura is more rounded than the Shiseido, so it would probably work for the majority of people. Before using the Shiseido one, I used one by Tarte and it seemed to work fine. I don't really notice much of a difference from one curler to the next for me. They all curl, and that's what I care about.



Jen said:


> Am I weird that I don't curl my eyelashes? Those contraptions scare me. I have curly hair, so maybe I just have naturally curled eyelashes. Or I don't understand why I need one!


I'm so jealous! My lashes are stick straight, so I definitely need to curl them. The curlers along with mascara really help open my eyes.



skyblue said:


> Jen, since I've been using Neu Lash, Dior Lash Primer and Mally mascara I don't need an eyelash curler. I look at my eyelashes and think, "Wow, are those lashes really mine??"


Wow! I just looked and saw that Neu Lash price! Yikes! But I'm still interested. 
So it really works to lengthen and volumize your lashes? Do you have to keep using it or the effects will go away? How long does the tube last? How do you apply it?

Angelmum, wow! That's an awesome price! I wonder how it compares. I might have purchased it just to have an extra and to give it a try if it weren't P&G.
I use the Urban Decay Eye Shadow Primer. There's also the Too Faced Eye Shadow Primer, which has received pretty good reviews. For under the eyes, I don't use a primer. I just use eye cream.


----------



## VictoriaP

angelmum3 said:


> Speaking of packing - there was a New York Times web page with pictures/slides on how to pack for ten days in a carryon!!
> http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/05/06/business/businessspecial/20100506-pack-ss.html


*snicker* After a few weeks in this thread, she'd never be able to make that work. Did you see the size of her nearly non existent toiletry bag? No Clarisonic, no flat iron, no ionic dryer.... LOLOLOL Still, I need to work more on my setup and get things a bit more manageable.

I'm home--moving a bit slow today as I recover, but I'm better than I expected to be at this stage; hopefully that bodes well. Need to get some unpacking in this afternoon and start working on plans for Spring Training soon. I also need to find my measuring tape and measure a few things before I unpack fully so I have something to go by when I start my suitcase hunt.

Travel sized ionic dryers, anyone? I'm definitely picking up a travel flat iron; love my Chi, but it takes up too much space.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I bought this one for my trip to Australia and it worked just fine.

http://www.amazon.com/BaByliss-Tourmaline-Titanium-Folding-BABTT053T/dp/B003QKL5YQ/ref=pd_sbs_bt_1


----------



## Someone Nameless

> *gasp* Where do you get your Suqqu stuff? Do you have a physical store?


Sorry, I just saw this. I ordered online and it came with one refill. It was so long ago that I don't remember where I got it.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Am I weird that I don't curl my eyelashes? Those contraptions scare me. I have curly hair, so maybe I just have naturally curled eyelashes. Or I don't understand why I need one!


OMG, I thought the exact same thing when I saw KG's question!!!! Well, except for the part on the curly hair - mine is so straight, I wouldn't know what to do with a flattening iron, it couldn't do anything that isn't already there naturally, lol!!!!

I even looked at them the other night on Tarte (yes, I admit it, I placed a tiny little order with them , hem...), and thought: really, what do people do with those??

But I guess I must have naturally curled lashes, because AddieLove's explanation makes total sense now!

Welcome home Victoria, and good to have you back full time  We will let you rest up a bit, but more details on your trip are wanted as soon as your energy levels are back to acceptable !!!!!


----------



## Ruby296

Welcome back, Victoria! Hope you had a great time in NO, looking forward to hearing about it when you have time. I always roll my clothes when I fly, and I always go carry-on only. I went to China for 15 days in 2004 and was able to do it then, most trips are shorter and a piece of cake  Granted this was before I had a Mia and I left my flat iron at home (didn't want to fry it). I rely on hotels for hairdryers and basic toiletries like shampoo/conditioner. Many hotels provide toothbrushes and razors too. I can live w/what they provide on a short term basis if it means less for me to pack.


----------



## Jen

I am so opposite! I have to have everything of my own when I travel.  I am a horrible overpacker!! It's a problem.  I just hate to be without the thing I need!  I have always rolled my clothes, I always thought it went back to my college days when I went camping every week.  

I'm glad I'm not the only one Neo! I would't know how to use an eyelash curler if you paid me!

I saw that Olay brush awhile ago, I meant to ask if you guys had heard of it! I wonder how well it works.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Suddenly I'm feeling like such a freak for curling my lashes!!!  Skyblue, we need an up close shot of your lashes so we can see if we want to sink the money in these products.  

My coworker has the Olay brush.  She brought it to work and I took my Clarisonic.  We compared them on the top of our hands and it was not bad!  The brush itself is smaller in size but it does have two speeds.  She didn't have the money for a Clarisonic so she is very happy with it.


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, for me, with the illness and all its various complications, I'm at the point where I kind of need to bring a lot more with me.  I've always had to have a travel pillow though, or we're talking constant migraine.  Without my own products at this point, I look even worse than I feel.  Have to take a ton of meds along for the ride, and not all of them pack conveniently, etc.  And now there's a humidifier--which did make a big difference on the nights I used it.  All that sort of thing takes up space, lots of it.

I previous rolled things, but I certainly didn't see the difference they showed.  Of course, I suspect I'm also a few sizes bigger than that lady in the slideshow is!


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> I bought this one for my trip to Australia and it worked just fine.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BaByliss-Tourmaline-Titanium-Folding-BABTT053T/dp/B003QKL5YQ/ref=pd_sbs_bt_1


I would like to find a travel dryer that has a diffuser. The dryer in the motel is terrible, so I take my own travel dryer (a Conair, I think....it is very old), but it does not have a diffuser.


----------



## Jane917

Welcoe back Victoria! Please share with us all the wonderful places you ate!


----------



## angelmum3

YAY Victoria's back!

ITA about the packing - I roll sometimes, others I dont, since liquids have to go in the quart bag, my carryon bag works fine - of course the travel bag and carryon bag + a purse - I really push the limit!

Humidifiers: http://www.amazon.com/Air-O-Swiss-AOS-7146-Ultrasonic-Humidifier/dp/B001JL4LZ4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1295577186&sr=8-2








the talk radio show I listen to the dj likes this one when he travels... its small enough, you just buy the bottled water once you get there... (I realize you may have already discussed this - if so, just carry on!)

I also have never curled my lashes - probably because my mom does! LOL DD 14 wanted to know if was necessary, I just told her she'd have to decide for herself...

thanks for the primer tips - I used to use one for my eyes from Estee Lauder that I really liked, but it wasnt marketed for that - it was blue and really worked well...

Thanks for the remarks on the Olay version - for $30 I may just invest in it - if you follow the link there was a page for their anti wrinkle stuff that had a good deal with it - I know they did well in a few independent studies...


----------



## VictoriaP

Back, well, I'm sorta here. LOL  I did just spend more than an hour looking at suitcases on bags--their 5% off + free shipping over $50 ends tonight, but I think I'll wait.  Maybe.

Angelmum, that's exactly the humidifier I have and brought to Atlanta!  Pro--it really works well for one person.  Cons--that blue light is REALLY bright, and it doesn't really raise the humidity of the room much, just the area closest to it.  So if two people in the room need it, you'll want one for each side of the bed.  I'm going to hunt down some waterproof tape or something to deal with the light issue, as that was my biggest problem with it.  But when I didn't turn it on, or turned it off because of the light, I could definitely feel the difference!


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> I'm going to hunt down some waterproof tape or something to deal with the light issue, as that was my biggest problem with it. But when I didn't turn it on, or turned it off because of the light, I could definitely feel the difference!


Isn't this what duct tape was made for?


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> I was really iffy about that Amazon deal, but I went for it anyway. Has anyone else received a confirmation or anything? I haven't.
> 
> Welcome Krista! This thread is dangerous. Going back to when I joined I've bought a Tassimo, Clarisonic, have gotten hooked on expensive skin care and makeup (if you haven't tried meteorites or hourglass primer you should  !), not to mention all kinds of other accessories including Tassis. It's expensive, but I love everything I have bought!
> 
> My new carryon bag and Sephora order will both be here tomorrow!


Thanks so much for the welcome, Jen! I can see now that this thread is dangerous. Why do I feel like I "need" so many things all of a sudden lol. 



angelmum3 said:


> Victoria - cant wait to hear about your trip, esp about what worked and what didnt!
> 
> Krista - Welcome, I try and stay away from this thread, far too tempting!!


Thanks, Victoria! I should stay away but I can't.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I have always curled my eyelashes. They just don't show up otherwise because they stick straight out. 

I'm going to be very upset if I spent over $100 for a Clarisonic only to find out the $30 Olay version works just as well! So far I'm really enjoying the Clarisonic, and I feel that the brown patches on my face are starting to fade since using it. 

I really want those Tarte eyeliners, but there is no way I can justify the cost!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got my Living Social Amazon gift card!  YAY!!!  Log into your LivingSocial account and look at 'my deals' and get your code and apply it to your account.


----------



## angelmum3

and I thought I posted late last night (DD up till 1am doing homework - she's in 8th grade!)

Victoria - my parents have this Vizio TV (in the bedroom we use) that light never goes off Blue is on, yellow is off - annoying, and I think the travel humidifier is blue - must be annoying!  We took duct tape, added a piece of cardboard, and slap it over the light - now I know on your humidifier the light signifies water levels as well, but at night, I'd have to cover it!  Good luck


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got a Fossil purse the other day for $15.50. It had a tag that said $78, but the Military Exchange price was $62. It appealed to me, so I decided to get it -- yeah, sure, I really needed another purse. . . no, really.  -- and when I got to the register it rang up at $15.50. 

I can't even find it on the Fossil web site so it must be a 'retired' design.

It's pretty close to this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270693138613#vi-content


----------



## Jane917

Ann, I have that Fossil bag in a different print.


----------



## angelmum3

oh, Ann, great score!  They had those marked down here quite a few months ago (before Christmas) I had to keep my eyes closed!  (but never that low!!  woohoo!!  Great find!)

I will say even tho its winter, I am still carrying my paprika Fossil bag - and now I have a kindle to put in it!  So glad I bought it when it was on sale!!  Love them!


----------



## corkyb

I took my black Large zip top Fossil to Atlanta and I loved it as a travel purse.  I'm still using it and it's a great size (a little small if anything).  The boogie bucket Tano in bronze that I bought is a wonderful bag, but it's like a deep dark hole; how do you guys find things in there?  I do have a few zip top large Fossils that I may want to sell though as I find that I am not prone to switching purses, so the colors don't really work well for me.


----------



## corkyb

My tarte order arrived yesterday.  I didn't even get to open the box as I was out late shopping (what else?).  Did anyone else get to use the 25% off coupon that I posted the other night.  What a deal that was.  I was so tempted to order more products, but I don't really know their products so I only ordered the two inner rim pencils and I think an eyebrow pencil.


----------



## Kindle Krista

I ordered these tarte eye liners after seeing them mentioned here. I hope they arrive soon. Can't wait to try them! http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A203025.desc.tarte-Amazonian-Clay-Infused-Smoldering-Eye-Liner-Trio


----------



## skyblue

Wow, I go on a business trip with hubby and come home to oodles of posts! I had my iPad with me, but I didn't have much time to use it!

Regarding *NeuLash*: I remember this was pretty pricey, but I've only purchased one tube because it lasts for what seems like forever! I've had this tube since last spring! At the time I think I had a % off coupon. I had tried Rapid Lash before and it worked well, but I had heard NeuLash was good so I wanted to try it as well. It takes a month or two to see results, but I am very pleased with my long lashes. I am in the maintenance phase so I don't use it everyday. I use it about 3 times a week. Combined with the Dior Lash Primer and Mally Mascara, I am pleased with the results!

*Victoria*, welcome home!

Welcome, *Krista*!

Please post travel bag purchases! After lugging my lovely patent LeSportsac tote, I think I need a different bag!


----------



## Kindle Krista

skyblue said:


> Welcome, *Krista*!


Thanks for the welcome, skyblue!  And welcome home to you!


----------



## kjn33

There is Tarte products on QVC right now-until 3pm EST.  Philosophy is next.  woohoo!!


----------



## Reyn

Kindle Krista said:


> I ordered these tarte eye liners after seeing them mentioned here. I hope they arrive soon. Can't wait to try them! http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A203025.desc.tarte-Amazonian-Clay-Infused-Smoldering-Eye-Liner-Trio


I bought those and I love them. They are so much better than the cheapo stuff I normally use. They last all day too!


----------



## kjn33

I just ordered the tarte Jewels of the Amazon eye liner trio w/ brush & the Amazonian clay infused volumizing mascara duo.  
I'm kind of excited  I'm pretty low maintenance, don't wear a ton of makeup, so I've never tried the more expensive makeups, but you guys once again enabled me!! The mascara is an advance order so it will be a while, but I can't wait to try the eye liner.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Reyn said:


> I bought those and I love them. They are so much better than the cheapo stuff I normally use. They last all day too!


That's what I was hoping! Can't wait to try them!


----------



## Addie

Thanks, Skyblue! I was looking at reviews for it, and they all seem really positive. While I was looking, I also saw Tarte has one called MultiplEYE Lash Enhancer. It's $85 cheaper, and the reviews seem pretty good. But I think the Neu Lash might be more effective. I'm thinking about trying the Tarte first to try. Although, I wish I'd known about their lash enhancer when the 25% off deal was taking place!


----------



## Jen

Cute bag Ann!  What a steal!

My Sephora order hasn't arrived yet (UPS takes forever here) but FedEx delivered my carryon bag.  I LOVE it! It couldn't possibly be more perfect for what I need.  Those hours of research paid off, I almost can't wait for when I have to travel again!  It seems so much bigger than what I have, I think it's as big as possible to still fit under the seat.

Not so patiently waiting for UPS, will report back!


----------



## skyblue

Rapid Lash works pretty well, too, and it's cheaper.  If you sign up for e-mails from skinstore.com, they will send you coupons for % off.  Every little bit helps!


----------



## Rita

I have seen everyone talking about BB&B coupons for 20% off or so. Where do you find the coupons? I'm thinking about buying a toaster oven. Not only do I like to buy stuff I also like to "save" a little too.


----------



## Ruby296

Rita said:


> I have seen everyone talking about BB&B coupons for 20% off or so. Where do you find the coupons? I'm thinking about buying a toaster oven. Not only do I like to buy stuff I also like to "save" a little too.


Go to their website and sign up, you can do it for multiple members of your household if each has a different email address. They also come randomly in the Sunday paper (upstate NY) here. Once you sign up you'll get them snail mail too.


----------



## Jane917

In my area the BBB that come in the mail are for 15%. Sometimes I get 20% via e-mail.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Krista said:


> I ordered these tarte eye liners after seeing them mentioned here. I hope they arrive soon. Can't wait to try them! http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A203025.desc.tarte-Amazonian-Clay-Infused-Smoldering-Eye-Liner-Trio


This set is killing me; I want them and I want them NOW. But after a long expensive trip and a new laptop battery today (why DO those have to cost so darn much?!) and a genuine need for four wheeled luggage before the next outing, these really gorgeous smoky, jeweled eyeliners are just going to have to wait. At least, that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## Rita

Ruby296 said:


> Go to their website and sign up, you can do it for multiple members of your household if each has a different email address. They also come randomly in the Sunday paper (upstate NY) here. Once you sign up you'll get them snail mail too.


Thanks Ruby!!!


----------



## skyblue

Rita said:


> Thanks Ruby!!!


Another FYI: Don't throw away any Bed Bath & Beyond coupons! They will accept expired coupons!


----------



## Kindle Krista

VictoriaP said:


> This set is killing me; I want them and I want them NOW. But after a long expensive trip and a new laptop battery today (why DO those have to cost so darn much?!) and a genuine need for four wheeled luggage before the next outing, these really gorgeous smoky, jeweled eyeliners are just going to have to wait. At least, that's what I keep telling myself.


That is how I felt. I wanted them and I wanted them NOW. I finally cracked lol. Now they are taking too long to get here!! 

I need to look for some new luggage myself. Everything that we have is just pieces from other sets from over the years. Nothing really matches.


----------



## corkyb

The second generation Delsey hardsided luggage is pretty darn nice.  It has four wheels and is very stable and very light.  I bought the purple mid sized one.  25 inch I think.  They don't hold as much as some of the soft sided ones, but I am quite impressed with the weight and heft of it.
Paula


----------



## skyblue

My set of Tassis came while I was away with hubby on the business trip.  I tried one out tonight.  First impression is how badly it stinks! . It's a rather odd plastic/sweat sock odor.  Not at all pleasant.  I sure hope it launders out.  Second impression:  I bet hubby thinks I purchased a tube top!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yours stink?  Mine don't have a smell at all.  That's weird.  Hopefully it will come out when washed.  They are not cute but they do a great job of containing your hair.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> Yours stink? Mine don't have a smell at all. That's weird. Hopefully it will come out when washed. They are not cute but they do a great job of containing your hair.


Yep, pretty gaggy I may add. If I had picked it up in a store I would have dropped it and not purchased it.


----------



## VictoriaP

Just sniffed mine--got the plastic odor to them a bit, but no "sweat sock" odor.  What was interesting is that the two colors smell different.  What colors did you get?


----------



## Addie

VictoriaP said:


> Just sniffed mine--got the plastic odor to them a bit, but no "sweat sock" odor. What was interesting is that the two colors smell different. What colors did you get?


Same here. I just checked the mail and took them out of the packaging immediately. I only get a slight plastic "new" odor from them. I got the white with pink polka dots and the bright pink one.


----------



## skyblue

I purchased black, tan and aqua.  I haven't opened the other colors yet.  I will probably return one of the sets.


----------



## Ruby296

Rita said:


> Thanks Ruby!!!


You're welcome, and unfortunately my BBB does not accept expired coupons


----------



## corkyb

Wow.  Mine does.  I wonder if they carry the cuisineart teakettle or the Breville.

Off to check.


----------



## skyblue

Ruby296 said:


> You're welcome, and unfortunately my BBB does not accept expired coupons


No way! Can you still print a current coupon off the internet?


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> No way! Can you still print a current coupon off the internet?


My BBB accepts expired coupons very reluctantly and says "well, just this one time."


----------



## Jane917

We had a conversation recently about travel hair dryers. I have looked and looked for some of those comments, but come up empty handed. If you don't mind, could you send me some recommendations? I spend 3 nights/week in a hotel with an awful hair dryer. I bring my old travel hair dryer along with me, but it isn't much better. I have a ceramic diffuser that will fit any hair dryer, but I am searching for that perfect ionic travel dryer. Thanks.  Jane


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh wait. I deleted the links because they are not folding. Mine was definitely a folding dryer.

Mine is like this but I didn't nearly pay this much for it.
http://www.amazon.com/BaByliss-Tourmaline-Titanium-Folding-BABTT053T/dp/B003QKL5YQ/ref=pd_sbs_bt_1


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane, I'm still hunting on the travel dryer issue. I don't recall seeing too many recs, but I'm still behind on reading through posts. LOL so I need one too.

Meanwhile, ladies, this one is driving me utterly ballistic.

I have a very poorly configured 70's era bathroom. This means if I want relatively easy access to something, it had better be on the counter. But of course, the counter's not all that big either! Right now, I'm trying to find a way to organize all the makeup and brushes this thread keeps talking me into, and I'm having a real problem finding what I need to make it happen in an attractive fashion.

What I want is this:



In wood, leather, rattan, or anything more attractive than plastic. And I'm not making any headway. What I find tends to be either too small (6"x6") or full of fixed compartments (jewelry boxes) or the drawers are all an inch deep or whatever. I need something like this, with perhaps 3-5 drawers that are around 2" deep, with overall dimensions of between 8"x8" and 12"x12"--taller is fine, though it needs to fit on a countertop, so the footprint shoudn't be too big. Must be reasonably attractive. (Now this is starting to sound like a personal ad! LOL)

Any ideas? I've checked the Container Store, Amazon, Cost Plus World Market, and am off to BB&B's website right now, but I'm hoping someone's seen something like this recently.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Folding dryers:

OK, this is the same model number and is the same dryer. When I zoom in, the box does say it folds. That is about the most I would pay for it.

http://www.amazon.com/Conair-Babtt053t-Hair-Dryer-1000w/dp/B002NVE3DO


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> Any ideas? I've checked the Container Store, Amazon, Cost Plus World Market, and am off to BB&B's website right now, but I'm hoping someone's seen something like this recently.


Have you tried Pier One?


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> Folding dryers:
> 
> OK, this is the same model number and is the same dryer. When I zoom in, the box does say it folds. That is about the most I would pay for it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Conair-Babtt053t-Hair-Dryer-1000w/dp/B002NVE3DO


But this one is not available with Amazon Prime. Dang!


----------



## Someone Nameless

That dryer is a lot smaller than it appears too. Here it is on top of my Kindle 3 for scale.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> Have you tried Pier One?


Not yet...just ran through the BBB, Target, and Office Depot sites. Sigh.

Here's the dryer I've been eyeing:



Lots of reviews; several say they found and used it originally in a medium to high end hotel. Bad news is, durability reviews are mixed.


----------



## Jane917

Victoria,  I have been looking at that hair dryer too. Who wants to go first?


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> Victoria, I have been looking at that hair dryer too. Who wants to go first?


LOL--we've both got prime, either way, it would be Tuesday before it arrives!

Hmm...this might do for my cosmetics storage, from Pottery Barn:








(item on the far left, two drawer paper storage, from their Bedford Desk Accessories collection; it comes in antique white, espresso, or black)

Might be headed over to Bellevue Square, Jane--you're not on this side of the mountains today, I assume? 

This at Pier 1 is also kind of neat:










Though again, not in stock in Issaquah, which means a trip into Bellevue. I think I'm destined to head to Bellevue either today or next week. Sigh.


----------



## Jane917

No, Victoria, I am not on your side of the mountains today. It is a lovely blue sky day on this side. However, I would love to join you at Bellevue Square someday.

LOVE the Pier 1 Box, but it doesn't look very bathroomy. Just seems like Cost Plus should have the right thing, but you said you checked there. I just finished a cup of Cost Plus Salted Caramel Hot Chocolate. I pick up a few tins everytime I go there.

How about Crate and Barrel? They might have your storage system. Restoration Hardware?


----------



## VictoriaP

I'm definitely thinking I'm not going to find whatever I want online on this one, which is irritating as heck. For now, it's the plastic storage unit pictured earlier, which I just stole from my home office until I can venture further out. I think I'll head down the hill sometime soon to Ross first and rummage through their housewares/storage section.  BBB is in the same complex; I can look at lighted makeup mirrors there too, as I fell in love with a wall mount unit at Le Pavillon in New Orleans and I already miss it.  I'll even take an unlighted one if I have to, the lighting in the bathroom needs an upgrade anyway (well, the whole bathroom does!)  But a lighted wall mount with 5x-8x magnification in a decent size would be ideal.

As for the travel dryer, I need to redeem points for GC's this week, but I may order that today or tomorrow regardless.  It's so darn cold, I'm tired of waiting for my hair to air dry.  I need a really small, lightweight dryer though if I'm going to use one, fatigue sets in pretty fast trying to do stuff like that.


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> No way! Can you still print a current coupon off the internet?


I don't know, but I assume so! I haven't tried lately b/c I get them fairly often in the mail.


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> That dryer is a lot smaller than it appears too. Here it is on top of my Kindle 3 for scale.


Kindle Gracie, how do you like this dryer? Is it quiet? Does it dry your hair fairly fast? I've got a Solano that I love, but it's heavy after a while! Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

VictoriaP said:


> Jane, I'm still hunting on the travel dryer issue. I don't recall seeing too many recs, but I'm still behind on reading through posts. LOL so I need one too.
> 
> Meanwhile, ladies, this one is driving me utterly ballistic.
> 
> I have a very poorly configured 70's era bathroom. This means if I want relatively easy access to something, it had better be on the counter. But of course, the counter's not all that big either! Right now, I'm trying to find a way to organize all the makeup and brushes this thread keeps talking me into, and I'm having a real problem finding what I need to make it happen in an attractive fashion.
> 
> What I want is this:
> 
> 
> 
> In wood, leather, rattan, or anything more attractive than plastic. And I'm not making any headway. What I find tends to be either too small (6"x6") or full of fixed compartments (jewelry boxes) or the drawers are all an inch deep or whatever. I need something like this, with perhaps 3-5 drawers that are around 2" deep, with overall dimensions of between 8"x8" and 12"x12"--taller is fine, though it needs to fit on a countertop, so the footprint shoudn't be too big. Must be reasonably attractive. (Now this is starting to sound like a personal ad! LOL)
> 
> Any ideas? I've checked the Container Store, Amazon, Cost Plus World Market, and am off to BB&B's website right now, but I'm hoping someone's seen something like this recently.


Here are 3 different ones by Lori Grenier on QVC.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ruby296, I bought the dryer because it has the option to change the voltage from 110 to 220 on the dryer itself. I visited a friend in Australia for two weeks and I didn't want to have to convert it, only adapt it to the plug in. (I burned my flat iron up converting it)

It is not_ that_ quiet. It sounds different than larger dryers - a different size/type fan and motor I guess. I'm not sure how to describe it. It is very light!!! I have very thick hair but it's not really long. I think it dries my hair as fast as my larger dryer. I don't use it when I'm at home. I'm not sure how it would hold up to constant use but it does a good job for traveling.


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> Ruby296, I bought the dryer because it has the option to change the voltage from 110 to 220 on the dryer itself. I visited a friend in Australia for two weeks and I didn't want to have to convert it, only adapt it to the plug in. (I burned my flat iron up converting it)
> 
> It is not_ that_ quiet. It sounds different than larger dryers - a different size/type fan and motor I guess. I'm not sure how to describe it. It is very light!!! I have very thick hair but it's not really long. I think it dries my hair as fast as my larger dryer. I don't use it when I'm at home. I'm not sure how it would hold up to constant use but it does a good job for traveling.


Thanks, Kindle Gracie! For that price I might just try it


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindled Spirit said:


> Here are 3 different ones by Lori Grenier on QVC


Oooh....that middle one is amazing! But wait list--45 days? Ugh. I'm not sure I have that kind of patience, and then what if I don't like it? That's going to be a heavy, expensive item to ship back.

Still, that's now at the top of my list, I think!


----------



## drenee

I have forced myself to stay out of this thread, until this evening. 
I now need a butter bell. I buy my butter from the amish stores nearby, and I will definitely get a lot of use out of one. 
I skimmed a lot of the pages, trying not to get sucked in.

I did read some of the deoderant posts. I use this one. http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2543527 I get it at GNC. Love it. I have used this kind for about 20 years.
deb


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have used the crystal deodorant in the past but I want my deodorant to also be an antiperspirant. I don't know why.  I just do.  All the other ones mentioned are just deodorant.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I am officially lusting after that middle storage chest. I want it in cherry...it's awesome!


----------



## Jane917

I am considering building a new home with a huge bathroom just to showcase that middle cosmetics case!


----------



## VictoriaP

Hippie2MARS said:


> I am officially lusting after that middle storage chest. I want it in cherry...it's awesome!





Jane917 said:


> I am considering building a new home with a huge bathroom just to showcase that middle cosmetics case!


I'd have to buy more to put in it--I don't have NEARLY enough! LMAO


----------



## Jane917

drenee said:


> I have forced myself to stay out of this thread, until this evening.
> I now need a butter bell. I buy my butter from the amish stores nearby, and I will definitely get a lot of use out of one.
> deb


Deb, run, don't walk away from this thread if you dare. What, you don't have a Tassie? Want the best eyeliner (I have never figured out how to put eyeliner on!)? Need a hair dryer, facial cleanser, Clarisonic, oh my! Put on your seat belt and get ready for a wild ride.....and meeting lots of very good people who will help spend your money.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane917 said:


> I am considering building a new home with a huge bathroom just to showcase that middle cosmetics case!


LOL There's no need for a new home. Just add a new bathroom to your existing home.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Kindled Spirit said:


> Here are 3 different ones by Lori Grenier on QVC.


Oh great find. I'm considering the first or second one.

_ETA: LOL Jane!_


----------



## Someone Nameless

And would you just look at my post count?  I appear to be blabbering on all the time and probably 90% of my posts are right here in this thread!!!


----------



## drenee

I searched through a couple dozen pages to try to figure out what the heck a Tassie is with no luck.  And then I decided I probably do not need to know.  It's safer that way.
deb


----------



## angelmum3

drenee said:


> I searched through a couple dozen pages to try to figure out what the heck a Tassie is with no luck. And then I decided I probably do not need to know. It's safer that way.
> deb


 
oh no, you must have them! Google is your friend! I dont have a copy of them in my photobucket account, and I've yet to purchase - but when I clean my face, (with the clairsonic for most, but for me, I'm using *gasp* an over the counter type brush) I think, I'm going to be investing in a Tassie!!

http://www.tassicompany.com/shop/?gclid=CIXxvsm1z6YCFdLLKgodLAe4GA
I could give a link tho! 

I believe qvc and other websites also carry them, there is always a discussion if there is a sale, or a great new one coming out!


----------



## Jane917

drenee said:


> I searched through a couple dozen pages to try to figure out what the heck a Tassie is with no luck. And then I decided I probably do not need to know. It's safer that way.
> deb


Just helping out! http://www.tassicompany.com/


----------



## angelmum3

BTW DD and I wanted some eye shadows (we use Bare Minerals) so I was going to order samples from the recomendation here - but... the shipping charge was outrageous! ($11.95 for 8 samples, and the 8 samples came in a plastic bag)

so googled... and found...
http://www.elegantminerals.com/

free shipping, $1 samples - frosted shadows, and matte shadows... and some wild shadows!!

They came in 2 days!


----------



## Jane917

angelmum3 said:


> BTW DD and I wanted some eye shadows (we use Bare Minerals) so I was going to order samples from the recomendation here - but... the shipping charge was outrageous! ($11.95 for 8 samples, and the 8 samples came in a plastic bag)
> 
> so googled... and found...
> http://www.elegantminerals.com/
> 
> free shipping, $1 samples - frosted shadows, and matte shadows... and some wild shadows!!
> 
> They came in 2 days!
> 
> Did you look at Alima Pure samples? alimapure.com Wonderful company!


----------



## kjn33

I just bought a vita-mix! I am sooo excited. A friend has one & has been raving about it, we made smoothies one day with all sorts of veggies & fruits............from what they are saying on QVC this is the lowest price ever for one.  YAY ME!!


----------



## skyblue

kjn33 said:


> I just bought a vita-mix! I am sooo excited. A friend has one & has been raving about it, we made smoothies one day with all sorts of veggies & fruits............from what they are saying on QVC this is the lowest price ever for one. YAY ME!!


This one of my favorite things! I use my Vita Mix at least twice a day! I love to make smoothies with fruit and veggies! I have the large container and the dry container. Fabulous machine!!


----------



## Ruby296

angelmum3 said:


> BTW DD and I wanted some eye shadows (we use Bare Minerals) so I was going to order samples from the recomendation here - but... the shipping charge was outrageous! ($11.95 for 8 samples, and the 8 samples came in a plastic bag)
> 
> so googled... and found...
> http://www.elegantminerals.com/
> 
> free shipping, $1 samples - frosted shadows, and matte shadows... and some wild shadows!!
> 
> They came in 2 days!
> 
> What company did you look at that had those high shipping charges? I just did a ghost cart at Alima and it came up w/$5.95 flat rate USPS Priority.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I'm a big fan of Master's Touch Minerals. I placed a huge order last time, so I haven't had to order in over a year. I LOVE their Silk Perfection.

http://www.masterstouchminerals.com/silk_perfection_minerals.html


----------



## Kindled Spirit

kjn33 said:


> I just bought a vita-mix! I am sooo excited. A friend has one & has been raving about it, we made smoothies one day with all sorts of veggies & fruits............from what they are saying on QVC this is the lowest price ever for one. YAY ME!!


The Vitamix is Today's Special Value on QVC. 4 colors, 5 easy pays and free S&H.


http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.tsv!.tpl.tsv.cm_scid.TSV


----------



## skyblue

I think the Tassis are going back.  They still smell which annoys me!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> This one of my favorite things! I use my Vita Mix at least twice a day! I love to make smoothies with fruit and veggies! I have the large container and the dry container. Fabulous machine!!


Ok, so I am seriously considering this. Tell me everything I would use it for.


----------



## corkyb

Me too.  Can you use it to chop veggies or just to liquify?  It says coleslaw,but am wondering how it chops veggies.  Because otherwise, it's an expensive blender for a few times a week smoothie with frozen fruit and milk.  But I am on my second magic bullet for that.  Would really love one machine that is both blender and food processor.


----------



## Someone Nameless

and I love smoothies but I can't really imagine spinach, broccoli or cabbage in my smoothie.


----------



## Jane917

Kindled Spirit said:


> The Vitamix is Today's Special Value on QVC. 4 colors, 5 easy pays and free S&H.
> 
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.tsv!.tpl.tsv.cm_scid.TS


What a deal! This will be on my radar all day. One of my kids has one and loves it! This will lead to a serious discussion with DH.....as soon as he rolls out of bed!


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> Ok, so I am seriously considering this. Tell me everything I would use it for.


My kids throw in lots of raw vegetables and make juices. I love to make smoothies, but the regular blender does that just fine. There are lots of soups recipes where you just simmer the veggie, then mix to produce instant soup.


----------



## drenee

Thank you for the link to the Tassis.  Bad bad enablers.
deb


----------



## Jane917

Just ordered the Vitamix in white. Only 3 colors left.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Maybe we can start a thread and share things we learn to make with them.


----------



## Addie

skyblue said:


> I think the Tassis are going back. They still smell which annoys me!


Yeah, that would annoy me as well! They definitely shouldn't smell like dirty socks. Where did you order yours? Maybe you could call and let them know the problem and they'll give you new ones that don't smell. If they won't do that and you still want to get some, I got mine through DrugStore.com, and they smell fine.


----------



## kjn33

Kindle Gracie said:


> Maybe we can start a thread and share things we learn to make with them.


That is a fabulous idea!! I saw them make smoothies, soup, and sorbet. It comes with a cookbook so hopefully it will have good recipes. I've never been so excited about a kitchen appliance! (usually it's purses & sunglasses that get me!)


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Am I just missing it, or there really no reviews of the Vitamix on the website? 

I can't hear the name of this product without thinking of I Love Lucy and the "vitameatavegamin" skit!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hippie2MARS said:


> Am I just missing it, or there really no reviews of the Vitamix on the website?
> 
> I can't hear the name of this product without thinking of I Love Lucy and the "vitameatavegamin" skit!


I know!!! Me too!!

reviews:

http://reviews.qvc.com/1689/K28091/vita-mix-k28091-vitamix-creations-variable-speed-10-in-1-blendingmachine-reviews/reviews.htm

Here's a couple of reviews.
http://www.viewpoints.com/Vita-Mix-Creations-10-in-1-Blending-Machine-reviews


----------



## corkyb

Philosophy on QVC at 7 PM


----------



## Someone Nameless

corkyb said:


> Philosophy on QVC at 7 PM


Just say no.


----------



## bkworm8it

Uggg! I knew better than to open this thread. Now I want the middle organizer box from QVC that someone posted!  It would work wonderful for all my Bare Essential products!


----------



## Kindle Krista

I didn't know what a Tassi was either. Thanks for the links lol. I am surprised I didn't know since I watch QVC an awful lot


----------



## lonestar

Kindle Gracie said:


> and I love smoothies but I can't really imagine spinach, broccoli or cabbage in my smoothie.


I have mixed carrots and/or fresh beets with my fruit smoothies and they are great. I also like to put some vanilla yogurt in them. I've had my Vita Mix for about 9 years and it is a great machine. when I ordered ours I read about people that had theirs for more than 25 years. Have fun.


----------



## corkyb

QVC one time only:  Philosophy 3 piece kiss me set.  Has the kiss me tonight, the sugar scrub and a day time tube of something red.
$29.92
Retails $47.00


----------



## skyblue

I hope everyone who was interested in the Vita Mix got it at the special price!  I love, love, love mine!  Hubby didn't know if I could make it in London for a whole week without it.  Trust me, if I could have brought it I would!

I think the Tassis are going back.  The stink seems to be an omen.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I ordered the Vitamix, but then had buyer's remorse and canceled the order. I just can't justify the cost. I can't imagine what I would use it for to get my money's worth out of it. They are all on the waitlist, so it was simple to cancel the order.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I know some of you have been looking at butter bells, so I thought I'd share this one on QVC:
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.CM_SCID.coll.item.K29034.desc.Temptations-Old-World-Embossed-Butter-Keeper


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hippie2MARS said:


> I ordered the Vitamix, but then had buyer's remorse and canceled the order. I just can't justify the cost. I can't imagine what I would use it for to get my money's worth out of it. They are all on the waitlist, so it was simple to cancel the order.


I'm having a bit of buyer's remorse this morning myself. I'm sure I can/will use it, but I'm just not sure I'll get my money's worth. Trying to decide if I should cancel.....


----------



## Jen

I ALMOST bought the Vitamix, but I didn't. I used to make smoothies every single day, then got sick of them - but I mainly got sick of my smoothie machine. But I just can't jump from the $30 machine I have to an almost $400 machine, I just can't. I really want it, because I _think_ I'm going to use it and actually cook more - but I probably won't. I know myself. 
But I still want one.

I smelled my Tassi last night, it smelled fine. I'm really sensitive to smells too. I got mine directly from Tassi, wonder if that matters?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm wavering on that Vitamix myself.  Someone needs to take me off this fence one way or another.

I did take a BIG SNIFF of my Tassi and it smells just fine.  I got mine from the Tassi company too.


----------



## Jane917

No way I am on the fence about the Vitamix. It will replace both my blender and food processor.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Here's the thing.  I NEVER use my food processor and I hardly ever use my blender.  I have a little personal blender (one serving) that does a fabulous job and I use that all the time!!!


----------



## lonestar

The Vitamix is definitely a big investment.  I purchased ours when my husband was ill and we used it everyday.  I don't use it as often as that now but still love it.  What I like- it will make almost anything into something you can drink in a smoothie- apples/pears with peel, carrots, nuts, etc.  I even put an orange with peel in the machine and it was liquified.  I didn't do that again because the peel was too bitter but the machine did a great job.  I also use it to grind- flax seed meal, peanuts, almonds, coffee, etc.  My blender could not do these things.  I had always wanted a Vitamix but like some of you, I'm not sure I would buy one now.  My husband's illness was the turning point for us.  I don't regret buying it though and use it often.

My favorite kitchen appliances- KitchenAid mixer, Salad Shooter, Rice maker, Vitamix.  I love all of these.

Good luck to all of you on the fence.  It IS a major purchase.


----------



## Jen

I'd say if you aren't positive you'd love it or need it, don't spend that kind of money!  If you won't be totally psyched and stalk the UPS truck, it probably isn't worth almost $400 to you.  That's the best judge!


----------



## Someone Nameless

The majority of things I buy I don't really 'need' but I do end up loving them.  

and I get excited and stalk UPS when he's going to the neighbors house.  I love that big brown truck!!


----------



## skyblue

For anyone who wants to know, I am not trying to be a commercial for Vita Mix, I'm sharing my experience.  I had trouble with sharp stomach pains a few years back.  Quite frankly I was miserable.  The doctors ran every test possible:  I had cameras down my throat, scans, chalky liquid....ugh!  They couldn't find anything wrong with me, and charged me thousands of dollars to determine that!  I decided on my own to completely change my diet.  I cut way back on meat, processed food and high fat foods.  I started eating more fruits and veggies.  I had a hard time eating big bowls of spinach and kale but wanted the health benefits they provided.  I had started drinking fruit smoothies and thought I could just add the veggies to my Cuisinart blender and mix them in.  The problem was the Cuisinart did chop them up, but I still had a few bits and pieces that never seemed to blend.  My kids would point out spinach or blueberry skins in my teeth--not attractive!  I really wanted the Vita Mix, but balked at the cost, and didn't want to plunk down the big bucks for it.

Flashback to when we were first married over twenty + years ago:  I wanted a Schwinn Airdyne exercise bike.  Hubby thought it was a luxury purchase and that it would just become an expensive clothes hanger.  I literally burned up two inexpensive exercise bikes before he decided I was serious about exercise.  I still have my Schwinn Airdyne and use it to this day!  

With that bit of history I flash forward.  Hubby sees how much better I feel with my new way of eating and purchased the Vita Mix for me.  I use it literally twice a day everyday unless we are out of town.  He loves to add shaved ice to soda so often I hear him blending that up.  I've made soup and ice cream.  I use the dry blade container to make bread crumbs and chop flaxseeds.  So for hubby, he looked at it using his lifetime cost analysis and thought it was a "no brainer" purchase.  There are folks on the Vita Mix boards who have had their machines for 25 years.  I'm sure I'll still have mine, along with my Airdyne, 25 years from now!

So that's why I love mine.  I make a smoothie everyday with basically the same ingredients, and I never tire of it.  I usually share with my son and sometimes my hubby if he's around.  This is what I make:

1 or two bananas
1 peeled orange
1 carrot
2 cups of water
1 big handful of spinach
2-3 tbl ground flaxseeds 
1/2 - 1 cup of yogurt (I like lowfat vanilla)
5 or 6 big strawberries
1 1/2 cups blueberries
Blend on high until smooth.  The blueberries really camouflage the green veggies.  I don't even taste the veggies!


To incorporate more protein in my diet I mix this up every morning:

1 cup oj
7 ice cubes
Blend on level 6 until the ice breaks down
while still blending, add 1 scoop vanilla whey powder (if you add it at the beginning, much of the powder clumps to the side of the container)
1 packet orange Emergen-c
mix a few seconds more to incorporate whey and emergence


So, that's why I love my Vita Mix.  I don't have sharp stomach pains any more, and I've improved my diet.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes and I want to be as skinny as you are.  Do you ever make soups or ice cream?


----------



## skyblue

Yes, I've made soup and ice cream.  It comes with a big recipe book!


----------



## Jen

Now I kinda want one too!  Oh well, too late.


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, you can still make the recipes in a regular blender. You just may have to adjust quantity and/or ingredients. It still works, but the results are faster, easier and more efficient.


----------



## Jane917

Skyblue, Thank You! That is just the type of fruit/veggie drink I am looking for. Does that recipe serve 2? Do you buy the flax seed already ground? I don't have the dry blade container.


----------



## skyblue

*Jane*, that recipe serves 2-3 depending on your serving size. I don't really measure, I just throw it all together. I purchase Bob's Red Mill Whole Ground Flaxseed Meal. Make sure you purchase "GROUND" flaxseed and not whole seeds. You don't benefit from whole flaxseed because it just passes through your system undigested.

You can substitute fresh kale for the spinach, too. It's such an easy way to eat veggies. You get the full benefit of the fiber, too. You lose that benefit with juicers, plus it seems so wasteful to me.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, now you kinda want one? LOL Well, I love all the reasons Skyblue loves hers but I kept thinking about the _$$$ price $$$_ and the machines that I already have and I caved and canceled.

I'm sure there will be other opportunities.


----------



## lonestar

Skyblue
I love your smoothie recipe.  It's very like what we make.  I love those fruit smoothies and add carrots and spinach to them sometimes.  It adds so much to the nutrition and I never taste the spinach or carrots.  They blend in.

A couple of years ago, a physician suggested to me that we grind our own flax seeds.  He told me there would be more benefits this way.  I use the dry container and grind one-two bags and store them in a brown glass container in the refrigerator.  I notice there so much more moisture to the meal when I grind it myself.

I have also made soup in my Vitamix.  Love creamy corn soup made in it

I too expect to have my machine for years to come.  It's a workhorse.  I got rid of my blender.

Still, the Vitamix is expensive and had it not been for my husband's illness I don't know whether we would have purchased it.  No regrets though.  I love that machine.  I wish it cost less so more people could have them.


----------



## skyblue

lonestar, thanks for the comments!  Thanks for sharing your flaxseed experience.  Like you, I am eyeing the Fagor Pressure Cooker in the other thread!  Let me know if you cave!

I am saving my "retired" appliances for when the kids move out. If they ever do!


----------



## gajitldy

Just finished my first smoothie in the Vitamix.  Deelish...this is great for me because I hate breakfast.

1 Great Value Key Lime yogurt
1 cup frozen strawberries
1/2 cup skim milk


----------



## gajitldy

Kindle Gracie

QVC still has available the model that I got in December.  It is $414.  I like the 64 oz container.....it will come in handy for large batches of Margaritas!!  Price was $376 when it was the TSV.  

Yesterdays model has a shorter (less capacity; 48 oz I think) container that will fit under 18" cabinets.  It is still available for a late Feb. shipping date for $399.  I have lots of counter space so I like the taller model.


----------



## pattyaz

I am another huge fan of the Vitamix.  I bought mine two years ago at Costco.  If you have a Costco, they usually do roadshows a few times a year and I think I paid right around $375.  When I bought it, my husband was not happy....  He thought I had gone off the deep end buying a $400 blender.  Fast forward to two years later and he finally agrees that it was worth it.  I have two daughters who do competitive gymnastics so we make smoothies at least three times a week (every day in the summer).  I am always trying to find ways to get healthy snacks/more calories in them with 20+ hours a week of gymnastics.  We were buying multiple smoothies a week before we bought the Vitamix, so we do get our money worth.  I love that I know exactly what goes in the smoothies now.  And my girls say my smoothies are better than Jamba Juice (which they think is a huge compliment  ).  Two other "gymnastics moms" have bought vitamix blenders after their kids had smoothies at my house  .

So....I guess it depends on if you know you will use it.  I could not go back to a regular blender now.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well if only I could figure out how to make a smoothie just like Smoothie King's Slim and Trim Chocolate.  I love it!!


----------



## skyblue

pattaz, you are right, the smoothies made at home top Jamba Juice any day! Not to mention how much cheaper they are!!  There are lots of smoothie recipe books and recipes online.

I originally made smoothies for our son when he was in grade school before their week of standardized tests.  I called it brain food.  Our daughter wanted no part of it---and still won't drink them to this day.  (texture issue)

I neglected to mention that I use frozen strawberries and blueberries.  I purchase the big bags of fruit at WalMart for $8.  The fruit is consistently good, doesn't spoil, and is much more reasonably priced.



gajitldy, your smoothie sounds YUM!


KindleGracie, google Smoothie King and see if there are any dupes for the recipe.  I bet you could duplicate it!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> KindleGracie, google Smoothie King and see if there are any dupes for the recipe. I bet you could duplicate it!!!!


I've tried and even bought the Smoothie King Gladiator protein powder but I can't quite get it the same. I think they use a scoop of frozen yogurt or something.


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> Jen, now you kinda want one? LOL Well, I love all the reasons Skyblue loves hers but I kept thinking about the _$$$ price $$$_ and the machines that I already have and I caved and canceled.


Yeah, I _want _ one - but I don't really want to _pay_ for one! I got a Jack LaLanne juicer for my wedding (so sad he died) but it's just a hassle I never use it. I think I would use it for smoothies, but that's way too much to spend for a smoothie!


----------



## Someone Nameless

That's me exactly. I _want_ one but I don't want to pay for one. I don't even use my blender enough that I've considered upgrading to even a KA blender.


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> Yeah, I _want _ one - but I don't really want to _pay_ for one! I got a Jack LaLanne juicer for my wedding (so sad he died) but it's just a hassle I never use it. I think I would use it for smoothies, but that's way too much to spend for a smoothie!


Jack LaLanne inspired me to exercise as a little girl. His show came on after Romper Room. He said, "Get off the couch and exercise with me!" So I did, and I still am!!  I was sad to hear of his passing, too!


----------



## corkyb

Jane917 said:


> No way I am on the fence about the Vitamix. It will replace both my blender and food processor.


That's what I'm hoping. Because both of them are in my cupboard or basement and get very little use. I will get rid of the magic bullet that sits on my counter for smooothies and that breaks (on my second one) and leaks from using frozen fruit in i.


----------



## gajitldy

For the Vitamix group - if you do a search for Vitamix Lady, there is a lot of videos and info on YouTube.  I think this is going to be my new favorite gadget!

Diane


----------



## kindlek

corkyb said:


> That's what I'm hoping. Because both of them are in my cupboard or basement and get very little use. I will get rid of the magic bullet that sits on my counter for smooothies and that breaks (on my second one) and leaks from using frozen fruit in i.


Well shoot, I'd been thinking about getting a Magic Bullet. But, the frozen fruit makes it leak


----------



## corkyb

I broke my first one.  All I ever used it for was frozen fruit and either skim milk, lactaid, or soymilk.  It leaked and it takes a long time, especially with strawberries and soymilk.  I love the way they make a shake though and I'm hoping the vitamix will do the same only better.  I used to make fruit smoothies in my food processor but I would get too bloated from all the air it would put into the shake.


----------



## lonestar

The Vitamix is really so much more than a blender.  You can use fruit with the skin on it and it will grind it up.  I put almonds in my smoothie this morning and it ground them up.  I use frozen fruit too and it grinds that as well.  There are no lumps.  In the past, I have added spinach and baby carrots as well as fresh beets and everything is completely blended.  I have the dry blade container as well and grind flax seeds for use in my cooking and our smoothies.  You can make peanut butter with it.  It's a great coffee grinder and I have made salsa in it.

If it costs $500 and lasts 25 years, that will be $20 a year.  Not too bad.  I do expect mine to last at least that long.  My husband uses that type of math with his felt hat.  It is an expensive hat but will last him for 10-15 years.  It works.

I recommend the Vitamix if you can get one.  There are periods of time I don't use it but I never used my blender.

You're gonna love it!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I finally broke down and bought a Zojirushi Home Bakery Mini Breadmaker. I've been enjoying the heck out of my bargain find of a bread machine, but it is super basic and I really end up wasting food because it's just me and I have to end up throwing bread away. I've always wanted a Zojirushi, so I finally decided to splurge on one.


----------



## skyblue

Hippie2MARS said:


> I finally broke down and bought a Zojirushi Home Bakery Mini Breadmaker. I've been enjoying the heck out of my bargain find of a bread machine, but it is super basic and I really end up wasting food because it's just me and I have to end up throwing bread away. I've always wanted a Zojirushi, so I finally decided to splurge on one.


Awesome purchase, Hippie2MARS! Let us know how you like it and what you're baking when it arrives!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I pulled out my bread machine before Christmas (when I was thinking about giving it to my DIL or buying her one).  I've finally found a recipe for wheat bread that turns out perfectly and I can cook it on the rapid cycle.  Most of them had been to dry, to dark, the edges to hard, etc.  It's great to be able to have hot bread in 2 hours!  I haven't bought bread in forever now!

I think you will enjoy it.  Just keep testing different recipies.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Kindle Gracie said:


> I pulled out my bread machine before Christmas (when I was thinking about giving it to my DIL or buying her one). I've finally found a recipe for wheat bread that turns out perfectly and I can cook it on the rapid cycle. Most of them had been to dry, to dark, the edges to hard, etc. It's great to be able to have hot bread in 2 hours! I haven't bought bread in forever now!
> 
> I think you will enjoy it. Just keep testing different recipies.


Please post that recipe. My wheat bread always seems really heavy and the rapid cycle seems to make the bread not rise enough.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'll post it when I get home.  It calls for almonds but I don't usually put those in.


----------



## Jane917

I have a Zojirushi bread machine that hasn't been used in years. I know make bread using a wetter dough and refrigeration. If you want a really easy way to make artisan bread, take a look at Artisan Bread in 5 Minutes a Day and Healthy Bread in 5 Minutes a Day.


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> I have a Zojirushi bread machine that hasn't been used in years. I know make bread using a wetter dough and refrigeration. If you want a really easy way to make artisan bread, take a look at Artisan Bread in 5 Minutes a Day and Healthy Bread in 5 Minutes a Day.


Jane, I love that book as well! I think the bread is much better than the bread my bread machine makes. I think I mentioned it to KindleGracie awhile back. When I do use my bread machine, I use it just to make the dough, then bake it in my oven.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

skyblue said:


> Awesome purchase, Hippie2MARS! Let us know how you like it and what you're baking when it arrives!


Thanks! I am out of town right now but it's not scheduled to arrive until next week anyway. I'll be sure to post updates. I'm a little concerned about how the mixes I've bought will work in the smaller machine.


----------



## Jen

I was on the hunt for a new mineral foundation brush and was going to come here - then stumbled on some reviews that said people loved the Alima Pure brush.  So I ordered one, and got a bunch of samples while I was at it.  I love that they have $1.50 samples, so cool!  I have BE samples, and it'll be nice to have those to decide what to switch to.  

I've had a few days with my Sephora stuff, and I have to say that I LOVE the Too Faced Lip Primer.  It's great.  The lipstick goes on so much smoother and lasts a lot longer.  I'm not too sure about the Guerlain lipstick quite yet.  The little case is gorgeous, I love that & the mirror.  But I'm not sure I think the lipstick is all that special.  It's a great color and it's nice, don't get me wrong - but I'm not sure it's as special as it costs.  I'll use it for awhile longer before I decide for sure.  I used the BE eyeshadows today for the first time, I'm not real sure about those yet either.  I have never used mineral eyeshadow, so it might just be that it was different.  I usually have to use things a few times before I decide for sure.  I have to say, if you're ever looking for a lip brush - the platinum retractable Sephora lip brush is awesome.  I use it to put on the Kiss Me Tonight so I don't have to put my fingers in there.  I also use one for concealer.  Speaking of - I like the Laura Mercier Secret Camoflauge, but it's really, really thick.  It's good for me because I'm typically hiding acne or scars from acne, but I wouldn't think it would work very well for dark circles or that kind of thing.  Too thick.        

I also have a Magic Bullet, it's okay.  It doesn't do great with frozen things - I had one burn up because I used too many frozen fruits in it.  I could actually smell it burning each time I used it for that!  It's sure a handy size and I loved just being able to put a top on it and take it to work, but it doesn't liquify the fruits all that well.  I end up using it mostly to make salad dressings, honestly!  But I bought it to make smoothies and margaritas, so it doesn't serve those purposes very well at all.  Why on earth do I keep thinking I need a Vitamix so I can make smoothies again?!  Sheesh.


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, just had a travel dryer dropped on my doorstep along with a few groceries (have to love AmazonFresh). I picked up the Andis model Jane and I were discussing a few pages back.



I haven't done more than turn it on yet; I'm about to try it soon. But already I can tell you that whatever I was expecting, this isn't it. It's far bigger than I planned for, even with the folding handle and *mostly* retractable cord (the last nine inches or so doesn't retract), and heavier than I think I want as well.

Now of course, all that's pretty subjective, so I'll put it through its paces and see how it goes. But my already tight bathroom storage and even tighter travel setup aren't going to be happy if I somehow fall in love with this thing. It's certainly smaller than a full size dryer, but it's not nearly as small as my mother's 30-year old Conair travel dryer I still have hanging around for removing wallpaper. LOL


----------



## Hippie2MARS

VictoriaP said:


> Well, just had a travel dryer dropped on my doorstep along with a few groceries (have to love AmazonFresh). I picked up the Andis model Jane and I were discussing a few pages back.


Holy Credit Card, Batman....I've been shopping Amazon for over a decade and had no earthly idea about Amazon Fresh! I am SO in trouble now!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Nevermind. I see that it's only available in Seattle, so I guess my bank account is safe for now.


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> Well, just had a travel dryer dropped on my doorstep along with a few groceries (have to love AmazonFresh). I picked up the Andis model Jane and I were discussing a few pages back.
> 
> I haven't done more than turn it on yet; I'm about to try it soon. But already I can tell you that whatever I was expecting, this isn't it. It's far bigger than I planned for, even with the folding handle and *mostly* retractable cord (the last nine inches or so doesn't retract), and heavier than I think I want as well.


I have that dryer in my cart, but have not pulled the handle yet. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## VictoriaP

Hippie2MARS said:


> Holy Credit Card, Batman....I've been shopping Amazon for over a decade and had no earthly idea about Amazon Fresh! I am SO in trouble now!


Honestly, there are days--like today--where I swear AmazonFresh is the only reason I continue living in the Seattle area. (Yeah, it's a cold damp grey day here, LOL)

Jane--I think I like the dryer. Keeping in mind I don't often use a hair dryer, still, I think this dried my hair in about half the time my old diffuser dryer did, on the medium setting even, and to a little less frizz. It's definitely heavier than I'd prefer, and bulkier too, but it's a bit quieter than most dryers I've been under, and not hard to manage. Today's a bad fatigue day and my hands are really acting up, but I was still able to get my long hair fully dried and straight, so obviously it's not all that heavy (just weighed--1.4 lbs).

Size wise though--think of a single running shoe. It's not near as compact as that red one we've also been looking at.


----------



## corkyb

Oh, a shoe would be too big for me.  I had a dryer from Brookstone for several years and it was the smallest dryer I ever used.  Took no space at all.  But no diffuser.  I have an old folding conair myself, also no diffuser.  I want one that feels like a dryer, not a substitute and that takes up the size of my hand.  The brookstone was smaller than that folder and had two speeds.  One speed broke on mine, but my brother still has his 20 years later and he travelled more than I ever thought of travelling


----------



## VictoriaP

Yeah, I tend to think this one is fine for home, OK if you're checking baggage (no big deal if you're traveling by car or RV, of course), but for air carryon, I'd probably look elsewhere.  It's closer to a full size dryer than a travel sized.

I haven't decided yet on keeping it or picking up the BaByliss mentioned a few pages back as that one is definitely more compact.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Alright...you guys are dangerous. I've ordered my first Tassi. Sigh.


----------



## VictoriaP

Hippie2MARS said:


> Alright...you guys are dangerous. I've ordered my first Tassi. Sigh.


  I swore I didn't need them. But they do make caring for my skin without making a mess of my hair a lot easier.

But yes, this is the most dangerous crew you'll ever meet. Your wallet will never forgive you for wandering into this thread! LMAO


----------



## akpak

If anyone's in the market for a heated blanket, check out http://www.woot.com today!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

akpak said:


> If anyone's in the market for a heated blanket, check out http://www.woot.com today!


That's a great price on that heated throw! I love WOOT!

I was just thinking about products I've bought that I am a rabid fan of, and as simplistic as this is, my absolute favorite is the Fasta Pasta microwave pasta cooker. I've probably bought 10 for friend and family members in the last year. I LOVE this thing. I'll never haul out a huge pasta pot full of water again. Granted this is not great for people with more than 4 people in the family, or big eaters, but it's great for smaller families, singles or couples!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000YT2XOI/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER

P.S. Would someone please tell me now to post a picture of the product that is also a link to the site?


----------



## Kindle Krista

akpak said:


> If anyone's in the market for a heated blanket, check out http://www.woot.com today!


Thank you!!! I bought one for a gift for a friend a couple of years ago and have wanted one for myself since she raved about it. I ordered one!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Today's Daily Double from Ebates is philosoply. Today only, earn 7% cash back on purchases.

http://www.ebates.com/rf.do?referrerid=BKqyqUUfFAgx3w1hNIAQyg%3D%3D


----------



## Jen

I have another today only - if you "like" New York & Company on facebook, you get a 50% off coupon good for today online or in stores.


----------



## angelmum3

Hippie2MARS said:


> Alright...you guys are dangerous. I've ordered my first Tassi. Sigh.


and just try to explain to someone how and why you know about Clairsonics, and why they want one!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I started at the beginning of this thread yesterday and am up to post 1375 but had to post that I bought 2 tassi's yesterday (I've been wanting something like this for YEARS and never knew anything better than a headband was out there) and am considering tervis tumblers!  

Kindleboards is seriously eating away at my paycheck between teas and keurig and oberons and ipod touch and alll the accessories and rice cookers...

Back to reading and putting more on my list to check out


----------



## skyblue

cmg.sweet said:


> I started at the beginning of this thread yesterday and am up to post 1375 but had to post that I bought 2 tassi's yesterday (I've been wanting something like this for YEARS and never knew anything better than a headband was out there) and am considering tervis tumblers!
> 
> Kindleboards is seriously eating away at my paycheck between teas and keurig and oberons and ipod touch and alll the accessories and rice cookers...
> 
> Back to reading and putting more on my list to check out


Welcome, cmg.sweet! Lots more tempting goodies in the rest of those threads!


----------



## corkyb

You won't regret Tervis Tumblers.


----------



## Someone Nameless

corkyb said:


> You won't regret Tervis Tumblers.


hehehe, you love them, don't you?

Actually, I haven't regretted anything I bought! Even my hubby says I buy good stuff.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hippie2MARS made me remember - these are awesome!

http://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-7J93-Produce-8-Piece-Containers/dp/B0012DS4GG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296085295&sr=8-1


----------



## cmg.sweet

Do the ladies with the S&S bags still love them?  That british tan leather is too gorgeous, but I can't decide on the other options!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Kindle Gracie said:


> hehehe, you love them, don't you?
> 
> Actually, I haven't regretted anything I bought! Even my hubby says I buy good stuff.


Okay, it's official. Tervis Tumblers are next on my "Must Have" list. It's getting pretty damn long. Not easy when your only income is a disablity check!



Kindle Gracie said:


> Hippie2MARS made me remember - these are awesome!
> 
> ttp://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-7J93-Produce-8-Piece-Containers/dp/B0012DS4GG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296085295&sr=8-1


You are so right! I have these also. I left one of them at my mom's after a visit and she loves it so much she will not give it back! (I'd never REALLY ask her to anyway).


----------



## corkyb

Kindle Gracie said:


> hehehe, you love them, don't you?
> 
> Actually, I haven't regretted anything I bought! Even my hubby says I buy good stuff.


I do. They are all i use. And they have held up wonderfully. No clouding or anything in the dishwasher


----------



## Someone Nameless

I understand Hippie2MARS.  I keep wishing I could retire but I'll probably die slumped over my desk, still working.  I'll leave behind all kinds of good stuff I've bought though.   

Even if you only buy one Tervis Tumbler and keep rewashing it, I don't think you will regret it.


----------



## corkyb

Me too on the retirement.  but I am going to do it, even if I have to live in the poorhouse for the rest of my life.  I am sick of working.  I'm just hoping I can make 2 more years, but it's not looking good.  I have discovered, after being turned down on an early retirement incentive that would have given me 2.5 more years of service time, that one gets a certain fever about retirement.  And I got it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My husband had that 'fever' for a solid year and talked about it constantly until I was so glad when he FINALLY did retire so we wouldn't have to talk about it anymore.  It's just such a big decision and as much as he wanted to do it, it was hard to finally do it!  (Fortunately he was only off a couple of months and then went back to work full time.)


----------



## Kindle Krista

Kindle Gracie said:


> Even if you only buy one Tervis Tumbler and keep rewashing it, I don't think you will regret it.


Ok now I am going to have to Google Tervis Tumblers. Seems like I should want one or two lol.


----------



## lonestar

Someone gave me a Tervis Tumbler for my birthday a few years ago.  It has a Texas Flag in it.  I love it and didn't even know what it was until someone here started talking about it and I checked the bottom of the glass.  It's a winner.


----------



## skyblue

I can't remember if I posted this bit of info or not, but a few of my Tervis Tumblers belonged to my grandparents!  They passed away in the 1980's!


----------



## Ruby296

cmg.sweet said:


> Do the ladies with the S&S bags still love them? That british tan leather is too gorgeous, but I can't decide on the other options!


Yes, I LOVE mine! I got the tote (but small Bella size) in charcoal grey w/teal leaf print on one side only. I also added the extra pocket. I want another one!

I'm also loving my Tervis tumblers, keeps my coffee warm much longer than a regular mug. And now I'm going to have to check out that pasta maker, we love pasta in any form in our house. Thanks for the link, Hippie2Mars!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Ruby296 said:


> And now I'm going to have to check out that pasta maker, we love pasta in any form in our house. Thanks for the link, Hippie2Mars!


I bought one for each of my four sons, my mom, my best friend and my sister; which has come in handy when I'm visiting! We've used it three times in the last 10 days...for fettuccine, spaghetti, and egg noodles. LOVE IT! I have arthritis, and it's difficult for me to handle the huge pots of water for pasta, so it has been a godsend for me!


----------



## Andra

I have a funny about the Tervis Tumblers.
I got one each for my mom and dad for Christmas.  Daddy likes tractors and stuff so I got the ones with the John Deere leaping deer logo.  His is green and hers is pink.  Well yesterday my mom said that Daddy liked that tumbler so much that he brought it to the town house instead of leaving it out at the farm and then he uses hers at the farm!  So she is attempting an online order (new for her!) of 3 more in each color so they can keep some in town and some at the farm!  I was laughing so hard I almost cried.


----------



## KindleGirl

Kindle Krista said:


> Ok now I am going to have to Google Tervis Tumblers. Seems like I should want one or two lol.


You'll probably want at least one or two.  I checked them out from earlier in this thread and ended up buying 5 or 6 of them. Really love them and I always grab those when I can. Only thing bad is that I can't stack them in my cupboard so they take up more space, but the trade-off is worth it. Happy shopping!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I never use the Tervis Tumblers for hot stuff because I love the Thermos mug but I love them for cold stuff.  I can leave a glass of iced sweet tea on the counter for hours and when I come back it still has the ice and has not sweated on the counter.  I just sent all of mine back before Christmas and shortly after Christmas I got all new fresh ones.  Great customer service and lifetime guarantee.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> I never use the Tervis Tumblers for hot stuff because I love the Thermos mug but I love them for cold stuff. I can leave a glass of iced sweet tea on the counter for hours and when I come back it still has the ice and has not sweated on the counter. I just sent all of mine back before Christmas and shortly after Christmas I got all new fresh ones. Great customer service and lifetime guarantee.


Thanks for the reminder, KindleGracie. I have some Tervis Tumblers that need to be sent in for replacement. Ironically, the ones that are broken are not the Tervis Tumblers that my grandparents purchased decades ago, it's the newer ones.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't think I could ever send your grandparent's Tumblers back.  I have a set of those metal glasses that came in all different bright colors...do you remember those?  I can't drink out of them because they get tooooooo cold, but I love having them.


----------



## skyblue

Yes, KindleGracie, I do remember those metal tumblers.  I wouldn't be able to use them either.  I don't like drinking from metal cups.  It creeps me out.


----------



## Andra

Kindle Gracie said:


> I don't think I could ever send your grandparent's Tumblers back. I have a set of those metal glasses that came in all different bright colors...do you remember those? I can't drink out of them because they get tooooooo cold, but I love having them.


I have a set of these (including a pitcher) from my grandmother. We don't use them very often, but they are awesome when the temps get so hot here in the summers.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I read a couple more pages of posts this morning and had to do some more shopping 

I just ordered some Purity Made Simple, Senorita margarita, and The microdelivery from philosophy, I got the new customer welcome gift and samples of hope in a jar and some eye stuff also.  I'm looking forward to trying the purity with my olay brush.


----------



## angelmum3

skyblue said:


> I can't remember if I posted this bit of info or not, but a few of my Tervis Tumblers belonged to my grandparents! They passed away in the 1980's!


My parents bought a "cottage" on a lake - furnished, and they had several Tervis Tumblers, it was years before we figured out what they were, but we figured out they were great glasses for drinks at the lake!!

Now, my SIL in Houston is a great bargain shopper, she proudly showed me her latest Tervis Tumbler - 99 cents at a garage sale!!

so now I know what Tervis Tumblers are, I keep my eyes open at garage sales, as well as Goodwill, resale shops - because at first they just look like plastic glasses!!


----------



## angelmum3

Kindle Gracie said:


> Hippie2MARS made me remember - these are awesome!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-7J93-Produce-8-Piece-Containers/dp/B0012DS4GG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296085295&sr=8-1


Usually Rubbermaid and Tupperware have the same kind of containers - I dont have the rubbermaid, but I did buy these 









I googled tupperware and found this link
http://order.tupperware.com/coe/app/tup_show_item.show_item_detail?fv_item_category_code=25000&fv_item_number=P10056908000

We have guinea pigs (ok if you have kids, I will say these pigs are so cute - if I had known how great they were i would have bought- from a pig rescue group - petfinder.org - them for the boys - so much better than hamsters! )

anyway - I'm amazed at how well and how great my produce stays fresh in my tupperware containers!! Shocked and amazed!!


----------



## corkyb

Ok, regarding Tervis Tumbler returns--do they have to be broken to return or can they just be scratched?


----------



## Someone Nameless

The seal was broken in some of mine and moisture would form inside from the dishwasher.  By the time they arrived, I'm sure the moisture was gone because they would dry out.  I just included a note that said they were either cracked or the seal was broken and I would like to replace them all.  I also changed from the clear with a fish on it to the solid color design.


----------



## kjn33

cmg.sweet said:


> Do the ladies with the S&S bags still love them? That british tan leather is too gorgeous, but I can't decide on the other options!


I LOVE mine! I got the small tote in navy with the leaves in eggshell. It is so soft, stays on my shoulder perfectly & fits everything I need. I want another one, but can't decide which style.
Let us know what you get if you decide to get one.


----------



## sem

"Do the ladies with the S&S bags still love them?  That british tan leather is too gorgeous, but I can't decide on the other options!"

I got the small Messenger bag in Navy. It is wonderful It holds just enough and the leather is wonderful. If I have time, I will take pictures. I'm planning to get another one but haven't decided on the large Messenger or the Tote. I would certainly recommend this bag. It is well made and high quality. An all around great product!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I wish S&S has samples of the ink colors...I can't decide!

I'm looking at the small bella in british tan, but I'm not sure if I want orange liner and stitching with some sort of brown print or yellow lining with the leather match stitching and a mustard print.  So many decisions...


----------



## skyblue

I sent my Tassis back today.  I decided to send in my broken Tervis Tumblers for free replacements too.


----------



## lonestar

All I bought today was more fabric.


----------



## VictoriaP

I bought feathers. Lots and lots of feathers.

(Seriously.) 

Next I need glue.

(Yes, this will go somewhere logical. Eventually.)

I kinda bought a couple of things in New Orleans, and now I want to make a few more in my own style:

This was the first one I chose--









This one is a clip, rather than a headband. The flower is more of a dusty rose--









Pink, of course, was inevitable--








(That's my pink Target tote it's hanging off of.)

And here's part of what I bought today to start with! I really can't wait for these to arrive so I can start playing. Everything I bought on this round was black, white, or pink, and now the hunt is on for some antique rhinestone brooches or other interesting bits for focal points.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

lonestar said:


> All I bought today was more fabric.


All I bought was professional portraits 3 generation portraits of me, my son and my grandson. I'm so excited about them!

VictoriaP: I love them!


----------



## skyblue

*H2M*, those photos are such treasures!!

*Victoria*, Wow! Those are some cool feathers! I can't wait to see the finished product!!! Is that your stunning red hair?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Victoria, can't wait to see the finished product...I love seeing crafty fun stuff other people have made (now if I can just get myself to use all the stuff I have in my craft room/office).

Hippie, I think I might need that fasta pasta now too!

Some of you already know this from the other thread, but I'm trying to loose some weight, ALOT of weight, and I think I might need to reward myself at certain milestones...so I think I'm going to get the S&S bag for the 50lb. milestone and then get electrolysis (eyebrows) for the 100lb milestone.  This will give me time to think about what colors, etc. for the S&S and give me more motivation also.

I hope my tassis get here soon, I did a facial today and am not happy with having to use a headband and two clips and a ponytail holder to get all the hair out of the way!
I


----------



## Jane917

cmg, congratulations on your determination to lose weight! Keep us posted on your progress. 

I left my Tassi at home last week when I was out of town for work. I really really missed it! I might have to order another to keep in my suitcase so that I don't forget to pack it again.


----------



## angelmum3

*Victoria* Nicely done! Thank you for inspiring me to make the earrings I bought the supplies for on Wednesday! 

*H2M* good idea on the photos... it has started me thinking... We have a tradition in our family, my 4th great grandmother made a wedding gown, I got to wear it for my 8th grade confirmation, my mom wore it for her high school portrait, then mom got my brother's girls in it and took a photo as well as making her mom (grandma  ) wear it, she has these displayed in her room in old fashioned/antique frames - .... wonder if I should do a tradition for mom, my dd, and me in a photo!

*cmg* Congratulations! I was watching Oprah today, a where are they now type segment... and a woman lost 90# and said Oprah's hat has the saying "Live your best Life" and she was inspired... then I read your post.... I need to get off the couch and get back in shape... Thank you for sharing, hope you continue to remind me to do something!

Here's my contribution!










We went with DD to high school orientation - and of course there is all kinds of stuff you want to buy for high school, hoodies, flannal PJ bottoms, letterman jacket.... and they had earrings! for $20  um, dd, I can make those for less than $5! (because they used plastic beads - and they had the earring that is just a loop - I loose more earrings with that style) I also went to youtube and checked to make sure I was doing it right! JoAnn Fabrics has a 40% off of jewelry supplies!! I went with the fancier nail head (it has a star)


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cute earings...makes me want to get out all my beads and make something.


----------



## Jane917

I have a huge collection of beads and supplies. I haven't touched them in quite a while. They sit there with all my quilting supplies. I have made quite a few pairs of earrings and bracelets.


----------



## Addie

Jen, glad to hear you like the Too Faced Lip Primer! I love it as well. It's so nice not to have to reapply lipgloss every ten minutes.
Sephora finally restocked on the Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage, and I immediately purchased one. I like it as well, the only problem is I think I need a slightly darker colour. So I may go back and see. How do you apply it? I'm finding it works best with fingers because that really seems to warm it up, but I hate using fingers in a pot like that!

Hippie2MARS, let us know how you like your Tassi! I'm loving mine. It's so nice not to have to wear a hair-ruining headband and pony tail.

Cmg.sweet, let us know how you like your Tassi as well! It's so nice not to have to struggle with hair now when washing my face or putting on makeup. I have side swept bangs; I love them, but when it comes to doing stuff, they're the bane of my existence.
Good luck on your weight loss! We're here for support and to give you great ideas for milestone prizes!

Skyblue, are you going to get replacement Tassies? Or are you just done with them?

Victoria, I love that headband! Looking forward to seeing the finished product!

Angelmum, I like those earrings! AND you managed to save yourself $15+, which is always really nice.


----------



## cmg.sweet

THe tassis were in my mailbox when I went out to get it a few mins ago.  I'm wearing one now and am in love!  I'm tempted to go wash my face again just to see how much easier it will be now.

I've started wearing bangs since my avi. pic. and they aren't long enough to go into the headband so this will be so helpful.


----------



## Jen

Addie, I actually use Sephora's lip brush with the Secret Camoflauge.  It's a really stiff brush so it works well.  I use my fingers to blend it in.  I'm liking it more and more, it covers really well.  I must have picked the right color!!  I think using your fingers would be better for under eye application or something, but most of what I cover up is smaller so the lip brush works for me.  I was curious about the special secret camoflauge brush, but I really don't like concealer brushes that aren't retractable.  Plus - it was like $28!  Give me a break.  

I have a HUGE collection of beads & supplies.  I have been meaning to get back into that for awhile.  Maybe this will inspire me too!!  I want to get back into sewing too.  I was a big hippie back in college, I made all my own clothes.  I miss that!!  Not the hippie part, but the making my own clothes part   !


----------



## angelmum3

gotta luv this thread!!

Jen - DD and I were watching some show and they defined hippies as people who like sex - we burst out laughing! My DS got married 2 years ago - is mil called dh and I "hippies" dd always wanted to know what that meant - she said "now I know, why would she say that about you guys?" ROFLOL

(and my guess is dh and I have been married 30 years come August, we still hold hands, and kiss every now and then... we wear jeans, and I do own some tyedye shirts... now they have a Mickey Mouse in the center!! oh, yes, I make the tye dye shirts!! roflol)


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok, got a funny question...well, funny coming from a 29 year old anyway...

I've never really worn much makeup, my mom never wears it either so I haven't ever really been exposed to the whole morning makeup routine idea....but now my face isn't looking as good as it once did (in college people would complement my makeup when I wasn't wearing any!) and I need to change that.  What basics does one really need....do I really need a primer and a concealer and foundation, powder, blush, highlighter, eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara, lip liner, lipstick, lip primer, etc....  So what recommendations would you give someone with normal/dry skin with some redness issues and the occasional pimple? I think I think my skin tone is more pink than yellow but I'm not even sure about that.  I know I probably need to go to a makeup counter and let them give me ideas, but I want to be prepared before the hard sell, and the nearest sephora is 3 hours away.


----------



## Jane917

cmg.sweet said:


> Ok, got a funny question...well, funny coming from a 29 year old anyway...
> 
> I've never really worn much makeup, my mom never wears it either so I haven't ever really been exposed to the whole morning makeup routine idea....but now my face isn't looking as good as it once did (in college people would complement my makeup when I wasn't wearing any!) and I need to change that. What basics does one really need....do I really need a primer and a concealer and foundation, powder, blush, highlighter, eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara, lip liner, lipstick, lip primer, etc.... So what recommendations would you give someone with normal/dry skin with some redness issues and the occasional pimple? I think I think my skin tone is more pink than yellow but I'm not even sure about that. I know I probably need to go to a makeup counter and let them give me ideas, but I want to be prepared before the hard sell, and the nearest sephora is 3 hours away.


CMG, you very definately do not need all that "stuff" at your age. IMHO, you need a foundation, blush, finishing power. Eyes are optional, but mascara is a must unless you are gifted with long dark eyelashes. The important part is getting foundation that matches your skin type and color. Alima Pure (alimapure.com) has an excellent explanation of how to determine skin tones. If you have a large department store near you with a lot of different lines of makeup, you might want to try them. When I was younger I liked Clinique and Estee Lauder. If you have a dept store that carries Bare Essentials, so much the better. They can really be a big help, but their job is to sell. However, you have to start somewhere, right? You are closer to a Sephora than I am! I will get to one someday!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> What basics does one really need


Lipstick! Lipstick makes everything better.

You will have to prise my lipstick from my dead cold hands.


----------



## angelmum3

cmg - I 2nd what Jane says - the cosmetic counters are there to sell! Now I'm going to give testimony to Bare Escentiuals, bare minerals - I have a case of redness/ rosacia as well as some ugly age spots (imagine being a chaperone to boy scouts and them telling you you have dirt on your face... just try to explain an age spot to a 13 year old boy!) I tried the mineral makeup at the drugstore, and nothing... but bare minerals - rocks!

If you have a Sephora near you they will do the makeup - as will Macy's (they are starting to carry BE!) I know our radio station is advertising free bare minerals, so I googled:
http://www.mrcheapstuff.com/deals/2009/02/free-bare-escentuals-sample/
or look here's a pdf to print and bring to sephora or JC Penneys?!!
http://www.sephora.com/promo/besample/storeoffer.pdf
here's a website of real helpful people - I like that they keep track of when BE will be on QVC, and what is on sale!
http://www.beaddicts.com/

there may be others, its an investment, but my foundations last at least 6 months... (you dont need warmth, and I dont like the powder as much as I just carry a compact in my purse to get rid of the "shine") Eye makeup, you want a base like a gold, then a color - but again at $16 - $20 --try the samples - - I've bought my eyeshadows from QVC when they come on, because tehy come with brushes - and they are cheaper, and I too have some that are 2 years old (ds got married, I dropped one, what a mess, and my favorite color, I still have it, just dont wear it every day!)

So with Bare Minerals they do a great job covering up, with out clogging pours! I got dd on them, she has such sensitive skin - and its so light, she's not "made up"

Good luck...


----------



## angelmum3

LOL - lipstick - I prefer the Revlon Color Stay - put it on once, and its there all day!

eye liner is another good one, I dont like mascara, unless its waterproof, I rub my eyes!!

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A211463.desc.bareMinerals-Makeup-Revolution-6piece-Collection
its half priced - they truly have great prices!Just dont get the "a" its auto delivery! Or if there is no other choice, I've bought it, then when it comes I call to cancel the next auto delivery


----------



## corkyb

CMG, I don't think sephora does a great job at doing makeovers.  I prefer to go to a department store like MACY'S.  I probably started at about your age and I got makeovers from all of them. Lancome, Estee Lauder, Chanel, Elizabeth Arden, and now I wear a LOT of Bobbi Brown.  Well, I don't wear a lot of makeup, but most of my skin care and makeup is bobbi Brown.  I do not like Bare Essentials because they make such a mess all over and I do makeup at a vanity in my bedroom.  I felt like it was ruining my bedroom.  Anyway, I think I am strictly a liquid foundation girl and I like a bit of coverage.  I have redness also and foundation is the thing you would have to pry out of my dead hands.  Closely followed by lipstick and mascara.  Then would come blush, then other eye stuff which I have largely given except for a shadow wash.  But every person is different.  I like to cover up my skintone and even it out.  I have been told I have great lips and so I like to accentuate them.  Lipstick does a lot for my face,, more than sexy eyes actually.  Even now, when I only wear gloss, it still brightens up my face a lot.  I would go get makeovers, they are fun and there is no obligation to buy.  Buy one thing from a makeover to make yourself feel better.


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> Lipstick! Lipstick makes everything better.
> 
> You will have to prise my lipstick from my dead cold hands.


OK, I forgot to add lipstick. But I don't think I wore it when I was 29. Now I have drawers full of shades I don't like (right next to all those tye-dyes). I stick with only one. NARS Dolce Vita.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Thanks all...sadly sephora is out of the question (3.5 hours to get to Atlanta, then an hour at least of getting lost trying to find it on the 3000 different peachtree streets in ATL), as is macys, but I have a Penney's, Belk, and a Dillards here so I'll go to one of them and see what happens. I also have an ulta 2 hours away in a much easier to navigate city so I might go for a drive up there one day too.   When I was a senior in hs I went to a clinique counter and they tried to get me to buy about $650 worth of stuff, so I remember their selling tactics.  I'm making a list of those must haves you all are mentioning so hopefully I won't get too overwhelmed!  This could be fun, or painful...one of the two 


Hmm, wonder if my JCP has a sephora counter?  I better scope what all counters JCP has tomorrow when I go return my pink luggage set that I'm not happy with.


----------



## skyblue

I never wore any foundation until I turned 40. I don't even use it now. I use a swipe of Laura Geller's Balance and Brighten on my cheeks on occasion, but since I discovered those Meteorites 03, I've been using that over moisturizer with SPF and my new favorite Hour Glass Primer.

What I can't stress enough, especially for a 29 year old is never leave the house without facial sunscreen! EVER! You don't want those nasty brown sun spots.

I have lots of must haves now, but I absolutely couldn't be without LIPGLOSS! I can't live without it. Around the house I love the Maybelline Shine Sensational in Cocoa Fever #50. It's barely there color, lots of shine and a hint of yummy cocoa scent. It keeps my lips moisturized. I also like Philosophy's Vanilla Birthday Cake. Going out lipgloss is smashbox or MAC lipglass. They aren't scented or flavored which is nice.

Best wishes, *cmg*, on your weight loss goals! You go, girl! Your reward system sounds perfectly wonderful!


----------



## Jen

Cute shirts angelmum! I love tye dye! 

Cmg - I think you are going to go through a trial and error period, so before you buy check return policies.  I have almost always worn make up, I have horrible skin and am a redhead with blonde eyelashes & eyebrows (that I actually dye now), so I have just always needed it.  But everyone is different.  I always needed foundation - but if you don't need it, why use it?  I would start with some blush, a finishing powder, mascara and lipstick to start, then go from there.  Maybe get a fun eyeshadow to try.  No matter what it's going to take some experimenting to find what works best for you.  Any makeup counter will be able to give you pointers.  Let us know how you do!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

skyblue said:


> I never wore any foundation until I turned 40. I don't even use it now. I use a swipe of Laura Geller's Balance and Brighten on my cheeks on occasion, but since I discovered those Meteorites 03, I've been using that over moisturizer with SPF and my new favorite Hour Glass Primer.
> <snipped>


I've never worn foundation, although I have tried it on a couple of times. Generally I'm told I don't really need it. I've never used powder either but I am enjoying the meteorites. I don't know if I look any better but I do love the way the meteorites smell and feel.


----------



## lonestar

more fabric.  that sounds familiar


----------



## VictoriaP

lonestar said:


> more fabric. that sounds familiar


LOL--glue and felt here. 

Angelmum--love those Mickey shirts! I'm a sucker for anything Mickey.

Skyblue--yep, my hair, my money pit. LMAO My natural color looks like that in full sun, or it did before the grey started showing up at 26, but it's much more mousy indoors. The red comes from the hairdresser, the current highlights are natural. Which is really odd, since I almost never go outside. It's also currently straight, thanks to my second Brazilian Blowout a couple of weeks ago--ten minutes with the new dryer (it's currently reached about 1/3 down my back, just at the base of my shoulder blades) and a fast lick and a promise with the flattening iron, and then I can ignore it for about three days. But dang, it's expensive to get it to that stage and that level of convenience!

I'm another one with a ton of beads, and probably more on the way, since I never have what I want on hand when I want it (especially crystals). Might make it a challenge to myself to make a bracelet or two this weekend, using nothing but what I have, since the feathers won't be in for a few days.


----------



## cmg.sweet

That might be a good challange for all of us, then we can show off our work...


----------



## VictoriaP

cmg.sweet said:


> That might be a good challange for all of us, then we can show off our work...


I'm all for that--incentive to get a few things done, and in the process a chance to figure out exactly what I need to still get for a few others.


----------



## corkyb

Then you could sell them on b,s,t,b and I would probably buy a few.  I love homemade jewelry.  My niece used to sell it.  She sold at a craft fair in McKinney,  Texas and did quite well.  She makes beautiful stuff, but has pretty much stopped for a while now.


----------



## Addie

Jen, yeah, I'm getting way too much product on my face by using my fingers. After reading about how you apply it, I tried a pretty stiff concealer brush this morning, and that worked far better. I just let it set on my face for a bit so it warms up and is easier to blend. I read about the LM concealer brush you're supposed to use with the Secret Camouflage. I think I'll stick with my little concealer brush.

Angelmum, I love your tye dye shirts!

Cmg.sweet, you've got a lot of great recommendations already, but I thought I'd add my 2 cents as well.
I'd recommend moisturiser with SPF and eye cream if you're not using them already. Since you have some redness, I would go with a light liquid foundation to even out your skin tone or maybe even a tinter moisturiser (that way you can skip the moisturiser step, but you'll still need some type of SPF protection--I recommend something with Helioplex), a touch of concealer to cover the occasional pimple and dark circles (if you have them) and powder to set. 
I've also heard a lot of great things about Bare Minerals and all those loose powder makeup brands. I've heard they give a really light, natural look as well. But I've never used them, so I can't speak to how they work. Thankfully, there are several here who use them and can give you guidance there. 

From there, it just depends on what you're looking for.

Do you have eyebrows that could use some structure or a stronger colour? Get an eyebrow pencil or powder and an eyebrow brush.

Do you want to show off your eyes? Get some mascara and maybe a couple basic shades of eyeshadow. Eyeliner will help make them pop, if that's what interests you.

Do you think your lips would look great with some colour? Try some lip gloss or lipstick. Or do you just want moisture? Lip balm/Chapstick will do.

Do you want to add some colour to your face? Try a blush or bronzer. For a hassle-free and lasts-all-day blush, try something like Tarte's cheekstain.

I'd also recommend a focus, if you will. If you want drama for your eyes, then go easy on your lips. If you want the focus to be on your lips, have a lighter hand when it comes to your eyes. I focus on my eyes a lot and leave my lips really simple with some Chapstick or a lip gloss. That's not to say you can't have eyeshadow, mascara, eyeliner and lipstick. Just be aware of the colours you're using. You usually don't want strong red lips with heavy, smokey black eyes.

I wouldn't bother with a primer until you experiment with your makeup a bit. That way if you notice that the makeup isn't lasting on your face the way you'd like it to, you can try a primer out. If it's not an issue, then save yourself some money.

Also, you don't have to start with high-end makeup. There's a lot of great drugstore makeup out there. At one point in time, all my makeup was drugstore makeup. A lot of it is really underrated. And if Sephora, Ulta, Macy's and places like that are too far away or you don't want to spend so much money in the beginning, then just go to a grocery store. The only downside to drugstore makeup is that you can't sample the product before you buy.

And I think it's great to look online for reviews first. Makeupalley.com is great and there are many other sites and youtube videos that will swatch the colours for you and talk about it so you can at least have some idea of what you're getting into before you buy.

Cobbie, lol! I actually used to do that as well. I'd wear the same one eyeshadow colour every day, and I would blend it with my finger until you really couldn't even see it anymore. And then one day I had to wear heavier makeup, and my friends kept complimenting me on how good I looked. That irritated me, of course, because it meant I should wear more makeup. *sigh* Oh, you natural beauties make me so jealous.

You should have asked us which primer it was! I would have happily enabled told you.
I've only tried their original eyeshadow primer, though. Please let us know what you think of the rest. Also, I love that Tokidoki bag! So cute!

So I've decided I hate the LM face primer. It broke me out terribly. So that little sample is going in the trash. Just another reason to stick with my Hourglass Primer!

And since Spring is creeping closer, I've been researching sunscreens and bought Neutrogena Age Shield Face Sunblock Lotion SPF 110 with Helioplex. I really like it so far, but I'm finding I still need a moisturizer. Oh, well. As long as I manage to keep wrinkles at bay, it'll be worth the effort.

I also bought Benefit's Eye Bright Pencil, which I found completely useless under my eyes. It just ends up looking cakey and powdery. Plus, I don't really like having to work to blend it in, especially on my eye area. It's a nice highlighter for my brow bone, but I don't think that's worth $20.

I also tried a sample of Lancome's Hypnose Drama Mascara, and I like it pretty well. You have to be careful or it will clump, but once you get it just right, it does what it says and gives nice drama.

Oh, and did I mention I got the UD 15th Anniversary 24/7 Eyeliner set? Love! Now I don't need eyeliner for the next 20 years.

I'm still trying samples of eye cream. The Bobbi Brown Extra Eye Repair gave me milia. The La Mer Eye Balm Intense really lightened my dark circles, but it didn't do anything for my fine lines. I'm now working on Clinique's All About Eyes Rich. I decided to give it one last go before I tossed it, and this time it didn't burn my eyes! So I don't know what that was all about. I just started using it, so no real thoughts yet except that my eye circles have gone back to being darker. And I still have another three or four eye creams to try.

Has anyone ever used Urban Decay's All Nighter? It's like an after-makeup primer. I love the Hourglass, but since I'm layering makeup on (concealer, powder, bronzer and then blush), I find the blush and bronzer end up not lasting as long, which makes sense. If the UD All Nighter works amazingly, then I imagine my makeup would pretty much be bulletproof.


----------



## VictoriaP

AddieLove--all that info is very useful, thanks for taking the time to post!

Quick follow up on my hair dryer situation:


While it's not a travel dryer as far as I'm concerned, I'm definitely going to keep this. It dries my over long, over thick hair in literally no time flat--about ten-twelve minutes on medium heat, about six minutes this morning on high. A couple of minutes with the Chi flat iron afterwards, and I'm done. The slightly smaller size, folding mechanism, and retractable cord mean it does take up a bit less room in my cabinet than a regular full size dryer would. And I've never been seen my hair dry so fast as it does with this thing.

As I said, folded, it's about the size of a running shoe, so it's unfortunately really too big for most carryons with everything else we have to stuff into them. But for use around the house, I'm very pleased so far.


----------



## lonestar

There has been some mention of hair products along the way in this thread.  This isn't an accessory but over time, my hair seems to accumulate a buildup of whatever I am using and just doesn't feel as soft, clean or flexible anymore.  I put a little bit of baking soda in the palm of my hand with my shampoo and then just shampoo as normal.  It really cleans your hair.  Don't do it every time you shampoo but only as often as you need.  I do this about once every week to ten days.


----------



## angelmum3

*Lonestar* thanks for that tip - I've used a vinegar wash in the past when I had a buildup- so far, I've been clear!

*cm* I wrote down the number to the radio ad for FREE Bare Minerals - its 800-900-2870! Truly I know everyone has to find what works for them - but I am such a believer in BE, and they dont clog or upset DD sensitive skin. I posted I tried a website that had $1 mineral eye shadow samples - they were horrible - I'm going to try alima pure which has recommendations from here - as long as I dont get an $11 shipping and handling charge for 8, $1 samples!

lazy Saturday, turning into a lazy Sunday here - the news just reported Blizzard warning for Tuesday afternoon into Wednesday - saying the "models" show we could get from 8" - 30" of snow! (it may blow south, they'll know more in the next 12 - 24 hours... we just had the anniversary of the great blizzard of 1969, that was HUGE snow, I remember my dad did not want to be locked in at work, started walking home and got a ride part way with the mailman! The snow was so deep it went from the roof of our house down, we built tunnels around the yards, and took sleds from the roof down - can you imagine? No way would I let my kids do that today! Those tunnels have been known to collapse!


----------



## skyblue

Wow, angel mum, that's a lot of snow!  What part of the country is that?


----------



## angelmum3

Chicago area - they are saying from Minnesota, Wisconsin, Indiana and Michigan should get part of it also - again, the weather service has issued a Blizzard Warning, so our local radio stations are talking, we have a very knowledgable WGN TV weatherman that has talked about how they get these "models" to make their predictions - and there are a few - the Canadian model isnt showing as much snow, but the Gulf Winds are warm and wet, and will connect with a West Coast system, so - warning, warning, get ready to honker down!


----------



## corkyb

WOW, I hope we don't get that in upstate NY.  The 5 foot icicles are crashing off the edges of the roofs today.


----------



## Addie

Victoria: You're welcome! I realized after I wrote it all my post was crazy long. 
I'm glad to hear you like that dryer. At that price, I may have to pick one up as well. The one I use now is really bulky.

Lonestar: I didn't know about putting baking soda in with your shampoo. I have a cleansing shampoo I use about once a week that gets rid of any product buildup.

Angelmum: Yikes! Stay safe and warm!


----------



## mom2karen

Rite Aid lets you return opened cosmetics.

http://www.riteaid.com/stores/beauty_guarantee/


----------



## Jane917

I just ordered the Andis hair dryer that Victoria bought. It is out of stock! I will wait to see when Amazon will get more stock before I cancel the order. We must have caused a run on that hair dryer!


----------



## corkyb

I have a credit going with Saddleback Leather.  I am thinking of ordering the tote bag.  A little undecided on color though.  Which color would you be ordering if it were you?  Anybody have the tote?
Paula


----------



## skyblue

I found something cool at WalMart today!  I purchased REVLON'S CRAZY SHINE nail buffer.  It gives an a glass like shine with minimal effort.  It was around $3.00.  I have trouble keeping polish on my fingernails, and this was a big improvement on the nail buffers I have used in the past. 

Angelmum, that weather will no doubt affect me too.  Glad I made a WalMart run today!


----------



## corkyb

Be careful  of those buffers as they are taking the top layer of your nail off.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> I just ordered the Andis hair dryer that Victoria bought. It is out of stock! I will wait to see when Amazon will get more stock before I cancel the order. We must have caused a run on that hair dryer!


They were running low when I went for mine; they had them still through Amazon Fresh, so I ended up adding it to my groceries in the morning and had it delivered that afternoon. LOL I'm so spoiled!


----------



## cmg.sweet

angelmum3 said:


> *cm* I wrote down the number to the radio ad for FREE Bare Minerals - its 800-900-2870! Truly I know everyone has to find what works for them - but I am such a believer in BE, and they dont clog or upset DD sensitive skin. I posted I tried a website that had $1 mineral eye shadow samples - they were horrible - I'm going to try alima pure which has recommendations from here - as long as I dont get an $11 shipping and handling charge for 8, $1 samples!


Thanks, I will definitely call so I can try them out as well. I hope ya'll stay safe and warm with this next bout of cold and snow. I grew up in Missouri and now after living in Georgia I can't remember how I survived someplace where it actually got below 20* in the winter!

I went to the clinique counter today and bought a couple things...gonna start slow and try a few things from here and there and the other until I see what will work best for me. I loved this brush she used for the powder that she tried on me today, it was so soft and silky feeling!


----------



## Someone Nameless

The nail salon uses something called "buffing cream" on my nails and then they use a little thing that has a surface like a chamois cloth to buff them.  It does a great job.


----------



## VictoriaP

New request--after frying up a batch of Cafe du Monde Beignets here at home on the stovetop, we've decided we want an electric skillet.  Any recommendations?  There's only the two of us, so the great big ones I'm seeing at first seem like overkill.  And I'm seeing pretty mixed reviews too, so as usual, I thought I'd check here first.  Thoughts?


----------



## lonestar

Kindle Gracie said:


> The nail salon uses something called "buffing cream" on my nails and then they use a little thing that has a surface like a chamois cloth to buff them. It does a great job.


I use buffing cream with a chamois buffer on my fingernails. It works great.


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> New request--after frying up a batch of Cafe du Monde Beignets here at home on the stovetop, we've decided we want an electric skillet. Any recommendations? There's only the two of us, so the great big ones I'm seeing at first seem like overkill. And I'm seeing pretty mixed reviews too, so as usual, I thought I'd check here first. Thoughts?


I fry beignets (and donuts) in my electric wok. I used to have a Sunbeam electic frypan that I liked a lot, but I don't even know where it is now.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for the warning, but I don't aggressively buff my nails.  I barely touched the white "shine" side to my nails and it left a glassy shine.  I don't use fingernail polish because it just doesn't stay on my nails.  I would end up removing polish and reapplying a couple times a week which I think does more damage.  My nails are much healthier since I quit using nail polish.


----------



## cmg.sweet

It looks like my next fun shopping find is going to be the rear LED brakelight for an 05 Prius....


----------



## Someone Nameless

cmg.sweet said:


> It looks like my next fun shopping find is going to be the rear LED brakelight for an 05 Prius....


LOL and mine is going to be a hearing aid!  I hope I can get a cute one or at least one that is hardly visible. 55 with noise induced hearing loss. Who would have thunk it? Anyone interested in some great ear buds? I can recommend some. <hehehe>


----------



## Reyn

Well you guys got me again. I just bought a Tervis Tumbler w/lid for my husband to use in his patrol car. He is continually drinking coffee or Diet Mtn. Dew so I figure it will work for him either way. This is the one I bought.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cobbie said:


> Cmg.sweet, CVS lets you return opened and tried makeup. They have a nice selection.
> Ever since your post about your weight loss goals I've been hung up on your milestones. Your 100 lb. goal was stuck in my mind and I kept thinking - Oh, no! I would need a shorter goal. I just reread your post and was relieved to see I had forgotten about your 50 lb. reward. I want instant gratification. Of course, the instant gratification thing is probably why I could stand to lose a few.  Good luck!


Yeah, just having a 100 lb. goal would be tough. My first milestone is 29lbs. cause I read somewhere about the health benefits of losing just 10% of total body weight, but don'r really have a reward for that one other than feeling better. I'm trying to lose 150 total so that is my final milestone...my mom is going to take me on a clothes/shoes shopping spree for that one!


----------



## angelmum3

cmg.sweet said:


> It looks like my next fun shopping find is going to be the rear LED brakelight for an 05 Prius....


Yikes, hope you are ok!

continued blessings for your hard work on the loss! I still am sitting on the sidelines... a 10% goal for me would be awesome!! Do you have an iphone or droid - I found an ap that looks promising RunKeeper...


----------



## angelmum3

Kindle Gracie said:


> LOL and mine is going to be a hearing aid!  I hope I can get a cute one or at least one that is hardly visible. 55 with noise induced hearing loss. Who would have thunk it? Anyone interested in some great ear buds? I can recommend some. <hehehe>


I can help here!!  My DS is hard of hearing, so we've been to audiologists and have had to order hearing aids a couple of times - and just last week my mom admitted she needed hearing aids (yes, that was probably a jump for joy not an earthquake people felt!!)

First off do know that the commercials for Miracle Ear, and things that Wal Mart sell are doing a great job of marketing, not such a great job of helping people hear...

For mom, I googled audiologists in her town (Ft Myers) read some of the reviews from their websites, compiled some questions... first how would they react if mom only wanted one hearing aid (if they are insistent then that means they arent willing to work with mom - you have to lead the horse to water, not drown her in your superiority ) Then, what kind of testing? When you graph the hearing loss, do you use a speech graph (that way you can see which letters of the alphabet you cannot hear - mostly "s" "f" etc - and of course I usually ask the receptionist how long they have worked with the audiologist, as in, is he new? (the one I picked had been there for 22 years, and she offered that info before I asked - I wanted an established audiologist) How long does it take to get an appointment? How long can you try the hearing aids before buying? How often will the audiologist make adjustments to the aides? Right now my MIL and mom both are fitted with an oticon hearing aid - an over the ear aid that has some device that goes into the ear - and they both love them! They take time getting used to - your brain isnt used to processing some sounds, it needs time, and patience!

Good luck!


----------



## Addie

Cobbie, you're welcome! Well, the important thing is that you found out which one it was and ordered the sample pack so you can tell us which are amazing and which aren't.  

I've heard the Cle de Peau Concealer is a favorite amongst celebrities. I thought about giving it a try, but the price tag made me stop. I know, I know, hard to believe, but it did.

If dryness is an issue for you regarding concealer, then you should know the LM Secret Camouflage is a very dry concealer. I've tried applying it under my eyes, and it works just okay for me. It won't do anything for hiding lines and it's very easy to cake under the eyes. As a face concealer, I think it's great.

This future cold weather is making me so sad! Of course I've got to go to Dallas when the frosty weather hits. Yes, I'm a wuss.  At least it'll give me a chance to wear some of my cute coats. I haven't needed them but maybe twice all winter.


----------



## cmg.sweet

angelmum3 said:


> Yikes, hope you are ok!
> 
> continued blessings for your hard work on the loss! I still am sitting on the sidelines... a 10% goal for me would be awesome!! Do you have an iphone or droid - I found an ap that looks promising RunKeeper...


I'm fine the light just quit...but of course it is an led where you have to replace the whole light fixture instead of just a cheap bulb


----------



## Jen

Soooo.....I've been sick for the last few days, what's a girl to do when sick and stuck on the couch with an iPad but shop?! I splurged on a few things! Oops  !!

I've been using cheap drugstore makeup brushes forever, and have always wanted to get better ones. I've researched and researched, it seems MAC brushes are the best, but are super expensive. Then I found Sigma. Literally 100% of the reviews are positive, even makeup artists agree they're as good as the MAC for a fraction of the price. So I bit the bullet and bought a set!



I can't wait to get them. I'll report back when I do. 
*ETA-if anyone else is interested, I googled and found a 10% off coupon. I think it was PEOPLE2011, but check that before ordering!! Also, order from Sigma, not Amazon - that's where I got the 10% coupon AND free shipping. Amazon wants to charge $7.

So, that should have been enough, right? I was flipping through a Soft Surroundings catalog and fell in LOVE with this sleep gown. I have been looking for something like this for awhile.

http://www.softsurroundings.com/P/Silk_Gown/

(Sorry, it's a flash picture, I still have no idea how to link those!)

I was just going to get the silk gown....then decided I should totally have the matching cashmere robe! I've always wanted a cashmere robe. OOPS again!! 
I got green.

I bought a few more things at Amazon, but I had $70 in gift cards so that almost doesn't count.

OH!! I didn't just buy this, but I just used it - OMG!! I can 100% reccommend this stuff - my skin is softer than it's been maybe ever after using this stuff a few times - I'm in love.



I got an e-mail that all Philosophy is 20% off at Skin Store - use code 20LUV.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh Jen!  You made some great purchases.  I love the brush set for the sheer fact that it has something to roll them all up in and keep them in.  I don't use nearly that many brushes and don't know know that I would use them all, but they look great.

I love, Love, LOVE Soft Surroundings and everything I've ever bought from them.  What a luxurious looking gown and robe set.

Can't wait to hear all the reviews.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh and I need some type of pajamas or nightgown set that is NOT really revealing   when you don't have on a bra.  I don't want it to be too hot and not frumpy looking.   I'm going to be traveling with friends and want something comfy and CUTE!!!  I'm not cold natured at all and live in the south where it is warmer, so I need something that's not too heavy.

I'd love ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Jen

I'm not sure if I'll use all the brushes either, but I was surprised to find that the set is way cheaper than buying the individual brushes that I wanted plus the brush roll.  We'll see!!  Since I paid $90 for them, I better use them   !!


----------



## Candee15

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh and I need some type of pajamas or nightgown set that is really revealing when you don't have on a bra. I don't want it to be too hot and not frumpy looking.  I'm going to be traveling with friends and want something comfy and CUTE!!! I'm not cold natured at all and live in the south where it is warmer, so I need something that's not too heavy.
> 
> I'd love ideas and suggestions.


I wasn't sure whether you meant you want "really revealing" or NOT "really revealing." <g>.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Candee15 said:


> I wasn't sure whether you meant you want "really revealing" or NOT "really revealing." <g>.


  ooops!!! I meant to say NOT really revealing.  but not frumpy! Thank you.


----------



## Candee15

Kindle Gracie said:


> ooops!!! I meant to say NOT really revealing.  but not frumpy! Thank you.


That's what I figured, but thank you for the giggle <lol>.


----------



## Ruby296

That silk gown is gorgeous!! I'd freeze in that however as I'm in the Northeast. It was 6 degrees last night


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh and I need some type of pajamas or nightgown set that is NOT really revealing  when you don't have on a bra. I don't want it to be too hot and not frumpy looking.  I'm going to be traveling with friends and want something comfy and CUTE!!! I'm not cold natured at all and live in the south where it is warmer, so I need something that's not too heavy.
> 
> I'd love ideas and suggestions.


You might take a look at the Victoria's Secret website under pajamas. I've found their cotton print pajamas to be comfortable, more flatteringly cut than most (hubby actually likes them!), and even their flannel is a very lightweight one. Plus the prints mean they're not particularly revealing without a bra, and the button up top means you can always leave it open with a coordinating tee or cami underneath. I wore a pink, white, and black plaid set with matching slippers to the "book/pajama party" we had in New Orleans, got a ton of complements, and never felt "exposed" even though I wandered the hotel in them more than once. Even wore them down to breakfast the next morning!


----------



## ZsuZsu

Checking in from soon to be blizzarding Chicago-land....
I have been contemplating the Tervis Tumblers for a while, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.... BUT, guess what my hubby brought home?  His company did "25th Anniversary" logo items to distribute to the staff, and they did TERVIS TUMBLERS!!!! So we have two of these lovely cups and I definitely need more of them!!!

I had been using the sample sized Clarisonic cleanser that came with my Clarisonic Classic, but that finally ran out, so when I was at Sephora with my mother this past Saturday, I bought a Philosophy "sampler" that contains the Purity wash, When Hope is Not Enough serum, Hope in a Tube ( for eyes and lips) and Hope in a Jar moisturizer- the difference in my skin already is like night and day!  I am not loving the scent of the moisturizer, but hoping to get used to it because I do love the way my skin feels!!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Anyone know how long it takes to get orders from philosophy.com?  I'm getting antsy to use my new purity cleanser!


----------



## Addie

Jen, love the brushes! I've read a lot of great things about Sigma.



Cobbie said:


> Yes, that IS hard to believe...lol. It's gotten great reviews so it must be me.


 Aside from the price, the hype for the product is massive, so when I read the reviews, I wasn't sure if the concealer really was the most amazing thing ever or if people expected it to be amazing so in their minds it was. Also, with a cost like that, people tend to justify purchases.

That said, I trust reviews here and have never been led astray. So, will you let us know how you like it with the brush application? If it becomes a winner, I may break down and purchase it. *sigh*
How do you like the coverage you get with it? Does it last all day for you?
I think the Bobbi Brown corrector and concealer cover really well (they better since I'm layering two products), but after an hour, it starts to darken and I begin looking more and more tired as the day continues, which means continuous reapplication.

The LM SC doesn't seem to completely cover my dark circles, at least not as well as Bobbi Brown's does. It's just that BB's concealer pair is a bit of a pain to have to use every day, so I've been using it only when I need to go to work or if I'm going out at night with friends. It would be nice to have a concealer that covers like BB, lasts longer and is simpler to apply. I probably just asked for what every woman asks for. 



Cobbie said:


> Are you coming for the Super Bowl? If so dress warmly and allow plenty of time to get around. Have a great time if that's your destination.


I'm actually not going up for the Super Bowl. I'm shooting a show at one of the golf courses in Dallas. Although, we got invited to one of the parties where a lot of the football players will be. I believe there will be bowling. But I might have to head back before that since I'm not driving. I only have to drive up to Austin, and then I'm getting a ride with my co-workers. It's up to them what we do, which I'm totally fine with since I'm a terrible icy-road driver.


----------



## Jen

Ruby296 said:


> That silk gown is gorgeous!! I'd freeze in that however as I'm in the Northeast. It was 6 degrees last night


Duh, that's why you need the cashmere robe!! 
I might not get a ton of use out of the gown in the winter (Ohio here), but I live in something very similar after my shower at night for the rest of the months. It's getting old, so I'm super excited for the new one!!

cmg, I've only ordered directly from Philosophy once during a big sale, but it came pretty quickly. Within a few days I think. Did you get a discount? Skin Store has Philosophy for 20% off today!!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> Duh, that's why you need the cashmere robe!!
> I might not get a ton of use out of the gown in the winter (Ohio here), but I live in something very similar after my shower at night for the rest of the months. It's getting old, so I'm super excited for the new one!!
> 
> cmg, I've only ordered directly from Philosophy once during a big sale, but it came pretty quickly. Within a few days I think. Did you get a discount? Skin Store has Philosophy for 20% off today!!


LOL! I love cashmere but I can't have it directly touching my skin b/c it itches  
Where in OH are you? How's the weather there?


----------



## Jen

Cashmere itches?!  How sad!  I'm a sucker for soft things.  

I'm in Columbus, it was a skating rink coming into work this morning.  It's been spitting more freezing rain today, but other than parking lots the roads are fine.  But the parking lots are awful, I pulled a muscle sliding out of my car after lunch!  Luckily we're supposed to get an inch of rain tonight instead of a foot of snow!!  I'm not sad about that!!  How is it where you are?


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> Cashmere itches?! How sad! I'm a sucker for soft things.
> 
> I'm in Columbus, it was a skating rink coming into work this morning. It's been spitting more freezing rain today, but other than parking lots the roads are fine. But the parking lots are awful, I pulled a muscle sliding out of my car after lunch! Luckily we're supposed to get an inch of rain tonight instead of a foot of snow!! I'm not sad about that!! How is it where you are?


I know, I have to have a layer between my skin and any cashmere 
I've got family in Columbus, well Dublin to be exact. Nice city! Sorry to hear of all the ice and the pulled muscle. Hope you feel better. I'm in central NY and we got about 10" so far. They're predicting a mixed bag of snow, sleet and rain later tonight then it will revert back to snow overnight and early am. I would much rather have snow or rain too.


----------



## Jen

How weird, I actually grew up in Dublin!!  I lived there until I went to college, then when I came back I moved to the next town over (Hilliard).  Small world!  

Luckily we haven't had any snow since last week, but even though they say rain is coming it's still freezing rain & my lights are flickering!  That makes me nervous!

Stay safe!!  I'd say happy shopping, but I am most definitely cut OFF!!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Cmg, congrats on the weight loss quest. I'm on that quest too. Down 15.4 pounds since I started Weight Watchers at the end of December. I love the support of everyone in the weight loss thread here.   Sorry to hear about your tail light though. That's a bummer. 

I bought the Tassi's that everyone raved about. They just shipped. I ordered them from QVC. Cmg, I'm not sure how long it takes to receive a order from Philosophy but I ordered Purity from QVC and it took a little under a week. Just came yesterday. Love it. 

My face has been so dry from the winter weather (and we are getting blasted with more tonight and tomorrow). I have tried hope in a jar. I have some in the cupboard but I'm not sure I like the smell. I ordered the Bare Escentuals moisturizer and am waiting for that to come. I might be begging for suggestions eventually. I hate flaky dry skin on my forehead.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Krista said:


> I hate flaky dry skin on my forehead.


The only thing I've found to combat this is my Clarisonic. Before I started using that regularly, NO moisturizer made a significant dent in that issue. Neither did any of the various scrubbing/peel products I tried. After I started with the Clarisonic, the flaking went away and almost any moisturizer seems to do a much better job at really soaking in. Problem solved, at least for me.


----------



## Kindle Krista

VictoriaP said:


> The only thing I've found to combat this is my Clarisonic. Before I started using that regularly, NO moisturizer made a significant dent in that issue. Neither did any of the various scrubbing/peel products I tried. After I started with the Clarisonic, the flaking went away and almost any moisturizer seems to do a much better job at really soaking in. Problem solved, at least for me.


My Clarisonic is on the charger right now. I have been in such a hurry lately that I somehow worked it out of my routine. I need to fix that now!! Thank you so much for the suggestion!


----------



## patrisha w.

VictoriaP said:


> The only thing I've found to combat this is my Clarisonic. Before I started using that regularly, NO moisturizer made a significant dent in that issue. Neither did any of the various scrubbing/peel products I tried. After I started with the Clarisonic, the flaking went away and almost any moisturizer seems to do a much better job at really soaking in. Problem solved, at least for me.


 I am adding to the praises of the Clarisonic. I have always had an extremely dry skin and the older I get the more I shed skin! I am now 76 but with regular use of the wonderful Clarisonic followed by moisturizer, all this flakiness has almost gone not only on my face and neck but also my arms and legs. And even better, there was a huge brown age spot on my face. Now it is a much smaller and barely visible age spot! Best money I ever spent on myself.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Krista said:


> My Clarisonic is on the charger right now. I have been in such a hurry lately that I somehow worked it out of my routine. I need to fix that now!! Thank you so much for the suggestion!


Don't feel bad, my routines have been non existent since I got back from vacation, and I'm having a heck of a time restarting them all--Clarisonic included! All we can do is pick ourselves up and try to get back into it again.

I hereby solemnly swear I will use mine tonight before bed and moisturize properly afterwards. Who's with me?


----------



## Kindle Krista

patrisha #150 said:


> I am adding to the praises of the Clarisonic. I have always had an extremely dry skin and the older I get the more I shed skin! I am now 76 but with regular use of the wonderful Clarisonic followed by moisturizer, all this flakiness has almost gone not only on my face and neck but also my arms and legs. And even better, there was a huge brown age spot on my face. Now it is a much smaller and barely visible age spot! Best money I ever spent on myself.


Thank you!!! I needed the reminder to put it back in to my routine. It will be there tonight!!



VictoriaP said:


> Don't feel bad, my routines have been non existent since I got back from vacation, and I'm having a heck of a time restarting them all--Clarisonic included! All we can do is pick ourselves up and try to get back into it again.
> 
> I hereby solemnly swear I will use mine tonight before bed and moisturize properly afterwards. Who's with me?


Can you see me? My hand is raised and I am repeating "I hereby solemnly swear I will use mine tonight before bed and moisturize properly afterwards."


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> How weird, I actually grew up in Dublin!! I lived there until I went to college, then when I came back I moved to the next town over (Hilliard). Small world!
> 
> Luckily we haven't had any snow since last week, but even though they say rain is coming it's still freezing rain & my lights are flickering! That makes me nervous!
> 
> Stay safe!! I'd say happy shopping, but I am most definitely cut OFF!!


What are the chances of that! There's a nice French bistro w/sidewalk seating right on the main street that we go to, I want to say it's in Hilliard but I can't remember. It's a very casual, get your own coffee kind of place. Do you know which place I'm talking about? I hope you don't lose your power, stay safe!


----------



## Ruby296

VictoriaP said:


> The only thing I've found to combat this is my Clarisonic. Before I started using that regularly, NO moisturizer made a significant dent in that issue. Neither did any of the various scrubbing/peel products I tried. After I started with the Clarisonic, the flaking went away and almost any moisturizer seems to do a much better job at really soaking in. Problem solved, at least for me.


My Clarisonic has really helped my dry skin too, but I think what has made an even bigger difference is the sweet almond oil I use to moisturize with. I've tried just about every moisturizer out there from high end to drug store, and nothing has helped like this. I love that it's so simple, no parabens, silicones, preservatives etc. And a 4 oz bottle is less than $5 at the health food store.


----------



## Jen

Not that it's necessary, but I'll add to the Clarisonic praise! My skin is so much better in so many ways.



Ruby296 said:


> What are the chances of that! There's a nice French bistro w/sidewalk seating right on the main street that we go to, I want to say it's in Hilliard but I can't remember. It's a very casual, get your own coffee kind of place. Do you know which place I'm talking about? I hope you don't lose your power, stay safe!


No, I don't - but it sounds like my kind of place! If you find out the name let me know!


----------



## VictoriaP

Rescued from the second page again. Tsk tsk!

Anyone use Bella Pierre minerals? A friend of mine is recommending their shadows. Now, she's a little more than a bit on the wild side, so I thought I'd see if anyone a little more...settled, shall we say?...has tried these. 

There's a couple of these 9-stacks combos that look really appealing, though being the cheap type the price is choking at me a bit.

http://www.bellapierre.com/shop/index.php/mineral-makeup/eyes/shimmer-9-stack-58.html


----------



## Jane917

I return home tomorrow after working out of town since Monday. My Vitamix and new travel hair dryer (the same one Victoria has) are waiting for me. Has anyone else received their Vitamix from QVC after the frenzy last week?

Victoria, that is a whole lot of eye shadow and a whole lot of moolah! But colors are gorgeous. Have you seen the eye shadows at alimapure.com? I love that you can buy samples for $1. Their samples are very generous. I have used mine for about a month, and am not nearly out. I haven't played with the eye shadow very much, but I have narrowed down the colors I want to order in a foundation, blush, and finishing powder. I also found an eye shadow that works well as a brow liner for me. However, I haven't found the perfect brow brush yet. I may order one from Alima when I place an order for the minerals.


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> Not that it's necessary, but I'll add to the Clarisonic praise! My skin is so much better in so many ways.
> 
> No, I don't - but it sounds like my kind of place! If you find out the name let me know!


I certainly will!


----------



## corkyb

Jane917 said:


> I return home tomorrow after working out of town since Monday. My Vitamix and new travel hair dryer (the same one Victoria has) are waiting for me. Has anyone else received their Vitamix from QVC after the frenzy last week?
> 
> Victoria, that is a whole lot of eye shadow and a whole lot of moolah! But colors are gorgeous. Have you seen the eye shadows at alimapure.com? I love that you can buy samples for $1. Their samples are very generous. I have used mine for about a month, and am not nearly out. I haven't played with the eye shadow very much, but I have narrowed down the colors I want to order in a foundation, blush, and finishing powder. I also found an eye shadow that works well as a brow liner for me. However, I haven't found the perfect brow brush yet. I may order one from Alima when I place an order for the minerals.


My Vitamix came Monday. From the 23rd to the 31st to move about 200 miles. Jees. I'm not sure how I feel about it. I have to eat certain things; without a lot of leeway. It's not making it as a substitute for magic bullet for my evening smoothie. It makes a totally different animal and I don't like it. Well, I only did that once, so I should give it another chance. But I have made two breakfast shakes, which will be a quick way for me to take a meal to work in the morning rather than eat at home when I am short of time. I used firm tofu, frozen blueberries, yogurt, soymilk, and rolled raw oats and buzzed that sucker on high. It made a lovely very smooth, very purple smoothie that had a butterscotch or caramel flavor to it. Oh I put some artificial sweetener in it too. This in itself might be worthi it's weight in gold. However, the machine is big, takes up a lot of room, isn't much easier to clean than a blender and looks like a blender on steroids. One of the other reasons i got it is to chop apples and grate carrots in fairly large amounts. I haven't tried either, but if it doesn't work, it will oprobably go back. It's a powerful machine, but I have to keep using the tamper to stir around the parts that get stuck in the bottom (or top), just like with a blender. That little magic bullet is really something for a smoothie made with frozen berries and either lactaid or soymilk. But I can't keep; spending $50 or $60 everytime I wear out the motor. What's everyone else doing?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I ended up just buying a Kitchen Aid blender.  It is very powerful and we are happy with it and the price.

ooops, edited because I was typing from my phone.  I didn't buy a mixer.  I already had a mixer.  I bought a blender.  For what I'm planning to use it for, I couldn't justify spending that much on a Vitamix.  We go through spells where we have smoothies every day but then occasionally I don't have one for days.  I just could not warrant the cost. I probably would not be drinking green smoothies so the Kitchen Aid blender is very powerful and gets things nice and smooth and does all I really need it to do.


----------



## skyblue

Corky,there is a bit of a learning curve on the Vita Mix.  I have found that I need to add the liquid first, then add hard ingredients.  I start slowly, increasing the speed and then flip that super power switch.  Clean up is a breeze:  Just whirl around soapy dish water on high power and rinse.  I always hated taking my blender apart after each use to clean it.  You've got 30 days to get the hang of it.


----------



## Jen

I have had a GREAT day!! Here at work we have a manufacturer that sends us Visa gift cards when we go over our quota. My boss (aka dad) called me into his office today and gave me $500 worth of gift cards!! WOAH!! It would have been a little bit better if this came before I splurged on all of that stuff, but oh well. I know since I splurged on that stuff I _should_ use them to buy things like groceries, but I probably won't!! What to buy?!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Woohoo Jen!  I can help you spend those if you really don't have any ideas for what you want to buy


----------



## cmg.sweet

Someone talk me down!!!!  I've seen the big urban decay eyeliner set a few times while cruising sephora and ulta and each time all that really stood out to me were the bright blue pencils and the pricetag.  On a whim, and after reading AddieLove's posts about them, I just decided to take a closer look and realized that quite a few of the colors look fairly neutral and at $17 each separately the price really doesn't look that bad after all.  So, does anyone else use this brand of eyeliner?  Does anyone absolutely hate it?  I have non-existent eyelashes and really small eyes so I'm trying to focus on making them look bigger and more open and making them the focus of my makeup.

I'm really liking the redness solutions daily cream and redness solutions mineral powder that I got from clinique, I've noticed an improvement in the redness on my cheeks overall and it is practically invisible when i wear the powder


----------



## Kindle Krista

I used my Tarte eyeliners that I bought a couple of weeks ago today. They came in the mail earlier this week. I LOVE them. They go on so smooth and easy...no tugging. I got a Tarte mascara too and I'm not sure if I ordered a set that included it or what lol. But that was great too. Went on nice and easy. I'm pleased!  

And I used my Clarisonic last night and this morning too with my Purity. Hope to see my dry skin disappear soon


----------



## Reyn

I use the tarte eyeliner pencils too.  I don't typically wear a lot of makeup but these are a must for me!  I wear them, shadow and mascara everyday.  Only occasionally do I wear foundation and lipstick.


----------



## Jen

I know Neo uses the tarte for her waterline, they're good as regular eyeliners as well?  I'm super picky about mine, but eyeliner is a must.  And I only use the self sharpening retractable ones, I can't stand having to sharpen them.  Is that how those are?  
Speaking of Neo, where on earth is she?!  It's been forever since we've heard from her!!  

Hmmm.  I bet I can cause some damage at Sephora with my new gift cards.....


----------



## Reyn

The Tarte eyeliners I have are really fat and you have to sharpen them.  The set I bought was from QVC (I linked to them in earlier posts and will find it again if you need me to.) and contained 3 pencils (a brown, dark blue, and champagne color - great as a highlighter) and a sharpener.  I use them to line the upper and lower lids but not the water line.  I can do a thin line but it takes a little practice and would probably help if I sharpened them to more of a point.  They are listed as waterproof and they do last all day for me and the previous cheap stuff didn't even come close.


----------



## Jen

I think I saw those, thanks though!  Unfortunately the ones that need sharpening are just too thick for me if it's not super sharp, and I end up wasting it sharpening them so much!  I'm going to try Clinique's quicklimer next.  Currently I'm using Mary Kay, I don't love it.  

I think I decided to use some GC money to buy a Stitch & Swash tote bag!  I have been droooooling over that forever, how cool to get one pretty much free!!  Now, the color choices will be hard.....


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> I know Neo uses the tarte for her waterline, they're good as regular eyeliners as well? I'm super picky about mine, but eyeliner is a must. And I only use the self sharpening retractable ones, I can't stand having to sharpen them. Is that how those are?
> Speaking of Neo, where on earth is she?! It's been forever since we've heard from her!!


I think Neo is on vacation in Hawaii!


----------



## Reyn

Jen said:


> I think I saw those, thanks though! Unfortunately the ones that need sharpening are just too thick for me if it's not super sharp, and I end up wasting it sharpening them so much! I'm going to try Clinique's quicklimer next. Currently I'm using Mary Kay, I don't love it.
> 
> I think I decided to use some GC money to buy a Stitch & Swash tote bag! I have been droooooling over that forever, how cool to get one pretty much free!! Now, the color choices will be hard.....


No problem! I would love one of those bags, just not in the budget right now  Maybe one day.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Reyn said:


> The Tarte eyeliners I have are really fat and you have to sharpen them. The set I bought was from QVC (I linked to them in earlier posts and will find it again if you need me to.) and contained 3 pencils (a brown, dark blue, and champagne color - great as a highlighter) and a sharpener. I use them to line the upper and lower lids but not the water line. I can do a thin line but it takes a little practice and would probably help if I sharpened them to more of a point. They are listed as waterproof and they do last all day for me and the previous cheap stuff didn't even come close.


I went off of your recommendation a few weeks ago and ordered this set http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A203025. I didn't order a Tarte mascara but somehow I got one. This is the one that came http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A141084.desc.Lights-Camera-Lashes-4in1-Natural-Mascara-from-tarte. I love it too! The eyeliners are great. I wore the eyeliner in bronze today and it looks just as good tonight as it did when I put it on this morning. Thanks so much for the recommendation. I'm thrilled.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Krista said:


> I went off of your recommendation a few weeks ago and ordered this set http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A203025. I didn't order a Tarte mascara but somehow I got one. This is the one that came http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A141084.desc.Lights-Camera-Lashes-4in1-Natural-Mascara-from-tarte. I love it too! The eyeliners are great. I wore the eyeliner in bronze today and it looks just as good tonight as it did when I put it on this morning. Thanks so much for the recommendation. I'm thrilled.


I keep looking at that set myself, but I just usually prefer the smaller stick eyeliners, though I don't need a super sharp thin point. I have their waterline liner, though, and I'm fairly underwhelmed. It's not irritating, which is a plus, but it doesn't stick well either and has to be renewed every few hours or so even with my very dry eyes. And the chocolate color I chose has a bit too much red in it--at times, it almost looks like my inner lid is bloodshot. 

I like these colors a lot though, so I still might try them.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Jen said:


> I think I saw those, thanks though! Unfortunately the ones that need sharpening are just too thick for me if it's not super sharp, and I end up wasting it sharpening them so much! I'm going to try Clinique's quicklimer next. Currently I'm using Mary Kay, I don't love it.


I'm with ya, Jen. Hate keeping track of a sharpener but I do really need to find a better eyeliner because I'm also with you on my Mary Kay, it isn't doing it for me. I might break down and try the Tartes, but they're a bit spendy.

OTOH, I'm thinking the Clarisonic and the Meteorites were well worth the expense because Mr. U2C has been saying I'm looking particularly pretty lately. His eyesight is clearly failing but I think I'm not going to nag him to get his eyes checked quite yet.

_ETA: It just occurred to me that he probably wants to buy something he knows I won't approve of therefore the compliments. I wonder what it is._


----------



## cmg.sweet

unknown2cherubim said:


> I'm with ya, Jen. Hate keeping track of a sharpener but I do really need to find a better eyeliner because I'm also with you on my Mary Kay, it isn't doing it for me. I might break down and try the Tartes, but they're a bit spendy.
> 
> OTOH, I'm thinking the Clarisonic and the Meteorites were well worth the expense because Mr. U2C has been saying I'm looking particularly pretty lately. His eyesight is clearly failing but I think I'm not going to nag him to get his eyes checked quite yet.
> 
> _ETA: It just occurred to me that he probably wants to buy something he knows I won't approve of therefore the compliments. I wonder what it is._


Let us know when you find out what it is!


----------



## Jen

unknown2cherubim said:


> _ETA: It just occurred to me that he probably wants to buy something he knows I won't approve of therefore the compliments. I wonder what it is._


OR - you really do look pretty!! I believe those two things have also greatly improved my complexion. My DH has not commented though! So let us know what he wants!! 

I'm close to pushing the button on the Stich & Swash bag. And the matching cosmetic bag to go with it. I think I'm going to go with the dark grey leather tote with light grey leaves, can't decide if I want them on both sides or just one. I want something that will match both black and brown. Even though I have these gift cards so it's practically free it's still a bit of sticker shock!! But it's so, soooo pretty. And will last forever. This is the argument I've been having in my head for the last 24 hours!!

I'm going to try to be practical with the other half of these gift cards and maybe go get some new glasses. I only wear them for reading & at work at the computer, but I've been wanting new ones for awhile.


----------



## angelmum3

That's funny about Mr U2C!  

We're going stir crazy - shoveled ourselves out - the way our house is situated on a hill,, our front porch, front door created a vortex - and it was crazy getting ourselves shoveled out!  The roads are still crazy - outside of our town - so that's deceptive!  Our town did a great job, you can see blacktop - but other major roads are still one lane (down from 3 - well its each way - for other Chicagoans its Lake/Cook Road that shocked us was still one lane each way, 

I made homemade apple pie, and a nice Julia Child Beouf bourguignon!

I hope to get to spend some money soon - I'm getting older in 4 days!


----------



## angelmum3

Kindle Krista said:


> Cmg, congrats on the weight loss quest. I'm on that quest too. Down 15.4 pounds since I started Weight Watchers at the end of December. I love the support of everyone in the weight loss thread here.  Sorry to hear about your tail light though. That's a bummer.
> 
> I bought the Tassi's that everyone raved about. They just shipped. I ordered them from QVC. Cmg, I'm not sure how long it takes to receive a order from Philosophy but I ordered Purity from QVC and it took a little under a week. Just came yesterday. Love it.
> 
> My face has been so dry from the winter weather (and we are getting blasted with more tonight and tomorrow). I have tried hope in a jar. I have some in the cupboard but I'm not sure I like the smell. I ordered the Bare Escentuals moisturizer and am waiting for that to come. I might be begging for suggestions eventually. I hate flaky dry skin on my forehead.


Krista - I hated Hope in a Jar too!

I use this 








Adrienne's Advanced Formula 5 Essentials Creme has been made even better with the exciting Deep Penetrating QuSome® technology. The highly effective 5 Essentials face and eye cremes contain all the age-defying ingredients we have used in previous formulations, with the addition of QuSomes® to provide even more potent benefits. Now is the perfect time to stock up, because you receive two 4.5 oz. piggyback jars.

Signature Club A Advanced Formula 5 Essentials Creme + 1 For Face and Eyes with Deep Penetrating QuSomes® Features:

Deep penetrating multi-functional creme works to provide nourishing hydration as it helps firm, brighten and protect skin from moisture loss day and night
Formulated with QuSome® technology, a patented nano-delivery system that has the ability to form a sphere around the key ingredients in this formulation, helping to penetrate these key ingredients deep into the outer layers of skin
Contains encapsulated Vinoplex grape polyphenol antioxidants, AHAs and Retinol, a blend that helps replenish and restore the skin's youthful look
Piggyback jar with the face creme in the base and the eye creme in the lid
Made in USA
To Use: Apply both cremes AM and PM, under makeup or alone.

http://beauty.hsn.com/signature-club-a-by-adrienne-advanced-formula-5-essentials-creme-1-with-qusomes-duo_p-3670480_xp.aspx?o=PD-RI&sz=0&ocm=BS|147|bs0011&attr=147&subcat=&cat=&dept=bs0011&sf=bs&gs=&prev=hp!sf!4318!147&cm_sp=Recommended*PD*right

and of course it gets great reviews - she also has a line of that Moraccan Argan oil - she started her line because she thought cosmetics were too expensive - I think she did start selling her line there- but the price was outrageous - I've been a fan of this 5 essential cream for years - the 2 jars last me all year, and yes, I apply once a day every day - I've given it to dh when he gets sunburned, to dd at times - I forget when she first talked of the ingredients, it all was great stuff, it doesnt "burn" if you get it in your eyes! Its thicker and creamier than Hope in a Jar!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Thank you, angelmum! I have used some of Adrienne's products before but not for quite some time. I will check into hers! I appreciate your help!


----------



## VictoriaP

I'm going to try to knock out a couple of the travel product reviews over the next few days. I think I've covered some things, like the 3-1-1 toiletry tubes, pretty in depth already, but there's a few that I think got mostly a mention when I first bought them, so a little more detail might be helpful now that they've gone on a full week's trip with me. LOL

First up: The new cosmetic kit.



(I bought the pink version, of course, but the black was the only one turning up on linkmaker for some reason)

What I liked: This roll up cosmetic holder really does hold a great deal. Because I probably, as usual, was carrying too much, I did ultimately decide to put my Clarisonic Mia, cable, Tassi, and two brush heads into the travel bag that came with the Mia (bought directly from Clarisonic, these aren't standard with most Mia's). And all the stupid 3 oz containers of various liquidy goo were in their quart zip top bag. But everything else was in here--mineral makeup bits, all the EcoTools brushes I'd bought, my hairbrush, supplies for that time of month, all the pharmacopeia that we take along (little baggies of aleve, imodium, etc.), things like eyelash curlers and tweezers and nail files and clippers and all that stuff.

What was nice about this was the fact that with four sections, it was easy to organize. All the makeup went in one, all the brushes in another, and so on. In actual use in the hotel, this mean finding things was an absolute breeze. I could even tell DH where the nail clippers were--"top pouch in the hanging case, along with all the other tools". I felt very organized. LOL

What I didn't like:

Relatively minor--this particular unit has two small loops, one on the side that's presumably for carrying, the other at the top when unrolled that's for hanging (you can see that loop on the picture above). The problem is, the carrying loop is really too small to be very comfortable when full, and the "hanging" loop is too small to fit on some of the larger hooks that are out there. And heaven forbid you're either in a room with no hook or the hook is needed for something else! I ended up adding a black velcro cable tie to mine before I left, and was glad I had, because the hook was way the heck away from the sink where I needed most of the kit's contents. The velcro let me wrap it around a towel bar. Poor design choice there, they really need a real hook like most hanging kits have. And an actual handle would be useful.

Also fairly minor--when hanging, the design of the pyramidal pockets doesn't quite hold everything in perfectly when you unzip them. In my case at least, leaving them unzipped was a recipe for having stuff fall out.

Fairly major--SIZE. This isn't a small unit. Rolled up, it's pretty substantial, and it doesn't squish well when filled (a good thing from a protection standpoint). If all you're taking is a 19" carryon, hoo boy, this may not be the right choice for you. Forget throwing your cosmetics in on top of everything else, or just squishing things in where they fit, this baby needs its own assigned place in your suitcase. Mine had to be packed first. The packing cubes and folder I bought were basically a necessity once I added this thing, because I needed to really hyper organize everything else to make it all fit reasonably well. It's about the size of a narrow shoebox (about 12x6 estimate, dimensions are probably on the listing). Now again, I was carrying a week's worth of clothing and way too much other gear in a 20" suitcase, so for someone more sensible, this may not be an issue. But I'm still trying to figure out how to wedge another pair of shoes in there, and this thing kept me from being able to do so. 

Plus of course, bigger means more space that your brain thinks it needs to fill. Look, I still have room for those Tarte eyeliners! *hee hee*

Overall grade: B I do like this product a great deal in spite of the issues. Between this and the packing cubes, my packing for the return trip went a LOT faster and easier than usual. Now that I've packed it once, and have a feel for it, I think it will be fairly easy to do for the next trip. On site, it was terrific to have a spot for everything and made it easier to "put things away" as soon as I was done with them. I just have to make sure it will fit in the next suitcase I buy. LOL


----------



## skyblue

*Victoria,*

Do you have any of those suction cup hooks? I use them in our shower for our bath "scrubbies" and an occasional towel. This might help with this issue if there's tile or glass.

The other thing I do is loop that tiny loop onto a hanger and hang it on a door handle or the hook on the back of the door.

Thanks for your very thorough reviews!


----------



## VictoriaP

Next up: Royce Mini Leather Jewelry box



Link is to what I bought, but lordy, look around. It wasn't nearly at the high end of that price range when I bought it. Other options may be available under different names or from different vendors, and right now other colors are cheaper.

What I liked--Held three necklaces (one a fairly bulky crystal and glass one), two rings, three pair of earrings and a bracelet, without anything breaking, in a nice compact package. Yes, I overpacked jewelry too. The ring bar in the lid was great for keeping the rings separated from the rest.

What I didn't like--The two little snap pockets in the lid are useless for anything bigger than tiny ear studs. Forget dangles, large hoops that are currently in fashion, or anything with any kind of dimension to them. Those pockets simply don't expand. It also would have been very helpful to have a couple of extra velvet drawstring bags to keep each piece separate from the others, or some sort of center spindle to wrap the necklaces around, or something. I happened to have two small velvet bags from Xmas gifts lying around and used those, but I'm hunting for a couple more.

And the pink was really more like the old Crayola "flesh" toned crayon. But that's pretty minor. LOL

Overall grade--B+ in spite of the above defects. I'll never carry a full jewelry roll again unless I need to carry a big crystal set for another costume ball. This unit took up way less space--a little bigger than my fist--the harder sides meant I felt my glass/crystal pieces were a little safer, and everything fit in there neatly with a bit of work. I really liked this piece a lot, it feels well made and I don't doubt it will last me for many years so long as I don't kill the zipper by grossly overpacking it.


----------



## VictoriaP

skyblue said:


> *Victoria,*
> 
> Do you have any of those suction cup hooks? I use them in our shower for our bath "scrubbies" and an occasional towel. This might help with this issue if there's tile or glass.
> 
> The other thing I do is loop that tiny loop onto a hanger and hang it on a door handle or the hook on the back of the door.
> 
> Thanks for your very thorough reviews!


You're welcome!

I've yet to find a suction cup hook that actually works over time for anything even marginally heavy. Most of them lose cohesion within minutes--certainly within a day or so. Even the good ones are a problem, even when I dampen the cup first or use oil on it. It's frustrating. If you've got a recommendation on that score, I'm all ears, because I have a number of things just around the house I could use them for!

I did look at carabiners (full size ones) at REI, but ultimately decided that it was silly to spend money on something like that when I have a million velcro cable ties at home. I might ultimately cannibalize an older hanging unit for its hook though. LOL


----------



## VictoriaP

One more for now--then hubby's home and it's time to go shopping! 

Eagle Creek Pack It Folder, 15 inch



What I liked: I'll admit it, I'm a convert. I thought I knew how to fold clothes just fine--who needs a packing board? But this just works. As with everything else, I overstuffed the heck out of it, it barely closed, but man, it was all in such a nice neat package when I arrived. There were barely any wrinkles too. Very well made, I've no doubts this will be with me for as long as the velcro itself holds up--should be years of use.

What I disliked: I want the bigger one. LOL However, the bigger one won't fit in the suitcase along with that darn cosmetic roll. And all those extra shoes I'm still trying to find room for!

Overall grade: A-; would be a full A+ if it weren't for the price. However, there's a set available sometimes on Amazon and ebags (or in some REI stores) that's a three piece set of a folder, the regular size packing cube, and a smaller pouch for around $25-30. If you're not picky about color, it's a steal!

Here's one example--saw this color in REI and hated it, but we know I'm a little silly about these things:


----------



## skyblue

Victoria, I can't live without PACKING CUBES!  I either fold or roll my clothing and place in the cubes according to item:  All tops in one, bottoms in another, socks and undergarments, etc.  Hubby insisted I try them and they work great!  Everything stays neat and organized and it's easy to locate the items I need quickly.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm glad to see I'm not the only packing cubes convert!  My husband makes fun of it but my packing goes so much smoother than his does.


----------



## Jen

Came home today and UPS brought me my Sigma brushes AND my silk gown and robe.  LOVE them both!  I haven't used either yet so I'll report back with a review of both.  

Okay guys, explain it to me. I do not get the packing cubes.  Why are they so great?  I travel a decent amount, I'm always looking for ways to improve.


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, thanks for posting those reviews! It sounds like the hype may very well be warranted. And I really like that you don't have to do touch ups very often. 
HD television is possibly the greatest crime for females. Ugh. Thank goodness for post production! I look forward to hearing about your experiments with the concealer, brush and eye cream.

Yikes! That weather sounds terrible! If you have to drive around, please be safe!

Well, the trip to Dallas was canceled due to bad weather. Can't say I'm broken up about it. I was not looking forward to driving on icy roads, though I do wish I could have attended that party. It sleeted a bit here and the porch is covered in a thick layer of ice. I have errands I need to run (things I need to buy ), but I think I'll wait for the ice to melt.

*Jen*, congrats on the gift cards! I say spend with abandon! 

The waterline pencil Neo mentioned is Tarte's EmphasEYES Inner Rim Eyeliner Pencil. I find it works well on the waterline for me (I got the black colour, of course), but I think it's too hard to be used as lid eyeliner.

For eyeliner you don't have to sharpen, I really liked MAC's Technakohl Liner. It's waterproof (which helps for the waterline), easy to apply and is the twist type. I used to use Clinique's Quickliner. It was my go-to eyeliner for at least a couple of years. I remember liking it, but it didn't last on my waterline at all. Aside from that, it was great. I loved the little smudger on the other side. Getting a new smudge brush with every eyeliner purchase was probably why I used it for so long. It's so convenient and fantastic.

Please show us pictures of your S&S bag if and when you get it!

And I look forward to hearing your review on the Sigma brushes, particularly if they shed or not.

*Cmg*, taking a closer look at them was my one fatal mistake. I can't remember who it was here that first recommended the UD 24/7 pencils (Julip, perhaps?), but ever since then I've loved them. I love how smoothly they apply. They are a bit thicker of a pencil, not as thick as the Tarte ones on QVC, but if you're wanting a precise, super thin line, then you may not care for them. I can get a pretty thin line from them, but YMMV. Something like a liquid liner (I've never used this type because I've heard you have to have an incredibly steady hand), a liner you can twist up or maybe even a gel liner would suit your needs if you're wanting thin and precise. I'm actually tempted to purchase a gel liner from Bobbi Brown or MAC because I've heard they last longer than anything for the waterline.

I almost always apply an eyeshadow on top of my lid liner to give a bit of a smudged look. I've found that not all 24/7 colours are created equal regarding how long they last on the waterline. I haven't tried them all, but I've noticed Perversion lasts the longest and then Zero. So what I end up doing is applying one of those to my waterline and then lining just outside of it with the same pencil or a colored one if the look calls for it.

There are only two or three colours I'm not crazy about, the bright blue one being my least favorite. I'm not that big of a colour eyeliner person, though. You're right that the majority of the colours are nice and neutral. My favorite is Perversion and, truth be told, the reason I bought the set. It is such a beautiful, pure black, and it's only available in that set. My fingers are crossed that they'll start carrying it as a regular item so I can buy it separately when I run out.

Before buying the set, I'd definitely test out the eyeliner to see how you like it. Maybe buy one of those mini sets or one of the pencils for $17. That way if you hate it, you can just return it or if you love it, you can indulge!

Is it necessary? Absolutely not. Do I regret purchasing? Heck no! At $6 or so a pencil (plus a free sharpener), it's a great deal. And I figure I can give away the colours I don't care for to friends with a penchant for colourful eyeliner.

By the way, here are a couple of websites with reviews and swatches:
http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-15th-anniversary-247-eyeliner-set-review-photos-swatches
http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/01/urban-decay-15-year-anniversary-247-pencil-set-review-swatches-photos.html

*U2C*, love the story about Mr. U2C! I'm sure he's calling you pretty because you are! Getting something he wants would just be a bonus. 

*Victoria*, thanks for the reviews! I'm really interested in that Pack It Folder. I often take suits and easily-wrinkled shirts and dresses when I travel. And it's such a pain to have to hand-carry it.

I've never even heard of packing cubes before. I'm with Jen: Why are they so great? Do they not take up more space?

Well, I decided to try Shiseido Spotscover Foundation. I think it's waaay too thick to be a foundation, but I think it may be "the one" as a concealer. I need to work with it a bit more to see. I applied too much today and it caked in a couple spots. I think I need to mix it with eye cream for undereye concealer. But I've never seen anything this pigmented. I mean, wow. It covers better than the Kat Von D, Laura Mercier, Amazing Concealer, even the Hard Candy. It's only $16.50 on one site, and with as little as you need to use, it'll last forever.

The downsides: 
1. There are only two colour choices. Seriously! It's ridiculous. I use the lightest (S100) for any spots on the face and I mix both colours for under my eyes.
2. It's not sold in physical stores in the US. Although, I've read you can buy it through imomoko.com. I got mine from a friend in Korea who went on a business trip to Japan where they sell it everywhere.
3. It's super thick. This doesn't have to be a downside, as I think that's partly what gives it such great coverage and will make it last forever. But it's pretty easy to cake, so you need to be really careful.



By the way, where is *Julip*? I miss her enabling happy posts.

Yikes! Okay, I need to check in more often. Because my posts end up being forever long!


----------



## VictoriaP

Regarding folders and cubes--

I *do* think it's possible in some ways that they can take up more space, or at least feel that way, if you're natively the kind of packer like me who likes to shove things into nooks and crannies.  Personally, I've found that the tie-down straps in most luggage are near useless--they tear off (my current 28" suitcase has that problem), they crush my clothing if they're strapped tight enough to keep things from moving about when the suitcase is vertical, and they don't even do that sort of thing very well anyway.  

For recent trips, I'd been using a few of my excess Borsa Bella Kindle bags as travel pouches to hold bits like chargers for all the electronics.  For this trip, besides the new cosmetic kit (which I was suckered into because it was pink, let's be fair) and the 15" folder, I bought a half size Eagle Creek cube and a half "tube cube".  The half cube went for holding socks, underwear, and a bit of lingerie.  The tube cube went strictly to holding all those darn charging bits--I carry a travel surge suppressor and a travel extension cord, as well as the charging brick for the ipad, the camera battery charger, and who remembers what all else.  Cables themselves are wrapped into smaller coils and stuck into another organizer thing I'll talk about at some point, but they would definitely have fit into the cube.

Here's what was useful for me--those two cubes fit into the LID of the suitcase, and I still had room for a pair of slippers in there.  So they were well out of the way of the rest of my gear.  When I got to where I was going, unpacking was a breeze--just put the whole cube into a drawer, cube and all, and unzip the lid.  I put a gallon sized ziploc in the half cube, and all the delicates that needed laundering ended up in that over the course of the trip; when I packed to go home, I sealed it and tossed it right back into the cube--the bag keeping clean separate from dirty, but everything still fit into one small container.  Using the tube cube for the electronic bits meant I knew when I'd missed something--the cube wasn't quite as full yet as it had been on the way out--oh wait, the extension cord!  I might have left it behind if I had been still just tossing things into the suitcase wherever they'd fit.

The folder is one of those stupidly brilliant things though.  As I said, I was carrying a LOT this time through.  That 15" folder had a pair of jeans, four shirts/light sweaters of varying weights, a denim jacket, and a pair of flannel pjs for the pajama party.  It did not hold everything--I still had a couple of pieces outside that setup, but it held more than enough for a single long weekend trip, and far more compactly than I would have been able to make it stay on its own.  And again, minimal wrinkling--though I do try to pack mostly good travel fabrics when I can.

The folder + cosmetic case took up a great deal of space in the suitcase, but there were still several inches of room to one side.  That's where the Clarisonic case, Sonicare, travel humidifier, and a couple of bits of small stuff ended up.  An extra blouse or two were folded and placed on top of the folder as well.  Since I don't normally carry either the flannel pjs or the slippers, I should have a bit more room on the next trip to play with, and that's where another pair of shoes will end up.  LOL  Of course, that's assuming I don't switch suitcases before then...

The nice thing was, if you need to open your suitcase for anything, it's all very neatly organized so everything is very easy to find.  If TSA needs to hunt through for something, they're not pawing through your underwear; most packing cubes have a see through mesh lid so you can figure out the contents pretty quickly.  That lid also helps protect things from snagging on other stuff--I lost a loose weave sweater to one trip when a shoe heel or something equally poky caught on it and destroyed it last year.

My .02 worth--as I said, I'm a convert, and I may not yet be done picking these up.  Ebags offers several cube sets of varying sizes at really good prices; while the Eagle Creek ones are excellent quality, I really only went with that brand because I could grab it locally at the last minute at the REI five minutes from my house.  If I had the time and forethought to purchase in advance, Ebags (either through their own site or through Amazon) has way better deals and I doubt the quality is significantly less.


----------



## VictoriaP

New travel purchase: http://www.ebags.com/product/caribbean-joe/malibu-21-hardshell-spinner-carry-on/155089?productid=10105856

I finally made up my mind on a new suitcase--or at least, on taking a closer look at one. I hemmed and hawed on this decision for too long though, so my two color choices I'd agonized over were both gone...no pink luggage for me this time. LOL The reviews on the three piece set were what sold me, though I did ultimately stick with just picking up the carryon, since we have three (don't ask) perfectly good full size wheeled pieces already that we can check. I wanted a four wheeled spinner that was hard shelled and very light; on paper this seems to be a good option for the price, and the three piece set of the same stuff was surprisingly well reviewed. We'll see how it looks and works when it gets here.

I went with ebags.com for this purchase for two reasons; lowest price and free shipping on returns if I don't like it. I added some other things (shoe bags and some small padded cubes) to bring it up to their minimum for free shipping on the outbound direction as well. I figure at this point, I really do need to actually try putting everything into it to know whether or not it's going to work, so having the ability to send it back at no cost to me is a necessity. Should be here by next Friday, fingers crossed as we all know how much I hate waiting!

Next up...zappos.com. *cue suspenseful music* LMAO


----------



## cmg.sweet

I have two sets of the ebags cubes, 1 set has 3 sizes and one has 3 large ones. I think they work great but I've never used the name brand ones so I don't know how they compare.


----------



## Jane917

Victoria, I am looking forward to hearing your review about the new suitcase. I am also looking for a small (doesn't have to be carry-on because I have one) to get me through my weekly travels (by car). I have been looking at the Rick Steves' bags. I am not sure I want the hard sided, because I am always stuffing things in the pockets. While looking at Eagle Creek packing cubes videos I saw a small suitcase that look great, but I haven't looked into it. I assume it was also an EC. My current weekly travel suitcase is a cheap Dockers from Penny's. It weighs a ton even when empty! In the fall and spring I can use my nice carry-on, but during winter I need something bigger to handle the bulkier clothes. 

Don't get me talking about Zappos!


----------



## corkyb

My two carry on travel pros lasted me for over 20 years.  I did purchase the four wheeled 25 inch hard sided purple delsey (ebags is only carrying the discontinued two wheeler).  Not sure I am going to keep it or not.  It is so light, it is almost unbelievable and that is what attracted me to it.  Welll, that and the color, It matches my VB purple punch duffel. However, I may return it due to size. MY 25 inch travel pro bit the dust and i haven't found a suitable replacement that didn't look either much larger (26 ") or much smaller.  I sense  few ebags purchses this weekend.


----------



## VictoriaP

Cmg.sweet, I can't imagine the ebags cubes perform any differently than a name brand, so the only question I'd have is with durability.  How long have you had yours and how often do you use them?  Love that raspberry color, though the "blossom" pink they USED to sell (grr...) is exactly up my alley.

Jane & Paula--I really struggled with this one, and I still am. My soft sides just aren't holding up over time, they're very heavy to begin with, and the carryon only has two wheels, which means it falls forward if you breathe on it. LOL The hard sided was appealing to me because I never do use the outside pockets, they're SO much lighter than the regular soft sides, and they just look a bit funky and cool.  What I don't like is that many models curved the exteriors weirdly, so they hold less in some cases, and that most have an extreme high gloss finish that won't wear well, especially if the baggage handlers get a hold of them.

Our large bags that go checked are actually 28" models.  Since they've only taken a handful of trips and are still in decent (not great) condition, it's tough to vote to change them out, and that's the other part I keep going back to.  They have four wheels...but I weighed mine last night and we're talking nearly fifteen pounds EMPTY.  Since so many airlines are charging for weight over fifty now, that's a lot!  We had to shuffle stuff into already overpacked carryons on the way back from NOLA because we were three pounds over.  (DH was carrying a fairly tiny satchel for his underseat item; I should find him a good distressed leather backpack, he'd probably consider carrying that...)

And of course, luggage sets are cheaper than buying pieces separately, so the temptation to just upgrade it all is high!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

My buying has been limited to the kitchen this week.

I finally got my dream bread machine, the mini Zojirushi!


And an electric knife: 


Mad kudos for cobbie for taking the time to send me directions on how to post pictures that are links! Thank you so much.


----------



## Kindle Krista

I love reading all the reviews! This thread is always the first one I check when I log on


----------



## Hippie2MARS

As far as eyeliners go, I prefer Glimmersticks by Avon. I realize there is quite a bit of bias against Avon products, but I love them. All my eyeshadows, eyeliners and even my skin care are Avon. I have tried many of the pricier brands but haven't found that they work any better, and it's convenient for me to get my products. Plus with a 100% quarantee, I can try and return (if necessary) with no problem. No, I don't work for them, but I did sell Avon for many years. 

I can't believe I haven't mentioned this before, but I use ONLY LipSense by SeneGence lip products, because they truly do last a full day, if not longer. You can only buy it through a distributor and I haven't had one in years. Instead I buy it on eBay. It's about $20 per tube and you have to follow it up with a gloss (the one they sell is luscious, made with shea butter, but I've used Burt's Bees lip balm over it too). My best friend is wild about the Sheer Berry shade, and my favorite is Currant. When all the new "long-lasting" lipsticks started coming on the market, I tried them all trying to find a cheaper version. Some of them work well, but none have the staying power of the SeneGence products. You have to be careful applying, because onces it's on, it's on! I don't want to link to a specific site since they are owned by individuals, but you can do a Google search for LipSense and you will find many pages!


----------



## Addie

Victoria, thanks for explaining how you use the cubes and folder! I don't travel a ton, but when I do, I always have trouble packing. I think I may have to pick up a couple cubes and a folder to try.

I've never had one of those hardshell suitcases. I didn't realize they were so much lighter. Looking forward to hearing your review of your new suitcase as well!

Cobbie, thanks for the video link! Makes me really want to get the folder now. That's so neat and simple!

H2M, I really like that bread maker! I love how it makes a smaller loaf.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

AddieLove said:


> Victoria, thanks for explaining how you use the cubes and folder! I don't travel a ton, but when I do, I always have trouble packing. I think I may have to pick up a couple cubes and a folder to try.
> 
> I've never had one of those hardshell suitcases. I didn't realize they were so much lighter. Looking forward to hearing your review of your new suitcase as well!
> 
> Cobbie, thanks for the video link! Makes me really want to get the folder now. That's so neat and simple!
> 
> H2M, I really like that bread maker! I love how it makes a smaller loaf.


Thanks, me too. That's actually the main reason I chose this model. I live alone, and have been throwing out about the last 1/3 of every loaf. This smaller machine takes up very little space, makes a perfect sized loaf, also makes cookie dough, regular bread dough, cakes and jam! It's super simple to use.


----------



## mom2karen

Hippie2MARS said:


> My buying has been limited to the kitchen this week.
> 
> And an electric knife:


After you try the knife out, let me know how you like it. We need one too.


----------



## cmg.sweet

AddieLove said:


> *Cmg*,
> 
> By the way, here are a couple of websites with reviews and swatches:
> http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-15th-anniversary-247-eyeliner-set-review-photos-swatches
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/01/urban-decay-15-year-anniversary-247-pencil-set-review-swatches-photos.html


Thanks for sharing these links....now I really want them!


----------



## cmg.sweet

VictoriaP said:


> Cmg.sweet, I can't imagine the ebags cubes perform any differently than a name brand, so the only question I'd have is with durability. How long have you had yours and how often do you use them? Love that raspberry color, though the "blossom" pink they USED to sell (grr...) is exactly up my alley.


I use them 2 or 3 times a year, mostly for organizing and packing for going on cruises (I've only flown once in the last 6 years (to NYC) and they went on that trip too and saved me lots of space for souvenirs on the return trip). The zippers glide smoothly and seem very well made, no snags in the fabric...I can see them lasting for years.

I have this set in raspberry, it is a nice rich red http://www.ebags.com/product/ebags/large-packing-cubes-3pc-set/48438?productid=1234147

And I have this set in rasberry http://www.ebags.com/product/ebags/packing-cubes-3pc-set/13032?productid=65823&rlid=detail&rcode=res1102051538970752171692

A small warning though, when I bought them the two "raspberries" were not the same color. The fabric is the same quality in both, but they do not match exactly. Not a problem for me, but wanted to mention it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Those cubes seem interesting.  I will be traveling in a few months.  I just can't figure out how they save room instead of taking up more room.


----------



## Pushka

I knew I shouldn't have popped in here.  Like KindleGracie, these travel cubes sound very interesting. Like someone else said, I use my borsa bell a bag for all the electrical cables in travel, but I am thinking how easy it will be to unpack simply by taking out all the various packets and popping them into a drawer.  I am thinking undies in one, t shirts in another, shirts in the foldup one, pants/skirts in another and my normal makeup bag.  But as KindleGracie said, the makeup bag always takes up a big chunk, so do these bags really "work". I know they will keep things tidy but size worries me.


----------



## cmg.sweet

For me, I use them to compact what I'm packing.   90% of my work tops are made out of fabric that won't wrinkle, and when I travel I like to carry my work tops since they look nicer and won't wrinkle.  I can cram alot of those shirts (or jeans) into one of these little cubes!  The cubes are made of a fairly thin material that isn't rigid which makes it easier to pack around them so they don't really take up much room.


----------



## Pushka

Ok, I am convinced.    I have two of the shirt packs on my way, and several of the ebags packing scheme.  Sweet.


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> Victoria, great bag find. This is probably another of my "duh" questions but what is the advantage of having a 2-wheeled bag?


I'm assuming you mean 4 wheeled--because the two wheeled version I'm definitely giving up, they don't balance very well at all when filled. At least, none of the ones I've owned have! (could be user error...) 

As for the four wheeled, while you have the option to tilt them back and drag them behind you just as with a two wheeler, with the four wheels you can opt to leave it on all fours and just guide it along at your side, or even push it along ahead of you. When I reach the end of the jetway right now, I have to put the handle down on my two wheel model and pick it up to carry it on the plane. With a four wheel, you simply turn it sideways (the wheels all rotate) and push it in front of you down the aisle to your seat. Much better for my fatigue issues, which are pretty strained by travel anyway.

Our big four wheeled units were the first we had of the type, and it's just a massive convenience. Stuff them silly, they're still very very stable, and extremely easy to maneuver.

Speaking of travel, I bought this little case on Etsy today to deal with those pesky feathered headbands that are beginning to multiply around here...
















It's actually a small vintage wig case! Just 8"x6"--toupee sized?  I'm going to see if I can hunt down a bigger one for here at home, seems like a good way to keep the cats out of those headbands and clips. This one has a fuchsia pink liner...I think it was meant to be! LOLOLOL


----------



## skyblue

VictoriaP said:


> I'm assuming you mean 4 wheeled--because the two wheeled version I'm definitely giving up, they don't balance very well at all when filled. At least, none of the ones I've owned have! (could be user error...)
> 
> As for the four wheeled, while you have the option to tilt them back and drag them behind you just as with a two wheeler, with the four wheels you can opt to leave it on all fours and just guide it along at your side, or even push it along ahead of you. When I reach the end of the jetway right now, I have to put the handle down on my two wheel model and pick it up to carry it on the plane. With a four wheel, you simply turn it sideways (the wheels all rotate) and push it in front of you down the aisle to your seat. Much better for my fatigue issues, which are pretty strained by travel anyway.
> 
> Our big four wheeled units were the first we had of the type, and it's just a massive convenience. Stuff them
> silly, they're still very very stable, and extremely easy to maneuver.
> 
> Now I seriously NEED a 4 wheel bag, Victoria!


----------



## corkyb

Do they only make four wheeled for hard sided luggage?


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> Do they only make four wheeled for hard sided luggage?


I don't think so; our two big no name four wheeled bags are cloth. I wanted to try a hard sided piece this time though.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cobbie said:


> You're welcome. I was happy to do it. Your new purchases are great! I'm hungry and the thought of warm bread slathered with butter is making my mouth water.
> 
> Victoria, great bag find. This is probably another of my "duh" questions but what is the advantage of having a 2-wheeled bag?
> 
> Addie, I'm glad your trip to "Big D" was cancelled. I don't think you would have had much fun on a golf course this week _especially_ if you were going to be in front of a camera.
> 
> cmg, I hadn't thought of colored cubes. That would sure make them easier to find in a black-on-black suitcase. When I bought mine I think they had only black and navy.
> 
> Packing Folders - I don't know if this has been covered but for those of you considering these, they're not just for shirts. They can be used for pants and shorts, too.


I had actually bought the raspberry to match my red suitcases...so they didn't help much for that, kinda red on red on red! My next suitcase will be black I think cause the red ones started looking dirty so quick. I'll just tie some of my multitude of bright ribbons to the handle or something so I can recognize it.


----------



## cmg.sweet

VictoriaP said:


> I'm assuming you mean 4 wheeled--because the two wheeled version I'm definitely giving up, they don't balance very well at all when filled. At least, none of the ones I've owned have! (could be user error...)


Well, if it is user error then we both make the same error.

I was in line to get off a cruise ship once and took my hand off the handle of my rolling bag for about 20 seconds and the bag tilted backward and the handle hit the man behind me (I think it hit a little to the left, but it was a close call!)...I was soooo mortified and sorry and embarrassed. Ever since then I carry the stupid thing and don't use that handle.


----------



## Jane917

I have a Rick Steves wheeled 21" carry-on, ebags travel cubes, and a RS cosmetic bag in my eBags cart. Have not pulled the trigger yet. Rick Steves swears the wheeled carry-on will not tip when expanded and stuffed.


----------



## skyblue

My travel backpack and packing cubes are from Rick Steves.  We traveled for 12 days in Europe with them last summer.  I would get a new 4 wheeled bag in a heartbeat.


----------



## sheltiemom

Jane917 said:


> I have a Rick Steves wheeled 21" carry-on, ebags travel cubes, and a RS cosmetic bag in my eBags cart. Have not pulled the trigger yet. Rick Steves swears the wheeled carry-on will not tip when expanded and stuffed.


I have the RS wheeled carry-on and it is great. I had another one (older and can't remember the brand) that tipped all the time and have no problems with this one. They may make you check it when you get on the plane and then wait for it at the gate when you get off. I have another RS carry on (like a messenger bag) that fits on this one when I am rolling it and I keep my purse and Kindle and anything I might need on the plane in that in case I have to check the rolling carry-on. I use the travel cubes, too. Works great for me.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> I have a Rick Steves wheeled 21" carry-on, ebags travel cubes, and a RS cosmetic bag in my eBags cart. Have not pulled the trigger yet. Rick Steves swears the wheeled carry-on will not tip when expanded and stuffed.


I would assume if he says that, it's been tested and it won't tip. I swear product designers nowadays don't do nearly enough real world testing! Sounds like this is the exception.

I liked the fact that the RS bags were all mesh, didn't like that they were so much taller than Eagle Creek or ebags. One advantage to the shorter cubes is that they fit into the lid storage of my suitcase. I'm sure I could simply leave space in the RS ones and squish them down to fit that area, but I'm afraid I'd just overfill it like everything else I pack, and then have no place to put them! For a more sensible person than I am about packing, they're probably a good option. Or for someone with a bigger suitcase. Hmmm...maybe I need a set for the checked bags? LOL

Cmg.sweet--I think going with a darker luggage next time is a good option. Most of ours are a taupe/beige, and it's irritating to get off a plane only to find yet another black mark on them somewhere. It's why I hemmed and hawed for so long on color on this latest one (only to have the choice taken from me when they sold out). I REALLY wanted the pink, but from a practicality perspective, the navy was a better choice. The storm grey I ended up with is probably even better. I have bright neon pink Velcro wraps that will go on both handles, so I should still be able to quickly ID it if it has to be checked. And for color, well, there's always my bright pink tote.  The cubes I bought are either black (Eagle Creek) or grey (padded ones from ebags), since pink wasn't available, and they'll stand out well enough against the light grey interior. With the contents showing through the mesh, they're pretty easy to spot anyway.


----------



## angelmum3

HSN - HSN - HSN!!

Yes, It is time to buy the 5 essential eye/face/am/pm cream - I love how she works, and sells her products - if bought at a department store (the retinol cream, this and that cream, all the products that this one cream does... sell it Adrienne!! you would spend... $475 (or some such ridiculous number!!)

bottom line is, it works, and it works wonderfully, she is even saying its good on men (yep, knew that, only dh wont use it, because he knows how much I love it - but I slather it on him in the summer anyway!!  )

and I got sold on their TSV - the vitamin C rapid transfer capsules, it fills in the wrinkles - watching the before and after of the 72 year old woman - I NEEDED this product - and I get a great blush, a great coverstick and of course what I really like the handiwipe cleanser product!! all for $29.95 (all FULL size products )
http://beauty.hsn.com/signature-club-a-by-adrienne-customers-choice-skin-care-and-beauty-collection_p-6338066_xp.aspx?ocm=todspc&cm_re=billboard1*ts*slide1

seriously, I'm happy!!


----------



## Kindle Krista

angelmum3 said:


> HSN - HSN - HSN!!
> 
> Yes, It is time to buy the 5 essential eye/face/am/pm cream - I love how she works, and sells her products - if bought at a department store (the retinol cream, this and that cream, all the products that this one cream does... sell it Adrienne!! you would spend... $475 (or some such ridiculous number!!)
> 
> bottom line is, it works, and it works wonderfully, she is even saying its good on men (yep, knew that, only dh wont use it, because he knows how much I love it - but I slather it on him in the summer anyway!!  )
> 
> and I got sold on their TSV - the vitamin C rapid transfer capsules, it fills in the wrinkles - watching the before and after of the 72 year old woman - I NEEDED this product - and I get a great blush, a great coverstick and of course what I really like the handiwipe cleanser product!! all for $29.95 (all FULL size products )
> http://beauty.hsn.com/signature-club-a-by-adrienne-customers-choice-skin-care-and-beauty-collection_p-6338066_xp.aspx?ocm=todspc&cm_re=billboard1*ts*slide1
> 
> seriously, I'm happy!!


Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered the 5 essentials cream duo and I ordered a set of meltdowns. I used those years ago and remember enjoying them


----------



## angelmum3

The Vanilla infused ones - (6 for $1 were very tempting, but I've never used them, so I went with the today's special value - the cloth wipes -


----------



## Kindle Krista

angelmum3 said:


> The Vanilla infused ones - (6 for $1 were very tempting, but I've never used them, so I went with the today's special value - the cloth wipes -


Those are the ones I got...the Vanilla ones


----------



## Jen

I have had my eye on a Samsonite carryon spinner (4 wheels), I want to check some local sales before buying.  I'm really hoping to find something cheaper at Kohls, but 4 wheels is a must.

I just placed my Stich & Swash order!  I got the tote in dark grey, with light grey leaves on one side only, grey lining.  I got a matching cosmetics bag & card holder, then a dark grey with light grey peacock iPod cozy.  I went a little overboard, but I'm pretty excited!!  I will post pictures when I get it all!


----------



## Someone Nameless

If you live anywhere near a Dillard's, they have a fabulous shoe sale this time of year.  I got lots of shoes last year at this time and went today and got one pair of boots and another pair of black ballet flat type shoes.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I just placed my Stich & Swash order! I got the tote in dark grey, with light grey leaves on one side only, grey lining.


LOL, that's exactly the one I have!!! You are going to love it - it's the purse I've chosen to have here with me on my Maui trip and appreciate it every day! You truly have great taste  Yaaayyyyyyy on your order


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> LOL, that's exactly the one I have!!! You are going to love it - it's the purse I've chosen to have here with me on my Maui trip and appreciate it every day! You truly have great taste  Yaaayyyyyyy on your order


Really?! How funny!! I guess I do have great taste  !

Jealous of Maui, hope you're having a blast!


----------



## Kindle Krista

I have seen Stitch & Swash mentioned many times but wasn't sure what they were. Oh my goodness!! They are gorgeous!! They look very soft!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Really?! How funny!! I guess I do have great taste  !
> 
> Jealous of Maui, hope you're having a blast!


Thank you Jen! It's beautiful here, and it's so nice to be warm for a change 



Kindle Krista said:


> I have seen Stitch & Swash mentioned many times but wasn't sure what they were. Oh my goodness!! They are gorgeous!! They look very soft!


They are unbelievably soft and squishy!!! They puddle in the most lovely way, and I for one can not help myself: I'm constantly petting my purse while carrying it, LOL!!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> They are unbelievably soft and squishy!!! They puddle in the most lovely way, and I for one can not help myself: I'm constantly petting my purse while carrying it, LOL!!


Right now I have the dark brown tote with a teal heart cluster and teal lining in my cart. Ohhhhh should I lol You telling me that is is unbelievably soft and squishy is almost pushing me over the edge!


----------



## Neo

Kindle Krista said:


> Right now I have the dark brown tote with a teal heart cluster and teal lining in my cart. Ohhhhh should I lol You telling me that is is unbelievably soft and squishy is almost pushing me over the edge!


I totally think you should!!! But then again, I may be biased - just slightly


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> I totally think you should!!! But then again, I may be biased - just slightly


I ordered it!!! I can't wait to feel it in my hands!!  I have been looking for my "it" purse. I have a good feeling about this one!


----------



## Neo

Kindle Krista said:


> I ordered it!!! I can't wait to feel it in my hands!!  I have been looking for my "it" purse. I have a good feeling about this one!


Yaaayyyyy, congratulations!!!!!! Which one/color/pattern/lining did you go for? You are going to love it!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> Yaaayyyyy, congratulations!!!!!! Which one/color/pattern/lining did you go for? You are going to love it!


I got the tote (the one that was used as the bella bag but with a few tweaks) in dark brown leather with teal heart cluster and teal lining. I love that I could make it "me"!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen and Kindle Krista, congrats on your S&S bag orders, you are going to love them! I can't wait to hear from you when you receive them!!!

Neo, you're in Maui??!! I hope you're having a wonderful time! Sip a little drink w/an umbrella in it for me, ok


----------



## sem

I have the S & S small messenger bag in Navy with grey rain drops and teal lining. It is wonderful. I am either going to get the large messenger bag or the tote for my next reward. I am getting rid of all of my other purses - S & S are wonderful! If I can figure out how to post pictures, I will post some this week. I would never have heard of this purse (or a lot of other things) were it not for this thread!


----------



## Jen

Kindle Krista said:


> I ordered it!!! I can't wait to feel it in my hands!!  I have been looking for my "it" purse. I have a good feeling about this one!


YAAAAYYYYY!!!!! That makes me happy!! I'm glad that someone else jumped in with me!
Angie is so sweet - she e-mailed me immediately and said she was refunding me $10 because she always includes a card holder with each large bag. How nice! She easily could have taken my $10 and said nothing. She said it'll be about 2 weeks, I'm so excited!!


----------



## angelmum3

*NEO!!!* Share some of that warmth pretty pretty please? (Record below zero temps here in Chicagoland!)

STOP with the purse talk!  I love the Fossil bag, with the Kindle pocket!! 

Poor dh - he is overwhelmed with his big responsibility for training Boy Scout Adults - and completely lost track of dates! Minor details - he was planning on celebrating my birthday - next weekend, um, dh, check that calendar, we're booked already!! I really should just have him read this thread!!  He was curious about why I wanted his card to order my HSN stuff!! Yes, I'm old, I dont need no birthday! I could use a housekeeping fairy! Who would introduce the Dish fairy and laundry fairy to our household!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Jen said:


> I have had my eye on a Samsonite carryon spinner (4 wheels), I want to check some local sales before buying. I'm really hoping to find something cheaper at Kohls, but 4 wheels is a must.
> 
> I just placed my Stich & Swash order! I got the tote in dark grey, with light grey leaves on one side only, grey lining. I got a matching cosmetics bag & card holder, then a dark grey with light grey peacock iPod cozy. I went a little overboard, but I'm pretty excited!! I will post pictures when I get it all!


I hope you'll post them here. I miss pretty pictures of purses.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> YAAAAYYYYY!!!!! That makes me happy!! I'm glad that someone else jumped in with me!
> Angie is so sweet - she e-mailed me immediately and said she was refunding me $10 because she always includes a card holder with each large bag. How nice! She easily could have taken my $10 and said nothing. She said it'll be about 2 weeks, I'm so excited!!


I got an email from Angie too right away. She told me about 2 weeks too. Yay!  Can't wait!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Reading all these posts is making me want to go ahead and order my S&S!  I'm going to stick with my goals and wait, but I have the feeling there may be an extra workout or two this week to try to get there sooner!

I'm pretty sure I'm going to get british tan leather with the peacock feather in brown and teal lining.  I'll probably get matching kindle and ipod cases too, and maybe the wallet, and a zipper pouch, and, and, and.....


----------



## Kindle Krista

cmg.sweet said:


> Reading all these posts is making me want to go ahead and order my S&S! I'm going to stick with my goals and wait, but I have the feeling there may be an extra workout or two this week to try to get there sooner!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to get british tan leather with the peacock feather in brown and teal lining. I'll probably get matching kindle and ipod cases too, and maybe the wallet, and a zipper pouch, and, and, and.....


I rewarded myself for my 15 pounds lost in January. Better than eating something as a reward haha


----------



## cmg.sweet

Kindle Krista said:


> I rewarded myself for my 15 pounds lost in January. Better than eating something as a reward haha


Woohoo! I've been stuck the last week or so, but I've ate out way to much this last week also. Back to salads at home today.

I bought some Clinique high lengths mascara and clinique lash building primer yesterday and I'm really liking the combo this morning. Went on easy and really seems to make my lashes look longer and thicker. This is my first time using them, so I'm sure as I get better at applying them it'll really make my lashes look great.


----------



## Neo

Ruby296 said:


> Neo, you're in Maui??!! I hope you're having a wonderful time! Sip a little drink w/an umbrella in it for me, ok


Thank you my Dear, and sipping one to your good health right now !

I also wanted to share with you ladies that while here I have discovered the most comfortable flip flops EVER!!!! I'm sure they aren't new - but just new to me, lol - and they are quite pricey, but they have real arch support and are simply pure joy to wear. They are from the brand Olukai, and I for one am never buying another flip flop brand! My havaianas will be given away upon my return home!


----------



## Neo

Oh, and I'm not quite sure what has prompted this, but I have been having DX lust again for the past few days - go figure


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, I hope you are having a fabulous time.  I'm green with envy.

Have you had a DX in the past or only lusted?


----------



## Neo

Alas, I have always only lusted


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> Oh, and I'm not quite sure what has prompted this, but I have been having DX lust again for the past few days - go figure


To buy one? I can for SURE help enable you on that one. I do, after all, owe you for all the enabling you have provided me! I LOVE LOVE LOVE mine! I wasn't sure if I'd get used to the size, but now I won't go back. Once you get used to it, it's just as easy to hold. I love the bigger size and less page turns, and for me the best feature along with the screen size is the font size choices - I can read easily on the treadmill (I'm a speed walker, not runner). Time flies. At first I didn't like the buttons on one side only, but now I prefer it - it makes it easier to hold! Buy it!! You won't regret it. How long have you been wanting one now? I remember you wanting one forever ago!

I am NOT looking up Olukais. I might when it gets warmer........ 

Cmg-I think it's so great to use the bag as a motivator! We'll root you on - and post pictures of ours when we get them to help you work that much harder! 
We'll post them over on the purse thread too U2C!


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> Thank you my Dear, and sipping one to your good health right now !
> 
> I also wanted to share with you ladies that while here I have discovered the most comfortable flip flops EVER!!!! I'm sure they aren't new - but just new to me, lol - and they are quite pricey, but they have real arch support and are simply pure joy to wear. They are from the brand Olukai, and I for one am never buying another flip flop brand! My havaianas will be given away upon my return home!


No problem, Neo! Funny you should mention good health, I sure could use some  Currently I've got a sinus infection, and as a result a blocked eustachian tube. It is awful, I feel like I'm under water 24/7 due to high pressure. Hopefully new meds I started today will do the trick. Otherwise it's off to the ENT and more drastic measures, like tubes. Yuck. As far as a DX goes, I've had mine for a yr and a half and really like the larger real estate of the screen. Makes reading the NY Times a bit easier than on the K2. I say go for it! I tried Havianas over the summer and for some reason they didn't work for me. I'm so tempted to google Olukai, but it's going into the single digits tonight and flip flop weather is a looooong way off right now! After I returned the Havianas to Zappos I got a couple pair of Keen flips (Florence) and I love them! They're a bit pricey for flip flops but they're leather and should last quite a while.

Cmg- I think it's great to reward yourself too, good luck and you'll have all those S&S goodies before you know it


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*,

I have worn my Havianas all over Europe because they have been the most comfy sandals for all day walking! I will definitely check out your recommendation!

Okay, looking around online I encounter several different styles. Please share which style is the most comfy. We have a couple warm weather trips coming up.

Thanks, *Neo*! Enjoy your fabulous vacation in Maui!


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> *Neo*,
> 
> I have worn my Havianas all over Europe because they have been the most comfy sandals for all day walking! I will definitely check out your recommendation!
> 
> Okay, looking around online I encounter several different styles. Please share which style is the most comfy. We have a couple warm weather trips coming up.
> 
> Thanks, *Neo*! Enjoy your fabulous vacation in Maui!


Having tried quite a few here, I found that the 'Ohana and Paniolo were the most comfortable. I got the Paniolo in red - they are leather and truly scrumptious, and the 'Ohana in black - I like that they look like leather but are totally water friendly and washable, kinda perfect for pool and beach . Interestingly, I got the 'Ohana in a size 6 and the Paniolo in a size 7. I'm usually a 6 1/2, and the sales person confirmed that you should go a bit bigger on the leather ones and a bit smaller on the plastic/rubber/whatever ones 

Jen, I hear you on the DX, and I'm really kind of totally convinced already, but by now I'm thinking that it would be worth waiting for the next DX model - still hoping for page buttons on both sides


----------



## Neo

Ruby, sorry to hear about your health issues . Please take good care of yourself and stay warm! Hope you feel better very soon!!!!!


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> Ruby, sorry to hear about your health issues . Please take good care of yourself and stay warm! Hope you feel better very soon!!!!!


Thanks, Neo I will do my best! And it's snowing here...again 
Well I couldn't help myself and I googled Olukai.... bad, bad, bad! Zappos popped up and of course I looked at all the styles and started reading reviews. The Paniolo looks very similar to the Keen Florence (only more $$), LOL! I'm definitely going to check these out if the snow ever melts here


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh Ruby296, I do hope you feel better.  Maybe we should do a house swap.  I'd like to see a little snow.  We are having nice weather at the moment.


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh Ruby296, I do hope you feel better. Maybe we should do a house swap. I'd like to see a little snow. We are having nice weather at the moment.


Thanks, Kindle Gracie! I'm really crossing my fingers that the meds will do their job. I'm in on the swap! Only there's more than a little snow here...we've got at least 3-4 feet piles in the yard!


----------



## Neo

Ok ladies, I had to report back: I just bought my first Tervis Tumbler 

It's a Tommy Bahama one, a limited edition that you can only buy in HI - sadly not available on line either. I got the 16oz one (the 24oz just looked too gigantic for me!) and I got it with a red lid.

I wouldn't have even given it a second look if it hadn't been for all the discussions here, so I blame thank you all for this


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh Ruby296, I do hope you feel better. Maybe we should do a house swap. I'd like to see a little snow. We are having nice weather at the moment.


You want to see snow, KindleGracie?? If you meander north you can partake of the 17 inches we got this WEEK!  That ought to cure you!


----------



## angelmum3

Thank you *Cobbie*! I think the other threads must've gotten really active - I checked in early (lol at Neo's post) and it was close to the top!

*Ruby* You will feel much much better today! Its my wish! 

*Grace* Cold frozen northerner here! I really wish I had jumped on the $88 Southwest Fare (each way) to Ft Myers FL (so close, I was so close to clicking, now they only have $300 each way on our dates!) BUT anyway, I wouldnt wish this snowy mess on anyone! Had to go to a funeral last night... darn it if that snow didnt come down like a blizzard - pretty if you arent driving in it!

I was watcing America's Test Kitchen, Cooks Country - and they are doing a review of tea (loose leaf) pots/infusers - easy clean - ups - this one won - $14.95 on Amazon!










but its plastic... and it looks weird, and - hmmm

(and someone get me the recipe and ingredients for that Triple Chocolate Mousse Cake, omg - I'm sure I gained 5#s just watching it!)

*HSN* Thumbs DOWN on your shipping! QVC can get it here in 2 days - you are telling me 2 weeks? WTH? (postage was $5 - I should've read that part closer - would've paid an extra $2 but, it would only show a 1 week delivery again - seriously?)

*Neo*  I dont own any Tervis Tumblers (please dont tell my mom or sil!) but I use them at my parents lake cottage all summer!


----------



## cmg.sweet

angelmum I have 2 of that teamaker and it works very well, makes 16 oz.

My philosophy order should be here tomorrow...2 full weeks after I ordered it.  I think if I like the products I'll order from sephora next time instead of straight from them.


----------



## mom2karen

angelmum3 said:


> (and someone get me the recipe and ingredients for that Triple Chocolate Mousse Cake, omg - I'm sure I gained 5#s just watching it!)


I think I have it downstairs. Let me know if you really want it.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

angelmum3 said:


> *HSN* Thumbs DOWN on your shipping! QVC can get it here in 2 days - you are telling me 2 weeks? WTH? (postage was $5 - I should've read that part closer - would've paid an extra $2 but, it would only show a 1 week delivery again - seriously?)


I'm so spoiled by my free shipping with Amazon Prime, that I'm hard pressed to pay shipping for ANYTHING. It just irks me to have to pay it!


----------



## VictoriaP

Hippie2MARS said:


> I'm so spoiled by my free shipping with Amazon Prime, that I'm hard pressed to pay shipping for ANYTHING. It just irks me to have to pay it!


And heaven forbid it takes more than two days to arrive. Prime really spoils you, I know!

Angelmum, I have two of Teavana's Perfect Teamaker (both sizes) and it's very similar to that one. No complaints here either.

Weather here's mild and dry for once, yay! Sun's even peeking in through the windows. Waiting anxiously on USPS for feathers and such; the suitcase and more cubes won't be here until Wed-Thurs, barring a FedEx miracle. Sigh. Worse yet are eBay and etsy sellers who don't add tracking to their shipments. Boo! 

And did someone say chocolate? *YES PLEASE!*


----------



## mom2karen

I was able to scan the Triple Chocolate Mousse Cake from Cook's Illustrated into a PDF.  PM an e-mail address and I'll send it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

These are The.Most.Comfortable.Boots I have ever put on my feet. I had black and I now have them on the way in Cognac.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0030HPX52/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> These are The.Most.Comfortable.Boots I have ever put on my feet. I had black and I now have them on the way in Cognac.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0030HPX52/ref=ox_ya_os_product


My favorite super good looking AND super comfy are my *BORN GWYNNE* *BOC* boots! They are the boots I wore all day everyday touring sun up tsubbed time in London. They not only looked fab, my feet never hurt!


----------



## kjn33

I am so excited that you two ordered Stitch & swash bags! I LOVE mine. I use it all the time.  At work I have to use a clear purse (so surveillance can see we are not stealing cash or chips) which I hate, but on my weekends I use my S&S bag.  It's so soft  Post pictures when you get them! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Kindle Gracie said:


> These are The.Most.Comfortable.Boots I have ever put on my feet. I had black and I now have them on the way in Cognac.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0030HPX52/ref=ox_ya_os_product


Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Those boots are gorgeous--unfortunately most boots don't work with my calves.  And my feet are tough to fit at the best of times.  Sigh.

But YAY for unexpected deliveries!  One of the ebay packages that I never got tracking on was delivered.  Looks like we have another new mail person to train, since it was left at the carport door which is NEVER checked instead of the front door.  I need to make a sign tonight & put it down there; I have too many deliveries scheduled this week for them to keep that sort of thing up.

My new acquisition:  two travel pillows from Brookstone, unfortunately discontinued.  I have neck issues that exacerbate my migraines, so I've been on memory foam cervical neck pillows for 20 years now--back when I started, you couldn't find the darn things in stores.  Now, of course, they're everywhere, but the quality between brands varies so much.  I have a travel pillow I bought at Bed Bath and Beyond; it's decent, but lately it seemed that it wasn't helping much on trips, and it takes up a LOT of room in a suitcase, even though it's supposedly travel sized.  I bought a "My Pillow" from Brookstone about two years ago just for putting behind my neck on the plane.  Later, I found it was kind of useful when I had a headache, because it was a little firmer than most memory foam pillows are, and a little higher too.  I took both, as usual, on the New Orleans trip, and decided pretty quickly that the so called travel pillow was done.  I slept the whole time instead on the My Pillow. 

When I got home, I thought I'd better pick up a second one in case they were discontinued at some point.  Turns out, I was already too late, however, a vendor on ebay still had a few around...in pink.    I ended up buying two, one to tote around, one to tuck away for future use since memory foam does break down with use.  They're kind of interesting; shaped a bit like a dog bone, about a foot long.  They squish nicely to fit in either suitcase or tote bag.  It's really too bad they're discontinued.  I must be the only one who liked them!  LOL


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to pop in to say Happy Birthday AngelMum!!!!!! Hope you are having a great day


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> Just wanted to pop in to say Happy Birthday AngelMum!!!!!! Hope you are having a great day


Ditto! Happy happy birthday!! Hope you bought yourself something nice  !


----------



## Someone Nameless

Happy, Happy Birthday!  I hope you have had a great day.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> Just wanted to pop in to say Happy Birthday AngelMum!!!!!! Hope you are having a great day


Hope you are having a wonderful day!


----------



## angelmum3

mom2karen said:


> I think I have it downstairs. Let me know if you really want it.


hmmm

Ok, I really want it!  Sent you a PM (but I put the subject in the BCC line! *doh!)

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes!! I bought 3 BE eye shadows, (DD approved! ) and the BE store was having a gift program, spin the wheel get a prize - I WON a free full size foundation - matte!! woohoo ($37 value - free!!) the eye shadows were on sale as well - buy 3 for $30!


----------



## VictoriaP

angelmum3 said:


> hmmm
> 
> Ok, I really want it!  Sent you a PM (but I put the subject in the BCC line! *doh!)
> 
> Thanks for all the Birthday wishes!! I bought 3 BE eye shadows, (DD approved! ) and the BE store was having a gift program, spin the wheel get a prize - I WON a free full size foundation - matte!! woohoo ($37 value - free!!) the eye shadows were on sale as well - buy 3 for $30!


Sweet deal--congratulations! What a great birthday bonus!


----------



## skyblue

Happy Birthday, angelmum!  Great score on the BE!


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie and Angelmum, thanks for the get well wishes. I don't want to get my hopes up, but I *think* I'm feeling slight improvement today. Angelmum, Happy Birthday!! Enjoy your new goodies


----------



## mom2karen

Happy Birthday!  The chocolate mousse cake recipe has been sent.  Enjoy.


----------



## skyblue

CHOCOLATE MOUSSE CAKE  Wow, that sounds yummy!  Is it possible to share the recipe with all of us?


----------



## Jen

I don't even want to talk about chocolate mousse cake!  I wear leggings so much that when I put my jeans on this morning I hadn't realized I've gained a few!  And I'm having a horrible french fry craving - so bad!  

I'm so dissapointed this morning - I'm not sure if it's the new Sigma brushes (I'll get to those in a minute) or not, but I've been using the Bare Escentuals 'meet the browns' kit lately, and I LOVE it.  I thought maybe I could buy the colors individually....not so much.  The colors they offer in regular eyeshadow don't match the ones in the kit.  How sad!!!!  I hate when I fall in love with something that I can't buy anymore!  It seems to happen way too often!!!  I found one more of the light brown one on Amazon, but it looks like after that I'm out of luck!  

The Sigma brushes.  LOVE!!!  I didn't realize what a difference there was until I used these for a few days.  Best brushes I've ever had.  I love the roll up brush bag that comes with it too, it's a soft leather.  My husband cracked me up this morning - he always brings me a cup of coffee while I'm doing my makeup, he looked at them all in the bag and goes "WOAH!  You're like Dexter with all his knives!"  Does anyone watch Dexter?  He's a serial killer (who kills only bad people) that carries his knives around in a roll up bag!  Anyway, I can honestly say my makeup goes on and looks better than it did before.  Great investment!!  

Monday morning I got fed up with my MK eyeliner and pulled out the Clinique Quickliner I had as my next in line.  WOAH!!  What a difference!  I'm already in love with this stuff!!  It's the eyeliner I've been looking for for years!  It goes on so easily I can hardly believe it!!!  I'm going to put another one in my Sephora cart right now!   

So between my new brushes, eyeliner and eyshadow I'm loving my makeup lately!!


----------



## skyblue

*Ruby*, how is your sinus infection today? Any relief yet? I have had sinus issues for years and it's just not fun! I hope you are feeling much better!


----------



## angelmum3

Mom2 - Got it!  Thank you!

Triple Chocolate Mousse cake - is a very involved recipe - if you watch Cook's Country/America's Test Kitchen, you may understand.  The first layer is a flourless chocolate cake, rich, I think its involved - you make it in a spring form pan - then the middle layer is mousse - like pudding, but not... all homemade... chocolate melted, whip that cream - mix it just right, then add to the cake layer - the top layer is the white chocolate - and America's Test Kitchen taste tested the different "white chocolate"  I think Gheridelli's White came in last?  Not sure I remember that right, I just know DD loves white chocolate!  - so you melt that chocolate with hot cream, and you add some bloomed gelatin... then add it to the top of the mousse!!

Sounds really special tho, doesnt it?  I'm hoping to make it for our 4th of July Celebration - my nephew finishes his deployment (hopefully - its his 4th tour) July 1!  We are going to party!!


----------



## skyblue

Yep, that sounds yummy, *angelmum*! I already make a flourless chocolate cake, mousse and ganache, so it sounds like I just need to combine them all together.


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, humph.  Apparently no feathers today, as USPS brought the mail to the porch and I'm not seeing feathers.  Grrr.  The vintage wig box for storing all these headbands did arrive, and it's in near perfect condition...but even though it's small for the type, it's too big to travel with unless I'm checking a suitcase.  Too big to fit into the tote.  Grrr again!  So it's back to the drawing board on that score, but hey, it does make perfect storage for these things and it's adorable. No regrets on buying it, just that I won't be able to carry it all over creation.  LOL

My suitcase and padded gadget cubes are still tomorrow, no FedEx miracles for me today.  My first Zappos order won't be here until Monday.  Most of the rest of the hairband/jewelry bits are first class mail, so no telling when they'll arrive.  Can you tell I'm getting just a wee bit cranky over shipping here?  LOL

But Jen's talk about her fabulous Sigma brushes leads me to follow up on the EcoTools ones, now that I've been using them for a while.  I'm really very pleased with them; they're very soft and comfortable to use.  The short handles on the eye brush set haven't been an issue for me, and the retractable kabuki brush works very well.  I really really love the concealer brush though.  It works perfectly with a bit of mineral powder foundation on small blemishes, and works fairly well on my dark circles as well.  I haven't used a liquid or creme concealer since I found this brush; using the brush and powder seems to give me a natural coverup than I've managed with any other type.  I'm kind of amazed by it.

It's nice to find something relatively inexpensive once in a while that just works!


----------



## mom2karen

skyblue said:


> CHOCOLATE MOUSSE CAKE Wow, that sounds yummy! Is it possible to share the recipe with all of us?


It's too long to type in. I scanned it hoping that I could cut and paste it, but the PDF won't let me do that. If anyone has a way to post a PDF I can e-mail it to them. In the meantime, if anyone wants it PM me an e-mail addy and I'll send it.


----------



## angelmum3

mom2karen said:


> It's too long to type in. I scanned it hoping that I could cut and paste it, but the PDF won't let me do that. If anyone has a way to post a PDF I can e-mail it to them. In the meantime, if anyone wants it PM me an e-mail addy and I'll send it.


I really appreciate it! DH bought me a Cook's Country Cookbook one year, then I watched the show and had to revise all the recipes - seriously they were different from the TV show! but, I do love watching my Food TV shows, and every now and then, I actually make them -


----------



## skyblue

Attention all you travel mug users!  I remember awhile back a discussion about travel mugs, but I can't seem to find it.  We own two travel mugs, but I have had dreaded drips recently and am looking for something better.  I prefer 16 oz.  Any drip resistant mug suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> Attention all you travel mug users! I remember awhile back a discussion about travel mugs, but I can't seem to find it. We own two travel mugs, but I have had dreaded drips recently and am looking for something better. I prefer 16 oz. Any drip resistant mug suggestions?
> Thanks!


This is the one I use every day, I love it. It keeps it piping hot for at least 2 hours - longer if you're not picky about practically boiling coffee!!



_*ETA - it doesn't drip, and I've knocked it over on my desk more than once - no spills!! _


----------



## Jen

Oh! I forgot to recommend something I got in on my last Amazon order. I have always been picky about mascara because of clumps and stuck together lashes. I thought getting more expensive mascara might help so I got Diorshow, and they STILL clump together. This little thing is a miracle!!



You have to be pretty careful - they're sharp metal teeth. But, they seprate lashes like nothing else I've ever tried!!


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, Jen!  Could you please tell me the brand of this mug?  I can't read it.


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> Thanks, Jen! Could you please tell me the brand of this mug? I can't read it.


Sure, sorry! It's Contigo. I bought mine at Target, actually.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I bought both the Contigo mug and the Thermos mug that were discussed here. As for as function, they are about equal and both keep the coffee hot for about the same length of time. My preference is the Thermos Travel Mug because I like the way it feels on my mouth. It's more comfortable to drink from. There is a little rim for my lips where on the Contigo, you just have to press your mouth up to the top (if that makes any sense - look at the lids). Both of them are totally leak proof when sealed. I ended up having to buy a second Thermos one for my husband.

http://www.target.com/Thermos-20OZ-TRVLMUG-STAINLESS-TRAVEL/dp/B003UD9K6Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&searchView=grid3&keywords=Thermos%20Travel%20Mug&fromGsearch=true&sr=1-1&qid=1297355317&rh=&searchRank=target104545&id=Thermos%2020OZ%20TRVLMUG%20STAINLESS%20TRAVEL&node=1038576|1287991011&searchSize=30&searchPage=1&searchNodeID=1038576|1287991011&searchBinNameList=subjectbin,price,target_com_primary_color-bin,target_com_size-bin,target_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0


----------



## Jen

I got the Thermos mug but ended up returning it.  The hole in the top was way too small to fit a spoon down to stir in cream & sugar.  If you're a black coffee kind of person that won't matter!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I use just Splenda but I don't have a problem.


----------



## Jen

Do you just use a knife or something long to stir it?  I suppose that would work.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just use a regular spoon.    It doesn't touch the bottom but it stirs enough to mix everything.  You could use a table spoon.  It's a little longer and bigger.


----------



## VictoriaP

I love the look of that Tweezerman lash separator! I need to think about one of those; I have the worst time with clumps, and traditional brushes aren't much help.

Well, it should look a lot like Christmas around here today; as of 7 AM, half a dozen or more packages were in the area being readied for delivery. The suitcase is out for delivery, the cubes/shoe bag will be another day or so; looks like they may have gotten caught at FedEx Memphis by bad weather. But at least some of the feathers are only a few miles away now. 

And things have already started arriving. It's a running joke around here that my husband is more domestic than I am. I was laughing with a friend of mine about that, and she suggested that really all I needed was an apron. At least I could look the part.

Of course, that meant looking at pink aprons...



This one arrived this morning, and I have to say it's absolutely adorable. Fabric's a bit stiff (like a crisp poplin). It's very nicely made and surprisingly flattering. Will it make me enjoy cooking more? Well, the jury's out on that one. But hey, at the very least, it'll be worth a laugh when my husband gets home from work on Valentine's day and finds me in this getup making dinner. LOL

(They have loads of non pink options on that page, and other pink options that Linkmaker picked up. Take a peek!)


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> *Ruby*, how is your sinus infection today? Any relief yet? I have had sinus issues for years and it's just not fun! I hope you are feeling much better!


Skyblue, thanks for checking in w/me! I went back to the dr on Monday b/c it still wasn't great. My infection is gone but I've got a blocked eustachian tube  He put me on Prednisone, Flonase and Sudafed. I've been taking/using religiously since and I think it's slowly improving. I hate popping pills though. If this round of meds doesn't work I'm going to see about acupuncture. That cured my vertigo (had 4.5 yr bout of that) in only 5 treatments so I'm a firm believer in it. Hopefully this will all clear up soon!

Victoria P: can I ask a favor? Would you mind posting the link to that hair dryer you recently got? My Solano is making horrible noises and I think I need to replace it. I don't want to spend $125 on a new one though. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Addie

Neo, hope you're having a fantastic time in Maui!
I'm with you. I'm thinking I may have to buy the next generation DX. Hopefully both sizes get revamped at the same time, so I can choose between them and not have the smaller version released later. Because that would just lead to unbearable lust. And I don't need two Kindles. I don't. Really.

Jen and Kindle Krista, can't wait to hear how much you love your S&S bags!

And Jen, glad to hear you love the Sigma brushes as well as the Clinique Quickliner! And I think I need that Tweezerman lash separator. I always thought the plastic versions were so worthless. The Tweezerman one looks like it would work like a dream.

Angelmum, Happy Belated Birthday!! And congrats on your birthday bonus gift!

Ruby, I hope you feel better! I used to get sinus infections all the time (like once every couple of months). They're just awful. 
Glad to hear the infection is gone, and I hope the medicine helps bring you the rest of the way back to perfect health!

Kindle Gracie and Skyblue, I love both of your favorite boots! Now please stop sharing because my credit card can't take it. 

Victoria, I LOVE that apron! So cute!

I'm not sure it's the same, but I did a Google search for that cake recipe, and I found this website: http://annies-eats.net/2010/05/07/triple-chocolate-mousse-cake/
I'm not sure it's the exact same recipe, but if it is, it'll give M2K a break from sending it to everyone!


----------



## VictoriaP

Ruby, here you go:



How it stacks up to a $100+ dryer, I can't tell you. But I do like it a lot, even if there's no way I'm going to try and fit it into a carryon bag.

New suitcase is here. Mixed emotions on arrival--it moves very easily, looks nice, and weighs nothing, but the dimensions on ebags are off. It's 20", not the 21" they had listed (and of course, the listing is gone, they've clearanced them out of stock now). And there's no side handle to help lift it into the overhead. Seems well made and the pull out handle is the longest I've ever seen, which is a big plus. I need to pack this puppy fully in order to make up my mind I think.

Next up is to find a travel flat iron. Mine takes up way too much space.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *Jen *and *KindleGracie*! You gals rock! I need to replace that mug pronto. Most are too small, and I fear tipping it up and dripping onto my clothing. It happened twice this week.

I think we should all have a "play date" at *Victoria's*. You have lots of cool toys at your place, plus now we can play dress up! 

*Ruby* I hope those tubes clear up pronto! I've never heard of acupuncture for that, but I bet you are up for anything at this point!

Thanks, *AddieLove*, for the recipe link! I will check it out.


----------



## VictoriaP

skyblue said:


> I think we should all have a "play date" at *Victoria's*. You have lots of cool toys at your place, plus now we can play dress up!


LOL, and you haven't seen the midlife crisis shoes that arrive on Monday yet. I was supposed to be ordering some nice black dress shoes. Somehow these ended up in my cart instead, and I may never wear them in public, but I had to at least give them a try. I'm calling them my birthday present for the birthday I refuse to acknowledge. They're about as impractical a pair of shoes as I've ever seen. Maybe they'll go back...or maybe not! *hee hee*

(Hint...they'll match the apron, and Mrs. Cleaver wouldn't be caught dead in them.) 

I love the look of those travel mugs. Might need to hunt one down and see if it will fit in my car cupholder (old car, cupholder's kind of a poor design in a number of ways.)

And while I haven't finished "packing" yet, I can say with authority that I like the look of the hard sided luggage a lot better than the soft side. It doesn't look flimsy, or like it's about to explode even when it's empty. It just looks more, I don't know--put together, somehow. The textured storm grey looks fabulous with my pink tote, and if I ever get sick of all this pink, at least I'll only have to change accessories, not the suitcase itself.


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> Attention all you travel mug users! I remember awhile back a discussion about travel mugs, but I can't seem to find it. We own two travel mugs, but I have had dreaded drips recently and am looking for something better. I prefer 16 oz. Any drip resistant mug suggestions?
> Thanks!


I have the Contigo mug that skyblue has pictured. I got it at Target. However, Kindle Gracie prefers the Thermos...not sure which model. I am happy with my Contigo.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, Jane!  I saw the Contigo brand at Barnes and Noble.


----------



## Someone Nameless

FYI - At Target, the Contigo mug is in housewares but the Thermos mug is in the camping/sporting goods section.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> FYI - At Target, the Contigo mug is in housewares but the Thermos mug is in the camping/sporting goods section.


Well that makes perfect sense! NOT! Ha ha! Thanks for the heads up. You are the sweetest, KindleGracie!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> This is the one I use every day, I love it. It keeps it piping hot for at least 2 hours - longer if you're not picky about practically boiling coffee!!
> 
> 
> 
> _*ETA - it doesn't drip, and I've knocked it over on my desk more than once - no spills!! _


I absolutely love this mug too. We have a few of them and use them daily!!!!! Highly recommend! No leaks


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, thanks for the get well wishes!

Victoria, thanks for posting the link for the hairdryer. I will most likely order this as my Solano is not going to be around much longer


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Just HAD to have a black Carry Case for my Voyager Pro Bluetooth Headset.


----------



## sem

Well, I pulled the trigger on the S & S tote last night. Orered it in dark grey with teal hearts and teal lining. I'm thinking of emailing Angie to see if she can do the hearts in red. It wasn't an option when I ordered. I am loving my navy mini messinger and know that I will love the larger size of the tote, too.


----------



## VictoriaP

sem said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger on the S & S tote last night. Orered it in dark grey with teal hearts and teal lining. I'm thinking of emailing Angie to see if she can do the hearts in red. It wasn't an option when I ordered. I am loving my navy mini messinger and know that I will love the larger size of the tote, too.


Uh oh...red hearts? I've dodged these so far, but that's just behind pink as near and dear to MY heart....

*runs and hides head under pile of feathers*

And speaking of all those feathers, here's the only thing that got done today:










Full size link: To be attached to a headband if the glue ever dries...


----------



## skyblue

Wow, that is so pretty, Victoria!


----------



## Jen

sem said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger on the S & S tote last night. Orered it in dark grey with teal hearts and teal lining. I'm thinking of emailing Angie to see if she can do the hearts in red. It wasn't an option when I ordered. I am loving my navy mini messinger and know that I will love the larger size of the tote, too.


Yes!! You should definitely e-mail Angie, it's at least worth asking. It's custom made anyway, so if she can do it I'm sure she will. And who knows, maybe you'll inspire her to add red ink! Either way it doesn't hurt to ask. I am SO happy you guys have ordered too, it makes me feel totally less guilty for pulling the trigger!!

I spent some time online last night, and found a few random BE eyeshadow kits to be a backup. Once those run out I'm back to the drawing board, but those should last awhile.

Oh, and I *maybe* went to the mall last night and spent some more of my GC money. I got 3 cardigans at H&M, and these shoes from Bakers - they only show the black but I got a chocolate brown. SO comfortable and exactly the shoe that was missing from my boot collection -



It is SO fun to shop with money that isn't yours! Obviously I ditched the idea of being practical and getting new glasses  !


----------



## Jen

Uh-oh. I went to Kohls the other day to look for a new carryon spinner bag, from all the searching I've decided on a Samsonite 21" spinner. Kohls had buy one get one free - which is a good deal if you need 2 bags, but I don't. Plus they were full price ($300), and I can do way better than that online. Anyway, Kohls e-mailed a 20% off coupon, so I just glanced - they're on sale for $157 to start with, so with 20% it would be $127. The one I have in my cart at Amazon is $160. 
I can't get the picture to show (stupid flash!) but here is the link -

http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/luggagebackpacks/carryonbags/spinner/PRD~435346/Samsonite+Drive+21in+Expandable+DualSpinner+CarryOn.jsp

I'm traveling the first weekend in March, and I'm traveling with my dad, who can't stand to check luggage. It's a 3 day business trip so I can get away with a carryon (I will continue to BOO the liquid carryon rule, even if we'll never get rid of it I still think it's stupid!), and I don't have a good one. I wasn't planning on spending $127 today......


----------



## Someone Nameless

Great purchases, Jen!  Those boots look almost exactly like the Steve Madden ones I just got and they are so comfortable.  I have lived in them for the past three days.  I hope you love yours as much as I love mine.  I'm still waiting on my brown to arrive.  I love that they are so easy to pull on with no zipper.


----------



## Jen

OR we just need to get a uniform apparently.......

I know it's for our "safety", but I honestly feel they're wasting too much time worrying about my shampoo. It actually makes me feel _less_ safe!!

Seriously, I cannot think of a worse job than being a flight attendant! I would HATE it!


----------



## Jen

Love that Cobbie!!  I can understand that addiction, I mean it's a great deal, right?!  It's not like it's hard to spend $60 at Estee Lauder!


----------



## Barbiedull

Cobbie said:


> Some of you may not be aware that in the past I battled a horrible addiction. It went on for years and no matter what I tried I could not bring myself out of that deep, dark fog. I thought I had overcome it but I find myself falling back into my old ways.
> 
> The colors I got are Provocative Plum Matte, Tempting Mocha Shimmer and Amazing Grey Shimmer. This for someone who used the same eyeshadow for about two years. I blame all of you.


 Cobbie...this was just delivered to my house:








I don't use the large bags too much, so I got this offer from Boscovs with $60 purchase.


----------



## Barbiedull

This is my impulse buy of the year..so far:


----------



## Jen

That is a cool computer!  

Hmmm, impulse buys - I guess I don't buy much on impulse exactly because I usually think about it for awhile, but I don't hesitate too long!  The last FOUR months:  Tassimo, Clarisonic, practically the entire Philosophy line, Tassis, Meteorites, Hourglass Primer - not to mention the rest of the expensive makeup addiction, iPad, S & S bag, Sigma brushes, a silk gown & cashmere robe.....I know I'm forgetting something.  And this is just since I joined THIS forum!  

Wow.  It hurts a little more to see it grouped together......  
I have zero self control.


----------



## Neo

Hahaha Jen!!!! I admire you, I won't even start to think about the stuff I bought because of this thread! I'm not regretting one thing whatsoever, though, so it's all good  

Just got back home (can't wait to sleep in my own bed tonight, even though I'm already missing the warmth  ), and I feel like I did really good on my holiday. "All" I bought was: 2 pairs of Olukai flip flops, one Tervis Tumbler (thank you ladies !), one mug (my very own, very personal sickness - but I really needed it for my daily tea cups  !), a couple of bags of chocolate macadamia nuts, one glass nail file (with a little hibiscus hand-painted on it  ), and a couple of tee-shirts. Oh, and a snorkel to replace my old one which needed replacing badly (I scuba dive). Not too bad, right? I actually feel like I was totally reasonable  

I am however, planning a trip to Sephora tomorrow  . I need to pick up my Birthday present (it was last week, and got an e-mail that a Philosophy birthday cake 3 in 1 is waiting for me, yaaayyyy!) and I'm thinking I should try the too faced lip primer you have all been talking about, and maybe another lip gloss is in order, just for the heck of it (and after all, I only have one  )  . Oh, and I need to check if they have that tweezerman thingy for the lashes Jen posted about the other day!

Anything else I NEED?


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, I used to love all those GWP bags, but I've outgrown it.  Sort of.... I like ALL bags, especially purses and totes! I think I can bypass the GWP bags now because I never like any of the products they bundle with them. Enjoy your goodies!!!

*Barbiedull*, that is one amazingly beautiful computer! I never thought I would ever use that word to describe a computer!

I went to Target to find the travel mug. I couldn't find the Thermos cup in sporting goods even though the website said it was available, so I meandered over to housewares and found a pretty pink Contigo thermos type mug with a carabiner clip built into the handle and a fancy gizmo to seal the spout. I don't know if I can find a photo. I drove through Starbucks to celebrate! (Hubby loaded my gold card.) 

I'll give it a test run on Saturday for evening service at church.

Welcome back, *Neo!* Nice purchases! One thing I LOVE when we go to Hawaii are the Kona Coffee Macadamia nuts! YUM! I can't find them on the main land. 

I am headed to Sephora on Sunday. Our son needs some clothes, and I want to check out the Tarte amazonian clay blushes and their eye pencils. I want some Philosophy Vanilla Birthday Cake lip gloss if they have any in stock. I also am looking for some copper eyeshadow. The MAC Mineralize I loved is discontinued and I haven't found a good replacement.


----------



## mom2karen

AddieLove said:


> I'm not sure it's the same, but I did a Google search for that cake recipe, and I found this website: http://annies-eats.net/2010/05/07/triple-chocolate-mousse-cake/
> I'm not sure it's the exact same recipe, but if it is, it'll give M2K a break from sending it to everyone!


Yes! That's the one. Thanks a bunch.

I bought the Conair Lightweight Ionic Ceramic Dryer - White/ Black at Target for $16 last week and love it. It's much lighter than my old one and dries my hair very quickly. It comes with a diffuser, concentrator and straightening pic. Doesn't fold and isn't travel size, but for home use it's great.


----------



## angelmum3

*Neo* W/B - it sounds like you were quite restraint with your purchases!! Happy Birthday indeed!

*Cobbie* ROFLOL - you got me... I was really concerned reading your post, so I really got a chuckle... esp when I recognized myself in your description! Oh how I loved every Christmas season just waiting to see what the holiday "gift" was going to be (you had to buy something and pay a small fee for that promotion! Ah but the colors!)

I got my mil and sils hooked on Estee Lauder that way too!! AND I cant believe this, but DH bought me my Pleasures perfume, and I dont think he got it at the right store - no promo bag/makeup... I'm going to have to investigate this! But I was completely out of Pleasures, and with the Lilac smell (SPRING smells like Lilacs to me) I'm happy happy now!!

My HSN order came!! Happy Dance!! I think I'm going to love this blush - its awfully weird tho, a cup of beads - you brush you brush over them, and get a nice muted color! I likey!! I'm hoping this Vitamin C cream does what it says it will - I've read a lot of the vitamin c reviews of research, and its in capsules, so we'll see..

Hope to buy the Oil of Olay clairsonic clone - and and a Teavana is opening up at the mall by us!!

Yes, its been a nice birthday week!!


----------



## Jen

Happy belated birthday Neo!!  Nice restraint on buying things!  I went to Maui for my honeymoon a year and a half ago and bought waaaaaaay more than that!  

I have no regrets either on any of my purchases, I love everything!!  Money well spent.


----------



## Jane917

Happy Birthday Neo! You sure know how to celebrate. You actually can't leave Hawaii without tshirts and a tummy full of ice cream!

My favorite Hawaii flipflops come from the ABC store. I am sure they are not as classy as yours! I think mine cost a couple of bucks.


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much for all the kind wishes ladies  

And Jane: I have put on a few pounds because of that ice cream place I had to pass (but couldn't just pass by   ) every day... Now it's back to the gym every day, not quite the same, nor as pleasant  ...


----------



## Kindle Krista

angelmum3 said:


> *Neo* W/B - it sounds like you were quite restraint with your purchases!! Happy Birthday indeed!
> 
> *Cobbie* ROFLOL - you got me... I was really concerned reading your post, so I really got a chuckle... esp when I recognized myself in your description! Oh how I loved every Christmas season just waiting to see what the holiday "gift" was going to be (you had to buy something and pay a small fee for that promotion! Ah but the colors!)
> 
> I got my mil and sils hooked on Estee Lauder that way too!! AND I cant believe this, but DH bought me my Pleasures perfume, and I dont think he got it at the right store - no promo bag/makeup... I'm going to have to investigate this! But I was completely out of Pleasures, and with the Lilac smell (SPRING smells like Lilacs to me) I'm happy happy now!!
> 
> My HSN order came!! Happy Dance!! I think I'm going to love this blush - its awfully weird tho, a cup of beads - you brush you brush over them, and get a nice muted color! I likey!! I'm hoping this Vitamin C cream does what it says it will - I've read a lot of the vitamin c reviews of research, and its in capsules, so we'll see..
> 
> Hope to buy the Oil of Olay clairsonic clone - and and a Teavana is opening up at the mall by us!!
> 
> Yes, its been a nice birthday week!!


My HSN order came today too! I am excited to try the 5-essentials cream and the vanilla meltdowns smell sooooooo good. I especially love the chocolate vanilla one. Yum! lol

Happy Belated Birthday, Neo! Welcome home!!

Ruby, hope you are feeling even better today!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Barbiedull said:


> This is my impulse buy of the year..so far:


::JEALOUS::

My laptop is being so good and fast (even after three years), I have no excuse to buy another one. That is just gorgeous and I bet it is state-of-the-art speedy, too.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Cobbie said:


> Just "HAD to have" a case for your headset? That "HAD to have" is music to my ears.
> 
> Do I see an addition to our Evil Kindle People group? That is, unless NapCat has been here before now?


Oh, I will sing with all Ye Evil Folks.....I have a car that loves to shop and a herd of cats that use my credit cards while I am at work.
I blame EVERYTHING on the cats.....I certainly would not spend money so frivolously !!

Happy to be here !!

Walter ('da Cat)


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, welcome home! Love all your purchases, I think you exercised perfect restraint!
And last but not least, Happy Belated Birthday!! Hope your day was wonderful 

Kindle Krista, thanks, I am feeling better everyday.


----------



## corkyb

unknown2cherubim said:


> ::JEALOUS::
> 
> My laptop is being so good and fast (even after three years), I have no excuse to buy another one. That is just gorgeous and I bet it is state-of-the-art speedy, too.


What is it? I couldn't link to it. It's beautiful and i want to see more.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

I'm getting ready to place a Sephora order. I know I need eyeliner and mascara.  What are the best kinds to order from them?  I'm also going to order a cleanser to go with my Mia.  Did somebody say Purity is best for sensitive skin?


----------



## Barbiedull

Cobbie said:


> *Barbiedull*, pretty laptop! Which one is that?


 Cobbie, it's "Alienware". It isn't a full-sized laptop. I think the screen is 11.4". It will be replacing my netbook.
It has an i5 processor and 8gb of RAM, which should be great for the things I need it for. The lights change to several 
different colors (green, red, teal, yellow, purple)...and it has a personalized metal nameplate on it.

I usually prefer my desktop, but sometimes I don't want to have to be at my desk to be online.


----------



## Barbiedull

corkyb said:


> What is it? I couldn't link to it. It's beautiful and i want to see more.


 It's here (but I paid much less yesterday):
http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=dkcwng1&cs=19&dgvcode=ss&c=US&l=EN&m_1=CT545HN&m_3=2G2D&dgc=CJ&cid=7420&lid=0&acd=10495476-361116-FW9n6srj


----------



## corkyb

Good for you Barb.  Glad I didn't see that sale.
Paula


----------



## Jen

Well, I have gone and done it again! I couldn't resist the luggage deal at Kohls, so not only did I get the carryon spinner but the full size one as well. My big suitcase is 10 years old, so I don't feel too bad about it! The two suitcases would normally be $800, but I ended up getting them for a little over $300. Not a bad deal at all! Of course, before buying I had to cruise around and see what else was on sale. I wasn't _too_ bad, I got 4 of my favorite bras that were half off, 6 pairs of my favorite underwear, then some workout shirts. Oh, and my impulse had-to-have-it (and I don't know why, but I did) purchase was this really cool funky jewelry stand.

http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/jewelry/jewelryboxescare/jewelrystands/PRD~700538/Heritage+by+Wolf+Designs+Floral+Couture+Mannequin+Jewelry+Stand.jsp

I really can't explain it, but the second I saw it I had to have it. We'll see what I think when I get it.

Okay - I am stepping AWAY from the computer - I'm going to do some yoga then shower and make dinner with hubs! I love Saturdays!


----------



## mom2karen

Cute jewelry stand!  I can see why you needed it.


----------



## Neo

Jen, that Jewelry stand is absolutely adorable, and a perfectly rational impulse buy, in my opinion! Super cute!!!!! Do you think it would work well with rings? That's my main jewelry 

Again, I am quite proud of myself: went to Sephora to pick up my birthday present and managed to stick to the plan . Got the Too Faced Lip Primer (can't wait to try it out on Monday!), the MUFE eye make up remover (that stuff is really good, it's actually my second buy), and got a new lip gloss. I wanted a lip gloss without the sparkles (really like the Lancome, but it is a bit too much for everyday, at times), and was really surprised: I worked with a really nice salesperson, and after a few tries I found the PERFECT one! Just gorgeous, luminous, and actually manages to highlight my whole face (not sure how to explain that). My biggest surprise: the brand. Not usually a fan, but here I am, a 35 year old, in love with a Hello Kitty lip gloss 



I got the Lollipop color


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> Jen, that Jewelry stand is absolutely adorable, and a perfectly rational impulse buy, in my opinion! Super cute!!!!! Do you think it would work well with rings? That's my main jewelry
> 
> Again, I am quite proud of myself: went to Sephora to pick up my birthday present and managed to stick to the plan . Got the Too Faced Lip Primer (can't wait to try it out on Monday!), the MUFE eye make up remover (that stuff is really good, it's actually my second buy), and got a new lip gloss. I wanted a lip gloss without the sparkles (really like the Lancome, but it is a bit too much for everyday, at times), and was really surprised: I worked with a really nice salesperson, and after a few tries I found the PERFECT one! Just gorgeous, luminous, and actually manages to highlight my whole face (not sure how to explain that). My biggest surprise: the brand. Not usually a fan, but here I am, a 35 year old, in love with a Hello Kitty lip gloss
> 
> Neo doesn't look the least bit surprised!
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Lollipop color


----------



## Neo

LOL, Neo just wonders why I'm surprised


----------



## skyblue

Especially when Neo sees how good you look in your new gloss!


----------



## corkyb

I love a nice shiny lip gloss with no glitter.  Nothing better.


----------



## Jane917

Coming back to my KB friends about shopping advice. Our 6 year old Dell desktop (XP) computer is giving us headaches. It is very slow, and won't let us on to some websites, particularly our bank. I have cleaned, scanned, run malware, run spybot, defragged, rkilled, cc cleaner, pctools, etc. NAV says we are clean. I am now downloading Avast, and I am going to remove NAV because I know it sometimes causes its own problem. This is our secondary computer that DH uses only for "fun" to surf the web, read e-mail, etc. I use my newish HP laptop for banking, business, everything actually. It goes with me when I travel for work 4 days/week.

I have worked 3 days on the computer, and have not found out what is happening. I am ready to go buy another computer, but it makes sense to me to buy a notebook instead of another big desktop. Here is my question: who has gone notebook shopping recently, and what have you come up with? I have Office Depot and Staples available locally, and Amazon Prime. Anything I should take a serious look at? Thanks.  Jane


----------



## Someone Nameless

If you want a desktop, I would seriously consider an iMac.  Of course I'm partial and sitting here typing on one.     Love everything about it.  It just works.

Oh, sorry.  You said it makes sense to buy a notebook.  In that case I'd buy a Macbook  I have one of those too.   

You can go to Best Buy and check them out or the Apple store.  I bought my Macbook from the Apple store online.  It was refurbished but comes with the same warranty as a new one and I also bought Apple Care.  I bought my iMac at Best Buy.


----------



## Barbiedull

Jane917 said:


> Coming back to my KB friends about shopping advice. Our 6 year old Dell desktop (XP) computer is giving us headaches. It is very slow, and won't let us on to some websites, particularly our bank. I have cleaned, scanned, run malware, run spybot, defragged, rkilled, cc cleaner, pctools, etc.


 A couple things you might try... Have you used "system restore" to see how far back you could restore your settings? Sometimes that really helps.

If you have a Windows XP cd-rom, you can reinstall Windows or "repair" your installed copy. Sometimes a file gets deleted or corrupted and repairing will help.

Sometimes we just wipe everything and reinstall Windows, but that's a pain if you don't have to do it...

Don't forget to delete all your stored cookies and temporary browser files too.


----------



## Someone Nameless

http://www.amazon.com/Apple-MacBook-MC374LL-13-3-Inch-Laptop/dp/B003GSLU3E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1297620710&sr=8-2


----------



## skyblue

*Jane*, we dumped all our Dells and went with Mac. Everyone has a Mac and we love them. Our Dells were always in for repair and picking up viruses even with all the anti virus protection. Of course I love my iPad, too!


----------



## angelmum3

DH is a computer software engineers- PC's, dells, etc - I was always singing the praises of the macs - and dh always made fun of the "apple empire" -

then he bought one!

he is now a convert!!


----------



## Jane917

Thanks for all your advice. Yes, I have tried to restore, but that doesn't work. I would look at Macs, but they are out of the price range for what I want to spend, even with my educators discount. I found an Acer laptop on sale at Office Depot that we will go look at. Honestly, DH only knows how to go to a few websites. He does not even write e-mail, thought he can read it if someone sends him some. I don't get far from hp laptop. The Mac is tricky with some of the software I run for work.....when I retire I might change to a Mac.


----------



## angelmum3

makes perfect sense to me Jane -

my dad wants to buy my mom a laptop - and macs are out of their pricerange too -- let me know how the Acer does - mom doesnt even know how to go to websites, but she wants to do emails, and figure it out - esp Amazon, right now I'm managing her Kindle and I know dad and I want her hooked up to do that her way!

DH says he'd personally intel I - 5 processor, low power consumption but high performance

an I 3 would be a lower end version, and would be adequate, it reduces the power consumption while still giving the performance


----------



## drenee

I think it was Betsy that had an Acer and loved it.
deb


----------



## Someone Nameless

I would also take a look at the Toshiba.


----------



## mom2karen

Bought myself an iRobot Roomba 530 on sale for $199 at Target!  Off to plug it in and see how it works.


----------



## Jane917

mom2karen said:


> Bought myself an iRobot Roomba 530 on sale for $199 at Target! Off to plug it in and see how it works.


LOL! While scrolling through the computer enablers, I came to this message and thought: "I have never heard of an iRobot Roomba computer! I must look that one up." Duh....

Anyway, we are setting up the Acer, and I am currently running the recovery disks. I think this is the perfect economical answer for DH (and possible Angelmum's mom). It was $329 on sale at Office Depot. It is a full size keyboard, which is easier for some people, and has the separate number pad. Surprisingly, it is lighter than my Hp, which is considerably lighter than my last laptop.

I will comment later on performance. So far setup has been a breeze. Connected very easily to our home wifi network.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane, that sounds like a good deal!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Cats are in my credit cards again......

........seems "I" ordered two sheepskin rugs.

http://www.overland.com/Products/Rugs---Car-Seat-Covers-1156/Rugs---Cowhides-1200/Sheepskin-Rugs-1157/Browse.aspx

These felines have been out of control redecorating my bedroom.....


----------



## angelmum3

Thanks Jane, that's perfect information - I forgot about the keyboards! Dad does have wireless (we got him that over the summer for the Lake house, and he loved it so much he hooked it up for his Florida home - which enabled him to get the iphone - Mom is more reluctant in the technology fields... )

Napcat - looks luxurious - too funny, must keep cats away from computer


----------



## Jen

Your cats have good taste Napcat!  My cat does too - I think all of my purchases must be her fault too   !  That works for me.  

I'll throw my vote in for Mac as well.  I'll never go back to a PC!  Totally understand that's out of the budget, but if it is ever in the budget, it's well worth it!!  I bought one mostly because I'm not very great at fixing computers but my husband is a Mac wizard, so I figured he could always fix it.  Over 4 years later with my laptop and it still works like a dream!  I've had to have him tweak a few things, but for the most part there have been no real problems!  They've converted me for good - I've got the Macbook, iPad, iPod....and I'd have an iPhone if I could!  Unfortunately my cell phone is my work phone, and we have Sprint.


----------



## Jen

Woo Hoo!!!  My S & S bag shipped!  Too bad I live almost as far away from Seattle as is possible, but I should probably have it by friday!!!  So excited!


----------



## Asphodel

Jen said:


> Woo Hoo!!! My S & S bag shipped! Too bad I live almost as far away from Seattle as is possible, but I should probably have it by friday!!! So excited!


Yay Jen! 

I hope you'll post some pictures when you receive it.


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> Woo Hoo!!! My S & S bag shipped! Too bad I live almost as far away from Seattle as is possible, but I should probably have it by friday!!! So excited!


So excited for you! I can't wait to see pics either


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> Woo Hoo!!! My S & S bag shipped! Too bad I live almost as far away from Seattle as is possible, but I should probably have it by friday!!! So excited!


Yay! I hope mine ships soon too  Can't wait to hear all about yours!


----------



## JimC1946

I recently bought this tea infuser from Amazon. It's probably the best infuser that I've owned, and it's very inexpensive.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F7DT2O/ref=oss_product


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I got the Thermos mug but ended up returning it. The hole in the top was way too small to fit a spoon down to stir in cream & sugar. If you're a black coffee kind of person that won't matter!


You need one of these! It's what I use with my Thermos travel mug. 
http://www.pamperedchef.com/ordering/prod_details.tpc?prodId=191&catId=123&parentCatId=123&outletSubCat=&viewAllOutlet=

Oh, and it's great for getting the last of something out of a jar, like peanut butter, mayo, jelly, etc.


----------



## angelmum3

JimC1946 said:


> I recently bought this tea infuser from Amazon. It's probably the best infuser that I've owned, and it's very inexpensive.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F7DT2O/ref=oss_product


I like mine! I also use the gold boxy infuser - its a bit larger, so it goes in my tea pots!

Also, when making tea (ok, or coffee! ) the container you are going to put your boiling water in (a thermos, china tea cup, or a tea pot) do use tap water to get your container, warm, then hot - then use the boiling water in!


----------



## Neo

JimC1946 said:


>


Ladies, ladies, ladies!!!!! This is not OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This type of "infuser" does not allow the leaves of your beautiful tea to expand as they should, and NEVER even mention them in front of Prof (please see tea thread  ) if you don't want to give her a heart attack   

But seriously, I kind of totally agree with her . To get the most out of your tea leaves, I would highly recommend the below (works both with a cup and a pot too):



And I absolutely apologize if I came of as patronizing and/or obnoxious in this post, but I'm kind of a tea snob . Sorry . But please please please try it and tell me if you can taste the difference, I bet it changes your take on your tea - if not your life, lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Oh and Jen, YAAAYYYYYYYYYY on your S&S order having shipped, so exciting!!!!! I can't wait for you to get it and hear how you like it!


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> Oh and Jen, YAAAYYYYYYYYYY on your S&S order having shipped, so exciting!!!!! I can't wait for you to get it and hear how you like it!


Ok, I missed what the S&S is and I can't seem to find it. Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Neo

LOL Hudsonam, are you really sure ??

They are Stitch and Swash bags that you can personalize by choosing the design, color of leather, color of lining, print design and color. The leather is super yummy and buttery, simply amazing.

And you can order/choose them here 

http://www.stitchandswash.com/


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> LOL Hudsonam, are you really sure ??
> 
> They are Stitch and Swash bags that you can personalize by choosing the design, color of leather, color of lining, print design and color. The leather is super yummy and buttery, simply amazing.
> 
> And you can order/choose them here
> 
> http://www.stitchandswash.com/


Ooh! I saw a post on another board about their "Bella Bag!" Thanks for the link! This could be dangerous!!! 

ETA: Ok, I must have a grey small messenger with undetermined print... time to start saving.


----------



## angelmum3

*Neo*  I have that gold thingy one - mine has a metal chain - that hooks either on the spout of the teapot - or I loop it on the handle of my tea cups -

and with the scoop one - I only fill it about 1/4 of it with leaves - and I use my bone china teacup!

thanks - I appreciate all the info!

and what kind of tea did you enjoy in Hawaii?


----------



## Neo

Thank you for your sweet post AngelMum and for your tolerance  

I actually took my tea with me to Hawaii, along with the right infuser (I know, I'm nuts, but what to do?)  . I had some Black Mango and Plum Oolong (both from Zhi Tea) - they are both lovely teas


----------



## skyblue

Congrats on the S&S bag, *Jen*! I can't wait to see photos!

I went to Sephora yesterday. I couldn't really browse, but I was able to pick up a few things. I wanted to check out the *Tarte* eye pencils and Amazonian clay powder and blush. The pencils were in sad shape and the blush wasn't grabbing me. I purchased the *Peter Thomas Roth Uber Dry facial sunscreen* which is quite nice. I got two lip glosses: *Lancome Juicy Tubes Rose Fishnets* (limited edition) and *Smashbox Limitless Longwear Lipgloss in Timeless*. They are both lovely.

I was so disappointed in the Living Proof I avoided the sales gal who recommended it and grabbed the *Her Cut*. I tried it today and I already like it much better than the Living Proof! The true test willow extreme humidity.

I love the passion you gals have for your tea. Last time I made tea I severely burned my hand. I haven't had any since.


----------



## Neo

Skyblue, just come over, and I'll gladly brew you a pot  !!!!! And nice haul yesterday!!!! Are your glosses at all sticky? I really LOVE the color of the Hello Kitty I got, but boy it's sticky  

I have to admit something: I went back to Sephora after work today to pick up a new Mascara - for some reason I suddenly decided I was in need of a new one, more volumizing than lengthening  ... I did some on-line research last night and kind of had my mind set on the Fresh Supernova (also totally fell for the tube design  ). Anyway, when I got there, I grabbed one of the sales person and told her I was looking for a volumizing mascara, and what would she recommend for me. She took a good hard look at me and aid she would totally go for the Fresh Supernova, as she felt it would really do well with my eyes and open them up big time. Needless to say, I was sold and walked home with it in my purse...


----------



## sem

Speaking of S & S, I have the small messenger bag in navy with grey rain drops. It is absolutely wonderful. So wonderful in fact that I just ordered the tote in dark gray with hearts, teal lining. I am hoping that she can make the hearts red but she isn't sure if the ink will work. If not, they will be in teal. Shipping should be in about two weeks. Waiting, waiting.

I'll try to post pictures of both bags but I'm not very good at posting pictures.  (sigh)


----------



## unknown2cherubim

skyblue said:


> Congrats on the S&S bag, *Jen*! I can't wait to see photos!
> 
> I went to Sephora yesterday. I couldn't really browse, but I was able to pick up a few things. I wanted to check out the *Tarte* eye pencils and Amazonian clay powder and blush. The pencils were in sad shape and the blush wasn't grabbing me. I purchased the *Peter Thomas Roth Uber Dry facial sunscreen* which is quite nice. I got two lip glosses: *Lancome Juicy Tubes Rose Fishnets* (limited edition) and *Smashbox Limitless Longwear Lipgloss in Timeless*. They are both lovely.


skyblue, I was thinking about the Tarte eye pencils -- why did you think they were in sad shape?

I'm considering this mascara:



but it might be too dark for me, I'm a (bottle) blonde with brown lashes. Anybody have experience with this brand? Anybody have a fave to recommend to somebody looking for just a mascara?


----------



## Jen

Neo, I totally appreciate and love your tea snobbiness - because I am a TOTAL coffee snob! I gag when I go into the break room at work and smell the Maxwell House. Literally.

I love tea, but I'm still (on purpose) an amateur. I'm afraid of what will happen when (notice I say when, not IF) I become a tea snob. I was considering this, is something like this ok? I love that it's BPA free, that's necessary - but I like this idea. I like really strong tea usually, I always leave the tea bag (or infuser, but not anymore now that I know not to use those!) in the entire time I'm drinking it. I'm afraid to go over to the tea thread - because it's likely that the same thing will happen that happened when I clicked on THIS thread! Very dangerous!



I'm not going to take credit for getting everyone to buy an S & S bag, but I think it's great that so many jumped on board after I got mine! I haven't stalked the tracking today....yet. (Heading there now)


----------



## cmg.sweet

The tea thread is dangerous!!!  I use one of those perfect tea type things to brew my tea and then drain it into the cup.  I believe one was linked to up thread.


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> I was so disappointed in the Living Proof I avoided the sales gal who recommended it and grabbed the *Her Cut*. I tried it today and I already like it much better than the Living Proof! The true test willow extreme humidity.


Glad you like it too! I love it. And speaking of, smart Sephora sent me another 10% off coupon to use by next week, I was just going to get an extra eyeliner and another backup of this, maybe a few more random things. I don't know if it's permanent, or a fluke - but right now it's showing $14!!! The last time I bought it was $26. I'm going to buy 3 if I can get it at $14! I love this stuff, but it's upsetting at how fast it runs out. $14 is a WAY more reasonable price. Wasn't it you that said one of the associates heard they were in danger of going out of business? I wonder if this is the first sign....and if I should buy 10 of them!


----------



## Someone Nameless

mmmmm, does anyone want to buy my K3 Oberon Tree of Life in wine?


----------



## Jen

I've never been so happy that I don't have a K3....or I would totally buy it!  I've wanted the tree of life in wine ever since you guys posted pictures!


----------



## Someone Nameless

And I DO love it.  It is gorgeous.  I'm lusting after a paisley now and NO I will not have two because I know one would not be used.


----------



## Someone Nameless

How does the notepad fit in it?


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, I would love to have you brew me a proper cup of tea! Should I bring the pastries?  The lipglosses are DIVINE! The Lancome is a not sticky. The Smashbox is a tad sticky, but I think it's because it's a long lasting formula, but I still love it. They are subtle, but very flattering. Please let us know how you like the Super Nova Mascara.

*Jen*, yes it was me that told you about the Sephora sales associate telling me that *Her Cut* was going out of business. Who knows if it is true or not. I like the Her Cut so much better than Living Proof and I've only used it one time. I can't wait to try it out in the humidity. While it's warmer here, we still have oodles of snow on the ground....

*Unknown2cherubim*, the Tarte pencil testers at Sephora were broken and beat up. I couldn't properly test it out to see which color I preferred. I may make a trip to Ulta tomorrow to see if they have them. The colors of the Tarte Amazonian clay blushes were so different I ended up passing them up as well.

*KindleGracie*, you crack me up!!! I can't believe you are ready to toss your coveted wine Oberon to purchase a paisley.   I agree with Cobbie about the notepad cover. That's what I did with my K2 Creek Bed Maple. I inserted a notepad in the loops and repurposed it. I don't know if the standard notepad would fit in the K3 Oberon, but it's worth a try. Either that or alternate covers when you start a new book or for different seasons. What color are you eyeing? If I were to get another Oberon it would be a paisley! They are STUNNING!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I love all the paisley colors but I would have a hard time deciding between the purple and the green....

and the red.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> I love all the paisley colors but I would have a hard time deciding between the purple and the green....
> 
> and the red.


One of EACH!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> Woo Hoo!!! My S & S bag shipped! Too bad I live almost as far away from Seattle as is possible, but I should probably have it by friday!!! So excited!


Mine shipped today! I am so excited!


----------



## Jen

Kindle Krista said:


> Mine shipped today! I am so excited!


Yaaaay!!!! If you live closer to WA than Ohio, you'll probably get it first!! I can't wait to see pictures of yours!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> Yaaaay!!!! If you live closer to WA than Ohio, you'll probably get it first!! I can't wait to see pictures of yours!


I'm im Michigan lol so I don't think mine will beat yours  I'm excited though.


----------



## Neo

Jen, that travel mug looks great, and would work well indeed for steeping, considering your method  . The important thing, basically, is that your tea leaves have enough space to properly expand and release the flavor/aroma and oils they contain. That traveler would totally allow for that and be perfect in that regard! It sadly (or maybe thankfully  ?) would not work for me as is because I steep for a very short time - my method is that I put a lot of tea (because I like a strong flavor) but steep for a short time (because I don't want the bitterness that often comes with steeping for a long time) - needless to say, it's an expensive method    ! Although, I may actually consider that travel mug but would use it with my infuser, get the leaves out and close it - so really, I would be good with any travel mug, lol! But if you like your tea really strong, then I would definitely say go for it! Plus I think it's a beautiful one, love the simplicity!!!!!  

Ok, I've been wearing the Fresh Supernova mascara since early this morning, and it's LOVE  ! It's a really nice one and works very well for me. It does indeed make it look as if I had way more lashes then I actually have (which was the primary result I wanted), but I find that it actually also considerably lengthens them! It doesn't smudge AT ALL, and I like the fact that when I applied it, it didn't clump at all either (I think it's the first mascara in my life where I don't need to remove clumps/excess with my fingers after applying!!!!). It also is very soft, i.e. when I touch my lashes, it feels like I have no mascara on. I only have one coat on, and it's perfect for a natural/office/every day look. I did try it out last night (of course!) and found that it builds up very nicely too with an additional coat for an evening look. So all in all, I am very happy and it's definitely a keeper  

Skyblue: my Lancome gloss doesn't stick either, but I REALLY like the color of the Hello Kitty one, so I guess I'll make do with the stickiness, lol. I have found that it's better and less sticky when applying the Too Faced Lip Primer first (that thing is fantastic, thank you so much to whomever recommended it and to all the testers!!!). So I guess I will keep it anyway, lol. Oh and please do bring the pastries, that would be so lovely, the water is heating  

U2C: I really am a fan of the Tarte Eye Pencils, at least the black one I use that is made with Amazonian clay and is for the inner rim of the eye (Can't link to it at work, but I have linked it here a couple of times a few weeks ago). Not sure about the others though  

Kindle Gracie: I can't believe you are letting your wine ToL go! But I totally understand . I would have taken it off your hands (and gladly so), but I just don't do the felt thingy  . But I'm sure that if you post about it on the Buy, Trade, Sell, etc, board, it will be gone in no time!

Kindle Krista: Yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm not sure I'm letting my ToL go.  That's why I only whispered it over here.    If I list it on the BS&T, it's too officially 'for sale'.....


----------



## Addie

Cobbie, I'm totally with you on the promotional cosmetic bags. I've gotten a tad better over the years, but every once in a while I'll see one that I just need to have. And if I'm buying something at a counter and the SA mentions if I buy just a bit more I can get the GWP, I jump on it.
Love the bag you got and the eyeshadows! The purple colour is lovely.

Neo, welcome back! And Happy Belated Birthday! I think you were very restrained regarding your vacation purchases. I love those chocolate macadamia nuts, and I'm amazed you managed to leave with only a couple bags. I would have left with the store. 
And I'm glad you like the lip primer! I've got a few lipglosses I bought in Korea that have terrible staying power but are just the most lovely colours for me. The lip primer has really saved them.
LOL I knew the tea ball would get a response from you! I had the same thought when I saw it and instantly thought of Prof and how saddened she would be to see it.

Skyblue, you have me lusting after that Lancome lipgloss! And I just bought a limited edition Lancome lipgloss the other day!

U2C, I've heard really good things about the Fairydrops mascara. It's a pretty popular Japanese brand. I haven't tried it out myself, though.
I recently got a sample of the Lancome Hypnose Drama, and I'm pretty happy with it. I decided to purchase a full size waterproof version since I still have enough regular mascara to last a while. 
My favorite still remains Chanel Exceptionnel, but it's starting to irritate me because it's so expensive and it dries faster than normal mascaras. And you really can't use it after it starts to dry up because it will just flake all over the place.
I'm a bit of a mascara hopper. I haven't tried Neo's mascara either, but now I'm interested.

I don't know if you're still looking for eyeliner, but I've really liked Urban Decay's 24/7 eyeliner. But if you're looking for an eyeliner for your waterline, be aware that not all of their colours last as long there. Their Perversion (super black) and Zero (black) seem to last the longest on the waterline for me with Perversion winning by miles. Unfortunately, they currently don't sell that colour separately.
I also really like MAC's eyeliner. It's the one that twists up. But they don't sell that at Sephora.

Does anyone do cheek stains? Have we talked cheek stains? I forget. Anyway, I have three Tarte cheek stains I bought in this cute little package ages ago. They were like a sample pack, so they're significantly smaller than the ones you buy individually. I decided to start using them a month or so ago and like them a lot, actually. Then I saw a review for Maybelline Dream Mousse Blush in Soft Plum. So I ran out and bought it and really like it. I think I like it better than the Tarte stains. I put it on before powdering and it gives this soft, natural blush. It'll definitely be a keeper for the Texas heat that'll be here in no time.

Also, I think I want to give gel eyeliners a try. I'm trying to decide between Bobbi Brown and MAC. Do those of you who use or have used gel eyeliners love or hate them? I've also decided I want MAC's duochrome eyeshadow in Club. It's a lovely green colour that turns a warm brown when blended.


----------



## patrisha w.

JimC1946 said:


> I recently bought this tea infuser from Amazon. It's probably the best infuser that I've owned, and it's very inexpensive.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000F7DT2O/ref=oss_product


I have this one, too and it is very good.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jen said:


> Neo, I totally appreciate and love your tea snobbiness - because I am a TOTAL coffee snob! I gag when I go into the break room at work and smell the Maxwell House. Literally.
> 
> I love tea, but I'm still (on purpose) an amateur. I'm afraid of what will happen when (notice I say when, not IF) I become a tea snob. I was considering this, is something like this ok? I love that it's BPA free, that's necessary - but I like this idea. I like really strong tea usually, I always leave the tea bag (or infuser, but not anymore now that I know not to use those!) in the entire time I'm drinking it. I'm afraid to go over to the tea thread


We are on the same page there.......I also am a coffee snob (roast my own beans) and dabble a bit in better teas, but do not know what I am doing....other than, true to the spirit of this forum, I have spent a fortune of some kool teapots. !!


----------



## Addie

I'm an amateur coffee lover at best. I love Green Mountain's FT Ethiopian Yirgacheffe. I think it's just amazing. I have a Keurig, which I'm thinking maybe makes coffee snobs cringe? I love it, but I've been thinking about getting a press pot as well. Any suggestions you have to improve my coffee experience would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm not sure I'm letting my ToL go. That's why I only whispered it over here.  If I list it on the BS&T, it's too officially 'for sale'.....


Deep breaths, *KindleGracie*!

*AddieLove*, the gloss is quite wonderful. . Just saying'.... As for coffee, I don't drink black coffee. It's the steamed milk that makes my world go round, so hubby purchased a Breville Espresso machine for me. I use Lavazza Il Perfetto Espresso, and a few squirts of syrup from Starbucks. With the steamed milk, it's my little slice of paradise. It's also considerably less expensive than Starbucks.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

AddieLove said:


> I've been thinking about getting a press pot as well. Any suggestions you have to improve my coffee experience would be greatly appreciated.


By all means pick up a French Press (Bodum is pretty much the standard brand and not expensive).

http://www.sweetmarias.com/sweetmarias/coffee-brewers/french-presses/bodum-chambord-french-press.html

This one step will make the biggest difference in your appreciation of "the nectar of the gods". Get the small one to make coffee for yourself only. You are certainly on the right track with Yirgacheffe...

A great cup of coffee while Kindling is a special corner of heaven !!


----------



## Jen

I second the french press!  It's the only way I make coffee.  I think coffee machines are to coffee snobs what those tea ball things are to tea snobs - just not right!  I'm not (yet) at the level of roasting my own beans, but I buy only from the local roaster weekly and grind my beans right before pressing.  It's slightly out of control - I've even escalated to the most expensive beans at my roaster.  I'm not even telling you how much we spend on coffee!!  This is exactly why I do not need an expensive tea habit!  
Keurigs are okay, if you like it!  I'm just personally too far gone to like the coffee it makes.  I have a Tassimo at work, I bring in coffee in the morning but like a latte in the afternoon.  I am really impressed with the lattes the Tassimo makes, but I don't do much normal coffee out of it.  

Addie - I actually use and love Benetint as a cheek stain.  It's just a natural flush glow.  I put on the mineral foundation, then Benetint topped with the Meteorites.  It's the perfect look for me!  

OMG!  I just (again) checked the tracking number for my S & S bag - it LEFT the local facility this morning!  I should get it TODAY!  I'm just a little excited   !!


----------



## Andra

Jen said:


> I love tea, but I'm still (on purpose) an amateur. I'm afraid of what will happen when (notice I say when, not IF) I become a tea snob. I was considering this, is something like this ok? I love that it's BPA free, that's necessary - but I like this idea. I like really strong tea usually, I always leave the tea bag (or infuser, but not anymore now that I know not to use those!) in the entire time I'm drinking it. I'm afraid to go over to the tea thread - because it's likely that the same thing will happen that happened when I clicked on THIS thread! Very dangerous!


I have several of these travel mugs and they work great for herbal teas. I don't use them for anything where the steep time is important.
And you should check out the tea thread at some time. It's a lot of fun and you will learn a lot from just reading the older posts. But I think enabling happens over there too, so enter at your own risk!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> OMG! I just (again) checked the tracking number for my S & S bag - it LEFT the local facility this morning! I should get it TODAY! I'm just a little excited  !!


I am soooooo excited for you!! I am just as excited for mine to arrive. Can't wait to hear all about yours!!! Mine isn't that close yet lol.


----------



## skyblue

I am so excited for the arrival of your bags, gals!  Get your cameras ready!  We need to see photos!!!


----------



## Addie

Thanks, ladies! I'm definitely going to pick up a press pot. Is it a terrible thing if I buy my coffee pre-ground? I have a cheap little grinder I bought a few years ago, but after reading the instructions online for the press pot, I think I would have trouble getting an even grind with it.

Skyblue, stop it!  I don't need more lipgloss. I don't need more lipgloss. I don't need more lipgloss even though the packaging is adorable ...
I drink my coffee black, but the way you prepare your coffee sounds delicious!

Jen, I've heard a lot of great things about the Benetint. I almost picked it up, but I couldn't decide between the original and the Posietint. Yay! Can't wait to hear how you like your bag and to see pictures!


----------



## sem

My S & S bag shipped today and she was able to do the hearts in RED ink! I can't wait to see it. I may need some help with posting pics when it get here. I'm hoping for Friday but ... it is USPS so we'll see.


----------



## Neo

What have you all done to me?? 

3 weeks ago I bought my first lip gloss. This past Saturday I bought a second one - to go better with my skin tone as now I'm tanned (logic, no? ). But because in a couple of weeks I will be back to my usual white blah self, and because the Lancome I picked up 3 weeks ago is lovely but really quite sparkly (VERY nice for evening, a bit over the top for office), I am now obsessed with finding yet a new one 

Does anyone have any experience with the Dior Addict Lip Polish in Fresh Expert (Pink) color? I don't know why, but I'm totally into pink glosses (I have been more into redish lipsticks until now), maybe I'm in need for Spring and freshness 



What do you guys think?

Jen, yaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!! I just KNOW you are going to LOVE your S&S which will be gorgeous


----------



## skyblue

Oh, *Neo*! You asked the wrong girl! I LOVE those Dior Addict lip glosses! However I have no experience with that color choice. I have some with a sponge tip applicator and some with a brush. The sponge tip gloss lasted longer on my lips. I see another trip to you local Sephora on the horizon!

*Sem*, I can't wait to see the bag with the red hearts!


----------



## Neo

LOL, thank you Skyblue!!!! And you are so right!!!!! I would have gone tonight too, but I'm meeting with a friend for an early dinner (and tomorrow too  ). So now I'm checking how late my local Sephora is open and seeing if I can wing it if we finish early enough  

Good info on the sponge thingy - this one is a sponge tip, so good


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


>


OOOOOOOHHHHH.....WANT! What a fabulous color!

And I'll be near Sephora tomorrow. Uh oh.


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP said:


> OOOOOOOHHHHH.....WANT! What a fabulous color!
> 
> And I'll be near Sephora tomorrow. Uh oh.


Oh, lucky you!!!!! Please get it and tell me all about it !


----------



## NapCat (retired)

AddieLove said:


> Thanks, ladies! I'm definitely going to pick up a press pot. Is it a terrible thing if I buy my coffee pre-ground? I have a cheap little grinder I bought a few years ago, but after reading the instructions online for the press pot, I think I would have trouble getting an even grind with it.


As long as you enjoy your coffee, you can do not wrong........start with the French press and use your pre-ground coffee (we already know you buy good coffee). Stick with NapCat for tutorship and we will have you roasting, grinding and brewing like a master in no time.


----------



## skyblue

VictoriaP said:


> OOOOOOOHHHHH.....WANT! What a fabulous color!
> 
> And I'll be near Sephora tomorrow. Uh oh.


They are quite lovely, *Victoria*! 

*Neo*, they are worth waiting for!  Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## Jen

I have never been a gloss user, so luckily there is no temptation there!

I came home to a box waiting to be opened!  My S & S bag has arrived.  I love it, but I am a bit upset - even tough she specifically responded to the request of leaves on one side, she put them on both sides.  I contemplated ordering it that way anyway, but I did order the one side only.  I am still contemplating on whether to keep it or contact her.  I like them, but would have liked the plain option too.  But I like them at the same time!  I really REALLY want to put all my stuff in it!!  

It is sooooo buttery soft!!  However, it's honestly it is a little smaller than I thought it would be.  The tote I currently carry is bigger, but it isn't like it's full so it doesn't really matter!  I am in love with the matching cosmetic bag & card holder too!  Also really love the iPod sleeve, I got the grey with peacock ink just to be a little different from the card case.  

I took pictures, but they just did't come out right, I hate artificial light!  I will take some when it is lighter outside.  In the meantime, I still don't know what to do!  I don't want to wait longer and make her take a custom bag back, but then again it isn't exactly what I ordered.  Frustrating!


----------



## Addie

Sem, I'm happy to hear she was able to do the hearts in red ink! I can't wait to see pictures of it!

Neo, I've never tried the Dior Addict Lip Polish, but now I want to. So thanks for that. No, really.   The packaging is very cute. And I really like the colour. Almost all of my lipglosses are sparkly for work as they just seem to work better for me. But for non-work stuff, I wouldn't mind having a pretty non-sparkly one. And I totally understand where you're coming from. I'm really loving light pink lipglosses right now.

So now I want the Dior one AND the Lancome one. I don't think I showed the one I bought a week or so ago. It's their Color Fever Gloss (LE) in Rose Ballerine.



Oh, and I impulse bought something I'm loving. It's Lancome's Eclat Miracle. I've been searching for a really good face highlighter for a while now. The problem with a lot of them is that they leave this really obvious sparkle, like there are actually sparkle pieces in it. I just want to highlight the tops of my cheekbones without looking like I'm ready to go out for a night on the town. This is wonderful for a natural glow. It's expensive, but you only need the tiniest amount.
I read that you can even mix it with your foundation if you want a dewy look. I haven't tried that yet, though.


Napcat, I don't know about roasting, but perhaps I can master the other two.  Okay, so I tried an experiment just now and it failed miserably. I heated about a cup of water on the stove and then put about 1 1/2 Tbsp of coffee in it. I let it sit for a minute and then swirled it around. I then let it sit for another seven. I filtered out the grounds, took a sip, and the coffee tasted like slightly flavoured water. This was my attempt to reproduce the press pot before buying the press pot. What did I do wrong?

Jen, I'm sorry to hear that! I'm not sure what I would do either. Although, if you were going back and forth on having it on one or both sides and then firmly decided on one side, I would ask for her to fix it. You should get exactly what you want. That said, you could also keep that one and then order a completely different bag with the pattern on one side this time.


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I have never been a gloss user, so luckily there is no temptation there!
> 
> I came home to a box waiting to be opened! My S & S bag has arrived. I love it, but I am a bit upset - even tough she specifically responded to the request of leaves on one side, she put them on both sides. I contemplated ordering it that way anyway, but I did order the one side only. I am still contemplating on whether to keep it or contact her. I like them, but would have liked the plain option too. But I like them at the same time! I really REALLY want to put all my stuff in it!!
> 
> It is sooooo buttery soft!! However, it's honestly it is a little smaller than I thought it would be. The tote I currently carry is bigger, but it isn't like it's full so it doesn't really matter! I am in love with the matching cosmetic bag & card holder too! Also really love the iPod sleeve, I got the grey with peacock ink just to be a little different from the card case.
> 
> I took pictures, but they just did't come out right, I hate artificial light! I will take some when it is lighter outside. In the meantime, I still don't know what to do! I don't want to wait longer and make her take a custom bag back, but then again it isn't exactly what I ordered. Frustrating!


Jen, I can't wait to see pictures! And I'm sorry it didn't come the way you ordered it.  As someone who sells handmade, please do contact her about it. Sometimes you have so much going on that you just slip and forget something or otherwise make a mistake. I bet she'd be more than happy to correct the problem for you.  I would definitely want to know if I made a mistake and disappointed a customer, so I could correct it and leave him or her 100% happy.

Oh, and just to add to the lip gloss convo, my absolute favorite is Lancome Juicy Tubes. Not sticky at all, and some of them have a little flavor to them. I have a bunch because you get them as free samples sometimes.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> I have never been a gloss user, so luckily there is no temptation there!
> 
> I came home to a box waiting to be opened! My S & S bag has arrived. I love it, but I am a bit upset - even tough she specifically responded to the request of leaves on one side, she put them on both sides. I contemplated ordering it that way anyway, but I did order the one side only. I am still contemplating on whether to keep it or contact her. I like them, but would have liked the plain option too. But I like them at the same time! I really REALLY want to put all my stuff in it!!
> 
> It is sooooo buttery soft!! However, it's honestly it is a little smaller than I thought it would be. The tote I currently carry is bigger, but it isn't like it's full so it doesn't really matter! I am in love with the matching cosmetic bag & card holder too! Also really love the iPod sleeve, I got the grey with peacock ink just to be a little different from the card case.
> 
> I took pictures, but they just did't come out right, I hate artificial light! I will take some when it is lighter outside. In the meantime, I still don't know what to do! I don't want to wait longer and make her take a custom bag back, but then again it isn't exactly what I ordered. Frustrating!


Oh Jen, I am so sorry to hear that your bag isn't exactly what you ordered.  I'm not sure what I would do either. If you really aren't happy with it being on both sides, I would send it back. It is a lot of money to spend on a bag that you aren't completely satisfied with. But if you think you can live with it and it won't bother you every time you look at it, then I would keep it. You certainly want to enjoy your new bag 

I am very glad to hear how buttery soft it is. I am still anxious for mine to arrive.


----------



## Kindle Krista

hudsonam said:


> Jen, I can't wait to see pictures! And I'm sorry it didn't come the way you ordered it.  As someone who sells handmade, please do contact her about it. Sometimes you have so much going on that you just slip and forget something or otherwise make a mistake. I bet she'd be more than happy to correct the problem for you.  I would definitely want to know if I made a mistake and disappointed a customer, so I could correct it and leave him or her 100% happy.


Good advice!


----------



## Jen

I just emailed her.  For that much money I want what I ordered.  I feel bad, although I shouldn't!!  She has been so nice I'm sure she'll take care of me.  I will just have to be patient and wait for the new one!  I will let you guys know what she says.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

AddieLove said:


> Napcat, I don't know about roasting, but perhaps I can master the other two.  Okay, so I tried an experiment just now and it failed miserably. I heated about a cup of water on the stove and then put about 1 1/2 Tbsp of coffee in it. I let it sit for a minute and then swirled it around. I then let it sit for another seven. I filtered out the grounds, took a sip, and the coffee tasted like slightly flavoured water. This was my attempt to reproduce the press pot before buying the press pot. What did I do wrong?


Probably not enough coffee grounds......try a heaping teaspoon per 5 oz of water. Your French Press may come with a scoop and a recommended formula. Your press will also maintain a higher temperature (just below boiling) longer.

Keep trying


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, I think you did the right thing. If you didn't receive what you ordered, and you are disappointed with what you received, you probably will never be happy with it. It's not an inexpensive bag.


----------



## Jen

Addie, I just saw this on the Sephora site and thought of you! It would be a good chance to try both, plus the high beam, for cheaper (sorry, I'm on the iPad and I haven't figured out how to do the clickable pictures on here yet!)

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P281701&categoryId=B70

I have never tried the positint, but I think I'm going to grab this kit to try it plus get a travel benetint and try the high beam. For $15 it's worth a shot!

EDIT - Woah, that first attempt did not work! Let's try this...


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I just emailed her. For that much money I want what I ordered. I feel bad, although I shouldn't!! She has been so nice I'm sure she'll take care of me. I will just have to be patient and wait for the new one! I will let you guys know what she says.


Don't feel bad! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## julip

Jen - so glad to hear you ordered an S&S bag, but sorry to hear it didn't arrive as ordered! I'm sure she'll make it right - she is so wonderful to deal with.

For anyone as hooked on Alima Pure foundation as I am, or for anyone who has been wanting to try it, now is the time to stock up or order! All foundation is 20% for 2 weeks, so plenty if time to order samples if you need to and still get the sale price on the full sizes.

Alima Pure Foundation Sale


----------



## Addie

Napcat, thanks! I was thinking along the same lines as well, but I wanted to make sure I wasn't skipping some other important step. I'll give that a try tomorrow!

Jen, I love that set! Thanks for showing it to me! It's a really good price point especially for just wanting to give them a try first.

Julip, we've missed you on this thread!


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Oh, lucky you!!!!! Please get it and tell me all about it !


Total lip gloss addict here. love bobbi br0wn the most. Try hot pink or rosy. She has tons of pinks with no sparklies. Also love her gel eye liner. I cannot type on this zagg. I think it has to go back.
Paula


----------



## Neo

Jen, I'm so sorry you didn't get what you ordered and that your bag is not what you expected  . But I'm really glad that you decided to contact Angie and let her know: I'm sure she will want and be happy to make it right by you! The downside is that you will have to wait yet a bit longer, but it will be worth it in the end to have exactly what you wanted - I'm sure it would have forever bothered you, else. And now you know what kind of yummy-ness you will be getting  

Julip, so great to have you back here, yaaaaayyyyyyyyyy  

And just in case we didn't already know that: I'm hopeless! I made it to Sephora. Walked out with the pink Dior lip Polish  . It's lovely  . I think I'm good now  ! The Lancome will be perfect for evenings, the Hello Kitty for when I'm really tanned, day-time, and the Dior (non-sticky and leaves the lips amazingly smooth and moisturized when it wears off) for every day when I'm not so tanned, lol. So I'm a happy trooper, and now I can't wait for you VictoriaP and AddieLove to check it out and hear what you think   And AddieLove, you are right: the packaging of the Dior IS very cute  

LOL Paula, the Bobby Brown will definitely be next on my list - non sparkly is good for me for work, but all the other brands seem to only do sparkly now. Very cute and nice, but just not so great for every day for me  . And I hated the Zagg invisible shield - now I have a power support (the crystal clear one, not the matte) and love it! Feels like my screen is bare and most people don't even realize I have a screen protector on


----------



## Ruby296

Jen I'm sorry that your S&S bag didn't arrive as you had ordered it. But I agree w/everyone who said you did the right thing by contacting Angie b/c she will make it right. You will be so thrilled when you get your bag w/the red print on one side! I can't wait to see pics of it either.

All this talk of gloss makes me want to head out to Sephora but the closest one is 2 hrs away. I suppose that's a good thing  I'm more of a balm wearer, but my favorite lipstick is MAC's lustre formula. I loved the Slimshines too till they D/C'ed them


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> I just emailed her. For that much money I want what I ordered. I feel bad, although I shouldn't!! She has been so nice I'm sure she'll take care of me. I will just have to be patient and wait for the new one! I will let you guys know what she says.


I think you made the right decision. Sorry that you have to wait a little long to get what you want. Patience isn't my strong suit so I would have a hard time waiting longer lol. But I agree that you should get what you ordered considering the cost.


----------



## skyblue

Somehow, *Neo*, I just knew you would find a way to get the Dior gloss today!  

I have a regular Zagg screen protector on my iPad, not the matte one, and it is undetectable. I have a Don Aslett micro fiber cloth that feels almost like suede that keeps it clean.

My "beef" with the Bobbi Brown glosses is the brush. Her brushes always splay, even when I am careful. The BB glosses that you apply directly from the tube work better for me. I never have an issue with the Dior glosses with brush applicators.

*Ruby*, they always discontinue my favorites. The latest casualty was the MAC mineralize eyshadow duo in a pretty copper. I can't find a duplicate. The other was the lip glass in Luxuriate. It was so pretty.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, just at the word pink, you know VictoriaP is going to be all over it.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> Neo, just at the word pink, you know VictoriaP is going to be all over it.


Mine!  Unfortunately tomorrow's schedule may be changing on me, but if I still end up over that way, I'll definitely go try it on.

I know I saw mention of Lancome's Juicy Tubes on here--the one lip gloss I currently have is now four and a half years old (yes, I know, the horror!), and it's their Beach Plum. No idea if they still sell it; it was recommended by the makeup artist who did my wedding, and I've never found a color I liked better (too dark though for casual wear on me). But it wears off too fast for my liking.


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> *Ruby*, they always discontinue my favorites. The latest casualty was the MAC mineralize eyshadow duo in a pretty copper. I can't find a duplicate. The other was the lip glass in Luxuriate. It was so pretty.


Skyblue, it's so frustrating isn't it??!! There's a great blog called Temptalia. Christine is the owner/author and She writes the most comprehensive reviews I've ever seen and has great swatches/pics. She's got a huge dupe list so you might want to head over and check it. The site is
www.temptalia.com

JuliP, I forgot to say how much I've missed you here too! Welcome back

Oh, and I got my Fasta Pasta maker the other day, can't wait to try it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

VictoriaP, they still sell Beach Plum Juicy Tubes.  I have that one and mine is a year or more old too.


----------



## Jen

I already got an e-mail back from Angie.  She's offered to switch it out or give me a $50 credit.  I'm still deciding, but I think I'm going to send it back and get exactly what I wanted.  She made it seem like she missed my note all together, but she even replied with "I'll make sure I put the leaves only on one side"!  Hmmm.  If you're ordering something custom from her just make sure you're very specific & confirm it when she e-mails you!  I'm dissapointed I have to wait, but it'll be better just the way I wanted it!  It was tempting to take $50 back, but not quite enough!


----------



## skyblue

Ruby296 said:


> Skyblue, it's so frustrating isn't it??!! There's a great blog called Temptalia. Christine is the owner/author and She writes the most comprehensive reviews I've ever seen and has great swatches/pics. She's got a huge dupe list so you might want to head over and check it. The site is
> www.temptalia.com
> 
> JuliP, I forgot to say how much I've missed you here too! Welcome back
> 
> Oh, and I got my Fasta Pasta maker the other day, can't wait to try it!


Thanks, Ruby! I will check it out!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Just another FYI to shop through ebates. Today's Daily Double is ebags. Get 12% cash back when you shop through ebates. My total cash back just recently was $24 just because I shopped through their site.

http://www.ebates.com/rf.do?referrerid=BKqyqUUfFAgx3w1hNIAQyg%3D%3D


----------



## skyblue

Hi KindleGracie!  How are you?  I signed up for beats ages ago and forgot about it.  I need to reapply!  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> Thanks, Ruby! I will check it out!!


Good luck, I hope you find a good dupe there!


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> Just another FYI to shop through ebates. Today's Daily Double is ebags. Get 12% cash back when you shop through ebates. My total cash back just recently was $24 just because I shopped through their site.
> 
> http://www.ebates.com/rf.do?referrerid=BKqyqUUfFAgx3w1hNIAQyg%3D%3D


I use Mr Rebates. Is ebates a better deal?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hi Jane, they are similar sites but I've never compared the two.  I've always used ebates and their daily double reward points seem to be at places I shop frequently.

Hi Skyblue!  I'm doing great.  Thank you for asking.  We've had an entire week of warm weather with temps in the 70s and I have spring fever!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh dear!  I found this on page 2.

I got an email from Trade Secret today and they have all their styling tools half price.  I went to look and ended up buying a blow dryer, flat iron and also (not a styling tool but) some Kenra Blow Dry Spray.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> I already got an e-mail back from Angie. She's offered to switch it out or give me a $50 credit. I'm still deciding, but I think I'm going to send it back and get exactly what I wanted. She made it seem like she missed my note all together, but she even replied with "I'll make sure I put the leaves only on one side"! Hmmm. If you're ordering something custom from her just make sure you're very specific & confirm it when she e-mails you! I'm dissapointed I have to wait, but it'll be better just the way I wanted it! It was tempting to take $50 back, but not quite enough!


Glad you heard back already and that she is going to make it right for you. If it really bothered you that you didn't get exactly what you ordered, it would probably remind you of that every time you looked at the "wrong" bag.

Mine was waiting for me on the porch when I got home tonight. I love it and it really is soooo very soft. I took some pictures but I have to figure out how to post them. They were with my cell phone so not all that great of pics.


----------



## Kindle Krista

I think I figured it out. Sorry pic seems kind of big.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Krista, I LOVE your bag! I really like the color of the leather. Enjoy!


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh dear! I found this on page 2.
> 
> I got an email from Trade Secret today and they have all their styling tools half price. I went to look and ended up buying a blow dryer, flat iron and also (not a styling tool but) some Kenra Blow Dry Spray.


What blow dryer did you get? I'm still looking for a replacement for my beloved Solano, and using my travel dryer in the meantime....


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Krista said:


> I think I figured it out. Sorry pic seems kind of big.


Beautiful! I really like the British Tan!!


----------



## Kindle Krista

skyblue said:


> Kindle Krista, I LOVE your bag! I really like the color of the leather. Enjoy!


Thank you so much! I love it too and the color is fantastic!



Ruby296 said:


> Beautiful! I really like the British Tan!!


So do I, Ruby! Love it! Thank you!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ruby296 said:


> What blow dryer did you get? I'm still looking for a replacement for my beloved Solano, and using my travel dryer in the meantime....


I ended up getting the Chi because it was $60.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Kindle Krista said:


> I think I figured it out. Sorry pic seems kind of big.


Love it! That is the leather I want, glad to see someone else likes it as well.


----------



## Kindle Krista

cmg.sweet said:


> Love it! That is the leather I want, glad to see someone else likes it as well.


Thank you!!! I fell in love with the color online and now I love it even more in person.


----------



## Jane917

Has anyone tried this Clinique mascara? I always have trouble getting mascara on my lower lashes.


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> Has anyone tried this Clinique mascara? I always have trouble getting mascara on my lower lashes.


I saw it the other day at Sephora, and it looks really cute. I did try to stay away from it though: I don't put any mascara on my lower lashes and didn't want to create a new need 

I say go for it Jane and let us know how it is


----------



## Jen

KK - LOVE that bag!!!  I'm so happy you love it!!  If I ever buy another one (who am I kidding...   ) I'm getting a plain british tan bella bag.  

Mine is waiting for the mailman to pick it up.  I'm so sad!!!  I'm so silly, but I really hope she has the new one to me by March 2nd, I'm going on a business trip to AZ and I really want to show it off to my friends   !!  Hopefully since it's a replacement she'll have it back to me quickly.  I'm so impatient!!!  I did take some pictures before I sent it back, since my replacement will be pretty much the same except one plain side.  I did not have time to post last night, but I'll do it sometime this weekend.  

I feel like everything I have received lately is kind of a dissapointment.  The purse first, especially because I was SO excited.  Then I got my luggage from Kohls, and I guess I didn't realize that the big one I ordered is almost the same size as me!  It's GIGANTIC.  If I packed that thing full it would be 100 pounds at least!  Luckily I saw they are still having the half off sale, and I have another coupon, so I'll have to order another one and replace it.  I also bought a necklace and a bracelet as well as some work out clothes.  All of the jewelry is going back, it's awful.  I have not yet received the cool jewelry stand, I just hope I'm not also disssapointed in that!!  

If anyone needs anything Philosophy, they are having $15 off a $65 order with free shipping.  I ordered some more of the Big Skinny body scrub I'm OBSESSED with (seriously, I have NEVER had such soft skin), as well as a Kiss Me balm and the retinol treatment.  I pride myself for getting to just barely where I need to get the discount - I was at $68 thank-you-very-much   !!

I'm on the border of placing my last 10% VIB discount at Sephora, I have to use it before Sunday.  I'm loading up on the Her Cut and getting a few other random things, I'll report back with any good finds!!   

Jane, I think that Clinique mascara is pretty new - let us know if you get it and like it!  I'm just not sure about a separate mascara for lower lashes.  Like I need to add more steps to my already ridiculous makeup routine!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cobbie said:


> Cmg,I followed your lead and ordered the Clinique high lengths mascara and Clinique lash building primer. I used them for the first time yesterday and really like them. The mascara brush separated my lashes and gave them a very natural look. Thanks for telling us about them.


Oh wow...I'm officially an enabler! I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Oh wow...I'm officially an enabler! I'm glad you like them.


Welcome to the club!!!


----------



## skyblue

*Jane*, I don't wear mascara on my lower lashes. I just line the lower lash line. I have had great success with my lashes with the following routine: First I begin with NeuLash to grow longer lashes. It is pricey, but it lasted almost a year. (I tired Rapid Lash first with some success, but the NeuLash was even better) Spending about $10 a month for fabulous lashes is worth it to me. I use DIORSHOW MAXIMIZER for a primer, then top it all off with Mally Volumizing Mascara. I am amazed at my fabulous lashes! A friend sent us photos from a party we attended a couple weeks ago. I couldn't believe how great my lashes looked!

Good luck on your quest!


----------



## Jane917

You guys continue with your excellent enabling techniques. I have some credit at Macy's, so if I get out today I will see if they carry the lower lash mascara. Skyblue, thanks for your tips, and I am sure your eyelashed look great, but my routine has to be quick and simple since I travel quite a bit. Having a lower lash mascara is really pushing it for me! Many days I don't even put on any mascara. I don't wear eyeliner/eyeshadow, and my eyes are small, so I should use mascara everyday, but it just doesn't happen. 

It is lightly snowing and I have FIVE days off!


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks Kindle Gracie! I just picked up a Chi about an hour ago! I was at TJ Maxx and took a detour around and they had several different CHI dryers for $40, so I grabbed one! MSRP said $119, so I feel like I got a great deal!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ruby296 said:


> Thanks Kindle Gracie! I just picked up a Chi about an hour ago! I was at TJ Maxx and took a detour around and they had several different CHI dryers for $40, so I grabbed one! MSRP said $119, so I feel like I got a great deal!!


Did you get yours at TJMaxx or at Trade Secret?


----------



## Jen

Cobbie, I can relate!!  I am the WORST overpacker!!  I hate to be without something I want, so I squeeze it all in.  I push the 50 lb rule almost every single time!  That is why I cannot have a huge suitcase,  I will stuff whatever space I have.  Maybe one more sweatshirt.......  
Bummer about your Oberon!  I hope they are taking care of you the way Angie is taking care of me.  I hate that I have to wait, but I'll get what I ordered in the end.  

It looks like I should come home to my funky jewelry stand waiting for me......I almost don't want to see it, I'm afraid I'll be super dissapointed!!


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> Did you get yours at TJMaxx or at Trade Secret?


I got it at TJ Maxx!


----------



## Someone Nameless

You got a better deal than I did.  What model did you get?


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> You got a better deal than I did. What model did you get?


it's the InfraTech Ionic Light Weight Ceramic dryer. There were a couple different models to choose from, basically the same, but I like how little this one weighs. It isn't as powerful as my old Solano but for $40 I'm very happy w/it. Do you have TJ near you? Which one did you get?


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Jen, I'm sorry about your luggage. That reminds me of a story about when I was going on my first cruise, hadn't travelled much and hadn't heard the saying that nobody ever says they wished they had taken more clothes on a trip. I had this huge trunk suitcase that I managed to stuff everything into. I called my cousin who was going with me and told her that the good news was I had packed everything into one bag. The bad news was I couldn't lift it off the bed.  I took two smaller ones. I now know how to travel lightly.
> 
> I'm sorry about your S & S bag. I know how disappointing it is when you've been so excited about something only to have it not be as expected. I'm having an issue with an Oberon cover so I can empathize.
> 
> You doubted?


Uh-Oh, *Cobbie*! What's up the Oberon? Hopefully it's not your NEW sky-blue ROH that you just got!!


----------



## Jen

Allright ladies, it's picture time!! I'm first going to post my S&S bag pictures, then my jewelry stand that arrived today that I am COMPLETELY in love with!! I don't have a ton of experience posting pictures, so bear with me here......sorry if they're too big, but I thought bigger would be better in this case so you can see the details!!

I took these outside yesterday on my screened in porch, I thought the grey flooring was a nice way to tell the actual color.

First, the purse, cosmetic bag, card holder & iPod case all together -










A close up of the accessories -










And a shot of the purse outside. I'm SO excited to get the right one back so I can finally put all my stuff in it!!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen, I LOVE all of your S&S things!! Thanks so much for the pics!


----------



## Jen

Woah. Those are a bit big....if that is a problem let me know and I'll fix it!!

Now for the stand. I'll make these a bit smaller!!! I took a few different views so you could see details and then how big it is to scale. It's 18" tall. How CUTE is this thing?! Plus you get a nice view of my bathroom, the cleaning lady was here today so I wasn't embarassed to take pictures  !!




























Neo, I think you said you wear mostly rings - I'm obviously a necklace kind of girl, but I also do some rings - you could fit a ton on the little wire holders! I just think it looks adorable on my counter!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen, your S&S items are all nice...I hope you get your actual bag soon so you can enjoy taking your set out and about.  I don't usually like dress/maniquin style decor but that necklace holder is cute, I can see why you had to have it as soon as you saw it.


----------



## hudsonam

Jen! The bag and the stand are gorgeous! I hope you get your new bag soon!  I probably missed it, but what color leather is yours? Is that the grey?


----------



## VictoriaP

That stand is REALLY cute.  I wonder if my cats would leave it alone though....


----------



## Neo

Jen, that stand is absolutely adorable!!!!! But on second thoughts, I too - like VictoriaP - wonder if Neo would leave it alone  . Still, I'm very tempted  

So glad you sent your bag back - even it was a nice one (but we already knew I would like it ). But like you, I only got the leaves on one side and I'm really glad I went that way, so I'm sure the extra wait will be worth it in the end  

Kindle Krista: Congratulations, gorgeous purse  

VictoriaP: did you have a chance to check out that Dior Lip Polish? I love it more and more, and the little brush/sponge is fantastic! I think this will definitely be a re-buy!


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> Jen! The bag and the stand are gorgeous! I hope you get your new bag soon!  I probably missed it, but what color leather is yours? Is that the grey?


It is grey leather with grey ink. It almost looks brown, doesn't it? I love it!



VictoriaP said:


> That stand is REALLY cute. I wonder if my cats would leave it alone though....


I guess I'm lucky, my cat doesn't jump up on counters! She does like to lay on the cushy carpet next to me while I put my makeup on though!

Speaking of cats, while I was taking the purse pictures my cat was sniffjng around the purse and it occured to me - Neo has the exact same bag that I ordered, and she took the picture of her bag with Neo. My cat is the fatter girl version of Neo! I was so sad that she didn't stick around for the picture, because then I could tell Neo that obviously I want to be just like her  ! I mean seriously - since "meeting" you I have bought your hourglass primer, meteorites, guerlain lipstick- even in the same color - and the exact same custom purse. I swear I'm not stalking you.........


----------



## skyblue

*Jen,* I love your necklace stand! I have been looking for one. I've seen ones that look like branches, but they were not available for purchase.


----------



## Neo

LOL Jen, that's hilarious  ! I think it's really because you obviously have great taste  . And on this one, I may be stalking you with the jewelry stand!!!

Think it has anything to do with being former smokers         

ETA: I think we even quit only a couple of weeks or so apart!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kindle Krista

I love your bag and accessories, Jen! I hope your new purse arrives fast. The jewelry stand is awesome! Very classy!


----------



## Jen

You're right! How funny is that?! I think you quit maybe a month earlier, and that was way before we had ever talked! And I am still seriously considering getting my leg hair permenently removed...just like YOU!

Skyblue - I bought my mom a branch style jewelry stand for Christmas at Urban Outfitters. They still have it! For $32 and in 3 different finishes. That one is cute too! Here is the link, hope the iPad allows it.....

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=17722281&itemdescription=true&navAction=jump&search=true&isProduct=true&parentid=SEARCH+RESULTS


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *Jen*!!! That looks nice! . The link worked! On your iPad and mine.


----------



## VictoriaP

Hmm....I like that branch style one too...

My Neo-lookalike, Max, passed away a few years ago, but he was a dead ringer for Neo, right now to the expression in the current avatar picture.  He was my ex-husband's cat; the running joke was that my second husband got custody of the ex's cat in my divorce.  Max adored him.

Unfortunately, the current pair, Sasha and Chloe, both tuxedo girls, think that anything on the counter is part of their domain, and Sasch in particular thinks the bathroom counter and all its contents are fair game.  She tends to ignore the jewelry right now because it's simply piled in a dish...but if it was dangling in a tempting fashion, she's probably going to try playing with it.  And she hides things, sometimes for months.

Haven't gotten to Sephora yet; best laid plans and all that...


----------



## kjn33

VictoriaP said:


> That stand is REALLY cute. I wonder if my cats would leave it alone though....


That was my first though too. Sophie & Casper would probably ignore it, but I'm not too sure about Lily. She'd be all over swatting at the necklaces!!


----------



## skyblue

Gee, *Cobbie*, I am sorry about the faulty Oberon. I hope they resolve this issue to your satisfaction. Seems like there's a bunch of errors lately regarding quality control.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Good Morning All

As I mentioned when I entered this group of evil enablers, I am an extremely sensible and frugal person.....never given to impulse or frivolous shopping.  However, I have this small herd of Calicos that get into my credits cards and order on-line (Love that one-click)....they have also been knows to kidnap (catnap?) me into town for extreme shopping trips.(This usually requires an SUV and a trailer....gasp !)

I've just returned from a long business trip and it seems that "we" are redecorating.  "They" have plans for my hard earned $$$'s.....sigh

Bad Cats.....Bad Cats  Ha!

************

I know this is a mostly "girl's club" thread, but trust me, men gossip more than women....and are uncontrollable shop-a-holics.  
A shiny new Phillips head screwdriver is just as alluring and sexy as any Gucci clutch purse !  Ha!  And of course, then that new screwdriver needs a nice new workbelt...maybe a new toolbox....Oh yeah, I NEED a can of WD-40.........


************
Gotta' run....seems I need to paint a wall before some custom blinds arrive !!


----------



## Kindle Krista

NapCat said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> As I mentioned when I entered this group of evil enablers, I am an extremely sensible and frugal person.....never given to impulse or frivolous shopping. However, I have this small herd of Calicos that get into my credits cards and order on-line (Love that one-click)....they have also been knows to kidnap (catnap?) me into town for extreme shopping trips.(This usually requires an SUV and a trailer....gasp !)
> 
> I've just returned from a long business trip and it seems that "we" are redecorating. "They" have plans for my hard earned $$$'s.....sigh
> 
> Bad Cats.....Bad Cats Ha!
> 
> ************
> 
> I know this is a mostly "girl's club" thread, but trust me, men gossip more than women....and are uncontrollable shop-a-holics.
> A shiny new Phillips head screwdriver is just as alluring and sexy as any Gucci clutch purse ! Ha! And of course, then that new screwdriver needs a nice new workbelt...maybe a new toolbox....Oh yeah, I NEED a can of WD-40.........
> 
> ************
> Gotta' run....seems I need to paint a wall before some custom blinds arrive !!


NapCat, your post made me smile! Too funny. Darn cats!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Cobbie said:


> Kindle Krista, I love your bag. I like the British Tan, too. It looks like it has a golden hue. Beautiful!





Neo said:


> Kindle Krista: Congratulations, gorgeous purse


Thank you both so much!! I am thrilled with it! Love the color, the feel, the smell (lol)...love it all! 



Jen said:


> It is grey leather with grey ink. It almost looks brown, doesn't it? I love it!


I love the grey with grey ink! Fabulous!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Neo said:


> I saw it the other day at Sephora, and it looks really cute. I did try to stay away from it though: I don't put any mascara on my lower lashes and didn't want to create a new need
> 
> I say go for it Jane and let us know how it is


Yes please, Jane. I still haven't pulled the trigger on my Sephora order because I cannot settle on mascara. _How lame is that_?


----------



## hudsonam

unknown2cherubim said:


> Yes please, Jane. I still haven't pulled the trigger on my Sephora order because I cannot settle on mascara. _How lame is that_?


I love love love Lancome mascara. They discontinued my absolute favorite, but I still love the others.


----------



## Addie

Neo, glad to hear you like the Dior Lip Polish! I need to go to Saks to exchange Lancome's Effacernes Concealer for either another colour or something else completely. When I go (maybe this week), I'll have to stop by and have a look.

Speaking of things I'll have to look at, I had to share this beautiful palette I may need in my life.

The top left is the base colour, the top right is the lid colour, the lower left is the blush and the lower right is the eye definer. The colours are bigger than your typical eyeshadow pots, so I'm trying to convince myself that definitely makes it worth the $79 price tag. 

Ruby, I love the Temptalia site! Well, it's more of a love/hate relationship as it just makes me want to buy more and more.

KK, I love your bag! The leather colour is just so lovely.

Jen, I love the pictures of your purse and accessories. So pretty. I hope you get your replacement bag back quickly! And I love your jewelry stand! It is so cute!

Cobbie, I hope you get your Oberon replaced without a lot of hassle!

NapCat, everyone needs a can of WD-40. I learned that the hard way when my apartment door became stuck, and I had to wait outside for 30+ minutes in the middle of Oklahoma's winter at night for the on-call repair person to bring it.
Redecorating seems like a lot of fun and a lot of work. Troublesome cats. 
Oh, by the way I tried my coffee experiment again, and it came out delicious! So I'll be getting a press pot soon.


----------



## VictoriaP

AddieLove, I'd be afraid that palette is way too pretty to actually use!


----------



## Kindle Krista

VictoriaP said:


> AddieLove, I'd be afraid that palette is way too pretty to actually use!


I was thinking that too! The colors are gorgeous!! Very nice!!


----------



## corkyb

who makes it?
What are the dior color glosses I should try?
and the lancome is beach plum and something else?  Are they juicy tube type glosses though?  I don't care for the kind that are in a squeeze tube usually.  I'm an applicator type girl, but it has to go on generously and those two things don't always go together.  But the tubes are usually too thick and messy for me.  I may take a run up to Macy's and Sephora in a bit.  I'm afraid I am going to get blown off the road with these winds though.  My back door was shut and locked, so I thought and it blew wide open a bit ago.


----------



## Barbiedull

AddieLove said:


> I need to go to Saks to exchange Lancome's Effacernes Concealer for either another colour or something else completely.


Addielove, I was just looking at that concealer today. Was it just a bad color for you, or did it not work well? I'm having a heck of a time finding a good concealer that will cover and not cake up.


----------



## angelmum3

I'm exhausted!

DD needed 2 dresses - shoes, bras, make-up OMG!  Shoot me now!  

We went to the Bare Minerals store and had them make up her eyes for age appropriate  smokey eye - perfect!


----------



## Addie

Victoria and KK, that's my other problem with the palette! I'd hate to use it and get rid of that overspray and those adorable turtles. I wish it wasn't LE so I could buy refills when I eventually use them all. It makes me want to buy two: one to use and one to look at. 

Corky, Chantecaille is the company that makes the palette. I've never tried the Dior glosses, but when I was searching for them, I noticed they had a few different types. I'm interested in seeing the Creamy line as well as the Addict Lip Polish line (which is the one Neo got). Yeah, the LE and the beach plum are the tube glosses.
Yikes! Definitely a time to stay indoors if you can! Stay safe!

Barbiedull, I think part of the problem is the colour. But I also feel like it's not giving me nearly enough coverage. What I do like about it is that I don't have to powder over it. It doesn't crease on me, which is really great. I'm thinking if I got the right colour, I would still have to put another concealer on first to provide better coverage and then the Effacernes to keep it all in place. I'm also thinking if I stuck with the Effacernes, I might have to get a second one in a different colour and maybe mix the two. The colour choices just weren't ideal for me. I was hoping the Effacernes would be a one-step concealer. I wanted an effortless concealer on non-work days that wouldn't require any type of maintenance, so it doesn't seem like this one is cutting it for me. But I do have pretty dark hereditary circles, so it might work great if you don't have that issue.

Angelmum, sounds like your DD had a great day, though!


----------



## Barbiedull

AddieLove said:


> Barbiedull, I think part of the problem is the colour. But I also feel like it's not giving me nearly enough coverage. What I do like about it is that I don't have to powder over it. It doesn't crease on me, which is really great. I'm thinking if I got the right colour, I would still have to put another concealer on first to provide better coverage and then the Effacernes to keep it all in place. I'm also thinking if I stuck with the Effacernes, I might have to get a second one in a different colour and maybe mix the two. The colour choices just weren't ideal for me. I was hoping the Effacernes would be a one-step concealer. I wanted an effortless concealer on non-work days that wouldn't require any type of maintenance, so it doesn't seem like this one is cutting it for me. But I do have pretty dark hereditary circles, so it might work great if you don't have that issue.


 Wow, that concealer had really great reviews. I have read that if you have really dark circles, you may have to buy a concealer than is darker than your natural skin tone, then apply a lighter one over it. My skin is thin in that area, so I get the purple discoloration. I may need to go with a more yellow tone to counteract the purple, then correct over the yellow. It gets too complicated! 

If anyone has good concealer info or tips, please share.


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie--thanks for the review!  Those UD primers are one of those things I'm really interested in, but definitely worried about how the glitz will look on me.  I'm in a bad spot age wise right now--still in love with all the glitter, but suspecting it just makes me look OLD.    Think I need to see those in person before making a decision.

Added a couple of Amazon Rewards GC's to my account so I could pick up two things:  Philosophy's Kiss Me lip scrub and a Turboion Baby Croc mini/travel flat iron.  I've hemmed and hawed over the latter for weeks; none of the travel flat irons seem to be ideal, so I finally just went with my gut as far as price/features, etc.  We'll see if it pans out.


----------



## Barbiedull

Cobbie, those 2 UD primers look great.  I used a Mac "painterly" paint pot on my lids before shadow
yesterday and it seemed too dry. I probably need a primer first.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

AddieLove said:


> Oh, by the way I tried my coffee experiment again, and it came out delicious! So I'll be getting a press pot soon.


Excellent !!

Do you have a burr grinder? or a "whirly bird" type??


----------



## Neo

AddieLove and Barbiedull: I've been using this concealer from Givenchy for over a year now and really like it. I don't know if it's the best out there, but I've been really happy with it. It gives me good coverage, is applied easily with my fingers, doesn't crease and actually seems to help in filling those little wrinkles around the eye (and I'll take any help I can get here!!!!). Maybe worth a shot? I have it in the Mister Macaroon color, and what I find fantastic (and a bit strange, but not complaining !), is that it works whether I'm super tanned or super white - just blends really well with my skin tone.



Cobbie, in terms of eye primer, I use the one from Guerlain and love it. I don't have any point of comparison here, as it's the first ever I've gotten, so please take my review with a pinch of salt, but like with the concealer, I've been using it daily for over a year now, and I'm happy enough that I haven't looked for anything else. I apply it with my fingers, and it's just a tad lighter than my skin tone. I very often use it alone, just like that, without any eye shadow, as I find that it opens up and brightens my eyes - but no sparkle whatsoever. When used with eye shadow, my eye shadow stays in place from morning to evening, so all well here too. But looking for the links to post the clickable picture below, I just noticed that it doesn't get good reviews at all at Sephora, so maybe it's not that great compared to others?



And I just noticed that they have (FINALLY!!!!!!) come out with a compact for the Meteorites, how exciting!!!!!!!!! Has anybody else seen this? The solution for travels, finally 



AddieLove, that palette is adorable!


----------



## Jane917

NapCat said:


> Excellent !!
> 
> Do you have a burr grinder? or a "whirly bird" type??


I have a Kitchenaid Proline. It is a workhorse. Burr grinder. Adjustable grind.


----------



## CaitLondon

On Concealer:
I love Lauren Hutton's stuff, and I've tried almost everything. Her take is that your face needs a variety of concealer shades, as face shades are different, which she provides. I got her Face Disk first, not the natural she offers lately, and loved the streamlined compact idea, esp. for travel. She has it all in one large, flat compact, which is color coded to match the brushes needed for each. A video instructs. So, lip balm, red tint for lips, etc., eyebrow, blush, powder, concealers, etc. all circle this disk, replacements offered. That lip balm is great as used for a light sweep across brows to keep dry powder on. Her double ended brush is super for travel.

Then I got her Passport South Pacific, which is really complete with brushes, lip liner, etc. and 2 removable rectangular compacts, one for dry, one for concealers, lips, blushes. The dry one has bronzer, contouring, powder, eyebrows, liners, blush. So pretty complete travel pack. It's only problem is that they are not replaceable as the popular Face Disk.

I like Mac brushes better, esp. the tiny wedge tip for eyebrows. Mac's cream eyeliner stays with a dab of powder first, and that's a hard one for me.  I'm a yellowish base Caucasian shade so Mac's bronzer or Lauren's really, really helps out, esp. in winter.


----------



## Barbiedull

CaitLondon said:


> On Concealer:
> I love Lauren Hutton's stuff, and I've tried almost everything. Her take is that your face needs a variety of concealer shades, as face shades are different, which she provides.


I had no idea Lauren Hutton had a makeup line! I will read through her website tomorrow. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Addie

Barbiedull, I know! I've become concealer obsessed recently, and I read a lot of reviews that said it was a wonderful concealer. For someone who doesn't have extremely dark under eye circles, I'm sure it's really good. It just doesn't seem to cover enough for my needs. I'll know for sure if I want to return it or not when I go back to the counter and talk with the SA.

Cobbie, I actually found that gem on Temptalia. That makeup blog will be the end of me. I'm really loving the colours as well. I can't stop looking at it! I like that the eyes and cheeks are all in one palette. I really want to see a look done with those colours first before I decide to buy or not, though. 

Thanks for the review of the UD Primer Potions! I won't be the one to tempt you with another eye primer because I actually really like the original UDPP. So at least you're safe with me. 
Good luck on your trip to Sephora!

Victoria, hope the small flat iron works out!

Napcat, I have a whirlybird type.

Neo, I think the click pen system for concealer is so neat. I wonder if the coverage is enough for my really dark under eye circles, though. Oh, and I wish you hadn't shown me that compact!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

AddieLove said:


> Napcat, I have a whirlybird type.


Your next step along the "Nectar of the gods" road will be to look for a burr grinder. Whirlybirds overheat the beans and do not give a uniform grind, while a burr grinder will run slower, cooler and give you a consistent, coarse grind. You do not need the very expensive ones that the Espresso fanatics use. I have a Cuisinart DBM-8 Supreme Grind Automatic Burr Mill (which is waiting for your one-click shopping at Amazon ! ~$45. Actually, Black and Decker has one for ~$35).

You are making great progress, my caffeine-friend !

Walter


----------



## Jen

Neo, I saw that compact, I have been trying to stay AWAY!  I already have the balls AND pressed........and have been trying to convince myself I don't need the compact!  I wish the pressed came in a compact that thin, then I wouldn't even be tempted.  I have been looking at their eyeshadow primer, I'm glad to hear you like it.  I've noticed all reviews on eyeshadow primers vary pretty dramatically!  I figure if I don't like it I can return it.  It's been sitting in my cart, and I have to place my order today, so we'll see!

Speaking of reviews - all of a sudden I can't see reviews at Sephora on my iPad.  How weird! Anyone have a clue about that?


----------



## Jane917

Has anyone had experience with Puritan's Pride vitamins/supplements? I have heard people talking about them, and they are SO much cheaper, even cheaper than Costco.


----------



## corkyb

Jane917 said:


> Has anyone had experience with Puritan's Pride vitamins/supplements? I have heard people talking about them, and they are SO much cheaper, even cheaper than Costco.


I believe I have purchased from Puritan Pride and had good luck.


----------



## Asphodel

These S&S bag pictures have me wanting one too! And *Jen*, I love your jewelry stand. Unfortunately I also have naughty kitties who would love to play with something like that. I keep my jewelry in a three-layer bento box on my dresser and for the most part they leave it alone, thankfully.  Of course, anything on the bathroom counter is fair game, and one of my cats likes to nap in the bathroom sink.

I have a whole list of items which I have been enabled to buy in this thread, but I've been trying to pace myself.  So for the moment, I'm trying to content myself by playing with my Alima Pure samples to decide which shades I will buy. I am absolutely in love with the _Twilight_ eye shadow, _Candy_ blush and _Yuki_ finishing powder.

I'm having concealer troubles. I've been using Almay _bright eyes eye base + concealer_ under _Well Rested_ by Bare Minerals, but I have pretty dark circles under my eyes and I don't feel that I quite have the coverage I would like. I've been following the concealer discussion here with interest!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jane917 said:


> Has anyone had experience with Puritan's Pride vitamins/supplements? I have heard people talking about them, and they are SO much cheaper, even cheaper than Costco.


I've bought from them, but don't find them any cheaper than Vitamin Shoppe.


----------



## Jen

Well I had a very successful shopping weekend!  I went to Kohls to return my gigantor suitcase, and since I had a 30% off coupon of course I had to comb the store   !!  Well, not only did they have the suitcase I did want, marked already at half off, but I found a TON of other great deals.  I love when they have a good sale and I have the 30% off coupon.  I found a few great dresses (and I HATE shopping for dresses), a few great pairs of pants, some jewelry and some other random things.  The best part about it is that in the end I got $60 in Kohls cash that is good starting today, and I still have the 30% off coupon through wednesday.  I have got to figure out what to spend that on!  How fun.  I can spend almost $100 and get it pretty much free - doesn't get much better than that!!  Now, what to buy.....

Does anyone own the Ninja blender?  I am still lusting after the Vitamix, but just can't spend $400 on a blender.  I saw Kohls had the Ninja on sale for $100, I was thinking about getting that.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh, Jen!  That sounds great!  I guess it was a good thing that the suitcase ended up being too big.

How did you get a 30% off coupon? The most I've ever seen is 15% off.


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> Oh, Jen! That sounds great! I guess it was a good thing that the suitcase ended up being too big.
> 
> How did you get a 30% off coupon? The most I've ever seen is 15% off.


I was thinking the same thing! I was half wondering if I should have returned the small bag too, I only got 20% off of that. But, they didn't have the small one for me to re-purchase, so it was a moot point anyway.

Do you have a Kohls card? I get coupons all the time, most are 15% but every few months they send a peel off coupon that can be 15%, 20%, or 30%. I get the 30% about twice a year. I'm a Kohls VIP cardholder (shocking ) so I might get more coupons than others, I'm not sure. I love that store!


----------



## Candee15

Jen said:


> Well I had a very successful shopping weekend! I went to Kohls to return my gigantor suitcase, and since I had a 30% off coupon of course I had to comb the store  !! Well, not only did they have the suitcase I did want, marked already at half off, but I found a TON of other great deals. I love when they have a good sale and I have the 30% off coupon. I found a few great dresses (and I HATE shopping for dresses), a few great pairs of pants, some jewelry and some other random things. The best part about it is that in the end I got $60 in Kohls cash that is good starting today, and I still have the 30% off coupon through wednesday. I have got to figure out what to spend that on! How fun. I can spend almost $100 and get it pretty much free - doesn't get much better than that!! Now, what to buy.....
> 
> Does anyone own the Ninja blender? I am still lusting after the Vitamix, but just can't spend $400 on a blender. I saw Kohls had the Ninja on sale for $100, I was thinking about getting that.


I have and absolutely LOVE the Ninja. The double-blade system makes all the difference. I have LOTS of great appliances (Vitamix, which I love; KitchenAid food processor, which I love; KitchenAid stand mixer, which I love)...BUT...the Ninja gets the most use in my kitchen on a day-to-day basis. It is tough and chops beautifully and evenly (something my other single-blade mini Cuisinart did NOT do).

I highly recommend the Ninja.


----------



## Jen

Thanks Candee, that's great to hear!!  It's always so tough to sift through the reviews, some people love it and others absolutely hate it!!


----------



## Jen

Candee - I just noticed there are 2 different kinds - one that looks like a regular blender, than the 'master prep' one.  Which do you have?


----------



## Addie

Walter, I had heard the burr grinders were better but didn't know why. Thanks for explaining it to me! I'll add it to my list of stuff to buy.

I have a few questions. I hope you don't mind!

Where do you store your coffee beans? Do you leave them out or stick them in the freezer?

I've been researching the different brewing systems, and came across the aeropress and vacuum system as well. Is the press pot still preferred? I like a full-bodied, strong cup of coffee. I almost always drink coffee black with no sweetener.

If you still think the press pot is the best, which version from Amazon would you recommend? I'm thinking the Bodum (unless you think there's something better), but there seem to be a lot of different versions for that brand. I'm the only person who drinks coffee in my house, so I probably only need something that makes one or two cups at a time.

If you think one of the other versions is better (aeropress or vacuum system), which one on Amazon do you recommend?

And I'm pretty sure those are all my questions. 
Thanks for your help!

Jamie


Jen or Neo, if either or you buy that compact, please share your thoughts!

Speaking of Alima Pure samples, I was watching a video online about what toxins are put in cosmetics and Alima Pure was one of the brands that signed a Compact for Safe Cosmetics. Same with Yes to Carrots. Of course none of my makeup brands were on the list. 

Also Jen, great day at Kohl's!


----------



## Jen

Addie, I have two Bodums - the regular size one and the large one since both my husband and I drink coffee. This one should be fine for you -



It only makes 3 cups, but if you're the only one drinking it that should be perfect - the containers to not keep the coffee hot. If you want a little bigger go with this one (this is the 'small' one I have)



I store my beans in these Bodum (yeah, I like the brand....) containers -



I've never frozen beans, I'm too obsessed with the freshness of them. Plus we go through it fast enough to not have to worry about it.


----------



## Jen

Oh!  I forgot to add - I truly believe that pressing the coffee is the best way to preserve all of the natural oils of the coffee bean.  I think it's the only way to go, and that is coming from a true coffee snob!!!


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Neo, they had this when I bought my first Meteorites. Since the balls were all the rage here I didn't consider the compact.


I think what you probably saw was the pressed meteorites, I have those too. This is more of a compact powder I think, I'm really not sure what the difference is to be honest! I think this is brand new.


----------



## splashes99

Jen said:


> Neo, I saw that compact, I have been trying to stay AWAY! I already have the balls AND pressed........and have been trying to convince myself I don't need the compact! I wish the pressed came in a compact that thin, then I wouldn't even be tempted. I have been looking at their eyeshadow primer, I'm glad to hear you like it. I've noticed all reviews on eyeshadow primers vary pretty dramatically! I figure if I don't like it I can return it. It's been sitting in my cart, and I have to place my order today, so we'll see!
> 
> Speaking of reviews - all of a sudden I can't see reviews at Sephora on my iPad. How weird! Anyone have a clue about that?


It's all in the application of the primer. You don't want a whole lot, but you need to make sure that area is covered. I just use a dab, and everything stays in place wonderfully!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

AddieLove said:


> Walter, I had heard the burr grinders were better but didn't know why. Thanks for explaining it to me! I'll add it to my list of stuff to buy.
> 
> *Glad to enable a fellow shop-a-holic !
> *
> I have a few questions. I hope you don't mind!
> 
> *I'm flattered !*
> 
> Where do you store your coffee beans? Do you leave them out or stick them in the freezer?
> *
> Keep them in an airtight container at room temperature.*
> 
> I've been researching the different brewing systems, and came across the aeropress and vacuum system as well. Is the press pot still preferred? I like a full-bodied, strong cup of coffee. I almost always drink coffee black with no sweetener.
> 
> *Stick with the French press for now. Vac Pots make the best coffee, but can be spendy and some are hard to clean.*
> 
> If you still think the press pot is the best, which version from Amazon would you recommend? I'm thinking the Bodum (unless you think there's something better), but there seem to be a lot of different versions for that brand. I'm the only person who drinks coffee in my house, so I probably only need something that makes one or two cups at a time.
> *
> The small Bodum will do well. "3" cups is really only one large (America) cup. *
> 
> If you think one of the other versions is better (aeropress or vacuum system), which one on Amazon do you recommend?
> 
> *The Cona Vacuum Pot is the "Cadillac"....my irresponsible, spendthrift cat bought me one a few years ago ($300) Bad Cats ! Bad Cats!*
> 
> http://www.espressozone.com/cona-vacuum-coffee-maker-CONA.aspx


----------



## Jen

STOP Walter! I'm not even clicking on that link, I'm NOT clicking on that link!!! I'm perfectly happy with my french press and $20 a pound coffee already....
Speaking of - where do you buy your coffee? Locally? I'd LOVE to find a cheaper place, we buy from a local roaster and it's getting a little ridiculous.



splashes99 said:


> It's all in the application of the primer. You don't want a whole lot, but you need to make sure that area is covered. I just use a dab, and everything stays in place wonderfully!


Thanks for the tip! I did end up buying the Guerlain (I'm now obsessed with this brand, and I MAYBE bought the bronzer too ), but I'll make sure I start with just a tiny bit.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Jen said:


> Where do you buy your coffee? .


I buy all my coffee on-line at either Coffee Bean Corral or Sweet Maria's, but that is for green, unroasted beans. You may want to look at the sites as they both have a great deal of information concerning the history, roasting, grinding and brewing of coffee.

Once you sell your car and invest in all the coffee paraphernalia, the actual green beans are not that expensive.
Need to borrow some "Shopping-Cats" ??

http://www.coffeebeancorral.com/

http://www.sweetmarias.com/index.php


----------



## Jen

I've always thought about getting into roasting, do you just use a popcorn popper or do you have an actual roaster?  I've heard it smells awful, which is why - along with lack of time - I've never gotten into it.  

I'll check those out, thank you!!  Oh, I have a cat - and maybe it's her fault that I am an online shop-a-holic!!!  That is better than my complete lack of willpower to not buy something I want.......


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Thanks for the tip! I did end up buying the Guerlain (I'm now obsessed with this brand, and I MAYBE bought the bronzer too ), but I'll make sure I start with just a tiny bit.


Welcome to the club - and you are going to LOVE the Bronzer !!!!!!!


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> Welcome to the club - and you are going to LOVE the Bronzer !!!!!!!


Duh, of COURSE you have the bronzer  !! Is there anything else I should buy that my twin has? Ha ha!!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Duh, of COURSE you have the bronzer  !! Is there anything else I should buy that my twin has? Ha ha!!


LOL! Let me think, I'll get back to you shortly with a comprehensive list


----------



## angelmum3

I am not a coffee drinker - However, my husband is!

He went thru different coffee grinders - including the burr grinder - which I hate - it gets so much static electricity about it, that you have lots of those little bits of coffee everywhere! Messy - so DH did some research and found, and LOVES this one









Its so cute - its an old fashioned grind it yourself!

and, he has a bodum press, but mostly he only makes one cup of coffee - so again, he fell in love and uses this one:









This is the areobie aeroPress 
http://www.amazon.com/Aerobie-AeroPress-Coffee-Espresso-Maker/dp/B0047BIWSK
amazon sells both of them!


----------



## Neo

I'm afraid I'm becoming obsessed with Dior now... I just went out for lunch and somehow came back with this:



It's the Dior Addict High Shine Lipstick, kind of between lipstick and a gloss. I got it in Runway Red (really more pink, like definitely pink, looks exactly like the one in the pic!) and find it lovely combined with the pink polish I bought the other day. Perfect color, perfect texture, and glossy but not over the top. Hopefully, I'm going to be happy now and quit buying lip stuff!!!!!!

Oh, and I'm purposefully ignoring the coffee discussion, as while I am a total tea snob and addict, I actually also really like good coffee (kind of like my twin, but opposite, as she is a coffee snob avoiding tea things as she could easily fall into it   ). I guess the less I know about it, the less temptation to start engaging in coffee stuff


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> I'm afraid I'm becoming obsessed with Dior now... I just went out for lunch and somehow came back with this:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Dior Addict High Shine Lipstick, kind of between lipstick and a gloss. I got it in Runway Red (really more pink, like definitely pink, looks exactly like the one in the pic!) and find it lovely combined with the pink polish I bought the other day. Perfect color, perfect texture, and glossy but not over the top. Hopefully, I'm going to be happy now and quit buying lip stuff!!!!!!


Oh my gosh!!! I love the color!!!!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Yeah, right, when pigs fly.


Unfair!!!! For over a year I had only ONE lipstick: the Rouge G from Guerlain in 06 <pout>.

Now, within one month, I have added 3 lip glosses and one lipstick to that ....


----------



## Jen

Neo, that made me laugh!!!  I'm still avoiding the tea thread for the exact same reason.  And how completely hilarious and appropriate, I was sort looking at that Dior lipstick on the website before I placed the order!!  I decided to wait and try it in the store, since I believe my main attraction to it is the cute case!  I'd love to find something sort of glossy, I've always been a matte lipstick girl and would like to branch into the gloss world a little.  I know I'll be picky about it, so I liked the idea of a lipstick gloss sort of combo.  Knowing you love it probably means I will to   !!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, Temptalia's site is dangerous indeed! I find myself checking out her reviews almost daily though  That Chantecaille Palette is gorgeous! I haven't used that line in years but am sorely tempted by this one. The colors are beautiful but I would be afraid to ruin the turtle images.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Well I have been using my Clarisonic every day for a couple of weeks now with Purity Made Simple hoping it would help with my dry, flaky skin on my face (especially my forehead and around my nose). For a couple of days I used BE's moisturizer and it did nothing to help my dry skin so I converted over to the 5 Essential Cream I bought from HSN. Normally I love that stuff and it usually works wonders for me. But this time it does nothing to help my dry skin. On Thursday last week, I put it on twice before I went to work and about an hour in to my work day, I looked like I was molting (like i had a sunburn and was peeling). It feels like very dry, flaky winter skin and I hate it. My forehead is the worst spot. I am going to have to try something new or ride it out until spring I guess.  

On a happy note, I'm excited because I ordered some WEN and it came today so I am going to start using that on my hair again. I used it a long time ago and loved it but never got around to ordering more when I ran out.


----------



## Ruby296

KK, I have had really dry skin too but I have recently discovered a "miracle" of sorts for me. I use my Clarisonic Mia 1x/day w/the delicate brush head in the am while I shower. I then spritz my face w/a spray that consists of 1 tsp of glycerin, 3-5 tsp of bottled water (evian) or Rosewater and 5-7 drops of Vitamin E oil. Shake it up and mist your face. Then I follow w/3 drops of grapeseed oil (I use Aura Cacia)  to moisturize and thats it. My skin is very hydrated and soft now. The spray and grapeseed sink in fast and does not leave an oily film on your skin. I've tried every moisturizer out there from high end to drugstore and nothing works like this combo. You can find the glycerin at any drugstore for less than $5 a bottle. I hope this helps.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Ruby296 said:


> KK, I have had really dry skin too but I have recently discovered a "miracle" of sorts for me. I use my Clarisonic Mia 1x/day w/the delicate brush head in the am while I shower. I then spritz my face w/a spray that consists of 1 tsp of glycerin, 3-5 tsp of bottled water (evian) or Rosewater and 5-7 drops of Vitamin E oil. Shake it up and mist your face. Then I follow w/3 drops of grapeseed oil (I use Aura Cacia) to moisturize and thats it. My skin is very hydrated and soft now. The spray and grapeseed sink in fast and does not leave an oily film on your skin. I've tried every moisturizer out there from high end to drugstore and nothing works like this combo. You can find the glycerin at any drugstore for less than $5 a bottle. I hope this helps.


Thank you for the directions for your spray, Ruby! I appreciate your help. So I would just get one of those small travel spray bottles to put it in? Will I find the Vitamin E oil and the grapeseed oil at the drugstore as well? Hope I'm not asking silly questions. I'm looking forward to giving it a try!  Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Ruby296

KK, yes I'm sorry I should have told you to look for a little spray bottle at Target in the trial and travel section. I got the Vitamin E and Grapeseed Oils In the healthfood section of my grocery store (Wegmans). Target might have it there too. You can also use grapeseed oil found in the cooking oil section. It's actually cheaper there (but I didn't want such a huge bottle). Let me know if it works for you!


----------



## Addie

Jen, thanks for the help! I really like that little one! So short and cute.  Seems like it would be just perfect for me. Oh, and I really like that glass jar for the coffee beans. Simple and beautiful.
So funny that you got the bronzer Neo has! You two should just live next door to each other so you can save gas and shop together. 

Walter, thanks for answering my questions! I really like the look of that vacuum pot! But, yes, I should probably start off with baby steps and stick with the press pot for now. Although, hearing you say it makes the best cup of coffee certainly doesn't help me from wanting to click that link!

Angelmum, I love the look of that coffee grinder! I've heard the AeroPress is the easiest to clean and you don't get the bits of coffee like you do with the press pot. The only issues I see with it is you have to buy filters and the filters capture all the yummy oils. But I really like how you can just press it over your coffee mug, which reminds of Teavana's tea version.

Neo, my mom absolutely loves Dior's lipsticks. I'm not sure which line she prefers, but it's the only brand she uses now. Times like this make me jealous I don't use lipstick!
And you know you want to join the coffee fun! I love my tea, but there's no way it could replace my infatuation with coffee. For me, nothing makes me happier in the morning than that first beautiful sip of coffee. *sigh*

Cobbie,  

Ruby, same here! I'm also running into the same problem regarding that palette. I love it, but I'm wondering how much of that love is directed toward those adorable turtles. I'm thinking far too much. I've never tried Chantecaille before, though, so maybe it's a good excuse to try? They don't have a Nordstrom's near me, so if I have time when I go to Austin this week I'll probably check it out.

Have I expressed my undying love for Shiseido's facial cottons? Since I started using eye makeup remover, I've been using those cheap cotton disks you get at the grocery store, and I hate them. They always leave little strands of cotton everywhere, and sometimes they end up in my eye! Very irritating. So I had this sample pack of Shiseido's facial cottons, and I got no strands in my eye! So I, of course, ran out and bought a pack. They're kind of pricey for facial cottons, but my thinking is I use two of the cheap ones to clean my eyes but only need one of the expensive ones. So they'll last a lot longer. Although, even if I used two I'd still buy it because I hate those awful cotton strands.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Ruby296 said:


> KK, yes I'm sorry I should have told you to look for a little spray bottle at Target in the trial and travel section. I got the Vitamin E and Grapeseed Oils In the healthfood section of my grocery store (Wegmans). Target might hatheir too. You can also use grapeseed oil found in the cooking oil section. It's actually cheaper there (but I didn't want such a huge bottle). Let me know if it works for you!


Thank you so much. I am adding those items to my list for the store!!!


----------



## Neo

Oh, and Jen, I forgot to tell you: I have the exact same Bodum containers (surprise!!!!!!!!!  ). I have a big one I use to store rice, and 2 smaller ones I use for beans (the regular to eat/cook kind) and Arborio rice for risotto.  

AddieLove, you should totally try those specific Dior Lipsticks: they are VERY sheer, really cool - I'm sure you would love them, they are really light.

And NO, I'm not looking at coffee stuff! Yet...


----------



## Jen

RICE!  Brilliant!  I never even thought of using them for that!  I've been using those oxygood vacuum top containers for rice.  Great idea!  And of course you have them, we're twins!  It's probably good that we don't live next door to eachother, we would be horrible enablers!


----------



## Jane917

I still have a Christian Dior lipstick (woodrose) that I bought about 35 years ago at Macy's in downtown San Francisco. The color looks awful on me know, and lipstick consistency has come a long way, but I just can't let it go. It is in a beautiful blue case. I may have to try one of the new Dior lipsticks, but I am very happy with my new NARS.

About coffee....ahem....I have a Technivorm for drip, aeropress, bodum, a few Biattis, a Chemex, and several one cup jobbies. I have a Kitchenaid Proline grinder. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Sweet Maria's, and have even been there in person! I also have a hand grinder (more decor than function) from Camano Island. 
http://www.rusticcoffeemills.com/coffee.html

I actually discovered a new (to me) and cheap hair product today. The Aveeno Curly Spray works really well scrunching my curly hair into a curl that holds all day.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Ah, I remember the days when I used to wear make-up. Back before the kidlets came along, when I was still pretty. *Sniffle*


----------



## Neo

Hi Dara! Welcome to the thread  

If you want to reunite with make up, just let us know, we would be happy to help


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, does seem like a good excuse to try it then I started w/Chantecaille when it first hit the market, early 90's I think. I only used some blush and pressed powder if I remember. I bought it at Neiman's as Nordstrom didn't carry it then. Good luck w/your decision!

KK, you're very welcome!!


----------



## Jen

Aveeno curly spray, huh? I'll have to keep an eye out.  When I need to refresh my curls I use Tresame curl reviver, it actually really works.  

Awww, come on Dara! I'll bet you're still pretty!  Kids don't ruin that.  You've come to the right place to rediscover your hotness!


----------



## Addie

Neo, you're holding back with the coffee, and I'm doing the same with lipstick! My world is so makeup filled right now, I think if I added lipstick, it might explode.  Although, I am still interested in the Dior lip glosses ...

I'm actually beginning to think Neo and Jen are the same person. Anyone else? 

Jane, wow! And dare I ask, which is your favorite way to have coffee?

Welcome, Dara! You look beautiful in your profile pic! But if you feel the need to embrace makeup once again (it can be simple and fast, too!), we're here to help you along!

Ruby, thanks! I'm weakening every day.


----------



## Jane917

AddieLove, you may be surprised at my favorite way to make coffee. I fill my cup almost 1/2 full with milk (1%). I nuke it for 40 seconds. Then I froth it with my aerolatte. Finally, I pour in freshly brewed, strong coffee. No sugar, no syrup. My plain latte.


----------



## skyblue

Wow you gals are really rockin' out this thread!  Gorgeous makeup finds and I perk up at the coffee mischief, too!  Please clarify the Meteorites compact mentioned.  Is this the same as the other compact only different colors?  I didn't think the reviews here on it were all that good.

I will take a bit of heat for the Dior lipgloss!  I can't help it that they are so fab!  The lipstick gloss looks cool!

The addition of frothy milk to espresso is a symphony to my taste buds!


----------



## Addie

Jane, not surprised. I'm sure the coffee part is ground and brewed magnificently! If I buy a cup of coffee somewhere, I almost always get a latte. 

Skyblue, I don't have either meteorite compacts (just the pearls), but I believe the new compact is replacing the old one. Also, I've read that it has a mattifying effect. So it's like a regular face powder with a bit of coverage but also still has those little colour correcting additions for illuminating and such. But now they're little specks instead of the giant fat pearls. Also, the compact is a lot more compact size, which should be nice for traveling.


----------



## kjn33

Ruby296 said:


> KK, I have had really dry skin too but I have recently discovered a "miracle" of sorts for me. I use my Clarisonic Mia 1x/day w/the delicate brush head in the am while I shower. I then spritz my face w/a spray that consists of 1 tsp of glycerin, 3-5 tsp of bottled water (evian) or Rosewater and 5-7 drops of Vitamin E oil. Shake it up and mist your face. Then I follow w/3 drops of grapeseed oil (I use Aura Cacia) to moisturize and thats it. My skin is very hydrated and soft now. The spray and grapeseed sink in fast and does not leave an oily film on your skin. I've tried every moisturizer out there from high end to drugstore and nothing works like this combo. You can find the glycerin at any drugstore for less than $5 a bottle. I hope this helps.


That sounds great, I think I will try that too. Dumb question-after you mist your face do you "help" it along by rubbing it in or do you leave it?


----------



## Ruby296

kjn33 said:


> That sounds great, I think I will try that too. Dumb question-after you mist your face do you "help" it along by rubbing it in or do you leave it?


kjn33, I apply the Grapeseed Oil right after I mist and then rub both in together. Hope it works for you too!


----------



## kjn33

Thanks Ruby!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Does anyone have opinions on the QVC Today's Special Value?  It's tempting me.


----------



## Jen

That looks nice Kindle Gracie!  Let us know if you get it.  I'm CUT OFF for right now!!  

I just got an e-mail from Angie, she got my bag back yesterday and is shipping mine out TODAY!!!  So that means I will probably have it on friday, the priority mail both ways took 2 days.  She's so great!!  I'm just excited that I'll have it to take to Arizona with me to show it off to everyone there.  

I ended up back at Kohls with my $60 Kohls cash & coupon - I always totally forget that they take the cash off before the discount.  It makes total sense, but I never remember that!  The Ninja was not on sale anymore, so I didn't get it.  I think I'm going to hold out for the Vitamix.  I've decided that I'm going to let my credit card points build up, when they get to $200 I'm allowed to get it.  Anyway, I ended up with a $60 sweater, a $50 pair of pants, and two $35 strapless bras for a total of $40.  Can't complain!


----------



## Ruby296

You're welcome, kjn33!! 


Kindle Gracie said:


> Does anyone have opinions on the QVC Today's Special Value? It's tempting me.


are you referring to the Laura Geller Vanilla Nude Set? I've got my eye on it too! I've never used her stuff before. I'm very intrigued by the Balance/Brighten Foundation! Have you used it? I have no idea what shade to pick-I'm Asian w/light-med golden undertone, any suggestions? I assume I would get the Regular, but I really don't know! Is it really kind of "one size fits all"?


----------



## corkyb

I absolutely lover her baked bronzer when I had it.  Sephora used to sell her stuff.  I think QVC stopped that.  It was balance n bronzer I think and I would probably still be using it if I hadn't lost it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm using the Balance and Brighten now and I like it.


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm using the Balance and Brighten now and I like it.


which shade do you use? Is the "hype" accurate? I'm still on the fence....


----------



## skyblue

I really like *Laura Geller* makeup. I wear just a swipe of Balance N Brighten in Fair on my cheeks to even it up before blush. It's not too heavy or cakey. Her blushes are gorgeous! My favorites are Porto Fino--comes with a highlighter, and Pink Grapefruit. I have one eyeshadow in Unearthed, and a bronzer in Sunswept which are both nice. I don't use her lipsticks or lipglosses. I am not purchasing this set because there is a Tarte TSV coming up in March that I want. Someone posted it awhile back. If you are interested, give it a try. You can always send it back.


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> I really like *Laura Geller* makeup. I wear just a swipe of Balance N Brighten in Fair on my cheeks to even it up before blush. It's not too heavy or cakey. Her blushes are gorgeous! My favorites are Porto Fino--comes with a highlighter, and Pink Grapefruit. I have one eyeshadow in Unearthed, and a bronzer in Sunswept which are both nice. I don't use her lipsticks or lipglosses. I am not purchasing this set because there is a Tarte TSV coming up in March that I want. Someone posted it awhile back. If you are interested, give it a try. You can always send it back.


Thanks, Skyblue for the great review! I think I will give it a try


----------



## Kindle Krista

Ruby296 said:


> KK, I have had really dry skin too but I have recently discovered a "miracle" of sorts for me. I use my Clarisonic Mia 1x/day w/the delicate brush head in the am while I shower. I then spritz my face w/a spray that consists of 1 tsp of glycerin, 3-5 tsp of bottled water (evian) or Rosewater and 5-7 drops of Vitamin E oil. Shake it up and mist your face. Then I follow w/3 drops of grapeseed oil (I use Aura Cacia) to moisturize and thats it. My skin is very hydrated and soft now. The spray and grapeseed sink in fast and does not leave an oily film on your skin. I've tried every moisturizer out there from high end to drugstore and nothing works like this combo. You can find the glycerin at any drugstore for less than $5 a bottle. I hope this helps.


Just got back from a wild goose chase lol. I found the Rosewater, Vit E oil and grapeseed oil but the people at my Walgreens looked at me like I was nuts when I asked for glycerin. They told me to try the health food store at our mall. I did and the guy there looked at me even stranger lol! I don't think I am looking in the right spots for the glycerin. I do have the other ingredients though 

I am wondering about the Laura Geller TSV too. I love her makeup and have quite a bit of it. The set is very tempting!  Did anyone order it?

Ohhhh I just saw mention of a Tarte TSV coming up. Might want that too!! lol


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Krista said:


> Just got back from a wild goose chase lol. I found the Rosewater, Vit E oil and grapeseed oil but the people at my Walgreens looked at me like I was nuts when I asked for glycerin. They told me to try the health food store at our mall. I did and the guy there looked at me even stranger lol! I don't think I am looking in the right spots for the glycerin. I do have the other ingredients though
> 
> I am wondering about the Laura Geller TSV too. I love her makeup and have quite a bit of it. The set is very tempting!  Did anyone order it?
> 
> Ohhhh I just saw mention of a Tarte TSV coming up. Might want that too!! lol


Oh gee, sorry to hear you ran all over today, KK! If it helps, I got my glycerin at Walmart, and the guy I asked didn't think it was odd at all  I'm very close to ordering the LG set, but want to see her on QVC before I pull the trigger. Do you have any recs/thoughts on the Balance n Brighten? (that's what I'm most interested in)?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Kindle Krista said:


> Just got back from a wild goose chase lol. I found the Rosewater, Vit E oil and grapeseed oil but the people at my Walgreens looked at me like I was nuts when I asked for glycerin. They told me to try the health food store at our mall. I did and the guy there looked at me even stranger lol! I don't think I am looking in the right spots for the glycerin. I do have the other ingredients though
> 
> I am wondering about the Laura Geller TSV too. I love her makeup and have quite a bit of it. The set is very tempting!  Did anyone order it?
> 
> Ohhhh I just saw mention of a Tarte TSV coming up. Might want that too!! lol


Try the soap making section at a local craft store. I had to hunt at me cvs cause the workers were clueless. I wish I could remember what section it was in.


----------



## Kindle Krista

cmg.sweet said:


> Try the soap making section at a local craft store. I had to hunt at me cvs cause the workers were clueless. I wish I could remember what section it was in.


Thanks, cmg. I will try that! lol



Ruby296 said:


> Oh gee, sorry to hear you ran all over today, KK! If it helps, I got my glycerin at Walmart, and the guy I asked didn't think it was odd at all  I'm very close to ordering the LG set, but want to see her on QVC before I pull the trigger. Do you have any recs/thoughts on the Balance n Brighten? (that's what I'm most interested in)?


Oh that's ok, Ruby. I thought it was kind of funny lol. Do you remember where exactly in Walmart you found it? I will check there next as I go by there often.

I am kind of pale so I have always used Balance N Brighten in Fair and loved it. It really does a great job and looks nice and even. I am watching the demo on QVC right now. I am considering trying the porc. shade just to compare with fair since it is new but fair has always been great for me.

_ETA: I just ordered the porc. shade to give it a try. I have always used fair and it is great. However, I have used the reg. shade in the summer if I am tan. Not sure if that helps at all lol. But most times, I am very pale so I ordinarily go for fair. Porc. is new so I am trying that one because my skin tone and haircolor looked a lot like the model using that shade (pale and blonde). _ http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A215815.cm_scid.TSV

_ETA AGAIN!! lol: I just ordered the Portofino Highlighter too! I had the blush that included this highlighter in one of the kits I got a couple of years ago and loved it so I was happy to find this on its own_ http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx?view=2&app=detail&params=item^A202072,frames^y,from^se,cm_scid^isrc,cm_ssi^Item:%20A202072&cm_re=PAGE-_-SEARCH-_-A202072


----------



## Ruby296

KK, it was right near the Pharmacy. I want to say it was on the bottom shelf, near the rubbing alcohol. The guy grabbed it for me. The brand is Humco, it's a clear 6 oz bottle (glycerin is clear too), w/a white flip cap and it was less than $4.00. Thanks for the LG info, I'm watching it now too, lol! And I just ordered the regular shade on Auto delivery. I figure if I like it I'll have more kits at a great price, and if I don't like it I can always cancel. I saw the Portofino but just got MAC Chez Chez Lame highlighter last month, so couldn't justify it. I saw the jumbo Bronze n Brighten duo too-have you tried that? Can you add to your orders w/out paying double shipping?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I use the Balance and Brighten in the regular. It's fine for me and I usually wear a medium shade of makeup - not too light but not too dark.  If it happens to be too dark you can always go heavier with the Meteorites.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Ruby296 said:


> KK, it was right near the Pharmacy. I want to say it was on the bottom shelf, near the rubbing alcohol. The guy grabbed it for me. The brand is Humco, it's a clear 6 oz bottle (glycerin is clear too), w/a white flip cap and it was less than $4.00. Thanks for the LG info, I'm watching it now too, lol! And I just ordered the regular shade on Auto delivery. I figure if I like it I'll have more kits at a great price, and if I don't like it I can always cancel. I saw the Portofino but just got MAC Chez Chez Lame highlighter last month, so couldn't justify it. I saw the jumbo Bronze n Brighten duo too-have you tried that? Can you add to your orders w/out paying double shipping?


Thank you so much! I will look near the Pharmacy at Walmart and if I can't find it there, I will try cmg's suggestion of the craft store  I appreciate all the help!

I hope you like the Laura Geller kit  I believe if you call Customer Service that they can add to your order and you should get half off shipping for the other items. I have two items in my cart right now and the second item is half off shipping because they are both Laura Geller products. I have not tried Bronze n Brighten but I have wanted to give that a try. I ordered more Spackle in the super size because it is the last day at the lower price. I ordered it on autodelivery because I do like it a lot and they will ship it every six months (or I can cancel or slow down at any time). I have a super size one right now that is almost gone.

I use a lot of Laura Geller and a lot of BE makeup depending on what mood strikes me each day lol. I love them both!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, what is the Tarte TSV going to be?


----------



## VictoriaP

KK--Amazon appears to have some too if you decide you just want it shipped.

Today's arrivals--Philosophy's Kiss Me sugar lip scrub and a new travel flat iron. The lip scrub, I've gone back and forth on, but since I had some Rewards GC's, I finally decided the convenience factor of having it in a tube outweighed the cost factor of making it myself, etc. I've used it twice now, followed by the usual Kiss Me Tonight (applied with a brush), and my lips are back under control for now. Worth $15? Still seems like a lot. But it is convenient this way, and it's got a nice taste to it too.

The travel iron is this one, the Turboion Baby Croc travel flat iron:



And yes, I did get the pink, though it was as much a function of price as anything else. The pink, when I bought it, was $5 cheaper than the black, white, or even the fuchsia. LOL

It's tiny, and it gets hot, and it has a travel case. More than that, I cannot say until I give it a full workout. I do like that it's dual voltage for travel overseas, and it's a LOT smaller than my full sized Chi. We'll see tonight or tomorrow how well it works when I do the full wash and dry routine.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Kindle Gracie said:


> Skyblue, what is the Tarte TSV going to be?


I'd like to know this too 



VictoriaP said:


> KK--Amazon appears to have some too if you decide you just want it shipped.
> 
> Today's arrivals--Philosophy's Kiss Me sugar lip scrub and a new travel flat iron. The lip scrub, I've gone back and forth on, but since I had some Rewards GC's, I finally decided the convenience factor of having it in a tube outweighed the cost factor of making it myself, etc. I've used it twice now, followed by the usual Kiss Me Tonight (applied with a brush), and my lips are back under control for now. Worth $15? Still seems like a lot. But it is convenient this way, and it's got a nice taste to it too.


Thanks for the info! I will check Amazon too. And glad to hear Philosophy's Kiss Me works well. I have thought about that one for a long time! Might try it.


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks Kindle Gracie! I ordered the regular based on watching the makeovers on TV.   Can't wait to try this!

KK, you're so welcome, I hope you find it ok! Oh, the label on the bottle is red and black!! I just saw that Portofino is sold out! I've been reading reviews of the Bronze n Brighten on Makeup Alley and it's gotten pretty good raves.... What to do, what to do! I don't need another bronzer but it's so tempting!!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Ruby296 said:


> Thanks Kindle Gracie! I ordered the regular based on watching the makeovers on TV. Can't wait to try this!
> 
> KK, you're so welcome, I hope you find it ok! Oh, the label on the bottle is red and black!! I just saw that Portofino is sold out! I've been reading reviews of the Bronze n Brighten on Makeup Alley and it's gotten pretty good raves.... What to do, what to do! I don't need another bronzer but it's so tempting!!


I wanted the Bronze n Brighten but they sold out of fair  I would love to try it!!

Ruby, I just looked on my bottle of RosePetal Witch Hazel that I bought today. I thought it was rosewater (or maybe this is the same thing? I'm not sure). But anyhow, on the ingredients is listed glycerin. So do you think that if I use that that I wouldn't need the separate glycerin in the mixture? Just checking  That would save me a trip or an Amazon order lol.


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Krista said:


> And glad to hear Philosophy's Kiss Me works well. I have thought about that one for a long time! Might try it.


Kiss Me Tonight (their lip treatment in the little pot) is truly excellent stuff. My ONLY complaint is that I'm happiest using a brush with it, so I have to carry around two things instead of one. I do best if I apply it at least twice a day. This lip scrub is a bit different; I don't anticipate using it daily, more like once or twice a week or so if I keep up with the Kiss Me Tonight properly. I think if I used the scrub too often, I'd wear the skin right off my lips!

I haven't tried their Kiss Me glosses at all; others here have though.


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Krista said:


> I wanted the Bronze n Brighten but they sold out of fair  I would love to try it!!
> 
> Ruby, I just looked on my bottle of RosePetal Witch Hazel that I bought today. I thought it was rosewater (or maybe this is the same thing? I'm not sure). But anyhow, on the ingredients is listed glycerin. So do you think that if I use that that I wouldn't need the separate glycerin in the mixture? Just checking  That would save me a trip or an Amazon order lol.


I waited too long to order and they completely sold out. Oh well, I've got other bronzers! I don't know if the RosePetal Witch Hazel is the same as Rose Water, I'm guessing it isnt. What other ingredients are in it? I would suggest you still get the pure glycerin if it's not too much trouble for you.


----------



## Jane917

Ruby296 said:


> I waited too long to order and they completely sold out. Oh well, I've got other bronzers! I don't know if the RosePetal Witch Hazel is the same as Rose Water, I'm guessing it isnt. What other ingredients are in it? I would suggest you still get the pure glycerin if it's not too much trouble for you.


Witch Hazel is definately not the same thing as Rose Water!


----------



## Kindle Krista

VictoriaP said:


> Kiss Me Tonight (their lip treatment in the little pot) is truly excellent stuff. My ONLY complaint is that I'm happiest using a brush with it, so I have to carry around two things instead of one. I do best if I apply it at least twice a day. This lip scrub is a bit different; I don't anticipate using it daily, more like once or twice a week or so if I keep up with the Kiss Me Tonight properly. I think if I used the scrub too often, I'd wear the skin right off my lips!
> 
> I haven't tried their Kiss Me glosses at all; others here have though.


Thank you for the review. I will look for it next time I am at a Sephora or other store that carries it.



Ruby296 said:


> I waited too long to order and they completely sold out. Oh well, I've got other bronzers! I don't know if the RosePetal Witch Hazel is the same as Rose Water, I'm guessing it isnt. What other ingredients are in it? I would suggest you still get the pure glycerin if it's not too much trouble for you.


This is what I got http://www.thayers.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=14&zenid=8b5903c10bcd65d40a635107a8059c22 The ingredients are: Purified Water, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf (Certified Organic Filet Of Aloe Vera), Glycerin (Vegetable), Fragrance (Natural Rose) Hamamelis Virginiana (THAYERS® proprietary un-distilled Witch Hazel) Extract, Rosa Centifolia (Rose) Flower Water, Citric Acid, Citrus Grandis (Grapefruit) Seed Extract, Tocopheryl (Vitamin E) Acetate. It is actually a moisturizing toner now that I am reading the bottle. It was in the natural section at the health food store lol.

Oh dear. I should have just went with bottled water instead of looking for rose water lol. Oh well. I'll keep looking for the glycerin


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP said:


> Kiss Me Tonight (their lip treatment in the little pot) is truly excellent stuff. My ONLY complaint is that I'm happiest using a brush with it, so I have to carry around two things instead of one. I do best if I apply it at least twice a day. This lip scrub is a bit different; I don't anticipate using it daily, more like once or twice a week or so if I keep up with the Kiss Me Tonight properly. I think if I used the scrub too often, I'd wear the skin right off my lips!
> 
> I haven't tried their Kiss Me glosses at all; others here have though.


I have, I have! And I'm not particularly impressed or in love, I have to say. I have the Kiss me gloss in red, and I find that there is always something wrong with it. Either it's too cold and it's impossible to squeeze anything out of the tube, or it's too hot and the stuff almost melts and is too watery to apply. I think that in the 3 months I've had it, I've only found it to be at the right temperature a couple of times - and that was when I didn't really need it, so.... In terms of moisturizer, it didn't really do it for me either - didn't really feel hydrating or softening on the lips, really nothing special. As a gloss, it's sticky and average only. So basically, it's not the worse, but knowing myself, and seeing the other stuff I have, I'm probably going to lug it around in my purse a few more months, and then finally throw it out.

In comparison, I love the scrub (also use it a couple of times a week or so, sometimes more in case of emergencies ) and the Kiss me Tonight, which I found do exactly what I need them to, the way I need them to. But these 2 stay at home, and I really use the Kiss me Tonight, well, at night! So I'm still looking for something with a bit of color, spf and acting as a balm to carry around with me for on the go use. I tried the Fresh Sugar and really like that one, but only in the cold: it must be the sugar in it or something, but I find that it melts fast when the temperature is a tad bit warm and then it becomes messy and uncomfortable to apply (at least to me).

You will all be totally surprised (not!!!!), but I've been eying the Dior lip treatment, and was toying with the idea of going to check it out this week-end (I'll be passing by a Sephora):


----------



## Ruby296

KK, sounds like you can use the Witch Hazel as a toner so maybe it's not a complete loss, or can you return it? I couldn't find Rose Water locally either so I just used bottled water. I hope you find the glycerin!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Ruby296 said:


> KK, sounds like you can use the Witch Hazel as a toner so maybe it's not a complete loss, or can you return it? I couldn't find Rose Water locally either so I just used bottled water. I hope you find the glycerin!


Yes I think I can use it as toner so I will keep it since the reviews I am reading online sound pretty good! lol Guess it wasn't a terrible mistake  I will just use bottled water in my "tonic" that I am making from your recipe once I find the glycerin. I am going to check at Walmart or a craft store (and then Amazon if all else fails). Thanks so much!


----------



## skyblue

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/02/tarte-8th-world-of-wonder-best-of-the-amazon-clay-collection-swatches-tarte-amazonian-clay-balancing-foundation-swatches.html

*KindleGracie*, this is the link for the review of the upcoming Tarte TSV. I hope it works! I'm trying to post the link from my iPad.


----------



## VictoriaP

skyblue said:


> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/02/tarte-8th-world-of-wonder-best-of-the-amazon-clay-collection-swatches-tarte-amazonian-clay-balancing-foundation-swatches.html
> 
> *KindleGracie*, this is the link for the review of the upcoming Tarte TSV. I hope it works! I'm trying to post the link from my iPad.


Love the look of the shadows and liner--but don't need foundation, the blush & lipgloss are way too peachy pink for me, and that lipgloss appears to have a serious amount of glitter--not even shimmer. Maybe it would look better on the laptop than on the iPad....?

I probably should just give in & pick up that eyeliner trio they have instead.


----------



## Kindle Krista

skyblue said:


> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/02/tarte-8th-world-of-wonder-best-of-the-amazon-clay-collection-swatches-tarte-amazonian-clay-balancing-foundation-swatches.html
> 
> *KindleGracie*, this is the link for the review of the upcoming Tarte TSV. I hope it works! I'm trying to post the link from my iPad.


I know this wasn't specifically posted for me but thank you! I just checked it out and preordered it.


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Krista said:


> Yes I think I can use it as toner so I will keep it since the reviews I am reading online sound pretty good! lol Guess it wasn't a terrible mistake  I will just use bottled water in my "tonic" that I am making from your recipe once I find the glycerin. I am going to check at Walmart or a craft store (and then Amazon if all else fails). Thanks so much!


Let me know how it works for you!


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Krista said:


> I know this wasn't specifically posted for me but thank you! I just checked it out and preordered it.


It's for everyone with an interest in Tarte! . Please post when it arrives. I wanted to wait for the presentation and "real people" reviews. I can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## Kindle Krista

skyblue said:


> It's for everyone with an interest in Tarte! . Please post when it arrives. I wanted to wait for the presentation and "real people" reviews. I can't wait to hear what you think.


My EDD is 3/22/2011. I'm so impatient. That's a long time for me to wait! Haha!


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Krista said:


> My EDD is 3/22/2011. I'm so impatient. That's a long time for me to wait! Haha!


Bummer! Let's hope it comes sooner!


----------



## Asphodel

I just had to share my excitement...I'm planning a little weekend getaway/shopping trip for my birthday and I'll be able to visit a Sephora for the first time since being enabled so thoroughly in this thread. 

This could be dangerous!


----------



## skyblue

Asphodel said:


> I just had to share my excitement...I'm planning a little weekend getaway/shopping trip for my birthday and I'll be able to visit a Sephora for the first time since being enabled so thoroughly in this thread.
> 
> This could be dangerous!


Happy Birthday, Asphodel! Enjoy your weekend getaway! Be sure to post all you fabulous finds when you get back!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Asphodel said:


> I just had to share my excitement...I'm planning a little weekend getaway/shopping trip for my birthday and I'll be able to visit a Sephora for the first time since being enabled so thoroughly in this thread.
> 
> This could be dangerous!


  Katie bar the door!!! hehehe

Happy Birthday and have FUN!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/02/tarte-8th-world-of-wonder-best-of-the-amazon-clay-collection-swatches-tarte-amazonian-clay-balancing-foundation-swatches.html
> 
> *KindleGracie*, this is the link for the review of the upcoming Tarte TSV. I hope it works! I'm trying to post the link from my iPad.


Thank you! That looks very interesting. I resisted the TSV yesterday.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> Thank you! That looks very interesting. I resisted the TSV yesterday.


You are welcome! Any cool purchases lately? Did you get another pair of those cool boots? I ordered some of those sandals Neo raved about in Hawaii.


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> You are welcome! Any cool purchases lately? Did you get another pair of those cool boots? I ordered some of those sandals Neo raved about in Hawaii.


I got the boots and then the weather turned to 80 degrees!  Which sandals did you get? Have you received them yet? I'll be interested in your review/comparison to Havaianas. I'm wearing sandals now as I type.


----------



## skyblue

WEARING SANDALS  We have 2-4 inches of snow on the way! I LOVE my boots, but I am craving my high heels and flip flops!

I ordered the *Olu Kai Amo-W* flip flop in pewter. They just shipped, so I should have them next week. I don't know if Neo has this style, but it looked cool. I hope it's super comfy.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/olukai-amo-w-flip-flop/3072369?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


----------



## Someone Nameless

They are cute!  I hope they are just as comfortable as they are cute.


----------



## angelmum3

Asphodel said:


> I just had to share my excitement...I'm planning a little weekend getaway/shopping trip for my birthday and I'll be able to visit a Sephora for the first time since being enabled so thoroughly in this thread.
> 
> This could be dangerous!


Happy Birthday -

and dangerous in a good way!!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Asphodel said:


> I just had to share my excitement...I'm planning a little weekend getaway/shopping trip for my birthday and I'll be able to visit a Sephora for the first time since being enabled so thoroughly in this thread.
> 
> This could be dangerous!


Happy Birthday!! Hope you have a great time!!


----------



## Jen

Happy Birthday!!  Have a blast in there, it's dangerous but FUN!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *Asphodel*, happy birthday! I have yet to get to Sephora. Maybe I'll see you there. Do you have a list? Don't trust it to memory.


*Cobble*, I totally agree with that suggestion. Last time I went to Sephora I took my iPad with the items I wanted to check out saved in my shopping cart. I could refer to my list and check reviews, too. There's nothing worse than forgetting something.


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> I ordered the *Olu Kai Amo-W* flip flop in pewter. They just shipped, so I should have them next week. I don't know if Neo has this style, but it looked cool. I hope it's super comfy.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/olukai-amo-w-flip-flop/3072369?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


I can't imagine wearing sandals for a long time to come, but I love that yellow color! Is this the same brand Neo got?


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> I can't imagine wearing sandals for a long time to come, but I love that yellow color! Is this the same brand Neo got?


Same brand, Jane, but I'm not sure about the styles Neo chose.


----------



## Kindle Krista

skyblue said:


> Same brand, Jane, but I'm not sure about the styles Neo chose.


They look very comfy!! I love them


----------



## Asphodel

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I don't usually consider my birthday a big deal since I've been turning 26 every year for an undisclosed number of years, but it's an excuse to go to the spa and do some shopping so I'm game. 



Cobbie said:


> *Asphodel*, happy birthday! I have yet to get to Sephora. Maybe I'll see you there. Do you have a list? Don't trust it to memory.


I have the Sephora app on my iphone and I have a wishlist full of items. Oddly enough, several of them came from this thread...


----------



## angelmum3

TGIF -

happy shopping!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Cobbie said:


> LOL...NapCat posted this in the Good Morning thread. Quick, everyone, for your shopping needs grab the cats before they all blow away.


Giggle giggle !.....There are about 40 "Shopping Cats"....should be enough to go around !!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Speaking of "Shopping Cats"...remember the sheepskin rugs they ordered a couple of weeks ago?? Delivery Date was supposed to be 2/28 The $%&#*! FedEx sent an email that I was not home for delivery yesterday 2/24. The package is being held for my convenience at the "local" dispatch office. (130 miles away !)

When I know there is a delivery coming I leave the gates open and try to stay outdoors. FedEx has a habit of pulling up, blowing the horn (which of course I cannot hear) and driving off. I even have left an unlocked van for deliveries. Blah !!


----------



## Jen

I've never even looked at the Sephora app, I can't believe that!  Does it keep you logged in?  That alone would make it worth it, I hate how soon it kicks you out.   Speaking of Sephora, I got my order yesterday and got to play with all my goodies this morning.  I had zero luck finding an Alima pure match with any of the 10 samples I got, so I stopped in the BE store and found my shade, then ordered it.  I already like it better than the MK I was using, it's a perfect match & I LOVE the matte formula!  After that, my obsession with Guerlain has been confirmed.  I'm already in love with both the eyeshadow primer and bronzer - though the true test will to see what my eyeshadow looks like at the end of the day.  Neo, you were right - on it's own it totally opens your eyes right up!   Also, on my last order I ordered the Guerlain mascara as my backup.  I opened it today....and I'm sold.  It's AMAZING.  It better be for the price, but it totally is.  I'm in trouble, I'm officially addicted to this brand!  I washed all my brushes last night in preparation for my new stuff, and while I'm at it I want to say again how much I LOVE my Sigma brushes. I cannot believe what a difference they make in makeup application!  I've never had brushes that shed so little either.  Love them.  Anyway, I also loaded up on the Hercut curly bob stuff, and decided to pick up a shampoo & conditioner just to see if it makes a difference.  I used them this morning, I'd have to say I do notice a little bit.  I don't really want to get too hooked through, it's still not super cheap even though they slashed the prices.  I've always been a Pantene girl.     Oh! I totally forgot to mention my random purchase the other day - and the reason I'm not allowed on QVC due to my ridiculously low willpower- I was watching friday night when my husband was out of town.  Mally was on, showing off her perfect prep primer and eye primer (BOY is she obnoxious! But I like her products).  I do love the Hourglass, but I’m thinking it’s because I love the texture and how silky it is, I’m not real sure what it really does for my skin in preparation for makeup.  Anyway, they were having one of their lowest prices ever on the combo set ($49), I decided to get it and see how I like it in comparison.  I used it this morning – I think I might be in love with both.  The eye primer is to go all the way around the eye, then I used the Guerlain eyeshadow primer – I look like a different person today.  My skin looks smooth and bright.  I might be converted from the Hourglass, we’ll have to wait and see.


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, I use Mally Mascara and love it. Is the Mally primer you are referring to the one that you blot on with a sponge applicator? It looks divine and the reviews are fabulous. Mally is indeed "over the top", but I love her mascara.....


----------



## Jen

This is the kit I got - the eye primer comes with a brush, but there isn't a sponge with the poreless primer, you just apply with your fingertips. I think I know what you're talking about though, I think that is for applying on top of makeup. I might have to pick that one up too!

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A214628.desc.Mally-Perfect-Prep-Poreless-Face-Hydrating-Eye-Primer-Duo
(ETA - the picture thing is not working, posting link)

Let me tell you - I'm sold on this stuff already. I normally have to apply powder a couple times a day (even with the Hourglass) because I get shiny - right now it is 9 hours after I put makeup on and all still looks as fresh as this morning. Unbelievable! I just pray it doesn't make me break out. If it doesn't, this will probably be my new primer.

My eyeshadow is still as fresh as this morning too, so I'm loving the Guerlain eyeshadow primer as well!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, I noticed there are two different kits and the only difference is in the eye primer (I think).  One of them is called 'hydrating'.  The other kit actually has more and better reviews.  That is strange.


----------



## Jen

Really?  I don't think I noticed that!  The one I have doesn't say hydrating, so hopefully I got the good one!!


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, I'm so glad you like all your stuff, and I will be eagerly awaiting more feedback on your new Mally Primer as you use it more - if it works for you, it should work for me 

I'm also soooo glad that you like the Guerlain eye primer too!!! I personally love it, but the reviews are so not great for it on Sephora, that I have a hard time recommending it 

Now you really got me curious about the mascara (and really, I shouldn't, I just got the Fresh Supernova with which I'm really happy, so I shouldn't be looking at anything else for a while ). But I have to ask: did you get the classic Le 2 de Guerlain or the Le 2 Volumizing one? i.e. is the container black or golden ?

*Asphodel*, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you had tons of fun, and please don't forget to come back and let us know all about your finds 

Oh, and I too now have the Sephora app on my phone - somebody save me!!!!!!!!! 

*Skyblue*, I'm so excited you got yourself a pair of Olukai, and so hope that you like them as much as I do mine (I now just wear them at home, just for the pleasure, while waiting for the weather to allow me to wear them outside - should be a few more months, sadly)! I didn't get that same model as you though, but I'm sure they are all super comfortable! I got the Paniolo in red (leather):

















and the Ohana in black (not leather and completely water friendly):










I totally love both 

*Cobbie*: what's the deal with your Oberon? Any news? I really hope Oberon helped you out on making this good. Please let us know!


----------



## VictoriaP

Reading Jen's review on the Mally primer reminds me that I REALLY need to look into these.  I'm just feeling like my face is looking old--the Clarisonic helps, but I think I'm in need of something more. *adds to list for the next Sephora trip*

As for the Sephora app, I hate it only slightly less than their site.  On either the iPhone or the iPad, it has the same problems pulling up images that Safari on those devices does--the plus to the app is that the problem shows up slightly less frequently, but it still happens ll the time.  Since I do 99% of my surfing on those two devices, Sephora's not on my happy list technology-wise.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Don't forget to shop Sephora through ebates to get cash back.


----------



## Neo

I think Harvey needs to create a Sephora affiliate link for us - it would be totally worth it, no?


----------



## Jen

I don't think Mally is at Sephora unfortunately.  I got it off Qvc, but if you search you might be able to find it sold locally where you could go try it.  I'm really impressed today, we'll see after a week or two.  

Neo, you're right!  I bet you'd like it too.  It feels almost as silky as the Hourglass, but I could almost see it working - I can't really say that about the Hourglass.  I'll keep you updated.  I can't believe the bad reviews on the eyeshadow primer, it's exactly what I was looking for!

I got the gold tube mascara.  I can't believe you've never tried it!!  How do I have something Guerlain before you?!  A co-worker actually commented on my lashes today - she has never done that before!  It really is amazing.  I love the brush, and love that it also has the little brush on the other end, it truly finds every lash.  I hate chunky eyelashes, and using this then the Sepra lash comb they're SUPER long & separated.  Just get it   !!

And did you really have to post those sandals??  I love them (duh)!  The red ones especially.  I need new flip flops........

I was all excited to come home to my S & S bag, it isn't coming until tomorrow.  It will be worth it!!


----------



## Neo

I know that I'm passing by a Sephora tomorrow - what do you guys think will happen with that Mascara??


----------



## Jen

Yesssssssss!!  I love when I enable you!!  I guess it doesn't matter that I don't live next door to you......
(get it!)


----------



## Addie

Neo, I like the look of that Dior lip treatment! Please tell us what you think if you get it! I'm currently using Shiseido's lip treatment, but when it runs out &#8230; 
I love those red leather sandals!
I agree! Sephora and Clarisonic should definitely pay Harvey for all the buying and enabling we do for them.

Happy Birthday, Asphodel!!! Can't wait to hear what you got!

Walter, oh my gosh! That's so irritating! Hopefully they'll come back out and try again?

Jen, I read about Mally's eye primer on a blog. I want an under eye cream for the day that is moisturizing and keeps makeup in place all day. The review on the blog were really great as well. Your review is pushing me towards the edge! I just wish they sold it in a physical store here.

Well, I didn't stop by the mall today when I was in Austin. I was really busy, and by the time I finished work, I was too tired. Barton Creek Country Club was really nice, though! So I think I've decided not to get the adorable turtle palette. If those eyeshadows and blush were turtle shaped, I totally would have caved, though! Well, that $80 I didn't spend on the palette just frees it up for other goodies. 
And speaking of other goodies and Guerlain, I think I know what I want to buy:
http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/02/guerlain-terracotta-inca-summer-2011.html
Hello, beautiful bronzer!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Yesssssssss!! I love when I enable you!! I guess it doesn't matter that I don't live next door to you......
> (get it!)


No worries, a job well done here!!!!! 

But I think I'm tempted by the black one (the volumizing one). So I guess I'll have to walk out of my house without wearing any mascara so I can try it in store, tough <sigh> 

And I'll also check out that Dior lip treatment and let you know what I think (and whether or not I pick it up!) AddieLove 

I seem to be spending my life at Sephora these days - I was so proud because I hadn't gone since the F&F sale!!!! Guess these times are gone...


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, I saw that Guerlain bronzer post by the Muse too...it looks gorgeous! 

Neo, you are so tempting me w/those flip flops! Do you find both styles equally comfortable? 

I just ordered Grapefruit Fragrance Oil from Kiehl's. I love grapefruit and read some goud reviews so I hope I made a good choice. I don't usually order fragrance w/out testing first.


----------



## Neo

Oh, and I totally forgot to share!!!!

I have been wanting a plant in my apartment for the longest time, but with my boy Neo liking to nibble and dig in my plants, it's really an issue. I've also been thinking of growing some herbs for cooking - stuff I use regularly but always only a few leaves of (and which I have to buy in bunches and throw most of it out which really seems like such a waste). But same issue with Neo, and for herbs I plan on eating, probably not a good idea 

So today, I ordered a couple of Wally One Pockets (in black, of course), like this!!!!



I'm totally excited and can't wait to get them now and get started on my project, especially with the herbs! I would like to grow 3 different ones, and have the Wally with the herbs in the kitchen. I'm thinking of basil and sage, but I'm not sure about a third, and would welcome all suggestions! My only criteria is that it has to be something you use little of but often (so I can always have some of it handy). I don't like cilantro, love chives but actually use quite a bit of it so it's worth buying a bunch when I need it. I also though of rosemary but really don't use it often enough to justify it. Any ideas?

The second Wally is going to be in my living room, and I'm thinking having fern in it - love fern and the splash of green it brings 

So now I'm checking out nurseries and where to get organic soil for my herbs. I think I will get my herbs at a Farmers Market, but for the fern it will have to be a nursery.

I'm used to kill any plant/flower I touched, but things seem to have improved a bit in the last few years, so I have high hopes (and motivation!) to make this work 

Anybody else have experience with such a project and would like to share their experience with me ?

Oh, and in case anyone is interested (there also make outdoors wallys, and have other shape and sizes, pretty cool stuff!), this is their website:

http://www.woollypocket.com/


----------



## Neo

Cobbie, I'm so glad Oberon is making good on this for you, and I'm sure they will take extra care in making sure your replacement cover is impeccable! let us know when you get it please  

Ruby, I found the rubber/plastic/whatever flip-flops more comfortable at first and right off the shelf. It seems that the leather ones needed a bit of a breaking in period - I think they will get better the more I wear them. They were definitely more comfortable at the end of my holiday than when I just got them, and I expect they will only get better next summer. This being said, they were perfectly comfortable to wear off the shelf, and I'm only saying that in comparison to the other ones (if I had only had the leather ones, I would probably just have been blown away at how comfortable they feel!)


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks, Neo! Off to Zappos....


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, I grow cherry tomatoes and herbs in the summer. I am itching to get started, but alas it is still winter! I grow basil, thyme, oregano and rosemary. Hmmm, I can smell their delicious fragrance now. The Rosemary is particularly hardy, but I use it the least. One of my dogs killed my cilantro, so I am not planting it again. Lots of folks dislike it, but I love it! I also have lavendar which is super fragrant and quite beautiful. Enjoy your herbs! 

Regarding the sandals, I was worried about the stitching on the footbed being uncomfortable. I am a bit worried about the pair I ordered because the toe piece is canvas and not leather. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Alright, you guys have finally dragged me into the make-up arena! I purchased my first Mally kit from QVC and cannot wait to get my hands on that mascara!


----------



## Jen

Cobbie, I got the perfect prep eye primer.  It's really silky without being at all greasy.  I already love it after only two days, but I'll use it tor awhile and report back.

Neo, those wally pockets are so cool!  I have never seen those before, what an ingenious idea.  Once again I must have the best cat ever, we have plants on the floor in our house and she doesn't touch them.  It doesn't matter, other than ivy plants which grow like weeds I am the kiss of death for plants.  Seriously.  Someone gave us a jade plant he'd had for 25 years as a housewarming present - I think I killed it in 3 months.  My mom gave me an orchid 6 weeks ago, it was dying in 3.  I did have a basil bunch growing, that's dead too.  I have told people to please stop giving me plants, I just feel bad when I kill them!  I'm just happy I seem to be keeping my cat alive   !  After 8 years I think she'll be ok.  

Yay Hippie! Let us know how you like it, after loving this primer I will want to try more Mally.  I really want the poreless face defender, it goes on like powder but supposedly without the ashyness powder can have.  It gets great reviews too.


----------



## Jen

Oh I forgot - Neo, I didn't go for the volumizing mascara because I wasn't so sure about the foam tip brush, I liked the mini brush idea the gold one has.  Let me know how you like the foam tip.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Neo said:


> Oh, and I totally forgot to share!!!!
> 
> I have been wanting a plant in my apartment for the longest time, but with my boy Neo liking to nibble and dig in my plants, it's really an issue. I've also been thinking of growing some herbs for cooking - stuff I use regularly but always only a few leaves of (and which I have to buy in bunches and throw most of it out which really seems like such a waste). But same issue with Neo, and for herbs I plan on eating, probably not a good idea
> 
> So today, I ordered a couple of Wally One Pockets (in black, of course), like this!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally excited and can't wait to get them now and get started on my project, especially with the herbs! I would like to grow 3 different ones, and have the Wally with the herbs in the kitchen. I'm thinking of basil and sage, but I'm not sure about a third, and would welcome all suggestions! My only criteria is that it has to be something you use little of but often (so I can always have some of it handy). I don't like cilantro, love chives but actually use quite a bit of it so it's worth buying a bunch when I need it. I also though of rosemary but really don't use it often enough to justify it. Any ideas?


What a great idea !....I am anxious to see how "Wally" works out for you......

Even though Neo would like CatNip, I would try Parsley for the third herb.


----------



## Jen

My purse has been transfered over to my S & S bag, woo hooooooo!  I'm SO happy I waited and got what I wanted.  I love it!  Now we really are twins Neo   !


----------



## Jane917

Neo, I am excited to see your herbs growing indoors. We have quite a large herb and vegetable garden in the summer. Last Fall I dried some of our herbs in the dehydrator. I always have a sprig of fresh basil on the sink, but this time of year it comes from Safeway. We have just started looking at the seed catalogs to determine what we will plant this year. However, we always buy the herbs as small plants, not seeds. 

I have an order in my Sephora cart, but haven't pulled the switch yet. I want to to try the Hercut curlybob catalyst, and decided to try their curly shampoo and conditioner too while they are on sale. Someone said they are discontinuing the Hercut, which is exactly what they will do if I decide I really like it. I also have some Clinique mascara in the cart. I am very unsophisticated when it comes to mascara, and can't keep up with the brands mentioned here. I am enjoying the Clinique bottom lash mascara that I bought a couple of weeks ago. It has the tiniest of brushes which is easy to use. 

My new travel Andis hairdryer has a problem. I can't fit a diffuser over it. I can dry using LOW, and keep from blowing directly on my curls, but with my thich hair it can take a while to dry. Does the travel BabyBliss come with a diffuser?


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane--the BaByliss says it includes a concentrator, not a diffuser.

http://www.amazon.com/BaBylissPRO-Tourmaline-Titanium-Travel-Dryer/dp/B003QKL5YQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=beauty&qid=1298751985&sr=8-2

We know it's smaller than the Andis, and the nozzle looks more tapered, so maybe your regular diffuser will fit better?

I'm still eyeing it as I still want something smaller for travel, but the lower wattage of it versus the Andis is likely to mean longer drying times for me too. Aaaarggghhh...why can't this be simple?


----------



## skyblue

*Jane*, if you have a TJMaxx near you , check there for Her Cut conditioner. I've seen it at both my local TJMaxx and Marshall stores. I like the Her Cut Long Layers a lot better than than the Living Proof.

*Jen*, I am thrilled that you finally have your bag and that it is EXACTLY the way you want! ENJOY!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane, the Babyliss does not have a diffuser.  I'm really enjoying my new Chi Pro dryer.  It came with a diffuser but what I like about the dryer itself is that it gets hot but does not blow like a leaf blower, if you know what I mean.  Plus it's very light.


----------



## Jane917

I think I will try the Hot Sock diffuser. Unfortunately, it is not available thru Amazon Prime.


----------



## VictoriaP

That Hot Sock looks good.  Just ordered one to try.  Heck, for now, if it works, I'll just skip carrying a dryer with me on trips and only carry the diffuser.


----------



## Pushka

ladies, thanks for keeping the discussion on makeup and hairdryers.  I rarely use makeup and don't use a hair dryer as my hair is totally straight, and I mean, totally straight, so I never use one.  Which means I am not tempted to buy anything at the moment and thatnis a good thing after the clarisonic, Keurig and Fossil thread, let alone the kindle accessories thread.


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> That Hot Sock looks good. Just ordered one to try. Heck, for now, if it works, I'll just skip carrying a dryer with me on trips and only carry the diffuser.


Victoria, where did you order it? I just went down to Sally's (didn't even know we had one here, and please don't make me go there again), and got a Conair sock, which is about half the price of the Hot Sock. I will let you know how it works. It fits fine on my Andis, and I will give it a trial tomorrow.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> Victoria, where did you order it? I just went down to Sally's (didn't even know we had one here, and please don't make me go there again), and got a Conair sock, which is about half the price of the Hot Sock. I will let you know how it works. It fits fine on my Andis, and I will give it a trial tomorrow.


Amazon, as always. Just picked the one that had free shipping, it'll take a few days, but I'm not in a huge rush really. Although I did see the Conair version on Amazon too, I don't think it was available on Prime either, and didn't have any reviews. Still, I bet they're about the same. Heck, I even wondered if I had any fleece around here to make my own...


----------



## Jane917

This is the diffuser I got at Sally's. I spent about 50 cents more.



I have no idea what plimatic means, but I will have to save it for Words With Friends!


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *Jane*, do I remember correctly...do you have a Chihuly in your garage?


What ever would make you think I had a Chihuly in my garage? If I had a Chihuly, it would most certainly be in my living room!  The closest I have come to a Chihuly is at the Glass Museum in Tacoma, and his glass sculpture at Sleeping Lady Lodge in Leavenworth.

For the record, the most valuable thing in my garage is my Subaru.


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> *Jen*, thanks about your Mally order. I am interested but I am beginning to have cosmetic overload.  However, having said that, it _is_ fun to have a variety of things to choose from. I was just in someone's house and her vanity was covered with cosmetics including overflowing cosmetic bags <plural>. I think that's the norm and Jane and I, who like it simple, are in the minority.
> 
> *Jane and Victoria*, I started to mention the sock idea because I had one years ago for travel until it burned up. I didn't know if they still made them. I'm glad to know that they do.


I actually still have very little makeup myself--just starting to think about more thanks to this thread. And speaking of cases, I picked up a vintage "train case" a couple of weeks ago that I plan to upcycle to hold my cosmetics on my counter. It was way cheaper than some of the stuff I was looking at for that option, though I did pick a fairly small one. That *may* have been a mistake considering all the liners, shadows, primers, etc. I keep eyeing around here. 

I did wonder about the "sock" burning up over time. I blow dry about twice a week currently, so it's something to keep an eye on, I guess. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> What is happening to us? Oh, I remember....Neo and AddieLove and SkyBlue and Jen and....


And Sephora!


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie, I am so glad you solved the Chihuly mystery. I have never even known a private party who has one. Hey, it you can't order it off Amazon with Amazon Prime, it is very likely I don't have it!


----------



## Neo

So, I'm back from Sephora...

Predictably, I walked out with the Guerlain Mascara, but got the black tube, same as the one my twin has , but Volumizing version. And just now I put it on (to try, because I couldn't in store), and I just have one word: WOW!!!!!! Really, just WOW! Thank you thank you thank you *Jen*, you were right, this stuff is amazing! Makes beautifully long, thick lashes, and I don't think I ever had a mascara that was this black! So we have a new favorite 

*AddieLove*, I also asked about the Dior lip balm, but the 2 sales reps I asked told me it was just blah and not worth the price. I insisted to try it anyway, and was not impressed enough to pick it up and try it for longer. So the search for a moisturizing, non-sticky, with spf and a bit of pink color balm continues 

Apart from that, I also picked up a small purse mirror - with a lot of bling on it , but it was on sale and super slim for my purse, so that was that.

I also tried the Tarte lip tints, those that look like a crayon (finally!). I have a 20%off coupon I got from tarte for my birthday that I need to use in the next few days, and so I'll be getting a couple of black eye rim liners (really love this stuff and I'm already on my second of that one, never mind the price ), and a couple of the tarte tints: the Lip Surgence in matte in Lucky, and the Lip Surgence Natural lip tint in Charmed (both look like a really pale pink on line but are MUCH brighter when tried on, so I'm really glad I tried in store before purchasing!). If I order this week-end, I should get them sometime next week 

*Cobbie*, if it's any consolation: Jen and AddieLove are also happening to me!!!!!!! I know you wont' believe it, but I really had much less make-up (but good stuff) up to 6 months ago! And I still don't have THAT much either: a couple of eye shadows (a plum and a dark dark grey), now 2 mascaras, 3 lip glosses, 2 lipsticks (my old Rouge G in Garance which is almost finished, and the new Dior), my eye shadow primer from Guerlain, my Tarte EmphasEyes rim liner, the Tarte smoldering Eyes in black (very nice and comfortable, but has a sad tendency to smudge like crazy, unfortunately), my Givenchy concealer, one Nars blush in Lovejoy, powder (Meteorites in 03 and the LE, and the Guerlain compact bronzer for blondes), and the Hourglass primer. See, it's not so bad?! Oh, and my Anastasia eyebrow gel in clear! 

*NapCat*, I'll definitely keep you updated on Wally growing progress, and thank you for the idea for Parsley - which I like . I'm hesitating between that and thyme, but I think parsley may just win because it's prettier (which is why I was thinking of chives too, lol). Believe it or not, Neo doesn't like catnip at all, isn't that weird? He won't even touch toys that have catnip in them, go figure  He does however love all types of bamboo or palm tree type leaves  Inconveniently, I like those type of plants better too (aesthetically)


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> My purse has been transfered over to my S & S bag, woo hooooooo! I'm SO happy I waited and got what I wanted. I love it! Now we really are twins Neo  !


Yay!! I am so glad your bag arrived and it is just the way you wanted it. I have been using mine all week and love it more everyday! 

I apologize if anyone has discussed this before but have any of you tried Philosophy Divine Love at First Light Skin Luminizer? I ordered it today because a sample was in with my Insider magazine. I loved the little sample but wondered if anyone had actually used it for any length of time. http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A214209


----------



## Neo

Oh, and Jen: Yaaaayyyyyy on your S&S!!!!!! Isn't it wonderful? I'm so glad you took the time to get the one you really wanted  !

KK: so glad you still love your S&S too! I don't know if you do that too, but when I wear it, I can't help myself and keep "petting" it constantly  . The leather is just so luscious!

And that skin luminizer looks fantastic!!!! Did you really have to post about it?? I was so proud that I don't have THAT much make up! This thread is going to be my financial death  ! I'm very tempted to order this too! Is it a cream or a powder? How do you apply it? Did you use it under or over your make-up? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> Oh, and Jen: Yaaaayyyyyy on your S&S!!!!!! Isn't it wonderful? I'm so glad you took the time to get the one you really wanted !
> 
> KK: so glad you still love your S&S too! I don't know if you do that too, but when I wear it, I can't help myself and keep "petting" it constantly . The leather is just so luscious!
> 
> And that skin luminizer looks fantastic!!!! Did you really have to post about it?? I was so proud that I don't have THAT much make up! This thread is going to be my financial death ! I'm very tempted to order this too! Is it a cream or a powder? How do you apply it? Did you use it under or over your make-up? Inquiring minds want to know


Yes!!! I pet my bag all the time (that sounds so funny to say lol)!!!  So darn soft. It is fabulous!!

So far, I only had a sample and it was enough to use twice. Honestly, I used it without foundation and it made my skin look radiant (which was nice during this winter weather). I figure it will be nice for those days that I am in a hurry and want to look awake and alive. I tried it yesterday and today. Had to order it after that lol. I applied with my fingers. I'm not sure if the actual compact will come with an applicator sponge? When I saw it presented on air, they used their fingers as well and they put it over make up with looked wonderful too. It is more of a creamy texture, not a powder. I may be near a Sephora tomorrow so I might see if they carry it and then cancel my order. Patience is not my strong suit.


----------



## Neo

LOL, patience is not my strong suit either, so I totally understand!!!! I almost walked out of Sephora with the Tarte tints today, and still kind of regret not having done so, but 20% off is just too good to pass up, and worth a bit of patience - I think  

Please let us know if Sephora does carry it: I can't find it online, but sometimes they do have different stuff online and in the stores! It really does sound fantastic, and I'm just that close to go for it too, lol! Thank you so much for all the info


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> LOL, patience is not my strong suit either, so I totally understand!!!! I almost walked out of Sephora with the Tarte tints today, and still kind of regret not having done so, but 20% off is just too good to pass up, and worth a bit of patience - I think
> 
> Please let us know if Sephora does carry it: I can't find it online, but sometimes they do have different stuff online and in the stores! It really does sound fantastic, and I'm just that close to go for it too, lol! Thank you so much for all the info


I will be sure to let you know if I find it in the store. Glad I'm not the only one who just can't wait sometimes. Oh who am I kidding? I can hardly ever wait!


----------



## Neo

So, I've slept on it. And I'm still having that Philosophy Luminizer on my mind  ...


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well, I've been slept on it and have Amy Head on my mind. My friend wears Chanel foundation but the rest of her cosmetics are by Amy Head. That is a cosmetic studio not too far from here. Her stuff is gorgeous and I want to try some of it.

http://www.amyhead.net/studionews/


----------



## Neo

LOL Kindle Gracie, it's nice to see one is not alone  

Which products in particular are you looking at?


----------



## dixiehellcat

Got back from my businss trip to Memphis--had time to do a bit of shopping and made out like a bandit! Got some Rockport shoes for $15 (my fave consignment store there is closing   ) and several nice pieces of work clothes at Macy's. Went a bit berserk at Lush.   Found a cute ereader cover at Stein Mart and started to buy it, but then found a GORGEOUS Vera Bradley bag and bought it instead. Reversible Tote in Calypso, regular $65, got it for $25 with a coupon the lady in line ahead of me gave to me 'cause it expired the next day & she wasn't going to use it. (dances for bargainy joy)


----------



## Jen

I'm so glad you love the mascara Neo!! I knew you would.  So you like the foam brush?  That's what kept me away from that one, so I'm curious.  

I'm glad I'm not the only one wanting more, I have been checking out other Mally products after loving the primers.  I am terrible!!  KK, let us know how you like that love at first light, it looks like something I'd buy.  I am pretty obsessed with Philosophy!


----------



## Neo

OK, I need some help. I think I really want to order the Philosophy luminizer - I keep looking at it and it just won't leave my mind!

But when I go to the link KK provided on the QVC site, there seem to be other Philosophy Luminizers to click on (on the right side of the page)! But on the Philosophy site there is only one option. So which one do I go for? 

I've never ordered from QVC and am slightly lost...

I've considered ordering directly from Philosophy, but it's more expensive - both the product and shipping, and last time I ordered it took almost 2 weeks to get to me with ground shipping    Patience not being my strong suit and all that....

Please help


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> *Kindle Gracie*, who are you and who let you in?  These are fabulous!
> 
> I already have things in my cart that I DO NOT need.  I would love to follow in your footsteps should you decide to get some of her products. Then again...there's that patience thing that has been mentioned here....


Get some of her products? I want to go to her studio for a cosmetic makeover!!! I love that palate that you posted and I watched the video and love the one called Urban too. Plus I love Gleaming and Soft Clay eyeshadow. Oh and Green Tea Rose, Serene and Rose Parfait.  And some of her lipsticks look fabulous too.

YIKES....  I smell trouble.


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> OK, I need some help. I think I really want to order the Philosophy luminizer - I keep looking at it and it just won't leave my mind!
> 
> But when I go to the link KK provided on the site, there seem to be other Philosophy Luminizers to click on (on the right side of the page)! But on the Philosophy site there is only one option. So which one do I go for?
> 
> I've never ordered from QVC and am slightly lost...
> 
> I've considered ordering directly from Philosophy, but it's more expensive - both the product and shipping, and last time I ordered it took almost 2 weeks to get to me with ground shipping  Patience not being my strong suit and all that....
> 
> *Neo*, I think this is the one you want:
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A95138.desc.philosophy-divine-love-at-first-light-natural-skin-luminizer
> 
> It is the champagne version. If you type in "Philosophy Divine Love Luminizer" in the QVC search you can see the other color choices.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> So, I've slept on it. And I'm still having that Philosophy Luminizer on my mind ...


I have to be patient and wait for mine to come from QVC because I didn't find it at Sephora lol.



Jen said:


> KK, let us know how you like that love at first light, it looks like something I'd buy. I am pretty obsessed with Philosophy!


Jen, I love Philosophy too!! I will be sure to report back once it arrives 



Neo said:


> OK, I need some help. I think I really want to order the Philosophy luminizer - I keep looking at it and it just won't leave my mind!
> 
> But when I go to the link KK provided on the QVC site, there seem to be other Philosophy Luminizers to click on (on the right side of the page)! But on the Philosophy site there is only one option. So which one do I go for?
> 
> I've never ordered from QVC and am slightly lost...
> 
> I've considered ordering directly from Philosophy, but it's more expensive - both the product and shipping, and last time I ordered it took almost 2 weeks to get to me with ground shipping  Patience not being my strong suit and all that....
> 
> Please help


Philosophy just came out with two other shades of their luminizers. One is more like a honey color for deeper or tanned skin and the other is more of a shade that could be used as a blush. I saw them presented this weekend on QVC. The one that I ordered is the original one that is good for all skin tones. Sometimes when Philosophy launches something new with QVC, they keep it there exclusively for a bit. That might be why you don't see the other colors elsewhere.

QVC generally has fast shipping (at least that has been my experience) and they are very easy to order from. It is pretty easy to set up a QVC member account. I think I did it on the phone by calling to place my first order but then again it has been years since I did that haha. I shop there pretty darn often lol.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo, this is the one I ordered http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A214209
I think it is the same item but just a different item number than the one skyblue posted. I ordered this one because it was the item number on the sample that I received.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Ruby296 said:


> Let me know how it works for you!


I finally was able to get to Wal-Mart today and found the glycerin right where you said it would be!  I am making your recipe tonight! Thanks again!


----------



## dixiehellcat

*Cobbie*, I'm very, very good at enabling.


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much Skyblue and KK! I just ordered  

In the end, I went for the same as you, KK, as it's the one you tried and liked 

Do you use it all over your face or just as a highlight? Now I can't wait to get it!!!!! This month has definitely been make up month for me, and this week I'm now expecting both my Tarte and Philosophy orders, yaaayyyyyyyyy


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> Thank you so much Skyblue and KK! I just ordered
> 
> In the end, I went for the same as you, KK, as it's the one you tried and liked
> 
> Do you use it all over your face or just as a highlight? Now I can't wait to get it!!!!! This month has definitely been make up month for me, and this week I'm now expecting both my Tarte and Philosophy orders, yaaayyyyyyyyy


Yay for new makeup! lol I hope you like it. I can't wait for mine to come. My sample was only enough for me to use two days. I used it as a highlighter when over makeup but on the day that I had no makeup on, I used it all over my face. It replaced my foundation that day lol. I pre-ordered the upcoming Tarte TSV on QVC but it hasn't shipped yet. I think it will be awhile. *sigh*  I do have some Laura Geller on the way though so that should be here soon! Yay!


----------



## albianne

Kindle Krista and Ruby 296 I know I read somewhere in this thread, a recipe to make yourself moisturizer and now I can't find the recipe again.  Could you please post the recipe again?  I am desperate, our weather up here in Canada has been hovering around -22 to -30 for weeks now with no humidity and my skin and hair are sooo dry. I have no luck with the expensive moisturizers in the store, almost all of them cause me to break out, with the exception of Complex 15 which is pretty cheap at only 10.00 a tube but lately it is not heavy enough to keep me feeling moist, I even resorted to using vaseline the other day, it has been a long tough winter!


----------



## Kindle Krista

albianne said:


> Kindle Krista and Ruby 296 I know I read somewhere in this thread, a recipe to make yourself moisturizer and now I can't find the recipe again. Could you please post the recipe again? I am desperate, our weather up here in Canada has been hovering around -22 to -30 for weeks now with no humidity and my skin and hair are sooo dry. I have no luck with the expensive moisturizers in the store, almost all of them cause me to break out, with the exception of Complex 15 which is pretty cheap at only 10.00 a tube but lately it is not heavy enough to keep me feeling moist, I even resorted to using vaseline the other day, it has been a long tough winter!


I feel your pain, albianne!! Below you will find Ruby's recipe that she shared earlier when I was whining about my dry face  I used it for the first time tonight and I like the process and the feel of my skin. I hope to report later this week with glowing results  Thanks again, Ruby!



Ruby296 said:


> KK, I have had really dry skin too but I have recently discovered a "miracle" of sorts for me. I use my Clarisonic Mia 1x/day w/the delicate brush head in the am while I shower. I then spritz my face w/a spray that consists of 1 tsp of glycerin, 3-5 tsp of bottled water (evian) or Rosewater and 5-7 drops of Vitamin E oil. Shake it up and mist your face. Then I follow w/3 drops of grapeseed oil (I use Aura Cacia) to moisturize and thats it. My skin is very hydrated and soft now. The spray and grapeseed sink in fast and does not leave an oily film on your skin. I've tried every moisturizer out there from high end to drugstore and nothing works like this combo. You can find the glycerin at any drugstore for less than $5 a bottle. I hope this helps.


----------



## angelmum3

Thanks for re posting that recipe!

I remember when Neutrogena had a Rainbath oil spray that was delightful for the skin - but I think they discontinued (it did make the tub oily, which isnt good!) but it was wonderful on my dry legs (esp after shaving)  

Now I have been overcoming a nasty cold, and I'm noticing dry patches in odd places!  (my chin - which is always oily - not my nose!  of course I've been treating my nose with beeswax!)


----------



## Jen

I'm glad I'm not alone buying new stuff Neo.....I had a couple of glasses of wine last night and after hours of looking at it bought the Mally poreless face defender, the adjustable foundation (I love BE but sometimes need a touch more coverage in a few areas), and then decided while I was at it I'd get one of her kits. Honestly, I really wanted to try the cancellation concealer which is usually $35. I don't really get it, but this kit I got is the just barely under full size cancellation concealer including the brush, eyeshadow primer, eyeshadow, an eyeliner, mascara and lip gloss all for $33. I kept looking at it, thinking I don't know if I really need half this stuff, but if I can try it all for cheaper than the cancellation concealer usually is, why on earth not! I'm hooked on the Guerlain mascara already, but have heard great things about the Mally so I might as well try it for pretty much free. I will definitely report back on everything, I hope I love it all as much as the primers.

I don't know if anyone is interested, but here is the link (I can't get QVC pictures to work here) -

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A214904.cc.849

Talk about someone who didn't used to be hooked on expensive makeup! 6 months ago Mary Kay was the best I had, and now I'm full of Guerlain and now Mally! I'm pretty excited to try all my new stuff. Of course it'll all be arriving when I'm in Arizona, but it will be fun to come back to new stuff!! It's almost comical how much I tell myself I'm cut off only to buy a bunch of new stuff....... Oh - and I was barely in the door at work when someone commented on my gorgeous new bag  !!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone buying new stuff Neo.....I had a couple of glasses of wine last night and after hours of looking at it bought the Mally poreless face defender, the adjustable foundation (I love BE but sometimes need a touch more coverage in a few areas), and then decided while I was at it I'd get one of her kits. Honestly, I really wanted to try the cancellation concealer which is usually $35. I don't really get it, but this kit I got is the just barely under full size cancellation concealer including the brush, eyeshadow primer, eyeshadow, an eyeliner, mascara and lip gloss all for $33. I kept looking at it, thinking I don't know if I really need half this stuff, but if I can try it all for cheaper than the cancellation concealer usually is, why on earth not! I'm hooked on the Guerlain mascara already, but have heard great things about the Mally so I might as well try it for pretty much free. I will definitely report back on everything, I hope I love it all as much as the primers.
> 
> I don't know if anyone is interested, but here is the link (I can't get QVC pictures to work here) -
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A214904.cc.849
> 
> Talk about someone who didn't used to be hooked on expensive makeup! 6 months ago Mary Kay was the best I had, and now I'm full of Guerlain and now Mally! I'm pretty excited to try all my new stuff. Of course it'll all be arriving when I'm in Arizona, but it will be fun to come back to new stuff!! It's almost comical how much I tell myself I'm cut off only to buy a bunch of new stuff....... Oh - and I was barely in the door at work when someone commented on my gorgeous new bag  !!


Let me know how you like all your new makeup. I've watched the Mally presentations so many times and love the idea of "bulletproof". 

I've had tons of compliments on my bag too. Makes me happy lol


----------



## Neo

Hahaha Jen!!!!! Too funny  ! Now I'm all excited about your order too! I have been really tempted by the Mally primer after what you said about it, but I just started on a new bottle of the Hourglass, so I shall refrain for the moment (that stuff is just too expensive to waste, and I know myself: if I like the Mally better, I will never use the Hourglass again   - and it does work very well for me, I really can't complain!).

I'm still super sold on my Guerlain Mascara - love the stuff, it's really amazing! And yes, I actually do like the foam brush thingy: it's what makes the lashes look thicker, and it totally adds the super dark shine to it! And I love the fact that while it's not a waterproof, you can actually rub your eyes and nothing will flake or transfer to your skin. Simply fantastic  . Now of course, I don't really know what the difference with the golden tube is  

And it's so nice you already got compliments on your new purse - but then again, it IS a gorgeous bag


----------



## skyblue

Oh *Neo*, you are our Guerlain Godess here on the board! We appreciate all the Guerlain guidance you provide. You must be proud of how you are training all us fledglings to strike out on our own! LOL   . Jen is a super student! We are all looking super gorgeous thanks to this thread!


----------



## Jen

Neo, too funny!  I was just looking at my half gone Hourglass bottle this morning, thinking I'll have to alternate or something, I can't just let it go after paying so much for it - but I have been using the Mally since I got it.  You ARE the Guerlain goddess, I still can't believe I had something before you!  I'm not sure what the difference in actual formula is with the mascaras, yours says volumizing and mine doesn't really say anything.  Other than the foam tip vs. small brush I'm not sure!  Maybe I'll try that one next time.


----------



## Neo

Hahaha Skyblue and Jen, you totally crack me up - and I just needed that, thank you  !

I am sooo looking forward to that new Guerlain Bronzer, you have no idea      !!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> I just placed an order for some Amy Head products. I got a shadow, blush, lipstick, lip liner, shadow primer, and (still on the hunt for that elusive perfect concealer) a concealer. No wine needed.
> I've been carrying the Sephora returns around in my bag for several days but still haven't made it into the store. Maybe this week.


You go girl!!!!!!!!!! 

Guess this is make-up week, huh?


----------



## skyblue

*Cobble*, very impressive score! That Amy Head makeup looked nice. You must report back after you try it! Where is that "uber enabler "*Kindle Gracie*"? I wonder if she ordered one of those kits, too. 

*Jen*, the *Poreless Defender *is my next purchase.

Speaking of "whine", I want a Bella Bag! 

Off to make a Thai Curry Sweet Potato Lentil Soup....


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm off picking up my son at the airport.  He has come from Afghanistan.  Wooohooo!


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm off picking up my son at the airport. He has come from Afghanistan. Wooohooo!


Yay! Congrats--have a wonderful time!


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> *Jen*, the *Poreless Defender *is my next purchase.


I'm very tempted too...

And do get a Bella Bag !!!!!

Kindle Gracie: WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations, and enjoy your son


----------



## albianne

Kindle Gracie you must be so relieved, it's wonderful when you know they are on home soil again, my son is also in the Armed Forces, he has already been once to Afghanistan and has told me that it looks like he may be headed back again fairly soon


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you!  It's only for 15 days and he has to go back.  We are so happy to see him.  He has gotten so skinny!!!  Oh my goodness.  He undid his belt to show us how loose his uniform pants are and they are about 6" too big in the waist now.  He said he had a hard time keeping them up going through security.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> Thank you! It's only for 15 days and he has to go back. We are so happy to see him. He has gotten so skinny!!! Oh my goodness. He undid his belt to show us how loose his uniform pants are and they are about 6" too big in the waist now. He said he had a hard time keeping them up going through security.


THIS IS GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am THRILLED for you and your gorgeous DIL! I bet that was a super happy reunion! Enjoy your time together. Go cook for him!  Sending big hugs!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks!  We dropped he and his wife off at their house.  He is exhausted and needs to get some rest.

Cobbie, what items did you order?  I want to order something but I never could decide.


----------



## dixiehellcat

To join in on the makeup enabling, I bought one of the Sephora/OPI Glee nail polishes and love it. The stuff wears like iron!

Also sprang for something from MAC's Wonder Woman collection, the Spitfire lipstick.

Oh, and if yall want to play with some really fun makeup colors reasonably priced, try Sweet Libertine. 

This post brought to you by Enablers R Us.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm off picking up my son at the airport. He has come from Afghanistan. Wooohooo!


KG, that is the best post I have read all day!!!! I am so thrilled for you! Enjoy your time with him! I sincerely thank him for all that he does for our country!


----------



## Addie

Kindle Gracie, so happy to hear that!!

By the way, I'm loving the recent talks. I'm managing to resist so far. I am really interested in quite a few Mally products, I just really prefer to buy makeup and the like in a physical store. I like to mess with products before I buy them.  But if I hear enough amazing reviews, I may have to break down.


----------



## skyblue

Oh AddieLove, you know we wouldn't steer you wrong! .  Friends don't let friends buy bad cosmetic products! 

Totally off topic:  my replacement Tervis Tumblers came last week.  . What a great company!


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Krista said:


> I finally was able to get to Wal-Mart today and found the glycerin right where you said it would be!  I am making your recipe tonight! Thanks again!


Yay, KK!!! I'm so glad you found the glycerin in the right spot too! I really hope this concoction works for you


----------



## Ruby296

Albianne, your winter sounds worse than mine and I didn't think that was possible! I hope the mist works as well for you as it does for me. It's been a lifesaver. Before I found the recipe I was so desperate that I moisturized w/a very thin layer of Aquaphor on areas of my face, but it was too greasy feeling. KK, thanks for posting the recipe, I have not been online here as often as I'd like.

Kindle Gracie, enjoy your time with your son and family and please tell him I too thank him from the bottom of my heart for all the sacrifices he is making to protect the US and it's people.

Neo, that Philosophy illuminizer sounds really nice, and looking forward to reviews from everyone who bought it! I had never watched QVC until last week when Laura Geller was on. I can't wait to get the Vanilla Nude kit!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jen said:


> I'm glad I'm not alone buying new stuff Neo.....I had a couple of glasses of wine last night and after hours of looking at it bought the Mally poreless face defender, the adjustable foundation (I love BE but sometimes need a touch more coverage in a few areas), and then decided while I was at it I'd get one of her kits. Honestly, I really wanted to try the cancellation concealer which is usually $35. I don't really get it, but this kit I got is the just barely under full size cancellation concealer including the brush, eyeshadow primer, eyeshadow, an eyeliner, mascara and lip gloss all for $33. I kept looking at it, thinking I don't know if I really need half this stuff, but if I can try it all for cheaper than the cancellation concealer usually is, why on earth not! I'm hooked on the Guerlain mascara already, but have heard great things about the Mally so I might as well try it for pretty much free. I will definitely report back on everything, I hope I love it all as much as the primers.
> 
> I don't know if anyone is interested, but here is the link (I can't get QVC pictures to work here) -
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A214904.cc.849
> 
> Talk about someone who didn't used to be hooked on expensive makeup! 6 months ago Mary Kay was the best I had, and now I'm full of Guerlain and now Mally! I'm pretty excited to try all my new stuff. Of course it'll all be arriving when I'm in Arizona, but it will be fun to come back to new stuff!! It's almost comical how much I tell myself I'm cut off only to buy a bunch of new stuff....... Oh - and I was barely in the door at work when someone commented on my gorgeous new bag  !!


Jen, that is the exact same Mally kit I bought! I, too, never buy expensive make-up. I've been using Avon for years and have always been fairly happy with it (although I did switch to BE foundation and concealer), but now I'm suddenly buying the expensive stuff!


----------



## VictoriaP

dixiehellcat said:


> Oh, and if yall want to play with some really fun makeup colors reasonably priced, try Sweet Libertine.
> 
> This post brought to you by Enablers R Us.


$50 worth of eyeshadow later...but I got to join the Lusty Strumpet Society!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, those look great!  I can't wait to hear how you like them.  Please let me know.  I never did order because I couldn't make a decision - I wanted so much!!!  Plus I was distracted and excited about seeing my son.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm off picking up my son at the airport. He has come from Afghanistan. Wooohooo!


Well done !!

Please Thank your son for serving.....and you for raising a fine young man.
I was supposed to go over there this year to supervise water well installation.....After 8 months of training/processing and $6K of my own money, ACOE lost my physical paperwork and canceled the assignment due to "medical issues" !! Sheesh


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you Napcat!  Wow.  I'm sorry you didn't get to go but I do believe that all things work out for a reason.  I'm guessing you needed to stay home and keep an eye on those cats and their shopping.


----------



## Jen

That's so great Kindle Gracie!!! You obviously raised a great son, I'm glad you get a little bit of time with him.



Hippie2MARS said:


> Jen, that is the exact same Mally kit I bought! I, too, never buy expensive make-up. I've been using Avon for years and have always been fairly happy with it (although I did switch to BE foundation and concealer), but now I'm suddenly buying the expensive stuff!


I just kept looking at the kit thinking, "what's the catch?!" Did you get yours yet? I won't get mine until I get back on Saturday, but I'm excited to play with everything! Being a redhead I typically I use brown or violet eyeliner and brown mascara, so it'll be interesting to try black. I doubt I'll really notice the difference, honestly. And I don't really use lip gloss, but again - it's pretty much free so why not?!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Kindle Gracie said:


> "...keep an eye on those cats and their shopping. ..."



Oh Yeah ! 
They are dragging me into town (Las Vegas) today under the pretense of lunch with a colleague...."They" have a three page shopping list ! Ha !


----------



## Neo

I have the Mally Poreless Face Defender with Sponge in my QVC cart  ...


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> I have the Mally Poreless Face Defender with Sponge in my QVC cart ...


Just to push you over the edge.....watch this. I wish I could find the video from QVC where they showed putting it on a woman live, this stuff looks AMAZING.

http://www.mallybeauty.com/mally_tv/category/product_demos/video/evercolor_poreless_face_defender

I can't wait to get it!!!

ETA - if you look at the video part of QVC it does show them putting it on themselves...so you can actually see it working!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> Just to push you over the edge.....watch this. I wish I could find the video from QVC where they showed putting it on a woman live, this stuff looks AMAZING.
> 
> http://www.mallybeauty.com/mally_tv/category/product_demos/video/evercolor_poreless_face_defender
> 
> I can't wait to get it!!!
> 
> ETA - if you look at the video part of QVC it does show them putting it on themselves...so you can actually see it working!


Ut oh! I may need this too!


----------



## Jen

Kindle Krista said:


> Ut oh! I may need this too!


You might as well, because once I get mine I'll convince you all you have to have it - and it's on sale right now 

Wow - I have really become quite the enabler since joining you guys here!!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> You might as well, because once I get mine I'll convince you all you have to have it - and it's on sale right now
> 
> Wow - I have really become quite the enabler since joining you guys here!!


It is on sale at QVC? Oh my! Resisting the urge to go look. (Oh who am I kidding? I'm pulling it up now!!)


----------



## Jen

It's only like $3.50 off, but it almost pays for shipping!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> It's only like $3.50 off, but it almost pays for shipping!


Just want to double check...is this the one you ordered? http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx?view=2&app=detail&params=item^A199513,RecTypeInd^IOFFER,navlist^F08980*A199513*A215765*,cp^detail,tmp^related,cpprod^A214904,cm_scid^dtlr&walk=&cmtags=


----------



## Jen

Yes, that's it!!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> Yes, that's it!!


Ok thanks! Not that it's in my cart or anything right now.


----------



## Neo

KK, I'll get it if you get it !

Just kidding! It's still in my cart though...


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> KK, I'll get it if you get it !
> 
> Just kidding! It's still in my cart though...


Ha!! I read this after I just ordered! Really, I did lol.


----------



## Neo

Hahaha!!!! Still on the fence - I do love my Guerlain Meteorites, and feel like I'm cheating on them or something!!! Seriously


----------



## Jen

I'm not planning on cheating on my Meteorites!!  I am actually planning on carrying this in my purse.  So it's totally okay to have both   !!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> I'm not planning on cheating on my Meteorites!! I am actually planning on carrying this in my purse. So it's totally okay to have both  !!


I'm afraid to ask and will probably regret it but what are Meteorites?


----------



## Jen

Kindle Krista said:


> I'm afraid to ask and will probably regret it but what are Meteorites?


WHAT?! Something else you absolutely must buy. The best finishing powder there is -



Neo had to post about this and I think over half of us ended up with them!!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> WHAT?! Something else you absolutely must buy. The best finishing powder there is -
> 
> 
> 
> Neo had to post about this and I think over half of us ended up with them!!


Oh my. How did I miss that lol. I love they way they look! Hmm wonder what shade very fair skin would go for. Yep. I shouldn't have asked!!


----------



## Jen

The guy at Sephora told me that any of them really work with any skin tone. I got the 03, I liked that it said it was more matte. 
I'm not sure about the others, but I also got the metorites brush, it helps put the right amount on!



I put these on as a last step in the morning, it adds a nice glow to my skin. LOVE them!! I've had mine probably 4-5 months and I haven't even seen the balls decrease in size. It's expensive, but it will last forever!!


----------



## Neo

LOL Jen - I just clicked 

Do you plan on wearing this above/underneath your Meteorites??

On another level, as I had never ordered with QVC before: my Philosophy illuminizer that I ordered this week-end still hasn't shipped, and I'm starting to wonder if I will indeed get it by end of the week . I know I've been spoiled with Prime, but what has been your experience with QVC on this front?

The Mally order will not get here before next week, it seems, according to the delivery estimates - I would love to have it by this week-end to play with it a bit, but wasn't ready to pay for faster shipping either, so I'll have to be patient 

KK: I have been using the Meteorites for a few years now, and can't imagine my life without them!!!!!!!! When Mally talks about powder looking "caky" and making you look old or settling into lines or even showing, I have absolutely no idea what she is talking about, because there is no way the Meteorites would have that effect!!!!! They are simply fantastic! . If you have very fair skin with pink undertones, I'd go with the 01 . The pink brush Jen linked to is a must with them (I used a different brush before, and simply not the same effect!). I have them in 03 (the old 03, was called Beige Chic, a bit different from the new version, but as Jen said, they last forever!!!!!), but I have fair to medium skin with yellow undertones, so that works best for me. My absolute favorite though, and I'd think they would work amazingly for every skin tone, are the LE ones:



In general though, I have to say that I'm a big fan of Guerlain powders, and would probably not consider buying any other brand (be it finishing powder or bronzer) - but the Mally thing looks different, and I'm curious (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!!!!!)


----------



## Kindle Krista

Thanks Jen & Neo! I am going to order it now and the brush. I love the way they look and the idea behind them. I do have fair skin with pink undertones so I will go with 01 after your recommendation, Neo. Thank you!   I have been wanting to expand my makeup and have done a fine job in the last week or so lol. Just waiting for it all to come in. 

Neo, usually I have things within a week with QVC. My luminzer hasn't shipped yet either but I am expecting it to any time (I hope!). We all know how my patience works.


----------



## Jen

Yessss!!  To both of you.  You guys make me feel so much better about all the things I've been buying!!!    

Neo, I think at first I'm going to go with the Meteorites, then touch around where I need it with this stuff (t-zone, probably).  I'm going to experiment and see how it works best.  I may just use it like I would normally use powder in the middle of the day.  

I'm kind of a QVC newbie, I ordered my Clarisonic from there but then nothing else until the primers.  Don't pay attention to their ETA - I got my last order 4 days before their ETA.  I ordered on a friday (late at night) and it was in my mailbox the following thursday.  Their ETA was the following monday.  The thing that bothers me is the lack of tracking info, you just kind of have to wait.  I really feel like if I'm going to be paying for shipping I should get a touch better service, but I guess less than a week isn't really that bad.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Oh shoot, I just now saw that you love the LE one the best, Neo. I ordered 01. Do you think I should cancel and order the LE? I needed to read your post a little slower lol. Guess I can't shop and post at the same time.  


ETA: I just checked my QVC order status and my Philosophy Illuminizer shipped today and my EDD is the 4th.


----------



## cmg.sweet

VictoriaP said:


> $50 worth of eyeshadow later...but I got to join the Lusty Strumpet Society!


I may have to buy some stuff and join you in the Lusty Strumpet Society...with a name like that and Pimp Suit, Cheap Motel, and Unicorn Farts it is too hard to pass up!


----------



## Neo

Very fast, boss calling: KK, cancel and get the LE!!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, I have the small meteorite sampler that  has 1, 2, and 3.  I also have the LE.  Get the LE.


----------



## VictoriaP

cmg.sweet said:


> I may have to buy some stuff and join you in the Lusty Strumpet Society...with a name like that and Pimp Suit, Cheap Motel, and Unicorn Farts it is too hard to pass up!


The names just kill me. LOL Though most of those I bought were pretty tame, comparatively!

In digging through the forum on the Sweet Libertine site, they have a monthly eyeshadow subscription club as well, with three month subscriptions. Next sign up starts in mid March. If I like what I get from them in this order, I think I'll sign up for this; might be a good way to stretch my comfort zone a bit, and three months is a pretty short commitment on that.


----------



## Neo

Kindle Krista said:


> I just checked my QVC order status and my Philosophy Illuminizer shipped today and my EDD is the 4th.


Same here!!!!


----------



## Jen

Well ladies, I'll have to take a few days break from shopping (my credit card will THANK ME, there will be zero shopping opportunities), but I'm heading to Arizona tomorrow and won't be back until Sunday.  I can't wait to come back and see all the fun things you've bought while I'm gone!  KK and Neo, I can't wait to hear about the luminizer....but then again maybe not.  I do NOT need any more makeup!  I'll come back to all my Mally stuff then come tell everyone ALL about it   !!!  

Have a great rest of the week everyone!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Thanks Neo and KG! Of course Sephora was on their game an my original order had already shipped. But I called and got a very nice fella who ordered the LE for me and said I could return the other at no cost to me. So that's what I did! Thanks so much for the tips! 

Jen, have a fantastic trip!


----------



## Jen

Kindle Krista said:


> Thanks Neo and KG! Of course Sephora was on their game an my original order had already shipped. But I called and got a very nice fella who ordered the LE for me and said I could return the other at no cost to me. So that's what I did! Thanks so much for the tips!
> 
> Jen, have a fantastic trip!


OR - you could decide you love them BOTH 

Thanks, I'll try!


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Krista said:


> I'm afraid to ask and will probably regret it but what are Meteorites?


Why does this make me laugh? KK, you are in big trouble now!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, what on earth.  Meteorites since November never opened??


----------



## Neo

Yeah, seriously Cobbie!!!!! You are missing out  !

Jen: have a safe trip and have fun !!!!

KK: good job  !


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> Why does this make me laugh? KK, you are in big trouble now!


Probably because the magnetic pull of these mighty little balls is MAGICAL!


----------



## Neo

I just wanted to report that I have just closed the QVC and Sephora tabs on my browser...


----------



## Someone Nameless

And I have been trying to create an account at Amy Head.  I can register my account and then it tells me to go back and log in to complete an order.  The log in asks for email address and password but nowhere has it asked for me to set up a password.

Maybe that means I'm not supposed to get anything.  It must be a sign.


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Gracie said:


> And I have been trying to create an account at Amy Head. I can register my account and then it tells me to go back and log in to complete an order. The log in asks for email address and password but nowhere has it asked for me to set up a password.
> 
> Maybe that means I'm not supposed to get anything. It must be a sign.


I thought the Amy Head website was very user unfriendly! And I didn't even try to register!


----------



## Someone Nameless

You are right!  It worked.  They are a small local company so I bet they don't get many online orders.  Has your order shipped yet?


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> I just wanted to report that I have just closed the QVC and Sephora tabs on my browser...


*GASP*!!!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Jen said:


> WHAT?! Something else you absolutely must buy. The best finishing powder there is -
> 
> 
> 
> Neo had to post about this and I think over half of us ended up with them!!


No kidding. I've never bought powder ever until Neo praised the Meteorites. I am glad she did. I love them. I don't have LE though.

I am doing fine with my regular powder brush -- now why would I want to buy the special Guerlain one? What is the difference really? I can be convinced.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I haven't ordered yet.  I'm going to sleep on it and maybe go into the store if possible.  I have in my cart - Sunset blush, Ignite (I think) lipstick and several eyeshadows that I need to narrow down.


----------



## skyblue

I just tried to browse the Amy Head website and it wouldn't let me search for anything.   I have enough makeup anyway.


----------



## albianne

After reading about the Guerlain Meteorites  on Neo's thread ie "My absolute favorite though, and I'd think they would work amazingly for every skin tone, are the LE ones:" I went to the Sephora site and tried to order them, when I got to the check out and clicked "Canadian Check out" the price for the meteorites jumped from 56.00 to 66.00 and for the little pink brush from 36.00 to 43.00 -  WTF ! Today when I watched the evening news our dollar was at 1.02 so why on earth would they be trying to charge more than the US price.  I guess I will have to walk into the local Sehora store in the mall, but according to the info on Sephora the LE are only available online so I might be out of luck, we also have Guerlain at our local Shoppers Drug Mart so I guess I can check there.  It's Sephora's loss as I had close to 200.00 worth of stuff in my cart - sigh!


----------



## Jane917

I must be looking in the wrong place, but when I search for meteorites LE on the Sephora site, I can't find them. All I can see are the 3 colors of meteorites. What is LE? Not that I am even considering making a purchase!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jane917 said:


> I must be looking in the wrong place, but when I search for meteorites LE on the Sephora site, I can't find them. All I can see are the 3 colors of meteorites. What is LE? Not that I am even considering making a purchase!


I had that problem too until Neo posted the link for me yesterday. Here is the LE http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P276802&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=1132 I bought the 01 shade originally and then went back and added the LE which is what I really wanted. If I don't like the 01, I can return it. Hope this helps


----------



## Kindle Krista

Just checked my order status and my pre-order for the Tarte TSV shipped yesterday! Yay!  

Ruby, so far your recipe is working wonders! Thank you so much. No dry spots on my face this week so far! 

Last night I ordered new cookware from QVC. I have had a few Technique pieces and love them. But none of my cookware matches and I have lots of hand-me-downs still from when we first got married. My husband said go for it ... so I did! I am excited to have a whole new set that matches.


----------



## Jane917

Kindle Krista said:


> I had that problem too until Neo posted the link for me yesterday. Here is the LE http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P276802&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=1132 I bought the 01 shade originally and then went back and added the LE which is what I really wanted. If I don't like the 01, I can return it. Hope this helps


Thanks for the link. Do you use this stuff as finishing powder. I am a bit leery of the comments of one person who says it makes her look too bronzed.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have no idea how it could make her look bronzed.  If anything it makes me look white if I use too much.  I have to use a light hand.  I use it as my finishing powder.

My pocketbook is screaming in terror at the purchase I'm itching to make right now.      It is not makeup related and I am NOT going to spend the money (I hope) but it never stops a girl from wishing.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I was talking to my friend on the phone the other afternoon - the same one that wears the Amy Head makeup - and she was sitting on her porch and I could hear her gorgeous wind chimes in the background. I remember when she bought them for her husband. The are Woodstock Windsinger Chimes (King David). Listen to how beautiful they sound. You can also click and listen to all the different type chimes but I personally love the lower tones like this one has.

http://www.chimes.com/p-258-windsinger-chimes-of-king-david-black.aspx

Clearly I need to get new friends. This friend is a bad influence on my checking account.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Kindle Gracie said:


> I was talking to my friend on the phone the other afternoon - the same one that wears the Amy Head makeup - and she was sitting on her porch and I could hear her gorgeous wind chimes in the background. I remember when she bought them for her husband. The are Woodstock Windsinger Chimes (King David). Listen to how beautiful they sound. You can also click and listen to all the different type chimes but I personally love the lower tones like this one has.
> 
> http://www.chimes.com/p-258-windsinger-chimes-of-king-david-black.aspx
> 
> Clearly I need to get new friends. This friend is a bad influence on my checking account.


Oh those sound absolutely beautiful!!! Funny that you mention windchimes. I was watching QVC last week and saw these presented http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.M17044.desc.HandTuned-Tabernacle-Wind-Chime-with-OnOff-Clapper and was so tempted to order. I liked that the clapper can be moved up to stop the chimes if you want to. I love beautiful sounding windchimes. Thanks for sharing, KG!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie, on the LE, I couldn't have put it better than what KG said:


Kindle Gracie said:


> I have no idea how it could make her look bronzed. If anything it makes me look white if I use too much. I have to use a light hand. I use it as my finishing powder.





Kindle Gracie said:


> I was talking to my friend on the phone the other afternoon - the same one that wears the Amy Head makeup - and she was sitting on her porch and I could hear her gorgeous wind chimes in the background. I remember when she bought them for her husband. The are Woodstock Windsinger Chimes (King David). Listen to how beautiful they sound. You can also click and listen to all the different type chimes but I personally love the lower tones like this one has.
> 
> http://www.chimes.com/p-258-windsinger-chimes-of-king-david-black.aspx
> 
> Clearly I need to get new friends. This friend is a bad influence on my checking account.


You HAD to go and post this, didn't you?? I really like the sound of the Apollo one!!!!! Just closed the Sephora/QVC tabs last night, and now I'm opening this one - and I know I will be obsessing about those . Thank you  - I think


----------



## Neo

unknown2cherubim said:


> No kidding. I've never bought powder ever until Neo praised the Meteorites. I am glad she did. I love them. I don't have LE though.
> 
> I am doing fine with my regular powder brush -- now why would I want to buy the special Guerlain one? What is the difference really? I can be convinced.


You mean besides the fact that the brush is absolutely adorable, comes with a little pouch and is pink ??

Just kidding, but I really find that the Meteorites brush is a bit stiffer than most powder/blush brushes, but it's perfect to pick up the right amount of powder (it's also easier to pick up powder with it) and in applying it. It's just one of those things that work really well together. I originally picked it up on a whim at Sephora (also used my regular brush for a few years with my Meteorites - I've had and used Meteorites since 2003 !!!!), and once I had used it, I never looked back. If it ever dies, I'll buy another one immediately - but it's good quality: I've had mine for 2.5 years now (mine still has the original black handle, and not white like it is now, lol), and it's still going strong (I do wash it once a week and clean every day after usage with the Sephora daily brush cleanser).

Oh, and did I mention that it's really cute?


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> You mean besides the fact that the brush is absolutely adorable, comes with a little pouch and is pink ??
> 
> Just kidding, but I really find that the Meteorites brush is a bit stiffer than most powder/blush brushes, but it's perfect to pick up the right amount of powder (it's also easier to pick up powder with it) and in applying it. It's just one of those things that work really well together. I originally picked it up on a whim at Sephora (also used my regular brush for a few years with my Meteorites - I've had and used Meteorites since 2003 !!!!), and once I had used it, I never looked back. If it ever dies, I'll buy another one immediately - but it's good quality: I've had mine for 2.5 years now (mine still has the original black handle, and not white like it is now, lol), and it's still going strong (I do wash it once a week and clean every day after usage with the Sephora daily brush cleanser).
> *
> Oh, and did I mention that it's really cute?*


Is it sad that as soon as I saw the brush I knew I had to buy it because it was PINK and CUTE?


----------



## skyblue

Wind chimes remind me of my parents.  I purchased a lovely set from a local artist as a gift for them.  They loved to sit out on their patio and enjoy them.  When they passed away they came back to me.  Sweet memories!


----------



## Kindle Krista

skyblue said:


> Wind chimes remind me of my parents. I purchased a lovely set from a local artist as a gift for them. They loved to sit out on their patio and enjoy them. When they passed away they came back to me. Sweet memories!


Your post made me smile, skyblue. Very sweet memories, I'm sure. How lovely!


----------



## VictoriaP

All this wind chime talk has me thinking...I have a gorgeous set that's barely seen the light of day, thanks to Max, my Neo-cat.  He ate the strings on it one night when I'd taken it down.

Looks like restringing should not be attempted by amateurs due to tuning, so I have to find who the manufacturer was and hope they have repair.  Sigh.


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP said:


> He ate the strings on it one night when I'd taken it down.


Max and Neo would get alone just fine !!!!!! Neo ate the strings of my custom made window screens (to block out light) while I was away, less than a week after I got them - those things are EXPENSIVE!!!!!! Totally ruined, had to have them re-made . Now the strings are "stored" during the day so he doesn't have access to them 

But I still love him


----------



## skyblue

My *OluKai Amo* sandals arrived.....and they are being returned!! Out of the box they looked fine. Put them on. Still fine until I looked down and realized while they fit my heel in the back, there's a huge expanse of sole extending 3/4" beyond the end of my toes! *WHAT?*  Who wants their feet to look BIGGER? I also had concerns that the toe piece would dig in between my toes. I reordered OluKai Paniolo. I hope I like those better.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Just got off the phone with Amy Head cosmetics.  There is no charge for the makeover consultation.  They ask for a minimum purchase of 3 products... which is easy.  I'm going to try and do it!


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> My *OluKai Amo* sandals arrived.....and they are being returned!! Out of the box they looked fine. Put them on. Still fine until I looked down and realized while they fit my heel in the back, there's a huge expanse of sole extending 3/4" beyond the end of my toes! *WHAT?*  Who wants their feet to look BIGGER? I also had concerns that the toe piece would dig in between my toes. I reordered OluKai Paniolo. I hope I like those better.


Oh, I'm so sorry Skyblue!!!!!! I kind of feel responsible . I really hope you like the Paniolo better - or rather, that they will fit better!

If you want, I'll take pics tonight to show how they fit me on my foot?


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry Skyblue!!!!!! I kind of feel responsible . I really hope you like the Paniolo better - or rather, that they will fit better!
> 
> If you want, I'll take pics tonight to show how they fit me on my foot?


That would be much appreciated, *Neo!* I tried to see a video description on Zappos, but they didn't show them ON the feet which I thought was odd. That makes a big difference for me. I have high hopes for the Paniolos! 



Kindle Gracie said:


> Just got off the phone with Amy Head cosmetics. There is no charge for the makeover consultation. They ask for a minimum purchase of 3 products... which is easy. I'm going to try and do it!


I can't wait to hear about your consultation and about your goodies! We need DETAILS! 

How's the visit going with your handsome son? Are you and your gorgeous DIL cooking up a storm for him?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Too bad about the OluKai Amo sandals Skyblue.  The part I wondered about when I first saw the picture was the way the toes look sort of turned up.  Did that part feel comfortable?  

Son is still catching up on his rest and my DIL is teaching this week.  She plans to be off next week.  Hubby and I are working but we did meet him for lunch.  The poor guy has been struggling for two days trying to fix a leaking toilet and today he said he was about to the point that he was just going to replace the entire thing.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> Too bad about the OluKai Amo sandals Skyblue. The part I wondered about when I first saw the picture was the way the toes look sort of turned up. Did that part feel comfortable?
> 
> Son is still catching up on his rest and my DIL is teaching this week. She plans to be off next week. Hubby and I are working but we did meet him for lunch. The poor guy has been struggling for two days trying to fix a leaking toilet and today he said he was about to the point that he was just going to replace the entire thing.


I am so glad to hear you are enjoying your visit! I can't imagine coming home from Iraq and trying to fix a leaky toilet! Gee whiz!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Kindle Gracie said:


> Son is still catching up on his rest and my DIL is teaching this week. She plans to be off next week. Hubby and I are working but we did meet him for lunch. The poor guy has been struggling for two days trying to fix a leaking toilet and today he said he was about to the point that he was just going to replace the entire thing.





skyblue said:


> I am so glad to hear you are enjoying your visit! I can't imagine coming home from Iraq and trying to fix a leaky toilet! Gee whiz!


I agree. What a thing to have to deal when when he got home. Poor guy! So glad you are enjoying your time with him!


----------



## VictoriaP

Yeesh--KindleGracie, what a frustrating project for your son to be coping with right now!  I'd probably replace the whole darn thing too, it'll be faster and less annoying.  Actually, we have two of them in that situation right now, and that's pretty much what we're likely to do.  They're both water hogs anyway.

Neo--yeah, the MaxCat was a real nuisance when it came to any kind of strings.  Or bread--couldn't leave bagged bread on the counter, because he'd chew through the bags to get at the bread.  The current girls aren't quite as bad on either of those quirks.

*restlessly waiting for Sweet Libertine shadows to ship.*  (note, this is me being impatient, not the company's fault!)


----------



## VictoriaP

Eeeeeeeeeeek! Black and pink and oh lordy, that's a CUTE bag!

*runs and hides* _I so don't need any more bags. Or makeup. No no no no no...._ 

Meanwhile, a little wind chime investigating reveals that a) mine are out of warranty (not surprising), b) the company that made them was taken over six years ago, c) the new company doesn't offer repair, and d) the only place that DOES offer repair wants even more than I paid for them just to restring them. And they weren't cheap to begin with.

I did, after a ton of digging, finally find a place that sells just the string at a still ridiculous price, although a few sites suggest braided fishing line works almost as well. I'm about to pull mine back out and see just exactly what Max killed versus left intact, then figure out from there just how bad this will be...


----------



## albianne

Well the 66.00 online Sephora price for the Guerlain Meteorites  (10.00 more than the US price) is starting to look better, I went to my local Shoppers Drug Mart and they wanted 75.00 - yikes!  I  guess I will have to make the drive into the city (45 min) to see what they're charging in the actual Sephora store.


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, another bag! How surprising!  I LOVE it!! 

*Victoria*, when you mentioned fishing line I had to smile. It is my secret weapon! I find I use it to repair rugs, hang pictures, etc! I keep it with my other essential tools!


----------



## Kindle Krista

albianne said:


> Well the 66.00 online Sephora price for the Guerlain Meteorites (10.00 more than the US price) is starting to look better, I went to my local Shoppers Drug Mart and they wanted 75.00 - yikes! I guess I will have to make the drive into the city (45 min) to see what they're charging in the actual Sephora store.


Well that stinks! Could you maybe call the Sephora store in the city and see what they sell it for to save you a trip. Although if you are like me, you might be looking for a reason to go to the Sephora lol. Good luck!


----------



## VictoriaP

albianne said:


> Well the 66.00 online Sephora price for the Guerlain Meteorites (10.00 more than the US price) is starting to look better, I went to my local Shoppers Drug Mart and they wanted 75.00 - yikes! I guess I will have to make the drive into the city (45 min) to see what they're charging in the actual Sephora store.


Albianne--instead of driving all that way, call them. I'm sure they can both give you the price over the phone and tell you if they stock the LE. That way, you don't waste a trip!

Skyblue, I probably *should* have some on hand. The problem around here is that DH has a tendency to filch my stuff (yes, only child speaking here, and I don't share well to begin with!) and then it disappears into the dark hole known as his workshop. Since even HE can't find anything down there, once a tool or useful item disappears, it's pretty well gone forever, and in looking around the house, I can't find the fishing line I know I once had. I made him buy me a whole new set of tools for my birthday--all pink--in the hopes he won't mess with them this time.

My ex, mind you, was the same way, but at least he kept his stuff organized enough that I could steal it back! 

Sigh.


----------



## Neo

So, Skyblue, here are the pics of my Olukais, on my feet . Please remember that I usually wear a size 6.5: the black ones are a 6, and the red Paniolos a 7.

Sorry for the poor quality, as taken with my iPhone in poor lightening, and my feet are swollen at the end of a day in heels, but it was the fastest way to get it done - also, those were pretty awkward pictures to take, lol. But I hope it helps


----------



## skyblue

*THANKS, NEO!* That helps a lot! This the fit I expect, not extra footbed length at the toes! Some of the OluKai styles are masculine. These look nice! . I appreciate your photos!


----------



## Neo

My pleasure Skyblue, and glad I could help  !

What color Paniolos did you go for?


----------



## dixiehellcat

Vera Bradley enabling update! I hit the Stein Mart near my work place at lunch today & they had a couple dozen bags. The Reversible Tote, and a little one called Hannah, and another smallish one whose name I could not find. Patterns--besides the Calypso I got in Memphis, they had Puccini, Pirouette, Bali Gold, Hope Garden, and a green one I don't know. Al in the $20-30 range.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NapCat said:


> "...They are dragging me into town (Las Vegas) today under the pretense of lunch with a colleague..."


So while I was having a productive business meeting, the shopping cats got loose in Pier One Imports, Cost Plus and Home Goods !! Seems we *really needed* a painting and several bamboo decorator items......sheesh (meow)


----------



## Asphodel

Sounds like the shopping cats have good taste...those are great store choices.


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, I ordered the neutral shade. It is either dune or toffee. I wish they were coming from Zappos. I get them super fast when I order from Zappos. This is particularly silly considering we still have SNOW on the ground! Don't rub it in, *Kindle Gracie*! 

*Kindle Gracie*, when do you head to NYC with your Aussie friend? I bet you are getting excited!


----------



## VictoriaP

Asphodel said:


> Sounds like the shopping cats have good taste...those are great store choices.


Agreed!

Went out for a book on Photoshop. Did not come home with a book on Photoshop. I did, however, bring home what I needed to finish off my train case for my vanity to hold all that makeup you people keep talking me into.










Colors on the pic are pretty close to accurate, though both case and accent pieces have a little bit creamier tone than this shows. I'm happy with how it's turned out so far; some sort of embellishment was needed since this particular case had a Mary Kay logo on it that needed covering. The braid I used though means this is no longer something that should go on a plane, but really, I never planned for it to go farther than my bathroom counter, so that's OK. Overall, this ended up being a pricier option than I'd planned, so I'd say if anyone else is crazy enough to go this route, take your time to find a good vintage case locally--shipping is pricey on something this size if you buy from etsy. And watch for sales on trims, etc.

Of course, whether or not all my new eyeshadows are going to fit in here is another question entirely...  I may have to sell it to finance a larger case!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've been on Weight Watchers making a lifestyle change and I've lost around 14 pounds. All of my jeans are awful so I decided on the spur of the moment to go get new jeans. I went to Buckle and told the young girl that I wanted new jeans that fit and I would appreciate her recommendations. She loaded me up on styles to try and then said "what size shoe do you wear? I'm going to bring you some wedges and some flats..."

I ended up finding a perfect pair of jeans. Not only did I buy the jeans, I bought two pair of the shoes. They were SO CUTE! She said that she had one pair herself and when her mom saw them she had to buy them too. I would have bought two pair of jeans actually but I may loose a few more pounds so I better wait.

Last night I went through a lot of my tops and some of the styles that I used to wear are no longer comfortable. I feel more shopping coming on. I'm so excited to have jeans that fit!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Kindle Gracie said:


> "...a lifestyle change and I've lost around 14 pounds.
> 
> I feel more shopping coming on. I'm so excited..."


Congratulations ! That is a big deal ! Be proud of yourself !!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you!  I'm happy about it and feel much better.  I wouldn't mind losing another 6 pounds but that's about all I need to lose.

I have my appointment at Amy Head this coming Monday.  YAY!!!


----------



## Ruby296

KK, so happy to hear that you're liking the mist so far!!

Kindle Gracie, I love Woodstock Windchimes. I had one for years until the cord down the center finally broke. I have yet to replace them b/c my neighbor has a gigantic one and I listen to theirs  Congrats on losing weight and finding new jeans! That is always an accomplishment. I have a hard time finding them too. I'm petite and most petite inseams are still too long on me.
I got my Laura Geller Vanilla Nudes set yesterday and I'm still on the fence about the Balance n Brighten. I ordered the regular and I think it's a tad dark, but I am not sure. When I do the jaw/neck matching test it blends in fine, but when I look at my face straight on it's darker and kind of pink in comparison to my neck. I do like that it's easy to apply and does even out skin, but I don't get that full flawless look she demo'd on the Q. I also really like the lipstick, a nice nude pink color and the blush is good too. Sooo I ordered a fair one too to see what the difference is between them. What kind of brush do you apply the BnB with?

Neo, thanks for the pics of your flips, I really want to order a pair! But we've still got over a foot of snow on the ground and it's 23 degrees here today. C'mon Spring!!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> LOL....I need to borrow those baaad cats.  They sure do know how to shop.
> 
> Victoria, that is a cute case. It looks perfect for your stash of makeup.
> 
> Kindle Gracie, congratulations on the new you. It's nice to have new clothes that fit after such a great accomplishment. Your upcoming makeover sounds like fun. Here's the article by Kyra Phillips I read recently about the secrets of SAs when giving makeovers.


The info in that article was very informative, *Cobbie*! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Someone Nameless

The article is very good and I probably should be running for the hills - there is a three product minimum for the makeover.  Of course, I was going to just guess and purchase three products anyway so really, it's much better to try before I buy and have them put them on me.  Wouldn't hurt to learn new tricks and get new spring makeup at the same time.  I'm mostly interested in eye shadow, blush and lipstick but I never do this, so it seems like fun.

I can't really expect them to spend all that time and me not buy anything or pay anything.  They seem to be a small, personal company and they have to make money some way to stay open and employed.


----------



## Neo

*Kindle Gracie*: WOW on the weight loss, good job!!!!! I think you don't only need but also totally deserve some massive shopping !!!! I think you are going to have so much fun at your makeover! I can't wait to hear from you how it went - I've never done something like that, how exciting! And 3 products are totally reasonable to buy: I'm sure you would have bought more online on your own 

*Ruby*: I hear you on the flip flops, we are having the same weather here 

*Skyblue*: I really hope you like your new Paniolos - that tan color looks fantastic!

*Victoria*: that vanity is adorable 

I have a question for you ladies who have an iPad and a WedgePad: I have decided to go for the iPad 2 (I don't have an original iPad and that would be my first) and really want to get a WedgePad with it. I would like to order the WedgePad now, and my question is this: do you think that the elastic corners are tight enough to accommodate the thinner new iPad? If the answer is yes, I'm ready to click that order button


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, the iPad fits very snugly in the Wedge Pad elastic bands. Could you send them a message and inquire if they will make adjustments for the iPad2 if you are concerned? I love my Wedge Pad.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Skyblue! I did send them an e-mail, but so far no answer  . And as the iPad 2 is the exact same size and just a third thinner, I figured someone may be able to tell me here  . But I also know those things are sometimes hard to judge, and I can see how you would want it to fit snugly!


----------



## VictoriaP

Personal opinion only Neo, but I bet it would be fine.  You'd just have less wear and tear on the elastics, I'd think.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Victoria! Your personal opinion is exactly what I want and need  

I think I'm going to just go for it. Worse case scenario, I'm not the worse sewer in the world and I'm sure I can sew the elastics a bit tighter...


----------



## skyblue

Personally I think you will love the Wedge Pad, Neo!  It is a great accesory!


----------



## Neo

Thank you Skyblue! I'm thinking a WedgePad, black 32G WiFi only iPad, and the red leather cover  

Anything else I need?


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> Thank you Skyblue! I'm thinking a WedgePad, black 32G WiFi only iPad, and the red leather cover
> 
> Anything else I need?


Not immediately. You may eventually decide you want a keyboard, but I highly recommend using just the virtual one for a bit first. It takes some getting used to, but it's worth it. I type most of my posts, even the long ones, directly on the iPad--but I grumbled and groaned a lot about doing that in the beginning until I basically forced myself to use it more. Now I'm writing a book on mine--just to prove it can be done. LOL


----------



## Neo

LOL, way to go Victoria!!!!!!

I'll definitely make an effort and take the time to try and get used to the virtual keyboard then  

I just ordered the WedgePad  . I took back the Fresh Supernova mascara to Sephora tonight: it's nice, but the Guerlain one is so amazing, I know myself that I will never use anything else while I have that one. By the time I get over it, it would have dried. I got $27 back - the exact price of the WedgePad! I feel like I got it for free


----------



## Kindle Krista

Kindle Gracie said:


> I've been on Weight Watchers making a lifestyle change and I've lost around 14 pounds. All of my jeans are awful so I decided on the spur of the moment to go get new jeans. I went to Buckle and told the young girl that I wanted new jeans that fit and I would appreciate her recommendations. She loaded me up on styles to try and then said "what size shoe do you wear? I'm going to bring you some wedges and some flats..."
> 
> I ended up finding a perfect pair of jeans. Not only did I buy the jeans, I bought two pair of the shoes. They were SO CUTE! She said that she had one pair herself and when her mom saw them she had to buy them too. I would have bought two pair of jeans actually but I may loose a few more pounds so I better wait.
> 
> Last night I went through a lot of my tops and some of the styles that I used to wear are no longer comfortable. I feel more shopping coming on. I'm so excited to have jeans that fit!


Congratulations!!!! That's fantastic! I am going through that same lifestyle change courtesy of WW!! I've lost 27 pounds and had the same problem with jeans. I am only buying a couple of pairs every time I go down a size lol. And I have weeded out an awful lot of my tops that are too big now. I LOVE It!!!


----------



## Neo

WOW KK, that's really great!!!!!!! I'm always so impressed and admiring of anyone making such life changes: it's just so hard to do!!!!

But what a great feeling it must be to just get rid of all the stuff that has gotten too big (instead of too small, as is way too often the case in life)!!!!

Oh and I almost forgot: I got my Philosophy illuminizer today! So it will be dutifully tested and applied tomorrow


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, I have the 32G WIFI and 3G iPad. I purchased the same leather cover Kindle Gracie discovered on Amazon that was $9.99 when we got it. I use the wedge pad and/or the Peeramid Pillow that I use when I read my Kindle. I tried out the Zaggmate keyboard at Best Buy, but I didn't like how cramped I felt typing on it. I actually prefer the onscreen keyboard. My fingers don't feel constricted and I don't have additional bulk. Check out Best Buy to see if it works for you.

I can't wait to hear how you like your luminizer!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> WOW KK, that's really great!!!!!!! I'm always so impressed and admiring of anyone making such life changes: it's just so hard to do!!!!
> 
> But what a great feeling it must be to just get rid of all the stuff that has gotten too big (instead of too small, as is way too often the case in life)!!!!
> 
> Oh and I almost forgot: I got my Philosophy illuminizer today! So it will be dutifully tested and applied tomorrow


Thanks, Neo! 

Hey!! NO fair! lol Mine hasn't arrived yet. I got other fun things today though...the Tarte TSV preorder which I will be trying out tomorrow but I love the looks of it, Josie Maran Argan Oil and bonus color stick and some new Victoria's Secret unmentionables that I ordered earlier in the week lol. A few other things came earlier this week...the Philosophy Kiss Me lip set with the scrub (love it so far), the Laura Geller TSV which I like except that I ordered porcelain instead of my usual shade of fair and it is too light. Wanted to try it though so now I know. Hopefully my Philosophy Illuminzer comes tomorrow. Can't wait to try it  Lots of new treasures arriving this week!


----------



## VictoriaP

skyblue said:


> *Neo*, I have the 32G WIFI and 3G iPad. I purchased the same leather cover Kindle Gracie discovered on Amazon that was $9.99 when we got it. I use the wedge pad and/or the Peeramid Pillow that I use when I read my Kindle. I tried out the Zaggmate keyboard at Best Buy, but I didn't like how cramped I felt typing on it. I actually prefer the onscreen keyboard. My fingers don't feel constricted and I don't have additional bulk. Check out Best Buy to see if it works for you.
> 
> I can't wait to hear how you like your luminizer!


Skyblue--did you ever try the Apple Bluetooth Keyboard? It's pretty darn near full size, though it doesn't have a seperate number keypad. I find it VERY comfortable to use, when I do want a "real" keyboard with the iPad. It was designed to go with Apple's regular computers, so it's about an inch longer than the ipad's longest side, and I suspect that inch makes a difference.


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Skyblue*! I really hope that I'll be good without any additional external keyboard, as the idea behind the iPad is to comfortably play, shop and browse from my couch instead of sitting on a pillow on the floor in front of my living room table . I have great hopes that my couch will finally get more use - seriously! Which is why the WedgePad was kind of a no brainer for me 

*KK*, nice haul!!!!! What a week ! Are you going to exchange the Laura Geller? I can't wait to hear what you think of the Tarte TSV! I got my Tarte order this week too (Tuesday I think), but not super exciting except for the crayon shaped lip tint which is nice and has become my daily lip thing, in combination with the Dior Lip Polish (I'm totally addicted to that one, by the way! The Tarte lip tint is nice as it's the same shade, and so once the gloss has worn off, the color stays ). The rest of my order was just extra EmphasEyes inner eye rim liners in black (use that every day, so just wanted to take advantage of my birthday coupon to stock up a bit ).

Anyway, can't wait to get your take on all your goodies!!!!!!!


----------



## skyblue

*Victoria*, i haven't tried the Apple Bluetooth keyboard. I imagine it is similar to the iMac which we own. I really like the iPad for it's sleek simplicity without the keyboard, but if I decide to get a keyboard I will remember your suggestion.  Thanks!

*Kindle Krista*, I can't wait to hear how you like the Tarte TSV!!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I ordered the Tarte TSV also! This is my first Tarte purchase, so I'm anxious to see how it performs for me.


----------



## skyblue

If you gals are loving the Philosophy Luminizer, *Philosophy* is offering 30% off "select" makeup today only, with free shipping over $50. Code: fabulousyou.

*Hippie*, I can't wait to hear your review of the Tarte TSV!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo, I'm not going to exchange the Laura Geller because I have a stockpile of the fair color of Balance and Brighten and I love the other pieces so I don't mind. Not worth the hassle for me to send it back.

I used this today http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A216307.cc.848 and I do love it! But again, I think I order too light of a foundation. But no matter...liquid foundation just does not work well for me. So I did apply it and then put my Balance and Brighten in fair over it. I will pass the liquid foundation on to someone who can use it.  I absolutely LOVE the brush! And the lip gloss. It has a peppermint smell/taste to it and is really fresh and pretty. The blush is just the right shade for me and went on nice. I already knew I loved the mascara and the eye liner so this kit was a winner for me even without the foundation  Oh and the bag that came with it is very nice!

I also ordered this http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A95954 and it arrived yesterday. I used the oil this morning as my moisturizer (been using Ruby's recipe for bedtime) and it felt great going on. I am in love with the color stick. Can use it as blush or eye color and I will but haven't used it for that yet. So far I just love it as a lip balm. Gives just enough color and feels so good on my lips. Liked it so much that I went back and ordered this http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A209651 .

Hoping my Philosophy Illuminzer comes today.  I'm gonna have to stop soon!!!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Neo said:


> You mean besides the fact that the brush is absolutely adorable, comes with a little pouch and is pink ??
> 
> Just kidding, but I really find that the Meteorites brush is a bit stiffer than most powder/blush brushes, but it's perfect to pick up the right amount of powder (it's also easier to pick up powder with it) and in applying it. It's just one of those things that work really well together. I originally picked it up on a whim at Sephora (also used my regular brush for a few years with my Meteorites - I've had and used Meteorites since 2003 !!!!), and once I had used it, I never looked back. If it ever dies, I'll buy another one immediately - but it's good quality: I've had mine for 2.5 years now (mine still has the original black handle, and not white like it is now, lol), and it's still going strong (I do wash it once a week and clean every day after usage with the Sephora daily brush cleanser).
> 
> Oh, and did I mention that it's really cute?


It is the whole cute thing that has me near to buying it.  I like the idea that it is stiffer. Right now I have to swish my brush around and then pour the meteorites into a special bowl so I can actually get at the powder. I am going to assume I wouldn't have to do that with the Guerlain brush?


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Krista said:


> Neo, I'm not going to exchange the Laura Geller because I have a stockpile of the fair color of Balance and Brighten and I love the other pieces so I don't mind. Not worth the hassle for me to send it back.
> 
> I used this today http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A216307.cc.848 and I do love it! But again, I think I order too light of a foundation. But no matter...liquid foundation just does not work well for me. So I did apply it and then put my Balance and Brighten in fair over it. I will pass the liquid foundation on to someone who can use it.  I absolutely LOVE the brush! And the lip gloss. It has a peppermint smell/taste to it and is really fresh and pretty. The blush is just the right shade for me and went on nice. I already knew I loved the mascara and the eye liner so this kit was a winner for me even without the foundation  Oh and the bag that came with it is very nice!
> 
> I also ordered this http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A95954 and it arrived yesterday. I used the oil this morning as my moisturizer (been using Ruby's recipe for bedtime) and it felt great going on. I am in love with the color stick. Can use it as blush or eye color and I will but haven't used it for that yet. So far I just love it as a lip balm. Gives just enough color and feels so good on my lips. Liked it so much that I went back and ordered this http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A209651 .
> 
> Hoping my Philosophy Illuminzer comes today.  I'm gonna have to stop soon!!!


KK, that Tarte set looks really nice. Is the blush a Q exclusive? Is it matte or does it have some shimmer to it? I'm eyeing Laura Geller's Sugar Free Blush in Boysenberry and possibly Raspberry. Have you used either of them? I can't wait to hear how you and Neo like your Philosophy Illuminizers!


----------



## Someone Nameless

unknown2cherubim said:


> It is the whole cute thing that has me near to buying it.  I like the idea that it is stiffer. Right now I have to swish my brush around and then pour the meteorites into a special bowl so I can actually get at the powder. I am going to assume I wouldn't have to do that with the Guerlain brush?


I'm not sure which ones you have but I have the LE and the little container is metal. I can turn them upside down and give them a couple of shakes, turn them upright and take the lid off and there's just enough powder stuck to the lid. My brush (the pink Guerlain one) picks them right up.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm not sure which ones you have but I have the LE and the little container is metal. I can turn them upside down and give them a couple of shakes, turn them upright and take the lid off and there's just enough powder stuck to the lid. My brush (the pink Guerlain one) picks them right up.


D'Oh. That didn't even occur to me. That would work perfectly for me. ty, Kindle Grace! I'll try that with my powder brush first and switch to the Guerlain brush if I'm not satisfied ... or if the Guerlain brush remains so irresistibly cute.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I can't wait for you to try them and give me your report!  I hope it is before I got for my appointment there on Monday.  I love the containers too.  That's what originally attracted me to it.  I saw my friend had a few on her makeup table and the colors were so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So I went shoe shopping yesterday. 

Had been chatting with the receptionist at the church about her "Shape-Ups". I'd been intrigued by them but had never met anyone relatively normal -- if you know what I mean -- who'd tried them and had an opinion. (I'm neither a super fit freak nor a couch potato.  )

Anyway, she had a pair and she said she really like them. . .she has to walk to and from train/bus stations getting to work and she said her feet and legs used to ache some since most of the walk is on concrete. She says they don't any more and she has even gotten to where she feels like walking just for fun!

So I went out and found a pair for me. Broadway Shoes only had one box in my size -- not a color I preferred and there was only one shoe in the box . . . . .so I moved on to DSW. There were several pair there in various designs and in my size so I found a pair I liked and bought 'em. I am finding them to be quite comfortable but haven't had occasion to walk much in 'em yet. The test will be next week when I am back at work.

This is the style I got. . . . . .


----------



## GreenThumb

Ooooh, I love the colors on those Shape-Ups!  I have a pair of white ones, and I love them.  They feel so good and squishy on the soles of my feet, I can stand and walk in them all day.  

Interestingly, they are the same height as a walking boot, should you ever break one of your legs.  I discovered this in August, alas.  All my other shoes were too low or too high (why yes, I'd wear a high heel on one foot and a cast on the other one!)  But the Shape-Ups were perfect, and I didn't have to walk lop-sided.  

Backing quietly out of this thread now before I blow a whole paycheck on makeup......


----------



## Neo

Hi Ladies!

So, I tried the Philosophy illuminizer yesterday, and I'm sold! I really like it . It's very subtle, is not sparkly or shiny, but really gives a glow, and makes the skin look fresh. But again, nothing in your face type thing, just gives natural, beautiful radiant skin. I applied it all over the face, and a little does go a long way. The texture is also really nice - creamy, and makes the skin feel satiny.

Thank you so much *KK* for mentioning it here, and hope you got yours!!!!! Let us know


----------



## Neo

Ann, those shape ups are cute! I too, would be interested in knowing how they feel after having been worn for a while - please don't forget to come back and tell us


----------



## Neo

So, for some stupid reason, I just stumbled on QVC on tv (just got Fios installed yesterday and been playing with my tv - it's fantastic!), and guess who's on? Mally, of course (and yes Jen, I agree, she is obnoxious, but in a funny way - although I don't think that's intentional )! And they are advertising the face primer Jen has been talking about and been so happy with, and for today only they have it in a super size (2.8 oz instead of 1 oz), for $63.64 (the 1 oz is $35).

I'm sorely tempted, but I really like my Hourglass veil Primer too, so not sure I should...

But thought I'd share 

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A199514.desc.Mally-Perfect-Prep-Poreless-Primer-Supersize28oz


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So, I tried the Philosophy illuminizer yesterday, and I'm sold! I really like it . It's very subtle, is not sparkly or shiny, but really gives a glow, and makes the skin look fresh. But again, nothing in your face type thing, just gives natural, beautiful radiant skin. I applied it all over the face, and a little does go a long way. The texture is also really nice - creamy, and makes the skin feel satiny.
> 
> Thank you so much *KK* for mentioning it here, and hope you got yours!!!!! Let us know


I got mine yesterday but haven't tried it yet. What did you use as an applicator since nothing came with?


----------



## Neo

I just used my fingers, as advised by Philosophy. They say to apply using the tip of your fingers, so I just brushed a couple of fingers on the stuff and then brushed it on my face.


----------



## corkyb

Thanks Neo.  Also, I want to tell you guys that I love the Cuisineart so far and have been drinking a lot more tea.  I am not using the cast iron, but find myself making a cup of tea in the double walled Bodum that Neo enabled me for.  Now I'm wishing I had a couple of those.  They are expensive little ditties though.  Neo do you still use the double walled tea makers or are you pretty much using the cast iron?  I like the way the glass feels too. and it doesn't burn my hand.  ANyway, the pot has a pretty small footprint, is good looking, does what it says, and is easy to operate and very fast.  I think I need to order some more plum oolong from Zhi.  I have become an oolong person for sure.  I think that is the tea I drank in my 20s and loved and then in my 40s when I went to go back to it, I thought it was darjeleeng and I don't find those to be all that tasty.  I do want to try and Uva Ceylon though and also get those papers that turn into teabags,.  Where does one get those?  Does anyone remember the time of year that TG had their 50% off sale and we all went a bit hogwild?  I keep waiting for that and also for Sephora F&F.  Isn't F&F a twice a year deal?  I am wanting to shop, can you tell?  But I spend a small fortune on new clothese that I did not plan on buying yesterday and then went and purchased a watch I have had my eye one for a while.  Those Shape Ups may be next up.


----------



## Neo

LOL Paula, way to go on the shopping!!!!!

I'm really glad you like your Cuisinart: isn't it a fantastic water kettle? I pretty much only use my cast iron pots, unless I want to make an individual cup (usually, last thing in the evening, I make one cup to take with me to bed to enjoy why reading in bed before lights out). I then either use a mug or my double walled bodum glass, depending on my mood 

You are right about the TG sale, it was more or less around this time of year last year! I have no idea about the Sephora S&S sale though: last October was the first time ever I heard about it!

As for the tea bags, not sure what you mean, but this is what I use when traveling and take my loose tea with me:


----------



## Addie

Just to join in on the meteorites conversation, I'll say that I really like the Guerlain brush. Probably a lot of that has to do with the fact that it's adorable. I just swish it over the meteorites and it works well. And I totally agree. The LE are great. I love them. I've been trying to decide if I want to buy them for myself (I bought one for mom and used it once or twice; she told me she's using it every time), but I already have the 03. And I do really like those. The LE are nice for that added glow to my cheeks, though. But do I really need two meteorites? And what if they come out with another LE that's even more amazing?
Also, I'm thinking about getting the Dior Amber Diamond. Anyone tried this yet? It's got a lot of great reviews.

I love that subtle, bronzy glow it gives. So pretty. Here's a swatch of it on skin: http://www.temptalia.com/dior-amber-diamond-skin-shimmer-is-1-in-highlighting

*Cobbie*, glad you like the Shiseido cotton pads! They're a bit pricey for facial cottons, but I think they're so worth it.
I love that bag you got for the GWP! And, I agree, that's a super nice SA! I tried samples of Fekkai a couple months ago, and I really liked it. I'm trying to go through my shampoo and conditioner stash. I strangely seem to have this need to buy shampoo and conditioner faster than I can go through it.  But once I get rid of most of it, I think I'm going to decide between Fekkai or Lush. Or maybe I'll get both.
Also, I admire your determination not to look at the turtle palette! I still think about it occasionally.  Especially that blush and definer colour. *sigh*
The worst part is I was doing a search of their past palettes, and saw many equally or even more amazing. So it seems I'll be struggling with them at least once a year. 

*Kindle Gracie*, congratulations! Buying clothes after you've lost weight is oh so nice.

*Ann*, I really like the style and colour of those Shape-Ups! Looking forward to hearing how you feel about them after using them for a while.

You guys are killing me with your amazing Cuisinart. I think this is how I'm going to do it: I'm going to use my 20% off coupon to buy my burr grinder at BB&B. Then the next coupon I get, I'm going to buy a bodum press there. Then the next coupon I get, I'm going to get the Cuisinart. You all should be ashamed of yourselves.

Also, I got Ceylon Uva from TeaGschwendner when I was buying more Peppermint tea for mom. And I find myself reaching for the Uva more and more. Don't get me wrong, Earl Grey is still the love of my life with Mariage Freres' mere existence brightening my every day, but I like the simplicity of the Uva. It's really nothing spectacular, but it's a tea I needed and have known I've needed for quite a while.

Regarding coffee: I'm kicking myself because GreenMountain had 100% Kona coffee available briefly. I had two bags in my cart that night, but I decided to think about it. The next morning, they were all sold out.  So I'll be getting more of my Ethiopian Yirgacheffe without delicious Kona.

ETA: Oh, I was over at Tuesday Morning's the other day looking around, and I saw a ton of Bodum stuff there including several mugs. They had a Bodum press pot as well, but it was plastic, and I've read the plastic filter thing tends to break apart after so many uses.


----------



## Neo

AddieLove, just thought I HAD to let you know that I went over the Porte Rouge website (www.porterouge.biz) to re-order some Wedding Imperial (I only have one pot of it left and am in total panic mode, I just love that one), and noticed that they got a whole bunch of LE Mariage Freres teas (with beautiful tins). They are ridiculously priced, but I couldn't resist and got 2 (The des Maharajas and The du Tibet - orange and silver tins). Oh, and I talked to the lady there, and she said that they are happy to include Mariage Freres samples, and to just include which ones one wants in their comments section when placing the order.

The Cuisinart kettle also has a French Press setting for the perfect water temperature for your coffee. Just thought I'd mention that 

<ducks and runs now>


----------



## Addie

You're terrible. 

Also, I love those specialty tins! I want them all. Maybe I could give them a call and they could recommend me one or two while I order the Wedding Imperial ...


----------



## Kindle Krista

Ruby296 said:


> KK, that Tarte set looks really nice. Is the blush a Q exclusive? Is it matte or does it have some shimmer to it? I'm eyeing Laura Geller's Sugar Free Blush in Boysenberry and possibly Raspberry. Have you used either of them? I can't wait to hear how you and Neo like your Philosophy Illuminizers!


You know, I'm not sure if the blush is QVC exclusive. Looking at it in the compact, it does have a little shimmer but it doesn't show the shimmer on my face. I don't have either of those Laura Geller blushes you mentioned but I have lots of her things  Always have loved them.



Neo said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So, I tried the Philosophy illuminizer yesterday, and I'm sold! I really like it . It's very subtle, is not sparkly or shiny, but really gives a glow, and makes the skin look fresh. But again, nothing in your face type thing, just gives natural, beautiful radiant skin. I applied it all over the face, and a little does go a long way. The texture is also really nice - creamy, and makes the skin feel satiny.
> 
> Thank you so much *KK* for mentioning it here, and hope you got yours!!!!! Let us know


Mine hasn't come yet *pout*!!!  lol I am so glad you love it though! Yay! 

Ann, I love your shape ups!

I got my LE yesterday (funny that it arrived but not the one that I ordered wrong first lol ... so my brush isn't here yet since it is coming with the first one I ordered). I love the way they look. Haven't tried them yet. Waiting for the brush


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks, KK! I might just have to flip QVC on to check that illuminizer out I ordered another BnB in Fair, hoping it will be a better match than the Regular. I really like that it's so weightless, doesn't cake up and gives a really nice finish to your skin. I'm definitely going to order those sugar free blushes too. I wish I hadn't discovered LG...


----------



## Kindle Krista

Ruby296 said:


> Thanks, KK! I might just have to flip QVC on to check that illuminizer out I ordered another BnB in Fair, hoping it will be a better match than the Regular. I really like that it's so weightless, doesn't cake up and gives a really nice finish to your skin. I'm definitely going to order those sugar free blushes too. I wish I hadn't discovered LG...


I wear Fair in BnB and love it. Tried the porcelain in the TSV and it was too light so now I know for sure that Fair is the right one for me. That's the one I had always used but I was curious lol. I also ordered http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A202072 when Laura Geller was on last time and I love it. It is something that was included with a blush in a kit of hers a year or more ago and I liked it then. Wanted more! It was nice to see it offered on it's own.

Now if only my Philosophy Illuminizer would get here! Didn't come today either  Fingers crossed for Monday. They are torturing me lol.



Neo said:


> So, for some stupid reason, I just stumbled on QVC on tv (just got Fios installed yesterday and been playing with my tv - it's fantastic!), and guess who's on? Mally, of course (and yes Jen, I agree, she is obnoxious, but in a funny way - although I don't think that's intentional )! And they are advertising the face primer Jen has been talking about and been so happy with, and for today only they have it in a super size (2.8 oz instead of 1 oz), for $63.64 (the 1 oz is $35).
> 
> I'm sorely tempted, but I really like my Hourglass veil Primer too, so not sure I should...
> 
> But thought I'd share
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A199514.desc.Mally-Perfect-Prep-Poreless-Primer-Supersize28oz


I saw a presentation of that too this morning (or through the night...it is all a blur now lol) and was tempted. I'm still waiting for my Mally Poreless Face Defender to arrive.


----------



## Neo

Yaaayyyy on your LE Meteorites KK - don't you love the way they smell too?

I can't believe you haven't received your Illuminizer yet  . If it's any consolation, I was supposed to get the Mally Poreless Defender Monday, but it hasn't even shipped yet (I ordered Tuesday!) - I have to say, I'm not super impressed with QVC shipping at this point (I really think I was lucky with the Illuminizer, and that had more to do with USPS). I don't understand how a company whose sole business it is to sell stuff remotely takes 3 to 4 days (or longer) to even ship stuff out    

I am still resisting the primer - it helps that I do love the Hourglass veil


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> Yaaayyyy on your LE Meteorites KK - don't you love the way they smell too?
> 
> I can't believe you haven't received your Illuminizer yet . If it's any consolation, I was supposed to get the Mally Poreless Defender Monday, but it hasn't even shipped yet (I ordered Tuesday!) - I have to say, I'm not super impressed with QVC shipping at this point (I really think I was lucky with the Illuminizer, and that had more to do with USPS). I don't understand how a company whose sole business it is to sell stuff remotely takes 3 to 4 days (or longer) to even ship stuff out
> 
> I am still resisting the primer - it helps that I do love the Hourglass veil


YES!! I love they way the LE Meteorites smell! Now if my brush (and the 01 which I may keep anyway lol shhhh) would get here, I would give them a try. The container is adorable in itself! How lovely!

I know! I'm bummed that my Illuminizer hasn't arrived yet. QVC used to be much better about shipping. I could order something one day and have it within a few days. I'm getting antsy! Some things surprise me and get here sooner than expected and then other things just drag on and on. What gives? lol

I am holding out on the primer so far too. I use Laura Geller's spackle and love it. I also use BE's Primetime sometimes too but mostly use LG's spackle. I am always open to new things though....obviously lol!!!!


----------



## corkyb

I had a small size of the Primetime once and I loved it.


----------



## Kindle Krista

corkyb said:


> I had a small size of the Primetime once and I loved it.


Doesn't it feel so silky smooth when it goes on?! It's great!


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> AddieLove, just thought I HAD to let you know that I went over the Porte Rouge website (www.porterouge.biz) to re-order some Wedding Imperial (I only have one pot of it left and am in total panic mode, I just love that one), and noticed that they got a whole bunch of LE Mariage Freres teas (with beautiful tins). They are ridiculously priced, but I couldn't resist and got 2 (The des Maharajas and The du Tibet - orange and silver tins). Oh, and I talked to the lady there, and she said that they are happy to include Mariage Freres samples, and to just include which ones one wants in their comments section when placing the order.
> 
> The Cuisinart kettle also has a French Press setting for the perfect water temperature for your coffee. Just thought I'd mention that
> 
> <ducks and runs now>


Neo.
Do you have a list of ingredients for the Wedding Imperial? I couldn't find any details on the site. I'd like to try it, but need to know what's in it first. Also, do you have that red drop cast iron teapot? How do you like it? What do they mean by a built in filter? Is that a pain?


----------



## Ruby296

KK, I'm hoping Fair will work for me now while I'm still in winter mode, and Regular once the warmer days arrive. For anyone who might be interested, LG is 30% off today only and orders over $50 ship free at www.laurageller.com 
I just ordered the 2 sugar free blushes and a Bronze N Brighten in Fair. I have heard good things about the Portofino, that may go on my wishlist.


----------



## Neo

Paula, I don't have a list of ingredients for the Wedding Imperial, as I buy it in bulk from the same website (no tins, but even then, the tins don't have anything written on them). Maybe, if it's important to you, it may be worth checking the Mariage Freres website? I really don't know if they provide that type of info, but figure that if it's available anywhere, it may be there.

I have that pot in black (it was my one year anniversary present to myself for quitting smoking), and I love it (but really, it's not better or worse that any other cast iron tea pot, I just like the style  ). The built in infuser they talk about is the same type of infuser that comes with every tea pot that you may buy anywhere: a metal mesh that hangs in the pot (same as those you would have with any cast iron pot you would order from Teavana). I don't use it however (or any of those that come with any other teapot for that matter, lol), I always use a finum type infuser that I can easily remove once I'm done steeping - I steep for a very short time.

Hope this helps!


----------



## cmg.sweet

So, the hubby is a "video" person and I am an "audio" person and we've decided to upgrade our home theater...

The hubby bought this the other day...



and I'm about to order this...



and if we don't stop talking about it I can see this coming soon too...

Mitsubishi WD-73638 73-Inch 1080p 3D-Ready DLP HDTV

Hopefully I can hold off on an ipad until this summer!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, thank you!  How exciting!  I can't wait to go mainly because I never could make a decision about what to order or which colors to select.  Since I live close enough, it will be much easier to go let them recommend something to me.  I have an appointment with Sallie.  I'll report back.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Ruby296 said:


> KK, I'm hoping Fair will work for me now while I'm still in winter mode, and Regular once the warmer days arrive. For anyone who might be interested, LG is 30% off today only and orders over $50 ship free at www.laurageller.com
> I just ordered the 2 sugar free blushes and a Bronze N Brighten in Fair. I have heard good things about the Portofino, that may go on my wishlist.


Ruby, I hope fair works perfectly for you during the colder seasons  Thanks for the tip on the sale at Laura's website.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I've just fallen victim to the Mally TSV! Help!
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/app.detail/params.item.tsv!.tpl.tsv.CM_SCID.TSV


----------



## Neo

LOL Hippie2MARS! Congratulations!!!! Please let us know how you like it when you get it


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> LOL Hippie2MARS! Congratulations!!!! Please let us know how you like it when you get it


Yes please do! I've watched the presentations all day lol.


----------



## Neo

You and me both, KK


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I just couldn't resist. I got my first Mally kit in TODAY, and so far have only tried the mascara, but I am IN LOVE WITH IT! I can't hardly wait to try the rest out tomorrow!

I also found 16 oz Tervis Tumblers at Publix today for $7.99 each. I got three, one of each fruit they had: Peach, Strawberry and Grape. Since the sets of 4 are $36+ on Amazon, I was pretty stoked at my find!


----------



## Jen

HEY ladies, I'm back!! Never been so tired in my life, but I am thrilled to be home.  

First of all, SHAME on you ladies for bringing tea in here!  I have a feeling I'll be getting into that very soon.  Dangerous!!

I'm glad to see the shopping has continued!  Congratulations to Kindle Gracie and KK on the weight loss, that's great!!!  Definately spoil yourselves.  I'd like to lose 5 to 10 this year, but mostly I want to tone up.  I'm really proud that I have managed to lose almost 10 since quitting smoking.  

Congrats on the iPad Neo!!!  I am now sort of lusting after the wedge pad, I have the same leather cover as the other ladies, but I didn't luck out on that great price.  I am in love with it though.  I was worried when I got mine that I would have iPad 2 envy, but there are really no upgrades that make me wish I waited.  You are going to love it!  However, it is also dangerous - I'm pretty sure half the reason I've spent so much lately is from shopping on the couch and in bed!!!  I would also wait on the keyboard to see how you like it.  

Also Neo, tell me more about this Fios - I have never heard of it.  We have Time Warner and hate it.  My requirements are DVR and preferably multi room.  Currently I use a signal repeater for my woman cave (my  hubs teaches guitar out of our basement so I made a room upstairs my cave so I can avoid the students), but I would rather have an actual box. For those that don't know what that is, basically a box hooks to my tv downstairs and another one upstairs.  I can then take the remote upstairs and control the downstairs box.  It's cool, but quirky sometimes and the picture isn't as good.  Plus I'm just sick of Time Warner, and we've looked at everything.  They all have their faults, but I've never heard of Fios!

I came home to a ton of packages, how fun!  My hubs thinks I'm crazy, but he has an addiction to musical instruments so he doesn't say a word!  I immediately dug out the poreless defender and used it - WOW.  I flew for 6 hours yesterday, after a night of drinking, 4 hours of sleep and 2 meetings - after I used it I looked better than I did first thing in the morning.  I have a feeling I will be getting another one so I can have one for the makeup drawer an my purse.  I can't wait to dig into everything else and try them today!!


----------



## Jen

Two more things - Neo, just get the primer   - I really love it!!

Second, I went over to QVC to see if the poreless defender was still on sale, but it's on waitlist only now! I am so happy we all went ahead and got it!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

cmg.sweet said:


> So, the hubby is a "video" person and I am an "audio" person and we've decided to upgrade our home theater...
> 
> The hubby bought this the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm about to order this...
> 
> 
> 
> and if we don't stop talking about it I can see this coming soon too...
> 
> Mitsubishi WD-73638 73-Inch 1080p 3D-Ready DLP HDTV
> 
> Hopefully I can hold off on an ipad until this summer!



Aha ! Shop-a-holics in my class !! Looks like great choices....73" ! Yipes !
I just upgraded my system with an LG 42" LED (love LG products) and a Yamaha sound projector (great surround sound without the peripheral speakers/wires).

Wonderful system, but lead to an entire redecorating of my bedroom !

Good luck with you new toys and let us know how is works.


----------



## cmg.sweet

We currently have a Sony 51in rear projection that we bought as a joint wedding present to each other.  It was huge in our apartment, but now it doesn't give the same theater experience in the living room in our house.  I think the new tv will wait a year or two though...maybe...possibly...


----------



## corkyb

How did you decide what you needed?  I have an old yamaha received, I think it might be 5.1 or 2.1 though, a set of Paradigm floor speakers that are really great musical speakers.  A pair of rear speakers that are too large but are also paradigms (they are bookend speakers) .  All of that is about ten years old.  My cd player broke, my dvd was a freebie piece of crap and my TV is a 27 inch ten year old Panasonic CRT.  I desperately need to upgrade, but I want music as well as surround sound theatre.  I don't have a clue about DVD; that blue ray you are buying looks like it would fit my needs well if I ever upgrade the tv.  I'm just afraid to make a move.  Oh I have a roku on a box that I have never taken out.  I can't figure out how to hook anything up.  And I have Time Warner Cable and would love to ditch them.  Don't really watch a lot of tv, but would like to get back into movies a bit.  News I watch quite a bit.  QVC occasionally, but no real shows too often.


----------



## Neo

Welcome back Jen!!!!! Glad you got all your goodies and can't wait to hear more from you when you've had time to play some more with all of it!

It's too late for the primer, it was only available like this yesterday. I don't have any regrets though: I really do love the Hourglass and it's doing a great job on me and so feel I should really stick with what I know works for me 

I can't wait to get my iPad, but it may not be immediately as I refuse to go and wait in line for something for hours! I have waited a year, I figure I can wait a few more days, lol. 

Oh and Fios is Verizon Fios. It's now day 3 with it replacing TWC, and I couldn't be happier !


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Welcome back Jen!!!!! Glad you got all your goodies and can't wait to hear more from you when you've had time to play some more with all of it!
> 
> It's too late for the primer, it was only available like this yesterday. I don't have any regrets though: I really do love the Hourglass and it's doing a great job on me and so feel I should really stick with what I know works for me
> 
> I can't wait to get my iPad, but it may not be immediately as I refuse to go and wait in line for something for hours! I have waited a year, I figure I can wait a few more days, lol.
> 
> Oh and Fios is Verizon Fios. It's now day 3 with it replacing TWC, and I couldn't be happier !


Unfortunately, not many areas have Verizon FIOS tv. I have the FIOS internet and phone and love it, but it is more expensive after the first two years. I would kill for FIOS TV. They just got it in a couple of surrounding towns, but not in mine. Guess they couldn't come to agreement.


----------



## Addie

Welcome back, Jen!
Oh, delicious tea. You know you want to join us sooner rather than later! 

Hmm. Fios sounds interesting to me. I'll have to see if they have it available here. I used to have TWC, but hated it. Then I moved to OKC and got Cox, which worked okay, but I wasn't crazy about it. Then I moved back, and now I have AT&T. Love the service, but the price makes me cringe.


----------



## Asphodel

I just got back from my weekend getaway/shopping trip, so I have lots of catching up to do on this thread. 

Disappointingly, the Sephora wasn't a real Sephora store, but rather a section within JCPenney. The selection was somewhat lacking, and they didn't have several of the items I intended to look at, like the Meteorites.  I did get a Tarte EmphasEYES eyeliner in green; however. 

There was also a Teavana at the mall I visited, and so I got a Teavana Perfect Tea Maker and some Monkey Picked Oolong tea.

And I may have bought a Coach bag...


----------



## corkyb

And pray tell what does may have mean??  Sounds like being a little bit pregnant, LOL>


----------



## Asphodel

corkyb said:


> And pray tell what does may have mean?? Sounds like being a little bit pregnant, LOL>


It means I haven't quite admitted to myself that I spent that much on a handbag!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Asphodel said:


> It means I haven't quite admitted to myself that I spent that much on a handbag!


 I hear ya.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Asphodel said:


> It means I haven't quite admitted to myself that I spent that much on a handbag!


Did someone mention Coach lol


----------



## Someone Nameless

My son brought me a Coach from the Afghanistan bazaar.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

corkyb said:


> How did you decide what you needed? I have an old yamaha received, I think it might be 5.1 or 2.1 though, a set of Paradigm floor speakers that are really great musical speakers. A pair of rear speakers that are too large but are also paradigms (they are bookend speakers) . All of that is about ten years old. My cd player broke, my dvd was a freebie piece of crap and my TV is a 27 inch ten year old Panasonic CRT. I desperately need to upgrade, but I want music as well as surround sound theatre. I don't have a clue about DVD; that blue ray you are buying looks like it would fit my needs well if I ever upgrade the tv. I'm just afraid to make a move. Oh I have a roku on a box that I have never taken out. I can't figure out how to hook anything up. And I have Time Warner Cable and would love to ditch them. Don't really watch a lot of tv, but would like to get back into movies a bit. News I watch quite a bit. QVC occasionally, but no real shows too often.


It can be scary....especially if you ask for assistance in Best Buy or the like.....they will try to sell you something way over your needs.

~Start with deciding what size TV you NEED...smaller really is better, especially for most rooms; under 42" screens are quite reasonable. 
~LCD/LED technology produces a beautiful picture.
~Most of the new thin TV's cannot support a decent speaker system, so plan on adding a system.....again, top of the line may be overkill for most homes. 
~Blu Ray players have plummeted in price and perform incredibly....most will play DVD's, BD's (BluRay) and CD's....most will "upconvert" your standard DVD to near BluRay resolution.
~Stick with the top electronic brands (LG, Samsung, Sony, Panasonic, etc)
~DISH and Direct TV have pretty good introductory packages, several of them include Sirius Satellite Radio
~Hook up these days is very easy with HDMI connectors (you do not need the high dollar cables the dealers push)

Spend time internet "window shopping" and reading reviews...
TV/Music is a major portion of your relaxation time....do not shortchange yourself to save a few bucks....remember if you spend $1500 that is $4.11/day if you only keep the system a year....$0.82/day for five years and $0.41/day for ten years

Good Luck


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Well, wouldn't ya know it? I just bought a new TV at Dell. I had 42" Panasonic that died a few days after the one year warranty expired. Not sure what to with it...it's languishing in the spare bedroom for now. After my old TV died, I moved my 37" Vizio from my bedroom into the livingroom and I while am really happy with the picture qualilty...it's just too small for the larger room. But, now I have this one on the way! 


I feel like I got a decent deal. The next closest price I can find on this model is $1241.99, plus Dell had free shipping on all TVs this weekend. All the reviews I've read are stellar. So, all in all, paying $889 seems like a pretty good deal. I just wish tax didn't make it almost $90 more expensive!


----------



## skyblue

Doesn't Direct TV fail in bad storms/windy weather?  I wish we had more options in this area!

Nice scores, LADIES!  You have demonstrated some remarkable POWER SHOPPING skills!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

skyblue said:


> Doesn't Direct TV fail in bad storms/windy weather? I wish we had more options in this area!
> 
> Nice scores, LADIES! You have demonstrated some remarkable POWER SHOPPING skills!


I used to work for DirecTV and got the premier package free. Man, how I miss that perk! Unfortunately, I cannot get a line of sight in my apartment, so I had to let my beloved satellite TV go. Sigh. I then went to ComCast but after 3 years of paying $140+ for highspeed internet and cable, I gave up and just got a HTPC instead. Much simpler, I can surf the web with my TV as the monitor, and I'm not addicted to TV anymore! I find all the shows I really want to watch on either Hulu or Netflix...and now Amazon Prime FREE videos!

I'll admit, as much as I miss the satellite TV, it's the DVR I miss the most. Oh, and I had satellite for 5 years and only lost picture a handful of times. I've lost signal with cable more often than I did with satellite.


----------



## skyblue

Hippie2MARS said:


> I used to work for DirecTV and got the premier package free. Man, how I miss that perk! Unfortunately, I cannot get a line of sight in my apartment, so I had to let my beloved satellite TV go. Sigh. I then went to ComCast but after 3 years of paying $140+ for highspeed internet and cable, I gave up and just got a HTPC instead. Much simpler, I can surf the web with my TV as the monitor, and I'm not addicted to TV anymore! I find all the shows I really want to watch on either Hulu or Netflix...and now Amazon Prime FREE videos!
> 
> I'll admit, as much as I miss the satellite TV, it's the DVR I miss the most. Oh, and I had satellite for 5 years and only lost picture a handful of times. I've lost signal with cable more often than I did with satellite.


I don't know what HTPC is??


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Oops sorry. Guess my geek boyfriend is wearing off on me!

HTPC=Home Theater Personal Computer

I bought an inexpensive CPU and my boyfriend hooked it up to my TV. So, the TV serves as the monitor, but I rarely use it for anything other than TV viewing.  I have a laptop so I can surf and watch TV at the same time, so I seldom have a need to use it as a monitor. However it has been real handy when we want to watch a video on youtube, or if I am just too lazy to get my laptop out!


----------



## Asphodel

Cobbie said:


> Asphodel, picture or this "maybe Coach bag"?


Ask, and ye shall receive. 

I'm image link challenged, and I can't figure out how to isolate a link to the specific bag rather than to the page, but here's the link:

http://www.coach.com/online/handbags/-handbags_feature_kristin-10551-10051-38806-en?t1Id=62&t2Id=38806&tier=2&LOC=LN

It's the Kristin Hobo in Aegean.


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, Ive been thinking of you : how is all the Mally stuff I'm sure you've been trying out today? 

I am mostly curious about the 3 piece cancellation concealer system - which I know you wanted to try too! I'm on my last Givenchy concealer (which I really love), and was just thinking that I needed to buy more (hate when I finish it - you never know when that will happen with the black container - and then you are stuck without anything for a few days ). After having watched Mally do her thing on QVC all Saturday, I have to admit that that concealer looked really amazing, and so I'm considering a change 

Can't wait to hear from you 

*KG*: how did your make-up make-over go? I'm super impatient for your feedback! I'm just thinking that it must be so much fun, and wonder what the 3 products you will end up buying will be


----------



## skyblue

*Kindle Gracie*, we *NEED *to know how the Amy Head consultation went. Photos of the goodies is mandatory! 

*Asphodel*, LOVE that bag! I have had the image of that Coach bag on my iPad all weekend drooling over it! If were to make a high end bag purchase today, it would be the Coach Kristin bag. ENJOY! 

*Jen*, I can't wait to hear about all your goodies, especially the Mally!  True confessions: I was going to wait for the Tarte presentation to order, but seeing Mally made me very impatient! I ordered BOTH the *Mally* and the *Tarte*!  I want to try them both! I already LOVE the Mally mascara, and I wanted to compare the blushes.

*Hippie2Mars*, thanks for the explanation. That techie geek thing has worn off on you! I am not in that league. I can't wait to hear what you think of the Mally.


----------



## Someone Nameless

oh it was awesome and I met Amy Head herownself.  Headed home now.  I'll report more later.


----------



## skyblue

Kindle Gracie said:


> oh it was awesome and I met Amy Head herownself. Headed home now. I'll report more later.


Well how cool is that! I am so excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## Addie

KG, so happy it was a great experience! I can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## Neo

*KG*, I hope you get home soon and that you type fast !

*Skyblue*: I can't believe you bought all that stuff and didn't tell us all about it when you did, lol!!!!!! When are you expecting to get all your goodies?

I'm looking at that same kit Jen ordered, and I'm really tempted (same reasons as Jen: tempted by the concealer system, and this is cheaper than the concealer alone with more stuff, and all full-sized! One almost wonders what's the catch, lol). I have to say: that Mally woman is a good seller (oh, and I'm not allowing myself to watch QVC anymore!!!!!) 

*Asphodel*: gorgeous purse indeed!!!!!! I think you did well


----------



## Jen

How cool KG!  Can't wait to hear details.  

Allright ladies!!  I wanted to use the products a couple of times to see how I really feel.  First, I really think I love the concealer!!  But, I'm not yet sold on the foundation.  I don't think I like it.  I'm going to try a few combinations first, it's tough to test a new concealer and foundation at the same time.  I'm going to use the concealer with my regular foundation tomorrow and see what I feel about the combo.  And I need to figure out when to use the poreless defender - I think I am going to keep that one in my purse for a mid day touch up instead of powder - this morning I tried it under the meteorites to see how long it held shine.  I felt like the concealer, foundation, that stuff then the meteorites was kind of yukky all together.  It will take some experimenting!!  I was looking for something with a tad more coverage in spots that I need it in - but honestly I think I found that in the concealer.  I have been using the Laura Mercier secret camoflauge for concealer - and that stuff is great for little spots, but not for areas.  The Mally is much creamier and easier to spread, but still covers like a concealer - which will be great for small areas.  I bet you it would be fabulous for under the eyes - but I don't really need concealer there so I'm not positive about that.  

And actually Neo - the eyeshadow primer is just a touch creamier than the Guerlain - I think I really like that too!  The eyeshadow that came in the kit is kind of a strange color, not one I normally would wear, so it's hard to comment.  The eyeliner was REALLY easy to put on - almost too easy.  And it was waterproof so it was impossible to smudge.  For someone that likes really dark eyeliner it's probably amazing.  I'm still in love with my Clinique eyeliner, but I picture using this stuff when I want to kick it up and go out at night or something.    

I really did not care for the lipstick that came with the kit - but keep in mind that I am NOT a lipgloss person.  At all.  I've never tried one that I didn't feel like was a sticky disaster on my lips - so that may mean nothing.  Plus, being a redhead I don't do a whole lot of pink.  

I have not tried the mascara, I'm saving that one for my back up.  But almost 100% of the people love it, so I'm excited for it.  I'm still obsessed with my Guerlain, so I'm going to stick with that until I need something new.    

In the end - I still recommend the kit.  First of all given that it's cheaper than the concealer is alone.  But also, I prefer the concealer in one little pallet (it looks like it normally comes with it as two separate pallets, annoying), and between the eyeliner, eyeshadow, eyeshadow primer, mascara and lipstick you're bound to like something else!!


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much for that review *Jen*! I'm almost on the edge of ordering, lol! The page is open on my computer...

I would be mainly using the concealer for under the eyes (not super dark, but a bit baggy, due to the fact that I get up at 5:30 every morning, and well, I'm tired, lol), so I think I may like it 

I'm not so interested in the other products, but as you say, for cheaper than the concealer alone, it would be a pity not to go for the whole thing and have a chance to try new stuff .

I too, am still totally in love with my Guerlain mascara, and I'm still excited every morning putting it on (ok, this just sounded weird, but you know what I mean!). The Mally mascara seems to be either loved or hated, with nothing in between. I'd love your take on that one, as we already know we are happy with the same stuff


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, are you reviewing the Mally TSV or the Tarte? I am a wee bitty bit confused.


----------



## Neo

She's reviewing the Mally 6-Piece Bulletproof Beauty Starter Kit 

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A214904.desc.Mally-6Piece-Bulletproof-Beauty-Starter-Kit


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *Neo*! I was totally lost!


----------



## Neo

No worries - it's kind of easy to lose track!!!! The only reason I didn't is because I have been thinking of that particular kit since Jen mentioned it a week ago


----------



## Addie

Neo, you and me both! I've got a tab open to it still. Just thinking about it ...


----------



## Neo

LOL AddieLove! I'm just put off by all the negative reviews, especially those that say that the concealer accentuates all the fine lines under the eyes (which I have plenty of, at age 35 after having been a queen of sun for many many year  ) - and I really want the concealer for the under eye area!


----------



## Asphodel

For those who have used it, how is the cream-to-powder shadow base in the Mally set? I am looking for a replacement for another cream-to-powder shadow base that I've been using that has been discontinued.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Could I just say that my makeup has never looked better! I don't know if it is the product, the colors or the makeup artist, but there is a big noticeable difference and I love it. I'm sold on Amy Head. My face color and texture looks so much better. My skin glows instead of the makeup just sitting there covering it.

After the girl finished, Amy Head came over and introduced herself and said my makeup looked gorgeous and also complimented the makeup artist.

She used a primer (loved it but I've never used primer before) and then violet concealer dotted under my eyes. She used a cream foundation only in certain areas - under my eyes, in the smile lines outside my mouth and lightly in a few other places, then followed with a light dusting of mineral makeup powder all over. They use a lighter foundation followed by a darker powder.

She used a shadow primer followed by eyeshadows - Shimmering Sunshine (It's not really shimmering. It's gorgeous!) Gleaming (love it!) and Truffle. I also loved Cabo and Flame eyeshadows followed by Apricot Sun and Bronze. (As you can tell, I wear warm colors.) She used stuff called Eye Fixative that you mix with any eye shadow to make your liner and that stuff goes on so easily and stays on.

I have Willow blush - and I learned that I don't put it in the right place on my face. I crowd the under eye area too much! What a difference it made where she put it.

Charm lip liner, Caramel Sand lipstick with Mint Charm lip gloss. (LOVE, love, love these!)

OH, when I got there I had worn all my makeup and she had me take it all off. Their skincare line is Bonnie Holmes and I loved the Lathering Facial Cleanser and the Mineral Skin Polish. I did not buy either of these but I would almost consider giving up my Clarasonic (I KNOW!) for the skin polish. It felt wonderful and my face felt wonderful afterwards.

I bought some of the shadows and the blush and lipstick and I have a long wish list! I _will_ get more. Even all her brushes were awesome.

It is a neat studio and was a great experience. I had fun.


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> Thanks, *Neo*! I was totally lost!


Duh, I'm sorry!! Everyone was talking about it so I didn't even think of it. Also the adjustable foundation by Mally, which is what I'm not loving yet. Luckily that wasn't part of the kit so I may still be able to return it. Does QVC allow used makeup returns, does anyone know?

Neo, I do have some lines under my eyes, so I'll put the concealer under my eyes tomorrow morning to see how it looks. I always use an anti puff roller for under my eyes, have you used any of those? I get up at 6, so I hear you. My eyes get red and puffy but really good eye drops and the eye roller seem to work miracles. I will report back on the way I do it tomorrow, skipping the foundation and using the concealer under my eyes.

Asphodel - I tried the Mally eyeshadow base yesterday, I really liked it. But I didn't go a full day before I washed it off. I will try that tomorrow and report back on that too. I have been using Guerlain for a couple weeks, have you ever tried that one? I like it. So does Neo, of course  !

Kindle Gracie, that sounds so great! I'd love to do something like that. I had my makeup done at a high end salon for my wedding, and I didn't love it. I still look at pictures and wish I did it myself. I am so glad you had fun and that you love it!


----------



## skyblue

*Kindle Gracie*, what an awesome experience!!!! I am so glad that you are thrilled with the results, the products and Amy Head! Thanks for the detailed review. 

*Jen*, you have 30 days to return ANYTHING to QVC. Use it for awhile before you make your final decision.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Interestingly enough, the only thing I HAVE tried from my new Mally Bullet-proof kit IS the mascara...and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it! I've never seen my lashes look so full and long! I'll be trying out the whole kit tomorrow when I get dressed for work. I'm looking for a new foundation. I've been using mineral foundation and concealer, but feel that lately they are both too dark and too "powdery" on my face. Plus, they are MESSY!

So, apparently it is my destiny to spend money this week. After I bought a new TV online last night, I stopped by the furniture store and bought an new sectional! My wallet is starting to hate me. It won't be delivered until the 28th, but I am excited about it!


And yeah...I got the ottoman too. Someone stop me before I spend again!


I currently have a bright red sofa and matching recliner, both of which are only 3 years old and starting to wear out. I'm so over the red furniture too. However since my living room is done in red, black and cream, my accents in red can stay.


----------



## Neo

*KG*, I am so happy that you had such a great time ! And your make-up just sounds lovely. Guess you found your brand . And wow on the skin polish! I can't believe you are saying you would give up your Clarisonic for it, after having enabled the whole Boards, lol. Which brand was it? Or is it also an Amy Head product?

*Jen*, thank you so much for trying the concealer out under the eyes for me tomorrow: your review will be the determining factor in me going for it or not (pressure, pressure ! ). I don't use an under eye roller, what is it? I just use eye cream (anti wrinkle stuff), and then concealer. And which eye drops do you use? I've done some Visine, but not a fan...

*Hippie2MARS*: nice shopping!!!!!!!!!!!! And I can't wait to hear your review of the other Mally products too!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> Kindle Gracie, I thought about you today and was excited for you. I knew you were having a great time. Some of your products are not listed on her website, the violet concealer being one of them. No fair! Where were the Shimmering Sunshine and the Gleaming shadows applied? I have the Gleaming and maybe I need the SS. I'm so glad it was a good experience. I think I could go crazy if I saw all those beautiful colors in person. Good thing I'm not close.


Opppps not violet concealer but lavender coverstick. It covers dark areas and brightens you up. You don't really rub it in but pat it on slightly and then cover it with the cream foundation. Here you go:

http://www.amyhead.net/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?CONFIG=mountain&ZOOMPAGE=YES&OCATS=Lavender+Coverstick&ZN=&CODE=134

She used the Shimmering Sunshine all on my lower lid with the Gleaming above it (sorta from the crease and above) and then a small amount of the Truffle blended at the top of the Gleaming She said I didn't even need to use the Truffle, I could just go with two colors, but I bought it because I'm going to also use it for my eyeliner along with the eye fixative. The small area left above that, right next to my eyebrow on the outside edges she applied the Gold Candleglow (did I forget to mention this? I didn't buy it, but I will later.). It is a gorgeous highlighter and really brightens you up along with the Lavender coverstick.

I did NOT walk around and look at all the different products and colors! I was too scared to. I only looked at what she suggested and brought to the makeup station. I did get about four more eye shadow colors and three more lipstick colors that I might like to try sometime in the future.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Asphodel said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive.
> 
> I'm image link challenged, and I can't figure out how to isolate a link to the specific bag rather than to the page, but here's the link:
> 
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbags/-handbags_feature_kristin-10551-10051-38806-en?t1Id=62&t2Id=38806&tier=2&LOC=LN
> 
> It's the Kristin Hobo in Aegean.


LOVE it!!!! I have a coupon that expires this weekend that is burning a hole in my purse hehe.


----------



## Jen

Uh oh Neo, pressure!!  That's okay, I can handle it!  I have used two eye rollers - one from Garnier that can be found in the drugstore just called an anti puff eye roller.  I think Olay has one too, I might try that one next.  I am currently using one from the Body shop that is two sided - the other side is supposed to help with dark circles.  It's in their vitamin C collection if you're ever looking.  They roll on really cool, so it feels good, and I really think it helps depuff.  As for the eyedrops, I use and LOVE a brand called Rhoto.  It's in a square box, it can be found at random places, some places have it and some don't.  I use the redness reducer kind, it has a green box.  That stuff is a miracle. 

Cool couch Hippie! Can't wait to hear what you think of the rest of your Mally kit!

I love that you guys are posting about bags and I have no desire, I'm still having a love affair with my S & S bag!  A girl I know took a picture of it to show her friends when I was out in AZ, everyone loves it!  And yes, there is still constant purse petting.  That sounds dirty   !


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> I ordered some new cordless phones today...not as glamorous as these other topics...but since I get _very_ attached to my phone it took me a while to decide on this one. I hope they perform well. I ordered them this morning from Amazo; they shipped today and will be here Wednesday. Can't beat Prime. I also ordered one of the cute hummingbird feeders we talked about here.


Cobbie, when these arrive and you've had a chance to use them, please do post about them. I've had a bad time with the last batch of cordless phones we bought, and I really need to replace them with something better.


----------



## Addie

Neo, same here! I've already got concealers that show off my fine lines, so I definitely don't need another of those!

KG, wish I lived near one of her shops so I could get my makeup done! Sounds like you had a great time!

H2M, love that sectional!

Cobbie, I bought the same cordless phone several months ago. I only got one extra handset, though. It works great for me. Although, I'm not very picky about landline phones. As long as I can hear who is calling and they can hear me, I'm happy. I didn't think I would, but I really like that the phone will tell you verbally who is calling. When I don't have the TV on (I have it set up through AT&T to tell me who is calling on my TV), it's a nice feature to have for the lazy.  I was actually recommended the phone set when I started a thread on KB asking for landline recommendations. 
I hope you like it, too!

Victoria, if you have any questions about it, I'd be happy to try and answer them for you. I'm not sure how helpful I'll be, but I'm more than willing to try!


----------



## Jen

Allright Neo, buy it!  Now, I want to explain that I'm 31, and I have also spent a bit too much time in the sun - but I don't have a TON of lines under my eyes.  So today I used the cancellation concealer (Mally, just to clarify) and my regular BE foundation - PERFECT!  It's the combo I want.  Anyway, I used the concealer under my eyes - LOVE it.  I wonder if people use too much that say it shows the lines, because I can see that.  You really don't need much.  But honestly, I'm now convinced that I need concealer under my eyes!  It really brightened them up.  I think the setting powder is what really did it.  This concealer is exactly what I was looking for!!  Like I said, I don't have a ton of lines - but there are definitely a few.  I don't notice them any more than I did before, so I have to say that isn't an issue with me.  I don't have a lot of under eye concealer experience, but so far I'm liking this one a lot.  Just GET IT!!  

And Asphodel - I used the eyeshadow cream to powder eye primer from the kit this morning, I really like that too.  I'll watch my eyes today and report back if they crease, but it really reminds me of a little bit creamier version of the Guerlain - it immediately brightened my eyes up.  If this works just as well for half the price, I'll stick with this!!    

I'm going to try the foundation wet to see if I like it any better, but if not it's going back.  The concealer is perfect for the slightly more coverage I needed.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Jen, really appreciate it!!!!! But please do give me an update in a few hours to if you don't mind? Most reviews say it's perfect to start with but then, as the day goes by, is when the stuff goes wrong.

And I had just decided this morning that really, I'm happy with my Givenchy which really does a fantastic job, so why change? LOL 

But now I'm all torn again  . I don't know if I'm hoping that you will come back in a few hours and tell me that it's still awesome, or that it's not and that I should stick with my Givenchy  

I think what bothers me is the fact that I can't just walk into a Sephora and get it. I'm still waiting for my Mally poreless defender, which I ordered over a week ago now, and I'm just not impressed with QVC shipping - which is really not that cheap either!


----------



## Jen

Will do - good to know!  If you're happy with what you have, maybe you should stick with it!  It's fun to get new stuff though, I'm sure a testament to that!    

I actually just used the poreless defender - MUCH better as a touch up!  I was starting to see a little shine, so I used it and POW!  Gone. It looks ridiculously smooth.  I'm in love with this stuff.  Hopefully it will be worth the wait, I cannot believe it's taking so long!  I'm not sure which day mine got there while I was gone, but it was within a week.  I'm not very impressed with QVC shipping either, honestly.  If I'm forced to pay shipping for every single item regardless of how big the order is (which is bull, in my opinion) - I should get it within a few days.  I will probably only buy from them again if it's a QVC only deal.


----------



## Andra

Cobbie said:


> I ordered some new cordless phones today...not as glamorous as these other topics...but since I get _very_ attached to my phone it took me a while to decide on this one. I hope they perform well. I ordered them this morning from Amazo; they shipped today and will be here Wednesday. Can't beat Prime. I also ordered one of the cute hummingbird feeders we talked about here.


Cobbie,
That's the updated version of the phones we have in our house. We have the base and 3 satellites. They have held up really well and work throughout our 2-story house. It's cool to hear the phone attempt to tell you who is calling. Sometimes I have to get up and look to figure out what it's saying 
I couldn't tell from the description, but ours has an intercom as well, so I can be upstairs in my office and call down to DH. It's very convenient.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Just a quick update before I head off to work. I got the Tarte TSV kit in today, so I used a bit of that and a bit of the Mally kit. 

First of all, the Tarte foundation may be my favorite ever! It covers beautifully and goes on so easily. I've never used a brush to buff in liquid foundation before, but it leave a beautiful matte finish. The brush itself is just divine...so soft and full. I love, love, love the wood accents on the Amazonian Clay editions! 

I used the Mally concealer. It looked cakey going on, but after I added the foundation and a finishing powder it looks great, and my eyes do look brighter. I'll update later to see how it lasts. The eyeshadow base is creamy and goes on very smoothly. I'll update on that as well. 

I'm not crazy about the eye shadow color that came in the Mally kit, but I'm am WILD about the ones that came in the Tarte collection! The colors are gorgeous, and the plum and buff colors balance out the warmness of the other two. I'm wearing the gold on the lid and it is beautiful. 

The blush from the Tarte is a little peachier than I like but it's still pretty. You have to use it VERY sparingly though. 

I'm using the eyeliner from the Tarte kit and it's a very pretty, deep plum. I love the way it looks. We'll see how it wears though.

I tried the Tarte mascara and was suitably unimpressed. No different than anything else I've used. However I used the Mally mascara on the second coat and immediate WOW! Mally's mascara is a definite winner. 

Neither kit had a finishing powder, so I just used my old standby. 

I'll update later today!

Thanks for all the love for my new TV and sectional! I'm now worried that the sectional won't fit into my apartment...I may have to cancel. Bummer.


----------



## skyblue

*Hippie*, I bet you are simply GORGEOUS! Thanks for the detailed review. I am so sorry to hear that your furniture may be a "no go". My son had that moment when he was purchasing a new TV for his room. He complained that the 32" looked so small in the store. When he got it home he was amazed at how large it looked! 

*Cobbie*, we purchased a Uniden set of digital phones when ours became obsolete. We had to upgrade to Dect 6.0 and I needed a bunch of them. They have been good phones. I considered another brand, and even brought it home, but had to return it because it had an obnoxious ring tone! The sales associate thought I was nuts, but I couldn't stand it and it irritated my hubby. I replaced it with the Uniden, which we owned previously.

*Jen,* Now I really want the Mally Poreless Defender. I have it on my list! I hope it continues to perform well for you!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> As for the eyedrops, I use and LOVE a brand called Rhoto. It's in a square box, it can be found at random places, some places have it and some don't. I use the redness reducer kind, it has a green box. That stuff is a miracle.


Just passed by a Duane Read and had to stop to check if they had the Rhoto drops, and they did! So I just bought 2 boxes of the green kind .

I've been looking some more at Mally concealers at QVC, and was wondering if anyone had heard bout this one?



I know, I'm going nuts with that concealer stuff, lol

*Jen*, so you still use your Meteorites, and then just use the poreless defender as a touch up during the day?

*Hippie2MARS*: thank you so much for the great review! Which Tarte kit is that? I tried to look it up on QVC, but don't find anything with a foundation (although, I don't even wear foundation, so why am I looking, lol?)? Anyway, I'm really glad you are happy with your purchases . I love my Tarte inner eye rim liner, and also kind of like their crayon type lip thingies 

On another (not really!) level, I wanted to thank *KK* again for recommending the Philosophy illuminizer: I really love love love the effect that thing has - subtle but just wow


----------



## splashes99

I am supersupersuper excited to be getting my UD Naked palette tomorrow.  It's like sold out everywhere, except on the Ulta website!  It looks perfect and compact to take on vacation instead of multiple pots of eyeshadow.  YAY!


----------



## Jen

Let me know what you think of the eye drops!  They sting a bit at first, but your eyes will be all clear about 30 seconds later.  I've had ones that sting way worse though, I love those!!  

I haven't even seen that concealer! It gets great reviews though!!  

This morning I did the concealer, BE foundation, then meteorities.  Then when I started to get a little shine as I tend to (despite any primer, although the Mally primer has been the best for keeping it matte the longest - so yes skyblue, I'm still loving it!) I used the poreless defender.  I'm still shine free about 4 hours later.  And - I'll keep watching it (my co-worker already called me on constantly checking myself out today ha ha!  I SWEAR it's for the benefit of others.....) but my under eye area still looks pretty good.  So does my eyeshadow from the primer, so far so good on both!  

Bummer on the couch Hippie, I hate to hear that!  It's so cool too.  My sectional is very literally 30 years old, it used to be my parents.  But it still looks pretty good, and is the most comfortable couch ever.  I'll have to give in and buy a new one eventually.  
WHY am I tempted on the Tarte foundation?!  I just bought (and didn't love) the Mally, and I do love the BE.  You used to use BE, right?  I thought I read that......


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, not enabling or anything.... The Tarte kit is the one I ordered on the weekend..... 

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A216091.cc.849

Just saying'......


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> *Neo*, not enabling or anything.... The Tarte kit is the one I ordered on the weekend.....
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A216091.cc.849
> 
> Just saying'......


Ooooh......
NO! Bad girl! I don't need that. I don't. 
And I'm not even Neo! (I swear)


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't want to enable anyone either but I have never had eye makeup stay on as long as I have with with the Amy Head eyeshadow primer, eye shadow and the eye fixative eyeliner. I waited until just before I went to bed before washing it off to see how it held up and at 10 p.m. at night it still looked just like it did when she put it on at 10:30 a.m.....and I even had a stressful day (read teary eyed).

Neo, I'm sorry. I missed your question earlier. I used Bonnie Holmes skin care yesterday (link below). I used the lathering facial cleanser and the mineral skin polish (page 2), also a moisturizer and an eye cream (but I forget which two).

Here is a link to the products:

http://www.amyhead.net/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?CONFIG=mountain&RET=5&RCATS=Bonnie%20Holmes&FIRST_TIME=Yes&START=1&OCATS=Make+Selection&DOSEARCH=YES&CODE=PHOLD


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Skyblue *(I think !)

*KG*: thank you, now I will have to check those out - I'm especially interested in eye fixative eyeliner and the mineral skin polish 

*Jen*: just LOL


----------



## Asphodel

*Jen* - Thanks! Glad to hear that it's working well so far...

*Hippie* - Love the sectional, hate to hear that it might not work out... 

I tried my new Tarte EmphasEYES in green yesterday and it lasted forever. I'm used to the pencil-style liners but I think I love the aqua gel. Now my only conundrum is to figure out what shade of eyeshadow to pair with the liner.

I spent some time with the Mally kit pulled up on one of my tabs and the more I hear about the concealer the more tempted I become. You can't beat $33 for all that stuff.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, the eye fixative is just a little bottle of some type of liquid (I think it has some type of pectin in it) and she squirted out the size of a pin head on her fist.  Then you take any color eyeshadow (Truffle for me), swish your brush in it and pick up some powder and mix it with the eye fixative liquid and put it on.  I had to rub pretty hard to get it off my hand!  The eye primer really makes your eye shadow stay on too.  I don't know if it helps with the eye liner or if it is all the fixative.

It takes only a tiny bit of the skin polish mixed with water.  It was great and I'd like to have some one day but I do still love my Clarisonic.


----------



## Kindle Krista

skyblue said:


> *Neo*, not enabling or anything.... The Tarte kit is the one I ordered on the weekend.....
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A216091.cc.849
> 
> Just saying'......


I LOVE this kit. I have been using it the last few days. Now the only thing I found that I cannot use is the foundation as it is too light but I am not going to return because liquid foundation never seems to work for me anyway and I LOVE the rest of the kit! 



Kindle Gracie said:


> I don't want to enable anyone either but I have never had eye makeup stay on as long as I have with with the Amy Head eyeshadow primer, eye shadow and the eye fixative eyeliner. I waited until just before I went to bed before washing it off to see how it held up and at 10 p.m. at night it still looked just like it did when she put it on at 10:30 a.m.....and I even had a stressful day (read teary eyed).
> 
> Neo, I'm sorry. I missed your question earlier. I used Bonnie Holmes skin care yesterday (link below). I used the lathering facial cleanser and the mineral skin polish (page 2), also a moisturizer and an eye cream (but I forget which two).
> 
> Here is a link to the products:
> 
> http://www.amyhead.net/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?CONFIG=mountain&RET=5&RCATS=Bonnie%20Holmes&FIRST_TIME=Yes&START=1&OCATS=Make+Selection&DOSEARCH=YES&CODE=PHOLD


Hmmm I may have to check that out! lol

Hippie, I hope your new furniture ends up working out for you!

Neo, I am so glad you still love the illuminizer. Mine finally came today and I was thrilled!!  My Mally poreless defender came today too. Can't wait to try that tomorrow.


----------



## Neo

Thank you for the precision *KG*, I really appreciate it, as I'm not sure that's really what I'm looking for then - I just don't wear eyeshadow that often. Then again, I have been wearing charcoal eyeshadow in lieu of eye liner, and it would work fantastically for that. So maybe it IS something that I need to have in my cupboards, lol! And thank you so much for explaining how to use it, that is really priceless. I wish I could have my make up done somewhere too, just to see what they would come up with - never done that before!

*KK*: I'm so glad you FINALLY got your illuminizer!!!!! Seriously, that took forever! And at least you got your poreless defender too ! Can't wait to hear your take on that one tomorrow - while still waiting for mine. So weird, we both ordered the same products on the same days, but the shipping seems really erratic!

I am very proud of myself (I think): I had the waterproof Mally concealer (the one I linked to earlier, not the 3 pieces one - for some reason I like the idea of the semi liquid one without the powder better: probably because that's what I have right now) in my cart, and only one click to go through to confirm my order, and canceled! I just realized that I'm actually really happy with my concealer, which does exactly what I want it to, matched my skin tone PERFECTLY (seriously, I don't think it could be any better! Crazy!), and on top of that illuminates my eye area. I really felt like trying new stuff, but I think that on this particular product I should stick with what I know works for me, and play with other stuff . Sorry for all the agonizing, and thank you so much for all the testing and reviews (you never know, I may just change my mind again too )!


----------



## albianne

To all the ladies who love the guerlain mascara, can you tell me if it the regular or the waterproof that you have tried, also wondering if anyone has tried the guerlain primer, it has the little balls floating in the liquid almost looks like bubble tea, lol, I tried it on the back of my hand and it has a very light sheen to it, just wondering if it gives too much of an iridescent shine to the face when it is on?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I'm happy to hear that my little review helped someone!

Skyblue is correct; that is the exact same Tarte kit I got. I'm very happy with it!

End of day report:
Everything held up VERY well. The eyeshadow did not crease, the eyeliner is still on my eyes (but NOT on the inner rim, however), the mascara did not flake AT ALL, and the concealer did not creep into the fine lines under my eyes. I used the Mally lip gloss today. I like the way it smells and tastes, and it's a very light natural color. Alas, it did not make it past a couple of hours. I'm so used to the LipSense, which I literally have to take off at the end of the night or I would still have it on the next morning, that I have really high expectations of any lip product. I think this would be better to wear over my LipSense than just by itself. 

Jen: Yes, I have used BE foundation for years, but it's suddenly looking very "powdery" when I put it on. I think my skin has changed and is just realllllly dry now. 

Oh, I forgot to mention that I also used the sample of the Maracuja Oil that came with my Tarte kit. I hate the way it smells and it did nothing for my skin, as far as I can tell. I'll use it a few more times to see if I can tell a difference, but so far, I'm not impressed with it. 

I appreciate all the comments on my new couch. I've decided I'll just make it work...somehow!  (Next I'll be getting a bigger place to accommodate my big furniture!)

KK: what shade of foundation did you get? If it's the fair, I'd be happy to trade the you the Tarte Mascara for it!

Albianne: what brand of concealer are you using that you are so happy with? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Someone Nameless

When I went for my makeover, I saw this bag in the studio. Drool....lust! It's gorgeous.

http://www.onlineshoes.com/womens-hobo-international-explorer-caramel-p_id228371?adtrack=froogle&term=Women's+Hobo+International+Explorer&offer=&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=270240

Also, when you go for a makeover at a place like I did and drop a small fortune on products, are you supposed to tip? Although it is not the same type of place (department store) I know that if you go to Macy's or Nordstrom or even Sephora (?) you wouldn't be expected to tip. It's probably not allowed.


----------



## Jen

Neo, you crack me up!  Who looks for a new concealer when they have a perfect one?  Wait.....here we all do, don't we?!  I'm glad you decided to stick with what you know works.  I know you have mentioned it, but what kind is it?  

I put all my makeup on at about 7 yesterday morning, and before I washed off at 5:30 to work out I inspected myself really closely.  The concealer and my eyeshadow were both pretty well intact, so no complaints!!  I tried using the foundation wet this morning to see if I like it better, nope - it was worse.  I think it'll end up going back.  

Albianne - I am using the regular (gold tube) Guerlain mascara and am completely in love with it.  My lashes have never looked so long, ever.  I actually have to look down so the tops of the lashes don't touch my skin!  Neo uses the black tube, but I'm not sure if it's the waterproof kind of not.  She loves hers too.  I have never used the Guerlain primer, surprisingly.  I'd be surprised if Neo hasn't tried it.....but she's an Hourglass veil girl.  I've become a Mally girl, although the Hourglass is nice too.     

Nice bag KG!  Love that.  Still not tempted....thankfully!!!  

KK - try your poreless defender and let us know what you think already!!  I just touched mine up again....that stuff is pretty amazing.


----------



## Neo

albianne said:


> To all the ladies who love the guerlain mascara, can you tell me if it the regular or the waterproof that you have tried, also wondering if anyone has tried the guerlain primer, it has the little balls floating in the liquid almost looks like bubble tea, lol, I tried it on the back of my hand and it has a very light sheen to it, just wondering if it gives too much of an iridescent shine to the face when it is on?


Hi Albianne! I use the Volumizing Guerlain Mascara - so not the regular one, and not the waterproof one either, lol. But I love it! And while it's not waterproof, I can definitely rub my eyes without any problem of transfer or flaking. It's also the first mascara I've ever used that looks exactly the same when I take it off at 11:00pm as it did when I put it on at 8:00am. So needless to say, I'm super happy with that one, and don't intend to change anytime soon 

This is the one I'm talking about (and using):



I also did try the Guerlain Primer you talk about, I think. The one I tried is this one:










To be honest, it didn't do anything for me, good or bad. It was just as if I hadn't put anything on at all. It was funny, because I went into Sephora to buy that primer (never even used a primer before, but liked the bottle and the little bubbles in it, so thought I would give it a try). The girl who helped me told me immediately that it was just blah, but that if I wanted to, I should definitely try it - she gave me a sample worth a week or so to try. And at the same time, she raved about the Hourglass Veil Primer, of which she also gave me a sample to try - and wow on that one . So now I use the Hourglass Veil Primer, and love it as it works really well for me 

Hope this helps! Please let us know what you end up with 

*Jen*: LOL, just saw that you posted while I was typing this, and you are spot on 

Oh, and I used the Rhoto eye drops this morning, and wow !!!! I'm glad I went with cool and not ice, lol. But the effect is nothing short of amazing, thank you 

The Concealer I'm using is the Mister Light from Givenchy, in the Mister Macaroon shade (clickable link below, just in case  )


----------



## Jen

Oooh, I like the idea of a pen concealer.  And that I could walk into Sephora and try it, at least I assume so.  The next time I'm near one I'll try that.  LIKE I need another concealer!!!  I guess it's okay to always be on the hunt for the perfect one....

I'm so glad you like the eyedrops!  I can't live without them.  If you thought those stung, do NOT try the ice.  Fair warning!!!  Those HURT!!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Hippie2MARS said:


> KK: what shade of foundation did you get? If it's the fair, I'd be happy to trade the you the Tarte Mascara for it!


Hippie, I do have the fair foundation. I will gladly send it to you if you like. I did use it once but it was too light for me. I have 3 of the Tarte mascara in stockpile (not sure how that happened lol) so I don't necessarily need the mascara if you want to keep it. But you are more than welcome to my foundation 

What is all this talk of eye drops. I must have missed that. I wear contacts (sometimes glasses). I assume this is not for contacts? Or am I assuming wrong. lol

And Jen, the poreless defender is AMAZING!!!!! Love love love. And I am having a love affair with the Philosophy illuminzer haha.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Kindle Krista said:


> Hippie, I do have the fair foundation. I will gladly send it to you if you like. I did use it once but it was too light for me. I have 3 of the Tarte mascara in stockpile (not sure how that happened lol) so I don't necessarily need the mascara if you want to keep it. But you are more than welcome to my foundation


Kindle Krista: That would be amazing! Thank you so much...I would love to have the foundation. I'll gladly pay for shipping; just let me know how much! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Hippie2MARS said:


> Kindle Krista: That would be amazing! Thank you so much...I would love to have the foundation. I'll gladly pay for shipping; just let me know how much! I'll send you a PM.


No problem whatsoever! No need for you to pay for shipping. I'm happy to send it off to someone who can use it!  I will get it in the mail to you just as soon as I can. I will have a few eBay things to ship out for people later this week so I will send it then.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Kindle Krista: Wow...I so appreciate your generosity! You are too kind...thank you so much!

Jen and Neo: Have you tried the Mally mascara and still like the Guerlain mascara better? I'm crazy about the Mally, so I'm curious to know what makes the other one better.

I've almost canceled my furniture about 8 times. I measured my wall again, and although it will stick out QUITE a bit, I think I can move things around to make it work. Jeez, all this stress over a couch!

My new TV should be here tomorrow. I'm pretty stoked about that too. My boyfriend doesn't know I've ordered it, so it will be a huge surprise for him...and an admonishment for me for spending too much money...again. Oh well!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Hippie2MARS said:


> Kindle Krista: Wow...I so appreciate your generosity! You are too kind...thank you so much!
> 
> Jen and Neo: Have you tried the Mally mascara and still like the Guerlain mascara better? I'm crazy about the Mally, so I'm curious to know what makes the other one better.
> 
> I've almost canceled my furniture about 8 times. I measured my wall again, and although it will stick out QUITE a bit, I think I can move things around to make it work. Jeez, all this stress over a couch!
> 
> My new TV should be here tomorrow. I'm pretty stoked about that too. My boyfriend doesn't know I've ordered it, so it will be a huge surprise for him...and an admonishment for me for spending too much money...again. Oh well!


How exciting...new couch and tv. It will be like a new place!  Hope it all fits perfectly for you.

And you are very welcome. I'm thrilled that you can use it!

I am going to have to try the Mally mascara. The presentations always make it look amazing and your glowing recommendation is enough for me. Adding that to my wishlist on QVC lol. Thanks for the review!


----------



## skyblue

My *OluKai *sandals arrived! I have to say that this style, the ones *Neo* so kindly modeled for us, is FAR SUPERIOR to the last pair of OluKais I tried! The style, fit and comfort are much nicer. However, they are stiff. I am cruising around the house in them to see how they feel. The color I chose is Dune, which is a neutral tan. My Havianas were looking a bit "tired" from lots of wear and I needed a fresh pair of flip flops in anticipation of warmer weather.

*Neo*, how do these look if they get wet? Did you treat yours with a leather care product? I worry about rain, splashes at the pool, etc.


----------



## Jen

Hippie - I have not yet used the Mally, I've been TRYING not to open it so I can use it when my Guerlain runs out - but it's getting harder! Now I really want to try it!! Once I open it it'll start to dry out.....but it's tempting. I think it's the brush I love so much, it's completely different than most brushes. It's pretty thin. I think the Mally has a big fat brush, right?



That brush just grabs every lash and holds onto it while I swipe up. It's better than any mascara I've ever tried, and the little brush gets the teeny tiny lashes the big ones don't get. But I've also heard people say that the Mally is the best they've ever tried! And if you're happy with Mally, I don't even know that I'd recommend trying the Guerlain, it's pricey!!! I'm completely addicted to the brand now, along with the meteorites, bronzer, lipstick, eyeshadow primer...stay away if you can  !!

I'm glad it's cold outside, or I'd probably be buying those flip flops!! I have to dig out all my summer shoes before I'm allowed to buy any new ones......I was trying to find a pair of shoes for my Arizona trip and I found at least two pairs I forgot I had! I'm HORRIBLE!! It's a good thing we don't talk about clothes or shoes too often here, I already have WAAY too many of those!


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> My *OluKai *sandals arrived! I have to say that this style, the ones *Neo* so kindly modeled for us, is FAR SUPERIOR to the last pair of OluKais I tried! The style, fit and comfort are much nicer. However, they are stiff. I am cruising around the house in them to see how they feel. The color I chose is Dune, which is a neutral tan. My Havianas were looking a bit "tired" from lots of wear and I needed a fresh pair of flip flops in anticipation of warmer weather.
> 
> *Neo*, how do these look if they get wet? Did you treat yours with a leather care product? I worry about rain, splashes at the pool, etc.


Yaayyyyy Skyblue!!!! I'm so glad you like your Paniolos!!!! Aren't they wonderful? They will soften up with use (they were much better for me after a day spent walking around in them, like all leather, but they have never hurt or chaffed me either).

I haven't treated them with anything, although I'm sure that using some kind of protective spray on them wouldn't hurt - I just didn't have anything on me when I got them, lol! I may spray them with some kind of silicone spray for waterproofing (to protect the bottom from sweat and stuff). Now I wonder if applying some Apple Brand conditioner may not soften them further? May be worth a try!

Not sure either about how they would react to water, as I wore my plastic ones at the beach and pool, but I don't think I'd want to expose them to too much water and stuff: it's leather, so in the long run, it can't be good for it (or for the color in my case, as I have the red ones!).


----------



## VictoriaP

No fun stuff here...grrr...must be time to do some shopping!  

Since I'm running low on the Clarisonic Gentle cleanser, I thought I'd give the Purity sample another try.  I think I must be the only person on earth immune to its appeal.  It still smells like Lemon Pledge in the container, though I don't notice the scent much on my skin.  But it doesn't feel particularly moisturizing or cleansing in any way, and in fact, my skin seems a bit irritated by it--that hadn't happened since I first got the Clarisonic, and the only thing I changed today was the cleanser, so yeah, seems like Purity's definitely off my list.

There's another sample that Sephora had sent home with me to try, First Aid Beauty Cleanser.  The texture is decidedly thicker than either Purity (which in my sample is very thin) or the Clarisonic Gentle (which is a little creamier).  The First Aid one is almost like...whipped cream or mousse, maybe?  I keep looking at it and thinking it seems odd.  LOL  But I think what I'll do is use the Gentle tonight to soothe my skin back down, then try that one sometime tomorrow.  If that doesn't suit, guess I'll order another bottle of the Clarisonic.

A note on the Sweet Libertine eyeshadows I ordered last week:  I didn't notice on their site that they are really not at all quick to ship, but as it turns out, they say they ship within 7 working days, and are "working towards" a 48 hour turnaround time.  We're at 7 business days today--9 overall days--and no shipping notice.  Yesterday, I sent them a mail, because they suggest doing so both on their site and on their Facebook page if you're concerned.  No response yet, and we're going on 24 hours.  Even if this is the best product in the world, I'm not impressed by this (then again, I'm not known for patience either).  If you plan on ordering from them, don't plan on Amazon Prime turnaround times and set your expectations accordingly.  LOL  I'll update when they finally ship and once they arrive.


----------



## Jane917

I am going to be in Seattle next week due to the fact that my 92 year old father is having heart surgery. I will be at the hospital much of the time, but hope to get out to University Village where there is a SEPHORA! Will they give me samples if I just ask, like Hourglass Veil? How do I get my purchases (assuming there will be some) credited to my VIP account? I was in Sephora in Penny's once, but it didn't impress me much.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh Jane, I hate to hear that your father is going to have to have surgery, especially at his age.  I hope everything goes well.  Can't answer about Sephora because, believe it or not, I've never stepped foot in one.  The closest one is an hour and a half from me and I went to Amy Head instead!


----------



## skyblue

*Jane*, I hope your dad's surgery goes well!

The Sephora store is a much different experience than the JC Penney store. When you check out they will ask for your VIP card. If you don't have it, then can look it up by your e-mail address. I haven't had much experience with samples, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

*Neo*, thanks for the info on the OluKai sandals!


----------



## Jane917

I don't think I have a VIP card. I guess they can look it up with my e-mail address.


----------



## Asphodel

*Jane*, good luck to your dad in his surgery.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jane, I hope all goes well for your father. Thinking of you!


----------



## corkyb

They will make you up samples of anything.  Perfume, cleanser, exfoliator, oh probably not mascara, come to think of it.  And for the VIP, just give them the email addy you registered with.
Paula


----------



## Jen

Jane, I hope your father's surgery goes well.  We'll be thinking of you!  

The first time I went into a Sephora store, they looked up my account by my e-mail address, then gave me a card.  You should be fine!  It's FUN in there!!!!


----------



## Neo

Jane, all the best to your father, and lots of strength to you! I really hope all goes well with the surgery.

And I'm glad you are planning in a little bit of fun too - you are going to love Sephora


----------



## Jen

I didn't even think to mention it.....but someone seriously needs to take my credit card away from me.  I was running errands last night and drove past a TJ Maxx - someone here mentioned that they have had Hercut product there, so I decided to swing by.  Well, you know how that goes.  An hour and half later and $200 later.....and no, they did NOT have the hercut product   ...
But they DID have some really great clothes that I didn't have before......(the $200 knee length silk cardigan for $30 - come ON!  Who could say no to that......)


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, I think that was me......


----------



## Someone Nameless

For Tervis Tumbler fans - at Christmas Starbucks had a double walled plastic insulated glass. It came with a candy cane stripe straw. It does an excellent job of keeping your drink cold and the glass does not sweat, very similar to Tervis Tumblers. The sold for $12 - $16. I can't remember.

Just like this (apparently they are collectibles now because check out that price! wow!)

http://www.amazon.com/Starbucks-Holiday-Insulated-Tumbler-Stripe/dp/B003VEIQ2G/ref=pd_sim_t_5?tag=kbpst-20

Yesterday I was in Walmart and in their seasonal section they have in that exact same design and glass in all different colors for summer. It has to be the same company because the lid goes on exactly the same way. I got one that is clear with different color green polka dots with a matching green straw to bring to my office. I forget the price but less than $5.


----------



## skyblue

Hmm, pricey Starbucks cup!  Perhaps it's because they have changed the logo to just the siren, and eliminated "Starbucks Coffee" from their logo.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Whatever the case, check WalMart!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ahhhh, for the tea lovers, today's spotlight:

(The price is determined by how many people buy.)

http://www.jasmere.com/


----------



## Jen

Cobbie, have you ever used a daily brush cleaner?  I'm terrible about using it, but you just spray it on a tissue then the makeup wipes off of your brush.  That might be a good alternative?  

OR - buy lots of new brushes.  I recommend Sigma


----------



## Someone Nameless

Happy to be of assistance    .

She used the same brush on me for the different eye shadows and what she did was brush it on a kleenex until almost all the color was gone.  Easy peasy! She did talk about how important it is to wash your brushes occasionally. (I wash mine with Purity Made Simple or baby shampoo.) I don't clean my brushes every day and I have only one of each type brush.

I LOVED (and bought!) this eye shadow brush (and one more). It's large and soft and fluffy and like she said "one sweep across your eyelid and it's all covered!"

http://www.amyhead.net/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?CONFIG=mountain&RET=5&RCATS=Make+Selection&FIRST_TIME=Yes&START=1&OCATS=Squirrel%20Large%20Fluff%20Eye%20Brush&DOSEARCH=YES&CODE=128

Here kabuki brush is the best I've ever seen too (but I didn't buy it...yet ) It's big and covers a big area all at once, very soft and it didn't shed.
http://www.amyhead.net/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi?CONFIG=mountain&ZOOMPAGE=YES&OCATS=Kabuki+Brush&ZN=&CODE=128

My favorite thing is still the eye fixative. I've never had eye liner so easy to put on and stay on so long! That tiny bottle will probably last the rest of my life because I use the smallest drop possible.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Hippie, I mailed your Tarte foundation today so it's on it's way  

I rescued this thread from page two   lol


----------



## skyblue

Page two? Gasp! . 

My Tarte TSV came today.  It looks pretty nice.  I will give it a test run tomorrow.


----------



## Kindle Krista

skyblue said:


> Page two? Gasp! .
> 
> My Tarte TSV came today. It looks pretty nice. I will give it a test run tomorrow.


I know! That's what I was saying!!  lol

Yay! Can't wait to hear how you like your Tarte TSV, skyblue.


----------



## Addie

*Splashes*, I hope you like your UD Naked Palette! I use mine every day and still love it to pieces.

*Neo* and *Jen*, you two keep flaunting your amazing mascara in my face, so as soon as I'm done with my current tube, I'm going to have to buy it. I hope you're both happy. 

*Jane*, I hope it goes well for your father! I'll be thinking of you and your father. Please keep us posted.

*Cobbie*, I try to wash my brushes once a week, but lately I've been failing miserably. So I went out and bought MAC's Brush Cleanser. It's the one that's pink colored. I put a bit on folded toilet paper, and then I swish my brush back and forth on the wet spot until the product is all gone from the brush. The brush dries pretty quickly, so you can use it almost immediately after. It's a faster clean and not as thorough as a full wash, but it's definitely a lot better than not cleaning them at all.
But usually if I need to use a brush for one colour of eyeshadow and then immediately for another colour, I've got a dry towel hanging nearby so I can just brush off most of the colour on the towel and then continue on with my makeup.

So I've been looking at another concealer.  It's the Kanebo Concealer (Brush Style) which actually looks much like Neo's favorite concealer. I've been hearing really great things about it, but the only place they sell it in San Antonio is kind of far away from me.
So before making the trip to buy it, I decided to go through my stack of concealers and try them all again. I tried the Amazing Cosmetics one today, and I was actually really happy with it. I think I decided it wasn't very good when I tried it a while back because I wasn't using an eye cream that was moisturizing enough, so I would end up with a caked, cracked look. I'm pretty happy with it, and I'm really glad it doesn't oxidize to a terribly dark colour like my Bobbi Brown Concealer does. BB's concealer is amazing for matching my skin tone and making my circles disappear completely, but the problem is after about ten minutes, it oxidizes and darkens considerably. So I have to keep reapplying throughout the day, which eventually leads to a caked-on look. Not my best look. I didn't have to mess with my concealer all day today. So I may not need to buy the Kanebo Concealer. Although, I apparently have a concealer-buying problem, so who knows? 

Speaking of under eye creams, after trying several different types, I've decided my two favorites are Bobbi Brown's Extra Eye Repair and La Mer's Intense Eye Balm. BB's is moisturizing without causing milia for me, and I notice it seems to lessen my lines. La Mer's is great for lightening my dark circles. I'm definitely going to get the BB when I run out, but I haven't decided if I want to get the La Mer as well.

Oh, and I decided not to get the LE meteorites, as I am really happy with the ones I have. I think I am going to get those Dior Amber Diamonds, though. 

Also, has anyone tried this from Guerlain before?

I've read a lot of great reviews about it and think it might be a really good foundation for the summer for work, which is the only time I wear foundation.


----------



## Jen

AddieLove said:


> *Neo* and *Jen*, you two keep flaunting your amazing mascara in my face, so as soon as I'm done with my current tube, I'm going to have to buy it. I hope you're both happy.


Yessssss (pumps fist)!! I LOVE that after all the stuff I've been sucked into I get to enable right back. Seriously - best mascara ever. And um, I'm a concealer, mascara and primer addict, so I year you. And I blame KG, but now I totally want that Amy Head eye fixative. I love the Guerlain eye primer, but I feel like the BE eyeshadow I've so fallen in love with needs a little help. More than any other eyeshadow it gets slightly greasy towards the end of the day, but I just love everything else about it. It sounds like that might help. And while I'm on there.....her stuff is so pretty. Horrible, just horrible. Look what you've done!

And I have really managed to convince myself I need a Vitamix. I saw an infomercial and I'm pretty sure I have to have it. Too bad I can't go back to the QVC TSV.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK Jen, I'm going to help you out.  I had ordered the Vitamix and ended up canceling it.  I decided to try the Kitchenaid mixer that is almost $100 at Bed Bath & Beyond and I used a 20% off coupon.  I'll tell you - I could not be HAPPIER with any blender.  I am probably not going to be one to try and chew up spinach or green stuff to make a smoothie.  However, I do blend all kinds of frozen fruits including big hunks of frozen banana.  That KA never slows down and it is so smooth, never large pieces of anything left.  If you want to save money I'd advise you to at least try one before you take the big plunge.  

Amy Head eye fixative is a gel that turns any eye shadow into eyeliner that holds like glue. The fixative wouldn't help your eyeshadow.  The Amy Head eye primer is fabulous too though because my eyeshadow stays in the same place all day.  Amy Head is just a small cosmetics boutique, but IMO she has got it right!  My fingers are itching until I can order again but I'm being very patient.


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> And I have really managed to convince myself I need a Vitamix. I saw an infomercial and I'm pretty sure I have to have it. Too bad I can't go back to the QVC TSV.


Forget all the makeup! I haven't regreted for a minute my Vitamix purchase!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane917 said:


> Forget all the makeup! I haven't regreted for a minute my Vitamix purchase!


Well there you have it.


----------



## Jen

Oh, I see!  I thought you meant you mix it with eyeshadow and it stays like glue.  Gotcha.  That probably wouldn't be for me then, so I can stay away!!  

I actually had a Kitchen Aid blender, it bit the dust along with a few others I have tried.  The magic bullet is my latest victim.  If I would have saved all that money I could have bought a Vitamix or Blendtec with it!  I don't know what I do, I used to make a smoothie every day with a ton of frozen fruits and spinach, kale, whatever I had around.  None of them could handle it, I burned them all out after awhile.  And I haven't found one yet that really gets it to a super smooth consistency even when brand new.  So I just gave up and stopped having smoothies every day, but I miss it a lot.  What got me was how the Vitamix can grind flaxseeds into powder, that is amazing.  I have always thought I could find something cheaper that is just as good, but I haven't found one yet!      

Jane, SOOOOO many people say the same thing, which is why I'm having trouble resisting!!


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, press the order button on the VitaMix! Blatant enabling here! I adore mine and like Jane, have never regretted my purchase. I use mine MINIMUM twice a day. Unlike Kindle Gracie I DO put greens in my smoothies. I had a Cuisinart blender that worked well, but it never pulverized it enough for me. I would end up with bits of spinach, kale, or blueberry skins on my teeth. I don't eat much meat, and am not a big eater. The VitaMix has helped me eat so much better. I put a ton of spinach or kale in my smoothies. I blend protein powder into orange juice and ice cubes and it tastes like an Orange Julius. I don't eat packaged foods and try to limit fat. It works for me! 

Just saw your post, Jen. I do add flaxseed meal to my smoothies. I really think you would LOVE it. Do the life cycle cost analysis thing my hubby does: Determine how often you would use it throughout the year and do the math. The VitaMix was a expensive, but worth it for us.


----------



## Someone Nameless

IF my Kitchenaid decides it can't handle it and bites the dust early, I'd probably go with a Vitamix. I use my blender about once a day for smoothies, sometimes twice.  Right now, it's new and doing a great job.  Vitamix did send me an email recently about refurbished ones and they were a good price.


----------



## Asphodel

Do any of you have any experience with NARS products to share? I'm thinking about buying this: (In _Cosmic Girl_)

http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P9867&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=3976


----------



## Jen

I saw yesterday they have a spring special on refurbs and they are about the same price as the QVC TSV.  I might go that way.  

You guys sound like all of the reviews!  I might just have to go for it.  I think I'd use it at least twice a day - once for breakfast and once after my workout after work instead of the Ensure I have been drinking.  I can't eat for at least 2 hours after exercizing (I literally gag if I try to eat, don't know why), so lately I've been drinking an Ensure because your body needs refueling immediately after working out.  I'd MUCH rather have a smoothie with fresh ingredients.  So if I use it twice a day for a year, and it lasts what, 7 years at least?  And that's just for smoothies?  I can't wait to try to make soups and frozen drinks too.  I'm really getting to the point in my life that I'm realizing that you really do get what you pay for!  I have most recently found that out about makeup, obviously!    

I think I just convinced myself....along with your guys help!  

Asphodel - the only thing Nars I use is their matte lip liner, and I love it.  I've heard great things about the brand.  I've never really been into cream eyeshadows, so let us know if you like it if you do get it!


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, I've heard of people who have had their VitaMix for 30 years!!!!


----------



## skyblue

Asphodel said:


> Do any of you have any experience with NARS products to share? I'm thinking about buying this: (In _Cosmic Girl_)
> 
> http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P9867&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=3976


*Asphodel*, I have never used these eyeshadows, but I do love Nars blush and lipgloss. The Nars Multiple sticks are great, too.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Hmmm I think I should look into a VitaMix lol.

Totally unrelated, I am still in love with the Philosophy Illuminizer. WOW does it make my face look finished and my skin look awake!! Love love love! lol


----------



## Jen

KK - you should get one too! For some reason it makes me feel less guilty....although I don't think I'll ever regret it. Still haven't pushed the button...but probably because I'm at work and stupid customers keep interrupting my shopping!! Stop calling me! 

I just got an e-mail from Sephora, has anyone ever seen this? I wonder if this is like Mally's poreless defender? I REALLY love the poreless defender, but I would really love if the sponge fit in the compact! Currently I have it in my S & S makeup bag in my purse in a ziploc!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jen said:


> KK - you should get one too! For some reason it makes me feel less guilty....although I don't think I'll ever regret it. Still haven't pushed the button...but probably because I'm at work and stupid customers keep interrupting my shopping!! Stop calling me!
> 
> I just got an e-mail from Sephora, has anyone ever seen this? I wonder if this is like Mally's poreless defender? I REALLY love the poreless defender, but I would really love if the sponge fit in the compact! Currently I have it in my S & S makeup bag in my purse in a ziploc!


Haha thanks for the support! I'm at work too and I hear ya! The nerve. Like I'm on the clock or something lol!!!  

I like the way that compact looks. I wish the sponge for the Mally one would fit in the compact. I think that is a design flaw lol.


----------



## Neo

LOL *Jen*: I saw that Dior thing too, and will check it out tonight (I have to go to Sephora anyway to pick up a birthday gift for a friend)! I will not be able to compare it with Mally's poreless defender though, as I still haven't received it . I am so not impressed with QVC at this point, you have no idea 

*KK*: I love my illuminizer too!!!! Can't live without it anymore, literally! This morning I forgot to put it on, and looking at myself in the mirror, I felt something was missing and just not as good as usual. Then I realized I had forgotten my illuminizer! I just added it, and voila 

I shall not comment about the Vitamix, and anyway, I didn't hear read anything about it, so there!


----------



## Jen

Neo, I CANNOT believe you haven't gotten your poreless defender yet!  Ridiculous!!!  I'm not impressed with QVC either.  With as much as they sell and ship they should be way better than they are.  Hopefully you'll love it when you get it, it's pretty amazing stuff.  I really would prefer if the sponge fit in the compact though, I agree that is a bad design flaw.  

STOP it girls!  I don't need the luminizer...I DON'T!!!  (Do I?)


----------



## Asphodel

Sometimes when I read this thread, I realize how very deprived I was when I had only one eyeshadow (brown), one eyeliner (also brown), one blush (neutral), one lipstick (also neutral), liquid foundation that wasn't exactly the right tone, and some pressed powder. 

What is the illuminizer, exactly?


----------



## skyblue

Asphodel said:


> Sometimes when I read this thread, I realize how very deprived I was when I had only one eyeshadow (brown), one eyeliner (also brown), one blush (neutral), one lipstick (also neutral), liquid foundation that wasn't exactly the right tone, and some pressed powder.
> 
> What is the illuminizer, exactly?


..


----------



## Jen

Asphodel said:


> Sometimes when I read this thread, I realize how very deprived I was when I had only one eyeshadow (brown), one eyeliner (also brown), one blush (neutral), one lipstick (also neutral), liquid foundation that wasn't exactly the right tone, and some pressed powder.
> 
> What is the illuminizer, exactly?


Ha ha!! And I bought most of my makeup at the drugstore......I don't even look there anymore!!

I don't really understand the luminizer exactly either. Especially coming from the girl who brought us meteorities....isn't that the point of the meteorites?


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> STOP it girls! I don't need the luminizer...I DON'T!!! (Do I?)


You do 

I wear my Meteorites on top of the Illuminizer . Did I steer you wrong on the Meteorites? 

Asphodel: I don't know how to explain the Philosophy illuminizer, but I will try my best . It's a sort of creamy compact, that you softly aply with your finger tips (I use VERY little of it), either to highlight your cheek bones or other places on your face, or you can also use it all over your face (which is what I do). It has a very subtle (but noticeable) effect, in giving your skin a radiant look, and evening up your skin tone. I also find that it makes my skin super soft . Hope this helps 

Oh, and I think I might have had a bad idea, lol. I e-mailed Amy Head with a picture of me, and asked for their suggestions in terms of lipstick and other stuff. Emilee from their shop just answered me (super SUPER sweet e-mail, even with some pics attached on how to properly apply the eye shadows they recommend for me!!!!), with a whole list of stuff they recommend - ok, it's just a lipstick, 3 eye shadows and a blush, but it adds up! Also, the colors are a bit outside my comfort zone - but then again I'm not so happy with my comfort zone these days either... Maybe it's because I'm getting older and need new stuff?? Now I'm on the fence, lol - but very tempted


----------



## Jen

Darn it!  Now I think I need the luminizer.  You've NEVER steered me wrong, that's the problem!  I like everything you like!!  

So, the refurbed Vitamix is $359 with a 5 year warranty.  Regular is $449 with a 7 year warranty.  Hmmm.  I don't know why, but I feel like a refurb isn't as good.  But for $90!  That's a big difference.


----------



## Neo

Lol Jen!

I would not go for the refurb: $90 for 2 more years of warranty is totally worth it in my opinion. You are buying something that you want to keep and use for a long time. After you've had it for 2 months and used it twice daily, you won't even think about the 90 anymore...


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> You do
> 
> I wear my Meteorites on top of the Illuminizer . Did I steer you wrong on the Meteorites?
> 
> Asphodel: I don't know how to explain the Philosophy illuminizer, but I will try my best . It's a sort of creamy compact, that you softly aply with your finger tips (I use VERY little of it), either to highlight your cheek bones or other places on your face, or you can also use it all over your face (which is what I do). It has a very subtle (but noticeable) effect, in giving your skin a radiant look, and evening up your skin tone. I also find that it makes my skin super soft . Hope this helps


Excellent description! Couldn't agree more!!! 



Jen said:


> Darn it! Now I think I need the luminizer. You've NEVER steered me wrong, that's the problem! I like everything you like!!


Yes, yes you do!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, I'd love to know what they suggested and I'd love to see the pictures they sent about how to put it on.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> Oh, and I think I might have had a bad idea, lol. I e-mailed Amy Head with a picture of me, and asked for their suggestions in terms of lipstick and other stuff. Emilee from their shop just answered me (super SUPER sweet e-mail, even with some pics attached on how to properly apply the eye shadows they recommend for me!!!!), with a whole list of stuff they recommend - ok, it's just a lipstick, 3 eye shadows and a blush, but it adds up! Also, the colors are a bit outside my comfort zone - but then again I'm not so happy with my comfort zone these days either... Maybe it's because I'm getting older and need new stuff?? Now I'm on the fence, lol - but very tempted


I've seen mention of Amy Head so many times. I am going to have to google it lol. Will I be sorry that I did?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Amy Head is not going to know what hit her or what could be headed her way.  I will say that it is just a small, locally owned cosmetic boutique and she probably doesn't have a return policy, although I don't know.  Probably most of the people that order on the internet are customers that have been in and tried the makeup.  They are very, very nice.  

   Be sure and mention my name.    I think.    Oh, my real name is not Gracie though.


----------



## skyblue

It sounds like we need a "make up play date"!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> It sounds like we need a "make up play date"!


The airport is close by, I'm just sayin


----------



## Kindle Krista

Cobbie said:


> This is too funny! I searched Sephora for "philosophy illuminizer' and when I didn't get any results I did a google search and these were the first results listed:
> 
> "Did you mean: philosophy luminizer
> 
> Search Results Latest posts of: Ruby296
> 1 post - Last post: yesterday
> Neo, that Philosophy illuminizer sounds really nice, and looking forward to reviews from everyone
> who bought it! ...
> www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=296;sa... - Cached
> 
> Kindle Krista‎ - Mar 5, 2011
> Neo‎ - Mar 4, 2011
> 
> More results from kboards.com »"


That is too funny!! lol  I believe it is only available on QVC right now. I know that I asked at the Philosophy counter at a department store and they did not have it. I did not find it at Sephora either. http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A214209 Here is a link to the one I ordered. I believe it is the same one Neo ordered too.



Kindle Gracie said:


> Amy Head is not going to know what hit her or what could be headed her way. I will say that it is just a small, locally owned cosmetic boutique and she probably doesn't have a return policy, although I don't know. Probably most of the people that order on the internet are customers that have been in and tried the makeup. They are very, very nice.
> 
> Be sure and mention my name.  I think.  Oh, my real name is not Gracie though.


I really am interested in checking it out!!! lol I'll be googling tonight!  



skyblue said:


> It sounds like we need a "make up play date"!


Oh good idea!!!!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Cobbie said:


> *KK*, thank you for the link. I couldn't fine it anywhere.
> 
> How do you know which color to get?


Cobbie, the link that I sent is the original shade that is good for all skin tones. They recently came out with a rosier shade that can be used as blush and a darker shade that is more bronze-like. I ordered the original and love it.


----------



## Neo

*Jen*: I just came back from Sephora, and no luck on the Dior "poreless defender" (and no, I still haven't received the Mally one ). They were out of the sample for trying and wouldn't open a new one because their sample size is different in format from the sold product. The girl I talked to seemed to say that it was actually a transparent creamy foundation (which I thought was weird as that doesn't fit the description at all), and just tried to sell me Dior liquid foundation. She even made me up (and managed to find a really good fit with color, I have to admit), but there is nothing for it: I don't like foundation on me! I find that it makes it look like I'm wearing a wax mask, and while it covers imperfections, it also covers what makes me me, my uneven freckles and sun damaged skin, lol. I much prefer the Philosophy illuminizer which is sheer but still evens out the skin without covering . But I will be in another part of town tomorrow, with another Sephora on the way, so I may just give it another shot there 

*Cobbie*: talking about the Philosophy illuminizer . I got the same one as KK and that she linked to: it's the champagne color that they say fits all skin tones and is really quite sheer. The others seem to have more of a bronzer effect.

The reason I'm on the fence about the Amy Head stuff that they recommended, is because everything is pretty much in the rosy/pink tones, based on the picture I sent them. Problem is, the picture I sent them was taken with my iPhone, and kind of whitened me out quite a bit - but I really have yellow undertones to my skin, and quite noticeably so, lol. I showed a friend the color choices Amy Head recommended for me and she was like no way, stick with what you have you look great, lol (I know, that friend is a keeper ). But I still want the eye fix, and wouldn't mind giving their lipstick a try 

Oh, and I'm totally in for the make-up play date!!!!!!! May I suggest NYC? We have plenty of Sephoras to play with


----------



## Someone Nameless

I already have a flight scheduled for New York City.


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> I already have a flight scheduled for New York City.


I know and I really do hope we have a chance to meet !!!!!

OK, maybe the Sephora girl was right... I keep on passing in front of the mirror, and the foundation is starting to look better and better (maybe it's because it's wearing off, lol). She didn't apply it on my whole face, just under the eyes (like I apply my concealer), cheeks, chin area and nose area. She applied it with a brush. She also said that if I got that I could forget about the concealer, as it would take care of everything and work wonderfully with my Hourglass veil primer. i just wonder if I will know to apply it as she did - pretty light. I can't believe I'm actually considering foundation now !!!!! I may just go for another try when I pass by Sephora tomorrow...

This is the "thing":


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, while you were thinking about our accessories meet up, I was still thinking about that 'flow chart' I need.  The thought also occurred to me that we almost need our own entire BOARD so we can divide it into sections - Skin Care, Primers, Foundation, Eye Shadows, Lipstick, and so on.  

I get so lost, I can't remember what everyone loved or sent back and the thread is getting so long I can't find a thing.  I guess it's just as well.

And hey, Texas is not that far from me.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Cobbie said:


> Thank you....Neo, too. I just ordered it. I've gone from twelve steps in my routine to seventeen. So much for simplifying.


Can't wait to hear how you like it!! I know what you mean about simplifying    Right there with you!

What fun we would all have at a meet up!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

It would be fun, but I'd have to buy new (CUTE) luggage first.  Imagine what all we'd bring!  Where is VictoriaP anyway?  Our expert packer/traveler!


----------



## skyblue

Play date at Neo's Sephora!  Neo can drive the tour bus!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Any chance we can do the playdate in the 2nd week of May?  I'll be in NYC then doing some museums and shows (and Sephora and TG)...


----------



## skyblue

*Kindle Gracie*, when are you going to NYC?

I received the *Tarte TSV *preorder but not the Mally. The ETA for the Mally was yesterday. . I love the texture of the Tarte eyeshadows, but by the end of the day the colors looked muddy on my rather oily eye lids. I think I need to try them with the lid primer. The lip gloss is okay, but not my favorite. I don't use foundation very often, but the Tarte seems to be okay for light coverage. The brush is big and fluffy, but I didn't use it to buff in the foundation. The eyeliner is the wrong shade for me. It looks too red. The blush is the best part of the kit for me. It gives a "glow from within" look. The color is peachy, similar to Nars orgasm and very luminescent. An added bonus is the sample of Tarte Maracuja Oil. Wow, I never would have thought I would like it! It isn't greasy and disappears quickly into my skin. The mascara is nice, but I like the Mally much better.

This kit is probably going to be returned. I would purchase the Tarte blush and the Maracuja oil separately.


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> I know and I really do hope we have a chance to meet !!!!!
> 
> OK, maybe the Sephora girl was right... I keep on passing in front of the mirror, and the foundation is starting to look better and better (maybe it's because it's wearing off, lol). She didn't apply it on my whole face, just under the eyes (like I apply my concealer), cheeks, chin area and nose area. She applied it with a brush. She also said that if I got that I could forget about the concealer, as it would take care of everything and work wonderfully with my Hourglass veil primer. i just wonder if I will know to apply it as she did - pretty light. I can't believe I'm actually considering foundation now !!!!! I may just go for another try when I pass by Sephora tomorrow...
> 
> This is the "thing":
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of this foundation! A question.....how do you apply liquid foundation with a brush? Do you just spot it on your face and brush through it, or do you put it on your brush? Will my regular brush that I use for mineral foundation powder work with a liquid foundation?


----------



## Jane917

This is my review of the HerCut products I recently received from Sephora. I got the products for curly hair. The shampoo and conditioner are decent and I will keep them. They were on sale, but I would not pay full price for them. However, the HerCut Curly Bob gel is just awful. I will give it another try tomorrow, but then will return it to Sephora since I will be near a Sephora next week. You are supposed to prime the pump until 2 products come out, then you mix them together. I pumped and pumped and got only one product, a sticky gooey clear gel. I never got the other product, and the gel is about half done. I put the gel on my hair. It certainly makes for stiff curls. It took a lot of soap and water to get the goo off my hands. I assume the foam that is supposed to mix with makes your hair softer, but I never got to experience that. It is hard to believe that this product has lasted on the market and gets good reviews.


----------



## Neo

I'm not sure if you use the same brush for liquid foundations as for mineral foundations, because I don't know what type of brush is used for mineral foundations (remember, never used foundation in my life, lol). But the girl used something like this - it wasn't what I would call a big brush, but then again I'm used to big powder brushes :



What she did to apply, was that she put some product on the back of her hand. She then dabbed the brush in the product, and then applied it in dabs over my face. Then she started blending it in strokes.


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> *Kindle Gracie*, when are you going to NYC?
> 
> I received the *Tarte TSV *preorder but not the Mally. The ETA for the Mally was yesterday. . I love the texture of the Tarte eyeshadows, but by the end of the day the colors looked muddy on my rather oily eye lids. I think I need to try them with the lid primer. The lip gloss is okay, but not my favorite. I don't use foundation very often, but the Tarte seems to be okay for light coverage. The brush is big and fluffy, but I didn't use it to buff in the foundation. The eyeliner is the wrong shade for me. It looks too red. The blush is the best part of the kit for me. It gives a "glow from within" look. The color is peachy, similar to Nars orgasm and very luminescent. An added bonus is the sample of Tarte Maracuja Oil. Wow, I never would have thought I would like it! It isn't greasy and disappears quickly into my skin. The mascara is nice, but I like the Mally much better.
> 
> This kit is probably going to be returned. I would purchase the Tarte blush and the Maracuja oil separately.


Thank you for your great review Skyblue! What do you use the Maracuja (which is really just a fancy name for passion fruit, by the way ) Oil for? Is it instead of a hydrating cream or a night cream? Looks interesting and must smell yummy, no? 

I ordered my Mally poreless defender on 1st of March, with an ETA of 7 March. Still nothing today


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> I ordered my Mally poreless defender on 1st of March, with an ETA of 7 March. Still nothing today


Neo, QVC will reship if you haven't received it 5 days after EDD, at least they have for me. How very annoying!!!


----------



## Neo

Sadly I just called them and they said I had to wait until the 18th - if I haven't received it by then they will refund me, as they cant reship because they are actually out of that particular product. Sigh.

Guess it's just not my week. I was up at 5am this morning and waiting in line at the Apple Store at 6 (never done that in my whole life for anything). Then they came out at around 8 - turned out the model I want wasn't available anyway. Just went home - it took me around 3 hours to thaw...  

So now I'm going to another part of town and will stop by Sephora - but wonder if I should really go for that foundation (which would also imply getting the right brush for it), as it really doesn't seem to be a good week for me


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> Sadly I just called them and they said I had to wait until the 18th - if I haven't received it by then they will refund me, as they cant reship because they are actually out of that particular product. Sigh.
> 
> Guess it's just not my week. I was up at 5am this morning and waiting in line at the Apple Store at 6 (never done that in my whole life for anything). Then they came out at around 8 - turned out the model I want wasn't available anyway. Just went home - it took me around 3 hours to thaw...
> 
> So now I'm going to another part of town and will stop by Sephora - but wonder if I should really go for that foundation (which would also imply getting the right brush for it), as it really doesn't seem to be a good week for me


Oh gosh...I am so very sorry   *hugs* to you!


----------



## Neo

Thank you KK


----------



## Kindle Krista

So those of you that rave over the Mally mascara, which one do you love? Thinking I want to give it a try


----------



## Neo

Hahaha, KK  . I say go for the Guerlain one (said totally objectively of course, and not having tried the Mally one  )  

By the way, have you gotten your LE Meteorites and brush yet?


----------



## Kindle Krista

Neo said:


> Hahaha, KK . I say go for the Guerlain one (said totally objectively of course, and not having tried the Mally one )
> 
> By the way, have you gotten your LE Meteorites and brush yet?


Hmm link me!!! I may try the Guerlain one haha.

Oh and YES!!! I did receive my LE Meteorites and brush. I also received the 01 shade that I originally ordered. I absolutely love them both so I kept them both  The LE is my fav of the two though. Beautiful on my skin!! And they smell so good. And they look adorable. And the brush is so cute...I could go on and on lol.


----------



## Neo

LOL KK! I'm so glad you like them 

The Guerlain mascara I use and love is this one:



Jen loves this one:


----------



## Kindle Krista

Oh gosh! There would have to be two to pick from! LOL!!!


----------



## Jen

Awww, I'm sorry you're haing a rough week Neo!  I cannot believe you haven't gotten it yet, how ridiculous.  And getting up that early on a Saturday to wait for nothing is such a bummer!  Do something to treat yourself today!!  I am always on the lookout for the perfect foundation, maybe I'll check that out the next time I'm at Sephora.  My Sigma kit came with a nice foundation brush, I'd like to try it.  

Jane, how odd - I love the Hercut curly bob!  I didn't have a problem with the bottle, maybe you got a dud.  It does great things for my hair, but everyone is different.  I think thw shampoo and conditioner is just okay.  I'll keep them but won't buy again.

KK, I think you'll be happy with either of the mascaras! Let us know if you go for it.  

So today I have convinced myself to buy the Vitamix (I had the same thoughts on the refurb Neo, I'm going to get a new one) and possibly (probably) the Philosophy luminizer.  Thanks a lot ladies  

By the way, a NYC meetup would be really fun! And ridiculously dangerous!


----------



## Addie

Jen,  I already have an expensive, favorite mascara, but I guess it doesn't hurt to have another one. 

Asphodel, I've used NARS Sheer Glow Foundation, NARS Orgasm Blush and NARS stick concealer. I've liked the products I've used save the foundation, but I know a lot of people like that foundation. I don't know anything about their cream eyeshadows, but NARS is a good brand.

Neo, I can't believe you still haven't received your Mally's Poreless Defender! Very disappointing to hear. I hope you get it soon and love it!
How irritating with the Apple store! It sounds like you need a soothing cup of tea!
I'd ask Sephora for a sample of the foundation so you can make sure you really like it or not. You can apply it with your fingers. When I wear foundation, that's what I do.
And if you decide to get it, then you can decide whether to get the brush or not.

So I went to BB&B yesterday and bought some coffee things! I ordered the Eileen Bodum, which I had to order at the store since they didn't have it in stock. I got the 34 oz one because ... well because what if I have a friend over? Okay, really I bought that size because it was the only size BB&B had available and I absolutely love the design. I'm kind of clumsy, so here's hoping the metal all around it will make it a bit sturdier.
It's supposed to take two weeks or so to arrive, but I still went with BB&B instead of Amazon because it's $79.99 on Amazon and only $39.99 at BB&B! Add a 20% coupon with that, and I'm a very happy shopper.
I also got a Cuisinart Burr Grinder. I was all set to get another, more expensive one, but I couldn't find the one I wanted at the store. And when I asked the SA, he recommended the Cuisinart, which was less than half the price.


----------



## Ruby296

Seems BB&B is now carrying Tervis Tumblers. I got an ad in yesterday's mail w/the tumblers, lids, straws etc. If you use the 20% discount coupons it's a pretty good deal!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Ruby296 said:


> Seems BB&B is now carrying Tervis Tumblers. I got an ad in yesterday's mail w/the tumblers, lids, straws etc. If you use the 20% discount coupons it's a pretty good deal!


Thanks for the tip, Ruby. I have been wanting to try the Tervis Tumblers!


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Krista said:


> Thanks for the tip, Ruby. I have been wanting to try the Tervis Tumblers!


Oh you're very welcome, KK! Once you try them you'll never go back  I actually use them for my coffee as it stays hotter than a regular mug, and the colors/patterns are SO fun!!


----------



## Jen

Addie, I have that same grinder!  I use the coarsest setting.  Cute press, too!!  You'll love it.  

Are Tervis tumblers BPA free?  I use a BPA free double wall cup with lid and straw that I got at target, I really love it.  But I woukdn't put coffee in it I don't think.


----------



## Kindle Krista

*sigh* Well I have the mascara in my cart on Sephora's website. Now I'm trying to decide if I want to add more (at least $14 worth) to get free shipping or just pay the shipping (which would be cheaper but not as fun)   . What to buy, what to buy lol.


----------



## Asphodel

Thanks for the NARS feedback. 

I am pretty sure that my local Ulta carries NARS products, so I'm going to take a look at it there to see if I'm happy with the color. I wear mineral eyeshadow (I'm loving Alima Pure right now), but I like to use a cream shadow as a base underneath it. I've been using Bright Eyes from Almay, but apparently that has been discontinued so I'm looking for a replacement. I want something neutral with a bit of subtle shimmer to it, since that's what I get with the Almay product.

I got my mailer from Ulta and they're starting a 21 day promotion with different products on sale each day. There's a Tarte day coming up! I love my new Tarte eyeliner so much that I may have to go back for more. I used one of my old eyeliner pencils yesterday morning after using the Tarte aqua gel for several days and I wasn't as happy with it, both in application and wear. The eyeliner pencil was half gone by noon, whereas the Tarte lasts all day.

Sorry you're having issues with QVC, *Neo*. You'd think in their business, they'd really be on the ball with their shipping! And thanks for the description of the Illuminizer...yet another item for my list. 

Thanks for the review, *Skyblue*!

Sorry if I missed replying to anybody. You ladies are fabulous!


----------



## Addie

Jen, glad to hear you have the same grinder! I figure it'll be perfect for my needs as I'm just using it for my press pot and my Keurig.
I can't wait to get my press pot and have wonderfully delicious coffee.


----------



## skyblue

Wow, you ladies were super chatty while I was gone! 

I believe oil in the *Tarte TSV* is multi purpose. Most people use it on their face. My skin is still ridiculously oily so I only use the moisturizer the derm gave me. I did venture to apply some under my eyes. It's also great for cuticles.

I am sorry, *Neo*, that your Mally hasn't arrived either. Perhaps our orders are stuck together in some dingy warehouse..... 

*Kindle Krista*, the Mally mascara I love is the volumizing formula in the white tube. I need to check the price, but I think it's a package of two for about $20. I use the NeuLash at night which has given me nicer lashes. I use the Dior lash primer then top it with Mally Mascara. I actually have nice lashes that stay curled up and visible all day! I refuse to look at *Neo* and *Jen's* Guerlain! 

*AddieLove*, your coffee press looks intriguing! Fresh ground beans, too! Impressive!

*Asphodel*, I wanted to love the Tarte pencil, but the color was all wrong for me! I have been using a Mally eyeliner on the inside upper rim at the lash line and it lasts all day! I can't believe it. I smoke out a smashbox liner on the bottom.

I love my Tervis! I have some that I inherited that are at least 40 years old.

We saw *The King's Speech *today. It's a great movie if you haven't seen it!


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, you ordered the VitaMix!!! I am quite passionate about mine! I am obsessed with my healthy smoothies. Hubby thinks I am going to try to sneak it in the suitcase when we travel! Let us know when it arrives.

Anybody seen *Victoria* lately? She usually pops in here and hasn't been around for awhile.


----------



## drenee

Skyblue, I loved The King's Speech also.  I would love to go see it again.
deb


----------



## Jane917

drenee said:


> Skyblue, I loved The King's Speech also. I would love to go see it again.
> deb


I am a speech pathologist (once called a speech therapist). The King's Speech has brought more awareness in our field in the area of stuttering than all our combined efforts of the last 50 years!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jane917 said:


> I am a speech pathologist (once called a speech therapist). The King's Speech has brought more awareness in our field in the area of stuttering than all our combined efforts of the last 50 years!


Awesome! Well, awesome that the awareness is finally there, not that it took so long. My brother and I both had speech pathologists (when you were still called therapists  ) in elementary school. When we were kids I had to translate for his teachers, they'd pull me out of class to explain what he was trying to tell them.


----------



## patrisha w.

Jane917 said:


> I am a speech pathologist (once called a speech therapist). The King's Speech has brought more awareness in our field in the area of stuttering than all our combined efforts of the last 50 years!


When I was taking speech therapy for a stutter in England in my teenage years, the sessions were called "elocution lessons!"


----------



## Jen

I have not seen the King's Speech yet, but I'd like to.  We never go to the movies, we'll probably hold out for Netflix.  

I DID order the Vitamix today!!  I agonized over it for so long, I finally just hit the button.  I really do think it will be worth it - it's expensive, but for something that will be so healthy for me and my husband I'm okay spending it.  I even resisted getting the red - I have a black, white and red kitchen and have a thing for red small appliances - because I figure if I'm hoping it lasts me past this kitchen black will match whatever I do with my next kitchen.  Given that I'm in the kitchen & bath industry, change is likely in that department!!  Anyway, they said they are pretty backed up and it will take 7-10 days to ship, but the good news is that it's coming from Cleveland so I should get it the day after it ships.  Can't wait!!!  

After I ordered that I sat down and paid my bills - between my credit card bill & Kohls bill for all that luggage, on top of the Vitamix - it is time to shut down the computer and stop buying things!!!!


----------



## Jen

........and I maybe just ordered the Philosophy luminizer too.  Seriously shutting down now!!!


----------



## Neo

Congratulations Jen!!!! I'm sure you are going to love your Vitamix and will never regret getting it! And I can't wait for you to get your Philosophy illuminizer and hear from you what you think  

My day yesterday ended up being a total failure  ! It started with the Apple Store debacle, continued with me going to the other end of town to get some additional Bodum glass storage thingies (for beans and stuff), but (of course!) they were out of them... I then went to Sephora, where the sales representative who looked to be my age started telling me that she felt I really didn't need any foundation with my skin (which I thought was really nice!), because I already looked 10 years younger than her mom (who is probably at least 15 years older then me anyway  ) - let's remember, I'm 35. So, I just decided to smile nicely (albeit a bit cramped on the smile) and just walk out calmly, and empty handed...

I then went to the Manicure pedicure where I managed to mess up my manicure about 5 minutes before it was dry - so had to have that nail redone and wait 30mn longer (and I NEVER mess up my manicures!!!!!).

Today, Ive decided to stay at home and do nothing - no cooking, nothing, I'll just order in...


----------



## skyblue

I am glad to hear others enjoyed *The King's Speech* as much as we did! We usually wait for Netflix, but it's still months away. Hubby thought I needed a treat. . Your work sounds rewarding, *Jane*! I seriously considered this line of work.

*Neo*, sorry about your bad day! I hope you are able to pick up some foundation and an iPad soon! Bummer on the manicure!

*Jen*, LOL on the Luminizer!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> I do not want a Vitamix...I do not want a Vitamix...I do not want a Vitamix......


Me neither  

Thank you Cobbie and Skyblue for the sympathy . I realize that all in all, it's all ok, just a total shopping failure, and really, there are worse things in life, lol 

At least I saved some money 

I saw this new manicure, and they do it at my salon! It also dries immediately and is shock proof! Really neat, but cost an additional $20 or $30 to a traditional manicure, and other problem (for me at least!) is that in 2 weeks my nails grow too much, so it doesn't look nice to have a large gap where the nail meets the cuticle. So all of that to say that I haven't caved yet and tried it


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> Congratulations Jen!!!! I'm sure you are going to love your Vitamix and will never regret getting it! And I can't wait for you to get your Philosophy illuminizer and hear from you what you think
> 
> My day yesterday ended up being a total failure ! It started with the Apple Store debacle, continued with me going to the other end of town to get some additional Bodum glass storage thingies (for beans and stuff), but (of course!) they were out of them... I then went to Sephora, where the sales representative who looked to be my age started telling me that she felt I really didn't need any foundation with my skin (which I thought was really nice!), because I already looked 10 years younger than her mom (who is probably at least 15 years older then me anyway ) - let's remember, I'm 35. So, I just decided to smile nicely (albeit a bit cramped on the smile) and just walk out calmly, and empty handed...
> 
> I then went to the Manicure pedicure where I managed to mess up my manicure about 5 minutes before it was dry - so had to have that nail redone and wait 30mn longer (and I NEVER mess up my manicures!!!!!).
> 
> Today, Ive decided to stay at home and do nothing - no cooking, nothing, I'll just order in...


Yowch! Oh, Neo, what a horrid experience at Sephora! So sorry to hear that.

Just a quick update from me--actually had a social event yesterday. One of those horrid mix and mingle things with people you don't know or don't like, just what I want to spend my already low energy on. LOL But hey, it was an opportunity to try something out. Cobbie was kind enough to send me her UD Sin & Greed eye primer trial sizes once she decided they were too metallic for her, and I tried Sin out last night for a real test. Because it's both tinted and metallic, it may be intended as more of a standalone product, but I opted to use it under similarly colored shadows. It worked VERY well--by the time I was done, it lent a small, almost unnoticeable shimmer to the shadows, nothing more. But boy, did they ever stay put! Eight hours later--including rain and a few eye rubs when my eyes started acting up (overtired), my shadow still looked freshly applied. This stuff really works!

Application--I did smooth it on fairly lightly, then rubbed it in a bit with a finger to blend. It still had a shimmery look on bare skin, but not as much that way, and it doesn't seem to have negatively affected its performance as a primer. Sin is something of a champagne color, so it worked well with my fair skin tones. Greed is gold (naturally!), and I'm waiting for my mineral shadows in some of the stronger colors to arrive before I try that one.

Two thumbs up, I'll definitely be buying the full size of this one. And another big thank you to Cobbie for sending these my way!


----------



## Asphodel

Thanks for the review of the UD Sin, *VictoriaP*.

And I guess I should thank *Cobbie* for sending it to you, since it resulted in you giving such a nice review.


----------



## Jane917

Here I am in the big city of Seattle. I have been looking all over for Victoria, but haven't seen her yet.  

I had my first Sephora event, other than on-line, of course. I returned my HerCut Curly Bob. Horrid stuff. I caved and bought....

Dior Diorskin Nude Hydrating Makeup and Hourglass Veil Primer. Tomorrow will be my first day to try them, so I will report later. Mostly I walked around the store with my mouth open. There was no way I could take it all in. Maybe later in the week I will go back and have them do a makeover. Today, Sunday afternoon, it was a zoo in there.


----------



## skyblue

I do not get manicures, polish does not stay on my fingers. My nails are currently healthy and strong, but nude! . My toes, on the other hand are always perfectly polished. I just did them today. 

*Cobbie*, you DO want a VitaMix! 

*Jane*, I hope you do go back to Sephora! It is so much fun! It would be fun if you could meet up with Victoria! I look forward to your review!

*Victoria*, great review. Thanks to *Cobbie* for supplying the products.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> Here I am in the big city of Seattle. I have been looking all over for Victoria, but haven't seen her yet.


Darlin, I'll happily come meet you for coffee or lunch this week; just figured you kind had your hands full. But I'll come up to the big city for a few, just PM me. 

I've been so bad today. All I've been doing is playing Pocket Frogs on the iPad. Breeding frogs, raising frogs, selling frogs. It's ridiculous...and oddly addictive, obviously. But it's a little cheaper than Sephora...! LOL


----------



## Hippie2MARS

skyblue said:


> I do not get manicures, polish does not stay on my fingers. My nails are currently healthy and strong, but nude! . My toes, on the other hand are always perfectly polished. I just did them today.


Me too, skyblue. Manicures are completely wasted on me. I tried the aforementioned shellac stuff for the nails and while it DID last three weeks, it destroyed my natural nails! Never again!

I've just ordered three new tubes of LipSense. I realized that I'm extremely happy with the staying power of the stuff, and I can always use the Mally and Tarte lipglosses OVER the LipSense colors. I picked up Round Rose, Pink Heart (both of which have diamond dust in them) and Praline Rose, along with two of their Glossy glosses. I've been using Currant, Party Pink, Blu-Red, and Sheer Berry for years, and it was time for some new colors!

Oh, and thanks so much for sending out the foundation for me, Kindle Krista! I am so excited to have it on it's way to me.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Heads up ladies! The Tarte collection we've been talking about here is the Today's Special Value on QVC! I love mine, so I thought I'd enable share. 
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/app.detail/params.item.tsv!.tpl.tsv.CM_SCID.TSV


----------



## Jen

I am exactly the same with my nails!  Nail polish doesn't last on my fingers because I peel it off.  I hate it!  It sounds really odd, but nail polish makes my fingers constantly feel greasy.  I know, weird.  But once it starts to peel it's over.  I have pretty nice nails, so I just leave them bare.  But the toes are always polished!!  I hardly ever go for pedicures, I have pretty sensitive toenails that often get ingrown, so I do them myself.  

Thanks a LOT Hippie, right when I'm supposed to be on a shopping haitus....so you really like that foundation?  And it comes with plum eyeliner?  That's what I use.....kits NEVER come with that!!  Shoot.  I'm really tempted!  Mainly because I really want to find a foundation with just a touch more coverage, obviously I don't really need yet another mascara and I don't typically love lip gloss.  I have been curious about the blush though, and the eyshadow colors are nice.  Yes, I totally need new makeup......


----------



## Neo

LOL Jen! I think you should really check out that Dior foundation that Jane also bought yesterday: it was really pretty amazing for the few hours I had it on (amazing enough that I, who have NEVER worn any foundation because I just really don't like it and never found it did anything for me, am seriously considering getting it, because wow!). It's the Diorskin Nude Natural Glow Hydrating Makeup SPF 10.

Just in case, re-linking to it :



Jane: I hope your Dad is doing good and that you are holding up. Thinking of you. And Yaaayyyy on your Sephora trip!!!! Can't wait to hear what you think of your purchases


----------



## Jen

And of course there are a couple other things I want at Sephora....Jane bought it too, huh?  Hmmmm.......


----------



## Kindle Krista

Hippie2MARS said:


> Oh, and thanks so much for sending out the foundation for me, Kindle Krista! I am so excited to have it on it's way to me.


You are very welcome! Hope it arrives soon!

I watched the presentation of the TSV this morning. It was fun to watch since I've already been using the products and loving them lol.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie,

I'm not Victoria and certainly not as good as her at reviews, but I wanted to throw in here that a couple or so months ago I bought this humidifier for my bedroom :



I have to say that I'm very happy with it, much more so than with the previous model that I had:



First of all, even if it's least important, the white model is much more pleasing to the eye, and fits much better and unobtrusively against a white wall than the blue thing I had before. It has also a much smaller footprint for more output, so I don't have to fill it every day but only every other day now (I only use it at night). It is really silent - I am quite sensitive to noise, but have to strain to hear it. I also like the fact that there is a dimmer on the display: it makes a huge difference at night.

I use it mainly on the "auto" mode, where it calculates the humidity in the air and the ideal/desired one, and then works on its own to achieve and maintain it - I found it very comfortable (on the blue model, I always felt the "auto" mode just wasn't enough and would set it manually to higher humidity levels - which it somehow never achieved ).

I also feel that I have to clean it less often (a light comes on and blinks to let you know when it's time), which is a relief too 

So all in all, I am very happy with it, and while I only have had 2 models in my life, this is definitely the better one and the one I would re-buy if I needed a second humidifier (which I'm actually contemplating for my living room).

I bought it at Bed Bath and Beyond.

Hope this helps


----------



## Jane917

Thanks for all the kind thoughts and prayers for my Dad. He is still in surgery, so it is a day of waiting. True to form, I got out and bought a Brighton bracelet and some charms, and a Brighton badge holder. I have a Pandora bracelet that weighs about 5 lbs.   and want something lighter and cheaper......thus the Brighton. 

My Dior is still on my face after hours of being under hospital lighting. So far no one has looked at me weirdly, so I think it is all lin place. Of course, I have my Hourglass Veil under it to keep it all aglow. A little bit goes a long way of both bottles. $46 for a bottle of foundation is pretty spendy, but I have never used so little foundation that went such a long way. I put on my moisturizer, then the Hourglass, then the Dior. The Hourglass goes over my moisturizer, not under, right?


----------



## Jen

Still thinking of you Jane, let us know how everything goes.  I'm glad you're at least having fun shopping!!!  Oh - yes, primer goes on top of moisturizer.


----------



## Neo

*Jane*, I'm glad you are happy with your purchases ! And as Jen already said, you are doing it exactly right: first moisturizer, then primer, then foundation 

I too keep on thinking of you.

I finally received my Mally Poreless defender (tomorrow it would have been 2 weeks since I ordered!) - and wow! This thing is miraculous! *Jen*, I'm so glad you enabled convinced me to get it . Now I'm just not sure how to use it, as I can't give up my Meteorites, and I don't think it would work in combination?? Also, I see exactly what you mean when you say that it's just too bad the sponge doesn't fit into the case, because it would have been perfect to just throw into your bag (and when traveling, to refresh ). But still, no matter what, what an amazing product!!!!! Thank you


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, I am glad your Mally arrived! Mine is still not here.  I am glad to hear they positive review! I hope to try it.

I ended up sending back the *Tarte TSV*. The colors/products just don't work for me.


----------



## Jen

Yaaaaaaay Neo!  It is ABOUT time!  Isn't it amazing?!  It's almost impossible to describe what it does.  I am loving what I'm using it for - I do my normal routine in the morning with the meteorites, then when I start to shine a bit I use the poreless defender on where it's needed only.  I don't think it diminishes the meteorites, at least not that much.  And it's so amazing at completely mattifying any shine at ALL - I was powdering before and that was diminishing the meteorites even more than this does.  And with powder I'd re-shine up later - but with this stuff I have a completely matte face until I wash it.  I NEVER thought I'd have that!  The pain is having to keep it in a ziploc, but it doesn't bother me that much in my little makeup bag, especially since I just love it so much.  I'm SO glad you finally got it and love it too!!!


----------



## Kindle Krista

Jane, I am still thinking of you and your father too. Sending positive vibes your way.

Neo, I am soooo glad your poreless defender FINALLY arrived. Goodness!!!


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, congrats on your Vitamix and luminizer purchase! I look forward to hearing how much you love them!

*Neo*, sorry to hear about your bad day yesterday! Hopefully today has been a calm, orderly one for you.
Glad to hear you finally got your Mally Poreless Defender, though!

*Victoria*, thanks for your take on the UD Sin primer! Sounds like it might be something I wouldn't mind having on hand for those days I don't want to hassle with eyeshadow but still want a little something.
I'll have to remember to check it out next time I'm at Sephora or Ulta.

*Jane*, I know! Sephora is really overwhelming. There's just so much stuff to play with. I'm going to have to get a sample of this Dior foundation, aren't I? 
While I'm at it, I think I'm going to get a sample of the Vitalumiere Aqua from Chanel. It's fairly new, and I've heard really great things about it.
Thinking of you and your dad today; sending good thoughts your way.

So I've changed my mind about my favourite face concealer. Again.  After going back to Hard Candy, I've decided it's the one I like the best. And the low price is a great bonus. So thanks so much, *Ruby*, for recommending it oh so long ago!


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


>


This model Neo posted is the digital version of the Air O Swiss I bought. The analog version is working well, but requires a bit more fiddling as the settings aren't clear. I'd say go with the digital version. Other than that, it's an excellent device. Their travel model also works very well. I wouldn't consider any other brand, from everything I read; they're pricey, but they're well worth it--quiet, a bit sleeker than most models, and the silver iodide/demineralization combo they use means a lot less white powdery mess with hard water.

I'd still prefer a top fill model with absolutely no lights, with either an all black or black/stainless steel look housing. But no one makes anything along those lines, for reasons I can't fathom. So until that day...


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, how did you like their tinted moisturiser? I was looking at Chanel's, Dior's and Laura Mercier's but never decided on one because I'm not sure whether I'd like a tinted moisturiser, as I've never used one before. Do you prefer them to regular foundations?
I was thinking I'd like the Vitalumiere Aqua because it seems similar to my Teint Innocence, which apparently has been discontinued.


----------



## Jane917

Your positive thoughts mean so much! Dad came through the procedure fine, but will spend 3 days in CICU. My brother will fly up here on WED. and take over some duties. 

I LOVE the Dior! And the Hourglass.


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> Victoria, thank you for the information. I was wondering if this was the digital model you referred to in your original post about this. I didn't do any research. I figure why spend time reinventing the wheel when I knew I could get good, unbiased reviews here.


That's how I am at this point--check here before looking elsewhere!


----------



## Jen

I'm so happy to hear that Jane!!  Positive thoughts for recovery still on the way.  

Darn it.  I already knew I kind of wanted the Dior foundation (if Neo loves it obviously I will....)......I feel like the one thing my makeup routine is missing is a bit more coverage for the days my skin doesn't want to cooperate, which is a lot lately.  I think I know what shade I'd need, so I think I'm just going to order it online and if it doesn't work take it back.  Plus I love the ebates.....and it's dangerous for me to walk into a Sephora!


----------



## Ruby296

Jane, sending you and your dad my very best wishes for a quick recovery. So glad to hear all went well during his surgery.

AddieLove, great to hear you like the HC concealer! That's my go-to as well, can't beat the coverage or the price


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane, so happy to hear that all went well.  I'm glad your brother will arrive soon to help.  Take care.

We visited with our son last night for the last time before he heads back to Afghanistan.  I'm praying for safe travel and for August to  hurry up and get here.

I've been slack on my shopping!  I saw on Facebook that Amy Head was featured in the Mississippi Business Journal but it requires a subscription so I can't read it.  boo!  I am still very impressed that I can put on my eye makeup at 5:30 a.m. and by 10 p.m. none of it has budged a bit!  It is still perfect.  I must get another Amy Head order together!


----------



## Ruby296

Kindle Gracie said:


> Jane, so happy to hear that all went well. I'm glad your brother will arrive soon to help. Take care.
> 
> We visited with our son last night for the last time before he heads back to Afghanistan. I'm praying for safe travel and for August to hurry up and get here.
> 
> I've been slack on my shopping! I saw on Facebook that Amy Head was featured in the Mississippi Business Journal but it requires a subscription so I can't read it. boo! I am still very impressed that I can put on my eye makeup at 5:30 a.m. and by 10 p.m. none of it has budged a bit! It is still perfect. I must get another Amy Head order together!


KG, so glad you had your son home for a visit, but can't imagine how bittersweet it must be to say goodbye until August. My thoughts are with him too for a safe return to Afghanistan. That's great that you're enjoying your new Amy Head makeup! I have been using and loving my new Laura Geller stuff too. Got the Balance n Brighten in Fair (after Reg was too dark now) and just got her 2 sugar free blushes in Raspberry and Boysenberry as well as the Bronze n Brighten in Fair last week during her 30% discount sale. Will try NOT to watch her when she's on the Q tomorrow, lord knows I need NO MORE makeup!!


----------



## Neo

Thank you everyone for being so happy for me on my Mally Poreless Defender : it is truly fantastic !!!!

*Jane*: how are you holding up? How is your Dad today? Still thinking of you here 

So, because my week isn't starting too fantastically - still nothing dramatic, lol, but a good, steady continuation of last week-end , I've decided to treat myself tonight and go to Bloomingdales after work, to try different foundations - and hopefully buy one!

So I know I really liked the Dior one (which Jane now has), but I'm also intrigued by the Chanel AddieLove posted about yesterday, and want to test that one too before committing . And then, I had lunch with a friend today, and brought the question of foundations in the discussion. She told me she didn't walk out of the house without it: I had never realized she wore any (even after she told me, I couldn't see it!)!!!!! She is wearing the Yves Saint Laurent one, so now I want to try that one too 










I'll let you know what I come home with tonight (hope I do!)


----------



## Jen

How funny Neo, as if we needed proof that we're twins - I am having a just awful day today!  I woke up cranky and it has only gotten worse through the day.  I decided to stop working 15 minutes ago and I've been on Sephora figuring out what I want to get to spoil myself in addition to the foundation.....after all, it's only $4 away from free shipping!  
But LOOK what you've done!  I might have to wait until tomorrow to see your foundation opinions!  I think I can wait.  It's not like it isn't fun searching through the Sephora site!!  Make sure you report back on what you decide on!!  

On top of the bad day, the red bumps in my throat that were there when I woke up this morning are only getting bigger and worse this afternoon.  Boo to that!  I was thinking I was going to escape this winter without getting really sick.  I've felt on the verge a few times but have fought it off each time.


----------



## skyblue

Cranky was my middle name last week as my daughter and I were both sick. UGH! Sick despite the fact that I sanitize every touchable surface and handle in the house, wash my hands constantly and bathe in Purell when I am out and about.  I hope that everyone's day improves, that you are not getting sick, *Jen*, and that *Jane's dad *is doing well!

My Mally is STILL NOT HERE!  Super bad shipping from QVC! I sent my Tarte TSV back and I don't even remember why I wanted to try the Mally one in the first place. 

*Kindle Gracie*, sending you BIG HUGS! I hope you 'fattened him up good' before he left! I hope the summer flies by for you so he is back before you know it!! Enjoy your new Amy Head cosmetics.


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, I'm so sorry you are having such a


Spoiler



crappy


 day . Fight it off!!!! Big cup of hot tea, blanket and couch for you! I will make sure to post my findings tonight - hope I end up with nicer sales reps that the Sephora lady last Saturday 

*Skyblue*: hope you are feeling better now, and so sorry about your Mally order - I know EXACTLY how you feel!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hang in there!!!!!!!!

*KG*: be strong! It must be so hard to see him go again 

*Jane*: any news?


----------



## skyblue

Good Luck, *Neo*! I can't wait for reviews!!


----------



## Jen

That's exactly where I am, on the couch with the iPad, remote & a big cup of tea!  You tea ladies would shudder at my Tazo Wild Orange but I love this stuff!!  Every day I think I get closer to taking the tea plunge - but not after the Vitamix purchase.  I will live in ignorant tea bliss for awhile longer.  

KG, I meant to say earlier that I'm sorry he's going back so soon.  I just can't imagine how hard it is, enjoy your time with him as much as possible!!


----------



## Jane917

Dad is doing as well as can be expected. Thanks for all the good thoughts. The breathing tube is out. This is 1st day post-op, and they will get him up later today in a chair. My day has been a lot of in-and-out to the hospital. The ICU isn't a good place to hang around, but I am grateful they seem to give Russ and I unlimited visits. 

You will be glad to hear that I was able to do some damage at Chico's this afternoon.


----------



## skyblue

That is good news, *Jane*! I have spent a lot of time in that situation and it's not easy. I can't wait to hear about your clothing purchases!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> That's exactly where I am, on the couch with the iPad, remote & a big cup of tea! You tea ladies would shudder at my Tazo Wild Orange but I love this stuff!! Every day I think I get closer to taking the tea plunge - but not after the Vitamix purchase. I will live in ignorant tea bliss for awhile longer.
> 
> KG, I meant to say earlier that I'm sorry he's going back so soon. I just can't imagine how hard it is, enjoy your time with him as much as possible!!


For a bag tea (gotta say that in case the Prof checks over here) Tazo Wild Orange is very tasty!


----------



## Neo

*Jane*, I'm so glad your Dad is well - or as well as can be under the circumstances. Hang in there! Hugs


----------



## Neo

So, I'm back from Bloomingdales, and I will only say this: thank God it's not on my usual way, and thank God they don't have Chanel at Sephora!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously! I think I am lost to it - well, or at least I just lost quite a big part of my income to it, lol! But I do feel much better 

So, I found this great make-up artist (and amazing seller ), who just really got what I was looking for and made it happen. And I bought it all 

So, what did I come home with (except for the hole in my wallet )?

First, the foundation: so I tried the Vitalumiere Aqua that AddieLove had to mention the other day, and wow! Simply amazing! I'm not sure if it's that much better than the Dior nude I tried last week at Sephora (they are both the same type of ultra light water based foundations), but it kind of seemed to work a tad better with my skin in terms of absorption. I also liked the fact that the container is plastic instead of glass: just safer for clumsy me in the bathroom, and more practical when I travel. The color is an amazing match, and I would never have gone for it: it's BR 30 (I do always seem to be a 30 in every brand, no matter their description, lol), Beige Rose - Sable. Truly amazing! I was with a friend who also doesn't wear foundation and she was blown away (so much so that she's going back tomorrow for herself, as she didn't have time tonight) - she couldn't tell where the foundation ended and my skin started, nor that I was wearing foundation! It just totally gave me a glow, and evened out my skin tone, but at the same time I can still see my freckles (always had a bit of freckle dusting on nose and cheeks, not huge, but kind of got used to having them there ). So it really does look totally natural, but in so much better . Needless to say, I was sold in about 5 seconds! Of course, I had to buy a foundation brush with it  (love their brushes though, because the handles aren't so overly long like the Sephora ones, and have actually a chance to fit in my travel make-up case for once! Just hope they don't shed and bear up well).




Then he applied some blush - just to "finish" the look and show me how AMAZINGLY pretty that color was on me and how it highlighted and brightened everything up. Simply gorgeous. So I bought that one too. Along with the blush brush (my Sephora one is going back, it sheds like crazy, it's a catastrophe ). It's the Blush Duo Tweed Effect, in 30 (again!) Tweed Rose:




Then he just wanted to "try" (yeah right!) filling in my eyebrows a bit more to match my hair color better with a crayon (I die my hair darker than its natural color). Again, simply wow: opens up the whole eye and just lifts it up! So one more item in my cart at this point (#06, Blond Clair):



Then of course, concealer (not better than my Givenchy one, but does fit perfectly with the color of the foundation (#35, Medium) ). On the bright side, I haven't opened my last Givenchy, so that one is going back to Sephora this week-end... He also showed me a neat trick with using it to "frame" the eyebrows with the concealer, just makes them pop and brightens the eye considerably - nice for an evening look.



After, that, what else was left but to attack my lips? He really liked my Dior Lip Polish, and thought it was a really good color for me. He did add a lip liner (never had one), and told me to use if all over my lips prior to applying my gloss, it would make it last longer. I ended up with the #34, Natural:



But we all know I have been struggling with finding the right lip shade color on a lipstick for a few weeks now. Well, my search is over! I ended up with the Rouge Coco in #37 Rose Dentelle (which by the way also works fantastically with my Dior gloss ) - fresh and natural:



I thought it was hilarious when he said he really liked the mascara I had on (my Guerlain) and didn't have anything to recommend that would top that. For powder, he lowered his voice and highly recommended the Meteorites "which are amazing, that's what I use in my personal kit " - LOL. And for bronzer, he said he would never use anything else than those from Guerlain. ROFL 

So I'm glad: I'm not giving up or replacing any of my Guerlain stuff, but have found exactly what I have been fumbling around trying to find for the past few weeks to create a simple, natural and fresh look. So yes, I have spent a small fortune, but I am totally happy, and feel it is money well spent - my search is over, I can now go again for a couple of years before I need to change it all over, and I love the products I got, which I really think are quite amazing and of beautiful quality.

Now I just need to be able to recreate all this tomorrow morning  - he did explain in great detail and show me step by step what he was doing and how he was doing it, but still!

And for what it's worth: guess the girl from Amy Head WAS right in the end! I did end up with quite a lot of pink, and it does suit me 

Oh, and every pencil I got (for brows and for lips) came with a pencil sharpener, which I find nice (then again, for the price, they can ) 

I now have to start getting ready for bed - and I'm really sad that I have to wash it all away 

But again, I do feel soooo much better now 

ETA: I don't know if it's only my laptop, but the colors on my screen do not match (not even closely!!!!) what I have in front of me! So I would definitely recommend NOT buying these products on-line but make sure to try them out before purchasing.


----------



## skyblue

Wowsers, *Neo*! Looks like you hit the JACKPOT! Great review! Sounds like you finally found an artist who understood what you were looking for! Enjoy your haul and the beautiful "new you"!


----------



## Neo

Thank you Skyblue 

I really am happy - oh and the artist was really sweet and gave me his phone number, in case I had any question whatsoever concerning any of the products, and to not hesitate to call him also in case I needed my make up done for a special occasion. I thought it was totally nice 

Now fingers crossed that I actually manage with all my new stuff tomorrow morning 

Oh and *Jen*: he said my foundation didn't work too well for people who had really dry skin - not sure what is the case for you but thought I'd pass it along. I have combination skin.


----------



## corkyb

Uh oh, Neo's got the Chanel bug.  Better hold onto your wallets ladies.  i wore nothing but Chanel for a number of years, own a set of their brushes, used their skin care and, went, well, broke.  I can no longer go anywhere near a Chanel counter.  Banned myself totally. Haven't purchased in years and I just got a call from Wanda on my answering machine last week about an event with a make up artist.  Wanda could sell me the shirt right off her back.  I have been following her around from another European brand that was at Filene's for a while about 20 years ago.  Nope, not going there again.  My single paycheck just will not allow it.  And one thing Chanel can do beautifully is color.  Oh my.


----------



## Addie

*Jane*, glad to hear the breathing tube is out! I hope his recovery goes quickly and smoothly and that you can get him home soon!

*Cobbie*, thanks! I absolutely agree. The Texas heat is cruel to makeup. I'm thinking I'll have to play with both to see what I feel like using this summer. Although, with Neo's praise, I may have to go with the Vitalumiere Aqua.

*Ruby*, I know! The price is amazing. It makes me happy every time I use it. 

*KG*, I hope you're doing okay! It must be so hard to let him go again. I hope August comes quickly for you and that your son stays safe while he's away.

*Jen*, I hope you're able to evade this cold!

*Skyblue*, hope you and your daughter get to feeling better soon! And I can't believe your Mally STILL hasn't arrived! That's really just unbelievable.

*Neo*, oh my! You really took my comment and ran with it!  A lot of great buys! It's so much fun to buy new makeup and play with it. Thanks for letting us live vicariously through you! I'm glad to hear you're loving the Vitalumiere Aqua. I love the tweed blushes. They're so pretty. I also really like their Joues Contraste blushes. I think I want their Espiegle one, which is LE.
How funny that he loved several makeup products you already had!
Tomorrow's makeup day should be a lot of fun for you! Please let us know how you feel about it all tomorrow as well!


----------



## Jane917

Neo....you are my heroine! You jump in with both feet! 

I have the same fear about the glass Dior bottle. I have tile bathroom floors!  j


----------



## Jen

NEO!  Look at you!  I'm so happy that you found everything you wanted!  I'm tempted to go and do the same thing, but I just can't!  I've spent entirely too much on makeup already, and I'm really happy with everything - but still would like to try a liquid foundation.  I might still go ahead and order the Dior just to try it, and if I don't like it then I'll head to Sephora to try others....then maybe end up at a counter of some kind.  All that stuff looks sooooooo pretty though!  I hope you still love it all today.  I (duh) also have combination skin, so maybe if I don't like the Dior I'll try the Chanel  .  And how funny - when I went to Sephora to buy my Meteorites the guy that was helping me also raved about them and said he had them ALL in his personal collection.  LOL is right!  He was so great.  It's probably safe to assume that he didn't give you his number for other reasons, huh   ?  I LOVE that he loved your mascara too, hilarious!  We both know how amazing it is, I'm glad he agrees!  I'm glad at least if I ever do end up in the same situation that I won't be tempted with the brushes, I still love my Sigma!  And I even have a foundation brush for when I finally find one.  

OMG - I'm SO excited right now - my Vitamix is out for delivery TODAY!!!!!!!!!!  They said 7-10 days, I ordered on Sunday!  Oh boy - I better hit the grocery store sometime today to get all kinds of fun ingredients.  Perfect timing, because I am now 96% positive I'm getting sick.  I spent all night flopping between freezing and burning hot, and today my throat is even worse.  I have zero energy - so it'll be great to make some yummy healthy smoothies to help bring my immune system back up.  I'm so excited!!  

Oh - my luminizer shipped yesterday also.....but after your guys experience with QVC I'm not holding my breath until it gets here!  I haven't had that problem yet, but I don't want to get excited until I get it.  It's okay, the Vitamix will hold my excitement over I'm sure!!


----------



## Asphodel

*Jane*, still sending good thoughts to you and your dad. Sounds like he's coming along pretty well and I hope he feels better soon!

*Neo*, how exciting to read about your experience at Chanel! I'm glad you found what you were looking for and had such a good experience there.

*Jen*, I can't wait to hear what you think of the illuminizer when you get it! And congrats on your Vitamix!


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, you won't be surprised: I too have spent a horrible night, tossing and turning, blowing my nose, and with a sore throat. Yes, I'm getting sick too, and seems like it's going to be a good one too . Hope you get your Vitamix super soon and can start making nice stuff (and soup!) in it right away!

BUT: I still love all my Chanel stuff . I had no difficulty whatsoever applying everything this morning, following the guy's advice (and no, I don't think he gave me his number for anything else, not sure he's into girls, so that's that ). I've put it all on at 7:00am, and still looks as if I'd just put it on (it's 11:00 am now). I got a ton of compliments today, that "I look great" . A friend even told me that I looked younger and fresh today (and that's after a bad night!!!!!). So SUPER happy, and I'm not buying anything make up related for a while now (REALLY!!!! Well, except for refills, lol).

So I would definitely recommend doing something like that to treat yourself! So yes, I spent a lot of money. But I'm the kind of person who sticks with a routine once I've found what I like and works for me (finally done!), so it's not like I'm going to buy 10 more blushes, 5 other mascaras, or other foundations or anything, so I figure I'm good. I'm not sure how important brands are (although it is nice to know you bought really nice products that will go a long way - usually you need less of the good stuff, so it evens out in the end), I really think that the essential thing is to find the right make up artist who gets what you are looking for and finds the right colors to make it happen, and takes the time to explain how you can do this stuff on your own once you are back home.

Jen, based on our twinness, I'm sure you would LOVE the Chanel stuff! Just treat yourself and go . And it is much better to go in person then take chances on colors on the internet - especially for the foundation: I had 3 that could have worked for me, but one really stood out in an exceptional way. If I had received only one of the other 2, I would have never looked any further - because it would have worked, but I would have totally missed out too!

*Asphodel*: thank you


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, holy smokes!!! So happy for you that you've found such great products that work so well for you!! It's very exciting and I agree that splurging on yourself every now and then is important. I also tend to look at $$$ things in terms of "cost per wear", makes the initial sum more palatable  Enjoy all your new Chanel goodies! 
PS: any chance you could post swatch photos?


----------



## Neo

Thank you Ruby! Yeah, I know, I kind of went overboard   - but still happy I did  

I'll try to post swatch photos this week-end, when I can put it all on a white paper (so you can really see the colors), and take pics in natural day light!


----------



## Addie

Jen, glad to hear you're getting your Vitamix today! Sounds like they knew you were sick and wanted to make sure you got better quickly as well!

Neo, drink some tea and get some rest when you can! My goodness, it seems like everyone is getting sick right now. 
I'm happy to hear you're still loving everything!


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> Thank you Ruby! Yeah, I know, I kind of went overboard  - but still happy I did
> 
> I'll try to post swatch photos this week-end, when I can put it all on a white paper (so you can really see the colors), and take pics in natural day light!


Thanks, Neo! And hope you feel better soon, being sick is no fun at all...


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Ruby*, I can't wait to get home and got under the blanket on the couch - it's been an exhausting day at work, and I'm about brain fried at this point!

*Cobbie*: I totally thought of you last night (both while getting my make-up done and when buying it), and KNEW you would understand . And I know exactly what you mean about the foundation: again, the Dior nude one I tried was really super nice and I would have been totally happy with it (if the Sephora girl hadn't turned me totally off on Saturday, I would probably be happily using it right now!) - but after I tried the V Aqua last night, I didn't even want to try my friend's YSL! This is it for me, no more looking for anything else. Love how light the coverage is, which is really what I need, nothing more! And you are right, the brush is fantastic and makes application a breeze (remember, I had never applied foundation before this morning). Don't think I will ever look at a blush in the same way either (by the way, the blush brush I got is indeed lovely): LOVE the one I got, and more importantly, love that it's super sheer, and so I never have to worry that I'm using too much of it (perfect for me, I was forever wiping what I felt was excess blush off my cheeks in the morning - although the Nars Lovejoy has a gorgeous color!). For the rest (lipstick and lip crayon), I know I will be happy with what I have for quite a while, but I can't swear that I won't stray from Chanel on that one - just need Guerlain Rouge G to come out with the right color I'm looking for at the moment for me, and I LOVE the pink Dior Lip Polish (that one will no doubt be a re-buy).

My latest obsession? Has anyone seen the new Oberon Kindle covers? They just posted pics on their FaceBook page. And they have a black WRAPAROUND DRAGON design!!!!!! I'm already considering selling my current black dragon ...

*Jen*, are you still alive?? Give some news! I should really have stayed away from you, lol.

*Jane*: how is your Dad today? Still sending positive vibes your way! Hugs


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> Thank you *Ruby*, I can't wait to get home and got under the blanket on the couch - it's been an exhausting day at work, and I'm about brain fried at this point!
> 
> *Cobbie*: I totally thought of you last night (both while getting my make-up done and when buying it), and KNEW you would understand . And I know exactly what you mean about the foundation: again, the Dior nude one I tried was really super nice and I would have been totally happy with it (if the Sephora girl hadn't turned me totally off on Saturday, I would probably be happily using it right now!) - but after I tried the V Aqua last night, I didn't even want to try my friend's YSL! This is it for me, no more looking for anything else. Love how light the coverage is, which is really what I need, nothing more! And you are right, the brush is fantastic and makes application a breeze (remember, I had never applied foundation before this morning). Don't think I will ever look at a blush in the same way either (by the way, the blush brush I got is indeed lovely): LOVE the one I got, and more importantly, love that it's super sheer, and so I never have to worry that I'm using too much of it (perfect for me, I was forever wiping what I felt was excess blush off my cheeks in the morning - although the Nars Lovejoy has a gorgeous color!). For the rest (lipstick and lip crayon), I know I will be happy with what I have for quite a while, but I can't swear that I won't stray from Chanel on that one - just need Guerlain Rouge G to come out with the right color I'm looking for at the moment for me, and I LOVE the pink Dior Lip Polish (that one will no doubt be a re-buy).
> 
> My latest obsession? Has anyone seen the new Oberon Kindle covers? They just posted pics on their FaceBook page. And they have a black WRAPAROUND DRAGON design!!!!!! I'm already considering selling my current black dragon ...
> 
> *Jen*, are you still alive?? Give some news! I should really have stayed away from you, lol.
> 
> *Jane*: how is your Dad today? Still sending positive vibes your way! Hugs


I saw that on facebook and immediately thought of you!


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, hope you're happily curled up on your couch right now!

Quick question for those that use the Rohto eyedrops? I read that they sting pretty bad, is that true? If so does it dissipate fast? I think I'm going to try the Hydra version but wanted to ask here first. Also, for contact wearers can drops go in after contacts? Thanks!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, way to go girl!  Those make-overs have a way of drawing you in, don' t they!!!  I'm glad you are as thrilled with your purchases as I am with my AH.  I have a sample of the Vitalumiere Aqua but I have yet to try it.  I guess I need to......or maybe not.    Interesting that the 'pink' colors did end up working for you after all.


----------



## Jen

Whew! What a day!  I had a meeting ALL afternoon then absolutely had to run a few errands - of course I had to get some stuff to put in the Vitamix! Which is here, I'm reading all the instructions now.  I think I'm going to shower then make a smoothie and prep the morning one.  So excited! But so, so tired.  Neo, I told you I was getting sick!  I can't believe you're sick too, but how appropriate!  Allright allright.....I'll go to a Chanel counter and try the foundation......HORRIBLE! But that is ALL I am allowed to get!

Thanks for all the well wishes, I'll be on the couch with a blanket & a smoothie within the hour!

Ruby, the Rhoto drops do sting, but really not for long, and you really do get used to it.  I have always had tired, red eye issues and have probably tried every drop on the market - these are by far the best.  What do you think so far Neo?

Oh and Neo - you totally have to get the new Oberon!!  They are super cool!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen, I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well either  I am happy for you that your Vitamix arrived! Have fun playing/prepping, but make sure you get some good couch time in too. And thank you so much for the feedback on the rohto drops. I'm going to pick it up at CVS tomorrow w/my $7 extra bucks coupon. Can't wait to try them to soothe my dry eyes.


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much Ladies, for the well wishes! I finally made it to my couch, but now Neo is hungry, so will have to get up again pretty soon, lol. But then, I'm hitting the pillow!

*Jen*, how is that Vitamix? How was your first smoothie? And now I can't wait for you to make your way to a Chanel counter and hear what you think about the Vitalumiere Aqua foundation, lol!!!!!

*KG*: I know, isn't it awesome? I can feel that I'm going to have a lot of fun with my new stuff for quite a while! It's now 9:30pm here. My make-up has been on since early this morning. All still there, and still looking really good (a tad bit faded maybe). So I'm still happy 

*Ruby*, I agree with Jen on the Rhoto drops. They do "sting" a bit - although sting is not the right word. It's a weird sensation, more minty than anything else. I close my eyes for about 15 seconds, and I'm good to go for the whole day! These drops are pretty amazing, and I agree with Jen, probably the best I've ever used. I think there is nothing for it but to try them!

*cmg*, I know on that dragon!!!! And *Jen*, you are not helping!!! And now they are already up for order on the Oberon site - but I've already spent so much money at the Chanel counter yesterday, and I'm still hoping against hope to get an iPad this month... But boy is the black cloud dragon pretty!!!! And somehow more girly than the sky dragon I have now, softer in a way (probably because of the roundness of the design), and I love those little clouds all over  What to do, what to do what to do??


----------



## albianne

I have a question for the ladies who use the Meteorites, I bought some the other day and am not really seeing any difference after using it, maybe I am not putting enough on?  I also bought the Hourglass Veil primer and like the feel of that on my skin.  For foundation and blush I only use my Temptu Air Brush makeup and I love it, wouldn't change it for any other make-up.  I thought I would buy the meteorites just to highlight my cheekbones, I quickly decided that the poof that comes with them is a useless applicator so I tried one of my own poofy brushes and it seems to pick up the powder off the meteorites no problem but am not really seeing a big difference once applied to my cheeks.  I bought color #1 as I am quite fair with pink undertones.  I also bought #2 for my daughter to go along with her Easter present.  I was also going to buy my daughter the beautiful turtle palette eye shadows that someone here posted a picture of until I did the research and discovered that they are only available at Holt Renfrew here in Calgary and they cost 79.00 - yikes, too pricey for my 19 yr old, even if she is treated like a princess lol


----------



## Jen

I'm finally on the couch too!  The first smoothie experiment was a bit rough, but I learned what to do (and a bit of what not to do...)  I think I pushed it on ingredients because I wanted all the goodness since I'm not feeling great.  I did an orange, apple, spinach, fresh strawberries & pineapple, a carrot, a stalk of celery, frozen wild blueberries, some water & a handful of ice.  More ice next time, it was a bit warm!  We just added ice and it keeps getting better.  My husband goes "mmmm, I can taste the healthiness..." ha ha!!  I'll get better at it, but it feels soooo good to get all this good stuff in me.  I have a ziploc full of stuff ready to toss in tomorrow morning to take to work.  

Albianne, the meteorites are definitely a subtle finish.  It's a very slight glow, but I can notice it on my skin.  I use the meteorites brush, but I doubt that makes that much of a difference.  

Okay, laying on the couch with my DX, goodnight ladies!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

In case anyone missed it when I mentioned it before, I turn my Meteorites container upside down and give it a few good shakes.  All the powder I need is on the lid when I turn it back over and open it.


----------



## skyblue

*Jen* and *Neo*, get well soon! *Jen*, keep drinking those healthy smoothies! They have made a huge difference in the way I feel. I have found that frozen strawberries and blueberries are cheaper, and add the necessary "chill factor".

My Mally arrived yesterday!  Finally! I had completely forgotten what was in the kit. I briefly checked out the contents, doing a quick swipe with the blush/highlighter and the finishing 'powder'. I haven't officially tried it and I already like it 100% more than the Tarte TSV. I'll give it a full test drive today.


----------



## Jane917

Just a quick note......thanks for all the good wishes for my Dad. He will be moved to the cardiac floor today from CICU. There is a special place in heaven for CICU nurses! Dad gets a bit stronger everyday. Russ and I will make a visit this morning, then drive over the mountains 130 miles to home. My brother is here from CA, and will stay as long as needed. We have no idea when he will be ready to leave the hospital, and if he will go to skilled nursing for a bit, or straight home. 

Can't remember who just got the Vitamix......enjoy the green smoothies. The cookbook that comes with it is fabulous. Our favorite has blueberries, spinach, strawberries, broccolli, ground flax seed.


----------



## corkyb

Ja


Jane917 said:


> Just a quick note......thanks for all the good wishes for my Dad. He will be moved to the cardiac floor today from CICU. There is a special place in heaven for CICU nurses! Dad gets a bit stronger everyday. Russ and I will make a visit this morning, then drive over the mountains 130 miles to home. My brother is here from CA, and will stay as long as needed. We have no idea when he will be ready to leave the hospital, and if he will go to skilled nursing for a bit, or straight home.
> 
> Can't remember who just got the Vitamix......enjoy the green smoothies. The cookbook that comes with it is fabulous. Our favorite has blueberries, spinach, strawberries, broccolli, ground flax seed.


Jane,
I am so glad for the good news on your father.
Paula


----------



## Neo

*Jane*, I'm so glad your Dad is doing so well, and you must be so relieved - and also happy to get back home! Have a safe drive and let us know when you are back home - and what else you have bought, and if you have been back to Sephora, and all that stuff 

*Skyblue*, thank you so much for the well wishes! Still not feeling so great (but looking amazing with my make-up, lol ), but starting to think that while I may drag this cold around for a few more days, the worst should be past in time for the week-end . I am sooooo glad you FINALLY got your Mally stuff, and, more importantly, that you love it all! Please let us know with details after you've tried it on and played with it some more 

*Jen*, how are you feeling today? Glad to see that you are having fun with your new toy ! AND it's healthy too, how awesome!


----------



## Jen

Feeling a little worse today, but I'm already getting better at the smoothies!  This thing is pretty amazing, I read through the cookbook and have a huge grocery list for recipes I want to try.  

I did find out that there is both a Chanel and a Dior counter at Macys at the mall 3 miles from my house, so I'll probably head up on Sunday.  Thanks Neo.......  
(Thankfully there is no Sephora at that mall, but there will likely also be a stop in H & M....)

Sorry you're still feeling crappy too Neo!  It's 67 dgrees right now and I don't have the energy to go outside!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane, good news about your dad.

Neo and Jen, I hope both of you are on the mend soon.

Today I tried my sample of Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua and my review is "WOW!"  It's really nice foundation that you can hardly tell you are wearing other than the fact that your skin has the very soft, nice and smooth fresh scrubbed glow to it.  I can hardly see my pores at all but yet the makeup does not look caked at all.  It was so easy to apply.  This may be a winner over the Amy Head although I'm using it with my AH primer and AH lavender cover stick under my eyes.


----------



## Neo

Kindle Gracie said:


> Jane, good news about your dad.
> 
> Neo and Jen, I hope both of you are on the mend soon.
> 
> Today I tried my sample of Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua and my review is "WOW!" It's really nice foundation that you can hardly tell you are wearing other than the fact that your skin has the very soft, nice and smooth fresh scrubbed glow to it. I can hardly see my pores at all but yet the makeup does not look caked at all. It was so easy to apply. This may be a winner over the Amy Head although I'm using it with my AH primer and AH lavender cover stick under my eyes.


Thank you KG! My cold is still not getting better, especially concerning the stuffed/runny nose, but the rest seems a bit in progress, i.e. feeling less sick, but I still can't breathe 

I am so glad you like the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua as much as I did and confirm how wonderful (and amazing!!!) it is - because really, as we know, my experience with foundation being nil until now ! I am happy just putting it on in the morning, and still amazed every evening when I get home to see that it's all still there, looking wonderful 

*Jen*, I think you are going to love it !!!!!!!!!!! How are you feeling today?

*Jane*, any news from your Dad? Hope you had a safe trip and are now enjoying being back home!

*Cobbie*, so glad you are enjoying your new phones! They look amazing (too bad I don't need a new one )

And for those wondering, I still haven't caved on the Oberon dragon, but it is in my cart....

Hahaha Cobbie - just read your reply  You know me way too well


----------



## Jen

Okay, okay, I give in   !  I hope I love this foundation as much as you guys do!  I'm going to go on Sunday I think.  I want to compare the Mat Lumiere as well, since I typically go for a matte finish.  But the foundation is ALL they are going to rope me into!!!  As I was putting on my makeup this morning I was thinking about how really happy I am with everything else from concealer to mascara - so it won't be hard to resist everything else!!  Well, except for the rest of the mall....because while I'm there, I might as well swing by all my favorite spots    

I ended up staying home from work yesterday because I had a fever, this morning I woke up at 3 with a migraine and was up until 5, so I'm a bit tired today!!  The fever is gone though, and I'm feeling a touch better - but with me the congestion is all up in my head, it's just starting to come down into my nose today.  I can still breathe, but I just feel tired and all around just yukky!!!  Unfortunately we have people coming over tonight (cancelling would just give me the even bigger headache of rescheduling), so I have to find a way to be energetic tonight!!  Vodka tonics usually make me social, so we'll see   !!


----------



## Jane917

Sounds like I am the only healthy one here, but I had my down days a couple of weeks ago! Hope you all are feeling better.

I am glad to be home working today. Amazing at how things pile up around you when you are not at work for a few days. 

I have not had an update of Dad from my brother yet today. Hopefully soon

I am still loving the Dior liquid mineral foundation and Hourglass Veil primer. They will both last me forever, since one little pump goes a long way! By the time I am done with the Dior, you guys will have about 6 months experience with the Chanel, and will be able to advise me.


----------



## Jen

I'm so glad to hear you're home Jane!  And the way I figure a lot of times, no news is good news.  Let us know what you hear.  

I think I'll have to stop by the Dior counter to try that one too before I commit.  They're both in Macy's, so it'll be easy!  Glad to hear you love yours too!


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> I think I'll have to stop by the Dior counter to try that one too before I commit. They're both in Macy's, so it'll be easy! Glad to hear you love yours too!


I don't think my Macy's has either Dior or Chanel. I will be interested to hear your comparison.


----------



## skyblue

I had to go to the mall today and I passed by the *Dior* and *Chanel* counters and didn't even peek! .


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> I had to go to the mall today and I passed by the *Dior* and *Chanel* counters and didn't even peek! .


How could you?? 

I caved on the Oberon . So weak...


----------



## Jen

Ha ha Neo! I'm glad you caved!  It makes me feel so much better, because I always do!  I'm going to be strong at Chanel tomorow, foundation only!  Yeah, we'll see......  

I got my Philosophy luminizer yesterday! I was excited to get it, I had resigned that it wold take forever like Neo's poreless defender!  I haven't had a chance to use it yet, but will today.  Neo and KK, do you guys use it all over your face? Or just in spots?  Under or over foundation?  I have a feeling I'll use it to highlight cheekbones, etc on top of makeup but under meteorites, but I'm just not sure!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

albianne said:


> I have a question for the ladies who use the Meteorites, I bought some the other day and am not really seeing any difference after using it, maybe I am not putting enough on? I also bought the Hourglass Veil primer and like the feel of that on my skin. For foundation and blush I only use my Temptu Air Brush makeup and I love it, wouldn't change it for any other make-up. I thought I would buy the meteorites just to highlight my cheekbones, I quickly decided that the poof that comes with them is a useless applicator so I tried one of my own poofy brushes and it seems to pick up the powder off the meteorites no problem but am not really seeing a big difference once applied to my cheeks. I bought color #1 as I am quite fair with pink undertones. I also bought #2 for my daughter to go along with her Easter present. I was also going to buy my daughter the beautiful turtle palette eye shadows that someone here posted a picture of until I did the research and discovered that they are only available at Holt Renfrew here in Calgary and they cost 79.00 - yikes, too pricey for my 19 yr old, even if she is treated like a princess lol


Hey albianne, I love my Meteorites but the result is subtle. Now subtle is very good for me at my age in my profession but it might not work for you. There is an overall brightening and softening effect for me. I do use a powder brush, that also made a difference. The Meteorite brush could very well be better even than that.

I'm using 02 beige but think I'll go with the luminous next time.


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> How could you??
> 
> I caved on the Oberon . So weak...


How could I? Easy, well sort of , because I ordered an iPad sleeve from ClevelandGirlie over at Etsy. It's the one that Julip raved about that looks like tooled leather. I figure the source of that fabric is quite likely to run dry soon, and I really love the looks of it. 

I have enough makeup right now so it was easier to sashay by the counters. I avoided eye contact with the makeup artists because they can smell weakness.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I think this is new, but i just saw urban decay primer potion in a tube on the sephora website...I've read complaints in a few places about people not being able to get everything out of the bottles so wanted to post in case anyone needs some.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Does anybody use wen haircare?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Kindle Krista: I got the foundation yesterday...thank you soooo much!


----------



## VictoriaP

*Cobbie*--thanks for the review on the phones! I'll have to take a closer look at them, sounds like they might be a good fit.

*cmg.sweet*--thanks for the post on the UDPP in a tube. I'd been procrastinating on buying these, more just a "well, I'll make it down to Sephora eventually" thing, but still, as cute as their original packaging is, it's really impractical. Having it in a tube will be much better!

So having said that--today's roundup.

Sephora--UDPP in Sin and Original in the new tubes (and why ARE they $1 more? Need to see, maybe they're a bit larger?), plus Daily Brush Cleaner (had to get to that $50), and a sample tube of DDF Advanced Moisture Defense UV cream. http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P241012 I still need to come up with some lipstick/lip gloss options, but that really needs to be an in person visit to try things out, I think, as I'm terrible about returning stuff by mail.

Sweet Libertine update--product has shipped from the earlier order and should be here Monday or Tuesday. I did place another order today, knowing that it may be a month before it arrives (or it may be sooner, just depends). At least I've set the expectation in my head that it will be a while, so hopefully it won't bother me too much if it does take that long. Couldn't resist the 50% off all green shadows in honor of St. Patrick's Day. LOL I found a tutorial for a very dramatic eye, far more so than I'd ever wear regularly, but something that might work well for a costume setup planned for later this year, and I figured picking up the shadows now--especially at that discount!--would give me plenty of time to practice it. So today's purchases were Blue Dragonfly, Poison, Glacier, and their Irish Eyes glitter shadow. That, BTW, will bring me to 16 different shades of eyeshadow. I doubt I've had more than four shades since high school! Their Eyeshadow of the Month club is open for signups until the 31st, and I suspect I'm going to try it. Working on being a little more adventurous with this sort of thing. 

Oh--and bought a Fitbit through Amazon last week. It was DOA; contacted Fitbit directly, and while it wasn't *quite* as hassle free as I'd've preferred, they did send me a replacement that arrived in a reasonable timeframe, along with a free ship label for the return. The new unit seems to be working fine, though it's depressing to see how little activity I'm getting in right now. That's something I'll have to work on a bit over the coming weeks.


----------



## Kindle Krista

Hippie2MARS said:


> Kindle Krista: I got the foundation yesterday...thank you soooo much!


Glad I spotted this post  Yay!! Happy it finally arrived!

Not feeling all that great today so I'm going to have to catch up on the rest of the posts later.


----------



## Neo

Oh no *KK*, not you too !!!!!! Hope you get well soon and take advantage of the week-end to rest well!

*Victoria*: nice haul 

*Jen*, how are you feeling?

I haven't been using my illuminizer since I got the Chanel foundation, as I don't know how to add it, and to be honest, the foundation on its own does an amazing job at giving a glow, and nothing more is really needed (even though I still use my Meteorites as finishing powder). I actually can't wait to hear back form you tomorrow after you've had a chance to try it, along with the Dior one 

However, I had to run out briefly today to run a couple of errands (but nothing exciting, groceries and stuff), and didn't want to go through the whole foundation and stuff routine, so then I just used the illuminizer and powder. I use it all over the face, it's just so lovely 

*cmg*, I don't use wen hair products but have been intrigued by them a few times. What has always held me back is that they seem to take a lot of time to use (and I wash my hair everyday because I go to the gym early before work, so things have to go fast after that!), and because the reviews are either loving or hating it, with nothing in between - and well, I'm very happy with my Bumble and Bumble thickening shampoo. But I would be very curious to hear more about the wen from trusted fellow KBers


----------



## skyblue

*Cmg.sweet*, I use the wen lavender as a leave in conditioner. I don't use it as shampoo. I use Aveda products.


----------



## corkyb

I love Aveda hair products.  ALL of them that I have ever tried.  Love their body lotions too.  Especially, the Carribean line and the hand care one; I can't think of the correct name, but htey have one for hands and one for feet.  I did buy their green science moisturizer and I may be switching to that from Bobbi Brown.  I love it.  This was after I had a green science facial and peel for half price on each.  I am going to be buying three or four of them as it was, without a doubt, the best facial i Have had results wise.

I love the Illuminizer to use all over as a throw on instead of foundation on days I am not going to work and am just running around.  I even wore it with no foundation out to dinner and a movie tonight.  I think that's how I like it best, with some meteorites thrown over the top.  It's almost too much on top of foundation.  For me, anywa.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> *cmg*, I don't use wen hair products but have been intrigued by them a few times. What has always held me back is that they seem to take a lot of time to use (and I wash my hair everyday because I go to the gym early before work, so things have to go fast after that!), and because the reviews are either loving or hating it, with nothing in between - and well, I'm very happy with my Bumble and Bumble thickening shampoo. But I would be very curious to hear more about the wen from trusted fellow KBers


Sounds like we're both on the same page. I wish they had a smaller "try it" size and I'd try it and share results but I'm not interested in spending that much and being one of the "hate its".


----------



## cmg.sweet

Hmm, I may have to look into the Aveda products.  

Since corkyb mentioned it...does anyone else like to do facials at home?  If so, what product do you like?  I love a good spa facial, but not real practical where I live, so I'm looking for good options for at home.


----------



## Jen

I'm feeling a bit better today, how about you Neo? And KK? Sorry to hear you're not feeling well either, it's all over the place!  I still feel low on energy, but am less stuffy in the head. I'm really excited to go foundation shopping today!  But first lunch with some friends, one who lives in Florida I only see a few times a year.  Then back home to bust through normal Sunday chores, laundry,etc.  I will report back on what foundation wins!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, while you are foundation shipping, take a whiff of the Chanel blush!  Man, the smell alone is enough to make you buy it.  It has the most gorgeous smell.

And speaking of smell....do any of you wear any of the Chanel fragrances?  They gave me oodles of samples (even mascara) and I'm really liking the Chanel Chance but I forget which version.


----------



## Barbiedull

Laura Mercier $25 off $75 coupon: birthday0311

http://www.lauramercier.com/store/home.jsp

(They have free shipping on $50.)
They are also running a special that gives a free full-sized primer if you order 2 items from their
"Flawless Face" subcategories under Makeup.

You can also choose 3 samples upon checkout.

I bought 2 Silk Crème foundation that are $42 each, and received the free primer. 
My total was $59 + tax for 3 full size products and 3 samples.


----------



## corkyb

Barbiedull said:


> Laura Mercier $25 off $75 coupon: birthday0311
> 
> http://www.lauramercier.com/store/home.jsp
> 
> (They have free shipping on $50.)
> They are also running a special that gives a free full-sized primer if you order 2 items from their
> "Flawless Face" subcategories under Makeup.
> 
> You can also choose 3 samples upon checkout.
> 
> I bought 2 Silk Crème foundation that are $42 each, and received the free primer.
> My total was $59 + tax for 3 full size products and 3 samples.


Is she the one the sells the poreless defender that takes so long to be delivered but everyone loves? Can someone tell me about that product? Is it a moisturizer, foundation, powder? What color did you all buy if it comes in a color? I seem to have missed a bunch of posts on that topic other than, "Where the hell is it, and I love it".


----------



## Barbiedull

Paula, I think that is Mally.
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A199513.desc.Mally-Beauty-Poreless-Face-Defender-with-Sponge
I think this is it...


----------



## Jen

corkyb said:


> Is she the one the sells the poreless defender that takes so long to be delivered but everyone loves? Can someone tell me about that product? Is it a moisturizer, foundation, powder? What color did you all buy if it comes in a color? I seem to have missed a bunch of posts on that topic other than, "Where the hell is it, and I love it".


Ha ha! Yeah, that sums it up! It is by Mally. It's kind of hard to explain, but it's basically a clear compact that totally demattifies your skin. I use it instead of powder in the middle of the day when I start to get shiny. I have never used anything like it! It keeps the shine away all day. It's sort of a clear hard gel.

Great LM deal, I might look at that later, but I don't need anything!


----------



## Barbiedull

Jen said:


> Great LM deal, I might look at that later, but I don't need anything!


 I didn't need anything either! I kept hearing good reviews on the foundation, so I thought it was a good time to try it with the coupon and freebies.


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, I can't wait to hear form you on your "foundation trip"!!!!!!!!

Like KG said, do also take a look at their blushes: the one I got is honestly the prettiest thing I've ever seen (and yes, it smells lovely).

To be honest, and after a few days of use now: I will not stray from the Chanel foundation and blush (ever, I think, they are just THAT nice!). I'm glad I got those 2 brushes: Cobbie said I won't need others ever, and I believe her, they are of exceptional quality, and not that much more expensive that the Sephora ones (which shed like crazy), so again, totally worth it.

The lipstick is nice, as I really like the color Raymond picked for me, but honestly, the Rouge G is a much nicer lipstick altogether: much smoother and creamier, and with longer staying power. So I guess that by the time I'm done with the Chanel I'll be looking for a new color again and will go back to the Guerlain. Same with the lip crayon: nice, but I don't think nicer than others.

I really like the eyebrow crayon, it works very well for me, but don't know if it's better than any other brand as I've never had another, lol. I do like that the other end of the crayon is a brush, it comes in VERY handy and just gives a very nice finish. So I may just stick with that and not even bother trying another brand (plus, I think it will last a long long time anyway).

For the concealer: it's nice, but honestly not nicer than my former Givenchy (which also works very well with my new foundation, as I've tried them together). I will be using my Chanel concealer that I bought because it is really nice (and I don't want to risk another trip to Bloomingdales just to bring it back, lol), but I don't think I will re-buy, but will go back to my Givenchy which is a tad cheaper and really just as nice.

As for perfumes... I've worn Mitsouko from Guerlain (surprise, lol) for years (like at least 10), and in general, really love Guerlain fragrances above all others. However, I am now wearing Angel, from Thierry Mugler, which I used to wear when I was around 18 or so - but at the time it was a tad heavy for my age. I'm now happy to have reunited with it and will most probably stick with it for at least 10 years or so, as I strongly identify with the fragrance, for some reason


----------



## cmg.sweet

I used to love a Davidoff fragrance (can't remember the name), but I can't have anything scented in the house or else DH has issues.  Had to get rid of my candles and perfumes when we got married...he's real lucky I like having him around!


----------



## Asphodel

If we're going to talk about fragrances I have to mention Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab. I've been wearing BPAL oils for a few years now and although I occasionally wear other fragrances I like the oils the best. There's a huge variety of scents (all hand-blended and very creative) so there's something for almost every taste. The only downside is that when you apply perfume oils to your skin, sometimes your skin chemistry doesn't work with the oil and you don't end up with the scent you wanted. For example, I love the smell of oils that include amber, but when I wear an oil that contains it, the scent ends up somewhat baby powder-ish. It doesn't smell bad, but it's not what I'm going for. 

There's one particular oil that I consider to be "my" fragrance - it's called Madame Moriarty.

It sounds like the folks who were feeling poorly are doing better now, glad to read it. 

*Neo*, thanks for the updates on your Chanel. It sounds lovely - lucky for me there isn't a Chanel counter around here!

*CMG*, thanks for the tip on the UD eye primer in a tube - I've been waffling on buying the "Sin" potion but was a bit iffy about the bottle. The new tube is in my shopping basket at Sephora.com but I haven't pulled the trigger yet. 

*Corkyb* - I love Aveda too! We have an Aveda day spa here that I enjoy.


----------



## cmg.sweet

YW about the tip on the primer tubes.  I was reading on another board about ladies cutting the genie bottle in half and scooping out all the primer that is left behind when your wand can't reach it (all in the curves, etc) and how much there was left that some had been throwing away cause they couldn't get to it so when I saw that I decided I'd share with everybody.

Any fragrance named Madame Moriarty has to be intriguing!


----------



## dharts

Oooo, can I jump in? I just stumbled across this thread. I'm a rabid bargain hunter. 

Two recent buys. I got the Relic Natalie satchel handbag, list price $58, for $28 at the local Peebles with a 30% off printable coupon plus store sale. I got the green, love the pockets on the sides, which are almost 8 inches wide by 7 inches deep and perfect for carrying my Kindle plus its case and a bunch of other stuff. The purse isn't that wide, the pockets sort of wrap around a bit.
http://shop.stagestores.com/handbags-accessories/need-copy-natalie-double-shoulder-44-silver-no.html?fromCategory=9
If anyone wants to mail order one, current deal is 20% off everything and $2.99 shipping, although if you sign up for their emails they'll send you one for 25% off.

My real killer deal though is finding the $100 Waring Pro popcorn maker, the kind like the old fashioned popcorn makers, on clearance at the local Target. The ones in the box were on sale for $49.99, the display one was $34. I went ahead and got the display. It had everything except the instruction book, which I downloaded from the Waring website, and the box. I've been wanting this popcorn maker for a while so I was thrilled.

http://www.target.com/Waring-Pro-Popcorn-Maker/dp/B001J1MODK


----------



## cmg.sweet

dharts said:


> Oooo, can I jump in? I just stumbled across this thread. I'm a rabid bargain hunter.
> 
> Two recent buys. I got the Relic Natalie satchel handbag, list price $58, for $28 at the local Peebles with a 30% off printable coupon plus store sale. I got the green, love the pockets on the sides, which are almost 8 inches wide by 7 inches deep and perfect for carrying my Kindle plus its case and a bunch of other stuff. The purse isn't that wide, the pockets sort of wrap around a bit.
> http://shop.stagestores.com/handbags-accessories/need-copy-natalie-double-shoulder-44-silver-no.html?fromCategory=9
> If anyone wants to mail order one, current deal is 20% off everything and $2.99 shipping, although if you sign up for their emails they'll send you one for 25% off.
> 
> My real killer deal though is finding the $100 Waring Pro popcorn maker, the kind like the old fashioned popcorn makers, on clearance at the local Target. The ones in the box were on sale for $49.99, the display one was $34. I went ahead and got the display. It had everything except the instruction book, which I downloaded from the Waring website, and the box. I've been wanting this popcorn maker for a while so I was thrilled.
> 
> http://www.target.com/Waring-Pro-Popcorn-Maker/dp/B001J1MODK


That handbag is fabulous!!!


----------



## dharts

It's faux leather but nice faux leather. The colors are prettier than the photos. The only thing I don't like is the pretty useless center divider pocket. It's made of fabric with no reinforcing material so it's too flimsy to hold anything and it's pretty shallow. They should have either made it deeper, reinforced it or put a zipper on it. But it does have a nice zip pocket inside and a cell phone pocket.

The outside pockets are fab. It's lightweight too. I like a purse that doesn't way five pounds before I get any of my stuff in it.


----------



## skyblue

Now we are sniffing *CHANEL BLUSHES*?  . Do they smell as good as Meteorites? I love that scent! 

I am hooked on Marc Jacobs Daisy: Fresh floral, not cloying!


----------



## Neo

Hahaha!!! Nah, nothing smells as good as the Meteorites!!!! But then again, I'm totally addicted to that smell - if only Guerlain made a perfume with that fragrance!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Now we are sniffing *CHANEL BLUSHES*?  . Do they smell as good as Meteorites? I love that scent!


I say, yes. Yes they just might.


----------



## skyblue

Ha ha! . I would love a Meteorites scented body lotion, drawer sachets, or scented spray for linens.  Hmmm!


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> Ha ha! . I would love a Meteorites scented body lotion, drawer sachets, or scented spray for linens. Hmmm!


I think we should put Febreeze and Guerlain in touch with each other too...


----------



## Sendie

Asphodel said:


> If we're going to talk about fragrances I have to mention Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab. I've been wearing BPAL oils for a few years now and although I occasionally wear other fragrances I like the oils the best. There's a huge variety of scents (all hand-blended and very creative) so there's something for almost every taste. The only downside is that when you apply perfume oils to your skin, sometimes your skin chemistry doesn't work with the oil and you don't end up with the scent you wanted. For example, I love the smell of oils that include amber, but when I wear an oil that contains it, the scent ends up somewhat baby powder-ish. It doesn't smell bad, but it's not what I'm going for.
> 
> There's one particular oil that I consider to be "my" fragrance - it's called Madame Moriarty.
> (


I love BPAL!! I have trouble with most fragrances giving me headaches, but since BPAL uses natural oils, I've never had this trouble from their products. My favorite - just my luck - is one of their limited editions so I'll never be able to get it again (Black Butterfly Moon). My husband's favorite is Morocco on me. My son also wears their oils.


----------



## gajitldy

Cory...was the Davidoff called Cool Water?  I love that fragrance and get lots of compliments.  Don't know if they still make it though.

Diane


----------



## cmg.sweet

gajitldy said:


> Cory...was the Davidoff called Cool Water? I love that fragrance and get lots of compliments. Don't know if they still make it though.
> 
> Diane


Nope. That one I would have remembered cause my brother has worn it for about the last 15 years (it's my go to Christmas gift when I can't think of anything else).

Just broke down and found the bottle (since I can't wear perfume anymore I just kept the bottle and sniff it sometimes) and it is Goodlife by Davidoff. It can be strong when not applied correctly (like spraying into the air and walking through it 2 mins. later) but to me a romantic smell.

I also used to wear the first Celine Dion fragrance, but that was cause the boyfriend at the time liked it. It smelled good but wasn't my first choice.


----------



## Jen

I'm back from the mall!!  I ended up with the Chanel Aqualumiere, you were right Neo!!  It's amazing.  I went to the Chanel counter first, and the woman there was so sweet and helpful.  We tried a few, then decided on the shade.  I told her to hang on a minute, and went over to the Dior counter.  The women there were, well, not as nice or helpful.  No color seemed exactly right, although the closest one was the one I would have bought online!  The Chanel one was just a better color match, and felt maybe a touch lighter than the Dior.  The Dior is a nice foundation though, and if I hadn't tried the Chanel first I may have ended up perfectly happy with it.  I was good, that's ALL I got!!  She gave me a few skin care samples, an I did pass the blush - but moved on.  Maybe when I feel like I need one, but between Benetint and the Guerlain bronzer I'm perfectly happy.  I can't wait to try it out for the day tomorrow!  Thanks for the recommendation Neo, I think I'm going to be really happy with it!!  

I was pretty good at the mall, too - I went to New York & Company and spent a bit, but ended up getting nothing else.  It was pretty easy, I don't really need anything!  I've been splurging waaaaay too much lately!!  

I NEVER used to be a perfume person, ever.  I am now, but I'm very picky about what I wear.  I've been wearing Gucci by Gucci for a few years, and I love that.  I recently got a bottle of Calvin Klein Euphoria and like that a lot too.


----------



## Neo

Yaayyyyy Jen!!!!! I've been stalking this thread, waiting to hear from you, lol  !

I'm so glad you liked the Chanel foundation too (isn't it amazing?), and very proud of how good you've been  . Sorry the Dior ladies weren't really nice (I hate when it's like that, especially when buying things that are supposed to make you feel better!), but I agree that their foundation is really nice nonetheless - I mean, if it hadn't been for the Dior foundation, I still wouldn't be wearing any! Dior is the one who got me rethinking the whole concept  

Did you get a foundation brush with it - or maybe you already have one (I must be the only person on earth to not have had that in my make-up kit!)?

I don't know how it compares to other foundations, but I find the Chanel so easy to put on, it's a breeze: it kind of fells like magic to me every morning - a few sweeps of my brush, and voila, perfect skin with a glow  !

And at least that's SOMETHING to look forward to for a Monday morning ...

So again: yaaaaayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, I have a foundation brush but I've been putting it on with a sponge wedge.  It IS so easy to put on and blends in so perfectly.


----------



## Jen

I'm so excited to try it tomorrow!! I have a foundation brush, it was in my Sigma kit.  It was the one brush I didn't think I needed, so I'm glad I have it now!  I'll experiment with sponges and the brush, we'll see what I like best.  I have never used a liquid foundation, so this is new territory for me! But fun territory!

How is the weekend over already?!  I'm just starting to feel better!  I ended up feeling even worse yesterday and spent all night on the couch.  Now it's time to go to work!


----------



## VictoriaP

Just buzzing in, spent most of the weekend down with a migraine, unfortunately.  The good news is that the Sweet Libertine eyeshadows should be here tomorrow!  *happy dance*

Question:  anyone try the Ole Henrickson product line?  I'd gotten a sample of their Truth Revealed daily creme from Sephora, and the first time or two I'd tried it, I wasn't impressed.  But I used a bit more of it today as I'm really struggling with dry patches on my face right now, and it seems to be helping.  I really need to find a good moisturizer, and something to deal with the "expressive" forehead fine line wrinkles that are adding 5+ years to my face at the moment.  (Botox is not an option here, did it for migraines already with no effect on those, and well, I like being able to move my eyebrows.  And being able to spend money on other things!  LOL)

Thoughts/suggestions/ideas/recommendations?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I confess.  I bought the Chanel Espiegle blush.  It's new for spring and gorgeous.  I don't know if I enjoy wearing it or smelling it more.  

I also just placed a Amy Head order.  

This past weekend, I cleaned out all my old makeup that I never wear - got out all of that old Revlon etc.  Now all of my good nice makeup is all organized and easy to get to and not crowded.


----------



## Addie

Jen, glad to hear you love that Chanel foundation as well!

Neo, I'm probably one of the only people not to have a foundation brush. I don't use foundation much, but when I do I usually use my fingers or a Beauty Blender. If I get the new Chanel foundation, I may consider getting a brush with it, though.

Victoria, sorry to hear about your migraine!

KG, I'm so jealous. I haven't been to the mall in a while, but I've been lusting after that Chanel Espiegle blush. The colour looks so pretty.

As far as perfume, I usually don't use perfume. But my current favorite is Versace's Bright Crystal. It's just a nice, fresh smell.


----------



## corkyb

VictoriaP said:


> Just buzzing in, spent most of the weekend down with a migraine, unfortunately. The good news is that the Sweet Libertine eyeshadows should be here tomorrow! *happy dance*
> 
> Question: anyone try the Ole Henrickson product line? I'd gotten a sample of their Truth Revealed daily creme from Sephora, and the first time or two I'd tried it, I wasn't impressed. But I used a bit more of it today as I'm really struggling with dry patches on my face right now, and it seems to be helping. I really need to find a good moisturizer, and something to deal with the "expressive" forehead fine line wrinkles that are adding 5+ years to my face at the moment. (Botox is not an option here, did it for migraines already with no effect on those, and well, I like being able to move my eyebrows. And being able to spend money on other things! LOL)
> 
> Thoughts/suggestions/ideas/recommendations?


Victoria,
Try the Aveda Green Science. It's really nice.
Paula


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, this is what we need for our new makeup. (I actually have room for this in my master bath, but will not purchase it. )


----------



## crebel

I am so afraid to tiptoe into this thread even though I read it every day . I need you to talk to me about foundation brushes. Really, I didn't know there was such a thing - for liquid or cream foundation? I always use a sponge, but I hate to re-use them, so throw away after every application. How do you apply liquid foundation with a brush? What do I need to look for?

tiptoeing back out now


----------



## Someone Nameless

We've got another one!  Somebody grab her before she gets away!     

Hi and welcome to the dark side.


----------



## Neo

crebel said:


> I am so afraid to tiptoe into this thread even though I read it every day . I need you to talk to me about foundation brushes. Really, I didn't know there was such a thing - for liquid or cream foundation? I always use a sponge, but I hate to re-use them, so throw away after every application. How do you apply liquid foundation with a brush? What do I need to look for?
> 
> tiptoeing back out now


COME BAAAAAACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And welcome to the AA thread !

As we all know, I'm no foundation specialist, and all my knowledge is not even one week old , but this is what Raymond from the Chanel counter told me:

When using liquid foundation, you have 3 options on how to apply it: you can use your fingers, which works very well as you blend in with your fingers and so get a better feel for it, but it's messy. You can use a sponge, but you end up using a lot of product and well, as you said, you either have to wash sponges all the time or you keep on throwing them away and buying new ones. Or you can use a brush, which you only need to wipe after application (on a kleenex), and wash every week or every other week. The brush allows you to be the least wasteful in the amount of product you need to use. He said that you know how to use a brush with foundation after having done it 4 times, but the Chanel foundation I got is so smooth that I found application with the brush to be a breeze from the first time.

To use it, I apply a little bit of the liquid foundation on the back of my left hand (because I hold the brush in my right hand). I dab the brush into the foundation, and then dab it on my face and just "stretch" it all over my face. I start with dabs on my cheeks, then nose, then forehead, then chin. A tiny little bit goes a long way.

So obviously, I bought the Chanel foundation brush right then and there and this is what I have been using since Wednesday - and this is the extent of all my knowledge in the area


----------



## skyblue

Nope, fingers in my ears, humming a happy tune! I am NOT getting the Chanel foundation! . *Kindle Gracie*, I am not sniffing the blush either!  . I know that ploy! . *Cobbie*, help stop the insanity! Can you imagine the shopping shenanigans if we all lived in the same community?

*Victoria*, I hope you feel better soon!

I have a nifty decorative box from one of the hobby stores that I keep my makeup in. I edited my stash, but I need to do more . Not that I have any plans.......


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, we need to see a picture of that box please.  You do need to sniff the bush!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Blush. Darn predictive text!


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, did you make pasta or potatoes for your "beuf"? Tres Bon, oui?

*Kindle Gracie* you are a bad influence on me! We have already established remarkable similarities!

Let me see what I can find. Think train case...animal print with leather straps 

Cobble, too funny!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Well, with all this new make-up, I decided to renew my lipstick wardrobe, so off to eBay I went and I've now ordered SIX tubes of LipSense!

I got:
Praline Rose (a beige pink)
Cranberry (a slightly brownish red)
Round Rose (a deep brownish mauve)
Pink Heart (a true pink rose)
Fantasy Fuscia (a shimmery bright purplish pink)
Kiss Me Katie (a very light nude pink)

Plus FOUR glosses:
Sand
Pearl
Pink Glitter
Glossy

I already have it in BluRed (the ONLY red lipstick I've found that will stay on me), Currant, Plum and Party Pink. 

I LOVE this stuff! It is the ONLY lip product I use because it stays put all day long. Period. I found a seller on eBay selling it 3 colors (of your choice) PLUS 3 glosses (also of your choice) for $45 with FREE SHIPPING! This stuff average $15 PER TUBE on eBay and $18-$25 a tube through distributors, so it's a terrific deal (and no, I don't know the seller personally).  I can't hardly wait to pair this with my new Mally and Tarte finds! 

I've found that I like the Mally and Tarte glosses over this, so they won't go to waste after all.


----------



## Barbiedull

crebel said:


> I am so afraid to tiptoe into this thread even though I read it every day . tiptoeing back out now


 I SO understand this. It is very informative reading though!


----------



## Jen

CHRIS!!!!  Don't run, stay here!  I did the same thing for so long, then got sucked in and now have SO much fun stuff!!  Yes, I have probably spent entirely too much money, but I love everything.  It's such a fun place here!!!  

I am so glad you asked that question, and thanks Neo for the answer!!  I am also a liquid foundation novice, and have never used a brush before.  I wish I would have read your answer before this morning, I used a sponge and hated it!  It sucked up SO much product!  I used way more than I thought I'd have to, so hopefully that will be different tomorrow when I use the brush.  The Chanel lady used a sponge, which is why I did this morning.  I feel so much better knowing that the brush won't need to use as much.  I kept having to squeeze more out, and just kept thinking - if I have to do this every day, this bottle will go in no time!  Then looking at the foundation soaked sponge just made me sad.  

Now, the foundation - LOVE it.  I got a haircut on Saturday too, so I've already been in the bathroom checking myself out twice this morning   ! This is the only place I'd admit that......but I have!  I can't even believe how well it just melts into my skin and gives it a glow.  I'm so happy I got it!!  Thanks again Neo!  And to all you ladies who haven't caved....you really should!  But don't use a sponge   !


----------



## gajitldy

Victoria -- I am in my upper 50's and have extremely dry skin.  I have tried everything from drugstore brands to high end products.  I have recently been using an inexpensive ($10 ish) product called Bio Oil.  It is truly a miracle worker.  I also use it on my hands because of horrible cuticles and the difference is truly amazing.  A little bit goes a long way.  Many reviews on Amazon.  I got mine in CVS.  HIGHLY recommended.

Diane


----------



## crebel

Jen said:


> CHRIS!!!! Don't run, stay here! I did the same thing for so long, then got sucked in and now have SO much fun stuff!! Yes, I have probably spent entirely too much money, but I love everything. It's such a fun place here!!!


Thanks for the welcome and the info ladies! I am fairly safe here because I don't like to shop online (doesn't feel like "real" money until the credit card bill comes - I have more self control if I am handing over the cash). Couple that with having to travel 90 minutes to get to a large enough shopping city, I don't have the access to immediate shopping gratification!

We have one department store with higher-end make-up counters (Clinique and the like). I will check there for the Chanel foundation brush. Otherwise, something like Sally's Beauty Supply is my only other option. Is that what they are called, foundation brushes? Natural bristles, synthetic? Brush shape, handle length recommendations? Anyone use a brush with cream foundation? I'll be back in the "big city" at my sister's house in April, so can do some more serious shopping then.


----------



## Jen

Wow, I would be much safer if I didn't PREFER to shop online!!  I go physically shopping pretty infrequently, malls kind of make me claustrophobic.  I have a two hour cap - if I'm there for two hours, almost on the dot I start flipping out and have to leave!  It's kind of weird.  The only person on the planet I will shop with is my mom, because she is almost freakishly the exact same way.  Non-mall scenarios are totally different though.  If I can go outside in between, I'm good.      

Anywho, when I was doing a ton of research on which brushes to buy, I found out that for some applications natural brushes are better, and for others synthetic or even blended brushes are better.  I bought from Sigma, and their foundation brush is synthetic.  I don't know why, but there you go!  I haven't walked in a Sally's for YEARS - back when I straightened my hair 15 years ago the only place you could buy a hair straightener was at Sally's.  Now, ironically, I'm trying to get my hair curlier - meanwhile there are amazing hair straighteners everywhere!  Kind of like there are now finally long pants - I used to only be able to wear Levi's because they had a 34" inseam.  Anyway - way off topic there.....I bet Sally's would have something, but I'm not sure about the quality.  When buying makeup brushes, at least in my opinion after getting the Sigma brushes - quality wins.  It makes a pretty big difference from what I've experienced so far.


----------



## cmg.sweet

The clinique foundation brush is nice...costs $30


----------



## Barbiedull

Cobbie...a new Estee Lauder tote. http://www.esteelauder.com/promotions/gwp.tmpl?cm_mmc=email-_-March-_-032111_GWP-_-gwp


----------



## Jen

I forgot to mention in my excitement over my new foundation that anyone out there that does not own a Vitamix absolutely should.  I'm already OBSESSED with this thing!  I have had 2 smoothies a day, and I can feel the difference in energy already.  I'm sitting here drinking spinach, broccoli, grapes, pineapple, an apple, strawberries, yogurt, pom juice and flax seed.  And it's amazing.  I can't wait to try all the different recipes and start making some fresh soup and ice cream.  Going through all the low quality blenders that I have, watching this thing obliterate anything put into it into a creamy texture just blows my mind.  I already know I will never regret this purchase.   

One thing I did discover this morning that making it the night before just doesn't work.  I was trying to save myself the time and effort this morning, but it just isn't the same.  Looks like I'll be waking up another 10 minutes earlier to have time to make one fresh every morning, but it will totally be worth it.  Plus knowing I can actually get fruit and vegetables into my husband first thing in the morning helps make it worth it too.    

Neo, I woke up at 5:30 this morning and thought of you.  I have NO idea how you get up and go to the gym every day, you're my hero.  The only chance I have with working out is after work, I wish I was more of a morning person!  Half the trouble is that I can never get into bed before 11:00.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> "...travel 90 minutes to get to a large enough shopping city..."


Jordan Creek Mall in West Des Moines ?? Boy did I get in trouble there ! Teavana ships !!


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, I'm sooo glad you like your new foundation, and really, try it with the brush: I use so little, I was actually thinking this morning that I probably have enough for at least 6 months, even using it every day! 2 little drops are enough (one drop for each half of the face). One other thing I forgot to tell you, and not sure if the Chanel lady warned you: you need to shake your foundation well before using it, or you would have some watery/oily film sitting on top and coming out of the bottle first.

And lalalalalalala I can't hear you about the Vitamix!!!!! 

About the getting up at 5:30 to get to the gym: I'm so not a morning person, you have no idea! But going to the gym at night didn't work for me either: I had too much energy and just couldn't sleep after that, was having dinner way too late, and also had a hard time sticking to it because I was tired after a whole day at work, and there would always be stuff coming in between - like the occasional dinner with friends, an evening out or something. So I thought I'd give the morning a try. I won't lie: the first week was horrible, and it's still not a pleasure, but there is a real satisfaction to have that done first thing in the morning, and to know that no matter what happens, I've already done something for myself and my health (and that I can eat whatever I want, lol). And I sleep like a baby now, and get to bed earlier (because I'm just beat by the end of the day, and also because else it's mission impossible to get up the next day, lol). So in the end, it works for me, and I've been at it for almost a year now, and only missed a couple of days in all that time! I know you can do it too!!!!!!!!!!!

*Chris*, my Chanel foundation brush is also synthetic. Raymond said that synthetic brushes are better for foundation because they absorb less product, so they are better at just transferring the product from your hand to your face. My Chanel blush brush however, is made of natural hair. I find that I like brushes that don't have too long of a handle: I'm not a professional make up artist, and tend to get pretty close to the mirror while applying stuff, so a long handle really gets in the way for me . For that, the Chanel brushes are perfect for me (but oh so pricey, so I don't think I'll end up replacing all my brushes with them - but I'm glad about the 2 I got.

I'm like Jen, sadly (but not surprisingly though, as we are, after all, twins ), as I have very little patience shopping in physical stores, but have discovered myself a true talent for on-line shopping 

*Hippie2MARS*: way to go on those lipsticks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I always admire everyone who has more than one lipstick, because I'm the kind of person who always only has one favorite, and then that's all I end up using (I brought all the lip stuff I bought in the last couple of months - while I was "searching myself"  - back to Sephora the other day). You are going to have so much fun with all the different colors!!!!!

*Skyblue*, I ended up going with pasta with my Boeuf, and OMG!!!!!!! It was almost


Spoiler



orgasmic


 it was so good!!!! Bless Julia Child !!!!!!


----------



## crebel

NapCat said:


> Jordan Creek Mall in West Des Moines ?? Boy did I get in trouble there ! Teavana ships !!


Yes, very dangerous place! Best place for high heel shoe shopping in Iowa. Do they have a Teavana? If they do, this could be bad...

Neo and Jen, thanks for the info on synthetic vs natural brushes. I am completely relearning how to apply my makeup since cataract surgery. I always had to get right up to the magnifying mirror to see what I was doing without my glasses. Now I either have to stand back or wear readers to see close - I haven't quite got the hang of peering up or down through readers to put on eye makeup. I think for the same reason, a longer handled foundation brush would probably be more comfortable now. Relearning how to do makeup is a pain, sigh.

I wish one of you lived close enough to come go shopping with me! I love to shop, but don't have anyone here that enjoys it just for the fun of it.


----------



## Jen

I would looooove to have the workout finished by the time I went to work!  What a difference that would make!  My biggest problem is that with my husband teaching guitar, he's usually not done until 8:30, and isn't home or upstairs from his studio until at least 9.  If I got up at 5:30 every day, I'd need to be in bed by 10 - giving me only an hour a day with him - and sometimes he isn't home until 9:30.  It makes things kind of rough.  And I am CRANKY in the morning!!  I cannot even picture getting on the treadmill or busting out some Turbo Jam at 5:30 am!!  I bet if I got into the habit it would work, one of these days his composing work will take off and he can stop teaching, so then maybe we can get to bed earlier!!  Oh - luckily she DID tell me to shake the foundation, and I even remembered!!

PS - I bet a smoothie in a Vitamix would totally help jump start that work out  

Chris, you have come to the right place for makeup help!!  I've learned a ton here!


----------



## Asphodel

Catch-up post!

Hi *Sendie*. I always fall in love with the LEs too. Fortunately Carnaval Diabolique has been around longer than I expected and I've stocked up a bit on the Madame Moriarty. I use so little that a 5 oz bottle lasts me for ages. 

I have a million imps and Morocco is probably one of them - I'll have to give it a sniff. 

*Jen* - congrats on getting the Aqualumiere - it sounds really nice! I do not need a Vitamix, I do not need a Vitamix, I do not need a Vitamix...

*Victoria* - sorry to hear about the migraine...hope you are feeling better soon. I can't wait to hear what you think of the Sweet Libertine eyeshadows. 

I also have to second *gajitldy*'s recommendation of Bio Oil. I use it every night and have had really good results from it. I have dark circles under my eyes and have to be very careful about eye creams because I get the little white spots - I think they're called milia? Anyway, the Bio Oil has worked well for me.

*KG*, I looked up your Chanel Espiegle blush - what a pretty peachy shade! What did you order from Amy Head?

Welcome, *crebel*! Don't leave...you too can be one of the "evil kindle people". 

Love the lipstick haul, *Hippie2MARS*. I'm intrigued by the fact that you said it lasts all day long. The only long-wear lipsticks I've ever tried have been kind of dry and feathery by the end of the day, which I haven't liked.

*Neo*, I wish I could be like you and get up early in the morning to go to the gym...Heck, I wish I was going to the gym at all.

Sorry if I missed anyone...

La la la la...not looking for a Chanel counter within a reasonable driving distance of where I live...la la la la la...


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> FWIW I smelled my Chanel blush last night and noticed _nothing_. Maybe there's something wrong with my sniffer.


So did I, and I'm with you, NOTHING! I realized that it was my foundation that smelled lovely - and as I've been using both together, I thought it was the blush when KG posted about it 

Guess it's because KG has another line of blushes than we do? Or maybe it's the LE?


----------



## VictoriaP

Thanks for all the well wishes--still fighting this migraine, unfortunately. But the shadows from Sweet Libertine did arrive, and I can't wait to play with them!



They're currently contained in a former Ferro Rocher box, but I foresee a trip to the container store or some such to find just the right holder for them--one that fits better into the train case. The four envelope packets are samples that were included in the order. That turquoise "Candy from Strangers" is really intriguing, not sure if I'm bold enough for that one, but it might make a neat liner!

As for how I like them--I've never used mineral (loose) shadows before, so I need practice before I can say for certain. Right now, they seem like more work than the pressed shadows, but I think I probably went a lot lighter than I'll want to just because I wasn't sure of myself. But I enjoyed playing with the couple I started with (over UDPP's Sin primer), was pleased with the results, and once I shake this headache, I think it will be time to let loose my inner princess and play dress up. LOL!


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, thanks for letting me know about the trio! I haven't had time to get myself to the mall to buy it yet, so I definitely want that set! The SPF 25 one sounds lovely for during the day.
I hope you like the eye cream! It's one of the few I found that actually did anything to soften my lines. And it's very moisturising, which is a need for my dry under eyes.

Wow. I really like that Estee Lauder deal! I'm not sure I could choose between those two palettes, though!

The Chanel blush that smells is the Joues Contraste line. It's the one with the cute little circle. It has a really nice rose scent.

*Victoria*, the colours look so pretty! It looks like you're going to have so much fun using them!

Well, I've been playing with my coffee grinder and press for a couple of days now, and I love it! Of course it is a bit more work to make the coffee now than when I was just putting already ground coffee in a My KCup. I have to clean the grinder after every use, and I have to take apart the press to get to all the grounds. But it's so worth it! I'm getting great tasting coffee, and the press is so pretty! Makes my morning routine that much more fun!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Victoria why did you have to post the pretty colors?  I ventured into mineral makeup last week and so far I am very happy with it (thanks to all who suggested it) so I think I might have to join that lusty strumpet society after all.


----------



## Someone Nameless

MY Chanel blush smells gorgeous.  Now all of you will need new blush!  

What I didn't get from AH - foundation or blush.  I've got that covered with Chanel.

What I did get:  a couple more eye shadow colors that I wanted the day of the makeover, an extra Mint Charm lip gloss,  (I bought one but I LOVE it so much that I want one for my makeup drawer and one for my purse.)  I love the slight smell and feel of the mint.  Also a different lipstick color, Candleglow (highlighter) and her brush roll (organizer for brushes).


----------



## VictoriaP

cmg.sweet said:


> Victoria why did you have to post the pretty colors? I ventured into mineral makeup last week and so far I am very happy with it (thanks to all who suggested it) so I think I might have to join that lusty strumpet society after all.


What? Me? Enabling? Sorry, you've got the wrong girl. That's Neo's job. 

But just in case you're still undecided...



Aren't they pretty? 

One thing to note--every one of these has shimmer, and these are not the glitter shadows. They do have a few matte shades, but most have at least something of a pearl or full shimmer look to them. I played with them a bit more, and they do go on fairly light and sheer even when applied wet--at least, with my beginner's technique! Some layering and blending is needed.

And now I really need a makeup mirror. Go away, headache, I need to get down to Bed Bath and Beyond!


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> I forgot to mention in my excitement over my new foundation that anyone out there that does not own a Vitamix absolutely should. I'm already OBSESSED with this thing! I have had 2 smoothies a day, and I can feel the difference in energy already. I'm sitting here drinking spinach, broccoli, grapes, pineapple, an apple, strawberries, yogurt, pom juice and flax seed. And it's amazing. I can't wait to try all the different recipes and start making some fresh soup and ice cream. Going through all the low quality blenders that I have, watching this thing obliterate anything put into it into a creamy texture just blows my mind. I already know I will never regret this purchase.


Jen, so glad you love your Vitamix! I love mine too. Last night we had cream of spinach soup from the cookbook. I used ricotta cheese instead of tofu, and it was SO creamy!


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP said:


> What? Me? Enabling? Sorry, you've got the wrong girl. That's Neo's job.


Oh no you don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I NEVER said ANYTHING about eyeshadows!!!!

Those are pretty though...


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> Oh no you don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I NEVER said ANYTHING about eyeshadows!!!!
> 
> Those are pretty though...


LOL--well, here's a trick that should be right up your alley; I just made tinted lipgloss using Thai Silk (fifth from the top, left column, in the previous picture). Just apply clear lipgloss, then add a layer of the pigment with a brush. Super easy, looks very nice!

Of course, now I need a better clear lipgloss...

This thread costs me a fortune!


----------



## Jen

VictoriaP said:


> This thread costs me a fortune!


You and me both Victoria! It's quite ridiculous, actually. Oh well, it's been fun - and I'm pretty in love with everything, so I can't regret it!

Used the foundation brush this morning, MUCH better. I think it'll take a few days to really get the hang of it (how much coverage I need in each area, did too much on my chin area this morning), but it was waaaaay better than the sponge. I'm still trying to get used to using liquid foundation! This stuff is pretty great for a starter though, it really does melt right in.

This is random and just something I was thinking about this morning - I can't remember who it was, but back when we were talking about the Clarisonic one of you was saying that your daughter in law has the same problem with the back of the arm bumps that I had - I have to tell you, between the Clarisonic body brush (using an exfoliate) and using Philosophy's Big Skinny sugar scrub 3 times a week - they are GONE. Completely gone. I never thought they would be, but I haven't had them in a couple of months. Highly recommend both for that problem!! My skin has never been so soft. My husband comments on it all the time.


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP said:


> LOL--well, here's a trick that should be right up your alley; I just made tinted lipgloss using Thai Silk (fifth from the top, left column, in the previous picture). Just apply clear lipgloss, then add a layer of the pigment with a brush. Super easy, looks very nice!


Ooooh, nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope your migraine is going away now, you need peace of mind for further experimentation and to share with us ! Just kidding, but really hope you are feeling better today 

*Jen*: I'm glad you liked the foundation application with the brush! Raymond told me that it takes in average 4 applications with the brush to be comfortable with the tool (although, having no prior experience whatsoever, I felt I had no particular problem from the start). He also said if I put on too much foundation in a spot by mistake, to use a sponge to blot it away from the skin. He actually showed me how well it worked, because when he did my make up, I felt there was more on one side of my face than the other, lol. The sponge soaked the excess right up! He dabbed the sponge on the area (a bit like you would applying Mally's poreless defender), and it was fixed. I actually just bought my first ever sponges just for that purpose (but haven't used them yet, I go very carefully in the application, and build it up slowly if needed - but I'm very happy with a relatively sheer application).

And so nice to hear that the Clarisonic has helped you so much with your skin, that's awesome!!!!!!!!

Oh, and *Jen *and *Jane*: I don't want to hear about the Vitamix, because I don't need it! Lalalalala, I still can't hear you!.....


----------



## Jen

Great tip, thanks Neo!  I'm glad all those sponges I bought will have some use!  Since it was my first ever time with the brush, I'm not surprised that it was a bit fumbly.  I'm SO happy with the color match though, it's perfect!  

You DO need a Vitamix!  I promise!!  We spend all this money to look pretty on the outside, but this will help make you pretty from the INSIDE!!  Seriously, I'm already obsessed.  I haven't even had it a week and I'm researching automatic sprouters for growing wheatgrass, alfalfa sprouts and other greens  .  I haven't even started on the soups!  Jane, I'll have to try that spinach soup with ricotta, yum!!  

Speaking of greens Neo, how are your little hanging bag things for growing herbs working out?  I forget what they're called.....


----------



## Neo

I haven't even hung my Wally pockets yet, lol! Truth be told, I'm toying with the when I should set them up, because I have to have my whole apartment repainted, and anything on the walls will be a pain, and I'd rather just install them once...

My issue with the Vitamix (and all kitchen appliance in general), is that I know that I won't live here in the US forever, and anything "electrical" will have to be left behind, because the rest of the world has a different voltage  . So I have a hard time investing a lot of money in appliances that I won't be able to use for long - and this is especially the case with expensive appliances that only make sense if you invest in the long term (which is why I don't have a Nespresso machine either)... These appliance all use such high wattage, that a converter is just not an option (you'd need a generator almost, lol)


----------



## Jen

You know, coming up with a perfectly acceptable excuse really ruins the fun of taunting you with it   !  I justified buying it by how long it will last, so that makes sense to me.  That has to be hard though, you must think of that when you buy almost anything bigger than makeup!


----------



## Neo

LOL, I know: but this one I have thought through and through on a number of occasions: first there was the Fagor 3 in 1 pressure cooker (but then I figured that my stove top pressure cooker did a fantastic job and worked everywhere), then the Nespresso machine, then the Vitamix, and many things in between... The only things I "caved" on because I use them on a daily basis, so even for just a few years it made sense (and they were all around $100, so that made it ok too): my Cuisinart Kettle (to boil water at the right temperature for tea - used daily, more than a few times), my orange juicer (used daily, for fresh pressed oranges EVERY morning), my rice cooker (because after having lived in SE Asia, it's just inconceivable not to have one, lol - also used quite a lot, at least 3 times a week), and a Kitchen Aid stick blender thingy, that can also chop, crush and mix cake batter and stuff. I already know that I will cry after that Kitchen Aid for years to come when I have to separate from it, lol. Well, that and the Cuisinart Kettle. Sigh...

Size is actually not an issue: I move with all my stuff, furniture and all, in a huge container - packers are my best friends  

The difficulty is always for the first couple of months when I have to live on a couple of suitcases while waiting for my container to arrive (and in my 2 suitcases I usually have Neo's food and stuff too, so have to share precious space with him  ) - those take me days, not hours, to pack, lol!


----------



## Asphodel

I have wanted to buy a Clarisonic ever since I joined this thread (and even while reading the thread prior to joining) but I made a deal with myself that I wouldn't buy it until I could pay for it with my credit card reward points. I have enough points for it now, and I have a garnet Mia sitting in my cart at Amazon right now, but I'm hesitating to click the button! :O


----------



## Jen

Neo, it sounds like you've done the moving back and forth a few times! I cannot imagine living out of 2 suitcases for a couple of MONTHS - and if you're like I am with Neo (but mine is Maddie, we're not _really_ twins), I'd pack half of her toys and treats too....she'd end up with almost a whole suitase. That cat is ridiculously spoiled.



Asphodel said:


> I have wanted to buy a Clarisonic ever since I joined this thread (and even while reading the thread prior to joining) but I made a deal with myself that I wouldn't buy it until I could pay for it with my credit card reward points. I have enough points for it now, and I have a garnet Mia sitting in my cart at Amazon right now, but I'm hesitating to click the button! :O


WHY?! Get it!!! You've waited this long, and you won't regret it!!! I'll never be without mine ever again!


----------



## VictoriaP

Asphodel said:


> I have wanted to buy a Clarisonic ever since I joined this thread (and even while reading the thread prior to joining) but I made a deal with myself that I wouldn't buy it until I could pay for it with my credit card reward points. I have enough points for it now, and I have a garnet Mia sitting in my cart at Amazon right now, but I'm hesitating to click the button! :O


DO IT! I have no regrets on mine at all.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Page THREE? What are we coming to!

The great thing about living so close to the AH boutique is that I can order one day and it arrives the next. I'm in AH heaven. I must say that I have worn a lot of lipstick in my lifetime but her colors are The. Most. Gorgeous I've ever tried. I love the two that I have and I'm itching to try more of them. I'm wondering if she even _has_ a bad color! Love my new eye shadow too. It does just what I wanted it to do - which is make my hazel eyes look greener.


----------



## Jen

I guess we're the only ones shopping KG!  I am NOT going to the Amy Head site!  I'm not!  

Day 2 of the foundation brush - MUCH better.  Somehow I feel like I used even less than yesterday but got better coverage.  I'm getting the hang of it!!  My one complaint on the foundation though is that I get shiny in about an hour versus at least 2-3 with the mineral foundation, probably because the mineral powder soaks some up.  I just have to use the poreless defender a little earlier I guess.  I still can't believe how perfectly this stuff matches my skin.    

If anyone is interested, the Skin Store is having 20% off through the 28th.  I ordered some replacements of stuff I needed, nothing very exciting.  I believe they have Clarisonics too if anyone still hasn't pulled the trigger on those!    

I have a $100 gift card to Amazon that I'm going to spend today, that's always fun!  Shopping with no guilt!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, I have noticed that too.  My nose gets a little bit shiny but I'm just applying my AH powder over it and it works well.    I just realized that I skipped my meteorites this morning!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Kindle Gracie said:


> Page THREE? What are we coming to!
> 
> The great thing about living so close to the AH boutique is that I can order one day and it arrives the next. I'm in AH heaven. I must say that I have worn a lot of lipstick in my lifetime but her colors are The. Most. Gorgeous I've ever tried. I love the two that I have and I'm itching to try more of them. I'm wondering if she even _has_ a bad color! Love my new eye shadow too. It does just what I wanted it to do - which is make my hazel eyes look greener.


You've got to quit with the AH posts! You've got me contemplating a road trip to check out the boutique!


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL, you would only have to go to Birmingham, AL.  

~ runs away fast ~


----------



## Jane917

For those of you who love Vera Bradley, this is the Mertado special today.

http://www.mertado.com/?spact=product&ms=prod_6068&maid=20&product_id=6068


----------



## Asphodel

Kindle Gracie said:


> LOL, you would only have to go to Birmingham, AL.
> 
> ~ runs away fast ~


oh no! I didn't need to know that! 

I pulled the trigger on the Clarisonic. It should be here between 03/28 and 04/01.


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> For those of you who love Vera Bradley, this is the Mertado special today.
> 
> http://www.mertado.com/?spact=product&ms=prod_6068&maid=20&product_id=6068


I have never heard of this website. Have you shopped from them before?


----------



## Someone Nameless

> KG, which shadow makes your hazel eyes look greener? I have Green Tea which does a pretty good job doing that with my hazel eyes.


Cabo, Flame and a slight touch of Green Tea right in the crease.


----------



## Neo

LOL *Cobbie*, you are positively evil!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am so glad that I got my Chanel Haul, I'm not even tempted!!!! Ok, maybe I am, just a tiny little bit, but it's mainly because I really want that eye fixer for when I go out and use eye shadow to make a thicker eye liner, and really, what a waste it would be on shipping to only get that !

I also wanted to say that I hope you ladies are going to be massively around in the next few days: I am now officially really sick and have been ordered house rest and medical leave by my doctor until next week (apparently I'm highly contagious too ). I know I'm going to get bored very soon - as soon as I've slept a few hours, that is 

*Jen*, I too noticed that I got a bit shiny on the nose around noon, with the foundation, whereas before I never did - I take it as a push for more use of my poreless defender (I may try putting it on right from the morning, just on the nose, and see how that works) . But all in all I am still very much in love with the foundation and what it does to me, and I'm actually a bit sad that I won't have any reason to wear it in the next few days - because really, to just stay on the couch with it would be a waste!


----------



## VictoriaP

Aw, Neo, bummer!  Get plenty of rest!

Anyone else see the email from Clarisonic today on their new deep pore cleansing brush head?  Looks interesting, wonder how well it works?

Other than that, I did manage to get down the hill to Bed Bath and Beyond after dinner at Panera last night, intent on checking out two things--lighted mirrors and a certain bar height table and chairs set for the kitchen.  

The mirrors, alas, were an unsuccessful hunt--thanks to everyone who's ever recommended physically checking them out though.  99% were NOT bright enough.  The two that were were still problematic; one was ugly and was magnifying only, the other *might* be OK, but it's fairly short and reviews on Amazon are both limited and mixed.  Not auspicious.  However, the reviews on the OttLite mirror someone here bought a while back (was it Barbiedull?) look pretty good.  Any personal experience to share?  I really wanted the old fashioned look of the round brushed metal ones, but finding one in a fluorescent just isn't working out well so far.

We had more success with the table.  I'm enjoying my tea with the hummingbirds in the kitchen right now.  The table went together fine, the first stool a little less so.  Gotta love having nothing but diagrams for instructions, screws in four sizes, a husband who HATES this kind of stuff, and two 50 pound schnauzers who are "helping" because Mom and Dad are on the floor.  So the first stool isn't sitting quite level, and I need to check the legs to work out why.  But it's not falling apart and it's pretty comfortable.  I also need to get the second stool put together--preferably before the male half of the household gets home and without schnauzeric help!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Aw *Neo*, being sick is no fun. Get lots of rest and find more stuff to post that I want but can't afford right now!

*Victoria*, glad to see I'm not the only one who finds it easier to assemble things when the man isn't home!

*Cobbie*, just stop that!!!


----------



## Jen

Oh NO Neo!!!!  I'm so sorry to hear that.  I'm just starting to feel much better, but then hurt my lower back somehow and have been limping around for 3 days.  I can't believe yours got worse!!  Try to make the most of having a few days on the couch.  Watch a favorite movie and do some shopping!!  Did you ever get your iPad?  I thought we'd hear if you did, but just checking.  I also meant to ask you if you'd ever checked out that meteorites pressed powder - now that I have the poreless defender I probably don't need it, but I was just curious.  

COBBIE!  That's just mean   !  I'm pretty happy with all my stuff too, but her stuff is SO PRETTY!!!!!  No.  Not allowed.  

I'm officially Vitamix obsessed.  I'm going to Whole Foods after work to pick up a whole new haul of stuff to make!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh Neo, I  hope when you wake you feel remarkably better but go ahead and take the medical leave anyway and rest.

Jen, what all have you made with the Vitamix and what are you planning to make?  How do you like the taste of spinach (and green things) in your smoothie?


----------



## Jen

KG, I've mostly made smoothies, but all different kinds.  I actually really like spinach, so it's my favorite veggie to throw in.  I don't really notice it with the right mix of fruit.  I have done some reading though and have found out that you should change what you put in it every day, if you have the same green veggies days in a row alkalides can build up in your system.  Did not know that!!  I really want to make soup, although there aren't a ton in the book that came with it that really interest me.  I'm going to try the spinach one I think Jane tried, I might try it with the tofu first to see if I like it.  I really want soups that are really easy to make - I don't often have extra cooked chicken breasts laying around (not much of a cook, honestly - but I'm a whiz with the rice cooker....), and don't want to worry about cooking things first.  I'll let you guys know if I find anything really yummy and easy - which is exactly what I'm looking for!  I'm also going to get a bunch of frozen fruit and try different ice cream combos.  I am going to pick up a bunch of different greens (asparagus, kale, cucumber, etc) and try different combos to see what I like.  I already told my husband there was going to be some interesting ones until we (I) figure it out!  My husband goes through peanut butter like you wouldn't believe - have any of you guys tried making peanut butter in the Vitamix yet?  She showed it on the video, I'll have to try that too.


----------



## Neo

Thank you for all your well wishes, Ladies, really appreciate it!

Yeah, I thought I would power through this stupid cold, but last night I could hardly sleep, with no air going through my nose and a super sor throat. This morning, I just couldn't get up to get my sorry behind to the gym (and I NEVER miss the morning gym, lol), and then just couldn't make it to work either - just felt like I had been hit by a truck and then run over. So I finally dragged myself to the doctor's who asked me with a big smile on his face (this guy knows me really well), how much longer I intended to wait before coming to see him? Turns out I have an infection of the upper respiratory system (guess it was a bit worse than a cold, huh?) and am now under antibiotics. Sigh.

I am actually scarred on how much damage me sitting at home is going to make on my CC !

And no, I still don't have an iPad . Sadly, would have loved it right now... I did get up 3 times at 5 am and stood in line for a few hours each time, but to no avail - NYC is just crazy that way. So I finally gave up and ordered on-line. ETA is 22 April, needless to say I'm not holding my breath at this point... I'm trying to forget about it for now, because really, what's the point?

I am very happy though, to report that my new wraparound Oberon dragon shipped today, yaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm very excited about that one 

*Jen*, your smoothies sound fantastic!!!!!!!! And what are you looking at on the AH website? Just asking, because you know, I'm bored sitting on the couch here and all 

*KG*, are you still thinking of getting a Vitamix?


----------



## Asphodel

OK ladies, I am now seriously considering a roadtrip to Birmingham...


----------



## Neo

OMG!!!! Do it!!!! I'm sure you would have so much fun too !!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> *Neo*, I'm so sorry you're sick. URIs are never fun. Keep that couch warm.
> 
> *Asphodel*, don't go to Birmingham because of anything I said.
> 
> *KG*, thanks for the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AH
> 
> 
> shadow colors that make your hazel eyes greener. I'll have to check them out.


Asphodel, don't go because of anything I said either.

Cobbie, you are very welcome. Always happy to enable help.


----------



## Jane917

Get better, Neo! However, now you have lots of time to do some serious internet shopping!


----------



## Asphodel

B'Ham is only a couple of hours away from me, and would give me some shopping opportunities that I don't have here.  I could make a day of it!

I won't be able to do it for awhile, though...just something to consider.


----------



## cmg.sweet

This isn't a fun shopping find, but a tool that use to find good shopping opportunities that I thought I'd share...

www.bradsdeals.com is a website where they aggregate sales across the web, free shipping offers, coupons, etc. and is a sort of one stop shop.  I subscribe to the Brad's Deals alert emails and get an email each day that lists the different deals and steals they've found that day, which tends to get me into trouble occasionally!  Anywho, just wanted to share if anyone might be interested (and get this thread off of page 2).


----------



## Jen

VictoriaP said:


> Anyone else see the email from Clarisonic today on their new deep pore cleansing brush head? Looks interesting, wonder how well it works?


I meant to comment on this Victoria, I was wondering the same thing. Of course I have a sensitive, delicate and 2 normal brushes as back up, but I'll probably get these on the next purchase. I wonder how different they really are.

Neo, I hope you got some good sleep and feel better today!! I could have sure used a couple extra hours today, I woke up with a giant headache! I thought Amy Head's blush and eyeshadow looked so pretty, but I'm not going back!! It's kind of a difficult website though, I'm not a huge fan of it.

I went a little bonkers shopping yesterday!!! I got ALL kinds of vegetables and ingredients to make different smoothies and some soups. After what I've read I got a whole bunch of other "super foods" to throw in and alternate days - gogi berries, hemp seed, chia seed, flax seed, acai powder&#8230;.yeah, a little nuts! Then I ran by Sams and got a ton of frozen fruit, so I'm good to go for awhile! We'll have all kinds of fun experiments. I also bought some precooked chicken breasts at Sams - I didn't even think about using those for soups! If I have time tonight I think it'll be spinach or maybe broccoli soup. We'll see if I have time! 
After I got home at 7:30 from the store, I decided for some reason that it would be a good time to clean out the freezer to fit all the frozen fruit. 
I didn't stop moving from 6 am until 10:00 last night, I'm exhausted today!!


----------



## Ruby296

Neo so sorry to hear you've got an URI. I've had a couple of those in the past yr or so and they are no fun at all. Rest and take care of yourself, you don't want it to morph into strep and an ear infection....trust me I know from experience


----------



## skyblue

Cosmetic Road Trips!  Now that sounds like fun! 

*Neo*, don't let that nasty infection morph into strep or mono! . That stuff is making the rounds!

*Jen*, I purchased a green recipes smoothies book on Amazon awhile back. You may want to check it out.


----------



## VictoriaP

All these makeup purchases are driving me a little batty.  After doing my makeup in the cave I call a bathroom today, I gave in and bought a lighted mirror--the OttLite one we've talked a bit about eons back in this thread.  Not nearly as good a deal as it was before Xmas, but that's what I get for procrastinating!  LOL  Now to try and be patient for the two weeks until it arrives...sigh.

Sweet Libertine update:  I'm still getting used to the way the loose shadows behave versus the pressed palettes we're all used to using.  They're a bit more work, but I'm loving the results so far.  I did end up doing some digging online and found a replica formula for MAC's Mixing Medium for the wet or "foil" application of mineral powders, and it couldn't be simpler--one part glycerine to three parts water.  Keeps for a week to ten days.  Tried it out today, and so far the shadows applied well and are sticking better than in my previous attempts.  And I love that I can now use any shadow as a liner--more ways to experiment! Never thought I'd like a brilliant green as a liner, but it completely changed my look and my husband said my eyes looked both bigger and brighter with it.  I was surprised he noticed, it must actually have an effect!


----------



## Jen

Okay, I can admit that I have a problem. I've had a few things sitting in my cart at Sephora for a couple of days, and talked myself out of getting them. One of them is the new Bare Escentuals night treatment, I really wanted that. Sooooo....today I get an e-mail exclusive to Sephora VIB members that you can get deluxe samples of Benefit's new skin care line free with an order. I can't explain why but I wanted it!! So I pulled the trigger.

It's so cute I just wanted it!!










I also got Dior's lip addict lip glow, I'm really curious about that. We'll see!!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> *Jen*, I purchased a green recipes smoothies book on Amazon awhile back. You may want to check it out.


Did you get the Green Smoothie revolution by Victoria Boutenko? I have had it in my cart for a few days, I will probably end up getting it. I went to the library today and picked up a few more too.


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> Did you get the Green Smoothie revolution by Victoria Boutenko? I have had it in my cart for a few days, I will probably end up getting it. I went to the library today and picked up a few more too.


Yes, that's the one! There are soups, body care items and even things for pets in this book! I have to admit that I am not terribly adventurous. My family humors my eating choices to some extent, but sometimes I have to cook food for them that I don't eat. Last night it was bacon quiche and poppy seed cake for dessert.  It smelled divine!


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> All these makeup purchases are driving me a little batty. After doing my makeup in the cave I call a bathroom today, I gave in and bought a lighted mirror--the OttLite one we've talked a bit about eons back in this thread. Not nearly as good a deal as it was before Xmas, but that's what I get for procrastinating! LOL Now to try and be patient for the two weeks until it arrives...sigh.


Does the OttLite make a wall model? I have no counter space for one more thing!


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> Did you get the Green Smoothie revolution by Victoria Boutenko? I have had it in my cart for a few days, I will probably end up getting it. I went to the library today and picked up a few more too.


OOOOOOOHHHHH! Let me know how you like it!


----------



## Asphodel

Has anyone used Bumble and Bumble surf spray?


----------



## Jane917

I used to use Bumble and Bumble products and loved them. My salon sold them. Then they started showing up in the grocery store, so my salon dropped them. When in Seattle recently I saw an exclusively B&B store, and I was tempted....but I resisted. I am a bit overloaded right now with hair products. What does the surf spray do?


----------



## ellesu

Does anyone on this lovely thread    have any experience with tattoo-ed on eye makeup - or know anyone who's had it done? Of course, something like that would take all the fun out of "the hunt" for that perfect eye product....


----------



## Asphodel

Jane, according to Sephora - 

Surf Spray	
What it is:
A saltwater-based styling spray.

What it does:
This product adds volume and texture to the hair to create a sexy, sun-dried, wind-blown feel. Its salt-infused formula adds fullness, hold, and a cool, matte finish. 

What else you need to know:
Excellent for wavy types and landlocked surfers with winter blues.


----------



## Neo

ellesu said:


> Does anyone on this lovely thread  have any experience with tattoo-ed on eye makeup - or know anyone who's had it done? Of course, something like that would take all the fun out of "the hunt" for that perfect eye product....


No but I would be very interested too - have been actually considering it for black eyeliner (both top and bottom lids), as it's something I always use and always have used!


----------



## Jane917

Asphodel said:


> Jane, according to Sephora -
> 
> Surf Spray
> What it is:
> A saltwater-based styling spray.
> 
> What it does:
> This product adds volume and texture to the hair to create a sexy, sun-dried, wind-blown feel. Its salt-infused formula adds fullness, hold, and a cool, matte finish.
> 
> What else you need to know:
> Excellent for wavy types and landlocked surfers with winter blues.


That is about the funniest description of a produce I have ever read!


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> Does the OttLite make a wall model? I have no counter space for one more thing!


Don't think so...but when it gets here in a couple of weeks, I'll let you know if it has a way to attach it. I'm not sure where on the counter I'll put it either, but it does fold flat for storage if you're willing to put it away when not in use.


----------



## VictoriaP

Asphodel said:


> Jane, according to Sephora -
> 
> Surf Spray
> What it is:
> A saltwater-based styling spray.
> 
> What it does:
> This product adds volume and texture to the hair to create a sexy, sun-dried, wind-blown feel. Its salt-infused formula adds fullness, hold, and a cool, matte finish.
> 
> What else you need to know:
> Excellent for wavy types and landlocked surfers with winter blues.


I used something similar in the '80's called SeaPlasma or some such. And I'm with Jane, that description is a riot!


----------



## cmg.sweet

VictoriaP said:


> All these makeup purchases are driving me a little batty. After doing my makeup in the cave I call a bathroom today, I gave in and bought a lighted mirror--the OttLite one we've talked a bit about eons back in this thread. Not nearly as good a deal as it was before Xmas, but that's what I get for procrastinating! LOL Now to try and be patient for the two weeks until it arrives...sigh.
> 
> Sweet Libertine update: I'm still getting used to the way the loose shadows behave versus the pressed palettes we're all used to using. They're a bit more work, but I'm loving the results so far. I did end up doing some digging online and found a replica formula for MAC's Mixing Medium for the wet or "foil" application of mineral powders, and it couldn't be simpler--one part glycerine to three parts water. Keeps for a week to ten days. Tried it out today, and so far the shadows applied well and are sticking better than in my previous attempts. And I love that I can now use any shadow as a liner--more ways to experiment! Never thought I'd like a brilliant green as a liner, but it completely changed my look and my husband said my eyes looked both bigger and brighter with it. I was surprised he noticed, it must actually have an effect!


I've discovered that I really like the way the loose eyeshadow looks more than the pressed shadows I used to use. The first time I tried the loose I didn't like it, but then I tried it with an eyelid primer the next day and was much happier with it. I'm still trying to decide what sweet libertine shadows I want to try...


----------



## cmg.sweet

I have a cousin who had the permanent eyeliner done and she loves it...she's had it for about 7 years and they said she may need occasional touchups but so far she thinks it still looks as good as when she got it.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Far be it from me to tempt ANYONE but QVC has the Vitamix on special for $399 with 3 Easy Payments and free shipping. Sale lasts through the weekend. I'm just sayin'...


----------



## cmg.sweet

Hippie2MARS said:


> Far be it from me to tempt ANYONE but QVC has the Vitamix on special for $399 with 3 Easy Payments and free shipping. Sale lasts through the weekend. I'm just sayin'...


I saw that!!! I keep going back to look at it but I really don't think I'd use it enough...I use my current blender maybe once per month (but that could be because I'm disgusted that it doesn't crush the ice in my smoothies).


----------



## Hippie2MARS

cmg.sweet said:


> I saw that!!! I keep going back to look at it but I really don't think I'd use it enough...I use my current blender maybe once per month (but that could be because I'm disgusted that it doesn't crush the ice in my smoothies).


I ordered and canceled last time, but this time I'm not canceling. I want to make a lifestyle change, and if I'm not going to exercise (which apparently I'm not), then at least I can eat more healthy. I've recently bought a breadmaker and now make all my own bread, so this is the next level. I hope I don't regret it and it start collecting dust!


----------



## Jane917

cmg.sweet said:


> I saw that!!! I keep going back to look at it but I really don't think I'd use it enough...I use my current blender maybe once per month (but that could be because I'm disgusted that it doesn't crush the ice in my smoothies).


CMG, I also rarely used my blender. I brought it out for smoothies (fruit) on hot days. My VitaMix never leaves the counter and gets used almost everyday. Crush ice? Easy peasy.

Hey, Hippie! You will love it!


----------



## Jen

ellesu said:


> Does anyone on this lovely thread  have any experience with tattoo-ed on eye makeup - or know anyone who's had it done? Of course, something like that would take all the fun out of "the hunt" for that perfect eye product....


I actually dye my eyelashes and eyebrows, they're blonde and I hate them! I have done it for so many years I do it about every other week and it takes me about 20 minutes and makes a HUGE difference. I have always been curious about tattoo eyeliner, but I'm terrified that I'd do it, hate it and not be able to go back. The dyed eyelashes are good enough for me. The dye is made from a plant base so it's totally safe, I love it.

So Neo, Raymond was wrong - it takes 3 days to get used to a foundation brush! Today was the day. It looks even better than it has the past two days. Not sure what I did different, I think I'm just getting used to it. I love this foundation!!



Hippie2MARS said:


> Far be it from me to tempt ANYONE but QVC has the Vitamix on special for $399 with 3 Easy Payments and free shipping. Sale lasts through the weekend. I'm just sayin'...


I'm not even sad I missed this - beware all that this one comes with the 48 oz jar!! It normally comes with the 64 oz, and I can say in my whopping week of experience that I would not like it to be any smaller. If you wouldn't mind the smaller jar this is a great deal.


----------



## Neo

LOL Jen, I'm so glad Raymond was wrong on this one  !!!! I think what does come with practice, is a better feel for how much (or how little!) product you actually need, and how well you can "stretch" it with the brush - that's why it keeps looking better and better! I too am still very much in love with my foundation, and I'm looking forward to actually getting out of the house (tomorrow is the day - that's it: I will have been home for 3 whole days, totally rested - and bored out of my brains! - and not contagious anymore, so there!), and wearing my lovely make-up again  

And wouldn't you know it: I too dye my eyelashes (my eyebrows have always been much darker than my hair, go figure! Now that I dye my hair darker, it finally matches my eyebrows, lol)! I don't do it as often as you though, only when I go on holidays (especially by the beach), and don't want to worry about mascara all the time but still want black long lashes: the tip of mine is blond, and so they look much shorter than they really are when I don't dye them.

And I have no idea what everyone is talking about and which is called a Vitamix - especially as I haven't bought a thing in the last 3 days at home!!!!!!!!!! la la la la la...


----------



## cmg.sweet

I just went to QVC and watched the vitamix video...the guy chopped up whole fruit for a margarita!!!! I think I'm in love...if for no other reason than to chop up oranges in my margarita!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Back when the Vitamix was the TSV, it was $363 so this is not quite as good a deal as before.


----------



## cmg.sweet

They have another one on QVC with a 6 oz. carafe for $414...I'm trying to decide which one has best features and confusing myself.


----------



## Neo

I'm lost on which deal everybody is looking at on the Vitamix  Yes, I was looking  - remember, I'm bored 

Anyway, all I could find is this one, for $414, and it has the 64oz jar:

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.CM_SCID.coll.item.K28091.desc.Vitamix-Creations-Variable-Speed-10-in-1-BlendingMachine


----------



## cmg.sweet

Here is the other one Neo

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.K30741.desc.Vitamix-Creations-II-10-in-1-Blending-Machine-w48oz-Jar


----------



## Neo

Thank you cmg!!!!!!

And because I'm bored, I've just done some research and discovered that if you call Vitamix, they can make you one to order for anywhere in the world, with the right plug and adapted to the right voltage!!!!!! The day I move on, I think we all know one more item that will be in my container, lol  

I'm almost tempted to call them right now to ask if they couldn't make me one that would work for all places - like my Clarisonic, and all my electronics (like phone, laptop, Kindle, etc) that work the same everywhere...


----------



## cmg.sweet

I think you should call them...I'm sure if other electronics companies are able to do it they should be able to also.


----------



## louiseb

ellesu said:


> Does anyone on this lovely thread  have any experience with tattoo-ed on eye makeup - or know anyone who's had it done? Of course, something like that would take all the fun out of "the hunt" for that perfect eye product....


My eyeliner is tattooed on, gosh for probably 15 years now. I went with soft brown/black lines, not well defined, and I love it


----------



## Neo

*Louiseb*, thank you for that!!!! Could you please tell us more about what the whole procedure involved - how long did it take, was it painful, how did you manage not to move while you were being tattooed next to your eye, etc.

Also, if you don't mind, pictures would be awesome, please please please


----------



## Kindle Krista

I wasn't getting email updates when posts were made to this thread all week almost! I have some catching up to do!!


----------



## louiseb

I'll have to work on a picture, just looked at my FB page and you can't really tell. I'll get the BF to take a closeup later. 

My eyes are light sensitive (especially to lights shining directly into my eyes) since having LASIK. The hardest part for me was the strong light they use. Even with my lids closed, my eyes were watering like crazy, which is not good for getting the ink in place. I went back 3 times for touch-ups before I was happy with the finished product. I tried taking big doses of Benadryl before going which can dry up tears, but as soon as they switched the light on I was a faucet. (The dentist has a pair of heavy dark goggles for me when I get my teeth cleaned) I'm sure there was pain, I have a high pain tolerance and I don't remember that being an issue.

My sister had hers done after she saw mine. She got a more well-defined line in black on upper and lower. She does not have the same light sensitivity issues and only went back once, I think. She still loves hers too. I just looked at her FB pic and you can't really tell with her pic either. She is more sensitive to pain and she doesn't remember it being a big issue. It has been a long time since we did it though!


----------



## Jen

I shouldn't be surprised Neo, but I CAN'T believe you dye yours too!!  How funny!  Mine are TOTALLY blonde.  I do it every other week mainly for the eyebrows, they fade much faster.  I'd say I do the eyelashes every other time, so once a month or so.  It does last much longer there - most of the time it doesn't necessarily need it yet, but if I'm doing the eyebrows I touch it up.  

I also would love to see pictures of the eyeliner!!  

I'm not a Vitamix expert by any means, but I already know I'll never regret this purchase.  I can already feel the increase in my energy after having a green smoothie every day, and that alone is worth the money.  And it's only been a touch over a week!!!  There isn't any way to tell, but I honestly think I wasn't as sick for as long as I normally would be having one every day.  Could totally be in my head though.  This thing will pulverize ANYTHING you put into it.  It will even crush flaxseeds in a smoothie - so I have freshly ground flax seeds every day.  Today I did pom juice, tofu, acai powder, organic flaxseeds, frozen strawberries & wild blueberries, spinach and soy yogurt.  It's delicious!  But, honestly - I would go with the bigger container.  I don't make giant smoothies, but sometimes the ingredients are larger than the juice that they create. I do like the convenience of not having to chop everything into pieces to fit in the blender. 

Neo, call them!  How great it would be to be able to have one now AND take it with you when you leave!!  It's at least worth a phone call.  They may even be able to switch it for you before you leave, if you send it back?


----------



## Jen

Kindle Gracie said:


> Back when the Vitamix was the TSV, it was $363 so this is not quite as good a deal as before.


I think this one was a previous model, that might be why. This one is a newer model.


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> I'm not even sad I missed this - beware all that this one comes with the 48 oz jar!! It normally comes with the 64 oz, and I can say in my whopping week of experience that I would not like it to be any smaller. If you wouldn't mind the smaller jar this is a great deal.


Mine is the 48 oz. jar. It fits under kitchen cabinets, which the 64 oz. jar doesn't. The jar is plenty big for us to make 2 big smoothies plus some left over.


----------



## Jane917

cmg.sweet said:


> I just went to QVC and watched the vitamix video...the guy chopped up whole fruit for a margarita!!!! I think I'm in love...if for no other reason than to chop up oranges in my margarita!


I made that margarita! It was pretty incredible! The recipe is in the book that comes with the Vitamix.


----------



## Neo

So I just called Vitamix, and while they indeed make custom orders for 220v machines, they can't do both - it's one or the other  

Oh well, I guess it was worth a try, and now at least I know that I can get one before I leave, which is awesome


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Thank you cmg!!!!!!
> 
> And because I'm bored, I've just done some research and discovered that if you call Vitamix, they can make you one to order for anywhere in the world, with the right plug and adapted to the right voltage!!!!!! The day I move on, I think we all know one more item that will be in my container, lol
> 
> I'm almost tempted to call them right now to ask if they couldn't make me one that would work for all places - like my Clarisonic, and all my electronics (like phone, laptop, Kindle, etc) that work the same everywhere...


Go Neo go!

How in the world do you dye your eyelashes?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> So I just called Vitamix, and while they indeed make custom orders for 220v machines, they can't do both - it's one or the other
> 
> Oh well, I guess it was worth a try, and now at least I know that I can get one before I leave, which is awesome


Well phooey on them. At least you can take one with you when you move on to whatever fabulous place you're going next. It can go in the suitcase with Neo's food!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jane917 said:


> I made that margarita! It was pretty incredible! The recipe is in the book that comes with the Vitamix.


So you were able to do that in the 48oz. one with no problems? I'd only ever be making enough for me as hubby doesn't like smoothies.


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> Go Neo go!
> 
> How in the world do you dye your eyelashes?


Maybe the Vitamix will go in the container and catch up with me 2 months later - too heavy for the suitcase, and Neo doesn't like to share treat space 

Well, you don't dye your lashes yourself - you get them dyed by a beautician. It's actually pretty simple, and takes maybe half an hour total.

You lie down on your back, close your eyes and relax. The lady applies some kind of cream on and around your eyes (so the dye doesn't sink into your skin and make you look like you have a black eye ), and then, with a little brush, applies dye on your lashes (it's liquid, and you want to be super relaxed and not mess with your eyes so that nothing comes into your eyes - it stings really badly if it does). Then you wait 20mn. Then she washes it out, and voila! You have beautiful, natural black lashes, that just don't move or swim away, no matter the situation - for about 4-6 weeks, that is


----------



## crebel

Jane917 said:


> Go Neo go!
> 
> How in the world do you dye your eyelashes?


tiptoeing back in I want to know this too! hurrying back out


----------



## crebel

Rats, it didn't tell me Neo had already posted the answer to the eyelash dyeing.  So the dye isn't something you can get and do yourself?  I don't think any of the beauty shops here do it.


----------



## Neo

LOL Chris - just stay already  

No, unfortunately, seeing how the eyelash tint is applied, there is just no way you could do it to yourself without making a total mess of it  

But I've found that most places that do it don't advertise it for some reason, but when asked say that of course they do it   So it may be worth just checking with all those beauty places and ask if they do eyelash tints


----------



## Jen

Darn it!  I haven't been getting notifications!!  That always makes me mad!

Actually.....I do my eyelashes and brows myself.  I was going to a salon for awhile, but at $50 a pop it was way too ridiculous.  I did some research, and ended up buying from a company called EZ Permanent makeup.  Technically they are for salons only, but I've been doing it myself for probably 5 years.  I spend $50 TOTAL on the kit and even as frequently as I do it it lasts me at least 8 months or more.  Basically it's a tube of dye and a tube of oxidator.  Mix 'em together for awhile until it gets a pudding consistency.  Eyebrows are easy, you can just slop it on, wipe off 3 minutes later.  The eyelashes are trickier, but I use a toothpick and am really careful.  I leave it on about 10 minutes, then use a wet cotton pad to wipe it off.  It's a plant based dye, so even if I did get it in my eye, it'll hurt like getting shampoo in it but it won't do any damage.  

To all the on-the-fence Vitamix people, remember you can make soups, ice cream out of frozen fruit, it chops onions & carrots....and it's 25 times better than any blender you'll ever buy.  I have read a ton already on green smoothies, and several places said that they cut cravings for bad foods because you're usually not getting the nutrients you need.  I am a fried food JUNKIE - and I didn't even think about it until I thought about what to pick up for lunch today, but I haven't had ANY since I started having them.  None.  And the thought of french fries was not appealing to me today - and let me tell you, that does not happen.  There might be something to it.  If you're looking to lose weight, it sure doesn't hurt if it cuts bad food cravings!!  It sounds like bull - I know, I thought the same thing.  But several of the sites and books have said the same thing.  I do get pretty consistent exercize, but between being sick and hurting my back I have not in 2 weeks - and I feel better despite that!  If I feel this much better and haven't been exercizing I cannot wait to see how I feel in a month and being back to my routine!!


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> LOL Chris - just stay already
> 
> No, unfortunately, seeing how the eyelash tint is applied, there is just no way you could do it to yourself without making a total mess of it
> 
> But I've found that most places that do it don't advertise it for some reason, but when asked say that of course they do it  So it may be worth just checking with all those beauty places and ask if they do eyelash tints


Mine is much more of a paste, not a liquid. It's very thick and goes on like a thick mascara, it doesn't run at all so I can do it myself. I would recommend going to a salon at least once before attempting to do it yourself - I did it for awhile so I knew the routine.


----------



## Jane917

cmg.sweet said:


> So you were able to do that in the 48oz. one with no problems? I'd only ever be making enough for me as hubby doesn't like smoothies.


The cookbook that comes with the 48 oz Creations Vitamix is scaled for that pitcher. It makes a generous serving for two, sometimes three people. We always have leftover smoothie which we store in the fridge, and someone drinks it before the end of the day. Of course, when I made the margaritas, there were no leftovers.


----------



## crebel

Jen said:


> Darn it! I haven't been getting notifications!! That always makes me mad!
> 
> Actually.....I do my eyelashes and brows myself. I was going to a salon for awhile, but at $50 a pop it was way too ridiculous. I did some research, and ended up buying from a company called EZ Permanent makeup. Technically they are for salons only, but I've been doing it myself for probably 5 years. I spend $50 TOTAL on the kit and even as frequently as I do it it lasts me at least 8 months or more. Basically it's a tube of dye and a tube of oxidator. Mix 'em together for awhile until it gets a pudding consistency. Eyebrows are easy, you can just slop it on, wipe off 3 minutes later. The eyelashes are trickier, but I use a toothpick and am really careful. I leave it on about 10 minutes, then use a wet cotton pad to wipe it off. It's a plant based dye, so even if I did get it in my eye, it'll hurt like getting shampoo in it but it won't do any damage.


That is what I was hoping to hear. I called my regular beauty salon and the other 6 "salons" in our little town. No one does lash tinting. Off to Sallys to look for a foundation brush and lash tint after GS goes home for the day. I've done a little research this afternoon, have you ever tried using a disposable mascara wand to apply the tint?

Really, the extent of my exciting shopping recently has been about 2 dozen pair of "cute" reading glasses for the Dollar Tree now that I no longer need heavy prescription glasses. I have found neon colors, plaid, floral, ladybugs, jungle prints, you name it. If it isn't boring solid black or brown, I buy them and have them laying everywhere!



Cobbie said:


> *Chris*, don't think we don't see you.





Neo said:


> LOL Chris - just stay already


Thanks, I'll keep sneaking in and out while always looking over your shoulders!


----------



## Jen

crebel said:


> That is what I was hoping to hear. I called my regular beauty salon and the other 6 "salons" in our little town. No one does lash tinting. Off to Sallys to look for a foundation brush and lash tint after GS goes home for the day. I've done a little research this afternoon, have you ever tried using a disposable mascara wand to apply the tint?


Actually I don't, but it's not a bad idea. Just be careful to keep it just above the base of your lashes. I find using a toothpick helps get the tough spots while allowing me to be precise. I buy mine online on their website, I have never looked at Sallys.

I need glasses for reading & the computer, but unfortunately I need a prescription. It's not heavy, but my eyes are different and I have an astigmatism. I would totally go nuts on cool reading glasses it I didn't have to buy expensive perscriptions!


----------



## skyblue

I got a set of seven cute reading glasses from QVC when they were a TSV.  They don't look like the dippy dime store variety.  I am tempted to purchase another set because I have broken a couple pairs in my purse.  With tax and s/h they were around $35, which is a great price.


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> I got a set of seven cute reading glasses from QVC when they were a TSV. They don't look like the dippy dime store variety. I am tempted to purchase another set because I have broken a couple pairs in my purse. With tax and s/h they were around $35, which is a great price.


I saw that! I was jealous I could't buy it - I can't get one pair for that, and those were so cute!


----------



## Neo

Wow *Jen*, I'm impressed you are doing your eyelash tint yourself, seriously!!!! I don't think I'd ever be brave enough to do it on my own. But then again I don't do it as often, and it only costs $20 here (with tip), so I feel it's ok...

I got 2 pair of shoes I bought the other day during the Nine West F&F sale - I was sure they would go back, but wow, I'm super happy with them!!!! Totally out of my comfort zone style wise (i.e. they are trendy and not classical, lol), but strangely super comfortable 

These in black:

http://www.ninewest.com/Aboutit/6018937,default,pd.html?cgid=1053&itemNum=28&variantSizeClass=&variantColor=DTAUPLE

And these in cognac:

http://www.ninewest.com/Mayne/6257325,default,pd.html?omn=cross-sell&omnsource=6711329

They both make surprisingly and amazingly good legs too . Just too bad it's still boot weather here, lol

I also got my new cloud dragon Oberon today. At first I was totally disappointed with it (not sure why - guess it looked bulky and felt stiff compared to its older sky dragon cousin), but now it's totally growing on me  I've posted pics on the Oberon thread back on the Accessories board - would do so here too, but my photobucket is acting up 

So, while I haven't spent any money (still nothing!!!) in the past 3 days that I've spent at home, I got some really cool goodies nonetheless


----------



## Jen

I just saw your Oberon pictures Neo, I LOVE the new dragon cover!!  For sure just needs broken in.  It's hard to say goodbye to the broken in ones, but soon that one will be broken in too.  Really cool skin & screensaver too, makes my plain grey DX look boring!!  

Also love both of the shoes!  Both are totally what I could buy if I could still wear heels.  They actually caused nerve damage in my toes, so I can't wear them anymore  ! I despise shoe shopping - because I see shoes just like that that I can't buy!  It makes me so sad.  Good thing I'm 5'8", and flats have been popular for the last year or two.  At least there have finally been cute flat choices - I have been stocking up just in case stilettos are the next hot thing!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Jen*, so sweet of you 

I will be "playing" with the new dragon in the next few days (while holding on to the old one) and see how that goes - but as I said in the Oberon thread, I keep on petting the new dragon, so I guess that's a positive sign 

As for the shoes: I'm 5"2, so I can really use the heels, lol - when wearing flats, my brother calls me the tallest dwarf he knows  (no insult intended to little people of course, but also in reference to my readings which are almost exclusively limited to epic fantasy) 

But I LOVE flip flops and would totally live in those if I could get away with it at work (NOT an option, sadly)!


----------



## Jane917

Love those shoes, Neo. I am 5'3", but never wear heels. I would fall off of them! Here is a post of the newest purchase I made in shoes. Totally love them!

http://www.shoebuy.com/troentorp-bastad-clogs-mary-jane/261598/557333


----------



## Neo

Ooooh, those are super cute *Jane*!!!!!!!!!!

I can do heels pretty easily (I do wear them every day, so I had to get used to them eventually, lol), but quality makes a huge difference! Some super high heels are very comfortable and "walkable", while other, shorter ones, are simply impossible. You just have to try them and see what works for you.


----------



## skyblue

My weakness is shoes! (amongst other worthy contenders) . I am a huge fan of heels!  I am 5'8", but still wear super tall heels.  Hubby loves to help me find new ones!  You gals chose some cute ones!   

ENJOY!


----------



## ellesu

Neo said:


> No but I would be very interested too - have been actually considering it for black eyeliner (both top and bottom lids), as it's something I always use and always have used!


That's exactly what I'm thinking about doing - only maybe brown....I'm not sure. And now I find out you can have your eyelashes dyed!



Cobbie said:


> I don't know what kind of tattoo eyeliner my former hairstylist was talking about not being permanent but, just as other experienced ones here have said, my new stylist and others in the salon this morning all said it is permanent. It does fade to a certain extent with time, as they said all tattoos do, but it never goes away. They didn't recommend getting black but instead to go with brown.


I was thinking more along the brown line also, and then I imagine you could darken it if you really wanted to have a more dramatic look?



louiseb said:


> My eyeliner is tattooed on, gosh for probably 15 years now. I went with soft brown/black lines, not well defined, and I love it


Thanks for all your info! I think I'm going to look into it. I need to see if the person doing it has examples of her/his work - sort of like a tattoo artist, I guess.


----------



## crebel

skyblue said:


> My weakness is shoes! (amongst other worthy contenders) . I am a huge fan of heels! I am 5'8", but still wear super tall heels. Hubby loves to help me find new ones! You gals chose some cute ones!
> 
> ENJOY!


Have you used the link that keeps showing up at the bottom of the boards for shoedazzle.com? They do a personality test and create a shoe showroom just for you (purses & jewelry too). Major cute high heels - I may have to order online after all. I am a shoeaholic, especially heels. Imelda Marcos had the right idea as far as I am concerned.


----------



## skyblue

crebel said:


> Have you used the link that keeps showing up at the bottom of the boards for shoedazzle.com? They do a personality test and create a shoe showroom just for you (purses & jewelry too). Major cute high heels - I may have to order online after all. I am a shoeaholic, especially heels. Imelda Marcos had the right idea as far as I am concerned.


See, *crebel*! You *NEED* to be here! You belong!! Thanks! I think...


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> See, *crebel*! You *NEED* to be here! You belong!! Thanks! I think...


Totally, Chris, Skyblue is soooo right 

And why does that website not pop up for me


----------



## crebel

Neo said:


> Totally, Chris, Skyblue is soooo right
> 
> And why does that website not pop up for me


I don't know. It has been popping up for me for days! Just go to shoedazzle.com and you will see.

BTW, our Sally's Beauty Supply had no individual make-up brushes in stock and no lash tinting supplies. I did stop at Walgreens on the way home to pick up an Amazon gift card and found a set of ecotools brushes. Not expensive, med-long bamboo handles, natural bristles. I think the foundation brush will be alright for "practice". I all got a L'Oreal Naturale Mineral Enriched Mascara (safe for sensitive eyes & contact lens wearers) that I think will be more "natural" looking (like a tint). These will have to do until next time I visit my sister in the "big city" where there will be choices.


----------



## Addie

*Asphodel*, yay for your Clarisonic purchase! Let us know how much you love it once you get it and use it a few times!

*Neo*, I'm so sorry to hear how sick you are! I hope you feel better soon with lots of rest, delicious tea and online shopping!

And I'm so impressed you go to the gym every morning! I tried that for a while, but it was like torture for me.

I love those shoes! They're so beautiful.

*Victoria*, I hadn't heard about the new deep pore cleansing brush head. Sounds interesting. I'll probably buy a set even though I've got a stockpile of the sensitive ones.

I look forward to hearing your review of the Ott Lite. I've been thinking I need one more and more.

*Jen*, sorry to hear about your back pain! I don't get back pain often, but when I do I find it to be one of the worst pains for me. Hope it gets better quickly!

I totally understand what you mean about those Benefit skincare samples! I got the email and just wanted it. I'll probably drive to Sephora soon and manage to buy something so I can get that set. 

And I love reading your Vitamix talk! I like living healthy vicariously through you.

Okay, so I had to go to Austin today because of a doctor appointment. While I was there, I somehow managed to drive to Nordstrom's. I picked up the Bobbi Brown Extra Eye Repair. I asked about the deluxe samples *Cobbie* kindly posted about, but I guess it was only available online.  Luckily, the SA was super nice and gave me several sample packets of their 50 SPF brightening lotion, so I'm looking forward to trying that. She also gave me a sample of La Mer's face lotion and two samples of La Mer's eye cream in the green package. She said the green one is even better for dark circles. So I'll be using that one at night, I think. Here's hoping it works!

I also bought Chanel's Espiegle blush. I'm weak.  It's so lovely! I was afraid that the colour wouldn't be suited to my skin tone, but I think it's perfect for the Spring. And, yes, I love smelling it.


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, my hubby would drive me there!  . Gotta love those great Nordie's sales associates! Can I come play in your closet?? 

*Crebel*, I need to watch for shoedazzle.com. How did I miss that?


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Anytime. I have pictures on all my shoe boxes so you will be able to find them easily.


Tires squealing on the driveway. . I'm on my way!


----------



## ellesu

Any Neti Pot users here? I'm trying to catch (or not catch) the cold, URI bug going around this thread - I guess cyberwaves are more powerful than I thought! I just dug my Neti Pot from the back of the bathroom vanity.  It does seem to help - if I could remember to use it.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I didn't get the vitamix yesterday after all...I looked at my CC statements online and decided even with easy pay the plastic needs to stay in the wallet until payday   Next time, I am soo on it!


----------



## Barbiedull

We need a makeup swap thread. I just opened my new Laura Mercier Silk Crème foundation ("Peach Ivory") yesterday, and
the color is not right for me. I have a second tube in "Rose Ivory" that I need to try. (Maybe if i mix them...?)
http://www.lauramercier.com/store/shop/Foundations_Silk-Cr%E8me-Foundation_prod210057_sku110116


----------



## skyblue

*Betsy the Quilter* posted a coupon code for *Happy Owl iPad 1* bags in the Apple Devices Forum. I really liked the concept of the Happy Owl bag, but never ordered because of all the drama surrounding the launch. I didn't want to take a chance. Several people have since posted that they are nice bags. When I saw the 40% off coupon I decided it was now or never. The code is Think Happy if anyone else is interested. 

*CorkyB*, did you originally order one?


----------



## corkyb

I did.  I just received my third one from them and haven't opened it yet.  The other two were defective.  They have been very nice and worked with me to get me one.  This thing is, I now have 30 days to return this so I sort of feel like they should send me another one free of charge since they are currently on sale at half price.  I am torn about whether to bring this up to them (I could just return and order two for the same price as this one) or just let the whole thing go.  I do think I want another cover.  I love the case.  Not so much that it can carry other things, because it cannot carry much, but it is just so chic looking and I love that I can carry it as a shoulder bag.  

ANyway, what would you guys do if you were me?
Paula


----------



## Someone Nameless

Personally, if it were me, I'd call them and talk to them and request a credit to my cc account instead of returning it.  I'd be hesitant to purchase another case just like that one because 1)  you can only use one case at the time and 2) who knows what will come out next and then neither of them would be being used.

But, that's just me.


----------



## skyblue

*Corky*, I would call and ask. *GinnyB* had to put up a fuss, but they worked with her to resolve the problem.

Hi Kindle Gracie, how have you been? . Waving hello!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Still trying to furnish house after moving. No fun here.  May be some fun next time.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm sorry I don't get around to reply to everyone.  There just isn't enough time.

Hi Skyblue.  I'm doing well, thank you!!!

AddieLove, I meant to say, isn't the Chanel's Espiegle blush just lovely?  And the smell is divine!  The girl at the Chanel counter told me that it looked wonderful on everyone she had put it on.  Great purchase!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I had an attack of buyer's remorse and went in to cancel my order for my Vitamix, but it's already being prepared for shipment. I guess I'll get healthy no matter what!

Love all the shoes, but I cannot wear heels at all. I tried wearing a pair of Skechers Shape-Ups to work on Tuesday because I needed a higher heel for my new slacks, and was rewarded with a bone spur on the instep of my right foot. Not fun. Back to my ol' New Balance shoes with custom orthotics. I swear, I'm really not THAT old and crippled!

My new furniture is arriving on Monday. I sold my current couch on Craigslist yesterday and they are picking it up tomorrow. Now I just need to sell the recliner. I'm so excited about getting my sectional...I can't wait to get it!

Also, I had commented previous about the sample of maracuja oil I had received with my Tarte order. At the time, I wasn't impressed. After two week of using it though, I'm sold. On the product, not the price. I searched the internet and found a 8 oz bottle of pure maracuja oil (versus the 1.7 ounce bottle from Tarte) for $26.99 (http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/product.asp?product_id=OILMARACUJA). I received it earlier this week and am very happy with it. It really does make a difference in my dry skin. Because it's made from the seeds of the passion flower and not the flower itself, it does not smell fruity at all. It's actually a normal "oil" smell...vaguely nutty.


----------



## skyblue

*Cobble*, my best advice: Head down, eyes askance, and make run for it!   . Once they catch you eye, it's all over!


----------



## Addie

*KG*, yes! I'm so happy I bought it. I actually thought it was LE since it came out with the Spring line, which is why I wanted it right now. Turns out it's permanent, but I'm still happy! It really is such a beautiful colour. I've never seen a blush quite like it.

*Cobbie*, I totally understand what you mean. I'm such an easy target for SAs. I can't help it. I just love new and pretty things! Is there any way you can return it?


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, accessory shopping is on hold here for a bit...bought a bunch of rhinestone brooches for the feather pieces I still need to work on, a vintage hat--also intended for a feather decoration, and, sigh...a treadmill to be delivered early this week.  I'm not thrilled with the last because man, those things are big, heavy, and costly, but it really is a necessity at this point.  The weather around here doesn't regularly cooperate, and the docs don't want me going to a gym right now with my compromised immune system and fatigue issues.  So any exercise at all has to be here in the house, and thus, the treadmill.  Sigh.  

All right, one more accessory is needed...a way to mount the iPad onto the treadmill.   Hubby'll use it for Netflix.  I might want to read--though I suspect I'll be listening to audiobooks for the most part.

The OttLite mirror shipped yesterday from Target; hopefully it will make good time, it's due here on Wednesday since it shipped from Arizona.  And my Sephora order will be here Tuesday--nothing too fun, just the UDPP in Sin and Original, plus the brush cleaner and samples.  Has anyone here tried the Makeup Forever Eye Seal?  I've seen good things about it, but some negative reviews as well.  I'm also curious about Urban Decay's All Nighter Spray--yes, I'm looking for ways to keep these minerals in place on both eyes and face...


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, I feel certain you can say you don't like it and return it, but if not, I'd love to have it.  I always use toner.

I have an entire box in my guest bedroom that I will have to go through and see what I have to offer.  I do know that if anyone wears a very true RED lipstick I have several tubes of a color called Slick Red.  I think it was by Estee Lauder, I forget, but they discontinued it and I bought up lots of tubes.  Now I no longer wear red RED lipstick.  

(And at Amy Head they dipped the lipstick quickly in a container of alcohol to disinfect it.)

VictoriaP, Amy Head eye shadow primer keeps my eyeshadow in place all day long.  I'm sold on it.


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> All right, one more accessory is needed...a way to mount the iPad onto the treadmill.  Hubby'll use it for Netflix. I might want to read--though I suspect I'll be listening to audiobooks for the most part.


My treadmill has a holder for a book (or Kindle), but it is hard to read when you are moving. I have a TV in the same room as the treadmill, so often watch some mindless shows. If find it very easy to listen to audible books on my iPod while on the treadmill. Having said all that, I rarely use the treadmill, and much prefer to walk outside. I realize that is a bit difficult in your rainy part of the state, but sunshine is coming!


----------



## KindleGirl

Hippie2MARS said:


> Far be it from me to tempt ANYONE but QVC has the Vitamix on special for $399 with 3 Easy Payments and free shipping. Sale lasts through the weekend. I'm just sayin'...


Was the easy-pay just for Friday? I see the special price but I'm not seeing anywhere that says easy-pay is available. Help me if I'm missing something!


----------



## Jen

Hippie, I really don't think you'll regret the Vitamix!  Hopefully you'll get really into it like I have.  Congrats on your new couch coming monday.......and keep in mind that we all really love pictures   !  

I use my treadmill several times a week.  I have bad knees and can't run, so I walk at a high speed with my shape ups and wrist and ankle weights.  I can read just fine with my DX, but I have never tried the iPad.  I do walk outside sometimes when it's nice, but I feel I kick it up the intensity a little more on the treadmill (not to mention I look super dorky in my getup!)  A speed walk can burn more calories than running if you do it right!  I'm also mildly obsessed with yoga and Turbo Jam!  I despise gyms but do pretty well on my own.    

Wait, Guerlain makes a toner?  Oh no.........that is one thing I'm still using from a drug store - I love Oil of Olay's toner.  It's $3 -I do NOT need to know if Guerlain's is awesome (which of course it is)!


----------



## cmg.sweet

KindleGirl said:


> Was the easy-pay just for Friday? I see the special price but I'm not seeing anywhere that says easy-pay is available. Help me if I'm missing something!


The easy-pay was only on Friday.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

cmg.sweet said:


> The easy-pay was only on Friday.


I'm so sorry for the misinformation! I would have sworn it said it was a weekend special!


----------



## Jen

I just wanted to stop in and inform everyone that the whole fruit margarita in the Vitamix is awesome!!!  It calls for a ridiculous amount of sugar, but I only put about a tablespoon in and it's delicious!  I can't wait to have a summer party on the screened in porch with these.  I love this thing more every day!


----------



## corkyb

I think we need a vitamix thread for tips, tricks, and recipes.  I love mine but it has limited use because of my way of eating.  But I have found that I can do a particular shake for breakfast and a smoothy before bed so it usually gets used at least once a day.  It takes a bit to get used to it and it doesn't pulverize my stuff immediately, which I expected it to do.  And someone on here, I think it might have been Jen, gave me a hint I would never have figured out which was to put the liquids in first.  I am usually putting frozen fruit, a raw whole grain, soy milk, yogurt,  and tofu or just fr. fruit and milk or soy milk in it.  It wants to get stuck a lot still.


----------



## Jane917

The cookbook that comes with the Vitamix says to put the ingredients in the order listed. The liquid is always first. I have no problem with instant pulverization.


----------



## Jen

They say softest to hardest in the Vitamix, liquids then soft fruits then hard and frozen.  If you follow that it makes it way easier!


----------



## corkyb

Jane917 said:


> The cookbook that comes with the Vitamix says to put the ingredients in the order listed. The liquid is always first. I have no problem with instant pulverization.


Jane, which size do you have and do you put frozen fruit in it? That's what seems to take a while on mine.
I have the 48 oz jar and I fill it about 2/3 of the way with my ingredients.


----------



## Jane917

corkyb said:


> Jane, which size do you have and do you put frozen fruit in it? That's what seems to take a while on mine.
> I have the 48 oz jar and I fill it about 2/3 of the way with my ingredients.


I have the 48 oz jar and I use frozen fruit all the time. I gradually increase the speed to 10, then switch it to high for about 45 seconds. There are no chunks left at all. Are you using the high speed? If I have a "chunk", I use the plunger and push it to the bottom.


----------



## VictoriaP

KindleGracie--if you've a spare of that red lipstick, I'd love to give it a whirl.  Red is one color I haven't used much, but I've been looking at so many dramatic makeup looks in the last few weeks that use it, I've been thinking I really need to try it out.  Happy to paypal you the postage, just let me know!

Got my workout in today...moving furniture around the living room trying to make space for the new monstrosity.  LOL!  Hopefully they'll call in the morning with a delivery time for tomorrow evening.  I do really like my Fitbit, BTW.  While I know I'm not using it to its fullest potential yet, I am more inclined to push a bit harder each day to get a few more steps in, and it's really sleek and unnoticeable compared to my older pedometers.

And I've been continuing to look into other makeup setting sprays and primers.  My head's beginning to spin; there's just too many options out there!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Victoria, please PM me your mailing address and I'll get it right out to you.  No postage needed but thank you.  Enjoy!


----------



## cmg.sweet

*KindleGirl * (and anyone else)...QVC has this vitamix on 4 easy pays today

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.K28091.desc.Vitamix-Creations-Variable-Speed-10-in-1-BlendingMachine


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Furniture truck is on it's way to my apartment. <squeals with excitement>


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hippie2MARS said:


> Furniture truck is on it's way to my apartment. <squeals with excitement>


SQUEEEEEE!!! Pictures would be great!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Hippie2MARS said:


> Furniture truck is on it's way to my apartment. <squeals with excitement>


Yay! Definitely share some pictures!


----------



## mom2karen

VictoriaP said:


> I do really like my Fitbit, BTW. While I know I'm not using it to its fullest potential yet, I am more inclined to push a bit harder each day to get a few more steps in, and it's really sleek and unnoticeable compared to my older pedometers.


Can you measure the dimensions on the FitBit for me? I would wear it in my bra, but I'm not well endowed so I want to make sure it would fit.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

It's here, it's here!

























It is just almost too big, as you can see by the shot going into my dining room! I love it though and am happy I got it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL!  I love how the cats are enjoying checking it out.  

You will be spending most of your time on it and I think you will enjoy it and not mourn the lost of space because it is big.  I've never had one, but I love sectionals!  They look so comfy.  Congratulations!


----------



## Kindle Krista

It looks fabulous, Hippie!!! So glad you are pleased with it. How exciting


----------



## Neo

Congratulations Hippie2MARS, that looks great - AND comfortable!!!!!!!! I'm sure you are going to enjoy many hours on it, and the cats sure seem grateful already


----------



## Jane917

H2M..that couch certainly looks comfy! The cats obviously approve.

Good news.....my dad may come home tomorrow (to the rehab center)!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Wow Jane, that IS good news and that was pretty fast for his age.


----------



## KindleGirl

cmg.sweet said:


> *KindleGirl * (and anyone else)...QVC has this vitamix on 4 easy pays today
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.K28091.desc.Vitamix-Creations-Variable-Speed-10-in-1-BlendingMachine


Thanks, cmg! Off to check it out now...I'd love to have one of these but I'm just trying to justify the cost.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Hippie2MARS said:


> It's here, it's here!


It is gorgeous !! And my cats approve !!


----------



## skyblue

*Jane*, that is great news about your dad! 

*Hippie*, there's nothing like new furniture to lift your spirits! . It even matches your cats! No wonder they like it so much. It looks like a great place to chill after a long day at work! Enjoy!


----------



## cmg.sweet

*I love it Hippie! * Looks like the perfect place to cuddle up with the kindle and some vitamix loveliness!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Calling VictoriaP, I found you a brand new Slick Red lipstick.  I just need your mailing address.


----------



## Jen

I love your couch Hippie!! Very cool. And I agree - I'd rather have a big couch then floor space in my living room. You'll really be able to stretch out on that one! I have a long L shaped sectional and will never have any other kind of couch. Enjoy!! Cute cats too.



KindleGirl said:


> Thanks, cmg! Off to check it out now...I'd love to have one of these but I'm just trying to justify the cost.


Did you get it? Obviously I love mine, so I hope you did!! I really think it's worth it, especially knowing that it's covered under warranty for 7 years - so it will last at _least_ that long.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My find is that I don't need to buy ipad. I am just fine with laptop and kindle.


----------



## Asphodel

Just popping in to say a quick 'hello' - I'm sorry I haven't had time to get in here and respond to everyone individually. 

Hope all are well!

PS: love the new furniture!


----------



## Ruby296

Love the new sectional, HTM! 

Jane, excellent news about your dad too!

Neo, how are you feeling? I came down w/mild case of the flu Sunday am. Have been taking lots of advil for the body aches and fever. I could barely move yesterday, but am feeling better today. Last time I had the flu was sophomore yr of college, I'm too old for this now


----------



## VictoriaP

Kindle Gracie said:


> Calling VictoriaP, I found you a brand new Slick Red lipstick. I just need your mailing address.


On my way! Sorry, been utterly wiped...probably too much exercise.  and thank you!!!!!!

Hippie--fabulous couch and even more fabulous cats! LOL

Updates on my end tomorrow on a few things, including Fitbit measurements as requested; I personally wear it on the coin pocket of my jeans or my waistband rather than my bra. It doesn't fit spectacularly well between the ends of the underwires in my bras. But it IS remarkably small compared to a traditional pedometer.


----------



## mom2karen

VictoriaP said:


> Updates on my end tomorrow on a few things, including Fitbit measurements as requested; I personally wear it on the coin pocket of my jeans or my waistband rather than my bra. It doesn't fit spectacularly well between the ends of the underwires in my bras. But it IS remarkably small compared to a traditional pedometer.


Take your time. I'm not in a huge hurry since once I get it I won't have any excuses for not increasing my activity level.  I'm worried that it will fall out of my waistband and into the toilet, or get tossed into the washing machine still in my jeans pocket. I've already lost one pedometer, fortunately it came in a box of cereal so I wasn't out $99.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cobbie said:


> *Cmg*, love your new avatar.


Thanks Cobbie!


----------



## KindleGirl

Jen said:


> Did you get it? Obviously I love mine, so I hope you did!! I really think it's worth it, especially knowing that it's covered under warranty for 7 years - so it will last at _least_ that long.


Not yet. Easy pay is good thru the end of today. Still debating on it. I know it would be worth it and has a good warranty, but I'm still sittin' on the fence.


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks, Cobbie, everyday is an improvement. I should be back to health by the end of the week. Hope you are well


----------



## angelmum3

Spent some money!

Hippie - I'm getting a couch tomorrow!! Mine's not a sectional, (wanted one!) but its width is supposed to be as wide as a twin bed!! LOL cant wait to see it in person! and in my living room - this could be the start of something GOOD!!

http://www.jtv.com/
My favorite place to spend money on luxurious jewelry I cant afford!! LOL - I had hoped my mom would give me her pearl necklace - but, while watching jtv, they had affordable pearls - I bought. Then around Christmas a few years ago - earrings- I bought... for all the girls - Then when (now) DIL graduated from college, a gorgeous set became available - I bought - she was overwhelmed... Now the next future DIL is graduating, and sure enough - a set came on for $66, plus a coupon for $10 off and free shipping!! woohoo!!

I know pearls are cheap if you can get to China and buy them, and I know online I always see great prices, but I like jtv, because one set was a bit - scratched, and sent it back! but the 2 other sets I have are just gorgeous! (1 Akoya, 1 freshwater)


----------



## Addie

*H2M*, love the sectional!

*Jane*, glad to hear the good news about your dad!

*Ruby*, hope you get rid of that flu quickly!

*Angelmum*, you're going to show us couch pictures as well, right?
I'm not clicking that link, I'm not clicking that link, I'm not clicking that link ...


----------



## VictoriaP

Whew, the deliveries are flying fast and furious today; so far DHL, UPS, and FedEx have all made their appearance.  Still waiting on OnTrac with the last package.  Too bad they're not all filled with amazing things for me!   

First off though, the FitBit dimensions:  just over two inces long, by 3/4" wide, by just under 1/2" in depth. It's the width that keeps me from using it on my bra; it would have to fit over the ends of the underwires, and that forces it to open wider than it's really meant to.  Perhaps a different kind of bra won't have that issue, but I'm not giving up my VS bras.

I do find that the additional expense of it means that a.) I make sure I'm using it and b.) I'm very conscious of it.  I probably should put a lanyard on it, but as it's on the little coin pocket of my jeans, it seems less likely to get brushed off or knocked into than when I wore a bigger one directly on my hip at my waistband.  I also like being able to look at it whenever I want--try THAT in public when you're wearing it on your bra!  ("excuse me while I fish down my own blouse to hit this display switch...")  LOL   Really though, it's all a matter of personal preference, and I know a lot of women really do like wearing it there. 

OK--review time:  the OttLite makeup mirror arrived this afternoon.  This was purchased directly from Target.com to take advantage of their free shipping over $50 and local in store returns if needed.  It's not available in stores.  Shipping was about one week via UPS.

A few things:  I think it was Jane who wanted to know if it could be wall mounted.  Nope.  There are no sockets meant for hanging screws, and in fact there are vents on the back that probably have to be given a certain amount of wall clearance to keep the unit cool.  Sigh.  The overall look and feel is plasticky, another sigh.  And you do need to wait a couple of minutes for the bulbs to warm up before it attains full brightness.  I was ready to send the thing back when I first turned it on, it was that dark.  And though it does tilt nicely, it's not very good if you want to do your makeup standing up.

But...

Oh my word, just how bad did my makeup look before I got this thing?!?!

I haven't done a full face yet, will do eyes a bit later, but I did pull up a stool and sit down in front of my bathroom counter to play with this thing.  As the lights warmed up (about 3-4 minutes in actual use, the manual, of course, said nothing about needing this), the difference in lighting became VERY evident.  I used it to do concealer, foundation, and blush (all mineral), and to chase a few of those errant hairs that have previously driven me up a wall. I used the 5x side for the concealer and plucking, the 1x for the rest of the makeup.  I did my best to go strictly by what I saw in the makeup mirror, and NOT to look in the regular bathroom mirror until I was done.

The vivid light, of course, wreaks havoc with your self esteem when you start out.  Every pore, every flaw is highlighted.  But when you manage to hide them from that strong light, holy cow, my makeup under average house illumination and in the regular mirrors is amazing today, much better than usual.  It's beautifully even, and it doesn't look overly made up, though I'm wearing a bit more than I usually do.  It's evident to me that I wasn't wearing nearly enough before.

The 5x is the perfect close up magnification for me, can still see most of my face in it, and don't have to be RIGHT on top of it where I could knock into it while trying to use brushes and tweezers.  I do have 20/20 eyesight though, so what you need may vary.  I found I could get a good view for that stupid hair removal, and between the light and magnification was even able to spot a few that I previously could find by feel, but not by sight.  The 1x is a nice mirror, no significant optical flaws or distortion to my eyes.  

The cons on this are the very plastic look and feel, the lack of a wall mount option, and the retail price, which I do feel is excessive considering all that plastic.  You're definitely paying for the OttLite name and those pricey, wonderful bulbs.  The unit has a slightly flimsy, creaky feel to it, which makes me think I'll probably set it into one angled position and leave it there.  I hate plastic, and I especially hate glossy black plastic, which gleefully highlights every scratch, every bit of dust and dirt (and makeup!).  There are a few cute patterns available through Target, but they're all on backorder last I checked, so basically your options are black or white, neither of which went well with my bathroom.

But dang, it's effective.  Assuming it holds up to everyday use with minimal issues, it's a keeper.


----------



## Jane917

I hope everyone who is sick gets well soon! I am off work for a few days and plan to enjoy the weather.....and work in the garden.

Victoria, thanks for the review on the OttLite. Sounds like I have to keep looking for that perfect wall mounted lighted magnified mirror. They have the one I want in the rooms at the Davenport in Spokane. Next time I stay there maybe I can just lift if off the wall.  

I have a few packages coming my way. One is an order from King Arthur Flour....just some basic stuff. I also have a pair of Clogs coming from ShoeBuy. I know we have alot of KBers here who are shoe crazy. ShoeBuy has event for their "special" people. I am lucky to be special, I guess. If you want to be special too, PM me and I will send you an invite. You get a $10 discount on your first purchase. The latest pair of shoes I bought are Swedish clogs that retail for $85-$95. During the event, which runs just a couple of days, I got them for $30. Had to pay shipping because they were under $50.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> Victoria, thanks for the review on the OttLite. Sounds like I have to keep looking for that perfect wall mounted lighted magnified mirror. They have the one I want in the rooms at the Davenport in Spokane. Next time I stay there maybe I can just lift if off the wall.


I'd be interested to know what the brand is on that one the next time you stay there. Perhaps there's a label on it, or maybe the front desk will know? I liked the one I used at Le Pavillon in New Orleans as well, but the overall lighting in that bathroom was better than what I have in mine, and that lighted mirror would never have been bright enough, I think.

Wandering in and out of the bathroom today--yeah, a wall mount really would be preferable--although to be fair I don't have a good spot for one of those either. But I don't like how much counter space the OttLite takes up.


----------



## mom2karen

Thanks so much Victoria!  I made a paper FitBit and think it will work.  I can't use underwire anymore (causes lumps in breast tissue for me) and miss my old VS bras.


----------



## Jen

Enjoying the weather?! I'm jealous! I'm looking out of my office window at snow. Hopefully the last one of the season. EVERY winter I question why on earth I still live in Ohio.

I wanted to wait a few days to report on the things I got from Sephora. I'm still not sure about the Bare Ecentuals night treatment - I think it will take more than 2 nights to be able to tell. It's going to take some getting used to, because the formula looks like makeup. I put it on, and it gives me coverage. But it's supposed to be used at night, and their promises of it not coming off on the pillow have been true so far. I kind of like that though, I have kind of uneven skin and it's nice to have something to even it out that is a night treatment! It's just odd to feel like I'm putting on makeup before bed. I'll report back on that after a week or two and see if there is a difference in my skin.



I am in LOVE with the Dior addict lip glow!! I have very pale lips naturally, and always like to have color on my lips. But, during the day I don't necessarily want to have lipstick on at every moment and look really made up. I wasn't sure about the claim that this stuff enhances the natural color of your lips, but I'm here to tell you it DOES! It looks so natural too. This is a keeper.



I didn't think I needed a new makeup mirror Victoria, thanks a lot  !! I keep mine under my sink when I'm not using it, so how it looks matters very little to me. Although I love my current one, it's a bronze finish. I got it at BB&B, but they don't have it on the website.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got a gift certificate for a European Facial from my son and his wife for my birthday and I just went for it yesterday.  It was fabulous.  One of the things she used was Jane Iredale's sugar and butter duo on my lips.  (The sugar part is a brown sugar lip scrub).  It was really nice!


----------



## Neo

Hello ladies - and NapCat 

I just wanted to check in as it's been a while, and say hi! And say to *Jen*: Gee, thanks, I had my eye o that Dior Lip Addict for a while, but the somehow manged to talk my way out of it. Now I'm going to have to get it !

*KG*: Glad you got the situation with your mirror sorted out, even if it's not completely ideal. At least it seems that it does the job well . Your facial sounds nice! Maybe it will soon be time for me to get one, it's been a while - but with regular use of the Clarisonic, I find that I don't need facials as often as I used to.

*Jane*: I'm so glad your Dad is doing so well, and hope all improves even more from here on! And I can't wait for you to get your clogs and hear back from you: those were so cute!

*Ruby*, hang in there! I hope you get better very soon, as I can really relate and feel for you - I'm finally on the real mend here, but still easily exhausted, and having an intense week at work is not really helping (but it's over soon, so it's ok ). Please stay warm, rest, and take good care of yourself.

*Hippie2MARS*: we all now that couch looks great, but now, after a few days enjoying it (with the cats, and if they left you some room on it ), how does it feel?

*Angelmum*, congratulations on your new couch too! How is it?

*cmg*, what happened to your new avatar? Where did it go?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> *cmg*, what happened to your new avatar? Where did it go?


I'm still seeing it...my old one was me at the top of the rock overlooking central park, the new one is just my face


----------



## Someone Nameless

cmg.sweet said:


> I'm still seeing it...my old one was me at the top of the rock overlooking central park, the new one is just my face


Love your face!


----------



## Jen

How weird, I couldn't see it either until you just posted that!!  Such a pretty picture!

Oh, and Neo - you're WELCOME!!  (Go buy it, really - I love it!)


----------



## Jane917

I may have to get some of that Dior Lip Addict too! I like just a little color on my lips (I am currently using NARS dolce vita), but rarely apply lipstick during during the day, just in the morning before I go out the door. I typically do not like the feel of lip glosses, but this might be just what I need to carry around with me during day. Considering the price, it better be good!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Anyone else use Buxom lipglosses?  I just found these things and I love the tingly feeling...


----------



## Neo

This is so weird cmg!!! I saw your new avatar (super cute) for a day or so, but now I have the old one back


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Anyone else use Buxom lipglosses? I just found these things and I love the tingly feeling...


I've never used those, but I think I will probably get this - same idea. I don't do glosses, but from what I've heard this doesn't feel much like gloss. And it gives the tingly feeling like the Buxom ones do, supposedly because they plump.


----------



## skyblue

*cmg*, I see your new avatar and it's super cute!

I don't like tingly lip glosses, so I don't use Buxom glosses. Something about the tingle that gives me shivers!  I love MAC Lipglass, Dior's glosses, smashbox, NARS, and the BE glosses that don't tingle. I also like to keep the Maybelline Shine Sensational gloss (cocoa fever is my fav) in my desk drawer and next to my favorite chair. They are only about $5 and are quite lovely. I keep something on my lips all the time so these are perfect.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, do you like the little squeeze tube?  For some reason, they are my least favorite, although I have some of them (not the Maybelline ones though).

I LOVE my Amy Head lip gloss in Mint Charm.  It doesn't tingle but it has a bit of a mint taste.  I just adore it.


----------



## skyblue

Hi Kindle Gracie!

No, I am not a huge fan of those squeeze tubes, but it's fine for home when I don't care about precise application.

I try to steer clear of mint flavored gloss.  It interferes with the taste of beverages.  Do all the Amy Head lip glosses have a minty flavor?


----------



## Someone Nameless

> I try to steer clear of mint flavored gloss. It interferes with the taste of beverages. Do all the Amy Head lip glosses have a minty flavor?


I'm not sure because that's the only one I have ever tried or own. Probably not though. It's not a strong mint taste and only lasts for a few minutes, much to my disappointment because I like it.


----------



## Kindle Krista

cmg.sweet said:


> Anyone else use Buxom lipglosses? I just found these things and I love the tingly feeling...


I do I do!!! I have tons of them and I am wearing one right now as a matter of fact. I'm wearing Lisa or Leslie I think. BTW....I LOVE your new pic!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Thanks everyone for the complements on my new pic.  Hubby and I went to dinner so I got all prettied up and decided to take a new avi pic.


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks, AddieLove and Neo, I feel so much better today than I did on Monday!  Body aches and sore throat are gone, just have a nagging headache that won't go away, but all in all huge improvement.  Glad to hear you're all better too, Neo!

Re: lipgloss I used to like MAC (original one?), but I hate the feeling of anything sticky, gloppy, thick, etc.  I like sheer lippies, like MAC's Slimshine's but they d/c them and I was not happy.  I've been reading in the blogosphere about the much sought after LE lipstick Revlon Fashion's Night Pout, touted as a universal nude that will work with every skintone (all the models wore it during fashion week last fall).  I just picked this up this am at Wegmans and I have to say it's gorgeous!!!  Light, sheer w/a little bit of shine, but nothing sparkly.  I'm going to go back and get another, and it was only $8


----------



## Hippie2MARS

cmg.sweet said:


> Thanks everyone for the complements on my new pic. Hubby and I went to dinner so I got all prettied up and decided to take a new avi pic.


I'm still not seeing it!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Levi relaxed fit jeans.


----------



## Asphodel

Got an email from Alima Pure - you can get a free full-size "sneak peek" at their new lip balm with a purchase of $10 or more before 04/03. I've fallen in love with their Luminous Shimmer blush in "Candy", and have been meaning to order a full-size of it. Now's the time!

Oh, and a quick update on my Clarisonic - it arrived Tuesday and I was able to try it for the first time on Weds. I've used it morning and evening since then, and while I like it, I don't think I care too much for the Clarisonic Gentle that came with it, and I'm pretty sure I need a sensitive brush. 

My mother is visiting me this weekend and I recently introduced her to mineral makeup. (I gave her a Bare Minerals starter kit for Christmas.) She likes it, so we're going to go to Ulta so that she can shop for eye shadow and blush. While I'm there, I'm going to look for a different cleanser to use with my Clarisonic!

Has anyone here used the Vitamin E line from The Body Shop?


----------



## Jane917

Asphodel, I placed an order from Alima Pure yesterday before I got the notice of the lip balm offer,so I hope they include it in my package. 

I have long used Body Shop products.....even before they had retail stores. They used to just have a warehouse somewhere in NJ. Anyway, I have used Vitamin E products for many years. I currently use the moisturizers (day and night) and the eye cream. I don't use them exclusively, but they have remained in my skin care routine for many many years.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I received the most gorgeous bottle of Guerlain toner from Cobbie today and it is as she said, almost full!  I'd been cleaning house and working in the yard so I was happy to get a shower and then test it out.  It smells fantastic and while I don't think I look any younger yet, I certainly did feel special when I swiped the lovely product across my skin.  I think I can still smell it.  She may have created a monster here.  

Cobbie, you are a sweetheart and I thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Someone Nameless

A girl can always dream.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Angelmum...did you get your couch? Pictures?

Thanks everyone for the comments on my sectional...and my cats. Josie and Idgie definitely approve of the new furniture!

I really love having the ottoman, and I like have the corner of the sectional to snuggle into!

Neo, it's pretty comfy, but I must admit, it's not as comfortable for naps as my old couch. Maybe I just need to break it in!


----------



## cmg.sweet

They are remodeling the JC Penneys where i live and we are getting an in store sephora!  I'm so excited (I know it isn't as great as a stand alone one but better than nothing)


----------



## crebel

Eep!!!  I was at the Jordan Creek Mall in Des Moines, Iowa, yesterday.  There was a HUGE Sephora store.  I thought of all of you and ran past as quickly as I could...


----------



## Jane917

I just ordered a Jerdon lighted wall makeup mirror from Amazon. Should be here on Tuesday. I was going to order from BBB with a 20% coupon, but it is still cheaper at Amazon.


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, happy to hear you're feeling better! Here's hoping that headache goes away quickly!
I don't wear lipstick, but that Revlon one sounds lovely. Next time I'm by a place that sells Revlon, I'll have to check it out.

 *Cobbie*, I've actually never heard of this tinted moisturizer before, but I really like that high SPF! I was skeptical when I read the "one shade fits all" part, but the reviews on Amazon are all 5 stars. So are you going to try it out and let us know how amazing it is?  It sounds like it would be just perfect for the hot weather.
I have a similar thought regarding the lighted mirrors. I don't want to see myself that well (especially every day) and have to sit to apply makeup, but I think it might turn out to be a necessary evil.

Well, I went to the mall today because my Sephora powder brush finally died on me. I replaced it with another Sephora powder brush. I was going to get a MAC one, but the Sephora one was so soft. I couldn't resist it. While I was at Sephora, I also picked up LM's Secret Camouflage (in the right colour this time) and Guerlain's mascara. I totally didn't need it, but I couldn't just leave without it.

I also got my bday gift since it's April, a sample of Sephora's new moisturizer, a 100 point gift of Fresh cleanser, moisturizer and exfoliator, and the trio sample of Benefit skincare products. So far I've only tried the Benefit cleanser, and I have to say I'm not impressed. It doesn't get rid of eye makeup very well. It does leave the rest of my face feeling squeaky clean, though. It seems just average, and I won't purchase the full size. I'm still excited to try Benefit's moisturizer and eye cream. The packaging is just so cute!

I also dropped by a Chanel counter and picked up a sample of the Vitalumiere Aqua foundation.


----------



## Jane917

When you purchase items in a Sephora store, do they give you samples. When I was in the city a few weeks ago, I dropped more than $100 at Sephora. It wasn't until I left the store that I realized I would have gotten free samples if I had ordered online.


----------



## Neo

Yaayyyy *AddieLove*, can't wait to hear what you think of the Vitalumiere Aqua and the Guerlain Mascara 

*Cobbie*, take one for the team and just get that tinted moisturizer 

*Ruby*, hope you are feeling much better now and are back to normal!

I have a confession to make: I've had a hell of a week, and by Friday, felt in need of a little something . So after work, I swung by Sacks 5th Avenue, and made my way to the Guerlain counter ... They had just received the new Rouge Automatique lipsticks and I felt I had to pick one up. They are absolutely lovely, like a lighter formula (and case!) version of the Rouge G, more sheer too, but long wearing and just as smooth and comfortable to wear: there is nothing else to be said but that Guerlain is definitely the best in lipsticks, IMHO (the Chanel just doesn't compare here ).

The casing is super cute, and SUPER light (well it's plastic, but beautiful plastic, because it's Guerlain, lol), and I love the way it opens - it's one piece with a slider, and the lipstick comes up when you push the slider down (this also opens up the top of the case to let the lipstick come out). So you can basically use it one handed, and not worry about it opening in your purse or loosing the lid, neat . The colors are really pretty, and sheerer than the Rouge G. I went with the color 100 "Apres L'Ondee". It's supposed to be in the beige family, but really picks up my lips' pink undertones ( ) and can only be described as a pink when I wear it. It's perfect for every day wear.

I also took this opportunity to reserve the upcoming LE wooden case Bronzer they should be getting soon. They will call me when they get it ...

Here I was helped by Luigi, and I didn't really like him half as much as I liked Raymond . Luigi was slightly obnoxious I found, and I didn't like how he tried to push his products on me (like trying to push his foundation on me when I told him 3 times that I was absolutely in love with the Chanel and had no wish nor intention to change or even try something else). Raymond was great in that, as he totally respected that I liked other products, and as he himself said, any woman who likes make-up will never wear everything from the same brand as she will pick and choose what works best for her...

Apart from that, I've been good 

Hope everyone is having a fantastic week-end


----------



## Addie

*Jane*, normally I don't get samples when I buy in store. The Sephora moisturizer was a complete surprise, but it makes sense because they're trying to push their own skincare line. The Benefit one I knew about because it was a VIB email I received a week or so ago telling me about it. If I hadn't told the SA, she wouldn't have given it to me. And the Fresh products were just from my Sephora points.

*Neo*, sorry to hear your week was difficult. Glad to hear you managed to get yourself a little pick me up! I saw pics of the new Guerlain lipstick and immediately thought of you. I like the look of the package, nice and simple. Please remind us when you pick up your LE wooden case bronzer and let us know what you think of it. I can't get it out of my head ever since I saw the promotional image for it.


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, yay! Can't wait to hear what you think of the tinted moisturizer!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove and Neo, thanks for thinking of me. I'm finally feeling back to normal, phew! Addie, I don't usually wear lipstick either, but this Revlon one is pretty light and sheer. Neo, I've seen quite a few great reviews on that new Guerlain lipstick. Thankfully I don't live near a Guerlain counter or I'd be sorely tempted to check it out. I am interested in testing Chanel's Boy lippie, but since I'm more of a tinted lipbalm type I don't know that I could justify the $32 pricetag.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

AddieLove said:


> *Jane*, normally I don't get samples when I buy in store. The Sephora moisturizer was a complete surprise, but it makes sense because they're trying to push their own skincare line. The Benefit one I knew about because it was a VIB email I received a week or so ago telling me about it. If I hadn't told the SA, she wouldn't have given it to me. And the Fresh products were just from my Sephora points


I was in a Sephora on Friday, getting advice. They stocked me up with plenty of free samples.

I ended up buying Laura Mercier's tinted moisturizer and I love it. I have never been able to handle wearing foundation and this is the perfect solution. It is so is light and refreshing to put on, yet it still evens my complexion and helps my makeup stay on. The Sephora makeup consultant suggested it and she was right on.

I'm kitted out with all sorts of new-to-me products which I will share in an upcoming post. Thanks (I think) to all you enablers.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Of course, you did.  I was all ready to order one and searched Nordstrom's, Neiman's, Saks' and Bergdorf's websites and _no one_ is showing it, yet. <pout> Another site said the release date is April 15 so unless I call around and decide to darken the door of a physical store I guess I'll have to wait
> 
> I'm sorry about your week. Too bad Raymond wasn't there to complete your mood elevating process.
> Done! It's supposed to be delivered Wednesday. The temps are rising here and even though I still have some Chanel tinted moisturizer left from last summer I thought this looked interesting. I'll let you and *AddieLove* know what I think.
> 
> *Jane*, during my first and only visit to Sephora recently, when the SA and I couldn't decide on a color of Lancome's Effacernes Waterproof Undereye Concealer she offered me a sample.


You can get samples of anything at Sephora. they have lovely little plastic containers of all shapes and sizes and they will make you up a sample of skin care lotion, perfume, make-up, anything; just ask.


----------



## Feylamia

I have no idea if this has already been posted but I just love my "bana box":










I don't know why but being able to actually _throw_ my banana into my backpack gives me feelings of the very best kind...









Also, hi, here I am again. I think Oberon fans somehow end up posting in all the same threads, don't they?


----------



## Neo

Hi Feylamia! Welcome to the AA thread   - nice to see you aren't afraid and stepping right in  

I had never seen a banana box, that thing is cool!!!! Truth is, I eat half a banana every morning, just before going to the gym, so after that I'm pretty much set banana wise for the day. But my Dad would LOVE this thing!!!! Off to Amazon to check it out


----------



## Neo

Yaayyyy *Cobbie*!!!!!!! 

*Ruby*, so glad you are feeling better 

*U2C*: please let us know how you like everything, you know how much we like detailed reviews


----------



## Asphodel

I took my mom to Ulta on Saturday so that she could look at bareMinerals (and I could spend my gift card), and spend I did! 

I got a bareMinerals Prime Time Brightening Eyelid Primer in Brightening Pearl, a Tarte Lash Hugger Eco-Friendly Mascara, and a Tarte Smooth Operator Micronized Clay Finishing Powder.

The salesperson at the bareMinerals counter said I could use the eye primer under my eyes as well, and I find that it really helps my dark circles, but what I really love about it is how fantastic my eyeshadow looks! Usually I get a little line along the crease in my eyelid, but no more. 

I also placed my Alima Pure order this weekend so I am looking forward to trying their new lip balm.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

So my very expensive trip to Sephora ;-)

I did a whole face consultation. A bit ago, I had a front page article in our local rag, which featured probably the worst picture of me known to God. Strangers on the street stopped me to tell me how bad the picture was (Well, not literally, but the dermatologist's receptionist who had never met me had things to say as did my friends.) Can we say wake up call?

Because so many of you have recommended Sephora and their products, I decided to book a consult. Anyway, I needed to get the Philosophy Purity (which is fab, BTW). So below are the products that my stylist Roxy used for me:

The face lotion she put on me was this:

To be honest, I couldn't see any difference between this and my usual. It smelled fine and went on smoothly and soaked right in.

Primers: 1. Laura Mercier Primer, 2. Too Faced Shadow Insurance


I didn't even know what primer was. I had no idea what a difference it made to keeping my make-up fresh looking. What can I say, I'm a real make-up primitive. I don't know how they work in comparison to other primers, but my make-up lasted all day.

"Foundation": Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in porcelain.

This is my big find. I love this stuff. As I said before, it moisturized and evened my complexion to give a nice base to my make-up.

Cheeks: 1. One Hot Minute Bronzer by Benefit and (2.) Dandelion Blush, also by Benefit

Once again, if you're pale like I am and as middle-aged, what you need is subtle for the daily look. I love both these. I didn't look like I was wearing make-up, just like my face had color and contour. Extremely natural.

Eyes, Eyelashes: 1. Crease and highlight: Makeup Forever #76 beige; 2. lid: NARS Cairo; 3. Eyebrows: Anastasia in light blonde; 4. Mascara: Tarte Lights Camera Action in black.


Talk about staying power. This stuff stayed on all day. Champagne (NARS Cairo) was not a color I would have tried but it worked well and emphasized my grey eyes, making them look larger. I also didn't think I could do black mascara but the Tarte is perfect color-wise. It is easy on and didn't clump. I probably wouldn't buy it again though because I'd like something that enhanced my eyelashes more.

Lips: NARS Cruising which is a nude pink.
.
This is was another wonderful find for somebody as pale as I am.

I also bought a brush set which apparently isn't available on-line.

All and all, I am very pleased. Because I'm cool ivory and grey/blonde, make-up easily overpowers my face and makes me look like a clown. What Roxy used added color and warmth in a very natural way. I'd highly recommend a Sephora (or MAC or Bloomies or ...) consult. Even if you don't buy much it might open up possibilities you'd never thought of. The moisturizer, blush/bronzer, and lipstick are keepers for sure; and I will probably also stick with the Urban Decay and the NARS for eyes.

Thanks Accessories Anonymous Crew!


----------



## Feylamia

Neo said:


> Hi Feylamia! Welcome to the AA thread  - nice to see you aren't afraid and stepping right in


Life is short, so why waste time when you could be buying accessories.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

yay. i found a pocket knife that is perfect. bright red handle and it can attach to my keyring. handing walking though the college parking lot in the middle night. its attached to my mace on my key ring. Can open it with my thumb.


----------



## cmg.sweet

What are we doing on page 3?  Are we all on a shopping strike?


----------



## Jen

Ladies, page 3!! Horrible!! (ha ha cmg, we posted at the same time!)

I haven't been doing much shopping lately, much to the happiness of my bank accounts! I am going to buy a few things today that are very male-like, but I'm a HUUUUUGE baseball fan and am going to buy some gear for this years games that I'm going to. (PS *Chris*, one of those games is a Cardinals game, and our seats are front row behind the Reds dugout - it'll be fun to watch them beat the Cards from there )
Not very exciting to you guys, I'm sure!! But it is for me. I'm a bit of a sports freak.....unlike about 99% of my friends. This super girly makeup lover side that has come out of me in the last 6 months is sort of new to me!!

*UTC*, what a fun trip to Sephora!! I'm glad you had fun and got some good stuff.

*Neo* - how is your Guerlain mascara holding up? I feel like mine is starting to run out, and it's upsetting me. For $36, it should last a LOT longer than a month or so. I'm really dissapointed. I went and looked - I'm shocked to see that the big brush part is only .16 ounces - which is the same size as most deluxe samples! That's terrible! Diorshow is .38 just to give an example. Now I guess I understand the reviews which say it should last longer for the price - I agree. It's absolutely the best mascara ever, but if it only lasts a month or so I just don't know if I can justify it. Has anyone bought any of the mascara samplers from Sephora? I'm considering getting one - for $30 you get 7 or 8 deluxe samples (funny enough, one of them is .16 ounces.....) then maybe I can find a cheaper one to fall in love with. I'm really dissapointed, I thought I found my perfect mascara. Maybe I'll just try the Mally next and see how that one is.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I hate to report that I'm having mixed feelings about my Chanel makeup.  I like it and will continue to use it some days but I feel like my face is a little bit shiny and it's not even the heat of summer yet.  I don't want to feel like I need to power my nose/face all the time.  I've gone back to my AH foundation most days.


----------



## Jen

I totally understand KG.  I LOVE the foundation, the coverage and how it melts into my skin - but don't love the shine either.  The Mally poreless defender helps zap that, but I have to use it pretty early in the day.  Luckily it lasts most of the day.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Well, after my Vitamix languished at the apartment office for a week (the whole time with me thinking, "Man, QVC's shipping is sloooowww"), it's finally in my kitchen. It fits under my counter perfectly and is just the size I need to make 2 smoothies. I made my first smoothies for breakfast this morning: 1/2 c almond milk, a couple spoonfuls of vanilla Greek yogurt, a handful of fresh spinach, 1 c frozen pineapple chunks, a whole orange, a whole banana, and a handful of coconut. The results? Two beautifully GREEN and positively delicious smoothies! 

I think I'm gonna like this!


----------



## Jen

YAY Hippie!  I'm glad you like it.  If you're anything like me you'll love it more every day.  Today mine is silken tofu, pom juice, fresh spinach, kale & mango, frozen wild blueberries, peaches & raspberries, acai powder, hemp seeds, flaxseeds & some water to thin it all out.  Delicious!  Keep sharing your fun combos, I like the coconut milk idea!


----------



## Jen

Okay, it's official - I should have waited to get the Vitamix. Today's QVC TSV is the 64 oz container Vitamix AND the dry 32 oz container for $449. Now THAT is a deal.

The picture thing won't work, but here is the link - 
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.K34110.promo.RN0.cm_scid.mail?cm_ven=NEWSLETTER&cm_cat=WHATSNEW040711&cm_pla=ENEWS&cm_ite=HERO1_K34110&cookie=set

Oh well. I'm not sure how much I would have used the dry container anyway, in my head I'd love to make bread and flour from scratch....but considering I hardly cook as it is that is probably not likely.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jen said:


> Okay, it's official - I should have waited to get the Vitamix. Today's QVC TSV is the 64 oz container Vitamix AND the dry 32 oz container for $449. Now THAT is a deal.
> 
> The picture thing won't work, but here is the link -
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.K34110.promo.RN0.cm_scid.mail?cm_ven=NEWSLETTER&cm_cat=WHATSNEW040711&cm_pla=ENEWS&cm_ite=HERO1_K34110&cookie=set
> 
> Oh well. I'm not sure how much I would have used the dry container anyway, in my head I'd love to make bread and flour from scratch....but considering I hardly cook as it is that is probably not likely.


Well, if it makes you feel any better, there is absolutely NO way the 64 ounce container would fit under my counter! I'm very happy with this one. I'm not sure a dry jar is worth an extra $50, especially if you are unsure that you will use it.


----------



## Jen

I actually have the 64 ounce container and love it.  There is no cupboard above where I keep mine (the blender lives in the sink drain area anyway), and I tend to stuff the container pretty full.  I make a morning smoothie for both my husband and I, and then I have an extra container in the fridge so we can both have one after our workout.  I just tend to put big stuff in there so I like the extra room.  And that is what I paid for mine total, so basically the dry container would have been free for me if I would have waited.  Again, oh well.....


----------



## geoffthomas

I just have to stick my 2 cents in here.
My wife has used (and I love) Chant d'Arômes by Guerlain for a long time.
Originally got it in Paris - not sure that you can get the perfume over here.

Don't know anything about the cosmetics, but this is a wonderful scent.

Just sayin.....


----------



## skyblue

Well, *Geoff*, we always appreciate a man's opinion!  Perhaps our resident Guerlain expert, *Neo*, can help us with that one. 

I am thrilled to hear more praise for one of my favorite kitchen appliances! I use my *Vita Mix *minimum twice a day. I don't know how I lived without it!  I use the 64 oz container. We drink A LOT of healthy smoothies!  I have a spot on my counter that accommodates it perfectly.


----------



## Barbiedull

geoffthomas said:


> I just have to stick my 2 cents in here.
> My wife has used (and I love) Chant d'Arômes by Guerlain for a long time.
> Originally got it in Paris - not sure that you can get the perfume over here.
> 
> Don't know anything about the cosmetics, but this is a wonderful scent.
> 
> Just sayin.....


http://www.amazon.com/Daromes-Guerlain-Women-Toilette-3-4-Ounces/dp/B0020MMA0E


----------



## Neo

geoffthomas said:


> I just have to stick my 2 cents in here.
> My wife has used (and I love) Chant d'Arômes by Guerlain for a long time.
> Originally got it in Paris - not sure that you can get the perfume over here.
> 
> Don't know anything about the cosmetics, but this is a wonderful scent.
> 
> Just sayin.....


LOL, Barbiedull beat me to it, but as ever Geoff, amazon to the rescue 



I LOVE Guerlain fragrances (they are all lovely), and have worn Mitsouko for many many years. I have switched to Thierry Mugler's Angel a couple of years ago, but have no doubt that I'll get back to Guerlain at some point


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *Barbiedull* and *Neo*!


----------



## Addie

Has anyone ever tried Steam Cream? http://www.steamcream.co.uk/top.html
I keep looking at the cute tins!

Well, I tried the Guerlain mascara, and I don't think it's for me. It's great at lengthening, but does almost nothing for volume. Oh, well.
I am excited about the new Chanel mascara that's supposed to come out in the US in August, I believe. It's called Sublime de Chanel, and I will get it when it's released in the states.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Oh be jealous ladies !!

NapCat is being "forced" to go to the Home Craft Show in Las Vegas tomorrow !!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Oh, you poor, poor thing. Are the cats dragging you there?  We'll want a full review. Enjoy!
> 
> There's a  new kid  on the block. At least, new to me. This article was in today's F/D Luxe, a fashion glossy that comes in our paper. Here's the link to his website. Not a lot to choose from but in my search for the perfect concealer I ordered his. Who knows if I chose the right color.
> 
> The last part mentions that he's "discussing the QVC option". You heard it first here.  Like we need more options.


Ooo! Cool! I love "new"! Bring on new options! If he brings it to QVC we can see it demonstrated. I hope you chose the right shade!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> Has anyone ever tried Steam Cream? http://www.steamcream.co.uk/top.html
> I keep looking at the cute tins!


here's a pretty in depth review of steam cream:

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/04/review-steam-cream-spring-2011-tins.html#more-36785


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, I actually read about that one on a beauty blog. It's supposed to just sink into the skin beautifully. I wish I lived nearby a place that sold it in the US. Although, shipping isn't that expensive, so I may decide to give it a try. Right now, though, I'm being minimalistic when it comes to skin care. I seem to have upset my skin terribly a month or so ago, and it's just now starting to normalize. So I don't want to add anything that might disrupt progress.

I'm excited to hear what you think about the Rivision tinted moisturizer!

I almost bought a BB cream today (never tried one before), but it was $70+. It was a brand I hadn't read about before, and I didn't want to spend that much unless I was sure about it.

*Ruby*, that's actually where I first heard about it. I bet we check out a lot of the same sites!  I like her blog, but I find that she and I agree maybe 50% of the time, probably less. A lot of that has to do with the fact that we have different undertones, different types of skin and different preferences for how we like to look. The Steam Cream sounds really good, but I feel like I can't rely on her opinion too much.

Temptalia I find I can rely on a bit more. By the way, did you see her post about the Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Intense Eyeshadow? The eyeshadow looked absolutely beautiful. I think I may have to stop by their counter and take a look. If I could stay away from here and that website, I would save so much money. 

For those interested in the post I'm talking about, you can go here: http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-khaki-pulse-6-eyes-to-kill-intense-eyeshadow-review-photos-swatches#more-29201


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, I agree w/you on all points about the Muse blog. She reviews some interesting products though. I found the ingredient list for the steam cream and it looks pretty good. If you try it please post your review. I've finally found a good skin care regimen so I won't be straying, but those tins are cute! I like Temptalia so much more. I did see her review on the Armani e/s, she gave it high praise. The nearest Nordstrom and Neimans are 3 hrs from me so I won't be tempted anytime soon. Another great blog is Makeup and Beauty Blog, do you read that one? Here's the link: www.makeupandbeautyblog.com


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, I agree. I like how Temptalia and the Muse's blog don't overlap much. I will! I'm still debating but weakening. 
I actually don't read that blog. I'll have to check it out and bookmark it. Thanks for letting me know about it! I love checking out this stuff.


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, you made me smile when I read that you had ordered a Steam Cream. They are so cute! And they come out with new tins fairly often, so I feel like once you start you won't be able to stop. Ever.  I love the one you chose! It's one of the tins I've been eyeing, actually.
I've never had overly sensitive skin, but it started boycotting on me for whatever reason. Probably its way of saying I buy too much makeup. 

BB cream is not as light as a tinted moisturiser but not as heavy as a foundation. It's really big in Asia.
Here's a snippet from the Wiki article:


> Originally formulated in Germany, it was initially used by dermatologists to help laser surgery patients protect, soothe and refine highly sensitive skin while providing light coverage for post-laser scars, acne and other blemishes.
> 
> In recent years BB cream has gained a huge following for its skin-regenerating properties and is now also widely used in Asia to provide natural-looking skin coverage. Korean celebrities and cosmetic companies were the first to discover BB cream, and its popularity has now spread from Korea to China, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Japan and South East Asia.


The main issue I see with BB cream is that each brand seems to come out with only one colour, and the colour from brand to brand is not the same. It's quite odd. But I keep reading about it and hearing about other people using it, so I remain fascinated.

I used each eye cream sample for about two weeks. I didn't notice changes right away but over time, I noticed the Bobbi Brown one made my lines smoother. Of course, once I stopped using it to try another eye cream the lines reappeared.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it works as well for you as it does for me! Please let us know either way, though.

Speaking of eye creams, I've been using the La Mer one (green package) for a bit now, and I'm not impressed. The white package lightened my dark circles in about three days. This one has done nothing for over a week, which I think is really weird given that the SA who gave me the green sample said it was specifically for dark circles. I'll finish up my trial period of the green one, though. I think I'll probably get another sample of the white one if I can just to make sure it's responsible for lightening my dark circles.

*Ruby*, I forgot to mention that I also love Lisa Eldridge's blog. Do you go to that one? It's not like Muse or Temptalia. It's mainly a video blog. She recreates looks in magazines she's done but will also talk about products. It's http://www.lisaeldridge.com/. It's easily my favourite makeup video site.

And for those interested in Chanel's Vitalumiere Aqua, whether you have it or not, here's a nice video Lisa Eldridge made for Chanel. http://chanel-makeup-confidential.chanel.com/en_GB/#/collection/27/46


----------



## Asphodel

I could have sworn I posted after I received my Alima Pure order, but I can't find the post now.  I'm sorry if this is a duplicate.

Anyway, I received the order on Tuesday and along with with my Neutral 0 foundation, they included a sample eyeshadow, eyeliner and blush...and my sample lip balm. I quite like the lip balm, it's sort of soft and silky and goes on very smoothly. The sample is clear - I look forward to seeing the color options.

*Jane*, did you get your Alima Pure order and lip balm? What do you think?

*Cobbie*, I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Steam Cream. I am very seriously considering ordering some this evening when I get home from work!


----------



## skyblue

Oh, don't tell me I need Steam Cream!


----------



## Jane917

Asphodel said:


> *Jane*, did you get your Alima Pure order and lip balm? What do you think?


I received my Alima Pure order a couple of weeks ago. I like the lip gel, but wish it had a bit of tint. I guess the tinted ones are coming out soon. I have a foundation, concealer, brow powder, finishing powder, and several samples of blush. I am still trying to pin down one blush color to order.


----------



## Asphodel

Jane917 said:


> I received my Alima Pure order a couple of weeks ago. I like the lip gel, but wish it had a bit of tint. I guess the tinted ones are coming out soon. I have a foundation, concealer, brow powder, finishing powder, and several samples of blush. I am still trying to pin down one blush color to order.


What blush colors are you considering? I am absolutely in love with "Candy".


----------



## Jane917

Asphodel said:


> What blush colors are you considering? I am absolutely in love with "Candy".


I haven't tried Candy. I have guava, honey rose, carnation, tea rose, rosa, and aurora.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Cobbie said:


> Oh, you poor, poor thing. Are the cats dragging you there?  We'll want a full review. Enjoy!



Walter and his "Shopping Cats"
.....video says it all......sigh


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Need.....want.....need.....want......


Don't confuse me!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *Walter*, that's hilarious!
> 
> Awww, *Skyblue*, would I ever try to do that?


Yep, but in a good way! LOL


----------



## Asphodel

Well I took the plunge and ordered a tin of SteamCream today. 

Although I may have to borrow some shopping cats to take the blame...


----------



## skyblue

Okay, I am expecting a full report on STEAM CREAM!  I won't be using it on my face, however, because my face is anything but dry!


----------



## Jane917

I posted this in the Crazy Purse thread, but thought I should post here also. I need a new easy-care Spring bag. This Sherpani seems to fit the bill. I have a couple of Sherpanis, and I am pleased with their quality and design.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie, can't wait to hear your thoughts on the SC, and I love the tin you chose! I bet Neo will find her way to Bendel's soon to check it out 

AddieLove, YES! I love Lisa Eldridge's site. Her tutorials are the best, bar none. I like that she actually uses models w/real life skin care concerns and shows how to apply, conceal etc. A couple other great review blogs are www.cafemakeup.com
www.thebeautylookbook.com and www.naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com
Cafe Makeup is written by a blond, blue eyed (I think) woman so her skintone won't help in figuring out how shades might look, but she reviews gorgeous, high end products.  The other 2 blogs are authored by Asian women so much more helpful for us


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Things that "Shopping Cats" buy:

~straw flower arrangement
~gold infused blown glass Pine Tree and Sailboat
~Lighthouse Birdcage Wind-chime

Obviously all important "gotta-haves"....

This was an easy day....you should see what the critters do with my credit cards on line ! sigh....


----------



## corkyb

Napcat, it's all gorgeous!


----------



## Jen

I made my first ever trips to the Container store and Ulta yesterday.  Both very dangerous places, but I got out off both without spending a fortune.  Most at Ulta because I have a 15% off coupon at Sephora, but I got a few Ulta eyeshadows and some lip balms.  I wish I had been to the container store when I first moved into my house!  I got a few things there too but only spent around $40.  Honestly, Ulta was smaller than I had imagined!  Stll a really fun place.  Luckily I had somewhere to be so I couldn't go into DSW that is right next door!


----------



## Ruby296

Napcat I love the birdcage windchime! Those shopping cats have good taste


----------



## Addie

Yay! I can't wait to hear reviews on the steam cream!

*Ruby*, absolutely! I know the exact video you're thinking of. I thought it was great. You're right. Too many put makeup on models with perfect skin, which doesn't really help a lot of people.

That's so funny you mention cafemakeup. I probably started looking at her site a week or so ago. She's all about the high end! I'm really enjoying her reviews. I really want to try the Chanel Glosimers because of her. The way she talks about them make them sound just amazing.

I've never read the other two blogs. Thanks for the recommendations! I really like Asian women makeup blogs for that exact reason. Plus, I like to see how they apply eyeshadow since Asian eyes are shaped differently.

*NapCat*, love the items you bought! The blown glass is gorgeous!


----------



## Neo

Hello everyone!!!!!! It's been a while (hectic week again!), and now I don't know where to start - so please forgive me if I forget anything or anyone 

*Jen*: oh no on the Guerlain Mascara!!!!!! Mine is still going strong, but then again I bought it a couple of weeks after you I think, so let's see - although, your post made me panic, and so I already went ahead and bought another one, just to be sure I don't run out ... I know it's ridiculous, especially looking at that price, but I've never had such a great mascara before, and not quite ready to start looking for another one again (just was there a month or so ago). *AddieLove*, I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you : which one did you get? The classic or the volume one? I have the volume one (I already have long lashes, so don't need too much help on that front), and it does wonderful things for me.

*Cobbie* and *Ruby*: I am NOT going to even start investigating those steam creams, lol! I am all set in the cream department, and will not create yet another need for me . But I can't wait to hear what you think of it when you get it, those tins are adorable 

Funny that you should mention beauty blogs and review sites: I have been spending quite a lot of time watching the pixiwoo sisters' videos in the last couple of weeks (http://www.youtube.com/user/pixiwoo), and am now super sorely tempted to order Louise Young make up brushes because of them, they sound so wonderful!!!! Of course, they only ship from the UK ... I am convincing myself that I'm not in a hurry, and next month will be better... But I am eying their LY19 concealer brush, their LY38 eyeshadow brush, and their LY07 powder brush (the one I have is wonderful but now 9 years old, and starting to shed like crazy - so in need of replacement). Louise Young brushes can be viewed here: http://www.louiseyoungcosmetics.com

In the meantime, I have ordered (and received) another UK based make-up brush, and more precisely, a new foundation brush: the Coco Beau Big, Fat, Firm Foundation Brush. It is reviewed here: http://camiloveskiwi.blogspot.com/2010/12/introducing-coco-beau-pro-big-fat-firm.html
and can be bought here (no comment on price and shipping rate): http://www.cocobeau.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=102_103&products_id=279
However, after 3 days of using it, I find that it was totally worth the price (even though I didn't need it with the Chanel foundation brush I already had - but I don't think I'll ever use that one again! Maybe I should take it back...), and the almost 2 weeks wait to get it. It's a fantastic brush, gets the job done super fast and BEAUTIFULLY (amazing finish!), and is super comfortable - not only to hold and use (you can twirl it any which way, and it just works!), but also as it's super super soft! I LOVE it and highly recommend it 

Luigi (the obnoxious Guerlain guy) called me yesterday to tell me that they have gotten the wooden boxed bronzer in!!!! He is holding one for me, and I'm going tomorrow after work - will definitely report back then!

I have also been looking at masks, and am intrigued by the Givenchy Black For Light Mask Light Enhancing Black Mask (the fact that the packaging and brush that come with it look so cool does make it even more interesting, needless to say ...) - has anyone heard about it or has any experience with it?



Hope everybody is getting ready for the upcoming week and enjoying their week-end !


----------



## GreenThumb

Jen said:


> Okay, it's official - I should have waited to get the Vitamix. Today's QVC TSV is the 64 oz container Vitamix AND the dry 32 oz container for $449. Now THAT is a deal.
> 
> The picture thing won't work, but here is the link -
> http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.K34110.promo.RN0.cm_scid.mail?cm_ven=NEWSLETTER&cm_cat=WHATSNEW040711&cm_pla=ENEWS&cm_ite=HERO1_K34110&cookie=set
> 
> Oh well. I'm not sure how much I would have used the dry container anyway, in my head I'd love to make bread and flour from scratch....but considering I hardly cook as it is that is probably not likely.


QVC is so dangerous to my wallet! I ordered one of these in red. I've been watching demos all day. I can't WAIT to get this baby!! I'm considering spending the extra $45 to have it on Wednesday.......


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> (Nobody answer that. )


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, seems like we are reading similar blogs 

Neo, that foundation brush looks awesome! I just read the review and checked the site, it's very tempting. I am happy you love it so much!  Looking forward to your bronzer review too. I'm not familiar w/that mask, but will be interested to hear your thoughts if you try it.

Cobbie, so sorry to hear of your cc problems. I hate when things like that happen. Hope you get it straightened out soon so your things will soon be on their way to you.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> LOL.... Cute, cute smiley!
> 
> I now have bronze on the brain.


     Bronze? Just take deep breaths.


----------



## Neo

Oh no *Cobbie*!!!! That's so annoying (and always a bit worrying too!) about your CC! But at least, on the bright side, it's great they caught it immediately and before any further or big damage was done!

You are going to LOVE that Coco Beau foundation brush, it's truly wonderful ! And NOTHING is wrong with you, you just know to recognize the good stuff to buy . Now I can't wait for you to get it and hear back from you - except that I know that you have to be patient: like you I ordered on a Sunday evening, and got it on the Thursday not of the following week, but of the week after the following week, so it almost took 2 weeks to get here. Oh, and I think it required a signature upon delivery (my concierge signs for me while I'm at work).

I wonder what bronze is on your brain?? 

*Ruby*, I will definitely let you know about the bronzer tomorrow evening! And if you are tempted by the Coco Beau, I really recommend it ! But I know it's pricey, and the shipping is kind of ridiculous  - but really totally worth it 

*GreenThumb*, yaaaayyyyyyy, on your new Vitamix!!!!!! Lucky you, this looks like such a great appliance, I'm totally envious!!! Please let us know when you get it and what you make with it, so those of us without one can live vicariously through you


----------



## Ruby296

Oh Neo you really are making it hard to resist that brush! I have no idea what the price is in USD, or the shipping, can you post that here or PM me? Not that I *need* another brush or anything....Thanks!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Been trying to fight a bad spring cold since yesterday. No shopping for me. Just NyQuil and bed.


----------



## corkyb

Oh Hippie, take care of that.  I have been sick for ten days now and am just returning to work today.  And it's not gone yet.  It turned into bronchitis and ashthma.  Not fun.


----------



## corkyb

Bobbi Brown 20% off everything three days starting today, online only.  Free shipping with $65 and over.
I have been waiting for this and I finally moved on and bought a different moisturizer.  

Also, I got a VIB Sephora 15% off starting sometime this week, THursday, I think and lasting about six days, can be used over and over I think.  It says I have to show the card though.


----------



## Jen

*NEO*! I do NOT need another foundation brush!! But I sure do like that one......how much IS it in US $? Not that I'm going to buy it........
The Guerlain mascara is still going, but not for long. I'm so upset!! I think I'm going to order a mascara sample pack and see if anything else comes close, then just go back to the Guerlain if not. There are 8 samples in the pack, one of them is the same size as the Guerlain, and two of them are BIGGER! It's so upsetting. If I really can't find anything I like as much I can justify going back, but if I'm paying $36 for mascara it better last me 3 months! I bet I'll get another week out of it max.

*Hippie* - make sure you make some green smoothies in your Vitamix when you're sick!

*GreenThumb*, congrats on your Vitamix! You'll love it!!



Cobbie said:


> *Jen*, the Container Store is a must for my organizing needs. My husband once joked that I was going to organize myself right out of my office.


Ha ha!! My husband says the exact same thing! When I came back he asked what the next organizing project was! Sorry about your credit card issue too, what a bummer.



corkyb said:


> Also, I got a VIB Sephora 15% off starting sometime this week, THursday, I think and lasting about six days, can be used over and over I think. It says I have to show the card though.


I got the same thing - you can use code VIBCHIC online, but I think you probably have to be a VIB to use it. I think you can use it as much as you want over those 6 days.


----------



## Someone Nameless

A good while back a SA gave me a sample of the Chanel Inimitable Mascara and it is the worst mascara I've ever tried.  I hate it.  It is supposed to give length, volume and curl but it weighs down my eyelashes and they looked terrible.  I have had Maybelline mascara that is way better than it is.

Unless their new mascara is way better than this one, I don't hold out much hope for it.


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> *NEO*! I do NOT need another foundation brush!! But I sure do like that one......how much IS it in US $? Not that I'm going to buy it........
> The Guerlain mascara is still going, but not for long. I'm so upset!! I think I'm going to order a mascara sample pack and see if anything else comes close, then just go back to the Guerlain if not. There are 8 samples in the pack, one of them is the same size as the Guerlain, and two of them are BIGGER! It's so upsetting. If I really can't find anything I like as much I can justify going back, but if I'm paying $36 for mascara it better last me 3 months! I bet I'll get another week out of it max.
> 
> *Hippie* - make sure you make some green smoothies in your Vitamix when you're sick!
> 
> *GreenThumb*, congrats on your Vitamix! You'll love it!!
> 
> Ha ha!! My husband says the exact same thing! When I came back he asked what the next organizing project was! Sorry about your credit card issue too, what a bummer.
> 
> I got the same thing - you can use code VIBCHIC online, but I think you probably have to be a VIB to use it. I think you can use it as much as you want over those 6 days.


Put some greens in your smoothie EVERYDAY!


----------



## Neo

Sorry for the late reply *Ruby*! So, I just checked my CC statement to know exactly how much I was charged for my Coco Beau brush (including currency exchange fees), and it came to a whooping $59.30  (shipping was a third of the total, as the brush itself is around 30 pounds, and shipping was around 10.something ). Your mileage may vary by a few bucks though, as the exchange rate changes a bit every day...

I know, this is a lot of money for a brush (thank god I didn't realize exactly how much at the time - just did a rough estimate, obviously totally wrong, lol), but now that the deed is done, I'm quite glad I didn't know . I used the brush again this morning (I gave it its first wash yesterday), and it's as impeccable as before and super soft. Really amazing to use!!!! Beautiful finish in 10 seconds - priceless 

*Jen*, hope the above helps too, and please let me know how goes on your mascara search!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> Put some greens in your smoothie EVERYDAY!


I would love some more variety, I love spinach & kale, broccoli is ok. What else do you use? I read that you're supposed to have something different every day. I've tried cucumber, I don't like cucumber so I can taste it. I'm open to more suggestions!!

WOAH Neo!! For $60 I'll just stick with my Sigma brush......for now. Until Ruby tells us how much she loves it.....


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jen said:


> The Guerlain mascara is still going, but not for long. I'm so upset!! I think I'm going to order a mascara sample pack and see if anything else comes close, then just go back to the Guerlain if not. There are 8 samples in the pack, one of them is the same size as the Guerlain, and two of them are BIGGER! It's so upsetting. If I really can't find anything I like as much I can justify going back, but if I'm paying $36 for mascara it better last me 3 months! I bet I'll get another week out of it max. *Hippie* - make sure you make some green smoothies in your Vitamix when you're sick!


Jen, thanks for the kick in the pants I needed to get up and make myself a green smoothie. Sipping on a smoothie made with carrots, spinach, almond milk, an orange, a banana and about 2 cups of frozen mixed fruit (mango, peach, strawberries and pineapple). It is DEELISH!

And stop hesitating and just get the Mally mascara. I swear you will love it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Aren't they adorable in bronze?

signed,
someone nameless


----------



## Someone Nameless

You need brown but bronze will go with more!

I ordered a necklace instead.


----------



## Jen

Hippie2MARS said:


> Jen, thanks for the kick in the pants I needed to get up and make myself a green smoothie. Sipping on a smoothie made with carrots, spinach, almond milk, an orange, a banana and about 2 cups of frozen mixed fruit (mango, peach, strawberries and pineapple). It is DEELISH!
> 
> And stop hesitating and just get the Mally mascara. I swear you will love it!


How funny, I just bought almond milk on friday! I looked at the coconut milk and flipped out when I saw the saturated fat content! No wonder it's good, whew!!! I need to put more carrots in mine!!

I actually have the Mally mascara from that kit we both bought, I keep forgetting about it! It's next!!

Cobbie - I love those shoes! I actually have some that look just like those! I heart the flat sandal craze!!


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, I am all over bronze sandals! *Someone Nameless* really knows her stuff, and the power of persuasion!

*Jen*, just try the Mally in the white tube! I love it! Also, I know you read to rotate greens, but I just alternate between spinach and kale.  Have you checked the "lite coconut" milk? I use it in Thai recipes. It is still a bit fatty, but not nearly as much as full fat coconut milk.

*Hippie*, YUM! Cheers!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I usually buy lactose free milk, but the price has gone up so much, and I realized that I don't need milk for much except cooking (occasionally) and for smoothies. I saw the almond milk and though "ah ha!", and I keep half & half on hand for cooking anyway. 

The Mally in the white tube is what I have too and I'll never go back!

I can't wear shoes anything over a 1 inch heel, so flats are my lifeline. I love those, especially in the bronze!

I'm making my first batch of soup in the Vitamix tonight. I hope it's yummy. I'm foregoing the recipes in the book and branching out on my own, though.


----------



## corkyb

Ok, one more time.  My best mascara purchase is a combo.  Lancome (and I am so NOT a lancome girl), Defincils with some sort of conditioning added to it along with Givenchy in a short tube with a stubby round brush on the end of the rod.  FABULOUS.  And it has last me since the F&F sale; that's pretty long I think.
Paula


----------



## Someone Nameless

<------LOL, well as it turns out the necklace is out of stock and will be a bit before it ships, so maybe I should spring for the shoes until that time.

It's not that I know _my stuff,_ Cobbie bought the shoes, I just liked them. It's all her fault, otherwise I never would have seen them.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, is this what you looked like when she pulled them out of the box?


----------



## Neo

Hahaha Ladies, you crack me up !!! Thank you for the good laugh 

*Cobbie*: congratulations on your new sandals, they are gorgeous!!!! Unfortunately I'm short and don't have super long legs either, so I actually heart heels (they do better things for me ), but those sandals are really beautiful! I think *Someone Nameless* should go for it and stop just enabling others 

*Hippie2MARS*, hope you are feeling better and that your delicious smoothies have pumped you up 

*Jen*, I can't wait to hear from you on the Mally mascara! *Paula*, thank you for the tip on combining the 2 different mascaras, interesting! Do you feel it gives you a boost in volume? That's what I really love about the Volume 2 de Guerlain: it really makes your lashes look thick and numerous, but not clumpy, simply beautiful.

Oh, and *Cobbie*, I'm sure you can also apply your new wonderful tinted moisturizer with the Coco Beau too! Plus, aren't you going to pick up the Vitalumiere Aqua at some point anyway??  Oh, and I do need to post a disclaimer here: I have myself been enabled on the Coco Beau, hooked up with the Pixiwoo sisters and made to drool over the Louise Young brushes by an enabler extraordinaire who has not been seen on these Boards for a while, but who is well known by all "old timers" . So you really have her to blame thank, not me . I did want to make this clear here 

So, I went to pay a visit to Luigi after work (there is nothing to it, the poor guy tries and tries, but he is still obnoxious and unpleasant!), and I came back empty handed! I was really disappointed by the LE bronzer . The wooden case is gorgeous, and just really nicely made, with a magnetic closure and mirror inside. It is however much smaller than I though it would be, and actually not really a bronzer (on the back, it's called a sublimating powder - nowhere the word bronzer). Even Luigi had to admit that he had been disappointed, and that he too thought it would add more color, and be bigger. What it actually does, is that it adds a kind of shimmery shine to the skin. Not ugly, but not my kind of thing, really. It doesn't add any color, and if tanned, I would think that it would actually whiten you up rather than the other way around, so definitely not what I was looking for . Luigi thought this was the kind of stuff Jennifer Lopez is always wearing and which gives her this kind of mother of pearl type shine, if you see what I mean? Oh well, at least I got to see it, and didn't spend any money, so that's a good thing I guess . Oh, and for those interested, I also had a look at that eyeshadow palette: gorgeous, but definitely not my colors (phew), and also disappointingly on the VERY small side: I mean, the packaging is actually pretty big, but there is almost no product in it, so not sure what the deal is with that.

I was mildly tempted by the Khol Kajal stick which is supposed to be applied to the inner rim of the eye, but I had actually read quite a few reviews saying that its staying power was actually really disappointing, and that once the tip wore off, it was impossible to shape/sharpen back into form again, and so you ended up wasting a lot of the product. So I resisted and passed on that one too 

Hope this helps, but would love to hear on others' impressions of these if you see them too!!!!


----------



## Jane917

Did aliens kidnap Kindle Gracie and bring her back in different form?


----------



## skyblue

*Kindle Gracie*, tell us jewelry nuts about your necklace!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well, it is not in stock but hopefully it will soon and will ship in a couple of weeks or less.  I can be patient.  I love all things Celtic and it is a two-tone 14K gold Trinity Knot pendant.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Well, it is not in stock but hopefully it will soon and will ship in a couple of weeks or less. I can be patient. I love all things Celtic and it is a two-tone 14K gold Trinity Knot pendant.


*Someone Nameless*!  . *Cobbie*, what have you started? LOL

Sounds like a lovely piece!


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, thanks so much for the brush pricing info. I think I'm going to hold off on that for now, but I did bookmark that site 

Cobbie, I love those sandals! Like Neo, I'm on the short side w/short legs, but cannot do heels. It finally hit 73 degrees in upstate NY today so I wore flip flops for the first time all season. A few days ago I was still wearing Uggs.


----------



## Jen

I might be 5'8" with really long legs, but I used to heart heels as well. I still really do, and have incredible jealousy of those that can wear them! I have decided that I finally need to purge my closet and get rid of all the pretty heels I used to wear, I just can't anymore. I developed nerve damage in my toes from wearing pointy toed heels every day, and I had to stop wearing them and wear this little contraption on my toes for months. The condition got better, but now if I put heels on my feet really hurt in about 10 minutes. It makes me so sad! But, at least I'm tall and can pull off flats really well. I loathe shoe shopping because I'm always lusting after the really pretty heels. It's funny that you always want what you don't have, but I have ALWAYS wanted to be little and cute with straight hair!

*Neo*, I blame you - but as I was putting on my Chanel this morning with my foundation brush I couldn't help but wonder what was so special about the new one you got! TERRIBLE! It's your fault, you're a bad influence on me!!!  (That makes me feel soooo much better about it)


----------



## Someone Nameless

Change of  heart.  I cancelled my necklace.  Just thought I should report in.


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> Change of heart. I cancelled my necklace. Just thought I should report in.


And so you ordered the shoes instead?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo said:


> And so you ordered the shoes instead?


not yet.... 

It's not that I don't like them but see, my husband and I share a large walk-in closet....well, I let him have a tiny corner of it....and if you saw how many shoes I already have.

but I don't have many in bronze....


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> not yet....
> 
> It's not that I don't like them but see, my husband and I share a large walk-in closet....well, I let him have a tiny corner of it....and if you saw how many shoes I already have.
> 
> but I don't have many in bronze....


Sounds like it might give *Cobbie's* closet a run for the money!!


----------



## Asphodel

Those are some seriously cute shoes!

I have some problems with my feet and have to be very particular about the shoes that I wear. I've had some great luck with the Aravon shoes sold at New Balance.


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, you go girl! Paint those toes and enjoy your pretty sandals! Sounds like I better schedule a play date in *Someone Nameless's* shoe closet, too!


----------



## Neo

So, as I've already posted this on the iPad 2 thread, I might as well confess here too  

Last night, I just got totally carried away after crushing on a case for the iPad 2 I don't yet have (should get that one tomorrow, if FedEx is not completely off track, as it actually just left Anchorage barely 3 hours ago, so not sure I will actually have it delivered to me tomorrow afternoon as planned - so trying not to get too excited on that one  ).

And so now another wait starts: the wait for the Vaja Libretto case in Olive Night. It takes 35 days to manufacture (not counting shipping, and I have a growing suspicion it's actually 35 working days). But I also have the gnawing feeling it will prove having been totally worth waiting for once I get it


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, that will be one awesome case!

Cobbie, I have a gorgeous peachy bronze nail polish that would be fabulous with brown shoes.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I confess that my closet is ridiculous!!!  And not only do I share a closet with my husband, I have a guest room closet packed with out of season clothes and another hall closet of my clothes.  

I have eliminated some lately but am going to 'closet shop' at my friend's ruthless closet clean out tomorrow.  Can't wait!


----------



## Jen

YAY Neo!!  I hope your iPad comes tomorrow, and congrats on the case!  I can't wait to see pictures.  

You don't even want to know about my closet.  Not only does my husband only get a fifth of the walk in closet, but two other closets in the house are also stuffed with my clothes and shoes.......


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh, I feel so much better.  I only have shoes in one closet.


----------



## Andra

For those of you who like (or want to try) the Trevis Tumblers, I got an email for 15% off your entire order at tervis.com with the code EASTER15.  It expires Friday, April 15, 2011.  They don't do sales very often so this is pretty cool!  You still get free shipping if you order is over $65.
And the tumblers have a lifetime guarantee.  If one breaks or gets water in between the layers or discolors or whatever, you can send it in and they will send you a new one.
I need a few more lids and things since open containers aren't allowed in the new Camaro.  (hmm, is the Camaro an Accessory?  Should I have posted about it?)


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yes you should have posted about it...with LOTS of pictures that I could drool over!


----------



## Asphodel

Read about this on Temptalia...

Sephora – 15% off for V.I.B.s – April 14-21st, 2011
Sephora.com V.I.B.s can save 15% with code CHICWEEK, beginning April 14th through April 21st. VIBs should have received an announcement email, which can be printed and used to shop in store.  For BIs (Beauty Insiders), save 15% with code BICHIC, April 15th through 21st.

Fine Print
Online, use promo code CHICWEEK. VALID APRIL 14 THROUGH APRIL 21, 2011, AT 11:59 PM PST. May be used in Sephora stores, in Sephora inside jcpenney stores and on sephora.com (excluding Canadian checkout on sephora.com) on any merchandise purchase. Offer limited to Sephora V.I.B.’s only. Voucher must be presented at time of redemption when used in store. No minimum purchase required. May not be combined with any other promotions or with Sephora or jcpenney employee discounts. Not valid on previous purchases or with purchases or purchase of eGift certificates and gift cards. May not be sold or otherwise transferred. Return of discounted merchandise will be for the price actually paid. Not valid for cash or cash equivalant. Not responsible for lost or stolen promotion codes. Sephora reserves the right to change or rescind this offer at any time. Not valid for Sephora employees. Learn more about the V.I.B. program at any Sephora store or online at Sephora.com/go/VIB.

** Free tote valid only during the in-store event on Thursday, April 14, 2011, from 6 to 9 PM, with any merchandise purchase. Must be a V.I.B. to redeem. Valid while supplies last. Not valid on previous purchases, or purchase of eGift certificates and gift cards. Sephora reserves the right to end or change this promotion at any time. Tote not valid at Sephora inside jcpenney.


----------



## Andra

cmg.sweet said:


> Yes you should have posted about it...with LOTS of pictures that I could drool over!


I hesitate to post pictures since it's technically not finished yet. I wanted a certain type of stripes on it and the dealership ordered a different kind so now we are waiting for the correct stripes to show up. But here it is the day that it came in - stripeless!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Wow, Neo, beautiful cover! I don't even HAVE an iPad and I want one! Although if I WERE to get one, it would probably be the messenger bag, 'cause that is just breathtaking. However, luckily for my bank account, I don't have an iPad....yet!

Vitamix is going back. I'm just not getting as much use out of it as I thought I would. The soups all have the consistency of gazpacho, which I do not like. The smoothies are great, but still, for me, not worth the $$. I don't have the original box though. Has anyone returned anything to QVC without the original box?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Andra said:


> I hesitate to post pictures since it's technically not finished yet. I wanted a certain type of stripes on it and the dealership ordered a different kind so now we are waiting for the correct stripes to show up. But here it is the day that it came in - stripeless!


Gorgeous! I've had a thing for camaro's since I was about 8 but haven't owned one yet (just dated a few). I would want blue with white stripes though I think. Now I want to car shop!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am not much into shopping. So nothing lately except spring stuff for my backyard garden.


----------



## skyblue

*Andra*, cool car! I learned to drive stick shift on my hubby's camaro in college. He was just my BF back then. 

*Asphodel*, thanks for the VIB discount. Like I need any more makeup! 

*Hippie*, that makes me sad about the Vita Mix, but I understand if you don't use it enough. I am packing mine in the car for our next road trip! . Hubby says it has to come, too!


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, I got the classic one. Sephora didn't have the volume one in stock when I went.
I also watch the PixiWoo videos! I really liked their analysis of the different Chanel foundations.
That foundation brush you purchased looks and sounds wonderful!
That Givenchy Mask set looks really interesting and promising. If you purchase it, please let us know what you think!
I'm so sad to hear that you were disappointed by the LE bronzer! It sounds like it's not something I would care for, either. It looked so pretty in the promo images, but I really don't want a sublimating powder.
That iPad case is beautiful! I can't wait to see your pictures!

Speaking of brushes, I've been yearning for Suqqu's Face Brush ever since Lisa Eldridge raved about it. It looks wonderful, but it's got a price that made my jaw drop. £160
And you'll have to have it shipped from overseas. So add shipping on top of that, and you've got quite an investment. Oh, but that doesn't stop me from wanting it. One of these days I'm sure I'll break down and just buy it.


*Cobbie*, glad to hear the Revision Intellishade seems to be working for you! I still haven't tried my samples of the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua. I need to get on that!
Sorry to hear about your credit card troubles! Glad it didn't become a serious catastrophe for you, though!
By the way, love those shoes!
All I'm saying is that they look beautiful in bronze, too. 

*H2M* and *Paula*, hope you two are feeling better!

*Andra*, your new Camaro is stunning! Please say you'll show us another picture when you get your stripes!

*Someone Nameless*! Love it! 

Well, I'm extremely disappointed in the La Mer eye cream (green package) sample I got. It's done absolutely nothing for me. Now I'm trying the Benefit It's Potent! Eye Cream I got a sample of from Sephora. After I go through two weeks of this, if I don't notice any difference, I think I may buy the La Mer (white package) eye cream. I'll wear that or the Bobbi Brown during the day and the other at night. That way I'll get my fine lines and dark circles taken care of.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OMG!  I just got back from my friend's house doing my 'closet shopping'!!!!!  I got SO MANY CUTE THINGS!!!  Most of them all still have the tags on them.  I could have gotten even more but I had to quit.  I don't need or have room for so much but she's just getting rid of it, so how can I turn it down!!!


----------



## corkyb

YOu know Bobbi Brown has 20% off til midnight tonight, right?  And free shipping over $65.  Shoot, I forgot to order.  I need ed to call to ask them to hold on the shipping and i forgot.  Rats.


----------



## corkyb

I just found out they will honor an order up to seven days past te date of expiration,


----------



## Andra

Cobbie, If we have another meetup close by, I can definitely do rides - but it's essentially a two-seater - there is a back seat, but I drive with the seat kinda far back so you need short legs to get back there 

I've wanted a Camaro since I was 16 (over 25 years ago) but at that time I wanted blue.  I looked at all the colors for about 2 weeks before deciding on the Red Jewel.  When she gets the right stripes I'll post a better picture.

I have to say that I wimped out and even though it has the 8-cylinder engine I went with the automatic.  I have to drive across Austin twice a day and I just didn't want to mess with the stick shift.  I do have tap shifters on the steering wheel though and I use them for slowing down on exit ramps.  It's amazing how much more relaxed I am even after my commute since I have a nice car again.  My Vibe was OK, but definitely not anywhere near the comfort level or vroom vroom level of the Camaro.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Andra said:


> Cobbie, If we have another meetup close by, I can definitely do rides - but it's essentially a two-seater - there is a back seat, but I drive with the seat kinda far back so you need short legs to get back there
> 
> I've wanted a Camaro since I was 16 (over 25 years ago) but at that time I wanted blue. I looked at all the colors for about 2 weeks before deciding on the Red Jewel. When she gets the right stripes I'll post a better picture.
> 
> I have to say that I wimped out and even though it has the 8-cylinder engine I went with the automatic. I have to drive across Austin twice a day and I just didn't want to mess with the stick shift. I do have tap shifters on the steering wheel though and I use them for slowing down on exit ramps. It's amazing how much more relaxed I am even after my commute since I have a nice car again. My Vibe was OK, but definitely not anywhere near the comfort level or vroom vroom level of the Camaro.


Do the tap shifters allow you to somewhat control shifting through gears with the automatic (if that makes sense)? I loved driving a stick (but I drive an automatic now), but there are times when it is a bit of an annoyance. Between this and smelling delicious new car smell while riding in my secretaries new car yesterday I'm getting bit by the car bug bad!


----------



## Asphodel

*Cobbie*, you mean with all this enabling going on in this thread, not everyone here is a VIB? 

Actually I'm not either, but if you use the second code (BICHIC) it is supposed to work for all Beauty Insiders, and I think all you have to do to become a Beauty Insider is register on their website. The code goes live today, so I will probably test it later. If the discount applies I might finally order some Meteorites!

*Andra*, I love your new Camaro and I'm so jealous! I, too, wanted a Camaro at 16, but my folks put the kibosh on that because we would have needed to take out a second loan just to pay the insurance!

*Neo* - what a beautiful case!

*Addie*, can you tell me something about the La Mer cream in the white packet? I must have missed the details about the difference between the white packet and the green packet.


----------



## VictoriaP

I haven't had a chance yet to do more than skim this page but dang, that's a hot car! Congrats!

Sorry I haven't been around, ladies, I can see I have a ton to catch up on. Unfortunately my chronic illness flared up with a vengeance and I can't say the last couple of weeks were too terribly exciting. Obviously I haven't been shopping much, since I haven't even been online.

But I did make up for it a little today. I had gotten a sample of Sephora's new "Instant Moisturizer" with my Urban Decay primer order a few weeks back, and I fell in love. I've been out of the sample for several days now, trying other things, including straight grapeseed oil and a few other samples, but those stubborn dry spots just would not go away. This morning, I woke up well enough to venture out, so I ran into Bellevue to hit Sephora with a list.

Came home with: Instant Moisturizer, another Tarte inner rim pencil (black, I have the chocolate brown already), and two Sephora lip glosses in Fresh Peach and Purple Red (what a dumb name for such a gorgeous color). The latter are supposed to be very moisturizing, which I desperately need, especially after this last flare up. Unfortunately, they were out of stock on Tarte's ReCreate primer (which I'd also sampled) and that branch doesn't carry Make Up For Ever's Eye Seal, so those have to be ordered. Meh. Hopefully the discount code works for those!

Edit: Here are the colors for the lip glosses, the Sephora Collection Ultra Shine Lip Gloss.








#06 Shimmery Fresh Peach (on me, this is a light neutral)








#07 Shimmery Purple Red (a bit darker, but lighter and more sheer than my usual Lancome Beach Plum Juicy Tubes)

Came home, used the Mia and the new moisturizer. I'm not kidding, I went from several dry flaky patches down to one that's about half the size of a pea. That one was stubborn when I used the sample too, but it went away the second day, so I'm pretty confident it'll do the same again. And this stuff lasts, unlike any other moisturizer I've tried. It does have a fragrance, so that's a bit of a drawback and I'd recommend actually checking it out in the store if you're sensitive to such things. The fragrance does seem to wear off fairly quickly though.

So that's it here. I need to get my tax return done--behind on EVERYTHING right now, as you might guess--and then I can settle in and see what you all have been buying in my absence!


----------



## skyblue

So nice to see you *Victoria*! You have been missed! I am sorry to hear about the flare up, but am glad you are feeling better!

I need to check out the Sephora site to be sure I don't need anything....


----------



## VictoriaP

Can't remember who's using the HerCut around here, but Sephora has a lot of it on sale at 50% off!

http://www.sephora.com/browse/section.jhtml?categoryId=C10214&view=all

(scroll down, it's about halfway down the page on mine)


----------



## Addie

Cobbie said:


> *Andra*, hot car! Cute picture. Maybe if we have another meetup you can give *AddieLove* and me a ride.





Andra said:


> Cobbie, If we have another meetup close by, I can definitely do rides - but it's essentially a two-seater - there is a back seat, but I drive with the seat kinda far back so you need short legs to get back there


I am so there!  And I don't mind taking the back seat. I'll make myself fit.

*Cobbie*, I'm happy to hear you like it! Are you noticing any benefits to your under eye area with the BB eye cream yet?

*Paula*, I'm kicking myself that I bought that eye cream before the 20% off period. Oh, well. I obviously like it enough to pay full price for it.

*Andra*, I would have chosen the automatic as well. I'm an embarrassment to women drivers everywhere when I drive a stick shift.

*Asphodel*, the La Mer cream in the white packet is called La Mer The Eye Balm Intense. the green packet is called La Mer The Eye Concentrate. The SA told me the green one was specifically for dark circles. She gave me two sample tubes, and after using it for approximately two weeks, I didn't notice a bit of difference. It did nothing for dark circles and didn't help with fine lines. For the price, I expected a lot better. The white one reduced my dark circles wonderfully within a few days but did nothing for lines. I'm debating on whether it's worth purchasing it for just dark circles, which is why I'm still hunting for an alternative eye cream that will lighten them at a cheaper cost. Hope this helps!

Glad to see you posting, *Victoria*! Sorry to hear about your flare up!
Those lip gloss colours look gorgeous! I've got a sample of the Sephora moisturizer as well. I'm slightly apprehensive about the smell (strong smelling face products give me allergies), but because of your review, I'm looking forward to trying it anyway!

Well, today was a fun-filled day. I interviewed some golfers at the Texas Valero Open in San Antonio and then I set up a time to go skydiving with two other friends this Sunday! I'm calling it my birthday present to myself.  So if you don't hear from me after Sunday, you can assume what happened. 
And I think I might drop by Sephora tonight to just take a look around ...


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> Can't remember who's using the HerCut around here, but Sephora has a lot of it on sale at 50% off!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/section.jhtml?categoryId=C10214&view=all
> 
> (scroll down, it's about halfway down the page on mine)


I bought the shampoo, conditioner, and gel. I returned the gel because it was god-awful, and I used almost half of one side before I got the other side to come out. I have been using the shampoo and conditioner because I still have it, but I will not buy it again, and would not recommend it.

Victoria....glad you are back!


----------



## skyblue

VictoriaP said:


> Can't remember who's using the HerCut around here, but Sephora has a lot of it on sale at 50% off!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/section.jhtml?categoryId=C10214&view=all
> 
> (scroll down, it's about halfway down the page on mine)


That would be *Jen*. She will be upset if they are discontinuing it!


----------



## Andra

cmg.sweet said:


> Do the tap shifters allow you to somewhat control shifting through gears with the automatic (if that makes sense)? I loved driving a stick (but I drive an automatic now), but there are times when it is a bit of an annoyance. Between this and smelling delicious new car smell while riding in my secretaries new car yesterday I'm getting bit by the car bug bad!


Yes! The tap shifters give you control over the shifting even though you don't have a clutch. There is a Manual mode on the gearshift and you can take control! But what I use if for the most so far is downshifting on exit ramps so I don't have to hit the brakes just because the idiot in front of me forgot to slow down before the turn. I HATE braking in a turn. Then when I accelerate and the car decides that it needs to move out of 4th, it just shifts and I get back to normal.

Cobbie, I think my math is correct - I'll be 43 in November, so I may have underestimated LOL. This car was definitely worth the wait. Each day I am enjoying it a little more.


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> That would be *Jen*. She will be upset if they are discontinuing it!


Yes, that's me!! That would really be my luck, everything I fall in love with gets discontinued. I've had 3 different facewashes that I've fallen in love with that have been discontinued, of course I'd fall in love with a hair product that will be gone soon! When I had my last VIB coupon I bought 5 of them as soon as they cut the price, I still have 4 left. I feel the total opposite about it that Jane does, I LOVE it. I didn't have a problem with the bottles, and the product does more for my hair than any other curly product I've ever used. People I've known for years are commenting on how good it looks! I might pick up a few more with this 15% discount just to be sure. I'm not very impressed with the shampoo and conditioner to be totally honest. It's okay, but I'll likely stick with my Pantene. My advice is to not even fall in love with it - because I like it, and that means it WILL be discontinued soon!

Has anyone used Bumble & Bumble curly hair products? They're now at Sephora and I'm thinking of trying the curl mousse and revitalizing spray while I have the 15% discount.

I used the Mally mascara for the first time today! I don't know yet. I don't love it as much as the Guerlain, I can say that much - but it's better than most mascaras I've used. I also always use brown, this is my first black tube. I think I'll have to use it a bit more before I really decide. First impression is that it reminds me a little of Diorshow. I like it, but I'm not immediately in love like I was with the Guerlain.

*Hippie*, I'm so sad you're returning your Vitamix!! I have made only smoothies so far, and I guess I can justify in my head because of that and future uses. If and when I ever think about having kids I'm planning on making my own baby food, not to mention making them drink healthy smoothies!! That's how I justify it I guess, I can't imagine not having it now.

*NEO*! Did you get your iPad or what?! I've been waiting for your first iPad post!

*Victoria*, sorry to hear about the flare up, but it's good to see you back!

Oh, and I'm a disgrace to women everywhere. I don't even know HOW to drive a stick shift.....


----------



## ZsuZsu

I am searching for a new mascara, so I immediately thought of the folks in this thread!!!!
I have been using the Diorshow Blackout waterproof mascara, and I like it, but I don't love it... I find it a little "clumpy" and it just dries out WAY too fast for the cost!  I was contemplating trying the Guerlain mascara, but then I saw that someone on here thought that one dried up too quickly too, so now I am not sure....

I have pretty good lashes, but they are very light (natural dishwater blonde- been coloring my hair darker red with blonde highlights for about 10 years) so I am looking for for good, long lasting color more than added volume or length....  I wear contacts (unless I am lazy) and have a lot of seasonal allergies, so waterproof is important to me with my constantly teary eyes....

Is the Mally only sold on QVC?  I am afraid to even START shopping there...  lol

Any other mascara suggestions?  I tried an Urban Decay (can't remember what it was called) but it was really gloppy and clumped like crazy.....


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, I didn't know that's what you wore. Do you like that mascara?  I used it twice but I always keep going back to my Maybelline The Falsies Volume Express Waterproof.  I've yet to find one I like better but I confess, I'm satisfied enough for the money that I haven't done a whole lot of searching.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## ZsuZsu

Maybe I should try the "Falsies" at least as a "stop-gap" while I search for the perfect mascara- for the price, it would certainly be worth a try...  especially since my Diorshow pretty much completely dried up on me, and I have only had it for about a month and a half!  What keeps you coming back to that one?

Cobbie- tell me more about the Chanel- what is it that you love?

I know these are super subjective questions, but all of you have such great knowlege and experience on this stuff!  You all are the reason that I have fallen in love with a Clarisonic after all (and my skin thanks you!!)


----------



## Asphodel

When I got home from work yesterday evening I was pleased to find that my Steam Cream had arrived! It smells lovely and the tin is beautiful. The texture is very rich and creamy, but it seemed to absorb really well. I'll have to use it for awhile before I can give a final verdict, but my initial impression is very favorable. I've been looking for a new night cream for awhile, and this might be it. 

*Addie*, thanks for the info on the La Mer eye creams.


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> Yes, that's me!! That would really be my luck, everything I fall in love with gets discontinued. I've had 3 different facewashes that I've fallen in love with that have been discontinued, of course I'd fall in love with a hair product that will be gone soon! When I had my last VIB coupon I bought 5 of them as soon as they cut the price, I still have 4 left. I feel the total opposite about it that Jane does, I LOVE it. I didn't have a problem with the bottles, and the product does more for my hair than any other curly product I've ever used. People I've known for years are commenting on how good it looks! I might pick up a few more with this 15% discount just to be sure. I'm not very impressed with the shampoo and conditioner to be totally honest. It's okay, but I'll likely stick with my Pantene. My advice is to not even fall in love with it - because I like it, and that means it WILL be discontinued soon!
> 
> *JEN* Due to the sale price and the discount code maybe I will give the HerCut gel another try. How many times did you have to prime the pump to get it to release both product? I used up more than half of the clear stuff, and never did get any white stuff. I am also not impressed with the shampoo and conditioner, but I will use what I have.
> 
> *Hippie*, I'm so sad you're returning your Vitamix!! I have made only smoothies so far, and I guess I can justify in my head because of that and future uses. If and when I ever think about having kids I'm planning on making my own baby food, not to mention making them drink healthy smoothies!! That's how I justify it I guess, I can't imagine not having it now.
> 
> *HIPPIE* Sorry you are not satisfied with the Vitamix. This morning we are having yogurt, kale, raspberry, apple, flaxseed smoothies.


----------



## Jane917

Isn't there a 15% VIP discount going on at Sephora? I can't find the e-mail, nor mention of it on the website. Does anyone have the code? Thanks.

Drats, the HerCut Curly Bob is about the only HerCut product that is not 1/2 price!


----------



## Asphodel

Jane917 said:


> Isn't there a 15% VIP discount going on at Sephora? I can't find the e-mail, nor mention of it on the website. Does anyone have the code? Thanks.
> 
> Drats, the HerCut Curly Bob is about the only HerCut product that is not 1/2 price!


*Jane*, the VIB code is CHICWEEK, and the BI code is BICHIC.


----------



## Jane917

Asphodel said:


> *Jane*, the VIB code is CHICWEEK, and the BI code is BICHIC.


Thanks. What is a BI code?


----------



## Asphodel

Jane917 said:


> Thanks. What is a BI code?


Beauty Insider - I haven't tried it yet, but I believe the BI code can be used by anyone who has registered with Sephora's website as a Beauty Insider.


----------



## Neo

*Andra*, that's a HOT car, woohooooooooo!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Dare I admit here that I've never owned a car in my whole life? First I couldn't afford it, and then I was only in places I didn't need one. I only know how to drive stick though (or rather, that's all I've ever driven, lol) 

*Jen*, sorry for the delay: I LOVE my iPad   !!!!! 2 days with it and already I wonder how I did without, lol! I've been busy playing with it, downloading wallpapers and trying them out (yeah, I know ... ) and simply getting acquainted with it. I have decided to wait at least one week before buying any app for it - free apps are ok, but want to better figure this thing out and my needs before going for paying apps, although I already have my eye on a few .

I love the WedgePad I got for it, simply perfect for couch surfing - which is what I wanted the iPad for in the first place, lol. And now I am patiently (not really!) waiting for my Vaja case, but trying to actively forget about it, as it will most probably not be here before end of May-early June anyway. But I'm sure it will be worth the wait 

*ZsuZsu*: I LOVE the le 2 de Guerlain mascara (I have the Volume one), and so does *Jen *(she has the regular) one. It's not a waterproof but stays on and on and on without smudging - and I too have really strong allergies (to my own cat ) so watery eyes are well known to me . The issue is that it seems there isn't much in it (so on the bright side, it won't have time to dry !), so for the high price it doesn't seem to last long . But it's fantastic


----------



## Asphodel

Cobbie said:


> Wait up!!!!!! Do you mean it's a NIGHT CREAM? Mine arrived yesterday and it does look rich and creamy but I was hoping to use it as a moisturizer under my makeup. I guess I didn't read the fine print.  I don't need a night cream so I could use it during my non-makeup days.


Oh, *Cobbie*, I don't think it has to be a night cream. I think it can be whatever you want it to be.  I prefer to use a moisturizer with SPF for daytime use (under my makeup if I'm wearing it, or alone on a non-makeup day), and since the Steam Cream doesn't have SPF, that's why I figured I would use it at night after cleansing with my Clarisonic.

I believe you can even use the Steam Cream as a body cream as well.


----------



## VictoriaP

Someone Nameless said:


> Cobbie, I didn't know that's what you wore. Do you like that mascara? I used it twice but I always keep going back to my Maybelline The Falsies Volume Express Waterproof. I've yet to find one I like better but I confess, I'm satisfied enough for the money that I haven't done a whole lot of searching. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.





ZsuZsu said:


> Maybe I should try the "Falsies" at least as a "stop-gap" while I search for the perfect mascara- for the price, it would certainly be worth a try... especially since my Diorshow pretty much completely dried up on me, and I have only had it for about a month and a half! What keeps you coming back to that one?


Another Falsies wearer here.  It's the only mascara I've ever had that just doesn't clump (until it gets too old, I need to replace mine today, in fact.) With it, I can get long, dense lashes with relatively minimal effort. And given how much everything else I'm using is starting to add up $$$-wise, I'm grateful to still have a drugstore brand or two in there!

(and Jen, I can't drive a stick either. I'd like to learn though; most of the cars I like the best only come in a manual transmission.)


----------



## ZsuZsu

Thanks for the mascara advice!  I think I am going to grab a tube of the "Falsies" based on Someone Nameless and Victoria P.'s recommendations since it would be GREAT to love a product that is inexpensive!  I figure I'll give it a test drive until I get to one of the better department stores that might carry the Chanel (that Cobbie loves) and the Guerlain (that Neo and Jen love)- thanks all for the advice!!

Andra- your new car is BEAUTIFUL!!!  Isn't it fabulous getting a new car that is "your dream car"?  I just got a new car and I never really believed that one could fall in love with a vehicle, but I have to say that I am totally head over heels in love with mine!

I learned to drive on a 4 speed Toyota Corolla- and I drove that car until the floor fell out of it (literally!).  I always chose manual shift cars until I moved to the far north suburbs of Chicago and had to do the commute (crawl) into the city every day- that drive was pretty much "first gear- second gear- first gear- second gear"...  I moved to automatic transmissions after that, and have never really gone back- although my new car has the option to manually shift it- not with paddle shifters, but on the actual "shifter" (what is that thing called anyway?)......


----------



## Addie

*ZsuZsu*, I just bought the Maybelline One by One. I've read a lot of great things about it, but I haven't tried it yet.

For my favorite, it's Chanel's Exceptionnel. I have two issues with the Exceptionnel. 1) The price 2) When the formula dries, it becomes absolutely unusable. With some mascaras, even when they start to dry, you can continue using it. Do that with this one and you'll end up with a face full of flakes.

It takes a few applications to get used to the brush, but when you finally do, it's wonderful.

I tried Chanel's Inimitable Intense once, but I had to return it after one use because the formula was incredibly dry. I think that particular tube was just old, though, as I've read a lot of great things about it. I'm sure I'll try it again one of these days.

Also, just so you know, there's a new Chanel mascara coming out in August, I believe, called Sublime. It's already receiving great reviews, so you know I'll purchase that one when it's released in the states.

*Cobbie*, sorry to hear you haven't noticed a difference!  I don't wear makeup every day either, but I can't imagine that it would make a difference either way.
I'm still trying the new Benefit eye cream, and I'm liking it so far. But I don't think it's the one. It's not moisturizing enough for me to use it both day and night. Still hoping it fixes my dark circles!

*Asphodel*, you're welcome! And I'm happy to hear you like the steam cream! I look forward to reading your full review on it.

*Neo*, glad to hear you're loving your iPad!


----------



## Jane917

Add me to the list of those that can drive a manual transmission. My parents would not let me get my drivers license until I could drive a manual transmission, though they graciously did not require me to take the driving test with the stick shift. I did the same with my boys....

When I lived in San Franciso I had TWO cars that were both manual transmission, which was totally crazy in that hilly city. We went through lots of clutches. 

My current Subaru has an automatic, but also has Sport Shift, which allows me to downshift on hills.


----------



## skyblue

I am amazed that anyone likes *Maybelline* mascara.  I don't dislike it, I *HATE* it!  My sisters don't like it either! I use the Neulash to grow my lashes long. I apply the Dior Lash Maximizer primer before my Mally mascara and I am good to go. I don't need a lash curler. My lashes stay curled and lovely all day---no drooping! The Maybelline was gloppy, left specks throughout the day, and my lashes would droop. Pure disaster for me. Isn't it funny how we are all different?!

The last thing I need is a night cream, so I will skip the *Steam Cream*. My skin is oily.


----------



## Addie

I'm not a fan of drugstore mascara in general, but every once in a while I decide to give one of them a go. A couple blogs I read/watch recommended them and one of the ladies said she hated Maybelline mascara but actually really liked that one. Who knows? Despite the fact that I have stick-straight Asian lashes, I've never had my lashes droop once mascara is applied. I first heard about mascara not holding a curl a few months ago, and I was so surprised!  I must have odd eyelashes.


----------



## skyblue

*AddieLove*, that made me giggle!


----------



## Jane917

OK skin care gurus, I am on the hunt for a new night cream for aging, wrinkling skin. I went to the Sephora site, and by description, reviews, and price, I have narrowed it down to a few possibilities, but I am open to any suggestions.

Bobby Brown Hydrating Intensive Night Cream
Clarins Nulti Active Night Youth Recovery for Normal to Dry
Dior Hydra Life Pro Youth Comfort Cream


----------



## Neo

I would go for the Clarins - that's what I use for hydrating cream, so I'm obviously super objective  

I don't want to be nosy and enquire about age, but depending on which age group you are in, different products are better adapted. If you go to the Clarins website, they indicate, under the anti aging tab, which products are best for whom - very nice. I'm in my thirties, and at night I alternate between the Multi Active Nuit for normal to combination skins and the Younger Longer Balm (which is supposed to be used every other night). For day I prefer their hydra-something line.

Hope this helps


----------



## Someone Nameless

I soooo need a flow chart or either an entire makeup section on kindle boards with different threads for foundation, mascara, moisturizers, primers, etc.  I can't keep up and I can't remember my own name.


----------



## Ruby296

Asphodel and Cobbie, so happy to hear your positive reviews of the Steam Cream! It seems like it shipped quickly too. Does it have a scent? I'm seriously considering an order....

Neo, congrats on your Ipad2!! I cannot believe I'm not craving one of those things!! I play w/it whenever I go by the Apple Store but thankfully I'm finding I'm surviving ok w/o one  can't wait to see pics of your Vaja case. I almost got one for my iPhone but didn't want to wait that long.


----------



## Asphodel

*Ruby*, I think the Steam Cream smells very nice...there's definitely some lavender in there.

I was surprised (and pleased) by how quickly it arrived. If you're thinking of ordering some, you might try this discount code -

The code is DESIGN11 and it's good for 20% off your order through 04/24/11.

I "liked" Steam Cream on Facebook and they posted the code on their Facebook page. I haven't tested it so I can't verify that it works (didn't see it until after I placed my order) but maybe it will work for you or anyone else who decides to order some.


----------



## Jen

I hate when I stop getting notifications!

*Jane,*, I think the first time I used the Hercut the gel came out a little bit first, I had to wipe a touch off, but then it was good to go. Actually, at the very end there is extra white stuff, so I just save it and open a new one to mix the gel with from the new one! If that makes sense. I put that on, then scrunch a bit of mousse in the ends. Right now I'm using Paul Mitchell mousse, but want to try the Bumble & Bumble I think. Anyway, I air dry my hair, so about 20 minutes later before I walk out the door I flip my head upside down and scrunch it - that seems to get rid of any crunchiness and adds volume. Oh - and it was $26 to start with, so the $14 is not quite half price.

I LOVE the Guerlain mascara, but it is definitely running out at a month and a half. Before I switched I used Diorshow and wasn't all that impressed, before that I was pretty happy with Cover Girl's lash blast fusion. The mally is pretty good, but not as good as the Guerlain at all. I am going to get the mascara sampler pack I think, so I'll report back. I'm sad because I thought I found the perfect mascara. But if it's going to cost me a little less than $1 a day I just can't keep that up!

Yay *Neo*! I'm so happy you love your iPad! I can't imagine not having one now. I hope you get used to typing on here faster than I did!

I am off to get a massage today, I have managed to do something to my back and am pretty much in constant pain. I hope they can help me! I have my first ever chiropractor appointment on Thursday as well. It has been hurting for a couple of weeks but now it is borderline unbearable to sit for any extended period of time. Not good considering my job is either sitting at a computer or driving around in a car all day!


----------



## skyblue

I just came home from* Ann Taylor Loft*. They have a 40% off everything in the store! Even sale items! I love little jackets paired with skinny jeans and they had their jackets on sale! I got a jacket, some tanks, t's, scarves and earrings! Great prices!

Hubby tells me when I get home that he wants a Kindle. He says he's going to give me the K3, and take my K2. That means I will HAVE to get a new cover and a new skin!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Ruby*! I had been wanting an iPad for a really long time - since ever they came out last year, because on a daily basis, at home, they are perfectly adapted to my needs. But I also really wanted the webcam for skyping - my parents and brother live in different countries, and we see each other only once a year or so, so video calls make a huge difference, especially in allowing me to see my nephews grow and still kind of be part of their lives. So knowing Apple, I waited, and now I'm really glad I did - I really love my new toy 

I know, the wait for the Vaja is kind of excruciating, but there is nothing to it: that's the case I want (I had my eyes on it ever since the launch of iPad 1, lol), so I figure it's better to wait a bit now but get it, than trying not to wait and go through I don't know how many other cases I won't be happy with to finally end up waiting for the Vaja in a few months - I have learned from my Kindle case experience, can you tell ?

*Jen*, I haven't even turned on my laptop since I got my iPad on Wednesday ! I find the virtual keyboard really ok for typing, especially with the WedgePad on my lap. My only difficulty seems to be with the space bar which I somehow seem to miss every so often (not sure why either??) . Hope the massage is fantastic and that your back gets better fast - I have regular back problems, and find that there isn't anything quite as painful and debilitating as a bad back . Take care!

Nice haul *Skyblue*, and yaaaaayyyyy on your upcoming K3!!!!!! Do you already know which case you want to get and which skin? Please don't forget to share with us!!!!!! Kindle and K accessories watch are the best !!!!!

I went to Sephora and got a bit excited with the VIB discount, but luckily, I still had quite some credit from all the returns I had made a month or so ago, following my Chanel discovery - I just took back all the stuff I knew I wouldn't use anymore because. Liked my new Chanel things better. I got stuff I always use, like an extra Hourglass, eye make up remover, extra concealer, extra daily brush cleanser, and things like that. The only new addition (where I got slightly carried away) were some UD 24/7 Glide On eye pencils. I recently discovered those thanks to the friend who also recommended the lovely Coco Beau brush (and got me obsessing about the Louise Young brushes ) and tried one: simply amazing! Never had anything stay in place like that from morning to evening, even on the waterline! So I took all my Tarte Emphasize for inner eye rim back and got 2 UD pencils in Zero (black), 1 in Crash (very dark aubergine purple with a tiny bit of glitter - very nice to go out and layered on top of Zero - I have green eyes and it really makes the green pop), and 1 in Rockstar (same purple as the Crash but without the little sparkles for every day wear).

I also (finally!) tried the new Guerlain pressed Meteorites: those would actually be very nice to carry in one's purse for touch ups during the day to either freshen up or control skin shine. But because I already have the Mally Poreless Denfender for the same purpose, I actually resisted (and I'm veryproudof myself, lol) - let's see how long that lasts ! I really like the Mally, but I do find it a pain to have to carry it in a ziploc just because the sponge doesn't fit in the compact . I think I'm going to try to see if I can find a compact style sponge to work with it and that could actually fit in the case.

Hope everybody is havingagreat weekend! The weather here is dreary today, cold, windy, grey and rainy - wonder when winter will finally be over, I'm more than ripe for spring/summer now!


----------



## Ruby296

Asphodel, thank you SO MUCH for the Steam Cream code! I think that pretty much seals it for me, now I just have to decide on a tin design. 

Skyblue, nice haul at AT Loft! And that's great you'll be getting a K3!

Neo, that's great that the ipad helps you stay in touch w/your family. I totally get how important it is. And I hear you on waiting for the exact case you want. It'll be worth it in the 
end


----------



## VictoriaP

Someone Nameless said:


> I soooo need a flow chart or either an entire makeup section on kindle boards with different threads for foundation, mascara, moisturizers, primers, etc. I can't keep up and I can't remember my own name.


I want this too. 

So I went ahead and placed my Sephora order this morning after AGONIZING for three days on the primer. I stuck with my original choice, the Tarte ReCreate, which I've sampled. I did very nearly try Neo's Hourglass Veil as they now have a small size for $17, but the reviews pretty much agree that's best for oily skin and a lot less ideal for very dry skin, and I'm more on the dry side. I did get the Smashbox Photo Finish sample with this order though, so we'll see how I like it compared to the Tarte.

Also ordered: Make Up For Ever Eye Seal for turning my Sweet Libertine shadows into eyeliner that lasts, Tarte's Mascara and Lash Primer set (the primer gets rave reviews, and much as I love the Maybelline Falsies, I figured it wouldn't hurt to try something else), Sephora's clear lip gloss (love the two colored ones I bought earlier this week, not too sticky and definitely moisturizing) & Nano lip liner (real red). I also bought this cute little pencil case for carrying a few essentials in my purse because, well, it was on sale!










LOL--making up for lost time, I guess!


----------



## Asphodel

Ruby296 said:


> Asphodel, thank you SO MUCH for the Steam Cream code! I think that pretty much seals it for me, now I just have to decide on a tin design.


Glad it's helpful to you.  I'll be interested to hear which tin design you choose, and your thoughts on the Steam Cream when you receive it.


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP said:


> I want this too.
> 
> So I went ahead and placed my Sephora order this morning after AGONIZING for three days on the primer. I stuck with my original choice, the Tarte ReCreate, which I've sampled. I did very nearly try Neo's Hourglass Veil as they now have a small size for $17, but the reviews pretty much agree that's best for oily skin and a lot less ideal for very dry skin, and I'm more on the dry side. I did get the Smashbox Photo Finish sample with this order though, so we'll see how I like it compared to the Tarte.
> 
> Also ordered: Make Up For Ever Eye Seal for turning my Sweet Libertine shadows into eyeliner that lasts, Tarte's Mascara and Lash Primer set (the primer gets rave reviews, and much as I love the Maybelline Falsies, I figured it wouldn't hurt to try something else), Sephora's clear lip gloss (love the two colored ones I bought earlier this week, not too sticky and definitely moisturizing) & Nano lip liner (real red). I also bought this cute little pencil case for carrying a few essentials in my purse because, well, it was on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL--making up for lost time, I guess!


Nice one Victoria! Glad to know that you are feeling better and definitely on the mend !

I think the Hourglass primer would be worth trying if you ever have an opportunity to get a sample: I have combination skin (but more dry to normal than normal to oily), and have never felt that it was drying, only super silky smooth. I actually always felt that it helps seal in my moisturizer, as I always apply it after my moisturizer in the morning. But on the other hand, if you liked the Tarte, you should definitely stay with what you know works for you (which is something I have a very hard time doing myself: I'm always tempted by the next best thing, lol) 

That pencil case is absolutely adorable!!!!!! Guess I'll have to pass by another Sephora to check it out before the end of the sale and special ...

*Asphodel*, I am really glad you like your Steam Cream so much, but I really wish you would stop telling us about it, as I am sorely tempted, lol, but at the same time I'm already all decked out in terms of day and night creams, eye cream, body lotion, and so have no idea where in my routine I could fit in another cream


----------



## Asphodel

Neo said:


> *Asphodel*, I am really glad you like your Steam Cream so much, but I really wish you would stop telling us about it, as I am sorely tempted, lol, but at the same time I'm already all decked out in terms of day and night creams, eye cream, body lotion, and so have no idea where in my routine I could fit in another cream


It's payback for the Clarisonic and the Meteorites... 

Nice haul, *Victoria*. I'm interested to read your review of the mascara when you get it. (I always enjoy reading your reviews.)


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> I think the Hourglass primer would be worth trying if you ever have an opportunity to get a sample: I have combination skin (but more dry to normal than normal to oily), and have never felt that it was drying, only super silky smooth. I actually always felt that it helps seal in my moisturizer, as I always apply it after my moisturizer in the morning. But on the other hand, if you liked the Tarte, you should definitely stay with what you know works for you (which is something I have a very hard time doing myself: I'm always tempted by the next best thing, lol)


That's how I ended up buying new mascara, LOL!

On the Hourglass--one thing that really appeals to me about that one is the SPF. My insanely Irish skin really should be better covered up. The minerals I'm using (Neutrogena) do come in at an SPF 20, but the Sephora Instant moisturizer doesn't have any sunscreen at all, and neither does the Tarte. I can still see myself switching to another primer, but I figured it was time to just make a darn decision already and start using SOMETHING at this point.

What a PITA being female is. All these products, all this money, all this time spent!


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP said:


> What a PITA being female is. All these products, all this money, all this time spent!


LOL, but it's also so much fun sometimes


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, of course you have back problems! We're twins, remember? And guess what else? I also have green eyes  ! The massage definitely helped, but it wasn't a total miracle. It was one of those torture massages, so we'll see how it is in a few days. Thanks for the well wishes! I think my worst problem typing on the iPad is the space bar too. And I hit , instead of m all the time too!

I am probably going to place my Sephora order soon. I keep flip flopping on things, so I'll report back on what I actually get. Probably not a lot, but I do want the Dior lip maximizer gloss (still LOVE the addict glow, btw) and I want to try Neo's Givenchy under eye brightener. Not sure what else yet. I still have half a bottle of hourglass, I haven't been so good at flipping between the Mally which I'm still in love with.

*Victoria* I agree being a female is a pain! But I sure wouldn't have it any other way - I would hate to not be allowed to use concealer or carry a purse!


----------



## Neo

Lol *Jen*, why am I not even surprised you too have green eyes ?? You will be happy to know that I have been seriously thinking of picking up the Dior Addict Glow, but wanted to ask how you feel it is doing in terms of lip balm/treatment? I love my new Guerlain Rouge Automatic, the color is simply fantastic, but my allergies have been flaring up worse than usual lately as it's shedding season (I'm actually highly allergic to cats, allergy developed after having had Neo for 6 years ...), and the allergy medication I'm taking seems to really dry out my lips, so a good and pretty lip balm would be great 

Really hope your brutal massage session helps and that you will get better in the next few days (and not worse like is sadly sometimes the case  )! Take it easy this weekend and relax with your Kindle and iPad on your couch (which I hope is firm!)!


----------



## VictoriaP

I'm one of those who gets MUCH worse with massage, unfortunately.  Fingers crossed for you, Jen!

Neo--do you have the Kiss Me Tonight Night Treatment?  I thought you did somehow, but I'm too headachy tonight to go check.  I'm finding that a fairly heavy coat of that at night, plus a ready supply of the Sephora lip gloss during the day, is keeping my severely dry lips in way better shape.


----------



## corkyb

I agree that Kiss Me Tonight is one of the best products I have used.  I have gone through a tub of it already and need to go get more during this sale.  I use it day and night.  I like it better than the Sugar for real moisturization of my lips.  I'll have to try the Sephora Lip Gloss.  I could go broke the way I go through the Bobbi Brown lip gloss.  I have to remember to call for their sale prices by the 20th and hope it doesn't come while I am away.  SO much I want to buy, but I don't know how to keep UPS away from delivering while I am away.


----------



## VictoriaP

I think I'll be placing another order on this sale, because I'm starting to run low on Kiss Me Tonight as well.  And I'm sure I'll decide there's another "must have" or two before the end of this week!


----------



## Someone Nameless

My public service announcement and reminder - If you shop online at Sephora during the 15% off sale, shop through Ebates and get the additional 4%. If you are going for 15% you may as well go for 19%. 

http://www.ebates.com/rf.do?referrerid=BKqyqUUfFAgx3w1hNIAQyg%3D%3D


----------



## cmg.sweet

I've got to sign up for Ebates...off to do that now!


----------



## Jane917

Is Kiss Me Tonight available at Sephora? If so, I can't find it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

If you can't find it at Sephora you can try the coupon code FAB20 and see if you can't get 20% off at Philosophy.


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, I actually think the lip glow is a really great lip balm, it's part of why I like it so much! I would say it's more moisturizing than the typical chapstick for sure - maybe even close to the kiss me tonight. Get it!! You'll love it too. I like the kiss me tonight for overnight too. I cannot believe you developed allergies to Neo, how weird! It's usually the other way around. My husband used to be allergic to cats, but has become mostly immune. He had to if he wanted to be with me, I told him from the start that if it was him or the cat the cat won! What a bummer!!

I love ebates - i've gotten almost $100 back already! Although that just means I shop too much.....


----------



## Neo

*Victoria*, indeed, I have the Kiss Me Tonight, along with the lip scrub, and have been using both every night for the past few days. But I don't carry it with me during the day, and these days I find I need something more during the day too. I did pick up a tube of lip balm #1 from Kiehls the other day, to throw in my purse, so maybe I should give this one chance 

Thank you *Jen*, I guess I'll have to go back to Sephora now and get that Dior balm: if you love it, so will I, as we know 

I know, it's such a bummer with Neo, and he gives me rashes too, so I have to be super careful and wash myself immediately after every cuddle, and remember not to touch or scratch my face after petting him. This leads to a LOT of hand washing, as you can imagine, and I think I have become l'Occitane's best client for hand cream (I also have become one of the major subsidizer of Kleenex !)... My doctor and I are working very hard on getting me to learn to manage my allergies (sadly they also gave me asthma), as I made it super clear that Neo wasn't going anywhere, no matter what! But it's ok, the little bugger is totally worth it 

*Jane*, which night cream did you go for in the end? Did you get a chance to check out the Clarins website? There is also a function that allows you to enter your needs, and which will calculate a whole regimen of creams for you - a bit overkill in my opinion, but neat 

ETA: I just stumbled on this: http://www.frenchtribune.com/teneur/114235-new-vaccine-helps-those-allergic-cats?utm_source=The+Refined+Feline+Newsletter&utm_campaign=4d7059a4fc-Cardboard_Cat+Tower-Survey_4_2_2011&utm_medium=email

Seems they are developing a vaccine for cat allergies and that it's working! Hope it's available soon!!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> Is Kiss Me Tonight available at Sephora? If so, I can't find it.


Hmmm... I think I bought mine last time through Amazon, good point!


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> *Jane*, which night cream did you go for in the end? Did you get a chance to check out the Clarins website? There is also a function that allows you to enter your needs, and which will calculate a whole regimen of creams for you - a bit overkill in my opinion, but neat


I followed my practical and side, and decided to stay with the Olay Regenerist line.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

There's a fantastic consignment shop near our home that sells some of the nicest things so cheaply I do double-takes on the prices to make sure I'm not imagining things. I always find designer clothes at this place for about $8.00 per suit. My husband found a brand new, never used terra cotta tortilla warmer for $4.00! He also found a good-sized roasting pan for about the same price. I've bought fancy bed comforters there for $20.00. We shop at this place at least once per week, and we always find something useful. I love it there.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Seems like someone once asked me where I found a Suqqu Eyelash Curler. One just appeared on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300548409947&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_720wt_1081


----------



## Neo

Isn't today the day *AddieLove* was going sky diving? *AddieLove*, please check in, tell us you are good, and how awesome it was !!!!!!!


----------



## Andra

I CAN (kinda) drive a stick shift.  But it definitely didn't come naturally to me.  I had a good friend in college when I was about 22 who taught me to drive a stick.  We went to a huge parking lot and I spent a lot of time not moving at all while I had to change gears...
My younger brother, on the other hand, pretty much jumped in Daddy's truck and started driving.  And that probably tells you all that you need to know about the differences between the two of us 
I'm just not comfortable with it because I don't drive one that often.  And to get comfortable, I'd have to drive it and well, Austin is NOT the friendliest place to drive in ...
I'm calling the dealership today about my stripes - I'm getting antsy - LOL.


----------



## Asphodel

I just got my shipping confirmation from Sephora. I'm a little excited. 

Also BPAL just launched a special limited edition line of oils that are "RPG" themed, so I'm going to get samples of all the scents.


----------



## Jen

I still haven't placed my Sephora order!!  I keep going back and forth on things, so I need to just decide and get it placed.  Sephora is so good about shipping quickly!  

The verdict on the back is that the massage did nothing at all.  I'm in AGONY today!  I called my doctor and she called in some pain killers for me, so I can't wait to get off of work so I can go home, lay down and take one!  I don't even FEEL like shopping it hurts so bad - you know that's bad!  Maybe I'll take a vicodin and THEN shop on Sephora...ha ha!!!


----------



## Asphodel

Jen said:


> Maybe I'll take a vicodin and THEN shop on Sephora...ha ha!!!


That could be dangerous! 

I hope you feel better soon, *Jen*.


----------



## Neo

Oh no Jen, I'm so sorry to hear that - it is what I feared too, unfortunately . I really hope you can leave work early at least, so you can get to your painkillers and some kind of relief fast!!!!

In case you want to go nuts at Sephora, just to get your mind off things (ya know!), I recommend the following Laura Mercier Palette (which I ordered late last night, because, well, I'm hopeless !!!!!):



The reviews for it are amazing, and well, because I keep on watching those Pixiwoo videos, I've seen it used and it just looks fantastic . It will be the first palette I've ever bought (I'm usually reluctant because I never like everything on a Palette and know that I would only use a couple of the products, so it seems like such a waste)!

And I also got this, hoping it will fit in the Mally and work with it (I've already established that regular foundation sponges work perfectly well), and also to reach the desired amount for free shipping :



Hope your day is almost over!


----------



## Jen

Thanks Neo!!  I have about an hour left, I could leave early if I wanted to but I just never do!  They keep telling me to go home, but I'm stubborn and have work to do!!  

Oooooh, that's a pretty palette!!  Totally my colors too.  Hmmm.......thanks - I think!!  
I totally just added one of those sponges to my cart!  I hope it works too, that would be great!!  Thanks for the heads up on that!


----------



## julip

Hi everyone! I know I've been MIA, but I wanted to share some brush pictures for anyone thinking about the Louise Young or Coco Beau brushes that Neo mentioned recently! I've been using the LY ones for a couple of weeks now and the CB one for about a week, and I must say they are so worth the price and really are Holy Grail brushes! I also have to mention that the CB customer service is impeccable - I got a little impatient after not receiving the brush after almost 2 weeks (my LY ones only took a week, and they are both shipped from the UK), and they got back to me asap with tracking information. Wouldn't you know, the brush showed up the day after. 

Another note is while the price on the website for the CB says 29.75 BPs, the site automatically registered me and gave me a temporary password, and knocked the price down to 24.79 BPs ... so every little bit helps! I don't know if it automatically registers everyone, but if you go to Paypal and it still shows the 29.75 price, try registering and see if it discounts the price.

So anyway, here they are. I love each for individual reasons, but if I could just have one, I would have to choose the Louise Young LY34. I think it is because I've been using mineral foundation for so many years and have become accustomed to the swirl-buff application technique, which you can do with the LY34 so quickly and efficiently, and it just seems easier on my wrist since that is how I've been doing it for so long. And really, it is like a massage for the face with that wonderful brush! The CB really is the same way too, feeling so soft and comforting, so I am really glad to have that one too and use it just about as much as the LY34. I use the CB brush more in a back and forth fashion like with a traditional foundation brush. The LY02 traditional foundation brush is awesome as well, and while I was thinking with the other 2 that I really didn't need the traditional one, every time I use it I marvel at how much nicer it is than my old one I've had forever (the light brown handled one). So, I have to say I highly recommend all 3 depending on your personal preferences lol.

I also have to mention that while I may have been the one to mention these brushes to Neo, it really comes back to her fault for me finding them in the first place  because she told me about the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua foundation, which led me to do a google search for the best foundation brushes after I got hooked on it, even after being perfectly happy with my mineral foundation!! So, whoever it was who first mentioned the VLA here is at fault too just as much as Neo. 

Photobucket doesn't seem to be working at the moment, so I'm using tinypic:

L-R: my old foundation brush (traditional size), Coco Beau, Louise Young LY02, LY34


















Here the CB and LY34 are side by side for size comparison:


















And here they are from the side, so you can see how thick they are! The LY34 is round when sitting, but when in use it flattens and spreads so nicely that it is like having a luxurious paddle brush that is just a little thicker. Even though it is quite large, it still offers a very controlled and focused application! In this pic, the CB is back in the 2nd from left position. The LY02 is just a little thicker than a traditional paddle brush, and has that nice soft taper that both the CB and LY34 has too.


----------



## Neo

Yaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy *Julip*, welcome back         !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So glad you finally are here, and taking responsibility for all the brush lust you have created 

As for the Vitalumiere Aqua, *AddieLove *is the one who mentioned it first, so it's all her fault anyway, ha!   

Anyway, it's great to have you back here, we missed you!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Welcome back Julip!!  We have missed you!!!

Thank you for the extensive brush review!  I'm also very interested in your brush organizer.  It looks like a great one.


----------



## Someone Nameless

A little bit of a hijack: Just thought I'd mention too that Amy Head did Kathryn Stockett's makeup for a photo shoot for Southern Living. She blogged about it.

http://www.amyhead.net/studionews/news.pl?action=category2&category=News&title=Kathryn%20Stockett%20Photoshoot

Also, the trailer for The Help is out. I canNOT wait. It was filmed in my hometown.

http://www.moviefone.com/movie/the-help/51988/main

Back to your regular programming.


----------



## skyblue

Those brushes of *julip's*......way outta my league!  . Makes me feel like such an amateur! LOL 

*Jen*, I hope your back gets better! SOON!!

*Kindle Gracie/Someone Nameless*, I loved The Help! Did you watch any of the filming?


----------



## Addie

I'm here! I've been recovering from my birthday weekend of fun. Unfortunately, I didn't get to go skydiving this last weekend. It was canceled due to wind. 
But we've decided to try again this Saturday. So fingers crossed for beautiful, calm weather!

*Cobbie* and *Asphodel*, how are you two liking the Steam Cream?

Neo, glad to hear you like the UD 24/7 eye liner! I love the colour selection and am very happy with how long they last on my top eyelid. I find how long they last on the waterline for me depends on the colour. I have Zero and Rockstar as well! Rockstar has quickly become a favorite of mine.

*Jen*, sorry to hear about your back and that the massage did nothing! I hope you're lying down and feeling better now!

*Julip*, glad to see you posting here! Thanks for the brush pictures and detailed review! Those brushes look beautiful!

Really, I just mentioned the Vitalumiere Aqua. So I can't be that responsible. Can I?


----------



## julip

Hi Neo, Someone Nameless/Kindle Gracie (when did you change your name? ), Cobbie, and Skyblue!

Skyblue - lol I don't know why I love brushes so much when I really don't wear much makeup, but whenever I get a new foundation (which hasn't been for a long time - been using the same thing for 5+ years until Neo via Addielove had to hook me on the Chanel!!) I like to get a new brush for it. And since I wash the foundation brush more than any of my others, I figured it was a worthy investment.  And if anyone is on the fence on the Vitalumiere Aqua ... I have never liked liquid foundation, but I really really love this one - feels just like nothing but moisturizer on my face!

Someone Nameless and Cobbie - my brush organizer is actually the one from Louise Young! It's a very nice soft, faux leather. I am really glad I got it! It is here:

and there are also brush sets with it included. The one side has a snapped flap, so you can slip a few things in there like eyeliner brushes or other slim items. The only problem is the Coco Beau handle is just too chunky for the largest slot, but the LY34 of course fits in there perfectly.

Also SN - thanks for mentioning that The Help is coming out as a movie! I had no idea - I loved that book! How cool that it was filmed in your hometown.

Jen - I'm sorry to hear you've hurt your back! Best wishes for feeling much much better soon!

Thanks for the nice welcome back wishes . The more my Spring Fever kicks in, the more time I spend away from the computer, but I will try to check back in much more regularly! Though I'm sure my wallet is grateful lol!

Just refreshed and see a post from Addielove! Hi Addielove! Yes, it certainly does sound like you are responsible for unleashing Vitalumiere Aqua on this thread. You know very well a small mention is all it takes here. LOL Happy late birthday, and I hope you have perfect weather for skydiving - I've always wanted to do that! I have had a fear of heights all my life, but that hasn't stopped me from bungee jumping and going on a zip line (which was about the most fun thing I've ever done!!). Have you gone before, and is it a tandem jump?


----------



## Jen

I would also like to thank AddieLove for getting me hooked on the Chanel Aqualumiere!  I LOVE it.  I've never in my life worn a liquid foundation.  Unfortunately, I'm having lust for that Coco Beau brush, but I haven't bit the bullet quite yet.  You ladies are killing me!!  Thankfully though that's my only brush lust, I'm really happy with my Sigma brushes otherwise.  I WAS happy with the foundation brush too!  Sheesh.  

Thanks SO much for all the well wishes!!!!  My back is feeling a little bit better today, I think thanks to that Vicodin last night.  I did do some shopping while I was laid up, but smartly did not actually buy anything!  I'll probably do my Sephora order today so I can be done with it.  I'm so indecicive!!  

AddieLove, what a bummer you couldn't go skydiving!  That happens all the time I think - everyone I know that has been has had it cancelled at least once due to weather.  I have ALWAYS wanted to go but have been too chicken so far.


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, so glad you are feeling better, hope it means you are truly on the mend, and that it's not just the Vicodin! Don't forget to get some Guerlain mascara in your Sephora order, with the 15% off it's totally worth it 

*AddieLove*, so sorry: I remembered that you were planning to go skydiving, but totally forgot to wish you a Happy Birthday! So, better late than never: Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And hope the skydiving works out this week-end, please let us know 

*Julip*: you have to stop dangling those LY brushes in front of me, lol! I'm already totally obsessed with those, and my want to have list is growing by the day, lol!


----------



## Addie

*Julip*, hi!  And here I still haven't tried my Vitalumiere Aqua samples!  Thank you! For my birthday last year I went ziplining and had a blast! I want to go back eventually and take part in their ziplining challenge. I've never gone bungee jumping, but I definitely want to go. I've always thought bungee jumping would be scarier than skydiving because you have less control. Yikes!
I've never gone before, so this will be a tandem jump. One of these days I'll want to jump by myself, though.
Any plans to go skydiving soon for you?

*Jen*, well, I don't feel I deserve the credit as *Neo* is the one who actually went out and tried it and reported back, but you're very welcome! 
Glad to hear your back is feeling better today! I hope it continues to improve!
It was really disappointing because we drove so far to get there, and it was supposed to be THE event but better to be safe, I suppose. 
It's so funny because they tell you to eat something before you go. You don't want to jump on an empty stomach, so I'm slightly paranoid I'll vomit while on the plane or on the way down.  It is scary! My friends and I joked that three would go but only two would come back.  I think it'll be a great experience, so I'll keep my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly!

*Neo*, thank you! I was impressed you remembered I was going skydiving! I'll definitely report back after Saturday whether I'm able to go or not!

*Cobbie*, thank you! Thanks for the review of the Steam Cream! I keep thinking about it. I adore the tin, but I just wish I didn't have to dip my fingers in the pot!
Same here! I can't count the number of times I've thought I was done with makeup only to realise I've forgotten my mascara and/or meteorites. The added steps at the beginning are throwing me off! 
That Fresh Shampoo and Conditioner sound lovely!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> When I think about the products that I used to stick with for years and now I try something new almost every day. So many new steps that I sometimes forget things...like mascara.


  I'm with you but for me is is my AH primer. I get my makeup all on and it looks pretty good and then I remember I forgot the primer. ahhhh well, better luck the next day.


----------



## Jen

BUMMER Cobbie!  That would have been awesome!


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> This afternoon I received a call from a company that was representing Neimans and they needed people to be available on-site as possible replacements for either no-shows or last minute cancellations of participants taking part in a survey of their website. This is to take place tomorrow and my presence would have been required for three hours. My prize would have been a $500 NM gift certificate. I said - I've got a Kindle....I can read for three hours...lol. The recruiter agreed but said a lot of people declined because they didn't want to spend three hours there. Ha! $500 is $500. Unfortunately, they were looking for *people who don't spend more than 1-2 hours a day online *so, needless to say, I was disqualified.


*stunned* People like that still exist?! 

Major bummer that they had that requirement though!


----------



## Neo

Oh no *Cobbie*, what a bummer!!!!! This would have been so perfect!!! And $500 you could have then spent at the Guerlain and Chanel counters ... Too bad, but at least now that they contacted yo once, they may contact you again in the future?

I just got my Sephora order (I'm always amazed on how fast I get those!). The Laura Mercier Palette is adorable! I haven't tried it yet (literally just got it), but it's really pretty, and feels quite sturdy and substantial (and relatively heavy), even though it's made out of cardboard. It will be the perfect all in one to take with me when traveling 

But I wanted to report back on the Mac sponge I just got and thought of using in the Mally so I wouldn't have to lug it around in the ziploc anymore. Sadly, while it is small and thin, the Mally doesn't close anymore with it in it - and seriously, a thinner sponge can't exist, so that's that. Really a pity, as I tried the Mally with the Mac sponge and it worked perfectly. This is really starting to irritate me: such a great product, with such poor packaging . I am more and more thinking of those Meteorite compacts....

Anyway, just wanted to report back on the sponge situation, so that *Jen*, in case you haven't yet placed your Sephora order, no need to go for it


----------



## Jen

THANKS Neo!!!  I'm so glad you reported, because I have it in my cart and now I won't get it.  I totally agree, it's awful!  It is mostly ok with me, I keep it in a ziploc inside my S&S makeup bag in my purse so I don't see the ziploc too often, but it's just really dumb packaging.  It seriously is one of the most amazing products I've ever used too.  Thanks again for the heads up!  I'll be interested to hear what you think of the palette too!!


----------



## julip

Cobbie said:


> *Julip*, I ordered the LY brush organizer. Does that mean I need to get the LY34 brush to fit it? When I have the CB en route? Again, welcome back. Now go away!


Yay Cobbie! You will love the brush roll. It is excellent quality faux leather, really soft. I am seriously the wrong person to find anything wrong with ordering the LY34 with CB en route - I ordered my CB just about 2 days after my LYs lol. But it felt sooo good being able to close out all the tabs I continually had open that showed - CB review/close up 'porn' shots, CB site, currency exchange site. LOL. And your hair product routine sounds great! I had tried and liked Fresh products years ago. I may have to try them again. Thanks for sharing your list!

Addielove - so you enabled everyone on the VLA and you haven't tried the samples yet?? For shame! lol. I bungeed many many years ago and was attached at the hips, so it was a little saner to me than being attached at the feet. I don't have plans to skydive anytime soon because I'm worried I'd back out lol but everytime I see it I want to! My newest thing I want to do is go to Auckland and base jump off the 1,076 foot Sky Tower that they featured on The Biggest Loser last week (the jump itself is from 630 feet up - it's a controlled base jump, more like a bungee but no spring-back. I have no desire to do a real base jump!). Did anyone else see that? It looked like so much fun. Click here for SkyJump videos

Neo - sorry , but I did try to talk you out of the LY02, didn't I? But now that I've had it for a a couple of weeks, I just can't ignore how nice it is.  Yay about your Sephora order!! Mine is supposed to arrive on Friday, so no long wait over the weekend since it takes a week to get to me here! I'm so glad to hear you are loving the palette! That's too bad about the sponge, but thanks for reporting back. I was thinking of the pressed Meteorites again today too ... I just don't know if the 03 is going to work for me or if the Chanel pressed would be better for my coloring, so I need to make it down to the counter to try it out! Did they have the pressed Meteorites in stock yet at your local Sephora?

Speaking of the Mally Defender (which Neo also enabled me on when she innocently mentioned it to me!), I saw a little Kipling pouch today that I think would have been really good for the sponge (in center zip section), and even space for the compact and a lipstick, in a small package. It has a single zip that closes the entire thing, with one interior zip for the middle section inside. I should have gotten it since it was around $15 at the military exchange, whereas I see it is $28 normally. It is a very nice small size, but I was hoping I could find it in black instead of the 2 colors it had there! The interior is like in cosmetic cases that makes it easy to wipe out.



Edited to add: Ahhh, they have black (and other good colors!) on Amazon:


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> S&S makeup bag....   How did I miss that? Probably didn't, just forgot. Off to check....


It matches my purse, and I LOVE it! I posted pictures back when I got my purse, they are in the purse thread too which might be easier to find there! I love that purse so much I don't even look at purses anymore, and love the accessories I got too. The makeup bag is perfect for me.

I like that pouch too *julip*! That would work perfectly for the Mally.


----------



## Neo

I just played with the LM palette, and it's lovely! I'm so glad I got it!!!!! This was a total impulse order, probably one of the best I've made lately, lol. The colors are very sheer and buildable, and because of the various tones that you can mix (or not!), it will be perfect for the whole summer to use to adapt no matter how much (or how little) I tan - instead of having to buy a whole lot of different stuff to match at various stages 

*Jen*, if you haven't placed your Sephora order now, you should definitely consider this one - super natural fresh look, and love that you apply everything with your fingers, so no need to carry around a whole lot of brushes for everything if you take it with you when you travel.


----------



## Neo

*Julip*, yes, they've had the Meteorites compact at various Sephoras around town for a few weeks now. But I've just been reading a number of reviews, and it seems that maybe the Chanel may be the better choice here (I can't believe I just said that, lol!!!!). it seems that the Meteorites have more coverage - some even referred to it as foundation powder (??), and that for some it also oxidizes, which is never good (although reviews on Sephora are totally rave, go figure). The Chanel seems more sheer and lighter, although it also seems that you have to be careful not to apply too much if you don't want it to look cackey 

Or get both, try them, return the one you don't want to keep and let us know which one we should get 

Or maybe I'll just pay Raymond a visit (which could potentially be super dangerous!) and ask him what he thinks (he did clearly tell me that he preferred the Traditional Meteorites as finishing powder to the loose Chanel...)... I do want that new Chanel Black Pearl nail polish, and it would be nice to pick it up before my mani this weekend.... Aaaaaargh, do we all see where this is going?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo, I think you're just going to have to go visit Raymond!


----------



## AlleyGator

I have just found this thread yesterday and what a great thread it is!  I thought I would start at the beginning and browse my way through, but after a dozen pages and buying a couple of mentioned products, I thought perhaps I better hop on over to the end and start checking wonderful merchandise out with everyone  from this point. It's much safer...for me anyway. 

I noticed several of you are into cosmetics. I was in the cosmetic industry for a number of years, as an Account Coordinator for Prescriptives Cosmetics... under the Estee Lauder umbrella and sister to Clique. I also worked for Chanel, which is what I use...mainly their skincare products. All the department store cosmetics lines have some great cosmetics, but if you find something somewhere else that works for you, stay with it. You really don't have to spend big bucks to look fabulous. 

Thank goodness I already own a nice set of Chanel brushes or else I would be temped to buy the ones Julip had posted. 

Happy shopping and hoping to share some great finds with everyone.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Welcome Alley Gator!  I did the same thing when I found this thread.  It is a bit hard on the wallet but everyone shares such great stuff!


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> Neo, I think you're just going to have to go visit Raymond!


LOL *cmg*, I think I've come to the same conclusion . Plus, I want to check out their creme base bronzer (not for right now, it's still freezing here, so it would look weird if I appeared tanner all of a sudden, lol, but for future reference ), and I think I NEED that nail polish ...

Hope Raymond is ready for me


----------



## Asphodel

*Neo*, I'm sure Raymond will be happy to see you. 

Hi *Julip*, long time no see. Add me to the list of fans of the brushes and the brush pouch!

Welcome *Alley Gator!* When I first joined this thread (thankfully it was shorter then!) I ended up with a whole list of things to buy. 

Speaking of things to buy, my Meteorites should be delivered tomorrow! I do have a question, however...I use Tarte's Smooth Operator with micronized clay as a finishing powder to set my makeup and hold off the shinies (although I end up with a shiny nose by mid-day, sigh). I assume I would use the Meteorites on top of that?


----------



## julip

Neo - thanks for the info on the Meteorites compact! As much as I love my other Meteorites, it sounds like the Chanel might be more of what I'm looking for. I have a little travel powder brush I got a long time ago that retracts into the handle, so maybe that would be a good companion for it. I'll let you be the one to buy both to test and report back, thank you very much!   I look forward to the recap of your visit to Raymond . I was looking at the Black Pearl polish too - it really is a gorgeous one!! 

Welcome, Alley Gator! I'm sure we will have many cosmetic questions for you. I don't know how far you went back, but some of us have recently gotten very hooked on the Vitalumiere Aqua, thanks to a mention of it by Addielove and a usage review by Neo!   I'll save you some time reading back and let you know that your purchase list must include a Clarisonic and a Tassi hair holder, as well as a Stitch & Swatch bag. 

Hi Asphodel! Yay about your Meteorites - which one did you get? I might use my Meteorites differently from other people, but I usually use mine just to lightly highlight forehead, nose, cheekbones. I usually apply it before my blush, because it seems to me I can see the 'glow' more that way. I use a separate finishing powder (right now just using BB yellow pressed) to set my concealer after foundation.) I think some of them have more 'glow' then the others - my 02 loose seems to be the most matte of the ones to my eye. I think many people use it as a finishing powder, though, so I think you can pretty much use it any way that seems to work best for you!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I love my Tassis!  That was my first thread inspired purchase.  I still need to get that S&S bag!


----------



## VictoriaP

I didn't think I needed a Tassi, but I was wrong. They're super helpful! 

My Sephora order came in today (went with Priority Mail this time, even though it costs me; UPS takes a full week to reach Seattle, and I just don't have that kind of patience!) No reviews yet, but a quick note on that darling black and pink pencil case. It's as adorable as expected and looks nicely made, but take care to look at the dimensions. It's a LOT bigger than I wanted, even though it's the smallest piece in the set. I think it may go back; I'm used to fairly small to medium sized purses, and I don't think it's going to fit most of them. 

Their description is a little deceptive, it holds a lot more than a few things like lip gloss! In fact, if you still need a travel case for your Clarisonic Mia, this one will work--mine fits fine, with room to spare for an extra brush head or probably the cord.

Edit: OK, a couple of fast mini reviews since I just used a couple of products for the first time.

The Tarte MultiplEYE Lash Primer and Mascara (sample size)--underwhelmed so far. The primer is pretty decent, the mascara is a bit dry, and does clump. For my very light and very thin lashes, this isn't nearly enhancing enough. Based on this, I wouldn't buy the mascara again. I'll try the primer with my usual Maybelline Falsies though. I think that combo might do well.

Make Up For Ever Eye Seal: I think this is a product I'm going to need to get used to before I can really rate it. First use, it's a bit harder to work with than the glycerine/water mix I've been using for a few weeks to apply my shadows as liners. It's definitely a bit stickier on the brush, though not so much as to be noticeable on your eyes, but it doesn't apply quite as easily or smoothly as the glycerine and water does. If it holds up over a day though, it will be worth mastering the application tricks for it.


----------



## julip

Thanks for the reviews, Victoria! That's too bad about the size issue for the case - I wish Sephora would offer better photos and descriptions for their products. Thanks for mentioning it fits your Mia though - that would be a really cute travel case for it. I had actually looked at those very bags, but I ended up going with the set of 3 Tokidoki Robbery cases since I've been eying that print since it came out ... I purchased hoping the smallest size would be good for my Mally+sponge, but I will not surprised if it is larger than I am picturing. I'm sure I'll find some good use out of them, though. Especially since today at the cosmetic outlet store, I found a perfect little zip pouch by Mac for the Mally+sponge! Sorry for the awful phone pics, but I just wanted to share the size. There is a little slip pocket inside which the sponge fits nicely into. If you can get past the orange clashing with the pink , and you have a Cosmetic Company Store at an outlet near you, it is worth a look for $12. I may be able to slip a small lipstick in there too, but it is pretty much a custom fit with no extra room, at least height wise.


----------



## Asphodel

Just saw this on Temptalia and loved it!

http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-khaki-discret-eyeshadow-duo-review-photos-swatches#more-29362

Good thing the nearest Chanel counter is 2.5 hours away.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Ummm....there's always mail order...
> Very pretty! Go on, you know you want it. Can't you just feel how you would look wearing those luscious colors? Oh, yeah, really nice...  <ducks and runs>


Yep, just saw them for real tonight at the Chanel counter, they are absolutely fabulous!!!!! You really should just mail order them, *Asphodel* . The only thing that saved me from those, is that I have khaki green eyes, so those colors are just not ideal on me 

Ladies, Raymond says Hi . I told him that he was becoming famous on our little AA thread, and he was thrilled 

To make a long story short: I got the Black Pearl nail polish - had to have it as soon as I saw it, a very dark metallic grey, with a slight blue tinge. Now I can't wait to get to my mani/pedi this weekend to actually try it on!

I also walked out with the translucent compact of pressed powder, as well the travel powder blush which comes in such a cute (and practical!) little pouch, and which I can just throw into my purse, along with the cute compact . So that's that, and the Mally will stay home until I can find a little pouch like *Julip's* to carry it around in (super cute and simply perfect *Julip*!!!!!). For now, I just can't stand the sight of that ziploc every time I open my purse anymore, I feel like it's huge and taking all the space in my bag . Too bad really, such a great idea and product. I found the Chanel powder much lighter and better (for me) for little touch ups during the day, as it doesn't have any coverage (unlike the Guerlain Meteorites compact), just matifies. Raymond matched me with the 02, which he said should work for me all year long, wether white or tanned 

I was very proud of myself, as I left without the Soleil Tan creme bronzer, and the lovely Romance lipstick. I will however go back and pick those 2 up next month . I showed Raymond Julip's pictures of her brushes, and he totally flipped out !!!!!!!!!! He made me promise that I would bring my CB and future LY when I went back to pick up the bronzer, and that I would let him use them on me to do my make up    he said the big LY34 would be perfect for application of said bronzer (as well as anything else - these are his words, I think he just crushed on the LY34, lol), so I guess I'll have to get that one too. I mean, what's a girl supposed to do, right? 

*Jen*, how is your back today? What did you end up ordering from Sephora?

*Victoria*, what a bummer on the mascara and too big cosmetic pouch . That's why I love Sephoras returns policy . I will be interested to know how you manage the Sealer as you continue using it though, sounds like it could be really nice if it works as they say it should!


----------



## Jen

Whew, what a day! I had to drive all day, and was terrified because my back has seemed to be worst when driving as the pain is in my lower right side, so I feel shooting pain every time I gas and brake! I somehow made it about 11 hours in the car without dying, so I think it's getting better. I'm really nervous but also excited to go to the chiropractor tomorrow, I've never been. Anyway, thanks for asking!!

I finally just placed my Sephora order, and I have to say *Neo* that you are a terrible influence on me!! I totally bought the Laura Mercier palette! I couldn't resist, especially knowing I can return it. I also got your Givenchy under eye concealer, the Dior lip maximizer (my first gloss, actually), the give me some lash boxed set (I am determined to find a cheaper mascara, but will go back to the Guerlain happy I tried if they all fail), 2 more Hercut curly bob catalysts, bumble & bumble curl mousse, and also ended up getting Clinique's new pore minimizing serum. I got a sample and really liked it, in the 3 days I used it my skin has already improved (AFTER I took the makeup off, which is what matters). I went a little nuts I guess! Oops 

I want a Raymond!!! I'm happy you went back and proud you bought so little.

*Julip*, I love that case!!!! I wish Inread that yesterday because I passed a cosmetic store outlet on my way back from Cincinnati!! I probably have to go again next week and will totally be stopping there!!

Welcome *Alley Gator*! I was also a late comer that ended up buying too many things!

Psssst *cmg* - you totally need a S & S bag! I'm still completely in love with mine!! (get one !)

I'm still resisting the coco beau brush but I really want it! Allright *Neo* and *julip*, tell me why it's so much better


----------



## AlleyGator

cmg.sweet said:


> Welcome Alley Gator! I did the same thing when I found this thread. It is a bit hard on the wallet but everyone shares such great stuff!





Asphodel said:


> Welcome *Alley Gator!* When I first joined this thread (thankfully it was shorter then!) I ended up with a whole list of things to buy.





julip said:


> Welcome, Alley Gator! I'm sure we will have many cosmetic questions for you. I don't know how far you went back, but some of us have recently gotten very hooked on the Vitalumiere Aqua, thanks to a mention of it by Addielove and a usage review by Neo!  I'll save you some time reading back and let you know that your purchase list must include a Clarisonic and a Tassi hair holder, as well as a Stitch & Swatch bag.





Jen said:


> Welcome *Alley Gator*! I was also a late comer that ended up buying too many things!


Thanks so much for the warm welcome.  I have only been a member here since March and I have communicated with some very lovely people.

I love seeing all the recommendation of products from the members, however I'm trying to be careful with my spending, since most of our money is earmarked for our travels. That being said, I can honestly say I generally buy what I want, because I'm spoiled rotten.


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> tried if they all fail), 2 more Hercut curly bob catalysts, bumble & bumble curl mousse, Psssst *cmg* - you totally need a S & S bag! I'm still completely in love with mine!! (get one !)


Let me know how you like the B&B curl mousse. I used to love B&B products.


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, that's such a bummer! Hopefully, you'll get a call from them again asking for people who spend far more than 1-2 hours a day online. I'm with Victoria; I'm amazed there are still people out there who spend so little time online.  No one I know is like that, that's for sure.

*Neo*, that Laura Mercier Palette looks great! I'm happy to hear it was a good purchase for you!
Hi, Raymond!  The Black Pearl nail polish sounds lovely! I bought the new Mimosa (yellow), and I have to say I'm pretty disappointed. I got a ton of bubbles! I've never had that problem with any nail polish, so I don't know what's going on there. I don't shake it violently or anything! It also seemed unusually thick. That may be going back.

*Julip*, I know! It's terrible. I keep meaning to, but then I keep forgetting when I apply my makeup. I don't wear foundation that often, so that step usually doesn't even cross my mind. I forgot again today. I need to write myself a note!
Oh my! That base jump looks awesome! I definitely want to give that a try, too!
Cute bag! It definitely looks like it was made for the Mally+sponge.

*Alley Gator*, welcome! We're so happy you could join us! I'll chime in as well about the Tassi: I resisted for quite a while, but I'm so happy I eventually caved!

*Victoria*, thanks for the reviews! I didn't think the cute bag would be anywhere near that big!

*Asphodel*, I just saw that review! LOVE the green colour!

*Jen*, glad to hear your back seems to be getting better! Hope it improves after your visit to the chiropractor!
You bought a lot of great things! If it's not too much trouble, I would love to hear what you think of the Clinique Pore Minimizing Serum after you use it for a while longer.

Along with the Chanel Mimosa nail polish, I also recently bought the glossimer in Pensee. It's a beautiful colour in the tube but slightly disappointing when worn. Don't get me wrong, I love it, but I wasn't expecting it to be so sheer. By the way, this is my first ever glossimer, and I have to say I'm very happy with it. It's not sticky at all, wears beautifully, and wears off beautifully. You know how some glosses after being worn a while will create that white film toward the inside of your lip? Not a problem with the glossimer!
Speaking of things I don't need but will probably get anyway, has anyone checked out the new Dior bronzer? I just saw a review, and I thought it looked stunning! Here's the review: http://cafemakeup.com/2011/04/dior-aurora-bronzer-makeup-look/
My only fear is that it won't go with my skin since I don't have a pink undertone. I don't want it to look ridiculous compared to the rest of my body.


Also, I want a Raymond as well.


----------



## julip

Jen said:


> I'm still resisting the coco beau brush but I really want it! Allright *Neo* and *julip*, tell me why it's so much better


Jen - good luck tomorrow at the chiro! I hope you are much much better soon. And good luck also finding the Mac case - it really is super cute!

As for the CB BFF brush, just take a look at this blog and brush porn, which ultimately led me to hit the button on it, just days after splurging on LY brushes. LOL

Coco Beau BFF Brush Review

And while I'm at it, here is the original page where I first learned of the Louise Young brushes, AND about the wonderful Pixiwoo sisters, who are the ones that made the LY34 so popular!
Synthetic Foundation Brush review

Neo - I want a Raymond too! Can you tell him he has to go on tour?  I love it that he has fallen for the LY34 - it really is an amazing brush!! I'm glad you found such a great product that has finally made that brush a must have.  I can't wait for your review when you go pick up the bronzer. Thanks for the review on the Chanel powder too - I have an appt with a national Chanel MU artist next week, so I'm definitely going to pick it up, and probably going to cave on the travel brush too, even though I don't need one . And that polish!!! The darkest I've ever gone with polish is a gorgeous LE iridescent chocolate brown from Mac (from several years ago) - I usually go for very light and natural hues, but I was really drawn to that black pearl when I was at the counter for my VLA. They do so well with metallic iridescent polishes - I used the whole bottle up of a white one they had several years ago! I don't even remember now if they sold it in the US - the only place I could find it was on ebay, after it had been discontinued.


----------



## Jen

Shoot! Now I want that brush!!!!!!! WHY did I click on that link!! If it's really that much better, it's probably worth it..... 

*AddieLove*, I'll definitely let you know more after I use the Clinique pore serum for awhile longer. I've now been using the sample for 4 days, I really like it. I put it on under moisturizer, it dries so quickly there is no waiting. It goes on really silky, and I feel like it evens things out. I still use the primer after the foundation, and it all mixes really nicely. It could be coincidence, but my skin is starting to clear up too. I'll let you know how I feel after using it longer!!

Another thing I wanted to report back on is the Bare escentuals night treatment, I've been using it now for a couple of weeks. I really think it's helping my complextion too. It's also a keeper!

*Alley Gator* - I have that problem too....I pretty much end up buying whatever I want. Which, is why I'll end up buying that Coco Beau brush! HORRIBLE!!!!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I keep eyeing that night treatment Jen...glad to see a positive review.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My question about the Coco Beau brush - doesn't it take a lot of makeup?  After I got the Chanel foundation, I stopped using sponges and went to my Estee Lauder foundation brush because I was trying to conserve makeup.  It does an OK job, it's all I've ever had, so I don't know any better.

I'm just afraid that the bigger the brush, the more makeup it will take and the more often I'll have to shell out the $$$ for makeup.

I'm still wearing my Amy Head way more than my Chanel.  It's just easier to apply with the big AH kabuki brush and this Coco Beau may be the solution....IF it doesn't waste a lot of makeup.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cobbie said:


> Pink Jewelry Box.....
> 
> 
> 
> .....for Victoria.


That is too cute...I may have to steal it from Victoria


----------



## Neo

*Someone Nameless* - I know it will sound weird, but both Julip and I have noticed this: we actually use LESS product with the big brushes!!! So I feel like I'm actually saving money after having invested in the Coco Beau


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> *Someone Nameless* - I know it will sound weird, but both Julip and I have noticed this: we actually use LESS product with the big brushes!!! So I feel like I'm actually saving money after having invested in the Coco Beau


It's true, it's true! What Neo said.  I think it was one of the first things we both noticed, about saving product. The LY34 is the same way too. It felt so wasteful that first time using the brush when I ended up with leftover VLA, aka liquid gold lol. I do want to add too that if you prefer or like to swirl buff your foundation on as opposed to the back/forth motion of the paddle brush, you would really love the Louise Young 34 - I do love both brushes, but I tend to use the LY more because for me personally, I find it a little faster. It's swirl buff, swirl buff, swirl buff DONE. In theory anyway - the brush feels soooo good that I tend to use it longer.  If you prefer the paddle, you will adore the Coco Beau!


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> Pink Jewelry Box.....
> 
> 
> 
> .....for Victoria.


Oooooooohhh! Love it! And I'll be by a Lamps Plus today too, wonder if they have them in the stores? I'd use it for everyday at this point, my jewelry's utterly out of control and I can't figure out why, since I rarely wear any. LOL But there's currently a big pile of it in a little dish on my bathroom counter that used to just hold my two favorite pair of earrings and my wedding ring.

As for travel, I'm at the point where I want to return to the days of traveling with a few trunks. And some hunky porters to haul them about for me, please.  I always want to take too much.

*Jen*--the Clinique pore serum was one I was eyeing last week, so I'm really eager to see what you think!


----------



## Jen

Okay, okay!  I'll probably order the Coco Beau.  Didn't some of you ladies used to or currently use the beauty blender?  I've heard people love that, any feedback there?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got beauty blenders and hardly ever use them.


----------



## julip

I have and love Beautyblenders! I used to use it with mist foundation. I still use it daily, but mainly to blend in concealer and also blend out eye makeup or blush goof ups.


----------



## skyblue

Hey *Makeup Mavens*! Do you apply your primers with brushes, or just foundation? Inquiring beauties need to know! 

Beauty Blenders? I use them to blend concealer.

I am on Sephora poking around before I hit the submit button. Today is the last day for the discount!


----------



## Jen

I use my fingers to apply primer, personally.  I might pick up a beauty blender to see how I like it before splurging on the coco beau brush.  We'll see.  Thanks for the feedback!!!


----------



## skyblue

I don't even wear liquid foundation and I love those brushes! Geez!  

Thanks, *Jen!*


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> I don't even wear liquid foundation and I love those brushes! Geez!
> 
> Thanks, *Jen!*


Maybe it's time to try the Vitalumiere Aqua?  

*Jen*, I bet you will love the Laura Mercier Palette, it's soooo pretty!!!! And love how you can customize the colors by blending the different shades. They also have instruction for each, with practical advice on how and where to apply what (this is directly integrated in the Palette itself), and love how sheer the colors are, so it's kind of hard to overdo it.

I don't have the beauty blenders, even though I have been eying them ever since last fall! But I use my fingers to blend in my concealer (Jen, I can't wait to hear what you think of the Givenchy Mister Light!), and LOVE my Coco Beau for my foundation . As for primer, my fingers seem to do a wonderful job, lol.


----------



## julip

Skyblue - I was perfectly happy with my mineral foundation I've been using for YEARS till the VLA came along!  

I have always used my fingers for primer and it does a great job that way! But after rereading the LY34 review again after I posted it, I decided to try using my LY34 for both my moisturizer and primer as the blogger said she does. And you know what, I liked the way that worked! So I think I'm going to be using my brush for those two things before foundation for awhile now.  

Edited to add: I dot my moisturizer and primer on with my fingers before I blend it in with the brush.


----------



## VictoriaP

Now I need to go look up Beauty Blenders...and applying primer with a brush? Aaarrrgghhhh. Every time I think I'm finally getting a handle on this makeup thing, y'all come along with something else I've missed!

Lamps Plus was a bust. They closed that location at some point last year apparently, and I wasn't paying attention. If I make it down to the other major mall area this weekend, I'll stop and take a look.

But meanwhile, my newest accessory, which is good for a laugh:










I'm not normally a bunny slipper type of person, but I finished reading Linda Wisdom's Hexy Witch series a week or so back, and I loved it so much I had to honor two of her characters, Fluff and Puff, by donning a similar pair. Mine don't have the requisite fangs (yet) though. These were only $13 at Target, and they're pretty comfy.

And the books are absolutely hilarious (reasonably hot too, for those that like that sort of thing). Highly recommended reading!

Tried to find a better makeup pouch while I was at Target; no luck still. I did look, as usual, at the K3 while I was there, and I feel my resolve not to upgrade slipping again. But once more I escaped unscathed. Just think of all the accessorizing I'd have to do again.


----------



## Jen

I had some Amazon gc money so I got two of the deep pore clarsonic brush heads & a pack of two beauty blenders for $22.  1 for $19, 2 for $22.......odd.  It will be nice to have a reusable sponge to blend and fix even if that's all I use it for.  I may still be weakening on the coco beau.....but I draw the line before using brushes for moisturizer and primer!!  I also bought the Blu Ray of Tin Man, which was a tv miniseries redo of the Wizard of Oz if you haven't seen it.  Zooey Dechanel from She & Him etc is the main character.  Both my husband and I love it.  

Went to the chiropractor today, the problem isn't as severe and long term as I thought, I have some swelling that is pinching a nerve connected to the sciatic, but hopefully the adjustment and some ice and rest will bring it down.  With as bad as it has hurt I thought I really messed it up!  I am really dying to workout again, so hopefully it gets better in a few days like she said.  I have to say, the cracking was freaky but felt reeeaaalllyyy good!!

Cute slippers Victoria!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

TOO KOOL !


----------



## Jen

I forgot that I also finally ordered the Green Smoothie Revolution book by Victoria Boutenko, so fellow Vitamix freaks I'll report back how I like it!


----------



## Jane917

I have never applied liquid foundation with anything other than my fingers. Why do I need a brush. Doesn't the brush get really dirty really fast?


----------



## Jen

Jane917 said:


> I have never applied liquid foundation with anything other than my fingers. Why do I need a brush. Doesn't the brush get really dirty really fast?


Surprisingly, no! I put the foundation on the back of my hand, dip the tip in and brush and buff - then buff it on a piece of tissue before putting it away. It stays cleaner than my eyeshadow brushes! I clean my brushes probably every other week though, I'm terrible about using the daily brush cleaner! Anyway, I don't like using my fingers to put on foundation so I can't commemt too much on that. The brush makes it spread so smoothly, I love it.


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, you will be happy to know that I went back to Sephora today to get one more UD eyeliner pencil, this time in Oil Slick (they finally got it back in stock today and I felt like I had to go and get it while the 15% were still on ), and I just had to get the Dior addict lip glow . So you see, you too are a bad influence on me, lol. But I know it's for the best 

I also got a masque I have wanted to try for a while now: the Boscia Luminizing Black Mask. It's a peel off mask, and the reviews are pretty impressive! I will probably try it sometime this weekend and will of course report back with my impressions 

*AddieLove*, I like that Dior bronzer review! I love that they show it compared to the Guerlain, which we know is not really a bronzer, lol, but it shows really well how the Guerlain is really more of a nacre/mother of pearl effect than a real bronzer! I say you have to give the Dior a try, it's the only way you'll ever know . I already know that I will definitely Be going for the Chanel Soleil Tan creme base bronzer, it was just so pretty! 

*Jane*, I thought like you originally, but because you use a synthetic hair brush for liquid foundation, it actually doesn't really absorb much of the foundation. I wipe my brush every day after use with some of the Sephora Daily Brush Cleanser sprayed on a tissue, and wash it once a week (usually on Sunday, as I don't go out and don't make up - and the monster Coco Beau needs a good while to dry). It's working out really well for me . I think you should give it a try, you would be surprised at how much foundation you will actually save like this, and how much fun it is - I have to say that applying my foundation with my Coco Beau every morning has become a very pleasurable ritual I am really looking forward to every day. As I recently told a friend who was saying that she didn't have time for make up in the morning, I don't mind taking the time, because it makes me happy 

*Victoria*, those bunnies are adorable!!!!!!!

*Julip*, you are also applying moisturizer and Hourglass primer with the same brush you use to apply foundation, or a different one?


----------



## julip

There is I'm sure no _need_ to apply moisturizer and primer with a brush, but it gives me those extra couple minutes with my beloved LY34 (or CB BFF or LY02 ... whichever one I'm using that day ). The foundation brush reviewer said she uses her foundation brush to first apply moisturizer or primer so that the brush doesn't absorb as much foundation, so Neo, yes, I'm using the same brush . Since I've only tried this one time with the moisturizer & primer, I can't say for sure if it really helps reduce absorption, but like Neo, I don't find that with the synthetic brushes that much foundation is absorbed anyway. And like Neo  I wash the brushes daily with her recommended anti-bacterial daily Sephora brush cleaner and then thoroughly wash with purity once a week. I may up that to 2 if I continue using it for the moisturizer.

Neo, so glad you got your last list goodies from Sephora! On the last day of the coupon, no less. Good job. 

Victoria - I love your bunny slippers!! Thanks for the book rec!

Jen - Oh, I love my Vitamix and green smoothies! I haven't read back pages so I didn't know there was a recent Vitamix discussion and about green smoothies! I have that book as well as her Green For Life book. Both my DH and I have a green smoothie at least a couple of times a week, though I must admit I have not branched out much on them and only have used the Going Green Smoothie recipe since it tastes exactly like Green Machine, which I drank a lot before my Vitamix. I'll change it up sometimes with some protein powder or blueberries, but mostly I just keep those ingredients around (also sometimes switching the spinach with kale, since the books mention switching your greens). My other most favorite Vitamix recipe is the sweet potato soup recipe. So delicious!

Cobbie - that is too bad about your experience with the beautyblender! I actually have noticed that happening before too, so for my concealer I usually just lightly tap, while when I used it with my mist foundation I would do the roll. And come to think of it, I don't usually use it damp, unless it's not yet dry from its last washing. But that's mainly because I haven't looked at the directions for a really long time.


----------



## skyblue

I am experiencing *BRUSH LUST*! . Those brushes look so beautiful in their little roll! I don't wear liquid foundation, but I think I need to try the magic foundation!   .


----------



## albianne

NapCat those slippers are really cute and would make a nice easter present, where did you get them?


----------



## Neo

Yaaayyyyy *Cobbie*, you got your CB!!!! Isn't it fantastic? And yes, the Chanel looks, well, puny, next to it - I wonder if I could maybe bring it back next time I go, I don't think it will get much use anymore... I can't wait for you to use it tomorrow and tell us what you think . Have you tried that Mascara already? It looks really cool!!

*Skyblue*, just get yourself to a Chanel counter already, find your Raymond, and try the VLA. Once you've fallen in love with your new liquid foundation, all you will have to do is order yourself new brushes. Voila, easy


----------



## skyblue

Yes, *Neo*, I need to locate a Chanel counter with a Raymond!


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> Yes, *Neo*, I need to locate a Chanel counter with a Raymond!


Or come here for a visit


----------



## Jen

It really makes me feel better when I get to enable YOU to buy something *Neo*! What do you think of the lip glow? It has become my go to lip balm during the day, and it adds such a great pink hue to my lips. But it's a pink that works for me, being a redhead I pretty much stay far away from anything pink. I just love the feel of it. I hope you love it too!!

So you got the CB BFF too, *Cobbie*? This just isn't making it easier for me to hold out!!!! It's so sad, I know I'm going to cave so I might as well just do it! I have NO willpower!

Speaking of willpower, I get off at 1:00 today since it's Good Friday (meanwhile the rest of the world gets the whole day off....oh well) and I have to run up to the mall to do a return. I have a $50 off $100 coupon at NY & Co.....and it'll be a miracle if that's all I get out of there buying!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I made an impulse purchase today before I even finished drinking my coffee. My Hobo Lauren wallet is so worn, I found a deal and decided to replace it. I love this wallet...HARD....and will not be able to carry another one...EVER.   

I saved $30 but I also shopped through Mr. Rebates and will get an additional 5% back. (I checked ebates but it was only 2.5%)

http://www.mrrebates.com?refid=237226

http://www.6pm.com/product/7148576/color/287471

Now I'm needing a brush or brushes....waaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> It really makes me feel better when I get to enable YOU to buy something *Neo*! What do you think of the lip glow? It has become my go to lip balm during the day, and it adds such a great pink hue to my lips. But it's a pink that works for me, being a redhead I pretty much stay far away from anything pink. I just love the feel of it. I hope you love it too!!
> 
> So you got the CB BFF too, *Cobbie*? This just isn't making it easier for me to hold out!!!! It's so sad, I know I'm going to cave so I might as well just do it! I have NO willpower!
> 
> Speaking of willpower, I get off at 1:00 today since it's Good Friday (meanwhile the rest of the world gets the whole day off....oh well) and I have to run up to the mall to do a return. I have a $50 off $100 coupon at NY & Co.....and it'll be a miracle if that's all I get out of there buying!!!!


*Jen *and *Neo*, I checked out the *Dior Lip Glow* on the Sephora site. It sounds nice, but I can't help but think about those *Fran Wilson* "mood" lipsticks that turned your lips bright red or bright pink! 

*Jen*, today is the last day of the 40% off EVERYTHING at Loft. You may want to check it out while you are at the mall....


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> I also got a masque I have wanted to try for a while now: the Boscia Luminizing Black Mask. It's a peel off mask, and the reviews are pretty impressive! I will probably try it sometime this weekend and will of course report back with my impressions


Please share your impressions. I've put that masque into my cart at least a dozen times and taken it back out.


----------



## ZsuZsu

I have an Urban Decay "24/7 Glide on Eye Pencil" in Rockstar that I absolutely LOVE and use as a daily eyeliner.  However, I am having a problem with sharpening it- I am having serious issues with getting a nice even point on it- a couple of times I have ended up with a sharp "edge" that scratches if I don't notice and sharpen it down even further... It seems like I am wasting A LOT of the actual pencil trying to get a decent useable surface..

I am guessing that I need to use something other than the old, cheap eyeliner sharpener that I have had for years-  and I am guessing that some ladies here probably have suggestions for an "upgraded" sharpener that I probably ought to invest in.... so can anyone help me?

Oh- I grabbed a tube of the "Falsies" mascara to try and hold me over until I find my "new favorite mascara"- the good news is that I don't hate it- it separates my lashes nicely (better than the DiorShow was doing for me) and it doesn't clump.... but it does seem to flake a bit over the course of the day- so it works for now, but I need to get myself to Sephora or Macy's and continue my quest for mascara!


----------



## Someone Nameless

ZzuZzu, did you get the waterproof version?  I wear the waterproof and it doesn't flake on me.


----------



## ZsuZsu

It IS the waterproof version... I do tend to rub at my eyes fairly often (especially in the Spring when my allergies are at their worst), so I figure that might have something to do with it... or maybe I got an "old tube" or something?  It isn't terrible, so I am not in a huge rush to find something else- and the price point is certainly a nice thing!!


----------



## Jen

Speaking of flakes - I was thinking yesterday morning that the Mally was kind of growing on me, and when I went to wash it off last night I could NOT believe the amount of flakes under my eyes!  I've NEVER in my life had that problem with mascara, even drug store brands.  I don't rub my eyes at ALL!!  I was not happy.  I'm excited to get my lash stash samples so I can try a bunch of new kinds.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Saw this on my Facebook today in honor of Earth Day.

Dillard's Inc.
Give Origins your empties. Get a free cleanser. TODAY ONLY Origins will treat you to one of their best-selling cleansers formulated without Parabens (Checks and Balances or A Perfect World), just for bringing in your cosmetic empties. While supplies last.


----------



## Neo

*ZsuZsu*, I got the Urban Decay pencil sharpener at the same time I got my first UD 24/7 Glide on pencils (a total impulse buy, but they were so cute in purple ), and they work very well. I actually just sharpened Rockstar a couple of days ago, and got a nice, fine AND smooth tip back. Maybe worth a try?

Trying Oil Slick today, and I'm very happy with my purchase: again, not much of the sparkles to be seen, but it's just a nice, softer and more casual black than Zero. Perfect for a day off


----------



## Asphodel

When I got home from work yesterday I was pleased to find that my Sephora order had arrived. Of course I had to immediately open the Meteorites! They're beautiful and they smell lovely. 

I wanted to wait to actually use the Meteorites until I did a fresh application of makeup this morning, and I decided to use the Meteorites for my finishing powder everywhere except my t-zone, where I used the Smooth Operator. I also tried my sample of Smashbox Photo-Finish Primer (which I decided to try applying with my foundation brush after reading what *Julip* had to say).

After I ordered the Meteorites I washed my best blush brush in anticipation of using it with them, since I didn't order the Guerlain brush. The only problem seems to be that it's hard to swirl all the pearls to pick up an even distribution of the colors without having some topple out of the container (I lost one last night!)

I also think that using the Meteorites on top of mineral foundation may be too much powder, because I look a little powdery today, but that might be due to using too much primer or the foundation brush I was using. (It's a cheapie that I've had for several years.)

I've almost convinced myself to order that Chanel eyeshadow duo from Nordstrom.


----------



## mom2karen

My Fitbit arrived yesterday.  So far I think it is very cool.  The real test will be if my activity levels actually increase in the next 30 days.


----------



## julip

Neo said:


> *ZsuZsu*, I got the Urban Decay pencil sharpener at the same time I got my first UD 24/7 Glide on pencils (a total impulse buy, but they were so cute in purple ), and they work very well. I actually just sharpened Rockstar a couple of days ago, and got a nice, fine AND smooth tip back. Maybe worth a try?
> 
> Trying Oil Slick today, and I'm very happy with my purchase: again, not much of the sparkles to be seen, but it's just a nice, softer and more casual black than Zero. Perfect for a day off


Zsu Zsu, I wanted to add a vote for the UD sharpener! I received mine today, and it really is super cute. My tired and broken (literally - the shreddings tray broke off sometime last year ) Laura Geller one really needed replacing, and it wasn't doing a very nice point on my UDs either for awhile - probably is just really dull now. I discovered through a review that there is a little cleaning tool under the lid. Even knowing this, I had to look twice under there before I figured out where it was - I would have never known there was such a thing included otherwise. Neo, that is great to hear that it does such a great job! I have a couple that really need a good sharpening, all ready to go. 

Asphodel - what'd you think of applying the primer with your brush? I feel like it is giving me a really good thorough coverage with less product (although I get that feeling really from my moisturizer - I don't think I can use any less of the dot of primer than I already do !) I know what you mean about the Meteorites jumpers - I do that all the time, and have to grab them before my cat notices lol. I hope you can find it works well for you after trying again! The Chanel duo is gorgeous! I say go for it.  I'm always drawn to those colors too.

mom2karen - congrats on your Fitbit! I unfortunately have been very bad about wearing mine, but I think I wore it for a good straight year practically nonstop. It does really help you keep moving - it makes you want to make over your 10,000+ steps or get that flower gif to grow tall!


----------



## ZsuZsu

OK- I'm sold on the UD sharpener! I think I will run to Ulta in the morning and pick one up- I was looking at Ulta online, so I got to see it....  I finally checked to see what kind my "old one" is- it is SO old that it is "Wet and Wild" probably bought for under $3 about 10 years ago!!  So I guess it is totally past any prime that it may have ever had!!
(Of course, it will be IMPOSSIBLE to go to Ulta and ONLY purchase the sharpener... sigh)


----------



## julip

ZsuZsu said:


> (Of course, it will be IMPOSSIBLE to go to Ulta and ONLY purchase the sharpener... sigh)


Funny you should say that, Zsu Zsu  because I was on my way back here to share these brushes sold at Ulta:

http://realtechniques.com/

They are by Samantha Chapman, who is one of the lovely pixiwoo sisters of the LY34 frenzy fame . I went a little crazy buying them online at launch last month, because they appeared there before they started showing up in stores, and not all stores got them. They have already sold out completely at least once, and I don't see all they offer up on Ulta right now (or the Real Techniques site, for that matter).

Anyway, they are very nice quality SUPER SOFT taklon brushes, especially for the price! The handles are color coded according to usage.

Unfortunately, the foundation brushes are very small, even next to my original foundation brush. Next to the CB and LY, they are positively dwarfed. But they would be nice for travel if you needed something very compact, or a concealer brush. The other ones are fantastic, though. My favorite ones are the multifunction (pink handled), which comes in the travel essentials set. I actually ended up with two of these because they sent me another instead of the blush brush I ordered. It works great as a blush brush, though. I also like the large powder (gold handled), and lately I've been using the detailer brush from the purple handle set as a concealer brush.

The site above has great videos showing off the brushes. The set organizers are nice because they stand up like an easel when opened. I was able to use an online coupon (I think for $3.50 off) on them, so the coupons that usually exclude prestige cosmetics might work.

Here's the product page on Ulta:
http://search.ulta.com/nav/brand/Real%20Techniques/0


----------



## Someone Nameless

That brush looks HUGE!!!!!


----------



## Asphodel

I think I overdid it on the primer, *Julip*.  Next time I will try dotting the primer on with my fingers and blending with the brush to see if that works better. Also, I probably need a new brush!

*Cobbie*, since you mentioned *SN*'s upside-down shake technique with the Meteorites I did that when I got home from work since I needed a touch-up anyway. (Darn shiny nose.) I think that will work well, so I'm glad you mentioned it. 

So I don't _really_ need a CB BFF brush because I use mineral foundation, right? And I couldn't possibly try the Vitalumiere Aqua because it would be hard to match it to my skin tone properly online and I won't be able to get to a Chanel counter anytime soon.

Right?

PS: Before I can order the Chanel duo I need to figure out what shade of eyeliner I would want to wear with it in case I need a new one. My eyes are hazel green but appear more brown than green, so I'm always trying to emphasize the green. I have no idea what color eyeliner to wear with the duo if I get it.

PPS: Happy Easter weekend, everyone! Does anyone have any exciting plans? I'm going to my favorite restaurant for dinner on Saturday, and I have the BBC Miniseries of "Sense & Sensibility" out from Netflix that I intend to watch.


----------



## Jen

Yes, I'm listening......... and maybe have the CCB page up on the iPad. It's only a matter of time. I just want it!!

I actually did really well at the mall. I scored at NY&Co - I got 3 rings, 3 bracelets, a jersey dress, two dress shirts, two tank tops, a cardigan and a pair of yoga pants for $67. I love that place!! But after I left there I just wasn't in the mood to deal with the mall. As I've said before, I love clothes, but I hate malls. Plus, right where I was there were about 200 parents and screaming children waiting to see the incredibly creepy Easter bunny - I had to get out of there!

I'll probably reward myself for only apending $67 at the mall with a foundation brush 

*Asphodel*- I would definitely not get the Chanel without trying it first. There were 3 colors that would have worked for me but that perfect shade melts into your skin. I have been doing the same thing with my meteorites! Oh - I have light green eyes, and I use plum eyeliner because it brings out my eyes. You should try it!

My husband and I are headed to my parents house on Sunday, but that's about it! Happy Easter all!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Asphodel, I have hazel eyes that look green on some days (if I'm wearing green) and look sorta gold at other times. I saw something in the Soft Surroundings catalog that suggested a purple-ish shade of eye shadow for emphasizing green eyes.

Click below the picture (on the left) to the photo with all the eyes on it. I have't bought this and I'm not recommending it, just pointing out what they say about green eyes.

http://www.softsurroundings.com/detail.php?parentid=02546&suggest=2


----------



## Someone Nameless

ahhh, I was typing at the same time as Jen and she says plum which is very similar to a purple-ish shade.    I can't believe Jen didn't suggest a specific plum eyeliner that we simply must have.  What's up with that?


----------



## Jen

How could I not?!  I have fallen in love with Clinique's quickliner in violet.  It's the best eyeliner I have ever used!  But, I hate eyeliner that needs sharpened, so my eyeliner experience is limited.  These other ladies rave about the UD pencils!!

Yup, I just ordered the Big Fat Foundation brush!  WEAK!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Yup, I just ordered the Big Fat Foundation brush! WEAK!


WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Not weak, smart ! I think that the minute you get it, you will be so happy - and even more so after you've used it once!

If you really want to talk about weak, just look my way! I got the CB, LOVE it, but because I really need a new powder brush (and that's really the only one I need) and want to give the LY a try, I already have a full cart there . Because you know, let's make that shipping from the UK worth it, and the LY34 is just going to be soooo perfect with the Chanel creme bronzer I'm getting next month (after all Raymond said it would be perfect, so that's that), and the CB is so big, maybe I need the LY02 for travel, etc... Seriously ...

By the way, you should really give the UD pencils a try, but on the other hand, if you don't like pencils that you need to sharpen, they may not be the right thing for you. I actually like that fact: I feel like each time I sharpen them, I kind of clean them too at the same time, and that really appeals to my (not so) inner OCD 

*ZsuZsu*: have fun at Ulta tomorrow, AND don't forget to come back here and tell us all about what you got there 

*Cobbie*, I'm so glad you like your CB!!!!! Doesn't it make the Chanel look and feel ridiculous? I really think I'm going to try to bring it back next time, because realistically, there is just no way I would ever use it again 

*SN*, when are you getting yours ??

*Skyblue*, have you found your way to a Chanel counter yet?

*Asphodel*, I definitely agree with Jen: you need to try the Chanel VLA before buying. I too could have been ok with a couple of shades, but the right one is just amazing (and the third one Raymond tried on me).

No particular plans for the weekend, but going for my mani/pedi tomorrow and getting to try my new Black Pearl nail polish, so that's cool 

Happy Easter all!!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> How could I not?! I have fallen in love with Clinique's quickliner in violet. It's the best eyeliner I have ever used! But, I hate eyeliner that needs sharpened, so my eyeliner experience is limited. These other ladies rave about the UD pencils!!
> 
> Yup, I just ordered the Big Fat Foundation brush! WEAK!


I've been told by two makeup counters to use plum for my eyes. They are green/ hazel green sometimes and blue/ grey sometimes depending on clothes and stuff. I have a barely used violet clinique eyeliner. I like it but need to use it more to get more comfortable with trying to use eyeliner. I keep thinking I'll poke myself in the eye!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I keep going back and forth between the CB and the LY34.  That is keeping me from ordering because I'm not getting both and can't make a decision.  Persuade me.   

And yes, Cobbie, does it make the Chanel look and feel ridiculous?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Green-eyed people, check this out:

http://makeup.lovetoknow.com/Eyeliner_for_Green_Eyes


----------



## julip

Yay *Jen*!! You will love the CB. Any hesitation you may have had will go *poof* after you feel it for the first time. *Cobbie*, congrats on getting yours at last! It really is a monster, and it makes the name Big Fat Foundation brush really appropriate. lol. So glad you had better luck with the BBlender!

I must report back that I tried my UD sharpener for the first time this afternoon ... one I saw the results on one, I grabbed my box of eyeliners (various stages of needing sharpening - many stubs, which I could not throw out but which I left for a brand new sharpened one lol) - and I sharpened each and every one of them. That sharpener is amazing and it was very satisfying getting them all with perfect tips! 

*SN *- if you like to apply your foundation with side to side sweeps, you will love the Coco Beau. If you like to do more circular motions or have a broader stroke, you may like the LY34 better. I like both obviously  but I lean more towards the LY34 - I like how I can dip the tip of the brush into my pea size dot of foundation, swipe on, and then blend in with the tip of the brush in broad sweeps or circles. I use it a lot like I would putting on a mineral foundation, but it's with liquid.

*Asphodel *- I don't know if I would like using the CB brush with mineral foundation, but the LY34 would probably be wonderful with it, since the pixiwoo sisters I think use it mostly with their bronzer. 

*Neo *- you will love the Ly02 for travel. 

My favorite plum liners are UD's Crash and Rockstar! If you like gel liners, Bobbi Brown and Mac both have nice plum/violets, though in my personal experience it seemed like Mac's seemed to stay moister in the pot longer.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jealous of all you people with green eyes.  I hate my deep set brown eyes.  If I could change anything at all, they'd be the first to go.  LOL

Not a purchase, but two backordered eyeshadow colors from Sweet Libertine arrived today, Poison (dark metallic green) and Glacier (pearlized white).  I have the urge to go strip off my makeup and start playing with them.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Up until just a few years ago i had clear blue grey eyes but then they changed to a more green grey and now they are more green brown except when i wear light clothing or get upset.  When i lost my grandfather a couple years ago they were steel grey for most of a month...my coworkers thought i'd gotten colored contacts.  I don't know why they are like that but it is kinda neat.

I will be graduating with another degree on May 6 and i think i may get myself a congratulatory s&s bag.  I hate typing on this ipod!


----------



## hudsonam

Hi everyone! I haven't popped in here in a while, so I have two questions without digging through all the posts I've missed:

1. How is the love for the S&S bags holding up? Still love them after using them for a while?

2. The Coco Beau (?) (CB?) brush - Is that for liquid or powder foundation? And what foundation do you all use? I use Mary Kay mineral foundation now which I like, but I still don't feel like I've found the perfect one. Bare Minerals makes my face itch.


----------



## Neo

julip said:


> *Neo *- you will love the Ly02 for travel.


I knew you would say that, sigh...


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't popped in here in a while, so I have two questions without digging through all the posts I've missed:
> 
> 1. How is the love for the S&S bags holding up? Still love them after using them for a while?
> 
> 2. The Coco Beau (?) (CB?) brush - Is that for liquid or powder foundation? And what foundation do you all use? I use Mary Kay mineral foundation now which I like, but I still don't feel like I've found the perfect one. Bare Minerals makes my face itch.


Hi Hudsonam, and welcome back!

Still loving my S&S bag, but it's not my everyday bag - but then again I knew it wouldn't be even when I bought it. However, I always come back to it and enjoy it every time.

Like Julip said just above, the Coco Beau (CB) is better suited to liquid foundations. For mineral foundations, the Louise Young LY34 may be better suited.

Personally, I am using liquid foundation - the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua, and it's fabulous. I have never worn any foundation before because I simply didn't like it and never found the right one for me that didn't look like I was wearing foundation. With the Vitalumiere Aqua, I don't feel or see that I'm wearing anything, just that I have fantastic skin 

Oh, and it's all AddieLove's fault, she's the one who brought the Vitalumiere Aqua up here first


----------



## skyblue

I have blue/green eyes. The outside is more blue while the inside is more green.on the color varies based on what I wear, and the makeup I choose. I am hooked on copper and aubergine shadows which make my eyes pop. I have an *Urban Decay* eyeliner in the purple shade---I forget the name---but I don't use it. I use a Tarte or Mally black eyeliner on the upper water line, and a deep navy liner smoked out on the bottom.

*Neo*, I am too far away from a Chanel counter to just pop in. I will have to set aside some time for that. I want to see your Raymond! 

No one answered my post on the *Dior* balm. Does it make you lips look bright pink like the old Fran Wilson mood lipsticks? 

You gals have become such experts you should post your own YouTube videos!


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> Hi Hudsonam, and welcome back!
> 
> Still loving my S&S bag, but it's not my everyday bag - but then again I knew it wouldn't be even when I bought it. However, I always come back to it and enjoy it every time.
> 
> Like Julip said just above, the Coco Beau (CB) is better suited to liquid foundations. For mineral foundations, the Louise Young LY34 may be better suited.
> 
> Personally, I am using liquid foundation - the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua, and it's fabulous. I have never worn any foundation before because I simply didn't like it and never found the right one for me that didn't look like I was wearing foundation. With the Vitalumiere Aqua, I don't feel or see that I'm wearing anything, just that I have fantastic skin
> 
> Oh, and it's all AddieLove's fault, she's the one who brought the Vitalumiere Aqua up here first


Thanks Neo!  I find that mineral makeup works better on my dry, flaky skin, surprisingly enough, but maybe a liquid foundation would work better with a brush applicator. I'll have to check out the Chanel counter and try it out. A friend of mine used to wear Trish McEvoy liquid foundation and apply it with a brush, and her skin looked amazing.

This thread is definitely dangerous for me.


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> Thanks Neo!  I find that mineral makeup works better on my dry, flaky skin, surprisingly enough, but maybe a liquid foundation would work better with a brush applicator. I'll have to check out the Chanel counter and try it out. A friend of mine used to wear Trish McEvoy liquid foundation and apply it with a brush, and her skin looked amazing.
> 
> This thread is definitely dangerous for me.


You should definitely check out a Chanel counter, *Hudsonam*. From what I understand, their foundations are amazing - *Cobbie* here has been a fan for many years, and obviously rightly so 

However, if you have dry skin, the Vitalumiere Aqua may not be your best option, but according to the Pixiwoo sisters, the Vitalumiere should work out very well for you 

Anyway, I'm really not an expert, far from it, but I'm sure that they will be able to help you really well at the counter 

*Skyblue*, just come here, I'll take you to see Raymond - I'm sure he would be thrilled, and it would be so much fun!!!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

julip said:


> Funny you should say that, Zsu Zsu  because I was on my way back here to share these brushes sold at Ulta:
> 
> http://realtechniques.com/
> 
> They are by Samantha Chapman, who is one of the lovely pixiwoo sisters of the LY34 frenzy fame . I went a little crazy buying them online at launch last month, because they appeared there before they started showing up in stores, and not all stores got them. They have already sold out completely at least once, and I don't see all they offer up on Ulta right now (or the Real Techniques site, for that matter).
> 
> Anyway, they are very nice quality SUPER SOFT taklon brushes, especially for the price! The handles are color coded according to usage.
> 
> Unfortunately, the foundation brushes are very small, even next to my original foundation brush. Next to the CB and LY, they are positively dwarfed. But they would be nice for travel if you needed something very compact, or a concealer brush. The other ones are fantastic, though. My favorite ones are the multifunction (pink handled), which comes in the travel essentials set. I actually ended up with two of these because they sent me another instead of the blush brush I ordered. It works great as a blush brush, though. I also like the large powder (gold handled), and lately I've been using the detailer brush from the purple handle set as a concealer brush.
> 
> The site above has great videos showing off the brushes. The set organizers are nice because they stand up like an easel when opened. I was able to use an online coupon (I think for $3.50 off) on them, so the coupons that usually exclude prestige cosmetics might work.
> 
> Here's the product page on Ulta:
> http://search.ulta.com/nav/brand/Real%20Techniques/0


I looked at those brushed on the ulta wesite the other day. They look really nice.


----------



## cmg.sweet

VictoriaP - I broke down and bought some sweet libertine shadows this morning.  I got Striptease, Karma, Incantation, Smoking Gun, Mermaid, Lilac, Antique Rose, Golden Years , Breathless, Funky Bitch, and Paraben Free Under Eye Concealer - Yellow.  I think a couple of these colors might be a bit much for me but I got all that for about $31 with a promo code so I figured I could get outside my comfort zone and play some


----------



## Jen

I already know I won't regret the CB purchase, but it sure will be hard to wait for it! I also spent some time on the LY website, and could definitely do damage! But, I think I'll like the CB as I prefer to sweep. Plus, I'm still really happy with my Sigma brush set. I'm so excited to get it!!!!

*Skyblue*, I really like what the Dior lip glow does to my lips. Like I said, since I'm a redhead I stay far away from pink, but the lip glow gives it a pink that looks totally natural on my lips. I'd say it more brings out the color in your lips. Plus it's a great balm! I really love it.

Welcome back *Hudsonam*! I am still in love with my S & S bag, and am still using it as my everyday bag. I highly recommend! You too *cmg*! It souds like the perfect reward. I also used to use Mary Kay mineral foundation but have switched to the Chanel VLA as well. I have combination skin though, so I can't comment on the dry skin aspect.

I was hoping my Sephora order shipped yesterday, but it didn't. They must be backed up, it doesn't usually take this long. I probably won't get it until Wednesday. I have NO patience!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I want to say that I think I prefer to sweep but that's just because the brush that I have now is so small and flat that sweeping is practically the only option.  I love my Kabuki brush for mineral makeup and I love how quickly I can swirl it on, so I would probably love to swirl my Chanel VA too.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## crebel

Here I am, boldly walking in this morning instead of tiptoeing! I just wanted to tell you that a foundation brush is the best make-up purchase anyone ever talked me into  I ever made. I use it with a cream foundation. You really do use less, maybe because the foundation stays on the brush until you brush it on your skin instead of soaking into your fingertips or sponge as well as your face. The application is smooth and seems longer lasting to me.

So far I am cleaning the brush about once a week with the same stuff I use to wash my face. Any reason to buy a dedicated "brush cleaner"? If so, what do you recommend?

Anyone else have trouble with lipsticks changing color on their lips? Shades or red or brown tend to go orange on my lips. I haven't found a lip primer that prevents that or a lipstick that doesn't change color on me. Suggestions? I will be in the big city next week, so I can make a trip to a "real" make-up counter or Sephora instead of Walgreens!


----------



## julip

Someone Nameless said:


> I want to say that I think I prefer to sweep but that's just because the brush that I have now is so small and flat that sweeping is practically the only option. I love my Kabuki brush for mineral makeup and I love how quickly I can swirl it on, so I would probably love to swirl my Chanel VA too.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


Hi *SN *- from the sounds of it, I think you would fall in love with the LY34  - I still find myself using a sweep motion, and often from one side of my face to the next along the jawline and around, so for me it makes it easier to change directions on a whim and then stop to swirl or continue sweeping. And since I've been accustomed to using a brush and mineral foundation for so many years, my wrist is used to going 'that way', so I think that is why I find the LY34 a little faster for my routine. But I certainly have been making sure my CB gets plenty of attention. 

Hi *crebel*! - I use my face wash (Purity) to wash my brushes around once a week too. For the other days, I use the Sephora antibacterial daily brush cleaner that Neo had recommended. It really is a great spray! In fact, I love it so much, I got a backup in my latest Sephora order.

Hi *Hudsonam*! - I still use my S&S, but like Neo, not as an everyday bag. I like using it when I know I'm going somewhere for a wait, and I need to bring a bunch of time fillers with me. I haven't tried my LY34 with minerals, since I haven't touched it since I got my Chanel VLA! But I think it would be nice for it.

I had been using minerals from various companies for the past 13 years, but for about half that time I have used and loved Alima Pure Satin Matte foundation. I found it through a Bare Escentuals forum which some members started using after having problems (like itching) with BE. I'd still happily use it if for some reason I did not use my VLA on some days (hasn't happened yet, though lol). I use their #21 Buff Brush with the foundation. It isn't really supposed to be for the foundation (they have a #25 for that), but I just liked it better. Many people adore their #25. I think with either you get a very nice sheer blend. Right now is a very good time to look at their brushes - 20% off till the 25th!

I've never found a liquid foundation that I liked, until this VLA. I would try them - the last one was actually a Chanel about 5 years ago - but I always went back to minerals within a week. The VLA is a keeper!


----------



## skyblue

I have been using a brush cleaner from *MAC*. It works well.


----------



## VictoriaP

cmg.sweet said:


> VictoriaP - I broke down and bought some sweet libertine shadows this morning. I got Striptease, Karma, Incantation, Smoking Gun, Mermaid, Lilac, Antique Rose, Golden Years , Breathless, Funky Bitch, and Paraben Free Under Eye Concealer - Yellow. I think a couple of these colors might be a bit much for me but I got all that for about $31 with a promo code so I figured I could get outside my comfort zone and play some


LOL! I'm getting ready to do another order myself. Did you remember to sign up for the Lusty Strumpet Society? You've got enough there to get your Tier 1 bonus, Seduction, which I tend to wear regularly as a liner.

On brush cleaner--I'm using the Sephora Daily spray as well (sticking with the EcoTools brushes for now). Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I bought the  Clinique Cream Shaper eye pencil in Starry Plum today. I already had the Egyptian that I was using for liner under my eyes and I like it so I decided to try the Starry Plum. I've already tried it and really like it. This is a very creamy pencil that doesn't tug and stays on almost all day.

Thank you *Julip* that helps but with *Cobbie's*, recent review, I'm now back to the Coco Beau. Stand back. I'm about to pull the trigger.  Just watch. I'll end up with two brushes and need the LY34 too.


----------



## Someone Nameless

One BIG FAT BEAST soon to be headed my way.  (How long did it take for you to receive it?)  If I don't LOVE it I will make someone a very good deal.


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> One BIG FAT BEAST soon to be headed my way. (How long did it take for you to receive it?) If I don't LOVE it I will make someone a very good deal.


Yessssss! I feel so much better when someone caves with me. I think they said it took two weeks, so we'll both have to try to be patient!


----------



## skyblue

Okay, *Cobbie, Jen, Neo, julip, SN*! Someone must post a link for these fabulous brushes! I am afraid to peek, but my brushes look dog eared next to these fine specimens.  I would need a powder brush. My skin is still oily....sigh... I am afraid the fabulous Chanel foundation would cause breakouts.


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> Okay, *Cobbie, Jen, Neo, julip, SN*! Someone must post a link for these fabulous brushes! I am afraid to peek, but my brushes look dog eared next to these fine specimens.  I would need a powder brush. My skin is still oily....sigh... I am afraid the fabulous Chanel foundation would cause breakouts.


Ok, just remember, you asked for it 

The Louise Young brushes can be found here: http://www.louiseyoungcosmetics.com/

I too, absolutely need a new powder brush - mine has been good and faithful to me for 9 years now, but it's time to retire it as it has suddenly decided to systematically and profusely shed on me at every use . I have decided to go for the LY07. The problem is, because I want to make it worth the shipping, I have now 5 other brushes AND the lovely brush roll in my basket ...

The wonderful Coco Beau foundation brush (aka the "Beast"), can be found and purchased here: http://www.cocobeau.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=102_103&products_id=279

I highly doubt that the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua would make your skin break out. Raymond specifically said that it didn't do too great with DRY skin (I have combination skin, but if by chance I have a dry spot anywhere, it really stands out under the VLA). But hey, you'll never know unless you try it  

Hope this helps


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> *Skyblue*, I really like what the Dior lip glow does to my lips. Like I said, since I'm a redhead I stay far away from pink, but the lip glow gives it a pink that looks totally natural on my lips. I'd say it more brings out the color in your lips. Plus it's a great balm! I really love it.


My Dior Lip Glow is going back 

I really wanted to love it, and I actually really like how it feels and "tastes". It's like Kiss Me Tonight in a lipstick form, and I love Kiss Me Tonight!!! Unfortunately, while I agree that it emphasizes your lip color, it really picks up the reds in mine - not nice and totally over the top, just looks unnatural 

Oh well, I had been thinking of that one and wanting it for a long time, now at least I know and can put it to rest...


----------



## Neo

Oh, and my CB took a couple of weeks to arrive: I ordered on a Sunday night, and got it on the Thursday of the following week - not too bad 

*SN*, you are going to love your new CB, and like Cobbie said, I doubt it will make anyone but you happy (directly, that is, indirectly we are all happy for you!)


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *Neo*, on all counts! I think!


----------



## rayhensley

I just bought these books on Amazon for, like, a buck each.


----------



## Someone Nameless

A couple of weeks. <sigh> I cannot believe I have to go around looking this dreadful for a couple more weeks until The Beast arrives.


----------



## Jen

Oh no *Neo*! I'm sorry to hear you don't like the lip glow! Like you said, at least you know now.

I am NOT going back to the LY site, I'm NOT............

I had convinced myself that my big beast won't get here until the week after next so I'll be happy if it gets here next week. Yeah right  !


----------



## skyblue

Why didn't we have this brush conversation BEFORE I went to London!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo, how did your new polish work for your mani/pedi?


----------



## angelmum3

Someone Nameless said:


> I want to say that I think I prefer to sweep but that's just because the brush that I have now is so small and flat that sweeping is practically the only option. I love my Kabuki brush for mineral makeup and I love how quickly I can swirl it on, so I would probably love to swirl my Chanel VA too.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


Kabuki brush with Bare Minerals all the way -

I'm not very good at cleaning my brushes daily or weekly - time just gets away from me!
(ah, maybe it helps I dont wear makeup every day?)

I bought the Oil of Olay brush instead of Clairisonic's $200 ($150?) I watched and read lots of reviews (Mia has a larger head, the inner brushes vibrate, the Olay is the size of the Mia's inner brush - but they rotate, not vibrate, its soft, and the speed is slower)

I like it - but for microdermabrasion I prefer Susan Lucci's Youthful Essence - her brush isnt a brush, but more of a sponge (hard) pad - and the product she markets with it - you can feel the crystals - however, all the other products that come with it, I didnt like - neither did my skin!

*The BUFF PUFFs* I remember those - maybe I should try those as well!


----------



## Asphodel

This isn't a makeup/skincare/nifty accessory question, but it is about shopping...

Wednesday is Administrative Professionals Day. We have one administrative professional in our office who works for my director, and she also helps my fellow staff members and me with arranging travel and other tasks. I would like to do a little something for her because she's a great team member and I really enjoy working with her, but I don't think it would be appropriate for me to do a big gift because I'm not her boss.

Any ideas?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Asphodel said:


> This isn't a makeup/skincare/nifty accessory question, but it is about shopping...
> 
> Wednesday is Administrative Professionals Day. We have one administrative professional in our office who works for my director, and she also helps my fellow staff members and me with arranging travel and other tasks. I would like to do a little something for her because she's a great team member and I really enjoy working with her, but I don't think it would be appropriate for me to do a big gift because I'm not her boss.
> 
> Any ideas?


I'd suggest a gift certificate to her favorite restaurant unless you know something specific about her - like if she reads and has a Kindle, an Amazon gift certificate, or if she is a Starbucks fan, etc.

Gift cards are always good.


----------



## cmg.sweet

angelmum3 said:


> Kabuki brush with Bare Minerals all the way -
> 
> I'm not very good at cleaning my brushes daily or weekly - time just gets away from me!
> (ah, maybe it helps I dont wear makeup every day?)
> 
> I bought the Oil of Olay brush instead of Clairisonic's $200 ($150?) I watched and read lots of reviews (Mia has a larger head, the inner brushes vibrate, the Olay is the size of the Mia's inner brush - but they rotate, not vibrate, its soft, and the speed is slower)


There you are angelmum! I wanted to let you know that I'm really happy with the bare minerals I bought on your recommendation...I use an ecotools kabuki to apply. I also bought the oil of olay brush instead. I like it, but i think I will end up getting a clarisonic one day and try to get hubby to use the oil of olay brush. He has really oily skin and I really think a good deep clean would help some.


----------



## angelmum3

This is a dangerous place!

My dd (14) is really loving her Bare Minerals also - and she gets so many compliments on her skin - but (imho) she does apply eye makeup (smokey eye!) a little to heavy! But I pick her up at school, and look at what the other girls are wearing, and she fits right in!

Glad you are enjoying your BE - I tried a few other eye colors, but for me, BE works best -

*Philospy Microdermabrasion* - anyone use this? I want to try the Philosphy Purity + the miracle worker retinol pads to see if that helps -









In Sunday's paper there was an article on how in the Spring we need to exfoliate our skin from the winter... must LOL at the exfoliate - made me think of how snakes shed their skins - but at the same time, I've noticed my face has a need for exfoliating!

I used to think using a washcloth was exfoliating!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I use http://www.philosophy.com/skincare-cleansers/microdelivery-exfoliating-wash-product about once a week. I like it, but it has a slight smell (not a scent like flowers or anything). It is nice with my olay brush.


----------



## Jen

*Angelmum*, it sure IS a dangerous place! But so fun. I have actually used several forms of Philosophy microdermabrasion. I use the same wash that cmg uses about every 3rd day. I also use this every other week or so -

http://www.philosophy.com/skincare-exfoliatorsandpeels/microdelivery-peel-product

(picture maker won't work on these for some reason) and I *LOVE* this stuff. It does great things for my skin!!

I have also use the pads, and frankly don't really like them. I don't really get what's exfoliating about them. If it's exfoliating, it's purely chemical - because the pads are smoother than even a cotton pad.

http://www.philosophy.com/skincare-exfoliatorsandpeels/microdelivery-peel-pads-product

If you get anything, Philosophy has 15% off for $65 or more (through 4-26), and it's today's ebates double cash back day at 8%.

*Asphodel*, I think it's really sweet that you want to get something for her. A gift card is perfect for that situation, and she will really appreciate it! We don't appreciate our administrative assistants nearly enough! I know this because mine is TERRIBLE!


----------



## angelmum3

Perfect - thanks enablers friends!


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> Neo, how did your new polish work for your mani/pedi?


*cmg*, thank you so much for remembering! The new polish is gorgeous!!!!! AND it dries really fast too, which is always a plus in my book ! The color in the end, is more of a Tahitian Green Pearl finish, in my opinion, with much more green undertone than grey or blue. But it kind of changes with light and what you are wearing, and today I have a green sweater on . I really like it 

I also wanted to report that I used the Boscia Luminizing Black Mask last night for the first time:










It was an interesting experiment . They say that you should apply the mask thinly and evenly, but all reviews that I read made a point to mention that you shouldn't apply too thinly, or else it wouldn't peel off properly. The instructions say to keep it on for 20mn or until dry, then peel off.

The whole process took me an hour and a half last night  - no, it didn't all go as planned, lol.

Application was easy, although it is worth mentioning that the consistency of the mask itself is pretty gooey, and made me think of tar (like the stuff they put on roads).

Anyway, the mask immediately felt very fresh and pleasant on my face. It is completely black and very shiny, kind of fun actually.

After 20mn, I wasn't sure if it was dry or not - it still looked shiny, and it still felt fresh on my face. So I figured I'd leave it a bit longer. After 30mn or so (total, not in addition to the first 20mn, lol), I decided to take it off - or at least to try to! That's when I discovered how you know whether the mask is dry or not: if it doesn't stick to your fingers when you touch it, it's dry. If it's still gooey and sticks to your finger, well, it's still wet 

So I proceeded with peeling the thing off my face, except that it didn't completely come off, because it wasn't completely dry! Guess I didn't apply it evenly enough - and now I looked like a dalmatian! After over an hour of pulling bits and pieces as they dried, I realized that I had applied too thickly on my cheeks, and that's why it took so long to dry 

But in the end, it was well worth it: my skin looked fantastic when I finally got it all off (albeit a bit red from all the pulling, lol), and today it still looks amazing! I never thought I had big pores or anything, but now I know what my skin looks like without any visible pores, and is smooth and even 

So I will definitely use it again and most probably re-buy when I finish the tube. As for application, I've learned my lesson: apply thickly enough that it looks completely black and you can't see the skin underneath, but no thicker than just that! And "evenly" is key   

*angelmum*, like many here, I use the Philosophy Purity as my daily wash with my Clarisonic, and love it 

*Asphodel*, I agree with Jen and SN: a gift card is perfect


----------



## julip

I hope everyone had a nice holiday weekend! And congrats to everyone who has THE BEAST flying on the way to them. You will not know what you did without it! The good news for anyone considering the LY brushes - mine arrived in a week, so if you end up on caving on those too, the wait isn't quite as long, at least that's how it worked out for me (my CB took 2 weeks and 1 day to southern CA). The gravitational pull towards the CB after looking at the blog pictures is truly undeniable. 

Oh, I remember Buff Puffs too! I used the thin disposable ones that came in a 30 pack dispenser, something like that. One of my cats loved them too and liked to dig out my discarded ones out of the trash and bat them all over the house lol.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Of the things I've been "enabled" to buy on this thread, my favorites are the Clarisonic, the Tassi, the Tervis Tumblers, the Tarte Amazonian Clay foundation and brush, and Mally blush system and Mally mascara. 
I was uber skeptical about the Clarisonic, because, well, I'm cheap! However I no longer have bumps on my forehead nor dark brown age spots on my face. I still have age spots, but they have minimized in appearance considerably. 
I like the Tassi so much I bought one for my best friend for her birthday (we always do something rather small for each other's birthdays). 
After getting the Tervis Tumblers, I got rid of all my other cheap "insulated" tumblers because they were cracking and looked scratched and scarred. 
I've been using BE foundation for years, and never thought I'd go back to a liquid foundation, but I love the coverage of the Tarte foundation, as well as the big foundation brush the kit came with. 
I love my Mally mascara and Mally blush system. Luckily I've had no flaking with the mascara and it makes my eyelashes look amazing! The blush system is the first one I've used that highlights my high cheekbones without contouring. 
The other thing I got that was "inspired" by this tread is the maracuja oil I'm using as a moisturizer. Although I could not bring myself to pay the ridiculous price (IMHO) that the tiny bottle of the Tarte Maracuja Oil demands, I'm quite happy with the no name alternative I found!

Some other products I'm absolutely passionate about: Pure Beech bed sheets from Bed Bath and Beyond, LipSense semi-permanent lip stain from independent Senegence distributors, Surgi-wax Brazilian Waxing Kit from Amazon (I'm sure you can get it elsewhere) and Anew Alternative Intensive Age Treatment Day Lotion, from Avon.


----------



## Jen

I'm totally obsessed with Pure Beech sheets too!!  I love the satiny kind vs the jersey kind.  BEST sheets ever!!

I'm not even starting to list the things I've bought since I clicked here.  I would probably cry   !


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie....errrrrr, I DO!  I have Quartz and Topaz because I couldn't decide which I liked best.  We truthfully, Topaz matches some of my pottery best but Quartz matches my kitchen (granite and stainless steel and black appliances).

You will love Quartz.  It's basically black (but clear, if you get my drift)


----------



## hudsonam

Hippie2MARS said:


> Of the things I've been "enabled" to buy on this thread, my favorites are the Clarisonic, the Tassi, the Tervis Tumblers, the Tarte Amazonian Clay foundation and brush, and Mally blush system and Mally mascara.
> I was uber skeptical about the Clarisonic, because, well, I'm cheap! However I no longer have bumps on my forehead nor dark brown age spots on my face. I still have age spots, but they have minimized in appearance considerably.
> I like the Tassi so much I bought one for my best friend for her birthday (we always do something rather small for each other's birthdays).
> After getting the Tervis Tumblers, I got rid of all my other cheap "insulated" tumblers because they were cracking and looked scratched and scarred.
> I've been using BE foundation for years, and never thought I'd go back to a liquid foundation, but I love the coverage of the Tarte foundation, as well as the big foundation brush the kit came with.
> I love my Mally mascara and Mally blush system. Luckily I've had no flaking with the mascara and it makes my eyelashes look amazing! The blush system is the first one I've used that highlights my high cheekbones without contouring.
> The other thing I got that was "inspired" by this tread is the maracuja oil I'm using as a moisturizer. Although I could not bring myself to pay the ridiculous price (IMHO) that the tiny bottle of the Tarte Maracuja Oil demands, I'm quite happy with the no name alternative I found!
> 
> Some other products I'm absolutely passionate about: Pure Beech bed sheets from Bed Bath and Beyond, LipSense semi-permanent lip stain from independent Senegence distributors, Surgi-wax Brazilian Waxing Kit from Amazon (I'm sure you can get it elsewhere) and Anew Alternative Intensive Age Treatment Day Lotion, from Avon.


Did you get the full coverage Tarte foundation? I just ordered it on QVC but it's on waitlist. The Tassi looks great too! My wallet does not thank you.


----------



## corkyb

Hippie2MARS said:


> Of the things I've been "enabled" to buy on this thread, my favorites are the Clarisonic, the Tassi, the Tervis Tumblers, the Tarte Amazonian Clay foundation and brush, and Mally blush system and Mally mascara.
> I was uber skeptical about the Clarisonic, because, well, I'm cheap! However I no longer have bumps on my forehead nor dark brown age spots on my face. I still have age spots, but they have minimized in appearance considerably.
> I like the Tassi so much I bought one for my best friend for her birthday (we always do something rather small for each other's birthdays).
> After getting the Tervis Tumblers, I got rid of all my other cheap "insulated" tumblers because they were cracking and looked scratched and scarred.
> I've been using BE foundation for years, and never thought I'd go back to a liquid foundation, but I love the coverage of the Tarte foundation, as well as the big foundation brush the kit came with.
> I love my Mally mascara and Mally blush system. Luckily I've had no flaking with the mascara and it makes my eyelashes look amazing! The blush system is the first one I've used that highlights my high cheekbones without contouring.
> The other thing I got that was "inspired" by this tread is the maracuja oil I'm using as a moisturizer. Although I could not bring myself to pay the ridiculous price (IMHO) that the tiny bottle of the Tarte Maracuja Oil demands, I'm quite happy with the no name alternative I found!
> 
> Some other products I'm absolutely passionate about: Pure Beech bed sheets from Bed Bath and Beyond, LipSense semi-permanent lip stain from independent Senegence distributors, Surgi-wax Brazilian Waxing Kit from Amazon (I'm sure you can get it elsewhere) and Anew Alternative Intensive Age Treatment Day Lotion, from Avon.


Tell me more about the sheets. I need new sheets. Very very deep cornered sheets. What thread count? What is the feel? Is it Egyptian cotton or sateen?
Paula


----------



## Jen

I don't know about the depth (I have a tempurpedic which isn't thick, but there is definitely room for more), but these are the ones I use and LOVE. I'm really picky about sheets - I hate flanel, I hate regular satin, jersey balls up too quick, even really high thread count is typically not soft enough for me - I've used these for about 2 years now and wash them every week. Still as good as new. I can't imagine ever using anything else.



I got my Sephora order yesterday, but I had a dinner to go to after work and didn't get home until 10:00. I had to get up at 6:00 this morning, and just didn't feel like going through everything. I pulled out the Clinique pore serum since my sample is about gone (still really loving that stuff), and I pulled out the Givenchy under eye concealer & Dior lip mazimizer as well, but left everything else in the box. I want to have time to play with it, so I'll have time after work today. First impression on the Givenchy is good! I don't have super dark circles, so it is the perfect amount of brightening that I need when I get little sleep as I did last night. First impression on the Dior gloss is good too! It's not sticky at all (which is why I tend to stay far away from glosses) and I really like the tingle of it. Oh, I also pulled out the Bumble & Bumble curl foam as well this morning, it's a really strange consistency! I thought it would be like a mousse, but it's a gel that turns sort of foamy. I REALLY need a haircut (getting one Saturday) so it's hard to tell right now because it's too long and is annoying me, but I think it has added some curl to it today. I'll report back on that after I get my haircut and get the true test.


----------



## angelmum3

We now have a King size bed - and I was at Sam's Club debating about sheets - I have no idea what brand they were - but I know they were around $50 - and they are Sateen, love the feel of them - I used to have Egyptian Cotton from Linens and Things - that was pure luxury - 

I am really liking the Olay Brush - I know its not a Clairsonic, its smaller brush, and its very soft - Using it with purity... 

Also I think for my mask I'm going organic - as in, my fridge and cupboard, egg whites and oatmeal!

Still havent taken the Tervis plunge, its the only glasses we use at the lake... so I just havent plunged for our home!


----------



## Jen

That reminds me, I've been using the deep pore clarisonic brush head for about a week now and I really like it.  However, my skin is not at all sensitive, it may not be great for those that do have sensitive skin.  It really scrubs, which is exactly what I need.  

I have a few different types of masks that I've never used, I need to remember to use one maybe this weekend.  I did the Philosophy Microderm last night, I love that stuff!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok ladies...how do you store your jewelry...specifically earrings and necklaces (I have a box already that just holds rings that I can use for those).


----------



## angelmum3

I have pearls - and I made a pouch (very simply) for each - out of the fleece fabric - 

I found a perfect small jewelry box that has sections on top, pull it out and it has a box for bracelets - the top part I put my most used earrings and rings

When I travel I have 2 boxes - one is a small rubber made type container with sections (6inches long by 4inches at most)  but my dear friend bought me this precious night side jewel box - that has velvet interior - so I like to travel with that - but it needs a hair rubber band to keep it closed - but I keep my wedding rings in that box...


----------



## Jen

I am actually really proud of my ingenious idea to store all of my necklaces. For earrings (which I really don't wear) I have one of those hanging jewelry pouch things, but for my necklaces I made one. I bought some of those 12x12 cork board squares, and hung them on my closet wall. Then I screwed in a bunch of hooks in different places to hold my necklaces. If you're interested I can take pictures so you can see what I do. I have a lot of chunky necklaces though, if you have small ones those hanging pouches might work. Something like this -


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh my goodness - edited to add...I didn't even SEE Jen's post until after I had posted mine, but it is the same type idea exactly.  It's brilliant, if I do say so myself.  

My friend taught me a very good trick about earrings.  If they are studs with regular backs, you put the back on the post then put the stud of the second earring through a hole in the back and put the back on it and they stay together as a pair!  No more digging for matching sets.  The same thing with lever back earrings - hook them together.

I have a large jewelry armoire that fits in a small space behind the door of my bedroom.  It has a top that lifts up, sides that open out and hold all my costume type necklaces and then lots of drawers.  I was still having a problem with my necklaces with finer chains getting tangled up.  Just a couple of weeks ago I bought a (not too large) cork board* that actually looks like a large picture frame.  I took fabric (leopard, of course, for me) and covered the cork part by stretching and pushing the fabric under the edge of the frame with a paint scraper.  I hung it behind the door of my bedroom over the jewelry armoire.  You would have to walk around the door and be looking for it to see it, but it IS cute.  It has  helped SO MUCH with keeping my necklaces straight plus it puts them out there where I see them and I find that I'm remembering to wear things I forget about.

I actually told my sweet hubby what I was thinking about and sent him to Office Depot.  He called me from there and described the cork board he found and picked that up for me along with the push pins.      He's a keeper!


----------



## Jen

I didn't even think about covering the cork with fabric, great idea!!!  I got the 12x12 squares because I had the perfect spot in my closet to put 4 vertically, but if you have the room any cork board would do.  Plus cute fabric, what a great idea!!!  I've already done mine, but if I ever do it again I'm stealing that idea!!!  Great tip on earrings too!!!  If I wore more I'd definitely do that.  I'm on the phone ALL day and earrings just bother me most of the time.


----------



## skyblue

Thank you, *Cobbie* and *Jen*, for the review of these sheets! I have been on the hunt for soft, luxurious sheets to no avail. I broke down and purchased some pillow cases. I purchased an organic, high thread count cotton and they are anything but soft and luxurious. I will definitely check these out.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Thanks ladies!  At my old apt. I had small plastic command hooks on the wall that I stored my necklaces on, but when I moved (over 2 years ago) I bundled everythign into the jewelry box I was using for earrings (the box has never suited my needs, but I've never been willing to buy something that works for my needs) and it all got tangled up and I ignored it until last night.  I may go back to doing the hooks or try the corkboard.  I'd love a nice floorstanding jewelry armoire, but too much other stuff I want to buy lately to save up money to buy one.


----------



## cmg.sweet

angelmum3 said:


> I have pearls - and I made a pouch (very simply) for each - out of the fleece fabric -
> 
> I found a perfect small jewelry box that has sections on top, pull it out and it has a box for bracelets - the top part I put my most used earrings and rings
> 
> When I travel I have 2 boxes - one is a small rubber made type container with sections (6inches long by 4inches at most) but my dear friend bought me this precious night side jewel box - that has velvet interior - so I like to travel with that - but it needs a hair rubber band to keep it closed - but I keep my wedding rings in that box...


The only set of pearls I have are the ones my mom bought for me to get married in, I keep thim in the pretty wooden box they came in and don't let any other jewelry near them.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> I was just in Chat with Chris and I thought she was the one who wanted information on sheets.  I knew it was someone whose name started with a 'C". LOL
> 
> Paula, here are the ones I like at BB&B.
> 
> 
> 
> Very deep - too deep for my mattress even with a foam pad but they feel so good I don't care if they are a little big. They fit mattresses up to 18".
> 
> Thread count - 630
> 
> Thanks. I think I'll try a pair although my mattress is so thick that 18 inches is probably not thick enough. But I think i am in the market for a new mattress also so maybe it will work out
> 
> The package says - 100% Supima Cotton Sateen. They feel wonderful.
> 
> The top sheet hangs almost to the floor. I have two sets and plan to get more, but I can't justify throwing out my other good sheets just yet.


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> I don't know about the depth (I have a tempurpedic which isn't thick, but there is definitely room for more), but these are the ones I use and LOVE. I'm really picky about sheets - I hate flanel, I hate regular satin, jersey balls up too quick, even really high thread count is typically not soft enough for me - I've used these for about 2 years now and wash them every week. Still as good as new. I can't imagine ever using anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Sephora order yesterday, but I had a dinner to go to after work and didn't get home until 10:00. I had to get up at 6:00 this morning, and just didn't feel like going through everything. I pulled out the Clinique pore serum since my sample is about gone (still really loving that stuff), and I pulled out the Givenchy under eye concealer & Dior lip mazimizer as well, but left everything else in the box. I want to have time to play with it, so I'll have time after work today. First impression on the Givenchy is good! I don't have super dark circles, so it is the perfect amount of brightening that I need when I get little sleep as I did last night. First impression on the Dior gloss is good too! It's not sticky at all (which is why I tend to stay far away from glosses) and I really like the tingle of it. Oh, I also pulled out the Bumble & Bumble curl foam as well this morning, it's a really strange consistency! I thought it would be like a mousse, but it's a gel that turns sort of foamy. I REALLY need a haircut (getting one Saturday) so it's hard to tell right now because it's too long and is annoying me, but I think it has added some curl to it today. I'll report back on that after I get my haircut and get the true test.


THanks Jen. Which tempurpedic do you have and do you like it? Is it hot to sleep on?
I need a new bed and almost bought one last time, but am afraid it will sleep hot or not be good for my back.


----------



## Someone Nameless

We are on our second Tempurpedic and love it. We can't sleep on anything else. I'm hesitant to enable people to buy one though because they ARE expensive.

I'm going to get rid of the bed in my guest room and replace it with this....I think.

http://www.amazon.com/Sleep-Innovations-10-inch-Memory-Mattress/dp/B003CT37JM/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I2YNURHUV2SEBE&colid=3FBOCXM0B5T93


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> THanks Jen. Which tempurpedic do you have and do you like it? Is it hot to sleep on?
> I need a new bed and almost bought one last time, but am afraid it will sleep hot or not be good for my back.


I LOVE my Tempurpedic - SN and I have the same one . No matter where I am (this even applied to Maui!!!!!!!), I'm always so happy to come back home to my wonderful Tempurpedic. It has literally changed my life. Before, I used to get up with aches and pains - in my hips and shoulders (I sleep on my side). Now I get up rested 

I would say that you should definitely go for it: Tempurpedic has this policy that you can try one for I don't know how long (check their website), and if you don't like it you can take it back (or rather, they'll come of pick it up!) and get your money back, no questions asked. May be worth a try


----------



## Someone Nameless

Before my Tempurpedic when I woke up, I walked like an 80 year old woman until I got to moving around....I  was stiff and sore and everything hurt.  This was 15 years ago.  Tempurpedic changed all that.  Our first Tempurpedic was replaced free of charge after about 12 years because it started to sag.  If you DO buy one hang on to the receipt because you might just get it replaced one day for free.

You spend entirely too much time in bed not to have a great comfortable bed.  Getting rest it too important.  I wouldn't walk around in uncomfortable shoes and won't sleep in an uncomfortable bed.


----------



## julip

Ooh, those sheets sound so nice! I really love t-shirt sheets, but you all make the sateen sound wonderful, so I may have to try a set of each. 

I always seem to wear the same rings, earrings, and necklace day to day so I usually don't put them away in this every night, but for the rest of my jewelry, I keep them in an older version of the Gold & Silver Safekeeper Jewelry Case by Lori Greiner. The one I have also has one side with hooks to hang necklaces which then drapes into a pocket. It doesn't look like this one has that feature, but the zip pockets work just as nicely. Maybe even nicer since you can keep everything completely separated.


----------



## julip

I had my makeover today at the Chanel national MUA event at my local Macy's, and it was a lot of fun! For once I left a makeover without looking like a clown.  My MUA was really helpful to keep my look very natural since I don't like to wear too much makeup. She suggested some really nice shades that I would have never picked out myself, but I ended up loving the look.

One in particular was the new Rouge Coco Shine lipstick in Boy. I would have never picked this shade out for myself, thinking it would be too light and pink on me since I usually go for more rosey-beiges. She paired it with Tulip lip liner, which is very close to my lip color, and also a match to the lipstick. It's a very pretty combo and great for spring and summer! The lipstick itself feels so creamy and emollient, yet it is very long lasting. The picture takes you to a review and swatches, though the color looks very different on me than it does on the model!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Hi ladies!
I apologize for not answering the questions on the sheets. We've been pummeled by tornadoes in the last two days. My electricity has been out since Wednesday morning and we just got it back. However we are one of the lucky ones. One of my co-workers was killed (the sweetest 20-something young man, with a smile that lit up the room) along with his entire family. It's been a rough couple of days, to say the least. We still have over 60,000 homes without power, and a town just 5 miles down the road, Ringgold, GA, was decimated.

As for the sheets, I purchase the Pure Beech Jersey Knit sheets, not the sateen. Just not a fan of sateen in any sheets. The Jersey Knit are SO soft; I absolutely love them. I'm on my third set right now, just because I wanted different colors. I bought a set for my boyfriend and my son too for Christmas a couple of years ago. They are WONDERFUL! I have a standard mattress, but the t-shirt sheets I used to buy just barely stretched over the corners. I have never had that problem with these sheets.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=112370

They've sold for the $59.99 price point for at least 3 years now. I wait until I get a "20% off one item" coupon in the mail, which brings them down to about @$48.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Just followed Jen's link and realized the Sateen sheets are on clearance! I may have to give them a whirl after all. AND I have a 20% off coupon sitting right here just burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## Jen

As for the Tempurpedic, I will NEVER own another bed! I used to have really bad shoulder problems, as I also sleep on my side. I also used to have really bad insomnia. The Tempurpedic completely fixed both. I just have the standard one, I'm not sure what model it is, it's just the original. We have a king size. That new pillow top one looks interesting, but I'm completely happy with mine. *Corky*, I don't find it to be hot at all. People that own the Sleep Number beds are just as passionate about theirs (my parents have one and love it), so you may want to look at that too before buying anything.

I'm so sorry to hear all that *Hippie*!! I'm happy to hear the worst you had was power outages, and I'm sorry about your co-worker. That has to be really hard.

I didn't even notice the sateen sheets were on clearance! They BETTER not be getting rid of them! Of course they don't have any of the standard king on clearance, this means I will have to stop by a store soon to make sure I can still get them. I've been meaning to pick up another set anyway, I just never make it to BB&B.

Very soon I need to make a pretty unfun purchase, but our dustbuster is about to bite the dust, so I need to buy a new one. Anyone have one they love? I wanted to get the Dyson one, but reviews say the battery power doesn't last long. I'd like something a little more powerful than a standard dustbuster, but mine is probably 10 years old so maybe the new ones are better.

TGIF!! I'm going to the chiropractor again today for a follow up, but my back is still killing me. It isn't as bad as it was before I went the last time, but I'm getting really tired of being in pain all the time! Not to mention it's been weeks since I've worked out, I hate it!! *Neo*, I know you said you had back problems - any suggestions of who I should go to if the chiropractor doesn't work out? I don't know if my regular doctor can do anything?


----------



## louiseb

I have the Dyson handheld, and I love it. It goes 6 minutes on a charge, which for me is plenty of time for a handheld. If I have a big job I use my vacuum. I won't ever buy another brand, although the main vacuum I prefer is not Dyson.


----------



## Jen

Thanks louiseb!  You're probably right that 6 minutes is enough, it just seems like a really small amount of time for the Dyson brand, and the price.  I'm glad to hear you like it, I have a Dyson vacuum that I love.


----------



## Someone Nameless

We don't own a dust buster.  If I need to do any dust busting, I just pull out my vacuum and do the entire room while I'm at it.

Cobbie, I'm glad you like the polish.  It sounds like you are off to Royal Wedding Celebrations.  We need to know about these 'new clothes'....What did you get?

I need to do some serious shopping.  

After watching the Royal Wedding I'm ready to dump my (1 year) OLD white Really Awesome Vehicle (Rav4) and get me a sleek black car.      I also want my very own REAL tiara as a constant reminder to my hubby that he too has entered into a Royal Wedding to a PRINCESS!!!!!      

Hats!  I definitely need some gorgeous hats.  A hat that sits on my forehead maybe?


----------



## pattyaz

julip said:


> I had my makeover today at the Chanel national MUA event at my local Macy's, and it was a lot of fun! For once I left a makeover without looking like a clown.  My MUA was really helpful to keep my look very natural since I don't like to wear too much makeup. She suggested some really nice shades that I would have never picked out myself, but I ended up loving the look.
> 
> One in particular was the new Rouge Coco Shine lipstick in Boy. I would have never picked this shade out for myself, thinking it would be too light and pink on me since I usually go for more rosey-beiges. She paired it with Tulip lip liner, which is very close to my lip color, and also a match to the lipstick. It's a very pretty combo and great for spring and summer! The lipstick itself feels so creamy and emollient, yet it is very long lasting. The picture takes you to a review and swatches, though the color looks very different on me than it does on the model!


I just discovered this Chanel lipstick this week also. I think the color I got is called Liberte which is a beautiful pink/peach color. I would never have picked it just looking at it - but after the Chanel lady put some on me - Wow!! I am generally a lipgloss gal but I love this lipstick formula. It definitely does feel more like a colored lip balm. I think I am going to need more colors.....
P.S. I also fell in love with the Vitalumiere Aqua. Need to go back and buy a full bottle.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Someone Nameless said:


> Before my Tempurpedic when I woke up, I walked like an 80 year old woman until I got to moving around....I was stiff and sore and everything hurt. This was 15 years ago. Tempurpedic changed all that. Our first Tempurpedic was replaced free of charge after about 12 years because it started to sag. If you DO buy one hang on to the receipt because you might just get it replaced one day for free.
> 
> You spend entirely too much time in bed not to have a great comfortable bed. Getting rest it too important. I wouldn't walk around in uncomfortable shoes and won't sleep in an uncomfortable bed.


Agreed ! I recently bought a platform bed and a wonderful mattress that has a pillow-top made of tempurpedic material. I also was waking up in terrible pain.....new bed/mattress was spendy, but worth every penny.


----------



## Jen

I just got this e-mail from BB&B that there are new Tervis Tumblers - how fun! I thought of you guys immediately. If they make Reds ones I'm definitely buying some -

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/Search/Search.aspx/tervis/_/N-1z1416b?AggBy=0&grid=20&?utm_source=e&utm_medium=e&utm_term=e&utm_content=TERVIS&utm_name=TERVIS

ETA - they totally makes Reds ones! I'm buying some!! They will be my first ones!


----------



## Jane917

I recently received my Sephora order of Bobbie Brown Makeup Remover (love it), Caudalie Lip Conditioner (love it), and NARS lipstick in Gipsy (hate it). The lipstick is way too dark for me. I like subtle. I love my NARS Dolce Vita, but wanted to be brave and try another. Can I really return a used lipstick? Maybe I will have to try one of the Chanel lipsticks you guys seem to like, but I will have to wait until I hit a city so I can try it on. I don't think my local Macy's carries Chanel.


----------



## Jen

How funny Jane, I hated the Dolce Vita color!  It was orange on me.  But yes, you can return anything to Sephora, that's why I try to buy everything from there.  

I've convinced my mom that she needs to try the Chanel VLA, and I promised I'd go with her.  I might check out their lipstick then!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Someone Nameless said:


> We don't own a dust buster. If I need to do any dust busting, I just pull out my vacuum and do the entire room while I'm at it.
> 
> Cobbie, I'm glad you like the polish. It sounds like you are off to Royal Wedding Celebrations. We need to know about these 'new clothes'....What did you get?
> 
> I need to do some serious shopping.
> 
> After watching the Royal Wedding I'm ready to dump my (1 year) OLD white Really Awesome Vehicle (Rav4) and get me a sleek black car.    I also want my very own REAL tiara as a constant reminder to my hubby that he too has entered into a Royal Wedding to a PRINCESS!!!!!
> 
> Hats! I definitely need some gorgeous hats. A hat that sits on my forehead maybe?


I want one like the one one of hte princesses wore...it was cream and huge and sat on the forehead somehow


----------



## Jen

So I take it I'm the only one who couldn't possibly care less about the royal wedding?  I'm excited that it's over!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I wasn't all that interested in the wedding itself, but I have a fascination with ugly hats....I DVRd it and fast forwarded through the whole thing until I saw ugly hats to stop and look at.


----------



## Jen

You should make a trip to the Kentucky Derby!  They're all about big ridiculous hats there!  I have a good friend that lives down there, and she starts looking for hats months in advance.


----------



## ayuryogini

julip said:


> I had my makeover today at the Chanel national MUA event She suggested some really nice shades that I would have never picked out myself, but I ended up loving the look.
> One in particular was the new Rouge Coco Shine lipstick in Boy.


*julip*, thanks for sharing your find, that's a beautiful color; I almost always buy Bobbie Brown makeup but I think I may have to try that Chanel.

*Jen* and others not interested in the Royal Wedding (personally I love it), here's a Kindleboard thread on avoiding the Royal Wedding.

I also wanted to share my new purchase. A little preface: I have wanted a tanzanite ring for a long time, and when I was in South Africa last year, looked for one, but couldn't really find what I wanted. I discovered this jeweler on etsy,  The Vintage Goldsmith. She does the most beautiful rings, and as a Mother's Day gift, as well as a celebration of my new granddaughter, I'm getting a tanzanite ring from her. 
Here is a picture of a similar ring she did in green tourmaline. I'm so excited I decided to share it here!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh My Goodness, ayuryogini, that ring is STUNNING and now I want one too, of course.  Do you already have it?  We must see a photo on your hand.  It's just beautiful.

I have been looking at that new Chanel lipstick and I've been lusting after the Liberte.  It looks like a color I would LOVE.  I have the AH called Caramel Sand which has now been discontinued but I called and they were able to find me one more tube.  I just got it but otherwise, I've had to restrain myself from calling Lisa, my Chanel associate, to have her mail it out to me.  Does this formula stay on long?


----------



## ayuryogini

Someone Nameless said:


> Oh My Goodness, ayuryogini, that ring is STUNNING and now I want one too, of course. Do you already have it? We must see a photo on your hand. It's just beautiful.


I don't have it yet. I just ordered it, and am paying for it in installments. I'll post a pic when I get it. Thanks for asking. 
(You should get one!!! )


----------



## Someone Nameless

ayuryogini said:


> I don't have it yet. I just ordered it, and am paying for it in installments. I'll post a pic when I get it. Thanks for asking.
> (You should get one!!! )


Yes, YES I should. Now just convince my husband of that!


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> So I take it I'm the only one who couldn't possibly care less about the royal wedding? I'm excited that it's over!!!


I'm with you Jen... I have studiously tried to avoid watching anything about it.


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> I LOVE my Tempurpedic - SN and I have the same one . No matter where I am (this even applied to Maui!!!!!!!), I'm always so happy to come back home to my wonderful Tempurpedic. It has literally changed my life. Before, I used to get up with aches and pains - in my hips and shoulders (I sleep on my side). Now I get up rested
> 
> I would say that you should definitely go for it: Tempurpedic has this policy that you can try one for I don't know how long (check their website), and if you don't like it you can take it back (or rather, they'll come of pick it up!) and get your money back, no questions asked. May be worth a try


Ok, which one do you have?
I know they are expensive; I have looked at them for years now. I just may have to bite the bullet here and forego a new furnace.


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> *julip*, thanks for sharing your find, that's a beautiful color; I almost always buy Bobbie Brown makeup but I think I may have to try that Chanel.
> 
> *Jen* and others not interested in the Royal Wedding (personally I love it), here's a Kindleboard thread on avoiding the Royal Wedding.
> 
> I also wanted to share my new purchase. A little preface: I have wanted a tanzanite ring for a long time, and when I was in South Africa last year, looked for one, but couldn't really find what I wanted. I discovered this jeweler on etsy,  The Vintage Goldsmith. She does the most beautiful rings, and as a Mother's Day gift, as well as a celebration of my new granddaughter, I'm getting a tanzanite ring from her.
> Here is a picture of a similar ring she did in green tourmaline. I'm so excited I decided to share it here!


That is one gorgeous ring,


----------



## corkyb

julip said:


> I had my makeover today at the Chanel national MUA event at my local Macy's, and it was a lot of fun! For once I left a makeover without looking like a clown.  My MUA was really helpful to keep my look very natural since I don't like to wear too much makeup. She suggested some really nice shades that I would have never picked out myself, but I ended up loving the look.
> 
> One in particular was the new Rouge Coco Shine lipstick in Boy. I would have never picked this shade out for myself, thinking it would be too light and pink on me since I usually go for more rosey-beiges. She paired it with Tulip lip liner, which is very close to my lip color, and also a match to the lipstick. It's a very pretty combo and great for spring and summer! The lipstick itself feels so creamy and emollient, yet it is very long lasting. The picture takes you to a review and swatches, though the color looks very different on me than it does on the model!


Ok, now you guys have done it. You are making me wish I had responded to my old SA when she called last month or so to ask me to come in for a makeover. Now I am going to have to stop by the Chanel counter and spend half my paycheck when I swore I wouldn't do so ever again.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Paula,

My first Tempurpedic was the Original Bed. Back when I bought it they didn't have all the choices that they have now. There was just one Tempurpedic bed. We now have the Classic and love it. That is what they gave us when they replaced our Original Bed under warranty.

I do see they now have free 48 month financing and also some closeout savings for the Classic - save up to $150 while supplies last. We bought our first one at a local furniture store but the replacement was shipped from Tempurpedic. We have a queen size buy my son and his wife bought a king size. My sister, several coworkers and friends have bought them after hearing me rave about mine and t hey all like them. It DOES take a couple of nights to adjust to it right at first.

http://www.tempurpedic.com/TEMPUR-Collection/Tempur-Pedic-ClassicBed.asp

http://www.tempurpedic.com/shopping-with-us/current-offers.asp


----------



## Jen

I'm pretty sure I have the classic one too, I'll see if I can find any paperwork.  I've had mine for 3 years, and I do remember there being some choices, I'll see if I can find which one.  Trust me, it's worth the money!!  You spend more time in bed than anywhere else!!


----------



## Neo

I too have the classic Tempurpedic, and love it!!!

*Jen*, sorry for the late response, and sorry your back is still killing you . I think you are doing the right thing by going back to the chiropractor, and at this point in time there probably isn't much else you can do. I suspect that sitting in a chair at your desk all day isn't helping either, and it may be worth asking him if taking a few days off would help, or what else you can do.


----------



## Jane917

We bought a new mattress about 3 or 4 years ago. We looked at the Tempurpedic, but did not buy it. My husband has back and knee issues. I can sleep anywhere. I wonder if we should visit the Tempurpedic bed again. What is a good ballpark price, so I can shop around?  I know they are expensive.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane, you can shop around but I think they are the same price everywhere.  I don't think they ever put them on sale or discount them.  If you find it anywhere cheaper than it is on the website (which right now for a Queen is $1,949 less the $150 close out), then you have found a deal.


----------



## corkyb

Sandra, I don't think it is less the 150.  The price in the box is what it is.  There is a note that it already reflects the $150 deduction.  But I checked Brookstone and they are the same price.  So it's  bit confusing.  Or maybe they are on closeout already.  

Question, wondering if I should just bite the bullet and buy the temperpedic or buy that less expensive one you posted?  It says that one sleeps cool and I am a bit worried about sleeping too warm as I do not have central air.  Plus it would be a lot cheaper.  But I don't want to get an inferior product either.  But the savings account is down right now from recent travels I have done.  What to do, what to do....


----------



## angelmum3

Corky - I'm with you - I love love love sleeping on the waterbed! If I got "hot' I just slink the cover off and boom cool immediately, then slink back over on the mattress pad and sheets - had the waterbed for 25 years! Sigh... so I slept on the floor on an air mattress - yuck, went to the Sleep number store - and honestly read a lot about problems with the leaky valves, and the motors breaking - several people I know that have them arent happy with that! The only problems I read about the temperpedic is that it can retain body heat -

now a friend gave us her King size Serta pillow top bed - for free, and I hate it - I feel like there is a heating pad under me sometimes, and of course I'm a side sleeper, and I hate that part too - not soft for me!

Warehouse SALE!!  
http://www.cosmetique.com/shop/hierarchy11.aspx?h_id=9









Got this set
A $119.00 Value! 5 of the best of the best in skin care. The luxurious treatment cream brightens skin and works to visibly reduce fine lines. The eye serum hydrates and targets fine lines. The cleansing gel deep cleans pores, without drying skin! The skin-brightening mask is a deeply-moisturizing treat. The lip moisturizer completes your spa experience by conditioning and moisturizing lips
$12!! Also got some masks, exfoliating stuff etc - Great Sale - DD wants to go tomorrow for some perfume!

*Jen* Love the ring! Gorgeous

Wedding - I thought it reminded me of Disney - and someone posted side by side photos of Cinderella and the Prince with Will and Kate - and then Sara Ferguson's daughters are being compared to the evil step children - I'll see if I can find that side by side, its funny, but sad - luckily the press are taking into consideration they are kids and are being kind in their questions -


----------



## Someone Nameless

That's a hard call Paula.  We live so far south that we turn out heat to a/c immediately.  The Tempurpedic may be a little warmer than a regular mattress, but I really don't notice it at all.  Some people say they do.  I'm pretty hot natured when I sleep (age related) but I don't have a problem.  I have a ceiling fan above me.

I love the Tempurpedic and we have gotten our investment out of it since we've had it replaced and expect it to last a long time.  You do have a trial period but I'm not sure about all the fine print if you send it back.  You may have to pay shipping and I'm not sure they will pick it up or if you will have to drag it somewhere to be shipped, so IF I thought I was going to consider returning it, I'd definitely buy local and work that out with them.

As for the less expensive mattress on Amazon - this exact same brand had pillows on Amazon's Deal of the Day recently and I ordered to of them for hubby and myself.  We have had two different Tempurpedic pillows each and they are very comfortable but they do not last.  We were both using two pillows in a pillow protector like one pillow.  The ones on Amazon were only about $15. each when we ordered them and they are great.  That's what made me go back and look again at the brand and I noticed the mattress.

I was impressed by the price and the reviews.  If I wanted a Tempurpedic and didn't have the money to spend on one, I'd probably give it a shot.


----------



## ayuryogini

Thought I'd share one of my favorite on-line shopping sites with you. 
If you have never heard of it, you're in for a treat, and if you have, you know what I mean.
It's isabellacatalog.com.

The woman who owns it puts a lot of work into evaluating many different types of items, and offers for sale those she likes best.
I have been shopping this catalog for over ten years, and her items are always changing. I've always been very happy with my purchases.
She recommends a lot of good reads, and since I can't support her business by buying those books she so diligently recommends and reviews (since I buy them on Kindle), I try to compensate by purchasing the equivalent of other things I like there. Since I'm among fellow shoppers on this thread, I thought some of you might appreciate it.

(I am in no way affiliated with this site I'm recommending; just a happy long-time customer, who wants to share a good thing with my KB friends.)


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> Thought I'd share one of my favorite on-line shopping sites with you.
> If you have never heard of it, you're in for a treat, and if you have, you know what I mean.
> It's isabellacatalog.com.
> 
> The woman who owns it puts a lot of work into evaluating many different types of items, and offers for sale those she likes best.
> I have been shopping this catalog for over ten years, and her items are always changing. I've always been very happy with my purchases.
> She recommends a lot of good reads, and since I can't support her business by buying those books she so diligently recommends and reviews (since I buy them on Kindle), I try to compensate by purchasing the equivalent of other things I like there. Since I'm among fellow shoppers on this thread, I thought some of you might appreciate it.
> 
> (I am in no way affiliated with this site I'm recommending; just a happy long-time customer, who wants to share a good thing with my KB friends.)


I just spent about 45 minutes looking around; love the site; have several things in my cart.


----------



## Andra

DH is taking the Camaro in on Monday to get her correct stripes!


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Somebody got married? Anybody I know. 



Cobbie said:


> *Ayuryogini*, that's a beautiful ring. In fact, all of her rings look lovely. I love tanzanite and can't wait to see your ring. It looks like it has a nice gallery which to me makes it even more lovely?


Yes, I love that design. It is beautiful, elegant. It will grace your hand. I hope you post pix when you get it.

I shared this in the Clarisonic thread but I thought I would post it here:



I love this stuff. It is doing wonders for my complexion. It is smoother and yes, brighter as well. I wish it wasn't so darn spendy.  It says only to use it twice a week and I'm not going to use it any more than that.

_I've been MIA (not that I post much) for a couple of weeks because I'm buying the ultimate accessory: a house in the country.  Well, it is actually in a small town but the property sits on a hill and is almost surrounded by pastures so it feels like the country anyway. Still it is only about a half and hour from Eugene (Oregon) and less than 10 minutes from I-5 so there is plenty of shopping near enough!_


----------



## cmg.sweet

Andra said:


> DH is taking the Camaro in on Monday to get her correct stripes!


Yay for you! Def. share more pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## Asphodel

Hi all. 

I live in North Alabama and I am on day 5 of no power and of course, no shopping. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ayuryogini

corkyb said:


> I just spent about 45 minutes looking around; love the site; have several things in my cart.


Yay!!! I'm so glad you're enjoying it. I haven't found anything else quite like it.

*Asphodel*, I hope you get your power back soon and things can start returning to normal.


----------



## Neo

ayuryogini said:


> Thought I'd share one of my favorite on-line shopping sites with you.
> If you have never heard of it, you're in for a treat, and if you have, you know what I mean.
> It's isabellacatalog.com.
> 
> The woman who owns it puts a lot of work into evaluating many different types of items, and offers for sale those she likes best.
> I have been shopping this catalog for over ten years, and her items are always changing. I've always been very happy with my purchases.
> She recommends a lot of good reads, and since I can't support her business by buying those books she so diligently recommends and reviews (since I buy them on Kindle), I try to compensate by purchasing the equivalent of other things I like there. Since I'm among fellow shoppers on this thread, I thought some of you might appreciate it.
> 
> (I am in no way affiliated with this site I'm recommending; just a happy long-time customer, who wants to share a good thing with my KB friends.)


Just wanted to say thank you (I think), I ordered these this past weekend 










I hope they ship fast


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo, I looked at those too!


----------



## Jen

Those are super cool Neo!!  If I wore earrings I'd be all over those.  Actually, my mom would LOVE those.....maybe I'll get 'em for a Mothers day present!!


----------



## Asphodel

Cobbie said:


> *Asphodel*, I'm sorry about your power. I hope they restore it soon.


Thanks! Finally got it restored this afternoon. I know I was really lucky that my home wasn't damaged, and that DH and I weren't hurt and really the worst thing we had to deal with was no power and cold showers, but it was a rough few days. I really have to hand it to the local utility company, though...they worked really hard to restore power to everyone. There are still a lot of people without power, and people who lost their homes and were hurt or lost family members to the storm...sad times.


----------



## Neo

*Asphodel*, I'm so glad you are well, and safe!

*Cobbie*, LOL

*cmg*, are you getting them? 

*Jen*, if for your Mom, they also have them in golden.

*Andra*, how are those stripes ?


----------



## Andra

Stripes are awesome. I have one photo to post but am waiting on sunshine tomorrow for a better one.
She looks beautiful!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> *Asphodel*, I'm so glad you are well, and safe!
> 
> *Cobbie*, LOL
> 
> *cmg*, are you getting them?
> 
> *Jen*, if for your Mom, they also have them in golden.
> 
> *Andra*, how are those stripes ?


Not right now...May is my travelling month so I try to save money to buy things while I travel. After I get back home I might think about it a bit more.


----------



## ayuryogini

Neo said:


> Just wanted to say thank you (I think), I ordered these this past weekend
> 
> I hope they ship fast


Those earrings are beautiful! Shipping seems fast from there, but then I live in California, same place as the catalog.
Can't wait to hear how you like them.


----------



## cmg.sweet

That case is cute!

On Friday I'm graduating with an Education Specialist in Instructional Technology (it is a level between masters and doctors, I think only education uses it).  My program was entirely online but the university is in the city where my family is so I'm giong to do a quick overnight trip down there for that.  

On Sunday I'm heading to Atlanta, on Monday I'll fly from Atlanta to NYC and come home from NYC on the following Saturday.  Then I do laundry and leave Sunday to go back to my parents house so that my mom, grandmother and I can leave for our cruise on Monday morning.  I'll get back from that on the following Sunday.

I teach at a community college, so I take full advantage of the "off" weeks between semesters


----------



## Jen

CONGRATS *cmg*!!!! Good for you!! Have a blast on your trip and buy lots of fun stuff to share with us when you get back. Where are you headed on your cruise? I've been on several.

I'm going down to Cincinnati tomorrow and plan on stopping at the outlet mall on my way back to go to the cosmetics store to see if they have that case for the mally! Plus, while I'm there.....if it's not raining I'll probably stop by a few places.

I've used my Sephora stuff enough now that I can comment on some of it. First, I LOVE the Clinique pore reducing serum. It really works!!! I can't even believe it but I'm STILL using the deluxe sample I got over two weeks ago (and have used it every day), so a little will last awhile apparently. If the sample lasted me 2 weeks the bottle will last a long time. I was worried about that since it's a little pricey. 
I used the Laura Mercier pallette today for the first time, I think I really like it! It'll take some time to get used to using though. I quickly discovered a little goes a long way. *Neo*, how do you use it with your meteorites? I put the meteories on top, but wondered if that maybe dulled down the glow a little? I wonder if I try using the meteorites first if that will be a little better. 
The Bumble & Bumble stuff - LOVE LOVE LOVE the curl reactivating spray - it's AMAZING!!!! I have no idea how, but that stuff works. It turned a not-so-great hair day right around. I'm still iffy on the mousse, I need to play with it a bit first. It always takes me a few days to get used to a fresh haircut, so I'll suspend judgment on that for a few more days. 
I've tried two of the mascaras in the lash sampler, not impressed so far. The Guerlain has probably ruined me!!! It's fun to try different ones though.
I also really like Neo's Givenchy under eye concealer, it's perfect for what I need!! 
Last but not least, I've fallen in love with my first lip gloss, the Dior Maximizer is great!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cobbie said:


> WOW! That sounds like a fun month. Where are you going on your cruise and which line? Okay, my memory is jogged. You're seeing a show in NY, right? I think I read something about that in Scarlet's Broadway thread.
> 
> What exactly is Education Specialist in Instructional Technology?


Carnival, we are going to grand cayman and cozumel (I've been to both places before, but it is granny's first cruise).

I'm seeing 6 shows in NY (hubby is a theater geek) and going to MoMA to see my favorite painting and going to my first sephora!!!!

The degree is an advanced degree in instructional technology (using technology in education and building technology rich lessons/materials for use in academic settings to enhance and support learning).


----------



## cmg.sweet

cmg.sweet said:


> Carnival, we are going to grand cayman and cozumel (I've been to both places before, but it is granny's first cruise). This is my 7th carnival cruise, and I've cruised on norwegian once also.
> 
> I'm seeing 6 shows in NY (hubby is a theater geek) and going to MoMA to see my favorite painting and going to my first sephora!!!!
> 
> The degree is an advanced degree in instructional technology (using technology in education and building technology rich lessons/materials for use in academic settings to enhance and support learning).


----------



## Jen

Ooooooh.....7 mile beach in Grand Cayman.....BEST BEACH EVER!!!!!  I spent a day there right after I got engaged, I have great memories associated with that place!!  I'm so jealous!!!  
Cozumel is good for drinking   !!


----------



## Neo

Thanks, *Ayuryogini*, it seems like they already shipped yesterday - but being all the way on the other side of the country, they may take a few days to get here 

Congratulations *cmg*!!!! That's great, and what a cool programme! And you definitely want to have some spending money in NYC, lol! Let me know if you get bored and don't know where to shop anymore (although NYC is very shopping friendly that way - just step out on the street and start walking, shopping will come to you, lol)! My favorite Sephora is the Soho one - they just have a lot of stuff there (it's one of the bigger ones), and the MUAs are really nice (they are obnoxious in the Times Square Sephora, which is also disappointingly small - but will probably be close to where you are going to the theater!).

*Jen*, so glad you like all your Sephora things! Isn't that palette beautiful? And I love that you apply everything with fingers only! I used it last weekend, and I actually didn't bother with any powder (or Meteorites). I don't think I will with this. I will probably use it most when on holidays and weekends this summer, when I don't want to bother with make up, but still want a little extra, to be applied in 2 minutes . And I hear you on the Guerlain mascara. I am toying with the idea of trying the Chanel. A friend of mine is using it, and it looks beautiful on her - it's still expensive, but less so, and it has much more product in there! My first Guerlain finally bit the dust, and I have now started the reserve one I got with the Sephora discount... Glad you like Mister Light too - no matter what else I try in terms of concealer, I always end up coming back to it: it just works, is simple to apply, and agrees with my skin (it's actually better than the Chanel I got the first time I saw Raymond - who had told me that I didn't need it, but I wanted it anyway, lol). It also works great on the occasional blemish, I find. Oh, and I use the B&B shampoo and conditioner on a daily basis (because of the gym, I have no choice but to wash my hair everyday, and needed something gentle), but I have the thickening line (my hair is, well, straight, no matter what I do - I had a perm once, lasted a whole week , so I've learned to live with it and embrace it ). Love what it does to my hair, and is very gentle too 

*Cobbie*, I don't even need that pouch as I don't carry any make up with me (all I have is my powder/Mally, and a lipstick in my purse, the rest is what it is for the day), but I am still tempted, it's just so cute!!! I wonder how the inside is organized... 

*Andra*, where are those pics?  Can't wait to see those stripes!!!!


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Would sweet *cmg* do that? Never! She's going for the sun.


I meant drinking in the sun, duh  !!! Drinks in Grand Cayman MUST have little umbrellas!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

*Neo * my hotel is at 45th & 5th and I think there are two sephoras close by.

I can see the headlines now "3 generations of Georgia women arrested for public drunkeness and debauchery in cozumel"


----------



## Asphodel

Congrats *CMG*! I hope your trips are lovely!

I'm going to Atlanta (well, a suburb of Atlanta) this weekend too, for my sister's college graduation. I expect I'll be busy with family the whole time and probably won't be able to shop.


----------



## ayuryogini

cmg.sweet said:


> I can see the headlines now "3 generations of Georgia women arrested for public drunkeness and debauchery in cozumel"


*
cmg.sweet* at least you'll be in good company  Congratulations on your advanced degree, that's a well-deserved vacation. 
Does everyone else have a Kindle? That would make a great picture, although with the generations together, any picture will be great.

*Cobbie* have you used the "Cool-It Caddy"? It would be perfect for me; it gets so hot in Sacramento in the summer that I usually take my makeup with me and put it on close to the time I need it so my face doesn't melt off. Usually I carry my cosmetics in a small insulated lunch bag with a blue ice thing, but it's not really very cute.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Congratulations CMG!!!  Well done!  You deserve a nice vacation.  Be sure and check in with us.  We'll just be hanging around until you get back

I'm headed off for a short beach trip myself soon....but where oh where is MY BEAST!!!!  I'm ready for that thing to arrive.


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> For those hot days when you need to take your makeup with you - Cool-it Caddy. It's supposed to keep your cosmetics from melting. Another pink case for Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> *cmg*, traveling this month? Have you told us and I either forgot or missed it? What degree are you getting?


Oooh...perfect size too! Too bad I live where it never ever ever gets warm anymore, let alone really hot. *sulks*

If I buy one, think I can use it as an excuse to move to a better climate? 

No purchases worth mentioning lately, busy medical week here. But I about died laughing today at the doctor's office because one of the nurses fell in love with absolutely EVERYTHING I had with me. My pink Target tote from January. The DecalGirl skins on the iPhone and iPad (currently Gotham Garden, just changed to it last week, and I LOVE it, especially on the iPad). My pink headphones. The WedgePad. My feathered headband. The inflatable lumbar pillow (three hour procedure today, wanted to be comfortable). Every app she saw me using. By the time we were done, I'd covered a small tablet with items and links for her to go buy, and she asked if I'd put the new skins on for her at my next visit in a couple of weeks. LMAO

I felt like I'd re-earned my enabler status after that session!


----------



## Addie

Victoria, that's so funny! Maybe you two will be accessory twins the next time you see her. 

So it turned out that skydiving was once again canceled due to wind. It's like someone doesn't want us to go.  It doesn't matter anymore, though, because we can't get together again. Both of my friends who went with me are moving away. And of course the skydiving place doesn't refund money. So if there's anyone out there who wants to buy some skydiving vouchers for Lexington, TX, let me know. *sigh*
I've been so annoyed with the whole thing that I haven't wanted to post or anything.

So I went to the mall Monday to make myself feel better. And I bought the LE Dior bronzer as well as the LE Guerlain bronzer thing (the last one in the entire mall). I am not a fan of the Dior bronzer. I got the darker colour because the lighter one was too light, but it turns out the darker one is too orange. Yuck. I'm actually surprised I like the Guerlain one, though. I wasn't sure I would, but I think it makes a great highlighter. Although, you have to be careful not to place it anywhere you have flaws, i.e., lines, large pores and bumps. It will accentuate everything. But if you apply it correctly, it gives this beautiful glow to the skin.

I also picked up a Tarte waterline pencil in nude. Ruby, I went to MAC and asked for a nude waterline pencil, and they said they didn't have any. I'm thinking maybe they didn't understand what I was asking for? Which one did you get again?
While I was at MAC I picked up a refill of Studio Fix Powder and their Select Cover Up.

Also at Sephora, I picked up another of their crease brushes with the silver handle because I love it so much. And I got the Shiseido lip balm with SPF 36, I believe. Last day I was out on a golf course working, I managed to sunburn my lips.

My last mall stop was Saks, where I picked up the VLA foundation from Chanel. Yes, I too have fallen victim. I can't believe how much I like this foundation. After reading all the raves here, I thought it wasn't possible for a foundation to live up to all that. I was very wrong. It manages to perfect my skin, doesn't cake and gives me a wonderful glow. I was surprised at how small it was, though. My Chanel Teint Innocence seemed so much larger, but that probably had a lot to do with its heavy glass case.

Then I went to Ulta today and picked up a Cargo bronzer. I used to use it all the time, but after I used the last one, I started shopping around for different bronzers, which was a mistake. I bought a Bobbi Brown one that breaks me out like nothing else.

I find I'm still annoyed with the skydiving fiasco, but my pain is slowly easing. 

I hope everyone is doing well! Now to go back and read all those posts I missed!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

CMG: so, so, so envious of your merry month of May!

I'm going to a wedding later this month. This will be the first time I'll be meeting my boyfriend's family. (We've been together for 2 years!)
I ordered five dresses from QVC and now need to choose the one I want to keep. My boyfriend is quite a bit younger than me (read: 21 years younger), so I'm trying to hit that balance of classy and hip, yet not TOO young or TOO matronly. It's quite the tightrope to tread across!

I'd post links to the dresses, but every time I try to post pictures from QVC it doesn't work.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Victoria, sorry to hear about all the tests but I hope they give some type of answer and something to  help you feel much better.

AddieLove, I'm sorry to hear that the skydiving didn't happen.  I'd take that as a sign too but I hate it when that happens.  We  have reservations at the beach and the last few times we have tried to go our trip has been interrupted (a death and we had to come back home, etc).  I'm just holding my breath and hoping we can get there and stay for 4 days.  I NEED IT.

Hippie2Mars, we must know more about your young boyfriend!  Inquiring minds want to know!    Details - how did you meet?  I'd love to see the dresses.  Maybe you could post item numbers and we can search.  I'm sure we would all love to give our vote!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Hippie2MARS said:


> CMG: so, so, so envious of your merry month of May!
> 
> I'm going to a wedding later this month. This will be the first time I'll be meeting my boyfriend's family. (We've been together for 2 years!)
> I ordered five dresses from QVC and now need to choose the one I want to keep. My boyfriend is quite a bit younger than me (read: 21 years younger), so I'm trying to hit that balance of classy and hip, yet not TOO young or TOO matronly. It's quite the tightrope to tread across!
> 
> I'd post links to the dresses, but every time I try to post pictures from QVC it doesn't work.


21 years, that's not much of an age difference at all (hubby is 23 years older than me, and actually older than my parents  although he doesn't seem that old unless I really think about it)...


----------



## Someone Nameless

No, it's not.  My hubby is 10 years older than I am and I don't even think about it.


----------



## Andra

OK, here are Camaro photos!
Looking from the rear, a close-up of the gill stripes and the back so you can see that it's really two stripes, and the view from the front.


----------



## hudsonam

Ooh, I love the new Camaros, and I love the stripes. 

I wish I could go shopping with all of you. I can't keep it all straight, but I've been dying to go to Sephora or Ulta and buy everything I've read about here.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I like those stripes!  Really shows off the curves


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Andra said:


> OK, here are Camaro photos!



Oh Man !!....the shopping Cats only got me a Subaru ! Ha!










Maybe the future shopping cats will think sportier !!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Victoria, sorry to hear about all the tests but I hope they give some type of answer and something to help you feel much better.
> 
> AddieLove, I'm sorry to hear that the skydiving didn't happen. I'd take that as a sign too but I hate it when that happens. We have reservations at the beach and the last few times we have tried to go our trip has been interrupted (a death and we had to come back home, etc). I'm just holding my breath and hoping we can get there and stay for 4 days. I NEED IT.
> 
> Hippie2Mars, we must know more about your young boyfriend! Inquiring minds want to know!  Details - how did you meet? I'd love to see the dresses. Maybe you could post item numbers and we can search. I'm sure we would all love to give our vote!


Then perhaps I shouldn't mention that I am currently at the beach....   

I hope you are able to get away soon!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, which beach?  I may see you there.


----------



## ayuryogini

Someone Nameless said:


> Hippie2Mars, we must know more about your young boyfriend! Inquiring minds want to know!  Details - how did you meet? I'd love to see the dresses. Maybe you could post item numbers and we can search. I'm sure we would all love to give our vote!


I agree! I especially want to help choose a dress.
And *NapCat*, I love your shopping kitties, TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Neo

*Andra*, LOVE those stripes, absolutely smashing !!!!!!

*NapCat*, I think the cats didn't do so bad, actually 

I've never owned a car, sigh...

Can we please stop talking about beaches ladies, we are back in the rainy 50's here 

*AddieLove*, I'm so sorry about the skydiving, but sometimes, if it's not meant to be, it's not meant to be, and maybe for a good reason? I'm so glad you finally tried, liked and got the VLA, was about time after having started the addiction here, LOL!!!!!!! As for the quantity in the VLA, its actually the exact same as any other foundation - I checked . It's just the plastic container that makes it seem like there is less in there, but I actually like that light, non breakable container, and even loved it the morning I grabbed it not firmly enough while shaking, and it flew across the bathroom... The only thing that annoys me with it is that you can't tell when you are getting close to the end - and so I already have a backup ...  Nice haul on the bronzers! Do you find that the Guerlain is really a bronzer, or more of a highlighter? Sorry about the Dior not working out though, what a disappointment, it looked so lovely . Can you take it back?

You know what I think would actually really make you feel better: a nice, fat, Coco Beau brush to go with your new VLA   

*Hippie2MARS*, where are those dresses?!?!? We want to see and help !!!


----------



## ayuryogini

I am so in trouble.... I'm obviously very late to this thread, 
didn't discover it until about page 180, and it's probably a good thing, 
I've probably saved a lot of money, but now all this about cosmetics?!?! I love it.
( I just bought a bunch of BobbiBrown with their 20% off sale last month.)

I must know more about the VLA foundation that *addielove* is referring to 
(and sorry addielove about you not getting to skydive . I agree with *Neo*, it's probably for a very good reason. Maybe so I could find out about this foundation? 
(just kidding, I'm not that narcissistic)

But I would love to know more about the VLA foundation. 
What do y'all like about it? What's the full name of it? 
(I did a KB search for it, because it sounds as if you've talked about it before, but couldn't find anything.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Neo

ayuryogini said:


> I am so in trouble.... I'm obviously very late to this thread,
> didn't discover it until about page 180, and it's probably a good thing,
> I've probably saved a lot of money, but now all this about cosmetics?!?! I love it.
> ( I just bought a bunch of BobbiBrown with their 20% off sale last month.)
> 
> I must know more about the VLA foundation that *addielove* is referring to
> (and sorry addielove about you not getting to skydive . I agree with *Neo*, it's probably for a very good reason. Maybe so I could find out about this foundation?
> (just kidding, I'm not that narcissistic)
> 
> But I would love to know more about the VLA foundation.
> What do y'all like about it? What's the full name of it?
> (I did a KB search for it, because it sounds as if you've talked about it before, but couldn't find anything.
> Thanks in advance.


Aaaaaaah, the VLA foundation, aka Vitalumiere Aqua, from Chanel.

A wonderful, light foundation, which evens out the tone, blends in beautifully (with very easy, non-streak application), and just gives anyone wearing it a star like glow and wonderful skin. You can't tell you are wearing foundation, and your skin is soft and smooth to the touch. Basically, your skin like you've always dreamed it to be .

Everyone I know who's tried it has loved it, and found their perfect skin tone. When I went to try it, I was with a friend who (like me) had never ever worn or owned foundation, but was curious (like me) to have a look. I bought it that same day, and have not been without since. My friend went back the next day to get her match and buy it 

However, you should definitely go to a Chanel counter to get yourself matched, as it seems that tones are pretty close. 2 could have really worked well on me, the third was simply perfect!

Oh, and according to Raymond (my wonderful wonderful Chanel MUA), the VLA doesn't agree too well with really dry skin (I have combination dry/normal and it works perfectly for me, I apply after thoroughly hydrating my skin in the morning).

And remember: it's all AddieLove's fault


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Basically, your skin like you've always dreamed it to be


It _is _really nice, but if you happen to be 55 years old, I'm not sure I'd go that far.     I dreamed I wouldn't have all these wrinkles but I still do!


----------



## VictoriaP

Someone Nameless said:


> It _is _really nice, but if you happen to be 55 years old, I'm not sure I'd go that far.     I dreamed I wouldn't have all these wrinkles but I still do!


Dang...I was really hoping for a miracle, but alas, 'tis not to be. LOL

I had a haircut not too long ago and told my hairdresser I'd decided it was time to cut bangs back into my hair to cover my forehead wrinkles. It was cheaper than all the high end wrinkle creams I've been eyeing lately, and WAY cheaper than Botox was going to be!  Gotta save my money for all those accessories.

Nothing too fun yet to report today, though my new iPad case did arrive (the Yoobao Slim in black leather, though it's rebranded). It's nice enough, nothing spectacular--I still like my WedgePad and no case at all best for daily use, but I needed a way to carry and prop this for the longish periods outside the house that are coming up. It'll do.

I did see a Bare Escentuals kit on Sephora today that looked near perfect for me--I think it was a blush, a bronzer, and a "glow" (or so it seemed), packaged with a pink cosmetic case, for around $18 on sale. I just might have to indulge myself on that one!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.CM_SCID.DIST.item.A89268.desc.Susan-Graver-Liquid-Knit-Dress-with-Solid-Top-Printed-Bottom
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A212046.cc.172
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A89603.cc.I80
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A94227.cc.706
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A89546.cc.U31

I wish I could actually post the pictures!

As for the other questions, I'll post more about that when I have a bit more time!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I like the first one best, and the 2nd one the least (I don't like that neckline) but they are all cute.  I think the 3rd one is my second favorite, would be great with some coppery gladiator sandals and accessories.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Thanks for the input, cmg! 

I forgot to mention that the first link, the one I got was the black and red, the 2nd and 4th in red, and the 3rd in the sea green color. 

Can you tell I like red? 

I'm actually going to keep two of them, since I'll need a dress for the rehearsal dinner too. I'm impressed with the quality of the dresses, especially the Elisabeth Hasselbeck...the skirt actually has a lining!

As for the younger man....

We met at a party two years ago. In the ONLY time in my life ever I made the first move, I approached him and we hit it off, and the rest is history!  It's a little strange sometimes since my oldest son is two years older than him, and my second son is older by 2 days. However, it rarely comes up between us, except when he doesn't get some of my 70's and 80's references!

LOVE the Camaro and the stripes...sexy and gorgeous!

I am a sucker for all things BE...but I must resist!


----------



## Jen

Sorry to hear about skydiving *Addie*! You're not moving, are you? Maybe someone else would want to go with you? If I lived anywhere near you I'd go with you!! I think that happens ALL the time with skydiving, always better safe than sorry. I just hate to see that go to waste!! I'm SO happy you finally went and got the VLA, it's about time!! I'm glad you love it as much as we all do.

*Hippie* - they are all cute!! I'm partial to the red one with sleeves, probably because I think I'D look best in that one  !! I don't think age matters at all when you get to a certain point. Good for you getting a hot younger man!

Wow *Andra*, HOT car!! Love the stripes!!

I did a BIT of shopping yesterday! I stopped at the outlet mall on the way home from Cincinnati, planning on going to get that Mac case for the Mally at the cosmetics store. I went a few more places....I did get the case, but that's all I got at the costmetic company. I did go to the Bare Escentuals store next door, I found the coolest little thing. I use their eyeshadow, but it's a bit annoying to have to open every single container and screw it back on. I don't know how to describe it, but it's basically a little palette container that has 4 individual tins with snap on lids for the eyeshadow. SO much easier than opening the 3 individual ones. I seem to always have a little bit of trouble getting the lids back on, it's annoying! And it happens to be ALL the colors I already use that I can't find anymore! I ordered a bunch on Amazon before I really couldn't find them, so I have plenty to refill this thing. I was pretty excited about that find. Then I went to Nine West, it was buy one get one half off&#8230;.so I got a cute pair of pointy toe very low heels and a pair of nice flats. Then I went to Gap and got a shirt, a sweater, and 4 camisoles that were $5 each. I love outlet malls!! I actually had to go to a dinner and didn't get home until after midnight, so all of this is still in my trunk! I can't wait to put the Mally in the Mac container, it's PERFECT!! I didn't even think about it until I was 20 minutes away, but I should have gotten you one *Neo*!! If you'd use it I'll grab one the next time I'm there for you. I totally forget who posted it originally, but thank you! It's almost like it's made for the Mally and sponge.

How funny *Someone Nameless* (that still cracks me up), I was putting on my foundation this morning and wondered if maybe TODAY is the day my big fat beast will arrive!! I'm getting really impatient!! I think Neo said she ordered hers on a sunday and got it the following thursday, and I think I ordered mine on a saturday so I have it in my head that I'll get it today! I'm going to be upset if I don't!


----------



## Neo

LOL *Jen*, nice shopping!!!!!! And thank you sooo much for thinking of me and the kind offer on the MAC case, but I got one too!!!!!!!!!!!!! Julip was kind enough to pick one up for me and ship it my way . Isn't adorable, and like it was made for the Mally?

On the Beast: I ordered on a Sunday, but got it not the next Thursday, but the Thursday of the week after the week after I ordered. OK, that sounds complicated . Basically, it took 10 days to get into my hands from the day I ordered . But soooo worth the wait 

*Hippie2MARS*: I'm with Jen on the red dress with the 3/4 sleeves, and for the same reasons too, lol

LOL *SN*!!!! OK, so the VLA makes your skin be what you ever dreamed it to be, appropriately for the age you are at


----------



## Jen

Awww, julip is so sweet!!!  It's ridiculously perfect, I can't imagine what the case was actually created for!!  It's so small.    

That's what I meant - I ordered mine on April 22nd (I guess it was a friday) so it's been almost two weeks.  I haven't allowed myself to think about it knowing it would take so long, but it's time now!!  I think SN ordered hers right after me.  Huuuuuurrrrryyyy UP!!!  I want my big fat beast!!


----------



## Jane917

Jen, have you posted a review yet of your Bumble and Bumble order? I a dying to hear what you think. I used to use B&B products when my salon carried them. My hair wasn't curly then, so I never tried their curly products.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Awww, julip is so sweet!!! It's ridiculously perfect, I can't imagine what the case was actually created for!! It's so small.
> 
> That's what I meant - I ordered mine on April 22nd (I guess it was a friday) so it's been almost two weeks. I haven't allowed myself to think about it knowing it would take so long, but it's time now!! I think SN ordered hers right after me. Huuuuuurrrrryyyy UP!!! I want my big fat beast!!


I know, right ! And so totally nice of julip - and you too for thinking of me and offering!!!!! 

On the CB: indeed, you are due now!!!! I'm sure it will come any day now, and one evening you will get home and it will just be there, waiting for you (the lack of tracking made me really antsy too - I think we are spoiled!!!!)


----------



## Jen

Jane917 said:


> Jen, have you posted a review yet of your Bumble and Bumble order? I a dying to hear what you think. I used to use B&B products when my salon carried them. My hair wasn't curly then, so I never tried their curly products.


I sort of did, but I didn't get too detailed. I wanted to use them for awhile first, with the fresh hair cut sometimes I can't tell if it's the cut or the product! I LOVE the curl rejuvenating spray, it's amazing. It totally spruced my hair back to life!! It took me awhile to get used to the foam, I thought it would be a mousse but it's sort of a gel that turns foamy. I was originally scrunching it into the ends, but that wasn't working. It's too thick for that. So now I pump out less than a quarter size and run it through my hair before scrunching. Good thing, when I saw the size of the bottle I figured it would last me a month and that was it!! But I use so little it'll last a long time. It turns to foam while I'm putting it on my hair. It's really good stuff!!! It defined the curls without stickiness, and that's really hard to find. But, you may not want to listen to me because I love the Hercut product ha ha!!!! I definitely recommend both though.

I'm going to be sooooo dissapointed when I go home and there is no brush waiting for me!! (I like to prepare for the worst..... ) We are definitely spoiled!!


----------



## ayuryogini

*Neo*, thanks for the VLA description, it looks like there's a new foundation in my near future.

*VictoriaP*, I'm with you on the bangs, seriously considering them. I never thought I'd EVER consider Botox, but all I know now is never say never. Have never YET, but....

*Hippie2MARS*, thanks for filling us in on your story and for getting us links to the dresses. I like the red 3/4 sleeve the best.


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> I sort of did, but I didn't get too detailed. I wanted to use them for awhile first, with the fresh hair cut sometimes I can't tell if it's the cut or the product! I LOVE the curl rejuvenating spray, it's amazing. It totally spruced my hair back to life!! It took me awhile to get used to the foam, I thought it would be a mousse but it's sort of a gel that turns foamy. I was originally scrunching it into the ends, but that wasn't working. It's too thick for that. So now I pump out less than a quarter size and run it through my hair before scrunching. Good thing, when I saw the size of the bottle I figured it would last me a month and that was it!! But I use so little it'll last a long time. It turns to foam while I'm putting it on my hair. It's really good stuff!!! It defined the curls without stickiness, and that's really hard to find. But, you may not want to listen to me because I love the Hercut product ha ha!!!! I definitely recommend both though.


Is the rejuvenating spray a finishing spray, or a styling spray. Do you use both the foam and the spray at the same time? First the foam to style, then the spray? I guess I am not getting the true picture here. Does the spray go on when the hair is dry or wet?


----------



## angelmum3

Hippie - I too loved the first one!  I also liked the turquoise, but now I forget which number that was - I saw Hasselbeck and clicked off thinking ew that cant be good quality!  so oops me, thanks for sharing why you liked that one - Do you usually wear 3/4 length sleeves?  I never feel comfortable in 3/4 length sleeves - 

I also liked the sleeves on the Susan Graver red flutter sleeves - 

so which one do you feel best in?  That would work!


----------



## Jen

Jane917 said:


> Is the rejuvenating spray a finishing spray, or a styling spray. Do you use both the foam and the spray at the same time? First the foam to style, then the spray? I guess I am not getting the true picture here. Does the spray go on when the hair is dry or wet?


It's designed to bring limp curls back to life, so it would be something I would use later in the day when they started to fall flat. I actually am keeping it here at work. I wonder what would happen if I did it as a finishing spray - I air dry my hair, and I think the spray is designed to be used on dry hair. If you blow dried your hair you could probably use it then!


----------



## Jen

I just read the product page - it's called "reactivating mist" actually, not rejuvenating.  Anyway, it says that you can spray on anytime during the day to "tidy and refresh curls", but if you're using with other products it says to use it last.


----------



## Jen

No coco beau beast waiting for me at home  
Maybe tomorrow.........


----------



## Jen

I just saw a picture of this bare escentuals eyeshadow thing I got at the outlet store, anyone that uses BE eyeshadow will totally appreciate this!! Genius!! I got the meet the browns kit so it's a different color, but this thing is cool! I guess it's called the Iquad.



I used it this morning, I love it. It is SO much easier than unscrewing and rescrewing all 3 of the eyeshadow tops!


----------



## Addie

*SN*, thanks! I hope you're able to go to the beach this time without delay and stay there for the full 4 days!

*Andra*, the stripes on the Camaro really finish the look! Yesterday I saw one without stripes and felt like it was missing something. Yours is beautiful!

*Neo*, that's how I'm taking it. I know! It was about time I tried the VLA! I'm glad to hear the amount is the same. The packaging really does make it appear puny, but as long as the amount is the same, I prefer the plastic container as well. The glass container of the Teint Innocence was very heavy and not exactly travel friendly. Not knowing how much you have left is annoying. I have the same problem with my Shiseido day moisturizer. I'll probably have to get a backup as well. I can't be paranoid every time I use it!
I went out without wearing the foundation yesterday and could really tell a difference! I've never been an everyday foundation person, but that's completely changed now!
 For now I'm completely happy just using my fingers, but I do enjoy all those pictures and reviews!
I actually did take the Dior one back yesterday with no problem. I had asked earlier about the return policy since my skin has suddenly decided to be sensitive with some makeup, and it's 30 days for Dillard's. The Guerlain one is really more of a highlighter. I can't imagine bronzing my face with it. That much sparkle all over the face seems really unnecessary. I'm still experimenting with it to see if it's a keeper. It smells lovely, though.

*Ayuryogini*, thanks! Yeah, I'm just taking it as one of those "it wasn't meant to be" moments. Anything to get more people to discover the beauty of Chanel's Vitalumiere Aqua!  It should be said that while I mentioned it here first, *Neo* was the one who went out, tried it, bought it and came back to enable everyone else. 

*H2M*, I'm with everyone else I love the red one with the 3/4 sleeves. They're all lovely, though, so you can't go wrong with whichever you choose.

*Jen*, I wish you did live nearby! I'm not moving, but my friend who lived in Austin moved, and we would go to her place to spend the night and then she would drive the rest of the way. Now I'll have to drive almost six hours total in a day, and I don't really want to have to drive all that way and risk it being canceled a third time. I'm hoping I can sell it online.
I'm just sad it took me this long to try the VLA!
Great shopping trip! I love outlet stores as well. Whenever I go, I always tend to buy sleep/stay-at-home clothes. I've got drawers full of them!
That BE palette sounds like the perfect solution!

*Cobbie*, thanks! That's what I'm taking it as. One of the girls who was going with us said she didn't feel comfortable trying anymore even if she wasn't moving because of our bad luck.


----------



## Jen

And the big fat coco beau beast brush is HERE!!!!  I'm so excited.  My husband asked if I got royal mail from England and what it was and then said "Oh, the Dexter kit is expanding?".  Ha ha!  I do look like Dexter with his big bag of murdering tools.  

Anyway, I can't wait to use it tomorrow!  I'll report back!


----------



## Addie

Jen, yay! Glad to hear your brush arrived! Can't wait to read your thoughts on it!


----------



## Neo

Woohooooo *Jen*!!!!! So glad you finally got it! You are going to love it, and I can't wait to read you tomorrow and know how you like it! And remember, you will actually need less foundation than you did with your smaller brush . You know, I've had mine for a few weeks now, and I'm still excited about using it every morning, it's just such a pleasure  I'm so happy for you that you finally got it!

*SN*, have you gotten your beast yet?

*Cobbie*, ah, Hawaii... Sigh... I still have regular moments of nostalgia, it was sooo nice! . By the way, have you received your Louise Young brush roll yet?? Do you like it?

Thank you so much for the description of the use of the Guerlain "bronzer" *AddieLove*, and glad to hear you can take the Dior back - these products are all just not that cheap, and way too expensive to lay around not being used! And I'm like you on the foundation! I just can't seem to have a day without it anymore, and before that I NEVER wore any, I didn't even own foundation! How crazy is that?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't know if my BEAST has arrived yet or not because - I'M AT THE BEACH!!!!!     Oh my, we are at a place we've never stayed at before and it is absolutely gorgeous.  We will be coming back here.

I ordered my beast on Sat. 23, so maybe it will be waiting for me when I get home?  That would be a nice end to a lovely vacation.  My pet sitter will probably be wondering what the heck I ordered from England.    

We did a bit of retail therapy on the way here.  Hubby forgets his jacket every time we come!  We stop at Eddie Bauer every time we come and get him another on.  I think it is a conspiracy.  He is trying to get the jacket in every color!!!  BUT, he found a pair of shorts and got some socks and I got three pairs of shorts and two cute cotton tanks.  Hubby rolled his eyes and said "all of this because I forgot my jacket" and I told him that next time we shouldn't even pack....just buy once we get here.


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Cobbie*, I'm glad you like it, as I may have ordered it too, a few days ago, along with a "couple" of other brushes, and also intend to use it for travel only . Thankfully, my Beast fits in one of the few brush slots of my regular travel makeup bag, but sometimes I want to take more brushes than I have space for in that bag, and also, for when I move 

*SN*, how fun!!!!!! So glad you are there, and that you found cool shopping opportunities on the way ! I'm actually pretty sure you will find your Beast waiting for you when you get back home 

I got my earrings today, and they are adorable, a totally good buy! I was a bit worried that they may be too big or too thick, but they are actually really fine and cute, and I will probably wear them much more often than I thought I would . Thank you for the recommendation of this website *Ayuryogini*!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> *Neo*, you "may have ordered it"?


Yeah well, you know how these things go ...


----------



## cmg.sweet

I gotta plan a couple beach weekends this summer...


----------



## Someone Nameless

Quick check in because all of you will appreciate this.  I opened the cabinet to get a glass after we were all settled in the condo and my husband heard me go - SQUEEEEEE!  Tervis tumblers!!!  Most condo rentals have inexpensive glasses but this condo owner knows how to spoil her guests!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I haven't been on KB too much the past couple of weeks. I've been sick again and just trying to get well. Anyway, the MAC pencil I use is their Chromographic pencil in the lighter shade (think it's NC15/20, but can't remember). It's come out twice as LE on the website and at counters,  but if you have a PRO store near you it's permanent there. Good luck I hope you can find one! Which Dior bronzer did you get and not like? I've got my eye on Dior Aurora and Chanel Bronze Rose. But I don't need either, as I've got a couple I really like already (& honestly I don't use bronzer all that much).


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, no worries! Sorry to hear you're sick again! I hope it's nothing too serious. And I hope you feel better soon!
Ah, thank you! I don't have a pro store near me, so I'll wait for it to come out as LE again. Regarding the Dior bronzer, I got the darker one. I believe it's called Sunset. On me it looked orange, which is a shame. I looked at the Aurora, but it seemed too light and pink for me. But if it works for your skin, that review of it on Makeup Cafe makes it look like the perfect bronzer/blush. I wish it worked for me because it's so beautiful!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> *Ruby*, no worries! Sorry to hear you're sick again! I hope it's nothing too serious. And I hope you feel better soon!
> Ah, thank you! I don't have a pro store near me, so I'll wait for it to come out as LE again. Regarding the Dior bronzer, I got the darker one. I believe it's called Sunset. On me it looked orange, which is a shame. I looked at the Aurora, but it seemed too light and pink for me. But if it works for your skin, that review of it on Makeup Cafe makes it look like the perfect bronzer/blush. I wish it worked for me because it's so beautiful!


Thanks AddieLove, I'm feeling better but not 100% yet. I've been under a tremendous amount of stress and managed to get shingles as a result  I was lucky to get diagnosed quickly and got started on the anti-viral w/in 48 hrs which has helped but when they say the pain can be brutal they aren't kidding!! Anyway, I think the worst is behind me now. I'm sorry that the Sunset shade didn't work for you. I thought it looked a bit orange-y on Cafe Makeup's site too. Did you see that incredible bronzer overview and comparison on The Beauty Look Book? She compared the 2 Diors, 2 Chanel and the new Guerlain bronzer. I wonder if you could order from the MAC PRO site? Might be worth checking out. How did you like the nude Tarte pencil?


----------



## hudsonam

Ruby, I hope you're feeling better soon!!

Thanks to you people  I just ordered the Mally set on QVC. I couldn't pass up easy pay. LOL! I just hate paying for shipping AND tax.


----------



## Jen

I'm so sorry to hear that *Ruby*! I hope you feel better soon. My roomate in college got shingles, I felt so bad for her, she was in constant horrifying pain!! I hope yours isn't as bad!

I am in serious LOVE with the Coco Beau brush, I totally get it. It felt like it went on SO much faster, and you guys are right - somehow you do use less foundation. I've used it once and already know I'm in love! I'm kind of sad I don't ever use makeup on Sundays!!

On another note, the Mally mascara went in the trash today. I had both my parents and my husbands over for dinner tonight. I was cutting onions, my eyes watered - to make a long story short I am STILL digging out mascara flakes out of my eyes. It was awful. I ate dinner with one eye closed, and now it's all swollen. I don't understand the obsession with the Mally, I have used drugstore brands most of my life and have never, ever had flake issues with one of them. There were flakes before I was done putting it on! It's now in the trash!! I miss my Guerlain.....but I'm go through the rest of my sample kit before I give up.


----------



## skyblue

I just get home from the beach and *Someone Nameless* arrives If I'd known you were coming we would have waited! It was a total blast! The weather was *GORGEOUS*!!! We did a lot of walking on the beach and playing in the pool. I must admit we did a wee bit of shopping, too! 

*Ruby*, I am so sorry to learn about your shingles! Get well soon!

*Jen*, I am sorry the Mally mascara was a bust for you! I have shed many a tear in my Mally and NEVER had flakes or runs!!! Perhaps you got a bad tube.

No beast for me, but I am highly envious! Enjoy!


----------



## Neo

Oh no *Ruby*, I'm so sorry you have been through such a rough time! I really hope you feel much better soon, and that this will just be a bad memory. I think you not only need, but actually deserve a new beautiful bronzer at this point 

*Jen*: LOL, and welcome to the club!!!!!!!!  isn't the Beast simply amazing? You know how I console myself on Sundays (don't make up on Sundays either, surprise !): I give my beautiful, lovely Beast (aka my BFF ) a well deserved weekly bath . Every Sunday morning, I wash all my brushes and then lay them all flat in a row to dry . The Beast needs almost a full day to dry, but at least I'm sure that by Monday morning it's ready for use again.

I'm so sorry about your Mally mascara, that's really too bad - not only that it flakes and doesn't look good, but I find it actually very worrisome that your eye is now all swollen. Please be careful with that, and make sure your eye is really 100% clean tonight, and be gentle when washing it up, you don't want an infection on top of that 

*Hudsonam*, yaayyyyyyy on your Mally order (just be careful when you try the mascara!!!!)! Let us know how you like everything when yo get it please - so far I only caved on the Poreless Defender from Mally, but I totally love that one, it's such a weird but amazing product!

*Skyblue*, welcome back ! Glad you had such a great time at the beach, and please do tell us more about your shopping . When are you placing your Beast order already??


----------



## Jen

Of COURSE you don't make up on Sundays *Neo*, how funny! It's the day for our skin to breathe! I plan on washing mine tomorrow as well, and have been trying to be better about doing it every week. I'm getting better about using the daily cleaner too. I think my eye is swollen because I spent two hours rubbing and digging flakes out, at least I hope so! I'll be careful!! All makeup is removed and I think all flakes are out.

No one else seems to have the flake issue, so maybe it was a bad tube. Too bad if so, I will not be trying it again. I have really liked other Mally products, I still use the eye and face primer every day, and even use the eye primer as eye cream at night I love it so much. And I will never be without the poreless defender!

Seriously to all considering the big fat beast - get it. One day with it has put me on the bandwagon!! Especially if you have the Chanel VLA......


----------



## Ruby296

Thank you EVERYONE for the kind words and get well wishes! I really appreciate them and I feel better already  Jen, so sorry to hear of the painful experience w/the Mally mascara, don't blame you for tossing it out. Hope your eyes feel better soon. You are sorely tempting me w/talk of The Beast!!


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> Oh no *Ruby*, I'm so sorry you have been through such a rough time! I really hope you feel much better soon, and that this will just be a bad memory. I think you not only need, but actually deserve a new beautiful bronzer at this point
> 
> *Jen*: LOL, and welcome to the club!!!!!!!!  isn't the Beast simply amazing? You know how I console myself on Sundays (don't make up on Sundays either, surprise !): I give my beautiful, lovely Beast (aka my BFF ) a well deserved weekly bath . Every Sunday morning, I wash all my brushes and then lay them all flat in a row to dry . The Beast needs almost a full day to dry, but at least I'm sure that by Monday morning it's ready for use again.
> 
> I'm so sorry about your Mally mascara, that's really too bad - not only that it flakes and doesn't look good, but I find it actually very worrisome that your eye is now all swollen. Please be careful with that, and make sure your eye is really 100% clean tonight, and be gentle when washing it up, you don't want an infection on top of that
> 
> *Hudsonam*, yaayyyyyyy on your Mally order (just be careful when you try the mascara!!!!)! Let us know how you like everything when yo get it please - so far I only caved on the Poreless Defender from Mally, but I totally love that one, it's such a weird but amazing product!
> 
> *Skyblue*, welcome back ! Glad you had such a great time at the beach, and please do tell us more about your shopping . When are you placing your Beast order already??


Oh no, has everyone had problems with their Mally mascara?


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> Oh no, has everyone had problems with their Mally mascara?


Not at all, quite the opposite actually! Most are obsessed with it. It was either me, or a bad tube. I bet you'll love yours! Did you get the TSV from QVC? I saw it, looks like a great kit.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

hudsonam said:


> Oh no, has everyone had problems with their Mally mascara?


No, not at all! I LOVE mine!


----------



## corkyb

Ok, ladies.  I have a several hundred dollar gift card burning a hole in my pocket at saddleback.com.
I am thinking I have to have the tote bag.  Which color would you get since I have been six months or more trying to decide on a color.


----------



## cmg.sweet

corkyb said:


> Ok, ladies. I have a several hundred dollar gift card burning a hole in my pocket at saddleback.com.
> I am thinking I have to have the tote bag. Which color would you get since I have been six months or more trying to decide on a color.


You have a gift card to spend at a church?  Sorry, couldn't resist...

I'd go with the tobacco, but I've just got a thing for light brown leather. You'd probably get the most verstility out of the carbon black.


----------



## Jen

My vote is for tobacco also!  I think it goes best with any color.


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, oh no! I got shingles when I was in high school, but I was also lucky to get diagnosed quickly. I'm glad to hear you are feeling better.
I did! I was really happy to see that. It's just hard to see from swatches which is the best for you, but I did notice the Sunset looked a tad orange on her skin.
True, but I was hoping to experiment a bit with the MAC eyeliner in person before buying.
I'm liking the Tarte pencil more and more. When I first applied it at home, I thought it was too light. But if I just apply it once over the waterline (don't go back and forth to bring more colour forward), I find it adds just enough product to brighten without looking unnatural. It's a keeper for me. But I'm still going to check out the nude MAC one you have whenever it comes back out. 

*Paula*, I love the tobacco colour as well.

Okay, I've been looking through the old posts raving about those foundation brushes. I was thinking about just picking up a Sephora foundation brush if I really wanted one (the airbrush one), but it'll probably be almost the same price as The Beast so &#8230;
Regarding the two brushes, when they're washed do you notice a difference in shape or fluffiness? I read a comment that said that about The Beast.

Just something I have to rave about: Have I mentioned how much I love MAC's eyebrow pencil? It's one of those twist ups. And although it seems like I'll be going through the product fairly quickly, it's made me actually look forward to doing my eyebrows, which used to be my most hated task because I could never seem to get them to match! I don't know what it is with this pencil, but it's so much easier for me to do my eyebrows just the way I want them.

Has anyone tried the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfectors? Lisa Eldridge loves them. From what I've read, you can use it as a highlighter and you can mix it in with your foundation or even use it as your moisturizer. Although, I think it might be a bit too much for the whole face as a moisturizer. There are several different colours, and I'm having a terrible time deciding which one I like the best. The colours are Pearl, Rose Quartz, Opal, Gold and Topaz. I think I'll skip Pearl since I have something very similar by Lancome; I think Rose Quartz as a highlighter is for cooler skin tones, so that's not for me.
I'm leaning towards Opal, but all the colours are really so beautiful. I keep waffling.
Or maybe I want the NARS Multiple in St. Barts.


----------



## Neo

Hi *AddieLove*! Not sure what comment you read on the Beast and what happens to it when it gets washed, but I've been washing mine once a week since I got it, and it's absolutely exactly the same as the day I got it. The hair is actually pretty densely put together, even though super soft, and I don't think that it could even dry in a different shape or with more or less fluff if you wanted it to 

The only thing is that it needs almost a full 24 hours to dry, it's just that thick, so it's something you want to know when you decide to wash it - which is why I wash mine every Sunday, as I don't make up on that day, and let it dry till Monday morning when it's good to go again. During the week, I just wipe it on a tissue sprayed with the Sephora daily cleanser after each use.

I say go for it, you won't regret it - but the 2 weeks wait will kill you, LOL. If you order tonight, it will already be Monday early morning in the UK, and they may ship it out to you right away (which is what happened for me)


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, yikes, shingles in HS...glad you were diagnosed quickly too. I'm glad to hear you like the Tarte pencil. I saw the tester at Sephora but they were OOS. Good to know that's permanent when I run out of the MAC version. I've never tried the Becca Skin Perfectors but I've seen Lisa E use them in her videos and they look great. 

Corky, I have the small pouch in Tobacco and the big wallet in Chestnut. I like the tobacco 
leather better, it's more matte vs the chestnut's sheen. 

Cobbie, thanks, it's good to be back here checking in more often!


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, I saw the comment on here: http://camiloveskiwi.blogspot.com/2010/12/introducing-coco-beau-pro-big-fat-firm.html
It's the last comment at the bottom of the page.
I'm glad to hear you aren't having that problem!
I'm still thinking about it! I mean, I don't really need a foundation brush, but if it does save on foundation, then it seems like it would be worth it. And for a foundation brush of that size, it's really not expensive.

*Cobbie*, hearing how you two apply your moisturizer with it and then foundation is tempting me more and more. I'm trying this new moisturizer during the day, and it's in a pot. I hate dipping my fingers in it. Dipping a brush in it seems less bad.

*Ruby*, I was very lucky. I didn't have any pain with it whatsoever. But I've heard it can be extremely painful. Actually, now that I think about it, I think it was middle school when I got it. Anyway, have you had chickenpox? I know most people get it when they're little, but I was told that if you haven't had chickenpox, it can follow shingles. So you'd need to get the vaccine. 
Sometimes I think Lisa Eldridge could rave about dirt and I would buy it.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Thanks so much for everyone's input on the dresses! It was very helpful. 

My boyfriend informed me today that his mother doesn't feel it's "appropriate" for me to attend the rehearsal dinner "because it's more intimate and should only be family and close friends". So, naturally I will not be attending. I didn't have a big wedding replete with rehearsal dinner, nor have my sons, so I'm a little shaky on what's appropriate, but I was fairly certain that the significant others of the wedding party were usually invited. I could be wrong though. A question for Emily Post, I suppose!

I'm a little unsure what the heck I'm supposed to do while everyone else is at the dinner, but hey I'll have a decent hotel room in a city I've never been in, so I'm sure I can find something to do. It's amazing what you can do with cab fare, a credit card and a sense of adventure!

I'm toying with skipping the the whole wedding thing and just taking a week of vacation by myself to visit family. I sent all the dresses back except for the one with the black top and printed red and black skirt. I kept it because it fits well, I love the colors, and it had a really attractive clearance price (less than $20). 

I resisted on the TSV Mally kit. I've really got to start watching my money, and I don't *need* a thing make-up wise. It sure was a cool it though and I almost pulled the trigger!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh my, Hippie2Mars. I'm so sorry but it sounds like your boyfriend's mother is the queen matriarch and rules the roost!  I would think you absolutely fall into the 'close friends' category from the sheer fact that you have been with her son for 2 years.  I don't really know all about your relationship, but I wish your boyfriend will stand up to her and insist that you come.  Obviously she has not met you so she does not realize how gorgeous you are.

This must be a huge disappointment and I'm so sorry!!!  Put the cute dress on and dress up and enjoy yourself whatever you decide to do.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Sn said what i was thinking...but didnt want to post as i figured my own mil issues were clouding my opinion. I may have to buy an ipqd while in nyc...this tiny keyboard is driving me bonkers!

I'm glad you kept that dress, that is a fabulous price and i'm sure it looks great on you!


----------



## Andra

Thanks everyone for the positive comments on my Camaro.  I am still in awe that I actually have one and I feel like a princess when I get in it - even if I'm just driving to work 
DH drove it yesterday when he went out to pick up supper and I was taking out the trash and stuff so I just watched him back out of the garage and drive down the street...  I just love it and I think it's the most beautiful car I've ever seen (can you tell I'm biased?).
Now I'm starting to get emails from companies that sell aftermarket accessories and things with Camaro logos... I may be in trouble!!


----------



## Jen

I'm sorry to hear that *Hippie*, I was sort of offended for you when I read that. I haven't been to many rehearsal dinners, but at my own significant others of anyone invited were more than welcome. It was close friends and family only at the rehearsal dinner - but that included their partner as well. My brother in law had been with his girlfriend for 6 months and I had no problem. When I was researching who was appropriate to invite, I read several times that ANYONE from out of town should be invited to the rehearsal dinner. I didn't push it quite that far, but pretty close. I wouldn't blame you at all if you skipped the whole deal and did something YOU want to do.

Day 2 of my BFF brush, and I just love it. I washed it yesterday (boy it DOES take forever to dry!) and it's exactly the same. I only used it once before I washed it so I can't say really, but I can't say it felt different at all. It's just great, everyone contemplating just get it! My Sigma foundation brush looks just ridiculous next to it. Think about how long it will last, it's TOTALLY worth the cost!!

I don't know if everyone gets ebates e-mails, but they're having a deal for their 12th birthday that 112 stores (including SEPHORA) have 12% cash back right now.


----------



## Asphodel

Wow *Hippie*, I'm sorry to hear that! I, too, am a little offended on your behalf. It is absolutely appropriate for the significant other of a family member to be invited to the rehearsal dinner. Etiquette aside, I think it's just the right thing to do.

I was so terribly behind on the thread but I am all caught up now. Unfortunately because I was so far behind I don't think I can reply to everyone individually, but I was glad to get caught up with what everyone has been buying/considering/enabling.


----------



## mlewis78

I've been avoiding this thread for months, because I don't have money for stuff.  I just read the last three pages.

I bought a Body Shop lipstick for the first time on Saturday.  It's awful!  Smells like a crayon and doesn't go on smoothly.  Color is good (bronze).  Has anyone else used them?  It's as if you have to put on liner or primer to make it go on right, but I'm not shelling out more for that.  I also bought a tube of lip gloss, which is just fine.  I like Origins lipsticks but haven't been near one of their stores (or a department store) for a while.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I arrived home from the beach today and was happy to see a package that had come in the mail, however it was not the Beast.  Looking through my mail I did find a notice that a package was being held for me at the post office.  I went immediately to get it and waited, and waited, and waited, and waited some more.    Two people in the post office were searching for my package and could not find it. 

One girl came back out and said she had made a copy of the card I brought for pickup and she wanted my phone number so that she could call me when she had a chance to check with the carrier.  I had already waited that long so I requested that she call the carrier on her cell phone (I know she has one because I've seen her talking on it and texting while stopped at my mailbox.  )

She couldn't get the carrier.  Another person from the post office got involved and after searching the entire BACK of the post office they walked back up to the windows where I was waiting and THERE WAS my package on a counter behind the windows.  WHEW!!!  I was beginning to worry.

Finally the Beast is in my hot little hands.  It's big but about what I was expecting.  Although I hate to have to go back to work after a wonderful holiday, I can't wait to try it in the morning!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, I did have chickenpox when I was very young, so at least I don't have to worry about that. You were very lucky not to have any pain w/your shingles! 

Hippie2M, add me to the list of women here who was hurt for you in regard to your not being invited to the rehearsal dinner. I hate to say it, but your BF's mother sounds like a pretty controlling person. I am definitely biased as I cannot stand my soon to be ex-MIL (I call them the outlaws). One reason I got shingles is b/c I'm divorcing my husband as he's a terribly abusive alcoholic & his parents blame me...oh well such is life.


----------



## Someone Nameless

(((((Ruby)))))  I'm so sorry to hear that you are dealing with all of this.


----------



## mlewis78

cmg.sweet said:


> Sn said what i was thinking...but didnt want to post as i figured my own mil issues were clouding my opinion. I may have to buy an ipqd while in nyc...this tiny keyboard is driving me bonkers!
> 
> I'm glad you kept that dress, that is a fabulous price and i'm sure it looks great on you!


Did you buy an ipad in NYC? Maybe the Apple stores have them by now, but I haven't heard. Let us know! They've only gotten them now and then and sell out immediately and have none for rest of the day. I read in the NY Times that there are certain people who stand in line from the night before, buy them, and send them to China for resale.


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> (((((Ruby))))) I'm so sorry to hear that you are dealing with all of this.


Thank you. It's been over a year now and I just want it to be over with. I'm sick of lawyers and law guardians and the excruciating slow pace that this process is moving at.


----------



## Neo

*Ruby*, I'm so sorry you have to go through all of this, but at the same time I totally admire you for having the strength to get out of it, which is not always as easy as one imagines. I'm very happy for you that this is the end of this particular road, and it can all only go uphill from there . Stay strong!


----------



## Jen

^ Exactly what Neo said! *Ruby*, I'm so sorry to hear you're goimg through this. But I'm so happy you're getting out of there!! Like she said, it only gets better from here.


----------



## Neo

*Hippie2MARS*, like everybody else here, I'm just in shock that you are not invited to the rehearsal dinner - but I also think that you will probably have more fun doing something else, just for you, under the circumstances!

And you did well to keep at least one of the dresses - I'm sure you will have much more enjoyable opportunities to wear it


----------



## Neo

*SN*, woohoooooo on your BEAST!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I can't believe the ordeal you had to go through to actually get to it, seriously! But now I can't wait for you to actually try it and let us now what you think 

*Mlewis*, as far as I know, no iPads available in store as of yet in NYC, but the wait time when you order on line has reduced a lot (down to 1-2 weeks now). I know you don't want to order online but want to pick it up in store, but according to the Apple Store geniuses, it may be another month or so before that's possible


----------



## mlewis78

Hi Neo.  I may soon cave and order since it's only 1-2 weeks (even at MacMall online).  I decided around Christmas time that I wanted an ipad when they come out with new one and still haven't bought it.  Have been denying myself lots of things because of my job status (temp, no benefits, low pay).  Oh, and then I had to pay federal and state tax $1400 (can't afford being poor!  -- no tax shelter, not even 401(K) as a temp), so I waited.


----------



## Ruby296

Neo and Jen, thanks so much for your encouraging words. This has been a very difficult process. Divorce is bad enough under general circumstances but when you're dealing w/an addict there's a multitude of irrationality and insanity. We have 2 daughters and they are innocent victims. I would do anything to make it go away, but it's really better in the long run as we no longer walk on eggshells waiting for him to explode.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Someone Nameless said:


> (((((Ruby))))) I'm so sorry to hear that you are dealing with all of this.


Yeah, that.


----------



## skyblue

I am so sorry to read about you being slighted on dinner invitation, *Hippie*! She sounds very controlling! I am sure you will be able to adequately entertain yourself instead and have a lot more fun! Keep your chin up and don't let her bother you! You know she is probably just jealous!

*Ruby*, I can only imagine the physical and emotional pain you are experiencing! I hope it is all over soon and that you are able to make a better life for you and your children!

*SN*, how in the world could they misplace THE BEAST? I am so happy to hear it is in your hot little hands! I can't wait to hear the first day report!


----------



## Someone Nameless

And the report is:  I LOVE IT!!!  HARD!!!

I didn't expect to love it this much, but my makeup looks better than it has in a long time.  It's so quick and easy and the finish is flawless.  What's not to love?  It makes me love my VLA foundation even more too.  It was expensive and it was a long wait, but it was worth it.

My poor little Estee Lauder foundation brush is now pouting.


----------



## Jen

YAAAAY!!!!  I KNEW you would!  As soon as I used it I understood too.  I'm so happy to hear you love it too!  It's totally worth it, and worth the wait.  I now know what Neo meant when she said she looks forward to using it every morning!  I also understand those who use it with moisturizer just to use it more.  BEST BRUSH EVER!!!!  My Sigma brush is also in the corner pouting!


----------



## Someone Nameless

It also makes me wonder what other fabulous items I missed because I wasn't paying attention or didn't think I needed it.


----------



## Andra

I've been trying to figure out how to say this, but I think a lot of you have come up with better words than I could...
*Hippie*, I'm sorry that your boyfriend's mother is such a controlling person and that you are left out of the dinner invitation. I don't know the circumstances, so I don't know if it's right to expect your boyfriend to stand up to his mother, but that might make things even worse. So good for you in taking the high road and deciding to just do something for yourself!

*Ruby*, I'm sorry about your situation also. It's brave of you to get out of a bad relationship. If you want, you can head over to the Prayer Requests thread and post too. We have a very dedicated group of prayer warriors who can definitely offer additional encouragement and support. Here is the link:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7085.2275.html

And in the spirit of Accessories Anonymous, I purchased the new Cars album as soon as I got up this morning. I am really liking it! Link is to the CD, but I just got the MP3 album, and if you are really into music, you can get it on vinyl!


----------



## Jen

I forgot to mention earlier - I'm really close to just giving up and going back to the Guerlain mascara. I've now tried 5 of the samples and have hated them all. The one I was most looking forward to trying is terrible. Today I tried Tarte's lights camera lashes and while it's better than some it just doesn't do it for me. I went and spoiled myself!! *Neo*, let me know if you try and like the Chanel. I have a bunch of Sephora returns so I may run up to one tomorrow. I am going to Florida on saturday and want my mascara  !


----------



## Neo

*SN*, I'm so excited for you that you love your Beast!!!!!! I swear, it makes me happy to use it every morning 

*Jen*, I haven't been back to visit Raymond yet, but hopefully soon (as soon as I get my Louise Young order, as I promised him I would bring them to him to see, as he was interested in replacing his own brushes, lol), and I will definitely report back as soon as I do!


----------



## ayuryogini

Cobbie said:


> *Hippie2MARS*, I'm sorry about this latest development with the wedding. ......Family dynamics can be interesting. Taking the high road will pay off in the end.


Me, too. Weddings seem to bring out the worst in some people. Do something nice for yourself.

Where does one get this beast brush? Do you have to order it from the Coco Beau website?
Does anyone not like it? I suppose if I'm investing in VLA foundation it will be worth it?

I'm looking for a recommendation for an eyeliner pencil in purple; I only put the color because I've noticed that sometimes the pigment makes a difference, but if you have one you really like, it doesn't matter the color.
So far I've used Lancome Le Crayon Khol (not enough pigment), Laura Mercier Kohl Eye Pencil (transfers to upper lid), MAC Powerpoint Eye Pencil (didn't last ) and BobbiBrown Kohl pencil (no longer made). My favorite eyeliner is the BobbiBrown liquid gel liner that you apply with a brush, but I really like to have a pencil liner for those days I'm in a hurry. I would love any recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## Neo

ayuryogini said:


> Me, too. Weddings seem to bring out the worst in some people. Do something nice for yourself.
> 
> Where does one get this beast brush? Do you have to order it from the Coco Beau website?
> Does anyone not like it? I suppose if I'm investing in VLA foundation it will be worth it?
> 
> I'm looking for a recommendation for an eyeliner pencil in purple; I only put the color because I've noticed that sometimes the pigment makes a difference, but if you have one you really like, it doesn't matter the color.
> So far I've used Lancome Le Crayon Khol (not enough pigment), Laura Mercier Kohl Eye Pencil (transfers to upper lid), MAC Powerpoint Eye Pencil (didn't last ) and BobbiBrown Kohl pencil (no longer made). My favorite eyeliner is the BobbiBrown liquid gel liner that you apply with a brush, but I really like to have a pencil liner for those days I'm in a hurry. I would love any recommendations. Thanks.


Yes, you can only order the Beast from the Coco Beau website, unfortunately. And it will take 2 weeks from order date to delivery - but it's totally worth it 

As for eyeliner, I LOVE the Urban Decay 24/7 Glide On Eyeliner crayons. Super smooth, long lasting, and waterproof, so no smudging. The Rockstar is a beautiful dark plum color, and the Crash is the same color with some sparkly stuff. You should definitely check those out! I have both the Rockstar and Crash, but also the Zero (black) and Oil Slick (black with sparkles). I love them all


----------



## Vegas_Asian

bought this tshirt during today's WootOff:
the mother of all zombie tshirts


----------



## Ruby296

Skyblue, thank you. It's been tough but I'm so fortunate to have the wonderful support of my family and friends. My kids are only 7 & 10, unfortunately I've got quite a few years ahead of me in which I'll have to deal w/the ex but I'm looking forward to the day when I'll truly be free of him.

Andra I really appreciate your kindness. I have not been to the prayer thread but will check it out. Honestly I can use all the prayers I can get right now.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I purchased the Sleep Innovations Memory Foam mattress from Amazon and it was delivered today.  Hubby and I just got it unboxed (that was amazing) and into the guest room.  We both stretched out on it and it feels great!  So far we are both very impressed.  We may sleep in the guest room this weekend and check it out.


----------



## Jane917

Ruby, I am truly sorry for your situation. I have been there, done that. However, my kids were older. You will come out of this realizing what a strong woman you are. YOU WILL ENDURE!


----------



## Addie

*H2M*, I can't believe that! I'm with the rest: I think it's absolutely appropriate to bring significant others. If you decide not to go, I hope you have a good vacation!

*SN*, that's quite a journey for your poor little brush; I'm glad you finally got it and that you love it!

*Ruby*, I'm so, so sorry to hear you are dealing with this! I can't imagine what it must be like for you. I'm thinking of you and your little ones, and I hope it gets better for you soon.

*Ayuryogini*, I'm with *Neo*. I love my 24/7 Rockstar one. I may have to pick up Crash as well since I like Oil Slick.

Well, I thought about going out today to get some errands done and whatnot, but when I woke up this morning, I realised I slept terribly wrong last night (my pillow was bunched up awkwardly underneath my neck for some reason), and now I can barely turn my head. Anyone know of any home remedies to help ease the pain? I tried Motrin (all I had) and wet and dry heat, but it doesn't seem to be doing much. Here's hoping for improvement tomorrow.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Addie, if you can get someone to massage it, you can work it out.  Have them take their thumb or their index and middle finger and do deep tissue massage (it WILL hurt if they are right on the painful spot) and deeply massage it for a few minutes.  That will get the blood flowing and work it out.

My coworker wears many hats and has done this for me on occasion.  It DOES help work it out and by the next day it's gone completely. That is so painful.  I hope you can get some relief.


----------



## Jen

Sorry to hear that *Addie*! I have chronic neck problems so I totally know how you feel. Typically when it happens to me I try to stretch it as much as possible while being super gentle. Side to side, front to back, slowly. It'll help loosen it up. Keep heating it and take an anti inflammatory like advil. Then just wait for it to loosen it up! Bummer, I hate that!

We've been talking over in the purse thread, but I'm ordering my Opelle bag today. And I think I'm going to Sephora after work, I get off at 4:00 today. I have a bunch of returns, and only plan on getting the Guerlain mascara (we'll see about that....!) I actually used another sample this morning, the Buxom, and I actually really like it! Not as much as the Guerlain, but it's the best one I've tried yet. Does anyone else use that one?


----------



## Asphodel

*Ruby*, I'm so sorry to hear of what you're going through.  My thoughts are with you and your kids.
________________________________________________________________________________

*Ayuryogini* (can I call you Ayu?, hehe) I second (third?) the Urban Decay recommendation. I went to Ulta to buy a purple eyeliner - because of this thread, of course - and while I couldn't choose between the different shades of purple at the time, I did buy a green one and I absolutely love it. It goes on so smoothly and lasts all day.

*Addie*, sorry to hear about your neck pain! Can you make a quick visit to the chiropractor?

*SN* - I'm glad you finally got the "beast" and love it. Are you using it for moisturizer as well as the VLA?

*Vegas_Asian* - I love the zombie cupcakes! They're cute! (Can't believe I'm using "cute" and zombie" in the same response.)

*Jen*, I haven't been participating in the purse thread. What's an Opelle bag?


----------



## Jen

Asphodel said:


> *Jen*, I haven't been participating in the purse thread. What's an Opelle bag?


This....but I'm getting nickel hardware.


----------



## Asphodel

Jen said:


> This....but I'm getting nickel hardware.


That's gorgeous! Good choice on the nickel hardware.


----------



## Jen

Neo is getting the black one with silver hardware too!! We're twins, but we do have _some_ differences.....


----------



## skyblue

*Addie*, I can totally relate to your neck pain. I have had that several times and had to lift my head off the pillow with my hands!  Massage, ibuprofen, and heat are what helped me.

*Jen*, I am loving your bag. I really prefer nickel hardware on my handbags, too!

*SN*, lucky you with your memory foam mattress!  I have to be content with the memory foam mattress pad for now. It's actually quite comfortable. I can't sleep without it. Most mattresses hurt my boney hips.


----------



## Ruby296

Jane, AddieLove, Asphodel, thank you so much for your support. It truly means alot to me. I know that I will survive and come out ok in the end, but it's not how I envisioned my life at all, however I know better things await! Addie I'm so sorry your neck hurts so much. I've slept wrong on occasion too and I know how painful it is. I hope you can work those kinks out soon!


----------



## hudsonam

Ruby296 said:


> Jane, AddieLove, Asphodel, thank you so much for your support. It truly means alot to me. I know that I will survive and come out ok in the end, but it's not how I envisioned my life at all, however I know better things await! Addie I'm so sorry your neck hurts so much. I've slept wrong on occasion too and I know how painful it is. I hope you can work those kinks out soon!


Ruby, I just caught up on posts. I'm so sorry you have to go through this, and your kids. :hug: I hope things improve quickly.


----------



## KindleChickie

I ordered this bike yesterday, it is shipping from UK...


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, get the bag, it's obviously meant to be 

Oh wow *KC*, that bike is adorable!!!


----------



## Jen

I just ordered the Opelle bag, and am hoping *Cobbie* is close behind with her ballet bag  !

Cute bike *KC*!

After my trip to Sephora and ordering the purse I'm cut off!! I got the Guerlain mascara, and ended up loving the meteorites pressed powder! I a lot of times need a little mattifying touch with some coverage during the day. I got the 02. Then.....I fell in LOVE with the Guerlain automatique lipstick in Samsura. It's gorgeous!! I like it even better than the Rouge compact. It's lighter too. I was going to pick up an extra eyeliner, then thought of all of you and picked up the UD pencil in rockstar to give it a shot. As I was checking out I saw a Philosophy kiss me balm with spf 20 in a raspberry color and grabbed that too. I'm awful! Luckily I had some returns so the net damage wasn't all that bad!! Too bad I didn't do this during the 15% off, oh well!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *SN*, your poor baby Beast...having to sit on that shelf while everyone looked for him. He was probably laughing his head off.  I'm so glad you aren't disappointed. My Chanel foundation brush is probably pouting, too, but she'll just have to get over it. They're in the same glass holder and so far no incidents.
> You'll have to let us know how you like your new memory foam mattress.
> Me, too!
> 
> *Vegas_Asian*, cute t-shirt.
> 
> *AddieLove*, I hope your neck is better. I've had that same thing and it's no fun. LOL There's NOTHING small about that brush.
> I just can't get away from this bag!!!!!!   I'm looking at the slightly smaller Large Ballet Bag in bisque.
> 
> Bisque? Glad I didn't see THAT choice!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The sad thing about this tshirt I just ordered....I don't think most of my peers will get it. at least i know KB members and my english professors will


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm loving the BEAST more and more each day that I use it. How on earth did I live all this time without it?  I use it for my moisturizer but I also use it for a bit of Amy Head cream foundation that I put in strategic spots. I just run the brush over the top of the cream and across my face and it's perfect. Then I follow with the VLA.

Now, enablers, I need HELP. Your mission should you choose to accept it - 

I've seen some shoes that I want that I MUST HAVE. They are from Ann Taylor Loft and they are simple black patent flip flop style on a low cork wedge heel. (not over an inch or an inch and a half but just not flat or too tall). They are not on the website.

If anyone knows of a similar style online, please let me know. OR if anyone has an Ann Taylor Loft and happens to see these shoes there in a size 8, I would pay for the shipping. (See? I told you I want these shoes!) I'd also love to know what other colors they come in.

They are similar to this but the straps are skinnier, there's no bow and there's a wedge heel.

http://www.anntaylorloft.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=31597&N=1200016&pCategoryId=3361&categoryId=232&Ns=CATEGORY_SEQ_232&loc=TN&defaultColor=Nude&defaultSizeType=Regular


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I'm loving the BEAST more and more each day that I use it. How on earth did I live all this time without it?  I use it for my moisturizer but I also use it for a bit of Amy Head cream foundation that I put in strategic spots. I just run the brush over the top of the cream and across my face and it's perfect. Then I follow with the VLA.
> 
> Now, enablers, I need HELP. Your mission should you choose to accept it -
> 
> I've seen some shoes that I want that I MUST HAVE. They are from Ann Taylor Loft and they are simple black patent flip flop style on a low cork wedge heel. (not over an inch or an inch and a half but just not flat or too tall). They are not on the website.
> 
> If anyone knows of a similar style online, please let me know. OR if anyone has an Ann Taylor Loft and happens to see these shoes there in a size 8, I would pay for the shipping. (See? I told you I want these shoes!) I'd also love to know what other colors they come in.
> 
> They are similar to this but the straps are skinnier, there's no bow and there's a wedge heel.
> 
> http://www.anntaylorloft.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=31597&N=1200016&pCategoryId=3361&categoryId=232&Ns=CATEGORY_SEQ_232&loc=TN&defaultColor=Nude&defaultSizeType=Regular


*SN*, Mission accepted! You realize you may receive *DOZENS* of these sandals! Hope you *REALLY *like them!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Ugh Oh !! Found this Ad in the paws of the shopping cats this morning !!

Yes, a 24 Karat Gold Kindle !!










http://www.businessinsider.com/this-blinding-24-karat-gold-kindle-will-set-you-back-2000-2011-5


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, re: the Mally kit, so far, so good.  The mascara isn't wowing me yet. It seems like it's a little dry or just not enough mascara on the brush, so I have to apply and apply and apply, but maybe it just needs to get started. The makeup bag is huge, so definitely not for the purse, but the eyeshadow is awesome and the primer is awesome (so far). The eyeliner in black navy isn't really my color, but it's nice to have a change. 

I sent my Opelle Ballet bag back yesterday. I can't wait to hear how you all like the Lotus bag!!


----------



## Jen

Using my Guerlain mascara this morning was like reuniting with my best friend. Yes, it's really expensive. Yes, it's an insanely small amount in the bottle, and yes I swore I was going to search high and low for another cheaper one. But it's amazing. I also felt with the Mally that I just couldn't get enough, then I was doing 2 coats and using my sepra lash pro, it took forever and then the FLAKES!! The amazing results and time saved on extra coats makes it worth it to me I guess. If Neo falls for the Chanel I'll try that one too, since we're so similar!!

I got a compliment at 8:10 this morning on my new lipstick!! Seriously, if you're looking for a new lipstick, try the Guerlain automatique.

I am also loving my BFF beast more every day too!! I also have no clue how I've lived without it!!

*Napcat*, that's just weird! Some people have too much money I guess......tell those cats to stay away from that!!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> Using my Guerlain mascara this morning was like reuniting with my best friend. Yes, it's really expensive. Yes, it's an insanely small amount in the bottle, and yes I swore I was going to search high and low for another cheaper one. But it's amazing. I also felt with the Mally that I just couldn't get enough, then I was doing 2 coats and using my sepra lash pro, it took forever and then the FLAKES!! The amazing results and time saved on extra coats makes it worth it to me I guess. If Neo falls for the Chanel I'll try that one too, since we're so similar!!
> 
> I got a compliment at 8:10 this morning on my new lipstick!! Seriously, if you're looking for a new lipstick, try the Guerlain automatique.
> 
> I am also loving my BFF beast more every day too!! I also have no clue how I've lived without it!!
> 
> *Napcat*, that's just weird! Some people have too much money I guess......tell those cats to stay away from that!!


Not enough mascara on the *Mally* wand  You gals must have gotten a bad batch. When I remove my wand from the tube there is plenty of mascara on the wand. This reminds me of the women who LOVE the Maybelline Great Lash mascara. I absolutely HATE that one.

*Jen*, I am glad that you have reunited with your Guerlain mascara and are happy once again!


----------



## Jen

I think it might be more the brush than the amount of mascara on it, I just didn't like it.  I NEVER do two coats, and I think most people do that normally.  I'm admittedly very picky about mascara brushes!!!  I hated Diorshow, and that has a HUGE following!  I never liked the Maybelline pink tube either, and that also has a huge following.  Well, I guess we know why there are 450 kinds of mascaras out there!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> I think it might be more the brush than the amount of mascara on it, I just didn't like it. I NEVER do two coats, and I think most people do that normally. I'm admittedly very picky about mascara brushes!!! I hated Diorshow, and that has a HUGE following! I never liked the Maybelline pink tube either, and that also has a huge following. Well, I guess we know why there are 450 kinds of mascaras out there!


This is SO true, *Jen*!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I think it might be more the brush than the amount of mascara on it, I just didn't like it. I NEVER do two coats, and I think most people do that normally. I'm admittedly very picky about mascara brushes!!! I hated Diorshow, and that has a HUGE following! I never liked the Maybelline pink tube either, and that also has a huge following. Well, I guess we know why there are 450 kinds of mascaras out there!


I really miss my favorite Lancome mascara that they discontinued.  It had a brush w/o bristles, but it was three sided and it just coated my lashes so perfectly and nicely. I thought I would hate it when I got it and saw the applicator, but I LOVED it. I'm so mad they took it away.  Now the Bare Escentuals mascara with no bristles I hate, but the applicator was different than the Lancome.


----------



## Jen

I got the lash stash kit simply because I really wanted to try that Bare Escentuals one with no bristles.  It was AWFUL!  
Strangely I got my favorite lipstick at Kohls, and they discontinued it.  I found it on ebay and bought like 6 of them - have you looked for any there?  I hate that!!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I got the lash stash kit simply because I really wanted to try that Bare Escentuals one with no bristles. It was AWFUL!
> Strangely I got my favorite lipstick at Kohls, and they discontinued it. I found it on ebay and bought like 6 of them - have you looked for any there? I hate that!!


There was actually some at an outlet one time but I think it was the wrong color or something. I'd be afraid at this point to get old mascara, since it's been discontinued for probably close to a year or maybe more. And now that I'm looking for it, I remember it did have a comb effect on the wand, but no bristles. I LOVED it.  It was called Fatale:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod32400062&parentId=cat8380731


----------



## Jen

It looks like I'd like that too, what a bummer! You're right, after that long it would just be old. Have you seen this? It doesn't have the 3 sides, but the brush kind of looks similar -


----------



## Someone Nameless

I hate to say it but I use this Maybelline mascara which has no bristles. I alternate between this and The Falsies.


----------



## Jen

I think I used that Define-a-lash for a little while, I think I liked it!


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, I'm so glad you are happily reunited with the Guerlain mascara, but now at least you know that you tried other stuff, and it just didn't work out! Oh, and congratulations on the Rouge Automatique, isn't it lovely? I already have 2 of those, hem, and love them both: the Apres l'Ondee and the Cherry Blossom 

*Napcat*, wow!!!! At least, when the Kindle dies, you could melt it?? 

*Hudsonam*, so glad you like your Mally kit! Incidentally, I passed by a Mally counter on Tuesday, I didn't even know they had those in the wild, lol. I almost stopped to try out the primer (*Jen* loves it, so I will probably love it too, but I am so so happy with the Hourglass Veil that I managed to pass ). I'm still sorry that your gorgeous Opelle purse didn't work out for you . I contacted her yesterday to ask if I could have pewter lining instead of the default black that comes with the black leather, but she answered me this morning that she had almost finished my bag and couldn't change the lining without re-making the whole purse, and that she hoped it wouldn't be a deal breaker for me. I said it was fine, as I only thought of it too late, and really, it is. I'm getting super excited though, and wonder when it will be ready and in the mail


----------



## Jen

I didn't know there were Mally counters either!  I do love the primer, both the face and eye stuff.  I was perfectly happy with the Hourglass for a long time too, and really it isn't THAT big of a difference, I like both.  I'm still using up my Hourglass.  
Oh BOY!  If she's making your purse with silver hardware that means she HAS it and can do mine too!  Sorry to hear yours can't be switched - I find it kind of odd that a black purse would have black lining.  I hope you love it anyway!!!  
I should have known you already had that lipstick, duh!  It's amazing!!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Jen *! I'm sure I will love my new purse . I have another black purse with black lining, and it's actually very classy looking. The only issue is that it is also kind of a black hole type of thing, where it's difficult to find anything as you can't see against the black background. But I have loads of experience finding my stuff by feel with that other purse, so no problem 

I got my first rouge automatique the first day they were available in the US, at Sacks, but rather by chance than intend, lol. I had gone to the Guerlain counter for something different, but ended up trying those (the MUA said I was the first to try!) and of course walked away with one. Later I went back and walked away with a second (LOL) and an eye palette (did I forget to mention that somehow? OOps). The Palette is simply beautiful 










Swatches look like this (but I apply way more sheer!!!!):


----------



## Jen

That is so PRETTY!!!!!!!!!  I love.  If I ever walk by a Guerlain counter you know I'm looking at that!  Gorgeous!!  I should just have you e-mail me everything you use, I always love it   !!  
Now that you mention it I do remember you mentioning you got the automatique.  It's sooooooo lovely!  It's a little redder than I normally wear, so it pops more than I'm used to - but I like it!  Also, it's 1:30 - and all I've done today is apply gloss - it's not as strong as it was this morning, but it's still THERE!  That's just crazy!


----------



## ayuryogini

*Neo*, *Addie* and *Asphodel*, Thanks for the Urban Decay pencil recommendation; I'm going to Sephora tomorrow to pick some up.

Also going to go to Nordstrom to get the Chanel VLA, and wanted to report that I just ordered the Coco Beau Brush!!! I really don't want to look at what it cost, it was bad enough in British Pounds.

Based on what everyone says, I'm thinking of getting the Guerlain mascara, but the Mally is less expensive, or something else....what to do, what to do....
(suggestions)?

*Ruby*, I too am so sorry for the messy divorce; it's hard even under the best of circumstances. 
*
Kindlechickie*, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your bike.. Please, tell us more about it


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> *Neo*, whew! I'm not tempted on the eye shadows, pretty as they are, because I'm still loving my Amy Head ones. However, you and *Jen* have finally worn me down on the mascara.  Which Guerlain mascara? The double-ended one in the gold tube? I'm seeing my stylist during Nordstrom's double points period coming up and am making a list.


I have the gold double ended one, she has the black double ended one. Mine has a mini brush on the other end, hers has a foam tip for darkening the color...I think that's what it's for. I've never tried hers, but I'm just in love with the gold one. It's worth the cost to me! However, I got brown the first time and black the second time, I think I'll probably go back to brown. I've always been a brown mascara person, and I've read several MUAs say that all tones should wear black, so I'm trying it out. I guess it makes them pop more, so it might grow on me!!

*ayuryogini*, CONGRATS on your coco brush! I promise you'll love it, there is just no way you won't! Obviously I love the Guerlain gold tube mascara, and hate the Mally.....but so many tend to love the Mally maybe try that first! I've been using the UD 24/7 pencil for the last few days, I really like it. I'm not sure how I'll feel when it starts dulling though, I feel like it's similar to the formula of the Clinique quickliner, but that one doesn't require sharpening. We'll see! It's definitely a good eyeliner!

I'm pretty excited, after today I have a whole week off of work! I'm headed down to Florida tomorrow to hang out with my mom, brother and grandma (she's 95, we're going to get pedicures together - how cute is that?!), and then I come back Wednesday for our neighborhood garage sale. We have so much stuff I hope to get rid of!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Hey everyone!
Just wanted to say thanks for all the support I've gotten on here regarding the rehearsal dinner. I finally talked to my boyfriend about it after stewing for a couple of days. Long story short, it was a big misunderstanding (dad was concerned about the costs and didn't want ANY significant others to attend...the groom overrode his decision), so I am now going to both the rehearsal dinner and wedding. 

I'm still going home to see my mom, but sadly instead of going casino hopping in Oklahoma, we will be attending a funeral. My dear Aunt Dorothy passed away this morning. I'm glad I was already planning to go home, since my company does not offer bereavement leave for non-immediate family members. 

Hudsonam: why did you send your purse back?

Jen: I hate to say it, but I'm no longer a fan of the Mally mascara. Apparently as the mascara is used more (due to drying out, I'm sure), it starts to flake. I've had raccoon eyes every day and that does not make me happy. I opened my back up tube, only to discover that the lid was cracked and it's already started drying out. Sigh. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, I had to laugh at the "take a photo of your feet" comment. When we were at the beach last week I took a photo of our feet in flip flops as we waited for the sunset. Too funny! 

*Hippie*, I feel so much better for you!! You were putting on such a brave face when we knew you had hurt feelings! I am glad it was just a big misunderstanding!

We could have a series here: *THE MASCARA FILES*.    Too bad the Sephora Lash Sampler doesn't include the Guerlain!

*SN*, any luck on the sandals? I will be out and about in the next few days....


----------



## Asphodel

*KindleChickie* - that bike is so cute! Love it!

*Vegas_Asian* - that looks like a good t-shirt for an English major. Where did you get it?

*NapCat* - Wow, I don't think I would want a 24k gold Kindle but I can't deny that the shopping cats have good taste.

*Jen* - I'm sorry the mascara search didn't yield something that you like as well as the Guerlain but with a smaller price tag. At least you have something that you love in the Guerlain. 

I have been eyeing the Rouge Automatique lipstick online since there are no Guerlain counters within 100 miles of where I live but it's hard to choose colors online and as hot as it is, I'm afraid the lipstick would melt in my mailbox if I had it shipped. Hopefully it will still be available when I finally have an opportunity to go makeup shopping somewhere else. I'm desperate to go to a Guerlain counter and a Chanel counter.

I hope you enjoy your trip to Florida!

*Neo* - I love that Palette!
*
Ayuryogini* - I hope you like the Urban Decay pencil and will post after you purchase to share the color you chose. I also look forward to hearing what you think of the VLA when you try it.

*Hippie* - I'm glad to hear that it was a misunderstanding rather than an intentional slight, and that everything worked out, although it's unfortunate that it caused you stress.  I'm sorry to hear of the passing of your aunt, as well. My condolences to your family.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sandals are suddenly not very important.  We spent the afternoon in the office of the oncologist and hubby has been diagnosed with multiple myeloma.  We appreciate any good thoughts or prayers you have to offer.


----------



## Jen

*Hippie*, I am SO glad to hear that!! That has to make you feel so much better. I'd love to see a picture of you in that hot dress with your hot younger man  ! I'm so sorry to hear about your aunt, but I'm glad you were able to get home for it. And I'm sorry to hear about the Mally mascara, you were so in love with it! Maybe mine was dry from the beginning which is why I got the flakes so bad. I hope you find another one....or jump on the Guerlain bandwagon!!

What a great idea on the picture - I will definitely take one! My Grandma is so sharp and with it, but at 95 you just never know. That would be a great picture to have of the 3 generations of women.

*Asphodel*, looking at the pictures online of the Guerlain automatique I NEVER would have picked the color I got. It looks fuschia in the picture, it's not even close to fuscia! In one of the reviews a woman took a picture of the Samsara, which is more accurate and the one I got. It pops, I love it! It's matte and long lasting. Too bad you don't have a counter or a Sephora anywhere to go try it!!



Someone Nameless said:


> Sandals are suddenly not very important. We spent the afternoon in the office of the oncologist and hubby has been diagnosed with multiple myeloma. We appreciate any good thoughts or prayers you have to offer.


OH NO!!!! That's awful, I'm so, so sorry. You've got them!!!


----------



## hudsonam

Hippie2MARS said:


> Hey everyone!
> Just wanted to say thanks for all the support I've gotten on here regarding the rehearsal dinner. I finally talked to my boyfriend about it after stewing for a couple of days. Long story short, it was a big misunderstanding (dad was concerned about the costs and didn't want ANY significant others to attend...the groom overrode his decision), so I am now going to both the rehearsal dinner and wedding.
> 
> I'm still going home to see my mom, but sadly instead of going casino hopping in Oklahoma, we will be attending a funeral. My dear Aunt Dorothy passed away this morning. I'm glad I was already planning to go home, since my company does not offer bereavement leave for non-immediate family members.
> 
> Hudsonam: why did you send your purse back?
> 
> Jen: I hate to say it, but I'm no longer a fan of the Mally mascara. Apparently as the mascara is used more (due to drying out, I'm sure), it starts to flake. I've had raccoon eyes every day and that does not make me happy. I opened my back up tube, only to discover that the lid was cracked and it's already started drying out. Sigh. Back to the drawing board.


I'm so sorry about your aunt.

Lancome mascara is always a safe bet. I'm not loving the Mally either. It's just ok.

I sent the bag back because it was too difficult to open and close the zipper unless I took half my stuff out.


----------



## Jane917

H2M, I am so glad to hear it was a mis-communication and mis-understanding, not a snub! You will look hot in your new dress!
Sorry about your aunt. Nice of you to be able to be with your mom.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Sandals are suddenly not very important. We spent the afternoon in the office of the oncologist and hubby has been diagnosed with multiple myeloma. We appreciate any good thoughts or prayers you have to offer.


*SN*, of course I will pray for the best possible test results and best treatment for your hubby! Please keep us posted. We all love you and are here for you! (((((HUGS!!!!!)))))


----------



## Neo

Oh no!!!!

*H2M*, I too am so sorry for your loss, and at the same time really happy for you too that the wedding misunderstanding has been cleared. Please take care, and I hope you find comfort in being with your family.

*SN*, all my thoughts are with you, and sending all the good stuff your way and your DH's ((((HUGE hugs))))


----------



## Neo

*Ayuryogini*, you are going to LOVE the Beast, congratulations, and welcome to the Beastie club 

*Cobbie*, what *Jen *said on the Guerlain Mascara. I LOVE the black one, so much so that I'm actually not tempted to try the gold, although I'm pretty sure it's just as good ! I'm very partial to black, and that's all I've ever had and ever will have, I guess. The Black tube, as Jen as so precisely described, has a little foamy sponge thingy at the other end, that you apply on top of the mascara: I find that it makes it blacker, and is also what gives the whole volume (the regular wand starts by making the eyelashes really long and separates them beautifully - it's black too of course!). I also don't do my lower lashes (I think I've tried once, but thought it looked weird on me, lol), only the top 

Thank you *Asphodel*, I have to say that I'm pretty enamored with my new palette (and first eye shadow palette too, incidentally )

*Jen*, I so envy you Florida right now, you have no idea!!!! Enjoy the sun, and happy shopping down there 

I have received my Louise Young brushes and brush roll yesterday, they are beautiful, and so soft, and just wonderful. The powder brush (which is the only one I really needed) is just amazing, soooo soft!!!! I loved my old one for almost 10 years, but couldn't take the shedding anymore, after all these years of wonderful service. I used my new powder brush this morning: the old one felt scratchy in comparison . So I can't remember who was asking for powder brush recommendations a wile back, but I can highly recommend the LY07 now 

I also went by Sephora last night, to return a foot cream I didn't like. Unfortunately, I tried their new Boscia BB creme while there, and had to walk out with it in my purse . I think it's going to be perfect for those hot days when one doesn't want to wear foundation but still needs a little something. I've only had it on for a couple of hours last night, and it just looked very nice and super natural. It has just enough coverage to even out skin tone, and gives a healthy finish. I wouldn't use any powder with it, it gives a Meteorites type of finish on its own, without being sparkly whatsoever. I liked it much more than any tinted moisturizer I have ever tried, and would use it as such. But I will give more details after having it on for a full day, and seeing it on in the daylight - which will happen tomorrow


----------



## Asphodel

Someone Nameless said:


> Sandals are suddenly not very important. We spent the afternoon in the office of the oncologist and hubby has been diagnosed with multiple myeloma. We appreciate any good thoughts or prayers you have to offer.


Oh, *SN*, I'm so sorry! My thoughts are with you and your hubby.


----------



## hudsonam

Someone Nameless said:


> Sandals are suddenly not very important. We spent the afternoon in the office of the oncologist and hubby has been diagnosed with multiple myeloma. We appreciate any good thoughts or prayers you have to offer.


Oh SN, I missed your post before! I will keep your husband in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> I have received my Louise Young brushes and brush roll yesterday, they are beautiful, and so soft, and just wonderful. The powder brush (which is the only one I really needed) is just amazing, soooo soft!!!! I loved my old one for almost 10 years, but couldn't take the shedding anymore, after all these years of wonderful service. I used my new powder brush this morning: the old one felt scratchy in comparison . So I can't remember who was asking for powder brush recommendations a wile back, but I can highly recommend the LY07 now


NO! I'm NOT going there.......(I've been using Sephora's airbrush powder brush and am just FINE with it!)......


----------



## Asphodel

So I know that, as intriguing as the Beast is, it's not suitable for my needs because I use mineral foundation, but my old foundation brush is looking pretty ragged next to the Louise Young brushes. Which LY is best for mineral foundation? I apply the powder in a circular motion if that matters.


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> *Ayuryogini*, you are going to LOVE the Beast, congratulations, and welcome to the Beastie club
> 
> *Cobbie*, what *Jen *said on the Guerlain Mascara. I LOVE the black one, so much so that I'm actually not tempted to try the gold, although I'm pretty sure it's just as good ! I'm very partial to black, and that's all I've ever had and ever will have, I guess. The Black tube, as Jen as so precisely described, has a little foamy sponge thingy at the other end, that you apply on top of the mascara: I find that it makes it blacker, and is also what gives the whole volume (the regular wand starts by making the eyelashes really long and separates them beautifully - it's black too of course!). I also don't do my lower lashes (I think I've tried once, but thought it looked weird on me, lol), only the top
> 
> Thank you *Asphodel*, I have to say that I'm pretty enamored with my new palette (and first eye shadow palette too, incidentally )
> 
> *Jen*, I so envy you Florida right now, you have no idea!!!! Enjoy the sun, and happy shopping down there
> 
> I have received my Louise Young brushes and brush roll yesterday, they are beautiful, and so soft, and just wonderful. The powder brush (which is the only one I really needed) is just amazing, soooo soft!!!! I loved my old one for almost 10 years, but couldn't take the shedding anymore, after all these years of wonderful service. I used my new powder brush this morning: the old one felt scratchy in comparison . So I can't remember who was asking for powder brush recommendations a wile back, but I can highly recommend the LY07 now
> 
> I also went by Sephora last night, to return a foot cream I didn't like. Unfortunately, I tried their new Boscia BB creme while there, and had to walk out with it in my purse . I think it's going to be perfect for those hot days when one doesn't want to wear foundation but still needs a little something. I've only had it on for a couple of hours last night, and it just looked very nice and super natural. It has just enough coverage to even out skin tone, and gives a healthy finish. I wouldn't use any powder with it, it gives a Meteorites type of finish on its own, without being sparkly whatsoever. I liked it much more than any tinted moisturizer I have ever tried, and would use it as such. But I will give more details after having it on for a full day, and seeing it on in the daylight - which will happen tomorrow


*Neo*, please post photos of those luxurious brushes and the roll. I need to live vicariously through you......


----------



## Andra

*Hippie*, I'm glad that you got things worked out and it was a misunderstanding. Please accept my condolences on the loss of your Aunt.

*SN*, I'm sorry to hear of your husband's diagnosis. Sending prayers and healing energy to both of you. I also invite you over to the prayer thread if you need some additional support. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7085.0.html


----------



## Neo

Asphodel said:


> So I know that, as intriguing as the Beast is, it's not suitable for my needs because I use mineral foundation, but my old foundation brush is looking pretty ragged next to the Louise Young brushes. Which LY is best for mineral foundation? I apply the powder in a circular motion if that matters.


*Asphodel*, for mineral foundation, and especially if you like to apply in a circular motion (of course it matters, lol), it seems that the best is the LY34. Apparently it is amazing for that!



skyblue said:


> *Neo*, please post photos of those luxurious brushes and the roll. I need to live vicariously through you......


LOL, I'm on it!


----------



## Neo

OK, so here we go - sorry for the poor quality of the pictures 

From left to right, we have: a mascara wand/brush (I use that to brush my eyebrows, lol), the LY07 powder brush, the LY38 for eyeshadow, the LY19 concealer brush, the LY02 (back up foundation brush, and because I just couldn't resist after having heard and seen so much about it from the Pixiwoo sisters, lol), and the LY34 (which I intend to use with the Chanel creme bronzer). All of, on the famous brush roll. Interestingly, the powder brush doesn't fit in the brush roll, the handle is too big 










Here another picture without the roll, but where you can see the brushes better (from left to right: mascara brush, LY38, LY07, LY19, LY02 and LY34):


----------



## Jen

I can't see ANYTHING ((*la la la la la fingers in my ears eyes closed*))

Those are SO PRETTY!!!  Kind of a bummer the powder brush doesn't fit in there though.  I love my BFF, but wish it fit into my brush roll too.


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> OK, so here we go - sorry for the poor quality of the pictures
> 
> From left to right, we have: a mascara wand/brush (I use that to brush my eyebrows, lol), the LY07 powder brush, the LY38 for eyeshadow, the LY19 concealer brush, the LY02 (back up foundation brush, and because I just couldn't resist after having heard and seen so much about it from the Pixiwoo sisters, lol), and the LY34 (which I intend to use with the Chanel creme bronzer). All of, on the famous brush roll. Interestingly, the powder brush doesn't fit in the brush roll, the handle is too big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here another picture without the roll, but where you can see the brushes better (from left to right: mascara brush, LY38, LY07, LY19, LY02 and LY34):


*Neo*, I am in awe!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, what do you put on with the powder brush.  I'm curious since I know you have Meteorites and the cute pink Meteorite brush, don't you?


----------



## Jen

I think she uses a Chanel loose powder, and I've been meaning to ask about that too.  Do you like it (if that is what you use)?  I've been using Bare Escentuals mineral powder to set, but I would like to try something else I think.


----------



## Asphodel

Thanks *Neo*! I thought it might matter but I wasn't sure. I'm new to the idea of premium brushes since I'm using an old drugstore brush. (shame)

*Skyblue*, the pictures you asked *Neo* to post were helpful to me too, so thank you both. 

I got an email from Alima Pure notifying me that the new tinted lip balms are now available and when I visited the site to check those out, I ended up looking at their brushes too. The expense of the Louise Young is a little concerning (although I'm sure it's totally worth it), so I'm a little torn.

I did buy something nice today - I finally ordered the wallet to match my Coach bag that I bought back in March.


----------



## Jen

*Asphodel*, I was there once too - trust me, in the world of brushes, quality matters!! You'll be amazed. Also, when I ordered my Alima pure samples I got one of their flat top mineral brushes - I hate it. I got their flat top brush for precision application, it's just awful. Then again, I also hated the samples. That was $50 on a brush and samples I'll never see again! I'd go for it with the LY if you're going to do it. On the flipside, the brush I got was new, not the one that they say has a cult following.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, so I am still wanting the shoes from The Loft.

Yesterday as we were leaving the oncologist's office he smiled and winked at hubby and said to me "You are a lot cuter than he is and just in case no one has ever told you, I thought you should know it."  Hubby replied that he already knew it.


----------



## Jane917

Asphodel said:


> I got an email from Alima Pure notifying me that the new tinted lip balms are now available and when I visited the site to check those out, I ended up looking at their brushes too. The expense of the Louise Young is a little concerning (although I'm sure it's totally worth it), so I'm a little torn.


I have a couple of Alima Pure brushes and love them. I have the concealer, brow, and half-round. They are really very nice.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> OK, so I am still wanting the shoes from The Loft.
> 
> Yesterday as we were leaving the oncologist's office he smiled and winked at hubby and said to me "You are a lot cuter than he is and just in case no one has ever told you, I thought you should know it." Hubby replied that he already knew it.


*SN*, You are indeed GORGEOUS!!  Mr Nameless knows he is a lucky guy!


----------



## Jen

*SN*, I'll swing by the Loft that's near me and look for you! Size 8, right? And what smart, smart man your husband is!


----------



## ayuryogini

Someone Nameless said:


> OK, so I am still wanting the shoes from The Loft.
> 
> Yesterday as we were leaving the oncologist's office he smiled and winked at hubby and said to me "You are a lot cuter than he is and just in case no one has ever told you, I thought you should know it." Hubby replie
> d that he already knew it.


You sure deserve them, I hope you find them. A little something to uplift your spirits.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

*Neo*, thanks for posting pics of your beautiful new brushes. 
What does everyone like about the Louise Young brushes. So far, I've used BobbiBrown & MAC brushes, and some eye shadow brushes from Bare Escentuals, but I'm in the market for some new ones, and would love to know more about the LY brushes. Thanks.


----------



## Jane917

If you follow Alima Pure on Facebook, they have a Friday the 13th offer. For an order of $40, the code is lucky13 for $13 off the order. I don't think it is advertised on the website, just on FB.


----------



## Asphodel

Jane917 said:


> If you follow Alima Pure on Facebook, they have a Friday the 13th offer. For an order of $40, the code is lucky13 for $13 off the order. I don't think it is advertised on the website, just on FB.


Oh I wish I had known that!  I placed an order not half an hour ago. I got two of the new lip balms, some blush, and a sample of eye shadow in "Aubergine".


----------



## Neo

*SN*, I like your hubby's oncologist . Is he young and single? Would he move to NYC you think? 

So for those wondering what I do with my powder brush - which is the one and only type of brush I can't live without and have always had, even at a time where it was the only one I had, lol. I use it completely at the end of my make-up routine to blend everything in . I usually have a too heavy hand with the blush (either that or it's invisible, I seem to be incapable to simply apply as it should be). So then I take my powder brush and brush some of it off, and at the same time it blends it in and makes it look like a beautiful natural blush as it makes it be very gradual  (Raymond showed me this trick when I told him I wasn't good with applying blush and hated it when it was too much so always ended up having too little).

And then I just pass it along my whole face, smoothing everything down, and also removing any excess of Meteorites I may have applied (very rare, that!).

*Asphodel*, good quality brushes always pay themselves off in the end - I've had my old Powder Brush almost 10 years, with everyday use and almost weekly baths! Yes I thought it was expensive at the time (and it was, it's just that now they are even more expensive, lol), but in the end, I have no regrets, obviously . And I will say one thing: the LY brushes are truly of exceptional quality, sooooo soft, and for such brushes, actually relatively reasonable. they are also very well balanced, not too light and not too heavy, and I personally like their length too.

If I compare the LY38 with the similar MAC 222 that I also have, I have to say that the LY is much softer. Which one will outlast the other, only time will tell


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, the oncologist is older and has been married for years and probably has daughters your age.   

Skyblue, thank you but he didn't say I was gorgeous, just cuter.  We thought it was funny.

I had to ask that question and now I feel like I absolutely NEED a powder brush.  You are so good with description.

Jen, size 8 it is.  Thank you for checking.  I know they don't come in a box, they were hanging up, but that's all I know other than the description.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Neo, the oncologist is older and has been married for years and probably has daughters your age.
> 
> Skyblue, thank you but he didn't say I was gorgeous, just cuter. We thought it was funny.
> 
> I had to ask that question and now I feel like I absolutely NEED a powder brush. You are so good with description.
> 
> Jen, size 8 it is. Thank you for checking. I know they don't come in a box, they were hanging up, but that's all I know other than the description.


Cuter, perhaps, but still gorgeous!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you.  You are so kind.


----------



## Addie

*H2M*, glad to hear that was the reason behind the rehearsal dinner.
I'm so sorry about your aunt. I'm glad you're able to go and be with your family, though.

*SN*, I'm so sorry this is happening! You and your husband, of course, have my prayers as well. We're all here for you. If there's anything you need, please ask. I know how tough this can be for you and your husband.
And how nice for the oncologist to comment on how beautiful we already know you are!


----------



## Addie

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions about my neck! I've been applying heat often and gently rotating and massaging it. All of it has helped, and it's improved quite a bit. I thought about going to get a professional massage, but I didn't think it was smart for me to drive just yet. I didn't want to accidentally turn my neck too far too fast while driving. I'm thinking about going next week when it's improved some more.

*Jen*, sorry to hear your mascara adventure didn't work, but at least you've found something you love with the Guerlain!
I love that bag!
The meteorites pressed powder seems great. I'm going back and forth between that and MAC's pressed blot powder. I definitely don't need both!
Hope you have fun on your trip!

*KC*, cute bike! That'll be so much fun to show off!

*Neo*, that palette is beautiful! That dark green is just stunning.
I'm looking forward to reading your thoughts on the Boscia BB Cream. I hadn't heard they had come out with one! I had only read about another brand of BB Cream available at Sephora, and it didn't get favorable reviews.
Thanks for the pictures of the brushes! So nice. Now that you have The Beast, the LY02 and the LY34 brush, if you could only have one for foundation, which would it be?
You know, just asking because I'm curious and not because I'm thinking about getting one. 

*Ayuryogini*, hope you like the UD eyeliner! And yay for the Coco Beau brush!


----------



## skyblue

I am having trouble with the *Urban Decay* liner. It works great on the upper water line, but disappears below the lower lashes.


----------



## Neo

*SN*: lol ontheoncologist having daughters my age!!! Oh well, you never know, it was worth asking  

Oh, and you do need a powder brush 

*AddieLove*, so good to hear your neck is already much better. Sadly, these things always take a little while completely getting back to normal . I'm glad you are being patient and taking it slowly, that's really the only way to go!

If I could only have one foundation brush, it would definitely and without question be the Beast, I just love it and find it absolutely perfect for the way I apply liquid foundation. I so look forward to using it every morning, it just makes me happy using it every day . But I kind of suspected that would be the case, and I knew I would probably mainly use the LY34 for application of the Chanel creme bronzer. It would also work well with blush I think, or any kind of mineral powder, and I suspect that I will never regret having gotten it as I can see how I will find a bunch of different uses for that one. The LY02 is really the closest to a really regular, traditional foundation brush, just bigger, but still relatively thin (where the Beast is not only big but also thick). It's really a nice brush, and will be a wonderful backup for when the Beast needs to be washed or hasn't had time to dry properly from it's bath (although I doubt I will ever not plan that well enough for this to happen, lol), but if there was one brush I think I may have a tiny bit of buyer's remorse on, that one would be it, because while I like having it, I really didn't need it.

But then, I know that if you asked *Julip* the same question, she would tell you that her favorite is the LY34, because she used to use mineral foundation and likes to apply all foundations with a rotating movement, and the LY34 is definitely perfect for those twirling movements 

One other thing: while the LY34 is much thicker than the Beast, it is actually also much softer and has more give, so that when you use it without rotational movements, it actually flattens out. I actually find it almost a tad too soft. But maybe that's only because I have by now gotten used to the brush love of my life, the Beast 

Hope the above helps, and that I just haven't confused you even more 

I will definitely report back on the Boscia BB cream tomorrow night, after I've had a chance to wear it for a full day . They did tell me at the Sephora that they had just gotten them in that same day, and when I did a search for it later on, I couldn't find it for sale anywhere except for the Boscia website, and it has only been on sale there since yesterday, and also couldn't find one single review for it. Kind of weird, as I am not usually one to discover these kind of things first, and like to read tons of reviews before buying - but it was so pretty on my hand in the store, that I just couldn't leave without it 

*Skyblue*, oh no!!!!!! That's so strange! Where do you apply it? Do you rub your eyes a lot? I apply it both to top and bottom waterline, and it stays like nothing else before it, for morning to however late at night - it won't go without me removing it. I feel kind of bad because I've been praising that UD pencil so much (ok, because I really like it that much too)


----------



## hudsonam

Asphodel said:


> So I know that, as intriguing as the Beast is, it's not suitable for my needs because I use mineral foundation, but my old foundation brush is looking pretty ragged next to the Louise Young brushes. Which LY is best for mineral foundation? I apply the powder in a circular motion if that matters.


I would love to hear how you like it if you try the LY brush. I use mineral foundation too.


----------



## ayuryogini

Finally made it out to Sephora & Nordstrom and I got the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua and I love it; 
it is really the most amazing foundation I've ever used. 
At Sephora, I asked them for a mascara recommendation specifically for my lashes and they recommended Givenchy so I'm giving it a try. 
Also got some new eyeshadow, I was inspired by Neo, my new shopping guru. I got this Dior eyeshadow palette, Stylish Move, as well as the Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Rockstar, I think it's exactly what I've been looking for. Thank you all for the recommendation.










I've used BobbiBrown exclusively for so long, I felt almost like I was cheating when I bought Chanel VLA, after that, it was easy.

And look what arrived in my mail box today; I've been on the lookout for a cute apron for the longest time; I didn't own one and decided I wanted one. i bought this from etsy about a week ago. I just fell in love with it and it's so beautifully made; it's even lined! It's made by Rosie Ann. Isn't it pretty?


----------



## Ruby296

Ayuryogini, thank you for thinking of me and my daughters. Divorce sucks but this one is off the charts....however I know better things await. Just have to get through the journey.

H2M, I'm glad to hear that you will be attending the rehearsal dinner afterall. And I'm so sorry to hear of your Aunt Dorothy's passing. Will keep you and your family in my thoughts.

SN, I am so sorry to hear of your husband's diagnosis. I will keep you both in my prayers. Sending good thoughts and big (((hugs)))

AddieLove, glad that your neck is on the mend. I have started wearing my hair back in a ponytail now that it's getting warmer and I sometimes wake up w/neck pain if I fall asleep w/out taking it out first. Did you find a new blush/bronzer to replace that Dior Sunset? I really want Aurora, and it's in my cart at Sephora but I haven't pulled the trigger yet. I've seen several great reviews but I can't tell if it's slightly too peach for me. I did go and get that new Lancome blush/bronzer (Island Horizon) at Macy's yesterday. It was a small reward b/c the ex & I reached settlement out of court so we don't have to go to trial & I won't be grilled by his attorney. Saves me more stress, not to mention more attorney and legal fees. 

Neo, your new brushes and roll are beautiful!! They are out of my league right now but someday they will be mine!! Enjoy them


----------



## Asphodel

*hudsonam* - Sure thing! I'm seriously considering it and of course I'll post here if/when I get it. (Probably more like "when" than "if")

*ayuryogini* - I like the eyeshadow palette and I think the Rockstar is a good choice. I'll be interested to hear what you think of the mascara. That is a cute apron! 

Oh, and I'm a little jealous that you got to try the VLA but glad you like it! Are you going to get a "Beast"?

*Ruby* - *hugs* I'm glad to hear that you were able to reach a settlement. I hope things get better soon.

I stopped at Ulta on the way home from work yesterday intending to buy only one (1) Urban Decay eyeliner, but somehow came out with two (in a set with a sharpener for only $29 - great deal since the pencils are usually $18 apiece and the sharpeners $10), and a new concealer. I mentioned to the SA that I wasn't completely happy with the concealer I've been using under my eyes and she recommended Exuviance CoverBlend Multi-Function Concealer. It only comes in four shades but the light shade is just about a perfect match, which is nice. So far I think I like it, but I'm keeping the receipt just in case.

I just wanted to mention how much I enjoy this thread. Not only is it fun to look at everyone's purchases and favorites and get enabled, I really enjoy interacting with all of you.


----------



## unknown2cherubim

Someone Nameless said:


> Sandals are suddenly not very important. We spent the afternoon in the office of the oncologist and hubby has been diagnosed with multiple myeloma. We appreciate any good thoughts or prayers you have to offer.


Your family is in my prayers.

I wanted to report back on My Tarte Lights!Camera!Lashes! mascara because I didn't like it at first. Since then I've changed my mind. I don't know how it has happened but my lashes seem thicker and the mascara does not flake or make me look like a raccoon after awhile. I love it. At $19 it really isn't that expensive. I'll buy it again.



The other Sephora product I'm loving is this:



Sephora Jumbo liners. I'm using them as crease shadow and eye shadow. They're easy on and blend well and stay. Plus they're inexpensive. Win win win, I'd say.

Speaking of sandals, after eyeing these for the past couple of months I finally broke down and bought a pair.



I'm at the point I wear hardly anything but Clarks. They are just so comfortable and practical and I always get complements compliments (sheesh!). I have wide feet but I don't have to order W from Clarks.

_Edited a-cuz I caint speel._


----------



## ayuryogini

Asphodel said:


> *ayuryogini* - Are you going to get a "Beast"?
> ...
> I just wanted to mention how much I enjoy this thread. Not only is it fun to look at everyone's purchases and favorites and get enabled, I really enjoy interacting with all of you.


I ordered a Beast a couple days ago!!
And I agree about the thread, it's a little dangerous, though. 

That was a great deal you got at Ulta, *Asphodel*; what 2 colors of pencil were in the set?
*
U2C* Those Clark sandals are darling, I love the flower. I like Clarks, too, because they're so comfy.


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> Finally made it out to Sephora & Nordstrom and I got the Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua and I love it;
> it is really the most amazing foundation I've ever used.
> At Sephora, I asked them for a mascara recommendation specifically for my lashes and they recommended Givenchy so I'm giving it a try.
> Also got some new eyeshadow, I was inspired by Neo, my new shopping guru. I got this Dior eyeshadow palette, Stylish Move, as well as the Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Rockstar, I think it's exactly what I've been looking for. Thank you all for the recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used BobbiBrown exclusively for so long, I felt almost like I was cheating when I bought Chanel VLA, after that, it was easy.
> 
> And look what arrived in my mail box today; I've been on the lookout for a cute apron for the longest time; I didn't own one and decided I wanted one. i bought this from etsy about a week ago. I just fell in love with it and it's so beautifully made; it's even lined! It's made by Rosie Ann. Isn't it pretty?


Ok, I have been recommending the Givenchy on here for six months and no one has taken me up on trying it. It was recommended by the Sephora SA that I use Lancome Defincils with the conditioning in it (new) and then the Givenchy with the little blunt round brush on the tip of the wand. I love that combo and have just bought my second set of each. However, they mailed me the plain Definicils and I can't decide whether to open it and try it or just take it back for the other one. Black, always black, in each.

I am thinking about the beast. Can anyone tell me in American dollars how much this little diddy is going to cost me? I have always preferred my fingers. I have had the Chanel foundation brush for years and I think it uses more foundation than my fingers do. And sometimes I can see lines of makeup from the brush. I use Bobbi Brown Luminous, have since it came out, I think. I am really really difficult to please with foundation and this is a good one. But now I suppose I am going to have to try the Vita Lumiere. I may have tried this before if it has been out for years. Is it the one they call the "professional" foundation? That was quite heavy (non aqua), but left a gorgeous finish.

Neo, I think you will love the Chanel creme bronzer. The MUA at the Chanel counter swirled that with the white creme whatever and put all over my face and then put a foundation over it. It was beautiful. I bought both, went through them and now have a half used second set of each sitting in my vanity drawer and not used forever. I will have to pull it out. It may be bad by now though.


----------



## Jen

I don't like saying it aloud, but the beast, including shipping, will be about $60. It's soooooooworth it though, I promise! But, I don't like to apply with my fingers at all, so I don't know if you'll like it.

Waiting at the airport, due to bad storms in FL my flight is delayed. This will be interesting, considering I only have a 25 minute layover as it is. They say I'll be okay.....I sure hope so, because there are no other flights that could get me there today. I may be renting a car in Orlando!

I am really tempted to order some Louise Young brushes (I have my eye on the LY34 for when I want to do mineral foundation, which I probably will more when it's really hot), and the LY04 powder brush. I'm kinda close.....and have nothing to do but shop in the iPad and wait for my plane......(*Neo*, I really need to stop hanging out with you


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, where are you?  Which airport?


----------



## Jen

I'm still in Columbus (OH) heading to Orlando then Ft. meyers.


----------



## Kindy Lu

Jen said:


> I'm still in Columbus (OH) heading to Orlando then Ft. meyers.


 I'm an hour from Ft Myers and we are having thunder storms right now.


----------



## VictoriaP

Someone Nameless said:


> Sandals are suddenly not very important. We spent the afternoon in the office of the oncologist and hubby has been diagnosed with multiple myeloma. We appreciate any good thoughts or prayers you have to offer.


Oh sweetie, I'm sorry to hear this. You'll be at the top of my list. Hang in there. *hugs*


----------



## Addie

*Skyblue*, I find the only UD eyeliner that works really well for my waterline is Zero and Perversion (both black colours--you currently can't buy Perversion;it was part of an anniversary collection). The other colours don't last at all for me. I think it really depends on the individual, though. Some people have more or less watery waterlines, it seems. Another to try is MAC's Technakohl Liner. I bought Brownborder and Photogravure (lighter and darker brown), and both last on my waterline for a pretty long time. I haven't tried any of their other colours, so I don't know how they stay. Nothing lasts all day on my waterline, though. To make the colour stay a bit longer, you can apply an eyeshadow over the eyeliner on the waterline.

*Neo*, thank you so much for the in-depth answer/review!
It was very helpful. Now I'm thinking if I do get one, I'll get The Beast. I was having a hard time deciding between all of them! I've never used mineral foundation, so I don't think the twirling movement is something I would do.

*Ayuryogini*, glad to hear you love the VLA!
That Dior palette is lovely!
I love that apron! It's so cute!

*Ruby*, I didn't find one to replace the Sunset. I did go ahead and buy the Cargo bronzer in medium, which is what I used to use a couple years ago. It's just okay. I've been reading reviews on the Edward Bess bronzer, and I might pick that up.
I even returned the Guerlain "bronzer." Did I mention that on here? I can't remember. Anyway, I decided it just wasn't anywhere near as great to justify the price tag.
I thought I was over the Dior bronzers, but I took another look at The Beauty Look Book and Cafe Makeup, and the Aurora one just looks so lovely. I read TBLB's review of both colours, and I have to say I disagree with her on the Sunset. She noted that it was orange but you'd only notice it if you applied it heavily. I applied it lightly, and it still looked orange. I think it has a lot to do with skin tone, though. I may naturally have a more orange skin colour than her, which is why it was so noticeable?
The Aurora still calls to me, but like you, I'm afraid it will be too peach/pink on me. So I think I'm going to have to, unfortunately, pass. That new Lancome blush/bronzer looks beautiful! How do you like it?
I'm so happy to hear you reached settlement out of court! You definitely deserve a reward for that. I hope it's smooth sailing for you from here on out!

*Asphodel*, same here! I love reading this thread and interacting with everyone. It's so much fun!

*U2C*, I love those sandals!

*Paula*, the foundation we're all raving about is called Vitalumiere Aqua, and it just came out this year. It replaced the Teint Innocence foundation.

*Jen*, I hope you're able to get to your destination quickly and safely!


----------



## KindleChickie

I have been using Rapid Lash for about 2 months now and it has worked wonders for me.  I bought it on the recommendation of the lady who does my eyebrows.  My left eyebrow was getting really sparse towards the end.  I started using it on my eyebrows and then went ahead and put it on my lashes.  Long lashes are a family trait, but mine were thinning out.  The results have been pretty dramatic.  I now wish I would have taken before pictures so I could show before/after.  I was boroscoping an engine the other day and my lashes actually got in the way, I had to use my right forefinger to push them out of the way so my eye could get close enough to the lense to see.

There have been skin pigmentation issues with some lash growth products, but I havent heard of any with Rapid Lash.  Just wanted to post that so people will know there have been some issues.  You can go to youtube and look at the videos and listen to others talk about their results and issues.


----------



## Ruby296

Asphodel, thank you. Settling out of court is definitely a step in the right direction. Now I need to get my house sold!

UTC, love those sandals!

Jen, ugh my outlaws live in Columbus. Hope your flight wasn't delayed too late.

AddieLove, sorry you did mention the Cargo bronzer. Glad you found something you like. I've read great things about Edward Bess too, but the brand seems very exclusive. Do you have a counter nearby? I thought the pricetag of that Guerlain bronzer was pretty steep too, but I know its a pretty high end brand. I agree w/you on the TBLB's take on Sunset being a bit off. All the swatches I've seen look like they pull orange to me. But she's a bronzer gal and maybe she's ok w/it. Did you swatch Aurora at the counter? Is it noticeably shimmery? I am not a fan of sparkle! I really like the Lancome blush but I can't bring it home till tomorrow. Had to do a pre-sale since the GWP doesn't start till tomorrow. But the SA put some on me and it was a nice soft pink/brown look. I didn't detect any shimmer either so that's why I grabbed it.


----------



## Jen

Well, the good news is I didn't miss my flight....the bad news is that it was delayed from 7:45 to 10:40. Hope Orlando is an interesting airport.....but at least they have free internet. Shopping it is!

*Ruby*, I'm glad to hear all will be settled out of court, that will be so much better for you and the girls. I am NOT glad to hear I share a hometown with your outlaws, next time I see them I'll tell them just what I think  !



Kindy Lu said:


> I'm an hour from Ft Myers and we are having thunder storms right now.


Please tell it to stop, I am in desperate need of sunshine and down time in said sunshine  !!


----------



## Asphodel

ayuryogini said:


> That was a great deal you got at Ulta, *Asphodel*; what 2 colors of pencil were in the set?


Ransom and Zero. I haven't tried the Zero yet but I am really happy with Ransom!

*U2C*, I like the sandals. Clarks are great. 

*Addie*, I'm glad your neck has improved. I hope you're feeling better soon.

*Jen*, sorry to hear about your flight being delayed...I hope the weather cooperates when you get there. I hope you got to do some fun airport shopping while waiting.


----------



## KindleChickie

KindleChickie said:


> I ordered this bike yesterday, it is shipping from UK...


My new bike is an Electra Amsterdam Tree of Life by Girarde. It was sold out in the US which is why I had to find it in England and have it shipped, although technically Electra doesnt allow their retailers to ship. So far, I am paying $120 for shipping and waiting to see if they hit me with import taxes.


----------



## Ruby296

Jen, glad you made your flight ok! And thanks for making me smile with your outlaw comment! They were here (upstate NY) 2 weeks ago for my older daughter's spring concert and I had to bite my tongue when I saw them. But next time I think I'll "kill them w/kindness" and really make their heads spin!! Can't wait to see the looks on their faces


----------



## albianne

Kindlechickie, I love that bike, it is awesome, I wonder if it's possible to buy one in Canada?  Also I second your love of Rapid Lash, I have been using it for about 6 weeks now and the results are nothing short of amazing! My own lashes were so thin and sparse and had lost all their color,  I had given up all hope of ever having nice lashes again.  My lashes are now super long and black again and I have also been using it on my eyebrows with success, it filled them in so that they are more full and they are now darker in color, it's freakin amazing stuff!  For any Canadians out there I was able to get my Rapid Lash at Shoppers Drug Mart using my bonus points so it didn't even cost me anything.


----------



## Jane917

Next Thursday, hopefully, I will be at a Nordstrom. I plan to check out the Chanel foundation (although I continue to be happy with the Dior), and maybe the Guerlain mascara. Anything else I just can't miss?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane917 said:


> Next Thursday, hopefully, I will be at a Nordstrom. I plan to check out the Chanel foundation (although I continue to be happy with the Dior), and maybe the Guerlain mascara. Anything else I just can't miss?


 Ask 'em if they sell the Beast.


----------



## Asphodel

I just ordered the LY34...


----------



## Jane917

Are the Meteorites a finishing powder?


----------



## corkyb

Jane917 said:


> Are the Meteorites a finishing powder?


Sort of. Although I put my blush on afterward because otherwise I look too white. The meteorites have a white tint to them on my skin.


----------



## Neo

*Asphodel*, YAYYYYYYYYYYY  Can't wait for you to get it and know how you love it 

*Cobbie*, I use the Meteorites only, as finishing powder. I just bought a small Chanel translucent powder compact to have in my purse, in case I need to reapply during the day on the Tzone. That was when I couldn't stand to shlep my Mally in its gross ziploc...

*Jane*, that's such a dangerous question, lol. I think you definitely should check out the Guerlain Meteorites. I'm completely partial to the Meteorites in little balls form, and I'm not a fan of the pressed version of them, but know that others here really like them, so you need to try what works for you. I don't find them whitening at all, even when I'm super tan, except for the limited edition ones, and only when I overdo it with my application. But I have to say that I apply very very very lightly too 

*Paula*, thank you: I know that I will love the Chanel creme bronzer, as I already tried it and decided then and there that I would buy it, just not at that moment (yes, I exercised restrain that day, lol) . I'm actually planning to go this week, so I can show Raymond all my brushes and let him play with them (on me of course ), and buy the creme bronzer and the lippie in Romance I also tried last time and loved so much, although it is so surprisingly out of my comfort zone . Oh, and I too used to use the Givenchy mascara and mentioned it here at the very beginning of this thread, lol. I'm glad it works out so well for you, but for me, I'm a one mascara coat only kind of gal, and don't want to have to use 2 different mascaras to get the effect I get with just one coat of the Guerlain - you should give that one a shot   

*Jen*, I hope you are having a wonderful time, with plenty of sunshine, warmth, and shopping opportunities 

*AddieLove*, how is your neck? Hope all is back to normal now! Just wanted to report back that after 2 full days of wearing the Boscia BB creme, I am in love and super pleased with my purchase! It has a very luminous effect (but not sparkly, it's difficult to explain), and I have a feeling it's going to fast become a weekend/summer favorite! I have been wearing it without powder, as it has a very nice dewy kind of finish, which I find very summer like , lol. Oh, and the LY02 I had buyer's remorse on, totally redeemed itself as I found that it was the brush that worked best applying the BB cream, really managing to stretch it very well and helping me in applying it super thinly. It somehow works better with the creamier consistency of the BB creme 

*Ruby*, I can only join everyone here in expressing how happy I am for you that you are finally seeing the end of the tunnel, and that after all the hardship you have had to go through, something is finally going a little smoother and easier, you truly deserve it! I hope things continue to proceed smoothly from here, and that this will all be over and behind you, and let you get rid of your outlaws


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie and Neo, one huge battle down, several more smaller ones to go. I will get there though! I took my daughters to see the movie "Soul Surfer" today, about the surfer Brittany Hamilton who was attacked by a shark and lost her arm. It was so uplifting and so inspiring for us! She got right back on her surfboard and persevered through some very tough times. If she can do it so can I!


----------



## candyisdandy

Hello Shoppers,

I'm new to this thread, but have been "watching" it for the past few weeks.  I've tried to resist, b/c the last thing I need to do is to start shopping, but I'm having a hard time with the temptation.  There's nothing I love and appreciate more than helpful tips from fellow beauty junkies.

Here's my problem:  I don't have time to go through 192 (!) pages of threads to find out my must haves.  Is there anyone who can summarize a few key items for me?

I rarely wear makeup anymore, since I've been a stay at home Mum for the past seven years.  However, since I'm getting older and wrinklier , I think I really need to start stepping it up again.  Several months ago, I bought the Korres anti-aging primer and tinted moisturizer at Sephora, but I find that when I wear it, my skin gets flaky (I was trying to avoid this, which is why I bought the moisturizer instead of a foundation; the reason I bought the Korres is that I like that it's got no parabens, SLS, etc).  I also really need a good under-eye concealer - any suggestions?

I saw something about the Clarisonic - I think I need more info on this.  What will it do for me?  Can I use my own skin care products, or do I need something special for it?

My recent accessory purchases are:

Oberon Paisley K3 cover in purple
Decalgirl K3 skin in Lia (matte)
BorsaBella eReader Travel Bag
Lug Skipper bag 
Lug Backflip wallet

..so now I need to turn my attention to getting my face looking presentable!

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, good luck with getting your house sold! Know that we're here with you through the big battles and the small ones!
No need to apologize!  I can never remember what I've mentioned on here. 
I believe Edward Bess is sold at Neiman Marcus, and, luckily(?), we have one here.
I actually applied Aurora on one side of my face and Sunset on the other when I went to go pick it up. Aurora looked too blush-like on me, but Sunset looked like a really nice tan with a touch of rose. So I applied Sunset to my whole face and bought it. Then I went home.  And I couldn't tell exactly what it looked like because I had products layered on because I was trying to test them. So the next day I applied it, and in natural light, it looked orange. I'm sure Sunset looks great on some skin tones, but since my skin already has an orange/yellow coloring to it, it just seemed to highlight that even more. So I'm thinking the department store light messed me up. I tried to look at it in light that was a bit more natural, but I guess it wasn't natural enough. So it does have me curious how Aurora would look applied in natural light.
Regarding the shimmer, I noticed it in the pan and when swatched on my arm, but I didn't notice it on my face. That said, I wasn't paying close attention to the shimmer because I was worried about color.
You could always purchase Aurora from Sephora and then return it if you don't like it &#8230; 
Ooh! I love GWP. I don't really need another blush, but the Lancome one does sound lovely. Maybe next time I'm at the mall I'll just take a peek.

*Asphodel*, thank you! My neck is 90%, so I'm very happy.
Yay! Let us know what you think of the LY34!

*Jane*, I hope you love the VLA as much as the rest of us do!

*Cobbie*, thank you! I'm feeling so much better. I never thought neck pain could make me that miserable. I think this one was worse than the time I got severe whiplash in a car accident. I keep looking at the beast, but I'm just not sure! I don't know if I really need a foundation brush.

*Neo*, it's feeling great! Thanks for asking! I can move my head every way now without feeling that terrible pain. It's a little stiff still, so I may get a massage this week. I mean, I'd probably be fine without a massage but &#8230; well, you know. 
Thanks for reporting back on it! I'm definitely adding the Boscia BB creme to my list to try out next time I'm at Sephora. What would you say is the difference between the VLA and the BB creme? Does the beast not work well with the Boscia?

*Candyisdandy*, welcome! I'm glad you decided to post today! I actually can't believe we've gone through 192 pages! Oh, and all the damage my bank account has had to endure because of it. 

Here are some key items from this thread: Clarisonic Mia, Guerlain Meteorites, Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua, Coco Beau foundation brush (aka The Beast), Hourglass Face Primer
That's all I can think of right now, but I know there are so many more. And I have no doubt someone will come along and mention them!

I don't really have a moisturizer to recommend. I'm using the one from Shiseido's Skincare line. It's fine, but I'm not sure I'll repurchase. I am thinking about purchasing Embryolisse Concentrated Lait Cream. I've read a lot of great things about it, but it's full of parabens and whatnot, so it may not be something you want to try. There is also another cream I've heard about that has great reviews: Vanicream Moisturizing Skin Cream. I haven't checked the ingredients list, but I believe they do use BHT as a preservative.

Regarding foundation, everyone who has tried it is loving Chanel's Vitalumiere Aqua. I haven't had flaking problems with it, but I believe *Neo* mentioned that it's not ideal for dry skin because it will show the patches.

Regarding under eye concealer, you and I are in the same boat. It really depends what you're looking for and what you have. Do you have terribly dark circles? Do you have a very moisturizing eye cream?
If you have a very moisturizing eye creme, you can get away with a drier concealer; if you don't, then you need a more emollient concealer. I've tried several, several eye concealers. Right now I'm alternating between Bobbi Brown's corrector and concealer and Amazing Cosmetic's concealer. BB just came out with a new formulation of their corrector and concealer. I have the old one and it is very emollient. My main issue with it is that it oxidizes very quickly, so the color darkens, which is kind of the opposite of what you want with an eye concealer. I prefer the Amazing Cosmetic's concealer, but it's drying, so you have to make sure you use a really moisturizing eye cream.

Many here can give you their thoughts on the Clarisonic. I use it to give my face a really good, deep clean. It leaves my face feeling really soft. Some have noticed it helps clear their skin, others notice it smooths bumps and others find it helps with hyperpigmentation. You can use your own liquid face wash as long as it doesn't have those little beads in it. I believe the beads can damage the Clarisonic. You'll find many here use Philosophy's Purity with the Clarisonic. I've got the giant size with pump.

I don't know if you want to wait this long, but Sephora has its Friends & Family 20% off sale every year around Christmas. So if you find you have a long list of expensive items you want to buy there, it might be worth the wait. If you don't want to wait that long for the Clarisonic, there are other websites selling the Clarisonic that will occasionally have 20% off. I believe I got mine at Beauty.com when there was a 20% coupon.


----------



## ayuryogini

Welcome, *Candyisdandy*; About the Clarisonic Mia, I absolutely love mine and couldn't imagine being without it anymore; it makes my skin glow in a really healthy way; it also cleared up some tiny blemishes around my nose that I had been struggling with for years. After only 2 uses, they were almost gone. It also helps decrease pore size because it deep cleans so well; although it can't reduce wrinkle size, it does make the products one uses more efficient, so some people do start seeing a difference in wrinkles for that reason. i got mine from the Skin Store. Right now they have a 15% off code SUN15, that will apply to the Clarisonic. At the beginning of the year they had a 20% off sale and I got the Baby Quasar MD at a substantial savings. Does anyone else have that? I'd love to hear what you think.

Ok to weigh in my Givenchy mascara. I LOVE it. I couldn't believe how long and full it made my eyelashes; as soon as I put it on for the first time, I wanted to post about it, but I reined myself in and decided I at least had to wait a couple of days to see how it wore, etc. It really works great for me, and it comes off easily with the Almay eye makeup remover pads that I love to use. That was one concern of the Guerlain is that I read it can be hard to remove. Has anyone had that problem.

I also LOVE the Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Rockstar. It is exactly what I was looking for so thank you, Neo, for the recommendation, and the rest of you who encouraged me to get it.

I just ordered the Dior Skinflash Primer, as well as the Brow Styler. Sephora has a special where you also get a small tube of Dior Show that will be nice to carry in my handbag. Does anyone have any experience with that primer. I just read *Addlielove's* post (I'm glad your neck is feeling better) and she mentioned the Hourglass Primer. I hadn't heard of that. Who makes it? I wonder if I should get that instead. I hadn't been using a primer before.

I am one of the new converts to Chanel's Vitalumiere Aqua; it is really lightweight with beautiful coverage.

Congrat's *Asphodel* on your LY34!

I decided I'm going to buy a Louise Young powder brush, and would appreciate a recommendation for the best one. I use a loose powder at the end of my makeup routine to set everything, and, like Neo, to tone down my blush.

Thanks for all your help. I am loving this thread, although my pocketbook is taking a hit. However, i tell myself that it saves money in the long run to buy good quality. Yep, that's what I keep telling myself. Pretty convincingly, too!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, thank you for your kindness! I really appreciate the support you give me. And thanks for sharing your thoughts on Aurora. I had it in my cart at Sephora, but didn't check out fast enough and now it's OOS. But I called the closest store to me and they've got it and are holding it for me. I cannot seem to put it out of my mind, it's so gorgeous!! I also really like the  Chanel Bronze Rose (the one w/the 4 stripes). That one seems like the best of both worlds in terms of working as both blush and bronzer. I'm returning the Lancome blush. Upon closer look I could see little specks of shimmer and I just didn't like it. I figure since I'm returning that one I can get either the Aurora or the Chanel... Decisions, decisions!

Candyisdandy, welcome to this thread!! You've entered dangerous waters...I am also a Clarisonic Mia convert. After just a couple of uses my skin's texture improved dramatically. I have dry skin and it really helps keep the flakies at bay. I just use a high content Shea butter/glycerin bar soap with mine. Another big thing here is the S & S bags. They are incredibly soft and beautiful handmade leather bags that you can customize to your specifications. I think Addie gave you a good synopsis of the most popular items here. Have fun and happy shopping!


----------



## ayuryogini

OK, this is a little off topic, but still has to do with shopping.

I just had so much fun, making up a Treasury list on etsy; I called it Grand-mere's attic.

I wanted to share it here; I thought you might like it.

Check it out by clicking here.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## crebel

AddieLove said:


> Many here can give you their thoughts on the Clarisonic. I use it to give my face a really good, deep clean. It leaves my face feeling really soft. Some have noticed it helps clear their skin, others notice it smooths bumps and others find it helps with hyperpigmentation. You can use your own liquid face wash as long as it doesn't have those little beads in it. I believe the beads can damage the Clarisonic. You'll find many here use Philosophy's Purity with the Clarisonic. I've got the giant size with pump.


I missed any discussion about the Clarisonic and hyperpigmentation - how has it helped? I am very close to ordering the Tangerine Mia because of everyone's rave reviews of the Clarisonic.

I have one lousy "age spot" about the size of a dime under my right eye. It hasn't been too noticeable when wearing foundation because it was covered by my eyeglasses. Now that I no longer wear glasses, folks keep asking me "What happened to you?" thinking I have a bruise. I keep trying various concealors (of the inexpensive, drugstore variety), but haven't found anything that blends well and lasts. What suggestions do you beauty goddesses have for me?


----------



## albianne

crebel, regarding the age spot, I had the same thing and went and had a laser treatment on my face and it is almost gone.  I had 2 treatments 2 weeks apart.  I may go back and have a third treatment at the end of the summer.  They put this aloe type gel on your face then using this laser they "zap" all across your face.  It stings a bit, feels a bit like a hot rubber band being snapped on your face but the second time I took 2 advil before I went and it was tolerable, and when you see how good your skin looks it's totally worth it.  It took all my freckles/age discoloration spots away, shrinks the look of the pores, it removes any peach fuzz on your face, I didn't think I had any hair on my face but now that I see how smooth my make-up goes on and looks I realize I did have a bit of fuzz, I guess everyone does, it's definitely worth the discomfort to get it done. There is no amount of makeup that could make my skin look as good as the laser treatment did, it will take years off the look of your skin.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for the advice albianne!  Was it expensive?


----------



## albianne

I think it was just over 200.00 per treatment but I live in Canada and it is probably way cheaper in the states.  One of my friends who winters in Arizona told me that Botox and Lazer treatments were quite a bit cheaper down south.


----------



## candyisdandy

Thanks Addilove, Ayuryiogini and Ruby926 for the tips.  I'm really keen on trying the Clarisonic Mia - told hubby last night that I have to go back to work so that I can afford to get my skin in better shape!  My birthday's coming up, so I think I will use that as an "excuse" to indulge myself.  It actually seems like I can justify it as a cost-saving purchase, because it may cut down on the need/frequency for facials, no? 

I bought a few things at The Body Shop yesterday, including their Nutriganics smoothing mask and day cream (I've been using the serum, eye cream and night cream for a while and really like them, so thought I'd try expanding the line).  I also picked up the Vitamin C "Microdermabrasion" exfoliant, which I tried last night.  Can't say much after one use, but my skin feels soft and smooth and I didn't break out, so I'm calling it a keeper.

I'm really nervous about this thread.  Am going to have to refrain from checking in too often!


----------



## hsuthard

ayuryogini, I love your etsy shop!! What gorgeous stuff, that ring is absolutely amazing, tdf!

I've been scouring etsy lately, I'm on a fabric kick right now. I get stuck for hours browsing fabric websites. Anyone else seen this one?

www.hawthornethreads.com

I would love a quilt made from fabrics like this:










And I need new kitchen curtains and maybe a new backsplash tile as well. Any home decor fiends on this thread


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh hsuthard, I have just the quilt.  I've been making rag quilts lately.  So much fun and I just love them.  That fabric would be great.


----------



## Ruby296

Candyisdandy, yes I like your reasoning on the cost effectiveness of the Mia!! Seriously it should cut down on your need for facials and it will soon pay for itself. I got mine almost a yr ago from www.AspenLeafSpa.com I don't remember the exact price I paid but it was around $115 and shipping was free. I had to buy the delicate skin brushes as the sensitive was too harsh on my face but I got them at a discount as well. I haven't shopped at The Body Shop in ages but your new goodies sound lovely. Enjoy them!!


----------



## ayuryogini

hsuthard said:


> ayuryogini, I love your etsy shop!! What gorgeous stuff, that ring is absolutely amazing, tdf!


Thanks, I really had fun making it; it's like going shopping without spending any money, which, after discovering this thread, is a very welcome pastime. 

And isn't that ring gorgeous? My first post on this thread was about a tanzanite ring she is designing for me. It's stunning, I'll post pics when I finally get it.

I love your fabrics as well, just beautiful. Thanks for sharing.



Ruby296 said:


> I had to buy the delicate skin brushes as the sensitive was too harsh on my face ...I haven't shopped at The Body Shop in ages but your new goodies sound lovely. Enjoy them!!


Good point. I forgot to mention, I did the same thing after reading reviews and they work really well.


----------



## hsuthard

Someone Nameless said:


> Oh hsuthard, I have just the quilt. I've been making rag quilts lately. So much fun and I just love them. That fabric would be great.


Show me!! I found a cute rag quilt on Etsy using similar fabrics. I'm interested 

I'd love to see that tanzanite ring. My husband visited Tanzania a few years ago and brought me back a beautiful stone. I had it put into a necklace, but I could see moving it into a ring setting eventually. Such a pretty stone, mine's a deep purple color that is just gorgeous.


----------



## candyisdandy

Ruby296 said:


> Candyisdandy, yes I like your reasoning on the cost effectiveness of the Mia!! Seriously it should cut down on your need for facials and it will soon pay for itself. I got mine almost a yr ago from www.AspenLeafSpa.com I don't remember the exact price I paid but it was around $115 and shipping was free. I had to buy the delicate skin brushes as the sensitive was too harsh on my face but I got them at a discount as well. I haven't shopped at The Body Shop in ages but your new goodies sound lovely. Enjoy them!!


Ruby296, I just went to that website and they are 25% off, so $112 - I don't even need to wait til my birthday! But I don't know whether they ship to Canada, so have sent them an email. My husband has family in the US only about an hour away from here, so I could always get it shipped to them and then use picking it up as an excuse to go shopping...oops, I mean visiting. I wonder if I should just order the delicate brushes at the same time, or whether the sensitive would work okay for me?

I also hadn't shopped at the Body Shop in ages (i.e. since the 80's!), but a good friend of mine now works there and I am supporting her career . I have been pleasantly surprised with their products, both quality and price. I guess once I "grew up" and started earning an income, I started spending more money on higher end products. But now I'm trying to be thriftier...which is why it's really, really bad that I've come across this thread !


----------



## Jen

Hey all!  My parents don't have internet at their place, so I haven't been able to check in.  We had a blast!  Weather was gorgeous, it was nice enough to rain mostly at night so we had sunshine during the day.  We spent a day getting pedicures with Grandma (my brother got one too, and if you knew my brother you'd know just how hilarious it was, but he loved it), then lunch on the beach and shopping.  Then more shopping, massages for all of us, more time at the beach, and LOTS of time by their pool!  It was a great few days.  

I only got two pairs of flip flops and a sugar lip scrub while shopping, not very exciting.  I took my mom to Sephora for her first time, she's not huge into makeup but she'll get sucked in!  She is going for a consultation this weekend!  I knew I wanted to look for something, next trip I'll check out Neo's Boscia BB!

My flight is about to board, so I'll check in later and respond to everything!


----------



## Asphodel

*Jane* - is your Nordstrom trip tomorrow? I think most of the major suggestions have already been covered, but if you go to the Guerlain counter to look at Meteorites, may I also suggest that you look at the Rouge Automatique lipstick? I haven't tried it myself, but it's what I would look at if I had the chance to shop at Nordstrom! 

Thanks *Neo*, I can't wait to get it. How long did your LY order take? I got an email confirming my order and payment, and my credit card shows the charge, but I've received no shipping notice thus far.

I was happy to read your review on the Boscia BB creme - glad it's working well for you. Is it like a tinted moisturizer?

*Ruby* - I'm glad that things are continuing to get better. I love your outlook - you seem like one strong lady. Good luck with selling the house - I know that can be tough.

Welcome *candyisdandy*! I know I'm late to the party, but for what it's worth I have a Clarisonic Mia, and I use Philosophy's Purity Made Simple with it. You can use most any cleanser, I think, so long as it doesn't have the microbeads or anything too textured in it that might damage the bristles. What I find is that not only is the Clarisonic a pleasure to use because it's sort of relaxing (at least I think it is) but it gives me a lovely exfoliation without the irritation that I have sometimes experienced from scrubs. I have very sensitive skin so it's always been a challenge to strike a balance between not enough exfoliation and too much.

Did you hear back from AspenLeafSpa as to whether or not they ship to Canada?

Since you mentioned that you liked the Korres primer because of its natural qualities, you might consider looking at Steam Cream. I use it as my moisturizer at night, because I prefer my daytime moisturizer to have SPF, but it's not specifically made to be a night cream vs. a day cream. You can use it on your body, too.

I'm trying a new under-eye concealer by Exuviance - the CoverBlend Multi-Function concealer. I've used it for a few days now and I'm cautiously optimistic. I want to see how it stands up on a hot/humid day before I make my final decision about it.

*Addie* - Thanks! I'm glad your neck is doing better.

*Ayuryogini* - Thanks! I look forward to reading about your LY brush choice. I don't think I can advise you on that, although I think I saw something in the description of the fan brush about using it to brush away excess powder? Maybe I'm mis-remembering. I'm glad the UD pencil is working for you too!

I love your etsy page. I'm really considering one of those aprons! There's one with cupcakes on it that is so cute. Too bad I'm not much of a cook. 

*crebel* - I can't speak to the hyperpigmentation, but the tangerine color is so pretty and a great choice. 

Hi *Cobbie*. *waves*

*Jen*! So glad you had a great trip with beautiful weather.

The shipping confirmations for my Friday/weekend purchases are starting to show up in my inbox (except the LY). I'm anxious to start getting some packages!

DH and I are getting ready to put our house up for sale, and so we've been spending a few hours every evening working on getting the house ready - cleaning/decluttering, etc. I'm probably not helping the clutter issue by bringing new stuff in but at least cosmetics are small, right?


----------



## ayuryogini

*Jane*, I have a recommendation for a few things for you to check out during your Nordstrom trip. Take a look at the Dior eyeshadow pallettes, and this little treat, the Creme de Rose Smoothing Plumping Lip Balm.










Also, if you're in the market for some comfy sandals, there are these great FitFlops, so feminine looking and I love the color.










*Jen*, welcome back from your trip. It sounds like so much fun, and so relaxing.

*Asphodel*, Thanks for the recommendation for the LY brush. I can't wait to hear how you like the one you got.
And thanks for taking a look at my Etsy Treasury. I'm not much of a cook either, but really wanted an apron. I can't recommend that one highly enough; it's crazy to get so excited over an apron, but it's exceptionally well made and fully lined. The one I got has 2 pockets, and I notice she also has a design that has only one pocket. Just something to be aware of if you do purchase.

Sorry about the humungous pictures; I'm sending this from my iPad and don't have the ability to edit the picture size. (OK, I probably do, I just don't feel like it, since I'm not sure exactly how to do it )
(modified thanks to Cobbie)


----------



## Jane917

Asphodel said:


> *Jane* - is your Nordstrom trip tomorrow? I think most of the major suggestions have already been covered, but if you go to the Guerlain counter to look at Meteorites, may I also suggest that you look at the Rouge Automatique lipstick? I haven't tried it myself, but it's what I would look at if I had the chance to shop at Nordstrom!


Thanks for remembering my trip is tomorrow....and for all the suggestions from everyone! I will only have a few hours in downtown Spokane tomorrow evening. I will be in a workshop all day Friday, then will head home. I plan to look at the Chanel VL, but the hydrating stuff, not the stuff everyone seems to love. My skin is "more mature" than most of you.

Funny you should mention eyeshadows. I am an eyeshadow idiot. I am about to order some Alima Pure samples, but I will take a look at the Dior. I also want to look at the Rouge Automatique lipstick. It is brand new, right?

Oh jeesh, this could be an expensive Nordstrom trip.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just want to report that I love my Beast more and more each day that I use it.  It makes putting on my makeup so fast and easy - I've gotten to work before 7:00 a.m. two days this week with many thanks to the extra help of the Beast.  Plus, my makeup look smoother and better.  It does use only a tiny bit of makeup and I love putting my moisturizer on with it.

Having this very good quality brush has really spoiled me.  I really, Really, REALLY want a couple of LY brushes now but.....the bad news is......I'm on SMACK DOWN!  <----- Which means no shopping or unnecessary spending of money for now.  (I hate SMACK DOWN!)


----------



## Jane917

Bad news.....the Spokane Nordstrom does not carry the Meteorites, so I can't even look at them. Maybe that is a good thing!

Has anyone used the Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating lipstick? It is on my list to look at.

Those flip flops are very cute, but just not me.


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> I just want to report that I love my Beast more and more each day that I use it. It makes putting on my makeup so fast and easy - I've gotten to work before 7:00 a.m. two days this week with many thanks to the extra help of the Beast. Plus, my makeup look smoother and better. It does use only a tiny bit of makeup and I love putting my moisturizer on with it.
> 
> Having this very good quality brush has really spoiled me. I really, Really, REALLY want a couple of LY brushes now but.....the bad news is......I'm on SMACK DOWN! <----- Which means no shopping or unnecessary spending of money for now. (I hate SMACK DOWN!)


Me TOO, and me TOO!! I have several brushes in my cart and am really close. I'm not at all good at any kind of smack down.......but I love the beast so much and if the LY brushes are better too......


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, SMACK DOWN is testing my patience and my character!  I must be true to my word.


----------



## ayuryogini

Cobbie said:


> *ayuryogini*, you can change the size of your pictures by putting "width=(any number)" after the first img within the brackets. I used 200 for this size. It will look like this - *[*img width=200] That is, when you feel like it.  Cute flipflops.


*Cobbie*, Thanks, you're a genius!! That is so handy to know, you wouldn't believe how much time that will save me; I'd been saving pics to Photobucket and editing them there. This is a real timesaver. You learn so much on Kindleboards.

*SN & Jen*, I'm so glad to hear how much you like your Beasts; I've been second guessing myself about buying it; now I feel better.


----------



## candyisdandy

Asphodel said:


> Welcome *candyisdandy*! I know I'm late to the party, but for what it's worth I have a Clarisonic Mia, and I use Philosophy's Purity Made Simple with it. You can use most any cleanser, I think, so long as it doesn't have the microbeads or anything too textured in it that might damage the bristles. What I find is that not only is the Clarisonic a pleasure to use because it's sort of relaxing (at least I think it is) but it gives me a lovely exfoliation without the irritation that I have sometimes experienced from scrubs. I have very sensitive skin so it's always been a challenge to strike a balance between not enough exfoliation and too much.
> 
> Did you hear back from AspenLeafSpa as to whether or not they ship to Canada?
> 
> Since you mentioned that you liked the Korres primer because of its natural qualities, you might consider looking at Steam Cream. I use it as my moisturizer at night, because I prefer my daytime moisturizer to have SPF, but it's not specifically made to be a night cream vs. a day cream. You can use it on your body, too.
> 
> I'm trying a new under-eye concealer by Exuviance - the CoverBlend Multi-Function concealer. I've used it for a few days now and I'm cautiously optimistic. I want to see how it stands up on a hot/humid day before I make my final decision about it.
> 
> *Ayuryini* - Thanks! I look forward to reading about your LY brush choice. I don't think I can advise you on that, although I think I saw something in the description of the fan brush about using it to brush away excess powder? Maybe I'm mis-remembering. I'm glad the UD pencil is working for you too!
> 
> I love your etsy page. I'm really considering one of those aprons! There's one with cupcakes on it that is so cute. Too bad I'm not much of a cook.
> 
> *crebel* - I can't speak to the hyperpigentation, but the tangerine color is so pretty and a great choice.
> 
> Hi *Cobbie*. *waves*
> 
> *Jen*! So glad you had a great trip with beautiful weather.
> 
> The shipping confirmations for my Friday/weekend purchases are starting to show up in my inbox (except the LY). I'm anxious to start getting some packages!
> 
> DH and I are getting ready to put our house up for sale, and so we've been spending a few hours every evening working on getting the house ready - cleaning/decluttering, etc. I'm probably not helping the clutter issue by bringing new stuff in but at least cosmetics are small, right?


I got a reply from Aspen Leaf that they don't ship to Canada right now, but that they will be in two weeks. So I will have to cool off, and then check back with them. I hope it's still 25% off then, and I also hope that they don't charge too much for shipping. The more I think about it, the more I really want it. I read that it was created by the same people who did the Sonicaire toothbrush, which I love. So if I can get my face as clean as my teeth, I will be a happy camper!

I'm interested to hear how your concealer holds up in the humid weather. I find that my concealers always end up sort of "caking" under my eyes, which is not a good look. I think I'm going to have to do a little excursion to Sephora for some new suggestions. I liked the Korres one that I had, but think the tube may have been defective (it was one of those ones that you roll up and it dispenses the product). It was empty about two months after I bought it. This may not sound strange, but considering that I don't wear makeup every day, and had only used it about a dozen times, I was very surprised. So now I'm back to the drawing board.

Oh, and by the way, re: not getting an apron because you're not much of a cook, that is the perfect reason to get one. That way, you put it on whenever you have company over for dinner, and it makes you look like you really know what you're doing! And a secondary benefit is that your guests think that you are very stylish because even your apron looks good.


----------



## Neo

ayuryogini said:


> I'm sending this from my iPad


*Ayuryogini*, I want to know how you do this from your iPad please, I still turn on my laptop just to post pics here!!!!!!

I have loads of stuff to share, but have been realy swamped these days, both at work and outside (my best friend just delivered her first baby - an adorable girl!!! - so I've been at the hospital every minute I have !).

Very quickly though:

*Ayuryogini*: I have the LY07 powder brush, and I'm in love . This is their biggest one, but I don't find it too big at all, just perfect!

*Jen*, welcome back, and very briefly: I think I like the Chanel mascara even better ! Test driving today, more feedback tonight! But I think it's a keeper, and love the brush which looks like some of those you posted about a while ago, kind of little plasticky spikes!

*Asphodel*, LY never sent me (nor Julip I think) a shipping notice, but it took just under 2 weeks from order to reception (like with the Beast, I ordered on a Sunday night, got them on Thursday not of the week after, but the one following).

*AddieLove*: the Beast works very well with the Boscia BB too, but for some reason, I felt the LY02 stretched it more and helped me apply in thinner layer, maybe because the BB creme is well, more creamier? And I like that because it helps me justify having the LY02 and gives it a purpose . The Beast is still the brush love of my life though . I find that were the VLA gives a glow, the BB cream gives more light (no sparkles though). I like both for different looks and purposes, but if I could only keep one, it would be the VLA (glad I don't have to choose though, lol). I think you need to try it, it's difficult to explain,but I would definitely say that it's a must try at least 

*Jane*, hope you have a blast and buy lots of goodies 

*Candyisdandy*, you are going to love your Clarisonic when you get it


----------



## Ruby296

Candyisdandy, I'm sorry that you have to wait 2 weeks for Aspenleaf Spa to ship to Canada. I'd contact them and ask that they honor the 25% discount, they just might do it. If you have dry, sensitive skin you might want to order the delicate brush too, just in case. That's nice of you to support your friends career at The Body Shop! The closest one to me is 2 hrs so I don't get there very often. Let us know how you make out with everything.

Jen your time in FL sounds like it was fantastic! So glad you had a nice getaway w/your family.

Asphodel, thanks for saying that about me. I try to be as strong as I can for my girls but I have my moments of weakness. Good luck with your house. Are you re-locating? It's a good idea to pack as many personal things away like family photos so potential buyers can imagine their things there. I've been packing for a couple months now. Not fun but necessary. My realtor is having an open house on Sunday so I've been busy shining everything up.

I went to Sephora yesterday and bought the Dior Healthy Glow Summer Powder in Aurora and Amber Diamond Shimmer Powder. They are both stunning! Amber Diamond gives your face such a soft sheen, no glitter/sparkle at all. And I couldn't resist the new Chanel Soleil Tan Bronzing Powder in Bronze Rose. It's a great blush/bronzer hybrid and I'll be using it year round. I will not be buying any more makeup for a while!!


----------



## Jen

You've got my attention *Neo*....which Chanel mascara is it? How fun that your best friend had a baby! That will be so fun to have a little baby around! There are still no babies in my group of friends. I can't even picture my best friend having a baby....they all think I'll be first. They will be waiting awhile!!

I also want to know how to post from the iPad, as I also only post pictures from my laptop!

Garage sale days tomorrow and Saturday....wish me luck. It might be two days of playing on the iPad.....or haggling with crazy people. We'll see!


----------



## Jane917

Here is a list of my Nordstrom stash today.

3 pairs socks, 1 black, 2 navy.....not very exciting, but just a teaser.

DRUM ROLL!

2 eyeshadows.....laura mercier buttercream and BB heather 15 (they were out of the similar LM color)....for the gal who never has gotten the hang of eyeshadow. The buttercream is a neutral and the heather is a lovely light shade of lavender to bring out the green in my hazel eyes. 

laura mercier lipstick in peony....it took 4 salespeople to make the decision....but it was unanimous!

NARS smudge proof eyeshadow base....didn't even know there was such a thing as eyeshadow primer

I had picked out a shade of Chanel foundation (Vitalameire or whatever), the hydrating kind, not the kind you young gals have.....but I put it back since I already have and adore my Dior foundation....and to ease the shock of the amount I was putting on my Nordstrom card. However, my dear saleslady, who I loved, but this is her last week at Nordstrom, gave me a sample to try. 

Now I am in my hotel room, crying over the fact that Haley has been eliminated from American Idol, and cherishing my "alone" time, but missing home and DH. I have a 6 hour seminar tomorrow, then head back home for a 3 day weekend. You might be thinking...wow, she has a lot of time to read her Kindle. However, I ran the battery to the ground, and my charger is at home.


----------



## Ruby296

Congrats on your lovely Nordstrom haul, Jane!! I hope you enjoy all of your new makeup and your socks too! Hope your seminar goes well and that you have a nice weekend when you return home

And FYI for all you Tervis Tumbler fans: I got an email that they're having free shipping (no minimum order size) w/code FREESHIP3 starting today through Sunday the 22nd at www.Tervis.com


----------



## Jen

Nice haul Jane!!  Enjoy!  

I made $100 in my first hour of the garage sale!  However, it was the bigger items in the driveway that brought people in.....but at least I'm getting rid of the big stuff!


----------



## Jen

I have discovered that garage sale down time is reeeaaaallllyyy bad for shopping.  I'm on the line on ordering these LY brushes....somehow I have the LY34, the LY07, the brush roll and a crease shadow brush in my cart.  HORRIBLE!!


----------



## Andra

I pulled the trigger on a Motorola Xoom this week and it arrived yesterday! I'm really excited to have a tablet of my own.



I haven't gone crazy with accessories for it yet, but I did get a case and a dock.


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> QVC sent me an email for advance orders for a Clarisonic TSV. This was sent to Q-Card holders but it wouldn't hurt for non-card holders to try placing an order.


I don't have a QVC card and I got that same email!


----------



## crebel

Cobbie said:


> QVC sent me an email for advance orders for a Clarisonic TSV. This was sent to Q-Card holders but it wouldn't hurt for non-card holders to try placing an order.





Jen said:


> I don't have a QVC card and I got that same email!


Holy Carp, I don't have a reason not to get it now, do I?


----------



## hsuthard

Oooh, thanks for the Tervis Tumblers code! I love using them for iced tea with my Keurig, quick and easy 

And you all know Nordstrom's sale starts on Wednesday, right? I'm holding out for a new pair of sneakers for me and a bathing suit for my daughter. Maybe me, too.

Oh, and I saw this lipstick/lip balm on Sephora today that I can't wait to try.










The reviews are great, and they have a beautiful fuschia that I really need in my makeup bag. This one looks good, too, any ideas on which to try first?










Any ideas for a fabulous high school graduation gift? She's a really neat, preppy, Straight-A girl, and her mom is a very close friend. I've known her since she was FOUR! I think she's a little past Vera Bradley, maybe a cute Poppy bag from Coach is what I'm thinking, but I don't know . . .


----------



## Maryann Christine

Hi! New here, NapCat told me about this board. This could be dangerous. 

I'm not a big shopper, but lately, I've been a little obsessed with finding the perfect things. For example...finding a mascara to replace my beloved Max Factor 2000 Calorie waterproof mascara, after MF stopped selling in the US. I've gone cheap and expensive but still haven't found a substitute that's just as good. It looks like mascara has been discussed here so I'll do a search. 

And for the past month I was obsessed with finding the perfect spring/summer purse. I spent way too much on a Coach bag I ended up not liking after a couple weeks. Sitting on the shelf, it was a beautiful bag, one of their classic leather Hampton tote-bag-sized purses. But on my actual body, it just looked silly to have such a big, wide purse on a short person. I realized this in horror when I caught my reflection at an unguarded moment in a store mirror. That wasn't the only issue. Though I loved that the lack of outside pockets gave it a clean line, it made it hard to quickly access my keys. And also, like all purses, the zipper seemed backwards. If I designed purses, the zippers would all go in the other direction, so you could put it on your right shoulder and have the zipper start in the front, unzipping from north to south. Instead, the zippers always start behind me, so I have to reach back to open them. I'm right-handed and I carry my purse on my right shoulder. Are all purse designers left-handed or am I just getting dyslexic purses? 

So then I pined over a much cheaper, off-brand purse that was gone when I went back to Ross for it. It was like The Purse That Could Have Been. I know this makes me sound silly, but I'm sure some women can relate (or guys too, maybe some dude passed up a great man bag at one time, who knows...but guys would probably just date another bag and get over it). The thing is, I know in my heart that the purse only took on mythical proportions in my brain because someone else got it. It was blue, and the idea of a blue summer purse stuck in my mind, so I got one for $20 at Marshalls. It's not my absolute dream purse but it's fine. (I looked at a blue B. Makowsky purse, but even at Marshalls it was $100, that was too much after I already spent all that money on a Coach bag I didn't use.) That is it, I am not allowed to buy any more purses until winter!

But...when winter does come...has anyone found a black leather "shopper" type bag that's classic, has outside pockets, and is not too wide or hobo-ish. (I love hobo bags but I think they make me look hippy.) More of a vertical rectangle than a horizontal rectangle. I just can't seem to find one on line or in the stores that's what I want. 

Thanks!


----------



## KindleChickie

So while I await my new bike, I am shopping for it's accessories. Could use some advice. What are y'alls thoughts on this basket v. This bag?


----------



## hsuthard

I LOVE the basket, but if you're out in the rain, the bag would be a lot more practical. Then again, who buys something that cute for function?


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> I'm sorry for your distress.
> If you pick the Dior foundation over the Chanel I'm heading to the Dior counter on my next trip to Nordstrom. I also put the BB Heather on my list for my hazel eyes. Thanks for the tip. Your shopping finds sound exciting. Have a safe trip home. Sorry about your Kindle.


After a whole day of wearing the Chanel Vl (hydrating), I definately prefer the Dior Nude.


----------



## hudsonam

It's very dangerous to watch QVC with a smartphone nearby after reading this thread. I just ordered the paisley Clarisonic on easy pay.


----------



## candyisdandy

hudsonam said:


> It's very dangerous to watch QVC with a smartphone nearby after reading this thread. I just ordered the paisley Clarisonic on easy pay.


LOL - that's exactly the one I want - congrats! I just posted a big long email about this and it's disappeared into thin air. I wanted to find out if this was a good price for the Mia. It's a little more expensive than the one I saw on aspenleafspa.com, but this one has two brush heads, which I guess has some value, right? And I do really like the cute paisley pattern. I was very happy to see that QVC ships to Canada, but surprised that when I went to check out, they had added tax to the order ($16.35), which is unusual for a US website. I'm thinking maybe that means I'm paying the Cdn tax up front and won't get charged any duty, but now have to wait for a reply to my email to QVC to confirm. I have so much stuff to buy for my house (paint, backsplash, furniture - and we just bought a new kitchen set today) and if my husband knew I was shopping online after midnight for this, he would think I've lost my marbles. And probably hide my credit card. Which maybe wouldn't be the worst thing. But my birthday is coming up. And I do want my skin to look nice now that I'm getting so old. And I need to shut this computer off and go to bed.

So bottom line - do I buy this from QVC or watch for a better deal?!


----------



## angelmum3

Yes, this thread is dangerous helpful! 

I keep having to take breaks every now and again!!

I was able to get a sample of Philosphy's Purity for DD to try - she fell in LOVE!! She is 14 and for some reason girls that age have more of a "raccoon" eye than I can figure, heavy mascara and eye liner.... she uses so many products to take off - I finally showed her the clip from QVC how it "melts" off the eye make up - You should have heard her when she tried it!!  It works!!


----------



## hudsonam

Candyisdandy, I got it because of the easypay and free shipping, so I figured if I don't like it I'm only out the return shipping.


----------



## candyisdandy

hudsonam said:


> Candyisdandy, I got it because of the easypay and free shipping, so I figured if I don't like it I'm only out the return shipping.


Just out of curiosity, did you have to pay tax on it? If so, how much? (just trying to figure out if I need to worry about customs/duty on top of this and anxiously awaiting a reply to my email from QVC) Love the Easy Pay - I didn't know about that, but am going to use it if they allow me!


----------



## hudsonam

candyisdandy said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you have to pay tax on it? If so, how much? (just trying to figure out if I need to worry about customs/duty on top of this and anxiously awaiting a reply to my email from QVC) Love the Easy Pay - I didn't know about that, but am going to use it if they allow me!


Yes, that's the only negative - It was almost $9.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *Jane*, thank you for your report. I'll check the Dior out next week when I'm at Nordstrom.


Today I am wearing the Chanel VL with my HG Veil primer underneath. I did not have the primer on yesterday. It gives a slightly lighter coverage than the Dior. I will stick to the Dior, though the VL would be a very close second if I could not get my hands on Dior. One nice thing about Dior is that Sephora carries it. They do not carry Chanel. Now that I know my shade of Dior, I can always order from Sephora and don't have to wait until I can get to Nordstrom.

I came home yesterday to my most recent Alima Pure order. I got a regular size blush...I had been using the samples up to now. I also got a blush brush and now realize what a difference a good brush is. My former blush brush is from BE, and is probably a good brush, but this AP brush is narrower and softer. Also in the package was their new pigmented lipgloss. I am not a lipgloss fan, though I have drawers of them. This lipgloss I got is in the FIG shade. Love it! Looks very natural, not glossy and greasy looking.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Smack Down is killing me!!!! However, KindleChickie, you may have asked the wrong person but I can definitely help you accessorize your new bike. Hubby and I enjoy riding on a local rails-to-trails and up until about a month ago we had 5 bikes between the two of us....I sold one of mine.....all of them accessorized to the hilt. That's the way we roll.   

For that style bike, I love the wicker basket on the front. On one of my old vintage bikes that I completely redid and fixed up, I have the Nantucket style wicker basket that attaches to the handlebars. I can see you now with a loaf of french bread, a bottle of wine and some flowers protruding from the basket.

http://www.youngsbicycleshop.com/nantucket-wicker-bike-basket.html

If you are going to be using the bike for errands and such, I think you can still use the bag and attach it to the seat. Why choose and pick one? Get both!!!    (see why I'm on Smack Down?)

Speaking of seats saddles (that's what real bikers call them) I can't recommend the Brooks B68 highly enough. My hubby and I have them on all our bikes. They also sell them on amazon. They are made in England out of leather and as you ride they break into your sitbones and are oh so comfortable. They also sell them on Amazon. There's nothing worse than being uncomfortable and having a sore rear. Your posterior will thank you and people will oh and ah at your fabulous seat. This seat is to a biker like a fine leather handbag to a fashionista.

http://www.brooksengland.com/en/Shop_ProductPage.aspx?cat=saddles+-+city+%26+heavy+duty&prod=B68

Another totally unnecessary item but they are really cool are cork handgrips. I have a set on Blossom and I shellacked them with special varnish (I can go see exactly what it was if you are interested) and they look so good and feel great to my hands.

http://www.rivbike.com/products/show/miesha-s-portuguese-tree-cork-grips/16-187

I have an Acorn bike bag that this guy custom made for me. You have a choice of colors and at the time he would let me make some changes here and there on the design.

http://www.acornbags.com/products.html

Don't forget the brass bell!

http://www.amazon.com/Soma-Fabrications-Crane-Strike-Bicycle/dp/B001MS2KHA

I also switched out my handlbars for some that I fell in love with but thankfully all of that on yours will be new.    

How about that for starters? I do love accessorizing a bicycle.

edited to add: Don't forget a water bottle cage and Polar insulated bottles are just as fabulous as Tervis Tumblers. Even riding on hottest days, your water stays nice and cold.

http://www.amazon.com/Polar-Insulated-Water-Bottle-24-Ounce/dp/B000F7WWUY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1306011921&sr=8-1


----------



## MaryKingsley

Ever have one of those shopping days where every store you walk into has something you want, and you find everything you wanted?  Me neither, most of the time.  But today...ah, today.  Walked into the Easy Spirit store, just to pass through to other stores in the outlet mall, and found *5* pairs of shoes.  Two are for my daughter.  I got them because she takes size 5 and that's hard to find.  My guess is that, since she's 14, she won't like them, just because I picked them out.  Oh, well.

Then to the Van Heusen outlet across the hall, for black capris (have I had trouble finding those), and belts.  Oh, and socks.  Can't forget socks.  I'm a bit of a nut about them.  From them I got a discount coupon for the Bass store in the same outlet mall, where I got a pair of flip flops, to go with the other three pairs I bought there a couple of weeks ago.  Guess I really don't need to buy flip-flops for a while.  Onto Macy's, and a pair of shorts and 2 tops.  I ran out of luck at Dollar Tree, but that's OK.  I didn't really expect them to find what I wanted.

Such fun.  I do not want to know how much money I spent.  Suffice it to say that the plastic got quite a workout.  I only hope my daughter, who is tiny and so has trouble finding clothes, is having some luck, too.


----------



## MaryKingsley

Maryann Faro said:


> Hi! New here, NapCat told me about this board. This could be dangerous.
> 
> I'm not a big shopper, but lately, I've been a little obsessed with finding the perfect things. For example...finding a mascara to replace my beloved Max Factor 2000 Calorie waterproof mascara, after MF stopped selling in the US. I've gone cheap and expensive but still haven't found a substitute that's just as good. It looks like mascara has been discussed here so I'll do a search.


I had the same problem when Cover Girl discontinued the mascara I'd used for years. Everything I tried flaked on me. Of course, that was before I discovered Sephoa and went just a little bit nuts. (I'm probably going to Sephora tomorrow. Help me.) They sell a mascara sampler with 10 small tubes. I tried each one out and actually rated them; found that the Urban Decay works the best for me. You might want to give this a try.


----------



## MaryKingsley

KindleChickie said:


> So while I await my new bike, I am shopping for it's accessories. Could use some advice. What are y'alls thoughts on this basket v. This bag?


I love the bag as a bag, since that's so much my style, but the basket is so cute!

This is, indeed, a dangerous thread.


----------



## Jane917

MaryKingsley said:


> I had the same problem when Cover Girl discontinued the mascara I'd used for years. Everything I tried flaked on me. Of course, that was before I discovered Sephoa and went just a little bit nuts. (I'm probably going to Sephora tomorrow. Help me.) They sell a mascara sampler with 10 small tubes. I tried each one out and actually rated them; found that the Urban Decay works the best for me. You might want to give this a try.


OMG! A mascara sampler? I went right to sephora.com, and sure enough, there it is. Several of the reviews talked about dried up tubes. Did you have that problem? I may have to include this sampler on my next Sephora purchase, but for now, after my Nordstrom visit, I am on SD with SN!


----------



## skyblue

My entire family has deserted me, so what's a gal to do?  I know, SHOP!  I have been searching for a new crossbody bag to replace my current "go to" travel bag. It can't be too big, or too small. It has to have some organization and preferably be leather. I have a couple of upcoming trips and need to be prepared!  It's the perfect size for Kindle or iPad! I guess I will have to post this on the Crazy Insane Purse thread:

Fossil Hanover Crossbody:










*SN*, I bet you look adorable on that bike! We had the Brooks Saddle discussion ages ago! Hubby adores his. My boney bottom prefers the cushiony Spenco seat cover.  

I am perfectly content with my *Mally mascara*, but all this mascara chatter is making me want to try something new!


----------



## candyisdandy

hudsonam said:


> Yes, that's the only negative - It was almost $9.


Okay, then I think they must have calculated for duty because the tax on my order would be $16.35. Hmmm...the clock is ticking and I do like that paisley design...

*Skyblue, love the bag and great colour too. Anyone looking for a nice leather crossbody bag should check out the Roots Village bags - they are really soft leather, lots of colours, textures, and very well made. I have the large Village Prince and love it.

SN, all I can say is...wow! I never knew that a bike could be such a fashionable proposition. Makes me want to take up riding!

Kindlechickie, my vote is for the basket because I think it's cuter. Although if you're going for practicality, then the bag may be a better choice.

I am going to go and live it up by putting a mask on my face (Body Shop - Nutriganics Smoothing Mask) and a conditioner on my hair (Weleda - Rosemary Hair Oil). I will have nothing to do while I wait but look at the Mia on QVC...I have a feeling I'm not going to be able to resist!*


----------



## skyblue

*Candy*, those *Roots* bags look amazing! Now I have to find a link.....


----------



## candyisdandy

skyblue said:


> *Candy*, those *Roots* bags look amazing! Now I have to find a link.....


You would love any bag you ever purchased from Roots - I have had several different styles over the years, and always come back to them.

I just ordered the Mia from QVC! Hudsonam, thanks for the tip on easy pay. It reallly made it so much, well....easier! I can't wait to get it, but my estimated delivery isn't til June 16 (Canada)...hope it comes earlier. I got the paisley too. Online shopping is very, very dangerous and addictive. I'm sitting here with a mask drying on my face, and my head is wrapped in foil with this oil underneath. Can't see a thing because I took my contacts out and am holding my face about two inches from the screen and squinting as I type this. Time to put my credit card away for a while now...


----------



## skyblue

*Candy*, I checked out their website and I love the *Roots* bags! If their crossbody bag was cheaper I would grab it in a heartbeat! I bookmarked the page for future reference! 

Your spa experience sounds delightful! Before my daughter darted out the door tonight she mentioned doing a spa day together. I need a mask treatment! I like my Clarisonic, but it's not a miracle worker for me. I wish mine had a fancy design, but alas it is just a "plain jane" model.... *SN* mentioned leopard print Clarisonics and I knew I missed the boat!


----------



## MaryKingsley

Jane917 said:


> OMG! A mascara sampler? I went right to sephora.com, and sure enough, there it is. Several of the reviews talked about dried up tubes. Did you have that problem? I may have to include this sampler on my next Sephora purchase, but for now, after my Nordstrom visit, I am on SD with SN!


I had no problem with dried-up tubes. One of the mascaras, I don't remember which one, melted on me. This was last summer and it was very hot, but none of the others did that. Also,the Tarte eyelash stain was useless, IMO, esp. since I already have dark lashes. But it was fun trying the others. I recommend it.

And while you're at it, why not try the color diary? All those lovely colors of eyeshadows, blush and lip gloss. You can take each color palette out and put them in the compact that's included. No, I am not a Sephora salesperson. I just love the stuff. And if I'm going to spend money there, well, heck, someone else should, too!


----------



## ayuryogini

*Kindlechickie*, i agree with *SomeoneNameless*, although I like the basket better, it's hard to choose and I think you should get both as well!!!

Welcome, *Maryann Faro*, have you checked out the Crazy, Insane Purse thread yet? You will be right at home there!

*Neo*, Thanks for the recommendation for the LY07 Powder Brush; that's the one I ordered, I especially like that it has a short handle, because I travel a lot and like short handled brushes for travel.



hsuthard said:


> Any ideas for a fabulous high school graduation gift? She's a really neat, preppy, Straight-A girl, and her mom is a very close friend. I've known her since she was FOUR! I think she's a little past Vera Bradley, maybe a cute Poppy bag from Coach is what I'm thinking, but I don't know . . .


*hsuthard* I assume you've already considered a Kindle??



Neo said:


> *Ayuryogini*, I want to know how you do this from your iPad please, I still turn on my laptop just to post pics here!!!!!!





Jen said:


> I also want to know how to post from the iPad, as I also only post pictures from my laptop!


*Neo* and *Jen* I post pics on my iPad by opening up a new page on Safari, hovering over the image until it says "Save Image"; then I press on that, go to the open reply window on KB, hold my finger on it until it says Paste, then highlight that and surround it with the


----------



## cmg.sweet

Back from my trips and did lots of shopping... Will share my finds later this week when i have a chance.


----------



## Maryann Christine

A sampler of ten mascaras?

A whole thread dedicated just to purses?

What dark netherworld have I stumbled into?!

But seriously, I like the bike basket, reminds me of riding on a boardwalk past sand dunes.


----------



## Jane917

Maryann Faro said:


> But seriously, I like the bike basket, reminds me of riding on a boardwalk past sand dunes.


I can't stay out of this. The bike basket reminds me of the tornedo scene in the Wizard of Oz when the grumpy neighbor (who becomes the wicked witch) rides her bike past Dorothy's bedroom window.


----------



## Neo

Hi *Maryann*!!! And welcome to this thread! If you like to shop, you've come to the right place 

I totally second the recommendation to check out the Crazy Purse thread! It's impossible not to find something that will work for you there . I would - totally unobjectively - recommend Opelle purses, from Etsy, as I am totally in love with my new Lotus purse from her . Yesterday I was thinking of what you said, and while walking around town, I kept checking myself up in store windows, just to make sure my purse didn't swallow me up, lol! But all good on that front . You know, you should take your Coach purse back and just tell them it doesn't work out for you, they will just reimburse you. Coach has an amazing return policy and CS, as I've had the opportunity to find out last year. I had bought this amazing purse (the love of my life), but the leather got ruined in spots after a couple of months of wear. So I took it to the store, where they exchanged it for me for a new purse, no questions asked. But the same thing happened again, and so I took it back again... Anyway, after having gone through 3 purses that all developed the same issue, and 6 months after my original purchase, they reimbursed me the full amount! They gave me the choice between store credit and reimbursement, and even apologized to me that things didn't work out! When I commented on their amazing CS, they just said they wanted their customers to be 100% happy with their products. So I'm sure that if you took your bag back saying that it's not working out for you, you could get your money back - which you could then put towards the purchase of a new bag 

Ah the never ending search for the Holy Graal mascara, lol! Oh, and a propos, sorry *Jen*, I just realized that I never got back to you on the Chanel I picked up! It's the Inimitable Intense, and for me it's a keeper! I looked up some reviews on it, and it seems that a lot of people don't like it because it doesn't do too well with multiple layers. But I'm a one layer type of gal, and for me it's simply perfect. It has the same end result as my Guerlain Volume, but with a lower price tag, more product, and a smaller packaging - the Guerlain is gorgeous but is too long for my travel makeup pouch. I also like the fact that it only has one wand - I think the Guerlain is cute with its 2 wands, but when I'm in a rush in the morning, the cute factor lessens considerably, lol. So I'm sold on that one, and making the switch 

Tank you *Ayuryogini*, for the tip on how to post a picture here from your iPad: I just posted my first one on the SS thread . All these life changing things I now owe you for !!!!! And yaayyyy on your LY order! I'll be curious to know how the smaller handle compares to the regular LY07 in terms of length and thickness (I had waffled between long and short handle for a while before ultimately going for the original). You are going to have so much fun with your new brushes, and if I'm not mistaken, you should be receiving your CB this week, no? Anything else you ordered from LY along with your powder brush? *Jen*, have you placed that LY order yet?

*Kindlechikie*, I'm with others here: I think you totally need both the basket and the satchel!!!! 

Welcome back *cmg*!!!!!!! Hope you had fun on your trip! Tell us more please 

I'm on SD with *SN* and *Jane* now! I got "slightly" carried away this week... First at the Chanel counter, I didn't just leave with a new mascara, hem... Then I needed a new hairbrush and went totally overboard there (no regrets, got fantastic hairbrushes - one for home and one for my purse - but with a hefty price tag ), ordered some Mariage Freres tea from Porte Rouge, got new sunglasses yesterday during the one sunny hour of the week (  ), and am also awaiting my new sneakers from Zappos tomorrow (not for the gym either, just cute casual ones, just because...)...

These are the sneakers :










But now I'm done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Bicycle basket - I'm thinking something way more like this.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> *Everyone*, all together now....*Sure she is!!!!!!!!!!!*


Yep, I am - for this month!!!!!! Thank goodness, only one more week to go, lol


----------



## Jen

Thanks *Neo*! I'm excited to try it, I need to go get a replacement VLA anyway so I'll pick one up then. I trust your opinion  !! I'm a one coat gal too, of course  !

I have not placed my LY order.....yet. I probably will, I keep trying to talk myself out of it. We all know how well that usually works 

Welcome *Maryann*! You have definitely come too the right place if you want to spend some money!!

*Kindlechickie*, I agree! Get both, you'll use them both!

Thanks for the tip *ayuryogini*! I'll try it!


----------



## candyisdandy

skyblue said:


> *Candy*, I checked out their website and I love the *Roots* bags! If their crossbody bag was cheaper I would grab it in a heartbeat! I bookmarked the page for future reference!
> 
> Your spa experience sounds delightful! Before my daughter darted out the door tonight she mentioned doing a spa day together. I need a mask treatment! I like my Clarisonic, but it's not a miracle worker for me. I wish mine had a fancy design, but alas it is just a "plain jane" model.... *SN* mentioned leopard print Clarisonics and I knew I missed the boat!


Their prices seem to have gone up - I don't remember them being quite that expensive when I got mine (which is the one that's a little larger, and is called the Venetian Villager). However, if you're interested in it, get onto their mailing list or like them on FB, because they do have really good sales. I'm pretty sure that when I got mine it was 20 or 25% off, which makes a huge difference. I really like that other cute one that someone (Cobbie I think) posted - pretty colors!

This thread is killing me - I just keep thinking about what I'm going to buy next. I've been on moratorium (aka "smackdown" ) for years since I've been home with my kids. I remember the days before having them when I had more time and money than I knew what to do with, and I just bought whatever I wanted. But ever since having them, I really only shop for them. They do have some cool stuff though as a result of Mummy's penchant for shopping! But now that I'm considering going back to work, it's like the floodgates have opened. I should really get a job before reading one further post on this thread!


----------



## Neo

*Candyisdandy*, a long time ago, when I was starting my professional life and bought my first suit, I felt weird and thought it may be a bit too much. My brother told me then: you dress for the job you want, not the job you have. He was right. I now apply his philosophy to all my purchases . So I buy stuff for the house I want, the face I want, etc. It works very well for me 

I discovered this shop on etsy, and think I will buy stuff from her mid-June, after I'm back from my next business trip, and am not on SD anymore . I find her stuff super nice, and I'm even considering some for my office. This is her shop:

http://www.etsy.com/people/wendiland?ref=ls_profile

And I particularly like these 2, and considering one of her water "pets" for my office


----------



## hudsonam

Neo, I just added her shop and several of her items to my favorites.  Fun!


----------



## albianne

Candyisdandy, I am Canadian and I order a lot from QVC and have never been charged any kind of duty when the package arrives and most of the items were usually valued anywhere from  75.00 - 150.00.  I do notice that when you get to the final stages of the checkout process the shipping charge jumps up dramatically and maybe they are already including duty in that price, originally I just assumed it was inflated prices for Canadian shipping which is infuriating.  How many times do you go to order something and shipping in the US is free or some nominal fee and then the Canadian shipping charge is like 17.00 
Something else about QVC to be wary about though is that if you don't like something you can ship it back but it is at your own expense.  I have ordered quite a few Temptations ovenware, the first few items were perfect but the last couple of items arrived less than perfect and the items are so heavy that to send them back would cost me a fortune and I think they count on that.  Shipping times on some of the items from QVC has been a month or in one case slightly longer.
The Canadian Shopping Channel offers free return shipping on items that arrive damaged but I am not sure if they offer the Clarisonic and if they do it will probably be way more expensive.  Sometimes I think the best way is to make a list of all the cool shopping must haves they have down south and then go to Vegas on holidays/shopping spree unless you are lucky to live close to a cross border shopping center, unfortunately I live in Alberta and I can drive for 6 hours and only get to Great Falls Montana where the shopping is nothing special.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Aw Neo, now I want a zen cactus!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yesterday was 1 month since I ordered from Sweet Libertine and still no product.  I emailed them yesterday morning and haven't heard back from them yet.  Friday I'm filing a paypal dispute.


----------



## Jen

Also *cmg*....you never shared about your trip and fun purchases! We're waiting  !!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I got home Sunday evening and worked a 12 hour day yesterday so haven't had a chance  .  I  promise I'll share in the next few days!


----------



## Addie

*Ayuryogini*, Hourglass is the company that makes the primer. I'm really happy with it. I think it'll be really great for me to use this summer. Anything to keep makeup on a bit longer. 

*Ruby*, sorry to hear the Lancome blush/bronzer didn't work out! But the new purchases you made are great! I've read so many amazing things about the Dior Amber and the Chanel bronzer.
How did the open house go?
Now that you've had a bit of time with it, how do you like Aurora?

*Crebel*, I've read reviews somewhere that the Clarisonic helped to lighten hyperpigmentation a bit faster.

*Jen*, glad to hear you had a great time!

*Neo*, thanks for explaining! I haven't had time to get to Sephora yet, but that Boscia BB cream is definitely on the list! My mom is in Korea right now, so I've also got her tracking down a couple BB creams over there for me to try. How does someone go to barely using one foundation to using one nearly daily and asking for more? 
This is a bit off topic, but did you see the most recent Lisa Eldridge video? She uses the Chanel bronzing base you've been talking about, and the before and after pictures are stunning! http://www.lisaeldridge.com/ (It's the "Soft and Pretty Everyday Summer Look") I can't remember if you bought the bronzer yet. If so, do you like it?
Her video makes me want to buy that Dior quint as well. 
Oh, and those sneakers are cute!
I really like those water pets!

*Jane*, great Nordstrom haul!

*Andra*, that Motorola Xoom looks awesome!

Welcome, *Maryann*!

*KC*, I love the basket! But I agree with the others: why not get both? 

*cmg*, I hope your Sweet Libertine order gets straightened out!

I'm sorry if I missed anyone! I didn't realise it had been so long since I had posted!

I haven't done a ton of shopping, but I did order the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Opal, which I'm excited to try, and I also got the cutest sandals from HauteLook.

This is the Zappos link, but I got mine for around $35. Has anyone ever tried HauteLook? I just started, but so far I'm liking it! If you're interested, you can sign up for free on www.hautelook.com.
Or if you feel like giving me credit for signing up, you can click here: http://www.hautelook.com/invite/JRatliff620
But either link will work and sign up is free for both.
They have some good discounts for purses, swimsuits, clothes, makeup, hair products, accessories, etc., and the deals change daily.
Let's see ... what else did I buy? I also purchased the Embryolisse cream that Pixiwoo and other MUAs have raved about. Oh! And I got Apricot Kernel oil. It's supposed to be a good nighttime moisturiser. I've read a bit about it, and it's supposed to help improve your skin's appearance, doesn't break you out (supposedly helps with breakouts if you have them), softens the skin, treats hair and the kind I got is also safe to eat.
This is the one I got: 
 
And of course it's $8.40 now. It was $11 something when I bought it.


----------



## skyblue

Sadly, I had to return my *Olukai* flip flops. They rubbed and were too stiff.  When we were in Florida, I found these cute flip flops from *Scott Hawaii*:










They are so cute and comfy!

I received my *Fossil* cross body bag for travel, but since *Candy* mention the *Roots* bags, I think I want one! I love them! It's all your fault, Candy!!!


----------



## candyisdandy

albianne said:


> Candyisdandy, I am Canadian and I order a lot from QVC and have never been charged any kind of duty when the package arrives and most of the items were usually valued anywhere from 75.00 - 150.00. I do notice that when you get to the final stages of the checkout process the shipping charge jumps up dramatically and maybe they are already including duty in that price, originally I just assumed it was inflated prices for Canadian shipping which is infuriating. How many times do you go to order something and shipping in the US is free or some nominal fee and then the Canadian shipping charge is like 17.00
> Something else about QVC to be wary about though is that if you don't like something you can ship it back but it is at your own expense. I have ordered quite a few Temptations ovenware, the first few items were perfect but the last couple of items arrived less than perfect and the items are so heavy that to send them back would cost me a fortune and I think they count on that. Shipping times on some of the items from QVC has been a month or in one case slightly longer.
> The Canadian Shopping Channel offers free return shipping on items that arrive damaged but I am not sure if they offer the Clarisonic and if they do it will probably be way more expensive. Sometimes I think the best way is to make a list of all the cool shopping must haves they have down south and then go to Vegas on holidays/shopping spree unless you are lucky to live close to a cross border shopping center, unfortunately I live in Alberta and I can drive for 6 hours and only get to Great Falls Montana where the shopping is nothing special.


I checked The Shopping Channel and was hoping o find that they had the Mia and that it was cheaper; and it was actually about $50 more, so I feel like I got a good price. Hope it doesn't take a month to arrive though. And just so you know for future, I asked about the taxes/duty, and they said they add an additional 10% to all Canadian orders. I am only about an hour away from Buffalo, NY, so I do get to the US relatively frequently for a shopping fix.

*Skyblue*, sorry about the Roots bag . Hopefully they have a sale on soon that you can take advantage of.

Speaking of sales, of course I had to check out Sweet Libertine after seeing *cmg's * post and it says that they will be having a sale starting tomorrow (Wed). Can anyone recommend anything from them? Though I hope that their service/shipping is okay.

I've seen some really cute flipflops on here, and had to mention my favourites of all time - Yellowbox - sorry if they've already been discussed. I discovered them a couple of years ago and was choosing between them and another brand. The lady who owned the store recommended Yellowbox, and said she'd worn them all day on a hard floor at a convention. I bought them and lived in them all summer. My first pair (and faves to date) were black with black sequins. The "heel" is about an inch to an inch and a half, but they have lots of styles, colors, heel types, etc. I am picky about shoes because my feet always hurt; but these are so comfy and good looking too.

I got a prescription today for Retin A from my doctor - will report on it once I get the rx filled and start using it. One of my friends started using it recently and her skin is already glowing and I swear she has fewer lines around her eyes, so I am hopeful!


----------



## hudsonam

candyisdandy, I got my Mia today, the day after it shipped! I'm in NJ and it came from PA, but I don't know if they have different distribution centers or not. I hope you get yours quickly!  I am charging mine now. I hope it lives up to the hype!

Now to find a new purse...


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, I love the Aurora bronzer!! It gives a natural, healthy glow to my skin. No orange, no sparkle (you can see fine shimmer in the pan), but it doesn't translate to your face. I'm so glad I got it. I am also loving the Amber Diamond, but read that it's prone to breakage so that will stay at home. I got a pretty decent substitute for it today at CVS. It's the Revlon Colorstay Mineral Finishing Powder in Brighten. It's a light pink in the pan but is almost colorless with a very fine glowy look. It's a decent highlighter and it was on 75% clearance so I got it for $3.62!  If I had to pick though, the Chanel Bronze Rose is probably my favorite. I almost wish I had gotten a back up since it's LE. The open house went ok I guess. 4 people came, one of whom was a nosy neighbor. I didn't really trust that my ex wouldn't show up (I have not allowed him in the house for almost a yr), so I parked up the street so I could see who attended. The realtor said one couple showed interest but I'm not holding my breath. This morning a realtor caravan came through too. I'm not crazy about having all these people in my house but I have to say it is spotless!! Please report back on how you like the Apricot oil. I've been using grapeseed and almond oils but I'm finding they feel a bit heavy now that the warmer temps are finally here. I'd like to find a very light oil for the summer months. And last but not least your new flip flops are cute!


----------



## candyisdandy

hudsonam said:


> candyisdandy, I got my Mia today, the day after it shipped! I'm in NJ and it came from PA, but I don't know if they have different distribution centers or not. I hope you get yours quickly!  I am charging mine now. I hope it lives up to the hype!
> 
> Now to find a new purse...


I am jealous! I ordered mine the day after you, but am sure it will take much longer to get here. I'm thinking maybe sometime next week at the very earliest. Looking forward to hearing how you like it.

Good luck with the purse quest!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . .made the trek to Tysons Corner today -- and, yes, 'trek' is an appropriate descriptor: even though it's less than 10 miles away, every road between here and there is under construction so it took a good half hour.

My purpose was to go to Coldwater Creek -- saw a pair of trousers in their catalog that wasn't available on line. Plus they're having a 'buy a jacket, get pants free' sale. So I figured if I could find a jacket I liked I'd be one up.

Well they DID have the slacks I wanted:







and I also found a jacket that I liked:







and they even had my size in both. So I got 'em both for about $100. Such a deal!

I actually also have the slacks in a blue wash which will actually go better with the jacket, but I have another jacket that will go with the black wash color. And, because they were also on sale, I got a couple of dressy short sleeve t's to wear with 'em.

The Vera Bradley store was on my way out so I popped in just to see what they had. Saw this:







and decided it would work good to put shampoo and stuff in when I travel and be able to hang it rather than putting it on the floor or something. So the lady says, "you know, it goes on sale tomorrow for $19 (down from $2". Hmmm. Well, we talked a bit and I decided that it didn't make sense to drive out again tomorrow, but would it be on sale on line? She wasn't sure, but said she'd see what she could do for me today. As we were talking another lady was at the register and they were talking about her birthday. So I said, jokingly, "if it helps, my birthday was a couple of weeks ago." I was actually perfectly prepared to pay the full price. Anyway, she had the store manager help me and we were chatting about birthdays and addresses and all -- I noticed she'd discounted the thing to $20 so I said thank you -- and then we chatted some more and then she handed me the bag. So I said, "I haven't paid you yet." And she said, "no. . .it's your birthday present. Thanks for coming in." You could have knocked me over with a feather!

So, all told today I spent about $170 and got a pair of slacks, a jacket, 2 dressy t-shirts, 5 pair of underwear (from Victoria Secret 5/$25) and a toiletries/lunch bag at Vera Bradley. I call that "Success".


----------



## cmg.sweet

Woohoo Ann!  Great shopping day, and that jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## skyblue

Wow, Ann!  You are a super bargain shopper!


----------



## Ruby296

Such great bargains on beautiful stuff, Ann! And Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I figured I needed something nice to wear next weekend when I go to my college reunion -- 30 years!


----------



## Addie

*Skyblue*, I love those flip flops!

*Candy*, I had never heard of Yellowbox until you mentioned them. I'll have to check them out. I'm all about comfortable, cute footwear!
I've heard a little about Retin A, but I don't know much. I look forward to reading your thoughts on it!

*Ruby*, yay! I'm happy to hear that! When I go back to Sephora, I'll have to take a look at it again. Are you using Aurora as an all-over bronzer?
Wow! That's a fantastic bargain on the travel highlighter!
Glad to hear the Chanel bronzer is a hit as well!
Well, I'm glad to hear there was no drama with the open house, save the nosy neighbor, I suppose. At least you've got a nice, clean house!  
When my parents were selling their house years and years ago, I remember taping a sign asking everyone to take their shoes off before setting foot on the carpet. That helped keep things a bit cleaner. 
When I was doing research on the apricot oil, I read that it's more greasy than grapeseed oil but less greasy than avocado or EVOO. I've never used any oils on my face before, so this is all pretty new to me. It's supposed to sink in fairly well, though. I'll update you when it arrives, and I have a chance to use it!

*Ann*, that's a good shopping day! I really like those pants. How nice that the lady gave you the VB bag for free! Happy Belated Birthday! And I hope you have a blast at your college reunion!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, I just do a light dusting with the Aurora on my cheeks, bridge of my nose, little bit on temples and forehead, where the sun would hit naturally. Sometimes I'll add a little bit of pink blush on the apples of my cheeks for more "pop". When I interviewed the realtor she gave me a packet of reading/sales materials and included was a notice requesting realtors and guests  to remove their shoes. I put it up and it works fairly well. We always take our shoes off when we come inside. I've got mahogany floors and I need to keep them in good shape. I completely forgot to look for the apricot oil today, but I'm not so sure now since you said it's greasier than grapeseed. I will wait for your review before I get it!  I've not used EVOO or avocado oil but they do seem like they'd be heavier.


----------



## hsuthard

Hudsonam, I just got a catalog in the mail today from Fossil with some beautiful new purses! I love the new colors they've got:


----------



## albianne

Candyisdandy, I was talking to QVC today re the order that I have not received and that was supposedly shipped April 14   They are going to ship me out another order, heaven only knows what happened to the original parcel, they said they will put a trace on it.  I asked them what I would do if both arrive and they to said to ship it back at their expense, also they confirmed that if there is a flaw or the item arrived damaged you do not have to pay for return shipping, the only time you have to pay for return shipping is if the item is as advertised but you just don't want it, hope that makes sense, lol.
Please post a review of the Retinol A after you have had a chance to use it, I am interested to hear how it works.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've used Retin A, switched to Renova but switched back to the generic Retin A because it IS so expensive.  My insurance paid for it when I was younger and could be diagnosed with acne but now that I'm older I have to PAY...and it is, like Cobbie said, expensive, even the generic.  My tube lasts for a long time though.


----------



## Asphodel

Good morning 

I'm so far behind that a catch-up post would take more time to write than I have to spend right now.  DH and I are super busy right now prepping our house to go on the market - landscaping, cleaning, staging, and moving! Between those expenses and the cost of our trip to Branson, MO this weekend to throw a baby shower for my sister-in-law, I too am on *SMACKDOWN*.

I am pleased to report that my LY34 was waiting for me when I got home from work yesterday evening, and I used it for the first time this morning when I applied today's makeup. I LOVE IT. It's soft, and dense, and applies my mineral foundation beautifully. It feels nice in your hand. It's rather luxurious! I want to replace all of my makeup brushes with LY brushes, but alas, smackdown.

Hope all are well, and I will try to catch up with everyone soon. Take care!


----------



## Jen

OKAY! I'll get the LY34!  (And probably a LY04 and crease shadow brush just to make shipping from England worth it  !)
I love my beast with the VLA, but in the summer I have a feeling I'll be using the mineral foundation more often. My Sigma brush is pretty good, but I know it isn't as good as the Louise Young brushes! See what you ladies have done to me?! Especially you *Neo*! I blame you for my expensive foundation, brush and Guerlain habits!

I've been super busy as well, good luck to you and *Ruby* on selling your houses quickly!

I was hoping my Opelle bag would arrive today, but according to the tracking it just got into the country this morning. So, if I'm realistic it'll be monday. Oh well!

Cute Fossil purses ladies! I love that Sparrow clutch to, you totally have to get that!

Speaking of new babies, how is your best friend and baby *Neo*? I saw mine last night and she told me she's decided she's never having children!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I've finally taken photos of all my shopping! The photos of purses that I've bought are in the purse thread...I"ll post the others here. If anyone wants better/additional pictures of anything just let me know.

These are from my trip to NYC. I got some tea at the TG store at 30 Rock, I got some buxom eye shadow, fresh sugar lip stuff, and the bright stars bare escentuals kit at Sephora. I went to 3 different sephoras, but only bought stuff at one (the service at the 2nd and 3rd ones were awful so I went back to the first one to make my purchase). The 3rd picture is everything I bought at the BE boutique in times square...I went a bit crazy!


----------



## cmg.sweet

These are all things I bought at Grand Cayman...my first Tervis Tumbler (had to get a little  rum to go with it), a little wooden bowl with lid (about 3 inches across), and color change nailpolish from Del Sol.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I got these rings in Grand Cayman, the left and right ones were $9 and the one in the middle was $12. The two necklaces are from cozumel ($10 each) and are shell/bead. The silver bracelet is made of soda-can tabs and was the most expensive thing on the whole trip ($31) besides the leather purses. The bracelet on the bottom was $4 in GC and is my favorite...I can wear it as an anklet, the other two wood ones were $1 each, and the silver/green one was $12 and were all from Cozumel.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Last post! The earrings in the top row are both blue, the first ones are a navy ($10), and the 2nd ones are lighter than the first but kinda a dark-royal blue ($2!!!). The 3rd pair ($5) are wooden and are going to be used as centerpieces on a set of matching necklaces I'm making for me and my mom. The 2nd picture just shows the color a bit better, but still not as great as IRL. The 3rd pic is the ipod cozie I ordered from S&S and the card holder she included with my hobo (the other side of the card holder has the teal peacock feather).


----------



## Jen

OH MY GOSH *cmg*!!! All of that is awesome & gorgeous!! I LOVE the jewelry - I found absolutely nothing like that while I was in Grand Cayman! I spent most of my time in Grand Cayman on 7 mile beach however.....did you get to spend any time there?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Normally I don't shop when I travel...I spend the time at the beach or exploring, but all granny wanted to do was shop so we spent the whole time at both places shopping.  I had been to both places before so I was ok with it, but Mom needs to go back to grand cayman so she can explore some.


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, thanks! That Aurora is just looking better and better.
Oh, that's nice! We take our shoes off when we come inside as well. I've been doing it my whole life, so when I go to a friend's house and they don't have that policy, I feel like I'm violating some law. 

*Asphodel*, glad to hear you're loving the LY34!
Good luck with your move and selling the house!

*cmg*, great purchases!
I love that little wooden bowl! And the jewelry is so pretty!

Well, I got some stuff I ordered delivered today. I tried the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Opal and love it! It gives such a great, dewy look without looking sparkly or heavy. Unfortunately, the container has a crack in it. I don't want to return it, but I will. Since it appears to be spiderwebbing, I'm afraid it will eventually damage the product itself by causing it to expire faster. Dermstore, where I purchased it, was very nice, though, and are sending me return postage and will ship out another. I like the SSP so much, I think I'm going to buy it in Topaz as well.

I tried the Embryolisse lotion today. I can't say if I love it yet. It goes on smoothly, but it seems a bit heavy. I'll try it again tomorrow as I was in a rush today, but it may be that it's better for winter.

Oh, and the Apricot Kernel Oil is huge! It's going to take me forever to get through that bottle. I put some in a smaller bottle and then put the big bottle in the freezer as I heard the oil will get grainy after a while due to age, and putting it in the freezer will keep it fresh.
I put some on my neck an hour ago. When I rub my neck, I can still feel the oil. It doesn't bother me, but it does seem like it won't completely absorb. I'll try it on my face tonight when I take my makeup off.


----------



## Jane917

cmg.sweet said:


> These are all things I bought at Grand Cayman...my first Tervis Tumbler (had to get a little  rum to go with it),


You are my kind of friend!


----------



## cmg.sweet

And i'm using it now for a rum and coke


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, they sell the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector on Amazon as well for the same price, but they don't have all the colours.
I just checked out Dermstore again. They're sold out of the Gold colour, but the others are available. The website is a bit tricky. You have to click on each colour to see if it's sold out. 
I read a bit about it before purchasing, and it seems you can use it for a range of things. You can use it as your moisturizer or use it instead of foundation for a dewy, brightening look (I may try this, but I'm not sure as I'm afraid it would be too much all over, like it might look like I'm sweating ferociously); you can add a bit to your foundation to give a soft glow, which I haven't done and I'm not sure I will because I don't think it's really necessary with the VLA. You can also use it as a highlighter, which is why I bought it. I applied it to my cheekbones, bridge of my nose, browbone, cupid's bow and chin. It gave a beautiful, luminous look. The reason I like it is because it's not chunky glitter, it's not obvious, it's just your skin but healthier. When I get my replacement, I'm going to try it on my collarbones as well. I've heard you can use it on your legs and arms to give you that healthy glow.

It's definitely not a cheap illuminator, but you do only need a really small amount (unless you're applying it to your legs and arms daily). I imagine this will last me years and years.

I would have bought Pearl as well, but I already have a Lancome highlighter in that colour. If I had known about the Becca one before, though, I wouldn't have gotten the Lancome. The Lancome one seems to be oil-based, and I'm not a huge fan of the texture. The Becca SSP is water-based, and it just feels better, lighter on the skin.
I hope this helped!

In case you're interested, I used a coupon that gave me 15% off my order. Put in the code: ot2wk
What's also nice is you get free shipping on all US orders.

And for those interested in swatches, here are some pictures I found when trying to decide on colour: 
http://www.primebeautyblog.net/becca-shimmering-skin-perfector-gives-a-candlelit-glow/
http://bittenbythebeautybug.blogspot.com/2011/01/beccas-shimmering-skin-perfector-has-to.html
http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com/2011/04/becca-shimmering-skin-perfector-in-opal.html


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, yay! I hope you love it as much as I do! I thought I would like the SSP after reading all the different reviews, but I'm surprised at just how smitten I am with it.


----------



## mlewis78

cmg.sweet, nice haul!  Would you tell me what TG store and BE boutique are?  I do temp work next to Rock Plaza and and am curious!  Times Square is pretty close by me too.


----------



## cmg.sweet

The TG store is TeaGschwendner, it is in one of the smaller buildings outside on the 5th Ave. side and only sells tea and tea pots, cups, strainers, etc.  NEO was kind enough to let me know about a living social deal right before I went so I got all of that tea for $27 (instead of the $42 it rang up at).  They have a website also, and we talk about them alot in the tea thread.

The BE boutique is the Bare Escentuals boutique and they sell Bare Escentuals mineral makeup and do makeovers, etc.  It is on Broadway, I think between 47th and 48th, but it might be between 48th and 49th.  They had some buy 3 get a free bag sales going on, so I got 4 of those (yeah, I have a bit of a shopping problem) between 2 trips and a lovely makeunder as they call them.  In the picture are 4 different types of lip product, 2 different types of eye shadows, and foundation.  You can buy their products at Sephora or online as well, but I wanted to have someone make sure that I was wearing the best foundation choice and figured a place that specializes in BE would be the best place to have it done.


----------



## mlewis78

Thanks for explaining.  I didn't know that Bare Escentuals had their own boutiques.


----------



## Jen

Bummer, I don't think I'll be able to make it all the way to Nordstrom tomorrow!  I have decided I like my brown Guerlain better, and have been wanting to try the Chanel Neo likes.  Then to get one free on top of that?!  Hmmmmmm..........I might have to find a way.  Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## ellesu

A couple of months ago I asked if anyone had or knew about permanent makeup/eyeliner.  After reading the discussion here and doing some online research I decided to have permanent pigment implantation aka tattooed eyeliner applied.  It's been six weeks and here's my story:

I chose someone to do my procedure based on an online search.  I liked her background/training, years of experience, etc.  I made an appointment for the free consultation and she explained everything to me and showed me around the salon/day spa where she works - she had applied permanent makeup on several of the stylists/manicurists/etc....and had even done her own eyeliner! I got to see different styles and colors.  We decided what I wanted and I made my appointment for about a week later - her first available opening.  The entire procedure took a bit less than 2 hours.  Before she started she applied a topical numbing cream to my eyelids and then I laid there for 15-20 mins while it (hopefully) worked its magic.  I had to keep my eyes closed because cream might have burned/irritated my eyes if it had gotten in them.  After 15-20 minutes she made her first pass - I think this was to sort of mark/open the skin where she would appy the ink.  Then she applied more numbing cream and I sat for another 10 minutes or so.  After the second round of sitting, she applied the ink.  And then it was over.  I was able to drive home on my own - if you wear contacts I don't think you can wear them for a day or so, so you might need someone to drive you.  I followed the aftercare instructions she gave me and I didn't have any problems with infection - I reallly didn't have much discomfort afterwards.  For a day or two my eyes felt tired or like you'd been crying.

Now, here's the part that surprised me - from my research I'd learned that permanent makeup looked darker/heavier/thicker/wetter immediately after it was applied, but I really didn't expect my eyes to look like they did immediately after she finished.  As she was finishing up she said to expect them to look wet, thick, and dark.  She said it a couple of times and boy howdy did they! I chose a brownish black ink (cappuccino - I think), and we decided to go very subtle - kind of dots and dashes.  You have six months to a year for a free touch up and I knew I could have more added if I wanted at that time.  Even so, my eyes looked like Elvira or Lady Gaga on a bad day - and they looked that way for weeks.  I would have panicked if I hadn't done more research and chose to believe that the makeup would truly normalize.  It took around four weeks for me to really feel comfortable going out because it was still thicker than my normal  makeup and tattooed eyeliner evens out "unevenly."  I think I mentioned that it's been six weeks and I'm really, really liking it but I'm so glad that I hadn't made any plans for a few weeks afterwards.  In all my research I only read a couple of times that you shouldn't plan any vacations or events for a few weeks and I agree with that advice.  That's the onlly thing I wish I'd been told beforehand.

That's my story.  I'm glad I did it, would do it again, and am liking it more and more every day.  I don't know if everyone would have the same or a similar time frame to heal as I did, but if you have a day job or other obligations where you can't afford to look a bit odd for a few days to weeks, I say to carefully check out the healing time frame.  I don't know what variables (age, skin, ink) affect healing.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Has anyone seen Victoria on KB lately?  I was watching a movie yesterday that reminded me of her and I realized I hadn't seen her on here recently.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *Nordstrom* is having a *mascara promotion*, in-store, tomorrow only - *buy two and get one free*. You can mix and match any brands. I preordered and chose all Chanel but I might have to try Dior or Guerlain or.....  The possibilities are endless.


I just checked the website, and discovered that the Buy 2 Get 1 Free offer is also available online! No traipsing to Nordstrom for those of us far away. Yay!


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Has anyone seen Victoria on KB lately? I was watching a movie yesterday that reminded me of her and I realized I hadn't seen her on here recently.


No, I haven't. I don't go too far from here much anymore though. Hopefully she checks in soon!


Jane917 said:


> I just checked the website, and discovered that the Buy 2 Get 1 Free offer is also available online! No traipsing to Nordstrom for those of us far away. Yay!


I was so excited until I saw Guerlain isn't included. I want to try the Chanel but don't want 3 of them. Oh well!


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> I was so excited until I saw Guerlain isn't included. I want to try the Chanel but don't want 3 of them. Oh well!


You can buy ANY two mascaras, but the free one is from a limited choice. You could buy a Guerlain and Chanel, then get one off the list free. Your first 2 did not have to come from the limited list. I got a Chanel and Lancome, then got the DIOR free. Almost got a Guerlain, but opted out at the last minute. Also, shipping is only $5 if you spend $50, which obviously won't be hard.


----------



## Jen

Oh I see!  Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> No, I haven't. I don't go too far from here much anymore though. Hopefully she checks in soon!
> I was so excited until I saw Guerlain isn't included. I want to try the Chanel but don't want 3 of them. Oh well!


Yeah, 98% of my time on KB is here, the purse thread, or the tea thread.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *Jane*, I'm so glad you clarified the Nordstrom mascara promotion. The Dior SA said they could all be any brand. Of course, she also said my stylist _loves_ Dior and brings all her clients to her for makeup. Later talking to my stylist I found that not to be true. I think the SA was just sucking up and blowing smoke. Thanks for the information. I wasn't charged for the mascara so I'll order online and save myself a trip.
> I got BB eye shadow in Heather to go with my hazel eyes.


Did you get the BB Heather shadow because I mentioned it? I love the shade, and it is very subtle. When the SA was putting eyeshadow on me, she actually used a very similar shade to Heather, but in the Laura Mercier line. However, she was out of the LM shadow, and immediately sent someone over to get the BB Heather, knowing how similar they were. I have also just ordered a couple of samples of Alima Pure shadows in a little bolder color. However, I am very UNBOLD when it comes to my eyes.....actually, I am pretty minimal with all my makeup.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

No shopping recently. But will be looking for new outdoor furniture.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> Yes, I wouldn't have known about it otherwise. I am using mostly Amy Head shadows. Like you, I use very little...usually one of AH's very pale colors as an overall base with another color below the bone. I'll have to try the new Heather as a base.


I use Laura Mercier Buttercup as a base on lid to brow. I put the heather on the lid.


----------



## corkyb

oh crap.  I am on my way out for the night.  What is the promotion code and what is the mascara that Neo told me to get?  I think it's Guerlain, but which one?
HELP, quick, I have to leave in 8 minutes.


----------



## Jen

You have to buy 2 then choose the promo code for the one you want free, which is a limites selection. You can buy the Guerlain (which both Neo and I love, she likes the Chanel which I got as my free one)
Try this-

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/mascara-buy-two-get-one-free-pop-up


----------



## Jen

Neo likes the black Guerlain tube, I like the gold.  I got a black tube too to try it out!  Then I got a replacement VLA, another guerlain automatique lipstick, a pair of adorable pointy toe flats on sale, two replacement eyeliners which got me a free Clinique gift and free shipping.  Oops


----------



## hudsonam

ellesu, thanks for sharing your experience! My brother works as a tattoo artist and I was intrigued by the work of the person in his shop that does the permanent makeup. I'm glad it worked out so well for you! I should really get it, since I never seem to get up early enough in the morning to get my eye makeup on. 

I've been using my Clarisonic for a few days now, and so far so good. My skin definitely looks nice and feels nice after I use it. I can't tell yet whether it will have any significant long term effects, but I'm cautiously optimistic.

I'm definitely heading over to that buy two, get one free deal as soon as I leave this thread.

I went clothes shopping yesterday and spent more than I probably should have, but I desperately needed summer clothes, and still need more shorts. I was so upset last year when I hit the J Crew outlet for my usual chino shorts and found that they'd changed them and now they're made with very thin material.  So I picked some up yesterday at Ann Taylor Loft along with a pair of capris and some cute tops, and then I came home and ordered 4 pairs of shoes.   I found a 25% off coupon for shoebuy.com (emlfriends11) and once I ordered one pair, the next orders I placed also got the 10% membership discount. I believe if you sign up as a new member, you get it, or if you've placed an order there in the last 6 months you get it. But not if you haven't ordered anything in a while. So I ordered one pair of Keen flip flops (Waimea H2) and then ordered a new pair of Keen Venice since I have the Venice H2s and I wear them ANY time we'll be doing tons of walking, and my feet never hurt. Then I thought, "Ooh, I've been wanting a new pair of Birkenstocks in the flip flop style," so I went back again and ordered a pair of those. They were amazing deals. I will probably not be able to keep them all, but it's going to be hard to choose. Then I ordered DS some new Crocs.


----------



## ayuryogini

Why do I read this thread so much?  I just bought the Givenchy mascara 2 wks ago, so didn't need any more. Then I read Cobbie's post on the Nordstrom mascara, decided to try the Guerlain (gold tube), the Armani b/c it's waterproof, and the Chanel for free. I'm spending way too much on makeup since discovering this thread AND hardly reading my Kindle!


----------



## ellesu

Oh, I am so trying to stay away from that mascara, and I'm trying to hold off on the S&S bag (but I feel it getting closer and closer), and I *refuse* to open the tea thread - yet....



Cobbie said:


> {b]ellesu[/b], that was an interesting story about your eyeliner. it was a great step-by-step account. I'm glad you like your new look.


I'm really enjoying it Cobbie. I did my research but was still surprised by how long it took to look _normal_ and just wanted to mention it. Everyone might not have the same experience but, looking back, I'm glad I didn't have any big plans for a while.



hudsonam said:


> ellesu, thanks for sharing your experience! My brother works as a tattoo artist and I was intrigued by the work of the person in his shop that does the permanent makeup. I'm glad it worked out so well for you! I should really get it, since I never seem to get up early enough in the morning to get my eye makeup on.


That's the main reason I had it done hudsonam. I'm wearing less and less makeup as I get um.. older and was finding that eyeliner was the one thing that I was going to stick with. It's really saving me time in the mornings.

Great clothes and shoes haul! After reading your post I looked at Keen shoes and I think that's what I'm ordering. I need a good walking sandal and had no idea where to look - someone mentioned Teva and I like them but I'm thinking I might like the Keen's better.


----------



## cmg.sweet

*Ellesu* - you absolutely can't go wrong with an S&S bag!!! And you gotta look at the tea thread, so many nummy teas to try!


----------



## Jen

I agree on the S & S bag, but have also stayed far away from the tea thread!


----------



## candyisdandy

I'm trying to limit my time checking in here, because every time I do, I go on a shopping rampage.  I've got a package from the Gap on its way (black pencil skirt and long brown crocheted vest), a waterproof cover for my Kindle (which is a joke, because I never read it) and of course my Clarisonic Mia.  Hudsonam, I'm glad to see you're liking yours; I was anxiously waiting for an update on mine, so went to the QVC website to check out the status and saw that it said "Advanced Sales".  I emailed to ask what that was all about and they replied and said they offered the special before receiving the stock and they wouldn't even be getting them in until 6/6.  My estimated delivery date is 6/24 - one month after I ordered!  I'm really ticked off, because I don't recall seeing anything about it being an advanced sale, and I knew that you'd already received yours.

I've got my Retin A rx filled, and am going to start using it this week.  Waiting til after Tues because I have a job interview (need to go back to work now that I am doing all this shopping) and don't want to show up all scaly.  For everyone who was looking at different types of facial oils, have any of you tried Bio Oil?  I've got it, and it is great.  For quite a while, I was wearing it as a moisturizer and then stopped when my esthetician told me it was clogging my pores.  It's not greasy at all, and I've never broken out with it.  I just use it as a spot treatment now for when I get dry patches.  I expect I will use it when I start the Retin A, as my friend who recently started it got scaly patches around her chin.  I gave her the Bio Oil and it cleared them right up.  It's also really good for preventing scarring if you put it on right at the beginning (I haven't tested it on any existing scars).

Ellesu, thanks for the info on your eyeliner experience.  I had my brows and lashes tinted for the first time yesterday, and am really happy with how they turned out.  I was worried my brows would be too dark as they are dark brown/black to begin with, but they just look like they've been filled in, which is great because now that saves me doing it with the brow powder (which I only do when I'm going out because I don't wear too much makeup usually.

Cmg.sweet, did you get your Sweet Libertine order?  Of course I went and checked out the site when you mentioned it, and now have several items in my cart, but haven't checked out yet.  They have 30% off everything, which is great, but I'd like to know how their products are if you've received yours.  I emailed and asked a few questions, including about shipping and said I'd heard about someone who hadn't received an order a month later.  She said they'd been working really hard to try and improve the turnaround times, and the day I emailed, which was May 25, they were shipping orders from May 23.

I am grateful that I don't like tea, so don't have to worry about getting sucked into the tea thread!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Haven't recieved them yet but they were supposed to have shipped finally on Friday.  I can say I'm not thrilled with customer service but if I like the eyeshadows when they get here I may give them another chance.

Here is the chain of activity:
Emailed Monday, no response
Emailed a different address Tuesday, response was that she didn't know the answer and would have the other lady email that night (included an apology about not emailing sooner and about the order not getting here yet)
Nothing on Wednesday
Other lady emailed Thursday said she was trying to track down the order
Got an email Friday about products from order that were backordered and would now be shipped seperately based on their new shipping/backorder policies
Got an email Friday from the 2nd lady saying she had personally packed and shipped my order that day with a DC number shipped first class

I think the old policy was to hold the order until everything was available and while they were holding my order for the backordered items they changed the policy and mine got lost in the shuffle, but this is purely my speculation asI don't know exactly what happened as there was no explanation.


----------



## ellesu

candyisdandy said:


> Ellesu, thanks for the info on your eyeliner experience. I had my brows and lashes tinted for the first time yesterday, and am really happy with how they turned out. I was worried my brows would be too dark as they are dark brown/black to begin with, but they just look like they've been filled in, which is great because now that saves me doing it with the brow powder (which I only do when I'm going out because I don't wear too much makeup usually.


I love the Gap! I've never tried Bio oil, but (sigh!) I'm going to check it out.  I hope your Mia gets there soon - I got mine a few months ago and use it twice a day. I didn't have it for a couple of weeks while traveling (forgot it!) and I really missed it. I found I used more moisturizer when I wasn't using the Mia. I've found it really makes a difference.

You had to go and mention having your brows and lashes tinted didn't you?  That's exactly what I'm thinking about having done next - maybe not my brows but my eyelashes for sure. I have the impression that you need to have them tinted a few time and each time they turn a bit darker. Is that correct or does it only take one time?


----------



## ellesu

cmg.sweet said:


> *Ellesu* - you absolutely can't go wrong with an S&S bag!!! And you gotta look at the tea thread, so many nummy teas to try!


Well, if I must - I must.


----------



## candyisdandy

ellesu said:


> You had to go and mention having your brows and lashes tinted didn't you?  That's exactly what I'm thinking about having done next - maybe not my brows but my eyelashes for sure. I have the impression that you need to have them tinted a few time and each time they turn a bit darker. Is that correct or does it only take one time?


Mine tinted after only one application. She mentioned that she was using a vegetable dye - not sure if that made a difference. My husband hasn't even noticed that I had it done - it's very subtle - but this morning when I looked in the mirror, I thought I must have left some makeup on because my eyes stood out a little more (re: the eyelash tinting). I will probably continue to do my brows, but not sure if I'd do the lashes on a regular basis, because it doesn't make a huge difference with me due to my eyelashes being dark to start with. My esthetician is a big "up-seller" and also mentioned an eyelash growth serum she thought I should buy. Her lashes are very long and she says it's a result of this serum. But seeing as I went in expecting to spend $15 to just get my eyebrows threaded and ended up spending $64 (plus tip) on the tinting too, I thought I had spent enough for one visit. Oh, by the way, the colour she used on my lashes was "blue-black". It doesn't look blue at all, just makes them nice and dark.

And good news for you if you are going to get the Bio Oil - it is inexpensive and lasts a long time!


----------



## Jane917

Since this thread has the ultimate enablers, I should not be posting this question here, but.........for those of you who upgraded from a K2 to a K3, what are your reasons, and are you happy with your decision? I have had my K2 for about 2 years, and am starting to get the itch to buy the K3, but I am trying to think of a really good reason to justify it.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, thanks for the feedback on the Apricot oil so far. Will be interested in hearing how it sinks in and feels after applying to your face.

Cmg, you got some lovely things on your travels! Enjoy and wear them in good health 

Ellesu, thank you so much for sharing about your permanent eyeliner experience. I would love to try it but I don't know that I could fit in such a long "getting back to normal" period afterward. I'm so glad it worked out for you!

Candyisdandy, I've come close to trying Bio oil but haven't yet. Have you used any other oils (almond, grapeseed, raspberry EVOO) that you can compare it to? I may just have to get a bottle.....


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Ruby296 said:
 

> AddieLove, thanks for the feedback on the Apricot oil so far. Will be interested in hearing how it sinks in and feels after applying to your face.
> Candyisdandy, I've come close to trying Bio oil but haven't yet. Have you used any other oils (almond, grapeseed, raspberry EVOO) that you can compare it to? I may just have to get a bottle.....


I use maracuja oil, and I am very happy with it. It does not clog my pores and doesn't have a heavy feeling to it at all. I use it first, then follow up with my Anew Alternative moisturizer, mostly because it has a 25 SPF.

This is where I got mine:http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/product.asp?product_id=OILMARACUJA


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks H2M! I have read that this is a very nice oil too! Does it sink into skin quickly? The website you linked to is showing it is OOS so I'll try to find it at another site.


----------



## candyisdandy

Ruby296 said:


> Candyisdandy, I've come close to trying Bio oil but haven't yet. Have you used any other oils (almond, grapeseed, raspberry EVOO) that you can compare it to? I may just have to get a bottle.....


Ruby, wish I could tell you I've tried them all and this is the best, but this is the only oil I've ever used on my face. I was always leery of oils as I didn't want to end up with greasy skin. I can't remember how I got onto the Bio Oil, but I have been very happy with it.

Cmg, I just placed my Sweet Libertine order, so am looking forward to eventually receiving everything. Fortunately, I'm not in a huge rush, so as long as it shows up sometime in the next month I will be happy. I thought the selection of eyeshadows was amazing, and love all the names. I'm pretty boring though, so just bought the "Brownie Points" combo, the Thai Silk eyeshadow, Luminescent Beige Mineral Veil and the yellow under eye concealer. Pretty excited that I got all that for $31, incl shipping - thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ruby296

Candyisdandy, I hear you! I've only tried a few oils and I really like them in the colder months but I want something that is lighter but still moisturizing for the hot summer temps. I did read more about the Bio Oil and it has mineral oil in it which worries me. I think I'm going to try the maracuja oil though. I just ordered an 8 oz bottle of maracuja along w/a 1/2 oz sample sized bottle for traveling at Natural Bliss. The large bottle is on sale at only $19.40 and the sample was $2.00. Shipping was almost $10 but the sale price helps offset it a bit. I can't wait to try this oil!


----------



## Asphodel

So much activity in this thread while I was out of town...I'll never get caught up! 



Jane917 said:


> Since this thread has the ultimate enablers, I should not be posting this question here, but.........for those of you who upgraded from a K2 to a K3, what are your reasons, and are you happy with your decision? I have had my K2 for about 2 years, and am starting to get the itch to buy the K3, but I am trying to think of a really good reason to justify it.


It's late, so I only have time for a quick reply, but I wanted to answer you, *Jane*, because I am very pleased with my decision to upgrade from K2 to K3. My reason for doing so was because it is smaller, and I like to carry my Kindle with me at all times, so anything that makes that easier is a plus for me, but I also love the clarity of the words on the screen - I can definitely tell a difference. DH got me a K3 for Christmas and I gave my K2 to my MIL, so it went to a good home.


----------



## cmg.sweet

candyisdandy said:


> Ruby, wish I could tell you I've tried them all and this is the best, but this is the only oil I've ever used on my face. I was always leery of oils as I didn't want to end up with greasy skin. I can't remember how I got onto the Bio Oil, but I have been very happy with it.
> 
> Cmg, I just placed my Sweet Libertine order, so am looking forward to eventually receiving everything. Fortunately, I'm not in a huge rush, so as long as it shows up sometime in the next month I will be happy. I thought the selection of eyeshadows was amazing, and love all the names. I'm pretty boring though, so just bought the "Brownie Points" combo, the Thai Silk eyeshadow, Luminescent Beige Mineral Veil and the yellow under eye concealer. Pretty excited that I got all that for $31, incl shipping - thanks for the tip!


The names drew me in, they are too fun.  I think with their new shipping procedures the wait time and other problems will probably go away, I have the feeling I just got stuck in the gap and my situation is an anomaly. VictoriaP ordered from them before and I think she was happy with them...that is what go me to look at them in the first places, all her pictures made me want them (go back a few pagest and you can see them).

Edit: More than a fwe pages...it is post #3945 and for me it is on page 158 of this thread.


----------



## Andra

Jane917 said:


> Since this thread has the ultimate enablers, I should not be posting this question here, but.........for those of you who upgraded from a K2 to a K3, what are your reasons, and are you happy with your decision? I have had my K2 for about 2 years, and am starting to get the itch to buy the K3, but I am trying to think of a really good reason to justify it.


The improvement in the screen is amazing. It is obviously darker and even easier to read than the earlier models. I also like that I have a San Serif font choice that is native so I don't have to hack it.
Page turns are faster, the memory is doubled and even reading as much as I do, I only have to charge the battery every two weeks.
The smaller size is nice, but honestly, the biggest factor was that I could get it in something other than white!! Even with a skin, the white keys on the keyboard just bothered me with the earlier models.


----------



## Addie

I am both sad and relieved I missed the mascara promotion.  Great deal, though, for those wanting to explore department store mascara or devoted to a particular one.

*Cobbie*, oh my gosh. $140 foundation? I'm not even taking a peek at that one!
I don't do the brush dipping because I don't have a foundation brush, but I've got to say I'm pretty loose when it comes to mascara. I'll use it until it's dry. Apparently all makeup products have an expiration. I don't have decades old makeup, but I'll keep things until I notice they've turned. I am thinking about getting some alcohol, sticking it in a spray bottle and occasionally spraying my products to help keep them clean.
The one thing I wouldn't do is use mascara or any eye product if I had an eye infection or something like that.

*Ellesu*, thanks for sharing your experience! Glad to hear you're happy with the result!

*Hudsonam*, glad to hear you're liking the Clarisonic so far! And great purchases!

*Candy*, sorry to hear it's going to take longer to get your Clarisonic! I hope your job interview went well! I've never heard of Bio Oil, but I think I should probably stay away since I have acne prone skin.

*Cmg*, hope this means you get your order today or tomorrow!

*Jane*, I immediately ordered the K3 when it became available and gave my K2 to a friend. I adore the K3. I like that it's smaller, lighter and has darker font. Like *Andra*, I also love that I can get it in Graphite. I don't even have a skin for mine because of that.

*H2M*, thanks for the Maracuja Oil recommendation! I'll have to take a look.

Well, I'm reporting back on the Apricot Kernel Oil after using it every night since I received it. I put some in a smaller bottle and then put both bottles in the fridge as I heard that keeps it fresh. I have to say I really like it. I apply it at night and by morning it has soaked in but still leaves that moisturized feel. I don't think it's very heavy, but I've never used this type of thing before. I wouldn't recommend wearing it for the day under makeup, though. It is too greasy for that.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Got my sweet libertine order today.  Colors are pretty in the pot but haven't really played with them yet.


----------



## candyisdandy

cmg.sweet said:


> Got my sweet libertine order today. Colors are pretty in the pot but haven't really played with them yet.


That was fast (once they finally shipped it!) Thanks for sending me waaay back to Victoria's post. All of those colours look beautiful, and I was happy to see her tip about using the Thai Silk as a lipgloss, as that's one of the ones I ordered - so I will have to give that a try.

*Addielove thanks for the report on the apricot oil. Ruby, I'm interested to hear what you think of the Maracuja. I know what you mean about the mineral oil. All of the products I use are as natural as possible, and I stay away from parabens, phalates, sodium laurel sulfate, etc. When I shop at Sephora, I only buy the products with the green seal. I've never been prone to exzcema or breakouts though, so have been fine with the Bio Oil. I got it last winter when my skin was really rough and scaly and it worked wonders. I find it works great on my hands too, because they get pretty raw in the winter with the dryness in my house and all of the handwashing I do (two kids and a puppy).

I'm going to go and wash my face now, and do my first Retin A application...will report on it in a few weeks, as they say it will take five to six weeks to see results.*


----------



## Jane917

I just ordered a K3! It will arrive on Thursday.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, glad to hear that you like the Apricot oil so far. I used the other oils under makeup in the colder months but I can't do it now. It was over 90 here in Upstate NY today-we go from one extreme to the other. I hope the maracuja oil is lighter! 

Candyisdandy I will certainly let you know what I think of the maracuja oil. I ordered it yesterday and already got notice that it has shipped. So far very impressed with this company!


----------



## Andra

Jane917 said:


> I just ordered a K3! It will arrive on Thursday.


YAY!!!! Kindle Watch!!!!


----------



## Addie

*Jane*, yay! Happy Kindle Watch! What accessories are you getting? 

*Ruby*, I look forward to hearing your report on the Maracuja Oil. I checked out the site you ordered from, and if you like the oil, I'll have to get some as well. From the reviews I've been reading, it sounds really great.

*Cobbie*, I can't tell a difference with my dark circles as well, but I do feel like it helps smooth my under eye area.
So far it seems the La Mer in the white packaging did the most for me regarding dark circles, but it didn't do anything for my lines. I do want to get another sample of it, though, before I decide to purchase it.
The Benefit one didn't do anything for me; it wasn't even very moisturizing.
 I've had that happen to me as well. Please let us know what you think after you find out which is which and try each of them!


----------



## hudsonam

Ok Clarisonic ladies - I'm debating whether or not to keep mine or send it back under the QVC 30 day guarantee. I like it, and I think it makes my skin look kind of nice, but is it $125+ nice? Am I going to really keep using it twice a day every day? How often do you use yours? *And what do you do with yours while it's drying?* I have a towel sitting on the counter because it ends up in a puddle right after you use it. I have the Mia, fyi. Also, I have gotten a few tiny zits, but I assume that's from my skin adjusting to something new. I have also been using the cleanser it came with, so I should probably go back to my Cetaphil.

I'm also not sure if it's worth it to keep the Mally set, but I think it's past the 30 days. I like most of it, but it's nothing earth shattering. And I'm disappointed in the brush - definitely seems like a throw-away. ETA: I decided to return it. Everything is just Ok, so I can't see spending $80-ish for "just ok."


----------



## Someone Nameless

hudsonam, I DO use my Clarasonic twice and day and feel like it is worth it but if you don't think you would actually use it, it's probably not worth it. Hard call. I sorta knew because I actually looked forward to using it.

I got new summer boots and just had to share. bwahaaahaaa!!


----------



## Jen

YAY *Jane*! Congratulations on kindle watch! I went straight from the K1 to the new DX, so I couldn't really comment. I think you'll be really happy though, I LOVE my DX. I don't have a skin either as I love the graphite color. It's so much better than the white.

*hudsonam*, I'm sorry to hear you didn't fall passionately in love with your Clarisonic. I can't imagine not having one now - my skin has drastically improved - but I do have to say it did not happen overnight! I use mine twice a day, every single day. I love the feeling of knowing all the makeup is gone. But, if it's not for you, maybe you should return it! There have definitely been a few people that didn't fall in love with it. The small zits may be because you're really opening up your pores. My acne has seriously declined since I started using it, but there was a period early on where it got worse.

I really thought my Opelle bag would show up yesterday. Nope  Hopefully today!

*SN*, those are some fun boots!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> SN, those are some fun boots!


       That was a really nice thing to say about such awful boots. They are my coworkers for an ugly shoe contest. I had to try them on.


----------



## Jen

They'd be great for a costume!  White trash cowboy, maybe   ?


----------



## hudsonam

Well, I'm not *not* in love with it, but I'm not sure yet.  I've only been using it about a week, so I'm definitely going to keep using it, and go buy my Cetaphil that I'm out of and try it with that.


----------



## Addie

*Hudsonam*, it's such a personal decision. For me, it is worth the price I paid and the price I continue to pay for the brushes. I don't use it twice a day, though. I use it only if I'm washing off makeup and I'm not taking a shower. I've got a cheap, green towel scrubbing thing (hard to describe) that I use in the shower. So I usually use the Clarisonic once every other day.
Immediately after using the Clarisonic, I shake the water off and place it on a towel. After washing my face, I detach the brush and let them both dry on the counter.
As far as the blemishes, I started getting them terribly after using the cleanser it came with, and when I did an online search, I found I wasn't alone. So it may be the cleanser rather than the Clarisonic.

*SN*, wow. Those shoes. They had to have won, right?


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks AddieLove! I haven't been taking the brush head off after I use it... I should do that... *wishes for a double sink with more room*


----------



## cmg.sweet

Someone Nameless said:


> That was a really nice thing to say about such awful boots. They are my coworkers for an ugly shoe contest. I had to try them on.


Oh good...I was about to make a mental note to never trust your recommendations again!


----------



## hudsonam

cmg.sweet said:


> Oh good...I was about to make a mental note to never trust your recommendations again!


----------



## Jen

Ha ha *Cobbie*! I thought the exact same thing when she mentioned Cetaphil! You don't want her to tell you what it reminds her of  !

I hope I like the Clay Opelle.....I'm too rough with my purses to have gotten the bisque (would get dirty), but I did almost go black.....we'll see!!! I'll post pictures when I finally get it!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> Ha ha *Cobbie*! I thought the exact same thing when she mentioned Cetaphil! You don't want her to tell you what it reminds her of  !


Oh no!!!


----------



## ellesu

Yay for Kindle watch! So far I've managed to stay with my K2 but I did buy my dd a K3 for her b'thday - I wish she lived closer so I could play with it. Now if Amazon does indeed come out with a table - all bets are off!



hudsonam said:


> Ok Clarisonic ladies - I'm debating whether or not to keep mine or send it back under the QVC 30 day guarantee.


I've had mine since the Mia talk started around here  and as some of the other ladies have said, I loved it from the start - for me it was never a _chore_ to use, iykwim. After using my Mia I pat it on a towel a few times, shake it a bit and let it kind of air-dry until I put the cap on and pop it in a drawer. Don't know if that's the best way but it's what seems to work for me. I clean the brush _maybe_ once a week - if it's lucky and I do usually use it twice a day. Before using my Mia I will give my face a quick wash if I'm wearing foundation - I picked up that tip from this board. If I don't use my Mia I seem to need to use more moisturizer.



Someone Nameless said:


> That was a really nice thing to say about such awful boots. They are my coworkers for an ugly shoe contest. I had to try them on.


I think Jen wins the daily prize for diplomacy - I don't know if I could have thougt up such a noncommittal reply to that picture!  I think reeeally slowly _on my feet_, so to speak.


----------



## Jen

I'm so bad about washing my Clarisonic brushes!! I have the Plus, so the charger holds the brush at an angle downward - so I wipe it off with a towel and it lives on the charger to dry. I should just wash my brushes when I wash my makeup brushes weekly - that way I'll remember!



ellesu said:


> I think Jen wins the daily prize for diplomacy - I don't know if I could have thougt up such a noncommittal reply to that picture!  I think reeeally slowly _on my feet_, so to speak.


Ha ha!! I was like, I hope she's not serious, but what if she is?! Everyone has different taste and style.......but I liked my noncommital reply too! FUN can be used in so many different ways....and I wasn't lying!


----------



## skyblue

My skin should be far from breakout stage, but alas it is temperamental! I use *Clarisonic *with *Purity* and *Retin A*, but it has been giving me fits lately. Somebody mention *African Black Soap* to me at Whole Foods. It is supposed to be good for acne and eczema. They were all out, so I couldn't purchase any. A few days later, Hubby came home with an alternative that an associate at Whole Foods recommended. It is called *Theraneem Organix*. It says _Maximum Strength for Sensitive Skin_ which sounded like an oxymoron to me. I have used it for few days and I am pleasantly surprised! It seems to calm and heal my skin, and leave it very soft. I have never heard of this before. I don't know if I will even try the *African Black Soap* if this works so well.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Hey guys!
Sorry I haven't posted an update sooner. The funeral was sad, of course, but I sure did enjoy time with my family. The wedding went without a hitch, so to speak, and was absolutely lovely. The reception was held at the pavilion at the Jack Daniel's Distillery in Lynchburg, TN. It was an amazingly beautiful setting, but it was 94 degrees that day and I thought I was gonna die! My poor BF had to wear his tux in that heat...ugh!

I just got back from a quick trip to Atlanta to see an old friend (who took me to The Melting Pot for a belated birthday dinner AND gave me a lovely musical snowglobe which plays "Once Upon a Dream" from Cinderella...one of my all time favorite songs!) and to check out my brother's new house.

In other news, I have been offered a new job. I'm really on the fence about it because it pays about $12000 a year less, but the stress level would be significantly lower as well. It's with our local power company, so I know I'd have job security too. Decisions, decisions. I will definitely be on SMACKDOWN semi-permanently if I take the job.

Here's a few pictures of us from the wedding:


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Well, as you can see, I have no idea how to make the pictures smaller. And you can probably tell all my make-up was GONE after all the sweating. I had been at the reception waiting for my BF (in the wedding party) to get finished taking wedding photos for almost 2 hours. I was sooooo freakin' hot! My hair was a mess and my make-up non-existent for the bulk of the reception. 

Also, I use my Clarisonic everyday in the shower and I just love it. I use the "equate" version of the Oil of Olay facial cleanser and it works well for me. And to answer an earlier question, I do feel the maracuja oil settles in well, especially since I follow it up with the Anew moisturizer (for the SPF). My face never feels greasy after I put it on.

I'm also going to get my hair chopped off. It's super heavy and soooo hot on my neck.


----------



## Jen

Awwwww *Hippie*, I *love* your pictures!!! What a CUTIE he is! Good for you! You look great as well. I'm glad to hear everything went okay! My hair is just a touch shorter than yours, and when it's this hot I tell my hairdresser to cut it an extra inch or so, it does get hot! And I don't know about you, but I have layers so I can't put it up very well. When I work out I have a headband and about 5 clips to keep it all off my neck! Anyway, thanks for sharing the pictures!! And on the job - sometimes more money isn't worth it. What matters most is your happiness and sanity, so do what in your heart you know you want to do. Sometimes I feel like I should trade my stressful job in for less stress and money......but I work for my family business so that's much easier said than done! At least the one thing I do have is job security.....


----------



## skyblue

*Hippie: CUTIE PATOOTIE ALERT!* You two are adorable!

I can't comment on the hair issue because mine is long! When it's hot, I pin it up or throw it in a pony tail!

Best of luck on your job decision! I guess you have to decide if you can live on less money, or if you should maintain your lifestyle with the stress.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue is speaking for me exactly.  You are both so cute and look so happy!  Those pictures are just great.

I love your hair!  How would you get it cut?  You better run that by us.  (Don't just my opinion on the boots I wear either!)  

Good luck on the job front!  That is a hard decision.


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> Never fear, *Jane* and I still like it. In fact, when my supply of Philosophy is finished I'll probably go back to Cetaphil. I just won't think about *SN* when using it.


I really won't be able to use it w/o thinking about that now. LOL!

Thanks everyone for the feedback on the Clarisonic. I feel better hearing how you all take care of it and knowing I'm not doing anything wrong. I do like it a lot so far, so I think I'm going to end up keeping it. 

I got all the shoes I ordered and I LOVE them!  I *love* the Keen Venice I got in Black Olive, the Birkenstock Gizeh Birko-Flor in shimmery brown (?), although they are surprisingly narrow, and while I like the Keen Waimea H2s, I think they'll be going back. First, because I don't know if I need 3 pairs of shoes all at once, and also because the 8.5 was borderline too small and the 9 seems too big. I love the colors in them though, and they would go with everything...


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, yay! I'm excited to hear what you think! I got my replacement today and am looking forward to using it tomorrow.

*Skyblue*, which product of the Theraneem Organix did you get? I did a quick Google search, and there are a lot of options.

*H2M*, love the pictures! Thanks so much for sharing! You two are such a cute couple!
Good luck with your job decision!

*Hudsonam*, two out of three sounds like some good online shopping to me! Although, really if that third pair goes with everything, well &#8230;


----------



## ellesu

H2M, so very gald it all worked out and and you enjoyed yourself. I *love* your pictures! It is indeed a lovely setting - and y'all are as cute as can be. At first I thought it was pictures of the couple getting married - there is some definite _chemistry_ showing through those pictures.  I like your hair, too. My hair is short, short. My hubby has been telling me to let it grow a bit, but if I do I'll end up with a head full of frizz.



hudsonam said:


> I got all the shoes I ordered and I LOVE them!  I *love* the Keen Venice I got in Black Olive, the Birkenstock Gizeh Birko-Flor in shimmery brown (?), although they are surprisingly narrow, and while I like the Keen Waimea H2s, I think they'll be going back. First, because I don't know if I need 3 pairs of shoes all at once, and also because the 8.5 was borderline too small and the 9 seems too big. I love the colors in them though, and they would go with everything...


hudsonam, I have the Keen Venice in my basket at two different sites - can't remember the color as I've looked at so many! In your opinion, do they run wide or narrow? Oh, and I say just keep em all!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, the maracuja oil should be here tomorrow, I'll let you know how it goes!

H2M, your pics are great! You and your BF are such a cute couple, I'm so glad you had a nice time at the wedding. And you look radiant in the pics, not at all like you are sans makeup! Thanks for the extra thoughts on the maracuja oil. You've got me really wanting to try it now Good luck with your decision regarding possible job change. That is a significant difference in income but perhaps the job security and lower stress levels are worth it.....


----------



## hudsonam

ellesu, they are on the wide side for sure, but with the bungee straps they are very adjustable. I don't think you'll regret getting them. They do run a bit small though. I'm normally an 8 - 8.5 and I wear a 9 in these, and I have a fairly narrow foot. Go for it!


----------



## ellesu

hudsonam said:


> ellesu, they are on the wide side for sure, but with the bungee straps they are very adjustable. I don't think you'll regret getting them. They do run a bit small though. I'm normally an 8 - 8.5 and I wear a 9 in these, and I have a fairly narrow foot. Go for it!


Thanks much! I may just do that. Running small shouldn't be a problem for me. I'm probably still a 5 1/2 but usually end up with a 6 because they're usually easier to find. Ummmm....maybe that's one reason I have so many shoe/foot problems? Short and wide foot here. I'm thinking I'll order a 6.


----------



## Jen

Yay for 200 pages of accessory talk! Or, maybe we all shop too much......

STILL no Opelle! If it doesn't get here today I'm going to e-mail them to see what's up. It got into the states on the 24th, I figured it would be here by now. Boo hoo.

On another note, I want to send a thanks to *Neo* who without I never would have ordered the LM Bonne Mine palette - I am in LOVE with it! I love it so much I'm thinking of ordering another one for backup since it's LE. I use it almost every day, and have watched some youtube videos for tips on new ways to use it and have found some great ones. I love it, so thanks *Neo*! I absolutely never would have ordered those colors if you didn't love it so much! I even half thought when I ordered it that it wouldn't really work with my skin tone. I bet a ton of people think that!

*ellesu*, I meant to comment a long time ago on your eyeliner tattoo experience but never did. I've considered it several times, I actually dye my eyelashes and eyebrows (myself) because they are both totally blonde (I'm a redhead), and have worn eyeliner since I started wearing makeup. I would LOVE to have permanent eyeliner, but I've always been too nervous that I would hate how it turned out then I'd be stuck with it. I'm glad you told your story, I probably wouldn't be able to do it. There is just no way I could have any amount of healing time over even a week, I'm in front of customers almost daily. I've done it for so long that it only takes me 30 seconds to do my eyeliner, so it's not that big of a deal I guess. Anyway, thanks for sharing your story with us!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Well phooey about your Opelle not being here yet.  I was looking forward to pictures (but considering I kinda spent too much last month I really shouldn't be doing any more shopping so maybe not seeing pics yet is a good thing).


----------



## cmg.sweet

Has opelle always had that fawn color?  It is gorgeous...  (I don't need another brown bag, I don't need another brown bag, I don't need another brown bag)


----------



## Jen

I don't remember seeing that color when I ordered mine!  I'm really glad I don't like it better than the Clay or I'd be really upset!  It's a really nice brown though.......and in my opinion, you can NEVER have too many brown bags!  You know you want it.....


----------



## ellesu

Jen said:


> Yay for 200 pages of accessory talk! Or, maybe we all shop too much......
> *ellesu*, I meant to comment a long time ago on your eyeliner tattoo experience but never did. I've considered it several times, I actually dye my eyelashes and eyebrows (myself) because they are both totally blonde (I'm a redhead), and have worn eyeliner since I started wearing makeup. I would LOVE to have permanent eyeliner, but I've always been too nervous that I would hate how it turned out then I'd be stuck with it. I'm glad you told your story, I probably wouldn't be able to do it. There is just no way I could have any amount of healing time over even a week, I'm in front of customers almost daily. I've done it for so long that it only takes me 30 seconds to do my eyeliner, so it's not that big of a deal I guess. Anyway, thanks for sharing your story with us!


I'm thinking it's that we all shop too much....  BTW, where is Neo these days? I fear she's shoppping and you know what that means!! Once she gets back here we'll add another 200 pages in no time!  I hope your beautiful bag arrives today.

When I had my eyeliner done, I was told the free touch up couldn't be done until after at least six weeks because of the healing period (I have six months to have it done) and I understand why now. I _made_ myself wait six weeks before posting. If I hadn't I'd have been _sharing_ lots of anxiety.  I was *not* prepared for how I'd look immediately - and for at least 4-5 weeks afterwards. That's mainly what I wanted to share. I don't know that it would be the same for everyone - maybe there are different ways to do it and different people react differently? At one point during the process she showed me what it looked like and at that point it was the thin subtle line we'd decided on. I'd read it would look wetter and thicker immediately afterwards andit certainly did!  My only complaint is that I didn't realize how long it would look that way. But again, maybe it's not the same for everyone. Permanent makeup ink is meant tofade over time, unlike tattoo ink - I _think_.

On another note, I never thought about having my lips done but during my research I read that your lips might swell *four* times their normal size!! I don't think I could survive that!


----------



## Jen

The lips are another thing I'd love to do technically - I have pretty pale lips.  But no WAY!  4 times?!  Plus again, what happens if you don't like how the color turns out?!  
It's probably obvious that I have no tattoos!  I've never even considered it.  I feel about them the same way I feel about babies and dogs - I really like other people's   !!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Uh oh, now we've wandered onto the topic of tattoos...I'm planning to buy one of those accessories in January.  I'm going to celebrate my 30th with a bang, or at least with a whimper and some needles!


----------



## Jen

Oooh share!!!  What kind and where?  Have you seen Neo's amazing dragon tattoo?  She's posted it a few places on here, it's awesome.  Seeing other people's cool ones almost makes me want one!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm pretty sure I've seen a pic. of Neo's in a tattoo thread on here...her artist did an amazing job.

It'll be on the inside of my calf, so I can cover it up if neccessary...it'll be a black circle about 2 inches across with a big black tree in it like this but without the runes:



The area right under the top layer of roots will be green and then fading down to brown as it gets close to the bottom of the circle, and above the roots/ground it'll be like the sky at sunset with the different pinks and oranges and purples and blues. My mom always told me if I wanted a tattoo I should sketch it out and then put the sketch somewhere and if I still wanted it 5 years later to get it, so I drew a not very good picture of what I wanted and have had it in my dresser since 2005 and I just gave it to my brother to draw up the actual picture for me to take to the tattoo artist (he designed his tattoo, which is on the outside of his calf, and my dad has one on the back of his calf along with about 12 others all over his upper arms).

I'm trying to decide who to go to where I live since I don't really know anyone who can recommend a tattoo shop here, so I'll probably start visiting shops in the fall to look at their work and decide where to go, I don't want to go to someone who isn't good and then regret getting it.


----------



## Jen

COOL!  I would love to see that.  Defintely do some checking - I have a friend that is really into tattoos and just the other day she was telling me she regretted the place where she got one of hers.  She just wanted it fast and made the wrong decision.  It's permanent, so definitely be choosy about where you go!  Really cool idea though!


----------



## skyblue

*AddieLove*, here's the soap Hubby picked up for me at Whole Foods:










I am very impressed with it so far.


----------



## ellesu

Jen said:


> The lips are another thing I'd love to do technically - I have pretty pale lips. But no WAY! 4 times?! Plus again, what happens if you don't like how the color turns out?!
> It's probably obvious that I have no tattoos! I've never even considered it. I feel about them the same way I feel about babies and dogs - I really like other people's  !!


Oh my! Do I have to answer "yes" if anyone asks if I have a tattoo? I'm gonna feel _really_ silly if they ask where and I have to say "my eyes!"  I think I'll consider my eyes to be permanent makeup instead of a tattoo. 



cmg.sweet said:


> Uh oh, now we've wandered onto the topic of tattoos...I'm planning to buy one of those accessories in January. I'm going to celebrate my 30th with a bang, or at least with a whimper and some needles!


I like your design - is it the tree of life? A few months ago my dd got her first tattoo in the same place you're plannning on yours - she got a fleur-de-lis. I've only seen pictures but she really likes it. She did quite a bit of research to find the tattoo artist she ended up using. She had to wait a couple of months for her consultation - I guess it was, and then had to wait even longer before she had it done. I thought that was a good thing - gave her time to really consider it. She was planning on a very small tattoo but had to go a bit larger in the end so the detail would show up.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yep, tree of life. I really liked on of my dads tattoo artists but i dont want to fly back to kc to get it done.


----------



## Jen

I don't think you have to admit you have a tattoo!  I mean, that's what it is - but that isn't what people are looking for when they ask that question!  You might get some looks!  

STILL no Opelle!  I e-mailed Amy, which probably means it will be here tomorrow.  My Nordstrom order arrived, and while I'm usually not overly impressed with free givaways, I'm loving the Clinique one this time!  It has a really nice sample size of All About Eyes which I've wanted to try, a redness reducing mineral powder which I haven't tried yet but have been wanting to as well, a full size lipstick which I actually LOVE (I NEVER like the lipsticks in free bags!), perfect travel sized moisturizer and makeup remover, and a really cute lip gloss key chain.  At least there was something fun delivered today!  The shoes don't come until tomorrow (and hopefully SO will my Opelle!!)


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> My Nordstrom order arrived, and while I'm usually not overly impressed with free givaways, I'm loving the Clinique one this time! It has a really nice sample size of All About Eyes which I've wanted to try, a redness reducing mineral powder which I haven't tried yet but have been wanting to as well, a full size lipstick which I actually LOVE (I NEVER like the lipsticks in free bags!), perfect travel sized moisturizer and makeup remover, and a really cute lip gloss key chain. At least there was something fun delivered today! The shoes don't come until tomorrow (and hopefully SO will my Opelle!!)


No fair! My Nordstrom eye shadow is not expected to arrive until Monday, and I think I ordered before you did. I guess there is no advantage to living a couple of hours from Nordstrom headquarters!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Today I've got a microdermabrasion appointment.  I've never had this done before, but groupon had a good deal and I couldn't help myself.


----------



## ellesu

cmg.sweet said:


> Today I've got a microdermabrasion appointment. I've never had this done before, but groupon had a good deal and I couldn't help myself.


I love Groupon! Do stop by afterwards and let us know how it went. I've know a few people who had it done and they liked the results.


----------



## Jen

Bummer *Jane*! It arrived pretty quickly, it shipped out of Iowa I think. Has yours shipped?

How fun *cmg*! I've never done that before either. I'm still kicking myself for not getting the Groupon yesterday that was $50 for a 90 minute massage and salt scrub. I'm considering joining the massage a month program at Massage Envy so I resisted. Probably smart.....I actually still have one that is a haircut, hour massage, hour facial and spray tan. I'll probably use that one next week! Groupon is so fun!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Of course I'll be back to share!  I'm hoping it'll get rid of this one little bump that I can't seem to get rid of.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I've also got a groupon for a local cold stone creamery type place and one for a family size bbq meal complete with sides and dessert that I might just get while I'm out today. My errands list is growing, as long as I don't come out looking like a tomato from the dermatologist!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> I don't think you have to admit you have a tattoo! I mean, that's what it is - but that isn't what people are looking for when they ask that question! You might get some looks!
> 
> STILL no Opelle! I e-mailed Amy, which probably means it will be here tomorrow. My Nordstrom order arrived, and while I'm usually not overly impressed with free givaways, I'm loving the Clinique one this time! It has a really nice sample size of All About Eyes which I've wanted to try, a redness reducing mineral powder which I haven't tried yet but have been wanting to as well, a full size lipstick which I actually LOVE (I NEVER like the lipsticks in free bags!), perfect travel sized moisturizer and makeup remover, and a really cute lip gloss key chain. At least there was something fun delivered today! The shoes don't come until tomorrow (and hopefully SO will my Opelle!!)


I LOVE *Clinique's All About Eyes*! I prefer the regular formula NOT the "rich" formula. It is my favorite eye cream, and I've tried a lot of eye creams.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Translucent Crocs!
I love my new translucent teal Mary Jane Crocs! After years and years of nothing but problems with my feet, I finally found shoes I can wear without blisters and bleeding. And the new translucent ones are really "purdy" LOL


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> I LOVE *Clinique's All About Eyes*! I prefer the regular formula NOT the "rich" formula. It is my favorite eye cream, and I've tried a lot of eye creams.


I tried it last night, I really like it so far! I need to place a Sephora order and might add that on there too. I've been using the Mally eye primer at night but while that's perfect for the morning before makeup I just need something a little better for nights. Speaking of Sephora, it's todays ebates double cash back deal at 8% if anyone needs anything!



Amy Corwin said:


> Translucent Crocs!
> I love my new translucent teal Mary Jane Crocs! After years and years of nothing but problems with my feet, I finally found shoes I can wear without blisters and bleeding. And the new translucent ones are really "purdy" LOL


I LOVE Croc flats! I have 4 pairs! I was totally that person that made fun of crocs until I tried them on. I LOVE them. I have foot problems too and they are the absolute best shoes! I know which ones you're talking about, those are cute!


----------



## skyblue

Do I need something at Sephora?    That is too funny! I hope you like the All About Eyes, too, *Jen*!

Crocs are my garden shoes.  They are the perfect garden shoes!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok, back from the dermatologist.  Some parts of my face feel smoother, but others don't, almost like the procedure uncovered new bumps by taking off the skin that had them covered up.  It didn't hurt, but my skin did start burning a bit while running errands after, felt like a sunburn that was being scratched but I think it is because I was in and out of stores and my car and in the sun and pollutants, etc.  When I got home I patted it with a cool wet cloth and now it feels fine again.

They had a clarisonic mia on display and I asked the lady about it and she raved and I mentioned that I have the olay brush and was wondering if they were all that different.  She made me use it on my arm/back of hand so that I could see how it works and feel it and now I'm trying to find someplace to buy one that is having a sale!


----------



## cmg.sweet

OK, got a mia on its way to me, used the 20% at skinstore and they have 8% eBates right now too.  I got a boring white one, cause I'm boring.


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> OK, got a mia on its way to me, used the 20% at skinstore and they have 8% eBates right now too. I got a boring white one, cause I'm boring.


Yessss!! I'm really happy to hear there is that big of a difference, as I didn't know about the Olay until after I bought mine. I have no regrets though, you won't either! Let us know how your skin looks tomorrow, maybe the day after the microderm will be more noticable. (I have the white one too!)


----------



## spotsmom

I have been shopping for a fancy wedding I'm going to and needed a handbag. Number one priority: will my Kindle fit in it?  Guess what I'm planning to sneak off and do at the reception...


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> Yessss!! I'm really happy to hear there is that big of a difference, as I didn't know about the Olay until after I bought mine. I have no regrets though, you won't either! Let us know how your skin looks tomorrow, maybe the day after the microderm will be more noticable. (I have the white one too!)


When I got they olay one I really wanted the mia but I wasn't going to spend that much without laying hands on it first so I went with the olay instead (I was willing to gamble $30, but not $100+) and figured I'd get a mia when I had the chance to try one first. I could have bought it from them and then it'd be charging right now, but I knew I'd get a little better deal online...I just got a shipment notice on it while I was typing this, so now to just wait for it to arrive next week.


----------



## skyblue

I cheated on my *Mally Mascara* with *Hourglass*! I really like the *Hourglass*! 

I ordered *GoToobs* from Amazon for travel. Theses look really nice! 

Speaking of travel containers, where's *Victoria*? She hasn't posted here in ages!


----------



## Ruby296

My maracuja oil arrived yesterday! I used it last night and again this am and so far I really like it. It does sink in nicely and my skin doesn't feel oily or greasy afterward. That's a huge plus for me in the summer months. I got an 8 oz bottle at Natural Bliss for $20, plus shipping. Thank you again for the recommendation, H2M!!


----------



## ellesu

Ruby296 said:


> My maracuja oil arrived yesterday! I used it last night and again this am and so far I really like it. It does sink in nicely and my skin doesn't feel oily or greasy afterward. That's a huge plus for me in the summer months. I got an 8 oz bottle at Natural Bliss for $20, plus shipping. Thank you again for the recommendation, H2M!!


Oh, my. Maracuja oil is moving up on my must-have list - nothing has topped my S&S bag yet tho.


----------



## corkyb

Is that the $140 foundation that Cobbie recommended?


----------



## Jane917

The Dior foundation is not $140. If it were, I would not be using it. Still is was expensive, at least to me. I think it was $50 something. The Dior I have is the Dior Nude Hydrating. I still like it a lot, but switch between it and my Alima Pure mineral foundation.

Love that Clinique Bonus!


----------



## Ruby296

Ellesu, they are both great things to have if you ask me! 

Cobbie, I love Trina Turk's designs! I got one of the Clinique GWP bags last yr and it's so bright and colorful! Wish I could see the others in person but the closest Nordstrom is 3.5 hrs from me.


----------



## hudsonam

DH and I just got back from a little trip to NYC for our 10 year anniversary and I was on the hunt for a new purse but I didn't see anything I had to have, at least without looking for it cheaper online.  I did get a cute pair of maryjanes by Cushe at DSW for only$35. They're on Zappos for $75. I saw lots of things I liked but not enough to get them in NYC with more tax.


----------



## Addie

*Skyblue*, thank you! I'm hoping they'll have that at Sun Harvest (San Antonio-based Whole Foods type place).

*Cmg*, yay! Congrats on your Mia!

*Ruby*, thanks for sharing! I think I'm going to order it, but I'm also considering buying Sea Buckthorn oil. I was watching Dr. Oz, and he was raving about it. I'm already going to get the capsules to take, but I think I may want the oil for my face as well. I found some on Amazon that is pure and decently priced. Do I really need three oils? I mean, I guess I could alternate them &#8230; but I wonder how soon after opening do the oils expire?
I can't believe how quickly I became obsessed with facial oils!

*Cobbie*, you've got me interested in the Dior Hydrating foundation! Although I adore the Chanel one, I'll be getting a sample of that, too.
I really hope you like the Becca SSP! I always get nervous when anyone buys anything because of my mention or recommendation because I'm afraid they won't like it! I've been using it every day I apply makeup and am really happy. I'm going to get the Topaz one as well on my next order. I've got a place that sells Becca in San Antonio, so I'll go there and check out colours and other products (I'm really interested in their cheek tints and creamy eyeshadows), buy one or two items there and then buy the rest online.

I LOVE that bag included in the GWP!

*Hudsonam*, congratulations on your 10 year anniversary! That's awesome!

When I next go to the mall, I'm also going to have to take a look at the new Dior 5-Color Lift Eyeshadow Palettes. They're supposed to have "eye-lifting and radiance-boosting &#8230; serum powders." The lifting Amber looks like something I'd use. Plus, if it's still there, I'll have to take a look at the Rosy Tan Quint and finally get the Chanel bronzing base creme.

Also, I don't know if anyone is interested, but tomorrow at 10am Central, HauteLook will be featuring Urban Decay products. From my limited experience with HauteLook, products can be up to 75% off. I don't really need anything from UD, but I plan on being by my computer just in case as I'm sure a lot of items will sell out quickly. No one knows what products will be on sale there until the day of, but if you have some products in mind that you'd like to buy anyway, it's worth a look.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie, I can understand how hard the GWP might be to resist! Be sure and share what bag you get if you cave 

Hudsonam, Congrats on 10 years together, wishing you many more!!

AddieLove, Ive got quite a few oils in my "rotation"-Kukui Nut, Watermelon Seed, Red Raspberry, Grapeseed, Sweet Almond and now the Maracuja. I keep them in the refrigerator to prolong shelf life. I have heard of it, but I don't know anything about Sea  Buckthorn so I'll be interested in learning more from you. I think Dr. Oz is a pretty reliable source of info so of he raves about it it must be good!! I have just found over the past couple of years that pure plant/seed oils are much better for my skin-no additives, preservatives, etc and they're usually much less expensive than most cosmetic counter creams/lotions. I'm 49 and have very few facial wrinkles or lines. Most people guess that I'm about 15 yrs younger than I really am


----------



## Jen

That's the same GWP Clinique bag I got with my Nordstrom purchase! I love the bag! I'm already pretty much hooked on the All About Eyes, it's exactly what I've been looking for. I also really love the lipstick and like the redness solutions mineral powder. I love the cute lip gloss key chain too!

It's been a bad few days for spending money! I did place a Sephora order on the 8% cash back day, I got a replacement Bonne Mine palette because I love it so much, some nail polish, plus last minute decided to pick up the Boscia BB *Neo* loves so much. Since she has hooked me on most of the makeup I'm currently hooked on I figured I should trust her opinion and try it! Then, my husband and I went to Home Depot and I spent about $400 on shelving units, a ladder and some mulch (sooooo not exciting), then bought myself a new Reds jersey ($75, but I'll use it forever), then decided since I had $80 off $125 at New York & Company through yesterday I couldn't resist so placed an online order. I did end up only spending $60 including tax & shipping, and got 2 pairs of crop pants, 2 pairs of leggings and 3 tank tops. Can't beat that! THEN....the shoes I ordered from Nordstrom are too small, but I really like them. So I want to order the replacement, and then decided there were a few other things I probably need.....it's seriously time for someone to take my credit card away from me!

You know, we haven't heard from either *Victoria* or *Neo* for awhile. I hope Victoria's health is okay, and that Neo didn't get lost in her desk at work!!


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, you've made me feel a lot better about wanting three different oils. I think I'll get both.
I'm happy to hear that! I'm definitely sticking with facial oils; I want your results! 

*Jen*, nice purchases!
Are you a Home Depot person? I know almost all men are and I know several women who love going. If I'm forced to go, I'll buy a soda and just walk around looking at the flowers. I used to hate going, but it's slowly growing on me. The flowers are my main attraction.

Yes, *Victoria* and *Neo*, please drop by and let us know how you're both doing!


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!


----------



## Jen

AddieLove said:


> *Jen*, nice purchases!
> Are you a Home Depot person? I know almost all men are and I know several women who love going. If I'm forced to go, I'll buy a soda and just walk around looking at the flowers. I used to hate going, but it's slowly growing on me. The flowers are my main attraction.


*Addie* - no, not at ALL! I actually kind of despise the place, for lots of reasons. The main one being that my family business is in selling kitchen & bath products to wholesalers, and the big box stores have destroyed the business for us and our customers. Plus, Other than that, I'm not a fixer upper, so I just don't like going there. I mostly make my husband go when we need things, but we had some big purchases that required a U-haul so I had to go along. As far as gardening goes, I HATE it! I have a completely black thumb, I kill any and all plants that cross my path! I make my husband do all the outdoor work, I take care of all indoor work. It works for me  !


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, curiousity got the better of me and I googled Sea Buckthorn oil last night and read nothing but great things about it and the capsules. Then I went over to trusty Makeup Alley for reviews and Weleda rated 91% in terms of repeat buyers. Just about all said it had a nice, fresh citrus-y scent so that kind of sealed the deal for me. I picked up a bottle today at the health food section of my local grocery store (Wegmans). It's a 3.4 oz bottle and I paid $18. Expiration date is 3/13, so pretty long shelf life. My daughters and I met some friends at a campground last weekend and they got some ugly mosquito bites that are healing but are not gone yet. I'm going to use it on them and see what happens. I don't think you'll be  disappointed having several different oils to choose from!


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, ah. I would despise them for that as well! I'm a terrible fixer upper. I'm far too clumsy to try and fix anything. And I am not an outdoor-work person either. I hate, hate, hate having to water the grass by hand (we have a sprinkler system but can only use that once a week because of water limitations going on right now). I like looking at flowers, but I'm not a fan of having to take care of them because, like you, nearly everything I touch dies. In fact, in under a month, I've managed to completely destroy one plant and nearly killed another. Surprisingly, I do enjoy taking care of--and miraculously haven't annihilated--a few herbs I have. It's just fun to rush out to the garden when cooking to add some herbs.

*Ruby*, that's a great price! Please let us know what you think! I'm glad to hear it's got such a long shelf life. 
By the way, how are you and the kids doing? Is everything going a bit smoother?

Well, the HauteLook Urban Decay sale was disappointing. They had a nice eyeshadow palette for $10, but all the colours I liked on it were the ones I already owned. I wasn't interested in anything else, so at least I saved a bit of money. Although, I hate saving money when there's an awesome sale.


----------



## Jen

My husband's uncle gave us a jade plant he'd had for 25 years as a housewarming present.  It took me 3 months to kill it.  I felt SO bad!  I've told people - please don't give me a plant EVEN if you tell me it requires no maintenance and it's impossible to kill.  I can do it, I promise!!  I had a big basil plant going for awhile, it died after I attempted to repot it.  I'm surprised my cat is still alive   !


----------



## Jen

My Opelle finally came!!!! I'm copying / pasting the pictures from the purse forum as I know some of you don't go over there. Sorry if you do and you've already seen it, but it's just so pretty! Sorry about the big pictures too.....it's more trouble to resize and this way you get a close up view 

Here is one outside next to my gray porch door so you can see the difference in sunlight -










Here is one inside (natural light coming in through skylight though)










Inside with my stuff - a huge wallet, glasses case, medium to smallish makeup bag, ipod, phone in side pocket. I put my keys in one of the front zip pocket, chapstick and lip gloss in the other front zip pocket.










Side by side with the S & S for comparison -










All in all, I love it!!! Somehow it looks smaller than the S & S, but I feel like my stuff fits better in it. I still love my S & S and it will get use, but for now it's all Opelle!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, I put some SBT oil on my daughters after their showers and I could swear their bites looked better in a matter of hours! Thank you for asking about us, for the moment things are quiet. But I never know what will set my ex off. He's very volatile and doesn't hesitate to take it out on me. My realtor also wants to drop the asking price on the house by 10k and that is not what I wanted to hear, but life goes on....

Jen, your new bag is beautiful, enjoy it!!


----------



## hudsonam

Ruby, *hugs*. My best friend is dealing with an awful ex and a bitter divorce, so I have a little idea of what you're going through.  Hang in there! 

Now I need to check out these oils you all are talking about.


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> Ruby, *hugs*. My best friend is dealing with an awful ex and a bitter divorce, so I have a little idea of what you're going through.  Hang in there!
> 
> Now I need to check out these oils you all are talking about.


Thank you so much, hudsonam, I appreciate your hugs! I'm sorry to hear your best friend is suffering too, let her know I'm thinking of her as well; she is not alone.
I'm really loving the SBT oil, my girls' bites significantly improved in just one night. I'm really happy with the results!


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, back in high school, my piano teacher gave me this beautiful orchid--her husband grew them for a living. She told me how to take care of it with detailed instructions, and I still managed to kill it in a few weeks. I felt terrible; I couldn't tell her.
Although, I have to concede that your story wins with the 25-year kicker.
Our friends have to learn that plants are not our friends.
Well, as long as our pets are fine, it's good enough. 
LOVE that bag! It's beautiful!

*Ruby*, I'm happy to hear such immediate results! I ordered the Sibu Beauty brand SBT pills and oil from Amazon. The oil is already on its way. I got an email from the distributor of the pills saying that due to The Dr. Oz Show, the manufacturer was all sold out, so it's going to take a bit longer to fulfill my order. Who knew Dr. Oz was so influential/popular?
Glad to hear things are quiet right now. I hope it stays that way and that your ex remains calm or just stays away. I've never been married, so I can't even imagine how emotionally difficult it must be for you and your children. It's hard enough when the marriage ends amicably.
Ugh. I hate to hear that, but maybe the dropped price will get it sold quickly.

*Hudsonam*, sorry to hear your best friend has to go through this as well. I hope it doesn't get dragged out and that she's able to move on soon.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, wow, Dr. Oz is like Oprah! Glad to hear you've got SBT oil and capsules coming your way. I spoke too soon about the ex-have been getting a flurry of nasty email w/stupid threats but I have to let it roll off my back. He's not worth my time or energy. It's really amazing how you can love someone enough to marry them and then end up like this. He is not the same person at all. Scary what the mind can do when it snaps. Thanks for the good wishes on the house selling..I am not very optimistic right now


----------



## ellesu

Love the purses ladies! Sorry for those going through such rough times.  Be safe!

I wonder if SBT oil would work on gnats? The area I'm in for the time being is absolutely full of gnats! They don't bite but they are a big time pest.  Maybe the old standby Skin So Soft? Now that I'm finally learning what to wear and be "somewhat" comfortable - bandeau dresses/coverups and tops, we'll probably be moving soon.  It happend in Oregon - I had just bought the stuff I needed and wham! back to south Louisiana.  Don't think I'll be able to wear much of what I bought up there ever again.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Ruby296 said:


> My maracuja oil arrived yesterday! I used it last night and again this am and so far I really like it. It does sink in nicely and my skin doesn't feel oily or greasy afterward. That's a huge plus for me in the summer months. I got an 8 oz bottle at Natural Bliss for $20, plus shipping. Thank you again for the recommendation, H2M!!


Ruby, I'm so happy you like the maracuja oil. I'm so happy with mine, and even happier that I shopped around (as did you) and got a much better price than the Tarte branded version.

Prayers for you in your impending divorce. Mine was 13 years ago and I've never regretted it...not one minute of one day, and that's after 17 years of marriage and 4 kids! We are both much happier people apart than we ever were together.

I have my "pre-employment" physical and drug screening tomorrow for the new position. I can't give notice at my current job until this one is a 100% guarantee and it's driving me crazy!

My laptop died last week, and although I should be preparing for SMACKDOWN in case everything goes smoothly for the new, but less lucrative, position, I still went out and replaced it. I'm still waiting for it to ship and it's taking F O R E V E R!



I chose the "fastback red". I do love red, in just about anything! I also picked up a sleeve for it while I was there, and had a "special code" that gave me the Audio Station for free with the order!

Okay, and I did order a new purse too. Sigh. I wanted a messenger bag that would be big enough for my Kindle and my new netbook. I can't afford the leather ones, although they are soooo lovely (love the Opelle bag, Jen, as well and S&S). So, I went to QVC and got this one, in the eggplant/gray color combo (love purple too!): 
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.F08839.cc.848
I'd post a picture, but pictures from QVC never work for me on this site!

Oh, and I picked up FOUR (one for my livingroom, bedroom and bathroom...one of each color, of course...and I sent one to my mom for her birthday) of these cuties and I love them:

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.cc.150.item.H164910

AND I've now bought two of this shirt (in ice grey and pale rose):

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A202448.cc.BF5

In the meantime, my boyfriend is letting me use his cool little netbook, but I'm confident I'll like mine even better!

Oh, and thanks for all the sweet things you guys said about our pictures! You are tooo nice. We had our first fight in 2 years Sunday, which also happened to be his birthday. But we've moved past it.

I did get my hair chopped off. I have to admit it's not terribly flattering, but MAN is it ever cooler!

Heading off to my boyfriend's house to enjoy his just opened pool (I never knew how much work it takes to get a pool ready for the summer season!), but I'll post as soon as I know something about the job.


----------



## ellesu

H2M....I like how you do SMACKDOWN!    I really like everything you got - especially the flameless candle lamps.  I have some plain looking candles with the timer in my fireplace and I love looking at them.  Oh! I almost forgot the netbook! You're going to love it.  Only one fight in 2 years? You guys are doing good.  

Best of luck on your job! I hope it's settled soon.  Now I'm off to practice smackdown at qvc and look at those flameless candle lamps....


----------



## Jen

*H2M*, I also love your version of smackdown, it's just like mine!! Cool netbook and lamps!
My husband and I very, very rarely fight so when we do it's usually big because we don't know how to fight! My mom always says we don't fight enough, it helps keep the air clean. Maybe she's right! 2 years is very good, and even better that you resolved it. Good luck with the new job!! Tell us all about it!


----------



## ellesu

I agree - knowing how to fight is very useful. _Back in the day_, when I was in school,  we had a semester course covering basics like budgeting, types of insurance, basic meal planning, girls learned how to change a tire and boys learned how to cook a basic meal. Amazingly I still remember some of those basic principles. I don't remember my children having anything like that. I know things change rapidly these days but I think teaching things like basic money management, conflict resolution, etc, would be beneficial in everyday life.

Now, back to business.  Seeing pictures of all the beautiful handbags - and not being able to figure out a way to have them shipped to me because of my current living situation (read-temporary living quarters), I tried to satisfiy my new bag cravings yesterday by picking up what was labeled as a _bohemian_ bag. I can't find a picture of it anywhere - I don't think a picture exists (nor is there any reason one should!).  If the term bohemian doesn't bring a picture to mind, think _beach tacky._ It's cute. It's fun. It's easy to use, even if I won't be able to carry it many other places. But....it in no way took away my S&S longing/planning.


----------



## Jane917

So, KB friends, school is out and I am HOME! No more travel (at least work-related travel) until late August. I plan to work in the garden, visit with friends, recoup my life.

When I got home today there were 2 packages waiting for me. One, my new JavoEdge jacket for my new K3. Yellow poppy. I have orange poppy on my iPad. 

The other package was my mascara from the Nordstrom special a couple of weeks ago.....buy 2 get one free. Now that I am on summer vacation, I don't know how soon I will be trying the new mascaras, but I will report ba? ck when I try them. 

The other night I went to a CABI party. Has anyone been to one? CABI stands for Carol Anderson By Invitation. Many years ago I purchased some of her clothing in department stores, but not it is sold at home parties. I am not much for home parties, but I have to admit that this was fun. I picked up a couple of Tees and a pair of pants. I love her design, fabrics, and forgiving fit.


----------



## Jen

Do you LOVE your new K3 *Jane*? I went from K1 to the DXG, lately I've considered the K3 for travel. I will probably wait until the price drops or there is a new version, but I have almost gotten it a few times. I hope you love it and it was worth it!!

Every June I'm upset I'm not in education! It's so depressing to know I won't have "summer vacation" until I retire in 30+ years! Wow. That hurts!

*ellesu*, the only thing thing that solves those urges is giving in  . Trust me, I know! And I have an S & S AND an Opelle to prove it!


----------



## Jane917

*Jen*, I love my K3. I love the size and weight. Nice type, good contrast. I got the $139 wifi, but I could kick myself for not getting the $114 Special Offers. I thought the Special Offers version ran ads, but actually it runs special Amazon offers. As soon as I completely commit to my K3, I will go about selling my K2 and all the covers I have.

I just finished my 36th year in education. Next year will probably be my last. Yes, I love my summer vacation, but those who went into education just for the summer vacation washed out in the first couple of years. I am not a classroom teacher, but a Speech Pathologist. I have a much easier job than the classroom teacher. They are my heroes. Many teachers have summer jobs waiting for them to make ends meet. It takes a lot of years to climb up the salary scale to make a decent living. It is interesting to note that almost all my kids started out at salaries equal or greater to what I make after 36 years, a Master's degree, and hundreds of college credits above my MA. Not complaining, I love what I do, and that is all that matters. I feel blessed that I chose a career that has lasted all these years. I truly love going to work.


----------



## hudsonam

Jane, I admire the work you do.  My son is in speech and his therapist is wonderful! She did things we couldn't do no matter what we tried. It's truly a special job you have. 

Now, on to shoes... I'm on a real shoe kick, and I just found these for a great price, but I hate paying $10 shipping.  What do you think? Worth it? The reviews are great:

http://www.sundancecatalog.com/product/code/53707.do?code=TELPTRET


----------



## Jane917

*hudsonam*, have you look for those shoes on Zappos or Shoebuy or Shoesonline, where they have free shipping?


----------



## hudsonam

Jane917 said:


> *hudsonam*, have you look for those shoes on Zappos or Shoebuy or Shoesonline, where they have free shipping?


I did, but I didn't see them on sale anywhere else.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

hudsonam said:


> I did, but I didn't see them on sale anywhere else.


This pair appears to be pretty darn close to the shoes you posted (if not the same), and after you add the shipping on the other site, they are only $.01 more, plus, Zappos offers FREE return shipping if you don't like them. Something to consider...


----------



## Hippie2MARS

One more thing before I go to bed (I'm going, I'm going...):

I just ordered a Breeze Litter System for my cats. I'm so over the smell of kitty urine permeating the back half of my apartment! Didn't have much of a problem when I just had Josie, but now that I have Idgie (the kitten)...whew! Has anyone tried this product? Thoughts?

http://www.breezeforcats.com/

I bought mine from Amazon (of course) and they have a killer deal right now with their 15% off Subscribe & Save, plus an additional 15% with the promotional code PURINA78. With the two discounts, it brought the box itself (which is really a starter it with the box, liners and a bag of the pellets) down to $25.36! (Plus you can cancel the subscribe & save if you want to, which I do.)

http://www.amazon.com/Tidy-Breeze-Litter-Multiple-1-Count/dp/B001411SK0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=grocery&qid=1307778344&sr=1-1

Now seriously...since the lower-paying-yet-less-stressful job is now confirmed, I will have to begin FOR REAL, actual *SMACKDOWN*!


----------



## ellesu

Yep, Jane, my teaching job (GED, ABE) was alllllll year long. Enjoy your summer!

hudsonam - Get the shoes! *Love* them!

H2M - I haven't tried the Breeze litter system - my dd _finally_ reclaimed her cat after many years of leaving it with me. I will say that Cassie the cat very graciously allowed me to live along with her _in my own house_ all those years. There's that.  My daughter and her housemates have, I forget how many cats, and they are constantly trying different things so I'll ask her if they know anything about Breeze. 
And....how could I have forgotten?! Congratulations on the new job!


----------



## corkyb

Jen and Cobbie, I've written to Opelle twice not through the Etsy email system, but have not heard back.  Is that how you contacted her?


----------



## Ruby296

Ellesu, not sure if the SBT oil would work as bug repellant, but it might be worth a try. Gnats are extremely annoying! In fact I'm not a fan of most flying insects. My girls and I attract them like crazy, must be our sweet tasting blood 

H2M, I love all your new purchases and congrats on the new job!  Thanks for the encouragement regarding my divorce. This has been a very tough journey so far, and while I 
know I made the right decision to leave, the fallout has been horrible, with no end in sight. My ex is an extremely angry, hateful individual and I'm tired of being his target. My atty asked me why his constant attacks bothered me so much because they should be meaningless, considering the source. I have to admit I didn't really have a good answer. Anyway, I recently found out he's engaging in some really risky behaviors and it kills me that he gets unsupervised overnight visitation with my daughters.

Hudsonam, love those sandals! Just checked zappos and they don't have my size, which is probably a good thing!


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie, unfortunately the judge in my case doesn't get rattled very easily. Many of the cases this judge hears are level 3 sex offenders (worst level in state of NY), so he's become hardened to many issues that most of us would consider really outrageous. If my ex ever tries to challenge custody (right now it's joint w/my having primary residence) I will bring out the artillery.


----------



## Jen

*Jane*, I'm also so grateful for you and all teachers. There is a reason I'm not a teacher!! I would be awful at it. I'm just so happy there are so many people that do it.

*corky*, that's also how I contacted Amy at Opelle. We emailed a few times that way and she was also very quick to reply every time. Maybe she's on vacation or something.

My husband and I participated in a relay for life for the American Cancer Society today, we're exhausted but it was amazing. It made me realize I don't volunteer nearly enough!


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks H2M! They don't have my size at Zappos, but it's just as well. I looked at my credit card and I really can't afford them this month. :-(


----------



## Hippie2MARS

hudsonam said:


> Thanks H2M! They don't have my size at Zappos, but it's just as well. I looked at my credit card and I really can't afford them this month. :-(


What a shame! However, it looks like fate as intervened, so that's a good thing!

I start my new job tomorrow...so excited but so nervous too!

For all of you QVC addicts out there (raises hand sheepishly), they having a special tomorrow...everything is available for easy pay in 5 installments! I HAD ordered a new GPS, but quickly canceled the order when I received their email!


----------



## hudsonam

Hippie2MARS said:


> What a shame! However, it looks like fate as intervened, so that's a good thing!
> 
> I start my new job tomorrow...so excited but so nervous too!
> 
> For all of you QVC addicts out there (raises hand sheepishly), they having a special tomorrow...everything is available for easy pay in 5 installments! I HAD ordered a new GPS, but quickly canceled the order when I received their email!


Oh you HAD to tell me this.  Good luck at your new job tomorrow!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

hudsonam said:


> Oh you HAD to tell me this.  Good luck at your new job tomorrow!!


Thanks so much. It went really well. I was super excited to come home and tell my boyfriend all about my first day, but then I called my mom on the way home and she made me feel foolish for choosing to take optional life insurance (I know my kids are grown, but if something should happen to me I'd like them to have SOMETHING), and my step-dad went on a rant about me managing my finances more effectively...then my boyfriend wasn't even here when I got home. Bummer end to a great day. So to console myself, I turned to a little retail therapy. I know it's wrong, but I can't stop myself. Shopped a bit on QVC 5-pay specials and picked up some new shoes and a couple of other little goodies!

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A08047.cc.202
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A212296.cc.119
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A213003.cc.130
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.V27861.cc.172


----------



## cmg.sweet

I like the clarks with the flower Hippie!  Glad your first day went well, and bummer about mom/step-dad.  My hubby was like that, I"d come home ready to share about my really good day and he'd either questions everything like I'm looking at it the wrong way or else drowns out my happy with complaints about his day.  After the 2nd time he did that I had to set him straight, but somehow I don't think it is as easy to "fix" parents...


----------



## Jen

Look on the bright side *Hippie* - the job that you have to go to every day went really well!! Sorry about the end of your day though. But at least you didn't have a horrible day at work and hate your new job, that would be way worse!!

I'm in a "it could be way worse" mood, it helps when I'm having a bad week. It's been a rough one for me too! I'm really trying not to hate every person I come across.....it's one of those days!

I'm pretty close to ordering a new GPS, does anyone have one they absolutely love? Mine is so old it's got a mind of it's own, yesterday I was completely relying on it to get me somewhere and it wanted me to drive through a line of trees 30 feet up from the highway and go straight onto said highway. Then, when I turned, it 'recalculated' and sent me into an abandoned drive in movie theater. I was 30 minutes late for my lunch appointment thanks to my GPS! I think it's time for a new one. They want $50 to update the map, I'd much rather put that into a new one. Any suggestions?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, what kind of phone do you have?  I have an Android and I use the Navigation feature on it.  It works so much better than the GPS unit I had before because it constantly needed the maps updated.


----------



## Jen

I have a pretty old blackberry, it's not fast enough to be useful as a GPS.  I know they need maps updated every once in awhile, but it's not like there are new roads all the time!  If there are, it should just be taking me the old roads - I'm pretty sure there was never a road 30 feet up from that highway!!


----------



## hsuthard

Cobbie, did you get the Clinique GWP from Nordstrom? I had to have it as soon as I saw it! I bought two of their gloss sticks in Strawberry and Melon, which I had been wanting anyway, and now I have the most adorable TT bag!

Jane, I'm going to a Cabi show this weekend, I love her stuff! Did you get anything? There are a couple of things I'm considering. It's all so flattering 

Does anyone have a fantastic hair dryer they recommend? I'd love to have one that dries my hair quickly without me ending up in a puddle of sweat every day. I don't know that there is such a thing, but there are some very expensive ones at Sephora, I wonder if they work any better than my $40 Revlon hairdryer?


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, sorry to hear about the continuing trouble with your ex. I love your attitude about it, though. It's definitely not worth your time or energy. It's not always easy to let that stuff roll off your back, so I think it's great that you're doing that. In the end, it's better for you and your daughters. You definitely don't need that stress in your life. And I hope your ex grows up and stops the nasty behavior.
Regarding his risky behavior: now that is something to get upset about. I'd be pretty mad, especially since he gets unsupervised overnight visitation. He needs to realize he's not just affecting you and him, he's affecting your daughters. I'm hoping there's some solution that comes your way! {{hugs}}
Fingers still crossed on the house selling!

Well, I've tried the SBT Seed Oil for a few days, and I love it! It smells like walnuts to me, which is odd to apply something that smells like that to your face, but I don't really mind. The bottle is tiny! It's 10ml, so I'm sure I'll go through it fairly quickly. I'll still buy more of it, though.  I just checked Amazon, and the price went down about a dollar (well, the price technically went up, but shipping is now free).

The SBT oil is definitely drier than the Apricot Kernel Oil. The first day using it, I broke out a bit, but I did some research and read that that usually happens. The next day, everything was back to normal, and my skin is looking better and better. I think I'll probably switch between the SBT and AK oil daily. I'll still use the AK oil on my neck every day, regardless.

Do you think it's still worth getting the Maracuja oil? Like, with all the oils you have, do you still value the Maracuja oil?

*H2M*, congratulations on your new job! I'm so happy to hear it went well for you! Sorry to hear the end wasn't as good. I find shopping to be the perfect remedy. 

*Jen*, sorry to hear about your rough week! When I have those, it just makes me want to stay at home and do nothing. Shopping does help, though. 
I have a Garmin (I named her Gabbie) that is several years old. When I get it replaced, I'm going to get one with lifetime map updates. You're right, it's really not worth updating the maps when you can just buy a new one. So, I would recommend one with the lifetime map updates, that way you don't have to deal with it later.

*Hsuthard*, currently I have a pretty old Conair that works just fine, but when it goes, I think I'll get a BaByliss, which is also made by Conair. I researched it a little bit a few months ago, and the reviews were pretty good. I've never bought a hairdryer that costs $100+, though, so I can't comment on whether they're all that better. I imagine all hairdryers will make you sweat in the summer, but there are probably some that are more effective; so drying faster might mean less sweating.


----------



## Jen

I haven't even started the GPS research, so I did not know there were ones with lifetime map updates!  I'll definitely go for that, thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Jane917

hsuthard said:


> Jane, I'm going to a Cabi show this weekend, I love her stuff! Did you get anything? There are a couple of things I'm considering. It's all so flattering


*Husthard*, enjoy your CABI party. I got the white Bree Jeans (in size 10!), the Knotty Flare Tank, and the watercolor hankie Tee. So many flattering styles! Let me know what you get.


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, I didn't either until after I had bought mine. I should get another one, but I'm just so attached to Gabbie--despite the fact that she has a penchant for sending me to closed-down Wal-Marts regardless of what I'm actually searching for.
Also, for my next one, I plan to get lane assist. It's where right before you make a turn or have to go on a particular highway, it will show you a realistic car view of your turn. It's particularly helpful when a highway veers off in three different directions.
And I've heard that the traffic helper thing (supposed to let you know when traffic is really heavy and give you alternate routes) doesn't actually work very well, and you either have to pay for it or deal with ads (depending on the brand you get, I believe).

*Cobbie*,  I'll be sure to wave hi! How are you liking it so far? I still haven't tried it mixed with my foundation. AND I just realized when I went to the mall yesterday, I forgot to get a sample of the Dior foundation. I could kick myself. Well, I have to go back, so I'll pick it up then.
How are the samples going so far?

So I went to the mall yesterday and picked up a few products. I left a comment on Lisa Eldridge's website asking about makeup tips for HD television, and she responded with a couple recommendations. So I picked up the MUFE HD Foundation and MAC's MSF in Natural.
At MAC I also picked up a paint pot in Groundwork and a lusterglass in Beaux.
At Sephora I picked up a Sephora powder brush (#41), but I might return it. I washed it late last night, and it smelled. I rewashed it today, but it still smells. It's like wet dog or &#8230; something. It is goat hair, so maybe that's why it smells? None of my other animal hair brushes smell. I really do like it; it's so soft, but I can't rub it on my face with it smelling like that. I bought a Sephora powder brush just like this one (except the brush hair was brown) back in high school, and it lasted until this year. The hair eventually separated from the brush, but it was my fault because I washed it to the ferrule, which loosened the glue.
I also bought a Fusion Beauty blush in Haute. It's a cream-to-powder blush, and it feels just so smooth. I love it.

AND in a couple of days, HauteLook is having a sale on Rock & Republic cosmetics! I may pick up a couple of blushes.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I have a magellan (Ellen) with lifetime maps and lane assist...when our old Garmin (GiGi) tried to make me drive into the bay in Tampa we diecded it was time for a new one. It has some quirks that annoy me, but I think it is more my being used to how the garmin did things than actual issues. I think it is this one, or at least this one is closest to what I have.


----------



## Ruby296

H2M, congrats on a great first day on the new job! Sorry it ended on a negative note though. Try not to let that stuff bother you; easier said than done. And thank you again for suggesting the maracuja oil. I love it more everyday 

AddieLove, thank you for all of your support. It's a daily roller coaster ride and I want to stop and get off but I can't! As for my ex, his risky behaviors involve public postings on a certain list; looking for "drinking partners". It boggles my mind that people do this sort of thing...as far as him recognizing anything, he'd have to get into serious rehab and therapy to understand what he's doing. His alcoholism is progressing and if he doesn't do something about it he'll end up killing himself either through a DWI related incident or organ failure.  

What brand of SBT are you using? Mine smells like oranges (and is orange tinted)! I tried the SBT on my face and I broke out on my chin, so I only use it on my body. I'm glad you like it though, and thanks for the feedback on the Apricot kernel oil. YES, I think you should still get the maracuja oil!! My skin loves it; it's smooth and glowing. It's faded a couple of small sunspots too. I can't rave about it enough!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, sorry for second post. I tried to edit but the scren is too small on my iPhone. Anyway I forgot to ask you what day the R & R sale is on Hautelook. I've got 3 of their blushes a pressed powder and a couple of eyeshadows and I love them all. The packaging/compacts are exquisite! They are quite heavy though and wouldn't recommend traveling too far as they are heavy. They're $$$, but a good deal on sale. I think I got mine from Ideeli, which is just like Hautelook.


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, well you could always go back and get the samples again! 

*Ruby*, I'm so sorry you have to go through all this. Geez. Same here. Boggles the mind. My dad was a heavy drinker. He didn't have that particular risky behavior, but I remember once I mentioned how he drank too much (I was really little) and he exploded. So I do understand how impossible it is to get someone to change that type of behavior when they aren't willing to recognize it themselves.

The brand of SBT I'm using is Sibu Beauty. It's tinted orange as well. It's 100% SBT with nothing else added. You might give that one a try since I believe the one you have does have other oils added to it. So maybe just the SBT wouldn't break you out. I do wish mine smelled like oranges!
Okay, okay. Twist my arm.  I'll buy the maracuja oil.

Regarding the R&R sale on HauteLook, it's tomorrow (Thursday). The sale starts at 10am central. I'll be on right then, too, because I'm sure a lot of stuff will sell out quickly. From what I've read about past appearances on HauteLook, R&R blushes will be priced around $20 (normally $40). They do have shipping costs, so that's something to keep in mind. Although, you'll still end up saving money as shipping won't be $20.
I've never tried R&R cosmetics, but I've read a few reviews; and I'm excited to give them a try! I hope there's a good selection tomorrow!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove, I'm sorry you experienced difficult times w/your dad too. So unfair to children....
Thanks for the info on your SBT oil, I'll check it out. Glad to hear you're going to try the maracuja, I hope you like it as much as I do! And thanks for the Hautelook sale info, not like I need any more makeup but I will look anyway! 1/2 price is a good deal, the blushes are HUGE! Have fun shopping!


----------



## KindleChickie

I just saw the cutest iPad sleeves on Nordstroms online. They are PVC vinyl and fairly inexpensive. I ordered 2 sleeves and 2 totes. I will pick up these two...

















And these two I have to have delivered because they arent available locally.


----------



## Jen

*Ruby*, I just continue to be so sorry to hear what you're going through! I can't believe what your husband is doing - but at the very least you can be 150% confident you made the right decision. It's just too bad that your kids have HIM as a role model, and there isn't anything you can do about it. You are one strong woman though and you should be incredibly proud of yourself.

*KindleChickie* - I love those, especially that last one!

I have to head to the mall this afternoon where there is a Sephora......I can't think of anything I need right now, but I'm sure I'll swing by.......


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, thanks for the kind words. There were good and bad times, and overall, he was a good dad. I take it as a learning experience, though, because I refuse to date smokers or heavy drinkers.
Like *Jen* said, you are so strong and you should be so proud of yourself. There's nothing you can't do.

Well, I just checked out the R&R sale, and I was pretty disappointed. I think the blush was a tad more expensive than normal (well, for the sale price), and there was only the one color, which wasn't one I wanted. And their blush was the only item I wanted as I have enough eyeshadows and lip glosses right now. Oh, well. At least I saved some money &#8230; this time. 
I'm excited to try the maracuja oil!

*KindleChickie*, great purchases! I really like that first sleeve.

*Jen*, good luck on your shopping trip to Sephora! Let us know what you decide to buy.


----------



## ellesu

Ooooooh! I like the totes. I saw them appearing as I was scrolling down the screen and thought *NO!* Cannot look! So I went to another topic but, of course, couldn't finish reading before I somehow ended up back here.  Now....I have maracuja oil saved at Amazon waiting for me to pull the trigger/push the button....

Now I might as well go back and open the Sephora email I ignored this morning.


----------



## Addie

*Ellesu*,  this thread will suck you in and never let go!
I'm not sure which maracuja oil you have, but I thought I'd mention the one Ruby got: http://www.mynaturalbliss.com/passionfruit_oil.html
I'm going to order from this website as well. There is a shipping cost, though I can't remember how much. I still believe it's pretty cheap overall. I'm getting the 8oz size.


----------



## KindleChickie

I got a message on my phone saying the order was ready so I drove 25 miles into Dallas to pick it up.  When I got there they only had the tote and said they would refund my ipad cover.  I told them to refund the whole order because they were a matched set.  So when I get back to my car to drive home,  I check my emails on my ipad and see that the receipt for the original charge says the ipad cover was "cancelled at customers request".  I am very unhappy and I dont think I will accept the other order when it comes due to their dishonesty.


----------



## candyisdandy

hsuthard said:


> Does anyone have a fantastic hair dryer they recommend? I'd love to have one that dries my hair quickly without me ending up in a puddle of sweat every day. I don't know that there is such a thing, but there are some very expensive ones at Sephora, I wonder if they work any better than my $40 Revlon hairdryer?


On the recommendation of a website I subscribe to, I recently bought a BaByliss Pro Carrera hairdryer on eBay, because they featured it as one of the top five hair dryers that they'd tested. The seller I bought it from had a "Make Offer" button, and I think I offered about $55 and she accepted it. It has really reduced my drying time, though I have a lot of hair, so it still takes a while (chin length, but very thick). To do it completely dry and smooth, i.e. with a round brush, takes a good 15 minutes. But I find the end result is better than with my previous dryer (can't remember the brand, but it was a good one that I'd seen on Good Morning America or somewhere). This one seems a little heavy, but I don't mind because it seems like it's more "professional".

Here's what it says on the box:
"Ionic - Negative ions eliminate static. Reduces drying time".
"Ceramic - Creates a shiny smooth finish" (this must be what I mean when I say the end result is better
"Ceramic - Generates far-infrared heat, a gentle heat to protect hair"

I've heard the T3 dryers are really good too, but I remember when I was first looking at them, they were close to $200 (I'm in Canada though, so I'm sure you could get them for less in the US).


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've been through two BaByliss dryers and I really like them a lot.  A friend used it while traveling once and had to write down what kind it was because she really liked it.  I now have a Chi dryer though and I personally like it better.

Also, I've been wearing Cabi clothes for years and love them but the girl that did the parties here now has MS and is no longer doing it.  I miss my Cabi clothes.

Still on Smackdown but thankful that I got The Beast before Smackdown started.  I also had bought a camera but returned it and got the one like Cobbie got and it is awesome!!!!  Love it, love it!


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, I need foundation help. I may have already asked this, so if I'm repeating myself I apologize. I use Mary Kay mineral makeup and it's ok, but not great. BE has bismuth in it which makes me feel dry and itchy. I used Everyday Minerals fora while but it made me look very washed out. I need a new mineral makeup... Any suggestions? Oh, and I also tried Urban Decay but I didn't like the built in sponge applicator. Help please!   

And I know I'm going to end up with a new hair dryer now... ;-) I too have chin length hair but a lot of it and having recently grown it out from short- short, it's driving me crazy to spend so much time drying it, especially when it's hot, but I'm trying not to chop it all off just yet. LOL!


----------



## Jane917

Hudsonom, I am loving Alima Pure. I still use my Dior liquid, but for the powdered mineral makeup, I use AP. You can order samples, and they have great CS services as you request advice on choosing shades.

alimapure.com


----------



## hsuthard

Candy and Nameless, thanks for the input. I still haven't ordered anything, I'm trying to avoid drying my hair, washing it at night and then just a quick blow in the morning and the flat iron instead. But it's not the same as a nice blow-dry. There's actually a new salon here in town that does nothing but blow-outs and styles, I can't wait to give them a try.

http://www.blowbarexpress.com/

My hair is chin length too, fairly thick (used to be a lot thicker when I was younger!). It's so humid here in Florida it just seems to take forever to dry it!


----------



## Jen

*hudsonam*, does it need to be mineral? I was a mineral girl for YEARS! I used BE first, then switched to Sheercover, then switched to Mary Kay, then switched back to BE. I liked BE the best out of all, but obviously that won't work for you. I have since moved to the Chanel Vitalumiere, and am in love with it. I still use the BE sometimes especially in the summer, but the Chanel is my favorite so far.

I can be of NO help in the hairdryer conversation, I haven't dried my hair for 15 years. I'm really lucky in the hair department. Not so much in the skin department though....hence the makeup obsession!

I was _pretty_ good at Sephora yesterday. I got the Clinique All About Eyes (loved the sample from the Nordstrom GWP), a backup daily brush cleaner (which I'm really good at using now), another Guerlain automatique (love that formula), a crease eyeshadow brush, and my favorite purchase which was last minute and random - the Urban Decay lip primer potion. LOVE. I have been using Guerlain's kiss kiss liplift or whatever, the UD kicks it's behind! I am going to return the Guerlain knowing how great this stuff is. It's WAY better than the Too Faced also. I didn't like that one much at all, but they say it's better for gloss. One day with the UD and I'm hooked! It's almost 11:00 and my lipstick is PERFECT - after breakfast, coffee and over 3 hours of work. Part of that is how great the Guerlain automatique is too.



I didn't do too much other damage at the mall, I bought a Reds sweatshirt and a few shirts at H & M. Luckily I was hungry and decided to go grab some sushi instead of continuing to shop!


----------



## KindleChickie

After yesterdays fiasco with the first set of Tote/iPad cover, this morning there is a knock at my door and I go sign for my package from Nordstroms.  I paid $25.50 to have the second tote and ipad cover set shipped.  I open the box and guess what was in it?  One item.  Just the cover this time.  

How in the world does Nordstroms stay in business?


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks *Jane* and *Jen*! I have no luck with liquid foundations just because my skin tends to flake, and the liquid always accentuates any flakiness I have, and surprisingly, the mineral makeup does not. But I'm always willing to try something new.

I'm really thinking about trying the *oil cleansing method*. I have dry skin that can be flakey, but I am an oil slick by 10am. I just have a question about removing makeup with it - do those of you who do the OCM remove your makeup with the oil mixture, and it comes all off? Should I start with the EVOO and castor oil combo for cleansing, or are some of the other oils better? Or should I start with doing the oil as moisturizer first?


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Okay, that's it! I'm going! TODAY! No excuses!


It's not online anymore......so I just want to prepare you in case they don't have it anymore!!

*hudsonam*, that's so weird! I would think that mineral powders would totally accentuate flakes. Have you gone to Sephora? You could try a bunch of kinds at once! I think MUFE has one, Korres has a wild rose one, Amazing Cosmetics has one....


----------



## angelmum3

Hair Straightner Question >
I know the Chi  at $100 is supposed to be top of the line, DD wants one.  Really?  Doesnt the $29 model do the same thing?

I know - I need to ask the experts!! 

TIA

PS - she has STRAIGHT hair! (not curly at all, she likes the smoothness I guess?  and sometimes she bends it to a 'curl')


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Angelmum3* I have a Chi dryer and love Chi but I have a Hot Tools flat iron and I love it. Cobbies offer is fabulous.

*Cobbie,* you are so sweet and generous, you are my favorite.


----------



## Asphodel

I miss shopping and being enabled.  I'm still on smackdown and will be for the foreseeable future - until the house sells, at least. The only shopping I've been able to do recently has been for the house, and while I would normally enjoy buying decorative accessories, linens and furniture (for staging) this whole experience has been so stressful that I just found it to be a chore.   It was pretty exciting when I got some cottage style accessories at Michaels on clearance.

I also miss chatting with all of you "evil kindle people". Now that we've finished the work we were doing to prep the house I should have time to start posting again.


----------



## skyblue

I am currently away at the beach, but I couldn't resist peeking in here! 

My *ROOTS* bag has been great for touring! I use my J Crew woven tote for the beach. It is GORGEOUS here! Iwill check in when we get home.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I did some serious shopping yesterday, mostly in the form of house accessories...I bought a fence for my backyard and a small above ground pool so that I can take floating afternoon naps .  I also bought an iPad, but I bought a 1st gen 64GB from MacMall...I decided I really didn't need the cameras since I have them on my ipod and haven't ever used them.  I went into the new sephora in my JCP on Thursday (it just opened this week) and bought a couple things, and earlier this week I bought a few more S&S accessories so now other than buying an iPad case I am on smackdown for a while!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen, thanks so much for your support. There are days when I can hardly wrap my brain around what's happened in my life the last yr and a half. My ex is incredibly stupid, and he's going to be sorry one of these days when he wakes up and realizes what he's created for himself. I can live with myself because I know I did everything in my power to try and keep the marriage together. But you can't help a person when they aren't ready to receive help. 

AddieLove, I checked the Hautelook sale too and wasn't inspired at all. I'm sorry they didn't have more blush shades available. $20 is a good price for them, but only when it's what you want. Are you a member of Ideeli? They have R&R sales too. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on the maracuja oil. I think the shipping from Natural Bliss was around $9-not great but much better price overall than other sites.


----------



## angelmum3

*Ruby* wise words indeed. My ds and his wife of 2 years are going through "problems" I'm truly staying out of it - supporting ds, and not saying anything negative - just love - (and its hard, she showed up at my house with the police yelling and screaming - I just responded "I love you dil" so I can see ds feeling the same way - its hard.

*Cobbie* How generous of you! If its not too much to ship up here - we'd love that! But, no worries if its too much trouble!

DD has very sensitive skin - she is loving the Purity - she says it melts off her make up!!

Father's Day tomorrow - we're going to be grilling steaks and I made soe creme brulee - its incredibly easy to make!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Father's Day tomorrow - we're going to be grilling steaks and I made soe creme brulee - its incredibly easy to make!!


If it is that easy, please share the recipe.


----------



## Neo

Hellooooo Ladies!!!!!

I haven't been here in so long, I'm not sure where to start, or if I will manage to remember to say all that popped into my mind while catching up, but I will try my best 

The last few weeks have been super busy for me (*Jen*, you weren't far off the mark when you were wondering if I had been swallowed by my desk, lol), and I was also in Morocco for a business trip (didn't see a thing from Morocco though, and only managed some shopping at the Paris airport, while on transit on my way back...).

Anyway, I first wanted to thank you *AddieLove*, for posting that link to the Lisa Eldridge video where she uses the Chanel bronzer all over: I've been using mine like this almost everyday since (and remember to do my ears too, thank you Lisa !), and because if that video also bought the Fusion Beauty blush in Haute a while ago (use it daily, and I'm living a big love story with that blush: love everything about it, the color, the texture, the way it looks!). I also bought the MAC eyebrow crayon in Lingering that she was talking about,and I'm very happy with that one also, as I find it to be a perfect match with my eyebrow color and a much better match than the Chanel I used previously. I also like that you don't have to sharpen it constantly .

*Jen*, I am soooo glad you finally got your Opelle Lotus bag, it's simply gorgeous!!!!! Don't you love how mushy and yummy the leather is, while still being totally resistant to scratches and stuff? I also love how practical it is, with all those pockets that allow you to organize all your stuff. My Opelle came with me on my trip to Morocco, and it was perfect, on the plane, in my meetings, and for official dinners and stuff. I find that it just works as well with a pair of Jeans, a suit, or a dress, which is exactly the kind of purse I need . But that clay is simply stunning, and I'm sure you've been getting a lot of pleasure from carrying it, no? Yesterday, and because of you, I bought the UD lip primer: I'm yet to try it, but if you like it, I have no doubt I will too and that it will work out just as well for me 

*Skyblue*, I am so sorry the Olukai flip flops didn't work out for you . I have been wearing mine quite a bit lately, and now that they are seeing more action, I have to say that my favorite ones, those that are the most comfortable (and I can literally walk miles with those!) are the plastic/rubber ones. The leather ones are gorgeous, but I do find them quite stiff when walking more than a few blocks in them, and they end up rubbing and hurting a bit . Not sure what I will do with them, as it's way too late to return them, and not sure I will wear them much anymore, as they are not so comfortable. I'm really glad you are enjoying your new purses though - but I don't think you showed us your J Crew tote, please share 

*Ruby*, I am so sorry you have to go through all of this horror with your soon to be ex-husband, and that on top of that you have to worry about your daughters' safety when they are with them. No matter what is happening now between you and him, it must also be heartbreaking to watch someone you have once loved being so self-destructive. I'm not sure that I have much to say, or any advice to give, as I can only imagine the pain and worry you must be going through each and every day, but know that you are not alone. I am sure that you have many friends around you, supporting you, but know that your virtual friends are also here, anytime .

*Cobbie*, I don't have that Bio Ionic hairdryer (though it's been on my wish list for so long now, I really ought to buy it, lol). I know *Julip* has it and is very happy with it. I have a Babyliss, which is nice and gets the job done, although I often wish it was faster. While on my trip, I had my old Phillips 220V hairdryer with me, and it was so light and fast, it made coming back to my perfectly fine Babyliss a bit painful, lol. It's so generous of you to give your hair iron to angelmum's daughter, but somehow I'm not surprised . Nice blue Roots bag, it's going to be so cheerful to wear this summer!!!

*Cmg*, yaayyyy on your new iPad, how do you like it? And shopping for one's home is always nice I find - there is just an incredible satisfaction in making the place we live in look better, better organized, or more practical!

*KindleChickie*, I'm so sorry about your negative experience with Nordstrom. I have never ordered from them, and I'm sure not inclined to do so now, after your experience. Also, what a pity, those sleeves and totes were so cute 

*Asphodel*, so sorry about the smackdown, I know it's no fun - but hopefully it will pass fast!

As for me, I've been pretty good, except at the Paris airport, where I picked up a Guerlain Terracotta foundation (for when I get tanned later this summer, as I don't want to have 3 different shades of VLA in my cupboards...), my favorite Chanel nail polish which is a LE and not to be found around here anymore (the Rouge Noir), and when I saw they still had it, I just couldn't leave it there... And then, I may have also just found and bought the most perfect grey purse, a true steel grey, like I had been looking for for so long! I never bought a bag so fast, lol, as my plane was already boarding! But I knew that if I didn't get that one I would forever regret it, and probably never find it again either (and I was right on that count: made an Internet search for it when I got back here, and couldn't find it anywhere!). I'm extremely happy with it, and have been using it ever since. I'm still loving my black Opelle, but will wear that one more in the winter (the drop of my grey one will be a bit tight to wear with a thick coat, but is perfect for summer, whereas the Opelle's drop will work very well with a coat  ).

Since then, I've also gotten the LE Guerlain powder bronzer from Sephora (they only have it online). It's beautiful in the pan (it's also ridiculously HUGE), but I haven't tried it yet. It does make me feel good to have it though 

*Angelmum*, I'm with *SN*: please share that creme brûlée recipe 

For today, I'm off to buy some strawberries, as I plan on making a strawberry/rhubarb crumble this afternoon 

Hope you are all having a fantastic weekend, and enjoying Father's Day


----------



## Jane917

Welcome back, Neo!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Jane* . Hope you are enjoying your holidays


----------



## angelmum3

Someone Nameless said:


> If it is that easy, please share the recipe.


Perfect Crème Brulee Recipe:

Yields: 6 servings
Prep time: 15 min
Cook time: 40 min

Ingredients:

6 egg yolks, chilled 
6 tablespoons granulated sugar 
1 1/2 cups whipping cream, chilled 
4 tablespoons granulated sugar, for topping

Preparation:

Preheat oven to 275 degrees F. Adjust oven rack to center position.

*In a large bowl, beat egg yolks until slightly thickened. Add sugar and mix until dissolved; mix in cream, then pour mixture into prepared custard cups. Bring the water for the water bath to a light simmer on top of the stove; *carefully pour hot water into the baking pan to come half-way up the sides of the custard cups. NOTE: The most common mistake people make in baking a custard is not putting enough water in the hot-water bath. The water should come up to the level of the custard inside the cups. You must protect your custard from the heat.
Definition of Water Bath or Bain-Marie (bahn mah-REE) - A hot water bath or bain-marie are used to cook custards and baked eggs in the oven without curdling or cracking, and also used to hold sauces and to clarify butter. Water baths are most often used for egg-based dishes. The proteins in the eggs are very heat sensitive and only need to be warmed to cook thoroughly. They will start to get firm at only 145 degrees. Cooking them with a slow, gentle heat keeps the eggs soft and smooth.

*Bake approximately 30 to 40 minutes* (25 to 30 minutes for shallow fluted dishes) or until set around the edges but still loose in the center. The cooking time will depend largely on the size of the custard cup you are using, but begin checking at a half hour and check back regularly. When the center of the custard is just set, it will jiggle a little when shaken, that's when you can remove it from the oven. If using a digital instant-read thermometer, inserted in the centers, it should register 170 to 175 degrees F. Begin checking temperature about 5 minutes before recommended time. (yeah, no I dont do that, I just look at it, and pull it out probably when it doesnt jiggle!! lol)

*chill* - at least 4 - 5 hours, I do overnight, but honestly, there are times when we just cant wait 30 min - its all so good!

*Sprinkle approximately 1 to 2 teaspoons of sugar* over each crème brulee (tilt and tap ramekins for even coverage). For best results, use a small hand-held* torch*. Hold the torch 4 to 5 inches from the sugar, maintaining a slow and even motion. Stop torching just before the desired degree of doneness is reached, as the sugar will continue to cook for a few seconds after flame has been removed.

I've read that if you don't have a torch, place crème brulees 6 inches below the broiler for 4 to 6 minutes or until sugar bubbles and turns golden brown.

so I added a lot of "this and that" hope its not TMI - I bolded the most important part - if you have Comcast On Demand look to the BBC America and find the show "Come Dine With Me" they find 4 Brits to host dinners, after each dinner the 3 others rate it (amazingly they rate these meals higher than I expect usually!!) well after about 4 horrible dinners, but they each made creme brulee dd and I decided it cant be that hard!! lol..


----------



## angelmum3

Cobbie said:


> *Angelmum3*, I have this flat iron still in the box...and in the shipping box.  I bought two brands and was going to return this one and never did. That was when I was doing my hair straight which lasted about two months.  I'll be happy to send it to you. Just be advised (I don't have to tell you this) if your DD wants a Chi, she wants a Chi. LOL This brand might not make her happy. I understand...been there, done that. It won't hurt my feelings at all.


I just told DD and showed her your post

her response : "wow, she's sending this to me? Awesome, please tell her thanks, that's so nice"

Thank you from me as well!! (I started by asking her about the chi again, and she said that she heard that its gentler on the ends of her hair, and while she'd like one, she knows since her hair isnt curly and they are expensive, its probably ok - so that's when I showed her your post!!)


----------



## Jen

Yay *Neo*, it's good to see you! Morocco, very cool! Not so cool you've been so busy though! I really love my Opelle, it really does work both dressy and casual and I love all the pockets. I have already lost a leather pull though, they aren't attached very well. I may email her and see if I can get a couple. I'm really happy with it otherwise. I'm so glad you found your perfect grey purse!! I am hooked on the UD lip primer already, I'll love to hear what my twin thinks of it  ! Anyway, welcome back, we've missed you!

*angelmum*, thanks for the recipe, I got a torch and kit for my wedding that I've never used!

Happy Fathers day all!


----------



## Ruby296

Angelmum3, thank you. And I hope your ds & dil can work things out. I'm sure your son appreciates your neutral stance, but I imagine it must be hard for you too. Thank you also for sharing your creme brûlée recipe! I went to a pretty fancy restaurant w/a wonderful girlfriend 2 weekends ago and we split one for dessert. So yummy and decadent!

Neo, welcome home! Your trip to Morocco sounds like a whirlwind! Glad you were able to pick up a few things despite being busy. Your new bag sounds lovely, I love grey! I had my eye on that Guerlain LE bronzer but I managed to resist. I'm still loving the Chanel and Dior ones I got recently. And last but not least thank you again for your wonderful words of support. I count my blessings daily as I truly have a fantastic family and network of friends, including my virtual friends here  If I could wish for anything it would be that my daughters were not subjected to my ex at all. If he wants to go up against me that's one thing. I'm an adult and can handle him. But knowing what I know about him, he has no business being unsupervised with them. I will keep crusading for them, as the "system" doesn't seem to care. And yes, 
witnessing the horrible and drastic changes in my ex over the past couple of years is mind boggling. Alcohol 
and drugs can be so insidious.


----------



## Neo

Oh, and *Jane*, one of the things I thought but forgot to write: how are you enjoying your new K3?  What cover did you get for it? So exciting!!!!!

Thank you so much for the warm welcome back *Jen*, I've missed being here ! You should definitely write to Amy, I'm sure she'll send you more of those leather pulls. My Lotus bag only had one, on the main zipper pull at the top - I had told her I only wanted it there, and found that I didn't miss not having them on the pocket zippers at all. But mine is still going strong so far (of course, seeing as I haven't used my Opelle for a week now, since I got my new grey purse, not sure how that helps, but then again I've worked it hard until then, lol).

Thanks for the recipe *Angelmum*, much appreciated, and will have to try it soon! I don't have a torch, so I will try the broiler method  Your DD must be so excited to be getting a new hair straightener, yaayyyy for her !!!!!!!

*Ruby*, I will definitely let you know how I like the Guerlain LE bronzer as soon as I use it! I feel so white right now that I don't even dare try it, lol! All I've been using is the Chanel creme base bronzer, as it's pretty easy to have a lighter (or heavier) hand with it, and so I feel I can give myself a bit of a healthier look without it looking weird from one day to another, lol! But really, that Guerlain is HUGE!!!!! The Chanel LE looks positively puny next to it (I was sorely tempted to get that one quite a few times already, but have resisted so far - and I do love the Guerlain powders and bronzers, there is nothing for it!) 

Oh, and a propos bronzer, I've discovered this wonderful wonderful body bronzer - not self-tanner, but body bronzer. It's the body glow by Carlene K, and it's fantastic. You can build it up if you want to (just accumulate layers), and it gives this beautiful and very natural looking glowing tan to the skin. It also smells super yummy, I almost tasted it at first, lol! What I like about it (on top of all the already mentioned features!), is that it doesn't streak, that you see immediately upon application what color it gives, that it isn't one bit orange, and that it washes off when you take a shower. However, it doesn't wash off without soap once it's dry, which is nice, as it won't come off if you just sweat or get some water splashed on you or get caught in the rain (ok, I've only done light rain, not sure how it would do in monsoon rain ). So in case this is something anyone has been looking for, I highly recommend it, the best stuff of this sort I've ever had!!!


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Oh, and *Jane*, one of the things I thought but forgot to write: how are you enjoying your new K3?  What cover did you get for it? So exciting!!!!!


*Neo*, I love the K3! I have a JavoEdge Poppy cover. My K2 has gone to one of my sons, who is busily downloading all the classics he has not read. He thinks your JavoEdge flip cover, that I now have, is a bit too girly for him. 

I am glad you are back....true to form, I don't understand this bronzer stuff.


----------



## Neo

Lol *Jane*, I bet your son thinks the JavoEdge is too girly !!!!

The body bronzer I was talking about is a creme that you apply on your legs, arms, back, chest, or really any exposed part of the body, to make it look more tanned/sun kissed. It's just really nice, a safe way to not look pasty white at the end of the winter anymore, when you haven't yet had an opportunity to get some real sun/color. I used to always be a bit brown, all year long. But NY winters finally got me: at the end of winter I don't only feel white, I actually look grey, lol. Another bonus with the body bronzer, it really helps in camouflaging any black and blues one may have on the legs (and I have quite a few as I'm super clumsy and seem to collect them at the gym , or any varicose veins and stuff). So it just helps in making the skin look nicer when it gets exposed (for me, mainly when wearing a dress ).

Face bronzers come in the form of cremes or powders, and do the same to your face .

I'm just not a fan of self tanners, as you never know how they will turn out before it's too late, and if you haven't applied them properly or if they turn a weird shade on you, well you are stuck that way for a few days. With bronzers, you just wash them off


----------



## Addie

*Hudsonam*, I read that Smashbox has a really good foundation for dry skin, so if you hit Sephora, that might be a sample to get.
Regarding the OCM, I haven't tried it. Well, I did buy Lancome's cleansing oil (does that count?), but I returned it shortly after. At the time I thought it was breaking me out, but looking back, I'm not so sure. When I did use the Lancome one, I rubbed it all over my made up face for 30 seconds or so, added a bit of water and then rubbed a bit longer and then washed it off. I found it didn't completely clean off all my eye makeup. Also, I felt this &#8230; film left behind, so I'd wash my face with my regular face wash afterwards.
I know a lot of people love cleansing oils, but for me, I just wasn't crazy about it.

*Cobbie*, that's so awesome of you to offer your straightener. I love this thread.

*Asphodel*, at least your home staging shopping is done! Here's hoping it helps get your house sold quickly!

*Ruby*, I'm not a member of Ideeli. I'll have to take a look at the site. Thanks! By the way, I bought the maracuja oil from Natural Bliss; I can't wait to get it!

*Angelmum*, thanks for the creme brulee recipe! I don't believe I've ever tried creme brulee before. I know, it's a crime!

*Neo*, welcome back!  How fun to travel to Morocco, and what a bummer you didn't get to explore!
I'm glad you liked the video! Lisa Eldridge's videos are so good. I've watched that Chanel bronzer one half a dozen times at least. It's one of my favorites. It's just amazing what she's able to do with a bit of makeup! I also bought the Fusion Beauty blush in Haute. I haven't used it yet. I was thinking about returning it unopened because I had read it has terrible staying power. Does it last for you? I need something that stays well because I'll be out in the heat for several hours every Friday starting in late August.
I also have the MAC eyebrow crayon in Lingering. I bought it a few months ago and love it. I swear, that lady could sell me heat in Texas. 

Your purchases sound lovely! Will there be pictures of this beautiful new bag?

Oh, and are you loving your Chanel bronzer and is it as easy to use as Lisa makes it out to be? I keep waffling on purchasing it. I do have enough bronzer to last me a while, but I don't have a creme one ...

Regarding the body bronzer, how do you apply it? Do you use fingers? It might be nice to have something like this if I decide I want to wear a dress or skirt and need a quick leg tan. I have one of those self tanners (Clarins), but I haven't tried it yet. Laziness and fear of it streaking have stopped me thus far.


----------



## angelmum3

Creme brulee was a hit last night - its so rich! The trick is the sugar you'll torch - dh says to add an amount swirl, and dump for easy torching!

*Ruby* I can only imagine what you are going through, those addictions are beyond comprehension. When my brother went thru we just felt he lost the ability to love - the addictions took over him - and we felt helpless. I hate the way the system is set up, I cant imagine how hard you must fight - you are doing awesome - I'm sure it doesnt feel like it, but you are!

*Neo* I keep seeing the reruns of the Real Housewives of New York in their Morocco trip - drama!! LOL - but it is a beautiful slice of country!

*Jane* I'm afraid that my skin is tanned enough, adding Bronzer wrong can make me look - very dark!!

The Doctors did a show on home remedies - grate fresh horseradish root, add lemon juice and apply on "age spots" they will fade!

Went to Bed Bath and Beyond and found some Tassi Knock offs - Turbie Bands - $4.99!!


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, that body bronzer sounds really good! I like that it doesn't transfer onto clothes, furniture etc and that you can see where you apply it. That is a risk you take w/self tanners. I actually found a decent one at Walmart of all places. It's light and doesn't have that strong self tanner scent. It's also not glowy or shimmery, just your skin but better. I had read about it last yr and tried it and it's really quite good. I can't remember the exact name of it but if anyone wants to know I can edit this later (I'm not home right now). 

AddieLove, I love Lisa Eldridge's videos too! Her befores & afters are quite amazing. I really hope you like the maracuja oil! Let us know what you think after a few days of use.

Angelmum3, I'm sorry you went through such a hard time w/your brother. You described the helpless feelings to a T. There is absolutely nothing anyone can do unless the addict/alcoholic wants help. My ex and his entire family are firmly entrenched in the land of denial (it ain't just a river in Egypt) (sorry, had to inject a little levity here!). It's hard to believe they can  all continue w/their blinders on. He's lost his wife and kids for [email protected]*% sake!!! Thanks again for being one of my cheerleaders, means so much to me


----------



## candyisdandy

Cobbie said:


> I have yet to receive my Opelle Ballet in clay. I ordered it June 8 but I'm not sure if it was in stock or had to be made. Oh, well, it'll get here when it gets here.


Cobbie, I don't know what shipping method Opelle uses, but if it's Canada Post, you may not get your bag for a while. They went on strike, and I believe it was as of June 14th. Perhaps she is using alternate shipping methods in the meantime, but you may want to check and see. I just got an email from amazon.ca saying that my purchase from last week is in Canada Post's possession and I won't get it until they resume deliveries. I'm also waiting for my Libertine order as well as a Links of London bracelet (the Sweetie one) that I bought from eBay in the UK.


----------



## Jen

Cobbie, I think she had to make mine too.  It took mine about 3 weeks from when I ordered it!  Amy mentioned something then about the strike, that might have been why it took longer than I would have thought! 
It's worth the wait though, I promise!


----------



## Barbiedull

Hello ladies. I have a one-time 25% off coupon for Bloomingdales.com that I won't be using.

The fine print :
Take 25% Off your Bloomingdales.com purchase now through June 28, 2011. Offer valid for one-time use. Delivery charges and applicable sales taxes are additional. No adjustments to prior purchases. Cannot be combined with any other certificate offer. All employees of Bloomingdale's and its affiliates are excluded. Offer excludes Beauty, Gift Cards, UGG® Australia, COACH, Nike, The North Face®, Balenciaga, Stuart Weitzman, Not Your Daughter's Jeans, Men's Electronics, Fine Jewelry and Home. Offer not valid at Bloomingdale's stores and Bloomingdale's The Outlet Stores. Valid only in the U.S.

If anyone would like the coupon, just pm me.


----------



## Jen

I totally forgot to report back - I used the Boscia BB cream this weekend for the first time (I'm too nervous to use a new foundation type makeup during the work week in case I hate it and don't have time to start over), that stuff is AMAZING!! I have to admit I was kind of skeptical - I mean, how can a makeup that only has one color work on my skin (and it looks so dark out of the tube!)?! It DOES! And just like *Neo* said, it gives your skin this great dewy finish while blending right in and providing light to medium coverage. It's great! It's a very summer makeup, I'm sure I'll use it a lot. ONCE again, thanks *Neo* for the recommendation! I think I should come over to see what else you have that I should buy  !


----------



## cmg.sweet

Speaking of *Neo * and Boscia...

Neo, how do you like the boscia black face mask that you bought a while back?


----------



## Cuechick

I am packing for a trip and had to do a post for my blog on all my gadget containers, after I saw them all stacked together. The post will not go up till tomorrow and it will reveal what goes in what... so see if you can guess, using the numbers as a reference.


----------



## Neo

*cmg*, the below is the review of the Boscia I posted here a while ago and fished out . I have now really gotten used to applying it (thinly does it, just enough so the skin is all black and well covered, and evenly is key), and really like it. It's always a pleasure to put on, and love how my skin looks after!

I also wanted to report that I used the Boscia Luminizing Black Mask last night for the first time:










It was an interesting experiment . They say that you should apply the mask thinly and evenly, but all reviews that I read made a point to mention that you shouldn't apply too thinly, or else it wouldn't peel off properly. The instructions say to keep it on for 20mn or until dry, then peel off.

The whole process took me an hour and a half last night  - no, it didn't all go as planned, lol.

Application was easy, although it is worth mentioning that the consistency of the mask itself is pretty gooey, and made me think of tar (like the stuff they put on roads).

Anyway, the mask immediately felt very fresh and pleasant on my face. It is completely black and very shiny, kind of fun actually.

After 20mn, I wasn't sure if it was dry or not - it still looked shiny, and it still felt fresh on my face. So I figured I'd leave it a bit longer. After 30mn or so (total, not in addition to the first 20mn, lol), I decided to take it off - or at least to try to! That's when I discovered how you know whether the mask is dry or not: if it doesn't stick to your fingers when you touch it, it's dry. If it's still gooey and sticks to your finger, well, it's still wet 

So I proceeded with peeling the thing off my face, except that it didn't completely come off, because it wasn't completely dry! Guess I didn't apply it evenly enough - and now I looked like a dalmatian! After over an hour of pulling bits and pieces as they dried, I realized that I had applied too thickly on my cheeks, and that's why it took so long to dry 

But in the end, it was well worth it: my skin looked fantastic when I finally got it all off (albeit a bit red from all the pulling, lol), and today it still looks amazing! I never thought I had big pores or anything, but now I know what my skin looks like without any visible pores, and is smooth and even 

So I will definitely use it again and most probably re-buy when I finish the tube. As for application, I've learned my lesson: apply thickly enough that it looks completely black and you can't see the skin underneath, but no thicker than just that! And "evenly" is key


----------



## Neo

AddieLove said:


> *Neo*, welcome back!  How fun to travel to Morocco, and what a bummer you didn't get to explore!
> I'm glad you liked the video! Lisa Eldridge's videos are so good. I've watched that Chanel bronzer one half a dozen times at least. It's one of my favorites. It's just amazing what she's able to do with a bit of makeup! I also bought the Fusion Beauty blush in Haute. I haven't used it yet. I was thinking about returning it unopened because I had read it has terrible staying power. Does it last for you? I need something that stays well because I'll be out in the heat for several hours every Friday starting in late August.
> I also have the MAC eyebrow crayon in Lingering. I bought it a few months ago and love it. I swear, that lady could sell me heat in Texas.
> 
> Your purchases sound lovely! Will there be pictures of this beautiful new bag?
> 
> Oh, and are you loving your Chanel bronzer and is it as easy to use as Lisa makes it out to be? I keep waffling on purchasing it. I do have enough bronzer to last me a while, but I don't have a creme one ...
> 
> Regarding the body bronzer, how do you apply it? Do you use fingers? It might be nice to have something like this if I decide I want to wear a dress or skirt and need a quick leg tan. I have one of those self tanners (Clarins), but I haven't tried it yet. Laziness and fear of it streaking have stopped me thus far.


AddieLove, I really like the Fusion Beauty blush, and love how you can build it up (or not!) and how natural it looks. In terms of staying power, in my experience (limited here), it really is like every other blush I've had: it just doesn't stay on very long, just a few hours, but certainly not all day. On the other hand, because it's so small and you apply it with your fingers, it's easy enough to just dump it into your purse for a quick touch up when needed 

I am totally in love with my Chanel Soleil Tan Creme Bronzer, and yes, it is absolutely as easy to apply as Lisa Eldridge makes it out to be in her video !!! You definitely need a brush for it,but apart from that, it's really a breeze. The only issue I see with it, is that once you start using it, it's impossible not to do so anymore on a daily basis, lol. It's just that pretty! And because you only use a tiny little bit of it, and the pot is really big, I can see how it's going to last me a few seasons, even using it everyday!!!! I highly recommend it 

As for the body bronzer, you apply it exactly like you would your body moisturizer - just use less (it's also a bit more liquid than your average moisturizer, but still definitely a creme)! I apply a pea size of product in the palm of my hands (I prefer to go little by little, and don't mind having to go a few times), rub my hands together to have the bronzer all over my hands, and then apply 

Let me see what I can do about pics of my grey purse ...

*Jen*, I'm so glad you like the Boscia BB creme!!!! I'm sure it will come as no surprise that I find the UD lip primer fantastic! Thank you for the recommendation


----------



## Neo

Cuechick said:


> I am packing for a trip and had to do a post for my blog on all my gadget containers, after I saw them all stacked together. The post will not go up till tomorrow and it will reveal what goes in what... so see if you can guess, using the numbers as a reference.


I'd say that #1 contains a laptop, #2 an iPad, and #5 a Kindle 

For the rest, I'll need a bit more time


----------



## Cuechick

Neo said:


> I'd say that #1 contains a laptop, #2 an iPad, and #5 a Kindle
> 
> For the rest, I'll need a bit more time


Correct on those 3...



> #3 Chargers


No, those are in #4


----------



## hsuthard

Cuechick said:


> I am packing for a trip and had to do a post for my blog on all my gadget containers, after I saw them all stacked together. The post will not go up till tomorrow and it will reveal what goes in what... so see if you can guess, using the numbers as a reference.


I'll guess flash drives/memory cards in #6.


----------



## ioj3288

I just bought a kindle, and I was kind of looking for the cheap but great cover. I have read this somewhere when I searched for cheap kindle cover, that onlinegiftsdeals.com offers real low prices for kindle covers. Prices ranged from £9.99 to £15.99. They offer free shipping btw, so I'll be paying only that amount.

Do you think these prices were actually cheap? Or are there any online stores in UK where I can get one for my kindle? I would truly appreciate your suggestions/words on these.

Thanks,
Gladys


----------



## ellesu

Who was looking for foundation for dry skin? Sorry I've forgotten but we're moving _again_, after about six weeks here and I've been busy trying to find yet another temporary place to live - this one will also be in a location where July is peak vacation rental season - which makes it dang hard to find anything, not to mention anything at a reasonable price. 

Now, back to (shopping) business.  My skin is very dry and I've had a difficult time finding foundation that works. I tried BM but....powders just won't work for me - no matter how sheer. Lately I've been using Clinique's Supermoisture Makeup and it's okay - quite sheer. I also ordered Smashbox's Sheer Focus Tinted Moisturizer and it's fine - it's fairly thick and I'm not used to my foundation being thick, but a little goes a long way. I will say that this particular smashbox product seems to _run_ dark. I ordered the medium and it was too dark until my face got tanned a bit. I think the light would have been too light. Of the two, I like the Clinique best - probably because I've been wearing less and less makeup the last few years. Even though these two products are basically tinted moisturizers, I still need my regular moisturizer underneath, so that may be why the Clinique is so sheer on me.

Welcome back Neo! You were missed. 

And....my guess for Cuechick's #6 is an iPod?


----------



## angelmum3

*Cobbie* It's here!! {{hugs}} and thank you so much!! She wanted to make sure I posted a thank you - she is now on her way to the shower and doing her hair!! Thank you, its perfect!


----------



## Cuechick

Here is the photo key!


----------



## Neo

Hi *Ellesu*, and thank you for the welcome back - it's good to be back!!!! And you see, I knew I kept forgetting stuff: congratulations on your permanent make-up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And thank you so much for sharing your experience! Like *Jen *(surprise, lol), it's something that I would totally like to do, but I'm afraid I can't take all this time off from work for the recovery 

Ok ladies, so here is the grey purse . The leather is unbelievable, super thick, yet buttery soft and slouchy! And the color on my monitor is pretty much true to real life:


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie, you are right about these family issues. My ex BIL has had several direct encounters w/my ex when he was in horrible drunken states but he too has turned a blind eye. Oh well, you can't make them see what's right in front of their faces until they're ready. 

Cuechick, I love all of your bags!! I'm afraid to ask but....where did you get them?


----------



## Jane917

Ruby296 said:


> Cuechick, I love all of your bags!! I'm afraid to ask but....where did you get them?


No No No....I don't want to know where you got them! No No No


----------



## Someone Nameless

errrrr, if you read her blog she tells you where the bags are from (says the one on SMACKDOWN!)


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm curious about which M-edge cover that is on your Kindle.  I haven't seen that one.

I'm also curious about the meal items you are carrying on the flight.  They ook very interesting!


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> errrrr, if you read her blog she tells you where the bags are from (says the one on SMACKDOWN!)


Ahhh.....I should have caught on that the original post was from Pie Wacket.


----------



## Cuechick

Jane917 said:


> Ahhh.....I should have caught on that the original post was from Pie Wacket.





Someone Nameless said:


> I'm curious about which M-edge cover that is on your Kindle. I haven't seen that one.
> 
> I'm also curious about the meal items you are carrying on the flight. They ook very interesting!


I have a k2 and that was one done by Halsea for M-edge.. they sold out fast, I was lucky to get one to test out.
As far as meals, I just like to make it simple and portable. Today I flew and in that same container packed a ham & cheese sammie, mini dill pickles. a portable cheese the one that starts with a b... forget the name and two small lemon square bites.. it was perfect.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Be still my heart....  And this is the first item I pulled up. Oh, I'm in soooo much trouble and it's all *Cuechick's* fault! Uhhh, I mean, thank you, *Cuechick*....I think.


Absolutely adorable!!!!! I too went to check out all those little pouches (I stayed stuck on the cute Hello Kitty ones, lol), but didn't stumble on that one!!!!!! *Cobbie*, I think you have to get it!!!!!!!


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, when you have time, I'd love to know the name of your self tanner. 
Yes, her videos are so great! I'm always happy when I see an update from her.
I just used the maracuja oil today, so I can't give a significant review of any kind. But I am wondering what yours smells like? Mine smells like Chinese herb medicine. Do you know that brown liquid that's in those plastic packages? I'm occasionally forced to drink those. That's what it kind of smells like, which is really odd. I expected more of a nutty smell like my other oils. It does feel nice going on, though, and I don't really notice the smell since I've applied it. It seems to be between the AKO and the SBTO as far as dryness (I was going to write greasiness there, but it just seemed wrong ).

*Cobbie*, glad to hear you got and like your Trina Turk bag! I suppose this is a valuable lesson for us all: when we see a GWP we like, get it that second! 

*Cuechick*, love your bags and covers! Your packed meal looks delicious!

*Neo*, thanks! 
I was all ready to pick up the Chanel bronzer, but then I read reviews that it caused some people to break out. My skin being so finicky, I wonder if it's possible to get a sample from the Chanel counter. I may try to do that next time. Body bronzer sounds like the perfect solution for days I need a quick tan. 
LOVE the grey purse! That's a good last-minute buy!

Well, I headed back to the mall today. I returned the Fusion Beauty blush mainly because I bought it thinking it would last all day. The colour is so pretty, but (and I know I'm probably being silly here) I just get self-conscious putting on makeup on the sidelines of a football field. *Neo*, have you tried the Maybelline Dream Mousse blushes? I have Soft Plum (my favorite) and Peach Satin. They're easy to use as far as applying just the amount of colour you want, and they last for a fairly long time. They're not as lovely soft and smooth as the Fusion Beauty blush, but they're a nice, cheaper alternative. I need to pick up some more colours, but I keep forgetting.

At Sephora, I bought the MUFE kabuki. It's _so_ soft! I've been reading the best way to apply the HD foundation and many recommended that kabuki for a flawless look. Reviewers said that using a regular foundation brush or even fingers wasn't good enough. I also picked up another Shiseido day-time moisturizer since I can't tell how much I've used of my current one, and I'm paranoid I'll run out. 

At MAC I got another Paint Pot, this one in Rubenesque, which is a beautiful peachy gold. Since I bought the Paint Pot in Groundwork, I've been using it every day and love it! Once you apply it how you like, it doesn't budge, it's waterproof and it doesn't crease even without a primer underneath. I can't believe I lived my life so long without these. They're so nice and so easy to use.

I also picked up three NYX Jumbo Eye Pencils: Strawberry Milk, Yogurt and French Fries. I don't really get the name French Fries as it looks nothing like French Fries. Well, maybe for some of the semi-burnt ends?
I've never tried NYX anything, but I've been reading quite a few reviews raving about the brand and this product in particular. They're basically pencil eyeshadows that can be used as liners (though I think they're a tad too thick for that unless you use it in concert with a brush) like the new Urban Decay ones.

I'm going to stop shopping now. I mean it this time.


----------



## candyisdandy

AddieLove said:


> I'm going to stop shopping now. I mean it this time.


LOL - this cracked me up because I was muttering it to myself tonight as I walked out of HomeSense (Canadian home decor store like TJ Maxx but with awesome furniture/accessories, etc. for the home) after dropping almost $400. That was after spending close to $100 at a different location earlier in the day, and I'm not even going to think about - or tell anyone about - all the other stuff I've bought lately, both for my home and for myself. If I don't think about it, and don't speak/write about it, it doesn't count, right?


----------



## Ruby296

SN, you're right, I should have realized that was Piewacket!! Thanks for the heads up 

AddieLove, the self tanner is called Malibu Tan Hemp in Golden Glow. It's a dark brown pump style bottle (18 oz.) and it should be near the body lotions. My Maracuja has a definite smell to it, but I'm not familiar w/the Chinese herb you mentioned. I'd say it's got an "earthy" smell to it? It does dissipate right after application so it doesn't bother me.  I've been meaning to ask you what (if anything) you use on your brows? Mine need some defining and I've been using Mac Brun shadow, but I read on Delicate Hummingbird's blog that she uses a grey shadow (Mac Copperplate). I've also tried Rimmels black/brown pencil. They're both ok, but not HG status for me! I also have a few paintpots-painterly, groundwork and soft ochre; they are fantastic!!

Neo, forgot to say earlier that i love your new bag, enjoy it!!


----------



## ellesu

Oy vey! Another day, another way to spend $$.  I've decided I need a special bag for my chargers. I mean....we're traveling a lot now, so.... 



candyisdandy said:


> LOL - this cracked me up because I was muttering it to myself tonight as I walked out of HomeSense (Canadian home decor store like TJ Maxx but with awesome furniture/accessories, etc. for the home) after dropping almost $400. That was after spending close to $100 at a different location earlier in the day, and I'm not even going to think about - or tell anyone about - all the other stuff I've bought lately, both for my home and for myself. If I don't think about it, and don't speak/write about it, it doesn't count, right?


  I'm adopting your way of thinking for the day!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> Hi *Ellesu*, and thank you for the welcome back - it's good to be back!!!! And you see, I knew I kept forgetting stuff: congratulations on your permanent make-up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And thank you so much for sharing your experience! Like *Jen *(surprise, lol), it's something that I would totally like to do, but I'm afraid I can't take all this time off from work for the recovery
> 
> Ok ladies, so here is the grey purse . The leather is unbelievable, super thick, yet buttery soft and slouchy! And the color on my monitor is pretty much true to real life:


That is the perfect grey purse, now I want one!!!


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, I love that bag! I can understand why you snatched it right up before getting on your plane. I'm so happy you like the UD Lip primer too! Not that it's a surprise  ! I am totally hooked on it. Too funny that you would want to get permanent eyeliner too! I know you and *AddieLove* were talking about blush and lasting all day, do you find that the Bonne Mine palette lasts all day? Or is it just me? It looks almost the same when I wash it off at night than it did in the morning. I have been using it every day and already have a backup! I used to apply with my fingers, but spontaneously bought the airbrush set from Sephora and have found that the foundation brush it comes with is perfect for the contour bronzer and blushes, and the concealer brush in the set (it's HUGE for a concealer brush) is perfect for the highlighter. I'm tempted by the Chanel bronzer (as since you love it we all know it's almost in the bag that I will too.....), but it's out of stock online so next time I'm near a Chanel counter I'll check it out. I don't know if I need it with the Bonne Mine palette, but why not?! I'm so horrible!!

I'm so bummed, I ordered a pair of shoes at Nordstrom and they came in too small. I've had the next size up in my cart for a week or two randomly shopping to see if I wanted more. I went to just buy them last night and they're out of stock. They were 50% off too. I'm so mad at myself for waiting! They were the cutest almond colored pointy toed slingback flats. GRRRR!! Why did I wait?!

*Cuechick*, I always love your pictures, and I love your bags & gadgets too!!!


----------



## angelmum3

*Neo* that leather does look yummy!

*Ruby* wow - dealing with someone in that anger state - and still turning a blind eye? That is so sad! DS told me his wife would consider getting back together, but he wouldnt be allowed to see me - because... I'm a liar! (seriously, this shouldnt bug me, but WTH? I have to let it go, breath in, and out and let it go. Its not me. I know I'm not a liar - I have my faults, but ... breath. I have no doubt she needs medication for bipolar, but that set her off!) and I know your reality is so hard, glad you have outlets and friends that surround you in goodness!!

*Cuechick...* thanks for sharing... um I think (lol, I'm also considering bags for chargers!! )

My mom got me this HUGE Coach bag on sale - found out it fits my macbook pro perfectly - and the side pockets have been holding the chargers!! but a pretty bag? hmm.. yep, next week! 

Today is Dh's birthday!! (must not buy for me or the kids today!!  you cant imagine how hard that is!)


----------



## Jen

If you're looking for charger bags, look at cute little clutches or makeup bags at places like Target.  That's what I use!  Probably a lot cheaper too!


----------



## Jen

I bought these flip flops while I was in Florida, I'm wearing them today and I tell you these may be the MOST comfortable shoes I've ever worn. It feels like I'm walking on a cloud, the bottom is SO soft and squishy! It's memory foam. I wish they made this specific kind in other colors, but I'll for sure explore this brand more! This is proably the third pair of shoes I've bought at the Walking Company, they are the most comfortable shoes I own! It's kind of hard to find the cute ones, but it's possible.


----------



## ellesu

Jen and Neo, don't discount permanent eyeliner _just_ because of my recovery time. I'm sure the length of time it takes to look _normal_ is based on many factors. I'd just caution to *really* investigate how long it will take for you to look _your new normal_, especially if you have obligations you must fulfill in a timely fashion. That was the only thing I wasn't prepared for - the length of time it took/takes for the end result. When I go in for my touch-up (I have up to six months), I'm going to ask her if my experience was common.

And Jen - love the flip flops! Black flip flops are a staple in my shoe wardrobe.  They look similar to the Teva flip flops I'm seeing in the stores on my daily walking and shopping route.


----------



## Jen

I think I've never done it mostly because I'd be nervous I'd hate it, and that would be a big bummer! I am more interested I think in permanent hair removal on my legs (like my twin *Neo* has done), I am pretty sure at some point I will get that done.

MIRACLE! For some reason I decided to check Nordstrom and see if there were any other colors of the shoes I wanted, and somehow just my size was back in stock! I snapped it right up (along with some Laura Mercier Lip silk, love that stuff and it's hardish to find), so I am one happy girl!


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, I'm so happy for you !!!!! Seriously, such a cute little purse! If only I could make do without carrying everything and the kitchen sink with me, I would love to get one of those!!!

Thank you Ladies: I have to say that I'm growing ever fonder of my grey purse, and am sooo glad I didn't just leave it there (I probably would still be kicking myself over that one, lol)!

*AddieLove*, I will definitely check out those blushes, thank you for the recommendation! I was also looking at the Becca Beach tints, they look interesting and should last longer, as they are tints. Do you have any experience with those?

*Jen*, I am so glad you still love the LM Palette, I have to say that I love mine too, even though don't use it everyday. But every time I do, I'm so happy I got it . I have to say that I love the Chanel Soleil Tan creme base bronzer with a passion, and don't seem to be able to go without it anymore! I use it all over the face, very lightly applied, for a healthy look without looking over the top tanned or made up! It also gives a beautiful finish, and I don't use any powder on top of it. I use the bronzer in the LM palette for definition, in the way she recommends it, never all over, so that's how both work for me . The bronzer in the LM Palette is beautiful, but gives me quite a bit darker finish than the Chanel, which is perfect for definition or a sun kissed look, but not so much all over. The Chanel is much more flexible, as you can apply it super lightly, or build it up for a darker finish.

Those flip-flops are absolutely adorable!!!! Sadly, I'm on flipflop smackdown 

But I'm so glad you found your shoes in your size after all, yaaaayyyy !

Thank you *Ellesu*, I will be curious to know what they tell you on the average recovery time! I am still interested 

Oh and *Jen*, the laser hair removal is probably one of the best investments I have made in myself in my life!


----------



## Ruby296

Angelmum3, the whole ex in-law dynamic continues to baffle me beyond belief. Unfortunately it's going to take a serious incident for them to be smacked back into reality. They really have no clue what their son is up to...I'm so sorry to hear that your DIL is laying down proclamations like that. I agree with you... WTH?? You know you're not what she says and so does your son. But that doesn't make it any easier on you... keep breathing and know we are here for you, anytime you need it. I'd be a crumbled mess without my family and friends. I'm so lucky to have them. Happy Birthday to your DH too! 

Jen, I love those flip flops!! I need a comfy pair of black ones and these sound perfect. Do they run pretty true to size?


----------



## Jen

*Ruby*, yes they do. I am a 9, but sometimes an 8-1/2 in pumps - I needed a 9 in these. I absolutely love them! I just wish they were made in brown.

*Cobbie*, cute purse! I also, like *Neo* (is it getting weird yet? ), need a huge purse to bring my kitchen sink with me, but I really like that!

*Neo*, thanks for the bronzer clarification, I definately need that! I just watched the Lisa Eldridge video and totally get it - and now want it! Of course it's sold out everywhere online, where did you pick that up?


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, I got it physically at the Chanel counter at Bloomingdales.not sure if that helps


----------



## Addie

*Candyisdandy*, one of these days we're going to actually stop shopping instead of just making empty threats to no one. Unfortunately, as long as this thread is here, I'm not sure that's possible. Maybe I should ask Harvey to intervene and ban me or something. 

*Ruby*, thank you! I've written it down, and I'm going to check it out next time I'm at WalMart. The MakeupAlley reviews for it are great!
Yeah, I guess you'd call it earthy. Chinese herb medicine is dried mushrooms, roots, herbs and who-knows-what brewed somehow and made into sadness. Desperate, unforgiving sadness.
Anyway, even though I've only just started using the maracuja oil, I've decided I really like it! My favourite is the AKO with MO as a very close second and then the SBTO. I'm so happy with my oils, so thank you for the recommendation!

I use a couple different things depending on how I'm feeling or how my eyebrows are doing. For powder, I have Urban Decay's Brow Box in Brown Sugar. It's nicely pigmented. It comes with two colours, a mini brush, mini tweezers and wax in a separate compartment. I bought it a couple years ago, and it's still working well for me. I've actually gotten really good at using the mini brush, so much so that I prefer it to a normal-sized eyebrow brush.
When I'm not in a powder mood, I'll use MAC's eyebrow pencil in Linger. It's one of those twist-up pencils. I think it's magnificent; the only downfall is that I seem to use the pencil quickly (I have to twist up every day I decide to use it).
I'll usually use powder when my brows aren't as nicely kept and pencil when they are.
If my brows are particularly unruly and I don't have time to groom, I'll use the Anastasia brow gel in clear as well. It's a sample I got. It works fine, though I'm sure any brow gel is adequate. 
I've tried Anastasia's Perfect Brow Pencil, and I hate it. It lasts forever, and I like that a brow brush is attached to it, but the pencil itself is hard, so it's not easy to deposit colour. I also find it doesn't look very natural. If you look close, you can see I've coloured in. I think a good part of that is because of the colour, but the colour I have is the one that matched me the best.
I've heard it's better to go a bit lighter on your brows than your hair colour. Going too dark leaves your brows looking too severe and makes them pop out too much.

I seriously can't believe I thought I was fine with powder eyeshadows! I used Groundwork with Rubenesque and loved it! I definitely want to get more of them. *sigh* I'm running out of room for makeup.

*Angelmum*, so sorry to hear about your DIL troubles. I'm with you and Ruby: WTH? Like Ruby said, you and your son know the truth, and that's the most important thing. 
Happy Birthday to your DH!

*Jen*, I like those flip flops! And glad to hear your size was back in stock! I hate it when I contemplate a purchase and then by the time I'm ready to buy, the item is sold out. It happens to me a bit because I tend to just mull over online purchases for hours.

Oh, *Cobbie*, that clutch is beautiful! I really love the design. The colours are so pretty!

*Neo*, I've been looking at the Becca Beach Tints as well, though I haven't bought them yet. I hear they last forever. I want to take a look at a physical store before buying because I'm just not sure how the colours will look on me.

Well, mom came back from Korea today and brought me some nice items: scarves, adorable flip flops, tea, glasses and BB cream by Isa Knox. I haven't tried the BB cream yet, but I probably will tomorrow. Apparently it was just released a couple of days ago. It's pretty small and expensive for BB cream, so here's hoping it's amazing!


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, as soon as I posted that I went 'DUH, she got it from RAYMOND!' ! Of course you did. I may run by Macy's to see if the Chanel counter there has it. I don't know why I suddenly feel like I must have it.....and probably that brush that Lisa Eldridge used, that looked perfect. What do you use?

The shoes were totally meant to be! I couldn't help myself, I looked this morning to see if they were still available and they're not! Someone must have returned them or something and I got the last pair. Well, we'll wait until they actually ship to see, but if I do get them I was totally supposed to have them!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen, thanks for the flip flop sizing info. The shipping is kind of high but I may bite the bullet and go for it anyway. Wish Zappos had them!

AddieLove, the Chinese herb remedy sounds....yucky! I'm glad you're liking the MO, I think I'm going to have to get a small bottle of AKO to try since it's in your #1 spot. Tell me again where you bought yours, was it Amazon? I hope you like the Malibu Tan, it's relatively inexpensive so not a huge loss if you don't. Thank you so much for all of your brow help! I have typical Asian brows, that need a little "oomph". I bought a cheapy ELF brow kit to try (just color & wax) and it wasn't bad for $3, but I found the wax leaned a little too red. I have heard very good things about Lingering. Next time I'm at a MAC counter I'll test it. Maybelline Define A Brow is supposed to be a close dupe to MAC's, but haven't tried that either. I don't usually use brow gel. I think I need to get to Sephora and MAC stat!! Nice haul from your mom; I've heard so much about BB creams lately but haven't ever tested one. Thanks again!


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, I bought the AKO at Amazon. I'll put an image link below. Either size will give you free shipping. Part of the reason I may like it so much is because it's my first oil, but I do feel like it stabilizes my skin. I love all the oils, though, and I'm happy to have the variety.
I'm excited to try the Malibu Tan! It'll be nice to have a constant tan throughout the summer, which is doable with that product because it's so inexpensive.
You're welcome! I hope you find a favourite brow product! Until very recently, I hated doing my brows. It was the least favourite part of my makeup routine. Now, partly because of MAC's brow pencil, I find I don't mind nearly as much. I think the Anastasia brow pencil really killed my eyebrow love for a while. I'll have to search for the Maybelline brow pencil while I'm at WalMart. Thanks!


----------



## Neo

LOL *Jen*! You are going to hate me, but I LOVE using my LY34 brush with the Chanel creme bronzer


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> LOL *Jen*! You are going to hate me, but I LOVE using my LY34 brush with the Chanel creme bronzer


I have ALMOST ordered the LY34 a hundred times anyway!! BUT - I just called the Chanel counter and they don't have any  ! I'm on a mission now!! I WILL find it  !!


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> *Ruby*, I bought the AKO at Amazon. I'll put an image link below. Either size will give you free shipping. Part of the reason I may like it so much is because it's my first oil, but I do feel like it stabilizes my skin. I love all the oils, though, and I'm happy to have the variety.
> I'm excited to try the Malibu Tan! It'll be nice to have a constant tan throughout the summer, which is doable with that product because it's so inexpensive.
> You're welcome! I hope you find a favourite brow product! Until very recently, I hated doing my brows. It was the least favourite part of my makeup routine. Now, partly because of MAC's brow pencil, I find I don't mind nearly as much. I think the Anastasia brow pencil really killed my eyebrow love for a while. I'll have to search for the Maybelline brow pencil while I'm at WalMart. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link! I just checked and it'll be back in stock on the 27th. Did you get the large bottle? I'm planning a trip to Nordstrom, Sephora, Neimans etc next week I think so I have to get my shopping list together!


----------



## corkyb

Is the LY 34 what you call "the beast"?  I have to pull out my chanel creme bronzer and the white highlighter creme I used to mix it with.  It's great stuff.  I just used my Chanel liquid foundation brush with it.


----------



## Jen

The "beast" is the Coco Beau Big Fat Foundation brush (BFF) but a lot have gotten the Louise Young LY34 too.  I love my beast, but the LY34 looks totally different and probably perfect for cream bronzer.


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, I did get the giant bottle. I didn't see the "Amazon super saver shipping" in bold when I glided my cursor over the smaller bottle when I was first shopping for it, so I didn't even click on the smaller bottle because I assumed there would be a shipping charge.  But the price for the larger one is so much cheaper per ounce that I have no regrets.

 I feel like every time I go to the mall now I have a shopping list. And no matter how much I buy, my shopping list length stays about the same.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> *Ruby*, I did get the giant bottle. I didn't see the "Amazon super saver shipping" in bold when I glided my cursor over the smaller bottle when I was first shopping for it, so I didn't even click on the smaller bottle because I assumed there would be a shipping charge.  But the price for the larger one is so much cheaper per ounce that I have no regrets.
> 
> I feel like every time I go to the mall now I have a shopping list. And no matter how much I buy, my shopping list length stays about the same.


Thanks again! The price for the large bottle is very reasonable. My list grows ever longer thanks to this site and all of those great blogs out there  Everytime I read one I find something else that sounds interesting... Did you see Cafe Makeup is back??!! I was pretty bummed when I saw they were closing shop a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jen

My shoes shipped!  They aren't on the website at ALL anymore, I'm pretty happy!

My shopping list just tends to increase despite the insane amount of shopping I do.  It's a problem.


----------



## candyisdandy

AddieLove said:


> *Candyisdandy*, one of these days we're going to actually stop shopping instead of just making empty threats to no one. Unfortunately, as long as this thread is here, I'm not sure that's possible. Maybe I should ask Harvey to intervene and ban me or something.


*Addielove*, you are right about the empty threats, and I too need an intervention. I went back to Danier (where last week I bought several little leather wristlet change purses - as gifts; only kept one for myself) and bought a brown belt with a really cool beaded/jewelled buckle, and a gorgeous new bone coloured squishy leather hobo purse that was on sale for $99 from $229. I then went next door to Aldo and bought an armful of bangle bracelets, came home and am about to submit my order for the "Get a Little" tanner from Pur Minerals. Oh, and last night I bought some new reusable sandwich/snack sacks - but I think they don't count because they're for my kids, right?

Not only is all this shopping killing me, but I am sucking too much time out of my day reading everyone's informative and interesting posts. Would love to reply/comment to each, but I already feel like I'm neglecting my kids!  You guys have some great info - keep it coming!


----------



## hudsonam

I was on vacation last week so I need to catch up. I got an adorable hat that I am in love with, because I hate having to wear a baseball hat all the time when I don't feel like doing my hair. I got this at a boutique down the shore:

http://www.sunnsandstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HH1071

And while we're discussing flip flops, I am in love with my Crocs Crocband flips. They are perfect beach or pool shoes and surprisingly comfy:

http://www.endless.com/crocs-Unisex-Crocband-Flip-Flop/dp/B002SSSRR0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&cAsin=B003XE1CVQ&fromPage=search&sr=1-1&qid=1309099376260&asins=B003XE1CVQ%2CB003YUOJV4&asinTitle=crocs%20Unisex%20Crocband%20Flip%20Flop&contextTitle=search%20results&clientPageSize=100&node=241745011&sort=relevance-fs-rank&keywords=crocs+crocband+flips

I need to figure out how to do an image link...


----------



## Jane917

I am spending a few days in Boise where one of the sons has just completed his medical residency in Family Practice, and is about to hit the real job market (after a 2 month, well deserved break). He and his SO, also a doc, are heading to Portland for jobs in September. The PNW is a better place with them being here!

I am turning to my fashionista friends for advice. One of the MDs in Dustin's residency class wore a great dress to the ceremony yesterday. She had no idea what the label was (these type of things don't matter to them), and her sister gave it to her, so she did not know where it came from. It was a dress with a bodice that could be transformed a zillion ways. We had great entertainment last night making her dress transform. Have any of you seen this before? I have tried googling a few things, but have not come up with anything close. One minute it was strapless, one minute it was over one shoulder, one minute it had cross straps, one minute it had cap sleeves. I know one of you will nail it down!


----------



## Jen

Something like this? (sorry, on the ipad)

http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/Satellite?ProductID=1265498862288&c=Page&cid=1305797376401&pagename=vsdWrapper&search=true

Or.....

http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/Satellite?ProductID=1265498734175&c=Page&cid=1305797376401&pagename=vsdWrapper&search=true


----------



## KindleChickie

I didnt buy the totes and ipad covers from Nordstroms as their antics really put me off. But I did wind up with the tote and iPad cover I wanted anyways. I went online to look for an alternative source for Ted Baker. They have their own site and actually have a store here in Dallas. So I registered, put some items in my shopping cart and then for whatever reason didnt complete the purchase. I get an email from Ted Baker rep asking if there was anything they could help me with in regard to making a purchase. I told them the story of how disappointed I was in Nordstom and they sent me a coupon code. They were wonderful to work with.

I wound up getting the floral tote, the "paddie bow" iPad cover, a floral scarf, and some bow tie flip flops. They are all so wonderful. Delivered right on time and everthing came together. I love it all.

Here is the stuff I bought...































If anyone one is interested, the rep told me their new iPad covers will be out in July.

http://www.tedbaker-london.com/


----------



## Jane917

*JEN*, that is almost the dress! However, it was a short dress, and I don't think it had an asymetrical hem.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane, like this?

http://fashion.hsn.com/adelle-june-convertible-magic-dress_pf-968239_xp.aspx?&rdr=1&cm_mmc=Shopping%20Engine-_-Froogle-_-Women's%20Apparel-_-968239

or this?

http://www.bluefly.com/ravon-black-jersey-short-convertible-dress/PRODUCT_FEED/312084502/detail.fly?referer=ca_froogle&cm_mmc=ca_froogle-_-Ravon-_-womens_dresses_day-_-312084502


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I have a convertible dress in red, and I may have one black too. Neither have never been worn as they were wayyyy too long for my short self. I'll be happy to send to anyone who wants them. I believe they are an XL. Of course, that's if I can find them. 

I'm in love with my Clark's sandals I bought a couple of weeks ago. So much so that I bought these today (I really did need a pair of white shoes!)



Unfortunately the other pair of white shoes I had purchased at QVC were MUCH too high for me. There is no way I can wear them. I just despise having to pay shipping from QVC in the first place and return shipping just seems like an insult! I think I'll stick with Shoebuy for now. At least they have free shipping both ways.


----------



## corkyb

How tall are you?  I love those white shoes, but of course, they do not have them in stock in my size.  What were the other pair that you got?  I think I missed that post.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Still on Smackdown (sorta....I did sell some things on ebay and spend the money) but I have looked for a pair of turquoise sandals for the longest time and canNOT find a pair.  I want them to be fairly flat.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I'm 5' 1" tall. Here is the link to the shoes that I can't wear:

http://www.qvc.com/Markon-Ankle-Strap-Patent-Stack-WedgeShoes-White,8-Wide.product.A08047.html?upsh=1&sc=A08047-CSWB

They are very pretty, and it so rare to find cute shoes in wide widths, but alas, there is no way I can wear a 3 1/2 inch heel. I didn't even look at the heel height when I ordered, so totally my fault.


----------



## candyisdandy

Someone Nameless said:


> Still on Smackdown (sorta....I did sell some things on ebay and spend the money) but I have looked for a pair of turquoise sandals for the longest time and canNOT find a pair. I want them to be fairly flat. Does anyone have any suggestions?


*Someone Nameless*, I don't want to distract you from Smackdown, but what about these?

http://www.francosarto.com/Content.aspx?ContentID=Collections#Sandals

This link may not take you to the shoes, and you might have to scroll through to find the ones I'm talking about. Look under sandals, and then scroll over until you see the "Glory - Caribe" sandals. They are $79 and very pretty. Not sure if they are "turquoise" enough - the colour looks as though it may be a shade deeper. I think they are a similar colour to *Cobbie's* new Roots purse, if my memory serves me.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Would someone please direct me to where I can buy "S&S" and "Opelle" bags?


----------



## candyisdandy

Hippie2MARS said:


> Would someone please direct me to where I can buy "S&S" and "Opelle" bags?


S&S is "Stitch and Swash" - http://stitchandswash.com/index.php and Opelle bags can be found on etsy.com (I'm learning a lot from this very helpful board!)


----------



## Someone Nameless

oooooh, CandyisDandy, those are really nice!!!  And they are on Zappos for $69.  I don't know whether to thank you or not.   I'll have to think about these!  Thanks.


----------



## bobavey

For cute -- I guess. I'm a guy so... -- purses and dresses custom made check out my daughters blog. It's called Sew Determined.


----------



## ellesu

I've been buying the cute cotton sundresses in the stores where I am at the moment. They are so easy to wear - this weekend I overheard someone say wearing a sundress was like going nekid _safely_.  I've also been picking up bandeaus - much cooler to wear under those low cut tees, with the bandeau sundresses.... A much cooler alternative to layering with all the loose, breezy clothes you wear at the beach.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Jane, like this?
> 
> http://fashion.hsn.com/adelle-june-convertible-magic-dress_pf-968239_xp.aspx?&rdr=1&cm_mmc=Shopping%20Engine-_-Froogle-_-Women's%20Apparel-_-968239
> 
> or this?
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/ravon-black-jersey-short-convertible-dress/PRODUCT_FEED/312084502/detail.fly?referer=ca_froogle&cm_mmc=ca_froogle-_-Ravon-_-womens_dresses_day-_-312084502


Those are close. Thanks to all for the suggestions. I fell in love with the dress, but of course, it was on a 30 year old with a wonderful figure.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *Jane*, didn't you say recently that you wore size 10 jeans? I'm thinking that 30 year old has nothin' on you.


Just to set the record straight, only my CABI jeans are a size 10. The 30 year old physician in the convertible dress was probably a size 2.


----------



## Jen

Well, I'm about to spend a good deal of money! I'm very quick to buy certain things, others I agonize over and research for weeks. Awhile back I mentioned I needed a GPS, and I've spent all this time reading up on it. Unfortunately, since I hate my Garmin I was thinking of switching brands, but since I'm a Mac girl Garmins are the only Mac friendly GPS unit out there. I've decided on one, thanks to all that let me know lifetime maps exist! I'll let you guys know how I like it.



I've also spent the last 4 months deciding which small camera I want to buy. I have a Canon T1i DSLR big camera, but wanted something to carry around with me. I'm picky, I want it all in one unit. I want full HD video, good zoom, blah blah blah - I have found it. Again, I had a Nikon once and hated it so I swore I'd only go Canon, but I'm in love with this camera. It's amazing. 18x optical zoom (unheard of in a point & shoot), full 1080p HD video, and features you wouldn't believe. And it's on sale for $50 off at Best Buy this week, it's a sign! I'm getting it.



Plus, I have to get some accessories, a good SDHC card, yada yada....so today is going to be a bit expensive but I'm really excited for both purchases!!


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> *Jen*, your purchases are exciting. The camera I understand....the GPS not so much. How does a GPS relate to a computer?


You have to hook it up to the computer to do the map and firmware updates. If it's not compatible, I can't update it!


----------



## ellesu

Cobbie said:


> I'm so out of the loop I didn't' know what bandeaus were (googled them) and until *Jane's* post yesterday had never heard of a convertible dress. So today when I was in Nordstrom picking up the Ted Baker bag like *KindleChickie's* (love, love, by the way) I was going up the escalator and next to me going down was this lady in a cute convertible black dress. Strapless with a knot in the front. I thought, Ha! I know what that is! All thanks to my savvy friends here.


You aren't alone - I called them halters at first. 



Jen said:


> Well, I'm about to spend a good deal of money! I'm very quick to buy certain things, others I agonize over and research for weeks. Awhile back I mentioned I needed a GPS, and I've spent all this time reading up on it. Unfortunately, since I hate my Garmin I was thinking of switching brands, but since I'm a Mac girl Garmins are the only Mac friendly GPS unit out there. I've decided on one, thanks to all that let me know lifetime maps exist! I'll let you guys know how I like it.


I hope you enjoy both items! I really like the lane assist - especially when someone else is driving and I'm navigating. I find it difficult to look back and forth between the actual lanes and the GPS display when I'm driving.


----------



## Jen

I'm pretty impressed with Best Buy - I ordered the camera yesterday afternoon, probably about 3:00.  It shipped yesterday, and is out for delivery today!  Amazing!!  I can't wait to get it and play with it.  You guys might start seeing pictures of every accessory I have


----------



## Someone Nameless

I hope you absolutely love it but if for some reason you don't, Cobbie got a new camera and I have been on a quest for _the best camera_ and based on the recommendation of the camera gurus over on the photo threads I bought the same camera. It is amazing!!! I've had several Canons and have just not been happy with them.

Can't wait to see all your pictures!!


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> I hope you absolutely love it but if for some reason you don't, Cobbie got a new camera and I have been on a quest for _the best camera_ and based on the recommendation of the camera gurus over on the photo threads I bought the same camera. It is amazing!!! I've had several Cannons and have just not been happy with them.
> 
> Can't wait to see all your pictures!!


You have this camera, or the same one as Cobbie? If so, which one is that? I had a Nikon coolpix years and years ago, I loved it at first but then it suddenly took blurred pictures every time. I hated it. I then got a Canon DSLR and I'm in complete love with it. I swore I'd never buy another Nikon, but this one convinced me. No Canon even comes close to the same specs.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I PMd with RDoug and Brassman and returned a Canon that I had just purchased to get the Panasonic they recommended here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6795.1775.html

It may not work for you at all but I've been happier with it than any camera I've ever had so I just thought I'd throw it out there. No more blurry pics and no red eyes! Cobbie has this same camera.


----------



## Jen

I didn't even look at Panasonics!  Thanks for the recommendation, I'll check it out if I don't like this one.  I have 15 days to decide!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Note that this is an older model now discontinued.  I had to search around for it.  He did not recommend the newer model.


----------



## Jen

I saw that.  I've heard that a lot, adding megapixels makes the amateur shopper automatically think it's a better camera, when more can actually be bad for pictures and make them noisy.  I liked the 12 on the Nikon, high enough but not too high.  The 18x zoom is what I'm most excited about.  I'm going to a baseball game in a few weeks, I'm sitting first row behind the dugout but I can't wait to see what pictures I can get with that!  I could probably see up the left fielders nostrils   !!


----------



## geoffthomas

I will step in here and echo the recommendation for the Pansonic Lumix DMC ZS7.
I bought mine for $249 (about $100 off list at Amazon) at B&H in NY.
They were quick and timely and I really like the camera.
If you look at the link provided, you will see a discussion of why this "older" model is more desireable than the newest ones.  But you get a great megazoom with a terrific lens with a fine sensor (and I am told that the sensor is what gets you a sharp pic).
And all this in an affordable pocket camera.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got mine just in time.  B&H is now sold out and the camera is listed as discontinued.  Other places still have them though.


----------



## Ruby296

Just an FYI for all you Maracuja Oil lovers out there: QVC has a great Tarte Kit called "Glow Your Way to Gorgeous" as a TSV till 7/2. It's $49.92 and total kit retails at $205. Here's what's in the Tarte kit, and here's the # A218483. It's also available for AD.

The kit includes full sized:
not pictured, but included are bonus samples of maracuja oil and a bronzer
SmolderEYES waterproof eyeliner with sharpener in Fig (plum brown)
Lip Luster in Sweet (soft pink)
Waterproof Cream Shadow Pot in Shimmering Taupe
Maracuja Creaseless Concealer in choice of Fair, Light, Medium, Tan,or Rich
Lights, Camera, Lashes Mascara in Black
12-Hour Wear Amazonian Clay Blush in Peaceful (soft rose)
Blush Brush
Shadow Brush
Makeup bag

I ordered it on Tuesday and it should arrive sometime next week.


----------



## Jen

That's a great deal Ruby! I have been wanting to try a couple of those, I don't know if I can resist at that price. I _should_ be on smackdown after the camera and GPS.......


----------



## Neo

Wow *Ruby*, that is a great deal!!!! You are going to have so much fun with this  I won't get it though, because I'm not allowed any make up anymore, because, well, I don't want to talk about it, lol. But I can't wait to hear from you how you like everything!!!!!

*Jen*, how is that camera? Do you love it?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Popping here just to ask: How long does it take to get brushes from Louise Young? I'm just sayin. 

SomeoneNameless runs away fast!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen, I tried to resist but couldn't after seeing some great reviews and swatches. I've never tried Tarte before but the maracuja concealer reeled me in 

Neo, I hear you on not buying anymore makeup. I am about to call it quits too. I'm sure I've got more than enough for a lifetime plus.


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> Popping here just to ask: How long does it take to get brushes from Louise Young? I'm just sayin.
> 
> SomeoneNameless runs away fast!


Come baaaaaaack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2 weeks


----------



## Someone Nameless

With a holiday then it's probably 10 more days wait time.  If I love Louise Young half as much as I love the Beast, I'll really love them and be glad I came off SMACKDOWN.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, I think we would make a good team and I'm confident we could do it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm biased as well.  I just love our friendly fellow enablers on this thread.


----------



## Someone Nameless

We've become a tight knit group.  After all, we've been enabling each other for nearly 9 months now.


----------



## Neo

LOL, *Cobbie* and *SN*!!!! You ladies crack me up, and I agree: this is the friendliest thread on KB, and having you all as friends has definitely enriched my life (although it has impoverished my bank account, lol) 

And yes, a big thank you to *Julip* for starting it all!!!!!!!! 

*SN*: no delay whatsoever as they ship from the UK, where there is no holiday. By the time they get to this side of the pond the holiday will be long past 

Which ones are you looking at? The ones I use the most (i.e. every day) are the LY34 for my creme bronzer, and my LY07 for finish (powder brush, simply luxurious), and the mascara wand-like brush that I use daily to brush and groom my eyebrows. But I love them all, and have no regrets whatsoever on any I've gotten - they are simply amazing brushes, and I'm now set for the next 10 years or so.

In the meantime, I'm still lusting after that Bio Ionic hairdryer, that I can't really justify as my Babyliss still works perfectly fine, but is not so fast and not so light... Sigh...


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> Who knew this one little post by julip would end up like this?


I did which is why I strongly encouraged her (or someone) to start it.  

Neo, I'm not looking at any LY brushes now. I'm patiently waiting. Five days ago I ordered the LY34 and LY07, of course! I take you seriously about brushes after received the Beast! 

No comment on the hair dryer, no enabling from me.


----------



## Neo

Oooooh, you are going to love them!!!!!!!!!! 



Someone Nameless said:


> No comment on the hair dryer, no enabling from me.


Hahaha!!!!


----------



## corkyb

Where does one get these brushes and the beast?  I know I could search 209 pages for a link, but pleaaaase don't make me.


----------



## Someone Nameless

SN rolls eyes.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> What a lovely hair dryer as this one that is presented here. The soft, silky smoothness of the case feels like butter in your hands. That's only enhanced by its lightness on the fingertips. The conditioning Nano Beads provides the speed in which it accomplishes the drying of every hair particle from root to end in less time than ever before. Conditioning and hydrating of each strand of hair could not be possible without the wonderful NanoIonic Minerals that race from barrel to hair. It's a true find. No vanity should be without this gem.


LOL LOL LOL *Cobbie*!!!!! I just read this now, just AFTER having enabled myself to place my order - wanted the black LE one, and it said "only x left in stock"  - these stupid 5 little words get me EVERY time!!! 

Now the wait begins - what with the long weekend, it not being eligible for prime, not knowing where it ships from, and having been cheap on the shipping (went with the standard free shipping option), well, I have no idea when I will get it  - surprise !!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I was rolling my eyes at Cobbie and the dryer posting, not you corkyb.  I'm sorry, I missed your request for the brushes link but Cobbie was on it like white on rice.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie is a good enabler today.  Neo, I think they classify hairdryers as makeup!


----------



## Someone Nameless

corkyb said:


> Cobbie is a good enabler today. Neo, I think they classify hairdryers as makeup!


No kidding! That description would even tempt a bald person! Too bad, so sad I'm back on Smackdown.


----------



## Jen

You guys are ALL cracking me up! I love this thread. I hardly go anywhere else on KB anymore. You have all enabled me beyond anything I even want to consider (seriously - it's really bad, I don't even want to start thinking about everything I've been enabled to buy....), but besides my checkbook feeling a little pain I love it.

*Neo*, you're hilarious! I hope you like your new hair dryer. LUCKILY I don't use one so that isn't even tempting. Hmmm, makeup smackdown huh? We'll see how long that lasts....  !! I haven't had much of a chance to play with my camera yet, but I'm really excited to get to know it this weekend. I don't know if this makes any sense, but I just LOVE the feel and aesthetics of it. It's part of what drew me to it in the first place. I can't wait to play! I'm such a dork but I'm most excited about the Reds game I'm going to in 2 weeks and the shots I'll get there.

I have ALMOST ordered the LY brushes so many times! Unfortunately I have exhausted ALL channels to get my hands on the Chanel bronzer, I've called every Chanel counter here and in Cincinnati since I go there often and NO ONE has it. No one has it online either. If I ever do I'll most likely give in on the LY34 at the very least. I'm not quite yet giving up on my mission.

*corkyb*, I don't have the LY brushes (*yet*), but I LOVE LOVE LOVE my beast. It's amazing. Buy it. Seriously


----------



## corkyb

Ok, I don't even use a make up brush and I just ordered the coco beau big fat firm foundation brush. Hope that is the beast.  I really wanted the LY for the Chanel creme bronzer I pulled out of my drawer, but I am blocked from work..  Is that the LY 34 or the LY 01?  Maybe I will get on my ipad.  Uh oh.  I think I'm in a mood.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, I'm so sorry about the Chanel Bronzer.  Please tell me what it is again and I'll call the Chanel Counter here for you.


----------



## Jen

*SN*, you are SO sweet!!!! You don't have to do that though. If you're there anyway, it's the Soleil de Tan creme bronzing makeup base. I think it must be LE if they're all out of it. If anyone does happen to run into it I will totally pay for everything plus shipping plus commission  !


----------



## Jen

corkyb said:


> Ok, I don't even use a make up brush and I just ordered the coco beau big fat firm foundation brush. Hope that is the beast. I really wanted the LY for the Chanel creme bronzer I pulled out of my drawer, but I am blocked from work.. Is that the LY 34 or the LY 01? Maybe I will get on my ipad. Uh oh. I think I'm in a mood.


That IS the beast! Trust me, you will use it now. Neo likes the LY34 for the Chanel.


----------



## Someone Nameless

SCORE!!!  Jen, I found it.  The Chanel counter is an hour and a half from me in another town but they do have it and she said if you will call, she can  have it shipped to you. (No need to have it shipped to me and then to you).  I'm going to send you the girl's name and number.


----------



## Jen

YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm calling her as soon as I get off of work.  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!  

See?  This is why I love all of you ladies so much!!!


----------



## Jen

And we all know what will probably happen as soon as I have it on the way.....HELLO LY34  ! I'm so excited. Thanks again *SN*!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen said:


> YOU ROCK!!!!!!!!!!! I'm calling her as soon as I get off of work. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!
> 
> See? This is why I love all of you ladies so much!!!


You are so welcome. If she is not there any of the SA can help you.


----------



## louiseb

I love my Beast so much I recently ordered 2 more to give to my sisters, probably for Christmas. I got them hooked on Clarisonic Mia last Christmas.


----------



## Jen

louiseb said:


> I love my Beast so much I recently ordered 2 more to give to my sisters, probably for Christmas. I got them hooked on Clarisonic Mia last Christmas.


WOW! Good sister! You need another one  ? But really, this shows to all of you that don't have one that you seriously need one!!


----------



## Jen

Awwww, thanks so much for checking *Cobbie*, I *really* appreciate it. I just got home after a late work meeting (very uncomfortable reprimand meeting I had to give to an employee that is also my friend, NOT FUN but turned out ok), so I haven't called Lisa at Chanel yet, but I will! Then we all know I'm ordering the LY34. After that, I'm seriously on smackdown!  
JAYMOND! L - O - L !!!!! Love it.


----------



## corkyb

OK, cannot wait to get the beast.  Can anyone line me to the video you guys watch for the Chanel bronzer?  Linda somebody I think?  How does the beast take to arrive from London?  God help me, I'm ordering make up from overseas


----------



## Jen

corkyb said:


> OK, cannot wait to get the beast. Can anyone line me to the video you guys watch for the Chanel bronzer? Linda somebody I think? How does the beast take to arrive from London? God help me, I'm ordering make up from overseas


The video I watched is on the bottom of this page, it's Lisa Eldridge. 
http://blessmybag.com/2011/06/05/chanel-bronzing-base-soleil-tan-de-chanel/

My beast took about 2 weeks, it's hard to be patient, I know!!! And I can't believe I'm ordering from overseas either, haha!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, 2 weeks and I was out of town when it was delivered and it had to be signed for so I had to go track it down at the post office.


----------



## Jen

Shoot......*Neo*, which LY brush did you say you love applying the Boscia BB cream with?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen said:


> Shoot......*Neo*, which LY brush did you say you love applying the Boscia BB cream with?


uh oh!


----------



## Jen

It really helps to hang out with other insane people to make you feel just _slightly_ less insane......


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jen said:


> It really helps to hang out with other insane people to make you feel just _slightly_ less insane......


Amen!


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, LY02 

*Corkyb*: I have to disagree here, hairdryer goes under accessories, not makeup 

*Cobbie*: LOL on Jaymond   !!!! But so glad you found him . It would be just the thing if he really did know Raymond!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hsuthard

I was just looking through the catalog for Nordstrom's Anniversary sale. They have some cute boots!! Of course, I can't wear any of them here in Florida, maybe for a week in February.

I picked up some really cute Christmas fabric today at my local quilting shop, how cute is this Santa?!










I also stopped by the salon for a shellac manicure, and picked up a bottle of Moroccan Oil. Have you guys already discovered this stuff? It's amazing, makes my hair so soft yet strong, and shiny!


----------



## corkyb

What is Borscia BB?  What does the BB stand for?


----------



## skyblue

Wow, you gals have been *busy bees* while I was gone! We are back from Bermuda! The pink sand beaches are *AMAZING!* We are home for a bit and then head back to Florida.

I am going to *Nordstrom* but refuse to even glance at a Chanel or Dior counter! I won't even risk catching a glimpse of a *Raymond* or a *Jaymond!*


----------



## cmg.sweet

hsuthard said:


> I was just looking through the catalog for Nordstrom's Anniversary sale. They have some cute boots!! Of course, I can't wear any of them here in Florida, maybe for a week in February.
> 
> I picked up some really cute Christmas fabric today at my local quilting shop, how cute is this Santa?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also stopped by the salon for a shellac manicure, and picked up a bottle of Moroccan Oil. Have you guys already discovered this stuff? It's amazing, makes my hair so soft yet strong, and shiny!


What area of florida are you in? I'm always up for new fabric shops...


----------



## cmg.sweet

Why do I have the feeling there are LY brushes in my future if you all keep this up...


----------



## Someone Nameless

ooops wrong person. Now you see why I rarely post to people individually. I get things mixed up.  That was* hsuthards*! Nice purchases. That fabric is so cute! I've heard of Moroccan Oil but I've never tried it!

*Skyblue*, welcome back, for now. I wondered where you were. You are on perpetual vacay!!!  Have fun! I want to be you. 

*Jen*, did you talk to Lisa or get the bronzer ordered?


----------



## Jane917

*Hsuthard*, I use my Moroccan Oil everyday. A little goes a long way! I also use MO curly cream and relaxing cream, depending on my mood of the day. My hair salon carries the products.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I mentioned earlier about having a Chi dryer and loving it. Well, I've had it for 5 months now and today it started blowing only cold air. I googled it and it appears to be a common problem. http://www.hdryers.com/chi-pro-hai-486_review.html

Don't buy a Chi. I'm not sure I even want to pay to send it back and get it repaired.

Now I need a new dryer but NO, I cannot get the one that Cobbie is trying to tempt us with.


----------



## Jen

I DID talk to Lisa and get the bronzer ordered, thanks again *SN*!!!!! I waited too long to call yesterday (had so much going on I just forgot) but I just called. She had one on hold for me but sold it, luckily she had ONE left and will send it today! I'm horrible at procrastinating, I need to learn! I'm so excited to get it, I hope I love it! I have to say *Neo*, you are a terrible influence on me  ! But since I pretty much love everything you recommend I'm not worried!

Speaking of *Neo* being a bad influence we all now know I need a LY34 brush to apply it with! And while I'm there I _may_ pick up the LY02 for the BB cream, the LY07 super powder (I just have to know if it's really better than my Sigma....), and maybe a brow brush and concealer brush. I mean, why not make it worth it shipping all the way from England?!  
(psssst *cmg* - you totally need some too!)

*corkyb*, BB stands for beauty balm, it's sort of a tinted moisturizer that gives light coverage with a very fresh and dewey finish, it's one color so it matches your complexion. It is very popular in Asia, I believe they call it blemish balm (used to hide blemishes). I don't really understand it but I love it! Yet another *Neo* recommendation.


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL, yes, *that* one.


----------



## louiseb

Cobbie said:


> This one?


Something else I bought from this thread!


----------



## louiseb

I do! I don't always dry my hair though, it is straight as a board no matter what I do to it.


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> Now I need a new dryer but NO, I cannot get the one that Cobbie is trying to tempt us with.


Why not? Mine already shipped !!!! I think you should go for it - everybody who has it seems to be sooo happy with it


----------



## candyisdandy

I am so bummed...just tried to order the Boscia BB and their website doesn't ship to Canada. So I went to Sephora and when I clicked over to the Canada checkout, I got a message that the product was "Canadian restricted", i.e. they can't ship it here.  Just as well, I suppose, as it will save me the money for that as well as the special brush that I was going to have to buy to apply it with! I will have to look for it next time I'm in Buffalo.

Last week I ordered the "Get a Little" tanner from Pur Minerals. Has anyone used this? I have a friend who started using it on her friend's recommendation, and they both rave about it. So a couple of other friends and I decided that we needed to try it too (we are all now using the Retin A), so I ordered three tubes and am hoping they arrive next week now that the Canada Post strike is over.

Speaking of the Retin A, I think I'm now on week four and everyone is telling me how great my skin looks. It's hard for me to say exactly what's different, but I'd swear the fine lines around my eyes and on my forehead have diminished, and my skin feels a little tighter, if that makes sense. My friend who started using it two weeks before I did has a "dewy" look to her skin, so I'm hoping that mine is getting to that point. Everything I've read says it takes about seven weeks to really see results.

I've also been using my Mia (thanks for all the recommendations!), and really like it. It bugged me at first when I used it around my nose, but I'm used to it now. I just wish it had a timer on it like my Sonicare toothbrush does. So if my skin does look better, I don't know whether it's the Retin A, the Mia, or a combination of the two.

I was liking this thread when everyone was talking about cameras and GPS's - two things I have absolutely zippo interest in right now. Thought I was going to catch a break and start saving some $, but now that there's fresh discussion about LY & Beast brushes, I have a feeling I may be in trouble. And it's a good thing that I just bought my Babyliss hairdryer a couple of months ago, or I'm sure I'd be ordering the one that *Cobbie* is pitching!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I DID talk to Lisa and get the bronzer ordered, thanks again *SN*!!!!! I waited too long to call yesterday (had so much going on I just forgot) but I just called. She had one on hold for me but sold it, luckily she had ONE left and will send it today! I'm horrible at procrastinating, I need to learn! I'm so excited to get it, I hope I love it! I have to say *Neo*, you are a terrible influence on me  ! But since I pretty much love everything you recommend I'm not worried!
> 
> Speaking of *Neo* being a bad influence we all now know I need a LY34 brush to apply it with! And while I'm there I _may_ pick up the LY02 for the BB cream, the LY07 super powder (I just have to know if it's really better than my Sigma....), and maybe a brow brush and concealer brush. I mean, why not make it worth it shipping all the way from England?!
> (psssst *cmg* - you totally need some too!)
> 
> *corkyb*, BB stands for beauty balm, it's sort of a tinted moisturizer that gives light coverage with a very fresh and dewey finish, it's one color so it matches your complexion. It is very popular in Asia, I believe they call it blemish balm (used to hide blemishes). I don't really understand it but I love it! Yet another *Neo* recommendation.


Yaayyyy *Jen*, so glad you have your Chanel bronzer on the way, and so sweet of *SN* to enable help you find it !!!!

Seriously, you are going to love it, and you will have it for a vey long time - a real good investment on the bronzer front 

As for the LY brushes, I can't really help you, lol! I too went overboard because I didn't want to have any regrets, and as I was paying (and waiting!) for overseas shipping anyway... Good luck, and please let us know what you end up with!!!! On the bright side, I know you will love it all


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Why not? Mine already shipped !!!! I think you should go for it - everybody who has it seems to be sooo happy with it


Hurry, before they run out. Neo said there were only a few left


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Yaayyyy *Jen*, so glad you have your Chanel bronzer on the way, and so sweet of *SN* to enable help you find it !!!!
> 
> Seriously, you are going to love it, and you will have it for a vey long time - a real good investment on the bronzer front
> 
> As for the LY brushes, I can't really help you, lol! I too went overboard because I didn't want to have any regrets, and as I was paying (and waiting!) for overseas shipping anyway... Good luck, and please let us know what you end up with!!!! On the bright side, I know you will love it all


I put a bronzer on hold myself. The SA didn't sound like they were short of them though. I go through that bronzer pretty quick when I use it. And I mix it with their highlighter or whatever the white creme is called. I like that effect. Then I put my foundation over the top. At least that's what I used to do. I have to watch that video yet though.

I am plugging my ears about the LY brushes. I just know I am headed there sooner or later. I don't want to spend another fortune on brushes though. I have a beautiful Chanel set and a big Bobby Brown set. I really don't need more brushes, do I??


----------



## Jen

Well, I TRIED to order the LY brushes right before I had to rush out the door earlier, but apparently my credit card company thought it was odd I ordered from another state then tried one from England, so it wouldn't go through. Do I take that as a sign? Nope, I'll call them tomorrow and get them ordered. I'm hopeless!!! I'm getting the LY34, LY07, LY02, the brow brush, mascara brush (for brows too) and concealer brush. Like I said, HOPELESS!!!

*Cobbie*, you crack me up!!

And I continue to be grateful I don't use a hairdryer!!

Sorry *candyisdandy*, that's a bummer. How odd! Glad to hear you like your Mia. It doesn't have a timer? My Clarisonic Plus does (it turns off after a minute), I just thought the Mia did too 

*corkyb*, I'm pretty sure you need the LY brushes as much as I do  !


----------



## Neo

After having been thoroughly enabled on the hairdryer, I wanted to share my latest discovery with you ladies ...

Somewhere at the beginning of this thread, now almost a year ago (crazy, right?!!!), I remember that we discussed various anti-frizz hair products. At the time, I remember mentioning the Kerastase Vernis Nutri-Sculpt I had been using for years, and which I loved dearly. It was a finish spray, that you sprayed on dryer hair, passed your hands in your hair a few times, dried your hair again for a few seconds, and voila, gorgeous shiny hair, frizz free!!!!! Unfortunately, Kerastase discontinued the product and its replacement isn't getting great reviews, and is super expensive - so I haven't been too inclined to give it a try ...

I know there has been a lot of talk about hair products here, but mainly for curly and/or thick hair. I happen to have thin, straight hair, but I have a lot of it (don't even get me started on how it tangles when it's windy!!!!). I did quite a lot of research, trying to find a product that would nourish my hair, leave it silky soft and shiny, but without making it heavy or greasy, and that would be easy to use. And I stumbled upon a little gem: the Orofluido Shine Spray (they also have a non-spray version of it, but it seems better adapted to thicker/dryer hair).










I ordered mine through Amazon, from a third party seller. When I ordered it, it gave me a crazy estimated delivery date, a month/month and a half later, but I decided to stick with it. It actually made it to me within a couple of weeks of ordering, and that's when I realized that it had shipped from the UK (seems like all the good stuff is coming from there these days, uh??).

I have now been using it for a bit over a week, and have already ordered a back up!!!! This thing is fantastic, and does everything it promises!!!!! It's a thousand times better than the Kerastase I used to use, and my hair is simply gorgeous since I've been using it, even less oily than before (I wash my hair every day because of the gym, and I used to not be able to go a day without a wash as it would get really oily - no more!!!!). 3 little sprays after blowdrying my hair, I comb my hair with my fingers, and voila: movie/commercial perfect, fluffy, silky smooth and frizz free hair!!!!!! And it smells heavenly too, vanilla-like, which is always a plus too 

So I just wanted to share, for those who would be looking for something similar, and who may happen to have thinner and/or straight hair: this stuff is wonderful!


----------



## Neo

LOL *Corkyb*, so cool you found the Chanel bronzer so easily, when are you going to pick it up? I would love to have your feedback after you watch the Lisa Eldridge video, on the difference in look with the way you use the bronzer! I use it like Lisa does, and really, you use a tiny little bit only for a sun brushed and natural effect.

On the hairdryers, I have to precise that it was only for the black LE model (that I of course wanted) that they only had a few left. I think they were fine for the white ones a couple of days ago - but who knows how it is now ?

*Jen*, you are so right to insist on the LY brushes, totally worth it!!!!!!! And I think you made a great selection 

*Candyisdandy*, what a disappointment on the Boscia BB cream . I wonder if maybe Boscia intend to have a Canada launch of the product later in the year??

And it's true on the Mia: it does stop after a minute, but doesn't beep to tell you when to change zones. I just count in my head


----------



## skyblue

Please tell me about the *hairdryer* that is floating around this thread! I purchased a *Baby Bliss *travel hairdryer, but I am interested in a full size dryer as well.

*Neo*, the Orofluido looks like a winner! I wish I had known about all these fabulous products from the UK in January!


----------



## Neo

*Skyblue*! So good to have you back !!!!!!

The Orofluido is honestly amazing, but it's true that it's annoying that it only seems to be available from the UK - I did a long Internet search to see where I could get it, and it was either the UK, or Amazon third party seller, which also ended up being shipping from the UK, lol

The hairdryer everybody is talking about is this one:



Cobbie said:


>


I don't have it yet, but ordered it in black, not because I need it, but because I'm weak, and I really really wanted it and have been wanting it for a long time now, lol. I am hoping thought that it will be lighter and faster than my current Babyliss (which really isn't bad and gets the job done, but not so fast...)


----------



## corkyb

Do you think we could do a bulk ship from the UK and save some money?


----------



## corkyb

Ok, so I watched the Linda Eldridge video.  Boy, I use a lot less makeup than I used to.  I forgot how much I used to use.  I can't be bothered with all that anymore.  I do think I need to find a good concealer I can live with though.  Anyone know what the pen concealer was that she was using?

So, I think I always used a foundation brush for the bronzer.  It was so long ago, it was called Universal when I used it.  And mixing it with the white highlighter (more bronze) was shown to me when I had a Chanel makeover.  I'm quite sure they used some foundation over the top of it.  But the other day, I only used a touch of foundation with it.  I will have to play with it I think.  Or go see Wanda who I have followed around since she worked for a company that isn't even in this country anymore.  It was a counter in Filenes.  Then she went to Chanel and she is still there 20 years later.  She could sell me the shirt off her back and would too.  She's a good makeup artist too but a bit too heavy handed for me.  But I always look great when she gets done; it's just not my look.  I'll have to call her Wamond.  
But it was someone they brought in who used the two cremes on me.  Those Dior pink eyeshadows were very pretty.  I need a good eye brow pencil or something too.  Actually, I think I need a makeover.  Haven't had one in absolutely ages.  Hmmm, Bobbi Brown or Chanel?  What's the eyebrow pencil people on here were raving about?  Problem with this thread is finding things because it moves so quick, one has to scroll through pages and pages.  I need to find a way to make notes of what I want to try I guess.


----------



## corkyb

How come none of the links on here are clickable?  How am I supposed to find that hairdryer on Amazon without a clickable link?


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *Neo*! 

Like *Paula*, I need a clickable link for the dryer, or a name. 

We need a large bulk shipment from the UK!


----------



## Neo

Posting from my iPad, so not sure about clckable links, but giving this a try:



ETA: yaayyy, clickable link seems to work


----------



## skyblue

Yay! A clickable link! Thanks, *Neo*! This does look amazing!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Oh no...not having a cllickable link was keeping me from checking it out. Now i don't have that excuse...


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Posting from my iPad, so not sure about clckable links, but giving this a try:


Thanks for the clickable link. The dryer seems to be missing a diffuser attachment for the days when I want my hair curly. Let me know when you get this dryer if it would work for curly hair.


----------



## Jane917

This is my new purchase today to go with my new insulated picnic basket.


----------



## Jane917

Here is my new picnic basket coming from a 3rd party source, so it will take about a week.


----------



## Someone Nameless

arrrrgh, my internet has been out overnight and I just got it restored. The dryer looks good but since I just spent a lot on a dryer 5 months ago, I'm going to try and get it repaired and then I'll go from there. I'm really interested in hearing the reviews on this exquisite dryer when all of you get it.

*Neo*, could you tell me what the ingredients are in that hair product? I have a lot of (fairly straight) hair that is also somewhat fine. I live in a humid area and I have just enough body that it tries to wave after I flat iron it and expose it to the hot, humid outdoors. I'm searching for the perfect product with frizz and smoothing control plus heat, humidity and solar protection. Actually, I'm looking for two products. A good leave-in conditioner and a smoothing shine serum.

*Jen*, the same thing happened to me the first time I tried to order. The credit card company called me shortly after I tried to place the order, which is a good thing. I'm glad they are protecting my account. Meanwhile, I had already used another card that was approved for overseas purchases from when I traveled.


----------



## Jen

*corkyb*, I'm not sure if she used another one, but I know she used the Laura Mercier secret camoflauge concealer - I noticed because that's what I use. I really like it. I need a better concealer brush, which I will be ordering today along with the rest of my Louise Young brushes! Credit card issues have been cleared! I'm also really happy they keep such a close eye on it, and make it so easy to quickly verify.


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, you sure are tempting me w/your review of the Orofluido spray! Have you ever used Moroccan or Argan oils before? Just wondering how they might compare. I did a google search and found it at BeautyBay.com for $19.20 per bottle, plus $5.60 shipping. That seems like a very good price. 50ml doesn't seem very big, do you find that a little goes a long way? I've been using Agadir Argan spray and really like it but am always interested in trying new products. All the talk of hairdryers has me looking too. My beloved Solano gave out several months ago so I replaced it with a CHI. I swear my hair feels "rougher" since I started using it. Luckily I bought it at TJ Maxx for about $40.  It's still working but it seems like just a matter of time before it dies.  Anyway I've been reading RAVE reviews of a pro hairdryer by Misikko called the Hana air Professional. It retails for $314, but the website has it for $194, plus there's a $15 July 4th discount. Has anyone here ever heard of this brand? The website is www.misikko.com


----------



## corkyb

I am interested in comparing Neo's product to the Argan Oil spray,also.  I do not wash my hair every day.  My hair is straight as a board, a bit on the thin side, and I am not very talented with styling it.  It's an inverse bob with some layers right now.  I use the Argan oil as a conditioner.  My hair can't take a lot of conditioner because it's very fine, but it tangles up easily and I am forever on the hunt for a shine product that will not weigh my hair down.  I wouuld want to use it on dry hair also though to get a shine.  Neo, do you think this will do the job without weighing my hair down?  I only use the argan oil when I shampoo and on wet hair.  I have switched hairdressers and am using Goldwell color instead of the Aveda and the Aveda had much more shine to it.  

Oh boy Ruby, you just doubled the price of hair dryers here.  Where will it end?  And I thought $111 was expensive, but was about to push the one click button today AFTER I look at the Louise Young site and see how much damage I do there.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Curses! Neo got me AGAIN! ARRGH!

I ordered the Elixir instead of the spray, just because you get more product for the money.


----------



## corkyb

Is yours coming from ENgland?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jane917 said:


> Here is my new picnic basket coming from a 3rd party source, so it will take about a week.


Jane, love, love love the picnic basket! Which color did you get?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

corkyb said:


> Is yours coming from ENgland?


It doesn't say. It does say shipping to arrive in 3-5 days, so I don't think so.

I've been doing a fair amount of shopping this week, unfortunately. Here are some of my treasures:

First a new GPS. It's time to upgrade and after MUCH research I ended up with this one:



Next up, cat toys!

Both my cats love these silly little, INEXPENSIVE toys, especially the first one:



and could not care less about this one, which was significantly more expensive, darn it!


----------



## Jane917

Hippie2MARS said:


> Jane, love, love love the picnic basket! Which color did you get?


Got the green. Blue was not available.


----------



## Ruby296

Corkyb, my Solano dryer was about $150 5 or 6 yrs ago and it was really good. I don't mind paying for a good product, but the $194 pricetag on the Hana is getting up there! The $15 discount is nice and I'm soooo tempted! I hope Neo can provide her expert advice on the Orofluido vs. The other oils 

H2M, the elixir is definitely priced better! I just read the reviews and they are all good...I really should stay away from this thread....! Let us know how you like it, ok?


----------



## corkyb

I bought the shine.  Neo said she thought it was better for fine hair I think.. I just bought it from beauty bay.  I forgot to go through Amazon though and I checked US dollars but it said it was going to charge my credit card in lbs.  I hope I don't get a bunch of added fees.  Anyone know how that works?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Is that all you ask? Well, no, of course! 

I got one of these Garbage Disposal Genies in red for me and in black for my mom. It's such a simple little thing but I love it!



and one of these for both my son and my boyfriend (well, to be fair, they ARE the same age!)



and this to carry my lunch to work:


----------



## corkyb

I love Built NY products.  I have several.  The thingy that covers a 24 oz bottle is about my favorite; I've gone through a half dozen or so.  I tend to leave them places.  Tell me about the garbage disposal genie.  Or I guess maybe I can just go read about it.


----------



## Neo

Hello ladies !!!!

I saw a lot of questions on the Orofluido shine spray, and will not be personal but still try to answer them all as best as I can here 

The reason I went with the spray instead of the elixir, is that the spray seemed better adapted to my usage and type of hair. They say you can use the elixir on wet or dry hair, while the spray is to be applied on dry hair. They also say that the elixir helps tame thick hair, which is nice, but not an issue I have to deal with, lol. For the spray, they talk more about frizz control, which is an issue I have, especially when it gets humid - and yes, my hair stays super straight no matter what, but just manages to frizz in the most ugly way .

This is what they say on the website about the spray:

Applied to dry hair
• A drier, lighter formula that allows ultra-rapid absorption
• Convenient, practical spray application for easy use in any situation
• A sensual, radiant finish with maximum shine
• Makes dry combing easier and leaves hair silky and controlled, reducing frizzing
• Adds no weight to the hair

I have found all of the above to be true, so I think it may work really well for you *Corkyb*!

I have to agree that 50ml isn't a whole lot. I have been using it daily, 3 sprays a day, and at this rhythm, foresee that one bottle will probably last me 2.5 to 3 months, so that's ok for me.

I have never tried Argan oil, so can't be of any help in how it compares to it. The reason is that everyone I know who uses Argan oil has thick and/or curly hair, and are raving on how nourishing the oil is. It got me worried that on my thin straight hair it may weigh it down or even make it oily 

In terms of ingredients, I found them somewhere, and there are 3 different types of oil in it, but I can't remember exactly which, except for the Argan oil, lol. Let me look for it and come back 

Nice shopping, *H2M*!!!!!!

*Jane*, those bags are so cute, and I actually prefer the green  And now I want to pickinic - but it's raining


----------



## Neo

Ok, found a picture of the Orofluido Shine Spray ingredients list 










Hope this helps!!! In various reviews, people seem to say that the Orofluido is more natural than the Argan Oil, and lighter when applied, but that's just stuff I read, I actually have no clue!


----------



## corkyb

Thanks Neo!  I ordered it.  I like the argan oil spray for detangling and conditioning, but I do have to be REALLY careful to only spray the tinies bit on my hands and rub through wet hair.  Otherwise, I get Oily hair.  And I don't need any help in that department.  I am anxious to try this on dry hair.  I am really looking for shine more than anything else at this point.  I am always envious of people with shiny hair and I just never seem to have it (unless it's from having an oily head and that's not the kind I refer to).  Do you spray on your hands first or through your hair?


----------



## Neo

My pleasure *Corkyb* 

I really hpe you like the Orofluido Shine Spray as much as I do and that it does as fantastic stuff to your hair as it does mine!!

I spray it directly on my hair, holding the bottle 20cm (8 inches or so) from my head, as recommended. I spray once on each side and once in the back. Then I "comb" my hair with my fingers, so as to spread the product all over. Not sure if it really does anything, but seems to work for me


----------



## Hippie2MARS

corkyb said:


> I love Built NY products. I have several. The thingy that covers a 24 oz bottle is about my favorite; I've gone through a half dozen or so. I tend to leave them places. Tell me about the garbage disposal genie. Or I guess maybe I can just go read about it.


The Garbage Disposal Genie sits on top of the opening for the garbage disposal. It actually fits down into the opening. It blocks large pieces of food and non-food items from getting lost in the garbage disposal, but still allows water and smaller bits of food through. It has a rubber scraper at the end of it which I use to scrape food into the garbage disposal instead of using my hands or a utensil. It's really handy, especially if you clean a lot of berries and vegies and don't want to lose them down the garbage disposal in error!

Thanks, Neo...I have enjoyed my little shopping spree!


----------



## Andra

I'm sorry to ask, but I have waited until the last minute to find a carry-on bag for our upcoming flight to Wisconsin for the Discworld Convention.  I know there was discussion a while back but I can't find it.  I think I want something smaller on wheels.
If whoever got the bag could let me know how it worked out, I'd appreciate it.
Our flight is Thursday so I may be SOL, but we do have something coming up in September where I can use it again.
Thanks!


----------



## corkyb

My favorite all time carry on bag is Vera Bradley on wheels.  I'm not sure what it's called.  I think they just came out with a new one, but it's so light, yet it holds a lot.  I use it whenever I fly now and have for the last couple of years.  Before that I was always floundering around looking for the perfect carry on bag.  If you are interested, I will see if I can find a link so you can see the correct one.  I think I got mine half price on a retired color, yellow birds, locally.  They are expensive otherwise.  It didn't seem all that sturdy to me, but it has held up remarkably well without a thing wrong with it.


----------



## corkyb

Here it is and it's on sale on line in three colors. Don't know about getting it thursday. It has lots of pockets, I can put a water bottle on the outside side pocket, and my papers in the front. And it's extremely light for a wheeled product.

Here is the link. Sorry I don't know how to make clickable links anymore or maybe I never did.

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Sale/Travel/19-Super-Lite-Carry-On/154979/defaultColor/Purple+Punch/pc/785/c/0/sc/879/p/154979.uts


----------



## corkyb

What does "posted" mean in the UK?  My Coco Beau is listed as "posted".  I don't know if that means mailed in proper English or "listed" as it might mean here.  I think it might mean mailed.  Anyone know?  It was listed as processing twice.  Nowhere does it give an estimated delivery date though which is disappointing.  I guess I have a long wait.


----------



## corkyb

I also wanted to comment more on the Linda Eldridge video now that I have looked at the LY site.  If you use the LY 34 for the creme bronzer, that is a foundation brush, correct?  I wondered because that is what I always used my Chanel foundation brush for.  But watching Linda, I think I have the Chanel brush she was using and it is not a foundation brush if it's the same one I have.  It's like a big kabuki brush.  YOu can actually use it for powder, blush, bronzer, all kinds of things, but I wouldn't think to use it for creme bronzer.  I am going to have to watch the video again, as I am quite sure that's the brush I have (that I am not sure I could locate at the moment).  I love that brush, but it's hard to keep track of when I get to changing purses and being messy which I usually am.  I have a complete set of Chanel and bought this fat chubby one separately and it's a fabulous brush.  But I can't picture the creme with it.  Maybe the formula has changed since it was called Universale as that is what mine is I believe.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Corkyb, posted means mailed.  My Aussie says "I posted off your package"...

Neo, thank you for the photo of the ingredients.  It has ingredients I was looking for!


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> Here it is and it's on sale on line in three colors. Don't know about getting it thursday. It has lots of pockets, I can put a water bottle on the outside side pocket, and my papers in the front. And it's extremely light for a wheeled product.
> 
> Here is the link. Sorry I don't know how to make clickable links anymore or maybe I never did.
> 
> http://www.verabradley.com/product/Sale/Travel/19-Super-Lite-Carry-On/154979/defaultColor/Purple+Punch/pc/785/c/0/sc/879/p/154979.uts


Thanks for the link! I would love a nice wheeled carry on bag! I love to travel, but I hate hauling around a carry on bag!


----------



## patrisha w.

corkyb said:


> What does "posted" mean in the UK? My Coco Beau is listed as "posted". I don't know if that means mailed in proper English or "listed" as it might mean here. I think it might mean mailed. Anyone know? It was listed as processing twice. Nowhere does it give an estimated delivery date though which is disappointing. I guess I have a long wait.


Posted is the same as mailed.


----------



## corkyb

Yay!  My big fat whatever brush is in the mail then.  Yippeeeee


----------



## hsuthard

Neo, I'm super interested in that oil, I may check it out when we get back from vacation. I like putting the argan oil on my hair damp and then letting it dry naturally.

cmg.sweet, I'm in Tampa, I shop at Keep Me In Stitches. It's a great quilting shop, it's hard to find a good local shop. My sister lives in Hawaii and we're leaving to visit with her tomorrow, I can't wait to shop at the fabric stores there. I hear there are lots of japanese import fabrics available. 

Oh, and I picked up a Babyliss hairdryer from TJ Maxx last week. So far, I'm really liking it, especially for under $25. It's definitely stronger than my revlon model was.


----------



## candyisdandy

Andra said:


> I'm sorry to ask, but I have waited until the last minute to find a carry-on bag for our upcoming flight to Wisconsin for the Discworld Convention. I know there was discussion a while back but I can't find it. I think I want something smaller on wheels.
> If whoever got the bag could let me know how it worked out, I'd appreciate it.
> Our flight is Thursday so I may be SOL, but we do have something coming up in September where I can use it again.
> Thanks!


*Andra*I don't know which bag you're referring to from before, but you may want to check out Lug's bags if you haven't already. I have the Puddle Jumper, and it now also comes with wheels (and this one has an internal laptop compartment as well). They are really well made, and there is a great selection of colours (I have the green).

http://www.luglife.com/Puddle-Jumper-Wheelie?sc=2&category=1726


----------



## Ruby296

Neo, thanks for posting your routine w/the spray and the ingredients list. I'm going to hold off on it for now but may re-visit in the near future. It's been hot here and I've just been putting my hair up in a ponytail lately. BUT I did cave and get that Misikko hair dryer so I'm excited to see what difference it makes in my hair. Can't wait to see that big brown truck


----------



## Neo

Oh wow, congratulations *Ruby*!!!!! That's one heck of a hairdryer!!!! I'm actually glad you didn't post about it before I ordered my Bio Ionic, or I would have been sorely tempted 

Can't wait for your feedback, even though I'm pretty sure you will love it, the reviews for it are impressive!!!!


----------



## Lilith

Hello AA ladies -

Longtime lurker, finally decided to drop in and see if anyone here can help me find a good illuminating tinted moisturizer.  I've been using Olay Definity which I like but was hoping for something with a teeny bit more coverage.  As a woman of a certain age, I find that a lot of the tinted moisturizers are a bit, well, flat on me.  I know Laura Mercier has an illuminatingtinted moisturizer but my small local Sephora does not carry the LM products.  There are so many shades that I am hesitant to order online.  Any experience with it?  Or any others you can recommend?

Someone recently was looking for eyeliner recommendations - I just got 2 Urban Decay eyeliner pencils at Sephora and WOW.  I thought I would never be able to master eyeliner, had about given up but these are great, so easy to apply.  Definitely check them  out if you are in the market.  

Thanks for any suggestions.  My budget sort of has me on permanent smackdown but for the right product, I am willing to buy what works. 

Thanks -
Lilith


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I will definitely report back with my thoughts on this hair dryer, I'm interested in hearing about yours too!

*Lilith*, the TM I wear (when I use it) is by Kiss My Face. It's a bit heavier than most other TM's I think, but it is not illuminizing. You can get it at Whole Foods, Vitacost.com, drugstore.com etc. It's very in-expensive and it's free of parabens, etc. My favorite highlighter is Dior Amber Diamond, which you could sweep over it afterward. Thanks for the recs on the UD eyeliners, are you referring to the 24/7 pencils?


----------



## corkyb

Ok, trying to decide what the difference is between the two hair dryers and if the more expensive one would make a difference on my hair.  It doesn't take long to dry my hair, so I don't need the extra power per se, but if one will make it shinier, more body, etc.  I am there.

Any advice?


----------



## Lilith

Ruby,
Yes, the 24/7 glide on eye pencil.  They are fabulous - so easy to use and looks great on even with an inexperienced user (that would be me).  I have Binge (a beautiful true navy) and Bourbon (a lovely golden brown).  Came 2 in a package at a really good price (maybe like $28 for 2 instead of the usual $18 each? something like that).  

Thanks for the reco re: Kiss My Face.  Worth a look, maybe the right shade would work.  I really think the gal at Sephora was trying out shades that were too light on me and I kept saying so but she was insistent.  Funny, I went to Sephora to get some good recos and a mini-makeover and except for the UD eye pencils, I returned everything she had picked out and got my own choices which ended up looking better on me than her choices (at least I thought so).  She was young and everything was a little too flashy and bright . . . 

Still without a TM though, as the Stila colors they had were not good on me and I didn't see anything else worth trying.  I'll check out the Kiss My Face.  Thanks again-
Lilith


----------



## Ruby296

*Corkyb*, I hope to get my new dryer Thursday or Friday so I'll post a quick review after I receive it. I have med-long (straight but w/slight wave) coarse Asian hair. Typically I dry and flat iron my hair, but I don't bother during the summer. Throw it in a ponytail and go. Some of the reviews I read indicated that this dryer dried "straighter" so as to not need the flat iron. If I can shave half off drying time and skip flat ironing I would be thrilled. Another feature I like about this dryer is that it has a no heat setting.

*Lilith*, thanks for clarifying which UD pencils you like. Are they matte or do they have shimmer in them? I'm probably more inexperienced than you when it comes to eyeliner! I will definitely check these out when I go to Sephora next time. The KMF TM only comes in 8 shades so I hope you find something that works. FWIW, I wear Sisal (med yellow tone), and I'm a MAC NC30 most of the year. I've also heard that Tarte makes a good TM, but haven't tried it. I tend to get overwhelmed at Sephora and the lighting isn't great when trying to shade match.


----------



## candyisdandy

Cobbie said:


> *H2M*, great finds! Thanks for the link to Built NY. I've been looking for a camera case for my new compact Panasonic and they might have just the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> *SN*, do you have a case for yours?


*Cobbie*, if you're looking for a cute case for your camera, check out Borsa Bella's small gadget bag (or small gadget Roo, which I think is the same, but has an extra pocket on the front). I have two small cameras (one is a waterproof Olympus) and got two bags in different fabrics from BB. What I love about them, compared to my previous "standard" Canon cases, is that they have a little clip on the handle so that you can unhook it and attach it to something, i.e. your purse. The padding in them is really good too. When my five year old daughter saw my first one, in the link below, she said, "It's so pretty - I wish I was a camera so that I could live in there"!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/borsabella/5190278569/in/set-72157625301948163


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, Cobbie, I found a case at Toys Or Us, of all places.  I can't remember what kind it is, but I'll check and let you know.  I like it and it just fits.


----------



## Jane917

I want to put a plug in for Borsa Bella products. I live in the same town as Borsa Bella (Melissa). I am thrilled with her succes. This is truly a homegrown family business. Melissa is just about the nicest person you will ever meet.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Melissa does make some wonderful cases and now that you mention it, I think I have one that would fit my camera.

Cobbie, unless this is a different size, my case is just like this. I bought it at Toys R U. and it's a perfect fit. I'm sorry, I never have mastered clickable links. There's one in every group. 

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&rlz=1C1SKPL_enUS400US400&q=case+logic+camera+case+green&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=920&bih=592&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=9115959097912523400&sa=X&ei=W0oTTtuZDKK00AGxmPG6Dg&ved=0CHMQ8wIwBw

Here's one on ebay but check the dimensions.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230572759341&hlp=false


----------



## Someone Nameless

Did you check the dimensions of the one you ordered?  I hope it fits.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I hope it is too.  I'll feel awful if I've misled you.  Mine is a perfect fit but does not have room for accessories.


----------



## Someone Nameless

If you want to cancel your order really fast, I can measure mine when I get home to be sure of the dimensions.


----------



## Addie

Oh my God. There's no way I'm going to be able to catch up and reply on everyone's post. That's what I get for not replying for a few days! I did read everyone's posts, though. Love that enabling! And great purchases, ladies!

*Ruby*, I didn't know until you told me. I'm so happy Cafe Makeup is back! It seems like it's back to normal.

*Neo*, that Orofluido sounds great! I have the same type of hair as you, so I'm thinking I may need to buy one. Thanks for doing all the research and then enabling! 

*Paula*, the concealer pen Lisa Eldridge uses under her eyes is Clinique's Airbrush Concealer.
The eyebrow pencil that Neo and I love is MAC's eyebrow pencil in the color Linger.

*H2M*, love that Firefly keychain! It's perfect for a friend of mine. I'll have to pick one up when it gets closer to her birthday.

*Lilith*, welcome! Glad you've decided to post! Laura Mercier has more coverage than most tinted moisturizers. If you purchased it online and the color didn't work for you, you can always send it back. You might be able to even return it to your physical Sephora store, but I'd check to be sure. If it's a Sephora inside JCP, I'm not sure if they are attached to the online store.
If there's a foundation you really like using, you can make it a tinted moisturizer by adding some of your regular moisturizer.
I know that Neo's Boscia BB Creme is well liked. BB Creme is similar to a tinted moisturizer, well at least the ones sold in the US are. The ones sold in Asian countries are thicker.

Speaking of Urban Decay, they're having their F&F Sale. 25% off with the code FFSUMMER11
The code doesn't work on UD's Naked Palette, though.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> Oh, no, what have you done!!!!!!!! LOL.
> 
> No worries. I checked the dimensions and they look fine.


I came home and double checked myself. That's the same dimensions as my case. You can get an extra memory card in there easily and you _can_ get an extra battery, but it is really a squeeze. I wanted a case that was firm to protect the camera in my purse, yet lightweight without bulk. That's why I got this one. I hope you like it.


----------



## Jen

Welcome *Lilith*! I'll second the Boscia BB cream, I love it! I've never used tinted moisturizers so I can't really tell you the difference. It's light to medium coverage and gives a nice dewey finish.

Speaking of cameras and cases, I got a case for my new camera this weekend. I ordered it online, it's a bit bulkier than I would have thought. Then again, I didn't get the slimest of all cameras. I think it can fit a battery and memory card, so that's nice. Plus, if it's in my purse I'm not very concerned about it's size since I usually carry a purse the size of Switzerland (right *Neo* ) ! I'm still getting used to the camera, it doesn't seem to focus very well when it's zoomed out. I still haven't finished the manual though, I need to do that. I always find manuals so hard to read! There are way better things to be reading! It's a super cool camera though, hopefully I figure out the zoom focus thing and I'll be thrilled with it.

*Neo*, question for you on the chanel bronzer. Do you use the LY34 to buff it into your neck, etc as well? I thought it would be nice to have a kabuki type buffer brush for that, I was looking at a MAC. And funny enough I have that Linger eyebrow pencil in my cart along with it....and maybe a lipstick and finishing powder as well. Just _maybe_. But I don't know if I need it, which is why I'm asking you! I plan to use it mostly for contouring but want my neck to match!

Speaking of, I love the meteorites and all, but they really do nothing for me as far as mattifying and setting foundation for long periods of time. I have tried BE Mineral Veil, Laura Mercier setting powder and UD razor sharp finishing powder and like none of them. I was thinking of trying the MAC. Anyone have a favorite setting powder? I use my Mally mid morning when I'm already shiny, maybe I just need to start using that at home after foundation.


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie *and *SN*: you guys crack me up, lol! Thank you for making my afternoon 

*Lilith*: welcome out of lurkerhood!!!!!! Just know that there is no going back now . I'm with you on the UD eye pencils, they are the absolute best, and I'm thinking of picking up a few more thanks to *AddieLove*'s coupon . My favorites are Zero, Oil Slick (these 2 get used daily, if not one, the other, and sometimes both together, lol), Crash and Rockstar.

*Jen*, I use the LY34 for everything with my Chanel creme bronzer, including neck and decollete . It works really well, and just feels so luxurious! On top of that, the sheer size of the LY34 just makes it very convenient and fast to cover the surface.

In terms of powder, we all know that I love the Meteorites, but if I had to pick a powder that would have a bit more of a matifying power, with a bit more coverage, I would definitely go with the Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre - I just prefer loose powders to anything pressed, as they are more sheer and avoid the cakey finish.

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Powder-POUDRE-UNIVERSELLE-LIBRE-88623


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just _love_ Royal Mail!!!  I love the gold envelopes they use. I love the sticker that says Royal Mail and all the other air mail and customs stickers.  So exciting!

So, without further ado,  my LY brushes came today. They look nice but they will have to work hard to impress me more than The Beast. We'll see in the morning.


----------



## corkyb

Sandra, which ones did you get?  Can you post pictures please?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Paula, I searched back to find this picture Neo took. I got the LY07 and the LY34.



Neo said:


> OK, so here we go - sorry for the poor quality of the pictures
> 
> From left to right, we have: a mascara wand/brush (I use that to brush my eyebrows, lol), the LY07 powder brush, the LY38 for eyeshadow, the LY19 concealer brush, the LY02 (back up foundation brush, and because I just couldn't resist after having heard and seen so much about it from the Pixiwoo sisters, lol), and the LY34 (which I intend to use with the Chanel creme bronzer). All of, on the famous brush roll. Interestingly, the powder brush doesn't fit in the brush roll, the handle is too big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here another picture without the roll, but where you can see the brushes better (from left to right: mascara brush, LY38, LY07, LY19, LY02 and LY34):


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> Happy to oblige.  I completely missed *SN's* "unless this is a different size, my case is just like this" so it's not her fault. Let that be our little secret.


Only a small, minor thing.   

edited to add: It sent me into a slight panic, you ordered so quickly, but you are gonna be fine. I hope you like it too.


----------



## corkyb

Thanks Sandra.  I had forgotten that Neo posted.  I can see from the pics that the only brush I might be interested in is the lY34 for the creme bronzer.  Is that a fat brush, i.e., how does it compare to the Chanel foundation brush which I think Neo and maybe some others also have?  Do you have both also?  The rest of these brushes, I can see that I have quality Chanel and Bobby Brown brushes that are very similar so I am good on that.


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> I just _love_ Royal Mail!!!  I love the gold envelopes they use. I love the sticker that says Royal Mail and all the other air mail and customs stickers.  So exciting!
> 
> So, without further ado,  my LY brushes came today. They look nice but they will have to work hard to impress me more than The Beast. We'll see in the morning.


Yaayyyyy!!!!! So cool!!! I know you will love them just as much as the Beast, just differently . The LY07 is simply luxurious, and the best powder brush I've ever had or tried, but I do like them big 

As for the LY34, I simply can't imagine using anything else with my Chanel bronzer, and truth be told, haven't even tried. I know Julip likes it better than the Beast for applying her foundation, but for me, and for this particular purpose, the Beast simply can't be beat, lol.

What do you intend to use your LY34 for?


----------



## Neo

*Corkyb*, I actually took the Chanel foundation brush back, as I knew I would never use it again after getting the Beast!!! Compared to the Beast and LY34, the Chanel brush looks, well, kind of puny, lol. The LY34 is not only bigger/thicker: it's round, and not a paddle brush at all. But because the hair of the LY34 is so soft, it can actually be used as a paddle brush (you can flatten it against your skin and apply foundation like that), or be used like a kabuki type of brush (for powder, mineral foundation, creme bronzers, or anything for which twirling it comes in handy).

To give you an idea of scale, and if you look at the pictures I took earlier and *SN* kindly fished out, the Chanel brush would be similar to the LY02, actually, but even smaller than that one!

Hope this helps


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't have any Chanel brushes, so I can't help.

After applying my Chanel VLA foundation, I apply a light dusting of my Amy Head mineral powder.  I hope to use the LY34 for applying that.  I bought the AH Kabuki brush but am not wild about it.  I've never found a Kabuki brush that doesn't shed plus the AH brush is black and when I wash it, the water turns black from the dye and I don't like that.


----------



## corkyb

Sandra, did you buy the whole roll also or just the LY 34?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I already have an Amy Head brush roll.  I haven't tried it to see if the brushes will fit but it's OK, the Beast doesn't fit in it either.  It's sort of a tri-fold, so I just tuck it inside not in a pocket.


----------



## Addie

Has anyone looked at the LE Chanel blush? Oh my. It is _beautiful_. 

I've resisted so much lately ... but I just don't know if I can this time.
Here's a picture of someone wearing it: http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/chanel-joues-contraste-rouge-or-swatches/


----------



## corkyb

Did Chanel ever come out with Le Roses here in the US?  The four color palette?


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> I already have an Amy Head brush roll. I haven't tried it to see if the brushes will fit but it's OK, the Beast doesn't fit in it either. It's sort of a tri-fold, so I just tuck it inside not in a pocket.


Sandra, I was actually asking what brushes you bought? I thought they might have come as a package; thought I saw that online actually.


----------



## Neo

AddieLove said:


> Has anyone looked at the LE Chanel blush? Oh my. It is _beautiful_.
> 
> I've resisted so much lately ... but I just don't know if I can this time.
> Here's a picture of someone wearing it: http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/chanel-joues-contraste-rouge-or-swatches/


Gorgeous!!!!!!!! Really stunning, and now you have put want in me, lol!!!! But on this one, and right now, I just can't 

So I suggest you go for it and tell us all about it, so I can live vicariously through you


----------



## Someone Nameless

OH, I got LY07 and LY34, not as a package, but individually.


----------



## corkyb

Is the LY 07 a big fat powder brush that Neo mentions won't fit or is that something else?  I might get those same two actually.  I have never had a really really great powder brush.  I actually don't wear much powder partly because of that and it always looks rather cakey on me.  But I do get a tad oily during the day.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> Has anyone looked at the LE Chanel blush? Oh my. It is _beautiful_.
> 
> I've resisted so much lately ... but I just don't know if I can this time.
> Here's a picture of someone wearing it: http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/chanel-joues-contraste-rouge-or-swatches/


I saw this SAME post today!! Those LE blushes are gorgeous!! Will you be indulging?
After my hairdryer and that Tarte kit arrive I think I'm going to join the _*smackdown group*_


----------



## Jen

Thanks *Neo*! I don't know why I thought it wouldn't work for that, I'll just hold off to try it.

The LY07 is the powder brush, yes. It looks like it doesn't fit in the roll, but it looks like a great brush! I can't wait to get mine.....and my LY34, LY02, concealer brush, mascara brush and brow brush 

Based on reviews I think I still want to try the Mac set powder, but I will keep the Chanel on my list if I strike out again!


----------



## corkyb

Oh let us know about the Mac.  Is that pressed or loose?


----------



## Addie

*Paula*, the rose palette was an Asia exclusive collection. The blush that was with that collection was Rose Tourbillon. Although, I've read you can get that blush at Nordstrom's for a short while as part of their anniversary celebration.
The bright red one (called Rouge) is part of the Byzance Collection. You can only buy it online or at certain specialty stores in certain locations.

*Neo*, I know! I'm just afraid I'm not fair enough, perhaps a tad too yellow/brown. I'm seriously considering, though. I wish I had Snow White's complexion just so I knew I could easily pull it off.
And just to help you out, you know it's limited edition, and soon it'll be gone forever. So, really, isn't there more harm in not buying it?  

*Ruby*, I actually gasped when I saw it. It's just so unusual. I may get it just because it's like absolutely nothing I have. I'm just afraid it would look ridiculous on me with my colouring. You know the blush would last forever, too, since you only need the smallest possible amount. I think it would be wonderful for when the cold weather arrived.
I'm looking forward to your hairdryer review. I haven't been using a hairdryer lately because my next freelance gig doesn't start until the end of August, but I do need a new one. Yours looked so nice that I bookmarked it.
And that Tarte kit was amazing! Such a great deal.

*Jen*, I've read reviews saying the MAC blot powder is fantastic for eliminating shine. I bought the MAC MSF in Natural because Lisa Eldridge recommended it. When I asked the MAC SA the difference between that and the blot powder, she said the blot powder completely mattifies, but the MSF Natural sets makeup while leaving a like-skin finish. She gave me the wrong colour of MSF, so I have to go back and exchange it. Because of that, I can't really say how I feel about it.


----------



## corkyb

The Chanel Rouge is a beautiful color but it sounds way too pigmented for me.  I am quite pale and look like a clown with too much blush.  It took me years to learn how to get blush on my cheeks and it's still often not right.  It's gorgeous though


----------



## Ruby296

*AddieLove*, I bet that blush will look gorgeous on you with a very light touch. I would definitely use a duo-fiber brush to apply (MAC 188 or 187?). I have MAC blot and it is very good at taking away any shine; and it is a pretty matte finish. I've also got the MSF natural and that leaves a little bit of a "dewy" but dry finish, if that makes any sense. I don't use loose powder a whole lot but my favorite finishing powder is Ben Nye Banana Visage Luxury powder. BN is a theatrical makeup line and the stuff is dirt cheap but crazy pigmented and very colorful for the stage! I got the small jar of powder for about $7 and it will easily last a year or more. I will let you know how the hairdryer is. It shipped today so should be here Thursday!


----------



## Jen

*Addie*, I've gone back and forth on whether to try the MSF powder or the set powder! I like the idea of both. Maybe I need to try both..... 

*corkyb*, this is the set powder I've been looking at. It's a loose translucent powder. I love a matte poreless finish, but I also love a natural skinlike finish. Decisions! One point is that there isn't a Mac counter anywhere near me so I'd have to guess on the color.



That Chanel blush is beautiful but all wrong for my reddish skin tones, so I'm happy I'm not tempted there! I've been HORRIBLE lately! Lately.....who am I kidding, it's all the time!


----------



## hsuthard

Lilith, I love my Dior tinted moisturizer. I don't know that it's illuminating, but it gives my forty year old fair skin just right coverage and a nice natural finish. I get it at Sephora.

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P260200&om_mmc=GoogleBase&_requestid=42976&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=1231141&sbanner=us_search


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok, I'm feeling a bit dense here.  I've seen the name MUFE here and on a few other blogs/discussion boards and have never been able to find the brand when searching sephora or other stores.  Then today I bought some Make Up For Ever aqua cream (I'm in love with cream eyeshadows right now) at Sephora JCP and was looking for reviews online about it and discovered the MUFE is an acronym for that brand...color me dense!  I saw a couple other products I think I'd like to try but curious about general opinion of the brand. So, what does everyone else think of this brand? 

Also bought the Boscia black peel-off mask that Neo has posted about before (and a few other things   ).  I can't wait to try it tomorrow


----------



## Jen

It took me a minute too *cmg*! We're relative makeup newbies, so it's okay!!

I'm really glad to see I'm not the only one *Neo* has enabled on several different products! She is such a bad influence!


----------



## Addie

*Paula*, I'm thinking a skunk brush like Ruby recommended or maybe even a fan brush would have to be used. Even then, I think you'd have to dust some of the product off on your hand before applying. A very temperamental blush, I imagine.

*Ruby*, so you're saying I'd have to go out and get another brush? Darn. 

*Jen*, does MAC do free returns i.e., giving you a return label, if you don't like a product or if it doesn't match? I went to the mall today and returned the MAC MSF. I love the idea of it, but when I tried to get a better match, I found I was between colours. The one I had was too dark, and the next lighter one was too ashy. The SA still kept trying to tell me I was the darker colour, but I knew better.

*Cmg*, I can relate! Some of this makeup jargon had me confused. It took me a while to figure out HG meant Holy Grail.  That's why we're here, though, to learn and buy. 
MUFE is a great brand. They are considered to have some of the best matte eyeshadows out there (texture and colour). People rave about their liquid eyeliners. Their pencil eyeliners are on par with Urban Decay's. MUFE's Mat Velvet + and HD foundations are highly regarded. Overall, just a really solid brand.


----------



## Ruby296

*AddieLove*, yeah that's what I'm thinking  BTW, were you able to find the Malibu Tan self-tanner yet? I just bought another bottle (bonus sized)!


----------



## Jen

*Addie*, I've actually never bought from Mac online, but the returns section says that if you're unsatisfied you can return the unused portion - which I take to mean you can send it back if you don't like it. I've had that problem with a lot of powders, loose and otherwise - they make me ashy. I'm hoping this set powder will be almost unnoticable. I think I am going to go for it with a few other things ) - I will definitely let you know what I think!

Came home to 3 Amazon packages, that's always fun! One of them had my new GPS, this thing is HUGE! I'm so glad I have it now, I am traveling 2 days next week with a regional manager, really don't want to have to make that 30 foot jump to the highway 
The other two were standard Amazon things, thin velvet hangers, travel tissue, a memory card for my new camera, smoothie powders (maca and wheatgrass) yada yada. I love getting packages but it's not a fun when it's just standard household stuff! No bronzer yet!

By the way, speaking of smoothies - I haven't mentioned the Vitamix again lately, but this thing has changed my life! We have green smoothies every single day. I've lost at least 5-7 pounds since I've started drinking them without making many other changes and I feel great. Plus I've made fresh peanut butter in it, and sorbet out of frozen strawberries. Haven't made any soup yet, maybe when it gets cold again. If you're on the fence still, get one!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Say whut, Cobbie?


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, I haven't yet. But I do still plan to get it! I just don't go to Wal-Mart that often. If not this week, I'm hoping I'll get it next week. I hope they're selling the bonus size at my Wal-Mart!

*Jen*, good to hear about their return policy. I hope you love all the MAC products you get! I look forward to your reviews!

*Cobbie*,  I started reading your post and couldn't stop laughing! Okay, okay I'm fine now. I promise. 
Congratulations on those beautiful blushes! You're not helping my resistance.
Anyway, to your question: I took a look at the Chanel brush, and I think you would be fine. If you very gently tapped the brush on the blush and then either used the mirror that comes with the blush or the back of your hand to rub the brush on and help take some of that colour off and to distribute that colour on the brush a bit more gently. Does that make sense? Then apply to cheeks. If you find you need more colour, you can go back to the back of your hand or the mirror to pull a bit more colour or even dip the brush back in the blush and repeat. And if you find that you just can't work the blush with that brush, then maybe give a skunk brush (the MAC ones) or maybe a fan brush a try.


----------



## corkyb

OK, what's a skunk brush?


----------



## Neo

Ladies, you are my sunshine in a bleak bleak day  !!!!! And Cobbie, because I have that very same Chanel blus brush, I think you will be fine with it, and won't need anything else! 

Congratulations on the 2 blushes, they are absolutely gorgeous, and I'm totally envious right now!!!!


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, I'm with you. This thread made my day. 



corkyb said:


> OK, what's a skunk brush?


Here are the pictures (clickable) of MAC's 188 and 187 respectively (the 187 is larger); some call it a skunk brush because of the two colours:
 
Here's the description that goes with the 188: A flat-topped, full circular brush used for lightweight application and blending of any formula colour - fluid, cream, powder or pigment. Ideal for creating soft layers or adding textures. Made from a soft blend of goat and synthetic fibres.
And the 187: A large full circular brush used for lightweight application and blending of face powder or pigments. Use to create soft layers or add textures. Made from a soft blend of goat and synthetic fibres.


----------



## Ruby296

AddieLove said:


> *Ruby*, I haven't yet. But I do still plan to get it! I just don't go to Wal-Mart that often. If not this week, I'm hoping I'll get it next week. I hope they're selling the bonus size at my Wal-Mart!


I don't go to Walmart often either (in fact I dread going), but sometimes it's un-avoidable as they have monopolies on so many things. I hope you find the big bottle too.


----------



## corkyb

Sorry you had a bleak day Neo.  Why don't you treat yourself and buy something for a change.?


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> <whining> But, *Neo*, if I'm going to blend two colors I need two brushes.....don't I?  Hmmm...or maybe I don't since they will be blended anyway. Might be interesting to use just one brush doing a tissue wipe between applications. Heck, I can barely get it right with just one color so no telling how I'll look with two.


Hmm... Good point about the 2 colors, I hadn't thought of that!!!!! Maybe just one of the skunk brushes?... Lol 



corkyb said:


> Sorry you had a bleak day Neo. Why don't you treat yourself and buy something for a change.?


Thank you Corkyb. Unfortunately, I'm on complete and total smackdown until next month. I am unexpectedly going to visit my parents who live overseas, and didn't plan on having to buy a ticket, and have loads of shopping to do for them (which is also fun for a change, to spoil others and not myself ), but accordingly, well, some restraint has to be exercised. On the bright side, I should be getting my new hairdryer tomorrow (ordered before unexpected smackdown )


----------



## Lilith

*hsuthard * - Thanks for the tip about the Dior foundation. Reviews are good so I will swing by Sephora to try it. Light diffusing seems to be similar to illuminating - just something so older skin doesn't look, well, older . . .

*AddieLove* and *Jen* - Love hearing good things about a product that you love, the BB cream. I will definitely check that one out. And AL, you are so right about the Laura Mercier - duh! Sephora is so good about returns, I should just order it and check it out to satisfy my curiosity.

Thanks to everyone else for such warm welcomes. What a fun thread - so much stuff out there to try, so little time!

Lilith


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Oh, so I'm still supposed to buy a skunk brush! My Chanel just won't do.
> 
> I hope all is well with your parents. Enjoy your visit when you go.
> 
> *AddieLove*, I failed to thank you for your instructions in using this blush combination. That will help immensely.


Cobbie, I'm thinking the larger skunk brush. That may be the only brush I don't own. I don't own any Mac products. What is a great neutral chanel blush without too much glitter?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Corky, I absolutely LOVE the Chanel Espiegle blush.  It is slightly peachy toned (as opposed to pinky) but it's just gorgeous and smells wonderful.


----------



## Jen

Did you guys get a shipment notification from Louise Young?  Or did they just ship and show up?  I'm just curious, I received my confirmation e-mail but nothing else yet.  I'm SO IMPATIENT!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got a Transaction Confirmation and then about 8-10 days later they showed up.  There's no way to track them from overseas.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Did you guys get a shipment notification from Louise Young? Or did they just ship and show up? I'm just curious, I received my confirmation e-mail but nothing else yet. I'm SO IMPATIENT!!!!!!


They just ship and show up, so you can't track it or anything, unfortunately. But it will be worth it


----------



## Jen

Thanks guys!  I knew I couldn't track it, but I thought they might let me know when it shipped.  Since I ordered Sunday I thought they might ship by now.  Great!  I will figure more than 8-10 days just so I'm not irritated   !


----------



## Neo

OK, so I'm having buyer's remorse on the hairdryer  

It arrived today, but I haven't even seen it yet. I've contacted the seller (3rd party on Amazon) to see if I could return it, but not keeping my hopes high as they apparently only take returns on defective items  

Anyone interested?? I would ship it for free


----------



## hudsonam

I need accessory help! I got a scratch on the screen of my new-ish smart phone (the HTC Thunderbolt) and I'm so upset!  I have a case that protects the back, as most do, but obviously I need something else to protect the front. I had a screen protector on it that I purchased at the Verizon store, but it made the screen look pixelated. I couldn't take it. Can anyone recommend a case or case maker that makes a slip-in style case, or something along those lines?


----------



## Jen

NEO! The ultimate enabler has buyers remorse?! That's just crazy 
(You should totally use it at least once so you can tell people how awesome it is so they want to buy it! OR you'll decide it's too nice to give away  )

I got my Chanel bronzer today! YAY!! Thanks again *SN* for connecting me with it. I'll use it tomorrow and report back! Although, I won't get the ultimate experience until I get my LY34 brush!


----------



## Someone Nameless

YAY!  So glad I could help Jen.

Neo, I'm so sorry you are having buyers remorse.  Try it out and give us a review anyway.


----------



## corkyb

Oh all those Chanel blushes are gorgeous.  Well, nothing for it, I need a makeover.


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> Thanks guys! I knew I couldn't track it, but I thought they might let me know when it shipped. Since I ordered Sunday I thought they might ship by now. Great! I will figure more than 8-10 days just so I'm not irritated  !


Oh, 8 to 10 days? My beast was ordered on the 1st, shipped on the 4th, tomorrow is the 8th. You think there is any chance I will get it before next week? Who delivers it? USPS?


----------



## corkyb

Neo, are you sure you aren't just regretting not getting the dryer that Ruby is getting?  Ruby, did it come today?  I think you were expecting it, weren't you?


----------



## Neo

LOL you guys! The 3rd party seller on Amazon actually already got back to me and is being totally nice and letting me return the dryer!!! So I haven't even opened it and it's already on its way back - I actually preferred not to open it, as I know I would have liked it and probably kept it!!!!

I may give it another try at some other point in time, later, but right now this was just not a reasonable thing to do (I hate being reasonable though  - thank goodness I most often am not !)...

For the time being, my perfectly functioning Babyliss will continue to have to do its job 

Yeah *Ruby*, please let me live vicariously through you: how is your new dryer?


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, I can't wait for you to try out the Chanel Bronzer!!! Doesn't that huge pot feel luxurious already? I'm sure it will work really well applying it wight he Beast too  - Raymond applied it on me with a regular foundation brush too, but I find it easier to twirl it, and that's why the LY34 works so well for me with it 

*Corkyb*, I just may consider going for Ruby's hairdryer , depending on her review, but certainly not before next month anyway . I think you really want it though, and should just go for it . I don't think there is any chance you will get your Beast this week, unfortunately, most probably mid/end next week . It comes Royal Post from the UK, and yes, USPS takes over for the last leg here.


----------



## corkyb

Neo, oh how you read my mind!  I was thinking about Ruby's hairdryer, but I forgot to order it on the 4th and now refuse cuz I can't get the $15 off.  Probably a good thing as I am in a binge buying mode and that usually generates some regrets and difficulties for me.  

I did not get out to get the bronzer.  I also order several pair of flip flops from EMS to be delivered to the store to try on and my hold has probably run out.  I chose to walk every day this week on my lunch hour.  We are having layoffs where I work in a very deliberately bully fashion from our Governor and it has been very stressful the last two weeks at work.  So I needed the stress buster.

I am off tomorrow though and who knows just where I will end up after my appointment with the chiropractor Macys for Chanel bronzer, EMS for flip flops, Sephora for so much I forget, Apple store to buy a new battery or a new computer.  Oh the choices I have to spend money are plentiful.  Oh there is always Teavana right above the Apple store also.  Hey, speaking of tea, ZHI is having free shipping for the next ten days.


----------



## Ruby296

*Corky and Neo*, yes, my hairdryer arrived today!! I don't know if you read any reviews, but so far they are all very accurate! It came very well packed in a large box w/lots of extras added at no cost. Let's see if I can remember them all: full size bottles of Paul Mitchell Fast Drying Sculpting Spray & Corioliss Leave In Protection Mist (I've never heard of this brand before), a small bottle of Hana Shine Shield, 2 bottles of hand sanitizer and 6 emery boards, a round 2" hairbrush, a stuffed monkey (?), a heat resistant storage pouch for a flat iron, a drawstring bag to keep the dryer in and some rose scented sachets. The only thing that wasn't included was the hand written note from John! The dryer itself is "weighty", but not too heavy. I haven't used it yet, but I did plug it in and played w/the switches. It felt very well balanced and feels like it's extremely well made/solid. I cannot wait to try this out tomorrow morning. I will come back and edit this after I've used it. And *Corkyb*, when I first saw the sale code on the website I contacted them to ask how long it was valid. They got back to me on the 5th and said it expired on the 4th, but if I wanted to order they would honor it. I would email and ask if they'd still honor it for you if you want it, you've got nothing to lose, really. All those reviews raved about the CS so I wouldn't be surprised if they do it. *Neo*, I'm sorry you had buyers remorse, but I'm glad you were able to return yours. Have a great time with your family! When do you leave?


----------



## Someone Nameless

bwahaahaaa!!!  Must have a picture of the stuffed monkey.  That is hilarious!!!


----------



## Neo

*Ruby*, can't wait to read you tomorrow, after you've had a chance to use your new dryer!!!! I'm mostly curious about its weight when using it, as while I wouldn't mine a certain solidity, heavy is not so good...

That's a lot of goodies you got, very nice!!!! And I too am curious (that's putting it mildly !) about the monkey    

I'll be traveling at the end of next week, and I'm really looking forward to it, thank you


----------



## Jen

I don't have a stuffed monkey.......... 

Have fun *Neo*, I hope the unexpected trip to see them is for good reasons! Enjoy it!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Now i want a stuffed monkey


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have a stuffed monkey - a sock monkey.  It did not come with my blow dryer.  I'm gobsmacked!


----------



## Ruby296

The monkeys in your pics are much cuter than the one I got...And I still don't see the relevance but whatever!!  Anyway, onto the dryer review...overall it's a very good tool. When I get out of the shower I  wrap my hair in one of those microfiber (Aquis) towels, it's pretty absorbent, & cuts drying time down, as does the Agadir Argan Spray. I have coarse, straight Asian hair that is about 13" long. I dried my hair on the low heat and low fan speed and it took about 9 minutes. Both of those settings are quite dtrong, and would probably be equivalent to high settings on more mainstream dryers that you'd find at Target. I switched the fan to high to see what it was like and it was very powerful. This dryer is similar in weight to my old Solano. I didn't find my arm getting tired or anything, but if you're used to a very light weight dryer you will probably notice a difference. This dryer is leaps and bounds better than the CHI dryer I have. That one feels cheap and flimsy in comparison. The cold air option is great on hot, sticky mornings and I love the 12' cord. Overall I am quite happy with this purchase. Retail price is $314, I paid $179.00 including all those freebies. However that price was with a special $15 4th of July discount. Normal sale price is $194.00  Free shipping is included on all orders over $50. The website is www.misikko.com  I used the Paul Mitchell spray and really like that too, smells like watermelon!

I also got my Tarte TSV kit yesterday and am pretty pleased with it. The maracuja concealer is very emollient and covers my sunspot and under eye circles well. Love the 12hr blush (peaceful) and cream eyeshadow (shimmering taupe) too. Not crazy about the lip surgence (sweet); it's a pretty pink but too much shimmer for me. The brushes seem nice and the bag is great for travel. I tried the maracuja oil sample and I like Natural Bliss' better. Tarte's version is sticky and took longer to absorb. It's also lighter in color which makes me wonder how processed it is. I like the little bottle and will use it up and then decant my NB into it.


----------



## Jen

So way back when I first joined this insane thread the very first thing I was enabled to purchase was my Tassimo. I still love this thing! My problem has been organization of the t-discs. I don't like the carousels, they take up too much room. I keep it in my office at work, so I don't have a ton of surface space to spare. I walked into Bed Bath & Beyond today, and found this - the PERFECT t-disc storage solution for me. Now all the various boxes are no longer stacked on my filing cabinet! I love it! It's designed to sit underneath your machine so it takes very little extra space and holds I think (edit - it fits 80 regular discs!) and can fit the thick milk and chocolate syrup type discs as well.



Just wanted to share in case anyone else has the Tassimo and has the same problem! With a 20% coupon off it's only $20!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Ruby296 said:


> I like the little bottle and will use it up and then decant my NB into it.


I did just that! I refill the little bottle with the dropper with the maracuja oil I purchased through From Nature With Love! Works beautifully for me and it's ultra portable.

I took someone's recommendation for the Milani LiquifEYE Eyeliner and bought one of every color that Walgeen's had in stock. I LOVE it! It goes on super smooth, and after a full work day, it was STiLL on my waterline(s)! This is the best I have used and I'm super excited about it...plus it was only $6.49 at my local store. Sweet!


----------



## Neo

Thank you for your thorough review *Ruby*!!! It sounds like your new dryer is a winner, and I just may check it out myself next month  - you got me at "very powerful"! If it cuts down my hair drying time, it's priceless to me, and would be worth the extra weight: because I go to the gym every morning, I wash my hair every day, and as it is growing (used to be boy short, now past my shoulders!), my drying time is increasing, and it's getting kind of tedious (to say the least)... I do have one last question for you though: do you love it??

And nice haul on the Tarte TSV kit, it sounds lovely, and looks like you are going to have a lot of fun with it 

*Jen*, that's one nice Tassimo t-disk tray: practical and like the simple and clean design!!! I so wish I had a Tassimo!

You guys are going to be so proud of me: I went to Bloomingdales with a friend, saw Raymond, and didn't buy a thing!!!!!! 

I did try the beautiful new Rouge blush, and thank goodness, it just didn't really agree with my skin tone, although it truly is gorgeously stunning! And it suited my friend incredibly - I will admit to a twinge of envy, quickly followed by relief when I realized that I couldn't buy it anyway 

*Cobbie*, Raymond applied it with the Chanel blush brush you have, and it was perfect ! He just dabbed the brush very lightly and only once on the blush, with a quick gesture, then flickered the brush in the air to get rid of any flying particle, and then applied the little that was left - and it was still plenty! He said with this one, he would mainly apply to the apple of the cheeks only, and not stretch it to the hairline, as he felt it would be too much. It is truly a beautiful blush, and you are going to love it and have so much fun with it! *AddieLove*, you should totally go for it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I bought a new GPS this week:


and decided that since the CORD is the power to the GPS, I'll probably leave it plugged in all the time, and therefore need an MP3 player with a very long battery life for long trips. So after a great deal of research, I ended up with this:


Also, in my never-ending quest to find the perfect lunch bag, I bought this too:


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Ruby296 said:


> ...Let's see if I can remember them all: full size bottles of Paul Mitchell Fast Drying Sculpting Spray & Corioliss Leave In Protection Mist (I've never heard of this brand before), a small bottle of Hana Shine Shield, 2 bottles of hand sanitizer and 6 emery boards, a round 2" hairbrush, _*a stuffed monkey*_ (?), a heat resistant storage pouch for a flat iron, a drawstring bag to keep the dryer in and some rose scented sachets. ...


Is the monkey wearing a cape? If so, it sounds like a Woot!.com deal...


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I've only used it once but I am very glad I caved! I'm sure after I've used it a bit more I'll be able to safely say "yes, I love it and highly recommend it"  Congrats on sticking to your smackdown, you should be proud of yourself!!

*H2M*, no the monkey was not wearing a cape! I'm terrible at posting pics here but I can email a pic of it via iPhone if anyone wants to post it for me. Meant to add a thank you for the Milani eyeliner reviews too! The Walgreens in my area doesn't carry that brand, but CVS has a small display. I'm pretty novice when it comes to eyelining but I want to try these. Did you get the little Tarte maracuja oil sample? I noticed the dropper only holds about 2 drops but it's still better than traveling w/my large bottle. Is yours like that?


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby's* cute stuffed monkey


Thank you, *Cobbie*!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Imagine how many more people would be ordering dryers like that if they knew it came with a stuffed monkey.  

LOL...That is hilarious and the strangest thing I've every heard!


----------



## corkyb

Oh I just one clicked that lunch bag. I bring big lunches to work and am always looking for the right lunch bag.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> With all the other things *Ruby* listed the box must have been huge.


The box was almost twice as big as the box holding the dryer itself. Good thing the shipping was free!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok Ruby...let me make sure I got this straight. You dried your thick/asian hair in 9 minutes on low heat/ low fan? And got all those extras and free shipping? 

I think I'm about to cave...I'm tired of using high heat high air and taking ten minutes to dry my thin fine hair and then finding that it isn't dry cause the heat made my scalp sweat. It has gotten to the point that I hardly ever dr/straighten/curl my hair anymore cause getting itvdry is such a pain.

ETA: the website has a $10 off $100 code today... SMOOTH10

I think one of these will soon be on the way to me...


----------



## cmg.sweet

With all the talk about LY wbrushes and brush rolls I decided to check out brush rolls on etsy yesterday and came across this shop: http://www.etsy.com/shop/asoftblackstar

I think I am going to try onemof her brush roll/ makeup bag combos


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Ok Ruby...let me make sure I got this straight. You dried your thick/asian hair in 9 minutes on low heat/ low fan? And got all those extras and free shipping?
> 
> I think I'm about to cave


cmg.sweet, 'fess up. This is really all about the monkey, isn't it?


----------



## Jen

*cmg*, do you sew at all? Those brush rolls would be soooooooooo easy to make!! I wish I would have thought of it before, I really might make one custom to the brushes I use. They don't all fit in my roll, and I know the LY04 won't fit. That might be a fun project! I haven't sewn anything in a long time, but I used to be really good at it. I made clothes in college!

*Neo*, I have to say I'm impressed with how you've stuck to smackdown!!


----------



## corkyb

hair dryer, hair dryer, hair dryer, no, no, no
LY LY LY LY, no no no, not yet......


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Caved on the hair dryer, darn it! I saved myself *a little* by getting the pink Breast Cancer Awareness version. It's not quite as powerful (1400 watts vs 1875 watts) but it is a LOT cheaper and still gets good reviews. I wasn't even THINKING about buying a new hairdryer. The enabling in this place is just insidious!


----------



## hsuthard

Even I want that hair dryer, and I already bought myself a babyliss one at TJMaxx. I've only used it twice and it works great, but no stuffed monkey . Hmmm, we'll see what happens when I get back home from vacation. I can't have boxes piling up while I'm gone for a month.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> *cmg*, do you sew at all? Those brush rolls would be soooooooooo easy to make!! I wish I would have thought of it before, I really might make one custom to the brushes I use. They don't all fit in my roll, and I know the LY04 won't fit. That might be a fun project! I haven't sewn anything in a long time, but I used to be really good at it. I made clothes in college!
> 
> *Neo*, I have to say I'm impressed with how you've stuck to smackdown!!


Actually I do, I do some basic quilt piecing and have made some small bags and a victorian era costume and a few other things before... And I have a stash of fabric I need to use but it diesn't match my other travel bags. I'll have to think about that...


----------



## corkyb

Hippie2MARS said:


> Caved on the hair dryer, darn it! I saved myself *a little* by getting the pink Breast Cancer Awareness version. It's not quite as powerful (1400 watts vs 1875 watts) but it is a LOT cheaper and still gets good reviews. I wasn't even THINKING about buying a new hairdryer. The enabling in this place is just insidious!


You bought the one Ruby has or the other one? I'd take pink in the one Ruby has. Did you also get the $10 off?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

corkyb said:


> You bought the one Ruby has or the other one? I'd take pink in the one Ruby has. Did you also get the $10 off?


It's the same brand, but not the same model (at least I think it's the same one Ruby got...I started by clicking on the linked picture in here).



I'm sure I won't get all the cool freebies since it's a different seller and I did not get $10 off. However it was $60 vs. $100+, so I took a chance on it.


----------



## ellesu

I've discovered a sure fire way to stay on smackdown - stay at a hotel that only offers unsecured wifi.     There is, however, a Books a Million within easy walking distance and I'm wondering if their wifi is secure. Probably not, but I'll ask....

It really woudn't be smart to order anything while using unsecured wifi, would it?? Life can really be hard sometimes....


----------



## corkyb

ellesu said:


> I've discovered a sure fire way to stay on smackdown - stay at a hotel that only offers unsecured wifi.  There is, however, a Books a Million within easy walking distance and I'm wondering if their wifi is secure. Probably not, but I'll ask....
> 
> It really woudn't be smart to order anything while using unsecured wifi, would it?? Life can really be hard sometimes....


Definitely not smart. Go check out books a million.


----------



## corkyb

No, it's not the hair dryer Ruby got, it's the one everyone else bought.


----------



## cmg.sweet

corkyb said:


> No, it's not the hair dryer Ruby got, it's the one everyone else bought.


I got one like Ruby's...the monkey pushed me over the edge!


----------



## Someone Nameless

It's a shame.  It was such an innocent looking monkey.....but he/she (? gotta be a she  ) seems to be wrecking havoc with SMACKDOWN!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just read the reviews on the pink dryer over at Amazon and I was so tempted to post a question and ask "yes, but does it come with a monkey?"  Readers would be wondering WTH?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Someone Nameless said:


> I just read the reviews on the pink dryer over at Amazon and I was so tempted to post a question and ask "yes, but does it come with a monkey?" Readers would be wondering WTH?


Snort!

Seriously...I had that pink one in my cart thinking about it for the last couple days. I had the same idea as hippie but that monkey tipped me to getting the hana from misikko


----------



## Someone Nameless

You can tell, I'm hung up on that monkey.  LOL  I'm naming her 'Woopsie" 

"Woopsie, (click)  I went off SMACKDOWN again" ... blame it on the monkey!


----------



## cmg.sweet

You know I'm going to be ticked if there is no monkey in that box!


----------



## corkyb

Love it.  So lets see, who ordered that hair dryer today?  CMG< SN and we know Cobbie whoopsied.  
And Neo is just itching to whoops, (I mean one click), but not me.  No whoopsie, no whoopsie, no whoopsie,  it's funny, my fingers typed shoopsie every time.  You think that's A SIGN for SHOULD?


----------



## Someone Nameless

No.  I did not order it.  I was speaking for those that did.

I returned my Chi for repairs and will use it until it croaks again.  I'm actually getting pretty good at smack down.  What I really want is to give my hubby my MacBook and get myself a MacBook Pro.  A girl's gotta dream.


----------



## cmg.sweet

yes it is a msign corkyb!


----------



## cmg.sweet

If the monkey isn't enough, here is a blog with pics of how the box arrives...

http://katiegene.blogspot.com/2011/04/hanaair-professional-hair-dryer-review.html


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Cobbie*, the next person to receive a monkey with their dryer can call their monkey Whoopsie! We'll have twinkies - Woopsie and Whoopsie.


----------



## Ruby296

cmg.sweet said:


> Ok Ruby...let me make sure I got this straight. You dried your thick/asian hair in 9 minutes on low heat/ low fan? And got all those extras and free shipping?
> 
> I think I'm about to cave...I'm tired of using high heat high air and taking ten minutes to dry my thin fine hair and then finding that it isn't dry cause the heat made my scalp sweat. It has gotten to the point that I hardly ever dr/straighten/curl my hair anymore cause getting itvdry is such a pain.
> 
> ETA: the website has a $10 off $100 code today... SMOOTH10
> 
> I think one of these will soon be on the way to me...


Yes, *cmg*, that is correct!! You will love the no heat setting too!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

My Chi had turned into a totally no heat setting dryer but I sent it back for repairs.   What is so good about a no heat setting?


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> My Chi had turned into a totally no heat setting dryer but I sent it back for repairs.  What is so good about a no heat setting?


The cold air is good to "lock" your style in at the end and/or for hot mornings when you can't bear the idea of more heat on your body/head.

You are all cracking me up w/the Woopsie talk

*Cobbie*, thanks for making woopsie look her best!!


----------



## corkyb

I held a Solano once as my hairdresser was trying to sell me one.  I found it to be very quiet, but very heavy.  The weight is something to think about as Ruby said it was similar in weight to the Solano.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Apparently back in March they sent a bunch of dryers to beauty bloggers for review ause I found alot of blogs with reviews and pictures of the box/woopsie.  I think i read ine that said what it weighs but can't remember. I know someone was wondering about using a diffuser on it and I know I saw at least one that showed it with a universal diffuser attached.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> The specs on my Bio Ionic list it's wt. as 2 lb. It's labeled as "Light" so i know the Hana must be heavier. Misikko has a very good return policy. Not good. Not good, at all.
> 
> *Ruby*, I'm glad you like Woopsie's new look.


I tried searching to see what the weight is but couldn't find an answer. Maybe I'll call cust svc tomorrow b/c I'm curious now. For those worried about weight I don't think it's too heavy. But that's an individual call you'll have to make. The speed at which it dries makes the weight a non issue for me.


----------



## cmg.sweet

It never ends...now I'm looking at a new flat iron too.


----------



## Neo

Wow, I don't check in for a few hours, and it's W(h)oopsying full blast here !!!!!

*Cmg*, congratulations on your new hairdryer!!! Can't wait for you to get it and tell us all about it!

*Cobbie*, would love for you to cave: as you also have the Bio Ionic, you would then be able to give us a point by point comparison, which would in turn make my choice way easier next month  

On the weight: I can't for the life of me find it anymore, but I have a photographic memory, and I remember very clearly that in one of the numerous reviews/blogs, someone weighed the Hana, and took a picture of it on a scale. The scale showed a weight of 1.6 lbs.

*Corkyb*: have you caved already? LOL!!!! I'm actually not really itching anymore: I'll be traveling overseas at the end of next week, so at this point I prefer to wait to get back before placing any order, as I wouldn't be able to take any 110V hairdryer with me, lol. However, I'll be ripe to order when I get back, so I'm looking forward to all your reviews to make my choice easy then


----------



## Ruby296

cmg.sweet said:


> It never ends...now I'm looking at a new flat iron too.


*cmg*, you're on a roll! FWIW, I have a Sedu 1.5" flat iron from folica.com & I really like it. I've had it for at least 3 yrs & it's going strong. It only takes 1-2 passes thru each section of my hair to get it stick straight. 3-4 mins tops & I'm done. My stylist had a Sedu but she dropped it & it didn't survive. She needed a replacement immediately so she got a GHD and she's very happy w/it. That one doesn't have temp control tho, just on & off.

*cobbie*, that's not good for their CS rep not to know the weight. Maybe I'll get one who does... I tried to weigh mine and it wouldn't register by itself. So I did a very _scientific_ experiment and weighed myself alone and then holding the dryer. The difference was 1.5 lbs. I also thought of bringing it to the 
produce section and using one of their scales but I'm sure I'd get some very strange looks  As far as the diffuser goes I honestly have no idea since I've never used one. I would assume it would dry your hair even faster. Not sure whether this means "no, Woopsie" or "no Woopsie", LOL!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I ended up ordering the hana pro 1inch straightener and got to use the $10 off code again.  I saw a couple blogs with really good photos and in depth reviews so I decided to go with it.  It looks like every spring misikko pics a produt to send to  beauty bloggers and in 2010 it was the hana straightener and 2011 was the dryer.  If the straightner comes with a stuffed animal I'm going to name it Broke!


----------



## Lilith

*H2M*, please let me know what you think of the Bio-Ionic - I have had that one in my basket at Amazon for weeks and just haven't been able to justify it . . . I have very straight but fine and limp hair - when my stylist dries with a round brush and her Bio-Ionic, she gets good results that I don't with my department store hair dryer. She says it's all about the hair dryer so I am tempted . . . .
Lilith


----------



## Neo

LOL *cmg*!!!!

At least a flat iron/straightener is something I don't need to even think about: my hair couldn't be straighter than it already is. Now a curling iron however... Lol

Can't wait for you to get your packages and hear of the goodies you got in them!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*cmg,* get your camera ready because I'm going to need a picture of your monkey!


----------



## Ruby296

*cmg*, looking forward to your review and to what comes in your box!

*H2M*, meant to say earlier that I really like your pink dryer! Please post your review when you can!

*Neo*, I'm jealous of your straight hair, I wish mine didn't need to be flat ironed. I would love to be able to knock another 5 minutes off the am routine.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> LOL *cmg*!!!!
> 
> At least a flat iron/straightener is something I don't need to even think about: my hair couldn't be straighter than it already is. Now a curling iron however... Lol
> 
> Can't wait for you to get your packages and hear of the goodies you got in them!!!


My hair has just enough wave to be annoying and too much frizz. i haven't curled it in months or else I'm sure one. Of those would have been bought today also.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Someone Nameless said:


> *cmg,* get your camera ready because I'm going to need a picture of your monkey!


Absolutely! I'll make sure to share some pics


----------



## Jen

*cmg*, you make me feel so much better! I am hopeless. I had to go all the way across town today to return something at Nordstrom, and after stopping by Mac to find them out of the set powder I ended up at the Chanel counter trying *Neo's* Loose powder and ended up walking away with that 

THEN I went to the Container store (only one in town and I rarely get there), and spent over $100. I am sort of anal about organization and am always looking for improvement, I'm now excted to tear apart my bathroom closet and under my sink.

THEN I went to Ulta and bought a few things, another BE eyeshadow, UD's brow box & a murad concealer. I should really be cut off!!

*Neo*, I really wish I was your twin with the photographic memory, how cool! I've always wished I had that.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, I did the same "scientific" method of weighing my Bio Ionic hair dryer and can't remember what it was. Something like 1.5 or 1.6 lbs which is less than the specs say it is. So it sounds like the Hana is no heavier.
> I was begging you earlier to tell me I don't need this dryer since I use a diffuser regardless of my getting or not getting Woopsie.


cobbie, smart minds think alike! Sorry I couldn't help you in the enabling department...  Are you thinking of getting the Hana?


----------



## gregoryblackman

This thread screams Think Geek:

Electronic Guitar T-Shirt:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/interactive/c498/?pfm=homepage_Featured_3

Okay MAYBE not the most practical.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> Yes.....no.....maybe........


Now that's a decisive answer  I just talked to a CS rep at Misikko and she told me the Hana weighs 16.5 oz; not bad at all IMO.


----------



## Jen

gregoryblackman said:


> This thread screams Think Geek:
> 
> Electronic Guitar T-Shirt:
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-apparel/interactive/c498/?pfm=homepage_Featured_3
> 
> Okay MAYBE not the most practical.


Um, my guitar teaching husband _maybe_ has that shirt......(it was a gift, but it's pretty cool! He has it on display in his studio!)


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, why are you returning your Opelle bag??


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, listen to the voice of reason here.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.  You like the one you've got.  Besides, monkeys can get expensive to keep.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cobbie, I"m with SN...if you like your dryer and it works for you then I say keep using it, and spend the money on other neat stuff that I'll want to buy after you tell us how awesome it is!

What didn't you like about the Opelle bag?


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, that's a very lightweight dryer. Thanks for getting the information I wasn't able to get. I'm still thinking about it. What's holding me back is that I really like the one I have and it does a good job for my needs. I am returning the Opelle bag I bought so I might be able to justify it. Who am I kidding....I can justify _anything_.


I just got lucky w/a more knowledgeabe rep I think  I dug out my dead Solano and the Hana is definitely lighter. If you are happy w/the dryer you have maybe wait till there's another good discount code or get it now w/the $10 off code and have it there when you need it. Sorry to hear you're returning your Opelle bag. I do the same thing at times. I'm returning some impulse Le Metier de Beaute makeup I bought from Nordstrom. I never use it and it just takes up room. Might as well get my $200 back


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ah, I think I remember reading where you mentioned the zipper before, and I agree for that price I want to love all of it, not just the smell or feel.

I agree about your dryer, so buy those plenty of other things and then share here so I will want to buy them too, and if you really want a Woopsie I'll be happy to send you mine when it gets here...


----------



## ellesu

Someone Nameless said:


> Besides, monkeys can get expensive to keep.


Ompff.... I just spewed my sip of wine all over the 'puter keyboard.  I know it's only 3:30 but....it's after noon I'm sitting in a *hotel* room taking notes/making a list, and I don't have a secure internet connection to order anything! It. Is. Torture.

And about that guitar tee shirt - I came this close >< to ordering it for a Father's Day gift for my hubby who's decided he's a songwriter....


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm really hung up on the monkey.  I still can't get over a monkey coming with a blow dryer. I may have to get some counseling to help me work through this.


----------



## Jen

My LY brushes are HERE!!!!  Only 7 days!  They came immediately out of their packaging and into a bath in hopes they will be dry in the morning.  They may not be, they're thick!  And just so soft and lovely.  I last minute got the brush roll, it's nice too but I'm having remoarse over that since I thought of making my own.  Oh well, I'll find use for it.  

My husband usually gets the mail, but I was hoping (without actually thinking they'd be here) for the chance - I'm so glad I did!  He made fun of me when I got my beast, I'm glad I didn't have to explain more royal mail   !

I also can't get over the monkey - I'm not sure I can think of anything more random to have come with a hair dryer!


----------



## corkyb

SN:  Just buy the monkey.  You will be happier once you do.

Cobbie, sorry to hear you returned your Opelle bag.  
Jen and Neo, Is your Lotus bag difficult to close the zipper on?

Cobbie, I think you NEED two hair dryers.


----------



## Jen

I honestly don't close it all that often, but no, not really.  Especially with the leather pull.  I feel like it will for sure loosen up over time too.  I am so used to a tote style bag I only close it when I'm shopping or in crowds or sketchy places  . I'm still seriously in love with it!  Did you ever find out about the clay?  I am so happy with the color!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I was so close to asking opelle to do a gray lotus with silver hardware but she isn't doing custom orders right now. Anyone have any other custom handbag sellers that you'd recommend beside s&s and opelle?


----------



## Neo

Wow, *Jen*, that was fast!!!!! Congratulations !!!!! And I don't think you should regret the brush roll: it's very different from whatever you could make yourself, and it was the opportunity to get it (I did the same thing, and I haven't even used it yet - but feel somehow comforted to have it, lol)! You are going to love your brushes, but chances are that the LY34 and LY07 may not be completely dry by tomorrow morning. You can always try the LY02 though 

*Cobbie*, I'm proud of you, and I'm with *SN* and *cmg*: if you are happy with your hairdryer, no use to go for another one! The only reason I started thinking about it, is because my 3 year old Babyliss that I bought when I had short hair, kind of doesn't seem to be up to the daily task anymore, now that my hair is grown. And really, with how thin and straight my hair is, it just should take as long to dry as it is . I'm sorry about your Opelle, but again: it's just too expensive a purse for you not to be a 100% with it! I have no problem with my Lotus zipper, and I was constantly opening and closing it. I wonder why the size of the purse would make a difference though 

I've been thinking that I should sell a number of my purses that I'm never using anymore, just need to figure out where I can do that??

*Ruby*, I wish I had curly hair!!!! I feel that girls with curly hair have it all: they can leave it curly or straighten it, so much fun! Mine is so straight that it won't hold a curl if I try, and styling is simply useless, lol. Maybe the Hana would be perfect for me, if it's particularly good for straight hair?

*SN*, want my Woopsie if I get one next month??


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> I am returning my Opelle Ballet Bag because I am having trouble accessing the zipper. It seems someone returned a Baby Ballet because of that reason but I thought the regular size would be better. The leather feels and smells devine but for that price I want a zipper easy to reach and slide. Maybe it's just me.
> 
> I like my dryer just fine so there's no reason to buy a Hana. There are plenty of other things I can buy. I guess there will be no Woopsie in my future.


I returned my regular Ballet Bag for the same reason. It's a bummer because it's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My three really nice brushes are really making me wish I had a better blush brush and eye shadow brushes....but I don't know what kind I should consider so maybe ignorance is bliss.

Neo, there are probably people on this very thread that might be interested in seeing the purses you have for sale.  And NO, I do not want your Woopsie when you get one but thank you so much.*

*Disclaimer:  If you are a monkey reading this, please be advised that I I have absolutely no prejudice against monkeys.  Do not take my comments personally.  I'm just easily amused and fascinated.


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> My three really nice brushes are really making me wish I had a better blush brush and eye shadow brushes....but I don't know what kind I should consider so maybe ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Neo, there are probably people on this very thread that might be interested in seeing the purses you have for sale. And NO, I do not want your Woopsie when you get one but thank you so much.*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are a monkey reading this, please be advised that I I have absolutely no prejudice against monkeys. Do not take my comments personally. I'm just easily amused and fascinated.


Well, I could help you with those eye shadow brushes if you wanted ... For the blush, after having tried a few, my favorite is definitely the Chanel Cobbie has too!

You know, I may just have a big purse sale when I come back from my parents! In which case I will definitely let you ladies know!

As for Woopsie... I guess Neo would probably like him too


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> My three really nice brushes are really making me wish I had a better blush brush and eye shadow brushes....but I don't know what kind I should consider so maybe ignorance is bliss.
> 
> Neo, there are probably people on this very thread that might be interested in seeing the purses you have for sale. And NO, I do not want your Woopsie when you get one but thank you so much.*
> 
> *Disclaimer: If you are a monkey reading this, please be advised that I I have absolutely no prejudice against monkeys. Do not take my comments personally. I'm just easily amused and fascinated.


SN: Slap the monkey!


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK *Neo*, what are your favorite eye shadow brushes? I'm using two Amy Head brushes. They are not bad but of course that's also what I thought about my other brushes until I tried the Beast and LY. My blush brush is currently my least favorite. It's just a brush.


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> OK *Neo*, what are your favorite eye shadow brushes? I'm using two Amy Head brushes. They are not bad but of course that's also what I thought about my other brushes until I tried the Beast and LY. My blush brush is currently my least favorite. It's just a brush.


Ok, here we go - but please remember that you asked for it !

For packing eyeshadow on the whole lid, I love my MAC 239.

For the crease, I really like the MAC 222, but LOVE my LY38 (it just has an even better shape/size and simply works better).

My favorite for blending it all in, is the MAC 217.

And I love my Sephora Smockey Eyes Brush #24 for applying wet eyeshadow as eyeliner (top and bottom) - I'm just not good with those angled eyeliner brushes you are supposed to use for that!

I then have a couple of other brushes, but that I just don't use that much... Oh, except for the LY01 concealer brush, which I actually use as eyeshadow brush to apply that MAC golden creme thinggie 

Does that help?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, LOL!!!  I'm glad the case fit!  WHEW.  Relief.

Neo, yes that helps a lot.  I will check them out and put them on my wish list for when I ease off smackdown temporarily.  Thank you!!


----------



## candyisdandy

So I feel like I actually _made_ money shopping today...I recently bought a Links of London Sweetie bracelet off of eBay. It had two charms attached, which the guy selling it told me he didn't think were genuine LoL; but he was selling the bracelet for his wife, who'd received it from a previous boyfriend (hmmm...just realized I never thought to ask if she actually knew he was selling it! B). Although it looked authentic to me, I thought I'd take it to my local Links store to have them verify the authenticity. Not only is it genuine, but it has five gold coloured links on it, which they told me are 18K rolled gold, and said they sell that one for $450 (the plain sterling is about $250)!

I was very happy, and should have turned around and walked right out of the store, but one of the sales clerks pointed out one of the displays that had a bunch of stuff for 50% off. I really like the Friendship bracelets, and they had several, but most were bright colours (i.e. orange, hot pink etc) that I didn't think were very practical. Then I spotted a chocolate brown with a darker brown edge and asked if I could see it. The girl told me she was very surprised that it was there, and that she'd just found that one of that colour in the back of a drawer this morning. So I figured that since I'd scored such a deal on the original eBay bracelet, there would be nothing wrong with buying the Friendship, seeing as how it was on sale for $125 from $250. It is one of these http://www.linksoflondon.com/us-en/online-shop/collections/friendship/2 but in dark copper with chocolate brown.

According to my calculations, I got approximately $700 worth of bracelets for about $200. Now, seeing as how I shouldn't be spending $200 on something as frivolous as bracelets, someone please quickly tell me how great this is and that I could actually make money off of them, i.e. that they are an investment . (But they didn't come with a monkey )!)


----------



## corkyb

Hmmm, I never heard of Links of London, but they are beautiful and it sounds like you got one heck of a deal.


----------



## corkyb

SN, methinks you are trying to set a record for smackdown.  Actually you probably already have, so why don't you come off and buy some more of those LY brushes?  OHOHOH  My beast is at the post office!!!  I got a notice today that I have a parcel at the PO>  I could not for the life of me figure out what needed a signature.  I couldn't even think of anything else I bought until this very second!  Thank you, for helping me remember.  I hate it when things are at the PO though as I cannot get there during the day during the week.  I can sign and they will deliver in 2 to 3 days.  That sucks but I may have to do that as it literally could be Saturday before I get there.  Shoot.  I want it tonight now that I know it is there.


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, you are right about curly haired women having more options! My hair will not hold a curl either, but that's ok. How long is your hair now? I think the Hana might be good for you as yours is so straight. I do notice a difference in mine not being as "fuzzy". I think it must do a better job of making the cuticle lay flatter? And I would be very interested in your potential bag sale! I know you are traveling soon so I wish you a safe trip and a great time with your family. My girls are leaving Weds am for a week in Ohio w/ex's family so I'm heading to CT to visit an old friend for a few days. Will make a stop at The Westchester so I can go to Nordstrom and Sephora.


----------



## corkyb

My hair is very straight also.  But I cannot use a round brush on it.  Just not that coordinated.  That's why I don't know if the dryer would be wasted.  I use my palms to dry my hair and a huge curling iron to get some a little volume into it.  Oh and  a ton of product.


----------



## cmg.sweet

OK ladies, you've got me considering spending $68 for a LY07 brush!  I can't believe it.

If you could only have one finishing/loose powder brush, and it couldn't be a louise young brush, what would it be?  Enable me!


----------



## Jen

Trust me ladies, having curly hair isn't all that great either! I can't brush it once it's dry or I have fuzz head, it has a complete mind of it's own, I can't use a hairdryer so I have to leave the house with wet head in winter, no matter what I have to wash my hair every day, and some days it just looks terrible and there is nothing I can do about it! I straightened it in high school, but it never got really straight - and now that I want it curlier it's flat half the time and I could straighten it in 5 minutes, but it doesn't look good at all! I have always wanted super straight silky hair - so it just goes to show, you always want what you don't have.

*Neo*, warn me before your purse sale so I can run and hide! I have a feeling I'll want everything of yours! I do NOT need more purses!!! Or makeup brushes.........(NO MORE!)

Speaking of, my LY brushes were dry this morning somehow, but I didn't end up using the LY34. I have an important meeting today, then drinks after work, then to meet friends for dinner and a concert, so I really didn't want to play with the bronzer and brush in case I mess it up and it looked terrible! I have the day off tomorrow so I'll play with it then! I have to say, the LY07 is wonderful, and it really IS better than my big Sigma. The Sigma is a nice brush, but the LY07 is just beautiful and so soft. ALL of them are so beautiful!! (seriously *cmg*....BEAUTIFUL  !)

*Ruby*, I'll keep an eye out for your kids and ex here in Columbus!! Then again, I probably shouldn't kick him in front of the kids, huh?


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, lol! Kicking him in front of the kids isn't a good idea but I'll give you the address and you can wait for him in the parking lot  Glad to hear your LY brushes arrived, have fun experimenting!


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> *Neo*, warn me before your purse sale so I can run and hide! I have a feeling I'll want everything of yours! I do NOT need more purses!!! Or makeup brushes.........(NO MORE!)


We should coordinate our purse sale! I have several Tano bags I am ready to sell. I need to get my inventory down to a manageable level!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I guess there is no perfect hair texture.  Mine is thick with lots of body but not curly and not straight.  I can get it all silky smooth and walk out in the heat and it starts to wave or flip in all matter of unwanted ways!  It's not enough body that I can wear it curly though.  Curl just falls right out.

Back in the day (80's) I used to get perms and just pick it out.  I looked at those pictures recently and asked my family WHY they didn't say something to me.  My hair was SO BIG it looks like I needed to turn my head sideways to go through a door!!!  I have a hilarious family Easter picture on my Facebook right now that causes me to ROFL when I look at it.

edited to add:  ...my husband had on those huge glasses that cover half his face and make him look like Chevy Chase and my son is STILL mad about what I dressed him in!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, don't you worry about it one bit.  I bet none of them have the fabulous makeup, handbags or accessories that you do.  You could even take a monkey with you.  I'm sure SHE would be the center of attention and no one would even notice your hair.


----------



## Neo

Hahaha! I guess there really isn't any ideal, where hair is concerned!!!!!

My hair is so straight, you could almost call it limp  

It's straight silky smooth (which is good), or straight and frizzy when it's humid (which is not good and makes me look like a witch, lol). I tried having a perm in the 80's... it lasted a week, and then I was back to straight, lol!

I have since embraced the straight hair (as it seems I can't fight it!)


----------



## cmg.sweet

I've tried perms 3 times, the first two times my it didn't take at all, the third time it was permed for about 4 days and ever since my hair has been frizzy/wavy.  Before I tried perms it was stick straight though.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo, Jen, everyone else who wants to enable...did you get the long handle or short handle LY07?  Anyone have the LY20?  It just looks crazy thick compared to other fan brushes I've seen...


----------



## Jen

I got the long handle, but I certainly wouldn't call it long.  Maybe 5 or 6 inches.  

I sort of wish I got the fan brush!  I saw it in one of her videos, it's HUGE!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Thanks, I have the feeling LY34, LY07 and LY20 are about to fly to the US.


----------



## corkyb

My hair is stick straight.  I get it layered in a reverse bob usually and i can get a little body with a huge curling iron.  I'm finding I can tolerate it without the curling iron, but it's pretty much a blob with no body.  My hair really doesn't get frizzy.  I kind of don't know what that means, but I find I always want more shine and I think folks get that by using a straigtener.  I bought one but have never used it and no hairdresser has ever used one on my head either so I don't think they are really meant for my hair type and I'd probably burn it right off.  

I'm still at work which means no beast today and I din't put the card back in the mailbox.  I wanted to sneak out at 4:30 but I didn't make it.
Tomorrow I have a doctors appt. after work.  Maybe I can leave a bit early and pick it up then.  Can't figure out why PO's close at 5 PM.  How are working people supposed to pick up packages.  Did you guys have to sign for the beast?  How about the LY?  I am loathe to order things I have to sign for.


----------



## Neo

candyisdandy said:


> So I feel like I actually _made_ money shopping today...I recently bought a Links of London Sweetie bracelet off of eBay. It had two charms attached, which the guy selling it told me he didn't think were genuine LoL; but he was selling the bracelet for his wife, who'd received it from a previous boyfriend (hmmm...just realized I never thought to ask if she actually knew he was selling it! B). Although it looked authentic to me, I thought I'd take it to my local Links store to have them verify the authenticity. Not only is it genuine, but it has five gold coloured links on it, which they told me are 18K rolled gold, and said they sell that one for $450 (the plain sterling is about $250)!
> 
> I was very happy, and should have turned around and walked right out of the store, but one of the sales clerks pointed out one of the displays that had a bunch of stuff for 50% off. I really like the Friendship bracelets, and they had several, but most were bright colours (i.e. orange, hot pink etc) that I didn't think were very practical. Then I spotted a chocolate brown with a darker brown edge and asked if I could see it. The girl told me she was very surprised that it was there, and that she'd just found that one of that colour in the back of a drawer this morning. So I figured that since I'd scored such a deal on the original eBay bracelet, there would be nothing wrong with buying the Friendship, seeing as how it was on sale for $125 from $250. It is one of these http://www.linksoflondon.com/us-en/online-shop/collections/friendship/2 but in dark copper with chocolate brown.
> 
> According to my calculations, I got approximately $700 worth of bracelets for about $200. Now, seeing as how I shouldn't be spending $200 on something as frivolous as bracelets, someone please quickly tell me how great this is and that I could actually make money off of them, i.e. that they are an investment . (But they didn't come with a monkey )!)


So, I had never heard of Links of London prior to this post. Now, not only do I know where the one in town is, but I also want one of those black double wrap friendship bracelets!!!!

Thank you !!!!   

Ladies, you have that purses sale coming, I'm telling you


----------



## hudsonam

As if I need to tempt myself, have any of you used the LY brushes with mineral foundation?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Hudsonam, I'm curious about that as well.  Neo, don't forget to put thay gray purse from the paris airport in the sale, I'm sure you're ready to clear it out of your inventory


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> Hudsonam, I'm curious about that as well. Neo, don't forget to put thay gray purse from the paris airport in the sale, I'm sure you're ready to clear it out of your inventory


LOL!!!!! Not quite yet ...


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> As if I need to tempt myself, have any of you used the LY brushes with mineral foundation?


No, but LY34 was originally made for mineral foundation, andi know someone here got it for exactly that purpose and was happy with it !

Does that help?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo said:


> No, but LY34 was originally made for mineral foundation, andi know someone here got it for exactly that purpose and was happy with it !
> 
> Does that help?


I get the numbers all confused without looking but I think the LY35 is what I got for that and it's great.


----------



## corkyb

I can't keep these numbers in my head long enough to get the LY site to see what they look like .  Grrr.
Therefore I cannot buy any.


----------



## corkyb

Why don't you guys with frizzy or curly hair that don't like it (I would personally kill for curly hair or even wavy hair, frizz or no) get that brazilian thingy or whatever it's called that someone on here got for their hair and loved it.  It was a chemical process and expensive but whoever it was loved it.


----------



## cmg.sweet

That was Victoria, we haven't seen her here for a while...  I dn't have that done. Cause it is just too expensive and i don't trust the people in my area to be able to cut hair well much less try something like that.


----------



## ellesu

I asked about Brazillian Blowout and my stylist told me they weren't using it anymore - something about safety and having to wear mask-like things.   That was a while ago and it may have been locallized to my part of the world. 

Hearing the cost was enough to make me stop considering it tho....


----------



## corkyb

Yes, I was thinking about Victoria and her pink iphone case recently and wondering what happened to her.  I hope she is ok.  I know she suffers from a chronic illness.  Having fibromyalgia and a very bad back, I understand how debilitating and exhausting such things can be.  

Now, CMG, nothing is too expensive for you!  You could always go to Atlanta and find a good person to do it.


----------



## candyisdandy

Neo said:


> So, I had never heard of Links of London prior to this post. Now, not only do I know where the one in town is, but I also want one of those black double wrap friendship bracelets!!!!
> 
> Thank you !!!!
> 
> Ladies, you have that purses sale coming, I'm telling you


LOL, sorry *Neo*! I have a bit of a "thing" for bracelets - I love wearing them, and always have my eye on the next trendy one. In the past several years, I've bought Nomination (and totally loaded it up), Tiffany (the heart with the toggle), Pandora and now the two from Links of London. These are in addition to all of the non-name brand but fun bracelets I've bought. I figure that even if I gain or lose 10 lbs, the bracelet will still always fit!

I have to tell you (sorry  that you would not regret the friendship bracelet. I wore mine today for the first time, and layered it with the Sweetie bracelet, and it looked awesome. I was reminded of when I first got married, and kept on admiring my wedding rings; it was the same way today - kept looking down at my arm and thinking how good my bracelets looked! My five year old daughter has already asked if she can have the Friendship bracelet when she's a teenager.

Love the idea of a purse sale - you ladies have got some beautiful bags!!


----------



## Neo

No worries, *candyisdandy* ! And thank you for creating my next obsession 

Because now I don't only want the black double wrapped friendship bracelet, I also ABSOLUTELY have to have the Effervescence ring! You see, I have a "thing" for rings ...


----------



## Someone Nameless

candyisdandy, I'd love to see a picture of your bracelets.  I have two Pandora bracelets and love them.


----------



## Jane917

I privately e-mailed VictoriaP a while back, and never heard from, which worries me greatly. 

I have a Pandora bracelet too!


----------



## cmg.sweet

corkyb said:


> Yes, I was thinking about Victoria and her pink iphone case recently and wondering what happened to her. I hope she is ok. I know she suffers from a chronic illness. Having fibromyalgia and a very bad back, I understand how debilitating and exhausting such things can be.
> 
> Now, CMG, nothing is too expensive for you! You could always go to Atlanta and find a good person to do it.


True, if i really want something I'll paywhatever it costs, but to me the cost to value ratio on that isn't good enough, and thevthought of going within 30 miles of atlanta gives me chills and makes me hyperventilate. I HATE that place!

Now I've got to go check out those bracelets, but I have man wrists so I usually avoid looking at bracelets cause i get depressed that they never fit...


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok candyisdandy, I just checked out those bracelets and I agree you got a great deal!  The fact that they are adjustable is a bad thing, cause it means I can't use the "it won't fit my man wrists" excuse...this could get expensive.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have a lot of tanks like that from Chico's that I really like.  With this hot weather they are a must!!!


----------



## candyisdandy

Cobbie said:


> I sent Victoria a PM in early June and didn't hear back. She was last active on May 25. Hopefully, she's just taking a break.
> 
> I haven't worn a tank top in....well, maybe never. I bought a couple at Nordstrom and they provide adequate coverage but these from Orvis give me the coverage I've been looking for. I've been living in them since they arrived and have just ordered more. The front is double layered and the back single. I didn't realize how cool sleeveless tops are, like crop pants vs. long pants. If you search their site for "Full-coverage Interlock Tank" you might find some on sale in your size, mostly XS and S.


Ohh, I like this a lot! It's been so hot lately, but I feel like I'm too old for most of the tank tops I see. When I do wear them, I usually layer two or wear a camisole underneath, but that just adds to the heat factor. These look perfect, and would be great for when I'm doing outdoor activities with the kids in the hot sun. I'm going to check them out and see if they're available anywhere around here.


----------



## candyisdandy

Someone Nameless said:


> candyisdandy, I'd love to see a picture of your bracelets. I have two Pandora bracelets and love them.


*SN* I don't know how to post pics, but if you PM me with your email, I will send you pics. Or tell me how to post them, if it's easy; wish this site was like Facebok and I could just attach a pic from one of my folders but if I can, I haven't been able to figure it out.

*cmg* the Sweetie bracelet comes in three sizes, and is stretchy so it would fit you too. I can even get my daughter's tiny little bracelet on, although I wouldn't wear it because I don't want to stretch it out.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh dear. I should not have asked to see these. They are JUST GORGEOUS!!! The website pictures certainly don't do them justice!

whoops. I'll try to reduce the size. sorry!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I want the brown one...bad


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> I want the brown one...bad


I want the brown one in black and double wrapped !

I'm thinking August... The ring in September... Oh, this is bad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I want the one with all the little round things on it.  

WAIT!  WHO am I kidding!  I want BOTH of them. I always wear two bracelets at once.  I canNOT believe you got that deal on ebay...you lucky, lucky thing!!!


----------



## Neo

I too hope that Victoria is ok and just taking a summer break from shopping! I think of her every time I see something cute and pink, which is frequently  

Victoria, if you read us but are just not posting, we miss you!!!!


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> I want the one with all the little round things on it.
> 
> WAIT! WHO am I kidding! I want BOTH of them. I always wear two bracelets at once. I canNOT believe you got that deal on ebay...you lucky, lucky thing!!!


You know, I found a website late last night that sells all of them at highly discounted prices - but it looked fishy somehow 

I think it was called linksoflondonusa or something like that - I closed that window


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't understand exactly how the Sweetie bracelet works.  It comes in sizes and is stretchy but says it is adjustable.  How?


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> I have a lot of tanks like that from Chico's that I really like. With this hot weather they are a must!!!


Me too! When it gets really hot I just ignore the fact that I don't look the greatest in tanks.


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> I want the brown one in black and double wrapped !
> 
> I'm thinking August... The ring in September... Oh, this is bad!!!!!!!!!!!


OK......someone send me a link to these bracelets.


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> OK......someone send me a link to these bracelets.


Please remember that you asked for it 

http://www.linksoflondon.com/us-en/online-shop/collections/friendship

http://www.linksoflondon.com/us-en/online-shop/collections/sweetie


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Please remember that you asked for it
> 
> http://www.linksoflondon.com/us-en/online-shop/collections/friendship
> 
> http://www.linksoflondon.com/us-en/online-shop/collections/sweetie


Whew! I can resist!


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> Whew! I can resist!


LOL, you are a strong woman!!!!! Stronger than me, at any rate, which admittedly is not too difficult


----------



## Andra

You guys crack me up.  I just got back and had to wade through over 10 pages and it was mostly about monkeys!!
Now, to add my funny.  I got a plush toy at the Discworld Convention - it's the Librarian.  (For those of you who don't know, the Librarian used to be a magician but he was turned into an orangutang and doesn't want to be turned back...  He is very expressive with the word Ook... And don't call him a monkey...)

I just used an existing carry-on and it was OK.  I'm definitely looking into the Vera Bradley and the Puddle Jumper before we have to fly again.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## candyisdandy

Someone Nameless said:


> I don't understand exactly how the Sweetie bracelet works. It comes in sizes and is stretchy but says it is adjustable. How?


There isn't anything on the bracelet that allows you to adjust the size, so saying it's "adjustable" may be a bit misleading. Perhaps what they mean is that although they've provided the sizes for measurement (i.e. small, medium and large), if you fit somewhere in between there, that it is stretchy so will adjust to fit you. That's just my guess, and I could be wrong; you may want to contact them to clarify. I believe the one I have is a medium and it's a little loose (i.e. hangs down from my wrist about a half an inch), so I would probably have been fine with a small too. I remember my sister-in-law saying when she first got hers, the little hairs on her arms kept getting pinched by the links but after she'd worn it for a while it loosened up.


----------



## cmg.sweet

My hana dryer arrived today!  Both were supposed to arrive tomorrow but the dryer was early!  I will list what it came with but bear with me as I'm on my ipad so probably won't spell well.

Most importantly is Fuzzy, woopsies cousin with white fur, the there is a round brush, 5.6 oz bottle of biosilk silk therapy, 8.5 oz bottle of paul mitchell fast drying sculpting spray, 2oz of hana shine shield, 2 little bottles of hand sanitizer, an eye mask, rose shaped rose scented potpouri or soemthing...it will be in the trash soon as i really dont like rose smell, a fake rose, 6 emory boards, a hana tin that i think is supposed to go with the flat irons but they put all the goodies in it, the misikko heat pouch/mat thing with a pretty purple polka dot ribbon around it, a velveteen hana bag to store the dryer in, and 5 different size satin type drawstring bags in white or purple...these were holding some of the goodies.  

Very nice presentation overall.  i'll try to try it out tomorrow and share opinion, but if i feel as crappy tomorrow as i do today i reserve the right to go to work lookin like medusa with wet hair tomorrow...


----------



## Neo

*Andra*, welcome back!!!! I think we need a picture of your Librarian 

*Cmg*, yaayyyyy!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! I really hope you feel better tomorrow, but if you don't, the pleasure of using your new hairdryer may just be thing to help?  I seriously can't wait to hear what you think of it, and by now fully intending to cave as soon as I get back from my trip!


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, have you received your Chanel blushes yet? Are you loving them? There are times when I think, "Absolutely no!" And then there are times when I think, "Maybe?" 
Thank you for trying to stop the thread. It seems some people didn't listen.  

*Ruby*,  stuffed monkey! All you girls are so funny! I love the reactions!
I read your review, but now that it's been a few more days, anything to add about your dryer?

*Candyisdandy*, those bracelets are beautiful!

*Andra*, I want to see the Librarian as well!

*Cmg*, I look forward to reading what you think about the dryer, too!

*Neo*, I'm also getting closer and closer to caving. 

So I went to Dillard's and Saks the other day. I was looking for a particular Dior gloss. It's the Creme de Gloss line, which I learned is being discontinued.  At Dillard's they didn't have a display for it, but after some searching the SA found a few unopened ones. The SA carefully opened the gloss, used a clean plastic stick scraper thing and pulled some of the product out so I could try it out. I bought two: one in Beige Elixir and the other in Beige Silk Satin. 
I really wanted to try the Creamy Gold colour, but they didn't have it. So then I went to Sephora to ask if they had any in the back, but they didn't. Then I went to Saks, and they had quite a few, including the Creamy Gold! Also, she had opened sample tubes out, so I didn't feel terrible trying them. I bought the Creamy Gold, of course, and I think I'll probably go back for Creamy Almond as well. I may go back and buy some back ups as well or try out some more colours.

I'm really thrilled with the glosses. They're moisturizing and incredibly opaque. They're like a cream gloss, but not much thicker than regular glosses. I do find I need to use less than regular glosses. They're like gloss lipsticks.

If anyone is interested, I definitely recommend trying them on first. I'm glad I got to try them because if I hadn't, I wouldn't have chosen the colours I did.


----------



## Tara Maya

Cobbie said:


> Close?


LOL!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Two words...BUY IT!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok, I used high heat/high strength and the brush they sent (it isn't one sold on their website but I found it for $4 on Amazon) and although it didn't feel as hot or as hard blowing as my old dryer it dried my hair in under 2.5 minutes! My hair is the smoothest, silkiest, shiniest that it has ever been after using just a blow dryer...it was actually even straighter than after using 2 of the 3 straiightening irons I've had over the last few years. Seriously, I just keep petting it! I did use the shine shield with it instead of my usual redken anti-snap, so tomorrow I'm going to use my anti-snap and see if I get the same results to see how much of the silky shine is the dryer and how much is the product. I'm almost thinking that I shouldn't have bought that straightener, cause I'm not real sure if I'm going to need it. I did get a little  frizz and wave (but still way less than usual) while walking into work, but it was 78 degrees with 94% humidity so that is really to be expected.

I"m very happy with my purchase. I'll try to remember to take a picture of Fuzzy tonight.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yeah, just wait until I review the straightener.  I'm getting my hair cut tomorrow or early next week and I think that will help with the frizzies too since they mostly seem to be near the split ends...


----------



## corkyb

CMG:  Is it a round brush that you used?  I don't know how people use those.  I am so damn uncoordinated and even the real good ones stick in my hair.  I am getting closer to ordering this hair dryer, but would like to know if it gives the same shine if you don't use a brush and just "palm dry" your hair all the way with your hands.  That's what I usually do and then use a larger curling iron in a few places or do nothing and just use hair spra to finish it off.


----------



## Someone Nameless

The flat iron is what tames mine and makes it smooth and shiny....but you have to be careful not to fry your hair too.


----------



## Neo

Yaayyy *cmg*, so cool!!!! And thank you so much for taking the time and for the review! For me that's it: it's decided, when I get back at the end of the month, I'm ordering the Hana!!!! 2.5 minutes sounds about perfect 

I just use a dryer to blowdry my hair - I don't use a brush or anything else. I just dry it, basically, I don't style it. The Orofluido shine spray has been doing wonders in terms of finish, to make my hair completely smooth (i.e. no frizzies, as in terms of straight, well, we know there isn't any work to be done there, lol) and shiny. I can't wait to see what it will do with the Hana


----------



## cmg.sweet

corkyb said:


> CMG: Is it a round brush that you used? I don't know how people use those. I am so d*mn uncoordinated and even the real good ones stick in my hair. I am getting closer to ordering this hair dryer, but would like to know if it gives the same shine if you don't use a brush and just "palm dry" your hair all the way with your hands. That's what I usually do and then use a larger curling iron in a few places or do nothing and just use hair spra to finish it off.


It was a round brush, I've never had much luck with them either actually. I don't know if all the shine was the dryer or the shine sheild. I'll try to remember to use it this weekend without a brush or shine shield and see what it does and report back.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Guess where an LY07 and LY34 are heading


----------



## Someone Nameless

cmg.sweet said:


> Guess where an LY07 and LY34 are heading


Woopsie!?!


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> Guess where an LY07 and LY34 are heading


Woohoooooooo !!!!!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

And now I am heading into smackdown, which I envision as a box similar to the penalty box in hockey...


----------



## corkyb

Sure you are cmg, sure you are.
I'd bet you are not unless Cobbie is successful at stopping this board cold in its tracks.  And even then, I might bet against ya!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yeah, I'd bet against me too 

Especially since the beat is calling me and i don't even know what i'd use it for...but i think that and a gray purse are the last things on my must have list lately.

So, the flat iron just arrived.  Came with a hana tin and a case, a silicone mat to sit it on when on the counter, fake rose, three stinky roses, three emery boards, hand sanitizer, misikko heat pouch thing with same ribbon as yesterday, a nine inch fhi comb, an eye mask, another hana velveteen pouch, two sateen pouches, two ounc shine shield, and three different ELF one dollar items.

Imgot stuck in the rain when i went between buildings today so my hair is all wavy again...i think i might go play now and see how it works.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have never in my life seen so many BONUS gifts!! LOL

I will never get a Chi again but I will say one thing.  I sent my broken dryer back last week and I already have a brand new on on my doorstep.  That was fast.  I'll use it until it dies and I'm done.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok, my last message should say thar the BEAST is calling me, not the beat...

Could i use the beast to apply moisturizer?  That might get me to use moisturizer like i should...


----------



## Someone Nameless

If I had to pick one and could have the Beast or two LY brushes, I'd go with the Beast,


----------



## Jen

I am so thankful for you *cmg*, you shop like I do and make me feel much more normal ! Yaaaayyyyy on your LY brushes! I LOVE them. And I LOVE the beast, you have to have that too! I am already obsessed with my LY34 and the chanel bronzer. Just love the brush, and I just love the bronzer. inwill for aure be using them both daily. I had a lovely day off yesterday, I got a pedicure and went to the pool. The bronzer totally accentuates the tan I got (more like mild burn) too!


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> If I had to pick one and could have the Beast or two LY brushes, I'd go with the Beast,


Me too, but I'm still very glad that I didn't have to choose and got them all   

*Jen*, so glad you love your LY34 and Chanel bronzer combo!!! Aren't they just lovely, and like they were made for each other??


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> *Jen*, so glad you love your LY34 and Chanel bronzer combo!!! Aren't they just lovely, and like they were made for each other??


YES!! I knew I could count on you to steer me right  !


----------



## Neo

LOL *Jen*! Trust me, the feeling is mutual


----------



## corkyb

cmg.sweet said:


> Yeah, I'd bet against me too
> 
> Especially since the beat is calling me and i don't even know what i'd use it for...but i think that and a gray purse are the last things on my must have list lately.
> 
> So, the flat iron just arrived. Came with a hana tin and a case, a silicone mat to sit it on when on the counter, fake rose, three stinky roses, three emery boards, hand sanitizer, misikko heat pouch thing with same ribbon as yesterday, a nine inch fhi comb, an eye mask, another hana velveteen pouch, two sateen pouches, two ounc shine shield, and three different ELF one dollar items.
> 
> Imgot stuck in the rain when i went between buildings today so my hair is all wavy again...i think i might go play now and see how it works.





cmg.sweet said:


> Yeah, I'd bet against me too
> 
> Especially since the beat is calling me and i don't even know what i'd use it for...but i think that and a gray purse are the last things on my must have list lately.
> 
> So, the flat iron just arrived. Came with a hana tin and a case, a silicone mat to sit it on when on the counter, fake rose, three stinky roses, three emery boards, hand sanitizer, misikko heat pouch thing with same ribbon as yesterday, a nine inch fhi comb, an eye mask, another hana velveteen pouch, two sateen pouches, two ounc shine shield, and three different ELF one dollar items.
> 
> Imgot stuck in the rain when i went between buildings today so my hair is all wavy again...i think i might go play now and see how it works.


What no monkey?


----------



## cmg.sweet

No monkey with the flat iron but i did get one with the dryer.

I dont usually shop like this but the way my pay works i get something like overtime during the summer and i've decided to spend it all instead of putting any in my IRA... I decided I'll get serious about saving in January


----------



## cmg.sweet

When i make my brush roll i will need to make sure to have THREE extra wide brush slots for big british brushes.  Now back to that smackdown box, at least until tomorrow...


----------



## Ruby296

cmg.sweet said:


> Yeah, I'd bet against me too
> 
> Especially since the beat is calling me and i don't even know what i'd use it for...but i think that and a gray purse are the last things on my must have list lately.
> 
> So, the flat iron just arrived. Came with a hana tin and a case, a silicone mat to sit it on when on the counter, fake rose, three stinky roses, three emery boards, hand sanitizer, misikko heat pouch thing with same ribbon as yesterday, a nine inch fhi comb, an eye mask, another hana velveteen pouch, two sateen pouches, two ounc shine shield, and three different ELF one dollar items.


"And a partridge in a pear treeeee".... Wow, *cmg*, you got lots more freebies w/your flat iron! So glad to hear you like the Hana. 2.5 minutes is amazing....

*AddieLove*, not sure I can add much more except that I love the dryer more everyday. Today I dried my hair start to finish in 8 minutes, a minute less than the first day I used it. I didn't stop till it was dry; sometimes I turn it off, fiddle w/brush or whatever and start again. I haven't used the shine shield yet, but today I used a new oil from Organix called Brazilian Keratin Straightening ? (can't remember full name) & that may have helped speed up the process. I got this on sale at Rite-Aid after reading some pretty positive reviews on MUA. Yay for your new lip glosses! I went to Nordstrom and Sephora today and just walked around like I was dazed. Looked at some BB lipsticks, but couldn't find anything w/out shimmer. I like shine but no glitter or microfine shimmer. I ended up just getting a tube of Fresh Sugar lip treatment in rose. I love the sheer tint and the lemon flavor is refreshing. Also like the SPF 15 & the twist on cap. Does anyone have any recs for a sheer, MLBB lippie for me??


----------



## cmg.sweet

A towel drying tip...

While i was looking at reviews last week before buying the dryer i saw where someone mentioned that they used a special microfiber towel that was like $20 or $30 to dry their hair and how it got so much more water out than a regular towel.  After i read that i had a lightbulb moment and found a never been used microfiber in my cleaning supplies that i bought in a big multipack at sams for like $5 or something...it isn't getting used there I might as well use it somewhere...and started using it and it  really does get my hair dryer then a regular towel.  I just squeeze and pat with it and it wrorks great.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ruby296 said:


> *AddieLove*, yeah that's what I'm thinking  BTW, were you able to find the Malibu Tan self-tanner yet? I just bought another bottle (bonus sized)!


Going back a few pagrs here, but Ruby you are not allowed to recommend anything else for a while! I bought a bottle of this the other day even though i have a full unused tube of the jergens version of this...and the jergens was more expensive for less product.


----------



## Ruby296

cmg.sweet said:


> A towel drying tip...
> 
> While i was looking at reviews last week before buying the dryer i saw where someone mentioned that they used a special microfiber towel that was like $20 or $30 to dry their hair and how it got so much more water out than a regular towel. After i read that i had a lightbulb moment and found a never been used microfiber in my cleaning supplies that i bought in a big multipack at sams for like $5 or something...it isn't getting used there I might as well use it somewhere...and started using it and it really does get my hair dryer then a regular towel. I just squeeze and pat with it and it wrorks great.


I use the Aquis microfiber towel and it's very absorbent! If my hair was shorter I might be able to get away with using a less expensive version but all the ones I've seen are too small.


----------



## Ruby296

cmg.sweet said:


> Going back a few pagrs here, but Ruby you are not allowed to recommend anything else for a while! I bought a bottle of this the other day even though i have a full unused tube of the jergens version of this...and the jergens was more expensive for less product.


LOL, *cmg*! I will try and behave myself but no promises....I hope you like the Malibu Tan though


----------



## Deb G

Anyone using the Obagi skin care product line?

I've been using a Clarisonic for about 3-4 months and I love it!!  But My complexion still wasnt where I wanted it to be so I went to a dermatologist. He recommended that I start using the Obagi-C Rx product.  It's very expensive!  In addition he's got me on a retin-a cream. 

I'm 55 and had acne all my life in addition to large, clogged pores. (I know -- tmi).  Now I'm dealing with fine wrinkles, rosacea and discoloration. 

So anyone familiar with the Obagi skin care line(s)?  And what are you're thoughts?


----------



## corkyb

Can you use Retin A if you have very sensitive skin with broken capillaries?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Deb G said:


> Anyone using the Obagi skin care product line?
> 
> I've been using a Clarisonic for about 3-4 months and I love it!! But My complexion still wasnt where I wanted it to be so I went to a dermatologist. He recommended that I start using the Obagi-C Rx product. It's very expensive! In addition he's got me on a retin-a cream.
> 
> I'm 55 and had acne all my life in addition to large, clogged pores. (I know -- tmi). Now I'm dealing with fine wrinkles, rosacea and discoloration.
> 
> So anyone familiar with the Obagi skin care line(s)? And what are you're thoughts?


hey Deb! Glad you decided to visit. If anyone knows about it it'll be one of these ladies


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ruby296 said:


> I use the Aquis microfiber towel and it's very absorbent! If my hair was shorter I might be able to get away with using a less expensive version but all the ones I've seen are too small.


Mine is like 16x24 or something, since I'm not wrapping my hair up in it it seems to work fine, but I can see needing a bigger one with more hair.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Went to sephora to return some mascara today, ended up with MUFE HS powder and some UD eye primer and some badgal waterproof to replace the returned mascara.  I also got some sephora brand tinted spf 20 moisturizer which I will apply with a certain brush whose status just changed to "posted"!


----------



## corkyb

I'm finally going to pick up my beast from the Post Office today.  I wish that oil from UK was there also.  Neo how long did that oil take?  I've not received any correspondence from them either and can't remember where I ordered it from.  This happens to me frequently.  Then I get boxes delivered and have no idea what's in them.  Senioritis it's called.  Or worse.  

CMG Is that MUFE their white powder?  That stuff is pretty good.


----------



## cmg.sweet

corkyb said:


> CMG: Is it a round brush that you used? I don't know how people use those. I am so d*mn uncoordinated and even the real good ones stick in my hair. I am getting closer to ordering this hair dryer, but would like to know if it gives the same shine if you don't use a brush and just "palm dry" your hair all the way with your hands. That's what I usually do and then use a larger curling iron in a few places or do nothing and just use hair spra to finish it off.


Used it today with no product or brush, not as shiny or smooth, but still much, much, much better than my old Revlon dryer.


----------



## cmg.sweet

corkyb said:


> I'm finally going to pick up my beast from the Post Office today. I wish that oil from UK was there also. Neo how long did that oil take? I've not received any correspondence from them either and can't remember where I ordered it from. This happens to me frequently. Then I get boxes delivered and have no idea what's in them. Senioritis it's called. Or worse.
> 
> CMG Is that MUFE their white powder? That stuff is pretty good.


Yep, should have typed HD no HS...I have the worst time trying to type correctly on my ipad, but I love being able to shop on my couch without trying to balance my laptop!

I put some on my arm in the store and it felt like silk or velvet or some other exotic thing. I would've tried the MAC stuff but no MAC counter where I live, or Chanel either I don't think...or at least I hope so otherwise there is vitalumiere aqua that needs trying.


----------



## Deb G

Thanks for the welcome.  Now all i have to do is read 224 of the page posts and I'll be all caught up.  And from the sounds of it quite a bit poorer.


----------



## corkyb

Beast arrived.  I can see where it got it's name from.  Can't wait to try it.  I don't always wear foundation on the weekend (you can tell I lead an exciting life), but I may have to this weekend.
Can't wait to try it.  Now I need some LY whose number I keep forgetting for the Chanel bronzer.
Did you say that one is round in shape?


----------



## cmg.sweet

I believe the ly34 is what you want for the bronzer, but let neo or jen answer too just in case I'm wrong.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sad news at my house today.  I used my Clarisonic Mia this morning and everything was running just fine.  I didn't get the little beeps that it was needing to be charged.  Tonight I went to use it again and it did not attempt to turn on......nothing!!!  I attached it to the charger and noticed that I didn't get the little vibration I normally get and the little charging light is not blinking either.     

I called Clarisonic and she told me to leave it charged in for 24 hours but I have my doubts as to whether this will revive it.  

I purchased mine on August 27, 2010 for $119.82 so it is out of warranty.  The girl at Clarisonic said that I could purchase a warranty upgrade for $75 and they will send me a new handle and a prepaid label to send the broken one back.

I don't know if this would be the best option or if I should just get a new one.  She said they would 'send a new handle' so I'm assuming that doesn't mean the charger.  What if my charger is bad or goes bad.

SMACKDOWN or not, I canNOT live without my Clarasonic.


----------



## corkyb

Clindamycin in a cream?  Is that an antibiotic?

I've been told I should have laser on my cheeks by a facialist, but I don't know.  I don't notice the redness and capillaries that much.  I don't think it's really bad, but my cheeks kind of hurt most of the time from sensitive skin I think.  I would love to do something like Retin A but I was told also never to use those glycolic acid and other types of acids in cleansers and moisturizers that were so popular a number of years ago.  I have to be very careful with anything that exfoliates.  I have a clarins but didn't use it enough to see if it was going to irritate me over the long haul.  Just lazy I guess.  Well I broke the body brush and I intend to return it but I never got back to Sephora with it.  The thing is too damn expensive to not return it and at least get another brush.  It's the second brush that broke on me.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh my goodness!


----------



## corkyb

Oh that is wild.  Where did you find it?
Ly o7 and LY 34 are  looking like they are in my future.  Now if that oil for my hhair would just get here.  Neo, how long did it take you to receive that oil?


----------



## cmg.sweet

No more talking about that hair oil...i caught myself looking at it today.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

corkyb said:


> Oh that is wild. Where did you find it?
> Ly o7 and LY 34 are looking like they are in my future. Now if that oil for my hhair would just get here. Neo, how long did it take you to receive that oil?


An internet search tends to indicate that it may be a Nordstrom exclusive.


----------



## corkyb

I just checked and I ordered it on July 3 and it's been dispatched from the UK.  SHould be here soon, don't you think?  I wonder what kind of discount I can get on that Hana hair dryer now?


----------



## Neo

*Corkyb*, I ordered my back-up Orofluido Shine Spray (yes, I haven't even used a quarter of my first order yet, but it makes me feel better to have a back up in my closet, you just never know: you fall in love with a product you use every day, and when time comes to order again they are suddenly out of stock - so better safe than sorry !), on 30 June, and got it yesterday, 14 July. So you should get yours soon too! It ships from the UK, so a couple of weeks seems to be the rule. Although, now I can't remember where you ordered yours from? I didn't go the cheapest route, but the one I felt most comfortable with, which was a third party seller through Amazon. Where did you order yours?

*Cmg*, you should totally take a look at the Orofluido Shine Spray, it's really wonderful !


----------



## cmg.sweet

corkyb said:


> I just checked and I ordered it on July 3 and it's been dispatched from the UK. SHould be here soon, don't you think? I wonder what kind of discount I can get on that Hana hair dryer now?


They still had the smooth10 code for 10 off 100 when i looked yesterday...(trying to get someone other than myself shopping again so I'm not the only one)


----------



## cmg.sweet

Anyone use a curling iron?  If so, do you have one you recommend? Any recommendations for a favorite hair brush brand or favorite round brush?

When I got my hair cut yesterday we did layers to add volume and she used a curling iron and it came out kinda cute so I'm thinking I might try to curl it sometimes...since I have some extra time each morning thanks to my new dryer . i'm thinking when I'm in a hurry I'll just round brush blowdry and other days I can alternate between curling and straightning irons.  The stylist also said that straightening irons also use a higher heat than other heat tools and that is why they can potentially damage hair more then the others if you don't use a heat protectant product.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My Clarisonic Mia is still dead today (and the light is not blinking) after being plugged overnight.  The zebra one is from Nordstrom's, but entirely too expensive.  I don't even care what color it is or what it looks like anymore.  I just want it to WORK!


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> *Corkyb*, I ordered my back-up Orofluido Shine Spray (yes, I haven't even used a quarter of my first order yet, but it makes me feel better to have a back up in my closet, you just never know: you fall in love with a product you use every day, and when time comes to order again they are suddenly out of stock - so better safe than sorry !), on 30 June, and got it yesterday, 14 July. So you should get yours soon too! It ships from the UK, so a couple of weeks seems to be the rule. Although, now I can't remember where you ordered yours from? I didn't go the cheapest route, but the one I felt most comfortable with, which was a third party seller through Amazon. Where did you order yours?
> 
> *Cmg*, you should totally take a look at the Orofluido Shine Spray, it's really wonderful !


Beautybay.com and it comes from UK I think. I also got a coupon for 10% off for trouble ordering from their site. I did not go through Amazon, but I could have and should have. I just didn't think about it til after I ordered. It says it's posted, so I am reasonable confident I will get it. It took me 20 minutes to locate the email as I could not remember the name of the product nor where I ordered it from. Hair dryer, hair dryer, hair dryer. You think we could get a bulk discount?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Someone Nameless said:


> My Clarisonic Mia is still dead today (and the light is not blinking) after being plugged overnight. The zebra one is from Nordstrom's, but entirely too expensive. I don't even care what color it is or what it looks like anymore. I just want it to WORK!


Oh no, that stinks. I think I got an email the other day about 15% off at skinstore if that helps any.


----------



## corkyb

cmg.sweet said:


> Anyone use a curling iron? If so, do you have one you recommend? Any recommendations for a favorite hair brush brand or favorite round brush?
> 
> When I got my hair cut yesterday we did layers to add volume and she used a curling iron and it came out kinda cute so I'm thinking I might try to curl it sometimes...since I have some extra time each morning thanks to my new dryer . i'm thinking when I'm in a hurry I'll just round brush blowdry and other days I can alternate between curling and straightning irons. The stylist also said that straightening irons also use a higher heat than other heat tools and that is why they can potentially damage hair more then the others if you don't use a heat protectant product.


I have a drug store brand that is ceramic ionic and I love it. It doesn't collect product nad leaves my hair smoother than others that I have had. I think Aveda makes really nice brushes. I just love their huge paddle brush. I use it daily and I didn't used to be a hair brusher. Thing is you can use it to comb out the snarls and straighten your hair or you can use it in the other direction and it give great volume. Not a brush to be used with the dryer though. But they do have ceramic round brushes too and I like them better than the tigi I had before. Not that I can use them or do use them. But when I do, that is hwat I go for. The paddle brush, however, I will never be without. And It is a huge flat brush. Cost about $17.99. Im sure you can order online at aveda.com or at an Aveda salon. I really think Aveda nails it with hair products. Their shampoos are the best. Their styling products are very different and very good. I wouldn't be without at least two of their hair sprays. And I pay a lot for that stuff.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok, introducing Woopsies cousin Fuzzy (so named because she shed on everything in the box with her)...









Here is a closeup of her cute jewelry










All are "links of london inspired"


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hold the phone! *cmgsweet*, you have all that Links of London jewelry No fair.

candyisdandy and cmgsweet - you have the best jewelry. I'm going to change my name to Someone Sweetness and see if Links of London comes my way!

Awesome jewelry. Links of London original or inspired, meaning look alike? If so where can we purchase those?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Mine are absolutely not real, but after seeing candyisdandy's bracelets I knew I wanted one but I could not decide which real one I wanted so I went cheap and bought some pieces that were "inspired by" on amazon and they arrived yesterday.  I know they aren't as nice as the real ones, but I still thought they were cute and wanted to have them all (like pokemon).

Now, August 1st will be 6 years since I got married and officially because "Sweet" (I joke that I had to marry someone and get that last name in order to be any sort of sweet) so I think DH should buy me a real one, but that'll happen right after pigs fly over my roof.


----------



## Someone Nameless

hummm, A week from today we will celebrate our 35th wedding anniversary.  Guess what my husband's pet name for me is.  Sweetie.  I think it is a sign.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that the 35th anniversary is the sweetie bracelet/clarisonic anniversary!


----------



## KindleGirl

cmg.sweet said:


> Ok, introducing Woopsies cousin Fuzzy (so named because she shed on everything in the box with her)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a closeup of her cute jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All are "links of london inspired"


I bought a couple of the same ones from Amazon and mine arrived yesterday as well. Very cute....and only $12.99 each. Can't beat that!


----------



## corkyb

Oh you guys have been holding out.  Link please?
Rushing off to Amazon to make sure they aren't all gone.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Just bought these from Amazon...it's a Lightning Deal. I can't believe I got a pair of Dansko's for just $59.99!


(This picture is probably going to be huge, but I don't know how fix it. Sorry!)


----------



## cmg.sweet

Hippie those are CUTE!


----------



## corkyb

Thanks Hippie.  I just bought the amber.  But now I think maybe I should have gone with the chocolate.  Those are very rich looking.  Very cute.  I hope they aren't too heavy.  Sometimes Dansko weigh too much and tire the top of my foot out.


----------



## corkyb

For anyone interested in the real deal Links of London, Bloomies is having a $25 off of every $200 that you spend and they have a selection of these bracelets.  I'm still obsesed with hair dryers and LY brushes,  so I will have to get by on the fake ones.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

corkyb said:


> Thanks Hippie. I just bought the amber. But now I think maybe I should have gone with the chocolate. Those are very rich looking. Very cute. I hope they aren't too heavy. Sometimes Dansko weigh too much and tire the top of my foot out.


Actually, I got the Amber too. I have no idea why I posted the picture of the chocolate! This will be my first pair of Dansko's. I've always heard good things about them, but didn't buy them because they are so expensive. If I like them, I'll be looking for a pair to wear to work this fall/winter.


----------



## candyisdandy

cmg.sweet said:


> Mine are absolutely not real, but after seeing candyisdandy's bracelets I knew I wanted one but I could not decide which real one I wanted so I went cheap and bought some pieces that were "inspired by" on amazon and they arrived yesterday. I know they aren't as nice as the real ones, but I still thought they were cute and wanted to have them all (like pokemon).
> 
> Now, August 1st will be 6 years since I got married and officially because "Sweet" (I joke that I had to marry someone and get that last name in order to be any sort of sweet) so I think DH should buy me a real one, but that'll happen right after pigs fly over my roof.


*CMG*- you are hilarious! I can't believe you amassed a collection like that in just a few days! Very impressive - they look great.

*SN* - 35 years definitely deserves a special gift and I think the "Sweetie" bracelet would do it (my husband calls me Babe - do you think I should get a pig?!) Our 10 year anniversary is in Oct, so I indulged myself a little early, and told him he's already taken care of my gifts! He bought me a Tiffany bracelet for our wedding (the one with the heart), and then the matching toggle necklace the following year on our first anniversary. Since then, the gifts have gone downhill - he even got me a broom (yes, that's right) one year - so now I look out for number one and buy my own gifts!


----------



## cmg.sweet

candyisdandy said:


> *CMG*- you are hilarious! I can't believe you amassed a collection like that in just a few days! Very impressive - they look great.


Yeah, I've been on quite the shopping kick this week. I gotta get back on smackdown.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I picked this up at Lands' End for this fall/winter. They have $20 off $75 right now, plus if you connect through the link on their Facebook page, you get free shipping too!


----------



## Jane917

Remind me.....which Chanel Blush is it that everyone is raving over?


----------



## candyisdandy

*Hippie*, cute jacket, and I love that colour.

Re: the microfibre hair towels, I wanted to mention that I have an Aquis that I bought at least 15 years ago. I use it every single day and wash it after about every 2-3 uses. It's still in great condition, and still gets more water out of my hair than a regular towel. I have a lot of hair; not long (neck length bob), but really thick, so anything that cuts down on my blowdrying time is a great help.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have an Aquis hair towel that I've had forever and I do use it but I have a problem with it.  It wraps around my head nicely but there's not enough left over to tuck in so that it will stay while I dry myself off from a shower.  I'm constantly trying to catch it as it falls off.  I found a hair towel at WalMart (that I think is made by Hanes).  It's very similar but a little bit larger and it's stretchy.  It stays on my head nicely.

How do all of you keep the Aquis wrapped on your head without it falling off?


----------



## Ruby296

*cmg* I love your new bracelets!

*SN*, I don't have alot of Aquis left for tucking in but I wrap my hair very tight and stretch it a little bit to tuck it in. Sometimes it falls off and I have to start over. It would be nice if they made an XXL size.


----------



## candyisdandy

Someone Nameless said:


> I have an Aquis hair towel that I've had forever and I do use it but I have a problem with it. It wraps around my head nicely but there's not enough left over to tuck in so that it will stay while I dry myself off from a shower. I'm constantly trying to catch it as it falls off. I found a hair towel at WalMart (that I think is made by Hanes). It's very similar but a little bit larger and it's stretchy. It stays on my head nicely.
> 
> How do all of you keep the Aquis wrapped on your head without it falling off?


*SN*, what *Ruby* said. Mine comes off after a while too, but I can usually keep it on long enough to do my makeup etc. It would be nice if it was just a little bigger.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> It might be this one. *AddieLove* (of course ) introduced it here. I can't find it anywhere online but at Chanel. That's where I got mine and when I used it yesterday I really liked it. *Neo* had this applied at Bloomingdales. It takes a _very_ light hand. If you're interested I'll look for their posts on application.


Is this not in stores at the Chanel counter?


----------



## corkyb

Well crapola. I hate not trying before buying. I've been trying to decide between a bb or a Chanel makeover


----------



## corkyb

Heather, right?  Intjink I have that one but I know not where. Most of my eye makeup is tucked away somewhere.  I stopped using shadow for over a year and never brought it all out again when I started again.  Just bought a few new ones, LOL


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *Jane*, I'm still loving the Bobbie Brown purple eyeshadow you recommended.


Wow! My friends won't believe that the person who never wears eyeshadow made a good recommendation! 

Regarding mascara, remember the Buy 2 Get 1 Free mascara offer that Nordstrom had a while back? I bought 3, but so far had only used the Lancome. Today I pulled out the Chanel, and I think I like it. Several hours later, and still no flakes under my lower lashes. It seems "lighter" (not in color, but in weight) than other mascaras, which is good for me. I still have the Dior in the drawer.


----------



## corkyb

Does anyone know where I purchased the Bonne Mine Laura Mercier palette?  I bought it as a recommendation off this thread, but I haven't even used it, which probably means I won't.  If I bought at Sephora, I can return it.  IF I bought it at QVC, I can't.  I just cannot remember.  I think it was QVC with my luck though.


----------



## corkyb

Good idea cobble. If I can remember my q number. I'm as disorganized as the day isnlong these days.


----------



## Jen

*corkyb*, I bought my LM palette at Sephora (you can also check online there if you have an account). Sorry you don't like it, I love it. You should try it before returning it though.

I have had a fun and productive weekend! I was at the Reds game Friday night and had more fun than I've had for awhile, then stopped at Ikea and the outlet mall on the way home. I have lost a little weight since last year so all of my shorts are too big - a fun yet annoying situation! I loathe shorts shopping, but between the outlet mall, then at NY & Co I did pretty well. Then I came home and completely ripped apart my bathroom closet, makeup drawer and under the sink. It looks so beautiful I'm tempted to post pictures  !


----------



## cmg.sweet

I just bought an ipad a few weeks ago...I got a 1st gen 64gb non refurb.  I had planned to get a 32gig ipad 2 but decided I didn't need the new features so i was able to get a bigger old one for less.  I love mine but it makes it way too easy to shop while watching tv...i always hated trying to use a laptop on the couch.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Jen

*Cobbie*, I went through the exact same thing! For so long I didn't really think I needed it on top of the macbook, and randomly got a strong desire for one - I gave in. Let me tell you - I *LOVE* this thing. Love it. I also have the 1st gen and really don't have upgrade envy. I will never be without one again! I may consider 3G next time, but 95% of the time I'm in wifi range.


----------



## Deb G

I love my ipad. In addition to my kindle. I always use my ipad and never even go into our home office to use our imac anymore.

And I use it to buy everything this thread recommends that i buy!

I read email, shop, watch netflix instaplay movies, shop, read kindleboards, shop, read news sites, shop, play wwf, shop, play hidden object games, shop, bank ... Oh and did I mention shop?

I really enjoy my ipad and liked it so much I bought one for my hubby and 3 sons!


----------



## Deb G

Anyone ever used the "neater feeder" for feeding their dogs and cats?

http://www.amazon.com/Neater-Feeder-Dogs-Small-Bronze/dp/B002ENRQQ2/ref=sr_1_2?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1310950682&sr=1-2

I'm always mopping up water and picking up kibble and just wondered if anyone has used this? I realize this isn't an accessory but thought some of you may know about this feeder.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, here's my opinion for what it's worth - free. Bear in mind that I'm a gadget lover. If I could spend money on only one thing, I'd pick my gadgets over some of my other purchases. I use ALL of my electronics. The other night I told hubby that I needed a wheelbarrow just to get them from room to room.

I have an iPad and an iTouch, my Kindle, my Sony Pocket Reader, and an Android phone. That is in addition to my Macbook and an iMac. An iPad is basically an ITouch/iPhone on steroids. I'm surprised that you don't run the battery down constantly on your iPhone if you use it for other things much.

I use every one of my electronic items but all for different things. Even though I have an iTouch and an Android phone (which do the same thing as an iPhone) and a Macbook, I would still buy an iPad! I love mine. 

Also I'd say - don't wait. You will always be waiting if you wait for the newest thing to be released. I have the original iPad and it still serves my purposes just fine. Go ahead and buy it. The latest model was released in March 2011, so it is mid cycle.

MacRumor's is neutral about purchasing now or waiting. http://buyersguide.macrumors.com/

Jen, post pictures of your bathroom. We want to see!!!

gaaah!!! edited for typos!


----------



## candyisdandy

Cobbie said:


> So, *SN*, I'm guessing you like your iPad.  My iPhone goes in the red daily since the phone feature is sometimes iffy (AT&T ) and I use it mostly for surfing. I'm posting on it now. My grandaughter plays her games on it.
> 
> No wheelbarrows needed. My only gadgets are desktop, laptop, iPAQ and iPhone. I've been saying for a year I was going to get an iMac but I'm scared of moving to a foreign country which is the way it feels. I recently bought PhotoShop Elements for Mac hoping to force myself to make the change. So maybe some day when I'm out and the mood strikes I'll drop into the Apple store and get both, assuming they have any iPads in stock.
> 
> Thank you for your input.


*Cobbie*, LOL - you know you really wanted it, and the only reason you posted here was that you knew you'd be enabled given all of the necessary information to make an informed and educated decision! I would be in sooo much trouble if I ever got an iPad - I'm already bad enough with the laptop I finally bought a few months ago b/c my kids (7 & 5) were always using my desktop. I now spend way more time online than I ever did when I had to go into my "office" to use the computer.


----------



## candyisdandy

Deb G said:


> Anyone ever used the "neater feeder" for feeding their dogs and cats?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Neater-Feeder-Dogs-Small-Bronze/dp/B002ENRQQ2/ref=sr_1_2?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1310950682&sr=1-2
> 
> I'm always mopping up water and picking up kibble and just wondered if anyone has used this? I realize this isn't an accessory but thought some of you may know about this feeder.


I was just commenting today to my husband about our wet and messy floor. We have a 10 month old Puggle, and she slops water all over the place. She's also started spraying her kibble all over the floor - she digs out the pieces she doesn't like (it's an assorted brand) and just leaves them lying all over the place. Not sure whether this would help, but I'd be interested to see if anyone else has tried it. If you end up getting one, please post your feedback!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Cobbie said:


> *NapCat*, where have you been? You missed all the monkey talk.  I can't get your picture to come up and I _know_ it's good.


maybe this will work.....









Me and the shopping cats have been keeping a low profile while between contracts.....summer hibernation....


----------



## corkyb

nope , napcat, didn't work


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> *corkyb*, I bought my LM palette at Sephora (you can also check online there if you have an account). Sorry you don't like it, I love it. You should try it before returning it though.
> 
> I have had a fun and productive weekend! I was at the Reds game Friday night and had more fun than I've had for awhile, then stopped at Ikea and the outlet mall on the way home. I have lost a little weight since last year so all of my shorts are too big - a fun yet annoying situation! I loathe shorts shopping, but between the outlet mall, then at NY & Co I did pretty well. Then I came home and completely ripped apart my bathroom closet, makeup drawer and under the sink. It looks so beautiful I'm tempted to post pictures  !


Jen,
It's not that I don't like it; I just haven't used it and don't have a clue what to do with it. Do you wear it over your liquid foundation or in place of? What do you use to apply it? Any tip on what to use where? I am a bit clueless really.


----------



## Deb G

candyisdandy said:


> I was just commenting today to my husband about our wet and messy floor. We have a 10 month old Puggle, and she slops water all over the place. She's also started spraying her kibble all over the floor - she digs out the pieces she doesn't like (it's an assorted brand) and just leaves them lying all over the place. Not sure whether this would help, but I'd be interested to see if anyone else has tried it. If you end up getting one, please post your feedback!


I've read good reviews, amd its not that expensive. Ill let you know if I decide to buy it!


----------



## Jen

corkyb said:


> Jen,
> It's not that I don't like it; I just haven't used it and don't have a clue what to do with it. Do you wear it over your liquid foundation or in place of? What do you use to apply it? Any tip on what to use where? I am a bit clueless really.


For some reason I can't find the youtube video I watched that is exactly how I apply it, but I apply it over my foundation. I use the bronzer as a contour under my cheekbones, then use a mixture of the two cheek colors on the apples of my cheeks swiping back. Then I use the light highlight on top of my cheekbones and above my eyebrows. I actually use Sephora's airbrush foundation brush for the bronzer and blushes, then the concealer brush that came with the airbrush kit (it's HUGE for a concealer brush) for the highlight. I know Neo uses her fingers though.


----------



## Neo

Hello ladies !

*Cobbie*, just wanted to say that I'm posting from my iPad, from my parents' ... Since I go tmy iPad2 (I waited a full year before buying, I absolutely wanted the ipad2 with the camera for sky ping with my family), I haven't even turned on my laptop! One of my best buys, and perfect for online shopping (unfortunately? LOL) 

So glad you love your new blush, it's absolutely lovely !!! The one Raymond applied on me at Bloomies is the exact same LE you got: they have both the Rouge and golden one at the Chanel counter of Bloomies in NYC, obviously, but not sure whether that would be the case everywhere or specific to NY??

*Corkyb*, I love my LM palette too, and like *Jen* said, I apply it with my fingers only. That's the only thing I took with me now on my holiday (well, along with mascara and crayon, of course, lol). I didn't bring one single brush with me!

*Jen*, of course we want pictures, lol

*Cmg*, Fuzzy is adorable !

*Napcat*, no luck with that picture . Good to have you back 

I am now very intrigued by those Aquis towels...


----------



## Neo

Ok, I need more info with regards to those Aquis towels  ! Which ones are you all using? The hair towel one, the hair turban one, or the bigger body towel one? Lisse crepe or waffle fabric? Help please  !!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I didn't know there were so many different types.  Back when I got mine there was just one choice.  I'm using the 'entirely too small' one.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> LOL Same here! Can you imagine if we had iPads....go out to do laundry, take the iPad....fix dinner, take the iPad....put on makeup, take the iPad. We'd never go OFFline.
> 
> *Deb*, I like that dog food bowl. Fortunately, I don't have that problem. We do have raised bowls and the only dripping we have is when Norman's hot and guzzles water then leaves a drippy trail across the floor.
> 
> *Neo*, thanks for your iPad information. I'm getting closer.
> And isn't _everything_ specific to NY?
> 
> *Hippie*, I like that coat. I went to look but they don't have it in my size. I'm currently into red. Saturday I bought an occasional table and two lamps that are red.
> 
> How many *GB* did you get with your *iPads*? I have 3 iPhone chargers so I don't need another one for this. Do I need to order anything else? Apple Care?


Cobbie, what would you do with that coat in Texas??
I would go for the Square Trade warranty then they have 30% off. Covers breakage and I don't believe applecare does. That's what I bought anyway. I have the biggest one they make in the ipad 1. 64 3G wifi I think. I don't use it as often as I thought I would because I use my laptop at home. My laptop is very hot this summer though and so I am trying to use the ipad more. I use my iphone when out mostly. And my kindle.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have the 32 GB iPad 1 and I also got the Square Trade warranty.  Then you need a case and you are done.  I put a non-glare screen protector on mine and it really cuts the glare.  I tried the Zagg screen protector first and hated it with a passion!!!!

Get to Best Buy and be enjoying it!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I got the64gigcause i have lotsa music.  I also got the square trade warranty with clutz protection


----------



## Neo

Oh, and I forgot to give details! I got the 32GB (more than enough for me as I decided that I wasn't really interesting having all my music on my iPad - it's already on my iPhone, iPod and laptop!), no warranty, hem... Knocking on wood...

And a beautiful Vaja case when on the go (LOVE that one) and a WedgePad for at home (my iPad lives on it). Imm very happy with my set up and don't even look at other accessories - and as we all know, that's saying a lot


----------



## Neo

*SN*, I forgot to ask: do you have a new Mia in your hands? What color did you go with? If mine were to die, I would be totally torn between the dark red one and the dark grey, lol. Mine seems ot still be going strong though 

I bought my mom a Mia, and she tried it yesterday for the first time - I think she really likes it


----------



## Someone Nameless

I called Clarisonic back today. I could pay $75 and get a new handle and it would be here in a week and a half. She said that _usually_ it is the handle, occasionally it is not. So, if I get the new handle and it does not work, I can register the new Clarisonic, get a credit for $25 off $50. Then I'd have to buy a new charger plus some brushes to get $50 so that I could get the charger for $25.

Or I could just buy a charger out right for $25.  Either way, if I had to have the charger it would be another week and a half (after the first week and a half wait to get the handle). Just crazy!

Then I decided that I could just buy a brand new Mia from Amazon and have it here in 2 days. That's what I did. I ordered the yellow because it was the least expensive and really, I don't care what color it is and don't want to pay extra for a color. I loved the lavender when I first got it but after a while I didn't even think about the color.


----------



## Someone Nameless

FYI, my coworker had on these shoes from Target today and they were sooooo cute!!!


----------



## corkyb

Oh those shoes are adorable.  I am a shoe hound, but then I can't wear half of what I purchase because my feet are so sensitive.  I wonder how these are for comfort.  I may have to go try them on.  Are they silver and brown?


----------



## Someone Nameless

They have silver and brown or gold and brown....also some color and black.  I forget what. 

I'm not sure what color hers were but they looked bronze and brown.  She said they were comfortable.


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> Ok, I need more info with regards to those Aquis towels ! Which ones are you all using? The hair towel one, the hair turban one, or the bigger body towel one? Lisse crepe or waffle fabric? Help please !!!!


*Neo*, I have the body towel and I'd guess it's about 15" x 36". I've had it for many yrs now and it's just standard microfiber textured, if that makes sense. I haven't looked at the new ones lately but next time i'm in BB & Beyond I'll take a look. Hope you're having a great visit w/your family, and how nice that you got your Mom a Mia!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> SN, cute shoes. Do you know my gladiators haven't been on my feet, yet?


You're kidding!!! What is the problem? I never ordered them (nor did I buy these like my coworker's) but you can believe that if I had, I would have worn them!!! Come on!!!


----------



## corkyb

What size are they?  Want to sell them?  THey were adorable.


----------



## Neo

Ruby296 said:


> *Neo*, I have the body towel and I'd guess it's about 15" x 36". I've had it for many yrs now and it's just standard microfiber textured, if that makes sense. I haven't looked at the new ones lately but next time i'm in BB & Beyond I'll take a look. Hope you're having a great visit w/your family, and how nice that you got your Mom a Mia!


Thank you *Ruby*! Guess the new hair towels are slightly bigger than that now. I may just have to get both a hair towel and a turban, just to see which I like best? Although I suspect that the towel may be more versatile, so the more resonnable choice - thank goodness I still have a couple of weeks to think about it  !

I'm having a really good time here, thank you, just quiet and relaxing, beach, sleep, Mom's food, and that's pretty much it - kind of perfect 

By today, my Mom has now officially joined the Mia fan club and is looking forward to her evening wash . I got her the delicate brushes with it, as she has more mature and delicate skin, and has always been quite sensitive - seems to be working out well for her, and I'm so glad! I got her the white one, because I just couldn't decide, lol

*SN*, so glad to hear your new Mia is on the way (maybe in your hands already?), and I'm with you on the colors - they are all cute and tempting, but by the end of the day, it's what it does that matters!!!! Congratulations on your new one


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, you're so welcome! I have every confidence in you that you'll pick the best Aquis towel/product when you return And your time with family doesn't sound like it could be more perfect. What's better than the beach, resting and Mom's home cooked food??!! Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!


----------



## corkyb

For Cobbie, even though she won't sell me her shoes: 
Quick, go out and buy your ipad today:
30% of Square Trade today only with code REDHOT
http://view.exacttarget.squaretrade.com/?j=fe5b10737567037b7313&m=feff1076706504&ls=fdf712767366017f771d7077&l=fe6315797466067e771c&s=fe0315727460077873167176&jb=ffcf14&ju=fe2917757c610779711574


----------



## corkyb

Anyone know if this stuff works? Cilea eyelash stimulator? Is this a good deal? IT's today only.
http://www.moolala.com/deals/id/APLGANX/cilea-lash

Paula


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Umm...maybe on days like these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My house is behind these Live Oaks.
> That's what I'm afraid of....not using it in favor of my laptop. I use my phone when I'm out, too, even for books. Thanks to you and *SN* for reminding me about the Square Trade warranty. I have that for my Kindle but hadn't thought about it for an iPad.
> 
> *SN*, cute shoes. Do you know my gladiators haven't been on my feet, yet?


Well now where the heck in Texas is that? Only kidding. I know my brother gets snow like that once a year or so in Dallas and it does go down in the 30s for a couple of days. But then it pops right back up in the 70s and it all goes away. I like the winters there actually. It's this time of year I could absolutely not take. I'm thinking of where to retire to and they want me to move there, but the heat would absolutely do me in.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Oh, no!!!! I didn't make it to the Apple store today. My husband was in an AT&T store with a friend and said he looked at the iPads. I went on and bought the ST warranty and they said when I called that I just needed to call them with the correct date of purchase and they would update it to that date.
> 
> Thank you so much!!!!!!
> 
> Oh Cobbie, you are sooo easy!!! LOL
> You;re welcome. Hope you enjoy your ipad.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not familiar with the Ciles eyelash stimulator.


----------



## corkyb

Well I must have age related thicker blood then.  The older I get, the hotter my body gets.  I can't stand it.

Hippie, my danskos came today.  If the top leather is comfortable (and I won't know til I wear them for hours), then these will be perhaps the most comfortable pair of shoes I own.  No kidding.  I'm wishing I bought the black ones though.  I can never make up my mind and I only had 15 minutes til the price ran out on me.


----------



## skyblue

Hi Ladies! Gee, you ladies have been busy while I was gone! It was business related, but we did sneak in a day at Disney . I used my new *Burton wheelie bag* for my carry on and it worked like a dream!









I was lucky enough to get it before the price increase! It was $127.00 when I purchased it.

Did you purchase an iPad yet, *Cobbie*? I am a total Apple convert. I will never go back! . I love my iMac, iPad and new iPhone! I ditched my Blackberry. That was a total dinosaur! It's like upgrading from a Yugo to a Ferrari! 

This triple digit *heatwave* is agony! . I would rather have snow! . Well, maybe not.... . I really like those Target sandals, *SN*! Did you get a pair?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hi *skyblue *and welcome back. We have missed you!!! Cute bag!!! I love that and am glad it worked so well for you.

I did NOT buy the sandals. They are really cute but I'm trying to show myself that I can resist some things...so that was something I could resist. SMACKDOWN, remember?

*Cobbie*, I recommend the 32 GB iPad for you. You don't want to buy too small but since you have all the other devices too, I don't think you will need the largest one. I hope you have it in your hot little hands soon.


----------



## angelmum3

Ruby296 said:


> *Neo*, I have the body towel and I'd guess it's about 15" x 36". I've had it for many yrs now and it's just standard microfiber textured, if that makes sense. I haven't looked at the new ones lately but next time i'm in BB & Beyond I'll take a look. Hope you're having a great visit w/your family, and how nice that you got your Mom a Mia!


I have the regular hair towel - I agree that the turban isnt very versatile - and honestly - I do use the hair towel over all - esp on vacations, or camping - they dry so fast - perfect!!

didnt know about the body towel, but for me (and yes, I am tall and large) the hair towel works perfect!

I wanted to get one for DD - but we debated, and didnt get her one!


----------



## angelmum3

Cobbie said:


> *Skyblue*, welcome back!!!!!!
> 
> Posting from my iPad.


Sky - went to Disney!! I'm jealous - we're going in January for the marathon, I'm a total DisneyWorld geek, wish we could go for Food and Wine Fest.... Just made our dining reservations, couldnt find an extra $400 to reserve Victoria and Alberts!!

Cobbie - I love that ipad!! Maybe if we stop going to Disney we could get one!! 

We are total apple converts, mind you dh is a computer software engineer, and it took awhile before he converted, but after his first MacBook Pro, he'll never go back!

Love my iphone!! Love the flashlight app too!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> *Skyblue*, welcome back!!!!!!
> 
> Posting from my iPad.


LOL!!! That was fast! How do you like it so far?


----------



## Ruby296

*Skyblue*, so good to see you back here! Glad you had a nice time and I love that bag! Having wheels makes it so much easier to navigate airports, etc.

*Cobbie*, congrats on your new ipad! I have managed to resist but the more I hear the harder it gets. Enjoy yours


----------



## candyisdandy

Cobbie said:


> LOL Same here! Can you imagine if we had iPads....go out to do laundry, take the iPad....fix dinner, take the iPad....put on makeup, take the iPad. We'd never go OFFline.


*Cobbie*, I'm looking forward to reading what you post in between laundry, fixing dinner and putting on makeup!  Congrats on your new purchase.

I think I will be going back to work in Sept after seven years home with my kids. I'm not going to buy one because I know I'll have one for work, so will just have to hold out and wait. It's honestly just as well because I really do think I have a shopping problem. 

Re: the Aquis towel, I just have the regular one, and it's just the basic fabric, i.e. not waffled. Back when I bought it, there weren't choices, so I just got what was available.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Cobbie,* if you are considering upgrading your iMac, now might be a good time to check out the Apple Refurbished Center. The new Lion OS came out today and suddenly the Refurbished area is over flowing with Macs. I've read that many times when a new model comes out, they will put the older models on as refurbished. I'm wondering if this is not the case with the new OS. Anyway, there are tons.

You can save a bit by ordering a refurbished model. The warranty is the same as on a brand new one. When I first went to Mac about 2 years ago, I bought my first Macbook from the Refurbished Store. Then I bought Apple Care from Amazon to get three years additional warranty or help with problems learning Mac. I've been very pleased.

Just an idea in case you are interested.


----------



## Neo

Welcome back *Skyblue*! Glad you had a good trip, but it's good to have you back !

*Cobbie*, congratulations on your new iPad!!!!!! You are going to love it - I know I couldn't live without mine anymore  Oh, and I got the exact same combo as you did originally too, lol. The Smart Cover works really well in conjunction with my WedgePad too 

*SN*, that's interesting! I've been needing to update my computer for a while now (have a MacBook still running on Tiger and that can't be updated anymore) and have just been waiting first for the new iMac to come out (decided to replace my MacBook with an iMac/iPad combo) and then Lion. Guess I'm ready now and this will happen soon . From my experience with my MacBook, and depending for how long one plans to keep one's computer, it's not worth the savings to go with the refurbs . My MacBook still works - a bit slow, but adequately for what I need to do with it, I have another laptop for work . But my laptop is too old to even support Snow Leopard now, and doesn't recognize my iPhone, iPod or iPad, and so I find myself forced to update my hardware, in order to support all my other electronics. Needless to say, I'm not super excited... But that's why I'll go with the latest of all - hardware and software, as I'm hoping that it will buy me a couple of years in the long run 

Thank you so much for your feedback on the Aquis towel *Candyisdandy* and *Angelmum*, I really appreciate it! I've decided to go with the waffled regular sized hair towel accordingly - reviews of those who've had both the regular and the waffled are all very partial to the waffled in terms of how it feels on the skin and efficiency. It didn't qualify for Prime, but had free shipping, and I hope it will be waiting for me when I get back


----------



## Hippie2MARS

corkyb said:


> Well I must have age related thicker blood then. The older I get, the hotter my body gets. I can't stand it.
> 
> Hippie, my danskos came today. If the top leather is comfortable (and I won't know til I wear them for hours), then these will be perhaps the most comfortable pair of shoes I own. No kidding. I'm wishing I bought the black ones though. I can never make up my mind and I only had 15 minutes til the price ran out on me.


I got mine yesterday and wore them to work today. I LOVE THEM! They just seemed to mold to my feet. The uppers didn't bother me at all and they don't budge after you put them on...no slipping and sliding at all. I got a size 38 because I wear a 7 1/2. They *just* fit in length, so I don't think anyone who wears an 8 could wear a 38. Definitely worth the money. Now I'm on the lookout for some winter Danskos!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, the only computers to get an actual upgrade are the MacBook Air and the Mini.  All the rest are still the same except for the new operating system - Lion.


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> Neo, the only computers to get an actual upgrade are the MacBook Air and the Mini. All the rest are still the same except for the new operating system - Lion.


Actually not: the new iMac came out (with minimal noise) a couple of months ago now. Trust me, I've been following on this one since last fall !!!!! Just check Mac Rumors, it will give you the exact date of the update 

LOL *Cobbie*


----------



## KindleChickie

I just bought some shoes, a hobo and a wallet from Icon Shoes. I got the mother nature print because I waited too long to get the predator. They have a fantastic sale on right now. All three items with shipping were $200. The regular retail on the hobo alone is $325.

http://www.iconshoes.com/Mother-Nature-br-Large-Hobo-p/zoey-11.htm

Also bought one of the new Mac Minis. It should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, okay your hair dryer sounds awesome. I'm inching closer and closer!

*SN*, sorry to hear about your Mia! I'd have to buy another immediately as well if mine gave out. *knock on wood*

*Cmg*, this is a bit late, but I use the Hot Tools curling iron (ceramic with the purple barrel) and really like it. I first noticed it at a salon and loved it, so I immediately went to the mall and bought it. After seeing mine, my mom went out and bought one for herself as well.
Love Fuzzy and your jewelry!

*Cobbie*, so happy to hear you love your blushes! I think I've decided not to buy them. I think.  Just out of curiosity, are you loving them even more now that you've had a few days to use them? I'm really almost afraid to ask. 
And yay for your new iPad and iPad accessories!!! That *Neo*, she's trouble, isn't she? 

*Neo*, glad to hear you're having a good time! Mom's cooking is always the best!
Glad to hear your mom is a new Mia fan!

Welcome back, *Skyblue*! That suitcase is so cute!


----------



## Neo

Yaayyy *Cobbie*!!!! Which leather/color combo did you end up going for for your Vaja case? The wait is kind of excruciating, but so worth it in the end 

*Skyblue*, I also took a look at those Burton luggages and found out that I'm in theatre of their flagship store every other weekend in NY. Guess I'll have to swing by and check them out . They do look cute and super convenient!

*AddieLove*, I think you need those Chanel blushes!!!!! Just saying... 

*KindleChickie*, nice haul !!!! And congratulations on your Mac Mini!!!!!!

I just got an email that the Amazon third party seller reimbursed me for the Bio Ionic hairdryer. Guess a Hana will soon be on its way to me (only 10 more days to wait till next month!)


----------



## candyisdandy

I was very excited today to find some of my favourite flip flops on sale for half price. I got these (Yellow Box Pacman in khaki):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004CTB2E8/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=

and these (Yellow Box Theory):

http://www.amazon.com/Yellow-Box-Womens-Theory-Sandal/dp/B004G6PB80/ref=sr_1_1?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1311295434&sr=1-1

And just for good measure, I also got these flats (Geox Piuma):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0040JHD3O/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=1278548962&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B002MAP5O2&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=07M3XE64SEBC96Q3EBQT

I also increased my bracelet collection  with a set of four black beaded bracelets from Jenn Fenton (that I can mix and match) and another really wide cuff bracelet that looks like it has huge rhinestones - sounds awful, but will be perfect with a little black dress. All in all, it was a happy shopping day, and I can't wait til tomorrow so I can wear my new shoes!


----------



## corkyb

Bottom of page two  Too hot to shop?


----------



## Vet

Congrats Cobbie! I haven't taken the Vaja plunge yet. I just keep going back to their website again and again....


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Well, I had to take the shopping cats out on an emergency run !! Our dishwasher gave up the ghost.....and all of us really hate wet paws !











*LG* stainless steel dishwasher..... 
***********

Anyone in the market for major appliances, look at* LG*. Very advanced and innovative compared to the competition. I have LG clothes washer, dishwasher, HD LED TV and of course cell phone. I have been very happy with each of these products.


----------



## cmg.sweet

corkyb said:


> Bottom of page two Too hot to shop?


I was off on an overnight beach trip. Needed some water therapy. Went to an outlet mall and just bought a couple thngs at a bath prducts store calked bath junkies.


----------



## Jane917

Any suggestions for comfortable earbuds for listening to my audiobooks during my morning walk? The ones that came with my iTouch are VERY uncomfortable.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jane917 said:


> Any suggestions for comfortable earbuds for listening to my audiobooks during my morning walk? The ones that came with my iTouch are VERY uncomfortable.


I have found these to be the most comfortable I have owned:


----------



## KindleChickie

Jane917 said:


> Any suggestions for comfortable earbuds for listening to my audiobooks during my morning walk? The ones that came with my iTouch are VERY uncomfortable.


The only earbuds I have ever been able to stand are the Bang and Olufsen A8. They are pricey, but heaven on my tender ears. Just stay away from the Chinese knock-offs.

On a separate note, Icon Shoes sent me a $25 gift certificate for my recent purchase. Quite unexpected, but nice.


----------



## Vet

Cobbie said:


> I knowwww! It's addictive.
> Thank you! I'm just hoping I can get that Matelasse out of my mind.


I went back to look at that one. I love the quilting!


----------



## corkyb

Jane917 said:


> Any suggestions for comfortable earbuds for listening to my audiobooks during my morning walk? The ones that came with my iTouch are VERY uncomfortable.


I find the Zaggs to be very comfortable and you can probably find a 50% off coupon.


----------



## candyisdandy

Cobbie said:


> *Neo*, I got the Libretto in Shitake with Black inside. I love the Chanel look of the Matelasse and had several screens open with various color combinations plus a couple of tabs with two different shopping baskets. LOL Maybe next time.


*Cobbie*, not owning an iPad, I'd never heard of Vaja cases but now that I've seen yours, I want to go out and get the iPad and the case! That combo you got looks beautiful, and I love how you can customize them. I too liked the Matelasse, but would choke on the price tag. Actually, even the $160 is hard to swallow. The worst part about the price of all these beautiful and expensive cases is that they are only good for as long as you have the device - what are you supposed to do with them when you buy the next generation replacement?!


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

julip said:


> This is a home away from home from the infamous Fossil bag thread - share all your fun shopping finds here - slippers, shoes, jewelry, kitchen gadgets, etc. Enablers welcome!


I'm seriously into Crocs (with heel inserts for spurs) and Amazon is the best place to order online. We have a crocs store not far from here. What's wrong with Fossil bags?


----------



## Andra

I just bought a PS2 Keyboard To USB Adapter so I can use my old clicky keyboard with my newer computer that only has USB ports. I have been using a different keyboard for a week and a half while searching for an adapter and then waiting for it to come in. I crawled in my desk this morning and re-routed some cables and now I have my normal keyboard plugged in and working.
I'm a happy camper!



I know you wanted pictures of the Librarian, but I think he's still in a box. Hopefully I'll finish unpacking this week.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I just got home from a long weekend travelling with family and found my LY brushes waiting for me!  Now to see if the beast will arrive soon...


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> I just got home from a long weekend travelling with family and found my LY brushes waiting for me! Now to see if the beast will arrive soon...


YAY!! I was just thinking this morning how much I LOVE them. The LY34 and LY04 especially! I hope you love them just as much!! The beast is a perfect companion too!!

I gave into the tea world and ordered a bunch of tea and accessories yesterday. This will be another expensive habit JUST like my new obsession with expensive makeup, I KNOW it!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yep, tea can be an expensive habit   What did you end up ordering?


----------



## Jen

Oh boy....I got some MateVana, Sencha, a lot of the Youthberry/Wild Orange blend that started this nonsense, The Cacao Mint, Raspbery Riot Lemon Mate, My Morning Mate, Blueberry Bliss Rooibos, Strawberry Lemonade, Apple Lemon Pomegranite Rooibos, then a bunch of tins, a tea thermometer/timer for home and a timer for work, a perfect teamaker and some of the paper filters for on the go.  I ordered 2 cast iron teapots and 2 warmers (one for home one for work) from Amazon last week so those are on their way.  I'm still making my way through that thread, I started off really wishing I caught the zarafina at Tuesday Mornings but it seems most don't like those anymore.    

I tend to get carried away when I first get into something, in case you haven't noticed


----------



## cmg.sweet

I tend to get carried away too...

I like the cacao mint when I am in a minty mood...it does taste like a thin mint and the my morning mate and I think I had some strawberry lemonade that was good too.  I love cast iron teapots, but I only have one cause I'm running out of room.


----------



## hudsonam

Someone Nameless said:


> I get the numbers all confused without looking but I think the LY35 is what I got for that and it's great.


*Neo* and* Someone Nameless*, thank you for the feedback. I haven't been here in a while so I'm just catching up. Between these brushes and the hair dryers, I am so tempted!!! I have been growing my hair out and it's driving me crazy because it takes so long to dry, but spending that much $$$ on a hair dryer... I just don't know!


----------



## cmg.sweet

For everyone considering the hana dryer...I've discovered that it takes around 4 mins if i don't use the hana shine shield, but still really super happy with the speed and how smooth and shiny my hair gets. Definitely still recommend


----------



## Asphodel

Hi all 

I met DH for lunch at a nice outdoor mall that is about halfway between his office building and mine, and I saw that a Sephora had recently opened there! It's funny because I've been going to this outdoor mall for a few years and always thought it would be a great place for a Sephora, and they finally put one in. It's nice to have one in my city.

The bad news is - no shopping for me. What's a girl on smackdown to do? I'm not sure if I should torture myself with window shopping or not.

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## Jen

What a bummer!! To see a Sephora and you can't even shop! It is a really fun place to play in though, even if you don't buy anything. I don't get there often so when I do it's at least a half hour of meandering and testing!

I have officially put myself on smackdown as well. After my tea splurge and everything else I've bought lately it's time to calm down. Yesterday I had to write checks for mortgage, homeowners insurance, my husband's corporate insurance and our AT&T Uverse install bill, so after that I felt punched in the gut! NO MORE SHOPPING!!!! for now


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yesterday I ordered another S&S bag, and that was the last thing that remained on my "to buy" list.  Now I need to work on putting aside money to pay for a family Christmas cruise...so I really need for everyone to make sure to NOT post any new things that I might want to buy!


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> What was that? Ehh....what did you say? I'm bookmarking this page.


Hey....I said for now  !!! The madness must STOP!! For at least a week anyway. 




cmg.sweet said:


> Yesterday I ordered another S&S bag, and that was the last thing that remained on my "to buy" list. Now I need to work on putting aside money to pay for a family Christmas cruise...so I really need for everyone to make sure to NOT post any new things that I might want to buy!


NICE!!! I think I'd like to see a picture of your S & S collection!!


----------



## louiseb

I just recently ordered this
http://www.drinkchoffy.com/ 
(yum! brewed chocolate)

When it came the directions said the preferred way to brew it is with a french press, so today ordered this


----------



## candyisdandy

Cobbie said:


> How can that be?  Now I'm interested so please give a review when you've had a chance to try it out.


I'm also interested; and just when I was so grateful not to be a tea drinker! I read *Jen's* post about all of her tea-related purchases and was happy that I wasn't tempted in the least by anything (but *Jen*, hope you're enjoying it all* *). I don't drink coffee either, but I could totally get see myself drinking chocolate! Looking forward to the review (but kind of hoping you tell us it's really not all that great!)


----------



## louiseb

I'm not a coffee drinker either. I forget where i heard about this but i found lots of good reviews. I'm looking forward to trying it!


----------



## Lilith

Choffey - never heard of it and now I am interested too!
I was on the website and they don't have much information . . . 
Like how many servings in the 12 oz pkg or does it come ground or whole, how to make it  . . . 
I'd love to know more.  I'm a big tea drinker but sometimes want something with more *body* than tea but I don't always enjoy coffee.  This sounds perfect!
Thanks for sharing the website . . . 
Lilith


----------



## cmg.sweet

Well, the beast tried to come today, but alas it is at my "local" post office 27 miles away.  I'm gonna sneak out of work tomorrow and go rescue it.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Choffey looks really interesting.....I already roast my own coffee.
I look forward to hearing your review.


----------



## louiseb

Here's some reviews I found online while I wait on my French Press. I have not opened the bag yet, but according to reviews I found it is already ground. The only complaints I've found is it cools down quickly and the cost.

"The brewed cup is remarkably full bodied, picking up some of the protein from the beans as well as tons of flavor. If you’re a chocolate lover who mostly enjoys sweet candies, this stuff may not be for you; it’s naturally bitter, with fruity acidity. But if you get excited about the complex flavors of high-cacao content chocolate, you should look into Choffy.
The Ivory Coast version is smooth and focused, with a bright tartness. La Española is earthier, almost smokey, though some tasters found it a little muddy. Both are good with a scant teaspoon of sugar."

"Yum, yum, YUM! Choffy is delicious. It has a slightly bitter, dark chocolate kind of taste to it that I adored. It’s really rich and an amazing treat. This is miles away from Swiss Miss! I made mine on the weekend and drank it while I did “weekendy” kind of stuff and it made for a luxurious and decadent start to the day. Chocolate lovers, this is a must buy."

"I am a chocolate and coffee fiend, so this was a welcome thing to test for me! The best of both worlds. As it brewed it smelled AMAZING! And I have to agree to the comparison, it is like a rich hot chocolate, but I would say it’s like the grown up version of hot chocolate. I had to add my sugar and half and half, as I do with my coffee and it just made it divine! Sweet, and rich but not overpowering. I think Iced this would be awesome too. If you love chocolate, this is definitely a MUST try. It has all you love in chocolate with the illusion of coffee. Minus all the coffee negatives, jitters, crash and burn etc. I am ordering more for sure. & this is on my list as a must for Christmas gifts for my chocolate and coffee loving friends. 5 very satisfied stars from me! Yummmmmmmmmm!!!!!!"

"Choffy is coarse ground, which makes it perfect for use in a French press. The aroma is amazing – it smells just like a bittersweet chocolate bar. It tastes a lot like it too. Honestly, the taste of Choffy is hard to describe. It’s not like hot chocolate, because it isn’t full of sugar, but it doesn’t have the same bitterness of coffee. I do like to add a tiny bit of sugar and some half-and-half to my Choffy, but that’s more of a personal preference because it’s how I drink coffee. I suspect the more I drink it the less I will add.
The cool thing about Choffy is that it has less caffeine than coffee. As in, almost none, depending on the sample of cacao beans. Apparently in cacao is a chemical called theobromine that is similar in effect (and structure) to caffeine, but it is much more gentle as a stimulant.
One problem I noticed is that brewed Choffy gets cold pretty fast, no matter what kind of cup I use for drinking. That’s annoying, but nothing a trip to the microwave can’t fix."


----------



## cmg.sweet

That choffy sounds interesting but i like sweet hot choc so probably not for me.

I picked up my beast today! Now i need to give it and the louise youngs a bath.


----------



## Jen

I'm excited for you to use your new brushes *cmg*!! I love mine hard. I just LOVE the LY34 with the Chanel creme bronzer - you'll have to get that next 

My tea came today, so I get to have fun with that at least! It's been a rough couple of days for me, I'm glad I have something to spoil myself with tonight!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Cobbie*, are you still enjoying the blushes? I was *thinking* about giving Lisa a call tomorrow.


----------



## hudsonam

*cmg.sweet*, how long did your hair used to take to dry? I am very intrigued by this 2.5-4 minutes (?) you say it takes you now.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Used to take closer to 10 minutes and then i still had to style it cause it was so frizzy after drying it and looked awful so I always just air dryed it cause i was disgusted. Now most days i can just dry it and go...but i find myself takng advantage of the extra styling time cause I'm so excited about how much better it looks and feels.  

I'm always worried when I recommend sonething on here that others will buy it and not like it, so i hope anyone who buys it likes it (and if they don't, remember Ruby started it  )


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cobbie said:


> Oh, yes, but I have to be _very_ careful in not using a heavy hand or I have to wipe some off. Barely touch the compact, blow on the brush then barely touch the cheek. It looks as good hours later as it did when it was first applied.
> 
> I use the same Chanel brush for both colors but I might use the excuse of needing a second one to buy my first LY brush.


You know you need an LY brush


----------



## Someone Nameless

*cmg.sweet*, do you think it is the dryer that cuts down on your time or the product? Have you tested that? I use Kenra Blow Dry Spray and it makes my hair so much faster to dry.

I don't know if any of you have used any of the 'It's A 10" hair products, but I've tried a couple of them and love everything I've tried.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> LOL....the LY06?


I don't have the blush brush but I should get you to order for me when you order and we can save on $$$ shipping. You should go ahead and get the LY07 too because when you get too much blush, it is perfect to swoosh across your face and blend it in, etc. It's an awesome brush.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Someone Nameless said:


> *cmg.sweet*, do you think it is the dryer that cuts down on your time or the product? Have you tested that? I use Kenra Blow Dry Spray and it makes my hair so much faster to dry.
> 
> I don't know if any of you have used any of the 'It's A 10" hair products, but I've tried a couple of them and love everything I've tried.


I think it is a little of both...takes about4 without product and closer to 2 with product.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cobbie said:


> LOL....the LY06?


I have 07 and 34 but i don't know which is best for blush as i don't wear it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well it sounded like a great idea but I wasn't thinking.  You would still have to ship it  here so it wouldn't really save that much.

I was thinking about the blush brush but maybe I should wait and see if you like it as well as the Chanel.


----------



## Someone Nameless

No, just that it costs a small fortune to come from way over there!


----------



## hudsonam

cmg.sweet said:


> Used to take closer to 10 minutes and then i still had to style it cause it was so frizzy after drying it and looked awful so I always just air dryed it cause i was disgusted. Now most days i can just dry it and go...but i find myself takng advantage of the extra styling time cause I'm so excited about how much better it looks and feels.
> 
> I'm always worried when I recommend sonething on here that others will buy it and not like it, so i hope anyone who buys it likes it (and if they don't, remember Ruby started it  )


Than you! I am so tempted!!! I would get the one you got. I can't justify much more than that for a hair dryer. LOL.


----------



## cmg.sweet

hudsonam said:


> Than you! I am so tempted!!! I would get the one you got. I can't justify much more than that for a hair dryer. LOL.


You know I got the Hana one that was almost $200 (just wanted to double check before you bought something and realized it wasn't the same thing i had been carrying on about) I was really looking at the other one from amazon but went with the hana instead.


----------



## leslieray

Someone Nameless said:


> I don't know if any of you have used any of the 'It's A 10" hair products, but I've tried a couple of them and love everything I've tried.


Hello ladies, just passing through with my almost daily read up on what you are all investing in and saw the posting above. I had to comment!

I ordered the It's A 10 Leave in conditioner from Amazon last week. It arrived on Tuesday, used it yesterday, and OMG, the stuff is completely amazing! Living in very humid weather, which didn't even manage the slightest frizz to surface after using this product, is a spectacular discovery!

I agree, with you SN, I am very impressed with this! So happy I gave it a try!

Carry on, ladies! Happy shopping to you all!


----------



## hudsonam

cmg.sweet said:


> You know I got the Hana one that was almost $200 (just wanted to double check before you bought something and realized it wasn't the same thing i had been carrying on about) I was really looking at the other one from amazon but went with the hana instead.


Ohhh, so you didn't get the $60 pink one from Amazon? Do you have a link to the one you got?


----------



## Someone Nameless

leslieray said:


> Hello ladies, just passing through with my almost daily read up on what you are all investing in and saw the posting above. I had to comment!
> 
> I ordered the It's A 10 Leave in conditioner from Amazon last week. It arrived on Tuesday, used it yesterday, and OMG, the stuff is completely amazing! Living in very humid weather, which didn't even manage the slightest frizz to surface after using this product, is a spectacular discovery!
> 
> I agree, with you SA, I am very impressed with this! So happy I gave it a try!
> 
> Carry on, ladies! Happy shopping to you all!


I had the shine spray and it came with a sample of the hair mask which I immediately went back to buy once I used it. I have now ordered the shampoo and the leave-in product with Keratin. I think I have found the Holy Grail for my hair and this humidity.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, I have fairly straight hair that I try to make smooth and straighter.  I hope they work for you with curly hair.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My former hairdresser used the term "come hither bangs"    I still think about it and wish....


----------



## leslieray

I can vouch for the It's a 10 Leave in Conditioner working on curly hair, and holding up in Louisiana's heat and high humidity.

I applied a small amount to toweled dried hair, followed by a light blow dry without using a brush, then I used my flatiron. My hair feels as soft as a kitten, and its amazingly shiney!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Now i gotta try some its a 10 products...the humidity here is even worse than usual here.  Must get away from this thread.


----------



## cmg.sweet

hudsonam said:


> Ohhh, so you didn't get the $60 pink one from Amazon? Do you have a link to the one you got?


Www.misikko.com and it is the HANAair dryer. I saw a code on their twitter feed for $30 off yesterday but don't know how long it will work. It was twitter30


----------



## corkyb

Cory you had to tell me that didn't you!  The twitter 30 still works.


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> *Cobbie*, are you still enjoying the blushes? I was *thinking* about giving Lisa a call tomorrow.


Go for it SN. YOu deserve it! Who is Lisa?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Lisa is the girl at the Chanel counter but she didn't have it so that solves that!


----------



## corkyb

I think I remember that it is LE and LE is only available online.  So order it online.  However, Neo said she tried it on in Bloomies I think.

I'm on Hana watch now....

Next up LY.


----------



## Addie

Goodness! Can I never get away from those blushes? 
I actually think I am going to pass on them, but it leaves me with some sadness. I was in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area Monday and Tuesday and did a quick little TV promotion for an upcoming show, and mom said (watching in SA) that I looked red. And that was _inside_ the Cowboy's stadium. I'll be outside from now on, and in this heat, I'm thinking that beautiful red blush would make it look that much worse.

Oh, and I broke down and got the Hana hairdryer. How could I turn down $30 in savings?   Thank you, *cmg*! *Neo*, now's the time to buy!


----------



## louiseb

Just ordered this for chopping veggies, lots of positive reviews (plus it is red!) It is manual, you pull a cord and it chops


----------



## Jen

Speaking of chopping veggies - my mom gave me this. I NEVER buy as seen on TV products, they're mostly garbage. But THIS is not garbage!! It is awesome, even chops peppers without crushing them - that's hard to find.



It's a bit tough to clean, but that little tool they give you makes it much easier. I make a veggie pizza on a boboli crust, it's broccoli, cauliflower, red pepper and purple onion with italian dressing and provolone cheese - it's amazing but pretty hard to chop all those veggies. This thing makes it so simple I make it all the time!

I'm glad I'm not tempted by those Chanel blushes!! I've been very good, no shopping at all! Well, I went to the grocery store today but that doesn't count.


----------



## Ruby296

*cmg*, I'm hoping you're still happy w/your Hana dryer! It's nice to see a few more converts here; congrats to *corkyb* and *AddieLove*! I'm glad you both got a decent discount and I truly hope you will like it as much as I do. I best my old record of 9 minutes the other day. I set the timer on my iPhone and I dried my hair in *6 minutes, 38 seconds!!!!* I did have my hair wrapped up pretty tight in my Aquis microfiber towel but still, I was really pleased w/that time.


----------



## Jen

I forgot to mention!!  I was in TJ Maxx a few weeks ago and saw the Aquis hair towel for $5.  I don't dry my hair, but I do sometimes shower kind of late at night so it'll be nice to help it dry before going to bed.  I'm not sure how much they cost, but I figure $5 had to be pretty good!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> For *SN*.....
> 
> 
> 
> *leslieray*, thank you for the conditioner instructions. I'm anxious to see what it does to my curls.
> 
> *corky*, Hana watch! Fun!


And where is that blush brush?? I couldn't find it at the Chanel site.

Hardly any time for shopping. Our son is arriving home from a year in Afghanistan tonight. wooo hoooo!!!


----------



## Jen

That's SO exciting *SN*, I'm so happy for you! Give him a big squeeze and tell him thanks for his service from all of us!!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> I forgot to mention!! I was in TJ Maxx a few weeks ago and saw the Aquis hair towel for $5. I don't dry my hair, but I do sometimes shower kind of late at night so it'll be nice to help it dry before going to bed. I'm not sure how much they cost, but I figure $5 had to be pretty good!


That is an excellent price! I want another so I'll check next time I go. I recall paying $15-$20 for mine many years ago at BB&B.


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, I'm so excited to try the dryer! I just got notification that it has shipped! Now I have to try and be patient. I've had my old dryer (Conair) for forever, and I really do like it. It's just now starting to make a few funny noises. I thought about just getting another, but I've never had an expensive hair dryer, so I figure it's the perfect time.

*SN*, that's fantastic! So happy to hear that! Ditto to what Jen said! 

Well, I bought the It's A 10 Shampoo.  I thought about getting the mask as well, but I thought I would try the shampoo first to see how I like it.

I also bought one of those dry shampoos. Has anyone ever tried one before? Dry Shampoo: A good idea for lazy/busy people.


----------



## corkyb

Ohhh, I wonder what I will get with the hair dryer?? IT said I qualified for an extra free gift.  And I also bought the hair shine stuff.  Can't wait to get it all.  Where does it ship from?  I'm supposed to get everything on Monday.  Whoopsie!!!


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, YAY!!! 
Misikko packages are so much fun!

*Paula*, my tracking says Pennsylvania. I'm not getting mine until Friday.


----------



## corkyb

Addie, really?? I have to go check now.  I could swear it said August 1.  I am a lot closer to PA than you are (upstate NY), but your shouldn't take til Friday since I think we both did the one click about five minutes after CMG posted the twitter code for $30 off.  I know a good deal when I see one too!


----------



## corkyb

Yep, just checked and it says August 1. That is Monday, isn't it?


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies!!!!

What a great deal on the Hana hairdryer!!!!! Wish I could have taken advantage of that one too! Unfortunately, after a month of smackdown, I just couldn't take it anymore, and NEEDED something to be waiting for me upon my return...










Woopsie !!!!!!

Neo seems to like it too 










And this is how it was when I opened the box this morning:










Truth be told, I'm not too interested in some of the stuff I got with it, like the mini-emery boards, the scented roses, the flat iron pouch (as I don't use/have one, lol), or the Paul Mitchel Shine and Spray gel. But I'm curious about the Hana Shield and the Bio Silk I got with it 

Although, I'm so in love with my Orofluido oil, not sure when I will ever try the above!

Still, I find their packages really nice and thoughtfully put together, such a pleasure to open and discover 

For you ladies who already have the Hana: do you use the nozzle or not? I don't style my hair, just dry it (no brush involved), and used to always take the nozzles off my hairdryer (don't even know where my old Babyliss' is!), but read somewhere that it's better for the hair to keep it?

Anyway, need to take my shower and wash my hair, and so looking forward to trying that baby !!!! No matter what, it's a really cute and beautiful dryer, that's for sure!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Welcome back, Neo!!! Please be sure to come back and enable me give your report about the hair dryer as soon as possible. You never know how long that discount will last!


----------



## corkyb

SN:  I'd buy it now if you want that $30 off as they already have anew $10 off coupon on their site.  Plus you can buy the Hana SHield at a substantial discount.

Neo:  When did you sneak back in the country?  And you little devil, ordering and not telling us.  Your package is beautiful.  Can't wait to see mine on Monday.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> Hello Ladies!!!!
> 
> What a great deal on the Hana hairdryer!!!!! Wish I could have taken advantage of that one too! Unfortunately, after a month of smackdown, I just couldn't take it anymore, and NEEDED something to be waiting for me upon my return...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woopsie !!!!!!
> 
> Neo seems to like it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is how it was when I opened the box this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth be told, I'm not too interested in some of the stuff I got with it, like the mini-emery boards, the scented roses, the flat iron pouch (as I don't use/have one, lol), or the Paul Mitchel Shine and Spray gel. But I'm curious about the Hana Shield and the Bio Silk I got with it
> 
> Although, I'm so in love with my Orofluido oil, not sure when I will ever try the above!
> 
> Still, I find their packages really nice and thoughtfully put together, such a pleasure to open and discover
> 
> For you ladies who already have the Hana: do you use the nozzle or not? I don't style my hair, just dry it (no brush involved), and used to always take the nozzles off my hairdryer (don't even know where my old Babyliss' is!), but read somewhere that it's better for the hair to keep it?
> 
> Anyway, need to take my shower and wash my hair, and so looking forward to trying that baby !!!! No matter what, it's a really cute and beautiful dryer, that's for sure!


I use my nozzle..it helps my point the air down the shaft to help smooth the hair shaft. Hope you like it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

It's all about the monkey.  I'm just saying.


----------



## Addie

*Paula*, yeah, it's probably because I live so far south, and it's standard shipping. This will be a good lesson in patience for me! 

Welcome back, *Neo*!  Well, when you can't wait, you can't wait! Even though I've already bought mine, I want to hear how you like it, too!
I've never used a nozzle to dry my hair. I think it depends on what you're looking for and just your personal preference. If you're using a brush to style while drying, then the nozzle is definitely great because it helps direct and concentrate the flow of air. Also, it's beneficial like *cmg* said. If you're just looking for a quicker drying time or more volume, then I would think drying without the nozzle is better.

Yes, *SN*. Join us.


----------



## Neo

Ok, the Hana hairdryer just blew me away this morning (no pun intended, lol)!!!!

I simply used it like I always used my hairdryer, no brush or anything. I did use it with the nozzle, just to see (thank you *cmg* and *AddieLove* for getting back to me on that ). I didn't use any hair product (no Hana shield or anything), and simply had wrung my hair in an ordinary towel when I got out of the shower (my new Aquis will first need to go in the laundry next week before I can try it out - and *Jen*, that TJ Maxx price is fantastic!!!!! If I like mine, I'll definitely make a trip for a second one!!!!). Again, my hair is thin, but I have plenty, and as my hairdresser always says, has an amazing capacity to retain water . It took me 3 minutes to have it COMPLETELY dry. And it looked fantastic!!!!!! Shiny (even before the Orofluido), silky, and alive - like I just had a 15mn brushing at the hairdresser! I'm sooo glad I got it!!!!!!!

*SN*, just go for it already!!!!!! (anyway, they have a great return policy, so you can always send it back if you don't like it - yeah right, lol!)

*Paula*, you are going to LOVE it! It's totally going to make your Monday  (oh and I just got back late last night )

And *AddieLove*: it's totally worth the wait 

*SN*, I also wanted to say congratulations on your son's safe return! You must have the greatest weekend ever!!! Hope he's there to stay this time 

*Cmg*, how do you like your LY brushes and beast? Tell us!!!! 

*Cobbie*, could you please stop dangling those blushes in front ofmy nose? I'm trying to resist here... (totally helped by the fact that the Chanel store in Soho was totally sold-out on them today - I needed mascara ...)

I also "happened" on the Links of London store this afternoon... I may have walked out with a little something ...

It's good to be back and out of smackdown


----------



## Someone Nameless

> SN, just go for it already!!!!!! (anyway, they have a great return policy, so you can always send it back if you don't like it - yeah right, lol!)


Oh, I did. Early this morning.    I can't wait until it gets here to see if I think it is as fabulous as you all say.

Cobbie, how are you enjoying yours?

We are so happy to have our son home too! Thank you very much! It was a great day yesterday.


----------



## corkyb

OH wonderful.  Now there are three of us on Hana watch.  Wonder what color whoopsie we will all get?  Neo, I am really looking forward to Monday (runs to see if I have an appt. after work that i may need to cancel in order to get home and check this baby out).


----------



## Kindy Lu

corkyb said:


> OH wonderful. Now there are three of us on Hana watch. Wonder what color whoopsie we will all get? Neo, I am really looking forward to Monday (runs to see if I have an appt. after work that i may need to cancel in order to get home and check this baby out).


 Make that four on Hana watch. I took advantage of the $30 off too.


----------



## Ruby296

*Wow*, so many of you on Hana watch!!!

*Cobbie* I'm thrilled you have your own whoopsie now 

*Neo*, welcome home! Hope you had a fabulous time w/your family. And what a great package to find upon your return. 3 minutes is really fast. I haven't used my nozzle yet, but I have heard it's better on your hair to use it as it the air blown is more concentrated and will cause less frizz & breakage/flyaways. I'm going to try it out soon. For those that have used the Shine Shield, how do you like it? I'm still using my Agadir Argan Spray.

And this has nothing to do with hairdryers or anything, but I wanted to let you know that my divorce is finally final!!! I found out last week and I'm so glad that piece is behind me....more moving upward and onward for me....


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> Ok, the Hana hairdryer just blew me away this morning (no pun intended, lol)!!!!
> 
> I simply used it like I always used my hairdryer, no brush or anything. I did use it with the nozzle, just to see (thank you *cmg* and *AddieLove* for getting back to me on that ). I didn't use any hair product (no Hana shield or anything), and simply had wrung my hair in an ordinary towel when I got out of the shower (my new Aquis will first need to go in the laundry next week before I can try it out - and *Jen*, that TJ Maxx price is fantastic!!!!! If I like mine, I'll definitely make a trip for a second one!!!!). Again, my hair is thin, but I have plenty, and as my hairdresser always says, has an amazing capacity to retain water . It took me 3 minutes to have it COMPLETELY dry. And it looked fantastic!!!!!! Shiny (even before the Orofluido), silky, and alive - like I just had a 15mn brushing at the hairdresser! I'm sooo glad I got it!!!!!!!
> 
> *SN*, just go for it already!!!!!! (anyway, they have a great return policy, so you can always send it back if you don't like it - yeah right, lol!)
> 
> *Paula*, you are going to LOVE it! It's totally going to make your Monday  (oh and I just got back late last night )
> 
> And *AddieLove*: it's totally worth the wait
> 
> *SN*, I also wanted to say congratulations on your son's safe return! You must have the greatest weekend ever!!! Hope he's there to stay this time
> 
> *Cmg*, how do you like your LY brushes and beast? Tell us!!!!
> 
> *Cobbie*, could you please stop dangling those blushes in front ofmy nose? I'm trying to resist here... (totally helped by the fact that the Chanel store in Soho was totally sold-out on them today - I needed mascara ...)
> 
> I also "happened" on the Links of London store this afternoon... I may have walked out with a little something ...
> 
> It's good to be back and out of smackdown


Yay! So glad you are as happy with it as I am (I'm always afraid people will buy stuff on my recommendation and not like it). I just can't believe how much more I like my hair now!

I haven't tried the new brushes yet...I washed them on Wednesday and they were still drying Friday and yesteday I didn't wear any makeup cause I went to Sephora for a mascara event and let them do my makeup. Once I get a chance to really try them I'll let everyone know how I like them.


----------



## cmg.sweet

*SN* So glad your son is home. Please give him a big hug and a huge thanks for his service (and also thanks to you and the rest of your family...I know it is a huge sacrifice to have family serving over there and I thank all of you for that).

*Ruby* Woohoo on the divorce being final and for having the strength to get yourself and your girls out of a bad situation.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Ruby*, so that's what that big sigh of relief was I heard all the way here! Congratulations! My this new phase of your life be filled with only wonderful things. You certainly deserve it.

*Neo*, how did I miss that? WHAT did you walk out of the Links of London store with? PICTURES ASAP!!!


----------



## Ruby296

Thank you *cmg* and *SN*! It does feel good to continue on w/my new life and I appreciate all the good wishes and cheers from you wonderful ladies here! *SN*, let me echo all the sentiments on having your son home and I thank you and him for sacrificing his physical presence in your daily lives for the greater good of our country.


----------



## Jane917

I also echo thanks that SN's son is safe and home!

Ruby, I am glad to hear you have one more step behind you. Now you have lots of opportunities ahead of you! Keep up your good attitude, and everything will start to fall in place.


----------



## Neo

*Ruby*, congratulations on your divorce!!!!! What a relief, this is finally done! I am truly so happy for you, and can only imagine how you must feel. Now you can finally move on, and while your ex remains the father of your daughters, that's all he is now, nothing to do with you . So, how are you celebrating ?

And thank you, I had a really good time with my parents! I only get to see them once or twice a year at most (this time it had been a year!), so I've learned to really cherish and appreciate those visits. But still, it's good to be home 

*Cmg*, I don't think you need to worry about recommending the Hana hairdryer! First, it was *Ruby's* find in the first place, so it's all her fault, ah, thanks to her, lol . But second, and most importantly, it's just such a fantastic hairdryer!!!! My hair still looks great today!!! But I'm like *Ruby*, and would be curious to learn more about the Hana Shine Shield and how you all use it. I am so happy with how my hair looked yesterday and simply using my Orofluido, that I'm not really tempted in even trying the Bio Silk of Hana Shine Shield I got among my goodies 

*SN*, I was actually pleasantly surprised everybody had missed that, lol 

I walked out with the Sweetie Drops Bracelet dangling from my wrist  I really like it worn alone, but also stacked with another bracelet (a leather cord thinggie I got a while ago for a few bucks on the street ). As you can see, Neo insisted once again to be in the pictures too ...



















And with my leather bracelet:










I have to say that I was quite impressed with the store itself. Very classy, and they offer you home made iced lemonade served in champagne glasses while you shop, which I thought was a nice touch! I was also happy to be able to look at the items before buying, as all did not look as nice as I thought they would (did not love the Effervescence ring for example, but really liked the rest of the Effervescence collection), and some looked better in real . I'm afraid I will be back at that store... Rally liked all those friendship bracelets !!!!!


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, so happy to hear you love the hairdryer, too! It makes me that much more excited to try it!
Beautiful Links of London purchase! And beautiful Neo! 

*SN*, yay!! When are you scheduled to receive yours?

*Kindy Lu*, welcome! And congratulations on your Hana watch! When is yours supposed to arrive?

*Ruby*, congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you! I can only imagine that it must feel like this huge burden has been lifted from your shoulders. Here's hoping it's all good things for you and your daughters moving forward!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> *Ruby*, congratulations on your divorce!!!!! What a relief, this is finally done! I am truly so happy for you, and can only imagine how you must feel. Now you can finally move on, and while your ex remains the father of your daughters, that's all he is now, nothing to do with you . So, how are you celebrating ?
> 
> And thank you, I had a really good time with my parents! I only get to see them once or twice a year at most (this time it had been a year!), so I've learned to really cherish and appreciate those visits. But still, it's good to be home
> 
> *Cmg*, I don't think you need to worry about recommending the Hana hairdryer! First, it was *Ruby's* find in the first place, so it's all her fault, ah, thanks to her, lol . But second, and most importantly, it's just such a fantastic hairdryer!!!! My hair still looks great today!!! But I'm like *Ruby*, and would be curious to learn more about the Hana Shine Shield and how you all use it. I am so happy with how my hair looked yesterday and simply using my Orofluido, that I'm not really tempted in even trying the Bio Silk of Hana Shine Shield I got among my goodies
> 
> *SN*, I was actually pleasantly surprised everybody had missed that, lol
> 
> I walked out with the Sweetie Drops Bracelet dangling from my wrist  I really like it worn alone, but also stacked with another bracelet (a leather cord thinggie I got a while ago for a few bucks on the street ). As you can see, Neo insisted once again to be in the pictures too ...
> 
> I have to say that I was quite impressed with the store itself. Very classy, and they offer you home made iced lemonade served in champagne glasses while you shop, which I thought was a nice touch! I was also happy to be able to look at the items before buying, as all did not look as nice as I thought they would (did not love the Effervescence ring for example, but really liked the rest of the Effervescence collection), and some looked better in real . I'm afraid I will be back at that store... Rally liked all those friendship bracelets !!!!!


 We didn't miss it, we were just giving you a bit to post pictures before we started nagging. That bracelet is cute!!!


----------



## Ruby296

Thank you, *Neo, Jane & AddieLove* for your continued support & encouragement! I haven't gone too crazy marking this step but I did meet a couple of dear friends for a celebratory lunch this weekend. *Neo*, your bracelet is gorgeous! I wear tiny earrings and I'm bad w/necklaces (I tend to break the chains), so bracelets are my "thing". I've got a few unique gold cuffs that I've worn over the years and I'm always on the lookout for other bracelets to add to my collection. Enjoy wearing it, it looks great alone and w/your leather one


----------



## Kindy Lu

AddieLove said:


> *Neo*, so happy to hear you love the hairdryer, too! It makes me that much more excited to try it!
> Beautiful Links of London purchase! And beautiful Neo!
> 
> *SN*, yay!! When are you scheduled to receive yours?
> 
> *Kindy Lu*, welcome! And congratulations on your Hana watch! When is yours supposed to arrive?
> 
> *Ruby*, congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you! I can only imagine that it must feel like this huge burden has been lifted from your shoulders. Here's hoping it's all good things for you and your daughters moving forward!


 Mine is suppose to arrive Wed. Aug 3. I,like some of the others have fine hair that retains water. So I'm excited to try it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I ordered on Saturday so I haven't received any shipment notification.....yet.


----------



## Neo

Thank you *AddieLove*, *cmg*, *Ruby* and *Cobbie*!!!

*Ruby*, I'm like you and don't really do necklaces (I only own one that I love but have never worn, lol)! I like bracelets, but don't have too many - I have a weakness for rings 

*Kindy Lu*, congratulations on your future Hana - be prepared to be blown away  Welcome to the thread !!!!


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, thanks. What saddens me most is that my daughters are innocent victims of all of this. To be honest I don't miss my ex at all, but I do wish he'd wake up and see what a horrible path he's chosen. I wish he'd get into recovery for his own sake, which would also benefit the girls. I cannot imagine how miserable he must be.

*Neo*, I like rings too! I had to have a couple re-sized after I lost all that weight last summer. My wedding & engagement rings are sitting in my safe deposit box now. They're beautiful, but hold no meaning anymore. I'm not really sure what I'll end up doing with them....Now, please tell me more about that bracelet!! Is is sterling silver? Is there a choice of metals? How many "drops" are there? Did you buy it in NYC? I'm contemplating a quick day trip one day soon and I would love to see in person too.


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, It takes what it takes to get into recovery.  I do know it takes desperation and that level of desperation is different for everyone.  You may have done your ex a big favor by ending the marriage and increasing his desperation.  You may never know how that has affected his path, but you did the absolute right thing for you and your daughters.  I would highly suggest Al Anon and Al A teen or Al a tot if they have them in your area even though you aren't married or living with him any longer.  Addiction is a terrible far reaching disease and those programs are wonderful, not in changing the addict, but in providing insight, education and support to make the changes you need to make.  It's a family disease.  You can help break the cycle by that kind of involvement.  If you havent't done so, I recommmend you try 6 to 8 meetings before you make any kind of judgment.  Addiction kills and you need all the resources you can muster for your own recovery and that of your children.  Yes, I said your own recovery and that of your children.  Addiction affects 1 in 4 in this country and very few get the help they really need to change.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.  I have worked in the field for 30 years, so if you ever want to chat, just let me me know.  The one great thing about addiction is that when people do enter recovery, they dramatically change in a very short time.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Wise words, Paula.

I've been using the It's a 10 shampoo and hair mask for several days now and my hair is so much improved that I'm tempted to cancel the hair dryer purchase if possible.  My hair is so much softer and smoother and way easier to dry just from the change in product.  I'm pretty amazed.


----------



## Ruby296

*Paula*, thank you so much. I agree with you and I so appreciate what you've shared here. My ex is deeply in denial (as is his family) that anything is "wrong". I find that astounding but my reality is clearly very different from his/theirs. I did go to quite a few Al-Anon meetings last summer/fall and for me it wasn't helpful. It may have been that particular groups' composition, I don't know. I didn't feel I could relate to anyone there (mostly women). If I had found just one person I probably would gave continued attending but I did stop after maybe 10 meetings. Is there such a group as Al-a-tot/Al-a-kid? I have a wonderful therapist who has helped me tremendously & my daughters see the school social worker weekly. But I agree that they need more. That is another battle I'm fighting w/the ex. I may pm you, thank you again.


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> Yes, my return label and the invoice says Newtown Square, PA. I can't wait to see what both of your boxes have in them.


Ohhh, if I order one, I'll have it in no time! You ladies are killing me with this hair dryer. I'm getting ready to cut my hair off again because of how long it takes me to dry it (leading to me walking around with wet/air dried hair that looks awful), but if I got this hair dryer, that wouldn't be an issue it seems.... I can not spend that much on a hair dryer... I can not spend that much on a hair dryer... Aggggggg!!! I think my husband, after seeing my many purchases, would seriously have me committed, but it sounds like it's worth every penny!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm wondering if the reason it dries hair so quickly is because it is 2300 watts.  That is one really hot dryer when you are used to one that is 1300 or 1800, etc.


----------



## corkyb

Anne Marie, I believe I ordered on Thursday, it shipped on Friday and I am expecting it today.  As a matter of fact, I need to go check online where it is.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> Ya' think?
> 
> *Hudsonam*, they're killing me too.


Yep...but you know what? My old Babyliss Pro is 2000 watts so why do I really need this dryer.


----------



## Jane917

I just discovered this new makeup review site mentioned in the Seattle Times today. I immediately thought of all of you. Here is a link to join.

http://www.bloom.com/invite/22347


----------



## corkyb

Rescued from Page 3, AGAIN!
Well, my Hana came today.  I didn't get home til quite late and then was running around the house madly and forgot to open it.  All my stuff is purple.  I think Whoopsie is black.  Very pretty.  Huge bottle of shampoo.  However, I ordered and paid for a bottle of the Hana Shine stuff and it says they sent two and one was a gift.  I only got one though.  So , SIGH, I am going to have to call them.  
Will let you all know how I like it in the morning.  After reading the wattage, I'm a bit afraid of burning myself   The salons always put their dryers on too hot for my scalp and I have to tell them to turn it down.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Oh no corkyb!  Hopefully their customer service will fix the missing bottle of shine shield asap...

The high heat on my hana does not feel as hot as it did with my old dryer (it was an 1800w), but there are multiple temp settings so maybe medium will work for you if high is too high.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Corky, as they say down  here in the south - "you ain't right!"     How can you get a box of goodies including a fabulous blow dryer, woopsie, and countless other things and forget to open it!?!  

So, how did it do?

(edited to add - I hope all my stuff is purple because ....have I ever mention that I hate pink?  well, now I have.  I don't do pink.  )


----------



## Jen

So I guess other than the Hanas everyone else is on smackdown too, huh?  Well, I think I'm off of smackdown, I was really good for a week or two.  Luckily for me I don't have much that I want to buy!  That's a switch!  

I also don't do pink.  I love purple though!  My home office (I call it my woman cave) is accented with purple!  As a redhead I think it's against all rules to have anything or wear anything pink.  
Pink makes me think of Victoria.  I do wish she'd check in!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, I wish Victoria would check in too...along with Julip!


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Rescued from Page 3, AGAIN!
> Well, my Hana came today. I didn't get home til quite late and then was running around the house madly and forgot to open it. All my stuff is purple. I think Whoopsie is black. Very pretty. Huge bottle of shampoo. However, I ordered and paid for a bottle of the Hana Shine stuff and it says they sent two and one was a gift. I only got one though. So , SIGH, I am going to have to call them.
> Will let you all know how I like it in the morning. After reading the wattage, I'm a bit afraid of burning myself  The salons always put their dryers on too hot for my scalp and I have to tell them to turn it down.


Sorry there was a glitch w/your order but I am sure they will make it right. I don't use the high heat setting, only medium and cold. The medium is perfect for drying my hair. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yeah, I worry about Victoria (and wouldn't mind hearing what shopping Julip has been up to lately either).  I've bought a few things lately. Some bath stuff from Lush (had a coupon) and a couple new shirts and some jewelry at Kohls yesterday.  They had some 70% off clearance stuff in every area...I got 2 necklaces at $4 each and 2 bathmats at $7.79 each.  I also had a 15% coupon so that helped too.


----------



## Jen

She DOES look great in pink! Look at that! I'm slightly more red than that, but not much. I also have sort of a similar complexion, I'm one of the lucky redheads that isn't all that fair or pale. I do burn, but I tan after. Most I talk to just burn then peel. 
Interesting.......but I still think it's stuck in my head there will be no pink!!

I'm really curious about these It's a 10 products you all keep talking about. What is so special about them? (Maybe I shouldn't ask....)

*cmg*, I love Kohls for just that reason!


----------



## Someone Nameless

It's A 10...I don't know what is so special about it other than how much it has improved my hair.


----------



## Addie

*Paula*, sorry to hear about the mess up with your order. I hope it gets fixed quickly! And I look forward to reading your thoughts on the dryer!

Well, I went to Ulta today and bought Urban Decay's 15th Anniversary eyeshadow palette.  I know. I really didn't need another eyeshadow palette. But it has 15 all new shades for $55! They're full-sized eyeshadows, too, so it's like paying $3.67/shade, which is crazy good. There are quite a few neutrals in the palette, which is why I picked it up. I'm not big on other colors for eyeshadow, but the ones that aren't neutral are pretty. I kept telling myself I didn't need the palette since I have the Naked palette, another palette, a few single eyeshadows and paint pots, but I'm weak. And it's LE! How could I turn away from it? *sigh*

Has anyone here ever tried the Mario Badescu Silver Powder? I bought it several weeks ago but only recently started using it regularly (every third day). I always have clogged pores on my nose. They never amount to anything but do annoy me. I take immense pleasure in using those nose strips. The silver powder really seems to clean them up, which helps shrink the pores. It took a few uses before I noticed a difference, but I do like it. I'm surprised because I really didn't think it would do a bit of good.


----------



## louiseb

louiseb said:


> I just recently ordered this
> http://www.drinkchoffy.com/
> (yum! brewed chocolate)
> 
> When it came the directions said the preferred way to brew it is with a french press, so today ordered this


I had my first cup today, and ohmygosh it was delicious! I added a touch of sweetener, no cream type product. It tastes like dark chocolate, has that almost bitter bite that good dark chocolate has. It smells amazing, the grounds as well as the finsihed product. I made it at work and lots were smelling and asking about it.  Will definitely put in a bigger order!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Did some shopping today...teavana tea and a pot warmer, 2 jackets, 2 shirts, and 4 tanks to go under jackets and button down shirts.  Got all the clothes for $80...good sales! Introduced mom to sephora


----------



## Neo

Nice one *cmg*!!! How did your mom like Sephora?

*Louiseb*, thank you so much for coming back and letting us know about the choffy .I have to admit that it's very intriguing - and tempting . But I'm already a hardcore tea addict, and spend so much on teas every month (that's almost all I ever drink, all day long, and including at meals), and so I'm reluctant to buy without trying. I wonder if they have places where they sell them ready-made, so one can try?

*Paula*, are you ever going to come back and tell us how you like your Hana?? Seriously!!!!! LOL  Did Misikko do good on your messed up order? Don't leave us hanging here, give us the news!!!!

I love mine more everyday, and my hair even more . No regrets whatsoever on that purchase! And while I've only been using it on medium heat (strongest power setting though), it's only because it's been so hot here. But the warmest heat setting does not feel too hot, I find, and will be loved this coming winter I'm sure 

Anybody else on Hana watch received theirs?

*Jen* and *SN* - I don't do pink either (*Jen*, are you surprised ??)!

Oh, and I'm not on smackdown anymore either, just bought less interesting stuff, like a whole bunch of tea, a Raspberry vinegar (really wanted to try), and a salad dressin shaker I've now had on my wish list for a year or so - it was time to indulge 

I too miss Victoria and Julip


----------



## candyisdandy

*Neo*, just wanted to pop in and say that I love your Links of London bracelet, and it sounds like they give awesome service at the store.

Also wanted to mention that I am totally jealous of everyone waiting for their new Hana dryers, and wish I was adding my name to the list .

*Addielove*, that MD Silver Powder sounds very interesting. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much *Candyisdandy*!!! I'm totally in love with my Links of London bracelet and am constantly playing with it and looking at it - and it's all your fault thanks to you !!!!! I had never even heard of that jeweler before - and I've obviously been missing out . Thank you so much for the introduction 

And I too am very intrigued by the MD Silver Powder, thank you for mentioning it *AddieLove* - my nose may just love you soon, lol. I have to go to CVS tomorrow anyway, and they seem to carry it - if they have it, I'll definitely pick it up! And congrats on the new palette


----------



## Addie

*louiseb*, glad to hear you liked your choffy!

*cmg*, nice purchases! Yes, how did your mom react to Sephora?

*Neo*, I haven't received my Hana yet (supposed to arrive Friday), but I do believe someone was supposed to get theirs today.

*Candyisdandy* and *Neo*, the Mario Badescu Silver Powder is a bit messy, just as a warning. It's this jar filled with white powder. To apply, I take a Q-tip, wet it, dip the Q-tip in the powder and then apply it to my nose (mixed with the water it creates a creamy-clay texture). I put on a thin layer, wait 10 minutes and then wash it off (sometimes takes a couple washes to remove all the white residue). I don't want the layer to be too thick because when it dries it'll start flaking off, but I don't want it too thin because I'm afraid it won't work. If you ladies start using it, I hope you see the results I do! I mean, it's not miraculous, but it works pretty darn well for me. And I don't have to use those strips as often, which makes me kind of sad because I do love using them.


----------



## cmg.sweet

The mall had one in jcp and a standalone one.  We went in the jcp one and she bought a sephora palette that they had on sale.  She had fun looking at stuff but was only interested in the palette.  When we got home she played with it and was impressed with the quality...now i wish i had gotten one too.

Then we went to the standalone one and she was a bit overwhelmed...but she really liked that they weren't pushy and the lady was great about giving me a sample that i asked for (iwanted to try that hourglass primer a few of you like).  She thought it was neat that you could try on stuff so she kept trying stuff on my arm.

She also saw some shampoo that i had bought for her and got onto me for spending so much on it...but she likes it so I'll probably buy her more and she can just get over it..she needs to get spoiled sometimes too.

I think she might still be a convert yet.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Page 3?    What has happened to all of you?

I'm waiting for my HANAair delivery.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I did get it (and the skins) and I like it a lot.  I haven't really tried to use it on my lap.  It works great for a table.  I'll try it in my lap this weekend.


----------



## candyisdandy

Neo said:


> Thank you so much *Candyisdandy*!!! I'm totally in love with my Links of London bracelet and am constantly playing with it and looking at it - and it's all your fault thanks to you !!!!! I had never even heard of that jeweler before - and I've obviously been missing out . Thank you so much for the introduction


*Neo*, happy to oblige! I'm looking forward to seeing your next purchase.

I've been receiving a lot of packages lately, but none too exciting: 168 different sized labels for my kids' stuff; kids' handmade snack/sandwich bags and also a few "wet bags" (for wet bathing suits and stuff); some "gold" stackable rings from Banana Republic, oh, and I also bought that Urban Decay eyeliner that you guys were talking about, and I really like it - it goes on so smoothly.

I'm hoping to get my delivery from Pur Minerals today for the "Day to Night Kit" http://www.purminerals.com/Day-to-Night-Kit. It was a good deal - $25 for $74 worth of product, plus free shipping.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My dryer came and I must say I'm extremely disappointed.  Upon taking the dryer out of the box, it had an awful noise.  I shook it a bit and it sounds like the entire insides are loose in the dryer and rattling around.  Upon further examination, they ARE!!!  I took off the little cap on the end that serves as a filter and sure enough, I can see the white plastic fan rolling around inside there, not attached to anything.

I plugged it in and it sounds like an electric drill.  It's awful.  I've called customer support and left my number for them to call me back.  I can't imagine how this could have happened but I'm not sure if I want another dryer like this.  A dryer this expensive shouldn't have all the parts loose and floating around surely.

All of my 'stuff' inside the box was purple and a black woopsie.  I'd say this is a BIG woopsie.


----------



## Neo

Oh no *SN*, what a disappointment!!!! I am so sorry this happened to you 

I hope Misikko gets back to you fast and makes good on this - for what it's worth, my hairdryer makes no rattling sound whatsoever, and nothing seems to be loose - so I'm sure it's not the norm. Not that it's a consolation when you got the lemon (and trust me, I know: I got a bad K3 when they first came out and everybody was raving about how great it was ).

Please let us know how CS reacts!


----------



## Ruby296

*SN*, that is terrible! I'm so sorry yours arrived in that shape  Sounds like your box must have really gotten tossed around by UPS or something. I can't imagine Misikko sending out such an obviously defective hairdryer. I hope they fix this ASAP. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you Neo and Ruby. The box looked fine plus everything else in the box was in OK shape. I can't imagine. I shook it while talking to her on the phone and she immediately said there was definitely something wrong. They are sending me a prepaid return label and said they would ship out another dryer. I was hesitant to get another dryer after this since it was such an expensive dryer. Are all fans in dryers plastic? That seems cheap for something that costs so much.

However, one thing was a hit.

She was checking out Woopsie!









Then while I was checking out the dryer, I looked and she was rolling in the floor holding Woopsie.


----------



## Neo

Oooh, how cute  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Definitely a hit   

I was hoping Neo would love Woopsie, but mine doesn't smile, and so he actually completely ignores it - no love there  

I'm glad you are taking the chance of another try with the dryer  . Honestly, I'm so glad I got it, I kind of look as much forward to drying my hair every morning now, as I do to using my Beast - and you know how much that is saying!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I do LOVE the Beast and I love the LY powder brush.  The other LY brush I can take or leave.  Not wild about it.  I like a big kabuki better.

I suppose it will be another week before I find out how much I like the dryer.  I wonder if I'll get all the junk again!  LOL


----------



## hsuthard

I just got back yesterday from our month long vacation in Hawaii. After some sleep, I took a shower, washed my hair, and man oh man have I missed my Moroccan Oil! I should have taken some with me. My hair feels so much nicer than it has in thirty days. On the down side, I also blew dry my hair for the first time in a month. But it wasn't that bad with my new BabyLiss drier.

My house smelled awful when we walked in the door, all the stagnant air and lack of circulation mostly I think. Any recommendations on air purifiers or odor eliminating gadgets? I plugged in new Yankee Candle air fresheners and lit some candles. It's helping but now I'm worried there's an underlying smell that I've just gotten used to and don't notice anymore.

Oh, and while in Hawaii I visited Sephora a few times and picked up some fun UD eyeliners. They really do make the best ones. I'm really tempted to get a more vivid color, I'd like something a little brighter. I ended up with Stash and Binge, and a Peacock liner from Stila as well.
























In the bag I also got a sample of Clinique Pore Eliminator that had a really interesting texture to it. I want to try it again at home and see how it holds up to humidity, it was intriguing.

Oh, and I also found the most adorable iPad case! I love it!!









I'm very happy to be home and ready to receive some boxes again!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Someone Nameless said:


> My dryer came and I must say I'm extremely disappointed. Upon taking the dryer out of the box, it had an awful noise. I shook it a bit and it sounds like the entire insides are loose in the dryer and rattling around. Upon further examination, they ARE!!! I took off the little cap on the end that serves as a filter and sure enough, I can see the white plastic fan rolling around inside there, not attached to anything.
> 
> I plugged it in and it sounds like an electric drill. It's awful. I've called customer support and left my number for them to call me back. I can't imagine how this could have happened but I'm not sure if I want another dryer like this. A dryer this expensive shouldn't have all the parts loose and floating around surely.
> 
> All of my 'stuff' inside the box was purple and a black woopsie. I'd say this is a BIG woopsie.


oh no, i hope they get back to you soon and make it right.


----------



## Addie

*SN*, so sorry to hear that! I got my dryer today, but I haven't turned it on yet. I didn't even think to until my next shower. I'm going to give it a try right now, though. I hope your replacement dryer is in perfect condition!

So cute! I took my brown Woopsie (now named Jefferson Starship) out, and Addie gave me a look that said, "This is obviously mine." I'm going to have to really watch her when she plays with it, though, because she keeps trying to eat his eyes.

*Hsuthard*, welcome back! Oh, a month in Hawaii sounds like heaven! That iPad case is so cute!

So here's what came with my dryer: one of those night sleeping masks, roses, that heat-resistant pad thing you can place and keep your hair straightener in/on, a tin box (I think it's what they pack their hair straightener in), two sets of hand sanitizer and emery boards, Hana Shine, a full-sized bottle of Keratin Complex Shampoo (I gave this to mom because it's for colour-treated hair), Jefferson Starship, an eyelash curler and I think that was it. Oh, and everything was purple. I would have been perfectly happy with pink, but I'm very happy with purple.


----------



## skyblue

Wow, I got busy, then got sucked into the *tea thread* and have neglected my favorite Accessories thread! 

*SN*, too funny with your puppy! It made me smile! How's hubby doing?

*Hsuthard*, hubby's new office had some odor issues and we tried the Fresh Wave fresheners. It's a little tub of crystals and it helped A LOT! LOVE the iPad cover! I love to travel, and Hawaii is a fab destination!

*Cobbie*, how are you liking your iPad? I got an iPhone a month ago and am now a total Mac gal: iMac, iPad and iPhone! Love, love, love my gadgets! 

*Neo*, I am a bracelet lover and your new Links of London bracelet is divine!

*cmg*, how nice of you to take your mom to Sephora!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Besides the dryer I got Woopsie, two sets of the hand sanitizer/emery boards, a round brush (entirely too large for my hair), eyelash curler, purple roses (what's up with them?  I think they may be scented so maybe they are for drawers), the heat resistant pouch for a flat iron, a full size Corioliss leave in protection mist (for hair) and the Hana shine shield.

Oh, and most of that was in a metal flat iron box.  No flat iron but the box.  That was weird.

I also recommend the Fresh Wave stuff.  It's great.  I did learn a lesson about leaving and not leaving air running or something circulating.  Someone I work with was gone and left everything turned off completely.  When they came home everything was covered in mold.  It was awful!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, hubby is doing OK.  We saw the oncologist today and he is responding to treatment but I was a little disappointed that he had not made much progress since a month ago.

Which plan did you get with your iPhone?  I've considered switching but now they don't have the unlimited data plans anymore and I'm not sure how much data I use and what the cost would be.  I use my phone a LOT....more for internet, etc than talking.


----------



## hsuthard

SN and Skyblue, thanks for the Fresh Wave recommendation. I saw that at Bed Bath and Beyond but was unsure how useful it would be. We did think learn from prior expenses and had the water shut off completely, but I suspect the smell is from the insulation, which we cant'd do much about. 

Neo, I am now IN LOVE with the Links of London stuff. I had never noticed them before, now I can't get them out of my head!

CMG, I hope you get your new drier quickly, that stinks.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, that is the plan for the phone.  What is your data plan?


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Skyblue*! I have to admit that I'm quite enamored with my new bracelet myself, and can't take it off and keep on worrying at the little beads, lol

*Hshuthard*: I know!!!! It's all thanks to *Candyisdandy* . I had never heard of them before either, but once I started looking at their website, I couldn't stay away and obsessed about their stuff for 3 weeks, until I could finally make it to one of their stores. I feel much better now that I got my bracelet, but I already know that I will be back for more at some point ... And welcome back !!!! One whole month in Hawaii, lucky you!!!!!!!!

*SN*, I knave the 2 GB data plan on my iPhone, and have yet to ever use it up over a period of a month, even though I'm cnstantly checking my email and on the Internet. But at home and work I'm on wifi, and for all the rest of the time it seems to be enough. Even when I went to Hawaii for a couple of weeks, with no wifi and constantly using my phone (also skyped with my parents and brother almost daily and stuff), I never even came close!

*AddieLove*, yaaayyyyy on your Hana!!! I hope it's alright, and can't wait for you to try it and hear from you how you like it


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, I am glad to hear hubby is responding to treatment. I will pray for continued healing.

I have an unlimited data plan with Verizon that is grandfathered in. I use it constantly for work and pleasure. It completely trumps my old Blackberry!

*Neo*, I will not look at that website! . No Hana's either! 

*Cobbie*, I knew you would LOVE your iPad! Don't even hesitate to get the iPhone!


----------



## Addie

*Skyblue*, I know how that goes.  Glad to see you've joined the tea thread!

*SN*, glad to hear your hubby is doing okay. I hope he makes much more progress this next month.

Well, I just turned on my hairdryer, and everything seems to be in working order. Wow is it strong! The low air flow setting is stronger than my old Conair on high. And the Hana is actually lighter. I was totally confused by the cold shot button and the red and blue coloured switches. I thought the blue switch had something to do with the cold shot.  It took me a second, but I think I've got it all figured out now. I'm excited to try it out!


----------



## candyisdandy

hsuthard said:


> My house smelled awful when we walked in the door, all the stagnant air and lack of circulation mostly I think. Any recommendations on air purifiers or odor eliminating gadgets? I plugged in new Yankee Candle air fresheners and lit some candles. It's helping but now I'm worried there's an underlying smell that I've just gotten used to and don't notice anymore.


*hsuthard*, have you ever heard of/tried the Lampe Berger products? Here is a link: http://www.lampeberger.us/world-of-lampe-berger/lampe-berger-more-than-a-century-of-innovation/lampe-berger-more-than-a-century-of-innovation/ They won't mask the smell; they are supposed to purify the air, and are not obnoxious like some of those plug-ins/room sprays, etc. can be. And they have the most beautiful choices in the bottles - if you decide to get one, you will have a hard time choosing!

On a separate note, Hawaii is my dream vacation spot (and by "dream" I mean that I dream of one day going there), and I am so jealous that you got to spend a month there! Actually, I always tell my husband that my dream vacation spots all end in "i", as in Hawaii, Tahiti, Fiji.... . Well, I can dream, and in the meantime, we are going to Cancun in the fall - doesn't end in an "i" but at least it has sun, surf, and sand.


----------



## hsuthard

candyisdandy said:


> *hsuthard*, have you ever heard of/tried the Lampe Berger products? Here is a link: http://www.lampeberger.us/world-of-lampe-berger/lampe-berger-more-than-a-century-of-innovation/lampe-berger-more-than-a-century-of-innovation/ They won't mask the smell; they are supposed to purify the air, and are not obnoxious like some of those plug-ins/room sprays, etc. can be. And they have the most beautiful choices in the bottles - if you decide to get one, you will have a hard time choosing!
> 
> On a separate note, Hawaii is my dream vacation spot (and by "dream" I mean that I dream of one day going there), and I am so jealous that you got to spend a month there! Actually, I always tell my husband that my dream vacation spots all end in "i", as in Hawaii, Tahiti, Fiji.... . Well, I can dream, and in the meantime, we are going to Cancun in the fall - doesn't end in an "i" but at least it has sun, surf, and sand.


Candy, be still my heart! I am now obsessed with the lamp Berger line. I hope to visit a local store today that carries their stuff. The first lamp I picked was $1000 and unbelievably gorgeous!! Hopefully I can find something more in the spontaneous purchase price point, ooh la la!


----------



## Kindy Lu

Someone Nameless said:


> Besides the dryer I got Woopsie, two sets of the hand sanitizer/emery boards, a round brush (entirely too large for my hair), eyelash curler, purple roses (what's up with them? I think they may be scented so maybe they are for drawers), the heat resistant pouch for a flat iron, a full size Corioliss leave in protection mist (for hair) and the Hana shine shield.
> 
> Oh, and most of that was in a metal flat iron box. No flat iron but the box. That was weird.
> 
> I also recommend the Fresh Wave stuff. It's great. I did learn a lesson about leaving and not leaving air running or something circulating. Someone I work with was gone and left everything turned off completely. When they came home everything was covered in mold. It was awful!!!


 Hi, I received my hana dryer on Wed. I must say it does dry my hair faster. I received the same things as Someone Nameless except I got Paul Mitchell shampoo instead of the Corioliss leave in protection mist . So far I am pleased with the dryer.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, thank you for that data information.  I may switch eventually.

I am typing from my Zagg keyboard on my lap.  It is possible as long as you keep your legs uncrossed so that you have a flat surface.  The hardest part to get used to is that the keys are smaller (it's not a full size keyboard as you know).  To me it is easier than typing on the iPad itself.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes but Kindy Lou, are you THRILLED with the dryer?  Who else got one?  Please check in.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Cobbie, thank you for that data information. I may switch eventually.
> 
> I am typing from my Zagg keyboard on my lap. It is possible as long as you keep your legs uncrossed so that you have a flat surface. The hardest part to get used to is that the keys are smaller (it's not a full size keyboard as you know). To me it is easier than typing on the iPad itself.


I did a test run on a Zagg keyboard at Best Buy and didn't like the small keys. It felt awkward to me. I really wanted to like it...


----------



## candyisdandy

hsuthard said:


> Candy, be still my heart! I am now obsessed with the lamp Berger line. I hope to visit a local store today that carries their stuff. The first lamp I picked was $1000 and unbelievably gorgeous!! Hopefully I can find something more in the spontaneous purchase price point, ooh la la!


LOL *hsuthard*! Did you find one you liked, and that was priced reasonably? There are so many choices. After I referenced that link for you, I of course started checking it out for myself and the one I loved was the one with the rocks all stacked up (can't remember what it's called) and I think it was about $1300! I figured it must be a typo, so clicked back and searched it out again, and sure enough, that was the price. I hope you found one, and if so, let us know what you think.


----------



## hudsonam

You all are still tempting me with that dryer! 

Over the weekend my sister-in-law got me into a store that carries Vera Bradley and while I had no intention of buying anything, I ended up with the Hipster in Safari Sunset. I must say, I love it! I needed a new cross body bag, and this one is great. I love the color much more in person than I did online. - http://www.verabradley.com/product/Hipster/1001054/defaultColor/Happy+Snails/p/1001054.uts?fromSearch=1

I also ordered two Aquis towels from Amazon. Maybe that will help dry my hair faster and curb my desire/need/want for the super powered hair dryer.


----------



## PMartelly

my amazing steampunk necklace!


----------



## PMartelly

Cobbie said:


> *hudsonam*, pretty VB bag. Looks comfy. I'll have to check some out.
> 
> *Parrisha*, your Steampunk necklace is sooo cute. Makes me smile. I know you'll get lots of compliments. I don't remember seeing you here before so - Welcome!


Thanks for the welcome!  and yes, that was my first post in this thread. I was so excited to see it so I could share with everyone. haha =] The necklace makes me smile too. Btw, LOVING the shower cap! Too cute!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> I recently bought this shower cap and love it. It's just the right size and the elastic feels snug but not tight.
> 
> [


Boy, this sure beats the utilitarian variety I pick up at hotels!


----------



## Neo

For Those still on the fence concerning the Hana hairdryer: for the next 6 hours, Misikko has a coupon for $30 off any order of $118 or more. Use coupon code MONDAY30 

*Hudsonam*, I've been using my new Aquis towel for the past few days and really like it. But the Hana is better . Congratulations on your new purse! I love getting a new purse (don't we know, lol) and re-organizing everything - just so satisfying 

Cute shower cap *Cobbie*!!!!!

*Parisha*, welcome to the AA thread ! Your necklace is adorable!

I totally wanted to shop this week-end, but realized that there was really nothing that I needed or wanted . So I just ordered some soap from Isabella ...


----------



## Ruby296

*Parisha*, welcome to the fun, but dangerous AA thread!! Love your necklace too!!

I was just about to post the Misikko code but *Neo* beat me to it. For those on the fence now is a good time to try w/that discount. I'm so glad I caved. Does anyone know if the back round part w/the mesh comes off for cleaning? I tried to unscrew it but it didn't move & I didn't want to break it.
Also, I remember the *Steamcream* discussion a while back and wondering if those that bought can tell me if there's a US supplier. I think I want to try it but would prefer to order domestically for quicker/cheaper shipping purposes. TIA!


----------



## Neo

Ruby296 said:


> I was just about to post the Misikko code but *Neo* beat me to it. For those on the fence now is a good time to try w/that discount. I'm so glad I caved. Does anyone know if the back round part w/the mesh comes off for cleaning? I tried to unscrew it but it didn't move & I didn't want to break it.


LOL *Ruby* - great minds and all ...

Funny you should ask: I tried the same thing on the back of my Hana yesterday . I didn't really dare force it, but then I remembered reading that *SN* had opened hers to see that the fan was loose (and made of plastic), and so I went at it a bit more forcefully. And so now I can confirm that yes, it opens - and recloses without any problem at all! I found it reassuring, as I know I will want to/need to clean it at some point too.

I have to say that like you, I'm really glad I got mine! It's truly a pleasure using it every morning (so fast!!!!), and finding that I now have a great hair day EVERY day  OK, I would have preferred getting it with a $30 discount, but oh well


----------



## hsuthard

I saw this in the mall this weekend, it's a great deal if you need to spend $50 at Trade Secret on anything. That's a lot of shampoo!


----------



## corkyb

Ok, ladies, here I am to report on the Hana.  I didn't use it right away as I only wash my hair about twice a week and was concerned that I wouldn't use it enough.  I LOVE it though! I, too, got $30 off and it made it much more affordable.  My hair is so shiny with the dryer and the Hana Shine Shield or whatever it's called.  Nice stuff.  I did call Hana because I had ordered a Shine Shield and I knew I should have gotten one in the package.  Well, the CS representative told me that it was only a 2 oz bottle that was in the package.  I told her I didn't receive a 2 oz bottle, only the 6 oz and it looked like I had been charged for the 6 oz, correctly, but I wanted my 2 oz also.  

Today, a Missako package was at my door.  I got lip gloss, shimmer pencil, more emory boards and anti bacterial stuff, and pink roses, and a SIX oz bottle of Hana Shine Shield and ANOTHER WHOOPSIE, this one camel colored.  I gave it to Cali since the cute pictures on here of sharing with your pets.  She went BONKERS and likes it better than her new favorite toy that she got at the groomers this weekend.  It's similar in feel to that, so I didn't think she would go so nuts about it since it does not squeak.  But she did and I had to literally tear it away from her.  She only weighs five lbs, but can make mincemeat out of anything she decides to chew and I am afraid of the eyes coming off.  She chased me for it and was very demanding.  

So all in all, I was thinking the dryer was an exorbitant expense, but I do like it very much.  
And I'm so happy to have two six oz bottles of shine shield.  Did you all get a six oz one or a little 2 oz one?  Just wondering if the CS rep told me the truth or not.

Paula


----------



## corkyb

PMartelly said:


> my amazing steampunk necklace!


Love your necklace! Welcome.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Paula, I ordered the large Shine Shield (and paid for it) and that's what I got.   I didn't get a list of what the free stuff was supposed to be in the box, so how is it you knew you were supposed to get another one in addition to the one you bought?


----------



## Neo

Yaayyy *Paula*!!! So happy you like your new hairdryer!!!!! Isn't it fantastic? And I use it every day, so you can imagine what a difference it makes in my life, lol.

*SN*, I didn't order the Hana Shine Shield and got a free 2oz sample of it in my package (along with a full sized bottle of BioSilk and Paul Mitchell Shine and Spray). I haven't even tried it yet, I'm so happy with just using the hairdryer and my Orofluido Oil!

Which reminds me: *Paula*, did you ever receive your Orofluido? If yes, how do you like it?


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> Paula, I ordered the large Shine Shield (and paid for it) and that's what I got. I didn't get a list of what the free stuff was supposed to be in the box, so how is it you knew you were supposed to get another one in addition to the one you bought?


Because everyone talked about getting one when they first got their dryer as part of the things they received with it. So I figured I should have gotten one also, Besides my packing slip showed two Shine SHields, it looked like one as a gift and one was a charge. That's the original reason I called. But she said I was reading that wrong. That's when I said my friends received a Shine SHield as part of their gift package and I did not. She said I should have received a 2 oz bottle, but I didn't. So she said she would send me another six oz. bottle, which I thought was pretty nice.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Paula, I'm so glad you like it.  I've been giving my hair a break and air drying it this weekend and I kinda miss it...


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> For Those still on the fence concerning the Hana hairdryer: for the next 6 hours, Misikko has a coupon for $30 off any order of $118 or more. Use coupon code MONDAY30
> 
> *Hudsonam*, I've been using my new Aquis towel for the past few days and really like it. But the Hana is better . Congratulations on your new purse! I love getting a new purse (don't we know, lol) and re-organizing everything - just so satisfying
> 
> Cute shower cap *Cobbie*!!!!!
> 
> *Parisha*, welcome to the AA thread ! Your necklace is adorable!
> 
> I totally wanted to shop this week-end, but realized that there was really nothing that I needed or wanted . So I just ordered some soap from Isabella ...


Evil evil enablers you all are!!! I can't believe it but I just ordered the hair dryer. I can't wait!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cobbie said:


> I recently bought this shower cap and love it. It's just the right size and the elastic feels snug but not tight.
> 
> [


Thanks...now the sassy stripes one is on the way to me...


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> Evil evil enablers you all are!!! I can't believe it but I just ordered the hair dryer. I can't wait!!


Yaaayyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I was tempted by the Sassy Stripes until I remembered that every time I get in the shower I wash my hair.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Someone Nameless said:


> I was tempted by the Sassy Stripes until I remembered that every time I get in the shower I wash my hair.


And I gave into temptation. Sigh. At least it's under $10!


----------



## corkyb

Neo, I did receive it just fairly recently and I think I like it.  I am confused, though, about when to use it.  Do you use it on wet hair like the Morroccan oil or do you use it on already styled hair for a shine?  Today I used it wet after shampooing with no conditioner and left it in, then used the Shine Shield.  I have also tried it dry to just fluff up m y hair a bit.  Not sure of what is doing what anymore, I have so many new products.  Same for my face!


----------



## corkyb

cmg.sweet said:


> Thanks...now the sassy stripes one is on the way to me...


And me too.


----------



## candyisdandy

Ladies: please, please, please - I'm begging you - stop talking about the Hana dryer and showing pictures of your Woopsies!   I can feel myself caving, and tonight I even went and looked at the Misikko website.  This is a slippery slope, but I'm trying to stay strong.   

On a much cheaper note, I have to tell all of you to run out to the drugstore and buy Revlon's new Crazy SHINE nail buffer.  I got one last week, and it is the best nail product I think I've ever had.  I showed my girlfriends my nails when we were out after I'd buffed them up, and they thought I was wearing clear polish.  It's seriously amazing, and the best part is that it's under $5.00!


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks *Neo* for sharing that the back of the Hana does indeed come off!

*Paula*, so glad to hear you like your Hana too. I did receive the small 2 oz bottle of Shine Shield in my package as well but haven't tried it yet. Still considering the Orofluido....

Yay *Hudsonam*, you ordered a Hana too!! I think you will love it 

*candyisdandy*, I admire your tremendous willpower in not ordering the Hana yet....
And, thanks to you (insert evil grin), I am still seriously considering a Links of London bracelet, which I absolutely don't *need*!!!


----------



## Vet

PMartelly said:


> my amazing steampunk necklace!


Cute necklace! It reminds me of the tin man in The Wizard of Oz. Welcome!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Someone Nameless said:


> I was tempted by the Sassy Stripes until I remembered that every time I get in the shower I wash my hair.


I do too, but I try to put it up when I take a bath and aren't planning to wash it and when I use my parents' jacuzzi...And I figured for under $10 I could afford somethibg cute instead of hotel "freebies"


----------



## Jen

I step away for a few days and everyone is buying Hanas! If I dried my hair I know I'd already have one!

*candyisdandy*, just get it  !! And I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but be sure not to use that nail buffer too often. It's making your nails that shiny because it's taking off the top layer!! I used to use them ALL the time until I found that out. Now I just do it occassionally.



PMartelly said:


> my amazing steampunk necklace!


LOVE this! Totally something I'd wear. Welcome to the enablers group  !!

I haven't been doing a ton of buying, surprising I know! I did place a Sephora order for some replacements, but nothing exciting. I also ordered some more tea, but that's also not very exciting!


----------



## skyblue

You ladies and those *Hanas*! I *WILL NOT* look at that website!  I have been trying to let my hair air dry as much as I can this summer, which means lots of up dos and pony tails!

I have been using some Origins products that I really like. One is the Plantscription. I use it in the morning after my moisturizer. The other is the Weil Mega Mushroom Skin Relief for the body. Great products.

I am also enjoying my Teavana tea prepared in my Perfect Tea Maker. YUM!


----------



## Jen

I bought some Bio Silk silk therapy shampoo and conditioner at TJ Maxx awhile back, I've always wanted to try it but it's so expensive. Seeing it there at 50% of I decided to try it, and opened them today. My hair looks fantastic! It's yet another thing that I wish I never would have tried, I was perfectly happy with my Pantene.

Speaking of things I knew I should have stayed away from.....*skyblue*, I know it's the wrong thread but I'm so happy you love the perfect teamaker!!! I use it almost exclusively at home, it's so great. I stick with the cast iron pot at work mostly. I am really enjoying stepping into the loose tea world! I have another shipment coming today. I knew I was going to get hooked on it! It IS just like coffee - once you try the good stuff it's really hard to go back.


----------



## CavMom

OK enablers ladies I need your help: my DD bumped her head and needed stitches in her eyebrow - she is worried about the scar so asked me about eyebrow pencils and concealer.

After all the great recommendations I have found here I KNOW I have come to the right place.

Thanks!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> I bought some Bio Silk silk therapy shampoo and conditioner at TJ Maxx awhile back, I've always wanted to try it but it's so expensive. Seeing it there at 50% of I decided to try it, and opened them today. My hair looks fantastic! It's yet another thing that I wish I never would have tried, I was perfectly happy with my Pantene.
> 
> Speaking of things I knew I should have stayed away from.....*skyblue*, I know it's the wrong thread but I'm so happy you love the perfect teamaker!!! I use it almost exclusively at home, it's so great. I stick with the cast iron pot at work mostly. I am really enjoying stepping into the loose tea world! I have another shipment coming today. I knew I was going to get hooked on it! It IS just like coffee - once you try the good stuff it's really hard to go back.
> 
> *Jen*, I hear you!! I love coffee! What am I doing in a* TEA THREAD*  That teamaker is so fun and superbly functional! I make a giant glass of iced Youthberry tea 'easy peasy'!  Now I can order online from Teavana with confidence. I have never liked tea because it is bitter, and this tea is smooth and refreshing! Do you drink other fruity teas? Enable me!


----------



## Someone Nameless

For those of you that liked the Links of London Friendship bracelets, check this out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/_W0QQitemZ260833083538QQcmdZViewItem?var=&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> For those of you that liked the Links of London Friendship bracelets, check this out.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/_W0QQitemZ260833083538QQcmdZViewItem?var=&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


So do all the accessories gals get a bracelet as a sign of solidarity? LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sounds like a plan to me.  They are 'friendship' bracelets after all.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> I'm in.....


That's my girl.


----------



## Someone Nameless

By the way, I can't wait to see what all I get with this next Hanna dryer.  Did any of you happen to notice the weight when you tracked your shipment?  Mine was 4 pounds.  The replacement dryer says it is 7 pounds.  Maybe it's a bigger monkey.  This woopsie we got was pretty scrawny.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> I'm in.....


Me too!

*Jen*, were you the enabler who posted about the Zealand Azteca flip flops? 
I went to The Walking Company website a while ago and they were sold out of my size but noticed they had a store in one of the malls in Albany. I stopped on Saturday on my way to Boston and they had them! They are *SO* comfortable!!! I want to thank you for sharing this find! I got another pair w/the same squishy sole but the neoprene straps. Both are heavenly


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, where are you from again?  I know you told me but I forgot.  I live in Delmar, right outside of Albany.


----------



## Jen

Ruby296 said:


> Me too!
> 
> *Jen*, were you the enabler who posted about the Zealand Azteca flip flops?
> I went to The Walking Company website a while ago and they were sold out of my size but noticed they had a store in one of the malls in Albany. I stopped on Saturday on my way to Boston and they had them! They are *SO* comfortable!!! I want to thank you for sharing this find! I got another pair w/the same squishy sole but the neoprene straps. Both are heavenly


YES, that was me! I'm so happy you found them and love them too! They are my staple go to shoe whenever I have any walking to do. I was at Niagara Falls this past weekend and they were perfect. Hmm, they have other kinds with the squishy sole? I'm going to have to find a store! They are the best, I'm so happy you love them!

*skyblue*, I would be happy to  ! I'm also a fruity tea person so we may be able to get ideas from each other. I love the youthberry/wild orange blend, I also really like the blueberry Rooibos that *Neo* recommended, and last night I blended it with the strawberry lemonade and it was delicious. If you like green tea try the fruita bomba green. Also, I'm a huge coffee drinker too so if you love coffee you absolutely have to try the Mate Vana. I'm totally hooked on it, it's very coffee-like with pretty subtle sort of chocolate undertones. Those are my favorite so far, I'll let you know when I find more! I have a few more to try!


----------



## Neo

Oh wow, for those who are still on the fence, I just got this e-mail from Misikko:

TODAY ONLY! SUMMER CLEARANCE!

$25 OFF ALL ORDERS OVER $118!
USE CODE MIDWEEK25

$35 OFF ALL HANA PRO FLAT IRONS!
USE CODE HANAPRO35

$45 OFF ALL HANA ELITE FLAT IRONS!
USE CODE HANAELITE45

$45 OFF ALL HANA AIR HAIR DRYERS!
USE CODE HANAELITE45


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, my memory is better than I think at times!! The other flip flop I got is called the Isabel, comes in black, brown, pink and blue. I got black b/c you can never have enough! There's a store locator on the website. I'd guess there's one somewhere in Columbus


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> Oh wow, for those who are still on the fence, I just got this e-mail from Misikko:
> 
> TODAY ONLY! SUMMER CLEARANCE!
> 
> $25 OFF ALL ORDERS OVER $118!
> USE CODE MIDWEEK25
> 
> $35 OFF ALL HANA PRO FLAT IRONS!
> USE CODE HANAPRO35
> 
> $45 OFF ALL HANA ELITE FLAT IRONS!
> USE CODE HANAELITE45
> 
> $45 OFF ALL HANA AIR HAIR DRYERS!
> USE CODE HANAELITE45


Aw crap! I only got $30 off!  I should have it today though! Yay!


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> Oh wow, for those who are still on the fence, I just got this e-mail from Misikko:
> 
> TODAY ONLY! SUMMER CLEARANCE!
> 
> $25 OFF ALL ORDERS OVER $118!
> USE CODE MIDWEEK25
> 
> $35 OFF ALL HANA PRO FLAT IRONS!
> USE CODE HANAPRO35
> 
> $45 OFF ALL HANA ELITE FLAT IRONS!
> USE CODE HANAELITE45
> 
> $45 OFF ALL HANA AIR HAIR DRYERS!
> USE CODE HANAELITE45


NaNaNaNa...(fingers in ears) I can't hear you, and I will NOT look! HaHa!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> YES, that was me! I'm so happy you found them and love them too! They are my staple go to shoe whenever I have any walking to do. I was at Niagara Falls this past weekend and they were perfect. Hmm, they have other kinds with the squishy sole? I'm going to have to find a store! They are the best, I'm so happy you love them!
> 
> *skyblue*, I would be happy to  ! I'm also a fruity tea person so we may be able to get ideas from each other. I love the youthberry/wild orange blend, I also really like the blueberry Rooibos that *Neo* recommended, and last night I blended it with the strawberry lemonade and it was delicious. If you like green tea try the fruita bomba green. Also, I'm a huge coffee drinker too so if you love coffee you absolutely have to try the Mate Vana. I'm totally hooked on it, it's very coffee-like with pretty subtle sort of chocolate undertones. Those are my favorite so far, I'll let you know when I find more! I have a few more to try!


Strawberry Lemonade? YUM! I just went to Teavana to get more Youthberry! Rats! I definitely would have tried that!! Thanks for the rec, Jen!

Mate Vana? That is totally new to me! Off to google!


----------



## Addie

I'm so happy to read the tea love! I'm also happy to read coffee love, if anyone wants to bring that up. 

Regarding my Hana: I've only used it once since I received it. I know! It's just that unless I'm going somewhere, I let my hair air dry. I didn't time it, but I believe the Hana was faster than my old dryer, which wouldn't surprise me since my old dryer was from Wal-Mart and several years old. What did surprise me was that I was able to do that without having to use the highest heat setting. I love how light it is! And I really like how powerful it is. The best part for me is that I'm able to dry my hair quickly without using the highest heat.
For the Hana Shine Shield, I like the smell. I'm not sure if it did anything. I'll have to compare between using it with the Hana and without.

*Neo*, why did you have to post that? It makes me want to buy the Hana Elite Flat Iron! I have two Chi flat irons (different sizes), but the 1" size irritates me because I can't adjust the temperature. And I keep reading reviews of the Hana Elite. Makes me wish I had a blog so they'd send me one for free.


----------



## hudsonam

AddieLove said:


> Makes me wish I had a blog so they'd send me one for free.


Amen!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> Strawberry Lemonade? YUM! I just went to Teavana to get more Youthberry! Rats! I definitely would have tried that!! Thanks for the rec, Jen!
> 
> Mate Vana? That is totally new to me! Off to google!


I haven't had it by itself yet, but it was really good blended! You should try the wild orange with the youthberry, it's yummy. Check this page out - it's all of the fruity teas. There are so many I want to try, and a few that I have that I haven't tried yet. I have the raspberry riot lemon mate, the pineapple kona herbal, and the superfruit unity green tea that I need to try. I don't like caffeine at night so I stick with herbals and rooibos. I'll probably try pineapple tonight. Sooooo many of these sound good! 
http://www.teavana.com/the-teas/teas-by-flavor/fruity-teas

I looooove the Mate Vana. It's just reminiscent enough of coffee but is still a tea. Hard to explain - if you go into a Teavana ask them to make you a cup!

Coffee.....I have a problem there. My husband and I get our coffee from a local roaster and freshly grind and French press every day. Our favorite, which we now designate for weekends only, is $25 a pound. I know. Like I said, a problem. And the reason I was afraid to step into the tea world!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Today I received my LY06 blush brush and my.....drumroll, please.....iPad Vaja case!!!!!! <sigh> While I know I will enjoy using my brush, I will _love_ carrying my iPad in this luscious case. It is true quality craftsmanship. Thank you, *Neo*.
> 
> Now I just have to find someplace to take my iPad.


*Cobbie*, _OH MY WORD, WHAT A HAUL!_    You are one lucky duck!  Be still my heart, a Vaja case for your new iPad!! Ooo la la! Photos, pronto!!!


----------



## hudsonam

My Hana was waiting for me when I got home! I'll try it out tomorrow.  I didn't get the shine shield but they sent me Paul Mitchell shampoo and conditioner and a bunch of other stuff. I'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My replacement dryer should arrive tomorrow.  I hope I have better luck this time.


----------



## VictoriaP

*peeks in, waves hi*

I know, it's been a while. Long story, not worth posting most of it. I'm alive, I'm about as well healthwise as can be expected, and well, I sleep through the bad days and on the good ones, I haven't been doing any shopping, socializing or much else, concentrating instead on teaching myself HTML and Photoshop. Hubby had to buy a new Mac in July when his ancient one finally gave up the ghost, and that kinda killed the shopping for a while too. Plus the weather around here has had me holing up in the dark a lot, wondering if we'll ever see the sun again. LOL

But I emerged from my cave and found an accessory this week that I plan to pick up tomorrow, and of course, what do I do when that happens? Run to post it here, of course! 



InCase Origami Workstation for iPad

I still do most of my typing on the virtual keyboard, but lately the Great American Unfinished novel has been itching at the base of my brain, and I'm finding a desire to pull out the BT keyboard more and more. I like that this setup provides a stand that works with or without a case, protects a full size keyboard (unlike many other options out there, and that it should take up fairly minimal space. Best Buy has them in stock, and for about $15 less and Amazon with either free shipping or in store pickup, do it seems they're the better way to go for this one. I'll report back on it once I get to play with it a bit.

And now I have what, 400 pages or so to catch up on? Any highlights, new must haves that I simply must get? Or should I just start searching the thread for "pink"? LOL

(I see I have PM's; the sleep meds are kicking in and I'm falling asleep over the iPad. Whoever's in there, I'll try to reach you tomorrow!)

Hope everyone is well; I'm sure I have a ton to catch up on over the next few days!


----------



## cmg.sweet

WELCOME BACK Victoria!!!  I'll have tocheckout that stand, There are days when I wish I had a real keyboardfor my ipad.  I say don't readbck too far, just jump in...


----------



## Jen

*Victoria*!!! I'm so happy to hear from you! We've been worried. That is a really cool keyboard, I've been thinking of getting something like that. I was in Brookstone last week and almost bought the roll up bluetooth one. I think something like that would be perfect for me. I hope you get some work done on the great american novel. Other than these Hana hairdryers that everyone has been buying I can't think of any must haves. I sure am glad to see you back and posting!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Welcome back, Victoria. We missed you.  Don't worry, you haven't missed much.  We've just been killing time waiting for you to get back.


----------



## skyblue

Welcome Back, *Victoria*!! You have been missed! Hope you are feeling better!

I missed your advice when I was searching for a new wheeled carry on bag.

Your new incase work stand looks great. I look forward to the review update.


----------



## Neo

Yaayyy, *Victoria*, you're back!!!!!!!!!!! We missed you, so good to read you again


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Just scroll back until you find pictures of monkeys and you'll understand.


 

That sounded funny!

I forgot to mention - I got my Sephora order yesterday and totally forgot that I decided to add the small josie maran argan oil to my order, and I tried it this morning. It's probably bad timing since the humidity is almost gone (it's unbelievably GORGEOUS here right now) but I used about 2 drops and my hair has absolutely NO frizz today. Does anyone else use oil in their hair? I know *Neo* uses that Orifluido or whatever....(NOT going there...... )


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> That sounded funny!
> 
> I forgot to mention - I got my Sephora order yesterday and totally forgot that I decided to add the small josie maran argan oil to my order, and I tried it this morning. It's probably bad timing since the humidity is almost gone (it's unbelievably GORGEOUS here right now) but I used about 2 drops and my hair has absolutely NO frizz today. Does anyone else use oil in their hair? I know *Neo* uses that Orifluido or whatever....(NOT going there...... )


Why not? You should consider it, it's lovely and smells heavenly


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> Why not? You should consider it, it's lovely and smells heavenly


You are a horrible bad influence on me! Doesn't it have to ship from England or something?


----------



## Ruby296

Welcome back, *Victoria*! We've all missed you here posting about your latest pink acquisitions!


----------



## Jen

I just realized I didn't mention this!  I met up with a friend of mine last night, she took one baffled look at my purse and goes is THAT an OPELLE?!  How on earth did you find that?!  She randomly discovered the site on Etsy, and almost ordered a ballet but she wouldn't do navy and that's what she wanted.  How weird is that?!  She kept petting it and examining it, when I showed her the silky lining she kept going ooooooooooo.....I think she's going to order one!


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> Just scroll back until you find pictures of monkeys and you'll understand.


I'm utterly afraid to look now.  Monkeys

Thanks for the welcome backs, I appreciate it. Missed you all too, just too darn fatigued to be online lately. I'll try to do a bit better--though the in laws are coming for two weeks soon and oh boy, there's a ton to do around here.

But I did make it out to Best Buy today and am using the new Keyboard Case/Stand right now to type this post. I honestly do use the virtual keyboard a lot, it's just that with the book that's starting to take shape, a real keyboard is a bit easier, so I dragged the Apple Wireless back out.

I have to say, the design on the Incase Origami is just brilliant. The Wireless Keyboard (which is way more comfortable than any of the others I've seen/tried because it's full sized) just snaps right in. There's enough overhang on the case to be nicely protective (and to keep the keyboard from accidentally turning on in your bag--poor design on that on Apple's part), but it's not at all bulky. The "stand" portion has plenty of room for a cased iPad 1--so those of you with iPad 2's will have NO problem using it with just about any case--and it's remarkably stable.

About the only thing I'd change is I'd cover it in leather. It's...well, I'm not really sure what it's made out of. Some sort of soft touch plastic bonded to a heavy cardboard (or maybe dense rubber?) core, I'm guessing. It's a little cheap looking. Durability-wise, I can only go on the reviews I've seen on MacRumors. There's a few college students throwing this thing in their backpacks with a bunch of other stuff and using them daily without incident, so I'm guessing it's reasonably durable. About the only complaint I've seen in reviews is that the velcro on the earliest sold ones wasn't well attached and had to be reglued.

And of course, it doesn't come with the keyboard at that price. You do still have to buy the Apple Wireless Bluetooth. Amazon occasionally has it for a few dollars less than Apple, usually with Prime.

I like it. Price point wise, considering the materials, I'd say it's a bit overpriced even at the $30 Best Buy price. But I'm pretty sure I'll get way more than $30 of use out of it. For those who want to use a keyboard with their iPads, this is a good choice to consider.

(It's funny how this keyboard seems so small when paired with the computer at a desk, and so big with the iPad at the breakfast table. LOL I'm about to go try this setup on the couch as a LapPad...)


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> You are a horrible bad influence on me! Doesn't it have to ship from England or something?


LOL! Well, yes, it ships from England, like so many other cool stuff worth waiting for (like, for example, LY and BFF ...) 

But all joke aside, I ordered through amazon (a few bucks more expensive than on other sites, but liked the security of it ), and got it in a bit under 2 weeks time, more or les, so really not that bad. Truth be told, I like it so much, that I have already ordered a back-up 

Oh, and on an aside - so glad you like the Blueberry Bliss! It's just so nice and fresh, even when warm, I find.

*Cobbie*, congratulations on your Vaja!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm with *Skyblue*: we want pictures, pleeeeaaaaaaaase!!!!!!!!! And yaaayyy on your new LY 

*SN*, have you gotten your replacement Hana yet? I have my fingers crossed for you that this one is perfect, and that you love it, to make it all worth it . And, I'm curious to know what other goodies you all got, 7 pounds is a lot!!!!!!! 

*AddieLove*, I'm with you! I want a blog too 

*Paula*, I use the Orofluido spray on dry hair, after blow-drying. I just spray 3 times (once on each side and once on the back) and then rake my fingers through my hair, and that's it.

*Ruby*, which Links of London are you looking at? Let us help you!!! 

*Victoria*, thank you for your review. I will be picking up a new iMac shortly, so I will have that keyboard - would be cool to be able to use it with both desktop and iPad


----------



## Jane917

Welcome back, *Victoria*! I have missed ya!

I haven't done much buying......until today. I spent the morning at the jewelers redesigning some of my mother's and grandmother's rings into a new wedding band for me. I will soon have a new ruby and diamond ring ready. And there goes my shopping money for a long while.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Replacement dryer arrived along with another box FULL of STUFF and another monkey.    I tested the dryer and That Thing BLOWS!!!  At first I thought it only blew cold air until I realized you have to push the top button it to make it heat.

I also got a $10 gift card from them this time, I guess because the original dryer was damaged.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, I am perplexed about these Hana dryer buttons.

The bottom button is the heat setting.  The next button up is the fan speeds.  The very top round button is the cold shot.  It can be pressed in our out and that determines if you have heat or not.  But on the bottom button if you turn it completely to off, you have cold shot too, right?  This is weird.  Someone please explain.


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> *Victoria*, thank you for your review. I will be picking up a new iMac shortly, so I will have that keyboard - would be cool to be able to use it with both desktop and iPad


*Neo*, one thing to note is that with the Wireless Keyboard, it can only be paired with one device at a time (I think, someone correct me if I'm wrong!) So you have to un-pair it from the computer and re-pair it to the iPad each time. At least, I'm pretty sure I read something about that eons ago. It shouldn't be a big deal, but it's not quite as plug and play as we'd probably prefer. In playing with mine just now, once it was paired to one iPad, it was visible to the other, but it wouldn't actually connect until I turned off Bluetooth on the one it was connected to and told it to connect to the other (under the BT menu in settings). It didn't ask for the pairing code again though.

We have two of them, since I bought the one well before hubby's comp was replaced with the new 21" iMac. No option to not get the keyboard with that even though we already had one--I did try. FYI on that score: they sell the iMac with the Magic Mouse OR the Magic Trackpad, but it only comes packaged with the Mouse. I'm not sure if it's only our store or what, but we found that policy was if you asked for the trackpad instead, they actually give you BOTH at no additional cost rather than have to open up the box and swap them out. The trackpad is sweet, BTW, and the new iPad-like gestures built into Lion are absolutely made for it.

The Incase Origami works reasonably well on my lap on the couch too; a little "bouncier" feel under the hand than when it's on a table, but not so much that it doesn't feel fairly sturdy still. I put in a couple of hours of writing that way this afternoon and still deem it a successful purchase. 

Hi *Jane*! Sorry to see you're not going to make it over to this side of the mountains this weekend. I won't be at the gathering this time either. With the in laws coming in to town, all my energy is focused on getting this place ready for adding two more people and another dog to the mix. If I disappear again come mid-September, you guys can assume I've utterly collapsed. Or fled to the Bahamas. I'll try to bring the iPad and find some free wifi. LOL

Oh, and tomorrow's "accessory" purchase--I've found a comfy, pretty chaise lounge for my office area here in the house that we're getting ready to redo. Unfortunately, it's at a consignment shop and they won't hold it until I'm ready, so it sounds like we'll be spending hubby's afternoon off heading out to go pick the silly thing up. It'll take up space in my living room until I actually get the office in order for it, but it's on sale!

No, it's not pink...but I was looking at a pink (rose) pillow and curtains for that room in the Ikea catalog today...!


----------



## hakimast

I don't know about accessories, but my idea of fun shopping finds are all in the "Bacon" category of thinkgeek.com


----------



## corkyb

Victoria, it's so great to see you back here.  We missed you!  Glad you are feeling well enough to pop on here.


----------



## corkyb

hakimast said:


> I don't know about accessories, but my idea of fun shopping finds are all in the "Bacon" category of thinkgeek.com


Methinks a man has invaded.


----------



## hakimast

Hey, they have some girly things on there too!

Like the marshmallow guns, T-Shirts with speakers, and wall crawling Tron Lightcycles... Girly paradise, eh?


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *SN*, I'm so happy your new dryer is the way it ought to be. You made out like a bandit on this one.  Wish I could help with the buttons but I don't have one.
> 
> Here is my Vaja case. The sock puppet in the third one is a reflection of my hand and camera. Curly hair at the bottom.


*Wowsers*! That is one impressive cover! *LOVE*!


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, after I saw the pics you posted of your *LOL* bracelet I went back to the website to look and that is the one I would get (I forgot which style it is tho). Are the links graduated in size?

*SN*, you are correct about the Hana buttons/switches. I'm not sure why they have 2 options for the cold air, but they do. I'm so glad your replacement arrived intact and w/another Woopsie!!

*Cobbie*, your Vaja case is stunning! Enjoy it


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> And scarves......


Hee hee! Bacon!

Actually, they have great iPad accessories too. Still trying to justify an iCade. http://www.thinkgeek.com/brain/whereisit.cgi?t=iPad&x=0&y=0

My husband and a good friend of ours were texting Xmas morning about their goodies--both wives had done nearly ALL our shopping for them through ThinkGeek, and they were comparing notes like schoolboys. LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, that is an awesome case.  You will love it for a long time!

I'm back to report about the HANAair.  All I can say is WOW!!!!  I turned the thing on and before I could really get my round styling brush ready my hair was dry and pretty much fell into place.    I did use the round brush for styling here and there but that is one powerful dryer.  

I thought I read on the website that it was 2300 watts but looking on the dryer itself it says 1700 watts.  I checked back at the website and realized when I reread it it says Proprietary Design Allows for Equivalent Operation of 2300 Watts.  I'm assuming that means it is not as hot as you think but operates like it is?  Whatever the case, it is a really nice dryer.  I also love the very long cord.  I usually plug my dryer in at my bathroom counter (and just leave it on the counter sometimes).  I was able to plug it across the bathroom behind me and leave it in on top of a wicker cart that holds my hair equipment.  Awesome!

One more plug - I was getting my hair done this week and my hairdresser used Rusk W8less Extra Strong Hold Shaping and Control Hairspray.  LOVE IT!!!  You can feel the hairspray in your hair but it does not make it stiff or stuck in one spot.  It's great.  I encourage you to try it if you need hold but don't want helmet head.


----------



## Jen

I'm so happy to hear you love it! I was worried that you wouldn't feel it all was worth it. I'm still SO glad I don't dry my hair, I'd already have mine too. I'm weak 

Speaking of hair, two days in and I'm hooked on the Argan oil. I of course want to try the Orufluido, and probably will. I see one on Amazon that is a 3.4 oz (comes with 3-.17 oz samples for some reason) but it's eligible for Prime. It's $30, I wonder if that is a good price or not. It'll last forever so I think I'm ok with paying that. *Neo* if there is a better deal let me know! Then again, they seem to be running out sort of fast so I might just bite the bullet......


----------



## Someone Nameless

Get it Jen and then we can buy the samples from you.


----------



## hudsonam

So I tried my Hana this morning. My hair was already a little drier than it used to be because of my Aquis towel, but it did seem to dry my hair faster than my old dryer, and I definitely think it looks better than usual. I think it still took me almost 10 minutes to dry my hair, but I use a round brush as I go, so that may make it take longer (taking time to "style" it as I go). My hair is only chin length, but I have so much freaking hair!  

As for this Shine Shield stuff, can someone enlighten me? Is it worth getting? I didn't get a sample with my dryer. I still had to use my Jonathan Product Silky Dirt after drying to smooth down the frizzies (I have it from my short-short hair days, but it still works well for my longer hair). 

All in all, definitely a much better dryer than my old one, and definitely faster, but it took me longer than a few minutes to dry my hair still. You know, when I was younger, I thought by now we'd have those things the Jetsons had that dress you and style your hair in an instant.  

PS - I was surprised when I took it out that it was so... plasticky... I don't know what I expected. LOL!


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, your Vaja is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you for sharing the pics!

*Victoria*, thank you so much for all the tips concerning the iMac, I really appreciate it!!!! I will definitely make sure I ask for the Tracpad  (which I hadn't intended to do originally!). I guess it does make sense that you would need to pair the keyboard with only one device at a time - else it would be typing on both devices when using it? Still, as you say, not as hassle free as expected, but I'm sure I'll get over it, lol.

*Ruby*, what a great LOL choice !!!!! It's the Sweetie Drops Bracelet. The links are not really graduated in size - they are more each a tad bit different in shape/thickness (one would be rounder, the other more oval, same thickness all around, sometimes thicker on one end). But the whole thing is rather delicate and not at all clunky like I feared before seeing it in the store, and it just works. I have to say that I'm still rather enamored with mine, and keep on playing with it and touching it (perfect for boring meetings, lol). I wear it quite a bit in combination with my leather bracelet, but also on its own. I can see a friendship bracelet next to it in my future 

*SN*, I'm sooo glad you love your Hana - I hope it makes it all worth the hassle you had to go through (although it seems Misikko really tried to make it up to you, lol)!

I have to say that my hair (which I thought was good to start with!) is getting better and better! I have also started using the Hana Shine Shield this week. The first couple of days, I didn't really see a difference, to be honest. But the more I use it, the more I feel my hair is getting softer (it just can't get any straighter, lol), and stronger. It also seems more voluminous, which is nice. I still use my Orofluido, which I spray as usual after drying. I was worried that both together would make my hair greasy or weigh it down, but that hasn't happened at all. If anything, it seems that my hair is more balanced, and if it wasn't for my morning gym, I don't think I would need to wash every day anymore - my hair still looked and felt fantastic this morning - until I started sweating at the gym . Anyway, I've placed an order for a full sized bottle, as I figure I'll keep the small one for travels 

*Jen*, just get it!!!! It's a great deal! I wanted to get it too, but it's the oil, not the spray, and on their website they very clearly say that the bottle you are looking at is perfect for thicker, curly hair, while the spray is made specifically for thin straight (aka limp) hair (aka mine ). So I would say go for it - and Prime is really the cherry on the cake!!!


----------



## Jen

Thanks for the push *Neo*, I got it! I saw that too, was thinking at first that I wanted the spray but will stick with the oil. I'll get it tuesday!! Yay!! It'll be fun to compare the Josie Maran to the Orofluido and report back.


----------



## Neo

Yaaayyyy *Jen*!!!!!! How exciting! I will be looking very much forward to the comparison.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, is this the one that you got?

http://www.amazon.com/Colomer-Orofluido-Shine-Spray-50ml/dp/B004HIBLNQ/ref=pd_sim_hpc_3


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> Neo, is this the one that you got?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Colomer-Orofluido-Shine-Spray-50ml/dp/B004HIBLNQ/ref=pd_sim_hpc_3


Yes, and from that vendor too!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen, I'm looking forward to hearing your review...I keep talking myself out of it.


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Jen, I'm looking forward to hearing your review...I keep talking myself out of it.


WHY?! I'm jealous, because apparently I can't ever talk myself out of anything  ! I will be sure to come back, and probably tell you that you need both because they do different things to your hair !


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> WHY?! I'm jealous, because apparently I can't ever talk myself out of anything  ! I will be sure to come back, and probably tell you that you need both because they do different things to your hair !


Well apparently I can't either...


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> Well apparently I can't either...






Cobbie said:


> Me either.....


LOL   

I had just sipped on my cup of tea at work when I read this - and now have to clean up my computer screen . But I'm so glad that at least I have my own office and don't have to explain it to anyone


----------



## Jen

Yeah, I guess that's why this thread is 240 pages, huh?  It makes us all feel so much better to hang out with each other!


----------



## hudsonam

Are you kidding. I come to this thread when I'm itching to shop, looking for something to buy! Thank goodness for my little hat business or I wouldn't be able to indulge like I have been.


----------



## corkyb

Neo, Didn't you say yours was eligible for Amazon Prime?  Or did it just go through Amazon?  I think I got mine a bit cheaper from Beautybay.com.  I just got something from Beautybay.com anyway.  Took a bit, but no problems.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jen, I've been using the oil for a few weeks and I love it!


----------



## Neo

Yaayyy *H2M*, so glad you like the Orofluido! Nt only do I like what it does to my hair, but I find its smell so comforting, don't you?

Hmmm, *Paula*, I doubt it - I ordered from a third party through Amazon, so no Prime unfortunately, and it took a while to arrive from the UK, but way less than what they announce when you purchase . Have you used yours yet?


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Yaayyy *H2M*, so glad you like the Orofluido! Nt only do I like what it does to my hair, but I find its smell so comforting, don't you?
> 
> Hmmm, *Paula*, I doubt it - I ordered from a third party through Amazon, so no Prime unfortunately, and it took a while to arrive from the UK, but way less than what they announce when you purchase . Have you used yours yet?


Neo, see tea thread. I just posted on the wrong thread. It's CMG's fault.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Neo, see tea thread. I just posted on the wrong thread. It's CMG's fault.


LOL! Folks over there are just going to be shaking their heads


----------



## Neo

*Paula*, just read your post over on the tea thread, but will answer here so we get back to the right place 

I'm so glad you like the Orofluido, and that you find the same as me: it just makes hair shiny and soft, but doesn't weigh it down or namely greasy, which is so easy with fine, straight hair!

I too, thought that it was going fast in the beginning, but while I spray the same way since the first day, it seems to have "settled" now, in the sense that I don't feel it's going so fast anymore? Go figure! Still, I'm glad I got a back up, and think that I will order a new bottle every time I start on the one I have as back-up, just to be on the safe side (as the oil seems to be available in the US but the spray only ships from the UK)


----------



## skyblue

I started to post about Argan Oil on the _tea thread_, but I caught myself! 

I use *Josie Maran Argan Oil *on my hair when it is dry. I don't go all the way to the roots because I don't want oily hair. It seems like I use a lot--I have long hair---but my hair really drinks it up. I can go longer without washing it if I use it because my hair looks better. I need *Cobbie's* shower cap! I am very tempted by *Neo's* spray, though!

We went to see *The Help* tonight and LOVED it! They actually did the book justice!


----------



## cmg.sweet

corkyb said:


> Neo, see tea thread. I just posted on the wrong thread. It's CMG's fault.


Not my fault...Jen brought it up overthere, so I had to respond over there so my reply wouldbe with the right message...so I sayblame Jen


----------



## cmg.sweet

skyblue said:


> I need *Cobbie's* shower cap!


Yes you do. Mine arrived Wednesday and I'e already used it, but not for my original purpose. It has a vinyl lining so I was able to put it on over a deep conditioning treatment to keep my cobditioner on my hair and off my furniture and it worked like a charm. I got the sassy stripes one and it is cute and fits great...


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Not my fault...Jen brought it up overthere, so I had to respond over there so my reply wouldbe with the right message...so I sayblame Jen


I'm okay with that 

I was enabled to go over there and spend a bunch of money, so I was trying to ebable THEM to come HERE  !

*Hippie*, I'm glad to hear you love the Orofluido! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yesterday I learned about HauteLook and immediately signed up and bought 2 bracelets.  One is bright pink (Victoria) and one is brown but both are the kind that wrap around the writ alot and both have elephants (not sure why, but they are still cute).

Then I bought orofluido and tea tins...
The day before I bought a cheap camera and some white topaz earrings (technically not fake diamonds) on 1saleaday...

I don't think I'm ever going to get the hang of being on smackdown


----------



## Ruby296

*SN*, great review on the Hana dryer & I'm relieved that you're happy w/it.

*Neo*, thank you for describing your bracelet in such detail. You're making it quite difficult to resist 
now  Now I have to ask you what the Orofluido smells like! I've read it's got an "amber-y" scent to it. Would you say that's accurate? Have you used the Agadir Argan Spray? Any comparisons?


----------



## Someone Nameless

More positive words on the dryer:  I wear my hair in a inverted bob, I guess you call it.  Stacked some in the back with the sides going down at an angle longer in the front.  My hair has just enough body to it that I have to work at it to get it sleek and smooth.  With my old dryer I kept blowing heat on it and pulling it straight or heating in the back crown at the roots to give it height.  Then I would finish up with my flat iron to get things totally straight (and walk out in the humid and all that work was in vain  ).  

With the new dryer, my hair is in place and smooth before I even finish drying it completely.  I would have a Hana flat iron on my wish list except that with this dryer I hardly have to touch up with a flat iron.

I'm not sure if it is the dryer or the recent change in hair products but I do know that my hair is much easier to handle and I'm not complaining!


----------



## Neo

*Ruby*, I guess to say that the Orofluido has an "amber-y" smell is pretty adequate . I would have said that it has a vanilla scent, but that would not have been totally right - it has a bit of vanilla, i.e sweet smell to it, not quite as strong as vanilla though. I have to say that I find the smell very pleasant and comforting, yet not overpowering. Ok, I just re-read what I wrote, and not sure whether it helps or will further confuse 

*SN*, I'm so glad you are happy with your HanaAir!!!!! I have to say, I'm more than happy with mine, and even more so with my new routine! I was thinking of changing shampoo/conditioner (I use Bumble & Bumble thickening), but with the introduction of both Hana Shine Shield and HanaAir, I'm in love with my hair! Which is good, I still have quite a bit of shampoo and conditioner left, lol. But when I'm through with those huge bottles, I think I may want to try Aveda products...


----------



## corkyb

Neo, I LOVE Aveda hair products.  I like everyone I've ever used, practically, and used them exclusively almost until you guys talked me into Argan, Orofluido, Hana Shine, etc.  I love their Color Conserve Shampoo and Conditioner the most probably.  I did use the volumizing shampoo for a while, but my hair is too tangly for that.  I couldn't comb it out even with the conditioner.  Their detox shampoo is nice for a change.  I love their newest hair spray.  I like a strong hair spray , though.  It comes in a can, the name escapes me.  I adore their volumizing spray and have used it for years and years along with their foam mousse, name is escaping me.  ZBut it's a great mousse for fine hair, doesn't weigh it down too much.  I don't use their makeup, but would use any of their hair and/or body cleansing stuff.  I absolutely LOVE Carribean therapy body creme and bar soap.  It has such a wonderful smell.  A trick with the body cream, because it is SOOO thick.  is to put it on before you dry yourself off and then just pat yourself dry.  You will be so moisturized.  Expensive body cream, but really worth it in my mind.  And their Hand Therapy is my favorite hand creme.  I try to carry a small one in my purse.  You only need a little bit.  See, I did go on and on.  And I also love Aveda hair color.  I switched salons after 20 years (long story) and am now back to GOldwell color and I am going to have to find another Aveda salon just so I can get Aveda color.  It lasts so much longer and keeps my hair shinier and, well, just prettier.


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, thank you, your description of Orofluido's scent sounds so yummy! I think I'm going to break down and order it...

*Paula*, how long did it take to ship your Orofluido order from BeautyBay? I'm trying to decide between BB & Amazon. Both price & shipping are less at BB, but I'm a little bit impatient 

On another note, does anyone here currently use (or used in the past) *Smashbox Halo Hydrating Powder*? I've read some positive reviews but wanted to check here too. I like LG Balance N Brighten but sometimes I think it's making my dry skin drier. If anyone has any thoughts at all I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I'm not a huge t-shirt fan but every now and then I see one I simply must have. Today it was this epic shirt:


----------



## John Dorian

That is the best shirt ever


----------



## Ruby296

Hippie2MARS said:


> I'm not a huge t-shirt fan but every now and then I see one I simply must have. Today it was this epic shirt:


H2M, I love your t-shirt!!


----------



## skyblue

Hippie2MARS said:


> I'm not a huge t-shirt fan but every now and then I see one I simply must have. Today it was this epic shirt:


Red velvet perhaps?


----------



## Jen

I totally agree, that is the best t-shirt ever!  I'm not a big t-shirt person either but I would have bought that too.


----------



## Andra

Hippie2MARS said:


> I'm not a huge t-shirt fan but every now and then I see one I simply must have. Today it was this epic shirt:


Death please... No, I meant cake!!
Thanks for posting this. I am going to order one for DH.


----------



## cmg.sweet

My orofluido and my sephora order come today!!!  I'm so happy.


----------



## Ruby296

cmg.sweet said:


> My orofluido and my sephora order come today!!! I'm so happy.


Yay, cmg! Can't wait to hear how much you love the Orofluido too! BTW, did you order from Amazon? I still haven't ordered yet. We are leaving for a week on the 20th & I don't want packages sitting on my front porch while we are away.


----------



## Jen

Mine is out for delivery too! I saw that and went WAIT a minute, I ordered mine FIRST! But our UPS doesn't show up until after 6:00 usually. That's okay, something to look forward to! I'm so excited to try it out tomorrow. Get anything fun at Sephora?

I actually placed an order direct with Mally yesterday. I want one of the poreless defenders for where my makeup is in my bathroom, the other one is in my purse. I HATE paying for shipping from QVC so I decided to go over to her site. I found this kit - I don't really understand it, I'm going on the assumption that these are mini sized, but it doesn't say they are - and it doesn't look like they are. The poreless defender is usually $40, the poreless primer is usually $35, but this kit with both are $39.95  ? If you want to try either, this is a steal. Like I said, I have to assume at this price they are mini, but I'll report back. PLUS, these kits ship for free, along with anything else you add if you want to try something else. No tax either since there are no physical stores.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ruby296 said:


> Yay, cmg! Can't wait to hear how much you love the Orofluido too! BTW, did you order from Amazon? I still haven't ordered yet. We are leaving for a week on the 20th & I don't want packages sitting on my front porch while we are away.


I ordered the oil from whoever had it with Prime shipping. Originally it was supposed to be delivered Wednesday or something but it'll get here today instead. My UPS either comes at 3:30 or 7:30 so either it'll be home when I get there or it'll be later on. I don't like having things delivered while I'm out of town either.


----------



## VictoriaP

Andra said:


> Death please... No, I meant cake!!
> Thanks for posting this. I am going to order one for DH.


My faithful companion cube agrees.  I should order one for hubby too.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, cute Mally kit! I hate paying those outrageous QVC shipping fees too. I try to buy my Laura Geller stuff directly from her site since there's free shipping w/$50+ orders.

*cmg*, I wish I had kept my Prime membership after the trial ended, but then again maybe it's good I didn't... 

Looking forward to reviews from both of you!!


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, my HanaAir is officially awesome.   Should I buy some shine shield? Is it worth it? Or should I try one of the oils? I have straight-straight hair that is fine, but I have a lot of it, and it's a bit dry on the ends in some places.


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> Ok, my HanaAir is officially awesome.  Should I buy some shine shield? Is it worth it? Or should I try one of the oils? I have straight-straight hair that is fine, but I have a lot of it, and it's a bit dry on the ends in some places.


I think you need both, but obviously I'm not objective, as I use both myself (and I have straight-straight fine hair...)


----------



## cmg.sweet

I think you need both too...


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm glad you like your dryer too, hudsonam.  The first few days I used the Shine Shield.  Today I didn't.  I used my "It's A 10" shine stuff.  I honestly can't tell any difference.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Mine is out for delivery too! I saw that and went WAIT a minute, I ordered mine FIRST! But our UPS doesn't show up until after 6:00 usually. That's okay, something to look forward to! I'm so excited to try it out tomorrow. Get anything fun at Sephora?
> 
> I actually placed an order direct with Mally yesterday. I want one of the poreless defenders for where my makeup is in my bathroom, the other one is in my purse. I HATE paying for shipping from QVC so I decided to go over to her site. I found this kit - I don't really understand it, I'm going on the assumption that these are mini sized, but it doesn't say they are - and it doesn't look like they are. The poreless defender is usually $40, the poreless primer is usually $35, but this kit with both are $39.95  ? If you want to try either, this is a steal. Like I said, I have to assume at this price they are mini, but I'll report back. PLUS, these kits ship for free, along with anything else you add if you want to try something else. No tax either since there are no physical stores.


*Jen*, that Mally kit is adorable!!!!! And free shipping is totally the cherry on the cake - and hopefully it's also faster shipping than QVC, lol!

Did you get your Orofluido? What do you think? *Cmg*, do you like it?

See, I'm like you, *cmg*, I also always worry that I recommend something, and then others won't like it


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks everyone! I’m at work and we just got new computers with HUGE monitors, so I can’t sneak on here as much without getting caught, so I’ll have to catch up on everyone’s posts later tonight.


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, your coffee sounds delicious. I don't even have to know what it tastes like to know it's absolutely delicious. 
I'm loving my french press! I love the design of the one I got. I'm so happy you helped enable me to get one! I don't use it every day, but every time I do, I feel happy just looking at it and pouring the coffee. I'm still drinking Green Mountain's coffee, but I may have to research some local roasters as well.
Yes, unfortunately, tea is no better. Actually, I think it's worse because there are just too many types and flavors!
When someone visits and I ask if they would like coffee or tea, I get a tad embarrassed when they ask me what exactly I have. It takes quite a bit of time to go through it all. And if they choose tea, I have to continue by mentioning I have honey (a couple different kinds), rock sugar, brown and white sugar ... 
That Mally kit is an amazing deal!

*Cobbie*, your Vaja case is beautiful!

*Victoria*! So happy you've come back to us! I like that Origami case! Very functional.

*SN*, glad you like your Hana! Yes, thank you for mentioning the cold shot thing. I also think it's weird that I can get a cold shot two different ways. I thought there might be something wrong with mine until you wrote that.

*Hudsonam*, glad you like your Hana, too! I'm very happy with mine. Thanks, *Ruby*, for the original recommendation! I like the Shine Shield, but I haven't dried my hair without it yet. So I'll have to try without and see if there's a difference. Oh, and I didn't pay attention to this until a few days ago, but I do have the full size of the Shine Shield, not the sample size. Weird. Not that I'm complaining!

*Neo*, yes, I have also noticed that my hair is softening. It's so nice! Although, I'm not completely sure whether it's all the Shine Shield or if it has something to do with the It's a Ten shampoo.

 You all are so funny! I laughed out loud when I saw how everyone caved regarding the Orofluido.

*H2M*, love that shirt! Cake all the way!

Well, I had to go to the mall yesterday. My MacBook Pro is almost out of warranty, so I wanted to make sure everything was in perfect working order before that. It seems I either need a new screen or some new graphics-type card. I don't really know. But they don't have the parts, so I'll have to go back in when they do.

While I was there, I stopped by Chanel at Dillards to finally buy the Chanel bronzing base (creme), but they were all sold out. Even though I know others here have mentioned other Chanel counters being sold out of the product, it still surprised me. I wanted it right then, so I went to Saks, and they only had one left. So I, of course, snatched it up. I can't believe it's so popular! I mean, I know it's a great product; I love it. Thanks for the push, *Neo*! But for Chanel counters to be selling out of it like that? Impressive. Back to the creme bronzer, I love the way it applies, looks, everything. It gives me a really nice colour without looking fake or overly done. I floated the river a little more than a week ago, and everything baked except for my face (I had really strong sunscreen on my face). I was looking a bit odd, but with the Chanel bronzer, I now look like a normal person with one skin colour. 

And umm ... I may have possibly bought the Pink Tweed blush. I'm so weak. Lisa Eldridge had mentioned it in one of her videos, but I kind of put it out of my mind. But when *Cobbie* mentioned how much she liked it ... *sigh* It's beautiful, by the way. It's such a lovely light pink. Just looking at it makes me happy. The only thing is that I wish it smelled like roses like the Joues Contraste do.

Oh! And *Ruby*, I wanted to mention that I saw the Malibu Tan. The bottle is huge! I didn't buy it when I was at Wal-Mart because the packaging looked different from what I was expecting. I had seen some images of the packaging on review sites, and it was completely different. So it made me hesitate. It turns out that is the product, so I'll need to go back and pick it up.


----------



## Jen

I wanted to wait a bit to see how my hair behaved today before reporting in on the Orofluido. It smells WONDERFUL, I can definitely say that! I have to say I really didn't like how it opens though, it's a screw top. The Josie Maran is a pump, which is much easier to dispense. It felt weird just trying to dump a few drops out of the bottle. Kind of odd. Anyway, it felt really silky going on and the smell is great. I also love that the smell doesn't stick around to be honest - it would be incredibly intense if your hair smelled that strong all the time! Anyway, so far I can't really tell a big difference between the two. My hair normally behaves differently from day to day (you curly haired ladies know what I mean), so after using the Josie Maran for about a week I'll use the Orofluido for the next week to see if I can tell any real difference other than the lovely smell and slightly silkier texture. Still wish they had a better dispensing method. I know the oil is better for curly hair, and I'm not sure I'd like a spray, but the screw top is odd. I'm sure I'll get used to it. I could have easily used too little today afraid to dump it out in my hand.

*Addie*, I'm glad you love the french press too! It makes such a huge difference in the taste of coffee it's hard to believe. I'll bet your guests just LOVE the selection they get to make at your house! I'd come over just so I could pick which kind of tea I get to have 
! Oh, the Chanel bronzer - I'm so in love with it too! I know why it's sold out, it's amazing! I hate to enable you further (sure I do  ) but the Louise Young LY34 brush is just amazing with it. I use it every day, and like *Neo* has said I look forward to using it every day!


----------



## Neo

*AddieLove*, I'm so gad you finally caved on the Chanel bronzer, lol. Isn't it lovely?  And like *Jen *said I said (lol), it really does work amazingly with the LY34 ... I love the Tweed blushes! I have it in Rose, and it's just so nice - very natural and discreet, as I like my blush. Speaking of blush, I'm craving a new one, but am saved by the fact that I just can't seem to decide which one .

*Jen*, what a bummer on the bottle! I can't believe they haven't thought this through more than that - it just doesn't make sense to have a screw top to dispense oil - of which you are only supposed to use a tiny bit every day for your hair!!! I wonder what genius thought of that  If you find that you really like the oil though, it may be worth putting it into a different type of bottle? I know they have a bunch of different stuff at Ricky's, and even have some mini funnels that are totally adorable and that could help the 'move" (I had to get them as I needed to pour some of my Orofluido into a small plastic spray dispenser for travel - that glass bottle is just a disaster waiting to happen in a suitcase, IMO!). I'm glad you like the smell though . And I agree, it's even better that it doesn't linger around after application . Please keep us posted on how you like it after a few days of use!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> *Jen*, that Mally kit is adorable!!!!! And free shipping is totally the cherry on the cake - and hopefully it's also faster shipping than QVC, lol!
> 
> Did you get your Orofluido? What do you think? *Cmg*, do you like it?
> 
> See, I'm like you, *cmg*, I also always worry that I recommend something, and then others won't like it


I love it...it smells so yummy and really seems to soak in instead of being greasy. I used some on my arm last night to see how it would soak in and within a few seconds it was all soaked in and my arm was so smooth and moisturized feeling. Very nice

ETA: I'm also glad the smell doesn't linger too long, and wish the top was the kind with the little hole instead of a complete opening...I'm sure I'll overuse one day soon because of that.


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Got nice area rug at a good price from sears. I thought it was good deal and fun.


----------



## corkyb

Mally.....


----------



## Jen

I think I may have just had an off hair day yesterday, because it really looks great today! I think I was too nervous on the Orofluido and didn't use enough. I figured out that I just open the bottle, hold it to my palm and turn it upside down and back again. I just do that twice and it seems to be the right amount. I might look for another bottle though, good idea *Neo*! A pump is just seriously smarter than the screw top. Again today could also be a hair day fluke so we'll see how it averages out, but it looks really shiny and bouncy today, and the curls are a lot more defined. I really need a haircut though, so that will help. I've had the same person cut my hair for 15 years, and she has a horrible infection from hand surgery so she's out for awhile. The last haircut I had I went to Edward Scissorhands (seriously, she cut it about 2 inches shorter than I explicitly told her to do), so now I'm really nervous to let anyone else touch it!



corkyb said:


> Mally.....


Oh yeah? What did you get?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Did anyone else hit the urban decay website sale?  I got a couple palettes and a few of the cream eyeshadows


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> I think I may have just had an off hair day yesterday, because it really looks great today! I think I was too nervous on the Orofluido and didn't use enough. I figured out that I just open the bottle, hold it to my palm and turn it upside down and back again. I just do that twice and it seems to be the right amount. I might look for another bottle though, good idea *Neo*! A pump is just seriously smarter than the screw top. Again today could also be a hair day fluke so we'll see how it averages out, but it looks really shiny and bouncy today, and the curls are a lot more defined. I really need a haircut though, so that will help. I've had the same person cut my hair for 15 years, and she has a horrible infection from hand surgery so she's out for awhile. The last haircut I had I went to Edward Scissorhands (seriously, she cut it about 2 inches shorter than I explicitly told her to do), so now I'm really nervous to let anyone else touch it!
> 
> Oh yeah? What did you get?


That set that was shown above for $39.00 Never tried anything Mally and I will probably need instructions as I really have no idea what I just ordered, but it shipped today.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I think I may have just had an off hair day yesterday, because it really looks great today! I think I was too nervous on the Orofluido and didn't use enough. I figured out that I just open the bottle, hold it to my palm and turn it upside down and back again. I just do that twice and it seems to be the right amount. I might look for another bottle though, good idea *Neo*! A pump is just seriously smarter than the screw top. Again today could also be a hair day fluke so we'll see how it averages out, but it looks really shiny and bouncy today, and the curls are a lot more defined. I really need a haircut though, so that will help. I've had the same person cut my hair for 15 years, and she has a horrible infection from hand surgery so she's out for awhile. The last haircut I had I went to Edward Scissorhands (seriously, she cut it about 2 inches shorter than I explicitly told her to do), so now I'm really nervous to let anyone else touch it!


Yaayyyy!!!! I hope it was an off day yesterday, and not today, lol!

I know exactly how you feel with changing hairdressers  Good luck!!!!!

*cmg*, I'm so glad you like your Orofluido too


----------



## Jen

corkyb said:


> That set that was shown above for $39.00 Never tried anything Mally and I will probably need instructions as I really have no idea what I just ordered, but it shipped today.


Well, I got my kit today and they are both full sized products! Plus a cute pink (and I don't do pink) makeup bag. What a crazy good price. Anyway, you use the primer as just that, over your moisturizer under your makeup. I think it's a great primer, it's the one I use every day. If you like it you should try the eye primer, I love that too. The poreless defender is the last step, the best way to explain it is to watch this video from QVC -

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A199513.desc.Mally-Poreless-Face-Defender-with-Sponge

It's hard to describe, but it really is miraculous. You just dab it on and it instantly deshines and totally mattifies and makes your skin poreless and smooth. And if you order it from QVC, with shipping it's over $41 by itself, so you basically got the primer for free.


----------



## Andra

I'm a little late with this, but I just got everything unpacked from the Wisconsin trip last month.
So here is my monkey orangutang - The Librarian from Terry Pratchett's Discworld.


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> I'm a little late with this, but I just got everything unpacked from the Wisconsin trip last month.
> So here is my monkey orangutang - The Librarian from Terry Pratchett's Discworld.


Love it!!!!!! So much cooler than Whoopsie (Neo is really not taking to Whoopsie, I think his days are soon to be over, lol)!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Do any of you use anything by Aloette?  My friend is having a party.  I don't particularly want to buy anything but I should. Any experience or recommendations?


----------



## hudsonam

Ok I really want that Mally set, because in the set I returned to QVC, I liked the primer, and I really wanted to try that powder (?), but I really have to be on smackdown… I really should… I’m so weak. But we are trying to get a new puppy (we had to put our beloved Oscar to sleep last weekend due to a brain tumor   )and they are not cheap. I do, however, plan to buy the puppy lots of accessories when he/she is home. 

I’m getting low on my Jonathan Product Silky Dirt so I picked up my old standby, Frizz Ease Secret Weapon. I might pick up the Shine Shield and one of the oils eventually though. 

Oh, and since Gelaskins is having 20% off, I don’t know how I can resist getting a new skin for my K3.


----------



## Neo

Oh no!! *Hudsonam*, I can only imagine how difficult this must have been, and what awful state you must be in right now - such a sad, horrible thing, to loose your dog . But at least you could spare him pain and misery, and while it doesn't make your loss any less, maybe it helps a little bit knowing that you did the right thing for him? <hugs>

On a more positive note: what kind of puppy will you be getting? And how fun to buy loads of accessories for him/her 

But I still think you need to cut yourself some slack and get yourself a little something, just because, you know...

<hugs again>


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, I'm relieved that everyone likes their Hana dryers! I would feel awful if there was dissatisfaction after recommending such a pricey styling tool. I still haven't tried the shine shield! Guess I need to put it on the counter where I have a visual reminder. Hope you puck up the Malibu Tan again. I've gotten some sun at the beach the past week so haven't been using it but I will when my tan starts fading.

*Hudsonam*, I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your beloved Oscar. But as *Neo* said, know that you did the right thing by not prolonging Oscar's suffering. I send you great big (((hugs))) too.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Hudsonam*, so sorry to hear about Oscar.

Just when I think I can easily go back to Smackdown because I really don't want/need anything....

Today I used a gift certificate that I got for Christmas and went for a massage. The massage was good but the sheets were even better. I am a sheet snob and those were the softest I've ever felt. I asked what kind they were and the girl said that everyone asks that. Suddenly I need new sheets.

I also noticed that my hands are dry and starting to look old!!!  My arms and legs are also dry (welcome to old age). I need a gallon of some type of very good body moisturizer and hand cream.


----------



## Neo

So, *SN*, what sheets are they?? Please share 

My favorite body moisturizer, is the Lubriderm for sensitive skin, fragrance free. Cheap, efficient, non-greasy, and just the best I've ever had, even over expensive stuff! I use it almost every day (just use a bit in summer after my morning shower to fight AC dryness in the office). My skin has never been as soft and smooth as in the past year and a half - basically since I've been using it.

For hand creme, the original hand creme from l'Occitane is what I always come back to. But right now, I find that massaging any Hana Shine Shield into my hands after applying to my hair is doing a fantastic job . But if you want something not only hydrating but that is also anti-aging, and are ready to invest, check out the Amore Pacific hand creme - it's from out of this world!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks for the moisturizer recommendations.

The sheets are by The Comphy Company. Read their reviews.

http://www.ruvalonline.com/Comphy-Co-Bedding-s/5.htm


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'll let you know.


----------



## Someone Nameless

The ones on the spa table did not feel like microfiber.  They felt like very soft cotton.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I know what you mean about microfiber/polyester blouses that trap the heat.

Years ago we had some satin sheets that were hot and awful. I could not stand them. These are not in the same ballpark. Still, let me sleep on them a week and see what I think. I have a Tempurpedic bed so we can't do hot.

I didn't get these, but check out the reviews on these and they are cheap.

http://www.amazon.com/Cathay-Home-Fashions-Luxury-Microfiber/dp/B004VD52M8/ref=pd_sbs_hg_1


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks everyone! In a way it helped that we knew his last day was coming so we were somewhat prepared, but it's still unbelievable that he's actually gone. He was with us through many important events in our lives. And we were shocked how quickly he went downhill that last day. 

Then lo and behold puppies fall in our lap. Well not literally, but we may end up getting a French Bulldog puppy. So that's been a little light at the end of the tunnel. 

And re: getting wrinkled, I swear my knees are getting wrinkles.


----------



## Jen

*Hudsonam*, I'm so sorry to hear about Oscar. Even having time to prepare doesn't make it easier to lose a pet. I dread the day it comes for me. My little Maddie has been kind of sick lately and for awhile I was scared it was really bad. It's just not fair that they don't live as long as we do! I'm so excited for you to get a new puppy though, share pictures when you get it!

What a shock *Neo*, I also use Lubriderm. But I use the regular fragrance free kind. I've used many different kinds of lotions over the years and it's my favorite so far. For hand lotion I use Philosophy's Hands of Hope, and the L'Occitane cream on my knuckles when it's winter and they start to crack.

I use and love Pure Beech sateen sheets, I wonder how either of these compare. I just can't imagine buying sheets without touching them, I'm SO picky. I'm curious about those $25 ones especially, but I'm a total sheet snob. Which kind did you get? The Comphy kind or the Sheex?


----------



## Andra

hudsonam said:


> Thanks everyone! In a way it helped that we knew his last day was coming so we were somewhat prepared, but it's still unbelievable that he's actually gone. He was with us through many important events in our lives. And we were shocked how quickly he went downhill that last day.


Hugs from me and my kitties as well. It's always hard to lose a fur-baby. But it sounds like you have lots of really good memories that will make you smile later on.


----------



## Jen

Speaking of my sick kitty, I thought I'd share this picture. She has a nail bed infection, so we have to soak her toes in this solution. If you have a cat you know that this is virtually impossible. Anyway, I took her to the vet earlier in the week and they did a soak and took this picture and posted it on their facebook page. She's getting a "pedicure". She's sooooo much better for them than she is at home!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Jen,* I ordered the Comphy Co. ones because that's what they had on the massage table and they were to good to take a chance on the other kind. Seriously, I could have let her just forget the massage and let me just stay there and enjoy the sheets. When I had to turn over and I asked her what kind they were she laughed. It's almost like she was expecting that question.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Jen*, I'm glad she is feeling better, but that picture is funny!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## louiseb

Someone Nameless said:


> Thanks for the moisturizer recommendations.
> 
> The sheets are by The Comphy Company. Read their reviews.
> 
> http://www.ruvalonline.com/Comphy-Co-Bedding-s/5.htm


I just ordered the brown


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Speaking of my sick kitty, I thought I'd share this picture. She has a nail bed infection, so we have to soak her toes in this solution. If you have a cat you know that this is virtually impossible. Anyway, I took her to the vet earlier in the week and they did a soak and took this picture and posted it on their facebook page. She's getting a "pedicure". She's sooooo much better for them than she is at home!


LOL *Jen*, what a surprise - again! - your kitty looks just like Neo


----------



## zeus

I just bought VitaMix. OMG, I love it!










https://secure.vitamix.com/Vitamix-5200-Blender-Getting-Started-Package.aspx?Coupon=07-0063


----------



## Neo

zeus said:


> I just bought VitaMix. OMG, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://secure.vitamix.com/Vitamix-5200-Blender-Getting-Started-Package.aspx?Coupon=07-0063


WOW!!!!! Congratulations, what a cool purchase!!!!! And welcome to the thread  - if you keep it up with that kind of purchases, you will fit right in, lol


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> LOL *Jen*, what a surprise - again! - your kitty looks just like Neo


I know! But Maddie is a little fatter! She's lost a few pounds though.



zeus said:


> I just bought VitaMix. OMG, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://secure.vitamix.com/Vitamix-5200-Blender-Getting-Started-Package.aspx?Coupon=07-0063


Welcome and congratulations! I also am madly in love with my Vitamix and use it every day.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I know! But Maddie is a little fatter! She's lost a few pounds though.


LOL - well, I did save Neo from the streets of Phnom Penh, and at the time he was so small, that the vet thought at first that he was less than 2 months old, maybe just past one. One week later, because he was changing teeth, we realized he was actually probably around 4 months old . So he's always been a skinny cat - and I like to keep him mean and lean, lol!


----------



## Jen

Mine is a rescue too!  I got her at a shelter where I went to college.  She was found in a field at about 8 weeks old.  I guess I just fattened her up too much ha ha!!!  I like to keep her fat & spoiled   !  Neo is sure lean.....but he doesn't look very mean!  I do admire his taste in beautiful purses


----------



## Someone Nameless

louiseb said:


> I just ordered the brown


I can't wait until we get them. I did send an email to ask them if their bed sheets were just like the massage table sheets and as soft. They said they are!


----------



## Jen

I have a brown set in the shopping cart though.  I do wish I could feel it first, but......
Let me know how much you love them and I'll likely order some    There is nothing like a really soft set of sheets!  And hey, I splurged on the Tempurpedic bed, I might as well have the best sheets to go along with it   !


----------



## louiseb

I have a Tempurpedic bed and I use good quality knit sheets, looking forward to these. Although it is already hard to leave my bed in the morning!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have bought all kinds of sheets in my lifetime.  I figure you spend so much time in bed and you need to wake up feeling rested, so it should be a nice, comfy experience.  I've bought Egyptian cotton, sateen, outrageous number thread counts <- which just turned out to be very heavy!!!....I've bought all kinds and these felt so wonderful, I couldn't resist.  I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Who was talking about the Malibu Tan and what did they say about it?

Is this the one that was mentioned? The Hemp? Is it good? Planning a beach trip soon....


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I have bought all kinds of sheets in my lifetime. I figure you spend so much time in bed and you need to wake up feeling rested, so it should be a nice, comfy experience. I've bought Egyptian cotton, sateen, outrageous number thread counts <- which just turned out to be very heavy!!!....I've bought all kinds and these felt so wonderful, I couldn't resist. I hope I'm not disappointed.


Okay *SN*, I need a detailed review of those *sheets*! We keep our sheets _FOREVER_ because I like super soft sheets and new ones just take too long to break in. I like luxury sheets, high thread count and rich colors. Did I mention they have to be super *SOFT*?


----------



## Someone Nameless

They WERE super soft at the day spa.  I have no idea how many times they have been used and washed but we'll see soon enough.


----------



## skyblue

*Zeus*, I can't live without my Vita Mix! It is DA BOMB! I use it at least twice everyday. 

*Jen*, I love your Maddie cat! I am sorry to hear about her infection, but the photo cracked me up! 

*SN*, try *Tan Towels*. They work great for me. I apply using gloves--no mess and quick drying!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Skyblue*, it's too late. I'm sitting here with Malibu Tan all over me and I'm wanting to know if it is good!!!    We had to go to WalMart tonight and I saw it and got it on impulse.


----------



## Neo

Lol *SN*!!!!! Please let us know how that goes 

I have given up on self tanners: I just can't manage them . I always end up with streaks, spots that are way darker than others, and other such catastrophes. However, earlier this summer (before I really got tanned at my parents'), I've been really happy with the Carlene K Body bronzer. It's easy to apply regularly and to build up if so desired. It smells heavenly (always a plus in my book), and gives a beautiful bronzed glow to the skin - very natural looking but in better. And it simply washes off under the shower - but not so easily that you would get worried in the rain or anything, you do have to apply plenty of soap and scrub a bit. Anyway, just wanted to mention it as an alternative, in case there are others who are as unlucky with self tanners as me


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Lol *SN*!!!!! Please let us know how that goes
> 
> I have given up on self tanners: I just can't manage them . I always end up with streaks, spots that are way darker than others, and other such catastrophes. However, earlier this summer (before I really got tanned at my parents'), I've been really happy with the Carlene K Body bronzer. It's easy to apply regularly and to build up if so desired. It smells heavenly (always a plus in my book), and gives a beautiful bronzed glow to the skin - very natural looking but in better. And it simply washes off under the shower - but not so easily that you would get worried in the rain or anything, you do have to apply plenty of soap and scrub a bit. Anyway, just wanted to mention it as an alternative, in case there are others who are as unlucky with self tanners as me
> 
> Neo, where does one get this wonderful sounding product?


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> I can't wait until we get them. I did send an email to ask them if their bed sheets were just like the massage table sheets and as soft. They said they are!


Are these the $143 sheets for Queen size?


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, yes, I'm so surprised how much better the coffee tastes with the french press! The Chanel bronzer is really wonderful. It's giving me the perfect tanned look, and I use such a small amount, it'll last forever. My problem with a lot of bronzers is they come across slightly red on me; this one doesn't do that at all.  I knew the brush enabling would follow behind it! I may eventually pick the LY34 up, but right now I'm using Make Up For Ever's kabuki, and it's working wonderfully well.
Wow, that Mally kit really is an amazing deal with full-sized products!
Love the picture of your kitty! Glad she's staying still long enough for someone to treat her infection. Isn't that how it always is? My yorkie is always better with vets and groomers than with me. It's because I'm such a pushover, I think. 

*Neo*, I'm glad I finally caved on the Chanel bronzer, too! I just started using the tweed blush, and there's way too much glitter. I know it's just an overspray, so I'll probably wipe it away with a paper towel or something. It's so pretty in the pan with the glitter, but definitely not my type when worn like that. I adore the colour, and will probably cave to buy another tweed blush eventually.
Speaking of other blushes, I have to say aside from the Chanel blushes, I really like Lancome's blushes. They're so soft and pretty. Miel Glace is the one I'm obsessed with right now. And it smells like roses, so you know I like it even more.  Although, you could always wait and see what the brands come out with for winter. I dread seasonal releases because I always want too much. 

*Cmg*, nice buys! I was on the UD website when they were having their sale, but I took too long to decide and a couple of the things I wanted became sold out, so I decided to pass. I'm excited to see what UD comes out with to replace the discontinued products.

*Andra*, love your Librarian!

*Hudsonam*, I'm so sorry to hear about Oscar. I know what a difficult time this must be for you. (((Hugs))) to you from me as well.

*Ruby*, that's why I love this thread: products recommended are almost always amazing.  You definitely should try your Shine Shield. I tried drying my hair without the Shine Shield. It was fine without, but I could tell a difference. My hair felt less moisturized without. I haven't decided if it'll be a product I'll repurchase, though. I have so many hair products. It's a sickness.

*SN*, those sheets sound amazing! I'm looking forward to reading your review. *Ruby* is the one who mentioned the Malibu Tan, and yep, that's the right one! Let us know how you like it!

*Louiseb*, please review your sheets as well when you get them!

*Zeus*, welcome to the thread! Nice purchase! There are quite a few here in love with their VitaMix as well.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *Zeus*, run, run as fast as you can away from this thread. *They* will suck you right in....*AddieLove* with her makeup discoveries....*Ruby* and the Hana hair dryer....*SN* with her new sheets....*Jen*, hawking VitaMixes (See how they can suck you right in? *Jen*, darling picture of Maddie, sweet thing.)....*Hippie* and her cute shirt....*Victoria*, anything pink and watch out for her wonderful product reviews. They'll get you every time....*Andra*, cars. Yes, you heard right. Nothing too big here....*Corkyb*, Aveda, Aveda, Aveda....*Skyblue*, cute green Burton wheelie bag....*Hudsonam*, Vera Bradley taunts....*LouiseB*, choffy....*hakimast*, fun things from thinkgeek.com....*cmg*, S & S bags....*NapCat*, LG dishwashers....*PMartelly*, Steampunk necklaces....*Julip*, cosmetic brushes and Tassies....and last, but not least, *Neo*,_ everythiing_!
> 
> I probably missed some people but, rest assured, they will surface to do what they do best -- enable! I just
> wanted to welcome you and warn you. And on top of all that they p
> 
> I'm a victim here, too.


*Cobbie*, guilty as charged and we are all proud of it!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cobbie has ratted us out!


----------



## louiseb

I have bought the Clarisonic Mia and at least one purse from kindleboard threads. I've also from this thread bought a hair dryer (before the latest craze), the Beast, and now sheets. There is probably more I'm not thinking of, I don't wear enough make-up to be drawn in to those discussions.   I have been happy with everything though, even bought my sisters Mias and the Beast for gifts. Oh yeah and that thing to use to pull you hair off your face when you wash it!


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> Tassies
> 
> I don't know how oI forgot *Jane*. I wear her Bobbie Brown Heather shadow every day.
> 
> A couple of Etsy sellers are local and were written up in our morning paper. The name of their company is Fine and Funky Jewelry. They have some unique, affordable jewelry that some of you might be interested in. I wish I were more funky.


Thanks for remembering me! I rarely remember to put my eyeshadow on, but that doesn't mean I can't love the color.

I have not made many noteworthy purchases lately (do khakis from LL Bean count?), but I will soon be spending a few pennies for a new ring I am having made using diamonds and rubies from some of my mother's jewelry.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane, I can't wait to see your ring!


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> *Skyblue*, it's too late. I'm sitting here with Malibu Tan all over me and I'm wanting to know if it is good!!!    We had to go to WalMart tonight and I saw it and got it on impulse.


Well?? How is it?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Everyone who has bought the urban decay naked palette, are you still using it/happy with it?


----------



## corkyb

I'm thinking of returning it as I haven't used it but a couple of times.  It's too shimmery for me.


----------



## Someone Nameless

corkyb said:


> Well?? How is it?


It's good! My daughter-in-law was over today and she asked me what kind it was.


----------



## corkyb

Ok I just looked at the bottle of Malibu here.  Is it a bronzer or a fake tanner?


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, what? I'm a victim, too! 

*Cmg*, I still use the Naked palette and love it. I prefer neutrals and don't mind the shimmer, though. I love how buttery UD's eyeshadows are, and it's so nice to just take that palette with me on trips and have so many options. UD has a few different palettes out right now, including the anniversary palette. That one has quite a few neutrals as well but with some nice pops of colours. It really depends what you're looking for. If you prefer matte eyeshadows, then none of UD's palettes are something you'll want as they don't have a ton of mattes in their palettes (Naked only has two). But if you don't mind the finishes, their palettes are good quality and great deals.

If you're looking for mattes, MUFE has some of the best. The pigmentation is amazing, and they're so nice to apply. But they're definitely not cheap at $19 each. They do have a limited edition palette coming out soon for $45, but most of the shadows in that palette aren't matte.


*Paula*, it's one of those gradual tanners, I believe. It won't come off in the shower.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Thanks Corky and Addie.  I love the colored eyeshadow looks I see other people doing, but I just keep reaching for my slightly shimmery/metallic neutrals, maybe one day I'll branch out   

I got the ammo palette and the vegan palette from UD's website sale and really like the pigment and texture of the shadows so I thought I might try out the naked palette since it is all neutrals.  I like some shimmer, but I don't do silver glitter which kinda makes some of the colors in my ammo and vegan palettes unusable for me.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Somebody take my credit cards!  Yesterday I bought a new handheld GPS (for geocaching), and Canon EOS Rebel T3, 2 lenses to go with the T3, a UV filter for the lenses, and a pixma pro9000 Mark II printer.  There is a part instant/part prepaid credit card rebate thing going on that lets one get all of that for just the price of the camera, so I finally gave in and bought myself a dSLR after thinking about it for years. I might need to sign up for a photography class at work spring semester...


----------



## Jen

*cmg*, I bought the Canon T1i when it first came out and I love it. Good purchase! AND something you'll have and use for a long time. What a steal too, how could you resist  ! I highly recommend buying a manual printed by someone else though (check Amazon), they get much more in depth. I've never bought any UD eyeshadows, but I've bought some Tarte palettes and like those a lot. I'm a mostly matte eyeshadow girl though, shimmer just looks dumb on me. I use it as a highlighter only.

I'm reeeeeeaaaalllly close to buying those sheets, so I hope you guys get yours soon so you can tell me they're not as great as you thought  ! I was washing my sheets yesterday and realized that I really need new ones. I was going to just go buy another set of Pure Beech, but those are almost $100 so if the Comphy ones are better I'd buy those instead.....


----------



## louiseb

my newest favorite thing! I have a small kitchen so really limit electrical appliances. I have been watching this one for months, reading reviews, news stories. I decided to buy one then was holding out for Bed Bath and Beyond so I could use a coupon, but they were always out. This weekend I bought one at Target. OMG it is amazing! The base is just frozen over ripe bananas, and I added some frozen peaches. That was it! It tasted like creamy yummy ice cream. It is fast and clean up is really easy. I am going to use this every day.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> *cmg*, I bought the Canon T1i when it first came out and I love it. Good purchase! AND something you'll have and use for a long time. What a steal too, how could you resist  ! I highly recommend buying a manual printed by someone else though (check Amazon), they get much more in depth.


Every time I thought about it in the past I put it off thinking since I don't have kids/pets I wouldn't have anything to take pictures of, but I'm pretty sure once I get it I'll find lots of things to photograph. Do you remember who wrote your manual? There aren't many reviews of the T3 books so I'm not sure which one to go with, may have to just guess.


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Every time I thought about it in the past I put it off thinking since I don't have kids/pets I wouldn't have anything to take pictures of, but I'm pretty sure once I get it I'll find lots of things to photograph. Do you remember who wrote your manual? There aren't many reviews of the T3 books so I'm not sure which one to go with, may have to just guess.


It was David Busch, he's pretty known for writing really good books on cameras. He wrote one on the T3i too!



I have a cat and plenty of pictures get taken of her, but other than that it's just random. I am not very good, but I like it so that's all that matters! Just have fun with it!



louiseb said:


> my newest favorite thing! I have a small kitchen so really limit electrical appliances. I have been watching this one for months, reading reviews, news stories. I decided to buy one then was holding out for Bed Bath and Beyond so I could use a coupon, but they were always out. This weekend I bought one at Target. OMG it is amazing! The base is just frozen over ripe bananas, and I added some frozen peaches. That was it! It tasted like creamy yummy ice cream. It is fast and clean up is really easy. I am going to use this every day.


That looks really interesting! I wonder how different it would be than making frozen goodies in the Vitamix.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Thanks Jen, his was the main book I was looking at so I'm glad to hear that is the author you like as well.


----------



## louiseb

Cobbie said:


> OMG, *Louiseb*, I haven't had breakfast and that looks yummy.
> 
> For future reference - last year BB&B ordered a KitchenAid mixer for me, applied the coupon and shipped to me at no charge. Since I didn't know if that was something they never had stocked or were just out of at the time I just called and she said it depends on whether they have the item in their warehouse or if it comes from the vendor. For the Yonanas they could have ordered it for you with no shipping and you could have used your coupon. Thinking you were local she said they have them in now and you could go and get one. I had to explain about the online forum and _who knows_ where you are. LOL!


I'll keep that in mind in the future!
All the articles and reviews I have seen on this say it is completely different from anything you can get from a blender, juicer, or Vita-Mix. It really was like creamy ice cream with peach bits in it. And so easy to clean, that's always a biggie for me.


----------



## hsuthard

cmg.sweet said:


> Every time I thought about it in the past I put it off thinking since I don't have kids/pets I wouldn't have anything to take pictures of, but I'm pretty sure once I get it I'll find lots of things to photograph. Do you remember who wrote your manual? There aren't many reviews of the T3 books so I'm not sure which one to go with, may have to just guess.


Don't worry you'll find plenty to take pictures of! I'm a portrait photographer and I started out with a Canon AE-1 back in the 80's and have graduated through the years to the 5D. You will never regret your purchase.

I always recommend getting the DVD for your camera too, it's a great way to watch someone point out the dials to you and you can find them yourself at the same time and try it out without losing your spot in a book. I learned a lot from my DVD's.


----------



## Jen

louiseb said:


> I'll keep that in mind in the future!
> All the articles and reviews I have seen on this say it is completely different from anything you can get from a blender, juicer, or Vita-Mix. It really was like creamy ice cream with peach bits in it. And so easy to clean, that's always a biggie for me.


Is it very bananna-y? I love banannas themselves but tend to hate anything bananna flavored. Bananna bread, candy, smoothies, etc. I'll put them in my green smoothies reluctantly because they do cover up the taste of greens really well. That's probably a dumb question considering frozen banannas are the base, but it really does look like ice cream!


----------



## hsuthard

Does anyone have this or know of any opinions about it? It's the Conair Infinitipro Spin Brush, it's a combination blow dryer/curling iron. I'm looking to get something that will help my daughter style her own hair. She really wants to do her hair herself, but she's just nine, and I don't want her trying to use a flat iron or curling iron herself. And I don't think she's disciplined enough to do rollers (plus she's pretty wimpy when it comes to sacrificing pain for beauty, LOL).



I believe Babyliss makes a similar product, but I can't seem to find it anywhere. Any thoughts?


----------



## louiseb

Jen said:


> Is it very bananna-y? I love bananas themselves but tend to hate anything banana flavored. Bananna bread, candy, smoothies, etc. I'll put them in my green smoothies reluctantly because they do cover up the taste of greens really well. That's probably a dumb question considering frozen bananas are the base, but it really does look like ice cream!


It tasted like banana/peach ice cream to me. I've read the riper the bananas are the less strong they are. It comes with recipes, many of them look like they would cover the banana. You can use other fruit without the banana and it says it will be more like sorbet.


----------



## hudsonam

Well the only accessories I'm buying at the moment are for my new puppy!  We pick her up on Sunday, but today I visited an awesome pet boutique with TONS of toys, treats and accessories for dogs. I found these collars, and I picked up the daisy one, but now I'm debating exchanging it for something more fall-like.  They are gorgeous in person. And oh so many to choose from!!!

http://www.upcountryinc.com/


----------



## Neo

*Hudsonam*, yaayyyyy!!!!! Yum, puppy breath !

The Daisy colar is adorable! I just went through them, and the Tropical Fish and New Halloween are really fun. But my 2 favorites are Curly-Q and Gothic Vine 

I think my ultimate choice though would be made only after having met the recipient - personality does play a huge role in the final choice !!!!!

You have such a great weekend ahead of you


----------



## corkyb

hudsonam said:


> Well the only accessories I'm buying at the moment are for my new puppy!  We pick her up on Sunday, but today I visited an awesome pet boutique with TONS of toys, treats and accessories for dogs. I found these collars, and I picked up the daisy one, but now I'm debating exchanging it for something more fall-like.  They are gorgeous in person. And oh so many to choose from!!!
> 
> http://www.upcountryinc.com/


I am in love with this site! Thanks Jane. What kind of puppy are you getting? Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## hudsonam

I really think I might have to get more than one and change them out. I love the "mom" one too.

We're getting little cream colored French Bulldog. 

Here's a picture! This was a couple weeks ago I think. Her name won't be staying Peggy though.


----------



## skyblue

*Hudsonam*, your new puppy is ADORABLE! I can't wait to see your photos and hear all about her. What are you going to name her?

*Cmg*, enjoy all your purchases, but especially your new camera. We purchased a Canon EOS when our son was born. I don't use it any more because it isn't digital. . I think you will love it! I would LOVE to get a new digital version! 

*Louise*, let us know how you like your new Yonanas!

*Hsuthard*, I am not familiar with that hair tool. I hope you are able to find something that will work for her.

I have purchased several pairs of high heels from TJMaxx recently.  Now I desperately need a big closet like *Cobbie's*!


----------



## cmg.sweet

hudsonam said:


> I really think I might have to get more than one and change them out. I love the "mom" one too.
> 
> We're getting little cream colored French Bulldog.
> 
> Here's a picture! This was a couple weeks ago I think. Her name won't be staying Peggy


She is adorable! I want a puppy but the hubs is a bit afraid since neither of us has ever had a dog, so I have to live vicariouly through others photos.


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> I really think I might have to get more than one and change them out. I love the "mom" one too.
> 
> We're getting little cream colored French Bulldog.
> 
> Here's a picture! This was a couple weeks ago I think. Her name won't be staying Peggy though.


I LOVE her!!! She's adorable!!! You're right, Peggy doesn't quite fit her. That website is so cute, you'll have so much fun buying her new accessories and toys.


----------



## Jane917

hudsonam said:


> We're getting little cream colored French Bulldog.
> 
> Here's a picture! This was a couple weeks ago I think. Her name won't be staying Peggy though.


I love French Bulldogs! I have never seen a cream colored one. She is beautiful! Unlike others, I think she looks like a Peggy.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> LOL! Sometimes it ends up just being another room to clean.  Now my friend, on the other hand, has one that looks like a large high end boutique, complete with lighted hanging spaces and her purses behind lighted glassed-in cabinets all around the top of the room, not to mention shoes galore....<oh, my>...a far cry from my plain old room with my daily Land's End and L.L. Bean attire.


HaHa, *Cobbie*! I am due for a thorough clean/reorganize in my shoe closet. There are some shoes that need to be relocated due to space issues. Your friend's closet sounds like a fantasy!


----------



## Addie

*Cmg*, I have the Ammo palette as well and like it but wish there were less glittery colours, too. The Naked Palette has three glittery shades: a beige-type colour, the black, and the blue silver. I rarely use those three, but I did use the beige-type one today with a matte MUFE eyeshadow, and really liked it.
Wow! That's a great deal for the camera!

*Louiseb*, okay, that frozen treat maker looks awesome.

*Hudsoman*, yay for getting your new puppy soon! How fun! I love buying puppy accessories. 
Oh my gosh! So cute!!!


----------



## Ruby296

*Hudsonam*, your new puppy is beyond adorable!! A good friend of mine has a cream French Bulldog and she's so cute!! Have fun shopping for her on that fun site!!


----------



## skyblue

*Someone Nameless*, did you get your new sheets yet? I am anxious for your review!


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, LE is such a terribly stressful phrase, isn't it? That eyeshadow looks lovely! I've never used auto-delivery for anything, so I'm interested to hear how you like it for mascara. Gosh, *Neo*. Stop making Cobbie buy expensive things. *whistles and quickly walks away*


----------



## hsuthard

Hudsonam, what an adorable little puppy! Have fun and enjoy his size while he's so cute and tiny!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> I just ordered this from Chanel with free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Now why in the world would I do that when I've been quite happy with *Jane's* BB Heather? Maybe because this shadow is a LIMITED EDITION!!!!!! (Those dreaded words. ) I also ordered the Inimitable Mascara to be on auto-delivery. I've never done that with makeup before so we'll see how that goes. Anyway, that LE is all *"your"* fault. Oh, don't act all innocent. You know who you are.  I wouldn't have even known about cosmetic LEs if I hadn't read about it here.
> 
> *Ann Marie*, every time I look at the picture of that precious baby I smile. So cute!


Cobbie, Is that gray eyeshadow? With shimmer? How often do you use those LE Chanel Rouge and Or (?goldish) blushes? Wonder if they are still available. I sure wish I could try them on first.


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> *Someone Nameless*, did you get your new sheets yet? I am anxious for your review!


I was JUST thinking the exact same thing! They say it's 2 day delivery so they should be there by now! I've almost ordered them a dozen times. Plus that spa robe looks pretty great.........  (I'm hopeless)

They know exactly what they're doing when they put LIMITED EDITION on it! They are targeting suckers like us!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Not yet.  I called them yesterday and they said business is good and they had just received all their backorders.  They just shipped and should be here Friday.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> I just ordered this from Chanel with free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Now why in the world would I do that when I've been quite happy with *Jane's* BB Heather? Maybe because this shadow is a LIMITED EDITION!!!!!! (


That is a lovely color. Let me know how you like it, compared to BB Heather.What is your coloring? I have olive skin/hazel eyes. Most eyeshadows turn turn funny colors on me.


----------



## Neo

*Hudsonam*, your puppy is adorable!!!!! I can't wait to find out what her name will be, and envy you the fun of accessorizing her . I love Neo to bits, but I would reallylove to have a dog too (especially in the summer - during the winter blizzards, not so much !). But I have decided a dog would just be miserable in my tiny apartment all day long, so I will get a puppy when I move again and can live in a house with a garden (I really want a great Dane, so I guess a lot of space would be good ).

*Cobbie*, that eyeshadow looks gorgeous!!! I will definitely have to check it out next time I go to Bloomingdales, which is most probably on Friday after work, I need a couple of things . In particular, I need a new blush as my Chanel is so subtle, that you can't actually see it over my tan, no matter how much of it I apply, lol! I wanted to check out those Bobbi Brown sheer tint ones, they look interesting. I also absolutely want to see those new Laura Mercier Caviar Stick Eye Colours, in Plum and Steel in particular, and maybe Smoke (maybe only, as I'm doing pretty well with my black Ellis Faas for a darker look - actually, that's pretty much all I've been using for a while now!):



*AddieLove*, excuse me??


----------



## corkyb

Neo makes EVERYBODY buy expensive things so I think it is appropriate to always blame her.


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> That is a lovely color. Let me know how you like it, compared to BB Heather.What is your coloring? I have olive skin/hazel eyes. Most eyeshadows turn turn funny colors on me.


I usually wear a copper or aubergine eyeshadow at the outside corner of my eyes. It really makes my blue eyes POP! However, I wore gray today and it looked smashing......


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *corky*, *Jane*, I have a somewhat fair skin tone. I use Chanel Vitalumiere in Ivoire which is perfect, if that helps. My eye color is hazel but it changes. It could be green or slightly bluish on any given day depending on my clothes. My hair is brown, natural and otherwise.


*Corky*, my skin is also fair, though I tan quite easily. At least, I used to when I let myself tan. I wear Dior makeup in Nude, which is very similar to Chanel VL in Ivoire (the Nordstrom SA gave me a sample to try). My eyes are more green than blue. In fact, they are never blue, more of a blue/gray sometimes. However, all my children have blue eyes. I am waiting to hear how you like the new Chanel eyeshadow.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Neo makes EVERYBODY buy expensive things


Not always!!!! I did recommend the Lubriderm body moisturizer . And the expensive stuff is always just nice stuff 



corkyb said:


> so I think it is appropriate to always blame her.


I have to strongly disagree !!!!!!


----------



## Jen

I have one that I get to blame someone else for! *SN*, I am ridiculously impatient and couldn't wait for your review, and after reading the reviews online I bought the Comphy sheets. And the spa robe.....I have a thing for robes  - but in my defense I need a new thicker one.

This was after I placed a Philosophy order, I needed some kiss me lip balm (the light pink kind in a tube, 
I am in love with it) and some of the sugar body scrub I'm obsessed with to find they were both 30% off! So I bought a few of each.

Neither of these were your fault *Neo*, but PLENTY have been!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Bad news for the Shopping Cats !!

My horoscope for today !!

_Gemini (5/21 - 6/21)

You need to freeze your credit cards in a block of ice and then padlock the freezer -- 
idle shopping is a really bad idea right now! If you can just hang on for a day or so, your financial situation should improve_


----------



## Neo

Oh no *Napcat* !!! At least its only a 24 hours smack down 

Thank you *Jen* ! LOL! I'm sure you will enjoy your purchases, especially your new thick robe


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> I have one that I get to blame someone else for! *SN*, I am ridiculously impatient and couldn't wait for your review, and after reading the reviews online I bought the Comphy sheets. And the spa robe.....I have a thing for robes  - but in my defense I need a new thicker one.
> 
> This was after I placed a Philosophy order, I needed some kiss me lip balm (the light pink kind in a tube,
> I am in love with it) and some of the sugar body scrub I'm obsessed with to find they were both 30% off! So I bought a few of each.
> 
> Neither of these were your fault *Neo*, but PLENTY have been!


Oh good, *Jen*! Now I can expect a review of the sheets from you as well! I can appreciate your impatience! I want everything *yesterday*!


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> *Hudsonam*, your puppy is adorable!!!!! I can't wait to find out what her name will be, and envy you the fun of accessorizing her . I love Neo to bits, but I would reallylove to have a dog too (especially in the summer - during the winter blizzards, not so much !). But I have decided a dog would just be miserable in my tiny apartment all day long, so I will get a puppy when I move again and can live in a house with a garden (I really want a great Dane, so I guess a lot of space would be good ).
> 
> *Cobbie*, that eyeshadow looks gorgeous!!! I will definitely have to check it out next time I go to Bloomingdales, which is most probably on Friday after work, I need a couple of things . In particular, I need a new blush as my Chanel is so subtle, that you can't actually see it over my tan, no matter how much of it I apply, lol! I wanted to check out those Bobbi Brown sheer tint ones, they look interesting. I also absolutely want to see those new Laura Mercier Caviar Stick Eye Colours, in Plum and Steel in particular, and maybe Smoke (maybe only, as I'm doing pretty well with my black Ellis Faas for a darker look - actually, that's pretty much all I've been using for a while now!):
> 
> 
> 
> *AddieLove*, excuse me??


*Neo*, I LOVE Great Danes. I don't think we'll ever live in a place big enough for one though.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I love great danes and want one too.  We have a 1/2 acre fenced back yard so plenty of space (but it would be an indoor dog primarily) but hubs says they are too big.  My brother just got a great dane/lab mix puppy and she is so cute and sweet...I tried to steal her but he caught me.


----------



## Jen

I grew up across the street from 2 Great Danes, they were the sweetest dogs but for some reason I was always just terrified of them.  They just look scary!!  But they're pretty cute too once you get past the scary.  If I ever get a dog (Maddie will NOT tolerate a dog, so it would be later in life) it would likely be a small to medium non yippy dog.  I don't know though, I really am more of a cat person!    

Okay, someone seriously take my credit card away from me.  I have been going Groupon and Living Social deal crazy.  The other day I bought a deluxe spa mani/pedi for $35.  Today I bought a one hour massage for $30 and a 90 minute sea salt mani/pedi (at the same place) for another $30.....and the one I at least don't feel guilty about is the 10 yoga classes for $20 one.  They need to stop sending me these e-mails!  

On a different note, I got my hair cut on monday (still not my normal lady, it's okay but not my favorite cut) so the hair oil experiment continues.  I used the Orofluido yesterday and it looked really frizzy, but it was REALLY humid yesterday.  Today, not so humid, used the Josie Maran Argan oil (used it a little differently too - slicked my hair back with it, then used another pump to smooth it down once it was parted and brushed down) and it looks really great today.  I'm going to try the same thing with the Orofluido tomorrow and see what happens!  The experiment continues!


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, my hair tends to frizz in humid weather. I have always had trouble "taming the beast" until I discovered some new products. After I get out of the shower, and my hair has been wrapped in a towel for a bit, I apply *Aveda Damage Remedy *and finger comb it through my hair. When I am ready to style it I apply *Calista Tools Achieve 10 *(from QVC) mixed with 4 or 5 drops of* Josie Maran's Argan Oil *to my hair and comb it through. I either let it air dry into soft waves, or blow dry and flat iron it. It may take a time or two to get the right amount for your hair length and type, but it has been an amazing change for me!


----------



## Jen

That Calista Tools product looks interesting, I'll have to try that. I need to get over my aversion to QVC and paying for shipping!! I don't use any styling tools or dye my hair or anything so I don't have much damage, but that Aveda product looks like it would help with frizz too. I don't get it toooo bad, but it's enough to be annoying. Just the 15 flyaways are enough to drive me crazy! I want smooth defined curls NOW  ! 
Thanks *skyblue*!!!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

My Kemple Wheaton Lace And Dewdrop juice glasses and parfait dishes just arrived in the mail! I never heard of this line. Found it when I was looking for Kemple glass. The glasses and dishes are from the 1970s and are from patterns dating back to the 1800s. They're gorgeous! Here are pictures:


----------



## Elizabeth Black

cmg.sweet said:


> I love great danes and want one too. We have a 1/2 acre fenced back yard so plenty of space (but it would be an indoor dog primarily) but hubs says they are too big. My brother just got a great dane/lab mix puppy and she is so cute and sweet...I tried to steal her but he caught me.


I've never been much of a dog person but there was a great dane living in my neighborhood about 20 years ago. I had a teeny, tiny, little black kitty who loved to chase that gigundo dog up and down the sidewalk. They were buddies. She used to do the same thing to a bull mastiff in the neighborhood. Seeing this little black ball of fluff chasing these gigantic dogs was funny, especially since they always played together.


----------



## Guest

Jen said:


> I have one that I get to blame someone else for! *SN*, I am ridiculously impatient and couldn't wait for your review, and after reading the reviews online I bought the Comphy sheets. And the spa robe.....I have a thing for robes  - but in my defense I need a new thicker one.
> 
> This was after I placed a Philosophy order, I needed some kiss me lip balm (the light pink kind in a tube,
> I am in love with it) and some of the sugar body scrub I'm obsessed with to find they were both 30% off! So I bought a few of each.
> 
> Neither of these were your fault *Neo*, but PLENTY have been!


I LOVE Philosophy!! Amazing Grace body wash, Purity Made Simple, and Hope in a Jar are my addictions.


----------



## Jen

NYCKindleFan said:


> I LOVE Philosophy!! Amazing Grace body wash, Purity Made Simple, and Hope in a Jar are my addictions.


I'm also addicted to Purity and Hope in a jar! I think at least 80% of the ladies around here are Purity users too! I also love their Microdelivery scrub and 2 step mask.


----------



## Jane917

Elizabeth Black said:


> My Kemple Wheaton Lace And Dewdrop juice glasses and parfait dishes just arrived in the mail! I never heard of this line. Found it when I was looking for Kemple glass. The glasses and dishes are from the 1970s and are from patterns dating back to the 1800s. They're gorgeous! Here are pictures:


I love collecting glass. Where did you find this?


----------



## Jen

Well I'm a little miffed this morning! Remember that buy 2 get 1 free mascara deal at Nordstrom? I finally finished up my Guerlain so I went to open the Chanel this morning - really excited to try it especially knowing how much *Neo* loves it - open it up, and the brush part of the wand is broken off and is down in the mascara, at least I assume so. All I know is I pulled the wand out and there was no brush on it.  
Do you think Nordstrom will do anything about it? It was of course the free one and it was months ago. NOT happy! It was the whole reason I bought the other 2! I will probably contact them and see what they say.

Those glasses are beautiful!


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, I'm sure Nordstrom will exchange it for you. The dept. stores seem to be very good about that kind of thing. What a bummer!


----------



## Jen

My only worry was that it was the free one.  If it had been one of the ones I paid for I knew there wouldn't be an issue.  I actually did a live chat with a customer service person, they are sending me a replacement.  I'm guessing only because they still have some of the free ones in stock, she had to go check.  That makes me feel much better.  I guess being Nordstrom they have to do it.  Speaking of, did anyone see the September Vogue issue yet?  Nordstrom has a 17 page spread in it - all I kept thinking was geez, I guess they charge enough for their products to be able to afford this!  Can you imagine what that would cost in their biggest issue of the year?!


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Jane917 said:


> I love collecting glass. Where did you find this?


I found it on eBay. I've bought amberina glass on eBay, too. Beautiful colors. I find glass at yard sales and thrift stores, too. Finding something gorgeous like this is like winning a treasure hunt.


----------



## Elizabeth Black

Jen said:


> Well I'm a little miffed this morning! Remember that buy 2 get 1 free mascara deal at Nordstrom? I finally finished up my Guerlain so I went to open the Chanel this morning - really excited to try it especially knowing how much *Neo* loves it - open it up, and the brush part of the wand is broken off and is down in the mascara, at least I assume so. All I know is I pulled the wand out and there was no brush on it.
> Do you think Nordstrom will do anything about it? It was of course the free one and it was months ago. NOT happy! It was the whole reason I bought the other 2! I will probably contact them and see what they say.
> 
> Those glasses are beautiful!


Thanks on the glasses! I think Nordstrom will exchange it for you. You won't know unless you ask. And don't forget - the customer is always right.


----------



## Jane917

hudsonam said:


> *Jen*, I'm sure Nordstrom will exchange it for you. The dept. stores seem to be very good about that kind of thing. What a bummer!


Is this pickup weekend for "Peggy?" You will have join us on the "Should I get a dog? I did" thread.


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> My only worry was that it was the free one. If it had been one of the ones I paid for I knew there wouldn't be an issue. I actually did a live chat with a customer service person, they are sending me a replacement. I'm guessing only because they still have some of the free ones in stock, she had to go check. That makes me feel much better. I guess being Nordstrom they have to do it.


I still have one of my three mascaras unopened, so I am glad you had good luck with a replacement from Nordstrom. My unopened one is the Dior. I have used the Chanel and the Lancome. I have to admit that I still prefer my Clinique mascara, and it is half the cost. Maybe the Dior mascara will convince me it is worth the extra cost, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Jen

It's so funny how everyone is different! So many people love the Dior but I really didn't like it at all. Same with the Mally! Unfortunately I haven't been able to find anything that compares to the way too expensive Guerlain. Hopefully the Chanel will. It's just as expensive, but there is so much more product in the tube it won't bother me as much. Which Clinique one do you use? I tried the brush and comb one and returned it after one use. I'm so mascara picky!

I absolutely love garage sales and thrift stores for just that one thing you find that is awesome. It makes it worth the dig to find it. 
OR the random gift - my husband was just given a pristine $4000 Hammond organ for free this week. He can't stop staring at it  ! (I'm not _that_ jealous...... )


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> It's so funny how everyone is different! So many people love the Dior but I really didn't like it at all. Same with the Mally! Unfortunately I haven't been able to find anything that compares to the way too expensive Guerlain. Hopefully the Chanel will. It's just as expensive, but there is so much more product in the tube it won't bother me as much. Which Clinique one do you use? I tried the brush and comb one and returned it after one use. I'm so mascara picky!


I cannot pretend to be a mascara critiquer. I go days without wearing any at all. The Clinque I use is their high impact mascara. I have not used the Dior yet, but will open the package soon. I look forward to your review of the Chanel. For the price, I don't think it matches my Clinique. I like the Clinique brush better.


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, I'm so glad Nordstrom is coming through for you, and hope you like the mascara! I have to say that I'm still very much loving mine, but I use the Inimitable Intense, not the Inimitable. I am just now coming to the end of my first tube!

*Jane*, I used to use the Clinique High Impact mascara, and agree that it's a really good one, and super good value for money! I do however prefer my Chanel, and the Guerlain. But if these 2 were to disappear, I would definitely pick the Clinique back up without hesitation


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> *Jen*, I'm so glad Nordstrom is coming through for you, and hope you like the mascara! I have to say that I'm still very much loving mine, but I use the Inimitable Intense, not the Inimitable. I am just now coming to the end of my first tube!


Do you know what the difference is?

I think I might have a Clinique High impact from that giveaway bag I got at Nordstrom. That's interesting, I'll have to break that out while I wait for the Chanel.


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> *Jen*, I'm so glad Nordstrom is coming through for you, and hope you like the mascara! I have to say that I'm still very much loving mine, but I use the Inimitable Intense, not the Inimitable. I am just now coming to the end of my first tube!
> 
> *Jane*, I used to use the Clinique High Impact mascara, and agree that it's a really good one, and super good value for money! I do however prefer my Chanel, and the Guerlain. But if these 2 were to disappear, I would definitely pick the Clinique back up without hesitation


*NEO NEO NEO!* Are you in the path of Irene? Stay safe!


----------



## hudsonam

Jane917 said:


> Is this pickup weekend for "Peggy?" You will have join us on the "Should I get a dog? I did" thread.


Yes!! But I'm in NJ and this hurricane might ruin our plans. :-( I'm thinking we should name her Irene. LOL.


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> Yes!! But I'm in NJ and this hurricane might ruin our plans. :-( I'm thinking we should name her Irene. LOL.


That would be hilarious. I hope you get to go get her so you can take lots of pictures and share them here!! 
Isn't that such a strange sentence? 'I'm in NJ and this hurricane might ruin our plans?!'  Bizarre!


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> *NEO NEO NEO!* Are you in the path of Irene? Stay safe!


Yes, it seems that unfortunately I am - just heard that they are evacuating the building next to mine, but not mine yet . Hopefully it won't be as bad as they make it to be right now - this is definitely an experience I could have lived without !!!

I wonder how Neo will react??...

Thank you Jane for asking - I'll try to check in here as often as possible!

*Hudsonam*, it would be hilarious, and I really hope you get to pick your puppy up this week-end. But on the other hand, poor thing, called a name that a lot of people will not remember fondly - maybe not the best of omen to the start of your relationship??


----------



## Jane917

hudsonam said:


> Yes!! But I'm in NJ and this hurricane might ruin our plans. :-( I'm thinking we should name her Irene. LOL.


Perfect! "_Kennel Name_ Storm from Hell" Call name "Irene" or "Stormy"


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Yes, it seems that unfortunately I am - just heard that they are evacuating the building next to mine, but not mine yet . Hopefully it won't be as bad as they make it to be right now - this is definitely an experience I could have lived without !!!
> 
> I wonder how Neo will react??...
> 
> Thank you Jane for asking - I'll try to check in here as often as possible!
> 
> *Hudsonam*, it would be hilarious, and I really hope you get to pick your puppy up this week-end. But on the other hand, poor thing, called a name that a lot of people will not remember fondly - maybe not the best of omen to the start of your relationship??


*Neo* I am trying to sound reasonable here.  How can one building be in danger and the building next door not be in danger? Please stay in touch with us. Safe thoughts for you and Neo are being sent your way!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I was just coming on here to tell you to stay safe Neo and it looks like we all had the same idea. Hudsonam, and anyone else in the path stay safe too...


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> *Neo* I am trying to sound reasonable here.  How can one building be in danger and the building next door not be in danger? Please stay in touch with us. Safe thoughts for you and Neo are being sent your way!


I was just thinking the exact same thing! *Neo*, please do stay safe and check in here so we know you're ok. I'm in NY too, but far from the coast. We have flood warnings up and we are supposed to get pounded w/lots of rain & wind. Sending good thoughts to all who are in Irene's path.


----------



## skyblue

We get tornados in our area which are plenty scary. We have been in some pretty strong tropical storms while on vacation which had me quite scared. Please take care *Neo*, and anyone else in Irene's path!

I rather like some of the old fashioned names for puppies, like _'Blanche'_. It rather cracks me up!  

I got my *smashbox* TSV today. I am trying it out tomorrow.

There's a *Clarisonic* face and body unit with a pretty pattern that's bundles with Bliss Spa products today. I already own a Clarisonic, as noted on *Someone Nameless'* thread.


----------



## VictoriaP

"Stay safe" vibes from me too to all of you in Irene's path! Don't risk yourselves or your pets, please. Get out while you relatively easily can if possible.

Not much to report here; in laws are in town and chipping away at miscellaneous projects that have been left to languish for years while I've been sick. And it finally got a little warm, so I found these Vornado fans:



Same model was being clearanced out at Target for half the price--$20 each! They're superb; quiet, but with a lot of airflow for the size. They even come apart for cleaning! I won't hesitate to buy the bigger ones next time I need a larger fan.


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> I got my *smashbox* TSV today. I am trying it out tomorrow.


*Skyblue*, would love to hear your feedback on the Smashbox tsv. I was very tempted to get it but haven't yet. How do you like Halo? I currently use LG BalanceNBrighten and am quite happy with it, but am intrigued by Halo too.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just got back from a trip to the beach with my hubby, son and his wife.  We had a lovely time and I did LOTS of shopping, mostly clothes for fall, etc.  Now it is back on SMACKDOWN.  My sheets were waiting when I got home and I washed them and put them on my bed.  I can't wait to get in it tonight and check them out after several nights out of my own bed.  

The bottom sheet is very deep and I tucked a lot under the mattress.  The top sheet has a lot of over-hang too.  Has anyone else gotten theirs?


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to check in to say that all is well again here in in NYC! It's been a long night for me, fighting some leakages, a d the winds were just howling, which would have made it impossible to sleep anyway I guess. I'm sure glad it's over, and that the damage was less alltogether than they expected!!!

Thank you all for the positive thoughts


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> Just wanted to check in to say that all is well again here in in NYC! It's been a long night for me, fighting some leakages, a d the winds were just howling, which would have made it impossible to sleep anyway I guess. I'm sure glad it's over, and that the damage was less alltogether than they expected!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the positive thoughts


Glad everything is basically ok with you, *Neo*. We had alot of rain & wind upstate, but luckily no power outages. Hope you can mop up and get some sleep tonight  Wanted to add that I finally ordered the Orofluido from Amazon (serum,not spray), cannot wait to receive it!


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Just wanted to check in to say that all is well again here in in NYC! It's been a long night for me, fighting some leakages, a d the winds were just howling, which would have made it impossible to sleep anyway I guess. I'm sure glad it's over, and that the damage was less alltogether than they expected!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the positive thoughts


So glad things worked out well, considering the potential for damage. Will the streets of NYC be back to normal business tomorrow?


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> Glad everything is basically ok with you, *Neo*. We had alot of rain & wind upstate, but luckily no power outages. Hope you can mop up and get some sleep tonight  Wanted to add that I finally ordered the Orofluido from Amazon (serum,not spray), cannot wait to receive it!


Speak for yourself ruby. Wish I could say the same. No power since last night and it's likely to be days. It's still extremely windy inAlbany. Fire guy told me to stay indoors asmit is not safe due to wind tonight.I am over over over this. Some people in my town have fournft. Of water in theirnhouse. My basement walls are leaking. Nthey never leak.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Speak for yourself ruby. Wish I could say the same. No power since last night and it's likely to be days. It's still extremely windy inAlbany. Fire guy told me to stay indoors asmit is not safe due to wind tonight.I am over over over this. Some people in my town have fournft. Of water in theirnhouse. My basement walls are leaking. Nthey never leak.


*Paula*, I am so sorry you have to deal with no electricity and water leakage. The eastern part of NY got hit much worse than where I am in Binghamton. I hope your power comes back on sooner rather than later. Are you going to ride it out at home or can you go stay with family or friends till things get back to normal? My thoughts are with you (((hugs))).


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, glad to hear you are safe!

*Corky*, I am sorry things aren't as good where you are! Please take care of yourself!

*SN*, I am thrilled you and the family had a great beach vacation! I am patiently waiting for the sheet review!

*Ruby*, I *LOVE* the smashbox TSV! I was using LG Balance and brighten and I think I prefer the Halo. I really love the whole kit! It's a winner for me!


----------



## Ruby296

*Skyblue*, I'm so glad to hear you're loving your Smashbox tsv! But aaack, you are making it harder for me to resist now  Can you compare Halo to BnB? Coverage, shades, wear time, etc? What kind of brush do you apply with? I am really on the fence. How are the glosses? Sticky, shimmery? Sorry for so many questions, any feedback will be much appreciated.

*Cobbie*, I was greatly relieved that Irene didn't unleash her fury here. Things in my neck of the woods are just starting to settle down and all that chaos might have sent me over the edge. Now that my divorce is final I have "turned a corner" so to speak. I have made a conscious commitment to be cordial w/my ex for my daughters' sake. It does nothing but harm them to see & feel so much tension between their parents. I have let much of it go as it's just poison. I am moving on!!


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, glad to hear it wasn't as bad as they thought! I saw some pictures that made it look a bit rough, but not horrible. *Corkyb*, sorry about no power, it's amazing how hard it is to live without it! At least it isn't the dead of winter so you don't have to worry about freezing. I hope it comes back on soon!

It's been freakishly beautiful here in Ohio for a few weeks now, I keep waiting for it to change. Spring was cold and rainy, and then we went straight to 95 every day for 2 months. I don't remember the last stretch of this much time with my windows constantly open! And with an office with an opening window it sure makes a big difference at work. Except for staring out and wishing I was out there......

So I read the Comphy site wrong - I thought it said usually ARRIVES in 2 business days, it says it usually SHIPS in 2 business days. I was hoping I'd get them today and they haven't even shipped yet  ! I can't wait for your review *SN!*

Ahhh Monday, how quickly you come again! At least next weekend is a 3 day weekend!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ahhhh, the SHEETS!!!  You better not buy these sheets.  You will quit your job to stay in bed all day.  They are THAT FABULOUS!!!  The other problem is that I have a linen closet full of very nice sheets that will never be touched now and I'm already wanting a spare set of these!

The plus side is, you might not be spending much on pajamas...    You will want to feel these sheets next to your skin.  They are sooooo soft.  I did not find them hot at all.

I love, Love, LOVE them.  I hope everyone that got them is as happy with them as I am.


----------



## Jen

My heart jumped when I saw you better not buy these sheets!  I'm SO glad to hear that!  And, well, I don't wear pajamas anyway so I'll be able to get the full effect  

I'm SO excited now!!!!!!!  And so happy you love them!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh, Jen, I just HOPE you love them as much as I do.  If not and they are queen, you can make me a good deal.


----------



## Jen

They're king, but you could just tuck in the extra   !  I have a feeling I'll love them so I won't have to worry about that!!!  
I read in the instructions you weren't supposed to use dryer sheets, I wonder if there will be any static issues once the winter comes.  I'm not sure I've ever had anything that specifically said do not use dryer sheets.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I didn't read that but I did wash mine as soon as I got them with some liquid fabric softer with no problems.


----------



## Jen

I think it said no fabric softener too, so that's good to know!


----------



## Someone Nameless

hummm, well, it's definitely not needed.  I'll leave it out and see how it goes.  This is my first experience with microfiber but they feel like very soft sateen cotton.


----------



## Jen

That'll be a perfect comparison, because right now I use sateen cotton sheets!


----------



## louiseb

I got my sheets! Washed them yesterday (no softener or dryer sheets, I use the dryer balls that pound out the static) and slept on them last night. I don't know if I love them more than my knit sheets, but I do love them! I got the brown and it is a rich chocolate color which I love. I do think they are cooler than my knit sheets.

I plan on adding these to my gift list for my sisters. So far I have gotten them the Clarisonic Mia (a big hit) and The Beast brush (which I'll give to them Thanksgiving)  I'm thinking they will both love these sheets!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Louiseb, do you sort of catch on your knit sheets?  Or these much softer/slicker?


----------



## Jen

*louiseb*, let me know if you're ever looking for another sister ! What great gifts you give!! I'll probably pick up one of those dryer balls to see how that works.

I'm pretty in love with my Pure Beech sateen sheets (first fell in love with the jersey ones), but I'm hoping I like these better. Since the Pure Beech are around $80 with the BB&B 20% coupon I'll be kind of sad if I spent almost twice as much. I'll find out if they ever ship! It's said 'processing' since I ordered them wednesday! Don't these people know that once we order something we want it NOW?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Mine said the same thing for days and I finally called and they shipped that night.  Call them Jen.


----------



## Jen

OH!  Well that makes a little more sense.  I just called them and got what sounded like an actual answering machine, so I left a message.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## louiseb

Someone Nameless said:


> Louiseb, do you sort of catch on your knit sheets? Or these much softer/slicker?


These are slicker, I think my knit sheets are actually softer, though these are very soft. My knit sheets are really high quality, probably even more expensive than these and I have had them for a few years. I expect these will just get softer the more they are washed. I'm looking at the other brand of sheets they have on this site too. They are more expensive but they have them in black which one of my sisters would love.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, maybe they had a big rush on your size and color when we all ordered.


----------



## louiseb

Someone Nameless said:


> Jen, maybe they had a big rush on your size and color when we all ordered.


I did notice the king size brown are on backorder now.


----------



## Jen

louiseb said:


> I did notice the king size brown are on backorder now.


They are NOW  - they weren't when I ordered them but they replied and said so sorry we have no idea when they will ship. I'm not very happy, and am considering canceling.


----------



## louiseb

Jen said:


> They are NOW  - they weren't when I ordered them but they replied and said so sorry we have no idea when they will ship. I'm not very happy, and am considering canceling.


I really like mine, if you don't have a firm timeline you might give them a bit of time. I know it is frustrating though.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, could you use another color?


----------



## Jen

It's going to be four weeks apparently, maybe more - and on top of that they charged my credit card last week! How can they do that??  Unfortunately I'm stuck on the brown.  I'm not sure what I'm going to do.  It's not a firm timeline, but I might be irritated enough.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Bummer, Jen. Honestly though, I can't imagine they could be softer than the Pure Beech sheets. They are divine!


----------



## skyblue

*Ruby*,

I am still totally loving the smashbox TSV! I love lipgloss. I don't find these sticky at all. The colors are soft and pretty. The Halo offers a bit more coverage without looking "made up". I use a big powder brush and it goes on nicely. The blush is "glowy" without being too shimmery. I love the highlighter. I didn't think I would like the eyeliner, but it goes on smoothly without tugging. The best part is, it lasts all day. The eyeshadows are soft and lush. The colors stay true. The value was incredible, especially since I love very piece! (Try it! You can always send it back!  

*SN*, sounds like you are really digging your new sheets! I am really torn though, because I like super soft, satiny finish sheets. Knit sheets aren't usually as soft, and microfiber screams "hot" to me. I hate being hot! I wonder if I should go to Bed Bath & Beyond and check out the Pure Beech sheets.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Night two and they are great. *Skyblue*, I won't encourage you to get them after Jen's experience unless you call and check to see what is available, BUT, they are not hot. I have a Tempurpedic bed and I'm of the hot flash age, believe me, if they were hot I wouldn't love them.  They may be microfiber but you would never know it. They don't look or feel like microfiber. (Is this your experience *lousieb*?)


----------



## Jen

Hippie2MARS said:


> Bummer, Jen. Honestly though, I can't imagine they could be softer than the Pure Beech sheets. They are divine!


Do you use the regular or the sateen? I loved the regular until I tried the sateen, you should try those if you haven't. I am one of those people that have to wash them at least once a week and I find that the sateen wash sooooo much better than the regular jersey.

I'm still so torn on what to do. On one hand it's not like I'm in an emergency sheet situation or anything, but I'm not a fan of customer service like that. I should almost ask them to send me a sample so I can decide in the next FOUR WEEKS if I still want them - if they do that then I'll know if they're really as soft as I want them to be. I think I'll do that.


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> *Ruby*,
> 
> I am still totally loving the smashbox TSV! I love lipgloss. I don't find these sticky at all. The colors are soft and pretty. The Halo offers a bit more coverage without looking "made up". I use a big powder brush and it goes on nicely. The blush is "glowy" without being too shimmery. I love the highlighter. I didn't think I would like the eyeliner, but it goes on smoothly without tugging. The best part is, it lasts all day. The eyeshadows are soft and lush. The colors stay true. The value was incredible, especially since I love very piece! (Try it! You can always send it back!


*Skyblue*, thank you so much for your wonderful review! You are truly making it sound like a kit that I _must_ have now! I think I will order it in light and you're right, I can always ship it back if I don't like it. Thanks again


----------



## skyblue

Ruby296 said:


> *Skyblue*, thank you so much for your wonderful review! You are truly making it sound like a kit that I _must_ have now! I think I will order it in light and you're right, I can always ship it back if I don't like it. Thanks again


Anytime my friend!


----------



## Jen

Wow, it has been the worst day I've had in awhile!  Just terrible day at work - I honestly felt like I was on that show Boiling Point!  Then I get home to my robe, and I hate it.  It's bulky, and not very soft!  I sure hope they take it back.  So not impressed with this company so far!  They are sending me swatch samples of the sheets so I can decide if I want to keep them.


----------



## louiseb

Someone Nameless said:


> Night two and they are great. *Skyblue*, I won't encourage you to get them after Jen's experience unless you call and check to see what is available, BUT, they are not hot. I have a Tempurpedic bed and I'm of the hot flash age, believe me, if they were hot I wouldn't love them.  They may be microfiber but you would never know it. They don't look or feel like microfiber. (Is this your experience *lousieb*?)


Absolutely! I have a tempurpedic mattress also. I am very happy wih these sheets, and i think anyone who did not know would not guess they were microfiber.


----------



## VictoriaP

Travel accessory of the day: Apple's Airport Express mini wifi router.

Yes, we're on the road again, briefly. Just an overnight up to Victoria, B.C. for our anniversary.

And no, the router is not pink. Though perhaps I could skin it with something from DecalGirl! LOL

(I did laugh at just how much pink came along on this trip as I was packing last night. It's a little out of hand...)

Anyway, after Atlanta last fall and the "sure, we have wifi" incident where the Hilton wanted us to pay a fee for crappy wifi service on EACH device individually, I swore I was going to make our unused Airport Express into a travel router. We're staying at the Empress this time, and It's the same thing--$15 CAD each for four iThings. Not a good deal.

So following the directions from here, https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2445094?start=0&tstart=0, I set up our AE while still at home. Brought it here, plugged it in to the hotel landline in the room, and presto--wifi for four iThings.

It was really quite easy, and the router takes up very little space in my luggage. Obviously it's not going to give you coverage throughout the entire hotel...but neither are you competing with a zillion others for your wifi bandwidth. And of course, if you're in one of the few remaining wired Internet only places, it's invaluable.

Weather here is gorgeous, about 70 or so and sunny with a breeze. Wish you all had similar!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> Wow, it has been the worst day I've had in awhile! Just terrible day at work - I honestly felt like I was on that show Boiling Point! Then I get home to my robe, and I hate it. It's bulky, and not very soft! I sure hope they take it back. So not impressed with this company so far! They are sending me swatch samples of the sheets so I can decide if I want to keep them.


Big, bad, bummer, *Jen*! I am sorry to hear you had a rough day, and that you end of the day comfort strategy was a disaster as well! I hope you get a refund, and have a better day tomorrow!


----------



## skyblue

*Ruby*, I have to let you know that I tried the *smashbox BB cream *as well. I used that and the Halo, along with the other items in the recent TSV. I was chatting with a coworker today when she complimented my skin! I couldn't believe it! It had to be the BB cream and the Halo! It totally made my day. Perhaps one of those BB creams will make it into your cart with the TSV....


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> *Ruby*, I have to let you know that I tried the *smashbox BB cream *as well. I used that and the Halo, along with the other items in the recent TSV. I was chatting with a coworker today when she complimented my skin! I couldn't believe it! It had to be the BB cream and the Halo! It totally made my day. Perhaps one of those BB creams will make it into your cart with the TSV....


*Skyblue*, you _had_ to tell me that didn't you??!! I've been hearing so much about BB creams, seems they are really popular! I am sure your skin looked fantastic, how nice to be told that though! I didn't know SB had their own BB cream, maybe I'll look.... My only concern is the ingredients and possible inclusion of silicones. Those things dry my skin out like crazy, unless they are at the bottom of the list. Keeps me from being able to use most primers and many foundations.


----------



## skyblue

Hi *Ruby*,

I have just the opposite problem. My skin is very oily! It drives me crazy. I am hoping this will work for me. I have to be so careful of what I put on my face, too. I got an e-mail from Sephora introducing Clinique's BB cream. I wonder how they compare? 

I just HAD to report _the facts_! 

Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today until September 5, Victoria's Secret is having a sale on panties. . . .7 for $25.50.  Sale applies to 40 different styles that are usually 5 for $25.50, mostly their cotton ones.  Enter code 7VSPANTY at checkout.  You'll pay shipping and maybe tax, but it's a good deal.  

The sale may also be in-store but I'm not sure about that and won't be near a VS in the next 5 days to find out.


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> Hi *Ruby*,
> 
> I have just the opposite problem. My skin is very oily! It drives me crazy. I am hoping this will work for me. I have to be so careful of what I put on my face, too. I got an e-mail from Sephora introducing Clinique's BB cream. I wonder how they compare?
> 
> I just HAD to report _the facts_!
> 
> Hope you are having a great day!


*Skyblue*, I had oily skin all through my teens-late 30's, then I noticed it started becoming drier as I inched into my 40's. I am still using and loving Maracuja oil, & use it am/pm as my moisturizer. I found myself in Sephora today and a really nice SA helped me w/Halo. She applied the light on me and I really like it so far. It gives a nice, dewy finish vs. BnB which is more matte on me. She also gave me a decent size sample. So I'll use it for the next fee days and if I don't have any reactions I'll just order off the website. I have a $30 credit to use up & I figured I'd rather do that than buy the kit from QVC. I looked through my stash and I honestly don't need another blush or gloss or eyeliner! I'm trying very hard to only buy stuff that I need.


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> Big, bad, bummer, *Jen*! I am sorry to hear you had a rough day, and that you end of the day comfort strategy was a disaster as well! I hope you get a refund, and have a better day tomorrow!


Thanks  !! I have been crazy busy but it hasn't been quite as bad as Tuesday! I did get my replacement Chanel mascara yesterday and tried it today - LOVE it! Like I haven't loved everything *Neo* recommends  ! It's really great. When it runs out I'll likely see what the difference is between the intense and regular, but I'll likely buy this one again!


----------



## Someone Nameless

When we were at the beach last weekend at one of the restaurants in the restroom they had a decorative shell filled with some scrub called Isle of Luxe.  It was also available for sale.  I happened to go to the restroom so I tested it.  I have never had such smooth, soft hands!!!  When I went back to the table I had my son, DIL and hubby feel my hands.    I was so impressed, I ended up buying it.  It was nearly $25 for a pint jar but it will last a long time.  My hands stayed smooth and soft for days and it really improved my cuticles in just that one scrub.

I've since been searching about making my own salt or sugar scrub.  Has anyone ever made it?


----------



## skyblue

Ruby296 said:


> *Skyblue*, I had oily skin all through my teens-late 30's, then I noticed it started becoming drier as I inched into my 40's. I am still using and loving Maracuja oil, & use it am/pm as my moisturizer. I found myself in Sephora today and a really nice SA helped me w/Halo. She applied the light on me and I really like it so far. It gives a nice, dewy finish vs. BnB which is more matte on me. She also gave me a decent size sample. So I'll use it for the next fee days and if I don't have any reactions I'll just order off the website. I have a $30 credit to use up & I figured I'd rather do that than buy the kit from QVC. I looked through my stash and I honestly don't need another blush or gloss or eyeliner! I'm trying very hard to only buy stuff that I need.


*Ruby*, I am so glad you were able to get the sample at Sephora! I hope the Halo works out for you. I needed the Halo and the lip glosses, so the kit was a no brainer for me. Let us know how you like it!

*Jen*, glad to hear you got your mascara! We will need a full report!

*SN*, your hand treatment sounds amazing. My cuticles could use some help about now. I think I've heard people rave about a similar product at _Sally Beauty Supply_.


----------



## Jen

I got my sheet samples today - I'm definitely keeping the order. They are so soft and silky without being satiny (I hate satin sheets) - I cannot wait for them to come! If you are on the fence have them send you samples, they're free so no harm! You'll be convinced too! And *Hippie*, somehow they are softer than Pure Beech - I don't know how but they are!

Also, day 2 with the Chanel mascara and I'm for sure in love. I'd say it's every bit as good as the Guerlain, although I will miss the small brush for getting the corners - but I have to say the tip of this brush does pretty well. Thanks again *Neo*  !

I forgot to mention one big fat accessory I bought this week - a new refrigerator. Our old one works but has leak issues, so it's going in the garage to be our second fridge - I'm excited to have two! Anyway, I went to a local scratch & dent place where I buy all my appliances and got a french door bottom freezer drawer for about 40% off. It's "last year's" model (whatever that means in a refrigerator) and has a scratch on the side that will be up against a wall. I'm pretty happy and excited, I have wanted a french door fridge since I saw them! It's a bit sad how excited I am to organize it. I told my husband that after we get it I'm going to have to organize the pantry so it's all clean and fresh - he looked at me like I'm insane. Maybe, but oh well!

I have a Groupon spa mani and pedi tomorrow, and after a hard week at work I'm thinking of also getting a massage to round out the relaxing 3 day weekend! Have a good holiday everyone!


----------



## Neo

Yaayyy *Jen*! I'm so glad you got your new Chanel mascara, and even more so that you like it ! I have to say that I too, like it just as much as the Guerlain - and maybe more so because it's faster to apply with the single brush, and it just lasts so much longer! I just opened my second tube this week. The previous one, used every day (except Sundays which is my no make up day ), has lasted me since April!!!!

It's been a long week, and I've just been really tired after fighting the Irene caused leakages and not sleeping over the weekend. But all is back to normal here (and my building management is fixing the spots where water leaked in my apartment next week - I thought it may be a good idea before winter...), and I hope elsewhere too. *Paula*, how are you faring? All back to normal? Please do check in!!!!

*Ruby*, how exciting, a new foundation !!!!!

This weekend, all I want to do, is cook and relax (I can see a strawberry/rhubarb crumble on the horizon ), and can't wait for my mani/pedi tomorrow. My hands are a catastrophe, with all the water handling last week . I too, will probably top that with a 10mn foot massage and 10mn back rub 

Oh, and could we please stop all this talk about super soft bedsheets?? 

I am also getting ready to sell my purses, and was wondering if anyone here had any suggestions on how I should go about it? Post all of them at once in the sell/trade thread here on KB? Or would any of you ladies prefer me to PM pictures? I do have 6-7 to sell, so that's a lot, lol . Any advice and suggestions on how to proceed would be super welcomed


----------



## Jen

We _would_ be getting mani pedis the same day, wouldn't we?! How funny. It would be fun if we could get them together  ! Glad to hear everything is getting worked out, sorry for all your stress!

I say post them all here and do first come first serve! That will be fastest and easiest for you. Give us a day or two before releasing them on the purse thread though  (I do NOT need new purses.........)

And don't worry, once I get my sheets I'll convince them you need them 

Yes *Paula*, do check in! I hope you have power!


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, I don't _need _purses---but I WILL look!  

*Jen* and *SN*, I do *NEED* new sheets! Sounds like I should just bite the bullet and buy them. Especially if they are generously sized and as dreamy soft as everyone claims!  How good is the return policy?  Can you move around in them easily, or is there resistance? I hate satin, too....

*Jen*, I just cleaned and reorganized my pantry and it is liberating! Congrats on your cool, new frig!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Jen* . So I will guess I will post them all on the buy/sell/trade thread here on KB and let you ladies know here when its up 

Oh, and yes, congratulations on the new fridge!!!! So funny: in Europe, everybody dreams of a big "American fridge" 

And it would be sooo cool to have that mani/pedi together!!!! Have any trip to NYC planned for the near future ?


----------



## Neo

*Skyblue*, just get the sheets too, and let me know if I REALLY have to have them too (although, if Jen likes them...  )


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Skyblue*, I don't know about their return policy but I don't think you will be returning them. If you are concerned, I'd call them. There's no resistance when you turn over. They are so silky...but not like icky satin. I hate satin sheets too. I had a pair once and I remember my heels catching on them when my heels weren't even really dry.

They are VERY generously sized. The top sheet has a lot of overhang. What size/color would you get Skyblue?

*Jen, * if you think the samples are nice, just wait until you slip your entire body between those sheets. Your poor Pure Beech sheets are going to be so neglected.

I took mine off and washed them today and one thing I love is that they dry so much faster than high thread count cotton sheets. Plus they come out looking great - no wrinkles!!!


----------



## skyblue

Aaaaargh! Now I REALLY want the sheets AND some Chanel mascara! . *Cobbie*, you are a very good bad influence, too!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Thank you.


Yes, that's one of the reasons we love ya so much!


----------



## Neo

Lol *Cobbie*! You did, indeed recommend the Chanel mascara long before any of us even thought of trying it - that will teach us !

Watch your inbox, picture heavy PM coming your way sometime this week end . But seriously, thank you for the advice. I will post here first, then make individual threads (one per purse) on the buy/sell/trade board.

I do indeed live on the top floor - and usually I'm pretty happy about it . During Irene, not so much! The leeks were at the windows (but pretty bad, the water was actually gushing in from around and underneath them, just not good!) and also around the window AC units - like the seals were just not tight enough. I'm glad this is getting fixed soon.

What sheets did you get, and in which color?



skyblue said:


> Yes, that's one of the reasons we love ya so much!


And I'm with Skyblue


----------



## Ruby296

*Skyblue*, day 2 wearing Halo, but still not 100% sold yet...after I take my contacts out I look at my skin up close to see what it looks like and I saw patches of dryness on my forehead, and what looked like little "streaks". Maybe I put too much on, but I don't think I did. And I spritzed my brush w/setting spray to take away any "powdery" look. I'll decide tomorrow night whether or not to buy a full size.

*Jen*, congrats on your new fridge! I have a French door and love it. So roomy & stuff doesn't get buried! 3 yrs ago the ex & I did a whole house re-model & I got the house of my dreams. My kitchen/great room is my favorite room in the house. Too bad I am selling, but that's life.

*Neo*, did you say purse sale??!! I don't need anything either but am excited to see your pics...
BTW, I am having a really hard time getting the back of my Hana off to clean the screen. How hard was yours to twist off? I'm afraid I might break it  Glad to hear things are getting back to normal after Irene. Have fun cooking! I'm still waiting for my Orofluido to arrive too.

*Paula*, please check in when you can.. Thinking of you and hope you are ok.


----------



## Neo

*Ruby*, it was quite hard to remove the back of the Hana! I too, was worried about breaking it, and at first thought it wasn't removable. But then *SN* posted about removing hers, so I just went for it, lol - but I can be a brute 

Oh, a nice kitchen is priceless! I'm just going for dream pots and pans, one pot at a time, and it's making me very happy every time. I'm now thinking about my next skillet . But...things evolve, new kitchen stuff, appliances, styles, come out every day. I would say: new life, new dream kitchen


----------



## VictoriaP

*Jen* got the fridge style I want too. We were looking at them earlier this week while waiting for the new blinds for the kitchen to be cut to the proper size. I hadn't thought about looking for a scratch and dent though, that's a great idea! When we do appliances, we'll be changing out all four in the kitchen from white to stainless, so anything we can save will help. I'm so not looking forward to that expense--all the appliances in there are 16 years old, and the fridge is making weird noises, so I've started looking.

Nothing else cool here to report, unfortunately. I'm in "getting rid of things" mode rather than acquiring them. It's no fun, but we need the room.


----------



## Jane917

I have some purses I want to sell too. How can we have a collective garage sale?


----------



## corkyb

Ok, I'm here, I'm cool.  I got power back after three full days without it.  I thought I was going to lose my mind.  But when I saw pictures of my co-workers house under 12 feet of water and my other friend and co-worker evacuated and flooded and the pictures of the areas around me, I felt and feel very grateful.  I have no damage to my house.  No downed trees.  Lost a branch but that is it.  

Neo, please, please give us/me first dibs on purses.  Either on this thread or pm me.  I am interested.  I have a bunch of purses and bags to sell myself actually.  We could have our own buy, sell, trade, barter right here on this thread.  Although I just order two borsa bella bags, so I am going to be broke for a bit.

Chanel mascara.  It is the Inimitable, right?  Ok, I didn't recommend it, but I swear, I bought it twice when it first came out.  I think it will be my next mascara purchase as I am getting sick of using two mascaras at once. 

Neo, sorry to hear about your leaks.  I hope it didn't damage your pretty hardwood floors that I often see in your pictures of Neo and other things.

Jen, I am going to have to check out French doors.  Is that different than just the bottom drawer freezer?  My brother has one of those and I have always wanted one.  My fridge moaned and groaned when the power came back on and it has been iffy in my mind for years as it sometimes makes very odd noises.  I can't stand the thought of buying a new fridge though.  I will need a very specific size which isn't large enough but it's enclosed on two sides and above so only a certain size will fit.  

Those sheets are calling my name guys.  Which ones are they again?  Jen, you love the sample of the sheets, but hated the robe?  Or was that skyblue that hated the robe?  What I really want is a memory foam bed.  But I would have to order the inexpensive one from Amazon and then I don't know how I would get it opened, aired and on the bed by myself.  Some things ya just need a man for.  Or I could buy the tempurpedic and have it delivered.  Lots more expensive though.  SN, I recommended the one you bought to my newly married niece and they ordered it from Amazon and absolutely LOVE it.

Hi to everybody and thanks for worrying about me.  Makes me feel loved.  Sorry I didn't check in sooner.  I will be offline now til Sunday as I don't do computers on Saturdays anymore as an attempt to be more productive.  Getting my hair done tomorrow and eyebrows waxed.  Not as good as a mani-pedi, but will have to do.  I tried to schedule my groupon massage for today, but it didn't work out as I had to work from home today at the last minute when I was supposed to have a four day weekend.  Well, at least I didn't have to go in.  But they kept changing the time of the meeting from 11 to 11:30 to 1 to 1:30 to 2:00.  Executive staff too.


----------



## KindleChickie

I bought this at Barnes and Noble and it is just beautiful. It is more of a clutch than a pouch. And the three pockets for accessories are great for charges and lights. On B&N website, it says it is for the Nook color but as you can see, pretty much most ereaders will fit it.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PMartelly

How awesome that you posted that *KindleChickie*!

I've been considering buying my own pouch! I want this one:












It doesn't have the functionality like yours, but I love the penguins. haha


----------



## Jen

The new fridge was delivered and everything is put away! I forget who asked, but the french doors and bottom drawer freezer are basically the same thing - there are just two doors for the fridge side by side and they're called french doors for some reason. I LOVE how big the fridge is! I don't think I could have this style without an extra freezer though. I like the drawer, but it isn't as big. Since I do have an extra freezer I love it!! I'm going grocery shopping after my mani pedi to fill it up!

I didn't realize you recommended the Chanel mascara first *Cobbie* - I suppose that is one less thing I can blame *Neo* for  !!

*Neo*, actually I will likely be coming to NYC in October for a wedding and a visit - we should totally plan at least a drink or coffee or something, that would be so cool!! I will let you know when our plans are finalized!

Glad your power is back *Paula*! I was the one who hated the robe, it's a totally different material, I just didn't like it. Sooooooo excited for the sheets! I thought about changing the color but really want the brown. My bedroom is blue and brown and any other color just wouldn't be perfect. I can be patient......
. (sure I can......)


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, go ahead and order the white, cream or silver blue.  You know you are going to want two sets.


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, thanks, I'll have to get that rubber grippy thing and try it with that. You are right, I will have another kitchen that I love someday! The real estate market is really bad here, I may be in this house for another year at this rate. Collecting good pots and kitchen gadgets is fun, enjoy!

*Jen*, glad to hear your new fridge is all moved in!

*Cobbie*, I like your philosophy! I am fully open to new and wonderful things for myself and my girls
BTW, after 3 days of Halo I have decided to stick to Laura Geller's BnB. I like the finish better, and it looks like I have 
nothing on, which I like. She's got a TSV on the Q on 9/9, so if it looks good I'll get that instead.

*Paula*, so good to hear your power is back and you escaped relatively unscathed. I'm sorry your friends & co-workers have had such a hard time.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Brand new messenger bag. It Was fifty percent off and mom bought it for me. Not a purse person I love a good messenger bag. I cannot wait to be donet with school and I could buy myself a leather one 









Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Jane917

Very nice messenger bag!


----------



## Neo

*Paula*, I'm so glad all is well with you!!! Thank you for checking in . I hope your friends and colleagues can get back home soon, and that it's all stuff that can be fixed 

*Jen*, that is sooo cool that you are indeed coming to NYC!!!! Yes, please do let me know as soon as you know more, that you just be fantastic to meet "for real" (not that I think it's for fake here, lol), and hang out - maybe even go shopping? Who knows, your visit may even coincide with Sephora's F&F sale... Can you imagine?!  

And yaayyy on your new fridge: it must be such a great feeling to have it all set up and running 

*Ruby*, please let me know how the opening of the Hana operation goes... Good luck 

*Cobbie*, I insist: the Chanel mascara is all your fault thanks to you !!!! My purses will be coming right up: let me know if the purse you are thinking of is amongst them . And if not, PM me about it - I just may be convinced to part with it, I'm in an "emptying" mood 

*Vegas_Asian*, very cute messenger bag!!!!

Thank you to all those who asked: my wooden floors are ok: it's partly to save them that I sent the night up, soaking the water up and running from one room to the other to keep up and not let the leaks get ahead of me 

Today, I bought myself a new skillet - same as I already have, but the bigger size, as I find my current one often too small and things get cramped in it. I'm very happy 

I also requested swatches of those sheets... Both the ones you all got and the SHEEX ones, as I like the colors of those better... Sigh...

And without any further ado... Let the purse sale begin !!!! A few posts to follow (this may take some time...)


----------



## Neo

The way I'm thinking of going about this, is that I will be numbering each purse, as this will make it easier to make reference to them (I hope). The colors on my camera, laptop and iPad screens all look true to reality to me.

I will always show the front, the back, and the inside of the purse, with my K3 in its Oberon inside, so you can better judge the size of the purse. I will also show one picture of the purse with the K3 in front of it for the same reason.

All prices include shipping within continental US, and should you be interested, I would be happy to be paid through Amazon Gift Card, unless otherwise mentioned.

If there is anything else you would like to know, please don't hesitate to ask here or to PM me . And, of course, please PM me if you are interested 

So, here is purse #1 - it's a cute retro style bag, in a light green, that I would describe as an Anise green. It's in imitation leather, and comes with its dust bag. I will be asking $30 for it. I think I've used it once, and it's still perfect, like new


----------



## Neo

Purse #2 is NOT AVAILABLE ANYMORE. a fun imitation leather, croc embossed tote. It's quite roomy, and a bigger purse. I would describe the color as a light to medium Olive green. It's brand new, I've never worn it. I am also asking $30 for it.

















LOL, the back is identical to the front


----------



## Neo

Purse #3 is NOT AVAILABLE ANYMORE identical to #2, only is bright, true, tomato red . Same price too. And also brand new and never used 

















And again, same back as front


----------



## Neo

Purse #4 is a black, buttery soft leather bag. It's a medium size, but it's one of those purses that takes much more than it looks it could. It has a beautiful slouch and can easily be dressed up or down, going from work to weekend . The lining is a nice, medium teal cotton. It comes with its original dust bag (which is made of a beautiful cotton veil fabric).

I have used it for a couple of months or so, and it's still impeccable, except for one of the external pockets, where the lining is slightly coming undone at the top of the pocket, i.e. it's slightly detaching from where it's sewed to the top of the pocket (I can send pictures of that, but it's difficult to see, as it's barely visible and noticeable). I am asking $65 for it.


----------



## Neo

Purse #5 is NOT AVAILABLE ANYMORE a medium sized, classic cut, red leather bag, with accents in a deeper red. It has really cute exterior pockets details, and the leather is soft to the touch but more rigid in its hold (no slouch here, it will keep its shape when you set it down). The lining is a darker red (same as the darker leather accents) cotton. It too, comes with its original dust bag.

One detail I really like about this one, is the little dangly thingie it came with, with the wooden beads, and that you can see attached to the handle on the back side picture 

I have only used it a few times, and it's in perfect condition. I would like $50 for it.


----------



## Neo

Purse #6 is a red-plum (really not sure what the name of the color is?? But it's really pretty ) leather bag. This one is definitely a small bag (the smallest of all, actually), but it still fits the K3 in Oberon . The leather is super soft and slouchy, and light (weight wise). It has fun pockets - and quite a few, considering the size! In particular, it has 2 pockets on the top, on each side, kind of between the leather and lining. The lining is soft cotton.

Once again, it has hardly seen any action, and is in perfect condition. I am asking $40 for it.

















And once again, a purse that has the same back as front


----------



## Neo

And last but not least, purse #7 is well known to you ladies, as it is my S&S bag. I have only used it on my Hawaii trip, and it's truly impeccable - it could pass as brand new without any problem! It's in the grey leather, with grey lining, and the leaves pattern on one side only, in light grey.

I don't think I need to say more about this one . I am asking $140 for it, and would prefer a check in this particular case - or PayPal would work too, if I can figure out how to use it as a seller? If anyone knows how to do that, I would be grateful for some instructions


----------



## Neo

Phew, this took a lot more time to put up than I thought it would - maybe doing it all on the iPad was not the brightest idea, lol  

And now I'm off to bed! Good night everyone


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, they are yours!

I don't know what's more convenient to you as payment method? As I said, PayPal would definitely be ideal, but I really have no clue how to make that happen (I do have a PayPal account, of course, but have only ever used it to pay, lol). Else you could mail me a check? Or there is always the good old Amazon GC method 

Also, please PM me your mailing address - that will come in handy


----------



## Someone Nameless

To send money, the person just signs into Paypal and then go to 'send money'.  She enters your paypal email address and that's all it is to it.  However, they charge a fee so you won't get the entire amount.


----------



## Neo

Oh, thank you *SN*, really appreciate it!!! It does seem simple enough 

I wonder how much they charge? Maybe a check or Amazon GC would be better then (I mean, it's not like I don't order from Amazon all the time anyway ).


----------



## Jane917

I haven't ever noticed a charge when paying with Paypal.

I have several Tano bags I am willing to sell. If anyone is interested, I will send pictures.

Tano Petit Larceny in lawn (green)
Tano Jean's Addiction in apricot
Postage Tramp in pomegranite

and a Baggalini Bon Voyage in green/mango

All are in next to new condition. You can probably find a better picture if you google, but I will try to post pictures if anyone wants me to.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane, not a charge when _paying_ with Paypal.....a charge when receiving a payment from Paypal.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Jane, not a charge when _paying_ with Paypal.....a charge when receiving a payment from Paypal.


Thanks for the clarification. I guess no has ever paid me!


----------



## Addie

Hello, ladies! I've missed this thread. I've been somewhat busy with a new job, so I haven't been on as much as I'd like. I'll need to go back and read all the posts I missed, but I saw this and just had to share: http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-holiday-2011-collection-belle-de-nuit#more-31477
It's the new LE Meteorites in a beautiful teal tin. As if we all don't have enough Meteorites. Nevertheless! I look forward to checking it out in October.
Hope all is well!


----------



## Neo

You had to share that, didn't you, *Addie*!!!!!! Now I will have to get these new Meteorites, I will have no choice, sigh...


----------



## Neo

LOL *Cobbie*!

You know, I was just this morning thinking about your LE...


----------



## Addie

What? I'm just an innocent victim! *Neo* is the one who originally (waaaay back at the beginning of the thread) expressed her love for Meteorites and began the craze on here. 
Yes, I fear I'll have to purchase as well. I'm really interested to see how it works with my skin, particularly since it has silver balls.
And I really love the look of that peacock design for the highlighter/blush. Depending on how it performs in person, I may have to pick it up for mom since she loves peacock designs.

*Cobbie*, we must keep on you to remind you to try your makeup upon arrival! I don't think I've ever left new makeup alone for a week unless it was a refill. I have no control. 
Oh, I love those small mascaras. They really are wonderful for travel. The only problem is after a while, I get paranoid it will dry up at any moment, so I carry the small size and an unopened, full-size one, which I suppose defeats the point.
Thank you! I'm happy to have it. I'm sideline reporting for TX hs football. I'm traveling all over and reading up on all the teams. My life is currently football filled.


----------



## Jen

Well, I've been disconnected from the internet for a few days, it was nice! Unfortunately (or fortunately) I missed first dibs on *Neo*'s purses, and *Cobbie* went and snagged the one I wanted  ! This is probably a good thing, I splurged on a purse at TJ Maxx this weekend and I seriously do NOT need any more purses! I CAN'T believe you're selling your S & S! Where is *cmg*, I figure she would have bought it by now  !!

Ooooooh, I love that teal container for the LE meteorites! I'm sure I'll end up with them.... 

I did some damage at TJ Maxx this weekend, spent way too much on purse I fell in love with, I'm still deciding on whether I'm going to keep it - it was an impulse buy and too expensive. I did, however - find the pair of boots I've been looking for - and they were $40! So excited. They're just black flat pointy-ish toed, but I'm very particular about shoes and boots. They had one left in my size, and happened to have one taupe pair in my size so I bought both! And some clothes of course.......I just love that place. I spent a bunch but would have spent waaaay more anywhere else! Besides, I am a full size smaller this year than last - I needed some new clothes 

*Addie*, as a football lover that sounds pretty fantastic!


----------



## hudsonam

Ok if we are selling purses, I have something purse-like for any knitters. I got the Lexie Barnes Coco in Fishnet on sale for $45 but it's really not what I need. I think it might also make a great bag for cosmetics. They make awesome bags and this is their last line of knitting bags. Here's the link. I'm just looking for what I paid for it. 

https://www.lexiebarnes.com/bags/coco.htm


----------



## Ruby296

*AddieLove*, congrats on your new job! I trust you and *Cobbie* are ok and safely away from all of those devastating wild fires. I saw that Guerlain collection on Temptalia and admit that the teal Metiorites tin is very appealing! So far I've resisted all things Guerlain  I received my Orofluido Elixir today and immediately opened it. I won't use it till tomorrow but I had to smell it after *Neo's* description. This smells heavenly!! This was my one bright spot in a so far very chaotic and difficult day. Today was the first day of school, my girls were very excited, despite the heavy torrential rain we've had since last night. Schools here had to close early due to severe flash flooding, and the county is under a state of emergency. We've gotten 4-6" of rain in less than 24 hrs. I went to the lower level just to check things out and was not happy to find water dripping slowly in my ex's old office. It's coming thru my chimney; was told the liner is saturated and just cannot absorb anymore. It's very minor compared to many disasters but it's a royal pain in the you know what. Oh well, this too shall pass....


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, where are you again, Binghamton?  I, too, here in Albany am saturated.  The town just pulled up three trucks outside my house.  I live in the suburbs actually, Delmar, and it looks like they might be trying to pump out a manhole or something.  Water is again leaking right through my cement walls.  The french drain is mostly handling it, but God knows the damage this is causing to my foundation.  We just cannot take any more water here.  I saw my colleague at work today who lost his entire house to 12 feet of water.  His cat died and FEMA has declared his house a complete disaster.  How badly I feel for people in his position.  Another woman lost everything in her basement and had to evacuate for several days.  It's just still devastating from Irene and now to get the remnants of another tropical storm is just killing the people who had trouble ffrom Irene.  Wish we could send it to Texas.  I am worried about my family down there.  Those fires are horrifying when you look at where they are.  I can't even find Austin on a map, it is so covered with wildfire icons.  My family is in Dallas and that looks bad too.  Hope all Texas kindleboarders are safe.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> I received the Chanel LE eye shadow about 10 days ago and thinking it was something else I didn't open it for a week.  I'll try it out the next time I do makeup. They sent a cute short Chanel Inimitable which might be just the right size for a weekend trip.
> 
> <  starting that "Ban AddieLove Campaign"  >
> 
> Good to see you, Addie. Congratulations on your new job. Please tell us about it.


What's this about a Chanel LE eyeshadow? I somehow missed that. Must see pictures of the colors please. How shimmery is it? Chanel color is really the best colorwise, but all their color products have way too much shimmer and glimmer for this old lady to wear.
I'm still thinking about that rouge blush though and the gold one. I wonder if one can still purchase that....


----------



## Ruby296

*Paula*, yes I'm in Binghamton where it's poured rain non-stop since last night. This flooding is worse than what happened here in 06. The Susquehanna runs right thru the city. I'm sorry about your house too. Just when you thought it was ok to breathe a sigh of relief from Irene. I'm also sorrry for your friends and colleagues. I cannot imagine losing everything like that. I will keep them in my prayers. I also hope your family in Dallas will be ok. I just saw on the weather channel that they have the fires 30% contained. I wish they could have all this rain too. This entire area is under an indefinite state of emergency and schools and businesses have already closed for tomorrow. I think this is going to take a few days or more to clean up from this mess.

Thanks for the good thoughts, *Cobbie*. Have rain, will send


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, thanks for checking in. Yes, I live up on a very high hill away from the Susquehanna so didn't have to evacuate. My daughters were at their father's for visitation, but he lives in a low lying area not far from the river and he ended up bringing the girls home last evening. Had to run to the grocery store this am for milk and it was a madhouse down there. Lots of people checking the river's height status. It's supposed to crest tonight and go over the flood walls at about 27'. If that happens we will lose our water, and possibly the electricity. I've filled up our tubs and every pot, bucket & large plastic thing I can w/water. I'd leave and head to my folks house, but so many roads are closed I can't get anywhere. The girls' school is not looking good. The track, parking lots and all grassy areas are completely submerged. I doubt there will be school tomorrow or even early next week. Mother Nature is a powerful force, certainly not to be messed with!


----------



## Neo

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing in both Texas and upstate NY! So sad, what is happening, and I feel so bad about all these people loosing their homes. I am, however, really glad to know that everyone here is ok and safe!


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, I pray you are safe.  I know they reopened the bridges over the Mohawk around here tonight so that is a good sign.  This is just terrible.  I am not in any danger whatsoever.  My piddling little water in my basement is nothing compared to what others are going through.  We have two donations going at work for a couple of colleagues that lost so much.  And I'm sure there are more we just don't know about yet.  I am not near any flooded area really, so am ok.  It's not hard to get around, except when it's pouring like yesterday and then it is just in spots, nothing like you are experiencing.  those poor people in Rotterdam Junction had to evacuate again.  that's where my friend lives who lost his entire house and his cat during Irene.  Everything just gone.  FEMA declared it uninhabitable.  Water went to the second floor.  I never remember seeing flooding like this in this area.  The Great Sacandaga is supposed to prevent flooding in the Capital District.  They buried a whole town at the bottom of that lake to stop the flooding in this area in the 1930s.  But guess what, it's baaack.  
I am praying for your safety and that your children are not traumatized by this.  It's very scary.  

I also am glad to hear that the Texas fires are starting to be controlled somewhat.  This weather is so weird, it's like the end of the world.  It seems I just heard there is a huge blackout in San Diego, Arizona and New Mexico.  

Paula


----------



## Ruby296

*Paula*, thank you so much. We are fine and doing ok for the most part. Although my girls have been a little on edge. I worry most about what might happen with their school. It has suffered alot of water damage and I don't see how they can possibly get it cleaned up/back to normal anytime soon. The idea of such a major disruption for them is really disheartening and making me anxious. It's really amazing to watch the footage; there is so much loss and devastation everywhere. I'm so sorry that you're still experiencing water in your basement. I feel so badly for all those people who've lost everything. I cannot imagine what it must look like to see so much water in your house. I will continue to pray for your colleagues. Keep us posted. (((hugs to you)))


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . I've got this 'affair' to go to.  My son has been nominated for an award for his work in Community Theater (NJACT's Perry awards. . .kind of like Junior Tonys  ) and we decided to go up for it next weekend.  Of course it's formal.  DH has been out of the Navy for more than 15 years so that's about the last time I had to go formal.  I'm a slightly different shape now.

ANYWAY. . . . .yesterday I popped over to Ross -- you know, the 'dress for less' people; there's one just about a half mile from me. -- without a lot of hope but figured it was worth a shot.  I actually found 3 dresses I liked.  One was the wrong size -- I made sure to tell them it had been racked wrong, but the other two fit and didn't look too bad!  I settled on one that was black, with some sparklies, and came with a bolero style jacket.  With tax it was $31.25.  Original price on the thing was something near $100.  I count that as a success! (I already have black heels and some sparkly jewelry so I have an outfit.  (I could be a cowboy! (Sorry, old Smothers Brothers reference.)))


----------



## Jane917

Ann in Arlington said:


> ANYWAY. . . . .yesterday I popped over to Ross -- you know, the 'dress for less' people; there's one just about a half mile from me. -- without a lot of hope but figured it was worth a shot. I actually found 3 dresses I liked. One was the wrong size -- I made sure to tell them it had been racked wrong, but the other two fit and didn't look too bad! I settled on one that was black, with some sparklies, and came with a bolero style jacket. With tax it was $31.25. Original price on the thing was something near $100. I count that as a success! (I already have black heels and some sparkly jewelry so I have an outfit. (I could be a cowboy! (Sorry, old Smothers Brothers reference.)))


SCORE! Sadly, I too remember the Smothers Brothers reference.


----------



## Neo

Wow, nice deal *Ann*!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Cobbie*, did you get your sheets or have you opened them yet?  How do you like them? I asked hubby his opinion the other night and he said on a scale of 1 - 10, he would rate them a 9 or 10.


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, I'm all over the state with football, but I'll be at a Lake Travis game toward the end of the regular season, so maybe we'll see each other!



Cobbie said:


> Innocent victim, my eye.




*Jen*, have you decided on whether you'll keep your purse? Any pictures to share so maybe we can help with the decision?  Congratulations on your drop in size! The perfect excuse to buy new clothes, in my opinion.
I feel like I breathe football right now. 

*Ruby*, thank you! The area I'm in has been relatively lucky compared to other places in the state. Thank you for asking. 
I'm so sorry to hear you're having so much flooding. I am glad to hear that you live on a very high hill. Please continue to stay safe!

*Paula*, I'm so sorry to hear how you, your friends and colleagues are being affected by all this flooding as well. I hope your family is okay in Dallas. It's unreal just how crazy the weather has been everywhere.

*Ann*, that's a great deal! And the dress sounds so pretty. I love sparkles!


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, oh geez. For some reason I thought you lived around Austin! 
Sorry about that! 
We were actually just near Dallas for a game. I think there are a few more games where we'll be relatively close to Dallas (which I suppose doesn't say much for Texas ), but nothing actually in Dallas.


Spoiler



Fox Sports SW is the network. Now no one watch or I'll be embarrassed!



Now regarding makeup ... 
Did you all hear that Hourglass is coming out with a new primer? It'll be out Summer 2012. I'm still loving the Hourglass primer I have and will buy another during Sephora's F&F Sale, but I'm looking forward to hearing more about the new one and maybe picking up a sample when it's released. By the way, is anyone else super excited about the sale this year? I have so many things I want to buy, like more MUFE eyeshadows.


----------



## Addie

Well now I definitely won't forget!
Oh my gosh. So much makeup.  That HD is terrible!

I changed it a couple of weeks ago maybe? When I first signed up to KB, I wanted Addie, but I just assumed it was taken. So I went with AddieLove. That's what I get for assuming.


----------



## Neo

A propos make up... I just wanted to sha that I think I've found my HG creme blush! The Bobbie Brown Sheer Color Cheek Tint:



It's simply perfect! It's very sheer, but very buildable, easy to apply, has a dewy finish, looks super natural (just melts into the skin), and is simply lovely . I got it in both Sheer Pink and Sheer Raspberry. I find that I reach more for the Sheer Pink (it just looks so naturally fresh!), and was thinking of returning the Raspberry - but I love that one as lip tint!

*Addie*, I had no idea about the new Hourglass Primer, thank you for sharing! I will definitely give it a try too when it comes out (in a year... That and summer, now make it 2 things to look forward to). But I still use my Veil every day, and haven't even really wanted to try anything else, because I find it just that good! And yes, I too am very much looking forward to the Sephora F&F . I have a lot of refills I need, from Shisheido cotton pads (thank you for creating that addiction, lol), to UD back up 24/7 pens, maybe a couple of Bobbi Brown creme shadows (I recently switched to those from powder, and I'm a fan! So easy to apply, and they don't bulge, no matter what or how hot, which is a miracle for me), a few Sephora brush cleanser, Mia heads, etc... I wonder if the new Guerlain LE Meteorites will be out by then ?

On another note, I'm still waiting for my samples for the bed sheets - I got a confirmation email that they were shipping them to me last week. I wonder how long it takes... Has anyone asked for samples before buying, and if yes, how long did you have to wait before you got them?


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> A propos make up... I just wanted to sha that I think I've found my HG creme blush! The Bobbie Brown Sheer Color Cheek Tint


*NEO* where did you get the BB cheek tint? I can't find it at Sephora, but I can find it at Nordstrom (online). Raspberry looks like the perfect shade for me.


----------



## Someone Nameless

It is on Amazon, Jane.


----------



## hudsonam

Ok when is this F&F sale at Sephora?!

I placed a large order at Mario Badescu today to get more drying lotion, drying cream and try a few other things. Their products really work, and my skin has been breaking out like crazy. I can't wait to get them!


----------



## Neo

*Jane*, I got the BB cheek tint at the Bloomingdales' BB counter - I guess that doesn't help . If you would like, I can swatch the Raspberry on my arm tomorrow, when it's light, and post a picture, if you think it would help? It's a beautiful color!

*Hudsonam*, sorry to hear you are having a hard time with your skin - I hate when that happens! But it's great that you have discovered wonderful products that work for you! How about your puppy? Is she with you yet? What's her name? Please tell us !!!

I think the F&F sale is sometime end October?

And speaking of wonderful skin solutions... I wanted to share with you the Salux wash cloths! I haven't discovered them myself, but have been pointed in the right direction by a friend. They are Japanese wash cloths, that are made of nylon and Polyester (which makes them super hygienic), and just give you a good scrub! Soap lathers like crazy on them, and they are long enough that you can hold each extremity in your hands and really rub your back. And they are cheap!!!! My skin (body, I don't use them on my face, I have my wonderful Mia to take care of that!) has never been so soft and I like it much better then any loofa or pouf I've ever had before. They can be purchased on this website:

http://www.saluxshop.com/

I took a leap of faith when I ordered, and went for the 4 pieces bundle, and I'm really glad I did! They ship super fast (I ordered on a Saturday morning, they shipped the same day, and got them on Tuesday - Monday was a holiday), and the website accepts PayPal. And no, I have no affiliation with it, just super enthusiastic, LOL


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> *Jane*, I got the BB cheek tint at the Bloomingdales' BB counter - I guess that doesn't help . If you would like, I can swatch the Raspberry on my arm tomorrow, when it's light, and post a picture, if you think it would help? It's a beautiful color!


*Neo*, I would love it if you could post a swatch of both the colors you got, though you and I have very different skin types and colors. The raspberry on the model on the Nordstrom site is gorgeous, but my coloring is nothing like hers.

Thanks, *SN*, I will check out the BB cheek tint at Amazon, but I already have something in my cart at Nordstrom, so I just might throw the BB in. j


----------



## hudsonam

Neo, yes, she's with us and her name is Sophie.  she is so cute, but I forgot what a handful puppies are! I have no time to do anything these days!


----------



## Neo

Oh, *Hudsonam*, she's adorable!!!!! And I love the name - it suits her really well! I'm so happy for you 

Thank you for the pics! And please keep them coming


----------



## Neo

*Jane*, here are the swatches from the BB sheer cheek tint. Left is Sheer Pink, and right Sheer Raspberry - obviously swatted quite heavily, so you could properly see the colors and tones 










Interestingly, I find that that Sheer Raspberry has bigger color pay off than the pink, but they are really both pretty sheer.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, thanks for your good thoughts. It's day by day here. Biggest stressor is not knowing when or where my daughters will return to school. It's going to be months before their school is cleaned up. Getting around is a bit of a challenge as well since there are still so many road closures & detours. But we will get through this!

*hudsonam*, Sophie is adorable!! Enjoy every minute with her 

*Neo*, those BB blushes are beautiful! Thanks for the swatches, love the pink one. I've got a couple of MAC cream blushes, I like using them in the colder months when I need even more hydration. Thanks also for the Salux washcloth info. I read about them over on the Q Beauty Banter forum....hmm, another purchase perhaps?!

Edit to add: I read some stellar reviews on MUA, and just placed an order for 4! Thank you, Neo!!


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> *Jane*, here are the swatches from the BB sheer cheek tint. Left is Sheer Pink, and right Sheer Raspberry - obviously swatted quite heavily, so you could properly see the colors and tones
> 
> Interestingly, I find that that Sheer Raspberry has bigger color pay off than the pink, but they are really both pretty sheer.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks, Dania! I love the raspberry. I just may give it a try.

*Hudsonam*, Sophie is too cute! Please post her picture on one of the dog threads so all the fans can ooooh and aaaah.


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, those Bobbi Brown cheek tints look so pretty and easy to use. I'm somewhat wary of BB products because my skin did not react well to her bronzer, which I did love but had to give away. The colours you swatched are so pretty, though. I may make a stop at the BB counter next time I'm at the mall to take a look. 
Right now I use the Maybelline Mousse blushes and Tarte cheek tints. I do want to get around to trying the Becca cheek tints as well.
 Those Shiseido cotton pads are great, aren't they? So much better for removing eye makeup (and even nail polish) than those cheaper ones. Ugh. I get sad just thinking about how the cheap ones would leave pieces of cotton in my eye.
That's what I'm hoping! I think I bought the last holiday meteorites during the F&F sale. I'd really like to take a look at that peacock blush/highlighter, too.
I use those wash cloths! I also prefer using them instead of poufs. I'll actually use those for the face when I'm in the shower as well, and when I don't take a shower, I'll use the Clarisonic.

*Hudsonam*, I have a few things from Mario Badescu as well. I really like their drying lotion. I look ridiculous using it, though.  And their silver powder is great.
Oh my gosh! Sophie is adorable!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures!

*Ruby*, do you all have access to enough food and water? 
That would worry me as well, but hopefully they'll quickly set up school in another place until they can get it cleaned up.


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, I've got plenty of food and water, and I just heard that they're hoping to lift the boil water advisory sometime tomorrow. However I think I'm going to play it safe and continue using bottled water for a few more days. I do not want my daughters or myself coming down w/any stomach ailments. Quick question-how does using the salux washcloth compare to using the Mia?


----------



## corkyb

Neo is becoming a Bobby Brown convert!  That's all I used in both face treatment and makeup for years.  Now they have ticked me off.  First they stopped making my favority cleanser.  I could live with that.  Now they have stopped making my all time favorite toner which was just wonderful.  It was lavendar and cucumber and I cold even wipe it close to my eyes to get off any remaining eye makeup remover.  It was the gentlest toner I have ever used.  ANd they discontinued it!  Neo, if you use eyeliner, you might want to try their gel liner since you like their creme eyeshadow.  That stuff stays put all day also.  I love the Bobby Brown foundation I use too.  I've used it much longer than any of the Chanel's I used to use.  I am, as you know, a huge Bobbi Brown fan and a huge Aveda hair care fan.  I probably always will be unless they keep changing my favorite products.  The BB creme blush--are they still making that in a pot too or just in the stick now, I wonder?  The make a stick foundation too.  I used it for touch ups, but it was a bit heavy for me.  And I like full coverage.  But I have a couple of pot blushes that can also be used on the lips.  It's great stuff.  Most of my BB color is several years old and they have updated.  I don't throw my color out the way you are supposed to.  I have lots of old stuff.  I tried the Raspberry sheer color for lips (not what you bought--an actual sheer lipstick) and I am not sure, but I think that is the color that had sooo much blue in it and it turned funny on me.  I may be mixing it up with another color though.  I may have to pick up that sheer pink though; it's gorgeous.  I adore BB glosses in the tube with applicator.  I mean I adore them!  But they are so small and they don't last as I use gloss as a full lipstick these days.  Regular lipstick is too much for these old lips.  It's tough getting old, I don't recommend it.

Ruby, am glad you are still safe.  I just read that Petco did not evacuate their animals from the store and several of them perished.  They are using the excuse that the sewar backed up.  Please!  With the Susquehana as high as it was and the flooding what it was, that was criminal.  I hope you get off boil water soon.  That is a huge pain in the neck I bet.  But at least you and your daughters are safe. 

Addie, if you have to immerse yourself in high school football, Texas is the place to do it.  I remember when my brother moved to Dallas.  Kate was 11 years old.  She took up playing the trombone and, oh my, I was just astounded at how into football my brother and SIL became.  I was like, it's hs football, what's the big deal?  Marching bands?


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, glad to hear you have enough food and water. Yeah, I would continue to use bottled water for a bit longer as well. it's just not worth the risk.
It's a bit &#8230; rougher I guess is the best word to use. And since you can feel your face through the cloth, you have a better idea of where you need to focus. Both clean extremely well, but with the cloth I'm just able to scrub and exfoliate a bit more.

*Paula*, oh yeah. Texas is the perfect place for high school football. Oklahoma is very fond of it as well. Probably not many other states are, though, so people further away probably think it's a little nuts.


----------



## corkyb

Jane, Sephora doesn't carry the full line of BB products.  Only partial.


----------



## Ruby296

*Paula*, I love Aveda products too, but haven't bought any in a while. I do use their Smooth Fusion (I think) shampoo/conditioner sonetimes. Since you're a BB expert do you have any shade recs for a sheer no sparkle/glitter pink/nude MLBB lipstick? Petco's excuse not to evacuate their animals is a really bad PR stunt IMO. W/all the warnings going up early Weds afternoon they should have gotten every last living creature out of there. People here are outraged. I read they lost over 100 animals, but I don't know how true that is. So far the boil water hasn't been too bad. I switched to paper plates & plastic cutlery. I know it's not great environmentally, but it's better than getting sick and they're recyclable.


----------



## VictoriaP

Whew, just reading the last two pages has my head spinning.  To all of you dealing with flood & fire, my heart goes out to you.  You'll be in my thoughts.

Not much shopping going on here; sometime between the morning I packed to return from Canada and late that night when we got home, my Brighton wallet card case went AWOL.  As there's a very limited number of places to search here--very few pockets--it appears it vanished somewhere else, either falling out or stolen.  Both my credit cards, my drivers license, my insurance cards, etc...all gone.  So I've been waiting on replacements for all of it.

Luckily, though I didn't notice it was gone right away, there was no activity on either card.  Equally lucky, the passport was separate, so at least I still have one form of ID.  But what a pain!

Anyway, the only thing I ordered before that debacle was one of those micro-mini vacuum attachment kits they sell for cleaning things like computers.  Very unglamorous, but you should have seen my husband's eyes light up.    You would've thought I'd gotten him the bet present ever.  Men are so weird about stuff like that.


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> *Paula*, I love Aveda products too, but haven't bought any in a while. I do use their Smooth Fusion (I think) shampoo/conditioner sonetimes. Since you're a BB expert do you have any shade recs for a sheer no sparkle/glitter pink/nude MLBB lipstick? Petco's excuse not to evacuate their animals is a really bad PR stunt IMO. W/all the warnings going up early Weds afternoon they should have gotten every last living creature out of there. People here are outraged. I read they lost over 100 animals, but I don't know how true that is. So far the boil water hasn't been too bad. I switched to paper plates & plastic cutlery. I know it's not great environmentally, but it's better than getting sick and they're recyclable.


Ruby, what is ML? I get the BB part, but I don't know what ML is. I love the BB gloss in hot pink. It's very shiny but sheer and no glitter at all. It's not a nude pink, though, it a pink pink. I'm no expert and I've slowed way down on my BB products as you guys have me buying all kinds of other things from these boards.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Ruby, what is ML? I get the BB part, but I don't know what ML is. I love the BB gloss in hot pink. It's very shiny but sheer and no glitter at all. It's not a nude pink, though, it a pink pink. I'm no expert and I've slowed way down on my BB products as you guys have me buying all kinds of other things from these boards.


Sorry, MLBB=my lips but better. I used to like gloss, but now I find most are too sticky for me. I love Fresh Sugar Lip treatment (Rose & Honey) so maybe I should just stick w/the known entity! But it's always fun to try new stuff


----------



## corkyb

oh and people love that Smooth Fusion line.  especially the stuff you leave in, it's a treatment or shine or something.  It's too much for my thin straight hair though.  I love the Color Corrector (?) line of shampoo and conditioner.  I love their volumizing tonic to put on the roots of my wet hair and their phmollient is the best mousse type product I have used, because, again, it doesn't weigh my hair down.  And I love their volumizing hair spray and the new one in the aerosol type can.  I love their hand creme, foot creme, and their entire Carribean line is just about my favorite.  Soap, body creme, bath soak, candles, and body cleanser now too.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> oh and people love that Smooth Fusion line. especially the stuff you leave in, it's a treatment or shine or something. It's too much for my thin straight hair though. I love the Color Corrector (?) line of shampoo and conditioner. I love their volumizing tonic to put on the roots of my wet hair and their phmollient is the best mousse type product I have used, because, again, it doesn't weigh my hair down. And I love their volumizing hair spray and the new one in the aerosol type can. I love their hand creme, foot creme, and their entire Carribean line is just about my favorite. Soap, body creme, bath soak, candles, and body cleanser now too.


I have that leave in treatment too, and it's great! But with so many new hair treatments lately I haven't used it. My newest is the Orofluido elixir-I like it, but don't see a whole lot of difference w/the Agadir Argan oil. I have Phomollient too, love the scent of almost ALL Aveda products! Wish they weren't quite so $$ tho. Have not tried the Caribbean line...I'm afraid to ask?!


----------



## Asphodel

Hi everyone. Hope all are well, and that those affected by flooding and other weather-type issues are OK. 

I'm still on smackdown, but hubby and I decided that we deserved a treat recently and agreed that each of us could spend $50 on something fun. I went to Sephora but didn't buy anything! I think my shopping is broken. 

I did walk out with some samples, including a sample of the Hourglass Veil (love it), Boscia BB cream (love the texture but sadly it's not the right shade for me), and Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer (not the perfect shade but close enough, and it has a nice silky texture but not hydrating enough). 

Even though the summer is almost over, I'm still looking for a tinted moisturizer for those days when I don't feel like messing with full makeup. What are your favorites?


----------



## Jen

Hey all! I stopped getting notifications, and I totally forget to check in when I don't get them! I hope everyone dealing with the floods are doing better this week! That Petco story brought a bit of a tear to my eye, so sad. I HATE pet stores, I end up wanting to leave with every animal in the store. Same goes for the Humane Society, it just breaks my heart. If my cat wasn't such a snob and hated all other animals I'd have probably 400, so maybe that's a good thing!

Anyway, I did WAY too much shopping this weekend!! And *Neo*, I bought 4 of those Salux cloths, I'm sure I'll love them too  ! I went to the mall friday night to use my New York & Company coupons, ended up buying a ton of stuff there, then went to H&M and spent a ton there, then went to Bakers and spent another ton. I have no self control!!!! (Obviously  !)

*hudsonam*, Sophie is ADORABLE!! And I love that name - my husband and I have already named our someday daughter Sophia to call her Sophie! It's my favorite name. Thanks for sharing pictures, I just want to squeeze her!

I was just thinking about this yesterday - *Paula*, have you used your Mally primer or poreless defender yet? I'm so curious!


----------



## Andra

The largest fire in our area is now 60% contained and they are starting to let more people go back to their houses.  I know of at least half a dozen co-workers who lost everything and 30-50 who had to evacuate.  It's been really freaky around here.
I am trying not to buy too much stuff since one of the things I realized when I was trying to decide what to take if we had to evacuate was that I had too much stuff already!  It took over 2 hours to figure out what to put in my bag.  Good thing it was just a practice run 

But I did buy new carriers for the kitties since I couldn't find all of my old ones.  And they each got a new name tag with our cell phone numbers on them.

And today I purchased show tickets for our trip to Las Vegas the end of October.  We are going out there to see Tiesto at the Hard Rock and tacked on a few days ahead of time.  So we are going to do Cirque du Soleil in a big way.  We will see Ka, Mystere and O.  And the O includes a backstage tour - way cool!!!


----------



## skyblue

I am so sorry to hear about everyone's troubles with flooding and fires! Please stay safe!!!

*Jen*, I have to tell you I ordered some of the *Mally Poreless Defender* on waitlist. It finally came and I* LOVE *it!! What a super product!  I am definitely taking it on vacation next month! Thanks for the glowing review!


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> Hey all! I stopped getting notifications, and I totally forget to check in when I don't get them! I hope everyone dealing with the floods are doing better this week! That Petco story brought a bit of a tear to my eye, so sad. I HATE pet stores, I end up wanting to leave with every animal in the store. Same goes for the Humane Society, it just breaks my heart. If my cat wasn't such a snob and hated all other animals I'd have probably 400, so maybe that's a good thing!
> 
> Anyway, I did WAY too much shopping this weekend!! And *Neo*, I bought 4 of those Salux cloths, I'm sure I'll love them too  ! I went to the mall friday night to use my New York & Company coupons, ended up buying a ton of stuff there, then went to H&M and spent a ton there, then went to Bakers and spent another ton. I have no self control!!!! (Obviously  !)
> 
> *hudsonam*, Sophie is ADORABLE!! And I love that name - my husband and I have already named our someday daughter Sophia to call her Sophie! It's my favorite name. Thanks for sharing pictures, I just want to squeeze her!
> 
> I was just thinking about this yesterday - *Paula*, have you used your Mally primer or poreless defender yet? I'm so curious!


Jen
I like the primer but not as much as the HourglasS Veil. It's a little heavier or something. Not sure how I feel about he poreless defender. I am not used to a matter finish. I like more of a dewey look. I think this makes me look a little white, but I may have been using too much
I'll keep you posted.
Paula


----------



## corkyb

For BB fans: Check out the new eye shadow pallettes: a cross between creme and powder and gorgeous colors:

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/learn/marrakesh_cms.tmpl


----------



## Jen

Well, I just found out that my Comphy sheets will not ship until *NOVEMBER*.  NOT HAPPY!



corkyb said:


> Jen
> I like the primer but not as much as the HourglasS Veil. It's a little heavier or something. Not sure how I feel about he poreless defender. I am not used to a matter finish. I like more of a dewey look. I think this makes me look a little white, but I may have been using too much
> I'll keep you posted.
> Paula


Sorry you're not loving it, bummer! Any sort of "dewey" finish ends up looking just greasy on me, so I am a matte girl. I haven't had any problem with looking white, so try to just dab it lightly on like they show in the video on qvc.


----------



## Jane917

Haven't been shopping much lately, but just placed an order from Alima Pure. Their wonderful mineral powder foundations are 20% off! I also picked up some samples for blushes. alimapure.com  Love that place.


----------



## Cuechick

I was able to score a few things at from the Missoni/Target line, launched today and almost completely sold out (with in minutes!!) I got two trays, a vase, storage box and a very cute weekender bag, which was probably my best & luckiest find. The launch even crashed the site:
http://www.cnn.com/2011/09/13/living/missoni-for-target-line-creates-black-friday-like-demand/

Though the stores are empty, you can find plenty of it on eBay at crazy high prices!


----------



## Cuechick

I think they might have been holding some stuff back... but who knows... I am happy with what I got. I think if you live outside of a big city, you might have a better chance. I did not get the bag to latter last night went back with my friend and she got a pair of the pumps.


----------



## Jen

I had heard about that designer release but had no idea that it was that big of a deal!  I like the stuff, but I'm not about to wait in line and deal with a female stampede for it!  Good for you that you got some!  I bet the messenger bag is cute.  I LOVE the bike!
My bet?  In 3 weeks the frenzy will be over and there will be plenty of everything back in stock   !!


----------



## skyblue

A stampede for Missoni stuff at Target?  Seriously?


----------



## ellesu

Target - Missoni. That explains it. I dropped by my local Target yesterday and it was hopping - at 10(ish)am. I kept wondering why there were groups of well-dressed women when you usually see people in sweats/shorts/etc at that time of day. I've been traveling and....this was _not_ the Target I was used to.  I didn't know what was going on. I passed one woman holding up a top and asking, "Will I ever wear this?" She was immediately surrounded by enablers well-meaning gals assuring her she would. They told her only people in the know would get it. You ladies would have been proud!  If I hadn't been so shocked at the price of nail polish I probably would have investigated what all the hoop-la was about. Instead, I bought a lovely purple polish (school color) and some steel grey, stopped by the Target Starbucks and headed home....to paint a bathroom. 

I also ordered the Japanese bath towel thingies (can't even remember the name - so sad!). I'll probably order to sheets tool.. 

Hope everyone is recovering from the rain and winds and fires. Living in hurricane country (and having had a tree crash into my house) I well know it's no fun.


----------



## hudsonam

skyblue said:


> A stampede for Missoni stuff at Target? Seriously?


My thoughts exactly. 

Well, I came here yesterday to find something to help my skin look better, and someone mentioned the Mally Poreless Defender again, so I took it as a sign and ordered that set from her site.  I'll let you all know how I like it.

I am also awaiting new towels from Hautelook.com, shoes for DS from Piperlime that were on sale, and I'm anxiously awaiting 12:00 so I can see which Hunter boots Gilt.com will have for sale. I think I have a couple more things coming (just got two pairs of shoes) but I can't even remember. Somebody put me on smackdown!

ETA: Aaaaand I just ordered two pairs of Hunter rain boots.... I think I am developing a shoe addiction.


----------



## Rita

Okay makeup aficionados I need advise. 

I have been having trouble with my eyeliner running something terrible. I have always used Ponds or Oil of Olay for my moisturizer and it's never bothered my eyeliner before. For years I had used Maybelline or Cover Girl for my eyeliner, but when I started having this trouble I switched to a water proof eyeliner and have tried Tarte. Both of those still run especially on my bottom lid. I'm starting to think it's not the eyeliner, but my moisturizer. What moisturizer do you recommend. I have oily skin and my face always feels and looks oily no matter what make up I use. I cleanse my face with Philosphy and the Clarisonic and love those products. Maybe it's my make up too?? Has anyone tried Philosophy's moisturizer, is it good?

Thanks for any and all advise.


----------



## hudsonam

Rita said:


> Okay makeup aficionados I need advise.
> 
> I have been having trouble with my eyeliner running something terrible. I have always used Ponds or Oil of Olay for my moisturizer and it's never bothered my eyeliner before. For years I had used Maybelline or Cover Girl for my eyeliner, but when I started having this trouble I switched to a water proof eyeliner and have tried Tarte. Both of those still run especially on my bottom lid. I'm starting to think it's not the eyeliner, but my moisturizer. What moisturizer do you recommend. I have oily skin and my face always feels and looks oily no matter what make up I use. I cleanse my face with Philosphy and the Clarisonic and love those products. Maybe it's my make up too?? Has anyone tried Philosophy's moisturizer, is it good?
> 
> Thanks for any and all advise.


I love Urban Decay Primer Potion. That might solve the problem.  I have oily skin too, no matter what I do, and I use Neutrogena Oil Free Facial Moisturizer for Sensitive Skin (and wash with the same things you do).


----------



## Rita

hudsonam said:


> I love Urban Decay Primer Potion. That might solve the problem.  I have oily skin too, no matter what I do, and I use Neutrogena Oil Free Facial Moisturizer for Sensitive Skin (and wash with the same things you do).


Thanks hudsonam. Where do you get the Urban Decay? I've never used that.


----------



## hudsonam

Rita said:


> Thanks hudsonam. Where do you get the Urban Decay? I've never used that.


Sephora and Ulta both carry it.


----------



## Asphodel

*Rita*, I second the Urban Decay primer recommendation and I'll follow up with a suggestion to try their eyeliners as well. I've started using UD eyeliners exclusively and I absolutely love them. I'm oily in my t-zone and the UD liners stick perfectly. In fact, I sometimes have trouble removing the UD eyeliner with my makeup removal towelettes and may have to invest in some proper eye makeup remover.


----------



## Ruby296

*ellesu*, I went to Target for some odds n' ends yesterday and I had heard about the Missoni stampede the day before. There were a few things left in the children's clothing dept (noticed the racks as I went to the pharmacy), but that was it. I don't care for the graphic patterns much so it was no big deal to me. But those stories of women just randomly grabbing stuff and filling their carts seems ridiculous to me. Guess alot of that stuff is on eBay now w/outrageous prices.

I ordered those Salux washclothes over the weekend & they arrived today. Can't wait to try it tomorrow am!

And we finally got good news from our school district. My daughters will be returning to school on Monday!! They will be going to a vacant Catholic School until their building is cleaned & rehabed after the flood. There are months and months of cleanup ahead of them. I just hope the building reopens before the school yr ends. This is my older daughter's last yr there and it would be nice if she could finish there.


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> LOL! I'm watching a local news story about it now. They said to check customer service at various stores for yesterday's impulse buys that have been returned. They said people are store hopping.  I like their florals like this pillow but their zigzag designs make me dizzy.  I'm apparently in the minority.


That pillow is so not me. Why do I hear it calling my name? It says it would be perfect for my new office. Go away, pillow, I'm not listening. And anyway it will be weeks before the office is ready for a pillow.

*la la la...not listening!*



Anyway, here's one I *did* listen to:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/scandy/scandy-scans-with-your-smartphone

I'm not sure how many of you have seen Kickstarter, but it's a social/crowdsource funding mechanism where people bring their projects/ideas to get the funding needed to take it to the next level--be that manufacturing, production of a short film, etc. This particular Kickstarter project is for Scandy, a compact, portable, stable stand that will work to turn any smartphone into a scanner.

Having tried to scan any number of things with my phone--documents, manuals, photos, receipts--and found two of every three images wasted due to user movement or poor focus, I'm seriously, deeply hoping this project gets funded. My tiny smartphone tripod just isn't stable enough, and the big SLR tripod is not only overkill, but it takes up a lot of space--neither is a practical solution. This looks both practical and elegant; I figure I can clamp it to one side of our computer desk and it will be out of the way, unlike our old flatbed scanner. And also unlike the flatbed, it's basically future-proof--the drivers for the flatbed don't work with the new computer, naturally. 

There's a limited $20 buy in level that's still available, and backers at that level will receive both a Scandy from the first production run and a new stylus suitable for touch screens that's also being produced. That's the level I went for.

So that's my big deal of the week; also ordered a few oil rubbed bronze outlet covers for the new office. My father in law installed some brushed stainless ones while he was here, and now I'm in love with the metal look. LOL

*Ruby*--glad to hear school is starting back up! That will bring some normalcy back into all of your lives.

*Rita* & *Asphodel*--another UD user here, the original color and also Sin, which is a metallic neutral. Use that as a base & your eye makeup just won't budge. I use Almay's Moisturizing Eye Makeup Remover pads (Target, etc.) to take it off easily.


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> Hey all! I stopped getting notifications, and I totally forget to check in when I don't get them! I hope everyone dealing with the floods are doing better this week! That Petco story brought a bit of a tear to my eye, so sad. I HATE pet stores, I end up wanting to leave with every animal in the store. Same goes for the Humane Society, it just breaks my heart. If my cat wasn't such a snob and hated all other animals I'd have probably 400, so maybe that's a good thing!
> 
> Anyway, I did WAY too much shopping this weekend!! And *Neo*, I bought 4 of those Salux cloths, I'm sure I'll love them too  ! I went to the mall friday night to use my New York & Company coupons, ended up buying a ton of stuff there, then went to H&M and spent a ton there, then went to Bakers and spent another ton. I have no self control!!!! (Obviously  !)
> 
> *hudsonam*, Sophie is ADORABLE!! And I love that name - my husband and I have already named our someday daughter Sophia to call her Sophie! It's my favorite name. Thanks for sharing pictures, I just want to squeeze her!
> 
> I was just thinking about this yesterday - *Paula*, have you used your Mally primer or poreless defender yet? I'm so curious!


I just saw this! Thank you! Sophia/Sofia is a name I really wanted for a someday daughter too, but we were blessed with one son, so now I have my dog. LOL!


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> I just saw this! Thank you! Sophia/Sofia is a name I really wanted for a someday daughter too, but we were blessed with one son, so now I have my dog. LOL!


That's too funny - my first choice was Maddie, and when I got my cat I decided to name her that. My mom was mad at me because she wanted to save that for my daughter. Then I married a Matt so he wouldn't allow a Maddie anyway! So Sophia it is. Lily is a close 2nd choice. I love how we're naming the kids that we're *far* from ready to have  !!


----------



## Cuechick

Well, I really wanted this one zig zag tote from the Missoni line, and I was about to try bidding on one on eBay and decided to check the Target site first. They had them in stock! Bingo!

Not sure how long they will last but it looks like a really cute fall bag:  [URL=http://bit]http://bit.ly/rn75Eq[/url] min is on the way!


----------



## VictoriaP

Cuechick said:


> Well, I really wanted this one zig zag tote from the Missoni line, and I was about to try bidding on one on eBay and decided to check the Target site first. They had them in stock! Bingo!
> 
> Not sure how long they will last but it looks like a really cute fall bag:  [URL=http://bit]http://bit.ly/rn75Eq[/url] min is on the way!


Well, I checked the Target site and no sign of the pillow Cobbie posted, so I guess I'm safe...for now. I kinda have to go down to Target to pick up a prescription today though... 

In recovery mode after a trip to Ikea. Not only does the drive suck, but that place makes me both dizzy and claustrophobic. It's a horror if you have ADHD too--too...many...things...to...look...at! Still, I went in with a very specific list and my office will now be reasonably outfitted--new desk pedestals to go with my 3" wood desktop, a very narrow bookcase that will ONLY display my collection of fossils (FINALLY! A place to put them that's safe from cats, schnauzers, and my husband!), and plenty of stuff to organize other stuff. I'm in love with the woven baskets I bought for the big square shelving unit I already had--they smell heavenly, somehow, a cross between a summer meadow and the smell of beach grass in the early morning.










Of course, now I have to put all this stuff together....


----------



## Jane917

I am putting together a Sephora order, and want to include some eyeliner. I am at a total loss! *Neo*, and probably *Jen*, because they are twins, have mentioned a few brands. Tarte? Urban Decay? Which ones? There are so many to choose from. What are the favorites? I have olive skin, hazel eyes, and medium brown hair. I usually buy black mascara, but would black eyeliner look too scary?


----------



## Jen

*Victoria*, I have those baskets and the 5x5 square shelving unit too! I love it. I have the baskets in an X and leave the rest open for knick knacks and books, etc. I love Ikea! The closest is 2 hours away and I try to go when I'm there for business at least every once in awhile!

*Jane*, eyeliner is one area *Neo* and I are not twins! She (and everybody) loves the Urban Decay, I am in love with Clinique quickliner. I don't like to have to sharpen, I waste too much. I have green eyes and use the violet color. I usually use brown mascara, but black looks ok too.

Speaking of *Neo*, once again I have to thank you for another recommendation! I got my salux cloths on thursday, I LOVE them!! I use exfoliating loofahs and sugar scrubs, but I still think my skin is softer after using these cloths! And finally a good way to scrub the back! THANKS again, I really do almost always love your recommendations!! Really great service and shipping too, you were right!


----------



## ayuryogini

Jane917 said:


> I am putting together a Sephora order, and want to include some eyeliner. I am at a total loss! *Neo*, and probably *Jen*, because they are twins, have mentioned a few brands. Tarte? Urban Decay? Which ones? There are so many to choose from. What are the favorites? I have olive skin, hazel eyes, and medium brown hair. I usually buy black mascara, but would black eyeliner look too scary?


phew! I haven't been on this site in so long! for me it's the only way to truly be on "Smack Down";
a request for good eyeliner pencil recommendations is one of the first things that brought me to this thread a while back, and Urban Decay was the one that was recommended by the most people. I started using it and love it; I have brown eyes and wear the Urban Decay Rockstar which is a dark purple.
I love that it doesn't transfer to my upper lids, it's water proof, yet easy to remove with Almay eye make-up remover pads, and stays in place for a long time. I have tried MANY brands of pencil and this is my favorite.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ayuryogini

Jane917 said:


> *NEO* where did you get the BB cheek tint? I can't find it at Sephora, but I can find it at Nordstrom (online). Raspberry looks like the perfect shade for me.


I've been using the Raspberry shade of the BB blush since the beginning of summer; When they have their online sales, I often go to my nearest Nordstrom Bobbie Brown counter (or call my favorite BB sales person @ Nordstrom) and they will match the sale prices.
I love that raspberry blush; I've also been using the BB face bronzer because it looks so natural. 
I also love the BB bronzer brush as well.


----------



## corkyb

Jees, Ayuryogini, you are lucky.  Macy's won't match the online sales for me.  I am waiting for another BB sale.  they seem to be fewer and further between these days.


----------



## Ruby296

*Victoria*, thanks, getting back to school tomorrow will definitely help with the routine around here. I took my daughters on a trial run to the new location on Friday and it was great. Staff & both of their teachers were there so we got a tour & they got to see their rooms etc. Will have to get up even earlier though as it's a longer drive. I love your new woven baskets & I wish the closest Ikea wasn't 3 hrs away!

I got my *Salux* wash cloths on Thursday & used it Friday. Wow!!! What an invigorating shower that was!! I love how exfoliating it is and I'm so grateful to *Neo* for the recommendation!!


----------



## corkyb

I have the Salux also.  Wow, is all I can say!


----------



## Neo

Yay *Jen*, *Ruby* and *Paula*! I'm so glad you too love your Salux wash cloths!!!! Aren't they fantastic? I don't think my back has ever been so "clean", lol 

*Jen*, you will not be surprised: I too know how my hypothetical daughter would be named - and I haven't even met my SO yet, lol!

*Jane*, *Jen* is right: I use the 24/7 Urban Decay eye liner pencils, and love them. As for black, I guess I'm not the right person to ask, as all I do in terms of mascara and pencil is black, lol! I find that no matter the age and coloring, black is just neutral, classy, and goes with everything 

*Victoria*, nice Ikea haul!!! I love Ikea, but it's just too far from here for me, ad I don't have a car, so I never make it there 

*Ayuryogini*, good to see you back here!!!! I often think of you, as I have become an Isabella fan . I don't buy a whole lot from there, but almost every time I get their catalog I do find something I can't live without anymore. And I'm never disappointed by what I get! My favorite so far, is their Butter Me Up soap - I don't think I'll ever use anything else, and I have to say that it just goes so well with my Salux! But next time, I won't order my soap from her, but front he original shop that makes it, as their shipping rates are better, and more importantly, they offer a bigger size of said soap . Still, without Isabella, I would have never discovered it!!!! So again, thank you 

I have a big piece of news to share! Yesterday I was at SpaceNK (it's kind of like Sephora, but they carry brands that are difficult to find and products you can't usually get at Sephora - I won't go into why I was there, lol), and I was talking about the Clarisonic with the MUA, and how fantastic it was, and how the prices had recently dropped on them. And she told me that they are very shortly (like within the next couple of months!) coming out with a new Mia model!!!!!! It will have 2 speeds, and beep to indicate when it's time to move on to another area of the face, like the Classic. I'm super excited, and will, of course, be all over it as soon as it comes out ! She said it would be priced at $150. I hope they will come out with cool colors from the start!!!!


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I knew when I was a little girl (age 6-7) that someday I would adopt a baby girl from China & name her Katharine. Fast fwd to March 2002 when I brought her home from Jiangsu Province! We named her after my maternal grandmother who was born in Peking. Anyway, I think it's so cool that you know what your future daughter's name is. I've heard wonderful things about SpaceNK, someday I hope to see it in person. I read on the Q Beauty Banter forum that a new Clarisonic is coming soon. The "old" Mias are already being discounted. I will hold out till my current Mia bites the dust before I indulge in the new one but I'm looking forward to seeing it and reading reviews.


----------



## Jane917

Ruby296 said:


> *Neo*, I knew when I was a little girl (age 6-7) that someday I would adopt a baby girl from China & name her Katharine. Fast fwd to March 2002 when I brought her home from Jiangsu Province! We named her after my maternal grandmother who was born in Peking. Anyway, I think it's so cool that you know what your future daughter's name is. I've heard wonderful things about SpaceNK, someday I hope to see it in person. I read on the Q Beauty Banter forum that a new Clarisonic is coming soon. The "old" Mias are already being discounted. I will hold out till my current Mia bites the dust before I indulge in the new one but I'm looking forward to seeing it and reading reviews.


I had LOTS of names for future daughters......then I ended up with 6 sons! Girls names are so much more fun!


----------



## Neo

Oh wow *Ruby*, that is so cool!!!!! And it must have been such an incredible feeling, going there to pick her up and then bringing her home! I've always wanted to adopt too, since I was little. But since then, I've also decided that having kids is not something I want to do on my own, but that I want to share this with my SO (after that, life happens, and I totally realize that thing may not always go well, and I may end up bringing them up alone or something, but the beginning should not be done alone - at least for me. I totally admire those woman who have children on their own, but it just wouldn't work for me). I just wonder where he is, lol... 

I'm so glad you had such a great experience at the new school on Friday, and even if it entails getting up earlier, I'm sure you and the girls must be so happy and excited about tomorrow! I really hope all goes well, and that they have a great first day - I will be thinking of you 

Hahaha *Jane*!!! My brother has 3 boys - I'm all dried up for boys' names! But at least I'm very current on Legos and stuff


----------



## cmg.sweet

You ladies are going to make me want a salux!


----------



## ayuryogini

hudsonam said:


> Sophia/Sofia is a name I really wanted for a someday daughter too, but we were blessed with one son, so now I have my dog. LOL!


Your puppy is so adorable; they are so much work, but so worth it after they're well-trained. I love her name, too.

When I was 19, I moved to California (from Wisconsin) and didn't really know anyone else, so I bought a puppy for company. I had always loved the name Sarah, so that's what I named her. Fast forward a few years, puppy is long gone. I have a daughter and I still love the name, so I name her Sarah. 
When she was about 7, we were looking through some old pictures and I showed her a picture of the dog, and just off-handedly said, "oh, that was Sarah, my first dog on my own." She was so upset!! "I was named after a DOG!?!?"
I didn't see it that way, I just saw that I really loved the name. Needless to say, we never mention that puppy of long ago.


----------



## hudsonam

ayuryogini said:


> Your puppy is so adorable; they are so much work, but so worth it after they're well-trained. I love her name, too.
> 
> When I was 19, I moved to California (from Wisconsin) and didn't really know anyone else, so I bought a puppy for company. I had always loved the name Sarah, so that's what I named her. Fast forward a few years, puppy is long gone. I have a daughter and I still love the name, so I name her Sarah.
> When she was about 7, we were looking through some old pictures and I showed her a picture of the dog, and just off-handedly said, "oh, that was Sarah, my first dog on my own." She was so upset!! "I was named after a DOG!?!?"
> I didn't see it that way, I just saw that I really loved the name. Needless to say, we never mention that puppy of long ago.


Oh no! 

So I am using my Mally primer and poreless defender (?) and I think I love them. I knew I liked the primer from the QVC TSV I tried and returned (more stuff in it that I didn't care for). I wasn't sure how the poreless defender would work over mineral makeup, and I'm still not sure if it's looking the way it should, but with the two products, I actually got through a whole day with almost no oiliness on my face, and my face gets oily after only a couple hours. Is anyone else using this over mineral makeup? I hope I'm not making myself look ashy.


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> You ladies are going to make me want a salux!


TRUST me - get one! Or a couple! They're not very expensive, give them a try! I'm going to buy a bunch and give them to every female I know for Christmas! They're that good. I'm not sure I even need the 3 Philosophy sugar scrubs I just bought for backup!

*ayuryogini*, I love your Sarah story!

*hudsonam * - YAY! I'm glad to hear someone got the Mally and really likes it too! Honestly I think powder looks far ashier than the poreless defender, so I don't think you probably are. I don't see any reason it wouldn't work over mineral foundation or any other kind.

SPEAKING of foundation, I am STILL on my first bottle of the Vitalumiere, I can't belive it! I've had my backup bottle for a few months, it just keeps going and going. Every day I think it's going to run out and it doesn't!

I stopped by the mall yesterday specifically to get these shoes. I have the same ones in a cognac color (they call it tan, I wouldn't call it that at all - and I would call this color more of a tan than grey) from last year and they were my favorite. They came out with this color this year and I had to buy them. It's 10:00 and I've already gotten compliments on them!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I love my Hanna blow dryer so much; Misikko must know it and keeps trying to tempt me to get a flat iron.  First they were offering me $25 off toward the purchase.  I didn't bite and today they have upped it to $30 off.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Now there are 4 salux cloths on their way to me...


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Now there are 4 salux cloths on their way to me...


YESSSSSSS  !!! Tell you what - if for some freakish reason you don't like them I'll buy them from you!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> YESSSSSSS  !!! Tell you what - if for some freakish reason you don't like them I'll buy them from you!


We can share them 

But seriously *cmg*, no way you won't love them!!!!!

*Jen*, gorgeous boots!!!!!!!!!!!!

*SN*, get that flat iron already . My hair is so straight, it's the one thing I simply have no way to justify to myself, no matter how hard I try, lol

*Ayuryogini*, thank you for the first laugh of the day with your Sarah story (and a beautiful name too!)

*Cobbie*, I'm so glad you gave into that deodorant and got to review it - this exact same one is regularly looking me in the eyes at Sephora, and so far I have resisted, but no more


----------



## cmg.sweet

Oh, I'm sure I'll like them...it's just that I just bought a bunch of those crocheted washcloths on etsy


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I must admit going to China to adopt my first daughter was a dream come true, and then we did it again in 2004 when we brought dd#2 home. I totally understand what you're saying about wanting to start a family w/a significant other. I would never knowingly do it as a single. But then life happens & circumstances change and well....here I am a single mom. I know I've said it before but I still believe I did the right thing in divorcing my ex. Life goes on and gets better every day 

I don't know how I lived all these years w/out that *Salux* cloth! Seriously I feel so awake and invigorated in the shower every morning! I like that it's long and good for getting my back & shoulders but I have also wondered what would happen if I cut one in half. I don't need all that length for my arms & legs. I'm afraid it might unravel & be a waste. Has anyone tried cutting one?


----------



## skyblue

I am seriously interested in the* Salux* cloths. However, I would probably want a smaller sized cloth like *Ruby*. Any thoughts on cutting them? Would they require serging?


----------



## Jane917

Ruby296 said:


> *Neo*, I must admit going to China to adopt my first daughter was a dream come true, and then we did it again in 2004 when we brought dd#2 home. I totally understand what you're saying about wanting to start a family w/a significant other. I would never knowlingly do it as a single. But then life happens & circumstances change and well....here I am a single mom. I know I've said it before but I still believe I did the right thing in divorcing my ex. Life goes on and gets better every day


Just goes to show the strength of a woman! We do what we have to do, and we do it well! I would never have *chosen* to be a single mother, or to be a mother/stepmother of 6 boys.......however I have done both!


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> Just goes to show the strength of a woman! We do what we have to do, and we do it well! I would never have *chosen* to be a single mother, or to be a mother/stepmother of 6 boys.......however I have done both!


Amen *Jane*!! And I know you do it with love and grace


----------



## corkyb

SN:  Hana has done the same thing to me.

CMG:  I have four at my house also.

Cobbie:  I wish I had a Nordstrom around here.  I would surely use my brother's discount more frequently if I did. :>)


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> I am seriously interested in the* Salux* cloths. However, I would probably want a smaller sized cloth like *Ruby*. Any thoughts on cutting them? Would they require serging?


I was thinking about this last night in the shower. See to me, the whole point of them is the length so it's easy to get the back (like in the picture). However, I just googled 'cutting salux cloths' - in different reviews it seems that people do it so it's probably fine. I'm seriously ordering a ton of them to hand out as gifts, I'm hooked!

*corkyb*, DISCOUNT? I guess it's a good thing I don't have that connection, that could be seriously dangerous! The closest Nordstrom is about a half hour away, but if I had a discount I'm sure I'd find excuses to get over there!


----------



## corkyb

Well, yes, my brother in Texas works there.  I have only used his discount once, for a purse.  Actually, I didn't even really do that, I asked if I could use it, and he bought me the Tano bag for a Christmas present instead.  I would love to live near a Nordstrom, and better yet, near him.  Just think of what I could do with a Nordstrom employee discount!


----------



## corkyb

He has switched around.  He might be at North Park now.  I think he moved into customer relations though.  He worked in the Men's Department for a long time and then ran a discount store or floor or something  He's been there for several years.  He got canned from a high pressure chemical product sales job a number of years ago and was, I think, the victim of age discrimination in re-entering the workforce. He's doing much better now though and I think he likes Nordstrom.  I'll have to ask what store he is in now.  It might be the downtown one actually.  But I think it's NorthPark.


----------



## corkyb

I wish they carried Tano bags again.  That must have been an anomaly.  I got my favorite bag from him from Nordstrom.  It was a blue Tumbleweed (lots of zippers) and it was on sale at Nordstorms for $165 and then he got his discount on it.


----------



## Jane917

corkyb said:


> I wish they carried Tano bags again. That must have been an anomaly. I got my favorite bag from him from Nordstrom. It was a blue Tumbleweed (lots of zippers) and it was on sale at Nordstorms for $165 and then he got his discount on it.


I have a few very lightly used Tano bags that I am willing to sell. If anyone is interested, PM me.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Corky*, we have only two stores in Dallas proper, neither is downtown. I go to both the NP and the Galleria stores. If you wouldn't mind and don't think your brother would either, I'd love to say Hi to him sometime. If that's okay with both of you, PM me his name. If not, I completely understand. Some people wouldn't be interested.


CObbie, I will find out which store he works in for sure and let you know that and what department, although I think it is still Customer Service. His name is William Bradwell. Isn't there one not in a mall? Seems to me I remember going to one in downtown Dallas that was not at a mall. But maybe it wasn't Nordstrom because it was a long time ago. Or maybe it was another city. I'm getting old ya know and the mind gets feeble. If I ever move to Dallas when I retire, I just know you and I will be good friends!


----------



## cmg.sweet

My salux cloths are waiting at home, I only just ordered them Monday!


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> *Corkyb*, thank you for your brother's name. I'm sure I can find him. Both Dallas stores are in malls. Maybe you went to the original Neiman's store in downtown Dallas. That's a trip in itself, especially at Christmas.
> I'm sure of it.
> 
> Talking about our "young" minds -
> At my 50th HS reunion this weekend a friend and I were talking to this guy whom I mistook for someone else. I had him thinking he had attended a small party years ago. The man I was talking to, having led an interesting lifestyle, didn't remember it and asked me if he had been wasted. I told him no but I remember he was driving a Mercedes. When my friend and I sat down she leaned over to me and told me we had been talking to John "Smith" not John "Jones" like I had thought.
> 
> I'll correct it next time I see him but in the meantime I'm sure he's still wondering what he did at this party and how he got there! And where he left his Mercedes!


LOL--I have ZERO memories from high school. At our twentieth, people could have been making absolutely everything they were saying up for all I knew; they were all pretty consistent about it though... 

Just saying hi & thinking of you guys; restarting my Clarisonic routine (which went by the wayside over the summer with everything going on), which meant dragging out my Tassi, and used Philosophy's Kiss Me scrub on my lips, so naturally y'all came to mind!


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, I ordered the salux cloth and it arrived today so I tried it tonight.  I found it to be like....mmmmm....similar to using a wire brush!!!  Man, those things are harsh and scratchy, aren't they?  I must be in the minority.  hahahaha


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> OK, I ordered the salux cloth and it arrived today so I tried it tonight. I found it to be like....mmmmm....using a wire brush!!! Man, those things are harsh and scratchy, aren't they? I must be in the minority. hahahaha


Really?! I love it! It's definitely exfoliating, but I like that. I guess I can see how sensitive skin might not like it!


----------



## Jen

Why am I the only one that has to wait until NOVEMBER for my sheets   !  I'm SO jealous!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm going to order another set too.  I'm going to call and see what is available before I place my order.  I have guest coming and want some for their bed.

I don't want to have to wait while they spin and dye the yarn in order to sew the sheets.


----------



## Addie

I'm heading out the door in a few minutes, but I wanted to drop by quickly to say that Orofluido is being sold on Hautelook today. 

ETA: $10 for the shine spray. I did a quick check on what shipping would be like for me, and it's around $5.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Note that it is 1.6 ounces for $10 compared to 3.5 ounces on Amazon for $20.05


----------



## Neo

Thanks for the info *Addie*, and nice catch *SN*!!!!!

*SN*, I'm so sorry you don't like your Salux cloth - I feel somehow responsible . I have read that some people use it under their feet for a while, until it looses some of it coarseness... If you bought more than one, I'd be happy to take them off your hands??

On the famous sheets: I requested swatches the first week of September, and still nothing ... The bedsheets may be amazing, but CS is at best just so-so it seems, what a pity! I plan on calling them later today though. Will report back on how they respond (I promise, I will be nice !).


----------



## Neo

Actually, just checked: the spray is 1.6oz on Amazon too, so it's really a good deal on Hautelook!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, thank you but no worries. I used it again today and I just have to be careful and do it lightly. I can't get carried away scrubbing, that's for sure, but yes, it should be a great for exfoliating. I'm not unhappy I bought it but it did take me by surprise last night. 

I just called about the sheets. I think they must be small? I've only talked to one person, Valerie. She said that nearly everything in King size is on back order. She did have some sheets available in Queen that I could use so I ordered and they should be here within the next week in time for my company.

It is sad that their customer service is not the best but the sheets are worth the hassle to me (except that I haven't had a hassle ).

I noticed there is another place online that sells them but I have no experience with them. Inn Keeper's Secrets. You may want to give them a call.

http://www.innkeeperssecrets.com/pages/Comphy-Sheets.html?gclid=CK72rqycsasCFUnptgodZHNxdQ


----------



## Someone Nameless

Really? Look at this 3.5 ounces. Is this not the same thing?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HIBLNQ/ref=s9_simh_gw_p121_d0_g121_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=02331MSP0Y3P9R85TXET&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Neo

It is, except it's not 3.5oz of product, but shipping weight  . The quantity of product itself is only 1.6oz (or 50ml) - unfortunately!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

wow!  thanks.  That's very misleading if you don't do your math.


----------



## Neo

I know, very annoying .

I'm toying with the idea to also try their shampoo and conditioner, but can't find any reviews for those


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'll have reviews for the shampoo, conditioner, and masque in a few weeks


----------



## Neo

LOL *cmg*, me too!!!!! Except, I didn't get the masque, just the shampoo and conditioner (I don't have too much time for masques, and when I do, I have a huge pot of Kerastase to go through - that one will last me 5 years or so, sigh...).

I also got 2 other shampoos recently - guess I'm on a shampoo try-out frenzy 

At the moment (ok, for the past couple of days), I'm using a new one I'd never heard of called Oribe. It's supposed to be sulfate free and good for daily usage (which is my case, with the gym), but the weather has been really bad, and I got drenched in rain for the past 2 days, with humidity at its max, so I really don't know what I think of it yet...

This week-end, I'll be trying Philip B's clarifying shampoo with Peppermint and avocado, that you are supposed to only use once a week.

At least they both smell nice 

I originally wanted to try Aveda shampoos, but I needed to add stuff to get the Bergdoff Goodman special, so I went for those. The Oribe is not a big bottle though, so it shouldn't take too long to go through it


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Corkyb*, thank you for your brother's name. I'm sure I can find him. Both Dallas stores are in malls. Maybe you went to the original Neiman's store in downtown Dallas. That's a trip in itself, especially at Christmas.
> I'm sure of it.
> 
> Talking about our "young" minds -
> At my 50th HS reunion this weekend a friend and I were talking to this guy whom I mistook for someone else. I had him thinking he had attended a small party years ago. The man I was talking to, having led an interesting lifestyle, didn't remember it and asked me if he had been wasted. I told him no but I remember he was driving a Mercedes. When my friend and I sat down she leaned over to me and told me we had been talking to John "Smith" not John "Jones" like I had thought.
> 
> I'll correct it next time I see him but in the meantime I'm sure he's still wondering what he did at this party and how he got there! And where he left his Mercedes!


Yes it was Neimans. Let me ask himwhere he works before you go looking. It could be outside of Dallas proper. It was for several years.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ahh, so the Comphy Co. Sheets are out of stock everywhere, not just at Ruval Online!


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Ruvel has the backordered ones listed before you order but Inkeepers' Secrets doesn't.  I surely am glad one of my sets is a Christmas gift and not something I need sooner. They must be in big demand. Either that or they fill orders from spas, their original customers, before the general public.


I was considering getting the Silver Blue ones too (since I won't be getting mine until November), this page on Innkeepers' secrets shows the availability dates for all of the sizes and colors. 
http://www.innkeeperssecrets.com/categories/Order-Comphy-Sheets/

Mid October is pretty close though! I should really probably wait to see if I love them before I buy two sets though....


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm pretty sure you will love them, Jen.  On the rare chance that you don't, couldn't you then cancel the chocolate pair?

My hubby is not picky about our sheets but he said that on a scale of 1-10 he would rate them a 9 or 10 and even he was in full agreement that we needed another set.  Don't know if that helps or not.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, was it you?  Where did you read about how to launder the sheets and not using fabric softener?  I've looked for that and didn't find it.  

oooops. Never mind.  I found it.  Carry on.


----------



## Jen

True, I could do that - but if I'm "stuck" with a set I'd prefer it to be chocolate. I'm pretty sure I'll love them too, I'm pretty close to ordering them! I still have the screen open......

*SN*, yes that was me. The FAQ is here

http://www.innkeeperssecrets.com/pages/Comphy-Sheets.html

Oops looks like you found it - but I'll leave the link for those that may be interested. The Ruval site said to not use fabric softener or dryer sheets, but this one doesn't specify either of those and even mentions fabric softener. Interesting.


----------



## corkyb

I have always heard not to use fabric softener or dryer sheets or bleach on any high thread count cotton sheet for what it's worth.  Ok, is there somewhere I can get a queen size pair of these sheets now or soon (by October 15?).  Is one place cheaper than the other?

I just ordered the silver blue.  Hope they are in stock.


----------



## Jen

They all come direct from Comphy, all these guys are just distributors so I think the price and availability are the same across all sites.  However, somehow I did not get charged for shipping from Ruval.  
I checked the availability for you, it looks like the queen silver blue is in stock!  Lucky for you!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ruval has free shipping on all orders over $100.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Every time I poke my head into this thread I wind up spending a boatload of money... This time it's sheets. I'm a sucker for fabulous sheets. I think I'll be getting the silver-blue.. Or maybe the chocolate...


----------



## Someone Nameless

Heather, I hope you don't have a king size bed because it will be a while before you get the sheets.  I think the silver/blue are available in queen.

You can thank me later.       (They are fabulous!)


----------



## Jen

Luvmy4brats said:


> Every time I poke my head into this thread I wind up spending a boatload of money... This time it's sheets. I'm a sucker for fabulous sheets. I think I'll be getting the silver-blue.. Or maybe the chocolate...


Oh yeah. It's pretty ridiculous isn't it?! I just can't resist most of the time, and 99.9% of the time everything recommended here is fabulous! I hope you don't also have to wait until November for king chocolate! I think I still want the Silver Blue too......but I haven't pulled the trigger yet. YET.


----------



## pattyaz

I poked my head in a couple weeks ago and am now the proud owner of Comphy king size silver blue sheets.  They are wonderful!!  I have two more queen size sets on the way because both of my kids need them now also  .  P.S.  The silver blue is really more of a greenish-gray.  I like the color a lot, but would not call it silver blue.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I ordered my second set yesterday - Queen white - and they shipped today.  YAY!


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, thank you for the heads up on Orofluido products on sale via HauteLook this week. I just ordered 2 bottles of the shine spray. I couldn't pass it up at that price, especially knowing *Neo* endorses it so much  BTW, I like the elixir but I don't see or feel that it's any better than the Agadir Argan Spray.


----------



## Neo

Lol *Ruby*, I'm very touched !!!

That's interesting, that you don't like the Orofluido better than the Agadir Argan Oil - but do you like it any less? Or is it about the same?

It's true that I love the spray (with the one back up I already had, and now the 2 additional ones I ordered on HauteLook, I think I have enough reserve for a while, lol)! It's just perfect for my hair: not too heavy (I really have thin hair), but still gets the job done, and the smell, just too nice !!!!!


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> Lol *Ruby*, I'm very touched !!!
> 
> That's interesting, that you don't like the Orofluido better than the Agadir Argan Oil - but do you like it any less? Or is it about the same?
> 
> It's true that I love the spray (with the one back up I already had, and now the 2 additional ones I ordered on HauteLook, I think I have enough reserve for a while, lol)! It's just perfect for my hair: not too heavy (I really have thin hair), but still gets the job done, and the smell, just too nice !!!!!


Neo, you haven't steered us wrong yet so I'll have what you're having!! I would say the Orofluido Elixir is about the same as the Agadir Argan Oil, however the Orofluido scent is hard to beat. I just don't think it's worth double the price that my stylist gets the Agadir for. How long does a bottle of the shine spray last you?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Orofluido & Hana Shine Shield- Do they do the same thing?


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie* and *SN*, I've never used Its A 10 Miracle Leave-In so I can't compare for you but I'll google it and see what it says. Maybe *Neo* knows? 
Edit to add: just checked it out & it sounds interesting & has lots of rave reviews. Here are the ingredients:
Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Chloride, Menthylparaben, Propylparaben, Propylene Glycol, Panthenol, Cyclomethicone, Silk Amino Acids, Heli Anthus Annuus Sunflower Seed Extract, Camellia Sinensis Leaf Extract, Quaternium-80, Fragrance, Citric Acid, Methylchloroisothiazaolinone and Methylisothiazolinone.
I might try it one of these days but w/the Orofluido spray I've got coming it might be a while.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Someone Nameless said:


> Heather, I hope you don't have a king size bed because it will be a while before you get the sheets. I think the silver/blue are available in queen.
> 
> You can thank me later.     (They are fabulous!)


I do have a king size, but I don't mind waiting for them. I don't really NEED them...plus, I'm sure y'all will rope me into buying something else.



pattyaz said:


> I poked my head in a couple weeks ago and am now the proud owner of Comphy king size silver blue sheets. They are wonderful!! I have two more queen size sets on the way because both of my kids need them now also . P.S. The silver blue is really more of a greenish-gray. I like the color a lot, but would not call it silver blue.


That's good to know. My husband does not like green so that helps push me more towards the chocolate.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm not sure either, Cobbie, but this is my guess. I _think_ the It's a 10 Leave in stuff is more like a leave in conditioner and the Orofluido and Hana Shine Shield are more of a shine spray similar to the It's a 10 Shine Spray with noni oil.

Again, I have no idea...just a guess.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, thank you for taking the time to get this information. I hope you did a cut-and-paste and didn't take a lot of time in your post. Let me clarify, I own the It's a 10 but am not sure if it's purpose is the same as the other products I listed, which I also own. Again, thank you.


Cobbie, I definitely did the old cut & paste! Would not have the patience to re-type all of those long chemical names. Just one of the many features I love on the iPhone! I didn't realiE you had the It's a 10, how do you like it?


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, I use so many products that I'm not sure what it actually does. My hair stylist says it's great for softness, which my hair has. When I have my car sunroof open I've noticed my hair has shine. Is that because of It's a 10 or Orofluido? Inquiring minds.....  I know the Hana Shine does that but I haven't used that lately. I'm sorry I can't be more help.


Thanks *Cobbie*, I know what you mean about not being able to figure out what product does what sometimes! I've not used the Hana shine shield lately either for the same reason. Which Orofluido do you use, elixir or spray? It's been so damp/humid here for the past 3 weeks I feel like nothing is really working well right now. Where are the cool, dry Autumn days??!!


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, I have the Orofluido spray but I squirt 2 or 3 sprays in my hand, rub them together and lighty apply it to my hair. Same with the It's A 10.


Thanks, *Cobbie*, I'll try that method as well.


----------



## corkyb

How long did your comphy sheets take to arrive?


----------



## ayuryogini

Luvmy4brats said:


> Every time I poke my head into this thread I wind up spending a boatload of money... This time it's sheets. I'm a sucker for fabulous sheets.


Wow, isn't that the truth? This thread is dangerous. I now have Comphy sheets and Salux cloths on the way; I almost bought a hairdryer a few pages back, and didn't even really need one.

I have to say though, that I am LOVING the Coco Beau Big Fat Firm Foundation Brush and the Louise Young large face powder brush.
My face loves those brushes each time I put on my makeup.


----------



## hudsonam

Ok ladies, I finally did some clothes shopping today, mostly for work, and now I need a new pair of black boots. I have a pair of Eccos with buckles down the side and a flat heel, but they are getting beat looking. Would anyone like to find me a pair of black knee high boots that have no more than a low heel and would look nice with skirts and dresses? No more than maybe $150-ish. There are so many choices that I can't pick anything. I'm big on comfort.


----------



## luvmy4brats

hudsonam said:


> Ok ladies, I finally did some clothes shopping today, mostly for work, and now I need a new pair of black boots. I have a pair of Eccos with buckles down the side and a flat heel, but they are getting beat looking. Would anyone like to find me a pair of black knee high boots that have no more than a low heel and would look nice with skirts and dresses? No more than maybe $150-ish. There are so many choices that I can't pick anything. I'm big on comfort.


I was just thinking this morning that I needed a new pair of black boots. Same requirements. Except I need something that domes on a wide width (actually extra wide). I was looking at some beautiful long skirts this morning but have no boots to wear with them.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Anything like this? Cute and classic.

http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aaca_prd/on/demandware.static/Sites-ninewest-Site/Sites-ninewest-catalog/default/v1316838770044/products/PG.RACHELLAR.BLACKLE.PZ.jpg

http://www.ninewest.com/Rachella/7900796,default,pd.html?variantColor=BLACKLE&variantWidth=M&ep_tag=NWiprospect_GoogleProduct

I got these last year and they are SO COMFORTABLE that I ended up getting them in black and tan. No zipper or anything...you just pull them on.

http://www.amazon.com/Steve-Madden-Womens-Candence-Boot/dp/B0030HTYIY


----------



## hudsonam

*SN* those are cute! I actually have brown ones like that, so I'd like something a little different. A little more heel maybe.


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> Anything like this? Cute and classic.
> 
> http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aaca_prd/on/demandware.static/Sites-ninewest-Site/Sites-ninewest-catalog/default/v1316838770044/products/PG.RACHELLAR.BLACKLE.PZ.jpg
> 
> http://www.ninewest.com/Rachella/7900796,default,pd.html?variantColor=BLACKLE&variantWidth=M&ep_tag=NWiprospect_GoogleProduct
> 
> I got these last year and they are SO COMFORTABLE that I ended up getting them in black and tan. No zipper or anything...you just pull them on.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Steve-Madden-Womens-Candence-Boot/dp/B0030HTYIY


Sandra, 
How do they run size wise and would you say they are for skinny calves or more accommodating?


----------



## hudsonam

Well, I ordered a pair of Born boots, but I'm not sure if the heel will be too high. I'll report back when I get them. 
http://www.planetshoes.com/Item/born-crown-promise/10045/119?source=google&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping


----------



## Someone Nameless

Paula, I can't remember what size I got and I'm at work now but they are not necessarily for skinny calves.

Hudsonam, those are cute!!  Let us know if they are comfy.


----------



## VictoriaP

Good heavens, ladies, we were at the bottom of the second page!  GO SHOPPING!  

Anyone have an ATTRACTIVE foot rest for their desks?  I managed to get the desk put together today, finally, but as it turns out, the pedestals were designed for perhaps a 3/4" top, not the 3" thick oak slab I stuck on top of them.  Oops. (It looks fabulous though, does that help?) Luckily, the chair does adjust height-wise, but even my reasonably long legs can't reach the floor at this point.  Unfortunately, since the desk is in the middle of the room, not against a wall, I can't a cheap ugly plastic footrest under there, so I need to find something reasonably OK to look at. There doesn't seem to be much out there though...

And a laugh--after agonizing over the color of a cordless mouse recently, the darn thing arrived and doesn't work. So it's going back, and yes, the next one will be pink, because clearly this DOA mouse was an omen. If I had ordered the pink one in the first place, obviously this wouldn't have happened!  

Next on the agenda purchase-wise--I'm researching various wireless speaker setups, both AirPlay compatible (Apple) and Bluetooth. If anyone has any recs on that score, I'd love to hear them, as I want to get a GOOD set of speakers for the office. This time around, they don't need to be portable. I just need to be able to have the phone on my desk and still streaming to the speakers across the room.


----------



## Jen

I just bought a set of 10 more of the salux cloths to give to everyone I know for Christmas, and I ended up ordering a good travel makeup mirror. I so often end up in hotel rooms (I travel a decent amount for work) with horrible light or mirrors and my eyesight has started to slip a bit so I need a good 10x lighted one for eyeliner, etc. I got this one - I like that it has both 1x and 10x and folds up. It's probably not the smallest thing in the world, but it'll work well for me, hopefully.



*Victoria*, I don't have any recommendations for either but let me know if you find a good foot rest! I'd like one at my desk at work, I actually have a BOX under my desk I prop my feet up on! No one can see it, but I'd still like something better. I have soundsticks on my desk at home for my macbook, but not wireless. I seem to find that most things wireless just aren't as good.

OH! *Neo*, you and I will have to talk, but I'm definitely coming to NYC October 14th-17th!


----------



## luvmy4brats

*VictoriaP*, you should look into nursing stools. I have one in front of my rocking chair and I love it. I don't have this particular one (mine's not adjustable) but I don't think it's ugly at all. (ignore the name, it's just a foot rest)

http://www.amazon.com/KidKraft-15131-Nursing-Stool-Cherry/dp/B0006NI4KO


----------



## hudsonam

Someone Nameless said:


> Paula, I can't remember what size I got and I'm at work now but they are not necessarily for skinny calves.
> 
> Hudsonam, those are cute!! Let us know if they are comfy.


Well, I got the Born boots, but they were too small so they are going back. Very pretty though! So I am still on the hunt for a nice pair of black knee high boots.


----------



## ellesu

While I was on the boards reading about all the new Kindle goodies (preordered a Fire), I thought I'd stop by here and tell y'all about a couple of new products I've been using and _loving!_ But first....I gotta say I _love_ my Salux! They do indeed leave my skin feeling so smooth and polished looking. Like Jen, I'll be giving them for Christmas. Comphy sheets on the way also.

Now for my latest finds - we traveled so much this summer, they may have been discussed - I had a difficult time keeping up. 

Argan Oil. Loving it! Is this one of the oils we've talked about? I ordered from Amazon (Watts Beauty Argan Gold). I have the concentrate and use it alone and/or mix it with my lotions/moisturizers. IMO it absorbs well and I don't find it greasy. It does have a faint olive oil smell and that might bother some, but I don't really notice it unless I'm "looking" for it. I haven't tried it on the ends of my hair because I have such fine textured hair, but once a month or so I've mixed a few drops with my conditioner and my hair has more shine.

Now for the StriVectin-SD Eye Concentrate for Wrinkles. Wow! I noticed a difference the very first time I used it on my upper eyelids. You only use a very little bit so it (should) last a while. Has anyone used StriVectin products before? I'm so impressed with this eye cream that I'm tempted to try some of their other products.

And, FWIW, I had my free permanent eyeliner retouch last week - after swearing I wouldn't risk it because of (I feared) unevenness and maybe looking like Lady GaGa on a bad day once again. I actually only needed the inner third of one eye touched up - noone but me would probably notice that little bit. I talked with the gal about it before I went and she said some people only need one little spot redone so I trusted she would be conservative.  Short story even shorter, it turned out better than I hoped.  She said recovery time would be much less and it was. I actually could have gone anywhere I wanted right afterwards (well, anywhere I didn't have to wear makeup on but one eye!). So, I'm very glad I finished the process. The final result was what I was hoping for.

That's it for now. Shop on ladies!


----------



## hudsonam

*ellesu*, why did you have to mention the Fire?! I was blissfully unaware of ALL the new Kindles!! Holy cow!  How to justify a new one&#8230;


----------



## ellesu

Oy vey! I just _saw_ you over there.  I am so tempted to just go ahead and order a couple more Kindles and get my Christmas buying over with. Oh! Sorry(.)(?)


----------



## Neo

Nice one *Ellesu*!!!! Glad you like your Argan oil - maybe I will give it a try someday, but now that I have loads of spare Orofluido coming my way, it may be a while before I get to do that. On the other hand, that's exactly the reason I went with the Orofluido spray, as it is specifically made for fine hair (or at least it says so!).

I pre-ordered a Kindle Touch . But I'm trying not to get too excited about it, as well, I now have a 2 months wait ahead of me, and who knows how long before Oberon comes out with the corresponding covers... Still 

*Jen*, please PM me when you know more about your trip here!!!! It's so cool to have the opportunity to finally meet and catch up in person !!!!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Addie

Hello, ladies! I hope everyone has been doing well!

I'm so happy to hear how nearly everyone loves their salux cloths! It's so funny because I've used them for years. I'm glad you brought them up, *Neo*, because I never would have thought to. Now whenever I go to the Korean Market and see them, I think of you all. 

Also, I may be weakening on those sheets.

*Cmg*, *Neo* and *Ruby*, glad you ladies were able to take advantage of the Orofluido sale! I look forward to reviews on the shampoo and conditioner!

*Jen*, that mirror looks great. Will you let me know how you like it? I'm traveling quite a bit as well and would really like something like that. I'm really interested in how the lighting is.

*Hudsonam*, sorry to hear the boots were too small. They're so pretty!
Regarding boots, I've had a pair from Banana Republic (black, simple and delightful) for a couple of years, and I adore them. They're a tad more expensive, but sometimes they'll have a sale on their boots.

*Ellesu*, I didn't even realize the new Kindles were up for pre-order! Thanks!
I have the StriVectin-SD for face and stretch marks, I think. I got it when Sephora was doing their skincare challenge a while back. I'll have to find it and give it a try!
Glad to hear your eyeliner retouch went well!

It was a while back, and I can't remember who asked, but I did remember wanting to talk about it:
For the black eyeliner, I find it to be a bit harsh for me during Spring and Summer, but I think it's absolutely lovely to wear during Fall and Winter. I wear dark brown eyeliner during Spring and Summer and black during Fall and Winter. My absolutely favorite black eyeliner is Urban Decay's Perversion 24/7 pencil. Unfortunately, it's currently LE, which endlessly irritates me. I find it lasts the longest, and it's just the most perfect black. UD is selling it for their holiday collection in a set of eyeliners. I may break down and purchase the set even though I don't need or want the rest of the colours.

In order to keep eyeliner lasting longer: 
Make sure your under eye concealer is set with powder. If not, the eyeliner on your bottom lash/waterline will start to move down. if you don't wear concealer, then make sure the under eye area stays dry. If you just absolutely hate adding powder and your concealer isn't that creamy, add a similar-coloured eyeshadow on top of the eyeliner. I use an angled brush or "pencil brush" for this. I apply eyeshadow on top of the eyeliner on my lid and just below the waterline (like lip liner, you're trapping the eyeliner (lipstick) so it won't move to places you don't want it).
I do both, and I don't have any issues with eyeliner moving around on me. The waterline eyeliner does fade, but it doesn't shift and look bad. I just don't have time to touch up because of work, so I need to make sure my makeup stays in place.


----------



## hudsonam

So I found a 20% off coupon for Planet Shoes and just ordered these - Clarks Cardy Boots. Hopefully these will work out. 
http://www.planetshoes.com/item/clarks-artisan-cardy/5601/119


----------



## ellesu

Neo said:


> Nice one *Ellesu*!!!! Glad you like your Argan oil - maybe I will give it a try someday, but now that I have loads of spare Orofluido coming my way, it may be a while before I get to do that. On the other hand, that's exactly the reason I went with the Orofluido spray, as it is specifically made for fine hair (or at least it says so!).


Thank you Neo! I keep forgetting about the Orofluido spray - I think that's what I thought I was ordering when I ordered the Argan oil. Always something else to buy. 



Addie said:


> *Ellesu*, I didn't even realize the new Kindles were up for pre-order! Thanks!
> I have the StriVectin-SD for face and stretch marks, I think. I got it when Sephora was doing their skincare challenge a while back. I'll have to find it and give it a try!
> Glad to hear your eyeliner retouch went well!


Do let me know what you think about the StriVectin! Any inside info on what the Big 12 is going to be doing? We SEC fans are curious.  JK - can you believe all the hoop-la?!



hudsonam said:


> So I found a 20% off coupon for Planet Shoes and just ordered these  Clarks Cardy Boots. Hopefully these will work out.
> http://www.planetshoes.com/item/clarks-artisan-cardy/5601/119


So cute! I (almost) envy those of you who can wear boots. In my part of the swamps, we could maybe wear them once every few years.  A couple of years ago we spent Christmas in Blue Ridge, GA and I bought the most comfortable pair of ankel high boots so I'd be _prepared._ I wore them a few times up there and they've been sitting in my closet ever since.


----------



## Addie

*Hudsonam*, those boots are cute! I hope you like them!

*Ellesu*, I will! I found it, so I'll start using it tonight. It's the StriVectin-SD Intensive Concentrate for Stretch Marks & Wrinkles. I don't really have wrinkles yet, but I do have some hyperpigmentation. And it says it'll help with those. The product has been sitting in the back of my cabinet for several months now, but I'm excited to use it! 

Ha, ha! I wish! I know; it's crazy! Had a talk about it with some football experts several days ago, and their response was: who knows? A&M is definitely gone. Texas more than likely won't become independent. It would have been good for the Pac-12 to take Oklahoma and Texas because football fans in the south already watch the SEC, but hardly any watch Pac-12, so that would have greatly increased their viewership. NCAA isn't going to want superconferences because that would probably kill their organisation.
And that's pretty much it. It's all a guessing game. Hey, as long as the Longhorns get to keep playing football, it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Well, OF COURSE I'm in for a Fire and a Kindle Touch 3G. Sigh. Will the spending never end?


----------



## Jen

I will likely get the Kindle touch, my husband wants the Fire. I love my DX, but I'd love to have a smaller one to carry around and travel with. When I first got the DX I thought I'd travel with my K1, but I liked the DX so much I drag it on trips with me. For $99 it's totally worth it! And if my husband gets the Fire he'll leave my iPad alone 

*Neo*, I will!! I am so excited too!! I haven't been to NYC since I was I think 13 either!!! All you ladies are going to be jealous when I get to go shopping with our resident expert  !


----------



## VictoriaP

I'm still floored there's no DX update, and no price change.

After hemming & hawing for half the morning, I decided not to buy a new Kindle. (Heather's going to laugh, since I did the same thing with the K3.)  I actually pulled out the K2 last night, after spending the day with screwdrivers and Ikea furniture, and oh holy cow, my hands were SO fussed about those stupid buttons.  After an hour, I gave up and went back to reading on the iPad.

The poor K2 was even dusty.  I just don't use it.  I like reading on the iPad, partly for the backlighting--no reading light needed--and partly for the touch screen.  The Fire is awesome, but again, I already have an iPad and iPhone--would I really use it?  Probably not. (And no 3G version? Seriously, Amazon)  The Touch versions are great and solve the button/hand issue but again, will I use it enough?

(Doesn't help that Kaya-dog goes in for tooth cleaning and two cysts removed tomorrow--hello $1000 vet bill. Sigh.)

So I'm waiting on the new Kindles.  Maybe in the spring.  Of course, then, there'll be the iPad 3 rumors...  

Anyway--on the stereo front, I dragged out our Airport Express that's been rarely used for travel, and reconfigured it today to extend our main network.  Plugged an old pair of computer speakers, set the phone to AirPlay, and wow.  SO convenient compared to having the phone docked! Now I'm toying with getting just a really fabulous set of computer speakers/subwoofer to go with it.  There's a set from Klipsch, the ProMedia 2.1 with THX, that might fit the bill, at about a third to half what an AirPlay capable dock will cost me for the same or less audio quality.  I think I might need to go down to Best Buy to actually listen to them.  But even the mediocre speakers I'm running right now are better than any stand alone speaker dock in the house, even our fairly nice Altec Lansing, which previously has been my favorite. There's a very slight delay in responding to commands using AirPlay, and when it first starts playing, but it's REALLY minor. I'm reasonably impressed.

As for the footrest, no progress there as I haven't had time today.  Heather, I'll take a look at nursing stools, that's a great idea.


----------



## corkyb

What is Airplay?


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> What is Airplay?


AirPlay is a function in the iOS firmware--think it started in 4.0? Anyway, as far as streaming music from iThings goes, you can either get an AirPlay enabled dock or you can hook powered speakers into an Airport Express wifi router connected to your network to stream your music wirelessly over wifi to your speakers from anywhere in the house.

The AirPlay docks have wireless built in, just connect it to your normal wifi network & you're good to go. But they're expensive, and there aren't very many of them out there yet. (A couple of new ones are coming, should be before Christmas.)


----------



## KindleChickie

Nordstroms and Kate Spade online both have the Lillian Bassman pouch, tote and scarf on sale. I picked up the pouch. Would love the tote but will pass at $350 (originally $500). If it hits $250 I might buy. But the pouch is wonderful. And my scarf is on the way.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-lillian-bassman-little-gia-pouch/3183036?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=512


----------



## gajitldy

VictoriaP -- I have 2 nice footstools.  One came from Camping World and the other one is from Levengers.  I have had them for over 10 years so don't know if either company still has them available but hopefully you'll have a starting point.  

Diane


----------



## Jen

Allright Chanel ladies, does anyone know anything about this new foundation Perfection Lumiere? I'm totally happy with the VLA but of course must know what this is!

*Victoria*, I'm also surprised at the lack of a new and/or lowered price of the DX. My husband was dissapointed too as he wants the DX as well. I can sort of understand why the Fire doesn't have 3G - at least for free, but you're right there should be that option as there is on the iPad. I mean, the whole point to me would be to watch movies etc while traveling! I guess you can keep them on there, but our original thought with the Fire was that with Prime you get all those free movies and tv shows streaming - but if I'm in a WiFi zone I probably don't need that! I told him I was going to order the touch and he looked at me and shook his head, "you will have 3 kindles" - yeah, so?  The K1 is a paperweight at this point (which is what he's still using and is "perfectly happy with") - and I can carry the touch in my purse. PLUS - think about it, I spent $125 at the grocery store yesterday for a weeks worth of groceries, what is $99? (I've perfected justifying  !)


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, I don't know anything about the new Chanel makeup. I like the VLA but would you believe I've gone back to my Amy Head? It seems to be my favorite.

Has anyone already mentioned or reviewed Marrakesh Oil? I've heard good things about it but never have tried it. I still haven't gotten shipment notification on my Orofluido spray from HauteLook. Has anyone else?

http://www.amazon.com/Earthly-Body-Marrakesh-Styling-Elixir/dp/B002SZ30K2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Today I'm having a tile and mosaic backsplash installed all the way around my kitchen. I'm so excited!


----------



## Jen

Hey, everyone has their favorite!  The VLA is actually my first liquid foundation EVER, so I have no idea if I just like this kind or any kind!  I'm happy with it for now though, unless I hear something great about this new kind. 

I haven't seen that Marrakesh, I wonder how much difference there really is between all these oils, but what do I know?!  I like the Orofluido because of the smell, but I think the Josie Maran Hair oil (not the regular kind, the specific hair kind) helps with frizz just a little bit better.  

Hey, I sell kitchen sinks for a living so I completely understand being excited about a new backsplash   !  I love kitchens!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I *need* a really cool kitchen sink!!!


----------



## Neo

Oh, lucky you *SN*!!!! I can only dream of a nice kitchen sink - because I move every so often, I only do rentals, and I'm not about to invest in building the kitchen and getting cool sinks and stuff 

That's interesting about the differences in oils, *Jen*. I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that the Josie Maran is 100% Argan oil, whereas the Orofluido is a mix?

Edited because I hit post before I was done! That's what happens when I'm multitasking at work  (as long as I don't so that on a work e-mail, lol!)


----------



## Jen

Really? I can help with that!!! Or at least tell you where you should go!! The company I represent just came out with some cool new stuff. Everyone has a plain stainless steel sink, but what Elkay has done is look outside the box and add function to the sink - as well as a bunch of materials other than stainless! I know I posted a picture of mine way back, but I have a black granite composite sink with a low middle divide so I can clean pots and big dishes much easier. I LOVE it!!! They have a sink now called the e-dock where it has a magnetic strip and accessories that stick to the side of the sink instead of being on your counter. Plus so many other cool things! I could go on and on ALL day about how important it is to pick a good sink!!! I know, I say that because I sell them - but people really don't think about how much they use their sink until it's installed and too late. I can't tell you how many calls I get from people who hate what they picked because they just picked something cheap or took the free Chinese sink their granite company offered them. 
Check out this website -

www.elkayusa.com - and check out the where to buy section for where you live. There should be lots of showrooms close to you that you could pop into for ideas!! The website is kind of clunky to go through, I hate it - but here is also a link to a really great catalog that shows you how to pick your sink - click on the first catalog, the 'look book'. I would seriously be happy to help you with any questions! Obviously I'm *slightly* passionate about it 

http://www.elkayusa.com/cps/rde/xchg/elkay/hs.xsl/elkay-residential-literature.aspx

I would really recommend visiting some showrooms in your area so you can touch and feel some of this stuff. And there are LOTS of other brands out there too that might have something you really love! If there is a Marquis showroom listed under the where to buy section, go there first. It should be listed first.

Sorry for the rant, believe it or not I could go on !!

*Neo*, I rented for years and it was so hard to see all this cool stuff I convince everyone else to buy without being able to put it in my own house! And my apartment sink was terrible! 
Maybe it is the Argan oil, I don't know. I would think that mixing would make it easier to have the better mix! I LOVE the smell of the Orofluido though, so I still alternate! Oh, and I've been there - I try to not put the addressee on e-mails until I'm done for just that reason! I've hit send too early before!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you for all that information, Jen.  Sadly, right now I have the plain ole stainless steel sink and am stuck with it for a while.  It's on my 'wish list' though and that one looks awesome!


----------



## skyblue

My latest purchase: *Sweater dresses*!  I have three and I LOVE them! Also, a few pairs of _super cute high heels_ came home with me too.  How did that happen 

When we installed our granite counters we upgraded our sink and faucet. Ours is large and deep, with a smaller section beside it. Like Jen's, it makes washing big pots a breeze!

We are headed out west for vacation. I am really looking forward to *San Francisco*!!


----------



## hudsonam

skyblue said:


> My latest purchase: *Sweater dresses*!  I have three and I LOVE them! Also, a few pairs of _super cute high heels_ came home with me too.  How did that happen
> 
> When we installed our granite counters we upgraded our sink and faucet. Ours is large and deep, with a smaller section beside it. Like Jen's, it makes washing big pots a breeze!
> 
> We are headed out west for vacation. I am really looking forward to *San Francisco*!!


Where did you get your dresses?! 

Have fun in San Fran!!! I love that city!


----------



## Neo

I just ordered... a new trash can . It cost me a small fortune (well, as trash cans go), so I hope it's worth it - I just couldn't stand my 8 year old white (now yellow) plastic trash can anymore...

I went for a cute retro-style and fingerprint proof one:










I got it with Prime - it says delivery on Saturday, but that would be a first, and I assume I'll get it on Monday (I can wait that long!).

Enjoy your trip *skyblue*! I love San Fran! Please post a few pics of your shopping - particularly the cute heels


----------



## corkyb

Link, Neo?
is it infrared where you wave your hand and it opens?


----------



## VictoriaP

Jen said:


> PLUS - think about it, I spent $125 at the grocery store yesterday for a weeks worth of groceries, what is $99? (I've perfected justifying  !)


After a year + in this thread, if any of us CAN'T manage to justify something we want, we surely don't want it much! 

*KindleChickie*--I knew I was forgetting to check somewhere--I'm pretty sure CampingWorld used to have a wooden footstool! I'll add both it and Levenger on to my list. For now, the footstool is probably being pushed off to next week as there's too many things on my plate already. I dug out a padded little antique that's been sitting around unused for a few years; it's a bit too tall, but not bad, and better than nothing. Besides, the cat (who thinks this room is hers) likes sitting on it when I'm not using it myself.

*Someone Nameless*--SOOO jealous. I really want a tile backsplash with 1" stone & glass tiles. That's a lot further down the list than the footstool though. 

*Neo*--love the new trash can. I've had stainless ones for a few years now, and fingerprint proof is best. My current one is actually rectangular, which I love, but you're not kidding, they cost a small fortune!

Today's progress report: AV cable arrived a day early, thank you Amazon! And it works perfectly with my ancient little bookshelf stereo--connected the Airport Express to the stereo, turned everything on, and am streaming my music from anywhere in the house, everything controlled by the phone. Since I originally bought that stereo back in 2001 (no, I don't remember, it has a label on the back. LOL) specifically because I adored the sound, this is going to work pretty well, at least until I can afford something nicer. The current setup is plenty loud enough to annoy the neighbors if I really want to. *hee hee*

Also arrived, the new PINK replacement wireless mouse. Put the battery in, plugged the receiver into the computer, it all fired right up and talked to each other immediately. Lordy, but I do love it when something just WORKS as intended. It's an even darker pink than shown here, more like a dark rose shading into magenta, but what the heck--it goes fine with the Pink Tranquility skin currenly on the MacBookPro.  After more than a year on just the laptop trackpad and the iPad, it feels weirder than snake shoes to be using a mouse, but the new desk setup works better this way, and I think ultimately my shoulders and wrists will thank me.

 
(Went with the older version because I liked the pink with white; the new one is pink and black only. Yes, I made my purchasing decision based on the color. I haven't changed, clearly. LOL)

One more thing came in yesterday: Kaya-dog's surgery started way late, 3:30 PM our time, so she's going to be a while yet. Her new E-collar arrived last night, and being the goofball she is, I had her prancing around in it with the judicious application of a few very tasty treats.










The collar is called "Bite Not"--ordered through 1-800-petsupplies.com rather than Amazon so I could be sure of getting it in time. And it's a HUGE improvement over the horrible conehead setups we've all had to use. It's not recommended for facial injuries or anything on the feet as they can scratch their heads with this on & longer limbed dogs can reach their paws. But for anything else, it's well worth looking into. They can eat, drink, and move around mostly normally in this, and Kaya even went fine through her dog door. It's padded on the inside to be more comfortable, and held on with elastic and velcro (we're not using the "harness strap" as Kaya's not the type to try to take it off, and one cyst is right where the strap would go anyway.) Hopefully this will make her recovery a little less stressful for everyone.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Link, Neo?
> is it infrared where you wave your hand and it opens?


*Paula*, it's not an infrared trash can, although the same company (SimpleHuman) does make them. I actually enjoy stepping on the foot thinggie to open it 

The reason I went for this particular model (besides the fact that it's cute for a trash can, lol) is that it's the only medium sized one, i.e. 20 liters. All the others are either too big with a minimum of 30 liters or too small at 4 or 6 liters - I don't have the space for a really big one, and also, living alone, I wouldn't fill it often enough to make it worth emptying regularly, which can't be good odor-wise 

Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/simplehuman-20-Liter-5-3-Gallon-Fingerprint-Proof-Stainless/dp/B003P81QW0/ref=sr_1_55?ie=UTF8&qid=1317341491&sr=8-55

*Victoria*, nice mouse! And I love the dog/cat e-colars! Thank you for sharing, I will definitely keep them in mind for future reference. Neo has already had to wear those cone head things, and hated it - he couldn't even properly walk with it, like he was loosing his balance, and was really miserable, poor baby . Hope Kaya comes out well from her surgery and recovers fast!!!


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Has anyone already mentioned or reviewed Marrakesh Oil? I've heard good things about it but never have tried it. I still haven't gotten shipment notification on my Orofluido spray from HauteLook. Has anyone else?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Earthly-Body-Marrakesh-Styling-Elixir/dp/B002SZ30K2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> Today I'm having a tile and mosaic backsplash installed all the way around my kitchen. I'm so excited!


I so want a backsplash on the wall where my stove is! Will you post pictures when it is done?

Is Marrakesh Oil like Moroccan Oil? I have used Moroccan Oil? I have used the same bottle of Moroccan Oil for a couple of years. I probably have a couple of months supply left. A little goes a long way, and I don't use it everyday. When it runs out, my hairdresser wants me to try the Davines Oil.


----------



## Someone Nameless

awwww, Cobbie, I bet you are just exaggerating! I've heard that is is amazing how white WHITE is after cataract surgery.

Here is a before picture, it was painted a boring tan with an ugly stained board as the trim, and an 'in progress' picture. I tried to select something that goes with the granite that was already here when we bought the house. It will be much better tomorrow when they grout it and put the switches back on.

Work in progress:


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, when you get a Mac you must get an Apple mouse.  They work with all the gestures.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> awwww, Cobbie, I bet you are just exaggerating! I've heard that is is amazing how white WHITE is after cataract surgery.
> 
> Here is a before picture, it was painted a boring tan with an ugly stained board as the trim, and an 'in progress' picture. I tried to select something that goes with the granite that was already here when we bought the house. It will be much better tomorrow when they grout it and put the switches back on.


Oh my! You must be ecstatic! Is the trim glass tiles? My countertop is a very similar color as yours, though my cupboards are white. I will keep dreaming.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks Jane.  I'm pretty excited.  The mosaics are a mixture of tumbled stone, glass and some type of marble.  I forget what it was called.


----------



## VictoriaP

Someone Nameless said:


> Thanks Jane. I'm pretty excited. The mosaics are a mixture of tumbled stone, glass and some type of marble. I forget what it was called.


WANT!!!!!

Well, we're home. The vet techs were all in love with the new e-collar, apparently. LOL Kaya's got it on now, has already eaten her dinner and let herself out again with it on, so it's definitely an improvement over the usual style. Poor thing, she's stoned still and very restless. We have to isolate her from her brother as he's the rambunctious sort, so we have our hands a bit full at the moment--one dog and one person in either end of the house, baby gates and doors in place to keep them apart.

*Cobbie*, the Pink mouse is actually a Microsoft mouse.  It works with Windows or Mac, so you could easily get it right now. Lots of color choices too. For Macs, well, we have the Magic Mouse, but it's just OK. The newer Magic Trackpad, though, which we also have, really does take advantage of the gestures and is simply brilliant by comparison. If it wasn't $70, I would've gone with getting another one of those instead.


----------



## skyblue

hudsonam said:


> Where did you get your dresses?!
> 
> Have fun in San Fran!!! I love that city!


*hudsonam*: Thanks! I can't wait!! I've had a lay over in San Francisco, but never actually visited so I am pretty excited! 

I got my sweater dresses at TJMaxx. They were ridiculously affordable, and fit like a dream. I've already worn two of them to work and gotten a ton of compliments. It's great to have clothes that you can throw on and not have to put much thought into when getting ready in the morning. 

How is the adorable Miss Sophie?

*Neo,* that is a great trashcan. We have to keep ours under the sink due to a certain nosey pup who shall remain nameless! LOL 

*SN*, beautiful tile! Glass tile is my FAV!

*Victoria*, I am definitely keeping those collars in mind. When the afore mentioned pup had some surgery, that would have been a much better alternative to the dreaded e-collar. Poor guy really HATED that thing! 

I actually like my Magic Mouse!

*Cobbie*, glad to hear your cataract surgery went well! Enjoy your "new vision"!


----------



## Neo

*SN*, I LOVE your new kitchen! It's going to be so nice, cooking and living there when everything is done 

*Cobbie*, I'm sure you look great! And how wonderful to see everything perfectly sharp and bright, with beautiful colors (I wonder if it will have an impact on your makeup ?)!

I have to say, I'm getting pretty excited about my new trash can, and was thinking that I should go through all those endless plastic bags I've been collecting as trash bags for ever (because you know how it is: they have to be the right size, then you need to double them up because they always have a spot or two where they are ripped, etc.). So tonight, I'm cleaning up and getting rid of all this stuff (I may keep a few, just for packing stuff, because you always need plastic bags, lol), but I do foresee my stash diminishing dramatically!!!! And I'm impressed with Amazon: it said delivery for tomorrow, which I thought meant I would get it Monday (I have Prime, but UPS doesn't deliver on Saturdays here), but it's already out for delivery now, wooohooooo 

On another note, I know some of you (like me!) have been enabled by Addie to use the Shisheido cotton pads for eye make up removal . They are wonderful, and I can't use anything else anymore! But I find the packaging to be a real pain, and I've been looking for something clean and practical to store them in. I found the perfect dispenser from a third party seller on Amazon, but was reluctant to order, as I wasn't 100% sure it would work size wise (but all others of this kind were for sure either too big or too small), and also, because of the ridiculous shipping price . But, out of despair, I finally bit the bullet a couple of weeks ago. The dispenser took it's time getting to me, but I've had it for a couple of days now, and have to say that I'm really happy with it . Finally, my cotton pads are cleanly stored and organized, and I have easy access to them when I need them! So I'm glad I went for it, and wanted to share here, in case anyone else was feeling the way I did about the original packaging...


----------



## Jen

I'm SO jealous *skyblue*, San Fran is one of my favorite places. My brother went to school there and my sister in law lives there. It's one of the best cities in my opinion!!! Have a blast!!

Okay guys. What is so special about these cotton pads now? I really don't need to know.....


----------



## Ruby296

*Skyblue*, have a wonderful time in SF! It is my very favorite city in the US. I spent 5 days in May 09 catching up w/an old friend from grad school. She took me all over the city and we ate the best food! Many of you know that I adopted my 2 daughters from China when they were infants. I don't believe I've shared with you that I'm an adult trans-racial adoptee from Hong Kong. I came to the US when I was 17 mos old to meet my wonderful family by way of Honolulu & SF. I also met my "Hong Kong Sister" Stephanie during those 5 days. She and I met online in a Chinese adoption group (she also adopted her daughter from China). As we corresponded over the months and years we realized we were in the same orphanage at the same time in Kowloon. Meeting each other was overwhelming and life changing. We share an incredible bond that can never be broken. Those are just a few reasons why SF holds such a special place in my heart.

I bet you look fantastic in your sweater dresses! And what a bonus that they were so affordable!

*SN* love your new tile backsplash, it's such a wonderful change for your already beautiful kitchen I haven't gotten ant notification from HauteLook yet. They ship their orders very s-l-o-w-l-y. I think when I ordered the Orofluido spray it said to expect it between 10/10-10/14.

*Neo*, SimpleHuman makes great garbage cans! I've got the small stainless ones in all 4 of my bathrooms & in the kids playroom. I got them at BB & Beyond, along w/the sized to fit garbage bags. They're more $ than regular bags but they fit so well w/out all that excess plastic flopping around.

*Cobbie*, I'm glad your cataract surgery was successful! What a relief to have clear vision again.

*Victoria*, hope Kaya continues to heal and will have a speedy recovery. You find the best electronic gizmos! I love your new pink mouse too!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ruby, that is the most touching story!  Thank you for sharing that with us.  I can certainly see why you love San Francisco!

My co-worker has been trying for years to adopt from China.  They even changed to 'special needs' hoping to get one sooner but apparently there were other plans because they ended up getting another baby recently with the most unique circumstances that let you know that this is what was meant to be.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OH!  I forgot.  I got my second set of Comphy Sheets yesterday.  I ordered the white.  I threw them in the washer and then in the dryer before putting them on the bed, but when I checked the lint filter after drying them it looked like I had sheared a sheep!!!  I cleaned it off and got big fluffy white balls of cotton!  So, I washed them again......and again.....and again.  

I can't imagine why this would happen with microfiber.  My beige set did not do that.  They are getting better and are still out of this world soft!!!!

Skyblue, you don't need sheets because you are on perpetual vacation.    I want to be you!!!  Have a great time and take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## corkyb

I wish my sheets would get here.  They will probably come tomorrow while I am away and sit on my porch for two days advertising the fact that I am away.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Have they shipped and have you tracked them?


----------



## skyblue

*Ruby*, I am deeply touched by your story! I have a friend who adopted her two children from China. I will think of you while we are there!

*SN*, I need to find the website for the sheets again! The story of the lint is weird, though!

*Corky*, if we were neighbors I would pick up your package for you.


----------



## corkyb

Ah yes, I just checked and October 4 is the date.  Can't wait.


----------



## Jen

*Ruby*, what a touching story, thank you for sharing! I have an attachment to the city without that kind of story, I can only imagine!!

At least you guys don't have to wait until mid-November for your super aweome sheets  ! !  (no fair!)


----------



## Ruby296

*SN* & *Skyblue*, thank you for your wonderful words I feel like the luckiest mom in the world to have been chosen to parent these two amazing girls. The joy they bring is immeasureable. Adoptions from China have slowed down drastically in the past several years. The Chinese govt is trying to encourage more domestic adoption and they have made the criteria much stricter. When we adopted dd#1 it took a total of 14 months from start of paperwork to the day I held her. With dd#2, it was 9 months from start to meeting her. In 2003 (I think) China implemented an "expedited" category-those adopting with at least one parent with Chinese heritage got to "go to the head of the line". That's how I met Stephanie, we were both in that line. *SN*, I'm so happy for your co-worker. That sounds like a "red-thread" story for sure. *Skyblue*, yes, please give my regards to SF! And if you get a chance to go to Chinatown I highly recommend it. Felt very authentic to me, and the dim sum was delicious Safe travels!


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, if I could afford it there are days I think I'd pack up the girls and move out there! So beautiful and friendly but in the end much too far from family. I'll just have to hope I can get back again in a few years. Hang on, your sheets will come!!


----------



## Jane917

I love SF too! I lived there in the late 60s/early 70s while in grad school. Those were pretty crazy times to be in the Bay Area....and I even remember most of it! Now my brother and youngest son live there, so I visit as often as possible. 

Ruby, your story is very touching.


----------



## VictoriaP

Thanks all for the well wishes for Kaya. She's doing fairly well. We moved her old soft sided crate back into the living room, threw in a comfy pad and one of her collection of stuffed chickens, and she's been reasonably well behaved about it. Her brother keeps laying down outside the crate and whining. It'd be cute to think he missed her, but realistically...he wants that chicken.    Because she's so obsessive about them and because the manufacturer discontinued them after she was born, there's a finite chicken supply in the household, and Bogie tends to destroy stuffed toys rather than cuddle with them.  So he's not allowed near them.  Just one brand new chicken and three in various stages of disreputability left to get us through the next six years or so...yes, in fact, I bought up every one I could find!  LOL  She likes to gather them into a pile and then use them as a combination pillow/pacifier.

Did I mention she's completely nuts? Oh right, she's a schnauzer. They're all that way. 

Anyway, the collar is working an absolute treat. She doesn't care at all that she's wearing it. WELL worth the money, even having had to pay the second day shipping, but I do recommend getting one now while you're thinking of it & just putting it with a pet first aid kit you keep on hand.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Hey Gang.....haven't been around for a while......have had the shopping cats on a tight leash ! Ha!










But they did order me a nice wood chipper to help with Autumn gardening


----------



## Jen

I just broke down and pre-ordered the Kindle Touch.  Estimated delivery is my birthday, bonus!


----------



## VictoriaP

Jen said:


> I just broke down and pre-ordered the Kindle Touch. Estimated delivery is my birthday, bonus!


LOL--that's the one I'm thinking about too. My justification was that if I accidentally dropped it in the tub while reading, it wouldn't be as pricey to replace as the iPad--which is my current reader.

But then while cleaning last night, I found the old Dry-Pak waterproof sleeve-thingie that Betsy had recommended for the Kindle eons back. I'd forgotten about it; the iPad fits right into it. Stuck the whole thing on a folding stand, on my little bathtub tray, and read a book in the bath on it last night. Now how do I justify the Touch?! 

*NapCat*--we had a chipper with my old house, which had both acreage and tons of trees. Hugely useful!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I just broke down and pre-ordered the Kindle Touch. Estimated delivery is my birthday, bonus!


LOL! See, I didn't need to "break down": I just pre-ordered within a couple of minutes of it going live and was done with it 

Now the only thing I can't decide is this: wifi only or 3G?? For now, I've ordered both, in 2 different orders so I can quickly and easily cancel the one I decide not to get. I have 3G on my current K3, and to be honest, have never really needed it: I'm a planner, and I've never gone on any given trip without enough (and then some!) books to last me for the whole time I was away. But then I keep on thinking, what if? I do travel abroad enough that it may just come in handy while stranded in some airport in the middle of nowhere someday... Aaargh, what to do??

*Victoria*, do you find that you prefer to read on your iPad rather than your Kindle? I just realized that while I love my iPad and use it all the time, I haven't even downloaded the Kindle app on it!!! I only read on my K, and never even think of using my iPad for that. Go figure 

*Jen*, the Shisheido cotton pads are simply incredibly soft, and make every other cotton pad thereafter feel like sandpaper... I also feel that the way they absorb (or rather not?) my eye make up remover, makes me use less of it. I highly recommend them: a great find by *Addie* 

Thanks for stopping by *NapCat*, we missed you . I can't comment on your purchase though, I didn't even know something like this existed 

I wanted to report back that I love my new trash can - who knew it could make such a difference, lol. Thank you *Cobbie* and *Ruby*: I got the matching SimpleHuman trash bags at the same time, through Amazon. They are not cheap indeed, but what the heck: when you buy the Rolls Royce of trash cans, I guess you have to throw in the right bags . What I meant with going through my plastic bags, was that I literally needed to go get rid of a few hundreds I had been hoarding to be used as trash bags, lol. Now I can finally stop doing this, what a relief . I'm also glad, as getting this trash can made me reorganize my kitchen to some extend. The trash can was larger than my old one, and just couldn't fit where the old one was without having stuff moved around to accommodate it. So I also got rid of an old and stained vegetable stand that I used to store onions and garlic (and promptly ordered a cute Le Creuset garlic keeper ), and really like the uncluttered look of my kitchen now, yay!

*Ruby*, what a beautiful story and life experience, thank you so much for sharing it with us 

Today, I ordered my first pair of Frye boots... I don't know where they ship from, but it just can't be fast enough until they get here with UPS ground... Thank goodness it's not yet boots weather . They are knee highs, with a relatively high heel, but reviews indicate that they are really comfortable, and as they are only a quarter or so inch higher than all my other heels, I still hope I can spend my days in them - they are my annual pair of boots for winter, and have to work with work trousers and jeans (I wear them under my pants though, never on top, as I just don't have the right legs to do so ). They are just the most expensive pair of boots I've ever bought (which may explain why my other ones have never lasted me more than a winter, I hope ), hem...


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, I'd get the 3g.  I had the wifi K3 for a while and never thought I needed the 3g.  I keep my kindle loaded with books and like you, I'm prepared.  I passed it on to my hubby and decided to get the 3g mainly because I wanted white.  A few days after I got it, someone mentioned a book and I wanted to see if it was available for Kindle so I looked it up on my 3g.  I think I'll be sticking with 3g from now own, especially with the price getting cheaper.

My kitchen is all finished and I'm loving it.  I also like the uncluttered look and have decided to get rid of the small toaster oven that we had (and used constantly!) and go with a basic pop up toaster.  Does anybody still use one and have a recommendation?


----------



## VictoriaP

*Cobbie*--I know, but If I can just manage to hold off, it'll be that much more $$$ I can put towards the iPad 3.  (Get the mouse. It's adorable.)

*Neo*--I honestly never use my Kindle anymore, and haven't in months. I do prefer reading on the iPad, using the Kindle app. I'm an indoor only reader, usually at home, often at night. I always hated having to use a book light, so the backlit screen is a big plus for me. I picked up the K2 recently, and within an hour, my fingers were bothering me from pushing those buttons. That makes the Touch a better choice for me, but again, I just don't think I really need one...

Maybe. 

And I agree with *SN*, get the 3G.

*SN*--we use a basic popup toaster as well, so we can store it under the counter. But ours is a Mickey Mouse themed one, so I'm pretty sure that's not what you're looking for. LOL (It plays the MM theme when the toast is done; the dogs now come running whenever they hear it!)


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> Neo, I'd get the 3g. I had the wifi K3 for a while and never thought I needed the 3g. I keep my kindle loaded with books and like you, I'm prepared. I passed it on to my hubby and decided to get the 3g mainly because I wanted white. A few days after I got it, someone mentioned a book and I wanted to see if it was available for Kindle so I looked it up on my 3g. I think I'll be sticking with 3g from now own, especially with the price getting cheaper.
> 
> My kitchen is all finished and I'm loving it. I also like the uncluttered look and have decided to get rid of the small toaster oven that we had (and used constantly!) and go with a basic pop up toaster. Does anybody still use one and have a recommendation?


Thank you *SN*, I think you are right on the 3G, and after all, it was my first impulse and the order I placed first, without thought. Then I thought about cheapening out and maybe getting the wifi only and placed that order 

Congratulations on your new kitchen!!!! It must be so nice to enter it and every time have the surprise of how new, uncluttered, and beautiful it is!!

I have the Breville toaster. I've had it for a couple of years now, and have to say that I'm quite happy with it. I don't use it all that much - originally got it because my parents were coming to visit, and they can't live without toasted bread . But every time I use, I'm happy with it, and it looks really nice too, and fits nicely and unobtrusively along a side of my counter top. I'm linking to the 2 slicer I have, but they also have a bigger, 4 slices one.



I guess that makes sense for your reading habits *Victoria*! See, I live alone, so when I read, the light is on, and I don't need a book light . I read a lot while eating too, so I need the K for one handed reading. Finally, looking too long at my iPad screen does give me a headache , so that's that. And I LOVE eInk . But for your usage, I think you are right and you should save and get the next iPad (on which I will pass and wait for iPad 4 - but where K is concerned, I just can't not have the next one EVERY time ) . Thank you for the advice - 3G it is


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I haven't been able to get rid of all of my extra plastic bags yet  I keep some around for things the kids need to take to school etc. It feels good to re-arrange & de-clutter spaces in your home. Congrats on accomplishing that. You've piqued my interest in your Frye boots! Would love to see a pic! I just got another pair of UGGS. I looked at the Brooks Tall, and really like the style but I prefer a shorter boot (which doesn't exist in Brooks). So I ended up getting a youth Riverton style from Nordstrom. The shearling lining is not as thick as what I'm used to so I don't know how warm they'll be.

*Cobbie*, I have never thought about writing a book, I'm flattered at your suggestion Just to add a few more interesting details..my mom (adoptive, but I hate making that distinction; she's just my mom to me) is Caucasian but she was born in then Peking (now Beijing) & lived there till she was 14. She traveled w/us when we adopted dd#1. She still speaks fairly fluent Mandarin & she was a real hit in China! She hadn't been back in many years & the landscape had changed alot. Both her mom & maternal grandmother were also born in China. My daughters make the 5th gen born there on maternal side of the family.


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> And I agree with *SN*, get the 3G.
> 
> *SN*--we use a basic popup toaster as well, so we can store it under the counter. But ours is a Mickey Mouse themed one, so I'm pretty sure that's not what you're looking for. LOL (It plays the MM theme when the toast is done; the dogs now come running whenever they hear it!)


I am giggling here. I LOVE my toaster, but I don't think you will be able to find it. Our toaster is in mint condition. My parents bought it from a neighbor when I was 10 years old. Let's see.....that was 54 years ago. It is a Sunbeam. I have re-worked, replaced the cord, but it refuses to die! I caught it on fire once, but even that did not end up on its demise.

I would love a MM themed toaster! My first trip to Disneyland was after it had been open 2 weeks. Oh, how I wish I had my original ears!


----------



## geoffthomas

Napcat, like your new equipment.
This is the Troybilt that I have:









http://www.troybilt.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category2_10001_14102_54996_54992_54992_-1


----------



## Neo

*Ruby*, I never said I got rid of ALL my plastic bags, just a few hundreds of them ...   

The boots I ordered are these, in black:

http://www.thefryecompany.com/womens-boots/view-all/77184/julia-lace-up?color=BLK

I like the fact that the back is elastic, as I have big calves that need accommodating, and the fact that the laces are functional, which allows to always adjust the boot to hug the leg even if the leather stretches. But at the same time, because it has the inside zipper, it should be fast and easy to put them on and take them off. I hope.

I had also been looking at these as half boots:










But seeing the price of the Frye boots, they may be all I'll get! Plus the heel of the half boots is just really high and scary, lol!

And really, what a beautiful story about the women of your family!!!


----------



## hudsonam

*Ruby*, what a touching story. Thank you for sharing that. 

*Neo*, I can't wait to hear how you like your Fryes. I have been dying for a pair of Veronica Slouch boots, but when I found a pair on sale and ordered them, they were too big, and they were sold out of the size I needed by that time. I had another pair once too and ended up selling them after wearing them once or twice because Fryes seem to have too wide of a heel for me.  I have narrow heels, and fairly narrow feet. I bet the ones with laces would work though.

Oh, and Miss Sophie is doing great.  She is not attacking the furniture as much anymore, and she is getting bigger so fast! I look at her and I can't believe we have such a perfect, pure bred dog. I just never thought I'd see the day. And I'm not promoting buying pure breds, but I can't get over how perfect she looks. LOL!


----------



## Jane917

In the 70s I had a Frye boot similar to this

http://www.thefryecompany.com/womens-boots/view-all/76525/vera-slouch

in a saddle color, but I am sure the heel was lower (or I would have killed myself)! They never fit very well, but I loved them. I have very skinny legs (unlike the rest of me), so they were huge around the calves. I have pretty much given up on tall boots, but Frye boots will last forever.

Love those boots, Neo!


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, must've been some bag collection...! Those Frye boots are gorgeous! Sounds like a perfect combo w/the laces & elastic in back. I can't wear anything w/a heel since I had foot surgery 7 yrs ago. I will live vicariously through the rest of you and your stylish footwear 

*Hudsonam*, Sophie must be so much fun! Glad she's doing so well w/your furniture too. She sounds like a match made in heaven!


----------



## Neo

*Hudsonam*, I will definitely let you know how those Fryes are - I can't wait to get them, and really hope they will fit perfectly, else they'll have to go back (at that price point, it has to be perfect or it's just not worth it!). but I'm pretty confident: I've tried another model from the same "family": also a Julia, but with a different looking top, and they fit very well, except at the part between the ankle and the calf, where I felt they were too big and worried they would quickly slouch (which can be nice, but not for the purpose I want them for). So I'm hoping that the laces will help solve that problem. I was pleasantly surprised that the Julia is actually pretty narrow in the foot, as I have narrow feet, and these held the foot well (actually, if you look at reviews on Zappos, a lot of people felt they were to tight and they had to size up in this model!). Anyway, I will definitely let you know when they get here 

Can we please have some pics of Sophie, pleeeaaaaaaaaase . She sounds adorable, and like she's bringing you a lot of joy, yay!

*Jane*, those are some cool looking boots!!!!! And you are so lucky to have skinny calves! Mine are pretty big, although I'm not large, and it's a pain - no skinny jeans or leggings for me, or boots with dresses, they just look ridiculous on me . And every pair of boots I've bought so far, I've had to have stretched (which in the end, even when they were reasonably priced at the start, made them all pretty pricey in the end). I hope that this will not be the case with the Fryes, which would make the price actually ok.

*Ruby*, I knew I had a lot of bags, but I never thought I had THAT many, lol. My Dad keeps complaining that my Mom hoards plastic bags like there is no tomorrow. When he came to visit and opened the cupboard in which I keep mine, he just sighed, and said he knew exactly where that came from   . I now have the few I have left neatly organized in a cute basket - just some small ones, some medium, and some large, because like you said, you always need a plastic bag for one thing or another. But I promised myself not to keep any new ones from now on, unless I loose or get rid of others 

Oh, I'm sorry you can't wear heels . I'm short, and one of the only pluses I see to that, is the ability to always wear heels . I also find that except for sneakers and flip flops, flats look weird on me, but apparently that's only in my head, according to others, lol.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo, I like your taste in boots!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *cmg*!

And thank you *Cobbie* - I hope they look just as good on me 

The way I scroll up and down on the text box, is by putting my finger anywhere within the box, until that loupe circle appears. Keeping my fingers on the screen, and with the loupe, I just go to the top or bottom edge of the the text box and hold it there: the text will scroll up or down accordingly. Not sure if I'm explaining it well, does this make sense?


----------



## Jen

*Cobbie*, try using two fingers to scroll up and down in the message box, it took me forever to figure that out!

I went for the WiFi only Kindle touch. At pretty much all times I know at least the next 10 books I'm reading, and not once in 4+ years of kindle ownership have I ever turned it on outside of my house! I just don't need it!

I am also so jealous of you ladies and your cute heels! At least I'm tall and don't need them, but I still love them even though I can't wear them! I love those lace up ones *Neo*! I also used to have a plastic bag collection problem until I started using all of my own grocery bags!

I would also love pictures of Sophie *hudsonam*!!


----------



## Neo

Oh my! Thank you for the 2 fingers tip *Jen*, that's amazing, and so much better than my method!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for asking the question *Cobbie*!

Oh, and *Jen*: I had the plastic bag collection issue while using my grocery bags as trash can bags ... Ooops...


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I'm short too & I have larger calves. But I have to put comfort ahead of style...here in upstate NY we are mostly focused on our feet staying warm & dry...hence my love of Uggs.

*Cobbie*, my sibs & I have been trying to get our mom to write a book so we will all be privy to her childhood & life in China. She's got some amazing stories to tell. She's 85 & incredibly busy with all the causes she is passionate about. But with enough "bugging" maybe she'll humor us!


----------



## VictoriaP

Just got home from the local Salmon Days festival. We don't go often--it's been at least 6 years--because like most crafts/food festivals, it's insane. But Melissa from BorsaBella was going to be there, and well, I've been wanting a new bag... 

I was good. Came home with just one. This bag, the Moxie:










...in this pattern, Dogwood Revisited:










Like all of Melissa's stuff, it's built like a tank, stuffed full of pockets, and still looks darling. Came home and it works perfectly for what I wanted. The iPad--in its leather M-Edge Page Sleeve--fits perfectly into the iPad pocket, the Apple Wireless Keyboard in an Incase Origami Workstation folding case fits in the main area, and I still have plenty of room to add my cosmetic bag, wallet, phone (in its own padded pocket), and plenty of other odds and ends. And yet, it's doesn't feel *too* huge; I'm a small/med purse girl, so I was really having trouble with this one, and it is bigger than I'm used to, but it doesn't have that tote bag/diaper bag feel to it. The Borsetta was also appealing as it was a bit smaller and more vertical in orientation, but I was a little worried about getting the keyboard in that one. I *think* it would have worked, but well, I did love the fabric on this one more and I could have it right now instead of waiting a few days. LOL Promptly shifted everything from my current Let's Do Lunch purse to the Moxie, folded up the Let's Do Lunch and plopped in right inside. Plenty of space.

The only thing I would have done differently if I'd ordered rather than bought on site is to have a matching strap made from the same fabric (and I still might see what's possible on that front once Melissa's had a couple of days to recover.)

For all you BorsaBella girls, Melissa says "hi". Looks like she's going to be in the Better Homes & Gardens magazine next month too, which was neat to see!

Other than that, I saw an awful lot of stuff I would have loved, but ugh, I'm supposed to be cleaning things out, not adding to the clutter. So the only other thing I bought was an instrumental CD. Lots of temptation though!


----------



## Addie

Regarding the new Chanel foundation, I haven't tried it, but here are some reviews:
http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/
http://cafemakeup.com/
For Front Row Beauty, the review is the latest one; for Cafe Makeup, they have three separate reviews/swatches all still on the front page.
Based on the reviews, I'll probably pass just because it seems a bit too matte for my tastes.

*Skyblue*, I love sweater dresses! Have fun in San Francisco! I've never been but have always wanted to go.

*Neo*, that trashcan is really cute! I never thought I would say that about a trashcan.  I've been needing a new trashcan, but I wasn't sure which brand was good. I'll have to check out SimpleHuman.
You're absolutely right. The packaging for those Shiseido cotton pads is terrible. I like that dispenser! Yikes! The shipping is really high. I wonder if The Container Store would have something similar. Hmm. I didn't even think about buying a dispenser. Maybe I'll take a cotton pad with me and search. If I can't find anything, I know this one fits, so I'll purchase.
Nice boots!

*VictoriaP*, I like that collar. I used a soft cone for Addie when she was spayed, but she kept chewing on it and managed to push it out of the way occasionally to get to her stitches. 
Hope Kaya heals quickly!
That Moxie bag is so pretty!

*Cobbie*, I'm happy to hear your cataract surgery went well! And I hope all goes well for your other eye!
I had a similar revelation when I went from doing my makeup in the bathroom to doing my makeup in the first room, which is flooded with natural light. I could see all the little lines and hyperpigmentations way too clearly. Talk about depressing. After trying to suck it up and deal, I went back to doing my makeup in the bathroom.  Now I just give myself a final look in the first room to make sure everything is applied well.
There is a positive to seeing yourself so clearly, though. Makeup is applied much better. Before, I never ventured to the first room to see how my makeup looked, and there were days when I'd be out, look at myself in the car mirror and think, "Oh my God. What did you do?"  Now that problem is solved.

*SN*, love the before and after pictures! What a difference the backsplash makes! It's beautiful and looks so polished.

*Ruby*, that's a wonderful story. Thank you for sharing it with us!

And I'm still thinking about the Kindle Touch 3G. I'll probably break down and purchase it, too. I'm so weak.


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> Just got home from the local Salmon Days festival. We don't go often--it's been at least 6 years--because like most crafts/food festivals, it's insane. But Melissa from BorsaBella was going to be there, and well, I've been wanting a new bag...


*Victoria*, we almost went to the Salmon Festival in Leavenworth today, but got side tracked at a cider mill in Cashmere. Melissa lives here in Wenatchee, so when I buy a bag I just go to her house to pick it up. Isn't she a nice person? I love the bags you bought. I think it is about time I thought of another Borsa Bella bag!


----------



## VictoriaP

*Addie*--this one from SimpleHuman is the one I have. The price is worth choking over. But I'll say it's the best garbage can I can imagine. One thing I love about it is that the lid is a "soft close" kind, it doesn't just bang down. In fact, it makes no noise at all. Bought it at Bed Bath & Beyond with one of the 20% off coupons, which made the price tag a little easier to cope with. We've had it about 5 years now, and it's held up extremely well compared to its cheaper little cousin--the foot pedal on that one died just a couple of years in.



simplehuman Rectangular Step Trash Can

As for the BiteNot collar: So far, Kaya still can't reach her stitches, and hasn't pulled the collar off. Hasn't even tried, really. She scratches at it a little, but not a lot. I'm kind of amazed at how little it seems to bother her. It really is so much better than the conehead versions, it makes you wonder why no one came up with it sooner!

*Jane*--I thought of you when I met her, knowing you're in the same two! Lucky girl--though man, it'd cost me a fortune if she was any closer.  Yes, she was very nice, and she said the festival had been quite busy, so I was glad to hear that.


----------



## Addie

*VictoriaP*, thank you for the trash can recommendation! The pedal is exactly what broke off of my current trash can. I was looking for a larger one than the one Neo got, but there were so many different kinds! When I get my next BB&B coupon in the mail or via e-mail, I'm going to head on over and pick up the one you have. Thanks!
I'm glad to hear the BiteNot collar is working so well. Vets should sell it at their offices. I imagine it would be a big hit.

Enablers, I'm in need of a recommendation.  My mom needs a new vacuum cleaner probably in the next six months. She needs something light (easy to move over carpets) or self-propelled, and bagless is preferred. It doesn't need a ton of different attachments or anything. She previously had a Hoover self-propelled bagged vacuum cleaner, but she's wondering if there's something better. She's currently looking at Dyson (the versions with the actual ball). And the majority of her floors are carpeted. Any thoughts?


----------



## Neo

Oh, super cute bag *Victoria*! I admire that you managed to only get one . I do envy you having met Melissa: she's just such a nice lady, and such a pleasure to work with!!!

Thank you *Addie*, I have to say that I'm very happy with my new trash can - never thought it would make such an impact on me and my kitchen, lol. And like *Victoria*, I'm simply amazed that it doesn't just bang down when I release the pedal, but softly and completely silently comes slowly down. I keep on checking that it's indeed closed . I'm also really glad that I went with the 20 liters size. I had considered going for the 30 liters one (exact same model), but that would have been way too big for me (and the bags would have never fitted in my chute, which I have to use to dispose of garbage - it's mandatory for my building). Although, the same model in 30liters comes in a bunch of really cool colors 

I would recommend to check their website out to determine which model would work out best for you - tall and slim, rectangular, round, with double bucket for recycling, etc. The possibilities are endless (and slightly overwhelming, lol), but for me it was easy in the end: they only had very few 20 liters models, and I wanted a different shape than my old one (which was rectangular).

Oh, and *Addie*, I have to thank you! After you mentioned the UD Perversion pencil, I made a search for it, and found one on eBay, for a price I could live with (but still too much, lol! But I figured that it was still better than buying a whole box of pencils I would never use just for that one...). Anyway, I got it, and you were right: it's absolutely amazing!!!! I wonder why they don't make it a regular part of their collection? Seems like they would sell well. I'm really happy I got it - I only do black around my eyes, and this is a very nice addition to my Zero and Oil Slick. Again, thank you for the recommendation


----------



## Jane917

Addie said:


> Enablers, I'm in need of a recommendation.  My mom needs a new vacuum cleaner probably in the next six months. She needs something light (easy to move over carpets) or self-propelled, and bagless is preferred. It doesn't need a ton of different attachments or anything. She previously had a Hoover self-propelled bagged vacuum cleaner, but she's wondering if there's something better. She's currently looking at Dyson (the versions with the actual ball). And the majority of her floors are carpeted. Any thoughts?


When I bought my last vacuum cleaner, mayby 5 or 6 years ago,I thought I wanted bagless. Boy did I hate it? You still have to empty the crud that collects (and you have to see it too). I returned it and went to a Riccar with bags. I would much rather have my crud contained and out of sight. I change the bag much less than I had to empty the container. I think the one I returned (to Costco) was a Dyson. I finally figured out that it was actually shaving of the top of my carpet each time! I go down in history as favoring micro allergenic bags!


----------



## Jane917

Here are some of the orders I have placed to be delivered next week. I am using Amazon links, though not all were ordered from Amazon.



A collar for Kona and a harness for Jack (and a matching leash)


An order from Mary Kay, and two long sleeve tees from Nordstrom....where the shoes are also ordered from.

Just to prove I am a committed shopper......

Oh, I have had a Superhuman trash can in my bathroom for years!


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, oh my gosh there are too many trash cans.  Maybe I want the fingerprint-proof rectangular recycler now. http://www.simplehuman.com/products/recycling-solutions/deluxe-rectangular-recycler.html
I didn't know they had those! So neat.
Oh, I'm glad you like the UD Perversion liner! It stays on fantastic for me, and the colour is so nice, a really intense black. I keep hoping they'll make it part of their regular line. I really have a love/hate relationship with UD when it comes to their LE products.

*Jane*, the Dyson was shaving the top of your carpet?! That's terrible! Hmm. I should ask mom to see if she cares if it's bagged or bagless. I have a bagless, and I like it better than bagged. I like seeing that junk (it makes me feel like I'm doing a really good job ), and I know exactly when I need to empty it. So of course I just thought she would prefer bagless as well. But I don't really know how she feels about them.


----------



## Neo

Nice going *Jane*!!!!! That collar is super cute! Too bad Neo really doesn't need one 

Those shoes are really nice, and look so comfortable - please let us know how they wear when you get them.

I'm actually considering getting the same trash can in the mini size for my bathroom too... Which one do you have in your bathroom *Jane*?

*Addie*, I LOVE my Miele vacuum cleaner. My mom has a similar one, and I don't think either of us will ever stray . It's a canister kind, and they are really easy to maneuver and use. Changing the bag is a breeze.

And welcome to the world of endless trash can possibilities


----------



## VictoriaP

Another Miele canister owner here, and another anti-bagless. I've had my Miele for 10 years now, and white expensive, it's probably one of the best decisions I ever made. It's basically indestructible, and it truly conquers both cat and dog hair.

Although, to be fair, we also have had three generations of Roombas during that period.    And we love them too. But they're useless on stairs and upholstery, and of course, the Miele is faster. The Roombas are our mid week critter maintenance crew; the Miele is for real cleaning, vacuum dusting, etc.


----------



## candyisdandy

Well, I have been too busy shopping to post anything or reply to anyone's posts, but I've been reading them all and you ladies have been busy (though I have to say I've been getting a laugh at all the excitement over trash cans - congrats on your find *Neo*!) I have bought so much stuff in the past month that it would take me ages to list it all; but I have added several pairs of shoes/boots and a few new bracelets to my collection . Speaking of which, I love those Frye boots and am thinking that if they have elastic at the back, they may work for me. I have HUGE calves, and can never find boots that go over them, certainly not with jeans or leggings on.

I need everyone's expertise for my next purchase - a flat iron. I've never owned one, and am somewhat reluctant to buy one because I don't know if I will really use it. But I'm trying to grow my hair out and it's very thick, so washing and blowdrying every day isn't an option now that I'm going to be going back to work. My hairdresser says I should only wash it every two to three days, and just use a flat iron to fix it up a bit on the non-washing days.

Because I don't know whether I'll use it, I don't want to spend too much, but I want to spend enough that I get a decent one so that I want to use it - does that make sense?  My hairdresser suggested Chi or BaByliss, but I know you ladies will also have suggestions, including where I can get the best deals. Any advice you savvy shoppers can provide would be much appreciated!


----------



## Ruby296

*Jane*, those shoes look sooo comfortable! I wore Sperry Topsiders and LLBean Blucher Mocs all through high school. Enjoy them!

*Addie*, thanks for being a captive audience 

*Victoria*, love your new BB Bag!

And just a heads up, *Tarte Cosmetics* is on sale at *HauteLook* today!


----------



## hudsonam

*Neo*, here is a picture of Sophie. Most of them are on my camera and I haven't hooked it up to the computer in ages, and for some reason, my crappy phone (don't anyone get an HTC Thunderbolt from Verizon) is eating some of my pictures. I'll have to upload some of the better ones I have.










I can't wait to hear about the boots!

*Jane*, we have always loved Lupine collars! I bought a gorgeous, pricey UpCountry collar for Sophie, and because it's made with a ribbon decoration, it's completely frayed from her scratching. I am going back to Lupine for now at least.

Well, I ordered the *Tarte Amazonian Clay * foundation with brush on QVC last night. I'm using Mary Kay mineral foundation now, but I am not 100% happy with it. I have also been using the Mally Poreless Defender, and I love how it mattifies and sets my makeup, but does anyone else feel like it makes them look really washed out? And that's supposed to be the opposite of what she's touting it as. The anti-translucent powder. Maybe it's just because I'm using it over mineral makeup, I don't know. I still use it though, because it really smoothes out my complexion.

*Addie*, we have a Dyson and love it.

Almost forgot, is anyone interested in a barely used *Clarisonic Mia* with two brush heads? It's the paisley one from QVC, and also comes with a couple cleanser samples (one or two?). I just don't use it enough to justify the cost. And it's taking up space on my small bathroom counter top.


----------



## Neo

OMG *Hudsonam*, she is sooooo adorable!!!! You are right, she's simply perfect! Thank you so much for posting, and please keep them coming


----------



## KindleChickie

Jane I was thinking just the other day how I wanted some Penny Loafers (haven't had any since childhood).  But I would love some in black and white.


----------



## Ruby296

*Hudsonam*, oh my....Sophie takes my breath away...she is so darn cute!! It looks like she's smiling in this pic.....priceless  I have heard wonderful things about the Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation. I hope you like it. I would try it but it's got silicones in it and they dry me out like nobody's business.

*Cobbie*, I'm going to put the bug in her ear again, cross your fingers!

*CandyisDandy* I have 2 flat irons, both from www.folica.com 
The one I like most is the 1.5" Sedu, the other is a 1" Solia. Both are ceramic/tourmaline. They heat up very fast (15-30 secs), and have temp dials vs. just an on/off switch. Since you have thick hair you might even want a wider one. I can do my hair in about 3 mins, just takes a couple passes over each section of hair. They weren't cheap but I use mine almost daily about 8 mos out of the year. I think the Sedu was about $125, but I got it at least 3 yrs ago. Folica.com is a great place to buy from. They ship quickly & have discounts and free shipping offers all the time. They also have tons of reviews on their site. I've heard negative things about CHI flat irons. I've never used one so can't speak from personal experience. You might also check out Misikko-that's where the famous Hana dryer is from & I think I can safely say everyone here on KB who has one loves it. Right, ladies??!!


----------



## hudsonam

Ruby296 said:


> *Hudsonam*, oh my....Sophie takes my breath away...she is so darn cute!! It looks like she's smiling in this pic.....priceless  I have heard wonderful things about the Tarte Amazonian Clay Foundation. I hope you like it. I would try it but it's got silicones in it and they dry me out like nobody's business.


That's what I'm afraid of because I have dry skin... 

Thank you, and thanks everyone re: Sophie!


----------



## louiseb

This is the vaccum I have, and I LOVE it! http://www.sebo.us/index.aspx I'm pretty sure I got it because4 of a recommendation on this board in the early years. I have 7 (!) dogs, and a mixture of hard floors and carpet. I got rid of my Kirby for this one. It does a great job and is super easy to use. Pricey, but well worth it!


----------



## Jen

Awwwww *hudsonam*, she's ADORABLE! I love her little tongue sticking out! So cute. Keep enjoying her!!

I can't believe you're getting rid of your Mia! I use mine (although mine is the Plus version) twice a day and can't imagine not! Although lately my skin has been mad at me and has been breaking out in weird almost rash like small bumps. I really need to get to the dermatologist! My skin is always mad about something  ! It hasn't been the same since I was diagnosed with the underactive thyroid 2 years ago to be honest. You'd think it would be the opposite, now that I'm regulating it you'd think everything would be more in balance!

*Ruby* - tell your mom I'd read that book too  !

*Addie*, I also have the Dyson animal and love it. It's about 6 years old now, still going just as strong as the day I got it. I don't know why I prefer bagless, but each person is different! If I ever need a new one I may look into the Miele, but for now I'm happy with what I have. 
Interesting reviews on the new Chanel foundation - I do like a matte look. I'll probably finish up my VLA first and then see by that time if there is something else I want to try!

I'm taking my mom to Sephora and shopping on Thursday for mom makeover day. I love my mom, but boy she needs it! She is a housewife, so has never really had a job to get ready for every day - to this day she doesn't really know how to use makeup. I might have her swing by the Chanel counter first to try the VLA then head to Sephora. Should be interesting! It was HER idea for the record - it's not like I told her I thought she needed it or anything  ! She has a group of friends she calls her "stylish" friends who have been doing a decent job over the years accessorizing her piece by piece! Now it's my turn to get my hands on her


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> Awwwww *hudsonam*, she's ADORABLE! I love her little tongue sticking out! So cute. Keep enjoying her!!
> 
> I can't believe you're getting rid of your Mia! I use mine (although mine is the Plus version) twice a day and can't imagine not! Although lately my skin has been mad at me and has been breaking out in weird almost rash like small bumps. I really need to get to the dermatologist! My skin is always mad about something  ! It hasn't been the same since I was diagnosed with the underactive thyroid 2 years ago to be honest. You'd think it would be the opposite, now that I'm regulating it you'd think everything would be more in balance!
> 
> *Ruby* - tell your mom I'd read that book too  !
> 
> *Addie*, I also have the Dyson animal and love it. It's about 6 years old now, still going just as strong as the day I got it. I don't know why I prefer bagless, but each person is different! If I ever need a new one I may look into the Miele, but for now I'm happy with what I have.
> Interesting reviews on the new Chanel foundation - I do like a matte look. I'll probably finish up my VLA first and then see by that time if there is something else I want to try!
> 
> I'm taking my mom to Sephora and shopping on Thursday for mom makeover day. I love my mom, but boy she needs it! She is a housewife, so has never really had a job to get ready for every day - to this day she doesn't really know how to use makeup. I might have her swing by the Chanel counter first to try the VLA then head to Sephora. Should be interesting! It was HER idea for the record - it's not like I told her I thought she needed it or anything  ! She has a group of friends she calls her "stylish" friends who have been doing a decent job over the years accessorizing her piece by piece! Now it's my turn to get my hands on her


Thanks Jen! I really need to get to a store and try these Chanel foundations. And my skin is always mad at me too. I break out, I touch it when I shouldn't and make it worse, and it's dry and flakey but oily all at the same time. I really should make an effort to use my Mia, but I'm so lazy about it.


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> Thanks Jen! I really need to get to a store and try these Chanel foundations. And my skin is always mad at me too. I break out, I touch it when I shouldn't and make it worse, and it's dry and flakey but oily all at the same time. I really should make an effort to use my Mia, but I'm so lazy about it.


That pretty much describes my skin right now! I use things to try to clear it up, which dries it out but doesn't seem to stop the breaking out! It's frustrating. Don't worry, I use my Clarisonic twice a day and I still have that problem  !! I have really minimized my skin care routine, I think I was doing too much to it.


----------



## candyisdandy

hudsonam said:


> *Neo*, here is a picture of Sophie. Most of them are on my camera and I haven't hooked it up to the computer in ages, and for some reason, my crappy phone (don't anyone get an HTC Thunderbolt from Verizon) is eating some of my pictures. I'll have to upload some of the better ones I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to hear about the boots!
> 
> *Jane*, we have always loved Lupine collars! I bought a gorgeous, pricey UpCountry collar for Sophie, and because it's made with a ribbon decoration, it's completely frayed from her scratching. I am going back to Lupine for now at least.
> 
> Well, I ordered the *Tarte Amazonian Clay * foundation with brush on QVC last night. I'm using Mary Kay mineral foundation now, but I am not 100% happy with it. I have also been using the Mally Poreless Defender, and I love how it mattifies and sets my makeup, but does anyone else feel like it makes them look really washed out? And that's supposed to be the opposite of what she's touting it as. The anti-translucent powder. Maybe it's just because I'm using it over mineral makeup, I don't know. I still use it though, because it really smoothes out my complexion.
> 
> *Addie*, we have a Dyson and love it.
> 
> Almost forgot, is anyone interested in a barely used *Clarisonic Mia* with two brush heads? It's the paisley one from QVC, and also comes with a couple cleanser samples (one or two?). I just don't use it enough to justify the cost. And it's taking up space on my small bathroom counter top.


*Hudsonam*, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her!! She is soo cute and looks very sweet, at least when she's sleeping!


----------



## candyisdandy

Ruby296 said:


> *CandyisDandy* I have 2 flat irons, both from www.folica.com
> The one I like most is the 1.5" Sedu, the other is a 1" Solia. Both are ceramic/tourmaline. They heat up very fast (15-30 secs), and have temp dials vs. just an on/off switch. Since you have thick hair you might even want a wider one. I can do my hair in about 3 mins, just takes a couple passes over each section of hair. They weren't cheap but I use mine almost daily about 8 mos out of the year. I think the Sedu was about $125, but I got it at least 3 yrs ago. Folica.com is a great place to buy from. They ship quickly & have discounts and free shipping offers all the time. They also have tons of reviews on their site. I've heard negative things about CHI flat irons. I've never used one so can't speak from personal experience. You might also check out Misikko-that's where the famous Hana dryer is from & I think I can safely say everyone here on KB who has one loves it. Right, ladies??!!
> 
> *Ruby296*, thanks for the info - I will check out both of those sites. Have to make sure they ship to Canada, and I admit I'm a little afraid to go to the Misikko site because I don't want to be tempted by the Hana dryer! We are leaving for Vegas (followed by Cancun) on Wed a.m., so I'm hoping to order it before I go so that it's here when I get back.
> 
> My seemingly never-ending shopping spree continued today with another new pair of shoes and another new pair of ankle high boots. I keep justifying everything by saying I "need" it for going back to work! I guess the Hana dryer could fall into that category too, right? . These are the boots: http://www.myshoes.com/naturalizer/cavalier/brown (my five year old daughter says they look like Nanny McPhee's boot - not sure that's a good thing! And these are the shoes: http://www.dsw.com/shoe/naturalizer+cenya+buckle+flat?prodId=211351&category=dsw12cat460006. I also bought some Spanx and couldn't believe the price I had to pay for something that no one will never even see!


----------



## Ruby296

*Hudsonam*, I hope the Tarte AC foundation works for you, I'll cross my fingers!

*Jen*, thanks I'll add your name to the list of avid readers 

*Candyisdandy*, I forgot you live in Canada, I sure hope they ship there. Wow, Vegas and Cancun, have a wonderful time!! I love your new boots and shoes..and yeah, I'd say that the Hana dryer qualifies as a necessity for back to work...


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I have this one, and it's so easy to push (love the swivel!) and it does a fantastic job. 
http://www.amazon.com/Electrolux-Nimble-Upright-Vacuum-EL8602A/dp/B004GUFWBM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317686265&sr=8-1


----------



## hudsonam

*Candyisdandy*, thank you!  And I love the boots and shoes!

*Ruby*, I ended up cancelling my order. I convinced myself it would dry me out (I hate that tight, dry feeling some makeup gives me), and that I really want to go try the Chanel makeup counter.


----------



## candyisdandy

Ruby296 said:


> *CandyisDandy* I have 2 flat irons, both from www.folica.com
> The one I like most is the 1.5" Sedu, the other is a 1" Solia. Both are ceramic/tourmaline. They heat up very fast (15-30 secs), and have temp dials vs. just an on/off switch. Since you have thick hair you might even want a wider one. I can do my hair in about 3 mins, just takes a couple passes over each section of hair. They weren't cheap but I use mine almost daily about 8 mos out of the year. I think the Sedu was about $125, but I got it at least 3 yrs ago. Folica.com is a great place to buy from. They ship quickly & have discounts and free shipping offers all the time. They also have tons of reviews on their site. I've heard negative things about CHI flat irons. I've never used one so can't speak from personal experience. You might also check out Misikko-that's where the famous Hana dryer is from & I think I can safely say everyone here on KB who has one loves it. Right, ladies??!!


*Ruby296*, I really appreciate all the info - I am out of my element when it comes to flat irons. I think from what I've read on the sites you've recommended that a one to one and a half inch will work best because my hair is relatively short (neck length).

Is this similar to the Solia one you have? http://www.folica.com/tools/flat-irons/solia-tourmaline-ceramic-ion-flat-iron-one-and-one-quarter-inch-plus-free-heat-proof-pouch I know you said you like the Sedu one the best, but is the Solia okay? Considering I've never used one, I'm thinking that probably any one that I buy will be okay. I really don't want to spend too much in case it ends up being too much of a hassle for me to use. I'm really bummed about the shipping though; it's free to the US, but $20 to Canada! That drives me crazy, when I know that the actual shipping cost here is virtually the same (or within a dollar) as it is to most cities in the US (as Alice discovered when she starteds shipping her CoylCushions to Canada).

Oh, and I should mention that even though I don't post much, I am still purchasing stuff that you ladies recommend: Urban Decay eyeliners, Sweet Libertine eyeshadows, Clarisonic Mia (which I am loving, by the way), etc. If it wasn't for the Canada shipping issue, I'd probably be buying a lot more too, so I guess it's just as well when these websites charge a lot for shipping!


----------



## Ruby296

*CandyisDandy*, yes that is the Solia flat iron I have. Mine is black w/turquoise plates. They didn't have all of the other choices when I bought it. It sounds like it will be perfect for you. Good product but it won't totally break the bank. Ouch on shipping costs though, I'm sorry that you don't get the same shipping deals we have in the US. Is there anyone nearby stateside who you could ship it to? Let me know how it goes if you decide to buy it. And have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## corkyb

Sheets arrived today.  They feel wonderful!!!! I do not like the blue color though.  it is really gray. If it was green, I would probably like them.  Haven't really taken them out of package.  I need to check to see if they will fit on my bed (I don't think 18 inches will be deep enough) and decide if I am going to return due to that or color or keep them.  I REALLY want to sleep on them though because the feel is everything everybody said it is.


----------



## ayuryogini

Cobbie said:


> *Corkyb*, if you want the decision made for you....sleep on them.


YES!!!
I got mine 3 days ago, and they are lovely, so so comfortable; 
I got the pink, and it's a beautiful shade. 
I love them.


----------



## Jen

Well, I did a bit of shopping yesterday! I travel to Cincinnati quite often, and on the way back last night stopped at the outlet malls that are between Cincinnati and Columbus. I was looking for a dress for this wedding in NYC we're going to next weekend (YAY I'm going to see NEO !) and some new pants as most of my old ones don't fit. Nope, didn't find either of those! Got some sweaters, a couple dress shirts, a couple necklaces and a pair of flats that were on clearance at Nine West. Then I went home and started searching online and ended up ordering this

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/donna-morgan-belted-stretch-jersey-dress/3209127?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0

AND this....

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobeau-tie-waist-knit-dress/3203467?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0

(sorry picture links won't work for some reason!)

Depending on the weather I'll wear one of them with either a small heeled black boot or sandals. More likely it will be the boot as it's an evening wedding, but this time of year you never know! It's going to be 77 and sunny here today!

(Have I mentioned that I WANT MY SHEETS? )


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> Well, I did a bit of shopping yesterday! I travel to Cincinnati quite often, and on the way back last night stopped at the outlet malls that are between Cincinnati and Columbus. I was looking for a dress for this wedding in NYC we're going to next weekend (YAY I'm going to see NEO !) and some new pants as most of my old ones don't fit. Nope, didn't find either of those! Got some sweaters, a couple dress shirts, a couple necklaces and a pair of flats that were on clearance at Nine West. Then I went home and started searching online and ended up ordering this


The dresses are adorable, and I would be comfortable in either one. BUT, you get to see *NEO*? How lucky! Take lots of pictures!


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> For *Victoria*........with Lola on a break from mousing. You're so right...just plug and play. Too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chair color is actually a darker, more vibrant and in your face pink.


LOLOLOL!

I used to have a similarly shaped chair that was also in pink--more of the late '80's-early '90's dusty rose though. Just got rid of the matching half-cubical style desk that I bought at the same time...with dusty rose & multicolor accent thread cube walls. Kept the 3" solid oak desktop they'd used and converted that into the new desk.

Your chair is a lot nicer though; did you say you'd just gotten it recovered? Glad the mouse is working out too!

Well. I held off for almost three weeks on this one, but I finally caved this morning. Meet the Olloclip, interchangeable lenses for the iPhone 4. :










Bit by bit, I continue to realize that the likelihood is I will never be well enough again to handle my full SLR kit. I have a Canon g10, which really is a fabulous point and shoot, but half the time I forget to take it with me, and even it can be a bit heavy for my hands on a bad day.

But the phone, as we all know, might as well be an extension of my body. It's always within reach. It's pretty light. And it already takes surprisingly decent shots. I've really missed macro though. Enter the Olloclip. I'll finally have the fisheye lens I could never really justify, along with wide angle and my beloved macro capabilities.

I paid for priority mail and it's coming out of California (usually ships next business day), so cross your fingers it might be here Saturday. I'm really looking forward to getting a hold of this one.

Meanwhile, here's a pic from this morning of Kaya-dog. Believe it or not, she's still wearing the collar--that's how subtle it really is from the front, and how little it bothers her. (Click for the supersized version.)


----------



## Deb G

Ok, I have a question!  I too have a clarisonic and love it!!!  How many of you clean the brush with antibacterial soap like they recommend?  And could the lack of regularly cleaning it cause some of our breakouts?

And i went to my dermatologist to try to clear up my overly clogged large pores and nothing seems to help. I love the skin care regimen he's got me on (obagi c-rx) and its helped with my roseacea, spots and wrinkles but my big, clogged pores are still visible and I still get blemishes. 

I have to go back soon for my check up so we'll see.


----------



## Jen

Awwwww, Kaya dog is so sweet!! My Maddie girl (tabby cat that is *Neo's* twin sister) had to have a biopsy on her nail bed today. I have been kind of a mess! I have never had to have her put under before, so I have been stressed and worried all day. She is home and very loopy and off, it's kind of hard to see! She HATES her carrier, but has been hanging out in it all night! Poor thing! I did make a custom fleece pillow for it, so at least that is getting some use  !!! She's OCD and hasn't stopped cleaning herself so I'd say she's at least partly herself  ! Luckilly she didn't have to wear a cone, I can't imagine! I asked the vet, she goes "I'm pretty sure Maddie would revolt. She would pack her bags and say goodbye if you tried to do that!"  HA! Yeah, pretty much!

*Deb*, I clean my Clarisonic brush head weekly, but with Purity like my makeup brushes. It should be cleaned, but maybe I should be using antibacterial stuff, I don't know!


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> YES!!!
> I got mine 3 days ago, and they are lovely, so so comfortable;
> I got the pink, and it's a beautiful shade.
> I love them.


Wait a minute. Those comphy sheets come in PINK? Where? I didn't see any pink ones where I ordered them from.


----------



## cmg.sweet

*VICTORIA!!!!!!! I need your help!!!*Ok, now that I got that out of my system. Are you still using the jbuds J3 earbuds? Do you still like them? Have you moved on to the J4s?

I ordered one of the kindle 4s with special offers and one of the offers is 30% off certain earbuds and the J2, J3, J4 and the original jbuds are all options...


----------



## hudsonam

Well, my Clarks boots are going back. They are the Cardy. They are Ok, but I'm not in love with them. I need to find some black boots! Someone here want to shop for me? Dressier, not too high of a heel, no more than $150-ish?

Meanwhile, what I'd really like more than anything is a new phone.  I have the HTC Thunderbolt with Verizon, and it has all kinds of known software problems, but I don't think Verizon will exchange it for another phone. They'll only order you a refurb'ed Thunderbolt, and that will have the same problems. I should have gotten the iphone.


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> Well, my Clarks boots are going back. They are the Cardy. They are Ok, but I'm not in love with them. I need to find some black boots! Someone here want to shop for me? Dressier, not too high of a heel, no more than $150-ish?


I've really never had luck buying shoes online, kind of like pants it's just too hard to see how they will fit & feel. Do you have a Bakers near you? Or actually preferably a Nordstrom? I'd go in person and see what you can find! I wouldn't think that what you are looking for would be very hard! I actually got a pair of pretty low heeled boots from Marshalls that I love - you never know when you'll stumble upon them!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I've really never had luck buying shoes online, kind of like pants it's just too hard to see how they will fit & feel. Do you have a Bakers near you? Or actually preferably a Nordstrom? I'd go in person and see what you can find! I wouldn't think that what you are looking for would be very hard! I actually got a pair of pretty low heeled boots from Marshalls that I love - you never know when you'll stumble upon them!


We used to have a Bakers, but no more. I do have to get over to DSW or something. I've been completely and utterly swamped with crochet orders (my hand actually aches today) that I haven't had time to shop. I took one Sunday to go to the outlets with my mom and get some much-needed work clothes, and I regretted it since it took up 4 hours of my crochet time.


----------



## VictoriaP

cmg.sweet said:


> *VICTORIA!!!!!!! I need your help!!!*Ok, now that I got that out of my system. Are you still using the jbuds J3 earbuds? Do you still like them? Have you moved on to the J4s?
> 
> I ordered one of the kindle 4s with special offers and one of the offers is 30% off certain earbuds and the J2, J3, J4 and the original jbuds are all options...


LOL--still using J3 (in pink), and have sold a few others on them as well. They're excellent, and so far everyone I personally know who has them still loves them. No breakage among any of us, and sound quality is still good.

But given the difference in quality between the J2 & J3, I'd bet the J4 is even better.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I ended up going with the J3's.  I don't have to use earphones often enough to be willing to pay more than $20.


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies! I have the feeling it's been a while since I was here, but it's only been a week or so!!!!

*Jen*, I'm so looking forward to seeing you next week !!!!!!!! I really like that second dress you got - I like the first one too, but the second has an extra little something . I wash my Clarisonic once a week with anti-bacterial soap. I still break out every so often . You know, I wonder if your skin may not be angry at you because you are drying it out too much?? I know it seems kind of weird, as you dry it out to fight the break out, but then it makes it that much more thirsty for moisture, and it gets into overproducing oils. I had that problem with my scalp. I have been washing my hair daily for over a year now, because of the gym. Then, my hair became oily, for the first time in my life (not happy at that point). At the same time, I could tell my scalp wasn't too happy either, and kind of breaking out, I could feel. I figured it was because of the oil... Fast forward to a few weeks ago... I was looking for a new shampoo, and this lady recommended the Ultra Rich Oribe shampoo, because it's sulfate free and I told her I washed my hair every day. I have to say, I was quite skeptical, but she was so enthusiastic about it, and promised me to buy it off me if I wasn't happy, so I figured I'd give it a try. Now remember, I have fine hair, super straight, and oily too now. I figured this couldn't be good! After one week of using this shampoo, my hair had never been so nice and lush (but not weighed down one bit), my scalp was back to its healthy usual self, and my hair isn't oily anymore!!!! Turns out, with my daily wash with a not so gently shampoo, I had dryed out my scalp, which in turn started breaking out and over producing oils to compensate for the lack of moisture! Since then I have gone back and gotten the Oribe Ultra-Rich conditioner, as well as the Oribe Signature hair mask that I use once a week with my new clarifying shampoo. My hair has never been so happy, and is definitely showing me its gratefulness! Can you tell I'm in love with Oribe ?

Oh, and my Orofluido stuff I ordered from HauteLook a couple of weeks ago finally seems to have shipped today, yay! I hope I like the shampoo and conditioner, so I can work them into my routine to rotate between it and my Oribe stuff - the same beautician did tell me repeatedly that I shouldn't have just one shampoo/conditioner, but have at least a couple I should rotate on a regular basis. She did try to convince me to buy more then and there, but I knew the Orofluido stuff was coming and wanted to wait to give it a try. If it doesn't work out, I'll get more from Oribe, for sure.

*Cobbie*, your new mouse is too cute, and looks totally cozy on its gorgeous chair! 

*Victoria*, that iPhone camera zoom looks super cool - can't wait to hear what you think of it! I have a point and shoot too (and a fabulous film Nikon - I still love film, but I'm have a harder and harder time finding places that will process it for me ), but never carry it with me. I always have my iPhone with me though, and just find it so easy to use, and to upload stuff directly to Photobucket from there to share here 

I also got my Frye boots - and have already sent them back too . they were beautiful boots, lovely, really, and made with incredible leather! the laces worked out exactly how I had hoped they would, and they would have worked well with my thicker calves. Unfortunately, I'm relatively short too (I prefer to say petite, lol), and they were too long!!!! I couldn't possibly walk or bend my legs at the knees with them on, so they had to go back . Instead, I got these (also from Frye, but through Endless.com), and they fit perfectly (calves, foot, length, height and all - which is interesting as they are also from the Julia family. Go figure!):

http://www.endless.com/FRYE-Womens-Julia-Stitch-Inside-Zip/dp/B001VNBJO6

I still liked the lace up style ones better, but hey, these fit and you can't beat that!!!

I am now coveting these...


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> InnKeepers' Secrets does not have the pink option but the RuVal Linens website does.
> 
> Here you go.
> http://www.ruvalonline.com/comphy-co-luxury-bedding-sets-s/23.htm
> 
> I don't remember who got the silver blue sheets but there's now a note in large red letters on the RuVal website as to the actual color.
> Please note: Silver blue is not blue. It is greenish grey with a hint of blue


It was me and I hate the color. There is no blue in it at all as far as I can see. Very different from the picture.


----------



## hudsonam

Neo, thanks for the Oribe rec. That sounds like my hair and scalp. I'll have to try it. Where did you get it? And bummer about your shoes! I love the ones from endless though. I am on the hunt for a deal on some Fryes.  

I have been really tempted by some high end shoes I'd never heard of on sites like Gilt and Haute Look, but I'm always afraid I won't order the right size. Rue La La had some today for $295 that were normally around $900!


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, I'm SO excited too! Both my dresses come Monday, but it's funny that you say that because I have the same feeling! With a little black sweater and some boots it'll be perfect for whatever weather there is. Then perfect for that summer wedding too! You are SO right, I have been trying to stop doing so much to my face. I have actually been doing a drop of argan oil with a skin evening moisturizer at night (with zero acne treatment) and it has started to settle down. Of course, just like everything you use - I want new shampoo and conditioner  !! I also wash my hair daily, I have to with the kind of hair I have and the products I use - but luckily I don't have many issues there. I don't use ay heat on my hair, no dryer or irons, so I think it balances out. It can always be _better_ though , I will get with you soon on specifics of our trip, we're still ironing out details! But I'm EXCITED!!! And LOVE the shoes you got and ones you want! Sorry the other ones didn't work, bummer.


----------



## ayuryogini

Cobbie said:


> InnKeepers' Secrets does not have the pink option but the RuVal Linens website does.
> 
> Here you go.
> http://www.ruvalonline.com/comphy-co-luxury-bedding-sets-s/23.htm


Thanks for posting this, Cobbie.

I purchased the pink sheets from them and had a Customer Request that I wanted a response with before I recommended them; they got back to me right away, so I would recommend them. 
The sheets arrived in just a few days, beautifully packaged.
They have the pink ones on sale for $85 in a discontinued style (in limited sizes), though I'm not sure what 'discontinued style' means;
I would have bought them, if I'd known, but I bought the regular style, and I'm really happy with them.


----------



## Neo

*Paula*, I'm so sorry you don't like the color of your sheets, what a bummer ! I was considering this exact color, becausei really like grey, but now I wonder... Would you mind please taking a picture of your sheets and posting it so I can get a better idea of the true color?

I've asked for samples the first week of September, then again 3 weeks later (I actually called), but still nothing. Needless to say, so far I'm really not impressed with CS...


----------



## pattyaz

Neo said:


> *Paula*, I'm so sorry you don't like the color of your sheets, what a bummer ! I was considering this exact color, becausei really like grey, but now I wonder... Would you mind please taking a picture of your sheets and posting it so I can get a better idea of the true color?
> 
> I've asked for samples the first week of September, then again 3 weeks later (I actually called), but still nothing. Needless to say, so far I'm really not impressed with CS...


I also ordered the silver blue and I love them!! But....I wanted grey sheets. I think if you want grey sheets you will be happy - if you want blue sheets, not so happy. I did a google image search and found a more accurate color picture online. Here is a link: http://www.beddingsetsource.com/product/full-comphy-co-sheet-set
They are more like this with a touch a green to the grey. Hope this helps!!


----------



## ayuryogini

I can't remember who wrote about their Comphy sheets having a lot of lint (and we are such a prolific bunch, weeding through past posts to find it seems daunting) but I wanted to respond to that because when I washed my sheets, I hardly had any lint at all.
The washing instructions say to wash these sheets alone, with nothing else, as the microfiber pulls lint from other items, so I'm wondering if maybe you washed & dried them with other items and that is where the lint came from.


----------



## Neo

pattyaz said:


> I also ordered the silver blue and I love them!! But....I wanted grey sheets. I think if you want grey sheets you will be happy - if you want blue sheets, not so happy. I did a google image search and found a more accurate color picture online. Here is a link: http://www.beddingsetsource.com/product/full-comphy-co-sheet-set
> They are more like this with a touch a green to the grey. Hope this helps!!


Thank you so much Pattyaz, this is really helpful! I think I will really like this color, actually 

Now to figure the rest out: I actually want a duvet cover, which is possible, and then I can get the pillow cases separately too - but I don't seem to be able to get the mattress sheet on its own as it only comes with the sheet set


----------



## corkyb

Neo., if you like Gray, i think you will like these.  Mine are in the wash right now as I decided to keep them.  I generally do not like gray as a color.  I thought they were a lovely blue from the picture and I see absolutely no blue in them.  A little green, yes, but no blue.  But I like green and I don't care for these.  But once I really touched the sheets, I had to keep them.


----------



## corkyb

Ok, I see you guys bought out the queen and king $85 sheets!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Paula*! And I think my samples finally just arrived - got an email from my concierge informing me that they received an envelope from "linens". But I'm too lazy to get dressed (not that I'm naked, lol, just not presentable for the outside world!) to go pick it up, so I'll get it tomorrow evening on my way back from work 

I guess I won't have any issue ordering, as I'm not in for sheets - I always sleep with a very light (summer) duvet, as I seem to need the weight to actually be able to sleep 

*Hudsonam*, I'm so sorry, I just realized that I never answered you about the Oribe (pronounced Or-bay, go figure ) shampoo, conditioner, and masque. I got mine at SpaceNK, but I know that you can order online from them, as well as front he official Oribe site, and Amazon (unfortunately not eligible for Prime). I found that some of them are cheaper when ordered from SpaceNK than from Amazon.


----------



## ellesu

Question for you ladies who ordered the silver "blue" Comphy sheets - Do you think they would work with brown bedskirt, pillow shams and drapes, or do you think they have too much grey in them? I ordered the brown bed skirt and shams (so soft!) and I'm thinking of ordering a duvet cover. I have ordered samples but after reading about Neo's wait, I'm not holding my breath that the samples will arrive any time soon. I probably should be patient and wait until I can actually see the samples - but patience is not my strong suite.    

Have you ladies (and guys?) ever tried a good Balsamic vinegar on vanilla ice cream? Back during the summer, I ordered a bottle from wine woot (Antica Acetaia Cavedoni), mainly because I read how good it was supposed to be on ice cream. I couldn't believe it, but couldn't wait to try it.    It's some yummy stuff! Very good on vanilla ice cream and strawberries. The type I bought has only been aged 7 years - I can't imagine how good the stuff is that's been aged longer!


----------



## Jen

I got my Comphy samples in a few days, I'm so surprised it's taken this long for you guys! I sure hope it's worth the long wait.

Well, I'm an idiot! I was asleep on the couch friday night, DH woke me up to go to bed and as I stumbled WHAM I hit my foot on the edge of the couch and hear a loud CRUNCH! Totally broke my pinky toe. I can't believe how bad it hurts!!!! I had to go grocery shopping on Saturday, you should have seen me. What normally takes me 30 minutes took me over an hour. I was back in the frozen section as far from the entrance as you can get and wanted to cry knowing how far my car was! Now my heel hurts from walking on it. I'm going to do my very best to stay totally off of it so maybe by Friday it won't be that bad. I sure hope so, I really don't want to go to NYC like this!!!!!! I got my haircut on saturday and my girl said she's broken her pinky toe and in 3-4 days it should be almost better. At least so that I can put shoes on and walk okay. I HOPE so!!!!!!!! I'll be so mad at myself if not!!

Balsamic vinegar and ice cream - can't say I would have thought of that but I could see how that could be good!

I think I may have found my HG moisturizer. When I was at Sephora with my mom I told them about how I struggle between oily and dry and breakouts, and at the time my skin was flaking really badly while simulataneously breaking out. She gave me a sample of this stuff, after using it for 2 days I ran right out and bought it. I did buy it at Ulta though, and had them hold it at the front desk - you know, less walking  !!! (STUPID toe!!!) Anyway, after 2 days of using it the flakes are totally GONE and my skin has already started to clear up - and I woke up in the morning without a pile of grease on my face - which is a first!


----------



## corkyb

Jen, 
Try taping it to the next toe.  It might help.


----------



## Jen

Thanks guys!  I have been icing on and off since it happened, and have kept it taped to the next toe.  I guess that and a prayer is all I can do  !  I still can't believe the timing of it!


----------



## corkyb

Broken toes are no fun.  Hopefully that woman is right about the pinkie toe.  It's certainly not true for other toes.  I had to wear shoes with a foot bed that didn't touch my toe.  I recall with one broken toe, my full Dansck clog was all I could wear.    Both times, though, I had to find one shoe that didn't make the pain 100X worse and stick with it, no matter what it looked like.  When do you leave for NY?  Just remember, better to be able to walk than look while you are in NYC.  I would find as comfortable a pair of shoes as you can and plan on wearing them.  One time, though, shoes didn't bother my broken toe.  I have sprained or broken a toe several times.  I am very clumsy.


----------



## Neo

Oh no *Jen*!!!!!!! What a bummer - and painful too 

It happened to me too - I had to dance for a ballet recital with pointe shoes on the next evening. Needless to say, it was excruciating (I even remember I bled into my shoe!). After that, all was fine . Not sure what to advise for the wedding, but for the rest of NY trip, the good news is: it's NYC, it doesn't matter what the shoes you wear look like, nobody cares or will even take a second look at them 

I'm not sure what the weather will be like (hey, it's NYC: it could be in the 80's and it could be snowing, and even both in the same day, lol), but flip flops are definitely very in! Saturday I actually walked out of my house with my house slippers on (Birkenstocks), and nobody blinked an eye (I was already in Soho by the time I realized I had forgotten to change shoes!). So just be sure you are comfortable!

I'm soooo excited to see you this week-end   !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen

I am SO happy to hear that *Neo*!!!! *Paula* had me worried a little bit!! I am most concerned about the wedding, but I'll see what I feel like by Friday and just try to adjust if I still can't wear the shoes. I checked, not that the weather stays the way they say it will be, but it's looking like highs in the upper 60s lower 70s. Not exactly flip flop weather, but it won't be terrible if I have to! I'm lucky it's 80 today so the flip flops work!! Luckily I have some really ugly really comfy shoes, from when I had that nerve damage problem from wearing heels. They're hideous, but will work I guess. I'm SO excited too!!!!!

Bad news today, the vet just called from the biopsy last week and my kitty has Pemphigus, which is an auto immune disease 
 ! They said it'll likely never go away, but it can go into remission. We have to try a strong steriod for the next 4 weeks to see what happens. Poor little thing!!!!


----------



## corkyb

Oh, I'm sorry Jen.  I didn't mean to scare you.  I just think you should find a shoe now that is comfortable so you can get around if you are still in pain.  And Neo is right, and I was trying to say, that no one in NYC will give a second glance at what is on your feet.  Just be sure you can walk as comfortably as possible.  Hopefully, it will be gone by next weekend and you can pack those new boots you got and wear them in comfort.  But just find something now for Plan B rather than wait til you are in NY.  But then, I could never do NYC in flip flops and not completely wreck my feet and back so pay no attention to me.


----------



## Jen

Oh, no worries - I'm kind of scared about it anyway!  You're right, it's best to be prepared!


----------



## Neo

Oh *Jen*, I'm so sorry about Maddie . But she looks like a fighter, and I really hope she'll be ok, and the disease quickly goes into remission. Poor baby, really.

And don't worry about NYC (apart from the wedding that is): I'm sure we can find you cute AND comfy shoes to buy  , and if worse comes to worse, everything is within a radius of only a few blocks in Soho, with a number of cafes and cute little places to sit and have breaks . The biggest danger are others: people actually stepping on your toes  

Just try to rest your foot and toe as much as possible until then.


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Oh no *Jen*!!!!!!! What a bummer - and painful too
> 
> Saturday I actually walked out of my house with my house slippers on (Birkenstocks), and nobody blinked an eye (I was already in Soho by the time I realized I had forgotten to change shoes!). So just be sure you are comfortable!
> 
> I'm soooo excited to see you this week-end   !!!!!!!!!!!!


Your Birkenstocks are slippers? Some of my best going-out shoes are Birkenstocks!


----------



## ellesu

Oh, Jen! I'm so sorry about the toe! I've done the same to both little toes - twice. I even got the toe next to the little toe once. Mine turned black and blue and took weeks to get well. I hope you have _much_ better luck! But....just in case, remember there are flip flop socks.  I don't know how they'd work with a dress but black pants, black flip flops with black flip flop socks can take you lots of places. I have horrible feet so flip flops (along with the socks) are my good friends. Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do....

I hope your kitty gets all better quickly.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, so sorry about your toe  I really hope it heals quickly so you can wear those gorgeous boots! I haven't lived in NYC, but I did go to school there and went in weekly for work and I agree that nobody gives a second glance at how you look-anything goes there!! I also send good wishes for your kitty's health.

*Neo*, I received my Orofluido Shine Spray from HauteLook today. Can't wait to try it tomorrow!!


----------



## Neo

LOL *Jane*! Well, I do like to keep my Birks clean and nice looking, and it just rains so often unexpectedly that I really don't like taking them out - water really will ruin that super soft suede... AND, I like heels 

A propos heels, I received those cute little ankle boots I (of course!) ordered last week from Zappos (love their VIP overnight shipping ), and OMG! I was honestly kind of ready to send them back if there was anything not 500% perfect about them (they really were outrageously expensive - I can spend a lot on a number of things, but for some reason, I don't think I've ever spent much on a pair of shoes ). Well, these babies aren't going anywhere!!!! SUPER soft suede, memory foam sole, AND waterproof! Oh, and the most comfortable high heel I've ever worn. I almost can't wait for the weather to turn again to wear them (but only almost, lol)! They are from La Canadienne - I've never had anything from this brand, but I may reconsider (or I would during a sale ).

*Ruby*, I got my Orofluido stuff from Hautelook today too . I really hope you like the spray, and can't wait to hear from you what you think after you try it tomorrow!!!! I'll be trying the shampoo and conditioner tomorrow morning, and hope I like them enough to at least go through the bottles (I'm really loving my Oribe!) - at least I already know the smell is heavenly, as they smell the exact same as the spray 

*Cmg*, did you get your Orofluido order too?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Not yet, hopefully today.


----------



## Andra

Jen, I'm sorry to hear about Maddie.  Best of wishes from me and my kiddos.


----------



## Jen

Thank you so much everyone for the well wishes for Maddie!!! I read pretty much everything there is to read on Pemphigus last night, it seems to really vary by case and steroids seem to be pretty effective. All I can do is try to stay positive and hope the treatment works!!! But I really appreciate everyone's well wishes, I have great friends here!!

*Neo*, I'm so happy you really love your boots!!!


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I love this spray!! Thank you so much for sharing this find here!! It makes my hair really soft and the scent is intoxicating. I find it lasts longer thru this delivery method than the elixir. But I think I *might* have used a little too much this am. My hair is getting pretty long and I used 2 pumps for the back. Tomorrow I will only try 1. So glad to hear you love your new boots! Zappos VIP is wonderful, talk about instant gratification


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, I am so sorry about Maddie. I'll be keeping her in my thoughts and prayers. And I hope your toe gets better soon!

*Neo*, I need to see the link/pics of these ankle boots. I couldn't find anything in earlier posts. 

As for my boot search, I think I'll be keeping my Clarks boots. I went to DSW and couldn't find anything that fit my wants and needs exactly. The heel can't be too high (found a pair of Born that I loved, but way too high for my arthritic back and feet), and the rest were either too low, too high, heel too skinny, too casual&#8230; The Clarks seem like the perfect balance of everything. But I remember when I first got my Ecco knee high boots, they hurt my ankles from the leather sort of pushing in on my legs where it slouched a tiny bit, but eventually it was completely comfortable. And the Clarks seem to be doing the same thing in the short time that I tried them on, but I know they will soften up and get more comfy. This is them:
http://www.planetshoes.com/item/clarks-artisan-cardy/5601/119

I don't know how to post a picture link. DH said he thinks they look like rain boots, but he said he doesn't like knee high boots.  That's news to me. LOL.


----------



## Neo

*Ruby*, I'm so glad you like the Orofluido spray as much as I do - isn't it fantastic? On the quantity to be used, I've found that I use 3 sprays every day: one on each side of my head, and one in the back, all from about 10 inches away (I figure it covers a wider surface from this distance, and maybe with a bit of a lighter touch, lol). It seems to be working perfectly for me. My hair is now below my shoulders. How do you find it, compared to the Argan oil you used to use?

I am sorry to say that I will be giving my Orofluido shampoo and conditioner to a friend who has thicker hair than me . It smells wonderful, and my hair today is indeed very shiny and silky soft, but I think it is just too heavy for me, and my hair looks weighed down . So I do think they are really nice products, but maybe just not if you have thin, straight hair like me.

Hudsonam, these are my new ankle boots (I've already thrown the box away, so there is no going back for them, lol):



If I had been looking for a lower heel, but still knee high boots, I would have loved these:



And lower heel ankle boot, I find these are cute:



Can you tell I'm in love with that brand ? Too bad about the price tag though - but maybe that's better or I would have the whole collection on its way to my house   

Those Clarks are totally cool!!!!!!!! Rainboots?? Men !!!!!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Off topic: I just learned how to do an easy clickable link on my iPad by holding my finger on the image then copying it to my post between the imgs. Then I did the usual URL thing. My question to the Mac users is - is it this easy to do on the Macs?


Exact same thing on a Mac


----------



## Neo

The next purchase I'm considering (but I'll have to try it out before purchase, obviously):










I can just see myself in it with my Kindle


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo said:


> Exact same thing on a Mac


I have a Mac but what are you two talking about? You KNOW I'm awful with clickable links but what is this deal?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm not recommending this but goodness knows I've been trying to learn this for over a year. Maybe Cobbie finally got it through my thick skull. Thank you.

I did read in the target circular that this was rated the Editor's Choice Best Primer by ALLURE magazine. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> The next purchase I'm considering (but I'll have to try it out before purchase, obviously):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can just see myself in it with my Kindle


Love love love this chair!


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, sorry to hear the Orofluido shampoo & conditioner didn't work for you. I'm sure your friend will be very appreciative of your gift though! I think the shine spray makes my hair a tiny bit softer than the Agadir Argan Spray. I've only used it once so it may be too soon to tell. It definitely smells better!! Thanks for sharing your technique. I have trouble doing the back of my hair w/sprays. My hair is almost 6" past my shoulders now. Have you ever used it on damp hair? Just curious, because I think you can use the Argan spray on either damp or dry hair. I love those lower heeled ankle boots. I've never heard of that brand but I will file it away for future reference. And that leather club chair is gorgeous!!! Where did you find it? You and your kindle would probably be very comfy together


----------



## VictoriaP

*Jen*, sorry to hear about Maddie's condition; pets are often very resilient though. I bet the steroids work wonders! As for the toes, I've broken both pinkie toes myself, and yes, all the docs will do is tape them to the next toe. Hopefully you'll manage OK on the shoe front in the meantime.



Neo said:


> Hudsonam, these are my new ankle boots (I've already thrown the box away, so there is no going back for them, lol):


Aw, bl**dy heck, *Neo*, if this had only been posted last week sometime. I NEED these boots...but I need them for Friday, and I have a return to make for Zappos before I can afford them, really. LOL No way to make that work out.

Quick updates--and I likely won't be around much until next week. Hubby decided we're attending a steampunk convention this weekend, and I'm up to my eyeballs in feathers, leather, brass, and costume bits. I'm going a little nuts, actually.

Kaya-dog had her stitches out today. More raves from the vet (and from us) on the BiteNot collar. She wore it for eleven days with no issues other than getting a little itchy underneath it towards the end. There no rash or abrasion beneath there, I think she was mostly just a bit warm. Doing it again, I'd probably trim down the fur around her neck first. Other than that, it was an overwhelming success.

The Olloclip lenses finally arrived today--they'd shipped a day late, via USPS, so we got stuck with a weekend and a holiday. That was a bit aggravating. Still, it was worth it in the end; they're fabulous. Unfortunately I won't have any real time to play with them until the weekend thanks to all the crafting going on around here. But I did slip them on and do a tiny bit of goofing off already.

Quick notes--as reported before, they won't fit AT ALL with even the thinnest case. There are also reports of issues with screen protectors. I, of course, have a thin case and DecalGirl skins, so I knew there was a potential problem here. As it turns out, the Olloclip does fit with both front and back DG skins in place, but very barely. It will eventually scrape up the edge of the skin, and you have to be very cautious in putting it on.

Since I have such a dark pattern (Gotham Garden) on a black phone, I opted to actually trim my rear skin to fit the Olloclip. With just the front skin in place, the Olloclip slides on much more easily, and holds in place very nicely. I like the fit a little better that way than I did with no skins at all, which surprised me a bit. It just feels more secure. And of course having the matte finish skins is a little easier for me to grip than the naked phone.

As for the case issue, my primary case is a PowerSupport Clear AirJacket--it's not super hard to remove, but it is a bit of a nuisance. What I've done on that score is picked up a $10 Acase Superleggera case from Amazon. I intend to cut and file it to accommodate the Olloclip the same way I did the rear skin. That way, if I know I'm going to be shooting for a while--like this weekend--I don't have to go caseless. I can swap out the PowerSupport for the fitted Acase instead. The Acase doesn't offer a ton of protection, but it's definitely easier to hold than the bare phone is. I'd prefer that they have designed it to fit with cases, but there were technical difficulties in doing so, and well, better to have to work around it than have no lens options at all!

I'll do a real review of the Olloclip when I have time to really put it through its paces, but for now, I'm pleased.


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Jane* - a nice and comfy leather chair is something that keeps coming back on my to-buy list, but I refuse to go for it until I've found the perfect one! This one looks pretty good - aesthetically it's actually pretty much perfect . But I do have to try it, and see how deep it really is, and if it will accommodate me sitting in it sideways, i.e. My back to one of the armchairs, shins against the opposite arm chair and one of my sides against the back rest (does this make sense?). If it does, this will be the one . It is (of course, sigh) outrageously expensive, but this is one for the ages, so I figure it's worth it! I'll have a look this Saturday, as they are having a special for 6 days!

*Ruby*, the leather chair is from Crate and Barrel!

I haven't used the Orofluido on damp hair, because I use the Hana Shine Shield then ... But I know that they say that you can use it on either damp or dry hair, so it shouldn't be a problem! But really, try the Hana Shine Shield before using your wonderful blowdryer next time - you will be blown away with the result (pun intended )!

*Victoria*, so sorry about the boots  (well, I did post them last Friday, but did so discretely, lol). Are you sure you can't make it work with Zappos? I think it's totally worth a phone call, they are just so amazing CS-wise!

I can't wait to hear from you on the performance of your lens, and to see some shots (I hope!)! And a steam punk convention sounds totally cool!!!!!!!! Please take pics


----------



## Neo

LOL *Cobbie*!!!!!!!

I'm actually thinking of going to check it out tomorrow after work - I feel that I need a middle of the week pick me up ...


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> *Victoria*, so sorry about the boots  (well, I did post them last Friday, but did so discretely, lol). Are you sure you can't make it work with Zappos? I think it's totally worth a phone call, they are just so amazing CS-wise!
> 
> I can't wait to hear from you on the performance of your lens, and to see some shots (I hope!)! And a steam punk convention sounds totally cool!!!!!!!! Please take pics


LOL--oh *Neo*, I'm tempted on those boots, I truly am, but I'm already chewing my nails over a couple of pieces that *should* be delivered just barely in time, I don't think I want to add another. Since I have a usable pair of boots for the convention, and absolutely no brains left to make a coherent phone call, I'm going to have to pass. Things really are just insane around here right now. I'm not kidding, EVERYTHING, every flat surface in the house is covered at the moment. Could be feathers, could be leather, could be beadwork findings, could be nerf blasters that have been repainted and aged, could be random bits of militaria being proposed as potential props. If it holds still long enough, something will be laid on it. The cats and dogs have taken cover. I don't dare lay my iPhone down anywhere or I will never find it again! 

*Cobbie*


Spoiler



Nekkid & leather don't work well together. You'll stick. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## cmg.sweet

My new earbuds arrived yesterday and i am trying them for the first time now. I have had them in for about five mins and so far they are great, can't wait to see how they break in. Only thing i don't like is that if i bump the cable it travels through to omy ears.


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, I LOVE that chair!!!! I say go check it out today, it's good to have something to look forward to in the middle of the week! I bet it'll be perfect - and I know exactly how you're sitting in it !! Some things are just worth paying for, especially something like that you will have for so many years to come. A chair like that will age really well too! I kind of want it  !! Although I have no place to put it. I'm sure I've talked about my "woman cave" that I made in my house, I searched high and low for the perfect recliner - it was pricey, but it was SO worth it!! It's breaking in beautifully. I do agree with *Victoria* though, bare skin and leather just don't work out! And for all of you dirty minds I'm thinking of sitting in my car with leather seats with shorts on  !

*Victoria*, I'm SO curious about this steampunk convention! I totally want to see your house and the costumes you come up with, like Neo said please take pictures!!!! It sounds so fun!

Well, I'll probably start packing tonight and it'll probably be very depending on the shoes I can wear  ! It's cold today so I put on the shoes I thought would be really easy to wear and it's not working so well. I had all kinds of super cute outfits planned - but all of them go with my fun tall boots. Boo HOO! MAYBE in 2 days it will be better.......


----------



## hudsonam

Ack! I really need to stay out of my email, and/or unsubscribe from all the sale emails. I just ordered these Donald J Pliner Gusta Boots from Hautelook.com. I couldn't pass up the deal! They were $395 and I got them for around $175 with shipping. But I do NOT need these boots! I am apparently addicted to shoes.


----------



## cmg.sweet

hudsonam I saw those boots in that email...if I even remotely thought I'd be able to get them on I would've bought a pair in a heartbeat.  I love a good scuffed brown leather anything!


----------



## hudsonam

cmg.sweet said:


> hudsonam I saw those boots in that email...if I even remotely thought I'd be able to get them on I would've bought a pair in a heartbeat. I love a good scuffed brown leather anything!


Ok, that makes me feel better.  What do you wear your knee high boots with? I haven't been running lately so I'm not relishing the idea of my skinny jeans, or even my leggings for that matter, even though they are at least stretchy. I do wear skirts to work quite a bit in the winter, but these may be a little too rugged for work-wear. What kind of casual skirt would you wear these with?


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, you use the Hana shine shield w/the Orofluido shine spray?? You don't find it to be too heavy? I honestly haven't used the Hana SS in a while, but I'll try that combo tomorrow! Crate & Barrel is one of my favorite stores. My first "real" livingroom furniture was from there (mid 90's). The couch is very worn now after several years with the kids. It's now in their playroom and it will not be relocating with us whenever that is. I fell in love w/a similar style of leather sectional & chairs at Restoration Hardware several years ago but it was too expensive.

*hudsonam*, those boots are beautiful!! You got a great deal indeed! Enjoy wearing them 

*Jen*, crossing my fingers for you that you'll be 100% healed in the next 2 days!! At any rate, safe travels and have a wonderful time in NYC!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> LOL!
> 
> Is the convention the one in Seattle where there will be a bathing suit competition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a lot of fun. I didn't know what steampunk was until BTackitt started her thread. I've lead a sheltered life. <sigh> Have a great time and, yes, pictures!


LMAO--I've been so busy, I haven't had time to look at the site, so I hadn't seen that pic. That's hilarious! Yes, that's the one. And no, I'm not going to enter the bathing suit contest. Steve--my reenactor drama-king husband--is good friends with some of the organizers. This is the second year he's attended. I read a smattering of steampunk myself, probably more than he does. But for me, it's all the vintage-y looking accessories that get me going...as if you ladies can't relate! LOL

The clothing, on the other hand--well, a good corset is fun, and it's fun to _look_ at the getups. But geez, just tried on the bustle that arrived this morning and my first thought really was, "Does this thing make my a** look big?"  (Yes, for the record, yes it does!) It's very pretty though.

Today's goals: Finish the hat. Oy vey. It seems like it's mostly done, but it really isn't. I think it will go fairly quickly though, I finally figured out the exact steps I need to do from this point forward to get it completed. And finish the leather wrist bracers, which requires the husband and the sewing machine to complete.

Desk--which was utterly clean a week ago, and hat. Both shot with the the wide angle Olloclip; any focusing issues are with me, not the lens, since I shot these really fast. Click to enlarge if you really enjoy the sight of utter chaos and extreme flamboyance.

 

(and no, the hat is not something I'd wear in public regularly! LOL) The accessories are apparently on the move, since the "blasters" Steve was working on have disappeared, to be replaced by half of my stamp and ink supply. He was recreating a Victorian era passport last night...


----------



## akpak

These turned up today:
http://www.zappos.com/corso-como-festive-pewter

Awesome. Lighter than air, pack way tiny, and with *real* rubber soles. They even include a little pouch to keep them in.

Now my NY trip shoe problem is solved! I can wear the comfy Danskos on the plane and walking around, pack these suckers in my bag for "dressy" wear.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I love all the boots, but the only boot I'll be wearing for at least a month is a Bledsoe boot and it's oh, so attractive. NOT! I have a Jones fracture on my right foot, and so will be wearing a walking boot in an attempt to get it to heal without casting it. 

No exciting purchases, unless you count the shower chair and some tube socks to make the boot more bearable!

I did purchase a shredder today on special at Amazon. My computer geek boyfriend has been scolding me for not having a better way to dispose of personal information, so this just fit the bill!


----------



## akpak

I'm going to the Big Apple for a wedding the first weekend in November. I've never been to NYC, so I'm pretty excited


----------



## Jen

It might be *Cobbie*!! At least I don't have to wear a boot! But, it's a good news bad news morning, my toe feels MUCH better today (although it still hurts, but I can walk almost normally) but due to the way I've been walking I've managed to hurt my back! It's pretty bad! I woke up every single time I moved last night because it hurts  !! 
My DH thinks it's an omen and maybe I shouldn't go! My dr called in some muscle relaxers, so I may be dopey but I'm GOING to NYC and having FUN !!! Neo and I are going shopping on Sunday, I'm SO excited!!!!!! I warned her that I might be doped up on Flexerol (and wearing incredibly ugly shoes), but dopey is better than pain I think!!

I have to admit, I'm a little worried about how much money I'm going to spend - I'm going shopping in NYC, and WITH NEO! This could be dangerous......


----------



## Someone Nameless

Going to NYC, Shopping with Neo while on Flexerol.  Oh, this is going to be good!  Pulling up a chair!

Please, please, please take pictures of the two of you!


----------



## crebel

Jen said:


> I have to admit, I'm a little worried about how much money I'm going to spend - I'm going shopping in NYC, and WITH NEO! This could be dangerous......


Neo and Jen shopping together in New York City (while medicated, no less) - THE ECONOMY IS SAVED!!!


----------



## Neo

*Akpak*, I hope the weather is nice when you come next month: fall can be absolutely beautiful and magical in the city, but it can also be dreadful . But no matter what, there are so many things to do and see, I'm sure you are going to love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OK, someone please take my CC away from me! *Jen*, please remind me that I'm not allowed to buy anything this weekend, we are shopping for YOU - and don't worry, I know exactly where to take you, dopey or not 

I went to Crate and Barrel last night after work. The leather chair will be delivered to my place on Tuesday   . I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I hope Neo hates the chair and doesn't even get near it . For myself, I will make sure to only use it fully clothed 

Now I'm thinking I need a cute throw to go with the chair... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

*Victoria*, I love what you are making, that hat is seriously cute!!!! And I really don't find your desk that messy, seriously - you're good !

*Ruby*, yes I use both the Hana SS and the Orofluido spray, albeit sparingly. I only use a small pearl size of the Hana SS on my wet hair (just enough to make combing through my hair a breeze, and to protect it from blowdrying), and my 3 from far away Orofluido sprays. I find that used like this it works very well with my hair and doesn't weight it down at all, nor does it make it oily or anything. However, more than that and I'm in danger, lol. How did it work out for you?

*Crebel *- LOL!!!


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> Going to NYC, Shopping with Neo while on Flexerol. Oh, this is going to be good! Pulling up a chair!
> 
> Please, please, please take pictures of the two of you!


Hopefully the dopiness won't come through on pictures....... 



crebel said:


> Neo and Jen shopping together in New York City (while medicated, no less) - THE ECONOMY IS SAVED!!!


Hey, whatever we can do to help  !!

NO fair *Neo*! You know I'm going to talk you into buying something! Then I won't feel as bad!! I'm sure we can find a store with a cute throw at the VERY least.......I'm so happy you loved the chair and bought it!!!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> You know I'm going to talk you into buying something! I'm sure we can find a store with a cute throw at the VERY least.......I'm so happy you loved the chair and bought it!!!


Oh, I'm sure you will ...   

Thank you, that chair is sooo cool!!!!! If you want, we can go see it together, they have a Crate and Barrel there too, and then you can order yours  Jut kidding, lol! I was so happy (still am!). It's actually quite smaller than I thought it would be, but still accommodated all my desired ways of sitting in it, so that was that . You should have seen me in the store, taking my shoes off to properly try the chair ...


----------



## VictoriaP

*makes note to check thread Sunday for Jen & Neo's Excellent Adventure...this should be fun!* LOL

Bad day healthwise--full flare up mode, so I hurt everywhere & feel like I haven't slept in a week. But hey, most of my outfit is complete, all the packages arrived (including hubby's birthday presents, thank you Amazon), and the hat is 90% done, maybe half an hour's work left. From here forward, if something doesn't get finished, well, I guess I get to practice not being a perfectionist. 

Congrats on the chair, *Neo*! Hopefully Neo-kitty isn't into leather--I've had cats who loved it & cats who ignored it completely.


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> Going to NYC, Shopping with Neo while on Flexerol. Oh, this is going to be good! Pulling up a chair!
> 
> Please, please, please take pictures of the two of you!


*SN*, too funny!! Yes, I want pics too!!!

*Jen & Neo*, have a fantastic time shopping together! Cannot wait to hear about all of your purchases.

*Neo*, wow, congrats on your chair!! I used the Hana SS & Spray together this am & it seemed a good combo. I used a tiny bit of the SS & only 2 pumps of the spray. Tomorrow I think I'll try the elixir & the spray & see what happens. I'll probably be able to smell it all day!


----------



## ayuryogini

*Neo* and *hudsonam*, I LOVE, LOVE your new boots. Are they comfortable?
Neo, those shorter boots are calling my name, but this new little portable bluetooth  Bose Soundlink Wireless speaker was calling my name more loudly, and I couldn't resist.








.

I got these super comfy Merrell boots from Nordstrom last year; they're a lot cuter on than they are in the picture, and the boot shaft height is perfect because I'm only 5'3"; I have to be careful, though, because I was only able to buy them because I had lost 30 pounds; if I gain any weight, the calf will be too small. Some incentive!










These Vera Wang flats were my big splurge during Nordstrom's Fall pre-sale, and I notice they're on sale again. I love them, they're really comfortable. I got this color (tmoro) and black.









*Jen* and* Neo*, I'm so excited for you that you get to go shopping together in NYC; I have never been there and would love to go some time; I cannot wait to hear about all your purchases and experiences.

*Jen* and* Hippie*, sorry to hear about your fractures; make sure to keep your feet elevated as much as possible! Hope you both heal quickly.


----------



## Ruby296

*Ayuryogini*, I *love* those Merrell boots! I've been a Merrell fan for years and you are sorely tempting me with these! I just read all 22 reviews at Nordstrom and several mentioned how warm they are. I live in the cold, snowy NE and need super warmth in the winter (I'm used to Uggs). Would you say they are really warm? What are they lined with? Thanks for any info!


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> *Neo* and *hudsonam*, I LOVE, LOVE your new boots. Are they comfortable?
> Neo, those shorter boots are calling my name, but this new little portable bluetooth  Bose Soundlink Wireless speaker was calling my name more loudly, and I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> quote)
> 
> DROOL. Please let me know how you like the speaker.


----------



## ayuryogini

It feels so gratifying to successfully enable on this thread!

*corkyb*, the Bose speaker arrives in a few days, so I will let you know how I like it; one great thing about purchasing it through Bose is they will charge your credit or debit card over time, either @ $50 or $25 a month, no credit fee. I'm so happy they just came out with it; I've been looking for something like this for a long time, and was thinking of a Jambox. According to amazon reviews, this far surpasses that.

*cobbie*, I'm excited you got those Vera Wang ballet flats; I hope you love them as much as I do; they're pretty comfy.

*ruby296*, I'm not really sure how to describe the lining of the Merrell boots, but it's a very thin foamy type material. I live near Sacramento, so I don't think I would notice the warmth factor, because I don't really need it, but they are waterproof leather, which I love for our rainy winters, and which would also help keep your feet warm.


----------



## Ruby296

ayuryogini said:


> It feels so gratifying to successfully enable on this thread!
> 
> *ruby296*, I'm not really sure how to describe the lining of the Merrell boots, but it's a very thin foamy type material. I live near Sacramento, so I don't think I would notice the warmth factor, because I don't really need it, but they are waterproof leather, which I love for our rainy winters, and which would also help keep your feet warm.


Thank you, *ayuryogini*! Really appreciate your feedback. May just bite the bullet and give them a try. Waterproof is a bonus w/all the wet slushy, snow here.


----------



## Neo

*Ruby*, a friend of mine has these exact same Merrell boots, and they are super cute (I have been considering them myself, but I don't think my calves would fit in them ). She has been wearing them all last winter, and was very happy with them. the only thing is, because of all the snow and wet slush, they weren't really waterproof anymore by the end of the winter, but I think that's to be expected with any shoe, except for plastic rainboots!

*Jen*, good news : I just ordered a throw, so I guess we won't need to hunt for one and be able to concentrate on more important/fun stuff . How is your back today?

A friend of mine sent me a link to this website that specializes in baby stuff as well as throws, blankets, etc. Pricey, but really nice things, and my friend said it all holds up really well over time and is amazing quality! I got the super dark grey throw...

http://dreamalittledreamwithme.com/product/bd-542.html


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> It feels so gratifying to successfully enable on this thread!
> 
> *corkyb*, the Bose speaker arrives in a few days, so I will let you know how I like it; one great thing about purchasing it through Bose is they will charge your credit or debit card over time, either @ $50 or $25 a month, no credit fee. I'm so happy they just came out with it; I've been looking for something like this for a long time, and was thinking of a Jambox. According to amazon reviews, this far surpasses that.
> 
> *cobbie*, I'm excited you got those Vera Wang ballet flats; I hope you love them as much as I do; they're pretty comfy.
> 
> *ruby296*, I'm not really sure how to describe the lining of the Merrell boots, but it's a very thin foamy type material. I live near Sacramento, so I don't think I would notice the warmth factor, because I don't really need it, but they are waterproof leather, which I love for our rainy winters, and which would also help keep your feet warm.


I can't wait for your review. I have the portable Bose speaker and it's not all that portable and it's a pain to have my phone in it clear across the room. A bluetooth with good sound would be worth a lot to me. Reviews seemed mixed to me though. I read Amazon and Somewhere else, probably Bose.

Ruby, I have some Merrell boots with a thin foam liner. They are probably not warm like Uggs, but warm enough to wear if you are in and out and about and it's cold or messy. I like my Merrell boots. I have a couple of pairs. I don't have Uggs though. I just think they would get ruined quickly in all the snow and mush, don't they?


----------



## Neo

Shoot me, I just changed my order for the throw, and will now be receiving this one in the silver:

http://www.dreamalittledreamwithme.com/product/lg-lxthr.html


----------



## louiseb

I just ordered an iPhone 4S (replacing a Blackberry), as well as switching carriers. I also recently ordered a Mac Mini with a 27" Thunderbolt monitor to replace my VERY ancient PC. Once I get the mini I'll make an appointment at the Apple store to move my stuff from the PC to the mini. Oh yeah, and I ordered the Kindle Touch to supplement my Kindle 2. No Christmas presents at my house!


----------



## Neo

Nice going *Louiseb*, you are going to love your new toys and have so much fun with them !!!


----------



## VictoriaP

louiseb said:


> I just ordered an iPhone 4S (replacing a Blackberry), as well as switching carriers. I also recently ordered a Mac Mini with a 27" Thunderbolt monitor to replace my VERY ancient PC. Once I get the mini I'll make an appointment at the Apple store to move my stuff from the PC to the mini. Oh yeah, and I ordered the Kindle Touch to supplement my Kindle 2. No Christmas presents at my house!


Now that's a haul!  Congrats!

Alas, my latest purchase isn't nearly as much fun: tried out my new Bissell carpet cleaner today. I've been deeply attached to my ancient Bissell canister version for years, but it's heavy and huge, which makes it hard to use, dump, and store. The last Bissell upright I tried several years back was horrid, so it was back to the big ol' canister. But that rig is *literally* held together with duct tape!

So, after much reading of reviews, I ordered a QuickSteamer Upright model through Amazon. No onboard heater, just uses hot water--but it's only going to be for small areas anyway, so a heater really isn't vital. (Plus, it would add a lot of weight.) Assembly was pretty simple, just a phillips screwdriver needed. Empty, it's around 14 pounds, so it's actually really light. And it's very maneuverable. I just finished doing our hallway and it did a very good job. Easy to clean out, as well. Because it's compact and reasonably easy to use, I think it will see pretty regular usage, so we'll see how it holds up over time.


----------



## ayuryogini

louiseb said:


> ... iPhone 4S ... Mac Mini with a 27" Thunderbolt monitor ... the Kindle Touch to supplement my Kindle 2. No Christmas presents at my house!


*louiseb*, it sounds like Christmas has just come a little early this year!

*Neo*, I love the throws and that website.

Here is my purchase for the day. 








It might seem silly to get excited about a pencil, but I absolutely LOVE this Pentel Twist-Erase pencil in violet. I order 3B lead, which is somewhat soft. There is nothing better for my daily Jumble, Sudoku and Cryptoquote, as well as an occasional NYT crossword. It writes SO smoothly, and has a giant eraser which makes it PERFECT for puzzles.

I usually order a few of these at a time from a place called PenCity.com; they have great Customer Service and decent prices.


----------



## ayuryogini

Thought I'd share this little find, too. We all know and love Oberon Journals, but I recently discovered this beautiful Gold Roses Refillable Journal;

I have the small size and really love it. It's available through JenniBick.com










*Neo* and* Jen*, how is the shopping going?


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, thanks for sharing about your friend's experience w/the Merrell boots. Interesting that the waterproofing didn't hold up over time. That would be a real bummer. That throw is gorgeous! You will be so warm & comfy in your new chair this winter. Hope you and *Jen* are enjoying some serious shopping this weekend!

*Corky*, Uggs don't do well in wet, slushy snow at all. But they are SO WARM! I have been spoiled by their effectiveness and it'll be hard to find something as warm but also snow worthy. I'm still thinking about the Merrells though.

*louiseb*, I went to look at the iPhone 4s yesterday and almost upgraded but decided to wait till at least Monday. I've got the 3gs and it's still perfectly fine and meets my needs. But I love some of those new features, especially Siri! What color did you get? Congrats on your other new purchases too!

*ayuryogini*, I am always trying to find good pencils for my daughters. I tried the Sharpie Liquid Pencil and it was terrible. Wasn't smooth, skipped, faded etc. I am going to try and find this Pentel one at Staples. Thanks so much for posting this! And I will keep my eye out for *Cobbie's* Pentel rec as well!


----------



## louiseb

I ordered the black 4S. This will be my first iPhone, I've had a Blackberry for work since before they were phones. For a long time BB was all my work supported. I love my iPad, am sure I'll be just as attached to the iPhone.


----------



## prairiesky

Just bought a pair of Bearpaw boots on Amazon. When I checked out, I got a substantial discount. So, if you are in the market, now's the time to buy.


----------



## hudsonam

It's funny that the iPhone has come up because I'm getting ready to change from my thunderbolt which is riddled with software issues. But after buying a square trade warranty, a case and screen protectors, I don't know if I should do it, or be patient and hope they'll figure out the software issues someday soon.I've had it since May, so they'll only let me get a new iPhone4 if I extend my contract. Not such a big deal since we have no plans to leave... I just don't want to regret it. I'll have to pay $149.99 and then sell my phone to recoop the money.


----------



## Neo

Good evening ladies! Just wanted to drop by to say that *Jen* and I haven't seen each other yet - she was attending the wedding she came for in the first place today 

We are, however, meeting tomorrow afternoon, and I'm really excited


----------



## Ruby296

louiseb said:


> I ordered the black 4S. This will be my first iPhone, I've had a Blackberry for work since before they were phones. For a long time BB was all my work supported. I love my iPad, am sure I'll be just as attached to the iPhone.


My 3gs is white so I'm thinking I'll get white again but I'm not sure. I had a BB Pearl for a short time but I found it was awkward to use. I'll never use anything but an iPhone now. I've held off on an ipad but this new phone has the same processor, another huge selling point for me!


----------



## skyblue

Wow! I go away for awhile and you guys really go to town! 

I, too, can't wait to hear about *Jen and Neo's excellent adventure!* I'm on the edge of my seat! I sure hope you take lots of photos!

I just took my daughter the art student to Dick Blick's for pencils. I got quite an education on the difference in lead!

I still need sheets, but I left my money and my heart in *San Francisco*! It is one cool city, but very pricey! I loved every minute we were there! I thought of you and your daughters, *Ruby*, and it warmed my heart! We saw all the tourist sights as well as Sausalito and Muir Woods! Love!

I have the white iPhone 3G. I absolutely love it! I hated my Blackberry! When hubby can upgrade he will take my iPhone and I'll get the newer version. He doesn't love electronics the same way I do!


----------



## ayuryogini

Neo said:


> Good evening ladies! Just wanted to drop by to say that *Jen* and I haven't seen each other yet - she was attending the wedding she came for in the first place today
> 
> We are, however, meeting tomorrow afternoon, and I'm really excited


Oh, right! Seems I forgot that little detail; we're all waiting to hear about our next purchases. And your excellent adventures.

*ruby296*, Does the new IOS 5 upgrade apply to the iPhone 3GS; if so, it will make it seem like you have a new phone.

*louiseb*, if you love your iPad, I'm pretty sure you'll love your iPhone, and they just work together so seamlessly.

*Cobbie*, 3B is a soft lead that writes fairly dark; I think that's one of the main reasons I love that pencil so much, plus the eraser that is perfect for how much I erase in Sudoku. Here is an excellent article about pencil lead hardness.


----------



## Ruby296

*Skyblue*, welcome home!! So glad you had a wonderful time in San Francisco, and thank you for thinking of us  Sausalito is beautiful, my friend lived there when I visited and the view out her living room window was stunning. I didn't make it to Muir Woods but I will next time... I was an undergrad art major and Dick Blick was one of my favorite places. Pearl Paint in lower Manhattan was also very dangerous territory. The big difference between the white iPhones we have is the front is still black, while on the newest version the front is also white. Still contemplating....

*ayuryogini*, I believe the new ios 5 upgrade does apply to the 3gs. I know that will make it run faster so I may try it just for the heck of it. But I still want the 4s!


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies!

Just wanted to report back on *Jen* and my meet up today: it was super cool, and I had a lot of fun! It was really nice to finally meet in person, even though I had the feeling we have been knowing each other for a long time 

We unfortunately (or maybe not?? LOL) didn't have too much time, so we managed to limit the damage to our credit cards. Still, we went to SpaceNK, and some damage was done 

I will let *Jen* tell you about her stuff and will just say that she walked out of there looking amazing, and with all the good stuff in her bag . *Jen* says Hi and will be back here tomorrow!

For me, I have to admit that I'm getting hooked on Chantecaille stuff ... I'm testing their foundation at the moment. I don't think it works too well in combination with the Hourglass Primer, so will be testing without it for a few days. I f it looks the way I think it should, it will be a definite keeper. Today I got one of their lip-glosses, a gel liner crayon in hematite (super dark grey, very pretty) to test, and some more Oribe shampoo and conditioner (actually, they were out of the shampoo I wanted, so I will have to go back, but got some samples to tie me over in the meantime) 

It was just great to shop with my twin, and the best part was simply to be able to spend time together . Definitely something to do again, with more time


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Just wanted to report back on *Jen* and my meet up today: it was super cool, and I had a lot of fun! It was really nice to finally meet in person, even though I had the feeling we have been knowing each other for a long time


And where are the pictures? When I retire, maybe next year, my BFF in Boston area and I plan to meet in NYC! D will be on my itineray!

I have been a little absent lately. My dad died a couple of weeks ago....he lived a very good and long life and we are still celebrating the joy he brought to us. I have been busy, along with my state convention happening this weekend...in my city...and I was local chair. I plan to get back to normal soon.


----------



## hudsonam

Jane, I'm so sorry about your dad. You have my deepest sympathies. 

Jen and Neo, so glad you had a great time!

I'm still trying to decide whether or not to get rid of my android phone and get the iPhone4.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jane*, I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your dad. He sounds like he was a wonderful man, a wonderful father. I am sending you virtual ((((hugs)))) and will keep you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, so glad to hear you and *Jen* had such a great time together! I have to say I'm not one bit surprised though  SpaceNK is on my list of places to visit. I've heard such good things about it in the blogosphere. I used some Chantecaille stuff way back when they first came out. I'm glad you have found some things you like. Looking forward to your review of the foundation.


----------



## Jane917

What in the heck is SpaceNK?


----------



## Neo

*Jane*, I'm so sorry for your loss.

HUGE hugs


----------



## Neo

SpaceNK is kind of like Sephora, but less crowded, and a bit more posh - or at least it wants to be . They have some hard to find brands - like Chantecaille, Vincent Longo, By Terry, Ellis Faas, etc, and also nice hair (like my beloved Oribe!) and skin care stuff.

*Jane*, I'll take you when you and your friend come through next year 

*Ruby*, I think you could use some NYC time, come on down and let's go to SpaceNK together . And then you can see for yourself and tell me what you think of the Chantecaille foundation  By the way, the one I'm trying out is the Future Skin, the one that comes in a pot - a bit weird - and has a gel like consistency. It feels very fresh and like you don't have anything on the skin, which is nice.

*Hudsonam*, get the iPhone - I know once you have it you will only wonder why you've waited so long (yes, it's one of those things ...)!


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> SpaceNK is kind of like Sephora, but less crowded, and a bit more posh - or at least it wants to be . They have some hard to find brands - like Chantecaille, Vincent Longo, By Terry, Ellis Faas, etc, and also nice hair (like my beloved Oribe!) and skin care stuff.
> 
> *Jane*, I'll take you when you and your friend come through next year


D, if I ever get to NYC, I will certainly let you know. I would be a lost soul in SpaceNK, since I am a makeup minimalist. However, we would have a blast (does that word date me/) together.


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I would love to come to NYC and go shopping with you! Someday I may just take you up on that  The Future Skin sounds similar to Vincent Longo's Water Canvas foundation that I used years ago. I don't know if he still makes it but I remember really loving it. It had alot of water in it and it was cold upon application. Ellis Faas looks interesting too. I've heard great things about Edward Bess and By Terry as well.

*Hudsonam*, I second Neo's rec for you to get the iPhone. I've had the 3gs for 2 yrs and I cannot imagine life w/out one. I've never used a Droid and I've got several friends who love them but after the Macbook and the iPhone I'm sticking w/Apple.


----------



## skyblue

*SpaceNK*? Oh no, another place to add to my must see list! I can only imagine the type of trouble we could all get into there with *Neo* as our tour guide!  

I could spend hours in Dick Blick's!

*Jane*, my deepest condolences on the loss of your beloved father.


----------



## Ruby296

*ayuryogini*, I found a 4 pack of the Pentel pencils at Staples for about $6.50 this morning. My daughters each used one for homework this afternoon and they are sold on them! Thanks again for posting about them 

*Neo*, I used the Orofluido elixir and the shine spray together today and wow, what a great combo! My hair has never felt this silky nor been so shiny. And the scent lingered for hours....yum!


----------



## hudsonam

Well, it looks like I might be keeping my Thunderbolt.  It's supposed to change daily, but the offer I got last week on ebay for my phone was $185, and now it's $107.10. And the $130 from Verizon would be a gift card. I guess that wouldn't be so bad, assuming we can use it on our bill, but I don't know what to do. I hate to waste the money spent on the Squaretrade warranty too. I hate my phone.

Anyway, I am very excited because I am chopping my hair on Thursday! I went from short-short hair to about chin length or a little longer, and my hair takes forever to dry and I get frustrated trying to dry it because I have to use a round brush, etc, etc. So I am chopping at least a couple inches off. I can't wait. I have to find a cute style though. If anyone wants to find me something, I have stick straight hair that's pretty thick. I could use some suggestions. I kind of want something maybe around ear length or so, with maybe long sweeping bangs. Right now it's all just hanging. My best friend says I look happier when my hair is shorter. LOL! 

Now for makeup - I really want to find new foundation. Where should I go? Help me makeup gurus! Should I hit the Chanel counter? Go to Sephora? And I guess I have to go without any makeup on? That thought frightens me. LOL! And the fear of getting a bad makeup artist who makes me look like a clown. 

And PS, now I HAVE to go to SpaceNK next time we are in the city.


----------



## Jen

Hey everyone! Whew, what a whirlwind the last few days have been! I had a great time in NYC, but it sure was hard to pack in everything in those few days. *Neo* and I had a blast! It was so great to finally meet face to face - like she said it feels like we've known each other for awhile! But, like she said we didn't get that much time. I was with a bunch of men who drank a little too much at the wedding on Saturday night and I just could not get them going! A lot was closing by the time we got to shop, but like she said that *may* have been a good thing! I went into SpaceNK with her and asked to try a new foundation. He put the Vincent Longo water canvas creme to powder foundation on me, and a fabulous highlighting concealer by Terry. I loved them both, so of course bought them both! They were both a little bit pricey, but she's right - I looked pretty fabulous  !! I haven't tried them yet on my own, yesterday I was in a hurry to get ready so just used the Chanel since I knew how to do it fast, and have the day off today, so tomorrow I'll try them both! I'll for sure be going back there whenever I get back to the city - and when that happens I'm sure we'll do much more damage! I really want to try the Oribe shampoo and conditioner of course! There are just so many stores and streets to shop on it's kind of overwhelming, next time I'll be more prepared for the places I want to go!

*Jane*, I'm so sorry to hear about your father. I'm glad he lived a long life and that you're celebrating him. I'll be thinking about you!

*Neo!* Has the chair arrived yet?!


----------



## Andra

ayuryogini said:


> {snip} but this new little portable bluetooth  Bose Soundlink Wireless speaker was calling my name more loudly, and I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks - I think! DH has been wanting a Jambox for a while, but I went ahead and ordered the Bose for him. Since I am a fan of instant gratification, I got it from Amazon with next day shipping and it arrived on Saturday. We had fun setting it up and it was really easy. The sound is really amazing for such a small speaker. I think it's going to be a keeper.


----------



## geoffthomas

Andra said:


> Thanks - I think! DH has been wanting a Jambox for a while, but I went ahead and ordered the Bose for him. Since I am a fan of instant gratification, I got it from Amazon with next day shipping and it arrived on Saturday. We had fun setting it up and it was really easy. The sound is really amazing for such a small speaker. I think it's going to be a keeper.


You all are going to send me to the poor house. 
I peek in at your accessories and ignore those that would not apply to me. Even so, you keep on coming up with "wonderful toys". I am gnashing my teeth over this one. Seems like a terrific item.

Thanks for doing the shopping for me.


----------



## Neo

*Jen*! Welcome back home . I've been thinking of you all day long - hope you had a chance to rest! I was wondering if you'd had a chance to play with your new foundation and By Terry concealer, but guess that will be your pleasure tomorrow morning 

It was seriously cool spending this time with you, and I'm already lookin forward to your next visit here (hopefully soon!) - as well as the visits from *Jane* and *Ruby* 

*Skyblue*, *Hudsonam*, do you have any plans to pass by soon ?

*Hudsonam*, I still think you need an iPhone - you just don't really know it yet, lol! Ooh, and have fun with your haircut! Have you thought of an Amelie Poulain type of short bob? She has thick hair too, and it looks gorgeous: super short in the back (actually higher than the bottom hairline), and longer in the front (a bit shorter that jaw length). I would just do less thick and less structured bangs...



















For me, I've played with my new foundation - with and without Hourglass Veil, and with and without powder, and I found what was dulling it: it's the powder. I guess no need for powder with the Chantecaille future skin, which is a good news because it's one less step in the morning, but also a bit sad as I truly love my Chantecaille loose powder . Oh well, I'm sure I'll find some use for it, even if it's only in the summer . Because now that I've found how to make it work, it's stunning, and exactly what I wanted . Still, I'm looking forward to receiving the Chantecaille primer and see how that one is, so I can decided whether or not to stock up on the Hourglass Veil during the Sephora F&F sale. Another thing I really want to pick up during the sale, is the Laura Mercier brightening powder for the under eye area - I really liked what it did when the SpaceNK MUA applied it on you! My question to you ladies using it, is this: with which brush do you apply it??

*Ruby*, you mentioned Ellis Faas - this has been my HG foundation for the past few months. Absolutely stunning dewy/super natural/my skin but better finish, and I was so convinced I was never trying another foundation, ever again. Sadly, after having been in denial that whole time, I had to come to terms with the truth: my skin has never been so bad, and that's because while I love the Ellis Faas foundation, my skin doesn't, and it has been breaking my out like crazy . So no more. Hello Chantecaille !

And yes, I got my chair today, and it's awesome!!!!! I'm soooo happy I got it, it's so comfortable, and just the perfect size for me! I had also ordered (and received) a mini cushie, and it's perfect with it . Now, I'm only waiting on my throw - and I hope I get it soon, as the veining a really getting a tad chilly, to put it mildly 

So, here is my chair :



















Sorry about the mess in the background . Because I was home "sick" today to wait for the chair, I felt like I had to do something productive, and proceeded with cleaning up my closets and transferring my winter clothes to my bedroom closet and putting away the summer stuff - this included deciding what I was also giving away... Phew, I'm glad that's done, it took waaay longer than expected 

*Geoff*, I'm glad you visit us and also find stuff you NEED


----------



## Someone Nameless

NEO, when/why did you stop using the Chanel foundation?  and where are the pictures of you and Jen?


----------



## Neo

LOL *SN*! I stoped using the Chanel foundation last June, after a MUA at Bergdoff Goodman put the Ellis Faas on me, just to try as she thought it would look fantastic on me... Yeah well, I was with a friend who thought so too, and compared to it, the Chanel actually looked a good tad orange on me . So I switched! Even though the Ellis Faas was obnoxiously expensive, I felt the result was just worth it (plus I used so little of it - been using it pretty much every day since and still have half a bottle left!). That was before the breaking out and me realizing what was causing it ...

No pics, as first we hurried to SpaceNK before closure, and by the time we came out it was already dark ... We stayed a while, and actually were the last ones in there even after closure time


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm so behind the (foundation) times!  I'm sorry that you didn't get any pictures but I love the pic of your new chair.  It looks very comfy and will only get better and better with age.


----------



## Jane917

I am still using my Christian Dior foundation (which I love) and probably have used only 1/2 of it in 6 months. I alternate (when I am on the road) with my Alima Pure Mineral Powder line.

*NEO*, love the chair.

*Hudsonam*, I also have thick hair, but mine is wavy. I put on a curly cream or relaxing cream, however I feel in the morning. My hair is short...just covers my ears and is closely cut at the neckline in back. It takes about 10 minutes to style and dry, but when it was longer it would take forever. j


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, the chair is divine! We love our leather sofa and chair! Enjoy!

On the travel front, we won't be heading out to NYC any time soon. Not because I don't want to! Someone even mentions travel and I am ready to go! 

*Jen*, I am thrilled to hear that you and Neo had a fun mini adventure! Hopefully you can do it again!

I have to second or third the recommendation for the *Bose*! I have the Bose dock for my iPod and the sound quality is amazing!

I wish I could try all those fabulous foundations, but my skin is too fussy.


----------



## Ruby296

*hudsonam*, if you had the Hana hair dryer I bet you'd be dry and styled in about 5 mins  I have fairly straight hair too, not as thick as it once was. Before I grew mine, I just had a chin length blunt bob. First with bangs. It took me a painfully long year or so to grow them out, but I'm so glad I did. I hated the feel of them on my forehead. Enjoy your new style, whatever you end up choosing!

*Neo*, I'm sorry your skin didn't agree w/the Ellis Faas foundation, but glad you found such a wonderful replacement. It's nice you can skip the powder in the am too. Your new chair looks wonderful in it's new home! Hope your throw arrives soon!


----------



## mlewis78

Neo, I like your chair a lot and love your wood floor!  Where did you buy the chair?  

I avoided this thread for about a year.  Still feel a little wary of the enablers, but I can at least look now that I have a full-time job again.


----------



## hudsonam

Ruby, I DO have the Hana!  I still can't stand all this hair and it still takes me at least 10 minutes to do my hair. I can't wait to chop it. LOL!

Neo, we always come up around the holidays, if not sooner.


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, the chair looks FABULOUS! And I'm so happy to hear you figured out what was causing the issues with your foundation. Too bad about the powder, but one less step is always good! I tried my new foundation and concealer this morning, there may be a learning curve with it! It took me a lot longer to put on, but I guess that would be true with anything new. I think I'm going to have to buy the LM brightening powder too, my under eye area doesn't look quite as good as when he did it and I bet that's why! He used what looked like a soft eyeshadow brush to put it on. I really love the finish of this foundation, I can already tell at 10:00 that I still don't need to touch up with powder or the poreless defender - which with the Chanel by now I would definitely have to - it made me really shiny. He told me when he put it on me that because it's creme to powder I don't need to use powder to set it - he was right!! It'll take a few more days to get used to, but I really like both the foundation and the concealer!! *Ruby* is right though - it's cold when you put the foundation on, it's kind of strange! 
I LOVE Amelie too, that would be such a cute haircut!! AND - why is it that now I suddenly feel like I need another throw?! My DH makes fun of me constantly for my collection of throws - if I see one that is ridiculously soft I feel like I have to have it. It's a problem.........I REALLY don't need another one!!!!!
Oh, and I hope you "feel" better today 

I was happy that I had yesterday off to recoup, that was one exhausting trip!! I'm happy to be home, but certainly not happy to be back at work - it's amazing how people can just leave stuff for you that they didn't "feel" like dealing with!

I think we should all go to NYC for a few days to shop together! What FUN that would be!!!!!


----------



## Ruby296

*hudsonam*, ooops guess I lost track of who owns the Hana dryers! You must have very thick hair!! Have you decided on your new style yet? You're going to look fabulous, I just know it 

*Jen*, nice to hear that you and Neo had such fun shopping together. Glad you're liking the VL foundation too. When I moved upstate I had much less access to it so I stopped using it. But it was one that I hit pan on & bought repeatedly. I like your idea of everyone meeting in NYC for a shopping trip!!!


----------



## hudsonam

*Ruby* that's totally understandable.  I haven't found a picture of a cut I like, but it will probably be similar to the one with the bangs, but a little less severe. Especially since my hair is so straight so I think it would look even more severe on me. I had it that way once and I don't know how good it looked on me. That was about 20 years ago though. LOL.

I really want to try some of these foundations. Maybe I should meet Neo at SpaceNK.  Oh and I love the chair!!


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*,

I adored *Quicker Clickers*! My favorite was a beautiful transparent blue! It was the only pencil I used until I lost it! 

Alas, it is I that is the master of *"no eye contact"* method when dashing through the cosmetics departments! . I should conduct seminars on the technique, but it would fall on deaf ears here!   

I believe I need a refresher on the compose box on iPad technique.


----------



## corkyb

I didn't see the ipad compose post.  I searched a bit but haven't found it.

Does anyone have the Sephora FF code?  People are saying it's not open to the public this year.  But I think if anyone has the code,we can probably all use it.  You have to get it from a Sephora employee or family member though.  Sucks big time.  People over on FB Sephora page are hot about it.


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> *Ruby* that's totally understandable.  I haven't found a picture of a cut I like, but it will probably be similar to the one with the bangs, but a little less severe. Especially since my hair is so straight so I think it would look even more severe on me. I had it that way once and I don't know how good it looked on me. That was about 20 years ago though. LOL.
> 
> I really want to try some of these foundations. Maybe I should meet Neo at SpaceNK.  Oh and I love the chair!!


*hudsonam*, I really like the pic of that cut Neo posted. A little softer around the edges sounds like it'll be great for your very straight hair  Enjoy your time at the salon, I always do!


----------



## Jen

The iPad compose tip was just to use 2 fingers to scroll in messages boxes up and down when your text fills more than the box you can see, you juse use 2 fingers and it lets you scroll up and down. I hope that makes sense!



corkyb said:


> Does anyone have the Sephora FF code? People are saying it's not open to the public this year. But I think if anyone has the code,we can probably all use it. You have to get it from a Sephora employee or family member though. Sucks big time. People over on FB Sephora page are hot about it.


WHAT?! That will make me so mad! I have a ton of stuff I have been waiting to buy for the sale. I think it was FF2010 or something last year I wonder if it will be the same. It'll probably leak, at least hopefully. Is it supposed to start today? I'm a VIB so I would have hoped I would have gotten that!


----------



## hudsonam

I just found this for the Sephora FF:

http://www.sephoralove.com/friendsandfamily/?_requestid=32396


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> I just found this for the Sephora FF:
> 
> http://www.sephoralove.com/friendsandfamily/?_requestid=32396


THANK you!!!!! I'm already ready to place my order! At least I think I am....... 

I need to learn my lesson with buying expensive accessories. It's like with sunglasses - I once had a $200 pair of sunglasses I broke in a few weeks, and I've had my $16 Target ones for 3 years. I splurged on a beautiful cashmere scarf last year, and when I put it on this morning I found a hole in it  ! Bummer!!!!!


----------



## hudsonam

I just wish I could use it to try a new foundation, but I don't know about choosing a shade online.


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> I just wish I could use it to try a new foundation, but I don't know about choosing a shade online.


I totally understand that! But, unfortunately, it's SO hard to guess. Even when they have you there they put on 3 different kinds and try to pick the one that works best. When we were at SpaceNK he put two shades on me that were really close - until I went outside and one looked really orange. The best way to find your best match is really unfortunately going in there! I'm pretty good at no eye contact when I want to, but I think the key is to be firm with what you want and don't let them talk you into anything else!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> I totally understand that! But, unfortunately, it's SO hard to guess. Even when they have you there they put on 3 different kinds and try to pick the one that works best. When we were at SpaceNK he put two shades on me that were really close - until I went outside and one looked really orange. The best way to find your best match is really unfortunately going in there! I'm pretty good at no eye contact when I want to, but I think the key is to be firm with what you want and don't let them talk you into anything else!


*Jen,*

Just a little FYI considering your recent excursion to NYC: *Space.NK* is going to be on QVC tomorrow!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> *Jen,*
> 
> Just a little FYI considering your recent excursion to NYC: *Space.NK* is going to be on QVC tomorrow!


Uh-oh........ 



Cobbie said:


> Also practicing - Be firm, be firm, be firm.....  - since I have to go in for a color match if I want to try the Chanticaille foundation.


There you go!  And thanks to *NEO* (of course) I sort of want to try the Chanticaille too! She's a BAD influence on us all! And I just got a brand new foundation that I really like!


----------



## Jen

Has anyone tried to place their Sephora order today? It must be the FF sale because the website isn't loading at all!

*ETA* - now it's working and let me log in, but my shopping cart has been EMPTIED! Oh fabulous, I've been working on that for a few weeks!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> Has anyone tried to place their Sephora order today? It must be the FF sale because the website isn't loading at all!


*Jen*, I am taking my time placing my *Sephora* order since it's a "_once and done_" code.  I ALWAYS forget something, so I am compiling a list and reminding myself to use Ebates!  When I was scouting products it gave me a "hiccup", but eventually loaded.

I just updated all my "*i devices*" to the new operating system! I think I'm going to like the iCloud for keeping everything synced!


----------



## Jen

The problem with waiting is that they run out of things.  Like those Shiseido cotton pads everyone loves, those are already out of stock.  Hope you guys didn't want those too, I did!  They're also out of the jumbo sized Purity.  Luckily I'm planning on waiting for Philosophy's 30% off anyway!

It really did erase my cart, now I have to start from scratch   - not having good luck today!


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks *Cobbie*! 

*Jen*, that stinks!!! I still need to sit down and see what I need want.

Ooh, I'm excited about SpaceNK on QVC!

So here is my hair now, pre-haircut. Can't WAIT for it to be gone!!!


----------



## Jen

I think it looks super cute now actually!  Please show pictures of the after also so we can all see what you did!  
And I just love Sophie!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hudsonam, your hair is cute now but you are so cute that I think any hair cut you decide on will be cute on you.  I can't wait to see what you decided to do.


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks ladies!  I actually do like the way it looks now, but it's driving me crazy!


----------



## skyblue

hudsonam said:


> Thanks ladies!  I actually do like the way it looks now, but it's driving me crazy!


*hudsonam*, another vote for: You look adorable as you are! Holding Sophie is a total bonus!!!  I can't wait to see your new 'do! I am sure it will be fabulous!


----------



## Jen

I just got an e-mail that the Clarisonic Mia 2 just came out! Oh *Neo*............ 

http://www.clarisonic.com/shop/sonic_skin_cleansing_systems/sonic_skin_cleansing_system_mia2/index.php?utm_campaign=Mia2LGFB&utm_source=Bronto&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=HeaderNav


----------



## Ruby296

*hudsonam*, you are so pretty! And add me to the list that loves your hair now. _BUT_, I do get wanting/needing to make changes every now and then. I've gone from very long to short to very short & back to long again. It's hair and it will grow back


----------



## Jane917

*Hudsonam*, I love your current haircut too, but if I had to dry that every morning I would never get out of the house. I have to have a bit of layering to some *fluff*. If my thick hair was the length of yours, it would probably be straight and flat. A little bit of layering, without a lot of layering, goes a long way to managebility with thick hair.

I hope Sophie grows into her ears!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I just got an e-mail that the Clarisonic Mia 2 just came out! Oh *Neo*............
> 
> http://www.clarisonic.com/shop/sonic_skin_cleansing_systems/sonic_skin_cleansing_system_mia2/index.php?utm_campaign=Mia2LGFB&utm_source=Bronto&utm_medium=Email&utm_content=HeaderNav


LOL *Jen*!!!! I just saw!!!!! But I think I'm going to wait a bit, in the hope that they will add more colors - I'm just not a pink kind of gall (more like black, lol), and tired of the white which I have . I hope they come out with a super cool red for Xmas 

I'm super disappointed by the Sephora F&F sale this year. I feel like they somehow cheapened out... And I did have those Shisheido cotton pads in my cart (if I even still have a cart...)... Oh well, that just means that I'll buy less, or at least probably won't go for any impulse buy this time - their loss (seriously, I bought so much I never would have last year, lol).

*Hudsonam*, I'm with everybody else: you look super cute just the way you are, but if you gotta change, you gotta change - my hair is long now, and it was also long a few year ago. In the middle, I've had like you, and also like a boy . No matter what, please enjoy your time at the salon . And Sphie is just the most adorable puppy!!!!!!

You know, I'm not sure what the strategy of SpaceNK on QVC is?? I would prefer to buy directly from SpaceNK as I prefer their shipping, and like their fidelity system: you get one point for every dollar you spend, when you have 100 points, you get $5 off your purchase, and you can cumulate your points too.

Oh, and *Jen* and *Cobbie*: have fun trying the Chantecaille . I would actually love to know what you guys think of it and how you like it, as I don't know anyone using it! I'm excited, as I'm getting my Chantecaille primer/SPF tomorrow (they are out of stock everywhere in the city, but available from Nordstrom with free shipping)!!!!!!


----------



## hudsonam

You guys are so sweet! Thank you for all the kind comments.  I LOVE how it came out. A little hard to see in the pic, but very similar to the pic that Neo (?) posted.


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> You guys are so sweet! Thank you for all the kind comments.  I LOVE how it came out. A little hard to see in the pic, but very similar to the pic that Neo (?) posted.


Totally super cute!!!!!!!!!! It looks really nice, and love the darker color too (or is it just the light?). It really suits you!!!!! Very Amelie, but with a modern twist, your stylist did a great job 

And Sophie is still as adorable as ever


----------



## Jane917

That haircut is soooooooo cute! Love the bangs!


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> You guys are so sweet! Thank you for all the kind comments.  I LOVE how it came out. A little hard to see in the pic, but very similar to the pic that Neo (?) posted.


OMG, I love your new style!! You and Sophie look so good together


----------



## Jen

LOVE it *hudsonam*!!!! SO cute, your stylist did do a great job!! And thanks to Sophie for sitting still for this picture!! I just love her.

I'm also dissapointed with the FF sale, but I'm still going to load up on a bunch of stuff. My new favorite Korres moisturizer, my hair serum and the Hercut stuff, the LM brightening powder, my eyeliner and the Guerlain eye primer. I'm bummed about the Shiseido cotton pads, oh well. At least the way it is this year will stop me from placing 10 orders, so maybe that's a good thing!

*Cobbie*, definitely check out Target - they have surprisingly good sunglasses! I get most of mine either there or Kohls. I've been tempted by a few really nice ones, but I prefer the plastic ones I can just throw in my purse if I need to. I guess I didn't know that about cashmere, I just had it in my closet with the rest of my scarves. I can fold it so it's hidden, but that's good to know going forward!

*Neo*, I can totally understand waiting for the colors! You know it will come, red would be cool!


----------



## Someone Nameless

That's adorable, hudsonam!  I love it.

My hair is similar... sometimes longer, sometimes shorter.  It's thick and I have to work with my flat iron to get it straight.  I have just enough body that if I get hot or it's very humid, my hair starts to kick up in spots - right behind my ear at the bottom or winged out on the heavier side where it has been thinned out.

I've waited a week to give my report on the Orofluido spray I ordered from Haute Look.  It has made my hair so silky and shiny and has completely solved those issues for me.  I love how not only does it not weight it down, it makes it lighter and fluffier!  I'm beginning to think that it's not important which shampoo and conditioner I use as long as I use this!  I'm old and my hair is not oily and with this stuff I can even skip a day washing it!  Amazing.  I LOVE IT!

If anyone happens to see special deals again, please let me know or send up smoke signals!!  It is liquid gold to me because I use more than 3 pumps.  I can tell it won't last long.  Thank you for the recommendation!!!

I just love this board and was thinking last night about my top four purchases:

My sheets   (even if I DID recommend them)
My Hanna dryer
The Orofluido spray

I can't remember now what the fourth thing was.    If I think of it, I'll come back and edit.  There are many more things that I've bought and love, but these are my top items right now.

What are some of the things that TOP your list as a result of this enabling thread?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I had a favorite cashmere sweater that when I pulled it out last year, it had a hole in it too. boo hoo!  You must be right Cobbie!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, I'm sure you have mentioned it before but would you please tell me more about the LM brightening powder and the Guerlain eye primer.  Thank you!  I'm using the Amy Head eye primer but may try something different.

I've been on the search for my holy grail powder to replace my Satin Sun.  I contacted the person that made it and she said she would make some for me, asked how large of a container I wanted (BIG) and gave me a price and then I never heard from her again!  I kept sending messages and never got a reply.....


----------



## Jen

I have SO many favorites it's going to be hard to remember! My first purchase was the Tassimo, since I got hooked on tea I don't use it as much but I still love it - for SURE my beast and the Louise Young brushes, my Clarisonic, the tassi, the salux cloths, the VLA foundation (even still, I love it even though I'm trying another kind), the Chanel bronzer......probably so many more I can't even think of them all! HOPEFULLY my sheets will join that group (if they EVER show up.... ) 
*ETA* DUH! My Vitamix! I use that every single day!

*SN*, when I was at SpaceNK with *Neo* the MUA put the Terry concealer under my eyes then used what looked like an eyeshadow brush to apply this LM brightening powder. It looked fabulous!!!! I thought it was the concealer but I think it was the combo of the concealer and the brightening powder. I'm not sure what is so magical about it but I haven't been able to duplicate what he did with the concealer so it must be the powder. It just brightened it up! It says it's a setting powder.



Sorry about your satin sun, bummer!!

The eye primer is the one *Neo* recommended - I really like it. The reviews are mixed but it's perfect for me - I've never really liked the liquidy ones like Urban Decay's.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you!

Yesterday I saw these wraps. I want one for myself, I just can't decide if I want black, chocolate or the tan color!) and I will probably get some for Christmas gifts. They are so cute and you can wear them so many different ways.

Look at this YouTube video!


----------



## Neo

*SN*, you HAVE to try the Chantecaille loose powder - simply stunning, and the reason I got hooked on Chantecaille in the first place. Just amazing and if I had only one Chantecaille I could have, it would be it (and really, I LOVE my blush from them, and falling for my foundation  )!


----------



## Jane917

Can someone summarize this eye primer and eye brightening stuff? I use Alima Pure under eye concealer, but I am not sure it is really working. I don't have very dark rings under my eyes, but there are certainly shadows. I rarely use eye shadow (although I have a lot of) and now use a NARS primer, but it is almost gone.

ALSO...would someone please re-send the Sephora Code? How long does the sale last?  Jane


----------



## skyblue

*hudsonam*, I LOVE your haircut! Super cute!  Alas, I am a slave to my hair. It is long, and time consuming on the day I wash it. I try to go a couple days between washings if possible. I just can't cut it....  Looks like i better add *Orofluido* to my list of "must haves"!

*Cobbie*, you are totally right about those nasty bugs munching on our precious clothing. We had some new little winged bugs this summer that drove me nuts! It seems they are some sort of little beetle. My research said I shouldn't fertilize as much. Guess I'll put up with weeds, because I think I hate the bugs more!

*SN*, I have a knit wrap that I adore. Mine is grey. I wear it alone over my clothes when it's mild, and over my winter coat when it's freezing cold. It is so cute! I am currently obsessed with scarves. I bet your DIL would love one, too!!

*Jen *and* Neo*, I am fascinated with under eye brighteners, but I stay away from any concealers or powders. Tell me more....


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo said:


> *SN*, you HAVE to try the Chantecaille loose powder - simply stunning, and the reason I got hooked on Chantecaille in the first place. Just amazing and if I had only one Chantecaille I could have, it would be it (and really, I LOVE my blush from them, and falling for my foundation  )!


HAVE TO TRY? Oh no!!!!! How would I ever decide on a color online? How does it compare to Meteorites?

  Back when I pushed for us to start this thread (yes, it was moi) I thought it was going to be all of these fabulous finds and deals and steals....similar to the $15 Ugg-like slippers from Target on page one. 

A year later it_ is_ fabulous finds and deals and steals! Fabulous finds like $70 powder, $150 sheets, $$$$ makeup brushes!!! These deals are stealing all my money!     Don't forget to post your cheap fabulous finds.


----------



## Jen

Well, the eye primer is kind of like a creamy concealer like formula - I use my fingers to put it on. I think *Neo* has said she sometimes uses it alone because it brightens the eye - I pretty much always put eyeshadow on over it but it really does help with creasing and staying power. Each person is different, millions are obsessed with the Urban Decay stuff and that doesn't really work for me. And as I haven't really used the brightening powder on my own I don't really know how to sum it up - I just remember that after he put the concealer and the powder on me ALL under eye darkness (and dryness which is part of my problem) was GONE. The concealer (by Terry, at SpaceNK) does pretty good on it's own but like I said I haven't been able to duplicate the effect so it must be the powder.

No kidding *SN*! At this point I'd love some cheap finds, after I place this Sephora order I'm officially on SMACKDOWN! After the NYC trip (despite having a friend we stayed with it was expensive!), the new refrigerator and unanticipated $800 bill to fix our furnace it's time to calm down a little until Christmas!! So STOP tempting me with great things please......(like the Chantecaille powder, SERIOUSLY! Maybe I'll get it when I need a refill on my concealer or water canvas foundation.....  )


----------



## skyblue

*Cheap finds*, you ask? I can find 'em!  Earlier you mentioned sunglasses. I really love expensive sunglasses, but I refuse to spend the big bucks for them because they either get scratched or broken. I never go outside without them, so they get a lot of wear. I found the most beautiful *Franco Sarto *sunglasses at Marshalls for *$2.50 A PAIR*! I purchased 4 pairs!  I LOVE a bargain!


----------



## hudsonam

Well if anyone is looking for good sunglasses for a steal, I am selling my Oakley Impatient polarized glasses. I think they retail for over $200 or close to it, but I got them from www.steepandcheap.com, so I am selling them for $60 shipped within the US, with insurance. They have no scratches at all, and they come with the big hard case that they charge around $30 for.

Here they are... Mine are the polished brown/dark bronze:
http://ca.oakley.com/women/products/6271/22868

Thanks for the compliments on my hair! You all are too sweet!  And *Neo*, it's the same color, but it's demi-permanent, so it was pretty washed out in the pre-cut pic.

I feel like I need a notebook and pen to take notes on makeup! I really want to try new stuff, but I don't know what to try! I don't have concealer I like, and I'm not in love with my foundation.


----------



## Jane917

Speaking of sunglasses, I just picked up some prescription sunglasses yesterday. Certainly not cheap, but the Kate Spade frames added to the expense.


----------



## hudsonam

Kate Spade is having 30% off with code FALL11FF and 3.5% back if you go through ebates. I'm thinking about getting a new wallet. Oh, and I ordered a new purse today! I love the Vera Bradley Bowler but I don't always want the prints, so now they have a very similar bag in the solid microfiber. I ordered it in black. I hope I love it as much as the Bowler!


----------



## mlewis78

Yesterday I walked into the Fossil store in Times Square for first time in over a year.  It was remodeled since the last time I went in.  I had my large turquoise sutter on my shoulder.  At least 4 different sales people walked up to me, but I was just looking and didn't see anything that grabbed me or anything I had to have.  I think they've chucked their kindle bags and have a few with an ipad section.  Earlier in the week I passed by Fossil's 5th Ave. store but didn't go inside.


----------



## Deb G

I absolutely LOVE this Michele watch and have been searching for a deal so I can buy it for me for Christmas from my DH! I just know he'd love to give me this for Christmas!!!

http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/watches/csx(view_all)/csx_36_day_diamond_diamond_dial-MWW03M000114.html?BC=

If anyone finds this deal let me know!


----------



## Ruby296

*SN*, sorry to hear you got no response re: your Satin Sun. Are you talking about Karen at Silk Naturals, or Val? If it's Karen maybe she didn't get your emails. She's got great CS, & wouldn't knowingly ignore you. Have you ever tried anything from J Lynne minerals? She's got some glows/finishing powders that are very similar to Satin Sun. I've ordered from her & she is also very reputable. As far as favorites from this list I'll have to go with: Clarisonic Mia, Hana dryer, Orofluido Elixir & Spray, Salux cloth, Laura Geller BnB. I'm sure there's more but that's off the top of my head


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Ruby296*, it was not Karen because she did offer to try to make it. I just have to send her some of my precious supply so she can check it out. So, I contacted the original maker and yes she offered to do it but never came through. Oh well. I'm sure there's something else out there and I'll just continue my quest. Thanks for the other suggestions.


----------



## Neo

*Mlewis*, sorry for the late response - I just realized I never got back to you . I got my wonderful leath chair from Crate & Barrel! I'm still in love, and haven't sat anywhere else since I got it. It's simply perfect 

Some of my favorites from this thread: Clarisonic, Purity from Philosophy, my Hana hair dryer, Aquis towel, UD eye liner pencils, my Tassi (just got another one this week - the zebra I've coveted for a year now ), and so many other things I'm sure I'm forgetting just because I've integrated them so well in my daily life that I can't remember a time without them


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> *Ruby296*, it was not Karen because she did offer to try to make it. I just have to send her some of my precious supply so she can check it out. So, I contacted the original maker and yes she offered to do it but never came through. Oh well. I'm sure there's something else out there and I'll just continue my quest. Thanks for the other suggestions.


I know it's hard to part with any of your SS, but Karen is really good with dupes! Good luck as you search for a replacement  Sorry to hear that Val never responded.


----------



## KindleChickie

Deb G said:


> I absolutely LOVE this Michele watch and have been searching for a deal so I can buy it for me for Christmas from my DH! I just know he'd love to give me this for Christmas!!!
> 
> http://www.michele.com/en_US/shop/watches/csx(view_all)/csx_36_day_diamond_diamond_dial-MWW03M000114.html?BC=
> 
> If anyone finds this deal let me know!


Try Off Fifth (Saks outlet), I see Michelle watches there all the time.


----------



## Deb G

KindleChickie said:


> Try Off Fifth (Saks outlet), I see Michelle watches there all the time.


Thanks. I'd love to do that. Sadly there are no "Off Fifth" stores in Washington State. Bummer, I was pretty excited there for a minute!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Deb, drink some more of the kool-aid here and just spring for it.


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> Deb, drink some more of the kool-aid here and just spring for it.


 

So _that's_ what it is.......


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ah, it's the kool-aid....


Ok, anyone have a coffee grinder rec. for grinding your own coffee for the keurig?  I've read so much about the different types that my head is spinning!  I have decided I'm tired if paying out the nose for k-cups!  I need that money to fund my new oolong tea obsession!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Cheap find!* Stauer Jewelry is offering this amethyst necklace for the shipping cost of $24.95 in order to lure more customers in for holiday sales. The regular price is $249. The availability date is 11/17/11. I don't know anything about this company, just saw an article about it this morning on the front page of our paper's business section. I figured what the heck so I ordered one.


Hope this is for real as I just ordered one. Looks like a beautiful necklace.


----------



## Jane917

cmg.sweet said:


> Ok, anyone have a coffee grinder rec. for grinding your own coffee for the keurig? I've read so much about the different types that my head is spinning! I have decided I'm tired if paying out the nose for k-cups! I need that money to fund my new oolong tea obsession!


I have the Kitchenaid Pro-Line. Adjusts to all grinds. I also have a hand made hand grinder.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *Cheap find!* Stauer Jewelry is offering this amethyst necklace for the shipping cost of $24.95 in order to lure more customers in for holiday sales. The regular price is $249. The availability date is 11/17/11. I don't know anything about this company, just saw an article about it this morning on the front page of our paper's business section. I figured what the heck so I ordered one.


Has anyone done business with Stauer Jewelry? I have a few things in my cart that are priced ZERO! That may mean they are out of stock, but I was allowed to put them in my cart. I am a bit suspicious to give them a credit card number. Has anyone actually placed an order?


----------



## Jane917

Here is the hitch with Stauer Jewelry. You are charged $24.95 shipping and handling for each piece of jewelry. My "free" order of 3 items would be $75. It might still be a good deal, but be sure to read all the details. All the pieces are a lot smaller than seem in the picture. Chains are not included. I opted out.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

The "shopping cats" are helping me with Fall Gardening !!


----------



## Jen

Okay *Neo*.....I'm afraid to ask this but I must! I think you've planted it in my head, but now I'm convinced that I need new shampoo / conditioner. My hair just looks limp and lifeless these days. I looked on the website, but I don't see an Oribe specifically for curly hair. I was thinking of trying either the just regular or the volumizing since I'm sick of how flat my hair is some days. I had thought you mentioned (in your enabling way ) that they had one specific for curly hair, am I missing something? I know you're using the color one even though you don't color your hair, I wonder if I should just call and ask them which one I should use? Have you gone back for more yet?

Also, do you remember what it was that he sprayed on both of our faces right before we left SpaceNK? It was some kind of moisture spray? I can't seem to find it, I was wondering if you remembered!

AND! HOW is the Chantecaille primer?! Inquiring minds MUST know  ! I'm considering trying the Vincent Longo water canvas primer just to see how it compares to the Mally when I use the foundation. Something about what he did just looked better than what I've been able to do, so I'm just trying to duplicate his magic! I'm even thinking of getting that blush  ! He did his job well I'd say! I guess he was MY Raymond 

Yeah, clearly smackdown is working out well for me! In my defense I haven't bought ANYTHING since the big Sephora order!! Okay so maybe that was just Friday......HOPELESS.


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, I only received my Chantecaille primer on Friday evening, so I only used it today, lol. So far, I think I like it - it gives a dewy finish to my foundation, which is definitely a plus for me, and it's super smooth!!! I also feel that it may help the foundation last longer, as I feel I have a bit more on now than other nights, but I would swear to that . It definitely works very well in conjunction with the Chantecaille future skin! The only thing is, I think a little of the primer goes a looking way, and I may have had a bit of a heavy hand with it this morning. I will be playing with it this week and give an update by Friday 

The curly hair Oribe shampoo is this one:

http://www.oribe.com/index.php/products/troduct-families/filter:38/taming

But I think it wouldn't hurt at all to give SpaceNK a call and ask them for an opinion - your Raymond was Dean, in case you want to ask him specifically, I'm sure he remembers you!!! I use the one for colored hair, but only a couple of times a week, in combination with the ultra shine conditioner. The rest of the time I use the ultra rich one, with the ultra rich conditioner. And once a week I use the Philip B clarifying shampoo in combination with the Signature mask from Oribe. I have been told again and again that mixing it up is what hair likes the most, but never did it before now - and it definitely works for me, so I'm sticking with that regimen . It's true that it's quite an investment at first, but because I use all of them all the time, they last me a really long time.

I haven't gone back yet - I'm on smack down until payday (sometime this week, thank goodness, lol), and only allowed myself a new zebra Tassi and zebra shower cap ... 

You know, I've been thinking about that spray too, and will definitely look into it (and pick it up, because really, who am I kidding!) this weekend, when I go back for my shampoo, so will let you know what it is as soon as I have it identified 

I've read quite a few reviews on Make Up Allley on your foundation, and while many people love it, they all seem to agree that the primer isn't that great at all - maybe worth checking more reviews out? I'm convinced that what made the difference, was that spray he put on both of us at the end...

And yay on getting your Sephora order in!!!! I'm still waiting, as I want to know if I need to get more Hourglass veil, or if I'll be switching to the Chantecaille foundation. Of course by then (end of the week), they may be out of everything I want, so that may solve all problems, lol ..


----------



## Deb G

Wow!!!  You guys are enablers!!!  If only I could "just go for it" but alas we are re-financing our house so I'm on "smack down"!  (did I use that term right?)

But yes thats the watch and the beauty of it is that you can switch the band.  And its alot easier to find cheap Michele replica bands butI gotta have thereal watch.


----------



## Jen

THANKS *Neo*! I guess I was expecting it to say curly hair on the bottle, but it does in the description. I'll probably try it! It sure is pricey, but if it really helps it'll be worth it. I hadn't even read the reviews on the Vincent Longo primer, that's interesting! Hopefully it is the spray! Definitely let me know when you find out what it was, thank you!!

Well, I WAS glad I placed my Sephora order - I was just ready and knew everything I wanted and didn't want to take the chance anything would be out of stock later. Well, NOW the Shiseido cotton pads are back in stock! So lucky for you people that didn't already order  ! I figured they wouldn't replenish until the sale was over. Oh well, I hadn't even tried them yet so it isn't that big of a deal. Just a bummer. I suppose not getting the $9.50 item on sale isn't as big of a deal as getting my $48 moisturizer on sale! I _could_ place another order from another e-mail address (I have a few) - the only bummer is that I wouldn't get my points, but that isn't really a big deal, it would probably be barely $50.


----------



## Neo

Oh no *Jen*, I'm so sorry about your Sephora order . I think it's worth placing another order though: I mean, 20% off is so much better than the points! Actually, I never ever use my points, and by now I have a few thousands of them, so I'd happily give you mine, lol. I much prefer the SpaceNK system, where you actually collect points to get money off whatever it is you really buy - most of the stuff you can get with points at Sephora's, I'm just not interested in 

I can't wait for you to try the Oribe Shampoo, and really hope you like it and it does for you what it does for me!!! today I used the color/shine combo, and got a few compliments that my hair looked great, and was really shiny . But it's also a good hair day, as it's nice and dry weather-wise (not that it's going to last, some more rain tomorrow and a drench out expected on Thursday, enough already with all this rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Addie

Hello all! I have so much Accessories Thread reading to do! 

*Jen*, if you try the Oribe, let us know your thoughts as well! I'm tempted, but I'm usually not an expensive shampoo buyer.

Speaking of hair care, did you ladies know Ulta sells the Orofluido spray? I was just walking around, going to sections I never visit, and I found it! I purchased it, of course. It smells like vanilla mixed with some other soft scents. How wonderful! And I'm really noticing it adding a shine to my hair. So nice. I haven't tried it with the Hana Shine Spray yet, but I definitely will.
The Orofluido was $19.99, not including tax. When I search for it on Ulta's website online, though, I don't see it. So I'm not sure if every Ulta has it.

I also tried the Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque. I read some reviews about it and had to try it. I also had a sample of Fekkai's shea butter hair mask. The Fekkai one is nothing to write home about. I'm feeling my hair right now (I used it last night), and I can't really tell a difference. Well, I think my hair may be a bit heavier, but I don't feel like my hair is any more moisturised. It's kind of irritating me.
Now the Macadamia Natural Oil one? Wow. So incredibly smooth and soft! The only problem is it doesn't give me any volume, but my hair doesn't feel heavy with it, it feels refreshed, if that makes sense. I've only used it once, and I still have plenty of my sample left. So we'll see if I'm still in love the next few uses. If you guys are interested, you can buy the sample pack for $4, I believe, at Ulta. 
A word of warning regarding the full-sized tub: You can get it for half the price on Amazon, but there have been a couple of reviews saying the product they received was a fake.  There are a lot of other happy reviews from Amazon-verified purchasers, so I may risk it once I finish my sample packet.

Also, I've been adding to my Sephora order but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I really want to try Illamasqua's blushes. I love that they're matte. None of my blushes are. Has anyone ever tried them before? My Sephora doesn't carry them, so I'm having a hard time deciding. I like to see things in person before I buy. The colours I'm looking at are katie, hussy, tweak and lover.

Also, I'm interested in trying Shiseido's Bio Performance Super Eye Contour Cream. I went back to my sample of the Shiseido Benefiance eye cream and just really do prefer it to the Bobbi Brown one. So I'm using the Shiseido at night and the Bobbi Brown under makeup since I think the Shiseido one is a bit too thick under makeup. I have to be super light-handed with the Shiseido one or I'll get milia. *sigh* My other problem with the Shiseido Benefiance one is that it comes in a tub, and I keep reading that it's such a waste because the antioxidants get destroyed in that type of environment. The Bio Performance one is a pump, and it's getting great reviews, but I haven't tried it before. So I'm hesitating. Anyone tried it before?

*Jen*, sorry to hear that about your Sephora order. They do tend to restock during the sale, but they don't always restock the item you want. And while waiting for one item to come back, you may lose a couple others. I definitely think it's worth the discount without the points (and I do like my free samples), especially since your order will be smaller. Although, I think I did read on Musings of a Muse's blog that when this sale is over, there may be one for VIB members (I don't know if it would be only VIB) that you can use in store.

*Deb*, that watch is so beautiful!

*Cobbie*, I love that amethyst necklace! Please tell us about your experience with the company when you get it.

Okay, and now I'm going to go back and start reading everything I missed!


----------



## Addie

Oh, I forgot to add one more thing:
Have any of you ladies tried the Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Daily face peel? I had a deluxe sample from quite a while ago and decided to give it a try. I went out and bought the full-sized product soon after (the one with the travel packets since I read reviews that for the tub one, the pads can eventually dry out). I don't use it every day, probably 2-3 times a week. It really cleans my face, and I feel like I'm glowing afterwards. There is a bit of heat for my face sometimes, and I've read reviews that some get a stinging sensation. They have sample packets you can buy as well since it is a bit of an investment. It's just a nice little treatment for my face.

Also, how annoying is it that we can only have one Sephora order with the 20% off? I had so many orders last year. I'm having such a hard time deciding on everything for this one order!


----------



## Jen

You know, I never really like most of the stuff I get with my points either! I have gotten some good deluxe samples that have been good for travel, and a couple of 500 point sets that were okay, but not that great. I've already got some items in my cart, so I'll likely order! Although that's interesting about the VIB thing, but I rarely actually ever get to a Sephora. I so much prefer online shopping if I can!!

Speaking of 500 point things I've gotten, one of them was a Dr. Dennis Gross peel of some kind, I'm not sure what kind but Alpha Beta Daily peel sounds right I think, I'll have to check. You're right though, it's pretty good! I kind of forgot about those, thanks for the reminder  !!

I'm not usually an expensive shampoo buyer either, so I'm kind of afraid to venture there. But after hearing *Neo* talk about how it's improved her hair I'm willing to pay for it if it makes that kind of difference. Like a conversation we were having while we were in SpaceNK, my hair and my face are how I present myself to the world, so I don't mind paying a little more if it really makes a big difference!!

ULTA has Orofluido spray?! I have no idea why that surprises me, but it does. Bonus! Great, now I'm going to have to look into this Macadamia Natural Oil Deep Repair Masque too!!


----------



## hudsonam

Re: *Sephora*, I don't even know where to start! Does anyone want to shop for me?!


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> Re: *Sephora*, I don't even know where to start! Does anyone want to shop for me?!


Sure! Just send me your credit card number


----------



## Jen

Okay, question:  Your favorite eye makeup remover?  

GO!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> Okay, question: Your favorite eye makeup remover?
> 
> GO!


Lancome!


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> Lancome!


I KNEW that would be the first answer! I've heard it's the best and it's what I have in my cart - I just really want someone to come on and say they found a cheap one that is better.......(yeah right)


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I KNEW that would be the first answer! I've heard it's the best and it's what I have in my cart - I just really want someone to come on and say they found a cheap one that is better.......(yeah right)


I've only ever gotten it as a free deluxe sample when I've ordered my mascara directly from Lancome, but it is very good.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Okay, question: Your favorite eye makeup remover?
> 
> GO!


MUFE Sens'Eyes - simply fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> MUFE Sens'Eyes - simply fantastic!!!!!!!


Really? At first I was going to say hey, its $3 cheaper - but it's $23 for 3.36 oz ($6.84/oz) and the Lancome is $26 for 4.2 ounces ($6.19 / oz) I should have known you'd manage to find one more expensive   
The reviews for both are fantastic! Honestly compared to the Almay pads I've been using both are probably pretty great!


----------



## Addie

I have a sample of the Lancome one, and I have the full-size Sonia Kashuk makeup remover. I can't tell a difference. I once used one on each eye to compare, and there was no noticeable difference. Sonia Kashuk's is also a dual one, and you can buy it at Target for ... I think $10.


----------



## Jen

Addie said:


> I have a sample of the Lancome one, and I have the full-size Sonia Kashuk makeup remover. I can't tell a difference. I once used one on each eye to compare, and there was no noticeable difference. Sonia Kashuk's is also a dual one, and you can buy it at Target for ... I think $10.


Really?! SEE! That is the kind of answer I was looking for! Thanks Addie!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> Really? At first I was going to say hey, its $3 cheaper - but it's $23 for 3.36 oz ($6.84/oz) and the Lancome is $26 for 4.2 ounces ($6.19 / oz) I should have known you'd manage to find one more expensive
> The reviews for both are fantastic! Honestly compared to the Almay pads I've been using both are probably pretty great!


Sens'Eyes is better than the Almay pads  I also like the clinique one.


----------



## Addie

Jen said:


> Really?! SEE! That is the kind of answer I was looking for! Thanks Addie!


 I think that was my first bargain post. 
If you look on Makeupalley, you can see reviews for it, and many say the same thing. It does leave a residue behind, but I've noticed the Lancome one does as well. It's just some of the oil from the product. You just wash your face afterward, and it's fine.


----------



## cmg.sweet

(I'm gonna try to cross enable here everyone, so watch out!)

Addie!  If you haven't checked the keurig thread lately you should check the link that hudsonam posted today for www.georgehowe.com.  They have the yirgireffe (spelled wrong I'm sure) that you like and their prices seems pretty good too.


----------



## Addie

cmg.sweet said:


> (I'm gonna try to cross enable here everyone, so watch out!)
> 
> Addie! If you haven't checked the keurig thread lately you should check the link that hudsonam posted today for www.georgehowe.com. They have the yirgireffe (spelled wrong I'm sure) that you like and their prices seems pretty good too.


*gasp* You know how much I love that coffee! And it's about the same price as Green Mountain's version. The main difference: you get free shipping with the George Howe one if you buy enough. Love free shipping! My house is currently bursting at the seams with coffee, but I was thinking about placing an order for more in a month. I think I'll give their version a try and compare. Thank you for letting me know!
I checked the thread and saw you ordered some of their coffee. Please let me know how you like their coffee and customer service (if applicable).


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, I'm sure all "good" eye make up removers are pretty equal in the end, just depends on your eyes . I have very sensitive eyes, and can't do that residue stuff, just doesn't agree with me . Sens'Eyes is a gel type thing, very fresh, and feels water based (I'm sure it's not, lol), and my eyes like it, so I'm kind of stuck with that 

*cmg*, phew!!!!! I don't do coffee at home, saved !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hudsonam

Addie said:


> *gasp* You know how much I love that coffee! And it's about the same price as Green Mountain's version. The main difference: you get free shipping with the George Howe one if you buy enough. Love free shipping! My house is currently bursting at the seams with coffee, but I was thinking about placing an order for more in a month. I think I'll give their version a try and compare. Thank you for letting me know!
> I checked the thread and saw you ordered some of their coffee. Please let me know how you like their coffee and customer service (if applicable).


Howe's is great.  It's a family favorite for us and we go to the actual store whenever we are visiting my husband's grandmother. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Addie

hudsonam said:


> Howe's is great.  It's a family favorite for us and we go to the actual store whenever we are visiting my husband's grandmother. I'm sure you won't be disappointed.


You know what this means: I need to drink even more coffee to get through my current supply faster.


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, wow, Ulta carries Orofluido? That's great to know for future reference! I bought 2 bottles from HauteLook so I'm pretty well stocked for now. 
I haven't placed a Sephora order yet, don't even know what I would get. A couple things I was looking at are OOS. Has anyone here ever used the Dior Addict Lip Glow? (I think that's the name). It's a clear balm that self adjusts to "your color". I found another cool thing at Sally Beauty the other day. It's called Mr. Pumice and it was $2.79. I've been using the Ped-Egg and it's been ok, but I found I had to use it every other day or so to keep my feet smooth. I got the 2 toned (lavender & purple) one and use it at the end of my shower while my feet are still wet. To me it's waaay better than the Ped-Egg. Just wanted to share!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ruby296 said:


> *Addie*, wow, Ulta carries Orofluido? That's great to know for future reference! I bought 2 bottles from HauteLook so I'm pretty well stocked for now.
> I haven't placed a Sephora order yet, don't even know what I would get. A couple things I was looking at are OOS. Has anyone here ever used the Dior Addict Lip Glow? (I think that's the name). It's a clear balm that self adjusts to "your color". I found another cool thing at Sally Beauty the other day. It's called Mr. Pumice and it was $2.79. I've been using the Ped-Egg and it's been ok, but I found I had to use it every other day or so to keep my feet smooth. I got the 2 toned (lavendar & purple) one and use it at the end of my shower while my feet are still wet. To me it's waaay better than the Ped-Egg. Jtst wanted to share!!


I love mr. Pumice...just need to remember to use it more!


----------



## Jen

Ruby296 said:


> I haven't placed a Sephora order yet, don't even know what I would get. A couple things I was looking at are OOS. Has anyone here ever used the Dior Addict Lip Glow? (I think that's the name). It's a clear balm that self adjusts to "your color". I found another cool thing at Sally Beauty the other day. It's called Mr. Pumice and it was $2.79. I've been using the Ped-Egg and it's been ok, but I found I had to use it every other day or so to keep my feet smooth. I got the 2 toned (lavendar & purple) one and use it at the end of my shower while my feet are still wet. To me it's waaay better than the Ped-Egg. Jtst wanted to share!!


I LOVE the Dior Addict Lip Glow! But, *Neo* hated it. It really depends on how you like the color it turns your lips. For me it turns it a perfect pink - and I'm a redhead that doesn't do pink - and it's a great lip balm at the same time. But, it did something weird for her and she returned it. It's worth a shot since it can be returned. And thanks for the reminder, I'm adding another one to my 2nd order  - I wish I had your problem, somehow I've already got a bunch of stuff in this 2nd order cart!!! I think I'm going to try *Neo's* eye makeup remover and a Kate Somerville toner too. I have a hard time going without toner, I just love how clean it makes my skin feel - but most are drying and my skin is freaking out right now. That one looks like it's for what my skin problems are!

Does anyone have a toner they use and love?

I'm going to have to keep my eye out for this Mr. Pumice, but I never remember to use those things. I have a Pedi egg that I've only used a few times.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, thanks for your thoughts on the Dior Lip Glow! I've read some reviews on it and some said it turned a shocking shade of fuschia, while others said it was a nice soft, sheer pink. I'm afraid I'll have the same results as Neo, but Sephora's return policy is re-assuring. Glad I could help you w/your cart  I used to use Clinique Clarifying Lotion #1, as I have really dry, sensitive skin. But I haven't bothered w/it for years. I've heard good old Witch Hazel is a good toner and at a dirt cheap price. Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## Neo

LOL *Jen*, I was just going to answer the exact same thing to *Ruby* about the Lip Addict 

I think I'm ready to place my order... They have everything I really wanted/needed, and a couple of things I wanted to try (like the Gyvenchy version of the Dior Lip Addict - I'm not giving up!!!). I think I better place my order right now, before I think of anything else, actually ...

I did want to recommend one more pricey product I have been using regularly since last spring: the Amore Pacific Enzyme Peel. It's now my only exfoliator, and it's amazing!!! It's pricey, but I've been using it religiously once a week for at least 6 months now, and I can't tell that I've used any. It has a dispenser - you turn it upside down and the exact amount for one time comes out. It's a powder, you add a couple of drops of water and scrub your face with your hands with it for one minute. It smells fantastic, and my skin has never been that well exfoliated and super smooth, and in such a gentle way. Simply amazing, and I know I will never even try another exfoliator (mark my words, lol). This is definitely the time to pick it up if you are tempted, with 20% off! And right now they have the full size in this set, for the same price as the same size peel alone!



*Addie*, nice to "see" you ! I was just thinking this morning that we hadn't heard from you in a long while!!! And that goes for you too, *cmg*


----------



## candyisdandy

Jen said:


> I LOVE the Dior Addict Lip Glow! But, *Neo* hated it. It really depends on how you like the color it turns your lips. For me it turns it a perfect pink - and I'm a redhead that doesn't do pink - and it's a great lip balm at the same time. But, it did something weird for her and she returned it. It's worth a shot since it can be returned. And thanks for the reminder, I'm adding another one to my 2nd order  - I wish I had your problem, somehow I've already got a bunch of stuff in this 2nd order cart!!! I think I'm going to try *Neo's* eye makeup remover and a Kate Somerville toner too. I have a hard time going without toner, I just love how clean it makes my skin feel - but most are drying and my skin is freaking out right now. That one looks like it's for what my skin problems are!
> 
> Does anyone have a toner they use and love?
> 
> I'm going to have to keep my eye out for this Mr. Pumice, but I never remember to use those things. I have a Pedi egg that I've only used a few times.


*Jen*, for toner I use Druide's Rice and Chamomile Proteins (alcohol free) toner and love it. It's a pretty natural product, i.e. no parabens or sodium laurel sulfate, and I love the smell. I buy it at Whole Foods for about $15. I also use their cleansing milk with my Mia. As for eye makeup remover (sorry, forgot who asked about one), I used to use Biotherm - the gel one - but then had to find something else when I stopped buying stuff w/ parabens and SLS. I loved it though, and it never left any residue behind. The good news is that I've found two that are way cheaper, and do the job just as well - they just don't feel quite as "nice" as the Biotherm gel. The first is Nivea (but I forget the details as I don't have it right now - it's in a blue bottle) and the other is Neutrogena Oil-Free Eye Make-up Remover. Says it removes even waterproof mascara, but I don't use waterproof, so can't vouch for that. I wear contacts and like all of these (Biotherm, Nivea and Neutrogena) because they don't leave any residue behind.


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> LOL *Jen*, I was just going to answer the exact same thing to *Ruby* about the Lip Addict
> 
> I think I'm ready to place my order... They have everything I really wanted/needed, and a couple of things I wanted to try (like the Gyvenchy version of the Dior Lip Addict - I'm not giving up!!!). I think I better place my order right now, before I think of anything else, actually ...
> 
> I did want to recommend one more pricey product I have been using regularly since last spring: the Amore Pacific Enzyme Peel. It's now my only exfoliator, and it's amazing!!! It's pricey, but I've been using it religiously once a week for at least 6 months now, and I can't tell that I've used any. It has a dispenser - you turn it upside down and the exact amount for one time comes out. It's a powder, you add a couple of drops of water and scrub your face with your hands with it for one minute. It smells fantastic, and my skin has never been that well exfoliated and super smooth, and in such a gentle way. Simply amazing, and I know I will never even try another exfoliator (mark my words, lol). This is definitely the time to pick it up if you are tempted, with 20% off! And right now they have the full size in this set, for the same price as the same size peel alone!


Maybe it's a good thing, but it's not in stock! I have been trying several trying to find the right one, and you know I trust your opinion! I would feel better about the price if I could try the other things in the kit since the enzyme peel itself is the same price as that package - but it's limited edition of course! I added it to my shopping list to see if it ever comes back in stock. Knowing your excellent taste (and my general tendency to almost always agree ) I'd love to try it!

Thanks for that info *candyisdandy*, I do get to Whole Foods every once in awhile so it's worth the shot. I love to try new things that are natural, I've fallen in love with the Korres Quercetin & Oak line.


----------



## Neo

Oh no!!!! Sorry about that *Jen*, I didn't even notice . It's true that the LE is out of stock - hope it's only temporary, as the Amore Pacific line is simply lovely, and it's a great way to get to try some of their products (although I do prefer Purity to the Amore Pacific cleanser - what a relief, considering the price, lol). Still, the best item of the whole box is definitely the Enzyme Peel - I'm pretty sure you will love it, as I can't imagine anybody not loving it 

I've just placed my order, and it's quite a relief: I'm done, and now I don't need to think about it anymore . I did have an issue with my code: it told me I had already used it (really, on what ). So I called in and they kindly processed it for me over the phone.

Now I can concentrate on my list for SpaceNK on Saturday


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, I know. It was completely unexpected to find Orofluido at Ulta. That's what I get for not exploring properly. Using the spray now, I wish I had taken advantage of that Hautelook sale! Hopefully I'll be ready to restock when it comes back to Hautelook.
I'm really interested in the Mr. Pumice. I was actually considering buying the Diamancel Diamond Foot Buffer #11 ($49) from Sephora, but I thought the price was a bit too much for me. And a reviewer on Makeupalley recommended one from Sally Beauty called the Swedish Clover foot file. I was going to stop by Sally some time for that, so I'll check out the Mr. Pumice while I'm there.
Also, I know it's taken me forever, but I wanted to thank you for recommending the tanning lotion! I'm really liking how it's maintaining my current tan. The best part is that I don't have to worry about streaks!

*Neo*, I'm very interested in that AmorePacific. If the set comes back in stock, it may accidentally land in my cart. 
I wonder how it compares to the Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant. They're both exfoliants in the form of powders you add water to. I looked at the ingredients, and the list for Dermalogica is much longer than AmorePacific. I wonder if that's a good or bad thing. The Dermalogica one is $50, so the price difference isn't great enough to warrant me purchasing based on price. And with the 20% off from Sephora, AmorePacific is actually cheaper. Anything else you can add about your experience with the AmorePacific exfoliant?
Also, congratulations on your finalized purchase! I'm still fretting.


----------



## Neo

LOL *Addie* - I'm really kind of relieved that I'm done with Sephora, but I'm also kind of anxious, wondering if I haven't forgotten anything. So there is definitely something to be said for not being done!!! It's just so weird to know that you can only do this once, this year, it feels so final somehow - I think I must have placed 5-6 orders last year, and passed by a store at least a couple of times during the F&F sale 

Interesting, the Dermalogica seems to be for daily use, whereas the AmorePacific is for use once or twice a week only (as per Sephora MUA, and AmorePacific beauticians from both their counter and spa). For me, it works better, as I don't want to exfoliate daily, I'm really happy using my Mia every day, and don't want to do too much (I have combination skin, but with dry patches, so I can't be too harsh or overdo things without irritating my skin, and I'm also prone to redness ). I also LOVE the fresh smell of the AmorePacific, simply divine!!!!! I do have to put in a disclaimer though: I'm an AmorePacific fangirl, and their products are just so good that I'm actually ready to go bankrupt for them . And my skin loves their stuff too! I just indulged and their lip balm is in my Sephora order


----------



## candyisdandy

Jen said:


> Maybe it's a good thing, but it's not in stock! I have been trying several trying to find the right one, and you know I trust your opinion! I would feel better about the price if I could try the other things in the kit since the enzyme peel itself is the same price as that package - but it's limited edition of course! I added it to my shopping list to see if it ever comes back in stock. Knowing your excellent taste (and my general tendency to almost always agree ) I'd love to try it!
> 
> Thanks for that info *candyisdandy*, I do get to Whole Foods every once in awhile so it's worth the shot. I love to try new things that are natural, I've fallen in love with the Korres Quercetin & Oak line.


*Jen*, you're welcome! Let me know if you find it. I use the Korres tinted moisturizer, primer, concealer and lip butters and love them all. I was very sad that the Sephora deal didn't work for Canada or I would have stocked up . I also really like the Tarte Natural Cheek Stain. I'm currently using the "Natural Beauty" colour and it gives my cheeks a nice rosy glow. I find that the gel formulation is working so much better for my aging mature _experienced_ skin than powder blushes. I've also been using an Urban Decay eyeliner that you ladies recommended, and I absolutely love it....thanks! So I could have really done some damage with the Sephora sale!


----------



## Jen

Oh no, it doesn't work in Canada?! How stupid! I actually picked up a lip butter and glaze set randomly in my order, hopefully I like it! That was a spontaneous purchase for sure, I have a thing for lip products! I'm loving the day and night moisturizers, and I'm going to try the mattify lotion for under the day cream. I just love that I can return anything I don't like, so it's easy to try stuff!

*NEO*, you are a bad influence on me! I really want this exfoliator now! I just wish the kit was available, but 20% off _might_ just tempt me into trying it anyway. I'll probably stall on this last order for a few more days at least, maybe there is a slight chance the kit will be back in stock. If those cotton pads go out of stock again in the meantime I will not be happy!

Since you reminded me *Addie* I used one of those Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Daily peels last night, and my skin looks great today! I was worried, my skin has been really weird lately and after I used it my face was pretty red. I just loaded on some moisturizer and this morning all the dry flakes I had going on yesterday are gone! I still have a bunch of them left, thanks again for the reminder!! Perfect timing as I have a really big presentation today. For being such a people person there isn't much I hate more than getting up in front of people to do a presentation! I'm pretty nervous, but it's the end of a long project so I'm really excited for it to be finished.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I just bought this: 

In the last couple days I've also bought this: 

And these: 

And this: 

And these: 

And signed back up to be a Stampin Up demonstrator, and bought some stamps from cleardollarstamps.com, and bought fudge and coffee and a few other things on Etsy...

Please freeze my credit card!


----------



## Jen

Nice work *cmg*!!! Let us know how you like that mattress, lots of people want a Tempurpedic style bed that can't afford it. I have to stay away from Etsy or I'd be totally broke! I'm a funky necklace kind of girl, and it's a dangerous place for that!!


----------



## hudsonam

I just tried to enter my FF code at Sephora.com, and it says it's been used!!!   I know I didn't use it!


----------



## Neo

*Hudsonam*, if you look at my post last night, you will see that the exact same thing happened to me - apparently there was a glitch in the system when they issued the codes on the first day. I just called Sephora, and they processed my order over the phone (the lady I talked to managed to have access to my cart, and it was really an easy and painless process ).

*Jen*, I say wait a bit, but if the AmorePacific LE doesn't come back in stock, go for it! The 20% off is really worth it, and as it's an LE, you never know whether it will come back or not??

I almost got the UD Black Palette, and refrained at the last moment. I'm still not sure whether I'm glad I did or whether I regret it...


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, I know! If I could make unlimited purchases like last year, I definitely would have made one already. I did the same thing you did. Also, seeing the large total at the bottom of my shopping page is making me wince. I know that I bought at least that much last year, but the small purchase here and there just seemed less painful. 
I wish that kit would become available! I keep checking it out.  Well, if you love the whole brand, then the products must be fantastic. Did you receive Sephora's email? With your purchase, if you put in the code VIBCHOICE (for VIB only, of course), you can choose between an AmorePacific sample trio or some perfume set! I wish you could enter more than one code per purchase!

*Candyisdandy*, sorry to hear that it doesn't work in Canada! That's so dumb. Sephora's getting really strict with this F&F sale. It makes me wonder if they'll make even more changes next year.

*Jen*, glad you like those face peels! I'm debating whether to buy some more with this order. I like them, but I don't use them everyday. And I have 20+ left in my box. I have this tendency to stock up on something and then decide later that I actually don't like the product as much or I'll find something better. Either way, I'm usually left with an abundance of product I no longer use. 

*Cmg*, that Mr. Coffee burr grinder looks nice! Yay for a new Kindle! I ordered the Touch and am impatiently waiting for the release date. Whenever I think about getting new headphones, I always look at those JLab ones. Nice purchases! Especially that fudge. Yum!


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> LOL *Jen*, I was just going to answer the exact same thing to *Ruby* about the Lip Addict
> 
> I think I'm ready to place my order... They have everything I really wanted/needed, and a couple of things I wanted to try (like the Gyvenchy version of the Dior Lip Addict - I'm not giving up!!!). I think I better place my order right now, before I think of anything else, actually ...
> 
> I did want to recommend one more pricey product I have been using regularly since last spring: the Amore Pacific Enzyme Peel. It's now my only exfoliator, and it's amazing!!! It's pricey, but I've been using it religiously once a week for at least 6 months now, and I can't tell that I've used any. It has a dispenser - you turn it upside down and the exact amount for one time comes out. It's a powder, you add a couple of drops of water and scrub your face with your hands with it for one minute. It smells fantastic, and my skin has never been that well exfoliated and super smooth, and in such a gentle way. Simply amazing, and I know I will never even try another exfoliator (mark my words, lol). This is definitely the time to pick it up if you are tempted, with 20% off! And right now they have the full size in this set, for the same price as the same size peel alone!
> 
> 
> 
> *Addie*, nice to "see" you ! I was just thinking this morning that we hadn't heard from you in a long while!!! And that goes for you too, *cmg*


Rats. I'm so confused on what to order. I decided for this kit and it's not in stock. Did a search on Sheisedo cotton pads and nothing came up. Can anyone provide a link for me? Any other recommendations you can't live without? Sometimes when I am reading Jen and Neo, I cannot tell what product you are talking about nor where to get it. Don't have an Ulta so I cannot get whatever I wanted there. I have no short term memory left so Unless I reread pages and pages and take notes, I don't retain much from here. But I love reading. What is the current foundation de jour? I am totally out. I love the Bobbi Brown Luminous but am up for suggestions. Can't get that at Sephora anyway.


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> I LOVE the Dior Addict Lip Glow! But, *Neo* hated it. It really depends on how you like the color it turns your lips. For me it turns it a perfect pink - and I'm a redhead that doesn't do pink - and it's a great lip balm at the same time. But, it did something weird for her and she returned it. It's worth a shot since it can be returned. And thanks for the reminder, I'm adding another one to my 2nd order  - I wish I had your problem, somehow I've already got a bunch of stuff in this 2nd order cart!!! I think I'm going to try *Neo's* eye makeup remover and a Kate Somerville toner too. I have a hard time going without toner, I just love how clean it makes my skin feel - but most are drying and my skin is freaking out right now. That one looks like it's for what my skin problems are!
> 
> Does anyone have a toner they use and love?
> 
> I'm going to have to keep my eye out for this Mr. Pumice, but I never remember to use those things. I have a Pedi egg that I've only used a few times.


I hate the lip glow and the Dior lipstick I bought also. They are not good colors on me. they turn and they bleed in the corners. So older women beware. That's a problem I swore I would never have and now I do. Yuck.


----------



## Jen

Addie said:


> *Neo*, I know! If I could make unlimited purchases like last year, I definitely would have made one already. I did the same thing you did. Also, seeing the large total at the bottom of my shopping page is making me wince. I know that I bought at least that much last year, but the small purchase here and there just seemed less painful.
> I wish that kit would become available! I keep checking it out.  Well, if you love the whole brand, then the products must be fantastic. Did you receive Sephora's email? With your purchase, if you put in the code VIBCHOICE (for VIB only, of course), you can choose between an AmorePacific sample trio or some perfume set! I wish you could enter more than one code per purchase!
> 
> *Jen*, glad you like those face peels! I'm debating whether to buy some more with this order. I like them, but I don't use them everyday. And I have 20+ left in my box. I have this tendency to stock up on something and then decide later that I actually don't like the product as much or I'll find something better. Either way, I'm usually left with an abundance of product I no longer use.


I keep looking TOO! How funny about that VIB offer too. Too bad I'm using the 20% discount code instead of that! 
I am also SO guilty of loading up on stuff and changing my mind later! I'm going to hold off and try the AmorePacific instead and see how I like that. I think I still have 5 or 6 of them from my 500 point thing anyway.

*Paula*, the Shiseido pads are these -



I'm still using the Chanel VLA but have added the Vincent Longo water canvas I got with *Neo* at SpaceNK.


----------



## Neo

LOL *Addie*, I got that e-mail too, about the VIB special!!!! But like *Jen*, I prefer 20% off my order (plus, I already have my AmorePacific stuff, and apart from the enzyme peel, Sephora actually doesn't cary the AP line I use, unfortunately - would have loved 20% off that and my Sulwhasoo stuff!!!). But now you guys got me interested in those pads!! But I probably shouldn't be experimenting too much with my skin at this point, and stick with what I know works, until I get things back under control...

*Paula*, I have been using Ellis Faas foundation, and loved it, but my skin didn't seem to love it as I started breaking out like mad - although now I wonder again if it was really the problem... I'm completely lost: I have been super lucky to have been blessed with relative good skin my whole life, just the occasional pimple, and now, for the past few months, it's been acting like crazy. Because the only thing that changed in my routine was the foundation, I figured that must have been it. Changed to Chantecaille Future Skin foundation a couple of weeks ago, and it really seemed to help. But now it's starting again, so I'm really lost  But foundation-wise, I have to say that I do like the Chantecaille a lot  (if maybe not quite as much as the Ellis Faas, but that was really my HG foundation, so everything from now on will be compared to that for me...).


----------



## Jen

That's really strange *Neo*, sorry to hear that. I've never been blessed with great skin, but it has NEVER in my life been as bad as it has been lately. I blame a bad facial I got a few months ago, but it's just awful. Usually my worst problem is the occassional huge breakout, but now the texture of my skin is rougher, I have red, dry patches and bumps too. I haven't really changed anything! I switched to the Korres moisturizer and that has helped for sure, but it's still not right. Weird (but I suppose not surprising ) that we're both having such strange bad skin problems right now.


----------



## hudsonam

Well, I still haven't placed my Sephora order, but I am getting a few goodies in the mail today! Happy Birthday to me!  I got my new purse, which is the Vera Bradley Bowler Satchel from their microfiber collection. I love the Bowler, but didn't want the prints. This is a little different, and I'm not 100% sure if I'll keep it or not, but I have to try loading it up and see how I like it. Here it is - http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Handbags/Bowler-Satchel/1001459/defaultColor/Wine/pc/638/c/0/sc/641/p/1001459.uts

When I get home, I should have my boots that I ordered from HauteLook (I think - I've lost track) and my husband's birthday gift (his b-day is in a few days) which is a new wool coat from J Crew. I love getting stuff!  I also got a few small things at work, so besides being sick, it's been a good day!


----------



## Neo

LOL *Jen*! You won't be surprised but I too, had a bad facial back in June, and from then on everything went downhill (same week I got started on the Ellis Faas foundation, actually). That facial was definitely a catastrophe, and I knew it the moment I walked out of the salon (I'm never going back there, that's for sure!). But I'm thinking that even if it was a bad facial, it can't be that now anymore, not months later??

I'm starting to wonder if it may not be age related, or hormonal (also age related)...


----------



## Jen

REALLY?!  How funny!!  It was my first and maybe unfortunately last due to that experience - but I'm considering getting another one to see if they can help fix what she did!  Definitely not the same place, I got a HORRIBLE massage in the same groupon deal there too.  She tried an extraction I guess, and EVER since then I wake up with little whiteheads around my nose.  I just don't know if it can be a coincidence!  I thought the exact same thing when I walked out of there - I got in my car and looked at the mirror and practically screamed OH MY!  My face was BRIGHT red and has never been the same.  

I guess I'd rather there be a cause to the problem than just age or hormones, but it really could be!  I hope not, I'm so tired of this!


----------



## Addie

*Neo* and *Jen*, yeah, I would much rather have the 20% off as well. I'm still debating the AmorePacific! I want to try Dermalogica's Gentle Cream Exfoliant. Lisa Eldridge raved about it a while back. It's more of a mask-type treatment, but since it's also an exfoliant, I'm wondering if I need to get the AmorePacific. But 20%!
I've been having skin problems for a while as well. My skin used to be pretty good. I used to get compliments on it all the time (and secretly thought they were weird ). Now I realize how lucky I was. This whole year has been terrible for my skin. *sigh* Maybe there's something in the air. 

*Hudsonam*, that Vera Bradley bag is lovely!! I hope you love your boots!


----------



## corkyb

Neo, Thanks for the link and the information on foundation.  Jen and Neo, too much exfoliation can do what you are describing to your skin definitely.  I would stop using the clarisonic (horrors) for a while and see what happens.  Also stop switching products for a while and see what happens.  That can do it also.  Plus I have been told (don't know if it's a sales thing or not) that sticking to one skin care line rather than mixing products up is best for your skin as the ingredients in different produts on your skin at the same time might not agree with each other.

YMMV
Paula


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Paula*! I have thought about it too, but my skincare has been the same for quite a long time now, and all from the same company (I'm mixing 2 compatible lines, as per their recommendation). I only exfoliate once a week - the Clarisonic just cleanses, and doesn't exfoliate, and I have been using that for well over a year now. So why the increased sensitivity all of a sudden? I'm really not sure what's going on - but like *Addie *said, maybe something in the air? I know that quite a few of my friends are experiencing the same thing (and some of them are not into skin care/make-up like me, so that's not it either), so really, what is it  I just wish it would stop though, and I could go back to normal ...


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, did Ulta have any other Orofluido products? I'm going to have to pay better attention to HauteLook's sales! I am really happy w/Mr. Pumice! I'm going to pick up another to keep in my travel bag. I'll also look at the Swedish Clover Foot File too. I'm really glad you like the Hemp self-tanner! I rely on MakeUp Alley for reviews of just about every product I'm considering.

*Corky*, thanks for sharing your thoughts on the Dior lip glow. I think I'm going to pass on it right now. I just found some great new lippies by Revlon called Lip Butters. They're being raved about all over the blogs, but they're hard to find. I found mine at Rite-Aid, they've also been spotted at Bed, Bath & Beyond & Walgreens. They're a good dupe of Clinique's Buttershine lipsticks. I got 2 colors-Sugar Frosting (pale nude pink) & Cotton Candy (sheer pink). Both have very slight shimmer & a faint vanilla scent. They're moisturizing & have good slip.

For my fellow Asian ladies-what do you use on your brows? I've read that MAC Concrete & Copperplate e/s are both good, as well as Clinique Brow Shaper in Charcoaled. I'm currently using Rock & Republic Asphalt e/s. It's good, but I keep thinking there's something better out there! I wish Shu Uemura was still in the US as I know they've got some good pencils. So if anyone has any recs I'm all ears!


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, yes they did, but I barely glanced at the other products. My eyes went straight for the spray.  I always go to makeupalley for products reviews as well.
For my brows, I use Urban Decay's brow box when I want an eyeshadow. I think the one I use is called Brown Sugar? They have two different colours in the box that I'll mix to get my colour. I'm still loving MAC's eyebrow pencil in Linger (twist up). Since Linger has entered my life (I'm currently on my second one), I always reach for it. It gives a really nice, natural look. If I want a heavier brow, I'll follow it up with the UD brow box.
I wish Shu Uemura was still in the US as well! I've heard a lot of great things about their eyebrow pencils.
The one I would avoid: Anastasia's brow pencil (you need to sharpen). It lasts forever, but it takes way too long to deposit colour. And I never found a colour I really liked. They were either too warm or too cool.


----------



## hudsonam

*Ruby*, I'm not Asian, but I bought Smashbox Brow Tech to Go from QVC and I like it a lot. I have very dark eyebrows and I use the brunette. I don't turn it up as much as they show in the picture. I think some people complained about it breaking. I have it so it's just peeking out and sweep it on.
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A199250.desc.smashbox-Brow-Tech-To-Go-Waterproof-Brow-System

So I got my super awesome Donald J Pliner boots from Hautelook today and they are truly awesome, but maybe too big!  I have to try putting an insole in and see if that helps. I ordered an 8 which is usually the smallest I go, so I'm surprised. And they wouldn't work if you have large calves. I'm not even sure if I'll be able to get them over skinny jeans, but they are seriously to die for.  http://www.bluefly.com/Donald-J-Pliner-saddle-distressed-suede-Gusta-boots/cat20452/311381502/detail.fly

*Addie*, I'm not sure if I'm in love with the "bling" on it. :/


----------



## hudsonam

*Cobbie*, today!


----------



## Neo

Oh, happy birthday *Hudsonam*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So cool that you got all your goodies today, nice planning


----------



## hudsonam

Awww, thanks you guys!   

Now if only I could decide what to get from sephora! I can't get foundation unless I get to a Sephora this weekend to try out some things, so I don't know what else to get! I might pick up some OPI I've been eyeing, and maybe a BE Handy Buki brush since DH broke my bottle of perfume on my old one. I already have the giant size Purity from QVC on AD, so I don't need that... Decisions decisions!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I've fallen in love with two products and thought I'd share:

Milani eyeliners - it's the only brand I've tried that actually STAYS on the waterline! It's inexpensive to boot! I get mine at Walgreens.
EcoTools brushes - I've not tried the expensive brands. The most expensive brush I've ever used is the one from either Mally or Bare Minerals. I buy the EcoTools brushes on Amazon and they are the softest brushes I've ever felt, with absolutely zero shedding, and they are really inexpensive to boot!


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, yes now I remember you really like MAC Lingering. I will check that out next time I'm at the counter. Will add the UD brow box to my list as well. And last but not least, thanks for the heads up on avoiding the Anastasia pencil.

*Hudsonam*, thank you for the Smashbox rec! I wonder if Sephora has this....Yay on your new boots! Hope you can figure out a way to make them fit. And *Happy Birthday*!! Hope you're having/had a great day 

*Cobbie*, thanks for the Pedi Pro tool info! Not sure I want to invest that much but I'll look around for sure! I've only gotten one pedi in my life & I hated it. I can't stand having anyone touch my feet. They are very ticklish & sensitive.


----------



## candyisdandy

*Hudsonam*, happy birthday and I LOVE your new boots! Totally jealous that you can wear boots like that. My calves are way too big and wouldn't fit into them even if they were bare, never mind with tights or jeans. Having said that, I did buy two pairs of tall boots on the weekend: Franco Sarto stretchy ones (i.e. the man-made material that looks like shiny leather) and also a pair of Born boots with a heel. I was shocked that I could zip them over my calf, even with my jeggings on.

Have any of you ladies tried Lancome's Cils Booster? This was one of the things I was going to get at Sephora before I realized the promo didn't apply to Canada (still bitter about that). Someone at work told me she uses it and doesn't have to curl her lashes with the curler anymore. But all the reviews indicate that it's more of a conditioning treatment, rather than curling. I figured that someone here would have a definitive answer for sure! I would sure love to ditch my eyelash curler , so any feedback would be most welcome...thanks!


----------



## Addie

*Hudsonam*, oh no, really? They look so pretty in the pictures! I wish I'd picked up a pair at the discounted rate!
That's my main problem with Hautelook (well, aside from the ridiculous shipping price AND long wait). If you buy the wrong size (which I've done more than once), you can usually return it, but you can't exchange it since they don't have a stock of it.
Most importantly: *Happy Birthday!!!*

*H2M*, I've read great things about the Milani eyeliners. I heard they're as good as the UD 24/7 ones. The only downside is they don't have as many colours. I've been meaning to pick up the black one.

*Candyisdandy*, I've read a lot of reviews saying the Lancome Cils Booster is great for adding thickness and length to the lashes under mascara. I was looking at reviews between that and the Clinique one a few days ago. I was having a hard time deciding, so I just gave up.  I remember reading a review saying those mascara bases tend to make lashes lose a bit of curl since they're a bit heavy. But I haven't tried them, so I can't say personally.


----------



## hudsonam

Ooh, I scored a pair of Sorel Mackenzie boots on Amazon for 69.99, after placing an order on Gilt.com for the same boots for a total of $85 with shipping! So I cancelled that order and ordered them on Amazon. Woo hoo! I've been needing a new pair of winter boots, and these look silly, but so comfy. I just hope the size is right.

*Addie*, re: the bling, I'm not sure if you thought I was talking about the boots or the Vera bag, but I was talking about the Vera. I LOVE the DJP boots, but I don't know if I'll keep them or not. For that much money, they really need to be perfect. I hate that I spent $10 on shipping and will have to spend probably that much to send them back though.  But I knew I was taking that chance when I ordered them. I am a shoe whore these days. I got my son a cute pair of Geox from Ruelala.com (I have to unsubscribe from all these deal sites!!!) which also had about a $10 shipping charge, but the price was still so good that I couldn't pass them up. I only hope THEY fit, and that he doesn't find some reason not to like them.  I usually only order shoes from sites with free shipping and free returns, but I can't ignore a great deal.


----------



## Addie

*Hudsonam*, I totally thought you were talking about the boots. I got confused.  I was thinking the metal accents on the boots.
Ah, I went back and looked at the bag. I think the metal accents on it are nice. But they do stand out quite a bit, so I can understand not liking them. Maybe you can do some surgery and remove them yourself?
Regarding the boots, I absolutely understand that. For the price they definitely should be perfect. Buying through Hautelook, you can ship back for free. There is a catch, though. If Hautelook pays the bill to ship it back, you'll get a store credit. If you ship it back on your own money, they'll just return the difference to your card.
I hope your son likes them and that they fit!
Hautelook is the only deal site I've registered to. I've done that on purpose because I think it's too dangerous for me to have that many options!
Buying shoes and clothes through deal sites are kind of a risk, but it's usually worth the effort to maybe get that perfect fit and great price.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Just placed my baby sephora F&F order...had the same code problem as everyone else...


----------



## hudsonam

Hermes bags are up on Ruelala.com today, but the $25,000 one is already sold out.     That's more than my car cost!!!


----------



## Jane917

I need an update. My Morroccan Oil for my hair is almost gone. I thought I would be replacing it with Davines OI, which is what my hairdresser uses, but just discovered the price is prohibitive! What is this Orofluidi stuff and where do I get it? I need a light oil that keeps the end of the day frizz away. I have very thick, wavy hair. I use other products on top of the oil.


----------



## Neo

*Jane*, Orofluido is just a mix of Argan Oil, Linseed Oil and Cyperus Oil. It smells divine and makes hair shiny and super soft. I do think that it helps with frizz too, but between that, my Hana Shine Shield and my shampoos and conditioners, I'm not so sure what does what anymore, lol.

Because you have thick hair, I would go with the oil, and not the spray - it's also cheaper (I've linked to this on Amazon, but if you look, they have many choices to choose from in terms of vendor!) 



I just wanted to report back that I got my Sephora order last night, and tried the Gyvenchy lip/blush thing I bought to see if it worked better for me than the Dior addict, and it's soooo going back! It too turns a horrible color on me (I give up on these things!), but on top of that, it contains something that is supposed to pulp up you lips that hurt like crazy, like a bee sting, even after trying to rinse it off 

The Laura Mercier under-eye brightening powder is fabulous


----------



## hudsonam

*Neo*, please elaborate on the Laura Mercier undereye brightening powder. Link?


----------



## Jen

Oh no *Neo*, that sounds awful!! I love the LM brightening powder too!! It really is the difference between what Dean put on me and what I have done! I just use a really fluffy soft eyeshadow brush.

Happy belated birthday *hudsonam*!!

*Jane*, I like the orifluido and the smell is divine, but I think I'm leaning towards the Josie Maran Argan oil hair serum. My hair is curly although not all that thick, but it tames the frizz and helps define the curls.

I really need to be on smackdown, but I'm placing one more Sephora order and a SpaceNK order tonight. THEN I really have to be cut off for awhile!


----------



## Jen

Oh, here is the link to the Laura Mercier brightening powder we love -

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P109911&categoryId=B70

Still haven't mastered clickable links on the iPad!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> Oh, here is the link to the Laura Mercier brightening powder we love -
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P109911&categoryId=B70
> 
> Still haven't mastered clickable links on the iPad!


Thanks Jen! Are you supposed to wear something specific under it? The Laura Mercier concealer?


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> Thanks Jen! Are you supposed to wear something specific under it? The Laura Mercier concealer?


I don't think so! I use the By Terry concealer I got at SpaceNK. The Laura Mercier concealer is great, I use it for precision concealer - but it may not be so great for under the eye.


----------



## skyblue

I have purchased several winners in the last week. The first is *Peter Thomas Roth Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel*. It leaves my skin polished and super smooth without drying it out. I also love the* First Aid Beauty Facial Radiance pads*. My skin was acting up, and these products have helped restore order. I also love the *smashbox on the go eyebrow pencil*. I had used up my *Dior* pencil and decided to give this one a whirl. 

I am still waiting on my Sephora order.


----------



## ayveebaby

I got these flat black thigh high boots by Jessica Simpson with cool zippers on the side! They look hot and are really comfy, for me it's a win win  http://www.6pm.com/jessica-simpson-katyia-black


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

louiseb said:


> This is my Christmas present for almost everyone in my family this year, including a set for me:
> 
> *Wine Chill Drops*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/skybar-wine-chill-drops/?pkey=cwine-bar-tools%7Cglswinwin


Oh, I love this! What a great gift! I hope they carry it in their stores!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie, if you have dry skin, I don't think you can beat Bobby Brown Extra Line (provided they didn't discontinue it).  I used the Extra eyes and it made a difference.  Not used the moisturizer, but I think they have an oil in that line too.  I'm not sure if they discontinued the one I use and loved.  I think it was called Moisturizing cream.  THey discontinued the cleanser and the toner in that line and I am furious.  Best darned toner I ever used and I hear the new one is just not as good.  The extra line has a tinted moisturizing cream that is for very dry skin, is very dewey, so you would have to like that look, and has more of a foundation look than most tinted moisturizers.  I used it for a while because I love the dewy look but my skin wasn't really dry so it was a bit much.  I am using the Green Science moisturizer by Aveda.  It's a cream and I like it a lot.  I think the Green Science line has something to it in terms of anti aging or replenishing what you need, but it is an expensive line.  I just bought the moisturizer to try the line and it is fabulous and has lasted me six months and is only half gone.  I had a complete green science facial and my face afterward was the best it's ever been.


----------



## ellesu

Love those boots! And the Wine Chill Drops - they might be good Christmas gifts for a couple of people on my list. This summer I saw _red wine wipes_ (or something like that). You used them to wipe any stains off your teeth and lips after drinking red wine. I didn't buy them, but wish I had because whenever I have a sneauxball or some red wines, I look like a clown.

Here's my problem: my makeup turns yellow or gold on me. I think I my skin is olive (sounds silly to ask, but how do you know?) and (living where I do) I almost always have a bit of a tan. I've been buying beige foundations, medium tinted moisturizers. Any suggestions?

Cobbie, my skin is very dry also. I've had better luck lately using a combination of a few drops of Argan oil, Strivectin cream, and Clinique moisturizers (been trying different ones). So far, I haven't had any problems with combining the different brands. My sink has been looking better - more of a glow than greasy. I don't get that tight feeling nearly as much. If you find one product that works, please share!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Corkyb*, thank you for your recommendations. Last March I bought a Limited Edition <the dreaded hook > Bobbi Brown combo that included the Extra Eye Cream (still using and like very much) and a sample of the Extra Moisture Balm SPF 25 which I used until it was gone. I don't remember having problems with my face at the time so I probably didn't appreciate the effects of the Balm. Maybe I should give that another try. I used Philosophy of Hope this morning and it feels good but my skin isn't snakey-scaly today.
> 
> I couldn't find your Aveda Green Science Moisturizer in a tube.


It doesn't come in a tube. If I said tube, I made a mistake. It's a great moisturizer though. It's a cream in a plastic jar type thing. The Extra might be better for really dry skin though. My skin is not really really dry, but it is constantly dehydrated and my cheeks can get red and have skin that looks like it needs sloughing. That is the worst thing I can do to it when it's like that though. I need to hydrate it. I may buy the Green Science again. At the holiday season last year, Aveda had a special order that had all small sizes of the entire Green Science line. MIght be worth waiting til Thanksgiving if you want to try that.


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks *Jen*!

*ayveebaby*, welcome, and great boots! 

My Vera bag and my awesome, kick a&& Donald J Pliner Gusta boots have to go back.  I'm not really sad about the purse, but the boots are freaking awesome. They are just too loose in the heel and a little too big in general. Does anyone want to buy them? They were a ridiculously good deal. I want someone to enjoy them. If you're usually a 7.5-8, they would be a good fit. They're a size 8, but they run big. I'm usually an 8 in Clarks but an 8.5-9 in everything else. I absolutely love them. So sad.


----------



## candyisdandy

*Cobbie*, I mentioned my Druide cleanser recently about something unrelated, but thought I would let you know that this is what I use with my Mia and it's great. It's a cleansing milk, and I find it perfect for my skin, which is starting to get little drier as I get older (43). I follow it w/the Druide toner, and then I use the Body Shop's Nutriganics line, which is geared for 40's-ish skin and I believe is their only line with no parabens, SLS, etc (but if you don't care about that, then you've got even more options). For the Nutriganics I use the serum, followed by the night cream and their eye cream. I've also got their day moisturizer, but I've been using Pur Minerals "Get a Little" lately and love it. A friend of mine recommended it to me (and she was using because her friend used it); it's a self tanner, but works very gradually and doesn't leave any streaks, etc. It doesn't make you look bronze, just glowy, if that makes sense.

Re: the Druide, the best part about it is that not only is it almost 100% organic, but it is very inexpensive, i.e. under $15. Their website is http://www.druide.ca/. I haven't used any of their other products but now that I've just looked at the website, I may order their dandruff shampoo and tonic, as I've had a problem with a flaky scalp lately.

*Ruby*, I haven't got my flat iron yet, but it's on my list for when I go on my annual girls' weekend shopping trip to Buffalo next week. I'm also adding the Laura Mercier skin brightening powder to my list - thanks for all the tips!

*Hudsonam*, bummer about the boots! They were really nice, and I hope you're able to find another pair that you like as much...or maybe even more .


----------



## Ruby296

*H2M*, I love EcoTools brushes too! You cannot beat their prices and they are so soft! I try & buy them when Rite-Aid has them on sale either 50% off or BOGO 50%. I tried the Milani (Liquifeyes?) liner and I have finally come to the realization that I just can't wear eyeliner, no matter what brand.

*Cobbie*, I've got really dry skin & I've been using Maracuja oil (per H2M's excellent recommendation), and my skin loves it. It's all natural & pretty in-expensive as long as you stay away from Tarte (approx $50 for a 1.7 oz bottle). I got an 8 oz bottle from Natural Bliss for less than $30 including shipping.

*Hudsonam*, so sorry you have to return both the bag and boots. That's so disappointing when that happens. Hope you can find really good replacements!

*Candyisdandy*, how was Vegas?? Hope you had fun! Your girls weekend sounds like a good time, too 
I hope you like the flat iron, post your thoughts when you can.


----------



## skyblue

Hi *Cobbie*! I do indeed use my PTR Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel with my Mia. My skin has been misbehaving and I needed to try something different. So far I really like it!


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, yaayyyy, nice shopping !!!!!! I can't wait to hear from you how you like the Chantecaille foundation, but if you went for it, I feel compelled to tell you that I find it works fantastically with the Chantecaille primer (also found online at Nordstrom, sold out pretty much everywhere else and impossible to find in store in NYC):



I haven't even ordered any Hourglass Veil in Sephora F&F haul... In combination with the Chantecaille primer, I find that future skin foundation just gives an incredible glow (not shine, mind you ). It just really smoothes the skin and evens everything out, quite amazing! After having played with it a bit, I've found that not only does a little (and I mean a little) go a long way, but also that the best is to apply you usual skin care, wait a bit (usually I apply body moisturizer during that time), apply the primer, and wait a bit again (I blowdry my hair during that time, with the Hana, maybe 2-3 mn tops), and then apply the foundation. And voila 

I do have to say one thing about the primer though. The first day I applied it, I felt a tingling sensation over my whole face. Not painful or uncomfortable, but weird. The second day, I felt my skin becoming red - no breakout, no irritation or anything, just uniform redness. That night I called the Nordstrom beauty expert to ask if they had heard that before. She said no, but because the primer does have some active ingredient (for the anti-glycation properties of the primer - something about how the skin processes sugar), it may take a bit for my skin to get used to it. She said I could play with it and return at any point in time, as long as more than half was left in the tube. The next day, I took a break and went back to the Hourglass veil. In the afternoon, I still had some redness in the face, but by the time I got home in the evening, my skin was back to normal. The next day I went back to the Chantecaille, and I've been using it everyday since without any problem whatsoever. Go figure  For all I know, it had nothing to do with the Primer, but something in my office. Super weird, but I still wanted to share that.

But I am fast becoming a Chatecaille fan, and have added a couple of pieces to my growing collection in the past couple of days  

Oh, and one added benefit of Future Skin: because the foundation is water based and without oil, it's a breeze washing the BFF 

Oh, and I've also changed Clarisonic brushes and moved from Sensitive to Delicate - I'm very happy with the change, and I'm definitely looking forward to getting the Mia 2 when they get more colors, just to be able to apply a weaker setting in the morning.

*Ayveebaby*, welcome to the coolest thread on KB!!! And congratulations on those gorgeous boots! I wish i could do over the knee, I love the look (but I'm too short )!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Ruby, I'm so glad you are enjoying the passion fruit oil! I'm absolutely loving mine still. I've been using it for MANY months and haven't even used up a 1/3 of the bottle yet. I keep refilling the little dropper bottle that was the sample from Tarte and using that to measure out how much I use each day. I rub the excess into my hands as well. Cobbie, I'm glad you got it...I know you will love it! The only drawback for me is that it doesn't have a wonderful fragrance, but that is actually probably better for us anyway. 

I'm tickled I found another fan of the Eco Tools. I am just crazy about them! They are soooo soft and soooo inexpensive!

As for the Milani Eyeliner, I've got one in blue, black, brown, silver, purple and gold. I couldn't find one in green, so I got their liquid eyeliner in green. It REALLY stays put! Mally and Tarte eyeliners make my eyes itch, so I stay away from them. 

I'm trying a new mascara. It's a super cheap one, but it's gotten good reviews. It's the NYC Skyhigh Lengthening Mascara. It was $1.72 at Wal-mart. I love the way my eyes look (although it did take two coats), but I won't know until the end of the day how well it wears. 

I recently started using Cetaphil cream at night for my arms, hands and (lightly) face. It has helped immensely for the scaly, dry skin on my arms, especially. 

Oh, and I got the delicate brush for my Clarsonic. I like it much better than the one for sensitive skin!

I'm sorry I haven't been participating as often as I used to. I read the boards almost every day, but since I've changed jobs, I just can't afford many luxury items. However I AM contemplating ordering the Comphy sheets. I sent off for swatches yesterday, so we'll see if I decide it's a necessity instead of a luxury!


----------



## corkyb

I am just amazed at folks that can buy a foundation online.  I would never ever be able to do that and get the color right, let alone the texture of the foundation itself.  Neo, are you using the Future Skin?  Where is this SpaceNK store in NYC?  I have not heard of it.  Not that I am up on the latest retail craze at all.  But I may be in NY briefly for a business visit and if it's close enough and I have time to run out, I may have to check out the Chantecaille.  
Thanks


----------



## Neo

*Paula*, I've been using the Future Skin for a few weeks now, and really like it. I like the consistency, how fresh it feels when you apply it, and the way my skin takes to it. It's also probably the best color match I've ever had in a foundation, and just looks super natural while providing medium coverage. I've always kind of wondered whether I have yellow or pink undertones - I would have said yellow, but could also go with pink. Now I know, it's because I'm neutral 

You can find a Chantecaille counter at Bergdoff Goodman too. SpaceNK is in Soho, on Green Street, between Prince and Spring. They also have counters in Bloomingdales, but those don't carry Chantecaille. I wouldn't call SpaceNK the "latest retail craze", lol. Actually, one of the things I like best about it is that it's never full of people, like Sephora is. That's probably because people aren't really aware of its existence, and also because, well, they do expensive and hard to find brands only ...


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, glad to hear you ordered Maracuja Oil! I really hope you like it as much as H2M and I do.

*H2M*, I keep my little sample bottle of Tarte Maracuja in my travel bag but I found the dropper only dispenses about 2 drops at a time. I bought some small dropper bottles at The Container Store to decant into from my big bottle. As far as eyelining goes I'm Asian and have the epicanthal fold in my lid so it just doesnt work. I've even had m/u artists at various counters stumped...I give up!!


----------



## hudsonam

H2M, I use the Cetaphil cream on my face at night. I used to use it on my body too, but I needed a bit more moisturizing so I started using another one whose name totally escapes me now... I'll think of it. 

As for the oils, which ones are good for your face? I want to make sure I don't get one meant for my hair, although I could use that one too. 

I'm trying to put myself on smackdown, but I think I'm going to pick up some Clinique Dramatically Different lotion, some Dior mascara that I've never tried before and maybe some BE Bisque. I don't use their foundation because the bismuth makes me feel dry, but I'd like to get this just as a concealer to use with my Mary Kay. I was looking at other concealers, but it's so hard to choose.


----------



## Ruby296

*Hudsonam*, there are lots of different oils you can use on your face. I've tried many different ones over the years and use a few depending on the season & what my skin needs at that time. I've been using Maracuja for several months & couldn't be happier. I may switch to a lighter oil when spring & summer rolls around. Oils I've used and like include Sweet Almond, Watermelon Seed, Camellia, Grape Seed, Kukui Nut. I've also tried Tamanu, but it's very thick/heavy. I've gotten them from various sites. Mt. Rose Herbs is a good place to read about the oils and order from. I've heard Shea Terra Organics is another good site, but I haven't personally ordered from them yet. Argan oil is great for hair, but I've heard that it makes some break out if used on the face.


----------



## corkyb

Neo, I am neutral also and have always wondered about pink or yellow undertones.  I defintely have redness in my cheeks but that is a bit of rosacea I think.  Are you a fair neutral or a darker neutral?  What color Chantecaille do you use?  Do you remember what color Vita Lumiere you used?


----------



## Neo

*Paula*, I've been matched to the Chantecaille Vanilla. I would describe myself as light to medium most of the year, and a medium in the summer (normal summer, not back from holidays at the beach summer - then I'm just super tan and dark ). I'm definitely not super white. I too have some redness in my skin - not rosacea, just redness from having a sensitive skin. I'm slightly pink every time I use my Clarisonic (even with the delicate brush), and also every time I simply wash my face, no matter what I use of not in terms of wash. It goes away after a little while. I also have more redness in the winter than in the summer, which makes me think that I need more hydration in the winter (which I guess is the case for everybody, lol).

In Vitalumiere, I was matched with a BR30 but don't take that as any indication - I was matched after coming back from holidays, not immediately after, but still with some color, and having tried it again recently, I totally noticed that it was a bit orange and a tad too dark on me, so actually not a perfect match . But close.

LOL *Cobbie*! I think you will be fine with your usual primer. While the Hourglass didn't exactly dry me out (especially not in combination with my beloved Ellis Faas foundation which is super emollient and has an ultra dewy finish - but we know that it may have looked good on me, but didn't agree with me ), it did look that way with the Chantecaille, and I wasn't happy as I definitely prefer a dewy finish (interestingly, as I used to always prefer matte when I was in my 20's - I now find that dewy looks healthier and just like better skin ). I hear you on the wait time between applications. It works for me because I was my hair and apply body moisturizer everyday, so I don't have any actual wait time, just reorganized my order of application of all my products . I don't find the Chantecaille foundation drying, but it's not hydrating either. It's actually pretty neutral on me that way.

I am now officially on smack down until December (apart for my Kindle Touch of course, as that has been preordered since launch day, lol): I just ordered my new iMac . In the end I went for a refurb of the current model (so the May 2011 edition, and the exact same thing you would get in store right now), 21", but the one with the higher tech specs. I got it for the same price as the one with the lower tech spechs. I will have to buy the magic track pad separately, as they can't exchange it for the magic mouse on refurbs, but that's fine - I'll buy it later, with the gift card I'll get for recycling my current (and now useless) MacBook, so it works out well in the end . I will get it by next Saturday, and I'm super excited


----------



## cmg.sweet

Argh, 6pm had to have Dr. Marten's on sale!  I've got some new shoes coming my way


----------



## Neo

Oooh nice *cmg*!!!!! I love my DocMartens!!!! Which ones did you get?


----------



## cmg.sweet

I got 2 pairs:

http://www.6pm.com/product/7924198/color/249492

http://www.6pm.com/dr-martens-clara-penny-loafer-black-buttero

I already have two pairs of low top boots like these (one black, one brown)

http://www.6pm.com/dr-martens-hardwick-st-5-tie-boot-gaucho

And I've worn out two pairs before that I got at the Dr. Marten outlet store in England when I was there in 1998, a pair of the really plain black ones and a pair of funky buckled loafer type.


----------



## Jen

Everyone has been busy I see!! I have been too, which is why I haven't been here. If anyone is interested, *Ulta also has 20% off everything until next saturday, use code 18593. * I just got a few things, including this brush set to keep at the office for my 'touch up' kit if I need to go out after work. I'm kind of excited to see what they're like, the reviews are unbelievable for the price point. These are by the Pixiwoo sisters.

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2229998&productId=xlsImpprod3220069&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80088%20cat80084

(can't get it to picture link, sorry)

I just went ahead and placed my second Sephora order to get it over with (using a different e-mail address) - got a few of the Shiseido cotton pads, *Neo's* MUFE eye makeup remover, a Kate Somerville toner, an extra of the Dior lip glow, and of course *Neo's* AmorePacific enzyme peel. I just couldn't help myself, I really want to try it! I don't think that kit is coming back into stock - at least not by Tuesday when the sale is over anyway.

THEN, I went on over to Nordstrom and (AGAIN *Neo's* fault) got the Chantecaille primer and also a Erno Lazlo beta mask she recommended.

Oh yeah - I also ordered a few Tassis for Christmas presents - they are 20% off through tomorrow if anyone is looking to give them as presents or stock up! I'm going to bunch these with a salux cloth and maybe a Mr. Pumice or something else and give them to my girlfriends at Christmas. I'm always stumped as to what to give them, I think they'll love it!

NOW, I still haven't placed my SpaceNK order, I just can't decide on everything! I do wish I had tried the future skin while we were at the store, I could never find my color online. Oh well, like I need another foundation  !!! But I'm for sure getting the Oribe shampoo, conditioner and masque, the Chantecaille loose powder (all once again the fault of *Neo*, anyone seeing a pattern here  ?), and an extra of the By Terry concealer I love so much. It seems hard to find, so I want to make sure I don't run out.

AFTER that, like my twin, I am on SMACKDOWN until my Kindle Touch ships!

I'm SO jealous of your iMac *Neo*! I want one so bad! Smart to go with the refurb, they're really just as good and if it saves a couple hundred then it's worth it! I've decided I'm going to wait until my Christmas bonus and probable raise at the end of the year, then make it my present to myself - and also help justify it by calling it my 2 year quitting smoking anniversary present! You're about there too, right?


----------



## Neo

LOL *Jen*, nice going!!!!!!

I really think all of your purchases are really reasonable ant make perfect sense ! You are going to love it all 

About the Chantecaille foundation: maybe there is a Chantecaille counter in Nordstrom? As they sell the stuff on line, it would make sense, I think...

For once I'm going to "unable" you : I really don't think you need a By Terry concealer back-up! I've had mine since last May or so, and still not done with it, lol! Plus you can also get it online from Barneys, if SpaceNK ever runs out. So I would definitely hold out on that one, if any.

Thank you, I'm really excited about my new computer!!!! I've been thinking about it for almost a year now, and that's it, the time has come! First I wanted to wait for the new iMac to come out, then Lion, etc. If I don't get it soon, I can start waiting all over again, and again and again and again, lol. And yes, it will be 2 years quitting smocking end November, crazy!!!!! But I can't use that excuse anymore, as I already justified my leather chair purchase with it   

And those Mac refurbs are really a good deal! They even come with the same warranty as the new ones and all. The only thing I don't know, is wether it will come with Ln or not. If not, I know that I qualify for free upgrade, but not sure how that works and if I get an immediate download or if they send me a CD in the mail or what . Guess I'll find out when I get it!


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks *Ruby*! I'm having trouble finding the Maracuja on the Mountain Rose site. I'll keep browsing around.


----------



## corkyb

Neo, I bought a new Mac Book Pro four years ago and they stuck a CD in the box.  But I would guess now, you probably just get a coupon and download it from online


----------



## corkyb

Oh Jees.  I knew I was forgetting something.  I have my shopping cart jam packed over at sephora and I forgot all about it this weekend.  Oh boy, another huge expense...


----------



## luvmy4brats

You guys are evil. Even when I'm not around this thread, there are those of you that sneak into my life and mention things like the comphy sheets.... and remind me that I was going to order some... so now I have a pair of silver blue King Sheets headed my way.... 

And those of you.... you know who you are....


----------



## skyblue

Anyone else get the ad at the bottom of the screen for *Pong* phone cases to protect against radiation? Anyone have this?  Thoughts?


----------



## Guest

Hudsonam, do you mind if I ask why you are returning your bag? Was something wrong with it?  I just ordered the same one, saw your post in this thread and now I'm nervous!


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> LOL *Jen*, nice going!!!!!!
> 
> I really think all of your purchases are really reasonable ant make perfect sense ! You are going to love it all
> 
> About the Chantecaille foundation: maybe there is a Chantecaille counter in Nordstrom? As they sell the stuff on line, it would make sense, I think...
> 
> For once I'm going to "unable" you : I really don't think you need a By Terry concealer back-up! I've had mine since last May or so, and still not done with it, lol! Plus you can also get it online from Barneys, if SpaceNK ever runs out. So I would definitely hold out on that one, if any.


Thanks for the heads up, I kind of find that unbelievable! It seems like even just one pump of it is kind of a lot, and that container isn't very big. They are out of my color anyway, so I guess it doesn't matter! I tried to place my order last night but am having some issues, I sent you a PM about it to see if you know anything about it, it's really weird.

You know, it's almost November so I MAY be only a few weeks away from FINALLY getting my comphy sheets! I'm not holding my breath until they actually ship! That'll be fun since now I'm for sure on smackdown, but I already paid for those sheets so it'll be like a bonus!

Oh, and I'm going to be right next to the Nordstrom tomorrow night, I might just have to pop in and see if they do have a Chantecaille counter! I *may* allow a slight rescind of smackdown if they do


----------



## hudsonam

NYCKindleFan said:


> Hudsonam, do you mind if I ask why you are returning your bag? Was something wrong with it? I just ordered the same one, saw your post in this thread and now I'm nervous!


I got it because I love the bowler but I wanted the plain black, but I didn't love the " bling" that was on this one, and it doesn't open up ad much as the Bowler, but it's a really nice bag. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Jen

It must be that time of year, just FYI to all that *Beauty.com / Drugstore.com (same store) has 20% off right now * - with some exclusions like Bare Escentuals, Nars, etc - but most brands apply including Vincent Longo, Clarisonic etc. I don't think you need a code, it's just added automatically.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, I have an iMac and and I gave my hubby my Macbook that was a couple of years old and bought a new Macbook Pro.  I bought it right at the same time Lion came out but it didn't come with Lion on it.  I was able to download it for free from the app store very easily.  My iMac came with the Magic Mouse but I bought the Trackpad for it and I never use it.  I prefer the mouse because it is much more comfortable.  I use the trackpad all the time on my MBP but there is something about the angle of the Trackpad.  Maybe when you get yours you can give me some tips and encourage me to use it more.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> It must be that time of year, just FYI to all that *Beauty.com / Drugstore.com (same store) has 20% off right now * - with some exclusions like Bare Escentuals, Nars, etc - but most brands apply including Vincent Longo, Clarisonic etc. I don't think you need a code, it's just added automatically.


Oh no!!!!! I don't like the color choice (as it would be white ), but they have the Mia 2, and 20% off, is a really good deal, especially with free shipping... What to do?


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> Neo, I have an iMac and and I gave my hubby my Macbook that was a couple of years old and bought a new Macbook Pro. I bought it right at the same time Lion came out but it didn't come with Lion on it. I was able to download it for free from the app store very easily. My iMac came with the Magic Mouse but I bought the Trackpad for it and I never use it. I prefer the mouse because it is much more comfortable. I use the trackpad all the time on my MBP but there is something about the angle of the Trackpad. Maybe when you get yours you can give me some tips and encourage me to use it more.


Oh, that's interesting, thank you SN! So I shouldn't have any difficulty downloading (and installing) Lion immediately, right? I'm not sure how to access the app store from my computer (see, my old MacBook is still operating with Tiger, hem... I'm telling you, it was time for an upgrade, lol), but I'm sure there will be a step by step explanation, knowing Apple . Do they also mail you a CD or something, in case you need to reinstall? Was it difficult to install, did it take long? Sorry for all the questions, but I basically haven't done a thing on my old MacBook since I first got it in 2006...

The thing is, I want to download and install Lion first thing, before transferring everything, just in case...

And thank you for the feedback on the Magic Trackpad! I will have the magic mouse for a while before I get my giftcard anyway, and if I find that I really like it, I may just keep that one and not go for the Trackpad... I'll have to think about it. Thank you so much for letting me know!


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> Oh no!!!!! I don't like the color choice (as it would be white ), but they have the Mia 2, and 20% off, is a really good deal, especially with free shipping... What to do?


I would wait. Skinstore has 20% off pretty frequently, and they have Clarisonics there. Watch me say that and then they don't have the 20% off when the colors come out......
But wait, I just looked and don't even see the Mia 2 there yet. I don't know!! But, I know you want the red one and you'll be really sad if it comes out and you see the same deal somewhere!!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I would wait. Skinstore has 20% off pretty frequently, and they have Clarisonics there. Watch me say that and then they don't have the 20% off when the colors come out......
> But wait, I just looked and don't even see the Mia 2 there yet. I don't know!! But, I know you want the red one and you'll be really sad if it comes out and you see the same deal somewhere!!


No, you are right! Plus, let's not forget, I'm on smack down anyway . Thank you 

Oh, and here it is, for pre-order: http://www.drugstore.com/clarisonic-mia-2-sonic-skin-cleansing-system-white/qxp380658?catid=182285


----------



## corkyb

Luvmy4brats said:


> You guys are evil. Even when I'm not around this thread, there are those of you that sneak into my life and mention things like the comphy sheets.... and remind me that I was going to order some... so now I have a pair of silver blue King Sheets headed my way....
> 
> And those of you.... you know who you are....


Ruh OH.


----------



## Jen

I just saw this and had to share it's so funny - this is truly for the person that has so much money they just can't figure out what to do with it. Behold, the *$200* CRYSTAL tweezer and holder.



I am shocked to see that there are no reviews  !!


----------



## louiseb

I have the trackpad with my new Mac mini and I am finding it easy to use. I have the magic mouse too, but I haven't even opened it and plan to return. I moved up from a PC so am not completely fluent in Mac, going to a one on one session at the Apple store Saturday morning to get a bit more acclimated.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, the app store will come preinstalled on your Mac but I followed the instructions here:

http://www.apple.com/macosx/uptodate/

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?partNumber=MD202Z/A

Louiseb, you will have to tell us all the tips and tricks you learn at the session. I've had a Mac for several years now but I never attended a class and I'm sure there's a lot I don't know.

I was going to order something(s) from Sephora, but I got so far behind with all the posts that I have no idea what it was that I so desperately needed!!!


----------



## Jen

Jen said:


> It must be that time of year, just FYI to all that *Beauty.com / Drugstore.com (same store) has 20% off right now * - with some exclusions like Bare Escentuals, Nars, etc - but most brands apply including Vincent Longo, Clarisonic etc. I don't think you need a code, it's just added automatically.


I just discovered something I want to share - I opened the site at home and it said nothing about the 20%, so searched for it - go to *www.beauty.com/20%off* or search for it, it will pop up and apply to your cart.


----------



## skyblue

I received my VIB 20% discount in the mail today, along with my F&F order.

I haven't updated my iMac to Lion yet.  I still like Snow Leopard, and I love my Magic Mouse!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> I received my VIB 20% discount in the mail today, along with my F&F order.
> 
> I haven't updated my iMac to Lion yet. I still like Snow Leopard, and I love my Magic Mouse!


I got mine too. I laughed at myself because I used my work e-mail address to place another order, but that's okay, it's the same stuff I would have bought anyway so it's not a big deal. I don't think I'll be getting anything else either!


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, I use Maracuja twice daily. AM, under LG BalanceNBrighten & PM after cleansing.

*Hudsonam* I got an 8 oz bottle from Natural Bliss for under $30, including shipping. They shipped it quickly and I will order from them again. But the big bottle will last quite a while. I decant into amber glass dropper vial & keep the bottle in the fridge. Hope that helps!


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> Neo, the app store will come preinstalled on your Mac but I followed the instructions here:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/macosx/uptodate/
> 
> http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore?partNumber=MD202Z/A
> 
> Louiseb, you will have to tell us all the tips and tricks you learn at the session. I've had a Mac for several years now but I never attended a class and I'm sure there's a lot I don't know.
> 
> I was going to order something(s) from Sephora, but I got so far behind with all the posts that I have no idea what it was that I so desperately needed!!!


Thank you so much *SN*, I really appreciate it, and it's totally reassuring to know that I have the links here . Unfortunately, I got my shipping notice last nice, and am thoroughly annoyed: when I ordered, the estimated delivery date was 5 November, which was perfect to have the week-end to set up, update, connect with my iPhone and iPad, update those, etc., especially as I have Monday off. Now it says that it will be delivered on Monday, end of day . I'm not excited to have to spend all week doing all that stuff in the evening after work, without any available tech support should anything go wrong . The only good thing that came out of this, is that Apple is sending me some free speakers to make up for it (I would have preferred the Magic Track Pad, but didn't dare ask for it, and also, sometimes it's better to get for free something you will use but would never have bought yourself ). Anyway, so that's that...

*Louiseb*, thank you for your feedback on the track pad, and *skyblue *for yours on the magic mouse! Guess I will have to get both and decide which one I like based on usage, as opinions seem to differ here 

*Jen*, *Hudsonam*, I didn't get my Sephora VIB discount . Not that I intend to use it anyway, as I'm on smackdown...   

*Jen*, those tweezers are crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, I couldn't get that Beauty.com link to work, and I tried googling it and didn't find anything. But that's Ok, I got what I wanted from Sephora. I ended up ordering a Delicate Mia brush head, a Dior (?)mascara (one of the ones that comes up near the top when you search by top sellers) and a tube of the Clinique Dramatically Different lotion. I wanted the bottle, but by the time I went to check out, it was out of stock. I figured since I haven't used it in about 15 years, I'll start with the small size and see if I even like it.

*Ruby*, thank you! I ended up ordering argan oil from that Shea site (I forget the name off the top of my head). I couldn't find the maracuja anywhere. I even tried looking for passionflower oil, but the only thing I kept finding was the Tarte brand. Thanks again for the site recs and the info! I hope it will help my skin. It's been so patchy and dry lately. Something I've dealt with forever, actually, but I'm hoping this will be the solution.

*Neo*, I didn't get the VIB either.


----------



## Neo

Ooops, sorry *Hudsonam*, it seems that it was *skyblue *who got it!

Nice haul from Sephora, can't wait to hear back from you how you like everything . I have to say that I like the Clarisonic delicate brush much better than the sensitive (and so does my skin!), and I can't believe I waited so long to try, lol


----------



## Jen

AND you have Monday off too *Neo*?! That is even worse that it will show up at the end of 3 days off! Big fat bummer, but free speakers are a bonus! I love my soundsticks I inherited from my husband, I'm sure they'll be good!



hudsonam said:


> *Jen*, I couldn't get that Beauty.com link to work, and I tried googling it and didn't find anything. But that's Ok, I got what I wanted from Sephora. I ended up ordering a Delicate Mia brush head, a Dior (?)mascara (one of the ones that comes up near the top when you search by top sellers) and a tube of the Clinique Dramatically Different lotion. I wanted the bottle, but by the time I went to check out, it was out of stock. I figured since I haven't used it in about 15 years, I'll start with the small size and see if I even like it.


.

Sorry about that! You're right, it doesn't work. If you go to google and type in beauty.com 20 it should be the first result 'sponsored' link. How odd!!! I'm not even sure how I discovered it, I was going to buy something on there anyway and it just popped up in my cart.



hudsonam said:


> *Neo*, I didn't get the VIB either.


It just came in the mail yesterday, keep an eye out!


----------



## hudsonam

Hautelook.com has Laura Geller today! Did someone say the Balance and Brighten is good? Is that the foundation that comes in a compact in either light or medium? At least, that's what shades they have there. Is the light super light?


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> Hautelook.com has Laura Geller today! Did someone say the Balance and Brighten is good? Is that the foundation that comes in a compact in either light or medium? At least, that's what shades they have there. Is the light super light?


Yes they do! AND...I officially suck at smackdown. I've wanted to try the balance and brighten blush (even though I JUST ordered some blush on beauty.com  ) - but what a great price AND it comes with that great retractable brush! I bought it. And _maybe_ the contour with brush kit as well. Hard to beat 40% off, at $21 each that's a steal!! 
OOPS 

I have heard people really love the balance and brighten foundation too, I've never tried that.

Seriously. I now need to stay away from here and apparently my e-mail!!!


----------



## Neo

You guys are soooo bad!!!! I'm totally tempted by the Glow Box - thankfully only that, but I'm on smackdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## louiseb

I just ordered this to charge my Mac keyboard and track pad, very cool. They have a cool product for the magic mouse too

http://www.mobeetechnology.com/products/the-magic-bar.html


----------



## Neo

louiseb said:


> I just ordered this to charge my Mac keyboard and track pad, very cool. They have a cool product for the magic mouse too
> 
> http://www.mobeetechnology.com/products/the-magic-bar.html


Oh wow, that looks very cool! I resisted the Laura Geller sale, but may not be able to resist this one, lol! How often do you find you change your batteries in your keyboard?


----------



## hudsonam

I had to close the Laura Geller sale and tell myself “No.” LOL! And close all the other discount sites I had open.

I did buy some maracuja/passion fruit oil and some body butter from Mynaturalbliss.com.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Hudsonam: 
This is the site from which I purchased my maracuja oil:
http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/product.asp?product_id=OILMARACUJA&searchflag=1


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Well, nevermind! I should have read the other posts before I posted! D'oh.


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, yay for your new Mac! And boo for not getting it until late Monday! I'm happy to hear they are giving you some speakers.
I'm thinking about getting the magic mouse for mom. When she got her computer, it was right before it came out, so she has the previous mouse. The problem with it is the little roller ball will get stuck sometimes (dust collecting), and I'll have to routinely clean it for her. It would be so nice to not have to do that anymore.

I didn't get a VIB coupon in the mail either. I hope it gets here! I really want to try the Shiseido Bio Performance eye cream (the one in the pump), but it was out of stock online. Probably a good thing, though, since I should try a sample first.
And I finally placed my Sephora order. Everything I wanted was in stock except for the eye cream.
I decided to buy another set of the Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta peels (the individually wrapped ones) instead of the AmorePacific. I just really like how the peel makes my skin look. I still have half my box left, but it's too expensive not to take advantage of the discount! 
Also, I just bought Dermalogica's exfoliating mask stuff on Amazon, so I want to give that a try first. BUT I will be waiting to hear your thoughts on the AmorePacific, *Jen*! If the raves continue and I don't love the Dermalogica one, I'll probably get it even without the discount.


----------



## Jen

You never know who else is looking for it *Hippie*! When in doubt, post! I'd be willing to bet we have tons of people that look here all the time that don't post that might appreciate it 

So, I'm totally on smackdown even though I caved on the Laura Geller Hautelook - but I've been keeping my eye open for the right Kindle Touch case. I think I'm the only person out there that doesn't love the Oberon - I mean I LOVE them, I have a journal and love it - but for me it's just too bulky for a kindle cover. The reason I'm buying the touch is that I want to have it with me all the time. I really want a sleeve, as I mostly like to read my kindle naked - but the Amazon ones are BO-RING! I was just on Etsy, wow they have a bunch! This is my favorite so far -



I'm going to keep waiting to see who else comes out with sleeves, but I may end up with this one! Plus, it's not like $25 is all that bad


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, that sleeve is gorgeous!!!!! and the price more than reasonable ! I, like Hudsonam, have managed to close that HauteLook Laura Geller window without any damage, phew!

Still, I too want my Sephora VIB coupon . Is it only for in store use, or also online?

*Addie*, nice going, and yayy on placing your Sephora order!!!! Let us know what you think of the Dermalogica stuff, I would be curious (not that I think I would get it, as i really do love the Amore Pacific one, and can't wait for *Jen *to get it and tell us what she thinks ).

I am, however, intrigued by the Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta peels. Do you use them daily, or only once a week? Once a day, or twice? Do you apply your moisturizer on top of it, after, or does it take the place of it? *Jen*, you liked them too, right? all those questions from someone on smackdown, waiting for her VIB coupon ...


----------



## hudsonam

*H2M*, that's Ok! I am always happy to get more site recommendations.


----------



## Jen

The VIB coupon says both in store and online. I do like the Alpha Beta peels, I'm curious to see how they compare to the AmorePacific. They are called 'daily' peels, but I've only ever done it once at a time. I only had 10 of them to start with, and I've gone through I think 5 of them, but they definitely do good things for your skin! I thought about getting more, but now that I have the VIB coupon I'll wait and report back on how they compare!

*Neo*, we are both pretty bad at smackdown - big surprise  !!!!


----------



## Asphodel

Hi all. 

I tried to stay away while I was on smackdown to avoid the temptation, but smackdown is over now that we've sold our old house and moved into our new one. I'm still on a budget, though, since we've started the process of adopting and we'll have some expenses associated with that. 

I think I'm too far behind to get caught up on what everyone's been buying lately so I'm going to start fresh from here. 

I did want to share that I celebrated the end of my smackdown with a trip to Sephora for Hourglass Veil, which I've wanted forever. I absolutely adore it. I also got a new tinted moisturizer that I really like. It's the most moisturizing one I've ever used (usually I find the consistency is more like foundation than moisturizer and isn't hydrating enough for my dry areas). It's Sarah McNamara's Miracle Skin Transformer.

I did lose the charger for my Clarisonic in the move, sadly. Does anyone know if it is possible to get just a replacement charger?


----------



## Addie

Good news regarding the F&F Sale for VIB members! Temptalia has a post saying you should receive a postcard in the mail which would allow you to physically shop and get the 20% off. But you can also shop online and use the code VIBDREAM. The sale is from November 10-14. I'm not sure if you can use it more than once, though.

*Jen*, that sleeve is so pretty!

*Neo*, it was such a relief to place the order. And of course as soon as I placed my order, I noticed the VIB coupon code. 
I didn't get the Dermalogica one that is like the AmorePacific one (powder). The Dermalogica one I got is a mask you use once or twice a week. Lisa Eldridge raved about it, so I'm really curious. But the idea behind the two is the same, I think. They both exfoliate gently. So it's probably overkill to have both. I'm really getting into skin care lately, though, so I may not completely understand the meaning of the word overkill.  

You can use the peels daily. They're gentle enough for that, but I find it a bit unnecessary. I'll use it at least once a week; I really just use them whenever I think my face is in need (when it's looking a bit dull and blocked). I think I'm pretty good at cleaning my skin. I wash my face at least twice at night (when I have makeup; without, I'll wash once) and then use my Clarisonic. But when I use the peels, I'll sometimes notice just dead skin and whatever else on the pads. It's really gross, but I can't stop staring. 

You can definitely apply moisturizer on top once it has dried. It's not a moisturizer. In fact, it may dry the skin a bit. I don't apply moisturizer afterwards and don't notice any drying from it, though. The only thing it says is to not apply any alcohol-containing products afterwards. I apply mine at night, but I know it's perfectly fine to use during the day. I would definitely apply a sunscreen if you use it during the day, though, because I believe some of the ingredients will make your skin more sensitive to the sun (pigmentation being the main issue).

I have noticed that sometimes I'll get a tingling sensation and a warming sensation from them. It's not painful at all for me, but I thought I should mention it.

I use the ones in the packets (for travel) because I've read the ones in the jars can dry out. I've also read, though, that if you keep the foil on the jar, it'll prevent that. To save on product since they're pricey, I've also read you can cut the pads in half, put the non-used parts in a baggy and use it the next day. I tried it, but I didn't care for it. I felt I wasn't getting enough product on my face.

What I do is take step 1 out of the packet, keep it completely folded and rub one of the sides all over my face in small circular motions. Then I'll fold it over making the inside the outside (so it's the same sized square) and rub all over my face. Then I'll completely unfold the pad and rub the clean side all over my neck until it's dry. I wait 5-15 minutes and then repeat with step 2.

If you want to give them a try but don't want to pay that much if you're not sure they're worth it, they do sell samples.
Also, I've noticed that Amazon sells the extra-strength version in the jars (no packets for the extra-strength). They're cheaper than Sephora even with the 20% off. I may give those a try after I use up my individually-packaged ones.

*Asphodel*, welcome back! And congratulations on selling your house and moving into your new one! I just checked online at the Clarisonic website, and they do sell the chargers: http://www.clarisonic.com/shop/accessories/replacement_chargers_for_face_cleansers/sonic_skin_cleansing_system_mia_chargers.php?sku1=25071
It's $25. If you shop around online, it may be possible to find a cheaper one or maybe at least a coupon.


----------



## louiseb

Neo said:


> Oh wow, that looks very cool! I resisted the Laura Geller sale, but may not be able to resist this one, lol! How often do you find you change your batteries in your keyboard?


Since I just got Mac a couple of weeks ago the batteries are still going strong. I use rechargeable batteries so did pause before I ordered this (do I REALLY need it?) but decided I had to have it. I got the extra battery pack so will use it for the keyboard and the track pad


----------



## Addie

Has anyone tried anything from the brand Koh Gen Do? I've been hearing more and more about it, especially since Sephora is carrying a limited number of items from them now. I'm really interested in their Cleansing Spa Water (kind of sounds like Bioderma but better), their aqua foundation (glass jar with pump) and their primers. Both primers have a review mentioning the Hourglass primer. One loves it more than the Hourglass and another uses it and the Hourglass interchangeably. Ooh. I'm even liking their face powder. It contains hyaluronic acid. I wish my physical Sephora carried their products.


----------



## Asphodel

*Addie* - Thanks! I'll have to see if I can turn up a better deal. 

I've never heard of Koh Gen Do but it sounds interesting! I can't imagine any primer being better than Hourglass Veil, so if it's been compared to that it must be really fab.


----------



## Ruby296

*hudsonam*, glad to hear you've got Argan oil on the way. I ordered my maracuja from www.naturalbliss.com I'm sorry I didn't give you the link before 

*Jen* and *Hudsonam*, I use Laura Geller Balance N Brighten and really like it. It's pretty light, coverage wise. It's a liquid that contains 8 (I think) different pigments that is baked for 24 hrs so I just use a fluffy kabuki and kind of brush it on. It's not the same as BE or other loose minerals though. It evens up my skin & blurs little imperfections but it doesn't cover up scars or anything. I use concealer on spots where I need it. I wear fair in the BnB in the winter time & regular in summer. Each one is different. Fair tends to run more yellow. I first ordered regular but it was too dark & a bit "muddy" on me. I'm a MAC NC30 for reference. I also love the sugar free blush (raspberry & boysenberry). They are matte & give a really nice glow to the cheeks. I have both but noticed raspberry was on the HauteLook sale.

*Addie*, I've heard of Ken Gen Do but have never used anything from this line. The Beauty Look Book has some great reviews of foundation and maybe primer, but I can't remember. 
*Asphodel*, didn't mean to omit replying to you but sometimes it's hard writing on small iPhone screen...Anyway, it's great to see you back here! Congratulations on selling your old home & moving into your new one. I'm trying to sell my house & the market is very depressing here. Just talked to my realtor today & she wants to drop the price another 10K. Also, wonderful news about your adoption process! Are you adopting domestically or internationally?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo said:


> Oh wow, that looks very cool! I resisted the Laura Geller sale, but may not be able to resist this one, lol! How often do you find you change your batteries in your keyboard?


I hardly ever change my batteries in my keyboard, trackpad or mouse. They last for a long time....months.


----------



## corkyb

Just placed my online order for the F&F sale with the coupon someone posted and it worked fine for me.  Uggh.  Might have saved me a lot of money if it didn't.  Seeing that bottom line really hurt and I'm sure there are many more things I want and need.


----------



## Jen

Just a reminder to all non-VIB folks, I think today is the last day for your 20% off code to work. I used another one of those Alpha Beta Daily face peels last night and thought to myself that maybe I should have bought more, they are pretty wonderful. Someone mentioned that the extra strength is cheaper on Amazon - and, well, so are the other kinds. I'd prefer the individual packages, which are $80 at Sephora for the 30 day supply ($64 with 20% off) - but Amazon has the 60 day supply in the jars for $83.06 and is eligible for Prime (it's $128 on Sephora, $102.40 with 20% off)! I think this is just way smarter of a deal *if* I'm going to stock up. I'm not pulling the trigger yet or anything (smackdown, and wanting to see what the AmorePacific is like first) but I wanted to let you all know in case you were thinking of ordering these!!


----------



## hudsonam

Aww, man! I wanted these boots forever, and now that I have three pairs of rain boots, they are on sale. I really could use a black pair though... (My husband might have me committed if I buy another pair of rain boots...)

http://www.planetshoes.com/item/earth-elite-vegan/5553/571?source=em110211_earthdc&utm_source=StrongMail&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=2802&utm_term=110211_earthdc&[email protected]


----------



## Neo

*Addie*, thank you so much for the detailed description of the peels! This is very helpful - I don't think I could keep it up as an everyday thing, as it does add time to evening (or morning!) routines, and mine are starting to become ridiculously long 

*SN*, thank you for that precision on lifetime of battery powered Mac thingies! I think I will manage to refrain buying those awesome looking chargers for a while and just use batteries at first and see were it takes me. Come to think of it, I don't think I've changed my mouse batteries that often either, even when my MacBook was my work computer and was on it 10-13 hours a day!

*Jen*, thank you for the Amazon link to the peels and for the research! I've saved them to my wish list, for future possible purchase - it's really cool that they are all Prime eligible and cheaper than the Sephora ones even on sale . Definitely very supportive of my smackdown (so far so good, but it's only been 2 days of full restraint, and I have a full month to go, hem...)


----------



## Asphodel

*Ruby* - Thank you! We've just gotten started but we are planning to adopt internationally - from China.

Sorry to hear that the market is poor in your area. Good luck! I hope you are able to sell your house soon. We ended up having to take less than we wanted for our house, but fortunately we were able to make up the difference by making a good deal on the new place.


----------



## Addie

*Asphodel*, you're welcome! The Hourglass Veil is really great, and the fact that it's mentioned in the reviews makes me want to try Koh Gen Do all the more!
How exciting and wonderful! I hope the adoption goes smoothly for you!

*Ruby*, thank you! I'll do a search on there and check.
Sorry to hear you're still having difficulty selling your house! How frustrating that you have to lower the price again. Fingers remain crossed for you that you're able to sell it soon!

*Paula*, I felt the same way when I was adding things to my cart. That 20% discount always makes me buy things I normally wouldn't because how can I resist such a great deal? 

*Jen*, thank you for the link! I had looked for the regular Alpha Beta peels on Amazon a while back but hadn't been able to find them at a good discount. They even have the individually packaged ones for cheaper than Sephora+discount! I think I'll return those to Sephora unopened and purchase from Amazon instead. I may even give the tub ones a try.

*Hudsonam*, I think rain boots are so cute, but I never really have a need to wear them. I'm in love with some Kate Spade rain boots, kept putting them off and now the colour I want is gone. So I say learn from my experience and buy them! 

*Neo*, of course! I may have gone a little long.  I know what you mean. According to the directions, you're actually supposed to wait 2 minutes (I'm pretty sure) between Step 1 and Step 2. But after Step 1, I go watch TV or something, and by the time I realize I need to apply Step 2, it's been 15 minutes. So it probably takes me longer to do the steps than the average person. Also, doing it everyday just seems unnecessarily expensive.
*Jen* will be our tester because she'll have tried both the pads and the AmorePacific.


----------



## Neo

LOL *Addie*, and yay for *Jen *being our ultimate tester !!!! although I'm not sure the 2 products are comparable or mutually exclusive


----------



## Neo

Oh, and *Asphodel*, I'm sorry I haven't done so yet (been posting in between doing other things, so don't have my full mind on it ), but I too wanted to congratulate you on your house, end of smackdown, and on the upcoming adoption!!! How exciting, and I imagine that it will be also quite emotionally taxing at times. I hope things go easily, fast, and smoothly for you, and that you will soon be able to hold your daughter in your arms


----------



## Addie

Neo said:


> Although I'm not sure the 2 products are comparable or mutually exclusive


This is what I'm afraid of.


----------



## Neo

Addie said:


> This is what I'm afraid of.


Tell me about it !!!!

I finally got my Sephora VIB sale card in the mail today ! But I'm on serious smackdown ...


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> Oh, and *Asphodel*, I'm sorry I haven't done so yet (been posting in between doing other things, so don't have my full mind on it ), but I too wanted to congratulate you on your house, end of smackdown, and on the upcoming adoption!!! How exciting, and I imagine that it will be also quite emotionally taxing at times. I hope things go easily, fast, and smoothly for you, and that you will soon be able to hold your daughter in your arms


DITTO to all of that *Asphodel*! How exciting, I'm so happy for you! For sure keep us posted on your progress, we'll all keep our fingers crossed for you!


Neo said:


> LOL *Addie*, and yay for *Jen *being our ultimate tester !!!! although I'm not sure the 2 products are comparable or mutually exclusive


My pleasure  I should get it tomorrow, and will for sure be using it! I'll be sure to give a full report! I'm really excited to try the cotton pads, toner and makeup remover too!

Also, I very much dislike smackdown


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Also, I very much dislike smackdown


Tell me about it - day 3 and I'm already going nuts, lol


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo said:


> Tell me about it !!!!
> 
> I finally got my Sephora VIB sale card in the mail today ! But I'm on serious smackdown ...


I still din't have mine. Was hoping to shop in storebut it may have to be online after all


----------



## Ruby296

*Asphodel*, I'm *SO* excited for you about your adoption from China!! I adopted my 2 daughters from China so if you have any questions along the way I can hopefully help you out. Have you chosen your agency yet? Are you on the yahoo listserve APC? (adoptive parents China) It was a great resource for me during the paperchase and then the wait for referral.

*Addie*, thanks for the good wishes on the house. Unfortunately we are heading into holiday time and the very long winter here in the NE. It's the worst time to try and sell. So I guess we will be here till at least the spring of 2012.


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> Oh, and *Asphodel*, I'm sorry I haven't done so yet (been posting in between doing other things, so don't have my full mind on it ), but I too wanted to congratulate you on your house, end of smackdown, and on the upcoming adoption!!! How exciting, and I imagine that it will be also quite emotionally taxing at times. I hope things go easily, fast, and smoothly for you, and that you will soon be able to hold your daughter in your arms


I will ditto this as well.  My two nieces were adopted from China and they are beautiful teenagers now.  Seems like just yesterday the older one was just a toddler at my wedding. I know it will be such a joy for you and your family. Good luck with the process! And congrats on the house!


----------



## Asphodel

Thanks for the good wishes, *Addie*, *Neo*, *Jen*, and *hudsonam*!

*Ruby* - Thank you! We have signed with two agencies - one Hague-accredited agency in-state to do our homestudy, and a placement agency that is out-of-state. We are paperchasing right now and I'm hoping we can start our homestudy visits before the end of the year. 

I haven't joined any Yahoo groups, but I do visit the forums at ChinaAdoptTalk.com and there's a wealth of good information there.


----------



## corkyb

Huuuhhhh.  Did you buy that LV ipad cover Cobbie?  Love it.
I need to buy  a shredder. Not very exciting.
Esphodel, congratulations on your intended adoption.  I hope it works out quickly for you.  
Ruby, I can't imagine selling a home in upstate NY this winter.
Also, received my VIB coupon in the mail today.  Must not spend that amount again.


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> I've received all of my products - Chantecaille foundation and powder, BB moisturizer, Armani concealer, Laura Mercier Brightening Powder, Oribe Products (Shampoo for Moisture & Control, Conditioner for Moisture & Control, Ultra Rich Shampoo, Ultra Rich Conditioner, and Curl By Definition Creme) - and haven't tried any of them, yet.  At least, I know where they are. Hmmm....wonder who is to blame for all of this?  And probably will thank immensely.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that got sucked in by *Neo's* influence! I got the moisture control shampoo and conditioner too (although I don't even think my order has even shipped yet  ) but decided to wait to try the curl cream until I go through some of my insane collection of backups of my Hercut! I bought 6 more with the 20% discount, and I'm totally happy with it so maybe I'll try that when I run out. I go through about one a month. Anyway, let me know how you like that, and also the Chantecaille foundation. I really want to try it, but for the color match I'm just going to have to wait until I run into a counter somewhere.....hopefully back in NYC very soon  (I really want to go back already!)

Although....speaking of foundation I have a confession. I really just ran in to Macy's to return something last night - which is what I should be doing on smackdown - until I walked past the Chanel counter. The same woman that I bought the Vitalumiere was there and actually recognized me! I guess I'm kind of unique looking, but anyway - I told her that I loved it but thought I got a bit shiny and just haven't been able to find the right powder to set it and make it not get shiny after a few hours. Well, long story short she talked me into trying the Perfection Lumiere - and wow - I really fell in love. I had to buy it, and I tried it today - it's pretty awesome. I touched up with powder at lunch (and I take a late one, 1:30) but it still wasn't as bad as it normally is by 10:00 am. And it's insanely natural looking. I should mention that I don't have great skin so a little more coverage is what I need, but I hate the made up look and this stuff is so exactly what I wanted! 
So, I SUCK at smackdown! But, I'm great at justifing - the sweater I returned was pretty much the same cost, so technically it was an exchange   

I got my Sephora order today (#2) and will be washing my face here in a little bit, and will be using the Amore Pacific - I'm excited! I'll report back!


----------



## Jen

Well after I mentioned it I had to go try it! I have to say, the Amore Pacific isn't what I thought it would be at all - I have no idea why I thought it would be a grainy kind of exfoliant, but it's not at all. It's actually very smooth, I was surprised! So very good for sensitive skin, which I for sure can have at times. When it rinsed off, my skin just felt really clean and smooth! I did my normal night moisturizer and then did a few things - and looked in the mirror about 10 minutes later and my skin was glowing! MY skin! The dry flakes I had earlier are gone, and it just looks and feels smooth and soft. So, after one use, I have to say it's a keeper! Thanks AGAIN *Neo*!! I have to ask - how often did you say you use it? How long does it last?

So, the burning question - how do they compare to the Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta face peels? Hard to say, especially after one use (and being no real expert in the Alpha beta peels with 5 total uses) - but I think I like the Amore Pacific better. The Alpha beta peels make my skin a little bit red and irritated right after I use them - it does fade somewhat quickly and my skin looks pretty great, but this didn't irritate it at all and I feel like the results are equal if not better. Plus, it's only one step! And thankfully, I don't think they would both be necessary at all.

I'll have to see how my skin looks tomorrow, but after one use I'm not really even thinking of loading up on the Alpha Beta peels at all anymore - in fact I asked how long it lasts in case I need to grab another one with my VIB discount! I might place one last order anyway, the night serum and eye cream I use (Korres) are in a limited edition bundle where the eye cream is basically free, and I love them both so I might grab another set for when these run out. I know, smackdown and all (clearly I'm a master at smackdown ) - but for that kind of deal plus 20% sometimes concessions need to be made!!! So we don't eat next week......


----------



## Neo

Yay *Jen*!!! I'm so glad you like the Amore Pacific as much as I do - isn't it wonderful? I too am always surprised at how smooth it is, but at the same time how exfoliating and cleansing - not sure how it's possible, but it works 

In terms of usage, I use it once a week, but I think you wouldn't have any issue with using it twice (I use that once a week, on Wednesday, and do a mud mask - Borghese - on Sunday). I've been doing this religiously since I first got it last spring, and can barely see the diffence - when looking against a light, the powder reaches to the top of the letter E from the printed Amore Pacific on it. So I think it will easily last at least a year, if not longer! Actually a pretty good value, after all 

I'm so glad you feel that you won't need the peels in addition to the AP (Amore Pacific), what a relief, lol

And yay on your new Chanel foundation! So cool that you like it that much, guess you are a Chanel gal 

And for what it's worth: I'm not good at smackdown either (surprise!). I just ordered quite a bit of tea this afternoon (my favorite is stopped by TG but another tea place is still selling it, so I got 500g of it, and some other stuff to get free shipping, and then I had to get this huge tin from Teavana to store it, and well, it was the opportunity to get some blueberry bliss and another green Rooibos I wanted to try )...

As for the Sephora VIB sale, for now, all I have on my list, is a concealer brush (the MAC 224 I've been using was shedding so bad that I've thrown it out and am back to applying with my fingers). I also would really like some kind of fluffy brush to apply the Laura Mercier secret brightening powder (I'm using a brush that I'd rather use for other stuff at the moment). Part from that, I'm pretty happy with all the stuff I have at the moment (Gasp!!!! LOL). Of course, I could always get some more back ups of MUFE SensEyes, and Shisheido cotton pads...

*Cobbie*, congratulations on your haul!!!!!! I hope you like everything, and can't wait for you to try it all and get your feedback! I'm not too worried concerning the Oribe stuff (the ultra rich is my everyday combo, and then I use the color shampoo in combo with the ultra shine conditioner a couple of times, and once a week I do the mask), but still. And I really can't wait to hear your feedback on the Chantecaille foundation: I think people love it or hate it, but I really hope you love it (thank goodness, if you don't, you can always send it back ) I know, however, that you will love the loose powder - just keeping my fingers crossed that you got the right shade!

Oh, and it's not all my fault !!!! I have nothing to do with the BB creme, Armani concealer (I'm VERY partial to the By Terry Touche Veloutée ), and, and, and...ok, guess that's it   

I honestly can't wait to get my iMac, and finally have a computer at home!!! And to update and backup my iPhone and iPad! I received my free speakers today. They look cool, but not sure if they are good or not, as well, I can attach them to anything, lol! But if you have functioning computers at home *Cobbie*, I can understand why you are not in a rush. For me this has truly become a necessity (not even just a need), so that was that! Hey, the longer you wait, the better the model you get


----------



## Ruby296

*Asphodel*, that's great that you've got your agencies picked out and that the paperchase has begun! I know things have changed to some degree since I adopted. I hope it all goes smoothly for you and that you can get your homestudy underway soon.

*Cobbie*, you're welcome! Just think how smooth & soft your skin will be after you start using the Maracuja! What an amazing haul of goodies you just got!! Enjoy them all  That's some ipad case-wow!!


----------



## Jen

I have to say that I look fantastic today!! I am already really in love with the Amore Pacific, my makeup went on even smoother this morning! I do love this new foundation too, I guess I am a Chanel girl! I just can't believe how natural it looks and it provides even more coverage than the VLA! I still like the Vincent Longo though, but it's really fun to have different ones to try and use - it makes the morning routine interesting! I totally forgot about the Boscia BB cream I have too until I reorganized my makeup drawer last night too! And I cannot WAIT to get my Chantecaille primer and powder!! I'm obviously impatient, my SpaceNK order I placed Monday still just says 'order placed'. 

I'm so glad to hear it lasts that long! And of course since I love everything you recommend now I want to try this Borghese mud mask!! LOL *Cobbie*!!! She DOES totally do that! And pretty much everything is fantastic, so now that's the next on my list! It's on Amazon - I'm close to getting a $100 GC from my credit card rewards, that'll for sure be one of my purchases ! What a bad, bad influence you are *Neo*!!! It somehow makes me feel better that you're not good at smackdown either! I really need some new teas, I still haven't placed that TG order I've been meaning to, I want to try that plum cinnamon everyone loves so much.

What brush were you thinking for the brightening powder? I have a SUPER soft eyeshadow brush that was part of a brush kit I got at Sephora a long time ago, the airbrush kit - and I think it's perfect. But, it isn't available by itself it doesn't look like. A normal eyeshadow brush wouldn't work for sure. If anyone is looking for brushes, I love that kit. And speaking of concealer brushes, it depends on what kind you like to use but I actually picked this one up at Ulta and I'm in love with it!!!! The pointed end is great for corners and for smoothing the Terry concealer under my eyes. This is it - sorry, Ulta uses flash and I haven't figured out how to picture link those -

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?lskuId=2231036&productId=xlsImpprod3250119&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat970007%20cat80084%20cat80086

(Ulta still has the 20% off coupon through tomorrow - well, it says "ends saturday" so I assume it's stil good tomorrow, code 61252 )

AND, another purchase I want to make which sounds so weird - cheese. There is a farmers market here once a week in the summer and I go almost exclusively for who I call the cheese lady - it's a sort of local really small family company that makes fresh cheeses. I'm completely addicted to a few of them, a cranberry nut quark and a lemon quark - sounds odd, but are both sooooo good! I'm about out of my supply, and discovered they deliver!! It's a hefty $12 delivery fee since it has to be a refrigerated truck, but it freezes fantastically so I'm thinking of placing a pretty large order to last me through the winter.

That may be the weirdest KB "accessory" purchase yet !!

Neo, I'm so excited for you to get your iMac so you can tell me how much I need it! I've pretty much decided depending on my Christmas bonus I'm going to get one!!


----------



## Jen

SpaceNK heard me talking about them so they went and shipped my order yesterday   !!  It's scheduled for MONDAY!  YAY!!!!!!!!!!!  And they're giving me some kind of 'luxury gift bag with our compliments' with my order!  How fun!  
And my Chantecaille primer is out for delivery today!  
Shipping times have for sure increased - my beauty.com order shipped on monday from NV - it's not scheduled for delivery until tuesday   !  That just seems like an awfully long time!  

I'm finally redeeming a Groupon I bought like two months ago tomorrow - an hour deep tissue massage and a mani pedi at a spa near my house!  I'm pretty excited!  And since I bought it months ago it's still within the boundaries of smackdown   !!


----------



## Jane917

I am coming late to the party and caving in at Ulta. I have a few things in my basket, and will try the 20% discount code. Can I also use the Free Shipping code? 

I only have a few things in my basket....some Olay stuff (my daily routine) and BE Foundation Primer (to switch with my Hourglass). Is there a good under eye concealer? How about hair oil? I am almost out of my Morraccan Oil.


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, if you haven't tried the *Peter Thomas Roth Anti Aging Cleansing Gel* yet, TRY IT!!! Use your Sephora VIB discount or the Ulta discount. It has totally changed the texture of my skin. There are no beads and no grit. I have combo skin and it's made a big difference! It has a delightful fresh scent which is a total bonus!  Please try the new _primer_ and give us your review! I love the Hourglass primer, but you know me....I can be swayed.....   

I found the *Orofluido* at Ulta. I love it! The vanilla scent is very strong, so I blow dry it for a second just to disperse the scent and brush it through. The result: Shiny, bouncy hair!  *Jane*, put it in your cart!

I also purchased *ALTERNA Bamboo UV and Color Protection Shampoo* at Ulta with my 20% discount. I had been using Aveda Color Conserve and needed to switch for a bit. It is very nice.

I also found a fabulous rich, dark leopard print handbag that is quite divine.  I have gotten tons of compliments on it already!

Congrats to *Asphodel* as you begin your adoption process! That is beyond exciting!!


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> I found the *Orofluido* at Ulta. I love it! The vanilla scent is very strong, so I blow dry it for a second just to disperse the scent and brush it through. The result: Shiny, bouncy hair!  *Jane*, put it in your cart!
> 
> I also purchased *ALTERNA Bamboo UV and Color Protection Shampoo* at Ulta with my 20% discount. I had been using Aveda Color Conserve and needed to switch for a bit. It is very nice.


*Jen*, I found the Orofluido shampoo at Ulta, but not the oil. Am I not looking in the right place? I don't need shampoo for color treated hair (sorry guys, 64 years old and still no gray)  and great results with off-the-shelf Aveeno. I use some Davines products for relaxing and styling.


----------



## Asphodel

*Cobbie*, thank you! Hopefully I don't drive everyone crazy talking about it too much. I am pretty excited. 

I love the LV iPad case. 

*corkyb*, thanks! I hope so too.

*Jen*, the Perfection Lumiere sounds fab. Have you tried the Boscia BB cream yet? I sampled that from Sephora recently and unfortunately it wasn't a good match for my skin tone, which is a shame because I loved the texture and feel of it.

I don't think your cheese purchase sounds weird - it sounds yummy! Enjoy your massage. 

*Neo*, when will you get your iMac?

*Ruby*, thanks! If you don't mind, I'll PM you some time? I'd like to hear about your experience if you don't mind sharing.

*Jane*, I'm not sure if this is what you're looking for, but I have been really happy with the under-eye concealer I've been using from Exuviance. It's the CoverBlend Multi-Function Concealer with SPF 15. I got it at Ulta.

Are you getting the Prime Time primer from Bare Minerals?

*Skyblue*, thanks! I want to hear more about this divine new bag...


----------



## Jen

I think free shipping is automatic at $50 at Ulta? I think it's $50, I know my order was free shipping and I used the 20% code - but I don't think you can use 2 codes.

I use the Josie Maran hair serum, I LOVE it. I'm not sure it's at Ulta though, but it is at Sephora. I like the Orifluido too (but I use the serum, not the spray), but I think the Josie Maran makes it more bouncy and soft. I think whoever said they found the Orifluido at Ulta said it wasn't online?

And I've become addicted to the By Terry concealer, it's absolutely fantastic under my eyes - which unfortunately is neither at Ulta OR Sephora!! It's the touche veloutee.

*Asphodel*, I have tried the BB cream and it's actually a pretty good match for my skin! I used to use it when I went running errands on weekends but totally forgot about it with the others! The Perfection Lumiere is for sure my current favorite!


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, you are very welcome. Sounds like you'll have a great combo soon & you will look even more fabulous And yes, I concur that *Neo* is very talented at subtly incorporating new products & brands into her casual conversations here!!

*Asphodel*, yes, please do PM me whenever you feel like it! I am happy to share my experiences and anything else you might want information about.


----------



## louiseb

I am loving my Mac mini (with the 27" Thunderbolt display) and I switched from a PC. It is very intuitive, a pretty easy switch. I did buy the $99 for a year of one on one classes at Apple, my first class is tomorrow morning for an hour on switching from PC to Apple. I've had an iPad 2 for a while, that probably helped the transition.

Yesterday my iPhone 4S was finally delivered, and I'm all set up and running on it now! My Blackberry died weeks ago and I've been phoneless. So now I'm all Apple except for work, but I am able to use my iPad in meetings at work. I love how Apple makes everything easy, as I tell my IT folks, I'm not techie, just a tech groupie.


----------



## Neo

Ladies, you just made me LOL!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to you, I now have to clean my office computer screen 

But really, it's funny, because apart from my Mia with Purity, my only skin care products in terms of cleansing/exfoliating, etc., are the AP Peel, and the Borghese mud mask. I have one product for blemishes that *Jen *already mentioned here (the Enzo Laszlo Beta Mask which is fantastic, but just for individual zits, not as a full face mask). And then my daily cremes (face and eyes) and one face serum. And that's it! Nothing else, and I don't really try anything either, as I'm very happy with those, and any more stuff I just wouldn't know when to use. Even the Enzo Laszlo I have only discovered recently, because of my bout of bad skin! And now you know everything, except for the name of my face and eye cremes, but I will leave that for some other time ...

Hmm, anyway, yeah well, I was convinced I had already told you all about my beloved Borghese mask, didn't I?? <bats eyelashes innocently>

Well, let me make good on that right now 

I have been using the Borghese Mud mask for quite a few months now (at least 6), and don't think I'll get other masks anytime soon. It seems (from reviews) that Borghese has not a huge but a very faithful following, with some people reporting that they have been using this mask for 10-15 years!!!! I originally thought that may be a bit excessive, but I now totally understand why! The mask is very nice to put on - it feels like clay mud, is fresh, and easily smearable. You put it on your face, neck, and decollete, leave for 10-15mn, and wash off (I usually do that in the shower, as else I can see this being super messy). It comes either in a tube, or in a jar. The jar is of course the better value, and also comes with a sponge to rinse off (which is nice, but after a few uses, I've wondered how hygienic the sponge really was, so switched to a soft wash cloth that goes in the wash after each use ). It leaves my skin smooth, clean and absolutely radiant, and I also find that it's amazing at reducing blackheads and minimizing pores. I use it religiously once a week, every Sunday evening (and soon you will all know everything about all my little habits, lol).

I first got the original Borghese Fango Active Mud for Face and Body:










This is their original "best seller", if I may put it this way. It's wonderful, and I love the earthy smell it has - very comforting and clean. But I found that while it left my skin radiant, I would experience a slight burning sensation upon application (which I understand is not normal), and a bit of redness for half an hour after washing it off.

So I recently decided to give their "delicate" version a try (got the tube version on discount somewhere). While I don't love the smell of that one as much, my skin likes it much better (and as we know, it's my skin that has the ultimate word on those matters, lol), and the effect is the exact same one, but without burning or redness. It's called the Borghese Fango Delicato Active Mud for Delicate Dry Skin, and looks like this:










I am only inserting images, without links, as I have found that these can be found for different prices, on a number of online retailer sites. I bought the original one at the last Beauty.com sale, but have discovered the Delicate one for cheaper on Amazon than on Beauty.com, even with the 20% off, and so that's where I will be getting my pot from (hopefully next month - fingers crossed that my current tube makes it till then - else I'll have to get off smackdown for that ).

*Jen*, I'm so glad you are still liking the effects of the AP Peel today! And yay on your SpaceNK order shipping, finally!!!! And thank goodness it won't take too long to get to you - and it gives you something to look forward to on Monday, which is always a good way to start the week . And I'm sure you will love the Borghese mask . Oh, if you want the Plum Cinnamon tea, you will have to hurry - they were completely sold out pretty fast last year, and when it's gone, it's gone for a year .

*Cobbie*, did you get to try any of your new goodies today? And Yay on your AP Peel order!!! You know, one of the reasons I haven't used my laptop since I got my iPad, is that it's just soooo slow! But I have been missing a real computer at home, and have found myself not doing certain things at home because of that, and doing them on my computer at work instead . I think you will be surprised at the lack of learning curve for everyday use of your Mac, really! My laptop has office, I operate with Firefox as a browser, and all the rest is the same too, just simpler and looks prettier . And it doesn't crash or freeze on me 

*Asphodel*, I will be getting my new iMac on Monday 

*Jane*, like *Jen *(surprise!!!!), I'm a fan of the By Terry Touche Veloutee concealer, and have been sticking to that with no desire to try anything else for quite some time now.

There is no Ulta in NYC, so no Orofluido spray for me - on the other hand, I'm ok for a while, thanks to the HauteLook sale! I just started on my second bottle a couple of weeks ago (so one bottle, with 3 daily sprays EVERY day, lasts around 5 months), and still have 2 backups . Hopefully, by the time I need to buy some more they will also have them available online. *Skyblue*, no need to blowdry the Orofluido: the scent vanishes within 2 minutes of application! And yes, please, more about your purse !!!!! Pics pleeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaase?!


----------



## Neo

Oh, and I completely forgot to ask *Addie *and *Cobbie *something that I've been meaning to inquire on for a while now. But if anyone got this in secret , please feel free to share your experience and feedback 

I know you both bought the Becca Cosmetics Shimmering Skin Perfector (in Pearl I think?) last summer. So what did you think? Do you still use it? How do you use it, and for what effect? Would love to hear from you, as I know I will be buying a highlighter at some point, and just can't decide what to go for - so for now just doing research and reading reviews (and taking my time doing so, what with smackdown and all that ), but would prefer to hear from you guys here first


----------



## NapCat (retired)

HELP ! HELP ! The shopping cats are dragging me to the Holiday Craft Show in Las Vegas !!! 
HELP ! HELP ! Please don't throw me in that Brier Patch !!


----------



## corkyb

I think a couple of people bought the Bose bluetooth Soundlink speaker recently on here.  Pretty sure Andra and maybe Ayurgini?  Wondering if you would check in and report how you like it, especially the sound.  Have seen mixed reviews on the sound for the price.  I am seriously considering gifting myself one of these but would like to hear more from you now that you have had it for a few weeks.  Do you use it regularly?
Thanks
Paula


----------



## skyblue

Hi *Cobbie*! I was referring to th *Chantecaille* primer. Who else has it? *Jen* and *Neo*? I need to re-order my Hourglass unless I am missing something better? . I SWEAR the PTR is better than the Purity! . My skin loves this gentle daily polish.

For the _handbag lovers_ (are there any on this thread? Haha): I will try to get a photo of my bag with my old dinosaur of a camera.... I really need a new camera, and plan to upgrade to a digital SLR. I've got the lenses from my old camera, so I am hoping to get by with the body only.


----------



## Jen

It's me and Neo, *skyblue* - although I still haven't tried it yet. I'm planning to Monday, although I'm a little nervous for the first few days in case it makes my skin red like *Neo's* !

Since I just mentioned the Boscia BB, I used it this morning before I ran out to go get my massage & mani-pedi. It looks like a good match in my bathroom and inside - but I looked in the mirror in the car and gasped at the difference between my face & neck! It liked almost orange in the natural daylight! Luckily I was wearing a scarf so I just cinched it up higher so you couldn't really see it - and who really cares since I was just going to get a massage anyway! But, I'm not sure I'll be using that again. I got it a really long time ago, I'm sure too long ago to return. Bummer!

*Cobbie*, I meant to mention that I also went from PC to Mac, although it was 6-7 years ago. It's SO much more intuitive than PC, you'll honestly have no trouble at all. I actually switched because my husband is a Mac genius, and I'm terrible with computers and wanted one he could fix if I had trouble with it. I will never go back! And I'd say 99.9% of people that go to Mac after PC say the same thing! You'll love it!

And I've for sure convinced myself to buy an iMac with my Christmas bonus!


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *Jen*! Sorry, *Cobbie*, to confuse you!   I will patiently wait for a review. 

I totally agree, *Jen*, about Mac! We were SO fed up with PC's! We ditched them all in our family and purchased iMac, Macbook, Macbook Pro, iPad, iPhone..... We are total converts and will never go back.


----------



## Neo

Hahaha!!!! Thank you so much for the good laugh *Cobbie*, and congratulations on your new PTR - you deserve to totally love that one   

And yay on all your other purchases - the mascara to come, the primer to enjoy (let us know how you like that one and how it compares to the Hourglass please), and the testing of your correct colored Chantecaille foundation. By the way, you shouldn't worry about the pronunciation, nobody here does: my native language is French, and nobody here, and I say NOBODY ever understands me when I pronounce both Guerlain and Chantecaille in what I know is the right way . So really 

Thank you also for the kind offer to ship me your Becca highlighter, that's so sweet of you, and I may totally take you up on it - except that for now I'm kind of reconsidering it, based on your feedback, lol. I just don't have time in the morning for something that is difficult to work with 

I went around town today, and I think I may have found my HG foundation!!!!! I had been reading all those amazing reviews on the Guerlain Lingerie de Peau Foundation, and today, I finally tried it. I went first to the Guerlain counter at Sacks, and it's now official: that counter has the most snobbish, rude and simply least likable MUAs I've ever seen!!! The woman (I really can't use the word lady!) who was to take care of me, just dumped me when some guy came up to make a purchase (I had been there for a while already, patiently and politely waiting to get matched, and the guy arrived clearly after me ). So another girl came to "help match" me. First, she didn't take off my make up (uh, seriously, you are going to apply it on top of what I'm wearing And full face means forehead, chin, and nose included, not just my cheeks... And then she proceeded to match me...to a pink toned foundation when I'm very clearly neutral, and if anything, yellow toned (without any possible doubt). She also tried to push her primer on it (which I know I don't like - I tried it at the first time I first sampled the Hourglass, and was completely unimpressed). And refused to give e any samples "sorry, we don't have any, and we don't make any, and I don't care what other counters do". Needless to say, I left (I will NEVER purchase anything from that counter, you can be sure!!!). so I just went to the one Sephora carrying Guerlain foundation in town, and was met by a lovely MUA, super sweet, who not only took the time to take my make up off, try a couple of possible colors to match me (both yellow based, surprise!!!! When I asked about the one the Guerlain counter MUA recommended, she just laughed and said that wouldn't be appropriate for my skin tone at all...), and she gave me a generous sample so I can try a full face for at least a couple of days . The hardest thing I've ever done, was walk out of that store without the foundation in my bag!!! But I figured I'll pick it up online with the VIB coupon 

So, why do I think I like that foundation so much? Well, they didn't lie when they called it second skin: a superb finish, with medium coverage. Not matte, not dewy, but with an inside glow, simply beautiful!!!!!

I do want to make sure it doesn't oxidize on me, and - fingers crossed - that it doesn't break me out. But I'm itching to order it online right now, because I'm worried they may run out of stock . And with Sephora's amazing return policy, it may just be worth taking the risk to order it immediately anyway...

*Cobbie*, you managed to already apply your VIB coupon online, right? I wonder if I will be able to use it multiple times, or still buy in store during the sale if I use it now? Anyone have an idea?

*Jen*, I will never know whether it's the Chantecaille primer that gave me redness on those days or something else, all I know is that it was all normal and nice a couple of days later  No matter what, no harm done, and it didn't break me out 

Skyblue, I don't know if the Chantecaille is better than the Hourglass. It's different, and more dewy than the Hourglass, which is matte. It just works better for me with the Chantecaille foundation, and because the Chantecaille foundation has no SPF, I like the primer's higher SPF here. I also like the idea of the anty-glycation properties it has (whatever it really does, lol - it's supposed to help on how your skin processes sugar). One thing is for sure: the Chantecaille primer feels a bit stickier upon application (whereas the Hourglass feels very silky - on that front I prefer the Hourglass), but it does have more smoothing properties than the Hourglass: my foundation just glides one, and any bumps or creases I may have are hardly noticeable with it (that I like better with the Chantecaille, obviously, lol). I can't wait for *Jen* to try it and share her impressions with us!!!!


----------



## corkyb

You guys are killing me with your foundation recommendations.  And I'm OUT of foundation.  Oh, but I think I might have placed a BB order in the middle of the night.  Hmmm, have to check where that is.  The Sephora order arrived in my town last night and I STILL don't get it til Monday.  Boo.

NEO:  I believe my VIB foundation says I can use it over and over for the five or so days it's in effect.  Not like the F&F.  I was surprised, but that's what I think it says.  Of course, I have no more money to spend, but I have a coupon!!!

COBBIE:  I really could NEVER buy a foundation online.  I could even buy in a store by looking at bottles.  It's got to go on my face.  And my whole face.  It's about so much more than just color for me.  I have dehydrated cheeks, slightly red and flaky, but not really dry and oily t zone, still, and so I need just the right consistency.  Now where IS that BB order?  Hmmm, maybe I was dreaming.  Too many boxes coming this way these days.  I have to stop.  I have to stop.  I MUST stop.  But that Guerlain foundation; you say Sephora has that Neo?  I wonder if they have that mascare Cobbie ordered.


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, I have to say it cracks me UP that we're both on smackdown, but have both managed to find a new HG foundation!! At least you'll get yours 20% off!! I say just wait, but then I saw the Shiseido cotton pads are already out of stock again, so I'm glad I placed that second order after all!! Is that foundation a fast mover? 
I am super excited to try the Chantecaille primer with the Perfection Lumiere on monday!!
I love highlighters, let me know what you end up with!

*Cobbie*, I'm so excited to hear you love the Oribe, I'm so excited to try it!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Cobbie*, and yeah well, too bad for that Guerlain counter 

HG stands for Holy Grail 

And I'm so glad you like your new Oribe shampoo!!!!! I have to say that since I've started using Oribe products, I haven't had one single bad hair day 

Hmm, too bad you can only use the VIB online coupon once - not sure what to do . I think I will kick myself if I don't get that Guerlain foundation with the 20% off, as it would be the single most expensive item I would be getting... But it's good to know it already works, especially as the sale is only supposed to start on 10 November ! Thank you *Cobbie*!

Yes *Paula*, Sephora has that Guerlain foundation . It says "online only" but some stores do carry it - like you I have to try on my whole face before buying!

*Jen*, I have no idea how sales are on that Guerlain foundation, but one color is already out of stock, and not so many retailers carry Guerlain to start with, which is what got me worried ... So much for smackdown, LOL!!! But really, that foundation!!!!!


----------



## hudsonam

I didn't get the VIB when I got my order. :-( I'm liking my Clinique dramatically different lotion so far though. And I got my maracuja oil and argan oil but I didn't get to try them yet. I really want to try one of these cleansers like the PTR or Borghese.


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Thank you *Cobbie*, and yeah well, too bad for that Guerlain counter
> 
> HG stands for Holy Grail
> 
> And I'm so glad you like your new Oribe shampoo!!!!! I have to say that since I've started using Oribe products, I haven't had one single bad hair day
> 
> Hmm, too bad you can only use the VIB online coupon once - not sure what to do . I think I will kick myself if I don't get that Guerlain foundation with the 20% off, as it would be the single most expensive item I would be getting... But it's good to know it already works, especially as the sale is only supposed to start on 10 November ! Thank you *Cobbie*!
> 
> Yes *Paula*, Sephora has that Guerlain foundation . It says "online only" but some stores do carry it - like you I have to try on my whole face before buying!
> 
> *Jen*, I have no idea how sales are on that Guerlain foundation, but one color is already out of stock, and not so many retailers carry Guerlain to start with, which is what got me worried ... So much for smackdown, LOL!!! But really, that foundation!!!!!


NEO: You can use the VIB Sephora coupon once a day for five days. Check it out; it says so right on the coupon. So GO FOR IT!


----------



## Neo

Ooooh, thank you *Paula*, that's awesome!!!!!!!!!!! I realized that you could re-use the in-store coupon, but wasn't sure about the online one, especially as the sale hasn't started yet - but Cobbie said she already used the VIB code the other day, so that got me thinking 

I would like to get more of the Shisheido cotton pads, but they are out, and I figure I can always pick them up in a store or the other during the sale 

Off I go to try my code online


----------



## Neo

Ok, so the VIB code doesn't work yet - I got a message telling me that it is not active yet and to please come back on 10 November  

So much for that idea - now all that is left to me is keep my fingers crossed that they will still have the foundation in my color in stock on the 10th


----------



## Neo

Interestingly, the Shiseido cotton pads are just now back in stock, and so is the foundation color that wasn't available a couple of hours ago. So it seems that they are replenishing their stocks for the upcoming sale


----------



## corkyb

That's only 10% and the VIB is 20%.  I thought it was November 5 through 10, but maybe it's 10 through 15.  I think you get a freebee on the 10th if you go into a store and buy something.  So it will be mobbed that day.


----------



## corkyb

Well apparently I was dreaming I ordered from Bobbi Brown.  I did order their lip gloss, eye make up remover, from Sephora.  But Sephora doesn't carry the Luminous foundation by Bobbi so I have to pay full price.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Cobbie, I'm so glad you like the maracuja oil! I use it under my make-up every day. 

HG is "Holy Grail"

I just bit the bullet and ordered the Comphy sheets in pink. I really struggled with the price, but the free shipping, no tax and $15 coupon that came with my swatches finally convinced me. Now the waiting begins!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Oh those Cats !!

In addition to a carload of candles, hand-blown Christmas ornaments, and other goodies.....they just had to have a new phone !! Darn, the beasts !!


----------



## Neo

NapCat said:


> Oh those Cats !!
> 
> In addition to a carload of candles, hand-blown Christmas ornaments, and other goodies.....they just had to have a new phone !! Darn, the beasts !!


I have to say that those cats of yours have uncommonly good taste - that phone looks very cool !!!!! Nice going


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, which maraca oil did you get and where did you order it?


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, I'm so glad you like the maracuja oil so much. I will be forever grateful to *H2M* for mentioning it here. I've used quite a few oils over the years but this is the one I'll be sticking with


----------



## Someone Nameless

I was going to order some to try but when I got to the shipping, it is more than the cost of the oil!


----------



## corkyb

Hippie2MARS said:


> Cobbie, I'm so glad you like the maracuja oil! I use it under my make-up every day.
> 
> HG is "Holy Grail"
> 
> I just bit the bullet and ordered the Comphy sheets in pink. I really struggled with the price, but the free shipping, no tax and $15 coupon that came with my swatches finally convinced me. Now the waiting begins!


What company did you get the swatches from? Were they free? I want a $15.00 coupon!!! And I wish I had ordered pink instead of steel blue.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *SN*, I got the Organic Passion Fruit Oil at mynaturalbliss.com on this page.


Cobbie, is that the marajuca oil or another kind?


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, I'm looking forward to reading all your reviews on your purchases! I'm also dreading it. 
Yes, Neo does drop products like they're no big deal, and before we know it, we're all converts. 
Sorry to hear your foundation didn't match! But it's good that you were able to exchange it for the right shade.
I've never bought foundation online, but I keep thinking about that Koh Gen Do foundation and really want to try it. I'll have to buy it online as they don't have it physically here, and that makes me hesitate.
 Loved your Ulta story. So funny. Let us know how you like the PTR cleansing gel!

*Jen*, that Perfection Lumiere sounds really nice! I received a couple samples of that foundation in the mail. Unfortunately, one is way too dark, and the other is pink-toned. I hadn't planned on getting a sample in my colour, but I will now.
Like I need more foundation. 
Well, I'm happy that you think the AP and peels both aren't necessary, but I'm sad you think AP is better because that means I'll have to try it! Well, I'm not that sad.  I really want to compare the AP and Dermalogica's Daily Microfoliant and see which is better. I don't mind using it every day, but I also don't mind using it once a week. I just want the better results. I have to go out tomorrow, so while I'm getting the foundation samples, I'll see if I can get a sample of the AP at Sephora and the Dermalogica at Ulta. Does Ulta even do samples like they do at Sephora?

*Neo*, I bought the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector in Opal, and my experience was a bit different from Cobbie. I still love it, and it's really going to last me the rest of my life. It's a really lovely colour, and highlights beautifully. It's a liquid/cream, though, so you need to put it on before your meteorites or any other powder. I haven't mixed it in with my foundation or moisturizer because I've found the finish of my foundations dewy enough. If I'm wearing foundation, I'll apply it right after, if not, I'll apply it after concealer. I just pump a pea-sized portion onto my finger and then dab and blend it on the places I want. If it's a bit too dewy for me that day, I'll lightly apply my meteorites over it to tone it down. It's without a doubt my favorite liquid highlighter. I also have Lancome's Eclat Miracle Serum of Light Complexion Illuminator (the reason I didn't get Becca's pearl was because I already had this). I like both, but Lancome's is more expensive, and the Becca one seems to hydrate my skin while the Lancome doesn't. Also, the Becca is a thicker consistency. I feel like that helps me control where I want it to go a bit better. But it still manages to just melt into my skin.
Don't get me wrong, I like powder highlighters, but I find liquid ones last longer and just make my skin look like it's glowing instead of looking like I put something on there to make it glow. 
And now I need a sample of this Guerlain foundation. *sigh* 

Also, everyone stop talking about this fantastic shampoo! I already have too many hair products! Now which one is good for thin, not-coloured, straight hair?


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> Since I know nothing about organic oils, or otherwise, it took me a while to discover that Passion fruit oil is maracuja oil. This page explains it.
> 
> *SN*, I got the 8 oz, 27.00
> Shipping : 6.80
> TOTAL : 33.80.
> So it wasn't too bad. I usually balk when the shipping is more than half the price of the item.


*Cobbie*, I am interested to hear about your Natural Bliss oil purchase, particularly on your hair. I am considering getting some of the samples.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

corkyb said:


> What company did you get the swatches from? Were they free? I want a $15.00 coupon!!! And I wish I had ordered pink instead of steel blue.


I got my swatches from Ruval Online. The swatches were free, and the coupon code was printed on the card that came with them. I also requested swatches of their Sheex line. Those are marvelous and even come in black, which I really wanted, and felt even softer than the Comphy sheets to me. However the queen set was $199, so I decided the Comphy ones are a big enough of a splurge as it is!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Ruby296 said:


> *Cobbie*, I'm so glad you like the maracuja oil so much. I will be forever grateful to *H2M* for mentioning it here. I've used quite a few oils over the years but this is the one I'll be sticking with


Awww...I'm so glad I shared something that helped someone!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I'm in the market for a great mid-range priced mineral foundation. I am uber fair and have to use the lightest shade, always. I absolutely LOVED Master's Touch minerals, but I haven't been able to get anyone to respond to an email from their website in over a year, and I'm not placing an order unless I'm SURE my order will be fulfilled! Any suggestions?


----------



## Jane917

Hippie2MARS said:


> I'm in the market for a great mid-range priced mineral foundation. I am uber fair and have to use the lightest shade, always. I absolutely LOVED Master's Touch minerals, but I haven't been able to get anyone to respond to an email from their website in over a year, and I'm not placing an order unless I'm SURE my order will be fulfilled! Any suggestions?


I totally love the Alima Pure line. alimapure.com

I also use my Dior Hydrating foundation somedays. Alima Pure has great samples and customer service.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jane, I am ordering some samples. Can you give me some recommendations for blush colors?


----------



## Jane917

Hippie2MARS said:


> Jane, I am ordering some samples. Can you give me some recommendations for blush colors?


They have so many blush colors! I have light olive (neutral undertones) skin. My go-to blush is aurora, but I also use guava. I have used leigh. The colors come and go all the time. I have several samples that I carry around when I travel. The samples are quite generous. If you write customer service and tell them what products and colors you have used in the past, they are very good at making suggestions.


----------



## louiseb

Hippie2MARS said:


> I got my swatches from Ruval Online. The swatches were free, and the coupon code was printed on the card that came with them. I also requested swatches of their Sheex line. Those are marvelous and even come in black, which I really wanted, and felt even softer than the Comphy sheets to me. However the queen set was $199, so I decided the Comphy ones are a big enough of a splurge as it is!


I ordered the black Sheex for my sister for Christmas, I hope she loves them.


----------



## Jen

Well, thanks to you guys I now have my eye on the Becca skin perfecting highlighter!  I watched Lisa Eldridge's video and now I want it   !  

Smackdown is just NO fun at all!!

I used to love mineral foundation but recently tried it again and really hated it!  I am a liquid foundation girl now I guess!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Addie* for the feedback on the Becca shimmering skin perfector, really appreciate it! And now I want it again too (*Jen*, you are not alone ). The only question being Opal or Pearl?? LOL

Thank goodness, as I am completely obsessing about that Guerlain foundation (can't wait to do my full face and take it for a full day test tomorrow), I can keep on debating the color of the Becca until next month ...

That is, unless *Cobbie*, your offer is still valid and you still have your Becca? I would be happy to buy it off you


----------



## Guest

You guys are evil!  I love this thread and have been trying to resist but just placed a big order with Sephora. Dior, Laura Mercier, Vera Wang, oh my! I got a sample of the Hour Glass Veil-I want to try it first. I'm picky about primers-I hate ones that make you feel like you're wearing a mask. I was bummed though when I clicked submit order and it told me the Shiseido pads were out of stock! I have my new Kindle Touch coming soon and I gotta go on smackdown. I already bought way too much this month thanks to this thread...LOL! 

I am planning on getting some of those Comphy sheets soon. My mom complains about not being able to find soft sheets and I think she'll really like them!


----------



## Addie

Sorry, ladies! I do really love the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector. If I lost it, I would immediately buy another. Now I don't have a ton of experience with highlighters, so I can't really say if it's the best out there. But I adore it. In fact, the Lancome one was my very first liquid highlighter, and I bought that about a year ago. Watching Lisa Eldridge's videos is what made me aware of the SSP. I don't use a brush like she does mainly because I don't have a foundation brush like that (I have one foundation brush, and it's the MUFE kabuki that I use specifically for MUFE's HD foundation). But I think it's great how she applies her foundation and then uses the same brush (with a bit of foundation still on it) to apply her highlighter. I also don't use as much as she does (partly because I use fingers, and brushes probably soak up more product).

*Neo*, I don't think you could go wrong with either colour. I'm B20 in Chanel's VLA for reference, and they'd both work for me. Lisa Eldridge uses the Pearl, and I think we're similar in fairness (well, before I load on the bronzer ). The only reason I went with the Opal is because I had the Lancome one already, which is SSP pearl-like but more subtle from what I've read. The SSP blends out so nicely, that unless you're Snow White pale, I think you could work either. The Lancome one gives me a glow, and the SSP in Opal gives me a glow with a bit of colour, which is really nice when I'm bronzing with the Chanel Bronzing Base.
There are quite a few swatches of the two colours that you can find online, though, to give you an idea. This site has a good review and swatches of the Opal and Pearl: http://indigo-kir-royale.blogspot.com/2011/04/becca-shimmering-skin-perfector-in-opal.html
This site has a comparison of the Pearl and the Lancome one and a few others: http://www.modestybrown.com/2011/06/highlighter-comparison.html

Here's a Lisa Eldridge video talking about and showing the Lancome one: http://www.lisaeldridge.com/video/17770/no-make-up-make-up/
Here's a Lisa Eldridge video talking about and showing the Becca SSP: http://www.lisaeldridge.com/video/1685/liquid-and-cream-highlighter/
(To give you an idea of how they differ as well as how the Becca SSP in Pearl applies)

*NYCKindleFan*, it's terrible here, isn't it? Hope you like the Hourglass primer! It doesn't feel mask-like at all to me, and you hardly need any for your whole face. It really is a wonderful product. What did you get from Dior? I'm always looking at their eyeshadow quints and Amber Diamond highlighter but have yet to buy anything from them aside from their now-discontinued lipglosses (the creamy ones).


----------



## Neo

Oh wow, again, thank you so much *Addie*!!! The link to the swatches and comparison between the Opal and the Pearl is super useful, and while I think I would love the Opal in the summer, I think I would like the Pearl for now (as we know, I'm more of a silver than gold type of gal, and it being winter now and me being pale, I just think it would work better in the near future) 

I was matched to a BR30 in VLA, but as we know, it had a bit too much pink for me in it, and was a tad too dark (I think I would actually be more of a B25), so I think that you may be a tad paler than me, but we must still be pretty close in coloring


----------



## Addie

You're welcome! I could probably talk about makeup all day. 
I was actually thinking the same thing for myself. I bought the Opal SSP when it was already warm weather, so it was a good choice for me. When it cools down a bit more here, I may go back to the Lancome one. And may even get the Pearl if I find myself missing the texture of the SSP. That's good to know we're close in colouring so if there's a foundation I want but can only find online, I'll just pick the one you use. Or perhaps that's a bad thing since it makes it that much easier for me to buy things?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I finally narrowed down the samples I wanted and placed my order:

PRODUCT	QTY	PRICE	TOTAL

COOL 1 Sample
Satin Matte Foundation
1 $1.50	$1.50

NEUTRAL 0 Sample
Satin Matte Foundation
1 $1.50	$1.50

NEUTRAL 1 Sample
Satin Matte Foundation
1 $1.50	$1.50

PORCELAIN Sample
Concealer
1 $1.50	$1.50

YUKI Sample
Satin Finishing Powder
1 $1.50	$1.50

KEIKO Sample
Satin Finishing Powder
1 $1.50	$1.50

PISTACHIO Sample
Color Balancing Powder
1 $1.50	$1.50

APPLE BLOSSOM Sample
Satin Matte Blush
1 $1.50	$1.50

COOL 2 Sample
Satin Matte Foundation
1 $1.50	$1.50

LIGHT Sample
Balancing Primer Powder
1 $1.50	$1.50
TAX: $0.00HANDLING: $0.00SHIPPING: flatrate - $6.25	TOTAL:	$21.25


I sure hate to pay for shipping, but at least their samples are reasonably priced! Thanks for the suggestion, Jane!


----------



## Jane917

*H2M*, I hope you find some shades you like. I use the Keiko finishing powder. The concealer I use is Sand. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## Ruby296

*H2M*, I will second *Jane917's* recommendation for Alima Pure MMU. They are an excellent company and ship out very fast. I also like that she gives back to the community. Looks like you ordered a nice bunch of samples, I hope you find a good foundation match. I never did find a good match there, but I still have some blush samples that I love. If for some reason you don't find a match another good MMU company is Meow Cosmetics www.meowcosmetics.com They've got tons of foundation shades in 3 different formulas. Also lots of blushes, bronzers, e/s, finishing powders etc.
My skin thanks you again for the MO recommendation! If by chance you find an even better oil please post it here!!


----------



## Jen

Thank you from me too *Addie*!! The swatches definitely helped. I think even though I also am more of a silver than gold person, with my skin tones and hair color I think the Opal is way more appropriate for me. I'm B30 in VLA, and strangely enough I got matched to BR32 in the Perfection Lumiere - even though I am a redhead I'm just a darker toned one. Even *Neo* asked why I was so tan! I found it at Dermstore, with 7.5% Ebates and a free 1 year subscription to InStyle magazine...... 

Also, I think I did find the sleeve for my new kindle on Etsy. Unfortunately it's not quite as cheap as the last one I found, but how pretty!!! And I just feel like this will protect it a little better too.


----------



## Andra

corkyb said:


> I think a couple of people bought the Bose bluetooth Soundlink speaker recently on here. Pretty sure Andra and maybe Ayurgini? Wondering if you would check in and report how you like it, especially the sound. Have seen mixed reviews on the sound for the price. I am seriously considering gifting myself one of these but would like to hear more from you now that you have had it for a few weeks. Do you use it regularly?
> Thanks
> Paula


DH tends to use the speaker any time he is watching TV on his tablet. We also use it in the bedroom for soothing music as we are getting ready to go to sleep. The sound is really good. It definitely sounds different depending on how you put it in the room. The section in the instructions says that if you put it too close to a wall or in an enclosed space you will not get as good a sound. It sits aout a foot from the wall in the back and we really like the sound.
I ordered it from Amazon so I could send it back if DH didn't like it and get him the Jambox instead. But it looks like the Bose is staying.


----------



## Asphodel

So I think I have found my HG tinted moisturizer after months of trying different kinds. I can never figure out how to do the link thing, but it's available at Sephora and it is the Sarah McNamara Miracle Skin Transformer with SPF 20. The texture is sort of creamy and smooth and velvety, and it gives a sort of airbrushed effect to my skin. The coverage is light, but you can build it up as desired. It's perfect for those days when I don't feel like doing full makeup.

The best thing about it; however, is how amazing my skin feels. Other tinted moisturizers I've tried have felt more like foundation than moisturizer and I would find my cheeks feeling sort of scaly and dry later in the day. This stuff is really hydrating and when I removed it last night, my skin felt wonderful. I really can't recommend it enough. The SA at Sephora said it was new. 

*skyblue* - count me in as a handbag lover. I can't wait to see pics of your new bag.

*Jen* - It's a shame about the Boscia BB. It really does have a lovely texture. I agree - smackdown is definitely no fun! I like the Kindle sleeve you found. I bet the leather is nice and soft.

*Cobbie* - Thank you.  I'm interested to hear how you like the Armani mascara. Your Ulta experience made me smile. After all that, I hope the PTR cleanser ends up working well for you. Like Neo, I am also curious about how the Laura Mercier primer compares to Hourglass.

*Neo* - Boo to the unhelpful/discourteous MUA at the Guerlain counter.  Yay for (possibly) finding your HG foundation! After you've used it for a couple of days, of course you're going to report back about it, right?

*corkyb* - I'm the same way. I have to try foundation in the store and ideally, see it in natural light. My skin is similar, too - dry/flaky cheeks and oily t-zone. Mineral foundation works really well for me if I use a primer underneath. Have you tried minerals?

*hudsonam* - I'll be interested to hear what you think of the maracuja oil and argan oil when you try them; I've been trying to decide if I should give them a try as well.

*H2M* - Yay on the comphy sheets. I hope they are delivered soon! Also I second Jane's recommendation of Alima Pure so I hope you like your samples. I am very fair and always use the lightest products, and the neutral 0 has worked well for me. My favorite Alima Pure blush is Candy.

I think I need some shopping *cats* of my own if they acquire cool stuff like that. 

*NYCKindleFan* - I hope you love the Hourglass Veil. I also dislike anything that feels "mask-like" and that hasn't been my experience with the Hourglass at all. I think it is divine.  Unlike some other primers that have been too heavy, it has been perfect. Yay for your Kindle Touch!

*Addie* - the way you describe the Becca Shimmering Skin Perfector has me intrigued!

I got a little behind on the thread over the weekend, so I'm sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Do any of you have a Hana flat iron?


----------



## corkyb

No, but I'm getting a little sick of two emails a day from Missako.


----------



## corkyb

My rather large Sephora order from the F&F sale is missing in action.  Said it was delivered at 5:30 pm tonight.  Got home at 6:30, couldn't wait for the package as it has my foundation in it and I am totally out.  I have never been out of foundation.  It's my one take to a deserted island thing.  Anyway.  No Sephora.  All I can do is ask them to initiate a trace with UPS.  Wonder how long and how many hours of my time THIS will take?  Not in a good mood about this at all.  I have never not had a package delivered before.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Someone Nameless said:


> Do any of you have a Hana flat iron?


I do...not as impressive as the blow dryer


----------



## candyisdandy

Asphodel said:


> *Jen* - It's a shame about the Boscia BB. It really does have a lovely texture. I agree - smackdown is definitely no fun! I like the Kindle sleeve you found. I bet the leather is nice and soft.


Wow - I really can't keep up with you ladies! I was away for three days on a girls' weekend shopping trip to Buffalo, and was just coming on here to say that I (and two of my friends) had been really impressed with the Boscia BB and we all bought it. I haven't read through all the pages I've missed in the past little while, so am wondering *Jen* if you would mind letting me know if you had a problem with the BB that we should know about. I spent close to $200 in Sephora, and was bitter that I had to pay full price for everything instead of being able to get the 20% FF deal (not available in Canada). I also got three Bite lipsticks, four Korres Butter Lip Glazes and Two Faced's Lemondrop eyeshadow primer - among a few other things that I can't recall.

*Cobbie*, way back you mentioned my avatar and I didn't have a chance to respond, but yes - this is my dog. Pic was taken this time last year when she was 8 weeks old. She was very sweet as a puppy, but is a pretty wild and bad little dog these days. So I like to look at that picture to remind me of what a little doll she used to be!

*Ruby*, thanks for asking about Vegas. We had a good time, but would you believe that for the two days we were there, it was cold and raining?! Cancun was much better, at least for the first five days, then it poured rain there for the last three - we were stalked by rain our entire vacation!


----------



## candyisdandy

candyisdandy said:


> Wow - I really can't keep up with you ladies! I was away for three days on a girls' weekend shopping trip to Buffalo, and was just coming on here to say that I (and two of my friends) had been really impressed with the Boscia BB and we all bought it. I haven't read through all the pages I've missed in the past little while, so am wondering *Jen* if you would mind letting me know if you had a problem with the BB that we should know about. I spent close to $200 in Sephora, and was bitter that I had to pay full price for everything instead of being able to get the 20% FF deal (not available in Canada). I also got three Bite lipsticks, four Korres Butter Lip Glazes and Two Faced's Lemondrop eyeshadow primer - among a few other things that I can't recall.


*Jen*, scrap my question about the BB; I saw that you said it made your face look orange compared to your neck. I didn't notice that with mine, or with my friends', but I am going to keep a close eye on that.

I forgot to mention that also on our shopping trip, I bought two new pairs of boots: tall black leather ones with a flat heel (I think Matisse), and UGGS - just the basic camel colour above the ankle ones. My son plays hockey and daughter plays ringette, so we are at the rink a lot - I can wait to try them out!


----------



## Guest

Hi again!

I sort of feel like I'm barging into a private party but I have really enjoyed this thread and all the great finds and recommendations. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good exfoliating scrub? I am looking for a good moisturizing one as I tend to have a dry, flaky t-zone and normal skin on the rest of my face. Thanks!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie, Have you tried the Bobbi Brown Exfoliating Beads?  You mix as much or as little of the beads as you desire into your cleanser.  So you could use a nice moisturizing cleanser with it.  Unfortunately Bobbi stopped making the hydrating creme cleanser that I loved, as well as, the toner that was my all time favorite toner.  Bad BB!  I really hate it when companies do that.  Anyway, I like the beads, don't absolutely LOVE them, but I like them.  And I have to be very careful exfoliating as my skin is very sensitive and prone to broken blood vessels.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My (young!) coworker came to my office today and asked what kind of makeup I had been using lately....last Thursday in particular. She commented that my face looked so smooth. (I'm old!)

Darn! I have no idea what I used last Thursday. Any given day can be any given combination of things. If I _did_ know what it was, I'd use that and stick with it.    I recently pulled out my old Estee Lauder Equalizer makeup and I was pleased with the result but who knows if I used my Satin Sun finishing powder, Meteorites, Amy Head,   

And I may or may not have used a primer that day.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Girls, if you are using your Clarisonic, why do you think you need an exfoliating scrub?


----------



## corkyb

Too much exfoliation can make your skin dry and flaky.
My Clarisonic brokin the shower for the second time shortly after I got it and I never got it returned.


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies!!!!

*Cobbie*, thank you so so much, that is really generous of you!!!!! I'm not sure I'm really to thank for all your purchases though, lol (kind of a blessing in disguise, no?) - even though I am super glad you are happy with everything you got, yaayyyyyyy !!! And you know, it's weird but I'm with you: after having used it everyday for 2-3 years, all of a sudden the Hourglass Veil is really drying my skin out . So I'm moving on from it, although I am sad, as I loved it dearly. Also, I don't think I've had a single bad hair day since I switched to Oribe products (on wet hair - I still use my Hana Shine Shield and Orofluido spray outside the shower ), and while they are pricey, I find that they last a long time, and are so worth it. I'm really glad that those for curly hair are just as effective 

*Jen*, that sleeve is absolutely stunning - simple and elegant, and the leather just looks yummy!!!! Have you placed your order yet? 

*SN *and *Paula*: I still use my Clarisonic daily, and love it just as much as on day one! But as many a beautician have told me, the Clarisonic cleanses, but doesn't exfoliate, and even when used regularly, you should still exfoliate once a week.

Which brings me to *NYCKindleFan*: I LOVE the Amore Pacific Enzyme Peel as exfoliator. It's gentle yet effective, and while pricey upon purchase, it's actually a really good value: it has a dispenser which gives out the exact amount you need for the face, and at using it once a week, I would say that you have enough for a couple of years in the bottle 

*Candyisdandy*, it seems that you've had a great time in Buffalo, and made some wonderful purchases!!!!! Can't wait to hear what you think of everything you got as you use them and incorporate everything into your daily routine 

*Asphodel*, of course I'm doing an update on the Guerlain Lingerie de Peau foundation !!!!! And it is confirmed, I have found my HG foundation (although it's going to be a problem color wise in the summer, but I'll worry about that when I get there )!

I tried the Guerlain yesterday, and at first was not so excited: the color I got from Sephora was not right. Too light, too yellow, and just off. Still, I liked the finish, coverage and all, so I went back to Sephora to have it checked and see what could be done. Turns out, the color that is just one number darker, is too dark, and also looks a bit murky on me, and again, just off. So the Sephora MUA had the brilliant idea to try the one the Guerlain counter MUA had put on me (the pink toned one), and... I hate to say it, but I guess the obnoxious Guerlain girl had it right, and that is indeed my match! She gave me a hefty sample (along with the Meteorite Primer - I'm revising my judgement on that one, by the way ), and I have it on today, and all my colleagues have commented on how rested and fresh I looked today (and really, not really, as I was up until 2:00am setting up my new iMac ). And, most importantly: my skin simply seems to love this foundation!!!! It had gotten better when I switched from the Ellis Faas to the Chantecaille, but this is almost miraculous in a couple of days (I have actual hope again, lol). So no matter how much I like the Chantecaille Future Skin, my skin decides, and it's Guerlain! *Cobbie*, what Chantecaille Color are you? If we match, I'd be happy to send you my pot  I have a Vanilla.

I have already called the one physical Sephora that carries Guerlain foundations, and they were sweet enough to put one bottle of my color, along with a bottle of the primer, aside for me to pick up on Thursday (the generous samples they gave me yesterday of each will easily last me until then ). I will go on my lunch break so as to avoid the evening crowd who will be going to get a free tote (I seriously have enough promotional totes in my closet to open a shop, and don't need any more ). I'm very excited 

In the meantime, I will be spending yet another evening working on my iMac - I updated (and backed up for the first time, phew!) my iPhone last night, but still have to do the same for my iPad. I also still need to manually re-enter and save every one of my bookmarks that I had on Firefox on my old laptop, download and set up Skype, download Adobe Acrobat and Flash, and then I think I'll be good! I've already migrated all my files, photos, and iTunes library, updated some software, and downloaded and installed Office for Mac last night (of course, I only got my iMac delivered at 6:00pm...). I have to say that the big screen and new computer are a pleasure - so fast and simple, and if I didn't know that I have a refurb, I would never be able to tell! Oh, and it actually came with Lion already on it


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, you're welcome! I bought my SSP at Dermstore as well. Sometime later, they sent me an email to review the product. If I did that, they'd send me a 20% off (I think) code to buy another SSP. I did the review, got the coupon, and I think it expired before I even attempted to use it.  Anyway, the point of the story is that if you're interested in another SSP colour, you may be able to get it at a discount.
Also, I really like that sleeve! So sleek and so pretty!

*Asphodel*, yay on finding your HG tinted moisturizer! I've never used a tinted moisturizer before but will have to keep that one in mind to try. By the way, for those interested in finding it on Sephora online, it's under the brand Miracle Skin and not Sarah McNamara.

*cmg*, what are your thoughts on the Hana flat iron? Why is it not that great? I've thought about purchasing it, but my Chi is still alive and kicking.

*Cobbie*, I'm glad to hear all your makeup is working out! It's seriously getting expensive hanging out in this thread, isn't it? 

*Candyisdandy*, I know! Whenever I don't check in for a couple of days, it takes me quite a while to catch up. And somehow I usually lose some money along the way.  
How fun to have a weekend shopping with your friends!
And how annoying that you weren't able to use the Sephora F&F discount. I really hope they go back to the old way next year.
Your puppy is adorable! Also, I imagine all our pets are incredibly spoiled little monsters. Mine definitely is. 
Ugh! And how annoying that the rain followed you wherever you went on your vacation!

*SN*, . Perhaps this is a good reminder for us all to write down what we use every day just in case!

*Neo*, you and Jen have convinced me. I'm going to buy the AmorePacific when the VIB discount starts. I tried to get a sample of it at Sephora, but my physical store doesn't carry the brand. I'm still thinking about the Dermalogica one, but I think I'd prefer not to have to use it every day.
Now tell me your thoughts about this Guerlain primer. I've seen it at the store and tried it on my arm, but it seemed too sparkly for me. Is it not sparkly once applied on the face?
Also, yay for getting your iMac and setting it up! So much work, but it's so nice to play with new toys!
Ugh. And that reminds me: I still need to download Lion.

So I did go out yesterday. Along with buying a really cute cardigan and a scarf I absolutely didn't need, I went to Sephora and got my sample of Shiseido's eye cream. I used it last night and this morning. It's a thinner consistency than the Benefiance one, so I think I'm safe from milia. And I do love the packaging (pump instead of jar), but I haven't noticed much of a difference yet. I still have a few days before the sale, so I'll keep trying it. The SA was so nice, too. They didn't have an opened bottle of it, but she asked a manager and was able to open a brand new one to give me a sample! So sweet. It really makes me love Sephora even more.

And then I went to Ulta to try and get a sample of the Dermalogica. And they didn't have an open bottle of the Daily Microfoliant and didn't offer to make me one with a new bottle, which I totally understand. It doesn't make me think negatively of Ulta; it just makes me think better of Sephora. Although, really I think doing what Sephora does is smart. With their great return policy, it's much better to hand out samples then to sell several of a product only to have them returned used and become a sample.

Anyway, back at Sephora, I tried to get a sample of the Guerlain foundation, but they don't carry any of them. So I went to a Guerlain counter, and the lady there matched me to 03 Beige Natural. I tried it this morning, and I really really like it. Uh oh. I still enjoy the Chanel VLA, but I feel like my skin may not love the Chanel. I've recently noticed I get little bumps when I wear it for a while. And when I take it off, the bumps eventually go away. So odd. And that's why I didn't get a sample of the new Chanel foundation. I'm kind of afraid the same thing will happen.

Okay, back to the Guerlain foundation: I find it has more coverage than the Chanel VLA but still manages to look incredibly natural. The finish seems different to me. While the VLA gives dewy skin, the Guerlain gives soft, satiny skin. The one problem: The colour 03 is just a tad too dark. It would be fine if I maintained a tan, but I just don't. In fact, I'm a bit tan now, and I know I definitely won't keep this colour up through winter. And I'm afraid the one that's lighter is going to be too light. 

The SA who matched me obviously wasn't from the Guerlain counter (when I mentioned what I wanted a sample of, she tried to give me a perfume sample), and she didn't seem that great at matching. So I may go to another counter to try and get another match or come back when the regular Guerlain SA is there. This may now be my favourite foundation. Well, *Neo*, at least you mentioned it before the VIB sale.


----------



## Neo

LOL *Addie*, more when I get home, but just quickly on the Guerlain foundation: 02 was definitely too light on me, and 03 too dark. Turns out 12 (Rose Clair) is perfect (again, I have neutral to yellow undertones!!!!). I have no idea how or why that is, but it is! I read a number of reviews on line, and I think it was on Nordstrom where another lady mentioned the same thing! So it may be worth checking out and taking a chance 

And I know, isn't it wonderful in terms of finish? I'm telling you, HG material ! I find that you can really play with coverage, from sheer to full, depending on how much you apply. I think that the way I apply it (sheer), I will have enough for one year with that one bottle ...

It's the end of the day here, and while the coverage of my foundation is a bit less than what it was this morning, I still look fresh, so very nice (and again, I have a light hand applying it) 

As for the primer, I don't know if I would use it on its own, but it's beautiful under the foundation! The foundation covers all sparkle, but it just gives you that inner glow and luminosity to the skin, just gorgeous! It's very comfortable to apply too, just feel very fresh, with a gel like consistency, and smells like the Meteorites balls, divine ! Plus, my skin is happy, and accordingly, so am I


----------



## cmg.sweet

I typed a reply and lost it.  I think i want the amorepacific stuff now too!

The hana iron isn't bad, i just don't think it is ridiculously better than others i have used...but i have to be honest and say that i haven't used it much since most days i am happy just drying my hair.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Wait.  Is your Guerlain primer taking the place of the Hourglass primer?  I get so lost sometimes.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Wait. Is your Guerlain primer taking the place of the Hourglass primer? I get so lost sometimes.


I also ask this question. Someone *made* me buy Hourglass Primer last Spring, and now I am nearly out. I think that someone was Neo. My face has been feeling tight at the end of the day, and I would hate to think the primer is drying it out. I don't wear the primer everyday....only the days I wear my Dior foundation. The other days I wear my Alima Pure mineral makeup.


----------



## Ruby296

*Candyisdandy*, so sorry you had rain in Vegas! At least you had 5 days w/out it in Mexico, but when you go on vacation you really want nice weather. Sounds like you made some good hauls in Buffalo! I'm pretty sure you will love your classic Uggs! I swear by them all winter long here in upstate NY. They keep my feet toasty warm, but try not to get them wet. Also I'd recommend spraying them w/the Ugg water repellant/stain protector before you wear them.

My head is spinning reading about everyone else's primers, foundations, exfoliators, etc!! I can't use most primers as they are loaded w/silicones. They dry my skin out terribly. I did get a sample of a silicone free primer by Korres but I haven't used it enough to know if I like it. I've found the fewer products I need the better. Still loving the Orofluido spray, and use it almost daily.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I love the Hana Shine shield and the Orofluido spray so much that I won't try anything else hoping to find anything better.  These two work for me.

As far as primers, foundations, peels/exfoliators, moisturizers, etc....I'd pay money to see some of your bathrooms or cosmetic drawers!  Mine are all contained in about 2 or 3 small drawers!!!


----------



## Neo

LOL ladies! As I said above, after having used the Hourglass daily for the past 2-3 years, it has suddenly decided to dry me out  . So I've been looking for an alternative. I really liked the Chantecaille sunscreen primer in combo with the Chantecaille foundation, but not so great with the Guerlain foundation for some reason - feels almost too emoliant with it, and the 2 products just don't seem to click. So I'm givin the Guerlain one a try, and after a day of trial, I'm pretty happy. I will be using the sample I got yesterday for the next 2 days, so I'm sure of what I'm doing when I go to Sephora on Thursday to pick it up (or not!).

I think you would be surprised at my make up shelf: I return or give away everything I don't use, or throw it out when it gets old, so I really don't have that much at any given time. If I get the Guerlain primer, I will be returning the Chantecaille one! So stuff rotates


----------



## skyblue

I highly recommend the *Peter Thomas Roth Anti Aging Cleansing Gel *for super polished skin. This product has done remarkable things for my skin. I don't know if *Cobbie* concurs!  Her skin is dry, and I have combination skin. There are no rough beads and it leaves my skin so soft, with improved texture! I am definitely ordering more with my VIB discount! 

I agree, *SN*! I bet we could have fun playing in their vanities! Right after I finish playing in *Cobbie's* fabulous closet!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I received my Comphy sheets today. They're already washed and on the bed.. I'm not so sure about the color (silver blue) I probably should have listened to whoever said it looked kind of green. Hopefully my husband won't mind (green is his least favorite color)

My other new purchase today was a 2012 Kia Sedona.. Wasn't exactly in the budget, but my van kicked the bucket last night and was going to cost 3000-4000 to fix (it's a 2001 Mercury Villager with 230K miles on it...)

I guess that means no shopping for me for a bit.


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, thanks for the specific numbers! I'll try the 02, and if it's too light for me, I'll ask to see the 12. The 12 may not work as well on me as you because I feel like I probably have stronger yellow undertones. But fingers crossed!
Yes! I was so surprised how it went on! While the VLA is watery, the Guerlain is moisturizing--but a light moisturizer. It's lovely. I can definitely see the bottle lasting a year. I got a relatively small sample, and I thought it would last maybe 2 applications, but I was so wrong. I think it would last me closer to 5 or 6!
Ooh. I do love the smell of the meteorites! In fact, I love the meteorites so much, I'm thinking about getting the meteorites compact because the balls are not very travel friendly. I'll have to get a sample of the primer as well. I'm going to test the Laura Mercier primer as well. I tried it a while back, but I didn't pay much attention because I loved the Hourglass. Like you, though, my skin is feeling very dehydrated lately. I don't know if it's the primer, but I would just like to pick up a moisturizing primer. I also recently discovered that either the Shiseido lotion or the Hourglass primer was one of the main culprits causing me to break out. Ugh. I never suspected either because it wasn't until a few months after using them that I started to have problems. Since I stopped using both, my skin has settled down quite a bit, so I'm frankly afraid to pick either up again. Fortunately, I'm almost out of my Hourglass and did not buy a backup. Unfortunately, I did purchase a backup of the Shiseido moisturizer quite a while ago. That'll probably go to mom as she has less sensitive skin.

*cmg*, thanks for sharing your thoughts on the Hana iron. I seriously considered buying it even though my Chi is still in perfect working order, but now I think I'll pass. Thanks for saving me some money!

*Cobbie*, love the clothes you bought. I have quite a few button-up shirts like that; it's so easy to dress up your look with them. And that jacket is lovely; it's sophisticated, sleek and beautiful.

*Luv*, yay for a new car! Although, sorry to hear it was a forced purchase. How are you liking the feel of the Comphy sheets? Hopefully he'll be so in love with the feel of them that he won't notice the colour!


----------



## Jane917

I am a few hours away from the nearest Sephora. Has anyone tried to request samples online? I would love to try the Guerlain foundation and some of the primers.


----------



## corkyb

Heather, I might have mentioned the color of the silver blue.  I don't care for it.  In fact, I ordered swatches and if I go bonkers over chocolate or pink, the blue will be on my back bed.  Congrats on the new car.

Ok, primer, please.  I just bought a new Hourglass after using the Mally for a while as I was out.  The Mally seems pretty moisurizng, but I don't really like it.  But I am major confused, Neo, are you using Meteorites primer or Guerlain primer?/  It's gettin real hard to keep up here.  Jes sayin'


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, appart from the foundation (well, and primer that goes with it), I'm still keeping all my other Chantecaille stuff - and by now, that quite a bit, hem . I love everything from that brand, and while it's pricey, the quality is sure up to par!!!! I just was curious about the Guerlain foundation because I had read so much about it, and so when I passed by the counter, I just thought I'd give it a try. Turns out I - and my skin! - love it, so I'm switching to it, and not trying any new foundation for a while now (mark my words, LOL). Too bad on the color, I would have loved to actually help you save some money, for a change !

*Addie*, I will be curious to see how the 02 works out for you! Actually, as it seems from the VLA that you are a shade lighter than me, it may totally work for you when you have you winter color. Me, I'm already pretty much at my winter colorso no hope on that front, lol. You know, it's weird between the 02 and the 12. The 02, I find, is a yellow with some pink, and the 12 seems to be a pink with some yellow, if that makes any sense, and so when you see them in the bottle, they look very similar, with the 12 being just a tad darker. The yellow and pink tones then become more pronounced in the higher numbers.

You can see swatches of all the colors here:

http://karlasugar.net/2010/11/guerlain-lingerie-de-peau/

*Luv*, way to go!!!!!!!!! See you don't come here too often, but when you do, you don't do things half measure, lol! Congratulations on the new car . What color is it? And please let us know how the comfy sheets are received, and if you sleep any better tonight 

*Jane*, I don't think Sephora.com does custom samples (I read that recently, actually), only the ones they give you as a choice when you check out. But it may be worth calling your Sephora store and asking them if they would send you some, or call the closest Guerlain counter - probably your best bet, as it seems that very few physical Sephora store actually carry the Guerlain foundations.

*Paula*, the Meteorites primer is by Guerlain, so you are totally keeping up, lol. And the Hourglass remains a fantastic primer, that I have loved dearly. I have used it for 2-3 years, every day, whether or not I was wearing foundation, and it has been fantastic for all that time. Unfortunately, my skin, which has always been sensitive, has also become iffy lately, it seems, and the Hourglass Veil is suddenly drying me out, which was never the case before, so I'm trying other stuff.


----------



## luvmy4brats

How did I miss pink ones? Man, if I got pink, he'd probably like the green.  I also considered chocolate but I figured those would show cat hair pretty q uick. 

Hubs seems to like the sheets, now that he knows I got them for him. I sleep in socks, pants and tees, so sheets don't matter to me much, but he sleeps nekkid and soft sheets are more important for him.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, I go through phases where i think I need to keep trying new products because "there's got to be something better", but I think I've learned the hard (& expensive) way to stick w/tried & true!! I don't want to tally up my spending either, yikes I think I'd be shocked. I'm sticking w/maracuja oil, Laura Geller Balance N Brighten, Clinique Brow Shaper in Charcoaled, Salux cloth, Orofluido elixir & spray. Your wardrobe sounds like mine. I've been out of the job scene for almost 10 yrs so I wear nothing but jeans & casual clothes. Your new clothes from Travelsmith look so comfortable. Enjoy them!

*Luvmy*, sorry your car croaked but congrats on the new one!! How exciting!! Drive it in good health 

*Corky*, did your Sephora package show up yet?


----------



## Jen

Man, I go away for a day and you guys are busy! *Neo*, now you have TWO foundations that I want to try, but as I don't have a Chantecaille or Guerlain counter that I know of anywhere near me, that will be easy to resist. I'm curious about the Guerlain primer now.......but I'm primered out I think! I tried the Chantecaille on Monday, and either used way too much or it's too greasy for me, I felt like a grease ball all day. I had a travel day yesterday so I went back to the Mally (which, by the way, is definitely moisturizing) and it was back to normal. Since I'm trying a new foundation too it's tough to know what is causing what! I really do want to try the Chantecaille with the Vincent Longo, I think that is somewhat drying and a greasier primer may be good for that. I'll try using less too. If that doesn't do it I'm for sure returning it at that price!! I've been considering the water canvas primer too, the reviews aren't great for it as a general primer, but it seems like people say that with the water canvas foundation it's a must have. So many primers!!!! OH! And the Chantecaille powder, it's so lovely!! I think I did pick the right color, bonus! I really like that too!!

Day two of the Oribe.....I'm pretty much sold! I had a little buyers remorse when I opened the packages, the bottles are SO small! But, I was pleasantly surprised at how little I had to use! I may try the volumizing to alternate with the moisture one to see if it gives me a little more body. I wanted to try the regular shampoo and conditioner for a few days before trying the masque, I'm going to try that tonight and do my Amore Pacific enzyme peel too! Which, to *NYCKindleFan*, is simply amazing. The first time you use it it isn't harsh or scrubby at all so you don't feel like it's exfoliating until you wash it off. Trust me, and *Neo* (she's pretty much always trustworthy with her recommendations!!). I have combo skin, with an oily t-zone with oddly enough some flaking around my nose lately - it's great for that too!! It takes all the falkes away and just makes my skin feel so soft and clean. Also, yeah - please don't feel like you're crashing any party or anything, absolutely them ore the merrier! In fact, the more people that spend like I do make me feel much better about myself 

I haven't ordered the kindle sleeve.......yet. I will likely cave  I mean I need something to protect it!!! 
I DID, however - cave on the Becca skin perfecting highligher. I know, it's a sickness really. But, free 2nd day shipping and a free one year subscription to InStyle magazine helped push me over!!

None of you guys really wants to see my makeup collection OR my closet. It's insane. Again, it's a sickness really. I wish it didn't extend to clothes...but there I'm MUCH more frugal than I am with hair and makeup products!

*candyisdandy*, I'm happy to hear you love the Boscia BB!! I did for awhile too, and just noticed how orange it is on my face compared to my neck - but ONLY in natural light. Inside it looked just fine  - so who knows. It's a great texture, I'm so happy it worked for you and your friends!!

Congrats on the new car *Luv*! Never fun to have a forced purchase, but have fun with it anyway!

I. WANT. MY. COMPHY SHEETS!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously! I just e-mailed them, I ordered them in August but still don't have them 
Until then please stop talking about them


----------



## skyblue

For all the handbag lovers, here's my leopard print handbag:










I'm getting tons of compliments on it!


----------



## skyblue

....forgot to add: I got an e-mail from *ebates* about the *beauty.com F&F event*. It's 20% off plus 6% from ebates!!! Also, 40% off at Ann Taylor Loft!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> ....forgot to add: I got an e-mail from *ebates* about the *beauty.com F&F event*. It's 20% off plus 6% from ebates!!! Also, 40% off at Ann Taylor Loft!


I got the e-mail from Beauty.com, but there isn't a code, it just says 'click here redeem'. If anyone would like this e-mail forwarded to them, just PM me your e-mail address!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> For all the handbag lovers, here's my leopard print handbag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tons of compliments on it!


And that is one pretty purse! I'm not an animal print kind of person, but I really like that! No wonder you're getting compliments!


----------



## Jen

Comphy sheets said they are expecting them in less than a week and added a 'fingers crossed'!  Indeed!  I am so excited, I really hope they live up to my expectations!


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *Jen*, for the review of the Chantecaille primer. I know now that is not the primer for me. I will stick with the proven winner for my skin, Hourglass. 

Thanks for the compliment on my handbag! I like it because of its dark, rich colors.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, I am the queen of leopard and I adore your handbag to the point of lust!


----------



## corkyb

Skyblue, where did you get that handbag?  I want one!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

My Comphy sheets are here, washed and on my bed. Oh my, are they ever luxurious feeling! My boyfriend even noticed the difference! They washed up absolutely beautifully. I can't hardly wait to slide into them in a few minutes....


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Skyblue, I am the queen of leopard and I adore your handbag to the point of lust!


Why thank you, *SN*! 



corkyb said:


> Skyblue, where did you get that handbag? I want one!


*Corky*, I found it at Marshalls.



Hippie2MARS said:


> My Comphy sheets are here, washed and on my bed. Oh my, are they ever luxurious feeling! My boyfriend even noticed the difference! They washed up absolutely beautifully. I can't hardly wait to slide into them in a few minutes....


*H2M*, I really want and NEED those sheets, too! I keep forgetting to google them. Enjoy a good night's sleep!


----------



## Jen

I sure hope I have my sheets next week.......is anyone else still waiting for them?! I feel like everyone else that has ordered them has gotten them, and I ordered them almost first! Boo hooooo 

ANYWAY, I'm going to stop obsessing......I actually stopped by to say that I am completely in LOVE with my Oribe products!! As always *Neo*, fantastic recommendation!! I used the masque last night, and am on day 3 of fantastic hair days! I'll have one every once in awhile, but not consistently. I have a feeling as long as I keep using this it'll be consistent! As soon as I'm off smackdown I'm going to order the volumizing shampoo & conditioner to alternate. *Neo*, just curious and maybe you don't know yet - how long does a bottle last? I think we have a similar amount of hair so probably use about the same small amount. I hope it lasts awhile, it's great but at that price it'll make me broke!

AND thanks to her again I am considering the Guerlain primer with my 20% VIB.....BAD! I might try the Chantecaille one more time before giving up, I maybe used too much last time. THEN maybe I'll cave and get the Guerlain as long as I plan on returning the Chantecaille. I was perfectly happy with my Mally before all of this nonsense  !!

WAIT - *skyblue* - that purse was a MARSHALLS purchase?! Score!!


----------



## akpak

SO! We successfully laid waste to Manhattan last weekend. We were in NYC for 4 days, and managed to get into the city and do some shopping each day.

1st lesson learned: Bergdorf Goodman is a museum, not a store. You shouldn't touch anything, and you certainly can't afford to buy anything! lol

We spent far too much money in UNIQLO, this being one of the acquisitions.

Other places we visited (and left money behind): Swarovski, Lego, Nintendo World, Macy's, The Plaza, The Metropolitan Museum of Art, Rockefeller Center, NBC-Universal, Fossil... On and on. Whew!

Here's a picture of the Coach bag I bought at Macy's, and the necklace I bought at the Met.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have an odd but very important request. If any of you can help here, please do!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91030.0.html


----------



## skyblue

Sounds like a super fun trip,* akpak*! Glad to hear you had fun, and that you were able to grab some cool merchandise to take home with you!


----------



## hudsonam

akpak, I love the bag and necklace, and I've never heard of that store with the down jackets. Cute stuff!

SN, doesn't the brand that Michael Jordan advertises (is it Hanes?) have ones that don't bacon or something? Meaning they lay flat? My husband wears CK and maybe Hanes, but neither one bothers him. Good luck in your search! 

Oh and I'm on major smackdown right now. I found boots I love - Clarks Mika Jen, I think - and I'm really liking the argan oil. I haven't tried the maracuja yet.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

It's been like Christmas around here! I definitely two reign in my spending. However in the last two days I've gotten my Comphy sheets, my Alima Pure samples and 7 new tubes (all new colors!) of Lipsense. I can't wait to get in my make-up room and play!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I went to the vib "party" at my local jcp sephora tonight...I've had the flu and am finally starting to feel better and wanted to get out of the house. I got the peter thomas rothcleansing gel that *skyblue* likes and some lancomr teint miracle foundation. When i got home i tried to go online to order the items they didn't have at my store and both the tarte lipsurgence kit and the amorepacific peel are out of stock . I will just have to keep checking back...


----------



## corkyb

Oh crap cmg.  I wanted those also. Please do announce if u find them back in stock.  I am peevedmthey are out.  Rain check maybe?


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to report back that I got my Guerlain Foundation and Primer today, and I'm super happy . And I'm really glad I did it, as sephora.com is already out of the foundation in my color 

*Akpak*, nice going!!!!!  Glad you had such a great time in the Big Apple!

*Skyblue*, that purse is gorgeous!!!!

*Jen*, so glad you like the Oribe too - but not surprised . In terms of how long it lasts, it's difficult to say, as I alternate, but the one I use the most (used it 5-6 times a week for a month or so, and now 4 times a week), has only one third of the bottle left. I've started using it mid-September. So for me, that's ok, especially as I now alternate with the other one, it will last me longer too. Have you ordered that sleeve yet ?

*SN*, sorry but I can't help you on that good luck!

*Hippie* and *Hudsonam*: welcome to smackdown !!!!!

*cmg*, how fun!!! I didn't even attempt the Sephora party!!! And good to have you back, we've been missing you 

I feel very good: tonight I went to Bergdof Goodman and took the Chantecaille foundation back. Seeing how happy my skin is on the Guerlain, I just know that this is the only one I will use all the time, so no point to keeping the pricey Chantecaille one. Unfortunately, while there, the nice MUA introduced me to their fragrances, and I'm afraid I'm quite enamored with one of them ... I will also be returning the Chantecaille Primer this weekend (Nordstrom).


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, please tell me a little more about the Guerlain primer.  What exactly does it do or is it just like other primers?  Does it smooth out your face or make your pores disappear before applying makeup?  Does it make your makeup last longer?


----------



## mlewis78

*akpak*, inquiring minds want to know what you bought in Swarovsky and Fossil. Love the Coach bag.


----------



## Jen

Of COURSE the enzyme peel is out of stock - I just hooked one of my co-workers on it (gave her a sample she used last night) who is super excited to go home tonight and order it!  She's going to be so bummed - she was saying she thinks her mom wants it too!  Weird - I actually have it in my cart, before Neo said it will last at least a year I was thinking of getting another one, and never took it out - it's letting it stay in my cart   - I went and saw if I could actually go through the check out and it let me go all the way to 'place my order'?  Maybe I'll leave it in there and sell it to my co-worker!  IF I even get it......

Amazon gift card received today (cc rewards) - I ordered a Chrismas present for my mom, and the Borghese Fango mask  
Hey, at least I didn't use it ALL on myself......


----------



## akpak

mlewis78 said:


> *akpak*, inquiring minds want to know what you bought in Swarovsky and Fossil. Love the Coach bag.


Mom bought the 2011 "snowflake" ornament, as well as a Swarovski membership.

"Luckily," we only got to the Fossil store on the last day. Had we been there before, I would have gotten something like this: http://www.fossil.com/en_US/shop/women/vintage_re_issue/vintage_re_issue_weekender-zb5110p.html

...But since I'd already gotten my bag for the trip (the Coach), I couldn't really allow myself to get ANOTHER one  Also nearly bought a red metal watch. Sigh. Decided on the Met jewelry instead.

Mom did buy a birdcage dangle in there though.


----------



## Jen

Well, I decided to try to check out and get it for her, and I got all the way to 'place my order' - and now it kicked me back to my cart saying it's out of stock. Bummer!!!! I guess that's what we get for praising a product here, it runs out! Maybe we need to stop doing that  ! I was thinking of trying the Amore Pacific lip treatment too since I'm already obsessed with the enzyme peel, and THAT is out of stock too. Bummer again! I have a love-hate relationship with the F&F sale! I should have bought yesterday, and knew I was running the chance of not getting some things I wanted. I'm still on fence if I want to try the Guerlain primer. HOWEVER - I randomly decided to try the Hourglass again this morning and I'm liking how it's looking today  !!

Oh, and I forgot to say *Neo* thanks for the Oribe info! That isn't terrible, and given how FABULOUS my hair has looked these last few days I'm all about it. I'm going to get the other kind to alternate soon. I of COURSE wish it was a little bit cheaper, but it seems everything I buy that's fabulous is insanely expensive! I pretty much blame all of it on you 
And I WILL try this Guerlain foundation if I ever see it anywhere!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

akpak said:


> Mom bought the 2011 "snowflake" ornament, as well as a Swarovski membership.
> 
> "Luckily," we only got to the Fossil store on the last day. Had we been there before, I would have gotten something like this: http://www.fossil.com/en_US/shop/women/vintage_re_issue/vintage_re_issue_weekender-zb5110p.html
> 
> ...But since I'd already gotten my bag for the trip (the Coach), I couldn't really allow myself to get ANOTHER one  Also nearly bought a red metal watch. Sigh. Decided on the Met jewelry instead.
> 
> Mom did buy a birdcage dangle in there though.


Oh my, that Fossil bag is beautiful!


----------



## akpak

Yes indeed. That pewter-y leather they've got goin' on is fantastic.


----------



## Jen

With all the new products lately I forgot to report in on the Becca skin perfecting highlighter! I got it yesterday and used it today - totally LOVE at first use! For sure best highlighter I've ever used!! Thank you to whoever recommended it! I know *Neo* asked about it, but it was someone's positive review that made me go for it!

Oh, and no *Neo*, I have yet to order the sleeve! I am trying to obey smackdown, and make sure something better doesn't come out first . I would like to have it when my kindle arrives though, so I need to decide!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jen said:


> Oh, and no *Neo*, I have yet to order the sleeve! I am trying to obey smackdown, and make sure something better doesn't come out first . Iwould li ke to have it when my kindle arrives though, so I need to decide!


I was considering ordering a sleeve for my Kindle Fire since it will be here next week, but decided to wait to see what kind of "special offers" come out on my new Kindle first.

Not sure I'm going to be able to use the Alima Pure. I've only worn it one day, but my face felt oddly gritty all day, and today I'm all broken out! I'll give it another try to see if anything else could have triggered the outbreak.


----------



## KindleChickie

I have been eyeballing a kindle envelope and iPad cover in nude. It went on sale and I finally got it. I absolutely love it. It brings out a very visceral reaction. My only complaint is the black straps on my white iPad. I wrapped them in white ribbon until I can find someone to sew on some little sleeves. I will post pics later when I get on my desktop.

The leather is super soft and pliable. The interior is finished in a wonderful black velvet. The entire case is a tactile delight.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lodis-astor-dallas-ipad-case/3191469?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lodis-astor-e-reader-case/3191468?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, thanks for the link! You're right, the swatches between the 02 and the 12 aren't that different in tone. The 12 actually looks fairly yellow and a bit brighter than the 02. I'm going to keep both colours in mind when I go to the Guerlain counter.
And while I do that, I'm going to get a sample of that Guerlain primer!
Oh no! And I just saw that the Guerlain foundation in 12 is out. Maybe I'll get the 02 and 03 and just mix. That way I've got my colour for winter and summer.

*Jen*, yay! I'm glad you like the Becca SSP! I was wondering about that. 

I want to warn everyone, in case it's a favorite of yours: Chanel is discontinuing some colours in its Rouge Allure Laque (pigmented lip glosses). The main colour everyone is upset over losing is Dragon, which is described by some as "the perfect red." They're pricey, but I think when I next go to a Chanel counter, I'll try to pick one up. I don't own any red lip colours, so it'll be nice to have.

And ugh at the AmorePacific being sold out! I decided to buy the Dermalogica Dailiy Microfoliant in its place. When I went to Sephora to get a sample of the AmorePacific (which they don't carry at my store), the SA was raving about Dermalogica and said she was really disappointed Sephora didn't carry Dermalogica products. Hopefully I love it. I really like the Dermalogica Overnight Clearing Gel and Dermalogica Gentle Cream Exfoliant, so I imagine I will.

By the way, I got my Sephora package! I'm absolutely loving the Illamasqua matte blushes. I wasn't completely sure how I would like matte blushes since all my blushes have a sheen or sparkle. Love it! They give a smooth, soft colour without being chalky or enlarging pores (like some blushes with sheen will). I bought Panic (bright red like the LE Chanel), Lover (orange, less pink than Chanel's Espiegle) and Katie (a light pink). I've only tried Katie (this is a great winter colour), but all three are intensely pigmented. I'm think I may need to buy another brush for Panic. Assuming my skin continues to be okay with it (fingers crossed!), I've got Hussy and Nymph in my cart as well. 

So I've been trying to avoid even looking at this palette, but KarlaSugar had to swatch it (heavily for it to show up noticeably on camera) and praise it.  Sooo pretty.
http://karlasugar.net/2011/11/cle-de-peau-vintage-palette-iii/#comments


----------



## Addie

Also, I'm seriously considering buying this: http://www.temptalia.com/make-up-for-ever-wild-chic-aqua-cream-collection-review-photos-swatches#more-32216


----------



## cmg.sweet

I like aqua creams, but i already have the 2 that i am interested in.


----------



## Ruby296

*akpak*, your time in NYC sounds like it was a blast & you got some great stuff! I love that Coach bag

*Addie*, omg, that *CDP* palette is stunning! Karlasugar's swatches are the best, if I'm in doubt I always check hers. Are you going to cave on that little beauty? Please do a review if you do!

I haven't seen this brand mentioned much here but if anyone uses *Shu Uemura* there's free shipping on any order w/this code *fshipping* till 11/14. They pulled out of the US last yr so it's all on-line now. www.shuuemura-USA.com I know the eyelash curler is legendary. I just ordered the *H9 eyebrow pencil* in Stone Grey. Read tons of good reviews so bit the bullet. While I love the Clinique Brow Shaper I want a pencil too!


----------



## Jane917

Who on this board introduced me to Natural Bliss products? My order arrived yesterday, and already I am in love. I used the Face Serum under my foundation this morning, and my skin feels wonderul. I even forgot to use moisturizer, so we will see how I feel at the end of the day. I used a tiny dab of Passion Fruit Oil on my hair, and it feels as good as the Moroccan Oil, but at much less cost. I also love the body butter I got. I will definately order from them again.


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> Who on this board introduced me to Natural Bliss products? My order arrived yesterday, and already I am in love. I used the Face Serum under my foundation this morning, and my skin feels wonderul. I even forgot to use moisturizer, so we will see how I feel at the end of the day. I used a tiny dab of Passion Fruit Oil on my hair, and it feels as good as the Moroccan Oil, but at much less cost. I also love the body butter I got. I will definately order from them again.


*H2M* introduced us to Passion Fruit oil aka Maracuja oil, but it might have been me who mentioned the Natural Bliss site. When I googled Maracuja the NB site came up as the best place re: pricing/shipping. So glad you are liking your products so much!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Thanks, Ruby! Jane, I'm so glad you are enjoying the maracuja oil. It really is fantastic!

Day 2 with Alima Pure and I'm even more broken out. :-(

I went to Sephora AND Ulta today to try to find a good foundation match, but at both stores the MUAs wouldn't give me the time of day. Very frustrating. Perhaps I'll wait until my trip to Atlanta next weekend and try out Nordstrom's make-up counter instead.

My boyfriend bought new pillows to go with our luxurious new Comphy sheets and we really like them. They are on Amazon and they are called Malouf Z "dough pillows". Funny enough the "firm" is softer than the "plush". Weird, but we love them both (but I'm claiming the "Firm" as my own because I like it better). I love the velour cover on the pillows. My cats really like the Comphy sheets too, by they way. The younger one just kneads and kneads when she gets on them. 
http://www.amazon.com/Malouf-Luxurious-Washable-QUEEN-HIGH-LOFT-FIRM/dp/B0049DWED0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1321231619&sr=8-2


----------



## Addie

*cmg*, that's my issue, too. Well, I don't have any aqua creams, but I don't really need that many.

*Ruby*, I know it's so pretty! Yes, her swatches are wonderful. Temptalia and KarlaSugar have the best swatches. I kind of want to, but no. I'm going to stay far, far away from the CDP counter. 
Oh, that's great about the free shipping! I bought the Shu eyelash curler right before they left the US, and it's still in its box. I bought the Shiseido one around the same time and just really like it.
I've heard their eyebrow pencils are amazing. Please let us know how you like it!

*Cobbie*, sorry your skin is being so difficult lately. I can relate. My face revolts as well when I start using a bunch of new products all at once. It's forced me to try one or two new items at a time and see how I adapt, which slightly kills me inside because I love trying new purchases immediately.
The natural look is very in right now. Perhaps your skin just wants to take part in the trend? 

Well, I went back to the mall today to return the alpha beta peels. I've decided I'm going to keep using them for the time being (I'll probably order from Amazon when I run out since they're so much cheaper there). My skin seems to really appreciate them every three days or so. If I neglect to use it, I get little spots. I'm learning all sorts of things. Not only do I need to keep my face squeaky clean (Clarisonic), I also need to exfoliate. I'm looking forward to seeing how the Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant works out. The AmorePacific one is still out of stock.  I knew I should have purchased it during the F&F sale.

While I was at the mall, I got the 02 Guerlain foundation sample. I put both the 02 and the 12 on my hand, and I noticed the 12 is a bit too pink for me. I'm extremely yellow, it seems.  Here's hoping the 02 is a match! If not, I guess I can buy 02 and 03 and mix.

I also picked up the Chanel Poudre Universelle Libre in 30 Naturel. I just kept seeing the loose powder in reviews and Lisa Eldridge keeps using it, so I broke down and bought it. *Neo*, am I remembering correctly that you have this as well? I still love my meteorites dearly &#8230; but I'm also fickle. I'll alternate. 

I also tried the Chanel Rouge Allure Laque in Dragon. Talk about intense red! I walked away without it, but it is haunting me a bit. It's such a gorgeous deep red. I just don't know when I'd ever wear it, though. I also tried Chanel's Rouge Extrait de Gloss in Triomphal (red with a bit more sparkle), and it was gorgeous, too. It's a bit softer, warm-toned with pink. I'm wearing it right now wondering if I can live without it. When do you ladies wear red lips? I've always been a natural-lip girl. The craziest I ever went was a medium/light brown. I know, so rebellious.

I also tried the Illamasqua blush in Panic (bright red), and I love it! *Cobbie*, I can see I shouldn't have been afraid and should have purchased Chanel's red blush when you did. It's actually very natural looking. I'm glad I was at least able to purchase one similar.

I'm going to stop shopping soon. I swear.


----------



## Ruby296

*H2M*, so sorry the Alima samples are not agreeing w/you  I think I mentioned this before but Meow Cosmetics is another great Indie MMU company & they've got 3 diff foundation formulas & tons of shades. www.meowcosmetics.com No affiliation, just a happy customer. That's great your bf found nice pillows! That's one thing I am very "fussy" about. Has to be just right & I have a hard time finding one that's comfortable. When I do I always buy at least one backup.

*Cobbie*, that's great you can get away w/out foundation & blush. I've run to the store w/a bare face but I don't do it often. I don't need much but I do like a little something to even things out. I've gotten very into my brows lately...makes such a difference when you fill in, touch up etc. I notice others too-& I cringe sometimes at the harsh, drawn on pencils and/or really wrong color.

*Addie*, you are being strong not visiting the CDP counter! I'm lucky the nearest one is 3.5 hrs away! Your skin tone sounds similar to mine, I'm quite yellow as well. Will def share my thoughts on the Shu pencil when it arrives. I also ordered some Poppy King (Lipstick Queen) for Boots No7 lipsticks over the weekend. The Boots site is having a 50% off sale w/free shipping over $25 with code Gmashipping till 11/14.


----------



## hudsonam

Well, so much for smackdown. I just ordered the qvc tsv flat iron, and I have super straight hair. But it's free shipping and 4 easy payments. Straight hair can still benefit from a flat iron, right? I could use a little extra styling help with my hair.

I am supposed to be working on hats and it's the middle if the night, so I'll catch up on all the latest posts tomorrow. 

(I really shouldn't watch qvc... Ever).


----------



## Jen

I'm so tired of my skin, the acne combo with dry flakes - after all of you have been raving about it I decided to order a small bottle of the maracuja oil and also got an oily/acne serum to try, along with samples of a few of the scrubs while I was paying for shipping. For the last few days I've used my regular moisturizer with a little bit of argan oil right around my nose where it's flaking, and it seems to be helping. I'm excited to try this stuff you're all in love with! It wasn't an expensive slip from smackdown, so I'm okay with it 

However, I did also purchase a Living Social deal yesterday - a one hour massage and a custom one hour facial for $50! How could I resist  ?! After my last facial that I'm convinced is the reason my skin is so bad I'm surprised I went for it, but after all this time I figure it might help. I've really got nothing to lose, it can't get a whole lot worse!!

Speaking of, *Neo* I tried the Beta Mask last night because I got another bad breakout, it for SURE shrinked it! Thanks again for yet another wonderful recommendation! Next time I'm in NYC I'm coming over and writing down everything you have


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, where did you get your maracuja oil? I ordered maracuja oil and also argan from another site, and I've been using the argan and my skin is definitely improving. The breakouts and flakiness are subsiding.


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> *Jen*, where did you get your maracuja oil? I ordered maracuja oil and also argan from another site, and I've been using the argan and my skin is definitely improving. The breakouts and flakiness are subsiding.


I ordered it from the Natural Bliss site everyone was talking about. The shipping was $4 so I added a few of the samples to make it worth it! I wouldn't have thought to use oil for oily/acne prone skin, but the description specifically mentions helping with acne. Have you been using both or just the argan?

YAY!!!! E-mail with updated Kindle touch delivery date from 11-23 to 11-17! That's exciting! I really need to just order that sleeve! Like *H2M* I should wait to see what offers come up on it for cases, but I don't really like any of the ones on Amazon, so........


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> I ordered it from the Natural Bliss site everyone was talking about. The shipping was $4 so I added a few of the samples to make it worth it! I wouldn't have thought to use oil for oily/acne prone skin, but the description specifically mentions helping with acne. Have you been using both or just the argan?


I also have the Natural Bliss face serum (the dry skin version), and like it very much. I also bought the Passion Fruit Oil (maracuja oil) for my hair. I had bought some argan oil at the grocery store just to try, but it was a disaster on my hair. Way to heavy. I also love the NB butters, and ended up ordering some more for the girls for Christmas. I used the rose scrub last night. My face is very smooth today.

*H2M*, I am really sorry that Alima Pure products are not agreeing with you. If anything, they are drying to my face and I make sure I have plenty of moisuturizer on. I just ordered a few more tinted lip glosses from them for Christmas.


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, that's where I ordered mine from. I forgot you could order samples too. I should have done that. I have not tried mine yet though. Only the argan. I wanted to see how that did alone before adding something else. I'll give it another week and then maybe try the maracuja.


----------



## Jen

And.....I just spent the last hour or so searching for a possible better kindle sleeve and didn't find one - I also discovered the one I want ships from NEW ZEALAND so I went ahead and ordered it   - he offers free express shipping to anywhere in the world but I still probably won't have it until next week.  
Boy I suck at smackdown.  But my poor new kindle needs protection  

I really need to stop spending money!!!!  Please stop tempting me with things, thanks!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Addie, I just ordered the dermatologica daily microexfoliant also.  I'd still like to try the amorepacific, but since it is out of stock it'll have to wait.

I also went to mynaturalbliss.com and ordered a bunch of sample size items: Vanilla Craze Butter (for my mom), Cocoa Candy Butter, Island Butter, Organic Passion Fruit Oil, Wild Harvested Babassu Oil, Kaolin Powder Scrub, and Babassu Hair Butter.


----------



## hudsonam

*cmg*, I got the full size Cocoa Candy Butter, and it has a very strong cocoa smell (duh ;-) ) - I could never use a lot of it, but it does seem to work well on my exzema and dry spots.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I was afraid that the butters would have strong scents, so I just got sample sizes...I figured I would order more if I liked them.  Right now I'm checking out the benefits of babassu oil for hair and skin.


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, before this thread, I think I had two blushes (one was a sample) and one eyeshadow colour I used every day. Now, I'm thinking about getting some type of storage for all my makeup.  Two minutes for makeup? That sounds lovely. I used to wear hardly any makeup. This thread has ruined me. 
The Chanel RALs are like liquid lipsticks. Lipstick and gloss all in one, and I've read they're pretty comfortable to wear. I only wore it for a few minutes, so I can't really say.
Would you believe I've never bought a tube of lipstick? I'm a complete gloss and lip balm girl.
 I did say soon! Not immediately! 

*Ruby*, I'm afraid if I even looked at it, I'd have to have it. And at that price, it just seems too much. But oh how I want to see what it does brushed all over the face.  
Oh, I've heard Boots has some lovely things. I've read their brushes are really nice.

*Hudsonam*, I have straight hair and use a flat iron. It's not super straight (if I air dry, there are some kinks and unattractive waves) like yours, though. I like flipping my hair under or out. Also, you can curl your hair with it.

*Jen*, the 17th! I'm soooo jealous! Mine keeps getting moved back! It was saying the 29th to Dec. 5th! That's the second time they've moved it back. So I broke down and ordered prime, but it just says 29th-30th now. 
Please let us know how amazing it is so I can live vicariously through you.

*Cmg*, I hope we have good experiences with the Dermalogica one! The main difference seems to be that you can use the Dermalogica one every day if you want, but you probably shouldn't use the AmorePacific one every day. I'd still like to try the AmorePacific one as well, but I guess it wasn't meant to be with the discount.

I'm liking the MyNaturalBliss craze!  I'm still loving all my facial oils. Hope everyone loves (or continues to love) theirs!


----------



## Jen

I wish I could use all that stuff! I HATE any kind of lotion or soap or anything that goes on my skin with any kind of strong scent. I can barely stand the smell of the L'Occitane shea butter hand lotion I love so much in the winter - and I only use that on the back of my hands! Just walking past Bath & Body Works or Yankee Candle makes me want to pass out. I suppose my face creams are kind of strong, and so are my hair oils - but the smell goes away. I find that hand soap and body lotion linger - which I guess they are supposed to!

*Addie*, I was the same way! I spent more than 2 minutes on my makeup, but it's getting a little ridiculous! SUPER jealous about never having to buy lipstick! I have very pale lips. I'll be sure to let you know how much I love my kindle so you can be excited for yours ! I think *Neo* might get hers first! I think I saw in the other thread that hers should be there tomorrow or wednesday!

*cmg*, I'm so glad you got sucked in too


----------



## Jane917

cmg.sweet said:


> I was afraid that the butters would have strong scents, so I just got sample sizes...I figured I would order more if I liked them. Right now I'm checking out the benefits of babassu oil for hair and skin.


I think the sample size butters are very generous. I got the sandalwood. The scent is fine for me, and goes away almost immediately. A little goes a long way, so I appreciate the small sizes. It is way more than a sample size, IMHO.

Let me know how you like the babassu oil.


----------



## Jen

They just keep surprising me, my kindle shipped today!  I'll have it Wednesday.  What a lovely surprise on a Monday!  

Now I have to make my final Sephora purchase decisions.  I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the Guerlain primer, and actually might pick up a Korres primer too.  I may keep both or return one, I'll decide later!  I use the rest of the Korres line so I want to see how it goes together.  It gets pretty great reviews.  I think that might be it, other than an extra of my eye cream.  Not bad for smackdown


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Neo,* do you ever hear from *julip*?


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies!!!!

Here I am - successful smackdown weekend, but pondering whether I should go for a last Sephora order ... 

My Kindle Touch shipped too, *Jen*!!!! I'm getting it tomorrow, I'm so excited !!!!!

*Jen*, I'm so glad you've found the Beta Mask as effective as I have: it's been one of the best finds of the year for me! Oh, and I've tried leaving it on longer than the recommended 10-15mn (even left it on all night on certain spots), and well, it makes no difference whatsoever, lol. It seems that after 10-15mn, the skin has sucked out of it whatever there is for it to take, and that's that 

*Addie*, that CDP palette is gorgeous!!!! Thank goodness I'm on smackdown and don't need it, right  I have the Chanel transluscent pressed powder only, to carry with me and re-powder when needed. It's lovely, but truth be told, I haven't used it in many many months now, and don't even carry it in my purse anymore . My loose powder (other than the Meteorites, that is) is the Chantecaille loose powder - I just find it a cut above all else I have ever tried, and certainly the most finely milled loose powder I have ever seen! Which makes me think: so glad you got the right color front he first try *Jen*!!! Did you also get the Ray?

*Cobbie*, I'm so glad you like the Oribe as much as I do! I use the Ultra Rich the most, as it is the one without any sulfates whatsoever, but the color one is fantastic (even though I don't even have colored hair, lol). Which By Terry concealer color did you get? And please stop taking note of everything we type ... LOL

*SN*, yes, almost daily, if not more - where do you think most of my great finds come from ?

I refuse to even click at the natural bliss stuff for now... Sigh... But I will be following everybody's progress with all the different oils and butters closely - just in case, for future reference, you know...


----------



## Jen

You're WAY better at smackdown!!!!  But, you have an iMac, so all is fair    That's good to know about the Beta Mask, I tend to think more (or longer) is better, which is probably why I have skin problems in the first place!  I have been so much better lately, I really thought it was getting better.  I'm excited to try the oils, at this point I'll try anything.  Hopefully I find a miracle too!  Anyway, I LOVE the Chantecaille powder!!  You're right, it's beautiful.  I did get the Ray as well, it blends right in! 

Seriously.  Now that my last Sephora order has been placed, my kindle has shipped and sleeve is ordered, I have absolutely no reason to spend ANY more money!  I'm slowly backing away from the computer..........


----------



## Hippie2MARS

My Kindle Fire shipped today and will be here tomorrow! My Kindle Touch 3G+Wifi shipped today too, and should be here Wednesday (weird). I also ordered a case I saw through DealNews, which ships through Amazon and it's already shipped, and for the first time ever I saw "shipped" from right here in Chattanooga. I'm thinking I should have it tomorrow too!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005Z2TG9Y/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details


----------



## candyisdandy

hudsonam said:


> Well, so much for smackdown. I just ordered the qvc tsv flat iron, and I have super straight hair. But it's free shipping and 4 easy payments. Straight hair can still benefit from a flat iron, right? I could use a little extra styling help with my hair.
> 
> I am supposed to be working on hats and it's the middle if the night, so I'll catch up on all the latest posts tomorrow.
> 
> (I really shouldn't watch qvc... Ever).


*Hudsonam*, you almost did me in!! Since I've been looking for a flat iron and still haven't bought one of *Ruby926's* recommendations (not because I don't think they're good - just haven't been able to bring myself to spend the money on something I'm not sure I'll use), I loved the sound of the "four easy payments"! Got all the way to the "Submit order" page and then jolted myself back into reality...I really teetered on the brink for a moment though.  However, there are still a couple of hours left, so I may yet pull the trigger!

One question for all you ladies who are ordering the new Kindles: With all this shopping you do, how do you ever find the time to read??!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL, good question, candyisdandy, I'm wondering the same thing!!!

I'm still interested in ordering the Passion Flower oil from Natural Bliss.  My skin is not really dry but sometimes the RetinA can dry it out and it is flakey for a few days.  The only thing I'm worried about is that the dermatologist has always told me to use makeup and other products that are oil free....so, will this cause me problems?  Come on Neo!  Get it and try it out and give your review!!!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Okay, I'm beginning to see how great a Mac is. Today I was on my PC and needed to copy some shoe pictures for shoe boxes and the Neiman's and Nordstrom's websites wouldn't let me right-click for the Save Picture As function. So I got out my iPad, saved them, then emailed them to myself where I could access them on my PC for PhotoShop. Showed them.


Yeah, *Cobbie*! Somehow I just _KNEW_ you would love a Mac!  . PC's make me crazy!


----------



## hudsonam

Candyisdandy, do it! It's free shipping and you get to try it out until the end of January! And I was told we can send things back with free return shipping with the whole gift return thing. Pull the trigger! ;-) It's the perfect way to try it out since you can return it after trying it.

Ok, I tried the maracuja oil tonight, and oh my goodness the smell.   Does anyone else have a problem with the smell?? I don't like it.


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, I spent a bit more than 2 minutes on my makeup before as well.  But now it's just taking an embarrassing amount of time.  At least we look great at the end of it! 
My lips have definitely gotten paler over the years (they used to be red like you'd just eaten a cherry popsicle), but they're still rosy enough so I can just wear just lip balm. I want to stay far away from lipstick just because I know I'd spend a small fortune on all the colours. I have with lip glosses.
Speaking of awesome lipsticks, have you seen that new Dior gold one? I bet it would look amazing over red lipstick. 
http://www.temptalia.com/dior-or-etoile-rouge-dior-lip-color-review-photos-swatches
It's like the red and gold Chanel blushes of lipsticks. I don't need lipstick! 
Yay for getting your Kindle even earlier! Oh, I am so excited!

*Neo*, you should definitely go for one last Sephora order! 
And yay for your Kindle shipping early as well! I am so so so jealous. Please share your thoughts! 
Beta mask? Is that the Borghese mask?
That's what I keep telling myself regarding the CDP palette. 
Ah, that's right. Hmm. I thought about returning the Chanel one when I read some broke out because of the talc in it and the Chantecaille is talc-free. But I was checking the ingredients from another powder I have, and it has talc in it, so it seems I'm in the clear. I just really like that Chanel packaging. 

*CandyisDandy*, I read while waiting in lines to buy things. 

*Hudsonam*, yeah, the maracuja oil smells like Chinese herb medicine to me. It's not my favourite, but luckily, it does go away soon after application.

Okay. I've made my final Sephora sale purchase. Whew! I got the Guerlain foundation in 02. I tried the sample today, and it turns out it's a great match. So yay! Even better since the 03 was out of stock along with the 12.
I also bought another Illamasqua blush, this one in Hussy. I also bought a Tweezerman Petite Manicure Set and the Koh Gen Do Cleansing Spa Water.
I tried to buy the Meteorites compact in 02, but it was sold out.  Maybe another time.
I got a sample of the Meteorites primer yesterday, but I just tried it today. While I like it, I was paranoid it would break me out. So I'll purchase that another time if I decide I love it.

Now, I'm considering buying a makeup case because having all my makeup on the bathroom counter is annoying me. Sephora has theirs on sale right now. Any thoughts on that one or another one?


----------



## candyisdandy

hudsonam said:


> Candyisdandy, do it! It's free shipping and you get to try it out until the end of January! And I was told we can send things back with free return shipping with the whole gift return thing. Pull the trigger! ;-) It's the perfect way to try it out since you can return it after trying it.
> 
> Ok, I tried the maracuja oil tonight, and oh my goodness the smell.  Does anyone else have a problem with the smell?? I don't like it.


Well*hudsonam*, it seems that all my arm needed was the tiniest little twist, and you gave it to me! I ordered the leopard, and am just going to cross my fingers that I have the dexterity to use a flat iron. I'm in Canada, so not sure about returns here, but I love that they extend the free shipping here. I think that you and I have similar hair type/style; when you posted a pic about getting a haircut a while ago, I did a double take because I thought your picture looked like me! I'm now growing my hair out for the first time in ages (have worn it in a graduated bob for the past couple of years, and before that it was a pixie cut) and have to get away from blowdrying every day. I'm hoping the flat iron will give me a little extra something to be able to skip a day.

I think my next purchase will have to be one of the oils everyone's using, but here's the question - do I get the Orofluido, Argan, Moroccan or Maracuja? I think those are the ones you all are using, but maybe I'm confused? I need a summary of which ones do what! My hair is thick, almost shoulder length, has a bit of wave, and is pretty soft, i.e. not coarse. I'm thinking maybe the Orofluido, but I think there are even options with that, i.e. a spray and something else too, right?

*Addie*, both of those items you posted are absolutely gorgeous and I would love to have either or both! (but I won't )

*Jen*, congrats on the new Kindle sleeve all the way from New Zealand; hopefully it won't take too long to arrive. Several years ago, my son was really into the Wiggles, and it was near impossible to find any Wiggles stuff here or in the US. I ended up ordering him a lunchbag right from their site in Australia, but it didn't arrive in time for Christmas, and he'd asked Santa for it so was really disappointed. When it arrived a few days later, I took it around the side of the house and dropped it in the snow and told him it must have fallen off Santa's sleigh when he was parked on the roof...he loved that, and told everyone that story. But I hope yours doesn't take so long to get here.

*Cobbie*, sometimes a bare face is the way to go...just don't go too long or when you do put makeup on you'll feel over done and that you look like a tart!  And I am now off to look at the Fresh Creme Ancienne!


----------



## skyblue

It appears that all the VIB's crashed the Sephora site trying to place last minute orders! . Hope all the Accessories ladies were able to place their orders!


----------



## corkyb

Waaaahhhh!!!!!  I can't get on and I wanted to check the Amore Pacific and a few other things that I couldn't find nor remember in the store today


----------



## corkyb

Neo, I didn't know you were friends with Julip!  How come she doesn't show her face anymore?  I miss her


----------



## cmg.sweet

Argh!  I just got an email that the AmorePacific is back in stock...of course it would go back in stock after the VIB sale is over.  Slightly more than slightly annoyed!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Hmm, I was just able to use the VIB code to get the amorepacific...I'm wondering if they'll honor it or cancel my order or charge me full price or what.


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Argh! I just got an email that the AmorePacific is back in stock...of course it would go back in stock after the VIB sale is over. Slightly more than slightly annoyed!


I got the e-mail this morning on that too. I don't really believe it's a coincidence.......wait, you ordered it today?! Interesting! Let us know what happens there! I hesitate to tell my co-worker that wants it about that just in case!

Okay *candyisdandy*, I'm not an expert, but the Orofluido is exclusively for hair, and argan and maracuja are for either hair or face. I'm not sure about the Morrocan, I've never used that one! I use the Josie Marah argan oil, but specific to hair serum, the Orofluido is pretty nice too, and I've used the argan on my face on dry patches and it really helps. The Orofluido comes in a serum or a spray, I have the serum while most others use the spray. I have curly hair though, so that was more suited for my hair type. Hopefully someone else can jump in and explain further! I'll come back and tell you what I think about the Maracuja once I get it!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I don't think it was a coincidence either...


----------



## hudsonam

*H2M*, please post here how you like your Fire! I'm hoping to get it for Christmas.

*Candyisdandy*, I got the green. 

I never did get a VIB coupon in the mail. Why is that? I'm registered on the site, so I think I should have gotten one, right? I ordered with the FF coupon anyway, but still.


----------



## Andra

We have a Fire and a Touch on the UPS truck for delivery today!
And I definitely make time for reading!!
I just skinned all of my naked electronics - the Xoom and the K4 and DH's Touchpad.  I have a skin for my Touchpad, but I am not sure where I put it (the Touchpad, that is  )
And I have a case for my K4 on the truck today also - It's the purple Belkin one.  I hope I like it.


----------



## Ruby296

*Hudsonam*, the maracuja oil does have an "earthy" scent to it, but I find it dissipates almost immediately. Hope you can get used to it soon!

*Candyisdandy*, so glad to hear you pulled the trigger and bought the flat iron! Please let us know how you like it!! Jen gave you good advice on the oils! The Orofluido is only for your hair. I have both the elixir and the shine spray. The elixir is thick and you only need a drop or two. I rub it between my palms and run through my hair, trying not to concentrate much on scalp. When I'm done drying/flat ironing I use 3 pumps of the spray and that's it. It's got a very strong amber/vanilla scent to it. Most people like it but if you're not crazy about them you might want to steer away. I've also got Agadir Argan Oil-it's different from straight Argan as it's got added silicones, etc to make your hair really smooth, shiny. I've never used straight Argan on my hair but I hear it's good for dry ends. I use Maracuja on my face, but like Argan I think you can also use it on your hair. HTH!!


----------



## Addie

*CandyisDandy*, I love them both, but like you, I will not buy! Look at me all having self control. 
Regarding the oils, I use the maracuja oil just for my face and neck. I don't know how it works on the hair. The only other oil I have that you listed is the Orofluido. Since your hair is thick, I believe you're supposed to use the non-spray one.
And I love the story about your son and Santa! Very clever! I'll have to remember that if I ever have kids.

*Hudsonam*, you need to spend $350 in a year to be a VIB member (I don't think the JCPenny Sephora counts). If you are, also make sure they have your current address.

*Andra*, yay! I can't wait to hear your thoughts on both!

Just so you ladies know, Sephora extended the VIB sale by one day because of the website crash. And I am so annoyed the AmorePacific is back in stock! I'm not going to purchase it, though, just because I have an insane amount of packages coming to the house. I made two separate Sephora purchases last night. I definitely spent enough to be a VIB member for several years.  If only it worked like that!


----------



## corkyb

HELP:  What is that Guerlain foundation again? and what would be a neutral beige on the lighter side of medium color?  Went to Sephora yesterday and figured they didn't have it as all I saw was a tinted moisturizer.  Is that it?  Please please tell me quick what to look for as i have to rush off and buy a few things I could not get because the site was crashed last night.  Neeed that foundation.  YES, Cobbie, I may order a color online, eeegads!


----------



## corkyb

OH and damn, HELP TWO:  Which Amore Pacific product is everyone loving and which kit is it in?  Jees, I cannot find a thing around here.  Well 285 pages is too much for me to remember.


----------



## Addie

*Corkyb*, the Guerlain foundation is Lingerie De Peau. Here's the link: 

As far as what would be a good colour, I have no idea. I bought the 02 after I found the 03 to be too dark for me. I'm B20 in Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua and NC 20-25 for MAC for reference.
I have a very warm skin tone, though. From what I've gathered, Neo leans warm but is more neutral than me. She got the 12. If you're having trouble deciding, I'd call Sephora and get colour matched. If you mention your BB foundation colour, they'll probably be able to figure out which would be best for you.
Regarding the AmorePacific, the kit sold out at the beginning of the F&F sale. Here's a link to just the product:


----------



## ellesu

Does anyone else have the problem of makeup turning yellow on them? I've "finally" been trying the Halo powder (medium) and I like it but it even looks really golden on me (and I only use a dusting).  I think my skin is olive - I'm not really sure.  Maybe I need to get a color match.


----------



## cmg.sweet

The jcp sephora's do count....don't ask how i know


----------



## Addie

*Ellesu*, the only problem I've had with makeup is it oxidizing (darkening) on my face after a while--particularly some under eye concealers. I think a colour match is a good idea as it sounds like you've got the wrong colour.

*Cmg*, oh, I'm glad to hear that! It's been years since I've bought anything from Sephora at JCP. I'd recently read someone on another site say JCP didn't, but I wasn't positive that was right.

So my makeup collection has become so ridiculous (relatively, I suppose) that it's cluttering up my bathroom. I want to be able to easily access it and quickly put it away. I finally broke down yesterday and bought the Sephora Train Case in Midnight. I swore I would never buy one of these. 

I won't travel with it, though, because that would just be unnecessary and embarrassing.  
It's already on sale, and the 20% off pushed me over the edge. Here's hoping I love it. 
How do you ladies organise your makeup?


----------



## Jen

I've noticed that Target has some decent train cases that aren't all that expensive! I actually have one for all of my 'extras' and things I don't use but don't really want to throw away. Kind of like this one, but mine is a different pattern - (the picture link is being stubborn and won't work for me, but here is the link)

http://www.target.com/p/Caboodles-Black-LACE-CASE-11-25/-/A-10963930

I keep everything I use in my drawer, and I use these little stacking drawers from Ikea - I'm surprised how much fits in there! I have to let my husband have 1/4 of the drawer for his essentials. He gets less than that in the closet, so I guess I can't complain 

The top one holds all the bigger stuff that doesn't stack well, my foundations & powders, etc. I really love how I've got it organized now! Easy to pull out and put away!



I was happy to hear they extended the sale through today, my friend was happy she was able to grab the enzyme peel!!


----------



## corkyb

Addie said:


> *Corkyb*, the Guerlain foundation is Lingerie De Peau. Here's the link:
> 
> As far as what would be a good colour, I have no idea. I bought the 02 after I found the 03 to be too dark for me. I'm B20 in Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua and NC 20-25 for MAC for reference.
> I have a very warm skin tone, though. From what I've gathered, Neo leans warm but is more neutral than me. She got the 12. If you're having trouble deciding, I'd call Sephora and get colour matched. If you mention your BB foundation colour, they'll probably be able to figure out which would be best for you.
> Regarding the AmorePacific, the kit sold out at the beginning of the F&F sale. Here's a link to just the product:


Thanks Addie. I think they are out of the 12 in the Guerlain. Thanks for showing me the foundation though as I almost ordered the wrong one. I really don't know if I can just pick a number from a picture and order. Sephora doesn't sell my BB foundation so they may not be able to color match me. I could try though. The foundation I use is their Luminous line and I will probably just buy another bottle. IT's a perfect amount of coverage and it's quite luminous actually. MUA in Sephora put some Stila foundation on me. Looked good til I looked at my neck. And she color matched me. Pluse they are out of the eyebrow gel I wanted. What to do, what to do, guess I'll go play with my fire and see if it's a keeper or not...


----------



## candyisdandy

*Jen*, I love those organizers - they are exactly what I've been looking for to store my makeup in. I just found them on the Ikea website, and am going to go and pick them up sometime this week. Thanks also to you and everyone else for clarifying the differences between the oils - now I just have to figure out which one(s) to get.

*Hudsonam*, I got the leopard one - it was a toss up between that and the purple.

*Ruby296*, I will report on the flat iron once I get it, and thanks for the tips on how to use the oil. I also think I'd like the Orofluido as I like the scent of vanilla.

*Addie* that is a nice train case!

*Cobbie*, I'm sure you don't have to worry about the tart look .

*Andra*, enjoy your Touch and your Fire!


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, I really like that case! I'm going to go to Target and compare it to my Sephora one when it arrives and see which one I prefer. Thanks!
I think the reason I'm having such organizational problems with makeup is because I don't have drawers in my bathroom. If I had drawers, I think all my problems would be solved.
Guys don't need much space anyway. 

*Corkyb*, good luck! I hope it matches and that you like how it looks! The Lingerie de Peau is more of a satin finish.

Yay, *Cobbie*! I hope we both love our cases! I saw the raspberry one and thought it was so pretty and liked it because it's slightly bigger than the midnight one. But I yelled at myself (in my head) to get the cheaper one, and so I did.


----------



## Jen

I'm so happy to hear that *candyisdandy*!!! I'm glad that I could help you find what you were looking for! They were exactly what I was looking for too!!

I reeeeealllly wish I had a Guerlain counter near me! I am really loving my Chanel Perfection Lumiere, but am now so curious about this foundation!!!

My kindle touch will be delivered today (*NEO*, where are you?! Do you love yours?!), my Hautelook Laura Geller stuff is also out for delivery, my case shipped from New Zealand and my My Natural Bliss products are also on the way! Very exciting for smackdown  !!


----------



## Jen

I thought the same thing *Cobbie* - no, no granules. That's what surprised me and really is why I love it so much! Yes, it's pre-measured, so just tilt it upside down before you open it and the right amount comes out. I'm glad you love it too!!

I also forgot to mention I got my Borghese mask yesterday, I haven't used it yet. I might make Wednesday my AmorePacific day and Sunday my Borghese mask day when I have more time to leave it on. I think that's what *Neo* does, so being her twin I should probably do the same thing  !!!


----------



## skyblue

So which Accessory Mavens are reading on _new_ Kindles Please share your reviews!!!


----------



## Jen

I don't have mine yet!!  My UPS doesn't come until after 5:00 almost always, and I unfortunatly have to run errands after work so I probably won't get my hands on it until 6:30 or so!  I'm pretty excited though!!!  However, possibly a bit less excited than some others, I really love my DX and while I'm home will probably still mostly read on that.  I'm really excited about having one to have with me all the time though!  SO often I end up in a line or something and wish I had it with me, but the DX is just way too bulky to carry around.


----------



## Addie

skyblue said:


> So which Accessory Mavens are reading on _new_ Kindles Please share your reviews!!!


Yes, please!

*Jen*, let us know what you think of the Borghese mask! I have a feeling you'll love it. 

Well, I got my Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant this morning and used it. My skin felt wonderfully soft and smooth. I've had a bit of flakiness on my chin and left cheek, and it even helped to clear that. It surprised me that it did that much because it definitely didn't feel harsh at all.
Hmm. So it seems there's another difference between Dermalogica and AmorePacific. I definitely felt granules with the Dermalogica one, but they weren't harsh. Also, it smells like raw rice, which I think is kind of delicious. 
I was actually slightly hesitant to try the Dermalogica one this morning as I read reviews yesterday that it broke out some people. I've read the same type of reviews for the AmorePacific.
It seems weird to me that either would cause break outs, but it still kind of worries me.

*Cmg*, I'm looking forward to your comparison of the Dermalogica and AmorePacific one. I'm correct in thinking you got both, yes?


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> I don't have mine yet!! My UPS doesn't come until after 5:00 almost always, and I unfortunatly have to run errands after work so I probably won't get my hands on it until 6:30 or so! I'm pretty excited though!!! However, possibly a bit less excited than some others, I really love my DX and while I'm home will probably still mostly read on that. I'm really excited about having one to have with me all the time though! SO often I end up in a line or something and wish I had it with me, but the DX is just way too bulky to carry around.


I can't wait to hear what you think, *Jen*! Do you have a Kindle app on your phone? I read on my iPhone when I am out and about.


----------



## Neo

Hello!!!!!

Me me me!!!! Got my Kindle Touch last night, but got home pretty late, and by the time I had it all set up, I just crashed, lol. But I think I'm going to love it !!! I was a bit worried about it, and particularly the touch feature - I read one handed mainly, and didn't know how that would really work out. Well, it does! It's really smooth, and very responsive, and even with my small hands I reach very easily with my thumb, to either page back or forward. Some things were a bit weird to figure out at first (mainly because I was looking for things in the way I would on a non touch screen - too used to my KK ), but it's actually pretty instinctive. I managed to do everything I wanted without opening the manual, so in my book, that makes it very easy 

It does look a bit weird, as it is actually noticeable thicker than the KK - the screen looks like it's set very deep, with a very raised bezel, but I'm sure I won't even notice it anymore in a few days! I also like it nekid for now (i.e. no skin - I already had a case for it, an old one that I got retrofitted to the new size), but I wonder how long I will actually be able to 1) live without a skin, and 2) resist the black Oberon Could Dragon (less than 24 hours without and I'm already feeling withdrawal symptoms, lol)...

One of my favorite features, was downloading content from my archive: you actually stay on the archive page (doesn't automatically open the book), and it shows you download progress and when it's complete. You are then still in your archive to continue downloading more books. Neat 

*Andra*, how do you like yours? And the Fire?

*Jen*, I can't wait to hear how you like yours!!!!!! I think you will love it ! And yay on your sleeve having already shipped!!!!! And I can't wait for you to try the Borghese mask this weekend! I do it exactly the way you said: tonight (Wednesday) is AP enzyme peel night, and Sunday is Borghese night . The first few times you apply the Borghese, I think it's ok to leave it on for 20-25mn, but then, if you do it regularly every week, 10mn is enough (that's what they told me at the Borghese counter here when I asked them in passing). It's been working well for me.

*Cobbie*, I'm soooo glad you enjoyed your AP Enzyme Peel experience ! Isn't it wonderful? And yes, it's super soft, no granules whatsoever. I just add a few drops of water, no more. Oh, and the AP Spa lady told me that you should be exfoliating with it for a minute or so, but not to go for too long with it. I have to say that I love the "doser": takes the guesswork out of trying to determine how much you need, which makes it simple . But thank you for the tip *Jen*: I never thought of turning it upside down with the lid still on ! I just open, turn it upside down over my hand, and voila !

I love all your organization solutions, ladies, NICE!!!!!!! I'm also just a tad envious, but really, I have no place where I would put those cases, and my stuff being on a shelf and not a drawer, I can't even use the cute ones Jen got . If I manage, I will take a pick of my make up shelf to post here tonight 

*Paula*, did you end up calling Sephora and ordering the Guerlain foundation? What color did they match you to? By the way, for some reason, I just love using my LY34 brush with the Guerlain foundation, and haven't even tried it with my beloved BFF  I think that may be because the Guerlain is really liquid, more so than creamy, which most "liquid" foundations are. Also, for those who may have ordered it: I have found that like with the VLA, it's better to vigorously shake the foundation before pumping it out.

*Candyisdandy*, that Santa story is adorable!!!!! Love the presence of mind you had in making that one up, just great!!!!!!

My last (ok, and only second, really) Sephora order only included the BB Bronzer brush I don't need (as my only bronzer is the Chanel cream one, that I use with my LY34), but came highly recommended by Julip (and who knows, the Chantecaille St. Bart bronzer has been calling my name for a while, so if/when I cave, I will have the right brush for it ), and the DK Cashemere deodorant Cobbie praised so highly a while ago (really wanted to give that one a try!). I just couldn't think of anything else, which really goes to show that I'm completely shopped out, lol!


----------



## skyblue

*Neo's* makeup shelf? Yeah, I want to see *that*!


----------



## Neo

LOL *Skyblue *- I think you may be disappointed ! Remember, what I don't use, I return or give away ...


----------



## Jen

I don't have a kindle app on my phone - I have an old blackberry and I'm not even sure that would be possible on this thing! As soon as I get an iPhone.....my office is living in the last decade for most technology! We're Sprint so I was finally going to get one, and now we might switch to Verizon so I have to wait  - I have been waiting 5 years to be able to have an iPhone!! But, I don't pay for my cell phone so I should really be quiet!!

Good tip on the Borghese, thanks *Neo*! I will for sure let everyone know what I think about it! I'm excited to use it, but I have an event tomorrow night that is pretty important, I'd hate to have some kind of random reaction and have to deal with that! So I'll probably stick with the new schedule and use it Sunday.

I'm so happy to hear you love the touch!! But, a little surprised that it's thicker than the KK?! Really? Interesting! My husband JUST e-mailed me and said it's THERE! He plugged it in for me so I can play with it when I get back! Luckily I've unboxed a few kindles so that excitement is gone! I was totally wondering how long it would be before you ordered that Oberon dragon!!! I'm pretty excited for my sleeve I have to say!

And yes, please share pictures of your makeup storage - I LOVE that kind of thing  - I think I've mentioned before that I'm an organizing nut! The Container Store is like heaven to me


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I was totally wondering how long it would be before you ordered that Oberon dragon!!!


I am wondering too... 



Jen said:


> I think I've mentioned before that I'm an organizing nut! The Container Store is like heaven to me


You and me both, LOL 

Whichis why it's so difficult for me not to have any real storage solution for my make-up. Apart from the brushes (and yes, I realize and would like to hereby preempt some of the remarks I have no doubt will be coming my way , I have A LOT of brushes - I had a crazy period, which obviously isn't over yet ), everything else is kind of organized, but not really stored...


----------



## Hippie2MARS

My Kindle Fire arrived yesterday and OMG do I love this thing. I've had only a little time to play with as I'm working 13 hour days this week, but I'm hooked. I love the "bookshelf" screen that displays your books WITH THE COVERS, and it's very intuitive as far as the touch part goes. It's heavier than I expected, but I guess that makes sense considering the color screen. I was thrilled to discover that it fits in my beloved Oberon cover, which I abandoned after I realized I REALLY preferred the light in the Amazon lighted Kindle cover. Since this doesn't need a light the Oberon is perfect! My new Kindle Touch was delivered today, but I'm slaving away at work, so I won't see it till about 10:30 tonight. I did get my new case in for it though, and I must say...it's pretty nifty!

(I've already subscribed to Wired magazine and this thing is amazing for magazines!)


----------



## Neo

I am sooooo hopeless!!!!! I didn't even make it 24 hours: I just ordered my black Cloud Dragon Oberon for my KT  ...


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> I am sooooo hopeless!!!!! I didn't even make it 24 hours: I just ordered my black Cloud Dragon Oberon for my KT ...


  
(So surprised )

I got home to my fully charged touch, got connected to my WiFi, and started playing. First impressions - LOVE! It's SO small! I went from the K1 to the DX, so I'm used to big. This is exactly what I wanted, this will be going everywhere with me! Very pleased at how easy and fast the touch screen works and looks. The screen is inset a bit, but I think that will help guard against accidental page turns! But so far I just love it. I cannot WAIT to get my leather sleeve! Knowing it's coming from New Zealand I won't begin to expect it until the end of the end of next week!

Oh, and partially thanks to you I also have a ridiculous amount of brushes, so I'll be the last one to comment on yours 

I got my Laura Geller blush-n-brighten and sculpting powder today - I haven't had a chance to play with the sculpting powder, but the blush is BEAUTIFUL! I love it. It's the most beautiful color and it suits my skin tone perfectly and almost glows - I guess that's the 'brighten' part. I love the brush too, it's the perfect blush brush and is so soft. I was having a little regret about that purchase because of smackdown, but not anymore! I think I'll like the sculpting powder too, but I'll play with that probably on Friday morning. I don't want to take the risk tomorrow with having an event where I'll be on a stage in front of a few hundred people!

Glad you're loving your Fire *Hippie*! I would have totally got one if I wasn't an iPad girl!


----------



## Neo

Yay *Jen*!!!!! So glad you love your new toy - but not really surprised, lol . I wonder when I'll get my Oberon - I had to call them because I made a mistake on the shipping option when I placed my order, and the lady said they would start shipping out on the week of the 28th. It's going to be a long wait 

Anyway, as promised, here is my make up shelf  (I'm sure you will all recognize quite a few items )


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, yay for your new Oberon!
Regarding the Guerlain foundation, have you tried using just your fingers applying it? Do you think one way of applying looks better than the other?
Thanks for sharing the pics of your makeup area! I love seeing how people organise their makeup. That LY34 brush is sooo pretty. Also, have you had a chance to use the Becca SSP?

Anyone else care to show their makeup area? I'll share mine once I get my train case so it's less chaotic looking. 

*H2M*, glad to hear you love the Fire! The bookshelf organisation looks so nice! I wish they would do something like that with the Touch instead of the regular list.

*Jen*, glad to hear you love the Touch as well!

For those upgrading from K3 to KT: I have the K3 right now and am waiting for my KT to get here, if it ever gets here. I keep wondering if I actually need it, if it's worth upgrading or better to wait for the next one. I know that's a personal decision, but I trust the judgements here. Also, I'm weak and probably need little persuasion.  Your thoughts on the improvements?


----------



## Ruby296

*H2M, Neo & Jen*, congrats on your new Kindles!! I'm still reading on my K2 & DX, but I may have to get one of the new ones one of these days.

*Jen*, So glad you're liking your new LG goodies! Which blush n brighten did you get?

*Neo*, thanks for sharing your makeup shelf! I love how you've got it arranged. I do recognize alot but what's the square black compact w/the design on top 2 products to the left of your Chanel compact? Is it Rouge Bunny Rouge? Oh, and hope the wait for your new Oberon goes quickly


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, I actually think that's a pretty great way to have your makeup! Everything is right at hand, I have to dig through my 3 trays. I do recognize quite a bit of it....that's probably because I HAVE a sort of astounding amount of the exact same stuff! I'll even have the Guerlain primer tomorrow! I'll take a picture of mine....eventually! I won't be home until probably 9:00 tonight and won't feel like doing it then, so maybe sometime this weekend!

I have to admit it was sort of odd reading on the touch last night! Since I've been using the DX for so long, it's insanely small in comparison! I know I'll get used to it & it'll be easier to read on once I am. Except on the treadmill, for that reason alone I'm glad I have the DX!

*Ruby*, I got the Hautelook blush & brighten so I didn't have a choice, but it's the raspberry. I'm not sure it's what I would have picked judging by looking at it, so I'm glad I didn't have a choice! It's perfect on me.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks for the photo, Neo.  boo hoo...makes me sad that I hardly recognize any of it.


----------



## Andra

OK - here you go - Andra's thoughts on the new Kindles.

1.  I have the Baby Kindle or K4 if you are counting.  It is very small and thin and the page turn buttons are definitely weird.  They are tiny and set into the bezel and I do find that I have to press multiple times to turn the page from time to time.  I think that is probably user error though.  I just got the little Belkin case for it yesterday and it was easier to hold and use in the case than nekkid.  My main complaints about it are the lack of 3G and the extra button presses required to do something.  For example, I scroll up to a footnote or link and press in the controller.  On my K2 and K3 that would take me wherever.  On this one, a set of options pops up and I have to click again to actually follow the link.  It's a little annoying because I am used to the other devices.

2.  I picked up a Touch 3G/wifi hoping it was something that my mom would be willing to use.  It has fewer buttons so maybe it won't be as intimidating...  I don't particularly care for it, but I didn't really think that I would.  For the record - I do NOT like touchscreen devices.  It is awkward for me to hold it in my left hand and then reach over and tap the screen to turn the page.  I mean, seriously, how hard would it have been to put page turn buttons in the bezel like the K4?  They are tiny and take up no space and would give another option.  I also found navigating clunky and the screen somewhat unresponsive, but again, I am willing to take the blame for that.  I do think my mom will like it.  (And if you are asking why I didn't get her the K4, it's because she needs the 3G.  They don't even have a dial-up connection at home any more and I really don't want to field phone calls from all over creation about trying to connect to wifi networks...)

3.  The Fire that I ordered was for DH.  But I got home and found that he had gotten one for me too!!!  So I had been playing with it for a few days now.  I really like it.  The form factor is nice - it feels like it's solidly made but I can hold it in one hand.  It does have a highly modified version of Android and the user interface is really different so if you go in expecting it to act like your Android phone or tablet, you will be disappointed.  I am mostly upset at the lack of customizing options for the input methods - you are stuck with their keyboard and you can't turn off stupid autocorrect...  It's also impossible at this time to delete the built-in apps even if you don't want them and I am not crazy about the carousel thing that takes up most of the screen real estate but I am learning to look past it.  The display is beautiful and the sound is pretty good.  The streaming videos from Amazon Prime are amazing - even with all the stuff in our house using the network, there were no stutters at all in the feed.  I did go ahead and purchase a few favorite movies and load them on the Fire so I can watch them even when I am not connected.  I haven't played much with the book part other than to load a few, change the background to the sepia tones and select Trebouchet as my font.  I am really not interested in reading for long periods of time on a backlit screen.  And I have a bit of a distraction problem trying to read on a tablet - I have to check email, FB, play games, install apps, listen to music, etc.  My mindset is not right for losing myself in a book.  If I am going to read for long periods of time, I will pull out an e-ink Kindle and use that.

Not counting the Fire because I think it's a totally separate type of device, if I had to give up all of my Kindles except for one, I would keep my K3 (or KK) with 3G and wifi.

I hope this helps some.  If anyone has questions I can try to answer them.


----------



## Andra

Oh, I forgot to add - the Fire fits in a JavoEdge K2 case just to carry around.
I have ordered a lovely purple M-edge case for it, but it may not be here until the end of the month so I needed something to use when it's in my purse.


----------



## Andra

*Cobbie* - I have also decided on the skin for my Fire. Can you guess?? It's Purple Lacquer - the one that *Addie* had on her Kindle at the time (I think it was a K2?).


----------



## cmg.sweet

I like purple!  And I really like getting to put a face with some names 

I have the K4 w/special offers and really enjoy it (I upgraded from a K2), but I don't have much of a need for 3G so that "downgrade" didn't bother me but I can see it being an issue for those who do need it.  I agree the page turn buttons are a bit odd, but I think I've started getting used to them.

Hubby's fire arrived last night, he's been putting apps and Dr. Who episodes on it all morning.  The video is really quite good, and I think the built in speakers are better than the ones in my ipad.  Now I kinda want one too, but like Andra I really prefer to read on the e-ink.


----------



## ellesu

Andra said:


> OK - here you go - Andra's thoughts on the new Kindles.
> 
> Not counting the Fire because I think it's a totally separate type of device, if I had to give up all of my Kindles except for one, I would keep my K3 (or KK) with 3G and wifi.
> 
> I hope this helps some. If anyone has questions I can try to answer them.


I'm so glad you feel that way too, Andra! That's what I keep trying to tell the several people who've asked me if they should get a "regular" Kindle or the Fire. And then they ask whether a Fire or an iPad would be better - to me, an iPad is not to be compared to a Fire (but then again, I'm _not_ tech savvy - just going on price for that determination). BTW, pretty kwel hubby you've got there. 

I'm heading home (from out of state) shortly and hope to meet up with my Fire(s). I'm believing they're still waiting for me where my nice UPS guy left them - on the "lighted" front porch. 

Enjoyed the pics, Cobbie!


----------



## Jen

I also love purple!!! I re-did one of the spare bedrooms in our house and made it my office, I call it my 'woman cave'! I love it up there - I went with purple as my color. I do have that picture on my computer! Even the baskets on my shelf have a purple rim around them


----------



## Neo

*Addie*, thank you . I haven't had a chance to try the Becca yet - just got it Tuesday, courtesy of *Cobbie *(thank you so so much again !), and haven't dared play with it on a work day (plus, like all of you, my morning routine being already ridiculously long, I just can't add to that without knowing exaclty what I'm doing - no time for trial and error, lol). I have only applied the Guerlain with the LY34 so far. I just really like applying foundation with a brush, as I find it goes on way lighter than when using my fingers (and seeing that the Guerlain really has pretty good coverage already, I don't want to use any more than I have to, which is actually less than one pump). Also, I love the very natural finish I get with the LY34, but always had the same with the BFF, so will definitely have to try it with the BFF soon 

*Ruby*, that compact is the current Chantecaille LE eye palette (do 2 eye shadows count as a palette though? lol) I picked up a couple of weeks or so ago - it's simply gorgeous, and the design on top is made of Swarovski crystals (although I would have preferred to pay half the price without the crystals...):










And I bought it to do this:










*Jen*, I can't wait to see your make-up arrangement! And I LOVE your woman cave !!!!!

*SN*, don't be sad: your CC thanks you for not recognizing most of this stuff, which is really pretty unnecessary... The stuff I use daily is actually the stuff on the right, and mostly 5 brushes (if that!): primer, foundation, concealer, eyeliner crayon, mascara, eye shadow crayon, powder + under eye powder, and blush. That represents less than a quarter of my stuff! The rest is for sometimes only, and I guess I COULD live without, but prefer not too 

*Cobbie*, no, I'd rather not explain on my current retrofitted Kindle cover, LOL!!!


Cobbie said:


> I'm not like someone here who puts on a skin, blinks then rips it off for another one. She knows who she is.


 And I have no idea who you could be talking about, really!!!!!! But then again, not everybody has a stock of spare skins just sitting in a drawer either, that I know ...

*Andra*, nice reviews, and glad you enjoy your Fire so much (so sweet of your DH!)!!! I have to say that I'm pretty smitten with the Kindle Touch, and don't see myself regretting having just shipped off my K3 that I sold last night (I'm already missing my Oberon though, but nothing to be done here but wait for my new one to arrive!). But I have to say, I like Touch screen toys . And I actually find it surprisingly easy to hold in one hand (the left one for me) and just tap the screen with my thumb to page forward - just works for me, and hope it will too for your Mom! And that Purple skin is gorgeous! Are you going for glossy or matte for your Fire?


----------



## Someone Nameless

> I like purple! And I really like getting to put a face with some names


I DO TOO!!!! And to encourage more people to post their pictures here (or send them to me by PM) maybe I should start a contest. Everyone that will do it could be entered and then I could draw a name out of the hat on Christmas Eve.   It will be a small prize but it sounds like a good plan.  

Jen, I love that purple room. I love purple too and have lots of clothes with purple.


----------



## Andra

*Neo* I've seen the Purple Lacquer skin in the regular gloss finish and the matte and I am leaning towards the matte. I am going to wait until my cover arrives though to make sure 
And I fully admit that most of my problems with the Touch are probably personality ones. If I gave it a chance for a while I would probably grow to love it (or at least not hate it). But let's be realistic here - I have a K1, K2, K3, K4, DX and a Fire. I REALLY do NOT need to keep another one for myself!


----------



## Someone Nameless

hahah, Cobbie, you have never sent me a picture.  I've sent YOU one and if that counts.

How about we say the prize is a $10 Merry Christmas Amazon gift card  The photo has to be of the person sending it.  Hummm. now how will we be able to prove that?  (I'm making this up as I go along....can you tell?    ) Oh, and maybe you have to have a number of posts on the Accessory Thread to be eligible.  People just walking in off the street can't qualify.


----------



## Someone Nameless

NO!  I did not get it!  Are you sure it was me?  Send it again, please!


----------



## Someone Nameless

still nothing!  You must be sending it to someone else.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh my gosh!  I never got that.  How cute!!!  LOVE IT.  Thank you.  I recognize you by the shoes.  You get an automatic entry.  (errrr, unless someone photoshopped your cute head along with the beach.    )

I bet you thought I was ignoring you.  I'm going to reply now.  So sorry.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

My picture has been on here daily...does that count?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hippie2MARS said:


> My picture has been on here daily...does that count?


Absolutely!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Hippie asked my question.


----------



## Someone Nameless

cmg.sweet said:


> Hippie asked my question.


Yes, got you now!


----------



## skyblue

Somehow it hardly seems fair if only *SN* gets to see the photos!  You already have mine!!  Cobbie has cool shoes I *LOVE *shoes! I have a ton, with most being high heels!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

It isn't fair except that I came up with the contest and the prize.   I encourage you to put your pictures here.   

I hit post before I said:  Cobbie has cool EVERYTHING!!!  (friends even!)  Yes, Skyblue, I have your cute self too.


----------



## Jane917

*SN*, don't you have one of me? If not, I will send one in a PM.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane917, got you too!  Entries are going in a cup for holding.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, I have the Raspberry too and I love it! It's one of two matte blushes in her line. The other is Boysenberry & that's my "go-to" right now. And I love your "woman cave"! Looks so comfy & cozy, perfect place to read & hang out.

*Neo*, thanks for sharing that it's Chantecaille...I should have known given your recent acquisitions 

*Andra*, thanks for the great reviews! I'm going to file that away for future reference.

*Addie*, so nice to see your pic!! Guess I should email one to *SN*, as I'm clueless about posting it myself. Can I pm you w/it, *SN*? The most recent one is a pic of me & my daughters. Is it ok/safe to include them, or can you crop them out?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I sent my email and I can post or crop or whatever your prefer.


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> I sent my email and I can post or crop or whatever your prefer.


Thanks for posting for me! I just sent the pic to you. You can post as is, I've talked about my daughters here so I think it's ok to include them. I mistakenly hit "reply" to your pm from Kindleboards so not sure where it goes...??!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Here's the gorgeous Ruby296 and her beautiful girls. awwww, I can't tell you how much I love seeing these pictures. Thank you all so far!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I can't very well ask for pictures without sharing my own....so here it is even if I am old as dirt.  This was two weeks ago at a conference for work. Someone Nameless now has a face.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, thank you, you are too kind! That photo was taken 3 weeks ago while we were waiting for the live show of Peter Pan to start here at our local Forum Theater.

*SN*, you are so pretty, what a beautiful photo! What lipstick/gloss are you wearing? It's so pretty!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Ruby296*, Thank you but probably not much of anything on my lips by that point.

It was an all weekend conference and that was late on Friday night after a meal. My coworker and I have worked that same annual conference together for 8 years now and each year we say it will be our last one. We think we are old enough to retire!!! I got someone to take it will my cell phone since 'it might be the last one".


----------



## Ruby296

*SN*, well then you have a beautiful naked lip color! You don't look anywhere near retirement age either if you ask me....


----------



## Someone Nameless

I didn't mean to run every one off with the contest.  Meanwhile, back to shopping.

I'm very tempted by this Laura Geller Toast of the Town Kit....but I wonder if it would be very sparkly. Opinions?

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2236301&productId=xlsImpprod3820215&navAction=push&navCount=1&CID=ET_wk4211_Fri_WBPN_TDotcom_TN_x_x_x&ET_LID=Laura+Geller&RID=426113620#details


----------



## hudsonam

*SN*, are you crazy?? Old as dirt? You're gorgeous! And *Ruby*, I love your picture too! I am catching up, so if I missed anyone's pics, I'm sorry!

Does the pic I posted with my haircut count?

So I got my Chi styling iron yesterday in the mail, but I haven't opened the box yet. Do I need something to spray on my hair before I use it? My friend said she uses a spray and that you have to use something.


----------



## Jen

This is SO fun!! I love seeing what you guys look like! *Ruby*, both you and your daughters are beautiful! You too *SN*, old as dirt?!?! I was NOT expecting that pretty face when you keep saying that 
I'm so weird about putting my picture on here, I don't know why!! I'll think about it...maybe I'll find one and PM all of you guys, I'd feel better about that!

I have absolutely no need for any more make up brushes, but have you guys seen the Hautelook Crown brushes today? I don't know anything about them or this company, but these are some pretty fantastic prices!! This set is only $21! The picture link will take you to the page of all of them - I'd say if anyone needs brushes you can't beat these prices! I DON'T need more...what is my issue with brushes?!


----------



## hudsonam

PS - I have this for my makeup and brushes and I love it. I wish it was a bit bigger, but then I don't know how I'd fit it on my counter top. 

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.H164200.desc.Tabletop-Spinning-Cosmetic-Organizer-by-Lori-Greiner


----------



## Someone Nameless

hudsonam said:


> *SN*, are you crazy??


Well, people _have_ wondered at times.  



> Does the pic I posted with my haircut count?


I had forgotten about that but yes, that counts!


----------



## ellesu

Jen said:


> This is SO fun!! I love seeing what you guys look like! *Ruby*, both you and your daughters are beautiful! You too *SN*, old as dirt?!?! I was NOT expecting that pretty face when you keep saying that
> I'm so weird about putting my picture on here, I don't know why!! I'll think about it...maybe I'll find one and PM all of you guys, I'd feel better about that!
> 
> I have absolutely no need for any more make up brushes, but have you guys seen the Hautelook Crown brushes today? I don't know anything about them or this company, but these are some pretty fantastic prices!! This set is only $21! The picture link will take you to the page of all of them - I'd say if anyone needs brushes you can't beat these prices! I DON'T need more...what is my issue with brushes?!


After a quick look - $25.95 spent.  I knew better but did it anyway. Thanks for the heads up, Jen - I did in fact need new brushes. At least I talked myself into believing I did.....


----------



## hpgoodboy

Now I am confused


----------



## Ruby296

*Hudsonam*, thanks for your nice comments  Yay on your new Chi iron! I flat iron almost daily and I use heat protectant spray maybe 50% of the time if I'm lucky. I feel like it's just one more product after the Orofluido or Argan oil, plus the shine spray. I've tried a few different ones (Brazilian Keratin therapy, and some salon ones) & they all have a "chemically" scent to them. And it kind of lingers....I'm still looking for one that smells better.

*Jen*, thank you for the compliments on the pic! I hear you on putting pics up on-line. This is a first for me....I saw those Crowne brushes too, but I don't need any brushes, have a ton! It's a great buy though & I've heard good things about that brand.

*Ellesu*, enjoy your new brushes when they arrive!

*Cobbie*, I've got more dirt than most people realize. I was in Sephora in August asking about Korres primer & the SA told me there were a couple different ones. I asked about the anti-aging one & she asked why I was interested in it. When I told her my age she shrieked and asked to see my ID b/c she didn't believe me! It was quite comical & she made my day


----------



## cmg.sweet

Well, at least it isn't $90 a bottle or anything (I'm getting good at justifying stuff it seems).

Ok, I LOVE the dermalogica daily microexfoliant.  Finally got to try it today and it left my skin so smooth and soft.  Considering how little you use at a time I think it will last forever.  If I like the amorepacific this much I'll be super happy (and super fixed on exfoliants for a while   )


----------



## Jen

I tried the Guerlain primer this morning, and I really liked it!!  I will see how it stands to a full day at work, but it really does give the skin a glow.  I wasn't sure how it would help with smoothing my skin or keepng grease at bay, but 6 hours later it still looked great!  So far so good, I think it'll be a few days before I know for sure.  

I also got my oils today and tried the maracuja when I got out of the shower - the smell was incredibly strong, thankfully it faded quickly.  And it sure felt weird to rub oil all over my face!  But a half hour later it feels soft and not oilly at all.  I bet my foundation will love it, the MUA told me to apply it immediately after moisturizer because it dries quickly and can cake on totally dry skin.  Also the true test will be how my skin reacts over the next few days!  I'm hoping for a miracle so we'll see  

So, I love the AmorePacific and haven't even tried the Borghese, but I am so curious about this Dermalogica microfoliant.  I feel like my skin does need a rougher exfoliant as well every once in awhile.  I went shopping for prices just out of curiosity and it seemed everywhere had the 2 oz for $50, Amazon had it for $37 and that was the cheapest.  Somehow I stumbled onto buy.com and found the big salon size 5.7 oz bottle for $42!!  It was plus shipping, but everywhere else showed that for at least double that price so I jumped on it.  I came to link it here and now it says sold out!  Lucky find.  i figured if I didn't like it at that price I'd be able to find someone to take it off my hands  

Yup, once again I fail at smackdown but felt that was worth it!!


----------



## Jen

Oh, and *ellesu*, I'm so excited you got that set!! Be sure to let us know how you like it. I almost got the fan brush because ever since I got my Louise Young brushes I've been regretting not getting the super fan brush, but I decided not to get it. I may order some more LY brushes someday, I kind of want the super blusher and some eyeshadow brushes too


----------



## Hippie2MARS

My new bag: 


I picked it up at Ross for less than half the price listed at Fossil!


----------



## ellesu

Jen said:


> Oh, and *ellesu*, I'm so excited you got that set!! Be sure to let us know how you like it. I almost got the fan brush because ever since I got my Louise Young brushes I've been regretting not getting the super fan brush, but I decided not to get it. I may order some more LY brushes someday, I kind of want the super blusher and some eyeshadow brushes too


I'm excited too! I've been using a brush for my foundation - as per this thread's instructions, and love it.  I never would have thought to use a brush with liquid makeup - but it works beautifully. And....you gals using Halo powder - what kind of brush is best? Synthetic or sable or....?

And....H2M, I *love* that purse! Red purses are one of my weaknesses - along with purple purses.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Although I'm fairly sure (especially after all the recent pictures) that I'm the only one who needs plus-sized clothing, but in just in case there are some lurkers out there, I thought I'd post this.

I absolutely love the fit of Catherine's Right Fit pants and right now Catherine's has a coupon for 40% off (FRIENDSCA), and you can chose the ship to store option for free shipping! I bought 3 pairs of dress pants and 2 pairs of jeans. Their quality is excellent and as I've said, I LOVE the fit. I have over-generous hips, but a small waist, and these are the only pants I've found that don't gap at the waist when they fit in the hips. They are also one of the few "petite" length pants that are actually short enough for my 5' 3/4" short, squat self.

http://catherines.lanebryant.com/plus-size-pants/right-fit-by-catherines-reg-pants/4536c4537/index.cat


----------



## Asphodel

Catching up on the thread this evening I enjoyed seeing all the pictures. It is nice to put names with faces...or vice versa. 

I just ordered the AmorePacific enzyme peel...I can't wait to get it.


----------



## skyblue

*H2M*, I love your new bag!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Hippie2MARS said:


> Although I'm fairly sure (especially after all the recent pictures) that I'm the only one who needs plus-sized clothing, but in just in case there are some lurkers out there, I thought I'd post this.
> 
> I absolutely love the fit of Catherine's Right Fit pants and right now Catherine's has a coupon for 40% off (FRIENDSCA), and you can chose the ship to store option for free shipping! I bought 3 pairs of dress pants and 2 pairs of jeans. Their quality is excellent and as I've said, I LOVE the fit. I have over-generous hips, but a small waist, and these are the only pants I've found that don't gap at the waist when they fit in the hips. They are also one of the few "petite" length pants that are actually short enough for my 5' 3/4" short, squat self.
> 
> http://catherines.lanebryant.com/plus-size-pants/right-fit-by-catherines-reg-pants/4536c4537/index.cat


. The rightfit Slacks are the only pants i wear to work. I have to have the petite too!


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, hope the maracuja works well for you too. I had made my own "fix +" spray a while ago but found over time it left my skin feeling sticky (yuck)...so I tried a new one made w/a few TBS of bottled water & 5 drops of maracuja.

*H2M*, your new red bag is beautiful! I need petite inseams too but I'm discovering they're getting longer. Almost too long for my very short legs!

*Ellesu*, I prefer synthetic brushes for just about everything over animal hair ones. Granted I haven't tried the high end ones like LY but I'm really happy w/my EcoTools & other brushes from Indie mineral makeup companies like Silk Naturals etc.


----------



## ellesu

Ruby296 said:


> *Ellesu*, I prefer synthetic brushes for just about everything over animal hair ones. Granted I haven't tried the high end ones like LY but I'm really happy w/my EcoTools & other brushes from Indie mineral makeup companies like Silk Naturals etc.


*Ruby*, thanks! I've got a couple of synthetic brushes so I'll compare. I think I need to nip this new interest in brushes in the bud.  I'm glad to hear someone else who thinks petite sizes are getting longs - I was starting to think I was shrinking as I aged....


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie: Are LY brushes synthetic?  
I would never say I told you so.  But to you and Neo (who asked what color Guerlain foundation I ordered during F&F), I just could not make myself push that button.  So I never did to a second order and I didn't get my Amore Pacific.  They also were out of the PerfeckTT Brow gel and I want that.  I do have a 10% off if it hasn't expired.  I just don't know how I will try the Guerlain.  I might have to make a trip to NYC special just to try it out.  Expensive way to buy a foundation, hey?  But I won't buy unless a MUA puts it on me.  I want their expertise.  I find the MUA in places like Macy's much more willing to work with you than at Sephora.  I had a long list and questions at Sephora and the MUA did not want to stick with me.  Oh maybe I look like an old lady that won't buy anything, but my order came to well over $225 after the 20% off.  I would have spent more if 1) they had what I wanted, and 2) the MUA stuck with me so that I could have expertise.  I am not nuts about Sephora, but they do have lots of Make up that I cannnot get elsewhere in Albany.  Macy's is our high end store.  Chanel is about the highest they carry.  But I do not want Chanel, been there, done that, and it's always too orangey on me


----------



## Jane917

No new makeup, no new brushes.....but I ordered the Fire today!


----------



## ellesu

Anyone remember j'tote? I just pulled one of mine out and it's perfect for my Fire, K2, etc, etc.... With the addition of my Fire, I need an electronics/gadget bag of my own and I'm thinking this will work just fine. Only thing is, I can't find my (unused) purple j'tote. I found the brown leather one that some of us _altered_ the strap on. Off the search some more....

*Jane*, I hope you like your Fire as much as I do.


----------



## Ruby296

*Ellesu*, I went through a brush buying spree a while ago; don't worry it happens to the best of us 
Ha, I do think I'm shrinking a little bit as I'm gettjng older, but I'm quite sure those inseams are increasing too! FYI, EcoTools has just come out with a LE Kabuki brush collection called Beautiful Expressions. It's a set of 4 brushes w/aluminum ferrules-contour, concealer, bronzer & flat top. Retails for $14.99 I think. I found a set at Wegmans for $11.99 so I grabbed it. I also saw them at Walgreens. They're cute & super soft. Small & easy to travel with too. Hope your j'tote turns up soon.

*Corky*, sorry you haven't had good service at Sephora. You can find your Guerlain foundation at The Westchester mall in White Plains. It's got Neimans, Nordstroms, Sephora and all the other higher end stores. It would be an easy drive for you right down 87. I can make it in 3 hrs from Binghamton. And you can also stop at Woodbury Common outlet center....


----------



## Hippie2MARS

My last set of EcoTools really disappointed me, as the entire brush assembly separated from the wand right out of the package. :-( However, I stopped by Costco and picked up a Kirkland Signature brush collection with a faux leather brush roll for just $24.99. So far I'm really tickled with them. They are really hefty and feel like professional quality brushes.

Here's the set. Although it's exactly the same, it's listed for $32.99 online.


----------



## Neo

My only purchase of the weekend,= has been a skin for my Touch - and no, it will not be the last, just to tie me over until Gelaskins starts making them for the Touch (I want She who Dares again...). In the meantime, I hope the one I chose will go well with my dragon Oberon (whenever I get it). It was a bit of a gamble, as they have never made that particular skin for a Kindle, and I had no idea what the cut out would look like, but now that I ordered it, it's offered, and I just "discovered" it:



I think I like it, just hoping that the gold is not too golden (more of a silver type of gal, as we know ), but I really liked the dragon detail of the fan 

*Cobbie*, that Shiseido wash looks luxurious! Did you get it ? Oh, and not all LY brushes are synthetic: some are, but many are natural (your super blusher for example, is natural hair), and it usually says what is what for each brush. As a rule of thumb, the foundation/concealer brushes are synthetic, the powder natural. But here too, it depends: everything for minerals seems to be synthetic??

*Ellesu* and *Jane*, yay on your new toys !!!!! And *Ellesu*, I remember the Jtotes very well!!!! I stalked one forever, as they were out: they kept pushing back the date when it would be available again, and then it eventually disappeared, and I stopped looking at them - and i intend to keep it that way, lol!

*H2M*, what a gorgeous bag!!!!!! Love it!

*Jen*, I can't wait to get your feedback on the oil use! And you crack me up on the Dermalogica - will be looking forward to your review on how it compares with the AP (yours and *cmg*'s both!). And have you tried the Borghese yet? I'm getting ready for my Sunday ritual, which will be starting shortly 

*Corky*, sorry you had no luck with the Sephora MUAs . I find that it varies greatly, and that there is no rule: sometimes you are lucky, and sometimes not - but then I also profoundly dislike the Guerlain counter MUAs that are to be found at Sacks here in NY .

*Asphodel*, yay on your AP purchase! I'm sure you will love it 

*Ruby*, *SN*, and everybody else who has posted their pics here: you are all gorgeous!!!!!! Seriously, I knew that the ladies here had good taste, but you are all beautiful! I have to say that like *Jen* (surprise!), I do feel a bit iffy about posting my pic here, but I find that sending a collective PM would be fun. Have to look into that!

*Addie*, have you gotten a KT yet? 

Oh, and I wonder when Philosophy will be having their sale, does anybody know? I'm starting to run low on my Purity


----------



## Jen

I know, I crack myself up too *Neo*! I'm ridiculous, but am seriously done on exfoliant purchases! I did do the Borghese today. My skin was super soft after I got out of the shower! It's hard to tell if it did anything else after just one use! It did feel lightly tingly but not overly so, I liked it. I
t felt good to sponge it off too, exfoliating but not rough.

Oh - I searched through old e-mails, last year I placed my 30% off Philsophy order on December 13th. I hope it's the same, I'm running low too!


----------



## Jen

Oh, and super cool skin too *Neo*! I didn't ever skin my DX, I may think about skinning my KT!


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> *Ellesu*, I went through a brush buying spree a while ago; don't worry it happens to the best of us
> Ha, I do think I'm shrinking a little bit as I'm gettjng older, but I'm quite sure those inseams are increasing too! FYI, EcoTools has just come out with a LE Kabuki brush collection called Beautiful Expressions. It's a set of 4 brushes w/aluminum ferrules-contour, concealer, bronzer & flat top. Retails for $14.99 I think. I found a set at Wegmans for $11.99 so I grabbed it. I also saw them at Walgreens. They're cute & super soft. Small & easy to travel with too. Hope your j'tote turns up soon.
> 
> *Corky*, sorry you haven't had good service at Sephora. You can find your Guerlain foundation at The Westchester mall in White Plains. It's got Neimans, Nordstroms, Sephora and all the other higher end stores. It would be an easy drive for you right down 87. I can make it in 3 hrs from Binghamton. And you can also stop at Woodbury Common outlet center....


Oh Ruby, you are badddddd to the bone. I LOVE Woodbury Commons and stop there all the time when I am on a business trip, which isn't often lately given NY's fiscal state. And I didn't even think about going on the Nyack, etc. Isn't that the Palisade Park Mall or something? That sucker is huge. Yup I could go to both places. However, the last time I went to Woodbury Commons was my first time going on weekend and it was a summer weekend and it might have been Memorial Day or something. OH MY. NEVER AGAIN> I got stuck in traffic for so long in the circle service roads around the perimeter that I thought I literally would never get out. Made Manhattan gridlock look like a piece of cake. I never experienced anything like it in my life. I won't drive there on a weekend in a hurry again. My friend lives near there and I couldn't understand why she said it is always so crowded hat she never goes. It's never crowded at dinnertime on a weekday on my way home from NY or Rockland County. I could probably get the foundation there, too, though, don't you think? Maybe not. Ohh that is quite the outlet, isn't it?


----------



## Ruby296

*H2M*, sorry to hear your EcoTools brushes fell apart immediately. Yikes, that would really make me think twice about buying again. I hope that was a fluke though. That set from Costco looks great! I'm jealous of all you Costco shoppers. The closest one to me is 3 hrs away, I've never even been inside one but I hear they're wonderful. I might go to the one near my sister's when I go for Thanksgiving but I hate holiday shopping season & black Friday (and Sat) are a nightmare to me.

*Corky*, lol, sorry to be such a bad enabler  Your story of holiday weekend shopping is precisely why I hate black Friday... I only stop at WC early on a weekday am on my way down to Westchester, late afternoon on way home. Never on weekends for me. I used to live about 40 mins from it & passed it everyday on way to work. I don't like the Pallisades Center Mall at all. Too big and not the same stores as The Westchester. I'm not sure what's there but I'd almost bet $ that they don't have a Guerlain counter there. Have you been to The Westchester? Bloomingdales is just up the road from it too. Haven't been there for a while though. One of my favorite stores, The Container Store is also across the street. You can get your foundation & then go get stuff to organize all your cosmetics


----------



## ellesu

*Neo* and *Jen*, last week I received two different emails from Philosophy offering "mystery" discounts up to 40% - you clicked on the email and it took you to a site showing your discount. On each email mine was 30%. If I remember....when I clicked to discover what my discount was, a code appeared that I had to enter when I ordered. Is there usually a site-wide sale or something?


----------



## Addie

I leave for a few days, and I once again have a ton of catching up to do! But I'm very happy to see pictures!
Also, sorry for such a long post!

*Neo*, can you tell us what the light green bottle with the silver top on the far left is? Most everything else I know, but I can't figure that one out.
Please let us know which brush you like applying the Guerlain with better!
That Chantecaille eyeshadow palette is gorgeous inside and out! They do such a wonderful job with presentation. I love it. One of these days I'm going to buy some Chantecaille eyeshadows. They're too beautiful not to have at least one palette.
Also, happy to hear you have no regrets shipping your K3 off and keeping your Touch.
I really like that skin you got! I love the gold accents, but I do hope it's not too gold for you. 
I haven't received my KT yet. I finally got an email while I was away for a few days for work. And I'll get it on Wednesday! Whoo! I think I may just order the Amazon sleeve in Coral as well. I've had a cover for my K2 and K3, and now I want to try something different. I would love it if Oberon had the Camelot design as a sleeve.

*Cobbie*, let us know how the sampling goes!
Also, you said the Armani Eyes to Kill Excess Mascara gives you a very natural look. Do you think it's possible to also get a pretty dramatic look? My makeup focus is always my eyes. So while I don't necessarily want clumpsville, I definitely like a significant thickening and lengthening mascara.
I've been loving Maybelline's One-By-One Mascara (I decided relatively quickly that I wasn't crazy about Benefit's They're Real Mascara), but I am, of course, always happy to try others. 
You only put the skin on three months ago? You are far more patient than I am, but I think we already knew that with your stories of forgetting about new makeup. 

*Andra*, thank you for your reviews! And I love how you and your husband had the same thought regarding the Fire!
I hope your mom loves the Touch!
 Purple is a great colour! Yes, the Purple Lacquer was on my K2. Actually, it's still on there. I gave it to a friend when I bought the K3. Unfortunately, he dropped it on tile and broke the screen.  So he'll probably get my K3 if I decide to keep the Touch.

*Cmg*, glad to hear you're enjoying your K4! I love the look of it. It's so cute! If it had 3G, I probably would have ordered one.
I keep watching videos of the Fire, and I'm liking it more and more.
I'm glad you like the Dermalogica one! I really like it as well. I'm just very impressed with how it manages to eliminate flakes and smooth my skin. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the AmorePacific one.

*Jen*, I love your woman cave! That tan chair in the corner looks soooo comfortable. It bet it's a wonderful place to read.
That's an amazing find for the Dermalogica! Please let us know how you like it compared to the AmorePacific. And, yes, if you don't like it, I'm sure there are a few of us that would be happy to buy it from you. 
Also, great buys are always worth bending the smackdown rules. 

*SN*, that's such a fun contest! Let me try and find a picture ...
And you are far from old! You look young and beautiful! And you have wonderful skin.

*Ruby*, you and your daughters are so beautiful! It's a wonderful picture of you three. I love how happy you all look!

*Hudsonam*, it's recommended to use a heat protectant on your hair before using a straightener. I'm using the Hana Shine Shield right now (the one I got for free for purchasing the hair dryer) but any heat protectant would work.

*H2M*, you new bag is lovely! I really like that colour.

*Ellesu*, I'm not positive, but I believe the popular thought is that you use synthetic for liquid products (maybe cream as well) and natural for powder. It's because the natural brushes soak up too much product to be used with liquid, but they're better at blending powder products than synthetic brushes.

*Jane*, yay on your Fire purchase!


----------



## Jen

ellesu said:


> *Neo* and *Jen*, last week I received two different emails from Philosophy offering "mystery" discounts up to 40% - you clicked on the email and it took you to a site showing your discount. On each email mine was 30%. If I remember....when I clicked to discover what my discount was, a code appeared that I had to enter when I ordered. Is there usually a site-wide sale or something?


My "mystery" discount was only 20% ! Hopefully they repeat the 30% off in December!

Thanks *Addie*! I love it in there, I created the room because my husband teaches guitar out of our house and I wanted a way to escape from the students in and out all night! It's pretty perfect! 
I'm excited to try the Dermalogica, I'll be sure to report back!

So good news and bad news, my wonderful husband took my macbook over for a few hours this weekend (he's a Mac expert) and did a bunch of things that have it running almost like new. So, that's great - but totally kind of kills my excuse to get an iMac with my Christmas bonus  
Speaking of, how much do you love yours *Neo*?


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> *Jen*, there's always your birthday.


Well, that's actually on Wednesday - and I already used that as an excuse to get my KT and sleeve......  
Not that I don't have plenty of other excuses in my arsenal  I mean I have to get something for myself for Christmas......


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hey Jen, I'd love to know what all your hubby did to your Macbook.


----------



## Neo

LOL *Jen*!!!!!! I have to say, I love my iMac, and don't regret the purchase at all. But, truth be told, I also really needed it, there was just no continuing with my 7 year old MacBook that was still running on Tiger and couldn't be reasonable updated. I would have preferred to update it, truth be told, and keep it for as long as possible before upgrading to the iMac: the longer one waits, the better what you get . But now that I have it, I love it ! It's just super fast, super smooth, and just super everything . By the way, do you still like the Guerlain primer?

*Ellesu *and *Jen*: I don't get those philosophy mystery e-mails ! I wonder why?? I really hope they redo their 30% off the whole store again soon, although I just bought myself a little respite: this morning, at 5:30 (before the gym, yes, how pathetic is that?) I ordered the GREY Mia 2 from QVC ! They came out with a few colors, and some very cool animal prints, but I've had my heart set on that grey for so long, it was just a no brainer! They have the grey as an exclusive until February. It comes with a couple of brushes I don't want (a sensitive and a deep pore cleansing one, but I use only the delicate), and a bottle of Purity, as well as the travel case. I thought it was a good value at $125, including S&H 

For those interested, here is the link: http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/app.detail/params.item.A220561.promo.RC1.cm_scid.mail?cm_ven=NEWSLETTER&cm_cat=WHATSNEW112111&cm_pla=ENEWS&cm_ite=HERO_CLARISONIC

Now the question is, what do I do with my (not so) "old" one? I mean, it still works, but is it something that can be given as a hand me down?

*Addie*, you have a good eye ! that green bottle is an Estee Lauder Daywear Plus - I don't think they make it anymore. It's a very light tinted moisturizer, that adapts its color to the color of your skin. I saw it on one of the Pixiwoo vids, and had to have it . I really like it when I travel to warm countries where I know I will get some sun: it still provides some coverage (albeit really minimal), and at least I only need the one color... But I never use it here, I always prefer my foundation . And how exciting that you get your KT on Wednesday: just in time to play with it on Thursday, when you have the day off 

A propos mascara... I just wanted to mention that I love the Chantecaille one... Just thought I'd mention it, as there seems to be some mascara talk ...


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> Hey Jen, I'd love to know what all your hubby did to your Macbook.


I don't know everything for sure, but he did move quite a bit to my external hard drive, cleaned up a bunch of files, ran disc warrior which is a program that finds bugs, etc and fixes them, and went through every program apparently and deleted what I don't use, things like that. When I got my iPad I found out it wouldn't run on what I had, so I had to update to Leopard. When I did that it decided it didn't like it and ran horribly, so I upgraded the memory, and that didn't help. He cleaned enough off that I have something like 40 GB open, so it's just running much smoother. Do you keep an external hard drive? I put ALL of my music and photos on there, so it helps keep it from bogging down. I do need to back up that hard drive though!!!

*Neo*, I'm happy to hear you love it! You're right, I should be thankful I get to wait longer before replacing it! It is going on 6 years old, but now it looks like I can ride this one awhile longer. I just LOVE the iMacs and really want one! Well, I decided this morning to use my regular moisturizer with the Guerlain primer - I didn't want to try two new things in one day, I wouldn't know what was doing what! I really love the glow the primer gives my skin! But, it didn't really help with keeping the shiny at bay. But, I think that's just my skin!!! Ironically the other day when I randomly used the Hourglass that seemed to work better than even the Mally at keeping the shiny away! But, it might have been in my head after what you said, but it felt really dry after an hour or so - I bet that's what kept that grease at bay! With already having a flake problem I don't need a primer to dry out my skin! Plus, I love the poreless defender so I just use that around 11:00 and I'm good to go! I'm going to see what my face looks like at the end of the day before I decide, but so far I do like the primer! I'm going to try the maracuja oil with the Guerlain primer tomorrow and see what happens. I've been using that at night for the last 2 nights, I haven't noticed much difference yet.

That's really weird that you don't get Philosophy e-mails - you have ordered directly from them before, right? Well, I'll make sure to let you know when I see the 30%!! YAY YAY YAY on your new Mia 2!!! SO exciting!!! I bet someone will want your old one........try posting in that Clarisonic thread maybe? Although I haven't seen it for quite awhile! Do you have any friends that want one but haven't bought yet?


----------



## Jen

Oooh, Pink Giraffe is fun!!  

UGH!!!!!!  "NEW" Comphy sheets ship date is December 5th, and I had to email them that to find out since they were supposed to ship last week.  I'm convinced they're just messing with me!  I'm starting to get mad.  "Please let me know if you want to cancel your order" - seriously?  I've waited now FOUR months - and PAID four months ago - and that is your response??  
At this point I'll believe it when I see them on my front porch!  I'm so frustrated, I was one of the first to order and am the ONLY one still waiting


----------



## Neo

LOL *Cobbie*, LOVE the pink giraffe (I did briefly toy with the idea of white leopard!)!!!!!! When should you get yours? I went for the free S&H (because really, it's not like I'm in a hurry, my current Mia still works perfectly!), and it gave me an estimate of 1 December - QVC shipping is somehow the slowest ever 

*Jen*, how frustrating on your sheets . It does make one wonder though, what is so difficult that it would create such a delay on, well, sheets  I do admire your tenacity though, I would have canceled a while ago, just out of sheer annoyance and because of the principle that they are such a pain to deal with (not ok that you have to follow-up all the time to get an update), and re-order from somewhere else . And yes, I did buy from Philosophy directly, even if it was only during their sale last year, although I do think I ordered at least once more since.


----------



## Jen

Why am I kind of bummed that I have no reason to get a new Mia since mine is the Plus and already has the settings.....what is WRONG with me?!  

The problem with the sheets is that all the distrubutors get them from the same manufacturer, so all of them were out of stock at the same time waiting on the manufacturer that is in I think China.  They've told me it's a small family business that's sold more than they ever have lately.  So, I figured if I cancelled and tried to re-order elsewhere I'd just put myself further down the list.  I don't think I can get further down at this point!!  It's not like I'm in a sheet emergency or anything, I'm just irritated that it's taken this long and they keep pushing me off like they almost want me to cancel.  The reply today was almost like I was bothering them - considering the previous e-mail was from 2 weeks ago and their last response was 'less than a week', they shouldn't be annoyed with ME!  If I hadn't already paid for them I would cancel out of principal.  So, heads up to others - order from anyone BUT RUVAL LINENS unless you want snarky and bad customer service!!!    

That's odd that you aren't getting e-mails from Philosophy!  I will for sure let you know when the sale hits though, even though you'll be safe for a little while!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Jen*, really appreciate it ! I was getting worried that on top of that I would somehow miss the sale all together! And I'm with you on Ruval's CS - it took 2.5 months and 3 follow-ups jus to get the samples for the colors/fabrics... At that point, I was just not impressed, and just decided to let it go - I don't need new sheets . But I hear you, now you have already paid and all, it just seems pointless to cancel at this point, when every day gets you closer to getting your order (at least theoretically)!


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, I need to make sure I find a husband who can do that with my Mac products! It just means you can buy something else with your Christmas bonus!
I'm sorry to hear that you still haven't received your Comphy sheets! How annoying and ridiculous.  I hope you get them soon!

*Cobbie*,  stay strong! You know, at least maybe for a little while longer. 
I look forward to hearing your thoughts once you've played with the Armani mascara a bit more. I've got decent lashes, but they definitely need volume and length. And since my eyes are on the smaller size, I feel like a good mascara can really widen them. And I'm not much of a false lashes person because I'm paranoid they'll fall off. 
Oh, I did get a sample of Chanel's Iminitable Intense mascara when I bought my powder. That's the one you use, right? I haven't tried it yet, but I'm pretty excited to try. You know there's something wrong with you when you have three open mascara tubes from different brands and are seriously contemplating opening a fourth. 
I think the brushes you use for your blushes are fine. Your combination makes sense to me. If you find you've got a bit too much gold or it's not distributing where you want it to go, then you could always go back in with a natural brush and tidy up.
Hooray for your Mia 2 purchase! Pink giraffe sounds adorable. Please let us know how you like it! Because I don't need it, but that's never stopped me from buying things before.

*Neo*, yay for your Mia 2 purchase! You can tell us all how amazing it is and how we absolutely can't live without it. 
I think your old one can definitely be given or sold.


----------



## Asphodel

*H2M* - I also love your new bag. Red is gorgeous. And the brush collection you got looks really nice, too.

*Cobbie* - I'm interested to hear how you like the Armani foundation. I also look forward to hearing about your experience with the By Terry concealer. The Pink Giraffe looks cute!

*Jane* - congrats on your Fire - I hope you love it! And *Ellesu*, I'm glad you love yours.

*Neo* - I like the skin you chose and I hope you get your new Oberon soon. Congrats on your Mia 2! I really miss using my Clarisonic since I misplaced my charger. I really shouldn't buy a Mia 2 when I can just get the charger replaced, right?

*Jen* - Glad you like the Borghese. Also I love your "woman cave" - what a lovely room. It's great that your hubby was able to get your macbook working better - too bad it keeps the iMac at bay for now. Sorry you're having to wait so long for your Comphy sheets. 

Quick "hi" to everyone else. 

I'm sorry if I missed anyone; it's been hard for me to stay caught up lately.

Oh, and a question for the AP users - how frequently do you use it, and do you use it after cleansing?


----------



## Addie

Asphodel said:


> I'm sorry if I missed anyone; it's been hard for me to stay caught up lately.


You and me both! 

So I'm seriously thinking about ordering an Oberon sleeve for my Touch. I've never owned an Oberon before. I read on the Oberon thread that the mini and the small sleeve both fit, with the mini being snug and the small being a bit looser but still fitting. I want the mini size, but I really like the Cloud Dragon in red, which is only available in small. I suppose I could get the Tree of Life in saddle in mini. Or I could just get the Kindle Zip Sleeve in blue or coral. Someone tell me what to do! 

Or maybe I want a sleeve from JoeVLeather. *sigh*


----------



## Neo

*Addie*, I'm certainly not going to be of much help (and that's the understatement of the year, lol), knowing where my heart lies , but I'd say... GO FOR THE CLOUD DRAGON, IT'S JUST GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! That's all... 

Oh, and trust me on that one 

*Asphodel*, again, I'm probably not the right person to ask about the Mia 2: my Mia works perfectly, and I have a very well functioning charger to go with it ... See where that took me...  I use the AP once a week, religiously. Very occasionally, twice a week. The AP Spa lady said once to twice weekly, so I go by that . thank you about my skin, I can't wait to have it, and hope it will ship soon, as I won't have it for that long anyway - I really loved my Gelaskin and want that one back, but they don't have the KT up yet, and then it will ship from Canada and won't be super fast in coming...

Which makes me realize I never answered you, *Cobbie*: the Gelsakins left no residue whatsoever on my K3, and if anything, I found removing it easier than the Decalgirl ones! I even thought about it when removing: simply beautiful quality skin. I can't wait for them to offer them in matte (which they said they would be doing soon, and I may even keep my DG skin until then !). I think it was the Invisible Defenders (which are now called something else, the company that now produces the no-keys skins for K3) that had residue issues, if I remember correctly. I have to say that I have become a Gelaskins fan, and prefer these now.


----------



## Addie

*Asphodel*, if it were me, I would just cave and buy the new Mia 2 instead of getting the charger replaced. But I have a shopping problem. 

*Neo*,  I knew where your vote would be! The only two choices of colour are the red and wine, and the red--to me--just looks stunning. And I suppose it is only about an inch larger than the mini &#8230;
When are you going to receive your dragon?

And I forgot to comment on your comment to mine earlier! There's just so many different conversations going on around here!
The Estee Lauder bottle looks so pretty, it was one of the first items that caught my eye. Those Pixiwoo videos are dangerous, aren't they? I've bought a few products because of them as well.
I want to try a nice tinted moisturizer, but until my skin gets completely back to normal, I do need a foundation that does a bit more evening out. I think once I'm happy with my skin again, I'm going to try a Koh Gen Do foundation. It's supposed to be very light in coverage, and &#8230; well, I just really want to try it.
Exactly! I'm so happy I'm getting it before the holiday. And I have to travel up to Dallas on Friday for my last show (no idea which teams yet), so it'll be nice to have it to read while I'm waiting for 7pm to roll around. I'll have to be very careful, though, as I won't have a case for it then.
I know I'm going to regret asking this, I just know it &#8230; why do you like the Chantecaille mascara? 

Speaking of Koh Gen Do, I finally got my shipping notices for my Sephora packages (one of the items I picked up was the KGD Spa Water). It says three days, which means I won't get it until Monday because of the holidays.  Waiting is terrible.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen, are you the one who likes the Korres skincare?  Which line do you use?  I'm in love with their lip butters and I have a Pomegranate Pore Perfect Duo (0.34 oz Pomegranate Mattifying Primer, .34 oz Pomegranate Mattifying Treatment) coming in my sephora order today...


----------



## Neo

*Addie*: I agree, the Cloud Dragon is simply stunning in red! I love the wine in general, but just find it blah in that particular design. But the black remains my favorite because 1) ok, guess I like black, lol, but mainly 2) the understated-ness of black just makes this design truly pop, and I just love the contrast between the discreet black and the completely wow design (if you see what I mean ). LOL. Sadly, I have no idea when it will ship, but probably not too soon, as I wasn't amongst those who pre-ordered way back when they made it available for pre-order. I'm cautiously hoping for end next week, maybe?

I will be curious for you trying the Koh Gen Do foundation, and hear you reviews on that one! Although, for now, I really have no desire to even try anything else than my Guerlain, I'm just so happy with it, and the more I use it, the better I am at working with it. I has good coverage, yes, but it's really possible to apply in a very sheer manner too. At the moment, I use maybe half a pump for the whole face! Oh, and I used it with my BFF today, and I have to say that I really don't know which I like best, between the BFF and the LY34 . They both work really well, and give a beautiful finish, but I don't use them in the same way: with the LY34, I tend to swirl and buff quite a bit, with the BFF, I just slap it on, the traditional paddle brush way. So the experience is maybe a bit more satisfying with the LY34, but it's faster and easier for the same result with the BFF. I have to say that I have a soft spot for the BFF, but that has been the case from the start 

As for the Chantecaille mascara... Well, what can I say: superb! It gives length and volume, no clumping, can be very lightly and naturally applied, or for a dramatic effect (so I have it all with just one tube - works for me!), and the cherry on the cake: it smells like roses (really!) . Oh, and they have 2 versions: one for $30 (or around that), and the same for $70 (or around that). The difference is that the over the top expensive one also has treatment for enhanced eyelash growth. As we know me, I went for that one (figured it was the opportunity to try something like that ), and I can confirm that my lashes are indeed longer (which, to be honest they didn't really need, lol, length has never been the problem, and I usually bump into my sunglasses with my lashes as it is), and thicker. It is most dramatically noticeable on my bottom lashes, actually. I don't know if I will re-buy the expensive one, but I will definitely stick with Chantecaille for mascara...

And I can't believe it took so long for your Sephora order to ship!!!!!!!! I know I'm close by to their shipping center, so free shipping is actually overnight for me, but they always ship out the next day from when I placed my order at the latest!!! But at least, even with the frustration of having to wait for it until after the holidays, you know it's on its way to you now 

LOL *Cobbie*, Prime has spoiled all of us !!!!


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Jen, are you the one who likes the Korres skincare? Which line do you use? I'm in love with their lip butters and I have a Pomegranate Pore Perfect Duo (0.34 oz Pomegranate Mattifying Primer, .34 oz Pomegranate Mattifying Treatment) coming in my sephora order today...


Yes, that's me! I use the quercetin and oak line mostly, but I think in general their products are nice - definitely let me know what you think about that combo! I actually got the regular Korres primer to try too, with my combining the Guerlain primer and maracuja oil I haven't gotten to that combo yet! I'm determined to find the perfect primer!

I'm cautiously hoping for my kindle sleeve in the next couple of days, darn shipping from New Zealand with no tracking!


----------



## candyisdandy

cmg.sweet said:


> Jen, are you the one who likes the Korres skincare? Which line do you use? I'm in love with their lip butters and I have a Pomegranate Pore Perfect Duo (0.34 oz Pomegranate Mattifying Primer, .34 oz Pomegranate Mattifying Treatment) coming in my sephora order today...


*Cmg.sweet*, I haven't used the Korres skincare, but I have their anti-aging primer, tinted moisturizer and several of their lip butter glazes (in the tubes) and really like everything. I'd be interested in hearing about their skincare, although I have been pretty happy with what I've been using lately.

I haven't had time to go back and read through the last several pages I'd missed, but just came straight here to tell you ladies that your referrals are far-reaching! A couple of people I know mentioned that they were looking for new blowdryers and I told them about the Hanas (based on the recommendations here). One of them went online to Misikko immediately and bought it, and the other one is just waiting for her recommendation as to whether she likes it. I told the one who bought it that I _heard_ that she might get a few extra little goodies in her package! Of course it's taking forever to get to Canada though...jeesh, you'd think we were across the ocean or something.

*Jen*, I went right out to Ikea when I saw your organizers (I think it was you, or maybe Cobbie?) I bought the one with the compartments as well as the bigger one that holds the lipsticks. Unfortunately, both are too deep for my drawers, but I put the bigger one (with the lipsticks; the compartment one will be going back) in my cabinet under the sink and it works perfectly...thanks so much!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> I told the one who bought it that I heard that she might get a few extra little goodies in her package!


Woopsie!!! I now have THREE monkeys! sheesh! I could start a monkey farm!


----------



## Jen

candyisdandy said:


> *Jen*, I went right out to Ikea when I saw your organizers (I think it was you, or maybe Cobbie?) I bought the one with the compartments as well as the bigger one that holds the lipsticks. Unfortunately, both are too deep for my drawers, but I put the bigger one (with the lipsticks; the compartment one will be going back) in my cabinet under the sink and it works perfectly...thanks so much!


Aww, I'm so sorry they don't fit in your drawers! They JUST fit in mine, and with the Chanel, etc stuff even going over the top of the 3rd tray. Can you use 2 of the trays or something? Well, I'm glad one of them worked out for you!

Speaking of, I promised makeup organization pictures! One of these days when I'm not at work I'll remember.....


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, that is a GREAT picture and you are beautiful and just glowing!!!  Thank you so much for sharing.  I love that Norman is a camera hog.   

I also think your mother got confused or somehow the date on your birth certificate is wrong.  You can't be older than me.


----------



## Jen

*Cobbie*, how pretty you are!!! You ARE glowing!!! Norman is adorable too and hey, he's 'sitting'  !! He just wanted to be in the picture too! 
I also forgot to respond to you about the By Terry concealer, it's me and Neo that use it. I LOVE it, it's perfect for my under eye area - I've never had a concealer do such a good job there! I typically have a problem with dryness in that area, so it works well with that. I hope you like it too.

I used the maracuja oil with the mally primer this morning (again, wanted only one new thing) and I have to say I really like this oil! I still can't wrap my head around using an oil for oily/acne prone skin, but I've used it nightly for the last 3 nights and I've had no new breakouts - in fact, quite the opposite - the ones that were there are pretty much gone. It works really well under my foundation too, and again - just can't wrap my brain around it - but my skin looks _less_ oily today! And my foundation went on much smoother over the dry flaky around the nose area. I think the flakes are decreasing with using it too! The smell really is awful though, it takes about 2 minutes to go away but it's worth it I think!


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, I can only concur with everybody else: you look fantastic!!!! And Norman is just too cool, lol

*Jen*, I'm so glad you are so happy with the Oil, and I'm just this close to ordering, lol. My last question is this: how much do you apply morning and evening, and does this replace your moisturizer completely, or do you use it in addition?

On the primers: I never had any problem with the Hourglass until recently - my skin started being iffy, and then the Hourglass started feeling drying . I love the Guerlain primer more and more everyday: just love the glow it gives, and more than anything, I think I love it because of the way it smells, just like the Meteorites  . But in terms of oil control or oiliness, I don't think it does much either way, and I think it's pretty neutral, actually, no?


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, same here. The wine colour is one of my favorites, but it's so disappointing in the sleeve dragon design. It's so dull. The black is beautiful, and I absolutely get what you mean about how it pops.
I'm sure I won't be trying the Koh Gen Do foundation for some time. My skin is definitely improving (yay!), but it's going to take a while for it to be normal. I will definitely give my thoughts on it when I finally use it.
I've been using my sample of the Guerlain and still love it, so like you, I probably won't switch for a while.
Thanks for sharing your thoughts on the two brushes with the Guerlain foundation! I've started thinking a bit more about finally getting a foundation brush. I think I'm leaning a bit more towards the beast.
Mascara that smells like roses? I'm intrigued.
I think I'll try the $30 one. I really like the idea of the $70 one, but I've got my L'Oreal Lash Boosting Serum. And I think that's fine. 
I know! It did take forever. I guess they had so many orders because of the sales that it just took way longer. It always takes a couple days before it ships for me, but this is the longest it's ever taken. I'm quite antsy to see all my goodies. 

*CandyisDandy*, I hope your friend loves the Hana as much as we do!

*Cobbie*, thanks for letting me know about the Chanel and the Armani. Mascara is probably one of my greatest makeup weaknesses. I just love trying new ones. I think I need to buy one of those lash separators, so maybe I'll like the Chanel with that tool.
It seems the Armani for you is like the Chanel Exceptionnel for me. It gives me a natural my-lashes-but-better look, but it's not enough drama for work.
Great picture! You look beautiful as always. And I agree, you've definitely got a great glow to your skin! Also, I love Norman. Such a handsome boy! 

*Jen*, I've never actually used the oils before makeup. I'll have to try that! I just assumed it would be too heavy. And I know, it threw me when I first heard about applying oil to the skin. I thought I might have issues as well, but that hasn't been the case at all.

Oh, and I got my Kindle Touch today! A day early! It's charging right now, but I do believe it's love.  How deeply the screen is recessed threw me a bit (and I knew it would be), and I'm also surprised at how heavy it is. For the size, I was expecting it to be much lighter. I think it's because when I went from the K2 to the K3, the K3 was so much lighter, so I was just expecting the trend to continue. After playing with it a bit, I know I definitely want a sleeve.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I think the maracuja oil works for oily skin because you skin sees that you have enough (good) oil and doesn't create extra(bad) oil.  Ofr at least that is how i've heard it explained...


----------



## Neo

But how do you apply the oil? Does it come in a drop type thing dispenser? Do you stop using your regular moisturizer? Do you use it combined with your moisturizer? More details plllleeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaase 

Oh, and *Addie*, I just read that Oberon will be making a sleeve specifically for the Touch in a month or so, so not sure if you may prefer to hold out for that one? And Yay on your KT getting there a day early, that's so rare!!!!! I know, I felt the same way when I got it, but now I don't see the depth of the screen at all anymore, and just love how it works - I do find page turns so much faster without the refresh, and love how responsive the screen is (I don't know why, but I somehow imagined that it may be a bit clunky or something...)!


----------



## cmg.sweet

The sample comes with a ketchup bottle type lid, but i don't know about the full size.  I haven't really used it yet so i can't help with the rest.

I got an f&f email from korres today, soo now a few more of their things are coming my way


----------



## Jen

I got the 2 oz bottle, and it's more of a shampoo bottle style dispenser.  I think I'd like a dropper better to control what comes out a little better, so I may get one.  I have just used it straight, but I think others have said they used it with a moisturizer - I just wanted to see what it would do alone.  I honestly don't know what everyone else does! I might try one of these days to mix it with my moisturizer and see how that works for me! I really just wanted to get rid of these stupid flakes around my nose!!
  
That makes sense about your skin not producing oil because it has enough, I never thought of that.  What I still can't figure out is where this sudden dryness came from.  I wasn't sure what was going to happen when I put it under makeup, but it absorbs into my skin quicker than I would have imagined, and it seems like it was a lovely base for primer then foundation.  Just one day of it, but my skin still looks pretty good!  I am going to try the oil with the Guerlain primer tomorrow, so we'll see what happens!  

I have a husband that understands me - for my birthday he put up shelves in a wasted closet in our basement - I'm so excited, it's SO much extra space!  I can't wait to reorganize and put things down there - what does that say about me that I would be excited about shelves for my birthday?!


----------



## Addie

*Cmg*, that makes sense to me. I've never had very oily skin, but I do have acne-prone skin. I like the oils because there's nothing there to clog up my pores, unlike some moisturisers (I'm looking at you, Shiseido).

*Neo*, I have a tiny glass bottle with dropper I got quite a while ago as a Sephora sample. I put the maracuja oil in there. I also have one of those small spray bottles. I put the apricot oil in there and use the stem as a dropper of sorts (so I unscrew the top and use the stem as my dropper, if that makes sense). You don't need a lot. Just a few drops covers my face completely. I also use about three drops for my neck. When applying to my neck, I always massage up towards the face, never down. I only use it at night or when I don't have to wear makeup for the day. I do not use moisturiser with it, but I do have a moisturiser for under my makeup (Super's coconut water moisturiser I bought from Sephora).
Oh, and both of my oils came in this type of bottle; I did not get samples:

This is my apricot kernel oil. I got the 16oz one, which was probably overkill. 
I prefer the apricot kernel oil (it has a nice nutty smell), but the maracuja is my second favourite.
Also, it's a good idea to put your oil in the fridge. This helps it stay fresh longer.

Thank you for letting me know that Oberon is making a sleeve specifically for the Touch! Yay! I can't wait to see what designs they make available. I hope the cloud dragon in red is an option.
I was also worried that it would be a bit clunky. Right now it is, but that's because I've got 150+ books indexing.

*Jen*, I've read to help get rid of flakes, you can take the oil and just massage it around the area that's peeling. This will help remove the flakes gently. I've only done it once or twice, but it worked pretty well for me. It's kind of gross, though, because you're left with pilled pieces of skin on your face.  But I just wipe it off with a tissue.
I actually really enjoy organising. Having a disorganised area anywhere stresses me out and makes me a bit sad. I love seeing everything in its place perfect and clean. It just makes me feel good. So I understand. 
Also, Happy Early Birthday! Your birthday is tomorrow, right? Smackdown is void during birthdays, in case you didn't know.


----------



## Jen

Thanks *Addie*! Yes, it's tomorrow. I'm glad you understand the organizing obsession!! He always tells me I'm never happy if I don't have something to organize, so he gave me something to organize for my birthday! So sweet  Thanks for the tip on the oil, I'll try it. What's weird is that if I use the AmorePacific or anything that scrubs them off they just seem to be back the next morning, and if I exfoliate too much in the morning my nose is red all day. I've never had this problem before, it's so odd! Maybe I'll try using the oil trick in the morning, it wouldn't be too rough. I've never looked into the apricot kernel oil, why do you like that one better? Since you have acne prone skin too I trust your opinion!

I have already begun to think that the LY brushes I'm obsessing about may just be a good birthday present to myself, I mean I got the touch _last_ week........ 

Oh wait, I forgot about that expensive leather sleeve that hasn't arrived yet, but still..... 

(BAD at smackdown)


----------



## Addie

*Jen*,  you have a very thoughtful husband!
I notice the exact same thing with my Dermalogica one. The flakes go away right after I use it and then seem to reappear the next morning. The oil rubbing won't get rid of every flake, but it did help me quite a bit.
I think the main reason I like the apricot kernel oil more than the maracuja oil is just because I bought the AKO first. So I have a bit of a soft spot for my first facial oil.  It is heavier than the MO, though, so I'm not sure how it would be under makeup. And you can't put it anywhere near your eyes or you'll get milia. I really like the nutty smell, and I like that it's ridiculously cheap for a giant size. My skin just seems to like it a bit better. But I think either oil is fine.
Exactly. You got the Touch ages ago (in accessory thread terms ), and the sleeve was really a necessity. You can't go around carrying your Touch without protection. Plus, it's always nice to buy yourself something on your birthday as well.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, love the pic of you and Norman! Not to be a parrot or anything but wow, you're beautiful & your skin is perfect!

*Jen*, happy birthday, almost!! Have a great day; organize, shop, eat cake, celebrate!

*Addie*, yay on your new KT! That's great it arrived a day early! I got a couple things in the mail 
today  Good timing as i'm heading to my sister's in Ohio tomorrow. My Shu Hard formula No 9 eyebrow pencil arrived. I tried it immediately and I love it!! Gives perfect definition, fills in little gaps & the color couldn't be better. I highly recommend this for very natural looking brows. And I also got a new lipstick by Poppy King (Lipstick Queen). She collaborated w/Boots No7 and came out w/a line of 7 lipsticks & matching glosses. I got #5, Intrigue in the lipstick as I'm not a gloss fan. It's a pink/red nude, definitely a MLBB for me. Very sheer, no scent or flavor and no sparkles!! I got them for $5 each during the 50% off sale online. 
They'll also be showing up at Target one of these days.

*Neo*, I've been using maracuja since July I think. That's all I use now. I use it morning & night. I use anywhere from 4-5 drops for my face and neck, depending on how dry my skin is. My 8 oz bottle came w/a standard cap like you'd find on shampoo/conditioner bottles. I bought some amber glass dropper bottles at the Container Store and decant into that. I keep the big bottle in the fridge.


----------



## VictoriaP

*waves hi*  

Nothing new here to report...but the new Touch arriving on Friday will need "clothes", I'm sure. (Starting with an Oberon sleeve, I'm thinking.) And I'm counting on you ladies to have come up with at least half a dozen goodies while I was gone that will be must-haves for the Christmas list!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Does anyone use badger balm products? They have a sale starting later today and i have a cartful of things I want to buy for myself and as gifts for parents...


----------



## Jen

VictoriaP said:


> *waves hi*
> 
> Nothing new here to report...but the new Touch arriving on Friday will need "clothes", I'm sure. (Starting with an Oberon sleeve, I'm thinking.) And I'm counting on you ladies to have come up with at least half a dozen goodies while I was gone that will be must-haves for the Christmas list!


HI! Good to hear from you Victoria!! You'll love the touch!!

*Addie*, I love your enabling, I think you're right! Ever since that Hautelook sale I've been lusting after the LY Super blusher and super fan, so why not?!  I may try some apricot kernel oil at some point, but I'm really liking the maracuja. I'm definitely going to order a bigger bottle, and will probably do the same as you and get a big bottle but get one of those dropper bottles at container store. I'm really loving it more and more every day. The flake issue - and skin issue really - has improved in just the last few days using it! I mixed it with my moisturizer this morning, and used more oil around my nose where it's flaking, I liked the combo. But, I like it by itself too under makeup!

*Neo*did you get the QVC TSV when you ordered your Mia 2? I got an e-mail today that its $124.92 as the TSV&#8230;..I hope you snagged that price! If not maybe call and ask if it hasn't shipped yet?

*cmb* - never heard of badger balm products! Enable us


----------



## Andra

cmg.sweet said:


> Does anyone use badger balm products? They have a sale starting later today and i have a cartful of things I want to buy for myself and as gifts for parents...


I love their Sleep Balm.
http://www.badgerbalm.com/p-393-sleep-balm.aspx
We stayed at an Omni hotel one year for my birthday and they had the frou-frou stuff in the room that you could purchase for exhorbiant prices, but I had to have it. I like the way it smells; it works good as lip balm before I go to bed; if I put a little on my temples I swear I sleep better


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Jen.


----------



## Jen

geoffthomas said:


> Happy Birthday Jen.


Awww, thanks Geoff!!!! You're too sweet!


----------



## hudsonam

*Happy Birthday Jen!!!* 

So I cut my hair again. I cut it all off! Its very much like Ginnifer Goodwins cut







. I love it. I am a short hair girl, what can I say.

I got my Chi styling iron from QVC, and its very cool, but especially now I really dont need it. I think I realized I dont need it the same day I ordered it, since my hair is straight as can be, but they showed all these things you can do with it that I will probably never do. LOL! So that will be going back. My hair dresser said every one of her clients bought that flat iron that day. LOL!

I am also hoping that my hubby gets me the Fire for Christmas. I closed my hat shop for a while, so I can't really afford to buy it for myself with my "fun money," and he doesn't want me to get anything for myself between now and then anyway. But I told him I am going to be very sad if I don't get it. He's notorious for purposely not getting me what he knows I want because he wants me to be surprised.

I hope you're all doing well! I can't go back and read everyone's posts because I have a hovering boss today (and every day). I've been trying to stay away from this post for a few days because I'm on smackdown. LOL!


----------



## Jane917

Happy Birthday, Jen!

Welcome back, Victoria! I did not order a Touch, but my Kindle Fire is due to arrive today! Lots of people will be arriving at our house tomorrow, so I won't have much time to play with it.


----------



## Neo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Go get those LY brushes, it's the perfect excuse, and they don't have Thanksgiving, so they will probably ship immediately!!!!! Plus, I need to know if I need those too


----------



## Jen

Thanks guys!! I think I just will, then I'll convince you that you need them too!!!

*hudsonam*, I LOVE that cut! I would totally do that if I could get away with it!!


----------



## Jen

Thanks *Cobbie*!!



Cobbie said:


> I haven't loaded it up, yet. I want to have plenty of time to savor organizing it. (*Jen*)


TOTALLY understand


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, I'm glad to hear the Shu eyebrow pencil is a love! It really annoys me that they pulled out of the US. I definitely want to give their eyebrow pencil a try, but right now I need to work my way through my MAC one and its backup. I wonder which colour would work best for me &#8230;
I definitely want to take a look at the glosses in that collection.

*Victoria*, hi! Don't know if you saw, but Neo mentioned that Oberon will be coming out with sleeves specifically for the Touch in a month or so. I'm trying to be patient. 

*Cmg*, I've never heard of badger balm products either. Please tell us more!

*Jen*, I look forward to reading how much you love your new LY brushes! I really need to try the maracuja oil under my makeup! I keep forgetting.
I hope you have a wonderful birthday!

*Andra*, thanks for the link! I loved watching the video and seeing exactly how they make it.

*Hudsonam*, I love that hair style!
I hope you get the Fire for Christmas!

*Cobbie*, I thought of *Victoria* when I saw that train case as well. I say she definitely needs one. 
I know you haven't organized it yet, but how do you like the look and construction of it? Is it a keeper?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Badgerbalm.com

They currently have everything 15% off and free shipping.

They make lip balm, aromatherapy balm, cuticle creams, etc.  everything is very natural and most things are organic too. A blog I follow about natural makeup/beauty/ skincare mentioned the sale and likes the products.  $90 later I hope I like them too!


----------



## Jen

I'll have to check that out, I'm a lip balm addict!! I'm always on the quest for a better one. 

I got my GORGEOUS leather KT sleeve today, and I LOVELOVELOVE it!  It's exactly what I wanted.  He says on his site that he makes them because he loves ereaders but they lack that leather book feel, and this sleeve gives it that feel.  He's right!  I'm going out here in a few but I'll take pictures of it & my makeup drawer this weekend!  

I also got my big bottle of dermalogica, I can't wait to try that too!  

If I don't check back in have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Somehow i ended up not getting any lip balm...but i did get...

2 cuticle and Foot Duet sets -one for me one for mom
1 Headache & Stress Soother Duet set for me
1 Badger Balm Unscented-2 oz. Tin for mom
1 Badger Balm-2 oz. Tin for me
1 Sore Muscle Rub - Cooling Blend-2 oz. tin for dad
2 Aromatic Chest Rub-2 oz. Tins one for me one for dad
1 Night-Night Balm-2 oz. Tin for me


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, how wonderful that you would get your new KT sleeve today, of all days - nice touch  . Have you ordered your LY brushes yet ??

*cmg*, I think I have the badger balm for sore muscles, come to think of it, but have never used it (not that I don't have sore muscles, I feel sore most every day, as my trainer is killing me - he pretends it's for my own good ...). I'll have to give it a try . Thank you for reminding me, and please let us know how you like the rest of their products!

*Hudsonam*, what a cute haircut!!!!!! Yes, pictures please 

*Addie*, wanted to let you know, but saw that you already saw it: it seems that after all Oberon will not be making a dedicated KT sleeve as the ones they already have fit it.

*Victoria*, welcome back! Nice to have you with us again . I think you will love your Touch 

I also wanted to share that I just placed an order with It Cosmetics - they are having their F& sale with 35%off, code FF35:

https://www.itcosmetics.com/index.php

I have never used their products, but Julip (who says Hi to all you ladies ) loves them. I know that she has a VERY soft spot for their brushes (but I refrained!), and she says that their concealer is the best she's ever used (and she's had the By Terry too - how do you think I discovered it, lol). She also loves their eyebrow pencil, HD powder, and mascara - and she never liked or used mascara before! She said that her eyelashes stick out straight, but that with this mascara, she doesn't even need a curler, just pushes slightly back on her eyelashes with the wand, and the curl stays all day. I "just" went with the eyebrow pencil, concealer, eye shadow primer (running a bit low on my Guerlain anyway, so thought I'd give this one a try for a change), and their "brow power lift" crayon (was intrigued, lol).


----------



## Addie

*Cmg*, let us know what you think about all your Badgerbalm products!

*Jen*, yay! I'm glad you're in love with your sleeve! I'm excited to see your pictures! And yay for getting your Dermalogica!

*Neo*, yes, thank you. I meant to update here but then I got distracted and forgot.  
I'm hoping they'll make the cloud dragon in mini!
Hi, *Julip*!
Now tell me more about this concealer. Is it the brush one or the Bye Bye Under Eye one? I'm just curious for everyone else, of course. 

Also, in case I'm not on here tomorrow as well: Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Neo

LOL *Addie*, of course!!! It's the Bye Bye Under Eye one


----------



## Addie

Which colour did you purchase? I'm probably Light or Neutral Medium, but I'm not exactly sure which.


----------



## Neo

After consulting with Julip, I went with the Neutral Medium, as fair just seems, well too fair


----------



## Addie

It's weird because in the swatches at the top of the page, Light doesn't look that pale, but for the swatches below, Light looks waaay too pale for me. Hmm ... I may have to internet search to see if I can find other swatches. Or I could just buy both ...


----------



## Neo

I know that Julip is darker than me for most of the year except for summers where we are more or less the same, and she mixes the neutral medium and the tan medium. I really do think that the fair would be way too light for you, especially as you are using the 02 Guerlain that a lot of "fair" people still find too dark (according to the reviews I saw all over). I would go by the swatches shown on people (bottom screen), and not the blops of color at the top.


----------



## Addie

I think you're right. The more I look at those bottom shots, the more I think fair is going to be far too light for me.


----------



## Addie

Okay, so I bought the concealer in medium and the dual retractable brush thing. I've been sticking a small travel concealer brush in my purse stuffed in a small sample bag (so the concealer on the brush doesn't get all over my purse), but it's been annoying me for a while because the inside of the sample bag gets covered in concealer. Also, I wanted the free shipping.


----------



## Neo

Yay *Addie*!!! Julip loves that brush, so I think you did well . Plus, you were so much more reasonable than me, lol


----------



## Addie

I'm so weak. Someone please take the internet away from me. 
I'm glad to hear Julip loves that brush. I wasn't even thinking about buying a brush. At first, I thought it was a pen-style concealer until I clicked on it and took a closer look. That's what ruined me--and the fact that you mentioned Julip loves the brushes.
I actually thought you were quite restrained.  You didn't even touch the brushes, HD powder or mascara. I look forward to hearing your thoughts on all the wonderful things you bought!


----------



## Neo

LOL, I think I'm finally "brushed out" for a while - I haven't even removed the plastic from the BB bronzer brush I got from my last Sephora F&F order (mainly because at this point I don't even own a powder bronzer  ), but I'm sure I will, as soon as I get that Chantecaille bronzer  ... As for concealer brushes, I also got the Sephora #57 in my last order, and don't see how anything can beat that one (and for concealer, I really like applying with my fingers anyway...). I resisted the mascara because I'm seriously in love with my current Chantecaille, and same goes with my powder. I justified the rest, because I didn't have anything like that brow power lift thing, I'm on my backup Mac Lingering brow pencil, so I felt it was ok to start shopping around for a new one (I was going to go buy a backup soon anyway), and same for my eyeshadow primer. Well, that's how I justify it all, and I'm sticking with that      

I wonder how soon we will get our stuff though, what with the long weekend ahead and all... Oh well, I'm not particularly in a hurry either


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, I'm the same way, always taking the pics. But that's ok w/me!

*Hudsonam*, love the haircut!! And yes I join those asking for pictures please 

*Addie*, Some of the Shu eyebrow pencil reviews I read said that the Seal Brown & Stone Grey were hard to tell apart. I think you'd be ok w/either. I waffled a bit before I decided on the grey. This isn't a bad thing but the pencil is really long so it doesn't fit in my travel cosmetics bag. I used it again this am & I can't believe how natural it looks. This & the Clinique brow powder are truly HG for me. Enjoy your new IT cosmetics goodies. Can't wait to hear more about them. Same for you, *Neo*!

And to my friends here on KB, I wish you all a very Happy Thanksgiving w/family & friends


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, Well, the Chanel bronzer is amazing, so I can see why you don't have a powder bronzer yet. It's my favourite.
Oh, I have the Sephora #57 brush! It is very nice. I love it for just softening concealer edges without removing concealer where you need it.
All very reasonable purchases! 
I would have bought the brow pencil, but I still have a backup MAC one. And I think I want to try Shu's pencil next.
I figured that's why you resisted the mascara and powder. I resisted the powder because I just bought the Chanel one, and I want to try your mascara next. I actually think I want to try the NYX eye primer. I've read it's just like the Urban Decay but cheaper. I love the UD one, but I hate this new tube packaging. I still have 70-80% left, and it's nearly impossible to get anything out of the tube. The product is thick to begin with in the tube, which is odd, but it thickens up even more insanely quickly. And if you're able to actually get any out, you have to smash it around, which is something I don't want to do with my eye area. Terrible packaging.
Yes, I think it'll be at least a week for me, probably longer. But like you, I can wait. I think my giant Sephora purchase will hold me over until then.

*Ruby*, oh, I'm glad to hear that about the Shu pencil. When I'm on my last MAC one, I may order the Seal Brown. Ah. Well, at least you're getting your money's worth!
I really wish Shu still had a physical presence here! I read you could go to their counter and have them sharpen your pencil for you for free. And they would sharpen it in a sword shape, which is--apparently--how the pencil really excells. I would try it myself, but I'd probably ruin it.


----------



## Neo

Ok, I'm hopeless, and just need to go to bed and get off the Internet! I just ordered the Shu brow pencil (I went for 03 Brown, as I'm dark blond (could pass for light brunette in winter, lol). I found it on Amazon for $14 and $3 S&H, and as it said only 2 left in stock I figured what the heck, lol

And now I'm off to sleep!!!!!

For those who won't check back in, have a very happy Thanksgiving  !!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, which mascara is it that she recommends?  Thank you.

Happy Thanksgiving to all my enabling friends!!!


----------



## Neo

She said it's the Hello Lashes mascara that is amazing, but I didn't even look for it, as we know how that would have gone, lol.

Happy Thanksgiving to you too *SN*


----------



## Neo

LOL *Cobbie*! It's funny to know that we both snatched the last ones . I wonder when we will get them??


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo said:


> She said it's the Hello Lashes mascara that is amazing, but I didn't even look for it, as we know how that would have gone, lol.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you too *SN*


There is not one by that name, so maybe it's a sign.


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, I wish I had known more about the Shu eyebrow pencil before they left the US too. I've seen that sword shaped tip on the blogs too. I'm quite happy w/the traditional pencil tip but I did read that the sword shape made it work even better. Prior to receiving it I considered practicing on a regular pencil & trying it myself but I'm not going to now. I also saw pics & read that quite a bit is wasted carving it into that shape.

*Neo & Cobbie*, lol on getting the last 2 on Amazon! When I looked there the grey was not available. You got a good deal! Hope you both like it as much as I do


----------



## VictoriaP

Just to prove I don't always go pink! 

I'm thinking about pinging Gardenour Leather (etsy) about getting THIS sleeve made for the Touch:










Except with the leaf imprint in the center:










To go with this skin (Haiku, which I used to have on my iPad):










Or just have them make this one Touch-sized, though I suspect it might be too small for the design to work well...hmmm...









Thoughts?

Of course, all this is contingent on actually LIKING the Touch when it arrives. LOL And has anyone tried using the Touch in a ziploc? Because if it doesn't work for taking a bath, it'll have to go back.

Plus there's still the lighting issue. I wish Octovo still made the Olis for the K2. I just don't know if the one for the K3 will fit, since the Touch is a couple of millimeters thicker!

And that raspberry train case is FABULOUS...but I'm still playing with the vintage ones. I love my little cream and black one, but as the eyeshadows keep multiplying around here (though I rarely deviate from my favorites, so that REALLY needs to stop!), I'm probably going to have to cave and convert something bigger soon.


----------



## Addie

LOL *Neo* and *Cobbie*!
I look forward to your reviews!

*Cobbie*, I'm not completely surprised. You are far more patient than I am. 

*Ruby*, yeah, I think I would waste even more and create a huge mess. I'd probably break the pencil in half or something terrible like that.

*Victoria*, they're both beautiful. I think I like the first one (leaf with corners) the best, though. Also, I love that skin. So pretty.
I hardly ever read in the bath. I would think you would just have to make sure that it's taut over the screen or else it'll be doing all sorts of crazy things. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Neo

Hmmm *SN*, I just looked and you are right, it's not there - I think they may have discontinued it and replaced it with the HD Waterproof one?? Maybe you should just give that one a try, and THAT's the sign  

*Victoria*, I'm with *Addie*: they are all gorgeous, but I like the one with leaf with corners best. And I would definitely contact them: Gardenour Leather is a pleasure to work with (I wanted an iPhone sleeve from them, which they made - it didn't work out for me in the end, but they were always super nice and super responsive!).

*Ruby*, I can't wait to get my Shu pencil, and it's all your fault, LOL. But like you and *Addie*, I don't think I will risk trying to sharpen it the way they do at the counter, even though it would have been cool 

I am currently debating with myself on whether or not to go for the DX, which is a black Friday deal on Amazon. I think this is the last we will see of it (unless they are coming up with a new model, that is), as it doesn't even appear in the Kindle Store menu anymore . And I've kind of always lusted after one, and the price is pretty amazing. But that would also mean a red sky dragon Oberon for it... Sigh... What to do??


----------



## VictoriaP

*Neo*--my thought on the DX is, would you really use it? I thought about it for a couple of minutes this morning, because I've always coveted it too, but in the end, when I want/need a bigger screen, I use the iPad. For PDFs, GoodReader is WAY superior to anything Amazon has put out. If the price had been under $200, I would have done it, but it's still almost $300, and in the end, I won't get $300 worth of use out of it with the iPad around.

And the iPad 3 will be here before we know it...


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Victoria*! You see, that's the real question: how much would I really use it? I don't do PDFs, or anything that requires a bigger screen, I only read fiction, and for leisure. I think I've always kind of wanted the bigger screen, like I've always preferred hardcover books to paperbacks, just because you get so many more words on one page, and it always felt so luxurious holding the bigger books (even though it was a pain lugging them around).

I know that the DX would only remain at home, and I would still carry my Touch everywhere with me, and so it feels like an expensive luxury to just have the DX for the extra screen estate at home...

I've never read on the iPad though, as it gives me headaches (astigmatism will do that to you with a backlit screen, and I already kind of overdose on all the docs I read on my screen at work)


----------



## VictoriaP

Isn't the DX's actual size about the same as the iPad? I seem to remember the sleeves were almost identical in dimensions between the iPad 1 and the DX. And if that's the case...you could simply strap it to a WedgePad and skip the case. Yes, I know, that means no new Oberon, but if it's not leaving the house anyway...   And that saves $100 or so on the case.


----------



## Neo

Good point *Victoria* - if only I didn't know myself so well . Because really, if I do get the DX, there is just no way I will be able to resist the red sky dragon from Oberon, rather, it will be the excuse to get it, especially as they don't make this design for the regular kindle anymore, and I've had it before and loved it. Plus, I would finally get a red cover too . Aaargh, this is just so hard!!!! I do wish they had offered it for eve less, like you said: for less than $200, it would have been a no brainer! But I'm so pathetic, I've also been looking at the DX skins on Decalgirl ...

*Cobbie*, if it doesn't show you that design in the K2, it means that it has never been made for this device. The only way for you to see what the cut out would be like for the K2, is to order it


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, I have to say I'd never part with my DX. I just love it, and will primarily use it at home and keep my touch in my purse. It's just different, and I love how infrequently I push the page buttons! Personally, I would keep it for just using on the treadmill alone! People may think I'm crazy, but the two are just so different and I love having both. And let's face it, you've wanted one for so long I say GO for it  ! And not that it's at all surprising, but I also have an astigmatism and wouldn't even think of reading on the iPad! My eyes burn just thinking about it!!

*Victoria*, I love them both, but am also leaning towards the leaf corners. I thought I looked at all sleeves on Etsy, I didn't see that one! Luckily I'm completely in love with mine and have no desire for anything different!

Also luckily I'm not drawn to the eyebrow pencils or F&F sale on the cosmetics! I am so happy with my Mac pencil, UD brow box and MUFE brow fixer (yeah, I know, 3 brow items....) I don't need to look elsewhere! Plus, I don't think I can do better than the LY brushes (still haven't ordered, I don't know if I'm trying to talk myself out of it or if I'm still debating on that gorgeous eyeshadow palette ) - and I also don't think I could design a better concealer brush than the Dermalogica one I found. I' seriously in love with it. I know, hard to believe I'm not drawn at all ! Speaking of Dermalogica I'm going to go use that now!!

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! I don't know if any of you are crazy black friday shoppers, but good luck if you do! I don't love physical shopping anyway plus I'm mildly claustrophobic, so I stay FAR away!!! I admire those that dive in, seriously. A few of my DH's family members were starting to drink coffee to stay up and atart at midnight - I'll totally be in bed by then !!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ah, i am not the only one with astigmatisms.  I had surgery about 10 years ago to correct them but still have slight one in left eye ( it was bad enough before the surgery that i was technically legally blind in that eye).  Ican always tell when i read too much on the comp. or ipad cause my eyes burn.

I will do some (more) online black friday shopping, but probably no in store shopping.


----------



## VictoriaP

Not leaving the house...possibly not for the rest of the weekend, if I can manage it. Probably a bit of Black Friday-Cyber Monday shopping online this weekend, but that's it for me. Crowds and physically going shopping do me in, plus the compromised immune system means I need to be somewhat careful about that sort of thing. We've enough food right now to last the next month, I swear, so no real need to go out.

Besides, the Touch is supposed to be here tomorrow.  

Though now I feel a bit guilty; my hands didn't bother me much today, so I've been using the K2...which means I'm going "do I REALLY need another Kindle?"

Then I look at the DX deal and go..."Do I really need another SMALL Kindle?" LOLOLOL I'll be glad when the DX sells out and temptation is removed! Because I'm lucky, I can read on the iPad just fine, it's only the battery life that keeps me from doing so as much as I'd like right now. So I don't have that justification.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Jen, I knew you would say that ! I'm still resisting... How are you faring, *Victoria*??

But I'm so excited: just got the notice that my Oberon for my KT shipped today, yay!!!!!!!! And so did my Shu brow pencil . Fingers crossed that I get both of them super fast - for the Oberon, I'm thinking Monday or Tuesday (shipping USPS Priority, which is the fastest from West to East coast), but I have no idea from where the Shu ships, and it's standard shipping ...

I'm at work, so no Black Friday shopping for me - not that I intended to even just think about braving the crowds!


----------



## Jen

I am lucky enough to have the day off today, we had lunch with some good friends and now it's fire and football time! It's my favorite, I love to read and watch football!

So I just got off the phone with Ruval Linens, I guess they are having major problems with Comphy. She said she could cancel and refund me, or they got a new kind in, I think she said Spalina or something like that - apparently it's the exact same material, just packaged different and $40 LESS - and are returnable if I'm not happy - so I said sure why not! They're shipping today! YAY!!! Finally!

I'm impressed with your restraint *Neo*! I'm glad your Oberon shipped today, I want pictures when you get it!

I also have to report that I really love the Dermalogica microfoliant!! It's more gentle than I thought it would be, and just leaves the skin so smooth. I could see using it regularly on the days I don't do the AmorePacific or Borghese. Between all of that and loving the maracuja oil more every day, I have never been so happy with my skincare! It's far from back to normal, but I've seen actual progress. It's pretty much entirely thanks to all of you guys, so thanks  !!!!


----------



## Neo

Lucky you *Jen*, sounds exactly like my kind of day off (minus the football, I think it's a cultural thing: it's impossible to understand, unless you've grown up with it ) 

And YAY on your sheets, FINALLY!!!!!! I can't wait for you to get them, and really hope you will love them! I wonder if they have these new ones in different colors, hmmmm....

And I'm impressed with my restraint too, especially as I'm totally obsessing about it . What helps me? I know I will prefer either the Touch or the DX, and then I will only use that one, and the other one will become an expensive paperweight . Now if they come up with a DX Touch, I think there will be no stopping me anymore 

I will definitely post pics of my new Oberon, as soon as I have it in my little hands, although I fully expect it to be identical to the K3 one I sold last week (and it better be ), lol

So, would you say that you prefer the AP or the Dermalogica? Because you know that's what we all want to know 

I have to confess that I've been using green tea seed oil lately - it came as a freebie with my usual face creme, and I have to say that I love it!!!!!! I mix 3 drops of it with my creme and apply both together to my face. The only problem I have is the price, as it is soooo ridiculously expensive for a really small quantity (or rather would be, as I got this one for free, as a special as they are launching this new product), and so I really wanted to try out the Maracuja oil. But since then, I've been doing some research, and turns out (just like with Tarte and the Maracuja oil), that I can find it elsewhere for a ridiculous price! It's actually called Camellia Oil (Oleifera) (they have another kind called Camellia Oil Sinensis, but that's different, and not made from the seeds), and after much debating whether or not to give the Maracuja Oil a try, I've decided to stick with the Camellia Oil for now. My skin is just very very happy with it, and for the first time in my life, I have no more redness whatsoever in my skin! It has soothing properties, and I can feel and see that it actually really smoothes and plumps up my skin, making it look really fantastic (wherever I'm not breaking out that is, but that is so much better too - just having a last flare up, I think, after having tried a few things in a localized way, and I think I've finally identified what the problem is - fingers crossed!). It is absolutely not greasy, my skin just soaks it up, and feels soft like a baby's butt . It's very hydrating, and perfect for winter. I think I will switch to the maracuja oil in summer . I have found a bunch of places that sell it online, but haven't decided which one to go for yet (still have some of the freebie left, at 3 drops twice a day, I think I can take my time looking), but it will certainly be 100% pure, and organic, and possibly from Japanese Camellia (from what I've read). I wanted to thank all you ladies too: I would have never even tried it, if it hadn't been for all of you here raving about your oils 

Ok, *Cobbie *just posted while I was typing, and I just wanted to react: Yay on your Shu, too bad on the BT (what color is it? Both Jen and I are using 2, in case they don't take it back, one of us could maybe buy it off you?), nice on your pillow cases, and as for the DX, I've been resisting for more than 2 years now, so there!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just now got a chance to sit down and order the things I wanted to try from IT cosmetics and darn it, is the FF35 over??


----------



## corkyb

Didn't Neo just post about it today?  Shoot.


----------



## VictoriaP

What, *Neo*, still holding out? I thought for sure you would have ordered the DX by now. 

The Touch is here. And I might be one of the few who isn't *passionate* about it one way or another. I like it overall; the text is definitely darker than my K2, screen color/density is about the same (I would have preferred whiter), but altogether the screen is certainly an improvement. I like the touch screen, though I've got some relearning to do there--I'm used to tapping the CENTER of the screen in both the Kindle and GoodReader apps to bring up menus, and here you have to tap the top instead. So that's going to take some rewiring in my head to make work. It's not quite as responsive as the iPhone/iPad screen, but I already knew that was going to be the case, and I can live with it. It's actually better than I expected from some of the lousy reviews. I'm not seeing the refresh issue as badly as some have claimed, but I'm so used to the black flash that I ended up turning it to every page refresh anyway. 

Things I don't like:

The ads. I can tell after less than an hour that I'm going to have to pay to get those gone if I keep this thing. I thought I'd be fine with them, but I'm not.

The position of the on-off switch is just stupid. I need to get on Amazon's list for focus groups for these things, because it's just dumb to have a raised switch like that at the base of a device _right where you put your hands_.

No good book light options that are compatible yet due to the greater thickness (have a whole thread in the Accessories forum about that issue).

The real issue though: It's not going to work as a bathtub Kindle unless I use it naked (the Kindle, LOL) and add a SquareTrade warranty to it that includes water damage. The screen doesn't respond consistently or correctly in a ziploc. This is a huge issue, as the point was to have a less expensive and less bulky reader for the bath than the iPad.

The K4 isn't an option, really, as I hate the location of the page buttons on that one, and the problem with both it and the K3 is that my hands and those buttons just aren't getting along anyway. That leaves the Fire...which has battery life issues in my opinion, and I really didn't want to spend that much anyway.

Grrr.....

Well, the plan was to use it extensively over the rest of the weekend and then decide, so I'll stick with the plan--and I guess I'll go look at SquareTrade's page next to see what they're charging for accidental damage coverage on the new models. LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Victoria*, to get rid of the ads, all you have to do is go into your Manage Your Kindle area at Amazon.com and disable the ads.


----------



## Jen

Teavana order placed, free tin and $10 off, perfect timing as I'm out of my favorites......then went ahead and ordered my LY brushes  
Got the super blusher, super fan, retractable lip (for precision concealer, actually), domed shadow, tapered shadow, and the pretty eye palette.  Now for the two week wait


----------



## Neo

As far as I know the It Cosmetics FF is still valid, but you have to enter it at check out - for some reason it doesn't work when you enter it into the coupon space when viewing your cart.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh, thank you!  That worked.  Bye bye under eye and eye shadow primer ordered.  ;-)  I have a problem with makeup collecting and creasing under my eye.  I can only see it if I look closely in a magnifying mirror, but still, I know it is there.  I'll see how this stuff does.


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> *Victoria*, gosh I love your reviews. If you haven't already discovered it, ST is having a 35% off until Tuesday. I don't know what it covers.


Yes, I got the coupon codes in email this morning since I have 3 other warranties with them. It does cover water damage, $30/2 years if I spend the $40 to take the ads off, $20 for the $99 model. (before the 35% discount)

I do like actually _reading_ on the Touch just fine; finished a novella on it a couple of minutes ago, so that's a plus. Still feels a bit weird in my hand, I'm so used to the extended length of the K2. Isn't it funny how accustomed we get to things like that?


----------



## Jen

I just remembered I didn't answer your question *Neo*! Between the AmorePacific and Dermalogica....well, they're _different_! The Dermalogica is more of a daily thing and the AmorePacific is a more intense weekly thing. Sounds strange because it's so gentle, but I feel like it does a deeper job while the Dermalogica pretty much removes surface dead skin. Make sense?


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> Oh, thank you! That worked. Bye bye under eye and eye shadow primer ordered. ;-) I have a problem with makeup collecting and creasing under my eye. I can only see it if I look closely in a magnifying mirror, but still, I know it is there. I'll see how this stuff does.


I have the exact same problem! Sadly, I don't think I'm the only one that sees it, lol. I've kind of overcome the issue by smudging my under eye area on purpose (I make up my eyes most heavily, the rest is more subdued), but still 

*Victoria*, nice review! I totally get the bath issue, and while I don't take baths too often, I'm going to have a beach/pool issue at some point . I started falling in love with the Touch after a few days, once I got used to the raised bezel and could ignore it. I expect my fate to be sealed as soon as I slip it in its Oberon - hopefully soon 

*Jen*, nice day off, with time well spent . I have a few of those Teavana tins, they are lovely. And I can't wait for you to get your LY brushes, although I know I should really be scared . And yes, it totally makes sense on the difference between the AP and the Dermalogica . Thank you for that, now I know I don't need the Dermalogica, as I really don't want a daily scrub - I'm really happy with my weekly routine, and my skin is way too sensitive for anything more than the Clarisonic on a daily basis. I'm actually looking forward to my Mia 2 (and yes, I got it at the TSV price, thank you so much for that - just realized I had never answered you on this, shame on me!) because I will probably use the gentler setting in the morning - well, that and the timer, and the color 

I just ordered 2oz of Tea Seed Oil... I didn't really intend to, but I called that one place to have some more info (not many places seem to offer it pure, unrefined, and certified organic, and this place does), and the lady was so nice - I was asking what kind of container it came in, and when I said I preferred a glass drop bottle, she said no problem, they could totally do it... Plus free priority shipping, they take PayPal, and the 2oz for $10, I figured, why not? Like this I will be able to compare it with the one I have now, and if worse comes to worse, I'll just use it mixed with my Lubriderm for the body . For those of you who have been using oils for a while now (i.e. *Ruby*, *Addie*, and *H2M*), how long do you think 2oz would last me? I'm basically using 6 drops a day (3 morning and 3 evening). And would you recommend I get a 0.5oz drop bottle for everyday use and keep the rest in the fridge? And does anyone know where I can find such bottles? They have them on Amazon, but not sure I want to buy 20 or so, lol!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Yes, I got the coupon codes in email this morning since I have 3 other warranties with them. It does cover water damage, $30/2 years if I spend the $40 to take the ads off, $20 for the $99 model. (before the 35% discount)


Have you tried going into the Manage your Kindle section to disable them?


----------



## Jen

Well now you have me interested in this new oil! I do love the maracuja though, but of course we'll want to know how you like it with continued use.  I haven't been using the oil long, but my guess is at least a couple of months for 2 oz.  I got the 2 oz bottle and with twice daily use of at least that much if not more in the last week the line has barely dropped at all.  Do you have a Container Store anywhere?  They have little amber glass dropper bottles pretty cheap, but I think their shipping might be ridiculous.


----------



## VictoriaP

Someone Nameless said:


> Have you tried going into the Manage your Kindle section to disable them?


I did, thanks for the heads up on that as I hadn't yet looked at how to do so & figured I'd have to call CS, so that will definitely save me time! Unfortunately, I get a popup message online that I will be charged $40 if I opt out. It's fine, I can live with that...but I don't want to do it until I know I'm keeping it and that I can't condition myself to ignore the silly things like most people do.


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Jen*! There is a container store somewhere, but to get there may make the ridiculous shipping prices worth it . Or I just order from Amazon, and use a new bottle every time 

I have been using the oil for maybe 3 weeks now, and really loving it. I really hope the one I'm getting is the same thing! I will definitely keep you in the loop!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, you may be able to get a bottle at the pharmacy.  When my son was younger I got those bottles with a dropper to mix up my own solution for Swim Ear stuff.


----------



## Neo

Oh, good idea *SN*, thank you so much!!!! I'll definitely check it out at a pharmacy tomorrow


----------



## candyisdandy

Quick question for you ladies, please: I've got Amazon open and was about to order the Orofluido but can't remember whether I want the 50 ml spray or the 100 ml elixir?

Here is the link to the one I'm looking at: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BK96RY/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller=; is this the right thing, and is this a good price ($22.04 + $3.90 shipping)? My hair is about neck length, and thick but not coarse, and a little wavy. It's actually in decent shape and people often tell me it looks very shiny, so should I even buy the Orofluido or just save my $? I do like the idea of it cutting my drying time .

*Hudsonam*, I can't believe you convinced me to get that flat iron, and you're not even keeping yours! I just got mine yesterday, and used it for about five minutes today, so can't really say what I think of it. Never used one before, so have nothing to compare it to. Do I need to worry about burning myself like I used to with my curling iron?!


----------



## corkyb

Ok, Neo, give it up.  I want to try some of that oil.  Where should I call, order from?


----------



## Neo

LOL *Paula*! I've ordered it from this website:

https://genbotanicals.com/camellia_seed_oil.html

But it's 2oz for $10, not 1oz as said on the page - the lady I talked to said they had to change that, as it was an error. Also, it says to contact them to pre-order, but they actually have received their supply, so you can just place your order. If you prefer a drop bottle, you just need to mention it at check-out.

I just have one caveat: I have never used this particular oil, so I really don't know if it's the exact same thing or the same quality as the one I have right now and love. But again, for $10, it seems totally worth a try, and worse case scenario, I'm sure my arms and legs will love it


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok neo, i just ordered some.  When you said it helped with redness i was sold.  If i don't like it i can just use it in the bodybutter bars i want to try making.


----------



## skyblue

If you have an *Ulta* store in your area you can purchase *Orofluido* from them as well.


----------



## louiseb

I have a new Touch for my purse and travelling, I love it!!! I'm keeping my K2 on my bedside, perfect solution for me. I love the ads on my Kindle, I've already taken advantage of a couple. 

My extended family rented a house on the beach in Destin Fl for Thanksgiving, and we went to the Coach store on Black Friday. I bought 3 new purses, when I get home I'll add pix to the purse thread.


----------



## Jen

If this other oil mentioned anything about acne I'd be sold to try it as the no redness intrigues me as well, but since the passion fruit does I'll stick with that for now. Actually, I just ordered some Christmas presents and threw on the apricot kernel oil *Addie* loves, it was $9.99 so I figured it was a chance worth taking!

Oh, and *Neo* - let me know if you don't find the dropper bottle at the drugstore, I am going to swing by Container Store Monday so I'd be happy to pick one or a few up for you  - I'm going to get a couple for myself!

Sounds fun *louiseb*, can't wait for those pictures!

*candyisdandy* - I have shoulder length wavy to curly hair (not super tight curls) and I have used the Orifluido elixir, but I think either would be fine to try.


----------



## Neo

LOL *Jen*, it actually does say that it helps with acne in some places, like this:

For Acne breakouts and irritated skin: fights acne, restores normal oil balance and unclogs pores.

But in other places it just mentions it in passing. One thing I feel fairly confident saying, is that it helps with healing any zit that you may have popped (sadly, I can't leave them alone...). Another thing is that since I've been using it, my t-zone is much less oilier. I used to have to blot around noon time on my t-zone, and sometimes once more later in the afternoon, and I haven't used a single blotting sheet in a couple of weeks now (just realized this the other day - of course I bought quite a few packs during the Sephora F&F sale, sigh...). But seriously, if the Maracuja oil works so well for you, stick with that! I am VERY tempted by the Maracuja oil myself, and the only reason I'm not going for it, is that I have finally found something that obviously makes my skin so happy, I don't want to risk upsetting it, lol. From everything I have read, it does seem that the Camellia seed oil is a bit more hydrating than the Maracuja oil, and with winter upon us, it makes it easier to resist the call of the Maracuja. But I really think that I will probably give the Maracuja oil next spring/summer, as my skin really seem to thrive on oil (who would have thunk? LOL)!

Thank you so much for your kind offer on the drop bottle, that's so sweet! I did pass by a pharmacy today, and they didn't have any, and because I felt too lazy to keep on looking, I ended up just ordering them from amazon? So now I have 12 of them coming my way, lol. I went for the Blue ones, of 0.5oz. I figure that I prefer a small bottle that i use up faster, and to keep the rest in the fridge.

So, last night, I realized that Gelaskins had put up their skins for the Touch, and was still having their 20% off sale... So I had to order my beloved She who Dares skin, as I know that's the one that will ultimately be and stay on my Kindle. But for good measure, and just because I was in that particular mood, I also got another one, "possessed", just for a change. I figured that I needed a different skin for a little while, just so I really realized I had a new Kindle, as I will end up with the exact same combo as for my K3, between my Oberon and the skin 

Of course, I then just received my Decalgirl today ... Truth is, I don't think I will even use it, now that I know my Gelaskins are coming, as I would take it off the minute they arrive. I was thinking of putting it up for sale on the Buy, Sell, Trade boards, but don't expect to get more than $10 for it, and so I was wondering if anyone here would like to have it? I would prefer to gift it to one of you ladies  Just let me know!

*Candyisdandy*, I use the spray, but I have fine and straight hair. I spray it directly on my hair (3 sprays, one each side and one in the back), and then comb through my hair with my fingers. But the Orofluido is not a heat protectant: I only use it for shine and to tame fly-always on my dry hair. As heat protectant, before blowdrying (I don't use a flat iron), I use a drop of Hana Shine Shield.

*Louiseb*, hope you post pics of your new purses here too


----------



## Neo

cmg.sweet said:


> Ok neo, i just ordered some. When you said it helped with redness i was sold. If i don't like it i can just use it in the bodybutter bars i want to try making.


Yay! And wow, you are making bodybutter bars yourself, that's cool!!!!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Decisions, decisions...

Well, I decided today to keep the Touch in spite of its profound lack of bathtub usability.    I did order the Haiku skin with DG's 20% off one skin code, and am going to get the SquareTrade warranty.

But for now, I'm skipping the sleeve. As pretty as it is, I have what feels like a billion BorsaBella sleeves around here. And I found a small eBags lightly padded pouch from my luggage organizing adventures earlier this year that EXACTLY fits the Touch. Just added a bit of cardboard & and extra layer of foam to help protect the screen, and it'll do for now. Maybe in a couple of months, when more case/sleeve options are out there for the Touch, I'll revisit that idea.

Instead, I just ordered an embroidered CoylCushion.   I figure I'll use that more for around the same price as I would have paid for the sleeve. I've gotten spoiled with the WedgePad and going hands free on holding the iPad; I want the same kind of setup for the Kindle, but it's so darn tiny, I need it raised up a bit higher. The CoylCushion seemed like a good option, especially for reading in bed.

Pictures, of course, when everything arrives!


----------



## Neo

*Victoria*, I'm so glad the Touch has grown on you (just like it did for me )! And you will LOVE your CoyCushion - I know I love mine, and can't even remember how I read at home without it before I had it, lol. I even got a really big one for my cookbooks, and it's just great 

Oh, and the CoylCushion size I like best with my Touch is the #3 I think, the one she calls original - just perfect!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

We talked about the convertible dresses on this board months ago. I cleaned out my spare room today and found the ones I had ordered on a deal website. They are much too long for me (I'm only 5' tall). They've never been worn. They are polyester, one red and one black. They are up for grabs if anyone wants them. They are both XL.


----------



## corkyb

Neo, what skin are you offering?  I might be interested in skinning my Touch.


----------



## Neo

*Paula*, this is the skin I got - in matte:


----------



## ellesu

Does anyone have the Square Trade code to share? I have several warranties with them but haven't received the email yet - unless I've overlooked it with alllllll the "special offer" Black Friday emails in my inbox.


----------



## hudsonam

*candyisdandy*, I wish I needed it!  It's just so silly for me to have it now. It does seem to get pretty hot on the outside. I hope it works out well for you!

*Neo*, thanks for the site and oil rec. I might have to try that, as I'm terrible at leaving my skin alone too. The argan oil seems to be doing a nice job, but I haven't used the maracuja oil since that one smelly experience. I suppose I should give it a fair shot too.

So I need some advice from my shopping buddies. I am really trying to stay on smackdown, but the Dansko clogs I've wanted since last year are on sale again, and I'm trying to decide if I should bite the bullet and get them. I also ordered some things a month ago from Ann Taylor Loft, including a pair of denim leggings and a pair of black leggings that have the zip fly and pockets, unlike the plain black leggings I already have from there. Should I return one of those leggings and get the shoes? The shoes are more, but I'm trying to be strict with myself.  Here are the shoes:









...and here are the leggings...


















I got the leggings on sale and they no longer have my size, which is what happened last year when I wanted to get them towards the end of the season and they never came back in stock. What should I do?!


----------



## Neo

*Hudsonam*, I say keep the leggings (you will be wearing those all the time this winter, they a just so classical simple that you can wear them anywhere and with everything - you will regret sending them back!!!), and get the clogs: you've seriously wanted them for long enough, AND they are on sale - so its not like you are splurging on a full priced impulse buy!

I know, I'm not much help, am I?


----------



## hudsonam

*Neo*, how did I know someone would tell me to keep both?


----------



## Jane917

Those clogs are dang cute! Where are they on sale. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## hudsonam

...aaaaaand the clogs are ordered. I'm so easy. 

*Jane*, 6pm.com - Here's the direct link (they're half price! And I ordered them last year and loved them, but had also ordered boots and couldn't keep both, but I have loved them ever since!)

http://www.6pm.com/dansko-marcelle-patent-red-marbled-patent-leather

They are SO cute in that deep, shiny red.

PS - and rub it in that you have the Fire, why don't ya.


----------



## Neo

Yay *Hudsonam*! I think you made a very reasonable decision!!!


----------



## Neo

Yay!!! My Mia 2 shipped, and according to tracking, I should get it on Tuesday, which means that I'll be able to use it Wednesday evening (after the 24hours first charge, sigh...)


----------



## VictoriaP

ellesu said:


> Does anyone have the Square Trade code to share? I have several warranties with them but haven't received the email yet - unless I've overlooked it with alllllll the "special offer" Black Friday emails in my inbox.


Sent you one in PM. 

*Neo*--I ended up going with the #4 CoylCushion instead of the #3. I wanted to be able to prop the Touch horizontally (complete with light) when reading on my side in bed. I also saw that people were able to use the 4 with the iPad...and figured again that might be a nice support for in bed use. Hopefully I've made the right choice.


----------



## Neo

We all knew I was hopeless... But here we go again! So, I've resisted the Kindle DX for the past 4 days, only to just now order myself some jewelry from Etsy, for almost the same amount of money ... Guess there is no DX in my future after all .

I'm seeing the jewelry as my present to myself for my 2 year anniversary of quitting smoking (the actual birthday is Tuesday) 

And am I the only one shopping this weekend or what?? Come on ladies!!!!!!!!! 

*Victoria*, the #4 will be great!!! I only use my Kindle vertically, so that's why it made more sense for me to get the smaller one (plus I have the #5 too for my cookbooks, so I figured I wanted 2 really different sizes!). I did have a #4 briefly, but gave it to a friend of mine who just loved it and now uses it for both her K3 and iPad, and is very happy with it (my iPad never leaves its WedgePad, so that wasn't a consideration for me). The difference between #3 and #4 wasn't that great, to be honest, but I liked the #3's proportions better - probably only because that was the first CoylCushion I ever got, and got used to it this way . I just know you will love yours and wonder how you ever lived without it once you get it!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, we need to see this jewelry.

I've been putting up my Christmas decorations but we did go out to purchase hubby a pea coat.


----------



## Neo

SN, they are just bangles and a couple of pairs of earrings, but I think I'm in love with that shop, and will be back for more sooner rather than later!

The shop is this one:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/FruitionJewelry?ref=seller_info

I got the Rose Gold Filled bangles (set of 3), and the silver Bud Bangles (also set of 3)

















And then, because I couldn't decide between the small and the large silver Wishbone earrings, I got both (I love the large ones, but figure the small will be perfect for everyday, especially in the winter, when wearing big scarves and stuff)

















I also really like her gold hoops earrings, and bet I will get those (but probably in silver!) at some point 










The seller was a pleasure to work with, super fast and responsive: she is making my bangles smaller to accommodate my small wrists, and sent me pics of all the items I was interested in, worn, like I had requested, within 24 hours!!! I'm very excited, and can't wait to get them


----------



## VictoriaP

*jaw drops*

That last set of hoops are gorgeous, *Neo*! Eeeeeek. Do not need any more jewelry. No no no...


----------



## ellesu

*Victoria,* Thank you! I PMed you a "thanks" but my computer hiccup-ed and I'm not sure it went through.

*Neo,* I think I saw that the Kindle DX will be offered tomorrow at a reduced price on Amazon's Cyber Monday deals. At least I "think" that's where I saw it.... Love the jewelry headed your way!

*hudsonam* those leggings are super cute! I wish I could get my behind in something like that.


----------



## hudsonam

*ellesu*, the key is to cover the behind with something very long over top. 

*Neo*, love that jewelry! I was going to recommend another seller I've purchased from, who also had pretty wishbone earrings, but I'm not seeing her on etsy anymore. But this is a friend of my sister-in-law and her stuff is great too:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/sallycavallarodesign?ref=seller_info

ETA: Here is the other shop, but it looks like she's been closed for a while - http://www.etsy.com/shop/NalaGirlinspired


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ohhhhhh, Neo!!!  Those are gorgeous!  I love it all.  Congratulations on quitting smoking.  That is so hard and a nice prezzie every year is well deserved.


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Ellesu*!!!! I seriously can't wait to get my hands in those bangles, LOL. please don't tell me the DX will be even cheaper tomorrow than it is today!!!!! I guess I will have to check - at less than $200 I just know I'll cave 

*Victoria*, I know!!!! They are actually pretty reasonable, price wise, and they may be my Xmas present to myself in a few weeks . The reason I went with the wishbone earrings for now, is that I have a management issue with hoop earrings ...

Thank you *Hudsonam*! And thank you for the recommendation - off to check out her shop, even though I know I shouldn't!!!!!

Thank you *SN*! Sometimes I still can't believe myself that I actually did manage to quit - and I know this one will be a lifelong battle. Most of the time I'm really ok now, but every so often, the cravings do come back. I guess I will always be a smoker who doesn't


----------



## hudsonam

Oh, and congrats on quitting smoking *Neo*!


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, congratulations to you too on quitting smoking! You not having any cravings anymore gives me hope - but then my Dad quit 30 years or so ago, and he still has them . Oh well, I just decided I'd rather be like you  

I'm so glad you are still liking the Chantecaille best - it is a lovely foundation, and I wish it had worked out better for me. Maybe it will be worth another try if/when my skin is back to normal for a while... Amazing how it takes five minutes for skin to get messed up, and months for it to get back to normal 

I think you DESERVE the KT at this point! I mean, you already skipped the K3, and you will just love the pearl e-ink screen. Plus, think of all the people you will make happy when they get gorgeous notepads as gifts 

And thank you on the jewelry! I blame it all on the new etsy app I discovered/installed on my iPad, and then well, I had to try it out and take a look around ...


----------



## VictoriaP

Sorry, *Cobbie*. Um...would it help if I said that also coming from the K2, the Touch is simply an amazing device with way better contrast (even better than the font hack provided), and my only real complaint is the whole bathtub issue?

What, that didn't help? 

I get not wanting to do the whole "clothes" routine over again though, I really do.

A small funny: I had had the Touch on my Amazon wish list, so before I bought it last weekend, I double checked with my husband to make sure he wasn't planning on buying it. Today, I was updating my Wish List, and noticed it was gone. Uh oh..he didn't order it. But my in laws may have...

So I figure on tomorrow's agenda, I need to call Amazon and make sure that if it was ordered as a gift (and not that I just clicked on it from there myself, or that they marked it as purchased automatically when I bought mine), I can return it even if I don't receive it within the thirty day window from date of purchase. And if so, that perhaps I can use that credit to cover the upgrade from Special Offers. LOL


----------



## Ruby296

You ladies have been busy shopping this weekend!
*Neo*, I use 4-5 drops of maracuja oil twice a day & it seems like it lasts forever. I would guess 2 oz. would last you at least 2-3 months if not more. I was going to suggest the Container Store too for dropper bottles but I'm glad you found some on Amazon. Health food stores have them too. I love the jewelry you chose! I have used Camellia oil in the past too. I got mine from Garden of Wisdom, which is a great site. I can't remember which one I used but I think it's the same one you mentioned. I do recall liking it very much, but I had several oils I was rotating so I never ordered more. Do you know the brand of the GWP sample you got? I'm so curious!
*Hudsoam*, *Neo* gave you good advice  Glad you got the Dansko's & definitely keep those leggings! They look very comfortable & stylish. When I find jeans, pants, etc that fit me well I buy extras b/c I will most likely not be able to find them again next season. 
*Candyisdandy*, I have both Orofluido products. I use the elixir (just a couple drops in palm & rub together, run through damp hair) & then a couple pumps of spray on dried/flat ironed hair. I have pretty long hair now & it makes it so soft & shiny. I bought the elixir from Amazon but it came w/3 little glass vials for travel or to give to friends. I think the price was about the same as what you linked to. Bought my spray from HauteLook for $10-huge bargain!!

Congrats to all those that quit smoking! You deserve presents & then some for that huge accomplishment


----------



## hudsonam

Clogs and leggings, two things I didn't think I'd ever have in my wardrobe after the 70's - 80's. 

So, this maracuja oil... No one else is put off by the smell? I tried it again last night but it really makes me gag! :-( Maybe I'm using way too much?


----------



## Jane917

You put maracuja oil on your face? I use it on my hair. I believe it is the same oil used by Moroccan Oil. I have been using a different oil for my face a couple of times/week from Natural Bliss. I also like the hair butter from Natural Bliss that goes on after my hair is dry.


----------



## Someone Nameless

iPhone owners deal alert -

I have been looking at the Mophie case for iPhones. I saw someone that someone had. It's a juice pack case to extend your battery. The guy paid $70 for his and it was really neat.

Zulily has it on sale right now for $14.99!!! I just ordered two (one for a friend). They also have their iPad 2 cases on sale.

If you are not a member and want to join or check out the deal, here is an invite: (Supposedly as a member, I get a little credit if you join with my link. I've never done it so I don't know.)

http://www.zulily.com/invite/sdavis1429

**** too late. They appear to be sold out! That didn't last long.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Somebody take away my credit card.  I got hooked by both the josie maran and tarte cyber monday sales.  Between that and last weeks orders from Korres, badger balm, sephora, lancome, brambleberry soap supplies, amazon, and gentanicals I'm going to keep ups, fedex, and  usps busy this week.


----------



## Neo

Hmm, my Oberon arrived this morning (at 6:00 AM) at the USPS office that is on my block. What do you think are the chances that it's delivered today and that I get it by tonight??


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> I use Maracuja oil on my face and Orofluido oil on my hair. *Hudsonam*, the Maracuja oil does indeed have an unpleasant smell but it goes away very quickly. I'm sorry it affects you the way it does. My 8 oz, Organic Passion Fruit Oil bottle (maracuja oil) from Mynaturalbliss came with a toggle top and I am able to pour by drops. I used three drops this morning, applied them to my face, then, since I was using it as a treatment, not pre-foundation moisturizer, I used three drops more. It softens and smoothes my skin releasing some of those pesky bits of flakes. I've yet to use it as a foundation moisturizer which I'll try soon.
> 
> *Jane*, which oil do you use on your face?


I use the Passion Fruit oil on my hair (maracuja oil)....just a dab, and the serum (for mature skin) on my face. I am not very happy with the squirt pump that came with the serum....it does not work well. I may send them an e-mail and ask them to replace it. I have also been using the hair butter on my hair. It does not add any hold, but gives a very soft shine.


----------



## Ruby296

I also use maracuja oil on my face. I only use 3-5 drops and the scent disappears quickly. how many drops are you using *Hudsonam*? I wonder if you got a rancid bottle? Mine smells "earthy" but I don't find it gag worthy. Maybe you should contact the seller and see if they'll replace it.


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks everyone. I use the bottle that it came in from Natural Bliss, and I use one squirt, but I don't know how many drops that is equal to. It's about a pea sized drop, or a bit more? It might just be that I'm using too much. I'll try to dial it down a little and see if that helps.


----------



## Neo

I got my Oberon  !!!! Yum, smells so good, just feels right, all is well and y Touch is even better tonight than it was this morning   

And I also got my Shu brow pencil!!! That was fast! I can't wait to try it tomorrow morning - th ecolor actually looks about right, phew! Any particular advice on how to use it, or just do the regular thing I like I would use any other brow pencil??

And tomorrow I'm getting my Mia 2  . This week is seriously starting to feel like Xmas  !!!

Oh, and my It Cosmetic order shipped today too! Did I mention that I was finally off smackdown? LOL


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> I got my Oberon !!!! Yum, smells so good, just feels right, all is well and y Touch is even better tonight than it was this morning
> 
> And I also got my Shu brow pencil!!! That was fast! I can't wait to try it tomorrow morning - th ecolor actually looks about right, phew! Any particular advice on how to use it, or just do the regular thing I like I would use any other brow pencil??
> 
> And tomorrow I'm getting my Mia 2 . This week is seriously starting to feel like Xmas !!!
> 
> Oh, and my It Cosmetic order shipped today too! Did I mention that I was finally off smackdown? LOL


Yay for the new Oberon!! Pics please  Wow, your Shu pencil arrived in record time! Which shade did you order? I just use it like any other pencil. It reacts w/the oils on your skin/brows. It's got a pretty hard tip so it's not creamy like some but I find that's what helps make it look so natural. I really hope you like it.


----------



## monkeyluis

I jus bought this to hold 2 iPads, kindle fire & kindle touch.

http://www.tombihn.com/page/001/PROD/200/TB0810

Plus there is room to spare for other things.


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Ruby* - I know, that was way faster than I ever expected on the Shu!!! I got the 03 Brown (I'm dark blond), and I'm really looking forward to seeing how it turns out tomorrow - natural is good 

I promise pics of my Oberon tomorrow, still getting used to it . Funny, it's the same one I had before, but I'm getting all refamiliarized with it 

Oooh, that's a very nice messenger *monkeyluis*, thank you for sharing with us! Please come back and tell us all about it and how you like it when you get it . And welcome to the thread


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, get that Touch already!!!!! You know resistance is futile, so I say the faster you cave, the longer you get to enjoy your new toy 

I used my Shu this morning, and this is definitely HG material!!!!! I'm already wondering what I'll do with the It Cosmetic eyebrow pencil that is coming my way ... The finish of the Shu is simply amazing and so super natural, I wouldn't be able to tell I have crayon on if I didn't know! I felt the color was maybe a tad too warm for me, and so I immediately ordered the SealBrown from the Shu website. Then I got to work, and I got all these compliments on how my eyebrows look amazing, and I should never use crayon again, and my "natural" color is so much better anyway... LOL

So I'll see what I'll do with the Seal Brown when I get it - maybe it's ok to have both and go with my mood?


----------



## Jen

You ladies have been busy while I've been out! I made the mistake (or maybe it was smart) of being out of town until late on Cyber Monday! I did manage to order a few things....though they weren't on sale! My best friend has these boots and when I saw her in them I drooled all over her, then ordered them! I hate flash sites, I can never get the link maker to work! I got them in black. The fur is SO soft, and I love that you can wear them 3 ways! And, especially consisdering it's Soft Surroundings, $75 isn't all that bad!

http://www.softsurroundings.com/P/Sherpa_Convertible_Boot/

AND, I've wanted this throw for years, twice before I've finally decided I wanted it and they were sold out both times. So, since I was paying for shipping anyway I got this in chocolate  It's not cheap, but I'm a throw addict and hope this is the HG of all throws! It looks like it is!!

http://www.softsurroundings.com/P/Paris_Faux_Fur_Throw/

I guess I'm off smackdown too   !! I just need to be a little more frugal about how I spend money! (Yeah right )

Of COURSE now I'm curious about this Shu pencil.....  (NO! Bad girl!) Luckily I guess it seems hard to find.

*Neo* I'm so glad you love your Oberon! I can't wait for pictures - I've seen that one, but I'm curious about how it looks on the touch! I went to the Container Store yesterday and got some dropper bottles, I'm glad I went in person because I may have ordered the 1 oz, and the 1/2 oz is definitely the way to go. I did see those cobalt bottles, they're so pretty!! I got boring amber colored ones, but they'll work! I did get a 1 oz for my Orofluido, but a few of the 1/2 oz for my facial oils. My apricot oil is out for delivery today! My sheets aren't going to be delivered until thursday though  - like I haven't had to learn enough patience with those stupid things! They better be awesome!!! 
And yes, it's totally okay to have both to suit your moods 

*Cobbie*, seriously - resistance IS futile - just get the Touch 

SPEAKING of pictures.....I'll take the ones tonight of both my sleeve and makeup drawer, promise!!


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, those boots are really cool, and that throw is just O-M-G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You had to give us the link, didn't you?? And I just got a new throw, as we know - which by the way I totally love: it's light, but yet has a substantial enough weight, cool but warm (I know, weird, but it's the way it is), and just SUPER soft. But still I am tempted by yours, and terribly so at that (thank goodness they don't offer it in dark grey, or else it would already be on its way to me ).

I'm so glad you are confirming that 1/2oz drop bottles were the way to go! I kind of figured, looking at other bottles I have (not drop bottles though), but it's always so difficult when buying online!

Oh, and the Shu pencils are not hard to find at all, especially not the 03 Brown, which I think will be absolutely perfect for you 

http://www.shuuemura-usa.com/_us/_en/makeup/brows/hard-formula.htm

And yes, it's pricey, but it's also seriously the longest pencil I've ever seen! And seeing how hard it is, it still looked brand new after using it this morning (for comparison, I had to sharpen my Chanel eyebrow pencil 2 to 3 times a week). I'll report back on how often I have to sharpen the Shu, but I don't think it will be so often...

Oh, and I only took advantage of Cyber Monday to buy 2 long sleeve t-shirts (one black, one white), else, I guess I was already all shopped out, lol

Can't wait to see your pics tonight, *Jen*!!!!!!!


----------



## hudsonam

Darn you ladies with the eyebrow pencil! I'm perfectly happy with my Smashbox Brow Tech To Go, but there could always be something better, right? 

*Monkeyluis*, they have great bags. I love the one you got!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Just popping in to say that if you haven't tried the Sonia Kashuk's Crayon Lipsticks, you should. They are awesome and got 5 star reviews at Makeupalley. I got the Rosey Nude but they are by no means nude. The deposit a lot of pigment on your lips. They are long lasting and followed by a bit of lip gloss, I love them. I'll go back for another color or two.










I got the Passion Flower Oil and while I am put off by the smell - does it smell like tar?  I don't know but it's not pleasant - it does fade quickly and OMG!!! My skin loves it. All of the little dry patchy areas are gone after 2 days and my skin is softer. It seems to unclog my pores too. When I put it on my face, I also use a little extra and rub it into my hands. They are softer as well.


----------



## VictoriaP

Hey *Cobbie*--my new DecalGirl skin for the _*TOUCH*_ shipped today as well! 

(just order it...you know you want to...!)


----------



## VictoriaP

*throws curse at Cobbie's K2--"Die, you inferior device!"*

Do let me know if that works.  


In all seriousness:  I had stopped reading on the K2, preferring the iPad for the larger screen, better contrast, and lack of buttons on those days when the inflammation attacks my hands. The Touch takes care of two of those three things marvelously. I do miss the larger screen--hence the DX temptation last week--but because I don't have any eye issues, I can always use the iPad for those books that just kinda require it.

I just need to decide what to do with my K2 now though. It's an old friend; it's been on a number of trips, including to Ireland, been through happy times and hospital crises, and it still runs just fine. I'm having a hard time letting go of it though. I might sell off the sandy vintage Noreve & the Klear Kase for it first, I don't know.


----------



## Jen

*Victoria*, I had the same issue with my K1. I paid so much for it, and it was the first one, I just couldn't bring myself to give it away or sell it at such a fraction of what I paid for it. Luckily for my husband, he broke his K1 a few weeks ago and he got my old one. He's perfectly happy with it, so I won't push him to spend money on a new one ! He does laugh at my kindle obsession (not to mention many, many others.....) but he has his own so we leave each other alone!

ANYWAY! Pictures, as promised! I realized I really couldn't take a picture as good as he did on Etsy, but here it is anyway. It's the yummiest leather, I just love it. My husband is obsessed with it, and might get a new kindle just so he can get one ! Sleeve pictures are huge so you can see the detail. I don't know why they look kind of fuzzy! Oh well!



















And here is my makeup drawer, my 2/3 of it anyway. I keep my brushes in a roll under the sink with my makeup mirror.










And here is the left section's 3 drawers. I stack them in order of how I use them, so I just pull #1 out to do the base, etc. I just love this set up!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I've been buying everything in sight, or so it seems! The purchases this week for ME:

Sleeve for my Kindle Touch (aka Marian) and a case for my Kindle Fire (aka Prometheus).

New set of Spalena sheets from Ruval Linens (which are scheduled to be here tomorrow)...thanks for the tip, Jen! The queen size sheets are $95, but shipping is $13.95. Still cheaper than the Comphy. I hope they are as good. The Spalena were sold by Costco a couple of years ago and they got RAVE reviews. 

6 pairs of pantyhose from Catherines.

Season 1-4 of Mad Men. 

Burlesque on DVD

Feist's new CD "Metals"

A "lazy" spoon and ladle set by Rachael Ray

Oh, and my new dress pants from Catherines came in! Alas the jeans were too big, but I've already got a smaller size on order. 

I also got ALL my Christmas shopping done on  Black Friday...all online of course!

I got the okay from the doc today to transition out of my "boot" into a regular shoe.

My folks and my sister are coming to visit this weekend. I can hardly wait!

If there are no takers for the convertible dresses, I'll take them to Goodwill this weekend.


----------



## skyblue

I *NEED* a review of the Spalena sheets! Hubby asked me why I haven't purchased new sheets yet. I am waiting for the reviews!


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I'm so happy you think the Shu is HG too! I think you can use either one, or even mix them if the mood strikes you  I've read several reviews that said this pencil lasts for years b/c it's so hard. Requires very infrequent sharpening too. I'm getting a backup next time they have a sale.

*Cobbie*, how do you like the Shu?

*Jen*, that throw is the fluffiest, cuddliest thing I've ever seen! Love the boots too  Thanks for the great pics! Your sleeve is gorgeous & your makeup drawer is so nicely organized!

*SN*, pretty lip pencils! I'll look when I'm at Target tomorrow! Sorry you're not thrilled w/maracuja's scent either but it sounds like the payoff is well worth it 

*Hudsonam*, get the Shu!! I don't think you'll be disappointed but if you were I'm sure you could sell it here easily. Especially if you get Stone Grey 

*H2M*, wow, you have been shopping up a storm! Congrats on finishing your Christmas shopping. I'm almost done, but have alot of baking still ahead of me. Oh and teachers' gifts....I tend to struggle w/them every year.


----------



## corkyb

Where does one purchase the shu?  Oh, never mind, I see Neo has already taken care of enabling us all with a link.  

Cobbie, BUY THE TOUCH!  LISTEN TO CORKY.

H2M:  What covers did you buy?  I need to buy a cover for my Touch.

Jen, I wish I was half that organized.  I'd hate to show you all my vanity.


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> LOL Nope it's still kicking. But never fear....I have a KT, an Oberon, and a skin coming. It might have been the ST sale that put me over the edge.  Everybody happy now?
> 
> Like you, I don't know if I'll be able to get rid of my K2. And all those skins!!!!! And covers!!!!! Maybe I'l keep it for home and use my KT for out and about. Who am I kidding, once I get my hands on the Touch I'll probably not want to use my poor K2 baby any more.


LOLOLOL--knew you couldn't resist for long. But you're a braver woman than I...I made sure I was going to like the thing before I started dressing mine! I'm antsy as heck waiting for the DG skin to show up. The silver color is pretty, but it's got that slightly boring, generic, naked Kindle look to it. And I do miss my Jessica Rabbit screensavers, so hopefully someone hacks the silly thing soon.

No interesting purchases today; bought a suit sized garment bag, the closet storage type, so I have a place to safely store my Steampunk costume from the convention a month or so back. Oh, and an audiobook. I really need to get a move on and get my Xmas shopping over with!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie.......BUT THE TOUCH!!!  You don't need to try it on first.  Just order it and it will be in your hot little hands tomorrow or the next day and you will be in LOVE.


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, thank you so much for the pics! Your sleeve is stunning, and yes, like everybody else here, I wish I could hold it and pet it . I LOVE the way you have organized your make-up - so logical and just totally intuitive!!!

*Cobbie*, YAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! Which Oberon did you pick?


----------



## mlewis78

I just wondered if anyone here uses a ghd hair styling iron. This is what my stylist uses on me. List price is $225, but Amazon discounts it (through another seller but fulfills the order) and the price fluctuates (currently $132.17). If I had more time in the morning to use it, I'd buy it, but I usually leave my apartment with wet hair. Salons also sell them (at list price).

http://www.amazon.com/00217-Professional-Original-Styler-Inch/dp/B003FTSB6S/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1XCPMU5G1CISE&colid=3NIAC6VUO14OB


----------



## VictoriaP

Man, I'll be glad when my Coyl Cushion gets here. The iPad/WedgePad combo has spoiled me in that I rarely have to hold the iPad while in use. The Touch is light, don't get me wrong, but on days like today when everything hurts, just gripping it is uncomfortable. And Peeramid pillows don't balance well on bent raised knees. LOL

I've been using a stylus to turn the pages on the Touch since last night because it was a bit more comfortable. I'd gotten a batch of three for hubby's iPad, as he actually likes writing with them, so I stole one of his. Couldn't immediately find it this morning and decided I might as well buy my own...



...in colors I know he will never ever ever pick up.  Figured the four pack wasn't a bad idea as I'm the type who forever misplaces pens, and these will be no different, I'm sure. The batch we have already is just like them, in black, red, and a bright turquoise blue. We've been pretty pleased with them so far with the iDevices (good in cold weather while wearing gloves) and I can say they work well on the Touch too.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cobbie said:


> *Corky*, it should be here Friday. I'm excited.
> 
> *Victoria*, I figured that if everyone loved it then so would I.
> 
> I started a list of everyone here who bought one then decided it would be easier to ask who is still resisting. So who hasn't yet caved?


I haven't bought one because I don't really like reading on touchscreen devices, but I did buy a K4 and love it.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *Corky*, it should be here Friday. I'm excited.
> 
> *Victoria*, I figured that if everyone loved it then so would I.
> 
> I started a list of everyone here who bought one then decided it would be easier to ask who is still resisting. So who hasn't yet caved?


*MOI*! I guess I'm the last hold out reading on an old school Kindle2! .

Review and photos upon arrival, *Ms Cobbie!*


----------



## Jen

I love how pretty much all of you cave just as easy as I do! Congratulations *Cobbie* !!

*SN*, I forgot to mention but thanks for posting about those Sonia Kashuk pencils - I've always been a lip pencil person so I'll check those out the next time I'm at Target - which sadly, is often! I just love that place.

I got my boots today - which surprised me because I never even got a shipping notice! Anyway, I'm completely in love with them. I knew I would be since I've seen them and tried them on in person, but they're just soooooo soft and comfortable. Luckily they have enough foot room for me to slip in an air foam insole - the cheap kind are my absolute favorite. They wear down after awhile, but they're so cheap I just replace them! I don't like the formed or gel ones, I don't find them comfortable. Anyway, I'm super excited about them! Unfortunately my throw won't ship until December 12th, oh well! Sounds like they may be running out again, apparently they sell out every year! So if you're considering, just order it  - and I'll report back how much I love it too!!

My Spalena sheets arrive tomorrow, of course it's the one day this week I have an after work function, so they won't get washed and used until friday night. Normally I do laundry on sundays, but I can certainly make an exception for the sheets I've waited 4 months for! Well, they're not exactly what I've been waiting for, hopefully they live up to the Comphy samples I fell in love with!! Don't worry *skyblue*, I will for sure be reporting back with a full review!

And I also have to mention that my skin is getting better every single day using the maracuja oil, and I'm going to try the apricot oil tonight too. Thanks yet again to I think the original poster of the miracle oil, *H2M*! I'm going to order a big bottle and a half a dozen sample bottles to pass out to all my friends!! *Neo*, no new Cameilla oil yet? We're all curious!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Does the apricot oil smell better than the maracuja oil?  As much as I don't care for the smell, I can hardly wait to use it every night.


----------



## Jen

I just went and did a smell comparison - it's for sure much less offensive than the maracuja. It still smells a little, but at least just smelling the bottle it definitely doesn't have as bold of an "earthy" smell. I don't love it either but I usually just don't breathe through my nose while applying it and for the next minute or two  !! Now, I know *Addie* loves the apricot oil, but I haven't used it yet so I can't offer a complete comparison other than smell! I decided to wait until this weekend to try it in case my skin has a freak reaction to it. Especially with a function tomorrow night!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I just got home from work and mycamella oil was waiting.  It came in a glass bottle with 3 different lids... A screw cap, a dropper style and a pump style. It has a slight scent but much less offensive than the burnt coffee and rotten nut smell of the maracuja.  They also sent a good sized bar of soap as a gift/sample.


----------



## Neo

Oh *Cobbie*, you will have to post pictures of that Oberon - its one of the new designs, and I don't think I've seen real life pics of that one yet! And I love the Oberon red - truth be told, I think that was my main temptation with the DX: I could have justified getting the red Sky Dragon to go with it  

Tonight, I came home to my dropper bottles waiting for me - super fast shipping, unfortunately wrong size as they sent the 2oz instead of 0.5oz... Sigh... Communications with the 3rd party seller initiated...

I also just received my Camellia Oil, funny that you should ask, *Jen* . But, hmm, well, I kind of have a date on Saturday evening, and I think I really like that guy, and if all goes well (fingers crossed), my skin just may be completely clear by then (that's not counting the marks left from my face's encounter with a 25lb dumbbell this morning... Sigh again...), so I think I will wait until next week to give the new oil a try . But I will definitely report back as soon as I do try it - I really hope it's the same thing as the AP oil I'm using right now.

*Cmg*, did you get yours? Nevermind, just saw that you did, lol! Nice on all the different lids! My bottle just had its dropper lid on - but that's fine by me. I also got a Lavender soap bar (it will make a nice little gift for someone) 

Nice styluses, *Victoria*! I already had them in my cart (the red/black/blue pack), when I realized that I really don't need them, lol. You will love your CoylCushion, and don't worry: you will have it much faster than you think, Alice is amazingly quick!!!

*Skyblue*, just get your Touch already


----------



## VictoriaP

*Neo*, I honestly thought I didn't need a stylus either. I had one of the sponge tip type when I first bought the iPad, and never used it. It was actually my MIL who got me started with one in late summer; they're useful for those games that require a bit of tapping, and for hitting on just the right link in a page full of them (think the KB home page, for example) without having to enlarge the screen. These rubber tipped one's work better than the sponge tips did too. And as it turns out, they've been a big help with the phone in the cold, rather than having to take my gloves off to reply to a text.

I dug out a big ol' roll-shaped beanbag pillow thing this afternoon and started using it with both the Kindle and iPad in the same fashion as a Coyl Cushion--it worked reasonably well, though it's bigger than what's really needed. Alice sent me a mail this afternoon, and my cushion will be sent out tomorrow, so no worries.

Oh yeah, and *skyblue*? Get the Touch already!


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> But, hmm, well, I kind of have a date on Saturday evening, and I think I really like that guy, and if all goes well (fingers crossed), my skin just may be completely clear by then (that's not counting the marks left from my face's encounter with a 25lb dumbbell this morning...


Yay, Neo, we want a full report!

You guys are really making me think CoylCushion! However, I haven't even made a decision yet about what case I will buy for my Fire!


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, you have much more restraint than I do. I tried the Shu w/in 5 minutes of it's arrival!! Looking forward to your review soon  And, like *SN*, I am also still reading on my K2 and DX. I love the touch screen of my iPhone, but I want to get the 4s soon so no new Kindle for me at this time.


----------



## Neo

Fine *Victoria*, I'm sold: just ordered the 3 pack . Of course, if I had ordered them immediately earlier today, I would have gotten them Friday instead of Monday now . Thank goodness I remember that I don't really need them and so can wait a couple of days longer 

LOL *Jane* 

*Ruby*, you and me both, on the Shu! I do wonder when my BrownSeal will ship though - it's been 2 days since I placed my order, and still no shipping notice from Shu


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, Shu just had their cyber Monday sale so they probably got slammed w/alot of orders. I ordered mine during a sale too & it took a couple days before I got shipping notice. I think it was 5-6 days from order date to arrival. But it was well worth the wait!! I am really looking forward to hearing your thoughts on Seal Brown as I almost ordered that one.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> Yay, Neo, we want a full report!
> 
> You guys are really making me think CoylCushion! However, I haven't even made a decision yet about what case I will buy for my Fire!


*pshaw* *Jane*, I haven't even bought a case. I just added a little padding to a travel pouch and blew my case money on the embroidered Coyl Cushion instead.  (For the record, I went with the purple swirl ultrasuede with the "dark and stormy night" embroidery...I'm sure Alice will post a pic in her thread when she sends it, she usually does. Or I will when it arrives. I've been on a rich plummy purple kick lately.)

I know you have to have a few BorsaBella K sleeves, the Fire will fit in one of those for now... 

*Neo*--I'll be interested to see what you think. They're also useful for getting the cursor into the right spot in things like these posts. (I don't generally type on the iPad with one, fingers are faster for that, but they're good for maneuvering around.) They've also got one from the same manufacturer that has a refillable ballpoint plus the stylus, and that I think would be useful for my purse.


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> *pshaw* *Jane*, I haven't even bought a case. I just added a little padding to a travel pouch and blew my case money on the embroidered Coyl Cushion instead.  (For the record, I went with the purple swirl ultrasuede with the "dark and stormy night" embroidery...I'm sure Alice will post a pic in her thread when she sends it, she usually does. Or I will when it arrives. I've been on a rich plummy purple kick lately.)
> 
> I know you have to have a few BorsaBella K sleeves, the Fire will fit in one of those for now...


*VP*, yes I have a couple of Borsa Bella sleeves, and the original one I got for my K2 is now the traveling sleeve for my Fire. My K3 is in a JavoEdge case. I really want a case for the Fire. JavoEdge told me they will have the Poppy Fire cases out in a couple of weeks. I have the yellow poppy for my K3, and orange poppy for my iPad.

I am interested in seeing your CoylCushion. You are really stepping out with purple!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, I haven't been using my Retin-A for a few nights.  With the colder weather, my face was getting dry patches because I use the strongest strength Retin-A.  I've been just using the maracuja oil for the last few nights and I love how my face feels.

I may add the Retin A back soon.  I guess what I'll do is put it on first and let it soak in a while and then come back with the oil on top of that later.  I'm not really sure how we should do it.


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, you mean this one?? 

http://www.amazon.com/shu-uemura-Eyebrow-Pencil-Grey/dp/B00021BJ7K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322763046&sr=8-1


----------



## corkyb

Can someone show me the link for the Marajuca oil?
Thanks


----------



## Jen

corkyb said:


> Can someone show me the link for the Marajuca oil?
> Thanks


www.mynaturalbliss.com - it's the passion fruit oil, aka maracuja!



Neo said:


> *Cobbie*, you mean this one??
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/shu-uemura-Eyebrow-Pencil-Grey/dp/B00021BJ7K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322763046&sr=8-1


You're terrible!!! I'm still so interested in it, but I just hate things that need to be sharpened!! I don't know what my deal is!


----------



## skyblue

I've been using a Dior brow pencil, but I'm almost out.  I will look up the Shu! 

I am staying strong resisting the KT!  I may just get a new skin for my K2.  The cost of the Touch isn't the issue as we all know!  It's all the accessories!


----------



## Neo

LOL *Jen*! But don't go for that one! Having seen you, and knowing your coloring, you DEFINITELY want the Brown 03 . It would be just perfect for you!!!! As for sharpening, really not relevant here: I have been using it all week now, still looking new... Will let you know when I need to sharpen it for the first time, but it may take a while, so don't hold your breath, lol


----------



## Jen

Oh for sure!  Grey would look pretty ridiculous on me!  I'd definitely go for the brown.  I'm kind of stuck on my Mac one though, it's made specifically for redheads so it has just a slight redness to it!!  The brown would probably be fine, and after everyone's reviews........ 
If I get this I will have FOUR things for my eyebrows!  Seriously, that's just ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Neo

Well, the Brown 03 really has quite a bit of warmth to it, which is why I would say you should go for that specific one - and trust me, if you get it, you may have 4 eyebrow things, but you will ever only use one... 

Watch this for swatches (she applies quite heavily I think):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhdlqhzksZ4


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to share the following link with you ladies:

http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/oils.html

It's kind of nice, because when you go to the various samplers they propose for different skin types, it gives you a pretty good idea of what type of oils would be suitable, as you can play with the drop down menu, and it only gives you the choices available for that particular skin type.

It also made me happy, as Camellia oil is listed for both sensitive and breakout prone skins


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, dang it.  I will probably order from that site now!  . ...but thank you.  That is very helpful.  Smack down is way overrated.


----------



## Addie

Okay. I broke down and bought the Shu eyebrow pencil in Seal Brown.  *sigh* I think I should just stop buying backups of things because you ladies make it so I never use them.
I was going to get the Stone Grey, but they didn't have it available. And Shu currently has free shipping. And I do love free shipping.

I also wanted to mention that I received my brush and concealer from It Cosmetics yesterday. When I swatched it on my arm, I was sure it was not my colour. And when I first applied it under my eyes, I was sure it was all wrong. And then something happened. The colour somehow changed? I have no idea, but this concealer is awesome. I have dark, brown under eye circles (yay, genetics!), so I need a good concealer. I was really liking my Amazing Cosmetics Amazing Concealer because it's such a thin formula with intense pigmentation, but the It Cosmetics one works better for me. It doesn't oxidize on me, and I don't have to constantly check to see if it's creased under my eyes. It creased while it was still settling, but it was when I was still applying makeup. So I easily corrected it, and it hasn't creased since. So thank you Neo and Julip!
Regarding the brush, I haven't tried it yet. I actually received the wrong one. I purchased the one with the flat concealer brush on one end and the pinpoint concealer on the other. I got the one with the flat concealer brush on one end and a fluffy brush on the other. Which is really odd since they don't even show that one for sale. I haven't decided if I'm going to return it and ask for the correct one or not. I kind of like having a fluffy travel brush with me, so we'll see.

Have any of you ladies received your It Cosmetics order yet?

So I went out today to volunteer and decided I should probably stop by Sephora and Ulta.  At Sephora, I just picked up an OPI nail polish in New Years Red-Solution (berry red).
At Ulta I picked up one of Essie's LE nail polishes in Bobbing for Baubles (beautiful dark blue-grey), a couple of Butter London nail polishes in Dark Knight (black base with multi-coloured glitter--I've been obsessing over swatches for a while now) and Tart with a Heart (a lighter glittery polish, somewhat hard for me to describe), a Tweezerman lash separator and a small size of Macadamia Oil Nourishing Leave-In Cream to try.

By the way, I saw that Ulta carries some Badger Balm products! I didn't pick any up this time, but I thought I'd mention it to those who have an Ulta close to them.

*Neo*, okay, this Camellia Oil sounds very interesting. I'm interested as well to hear how the one you recently bought compares to the one you've been using.
How are you liking your new Mia?
Okay, the jewelry you bought is BEAUTIFUL! I'm in love with the rose gold bangles.
And Happy Anniversary for quitting smoking!
Yay for getting your Oberon!
Ooh. A date with a guy you like? How fun! Fingers crossed it goes wonderfully!

*Cobbie*, I'm not sure if stiff trays are typical for train cases since this is my first one. Mine feel pretty stiff as well. I hope they loosen over time.
I finally received it late Monday, and at first, I was pretty disappointed. I see what you mean about the shallow shelves. Thankfully, the more I play with it, the more I like it. It's a keeper for me.
I'm glad you like the case overall! And I'm glad the colour is lovely in person as well.
Congratulations on quitting smoking for you as well!
Sorry to hear your online makeup colour choices aren't working out very well. I rarely buy without a colour match because I know I would never pick correctly.
Yay for getting a KT! That was some intense enabling I was reading there. 

*Victoria*, nice review for the Touch! The button on the bottom is irritating for me as well.
Glad to hear you're keeping the Touch! I look forward to seeing your CoylCushion!

*Jen*, yay for finally getting some sheets sent to you! I'm looking forward to hearing how you like them.
I'm so happy to hear you love the Dermalogica! I'm still loving mine. I've been using it every day and just love the results.
I'm surprised to hear it's less intense than the AmorePacific since the Dermalogica has those little pieces in it. But I guess since it's only suggested to use once or twice a week, the AP would be more intense.
And yay for ordering your LY brushes! I'm eager to hear reviews and see pictures of everything!
Okay, those convertible boots are adorable! And they look so comfortable.
Wow. That throw looks incredibly soft and luxurious. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it.
I hope you love the AKO as much as I do! It is cheap, so if it doesn't work out as a facial oil, you could always use it in your cooking or add a bit to your shampoo.
That sleeve is lovely! It looks so soft. I would be petting it non-stop.
Loved your makeup drawer pictures! I recognized quite a few items.  That's a fantastic way of organizing. Oh, if I only had drawers in my bathroom &#8230;

*Hudsonam*, love those shoes and leggings! Glad to hear you decided to keep both. 

*H2M*, nice shopping! I still have quite a bit of Christmas shopping to do. How nice that you managed to get it all taken care of!

I did not participate in the Black Friday extravaganza. I was working all day (well, traveling a good portion of it). I'm just happy there wasn't a ton of traffic!

So I made one more purchase from Sephora. I finally broke down and bought the Jack Black Intense Therapy Lip Balm. I got the one with four. I keep reading amazing reviews about it.
Also, I bought the L'Occitane mini set for hands. I love the one giant one I have, but it's way too big to stuff in my purse. Plus, the variety interested me.
 
Oh, and just to irritate me, Sephora sent me an email for $20 off with a $50 purchase good from 12/1-12/3. And I was just there. *sigh* I already know what I'm going to buy.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Accessories    I don't want to even think of those.


....and I can't wait to see your photos so I can live vicariously through you!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Addie, I love the L'Occitane Shea butter hand cream. I need to run out and pick up a couple of those mini sets.


----------



## Jane917

You guys have me so curious to use the passion fruit oil (maracuja) on my face. I am going to try it tonight. Do you put a regular night time moisturizer over it? If I go missing from this thread tomorrow, it will be because my face slipped off my pillow tonight!


----------



## Addie

Luvmy4brats said:


> Addie, I love the L'Occitane Shea butter hand cream. I need to run out and pick up a couple of those mini sets.


Yes! I love how it doesn't leave that greasy feeling on your hands. I believe you were the one who originally opened my eyes to the world of L'Occitane. So thank you! (Off topic, but also thanks for mentioning the Philosophy Cinnamon Buns 3-In-1 Bath & Shower Gel way back when. I lovelovelove it!)
There have been several times I'm out working or running errands and my hands and elbows feel terribly dry, so it'll be nice to have a small one in my bag. 
I also love the one for feet. I adore the rosemary scent.
When I shake hands with someone, they'll often comment how soft my hands are. I thank laziness and L'Occitane for that! 



Jane917 said:


> You guys have me so curious to use the passion fruit oil (maracuja) on my face. I am going to try it tonight. Do you put a regular night time moisturizer over it? If I go missing from this thread tomorrow, it will be because my face slipped off my pillow tonight!



I don't, but I rarely put on night moisturiser.

So I forgot to mention, I also finally bought the Milani Liquif'Eye Eye Liner Pencils in black, silver and gold. Wow! I haven't tried them on my eyes yet, but I swatched them on my hand; I'm amazed at how easily they just glide on the skin. And the pigmentation is fantastic! Also, I had to remove them with a makeup remover because they did not want to budge. If they apply on my eyes well, I think I might like them better than the Urban Decay ones, which will annoy me a bit since they're 1/3 the price and I bought that giant UD Anniversary set a while back. UD is a lot stronger in one category: colour selection. Also, the UD Perversion eyeliner is still my favourite. But other than that, the Milani ones are outstanding!
I think you mentioned those, *Ruby*. Thank you!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Oh I love the foot stuff too. I have the foot scrub and the lotion. Back when I was waitressing, I'd come home from work and hubs would rub my feet for me and put it on. It was something I really looked forward to on the drive home. 

The cinnamon buns is still my favorite Philosophy scent. I've tried so many different ones, but I always have a bottle of that one in my shower.


----------



## Addie

What a nice husband!
Ugh. I know what you mean about needing a foot rub after a day of waitressing. When I used to do that, I always wanted a drink afterwards as well. 
The Cinnamon Buns and Caramel Apple are my favourites.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I LOVE the nap blankets! We each have one and also have a king size.. We have the original ones which are quite a bit softer than the current ones (but not as soft as the Luxe)... I think they changed them a couple of years ago and the quality slipped a bit, but then they introduced the Luxe version and it's all nice a fluffy. They are the best blankets ever. 

I am not ashamed to admit I sleep with a blankie...


----------



## luvmy4brats

We do the same thing. There are usually 2 or 3 "blankies" on the bed... Somehow I usually wind up with both of them by morning, but at night we each have one.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, I'm so glad to hear you love the Shu pencil! The black on the Shu site is really Stone Grey, but I think it's OOS right now.

*Addie*, I've read great reviews on the Jack Black lip balms so I'll be interested to hear your thoughts too! I keep meaning to try them when I'm in Sephora (which isn't often) but I keep forgetting  And while I'd love to accept credit for the Milani Liquif'Eyes liners, it must go to *H2M*! There's a great blog called My Womens Stuff www.mywomenstuff.com Paris B is a gorgeous Malaysian woman who reviews all kinds of beauty (mostly high end) products & some fashion too. Anyway, she's got a great review of the Shu hard brow pencils. She says there is very little difference between the Seal brown & Stone Grey. Swatches are difficult due to the nature of the formula not working very well on just bare skin.


----------



## skyblue

We have a similar chocolate blanket that I purchased on Amazon. It is super soft and cozy! 

Forgot to add: did anyone else get the _$20 gift card_ from Sephora? Just in time for my birthday! Hey, *SN*! How's my birthday twin?


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, I love that blanket in pink! It's so cute. I have a pink blanket of my own I carry all over the house , but it's definitely not as soft as yours looks.

*Ruby*, my lips have just become so ridiculously dry (and none of my current balms are having a lasting effect), so I decided it was the perfect time to try. Thank you for the link! I found the posts you were referring to. I love that sword shape! I'm happy to hear there's little difference between the two colours. I'm excited to receive mine!

*H2M*, thank you for mentioning the Milani Liquif'Eyes liners! I can't wait to try them tomorrow.


----------



## mlewis78

I've been using Philosophy's Caramel Apple body wash for a few weeks.  It's my new favorite.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I got the 20 gift card too.  There is a trip to the store in my future!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I didn't get that Sephora deal but then again I think I'm the only one that doesn't have a Sephora close by.

*Skyblue*, I am already celebrating my birthday and I hope you are stretching your out too. I have been on the banquet circuit. We celebrated with lunch and trifle cake at work. Last night we went out to eat with my son and his wife. Today I'm supposed to go to lunch with a friend...and my birthday is not even here yet!!!

Good bye Smackdown....Let's see:

I sold my beloved original iPad plus I got a Christmas bonus at work and another bonus so I ordered myself an iPad 2 on Thursday before Good Friday. Then I missed my old iPad so much I went out and bought a Kindle Fire. I love it! I also bought the most gorgeous case for my iPad 2. I love it too. I got the Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Stash. I love it for my hazel green eyes. Now I need to try the Milani liner.

I know there's more but I've forgotten right now.

I need to buy gifts for my son, daughter-in-law and step-daughter for Christmas and last year I got such good ideas here - Tassie, the facial cleanser similar to the Mia that one of the shopping channels offered (my daughter-in-law has told me so many times how much she loves it and still uses it), those Ugg type slippers from Target, and I forget what else.

I need some good surprises for this year, especially stocking stuffer type things. My daughter-in-law also commented last night that she always loves my gifts so I'm counting on all of you to come through and help me!


----------



## Jen

Allright, allright! I'm convinced I need this shu pencil. Free shipping? Is this just at the $50? Maybe I'll look around at other things&#8230;&#8230;.

And oh boy, I'm loving that Garden of Wisdom website!! I really like the idea of using a few different oils - it's kind of like how when you make green smoothies (which I do every day) it's actually really bad to use the same vegetables every day, spinach especially can be toxic. So anyway, I like getting the mixture of greens in me, so I feel like it would be good to use a mixture of oils that have different minerals. That may make absolutely no sense, and maybe I just like to try new ones  !!

I got my Spalena sheets yesterday!!!! I got home after 9 so I literally just opened them and felt them - very soft!!!!!! I think I have it in my head that they're going to be different than the Comphy so we'll see. I'll wash them tonight and report back!

So I went to Target yesterday because I had some time to kill before an event, I ended up getting 3 of the Sonia Kashuk pencils, I like a variety in lip color - and there was only 1 of each color left! I got Rosey Nude, Nudey Nude&#8230;and I can't remember the third one. Since I got home so late they're still in the bag so I haven't used them yet! 
I also got these, I'm pretty excited about them. They're by Champion, I didn't even know they made shoes - but they're weather resistant and good up to -10 degrees, and they're actually kind of cute and SUPER comfortable! The wedge is sort of an illusion, the front is platformed a bit so the actual 'heel' is very small - I find that more comfortable than flats actually since it offers some support.



I'm actually really excited about this surprise Sephora gift card! I have been using the Hourglass again lately and have been really liking it again (who knows?!) and was bummed I didn't get one in my VIB order. I actually have another $15 one from that other account I set up to take advantage of the F&F sale twice, so I might use that one too on something else! I used the Korres primer today just in case I wanted more of that - I actually really LOVED how my makeup went on on top of it, it almost glided on - but I already have shine issues so it's not a keeper. I'm bummed about that. It's a heck of a lot cheaper too  !

*NEO*! I can't believe I forgot to comment on the date tomorrow night!!!! We demand details  !!!! I'm so excited for you!! AND, congrats on your two year quitting smoking anniversary!! Mine is in 19 days! I SHOULD call my LY brushes my present to myself&#8230;&#8230;..or these boots, or the throw I bought, or the shu pencil I'm going to order&#8230;&#8230;.. 

*Addie*, I LOVE L'Occitane lotion! I bought the huge hand lotion on my VIB order, I think it's the best hand lotion I've ever used. I do need a couple more of the smaller ones for my purse, etc - maybe that's what I'll get with my other gift card! I was also surprised that the Dermalogica is less intense, but I think it's more of a surface dead skin remover where the Amore Pacific does more than that. I don't know!

*Jane*, I use straight maracuja oil on my face both morning and night! But you can mix it, I've done that too. You'll have to experiment to see what you like best, but I'm still amazed and how every day my skin just keeps improving! The flakes around my nose are almost completely gone!

*Cobbie*, I love the Nap products! I have the travel pillow, it's so soft. I've almost bought a throw a few times in Brookstone! NO MORE throws for me! Hopefully this one from Soft Surroundings will be so fantastic I won't be tempted with any others! Though I'm completely with you on several blankets - and pillows for me too! I actually have always had a separate sheet AND blanket! I toss and turn and tend to steal blankets, so it's best 

HAPPY Birthday *Skyblue* and *SN*!!!!!!!! Good haul, congrats on your iPad 2 and Fire, that's so fun!

Woah. Longest post ever. Sorry!


----------



## Andra

I've managed to avoid the makeup enabling, so I've been looking for other things. Our counselor has a Salt Lamp in her office and I've been wanting one to put in my cube at work. So I broke down and picked one out at Amazon and it arrived this week. I opted for a basket lamp that is filled with Himalayan Natural Crystal Salt Chunks. I have it on my desk at work and I really like it. I'm not sure that I believe all the hype about the health benefits or stuff, but it's pretty


----------



## Jane917

I was brave and put the passion fruit oil (maracuja) on my face last night. I was surprised I did not slip off my pillow when sleeping. I like the feel of my face today, but I will have to reserve judgement until after I use it a few days and observe what my daily makeup does. I did not put it on my face this morning, but just slapped on my moisturizer and foundation. I have a haircut this morning, so morning facial routine was minimal.


----------



## Jen

Shu pencil ordered  !  I finally saw the free shipping on any order and that's what sold me.  For $23 and free shipping, I have to try this HG pencil!!!!!  You guys plus that youtube video sold me!


----------



## Jen

Yaaaaaaaay *Cobbie*!!! I'm so happy you love it! I knew you would. Great deal on the blanket!!

Much to my surprise I got my LY brushes today!!!!! I'm so excited, they're beautiful of course! I'm so happy I'll get to wash them this weekend with the rest and use them Monday!! The eyeshadow pallete is smaller than I pictured, but the colors are beautiful, matte and very me - I can't wait to play with that too.

Spalena sheets in the dryer!


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, the sword shape is great, but I'm really happy w/the results w/the standard tip. I can't imagine it being even better!

*SN*, Happy early Birthday! Trifle cake...yum! My sister made one at Thanksgiving and it's so delicious.

*Jen*, love those boots! -10 is an awesome temperature range. I was just in Target yesterday but I'll look for them next trip. And the Sonia K pencils...Yay on the Shu pencil-join the club!! Congrats on your new LY brushes too 

*Jane917*, glad you're doing well w/the maracuja so far. It's the only moisturizer I'm using and I continue to love it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Can't wait to hear the Spalena sheet review.

I learned something today.  I went to lunch with a friend and while visiting at her house I saw a glass container of 'pink stuff' and inquired about it.  Her husband is a doctor and a patient makes him some lotion.  She said that he really likes it, especially when he is working in the unit at the hospital and washing his hands a lot.

After trying it, I googled online and while at Walgreen's getting the eye pencils I picked up the stuff.

It is made from Baby Lotion, Vitamin E cream and Vaseline.  One place I saw said to buy it all at Family Dollar and use a 16 oz thing of lotion and vitamin E cream to 4 oz. of Vaseline.  I didn't want to make that much so I just tried to guess my proportions and make a smaller amount.  It is light pink similar to baby lotion but thicker.  She said as it gets older it gets thicker.  It gave a nice protective coating to my hands and I noticed immediately how it helped my cuticles.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I recently tried these on at Target and considered them but resisted. They were pretty cute.


----------



## Ruby296

*SN*, that pink stuff sounds amazing! Did you get the ingredients at Walgreens? What ratios did you end up using? I might try this too. My hands are so dry in the winter.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I bought baby lotion and Vitamin E cream at Walgreens.  I had some Vaseline.  I didn't want to make that much until I tried it for a while so I just tried to use equal parts of the lotion and Vitamin E cream with only 1/4 as much Vaseline.  I really don't think you can really mess it up.  I'll try it for a while but my hands feel good.

If I decide I like it, this would make good gifts if I could get the stuff for less at Family Dollar.  The Vitamin E cream was a little pricey.

You can google "lotion made with baby lotion and vaseline" and check it out.


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> I bought baby lotion and Vitamin E cream at Walgreens. I had some Vaseline. I didn't want to make that much until I tried it for a while so I just tried to use equal parts of the lotion and Vitamin E cream with only 1/4 as much Vaseline. I really don't think you can really mess it up. I'll try it for a while but my hands feel good.
> 
> If I decide I like it, this would make good gifts if I could get the stuff for less at Family Dollar. The Vitamin E cream was a little pricey.
> 
> You can google "lotion made with baby lotion and vaseline" and check it out.


Thanks, SN!


----------



## Neo

Happy Friday everyone !!!!

I miss one evening, and look at all that happens!!!! I don't even know where to start, lol.

*Addie*: yay on your upcoming Shu eyebrow pencil, you are going to be blown away (trust me, up till now, the MAC lingering was my favorite too ...)! Just don't hold your breath: they are either super swamped, or super slow, but mine (that I ordered Monday evening) still hasn't shipped. It actually annoyed me so much that I called them, to ask if I could cancel my order and re-order, so I could at least benefit from the free shipping at this point... So they reimbursed me the shipping charges (which is cool), but I still don't know when it will ship, sigh... Oh, and I'm with Ruby: I would love to have the sword shape on my pencil, but I just can't imagine how it would make it even better, as it's pretty much perfect in my book 

Thank you on the jewelry! I became instantly obsessed with it the minute I saw those bangles . And as I actually received my goodies today, I can tell you that they even look better in person!!! Unfortunately, the bangles are too small for me (she made them smaller), but the seller is super sweet and letting me exchange them, so no worries (just a bit sad that I can't wear them tomorrow, but that's ok, I'm sure I'll get over it ).

I LOVE my new Mia 2, thank you do much for asking! I love the dark color, and the t-timer - its just so nice not to have to mentally count anymore while using it to change zones, lol. And I love the lower setting for morning use, or at least the idea of it, as truth be told, if I don't look at the light, I can't feel the difference between the 2 settings, and wouldn't know what I'm using 

I did try a drop of the new Camellia oil on the back of my hand (I had to!), and first impression is that it's a bit thicker than the one I'm using now, so I would probably use only 1-2 drops instead of 2-3 (which is fine by me ). Else, it has the same color and same light smell, so it does seem to be the same stuff. But I guess only usage will tell, and I will definitely report back once I get to properly try it for a few days.

Oh, and I got my Sephora coupon too!!!! What are you getting with it? I also have an idea of what I want, but either I need to get 2 of it, or I need other ideas, lol.

And I love the l'Occitane hand and feet lotions!!! Been using those for years now, and have never even been interested in trying anything else. But I only like the original scent one... Kind of boring, I know 

Thank you so much for your kind wishes for tomorrow - fingers crossed it all goes well. I'm actually super nervous and also a bit scarred, and that hasn't happened to me in a long long time. Weird. But nice too 

*Jen*, congratulations on your sheets!!!!!!!!! Finally!!!!!!! I really hope they are everything you hope them to be, and then some! After all this time, it would truly be the least!

And yayyyy on your Shu order - you will LOVE it 

I'm with you on the different oils to use! So much so, that I placed an order with My Natural Bliss, and got 2oz of passion fruit oil, 1oz of tamanu oil (seemed interesting for punctual or localized usage), and 2 samplers of their body oils: the cocoa candy (which seems to be the best adapted to my body skin) and the vanilla (which I suspect I will prefer smell-wise, and also that they said that it's super light, but it seems to be better adapted to maybe more mature skins). I'm not so sure about the body oils, as I really love my Lubriderm, but figured it wasn't much of a chance to take with their samplers 

I like the Gardens of Wisdom site too, but I hesitate ordering from them, just because their oils don't seem to be organic?? I've looked everywhere, but nowhere does it mention that they are, and with other alternatives available that do make this info available, I prefer to order elsewhere.... But I use GoW as a reference tool, as they have so much info available on so many different things!

Nice Target haul!!!!!! I wish we had one too here, but no such luck 

And I can't believe you already got your LY brushes!!!!! Sooo cool!!! I'm actually a bit envious, lol. Pics pleeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase 

*Cobbie*, I'm so glad you love your new KT! Isn't it adorable?? What skin do you have coming for it again? And have you re-skinned your K2 with the new skin already? Those blankies look sooooo soft and comfy!!!! And so cool that you got your pink one at half price (even better!!!). I just have to keep reminding myself that I really already have 2 throws (ok, one of which I'm not in love with, but still, I do love the other one ), which is more than one person alone needs!!!

*Jane*, I'm glad you liked the Maracuja oil on the face too - it comforts me in my order I just placed for it, lol

Happy birthday *Skyblue* and *SN*!!!!!!!!!

*SN*, I can't believe you resisted those boots, they are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have to go back and get them 

*Andra*, that lamp looks cool!!!!! And kind of funky and fun - I definitely will need to look into it 

Oh, and I received my Gelaskins today! They are both gorgeous, but.... I had planned to put on the Possessed one on first, to kind of have a change from the She who Dares I had on my L3 for a while, but looking at them, I just want to put the She who Dares back on . Problem is, if I do that, I'll never change again, sigh... So right now, I haven't put any on!

By the way, I had promised you pics of my Oberon, but there is an issue with my cover - no problem, as I contacted Oberon, and they came through with outstanding CS and are sending me a new cover, and a shipping label with it for me to return my current one only after I get its replacement. I have to say, it's the first time I contact Oberon - as it's the first time I have an issue with one of their covers - and I was simply blown away at how amazingly nice they were!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Someone Nameless said:


> I recently tried these on at Target and considered them but resisted. They were pretty cute.


Oh SN, those are cute for wet/ cold boots.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Does loccitane make an unscented hand cream?  I need a good hand cream for at night but can't have scents because they mess up my husband's sinuses even if he doesn't come to bed until a few hours after I use it.


----------



## ellesu

Ladies, just had to tell you that I ordered from Garden of Wisdom earlier this week - I had actually stopped by to tell you all how informative their web site is and found *Neo* had only just posted about them! ....Kind of scary how that happened.  Anyway, I ordered a GoW Basic Skin Care Kit and my mail person just delivered it! Super fast shipping! I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Jane917

*Neo*, the curious want to know where you are going on your date tomorrow night. We will be ready for a re-cap on Sunday, but for now we just want to live in your excitement.

Sorry the bangles did not work out and the vendor will take them back. I should send a note to her. I can never find bangles small enough.

I think I may have to stop by Target tomorrow and look at those SK lip crayons.

Personally, I found the Garden of Wisdom a little hard to navigate. I can't remember what I was looking for that I couldn't find.


----------



## corkyb

Marajuca ordered.  Check
sephora gift card spent -- check.  amore specific enzyme peel (is that the one you all are talking about here, the enzyme peel?  Also ordered two other things which at the moment escape my memory).  Have to wait for the big brown truck.  My little yorkie moos and moans when she hears the big brown truck come down the street.  She then cries when the driver goes across the street instead of here.  Now what else did I order?  I am so bad.  Tells you how much I needed it.
Shu pencil -- nope, couldn't decide on color without trying it on first.  Now what to do, what to do. Actually I think I want the gray pencil and it's out of stock.

Wondering if the Sephora gift card will work online and then in the store or if the store will deny it.  I used to do that with Chicos ALL the time.  I'd write down the code, go shop in the store and give them the coupon, come home and order the rest of my stuff online and use the coupon again.  I think after a few years of that they may have wised up.  But I seldom shop there anymore anyway.  It used to be the only place I bought clothes.  And lots of them too.

Love those boots Jen, but again, could never buy shoes without trying them on first.  Maybe sandals if I was feeling like taking a chance, but never boots....you guys are lucky you can do that.


----------



## Neo

*Paula*, I hear you on the trying before buying!!!!! I'm kind of the same, especially on make up, but Shu doesn't have any counter in the US - so you have to buy online or not at all, as there is simply no way to try . However, I understand that their CS people are really knowledgeable and very good at advising over the phone, so it may be worth a phone call?

As for shoe orders, Zappos has definitely changed my mind on that - so easy with free shipping and returns, and if it doesn't fit and I call for another size, they will send the new size free of charge even before I return the ones that don't fit. Talk about easy!

Nice going on your Sephora order, lol

*Ellesu*, please don't forget to come back and tell us all about everything you try from GoW!!!!!! They do get rave reviews on MakeUp Alley! And it's not scary, it's just that, well, you know what they say about great minds and all ... LOL


----------



## Neo

Oh, and She Who Dares is on my KT... It's gorgeous, but oddly enough, I think I liked my KT naked (gasp!)! Hmmm.... I guess I'll give it a few days, but this may finally be the right color Kindle for me to not need a skin


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> As for shoe orders, Zappos has definitely changed my mind on that - so easy with free shipping and returns, and if it doesn't fit and I call for another size, they will send the new size free of charge even before I return the ones that don't fit. Talk about easy!


Yay for Zappos! Once a box with 12 pairs of shoes arrived on my porch from Zappos. I thought DH was going to keel over. He just did not understand the concept of ordering shoes in a variety of sizes and colors to try on.

My favorite eye pencil comes from Mary Kay, but I usually use a brow powder from Alima Pure.

Good vibes being sent your way, Neo. Do you think you can sneak photos and post them to KB?


----------



## corkyb

Shu - check.  Brown HD pencil, sharpener, eye lash curler and wine lip gloss.  Can't stop at one thing.


----------



## corkyb

Oh Neo,, i just remembered, thanks to you, I ordered the L'Occitane set of purse sized moisturizers and some lip moisturizing set that you probably also recommended.    And then I just saw someone say someone said the brown and gray Shu are very similar so I went ahead and ordered the brown.  

Now, Cobbie, if I can just find a pink Nap blanket, I will be all set.  What is the difference between Luxe and not. Isn't the one you posted the Luxe?  Says it is.  Off to look in their catalog.  I suspect I am too late for pink anywhere though so chocolate it may be.  Speaking of chocolate, Jen, did you cancel the comphy sheets and get the other ones instead or did you get both?  I am about to order the pink set.  I no longer can get out of bed in the morning and I've decided I do LoVe the blue set and it's not really gray or green.


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> Good vibes being sent your way, Neo. Do you think you can sneak photos and post them to KB?


Thank you *Jane*, I totally appreciate it . I have huge doubt on the pictures though, lol. Although, it would be hilarious - I can just see myself trying to sneak taking pics on my way to the bathroom or something, LOL!

Yayyy *Paula*!!!! Which brown did you get though? The Brown 03 is quite q warmed toned one, and it's the SealBrown that is very similar to the grey. But I'm sure they are actually all lovely - which is why I ordered the SealBrown after having received the 03 Brown, even though I got only compliments how perfect it was for me 

Oh, and I just took the skin off my KT - I figured I'd rather take it off immediately and put it back on the paper backing it came on before it settles, like this I can save it for later, in case I get tired of the naked look...


----------



## ellesu

*Neo,* have fun tomorrow evening! And....just tell the guy there are a bunch of _well-accessorized_ ladies waiting to approve of him.  Re the Garden of Wisdom, I never thought about whether or not their oils are organic - I have so much to learn. It does say no parabens and no silicones - I don't even know what that means. I'm going to order some Marajuca oil from My Natural Bliss (and maybe a couple others). I'm new to oils so the GoW Sample Packs seemed a good way to start trying them out. They are nicely packaged with a detailed instruction sheet. Exactly what I need. 

Did I mention I ordered a duvet cover from Rue Val? Well, I was actually directed to Spalena Spa Sheets web site to place my order. I had ordered a bedskirt and shams from Comphy and wanted the matching duvet - but didn't want to pay $200! Spalena has duvet covers on clearance for $50.95 so I picked up one in brown. It arrived today and I've washed it, put my comforter in it and it's on my bed. It matches and feels the same as my Comphy sheets. I wish I had ordered a second one in Mountain Blue for a change up. I may go back and do that. *Jen,* did you order the Spalena sheets? If so, I really don't think there's any difference.

Ladies, I can't keep up - maybe because I'm too busy taking notes. So sad. But....happy birthday *Skyblue* and *SN,* congrats on the KTs and skins (I'm not even gonna look!), love the boots!, waiting on my Shu, and....I really like that Salt Lamp!


----------



## VictoriaP

So many cool new goodies...I've been too busy actually reading to keep up!

But *Neo*--a nekkid Kindle?!?!  What kind of well accessorized gal leaves her beloved Kindle NAKED?!

(Actually, I thought about it too, but nope. I put Haiku on today and wow, does the screen ever just pop! with the darker bezel now. I'm well pleased with that choice.)

It's been a horrible week for shipping and shipper issues around here though. I'm trying to practice some patience, I know it's that time of year, but grrr....

Besides the skin, my Octovo Solis did arrive today though and I love it (details in the Kindle accessories forum). And I'm hoping my CoylCushion makes it here tomorrow. Unfortunately, it's time to stop shopping for ME and get some Xmas presents taken care of pretty darn quick here. LOL

And *Neo*, have fun on that date! Can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## Ruby296

*Skyblue*, Happy Birthday to you too! I didn't mean to leave you out.... bows head in shame....

*Neo*, that's nice of Shu to reimburse your shipping fees. I hope you get ship notice soon. I have a feeling they're just swamped w/holiday orders. I feel so lucky I got the grey pencil before it went OOS.
Too bad your bracelets were too small, it's always a disappointment when stuff like that happens. And have a great time tomorrow night!

*Corky*, nice Shu haul! I hope you saw *Neo's* post about the brown being different from the Seal brown, which is supposed to be very similar to the grey.


----------



## corkyb

Skyblue, Happy Birthday.  (I already wished SN a happy birthday about three times.  And it hasn't even arrived yet!
Ruby, I ordered the seal brown.  I hope it's the right color.  The brown sounded too warm to me.  My brows are now warm at all.  Maybe they could use a little red though as my hair has reddish highlights.  Well, I may just have to go back and order another one.  My big problem with ordering online is that I almost NEVER return things online so I get stuck quite a bit with stuff that is just wrong and I don't use it.  At least if I've tried it in the store, I have an increased chance of getting it right.  
My Sephora order just shipped and the other thing I ordered was the Black Jack Lip Balm set.  Was it recommended here or did I just read rave reviews online as the best lip balm evah?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Addie bought the lipbalm set, but temptalia raves about it at least once a week.  It temptsme but I've bought so much lip stuff lately!


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for the Happy Birthday wishes from *Neo*, *Cobbie*, *Jen*, *Ruby *and *Corky*! I love our accessory camaraderie here. 

I am scouting winter boots. Unlike *Cobbie* and *SN*, I need to worry about snow! I'll let you know what I purchase.

I can't wait for the review of the *Spalena* sheets, *Jen*! I am sure you are still snuggled up in them....  Happy Belated Birthday to you, *Jen*! I see the KT was part of your birthday haul! Nice!!!

I am staying strong on the *KT*! (*cough* *Cobbie*!) My K2 rarely leaves home. I have the Kindle app on my iPhone, iPod and iPad, so I read on them on the go. I love my Venezia skin and Oberon cover. I may, however, update K2's skin. I tried to get my hubby to read on a Kindle. (Read: Pass him my K2, and purchase a KT for me! ) He reads boring business books or picks up books at sales. Ugh! I love the thought of accessorizing again! 

I'm researching a *DSLR* camera to replace my dinosaur, so I need to keep my focus! 

*Neo*! I am on the edge of my seat waiting to hear about your date! I hope you have a *FABULOUS* evening!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!  I've been celebrating for days and plan on stretching it out as long as possible.

I think some of you are already using the passion flower (maracuja) oil on your hair but I wanted to report my experience.  I waited until a Saturday to try it and boy and I glad I did.  I used the tiniest amount in my hands, rubbed it all around before lightly touching my face and hair.  I followed with the Orofluido shine spray just like I  normally do.  The Orofluido makes my hair dry so much faster.  Today, after drying for a while I realized that my hair was not wet, it was the maracuja oil.  It looked like someone dropped a grease bomb on my head.    When I tried to use my flat iron it was like frying bacon.   

I had to rewash my hair and I used clarifying shampoo followed by my normal Hana Shine Shield and Orofluido spray.  Everything is back to normal.

Dry curly hair may be able to handle it but not my straight hair!!!!


----------



## Jen

I didn't want to keep the birthday girl in suspense this morning , so I'm reporting in on the Spalena sheets!! I'm really glad to hear that you think they're the same as the Comphy *ellesu*, I just wasn't sure they were! It's hard to compare to a 1 inch square sample. I will honestly say they aren't quite what I expected, but I really like them. I was a bit taken aback at first at the weight, I'm used to the Pure Beech sateen which is very light and soft. Plus mine are 3 years old and get washed weekly, so they are very broken in! I would actually say they aren't as _soft_ as the Pure Beech, but they're _smoother_ if that makes sense. I don't want to say silky because that makes me think of satin and I hate satin sheets, but it's kind of silky! They are heavier also for sure, and maybe because they're new the flat sheet was a tad stiff in comparison. But overall, I really like them. I think over time when they break in more they'll be softer, and I think I'll really like the weight for winter. I also should say that I pretty much have only used jersey type sheets for years, so that is the texture I'm coming from. I have a pair of something crazy like 1200 thread count and I hate them, so compared to those these are the softest sheets ever! I'm really happy with the price too, anyone thinking of Comphy will have an easier time with the Spalena price!!

So, I know it's blasphemous around here, but I haven't skinned a kindle since my K1!!! I looooove the graphite DX, and never skinned it. I tend for very simple cases too, you saw my KT sleeve! My DX case is the moleskine black. I know.......but I like 'em naked  ! I haven't even been tempted to look at ones for the KT either, I like it just as it is! I am super curious about this CoylCushion though, what fabric are they? Obviously I'm texture picky  ! Does it sit on your lap? I tend to lay down propped up with pillows, and I actually have a round cushion I use to prop the kindle or iPad up a little higher. I'd love something that would sort of hold it for me too. i also wasn't sure of size, I want to use it for both my iPad (which I almost exclusively use horizontally) *and* my DX and KT!

*Neo*, I'm just so excited for your date tonight! Positive thoughts coming your way 
I guess the one thing NYC lacks is Target! I couldn't live without that place! I'm there at least once a week. I have trouble buying shoes without trying them on, with my feet issues I'm very picky about fit. I've had little luck with Zappos for that reason.

I used the apricot oil last night and the rest of my skin liked it, but I almost jumped when I looked in the mirror, the flakes were back around my nose with a vengence! So I think I'll use the maracuja around my nose still when I use that one. The rest of my skin really liked it though, so I'm keeping it in the rotation. I'm actually really sad that GoW is not organic, I was going to order a bunch of samples, the Cameilla, more Argan, and a few other things, I'm glad you mentioned that. Though some say 'pure', and it's for sure good they are paraben free. I'd just prefer to see that word organic in it too, just to be sure!

So, everyone loves this black jack lip stuff? I have a problem with collecting lip stuff.........

*skyblue*, be sure to check out the Canon Ti series, I have the T1i, I think they're on T3i now, but I'm seriously in love with it. By far the best camera I've ever owned.


----------



## skyblue

WE MADE IT TO PAGE *300*! Wowsers! 

Great review, *Jen*! Technically our birthday is tomorrow, but like *SN*, I like spreading it out! . I am gathering from your review that the Spalena sheets are keepers! I don't even know what the return policy is, but I like to have an exit strategy in place before I head in. 

The cameras I am eyeing are both Canons because I already own the lenses. I am torn between the T3i and the 60D, body only. We'll see how it all plays out. Hubby would choose the high end model, but I don't think I need it. We shall see. Thanks for letting me know how much you love yours!

No skin on your KT? Positively scandalous!   

Enjoy your sheets!


----------



## Jen

She told me I could return them if I wanted to, so there was an exit strategy!  It may have been because we had to switch from what I ordered, so double check that!!


----------



## corkyb

Jen, From your description, they don't sound the same as the Comphy.  But everyone is different I guess in how they interpret words like soft, heavy..  To me, I can't imagine anything softer than the Comphy and they are very light compared to my Egyptian Cotton sheets.  They are huge too, compared to my other sheets.  I wonder if I got a King size by mistake.  That's how big they are.  Bottom sheet is actually loose on my mattress which is about 21 inches.  I was afraid they would be too small and I'd have to use them in the guest room.  But, nope, they are on my bed and staying there.  Well, in between washes of course.


----------



## Jane917

First of all, *SN*, Happy Birthday! Sounds like you are getting lots of celebrating in.

I did my share of shopping today at Target. I so rarely get there because I am in town only on weekends. I got the Sonia Kashuk lip crayon in berry nude. So far I like it. Nice matte finish. While I was in the Sonia Kashuk aisle, a cosmetic bag caught my eye. My current bag, a Baggalini, is falling apart at the seams, so I was happy to find one that fit my requirements, but cost more than 1/2 what the Baggalini cost.

*SN*, I had to smile about your experience with the oil on your hair. Whether I decide to have a curly day or a straight day, I still like a bit of oil on my hair. My hair is not dry, damaged, or colored, but I use just a tiny bit on my hair, if at all. I also like the OI oil from the Davines line. Definately a lighter oil. Lately I have been using the oil on my face, as several have expected.

Have a happy weekend! I think we are tackling the tree today.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jen said:


> I am super curious about this CoylCushion though, what fabric are they? Obviously I'm texture picky  ! Does it sit on your lap? I tend to lay down propped up with pillows, and I actually have a round cushion I use to prop the kindle or iPad up a little higher. I'd love something that would sort of hold it for me too. i also wasn't sure of size, I want to use it for both my iPad (which I almost exclusively use horizontally) *and* my DX and KT!


*withholds comment on *Jen's* blasphemy regarding dressed Kindles*

You can use the CoylCushion on just about any surface, I'd imagine. I had it on the arm of the couch earlier, which put my device at almost eye level. The beans conform to whatever it rests on. It works very well for laps--my #4 raises the bottom edge of the iPad some 3 1/2 - 4" above my lap and holds it at an angle that's not at all bad for typing.(I'm using it for this post, actually, in landscape orientation.) I used it earlier to hold the Touch both horizontally and vertically for reading and it was quite comfortable.

The fabrics vary; you can choose from what she has in stock or even provide your own. I got the Super Suede...which is not ultra suede, but rather a slightly fuzzy fabric. It has a bit more grip to it than a regular cotton fabric would, but it also definitely has a synthetic hand-feel to it.

As for size, the #5 oversized is recommended for the iPad, but you might want to ask Alice directly about why. I'm finding the number 4 is just fine...but to be fair, I usually use mine uncased. I did try it with the Yoobao Slim I have, and it was fine with that as well, but with a thick case, perhaps the larger cushion is necessary. Also, apparently if you go with the version that has a base cushion & a removable cover, the pocket/shelf where the device sits is stiffer, so you might need to go up a size. The number 4 does feel a bit large for the Touch in either position, but I wouldn't want to go smaller with the iPad. I just munge the "shelf" around a bit until I have the Touch at the right height/angle.

*Cobbie*, I picked the K2 up this morning to check something on it for another forum, and was honestly startled by how light grey the text is in comparison to the Touch (and it's even hacked). All I could think was, "holy cow, and I read on that for years?!"

Last but not least:
A very happy birthday to *SN* and *skyblue*, hope you two both have a truly wonderful day (week/month/year)!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Cobbie,* which Agadir Argon Oil did you use on your face? The one for hair?

I would have to agree about those sheets, especially when I got to the word stiff. That is the last word I'd use to describe the Comphy sheets. I also wouldn't call mine heavy at all. I have some high thread count Egyptian cotton sheets that are REALLY heavy and I can hardly use them unless it's pretty cold.

I really wonder if they are similar.


----------



## ellesu

*Jen,* I probably wasn't clear about only having Comphy sheets, bedskirt and shams - I don't have Spalena sheets...yet. I didn't buy the Comphy duvet cover because of its price. I was checking Rue Val to see if maybe the duvet had _magically_ had a price reduction, and noticed I couldn't find it - dang! just checked and they're on Rue Val's site now - and on sale. I swear they weren't to be found when I looked earlier this week.  Anywho....while on Rue Val I found the link to Spalena's site and they had a duvet cover on clearance. I took a chance, ordered it, and it matches my Comphy bedskirt and shams beautifully - feels the same, too. Before ordering the Spalena duvet I poked around the net and found this site: http://www.sheetspot.com/ I only skimmed it but here are a couple of sentences from the article: "Spalena sheets are being phased out and replaced by the original company name of Comphy sheets that offer the same qualities of Spalena sheets. Spalena sheets are very luxurious, comfortable additions to your bedroom. They are made in China by Comphy Company, and then sold in the U.S. under the Spalena brand." It seems Spalena were made for Costco - we don't have a Costco in my town so I dunno. I also couldn't find a date for the above article.

I love my Comphy sheets - they are the softest sheets I've ever felt, and I know what you mean about silky. They are but they aren't. But...I'd also use the word _heavy_ - but, like silky, not really _heavy_. I'm not sure how to say it. I live in the deep, deep south - in the swamps actually, and I found myself wondering if I'd use them in the summer. But, then again, I sleep with a fan blowing *directly* on me and a foot and leg uncovered, if not my whole body uncovered. Except for jammies....  I know, TMI.


----------



## skyblue

Wow, now I am completely confused about the similarities and differences between Comphy and Spalena! **scratching head**. I am perplexed as to which to order..... 

Thanks for the birthday wishes, *Victoria*! I hope you are feeling well today! Are you still liking those styluses?

Is there that much difference between the Argan hair oil vs the Argan face oil?


----------



## ellesu

skyblue said:


> Wow, now I am completely confused about the similarities and differences between Comphy and Spalena! **scratching head**. I am perplexed as to which to order.....


*Skyblue,* I know what you mean. Even after _skimming_ the article I wonder if Comphy and Spalena are made to the same specs. That's what the article seemed to imply, but it may just be the way I read it - open to interpretation? Probably an email or a call to Rue Val would clear it up. I may do that - one of these days....


----------



## skyblue

If by chance you call, *ellesu*, let us know what they say! Glad it's not just me!


----------



## skyblue

Happy Birthday *SN*! Hope you have an awesome day!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I'm glad to hear that the maracuja oil and the Milani eyeliners are a hit! They are both products I feel very strongly about. 

I got the Spalena sheets and I have to say that I don't like them as well as the Comphy. They don't feel as luxurious to the touch and they don't drape as well as the Comphy sheets. When I spoke with the lady at Ru Val Linens, she said they would be only carrying the Spalina sheets going forward, and the only color they have left in the Comphy is the pink blush. If they would just reduce the price a LITTLE I'd pick up an extra set for my bed, since my first set is also pink blush. I was also put off by the fact that they would not honor the coupon code they sent me with my swatches because "the Spalena is already discounted". I find that suspicious at the very least. It also galls me to pay $13.99 for shipping when the shipping for the Comphy sheets was free.


----------



## corkyb

H2M, there are other places that are selling the Comphy sheets in different colors
Eliseu, what color duvet and bedskirt and shams did you get?  Was just looking at the Comphy duvet online.  My down comforters that button together to make one light or one heavy comphorter are old and pretty funky looking.  I wash them, but they are white and I never covered them.  And they are abotu 15 years old.  Time to cover them instead of using my flowered comforter.  I never liked the idea of a duvet because I think the down comforters would just slip around in them.  But it's time for something different in my bedroom anyway, which I dear is going to mean new valences if I get a Comphy duvet.  Oh dear, decisions, decisions.  Looking for anyone who has the Comphy duvet, what color and how you like it in general.

Oh and where the heck is Neo, hmmmmmmmm?  Shouldn't she have reported in this morning on her hot date last night?  Unless it was so hot......she's still on it.  Badabing!  LOL. I couldn't resist.


----------



## Neo

Hello ladies!

Just wanted to report back that I had a really good time last night, but nothing even remotely "hot" whatsoever happened . I think the boy is really nice, and while I do think he likes me, I'm not sure he likes me likes me, if you see what I mean. And it's definitely the wrong timing for him - he has a LOT going on... But then again, I think that there is no such thing as good or bad timing - if it's meant to be, it just happens. So maybe it's time to move on ...

Thank you so much to all for all your kind wishes though, it really touched me 

Oh, and *Victoria*, you will be happy to know that as of this morning, my KT isn't naked anymore, and She Who Dares is back on 

I can't wait to get feedback from you ladies who all ordered from GoW! I agree on the "organic" thing: most of my creams are certainly not organic, lol, but considering we are talking about oils, and there is an option to get them organic, I'd rather go that route. Especially considering how iffy my skin has been lately 

Oh, and you will all appreciate the irony: after having gone through great pains last night to have my makeup cover everything that needed covering up in the most natural way (trust me, it took a long long time), I woke up this morning to... Perfect skin!!!! Sigh... I mean, I'm happy, obviously, but still, sigh...

Those sheets seem horribly complicated: I'm staying out of this particular purchase!!!! 

As for the black jack lip stuff - very tempting, but I'm just not allowed any lip balm thingies anymore, lol. I do love the AP one I got during the Sephora F&F sale though 

I finally got my Shu shipping notice!!!! I wonder how much longer before I get it now?? Also, how long did it take MyNaturalBliss to ship out?


----------



## mlewis78

Just ordered two music CDs for my brother for Christmas, looked through my wishlist and decided to go for the ghd hair straightening iron I mentioned earlier. It's the one my hair stylist uses on me.










http://www.amazon.com/00217-Professional-Original-Styler-Inch/dp/B003FTSB6S/ref=sr_1_2?s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1323028987&sr=1-2


----------



## Neo

Nice one *mlewis*!!! I actually had my hair flat ironed for the first time in my life yesterday at the hairdresser's - I already have straight hair, so I never saw the point, by my hairdresser just decided to do it, and because she's really really good, I always let her do whatever she wants with my hair (I'm yet to be unhappy!) . Anyway, I really liked the results, and still do today. But I don't think I would have the patience to do it myself at home 

Now I'm just looking at Sephora and trying to decide how to use my VIP gift card


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Happy Birthday *SN*! Hope you have an awesome day!!


Thank you!

Getting older is not so bad except for a few things....like forgetting stuff.  Have I wished YOU a happy birthday? I can't remember but I hope your day was fabulous!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> Oh, and *Victoria*, you will be happy to know that as of this morning, my KT isn't naked anymore, and She Who Dares is back on


Good girl! I'm sure your Touch is happier properly accessorized. After all, _*we're*_ all happier that way, right? 

One note on the Touch itself: Purses I haven't used in two years or more are coming back out of the closet. The K2 didn't fit in them...but the Touch does!

Did a bunch of shopping today online, but alas, not for anything truly interesting. I did order a second #4 CoylCushion for the living room when I was ordering one for my best friend, and a couple of DecalGirl skins thanks to the Loyalty sale code they offered. The rest was just Xmas presents, and not even the kind to get excited over.

Oh, and my pretty pink and purple styluses didn't arrive on Friday, I'm still using hubby's. Apparently UPS ate the package and spit it back as "damaged, undeliverable". Amazon refunded it and I had to reorder, so now we're looking at Tuesday. Grrr.... But at least the one I have works pretty well. I've been sticking the Touch on the CoylCushion at night when I'm lying on my side, and keeping my hands beneath the covers, poking at it with the stylus to change pages. LOL The heights of laziness I can achieve during the winter! (Love love love the Octovo Solis too. Wish I'd caved and bought that when it first came out instead of suffering with a too heavy Mighty Bright or the ridiculous design of the Kandle as long as I did...)


----------



## Jen

Awwww *Neo*, I'm sorry it wasn't the hot date we were hoping for. Maybe it just isn't meant to be, but that's just a bummer!! You never know when the right guy will come along, it's usually when you least expect it, like me 

Happy _actual_ birthday *skyblue* and *SN*! I hope it was a great weekend of celebrations.

So has anyone heard of a company called Russel Organics? After our discussion on organic facial oils I did some research and this site popped up as one that is very high quality. I got 2 oz of Argan oil and 2 oz of Cameilla oil, which was a total of $50 with no tax and free shipping. I figure it's worth a shot!!

I also ordered a #5 CoylCushion! I got #74 super suede. I wanted the big one so I can use it with everything, including cookbooks like *Neo* said she used her for! At that price I may pick up another smaller one later. It was odd, there was no payment part, I take it she contacts me with the order? (ETA -contacted, and paid!)

I placed two Sephora orders, one with the $20 VIB - got the Hourglass primer, and the other $15 one I got the AmorePacific lip treatment (*Neo's* fault ) and some Boscia blotting papers. Took full advantage of those gift cards 

After night 2 on the sheets I do like them, but they just aren't as soft as the Pure Beech. I'm really dissapointed in the whole thing and wish I could have just gotten the Comphy like I ordered 
Oh well. Lesson learned!


----------



## ellesu

*corkyb,* I have the brown Comphy bedskirt and shams. I also just bought the Spalena brown duvet - it's a color match to the Comphy bedskirt and shams and has the same feel. I know what you mean about the comforter slipping around in the duvet, it will most likely happen in this duvet. I remember seeing somewhere some clips or something that would help keep the comforter from slipping around. Don't know it they work.

*H2M,* drat! that the Spalena sheets don't feel the same as the Comphy - for the price difference I was thinking about ordering. In another post I mentioned that, to me, the Comphy sheets felt _heavy_ - even though they aren't _heavy._  I think the word I was looking for was _dense,_ if that makes any sense. I'm comparing them to the bamboo sheets I've been using. The Comphy sheets don't wrinkle like my bamboo sheets do.

FWIW, just found this review for Comphy vs Spalena sheets (my mission at the moment, I guess).  This was a 2010 review and they mentioned recieving swatches right away. Ummmm, it's been weeks and I still haven't recieved mine.... Anywho, there does seem to be a difference.

"A customer service rep at ruvalonline.com was very clear about the difference between Spalena and Comphy. The Spalena sheets are made for Costco by Comphy and are of the same fabric but with plain hem. Also, when the raw fabric is processed, the best pieces are used for Comphy sheets and the Spalena line gets the fabric that's left. Also, the Comphy line has more color choices and more options of what you can order (just one sheet, or just pillow cases, shams, and other items.) I recommend going to ruvalonline.com . Excellent customer service and they send swatches right away. Very helpful for color choice. I have not received my sheets yet, I'll let you know what I think."


----------



## skyblue

*Pure beech*, *Spalena*, *Comphy*!_ OH MY_!!! I can't make a decision!   

*Cobbie*: Fingers in ears! Humming a silly tune! La la la! I didn't hear a thing about the KT!  

Thanks, *SN*!


----------



## Jen

My advice?  I've never felt the Comphy beyond the 1 inch square sample, obviously (  )- but at least head over to a Bed Bath & Beyond with a 20% off coupon and check out the Pure Beech.  They always have a pillow case or something so you can feel it.  Try the regular Pure Beech jersey and the sateen which is my favorite.  That way you'll know if you like that texture, and if you don't - if you can find Comphy go for it!  I do know that none of the retailers still have the King chocolate, or I would have bought them a long time ago!  They all get it from the same place, and if Ruval can't get it I can't imagine anyone else having them.  I'm a little irked at her for telling me it's the 'exact same material but $40 cheaper', because that's clearly not the case.  I do have to say that after another night on the Spalena they're really growing on me.  Yes, they're heavier than the Pure Beech.  If you've never had jersey type sheets they probably won't feel heavier though!!!  They feel lighter than those 1200 thread count sheets I have and don't like.  So my comparison might be different!!!  Anyway, each night I like them better, so really either way I don't think you can go wrong!  

Pssssst - I looooove my KT too   !!


----------



## skyblue

Great idea, *Jen*! I just want to purchase sheets and _LOVE_ them! LOL

The reviews on the Pure Beech say they run large. Have you had any trouble with sizing?

That KT must be AMAZING!!


----------



## Jen

Really?  No, not at all.  I have a Tempurpedic bed too, which is not that thick so I'd notice if they were too big.  They fit perfectly actually.  There is a little extra that I tuck under, but that's just on the sides to accomodate a thicker mattress.  It fits perfectly on the bed though.  I have to say I LOVE the Pure Beech sheets!  My mistake was going for something I thought must be better.....but really isn't   !  At least not for my own preferences!  Everyone is different, which is why there are so many kinds!  

Oh, and it IS!  You should just get it......


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, are yours the sateen or jersey Pure Beech sheets?


----------



## Jen

I've had both, and have the jersey on both of our guest beds, but I have had the sateen on my bed.  They're just a little bit softer, and I feel over time being washed every week stand up a bit better.  The regular jersey are pretty nice though too!!


----------



## VictoriaP

*psst...hey, *skyblue*...yes, it really is AMAZING, especially coming from a K2!*

OK the shipping gods clearly do not want me to have a pink or purple stylus. First order, the UPS machines killed. Second order, I checked this morning: USPS took it from Phoenix (same warehouse as the first one) to Jacksonville, FL..._diagonally across the country from its destination in WA._ It was originally slated for delivery tomorrow, so I suppose there's nothing to do but wait and see. If it doesn't arrive, at this rate maybe I'll just paint the one I stole from hubby! LOL


----------



## Jen

I can't believe I forgot to talk all about my beautiful LY brushes this morning!!!!! Let me just say that they are just by FAR the best brushes on earth! I just love them. The super blusher is absolutely PERFECT for applying blush, not that I'm surprised. The other brush I was using picked up too much and I always ended up either having to blow it off the tip or blend it on my face to tone it down. It's just perfect. So is the fan brush I originally placed the order for, it's huge!! Just what I wanted. And the eyeshadow brushes....just perfect. The tapered shadow is by far the best crease shadow brush I've ever used, and I've bought several! I also am seriously in love with the eyeshadow palette. I shouldn't fall _too_ in love with it, as with the shipping costs I won't be ordering another one, but it's just so lovely and has so many uses. I'll take some pictures when I remember to!!

And OH BOY OH BOY! My throw that wasn't supposed to be even shipping until next monday is out for delivery TODAY! It's such a cold rainy day, I can't wait to go home and snuggle up in it, turn on the fire (it's a gas one we just turn on, so great) and just read for a few hours with a pot of tea. Perfect rainy day evening 
Maybe I'll take pictures of my gorgeous throw and brushes to make you all run out and buy it all  

And VERY fast service from Russell Organics, my order that I placed last night shipped today. I'll be sure to report back on that too!


----------



## Someone Nameless

oooooooh, please do take pictures.  I can't wait to see.  I love my LY brushes too except that the LY34 has such a long handle, I hit the makeup mirror with it all the time.  What do you use the big fan brush for?


----------



## skyblue

Yes, *Jen*! Photos of _*EVERYTHING*_ please!!!


----------



## Addie

Happy Belated Birthday, *Skyblue* and *SN*!! I hope you ladies had an amazing day! Or week. 

*MLewis*, the Philosophy Caramel Apple is awesome! I find them a pain to eat, but I love the smell! The different Philosophy body wash smells make me so happy.
I've heard wonderful things about the ghd straightener. Looking forward to reading your thoughts on it!

*Jen*, congrats on your quitting smoking anniversary!
Yay for your Shu order! We're so weak. 
Wow! You got your LY order super fast! Yay for your brushes being amazing! What are you using the giant fan brush for? Which eyeshadow palette did you get? Yes! We love pictures!
Sorry to hear the apricot oil didn't work for the flakes around your nose! It's weird because the AKO seems heavier to me than the MO, but I recently started using the MO again (I'd been using the apricot kernel oil almost exclusively), and I agree that it does seem like the MO is better at moisturizing.
I'm alternating with both again, though, because I do really like the AKO and it smells less offensive. 
Nice Sephora purchases! I've been thinking about the Hourglass a bit more as well. I tried it again after not using it for quite a while and am liking it. But I'm also liking the Guerlain one. And I still need to give Laura Mercier's primer a try.
Sorry your sheets aren't as amazing as you'd hoped they'd be! But I'm glad they're growing on you!

*Andra*, I love that salt lamp! It's so pretty. I love the glow.

*Cobbie*, I'm so happy you're in love with your KT!
It's okay that the Agadir is only for hair and you use it for your face, right? I mean, it's all about whatever works best for you! 
I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the It Cosmetics concealer! Also, I'm wondering if your dual brush has a flat brush on one end and a small pointed brush on the other or if it's the flat brush on one and the fluffy brush on the other. I got the latter, which wasn't what I thought I was ordering (it's not the one in the picture online), but I think I'm going to keep it anyway.
Yay! Glad you got around to organizing your train case! The longer I've had it, the more I've liked mine. I also found some things I'd forgotten I'd purchased. Most importantly, I didn't realize I was using two of the same product. Somewhere along the way I must have opened my backup. 

*Ruby*, I'm happy that you and *Neo* don't think the sword shape could make it any better. I'm so excited to get mine. I still haven't received a shipping notice, which is probably a good thing. I need to hurry up and get through my MAC brow pencils!

*SN*, thanks for letting us know about the pink lotion! That seems simple enough for me to make. I've written down the ingredients and will definitely have to give it a try sometime. Right now I'm stocked with lotions, so I need to go through some of those first! 

*Neo*, I'm both excited and extremely saddened that the Shu eyebrow pencil is so much better than the MAC one. Maybe I'll just use the MAC one when I'm traveling since the Shu one is so long. I really have to stop buying backups of things.  
Glad to hear you were able to get free shipping from them.
Oh, that's good that the seller is letting you exchange the bangles!
Yay for loving your Mia 2!
I broke down and bought the Shiseido Benefiance eye cream with my gift card. I started using it again as a sample because my under eye area was becoming so dry from the weather, and I love it. I'm only using it at night, though, and my Bobbi Brown one during the day since it's lighter.
What did you decide to get with your gift card?
The L'Occitane original scent is lovely, so I can see why it's your favorite. I just wanted to try some different ones just because. You know how it is. 
I look forward to reading your thoughts on all your My Natural Bliss products!
Sorry to hear your date wasn't spectacular.  But we still think you're the best! 
Yay for perfect skin! Not the best timing, but whoo, perfect skin!

*Cmg*, I don't believe L'Occitane makes an unscented hand cream. I've also read great things about Ahava's hand cream, but that one, apparently, smells even more.
Hmm. Oh! Vanicream is supposed to be great for dry skin, and I've read that it doesn't have any added scents.

*Ellesu*, can't wait to read what you think about your GoW order!

*Paula*, yay for the maracuja, AP enzyme peel and Shu orders! We, of course, eventually want reviews!

*Victoria*, those little stylus pens are going to travel all over the country before they get to you! Hope you get them tomorrow!

Whew! I hope I didn't miss anything!

I tried the Milani liner, and it's awesome. I'm so impressed by the quality and the price. Milani's black eyeliner is darker than UD's Zero--though not as dark as UD's Perversion.
I'll still use my UD pencils, of course. I particularly love UD's Rockstar and Stray Dog.

I also used the maracuja oil as my moisturizer under makeup. And I actually really liked it! And that's slightly annoying to me because I bought a rather expensive moisturizer during the VIB sale. Oh, well. I'll just use it occasionally until it's gone. The good news is I won't have to buy it when it runs out!

Also, I got my Sephora order (not the $20 off one). It contained my L'Occitane travel lotions and my Jack Black Lip Balm set. I smelled all the L'Occitane lotions immediately, of course. One is a mini of the regular-sized one, but all the others are different scents. They smell lovely. I'm going to love using them. And I may give a couple away as little add ons to Christmas presents.
I also smelled all the Jack Black lip balms and they smell delicious. I just tried the Lemon & Chamomile one, which is not LE, and it smells like lemon cake. Yum!
I had to squeeze a bit at first to get it out of the tube, but I think that's because it's new and the weather is cold. I have a Shiseido lip balm that does the same thing.
I can't yet say how it moisturizes as I just put it on, but I'll follow up when I've used them for a bit.


----------



## Addie

Goodness. Every time I reply, it's like I'm writing a novel!


----------



## Jen

I hear you *Addie*! Every post is super long and I know I forget something each time. Oh well 

Okay, pictures!! (oops, kind of big, but I just don't feel like resizing them again ) 
My new brushes -










I actually use the fan brush at the very end, to brush off any excess powder, fallen eyeshadow or flecks from eye liner or mascara, and final blending.

The whole LY collection (with the beast in there as well)










(left to right the beast, LY07 super powder, LY34 foundation, LY20 super fan, LY06 super blusher, LY19 concealer, LY22, LY31, LY39, LY38B, LY12 and LY29 - that bottom part is the cover)

My new GORGEOUS throw - it's just as beautiful and soft as it looks. I loooooove it!!!!!










Here is a close up of the fur side and the fleece side, but both are super soft. I have a feeling I'll be using the fur side down though, it's just ridiculous how soft it is! I picture naps with this in my future, and I'm not even a nap person!










Okay, off to pull that throw over me and read and watch some monday night football! (I never did respond to you on that *Neo*, I can completely understand just not getting football!!! It's kind of a stupid sport but what can I say, I'm American  )


----------



## skyblue

Wow, *Jen*! I am _drooling_ over *EVERYTHING*! The brushes are divine and that throw is *DA* *BOMB*! I just wish I could reach in and touch it! . Enjoy all your cool stuff!!!


----------



## Neo

Oh wow Jen!!!!! I knew it would be the case but...I'm sooo envious!!!!!! LOL! Your LY brushes look simply luscious!!!!! And I just love that super blusher and super fan (I have to stop on the eye brushes, especially as I hardly ever wear eye shadow - although I had fun with my Chantecaille palette for the first time on Saturday )!!!! Still, thanks to your pics, I can see a LY order in my future, sigh... 

And that throw!!!!!!! It just looks positively luscious, yum!!!!! I would totally nap in it too 

*Addie*, thank you so much for your kind words - actually, thank you to *all* of you for your support and being so nice, you have no idea how touched I am and how much it means to me 

Anyway, back to the lighter stuff 

So *Addie*, I completely forgot, but I actually got my It Cosmetic order the same day you did, and I'm with you on the concealer: simply amazing!!!! And I found the same thing: it looked a tad of when I first applied it, and then, suddenly and magically, perfect match!!!! And super coverage,mwith such a minimal amount, I don't think I will need a back up anytime soon on this one . I also love the Bye Bye Lines eye primer that I think *SN* also got. I'm not sure how good of a primer it really is in term of eye shadow staying power as I haven't tried it with eye shadow, but it sure gets rid of those lines! Both on the upper, and lower lid, pretty cool . I sadly haven't even been tempted to try the eyebrow pencil ... I can't wait for you to get your Shu! BT I'm glad you aren't in a hurry: one week after placing my order, and 2 days after receiving my shipping notification, FedEx still only says "shipping notification received".... I know it will be worth the wait in the end, but I'm certainly not impressed with the way they process their orders, and will remember that no matter how good their products, it will never be worth paying for their shipping services 

I can't wait to hear more from you as you get to try all your lip balms, and so glad you are enjoying all he different scents of the l'Occitane hand creams! I also think that using your Sephora gift card on an amazing eye cream is perfectly reasonable 

Oh and I got the AP Moisture Bound Skin Energy Hydration Delivery System with my Sephora GC - I've wanted to try it for a while, and figured this was the opportunity . And to get to the $50, I simply threw in a Daily Brush Cleanser, and a pack of hair Elastics (I can always use those!) 

No, my real lust can only be fulfilled at SpaceNK... I'm obsessed with the Chantecaille perfume called Kalimantan, and there is nothing to it, I simply have to have it . I also really want one of the Chantecaille bronzers, and their black crayon (I have their dark grey one, and love love love it). And I need a new bottle of the grey Oribe shampoo. 

Oh, and *Skyblue*: the KT is simply and still fantastic


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for the birthday wishes, *Addie*!

*It Cosmetics* has caught my attention lately. I keep hearing marvelous things about it!

*Neo*: KT conspiracy ring leader! Or is it *Cobbie*? *Jen*? You gals are _good_ but I still haven't caved!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I used my giftcard to get the loccitaine shea hand cream and shea foot cream.  I also bought 48 pairs of moisture gloves on amazon and a senbiki cup and coaster on teavana today since we are getting into the "drink tea and read" time of year.  I really have got to stop shopping.

I saw something about it cosmetics in better homes and gardens the other day.


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, I'm with *Skyblue*. Good thing I'm not there physically, or I would have just drooled on everything!  Seriously gorgeous!
Your brush collection is enviable and your throw looks amazing!

*Neo*, yes! That concealer completely surprised me! I'm so thrilled I don't have to reapply during the day like I did with my other ones. And I agree, it will take us forever and a day to finish that tube.
Okay, that primer sounds really cool, and I'm slightly sad I didn't purchase it.
Can you maybe return the eyebrow pencil?
Ugh. How annoying that shipping it is taking so long for you! Yeah, it's good you were able to get your shipping cost canceled because I wouldn't be pleased either.
Yeah, and the cost was actually quite wonderful for the eye cream with the GC. I use such a small amount, it's going to last me for years.
Ooh. Nice buys! You'll have to let us know how much you love your new AP product!
I hope they give us all another GC next year. Did we get one last year? I don't remember one, but I can't be sure.
 I wish I used perfume more, but it's something I rarely reach for. I've got more than a dozen perfume samples from Sephora, and that'll probably be more than I'll ever need.
I'm surprised you haven't gone out and purchased it already! Sounds like the perfect Christmas gift to yourself &#8230; just saying &#8230; 
You need to fall in love with a cheaper brand!  You're breaking our banks!

*Skyblue*, it's my first It Cosmetics purchase ever, and I'm so happy I was nudged *ahem* to buy.
Also, the Touch is pretty awesome. 

*Cmg*, you and me both! I keep telling myself I'm not shopping anymore, but somehow things keep getting purchased.
I hope you love the L'Occitane products as much as I do!
With 48 pairs of moisture gloves, your hands are going to be the softest ones here!


----------



## ellesu

Well, I'm completely _sheet_ obsessed now.  I want to try the Pure Beech *and* the Spalena - hopefully this too shall pass.

I did pick up a lip gloss at Sally Beauty Supply last week that seems to be working fairly well - plump 'n' shine by Palladio. Surprisingly, it does seems to _plump_ my lips a bit. I was looking for something I could wear that didn't dry my lips out so badly. I may order that Jack Black lip stuff with my Sephora gift card.

Now It Cosmetics are on replay in my silly little mind. And Jen's throw - ooooh lala! I wish I could (comfortably) use throws more than a few days a year in my part of the world. Yesterday was dreary and rainy and I was looking at warm winter pjs in Dillard's when a lady walked by and commented that it was a perfect day to be at home snuggled by the fire in some of those pjs. We both agreed the _idea_ was perfect if only the temps would drop below a muggy 77 degrees. Sigh.


----------



## Jen

Thanks guys ! I love it all! And after one night with that throw I'm obsessed with it. It's by far the best throw I've ever owned!! I almost fell asleep on the couch all snuggled up in it! I also obviously need to stop shopping....at least for myself. It's time to finish Christmas shopping, though I'm half way done.

*Addie*, I just realized I didn't answer you on the palette! She only makes one, it's this one -



The colors are just so beautiful and matte. I pretty much bought it because of this video - this is pretty much exactly how I do mine. It's a whole tutorial on correction makeup though.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiwG3VXuES4

Well now I'm curious about this It concealer! Luckily I'm happy with the By Terry one. I just remembered though I DO need to order more Oribe shampoo & conditioner, I'm just in love with it now! Plus I want to try the volumizing. I might cave and try the curl definition cream too......  - maybe with the Christmas bonus  That'll be coming next week though, and since it's my family business I already know what it's going to be, so........  (bad, bad, bad!!)

I'm really excited for my Shu, but after hearing you guys I'm not holding my breath!! Obviously no shipping notice yet. But, as I really don't actually NEED it I should be fine to wait!

*NEO*! STOP buying AP products that you're going to talk us (me) into !! I guess it's fair trade, since I know now you're going to place that LY order ! You're lucky you don't use eye shadow, because then I'd tell you that you HAVE to have them! I've never had brushes better at eyeshadow!! Though I'll admit I've only used the LY palette, so maybe that has something to do with it! They're just the best though !

*ellesu*, I'd MUCH rather live in a part of the world where I didn't need throws! Unfortunately for me it's going to be throw weather until approximately April  ! And if you have a Bed Bath and Beyond go check out the Pure Beech! At least those you an touch and feel before buying. Just make sure you walk in with a 20% off coupon


----------



## Someone Nameless

I am traveling today and typing on my iPhone but in using all 4 of my new IT Cosmetic items this morning I was not impressed. My old face must be too much for them. My makeup still creases in fine lines under my eyes and I couldn't tell the lid primer did much of anything.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I am traveling today and typing on my iPhone but in using all 4 of my new IT Cosmetic items this morning I was not impressed. My old face must be too much for them. My makeup still creases in fine lines under my eyes and I couldn't tell the lid primer did much of anything.


Well that's not good! Did you try the powder, *SN*? It got good reviews, too.


----------



## Jane917

Do you guys buy IT Cosmetics straight from their website, or from another place?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I ordered from their website when they had the 35% off. I did get the powder and also the brow stuff. I was less than impressed with all of it.


----------



## Jen

Well that's just a big fat bummer *SN*! Maybe someone here that liked it and/or regretted not getting it during the FF sale will buy it from you? Speak up if you do


----------



## corkyb

Hey Cobbie, got notified my Stauer shipped today.  Can't wait to see it.  Hope it's not too small nor too heavy.  I was gettng nervous when I got their delay notice.  

Also, I am now on every freakin mailing list for every conceivable catalog in the country and a few from without too.

Guess I'm no longer disappointed I didn't catch that IT sale.  Armani concealer Cobbie?  Did you buy it without trying it first?  More info please.

I have a little teeny Chanel brush like that teensy end and it's great for either powder eyeliner or for powder brow color.  It may be quite a bit smaller though than what you pictured here.

Jen, I may have to check out those shadows.  I'm always looking for matte shadows.  However, I am not ordering shadows from overseas without ordering brushes so I may be in the market for LY pretty soon.

Anybody remember what I ordered from Natural Bliss?  Is that where the heavenly marajuca oil comes from?  Got a shipping notice today.  Must have ordered after I took meds or something.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My second day with the IT Cosmetics and it is much better. Maybe it was the oil or primer I used. I'm visiting with my sister a few days but will comment more after I use it a few days and am back home. I think I'm going to like it after all.


----------



## Neo

*SN*, I'm so glad! I was just coming here to say how sorry I was you weren't happy with your IT Cosmetic products. I have to say that I'm more and more impressed with the concealer every day, and after briefly considering using the BT today, I just got back to using the IT . I do find that I have to apply very little of it, and that it's better to go little by little in terms of surface too.

*Cobbie*, if you say the Armani is even better, I'm getting curious (which can't be good for my CC !)

And what Stauer are you and Paula talking about, pray tell??


----------



## Addie

So I'm really liking the Jack Black lip balm. It doesn't feel sticky on my lips; it feels like &#8230; well, it feels like shea butter I imagine since that's the first ingredient. It's much better than the ChapStick I've been using. It's also about double the price.
My problem with ChapStick and other similar lip balms I've used is that my lips feel better initially, but I have to reapply often throughout the day or my lips feel incredibly dry. Also, my lips will peel a bit.
With the Jack Black one, I've rarely had to reapply. And so far my lips haven't peeled (after the initial peeling caused by my old lip balm).
It seems I may be a Jack Black convert.
Plus, I can't get over how wonderful the Lemon & Chamomile one smells! I tried the Mango & Mandarin one last night, and I'm not a fan. It smells too artificial to me. I'll still use it, but it's not one I want to reach for like the lemon one. I guess that's a good thing for me, though, since the mango one is LE.
Unfortunately, I have a feeling I'm going to love the Shea Butter & Vitamin E one, and that's LE as well.
I really want to try Black Tea & Blackberry and Grapefruit & Ginger, so the next time I'm at Sephora, I'll buy those.
Oh, also, for those who don't want Jack Black, I heard from Dr. Oz that coconut oil is wonderful for dry lips. It's not in a convenient tube, but you could probably put a bit of it in a pot and carry it with you. I'm thinking about getting coconut oil for use at home since these tubes are tiny!

*Ellesu*, if you do decide to try both sheets, please give us a review as well! I've been thinking about trying the Pure Beech ones, but I don't really want new sheets. I love the ones I have. They're getting old, but they're incredibly light and soft. They also have a hole in them, but I refuse to part from them! 

*Jen*, I'm in the same boat as you. I really need to start Christmas shopping for others.
That palette is really beautiful! I love that they're matte.
Thanks for the link to the video! It's such a pretty, natural look. And I am in love with the orange-rust colour. The palette actually contains shades I use to apply my everyday eye makeup (excluding the orange one), though I use mine for a slightly smokier eye.
I'm very happy with my It concealer. When you run out of the By Terry one, you may have to give it a go. 

*SN*, I'm glad to hear your It Cosmetics products are working better for you today!

*Cobbie*, regarding the dryness of the concealer, you need a very hydrating eye cream. I had the same problem with Amazing Cosmetic's Amazing Concealer.
The Bobbi Brown one works for me, but I do have to layer it on a bit more. After the BB eye cream, I apply the concealer, wait a bit (do other makeup), and then if I'm in the mood, I set it with a bit of Chanel's loose powder (any loose powder should do, though). I finish the rest of my makeup, and at the end of it, I look at my eye area and smooth out any lines with a brush and my concealer doesn't crease after that.
The one you have pictured looks a little different from mine. Here's the one I got: 








Did we get the same one? Mine is also retractable on the fluffy end, but the description for the brush on the site I got the image from says this:


> Synthetic, dual-retractable micro concealer/full concealer brush


 That flat bush is definitely not the micro-concealer brush.
It's all very strange. If we got different ones, then that's even stranger. It's like they're just shoving whatever dual-ended brush they have next to them into the orders. Well, at least we're both happy with the mistake! 
I've read really wonderful things about the Armani one. Do you find it to be more of a corrector or a concealer? Do you need to put a concealer on afterwards? I love the idea of targeting just the areas you need, but I have such bad dark circles that make up the entire under eye area, I imagine I'd be frantically brushing my whole under eye area trying to eliminate the dark circles. 
I can't wait to hear what you and *Paula* think about the Stauer necklace!

*To all those using any powder with silica powder* (including the It Cosmetics and MUFE ones): Be extremely careful with it if you might have your picture taken. Remember those celebrities a while back that had obvious white powder all over their faces? That was silica powder. You won't be able to notice any white powder when you look in the mirror, but if you take a picture of yourself with flash and you were a bit liberal with the powder, you'll notice white spots. Here's a good video showing that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM4foAf1tHc&feature=related


----------



## skyblue

I stopped at Bed, Bath and Beyond and looked at the *Pure Beech Sateen Sheets*. First impression: Soft and lightweight. However, I guess I expected the fabric to have a different hand. They didn't have the weighty feel I anticipated, so I was unable to make a purchase today. Right now I am leaning towards the *Comphy*......  I am SO INDECISIVE!!!


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, yes that is the exact same one I have. Yeah, I couldn't find it on their website either. The website I got that picture from in my last post was QVC.
I'm using the same Bobbi Brown one during the day.
Oh, interesting. I had read that you didn't have to put eye cream right up to your waterline because the cream does move up, but I didn't know you were supposed to put it that low.
I--possibly unwisely--ignored the article or wherever it is I first read about it, though, and have always put it all around my under eye area. I even put it on my lids at night (not the Shiseido one, though, because I've gotten milia from that before).
I haven't had any problems, but that said, I don't think my eyes are particularly sensitive to that type of stuff. 
Glad to hear the IC is working a bit better for you today. It's relatively similar to my Amazing Cosmetics one, and when I first tried the AC a year or so ago, it took me a while to figure out how it worked best for me. The big flaw with a lot of under eye concealers seems to be the learning curve.
Oh! Okay. I was thinking about the GA Master Corrector Concealer, which is in a similar tube but reverse (mainly see-through with a black line down the tube). I'm really interested in the one you have. I love the tiny brush; that would be great for regular face concealing as well I bet.
I know! The first time I saw a celebrity with that, I remember thinking, "What is that? Did she accidentally land in flour and forget to check the mirror before leaving the house?" I felt much more sympathetic when I realised you couldn't actually tell it was there until the flash photography.
When I watched that video, it really freaked me out! I was interested in buying the MUFE one at the time, and that video completely squashed any lust I had for it. I'm reasonably confident in my makeup abilities but not so confident that I could put that on and have my photograph taken, not that it's taken all that often either.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Neo*, here's the necklace Paula and I ordered. It was on an additional backorder and we just got a shipping email. It will be interesting to see what it _actually_ looks like.
> 
> I used the *Armani* concealer this morning and though it's not as dry as the IC it didn't cover as well. Of course, this morning was an early morning makeup day and my allergies were in full force complete with leaky eyes and the most unpleasing appearing circles.  I still haven't ruled out the IC concealer, in fact, I might go and do a touchup with it now. Ohhhhh, the chore of finding the perfect concealer.


Mine arrived broken. The chain came apart as I took it out of the bag.
Not all that impressed really.


----------



## Ruby296

*Hi All*! I've been away from the boards for a few days and I can see I missed alot!

*Neo*, sorry your Shu order is taking so long to arrive. I got mine a day earlier than FedEx said if that's any consolation. I hope it arrives soon.

*Addie*, thanks for the review on the Jack Black balms. I love everything lemon so I'm definitely going to check it out when I hit Sephora, hopefully tomorrow or Friday. I've been reading reviews of the Chanel Spring 2012 collection & the Horizon blush is to die for! It wasn't supposed to hit counters until Jan/Feb but it's out now so I've got one on hold at Macy's. 
*Jen*, your new throw is gorgeous! I would bury myself under that until May & only come out for food & water!! We are getting our first real taste of winter tonight. It's snowing now & they're predicting 3-6" by 7 am.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie, no sweat at all. It's really an ok purchase for just shipping.  I may be able to fix the chain or I may not.  But I won't be paying $24.95 to return it, LOL.  I will just have someone fix the chain.  It's a pretty amethyst color actually.  I had read that their stuff was way smaller than pictured; however, this piece is larger than I expected after reading that.  It's just not the high end jewelry they depict.  But I didn't expect that it would be either.  Eyes wide open and all that.  And YMMV; you may love yours.  I love amethyst and I know my mom would adore this.  She has alzheimers and has several amethyst pieces that I think she is still aware that I gave to her over the years. One was a ring that I actually found and no one ever claimed when I posted about it.  It was kind of athing between she and I, my giving her amethyst.  So this may be put to very good use actually even if I don't keep it.


----------



## corkyb

Did we get tracking notices on Shu?  My Bobbi Brown order came today.  I am with foundation again ladies.  I have not been without foundation in about 40 years and I have this time gone a couple of months just using the chanel creme bronzer with the beast.  I love how BB packages her stuff.  Black box, black sticker, black tissue, and white boxes.  So, BB has a sale this time of year where they carry their eye makeup remover (non waterproof) and one of their moisturizers or two in gigunda sizes.  They only do it at this time of year til it sells out.  I almost always buy the eye makeup remover and a moisturizer.  So I was supposed to also get a deluxe sample of face cream and eye cream.  Well the sample of eye cream is missing.  And it comes in a nice little container and is great for an overnight.  However, they packed an extra gigunda eye makeup remover in it's place.  So I won't run out of that for a couple of years probably..  I think I'll call and tell them they forgot the deluxe eye cream and probably not tell them they sent me an extra eye makeup remover.  Am I bad?


----------



## Jen

Well, I'm sure you've seen it by now as it's the ad on the bottom....but Philosophy's friends and family sale starts today, 30% off, code JOY4ALL. I just placed an order for 2 giant things of Purity, and 2 of the Kiss Me lip balm (not the pot, the pink 'very emoliant' in a tube) I'm obsessed with. I just didn't need anything else! I used to be all Philosophy but Purity and Kiss Me are all I still use!

Speaking of lip balm, I got my AP lip treatment yesterday - and as hubs was kissing me good night he stepped back and goes 'wow, your lips are soft!' I did NOT even tell him I got new stuff (especially for the cost of this particular stuff ) but he has NEVER one time in 7 years together said that to me! I guess that means it's a keeper!!

*skyblue*, sorry to hear that you didn't love the Pure Beech! But, you know - if you thought those were too lightweight you really might like the Spalena!! You can come over and feel them if you want 
But, if you can still find Comphy in the color and size you want, I say go for that. I still might buy a set if I could ever find a king chocolate!!!!

I like that IT cosmetics brush! But, as we all know I do NOT need any more brushes, and I'm about as happy as can be with the ones I have! I love them more every day  ! It does remind me of the Dermablend concealer brush I use and love.

*Ruby*, that much snow last night?! Bummer. I was just talking to my husband this morning about how it's weird it hasn't snowed yet, but it's only a matter of time. I'm dreading it!!

I think I've made the decision to bite the bullet and find a dermatologist. The rest of my skin is as happy as can be with the maracuja oil, but these darn flakes around my nose are starting to seriously irritate me. Nothing seems to really help. I scrub, exfoliate, slather oil on, slather lotion on, try *Addie's* oil trick - nothing makes them stay gone. I did a google search last night, people suggested Aquaphor or Vaseline, but with my skin that makes me nervous. I think it's time to finally go to a derm and see if they can fix it! It's driving me nuts! No matter what I do makeup looks really bad and dry around my nose. It's so strange, I've never had this problem before! For most of my life I've been too oily there!! Hey, at least thanks to the maracuja I have absolutely no breakouts.......it's always something!!!


----------



## Neo

Yay *Jen*, I placed my Philosophy order too!!!! Also 2 huge bottles of Purity (that will take me to the sale next year!), and, because I'm totally hopeless, I also got their Supernatural brush, just because it got such rave reviews... I have no idea what I'll be doing with it, but just couldn't leave it 



I'm so glad you like the AP Lip balm  - I am yet to find something I don't like from them 

*Cobbie *and *Paula*, that necklace looks gorgeous - I remember it now! *Paula*, I really hope you can get it fixed! And that you can make your Mom a beautiful gift with it - such a special bond you and her share around amethysts, thank you for sharing this with us.

*Ruby*: you just had to go and mention that blush, didn't you?? I have been sooo happy with my Chantecaille blush in mood (a beautiful pink, matte), but I think I have to have that Chanel also ...


----------



## ellesu

*corkyb,* I just received my Shu shipping notice today - I ordered on Nov. 29 I hope your necklace can be fixed so you can share it with your mom. I'm going to try BB moisturizers one of these days.

*Addie,* I'm so glad to hear how much you like your Jack Black lip balm! I can't wait for mine to get here. And, now Jen goes and mentions _another_ type! I'm not even going to ask.... 

Blushes are slowly working their way up my list even tho I seem to be helpless with them - end up looking like a clown (my cheeks have quite a bit of red in them to start with - gets worse when it's hot/cold/I'm feeling any type of emotion.

Forgot to add: Jen had a Philosophy ad and I had a coffee/ K-cups ad, ummmm.


----------



## Jen

ellesu said:


> *Addie,* I'm so glad to hear how much you like your Jack Black lip balm! I can't wait for mine to get here. And, now Jen goes and mentions _another_ type! I'm not even going to ask....


*NEO'S* fault 



ellesu said:


> Forgot to add: Jen had a Philosophy ad and I had a coffee/ K-cups ad, ummmm.


Well, they know who they're targeting, don't they?! Now that I've placed that Philosophy order mine is Hautelook....... 

Oh, and *Neo* - let us know how you like that brush and what you end up using it for! Obviously I'm out of the brush market for awhile but good reviews are always a good reason to try!!


----------



## VictoriaP

ellesu said:


> Forgot to add: Jen had a Philosophy ad and I had a coffee/ K-cups ad, ummmm.


And I had Neiman Marcus...their targeting isn't perfect after all! 

Waiting on a ton of deliveries over the next three days; some for me (a sleeve I'll talk about when it arrives & another Coyl Cushion) and a bunch of presents. The styluses did arrive several days late after taking the scenic route, and the pink is really the very brightest pink I think I've ever seen. The "purple" is a much tamer color, definitely a rose-purple rather than a bluish one.

OK, I missed this AP lip balm thing amongst all the other stuff here. Which one is this? Someone dish, please!


----------



## Jen

VictoriaP said:


> OK, I missed this AP lip balm thing amongst all the other stuff here. Which one is this? Someone dish, please!


Not sure you really _want_ to know.....


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, I live way up on a hill & we got 4-5" of heavy, wet snow. It took me an hour to shovel this am. That's my workout for the day.... You haven't had any snow in Columbus yet? My sister lives in the burbs of Cleveland; I was there for Thanksgiving & it was gorgeous.

*Neo*, sorry I was just letting everyone know that the blush had arrived a bit earlier than originally stated  After I dropped my girls off at school I took a little drive to the nearest Chanel counter and wow, that blush is pretty! It's huge too (15 grams) so despite the $58 pricetag I don't think you'll ever run out. It's very pigmented (at least I think so) so a little goes a long way. I asked the mua to apply some for me & she packed it on. I thanked her & then went to another counter w/mirror & wiped alot of it off. I walked around for a bit & went back & bought it! I have that Philosophy brush & it's SO dense! When I was using mineral foundation this brush was highly touted as one of the best for providing heavy coverage. I also went to Sephora & bought a Jack Black lipbalm in Lemon and *Addie* is so right! This stuff rocks & the scent is yummy! I'm pretty sure this will become HG in no time. I took a peak at the Origins counter & ended up trying their new powder foundation called Brighter by Nature. It gives nice coverage yet looks like you have nothing on. I'll try a full face tomorrow & hope I like it as much as I did at the counter. And last but not least I went to the Apple Store & got the rundown on the new Iphone 4s. Omg! I want it!! It's so cool & does so many things! That'll be my next purchase


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ruby, I got the iPhone 4s. It is my first iPhone. What does it have other than the previous one besides Siri?  I do love it!


----------



## skyblue

I LOVE my iPhone!


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> Ruby, I got the iPhone 4s. It is my first iPhone. What does it have other than the previous one besides Siri? I do love it!


I have the 3Gs, have had it since 11/09 & really want to upgrade. The 4s has a much better camera w/flash (I've missed many shots due to low light) & face time, HD video, talk to text text messaging (I don't know if that's really what they call it), SIRI of course  Icloud and I'm sure there's more that I'm missing. Did you get white or black? *Skyblue*, what about your color? I think I want the white one. It'll probably have to wait till after Christmas but I don't know if I can wait! Oh, what cases do you both have? The gorilla glass is way more fragile than what I have so I'm thinking I'll go w/one of the Otterbox, but not that big bulky one.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ruby, I got white.    Right now I have a blue Trident case on it and I loved the case but I'm going to change it because it is getting dark around the edges and I tried to clean it and it won't come off!!!  I can't stand it looking dirty.  I'm sure this is the group to recommend a new case.  I paid entirely too much not to have good protection though.


----------



## skyblue

Hi Ruby!  I purchased the white.  It resides in a white case. .


----------



## Someone Nameless

*skyblue*, what kind of white case, please?


----------



## skyblue

Hi *SN*! The white case I own is this one:

http://www.myincipio.com/iPhone-4-4S-Cases-Accessories/Incipio-iPhone-4-4S-microtexture-Silicone-Case.asp

It is a non-slip case.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks, Skyblue, I'm evaluating cases! 

Cobbie, I've had that problem. What I did was to delete the calendar sync off of my iPhone (or iPad) and delete all events. Then I turned it back on and _merged_ the events. It came out right with only one event per calendar entry. I don't know how to keep it like that though. I sync in the cloud but if I do plug it into the computer for anything it wants to sync calendars again and when it does it adds double events back.


----------



## Ruby296

*SN & Skyblue*, white is popular! And the Apple sales tech I spoke w/today said they sell more white phones than black ones. I've been looking around the net tonight & I think I'm going to get the Otterbox Commuter series case in teal. I like bright colors for my phone b/c it's easy to spot in my bag or when I lay it down somewhere & then can't find it  I had an Incipio Silicrylic case in Tiffany Blue and I liked it, but the silicone tore on the corners after only a couple of months. I've got the Speck Candyshell right now and it's great, but very hard to take off when you want to do a thorough cleaning.


----------



## skyblue

*Ruby*, the Incipio case I have does a great job of protecting, and is super easy to remove for cleaning. I take it off and scrub the "nubbies" on the back with a nail brush, then wipe it down with a Chlorox wipe. This case offers a grip which is perfect for me. The iPhone is so sleek and slippery. 

I purchased a leather tech bag on Etsy. It has a detachable handle like the little Coach bags so I can attach it to the handle of my purse. It's a bit wider than the Coach, which accommodates the iPhone with the silicone case. It hangs inside my bag. That way it's safe, yet accessible. I have my keys on a Coach clip as well. I can't stand digging for keys. If the bag I'm carrying has a closed top, I add a slip ring to the inner slip pocket zipper pull to clip my keys. I always know where they are. . I am a bit obsessive about it.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Corkyb*, my necklace arrived today and I think it's nice. The chain could be better but the stones are pretty.
> 
> About the iPhone (and iPad) - Does anyone know what settings I need to change to keep from getting multiples of contacts and calendar entries when I sync them? I have only one calendar checked and have two entries for everything. On my iPad I have as many as 5 of the same contacts, iPhone has two of each. I know I'm not alone because I've googled it and found others with the same problem.


Cobbie, glad you like it. Did you try it on? I didn't really get to do that since the chain is broken.


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> *Ruby*, the Incipio case I have does a great job of protecting, and is super easy to remove for cleaning. I take it off and scrub the "nubbies" on the back with a nail brush, then wipe it down with a Chlorox wipe. This case offers a grip which is perfect for me. The iPhone is so sleek and slippery.
> 
> I purchased a leather tech bag on Etsy. It has a detachable handle like the little Coach bags so I can attach it to the handle of my purse. It's a bit wider than the Coach, which accommodates the iPhone with the silicone case. It hangs inside my bag. That way it's safe, yet accessible. I have my keys on a Coach clip as well. I can't stand digging for keys. If the bag I'm carrying has a closed top, I add a slip ring to the inner slip pocket zipper pull to clip my keys. I always know where they are. . I am a bit obsessive about it.


Your set-up sounds perfect! The Otterbox also comes off easily which is a big selling point for me. I looked at one of those little Vera Bradley bags for phone/credit cards/$ but it's too small for an iPhone w/case. I've got one of the little Borsa Bella bags (Roo I think) for just the basics & I'll probably just stick w/that. I've seen the Coach ones tho & I love them! Maybe I'll hit an outlet & see what they've got. I'm very partial to Coach, it was my first "real" bag purchase way back when I got my first job. I just dragged my beloved Station bag out to use....


----------



## Jen

Someday I'll have an iPhone....... 

I got my Shu shipping notice and my Coylcushion shipping notice this morning! I'm really excited for both! Alice was just as nice as can be too, I really love supporting real people that make things and sell them.

*Ruby*, nope, luckily no snow yet!! And luckily also we have a snowblower! We got it last year, it's a miracle. It was expensive, but hubs teaches out of the house so sometimes he has to quickly clean because kids slipping on our driveway is a liability! At least that was our excuse ! Personally, I would be happy to never see a snowflake again for the rest of my life! Cleveland tends to get waaaay more snow that we do, and Cincinnati gets half of what we get. It's strange how different it is being just 2 hours away from each other!

*Cobbie*, glad you got sucked into the AP lip treatment too! Let us know what you think. Tons of people love that exfoliating treatment, I'm just all stocked up on exfoliators ! If you don't like it you should try the AP enzyme peel! I do like the Kate Somerville toner.


----------



## Jane917

I performed my obligatory Friday shopping, and placed my order with Philosophy, receiving over $30 in discounts. I am stil pondering which case to clothe my Fire. I lean to the Javoedge cherry blossom flip, but can't decide what color. I love the Javoedge products.


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> I _have_ the AP enzyme peel....and the Fresh scrub....and the Yon Ka masky peely thingy (rarely used)....and the Borghese Mud (not yet used <ducks and runs>)....and coming now....the Kate Somerville....
> 
> I know....Sick!  My New Year's resolution will be to stop reading *Neo's and Addie's* posts. The others I can handle.
> 
> On second thought, you now have me thinking about that cute LY fan brush.


Oh, well GOOD! What about the Dermalogica?! That's one you're missing!! 
I'm just as bad and should really stop reading their posts too! I think it was *Neo* that got me hooked on the LY brushes in the first place, so that's her fault too  !!

I kicked myself this morning, every Friday I use Philosophy's big skinny body scrub and didn't even think about it until this morning that I didn't order more when I placed my 30% off order yesterday. So, I thought I'd just order 3 more to get to free shipping.....they don't HAVE it! Skinstore has it, even Nordstrom has it, but the Philosophy website doesn't have it! That makes me wonder if it's going to be gone. Skinstore has 20% off as usual, so I may order a few just to make sure it isn't being discontinued. I do tend to fall in love with products that get discontinued, so it probably is ! And while I'm on skinstore I could use some more Clarisonic delicate brush heads, and some L'Occitaine foot cream.....


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, my first "_important_" purse was a gorgeous leather Coach bag, too! I still have it, along with my Station bag!


----------



## corkyb

Did you see the red one they are advertising in their outlet only?  It's  gorgeous.  I got an email on it today I think (Unless I saw it in here).  It's shiney, glossy, red leather.  Almost worth driving over to Lee to go to the Outlets.  I do hate shopping this time of year though and I have so much more to do for others, I really can't be taking time to do this for myself.  Uhhh maybe I should be in teh outlets taking care of others today, yeah, that's it!


----------



## Jane917

Now that I have made my Philosophy order, my $15 certificate at Sephora is a hole in my pocket. Hmmmm.....I need a primer, under eye concealer. Laura Mercier? Dior? I am alternate days using Alima Pure mineral makeup and Dior Hydrating makeup. It is for the Dior days that I want a primer and concealer. Hmmmmm......


----------



## VictoriaP

Oh lordy, so far, I've managed to avoid the newish Coach outlet that's fifteen minutes from my house. But little tech bags might lure me in...

And *corkyb* has the right idea. I can go to the outlets to um...shop for everyone else...right?

Today's arrival:









It's actually this, but I managed to snag the last pink one they had for the Touch...for $6 instead of the $16 for the black.

The funny thing was, I would have chosen the black if the price had been the same.  The Haiku skin on the Touch has no pink in it. But the price on the pink was too good to pass up, and at least now I know the Touch is pretty darn protected in my purse. I'd say the pink will make it more visible, but in my purses, pink accessories are the norm. It'll be darn near camouflaged among everything else. LOL Full review is here. They do have a K4 version as well if anyone needs one of those.

Obviously, it's nowhere's near as pretty as the Gardenour or Oberon, but for $6 (Prime & no tax!), I'll live with it for a while. I already blew $40 taking the ads off the darn Touch, so my budget for dressing it is, well, over budget already.

I was hoping my new Coyl Cushion order would also arrive today, and my current Decal Girl one too, but it seems that USPS is taking an extra day coming to me right now, so I suspect those two will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Jane917

My new Roku arrived today! It is about 9 square inches! I tried one about a year ago, but never could get it to work,so I sent it back. CS was not able to help me, but now I think I have it figured out why it would not work, so I am giving it a second chance.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> My new Roku arrived today! It is about 9 square inches! I tried one about a year ago, but never could get it to work,so I sent it back. CS was not able to help me, but now I think I have it figured out why it would not work, so I am giving it a second chance.


I have GOT to look into one of those; since the Prime free videos won't work on the iThings (and who knows when they'll get around to the app they supposedly were working on for that), and really, I'd rather watch them on the TV anyway. *Jane*, which one did you get?


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> I have GOT to look into one of those; since the Prime free videos won't work on the iThings (and who knows when they'll get around to the app they supposedly were working on for that), and really, I'd rather watch them on the TV anyway. *Jane*, which one did you get?


*Victoria*, I got the Roku 2 HD. They were 20% off last weekend, and I am sure they will be discounted again soon. Literally, it is 3.25" square and 1" high. I am afraid the dogs will mistake it for a dog biscuit! You will love it because the Roku tag is purple. 

I will let you know my verdict when we get it setup.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> *Victoria*, I got the Roku 2 HD. They were 20% off last weekend, and I am sure they will be discounted again soon. Literally, it is 3.25" square and 1" high. I am afraid the dogs will mistake it for a dog biscuit! You will love it because the Roku tag is purple.
> 
> I will let you know my verdict when we get it setup.


Thanks, that gives me a starting point! Looks like we need the XD version for 1080p HD, which is what that monstrous plasma in the living room is capable of. I've got about $36 in rewards points right now, so I'm a little less worried about a sale, but it might be worth sticking in my cart and watching the price over a bit to see if it goes any lower between now and Christmas.

Please do let me know how setup works for you!


----------



## ellesu

I love my Roku! We want a 2nd one - I missed the 20% off sale and am waiting/hoping there will be another sale soon. Yesterday (I think) Woot had the older refurbed models like we have on sale and I came this >< close to buying one. The highest end model is on for a $10 discount this weekend but I don't think we need that one. So, I wait.

*Jane917,* customer service was no help whatsoever when we had trouble setting ours up a couple of years ago - they wanted us to reconfigure our home network.  Dh got frustrated so I made him turn it off before he _broke_ it. We turned it on the next morning and voila! it worked. If you haven't already, check out the yule log - it's neat!


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, yes I agree snowblowers are wonderful! We bought one from the neighbors 4 yrs ago when they moved to LA, but it was huge, too big for me to even move the thing. Neighbors had a very steep, wide driveway, unlike my nice flat one. So I sold it last spring. I may consider getting a small one but I really don't want to...rather spend it on fun stuff like cosmetics, bags and techie things  Glad to hear you got your Shu shipping notice, progress!! I'm one step closer to the 4s! I went to the AT&T store to look at the Otterbox cases in person. I ended up not liking the one I was going to order & liking the one I thought would be too bulky! I'm glad I looked first. It was $50 at the store but I found it on Amazon for $34 & got a free Amazon Prime month long trial so it'll be here Tuesday. Now I just need to get the phone...talk about putting the cart before the horse 

*Corky*, I think a trip to Lee is definitely in order...I stop there on my way to Boston as it's much easier than going to Woodbury Commons. I remember the red station bag, gorgeous! I have it in British Tan. I wish they'd bring some of the classics back for a while. I loved the Saddle bag too, but I gave it to a friend a long time ago & then regretted it afterward.


----------



## Jane917

The last time I setup a Roku, I could not get the sound to work. I could see the video on the TV screen, but the sound was from the TV, not the video. I spent a lot of time with CS. They were very nice, but not very helpful. One day recently it dawned on me that we control the TV sound through to DVD player speakers, not the TV speakers. If I turn down the DVD player, and control the sound with the TV remote, I bet it will work. If it doesn't, I will just have to assume that our dinosaur TV (all of 4 years old) is to ancient to support the Roku. 

DH has informed me that the Montana Grizzlies are playing on ESPN tonight, and it looks like I won't get a chance to play with the Roku tonight.


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> And luckily also we have a snowblower! We got it last year, it's a miracle. It was expensive, but hubs teaches out of the house so sometimes he has to quickly clean because kids slipping on our driveway is a liability!


DH and I lived in MT for 30 years (actually much more for him). We never had a snowblower. I can't even think of anyone in our neighborhood who had a snowblower. We shoveled snow in piles over our head. 9 years ago we move to central WA state, and one of our first purchases was a snowblower. Go figure.


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> Please do let me know how setup works for you!


The ROKU works! Now what shall I watch? I have not joined Hulu (yet), and our Netflix subscription has not been changed from DVDs to streaming (yet). Right now I have Julia Child on. The old videos actually look better on my Fire than on the large screen.


----------



## VictoriaP

Not that anyone in this group *ever* has this problem, but if you need something to pad out your Sephora order, or as a stocking stuffer, might I suggest:








Sparkly Pop Up Travel Brush

I have their classic one, and love it for its practicality, but this one has the "ooh, shiny!" factor.  The classic one, well, I'll throw it into my travel kit or something.

And yes, just used my $15 GC code today; I'm putting together a kit for a friend with a bunch of Sweet Libertine Eyeshadows, some EcoTools brushes, Make Up Forever's Eye Seal, UDPP (original), and the small brush shampoo. (Eye Seal is hard on brushes). So other than a couple of small gift cards, she's done, anyway. Which is good, because hers has to be shipped, so the minute that Sephora order arrives, I'll have to turn right around and get it out the door.

For me, I got this brush, one of the $10 multi color lip gloss "wands", and the smokey eye set gift with purchase that was linked from the front page. And...with a certain amount of dread...the Hourglass Veil primer sample it offered up as one of the three. *shivers* The Tarte primer I'm using really has been good, but... The price tag on the Hourglass though...


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, I haven't checked in in a while, but I have a quick question for you all - Do any of you have a rice cooker, and is there an advantage to using one over the old pot on the stove method?


----------



## skyblue

hudsonam said:


> Ok, I haven't checked in in a while, but I have a quick question for you all - Do any of you have a rice cooker, and is there an advantage to using one over the old pot on the stove method?


I have a Zojirushi rice cooker and I *LOVE* it! It makes a _HUGE_ difference in the rice, and it's super easy!


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> Ok, I haven't checked in in a while, but I have a quick question for you all - Do any of you have a rice cooker, and is there an advantage to using one over the old pot on the stove method?


I've got a small Cuisinart rice cooker/steamer & I love it! It makes perfect rice everytime & cleanup is a cinch. I'd say if you eat rice frequently it's definitely worth getting one.


----------



## Jen

I have just a cheap 10 cup rice maker with steamer basket and wouldn't live without it!

I am almost done Christmas shopping (ALL online  ), and the tree is up and house decorated.  For us this is quite simple, we have a very simple classic taste!  It's finally starting to feel like Christmas.


----------



## Jane917

I have a programmable Sanyo rice cooker, and love it! Somewhere in Not Quite Kindle there is a rice cooker thread.


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> I have a programmable Sanyo rice cooker, and love it! Somewhere in Not Quite Kindle there is a rice cooker thread.


Yes, it's a super long thread with great information!


----------



## corkyb

My Natural Bliss came yesterday.  The marajuca oil is lovely.  And I don't mind the smell so I wonder if whoever did has a rancid bottle?  I also got the candy cocoa butter and oh my, that makes my skin feel so soft.  Put it on my hands and arms and I keep touching my hands because they are so soft.  Am wondering if it will clear the bumps on my upper arm.  It does, however, have a distinct cocoa odor that I am not sure I am crazy about.  But the butter is a keeper.  I also got a sample of the sandalwood butter.  WIll let you know how htat turns out..

What else have people fordre form there?  I now have to find amber bottles with droppers.  Cobbie, I have a argan oil for hte face that I picked up at Sephora in those front eye catchers in the check out line.  It's very nice too.  I am still not convinced, however, that oils on my face are not going to make me break out in zits and large pores.  Time will tell, I guess.  But for now, I will use the Marajuca Oil (why do we call it that?) nightly at least and may even use it under my foundation.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I loved the Marajuca Oil for a while and loved the way my face felt but after a few nights I started to break out all over my face which I NEVER do, so no more for me!!!  Back when I did have breakouts I remember the dermatologist always asking if I was using all oil free products, etc.  Some faces may be able to handle oil but mine is not one of them.  Back to my Retin A every night and a good exfoliator and moisturizer.

I LOVE the Milani.  They are absolutely the BEST I've ever used and are now my HG.  

The IT Cosmetic stuff has grown on me and I'm now using it every day and enjoying it.  I'm a little worried about the powder and showing up like a ghost in photos.  I guess I need to test that out.  My least favorite was they eyebrow pencil but I've come to like it.  When I rub it on my hand hardly anything comes off but it does on my eyebrows.  The under eye concealer is good!  The bye bye lid lines?  Well, it does the best it can considering!


----------



## corkyb

Milani what?  I don't even know what that is, LOL.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Milani what? I don't even know what that is, LOL.


It's the Milani Liquif'Eyes eyeliner that *H2M* has enabled everyone here on! The candy cocoa butter sounds amazing, & glad you like the maracuja oil. My hands are so dry already & we aren't even into the heart of winter yet. I've got to find something to help them. I'm on day 3 of using the Jack Black lipbalm & my lips have never been this soft, especially in December!! Omg, this stuff is a keeper. Must get more


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies! How is all your shopping going? I've had quite a productive Saturday myself, and am now slowly winding down for smackdown 

*Paula*, I too have received my MyNaturalBliss order on Friday! I haven't tried the Maracuja Oil yet (by the way, we call it like that because that's what it is - Maracuja and Passion Fruit are 2 names for the same thing, but Maracuja is faster to type ), but like *Hudsonam*, I don't think it smells good at all - actually pretty bad, even. But if the effect is amazing, I think I can get over it. I will try it tomorrow morning - I always need some moisturizing after wetting my face in the morning, before going to the gym, and I figure that if I don't like it, I can always wash it off right after! I also order a couple of samples of body oils. I tried the Cocoa Candy be today, and I'm glad I only got the sample size - it definitely made my skin soft, but not more so than my usual Lubriderm, and I didn't like the slightly oily feeling, like I had to wait a while before being able to get dressed. As I moisturize every morning after my shower (my office is SUPER dry - way below the recommended levels for a healthy environment ), it needs to be absorbed fast so I can get dressed right away. And I really didn't care for the scent of the body oil: it was way too strong and overwhelming, and I can still smell it now, several hours later. But I have to admit, my skin is very soft and supple now. I think that all in all, I will stick with my fragrance free Lubriderm, and just add a few drops of Camellia oil to mix with it (in the palm of my hand) if/when I feel I need a bit more moisture. Phew, so glad that for once I prefer the cheaper option !!!!!

*Ruby*, I got my Shu pencil yesterday!!!! Finally, 2 weeks after ordering! Note to self: never be in a hurry if I ever order anything else from Shu! Anyway, I tried it on, and I really like the SealBrown too, even though I think I prefer my first, warmer, brown . The warmer Brown has kind of a softer finish, which I think works better for me for every day wear, but I'm definitely keeping the SealBrown too, as it gives me a little more mature, more sofisticated, if harder, look. It will be very nice for evenings 

So, I made my way to the Chanel store yesterday afternoon, all ready to fal in love and come home with the LE spring collection blush. So I arrived, and waited patiently for one of the MUAs to be available. In the meantime I admired the blush in its pan, and really, it's gorgeous, and it's also a big pan, like you said *Ruby* - totally worth the price tag. When one of the MUA was free, I asked her to please apply it on me, but lightly. It really is lovely, but while I was waiting to pay for it, I caught my reflection in a mirror, and something was just...off. So I just left, without the blush, and went for my mani/pedi. Because I kept thinking of the blush the whole time, I went back to the Chanel counter after, to try it again. The MUA was really nice, and let me apply it again, but myself this time. And sadly, as lovely as it is, it just doesn't work for me . It bring out all the redness I have in my skin, and makes me look ruddy, not fresh . My Chantecaille blush (matte), just works better for me, and as much as I liked the idea of the Chanel, with the little sparkle/highlighter in it, when it's not good, it's just not good! So instead, I went to SpaceNK, and got the bronzer I had decided to wait to get earlier (thinking I would get the blush from Chanel, and I just didn't want to get it all the same day) 

In the end, I came home with the Chantecaille perfume (Kalimantan). The bottle is huge, so I'll have it for quite a while, but I'll need to find some solution for travel, as this bottle isn't leaving my counter and going anywhere, lol. I'm very happy . Then I looked at bronzers, and got the Chantecaille one, in St Barth - very light and natural looking, just adds a bit of warmth to my face, lovely, and perfect for winter (the Chanel will forever be my summer HG!). The MUA was wearing a beautiful shaded of super dark silver nail polish, so I got that too  (came in a beautiful package, the brand is Rococo - anyone ever heard of it?). It's on my nails and toes now, and it's just perfect (and a nice change from my usual black ). I also got a new Oribe Shampoo - went with the Signature one this time to replace the Ultra Rich, on the MUA's recommendation. Im looking forward to seeing how it compares, on an everyday basis (but not really worried).

*Jane*, congrats on your Roku!

*Jen*, have you gotten your CoylCushion yet? And how about your oils?

Which makes me think - *cmg*, where are you? He did you like your Camellia oil? Please let us know!!!!

*Victoria*! Cute pink Touch case 

*Cobbie*, I never asked you: did you get your Giraffe Mia2? How do you like it?

*SN*, yay on you liking your IT Cosmetic stuff more and more - I have to say that my favorite product from them, is the bye bye lines. It just does wonders for me, and I just can't not use it anymore! I really have to try and put my hands on one of those Milanis....

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Oh, and I completely forgot, but *Hudsonam*: I love my Zojirushi rice cooker!!!!!!! Of course, bought based on recommendations from the KB rice cooker thread


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, yikes, 2 weeks is a long time! Must be b/c of the holiday rush. I got mine in under a week but that was before Thanksgiving. Sorry you don't love the Seal Brown, but glad you like it enough to keep for evenings etc. I'm surprised to hear that this one is harder, I kind of assumed they'd all be the same. I must be in the minority as the scent of the maracuja really doesn't bother me at all...I saw a commercial tonight for Palmer's Skin Therapy dry oil-has anyone here ever tried it? I like dry oils b/c they sink in fast & there's no waiting to get dressed. I've got one from an Indie company but it's a summery scent so I'm not using it now. The Palmers also has a chocolate scent which I'm not sure I want to smell on my skin, despite my love of eating it  Glad you got to try the Chanel blush, but boo that it didn't work for you. But it sounds like you got some gorgeous things in it's place. I've read raves about that Chantecaille bronzer & I'm very curious about your new perfume. There's a really nice travel atomizer I just read about but the name escapes me at the minute. I'll google it & come back & add/edit here. I'm wearing Kiehl's musk oil today, I love it in the cold winter months as it's a bit heavier than what I usually wear.
The perfume atomizer is called the *Travalo*. There's a good review of it at www.bestthingsinbeauty.com
Think you can get it from Amazon. The travalo site says it's also available at CVS.


----------



## Jane917

I agree that the maracuja oil has an absolutely horrible smell! However, it doesn't last long!
t


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, I LOVE my new Mia 2!!!! I absolutely adore the timer function - I used to count in my mind to time the zones while using it, not too exciting in the morning . And I'm really happy with the sober and sleek grey color . And to make use of every function, I use the lower setting in the morning, and the higher me in the evening, like this I now feel totally justified in having upgraded 

I got this rice cooker, and I don't know that I could ever live without it anymore:

http://www.amazon.com/Zojirushi-NS-ZCC10-Cooker-Warmer-Premium/dp/B00007J5U7/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323662305&sr=8-1

*Ruby*, no no, my new Shu isn't harder - what i meant to say is that because it's darker, it gives me a harder look . And I really do like it, and have no regrets to have gotten it, it's just that I guess my first one is a slightly better match, more natural ! And while I'm sure glad I didn't end up paying for shipping, it's definitely a keeper .

I was a bit disappointed about the Chanel blush, as I was so ready to love it, but in the end it's ok: I saved some money and realized my current blush is just fantastic on me .

Thank you so so so much for mentioning the Travalo!!!!!!! I actually have one of those!!!! I picked it up on a trip, on the plane, and had thought that I'd have to wait to travel internationally again to get another one - never realized or thought you could get them here! My first one still works beautifully, but well, it's filled with Angel, and I have no idea how one would go about washing it, and at this price point, I don't even want to bother trying . The one I already have is silver, so I think I'll go with black this time, so I can tell them apart (well, that and it's the only one eligible for Prime, lol)


----------



## Neo

Oooh, the red Travalo is also eligible for Prime, and the color goes much better with the scent of Kalimantan, so that's the one I'm getting 

Thank you so much again *Ruby*


----------



## skyblue

I can't find an exact link, *Cobbie*, but my rice cooker looks like this one:

http://www.target.com/OpenZoomLayer?template=scene7-image&image=Target/10488285_is&swCellSpacing=10,10&swHighlightThickness=1&swBorderThickness=0&itemTitle=Zojirushi%20NS-TGC10XA%20Micom%20Rice%20Cooker%20and%20Warmer%20-%205.5%20cup

I make a lot of salads with organic brown rice or wild rice that I pick up at Whole Foods. They have the bulk bins and we always load up when we go. While I'm there I also pick up quinoa and farro. . YUM!!!


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> It's the Milani Liquif'Eyes eyeliner that *H2M* has enabled everyone here on! The candy cocoa butter sounds amazing, & glad you like the maracuja oil. My hands are so dry already & we aren't even into the heart of winter yet. I've got to find something to help them. I'm on day 3 of using the Jack Black lipbalm & my lips have never been this soft, especially in December!! Omg, this stuff is a keeper. Must get more


Did you get the four tube special of Jack Black? I love that stuff. My lips are great. I don't know where I have been for Milani. I'll have to check it out. My hands are as soft as my lips. Stuff looks awful, but it works.


----------



## Addie

*Paula*, sorry to hear your necklace arrived broken. I hope you're able to get it fixed!
Glad to hear you like the maracuja oil! The candy cocoa butter sounds lovely.
I'm glad you're loving the Jack Black lip balm! I love the different flavors!

*Ruby*, the Chanel blush looks so pretty! I'll definitely have to check it out next time I'm near their counter.
Wow that's a lot of snow! Well, a lot for someone who lives in Texas. 
Yay! I'm happy to hear you love the Jack Black lip balm! Out of the four I've tried, the lemon is my favorite. My second favorite is mint, third is Vitamin E and my least favorite is mango. They're all great, though. I just think the mango smells a little too artificial.
Next time I'm at Sephora, I'm getting the flavors I don't have and another lemon.

*Jen*, glad to hear you're loving the AP lip treatment! I'd say it's definitely a keeper with a reaction like that. 
My skin has been incredibly dry as well. My dry spots are my cheeks and nose area. I know winter is partly to blame for my issues, but my skin has never been this dry before. It's quite irritating. I've been thinking about going to the dermatologist as well. Hope you're able to get the dryness to stop!
Yes! The L'Occitane foot cream is wonderful!

*Neo*, that brush is kind of similar to the one I just bought. I got Shiseido's newest foundation brush. It is tiny, but actually pretty easy to use. And it's so soft.
I've used it to apply the Chanel VLA and Guerlain LdP (different days ) with success. I like how I'm able to apply more foundation just where I need it.

I'm looking forward to hearing how you like your new brush!
Sorry if I missed this, but have you compared your old Camellia oil to your new, cheaper one? Is it the same? Is it love? (I'm going to be embarrassed if you mentioned it before and I commented and then forgot, which is totally possible. )
I was wondering when you would pick up that Chantecaille perfume. 
That nail polish sounds beautiful. I'm really loving the metallics trend.

*Cobbie*, glad to hear your necklace arrived in good condition and that you like it!
I'm looking forward to your review of the AP lip treatment.
I actually just received some samples of the Kate Somerville ExfoliKate from Sephora. I almost tried it last night, but I got nervous. My skin has been so temperamental lately, so I didn't want to push it. Let us know how you like it!
I went back to using the Alpha Beta face peels because I love how it exfoliates my skin. I believe the ExfoliKate is very similar except you shouldn't use it every day (the alpha beta peels are said to be for daily use).
Regarding what Paula said, here's the Josie Maran argan oil in a dropper bottle.

Yay for loving your new Mia!

*Victoria*, I like that KT case, and that's a fantastic price!
I have one of Sephora's pop-up travel brushes and love it. I think I like the design for yours a bit better than mine. Mine is pink with crystals on it. Here it is:


*Hudsonam*, my mom cooks rice using the old pot on the stove method. She thinks it tastes better. But the rice cooker is super convenient. Also, unless you're completely comfortable knowing how much rice and water you need to put in the pot, the rice cooker is a better option. It's pretty much mistake-proof, and it's probably the only way I'd try to cook rice.

*SN*, sorry to hear the facial oils didn't work well with your skin!
Yes! The Milani liners are amazing! I'm loving them more and more. Besides black, I also bought it in silver and gold. I use those two as inner corner highlighters. They're wonderful, and I've never had an eyeliner last on my waterline for as long as the Milani in black has. A definite repurchase for me. I don't think I'll be buying pencil eyeliners from any other brand unless it's a colour I desperately desire and Milani doesn't make it.
Glad you're liking your IT Cosmetics products! I'm loving the concealer more and more. I found I like it best on me when I apply it with a brush. I can't get over how little I need to use and how it lasts all day!

*Ellesu*, have you received your Jack Black lip balm yet?
I wish I had naturally rosy cheeks! I have absolutely no colour. If I don't wear blush or bronzer on my cheeks, I look sickly. Always greener, I suppose. 
Foundation and/or concealer will help tone down your cheek colour, though, so you can apply blush on top. The Pixiwoo sisters have red cheeks, so they have to do this for a lot of their videos. Also, using a natural brush to apply (if it's powder) blush will make it less intense and easier to blend. You could try out some less-pigmented blushes. Most of mine are freakishly pigmented, which is problematic for me at times, but my Lancome Miel Glace is pretty soft. There are several brands with less-pigmented blushes. I've read MAC blushes are a good choice for that.
Oh, and if you feel like you've applied too much, you can always take some face powder and brush it on top to tone the color down. 

So I finally decided on and received my KT sleeve. I just bought the Amazon one in coral. I really wanted the mini sleeve from Oberon, but I also really wanted the dragon design. There were no other mini sleeve designs that interested me, so I just gave up and got the Amazon sleeve. It's actually pretty nice. It's very snug and the colour is nice. Maybe I'll get an Oberon for my next Kindle.

Oh, and my Shu pencil shipped! It won't arrive until the 17th or something like that, so I've still got a bit of a wait.


----------



## Jen

Hey all! I hope you had a good weekend! I did, I'm about done with Christmas shopping, so that's a relief! Of course I bought some stuff for myself along the way, it's more fun that way !

*Neo*, no, I don't have the oils yet. They shipped really fast, but unless it was shipping from Alaska I should have had them by now. The order shipment e-mail didn't have tracking, I e-mailed them yesterday asking for it. (*ETA - just got an e-mail from them, they'll be here today!) I am not a big fan of the smell of the maracuja either, I have just gotten in the habit of not breathing through my nose for the minute after I apply it! Luckily it does go away quickly. Let us know how you like it once you use it!! I'm excited for my Cameilla, if and when it gets here. The CoylCushion(s) shipped last week, she said they should be here the beginning of this week. She threw in a matching phone size cushion as a holiday gift too. I have no idea what I'll use that for but I'll find something! I'm just so impressed with her service and how nice she's been! I can't wait to get them.

*Addie*, I may have found a miracle for the dry flaky spots!!!!! I've been researching dermatologists, I just want to pick the right one, and in the meantime did some google searches on dry flaking skin around the nose. This one woman on one of the websites pretty much said the same thing I've been saying, nothing works no matter what - and she said her miracle was Aquaphor! I don't know what else you'd use that for other than diaper rash&#8230;.so I was a bit put off. The package does just say 'for dry chapped skin', but I think that's what most people use that for! I was at Target and saw it and thought what the heck, I'll give it a try. I've used just a tiny bit around my nose morning and night for the last 3 days - OMG! The flakes are literally almost GONE after just a few days. I'm terrified it's going to break me out, but so far so good. My biggest problem lately has been putting foundation on, no matter what I've done before putting it on its looked just dry and terrible around my nose. I've been doing my day moisturizer with a few drops of maracuja all over, then just a dab of the Aquaphor around my nose, let dry while I brush my teeth then put on primer - no more dry flaky terrible looking foundation! I'm so excited. I'll still probably go to a dermatologist once I find the right one, but it's working pretty great so far!

My Shu pencil will finally be here Wednesday!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I get some great deals on Zulily. Today they have some great Lodis leather bags, wallets and accessories (including leather e reader covers). If you are interested you have to act quickly. I ordered the Mophie iPad cover and and iPhone juice pack and one day and they were sold out within minutes.

http://www.zulily.com/invite/sdavis1429


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I completely mis-read what you wrote about the Seal Brown, sorry about that! And glad you found the red Travalo on Amazon prime! I checked a couple of CVS stores here-3 out of 3 had no idea what I was talking about but one guy did check & said "I see we carry it but it's OOS". Probably easier just to order from Amazon vs chasing around town for it. Which one do you have/did you order? I see there's several different ones to choose from.

*Corky*, I didn't get the 4 balm set b/c I don't like all the flavors. I sniffed all the testers & really only liked the lemon. Mint is too tingly & I really dislike anything floral on my lips.

*Addie*, as I was washing my face this evening I got really close to the mirror & I could see tiny micro-shimmers still there after rinsing (granted I didn't use my Mia). So I re-washed & it came off but I realized it was the Chanel blush. I think I'm going to return it, much as I love how pretty it looks in the pan. I didn't notice the shimmer at the counter, nor when I test drove it. But I really don't like it when it doesn't wash off the first time. I also noticed fine shimmer in that Origins powder foundation so that's going back too. I know, I'm super picky about shimmer. It all goes back to my art teacher days when one of my dis-gruntled high school students threw an entire tray full of glitter bottles at me, what a mess that was  I'm going to pick up some more lemon JB balms too, my younger daughter Lauren has very chapped lips & this will be a great stocking stuffer. I'm also getting the 4s iPhone tomorrow! I cannot wait! I called around to the AT&T stores & it's a 2-3 week wait so I'll buzz up to the mall & get everything done in one quick trip I hope.

*SN*, I know you have the 4s; did you get the 16 or 32 gb? I've got a 16 3gs but wondering if I should get the 32?


----------



## skyblue

*Ruby*, I have the iPhone 4. I purchased the 16g as well. If you plan on storing all your music and photos on it, I would go bigger. I prefer to use my iPod for the bulk of my music and photos.


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> *Ruby*, I have the iPhone 4. I purchased the 16g as well. If you plan on storing all your music and photos on it, I would go bigger. I prefer to use my iPod for the bulk of my music and photos.


I do use it as my camera but I figure I can store all my pics on my MacBook. And I've got a 4th gen iPod nano for music. I don't have one song on my 3gs! I'm just wondering outloud how long I'll have the 4s before I upgrade again...I lasted 25 months w/the 3gs.


----------



## Jen

*Ruby*, I'm with you on shimmer! To the point that if I see a Christmas card that has glitter on it, I hold it over the trash can, open it, read it, throw it away immediately and wash my hands. Sorry to those that love glitter cards and sparkly decorations, it always ends up in my eyes or something and I just can't stand it!! I'm very much matte with my makeup also, I stay far from glitter there too. I do a highlighter, but one that's highlighting without being at all glittery. Congrats on your iPhone 4S! I want one SO bad, but can't get one until my plan is up in October or it'll cost me something insane like $600. Enjoy & tell us all how much you love it!

My oils and Coylcushions arrived today! I have a big Christmas party tomorrow night, so I think I'll wait on trying the oils for a day or two, but I'm in LOVE with the Coylcushions!!! I'm so glad you guys mentioned those here, I don't wander far from this thread into KB very often funny enough! It's perfect for what I wanted, and I love the material. I just got a brown suede. I'm really excited to use it!!

I was in Walgreens today and looked for the Milani eyeliner you're all raving about, they didn't have it there. Isn't that where you guys said you found it? I'm always looking for a great eyeliner!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Ruby*, I got the 32 GB. I almost got the 16 GB but I'd rather be safe than sorry and I didn't want to fill it up and be wishing I'd gotten the larger one. I did sell my iPod touch because I didn't want to bother with two devices but I turned around and bought a (used 5th generation because I wanted the long slim size) Nano and I use it for listening to audio books, etc.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, I got the eyeliner at Walgreens. The Malini section is pretty small. I got green and purple. FYI -- they say metallic but I don't find them to be really metallic.

WalMart has them too.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Milani-Liquif-eye-Metallic-Eyeliner-Pencil/17655673

Also Target

http://www.target.com/p/Milani-LIQUIF-EYE-Longwear-Eyeliner/-/A-13785598?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=Froogle_df&LNM=%7C13785598&CPNG=health%20beauty&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=13785598


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> *Ruby*, I'm with you on shimmer! To the point that if I see a Christmas card that has glitter on it, I hold it over the trash can, open it, read it, throw it away immediately and wash my hands. Sorry to those that love glitter cards and sparkly decorations, it always ends up in my eyes or something and I just can't stand it!! I'm very much matte with my makeup also, I stay far from glitter there too. I do a highlighter, but one that's highlighting without being at all glittery. Congrats on your iPhone 4S! I want one SO bad, but can't get one until my plan is up in October or it'll cost me something insane like $600. Enjoy & tell us all how much you love it!


Oh my goodness, Jen! I do the _same thing_ with any card that might have glitter on it! And I won't even touch it w/my bare hands, I use a tissue to hold it. I've gotten little bits in my eyes, etc & it hurts like crazy. What highlighter do you use? My favorite is Dior Amber Diamond, no glitter, just soft glow. Anyway, I paid a smaller penalty to dump my verizon acct & go w/the iPhone back in November '09, but $600 is too much. I can't wait to get my new toy!


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> *Ruby*, I got the 32 GB. I almost got the 16 GB but I'd rather be safe than sorry and I didn't want to fill it up and be wishing I'd gotten the larger one. I did sell my iPod touch because I didn't want to bother with two devices but I turned around and bought a (used 5th generation because I wanted the long slim size) Nano and I use it for listening to audio books, etc.


Thanks for sharing your phone info SN. I am still un-decided....I've been fine w/the 16 so far but the "what ifs" are nagging at me. I would hate to run out of space! Decisions decisions....


----------



## Neo

Yay *Cobbie*!!!! I hope you love your new rice cooker as much as I do mine!!!! My favorite feature (apart from the simply delicious rice I get every time, that is): the timer - I throw my rice and water in in the morning, before going to work, and programme it for the time I want the rice to be cooked. I thn come home to the delicious warm scent of Thai jasmine rice, just yumm!!!! Which makes me think: having lived in South East Asia has made me, uh, kind of difficult where rice is concerned. After having tried a few, I am now sticking with the Organic Thai Jasmine rice I order from Import Food. I can eat it just like that, plain, with nothing else, it's just that good!!! I highly recommend it, and doubt your DH would ever think rice is bland 

http://importfood.com/nrsd2201.html

*Addie*, I haven't tried the new, cheaper Camellia oil yet, or at least not on my face, and I'm not so sure I will... The thing is, I've been trying it on my body, and it just is really quite different from my AP one . It's really much oilier and heavier. It even smells way stronger - the AP one has virtually no scent, no color (the cheaper one is kind of yellow), and just doesn't soak into my skin in the same way. To be honest, it makes me think very strongly of olive oil. I'm not sure if it's because it's unrefined, or if it really is olive oil! Because there is only be way to be sure, I ordered another bottle of Camellia seed oil today, but this time I ordered from a UK shop, because I wanted a known and reputable brand - I went with the German Primavera, I KNOW that will be exactly what it says it is. I will report back as soon as I get it and can compare, but this may take a while, as, well, it's shipping from the UK and it's the season 

*Cmg*, have you had a chance to try yours yet? What did you think?

*Jen*, I'll be looking forward to reviews of yours too - so cool it already arrived!!!! I chickened out of trying the Maracuja oil today - I'm just so glad my skin is finally ok again, and it's just been a week, so I think I'll just continue doing the usual for a few more days before changing anything . And you will be happy to know that I placed an order with LY today (I know, way to go on the smackdown )! My LY07 has been shedding like crazy, and I wrote to them to ask if this was something that happened frequently or if I had just been unlucky - I was actually ready to order a new one. LY CS is totally amazing!!!! They came back to me, saying that they would be happy to send me a new LY07, free of charge, along with another free brush to make up for the inconvenience!!!! Amazing!!!!! So I ordered the Super Blusher, and the LY39, to use with my LM under eye powder . I decided to pass on the super fan - as tempted as I am, I know that I really don't need it, as I use my LY07 for both my Chantecaille loose powder, and at the end to swipe off excess powder and blend. So I feel pretty good about it, as well, I really was reasonable, no? 

I can't wait for you to get your Shu, I'm sure you will love it!!!!!!

*Ruby*, lol, no worries at all  - sometimes I misread myself! Anyway, I'm so sorry the Chanel blush isn't working out for you after all . I did notice the shimmer, but actually thought it was decently discrete and fine, and looked kind of cute. But I totally understand that it's just not good - if you can't stand it, you just can't! You should definitely check out the Chantecaille blushes (and powders in general) though: completely matte, blend in beautifully, and no glitter whatsoever  !

I got the regular Travalo from Amazon, just in red:

http://www.amazon.com/Travalo-TRSB50RED-Travel-Atomizer-Red/dp/B00361DFQQ/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1323741249&sr=8-4

The one I already have is the exact same one, in silver, and it works really well! The only issue is that I don't seem to be able to remove the Chantecaille's spray thingie to get to the little thing to fill the Travalo . I didn't want to force it, as I'm not in a hurry, and plan on passing by SpaceNK in a couple of weeks again and see on theirs if it's removable or not - I prefer to break their tester than risk my brand new bottle 

Congratulations on your upcomming new iPhone!!!!!!!! So exciting! My iPhone 4 is my first iPhone, and I don't see how I can ever own another kind of phone! For what it's worth, I've never regretted having gone with the 16GB one - it's more than enough, and with plenty of space to spare! Just look at how much memory you are using n your current 3S now: if you are close to using 16GB, go with the higher memory. If you aren't, chances are that 16GB will be more than enough.


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Yay *Cobbie*!!!! I hope you love your new rice cooker as much as I do mine!!!! My favorite feature (apart from the simply delicious rice I get every time, that is): the timer - I throw my rice and water in in the morning, before going to work, and programme it for the time I want the rice to be cooked. I thn come home to the delicious warm scent of Thai jasmine rice, just yumm!!!! Which makes me think: having lived in South East Asia has made me, uh, kind of difficult where rice is concerned. After having tried a few, I am now sticking with the Organic Thai Jasmine rice I order from Import Food. I can eat it just like that, plain, with nothing else, it's just that good!!! I highly recommend it, and doubt your DH would ever think rice is bland
> 
> http://importfood.com/nrsd2201.html


*Neo*, you and I eat the same rice!  I do a lot of ordering from Import Food!

*Cobbie*, one of the things I like best about the programmable rice cooker is the oatmeal it makes. If I use water instead of milk, I can set it up the night before and have oatmeal waiting in the morning. This is an especially easy way to soak Scotch oats all night and have them ready in the morning.


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I don't really need any more blush but will check Chantecaille next time I'm at Neiman's. What shades do you have? Thanks for the Travalo link! I think I'll get a couple b/c I don't see how you can use the same one & wash to switch scents. I'll check the space on my current phone, and in the meantime I posted this question over in the Apple section & got no replies but I know you helpful techies here will help me...

I've got the 3gs and will be upgrading to the 4s soon. I have never used it as an ipod so I have never hooked it up to iTunes. I want to save my notes, calendar & text messages on my MacBook. If I sync it will it save all that info? And if the answer is yes, where on laptop do the notes & texts get saved? Thanks, as you can tell I'm not much of a techie


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, congrats on your Zojirushi! You will love it! I highly recommend *The Ultimate Rice Cooker Cookbook* by Beth Hensperger and Julie Kaufmann. There's lots of good info, and the recipes I've tried are delicious! 

I am a fan of Aquaphor ointment as well!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo, I like my camellia seed oil but I've never tried anyone elses so I can't compare. I like it better than my maracuja sample because it is almost odorless compared to that one, but the maracuja oil isn't as thick.  I actually went back and ordered argan oil and tamanu oil from genbotanicals as well, which arrived yesterday. The oils are nice, the tamanu smells and is very green and thick which is how it is described on other companies websites as well, but the box smelled STRONGLY of smoke which I'm not pleased about.


----------



## Jen

*Ruby*, lately I've been using the Becca shimmering skin perfector for a highlighter, and contrary to the name it really isn't all that shimmery at all. It just adds a very subtle glow. I might have to try that Dior one next!

*Neo*, YAY on your LY order !!! That really is amazing customer service, and you're going to LOVE the super blusher. It's by far the best blush brush I've ever used. Bummer on the cameilla oil not being the same, but I guess that could happen. I haven't even opened mine yet but we'll see how it compares at least to the maracuja, argan and apricot. I like having all these different oils! My skin is soooooo happy right now (hate to say that out loud and ruin it ) but I have to say I think the oils have been the difference. And the Aquaphor has been a complete miracle around my nose! I don't blame you for not wanting to mess up your skin, I will probably wait to even try the cameilla oil until this weekend for the same reason! I don't want to mess up whatever is going right! I'm really curious about that rice, I might have to order some. I mostly use just organic brown that I get in bulk from Whole Foods, I'd like to try something new. And I WILL own a Zojirushi rice cooker someday! I almost want mine to break so I have an excuse, but really mine works just fine! And I really kind of like the steamer basket for throwing in some veggies.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, I've heard wonderful things about that Becca highlighter. I will put it on my list of stuff to try....I returned the Chanel blush & Origins foundation this am & got back almost $100! I promptly went to the Apple store where I bought my new white 16 gb 4s iPhone!! Omg, this is some wonderful toy! I've been playing with Siri-asked her what to cook for dinner & I got a list of 8 restaurants. I also love that you can tell it to answer your text msgs so no typing while driving etc. its going to take me a while to figure out all the bells & whistles but it should keep me busy.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Congratulations, *Ruby*, you will love it. I love that you can just hold it to your cheek and it activates Siri. I needed to get milk so I told her to remind me to get milk when I left home. When I got to the stop sigh of my neighborhood I heard my alert. She was reminding me.

Be sure and let me know all the little tips you figure out. The cloud is awesome. I love keeping my calendar and contacts there and they are available anywhere.


----------



## Jane917

*Jane*, thank you for the oatmeal tip. This is the perfect weather for that. I am uneducated when it comes to oats. Other than having shipped some steel cut oats to my SIL in West Texas, Quaker right out of the box is my routine. I'll have to check out the Scotch oats.

[/quote]

As far as I know, the Scotch oats are the same as steel cut oats. Quaker right out of the box is our usual routine. Does you rice cooker have a porridge cycle?


----------



## ellesu

Addie said:


> *Ellesu*, have you received your Jack Black lip balm yet?
> 
> Oh, and my Shu pencil shipped! It won't arrive until the 17th or something like that, so I've still got a bit of a wait.


Yes! Love, *love* it! I agree with your review - Lemon is my favorite with Natural Mint a close 2nd (it reminds me of the mint flavor of a Thin Mint/after dinner mint!), Mango is only so-so, Shea Butter is yum! sort of like sugar cookies or vanilla-ish.  I was surprised that I could tell the difference on the first application. Definitely a keeper. Thanks for the blush tips - I've taken notes on the powder tips for a try later.  My Shu should arrive this week. Enjoy your KT sleeve! I refuse to even look - until after Christmas, maybe....

Since I'm in one place for the entire week I decided to try my Garden of Wisdom oils. I ordered the Basic Skin Care Set for dry, sensitive, irritated skin (can't seem to figure out the link thingy). I only used it for two days and one night - not because I didn't like it, but because it's sooooo many steps! After the first morning routine I actually found myself wanting it not to work so I wouldn't have to worry about incorporating alllllll the steps.  After two days and one night I can say the oils seemed to keep my face _marginally_ less dry - but not enough so that I wanted to keep up with alllllll the different steps. Maybe it's because the routine is so different/new/time consuming probably because I'm just lazy but I packed the samples away to try later on this winter. I've got to say, the Yarrow Hydrosol smells quite _yucky!_

My Haute Look brushes arrived. I've washed them and they are drying - now to figure out which brush does what. I may need to label them.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie, I can't even keep all my gadgets in my kitchen.VitaMix, Kitchen Aide, Neo's Zo rice cooker, except in a larger size, George Foreman grill, and a bunch of gadgets in my basement.. I'm a gadget whore.  Sorry the blackout spoiler thingy doesn't work on this quick post that i always use.

Also:  Jack Black Lip Balm.  I would like to report that the lemon is Cali's fave.  In case you don't know, she is my five lb. yorkie and I cannot leave a lippy on a table or coffee table.  She takes nothing else, but she ALWAYS finds the chap stick.  She found my lemon Jack Black and chewed holes in it.  That makes two out of four.  I lost the Shea butter, which so far was my favorite.  Cali hasn't tried that one yet and neither one of us have tried the mint.

My dark coffee brown SADDLEBACK tote arrived today.  Man is it stiff and heavy.  I am not sure how I feel about it.  The pigskin liner doesn't seem to be a perfect fit and the bag may, in fact, be too heavy for me.  But it's not as big as I thought it would be and it sure is sharp looking.  Not all that feminine but moreso than the satchel that I returned and much larger.  

Oh Sandra please SHUT UP about that phone! LOL.  You will have me buying one before my contract is up next year.  Reminders at the stop sign?  I NEED something that does that.  I get to work and forget I have a life.  I cannot remember to do anything personal while I am at work.  And I find I am getting quite forgetful these days.  I think I may have just justified $600 for a new phone!  NOT!


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> Congratulations, *Ruby*, you will love it. I love that you can just hold it to your cheek and it activates Siri. I needed to get milk so I told her to remind me to get milk when I left home. When I got to the stop sigh of my neighborhood I heard my alert. She was reminding me.
> 
> Be sure and let me know all the little tips you figure out. The cloud is awesome. I love keeping my calendar and contacts there and they are available anywhere.


I have spent way too much time on this today  I didn't know you could just hold it to your cheek & activate Siri! I think you know much more about this gadget than I do but I'll certainly share anything I come across. 
*Corky*, you have got to get one!! It's pure genius, seriously if I didn't see it I wouldn't believe what this does. $600 is a bit much, maybe switch over when your contract is up? I'd love to see pics of your Saddleback tote. I have the little gadget pouch for my phone but I'm not using it right now. Oh no on you JB lip balms! I bought 3 more of the lemon today at sephora.


----------



## mlewis78

I have the same Zojirushi rice cooker that Neo and Cobbie have.  Have had it for 2-1/2 yrs (was enabled by the rice cooker thread back then) and use it for brown rice.  I use it a lot for steel cut oatmeal for breakfast and set it up the night before.


----------



## Jen

I'm meeting a friend today for sushi at the mall in town where Sephora is, so I'm going to stop in to return a few things and see if there is anything I need. I may pick up one of these Jack Black lip balms since everyone loves them so much, though I'm really liking the AP. Sadly I can't think of anything else I need since I loaded up for the F&F sale, though I will probably find something!

I really like the idea of having oatmeal ready when I get up for breakfast, I may have to consider getting the Zojirushi sooner rather than later! Maybe with my next credit card rewards Amazon gift card.

Will you ALL please shut up about the iPhone ?! I'm so jealous!!! Hubs just got the 4S, it's really awesome. But, at the same time I can't complain that I have to wait because my company pays for my phone.......

*ellesu*, I'm so curious about those Hautelook brushes! I hope you love them!!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

OK, this thread inspired me to make my most expensive ever beauty purchase - a Clarisonic Pro (I'd never heard of Clarisonic before reading about it here).  I ordered it from the US because it's even more crazily expensive over here!  It finally arrived today and is now charging, can't wait!  I've just finished taking before shots (probably just for my own benefit!) so that I have something to refer back to to see how my skin looks in a month or three after using it regularly.  

Am very excited.  Only another 23 1/2 hours to wait until I can try it out...!


----------



## Jen

Congratulations *Zelah*, and welcome to the thread! I think you'll love it, make sure you report back and let us know! I think pretty much all of us has one, I can say I'll never be without it again! 
Stick around here and we'll talk you into more expensive beauty purchases  !


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Thanks Jen.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Welcome Zelah!  We know where you can get some great makeup brushes in your country!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hummmm, I wonder how this scent smells?


----------



## Jen

So I just made an incredibly spontaneous purchase that I hope I don't regret! I think we've discussed this before, but I have an issue with hair. Not on my head, but everywhere else. My leg hair grows like you wouldn't believe, I shave every single day, and if I don't I seriously don't sleep well. It's weird, I know - but it's been that way since I was a little kid. My mom tells stories about how she'd try to put me in tights and I'd scream about how it makes the hair go the wrong way and it hurts. I'm weird, I'm aware! I've considered for YEARS getting it permanently removed, but the cost is prohibitive. *Neo* has had it done, and I'm super jealous!!

Anyway, the Groupon goods of the day is this Remington Hair Removal system for $199, normally $250-$300 depending on where you go. It's sold out on Amazon. The reviews are pretty much 100% really good from what I've seen, most have used words like 'miracle' in their review. So, I bit the bullet and got it. If it works, and I don't have to spend $4000 on electrolosis, it's a good deal. If it doesn't, I just wasted $200. I just figured what the heck, it's worth a shot. Supposedly this works for up to 6 months, and replacement cartridges are only $30. We'll see!!


----------



## corkyb

I saw that today Jen and thought about grabbing it but since I never heard of it, I thought perhaps it was a hoax.  Plus I am not into pain at all.


----------



## Jen

I thought the same thing until I Googled it and read reviews on 8 or so websites.  Not one bad review, and when multiple people used the word miracle I thought it was worth a shot!  No pain no gain!!!  It says it uses light, but I'm sure it still hurts.  I'm okay with it if it works!


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, thanks for letting me know about the Aquaphor! Like you, I'm hesitant to use anything that could possibly break me out. But I put on a rather thick moisturizer all over my face the other day because I was tired of the flakes, and it didn't help at all. It didn't react badly, but it also didn't eliminate flakes.
I've been having the same problem with my foundation as well. Makeup is not settling well on those dry patches.
Next time I'm out running errands, I'll pick up the Aquaphor and give it a try. Are there different types?
I can't wait to hear your full review on the Remington Hair Removal System!

*Ruby*, sorry to hear the Chanel blush and Origins powder foundation didn't work out for you. I think I'll probably pass on the Chanel blush as well. I've been currently loving my Chanel Pink Tweed Blush, and it has just enough sparkle. I saw a review for the blush today, and I noticed the swatch had a pretty strong sheen/shimmer to it. I'm currently not using any of my sheen/shimmer-type blushes because i find they highlight my problem areas.
Also, I can't believe a high school student did that to you! How unbelievably disrespectful! Ugh. I hope she was the one who had to clean up.
Yay for getting your new iPhone! The new one looks awesome.

*Cobbie*, yay for your new rice cooker!
Glad the Clinique lash primer has brought new life to your mascara. I've thought a few times about getting the primer. I've read it's one of the best. Do you apply the primer, let it dry and then apply mascara or do you apply the mascara when the primer is still wet?
How is your pup doing with the radiation treatments? So sorry you guys have to go through that. 

*Neo*, oh no! That's so annoying that it's not the same as the AP one. Do they sell that AP one separately? I've only been able to find it as a set. And while I really want to try it, I don't want to try it that badly. 
I hope they didn't just package olive oil and call it camellia oil!
I look forward to reading your review on the German Primavera camellia oil.
That's wonderful that LY CS is sending you a replacement and free brush! I'm happy to know their CS is amazing. That puts me even more at ease for a possibly eventual purchase.
Are all of Chantecaille's blushes matte?
I love my Illamasqua blushes (matte, intensely pigmented and beautiful), but I'm always happy to expand my matte blush collection. The only problem is that the nearest Chantecaille is kind of far away from me.
I don't know how it happened, but I went from owning two full-sized blushes to owning nine. 

*Ellesu*, yay! I'm so happy you love your Jack Black lip balms!
I'm surprised how much I like the lemon and mint. I didn't think I'd like my lips tingling with the mint, and I've smelled the lemon one before and thought it might be too strong. I was wrong about both.
The vitamin e one is hard for me to describe as well, but I really like it.
Sorry to hear you didn't love your GoW oils. I'm not a huge fan of multiple-step skincare, but I've learned to embrace it--though I haven't had much of a choice with this finicky skin.
How fun to get to play with your new brushes!

*Paula*, oh no! My yorkie (Addie) is the same. Well, she'll chew anything, but she particularly loves lip balms and glosses. I've got a tube of lip gloss that has tons of her little teeth marks in it. Luckily, she didn't puncture that one.

*Zelah*, welcome and congratulations on your purchase! Hope you love your Clarisonic as much as we do!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

*Waves to everyone*

I should hopefully be safe when it comes to make-up brushes, I haven't used them since I discovered all-in-one foundation - and, to be honest, since I had my one-year-old son I haven't really had time for make-up!  Hence part of the appeal of the Clarisonic, I'm hoping it will improve my make-up free look.  

Good luck to everyone with your new purchases.


----------



## Neo

Oh wow, as ever, I see that I've missed quite a bit!!!

First, *Zelah*: welcome to the AA thread !!!!!! You are going to love your new Clarisonic, and way to go, the Pro, no less ! And I know you said you wouldn't be sucked in with all our shopping here, but one can always try, right ? And so my question is: what wash will you be using your Clarisonic with? <innocently bats eye lashes, while expectantly waiting for the answer> 

*Ruby*, I use the Chantecaille blush in Mood - just LOVE the color, and not really tempted by another one at this stage (for which I am grateful ). *Addie*, yes, all of the Chantecaille blushes (and bronzers, and powders, except for their LE highlighting powder) are completely matte. *Ruby*, I'm so glad you are enjoying your new iPhone so much, you've been wanting it for so long, you really deserved it!!!!!!!! 

*cmg*, I'm glad you like your Camellia oil ! But oh no on your order smelling like smoke, that's totally unacceptable, especially when you are ordering organic skin care products !!! Have you had a chance to communicate with them to let them know about this? I think you should!

*Cobbie*, I'm so sorry about Norman, but glad he's doing fine nonetheless! But poor you, that's a lot of driving around for you, and a lot of time spent in a car everyday . But what can you do, right?

I really hope you like the organic Thai jasmine rice when you get it - please let us know!!!! Oh, and I've also made a mean milk rice (used a different type of rice though, Arborio Nano) using a recipe from the same book *Skyblue *recommended! I'm not the biggest fan of the cookbook recipe wise, but I love all the info it provides on the different types of rice and what to do with them and how to prepare them in your rice cooker - good stuff!

*Jane*: that's crazy that we are buying the same rice from the same place!!!! I bet you get yours much faster though . And have you tried their Tamarind Candy (not the spicy one)? It's to die for!!!!

*Mlewis*: I got my rice cooker based on the same recommendations as you, from the same thread - no regrets though, I feel like I was very well enabled informed to make a wonderful purchase 

*Jen*, wow! Way to go on the Hair Removal System!!!!! Can't wait to hear from you on it and on how effective it is!!!!!!

*Addie*, they do have the oil separately - as of this week, at the AP counter at Bergdof Goodman! I'm sure they will ship it to you if you give the counter a call. Myself, I would have preferred the set, and actually debating with myself if I shouldn't get another one while they still have some: it's and LE, the cream is my face cream that I use morning and evening anyway, and the price basically gives you the oil for free (I know, yikes on the price of that cream, but it's simply fabulous !!!!). But the price of the oil alone is even crazier:


Spoiler



$180


 for 0.6oz . Which is why I REALLY want/need to find a cheaper alternative!!!!!!! But in terms of my routine, it's actually pretty simple: the AP cream and oil (I mix both together in my hands), morning and evening, and a Sulwhasoo eye cream, morning and evening too. All of this after having washed with my Clarisonic and Purity, of course!). I love the little amount of steps involved, and totally empathize with you on that one *Ellesu *


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Neo - I'm going to give the freebie cleansers it came with a go first (I've tested a bit of the first one on my wrist tonight so that I'll know by the time my Clarisonic has finished charging whether I'm allergic to it or not!)  I'll probably use my Witch (witch hazel based) foaming cleanser as the default one but, if I find that a bit harsh in combination with the Clarisonic then I might use Clinique facial soap.  I plan on using my Clinique toner afterwards, as I've heard a few reviewers speculate that some of the initial use break-outs are to do with the bacteria that was in your pores getting spread over your face and that using a toner can help kill it off, we'll see!

For moisturiser I generally use loads of Clean & Clear because it is light, comparatively cheap & just soaks right in - but I have some Clinique moisturiser too that I usually find a bit too heavy for every day use (even though it's the oil-free one it still tends to make my skin feel overly heavy unless the weather is very harsh/drying on my skin) but that might work well in combination with the Clarisonic.  I also have loads of Bio-oil left over from when I was pregnant with my son.  I might use that on my body, which is the main area I want the Clarisonic for, hence the Pro, it was that or the Plus if I wanted the body brush!

In an ideal world I'd use Lancome eye cream (Primordial Yeux) but I haven't bought it for years as it's so expensive!


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> *Jane*: that's crazy that we are buying the same rice from the same place!!!! I bet you get yours much faster though . And have you tried their Tamarind Candy (not the spicy one)? It's to die for!!!!


*Neo*, I buy a lot form Import Food, and it just has to drive across the mountains. I will add some Tamarind Candy to my next order. j


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, I have way more than 9 blushes so returning one was actually a blessing in disguise! Ive seen swatches of that Chanel tweed blush & it's gorgeous. My old student who did that was actually a 17 yr old boy. I taught at a school for kids who lived in residential placement. They were all emotionally disturbed and learning disabled. Those types of incidents were not uncommon but that one just really got to me.

*Neo*, thanks for sharing your Chantecaille blush shade. I've noted it & will definitely take a peak when I can! I love my new phone so far & I know it will serve me well for the next couple of yrs (or until the 5 comes out)!

*Zelah*, welcome to the immensely fun & dangerous AA thread! Congrats on your new Clarisonic. I've got the Mia & like everyone else here I love it. I've discovered so many great products here!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Just tried the Clarisonic for the first time.  

I got hopelessly confused by the beeps and didn't realise that you couldn't just use it for a cycle and a half (which I did when I realised that I'd got lost on the beeps) and then turn it off.  When I saw the lights flashing on the front I thought I'd turned it up to a different cycle by mistake but then realised on re-reading the instructions that it had gone in to pause mode, so I then had to let it finish its cycle so it would turn off automatically.  

It made my nose feel strange when the brush went over it but I'm sure I'll get used to the almost fizzy sensation.  I felt it left my skin much dryer, I wound up using my regular moisturiser plus some bio oil (possibly not the best thing for my face but my Clinique moisturiser was in another room.)  Next time I'll use the Clinique moisturiser on my face and see how that goes.

Hard to tell yet what the results are, I think my pores look a little less blocked (I have very small pores so it's hard to tell) and the results on my body will probably take longer to show.

It's nice to feel that I'm pampering myself a bit though, as a mum with a one-year-old I don't get much me time for things like this, so the Clarisonic with its fairly short cleansing cycle is pretty good for letting me feel I'm taking care of myself without it taking too much time!

(I might even treat myself to some of that eye cream I love with the Boots Advantage Points I've saved up over the last few years!)


----------



## Jen

*Cobbie*, I must have missed the post about Norman. I hope the treatments go well and he gets all better! I've been dealing with a sick cat for awhile, but nothing like radiation. Positive thoughts your and his way!!

I had a successful shopping trip last night, I'm finished Christmas shopping except for one gift card, and while in Sephora I started talking to an MUA that had very similar skin problems as me. She said her skin was a disaster when she started working there because of all the oils in the air, and her miracle foundation was the MUFE HD invisible foundation. She put it on me, and I bought it ! I can always return it, but for some reason (hmmmm, wonder what that is )I just love trying new foundations! I was bummed they didn't have the Guerlain *Neo* loves, but I'm excited to try this one. I'm going to try it on Saturday, I have a haircut and some errands to run, but if I don't like it it won't be a big deal! I didn't want to try it on a work day.

YAY *Zelah*!!! The beeps are to tell you when to move zones - 20 seconds on the chin/nose area, 20 seconds on the forehead, and 10 for each cheek. And there are different speeds on the Pro, so you can play with that. Make sure you read the instructions so you know all the features! You'll get used to it! And it may take some time to see real results. Your skin will just be cleaner and happier! Definitely moisturize, and if you're interested in oils look back the last 10 pages and you'll see plenty of discussion on that 

What a fun day, I just had someone give me her two week notice after I've spent the last year and half training her - and she was FINALLY doing the job up to par . AND she waited until she got her bonus YESTERDAY. Frustrating!!!! Being the boss has it's benefits and just straight up downfalls!


----------



## VictoriaP

Good heavens, I've missed a ton again and clearly have a lot of catching up to do. I should never have bought that Touch, all I do is read...

But I had to share this, because I finally found the perfect Christmas ornament for me, and I know you ladies can relate. 










(The Barbie logo is on the back of the shoe box on the bottom, where I'll never see it.)

It's still in its box on my desk, so I need to get one of those ornament stand hangers for it while I'm out today. LOL

Other than that, one note for Touch users: Trendy Digital came out with one of their WaterGuard pouches specifically for the Touch.



Mine arrived today, here's my five minute review from another thread where it's likely to end up buried:



VictoriaP said:


> The Touch version of Trendy Digital's WaterGuard pouch arrived a few minutes ago. I haven't yet taken the time to water test it, just checked it for fit and touchscreen function.
> 
> Fit is pretty good. While my personal preference is for a fully snug fit around the Kindle (I had a KlearKase for my K2) realistically, I doubt it would then fit through the double zip closure. Once inside, there's about 3/4" of extra pouch on three sides of the Touch. It definitely looks made for the device, and if anything, it might be a little shorter than pictured.
> 
> Operation: Page forward works consistently. It does take a bit more deliberate tap than the bare touchscreen requires. Page back is less consistent, due to the narrow range of that zone (careful swipes work better than taps for that function). Menu function seems a bit less consistent than page forward; the menu does (mostly) pop up. However, I've yet to get it to successfully complete a search. The bottom corners of the keyboard seem to overlap a bit, so if you're trying to press return (for "go"), you'll also press the delete key. Most things appear to respond a bit better using a stylus than my fingers.
> 
> In a nutshell, it'll be fine for reading. Less so for note taking, or anything that requires search.


*Cobbie*--sorry to hear about Norman, but glad to hear he's doing well with his treatment. Funny you should mention the reed diffusers; I have two cinnamon scented ones in my office. Helps with focus and mental clarity, plus a bit with energy...and I can use all of all three of those that I can get! Let us know how it turns out; I'm more pleased with the refill reeds and the glass bottles of the place I use than I am with the refill oils so far.


----------



## VictoriaP

*Cobbie*--with the vet's approval, of course, you might try things like baby food meats or products like Ensure; Petco and other pet stores carry dog & cat versions of that sort of thing. When we were dealing with one of our cats, Max, near end stage renal failure, sometimes that was all we could get down him. Poor babies, it's so hard when they have no appetite.

And *Corky*--are you SURE it's $600?  I'm pretty sure you bought your iPhone 4 before I bought mine, and I'm already eligible to upgrade at the usual $199/$299 price. On AT&T, dial *639# and hit call. It will send you a text with your eligibility.

(For the record, I'm not upgrading. Not even tempted. They haven't made a good end user jailbreak for the darn thing yet, and I can't stand stock any more. Just the ability to blacklist calls alone is worth the jailbreak--no more solicitors. Plus, the new iPad will be out by spring, and that's going to cost me an arm and a leg because I WILL upgrade if the rumors about the much higher resolution are true...)

And how is it that I walked into Hallmark to buy a $3 ornament stand for the pink tree above and spent $90? Ah well, other than a bit of candy and a couple of silly cheap toy type things, shopping for Steve is now officially done! (And the ornament looks adorable hanging from its stand on my desk.)


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, I too missed your post about Norman and I just wanted to say I hope he starts eating more for you and feels better soon. I had a cat who was sick w/feline leukemia for 1.5 yrs. He underwent chemo for about a yr but it was just too much for him after a while. Anyway I'm sending good thoughts to you for Norman's healing.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> I opened my rice cooker today and, whew, feel like I need a college course to operate it. I know it's probably not as difficult as it seems, it's just that my mind is cluttered at the moment and I need to focus more in order to understand the workings of it. Heck, I'm not even sure what they are talking about concerning the different rice types. *Jane*, was it you who said you didn't rinse your rice? Or was it someone else? I can't find the post.


*Cobbie* , it may have been me who said I don't rinse my rice. The more appropriate response should have been that sometimes I rinse and sometimes I don't. It depends on the rice I am using. If I want fluffy "American" rice, I might rinse. If I am using Asian rice, I usually don't rinse so that it will be stickier and easier to eat with chopsticks. I have even bought Asian rice that is pre-rinsed.


----------



## Jane917

I was a good shopper today, without even going to a store. One of my boys is working holiday hours in Portland for Williams-Sonoma. He gets a huge discount, so he picked up a couple of Staub pans for me. He got me a 12" fry pan and a coq au vin pan....Julia is channeling me. Both red. We will be traveling to Portland for the holidays, so I have to wait a bit to meet up with my new pans.


----------



## VictoriaP

Jane917 said:


> I was a good shopper today, without even going to a store. One of my boys is working holiday hours in Portland for Williams-Sonoma. He gets a huge discount, so he picked up a couple of Staub pans for me. He got me a 12" fry pan and a coq au vin pan....Julia is channeling me. Both red. We will be traveling to Portland for the holidays, so I have to wait a bit to meet up with my new pans.


Mmm...and no sales tax. I should have made time for a shopping trip to Portland this year!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I received two boxes of the L'Occitane Shea butter lotion sets from QVC today. I am SO glad I ordered two because the BRATs each decided they needed a tube (even the boy - he took the regular). I actually wish I had gotten more and might pick some up after Christmas if they are still available.

If anybody got them and doesn't like the hibiscus, I'd be happy to trade a rose scented for it or buy it from you.


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> Mmm...and no sales tax. I should have made time for a shopping trip to Portland this year!


It's not too late! I suppose if you order on-line you will still have to pay WA tax.


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, I always rince my rice - like at least 5 times !!!! But I'm a rice snob, so I may not be the best example to follow ... And I also had to read the rice cooker's manual a few times, and still go into it regularly. But if you just follow instructions, it's really easy to operate, just not easy to memorize, at least if you want to do anything other than cooking white rice right away. For the Thai Jasmine rice: same quantity rice and water (for 2 hungry adults, 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 white cups rice, same amount of water), close the lid, press "Menu" until the "cursor" is on "white" and press start. And voila, 45 mn or so later, wonderful rice . Although, I find the jasmine rice better if you open when it beeps to say it's ready, fluff it up, close up, and leave on warm up 15 mn or so longer . I seriously can't wait for you to make your first rice in it!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so glad you like your AP lip balm!!!!! And the packaging of the Kate Sommerville is adorable  As is your ornament *Victoria*!!!!!

*Zelah*, Jen said all there was to say on using your Clarisonic . You are going to love it!!!! And my skin never broke out when I first using it, so I don't think that's an obligatory step in its use . I'll be curious to know what you think of the Clarisonic cleanser - I wasn't a fan, but a friend of mine loves it!

*Jen*, you crack me up with the foundation testing . My hairdresser (a gorgeous young little thing) swears by the MUFE HD, so I'll be curious to know how you like it! I did look into it briefly, but it has a bit of too much coverage for me.

My Philosophy order arrived today, yay!!!!! What a relief, I think I have one squirt left in my bottle . I feel so much better now 

Oh, and I also received my re-made bangles, and they are absolutely gorgeous and perfect in every way! I'm so happy, and really recommend Raychel (the etsy sell). She has been the most pleasant ever, super fast, and super accommodating, and on top of that, after making the first set of bangles too small (but the exact size I had requested, hem...), she made the second one with a perfect fit, without having ever seen me, and without me asking her - after the fiasco of my first set of instructions, I told her to just make the second set in the regular size. She took a chance (without telling me ) and made them slightly smaller than the regular. I'm blown away. Oh, and I also had her make me the loops, but in silver (as she was shipping me the second set of bangles anyway...): they are absolutely exquisite!!!!!! Can you tell I'm not just happy but actually thrilled?


----------



## Neo

*Jane*, congratulations on your new pans!!!! Good pots and pans are a wonderful thing. I collect red Le Creuset myself


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> *Jane*, congratulations on your new pans!!!! Good pots and pans are a wonderful thing. I collect red Le Creuset myself


*Neo*, I have a few Le Creuset and I could have gotten more, but this particular discount was better on the Staub than Le Creuset. I love both brands. My Le Creuset get quite a workout, but my basic frypan that never leaves the stovetop is a Lodge cast iron.


----------



## VictoriaP

*Cobbie*, been there on the injection route; Max was our second kidney cat, so subQ fluids were a daily ritual.  Glad to hear Norman ate and is happier; if you do have to go the Ensure route, you can always mix a bit of it with the canned food, just to get some additional nutrients in there.

And *Neo*, I'm actually also one who loves the Clarisonic cleanser. I know I'm in the minority, but Purity has a detectable smell for me & I just couldn't get past it.

I've just added one of Olay Regenerist's Wrinkle creams this week to my regime and I actually think it really is diminishing my forehead lines. Or maybe I'm not raising my eyebrows enough or scowling as much since I started it. LOL!


----------



## CavMom

ok ladies I need some recommendations for my dd.  She is 26 and lives in the midwest - she had combination skin with occasional breakouts.  She has a big problem when the weather gets cold her face gets so dry in some areas but she cannot use too much moisturizer because of the oily parts.

Would the Maracuja oil work for this?  

I've tried reading back through the tread but there is so much information it's difficult to find what I am looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## corkyb

The marajuca is worth trying.  It's thick and doesn't feel really oily to me.  Weird that an oil doesn't feel oily.  I have only been using it about a week and not every day.  But I do like it.  I still at my ripe old age have oily nose and forehead.  The cheeks are red and dry though  I like the marajuca, but am still waiting to see if it breaks me out.  So far it has not.  I take back that it doesn't smell bad though.  That two second smell is God awful.  But then it's gone!


----------



## mlewis78

I went to the holiday market at Grand Central station Thurs. evening after work. Saw some beautiful things but didn't buy anything. There was one shop with gorgeous wooden bowls and (small) boxes. The wood comes from Nicaragua where they make them. I didn't make a record of their name, but here is a directory of the stalls there:

http://anakin.mallfinder.com/images/store/pdf/2011/GCTholidayDirectory.pdf

Dream-Pillow has novelty pillows and these cat dolls ($30):

http://dream-pillow.net/dreamphotos/smproducts.php#catdoll

Mushmina was there: http://www.etsy.com/shop/Mushminastore?page=1

I looked at some pouches there (looks like the wallet on the etsy page) and discovered that my K4 fits in it if I take off my Oberon cover.

There were a lot of jewelry stalls there. Most everything was too expensive for me, but I recommend stopping in there if you are in NYC before Christmas.


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, glad to hear Norman's doing well, and so happy to hear he ate and is in good spirits!
I love chubby dogs partly because my last dog (poodle) was ridiculously skinny no matter how much we fed her, and I always worried she wasn't eating enough. A friend recently called Addie a sausage , so I'm happy with her weight.
Oh wow. That's an exhausting drive to make twice a day in your city with all that traffic! And for such a long time, too! How our pets manage to make us love them and do just about anything for them!
I hope the radiation completely eliminates the tumours so you're able to have him around for a very long time.
Please hate the AP lip balm. Please hate the AP lip balm. Please hate the AP lip balm. 
I love nice packaging, so I completely understand how the ExfoliKate packaging made you happy.
We always rinse the rice because sometimes little black pebbles will sneak in there. So swirling the rice in water and draining helps eliminate those. Also, sometimes the rice will be dusty and might have chemicals on it to eliminate bugs.

*Neo*, since you already use the cream, I can see that it's definitely worth getting the set so you can have the oil basically free.
Yikes! That is an expensive face cream, but if you love it, you love it!
Okay. I'm going to pass on buying the oil alone as well. That's just far too much for me to pay for a 0.6 oz bottle of oil. I can understand wanting a cheaper alternative! I really hope the one you recently ordered is the one.
I'm jealous of your simple routine! I've learned my face is extremely lazy and needs daily exfoliation or I'll get spots. But it's worth it because for the first time in &#8230; oh, nearly a year? My face is smooth and lovely (minus some annoying flakes that have miraculously gotten better as well). *knock on wood* 
Yay for getting your Philosophy order just in time!
And yay for getting your re-made bangles and earrings! LOVE those bangles.

*Ruby*, that's a good way to look at it!
When I first bought the Chanel tweed blush, I loved it, and then I didn't. I thought the sparkles were way too big. Now I'm reaching for it all the time. I don't how it does it, but the sparkles barely show up on my face and it just looks so nice on. It's currently one of my favourite blushes.
Ah. I see. That incident would have gotten to me, too! Also, how wonderful that you taught there. You must have tremendous patience.

*Zelah*, I look forward to hearing how you like the Clarisonic the more you use it. Also, I've read that the Clarisonic actually helps moisturiser soak in better, so you're able to use less.

*Jen*, I have the MUFE HD foundation. I was using it solely for TV, but I used it the other day and found it was better for my flakes than the Guerlain one. The Guerlain one isn't all that flake friendly for me but neither is the VLA.
When I was first researching the MUFE HD foundation, I read it was much better to buff it in. So I bought MUFE's kabuki brush to apply it, and really like it.
And UGH regarding your ex-employee!

*Cobbie*, those VIC cloths looks nice! I have something similar. Mine are called Italian towels, I believe. They're pretty popular in Korean bath houses. They're used to scrub away dead skin. Really gross, I know. Yours look much prettier and softer.

*Victoria*, that shoe tree is so cute! And pink! 
Glad you were able to find a solution (even if it is less than perfect) for bath reading with the KT.

*Jane*, what a good son! I love Williams-Sonoma.

*Heather*, nice! How funny that your kids all wanted a tube!

*CavMom*, I don't believe the maracuja oil broke me out. I've kind of stopped using it again because it wasn't helping with my flakes. Using oils on oily skin shouldn't hurt, though. It might actually help regulate oil production.
I've been using Super Hyper Hydrator with Coconut Oil. It's on the pricey side, but it seems to be helping and isn't breaking me out.
I've read Eucerin, Cetaphil and Vanicream are all good drugstore-brand lotions. I've tried Cetaphil; it broke me out. I've tried Eucerin--the one with SPF. I like it fine. It's not super hydrating, but it's nice. I've tried Vanicream; it's incredibly thick, but it didn't break me out. It doesn't feel greasy to me either (unlike the Cetaphil), but it didn't get rid of my flakes.
It's hard because everyone's skin is different. I hope you're able to find something that works for her!

*Mlewis*, how fun! I love going to those type of markets!


----------



## Addie

Also, I might be in love with the Guerlain Cruel Gardenia Meteorites.
http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-cruel-gardenia-meteorites-review-photos-swatches
I hope I hate it when it comes out.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Well, day two with the Clarisonic and, after the third use, I have finally got the hang of the beeps and when I'm supposed to switch areas (last night I got confused and thought it was forehead, cheek, cheek, nose + chin instead of forehead, nose + chin, cheek, cheek and ran out of time for the nose + chin area).

I _think_ I'm seeing a slight improvement but it's only day two so it could be psychological at this stage!

*Neo* - I'm not sure what to make of the cleanser, doesn't feel like it's doing anything particularly other than maybe a little bit of softening so I wouldn't buy it. It's not really feeling as if it's cleaning or moisturising (but I'm using the gentle one, the one in the white container).

I'm still needing a lot of moisturiser but then I generally do. I have combination skin with an oily T zone but really dry cheeks, sides of my nose, around my eyes and upper lip. It could be that over the next few days the gentle exfoliation will remove enough dead skin that I won't need as much, though winter tends to be quite drying here in the UK, I already need to put cream on my one year old when we go out so he doesn't get dry, red patches on his face (and boy, does he HATE me putting the cream on him!)

*CavMom* - Sounds like your daughter might have similar skin to me in that respect. I generally find that using loads of Clean & Clear http://www.cleanandclear.com/ (an oil-free moisturiser designed to help prevent spots) is a good way to go, it soaks in to the dry areas and doesn't make the oily areas greasy, it's also very affordable (over here anyway!) Clinique oil free lotion also works for me but can seem a bit heavy unless my skin is dryer than usual due to external circumstances (such as using the Clarisonic, or the UK winter!)


----------



## Jen

I got my Shu yesterday! You guys are right, this is one great eyebrow pencil. I love that you have to push kind of hard because it won't adhere to your skin. I'm so glad I got it! And wow, what a long pencil!

*Neo*, I got my Philosophy order yesterday too! I had a little more of the Purity left than one pump, but not much more. I'm glad I don't have to think about it until next year! Unfortunately with my skin issues lately I need more coverage in a foundation, which is why I wanted to try it. It's a fine line between full coverage and cakey though, so I'm excited to try it tomorrow. I'm glad to hear your hairdresser loves it though! It seems to get great reviews, so we'll see. I'm glad you love your bangles, I'm NOT looking !!

Congrats on your pots *Jane*! I'm a All Clad girl myself! Got a really nice set for my wedding. Now I just need to cook more   

I just remembered something that I want to share, and *Cavmom* this may help you too. I'm 32 with similar skin as your DD. I use the maracuja oil, and the Korres quercetin and oak day cream during the day and night cream during the night. I do alternate with argan oil and apricot oil, but start with the maracuja (aka passion fruit oil). Anyway, when I was at Sephora the MUA I really liked was saying that she uses argan oil under her moisturizer. She said she puts a few drops in her palm, spreads it with her hands, and sort of pats it on her face with her hands. I've done that the last couple of times, it really works well. It doesn't put too much oil on the skin, but just enough. Then I follow with moisturizer, and primer in the morning. Between the maracuja, AmorePacific enzyme peel, Borghese mud mask, and the Aquaphor - I have better skin than I've had in a really long time. Fingers crossed it stays that way......

*Zelah*, glad you're getting used to the Clarisonic!

*Addie*, I just realized I forgot to answer you on the Aquaphor. I think there is a stronger kind in a tub, but I just got the regular healing ointment in a tube. There could be more kinds, but I didn't see it. Miraculously it still has not broken me out at all, and I hardly have the dry flakes anymore. I'm thrilled with it! What an odd solution, but it's been working like a miracle! But it sounds like you might not need it anymore anyway!! 
And you're right - it's amazing how much we fall in love with our pets and will do anything for them. I've spent over $2000 on my cat's issues, and haven't even thought twice about it. 
(And she WON'T hate the AP lip balm !) 
Oh no&#8230;..I love the new meteorites! I do NOT need a highlighter, I should stay far, far away&#8230;&#8230;or maybe you should tell me why you hate it so I will too!

I love bargain shopping, I stopped by Marshalls yesterday and ended up getting a suuuuuper soft robe set with a robe, spa towel, hair wrap and a few other things for $25, and a pair of Rocket Dog black sweater boots for $20! I need Christmas presents too


----------



## ellesu

Waves Hi! to *Zelah* and *CavMom*. Welcome!

I'm so trying to stop visiting this thread until after Christmas but....not doing a very good job at that. 

*Cobbie,* sending all good thoughts and vibes to Norman and you all. I must say I'm in awe of those of you who can manage to _manage_ a cat - catch one to take to a vet, drive with that howling going on, *give medication!*  When three of my kiddos moved to NC they left Cassie-the-cat with moi. I was always appreciative that Cassie allowed me to live in my home along with her. Catching her to put her in a cage (that sounds horrible) was almost impossible. She would taunt me by getting just out of my reach and then stare at me. Drove me crazy! When hubby and I went to OR a year ago, Cassie went to NC to live with my dd and 2 of my sons (her original owners) - in a house with 4 other cats (and a couple more people roommates). I think she's in kitty nirvana because those cats are truly family members.

*Mlewis,* I wish I hadn't clicked on that Mushmina Mina link. I love those bags! I will not email for dimensions. I will not email for dimensions. I will not....


----------



## Jane917

My latest Sephora order arrived. I got the LM Secret Camoflage, Secret Brightening Powder, and Foundation Primer. I can figure out what to do with the Primer, but the others don't come with a "manual" so I will have to go back to the Sephora page to figure out why I ordered them. Oh Holiday fun!


----------



## VictoriaP

*ellesu*--Catching the cat has never been the issue around here. Getting the cat into the box, on the other hand....

We call our youngest (at 10 1/2) the gumby cat. Not for Jennyannydots (for those who've seen Cats on stage) but for the actual Gumby toys we all used to play with. She's weird, you can put her in any position and she'll stay there. She can also curl the tip of her tail into a full circle, or lay it over the edge of something at a perfect 90 degree angle. I pick her up and she just goes limp...until I try to get her into a carrier. Then all heck breaks loose! LOL

(She's also the biggest nuisance. She's on the desk with me now. Her desk, her office, her comfy chair, and mom, where the heck is the cereal bowl, I know you're done with it so that's mine now too?!)

Accessories--ah yes, the Waterproof case for the Touch. Meh. Not as successful as I'd hoped. It seems to work better on a flat surface (like the desk, or your palm, flattened out); trying to read on it on a stand or gripped in my hand in the tub was a pretty frustrating experience. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. I don't know if it would be better if the Touch was cased (I use a sleeve), or if the stand wasn't one of those open wire ones, or for those of you with iPhone 4--maybe I'm just holding it wrong. LOL I'm going to try adding some cardboard (or maybe plastic canvas) and fun foam to it to see if that changes anything; add a little thickness and a little stiffness and lordy, that just sounds wrong...  But hopefully, I can figure out a way to make it work consistently. It does do better than just the ziploc did, and I suspect that's due to the thicker, clearer plastic.

*Zelah*--the Clarisonic won't change the overall need for moisturizer, unfortunately, but yes, it will help get rid of the dead skin patches over a few days' use. I know what you mean about winter being an issue; we're having a particularly dry/cold one right now and my skin is really suffering from it! Sometimes, using something heavier at night (when you won't be as annoyed by it) can help supplement a lighter moisturizer during the day.

And if you don't already have one, consider perhaps getting a humidifier for your bedroom. I know mine does make a difference (when I have it on, which yeah, need to do that!) We had a pretty lengthy discussion of them in this thread back in April, maybe? A search on "humidifier" should turn up loads of options.


----------



## Andra

Cobbie, glad to hear that Norman is responding well to the radiation.
We did chemo for my Tuxedo-kitty for 10 months and he went across town with me twice a day.  But he was such a laid-back fellow, the trips were no problem.  If I have to do that again for any of my others, I will be in a world of hurt.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> So I just made an incredibly spontaneous purchase that I hope I don't regret! I think we've discussed this before, but I have an issue with hair. Not on my head, but everywhere else. My leg hair grows like you wouldn't believe, I shave every single day, and if I don't I seriously don't sleep well. It's weird, I know - but it's been that way since I was a little kid. My mom tells stories about how she'd try to put me in tights and I'd scream about how it makes the hair go the wrong way and it hurts. I'm weird, I'm aware! I've considered for YEARS getting it permanently removed, but the cost is prohibitive. *Neo* has had it done, and I'm super jealous!!
> 
> Anyway, the Groupon goods of the day is this Remington Hair Removal system for $199, normally $250-$300 depending on where you go. It's sold out on Amazon. The reviews are pretty much 100% really good from what I've seen, most have used words like 'miracle' in their review. So, I bit the bullet and got it. If it works, and I don't have to spend $4000 on electrolosis, it's a good deal. If it doesn't, I just wasted $200. I just figured what the heck, it's worth a shot. Supposedly this works for up to 6 months, and replacement cartridges are only $30. We'll see!!


Jen, I just went for this too. I've bought groupons before, but never a groupon goods deal. Do I have to do anything after I buy the groupon (like usually I have to go to the website to redeem it) or do I just need to wait for it to come in? I hope I like it...living in a place where it can be 30 one day and 80 the next I get a bit tired of trying to stay shaved all the time.


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Jen, I just went for this too. I've bought groupons before, but never a groupon goods deal. Do I have to do anything after I buy the groupon (like usually I have to go to the website to redeem it) or do I just need to wait for it to come in? I hope I like it...living in a place where it can be 30 one day and 80 the next I get a bit tired of trying to stay shaved all the time.


Oh good, I'm glad you went for it too! The last email I saw was that just by ordering I didn't have to do anything else. It's my first Groupon goods deal too. I hope we love it!


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies!

*Zelah*, that's exactly how I felt about the Carisonic cleanser too, and I didn't particularly care for the odor either - my Mia only came with the white cleanser you mention.

*Victoria*, I remember that you didn't like Purity - I can totally relate, as I haven't managed to bring myself to use the Maracuja oil yet - because I'm scared it it will not agree with my finally happy skin, but also because of the smell! To me, while I'm not particularly in love with the Purity odor, I don't mind it either, it just smells clean 

*Addie*, I know, my face cream is stupid expensive - I'm kind of embarrassed about that, actually . But I do love it, and what it does to my skin, and I figure that it's my face, and I'm kind of stuck with it for life, so I better take care of it . I ended up ordering the set, it just makes sense, and now I won't need any face cream until summer at least, so it's ok (I don't intend to change regimen on that front, as I just don't believe that anything can be better than that, lol). I usually prefer buying from the AP counter directly as they usually give me loads of deluxe sample freebies, but they were out of the set, and I figured that I preferred the products I use everyday to samples I may not end up using anyway...
I agree that while the Guerlain foundation has really good covage, it is not dry skin/flakes friendly! Thank goodness, I haven't had too many issues on that front, just a couple of times - I put it all on account of the Camellia oil. My skin has never looked so plump and relaxed, even some of my friends remarked on that!!!!

Which makes me think, *CavMom*, you may want to look into Camellia oil for your daughter: I have combination skin too, and the Camellia oil just seems to balance everything out nicely, and no breakouts whatsoever with it- and I use it twice daily, mornings and evenings.

*Jen*, yayy on your Shu pencil finally arriving, and on you loving it - I knew it !!!!! And I've been using mine everyday for 3 weeks now, and it still doesn't need sharpening, and hardly shows any wear!!!! And I can't wait to hear how your day with the MUFE HD went!!!

*Cobbie*, I'm so glad Norman is eating again - it must be such a joy to see him being his old self again 

*Jane*, you are going to have so much fun trying all your new Sephora stuff!!!! Like *Cobbie* said, the secret brightening powder is for the under eyes, to be applied on top of your concealer. I think the secret camouflage is a concealer, if I remember correctly - I've never tried this one, and will be looking forward to your reviews 

I just ordered myself all 10 paperbacks of Neil Gaiman's Sandman series!!!!! I guess that will keep me busy during the 2 upcoming long holiday weekends . I unfortunately won't be able to spend the holidays with my family this year, so I figured I needed something to keep my mind off the fact that I was alone for the holidays, and I heard so much good stuff about these comic books (love comic books, the ones for grown ups, not the Superman and Batman ones)


----------



## gajitldy

Anybody have a perfume they love?  My usual fragrance is Ralph Lauren Blue (which I love) but am looking for a change.  Maybe something musky as I typically don't like florals.

I too hate the smell of Purity Made Simple but my skin loves it so I am stuck with it!

Diane


----------



## Neo

*Gajitidy*, after having been obsessed with it for weeks, I finally caved last weekend and bought myself Kalimantan, from Chantecaille. It's definitely not floral, and musky may actually be a pretty good description - it has patchouli undertones. Maybe worth checking out?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Yesterday, I bought 2 pairs of Nike running shoes. I thought it was good sale price at $50 each.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My favorite colognes are (#1) Chanel Chance Eau Tendre followed by Ralph Lauren Romance or Philosophy Amazing Grace.

I left the marajuca oil off my face for several days until it cleared up.  Just to give it a second change, on Thursday and Friday I placed the tiniest drop in my palm, rubbed my hands together and barely patted my face.  Today my face is totally broken out in red splotches again.  No more oil for me.


----------



## CavMom

Thank you so much for your greetings and suggestions for my DD's dry skin.  I passed on the information, she is going to start with the Drugstore options first and just bought a humidifier.  She will be home for Christmas break next week so we well go visit Sephora - she doesn't have one near where she lives - and find some of the other moisturizing options.

Neo - where do you order the Camellia Oil from, I think I will get some of that for her - sounds like it's something a starving grad student would not be able to afford.


----------



## VictoriaP

Grrr...now I'm looking at that Remington Groupon deal too...there's three days left on it. It would be so nice to be able to shave less! *off to go look at reviews*

And last night's bathtub read was a success! I spent all morning yesterday trying different combinations of materials to add padding behind the Touch in the waterproof pouch. I finally found a piece of stiff plastic foam (probably used to fill out an iPad sleeve for display, LOL) that when cut to fit and shoved in there, allowed me to access nearly all the functionality of the Touch.  It's too bad that any kind of modding was necessary, but at least now I have it working, and it works pretty well.

However...(looks left and right guiltily)....I handled a Nook Simple Touch last night and fell in love. The screen looked whiter, I loved the font options, no hack needed for custom screensavers, and oh no, someone PLEASE talk me out of this idea fast, because it's a really bad one. I have way too much invested in Amazon's system to switch at this point!


----------



## Jane917

VictoriaP said:


> However...(looks left and right guiltily)....I handled a Nook Simple Touch last night and fell in love. The screen looked whiter, I loved the font options, no hack needed for custom screensavers, and oh no, someone PLEASE talk me out of this idea fast, because it's a really bad one. I have way too much invested in Amazon's system to switch at this point!


*VictoriaP*. STAY OUT OF BARNES AND NOBLE! I am going to take a guess that you were at B&N at Pickering Place. Go across the parking lot to Trader Joe's, Lowes, Petsmart, or anywhere. OR go to the Flagship Costco, BUT stay out of B&N!


----------



## skyblue

*Victoria*, I am utterly and completely shocked!


----------



## Andra

Well I got an email from B&N that I could take in my first edition Nook and get a $50 gift card if I purchase a new Nook. The simple Touch is only $100 so I may do that.


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, I use the AP Time Response Skin Renewal Creme - creme version in the winter, gel-creme version in the summer (ok, for 3 months, lol). It's stupid expensive - again, I find it slightly embarrassing to spend so much on my face creme, but once you try this one, there is just no going back, it is THAT good (check out the 5 reviews on make up alley, they kind of say it all). If you do decide to go for it right now, I would recommend you go for the set - creme and oil for the same price as the creme alone. But if you want to give it a try before splurging, I would recommend you call the AP counter at Bergdof Goodman - ask to talk to Tatiana, and tell her I recommended you contact her (obviously, she knows me by my real name, not Neo, lol). If you ask her, she will be happy to send you deluxe samples for you to try, free of charge . The only thing with the set that contains both creme and oil, is that it's an LE, and right now they only have it left online . Anyway, either way, let me know what you do 

*CavMom*, Camellia oil is actually quite cheap, around $10-20 for 2oz. The only thing is, that I'm not sure where I can recommend to buy it, as I'm still experimenting at the moment with various sources . The one that got me hooked and completely in love with it, is the one offered by Amore Pacific, which is ridiculously expensive, and outside the budget of not only a college student ... I got it for free in a set with my usual face creme (also ridiculously expensive ), but I don't think I would pay for it that much, which is why I'm looking for other alternatives. I'm happy to let you know as soon as I find a satisfactory substitute . If you are in a hurry though, and not afraid to experiment, the scent free Mei Camellia Oil on Amazon gets really good reviews and I would go for it if I weren't waiting for another one I just ordered.

*Victoria*, I hear you on the Nook ST! I also love that piece of hardware!!!! But I sooo don't want to deal with B&N CS, and it's not like I can simple replace my Kindle with it, as it would make all my library unaccessible . That's what helped me resist the lure of the Nook 

*Andra*, you are just not helping!!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

OMG!!!  Cobbie, please order that face cream and if you hate it, I call dibs.  You can send it to me.

Neo, *THUD*!


----------



## Neo

LOL *SN*!!! The only thing is...if she does end up ordering it, she won't hate it - I think I can guaranty it


----------



## VictoriaP

I know, appalling heathenish thought. But in my defense:

*Cobbie & Neo*, I have to say that if I hadn't already had the KT in hand when I saw the Nook Touch, I might have seriously considered it. The user interface "menus" are clean and gorgeous and easy to figure out, plus it has more customizable functions--something like six fonts, perhaps, line spacing and margins that actually made a little more sense, and of course, DIY screensavers. And the Pearl screen really did look a good deal whiter, though that might be due to the very bright overhead lights. The text just looked crisper, somehow.

I never liked the original Nook and its interface, had no interest in the Nook Color, but I'll admit this one was really tempting. I'm kind of glad I already had the Kindle Touch, or I could have been facing a big dilemma.

*Andra*, I wonder if all Nook owners got that offer. A friend's Nook is on its last legs--and since she shares an account with her husband, there's no converting her to Kindle. But I'd love to see her get a new device, as she's a train commuter and uses hers heavily.

And *Jane*, you nailed the location, LOL. We were at the theater to see the new Sherlock Holmes movie, and hubby wanted to stop in at B&N to look for a gift. It was kind of funny; I picked up a beautiful leather-bound edition of Anne Rice's first three Vampire novels and was really tempted for half a second...until it suddenly occurred to me just how heavy the darn thing was. 

Then hubby crowned the whole thing by buying his gift...with the Amazon Visa. Hee hee!

Still thinking about the Groupon/hair laser thing. I'm just not sure if my leg hair is too light for it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

If not, thanks Neo!


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie said:


> *Victoria*, I'm glad you're over it. You _are_ over it, aren't you?
> 
> I forgot to mention that Neiman's offered free gift wrapping and I found a code for free two-day delivery. I though I'd put my package of "gold" under the tree for Christmas opening. That anticipation thing again.
> Thanks, *Neo*, I think.


Well, kinda over it. Maybe. I think.  They had such a cute pink cover for it though that just won't fit my Touch... LOL (Yes, I did look at measurements this morning just to see.)

As for the Neimans purchase, actually, with free wrapping, the gift with purchase, and the free 2 day, that's actually a pretty good deal I'd say!

I'll be interested to see if you or *SN* ends up with it though.


----------



## Neo

LOL ladies, you crack me up 

*Cobbie*, yayyyy!!!!! You are going to LOVE it!!!! I can't wait for you to try it and to come back here and tell us all about it - I warn you: this may be the last moisturizer you will ever buy (AP has been called "the mother ship" of skin care, lol)...

*SN*, sorry to say it, but don't get your hopes up too high    

*Victoria* - well done, phew!!!!!!! I'm very proud of you though, I know that was a hard one, the Nook ST is VERY cute 

Ok, smackdown is not working too well for me ... I just ordered this:










Now the big question is: what kind of brush do I need to apply it ?? Boy do I hope my LY freebie is appropriate for that


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> Ok, smackdown is not working too well for me ... I just ordered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the big question is: what kind of brush do I need to apply it ?? Boy do I hope my LY freebie is appropriate for that


That's too gorgeous to use! I can't even imagine...

I keep forgetting to post this one:



It's Belkin's Undercabinet Mount for tablets. I'm not sure if it's adjustable enough for the Fire, but that might be worth looking into--it fits a lot of others, not just the iPad. It's a sturdy temporary mount, folds up to put into a (somewhat deep) drawer for storage, and it works amazingly well. Found an unused GC buried in my office when I was doing my clean out and there was really nothing else I wanted from that particular site, so I figured it was worth a shot. It's been in the house for a couple of days and hubby's already in love with it for watching Netflix while he cooks and for recipes--keeps the iPad off the counter and out of the food. LOL


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP said:


> That's too gorgeous to use! I can't even imagine...


Yeah, I know, that's the problem... But I'm determined!!!!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

Neo said:


> Yeah, I know, that's the problem... But I'm determined!!!!!!


Um...hang it on the wall of the bathroom and call it art?


----------



## corkyb

Oh no, Sandra, haven't you already received a few things from Cobbie?  It's MY turn to get Cobbie's discards.  Besides, once I move to Dallas, we will be best buds, so I have to get the AP skincare when she is through with it.  Now, in the meantime, what exactly did you order Cobbie?  I wonder if I could talk my brother into using his discount.  Oh wait, he doesn't work at Neiman's, does he?  Now where does he work again?  I swear I am getting alzheimers.  Really.  Maybe it is Neimans.  

Neo, what is that?  It's gorgeous.  Are those fishies carved in it?  Link please.

I received my Shu stuff yesterday and I like the brown pencil but I may have to order the softer color one also.  I was concerned when I couldn't even make it work on my hand.  But it did good on my browns.  I haven't tried the gloss, sharpener (which is self contained so I could carry it in my purse) nor the eyelash curler.  But I think I had a SHu eyelash curler before I switched to Shiseido.  I do like a good eyelash curler.  I also got my little red perfumer thingy and I found a gold one that I had purchased half price from a Mary Kay consultant.  Now all I need is some perfume.  I'd love to try that one you bought Neo.  I wish I lived in a little more urban area when it comes toshopping

Cobbie, how is Norman doing today?  I hope he is eating better and feeling ok.  It seemed like I was always going to the Vet's when Corky had kidney failure.  If I wasn't taking him, I was running down there for more needles, IV bags, etc.  I gave him subQ fluids for almost two years.  The vet said he didn't think I would be able to do it since I lived alone and it coulld be a two person job.  That little love sat bone still for ten minutes every other day while his skin swelled up the size of an egg with fluid.  He never flinched nor moved a hair.  I miss him still.  Cali is a love too, but I would never get her to sit still for anything.  My nickname for her is Princess Brat.  

Victoria, can you please buy a fire and let me know if that Belkin brace works for it?  TThen if you still want the ST, you may but one.  

I didn't get an email to trade in my NC and I'm kinda ticked off that I didn't.


----------



## corkyb

OHMYGOD!!!!  I just went to Neiman's.  I hadn't seen the price before.  Or, I thought I had but I hadn't..  Holy shit.  I coudn't even get that WITH my brother's discount.  I thought the high end Chanel skin care costs a lot!  It must be a miracle lotion.  I Can't wait to try Cobbie's throwaway....LOL.


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> Victoria, can you please buy a fire and let me know if that Belkin brace works for it? TThen if you still want the ST, you may but one.


LOL--no, I need to go into smackdown myself. Not only from a monetary standpoint, but I've spent way too much TIME online shopping lately. And oddly enough, the Fire doesn't tempt me.

But I did just check the Belkin site:



> Adjustable rubber brace fits 7-10" tablets


So it would fit with the Fire vertically, but not horizontally--so not useful for streaming video, I'd think.

Now I need to go see how much this wonder cream is so I can drool a little...

Edit: OK, so when *Cobbie, and SN, and corkyb* all decide they hate the stuff, I'm next in line. Wow. It's pure magic right? Attracts unicorns and dragons and gorgeous 6' Highlanders and such? 

Seriously, though, will it fix my prematurely aging skin? Because even at that price, I'd consider it if it made me look ten years younger! (I'm at the point where I'm starting to consider anything that would make me look ten years younger...except Botox. Went through that for migraines--didn't work for me, alas--and well, I like being able to raise my eyebrows. LOL)


----------



## Neo

*Paula*, that compact is (surprise!!!! ) by Chantecaille. It's a highlighter, and I got it from Nordstrom (I like the hassle free returns with them, so I prefer to buy there - plus it said I would get it before Christmas, so that's soon enough for me ).

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chantecaille-la-baleine-blanche-compact/3100292?origin=category

And I know about the AP creme price, tell me about it . Thus my embarrassment . But then again, like Cobbie said, embarrassment never stoped us 

*Victoria*, I don't know that any creme can make you look 10 years younger - apart from plastic surgery, not much help to be found for that (and I don't think Botox makes anyone look younger, just more...rigid? ). But the AP time response definitely made a big difference for me - in terms of lines (I know, I'm not that old, but I do have quite a bit of sun damage due to growing up and living for a long time in the tropics), and skin tone evenness, as well as skin texture. Also, it really is the only creme I have and in combination with the oil now, the only thing I use of my face in terms of moisturizer/anti-wrinkle. I've decided a while ago that I preferred one amazing product to a bunch of really good ones for the same price in the end. And I like the simple routine . All I can say, is that you would be best off by giving it a try if you are interested, and I would invite you to give a call to Tatiana if you want her to send you some samples? PM me if you are interested, I'd be happy to give you my real name


----------



## VictoriaP

*Neo*--I do get both the simple routine and the idea of one good product versus half a dozen poorer performers. In this particular case, I know a.) my husband would KILL ME (he's extraordinarily tolerant, but that one would push him over the edge) and b.) I probably wouldn't be consistent enough to see results. Heck, I'm not consistent enough with what I have now, and that's half my problem. When I actually do what I'm supposed to on a regular basis, my skin behaves pretty well--save for the illness that makes it so much drier and older looking than it should be at this point. No fixing that, unfortunately.

Speaking of which, it's off to my Clarisonic and moisturizer, because my skin is definitely suffering tonight!


----------



## ayuryogini

gajitldy said:


> Anybody have a perfume they love? My usual fragrance is Ralph Lauren Blue (which I love) but am looking for a change. Maybe something musky as I typically don't like florals.
> 
> I too hate the smell of Purity Made Simple but my skin loves it so I am stuck with it!
> 
> Diane


My signature scent is Safran Troublant by L'Artisan. I bought it when I went to Paris about 5 years ago. I wanted to find something to bring home with me that would help me remember the trip, and I didn't want to bring more clutter into my home. Since scent and memory are so tied together, I decided to find a fragrance I loved and this was IT! 
It's subtle and spicy, and I found a place in the US that carries it. 
LuckyScent is a great website; they have all sorts of amazing perfumes, and sell many of them in $3-4 sample sizes. 
They will also do a Scent Consultation for you online; there's a form to fill out on their site. I've never used it (since I'm so happy with Safran Troublant), in fact I just found it out when I was looking up the website to tell you about it. 
I highly recommend them. I order a large bottle every year from them, and they have great CS and always include free samples with your order.

This is such a prolific bunch; I've really fallen behind since I had the flu a month ago. Though I love reading all the posts; I don't know what half the abbreviations are though!

I wanted to report on my Bose SoundLink speaker, since someone was asking about it a while back. First I want to preface this by saying I am in no way an audiophile, but I do like good sound, and I am very, very happy with this speaker. The sound that comes out of it is amazing for its size, and very clear. I recommend it if you're leaning toward one, or looking for a portable bluetooth speaker.


----------



## skyblue

I wasn't a fan of the old school Ugg slippers, but I love these:

http://www.onlineshoes.com/largeimage.asp?id=226624&view=1008627

They are super comfy and cozy! 

Luckily I am happy with my current PTR regimen because the AP creme is out of my budget! . My only hope of using it is samples.  . I do love your Chantecaille highlighter, *Neo*!

My current favorite fragrance is Aqua di Gioia. . I get lots of compliments on it.


----------



## Andra

Victoria, if you want you can pm me and I will forward the offer I got to you for your friend...
I suspect it might have gone to all registered Nook owners, so she may already have it though.


----------



## geoffthomas

Looking for advice/help.
Do any of you have suggestions for where to purchase Chant D'Aromes by Guerlain online?
I am not sure how to be sure of the quality/authenticity of the product when buying online.
??


----------



## Neo

*Geoff*, I just called the only Guerlain counter in NY - it's at Sacks fifth avenue. They are currently out of Chant d'Aromes, but are expecting it to be back in stock this week. At least here you will be sure that it's authentic, as it's the physical authorized Guerlain counter. The guy said to call back on Tuesday, and the counter's number is: 212 940 2660.

You can then order directly from them over the phone, and they will ship it to you.

Hope this helps


----------



## geoffthomas

Neo - thanks - yes it does.


----------



## Andra

Well I did it. I just traded in my 1st generation Nook for a Simple Touch.
The saleslady didn't ask to see my email or anything so it must be available for everyone.


----------



## Neo

*Geoff*, I'm glad I could be of help 

*Andra*, yayyy!!!! Now you can start accessory shopping of your new Nook ST


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie,,  See?  You knew where my brother worked and I didn't.  Actually I just had a brain you know what and when I saw Nordstrom's somewhere else in writing, I had to smack myself in the head.  I wonder if they carry the AP.  Runs off to check before calling brother.....


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, once you start using that $$$$ cream, we probably won't even recognize you. .


----------



## ayuryogini

Help please 

What is AP Creme?


----------



## Neo

LOL *Ayuryogini*!!! You really don't want to know... But if you insist...  AP stands for Amore Pacific, and we are talking about the Amore Pacific Time Response Renewal Creme


----------



## Ruby296

Yikes, I don't check in here for a couple of days & now I feel lost!!
*Jen*, glad your Shu pencil arrived & you're happy with it. I've had mine since just before Thanksgiving & haven't had to sharpen it yet. In fact it looks like its brand new. This will last forever!!

*Neo*, that Chantecaille highlighter is stunning! Did you try it at the counter first? Not that I need anything but is it sparkly or does it just give a soft sheen? I've heard of women who buy doubles of things like this, one to use & one to keep as a collectible/art.

*Corky*, you crack me up about your brother! I am not even looking at that AP moisturizer! I know it's way out of my league & I'm happy w/my oils. The Shu pencil won't leave much of anything if you try to swatch it on your hand. It mixes w/the oils in your brow though. Hope you like it.

*Conbie*, glad to hear Norman has improved so much. You must be feeling quite relieved now. Hope he continues to get better & better.


----------



## Neo

*Ruby*, I've never seen this Chantecaille compact in real life, and had no chance to try it - which is why I ordered from Nordstrom, as they are really good about free returns, and hassle free too 

I don't think it's sparkly though, from the description that says: "Luminous, slightly matte effect imparts a fresh, natural glow". I found the idea of a matte highlighter really intriguing, and have no real clue what to expect! I wish I could get 2, one to use and one to keep, but I can't really afford it, and don't really have the kind of space necessary to collecting anything either 

I'm pretty impressed with Nordstrom, as it seems it already shipped!!! I will definitely let you know how it is when I get it


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, if I had to pick one store as a favorite I think it would be Nordstrom. I'm especially thrilled that they now have free shipping both ways w/out the $200 minimum. Can't wait to see your review of this highlighter. "matte highlighter" seems like an oxymoron  I would love to see pics of your new bracelets too if you get a chance to post....

*Cobbie*, I know exactly what you mean when it comes to our pets and our children. You never want them sick, stressed, sad etc but that's not reality. I've got similar UGG slippers but mine have a closed back. I tried the ones you have but my foot kept slipping out. I also love the ones *Skyblue* linked to, there are so many styles to choose from lately. I want another pair of boots too...Glad you are able to wear both brown Shu colors. I'm still amazed at this pencil!


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> Help please
> 
> What is AP Creme?


You really do not want to know.


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> My signature scent is Safran Troublant by L'Artisan. I bought it when I went to Paris about 5 years ago. I wanted to find something to bring home with me that would help me remember the trip, and I didn't want to bring more clutter into my home. Since scent and memory are so tied together, I decided to find a fragrance I loved and this was IT!
> It's subtle and spicy, and I found a place in the US that carries it.
> LuckyScent is a great website; they have all sorts of amazing perfumes, and sell many of them in $3-4 sample sizes.
> They will also do a Scent Consultation for you online; there's a form to fill out on their site. I've never used it (since I'm so happy with Safran Troublant), in fact I just found it out when I was looking up the website to tell you about it.
> I highly recommend them. I order a large bottle every year from them, and they have great CS and always include free samples with your order.
> 
> This is such a prolific bunch; I've really fallen behind since I had the flu a month ago. Though I love reading all the posts; I don't know what half the abbreviations are though!
> 
> I wanted to report on my Bose SoundLink speaker, since someone was asking about it a while back. First I want to preface this by saying I am in no way an audiophile, but I do like good sound, and I am very, very happy with this speaker. The sound that comes out of it is amazing for its size, and very clear. I recommend it if you're leaning toward one, or looking for a portable bluetooth speaker.


I was asking about the Soundlink. I have their portable speaker dock and I think I would really like the soundlink better. But I have also been looking at their radio/alarm clock/cd player/cd changer. You can't find cd changers anymore and mine broke. I was all set to buy the Sound link by signing up for audible for a year again and Bose no longer participates in that $100 off. That's how I got the Portable speaker thingy a few years ago.


----------



## skyblue

*ayuryogini*, I love that idea, too! When we were in Bermuda hubby found a scent made in Bermuda of native plants. When I get a "whif" I am swept back to the pink sand beach.... 

*Cobbie*, aren't the Uggs cozy?  My feet get so cold that I had to get a full slipper versus the slip on style. I tried posting the photo of the *Uggs Ansley* from my iPad, but it wouldn't copy so I ended up with just a link. 

My *Dior* eyebrow pencil is low, and my smashbox pencil is suddenly "out of lead". What is the difference between the colors of the *Shu *pencil? *SN*, do you have this pencil? You've seen my face, what color do you think I should order  I am slightly perplexed. Amazing, I know!


----------



## Jen

Woah! You ladies have been busy! I had a busy weekend, but I am DONE shopping AND wrapping! That is for sure a record. Well, I'm not exactly done shopping I guess - my mom drags me with her every year to go shopping for everyone and we're going tonight. Although I'm done with present buying so it won't be stressful - well other than just being at the mall that is ! Luckily we both loathe malls and zoom around to get things done. Plus after 2 hours we give each other a look and have to get out of there. My reward for going with her is a steak dinner and drinks 

So after this weekend I have two new loves - MUFE HD foundation, and cameilla oil! When I first put the foundation on I wasn't loving how it went on. I can't explain why, I guess I am used to the VLA and how it melts into my skin. So I finished and went on with my day, thinking it was just okay - then I went to get my haircut and realized how GOOD I looked in the mirror. Then I was in a dressing room trying some things on and noticed it again. It's probably the best color match I've ever had, and when I got home some 5 or 6 hours later it looked just as good as it did earlier and I didn't blot or powder at all. And it doesn't look cakey which is what I was most worried about. I'm wearing it again today, so time will tell - but so far I'm loving it! And the cameilla oil - LOVE! It's so sheer and light I wasn't expecting much, but after a few hours Saturday night I could tell some of the redness around my nose was a little better (the flakes are mostly gone thanks to the Aquaphor, but that doesn't help the redness). I used it again yesterday morning & night, and this morning - it's a great day alternative to the maracuja because it's so light and sinks right in. I can't compare with any other brands obviously since it's my first, but I bought from Russell Organics and I'm impressed. It's a very nice, light, pretty much odorless oil. Love it so far!

Someone asked about perfume, I've been a Gucci (brown box) lover for years. I bought a Calvin Klein Euphoria awhile back that is nice, but my every day go-to is the Gucci. Not floral, not exactly musty - but for sure more musty than floral. Hard to explain!!

*SN*, sorry the oil didn't work for you! What a bummer.

*Victoria*, what did you decide after looking at the Remington reviews? That's what sold me, so I'm curious! And do NOT cheat on your kindle with a NOOK! Bad, bad girl  !

*Neo*, I LOVE that Chantecaille highlighter! So pretty, and you know I love all things matte! I don't want it, I don't want it&#8230;&#8230;(and I'm not on smackdown!!!) 
I glanced at the AP stuff, OMG you weren't kidding!!!! I would buy it if it was a guarantee that it would fix any and all skin problems I have, but that's about it. I'd love some samples though! Maybe I wouldn't want samples&#8230;&#8230;.then I'd probably want to buy it!


----------



## Neo

*Skyblue*, like *Ruby*, I would highly recommend the Shu hard eyebrow pencils - they are simply fantastic, and they will last you half a life time (at least, lol). I now have both the Brown 03 and the SealBrown. Both work for me (actually wearing the SealBrown today, for a change ). The Brown 03 has more red in it, and is a tad lighter - it's kind of warmer and makes for a softer look on me. But to see swatches, just check out the YouTube video - just remember that the girl in it has already a lot of warmth naturally in her hair, the Brown 03 is not quite THAT red, lol!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhdlqhzksZ4

*Jen*, DON'T TRY THE AP!!!!! Of course, you can always call Tatiana, but I do feel that I have to warn you: if you try it, you will most certainly be hooked - it happened to every single person who did it, including me . It will not solve all your problems (as we know, it did not prevent me from going through a horrible skin spell ), but well, it does kind of have an immediate and lasting "I've never seen my skin like that!" effect ... So, I can only recommend it, but, well, I decline all responsibility if you choose to follow my recommendation   . On the other hand... it is my ONLY creme - just saying ...

And yay on finishing all your Xmas shopping, and with one week to spare!!!! And you are not on smackdown, lucky you!!!!! I am, but you wouldn't know it seeing how I'm shopping !!!!

I'm sooo glad you like the Camellia oil!!!!!!!!!!!!! Isn't it fantastic? I have to say that your description of it sounds much more like my AP one than the one I ordered online here and that *cmg *also got - although, from cmg's description, I even wonder if both of us got the same stuff  I'm waiting for the German one I ordered, but next batch I would probably go your route and buy from Russell Organics too. I actually just re-read your message, and the Camellia oil I have (not the AP one) is definitely not lighter than the Maracuja oil, quite the contrary . The AP oil, however, is indeed much lighter and drier, if it makes sense. Anyway, thank you so much for letting us know 

And your HD foundation sounds heavenly!!!!! How did you find the coverage? Compared to the VLA? Not that I'm thinking of getting a new foundation or anything... 

*Ruby*, just for you, and freshly taken this morning :


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Neo - That compact is sooo pretty, I love it!

I'm still in my first week of using the Clarisonic (still on low setting with the delicate brush). I've stopped using their cleanser as I felt it was pretty useless, not sure whether to try one of the other ones it came with or not. Slow progress for me, probably because the pores on my face were very small and tight before I started, so they're actually looking larger with the Clarisonic use (probably because it's starting to clear them out). They were invisible before and now I can see them - but at least that means it's cleaning them out, I'm hoping they might settle down once they get used to being clean and look less obvious (obvious to me if I stare in the mirror at close range and look for them that is - if they don't go away then I can live with them if my skin is healthier).

I still have quite a few blocked pores (probably _because_ my pores are so tight - it took me years to discover that the faint brown specks I could see were blackheads not freckles!) One thing I am noticing an improvement on though is that I had three or four pinhead bumps on my right cheek, where there was a hard build up under the skin. The Clarisonic seems to be smoothing them down, so they don't stand out as much as they did and my skin feels a lot smoother if I run my fingers over them. In fact, I do notice that my skin is a lot smoother in general, soft and silky to the touch. Even my husband has expressed an interest in trying it if it works for me (he has oily skin and very large pores, so it would probably do a lot more for him). 

Something I started doing just today is to use my Clarisonic immediately after exercising, because I noticed my pores are more open then. It's too cold here for a shower to warm my face up enough to 'steam' it, I'd have to sit with my head covered in a towel over a bowl of boiling water, which is far too much faff. Far easier to finish tramping round the island on Step to the Beat (called Walk it Out in the US) and head straight to the sink and use the Clarisonic. My hands are even warm enough then to take the chill off the ice-cold water!


----------



## ayuryogini

*Corkyb*, i have the Bose Wave sound system as well, that has a seperate iPod dock, and their SoundLink system for the Wave (didderent from the portable speaker) that i really love as well. I think the portable speaker's sound is on par with the Wave system, and right now Bose has a sale on the Wave!

So it's sounding as if the AP creme is really worth it? (This thread is so dangerous )
Does it reallydo things that other cremes don't?
It is pretty pricey, but today is my birthday, so that's my justification


----------



## CavMom

The AP moisturizer sounds amazing - I've noticed Sephora carries some different AP products that are not as expensive - has anybody tried them?  Are they good also?  Or do I just need to cave in LOL.


----------



## Neo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *AYURYOGINI*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

I hope you had a wonderful day, and that you were properly spoiled by others and yourself 

Hmmm, I don't know what to tell you and *CavMom*, concerning the AP Time Response creme . It obviously is worth its price to me, even though I still cringe every time I go for a new pot - which is every 3 months, in average, with a twice daily (morning and evening) usage. I did actually sample the whole AP line before deciding which one to get (the AP lady I mentioned earlier was really generous, and gave me ample samples of everything). All of their cremes are nice, and the Moisture Bound line (that is available at Sephora) has wonderful moisturizers. But for me, the Time Response was just a huge cut above all others, and once I tried it, I was done for  . Interestingly, I also tried the AP Time Response eye creme, and didn't like it at all - didn't agree with me and felt actually uncomfortable when applied - I liked the AP Moisture Bound gel much better, and used it in the summer. I now use another eye creme from Sulwhasoo (same company as AP), that I really like for winter, but will most probably switch back to the Moisture Bound gel in the summer. So you see, your mileage may vary, and while I have a hard time imagining anyone not being happy with the AP Time Response, well it is a lot of money, and I totally realize that!

But do let me know if you go for it, and what you think once you've tried it


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Skyblue*, I don't have the Shu eyebrow pencil and I was wondering the exact same thing - what color I would need. After what Neo said, I almost think the 03 would work for you. Wouldn't you want one that had warmth and was a little paler? I'm sorta thinking I would use the same thing, but I don't know!

*Neo*, I love those bangles!!! Tell me again what all they are. I thought I remembered that you got three irregular shaped bangles but what else are you wearing? I have a terribly hard time with bangles. My hand does not curve and fold up like most people so I have a hard time getting them past my knuckles of my hand. Then when I do, they are sorta big on my wrist. If she makes custom sizes that might just work for me. Oh dear.... 

*ayuryogini*, Happy Birthday. I hope you have had a great day. Get that AP moisturizer and stretch your birthday out for at least 3 months - every time you use it you can sing "happy birthday to me"....  

So, *Jen*, when will you be ordering this AP moisturizer?   

I finished all my shopping today (with nothing for me!), got all of my gifts wrapped and even bought all of the grocery items i could. Tomorrow I go to the oncologist with my hubby and hope we get a good report of improvement, then I'm ready for Christmas!!!!!


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> *Skyblue*, like *Ruby*, I would highly recommend the Shu hard eyebrow pencils - they are simply fantastic, and they will last you half a life time (at least, lol). I now have both the Brown 03 and the SealBrown. Both work for me (actually wearing the SealBrown today, for a change ). The Brown 03 has more red in it, and is a tad lighter - it's kind of warmer and makes for a softer look on me. But to see swatches, just check out the YouTube video - just remember that the girl in it has already a lot of warmth naturally in her hair, the Brown 03 is not quite THAT red, lol!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhdlqhzksZ4
> 
> *Jen*, DON'T TRY THE AP!!!!! Of course, you can always call Tatiana, but I do feel that I have to warn you: if you try it, you will most certainly be hooked - it happened to every single person who did it, including me . It will not solve all your problems (as we know, it did not prevent me from going through a horrible skin spell ), but well, it does kind of have an immediate and lasting "I've never seen my skin like that!" effect ... So, I can only recommend it, but, well, I decline all responsibility if you choose to follow my recommendation   . On the other hand... it is my ONLY creme - just saying ...
> 
> And yay on finishing all your Xmas shopping, and with one week to spare!!!! And you are not on smackdown, lucky you!!!!! I am, but you wouldn't know it seeing how I'm shopping !!!!
> 
> I'm sooo glad you like the Camellia oil!!!!!!!!!!!!! Isn't it fantastic? I have to say that your description of it sounds much more like my AP one than the one I ordered online here and that *cmg *also got - although, from cmg's description, I even wonder if both of us got the same stuff  I'm waiting for the German one I ordered, but next batch I would probably go your route and buy from Russell Organics too. I actually just re-read your message, and the Camellia oil I have (not the AP one) is definitely not lighter than the Maracuja oil, quite the contrary . The AP oil, however, is indeed much lighter and drier, if it makes sense. Anyway, thank you so much for letting us know
> 
> And your HD foundation sounds heavenly!!!!! How did you find the coverage? Compared to the VLA? Not that I'm thinking of getting a new foundation or anything...
> 
> *Ruby*, just for you, and freshly taken this morning :


OK, Neo, we have seen multiple Neo body parts now including your hip, thigh, hand, wrist, stomach, and more. now we need a picture of your face, doll!


----------



## corkyb

Ayurgini, how did I miss that it was your birthday?  I hope it was happy, happy, happy.

Soooo, if I have the portable speaker, and you say the wave is comparable in sound, how is the Soundlink bluetooth speaker compared to those?  I probably would have been all over that already except that the Fire isn't bluetooth and what else can I play the cloud on besides the fire and my laptop?  I like playing music from my Fire and using the Amazon Cloud.  But I would also like to play my cd's once in a while and the thought of burning all of them is just, well, not happening.  I have far too many to spend the requisite time doing that. Hmmm.  I do have a huge stereo speaker system and it gets no use since my cd player died and it's not modern, really.  I think it's about 12 years old.  So I just can't figure out what to do with my music system and my tv system so I do nothing.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Corky*, I think we need to have a contest contest like *SN*.


Yeah, that's the ticket. And Cobbie, with Uggs and kneesocks, I just have to ask, do you REALLY live in Dallas? That's the deep south my dear. It be warm down there.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My contest didn't really work that well.       I did enjoy the pictures that were shared. It's not too late to enter.


----------



## Ruby296

*Ayurgini*, I dont know how I missed your birthday either, but Happy Belated birthday wishes, hope it was great 

*Neo*, love the bracelets! Can you post links again? Want to add that I just watched the youtube video on the Shu pencils. It was great but they are not average sized at all! They are really long & mine doesn't even fit in my travel makeup bag!!

*Cobbie*, I'm an LLBean/Lands End girl too. Mostly fleece and outerwear. Can't beat the quality & customer service from either. Do your feet sweat in socks & UGGs? I always wear mine barefoot & my feet stay toasty warm here in upstate NY!


----------



## Neo

Thank you ladies, I have to say that I'm very much in love with everything I got from that etsy seller, and the experience was just so pleasant!!!! I haven't worn any other earrings than the one she made for me since I got them, alternating between the small wishbones and the loops (the large wishbones are amazing, but not that practical with scarves ).

The shop is this one:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/FruitionJewelry?ref=seller_info

I got the Rose Gold Filled bangles (set of 3), and the silver Bud Bangles (also set of 3)

















In the pic from this morning, I'm wearing both sets together, so total of 6 bangles.

*SN*, she totally makes custom work, and she even guessed what size would be right for me, and it's simply perfect. She's also very responsive, so I wouldn't hesitate to get in touch with her and discuss it.

LOL *Ruby*, I know about that YouTube video, but to be fair, the girl does say that she's had her Shu pens for years. I guess ours will be like that one day too...in a few years, that is 

Yay *Cobbie*, that's so super sweet of *Addie*, and how fun!!! Merry advance Christmas . And now I'm all interested in those pads again ... When do you use them? After Clarisonic and before moisturizer/creme? Daily? Evening? Morning? Details pleeeeeaaaaaaase!!!!!!!!  I'm almost scared to hear more about your next discoveries, lol!

*Paula*, I promise you a pic of my face by PM sometime this week 

Oh, and tonight I went to Henry Bendel, to check out some reed diffusers I wanted to take a sniff at - had read a lot of good things about them online, but am glad I went to smell for myself, as I ended up walking out empty handed - they were not my cup of tea at all, and I wouldn't want my home to smell like any of their scents (not bad, but just not me). However, while I was there, there was this display for candles, and the guy looked bored and let me take a whiff at their products - and OMG!!!!! Heaven!!!! And a depth and layers to those scents, just beautiful! I resisted buying then and there, as all they had were candles, and they were pretty pricey at that (although they were doing a buy 2 get the third one free) - and with Neo in the house, I'm not super comfortable with leaving candles on for a long time, or at least not as main way of scenting my place. But the guy said that they would be offering the same scents as reed diffusers super soon, and to just regularly check their website. The minute they have those, I will be all over their Rhubarb/anise for my bathroom and Vanille Noir for my living room!!!! I also loved the musky scent of Tabac Rose, which made me think of my Chantecaille perfume, but not sure I would like it as a home scent... Anyway, in case anyone is interested, this is their website (and yes, the candles are simple but gorgeous too!!!!):

http://www.thompsonferrier.com/category.php?id_category=2


----------



## skyblue

My vintage K2 received an awesome surprise in the mail. Granted Kindle2 isn't a spring chicken, (aka a brand new Kindle Touch) but she is rockin' some stylish new "duds" courtesy of *Cobbie*!! She was kind enough to send her a whole new Kindle2 skin _wardrobe_!!! . I feel like I have a brand new Kindle!   

As if it couldn't get any better, she sent me her bottle of *Peter Thomas Roth Anti-Aging cleanser!*! It seems it wasn't the miracle product for her skin as it is for mine! It has made a big difference in my misbehaving skin.

A very *BIG* *THANK YOU* to an awesome lady, *COBBIE*!!!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie is playing Santa these days!  What a wonderful gesture this time of year. 
How's that AP cream workin for ya Cobbie?  Bwaaahaha.  Nope, not hinting, not me, I would NEVER do that.
Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Jen

Happy belated birthday *Ayurgini*!!!! I hope you had a great day!

Darn it *Cobbie*, now you have ME thinking about those Alpha Beta peels again! They are pretty nice! *Neo*, I havne't used them much as I only had 10 to start with, but it would be after the Clarisonic and before moisturizer. They would eliminate the need for a toner I think, if you even use one.

*Neo*, I'm seriously in love with those bangles! You've got me thinking about those too! Your wrists look almost the exact same size as mine. Day 3 of the MUFE HD foundation, and I like it more and more every time. I find the coverage to be medium to maybe full, it covers up pretty much all my redness and discoloration fabulously, while looking relatively natural! I really like it!! Speaking of the redness, for the last 3 days I've only used the cameilla oil (still with my regular moisturizer), and the redness is for sure less than it was! I really like this oil. After seeing your post I really examined it last night, it's for sure lighter than the maracuja. Far lighter, at least I think. Not less moisturizing I'm for sure holding off on trying the AP cream, my face seems relatively happy at the moment so I'm going to stick with what I've been doing. Plus, I have backups of my Korres!!

I went to the mall with my mom yesterday, and ended up buying mostly stuff for her! I was proud, she doesn't drink tea or coffee and I made her try a sample of the Teavana Youthberry/Wild Orange - and she LOVED it. So much that before we left she wanted to go back and get some with a teamaker! I have sucked her into that world as well. Plus we got her some tall black pointy toe boots to wear with the leggings she just got - she's looking good ! We were supposed to be shopping for me but I only got a pair of pants and a few new teas to try. I know, I must be shopped out! I'm hoping for more Amazon gift cards instead  !!

If we can figure out how to do a mass PM I'm willing to share my picture!


----------



## Addie

I received my Shu pencil as well! You guys are right. It's really nice. I'm glad I got the Seal Brown because I think the Stone Grey would have been too grey. I've thought about buying the Brown shade, but I'm afraid that would be too red for me. I love the fact that it will last forever and that I don't have to push down hard to get the color to distribute like I did with the Anastasia one.

I got a deluxe sample of their cleansing oil (the high performance balancing cleansing oil advanced formula). I've only used it once so far, but I did like it. It felt much better than the Lancome one. I'll continue to use the sample and see if my skin reacts badly to it, but so far so good. It removed my makeup well and left my skin feeling soft.

So if I decide I can't live without it (particularly in winter) I'll probably get the cleansing oil and the brown brow pencil.

Has anyone heard of this product?

I don't remember where I came across it, but there have been a lot of positive reviews. They also have a sparkly version that's supposedly wonderful for summer. I also read it's nice to spray the ends of your hair for a subtle sparkle. The regular interests me for the body, and the sparkly one interests me for the hair. I don't believe I've ever tried a dry oil before; have any of you?

Also, I wonder whether the Camellia Seed Oil from Russell Organics or MEI is better?

*Jen*, my face has gotten a lot better regarding flakes. They're completely gone from my nose and my cheek is almost completely back to normal. *knock on wood* But I will definitely remember the Aquaphor if I get flakes again.
Yay for being done with your shopping! I'm glad your mom enjoyed Teavana. I've tried that tea mix and really liked it as well. I don't have any orange-flavored teas, so I've thought about getting it. Also, I love the look of leggings with boots. It looks like you and your mom picked some great items!
Which teas did you get?
Also, glad you like the MUFE HD foundation!

*Cobbie*, nooooo you were supposed to hate the AP lip balm!   Well, I don't really need any new lip balms right now, so I think I might wait for another Sephora discount before purchasing. But it is probably an inevitable buy.
I'm looking forward to reading your review of the AP face cream!
What? This AP purchase is completely Neo's fault. I was just a curious bystander! 
Also, yay! Glad you're enjoying the products!
I'm using the AB peels every day now, and I don't think I can live without them. They've just been so nice to my skin. And I'm really thinking about getting the Extra Strength version as well.

*Neo*, I say as long as the face cream works and it makes your skin wonderfully happy then it's worth the price.
Sorry to hear you won't be able to spend the holidays with your family this year. I know how that goes. When I was working in Oklahoma, I wasn't able to spend time with my family for any of the major holidays. It sounds like you've found a great way to pass the time, though!
That's a beautiful highlighter! I'd also have difficulty using it because it's so pretty. I can't wait for your review!
Love those bracelets!
Those candles are beautiful. I prefer simple candles like that.

*Victoria*, glad you've found a way to make bathtub reading work with the KT!

Happy Belated Birthday, *Ayuryogini*!

*SkyBlue*, that's so nice of *Cobbie*! What a wonderful package to receive! Something for your K2 and something for you!

Also, I completely forgot to post a picture, so here it is (sorry it's a bit blurry; camera phone):








We went out to eat before the game, and my co-worker noticed the newspaper had an article about our show.
My bangs have grown out a bit, and I can't decide if I want to cut them or continue to grow them out.  I might do a more side-swept bang.

Yes, *Neo*! I want to see, too!


----------



## Neo

OK, more later because I really have a ton of work, but just wanted to quickly mention that Beauty.com has a special $15 off for $75 spent, with guaranteed delivery before Xmas if you order by 3:00pm ET today!!!!!! So I just ordered the 30 days AB pads  ...


----------



## CavMom

ok - what are AB pads??  Now I feel like there is another "something" I really need LOL!


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, thanks for the Etsy link, will definitely look at the site, although I'm afraid I'll fall in love w/the jewels  Add me in as one who wants to see pic of your beautiful self!! Those reed diffuser scents sound really nice. And yes, you're right, someday our Shu pencils will be little stubs but I can't imagine when that will be!!

*Cobbie*, you are Santa Claus in disguise!! How very sweet of you and Addie  It's really fun to send little packages off to friends.

*Addie*, glad your Shu pencil finally arrived!! Geez, that took a long time. Sounds like you got the right color too. Thanks for posting your pic, you are gorgeous!! Love your hair, looks so soft and silky. _I_ have heard of that oil & I've seen several glowing reviews for it. I know Cafe Makeup wrote one & I just saw one the other day but I can't remember where. If you order it please review after you've tried it! I've used dry oils before and really like them. They sink in fast, no oily residue feel on your hands afterward and no waiting to get dressed.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Addie,  you are adorable.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Addie, you are simply gorgeous!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, you did tell your friend that I have dibs on the AP LE if you hate it, didn't you?  LOL

You aren't eliminating Amy Head eye shadows, are you?  GASP!  I don't have dry eyelids, but I do need a good primer to keep my eye shadow on.  Let me know if you figure out what to do.  I've pretty much eliminated the eye liner problem with the Milani.  Love it.


----------



## Neo

Phew, so glad this day is over!!!!! I hate year end at work, it's always the busiest time, and so many people take off early for the holidays that it makes it even worse for those who stay - its kind of like a double punishment or something, lol!

Anyway, *Jen*, I highly recommend looking in those bangles and other stuff from that etsy seller - you won't be disappointed !!!! So, did you cave on the AB peels yet? As you must have seen, I finally gave in - I got that email with the beauty.com offer, and it just pushed me over the edge. It already shipped . So nice on your MUFE foundation!!!!! I'm so glad that you are so happy with your purchase - nothing better than a new awesome foundation 

*Addie*, you are Absolutely gorgeous!!!!! You so don't need all that make-up!!!! 
And thank you for mentioning that Nuxe oil - I ordered that too tonight ...

*Ruby*, I say go for it, visit that etsy shop: it's Christmas, and we all deserve presents for ourselves 

*Cobbie*, indeed, the Mia 2 is "bright", lol! The Mia didn't have a light around the button, only a little blinking thing in the back that only lit up when charging. I think the purpose of the light on the Mia 2 is also to show you which strength you are using: when you are on the softer setting, the bottom lights up, when you are on the normal, it's the top that does. You should definitely give the Borghese a try!!!! And I would recommend putting it on before taking your shower, so you can wash it off under the shower, as it can be pretty messy. I can't wait for you to try the AP, how exciting!!!!!!!!!

*CavMom*, AB peels stands for Dr. Dennis Gross Skincare Alpha Beta Daily Face peels. I can't comment on how they are, but from all accounts they are incredible - and I'm looking forward to being able to give you more feedback in a few days . In the meantime, *Addie* (who discovered them for us), *Jen* and *Cobbie* can tell you more about them


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Not when it's in the 30s and 40s. And don't forget my "thin mature blood".


Cobbie, My "thin, mature blood" runs very very hot these days. I have had hot flashes return after many years without them. I think it is from beta blockers but my cardiologist said it's my hormones. And my gyn wants to take my fake hormones away. He just told me that last week and I have been in a panic since then. Getting old sucks. And I thought all you guys were being drama queens about flakes on your face. I looked in the mirror this morning and, lo and behold, what did I see FLAKES, right before my eyes did appear! Methinks it could be the oil causing this mess on my nose and cheeks.


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, don't tempt me more than you have already!! I got the iPhone last week so I figured that was my gift to myself but we shall see.... You ordered the Nuxe??!! I am _this close_ to one-clicking at Amazon! It'll be here Friday w/prime if I do it in the next 20 hrs!!

Yikes *Corky*, sorry about the hot flashes and flakes. I've yet to experience the flashes but I hear the whole thing can be a real doozy. And hope you figure out the cause of the flakes. I get some very minor flaking at times and like *Jen* I use Aquaphor & they disappear like magic.

On another note, 7 yrs ago today I met my beautiful daughter Lauren in a very hot hotel conference room in Hefei, China. She was a very scared, bewildered 14 month old baby girl. Now she runs circles around her poor old mom!!


----------



## skyblue

*Addie*, I concur: You are adorable!

*Cobbie*, be careful with the *Exfolikate*! My skin didn't do well with it. If your skin didn't tolerate the Peter Thomas Roth cleanser, it may not care for the Exfolikate.

I saw a beautiful leopard print *Mia* at Nordstrom today. It stayed at Nordstrom. 

I was Christmas shopping. People were super nice today! I purchased the very last white 32g iPod Touch at Target tonight. The salesman said they sold 40 8g iPod Touches in a matter of hours today.


----------



## ellesu

Addie, you are a doll! You gals are an attractive and generous bunch - so eager to share what helps keep you lookin' so good.


----------



## skyblue

LOL, *Cobbie*! I am glad you remember my cosmetics department "duck and run" strategy! I was trying to duplicate one of discontinued Dior lip glosses at Nordstrom. The closest I could come was a Bobboi Brown, but they were out of the shade. I ended up at Sephora with a dupe from Makeup Forever. It's fine, but just not the same.


----------



## Addie

Thanks *everyone* for the kind words! I was blushing over here. You ladies made my day. 

*Neo*, yay! I hope you love the AB peels!
And I so do need all that makeup.  Particularly with my fickle skin.
 Did you get the smaller or larger size? From the comments it seems that the smaller comes in a dropper and the larger comes in a spray bottle.
Did you get the sparkly one or the regular one?

*CavMom*, here they are (they also have them in a tub, but I prefer the packets): 

It's a daily 2-step exfoliator. You don't have to use it daily, but I do. 
You take the first soaked pad and rub it all over your face and down your neck in small circles until the pad is dry. Then you wait two minutes. Then you repeat application with the second soaked pad. Don't wash your face afterward. Just apply your moisturizer, serum or whatever. You can use it in the morning or at night. I prefer night.

It's really helping to balance my skin. I cleanse my skin well, but it's ridiculously lazy. So I need the exfoliation help. There are quite a few reviews on MakeupAlley you can take a look at as well:
http://www.makeupalley.com/product/showreview.asp/ItemId=89174/MD_Skincare_Alpha_Beta_Face_Peel/MD_Skincare_by_Dr._Dennis_Gross/Treatments

They also have an Extra Strength version. I've only tried a couple, but I think I'll order them as well to alternate with the regular strength. The Extra Strength are just supposed to give you results faster.

I have had a burning-type sensation using the regular ones, but not everyone does. And it doesn't always burn for me. Like last night there was no burning sensation.

*Ruby*, yeah, the Shu pencil did take quite a while to get here, but I wasn't in a rush. 
Regarding the dry oil, I think I'll wait to purchase until Neo has a chance to try it out for a bit.  
Congratulations on the anniversary of meeting your daughter! That's a wonderful, beautiful event to celebrate.

*Cobbie*, yay for getting the AP LE! 
And how exciting to have all these new products to try!
Regarding eye shadow, have you tried using cream eyeshadows? There are MAC paint pots. Also, Benefit, MUFE, Chanel and lots of other brands have cream eyeshadows. They're easy to use, dry quickly and don't need a primer. Some cream eyeshadows (like Benefit's, MUFE's and MAC's paint pots) can be used as a primer of sorts as well.
I'm an only child, and I fear I am a tad spoiled as well.  Good for your husband continuing to spoil you!

*Paula*, sorry to hear about the hot flashes.
Also, oh no! The dreaded flakes! Do you have any Aquaphor? It seems to be working for several here.

*Skyblue*, how did your skin react with the Exfolikate? I've got samples but have been hesitant to use them because I'm afraid my skin will react badly somehow.
Ugh. I hate when cosmetic companies discontinue products I love. Dior had lip glosses I loved as well and they discontinued them. They were opaque, creamy and beautiful. I have no idea why they decided they weren't worth keeping.

By the way, have any of you ladies ever gone to a dermatologist to deal with broken capillaries on your face? I have a few and would really like to get rid of them. I just wonder how effective the treatment is and what kind of down time I can expect.


----------



## Jen

*Addie*, you ARE gorgeous!!! No wonder they put you on TV!! Your skin (and hair, wow - the kind I always wanted) looks pretty darn good to me! I pretty much live in leggings and boots in the winter, I love it! I have a few coworkers that have adopted the look, they say it's their 'look like Jen day!' . It's sooooooo comfortable and looks so cute! Now I'm curious about this body oil, can't wait for *Neo*'s review! I wish I had the MEI cameilla oil for comparison, but I do really love the Russell Organics.

So I caved on the AB peels . I went for Amazon, and although I think I'd like the packets better for the price I couldn't resist. I also spontaneously did subscribe & save to save 15% - so I got 60 days for $70. I figure if I change my mind I can cancel! Bad news is that they won't do Prime, but I can wait. I'll use my last two packets, AP enzyme peel, Dermalogica & Borghese mask   (I am pathetic!!)

*Neo*, I hear you on year end chaos. I have had days of meetings, compiling reports, analyzing sales numbers, yuk. We are a 20 person company, and four people are on vacation until the first of the year! SO ready for a 4 day weekend, and I have a Living Social massage and facial tomorrow! I am nervous about the facial after last time, but I will just tell her about it and have her do something mild. I can't live my life totally afraid of facials! I'm sorry you don't get to see your family for the holidays, but what you have planned sounds really nice! I love the holidays but it is so stressful. One thing after another all weekend, but we spend Christmas day with my parents and it's the most wonderfully lazy day of the year.

*Ruby*, how amazing that every year you can think about what a special gift your daughter is for you, and you for her.


----------



## Neo

LOL *Ruby*!!!! But you know, one could argue that you actually kind of NEEDED the new iPhone, whereas jewelry... pure pleasure ! 

What a beautiful story, and what a wonderful Christmas that first one with your daughter must have been 

And yes, I went for the Nuxe oil!!! It just kind of came over me - I've been kind of on the look out for a body oil, so after reading *Addie's* pre-review and a few more reviews here and there, I decided to just go for it 

*Addie*, I just went with the regular oil (no sparkle), and with the small bottle - I really want to try it first (apparently it's kind of hit and miss - people love the smell and what the oil does for them, or hate the smell and find it just blah), so I figured to go with simple and small for a start. Plus, it seems to last forever, and reviews were not too positive on the spray system . And what do you mean, you are waiting for my review of it?? I only bought it because of you in the first place !!!!! 

I actually already received my AB peels today, but they are going back - I specifically wanted the individual packages, which is why I went with the Beauty.com offer (they offered the best deal for those), but received the 2 little pots. I just called beauty.com, and they are overnighting me the right ones for free  (yeah, I said that I had specifically ordered those for travel, and had planned on taking them with me for Christmas - I know, I lied, not going anywhere, but really wanted to try them this weekend ). It's ok, as it's AP enzyme peel night tonight, and tomorrow it's day off for my skin and I really wanted to try them Friday - and by then I'll have them 

*Jen*, you got a really great deal!!!! If I find that I really love the AB peel and integrate them in my regular routine, I may go the same route as you and keep the little individually wrapped ones for trips. But I already know that I won't use them every day - well, not on AP and Borghese days anyway, and with my sensitive skin, I see it more like a 3 times a week thing 

*Cobbie*, I'm with *Addie* - you should definitely give cream shadows a try! I love mine!!! I have one Bobbi Brown, one Mac paint pot (I don't use that one too often, as I got it in black, a bit over the top for work, lol), and my favorite and almost everyday go to - the grey/dark silver from Benefit. Just wonderful!!!!


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, thank you! That's so sweet of you to say.  It takes a lot of work for this face to be TV ready. It's exhausting. 
Really, *to all you lovely ladies*,  thank you. I was feeling a bit annoyed with my face today, and your comments immediately brightened my day.
Imitation is the greatest form of flattery. And how nice that you're making your co-workers fashionable through example!
I may try the MEI just because it's Prime eligible. The comments say the brand also has a scented version that's really nice, but I think I'll go with the unscented one if I'm going to put it on my face.
Yay for picking up the AB peels! Please let us know how you like the pots compared to the individual packets. 
I've really grown to love them, and I didn't think I would. Looking at all my skincare products, I could probably cleanse and exfoliate an army!
Good luck on your facial tomorrow!

*Cobbie*, some cream shadows will crease. There's a MAC one called Big Bounce, I believe, that apparently creases like crazy. And--based on reviews--the new MAC Metal-X cream eyeshadows are terrible. 
I've never tried the Bobbi Brown ones, but I've heard they're really good. I own a couple MAC paint pots, and I've never had them crease. That's great that you were able to get the cream shadow in Heather. Not a lot of brands will have the same shade in different forms like that. I hope you like them!
I always apply mine using fingers because it helps warm up the product. Then I pat it where I want it and blend the edges with a brush. I do one eye at a time as the paint pots dry quickly.
Also, I've read that with cream eyeshadows, cream liners and such, it's better to place them upside down when not in use in a cool area (the train case is totally fine). You want to tightly close the lid and do that so it won't dry out as quickly. And when they do dry out, I read you can use a bit of mixing medium or put them in the microwave and stir to bring them back to life.
I've had mine for several months now, and they're still in great condition, so I don't think this will happen for quite a while.

*Neo*, that's the same one I've been thinking about purchasing. I think I'd prefer to put drops of oil on my leg and rub. With a spray, I'm likely to miss, slip and injure myself. At least, that's how it plays out in my head.


Neo said:


> And what do you mean, you are waiting for my review of it?? I only bought it because of you in the first place !!!!!


  That cracked me up!
I need to place an Amazon order soon, so I may go ahead and get it pre-Neo review. Really, it's complete flattery. I just trust your reviews!
That's annoying that they sent you the wrong packaging, but it's great you'll be able to get the ones you want quickly. They had better overnight it since they gave you the wrong one!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Addie*, I haven't used cream shadows in a number of years but have considered them recently. I resisted because I figured they would crease but on your suggestion I'm going to try them again. I just ordered Bobbi Brown's Long-wear Cream Shadow in Heather (*Jane*, still love the color  ) and Bone. Neiman's still has the two-day free shipping so I will have bee-u-tea-ful eyes on Christmas.  Thanks!


Bobbi Brown cream shadows are lovely. I think I have the bone, but not hte heather. Let me know how you like it Cobbie.


----------



## Neo

Aargh, and I meant to say: *Jen*, I'm sure your facial will be great tomorrow!!!! They mostly are, and I guess we both had bad luck last summer - I've been back elsewhere since (well, that one at the AP spa), adn it was wonderful! Which makes me think that I should stop by he AP spa this weekend and plan another one . Just relax tomorrow, don't stress (that can't be good for your skin - I'm convinced that being over anxious about skin makes it worse, like just the thought of it makes a zit grow...), and enjoy 

*Cobbie*, I'm sure you will love your new BB cream shadow! I love mine - just using it less now, as the color felt better in the summer, when I had a bit of color myself. I have it in the slate, which is a light grey.

*Addie*, I definitely think you should go for that Nuxe oil . I'm getting mine tomorrow!!!! And thanks for the trust - the feeling is totally mutual (obviously, lol) . And I'm with you: I would also only go for the MEI unscented - wouldn't want it any other way for my face, especially if I'm trying to go for oils as face care because I want something more natural too!

I'm also getting my Chantecaille highlighter tomorrow - super excited!!!! And by the way, I'm blaming you for that one too *Addie*: I only started browsing because of the gorgeous Guerlain you posted about !!!! But Chantecaille powders are just sooooo....yum and luxurious, I really don't think they can't be beat! So thank you 

Oh, and I got my new highlighter brush today too - the one I ordered a few minutes after ordering my new highlighter . I went for the 212 Hakuhodo round brush after reading a glowing review for it, and I'd wanted to give the Hakuhodo brushes a try for a while now (and the price was right too). It seems to be a very nice brush (packaging was pretty impressive). A bit stiffer than I had expected, but I really like the size for control. We shall see how it behaves when I start using it:

http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=260


----------



## skyblue

*Addie*, the Exfolikate burned my face. . It wasn't pleasant, and I was extremely gentle.

I have been using the *Peter Thomas Roth Maximum Correction Pads*. They sting like a lunch time peel at the derm, but they don't burn my face.

*Jen*, I wish I could wear leggings and boots to work! I usually wear a pencil skirt and heels. The minute I get home I throw on jeans and a North Face pullover. Comfort is king! Casual wear is skinny jeans and boots.


----------



## ellesu

Were some of you thinking about grabbing the Kindle DX? If so, Woot has the refurbished 3G DX for $199.99 + $5 shipping. Says it arrives in time for Christmas. Someone tell me this *isn't* a good deal! Quickly!


http://www.woot.com/


----------



## Someone Nameless

It's a great deal.


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, sorry to hear you got the pots by mistake! I don't think I'll travel with it, and I've read that if you cover them in foil before closing them they'll stay wet. We'll see I guess! I'm actually planning on doing the same as you, 3 or 4 days AB, 1 day AP, 1 Borghese and 1 or 2 nothing or work in another one of the random things I have. I have 3 of that brazilian peel that I got as samples, and I'm just afraid to use it! Plus every day I'm loving this cameilla oil more, so if you don't like the german one you're waiting on for sure get it. I seriously can't believe how much the redness has decreased just in one week of using it!



ellesu said:


> Were some of you thinking about grabbing the Kindle DX? If so, Woot has the refurbished 3G DX for $199.99 + $5 shipping. Says it arrives in time for Christmas. Someone tell me this *isn't* a good deal! Quickly!
> 
> 
> http://www.woot.com/


Psssssst.....*NEO*!!!!!!! 

*Skyblue*, I'm very lucky - we are a very casual work environment. I could really wear jeans every day if I wanted to, I choose to spiff it up a bit just because I like to. The only people that we see typically are plumbers and truck drivers! They're much less dressed up than me pretty much 100% of the time 

I JUST finished my last year end report! Hopefully it will be slow today so I can catch up on everything else, go get a massage & facial, grab takeout from our favorite restaurant because the spa is practically next door to it, then spend the next 4 days filled with family and friends! That sounds pretty fantastic to me!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I wanted to report on a couple of items.  I've been using the Hanna Shine Shield followed by the Orofluido Shine Spray and it has become my Holy Grail!  I was visiting my family and while I was there I let my niece, a hairdresser, cut my hair.  She had been to a hair show and had a big bag of sample products that she told me to go through and pick out whatever I wanted.  I got several items but two I really love.

Chi Silk Infusion.  It says it is for hair or for skin.  The smell is absolutely amazing.  I wanted to love it and buy it if only for the smell!!!   It's as good or better than the Orofluido, if you can imagine that.  After using it several times, I'm very happy with it and will probably be using it in the future instead of the Hanna Shine Shield.

Kenra Platinum Silkening Mist.  It makes my hair oh so shiny.  I've gotten compliments at work on how shiny my hair is now.  I am really impressed with this and it will probably take the place of my Orofluido.


----------



## Neo

ellesu said:


> Were some of you thinking about grabbing the Kindle DX? If so, Woot has the refurbished 3G DX for $199.99 + $5 shipping. Says it arrives in time for Christmas. Someone tell me this *isn't* a good deal! Quickly!
> 
> 
> http://www.woot.com/





Jen said:


> Psssssst.....*NEO*!!!!!!!


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go away!!!! Please ... LOL!!!! But seriously, it's a great deal!!!!! But that's it, I've made up my mind, and the DX is not for me: i really always and only read my Kindle using my left hand. the lack of left side buttons is just a killer for me 

Yay *Jen*!!!! I'm so glad you are seeing the light at the end of your work tunnel, and a 4 day weekend is just sooo cool! you have really time to unwind and disconnect. And I agree: Xmas at the parents doing nothing but stuffing oneself and basking in the post digestion state is just the best 

*SN*, thank you so much for sharing! I had tried the Chi Silk Infusion, but have to say that I liked the Hana Shine Shield better, and actually gave the Chi away... I am, however, very intrigued by the Kenra, and will definitely check it out when I through with all my Orofluido back ups, lol.


----------



## ellesu

Someone Nameless said:


> It's a great deal.


*Not* what I was wanting to hear! 

I've read a couple of places they're _rumored_ to be heading for $179. With a son and a daughter _still_ in various levels of college  I'm thinking of picking one up for one of them. What to do, what to do? Maybe the DX will sell out before I decide....


----------



## Someone Nameless

Personally, even though it is a good price, I don't want anything that big to read on.  I still love my smaller Kindle with Keyboard.


----------



## ellesu

Someone Nameless said:


> Personally, even though it is a good price, I don't want anything that big to read on. I still love my smaller Kindle with Keyboard.


*Now* you tell me!  JK! I just checked back and they're still there so - one will be arriving at my door soon. I'm going to _try_ and save it for the ds who's still in college - for his birthday. With the way we've been traveling lately I don't need anything large either, but....they say magazines look _fabulous_ on them. Ummmm.... *But* not any better than on my Fire. Right? Right!


----------



## Andra

Neo said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go away!!!! Please ... LOL!!!! But seriously, it's a great deal!!!!! But that's it, I've made up my mind, and the DX is not for me: i really always and only read my Kindle using my left hand. the lack of left side buttons is just a killer for me


Stick to your guns Neo!! I got one when they first started having the refurbs available to see if I could adjust to only having page turn buttons on the right. It totally did NOT work for me. I NEED the buttons on the left. And yes, I know that you can turn it upside down and read that way, but then the balance is off because the keyboard is at the top instead of the bottom...


----------



## Jen

I love my KT, but I LOVE my DX too!  I'm a treadmill girl, and for that alone having the DX is worth it.  My husband uses it for his workouts too.  At first the buttons on the right bothered me but now I would hate having them there as that's where I hold it!


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> Stick to your guns Neo!! I got one when they first started having the refurbs available to see if I could adjust to only having page turn buttons on the right. It totally did NOT work for me. I NEED the buttons on the left. And yes, I know that you can turn it upside down and read that way, but then the balance is off because the keyboard is at the top instead of the bottom...


Thank you *Andra* !!!!! I just know myself: right hand reading is not for me, and I would never be able to live with it being upside down (my inner OCD would NOT allow me to do that, lol). But that bigger screen... LOL - still resisting, and really appreciate the support!!!!! 

*Jen*, I'm just not reading you, lol!


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> *Jen*, I'm just not reading you, lol!


 

You know what they say about payback.....


----------



## Addie

So a while back, I'd found the cutest rain boots I'd ever seen. But I thought it was unreasonable to buy rain boots when it's, well, never raining here. I finally decided to just get them, and they're gone. Completely gone.








Well, they do have them in all black on Zappos, but I don't like them as much and they're size 10 while I wear 7-7.5.
Well, hopefully people who live in rainy weather bought them to enjoy daily. If I see someone wearing them here in my size, I cannot be held responsible for my actions (possibly tripping the person, stealing the boots and running as fast as I can).

*Neo*, I'm afraid I'll love the Nuxe oil so much, I'll buy the sparkly one as well. And I really don't need that much sparkly oil, especially if I only want to spritz the ends of my hair. But I'd still get it because I'm weak.
What? I was just an innocent bystander noticing a beautiful highlighter! And aren't you the one who got me on the Guerlain brand anyway? 
I'm really looking forward to your review of the Chantecaille highlighter.
I've never heard of those brushes before. I really like the shape of the one you got! I hope it works well with your new highlighter!

*Skyblue*, thanks for letting me know. Hmm. I'll be extra cautious when I try the sample I have.

*Jen*, yay for finishing your last year end report! I'm crossing my fingers it's a slow day for you.

*SN*, that's great that you were able to find products you love even more than the Orofluido and Hana Shine Shield. Can you describe the Chi smell?
I've got a ton of Hana and Orofluido left, but when I get through them, I'll have to check out your new favorites.

I saw the Kindle DX on Woot as well. I thought about it for a couple of seconds and then passed. I'm really happy with my Touch. Now if they made a Touch DX?


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> You know what they say about payback.....


LOL, I knew this one would come back some day and bite me in the you know what 

*Addie*, those boots are really adorable - but think about it this way: rain boots are really not all that comfortable. I mean, they are plastic, they don't breathe, your feet tend to be either freezing or sweating in there . Maybe it's a sign that they are not available anymore in your size and colors??

My Nuxe oil is there, and so is my highlighter  - well, they are at my concierge's, and I get to pick them up on my way home tonight. I'm so excited!!!! And I hear you on the sparkly one - the thing is, I would probably only use it on the tip of my hair too, so it seems that a bottle may be quite a bit? Maybe we could share one?? Not sure how to go about the logistics of this, but is you are interested, I'm sure we could figure something out 

I'll definitely let you know how the brush is doing with the highlighter!

And I too would be all over a Touch DX!!!!!!!!!

Oh, and we had our annual office lunch today, and at the end, one of my colleagues approached me super timidly to ask me what it was I was doing, and what product I was using, because she had noticed that my skin just looked so fresh and fantastic! Needless to say, she made my day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Only problem was, I didn't where to start with my answer - I mean, do I talk about the AP creme and oil? The AP enzyme peel? the Borghese mask? In the end, I just told her about the Guerlain LdP, because I figured that was the most recent new thing I am using (that, and my skin is actually finally back to normal, it seems - knock on wood). What would you have said??


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, you're right. It's probably for the best. And I really would very rarely wear them. Maybe I'll eventually find rain boots that are even more adorable.
Yay! I can't wait until you get to pick up your goodies!
I would definitely be willing to split the sparkly one with you. Yeah, the bottle looks huge, and I just think it would take me two lifetimes to get through one.
How nice to hear that from your colleague! 
 I would have the exact same problem trying to figure out just which particular item was the cause. Perhaps all of them working together?
Although, she might have been overwhelmed. So starting with one or two things first is probably for the best. 
I would have said the Guerlain LdP as well. Since it's your most recent addition, I think it would make sense. And then I'd just go backwards from there, i.e., the next most recent addition.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, I would have said "it's complicated" and emailed her a link to this thread.


----------



## Neo

Hahaha *SN*, the thought actually did cross my mind!!!!!!!!

*Cobbie*, you crack me up on the foundations - but I definitely recommend giving the Guerlain LdP a try (and don't forget to combine it with the Guerlain Meteorites Primer !). But what happened to the Chantecaille one? I thought you had really liked that one?

And I don't know what you and *SN *are always saying about your ages, but we have seen your pics - I don't know how old you ladies really are, but you both definitely look fabulous, and much younger than you make it sound you are!!!!!

Oh, and my HG body wash is this soap (unfortunately it goes very fast, but I just love it!) - it's all I use, and works like a dream with my Salux too:

http://www.sumbody.com/products02.php?pID=68&scat=soap


----------



## Neo

Addie said:


> *Neo*, you're right. It's probably for the best. And I really would very rarely wear them. Maybe I'll eventually find rain boots that are even more adorable.
> Yay! I can't wait until you get to pick up your goodies!
> I would definitely be willing to split the sparkly one with you. Yeah, the bottle looks huge, and I just think it would take me two lifetimes to get through one.
> How nice to hear that from your colleague!
> I would have the exact same problem trying to figure out just which particular item was the cause. Perhaps all of them working together?
> Although, she might have been overwhelmed. So starting with one or two things first is probably for the best.
> I would have said the Guerlain LdP as well. Since it's your most recent addition, I think it would make sense. And then I'd just go backwards from there, i.e., the next most recent addition.


*Addie*, let's do this then on the sparkly Nuxe 

I can't wait to get home already and see all my new stuff - and tomorrow, I should get my AB peels, yayyyy! I'm actually a bit worried about them: I received a shipping notice last night, but the UPS tracking still only says "shipping label printed". I gave Beauty.com a call, and they say it shipped yesterday, it's just UPS not updating their website, and that I should see it tomorrow. My experience when this type of things happens, is that the package somehow got lost between the warehouse and UPS . Fingers crossed....

Oh, and to continue on my roll, I just ordered the AB body peel swipes from Amazon, with overnight delivery for tomorrow . I have been breaking out on my chest too for a few months now, and while it's gotten way better lately, it's still not completely cleared. I wonder if the boost that the AB peel would give may be the solution?? If I find that I love them, I will definitely go on auto-delivery on those too, but I wanted to give them a try first!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, I'm 84.


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> Neo, I'm 84.


Yeah right!!!!!!! Thank you so much for the LOL


----------



## VictoriaP

ellesu said:


> Were some of you thinking about grabbing the Kindle DX? If so, Woot has the refurbished 3G DX for $199.99 + $5 shipping. Says it arrives in time for Christmas. Someone tell me this *isn't* a good deal! Quickly!
> 
> 
> http://www.woot.com/


It's an AWESOME deal, and they're still in stock! Too bad I need a new printer, a new office chair, and possibly a new oven...(which of course means new microwave, fridge, dishwasher, and counters right?) 

The chair and printer are absolute musts though after this week's misadventures, and well, I guess I know what I'll be researching over the weekend.

Everything that can be wrapped is, shopping's done, whew. I did allow myself one last treat just for me:



She arrives tomorrow. Yeah, a little radical and odd, but there's some sentimental value there that meant I just couldnt resist.

With hubby home, until the 4th(!) and already driving me crazy, things are a little nuts around here. So just in case, Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, Happy Kwanzaa, have a wonderful Festivus, or whatever you prefer.  Just be sure to enjoy your family, friends, and lovely new acquisitions in the process!


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, same as for *SN*: yeah right!!!!!!!! What a fun trip you have planned for tomorrow!!!! Can't wait to hear from you on all the goodies you will be bringing back with you 

*Victoria*, she's gorgeous!!!!!!!!! And you have no idea how hard it is for me to resist her appeal !!!!!

*Addie* - I got my Nuxe oil!!!! It's really a tiny bottle, lol. But it's oil, I'm sure it will still last a long time, ad because of the shape of the bottle, and because it's glass, I'm actually really glad I wet with the small one. I took a wiff, and I'm also quite relieved that I like the smell too . Now, I just have to actually try it, lol.

And I also received my Chantecaille highlighter, and it's just as gorgeous as on the pictures!!!! Now I just need to overcome my natural inclination to just look at it, and USE it


----------



## Someone Nameless

I forgot to mention that the two thing I ordered from Zulilly came a couple of days ago and I'm thrilled. I had a red leather iPad case that I loved because besides being gorgeous, it is very slimline and does not add any weight to my iPad. I ordered the Mophie case that was on Zulilly and it is great!!! It's hard to explain but it has a tiny piece of velcro on the back and the entire front cover is a soft fabric so that you can adjust the iPad to any angle. It's great and I've been using it constantly since I got it. They sold out in a matter of minutes for $15.99 compared to $50!!! (I'm not using those straps.)

http://www.amazon.com/Mophie-Workbook-Case-iPad-2040_WRKBK-IPAD2-BLK/dp/B004Z74PKK

I also got a Mophie Juice Pack and it does a great job too. My iPhone ran down yesterday and I sat it on the juice pack and within a short time it was charged to 100%! I'm glad I got this for $15.99 instead of $50!

http://www.amazon.com/Mophie-Universal-external-battery-charger/dp/B005OW4BHW/ref=sr_1_12?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1324613999&sr=1-12

This is the red case I already had and it is great too!

http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Genuine-Leather-Magnetic-Generation/dp/B004WHUEH6/ref=pd_cp_e_4


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie, Addie, Jen & Neo*, thanks for your sweet sentiments about Lauren! My girls bring me such joy, I cannot imagine life without them!

*Neo* What a great compliment! Those things make my day too! So glad your goodies arrived! Can you describe the scent of the oil? How does it compare to the Orofluido? I thought I read that it was more floral? You and *Cobbie* enjoy your new highlighters too! Way to sneak that one under the radar, *Cobbie* 

*Addie*, those boots are cute but I agree w/Neo that they're not the most comfortable things to wear. I used to buy them for my kids but they always complained their feet were either too hot or too cold. It rains a lot here, in fact it's raining right now. No white Christmas for us this year, but I don't mind. The less snow the better as far as I'm concerned.

*SN*, haha on being 84!! Dare we divulge our real ages? I'll go first if others want to follow, it's just a number or so I'm told....


----------



## gajitldy

Age is definitely having a negative effect on all my potions and creams.  Not seeing improvement at all on my face.  However, I always use up extra product on my hands and they are looking good.

Well I am truly blessed to be 58!  Next victim....

Diane


----------



## corkyb

I think I am the oldest.  I'm feeling ancient.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I am 56 and embracing it.


----------



## Ruby296

I'll be 50 in March!!


----------



## Neo

Lol *Cobbie*, I can't believe you just went and bought the Chantecaille highlighter without telling us !!!!!

And here I was coming to post a few pics of it, totally proud to have discovered the "secret" compartment with the puff . And I'll be super curious to know what you can learn about the use of said puff please - I actually already played a bit with the highlighter and my new brush tonight, and love both!!!! The highlighter is gorgeous and not sparkly, just gives a subtle glow. The brush is a dream, and because of its round shape and relatively small size, it makes precise application quite easy. Very happy with both 

I'll post pics anyway 































Andi don't know how I'm still resisting the dragon earring *Victoria* posted about, but I doubt I'll be able to continue doing so for long... It's already in my cart ...

I even managed to take a pic of myself that I don't mind sharing here ... I promise to try to do better to send you ladies, but the weather has just been so dark, and I've been in such a rush in the mornings, that I simply have not managed - except for this attempt, that is....










Impressive, I know.... LOL

I'm 35 (for a few more weeks ) 

*Ruby*, thank you ! The Nuxe smells much lighter than I thought it would, and lighter than the Orofluido too - and also completely different! While the Orofluido smells like warm vanilla to me, the Nuxe is definitely on the flowery side, but with some citrusy undertones too, if that helps . I won't lie: I prefer the scent of the Orofluido, which is much more my cup of tea, but the Nuxe is not a turn off, and I will not mind it if the effect of the oil is wonderful


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> Lol *Cobbie*, I can't believe you just went and bought the Chantecaille highlighter without telling us !!!!!
> 
> And here I was coming to post a few pics of it, totally proud to have discovered the "secret" compartment with the puff . And I'll be super curious to know what you can learn about the use of said puff please - I actually already played a bit with the highlighter and my new brush tonight, and love both!!!! The highlighter is gorgeous and not sparkly, just gives a subtle glow. The brush is a dream, and because of its round shape and relatively small size, it makes precise application quite easy. Very happy with both
> 
> I'll post pics anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andi don't know how I'm still resisting the dragon earring *Victoria* posted about, but I doubt I'll be able to continue doing so for long... It's already in my cart ...
> 
> I even managed to take a pic of myself that I don't mind sharing here ... I promise to try to do better to send you ladies, but the weather has just been so dark, and I've been in such a rush in the mornings, that I simply have not managed - except for this attempt, that is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive, I know.... LOL
> 
> I'm 35 (for a few more weeks )
> 
> *Ruby*, thank you ! The Nuxe smells much lighter than I thought it would, and lighter than the Orofluido too - and also completely different! While the Orofluido smells like warm vanilla to me, the Nuxe is definitely on the flowery side, but with some citrusy undertones too, if that helps . I won't lie: I prefer the scent of the Orofluido, which is much more my cup of tea, but the Nuxe is not a turn off, and I will not mind it if the effect of the oil is wonderful


Wow, your pics of the highlighter are even more stunning! Hmmm, subtle glow you say??!! Thanks for your description of Nuxe's scent. I like citrus, so may eventually cave on it. I need another oil like I need a hole in my head...I can see your beautiful eyebrows in your pic, can't wait to see more


----------



## Someone Nameless

hahaha!  Neo, you have a Mac.  Sit down and open photo booth and snap!


----------



## skyblue

Yeah, *Neo*, use the Mac! How else are we going to see your perfectly groomed eyebrows and Chantecaille highlighted skin??


----------



## Neo

LOL *SN* and *Skyblue* - I didn't even think of my Mac !!! In my defense, I've been wanting to take a pic in the morning, while I'm still somewhat "fresh", and I never turn on my computer then (no time as I'm rushing from the gym to work, while still trying to feed Neo and do his litter, etc.).

Anyway, I just got home, and I'm not feeling the love from beauty.com - they sent me the wrong packaging on the AB peels, again . I just called them and said I wanted to return them, and not even try anymore, as this was the second wrong shipment in the week, and wanted my money back. I'll just pick them up at Sephora tomorrow (I called the store I'll be near to then, and they have a package on hold for me). These are just too expensive to not be happy with the right packaging, and because I don't know yet whether or not I like them, nor how often I will be using them, I really want the individually wrapped, and not the 2 pots. If I find that I really like them, I'll just do like *Jen* and go the Amazon way with the 60 days supply, and get them regularly delivered with the subscribe and save - they definitely have the best value for money! It just really annoys me, as I just passed a Sephora not 1 hour ago, and could have so easily picked them up then ... Oh well... At least Amazon came through (yay!!!!), and I got the body peels to try tonight 

And now, I'm just super ready to enjoy the 3 day weekend ahead


----------



## Addie

All you ladies look magnificent and youthful! I've always thought I'd age terribly, but with the assistance of you all sharing your beauty secrets, I'm far less worried. 
As for my age, I'm 26.



Cobbie said:


> *Addie*, this boots are soooo cute! I'm sorry you didn't get them. Ignore *Neo's* rational reasons for not needing them. She doesn't understand. There's always the River....and Comal....and, who knows, you never know when might visit Venice when it's flooding. See what I mean about how I can justify almost everything?



I imagine I would have looked darling in Venice with those boots. Or perhaps silly (since I don't know the fashion there)? 
If I ever need to justify any purchase, I know to come straight to you. 
Regarding body wash, I have no HG. I love the smell of the Philosophy ones. The one Neo has looks very interesting, and I like those ingredients. I've thought about giving Lush soaps a try.
Let us know what goodies you get and how you like the Guerlain LdP.
Yay for getting your AB pads!
 I love how you quietly ordered the Chantecaille highlighter. I can't wait to hear how you and Neo like it.

*Neo*, sounds good! I'll message you.
Ugh! How annoying that they sent the wrong ones again! I mean, how hard can it be to find the right box and ship it? Well, at least you can get them at Sephora. Although, it's annoying you're not getting the discount. Oh, at Sephora try and get the box with the 3 free extra strength AB pads to try.
I'd never heard of AB body peels. The individually-packaged face ones are pretty big, so I wonder how the body ones compare. Please let us know what you think of those as well!
Oh, good! I'm glad it smells nice. So if you like it, do you think you would order the large oil and then just refill the smaller one?
Wow. That Chantecaille highlighter looks so elegant and beautiful.
I agree, your eyebrows look wonderful, and your rings look so pretty from what I could see.
Yes! I'm with the others! Use your Mac so we can see that Chantecaille highlighter in action!
Also, and I know I'm going to regret asking this: will you tell us about your eye cream, which one it is and why you love it so?



Someone Nameless said:


> Neo, I'm 84.





Cobbie said:


> If *SN's* 84, that makes me 97.


  

*Victoria*, I'm really intrigued by that earring. It looks so cool! I hope you love it in person.

*SN*, great deals! Those cases look so nice!

*Ruby*, I figure not getting the boots just allows me to put my money towards other things I want!  I hope you don't get a ton of snow this winter. I love when it snows here, but that's probably because I so rarely have to deal with it. And when we do get snow, there's hardly any.


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, geez, that's pretty ridiculous that beauty.com screwed up twice. I'd give up too. Sorry you have to hassle w/returns but I'm glad you've got other options for buying them.

*Addie*, I will happily share our snow with you! Although I have to say we've been lucky so far, knock on wood. Green Christmas's are rare around here. We had a ton of snow last winter and it got to be so weary and dreadful shoveling everyday.

We are off to my parents' house in the morning for Christmas Eve, then we'll come home late tomorrow night to wait for Santa. Then back to my folks for Christmas dinner and a few days there w/all my sibs & their families. I just finished the last of my baking today and I'm pooped!

Wishing you all a very Joyous and Peaceful Holiday Season!!


----------



## Neo

*Addie*, thank you so much for mentioning the AB box with the 3 bonus extra strength ones: I just called The Sephora store back, and the MUA I talked to this time said that they had a ton of those in stock, and just to come by, there was no way they would be sold out by tomorrow . But still, you are right: so annoying with the beauty.com orders, and a pity about the discount . On the bright side, I just remembered that I still have a $20 Sephora GC, from some return a while ago, so I'll be able to put it towards my AB peels purchase . And I'll definitely let you know how they compare with the face ones!

And so funy that you and *Ruby* should remark about my eyebrows (ok, they are the only thing you can see in the pic, lol) and thank you  - but I am very lucky that they are easy to shape and I get a lot of compliments on them, which always reassures me as I do them myself . And I have to say that my Shu pencils are a great help too 

And thank you for noticing my rings! They are made with Green sapphires that I hand picked, and I had them made in Cambodia - I designed them myself . Here they are, close up:










As for my eyecream... I use the Sulwhasoo Time Treasure eye cream. I really like its texture, kind of as if it was whipped - its a creme (not a gel), but it really feels fluffy upon application, and my under eye skin just soaks it in. I also like the defect it has - I feel that it immediately tightens my around the eyes area and just makes it look refreshed. It's pricey, but I've been using it twice daily since mid-September, and I still have a good third of the pot left, so it's actually ok, I find.

*Cobbie*, how did your Nordstrom trip go? What did you come home with?

Just finished typing the above and saw your reply *Ruby*! I know, quite annoying with beauty.com, but oh well, lesson learned on that one! I've decided not to let myself be upset about it anymore, and just be happy I have other ways to get to the peels fast 

Have a very merry Christmas, and enjoy the time with your family


----------



## Someone Nameless

Interrupting this accessory thread to ask a very important question. Please see if any of you rice cooker people can help me out.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7743.1525.html

Neo, I'm lusting after your rings. Green is my favorite color and I NEED some green sapphire jewelry!!! I love designing jewelry. For my 33 wedding anniversary I redesigned my wedding rings and had them melted down and redone (I'm ready to do it again!!) I also had some gold melted down and redid a diamond drop necklace and had a gold cuff bracelet made.


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo,* I LOVE your rings!! Omg, they're stunning and you designed them!! I've never seen green sapphires before. I'm a huge fan of traditional blue sapphires and diamonds. I've stuck my engagement & wedding rings in my safe deposit box as I'm not sure what to do with them. Switching them into other pieces sounds like a good possibility as *SN* mentioned, but not sure what? *SN*, didn't you design matching gold bracelets for you and your far away friend that you were re-uniting with last yr or even earlier? Somehow I recall that but my memory isn't great at times...

*Cobbie*, I really like Painterly PP as a base or just to brighten up my lids. I've heard others use it as a concealer. Hope you like it too! Glad you were able to pick up a few things at Neimans. I'm surprised Nordstrom doesn't have a Guerlain counter, I thought they had all the high end stuff.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Ummmm...I doubt that. I am 68 until March.
> 
> *Addie*, you would be darling wearing those boots in Venice.
> I used the AB pads this morning and think they are going to be great for my dry flakes. Normally I don't want to use anything where I have to wait between applications but if my face stays smooth I will gladly allow for more time applying my makeup. Thanks, again for sending them.
> 
> *Neo*, cute picture. Like Ruby said I look forward to seeing more of you. It's time to see the face that goes with that fabulous tat.
> Your rings are lovely. It must be gratifying to know you designed such beautiful pieces.
> How disappointing Beauty.com couldn't get your order right. Especially since Amazon Prime has us all spoiled.
> I think the Chantecaille highlighter packaging is quite clever. The SA at Neiman's today said the puff would work but she would probably use a brush. They didn't have any of the highlighter in stock but she remembers using a brush with one they did a few years ago. I don't remember, do you liken the concealer that comes in the foundation compact? And how do you apply the foundation? Oh, and the SA also said not to apply powder up to the eye because of creasing. I asked her about the concealer brightening powders and she said any powder would crease.
> 
> *Corky*, you and I would be so baaad for each other. I scheduled my Norman run this morning so that I could be at Nordstrom when they opened at 9. Absolutely no one was shopping and The SAs were just standing around. I started by asking one for a sample of Neo's Guerlain foundation. They don't carry Guerlain. Uh, okay. Next on my list was to get a look at the AP Creme. Guess what? They don't have that either. I asked the guy - have I done this before and don't remember? Memories before my eyes suddenly appeared. I was there several weeks ago and found out at that time they didn't carry these lines. So then I said, okay, I knew they had this - Chantecaille. Yeaaaaa! I finally got something right. I got a sample of The Chantecaille foundation and a sample of MAC Paint Pot in Painterly.
> 
> Then I went to Neiman's (by then with all the other crazies ) and got Guerlain LdP and the lip Rouge in 62 Georgia. My BB cream shadow in Bone and Heather came today but I haven't tried any yet.
> 
> All in all, it was a good day.


Cobbie, LOL on the Nordstrom run. What's LdP? It's age that's playing those games with our mind. I have a bad case of CRS. I am going to be 61 on the 12 day of Christmas. I am not liking it at all. Gosh, I want to cry just thinking about it. I really am having a life crisis I think. Parents really old, not much time left. Not much other family. And those that I get along with live far away (in Dallas). Kind of an introvert (except on the internet). Never married, no kids, Well people don't think I am an introvert, they think I am a you know what, but I am not a social being really and I isolate a lot. Cali and I are in love though. She is crazy about me. I don't like this time of year. The dark, the holidays, the cold; it all makes my depression that much worse. Sorry to be so maudlin. I should get off and go to bed.


----------



## Someone Nameless

> SN, didn't you design matching gold bracelets for you and your far away friend that you were re-uniting with last yr or even earlier? Somehow I recall that but my memory isn't great at times...


YES! You are good. That seems forever ago and it was 3 years ago. I made it for her 50th birthday and traveled to Australia for the occasion. We both still love the bracelets. It was that project that got me hooked. After that I did a necklace and my wedding rings. I'd actually like to redo both of those two again.

What do your wedding rings look like? Stones, etc? I'm sure we can come up with something gorgeous to make from them.


----------



## Neo

Way to go *Cobbie*!!!! Nice haul!!!! What color were you matched to in the Guerlain LdP? And when are you trying it on ? I'm not surprised that the highlighter is better applied with a brush, and don't think I'll ever use the puff - but still, I think it's cute it's there, and nifty the way the way they have integrated it . I have never tried the Chantecaille concealer, but I would think that using a regular, flat (small synthetic paddle style) brush should work well. The Chantecaille foundation I used and loved (but my skin loved less) was their future skin foundation, which is in a pot and has a gel like texture, so it was easy to pick some up, put on the back of my hand and dip my Beast in, just like with any other foundation. Which foundation did you pick up? Is it the Real Skin that comes in a compact? If that's it, I'll be VERY curious to know how you like it and how it applies, as well as type of coverage, etc, etc 

That's interesting, what the MUA said about applying powder to the under eye area! But I have to say that I haven't noticed any creasing using my LM brightening powder?? Plus, it's so finely milled, I'm not sure there is much to crease in the first place . I'll try to observe that area more carefully in the course of a day though, and see what's REALLY happening there 

I'm so glad you are loving the AB peels - I hope that my determination to get them is not in vain, lol.

And, hum, I think you guys' expectations on how I look are set way too high, lol, and you will probably be disappointed . I look very average, and my best feature are my eyebrows, which you have already seen!!!! But hopefully tomorrow 

I hope your friend finds something she likes in terms of body washes: I know how annoying it can be going through different things and not being a 100% about any of them - very frustrating 

*SN*, I answered you (or tried to!) on the rice cooker thread - hope it helps! Thank you about my rings! I've been wearing them almost daily for 4 years now, and don't see myself tiring from them. I love green sapphires (much more so than emeralds), and highly recommend them . The other ring I got made and love is with a huge and gorgeous Peridot - I fell in love with the stone, and built the ring around it, very simple, just to showcase the peridot and its depth. But I would LOVE to see your self designed jewelry, if you don't mind posting? After high school, I toyed with the idea of becoming a goldsmith, but my parents weren't too enthusiastic, and I ended up in law school (never really fitted in either, lol) ... My only consolation, is that I probably am not really creative enough to have made a successful goldsmith - I just like simple stuff too much 

*Ruby*, thank you! I have to say that I feel I've been so lucky living in Cambodia and having the opportunity and possibility to be creative and getting stuff custom made, according to my designs (I also designed my bed and a few other pieces of furniture I have). It was sometimes a bit frustrating and somewhat of a cumbersome process, but like *Cobbie* said, ultimately very gratifying - and fun too . And I like blue sapphires too, but I never wear any blue - I do green though, because I have green eyes (even though they are more of a muddy olive green, lol) . And diamonds are just perfect, and go with everything !!! I think you should definitely think of getting your gold melted and your stones reset into something different, and wear them again 

*Paula*, this is a hard time to be alone, I hear you. And every year makes it harder. I have decided to ignore it, or rather see it as something that happens to others . I WILL enjoy the long weekend, doing not much, eating good stuff (my fridge is loaded ), and I'll be having plenty of mulled wine - to fight the cold, you know ... Hang in there!!!!! And don't hesitate to PM me if you want to "talk"  <<hugs>>


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, love your gems!! 

*Cobbie*, I missed your body wash request for your friend. Has she tried Origins? I like the Perfect World. How is Norman?

*Addie*, the boots would be a perfect choice for Venice. It wasn't flooded when we were there, but since it's sinking, they have the walkways there frequently. When we were in London earlier this year, leather boots were super popular.

*Corky*, I sure wish we all lived close by so we could all go out for lunch and some retail therapy! I'd love to see a photo of Cali!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Saw that my Wal-Mart has Kindle covers for $15. Check yours.


----------



## Jane917

We had orange juice and carrot/apple juice from a Huron (?) juicer this morning. Boy was it good. Wonder if my Vitamix can do that well.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane917 said:


> We had orange juice and carrot/apple juice from a Huron (?) juicer this morning. Boy was it good. Wonder if my Vitamix can do that well.


It should Jane! Especially for the price you paid. Give it a try when you get home and let us know.

I realized that I had a sample (I guess from Sephora) of these AB Pads that all of you keep talking about. I used them today. Right off, I realized that I was doing step 2 before step 1 because I got the packets confused.  This is how I know I'm old because I was really trying to be mindful of doing it right and I still got it wrong! I was able to correct myself quickly and swiped with Pad 1. It says to swipe it until the pad feels dry and then wait and do the same thing with Pad. I'm here to tell you - that is a lot of swiping!!!    It takes a long time for the pad to feel dry but I had no flakes on my skin and it feels nice and smooth and tight. My makeup went on great and looks good.

Smackdown or not. I'm off to order mine now.


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, hope you have a safe trip and a wonderful holiday season!

And now is as good a time as any to wish* you all* a wonderful, safe, happy, joyful holiday season!

*Neo*, hope you're able to get your AB box without any trouble!
I love that you hand-picked the sapphires and designed the rings yourself! I love when jewelry has special meaning to the person wearing it. You did a fantastic job designing them; they're beautiful.
Is the Sulwhasoo Time Treasure Eye Cream and Sulwhasoo Extra Refining Eye Cream the same?
The bottle looks the exact same, and I'm having difficulty finding a difference online.
Also, are you noticing any effects over a long period of using it, e.g., less lines, less darkness, etc.
By the way, it's now tomorrow! Picture? 

Okay, seriously, *you ladies* look nowhere close to your age. In fact, I believe some of you are adding years (my mom does that, oddly enough, though it's mainly because she forgets how old she is so she'll just throw a number out there ).

*Cobbie*, I'm so happy the AB peels are working so well for you! I wish I'd sent you a sample of my Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant as well. I use that when I get a bunch of flakes, and it just seems to buff a lot of them away. *Jen*, do you notice that with the Dermalogica, or am I alone?
As far as powder under the eyes, yeah, it can cause creasing, but concealer by itself will crease as well a lot of times. I find it's all about the product and the application. As long as the product you're using is finely milled and you're careful with the amount you use (enough to set the concealer but not so much that you're causing caking), you should be fine. I prefer loose powders to set under eye concealer because I feel like I have less of a chance of it caking, but I have used pressed in a pinch.
I'm glad you were able to exchange the Guerlain you bought for the LdP. I look forward to reading your thoughts on it!

*Skyblue*, I'm so jealous! Oh, I would love to go to Venice! And London!

Yay, *SN*! I hope you love the AB pads even more as you continue to use them!

Okay, so I've been looking more and more at the Russell Organics website, and I think I'm going to order from them. *Jen*, were you the one who ordered the Camellia oil from them? Was shipping, the product, everything fine with this company?
I definitely want to try the Camellia Oil, but I'm also looking at the Argan Oil and Rose Hip Oil. I received a sample of the Argan oil from Josie Maran. I just used it today, and it seems pretty nice. The only problem is that I read pure Argan Oil has an extremely short shelf life, 3 months to be exact. I don't think I can try all three oils and be done with the Argan by then.


----------



## Ruby296

*SN*, that was 3 yrs ago??!! I guess my memory isn't as bad as I thought it was 
Ok, so my wedding jewelry is very traditional. My wedding band has 8 diamonds channel set into the band. The stones are each just over .10 carat and they span from one side of the top of my finger to the other. My engagement ring is the 3 stone past/present/future. The diamonds are in traditional basket settings and everything is in platinum. Both were "upgrades" for our 10th anniversary. I had the center of my old engagement ring (same 3 stone) reset w/a gorgeous blue sapphire. I have to say it looks quite striking in the platinum setting. I love it as it is but I feel funny wearing it now, even though I wore it on my right hand anyway before I divorced the ex. If you have any thoughts on the wedding stuff I'm all ears!

*Neo*, I'd love to see your peridot ring too! You are an artist in disguise! I wish I had taken a metal smith class in undergrad. I would also love to try cake decorating. I play around w/the kids decorating sugar cookies for Christmas but when I see those cakes on Cake Boss I think it looks like loads of fun. I went to art school for my bachelors but back then the "starving artist" mentality was alive & well. Then I went & got my masters in art education as a "fall back" but art teacher jobs are few & far between, especially now.


----------



## Someone Nameless

NEWS FLASH!!! I had forgotten. I just got home from having dinner with friends and remembered my drawing. I had put names in a little cup here beside my computer and drew and the winner is:

*RUBY296!!!!!!*

Send me your email for the Amazon gift card. Congratulations and thank you for sharing your picture. That was fun.


----------



## Jen

Merry Christmas ladies!! I have so much to catch up on!

First, *Addie* - yes that was me that ordered the cameilla oil from Russell Organics. I love it more every day!! I got the Argan oil too ($50 was free shipping) and had no idea it had such a short shelf life! My Josie Maran is way older than that and I haven't noticed any problems though. Anyway, yes - I totally love the Dermalogica to gently exfoliate the flakes away - it's great to use in the morning before makeup because it gets rid of the flakes but doesn't at all irritate my skin.

Since I mentioned oils, I had that massage/facial on Thursday night and it was FABULOUS. She did a 2 hour massage facial combo so it was all at once, so she'd put some stuff on my face and let it set while she did massage, etc. It was seriously amazing. Anyway, she gave me some pointers for ways to fix my face issues, and first told me that i should use Vitamin E on the dry patches around my nose, that I'd be surprised how fast that will fix it. She also recommended grapeseed oil as it's angi-aging, and also recommened rose water to mix with the witch hazel I've been preferring as a toner lately. So, naturally the next day I went out and bought it all! She pointed me to this store not too far from me that I will be visiting again. It has SO many different kinds of natural face and body oils, lotions, masks, butters, and who knows what else! That'll be fun. I've been using the Vitamin E for the last couple of days and it does seem to be helping! I also immediately mixed in the rose water with the witch hazel and really love it as a toner.

I hope everyone got what they wanted for Christmas! I had a great one, the apple bluetooth keyboard for my iPad (LOVE that already), several pieces of cool art and jewelry from my husband and mom, a scarf, slippers, leggings, some more Cutco knives (which are my favorites).....and I know a few more things that are slilpping my mind at the moment! It's been a very busy few days and it's not over yet!

*Neo*, SUPER cool jewelry! I love those. I may have seen them when we met but had no idea you designed them, that is so cool. I also really love that chantecaille highligher, oh my. It's beautiful!!!! Sorry about your luck with the AB pads, how weird! I ironically got mine on friday, which is even faster than it would have been with prime! Very impressed with the auto delivery service. I will start using those tomorrow! I hope you had a good day today relaxing at home!!

Oh, and since we're all sharing I'm 32!

Congratulations on your win *Ruby*! I keep thinking I need to find a picture appropriate enough to share!

I know I'm likely forgetting someone or something, so sorry in advance  !


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> NEWS FLASH!!! I had forgotten. I just got home from having dinner with friends and remembered my drawing. I had put names in a little cup here beside my computer and drew and the winner is:
> 
> *RUBY296!!!!!!*
> 
> Send me your email for the Amazon gift card. Congratulations and thank you for sharing your picture. That was fun.


OMG!! Thank you, SN!! You just made my day!!!! I cannot remember the last time I won anything!!

Thanks *Jen*! Sounds like you had a very Merry Christmas! I've got vitamin E oil but I find it terribly sticky. I used to add it to a DIY Fix+ but I stopped b/c I hated how it felt on my face. The rise water & witch hazel sounds like a nice combo though. I'm currently using D20 (I think that's the name) spray by Jane Iredale. It smells really good & it hydrates my face when it feels parched. One of my good friends owns a spa & she gives me her extra testers


----------



## Neo

Yay *Ruby*!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! So now the big question is: what will you spend your GC on? May I recommend the Nuxe oil ? I've been using it and loving it! I use it all over the body, and it's really nice: absorbs super fast, no greasy feeling whatsoever, and my skin is not only left supple and smooth, it also looks like my skin has a golden sheen or something, even though the oil has no sparkle or anything, it's just dry oil! Pretty cool 

Such a nice idea you had there, *SN*!

*Cobbie*, I'm not too sure what to say about the Chantecaille loose powder, as I have the exact opposite problem ! I have not enough powder coming out if I turn the pot upside down with the puff inside, but get way too much if I do it without the puff. I actually regret having removed the whole transparent sticker it came with and that sealed the top - I should have just uncovered a few of the holes and cut it off and left the rest blocked. Anyway, What I would do if I had your issue, is that I would take a pin and just widen a few of the holes (not all though!), but I wouldn't risk taking the whole top off: I can just picture the mess if I were to make some kind of a rough movement, lol (but then again, I'm clumsy and prone to such accidents )! Oh, and I use my LY07 brush with it: I find that by taping it off, I get just the right amount of powder to apply to my face, and it's much less than what I get on the puff 

*Addie*, I did come home with my AB peels yesterday !!!!!! And I got the ones you said, with the 3 bonus extra strength ones! I used them last night, and wow, loved what I saw this morning!!! I'm sold! I'm giving it a week, and if I continue being happy with them, I'm doing what you did *Jen*, and ordering from Amazon with the auto-delivery option - its such a great deal!!!! Did you get them to auto deliver every 2 or 3 months?

*Addie*, after an extended Internet search, it does seem that the Sulwhasoo Time Response and the Extra Refining Eye creme are one and the same. I think that "Extra Refining" was the original name, but that when they officially launched the line here in the US this past summer, they came up with a new name for the line. I would buy the Time Response though, just because I would think that the product I'm getting would be fresher, as it can't be older than this past summer when they launched it here . I would also buy it from Bergdof Goodman, just because they have the only physical Sulwhasoo counter in the US. I do find that it definitely helped in reducing puffiness and fine lines for me, and my whole eye area just seems somewhat smoother, somehow. I'm not sure about dark circles, as I only have them when I'm really tired, but not when I sleep well (sadly not often enough). I know that they also have another line that is supposed to specifically target dark circles - I tried that one too, but it didn't do much for me. If you want, I can PM you the name and telephone number of my Sulwhasoo SA - you can tell her I recommended you to her and that you want to try both eye cremes, and I know she will send you samples to try so you can see how they work for you before buying?

*Jen*, it seems that you had a great Christmas and what cool gifts !!!!!! And I'm sooo glad your facial/massage combo went so well and that you really enjoyed it . That's how it should be! Which makes me think, I really need to make an appointment for a facial myself, it's already been almost 3 months since my last one, and I think it would do my skin good. And I don't care how much it costs, but I'm going back to the AP spa: last time, I went in with terrible skin and spots all over, and walked out radiant - unbelievable, not even any redness (contrary to the one last summer, where I walked in with good skin and walked out a catastrophe!)! And thank you so much for thinking of me, I had a great day: all I did was take care of myself, eat crap food that was really good in a bad way , read, video Skype with my family, and relax. Pretty cool 

Oh, and *Ruby*: I'll post a pic of my peridot tomorrow


----------



## cmg.sweet

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!  I just got back from a cruise on Christmas eve and spent yesterday with the extended family and met who I think will end up being my sister in law.  After I get back home I post about my shopping adventures, too much to type for me to have patience with. The ipad keyboard.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Since using the AB peels my face has been a little sensitive (almost sore!) especially my cheekbones under my eye area.  I only had the one sample, so that was a couple of days ago.  Cobbie, you don't have any problems using them along with your Retin A?  I don't know if my face will get used to it or if they are too much for me.


----------



## hudsonam

Hey everyone! I haven't been here in a while so I don't think I can catch up on everything, but I'm 35, and *Addie* you are adorable!  And congrats Ruby!

I am posting from my new Fire! I love it!

Re: the argan oil, I don't know if it was in spite of or because of, but my face got so flaky that I stopped using it!  I've gone back to just cetaphil cream and aquaphor, and the clinique dramatically different lotion for day, which I'm almost out of. I'm not sure if I'm going to get more or not. I am on smackdown for a while, so I'm trying not to get sucked in to all your recs! 

I hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## corkyb

Ok where are you all getting samples of AB peels?

And I do have to say, again, (hoping I don't sound like a nag), but everything I have ever been told by MUA, facialists, and even read I believe, is that mixing products can irritate your face.  So for those that are having a lot of reaction to things, you may want to try just using one line or mostly one line.  Am I listening to myself??  NOOOOOO!!!!!!  I am using oil; namely Josie Maran Argan for the face (which is over a year old but just now opened and doesn't seem to be bad in any way) and also marajuca oils..  I still love the Aveda Green science moisturizer and the BB extra eye cream or clinique when I want a light, soothing feeling.  I used strictly BB on my face for years, til they stopped making the cleanser and the toner and I got po'd about it and I also was a member of this thread through that time. 

My skin is very sensitive.  I am not sure what I should be using.  I fired my hairdresser last Fall.  Don't like the skills of the new guy as well, but I won't go back.  Anyway, as aresult ended up going from Aveda hair color to Goldwell.  My old hairdresser used Goldwell before switching to Aveda color.  My scalp is allergic to Goldwell I think and it is full of little bumps, itches and just raw.  I have a couple of raw spots on my face in the last few months.  And my upper arms have red skin and bumps on them.  The bumps have also somewhat spread to my chest and shoulders.  My skin is very sensitive and VERY thin.  I was once told by a nurse that I would have problems with my skin when I got older as it is so thin.  She was looking at my hands when she told me that.  I do not know what to do and am going on an cruise in early Feb. so will get  lots of sun, which I used to break out in poison ivy looking bumps from.  I haven't had sun in four or five years, really, but I think I look terrible this white.  I'd like to get some color without further aggravating all that is going on with my skin.  Part of my problem is I can't seem to stop picking at something once I have it.  I never used to be like that.  My mom and aunt got like that when they got older and also have trouble with thin skin and sores, abrasions, just developing..  I went to a dermatologist for my arms.  He said it looked like a medication reaction.  I switched the newest meds, which were blood pressure and nada.  I then switched to free and clear detergent (which I don't like the way it cleans my clothes) and that didn't seem to make a difference either.  I am getting my hair done again right before I leave and this last time, the redness, bumps and sores did not heal between appts.  So I am thinking I need to find an Aveda colorist to get my hair done before I go.  But that will be risky in terms of a brand new stylist just before I go away.  Ughhh.  But I am looking for suggestions for my skin.

Neo, can you tell me more about this Nuxe oil?  Am really stumped on what to do for all these problems.  ANy help appreciated.  I have been using oils in the hope that it will help clear my face.


----------



## mlewis78

Just wanted to pipe in and wish everyone happy holidays. I'm just on the periphery here.

I've used my ghd professional styler (straightening iron) a few times and like it a lot.










Can only compare it with a cheap Sassoon one that was awkwardly wide. The 1" size is easier to use, but I don't see any real difference in the way it heats, so it is probably very much like the Chi one that doesn't cost so much. I'm happy with it though. Have only used it once in the morning before work, because I don't have time -- usually just go out with wet hair, since blow drying and then styling takes a lot of time. So when I used it before work, I didn't have time to finish the styling, but my hair looked better that day.

Used it yesterday before I took the train to NJ and visited with my brother and mother. My mother is in assisted living (memory unit). My mother kept asking me if I wear my hair like that all the time. I said no every time. While I was there, I put my hair back in a pony tail to get her to quit asking and she did. But I'm glad she noticed, since sometimes lately she has been too out of it to notice. Over the years my hair was always an issue with her -- she would prefer that I wear it short and curly.


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, yay!!! Congratulations! And *SN*, thanks for the contest!
Now, *Ruby*, we all want to know what you're going to buy with it! 

*SN*, sorry to hear you're having sensitivity. Are you applying the AB peels close to your eye area? I don't go anywhere near my eye area with the peels. I think it's a bit too harsh for that. And like *Cobbie*, I use the peels on my neck and a bit on my chest. It dries more quickly than if you just used it on your face.

*Jen*, I read that you'll know when the oil goes bad because it'll smell off, so as long as it still smells the same, it should be fine. Also, I think it said 3 months without refrigeration, so if you refrigerate it, it'll probably last a bit longer.
Oh, I'm glad your facial went well and that she was able to recommend products you love!
Nice Christmas haul!
How are you liking the AB peels in the tubs?

*Neo*, I'm so happy you like the AB peels! I hope you continue to love them. I find I can't live without them. And yay for liking the Nuxe oil! I'm very interested in this golden sheen you're getting with them. I'll be purchasing very soon!
Thank you for finding out they were indeed the same. And yes, please! I would love to try samples of the eye creams first.

*Cmg*, it sounds like you're having a wonderful time! I look forward to reading all about the goodies you bought!

*Cobbie*, yes, that's the eye cream I was looking at. Although, I really need more eye cream like I need a hole in my head. 



Cobbie said:


> *Addie*, if someone has gone under the radar  and ordered the Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant how would that someone integrate it with the AB peels (which that someone is loving more every day)?


   For me, it depends. If I have a lot of flakes on my face in the morning, I'll use it in the morning. If I have flakes at night, I'll use it at night, but I won't use it more than once a day. Usually I use it at night. First, I'll wash my face of all makeup (I may or may not use my Clarisonic) and then I'll use the Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant. After that, I'll use the AB peels.
But you can really use it whenever as long as you don't use the AB peels first (you don't want to wash away all that good stuff).

*Hudsonam*, welcome back and thank you!
Yay for your new Fire!
I've been reading a lot of Argan oil reviews, and I have read that some find the oil drying. So you're definitely not alone in that.

*Paula*, I got my samples of AB peels from Sephora. It was one of those 500 point gift things, but it was quite a while ago. I know Sephora sells a sampling of the peels. Ten uses for $28, but the SA might give you a couple packets to try? 
Oh no! I'm sorry to hear you had such a bad reaction! I'm no help in this department, but I do hope your new stylist is wonderful, that the redness and bumps go away and that you have a wonderful time on your cruise!


----------



## corkyb

Oh  goood idea about asking Sephora for a sample  THey give samples of everything.  I'll try there.  Thanks Cobbie for offering to send me a sample of the sample that Addie sent you, but I'll try Sephora so you can get the most out of the sample you have.  What does AB stand for though?

Cobbie, I take hormones so unless I'm getting too much the scalp problem is not from lack of HRT.  My doctor actually told me this time he wanted me to stop.  I threw a hissy fit and he said he would prescribe for one more year.  I am clutching onto that prescription like mad.  I should start to cut down as they say it's best to decrease slowly over a long period and I feel withdrawal symptoms from stopping almost any medication.  I can imagine what a witch I will be without hormones.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just have to say that Sephora is awesome. I bought one of my daughters a makeup kit by Too-Faced it was supposed to have an eyeshadow primer, but it was missing. Unfortunately I got the last one so I can't exchange it and it's sold out online.  My daughter really likes the makeup and doesn't want to return it, so I called up Sephora to see if they could help. The manager told me to just come on in and she'd just give me a primer.

Of course, it's 2.5 hours round trip... And I won't get out of there without buying myself something.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I think I did use the AB peels too close to my eyes if my cheekbones are too close.  My cheekbones are red and were stinging today when I put on my moisturizer and still are.  I didn't order yet and that might be a good thing.  I'm not sure I can use them.  That's two products lately.  The marajuca oil broke me out and the AB peels burned my cheeks like fire.  I always thought my skin was pretty tough from the RetinA but maybe not.

Now.  Are you sitting down?  Are  you ready for this?

Really?

OK.  Here it is.

I'm going to quit coloring my hair.  Actually I already have.  I didn't get it colored the last time I got it cut so it has been about  8 weeks now.  My hair dresser had been using semi-permanent hair color so I've been using clarifying shampoo to fade the color so the roots won't be so awful.  Plus I have some blonde highlights so that helps blend it all in.

I have a friend that has The.Most.Gorgeous platinum silver hair and I'm just tired of coloring my hair only to have grey roots two weeks later.  So, I won't know what mine will be like until I give it a go, and I'm on my way to finding out.

I can always go back and color it but so far I'm not hating it at all.  Some friends and some people at work have looked at me like I'm completely mad when I told them my plans followed with 'NOOOOOOOOOOO!"  I think as long as I keep a nice haircut and continue to wear makeup, grey hair could look nice.

BUT, I'm willing to listen to your opinions.


----------



## Jen

I used the AB peel last night out of the tubs for the first time, I actually think I like the size of the pads in the tub better. It's much smaller than the individually wrapped ones, so just using it on my face it gets dry much quicker. *Neo*, I'm so glad they are working for you! I was honestly a touch worried with your sensitive skin as right when I use them my face is bright red and feels sort of irritated. It goes away overnight and my skin looks great in the morning, but I wouldn't even consider myself to have very sensitive skin! Maybe lately, but not usually. I also made sure to keep them far away from my eyes after what *SN said*!

Speaking of my eyes, very recently I have been having dry flaky areas right under my eyes and in the corner of the top of my lids, which has never happened. Does anyone have a really good moisturizing eye cream? I know there has been a lot of eye cream talk lately which I have sort of ignored since I WAS happy with my Korres! I tried switching back to the Clinique All About Eyes and it hasn't been working either. I have been putting the Aquaphor on those spots also, but it isn't doing a bit of good there like it is around my nose. I haven't typically been using eye cream in the morning because I've been using the mally eye primer which is very creamy, but it isn't doing anything for the dry spots. So I guess I'd like one that would be good for under makeup! And I'd really like to not spend over $100!!! You guys are killing me with your expensive creams!

*SN*, I love the idea of going natural grey! It's all about what YOU like and what you're comfortable with it, and you can always change it if you change your mind. How nice it would be to be free of that! Since I'm a redhead we don't go grey we go white, I plan on going with it when it happens. I have to this day never dyed my hair, and I plan to keep it that way as long as possible! I say embrace your natural hair and go with it!

*Addie*, ever since you mentioned that the MUFE HD foundation is better when buffed I've been trying to buff it with my Beast, but it just isn't ideal for that. I am too in love with my LY34 with the Chanel cream bronzer to give that back to foundation, so I'm trying to figure out what to get to buff it in. Did you say you use a kabuki? I would probably still apply it with the beast then buff it in after with either a kabuki or something. Any recommendations anyone? Or am I better off trying to find something better for the bronzer and use the LY34? If I would have known this I would have just ordered another LY34 when I ordered all those other brushes ! 
I do have a Sephora GC given to me by my best friend for Christmas to spend! She knows me so well  
(I also gave her the Jack Black lip balm as part of her gift, and she said that was WAY too much to spend on chap stick. I did NOT tell her about the AP balm after she said that  )


----------



## Zelah Meyer

a belated Merry Christmas to everyone! Also all the best for the New Year. 

My one year old managed to get into my bio oil (had a couple of interesting nappies after that!) and, in the process of researching whether it was toxic, I found out that it can clog pores, which is counter productive for what I want to achieve. I was going to ditch it so that my son couldn't repeat his escapade of getting it over himself and the bathroom floor - but thankfully my sister-in-law uses it so I was able to give it to her instead, so no waste.

Am contemplating turning up the speed on my Clarisonic from its default setting of 'low' to see if it's any different. Am also tempted to swap to the Deep Pore Cleansing brush as I've read reviews of people saying that the regular brush didn't do much for them but that that brush was brilliant. Anyone here have that experience?

*Neo* - I love those rings!


----------



## Jen

Definitely play with the speeds and different brushes, especially if you don't have sensitive skin.  I started with the normal, and actually used the deep pore for quite some time and really liked it - until recently when my skin started to freak out and I switched to the delicate.  I don't blame the brush head for my skin freaking out - so if you don't have super sensitive skin i say try it!  I really liked it when I used it.


----------



## Addie

*Paula*, AB stands for Dr. Dennis Gross *A*lpha *B*eta Daily Face Peel.

*Heather*, that's great that Sephora is going to just give you a primer to make up for the lack of one in the kit! That's quite a drive to make! I agree; you definitely should get something else while you're there. It only makes sense. 

*SN*, the closest I go is right under my cheekbones. I'm sorry you're having sensitivity with the AB peels!
Also, I think grey hair is beautiful. I instantly think of Paula Deen; her hair is gorgeous! I hope your experiment turns out well, but like you said, if it doesn't, you can always just go back and color it. I'm excited to hear how you like it! And I'd love to see a picture once you have it just the way you want!

*Jen*, from your description, I think I might stick with the individual packages. I like to use the peel for my neck and part of my chest as well, and I think the tub ones would dry out too quickly for me.
I'm not much help in the eye cream department as I'm so fickle. I've read the Kiehl's Creamy Eye Treatment with Avocado is very moisturizing. I tried a sample quite a while ago, but I don't remember much about it. I didn't buy it because I wanted something with anti-aging properties.
I use the MUFE kabuki. I think I read on Makeupalley that it was a great brush for it. I think any synthetic buffing brush would work, though. I'll actually use the kabuki for creme bronzer afterward.


So I've been using my sample of Josie Maran Argan oil, and I really like it. My face has been looking &#8230; dead lately.  The argan oil seems to have plumped up my face and the surface of my skin just looks better. I'll keep using the sample, and I may purchase through Amazon since it's cheaper there than Sephora. I want to stick with the Josie Maran one for now.


----------



## corkyb

Addie-- I like the Jose Maran Argan oil also.  It makes my face look better.
Zelah--what oil clogs your pores?  That's what I was afraid of when I first heard everyone here using oils on their face.  I may have to stop if that is even a remote possibility.
Jen-- Bobbi Brown makes two eye creams that I like.  Their hydrating cream is a nice day cream.  They also make an eye cream in their Extra line.  I use at night and sometimes during the day when my eyes look bad.  It's a different consistency.  It's a balm I guess, a harder clear eye cream that doesn't spread real easily but I like what it does to my eyes.  It lasts forever too.  Now, I remember years ago wishing I could afford to use Chanel eye cream all the time, but I couldn't and I can't and so I don't even remember which one I liked, but they have some nice skin care in that line.
SN-- I would stop the Clarisonic for a month if I were you.  I was once told NEVER to use a brush on my skin because of its sensitivity.  I  did buy the body brush, but it broke again and I never got around to returning it.  But you never know, if you used to have great skin, andnow are having problems around irritated skin, if it were me, I would definitely ditch the Clarisonic for an extended period and see if your skin goes back.  Congrats on going gray.  I think about it, my mother tells me all the time I should go gray, I, however, can't imagine it.  But I am having an allergic reaction to hair color and that is not a good thing on the head.  It's too close to the brain for my comfort and it also is VERY irritating.  I am looking forward to how you deal with this and how you like it.  Is your hair all gray, do you know?  That salt and pepper stuff is pretty aging I think on a lot of people, but white or silver hair, now that can be stunning. My grandmother had the most gorgeous white hair through and through at a very young age.  She was stunning. 
So, Heather--what'ja get, whatja get?
Paula


----------



## Zelah Meyer

*Jen * - I'm not sure how sensitive my skin is, I've had a few breakouts since using the Clarisonic but it's also coincided with the time of the month when I expect to see a few blemishes appear, so it's hard to tell if the brush is responsible or not. I don't think I have particularly sensitive skin but it's not super hardy either. I'll probably give the delicate brush on a higher setting a go first and then try the other brush. 

*Corkyb * - the oil I'm talking about is Bio Oil, I'm not sure if other oils would have the same effect or not. Bio oil talks about being like the protection a duck has against water, so it keeps moisture in and other stuff out. However, it also keeps toxins in (which is no good to me when I'm depriving myself of sugar, dairy and wheat for a detox - no point in suffering if I'm hampering the effectiveness of said suffering!) You'd need to do some Googling to see whether other oils would have similar issues.

*SN* - Grey can look fantastic. I stopped dying my hair a few years back (after not having been my natural colour since my teens!) Only a few greys so far but I wanted them to be able to come in naturally. You can get a shampoo that is meant to accentuate the silver tones of grey hair. Can't remember what it's called but I know I used one when I had really pale blonde hair so I'm pretty sure it will still exist.) Good luck!

Day one of my post Christmas detox and I'm still hungry despite eating constantly (quinoa, bean & barley with onion, garlic & spices; peach segments; frozen rasperries and oats and frozen raspberries; plus half a ton of water.) I really, really want a packet of crisps (chips) now or some Jacob's Cream Crackers with extra mature cheddar. I have a really high fat diet usually and I know my liver needs a break but oh, it's difficult! I was hoping to detox for two weeks, at this rate I'll be lucky to make it to one!


----------



## Neo

Wow! I don't check in for a day, and now I don't know where to start anymore !!!! Ok, I'm going to try to take these in order...

*Ruby*, sorry for the delay, but here are pics from my peridot ring - super simple, actually, which to me was the only way to go with a stone this size, and mainly depth (which I understand is pretty rare for a peridot, but really, I have no clue, and they could have told me whatever . I just liked it ):
























*Cmg*, your cruise sounds like it was awesome!!! Come back and tell us more please, both about your cruise, where you were, and the goodies you got 

*Cobbie*, I use the LY07 only with my loose powder - it's really a big brush, and I don't think it would work too well with the highlighter. I use a Hakuhodo brush with my new highlighter - I ordered it the same evening, just for that purpose, and I'm really happy I did, as it's working out great! The size is perfect for precision application, and if I ever want to sweep broader, I think our Chanel blush brush would work perfectly (I wouldn't go with a brush larger than that for highlighter application). Anyway, this is the brush:

http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=260

And oh no, I just see that it's now marked as sold out . But if you are interested, it may be worth contacting CS to ask when they may have it back in stock?

*Paula*, I'm so sorry about your skin issues, and I can totally relate . I don't know if this will help, but I had scalp issues too, a while ago - scabbing and itching, and it felt like it was breaking out too. After a couple of months of that, I just tried another shampoo (that's when I discovered Oribe) - I went with the grey super moisturizing one, on the SA's advice, as it's their gentlest. I was skeptical that it would do anything, but within a week of using the new shampoo, my scalp had completely cleared up and has been perfect since - with the added benefit of my hair loving it too . I had been using the same shampoo for over a year before changing, and I have no idea why my scalp suddenly decided that it couldn't stand it anymore . So it may be worth trying something different there? I agree that it's not good to confuse your skin (wherever it is) too much with too many different products, but I also firmly believe this: no matter how long you've been using a product successfully, if your skin suddenly starts behaving differently and badly, it's time for a change!!! For the chest/shoulders issue, I don't know what to say, as I'm still struggling with issues there myself. I've been using the AB body peels for the past few days, and I'm not sure they are the solution . My face seems to love the face ones, my chest not so much for the body ones. If anything, it seems to make my skin there angrier . I don't know if I should insist or not, but I'm giving it a couple of days break at this point...

As for the Nuxe oil, I'm actually becoming slightly obsessed with it . I just really love it, the way it makes my skin super soft, and I find the way it smells comforting - to me, it just smells like the sun . I'm not sure how hydrating it will really be when it gets really cold here, but for now it's doing really fine (I was worried it wouldn't be enough, and maybe better suited to summertime use). It's a dry oil, so it's not oily (I know, kind of weird). It absorbs immediately into the skin, and you can get dressed right away, with no stickiness whatsoever. The skin is just satiny feeling and looking, just nice, supple, and hydrated. And it still looks and feels this way at the end of the day, so it seems to be long lasting too.

I'm sure you will have a blast on your cruise, and who cares how white you are: everybody will be super white leaving from here anyway . I would be cautious though with the sun, even though I can more than relate to you wanting to get some (did I ever mention that I'm a


Spoiler



sun whore


??). But honestly, better white than having a reaction to the sun - even if you do get some color, by the time you get rid of the reaction you would be all white again, but with all the problems in between . It just doesn't seem worth it 

*Hudsonam*, congratulations on your new Fire !!!!!!! What a nice Christmas present! Too bad on the Argan oil though. Maybe you would want to give the Camellia oil a try? I have to say that I find it to be most hydrating, and very calming/soothing on my sensitive combination skin, without being oily or greasy. I would recommend buying it from Russell Organics on *Jen's* recommendation, as I'm still not convinced by the one *cmg* and I got (still waiting on that German one to make a comparison).

Happy holidays to you too *Mlewis*, and as *Cobbie* said: just join in fully !!!! I'm glad your new ghd turned out great and so easy to use: that's what we always want, easier and better . I'm also glad you had a good time with your mom, and I'm sure she must have been so happy too!

*Luv*, let us know if you need any recommendations for your Sephora trip !... 

*SN*, sorry about the AB peels . I have to say that I'm very pleasantly surprised that they are working out for me. As *Jen* said, I have very sensitive skin, with quite a bit of redness, and I was a bit worried too. And truth be told, my skin does turn bright red upon applying them, but without any burning or other uncomfortable sensation, so I figure it's ok (I mean, my skin gets redness just from splashing water on it in the morning ). But I do feel that it helps a lot that I apply my moisturizer and camellia oil afterwards, and I would never use them in the morning. I think that my skin definitely needs the relaxation of the night (and no external aggressions) to recover and benefit from them. Also, and as expected, I don't see myself using them every night. I think maybe 3 times a week will be good for me.

I think it's a great idea to go grey!!!!!!!!!!!! It often looks stunning, especially with a nice haircut and makeup. I just don't like grey when it's obvious that the person doesn't take care of herself, then it can give a bedraggled look - which definitely is not your case, as is obvious from your lovely picture !!!! I always said that I would never die my hair when it turned grey. That was until I discovered my first white a few years ago ...

Happy belated Christmas to you too *Zehla*!!!!!! Definitely experiment with your Clarisonic: I use the low setting in the morning, and the normal one in the evening, and that works great for me. And thank you on my rings . Good luck with your detox!!! I admire you! You know what they say: the first 3 days are the hardest. Once you are past day 3 it should be easier, as your body will have gotten over the physical need of the bad stuff. Now for your brain and taste buds it will be another story all together - but it will be easier nonetheless, so hang in there!!!

*Jen*, you already know what I use as eye creme, and I don't think you want to go that route, lol. I know that a friend of mine really liked the Kiehls avocado eye creme that was already mentioned, but then changed to the Bobbi Brown eye creme and really loves it. Maybe worth a try? As for your LY34, I don't see why you would have to make a choice between using it for either foundation or bronzer?? You could very well use it for both - that's what Raymond had originally recommended to me, to use my foundation brush with my bronzer, that the fact that I still had a bit of foundation left on it would actually help blend it all in. But then I fell in love with the Beast, and used that for foundation, and just loved the LY34 for the bronzer, so that was that: I just had to use both 

And what a nice gift from your best friend!!! What are you going to use your GC on?? 

So *Addie*, does that mean you won't try the Camellia oil? LOL, just kidding: if you love the Argan oil, that's totally what you should stick with! After all, I still haven't even tried the Maracuja oil ... Which reminds me that I've been meaning to ask you *Jen*: which oil do you find you prefer, in the end?

I've been back to work today, and it was really weird: just totally empty everywhere! But it was kind of nice too, just really relaxed, and those who were there were in a good mood, so that was nice. I also took advantage of the relaxed ambiance to take an extended lunch break and make a trip to Bloomingdales, to check out their sales... I came back with 2 new sets of bath towels I really needed (with coordinating tubmats and all), a super cute slouchy hat, and a new black 4.5QT French Oval Le Creuset, which I just couldn't leave there, as they had it on clearance for the most ridiculous price. I am very excited about it, as it's my first oval pot! Of course, I have no space whatsoever where to store it, so now it just sits on my stove, its new home . All in all, I feel it was a pretty productive day ...


----------



## Ruby296

Just popping in here quickly to say I'll be back to post more in depth tomorrow (hopefully), definitely Thursday though. But *Neo*, I had to tell you that your peridot ring is absolutely stunning! Wow, I love the color and the simplicity of the setting. That's actually the same setting that the diamonds in my engagement ring are in.


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Ruby* ! Your engagement ring sounds like it's stunning!!!

I completely forgot, but I hope that *Victoria* will check in here soon: I really want to hear about that gorgeous dragon earring of hers !!!!


----------



## corkyb

Neo, does Bloomies charge for shipping?  I want that pot!  What color did you get?  Did they have a lot of them?


----------



## Neo

*Paula*, I got the pot in black because of the silver knob it comes with - it goes in the oven up to 450 degrees, while the black knobs that come with the other colors only go up to 350, and I want to use this pot stovetop, but also in the oven for roasts and stuff. I video skyped with my parents again tonight and showed my mom my new pot. The first thing she said was: it would be perfect for that duck recipe I have ...

I know that they have the pot on sale on the Bloomies website, and there it ships for free, because it's still expensive enough to qualify for free shipping. Truth be told, I saw the pot online, but wanted to see its size physically before buying (I have a hard time picturing pot sizes, especially with such a shape). The excellent surprise was that they had it on clearance, for less than half the price of the sale - which was already a really good price!!!

I don't know if they had many of them, or in what colors, but I think you should give them a call - the NYC 59th street store (212 705 200 - home department), not the online store, and just ask them. I know you can purchase over the phone (that's how I bought my towels yesterday, and I just picked them up today). Even if they do charge shipping, at that price it would be totally worth paying for it in my opinion.

Good luck, and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## corkyb

Neo is the number 705-2000?  You left out a digit.  Also, what size did you get?  I only see the black online in the 4.5 quart.  The truffle and white pans look like they have silver knobs too, but I can't be sure from the picture. I  would want one that could go to the higher temperature.  Where did you see that or did you just know? I have always wanted a LeCreuset pan or two.  I notice there is a bonus offer with this also.


----------



## Neo

Yes *Paula*, sorry, the number is indeed 212 705 2000! As I said, I got the 4.5QT one, but I know they also had the 6.5QT in store, in various colors.

I didn't get the bonus offer, as I got the pot for less than half the price of the website - again, they have a clearance in store, which is different from the online sale.

I'm afraid I didn't pay much attention to the white or truffle pans, as I wasn't interested in those colors. You should really just call the store and ask them what they have and for more details, as I imagine that they must have sold quite a bit over the course of yesterday. I went there during my lunch break, and was kind of in and out. I saw what I wanted at a price I liked, and just got it and left 

Hope you can get what you want and what you need - Le Creuset are wonderful pots and pans (at least the cast iron ones, I have no idea about their other lines), and I find that anything I cook in them just tastes better


----------



## Jen

I used the AB peel again last night, and maybe it's just something I shouldn't be using every day. I didn't plan on it anyway, but WOW did it sting last night in the red dry area around my nose! It went away and it's fine, but it was kind of painful! *Addie*, I can totally see wanting the bigger one to use on your neck, I can still use it on my neck but don't do my chest like I did with the bigger ones. I just felt for almost half the price it was worth it! I'm glad especially now, if my skin isn't liking them much at the moment.

*NEO*! I wasn't talking to you ! I KNOW what cream you use, and I'm staying far far away from it (even though I secretly deep down really want it, just can't do it....)!!! I have heard good things about both Bobbi Brown and Kiehls, and I like the idea of a balmy one for the dry areas. I probably have a million samples too, maybe I should dig through the giant pile I have and pull a few out and try some. From what I've seen the Clinique and the Korres are supposed to be great for dry areas and neither are doing anything, so that's kind of frustrating!

*Neo* - WOW WOW WOW!!! I am completely in love with your Peridot ring! I saw it last night and gasped, my husband looks over and agreed with my sentiment! Then I told him it was yours&#8230;..and he said something like 'no surprise there'! Ha ha !!!! I thought that was funny, he knows that you're my twin and I pretty much want to buy everything you have! (Probably why he's reluctant to take me back to NYC..... ) I have no idea why I wouldn't just use the LY34 then use the bronzer after and just make sure I clean it well, I've been using the beast for the Becca shimmering stuff after foundation (speaking of, have you tried yours yet?), so I don't see why not. I'll try it and see! And thanks to you yet again I've got the Nuxe oil in my cart at Amazon &#8230;&#8230;it just sounds so interesting, and I am willing to try anything to make my skin even softer! 
Nice lunch break haul too!!!

Speaking of softer skin, I have to mention that I got a deluxe sample of Dermadoctor's KP Duty lotion, it's for the keratos pilaris, aka chicken bumps on your skin - I get it on the back of my arms. The salux cloth and body scrubs have really helped, but let me tell you - just a little bit of this lotion and they are GONE! I am for sure going to order a full size of this one.

Which oil do I prefer? That's a hard question! I like them both, and I have been alternating with those two and the occasional apricot and argan oil in there too. I now have the grapeseed oil also to mix in though I haven't tried it yet. I like the cameilla for the day for sure, it's lighter and absorbs faster for better makeup application. The maracuja is better for night because it's thicker. Same with the argan oil, though I think that's somewhere in between. If I had to choose a favorite, it would be the cameilla, but I do like them all! The Vitamin E is definitely pretty sticky, and I'm not really seeing the results I thought I would putting it on my nose area at night. At first I thought I did, but not much since then. All these skin problems!! I just need to find a dermatologist, I have been too picky I think!

ZELAH, I still break out occassionally too! The Clarisonic doesn't promise perfect skin, it just promises clean skin which can lead to less breakouts! Actually, since I've started using all of the oils I have hardly had ANY bad breakouts at all! Good for you on post Christmas detox, I have always wanted to do one but just require food too much I think! I'm pretty sure my employees think I'm cranky enough they don't want me even crankier


----------



## Jen

And......we all already know this, but I'm weak.  I just ordered the Nuxe oil!  I found the 3.3 oz for $38 with free shipping, and since the 1.7 oz is $27 I just bit the bullet and bought it  
It's not prime, but I suppose that's okay for the price!  I'm excited to get it!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jen said:


> Speaking of softer skin, I have to mention that I got a deluxe sample of Dermadoctor's KP Duty lotion, it's for the keratos pilaris, aka chicken bumps on your skin - I get it on the back of my arms. The salux cloth and body scrubs have really helped, but let me tell you - just a little bit of this lotion and they are GONE! I am for sure going to order a full size of this one.


I am SO buying this.


----------



## Jen

Luvmy4brats said:


> I am SO buying this.


There is something you can pick up when you go out to Sephora ! I hope it works as well for you as it does for me!


----------



## gajitldy

For hand and body lotion I use a new formula from St. Ives called Naturally Indulgent Coconut Milk & Orchid Extract.  Comes in a 21 oz. pump bottle for $5.  I formerly used their collagen/elastin which was excellent.  This is even better and you can't beat the price!

For facial moisturization I am using Dr. Denese products from QVC...love them especially the Hydroshield which can be taken all the way up to the eye area.  It is a penetrating oil.  She is on QVC tonight I think at 8. No enabling here...lol!

Diane


----------



## ellesu

I need a review course.  In what order do you all use: oils, serums, moisturizers? And...apply oils to a damp face, correct? And....gently massage all the above into your face, correct?

A while back while reading the forums on Garden of Wisdom, someone mentioned _pinching_ the backs of your hands to plump them up.  I have never heard of this - has anyone else? Someone on there also mentioned doing it to your cheeks? I've heard of pinching your cheeks to get some color in them (something I do not need!) but not to plump them up.


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Meee, too!


Yaaaaay!!! I just hope it works as well for you guys! It's pricey, but worth it. (Did I just sound like *Neo* or what?! ) After just 2 days of using it my husband commented on how smooth it was! Sold!



ellesu said:


> I need a review course.  In what order do you all use: oils, serums, moisturizers? And...apply oils to a damp face, correct? And....gently massage all the above into your face, correct?
> 
> A while back while reading the forums on Garden of Wisdom, someone mentioned _pinching_ the backs of your hands to plump them up.  I have never heard of this - has anyone else? Someone on there also mentioned doing it to your cheeks? I've heard of pinching your cheeks to get some color in them (something I do not need!) but not to plump them up.


I actually dry my face and use a toner, then comes the oil. I put 3-4 or 4-5 drops depending on morning or night (more at night) and mix it around - then actually pat my hands all over my face. Then I kind of smooth it in. Then moisturizer, then let dry, then primer. Hope that helps! I'm not a face or hand pincher, so I don't know


----------



## Zelah Meyer

*Neo* - That peridot ring is amazing! I don't think I've seen one cut that size before (and I collect gemstones and minerals), it's beautiful! 

*Jen* - Yep, I'm not looking for perfect skin (thankfully!) The skin on my face isn't generally too bad (apart from once a month when I can get a few spots), I mainly wanted the Clarisonic for my arms, because I'm another one here with KP. At least, I think that's what it is after much Googling. It's still early days but it seems to be helping with that, so that's good. Anything it does for my face is just a bonus!


----------



## ellesu

Jen said:


> I actually dry my face and use a toner, then comes the oil. I put 3-4 or 4-5 drops depending on morning or night (more at night) and mix it around - then actually pat my hands all over my face. Then I kind of smooth it in. Then moisturizer, then let dry, then primer. Hope that helps! I'm not a face or hand pincher, so I don't know


Thanks *Jen!* That's how I've been doing it - except for the toner. I have a big bottle from Clinique that I used to use regularly but, for some reason, stopped. I'm going to dig it out.


----------



## Jen

gajitldy said:


> For facial moisturization I am using Dr. Denese products from QVC...love them especially the Hydroshield which can be taken all the way up to the eye area. It is a penetrating oil. She is on QVC tonight I think at 8. No enabling here...lol!
> Diane


I am kind of interested in this. Probably not the serum, but the day cream and eye serum particularly. They have a decent combo set that is $70 that I'm thinking of trying. The description of 'anyone with dry, parched skin on the face and around the eyes that is lined and wrinkled. Also for skin that is dry, tight, and dehydrated' kind of hooked me in! I might bite the bullet knowing QVC will take it back for 30 days!

OH! And I forgot to mention I got my Remington hair removal thing on Christmas Eve but I haven't had a chance to try it yet. *Cmg* did you get yours too? I will probably be too tired to deal with it tonight but for sure this week or weekend!! I'm excited and just hope it works!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm pretty sure I used the Dr. Denese products a few years ago and was very happy with the results. I don't remember why I stopped.. Probably for budget reasons.


----------



## louiseb

*Neo* that is one gorgeous ring!

I am off today, had to be home for the delivery of a new chair. Got a great deal on the internet, was taking a risk with a company i had not used before and no returns, but ohmygosh I LOVE it! Hard to get a good pic with all the backlight. I have 6 dogs so leather is a must in the living room because of all the dog hair.


----------



## louiseb

And since I'm figuring out the iPhoto on my new Mac I might as well add the purses I bought at the Coach outlet with my sisters on Black Friday.

This is one of their cloth ones, usually I get leather but this one has lots of zippered compartments. It is a tight fit for my purse insert









This one is another cloth, love the color, kinda a silvery/gray/blue









This last one is the two of my sisters and two of my niece's also bought, a tradition we have. It is actually a diaper bag, but really nice for travel or work and carrying a laptop. The two end pockets are great for water bottles.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Jen said:


> I am kind of interested in this. Probably not the serum, but the day cream and eye serum particularly. They have a decent combo set that is $70 that I'm thinking of trying. The description of 'anyone with dry, parched skin on the face and around the eyes that is lined and wrinkled. Also for skin that is dry, tight, and dehydrated' kind of hooked me in! I might bite the bullet knowing QVC will take it back for 30 days!
> 
> OH! And I forgot to mention I got my Remington hair removal thing on Christmas Eve but I haven't had a chance to try it yet. *Cmg* did you get yours too? I will probably be too tired to deal with it tonight but for sure this week or weekend!! I'm excited and just hope it works!!


 i haven't been at my house since the 17 th so I don't know...but i am heading home tonight and I'm sure hubby has quite a pile of packages stacked up that arrived while I was gone...


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> i haven't been at my house since the 17 th so I don't know...but i am heading home tonight and I'm sure hubby has quite a pile of packages stacked up that arrived while I was gone...


We look forward to your cruise update and shopping expeditions as well! Hope you had a blast!

*Louise*, those are some GORGEOUS bags!!!!!!! How weird is it that my favorite is the diaper bag  ! 
Probably because it's huge, and I have a thing for huge purses!!


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, you are going to LOVE the Nuxe oil, good for you for getting it !!! Plus it makes me feel better: *Addie *talked about it, and then I was the only one who bought it, lol. *Addie*, it's time you caved and got a bottle too . Just kidding, but I am getting seriously addicted, and even though they say that a little goes a long way, which is true, I can still see my small bottle diminishing fast. Maybe I should stop using it twice a day, or at least only use it only on my upper body now in the winter, and use my beloved Lubriderm (which I haven't touched since I got the Nuxe!) on my legs? Anyway, very excited that you are getting it too, and you got yourself a fantastic deal, well worth the wait!!!!

I still think you should give my eye creme a try ... Just kidding!!!! *Cobbie*, I use the Sulwhasoo Time Treasure eye creme, available at Bergdoff Goodman. It costs an arm and a leg (of course, you are going to say...), but at least that one lasts a really long time: I've been using it twice daily since September and still can't see the bottom of the pot.

And *Jen*, I see you are being quite the enabler today - way to go, hi five!!!!!!!   

And how exciting on your hair remover machine!!!!!! I can't wait to hear how that goes, and hope it's not painful!

*Ellesu*, my face care routine is a bit simpler, as I use no toner, and only use moisturizer and oil. For me, I put some moisturizer on the palm of one of my hands, add a few drops of Camellia oil (3 these days), mix them around, and then apply to my face with the same technique as *Jen *(surprise !!!!!).

*Louiseb*, I love your leather chair (a recent purchase of mine too!), and your bags are gorgeous!!!! I like #2 best - in case you ever get tired of them .

Thank you all ladies for the compliments on my peridot <blushing>


----------



## corkyb

Luvmy4brats said:


> I am SO buying this.


Yes, me too. Where did you get this sample Jen?


----------



## Jen

corkyb said:


> Yes, me too. Where did you get this sample Jen?


It was a 100 point sample on my last Sephora order. I've wanted to try it for a long time, and was excited to see a sample I actually really wanted!!

If you google 'beauty.com 20 off' the first sponsored link should take you to beauty.com where you can get 20% off. That's where I ordered it! Here is the picture/link - but the 20% off won't work from this link. That site is so weird, and I remember that someone here couldn't get the 20% off to work.



It's FUN being an enabler - so this is what you feel like, huh *Neo* ?


----------



## corkyb

ALso, do you have a link for the Nuxe at that price?  I couldn't find it.  But i am at work and can't click on every link I try either.  I get the big ole STOP you have broken the law message!

Tomorrow I get a massage.  Cannot wait.


----------



## Jen

Sure!


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> Sure!


Thanks. That was easy. I just one clicked!!!


----------



## Addie

*Zelah*, good luck with your detox! Stay strong! 

*Neo*, your peridot ring is beautiful! The color is just stunning.
I've still got the Camellia oil in my cart as well. Don't you worry.  I did get rid of the Rose Hip oil from my cart. I think the Camellia and Argan will be enough.
Oh, I wanted to let you know: I've been reading reviews on Camellia and Argan oil, and I read somewhere that the more refined the oil is, the lighter it will be. So that got me thinking that perhaps the Camellia oil you received is Camellia but it's just unrefined. I read that for face purposes, it's better to use refined oil. Unrefined is more for cooking or cleaning cutlery. With refined oil, you're less likely to get a possibly bad reaction.
Also, the more refined, the more stable and longer shelf life the oil will have.
Since *Jen* mentioned the Russell Organics oil is light, I imagine it's refined. I couldn't find anything on the website that specifically mentioned that, though.
Nice purchases! Any chance we can see this lovely hat? I have a bit of a hat addiction, and your new one sounds so nice.
I'm totally going to cave and get a bottle of the Nuxe oil as well. I'm just figuring out what I want in my cart. I'm glad you like it so much!

*Jen*, regarding the AB peel, if you have any newly exposed skin or open blemishes, etc., it will sting like crazy. I'll try to pick the flakes away occasionally with tweezers, and if I use the AB peels immediately afterward, the area I messed with will sting badly. I find the upper lip area near the nose very sensitive in general, though, so I always quickly go over that particular area once with both steps.
Glad you were able to find something so amazing for your KP!
Yay! Hope you like the Nuxe oil!
I'm looking forward to your review on the Remington hair removal!

*Cobbie*, did I send you a sample of the Dermadoctor's KP lotion? I thought I did, but I might have sent you another Dermadoctor product. Or I might have just made it all up in my head. 

*Ellesu*, I've never heard of pinching the back of your hands or cheeks to plump them up. I'd imagine it would be very, very short-termed if it worked. Also, I'd be worried about stretching skin (hand or cheek) or causing broken capillaries (cheek) if you did it too often or too harshly. And I think you would have to be a bit harsh if you wanted to see the effect. Cheeks can be quite prone to broken capillaries--I learned that the hard way. 

*Louiseb*, your new chair is so pretty! I love the lines of it. Great bag purchases! I love the third one.

Yay, *Paula*! I hope you love it!


----------



## ellesu

Thanks *Neo!* I've done the same with mixing my argan oil and moisturizer then applying to my face. I kind of go back and forth doing it that way and then applying them separately. I like both ways - can't really tell much difference. From time to time I add just one or two drops of argan oil to my conditioner when washing my hair - it gives my hair so much body. I'm wondering if I should add it to my shampoo instead of my conditioner? Ummm.... I'll check that out. Love the rings!

*Addie,* I agree with everything you said about the _pinching_-thing/technique. I've always heard to be very gentle when applying anything to your face - especially around your eyes. I just _know_ you're going to love the Camellia oil as much as the others and that will most likely be my tippping point.  I can resist only so long on the items everyone here raves about - then....there's that one comment that pushes me over. 
And now the Nuxe oil won't leave my mind!

_SN,_ was it you who mentioned melting your jewelry and having it redesigned? I didn't know that could be done - although it makes perfect sense once I think about it. I have some of my mom's jewerly and some from hubby's mom and grandmom that I want to have redone and make _something_ for my daughter. I've been waiting for her to show an interest and be part of the process because it'll mean more to her and....maybe she'll actually use what's made. She's very sports oriented and isn't much into jewerly - could have something to do with the fact that she grew up with three brothers.  Maybe one day....

Love the purses (2nd one especially), and that chair! I'm on a quest for just the right chair.


----------



## louiseb

Cobbie said:


> *Louise*, beautiful bags! Enjoy!
> That's a good looking chair and I _love_ the pig.


The pig is a magazine holder I got on Ebay at least 10 years ago. He is hand carved from a single piece of wood and weighs a ton. Luckily he is on wheels. I have no artistic ability but I love art and my house is filled with it.

I had been wanting a mid century modern type leather lounge chair for a while now but every one I found was just too expensive. This one was not cheap but was marked down more than 50%.


----------



## louiseb

The end table is wood covered in stained glass. I also have a bench that matches it. 

Behind the chair next to the window is my parrot's play gym, the corner is part of the gym, and next to it is an antique penny slot machine my dad got when he was a young man. I grew up playing it and he gave it to me a few years ago. The table it is on was custom made for it about 30 years ago. Next to the pig magazine rack is a small old church pew i bought from a refinisher who rebuilt and restored it and the owner never picked it up. I have somewhat eclectic taste.


----------



## corkyb

Nuxe oil --Check
Dermadoctor at 20% off - check
Le Creuset at Bloomies -  called. they have black oval roaster at less than online, but not at less than half of the online sale price.  So when added to shipping--no go.  Did you use a coupon or something Neo?  The guy said you must have had a coupon as they are only 40% marked down.  Oh well, tempting.  But I need a saute more than a roaster.


----------



## Neo

*Paula*, call them back and talk to another guy! The 4.5QT French Oven in Onyx is $204.99 on line, and I got it for $99.99 in store, on clearance, no coupon, no Bloomies card or anything. Insist that you want the clearance price, not the sales price. Even if they make you pay $30 for shipping (making that up, no idea how much shipping he wanted to charge you?), it's still worth it, no?

But you will love the Nuxe oil


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Sounds like everyone had a wonderful holiday! I went to Florida to see my two youngest sons, and I'm flying to California on Saturday to spend New Year's with my two oldest sons...and my grandson! I will officially have almost NO vacation time left, but it's worth it. 

My mom gave me a gorgeous CZ solitaire, set in 14k gold for Christmas. I LOVE it. Of course it looks like an engagement ring, so I'll have to wear it on the opposite hand. 

My boyfriend gave me a stunning ruby and diamond necklace with a sterling silver chain, along with matching earrings. I was tickled pink (or ruby)!

My son became engaged to his girlfriend of two years! So, in March 2013, I will be the mother of the groom! I met his fiancee's parents on Christmas day, and her mother spoiled me absolutely rotten. She filled a stocking for me, and it included a rollette of my favorite perfume (Daisy by Marc Jacobs), and ...wait for it... a Jack Black gift set with hand lotion and mint lip balm! I have NO idea how she knew I'd been lusting after that, but there it was. I was stunned. She had about 5 presents under the tree for me! I was absolutely overwhelmed. 

After Christmas, my future DIL and I hit the local Sephora and for once I found a MUA willing to help me! I had tried on the MUFE HD foundation, but she said it was not good for dry skin. She recommended the YSL Teint Radiance instead. She tried it on me, in a shade I'd never have chosen for myself (opal) and I really liked the way it looked, so I bought it. I still like the way it looks, but after applying it on my own, I'm not sure I can live with the way it smells. I also asked for her recommendation on a mascara and she said her all time favorite was Benefit "They're Real". I must admit, I'm VERY impressed with it (of course I bought it too), and it may be my HG mascara...finally! 

Well, I'm waiting for my boyfriend to get back from his ski trip to Oregon, and I just got back home today. Should probably get the laundry put away before he gets here!


----------



## Jen

Sounds like a lot of fun *Hippie*! How sweet of her mom! I remember my first Christmas with my husband's family, apparently all of them had the thought that they didn't want me to have no gifts, so they ALL got me something. I had about 10 gifts to open when everyone else only had a few. It was really sweet, but really embarassing too to have to open all of those in front of everyone - about 25 people! I loved when someone else was new and it happened to them! 
I have heard that the HD foundation isn't good for dry skin, luckily I guess I only have the dry areas around my nose and the Aquaphor seems to take care of that as a base for the foundation. I really love it, so that's too bad you can't use it. Also too bad you don't love the smell of your new one!

Speaking of the dry flakes, it was really weird this morning - I did my normal AP enzyme peel last night, I just love that stuff! Anyway, I woke up this morning and literally gasped when I looked in the mirror - there were HUGE flakes coming off around my nose! I spent about 5 minutes with tweezers pulling them off, and once they were gone the skin under was SO much better and my makeup went on so much easier. How odd, no idea what is going on with my face! Hopefully that means that the skin under there is healing and maybe this issue will finally go away.....but I doubt it.

I actually used a new mascara this morning, and really didn't think I was going to like it. I picked it up on the recommendation of a friend of mine - and since I've been stuck on the Chanel and Guerlain previous to that I really didn't think a drugstore mascara was going to be any good. OMG - I love this stuff!!! It's Loreal Voluminous Million Lashes. By far the best drugstore mascara I've ever used! We'll see how it lasts, as the first time you use any mascara it's always the best - but how I'd love to have a $8 mascara that I love!!! I can honestly say they look just as good as they do with my $30 Chanel. I've been curious about that They're Real stuff, I like how that brush looks.


----------



## gajitldy

Love love love the Benefit mascara.  They took a hint from Givenchy with the round ball on the end, but they have combined it with a straight brush which makes it really unique!  So easy to get the little corners. Absolutely a HG!

Diane


----------



## skyblue

Fun stories, *H2M* and *Jen*! What lovely families!! I can't relate to the foundation dramas as I don't use them. I just do a light dusting of Guerlain Meteroites all over. If I need "extra help", I apply a bit of smashbox or Laura Geller powder on my cheeks. However, I still lust over those gorgeous *Louise Young* foundation brushes! LOL 

I love the *Benefit's They're Real Mascara*, too! I picked up a sample through a Sephora order and was so pleased with it. I just purchased some. I think the trick to most mascaras is to make sure there's not too much product on the brush. The *Hourglass* mascara I have started to look clumpy until I realized I needed to wipe the wand off along the edge of the opening when removing it from the tube. I hate the thought of wiping it on a tissue---too much waste!

Congrats on your bags, *louise*! Your chair looks cool, too!

*Cobbie*, your haul from* Addie* sounds amazing! What a sweetie pie she is!!!

*SN*, let us know how your hair saga turns out!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Just checking - *Ruby,* did you receive the gift card?


----------



## Jen

After reading about 200+ reviews I ordered the Dr. Denese Hydroshield face & eye cream set. I'm so excited to get it, SO many reviewers said it was their HD or miracle cream! Let's hope so. I do hate QVC and their shipping charges, but considering this set was almost twice the price at every other site I guess I can let it go! Now for the standard 2 week wait from QVC. How do they continue to get away with ridiculous shipping charges and lead times?! I do a lot of shipping at my job so I know exactly how it all works, I cannot imagine the margins they make on shipping profit!

*Skyblue*, oh how I would LOVE to be in the same situation as you! I'd trade being able to use the LY brushes for perfect skin that doesn't need foundation! I don't like to scare small children, so I put foundation on


----------



## Andra

I don't remember if this has been covered in this thread before, but I am looking for advice on nail polish.  Since my spa day on my birthday I have been trying to keep my fingernails polished.  But I am hard on my nails and the tips chip very easily.  I don't want a routine that takes too many steps - just a brand of polish that goes on easily and is slow to chip.
I have natural nails.
Thanks!


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, sorry to burst your bubble, but my skin isn't perfect! . I will have to send you a photo.


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> Just checking - *Ruby,* did you receive the gift card?


*SN*, yes I did and I'm sorry I didn't come here to post and let you know I did receive it. Thank you again!! I'm not 100% sure but I'm most likely going to order the Nuxe oil, thanks to *Neo's*review  I got home yesterday afternoon and I've been crazy busy putting all my Christmas decorations away & cleaning as my realtor wants to show the house tomorrow! To be continued....


----------



## Someone Nameless

No worries....It didn't show up as being redeemed.     Enjoy.


----------



## Jen

Has anyone seen this? Another oil, another product by Dr. Dennis Gross. It's active Vitamin D serum. I'm sure great for women with Vitamin D deficiency, but it seems like it's great for the skin! Only 2 reviews so far, but both are 5 stars. There are 4 reviews on QVC, apparently it was part of some TSV. Only one bad review, but I can chalk that up to someone not knowing how to use it and using too much. I found it perusing Sephora trying to decide what to spend my GC on, this might be it!



Here he talks about the importance of Vitamin D, interesting. He talks about the glow women get from being in the sun, and how the glow is separate from the color from the sun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EywVX4M2Mxw

I'm intrigued! Like I need another face oil......


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Andra,
I recently had my nails done at a salon and they used Shellac polish (it's a whole process). It cost a little more, but the manicure lasted 4 weeks with NO chips. I was amazed. You can do it at home too, but you have to have a UV nail light, and the special polish. The stuff is amazing. I believe Gelish is another brand of the same thing.

As for regular nail polish, the only one I've ever found that didn't chip was Charles of the Ritz, but I haven't been able to find it in about 30 years. :-(


----------



## Neo

Ok, my last couple of days have been kind of crazy busy (work, but also had stuff planned in the evening), and I haven't managed to get back to you ladies on a few things here 

*Addie*, you know, I think you nailed it with the refined/unrefined distinction!!!! I just checked the website from which cmg and I have purchased the camellia oil indeed has now been updated, and clearly specifies that the oil is unrefined. So I guess that's that. I don't think I will bother using the rest of what I have. To start with, I now have a good supply of the AP oil , and then I have the German one on the way, and after all that, I'll just order from Russell Organics - although by the time in need to do so and I'm done with all my "reserves", it may be 2013  ... Still, I can't wait for you to place your orders - for both the Nuxe and the Camellia, and hear from you what you think and how you like them 

Oh, my hat is just a warm classic knit winter hat . But it fits nicely, and I like that it's not wool (so no electric hair, lol), and is lined with fleece. It's this one, in black - and now I see that it's on sale, which wasn't the case on Tuesday, so I'll just go back to Bloomies tomorrow after work and get the difference paid back 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/nobis-makayla-chunky-handknit-toque?ID=566436&CategoryID=21312#fn=spp%3D12%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D37%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D37

*Cobbie*, I'm so glad you were able to snatch up that Hakuhodo brush - I really like it!!!! And they ship fast, I'm sure you'll get it earlier than expected too. It's really soft and the shape is great. I also really like how you can use just the tip (it's firm enough for that while still being super soft) for precision application (like just underneath the eyebrows), or the side for broader sweeps. And LOL on you having posted the link to the eye creme 

*H2M*, welcome back!!!! I'm really happy for you that you got pampered and spoiled by your son's future in laws! I find that it bodes well for his future - always nice when you find out its not just his other half who is lovely, but the whole family with it - because let's be real: he is also marrying the family, no matter what 

Same goes for you *Jen* !!!!! And go away with your Dr Gross oil!!!! I'm almost afraid to tell you to go for it: because then you a going to love it and tell us all about it and how your skin now glows from the inside out, and then we will all have to get it - and without the F&F sale!!!!! Gasp!!!!! LOL? It does sound really amazing though... How exciting on your Dr Denese order!!! I'm with you on the QVC shipping (as we all know ), but hey, if they are the only ones to have it at that price, it's worth it - I had the same with my Mia2 order, except that I now remember that I got free shipping on it, nevermind . Totally makes it easier waiting longer for it, although Prime has forever spoiled me for all other shipping experiences anyway...

Yay *Ruby*!!! Get the Nuxe!!!!!!  Glad you made it home safe and sound, and I know exactly how it is to get back and have a thousand things to take care of - as if you had been goes months instead of just a few days, I have no idea how that happens, but it always ends up being like that! But you'll be glad when it's all done, and if you are anything like me, you won't be able to relax or anything until its taken care of anyway ... Hang in there!

*Skyblue*: yessssss, a picture !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pleeeeeeaaase 

*Zelah*, how is the Detox coming? Still going strong?

Ok, and now I really have to go take my shower (and yay, I get to use my new towels for the first time, as I just got them washed!!!!) and drag myself to bed - I only had 4 hours of sleep last night (coming back late from a show, and then getting up at 5:30 to drag my behind to spinning class), and I still need to survive tomorrow at work


----------



## Jane917

ellesu said:


> _SN,_ was it you who mentioned melting your jewelry and having it redesigned? I didn't know that could be done - although it makes perfect sense once I think about it. I have some of my mom's jewerly and some from hubby's mom and grandmom that I want to have redone and make _something_ for my daughter. I've been waiting for her to show an interest and be part of the process because it'll mean more to her and....maybe she'll actually use what's made. She's very sports oriented and isn't much into jewerly - could have something to do with the fact that she grew up with three brothers.  Maybe one day....


Several times I have had rings re-made using gold from jewelry I have. I am the only girl in my generation, and inherited quite a bit of very ugly, but valuable jewelry, including cocktail rings I would never wear. I recently had a new wedding ring designed with a ruby and diamonds. I used the gold and stones from one of my grandmother's rings. Now it gets worn daily, and I have the satisfaction of knowing I am the 3rd generation to wear the stones and the gold.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

*Jen* - That vitamin D oil looks interesting. I know I'm deficient in D because I don't really get any in my diet and I seldom go outside! I'm taking supplements though.

*Neo* - Thanks.  Day four of the detox and still going through the bad symptoms! Day one I got a vertigo attack, day two I got a headache, day three I felt really low and depressed and my sinus based tinitus came back, now it's day four and I feel like I'm going to throw up (I have a peppermint tea and a bucket next to me as I type.) I know this is all because my system was/is pretty toxic and that it's all doing me good in the long run - but I do wish that depriving myself of everything I love to eat made me feel better rather than worse! I'm getting more of a balanced diet than I had before and am still doing exercise each day (well, apart from the day when I had the vertigo) but sheesh, I'm longing to be able to eat wholewheat after seven days (so I can have wholewheat pasta and home made bread) and cheese, which is still a good ten days away... how I miss cheese, I miss it more than crisps (chips)! 

Oh well, I must concentrate on how good I will (hopefully) feel once this works!


----------



## Jen

Well *Neo*, I'm really close to just getting it!! No F&F sale is a bummer, but with the GC it's quite cheap ! Plus, the more I think about it, the more I wonder if part of the winter blahs has something to do with lack of Vitamin D. It's soooo grey here all winter we hardly ever see the sun. Plus, as much as I LOVE the sun and sun bathing, I really am trying to stop doing that because of my skin. He said he developed it for women who wear heavy SPF for that reason and that also blocks a lot of your Vitamin D absorbtion. Plus, if it's awful it's Sephora so I can return it. Obviously I have almost talked myself into it.... 
And I LOVE that hat!!!! I'm seriously considering the cream one, I just got a cream scarf for Christmas....but then again I don't really wear hats in the winter. Having curly hair, once you put a hat on and frizz it up there is no brushing and fixing it! I would really love to find a hat though that I could put on that wouldn't frizz it too bad - and this one is just slouchy enough that it might work! And what a great price. The shipping is the only problem, but it looks like they're having an after Christmas sale so maybe I'll check that out 

That's really cool *Jane*! And what a great idea. I inherited some jewelry from my grandmother as well, maybe one day I'll consider doing the same thing! A lot of her stuff was very over the top for my taste, I never thought about having them redone.

*Zelah*, sorry about how you've been feeling, but I hope it works and you feel fantastic when it's done!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

This is my rings as they were 36 years ago when we got married:










This is what I got made. I was tired of the prongs sticking up and I had to have them redone several times because I wear my rings all the time and they wore down. I wanted something I could wear all the time and not take off. I also had these earrings that I never work (I have another larger pair) so I decided to include them but I wish I hadn't. I got this made 3 years ago but I'm tired of this ring now and would like to redo them again.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> *Neo and Jen*......Dr. Goss Vitamin D oil......I'll let know.......


Hahaha!!!!!! You go girl!!!!! I'm sooo proud of you !!!!!!

By the way, have you had a chance to try your AP combo yet? I can't wait to hear from you what you think of the creme and oil!!!!!! You will notice that I've been buying the peels and stuff like that, but haven't even been tempted by another face creme and can't even manage to try another oil, and I just want to know if it's just me or if you will find them also THAT good


----------



## ellesu

Jane917 said:


> Several times I have had rings re-made using gold from jewelry I have. I am the only girl in my generation, and inherited quite a bit of very ugly, but valuable jewelry, including cocktail rings I would never wear. I recently had a new wedding ring designed with a ruby and diamonds. I used the gold and stones from one of my grandmother's rings. Now it gets worn daily, and I have the satisfaction of knowing I am the 3rd generation to wear the stones and the gold.


That's exactly what I want to have done for my daughter - end up with something she'd actually use regularly. But...if she isn't interested in the idea yet, I may just have something done for me _then_ it'll be her turn later. Ummmm.... 

*SN,* what a lovely ring! Did you come up with the design yourself? My city has changed so much since the storm (Katrina), and we're been traveling so much that I'm out of touch as far as jewelers are concerned. I'm going to start asking around. _And_ start looking at what pieces I have _and_ start thinking about what I'd want made. One more thing to add to the new year's _to-do_ list.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, I drew it out. There is a great little jeweler here that works in a shack shop in the back of his house and he only charged me $300 to melt it down, create the wax mold and make the ring.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, I'm amazed that you like the AB peels.  I only had one sample which I used on Christmas Day and it made my face so red then it stung and burned for the next two days.  My face felt like an alligator for a couple of days after that.  It's finally back to normal and it is all nice and clear for the first time since I tried the oil on my face.  

It doesn't dry your face out using it with Retin A?


----------



## Neo

*SN*, I love both the original and revamped rings, they are beautiful!!!! Aah diamonds: they go with everything, and you never get tired of them!

Thank you so much for sharing 

What would you want to do with them now?


----------



## luvmy4brats

My anniversary is next week (18 years) and we were out shopping today and hubby bought me my present... I've had my eye on this for several months...



It's so pretty... And it's pink. And I love pink.


----------



## Neo

Oh, that's a gorgeous watch *Luv*!!!!! So nice - your DH is obviously a keeper


----------



## Ruby296

Checking back in...thanks *Everyone* for the congrats on winning SN's contest! I was really tickled to hear the news. I am going to order the Nuxe oil soon, maybe even tonight! I don't think I'll be able to remember everyone's posts, I don't mean to forget anyone but if/when I do please forgive me 

*Loiseb*, love your pieces and your taste in art!

*skyblue*, I have backed off foundation quite a bit in the last yr, ever since I discovered Laura Geller's Balance n Brighten. I dont need alot of coverage, but I do need to even things out. I tried Smashbox Halo but it was too "glowy" for me. I really wanted to like it though. I did just recently pick up Physicians Formula Healthy Wear SPF 50 powder as it was 75% off at cvs. I got it for about $3 & change. I actually like it quite a bit although it's deceivingly light in the pan.

*Addie*, thanks for clarifying the oil mystery! I'm starting to see little dry patches & it seems like the maracuja isn't performing like it used to. I've got a bottle of *Kukui Nut Oil* in my fridge that I used prior to the maracuja so I may go back to it. I've also got some *Tamanu Oil*, but that is very heavy & thick. I barely used it before relegating to the back of the shelf.

*Neo*, I wish I was a hat person! Sure would help keep me warmer but I just hate the feel of anything tight on my head. I get claustrophobic in hats! Weird I know....I do wear those ear warmers and wrap a scarf around my neck. We are in for frigid temps early next week so I've got to dig these things out.

*H2M*, what a wonderful Christmas celebration you had! Your boyfriend's family sound great, so glad it was so enjoyable for you.

*Cobbie*, enjoy your new brush! That seems a very reasonable price for such a high end brand!

*Zelah*, I hope you are feeling better soon. I'm trying to get back on track with healthier eating & moderation after the holidays. I actually did pretty well for me, but theres a big lunch w/friends tomorrow & then a New Years Eve party where I'll probably indulge a little bit 

*SN*, I love your rings! I'll have to take pics of mine & email them to you so you can post them here for me. I need advice on what to do with them!!

*Luvmy*, that watch is beautiful!! Congratulations on your wedding anniversary!!


----------



## Neo

Oh no *Zelah*!!!! I'm sorry the Detox is so tough - I know these things are always tough, but this doesn't sound good at all . I really admire you for sticking with it as is (to me, a meal without some form of carbs is not a meal and I don't feel I've eaten ) but even more so under those circumstances!!! I really hope the benefits outstrip the hardships once you are through - but in the meantime, lots of strength to you (and maybe go easy on the gym during the next few days too??)!

*Jen*, have you caved on the vitamin D oil yet? You are right, it is Sephora and you can always take it back . I know, I'm not helping ... But you got me curious, and now that *Cobbie* has gotten it too....  I think you should totally go for the hat!!!! It's super soft, and because of it being 100% synthetic, no frizzies whatsoever (and I have VERY static charged hair in the winter!). Plus, if you hate it, I'll buy it off you, as I totally hesitated between the black and the off-white 

*Cobbie*, you have a lot of stuff to try, lol!!!! How exciting - and a lot of work too . I'm particularly curious about your opinion of the AP creme because a lot of reviewers said they liked it better than La Mer, but I have no clue, as I never had or tried the La Mer, but know that it's one of those cult cremes. And no, I didn't ca for the AP eye creme and yes, I totally prefer the Sulwhasoo one (which is the same price but the pot is bigger - I guess that's something...). But the friend who first introduced me to AP (bless her - or curse her?? Lol) loves it, so it is definitely worth a try! I knew within 5 minutes of putting it on that it wouldn't work for me - just a very uncomfortable sensation, that I don't even know how to describe as it didn't burn or pull or anything, just felt...well, uncomfortable . But here again, will be curious to know how it works out for you . And the Guerlain LdP of course!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ruby, send the photos.  I'm not sure what I'd want to do this time.  I almost want to go back to prongs.  I don't think the beauty and colors of the diamond show up as well in the bezel setting.


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> *Jen*, have you caved on the vitamin D oil yet?


Um....yes.  I just couldn't resist, and with *Cobbie* getting it too! I am just so intrigued by the concept I have to find out. The gift card was perfect timing and it was meant to be!



Neo said:


> I think you should totally go for the hat!!!! It's super soft, and because of it being 100% synthetic, no frizzies whatsoever (and I have VERY static charged hair in the winter!). Plus, if you hate it, I'll buy it off you, as I totally hesitated between the black and the off-white


Well that might just push me over the edge! It's such a great price! I wish they were as good as Nordstrom is now with free shipping on everything.

Great watch *Luv*! Great husband too 

I am out of control, I just ordered a bunch of leggings from Soma. My mom gave me a couple of pairs for Christmas (as I've said before I live in leggings with tall boots and tunics) and they were all on super sale so I bought a bunch! A grey, a herringbone, a velvet black, a thicker material brown.....it's a problem and someone should probably stop me! BUT, being the leggings expert that I am I have to say the absolute best come from New York and Company and Soma.

So next week I should get my Nuxe, my Dr. Denese products (hopefully if QVC ships it), my Vitamin D serum, an order of leggings....and this. I totally forgot to mention I ordered this last week. I have been looking for a tall stand up mirror for YEARS. Literally. Biggest problem is that I don't have a big car, so transporting it is an issue. I got an e-mail from World Market that they had FREE shipping on $100 or more orders, and I had a 15% off coupon - it seemed meant to be. I tried to find a picture to share, it appears they've sold out but I did find this picture on a blog -










I'm really excited for it! I haven't had a full length mirror in years!! But I very seriously need to stop shopping


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> Ruby, send the photos. I'm not sure what I'd want to do this time. I almost want to go back to prongs. I don't think the beauty and colors of the diamond show up as well in the bezel setting.


Just sent them to you! I have a couple of other rings (not diamond) w/bezel settings & I love them. But I hear you as the bezel doesn't allow the light in to showcase the diamonds. It's still beautiful though


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ruby's rings:


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks for posting them, *SN*. I'd love ideas for new designs from you ladies. My left ring finger is a full 1.5 sizes smaller than my right so I had to photograph on the left. Not sure that I need to or want to change the sapphire ring but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Someone Nameless

The only thing I might do to the sapphire ring (if anything) is possibly take the diamonds out (maybe make a pair of earrings out of the diamonds?) and replace the two diamonds with two more sapphires.  I like it like it is thought.

As far as the channel set band...I'm not sure.  I have one just like it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

If you could find one more to match, you could modify this and make something similar.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, thanks! I've always loved sapphires, even though it's not my birthstone. I don't know how hard it would be to find two more sapphires to match but I'm sure it could be done.

*SN*, that ring you posted is gorgeous! I've already got a pair of diamond studs but I guess an extra pair to eventually pass down to both of my daughters is not a bad idea.


----------



## Neo

Yay *Jen*!!!! Now I'll be waiting (im)patiently for both you and *Cobbie* to get the Vitamin D serum and try it, and then tell us all about it 

I LOVE that mirror!!!!! Just wow! I'm glad they are sold out, or else I would have had to get it too 

And if it's any consolation, I've been out of control too . My latest: 12 pacs of Sour Sghetti Haribo candy through Amazon, and then 1 tub (150 pieces) of Haribo Smurfs (also candy), a,ong with other German stuff I've been missing and craving. Then an order from Teavana - nothing for me though, just equipping my best friend who has taken to drinking green jasmine tea, but from tea bags, and I felt she should have the real stuff 

Oh, and I may have ordered (and received ) the black Chantecaille gel liner (remember, I had bought the dark grey one at SpaceNK when we were there together, and it's just my best crayon, so wanted the black too, but they've been out forever at SoaceNK and I just got tired of waiting...), and the Chantecaille pencil sharpener - which, it turns out, is absolutely identical (except for the color) to the UD grind house... Oh well ...

*Ruby*, your rings are gorgeous!!!!! You know, it's a tough one: I know why you want to change them, but they are just beautiful the way they are... Hmmm... Need to think about this one!

*Cobbie*, I apply both the AP creme and oil together, as my moisturizer. I put a small dollop of creme in the palm of my hand, drizzle 3 drops of the oil on top (I've found 3 to be the magic number here for now, went down to 2 when it was warmer for a while), put my 2 hands together and swish them around very briefly, and then apply all over my face and neck, making sure that my movements to apply go from bottom to top . I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, and just saw that while I was typing, *SN* posted the pic of a beautiful and super interesting ring!!!!!! Stunning!!!! Nice find *SN*!!!


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, Don't you dare touch that sapphire! Gorgeous~


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, shopping on the sly, huh??!! Sounds like you got some fun & yummy things in the mail  Let me know what you think about possible re-designs as you mull it over. Clearly I'm in no hurry!

*Paula*, I do love the sapphire but don't love the memories attached to it. But it's just a _thing_, so maybe I need to get over it & just start wearing it again....Btw, did you get your Le Cruset (sp?) from Bloomindales?


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, no.  I didn't call back after the guy told my only 40% off. I went in a kitchen store here today and saw the black oval roaster too.  They were gorgeous, full price and made my mouth water.  As did the 12 inch skillet.  They had it in purple!

Well memories are hard to get buy.  I got rid of a diamond with 18K gold.  After seeing what Sandra did, I find myself dismayed all over again that i did that.


----------



## Someone Nameless

> Paula, I do love the sapphire but don't love the memories attached to it. But it's just a thing, so maybe I need to get over it & just start wearing it again.


When you can do this, that's what I'd recommend because it really is gorgeous like it is. But, if you don't enjoy it, it's better to change it up and get some wear out of it.


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, I think we may not have gotten the same AP sets !!!!

I think you got this one:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Amore-Pacific-Time-Response-Limited-Edition-Four-Piece-Set-Skin-Care/prod75710017/

Whereas I was talking about and got this one:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Amore-Pacific-Green-Tea-Time-Response-Set-Skin-Care/prod141890092/

But I'm glad we got them, as they are both not available anymore!!!! I got the second one as a back up, as I had already gotten this set early November - when I fell in love with the AP green tea seed oil (aka Camellia oil, and how this whole oil thing started for me ). Then I realized that they would sell the oil alone for $195, which is just ridiculous for 0.6oz, and I started looking around for other solutions. And then I decided to get a back up set, as it's the same price as the moisturizer alone (and as this is my everyday moisturizer anyway, I figured why not, it gives me the oil for free, basically). So that's the oil I mix with my creme 

Anyway, the set you got is lovely! I've had the opportunity to try the serum as a sample, and it's wonderful!!! I'm sure you are going to love it . And the instructions given by the MUA are perfect, so you are all set with that! Let us know how it goes !!!!!


----------



## Jen

Thanks *Neo*! I wish I would have remembered to post about it, because get this - it was $110 delivered to my door!!! I'll post real pictures when I get it. I've never seen it in person, but my coffee table & dining room table & chairs are from there and everything from World Market seems to be quality. 
I'm glad to hear you are compulsively shopping too  ! I'm glad you found the black gel liner, and glad you discovered the grey one with me . And how nice of you to equip your friend with good tea! My mom is totally getting into it, I love it.

I'm so jealous of both of those AP sets!

*Ruby*, your rings are beautiful! I like them as is, but with the memories attached I say do something with them to signify your new life! I'll keep my eye out for cool designs!


----------



## Ruby296

*Paula, SN & Jen*, you'll be glad to know I wore my sapphire out to holiday lunch with friends today!! I think I'm going to leave it as it is for now. It's a timeless design & one I've always loved so I don't see any point in spending time & money trying to change it into something I won't like as much. *Paula*, I'm sorry you are upset about your ring. Don't beat yourself up, we all have regrets. I bet that purple roaster was stunning! *Jen*, I meant to post before about your leggings. I love them & wear them around close to home b/c they are so comfortable, but I'm petite & I don't carry them as well as you average height & taller ladies. Glad you found some more!


----------



## Jane917

Ruby296 said:


> *Paula, SN & Jen*, you'll be glad to know I wore my sapphire out to holiday lunch with friends today!! I think I'm going to leave it as it is for now. It's a timeless design & one I've always loved so I don't see any point in spending time & money trying to change it into something I won't like as much.


Ruby, wear that sapphire ring and love it! Sapphire is my birthstone, and I have several. My favorites are my Yogo Sapphires, which are very hard to find now because the mines have closed.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have a Sephora order on the way. They have an extra 20% off sale items, and I got a gift card for Christmas so I picked up a few things...

I got the Sephora lashstash mascara sampler and the tweezers/mirror combo from the sale and then I picked up a jumbo sized Bare Escentuals foundation, and the Too Faced shadow Insurance and Chocolate Matte Bronzer. After I hit click, I realized I forgot to order some eyeliner, which is the reason why I went shopping in the first place...

I'm not sure I'm going to like the bronzer, it may be too dark for me.. Then again, most bronzers are...


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> Ruby, wear that sapphire ring and love it! Sapphire is my birthstone, and I have several. My favorites are my Yogo Sapphires, which are very hard to find now because the mines have closed.


Thanks, Jane! I've never heard of Yogo sapphires. I would love to see pics of yours


----------



## Jane917

Ruby296 said:


> Thanks, Jane! I've never heard of Yogo sapphires. I would love to see pics of yours


I am horrible at taking pictures to post. I don't have the simple feature on my PC that the Mac has. Yogos are a beautiful cornflower blue, mined only in Montana.


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> I am horrible at taking pictures to post. I don't have the simple feature on my PC that the Mac has. Yogos are a beautiful cornflower blue, mined only in Montana.


Jane I can't post pics either! I send them to SN and she's so kind to do it for me  I saw that on google, I wonder if mine is a Yogo...?


----------



## Jane917

Ruby296 said:


> Jane I can't post pics either! I send them to SN and she's so kind to do it for me  I saw that on google, I wonder if mine is a Yogo...?


I don't really have trouble posting the pictures, just taking the pictures. I have tried to take a picture of my wedding ring with ruby/diamonds, but I can't get the right glow!

Judging by the color of your sapphire, I don't think it is a yogo.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane, are you selecting the macro setting when taking a picture of a ring?


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Jane, are you selecting the macro setting when taking a picture of a ring?


No, I did not use the macro setting. That might solve the problem. When I get some good light, I might try again.


----------



## Neo

It's just 12:05 in NYC: Happy New Year Ladies!!!!!!!!!! May 2012 see yet more shopping and incredible finds        

In the meantime, I have a $10 credit at Beauty.com that is burning a hole in my pocket, and the Dr Gross Vitamin D oil serum is calling my name... But I shall resist!!!!!!!!  

Hugs to all, and thank you for all the good times spent here


----------



## Jane917

HNY, Neo. I still have a couple of hours to go! Hugs back to you!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## mlewis78

Happy New Year!


----------



## corkyb

Happy New Year to my many well accessorized friends.


----------



## Ruby296

Happy New Year to all my wonderful KB friends!!


----------



## skyblue

Happy New Year to the best looking and best accessorized ladies!  I am blessed to have such wonderful friends here on the KB!


----------



## ellesu

Happy New Year ladies (and any gents that may be around)!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

A slightly belated Happy New Year to everyone! 

I've survived to day seven of my detox and I'm feeling _much_ better now! Tomorrow I can have wholewheat, which opens up the world of home made bread and a yummy home made bean dip to go with it. Carbs!


----------



## Neo

Again, page 2?

Tsk tsk tsk... It seems we are slacking... So, what will be the first purchase of 2012 which will have us all raving and ordering?? 

*Cobbie*, *Jen*: have you received your Vitamin D oil yet?

*Zelah*, way to go!!!!! I can't believe you kept at it - soooo cool!!!!! So, do you feel better now - and I mean as in better than before the detox, not better than in the first days, lol. How did the bread taste? I bet it was heavenly . Plus I'm impressed you are making it yourself!

I'm back at work, and the rest of the world is back too ...

Someone revived an old Kitchen Aid thread over the weekend, and it started me lusting again. But that and the Vitamix are the 2 things I just can't allow myself to cave on, just because of the stupid voltage issue - it just doesn't make sense to buy such appliances for a few years only, and so I have to wait until I leave, to purchase them both for 220V-240V ...


----------



## Ruby296

*Zelah*, congrats on making it through your detox!! There is nothing quite like homemade bread 

*Neo*....where are you going?? And when are you going?? I use my KitchenAid a fair bit during the holiday baking blitz but it sits quietly in its own dedicated cabinet the rest of the year. When the kitchen got re-modeled I got one of those "pop-up tables" for it so I wouldn't have to have it on the counter (I'm a "counter minimalist").

And for all those that have the *Hana* dryer, have any of you noticed that the black plastic/rubber wrapping around the cord by the plug end has come loose? I just noticed it on mine about a week ago & I'm not too thrilled about it, given the price tag of this thing. I think I'm going to call them & see what they say. I've been very easy on this dryer, I don't even take it w/me when I travel....


----------



## Jane917

*Neo*, both the Vitamix and the Kitchenaid will be easy to re-sell when you have to leave the US! 

I credit my enabling to you!


----------



## Neo

Lol *Ruby*, that's the joke: I have no idea when or where, but I'm sure that it will happen (nature of my job), and it will be somewhere else in the world - and as the US is the only country using 110V, it's a safe bet that I'll need the other stuff . It's the only reason I manage to exercise any type of restraint on kitchen electrics . the only things I have are my electric kettle, citrus presser (but that one I use every single day of the year - I make myself fresh pressed orange juice every morning!), a toaster (really bought that one for my parents when they came to visit, as I don't really do toasted bread - maybe I should take that one off the counter) and my Zo (but I already have a friend who said she'd take it when I leave, whenever that may be ).

I will check on my Hana tonight! It stays plugged permanently in my bathroom, but the plug is behind the cabinet, so I wouldn't notice if I don't specifically look for it. And I agree with you: it's not ok for such a pricey item to have that kind of issue less than a year of use later!!!!! Please let us know what they say (I remember it saying 2 year warranty, no?)!

Hahaha *Jane*!!! Good one !!!!! And I know you are right, but the longer I wait to buy, the less it's worth it


----------



## skyblue

Congrats, *Zelah*!

*Neo*, I don't know how you resist the VitaMix! I use mine MINIMUM twice a day! It has made a huge difference in the way I feel!

I use my Kitchen Aid frequently, too!

*Cobbie*, how do you like your Zo?


----------



## Neo

*Skyblue*, don't even tempt me!!!! I'm dreaming of fresh apple/carrot juice these days, and I'm quite sure the Vitamix would be of great help in making that happen, but there has to be a cheaper alternative??

*Cobbie* - LOL!!! I seriously can't wait for you to get the Vitamin D oil, and how fun to get all these new things to play with . I love the PP creme shadows! I have the black one, which I think is lovely (ok, it's a bit goth, but still lovely), but wish they'd have a dark plum I could use for everyday. I also highly recommend the Benefit creme shadows. I like them better than the BB ones too.

I'm so glad Norman (and you!) is (are) going to be done with this ordeal, and really hope this is truly the last of it! And then, you will get to use your Zo . You'll see, rice will never be the same experience again 

And I just ordered a new iPhone case ... I know, I don't need it, but it was soooo cute!!!!!










http://kyaaa.biz/en/cases_redridinghood_red.php

Except that I asked the seller to replace the little girl with the bat from this:










The rest is to remain the same. Isn't it adorable?


----------



## Jen

Happy New Year everyone! Sorry I've been MIA, I've been around briefly but haven't had time to check in. First off all *Neo*, I LOVE that case! Totally adorable.

I got and used my Nuxe oil today! First impressions, LOVE it. I used it very sparingly for the first time, and did just a dusting of it and used lotion on top of it. How do you apply it? Do you spray it directly on your skin? I tried that, and into my hand, it's just going to take some trial and practice to get used to it! It has a lovely smell, I was worried it was a bit much but it has faded enough that it's just nice and not overpowering. I wear perfume, but I'm not really a smelly body lotion kind of person, so I'm happy that it's faded! It felt very silky going on, and made my skin very soft - the test will be how it feels in the morning!!

Tomorrow comes my Vitamin D oil, my Soma order, my Dr. Denese products, and I think something else.....I hear you *Cobbie*, I must stop this madness  !!!!!

Speaking of madness, I gave my group of girlfriends a kind of grab bag of all my recent favorite finds (tassi, salux cloth, maracuja oil, and a few other things) and my best friend has TOTALLY gotten into the oil! She loves it. Her sister happened to give her an organic body care book and she's already gotten all into making things and trying different combos of oils, herbs, and other raw ingredients. She is going to let me borrow the book and see what I come up with. One of my very favorite things in the world is sucking someone else into something I love  I'll share anything fun that we find!

*Cobbie*, I'm so happy to hear that Norman is done with his treatments!! I am so happy for you both!!

I also am going to throw one out there (surprise *Neo*!) for my love of my Vitamix, it's changed my life! There is no shortage of people who would take it off of your hands when you move 

I have almost bought the Mac painterly a few times but have resisted. Next time I see it maybe I'll pick it up!

I hope everyone has had a great start to 2012!


----------



## Addie

Happy New Year everyone!
I blame this page 2 problem on the fact that I haven't been getting my notifications for this thread!

*Cobbie*, I must be losing my mind because I don't have the DERMAdoctor KP lotion either. I must have dreamt I had the sample? 
You're welcome! Glad you're enjoying the samples!
 I'm looking forward to your review of the Dr. Dennis Gross Vitamin D oil!
Glad to hear you like the Dermalogica! 
Yay for being done with Norman's trips! How is he feeling?
That's some wonderful CS from Zulily!

*Jen*, looking forward to your review of the Vitamin D oil as well!
I've never tried the leggings from New York and Company. Next time I'm at the mall, I'll have to go in and take a look. I do so love leggings.
Also, I really like that mirror!
Glad you're liking the Nuxe oil so far!
How fun that you're able to get your girlfriends in on the fun!

*Neo*, I love your slouchy hat! It's so cute. I have one similar to it, but it's less slouchy.
I love your new iPhone case! It's adorable! That bat is soooo cute!

*SN*, love what you did with your rings! They're beautiful!

*Heather*, love your new watch! I adore the pink face.

*Ruby*, lately so many of us seem to be dealing with fickle skin. Hopefully your Kukui Nut oil helps!
Your rings are gorgeous!
Sorry to hear your Hana isn't holding up well! I haven't noticed any issues with my Hana cord, but I'll be sure to keep an eye on it. Please update us if you decide to call!

I went to the mall today and picked up Jack Black Lip Balm in Grapefruit and Black Tea. I felt this need to collect them all. 
While I was at Sephora, I picked up Tarte's Amazonian Clay Blush in Exposed (I got the last one). I've seen so many reviews for this blush. People can't seem to stop raving about them. I tried it when I got home, and I really like it. It looks so dull and dirty in the pan, but it really comes alive on the skin. Even in videos and pictures, I thought the blush was so-so, but in real life, it's wonderful. I'm really happy I got it.
Also, it seems I've already reached Sephora's VIB status for next year.  I need to stay away from that store.

I also picked up Bobbi Brown's gel eyeliner in black. I was going to pick up a grey color, but I recently realized that the black gel eyeliner I have (drugstore brand) was terrible. I used it the other day, and by the end of the day, it had faded and transferred all over my lids. Ugh. So I needed a new black one, but I didn't want to get two BB eyeliners in case I came across the same problem or hated them for another reason. If I love the BB one, I'll go back and get more colors.

So I've cut back on my AB peels to once every two or three days. I feel like every day is just a bit too much for my skin and somewhat unnecessary.

Also, I tried a sample I had of the DERMAdoctor Wrinkle Revenge Rescue & Protect Eye Balm for a week. That's all I could take because my eyes have never been so dry and wrinkled (looked like wrinkled crepes) in my life. Just terrible.

Oh, I placed my Amazon order! I got the Argan and Camellia oil. I also got the large bottle of Luxe oil. It magically dropped in price to $33 and change, so I immediately bought it. I was going to get the sparkly oil as well, but I kept thinking about it and decided I didn't really want to be sparkly.


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, I can totally picture you in that darling knit cap! The phone case is very cute, too!

*Addie*, you must stop talking about those Jack Black lip balms! 

*Cobbie and Ruby*, I just ordered the Mac Painterly PP along with my Dior eyebrow pencil. I couldn't find the color I wanted in the Shu. My Dior lasted YEARS, so I decided to stick with it.

I've got a new _Lowepro_ sling camera bag coming. Next I will probably order a _Blackrapid_ camera strap.

I also ordered some tissue tees for layering. The cold weather is creeping in....


----------



## corkyb

Skyblue: What's a tissue tee?  I have a Lowepro camera sling bag.  It's pretty nice although I didn't do much more than pack it and I'm sure I've probably ruined the SLR that's in it since last winter seeing as I didn't take the batteries out.  :<(

Cobbie:  NO MORE INITIALS.  I can't follow.  What is Painterly PP.  And in what color did you love it more than the BB?

If anyone on this board (not naming names) decides to buy a Vitamix, I recommend making sure you get the glass container rather than plastic.  I bought the QVC TSV last year and it's a shorter model and the container is made out of plastic.  I make a lot of smoothies with soymilk or lactaid.  The plastic looks cloudy and grungy to me and just doesn't feel clean.  I so wish I had spent the Extra $100 and gotten the upgraded (or non downgraded) model.

My derma doctor KP lotion arrived and I used it today. Jury still out.  But if it gets rid of my bumps it will be well worth every penny I spent on it.

Addie:  I am hooked on Jack Black Lip Balm.  My yorkie, Cali, and I fight over who gets the tube though.  She has become expert at scouting them out and I have had to find ever more ingenious places close to where I sit to hide them and then I can't find the tube when I need it.  I cannot stand not to have lip balm on my lips.  I used to wear lipstick all the time, but now I hardly every do.  It's lip balm all the way.  By the way BB has new gloss.  The tube is bigger and the applicator is foam.  I wonder if we will get more bang for the buck.  Those little tubes never lasted for crap.

Neo. love your phone case.  What kind of work do you do?  Seems to me you mentioned something to do with law?  I can't imagine moving to another country, but then I am not a world traveler.

Cobbie, so glad for you and Norman that that ordeal is over with.  I hope Norman has a full recovery and lives to be an old man.
Zulilly, mirrors......how do I miss so many posts when this is the first thread I come to on KB?


----------



## skyblue

Hi *corky*! The tissue tees are super lightweight for layering under hoodies, blouses or blazers.

The painterly pp is a MAC Paint Pot eye shadow. The color is called Painterly.

I hope your SLR is okay! I think that sling bag looks great! I hope I like it!

I ordered my Vita Mix directly from Vita Mix and I don't recall glass containers being an option. I dropped mine today so I'm glad it's not glass.

I keep gloss on my lips constantly. Luckily my dogs aren't interested in it!


----------



## Addie

*Skyblue*, three words: Lemon & Chamomile. 
It's my favorite Jack Black flavor. It smells just like lemon pound cake!
Also, I love layering with tissue tees. What colors did you get? I need to buy some myself.

*Paula*, I'm so happy you love the Jack Black Lip Balm! It's made my life so much better, which is kind of ridiculous to say that about a lip balm. But my lips get so dry and painful--especially during the winter--and I don't have that problem (and don't have to reapply very often) as long as I've got JB nearby.
That's so cute! Poor Cali just wants moisturized lips as well!  It's probably because the lip balm smells so yummy.
I have to keep everything off the floor and placed high up or Addie will dig around and find something she thinks is delicious.
I've never used BB lip gloss, but I've actually been really interested in her new ones. I love the different applicator (I'm not a fan of brush applicators for lip gloss), and the sparkly ones have really caught my eye.
Here's an example of a tissue tee:


Okay, next time I'm at the mall, I'm also going to get a neutral MAC PP. I'll either get Painterly or Soft Ochre.

Oh, also, I've decided I LOVE my Shu pencil. When I first tried it, I thought it was okay but nothing special. Actually, I felt that way for quite a while. But today when I went back to using it (I was going back and forth between Shu and MAC), something happened and now I really love it. I loved the way it looked, how easy it was to apply, how long it will last, everything. So thanks again, *Ruby*!


----------



## skyblue

*Addie*, I have always hated brushes on lip gloss, too. I remarked to a BB MUA how much I disliked them due to splaying and asked if they would ever change the applicator. She told me Bobbi loved the brushes and she doubted they would ever be switched to a doe foot. When I was at Sephora I noticed the applicators had been switched!

The _Jack Black_ line is marketed for men, but I can't imagine men using those lip balms!


----------



## Jen

corkyb said:


> My derma doctor KP lotion arrived and I used it today. Jury still out. But if it gets rid of my bumps it will be well worth every penny I spent on it.


Just make sure you use it everyday! It only took a few days to get rid of mine, so stick with it and let us know! I've continued using it every day, and there are NO bumps. It's amazing, at least for me! If it doesn't work, maybe it's not KP?

I'm SO excited for all of my deliveries today! I can't wait to try the Vitamin D serum and my new Dr. Denese products. I really should make one of my New Years resolutions less shopping.....


----------



## skyblue

Oh, *Jen*, I forgot to mention that I like the *Tarte* clay blush, too. I have Blissful. I was hesitant of the color, but I have been pleased with it. I love the staying power!


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, wow, that's kind of exciting about a potential international move one of these days! If things were completely different I'd love a stint overseas somewhere  For those that are interested I did call Missiko & they are going to replace my *Hana* dryer. The cord defect is covered under the 2 yr warranty but the bummer part is I have to send it back & be w/out it for a bit till the new one arrives. They made an "exception for me" when I asked about paying for return shipping. I told them I didn't feel I should have to pay for shipping & insurance on such an expensive item. Normally they only cover return shipping w/in the first 30 days. So I hope the new one will be problem free & I hope nobody else runs into this issue.
I love your iPhone case, it's so cute!!

*Cobbie*, yay, glad you like the Painterly PP! And better yet is your good news about Norman!! I'm so happy to hear how well he's doing & no more vet trips!!

*Jen*, another ringing endorsement for Nuxe!!! That reminds me, I forgot to order mine so I'm going to do that when I'm done here 

*Addie*, too funny about the JB lip balms! I love the lemon & chamomile the best. It's the best balm out there IMHO for remedying chapped lips. Mine have never been softer. Fickle skin is right! I ended up using one of my olive oil lotions from a great Indie MMU here in upstate NY. I don't really wear mmu anymore but she makes great skin care, haircare, lip balms for my daughters etc. The site is www.silknaturals.com and the owners name is Karen. She is wonderful to work with & her prices are very reasonable (I'd say cheap but that sounds...well, cheap!!). Anyway, with the added moisture my skin is much improved. Happy too that you're loving your Shu!! Its definitely HG for me & I've told a couple of friends here about it too.

*Skyblue*, glad to hear you've got Painterly on the way! I like Soft Ochre too, both matte. You can't go wrong with Dior so if you have something that works well stick with it!! Speaking of Dior, have you seen that new blush in the Spring 2012 collection? I think it's called Rose Glow or something & it's supposed to adjust to the moisture in your skin so everyone has their own unique shade? Sounds interesting but never heard of the moisture thing before!! I'm not much of a gloss wearer either, much prefer tinted lip balm or sheer lipstick but I agree w/you on not liking those brushes either!! Speaking of tinted lip balm, L'Oreal has just come out with Color Riche Le Balm. It's very sheer, gives a hint of color but is very moisturizing & feels great on. Has a sweet, cotton candy like scent that fades quickly. They're 8 shades, but honestly b/c they're so sheer you really can't tell one from the other on. Just throwing it out there....


----------



## Addie

*Skyblue*, yes! I find lip gloss brushes so chaotic. And I think I look ridiculous trying to get the lip gloss on without having those couple of rogue bristles ruining everything.
I guess if guys don't slather on the JB like I do it would be okay. I like a thicker layer since my lips get so chapped. It has some shine to it, but it's a relatively low-level shine. Some of those flavors definitely smell girly to me, though. Perhaps JB realized how much girls love their lip balms, so they made some sweeter. Although, I've only read women raving about the product. I wouldn't be surprised if more women bought them than men.
I'm glad to hear the Tarte blush has great staying power. Blissful looks so pretty in swatches! I'm also interested in Dollface. I really need to stop buying blushes.

*Jen*, I can't wait for you to try and review all your products! I really don't want that Vitamin D serum. Well, I really do because I think it's a really interesting product, but I'm hoping you and *Cobbie* hate it. You're going to love it, aren't you? *sigh* Well, I just got a 10% discount for qualifying for VIB for 2013, so I guess I should save that.
Also, New Years Resolutions are meant to be broken. 

*Ruby*, yay! I'm happy Missiko is replacing your Hana dryer and covering shipping! I hope your new one remains problem-free for a long, long time!
The Silk Naturals site looks really nice!

*Cobbie*, the Benefit cream shadow credit goes completely to *Neo*.  I've never bought their cream shadows, but I have read wonderful things about them.
I'm glad you're not having problems using the AB peels! Are you using them every day?
For my skin, it's definitely a product I don't want to live without, but I kind of like spreading out the usage to about every other day. I'm actually considering buying the extra strength from now on. Since I'm not using it daily, I think the extra strength would be nice. When I run low, I'll probably get this one: 

I can see the Dermalogica one being stronger. It definitely eliminates more flakes for me than the AB peels. But the AB peel does different things, so I don't want to be without either.  How did our skincare routines become so complicated?
Yay! I can't wait for your reviews! I hope the KP lotion works well for you!
How thrilled you must be for your coming DGD! I think all the preparations would be so exciting and fun!
I'm so happy to hear Norman is doing well! I've got my fingers crossed as well that he passes the 2 year mark without incident and lives a long, healthy, happy life!

By the way, here's a review of the Dior blush:
http://cafemakeup.com/2012/01/03/dior-spring-2012-rose-glow-awakening-blush/
I may wander over to a Dior counter when it arrives. Just to look, though.


----------



## skyblue

Yeah, *Cobbie*! I hope you love it as much as we do! I just purchased a boat load of rice and quinoa at Whole Foods. I hope the new revised version of the cookbook I recommended comes soon! I am making a rice salad from it tonight. My family loves the recipes I've made from it.

I have to say that my favorite product that I learned about here is the *Hourglass* primer. I just reordered it. It doesn't mess with my temperamental skin, and leaves such a lovely finish. A relative tie for favorite is the Guerlain *Meteorites* #3. I use it instead of foundation. Love! 

*Addie*, I will check out the JB lip balms in person at Sephora. I will NOT look at the Dior blush....


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Thanks everyone!  

I do feel so much better than I did before I started detoxing.  It was definitely worth it.  Can't wait to finish though!

I haven't had the bread yet, it took most of the afternoon/evening/night to make & rise, because wholemeal flour is much denser.  It's still pretty dense but there's a wholemeal loaf with walnuts in it cooling on a rack for me to eat tomorrow morning.  I didn't go totally without wholewheat today though, I had wholemeal spaghetti with a spicy bean sauce that I made.

Not long till I can have cheese, chocolate and crisps again.  Though I will try to be good and eat them with more moderation than I did before the detox!


----------



## Jen

All my goodies have arrived! I haven't had the chance to try the oil or Dr. Denese stuff yet, but I will after my shower and will report back.

I ordered a few other leggings I've never tried on from Soma, which is always risky online - but WOW. Seriously LOVE all of them! I got a velvet pair which are nice for winter, and got these 'jeggings' - which is not the right word at all because they are not denim or jean like at ALL. They are such a nice thick material while being super comfortable at the same time and fit me completely perfectly. And what is better is that they were $65 but are on sale for $29 for brown and grey and $39 for the black. I bought the brown, but love them so much I just ordered the grey and black too while the sale was still going on. Now I'm set! The picture link won't work because of the type of picture, but here is the link if you are interested. Note, everyone says they're long and they probably are - I'm 5'8" and they are plenty long enough for me - which is rare. But, I think they could scrunch and look super cute that way too.

http://www.soma.com/store/browse/product.jsp?productId=570025592&prd=Slim%20Leg%20Ponte%20Jegging%20%20Regular

Also, I've used it twice now so it may work for you too - 10% off with promo code 19118. If it doesn't, you can click at the top, if you give them your e-mail address they'll e-mail a 10% off code. If you're looking for standard leggings, the perfect waist ones are the ones I love. I got brown and heather grey on clearance, but the brown appears to be gone.

*Zelah*, congrats on being able to have bread! That sounds amazing, I should really get into making my own bread.

I'll report back on the Vitamin D serum and new moisturizer and eye serum later on! 
(And convince *Addie* and *Neo* they both MUST get the Vitamin D serum )


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, I am interested in those leggings from Soma. I have impossibly long legs and need a long length. How are they after washing? Do you notice shrinkage?  A thicker legging would be great for winter!


----------



## Jen

I just got them today, so I haven't washed the new ones yet, but the perfect waist leggings wash great so I'm sure these will too, no shrinkage at all with the other ones.  Soma is part of Chico's, and the quality for sure stands up to the same levels.  I just measured them - the 'jegging' thicker ones are a 31" inseam and the perfect waist are 29" if that helps.  I have pretty long legs too, and have spent my whole life with pants length issues.  When I wore heels the tall pants were usually perfect, now they're too long - and the regular sizes tend to be too short.  These are both pretty perfect for me, I don't mind the regular leggings to be a touch shorter.  I can let you know once I wash them how they turn out!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, I'm glad that Zulilly had great customer service.  I love the two things I bought through them.  I have a $15 store credit but haven't found anything I want to order.....yet.

I DO. NOT. KNOW. HOW. I. LIVED. WITHOUT. MY. RICE. COOKER. THIS. LONG!!!!  I wish I knew how many times I've made rice just since Christmas day.  I also love steamed vegetables in it.

Skyblue, which rice cookbook did you recommend?  I think I missed that.  And how do you make rice salad?


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Skyblue, which rice cookbook did you recommend? I think I missed that. And how do you make rice salad?


This is my favorite rice cookbook


----------



## Jen

Jane917 said:


> This is my favorite rice cookbook


Me too.

So I used the Vitamin D serum and Dr. denese products. The serum is much dryer than most of the oils I use, so it absorbed very quickly and felt silky. I can't really say I saw an immediate difference, but usually I don't. I think the morning, and time will tell. The face cream is very hydrating, which is what I wanted. The eye serum is very nice too, but again - the morning & time will tell with all of these! I probably shouldn't have used both new things right away, I couldn't help myself! I'll keep everyone updated on the progress!


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, Jane, that's the one!  I have made a ton of yummy stuff from it!  I made the rice salad recipe with the black beans, corn, green onions and cilantro with a cumin/chili lime vinaigrette.  It's a family favorite.


----------



## Neo

*SN*, funny you should ask about the rice cooker cookbook: I just got an email from Amazon about the new edition today!!! It's available for pre-order and comes out on 17 January. Here is a link :

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1558326677/ref=pe_174260_22293810_nrn_lm

And I'm so glad you are loving your rice cooker! It totally changed my life too (pretty much like I suppose a Vitamix would too  - lalalalalala, I'm not hearing you *Jen*, nor you *Skyblue*, nor you *Jane*, or *Corky*   !!!)

*Jen*, yayyy on all your goodies arriving!!!!!! And I'm with *Addie*: I just hope you hate the Vitamin D oil, even though that $10 credit on beauty.com is still calling my name, lol. Thank goodness, with my short, bottom heavy, stumpy legs, I'm not even remotely tempted by the leggings . but I'm really glad you got such a good deal on them, especially if you wear those every day: big time score!!!!!!!

*Zelah*, I'm so glad you feel that the detox has made such a difference: that makes it totally worth it . And that home made bread does sound amazing!!!! Enjoy it, you've really deserved it 

*Skyblue*, I'm kind of oddly proud that your 2 favorite products from this thread were amongst my first recommendations here <blushing> . As for that cookbook, I'm with you, and I love their risotto and milk rice . How bad is it that I'm actually tempted to pre-order the new version for the additional 50 recipes ??

*Cobbie*, I hope you love the Benefit creme shadows as much as I do! My everyday go to is Strut (it's just so nice how you can apply it very lightly for a super light shadow effect, or heavily for a more impact full look!). Following Lisa Eldridge's advice on this, I'm applying it with my MAC 217, and it's fast and perfect! But I have to say that I somehow feel *Addie* is also responsible for this one, somehow - I would never have gone for this if I hadn't watched Lisa Eldridge's YouTube tutorial using it, and I wouldn't have watched it if Addie hadn't talked about her, so there!  .

What is your first impression of the Hakuhodo brush? I'm still super happy with it and use it daily with my Chantecaille highlighter. And yay on getting your LY brush! I still haven't received mine that I ordered on 12 December, and so I just sent them an email to ask if they had any info concerning my order's whereabouts 

And you are killing us all with the suspense: how did your rice come out and taste?? Did you like it?? Tell us please!!!!!

*Addie*, what an amazing price you got on the Nuxe!!!! I really hope you like it! And way to go on the new blush ! And now I'm really intrigued by that upcoming Dior one, but hope that until then I will have forgotten about it - but then I count on you for reminding me 

*Ruby*, I'm so glad that Misikko came through on the Hana dryer - but to be honest, the contrary would have shocked me! And thank goodness you noticed this - I will now regularly check mine. But I hear you on the inconvenience of having to do without for a few days .

Ok, so my new iPhone case will actually have a cute pirate cat on it - the bat was unfortunately a no go for the seller . Oh well, the pirate cat is super cute too, and I keep the red felt and little flowers. I also added a small pocket mirror with the bat to my order, so that I still have the bat somehow


----------



## Jen

Good morning all! So, morning impressions of my new products. I did my normal Wednesday AP enzyme peel, and once again had a bunch of huge flakes around my nose this morning  - they peeled off fine and the skin under looks great, so I figure it has to be a good thing. BUT - the rest of my skin looked FANTASTIC!!!!! I don't know if it's the Vitamin D serum or the moisturizer so I'm going to alternate them and see, but I'm super happy this morning! My makeup went on faster, smoother and easier somehow. We'll see how my skin reacts to them both over time, but for now I think they're both keepers as long as they don't break me out! *Cobbie*, have you received your Vitamin D serum yet? I'm dying to hear your opinion!!

*Neo*, I have a $13 Beauty.com credit burning a hole in my pocket too! I have NO idea what to get....which I guess should be a good thing since I don't need anything, but I want to use it  !! I wish they had Oribe products, I need to order some more. And of course SpaceNK is out of the volumizing shampoo, but I'm not too happy with them anyway. They still haven't figured out how to link my rewards to my orders, so I think I might order from Nieman who has everything I want. I still can't believe I'm so hooked on such expensive shampoo, but I've had pretty much nothing but fabulous hair days so it's worth it ! And wait, there are 50 MORE recipes in that rice cooker book?! That might be worth it.......but it also seems like a waste to have 2 of the same book! Oh yeah - and the Vitamix WOULD change your life! I'm pretty sure the reason I've managed to LOSE 15 pounds since I quit smoking is due to my daily green smoothies 

I have to decide on two things today. First, I decided that with my Christmas bonus instead of getting the iMac I really want but don't need that I'm going to replace all of the incredibly cheap metal miniblinds in my house with 2" faux wood blinds. It's a touch more than I thought it was going to be, and the price is even with the 15% F&F discount my mom's friend is extending to me. It would make a huge difference in the look of my house though, so I think it might be worth it. It was just a bit of sticker shock! 
The second is whether to keep the Remington iLight hair removal system. I read EVERY single review there is out there, but I guess didn't read all of the fine print. I had no idea that people with light body hair can't really use this type of treatment, it doesn't really work. It says 'it works on all hair types but is less effective on white, blonde and red hair." I did NOT know this. But, I might keep it and try it anyway to see if it does anything. I don't know, I can't decide - but I HAVE to return it tomorrow if I don't want to keep it. I just don't know if it's worth the time it's going to take to use it consistently if there may be no results at all. I'm sad, as this means that salon permanent hair removal treatments won't really work for me either. But on the flipside, it might be worth $200 to find out if it will work at all. I don't KNOW!


----------



## Jen

Okay. Someone SERIOUSLY needs to stop me!!! I am pretty excited though, I don't think I mentioned it back then but I bought a sweater on Hautelook awhile ago, and it is one of my absolute favorites, I get so many compliments on it! Anyway, the event is back!! They don't have the same color that I have, but it's this one in brown -










So I couldn't help myself, I bought these:




























OOPS  But, in my defense I already know what great quality they are since I already have one, and I spent a total of $100 including shipping!!! Plus they'll look great with all of my new leggings 

Those links aren't picture links, here is a link to the event -

http://www.hautelook.com/event/12607shaeblowoutwc


----------



## skyblue

Cool sweaters,* Jen*! They will look fab with your new leggings! I am afraid to click on the link.... 

Wow, I had no idea that my favorite rice cooker cookbook's new edition would have *50 new recipes*! Now I want the new edition!!! *SN*, preorder it!!! *Cobbie*, how did the rice turn out?

*Neo*, I am thankful for those recommendations! I am sure everyone else on this thread could name a few products that they now adore as well!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, I had ordered the old edition when I ordered my rice cooker.  I haven't even used it yet so I'm not sure I need the new edition.

Jen, how do the sizes run on the leggings and the sweaters?  I'm normally a size 10 but leggings are sooo snug, I sometimes get larger and how about the sweaters?  Do they run large


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> Jen, how do the sizes run on the leggings and the sweaters? I'm normally a size 10 but leggings are sooo snug, I sometimes get larger and how about the sweaters? Do they run large


I bought the large sweater, but since they're poncho style I think the medium would have been fine too - but I tend to like sweaters a little bigger. I also have pretty long arms which is why I typically go for large. I'm a size 8 (went down from a size 10 though, and half of my 10 pants still fit me just fine) and I got the medium leggings in all styles. I think if I was a little bigger they'd still fit just fine, especially the jegging style ones.



skyblue said:


> Cool sweaters,* Jen*! They will look fab with your new leggings! I am afraid to click on the link....


Just click on it, they're great prices


----------



## skyblue

YEAH, *COBBIE*! Glad to hear the rice was a hit!!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I prefer jasmine or basmati rice. My favorite way to make rice in the rice cooker is super simple:

2 cups rice (use the measuring cup that came with the rice cooker)
Fill with water to the "2" line in the cooker
1 t soy sauce
1 T butter

I usually rinse my rice till the water runs clear. Sometimes I forget though, and it just means that it's "stickier", like traditional Japanese rice.


----------



## Jane917

Hippie2MARS said:


> I prefer jasmine or basmati rice. My favorite way to make rice in the rice cooker is super simple:
> 
> 2 cups rice (use the measuring cup that came with the rice cooker)
> Fill with water to the "2" line in the cooker
> 1 t soy sauce
> 1 T butter


Soy sauce just makes the world go round, right?  The most recent batch of chili I made has a touch of soy sauce in it. Hit the spot!


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, wow, what a cool looking range! I remember back in the late 90's when the ex & I were house hunting-a few kitchens still had this style range. The houses didn't end up being right but it was neat to see them.

*H2M*, I totally concur on soy sauce! I love all things soy and Asian food in general.

*Neo*, I decided not to get the Nuxe after all. It was a tough decision but I've got so many oils I couldn't justify it now. I'm trying to streamline & use what I've got; one of my 2012 resolutions. So I ended up getting an Ekobrew for my Keurig instead. I've been meaning to get one for a while now & can't wait to try it out. I packed up my Hana & will drop it off at UPS tomorrow. I hope the turn around time is quick. I've gotten so used to drying my hair in 5 minutes. It's going to feel like an eternity w/my back up CHI 

Thank you again *SN* for the gift card!! I will think of you daily as I enjoy my cup of java in the morning


----------



## skyblue

Love it! It's not hijacking, *Cobbie*!


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, those sweaters are sooo you, good buy!!!!!!!! I'm sorry the AP enzyme peel is making your skin flaky, but I'm glad they peeled off and only left gorgeous skin behind . I will still wait for *Cobbie* to get her Vitamin D before buying, maybe she will hate it (yeah right), and maybe you will end up not liking it anymore in a week (here's to wishful thinking, lol)?

What a bummer about SpaceNK . Plus, it's not like their shipping is a good deal or anything, so the lack of points just makes it totally not worth it. But you know that Oribe is available at the same price and with free shipping (but not Prime) from Amazon . Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Oribe-Hair-Care-Shampoo-Magnificent/dp/B00203Q8TC/ref=sr_1_16?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1325819582&sr=1-16

Stop it with the Vitamix, LOL!!!!!! I've put on 5 pounds in the last few weeks, despite daily gym, I'm sooo depressed, you have no idea . And tonight I broke the wisk attachment from my KitchenAid hand held blender while making banana bread (that one is going straight to work tomorrow, not a piece for me!!!! But it was that or throwing out the bananas...). So I had to order a new attachment from Amazon - needless to say, it's another type of KitchenAid altogether that I felt like ordering ...

Ooh, new blinds for your house are awesome!!!! Seriously, so much better than an iMac you don't need (trust me, by the time you actually need an iMac, what will be on the market will be so much better!!!), and you will be so happy every day, just looking at them . Oh, and that's too bad about the hair removal system . But is most of your leg hair light? Because for me, it was a mix - all the dark hair is permanently gone, most of the lighter too, and what is left looks more like "down" (if you see what I mean?), and I shave it maybe twice a year (that's how long it takes to grow back, lol), so not even worth worrying about. What did you decide in the end?

*Cobbie*, thank you - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I will like my finished iPhone case as much as I hope I will. But I better be patient, as she is only starting to make it and doesn't think it will ship before end next week. And then it has to make its way here from Germany... Which makes me think that it seems that my LY brushes got lost after they made it to the US . LY CS was great and got back to me today: they were able to track my order until it left MA, and since then, nothing. They told me to wait until Monday, but if I hadn't received them by then, they would resend them - how nice is that? I just feel super bad, as they had included my replacement LY07 and another surprise brush, and feel like they are majorly loosing out on my order 

I apply the Chantecaille highlighter only on the bridge of the nose, on my brow bone (just to make my eyes pop a bit) and on my cheekbones - I go from my eyebrow bone, outer edge, down the sides to the top of my cheekbones, in a C motion, if that makes sense? I actually apply in the exact same way as Lisa Eldridge does for the Becca, except that the Chantecaille is much more discreet, perfect for every day for me, whereas I keep the Becca for evenings . Oh and I dab a bit just above my upper lip, on the cupid bow.

And thank you for setting the records straight on *Addie's* involvement in your Benefit purchase, really appreciate it 

I'm so glad you liked the rice, but sorry it came out a bit dry . Oh, and I don't season my rice at all while cooking. Well, unless I'm making risotto, obviously, lol! That cooking range looks amazing!!!!!! But I think I prefer my rice cooker - looks much easier with only having to press a button and wait for it to beep 

*Skyblue*, I know, isn't it annoying about those new recipes?? And I'm totally with you: my favorites from this thread, or at least those I use the most are my Mia, Purity, and my Tassi - couldn't without them anymore 

*Ruby*, I totally understand on the Nuxe oil - plus it's nice, it's something to look forward to getting at some later point, once you are through with what you have . And you will get so much use of your Ekobrew, and enjoy it daily for much longer, probably! Fingers crossed that your new Hana makes it back to you fast!!!!!


----------



## Neo

OMG *Jen*, have you seen this??

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P303407&categoryId=RVP

And it comes with this...

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P303406&categoryId=RPYMAL&navAction=jump

Just thought I'd share...


----------



## Neo

Oh and *Cobbie*, I forgot to say how glad I am that you like the Guerlain LdP!!!! Incidentally, we have the same color match, and it is also a really good match for me . I hope it works out with your skin - what did you think of the finish?


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, OMG! No I did not see that! A refillable Guerlain mascara?! That's awesome!! The brush looks different than the others though, doesn't it? I'd really like to see that in person, too bad it's online only. I can usually tell by looking at a brush in person if I'll like the mascara. I'll probably keep checking back for reviews, I soooooo love the Guerlain mascara but it's just so expensive for what you get. Being able to refill it would make it worth it! Thanks for the heads up&#8230;.I think ! What a bummer about gaining 5 pounds, but I'm pretty sure everyone does this time of year! Once you're back on track it'll be gone faster than you think!! I didn't lose the rest of the weight I wanted to by the end of the year which was my goal, but between breaking my toe twice (I can't remember if I told everyone or not, but I re-broke it about 5 weeks ago), hurting my back then hurting my knee I haven't been able to work out as regularly as I'd like, so I guess I just have to make that my goal this year! 
Bummer about your KitchenAid!! I hate having to spend money to replace things I already had! I think I've decided to go for the blinds, I'm sooooo tired of looking at the ugly metal ones. The rest of my house is so rich they look ridiculously out of place. In the scheme of things it's totally worth it. I've also decided to keep the iLight. Most of my hair is light, but it is just so dense that I'm hoping it'll still work. Then again, I've never gone a day without shaving so I have no real idea how dark the hair really is! So, I'm going to try it, worst case I'll try to sell it on ebay or something, the ones on there right now are almost twice the price that I paid, so it's worth giving it a shot!! I'm just so tired of it I'm really willing to try anything! It does say it works on all hair types but is just less effective, so if it works even just a little bit it'll be worth it. Oh, and I used the Vitamin D oil this morning, I think it's for sure more a day oil. I'm going to alternate it with the cameilla in the morning and use the rest at night, it's just not moisturizing really - it sinks right in. I still can't really tell if it's doing anything (since this is the second time putting it on), especially with using a new moisturizer - but I really love the thought of absorbing more Vitamin D through my skin! I'll keep you posted ! I did not really know that Amazon had Oribe with free shipping! Good to know, thanks!! Bummer on your LY brushes, how odd! Mine came ridiculously fast, and yours is taking way longer than it should! That's exactly how I do my highlighter, and I got it from Lisa too! I really love the Becca though, maybe the lighter one is a little stronger but I feel like it blends into my skin and adds just a tiny bit of glow. I'm tempted by the Chantecaille, but I also have the Nars Albatross (totally forgot I picked that one up, I have a problem) that the Pixiwoo sisters love, so I just don't need yet another highlighter!!

I have to say that after using the Nuxe oil for a few days I really, really like it!! It just feels so luxurious going on and makes my skin so soft. *Neo*, did you say you use it instead of Lubriderm all together? Do you spray it directly on to your skin or into your hand? I've been using it under a light layer of lotion, but I might try to just use the oil and see how my skin is. *Ruby*, I can totally understand wanting to streamline! I wish I had a little more of that desire, my bathroom is getting completely out of control!! I am hoping I'm not so crazy in 2012, I spent a LOT of time this past year with trial and error trying to find things I love in makeup and skin care, so hopefully I won't be too bad this year. I'm not delusional enough to think I won't SHOP all the time though  

*Cobbie*, cool range!! I really love old style kitchen appliances. I very rarely rinse my rice, I like it a little stickier. I do only buy organic rice, if I ever got any that wasn't I would probably rinse the heck out of it! I pretty much only use brown rice. Let us know what you discover you love! My absolute favorite is just a cup of rice, a can of chicken broth, black beans, corn and Rotel. I top it with avocado, salsa and a dab of sour cream, love it!


----------



## skyblue

Happy Birthday, *Paula*! Have a great day!! 

*Neo*, that Guerlain mascara got great reviews! Go for it, *Jen*! *Cobbie*, I think it has your name on it, too!


----------



## Jen

Happy birthday *Paula!!* Have a great day and buy lots of fun things for yourself!!

HEY! Am I that easy of a mark *skyblue* ? Well yeah, I guess I am......and I _do_ so love the Guerlain mascara.....


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, Um....YEAH!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Paula, Happy Birthday!*
> 
> It's today, right?


IT IS!!!! Thank you Cobbie.


----------



## corkyb

Thanks Jen.  Wow!  So many birthday wishes.  Makes me feel good.


----------



## corkyb

Thank you Sky Blue.  Having an ok day.  Think I need to do some shopping.  I had planned a whole body treatment thing, but I didn't call early enough to be able to get an appointment today.  Boo.


----------



## Jen

*Cobbie* - mine loves Rotel too!!! Mixed with Velveeta especially - which is delicious, but I have a thing about pasteurized processed cheese product. Eew. Anyway! That's why I love this recipe so much, it all goes in at once, stir it together, hit the button and it dings when it's done! One bit of advice on this one - don't let it stay on keep warm too long, it gets mushy. I discovered this last week. Since I use brown rice it takes about 45 minutes. You should try it, the Rotel adds the perfect amount of zing!

*Paula*, just because you can't get into the salon today doesn't mean you shouldn't still treat yourself for your birthday! If you make the appointment today it's practically the same 
Enjoy shopping and the rest of your day!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I had just been looking at this rice recipe and am going to make it tonight. I didn't realize that it was what Jen had just posted.

http://www.food.com/recipe/rice-and-black-beans-rice-cooker-352673

I was afraid that it might be too much in my 5 cup rice cooker but also Rotel is so spicy, I was also afraid it would be too hot. Maybe draining the Rotel makes it less spicy. Do you drain yours, Jen? My hubby went to the store and bought a can of diced tomatoes with zesty mild and green chills. (not the same thing as Rotel). Now I'm not sure which one I should use.


----------



## Jen

Since the Rotel is mixed with so many things it really adds only a zing to it, I wouldn't even call it spicy at all.  I do drain it - I drain the black beans, corn and rotel.  I think I have a 10 cup, it fills it about half way so it'll be close - but I'd try it anyway!  I'd use the Rotel though, it's got something special about it (I tried the generic version of the same thing once and didn't like it at all) - but then if you really don't like any spice at all though I'd say go with the mild chilis.


----------



## Jen

So I got a book at the library about organic skin care - my friend that I gave the maracuja to got an organic body care recipes book for Christmas and is getting really into making face creams and soaps, etc. The biggest problem is that most of the mixtures only last about a week because of the fresh ingredients, so I'm not going to get all that into it, I don't have that kind of time! Anyway, while I was reading it talked about all the different vitamins that are good for your skin, it mentions E, K, D, A, and all the different reasons for it. I got a free sample of this stuff with some order, I think it was a Sephora deal - but I've used it a couple of times (I have the translucent, not the colored ones) and it's actually a really great primer - but it has ALL of those vitamins (actually except vitamin D, but I have my serum for that ), plus antioxidants and Enzyme Q10 as well - all really fantastic things for your skin. I'm considering using my beauty.com credit (plus found a coupon for another $10 off) for this one. I need another primer like I need a hole in the head, but I really love the idea of a primer that also has a ton of really good stuff in it. I'd say it's worked just as well as any other primer I've used - including the Hourglass and Mally. It also doesn't have parabens, dyes or synthetic fragrances which I like a lot, and an SPF 20 which is good too. It's relatively new, but most reviews seem really positive - there are more on Sephora if anyone is really interested.


----------



## mlewis78

corkyb said:


> Thanks Jen. Wow! So many birthday wishes. Makes me feel good.


Happy Birthday, Paula.


----------



## Neo

Happy Birthday *Paula*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you had a fantastic day, in good company, and I'm with *Jen*: it doesn't matter when you get the actual massage, but you should definitely book it today


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh my gosh, I did the rice, black beans, chicken broth, Rotel and corn and it was fabulous.  We loved it.


----------



## Jen

Yay! Glad you love it too!


----------



## Ruby296

*Paula*, sending you great big birthday wishes & cyber hugs!! Go get that massage and whatever else your heart desires 

*Jen*, I get in these moods where I just want to toss everything that I don't absolutely need! I hate clutter & extraneous stuff. It's not easy but I have to be ruthless. Especially now that I know a move is hopefully in the near future. Had a couple look at the house Weds night & got positive feedback & another showing is scheduled for early next week. I really hope it sells soon. However, your wonderful rave of the Nuxe oil is making me re-consider  Your rice recipe sounds delicious, I'm going to try it soon. I've never had rotel, is there only one kind?


----------



## Neo

Ok, I'm going slightly nuts here! It seems that everywhere I turn, there it is, my dream KitchenAid mixer (Artisan Design series with the glass bowl, in candy apple red)! I turn on the TV, commercial featuring it. Checking out a recipe, it calls for a KitchenAid... Looking at something on Macy's, and pouf, in a small window, MY KitchenAid, they are having a specials tomorrow. QVC has a specials too - same price as Macy's, but plus shipping whereas Macy's has free shipping, on the other hand, seems that QVC has the scraper attachment in addition to the others, and for some reason it's called the "Deluxe" edition??

Aaaargh!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!!!!

I've never used or tried Ro-tel either, but I totally want to look for it tomorrow and try your recipe *Jen*!

For the Nuxe oil, I've been using it on its own, no Lubriderm mixed with it, and it does fine! These days I need a lot of extra moisturizing, with the weather having been so cold and dry, and the heaters on everywhere. Because I've just been seeing my Nuxe vanish too fast, I've been using my Lubriderm in the morning for "day wear", lol, and the Nuxe at night (I feel I enjoy it more at night ). I have the small bottle though and it has a dropper type of opening, not a spray. So I just shake some into my hand and then apply, but I don't really have any other options . It's not ideal, but I'm getting used to it 

And you crack me up with all your primers !!! I was wondering: do you still sometimes come back to your Mally or any of the others? You see, my problem is that if I have many of one given product, I will always have one I prefer, and then I always end up using that one only . Which is why I always return the rest: avoids the clutter, and the throwing out after a while...

*Cobbie*, Isn't that highlighter wonderful? I'm glad you understood my convoluted explanations on how I apply it ! And yay on the Guerlain LdP!!! Hmmm, I think I will wait a bit before going for that Vit D oil, and give both you and *Jen* more time to put it through its paces . When are you getting the Guerlain mascara?? 

*Ruby*, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that someone falls in love with your house and gives you the price you want for it!!!!

*Paula*, still thinking of you on your special day


----------



## Neo

Hmmm, turns out the KitchenAid has a juicer attachment... That means I could return my huge electric citrus presser to BBB, and just use the KitcheAid every morning... And it would use the same counter space the citrus presser currently occupies...

Does everybody see where this is going??

QVC or Macy's??
Other options??

Aaargh!!! I need to get to bed and sleep on this... Plus I'm getting sick and have a fever, probably not the best time to make such a decision


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, you _know_ you're trying the Guerlain!  

*Paula*, I hope you scheduled your massage! You deserve something nice for your birthday!

*Jen*, I picked up a can of Rotel tomatoes! I totally love my *Hourglass* primer, so I am not clicking on that link......

*Ruby*, I hope you can snag those buyers! Any second showings?

*Neo*, I love the juicer attachment on my Kitchen Aid! We love it for Italian Ice in the summer! QVC has great CS. . I am so sorry you are ill! Get lots of rest and drink lots of tea!

Do I dare ask where you gals are purchasing the *Nuxe* oil?


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, lol I see where you're headed with the Kitchen-Aid purchase! Is QVC offering it as a TSV? They tend to have very high shipping costs. I've only bought a few things from them (namely Laura Geller & Tarte cosmetic kits). I'd definitely weigh the cost differences & see where the better deal is. Also if you buy it locally you won't want to carry it home, it's a big heavy box!! Does Macy's deliver stuff like that or do you just grab a cab? Thanks for the good thoughts on the house. I'm accepting all positive vibes from here on out 

*Skyblue*, no second showings yet, but that's always a good sign. Will keep wishing for those calls!
I was looking at Amazon for the Nuxe oil, I think the small bottle was $26 something and free 2 day shipping w/prime. Go for it, I think I'm going to end up caving soon....


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Oh my gosh, I did the rice, black beans, chicken broth, Rotel and corn and it was fabulous. We loved it.


So where is this recipe. Is it in the Ultimate Rice Cooker cookbook?


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Ok, I'm going slightly nuts here! It seems that everywhere I turn, there it is, my dream KitchenAid mixer (Artisan Design series with the glass bowl, in candy apple red)! I turn on the TV, commercial featuring it. Checking out a recipe, it calls for a KitchenAid... Looking at something on Macy's, and pouf, in a small window, MY KitchenAid, they are having a specials tomorrow. QVC has a specials too - same price as Macy's, but plus shipping whereas Macy's has free shipping, on the other hand, seems that QVC has the scraper attachment in addition to the others, and for some reason it's called the "Deluxe" edition??
> 
> Aaaargh!!!!!!!!! Help!!!!!!!!


Oh, *Neo*! I am here to be your enabler! Macy's often has good specials, BBB has deals when you have the 20% coupon, Williams-Sonoma has specials also, and some special editions. I have the 6 qt bowl, but for you probably the 5 qt is big enough. There are so many incredible attachments. I believe they all come with 3 beaters, the flat mixer, the dough blade, and the wire whip. A big decision is whether you want a tilt head model, or the bowl-lift. I have the bowl-lift, but most people prefer the tilt head. If you have a tilt head you need to make sure you have enough clearance under your counter to tilt the head back. I don't have to move mine out from the wall to use it under my cabinets. There is a whole kitchenaid mixer thread somewhere back a few pages. It was started a couple of years ago by Leslie, but get resurrected every once in a while. It had a lot of recent comments until the last week. Try to find it. I am going to look at QVC to see what kitchenaid they are offering. You will not regret your purchase!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Someone Nameless said:


> I had just been looking at this rice recipe and am going to make it tonight. I didn't realize that it was what Jen had just posted.
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/rice-and-black-beans-rice-cooker-352673
> 
> I was afraid that it might be too much in my 5 cup rice cooker but also Rotel is so spicy, I was also afraid it would be too hot. Maybe draining the Rotel makes it less spicy. Do you drain yours, Jen? My hubby went to the store and bought a can of diced tomatoes with zesty mild and green chills. (not the same thing as Rotel). Now I'm not sure which one I should use.


Jane, this is what I used. My husband found it online. We didn't add cheese.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Jane, this is what I used. My husband found it online. We didn't add cheese.


Thanks, *SN*! I think I have all the ingredients to make this tonight. I may have a can of Ro-tel hidden behind something somewhere.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, thanks so much for the link! I'm pretty sure I've seen it at my grocery store in passing. Just never thought to try it, now I can't wait!! What kind of black beans are people buying? Just regular old canned black beans?


----------



## corkyb

Thanks for all the birthday wishes yesterday!
Neo, I Have the tilt head kitchen aide.  Mine is kelly green and I've had it a long time.  I don't use it often, but it's flawless when I do.  I have the metal smaller bowl.  5.5 qt. I think and it's been plenty big for me.  But if you are going to juice, maybe you would want the bigger bowl?
I need a good moisturizer with sunscreen protection as my BB foundation does not have suncreen protection and I am going on a cruise.  I guess I should check out whether the Aveda green science does and buy a new one of those.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## corkyb

http://www.narscosmetics.com/holiday-gifts/modern-kabuki-holiday/~/nagauta-kabuki-brush-set









nuff said


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes yesterday!
> Neo, I Have the tilt head kitchen aide. Mine is kelly green and I've had it a long time. I don't use it often, but it's flawless when I do. I have the metal smaller bowl. 5.5 qt. I think and it's been plenty big for me. But if you are going to juice, maybe you would want the bigger bowl?
> I need a good moisturizer with sunscreen protection as my BB foundation does not have suncreen protection and I am going on a cruise. I guess I should check out whether the Aveda green science does and buy a new one of those. Any other suggestions?


I have the same tilt head one too, but mine is boring old white. When I got it they only had a few color choices. I love all the bright ones now, but could never get a new one just to change colors. I would get that Tiffany Blue one if I was getting a new one though....oh and I dragged the kids to the grocery store to get the ingredients for the rice & bean dish! Cannot wait to make it tomorrow, however I don't think my daughters share my excitement


----------



## corkyb

Did you find Ro-tel?  What section of the store was it in , tomatoes, Mexican, Italian?  I don't think I've seen it around here which is why I ask.


----------



## Jen

The Rotel should be where canned tomatoes are, usually near beans and canned vegetables. It's just tomatoes with green chilis, but there is something special about that brand! I think there are a few kinds, but I always go with the original kind. If you are an avacado fan I highly recommend chopping some and putting it on top. I also love a little medium salsa & a dab of sour cream. We also skip the cheese, I really don't think it's needed.

*Neo*, you know what I'm going to say  ! Just get it! If it's everywhere it is telling you something! I am not much help as to which you should get, so listen to these other ladies! I have a silver mixer, not KitchenAid, I think Sunbeam - but my whole house has dark red accents including the kitchen, if I were to ever get one it would for sure be the red one! 
I know, my primer obsession is a problem. I've been hunting for the perfect primer, and I think they all are very similar but love the idea of one with things really good for your skin. I actually do switch a lot, I think maybe my skin gets used to one and I feel like a different one sometimes.

*Addie*, I think it was you that said you were going to check out New York & Company for leggings - I was in there last night and they have none right now, so I wouldn't bother! I thought they were something they had all the time, maybe not. I did end up with a pair of crop pants that were on clearance, and two dress shirts - with all of my coupons it was $30 total. I love finding good deals like that, I seem to have great luck there!

*Paula*, I do love that kabuki set! If I wasn't so completely happy with brushes I'd be tempted!


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Did you find Ro-tel? What section of the store was it in , tomatoes, Mexican, Italian? I don't think I've seen it around here which is why I ask.


I found it on an end cap at my store (Wegmans), along w/salsa & chips etc. They had a couple different ones, I just got mild so my daughters will at least try it. That's some brush set, Paula!! Did you splurge?


----------



## Jane917

I have always found Rotel with the salsas, not the canned tomatoes.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Rotel is with the tomatoes at my store... I usually get the mild because the BRATs don't like spicy.


----------



## Neo

Rotel was with the tex-mex stuff at my store.

Thank you all for the enable on the KitchenAid !!!! I haven't placed my order yet... I called QVC, and it turns out that the Deluxe Edition is not what I want: it doesn't have the Candy Apple Red color that I want, but the classic KitchenAid red (not that it isn't a nice red, lol). Also, the Design collection is made with an all-metal construction, which the Deluxe and Artisan don't have - although the Deluxe and regular Artisan dark grey are gorgeous! And I really like that glass bowl . It's a 5QT, and I think that's the perfect size for me - *Paula*, I would use it as a juicer just to press my morning OJ, so I think a glass will be enough, and no need for a bigger bowl . Although, according to reviews, pressing oranges is a messy affair?? Any feedback on this would be totally appreciated 

I am glad as I've found yet a better deal than Macy's one day only offer - and it gives me a bit more time to think it over, lol! I've found it on everything kitchens, for $304, no taxes and free shipping, and with a $30 Cash back mail in rebate!

Now the big question: I've been in love with the red since I first saw it, but when I think about it, I wonder if the silver wouldn't be the more reasonable choice, as all my other appliances are stainless steel. On the other hand, my Le Creuset pots are red. What do you ladies think? Red or silver?

















I'm sorry to highjack this thread with my KA dilemma, especially as there is a KA dedicated thread (thank you so much *Cobbie* for the link - super useful as I didn't manage to find it myself for some reason ), but you know how much I value your opinions 

*Ruby*, I think that all KA colors are gorgeous! Love the white, the tangerine, the yellow, the green, the blue, the red, the grey, etc. . Which is what makes choosing so difficult - thank goodness the Design series doesn't come in all those colors and the choice is limited (and I'm already having a hard time!!!!)!

By the way *Luv*, have you seen this one ? I think *Victoria* would like it too 










*Paula*, that kabuki set is gorgeous - thank goodness it is not currently available - as we've seen from the above, I have enough problems as it is !

On another level: my skin has been so good for the past month and a half now, and I have changed so many things at the same time to make it get better (stoped using a couple of serums I was using daily, changed birth control pill, etc.), that I've decided to give my HG foundation another try (the Ellis Faas). I put it on today, and OMG!!!! I now remember why I thought it was my HG!!!! It's simply gorgeous, and absolutely invisible! The color is a PERFECT match, and it just looks like I have perfect skin! I soooo hope that my skin will be able to take it, or I will be so depressed again - seriously, I don't think anything can top the finish of this foundation, or even come close! I would highly recommend it and say that it's totally worth its ridiculous price, if I was sure that it wasn't what messed up my skin in the first place - but I guess I will know soon now, and will keep you guys updated. But it's definitely worth trying if anyone is interested in a light to medium coverage foundation that is truly amazing!

And I think my rice and bean and Rotel dish is almost ready


----------



## luvmy4brats

That's the one I'm drooling over right now. I saw it a few days ago. I have a hunter green one that is perfectly fine, soi have no excuse to get this one.. But I can dream.


----------



## Jane917

This is my KA Epicurean. I am surprised you can still buy it. I thought it was discontinued a few years ago.


----------



## Neo

*Luv*, how about selling the green and buying the pink? Everything kitchen has the same deal on the pink one as on the others 

*Jane*, nice one!!!! I really like the simple beauty of the white - timeless!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have a black Kitchen Aid that sits on the top shelf of my pantry and I hardly EVER pull it out.  I have a small Kitchen Aid hand mixer and I always reach for that.


----------



## Neo

*SN*, how comes? Do you think that maybe if it was sitting on your countertop and you didn't have to pull it out, you would use it more?

I am THIS close to pulling the trigger, and need to get all facts and possibilities considered before going for it - how embarrassing if I then ended up preferring using my immersion blender with wisk attachment


----------



## skyblue

I burned up several hand mixers before hubby purchased a KA stand mixer for me. I have a silver lift model and I use it a lot!

*Neo*, you strike me as a red girl! I love the "pop" of color aspect. Stunning! . I vote for *RED*!

I find Rotel tomatoes in the canned tomato section.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo said:


> *SN*, how comes? Do you think that maybe if it was sitting on your countertop and you didn't have to pull it out, you would use it more?
> 
> I am THIS close to pulling the trigger, and need to get all facts and possibilities considered before going for it - how embarrassing if I then ended up preferring using my immersion blender with wisk attachment


It sat on my counter for a long time right after I bought it. It was gorgeous but I don't do a lot of baking. It's just two of us and we try to eat healthier and don't eat a lot of sweets.

What are you wanting to use it for besides a juicer?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, what all do you use your Kitchen Aid for?  I'd love to use mine more but we don't need cakes and things, etc.


----------



## theraven

Ohhh.... I love that Kitchen Aid mixer in pink. I borrowed my daughters over the holidays for cookie baking and decided when I need to use one, I'd just use hers (she doesn't mind as long as I make extra of whatever for her). Now I'm thinking I need my own.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

My mom finally got her dream Kitchen Aid in dark blue this year for Christmas. She says the thing she enjoys using it for the most, which she didn't expect, is mixing meat mixtures. She'd never even considered that she'd use it to make meatloaf, meatballs, hamburgers, etc. I've been lusting after one for years, but I doubt I'll be getting one as long as I live in this small apartment. Sigh.


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> I found it on an end cap at my store (Wegmans), along w/salsa & chips etc. They had a couple different ones, I just got mild so my daughters will at least try it. That's some brush set, Paula!! Did you splurge?


Oh Wegman's has everything. We don't have Wegman's in Albany unfortunately. But we are getting a Trader Joe's next year, thankfully.


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Skyblue*! Oh, and you said you loved the juicer attachment? You don't have the splattering issue others talk about then?

*SN*, I bake quite a bit, actually, but have been severely constrained by the limitations of my immersion blender - its a great one, also a KA, but well, the whisk attachment is a bit flimsy nonetheless, and can't really handle heavier types of dough, and I end up finishing my stuff by hand... If I don't bake for a couple of weeks, my colleagues get worried and wonder what's going on . Because I can't eat everything I bake (or I would be huge!!!), I just take it to the office - my colleagues are happy, and so am I 

And then, there is all the other stuff I would love to use the KA for, with the right attachments: slicing of vegetables - for salads and gratin (potatoe gratin, zucchini gratin, etc. will be nice not to have to do it by hand anymore, it takes me forever!!!), grating cheese, and who knows what else I will come up with once I have it ?

I'm thinking that I would order the juice attachment and the Slicer/shredder attachment at the same time as the mixer...


----------



## Someone Nameless

Slicing - I have one of these. You can't beat it....but you must be very careful. It's very sharp and will slice anything it comes in contact with.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000632QE/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B001THGPDO&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0KQ3XRFTGS6J0CJH6PFE


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, I bake a lot. My family devours it, I serve baked items to guests, and I give it away. My family ALWAYS requests it at family functions. I always bring the healthy item and a decadent dessert. 

I also use the juicer attachment. Why don't you get the slicer attachment? If you cook lots of healthy fare, I would think that would be a wonderful addition to your KA. I bet the black was stunning with your Uba Tuba granite! 

*Neo*, I always lay a dish towel down, but if I'm careful, it's not a huge issue.


----------



## Someone Nameless

See above.  I have that slicer and it is great!


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Oh Wegman's has everything. We don't have Wegman's in Albany unfortunately. But we are getting a Trader Joe's next year, thankfully.


I agree, I _love_ Wegmans!! We don't have Trader Joes, so you are lucky to be getting one! Where will it be? I pass thru Albany several times a yr and would stop if it's not too far out of the way.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Slicing - I have one of these. You can't beat it....but you must be very careful. It's very sharp and will slice anything it comes in contact with.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000632QE/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B001THGPDO&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0KQ3XRFTGS6J0CJH6PFE


I have the same mandolin! I use my KA for breads, batters, cookies (which I don't make often), whipped cream, so many things. I don't use it daily. I don't use it for meats because I prefer them to be hand-mixed. I don't use any attachments except the ice cream attachment, which all by itself makes it a wonderful machine. I think we have the slicer and the sausage maker, but I can't even tell you where we have them stored.


----------



## Neo

LOL *Cobbie*, I just finished reading the entire KA thread, and saw that you got that one . You will be happy to know that the 90th Anniversary edition is identical to the Design series . Same tech specs, same colors - even same name of colors, candy apple red is the one I'm coveting, lol. Silver would be the more reasonable choice. I'm going to sleep on it once again...

*Jane*, I'm surprised you don't use your attachments at all. Do you find you prefer using your mandolin to the slicer attachment?

Hmmm *Skyblue*, you see, I juice 4-5 oranges every single morning, and it needs to go fast, and not be a mess to clean up, as I don't have time for that before getting to work, and don't like leaving things to clean up for she I come back home at night... My Breville citrus presser is honestly doing a wonderful job, and is still going strong... I liked the idea of replacing it with the KA, as it would have been one more use for the KA, but not at the price of convenience and efficiency 

*SN*, that mandolin looks cool!!! But it scares me - I can just see the tip of my fingers going with the potato slices ...


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> *Jane*, I'm surprised you don't use your attachments at all. Do you find you prefer using your mandolin to the slicer attachment?
> 
> Hmmm *Skyblue*, you see, I juice 4-5 oranges every single morning, and it needs to go fast, and not be a mess to clean up, as I don't have time for that before getting to work, and don't like leaving things to clean up for she I come back home at night... My Breville citrus presser is honestly doing a wonderful job, and is still going strong... I liked the idea of replacing it with the KA, as it would have been one more use for the KA, but not at the price of convenience and efficiency


I don't think the KA slicer has even come out of the box! The mandolin is not as dangerous as it looks. It has a piece that goes in to the food to be sliced that keeps your fingers several inches above the blade. You have to be pretty careful when washing though, because those blades are mighty sharp.

For what it is worth, I would keep the Breville for juicing. The KA attachment has to be put on and off, and stored somewhere. Will the KA juice carrots, apples, pears, etc? One of my kids has this huge juicer, the masticating kind, that makes great juice of just about anything. I can somewhat duplicate the juice in my Vitamix, but it is not quite the same.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, that's one gorgeous KA!! I took the night to sleep on it too, and *Neo*, I think you should get the candy apple red, if you're going to take the plunge. It definitely goes w/your bakeware and its a beautiful compliment to your SS appliances. If you're only getting it to juice oranges it might not be the best decision, as you say due to more involved cleanup etc. I'm the same as you, I don't like leaving anything for later. I actually clean/wash etc as I go. Hate a sink full of dirty dishes, pots etc. But that's just me


----------



## Jane917

Is anyone tempted by the Josie Maran Argan Care Kit that Sephora is advertising? Can it be as good as the reviews?


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> I agree, I _love_ Wegmans!! We don't have Trader Joes, so you are lucky to be getting one! Where will it be? I pass thru Albany several times a yr and would stop if it's not too far out of the way.


It's going to be on Wolf Road not too far from Colonie Center, same side. Where Office Max was if you know that. Opening in second quarter sometime. It's being renovated as we speak. Hoping it will open the way for other good retail, such as WHole Foods, Wegman's, Ikea, Costco. I have been part of a very active email group to woo Trader Joe's to the Capital District for the past four years. (They like to be woo'd). One is opening in Rochester too if you ever get up that way.


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, have you decided yet? My vote? RED!!!!!! It's my favorite color, and I say especially if your pots area already red, get the red. It's what you've always wanted, right? The silver might be 'practical', and if you had no other red in your collection I'd say get the silver (and I'm pretty sure your Le Creuset isn't going anywhere anytime soon, right?) so get the red you've always been drawn to!!!


----------



## mlewis78

I saw the red Kitchenaid mixer in Sur La Table last week.  The store is new to our neighborhood (W. 57th near 8th Ave.).


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> It's going to be on Wolf Road not too far from Colonie Center, same side. Where Office Max was if you know that. Opening in second quarter sometime. It's being renovated as we speak. Hoping it will open the way for other good retail, such as WHole Foods, Wegman's, Ikea, Costco. I have been part of a very active email group to woo Trader Joe's to the Capital District for the past four years. (They like to be woo'd). One is opening in Rochester too if you ever get up that way.


That's great, I know exactly where that is! I wish there was a Costco upstate, hard to believe the capital of our state doesn't have one. Whole Foods is nice too, but Wegmans is a good substitute for the most part. I know those stores will never come here due to our poor economic base. But I sure hope they all come to Albany!!

Edit to add: Have any of you lovely ladies used *IT Cosmetics*? Specifically the *Bye Bye Undereye Concealer & HD Finishing Powder*? There's a TSV on the Q next week for both of these products plus 2 brushes for $49.95. I hear the brush is really good by itself and retails for almost the cost of the kit. I read so-so reviews of the concealer (poor shades, greasy application) but I'm open to trying this at this price. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Neo

Sorry it took me so long to come back here, and thank you everybody for the feedback and enable - I knew I could count on you 

My day was spent dealing with an under the kitchen sink broken pipe and leakage, taking everything out from under there, cleaning, plumber, re-cleaning, putting everything back . But it's done now.

And I have just placed my order, and I should have a candy apple red KA mixer on its way to me soon . I am soooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope it ships soon, and that I get it super soon - for norm I'm holding back from backing the pumpkin bread I had planned to make: they will be made with my new KA, whenever I get it 

For now, I just ordered the KA - no attachments whatsoever. I will see about all that stuff later.

*Jane*, my current juicer is just a citrus presser, albeit a wonderful one! I would love such a juicer as your kids have, to make apple carrot juice, but it never seemed worth the price or space it took - I just get a fresh made juice on the go when the craving comes . But if I ever move to somewhere with more storage or countertop space in my kitchen, it would definitely be on my list - I LOVE fresh apple-carrot juice !

*Cobbie*, don't worry: your KA IS special: it says "90" on the side, whereas mine will only say "Design"... Plus, while I think I got a good deal on it, the regular price of the Design series is $399, even though it seems it is available in many places (including Amazon) for $349. Anyway, no regrets to be had: you've already had the pleasure to enjoy it for a while, how awesome is that ? And really, it is gorgeous!!!! And I'm so glad that neither *Addie* nor I are to blame for enabling you on this one, for once! Phew!!!!!!!!

*Jen*, *Ruby*, thank you: I've followed your advice 

And *Ruby*, you are not alone: I just can't live with leaving stuff to be cleaned up "later", and also do it as I go !

A bunch of us bought some It Cosmetics stuff during their FF sale in December, including the bye bye concealer! I find it nice, with a full coverage, but you need a good moisturizer underneath. A little goes a long way too! I don't use it everyday, but it is my go to when I'm on not enough sleep . *Julip* loves it, and loves their brushes even more!!! I think they are her ultimate favorite, even above the LY brushes . I say go for it


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> *Jane*, my current juicer is just a citrus presser, albeit a wonderful one! I would love such a juicer as you kids have, to make apple carrot juice, but it never seemed worth the price or space it took - I just get a fresh made juice on the go when the craving comes . But if I ever move to somewhere with more storage or countertop space in my kitchen, it would definitely be on my list - I LOVE fresh apple-carrot juice !


*NEO*, you are soon going to wonder how you got along without the KA! As soon as you start your pumpkin bread, open your windows so the smell can waft west to my house!  Sorry about the sink plumbing!

My son's juicer is like a Vitamix on steroids. He got it with his 40% W-S discount....he put in some seasonal hours over Christmas so he could furnish and equip their new house. I think this is the juicer:

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/hurom-slow-juicer/?pkey=cblenders-juicers

It takes up a huge amount of counter space when it is out. I can hardly lift it, but they consider it part of their daily workout. I would not have room for it on my counter or in a cupboard. However, it makes very nice compacted waste for the composting bucket!


----------



## Neo

Oh wow *Jane*, your son's juicer looks amazing!!!!!!! But you just confirmed it: for my usage, buying the occasional juice on the go is the way to go ! Still, if I could, I would totally have one just like it!

In the meantime, I can't wait to get my new KA!!!!!!!!!! I already know that I will wonder why I've waited so long to get it . Thank you so much for all the great advice and help on making my decision 

Lol *Cobbie*, thank you!!!! I will wait a bit for the second bowl though . And I can see the 90 on your KA in the pic you posted yesterday 

Oh, and I completely forgot in all the KA excitement: *Jen* and *SN's* Rotel rice came out wonderfully yesterday


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, I have these.
> 
> *Jen's* and *Mr. SN's* rice, bean, corn, and Rotel dish is in the cooker.


My Rotel/rice will go in the rice cooker in a few hours. BTW, I thought I always found the Rotel in the salsa section, but today I found it with the tomatoes. I have to admit I have maybe bought it 3 times in my entire life, and probably never in the state I live in currently. The price was 10/$10, so I splurged  and picked up TWO cans.


----------



## Jen

YAY *Neo*, congrats!!! I'm so glad you went with the red one. Sorry to hear about the broken pipe problems, that's no fun. That happened to me once - but it was my upstairs neighbor and while she was on vacation. I had water pouring through vents, light fixtures, even my fireplace - real fun! Also so glad you liked the Rotel rice recipe!! I pretty much always have all of the ingredients on hand, it's such an easy great dinner.

I got a Jack LeLane juicer for my wedding and used it exactly once - to make carrot and apple juice actually!!! It was SUCH a mess to clean up despite the claims that it's easy. Plus, I just hated all that wasted healthy pulp. I'm so much happier with the Vitamix, very simple cleanup, and the healthy pulp is included. I did try fresh orange juice once though, and it was a definite no go - it frothed up way too much. Maybe I did it too long. Since I make a green smoothie every morning though I don't really have the time to make fresh orange juice anyway! I like Simply Orange when I want some OJ.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane917 said:


> My Rotel/rice will go in the rice cooker in a few hours. BTW, I thought I always found the Rotel in the salsa section, but today I found it with the tomatoes. I have to admit I have maybe bought it 3 times in my entire life, and probably never in the state I live in currently. The price was 10/$10, so I splurged  and picked up TWO cans.


I think we had the same sale going. I sent my DH to the store but must have gotten it confused. He thought they over-charged him. He was positive that it was 10 for $1. I told him that was unheard of. He still keeps saying he is going back to the store and check.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> I think we had the same sale going. I sent my DH to the store but must have gotten it confused. He thought they over-charged him. He was positive that it was 10 for $1. I told him that was unheard of. He still keeps saying he is going back to the store and check.


LOL! I got mine at Fred Meyer, which is now owned by Kroeger. Do you have Kroeger owned grocery stores? I noticed that Fred Meyer also had the same thing in the label, but it was actually more than the Rotel on sale.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't have either of those in my town.  He was at Winn-Dixie.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *Jane*, LOL on the Rotel splurge. We _always_ have several cans in the pantry. Could be a Texas thing.


Rotel is definately not a PNW thing!


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> I don't have either of those in my town. He was at Winn-Dixie.


I would not expect you to have a Fred Meyer. They are only in WA and OR. However, Kroger is all over the country, and I think they own Winn-Dixie. If they don't, they will soon.


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I'm excited for your new KA arriving soon!! And bummer about the leaky pipes, that's a real pain in the butt. I hope you didn't have too much damage. I'm glad to hear you like the concealer, what shade do you use? I hear they run light?

*Cobbie*, thanks so much for the link. I always like to read reviews and these are more positive than the ones on MUA. Did you like the powder at all? I think that big fluffy brush is tempting me more than the other products & I need another brush like I need a hole in the head!!

*Jen & SN*, the Ro-tel rice dish was a hit at dinner! Thank you both so much! It's the easiest thing to throw together too. I added chicken breast to it and made a batch of corn muffins to go with it. I'm going to stock up on Ro-tel now too!! Too funny on 10 cans for $1


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> I would not expect you to have a Fred Meyer. They are only in WA and OR. However, Kroger is all over the country, and I think they own Winn-Dixie. If they don't, they will soon.


I'm in NY and we don't have any Krogers. I think they're located in Ohio & west. I'm pretty sure their HQ are in Columbus? Jen is that correct? My sister is in the burbs of Cleveland & she doesn't have Krogers either.


----------



## Jen

Kroger is based out of Cincinnati, but we have them in Columbus. I do pretty much all of my shopping there, but mostly because it's less than a half mile from my office and about 2 from my house! I have to get up to Whole Foods (about 15 mins away) every once in awhile because they don't always have the greatest organic selection for my smoothies. Mostly a good grocery store otherwise. I love Wegmans, my mom grew up in Buffalo and I've spent a lot of time there.

*Ruby* I'm so glad it was a hit at your house too!! Chicken and corn bread sound like fantastic additions!


----------



## Jane917

I found this list of Kroger stores on Wikipedia:
Baker's (Nebraska)
City Market (Colorado, Wyoming, Utah, New Mexico)
Dillons (Kansas, Missouri) Dillons Marketplace

Food 4 Less (Southern California; Las Vegas, Nevada; Portland, Oregon; Chicago, Illinois; NW Indiana, and they have a former location in Allentown, Pennsylvania and Tahlequah, Oklahoma)
Foods Co. (Northern California)
Fred Meyer (Alaska, Idaho, Oregon, Washington) Fred Meyer Marketplace
Fred Meyer Northwest Best

Fred Meyer Jewelers (Illinois, Tennessee, Kentucky, Indiana, Ohio, Utah, Washington, Nebraska, Oregon, Colorado, Texas, Idaho, Arizona) Barclay Jewelers
Fox's Jewelers
Littman Jewelers

Fry's Food and Drug (Arizona) Fry's Marketplace
Fry's Mercado
Fry's Signature

Gerbes (Missouri)
JayC Food Stores (Indiana)
King Soopers (Colorado, Wyoming) King Soopers Fresh Fare
King Soopers Marketplace

Kroger Food and Drug (Ohio, West Virginia, Virginia, Kentucky, Indiana, Illinois, Michigan, Tennessee, North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, Mississippi, Texas, Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana) Kroger Fresh Fare
Kroger Marketplace
Kroger Signature

Kwik Shop (Iowa, Kansas, Nebraska)
Loaf 'N Jug (Colorado, Montana, Nebraska, North Dakota, Wyoming)
Owen's Market (Indiana)
Pay Less Food Markets (Indiana)
Quality Food Centers (Oregon, Washington) QFC Fresh Fare

Quik Stop (California, Nevada)
Ralphs (California) Ralphs Fresh Fare
Ralphs Marketplace

Scott's Food & Pharmacy (Indiana)
Smith's Express (Utah)
Smith's Food and Drug (Arizona, Idaho, Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, Utah, Wyoming) Smith's Fresh Fare
Smith's Marketplace

Tom Thumb Food Stores (Alabama, Florida, Texas)
Turkey Hill Minit Markets (Pennsylvania, Ohio, Indiana)

Looks like they are just about everywhere except for the NE.


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> Kroger is based out of Cincinnati, but we have them in Columbus. I do pretty much all of my shopping there, but mostly because it's less than a half mile from my office and about 2 from my house! I have to get up to Whole Foods (about 15 mins away) every once in awhile because they don't always have the greatest organic selection for my smoothies. Mostly a good grocery store otherwise. I love Wegmans, my mom grew up in Buffalo and I've spent a lot of time there.
> 
> *Ruby* I'm so glad it was a hit at your house too!! Chicken and corn bread sound like fantastic additions!


Oops I knew it was somewhere in Ohio!! I used to go to Whole Foods everytime I was in Comumbus but alas no more.... I'd spend a bundle in there so I guess it's a good thing. Wegmans is great so I can't complain. And they're great community partners too, very philanthropic & well respected in the business world. Buffalo is a cold place to grow up!! I got stuck in a blizzard there once, not fun

Wow, *Jane*, that's an extensive list-looks like the NE is definitely out of the loop here.


----------



## Jane917

Ruby296 said:


> Wow, *Jane*, that's an extensive list-looks like the NE is definitely out of the loop here.


The lack of Kroger controlled stores in the NE might be due to union labor laws. Just a guess.


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> The lack of Kroger controlled stores in the NE might be due to union labor laws. Just a guess.


That sounds entirely possible to me!


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> Our rice and bean dish was really good. I didn't level off the rice cup and it was a little dry but still favorable. My husband added salsa and I topped mine with cheese. We both topped ours with thin tortilla chips. I had a bag of the seasoned ones from Chic-fil-A and Hubs used plain thin ones. A big thank you to *Jen and SN* for bringing it to my house. It's so easy and good.


My rice and bean dish is in the rice cooker. I did not use the cup that that came with the rice cooker, but used a regular measuring cup. They aren't the same measurement, so I hope it does not throw it off. I also hope I am not going to over flow the rice cooker! As a backup, I have apple turnovers in the oven. We will not go hungry.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I used the cup that came with mine and it was delicious but the apple turnovers sound so good, I'd sorta be hoping for a half failure.


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> My rice and bean dish is in the rice cooker. I did not use the cup that that came with the rice cooker, but used a regular measuring cup. They aren't the same measurement, so I hope it does not throw it off. I also hope I am not going to over flow the rice cooker! As a backup, I have apple turnovers in the oven. We will not go hungry.


I used the cup that came w/mine (small 4 cup Cuisinart) but I added another 3/4 cup of rice and luckily no overflow. Apple turnovers? Yum!! Enjoy


----------



## Jane917

The verdict on the rice/beans......meh....was good, but did not thrill us. I added hot sauce to mine. We both thought it could do with more salt, lots of cheese, sour cream. Oh well....DH has plenty left to eat next week when I am out of town.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Okay, I've tiptoed in during the wee hours of the morning to show off my 2 new pairs of shoes!

First the ones I stole from here. I'm so sorry, but I just fell in love with them!

The second ones I felt would give me a bit more versatility than the first ones. After my latest bit wearing a boot for THREE full months, I'm following the direction of my doctor to get well made, hard-soled shoes. Enter, Dankso!

While I'm at it, I thought I'd show off my new ruby & diamond necklace I got for Christmas: 








and the matching earrings:








Next my vast collection of booty I received for having a $1000 Pampered Chef show:
















My darling youngest sons, which whom I spent Christmas in Florida:








and last but not least, my two oldest sons with whom I brought in the New Year in California. This is our 4 generation picture including my two oldest sons, my mom, me and my grandson.








and last but not least, my new FB profile picture, just because I love it!









I've also decided my YSL Teint Radiance is a keeper. Even my mom noticed the difference it made! She's on the lookout for her shade now. [/hr]


----------



## Ruby296

*H2M*, what lovely family photos!! Thank you so much for sharing. Your grandson is adorable & you look like you're glowing. The YSL looks fantastic on you!! I love your ruby necklace & earrings, they're simply beautiful. And your Dansko shoes look great. I'm jealous that I cannot wear them! Enjoy all your new kitchen goodies too!


----------



## Someone Nameless

H2M, thank you for sharing the pictures.  I can't believe you are old enough to be the mother to all of those young men!  What a beautiful family you have.  Your grandson is adorable.

Nice haul on the shoes, jewelry and Pamper Chef too!!!


----------



## Jen

Thanks for sharing your pictures *Hippie*, what a beautiful family!!! I'm with *SN*, I cannot believe you're old enough to have had all those kids! Amazing. I showed a coworker and she thought your son was your husband!! You look really fantastic, I'd say that foundation agrees with you. What a completely adorable grandson!! Cool shoes & great Pampered Chef collection too!

*Neo*, I totally forgot to comment - but yay on your Ellis Faas foundation!!! I really hope it doesn't mess up your skin again. I'm still loving my MUFE HD, if I ever have the opportunity I'll check it out though, probably when (IF) I ever make it back to NYC! That possible April trip was just denied this weekend , but we're hoping to come for a whole week in the summer instead!! The summer is a better time to shop in NYC than early April anyway! Just trying to make myself feel better, I really wanted to go.

*Skyblue*, I washed my Soma 'jeggings' yesterday and wore them today - they washed beautifully, and no shrinkage at all. They are nice and thick and ridiculously comfortable!! I'm pretty curvy (read small waist big rear end ) so I have trouble with pants a lot of times - but they fit perfectly! I highly recommend if you're still looking!


----------



## hudsonam

*H2M*, Im so glad you got the Marcelles! I love mine, although they are slightly reminiscent of clown shoes at times.  Beautiful pictures! Thank you for sharing!

Ive been avoiding this post because Ive had no money, but my shop has reopened so let the shopping begin! I just ordered myself a new camera. The *Nikon Coolpix P500*. I have a DSLR with no plans to ever spend the money on multiple lenses, so I had to get something with a better zoom. I cant wait to try it out at soccer games and school concerts. I decided while sitting behind a mom with another super zoom camera at my sons holiday concert and watching her zoom right in on her sons face while my DSLR sat on the floor in its case and I used my little compact camera. Ive listed my DSLR for sale, but I really dont mind keeping both. Hubby is nagging me to sell it though. 

Now I need a new camera bag!

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!!


----------



## Andra

I kind of skimmed the entries on the Ro-tel, but you can find it at Amazon too


----------



## Jen

Of course you can! You can find anything on Amazon!

So, maybe I shouldn't have made so many changes at once because I don't know what is doing what, but my skin is getting better and better every day. I got several packets of the Dr. Denese Hydroshield face serum with my order, and I am seriously in love with this stuff. It feels like liquid silk going on, and I've used it the last 3 nights - the dry flakes are almost gone. And the rest of my face is so happy. Between the Dr. Gross Vitamin D serum, Dr. Denese serum and day cream, and Miracle Skin primer I think it's love! I'm still alternating my oils at night under the serum. So, I had to go looking for more of this serum, I'm running out of the samples. 2 oz. of this stuff is $125. Right now, QVC has a special deal - I read it several times because it doesn't make sense. I watched the video, apparently they had this back in September and supposedly sold out in one day. It's 2 oz. of the face serum, a super size night cream, and a full size contouring serum - whatever that is - for $96.25. Total. The face serum itself is usually $125. So, what's the catch? I haven't been able to find one. Plus 112 reviews, 103 of which are 5 stars - so I bought it! Hopefully I continue to love it, at that price I couldn't pass. If it changes in the next 30 days I'm only out shipping I suppose. I love the day cream, hopefully I like the night cream too, but it's pretty much free so whatever! Here is the link if anyone else is interested -

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A84074.desc.Dr-Denese-Supersize-Hydrate-Firm-Correct-AntiAging-Kit

Thanks again to whoever it was that brought in Dr. Denese to the thread, I love it!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I hate to say it but my Comphy sheets have gotten pills in one spot down at the foot of the bed on the top sheet. It's actually the side that is turned up and not touching me. I have no idea why. I sent an email but have not gotten any response.

Meanwhile, I've been reading and I've heard that the Zendals sheets (used by the Ritz Carlton spas) are even better than the Comphy sheets. Who wants to try them and see?

http://www.zendals.com/


----------



## Someone Nameless

And did we ever talk about Spalena Sheets? I keep reading about them too.

http://www.spasheets.com/category-s/1819.htm


----------



## gajitldy

Jen - there is no catch with the Dr. Denese trio.  I bought this when it was the TSV.  As with many items on QVC, there is a price advantage when there is a "set" of something.  I had already been using the Hydroshield for over a year so this special was a no brainer for me.  I use about 2 to 3 drops in the a.m.  In the evening I use much more just because it feels so good.  

Smashbox also has some great deals when they are on the air.  Love me some QVC!  Been shopping there since 1987.


----------



## skyblue

Okay, you gals are far too prolific! How can I keep up?  

Thanks, *Jen*, for the review of the leggings post wash! I need small/tall which are often elusive. If they shrink in the length I am doomed.

The Rice with Rotel, beans and corn was a big hit at my house! I like having those recipes in my repertoire for busy days! Thanks, *Jen* and *SN*!

*H2M*, I loved seeing all your photos! Super cute family and the ruby necklace is beautiful!

*Hudsonam*, hubby purchased an SLR for me for Christmas. I chose a _Lowepro_ _slingback_ bag. It's a cross body bag and can double as a purse so I can eliminate another bag on trips. *Paula* has one, too.

I cheaped out on sheets. I purchased the TSV sheets from QVC. They seemed very soft and good quality for the money, but they sent me the wrong color so I have to wait for replacements. I worry that the Comphy sheets will be too hot for summer.


----------



## cmg.sweet

During my travel last month my big splurge was bamboo sheets and towels from Cariloha.  They are yummy soft and the sheets still have a sateen feel despite the softness so the hubs is happy.  I bought them without him and was afraid he'd hate them.  Don't know how they will wear yet, but so far very happy.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Thanks for all your kind words! I did have a wonderful holiday, and got to see all four of my boys, my moma and my grandson. What more could one ask for? 

I have the Comphy and the Spalena sheets. I was so relieved to get home to my Comphy sheets! It's like settling into a cloud. Luckily I've had no problems at all with mine, knock on wood. I like the Spalena, but not as well as the Comphy. They feel heavier and more like satin sheets (of which I am not a fan). They are great for back-ups when I need to wash the Comphy, but if they ever go on sale, I'll snap up another set of the Comphy sheets in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jen

UGH!!!!! I had the longest reply written earlier, hit post and some screwed up thing happened and I had errors up until now. I hate that!!!!!!

So anyway, it was me that got the Spalena sheets too - they subbed them when I couldn't get the Comphy. I do like them more every day. At first they felt heavy compared to the Pure Beech sateen, but I've gotten used to it. They're sooooo soft and silky (without being anything like satin sheets that I hate - that's odd that you think that *Hippie*, I don't see that at all!) and have really held up nice with weekly washings. I don't love that I can't use dryer sheets, but unlike the Comphy I can use liquid fabric softener so that seems to be working ok to keep static at bay. I also use dryer balls, and when they come out of the dryer I 'beat' them with a metal hanger - I can't remember where I read that but it really helps with static!! Anyway, I wasn't sure at first but now I really like them. I'm still not happy about the whole situation and wish I could have gotten the Comphy like I wanted. I just did a quick search out of curiosity, it looks like Innkeepers secrets HAS the king Comphy in chocolate! What the heck? Roval told me they were never going to get them! THAT is frustrating. Now of course I want those too but that's just ridiculous.

I'm for sure on smackdown for a bit, I got a little credit card happy yesterday. I ordered the Dr. Denese trio, a beauty.com order with the Miracle skin primer, spontaneously ordered the Mac paint pot in Painterly and the Mac 217 brush (I blame *Neo* for the brush ), an Amazon order with a bunch of random stuff (a case for my Apple Bluetooth keyboard, a couple of books I've wanted, some rose water and an atomizer to keep in my purse and spray my face throughout the day, etc) and have decided that I'm going to do the wood blinds for my house. No more shopping!!!!! We all know how that usually turns out&#8230;&#8230;. I just need to stay away from here!

*Cobbie*, oh believe me - I have more bad days than good, especially in the last few months. This past week it's just been getting better and better, so I'm sticking with what I'm doing! Have you continued to use the Vitamin D serum? I think that's part of what my skin is so happy about!

*Gajitldy*, that's right, it was you who brought Dr. Denese into the discussion, thanks!! I'm glad you got that same trio too and can vouch for it. I'm so excited to get more of the serum, I used a few drops this morning and really love how smooth it makes my skin - I'm so not used to that!! My makeup went on even better with that added to the mix. My skin care regimen is getting ridiculously complicated but if it works I won't complain one bit!!! I like QVC, except for their shipping fees. And how long it takes to get something! I feel like if I'm paying $7 to ship a little skin care kit I should get it really fast. I think I'm just incredibly spoiled by Prime and it's ruined me on everything else! But, then again - just like the last one I got the price of this kit is insane so I really shouldn't complain at all!


----------



## Jen

OH NO!!!!    But I so love my Lubriderm and Nuxe oil...but, but, BUT! Philosophy Hope BODY LOTION?!


----------



## skyblue

The Kindleboards were down for a bit earlier, *Jen*. I wonder if that caused your posting error. It was then I realized I only have SN's e-mail address. It felt like I just lost my contact list! 

*Philosophy* makes some wonderful handcreams, so I imagine their body creams would be divine.

I used a sample of *Korres* facial primer, but I don't think it compares to *Hourglass* primer.


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> What was that about smackdown?


NO!!! Especially not after the Nuxe, I'll wait for reviews. Plus, $22 (plus shipping) for 7.8 oz?! What is that?! That would last me a week or two, tops. That's ridiculous - but I'm sure it's amazing! I really liked Hope in a Jar, it just wasn't enough for my skin.

*Skyblue*, I figured it was site wide, I got that error a couple times. You're right, it does feel so weird to be disconnected for a little while!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Did anyone see the Today Show this morning? They were talking about drugstore brand substitutes that are comparable to expensive products. Interesting!

At the very end they were comparing a foundation to the Chantecaille foundation. Can anyone figure out what she is saying and what it is? They ended the segment quickly because they ran out of time.

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/a-bevy-of-beauty-aids-priced-high-and-low/633ll9t


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, I did watch that segment, but I didn't pay too much attention to that dupe since I don't wear foundation.


----------



## Neo

*SN*, the Chantecaille equivalent is the Clean Finish foundation by Rimmel London - i just checked, and it's the same bottle, so I must have heard correctly 

Way to go *Jen* - I can hardly keep up with everything, lol! Blame me all you want for the the Mac 217, I know you will thank me in the end . And I totally understand the temptation on the sheets!!! Truth be told, I would go for it if I were you, you have wanted them for sooo long... I've also had a moment of temptation for the Philosophy Hope Body, but thanks goodness QVC S&H just killed any thought of actually getting it . And I'm so glad that you have found what works for your skin, and you did well to jump on that incredible QVC deal!!! Did you get 2 sets? You know, to set off those awful S&H charges . Thank you so much for keeping your fingers crossed for my Ellis Faas foundation to work out this time. I so hope it will be ok, I don't think I can ever find anything just that good and natural looking, it's just so amazing. Oh well, we shall see... Oh, that's too bad that your NY visit plans have been postponed . But I'm with you that NYC is just awesome in the summer (if you like the heat, which I do!). It's much emptier, which is nice, and I just love all the outside life, the restaurants and cafes and all . I can't wait for you to be back!!!!!!! Oh the things we'll have to try and buy    

*H2M*, I can only repeat what everyone has already said: you and your family are simply gorgeous, and you look positively radiant!!!!! And what nice goodies !!! The jewelry is beautiful, and love all the kitchen stuff !

*Cobbie*, I'm so glad you are still in love with the AP cream and serum!!!! Aren't they lovely? I have to say that the AP creme is the only face cream I even own, hem... It's pricey, but it has totally taken the guesswork out of what to use when . And I saw that your first KA use was pumpkin bread, and I thought that was so funny! What can I say, I'm following in your footsteps 

*Cmg*, nice to "see" you !

I'm so excited, my KA shipped today - it should be here next week. I have also a King Arthur's general baking cookbook on its way to me, as well as a couple of baking pans 

For the rest, I'm now on smackdown - want it or not! My bank called me earlier to say that they had a suspicion of fraud on my CC and canceled it immediately. The guy thought I was nuts when the only worry I had was to make sure that the payment for my KA had indeed gone through ! Then the baking book... Oh well, it's really annoying, but on the other hand, I'm glad they caught it on time before any harm was done, and timing wise, it's not too bad, as I really need to back off shopping . But that also means no Vitamin D oil either, for now at least - I'm still on the fence on this one, so I guess it will give me some more time to think about it


----------



## Ruby296

My Ekobrew arrived this afternoon so I went out & bought a bag of coffee so I could try it right away. It works great & the coffee was delicious. Only took a couple seconds extra to fill too. Overall an excellent purchase. Thank you, *SN*!!

*Neo*, yay for shipping notice on your KA!! Hope it arrives quickly  So was that segment saying that the Rimmel foundation is the same as the Chantecaille you have? I've been trying to find that Dior Rosy Glow blush but it hasn't made it's appearance anywhere on line yet. Not that I need it but the pink matte ness of it is just calling my name. And I just have to ask here, has anyone else seen Betheny Frankel's (Real Housewives of NYC) cosmetics & skin care line?? I had to go to Walmart today & walked by an end cap w/a display of her products. First Margaritas & now cosmetics?? What next....


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, I know - I'm out of control!!! I think I'll love the Mac brush, especially after reading all the reviews, I have lots of eyeshadow brushes but none that really look like they'll work well with the cream shadow. It's my first cream, I really want to try it because of how dry my eyelids have been, hopefully it will look a little better than the powder ones do right now. The dry flaky areas are getting better with the Dr. Denese eye serum day by day, but not quite gone yet. YAY for your KA shipping, that's so fun! I can't wait to hear all about your pumpkin bread and other cooking adventures. I really wish I had a little more of chef in me, I just really don't like cooking!! When it comes time to eat I always feel like I don't have the time to deal with the cooking part. I think if I had a lot more spare time I could really get into it though. No, I didn't get two of the Dr. Denese kits....but maybe I should have ! I have a feeling though that 2 oz of this serum is going to last a pretty long time though - at the price it usually costs I certainly hope so anyway. I'm really excited to (hopefully, if they let us use their condo later) have a whole week in NYC during the summer!! I much prefer the heat to the rainy cold it likely would have been in April, and then we would have only been there for a few days. I'll have to start saving for it now  !!!! That's exactly what I was thinking too, I want to sit on all of the cute patios I saw everywhere!! And will you guys please STOP talking about this AP cream !!! I am seriously tempted to go ahead and get the Comphy sheets though, especially after what *Hippie* said about the comparison to the Spalena. I still find it weird that Roval lady told me it was the exact same material  - but she also told me they weren't ever going to be replenished with the Comphy. I will certainly never order from that company again though, that may have been one of the worst customer service experiences I've ever had. I am technically on smackdown, but I did just get a raise....    - and they've been completely impossible to find!!! I'll have to think about it.....

*Ruby*, I don't even know who that is as I watch zero reality television (except for Project Runway), but that doesn't surprise me. Celebrities always dip into clothing and makeup lines - I'm not sure why! I guess because they're famous they assume their fans will buy their products - apparently it works! What always kills me is all the celebrities that have perfumes - why would I ever buy a perfume because some celebrity put their name on it?! So strange to me. I'm glad your Ekobrew worked out for you!!


----------



## hudsonam

*skyblue*, thanks for the bag rec! I will definitely check that out.

I just got a sample in the mail from Clinique for their new Moisture Surge Intense cream and I used it this morning and I LOVE it! I have very dry/combo skin, and I usually have to put my day lotion on twice to feel moisturized, but this one went on so nicely and felt really good and I only needed a little bit. http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P302901&categoryId=C16353

I was going to buy more Clinique Dramatically Different because that was a bit better than my usual Neutrogena face lotion, but now I think I might buy this one when my sample runs out.


----------



## skyblue

*Hudsonam*, here's the camera bag I purchased:

http://products.lowepro.com/product/Passport-Sling,2190,4.htm

I got mine at Amazon. . Edited to add: It was $58.00 on Amazon which is a much better price than the Lowepro site.


----------



## Jen

I almost got that Clinique cream *hundsonam*, then I ended up going with the Dr. Denese - but I'm really glad to hear you really like it! I'd love to try a sample, I'll swing by the Clinique counter the next time I'm at the mall and see if they'll give me one. I'm so baffled at this dry skin spell I've been having, it's the first time I've ever had to deal with it. Usually I'm battling oil issues, it's so weird!!

I have to second my recommendation for this throw (sorry *Neo* ), I consider myself the expert of all things super soft, especially throws, and let me tell you - this thing takes the crown above any and all throw or blanket I've ever seen or touched. I think they sell out every year, so if you're even considering it go for it ! Every night I crawl under it and let out an ahhhhhhh - it's that good!! I use it fur side down, but the other side is pretty soft too.

http://www.softsurroundings.com/P/Paris_Faux_Fur_Throw/

My best friend got this from her husband for Christmas, she said it's incredible and she feels like a princess every time she wears it. If it wasn't out of stock in the medium grey I'd be seriously tempted! Though the berry and teal are pretty too. I'm almost as much of a robe person as a throw person!

http://www.softsurroundings.com/P/Silk_Velvet_Robe_I/

I need to throw away this catalog as soon as I get it


----------



## Addie

Neo said:


> [But I have to say that I somehow feel *Addie* is also responsible for this one, somehow - I would never have gone for this if I hadn't watched Lisa Eldridge's YouTube tutorial using it, and I wouldn't have watched it if Addie hadn't talked about her, so there!  .





Cobbie said:


> *Neo*, I _know_ *Addie* gets some credit in suggesting the *Benefit* shadow and here's the proof --


 Only here could I be blamed for someone purchasing a product I've never tried.  Although, now I think I want Benefit's cream eyeshadow in RSVP, so I may mosey on down to Sephora and get it. How is it that you ladies have enabled me to buy something I enabled you both to buy?  

*Cobbie*, glad you're liking the Guerlain foundation!
Yay for using your rice cooker and loving it!
That range is so cool looking! I've never seen one like that before.
And that's exactly how I apply my highlighter as well.

*Neo*, I hope the Ellis Faas foundation works well with your skin this time!
Sorry to hear you had to deal with the broken kitchen sink pipe. Ugh. That's such a pain to have to deal with.
But YAY for ordering your candy apple red KA mixer! I adore the red color, and if I were to get one, that would be the one I'd buy.
Can I just say I'm so relieved I'm not to blame for you or Cobbie buying the KA mixer? 
Oh, and did you hear that Urban Decay has made their Perversion eyeliner permanent? I'm so happy.  It's my favorite black pencil eyeliner. I was saving it , but now I'm going to use the heck out of it!

*Jen*, that sounds like a wonderful way to use your bonus! I recently visited a friend who had installed wood blinds, and they really transformed her home. I love the look.
Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the Remington iLight hair removal system.
I love those sweaters you bought! They look so cozy and super cute.
Thanks for letting me know that New York & Company doesn't have any leggings. It wouldn't surprise me if they never brought them here since the weather has been so warm.
I'm glad that all of your new skincare goodies are working out for you! Did you get the email from Sephora about a sample size of the Dr Dennis Gross Vit D serum? It's supposed to be for a 3-week supply. VITAMIND at checkout. I can't decide if I should use my 10% discount or get the sample. 
That's a great deal on the serum!

*Paula*, Happy Belated Birthday!

*Ruby*, sending my good thoughts to you as well toward your house selling!
I really like the It Cosmetics Bye Bye Undereye Concealer. It's sooo pigmented. Most under eye concealers oxidize on me, but this one doesn't. The only problem--like you noted--is the color selection is not great. Oh, and it is drying, but I apply a generous amount of BB's Extra Eye Repair Cream, and it's fine. I wouldn't call it greasy; I would call it shiny or light-reflective. I take the tiniest bit of loose powder on a fluffy, clean eyeshadow brush and dust it on top. Sometimes I'll even add a bit more concealer to the corner of my eye (which is the darkest part) because the light-reflectiveness of it helps.

*H2M*, your necklace and matching earrings are beautiful! And thank you for sharing your photos! You and your family are so beautiful.

*Hudsonam*, that Clinique lotion sounds really interesting. I'll have to pick up a sample next time I'm at Sephora. Thanks for the review!

I think I may try that Rotel rice recipe (just without the rice cooker). It sounds delicious! I've never used Rotel either, so I'll have to make a trip to the grocery store soon. I'll definitely get the spicy one. 

I did want to mention that I received all my oils. Yay! I received the Argan oil first and then the next day I got the Camellia oil, and I've been using the Camellia oil ever since. I'm really enjoying it. It may be my favorite oil ever. I've read there are some great long-term benefits (though one of the major ones doesn't apply to me), so we'll have to see. I'm using three drops day and night on my face and two drops on my neck.
The Argan oil is good, but I haven't used it much since trying the Camellia oil. I got a few little bumps when I used the Argan oil (they went away on their own), but I'm not sure if the Argan oil did that or what. So it's making me hesitate to go back to it. If I decide not to use it on my face, I can always use it for my neck.
The great thing about both oils? I can barely detect a smell. _Barely_.
Regarding the Nuxe oil, I love how quickly it dries and how it makes my legs look, and I like the smell, but I wish it wasn't as strong. Maybe I can mix it with another oil to dilute the smell a bit? Oh, and I despise the spray bottle. It's bulky and awkward for me to hold. With my first use I managed to spray the floor--as predicted. So now I'm spraying into my hand first before rubbing it on my legs.

Oh, and I finally bought the Cuisinart electric kettle! Is that the one everyone has? I couldn't remember if it was that or the Zojirushi. My Zarafina is still working, but the inner chamber is chipping in places, so I'm afraid it may not last much longer. I ordered a large Finum filter basket as well. If TG has that insane cast iron pot sale again, I may pick up one of those, but for now I'll be happy with my little filter.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, you're not missing much as far as those housewife reality tv shows go! It's mindless for sure....Congrats on your raise...go for the sheets 

*Addie*, I saw some recent reviews on the UD Perversion pencil. I don't use it but glad its now permanent & you can feel free to use it w/out worry it'll be gone! Thanks for your thoughts on the Bye Bye concealer. I was going to order the kit in Medium but it's sold out  Maybe Q will bring in more as its supposed to be a TSV on Friday the 13th. I don't get this whole "pre-sale" thing....Thanks too for the good wishes on the house. Did a ton of cleaning/organizing and throwing stuff out over the last few days. Feels so good to unload! Haven't gotten a call back from the realtor yet so not sure what's going on.


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> I almost got that Clinique cream *hundsonam*, then I ended up going with the Dr. Denese - but I'm really glad to hear you really like it! I'd love to try a sample, I'll swing by the Clinique counter the next time I'm at the mall and see if they'll give me one. I'm so baffled at this dry skin spell I've been having, it's the first time I've ever had to deal with it. Usually I'm battling oil issues, it's so weird!!
> 
> I have to second my recommendation for this throw (sorry *Neo* ), I consider myself the expert of all things super soft, especially throws, and let me tell you - this thing takes the crown above any and all throw or blanket I've ever seen or touched. I think they sell out every year, so if you're even considering it go for it ! Every night I crawl under it and let out an ahhhhhhh - it's that good!! I use it fur side down, but the other side is pretty soft too.
> 
> http://www.softsurroundings.com/P/Paris_Faux_Fur_Throw/
> 
> My best friend got this from her husband for Christmas, she said it's incredible and she feels like a princess every time she wears it. If it wasn't out of stock in the medium grey I'd be seriously tempted! Though the berry and teal are pretty too. I'm almost as much of a robe person as a throw person!
> 
> http://www.softsurroundings.com/P/Silk_Velvet_Robe_I/
> 
> I need to throw away this catalog as soon as I get it


Jen--Please tell me you have something on your bed from this company!! I have just spent the last hour looking at covers, comforters and accessories. Oh my. I think you just cost me several paychecks! The throw you have says dry clean only. Have you cleaned it yet? That concerns me. Which color do you have?


----------



## hudsonam

*skyblue*, I love that one! I think it might still be big... the camera is much smaller than I expected. I definitely want to have a larger bag for times I want to carry more stuff, and a bag that holds just the camera, but I might want to get something more purse-like for the larger bag, like one of these - http://blog.veralana.com/2010/01/05/need-a-cute-camera-bag/ I just have to save my money. 

*Jen*, that robe looks AMAZING!


----------



## cmg.sweet

hudsonam, I have one of these that I put my dSLR into and then put it into whatever purse I'm carrying that day. I know your new camera isn't quite as big as a dSLR, but this might be an idea.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/67930975/camera-wrap-for-your-dslr-camera


----------



## Jen

Ooooh *Addie* - tough one. Though the 10% discount is so rare, use it if you buy a bunch of stuff! I have to say I really like the Vitamin D serum though, so it's tough. I guess look at the total that you would save at the end and decide from there. It's so dumb that you can only use one code! I keep forgetting you live in Texas, though I don't know if that would exclude you guys from getting something like leggings in your local store. I'll let you know when/if I see them there again and you can check it out! 
I'm so glad to hear you say the wood blinds transformed your friend's house - it's tough to spend so much on something not knowing, but I think it will too. I'll take a picture once they're installed!! 
I'm SO glad you love the Cameilla oil too! You got it at Russell Organics too, right? 
I also love the Nuxe, but boy I think this bottle will go fast. I don't love the spray either, but I've gotten used to it. I also spray it into my hands first. I don't even hold it, I just hold my hand up next to the sprayer and push down with my other hand. I've dropped the bottle a few times, so just stopped picking it up. Do you know of any other good (hopefully cheaper) body oils? I've been on the lookout but haven't seen much yet. I saw this one on Amazon and may give it a shot - it's organic, pretty cheap, and has really good reviews.



I'm SOOOOOO in love with both the Mac paint pot and 217 brush!! I used them both this morning, wow. It's not at all what I expected cream shadow to be like, but I'm an instant convert. Now I need to find a matte brown one too. You guys like Benefit then? Since Sephora doesn't have Mac I'll probably check that out. I really dislike sparkles and shimmer in eyeshadow though, and from what I've seen from swatches most cream shadows seem to be very shimmery. I will be looking around now!!

And speaking of leggings, of COURSE now Soma has reduced the prices of the sale items even further!!!! By 30%. That's irritating, but I didn't want to take the chance my size would run out, so oh well. If anyone has been slightly interested go check them out!

Thanks *Ruby*!! I think you're right - I just can't stop thinking about the Comphy sheets. It's not like they're that expensive - and hey, you spend a lot of your life in bed, right ? Congrats on the cleaning out of things, it does feel so good!! I'm pretty much always cleaning something out, I love the feeling of being organized! We'll keep our fingers crossed for you on the house!!!

*Paula*, I actually have a duvet cover from Soft Surroundings, I totally forgot about that!!! I got it a few years ago. Sorry I pointed you over there, but I totally understand - it's such great stuff!! It's so worth the cost from my experience though. I did dry clean my throw when I first got it, no problems at all. I have a little dry cleaner right by my office that I love, so it's convenient and pretty cheap. I have the chocolate. I still stand by that it's the best throw on the planet!! I look forward to being able to crawl under it at night! It may even almost make me sad when winter goes away&#8230;..almost


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks *CMG*! I just favorited it.  I do have a DSLR too, so that would be very handy. I've thought about just getting a wrap for my new camera, but I could go for a new purse anyway. ;-)

PS - regarding the *Clinique* cream I mentioned, my face seemed to break out from it yesterday, but I've been having issues with my skin lately so I don't know if it's from that or something else. I used it again today because it really is an awesome moisturizer. I hope this skin thing is a fluke. I have stomach issues and I think right now I have a yeast imbalance (going for an endoscopy soon, but I had it several months back, plus an ulcer, but I digress) and that's what's causing my skin to break out in hive-like bumps.  Stay tuned...


----------



## Jen

*cmg* - I LOVE that camera wrap bag!!! I totally need something just like that for mine.


----------



## skyblue

*cmg*, that is a great camera sleeve!! I think that would be perfect for tote bags. I considered a backpack camera bag, but it's just not practical if I'm carrying a handbag. I like the sling bag because it has extra room for the extra lenses, pockets for extra memory cards and batteries plus everything else I would need to carry when we travel. I could eliminate a separate purse and still be hands free. Thanks for the link!


----------



## skyblue

Great purchase, *Cobbie*! Those hats are adorable, *Hudsonam*!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I have the amazon basics camera backpack that I store it in or tote if I want all of my bits and pieces with me, otherwise I just put the body and primary lens in that cube and put it into my S&S (still carrying it every day).


----------



## Jen

Those hats are ADORABLE!!! When (IF ) I ever have any little ones I will have to remember that *hudsonam*! I have a friend that makes stuff like that for her kids, I just wish I had more of that in me! I can sew, I'm just not very creative.


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, I just checked, and it seems like the Medium is available. Oh, wait. Now it's more expensive at $61? 
I seriously considered it myself at the lower price point because the large brush cost about as much as the whole set. But I don't need the rest of the items, so I suppose if I really wanted the brush, I could just go to their site and order it.
Yeah, I don't understand QVC at all. I've never ordered anything from them (mainly because it makes me sad to pay for shipping and terrible shipping at that!).
I love throwing things away. And that's probably an odd thing to say because I also enjoy buying things.  But it's so nice to just clean and get rid of junk you don't want, need or use.

*Jen*, I've actually considered buying $50 worth of stuff online to get the sample and then buying the rest of my stuff in store to get the discount.  The only problem is that I don't think I actually want to buy that much. Oh, first world problems. 
But I do want to try that Vitamin D serum!
Thank you! Next time I'm at the mall, I may drop by and ask their SA if they're bringing leggings here. We don't get a lot of winter clothes. Finding cute earmuffs is not an easy task! But then again I don't really need them. 
I look forward to seeing your post-wood blinds picture! They are expensive, but they're so beautiful.
Yes, I got mine at Russell Organics. Thanks for mentioning them! I'm very happy with the quality and will re-order when I eventually run out.
I kind of want to save the Nuxe for the summer because no one can see my well-moisturized legs under these clothes! 
I don't, unfortunately. I actually never even considered using oil as a body moisturizer until I came across the Nuxe one. The Alba body oil looks nice, though, and the reviews are good. Is it a dry oil? As you can tell, I have very little knowledge when it comes to body oils. I have a face lotion from Alba, and I like it. The only problem is that it does have a pretty strong floral scent. It seems the body oil has a different scent, though, and as long as you like the scent, then it could be a good one. Let us know if you decide to go for it!
I don't know for sure if Benefit has non-shimmery cream eyeshadows. Mac's Groundwork is brown with a satin finish. I have that one and really like it.
And it seems they also have a brown called Quite Natural that should be matte.
Also, I've bookmarked the site for that throw just in case I ever move to a colder climate. It's so luxurious looking!

*Hudsonam*, oh no! That's been my experience with moisturizing creams as well. I have to be really careful and use moisturizers sparingly or I could break out. I hope it's just a fluke for you as well!
And I'm sending good thoughts your way regarding your stomach problems!

*Cobbie*, those hats are absolutely adorable! I love them!


----------



## hudsonam

*Thanks ladies!* 

And thanks *Addie*! I appreciate it. I inherited my father's bad stomach.

PS - I thought about posting this before but I didn't want to self-promote. And then Cobbie went and placed an order! So if anyone is interested, you can use code FBST15 for 15% off in my etsy shop.


----------



## lea_owens

I've only read the last eight pages of this thread and it's great... someone had beautiful photos two pages back of their family (loved the three generation shot and the 'new favourite shot' of the poster with her grandson).

Obviously, most of the buys are in the U.S., but I'll check some out as buying over the internet makes international shopping fairly painless these days.

For anyone in Australia - the make-up and skin care products sold at Aldi's are excellent value and really worth trying. About one third or less the cost of the same product when sold under its brand name at Myer, David Jones, etc.

Also, www.catchoftheday.com.au has some amazing bargains - a whole new range of ones every day at midday. Some days it might be perfume, make-up and skin care - the big brand products at up to 70% off. Other days you'll get computer related products or linen or cooking items. Every now and then they have some great toy days if you have children or grandchildren.  I try and check in most days and often buy things there, saving a lot on regular prices. Watch the postage, though. I like to buy on days when the postage is capped at $10, no matter how much you buy. My son has bought televisions and all sorts of big items through them.  They also have other sites attached, such as the grocery run, with a big range of non-perishable supermarket items at big savings, as well as the Scoupons for each Australian state for things like restaurant meals, facials, day trips, poster photos, etc. and these are often a genuine 70% off the usual price.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, supposedly you spend 1/3 of your life on bed so that's a fair bit of time! I only wish I got 8 hrs of sleep a night.....that Alba oil looks nice. I'm going to see if I can find it at the grocery store next trip. Ive never tried them but I hear Neutrogena's Rainbath Oil & Sesame oil are supposed to be pretty good. I like dry oils better b/c they dry fast. I am going to check out Russell Organics too, sounds like I need to get some Camellia oil as well.

*Hudsonam*, that purse is really cute! But your *Hats* are even cuter!! Omg, you make these?? They're absolutely adorable  I hope you feel better soon. Stomach issues are no fun. I'm under the weather too. Have been for the past week. Started w/my annual ear infection/blocked Eustachian tube & has progressed to a flare up of Shingles. Had it last spring & it started up again yesterday. I'm exhausted & trying to lay low.

*Addie*, I think I'm going to skip the IT cosmetics unless they get more kits in at that $50 price. I just ordered that Dior Rosy Glow blush from Sephora & had to add another Jack Black lip balm to get my order over the $50 free shipping. I can't wait to see this blush!! Edit to add: Q did get more in for the TSV so I caved & ordered it. I figure I can always return it if I don't like it.


----------



## hudsonam

Thank you *Ruby*!  I hope you are better soon! That sounds terrible! 

Here is a camera bag that I am a little bit obsessed with, but it is very "winter" to me, so I don't know how practical it is for that price. http://www.etsy.com/listing/74352812/small-dslr-camera-bag-black-and-gray


----------



## Jen

I meant to respond on that too *hudsonam*, I'm sorry to hear it broke you out - what a bummer!!! Of course you'll really like something that makes you break out (right *Neo*?! ). I do highly recommend the Dr. Denese products, especially the Hydroshield serum. It's working really well for my recently dry skin!! It's only been about 2 weeks using them, but I haven't broken out yet. My skin is more sensitive to breakouts than most too!

Oh *Addie*, what I wouldn't give to live in a climate where I don't need ear muffs!!! Yes, some are very cute - but I'd much, much rather not need them at all !! Then again, I'm not sure I'd love the hot Texas summers any more than I love Ohio winters!! I guess you give and take wherever you live. 
Geez, I'm pretty sure I could spend $50 at Sephora with my eyes closed  !! I've actually done things like that before!! Probably why I've been a VIB for a very long time !!! I wonder if you went to Sephora to use your coupon if they would just squirt some into one of those containers for you? Every time I go I ask for samples of something or other! Usually they're very nice about it. 
Quite Natural is what I seem to be seeing is the best matte brown, I may be impatient and swing up to the Mac counter that's at the mall 10 minutes from my office and see if they have it after work  
Honestly, I have no real idea what a 'dry' oil even is, so I don't know! I don't see that anywhere. Though, for $9, I can afford to find out! It looks like a brand I feel like I've seen at Target maybe, so I may see if they have it there. Also I saw Neutrgena makes a body oil, I wonder what that's like 
I'm so happy you had a great experience with Russell Organics too and can second the recommendation!

Welcome *Lea*! Catch of the day sounds like our Hautelook! We all love amazing accessory bargains!!

*Ruby*, you're right!! It's been a busy day so I haven't actually ordered yet, but I likely will tonight. I also wish I got 8 hours of sleep, other than the weekends that will never happen for me!!! Oh no, sorry to hear about your being under the weather, that sounds like no fun at all. I know a few people that have had shingles, it sounds just awful!! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> Thank you *Ruby*!  I hope you are better soon! That sounds terrible!
> 
> Here is a camera bag that I am a little bit obsessed with, but it is very "winter" to me, so I don't know how practical it is for that price. http://www.etsy.com/listing/74352812/small-dslr-camera-bag-black-and-gray


Thanks, Hudsonam. I hope you feel better soon too. That's a really cute bag. I see why you call it a "winter" style, but black/grey are such neutral colors I think you can get away w/it yr round. I've gotten so I don't even use my digital camera anymore. I rely solely on my iPhone for all pics & video.

*Jen*, thanks for the get well wishes. I meant to add earlier that I also have the MAC Groundwork PP & it's a very nice matte neutral shade.


----------



## Neo

Super busy, but:

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2156407&productId=xlsImpprod600146&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat110048#pr-header-xlsImpprod600146

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2144800&productId=xlsImpprod600160&navAction=push&navCount=1


----------



## Addie

Welcome, *Lea*! I've heard makeup is incredibly expensive in Australia. I think I read that Maybelline and similar drugstore brands in the states can cost more than double in Australia! So it's great that you're able to find good deals. And please be sure to come here and share your finds and favorites with us!

*Ruby*, I'm so sorry you're feeling so bad! Good thoughts sent your way as well! I had Shingles once, but I was pretty lucky because it was caught super early. So I had no pain or scarring. I hope you were able to catch yours early, too!
I'd probably do the same in your shoes and wait to see if the price drops for It Cosmetics.
I can't wait to hear your thoughts on the Dior Rosy Glow blush! It looks so beautiful, and I'm really interested to know if it actually does change colors on the skin.
I'm actually thinking about getting another of those Jack Black lip balm sets. I'm still not crazy about the mango, but I absolutely adore the Vitamin E one. It smells like vanilla cake to me. I really hope they make it permanent and available to purchase individually.

*Jen*, yes, the heat can be quite brutal here. But I'm a pretty big sissy when it comes to cold weather, so it's probably for the best. Oklahoma's winters nearly killed me when I lived there. 
I so love winter clothes, though! They're so pretty. I have some beautiful coats I can't wear here because I'd look ridiculous. 
Oh, I'm so jealous of your ability to wear ear muffs! But I'm absolutely not jealous of driving in ice and having to shovel and deal with all that snow!
That's a good idea! I'll just buy what I want with my coupon, and while I'm there, I'll get a sample of the serum.
Let us know how you like Quite Natural if you get it!
I know they carry Alba at Sun Harvest (recently bought and turned into Sprouts), but I don't know if you have those there. They may sell them at Whole Foods, too, but I'm not sure.
Well, guess what I found on Sephora? A dry oil. Too bad it's not cheap! But the bottle is pretty.

Oh, and those dry oils *Neo* just linked to are really cheap! And the description of the smell sounds very nice. I'll have to search for those next time I'm at Ulta.
I know! It's really weird for me not to have an insanely long list of items I want to buy. Perhaps I've finally reached my limit?

Speaking of limits &#8230; I totally didn't think I wanted any of the new Dior palettes that are coming out (not the garden ones--I'll never be able to do light green and light purple), but after seeing Lisa Eldridge's most recent tutorial, I may be changing my mind. http://www.lisaeldridge.com/video/21069/navy-blue-smokey-eye/
I can't believe how the model's brown eyes pop with that blue eyeshadow!


----------



## hudsonam

Welcome Lea!

Ruby, does your iphone take good action shots? My phone ( the htc Thunderbolt) has a pretty good camera, but can't handle movement at all.


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, you were very lucky not to have any pain with your shingles. I have a high pain threshold but this certainly makes me sit up and take notice. Is the JB Vitamin E only available in the set? I don't remember seeing it when I tested them last time I was at Sephora. That Fresh dry oil is pricey but I also love the shape of the bottle! If any of you have Rite-Aid nearby they also sell Booth's products. I smelled that Monoi one & it's very floral & quite strong, but the price is nice  I am curious about the scent of the other one now. I will let you know how the blush is after it arrives!

*Hudsonam*, I haven't tried any action shots yet but I'm sure it's nowhere near as good as a full fledged DSL. The camera on the 3GS didn't have a flash so I missed some good shots. That's one reason why I upgraded to the 4s.

Welcome *Lea*!! I'm sorry I missed your post earlier!


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, excellent finds - buy 2 get one free too! At that price those are totally worth checking out. Plus $25 free shipping - I can do that much  ! I definitely like the idea of the dry oils, but I'm planning on trying some regular body oils just to see too.

*Addie*, I have to say my favorite season for clothes is fall. I'm not sure I'd love to be somewhere without a fall! It's by far my favorite season all around, if it wasn't for the winter coming up next ! I do so hate the snow and ice, but I've lived in it my whole life so should really be used to it. Luckily we have a snowblower and hubs takes care of the shoveling  ! And more luckily my office is roughly 3 miles from my house so I don't have to brave it too bad. 
I'm going nowhere near that Sephora oil 
Very pretty palettes, not going anywhere near those either!!

I totally swung into Macy's and picked up Quite Natural! It looks perfect. I talked to her awhile about brushes to use with it too, even with a million brushes I'm not sure I have one that would be right for it, so she talked me into the 242 brush as well. I think it will all be perfect, but I will find out tomorrow! *Ruby* I didn't read that until after I went there about Groundwork, as I was sold on the Quite Natural immediately - but I will for sure look at that one next time!


----------



## hudsonam

You guys are really getting me interested in the Dr. Denese stuff. I'm so hesitant to try new things because I never seem to have any luck. I think the Clinique stuff might be to blame for my sudden breakout. Maybe my skin just needs to adjust to it? :/


----------



## skyblue

*Hudsonam*, sorry about your breakouts and tummy trouble. I had a ton of tummy tests a few years ago to determine what was causing my stomach pains. You know what they found after multiple expensive tests? NOTHING! I completely changed my diet. I eat fruit, veggies, whole grains and very little meat. I also cut out processed foods and my pains are gone! Finally my hubby is coming on board with my diet and he feels better, too! We haven't had any meat yet in 2012. The rice cooker and Vita Mix are my best investment! Feel better soon! 

*Ruby*, do you have shingles now?


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, glad you found another PP!

*Skyblue*, yes unfortunately I do have it now


----------



## skyblue

*Ruby*, I am so sorry to hear that! I imagine the stress in your life doesn't help matters! I hope it passes quickly and you feel better soon!


----------



## skyblue

Anyone else hate the creepy "What is Evil?" ad that runs in the banner ad? . I can't wait for that to go away!


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> *Ruby*, I am so sorry to hear that! I imagine the stress in your life doesn't help matters! I hope it passes quickly and you feel better soon!


Thanks Skyblue, I think my stress is a major factor in getting it again, along w/already weakened immune system from RX for ear issues. I'm going to take it very slow this weekend & hope I can get back on my feet.


----------



## Jen

Well, it's official. I'm in love with Mac paint pots! The 224 brush she talked me into is absolutely perfect for crease application too. Love!!

I also got this yesterday, also LOVE it. It's for my Apple Bluetooth keyboard, and couldn't be more perfect! I highly recommend if you need a case for yours. I thought when I ordered it that it was just soft, because it doesn't say anything about hard sides - but it does have hard sides to protect it.



*skyblue*, I've gotten so good at ignoring ads I haven't seen that one - guess I'm glad I didn't! Good for you on your diet, that's impressive!! I also have stomach issues, but not quite that bad. My husband also has really bad stomach issues, but we're both convinced that the daily green smoothies out of the Vitamix have fixed a lot of that! The rice cooker does make eating dinner a lot easier too - I do eat meat, but probably 75% of the time I eat vegetarian.

*hudsonam*, I also have really fickle skin, and every day I'm loving the Dr. Denese products even more!! My skin is getting so much better every day. These are the two kits I have, both pretty good deals:

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A192945.desc.Dr-Denese-Super-Size-HydroShield-Face-Eye-Duo

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A84074.desc.Dr-Denese-Supersize-Hydrate-Firm-Correct-AntiAging-Kit

The second one is great because the serum alone is usually $125, this kit has that and also comes with a double sized night cream and a full sized contouring serum for $96.25. I hate QVC shipping fees, but it's still a great deal. Plus, if you don't like it you can send it back within 30 days!

I also spontaneously ordered this from beauty.com when I ordered my Miracle Skin primer to get above $50 to get $10 off, and I really like it! I don't know if you just have overall dry skin or patchy dry skin, but I've been using this in the morning under my makeup around my nose where I have the flakes, it makes makeup application so much smoother!


----------



## skyblue

Wow, *Cobbie*, that's great! There are some products I order on a recurring basis that aren't Prime eligible which makes me very sad.

*Jen*, that scarey, evil character's menacing snarl is hard to miss!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> I was going to say - tonight.  I got the Sephora free shipping email (though Nordstrom is still offering that plus free returns) and thought that might be something I would like to try. After reading the reviews about the rose scent I decided my eyes didn't need that.


*Cobbie*, don't let that deter you!!!!! My Chantecaille mascara also has a rose scent, which I kind of thought was weird, but is actually quite nice - plus the scent vanishes in lie 20 seconds, so it's not a big deal . I also worried a bit, as I have super sensitive eyes, but no worries whatsoever, no reaction or anything. I say go for it


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, thank you. We got our first real blast of winter last night so it's a perfect excuse to stay home & do as little as possible this weekend. I did have to make a quick run to the store to pick up an RX so I looked for that *Alba Kukui Nut Oil*. I asked the woman in the health food section if she knew of any dry oils (she didn't), but she told me I could flip the cap open to smell this one. She said they sell a ton of it too. It was only $7.99. I didnt buy it but now I kind of wish I had picked it up. I'm definitely going to get it when I'm out & about again.


----------



## skyblue

Right now I could use a full body oil treatment!  I feel dry from top to toe!  Cold and snow are my skin's mighty foe!


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, I really love the Chantecaille mascara, and thought I would buy it again when it was finished - still going strong on my current one though, which I have now been using since end October . But Guerlain is my mother ship as we know, and now I feel I have to try the Noir G ... Which is why I would really like you to go for it and report back to us on it 

*Ruby*, I am sooo sorry you aren't well and in pain . I hope you get to rest this weekend and get better soon! And please stay warm: I know exactly what you mean with the cold!!!! Seriously, it's freezing!!!!!!!!!! I walked home from work tonight (like every night, and it was just to cold to stand waiting for the bus!), and it's a 30 minutes vigorous walk: by the time I got home, I couldn't feel my thighs, finger tips and toes anymore, not good! I can't believe you went body oil shopping while picking up your Rx, LOL.

*Jen*, congratulations on all the eye stuff - I loved the Mac 224 to apply concealer, actually. But sadly, my 224 quickly started shedding like crazy, and upon researching it, it's a common issue with that particular brush . I hope they have fixed this now, and if you tell me they did, I will definitely purchase it again! Super cute keyboard bag! Have you gotten the Comphy sheets yet?

*Lea*, welcome to the thread!!!! Please stay with us and share all your cool finds with us 

*Hudsonam*, so sorry about your skin breaking out - I know exactly how you feel . I now know without a doubt that while it looks gorgeous, my skin absolutely rejects the Ellis Faas foundation . I have only worn it 2 days (with 2 days in between), and my face is a total mess. I now wonder how it will take me to get it back to normal, but at least I know it will get better, and now I don't need to ever think about that foundation anymore... Your hats are absolutely adorable!!! And thank you so much for the link to all those camera bags - I may actually use mine more if I have a nice and practical bag to carry it and my extra lens (and I still use film, hem...). I am completely in love with those etsy mixed leather and tapestry fabric ones, and already covet a medium size one 

*Addie*, that Fresh oil looks interesting, but it's even more expensive than the Nuxe, LOL. I'm sorry the spray bottle is so inconvenient to use - but that's what I feared, as the small is already borderline for me to hold, and because it's not a spray, I can actually get a better grip. And I hate winter, and the cold in general, as well as anything associated to it . Clothes are bulky, movement restrained, cute purses impossible to wear on top of the big coats, hats mess up your hair and the cold makes it static, etc. I'm a summer kind of gal, and I don't care how hot it gets 

I still have a $10 credit, and a $10 coupon for beauty.com, but don't know what to get. I have to use it by the end of the month. I'm still very tempted by the Vitamin D oil, but worried about it not agreeing with me 

Else, I've also discovered that I have a very enabling bank... I got my CC canceled on Tuesday evening, and had a new one in my wallet on Wednesday morning!!!! Pretty impressed, I have to say - or they know me well . My first purchase on it: a Furminator for Neo... Boy, does that thing take off shedding hair!!!! Neo now looks...sleek !!!

I hope I'm not forgetting anyone - you ladies have been busy during the past couple of days


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie* and *Neo*, I had to wait a few minutes b/c the guy couldn't find my prescription. The health food section was right down the aisle from the pharmacy so I figured "why not".... The wind has been howling & we are headed for single digit temps tonight. As much as I hate the cold I tolerate it better than heat & humidity. I can always add a layer but I can't go naked!! I also know how cold it can be in the city. I hope you can hunker down this weekend too. I'm sorry that the Ellis Faas foundation is a no go. At least you finally figured it out though. You've still got your Chantecaille though


----------



## Neo

*Ruby*, I hear you - but I actually prefer heat and humidity ! My body just seems to tolerate it more and to cope better with it... Another problem, is that I can't control my heater in my apartment, and the colder it is outside, the hotter inside - I've already had over 80 degrees in my bedroom, all windows open, during a blizzard . Hot, dry, artificial heat, just awful! And when it gets too cold, my AC unit stops working, and I get a very clear idea of what hell must be like...

I don't have the Chantecaille foundation anymore. I took it back when I got the Guerlain. I liked the color match of the Chantecaille a tad better (it was a neutral, which I think is what I am), but the Guerlain agrees more with my skin, so that was that! I only have the Guerlain now - well, I technically still have the Ellis Faas, but can't use it, so I should probably toss it. Unless someone here would like to give it a try? It does agree with most people, from the reviews, and is truly the most natural and gorgeous foundation I have ever seen. I would be happy to send it to someone - or to 2 someones: I have it in 102 (my winter color) and 104 (summer color). These are yellow based/toned colors, but not overly yellow. Just let me know


----------



## corkyb

Neo, I would love to try the foundation.  I am a kind of neutral beige usually not too far up the chain from light to dark.


----------



## corkyb

What is the Dior blush that everyone is raving about?


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Oh, sure....make me the guinea pig.
> 
> Done! I'll report back.


Who could do it better, *Cobbie*


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, yikes that's too bad about not bring able to regulate the temps in your apartment better. 80 degrees inside during a blizzard sounds awful  I must have missed your post about exchanging the Chantecaille for the Guerlain, but I'm glad you've got one you like. If you still have it I'd love to try the Ellis Faas in 104 I think? I am pretty sure I'm a bit darker than you are.

*Cobbie*, yup I'm the one who ordered the Dior Rosy Glow blush from Sephora! I got shipping notice so it should be here soon. My new *Hana* is supposed to arrive on Monday as well. Can't wait to get that back!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> LOL....still trying to find those HGs. So far some of my current definites are Vit D oil,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AP cream (*Jen* told us to stop talking about it
> 
> 
> , Guerlain foundation, Chantecaille powder and the Highlighter, Guerlain lipsticks, and Shu HF brow pencil. Like *SN* said, as much as I like the AB peels they might be peeling a little too much so I'm regulating the frequency of usage. Trial and error....
> 
> If you only knew how little interest I once had in changing makeup you'd be shocked at my vanity drawer and my reserve train case contents. Actually, *I'm* shocked!  But I'm having too much fun to stop just yet.


*Cobbie*, I'm having a blast cruising along on this journey with you! Considering the number of posts in this regard I am not alone!


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> LOL....still trying to find those HGs. So far some of my current definites are Vit D oil,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AP cream (*Jen* told us to stop talking about it
> 
> 
> , Guerlain foundation, Chantecaille powder and the Highlighter, Guerlain lipsticks, and Shu HF brow pencil. Like *SN* said, as much as I like the AB peels they might be peeling a little too much so I'm regulating the frequency of usage. Trial and error....
> 
> If you only knew how little interest I once had in changing makeup you'd be shocked at my vanity drawer and my reserve train case contents. Actually, *I'm* shocked!  But I'm having too much fun to stop just yet.


That's an impressive list of HG's *Cobbie*! Maybe you should add the *Dior blush* to go with your extra LY06 brush....


----------



## Neo

Yay *Cobbie*, you go girl!!!! I can't wait for you to get your new Guerlain mascara and be enabled by hear back from you . And that's a nice list of HG products - I have to admit that I'm not too surprised to see the


Spoiler



AP cream


 amongst them . And so the Vitamin D is HG material too, huh? Hmm... 

*Paula*, *Ruby*, please PM me your mailing addresses, and I will be happy to send the Ellis Faas foundations on their way to you on Monday (102 for Paula, 104 for Ruby). I so hope that they are a good color match, and that they will agree with your skins - I have no doubt that you will find the finish beautiful! It's actually a bit weird: when you apply it (and a little goes a really long way, I used to use half a pump for my whole face at the most), it looks a bit weird for a minute or so, and then something happens, and all of a sudden, it's like your skin just absorbs it and is completely transformed into this gorgeous luminous skin that is all yours! I can't wait to hear from you how it works out 

This afternoon, I went to Bloomies, and tried a new foundation: The Yves Saint Laurent PERFECT TOUCH Radiant Brush Foundation. It's the foundation my best friend uses, and she looks, well, radiant, lol! I don't really know why I haven't tried it before? My friend isn't too much into make up and skin stuff (but she does love the Mia I gave her for her birthday last summer ), so we don't talk about these things too much. We talked about it when I first started using foundation last year, but I went to the Chanel counter, tried the VLA, and the rest is history, lol. And while I actually love the Guerlain LdP, wearing the EF this week (even if only briefly!), just made me aware again that the Guerlain is just not that great of a color match (aaah, EF...). I use 12, and it's definitely much better than 02 and I can get away with it, but it's just not perfect. Anyway, I walked out with the YSL foundation, surprise !!!!!! The color match is perfect, and the price is definitely much better than anything I've had lately, lol - and the quantity is more than other foundations, 1.3 fl oz instead of the usual 1 fl oz. The packaging is great and crapy at the same time: I love that it's a plastic tube, that it has a mechanism to completely close it (not just by putting the cap on), that it's light and the form factor is cool for travel too! I think, from all the reviews, that I will hate the brush thinggie - plus, I have zero interest in using a bad brush when I have wonderful ones with my Beast and LY34!!!! I will wait a few days - to see if the foundation actually agrees with my skin, and if it does and I don't have to take it back, I will either try to find a way to rip off the brush (from some reviews it seems possible) or simply cut it off . I have to say that so far, 5 hours after application, I'm pretty impressed: it looks very natural (I'm sure that the color match helps, lol), and my skin looks good, with a nice glow, and actually feels amazingly soft - I did not expect that! So fingers crossed that this is THE one this time!

I then passed by Sephora and picked up another Benefit creme shadow, in Get Figgy. I just tried it on, and it's lovely, and will be a nice change from my usual grey/charcoal/black for everyday. It's also nice when mixed with Strut, and I can see myself playing with those 2 . And I also grabbed a sample of the Vitamin D oil, finally!!! So I will be able to try it over the next few days, and decide whether to get it or not, and come to closure on this one 

And Monday, of course, I'm getting my brand new red Kitchen Aid, yayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Did.....


Hahaha!!!! I tried to see it today, but they didn't have it yet at the Dior counter at Bloomies, and neither did they at Sephora


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, you are my foundation hero!! Crossing fingers that the YSL is "the one"!!! It's such a great feeling when you get that perfect shade match  I'm so excited for your new KA's arrival on Monday! What will you make first?

*Cobbie*, excellent news!! We can compare notes on whether the shade changing technology is real, lol!!


----------



## Jen

Oh NO *Neo*!!!! I was worried about this, I'm so sad to hear that the Ellis Faas did it again. I'm glad though that you have found another new one (and who was it that was making fun of me for my foundation trials  ? he he) - but I know what you mean about color match making all the difference. I love my VLA, and the Perfection Lumiere too - but the MUFE HD is the most perfect color match I've ever had so now I know! I'm always still curious about the Guerlain (and I was curious about the Ellis Faas, but if it messed your skin up it's guaranteed to mess up mine!) and now this Yves Saint Laurent - maybe when I come across either of them I'll see if I can find as perfect of a color match. Fingers crossed that this is the one for you! 
I'm so glad you got a sample of the Vitamin D serum, like *Cobbie* it's become HG for me too. It's strange, when you first put it on you notice nothing, but my skin just loves it. Let us know what your experience is! 
I'm so excited for your KA to arrive Monday!!! 
Oh - and I'm super bummed to hear that about the Mac 224! I obviously didn't read anything before buying it, so we'll see. It's just so perfect for the paint pot crease application, I could see how it would be great for concealer too. 
Oh my, I can't imagine not being able to control the heat!! I'm super sensitive to fake heat too, my eyes are pretty much always red and burning in the winter. I'm always running a humidifier though, that helps. If you haven't done that I highly recommend! 
No Comphy sheets, YET - I've been really busy these last few days, it's just that I haven't had time! I'm also going to place a beauty.com order with some of those new dry oils to try.

*COBBIE* - you are NOT doing a very good job at not talking about this amazing AP cream! Bad girl!   But I'm glad that I was finally one of those people that enabled YOU and you love the Vitamin D serum at least  If I didn't love the Dr. Denese so much I might be a bit more temped on the AP cream, but NO! 
I can't wait to hear your review on the Guerlain mascara, I really want it. I'm with *Neo*, it's inevitable at some point especially if you give it a good review!

Oh my, what are my HG products that I've discovered? The Clarisonic, Tassi, Purity, all of the oils - maracuja, cameilla, Vitamin D - lately my Dr. Denese products, the AP enzyme peel and the Dr. Gross AB peels, My LY brushes, the MUFE HD foundation, the Chanel creme bronzer, Shu eyebrow pencil, lately the mac paint pots...shall I go on   I've never been this insane about products - nor have I ever been so happy with the products I use!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Lea, those were my pictures, so thank you most kindly, and welcome!

I'm still LOVING my YSL Teint Radiance in Opal. It's just such a perfect color match for me, and makes my skin look SO good! I never thought I'd find a HG foundation. It's pricier than I would like, but worth it. 

HG items....
Milani eyeliners, Benefit "They're Real" mascara, LipSense lip color, maracuja oil, Clarisonic, Tassie, Comphy sheets, Tarte Amazonian Clay blush...well, that's all I can think of right now! All of these, except the LipSense, I discovered thanks to all of you! The YSL was just a happy coincidence, but honestly, I'd never have even walked into a Sephora if it weren't for this thread. Enablers! All of you. Oh, and thanks.


----------



## ayuryogini

Maybe it's a good thing I can't understand all the abbreviations; I think it might be saving my money!

The way it is, this thread is already a bit pricey; I have been focusing on my hair lately; it's driving me crazy, it gets so terribly frizzy a couple days after washing it. So I broke down and bought a bunch of Oribe hair products (thanks to Neo's recommendation), which I've only used once, but absolutely love so far. Then I noticed that someone (can't remember who, sorry) recently bought a Hana hair dryer, and I found a $35 coupon off for one and splurged on that, too. I had a Sedu, which is what Neiman Marcus sells, and when I bought it, it had great reviews, but I was never happy with it, so I'm looking forward to the Hana. Maybe my hair frizz will stop, if not, I'm going to try Orofluido next.

What is the YSL foundation that people are liking? (I mean, I know it's Yves Saint Laurent, but do you know the specifics?)
Also what is the Dior blush?

Thanks! 
I haven't been on the boards for awhile, but it's nice to see y'all are keeping the economy strong.


----------



## ellesu

*ayuryogini,* this is indeed a pricey thread but....like you, I can't stop _stopping by_.  

*Cobbie and neo,* (don't look *Jen!*) is the


Spoiler



AP cream you're taking about the Moisture Bound Refreshing Hydra Gel?


 I love the AP Enzyme peels so I'm thinking I'd like the cream. I'm also liking the AB peels - I got the extra strength. I'm only using them maybe three times a week (and haven't been using them that long), but so far so good. But....I haven't found anything that leaves my face feeling as smooth as the AP enzyme peels. That's why I can't get the AP cream out of my mind. 

Forgot to add - my skin is very dry. If my moisturizer is too light, I end up using too much and I shine like the sun.  Is the AP cream a good, strong moisturizer?


----------



## Jen

I'm afraid not *ellesu*, it's this one (you KNOW I can't not look under the spoiler tag !) - and when you see the price you'll see why I told them to stop talking about it!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod71060077&eItemId=prod71060077&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Damore%252Bpacific%2526_requestid%253D5239

I also love the AP Enzyme peel, and have no doubt I'd love this cream too! But I just can't pay that price!!

This is no doubt a pricey thread, it's out of hand but oh so fun  !


----------



## Jen

For sure, the sets both you and *Neo* got made it so much more worth it...... But still  ! I'm not listening to this HG talk


----------



## hudsonam

I'm glad that AP cream is way out of my budget or I'd be in trouble (I can't figure out how to do the black box). I might still have to try the Dr. Denese though. And I want a HG foundation! (whining  ). How do you even know where to start when you go into Sephora or the dept store? Do you all recommend trying Chanel first? YSL? MUFE (is that Makeup Forever?)?

PS - I have to order my Clinique Dramatically Different lotion from Sephora (sadly, I think the new one wreaked havoc on my skin), so* tell me one other item * I *have* to try that will get me up to $50 for free shipping? Or more, but knowing this thread, one item will be more than enough to get me to $50.


----------



## Neo

*Ruby*, thank you: I'm actually looking forward to tomorrow (Monday, now how crazy is that? ) to try my new YSL foundation (I mean, I had it on all of yesterday, but I'd like to see how it is when I apply it myself), and also because I'm getting my new KA!!!!! Yayyyyyy!!!!! I will be making pumpkin bread first - because I love pumpkin bread, but also because I'm familiar with making it, so it will make it easier for me to really see how the KA does 

*Jen*, I know - what a disappointment on the Ellis Faas, but oh we'll, nothing I can do about it, I guess . But I have good hopes on the YSL, based on yesterday . My skin is still not back to normal - seriously, amazing how much damage just 2 days of the wrong product can make  - but thanks to the AB peels it's already much better. I guess that if the YSL wasn't good for me, it wouldn't have gotten better, especially in the state it already was. Same goes for the Vitamin D oil: I'm not sure whether it's doing something good or not yet, but I'm sure it's not doing anything bad, which I guess is already something after 2 applications .
Oh, and I sleep with a humidifier every night, but even though it's meant for a much bigger room, it doesn't seem to be really able to keep up with the artificial dryness ... I don't have one for my living room, as it's a bigger room, so I don't know that it would do much good, and I also don't spend that much time there except for weekends, as I'm at work all day long... Oh well, one more reason to prefer summer 
And you never know about the Mac 224: they may have fixed it by now? I bought mine a year or so ago, so it's been a while, and I know that it didn't have any problem before. It was also one of my favorite brushes, so I really hope that you will tell me that it's not shedding anymore, and I will go get a new one in a heartbeat 
Which makes me think: my LY brushes definitely went MIA . LY CS is great, as they are sending me new ones, but as they just sent them out on Friday, it's going to be yet a while before I get them. And they were out of stock of the LY07, so they put one with a short handle instead. They said they it was just to tie me over, and that they would send a long handled one when they were back in stock, but I wonder if they will really remember by then?? The thing is, the long handle is already not really long, so while I appreciate the gesture, I just don't want to get stuck with the short handle... I guess time will tell 
So, are the Comfy Sheets on their way to you yet? 

*H2M*, you mentioning your new YSL foundation and how happy you are with it, is what pushed me to go try the one my friend likes so much and I got, so thank you 

*Ayuryogini*, nice to see you back here again, and glad you like your new Oribe stuff - isn't it luxuriously wonderful?? The YSL foundation *H2M* is talking about is the Teint Radiance (comes in a glass pump bottle), which can be found at Sephora. The one I got is the Pefect Touch one (comes in a plastic tube with attached brush), which unfortunately can't be found at Sephora . The difference is that the one I got has sheer coverage (buildable to medium, apparently), while *H2M's* offers more coverage. I'm not sure about yours *H2M*, but mine has a dewy finish, but not shiny. Just gives a really nice glow - and I just really prefer a dewy finish, which is something I knew from the Ellis Faas foundation.

Ellesu, I have nothing to add about the


Spoiler



AP


 - *Jen* and *Cobbie* have pretty much said it all 

*Hudsonam*, have you tried another brand of moisturizer? Before


Spoiler



AP


, I used to really like the moisturizing line from Clarins - the blue pots. May be worth exploring? If your moisturizer isn't moisturizing enough, you need something else, better adapted to your skin - putting more on will not really help, unfortunately, or at least I've found that to be true for me: my skin would get oilier, but still be dehydrated. Have you tried any of the oils we have all been indulging in here ? Just adding one to your usual moisturizer could solve the problem 
As for how one finds a HG foundation... trial and error, unfortunately !!! Reading reviews, deciding what you prefer - liquid or mineral, what type of finish - matte or dewy, and then, there is nothing to it, you have to try, as everybody's skin is different, and what works for one, will break the other one out, or be too oily, or too dry, etc. Good luck, and please do keep us informed, as you may help one of us find our HG along the way . But Chanel is a good place to start ...


----------



## Neo

Oh and *Jen*, I completely forgot to ask, but which oils will you be getting from beauty.com?


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks Neo! I have maracuja and argan oil, but I started getting very flakey from the argan. I didn't use the maracuja much because of the smell. The Clinique Dramatically Different is moisturizing enough - I had been using a Neutrogena one before, and now that I am out of the CDD, and that one is not. But the new Clinique even worked as my night cream, but my skin did not like it. Unless it's a coincidence because it's been really fussy lately, but it seemed to get much worse after trying the new cream. And like you, 2 days of it and my skin is still a mess.


----------



## Neo

Have you had a chance to try Camelia oil? I have to say that I'm a fan  . Very hydrating, non oily, absorbs fast and just really calming - it does really good things to me redness too, and my skin just seems...relaxed, if that makes any sense


----------



## ellesu

Jen said:


> I'm afraid not *ellesu*, it's this one (you KNOW I can't not look under the spoiler tag !) - and when you see the price you'll see why I told them to stop talking about it


   Sticker shock!  Well....my face will never know what it might be missing! Sheesh! And I thought the $100 price was bad. 
Seriously though, if I could I would because the AP enzyme peels are that good.



Cobbie said:


> But...but...I got _all_ this plus free gift wrap and free shipping.
> As *Neo* pointed out, it was the same price as the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AP Creme
> 
> 
> alone which made it sooo much more reasonable. *Victoria* said so.


Well now, the free shipping does help - and then there's the gift wrap.  But....unless I accidently order in my sleep or after a couple glasses of wine, I'll never know how good it is.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, in the 11th hour, I just came off of SMACKDOWN and clicked the Today's Special Value - Vitamix.  I had ordered one once before but then cancelled it and got the KitchenAid.  I'm totally happy with my KitchenAid blender but am hoping that the Vitamix will be like my rice maker and I'll wonder how I ever lived without it.

Again, start telling me EVERYTHING you do with yours so that I won't be tempted to cancel again.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> OK, in the 11th hour, I just came off of SMACKDOWN and clicked the Today's Special Value - Vitamix. I had ordered one once before but then cancelled it and got the KitchenAid. I'm totally happy with my KitchenAid blender but am hoping that the Vitamix will be like my rice maker and I'll wonder how I ever lived without it.
> 
> Again, start telling me EVERYTHING you do with yours so that I won't be tempted to cancel again.


Geesh...I told you not to cancel the last time!  I use my Vitamix even more than I use the rice maker! If you try to cancel again.....well, you have my e-mail address. What color did you get? j


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> But...but...I got _all_ this plus free gift wrap and free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> As *Neo* pointed out, it was the same price as the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AP Creme
> 
> 
> alone which made it sooo much more reasonable. *Victoria* said so.
> 
> *ellesu*, as much as I hate to admit it, it really might be the HG of moisturizers, just as *Neo* has said. She also labeled it "stupid expensive" and I certainly can't argue with that, but so far it's been wonderful for my skin. It's light and moisturizing, not at all like the heavier La Mer. The only bad thing about the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AP
> 
> 
> set I got is that, though the jury is still out on the eye cream, I think I like the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AP Skin Renewal Serum
> 
> 
> . Not good, not good at all.


Ok, this thread just skyrocketed right out of my league. Actually, I think it did that a long time ago and my pocket book has just been in shock. I went to Sephora today and could hardly find a thing we talked about on her. I did try the Dr. Dennis Vit. D serum and she gave me a sample but said it would be no good by the time I got home as it turns to liquid or water or someting when exposed to air. Am thinking about order the Dr. Dennis thing on QVC if I can ever find the link again. (hint, hint). And I bought Benefit, They're REAl mascara and come home to find even that has been mentioned on this thread. No new Guerlain mascara, no Dior fuschia blush (which REALLY disappointed me). I bought some Bliss Body Butter, some Fresh bar soap to take on my cruise, got some samples of Clinique Moisture Surge and sunblockers,, bought Heather cream eye shadow by BB, a new pink gloss by BB (like I don't ahv a dozen pink glosses already) and tried on the Miracle Lancome foundation which I did not like. Picked up two Fresh Sugars mini lip thingies for my birthday. Came home and ordered the Bomb Squad from Nordstroms as Sephora was out and I need another set. Bought a bunch of 50% off body butters adn scrubs and foot things from The Body Shop, and a black all leather purse from Easy Spirit for $18. They are going out of business and so I couldn't resist. All the shoes in the entire store were size 6. Got some sample of Hermes Pefumes, but she left one out which ticks me off. Will be headed back there before my cruise. Oh I tried a sample of the dry oil from Fresh too, but again, I don't think it made it home with me. They had a smaller bottle than that big nice bottle we had also. $48 I think. Can't wait, most of all, to receive Neo's foundation.


----------



## ayuryogini

hudsonam said:


> Here is a camera bag that I am a little bit obsessed with, but it is very "winter" to me, so I don't know how practical it is for that price. http://www.etsy.com/listing/74352812/small-dslr-camera-bag-black-and-gray


*hudsonam*, I love that Camera Bag, it's lovely, and so functional. Have you thought of asking Patricia to make a bag for you? 
She does fantastic work, adds extra touches and does custom work; here is the link to her Official Thread, if you're interested.


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, well yes - I DO have the Comphy sheets ordered! I will not say they're on the way until they ship....because after my last experience I'm not holding my breath!!! They SAY they're not backordered, but again - I will believe it when I have them in my hands! I also ordered the oils from Ulta - I got both of the Booth's dry oils that you linked to try, as well as this one since they were buy 2 get 1 free - it's a little pricier than the Booth's but worth comparison to see the difference between all the different price points -

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2223211&productId=xlsImpprod2670059&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat110048%20cat110034%20cat110020

Happy MONDAY to you too!! I hate Mondays, but getting to try a new foundation AND getting your KA makes Monday fun! I hope you like the YSL as much today. I get my Dr. Denese stuff today so that's fun for me....but not quite enough to make Monday exciting !
Bummer on your missing LY brushes, how weird!! Hopefully it just got misplaced somewhere and your original shipment will show up. I have wondered about the short handle LY06, how much shorter can it get?! It's for sure not long at all. So far both Mac brushes are doing great, but I'll keep you posted!! 
Also speaking of brushes, I finally used my LY34 with my foundation this morning - OMG! It's by far the best brush to use with this MUFE HD foundation (speaking of which *hudsonam*, I've heard it's very bad for dry skin so you can probably skip that one! I only have patchy dry skin and I use either Aquaphor or that face balm under makeup in those spots) - and then I use it with the Chanel cream bronzer and just make sure I clean it really well. It went on so much faster. My poor beast may not get any use for awhile!

YAY *SN*!! Congrats on your Vitamix!! I tried to get a friend of mine to bite on the TSV as she's been lusting over mine for awhile, but she didn't. I use mine every day, so I think it's totally worth the cost!!

*Paula*, were you looking for the link for the Dr. Denese stuff I've bought (serum/moisturizers), or the Dr. Dennis Alpha Beta Peels we all have? All these doctors it gets confusing  !


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hippie2Mars, or anyone else that  has used the LipSense, please tell me about it.  I've used those long lasting lipstick/lipstains in the past and they all get really dry and flakey on my lips after a while.  I had sworn them off but please tell me more about LipSense.


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I'm sorry your LY brushes got lost in transit, but I'm glad to hear they're taking good care of the situation. Still, its such a disappointment when you're awaiting something special & they don't show up. I'd definitely send them a "reminder" email about getting the long handled brush to you ASA it's back in stock. Hope you're having a good YSL day today too! Yum, pumpkin bread! Please eat a slice for me  One good thing to come from not feeling great is not having much of an appetite. I lost about 30 lbs last summer & I looked & felt really good (Im not trying to toot my own horn) and I had so much energy. I've managed to gain back about 10 lbs and I'm not happy about it so I have vowed to take them back off and keep them off.

*Paula*, interesting that the Vit D serum breaks down that fast...Sure defeats the purpose of a sample. I love the Fresh soaps. Haven't bought any in yrs though. Last time I did, it was in the store in Manhattan & I was about 5 mins late getting to the meter & I got slapped w/a very expensive parking ticket (want to say it was about $85)!! Made my Fresh purchases extra pricey...New stuff at Sephora shows up online about a month prior to landing in the stores. My order is supposed to be here tomorrow  Enjoy all your new goodies! Where and when are you cruising again?

*Jen*, that dry oil looks nice! Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it, as well as the Booths oils. Hope your sheets arrive sooner rather than later. Geez what an ordeal for you.


----------



## Ruby296

My replacement *Hana* just arrived & it came w/more stuff than the original one. The box is completely different too so I hope that means no more cord issues. Anyway I got 2 full size Paul Mitchell products (Awapuhi shampoo & The Detangler Conditioner), a small bottle of shine shield, ELF eyelash curler & black liquid eyeliner, another hairbrush, 2 bottles of hand sanitizer, more emery boards, a pack of purple rose sachets, another flat iron pouch, and last but not least another *Oopsie monkey*!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ahhh, a monkey. I have three and a poodle that thinks she's part monkey. She drug all three of them out along with her ball.


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, that just made my day!!!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## Ruby296

What a great photo, *SN*!! Would you like a fourth? I'd be happy to send it to you


----------



## Someone Nameless

I wouldn't, but I'll ask Sophie.  She's collecting all the colors.


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks, *Cobbie*!

*SN*, let me know what Sophie says!! Btw, this one is tan, same one in your hilarious photo!!


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> *Neo*, well yes - I DO have the Comphy sheets ordered! I will not say they're on the way until they ship....because after my last experience I'm not holding my breath!!! They SAY they're not backordered, but again - I will believe it when I have them in my hands! I also ordered the oils from Ulta - I got both of the Booth's dry oils that you linked to try, as well as this one since they were buy 2 get 1 free - it's a little pricier than the Booth's but worth comparison to see the difference between all the different price points -
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2223211&productId=xlsImpprod2670059&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat110048%20cat110034%20cat110020
> 
> Happy MONDAY to you too!! I hate Mondays, but getting to try a new foundation AND getting your KA makes Monday fun! I hope you like the YSL as much today. I get my Dr. Denese stuff today so that's fun for me....but not quite enough to make Monday exciting !
> Bummer on your missing LY brushes, how weird!! Hopefully it just got misplaced somewhere and your original shipment will show up. I have wondered about the short handle LY06, how much shorter can it get?! It's for sure not long at all. So far both Mac brushes are doing great, but I'll keep you posted!!
> Also speaking of brushes, I finally used my LY34 with my foundation this morning - OMG! It's by far the best brush to use with this MUFE HD foundation (speaking of which *hudsonam*, I've heard it's very bad for dry skin so you can probably skip that one! I only have patchy dry skin and I use either Aquaphor or that face balm under makeup in those spots) - and then I use it with the Chanel cream bronzer and just make sure I clean it really well. It went on so much faster. My poor beast may not get any use for awhile!
> 
> YAY *SN*!! Congrats on your Vitamix!! I tried to get a friend of mine to bite on the TSV as she's been lusting over mine for awhile, but she didn't. I use mine every day, so I think it's totally worth the cost!!
> 
> *Paula*, were you looking for the link for the Dr. Denese stuff I've bought (serum/moisturizers), or the Dr. Dennis Alpha Beta Peels we all have? All these doctors it gets confusing  !


Oh dear. Maybe that is why I couldn't find it on QVC. I looked at Dr. Dennis Gross vitamin d oil or serum in Sephora and thought it was the same product you get on QVC as there is a Dr. Dennis Gross (I think). So I didn't buy it. I liked it too. Ok, so where do I get Vitamin D oil? IS that Russell Organics? And I thought the peels were Amore Pacific? I bought those and have not tried them yet. I'm confusing myself again. But I am deficient in Vit. D and I just read a research article that said Vit. D supplements in large doses are very effective with Fibromyalgia and I would give a lot to have less chronic pain, so I thought the oil couldn't hurt. PLus I only have Argan and Marjuca oils for my face and they both have drawbacks, although I do like them. So, you could post both if you are in the mood, or all three if you know the vitamin d link.


----------



## corkyb

Which Dr. Dennis Gross AB peels do you all use?  The anti-aging or the Glow or the self tan, anti-aging AND glow?
There are several there.


----------



## Jen

I don't have a ton of time, but *SN*, that is one HILARIOUS picture!! Thanks for sharing!

Okay *Paula*, let me try to break it down -
The Dr. Dennis Gross products - the Vitamin D serum, and the Alpha Beta daily peels (I just use the normal regular strength kind) are available lots of places. Sephora, beauty.com, probably even QVC though I don't pay their shipping fees unless I absolutely have to.

The Amore Pacific is the powder enzyme peel, all of us got that at Sephora.

The Dr. Denese stuff is QVC, and is mostly just moisturizers.

Russell Organics sells organic Camellia oil, Argan oil....and probably more than that. But no Vitamin D serum.

And last but not least......I LOVE all of the above 

Hopefully that helps!!!!!


----------



## corkyb

My finger is on the QVC "Buy" button for Dr. Deneese, the Dr. Dennis Vit. D serum, and am thinking about the peels, but which ones?
And do you buy your peels from QVC or do I remember Beauty.com?


----------



## Ruby296

To all those that tight line-what do you use? Since I have hooded lids I really can't do eyeliner but I think I can tight line...at least I want to try it! So, I'm looking for the easiest method to start with which I assume is a pencil of some sort. I'm open to all suggestions!!


----------



## Jen

Thanks *Cobbie*!! I was just getting on here to link those. The Alpha Beta peels are definitely cheapest on Amazon, I should have mentioned that. I've used both the pads and the jar, and while I think I like the pads better I got the jar at such a great price - and honestly, they're just fine. I can still get my neck and chest, it's just a little more difficult because they aren't as big. Not worth that much more to me to get the pads though. I have the ones on the far left that she linked, the regular strength.

I'm the one obsessed with the Dr. Denese stuff, *gajitldy* brought it to my attention initially. I liked the two kits I got a page or so back for hudsonam, I can re-link them if you need me to. Just read the description and the reviews, it's just very hydrating and has improved my skin a great deal in the last two weeks using it. I read the reviews everywhere, and while there of course are bad reviews for everything, a vast majority of the people have called it HG. I'd agree, so far anyway - my favorites are the eye and face serums. Just check the description, etc and make sure it's what your skin would need.


----------



## Jen

HA HA!!!  Did anyone else notice the huge Dr. Dennis Gross ad at the bottom of the page?  You know, we should really start making commission   

I just ordered a bunch of Oribe, I'm too obsessed with it to not have more.  SpaceNK finally got the volume shampoo and I'm happy I decided to order with them - my N.Dulge card is now magically attached to my account.  My last huge purchase didn't make it on there, but at least this one did and I got to redeem the $5 from my purchase in NYC.  I got the volume shampoo & conditioner, the moisture shampoo and conditioner I've been using, and couldn't resist picking up the curl creme.  I'm a curl creme expert, and if it's half as good as the shampoo I'm so excited to try it.  My HG is still the Hercut, so we'll see!!  It kind of hurts placing an order that big for shampoo and hair stuff.....but my hair has pretty much never looked this good, so I feel totally worth it.  At least it's not $450 face cream     
(Oh the things I tell myself to feel better   )


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> To all those that tight line-what do you use? Since I have hooded lids I really can't do eyeliner but I think I can tight line...at least I want to try it! So, I'm looking for the easiest method to start with which I assume is a pencil of some sort. I'm open to all suggestions!!


What the heck is tightline?


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Just reread your post and here's the Amore Pacific Enzyme Peel.


I have this, I just haven't tried it. Today was the day and I didn't get to it.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Corky*, I just thought of something. When are you going on your cruise? Since I'm cutting back on the AB peels usage (and use the ones in the container) I could send you some packets to take with you. Then you will know if you want to use them permanately.


Cobbie,
What a nice offer! I am flying 2/2 and I was thinking that I shouldn't buy the peels beforehand, but if I could try a sample and they just happened to make my face perfect right before I sail, well, how great would that be? Of course, the opposite could happen also, but we won't think about that. Thanks again for the offer and I will pm you my address. You're the BEST!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Jen* has given you a good rundown and here are the ones I purchased:
> The first one is Dr. Dennis Gross AB peels in the container. The second one is in packets. *Addie* thinks you get more product than in the containers. They are great for travel. Both are regular strength. They also come in Extra strength. The third one is Dr. Dennis Gross Vit D Serum Oil. They all can be bought from Amazon. I don't know anything about the QVC Dr. Denese stuff.


The Vitamin D is what I tried in Sephora yesterday and I think I want to purchase it. A little expensive, but like I said, I am deficient in Vit. D and have Fibro, so it could be a Godsend.


----------



## Jen

corkyb said:


> I have this, I just haven't tried it. Today was the day and I didn't get to it.


TRY it!! It takes 45 seconds after you're done washing your face. Trust me. Also get the Vitamin D serum, if nothing else it gives you more Vitamin D, but I think it's really given my skin a glow.



corkyb said:


> What the heck is tightline?


Had the exact same thought. I have no idea either!


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> What the heck is tightline?


Tightlining is lining underneath your top lashes, very close to the lash line. It's very subtle, but it makes your lashes look much thicker/fuller.


----------



## hudsonam

Oh no, Go To Beauty on QVC right now. I really should turn this off. 

PS I forgot to mention a couple HG products of mine are Mario Badescu Drying Lotion and Drying Cream. I like a lot of their products.

*Ruby*, I'm sorry, I wish I could recommend an eyeliner. I'm interested to see what everyone else suggests though. I do like Mary Kay eyeliner, but I don't know if it's any good for tightlining.

*Jen*, thank you for reminding me about the links to the Dr Denese kits. Would this try me kit be a good one? I'm trying to keep all the serums and creams straight. http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A221569.desc.Dr-Denese-Must-Haves-4Piece-Discovery-Kit.cm_scid.zone

Has anyone tried the Philosophy serum? Is Dr Denese better?


----------



## Neo

Aaargh, it's too late, I have to get under the shower and into bed, but I wanted to report back:

I LOVE my new YSL foundation - may even be HG material!!!!!!! VERY happy 

I ordered the Vitamin D serum/oil: that $23 credit at Beauty.com was burning a hole in my pocket, and there is nothing else I want at this point anyway, so there, now I can put this to rest 

I got my KA, I got my KA, I got my KA!!!!!! It's gorgeous and perfect, Neo even tried to steel it . I have posted pictures in Leslie's KA thread for those who want to see . And THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for voting for the red: it's PERFECT 

I'm now happy, and can go to bed in peace, before gettin gup at 5:30 tomorrow for spin ... LOL!

More details on my new foundation and reactions to today's post tomorrow - just quickly, *Ruby*, yayyyy on your Hana and all the goodies 

Good night


----------



## corkyb

I wonder if I have a beauty.com coupon.  I think I might have a drugstore.com  Neo did you get the Dr. Dennis Vitamin D serum there?


----------



## Ruby296

*Hudsonam*, no worries! Is Mary Kay available in stores? Or is like Avon where you have to find a sales rep?

*Neo*, happy to hear the YSL is possibly HG status! Saw your pics on the KA thread, it's stunning & I'm so glad it's here, safe & sound  You chose well with the candy apple red!!


----------



## hudsonam

Ruby, you can order on the Mary Kay web site which I think links you to a rep in your area. If I remember correctly, shipping is free. 

Neo, that is so exciting about your KA! I wish I'd gotten something more exciting than white. Mine has always oozed grease from the mechanism in the center... Maybe I need a new one.  I think couples should get to have another wedding shower at the 10 year mark to replace all those broken appliances and old linens. LOL!


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> Tightlining is lining underneath your top lashes, very close to the lash line. It's very subtle, but it makes your lashes look much thicker/fuller.


Is it the inside lid line? or just dotting into the eyelid? I don't know how people do that lid line. I can do the bottom one, but not the top. But it never stays and I end up with a black goop in my eye.


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> *Jen*, thank you for reminding me about the links to the Dr Denese kits. Would this try me kit be a good one? I'm trying to keep all the serums and creams straight. http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A221569.desc.Dr-Denese-Must-Haves-4Piece-Discovery-Kit.cm_scid.zone
> 
> Has anyone tried the Philosophy serum? Is Dr Denese better?


That would be a perfect one to try - the face serum is my favorite, so that's a great price to try that and a few other products. I do like the dream cream for day too. I've tried the Philosophy serum...when Hope is not enough I think? It was okay, but not nearly as good as this one. It feels like liquid silk, and my skin loves it!

I used to buy a lot of Mary Kay, I had a sales rep but ordered online and yes, the shipping was always free. They do have pretty decent products, until I discovered liquid foundation I used their mineral foundation for a very long time. It's funny, I tried to go back to mineral foundation and after using liquid I hated it! I don't think there is any way I could line my upper lid under my lashes, but I can see how that would make your eyes pop!

YAY *Neo*!!!! I'll go check out pictures of your pretty red KA. Well geez, now I'm curious about this YSL foundation  And way to go on finally ordering the Vitamin D serum, now you know you'll like it!

*Paula*, beauty.com and drugstore.com are linked, so you can use your dollars at either. Just go to the website, it should tell you when you log in how many dollars you have. You do have to spend them by I think January 31st.


----------



## Ruby296

*Hudsonam*, I actually discovered that a woman who owns a local shoe store is a MK rep so I'll go check it out!



corkyb said:


> Is it the inside lid line? or just dotting into the eyelid? I don't know how people do that lid line. I can do the bottom one, but not the top. But it never stays and I end up with a black goop in my eye.


Actually the idea is to push color (usually black) into the base of your upper lashes to make them look full. Ive seen some tutorials and it also makes eyes look a little bigger. If you google tightlining you'll find better info than I'm probably giving you here!


----------



## skyblue

Ruby, I always tight line my upper lid.  I've found a couple of pencils that work well for me.  One is Mally, the other is Bourjois Waterproof pencil.  I've had great success with both.


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> Ruby, I always tight line my upper lid. I've found a couple of pencils that work well for me. One is Mally, the other is Bourjois Waterproof pencil. I've had great success with both.


Thank you, *Skyblue*! I've heard great things about Bourjois products but have never used any of them. Where do you buy them? Never tried Mally either but I know lots of people love her stuff.


----------



## skyblue

Hi *Ruby*! I picked up the Bourjois eye pencil at Ulta, but I don't see it on the website. Hmmm. I really like the Mally eyeliners, but make sure it's the waterproof variety. I really like her mascara.


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> Hi *Ruby*! I picked up the Bourjois eye pencil at Ulta, but I don't see it on the website. Hmmm. I really like the Mally eyeliners, but make sure it's the waterproof variety. I really like her mascara.


Thank you, will put it on my list for Ulta!!


----------



## Jen

I'm so 50-50 with Mally stuff.  I like her primers a lot, love the poreless defender, HATED the mascara and foundation I tried, and am so-so on the other stuff I've tried - I got an eye brightener (that one was actually okay, I'll have to revisit), a concealer and some eyeshadow - none of which have made it into my regular rotation and now I wish I would have returned.  I haven't tried the eyeliners though!!  I've never heard of Bourjois either, I'm so out of touch


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks *Jen*! I just ordered that 4 piece kit. My face is so parched today I can't stand it.


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> Thank you, will put it on my list for Ulta!!


Do you keep written lists of what you want from each place? I cannot keep track of this thread from one page to the next and seems I can't find what I am looking for when I search. Or at least not always. I may have to start keeping written lists. Anybody use Evernote?


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Do you keep written lists of what you want from each place? I cannot keep track of this thread from one page to the next and seems I can't find what I am looking for when I search. Or at least not always. I may have to start keeping written lists. Anybody use Evernote?


Yes!! I have lists for everything! And now that I have Siri I use it for reminders for things like my kids' school functions, coffee dates etc. My phone has a notes app that I use constantly as well. Oh, and the big brown truck just brought my Sephora order containing the *Dior Rosy Glow blush*!! I won't try it till tomorrow but it looks gorgeous in the pan! I was a complete lazy bum today & didn't bother w/contacts or makeup since I only went as far as the end of my driveway to meet the school bus this afternoon


----------



## skyblue

Yeah, *Ruby*! I can't wait to hear how you like the Dior Rosy Glo! I think we need photos!


----------



## Jen

The last thing I need is blush, but I'm just so curious about this Dior!

I can't wait to hear what you think of the Dr. Denese stuff *hudsonam*! I hope you love it as much as I do. It's still not completely flake free or anything, that'll take longer to heal I think - but that tight constant dry feeling is mostly gone. Also, after doing a bunch of reading on natural and organic face and body care I filled up a little atomizer with pure rose water and have been spraying it on my face throughout the day. It helps keeps it hydrated, helps keep your pH balanced, calms irritated and dry skin - and has the added benefit of being really refreshing and waking me up a little!

Side note on something else I read in these books - did you guys know that when you're done washing your face you're supposed to wash it with _cold_ water? Not freezing, but cool. I can't remember all of why, but it said it stimulates circulation which aids in natural healing of the skin, and it helps cleanse toxins from your skin. I did NOT know any of this! These books have been fascinating.

As an organization freak, I am also a list freak. I have never gotten into any list app or software (as I don't have an iPhone (YET) the macbook, ipad and phone can't talk) so I just keep my lists on my not so fancy blackberry phone. I love lists  - and crossing things off of it is so satisfying!!

I had an unexpected $300 expense tonight  - my poor cat is having another bout with the pemphigus. She did really well at her last check up, but had another flare up in one toe at this one - it was all crusty and as the vet was cleaning it her entire toenail fell out. As did quite a lot of blood, it was pretty awful. I know it's just a skin disease and she's going to be dealing with this forever, but it's so hard to see her bleeding and in pain  They had to clean it up and have to run a bunch of tests to see if it's something more. I just feel so bad for her and wish I could take away her pain!


----------



## Ruby296

*Skyblue*, I'll try & snap a few pics tomorrow but I think it's supposed to be cloudy/overcast.

*Jen*, so sorry to hear about your cat. I hope she'll be ok soon. How scary for you to see her hurting & bleeding. Sending you both good thoughts and wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## Jen

Thanks for the kind words everyone! It is so hard to see pets go through things like this, at least with kids you can explain what is happening and they can tell you when something hurts, it's hard when they completely rely on us and don't understand!! The worst is when they're at the vet and look at you with those sad 'how could you do this?' eyes!

*Cobbie*, I actually use the Dermalogica daily microfoliant every morning after I wash my face to get all of the dry flakes, etc off before makeup application. I find it surprisingly gentle, and does a really great job at the same time. Now I know why they call it a daily microfoliant, and why so many love it so much! And such a little bit goes a long way. I use the AB peels at night (3 times a week) and feel it's much more harsh on my skin and is more of a real treatment for the skin as opposed to just sloughing off dead skin and dry flakes. I hope that makes sense!!


----------



## Jen

The sad eyes just pierce my heart!!  I just want to be able to tell her it's all for her own good!  

Well, from what I've read sometimes the peel is your skin healing itself (and they say don't peel it off to let it heal, but really?!) - maybe tomorrow try just washing your face normally with the Mia, then using the dermalogica microfoliant before your moisturizer.  That will help get some of that off before makeup goes on.  It takes longer than we all want for our skin to heal and change regardless of miracle product!!  But that has definitely made a huge difference in how my makeup goes on.  I just hate getting it all on and then seeing that peely skin under it, it's awful!!  I'm the same way at night - with all the oils and serums I'm slathering on I'm surprised that doesn't happen!  

My Comphy sheets are still 'awaiting shipment' - I wonder what that means?  Didn't someone else order from Innkeepers Secrets?  How fast did yours ship?


----------



## Jen

I thought it might have been you!  That makes me feel better too!  I only ordered Sunday, so now I'm not that concerned.  I'm just not up to dealing with another 4 month backorder  !!


----------



## Jen

Oh, and thanks a LOT *skyblue*, now I _always_ see that awful What is Evil thing every time!!! 
What IS that?! I am usually a big fan of scary movies, but that's just terrible!


----------



## Jen

I just got this Groupon Goods e-mail - have you guys heard of a Clarisonic type thing called a Pro Sonic?? They say it's normally $204 but is $59 through this deal -

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-prosonic-facial-system?utm_medium=email&utm_source=channel_goods-deals&sid=11077791&user=4269f820958ae5422b0f7c10a69a44308e64a1573a5b8d37f29112a3382b28df&utm_campaign=11077791&s=body&d=gg-prosonic-facial-system&p=2&c=deal_img

Never heard of it, but thought I'd share just in case someone wanted a Clarisonic but didn't want to pay the price!


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> My *Dior Rosy Glow blush* should be here on Friday.  *Ruby* I'm looking forward to your review.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I put this on this morning and so far I'm really liking it!! It's a bright pink in the pan, has a rose scent to it (doesn't last long), and it is matte which I love  I read a review on www.mywomenstuff that said you'll pick up more pigment w/a natural hair brush vs. a synthetic brush. Other reviews also said apply lightly as the color will intensify after a few minutes. I used a synthetic brush & swiped lightly & it didnt show up much at first. But magically after a few minutes it appeared as a light pink healthy flush on my cheeks. I wouldn't say it's outstanding in terms of a crazy unique color but I am glad I bought it  I took a couple pics but I think you all know I'm hopeless when it comes to posting them myself  If anyone wants to do it for me I can email them to you in a flash.
Click to expand...


----------



## skyblue

Yeah, *Ruby*! I am glad you like your Dior Rosy Glow. I'm sure someone can help with the photos, just not me! 

*Jen*, I am so sorry about your kitty! I know exactly how you feel! . I hope they can get her all fixed up, SOON!

I know about the _what is evil guy_! It totally creeps me out! Isn't his time in the ads almost up? UGH!


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie* has graciously offered to help me post the pics! I really need to figure out how to do this someday soon!

*Jen*, how's your kitty cat doing? Better I hope  I know how helpless you feel...Did you get your Booth's oils yet? I went to Target today and saw an interesting Spray Body Oil by JR Watkins in the grapefruit scent. It smelled delicious!!! I didn't get it but I may go back for it. I also saw a Burt's Bees body oil. It too smelled pretty good but it had lemon oil in it & I wasn't sure if that might be a little drying on my skin. I'll have to google it & find out more. I did however, get that *Alba Kukui Body Oil*, and it smells _so good_!! Kind of a chocolatey-coconut combo. Can't wait to use it after my shower tomorrow morning. Thank you again for enabling me 

Also I picked up a Revlon Colorstay eyeliner in black just to try it, & it worked pretty well for tightlining. It was 40% off so I gambled. I'm still going to try finding the others that you lovely ladies recommended.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Does anybody use LUSH cosmetics? Well, at least their bath stuff..

Hubby stopped in and picked up a few bath bombs for me on Monday (what a sweetie) and while I was at the mall today I picked up a few bath melts and bubble bars and got some samples of different soaps.

I think I've found a new obsession.


----------



## ayuryogini

Luvmy4brats said:


> Does anybody use LUSH cosmetics? Well, at least their bath stuff..
> 
> Hubby stopped in and picked up a few bath bombs for me on Monday (what a sweetie) and while I was at the mall today I picked up a few bath melts and bubble bars and got some samples of different soaps.
> 
> I think I've found a new obsession.


I LOVE LUSH!!!

I fell in love with it on a trip to Victoria, before they came to the States. 
I went crazy over all things Lush for awhile, but they stopped making a couple of my favorite things (I especially miss the Amazonian massage bar that smelled so yummy and came decorated with a small orchid).

Now my favorite things are the bath bombs and the Fresh Face Masks, especially Ayesha. The fresh masks are so fresh they store them in the refrigerator and they have expiration dates, and you can only purchase them in the store. The Bubble Bars are wonderful, too.

Enjoy!
And let us know what you think.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've used LUSH and I liked them but be careful.  They make the tub very slippery.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, thank you so much for posting the pics for me! I had used it already when I took these so I have a feeling the raised "Dior" lettering will last a while before being worn away. Maybe you should get a back up!!

I've never used any Lush products but they look & sound great. I'm not a bath person, I take a quick shower & I'm out!


----------



## Jen

*Ruby*, I'm so glad to hear you got that oil and like it! I have it in my cart on Amazon. I'm convinced I need to try everything to find the best. I unfortunately haven't gotten my Ulta order (but of COURSE got a 20% off in store coupon in the mail yesterday, and was 2 seconds from the Ulta today.... ) but I can't wait to try them. I love that Dior blush too, how pretty! It looks too pink for my tones, but I bet it's like the Dior balm I have that matches your tone, it's pink but it's such a great pink on me - and pink on a redhead is tough!! 
Thanks for asking about my cat!! She's doing okay, I think. Every time I see her laying she has her leg sticking out so there is no pressure on it. It's tough, I have to keep litter and debris out of it, but it's a fine balance between opening up the wound again. It's no doubt tender, poor thing. No call from the vet today, they said they'd call if anything bad came up in the blood tests, so hopefully that's a good sign! I have to remember too that cats are incredibly resilient and I'm probably just being a paranoid mom. I hope anyway.

I've never heard of Lush either, keep us updated!! I have a GIANT spa bathtub that I thought I'd use all the time when I moved in, but have used it probably 3 times. I'd ironically use it way more if it was a little smaller, my hot water heater runs out of hot water by the time it's half filled, so it's pretty pointless. Someone recently gave me a tip to fill it all the way up with 100% hot water, wait 20 minutes for the heater to catch up and the water cools down a bit, then fill it the rest of the way up. I might just have to try that, I miss baths!


----------



## luvmy4brats

We have a huge corner tub and it uses up all of the hot water, too. I usually turn both taps on all the way and by the time the hot water runs out, the tub is full and it's the perfect temp for me.  When we bought the house, we had an outlet and cable jack put in the bathroom near the ceiling with the plans of putting a wall mount tv in there so we could watch tv while we took a bath (yep, we.. It's big enough for two) anyway, here it is almost 8 years later and we FINALLY installed the TV. I skipped the whole cable box and just put the Roku in there. That's how I'm catching up on Downton Abbey 

I'll have to look at the face masks the next time I'm there. The mall is about an hour away so I don't get there often enough.

SN, thanks for the warning.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> Backup? Hmmm....good idea. One for framing.
> 
> You're welcome.


Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking....

*Jen*, I know what you mean, I want to try everything too, but I know it's completely unrealistic, lol!! Sounds like Murphy's law at work regarding your Ulta coupons, but you can always use them for something else, right??!! Yes I think the Dior blush concept is similar to their Lip Glow! I tried it at Sephora & I loved how it felt but it was a bit too fushia pink on me. I'd say no news from the vet is good news. Cats are resilient & they seem to know how to make themselves as comfortable as they can. I send you both continued good wishes for 100% health.


----------



## Jen

Ours is too *Luv*! It's a corner tub too, and I really wish I could just cut out that corner, because my husband has never been in it or had much desire to! I actually thought of trying to make something to block it off! I like it insanely hot, so that hasn't worked yet, but if this new trick works I have a great wall for a tv that already has an outlet. That's a great plan. Let's see, we've been here 3 years, so by so maybe I'll get around to it in another 5 too ! I hope you get lots of great use now that you have that tv.

I know *Ruby*, totally unrealistic. But isn't it funny that after the $35 bottle of Nuxe all the $8 ones seem insanely cheap and it's okay to buy them all to try?! So ridiculous. That grapefruit one sounds pretty amazing too! I didn't feel like stopping by Ulta tonight anyway (would have if I didn't place the online order), but maybe once I discover what I like I can swing in for more of it, or to try others. 
Thanks for continued well wishes for Maddie, it means a lot!!


----------



## tamaraheiner

Just bought another corner shelf for my bathroom because I got a bunch of perfumes for Christmas. Does that count?


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> I know *Ruby*, totally unrealistic. But isn't it funny that after the $35 bottle of Nuxe all the $8 ones seem insanely cheap and it's okay to buy them all to try?! So ridiculous. That grapefruit one sounds pretty amazing too! I didn't feel like stopping by Ulta tonight anyway (would have if I didn't place the online order), but maybe once I discover what I like I can swing in for more of it, or to try others.
> Thanks for continued well wishes for Maddie, it means a lot!!


Ha, yes that's so true!! I haven't even splurged on the Nuxe yet! I'll be really interested to hear your thoughts on the Booth's oils in comparison to Nuxe. Love the name, Maddie too!


----------



## Someone Nameless

This may be too inexpensive for your tastes, but I still love my Neutrogena Body Oil that I have used for years and years. After reading about it here, I have been drizzling some of it over my Lubriderm body lotion before applying it. I love the way it goes on like that.

Not bad with 50 reviews and a 5 star rating.
http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=186042&catid=182929&aid=338666&aparam=186042


----------



## Jane917

I have been using the Alba Body Oil bought at the grocery store. Thanks for reminding me of the Neutrogena products.


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies!!! I'm having a heck of a week at work, and then with taking my new KA through its paces (I now have a bread pudding cooling off ), it's been just crazy, and I can see that I can never catch up here 

But I shall try my best, and apologize in advance if I miss anything (which I probably will )

*Jen*, I'm so sorry about Maddie, and really hope that she will be up and running soon! Just don't forget that cats are smart, and totally know to fake it to get spoiled . Just kidding, I know it's no fun when our babies aren't well, and seeing them in physical pain with wounds is just horrible 
You got to love the irony on the Ulta coupon!!!!! I'm completely bummed out about my Vitamin D oil: I used to get everything I ordered through beauty.com the next day, as they ship from New Jersey. Well, turns out they switched from using UPS to using that *#%^€>~ (pardon my French) service which is a mix of UPS and USPS, and ends up being slower than anything you have ever seen: it will now take a full week to get from New Jersey to New York .... Pfff....

*Ruby*, yayyyy on your blush, it's gorgeous!!!!!! I'm very tempted, but then I remember that I love my Chantecaille blush and that the Dior lippie didn't work for me at all - but you said it didn't work for you either? Now I'm in trouble . I could tell you what I use for tight lining, but I'm sure you have guessed already, lol. It's pricey, but I love it - haven't found anything that stays that long, and I have to say that it doesn't go as fast as the UD pencils which I felt I had to sharpen at least twice a week and buy a new one every month. I'm still using the same pencil EVERY day that I bought the day Jen and I went to SpaceNK together in October, and I have at least a third of the pencil left!!! I just now bought a black to complement the dark grey I had, and I think I'm good for a year or so - and I don't go out of the house without tight lining (like you, I can't do eyeliner because of my hooded eyes). So I highly recommend it  (they are called gel liner crayons ). Oh, and I smelled that Alba oil at Whole Foods last week, and it's lovely! BT I am not allowing myself to buy a new oil before having finished my current one: if I like it better, I'll never use my Nuxe again, I just know myself 

*SN*, I'm totally checking out that Neutrogena oil at Duane Reade or CVS tomorrow (curious about the scent)!

*Luv*, I love visiting Lush!!! Unfortunately I have always been so overwhelmed that I haven't tried anything from them yet - and I will refrain from visiting now, as I just got a huge order of my soap in today, lol! Let us know which ones you like best though, just in case I get lost in their store this weekend 

Welcome to the thread *Tamaraheiner*!!!!!! And yes, EVERYTHING counts, so please share with us ! Which perfumes did you get ?

*Ayuryogini*, I know you posted about it in the other thread, but I have to tell you that I'm positively obsessed with your new purse, the Petal To The Metal!!!!! I have now made it my mission to find a grey one with silver hardware - they made it at one point for Shopbop... How do you like your new purse?? Please tell us more about it - it's just stunning !!!!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Cobbie* - the bread pudding is super yummy (I can see that I'm going to have lots of fun with my KA and new King Arthur's flour baking companion cookbook !). As for my week, fortunately, that too shall pass ...

I was just coming back to say that I just remembered something I wanted to write but then forgot (oh the eagerness to taste the bread pudding, lol!):

*Jen*, yes, I have known about the always finishing by rincing my face with cold water for quite a few years now, and I ALWAYS do it - but truth be told, I'm not sure if it really makes a difference . But I do it anyway, as I figure it can't hurt . I also do that for my hair: always finish with a cold rince, it makes your hair shinier, and that does work!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen, I'm so sorry about your kitty. :-( I hope she's on the mend soon. It's so hard to see them in pain. Sophie is getting spayed tomorrow, but I'm sure she'll be bouncing off the walls in no time.

My skin is still a nightmare from the new Clinique cream, or so I thought. I'm starting to wonder. It's broken out almost like a rash.  AND very flakey.

Neo, I'm glad you're enjoying your new KA!

Ruby, that blush looks so nice! 

I love Lush, but when I'm in the store I always have a hard time splurging on anything. I love the massage bars though!


----------



## Ruby296

*Tamara*, welcome to the AA thread! This is a fun, lively place to share whatever you find interesting! What perfumes did you receive for Christmas?

*SN*, do you have the scented version? I tried to read the reviews but it wouldn't open on my iPhone. Ive always heard great things about Neutrogena's body oils. I looked for them at Target today but didn't see any. I read about another hair/body oil on the Q Beauty Banter forum & it's called African Herbal Oil (I think). The ingredients looked pretty good & an 8 oz bottle was only $1.98, but it smelled awful! Like baby oil on steroids!! It was so strong I just about gagged.

*Neo*, it was probably a blessing in disguise that the Dior lip glow didn't work b/c I really don't want to get attached to a $29 lip balm. Not trying to enable you or anything but swatch the blush when you can (on your cheeks) & then decide  I can only guess that your favorite gel liners are from Chantecaille... I just looked at the website and hematite is OOS. Bread pudding? My mom used to make that for us & you've brought back great memories by mentioning it. Enjoy that KA!! And two more days till the weekend, sorry you're having a tough week, sending (((hugs)))


----------



## Neo

If all one needs to age well like Paul Newman, is to splash one's face with cold water, I will definitely keep on doing this - thank you *Cobbie* 

*Hudsonam*, I'm sorry you are continuing to have issues with your skin - but it can very well still be from that cream . It took my skin a month and a half to recover from using that foundation after I had stopped using it (of course, I'd used it for quite some time), and right now my skin is still slowly (but thank goodness surely!) recovering from trying it again for 2 days (with 2 days break in between) 10 days ago. It seems that it takes 5mn to mess up one's skin, but many more days to have it recover . Not a consolation, I know, but you are not alone!!!

*Ruby*, thank you . And we all know I won't be able to resist swatching that blush as soon as I find it physically in stores - who am I kidding !!!! Oh, and the Chantecaille gel liner pencils are both available at Nordstrom, same price, free shipping....


----------



## corkyb

Luvmy4brats said:


> Does anybody use LUSH cosmetics? Well, at least their bath stuff..
> 
> Hubby stopped in and picked up a few bath bombs for me on Monday (what a sweetie) and while I was at the mall today I picked up a few bath melts and bubble bars and got some samples of different soaps.
> 
> I think I've found a new obsession.


I KNEW you were prettying up yourself and NOT your bathroom!


----------



## corkyb

I'm telling you, you guys with flakes are exfoliating WAY too much.  Even if it doesn't feel like it when you do it, almost every product you are mentioning is an exfoliator.  And Cobbie is sending me samples of all of them!!  LOL!!!!  The joke will be on me.  But seriously even the Clarisonic exfoliates much more than just removing your make up and cleaning your skin.  I finally used the AP treatment.  First time and it made my face feel lovely.  BUT, I could see flakes this morning and it's two days later.  I did get compliments today though. My cardiologist told me I was no slouch in the looks department (however he's 80) and my secretary told me my face looked good.  So I still got it going, yeah!  Mostly I feel like my skin looks old and dreary and wrinkly and saggy.  But today it felt and looked good.  Flakey, but glowing.  I am so afraid of putting treatments on my skin though as my skin is sooooo sensitive and I have Rosacea.  Doesn't take much to make it scream in pain and redness.  And it's so thin, I always think I won't have any left if I take any skin off.  But the irony is, you are exfoliating to get rid of flakes and getting flakier.  Please be careful.  We only get one face ya know.  Why am i up at this ridiculous hour?  I have to get up at 5:30.  And I keep doing this.

Ruby-- I thought you were going to post pictures of the blush on your face!  That's where I want to see it.  Can you do that?

Cobbie, LOL, Cruisin Corky.  I like it.  Used my heather BB Brown powder today which was right in front of me on my vanity.  Of course, I found it AFTER I purchsed the Heather cream shadow.  And I totally lost the NARS purple shadow, which really had turned into my favorite.  I have stacks on stacks of makeup, none of it too neat and I often don't know what I have nor where it is.  But soon I will have even more.

Now, question is, how often doyou all use that AP treatment?  Wondering if I should do it again.  If I screw my face up before my cruise, I will absolutely come and haunt each one of you....

Neo, are you telling me I have to wait a week for that Vit. D serum?? I just ordered within the past month from drugstore.com and it came like the next day.  

Pretty soon I am going to have to stop ordering before my cruise and I am not going to like that.  Not going to like no free internet access on this cruise either.  I am going to have major withdrawal.  Oh well, maybe the Stateroom balcony and my Fire or Kindle will make up for it.  And a massage on the beach will probably help too.


----------



## corkyb

By the way, Addie, (I think?), which Clinique messed up your skin?  I just bought the moisture surge and it looks yummy.  Sort of like the eye stuff.  Oh my I found an Origins Serum unopened today too.  Think I paid around $60 for that and I havent' touched it.  Need to organize myself.  I have a couple of eyelash curlers unopened too and continue to use the one that is leaving black marks on my lid.

I got four notices of shipment today and I didn't remember ordering anything.  Well,except for a lighted olive green cover for the Kindle Baby and nowhere is there any notice that I one clicked for that.  Go figure.


----------



## Ruby296

*Hudsonam*, sorry that your skin is acting up. Hope you get it back to normal soon. Mine has become incredibly dry & irritated around my nose the past couple of days. It can go from great to ugh so fast....Looking forward to day 2 w/the blush!

*Neo*, thanks, I don't know why I didn't check Nordstrom b/c that's one of the first places I look! Is there much shade difference between hematite & jet? Thanks for the enabling....I think

*Paula*, not sure about pics on my face...I'm pretty shy about posting that on the board. Did you google it? There are several blogs w/reviews & face pics. I say you'll just need to try it for yourself as it is self-adjusting!


----------



## Jen

Actually, the cheaper product I can find and fall in love with the better! That's why I'm on this experimentation venture. If I use as much of the Nuxe as I want that bottle will be gone in a couple of weeks, and I just don't want to pay that much for body oil. I totally forgot, I actually ordered the Neutrogena oil on my Ulta order too! It was on sale and had great reviews. I'm not really worried I won't finish using the Nuxe, but I need to find something cheaper if I'm going to use it in the quantity I think I will be! Good tip on putting on over the Lubriderm *SN*, I will never be able to totally say goodbye to my Lubriderm so I'll for sure be trying that. My order is out for delivery today, I'm so excited to use these!!!

WELCOME *Tamaraheiner*!!! Like *Cobbie* said we talk about everything here, so feel free to join us. Pretty much nothing is off topic, which is why it's such a great thread. The more the merrier!! We also really like pictures, so we'd love to see your new shelf with it's perfume bottles!!

*Neo*, thanks for the well wishes for Maddie, I think she's doing okay. We inspected it last night as best we could, and at least things aren't getting stuck in there so she'll be okay soon. We're going to be dealing with this stuff for the rest of her life so I guess I should grow a thicker skin about it. Oh yeah, that cat is the most spoiled on the planet!! We pretty much love spoiling her though, so it's okay. I'm terrified about how spoiled our children will be if this is how we treat our cat  
BUMMER on your beauty.com order!!!! I hate that USPS/UPS combo deal, what is that anyway? Either USPS or UPS is faster, so why is the combination so much slower?! You could have walked to the warehouse and picked it up by now, how is it so hard? It's ridiculous. What a bummer!!! I've gotten to using it every morning, I think it helps give my skin a good glow for the day. I just alternate all the other oils at night. So many oils, not enough times to use them  Although when I work out after work I'll wash my face and put an oil on then too to get another one in 

I'm also slightly tempted on the blush, but I'm completely in LOVE with my Nars Gilda (that Dean put on me at SpaceNK with *Neo* - I love that we both found keepers when we were together!!) plus I really like the Laura Gellar baked one to use sometimes too. No new blushes for me, it would be a waste!! But if I ever see it in person I'll have to at least try it, I'm still so surprised I love the Dior Lip Glow so much.

I'm so out of touch, I really had no idea about washing with cold water! I'm not dedicated enough to dip my face in ice water&#8230;..but I can rinse with cold water! Hey, every little bit helps, you really never know!!

Oh NO *hudsonam*, I'm so sorry to hear about your skin!! That's awful! I hope your Dr. Denese shows up soon and helps fix you up. Thanks for your thoughts for Maddie, mine are with Sophie today! It's a very standard procedure and she'll be fine, but it's still never fun to put them through that!!

*Ruby*, I've been having off and on flakes around my nose for a few months, and it's the first time in my life I've ever had that. I'm relatively sure it has nothing to do with the exfoliating (because it's not at all my whole face, just this one spot - plus I have a random spot on my eyelid where I do zero exfoliating) and more to do with the winter weather and fake heat. My eyes burn constantly from it, so I'm sure my skin feels about the same way. Also, I'm still not convinced it's unrelated that I started getting heavily into tea right before my skin started being dry, everything is related. Some teas are good for your skin but I drink a lot of mate and maybe it's not. And some days are better than others! Yesterday my makeup went on great, today there are a few dry spots there.

*Paula*, I use the AP once a week, Wednesdays in fact. I use the Alpha Beta peels 2-3 times a week (and that can be used as a daily peel so no issue there) and a Borghese mud mask one day. The Dermalogica can hardly be called super exfoliating (and is also called a daily microfoliant so is ok for daily use) so I'm pretty sure that has nothing to do with it. I for sure think it's possible to exfoliate too much, but some products are just fine to use daily to get build up off. I also personally don't think the Clarisonic exfoliates at all! I use the lowest setting with the delicate brush, so maybe if you do it differently it can be.


----------



## hudsonam

corkyb said:


> By the way, Addie, (I think?), which Clinique messed up your skin? I just bought the moisture surge and it looks yummy. Sort of like the eye stuff. Oh my I found an Origins Serum unopened today too. Think I paid around $60 for that and I havent' touched it. Need to organize myself. I have a couple of eyelash curlers unopened too and continue to use the one that is leaving black marks on my lid.
> 
> I got four notices of shipment today and I didn't remember ordering anything. Well,except for a lighted olive green cover for the Kindle Baby and nowhere is there any notice that I one clicked for that. Go figure.


It was me. It was the new Moisture Surge - this one - http://www.clinique.com/product/4323/20522/Just_Arrived/NEW-Moisture-Surge-Intense-Skin-Fortifying-Hydrator/index.tmpl

But it worked so well as a moisturizer that I'm really bummed. I'm back to the Dramatically Different lotion which didn't bother me before, so hopefully it's not exacerbating the problem now. But maybe it was just a coincidence. I still wonder if I have a yeast imbalance in my stomach again because supposedly that can wreak havoc on all sorts of things, including your skin. I'll know in a couple weeks, after my next endoscopy. I'm going to make a dermatologist appt too, because I've been breaking out on my shoulders too.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Believe it or not, I've started using my Cerave cream for my facial moisturizer and my face is very happy.  I had a coworker that was having a terrible time with her face being irritated and she started this too and it has cleared right up.


----------



## hudsonam

*SN*, I'll have to try that!


----------



## Jen

How funny, someone else I know just mentioned CeraVe recently as loving it, and it was also on that Today show dupe segment for the La Mer!  At that price I may have to pick some up to try, why not?!


----------



## Jane917

I am snowed in today.....school has been canceled......unfortunately I am at a hotel......however, I am only 2 blocks from a Walmart! I think I will start thawing out my car and make a trek to Walmart for some CeraVe!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Don't forget the Neutrogena Oil to go with it, Jane.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh and by the way, I don't think the Cerave was in the section with the lotions.  I think it is in the facial products over by the cosmetics at WalMart.


----------



## Jen

I'm pretty sure I've seen it next to the dreaded Cetaphil


----------



## Jane917

Thanks for all the suggestions! My car is warming up and de-icing as I write this. I will check out the Neutrogena Oil, even though I already have the Alba Oil. The Alba Oil is at home, not here with me in my motel. I will check both departments for the CereVe. I think I have seen it with the facial products, not with the cosmetics, but I will check both places. I have already checked the website, which says all the products are in stock at my local Walmart!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, that's what I meant - facial products that are over by the cosmetics (at my store) as opposed to with all the body lotions.  I'm sure you will find it.  Be careful!


----------



## Jane917

Am back from Walmart, and found the CereVe   but no Neutrogena oil.    There is hardly anyone out on the streets, but good old Walmart is open. I was in the store just long enough for ice to form on the windshield again.    Now I am back in my motel room, where it is at least warm. I have enough food to get me through tomorrow. Hopefully I will be able to head home tomorrow. 

The CereVe was with the Cetaphil stuff. Easy to find. I got the AM and PM moisturizers.


----------



## Someone Nameless

The Neutrogena oil is usually by the bath stuff along with the Calgon Take me Away.  LOL


----------



## Jane917

I looked everywhere for the oil, but found no body oil except for baby oil. I know I can find it at home.


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> The Neutrogena oil is usually by the bath stuff along with the Calgon Take me Away. LOL


 
I couldn't find it when I looked at Target, but I'm not sure I looked there! I looked with lotion I think.

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!! My Comphy sheets shipped and are on their way to me!! I _really_ feel like sending Roval Linens an e-mail right now......... 
I will of course come back with a full report and comparison to the Spalena sheets. If they really are the same I might just bang my head against a wall!!


----------



## Neo

*Hudsonam*, just wanted to pop by and ask about Sophie. How is she doing? Hope all went well today!

*Jen*, I know - I can't believe how annoyed I am at that I'm going to have to wait until next week for my Vitamin D oil! I mean, in the bigger scheme of things it's really not a big deal , but I'm running out of my sample, and having been using it mornings and evenings since I got it on Saturday, I have really fallen in love with it. I even enjoy the slightly medicinal scent, lol. And like you, I find that it just gives my skin a glow (combined with my


Spoiler



AP


, and apart from my blemishes, I don't think my skin has ever looked so good! As for Maddie, she's a cat, so she was basically born to be spoiled and take advantage of it  (well, that's what Neo thinks ). Oh and I can't wait to hear your feedback on all your oils tonight - well, at least scent wise, I guess you would have a hard time trying them all out at once tonight . And yayyy on your Comphy Sheets!!!!! I think you should send Roval Linens an e-mail ...

*Ruby*, I really like having both the Hematite and the Jet. The Jet is really really black, very comparable to UD's Perversion Addie loves so much (and I'm with her, except I prefer the Chantecaille now, lol). The Hematite is a very dark grey. To be honest, the Hematite is really quite dark, but you can actually play with it a bit more, and build it up or down. I really like the Hematite right now, it's a bit softer than the Jet, but I think I will probably use the Jet much more in the summer (although, today I was running late and used Jet, as it's faster to get a dark line in one swipe with it!). If you want, I can swatch them both next to each other on my hand tonight and snap a picture to post 

*Jane*, I'm sooo envious of your snow day!!!!! But I'm sorry you aren't home and stuck at the Motel . At least you got a shopping trip out of it 

So the YSL foundation is definitely a keeper. I have cut off the brush head of it last night, so there is no going back, lol - now I like the container MUCH better, just great to have a tube, so convenient, and love the twist open/close mechanism which will be great for travel. And for a while now, I think I'm off the foundation market and have found my HG! It actually has a very similar finish to the Ellis Faas on me, giving my skin a smooth and luminous finish, and the color match is pretty much perfect! Except that unlike the EF, my skin loves this one, not a single new blemish since I've started using it, and the ones I have are on the way out. I'm so happy . And for some reason (probably prompted by the dark grey cold outside), it has prompted me to get back to using my Meteorites too, and I find that they work very well with my new foundation


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I would love to see swatches of hematite & jet, thanks! I was reading a review somewhere (MUA I think) that said hematite was slightly shimmery & had hints of green in it. Is there any truth to that??!! Oh and Neo, thank you so much for the EF foundation!! Looking at it in the bottle I am very optimistic about the shade!! It really looks like a perfect match! I will try it tomorrow and will report back! Thank you again!!

*Jane*, hope you get home safely tomorrow. Snow days can be a lot of fun! We haven't had any yet here in upstate NY, which is very unusual. My kids lost 7 days of school in September due to the flood so we are very glad not to miss anymore days than we have to. I like that Cerave in the tub too. Very moisturizing, & very reasonably priced. I am really loving the Alba oil! It smells so good, sinks in fast, and was only $7.99!!

*Jen*, yay on your sheets arriving soon!


----------



## Jane917

*Ruby*, thank for the safe wishes.

I had forgotten that I had ordered a set of Josie Maran oil from Sephora. They were delivered a couple of days ago, so that will be my new surprise when I get home tomorrow. Yippee!

I did not buy the CeraVe in the tub because I have a big tub of Kiehl's at home. I love the Kiehl's, but it costs quite a bit more than the CeraVe. When I run out of the Kiehl's, I will look for the CeraVe. For now I just have the AM and PM moisturizer, which will stay in my travel bag. I will give the PM moisturizer a try tonight.


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> *Ruby*, thank for the safe wishes.
> 
> I had forgotten that I had ordered a set of Josie Maran oil from Sephora. They were delivered a couple of days ago, so that will be my new surprise when I get home tomorrow. Yippee!
> 
> I did not buy the CeraVe in the tub because I have a big tub of Kiehl's at home. I love the Kiehl's, but it costs quite a bit more than the CeraVe. When I run out of the Kiehl's, I will look for the CeraVe. For now I just have the AM and PM moisturizer, which will stay in my travel bag. I will give the PM moisturizer a try tonight.


Jane, sorry I read your post earlier & you did say you bought the am & pm moisturizers! I have used a few Kiehl's products and you're right, much more $$ than Cerave. Nice to have some JM goodies waiting for you when you get home!


----------



## Jen

I'm actually mostly mad at myself for assuming the lady at Ruval was telling me the truth and no one had these sheets and didn't even look elsewhere. I really think I'm going to e-mail her, but I'm going to wait until I get the Comphy and compare them. If I really like them that much better than the Spalena I'll consider asking to return them depending. They weren't as expensive so I can keep them and it's not a big deal, but she told me they were exactly the same and from what *Hippie* said I'm doubting what she said.

I got my oils! BUT...they were frozen   ! I picked them up off the front porch sitting in snow, so it's not that surprising! I opened the nut Booth's to smell it and it didn't exactly explode but some squirted out so I shut it to let them thaw ! It smelled pretty yummy and not too strong though. The Neutrogena wasn't frozen, and I really like the smell of that one, it's very mild which I like! I can't wait to try them, I'm not sure which one to try first!!!!

I also got my SpaceNK order, wow that was fast!!! I'm excited to try the volume shampoo & conditioner, and the curl cream - but I don't want to do both at the same time. And usually Friday is the Oribe mask day! Too many choices  

*Neo*, I'm so bummed for you that you won't be able to continue with the Vitamin D oil until next week! But I'm so happy to hear you love it too!!! It was weird at first, I couldn't tell anything, but now I'm sure it's part of what has been going right! I'm so thrilled with the MUFE HD foundation (EXCEPT for the dry spots around my nose, it's not fabulous there and wish I had a good fix for that), but I may have to try the YSL the next time I'm at Sephora. I'm SO excited that you found an HG just like the Ellis Faas that isn't breaking you out! It really is exciting (am I lame or what?! But it totally is  ) Especially since it's what, half the price of the EF?!?! Excellent find!!! I just looked on Sephora, which one is it that you love? I've never been into the dewy finish but maybe it's time I try one! That might be a better kind to use with the dry skin spots, I have no idea. But regardless I find it fun to experiment with foundation now that I've discovered liquid  I actually still use my Meteorites - I actually put it on the LY Fan brush at the very end for final blending. I still use the Chanecaille over foundation and concealer, but just dust Meteorites to help blend at the end. I'm really loving it, and the fan brush!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I emailed them at Ruval about the pills on my sheets and they never replied.  I could call them but I like my sheets enough that I would keep them anyway.  And it is on the outside at the foot.  I suppose it could have been caused by the blanket.  I'm not sure.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I am just now looking at last Sunday's paper and I see that CVS has Cerave products 'buy one, get one 50% off with card'.  It's good until the 21st.  I don't have a card but need to get one.


----------



## Jane917

Great deal on the CeraVe, but we don't have CVS in these parts.


----------



## Neo

Yayyy *Ruby*, so glad you got the EF and can't wait for you to test it tomorrow !!!!

Here are the pics of the Jet and Hematite: Jet is on the top, Hematite below. As you can see from the first pic, they are pretty close, but the MUA was kind of right: the Hematite can have a metallic sheen to it at certain angles, but no sparkle whatsoever. The 2 pictures show that well I find, how it can look matte or metallic depending on how the light hits it. But mostly, when applied, it's really difficult to see the metallic.

















*Jen*, nice on the oils!!!!! I'm actually really interested in the 2 Booth oils most - I love monoi 

And the good, wonderful news of the day: I came home to my Vitamin D oil (yaaaayyyyyyyyyy, so happy ), AND my LY brushes ! And LY CS was really cool, they actually added 2 extra brushes, LY38A and LY38B, which I thought was super nice!!! I've just washed the LY06 and LY07, hoping they may dry until tomorrow morning, but not sure about that. I did take a pic though, of the LY06 and both the LY07 - my old one with the regular handle, and the new with the short, so you can see the difference - the short really is short, lol. And I find it interesting that the head of the short handled one looks less full, although they say the heads are supposed to be identical. I wonder if my first LY07 was actually too full, which led to it shedding??

Anyway, here is the picture:










*Cobbie*, I'm afraid this time I have to take full responsibility for mentioning Chantecaille, hem... . Funny that you found the article now, and I think I had heard about that about her mother before, but then forgot about it - thank you for reminding me 

*Jane*, please drive safely tomorrow and let us know when you get home safe and sound that you made it! And tell us all about how you liked the CeraVe !!!


----------



## corkyb

Hudsonam:  how does an endoscopy tell if you have ayeast imbalance in your stomach? I would love to have that tested.  I am thinking that's what I may have that is causing all my skin problems on my body.  That's the same moisture surge I just purchased.  Ihope I can use it.


----------



## Neo

Oh and *Jen*,you are so right about the YSL!!! And the price tag is definitely the cherry on the cake 

Unfortunately the one I got isn't sold by Sephora - they used to carry it but seemed to have stopped a year or so ago, not sure why, but I think it's too bad, as I will never be able to get it with the FF sale - I'm sure I'll get over it though 

The one I got is this one:

http://www.yslbeautyus.com/Perfect-Touch/143YSL,default,pd.html?dwvar_143YSL_color=1%20Ivory&start=3&cgid=makeup-foundation

And it's not lame at all: I'm super excited too, and totally understand !!!!! Funny, because a year ago, I had never even used foundation, ever! I guess I've made up pretty well for lost time in the past year, LOL!!! And I think you should definitely give a dewy foundation a try: I don't know how it works on different skin types, but on me it just gives me a more natural finish, kind of my skin but better type of thing, which makes it really easy to wear. And for some reason, I didn't like the Chatecaille powder on it, so I've only used the Meteorites as setting/finishing powder these past few days - but that may change again according to my mood and the weather


----------



## corkyb

WowWowWow!!!
Thank you Neo soo much.  Neo sent me not only the EF foundation but about a dozen sample packets of AP Time Response, Chantecaille mask, AP line filler,  A COUPLE of Suwasoo things that I am not sure what they are and a few more samples galore.  Some of these will be going on my cruise with me, yes they will.
Thank you, thank you, thank you, Neo.  And Dania, LOL.

I put the foundation on my hand as my face is not prepared for it and it looks like a lovely color and sheen.  I really only like dewy foundation, so I think this will be right up my alley.  Make up Alley!!  Haha
Thanks again, Dania, that was very sweet of you to do.  It's like Christmas here tonight and couldn't be a better night as I just feel like quitting my job tonight and not taking it anymore.  Just one of those days I guess.  So to come home to such a sweet surprise was a real treat.


----------



## Ruby296

*SN*, thank you for the heads up on the Cerave sale at cvs. I'm going to pick up some more of the cream in the tub as my girls love it.

*Neo*, thank you for the swatches! I see what you mean about the light affecting the hematite. But I don't think anyone will be getting that close to my eyes to notice! I'm so happy you got your LY brushes! I do see that the short handled one is definitely less full. What do you use that brush for? I will post tomorrow about my first EF foundation application! I almost can't wait till the morning 

*Paula*, I'll be curious to hear your thoughts on the foundation as well! What a great package you found waiting for you! Neo's mail made my day too  My dad gets an annual endoscopy. He was diagnosed w/esophageal cancer in 1995 & I'm thrilled that he's still thriving. He was very lucky, had a fantastic dr who caught it very early. My good friend's son has had a few too in trying to diagnose one of his ailments. I don't remember what it is, but he's also got celiac, asthma, a whole host of health issues. Poor kid is only 8.


----------



## hudsonam

corkyb said:


> Hudsonam: how does an endoscopy tell if you have ayeast imbalance in your stomach? I would love to have that tested. I am thinking that's what I may have that is causing all my skin problems on my body. That's the same moisture surge I just purchased. Ihope I can use it.


They do a biopsy while they're in there and test it. It seems that it can cause all sorts of issues.

Sophie is doing ok. Like she has a wicked hangover. :-( I took the cone off of her when we got home so she could be somewhat comfy, but my hubby was worried about her bothering her stitches so we found this nifty diy collar - http://forum.greytalk.com/index.php/topic/220138-create-your-own-surgical-collar/ I don't think she can even reach her stitches, but better safe than sorry I guess. Thanks for asking about her!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My fun find was a printer at about half the price. But have to return because the error message is fixed in other one.


----------



## Jen

So this morning I decided to use the Aromafloria healing waters nourishing body oil (I sat there for a minute trying to decide which one to use, it was hard ) and I LOVE it!!! The smell is really mild, actually much better to me than even the Nuxe which I think is just a touch too strong. My skin is soooooo soft from it!!! I'm really excited to try the Booth's (and honestly hope they're just as good if not better, I like $6.99 better than $20 ) but the first one is a hit!

I also used the Oribe volume shampoo & conditioner, and if I ever had any doubt that there wasn't a difference I don't anymore! ONE use and my hair is bouncier and more full. So happy!!! Like *Neo* always says, it's ridiculously pricey but soooooo totally worth the price!!! There is nothing like constantly having good hair days!!

Also, I'm SO excited about this - I went onto Sephora last night to look for something, and saw a picture of their Weekly Specials - it's a 'travel' size Miracle Skin Transformer (which is the primer with all the good stuff in it that I've just fallen in love with) for $9. It's exactly half the size of the regular 1.7 oz one, which is $48.  
So.....I bought 4 of them! I basically got two full sized ones for $36. It says 'value $18' - but if the regular size is $48 the real value is $24! If anyone is at all interested in trying it now is definitely the time.



*Neo*, I'm so happy you got BOTH your Vitamin oil and the LY brushes!!!! Wow, I am having trouble imagining how small that short brush handle is, I think the regular one is short. And I'm surprised at the difference in fullness. I've had a touch of shedding with mine, just enough to be annoying but not enough to call them.....yet. The fan brush sheds a bit too, but not as bad.

*Paula*, I'm so excited to hear your opinion of the Ellis Faas (you too *Ruby!*)! Not that I really want to try it, since it messed up *Neo's* skin I'm not really thinking it would be great for my skin, but I hope it works for you. She is so sweet to have sent you all those samples!! I'm sorry to hear you're hating your job right now, I think everyone goes through phases with that. I guess that's why they pay us to be here


----------



## ayuryogini

Neo said:


> *Ayuryogini*, I know you posted about it in the other thread, but I have to tell you that I'm positively obsessed with your new purse, the Petal To The Metal!!!!! I have now made it my mission to find a grey one with silver hardware - they made it at one point for Shopbop... How do you like your new purse?? Please tell us more about it - it's just stunning !!!!


*Neo*, since you asked about it here, I'll answer here. 
I LOVE my new Marc Jacobs bag; it is the most I've ever splurged on a bag and I plan to keep it. I love gold hardware, but understand about it being a deal-breaker if you don't'; I hope you can find it in silver.

It has a lot of room in it, especially for the size (12 1/2" x 10" x 5");
I was reticent to buy a bag that isn't zip top for security reasons; it has the top flap and that flap is not magnetized; 
however, the flap zips and it goes all the way down to the bottom of the purse (hope that makes sense), so you can put your wallet in that area and not have it distort the flap at all. There are also so many other zip or magnetic pockets that security isn't an issue. It is a lovely soft, lightweight leather. If you go to Nordstrom's website, there are about 37 reviews for it, and they are really helpful.
The only other drawback is the length of the strap; 
I read it on the Nordstrom reviews and would have to agree that the bag probably works best for women who aren't super tall, as the strap is not very long. I'm 5'3" and it's a perfect crossbody bag for me, and I think it would work well for someone a couple inches taller as well.

It easily fits the Kindle Touch w/ leather cover in the main pocket, but it would also fit in the zipped flap (recent addition: it also fits nicely in the slip pocket in back, that one has a magnetic close; the magnet doesn't interfere with the Kindle working); the iPad fits in the main pocket as well; you can put it in the flap part, but it has to be vertical instead of horizontal, and that DOES distort the flap. And it's not as if someone could reach in the top of the bag and easily grab your Kindle or iPad without your knowledge.

I'm including a picture of it, in case anyone else is interested. Let me know if any of you have any other questions. I love to encourage!


----------



## hudsonam

ayuryogini said:


> *Neo*, since you asked about it here, I'll answer here.
> I LOVE my new Marc Jacobs bag; it is the most I've ever splurged on a bag and I plan to keep it. I love gold hardware, but understand about it being a deal-breaker if you don't'; I hope you can find it in silver.
> 
> It has a lot of room in it, especially for the size (12 1/2" x 10" x 5");
> I was reticent to buy a bag that isn't zip top for security reasons; it has the top flap and that flap is not magnetized;
> however, the flap zips and it goes all the way down to the bottom of the purse (hope that makes sense), so you can put your wallet in that area and not have it distort the flap at all. There are also so many other zip or magnetic pockets that security isn't an issue. It is a lovely soft, lightweight leather. If you go to Nordstrom's website, there are about 37 reviews for it, and they are really helpful.
> The only other drawback is the length of the strap;
> I read it on the Nordstrom reviews and would have to agree that the bag probably works best for women who aren't super tall, as the strap is not very long. I'm 5'3" and it's a perfect crossbody bag for me, and I think it would work well for someone a couple inches taller as well.
> 
> It easily fits the Kindle Touch w/ leather cover in the main pocket, but it would also fit in the zipped flap; the iPad fits in the main pocket as well; you can put it in the flap part, but it has to be vertical instead of horizontal, and that DOES distort the flap. And it's not as if someone could reach in the top of the bag and easily grab your Kindle or iPad without your knowledge.
> 
> I'm including a picture of it, in case anyone else is interested. Let me know if any of you have any other questions. I love to encourage!


I love that bag! Very nice! I was debating getting one of these on Rue La La today. Anyone ever heard of them?

http://www.ruelala.com/event/44158?aid=1023&edid=FZEBM5-7QSNB-S15OEY-1ZB0JH-3OYUIH-v1&program=0

Also, I never gave me review of my Dior Dior Show Mascara - I'm not impressed. It takes me five minutes to put it on because not enough goes on my lashes. And I don't have skimpy lashes. I miss the Lancome they discontinued on me.


----------



## Neo

hudsonam said:


> I love that bag! Very nice! I was debating getting one of these on Rue La La today. Anyone ever heard of them?
> 
> http://www.ruelala.com/event/44158?aid=1023&edid=FZEBM5-7QSNB-S15OEY-1ZB0JH-3OYUIH-v1&program=0


I LOVE my Liebeskind!!!!!! The most yummy leather I have EVER seen in a purse (and we know I love leather )! Definitely go for it!!!! I had to have mine ordered through their website, shipped to a friend's family in Germany, and she then brought it back to me after she went there for a visit - so not the simplest way to get to it, but TOTALLY worth it! The quality is simply amazing, and they are really well made.

Don't hesitate! I almost got the "Danni" (now sold out, so at least I don't need to think about it anymore, lol), but wasn't a fan of the fur, thank goodness 

Which one are you looking at?


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> I LOVE my Liebeskind!!!!!! The most yummy leather I have EVER seen in a purse (and we know I love leather )! Definitely go for it!!!! I had to have mine ordered through their website, shipped to a friend's family in Germany, and she then brought it back to me after she went there for a visit - so not the simplest way to get to it, but TOTALLY worth it! The quality is simply amazing, and they are really well made.
> 
> Don't hesitate! I almost got the "Danni" (now sold out, so at least I don't need to think about it anymore, lol), but wasn't a fan of the fur, thank goodness
> 
> Which one are you looking at?


I am not a member of Ruelala, but would love to see the bags. Do you have another link for the ones you like?


----------



## Ruby296

Day 1 test drive w/the *EF foundation* is a total win!! I can't believe how well the shade matches me either! It's a nice sunny day & I've been looking in the natural light & you can't see it at all which means it blends in perfectly. The finish is soft & dewy, like real skin & it just makes me look & feel so healthy  It's definitely "my skin but better"!! It's in a pump bottle which is fairly easy to control. I only used about 1/2 pump for my whole face. I tend to like less product rather than more. I put some Dior Rosy glow on top & I was good to go this morning!! *Paula*, can't wait to hear your thoughts!! *Neo*, thank you again!! You have single handedly managed to make me feel like I'm floating around on a cloud!!!!

*Ayuryogini*, I saw this on the purse thread but I just want to say again what a gorgeous bag you have! If I was in the market for a new one I would seriously consider this. *Neo*, I hope you find it w/the silver hardware, you would look great w/that on your shoulder. Did you ever sell your other bags??

*Jen*, glad to hear you're loving your new oil! Looking forward to your reviews of the others


----------



## hudsonam

Man! I just went to check out the EF foundation but I didn't realize it was so expensive! I'll have to give the Chanel a try.


----------



## Neo

*Skyblue*, I don't know which ones *Hudsonam *is looking at, but the one I have from germany is this one (in the color Lamb Snow, which is really a light grey but a true grey):

http://www.liebeskind-berlin.com/int_en/bags/sonja-10.html?product_id=1762

The one I had looked at on RueLala (but refrained from getting, thank goodness ), was this one, but in darkish grey:

http://www.polyvore.com/liebeskind_berlin_taschen_danni_double/thing?id=41059311

*Ruby*, I am so so happy, you have no idea - you just made my day, thank you!!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad the color is a match, and that you like its finish - it just makes it like you have fantastic skin, not like you are wearing lovely foundation, doesn't it? I also always just used half a pump and found it to be the perfect amount for the whole face. Now I will keep my fingers crossed that not only your eyes, but also your skin loves it - but I'm sure it will: there are by now a lot of reviews on this foundation floating around the net, and only a couple of people had an issue with it like me. So yaayyyyyyy !!!!

*Paula*, I'm so glad too that your little package not only got to you in good shape, but that it also came on the right day . I too can't wait for you to try the EF and tell us how you like it . I PMed you about the Sulwhasoo samples 

*Jen*, I'm a bit concerned that your LY brushes are shedding too , to be honest... Not good after so little time for such brushes 

*Ayuryogini*, thank you so much for the review of your gorgeous purse!!!! Now I want it even more


----------



## skyblue

That's my kind of bag, *Neo*! It's got my name written all over it!


----------



## Neo

LOL *Skyblue*, I guess you and me have the same kind of bags - you should come to NYC to visit and we could go purse shopping together


----------



## Neo

Ok, I have once again hit "post" when I wasn't actually finished ...

*Jen*, thank you for the first oil review - looking good!!!! Have you had a chance to take a whiff of the Tahitian Monoi one from Booth's? I love how monoi makes the skin look, but it can be quite strong scent wise at times...

And have you seen this one ?



I almost got it last summer, then managed to be reasonable. I don't think I'll be able to hold off this summer though 

Which reminds me: *Cobbie*, have you gotten your new Guerlain mascara? How is it? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## hudsonam

I just thought I'd share a photo of the princess enjoying the space heater.


----------



## Jen

OMG *hudsonam*, that had me laughing out loud! Adorable picture! How is she doing today? 
Unfortunately I'm not surprised about the Dior mascara - I absolutely hated Diorshow. I thought it was terrible, I totally didn't get the cult following thing. I actually ordered the They're Real by Benefit when I ordered the Miracle Skin, had to get to that free shipping ....plus I just really want to try it. I have issues with trying new foundations and mascaras  

*Neo* - BAD! I don't even want to know that Guerlain makes a dry oil tan intensifier  - but how great would that look with a tan I'm SURE?! You're a terrible influence on me  I totally will want that this summer if I'm still on the oil kick, which I'm sure I will be. I feel like I've discovered something that I've been missing for so long with face and body oils! 
I actually did smell the monoi, I'm not real sure about that one - it's pretty intense. If I don't like it, I'll send it up to you and you can see if you like it! It might be a bit much for the whole body, but I'll test it on my arm or something and see if it fades. The nut one smells pretty good though. I still really like how the one I used today is smelling and still making my skin feel. It's a keeper if the others aren't at least! 
I'm also a bit concerned about my LY brushes. The powder brush is old enough that the fresh new brush shed you get sometimes should be gone, and it's at least every other day I'm picking one off my face. Not good. Maybe I will e-mail them. The fan brush is still really new so I'll see on that one. I love both of them so much!

*ayuryogini*, I LOVE that bag! I'm with *Neo* as a silver hardware person (duh ) but I really, really love the style. *Neo* if you ever find that with silver hardware you better let me know! I am 5'8" though, but don't tend to wear purses crossbody anyway. I'd almost rather it was a shorter strap actually!

My Hautelook stuff came today! I wish I would have ordered them in Medium instead of Large (I do typically wear large, but the places I shop tend to have a smaller large I guess) but they'll just be big comphy slouchy sweaters anyway. They are all really nice!

It was pouring down freezing pellet rain when I left work a bit ago, so it looks like we may be sticking around here tonight! We had mexican and margaritas planned, but I don't feel like driving in this.


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, so far so good with no skin issues but I'll let you know if anything happens. I'm crossing my fingers that all will be fine. I received my *IT Cosmetics Kit* from the Q today. Looking at the medium Bye Bye Undereye concealer it's quite peachy, and very opaque. I swatched it on the back of my hand along w/the Bye Bye Pores HD Powder, which was very fine & silky. I may try the concealer tomorrow but b/c my skin is a bit dry now I'm not going to bother w/the powder yet. The kit also included 2 synthetic brushes. A big fluffy powder brush (very similar to the EcoTools bronzer brush), and a dual ended concealer/foundation brush. They are both incredibly soft & look very well made. I agree w/you that Monoi can have a very strong scent. That Guerlain oil is a pricey one!! OMG, those bags are gorgeous!! The leather looks so soft & squishy!

*Hudsonam*, I love the pic of your princess basking herself in the warmth of the space heater. I hope she's doing well


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> LOL *Skyblue*, I guess you and me have the same kind of bags - you should come to NYC to visit and we could go purse shopping together


   . Oh yeah!


----------



## gajitldy

Ruby - I also got the IT TSV in medium and I really like it.  Less is more with the powder though...the packaging states to only open one hole on the container.  Little disappointing that the show hosts were saying you can put a lot on and not worry about it creasing.

Diane


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> . Oh yeah!


I'm inviting myself to join you in this shopping trip, and while we're there we are all going to SpaceNK too! 
Seriously - how FUN would a KB AA NYC (anyone have any more acronyms ?) shopping trip?! SO fun!!! But not in the snow, no one likes that. Shopping, cafes, shopping, cocktails, shopping, mani pedis, more shopping & food....YES please!!! We have to figure out how to make this happen.

I still seriously can't get over my hair today, I am baffled that one wash with the volume shampoo & conditioner _actually_ gave it this much bounce and volume. I can't wait to see what it does over time! And Monday, as I rarely 'do' my hair on the weekend ('doing' my hair consists of putting stuff in it and walking out the door) I will try the curl cream - I hope it's as great as this volume stuff is!! I'm so obsessed with Oribe, thanks for sucking me into this one too *NEO* !


----------



## cmg.sweet

I was going to ignore the ruelala link until neo had to mention how much she likes her bag from that company. Now I am tempted but the two i like best are all sold out.


----------



## hudsonam

Sophie is doing very well.  Thanks for asking!

Re: NYC, I'm coming too! I'm right in NJ.  I'd love some purse shipping and a trip to SpaceNK.


----------



## Ruby296

gajitldy said:


> Ruby - I also got the IT TSV in medium and I really like it. Less is more with the powder though...the packaging states to only open one hole on the container. Little disappointing that the show hosts were saying you can put a lot on and not worry about it creasing.
> 
> Diane


Glad you are liking the IT kit! I used to use mineral makeup and learned that only having one little hole opened was the trick to not making a huge mess! I think I'll like it once I get my skin back to normal. So much dry heat in the winter is not good 

*Hudsonam*, glad Sophie is doing well! Where in NJ are you? I would love to join the excursion to NYC too!!


----------



## gajitldy

Has anyone used Argan oil?  The TSV at midnight is a Josie Maran argan oil lit...seems like a good value.

Diane


----------



## Jane917

I made it home today in some of the worst driving weather I have ever seen.....but waiting for me was my Josie Maran Argan Care combo. I haven't used any of it yet, but I trust it will be a welcome addition. I did put on some of the Argan color stick on my cheeks, and it made them nice an rosy looking. Makes me wonder if I should always use a stick blush instead of powder blush. I will let you know in a couple of days. I plan to put the oil on tonight. I would say it looks like nice sizes of each item....and I understand the Pure Argan Oil is the same size you can buy individually for only a few dollars less. 

I got a small Jack Black tube for my reward points. Also some Algenist Regenerative Anti-Aging sample. Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Neo

I REALLY think we should plan a NYC get together/shopping trip  That would be so much fun !!!!

*Hudsonam*, Sophie is still absolutely adorable, and I'm glad she's recuperating nicely . Did you end up going for one of the Liebeskind in the end? And at this point, if you were interested in the EF foundation, the closest I've come to (for half the price, as Jen said ) is the YSL Perfect Touch Radiant Brush Foundation I linked to yesterday: it has a wonderful and very natural finish, and I'm really totally in love with it! The only thing is that you need to have access to a YSL counter, as they don't carry this particular foundation at Sephora. Or we can go to Bloomies together when you come to NYC 

*Jen*, thank you, that's what I was worried about on the Monoi oil, bummer. I'm completely relying on you here, as I don't have an Ulta to check things out and I'm not sure I'm quite ready to order . And I know exactly what you mean on the Guerlain oil: I think the only reason I could resist it last year was because I wasn't into oils yet, but this summer, it's kind of a done deal as far as I'm concerned . 
And I'm obsessed with Oribe too - its just too nice to never have to worry about a bad hair day anymore, hu? 
Congrats on your HauteLook sweaters!!! Better a bit large than too small, but maybe you could try exchanging them if Hautelook allows it?
And I'm with you on the staying in with that type of weather, yuck! Here it's just freezing for now, but we are expecting snow tomorrow (which means slush in the following days!), and while I have some errands to run, I'm certainly planning on a delivery for dinner 

*Ruby*, I'm so hoping you won't have any problem with the EF - first because it's a pain, and I know , it also because it would really make me happy to know that at least you are enjoying it if I can't . You know, I think that you are a similar color as Julip, and she had to mix the medium with the fair to get the right color IT concealer. I have the fair, let me know if you would like a sample of it to give the mix a try?

*Cmg*, I've had good luck with using the "still want it" feature on Ruelala, maybe it's worth a try?

*Jane*, I'm glad you got home safe and sound, even though your drive sounds like it was awful!!! And I loved my BB stick blush - until I fell in love with the Chantecaille, lol! But I think I will go for the stick again tomorrow, just to see


----------



## skyblue

gajitldy said:


> Has anyone used Argan oil? The TSV at midnight is a Josie Maran argan oil lit...seems like a good value.
> 
> Diane


I love the Josie Maran Argan oil! I am very curious about the TSV! 

*Hudsonam*, did Sophie have surgery? Her photo is absolutely adorable!

I don't even want to ask for a Ruelala invite! Sounds like trouble!


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> I don't even want to ask for a Ruelala invite! Sounds like trouble!


I would love for you to be in trouble with the rest of us and would be happy to send you an invite if you PM me your email address


----------



## Jane917

What is Ruelala, and do I need it?


----------



## cmg.sweet

The bag I want that is out is the same one you want, but I also like a couple of the not sold out ones,  but I really don't need to buy another bag (although it could be a 30th bday gift to self)... Will have to see how I feel about it tomorrow.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Has anyone tried the Borghese line from Costco?


----------



## Ruby296

*Jane*, glad you are home safe & sound. Driving in bad weather is so stressful. Having a package waiting makes it a little nicer though.

*Neo*, I think the EF will be fine. If I have a reaction it's usually w/in the first several hrs of using/wearing it. Thanks so much for your offer of the fair IT concealer. I've got several concealers so if I need to tweak it I'll use one I've got here. The Tarte maracuja concealer is quite similar in opacity so that might work as a mix in. We got about 5-6" of snow overnight so the kids & I are home today. I think today will be a complete makeup free day so will go back to testing tomorrow. The only thing I'll be doing is shoveling today!

*gajitidy*, I have not used JM Argan oil but I couldn't sleep last night so I had the Q on and saw the TSV. After seeing a few YouTube videos I ordered it. I'm so weak  I will return it if the self adjusting foundation turns orange. Some reviews on MUA were not great, but the videos all raved about it. And *Jane's* positive review of the color stick made it seem even better.

*Cobbie*, I meant to ask you yesterday if your Dior blush arrived! I'm do happy you got it and like it!!

*H2M*, have not used anything by Borghese but I've heard good things overall. I wish we had a Costco nearby. Closest one is 3 hrs away.


----------



## Jane917

*H2M*, I have used the Borghese line from Costo, but not in a while. I don't know why I don't still use, probably because someone on this board is always steering me in another direction! 

The argan oil is OK, but I have to give it another few days. My face is feeling pretty dry this morning, but no drier than usual. The Sephora Josie Maran package does not come with the foundation. It has a serum, which is not even listed on the box. I will give it a try today. Apparently the QVC and Sephora JM offers are different, and the QVC offer costs more, I think. I think I will keep the cleansing wipes in my travel bag.

Has anyone used the MaryKay cream blush? It gets really good reviews and is much cheaper than others. I like a lot of the MaryKay products, and am soon to restock. I have an excellent MK rep who knows my skin better than I do.

EDITED: My JM kit from Sephora does NOT come with a serum. The serum I was thinking of is included as one of the samples, and is not even produced by JM. However, I am correct that it does not come with the foundation, which is probably why the Sephora kit costs less.


----------



## hudsonam

Jane, I was just coming here to see if anyone ordered or had any of the products in the TSV today. I'm tempted, but my cc bill is too high already. I can't wait to hear how you like it.

Skyblue, Sophie was spayed on Thursday. She's back to her old self today, and loving the snow we just got (eating it mostly).

Ruby, I'm in central NJ. Hubby and I love the city.


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> Jane, I was just coming here to see if anyone ordered or had any of the products in the TSV today. I'm tempted, but my cc bill is too high already. I can't wait to hear how you like it.
> 
> Skyblue, Sophie was spayed on Thursday. She's back to her old self today, and loving the snow we just got (eating it mostly).
> 
> Ruby, I'm in central NJ. Hubby and I love the city.


My grandparents used to live near Princeton, loved that area. Also had friends in Northern NJ (Mt. Lakes). And of course Cape May is one of my favorite summer destinations! Glad to hear Sophie is feeling good today & enjoying the snow


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Well, I just spent MORE money on sheets!  

The Spalena sheets which I ordered are my back-up sheets, but drive me nuts because they came with standard pillow cases in the queen set (weird, IMHO). So, because I refuse to pay the $13.99 shipping Spalena wants for shipping, I ordered a set of the Comphy queen pillowcases in the same color (they are supposedly EXACTLY the same color...we'll see) from Inkeeper's Secrets...their shipping was only $6, but I'm so spoiled by Amazon Prime that it seems outrageous to me! So, hopefully I will have a set of queen pillow cases to go with my Spalena sheets. Surely I can find SOMETHING to do with the standard sized ones!

I did buy the Borghese set with the foundation, concealer and powder. So far I like it, but not nearly as much as my YSL Teint Radiance!

Oh, and I finally splurged and bought the Amazon Lighted Leather Cover for my Kindle Touch. Unfortunately it did not light up. So, Amazon sent a replacement and it didn't work either. However my boyfriend had his Kindle Touch here when the second one came in, and it worked perfectly on his. Luckily the Kindle specialist had set up a callback for today to make sure my cover worked. He just called and is going to replace the Kindle since it's apparently the problem, not the cover. As for the cover, I absolutely love the look of it, and I adore how it fits so snugly around the Kindle without adding a lot of bulk. I'm getting a Kindle Fire cover from Amazon Vine sometime next week. I can't wait to see how it fits the Fire!


----------



## ayuryogini

*hudsonam*, I love that pic of Sophie. Does she know she's a dog? I don't think so..
At first when you mentioned the handbag on RueLaLa, I thought you meant the Marc Jacobs bag was available there; I got so excited.
But I love those Liebeskind bags; I'm glad the ones I wanted were sold out!

*Neo*, You're welcome for the review; of course you would have a Liebeskind; you are our shopping guru. 
I still think about the MUA @ the Sak's counter who slighted you and I think about how they had no idea they could be alienating so many people by not being kind to one of us!

Thanks to *Cobbie*, and to *Ruby*'s reviews, I have ordered the *Dior Rosy Glow* blush; I can hardly wait; it is hard to find in person. Nordstrom & Sephora don't carry it in my area.

*Jen*, I knew about the cold water splash at the end of washing your face, and used to do that when I was a teenager and washing my face with good old Noxzema (do they still make that?); but I had forgotten about it over the years, so thanks for the reminder. I hope Maddie is healing well. I know what you mean about the *Oribe*; I don't even have the shampoo yet, because they were out of it, so I've still been usin an Aveda shampoo, but I use the Oribe Moisture Conditioner, Foundation Mist, Curl Creme and Styling Creme, and I finally like my hair again; my curls look so pretty and last for more than 1-2 days without turning to frizz. I use the Foundation Mist to refresh it.

*H2M*, I love my lighted KT cover, too; it's just about perfect. I'm glad you got yours worked out.

Questions: 
Where are people buying their oils? Are they organic?
Has anyone used* Suqqu* makeup brushes? Lisa Eldridge recommends some of the eye ones, but they would need to be ordered from Selfridge's in London, so I wondered if anyone had any experience with them?

My *Hana* hair dryer arrives tomorrow...YAY!!!. I think I will sell my Sedu for cheap, but not sure yet.

These were my new purchases yesterday.
The *Dior Garden Clutch*, Milly Gardens, and the Dior Garden Roses, both from their new Garden Party collection. The color are so gorgeous and that clutch is simply stunning. It is a work of art, very beautiful!


----------



## hudsonam

Ruby, I'm not far from Princeton, and I practically grew up in Cape May every weekend in the summer. 

Ayuryogini, I'm seriously considering getting the Dior blush too. It's been a long time since I bought blush. I've had the same pot of BE True for around 10 years. And no, Sophie definitely does not know she's a dog. LOL!

Oh, and I did not get one of the rue la la bags. I managed to control myself.


----------



## hudsonam

Jane917 said:


> What is Ruelala, and do I need it?


Jane, rue la la is one of those sites that discounts things for a day or two. Usually high end stuff, like haute look and gilt group. If you want an invite, let me know.


----------



## Ruby296

*Ayuryogini*, yay, I'm glad you are getting the Dior Rosy Glow too! Your new Dior palettes are gorgeous! Dior really knows how how to do packaging. I've bought oils from Garden of Wisdom, Mt. Rose Herbs & My Natural Bliss (maracuja). I have also bought oils like Sweet Almond, Grapeseed and the Alba Kukui body oil (this one is organic) in the health food section of my grocery store. I just ordered the Josie Maran kit for the Argan oil from QVC, but I'm having second thoughts & might cancel. I honestly don't know if my oils are organic. I'll have to check the bottles & come back & edit this post. I love my Hana, hope you love yours too. You'll have to post your list of extras that come w/it!

*Hudsonam*, how nice that you got to spend so much time in Cape May! Go for it & get the Dior blush, I don't think you'll regret it  I didn't get any bags from either but it was mighty tempting!


----------



## corkyb

Wow again!  I had Christmas two days in a row.   First Neo with the EF foundation and samples and then Cobbie sent me AP peels and dermalogica samples that arrived yesterday.  Thanks so much Cobbie.  I haven't tried anything today as I am being a complete slouch. I wlll be trying both though either tonight or tomorrow.  Do you all use peels in the morning or night time?  

The EF foundation from Neo I did try yesterday.  At the very first, I didn't care for how it looked on my skin.  By afternoon, though, when I looked in the mirror, my face was glowing.  And that is without anything but the foundation.  I had a medical test and a spa treatment yesterday so didn't want to make up my whole face, but could not wait to try the foundation.  I really am a foundation junkie and have to hold back from buying all kinds.  It's the one thing I would take with me make up wise if I were to be on a deserted island for the rest of my life.  It just smooths out my skin and without it, I don't like how my skin looks.  So Thanks again Neo.

I can't wait to try all my samples from Neo and from Cobbie. And, OH, my vitamin D serum came today.  It's quite cold so I haven't tried it yet and it says to use with the peels, so I will wait til I try the peels that Cobbie sent to me.

Hope everyone is having a great day.  I am quite tired today and just slouchin around avoiding household tasks.  And now the day is almost over and it will be getting dark here momentarily.  Hate January.  I can't wait to be cruising.  However, I hate the getting ready and going and coming of traveling, so I've a long way to go before I am prepared.

Neo, I love that bag you posted yesterday.  I looked at the deals page to see if it was there, but it was not.  You have the greatest bags.

Ruby, stay warm.  We had several inches of snow also and it's cold here.  I do hate winter.  

Jane, so glad you made it home ok.  Driving in a blizzard when you cannot see is so harrowing.  

Sorry for anyone I missed.
Paula


----------



## hudsonam

Well, I used the Dr Denese stuff tonight and the facial pads gave me a bit of a burn. The serum and cream seem good, but it's hard to tell with the pseudo sunburn I'm sporting. I'm hoping it will still have the desired effect, but even more I'm hoping this will be gone by tomorrow morning. I probably shouldn't be trying anything new until I get my skin issues straightened out, but I'm desperate. 

Paula, I'm so jealous of your cruise. I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Jen

I'm not familiar with the pads, maybe just try the serum alome?  That's what I love the most!!

I'm jealous too, I LOVE cruises!!!


----------



## Neo

I just "happened" upon this page, and thought I'd share - so as to add some more choices and confusion regarding body oil choices :

http://www.saffronrouge.com/body/body-massage-oils?p=all

Not that I know which ne to go for, lol!

*Ayuryogini*, those Dior palettes are absolutely gorgeous!!!! You are going to have so much fun with them! That clutch is just to die for, and kindled immediate want in me . But realistically, I know that I would only use the grey/purple on the left, so no: I will just have to live this one vicariously through you, so please come here and tell us how you enjoy using it 

So, is everyone but *Jen* and I getting that Dior blush??  You guys are killing me!!!! But like y twin, I'm just still very much in love with my Chantecaille blush, so I'm good. Still I hope I will find it in store soon, just so I can at least try it 

*Paula*, I'm so happy you like the EF!!!! I also found it a bit weird right upon applying it the first few times, but then, every time I caught a reflection of myself in a mirror, it was just wow! I believe that there is something that happens within the first 5 mn of application, that fuses the foundation to the skin and just makes it look fantastic . I really hope it continues to agree with your skin, and that it won't break you out like it did me . So nice that you could have a spa day yesterday, it must have felt wonderful, and just help put you in the right mind frame in preparation for your cruise - I totally envy you too, it's going to be fantastic (and in top of that, it starts on my birthday, so it has to be a good omen !)!!!!!
I use my AB peels only twice a week, and always at night. I have sensitive skin that is prone to redness, and while I don't feel that the AB peels irritate my skin (I don't feel any burning sensation or sensitivity), I do tend to be quite tomato like for a good while afterwards, so I prefer to just apply my Vitamin D and camellia oil mixed with my moisturizer after, and let the skin rest over night, without any make up application or anything. By the way, I have now been using my Vitamin D every day, morning and evening, whether I've been using the AB peels or not, and my skin just loves it, so I will continue doing this 

*Ruby*, I'm so relieved that the EF agrees with you!!!! And how nice to have a lazy day!!! I'm having mine tomorrow, but then it's not really going to be a lazy day, as I will be baking bread, and a cake (have to take that KA through its paces and try some of those recipes from my new book ), cook split pea soup for my dinners this week, and make ham endives (cooked endives, rolled I cooked ham, smothered in bechamel sauce, sprinkled with grated emmenthal cheese, and then finished in the oven - rich but oh so yummy ). Still, it will be a day at home, without make up day 

*Hudsonam*, I hope the Dr Denese products work out for you, and the redness subsides!

*Cobbie*, thank you so much for your Guerlain mascara first impressions! I will be looking forward to more follow up impressions as you use it more


----------



## Ruby296

*Paula*, glad to hear you are liking the EF foundation as well! Your spa treatment sounds nice too. We got almost 8" of snow last night. It was light & fluffy so not too hard to shovel. I am not crazy about the short days either, but they're getting longer as we head toward February  Hope your packing & prep for your cruise goes well. I found it somewhat difficult to pack due to formal attire for dinner. But I always go carry-on only no matter where I'm going as its so much easier (& cheaper now w/new fees) to have your bags w/you.

*Neo*, your lazy day tomorrow doesn't sound so lazy! Your kitchen is going to smell delicious with all the cooking & baking you're planning. I love split pea soup!! And ham endives sound so yummy too! Enjoy your day w/your new KA!


----------



## Jane917

I thought I should check in with my reviews of the my recent Sephora order. I like all the Josie Maran stuff I got in the set, particularly the argan oil. I have been using it at night under my night time moisturizer. My points rewards gift was some Jack Black lip gel, which I love, but how do you get lipstick to go on it? I need a little color on my lips when I go out. What I love best from the order are the samples of Origin anti-aging serum and Algenist moisturizer. However, I gulped when I looked at the cost of a regular size. Does anyone have suggestions for a reasonably priced serum? I also need to find another eyelid primer, if I am ever going to wear eye makeup. Lately I have not even been wearing mascara because no matter how expensive, it clumps and ends up as dots under my lower lashes. Do I need to use a mascara primer?

It will be a day of cooking for me here....I am starting bread pudding soon. The snow continues to come down.


----------



## hudsonam

Jane917 said:


> I thought I should check in with my reviews of the my recent Sephora order. I like all the Josie Maran stuff I got in the set, particularly the argan oil. I have been using it at night under my night time moisturizer. My points rewards gift was some Jack Black lip gel, which I love, but how do you get lipstick to go on it? I need a little color on my lips when I go out. What I love best from the order are the samples of Origin anti-aging serum and Algenist moisturizer. However, I gulped when I looked at the cost of a regular size. Does anyone have suggestions for a reasonably priced serum? I also need to find another eyelid primer, if I am ever going to wear eye makeup. Lately I have not even been wearing mascara because no matter how expensive, it clumps and ends up as dots under my lower lashes. Do I need to use a mascara primer?
> 
> It will be a day of cooking for me here....I am starting bread pudding soon. The snow continues to come down.


Bread pudding sounds yummy!  I just started using the Dr Denese serum and it has very good reviews. Philosophy also makes one that's supposed to be good. As for eyeshadow primer, I love my Urban Decay Primer Potion.


----------



## skyblue

*Jane* are you making the bread pudding to enjoy with Downton Abbey?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm ready for tonight's episode!


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> *Jane* are you making the bread pudding to enjoy with Downton Abbey?


I am sooooo ready for DA tonight after all the football today. We are completely snowed in, so a good fire, wine, and DA are all I need. The bread pudding is out of the oven, and has been sampled. Yum. I think it is the whiskey sauce that puts it over the top. Neo and I are having a bread pudding cookoff!


----------



## skyblue

*YUM*!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Corky*, I have been using the AB peels in the morning and because of the skin flake problems I've stopped. I might try *Neo's* schedule at night followed with Vit D serum and moisturizer.
> 
> *SN*, I've replaced my La Mer with CeraVe Cream as a treatment and it's working well. Thanks for the dupe tip.
> 
> I went to dinner last night with my friend who got my free Armani mascara, the one I got when I bought two and got the third one free. Like me she had been a dedicated Chanel user and said she loves the Armani. She said she had no flakes on her cheeks for the first time in a long time. I gave that to her a couple of days ago before I had gotten and tried the Guerlain. I told her I had a new one for her to try...lol. Information overload.
> 
> *Neo*, enjoy your day with your KA.


What is this CeraVe cream? I never heard of it. And I must have missed the intro to it here too because I don't know anything about it except you buy it at Walmart in with the bath products or something?


----------



## Jen

Happy Monday all! What a busy weekend. Got lots done but didn't do enough weekend relaxing! We had some snow Friday (and ice too) but it was 45 yesterday and it's almost all the way melted. Fine with me !

*Neo*, that page with all the oils looks really interesting! So many though, it would be hard to choose! But that just makes it fun . I'm also not caving on the Dior blush - at least until I can try it in person!! 
What fun things did you cook in your KA this weekend?

*Paula*, the CeraVe is a face (and body) lotion that is kind of a cult favorite and has been compared as a dupe to bigger brands like LaMer. I really want to try it sometime, I've heard great things about it. Oh, and I also use the Alpha Beta peels at night, my skin also turns bright red from them and needs overnight to calm down. It looks fantastic in the morning, but I could never use them in the morning! How is the cruise preparation going?

So the oil trial continues, I tried the Booth's nut one on Saturday - it was nice, but not nearly as nice as the other. I found the ultimate Sunday ritual, the Borghese mask, a shower with the Oribe hair masque, Philosophy the Big Skinny scrub followed with the Aromafloria oil.....softest face hair and skin EVER!!! I haven't tried the Neutrogena oil yet, I kind of wanted to try the Aromafloria again just to make sure it was that much better - and it is. However, this morning I used the Oribe curl creme - and it's the first Oribe product I'm really not a fan of  - and I'm really surprised actually with how much I LOVE everything else! My hair is really flat and not very curly today, and usually it looks 10 times better the day after I do the deep masque. Oh well, I guess it's best to not get hooked on the $50 hair cream anyway, and when I have an HG already in the Hercut (with still like 6 backups!) it's okay.


----------



## ellesu

We've been on the road again so it's been difficult to keep up, but....*Cobbie,* which CeraVe did you order - the tub or the AM/PM creams? I ordered the tub but also saw the AM/PM combo on Amazon.

*Jen,* did I miss your Comphy sheets review? I have Comphy sheets and Spalena duvet and shams and am thinking about ordering another set of one or the other. I really like how light and cool my bamboo sheets are but they wrinkle something terrible!

All the baking going on! That must have been the lovely scents I smelled yesterday.


----------



## Jen

ellesu said:


> *Jen,* did I miss your Comphy sheets review? I have Comphy sheets and Spalena duvet and shams and am thinking about ordering another set of one or the other. I really like how light and cool my bamboo sheets are but they wrinkle something terrible!


Nope! I haven't actually received them yet. I really don't know when they'll come, Innkeepers Secrets doesn't offer any tracking information. I'm excited to get them and will for sure report back!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> We've been on the road again so it's been difficult to keep up, but....Cobbie, which CeraVe did you order - the tub or the AM/PM creams? I ordered the tub but also saw the AM/PM combo on Amazon.


I have all of those and the face wash. One difference in the AM/PM cream is that the AM cream has SPF30. I have used the tub on my face.


----------



## Jane917

I have used to CeraVe AM and PM creams. Not too impressed with the PM cream, but will keep using it. I did not buy the tub, but maybe that is what I need for the PM. I keep the CeraVe in my travel bag. I have been home since Friday, so have not used them in a few days. 

I am still looking for that HG of eye liner that won't make me look freaky and is easy to put on. Tarte? Urban Decay? Sonia Koschuk?


----------



## Jen

I seem to be the only one that isn't obsessed with the UD 24/7 pencils, but I LOVE the Clinique quickliner eyeliner, it's my favorite of everything I've ever tried. I got the UD pencil to compare and ended up returning it! But, everyone else loves it!

*Cobbie*, I'm kind of glad it's not just me with the Oribe curl cream, I thought at first maybe I didn't use enough - but more would just weigh it down even more. I'm so surprised and dissapointed in it given how awesome the shampoo and conditioners are! Plus usually the day after I use the masque my hair is soooo soft - and this stuff has even managed to make it feel weird along with weighing it down. Too bad SpaceNK doesn't take things back like Sephora does!

I'm heading to Target today, I may have to pick up a tub of the CeraVe to compare to the waaaaay more expensive Dr. Denese products I've been using. I love all of them though, my skin hasn't been this good for a really long time! 
*hudsonam*, what do you think after using the serum for a few days now?


----------



## Someone Nameless

The Milani eyeliner from WalMart gets my vote.  I'll take it over that Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner.


----------



## Jen

I totally forgot I picked up a Milani but haven't tried it yet.  I'll have to remember to do that, though I usually use a plum colored one and they only had brown.


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, I used the serum a couple times with the Dream Cream and I think I like it, but today I didn't have time (I had about 15 minutes to get out the door for work) and just used the Dream Cream. It wasn't moisturizing enough on its own.  My face does seem to be slightly less irritated and broken out now, but that could just be coincidence. I really want to try that CeraVe. Is it more of a night cream, or can I use it for day too?

I tried a Guerlain (sp?) foundation sample yesterday that I got from Sephora but I didn't love it. The color was a little light, but still when I have flakiness, it (liquid foundation) emphasizes it more than the mineral makeup I use. :/ I really am itching to switch though.

I'm going to have to try this Walmart eyeliner! I love the cheapo recommendations!  Good for my credit card! But now I want to try the Clinique too. LOL.


----------



## Jen

I haven't used the Dream cream by itself at all, I'm so in love with the serum I won't skip it!!  That's interesting to hear though.  I've never tried the CeraVe either but when I do I'll let you know  
Oh, the Clinique is only $14.50 - not that bad   !!


----------



## gajitldy

I picked up that jar of CeraVe cream over the weekend and can't say I love it.  It actually makes my face feel drier.  It is very good, however, as a body cream.  I will stick to Dr. Denese serum which is my favorite.  I agree that the day cream alone is not enough.  Although my skin is so dry that the serum alone is not enough either; I use moisturizer after the serum soaks in.

Looking forward to trying the JM argan oil.  It has shipped!

Diane


----------



## hudsonam

gajitldy said:


> I picked up that jar of CeraVe cream over the weekend and can't say I love it. It actually makes my face feel drier. It is very good, however, as a body cream. I will stick to Dr. Denese serum which is my favorite. I agree that the day cream alone is not enough. Although my skin is so dry that the serum alone is not enough either; I use moisturizer after the serum soaks in.
> 
> Looking forward to trying the JM argan oil. It has shipped!
> 
> Diane


Hmm, that doesn't give me much hope then. I am so dry that I often need Aquaphor (or what I used to use - Vaseline) on my face at night. I wish I could find my HG of skincare.


----------



## ellesu

Thanks for the CeraVe reviews ladies! I'll give the tub on order a try for now and if it works well I may give the AM cream a try - I really need SPF where I live. It would be _very_ nice if the tub works for morning and night. For those of you with dry, dry faces - my face is the same. I've yet to find a moisturizer that controls the dry/tight feeling. At one time I tried putting on lots and lots of moisturizer but, of course, it didn't soak in - just made my face look greasy. But....after using Argan oil for a few months (how long have we been talking about it?), I'm actually using less product. My face still feels tight in places, but nothing like it used to. It also adds so much body to my hair. I don't use it regularly because it's easy to end up with greasy hair, but occasionally, a scant drop rubbed through damp hair or added to conditioner is a treat. I know _they_ say it's important to hydrate from inside out. I don't drink nearly as much water as I should - that's the only thing I can think of to try for my dry skin.

Jen, I hope your sheets make it to you soon and that, after all the mess ups, you really, _really_ like them.


----------



## Jane917

The CeraVe AM is enough moisturizer for me, as long as I also use a hydrating foundation. Truthfully, my MK Time Wise daily moisturizer is still probably my favorite daytime moisturizer. I like it much better than Hope in a Jar.


----------



## Jen

Well, I just picked up a jar at Target so I'll let you know. Worst case I'll add it to my pile of body moisturizers and work it into the mix 
I'm obviously a HUGE fan of the oils, I think that has helped my skin more than anything. I think the argan and passion fruit are the best for moisture, so if you haven't tried those I highly recommend!!!

*ellesu*, thanks - I sure hope so too. I'm actually really worried that they really are going to be the same as the Spalena and I wasted all this time and money, but I hope not!!! If they aren't really the softest sheets I've ever felt I'm sooooo going to kick myself!!


----------



## Neo

Super quickly as I'm super busy: just back from my dermatologist, who told me to get rid of my Lubriderm ( ) and go for Cetaphil or CeraVe... I got Cetaphil as the "CeraVe" didn't say non-greasy  

ETA: I'm only talking about body moisturizer here, not face...


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> Super quickly as I'm super busy: just back from my dermatologist, who told me to get rid of my Lubriderm ( ) and go for Cetaphil or CeraVe... I got Cetaphil as the "CeraVe" didn't say non-greasy
> 
> ETA: I'm only talking about body moisturizer here, not face...


WHAT?! Why? I don't think I can ever give up Lubriderm!!!!! I'll let you know how the CeraVe is both on my face and body.....but that is just a major bummer!!!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> WHAT?! Why? I don't think I can ever give up Lubriderm!!!!! I'll let you know how the CeraVe is both on my face and body.....but that is just a major bummer!!!


I know ... Oh, and another thing: he said to apply the moisturizer on WET skin, after the shower, and pat down with the towel, so like with an oil. Something about skin ph being different when wet and better locking in moisture... I need a new body oil!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jane917

*Neo*, is there something in Lubriderm that irritates your skin? I actually Aveeno as much as I like Lubriderm. I don't have the CeraVe Body Lotion (just the am/pm creams) to compare.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I too am curious about why he says to get rid of Lubriderm.  Most dermatologist recommend it along with all of the others.


----------



## Neo

LOL, he wasn't that precise! I went in in follow-up to a consultation I had with him last week, concerning all the breakouts I've been having on my chest and back for the last 6 months or so (never had that before in my life, I'm not thrilled...). He prescribed some treatment and said to come back in 3 months. It's been a week, and my chest and back look like they've been through fire (and feel that way too ), so I thought I'd go back... Of course, he's never seen such a reaction to the topical stuff he prescribed me (I ALWAYS have those "interesting" and rare reactions nobody has ever seen, sigh...). So now he told me to stop everything and prescribed other stuff to get back to where I was before (triple sigh). I then asked if I could still continue hydrating on those areas. He asked what I was using: I said the fragrance free/everything free Lubriderm (I was quite proud too, lol). He was already on his way out and said to get rid of it (he actually mumbled


Spoiler



Get rid of that crap


 - he's an eccentric, but I like him, lol), and to get myself some Cetaphil or CeraVe if I preferred. I shall comply .

But as I have to see him again in 3 weeks (he's fast becoming my best friend, lol), I can ask him then what exactly he dislikes in Lubriderm 

But I had been using Lubriderm for the past 2 years without any problem (lately mixed with some of that unrefined Camellia oil to use it up elsewhere than my face), and from my point of view, was fine with it. It has never provoked any unwanted reaction on my skin.


----------



## skyblue

I looked at CeraVe at WalMart, but took a pass. It didn't seem as moisturizing as my *Origins Precipitation Extra *body cream. I have been using it for a very long time. It leaves my skin amazingly silky soft!


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, that's so weird. I've never heard anyone say Lubriderm was bad, just the opposite. I love it. I'll use the CeraVe to see the difference, but with the way my skin feels after using this Aromafloria just twice I'm afraid I'll never want to use anything else! I'm going to make myself try the Neutrogena tonight, so I'll report back and let you know if you should try it. Ask him next time if he has any body oil recommendations! I've heard you should do it on wet skin, I can never manage to do it that fast! Plus I'm freezing when I jump out of the shower wet so much prefer to pat dry first! I do try to do it as quickly as possible to lock in the moisture. That's so weird you've been breaking out on your chest and back, my salux cloth has pretty much eliminated all of that. You haven't changed laundry detergent or anything, have you? A friend of mine broke out like that and found out she was allergic to Bounce dryer sheets. What a pain, especially that you had a worse reaction to his fix for you!

I tried the CeraVe on my hands, not my face yet - but it feels nice and thick and not greasy, so I'm optimistic I'll at least be able to use it.


----------



## Addie

I've missed so much! I've got, like, ten pages to go through!

*Ruby*, how are you feeling today? Have the shingles gone away?
Yes, the JB Vitamin E is only available in the set.  It's actually slowly working its way up to my favorite. I really hope they decide to make it permanent.
For tightlining, I actually just use the Milani eyeliner in black. The UD eyeliner in Perversion works wonderfully as well, but there's something not quite right with the formulation of that one. When I use Perversion for tightlining, more often than not, I end up with this weird film over my contacts? It only happens when I tightline with the Perversion.
Yay for getting your Dior blush! It looks so beautiful!
Your description for the smell of the Alba Kukui Body Oil sounds amazing!

*Jen*, yay! Glad you love the Mac paint pots! 
I'll definitely have to check out the Aromafloria. It's at Ulta, right?
So sorry to hear about Maddie.  It must have been incredibly upsetting for the both of you. I probably would have started crying at the vet's. Is she doing better now?

*Neo*, so sorry to hear the Ellis Faas didn't work out.  
I have a Sephora brush very similar to the 224 (at least based on pictures as I don't own the 224), and it doesn't shed--in case you were looking for a replacement. This is the one I have: 

I actually have two of them: one for concealer, one for blending eyeshadow. I have to put them in separate areas, though, or I'll forget which is which.
More foundation?!  
I'll have to get a sample next time I'm at the mall. I really like the Guerlain, but lately I've been in the mood for a dewy foundation. So the YSL sounds like something I might like. And as soon as I like this one, you're going to like another one, aren't you? 
Your KA is gorgeous!!!
And that's really weird about the Lubriderm.

*SN*, the picture of your poodle with the monkeys is adorable!

*Cobbie*, the Dermalogica is a manual exfoliant while the AB peels are a chemical exfoliant. The Dermalogica works better at removing flakes immediately for me. The AB peels have a bunch of beneficial ingredients like retinol. The Dermalogica works right then and there when you're using it but not after while the AB peels work then and a bit after since some of the ingredients stay on your skin.
Oh, I just saw that Jen gave a great explanation. She said it better and far more succinctly than I did. 
I'm sorry to hear the AB peels are causing your skin to flake! Ugh. Flaking skin is so frustrating with makeup.
Yay for liking your Dior blush, too!

*Heather*, I have a friend who is absolutely obsessed with Lush. Her bathroom is full of their products. Her favorite Lush product is their face moisturizer (I don't know which one). I've bought a few things from Lush and have liked them. My favorite would probably be the Sex Bomb Bath Bomb. Yes, the name is ridiculous, but the smell is amazing. It lasts on your skin, and I love it. I actually asked if they had a lotion or other product with that scent, but they don't. The only problem is it stains my bathtub pink and takes a bit of scrubbing to remove.

*Hudsonam*, I'm glad Sophie is doing well! The day I took Addie in to get spayed, I felt so guilty that I bought her three toys and a ton of treats. It also made me feel better. When I picked her up after the operation, she was so groggy and very unhappy with me. So I bought her love back with the toys and treats. 
Oh my gosh! I love the picture of Sophie in front of the heater! So cute!

*Ayuryogini*, I look forward to your Dior blush review! 
I've never tried the Suqqu brushes, but they seem wonderful. Everything I've bought that Lisa Eldridge has recommended, I've loved, so I bet the brushes would be the same. I'm interested in the face brush, but it just seems to be priced a tad high for my tastes. Maybe one of these days.
Your two Dior palettes are gorgeous! I'd have a hard time using them because they're so pretty.

*Jane*, glad you're liking the Josie Maran stuff. I don't wear lipstick, so I don't have any advice for how to apply it over the JB lip balm, but I'm glad you're liking it!

Okay, everyone needs to stop talking about the Vitamin D serum. I'm serious!
Now, tell me how you all apply it. 

As for me, I've only bought a few drugstore products at Ulta (and another Essie nail polish because I seem incapable of leaving there without at least one new nail polish ) since I last posted. Quite boring, I know.

Did you all hear that Edward Bess has now come to Sephora? I've read a lot of wonderful reviews about his bronzer in Daydream. I love the Chanel creme bronzer so much that I've ignored all my powder bronzers, but I still feel strangely drawn to EB's bronzer. 
And I'm really interested in their Quad Royales. I need to stay away from the Internet.
 

You know, Sephora should really give KB some commission. We are single-handedly boosting the economy. 

I have to say that I absolutely adore the Camellia oil. I apply three drops day and night. And I'm using the Argan oil for my neck (two drops) and one drop for my under eye area at night. The Camellia oil actually seems to be fading my hyperpigmentation much faster. And I really like the Argan oil for my under eye area. Using it both night and day was a bit much, so I use my Bobbi Brown one during the day. I'm so happy the oils are agreeing with my skin.

By the way, sorry if I missed anyone. I had a lot of posts to go through!


----------



## Jen

*Addie*, you're so good at replying to everyone! Yes, the Aromafloria is at Ulta. I did cry a little at the vet, actually ! Just a little. I'm trying to have a thicker skin because this may happen again, but it's hard! 
Ick, I'd say a film on your contacts is bad, for sure!! I've never tightlined but I'd imagine it could run in if it wasn't the right one! 
I'm actually curious as to how others put the Vitamin D oil on too. I think *Neo* mixes it with her moisturizer, which I've done and that works. I like it direct on my skin though, it feels like the good stuff is just absorbing right in. I use 3 drops, spread it around my fingers, then pat it on everywhere - then lightly spread it around and massage it into my skin. Then follow with serum and moisturizer. Complicated, but it's working so I'm sticking with it! I alternate the oils though, and use the Camellia quite a bit in there too. I'm so happy you love it so much too!! I love so many of them, it's fun alternating and I think my skin is loving the different things I'm giving it. It's really never been so happy! I'm obsessed with the Dermalogica in the morning too, it makes makeup go on so smoothly and most days I can't even see any flakes underneath. 
I also pretty much love everything Lisa Eldridge has ever recommended too, I try to stay away from her site!!! 
I agree, seriously - there should for sure be commission paid here ! And I also agree that *Neo* will find another foundation by the time we all get the YSL   

Everything I've been reading talks about dry skin being a lot about dehydration, I haven't been drinking enough water lately either. I drink a ton of tea in the place of what used to be water, and I think that's okay but still need more pure water. I'm going to make a real conscious effort to drink more and see if it makes a difference in my skin. It also talks about taking vitamins, and I'm terrible about that too. I used to be great at taking them with breakfast, but now that I have to take synthetic thyroid I can't take vitamins within 5 hours of my medication in the morning. It's hard to change habits!


----------



## Ruby296

I love the CeraVe in the tub for my hands (my girls use it all over) but I tried it on my face & it didn't moisturize nearly enough. Actually seemed to suck out moisture & left me w/dry flakes. Im still using maracuja on my face w/occasional added Aquaphor on my nose when I need a little extra. The Alba oil has become my favorite body oil. It's not a dry oil but sinks in quickly & hydrates well over the day.

*Neo*, I wore the EF today. Had a quick little meeting at school w/assistant principal this am about ex's crazy behavior & how it might play out at school. At end of meeting she said "I don't mean to be nosy, but your skin looks amazing & you're glowing. How are you managing this when you are under so much stress?" I told her about you & the EF foundation and she said she was going to look into it! She's much lighter in skin tone than I am or I would've made her a sample. But she made an otherwise difficult day so nice w/her genuine compliment.

*Addie*, thanks for asking, I'm feeling much better. That antiviral worked well. I still have little twinges of pain but nothing like it was. Thank you also for sharing about your go to's for tightlining. I am going to give that Milani liner another try. I hope JB makes the vitamin e one permanent too. I won't buy the set b/c I don't like all the flavors. I am really loving the Dior blush! I'm so glad I got it. Matte blushes don't seem that popular so when I find them I jump on them. I've seen quite a few reviews for the Edward Bess line, mostly those quads! They look beautiful but I think the little bit of shimmer would scare me away. The Beauty look book always has great reviews of all the high end stuff.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, the Cerave in the jar reminds me of that same Origins stuff that you recommended and I bought last year.  It's about the same thickness and seems to work equally well in my opinion.

My Vitamix arrived tonight.  For $400 it is not especially pretty and I'm sitting here looking at it wondering what in the heck to do with it.  I mean it has so many switches and knobs!!!!  I haven't a clue!


----------



## ayuryogini

*Ruby296 and Neo*, Thanks for the info on where to buy oils; that is really helpful.

Has anyone ordered the Guerlain Cruel Gardenia Meteorites? They seem very popular; I've read nothing but Rave Reviews about them, and while I was trying to decide on them today when I was @ the Neiman Marcus website, they sold out!
I have never used Meteorites before, but that one looks so beautiful; does anyone know, is it just for cheeks or could you use it on your entire face?

Based on the reviews from many here, I ordered an eyebrow pencil from Shu Uemura today, and thought I'd let y'all know that if you spend $65 at their site, you get some oil cleanser as well as a mini-eyelash curler, which I was very excited about, since theirs seem to be some of the most highly rated eyelash curlers.

*skyblue*, I use the Origins Precipitation Extra Moisturizing Creme, too, and I absolutely love it. Sometimes I use the Blue Morpho body oil by Kate's Magik instead (which I usually purchase through Isabella, but they are out of it right now), but the Origins is my go-to, especially when I want something unscented.

*Addie*, I had to laugh at your post, because you're exactly right, those Dior palettes are so pretty I AM having a hard time using them; I thought about buying a back up Clutch, but that would be ridiculous; however, Neiman Marcus has one that has a little different colors, a pale green, pink and brown, that looks enticing.

Where are people getting their Ellis Faas Foundation to try?

My Hana arrived today! I cannot believe all the goodies they give you, it's packaged so beautifully, but the skeptic in me wonders how they can afford that, and maybe I would have liked to pay less for the hairdryer. I almost hate to write that, because it makes me sound like I don't appreciate the special touches, but....Did anyone else have that reaction? I haven't used the hairdryer yet, though, so maybe I'll feel differently once I do.


----------



## ellesu

*Jen,* I just last weekend started on synthetic thyroid (Synthroid, I think). I _hate_ taking pills/tablets! I already take a blood pressure tab and almost didn't get the Synthroid filled because I just didn't want to _take it._ But....I got the prescription filled and started swallowing them.  Have you had any side effects with yours? When my doctor was talking to me about low thyroid symptoms he mentioned dry skin - maybe the medicine will help that. I didn't even think about that until now. Maybe, I don't feel quite so bad about adding another pill if it helps my dry skin. Maybe.  

Welcome back *Addie!* I always enjoy your reviews and advice. Even if my bank account sometimes doesn't. 

Yay *Ruby* for the compliment on your skin! I know that make you feel good.  You and your girls are still in my thoughts.

*SN,* I am so jealous of your new Vitamix - I should probably skip your upcoming posts on all the interesting ways you're going to using it because I've been tempted to buy one for quite a while now. I should, but I won't. 

And of course I just got a new supply of Lubriderm. Oh, well.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Jen, I have issues taking the synthroid too.. It really messed up my schedule. But I feel so much better when I do take it. I had to resort to setting an alarm on my phone so I'd remember to take my other stuff later in the day.


----------



## Neo

*SN*, I'm so excited for you having gotten your Vitamix - and it may not be as pretty and shiny as the KA, but you will be making much healthier stuff in it . I'm sure you will have so much fun with it, and enjoy your smoothies, instantaneous soups and ice creams so much, that you will wonder why you hesitated so much  

*Ellesu*, I'm with you, and we can be jealous of SN's Vitamix together 

Ok, so I had to go to CVS after work to get my Rx, and while waiting for it to be ready, I started reading up reviews on the CeraVe lotion. A LOT of them were mentioning how fantastic the CeraVe was for their eczema , so I got it too. I'll be taking the Cetaphil back to Duane Reade tomorrow ...

*Jen*, good thinking, and I wish it were something as simple as a reaction to Bounce drier sheets - but this is now the second dermatologist I see about this, and while both are totally different and have different approaches, they both agree: it's stupid acne, and it's 100% hormonal. I've never had that before, and why now all of a sudden? No clue. It's also very localized - just the chest and top of my back. I haven't been able to wear the 3/4 of my wardrobe since last June, and getting slightly tired of crew necks and scarves . Oh well, I'll be trying the CeraVe lotion tonight, after my 90 seconds shower - the joke: I'm supposed to keep my showers at 90 seconds, and I guess I'm to do without washing my hair?? The best I could give him on that one was that I would be as fast as I could... And I will definitely ask him about body oils next time! And thank you so much for your feedback on those Ulta oils!!! Now just the last one from Neutrogena to go 
But you know what: I'll stop the drier sheets just the same, you never know, and it would be so awesome if this was the answer to my problems!!!!
You know, except for at the gym, I only drink tea, all day long. I sure hope it helps keep me hydrated, or else I'd be in trouble 

*Addie*, nice to have you back, we've missed you!!!! I know, such a pity on the EF, but I'm glad it's agreeing with *Ruby* and *Paula* . Thank you for the Sephora brush recommendation, I will definitely check it out! And you absolutely need that Vit D oil, it's just wonderful! I actually apply this one first, on its own, just like *Jen* does. It's the AP oil that I mix with the AP moisturizer, and I apply those 2 in combo afterwards. I was a bit worried that it would be too much for my skin, but no worries so far, and both my skin and I are loving it . Oh, and did you see that Sephora now carries the AP oil? They say limited edition, but I don't think it is for AP. Oh, and I think you and *Jen* will be disappointed : I don't think I'll be trying too many other foundations anytime soon! I really love the YSL, and the color match is just sooo good! I think that for me, the only thing that can top it, is the EF, and as we know, that's just not an option ? And that's exciting about Sephora carrying EB too now!!! I have his eye brush, and it's fabulous - the only eye brush I would keep if I could only have one (but thAk goodness I can have more, lol).

*Ayuryogini*, get that second Dior clutch, they are just sooo pretty!!! You can get EF foundation from SpaceNK, beauty.com, and the EF website. But if you just want to try it, get in touch with the EF CS through their website, and they will send you some samples! I hope you love your Hana - and yes, I had the same thought when I got my package . Still it was so much fun opening it and going through everything 

*Cobbie*, you are my hero!!!!! Way to go on going ahead with ordering the EF !!!!! I actually think that 102 will be great on you, but can't wait for you to get it and try it!!!!

And yayyyy *Ruby*!!!!! I'm so glad that there was at least a highlight to an unpleasant discussion with the school!!! But I'm personally convinced that the EF is so nice on you because it has a gorgeous support to start with - I know that it only has light coverage


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Super quickly as I'm super busy: just back from my dermatologist, who told me to get rid of my Lubriderm ( ) and go for Cetaphil or CeraVe... I got Cetaphil as the "CeraVe" didn't say non-greasy
> 
> ETA: I'm only talking about body moisturizer here, not face...


Did he say why to get rid of Lubriderm? My derm. has always recommended Cetaphil. The facial cleanser especially. And it is good. I had forgotten about it. Rinses off entirely, which a lot of them do not. I hate the feeling of left cleanser on my face when rinsing. I swear, I never heard of CerAve and I totally missed SN's post about it. I really really liked the Aveda Green Science moisturizer a lot. It's expensive though and they do have an entire line. the moisturizer worked really well on my face and I don't recall ever havig the dry feeling. I have it now though, but I think it's from the peel. Which I used last night I think. My face did not turn red hardly at all. Which is odd as my face ALWAYS turns red. One of my best friends that I am going on a cruise with is a Dr. and he told me last night no more face peels before the cruise. I think that is probably a good idea, although I may try the AP once more. The AB scares me, especially since you all get peeling and flakey from it. I don't have that much skin to lose. It's very thin and I have rosacea and spider veins on my cheeks. Doesn't make me look like a monster or anything, but it does need covering up. Tomorrow, my face gets the full make up routine using the EF. Today I was late for the doctor and all I got on me was EF. Last week I went back to the Meteorites with the EF and that's when it looked so good in the pm.


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> I know ... Oh, and another thing: he said to apply the moisturizer on WET skin, after the shower, and pat down with the towel, so like with an oil. Something about skin ph being different when wet and better locking in moisture... I need a new body oil!!!!!!!!


ONe body product that may be my very favorite to use that way is Aveda Carribean Body Creme. Just a little bit on wet skin and oh my. Your skin feels so delcious, it's hard to describe. As a matter of fact, I should pick one up to take on my cruise. Using it dry I don't like it as well as it doesn't go far enough for the price I pay for it. Mmm, wanting some now. The Caribbean Aveda products are some of my very favorite body products. I LOVE the bar soap for my body. Love the Body Creme. LOVE the candles. Love the liquid for the bath. Hmmm, there is more, but I can't think of them all at the moment. HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, place your ingredients in the VitaMix. Flip the switch on the far right. That turns the power on. The next dial to the left ramps up the power. Turn it all the way to the right. Then, flip the switch on the left. That's the "turbo speed". Let it run until it's smooth. Flip off the switch on the right. Make sure you return the other switches back to their starting positions, and make sure the lid is on before turning it on! 

The video is EXTREMELY helpful!!!! Watch it a few times and you'll soon be a VitaMix pro! Check out YouTube, too! 

*Corky*, we got some of the Aveda lotion on one of our trips, but I can't remember which one now! . It is very nice!


----------



## Neo

*Paula*, he didn't really say why, just to get rid of it and get one of the other 2. As I said, I went for both but will be taking the Cetaphil back and using the CeraVe as it sees to be helping with eczema, ad my chest and back just look angry right now 

I definitely want to pick up that Aveda body creme at some point - but maybe not right now 

Oh, and I have NO issue of peeling or flacking whatsoever - I thought I should mention that . I use the AP peel once a week (on Wednesday), have a Borghese mask once too (on Sunday), and use the AB peels twice (Monday and Friday). I do all of these at night only, then hydrate and let me skin rest until the next morning. I use my Clarisonic, with a sensitive brush, morning and evening, low setting in the morning, normal in the evening. I don't use my Clarisonic on Wednesday evening before the AP peel.

That works for me 

You must be so excited about your cruise, yaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruby296

*Ayuryogini*, you are very welcome! I hope you find something you like  And I'm happy to hear your Hana arrived! I wondered the same thing about all those "freebies"; really not so free & rolled into the price of the already large price tag.

*Ellesu*, thank you for thinking of me and my daughters. It's been a tough weekend but I'm looking forward to a better week.

*Cobbie*, the assistant principal is a wonderful woman & I'm just so fortunate that she is there at school supporting my daughters' education & looking out for them in every way. She did make a tough morning much easier as I had to share some pretty ugly information with her. That's great you've found a way to make the CeraVe work for you! And I'm so excited that you ordered the EF foundation! It's amazing stuff!! Please share your thoughts after you try it 

*Neo*, I forgot to mention that the CeraVe is fantastic for excema!! I have 2 small areas on my knees that crop up every now & then & this clears it up in a day or two. I hope you can figure out your ski care regimen soon. That's got to be so frustrating for you  I don't use any dryer sheets. I read that they leave a "plastic" like film on the lint trap that's invisible & hard to clean which can then be a fire hazard. I have a very strong fear of fire. Many years ago I happened to be home visiting my parents for the weekend & late one night their neighbor's house went up in flames. It was an old house & burned very fast. Huge flames leaping out everywhere. We had to evacuate & the flames were so big & hot it melted the paint off that side of my parents' house. It was really scary & I'll never forget it. I keep my toaster oven unplugged unless I'm using it, & I unplug my washer & gas dryer if I'm gone for a weekend or more. I'm a bit paranoid I know....Sorry I got off track there. Let me know how you accomplish a 90 second shower!! Is that dr serious?? I can do 5 minutes but not 1.5 minutes! Thanks for your compliment too  but I have a hunch it's mostly due to the magic of the EF!!


----------



## corkyb

Luvmy4brats said:


> Jen, I have issues taking the synthroid too.. It really messed up my schedule. But I feel so much better when I do take it. I had to resort to setting an alarm on my phone so I'd remember to take my other stuff later in the day.


Ok what's the deal with Synthroid. I take a ton of medications and I take my synthroid right along with them as soon as I wake up and before I eat breakfast. I'm vaguely aware I'm not supposed to do that but I am feeling so bad physically and emotionally these days that maybe I better pay attention to how I am supposed to take it. Does it not work or does it potentiate itself or other meds if taken together? What about with food? Crap. I'm probably going to have to wake myself up in the middle of the night to take it. I remember thinking there is no way I could do that and promptly forgetting what "that" is.


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> LOL, he wasn't that precise! I went in in follow-up to a consultation I had with him last week, concerning all the breakouts I've been having on my chest and back for the last 6 months or so (never had that before in my life, I'm not thrilled...). He prescribed some treatment and said to come back in 3 months. It's been a week, and my chest and back look like they've been through fire (and feel that way too ), so I thought I'd go back... Of course, he's never seen such a reaction to the topical stuff he prescribed me (I ALWAYS have those "interesting" and rare reactions nobody has ever seen, sigh...). So now he told me to stop everything and prescribed other stuff to get back to where I was before (triple sigh). I then asked if I could still continue hydrating on those areas. He asked what I was using: I said the fragrance free/everything free Lubriderm (I was quite proud too, lol). He was already on his way out and said to get rid of it (he actually mumbled
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of that crap
> 
> 
> - he's an eccentric, but I like him, lol), and to get myself some Cetaphil or CeraVe if I preferred. I shall comply .
> 
> But as I have to see him again in 3 weeks (he's fast becoming my best friend, lol), I can ask him then what exactly he dislikes in Lubriderm
> 
> But I had been using Lubriderm for the past 2 years without any problem (lately mixed with some of that unrefined Camellia oil to use it up elsewhere than my face), and from my point of view, was fine with it. It has never provoked any unwanted reaction on my skin.


Neo, I wasn't going to reply until I had more time to get to everyone and when it's not 1am, but I had to tell you that I have been having the same problem with my chest and back and I have the SAME issues with medicines giving me the " rare" side effects that no one else gets. And it totally sucks not being able to wear half my clothes! My regular doctor was wearing this beautiful sweater that dipped way down in the back and I was so jealous that I can't wear something like that. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know you're not alone.

And re: this Dermalogica, which one do you all use?

Welcome back Addie! 

And Ruby, I'm so glad you're feeling better, and yay on the glowing skin!

Jen, I hope your kitty is feeling much better!

Paula, I had to laugh at your comment about thinking there's no way you'll do that and then promptly forgetting what that was. That sounds so familiar. Lol.


----------



## ellesu

*Ruby,* I had a similar experience re fires. Several years ago the house across the street caught fire. Standing on my porch I could feel the heat and had to dodge the embers. I had my hose ready to start wetting down my house if needed. It was amazing and a true learning experience. Unplugging the toaster over is a biggie with me, too.

*corky,* Luv and Jen will probably have more info (since I just started Synthroid), but....I was told to take it first thing in the morning and wait half hour before eating or eat and wait two hours. Basically, take on an empty stomach. The pharmacist said I didn't have to wait to take my blood pressure med but there are some things (like vitamins) that you're not supposed to take at the same time. There was something about walnuts and grapefruit but I can't remember.  Too confusing. That's why I hate taking pills.


----------



## Jen

I found out my thyroid was pretty much not working at all about 2 years ago. I didn't even know there was anything wrong, we just did a standard blood test since I was turning 30 - and she said she's only seen one worse case than me in her 20 years as a doctor. My TSH was at 54 (for those that don't know, that's what your pituitary gland puts out to tell your thyroid to work, it's supposed to be between .5 and 5) and they ran the test 3 times because they didn't think that could possibly be right but it was. I take 175 mcg of synthroid a day. Honestly, I can't tell the difference either way and my doctor can't believe it. I also hate taking pills daily, but know I have to! The one positive side benefit is that it should help with weight loss, back before they knew better they prescribed synthroid for weight loss!! It should help boost energy and metabolism as well. I'm not sure about skin benefits, mine didn't change either way. It could be part of why I've lost weight instead of gained after quitting smoking, but I honestly don't know. I do get pretty tired now much earlier if I miss taking one (but never felt all that tired before taking it at all ) so try to be good about it. I need to set a reminder too to take vitamins at night with dinner! 
*Paula* - you're supposed to take thyroid a ½ hour to 1 hour before eating and I'm very strict about that - I take it as soon as I wake up. Also don't take any vitamins within 5 hours.

I tried the CeraVe last night, it's nice and I like it, but it's nothing real special. I also used the Neutrogena oil - I really like it&#8230;..but not quite as much as the Aromafloria. It made my skin super soft - if I hadn't tried the Aromafloria first I'd love it! Next time I'm going to mix it with the Lubriderm and/or the CeraVe. Still, above all the Nuxe and Aromafloria (of course the two most expensive ) are my favorites. I still haven't been able to put the Booth's monoi on, the smell totally puts me off! It's just such an odd scent.

*Ruby*, how great that the assistant principal commented on your skin! That had to make you feel great and ease a tough situation. I'm so sorry you still have to deal with him, I also think of you and your girls often. Sorry to hear about that scary fire incident as a kid, that would scare me too! I try not to use dryer sheets and don't when possible, but I just love the feel it gives my clothes.

*Cobbie*, I'm so excited that you got your Vitamix! Definitely not pretty, but the biggest beast in my kitchen. It's amazing what that thing can do! As I've said I make green smoothies every day, and have gotten so good at it that you really can't taste the greens. My absolute favorite is raw beet root with spinach, green yogurt, whole flaxseeds (as the Vitamix freshly grinds them), frozen strawberry, blueberry and pineapple - then fill to the top with water. Delicious and obviously really good for you!! Like *skyblue* said (who also gave very good instructions!), for sure watch the video that comes with it, that'll help give you an idea where to start.

*Ayuryogini*, that Guerlain highlighter is gorgeous! I've seen it but really don't need another one so I've resisted this far. You'll love the Shu pencil, it's amazing. I was skeptical because I loved my Mac, but it's 10 times better!

*Neo*, that's such a bummer, I'm sorry to hear that. I know what it's like to struggle with acne, I've had it on my chest/back before but have always had it worst on my face. Showers in 90 SECONDS?! Oh my, that's impossible! I have tried a million times to cut mine down but just can't get out in less than 15 minutes! That's insanity - but at least you don't have to shave  . I really hope this dermatologist is able to help you and that the CeraVe helps too. How odd that it's suddenly happening, you'd think by our age hormones would have evened themselves out!

*hudsonam*, sorry to hear you're having issues with your chest & back too, what a bummer!! The Dermalogica is the daily microfoliant. Thanks for asking, Maddie is doing much better - I think! She acts like nothing is wrong so I hope it's healing nicely.


----------



## skyblue

*Ruby*, my children have very sensitive skin. They both suffer from eczema. The derm recomended I switch to All Free And Clear detergent, and not use any fabric softeners. She said the dryer sheets coat everything with a film. They are not good for skin, clothing or dryers. I also know someone who had a dryer fire. I never leave home with a major appliance running!


----------



## Jen

That's not what I want to hear!  I really don't like clothes without the dryer sheet.  Is liquid fabric softener just as bad for your clothes?  I could try that instead.  Static is an issue though without the dryer sheets.  

I'm so sad, the woman that has cut my hair for over 15 years has to quit for awhile, if not permanently.  She had surgery to cure a problem with her hand, and she came out 100 times worse.  It's so awful, she's in constant pain - her tendons are fusing with her scar tissue.  It's so awful.  She tried to come back for awhile but just couldn't do it.  She's probably done with cutting hair  
I feel worse for her, obviously, but that woman has some magic with my hair and literally no one else can duplicate it.  On her last leave I tried 3 different people and all 3 cuts were pretty awful.  I'm going to one of her coworkers (that actually used to cut my little sister's hair before she passed away, so that'll be nice to see him) on Saturday so we'll see.  Maybe he's absorbed some of her magic!


----------



## Ruby296

*Ellesu*, your experience w/fire sounds very scary as well. The fire trucks were dousing my parent's house w/water too. If they hadn't I'm sure it would've caught on fire too.

*Jen*, thanks so much for thinking of us. I can feel all the good vibes from you wonderful ladies on this thread/board. Unfortunately I will never be completely separate from this crazy individual, but I have to try & free myself from him as much as possible.


----------



## hudsonam

Just wanted to share really quick that Ulta has 20% off until 1/28 with code 62714!!


----------



## Neo

Oh *Hudsonam*, you had to come and tell us about the Ulta promo, didn't you? Now I may just have to get that oil *Jen* likes so much... But I really shouldn't, especially right now... I'm so sorry you are having the same skin issues as me - I don't wish this on anyone, it's just so frustrating and unfair . I hope your dermatologist finds a solution for you soon - I now have a 3 weeks set back at least, thanks to my freak reaction to the last trial of treatment . And please do let me now if you find something that works for you, as it seems our skins have the same iffiness too...

You know, I haven't had any tight skin feeling this winter for the first time ever (I have combo skin, normal/dry n the winter, and normal/oilier in the summer). I put it all on account of my AP oil, which I suspect is actually just Camellia Seed oil, but I'll never really know, will I? 

*Cobbie*, this is my beloved AP oil - I got it in my AP set (which was different from yours, and then prompted e to get a back up, as both this and full size of the TR creme I use anyway were the same price as the creme alone). I think the set I got was some kind of launch promotion, and now the oil is only available on its own (for a seriously ridiculous price for the quantity ):

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P302941&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=5945

*Ellesu* and *Ruby*: your experiences with fire are really scary! I would be exactly like you if I had ever had to live through such a traumatizing experience! I am pretty careful as it is, but I don't think you are ever careful enough, and here in NY where everybody lives on top of everybody else, I often think of it. That's also why I didn't want to live in too high a building or on too high a floor: I'm on the 14th floor, and know I can get down on foot if necessary.

I have ordered some dryer balls to see if they help with the static and can replace the dryer sheets...

*Jen*, I'm so sorry about your hairdresser! Both for the poor woman who must be devastated and in such pain, but also for you!!!! A good hairdresser is hard to come by to, and I think that's especially true for curly hair!!! I really hope her colleague can help you, and is good enough so you can keep ongoing back to him/her and s/he can develop a real feel for your hair with time?

I wanted to share my shower/body lotion experiences from last night and this morning . I think that last night I kind of managed the 90 seconds: what I did, is that I got wet, then turned off the water while soaping up, and used my Clarisonic without the water running from the shower head but from the faucet, so it didn't touch me but was available. I turned the water back on and just rinsed off. Voila! This morning I did the same, but was not as successful as I had to wash my hair, so that was that. Still, I hope I didn't do too bad, but I hope this is over soon, as it's freezing when the water is off and I'm standing there soaping or lathering my hair!!!!

And then I applied the CeraVe on wet skin, as recommended by my dermatologist. It's not an altogether pleasant experience, and feels even kind of gross to me, to be honest. The watery lotion mess you slather around your skin feels yucky, and then again, it's cold, and it takes a while to feel warm again after, as you have to delicately pat yourself dry afterwards and can't just do with a good rub down. But I don't know if it's this technique or my new CeraVe Lotion (the one in the pump bottle), but my skin has never ever felt this lusciously soft and moisturized yet non greasy - I couldn't feel that I had applied anything on my skin, simply amazing! It's now been 14 hours since my shower, and my skin is still amazing. I have tried it with my hand lotion too: applied it to my wet hands and then patted dry: wow! And I thought my hand lotion was efficient before that!!!! I would highly recommend you try it for yourselves, if only just on your hands, it's just that amazing!!! Even if it is unpleasant to do, I find that it's totally worth it in the end. Oh and one added benefit: because of the lotion getting mixed with the water on your skin, it stretches it and a little goes a really long way, so you will have your lotion for at least twice as long, lol!


----------



## corkyb

skyblue said:


> *Ruby*, my children have very sensitive skin. They both suffer from eczema. The derm recomended I switch to All Free And Clear detergent, and not use any fabric softeners. She said the dryer sheets coat everything with a film. They are not good for skin, clothing or dryers. I also know someone who had a dryer fire. I never leave home with a major appliance running!


Wow. I have to stop using the dryer sheets. I did switch to a Free N Clear detergent, but I still am having skin bumps, redness, and at times, itching til it bleeds and at other times, no itching at all. It's on my arms and spread to my back. I also am having constant little sensitivity bumps on my scalp that is a reaction to the hair color I am using. I am fearful how my skin is going to react in the sun next week with all these problems. I would love it if it were the dryer sheets. I switched meds and that didn't do a thing.


----------



## gajitldy

Well Neo I totally agree with your post on the CeraVe in the tub.  Especially since I bashed it for use as a facial moisturizer, I feel I need to defend it in the body moisturizer category.  And in its defense, it does not say it can be used on the face.  I have been using it as a hand and body lotion and it is the BEST stuff I have used.  Keeps skin moisturizer and soft and no need to re-apply in the evening.  My hand and cuticles are VERY dry and this stiff is amazing for that.  Has a texture after applied like nothing I have ever used.  No oil like feeling at all but EXTREMELY hydrating.  

I am going to get the facial AM moisturizer and give it a try.  My face is a whole different problem.  The Dr. Denese serum and dream cream in the a.m. And night cream in the evening do relieve that horrible TIGHT feeling; however, no matter what type of foundation I use (liquid or powder) my nose and chin are will get very oily during the day.  Primer does not seem to help and I have tried several kinds.  I am open to suggestions.

For those of you suffering with the bumps on your skin, I would like to suggest trying to use Ivory bar soap.  One year I burned my right hand very badly....deep second degree burns...almost lost two fingers.  The head doctor at the burn unit suggested I use this soap as it is the mildest available and is what they use at the burn unit in Stony Brook University Hospital on Long Island.  Believe me the debreding process they use is not good and then they wash you with Ivory which by then spells RELIEF!

Thanks for listening and hope it all works out.  Diane


----------



## skyblue

*Paula*, small doses of sunshine is good for eczema. Perhaps your skin issues will improve on your cruise.

I have become so used to unscented laundry detergent, that when I get a whiff of the scented variety it makes me gag. They are so overpowering. I noticed it on someone's clothing on the weekend, too.


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> *Ruby*, my children have very sensitive skin. They both suffer from eczema. The derm recomended I switch to All Free And Clear detergent, and not use any fabric softeners. She said the dryer sheets coat everything with a film. They are not good for skin, clothing or dryers. I also know someone who had a dryer fire. I never leave home with a major appliance running!


I apologize that i totally missed your post, Skyblue  I use Tide unscented but will look for the All free & clear next trip to Target. I need HE detergent tho as I've got front loaders. I haven't used dryer sheets for yrs & really don't miss them at all. They are _good_ for keeping rodents out of your car engine though...Yikes on the dryer fire, I can't imagine it.

*Jen*, I too am sorry to hear that about your hairdresser. Sounds so painful for her. I will cross my fingers that things work out w/the new person on Saturday. When I moved back to upstate NY I saw a woman in the grocery store who had hair like mine. It was cut beautifully. I approached her in the cereal aisle and complimented her on her gorgeous hair & asked if she would mind telling me who she goes to as I was new in the area. She wrote the woman's name, # & address for me and I've been going to her ever since 1999. I still bump into that very nice woman every now & then when our appointments are back to back!

*Neo*, so glad to hear that your new CeraVe technique worked so well. I don't think I could stand there w/the water off though. I'd freeze over in no time!! I'm always cold in the winter though, even w/3 layers on sometimes.

*gajitidy*, I'm so sorry to hear of your terrible burns. I hope you are healed well now. Thanks for the Ivory bar soap recommendation. My daughters get very dry & sensitive skin in the winter. They have trouble holding onto regular size bars tho b/c they get so slippery in the shower! I wonder if the liquid is as mild?


----------



## skyblue

*Ruby*, I also have front loading machines. My favorite repairman told me I could use regular detergent if I used a *VERY SMALL* amount of detergent.

Good info on the dryer sheets! I heard they also are good to deter mosquitoes.


----------



## corkyb

gajitldy said:


> Well Neo I totally agree with your post on the CeraVe in the tub. Especially since I bashed it for use as a facial moisturizer, I feel I need to defend it in the body moisturizer category. And in its defense, it does not say it can be used on the face. I have been using it as a hand and body lotion and it is the BEST stuff I have used. Keeps skin moisturizer and soft and no need to re-apply in the evening. My hand and cuticles are VERY dry and this stiff is amazing for that. Has a texture after applied like nothing I have ever used. No oil like feeling at all but EXTREMELY hydrating.
> 
> I am going to get the facial AM moisturizer and give it a try. My face is a whole different problem. The Dr. Denese serum and dream cream in the a.m. And night cream in the evening do relieve that horrible TIGHT feeling; however, no matter what type of foundation I use (liquid or powder) my nose and chin are will get very oily during the day. Primer does not seem to help and I have tried several kinds. I am open to suggestions.
> 
> For those of you suffering with the bumps on your skin, I would like to suggest trying to use Ivory bar soap. One year I burned my right hand very badly....deep second degree burns...almost lost two fingers. The head doctor at the burn unit suggested I use this soap as it is the mildest available and is what they use at the burn unit in Stony Brook University Hospital on Long Island. Believe me the debreding process they use is not good and then they wash you with Ivory which by then spells RELIEF!
> 
> Thanks for listening and hope it all works out. Diane


Diane, So sorry to hear you were burned that badly. I'm surprised about their using Ivory. Well, I know it's supposed to be one of the most mild soaps there is, but I, and several of my family members, are allergic to it. I get itchy just reading your post, LOL. So strange that we all are so different in what our bodies want and don't want. I used Dove body soap for a long time. That is supposed to be mild too... OHHH, I wonder if it's my bar soap that is causing this. Eureka, maybe. I switched to L'Occitane bar soap a while back when Neo recommended it (and she doesn't even use it anymore, what a surprise!). I've been using it ever since actually. 
Does anyone have a good remedy for a hangnail? It is very sore. I rarely get these so I don't know what to do except slap a bandaid on it to keep it from snagging and getting worse by the minute even from just touching my other finger.


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> *Ruby*, I also have front loading machines. My favorite repairman told me I could use regular detergent if I used a *VERY SMALL* amount of detergent.
> 
> Good info on the dryer sheets! I heard they also are good to deter mosquitoes.


Hmmm, maybe I should just switch back as HE detergent is more expensive. So, how little of the regular do you use for a regular load? And I see people w/dryer sheets stuck into their hats when they're gardening, golfing etc. so it seems like it must work for some!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have the HE front loader too (hate it! can't wait until it dies) and I use only a tablespoon of detergent in it.  It's plenty. 

sidenote to a funny story - my husband was having severe leg cramps.  I read about putting the bar of soap under the sheets and while I didn't put very much faith in it, I thought, what could it hurt.  Well, when I went to wash the sheets, I forgot about it being there and accidentally gathered it up with the sheets and it got dumped in the washer too.  When I walked toward the laundry room and soap bubbles were practically coming down the hall I thought WTH?    Then I remembered.  Moral of the story:  soap in sheets does not help leg cramps and it takes very little soap in HE washers.

About the fabric softener:  I hate it in my towels.  I makes them not absorbent and cold.  I'm not sure how to explain it but my husband and I both notice it.  I guess the towel doesn't absorb the water and when you touch it to your skin, it's just cold.

BUT...on our regular clothes, if I don't use a tiny bit of liquid fabric softener, they are way more wrinkled and on my husbands polo type shirts, the collar gets sorta stiff and doesn't look nice.  Fabric sheets just don't soften like the liquid does.


----------



## ellesu

Someone Nameless said:


> I have the HE front loader too (hate it! can't wait until it dies) and I use only a tablespoon of detergent in it. It's plenty.


I know what you mean about the front loader - the jury's still out on that one for me too. One thing I miss about my old top loader washer is being able to add something I've forgotten while the wash is starting. And, I'm not too sure about the bottom freezer on my fridge/freezer. I'm just not convinced that the food on the very bottom (floor - basically) stays good and frozen. The soap story is funny! At first I thought, "Oh! Good! Help for my foot cramps." But....not so much, huh?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Help for foot cramps - it's not worth the worry of washing the soap.

As far as being able to add clothes after the washer starts - I can do that.  I have the Bosch front loader.  If I just press the start button after it has started, it pauses and the door unlocks.  I throw in whatever, close the door and press start again and it resumes.

The thing I hate about it is the gasket in the front and the water that continues to stand in the bottom.  You have to leave the door open and let that dry out because if you close it, eventually it will mold and be stinky.  I learned this the hard way and even after running hot bleach water through it, I had my gasket replaced and I never shut the door. <---which looks awful, imo.


----------



## Jen

I have front loaders too, and have been too scared to use regular detergent. I hate the lack of selection for HE washers, I would prefer to use something like Woolite. I'm also not a big fan and kind of want them to die (but not really) - they TWIST the living daylights out of my clothes, and the dryer constantly gets my drawstrings (and a few pairs of my favorite undies ) caught in it and ripped up. I really don't want to give up dryer sheets, but I'll try a touch of liquid fabric softener instead and see if I can stand it. Funny, I can't stand towels that haven't been used with dryer sheets, they feel scratchy to me without! I also don't like that I have to leave the door and detergent tray open so they don't smell, but I've gotten over it...a little. 
Hilarious story with the soap *SN*!

*Diane*, I'm also sorry to hear about your hand, how scary that must have been!! I hope everything is healed up and you've got all your function back. 
I just feel so bad for my hairdresser, I can't imagine having horrible chronic pain in my hand all day. And to happen to someone who uses their hands so much in their career!

*Neo*, just get the Aromafloria, TRUST me   I'm making myself use the other ones too (maybe not the monoi) or I'd consider loading up! I may anyway...... 
I admire your shower technique and putting on lotion while you're still wet - but I'm glad it paid off! I'll have to try to put lotion on when I'm wet, I just don't know if I can.

I went home for lunch, and my COMPHY sheets had arrived!!!!!! I quickly pulled them out, and BOY they're soft. I hope I have time to wash them tonight, but it might not be until tomorrow night. However, HIPPIE - I think the chocolate colors are slightly different, so if you ordered Spalana to match Comphy or vice versa it may not match. 
ALSO, my new beautiful blinds are going to be installed tomorrow! I'm sooooo excited!!


----------



## gajitldy

I want to say thank you soooo much ladies for all your good thoughts about my burned hand.  Everyone here is just so kind and thoughtful!!  It actually happened 8-1/2 years ago and is totally healed.  I have full use of my hand and minimal scarring.

I have a friend who just turned 50 who uses the Dove soap for everything.  Honestly she has THE most beautiful skin and no wrinkles...so of course I tried it.  Was a total fail for me.  Completely dried out my skin.  I was so disappointed.  She has been using it for years so I thought sure it would work great for me.  Oh well.

Diane


----------



## Ruby296

*SN*, oh no on soap bubbles everywhere!! I will never put a bar of soap in my bed, ever!!! I've been fairly happy w/my front loaders. I wipe the gasket down everytime & keep the door open till its dry. Like Jen I do find that my clothes are twisted up in a big knot sometimes. I haven't noticed any damage to them tho. I love that my fleece pullovers come out almost dry.

[bCobbie[/b], yay for your new wireless adaptor! Talk about fast shipping!!


----------



## ellesu

Oh, yeah - the possible _smell_ from the front loader washers. When we bought ours the salesman strongly _suggested_ that I wipe the leftover water from the gasket after each wash. It's become a habit. I also leave my washer/dryer open. Ummmm....I wonder if I could open and add clothes once the wash has started? I need to dig out my users' manual....

_Diane,_ I'm so glad you had minimal scarring to your hand. I don't know how people bear the pain associated with burns and the treatments to heal them. I guess we do what we must - really no choice in the matter I guess? There is *no* way I could go back to facial soap. We've been traveling pretty much for over a year due to hubby's job and a couple of places we stayed offered what they called _spa_ quality soaps and lotions (they supposedly used the same products in their spa). I was eager to try but....my face reacted the same as if I'd used ordinary soap. Dry and tight feeling. 

*Cobbie,* I'm glad you have wifi - even if it's weak. I'll be interested to hear/read what you think about U-Verse as AT&T won't leave me alone with the offers to switch.  They are so insistent that I'm thinking about checking it out. I'm curious about internet and cable only since we have an Ooma system set up for a home phone.

*Jen,* I'm *so* glad your Comphy sheets finally made their way to you! I hope you love them. I had quite a bit of fuzz after drying my white set but after a few washes they aren't shedding nearly as much.

_Ruby,_ I saw your post after I'd already posted. My clothes tend to twist together also. And, yep, I love how the front loader can cut down on drying times for some of my clothes. Although....I can rarely wear my fleece living where I do. It's been 79 degrees - 79 hot, humid, sloppy degrees. Horrible!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I miss so much stuff on this thread.  Please don't think I'm being rude.  I don't have enough time to keep up or reply to every person.  I'm swimming as fast as I can to stay afloat. 

Diane, I never say where you mentioned about your hand.  I'm glad it is healed.

Cobbie, I missed about your wifi.  When are you going to get your Mac already?  In addition to my cable modem, I have an Airport Extreme (wireless router) and it awesome.  My house is unusually shaped, long and irregular* and this is the only modem I've found that could reach to the other end.

*Another off topic story - Our house is on a lake and the people we bought the house from said that when they went to build it, the builder asked which rooms they wanted to face the lake.  She said "the office, the family room, the dining room, the kitchen and the master bedroom"....Well, there's not a many rooms left but they did it, thus creating a long unusually shaped house, but we love it because it is unique.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

You can use dryer sheets to help remove baked on food. Just soak the dish in hot water with half a dryer sheet. It will be much easier to clean!

For clothes softening: add 1/2 c white vinegar to the rinse cycle. It softens your clothes and removes odors. The smell of the vinegar complete rinses away.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, I had the same problem with my old wireless router and had to point my iPad toward my office which is in the very front of my house.  I don't have that program any longer.  The guy at Best Buy said the Airport Extreme had the longest range.  It was not hard to install but Apple support is fabulous.  They can talk you through it.

There is also a thing called a signal repeater.  I don't have one but I know people that do.  It will boost your signal in other areas of your house.  Search  wifi signal repeater on Amazon.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'd go to Best Buy and talk to them.  I'm not sure what you have.  I had my cable modem and a wireless router.  I didn't do anything to my cable modem, I just changed out my cheap wireless router for the Airport Extreme wireless router.

I hope that helps, but definitely go talk to someone at Best Buy.  When I installed mine, I didn't do something exactly right the first time and instead of fretting with it, I called Apple and they talked me right through it.  I can't remember now what it was.


----------



## Neo

*Diane*, I was just gritting my teeth and shuddering reading about your ordeal with the burns, and I'm glad I read everything before posting and now know that you're good now and it's all in the past!!!! Still, what an ordeal ! I'm glad the CeraVe in the tub is as good as the lotion in the pump bottle I got - I really hesitated between the 2, but then decided for the lotion for now as the pump seemed more convenient to use in the shower (the new place for my lotion ). Thank you for the Ivory bar recommendation, but I have to say that I'm very happy and vy much in love with my current soap, Butter Me Up by Sumbody. Like *Paula* said, I used to use the Milk bar from l'Occitane, with which I was perfectly happy (and it lasted much longer!!!), but hen tried the Butter Me Up once, and that was that, lol. It's made in California, with on,y natural oils and stuff, and my skin just loves it, I'm sure of that 

*Paula*, I hope all your problems don't come from the l'Occitane soap, especially as I recommended it, but on the other hand, that would be great if it were that simple a problem to solve!!!!! I kind of feel that way about the dryer sheets ! Which is why I'm glad I received my dryer balls today, as laundry day is tomorrow, and a million THANKS *H2M* for the white vinegar recommendation instead of liquid softener - also so much more environmentally friendly, I really like that . I hope the dryer balls solve the static and wrinkle problem!

*Jen*, I know you are going to be blown away but... I think I'll pass on the oil! I'm THAT happy with the CeraVe, and again, not sure if it's the lotion or the method of application, but I now have to agree with my Dermatologist: compared to it, my formerly beloved Lubriderm does seem, eh, subpar (to remain polite and not use the word he did )! 
And yayyyy on your Comfy Sheets!!!!!!! So, they are softer, better, and more to the point, not identical to the Spalena?? Are you going to write Ruval? I think you should.

Thank you also, *Ruby* and *Cobbie* for the encouragement: the way I take my showers these days is a total pain (and Ruby, don't be fooled: I freeze my behind - and everything else! - off every time! But what can I do?? ). I have to say that the irritation is already much much better, so it's definitely one of the 2 topical products I was using - you have no idea how I'm looking forward to the upcoming patch testing I have to go through to determine which one it is ... I'm thinking that I can probably get back to normal showers in a couple of days, in celebration of the weekend . But I think I will continue the wet lotion application method - no matter how yucky, the results are totally worth it, and will help me overcome 

*Cobbie*, yay on your better wifi connection!!!!!!
I use BOTH the Vitamin D and the AP oil, morning and evening. I first apply 3 drops of the Vitamin D oil, alone. Then I put some AP creme in the palm of my hand, add 3 drops of the AP oil, gently spread the mixture by lightly rubbing both hands together once, and then apply to face and neck. Done . My skin is very happy!

*SN*, your house sounds amazing!!!!!!

*Ellesu*, I can guaranty you that you CAN'T open a front loader once the cycle is started (neither would you want to, lol). But anyway, there is a safety mechanism, and the door actually locks the minute you press start. It only unlocks once the whole wash is complete.

You guys all crack me up with the front loader/top loader discussion . I haven't grown up here, and top loaders are definitely not the norm for me (although I did own one as a student, because in Europe top loader are narrower, so just better for small spaces) . One thing I have to say though: as much as I prefer US appliances over most others in many areas, I profoundly dislike US washers (LOVE the dryers though, lol!). I find (and all my European friends agree), that they just don't wash as well as the European machines (on which a regular cycle is one hour to one hour and a half, and the half hour cycle is the quick cycle...), and the whites tend to rapidly turn to grey here. I take as much of my whites with me when I go to visit my parents, just so they get washed in my Mom's machine and get white again - in one wash, regular detergent. And the colors don't get ruined or anything either.


----------



## Jen

I LOVE LOVE LOVE U-Verse!!!!! Love it. We had Time Warner before, and anything was better than that - but I absolutely love having 4 TVs that share the same DVR. We have one in the living room, one in our bedroom, one in the workout area and one in my woman cave. Each is its own wireless receiver so the wifi tends to be pretty great. Plus, the storage on the DVR is no kidding at least 10 times more than the Time Warner. We've had it about 6 months and have had to restart it a few times, but that's normal I think. I highly recommend it, I couldn't be happier.

I got home too late to wash the Comphy sheets, and I may even wait until tomorrow so I have fresh clean sheets to sleep in this weekend. I'm kind of weird about fresh sheets, they're one of my favorite things. I'm so excited, when I go home for lunch today my new beautiful blinds will be installed!!!!! I was going to take a before/after picture for you guys, but didn't find out until yesterday they'd be installed today, and got home around 9:30 last night and forgot. I'll still share a picture of the new ones, I'm sure you all know how bad those ugly metal miniblinds are!

*SN*, we all miss posts, no worries there! Things move too fast and it's impossible. I'm jealous that you live on a lake, my parents live on a river and also have a really long ranch house to take full advantage of the view. I'd rather have an odd shaped house with great views from everywhere anyway! Someday I'll definitely live on water. Preferably a beach, but that'll likely be after I retire as my job won't take me anywhere but Ohio until then.

I had a signal repeater before U-verse - it hooked to the DVR downstairs, and the receiver was upstairs in my room. I'd just turn the TV on downstairs, and take the remote upstairs and the TV would work there. So make sure you're getting the right kind of signal repeater! I'm not very technical so that's about all I can help with there!

*Neo*, I'm going to wait until I wash them and use them to make sure - they're similar to the Spalena for sure, but just a touch softer - and that's before washing. I don't think I'll be able to tell until I sleep on them though. The color is also just a touch off, it's strange. But once I sleep on them I"m for sure sending an e-mail to Ruval, though I don't expect any kind of response. 
I'm so happy you're so happy with the CeraVe!!!! I haven't tried it yet but will. I did the Neutrogena oil with Lubriderm last night, it does make the Lubriderm a bit better so I'll probably do that to use up both. Of course I just bought a bunch of Lubriderm at Sams before all this!! Oh well, I'm happy enough with it that I'll keep using it until it's gone. I may try to take it in the shower and use your method&#8230;.if I can stand it!! I crack myself up though, every time I get out of the shower I have to convince myself to not use the Aromafloria every time!! 
I had no idea there was even a difference in washers, that's interesting! I've never felt whites got very white, and I'm not a fan of bleach. I don't think I can try the vinegar trick in mine though as it's a front loader, and I have no idea how to add something to the rinse cycle. Anyone know something I don't?


----------



## Someone Nameless

It's not a huge lake but we love it here. We moved here after hurricane Katrina (didn't want to clean up the mess in our old yard). Shortly after we moved, I woke up one morning to this: (this is an untouched photo)


----------



## Jen

*WOW!!!!*  That is simply gorgeous!!!!!!! Water is water in my opinion!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

OMG! I so want to be there right now! What an absolutely amazing sunrise!

Jen: Thanks for the heads up on the color difference in the Comphy and Spalena sheets. I got the beige, so hopefully it won't be TOO off. I"m anxious to see what you think of the Comphy sheets. We alternate the two brands. Right now I've got the Spalena on our bed and I'm already thinking of changing them back to the now clean Comphy sheets. Yes, I prefer them THAT much. Interesting side note, I noticed when I was changing the sheets the other day that the tag on the Spalena sheets says "Phoenix Linens". I find that very interesting since RuVal recently added the Phoenix Linen brand to their stock. I wonder if I actually HAVE Spalena sheets?


----------



## Jen

It's weird, the color is just slightly different - but I laid the pillow case on top of the sheets and stepped back, it doesn't look awful mixed together at all, but it's just the tiniest bit off.  I'll check my label, I'm not sure I've ever looked for the brand.  I'm so excited to try the Comphy and see the difference!  I'm officially done buying sheets for a very, very long time now    I pretty much hate Ruval Linens now, so I wouldn't be surprised if they switched it up on you!


----------



## ellesu

Thank you *Cobbie* and *Jen* for you comments on U-Verse. I'm definitely going to look into it - I guess I just dread making the change-up/hook-up thing. We have Cox internet and Direct TV. Both are fine but if I can get a better price....

*SN,* that is a stunning picture! Proof you made the correct move IMO.  We're also on a lake with a (sort of) oddly shaped house. The odd shape served us well when Gustav sent a neighbor's tree into our house - actually their tree hit one of our trees on the way down and they both landed in one of the little odd bits sticking off our house. Tore that room up/down, but the contractor who rebuilt that part of the house said if it hadn't been for that one section of the house sticking out as it did the entire house would probably have caved. I'm still not convinced they discovered all the damage because ever since we're noticing more and more cracks and sags in the main part of the house and the brick along the outside where the trees hit are cracked. But....there was an up side to whole mess. We have an even better view of the water after the rebuild. We had a *great* view while the rebuild was going on - absolutely no walls to restrict the view. 

Ummmm,*Neo* I hear you about not being able to open a front loader after it's started. I guess it would have to drain first or _big mess!_ And I agree that my whites don't stay white.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well, I CAN open my Bosch front loader in mid cycle.  If I press pause at any time, it stops and unlocks.  It's not dangerous because it doesn't use that much water...which is my friend's biggest complaint.  She swears that she has taken her clothes out and has seen some spots that are not even wet.    I can't say I've ever had that happen.

Ellesu, I'm sorry to hear about the trees on the house (OUCH!) but that's good that you have a better view now.   

I'm having my first green smoothie from my Vitamix.  Jane sent me a link to the recipe and I decided to make it.  I was NOT prepared to like it at all and was convinced that it wouldn't be sweet at all and would be disgusting.  I was dead wrong.  I like it.  A LOT!  My hubby just ran by as I was making it so he tasted it, also convinced it wouldn't be good.  He left saying something about how amazing it was and now maybe we could even use pine straw and it would be good.  Silly man!


----------



## Jen

What recipe is that *SN*? I'm always looking for a new one!

Wow *ellesu*, how scary about the tree! Glad to hear it wasn't as bad as it could have been.

Thanks *Cobbie*, I guess I didn't know that! I haven't really used fabric softener very much. I'll have to try it. I'm pretty sure I can open mine in the middle of the cycle too, and have. It does use such little water that it's not a big deal.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skinny Green Monster Smoothie: http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/01/skinny-green-monster-smoothie.html

and I did not add any ice.


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> Skinny Green Monster Smoothie: http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/01/skinny-green-monster-smoothie.html


That sounds really good!!! I do spinach every other day (and kale, or rainbow chard and/or red cabbage on the alternating days) but the only ones I've done peanut butter in are post workout ones. Great idea!! You'll play a lot and find your favorites. I buy giant bags of frozen fruit at Sams, it's soooo much cheaper. One of my favorite frozen fruits is pineapple though, and I buy whole ones and cut it up and freeze it. I include the core, because the Vitamix can blend it just fine and it's actually very good for digestion. 
If you're looking for a good book to read on green smoothies this one is my favorite -



I just discovered Skinny Taste a few days ago, what a great website!!

I also just today joined Pintrest and Rue La La......I see a _lot_ of wasted time in my future


----------



## Someone Nameless

I love Pintrest.  Actually, we should all follow each other there.  I would save a lot of time if we linked our purchases there.   

And thanks for the book recommendation.  I'm going to check it out!


----------



## Jen

I have no idea what I'm doing, or how to link to people!  But I'll PM you my full name if you have any idea how to find me!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I can find you.  Maybe send your email address too just in case there are more than one of you.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Well, I CAN open my Bosch front loader in mid cycle. If I press pause at any time, it stops and unlocks. It's not dangerous because it doesn't use that much water...which is my friend's biggest complaint. She swears that she has taken her clothes out and has seen some spots that are not even wet.  I can't say I've ever had that happen.
> 
> I'm having my first green smoothie from my Vitamix. Jane sent me a link to the recipe and I decided to make it. I was NOT prepared to like it at all and was convinced that it wouldn't be sweet at all and would be disgusting. I was dead wrong. I like it. A LOT! My hubby just ran by as I was making it so he tasted it, also convinced it wouldn't be good. He left saying something about how amazing it was and now maybe we could even use pine straw and it would be good. Silly man!


I can hardly wait to try that smoothie this weekend!

I can open my front loader HE just by pressing the pause button.


----------



## Jen

I *LOVE* my new blinds!!!!!!!!!!!! I was a little worried I wouldn't think they were that big of a difference, I originally wanted dark blinds but my whole house has white trim (thought about changing the trim and couldn't handle the thought) and dark wouldn't match well, so she talked me into the same white. I half wondered if I just didn't like the white of the metal ones and these would bother me just as much. NOPE! They're beautiful. It's almost amazing how different the house feels - kind of like the cheapness is gone. I couldn't be happier, it was money well spent!

Pintrest is going to be very, very addicting I can already tell. I had to back off for awhile as I'm at work  (BAD boss! )


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, I thought I'd never get through all those posts! 
Yes, Lisa Eldridge's site is incredibly dangerous because her favorites are expensive or hard to find (which makes them expensive because of shipping).
I'm so terrible at taking vitamins, too. I don't have a scheduled time to eat meals so that probably doesn't help.
So sorry to hear that about your hairdresser! 
Yay for getting your sheets!!! Finally!
And yay for your new blinds getting installed today! How fun! That was almost exactly what I thought. The wooden blinds made my friend's home go from blah to customized. If I ever get wooden blinds, they'll have to be white as well, so I'm glad to hear you really like them in that color. I look forward to seeing your picture.

*Ruby*, that's great that the EF foundation is working so well for you! It sounds lovely.
Oh, good! I'm glad you're feeling better!
I'll probably buy another JB set. I'm not in love with the Mango, but for the price, it's like I get the Mango for free.
I really like matte blushes, too, but I find they're not always done well. Some will just make your face look flat and dull. From the swatches I've seen, the Dior blush seems to almost have a glow to it without being shimmery, which is my favorite type of blush. The Nars Gaiety blush seems like that as well.
I've actually been going over The Beauty Look Book's EB reviews ever since I found out his line was coming to Sephora. I never read the reviews for brands I can't easily buy, so when that changes, I have to go back to all the reviews to see if there's anything I need. 

*Neo*, I'm definitely going to have to get a sample of that YSL foundation you love. I would try the EF one, but the fact that your skin reacted so badly to it makes me nervous. My skin has become pretty sensitive; it's finally almost back to normal, so I don't really want to mess with that.
I just checked out the AP oil. And I still can't believe how expensive it is! I'm glad I'm in love with the Russell Organic's Camellia oil because I don't think I could get myself to spend that much for just oil. But the bottle is beautiful.
Sephora doesn't carry any EB brushes yet. I hope that changes. They have a physical EB store here, but it's just far away. If I'm ever near that area, I'll have to drop by EB and check out that eye brush. I'm very intrigued.
I'll definitely have to give the lotion with wet skin a try. Glad to hear it's working well for you, and I hope that and the shorter showers help solve your skin problems!

*SN*, yay for your Vitamix arriving! And I'm glad you're loving it! That recipe sounds delicious.
That's so funny about the soap!
And your house sounds wonderful! Oh wow! Your picture is gorgeous! How wonderful it must be to sit on the porch after a long day, drink some tea and watch the sun go down.
Yes, I agree with *Jen*. We all miss posts. And I often forget what I write, so if someone doesn't reply, I never know.  This thread moves so fast; it really is impossible to keep up with everything.

*Ayuryogini*, the Guerlain Cruel Gardenia Meteorites look beautiful! Guerlain does highlighters so well. I need to check it out at the counter.
It's definitely not Guerlain's typical meteorites form (the little balls). It's more shimmery than the regular meteorites. I don't think I would use it all over the face because it would be too much. I think it's more of a highlighter.
Oh wow. The other clutch is beautiful, too!
Yay for your Hana arriving! I look forward to your review on it.

*Ellesu*, thanks! Your bank account as well as mine. 
I had Cox in OKC, and it was actually cheaper than AT&T. AT&T will give you all these great discounts, but they slowly start to go away. And after a year or two, you get the real price. That said, I had Cox internet and TV, so I don't know how the pricing is for DirecTV.
I'm sorry to hear about the tree landing on your house, but glad to hear it didn't cause your whole house to cave!

*Cobbie*, it took me, like, an hour.  And I know I missed replying to some things I meant to reply to.
I'm sorry to hear the AB peels don't seem to agree with your skin. I understand not wanting to risk upsetting your happy skin. If you decide to try it once more and it still doesn't work out, I suppose the good news is that you don't have to keep buying them?
I can't wait to read your EF review! Fingers crossed that you purchased the correct color!
Yay for your wireless adapter working! I have U-verse and really like it. I'm glad to hear others have had to restart their DVR as well. I'm on my second one because my first one freaked out and erased everything that was recorded on it. I've had to restart the second one a couple of times so far but no other issues. The main reason we got AT&T instead of TW is because AT&T has a Korean channel you can add.
I've always seen the Merle Norman stores around here, but I've never purchased anything from them. I've actually just started using the Cetaphil cleanser (gentle). It feels a bit odd on my face (like a mask), but it washes well.

*Paula*, sorry to hear the AB peels are drying your skin! Like *Neo*, the AB peels don't give me flakey skin. I've figured out my flakiness is from dry weather, lack of a proper moisturizer, and me going a bit too liberal with benzoyl peroxide. The Camellia oil has helped me immensely.
Yay for your cruise! I've never been on one but do want to eventually. It sounds like so much fun.

*Hudsonam*, thanks! It's nice to be back talking accessories! 
The Dermalogica we're talking about is the Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant. It's a manual exfoliator with rice pieces in it. It's actually not that harsh, but it works really well.

*Diane*, sorry to hear about your burned hand! It must have been incredibly painful. I'm glad it healed well, though.


----------



## Addie

Oh, and quick question: Has anyone ever tried Chantecaille's Tinted Moisturiser? I've read/watched a few reviews and all really like it. Lisa Eldridge has a new blog post and answered a question about it saying she liked it better than Laura Mercier's and Bobbi Brown's.


----------



## Addie

So I'm reading the Q&A session Sephora put together with Ole Henriksen and Dr. Dennis Gross here: http://community.sephora.com/t5/Ask-The-Experts/EXPERT-SKINCARE-Q-amp-A/m-p/281167/thread-id/443?om_mmc=oth-fb-20120118-skincareevents-su
The first question is about treating and preventing back acne: 


> The key is that you don't want to overtreat or be aggressive with that area. For the first week (1x per night), fill your sink with warm water - you want to take a cup of sea salt and mix it in. Dip a think towel (like a dish towel) and lay it across your back (do this for about 5 minutes at a time) - so that it binds with your skin. The sea salt will take down the redness and inflammation. You will see a tremendous calming in the skin at which point you would use my loofah body scrub (ask a friend, wife, husband) to help you scrub your back 2-3x / week. The menthol will purify and reduce inflammation (a natural astringent) and the scrub will gently exfoliate and dislodge any debris. Follow with my all purpose aloe gel to soothe, calm and heal. These two steps alone will provide tremendous benefits. The secret from here on out is to do the body scrub once a week and make sure to regularly clean and exfoliate the skin. If you have a particularly stubborn spot, treat with roll on blemish attack.
> 
> Another great way to treat back acne is to cut out excess sugars in your diet and if you're working out - make sure to change out of your gym clothes afterwards and shower.
> 
> Cheers - Ole





> Hi-Body acne is similar to the acne you get on your face, oil glands (pores) fill or clog with oil and bacteria get trapped in that canal. The germs reproduce and pimples form on the skin's surface. Sometimes body acne can be cured without a trip to the dermatologist.
> 
> It is important to cleanse the skin and I recommend a Moisturizing Body Wash used in conjunction with the Alpha Beta® Daily Body Peel. The Alpha Beta® Daily Body Peel is a two-step system used to treat and prevent problems such as backne. It was developed to help open clogged oil glands and blackheads that are implemented in the formation of acne. Another good idea would be to steam the area before applying. This is another great way to unblock pores on the back.
> 
> Dr. Dennis Gross


I know the Body Peels didn't do anything to help Neo but maybe Ole's response will be beneficial?


----------



## hudsonam

Like *SN*, I don't know where to start and I know I won't be able to remember everyone I want to reply to. Your house has the MOST amazing view though *SN*!

*Neo*, thanks for the well wishes. I ended up cancelling my derm. appt. because I really think my problem is with the yeast imbalance in my system. I had another endoscopy today, so in a couple weeks they'll have the results of the biopsy and I'll hopefully get on some Diflucan again. I know the derm would probably give me a bunch of creams and meds that would only irritate and dry me out. I think part of my problem is also hormones. Even though I'm only in my mid-30's, the women in my family all went through menopause in their early to mid-30's, so I'm sure my hormones are acting a little wacky.

I keep thinking about trying the _Proactiv body wash_. Anyone tried it?

I really want to try the Vit D for my face. I need to go back and search through the posts to find that one again. I have the Butter Me Up soap saved on my computer and the CeraVe. I definitely want to try that one.

To someone who asked if I've used oils, I forget if I responded, but the argan seemed to make me flakey after using it for a week or two. The maracuja just smells so awful that I've only used it a couple times.

*Diane*, that is so scary about your burn! So glad you are Ok now.

*Jen* and *Addie*, thanks for the heads up on the Dermalogica. Another one to save. 

*Jen*, I completely agree about the wooden blinds. When we got them in our living room, it made everything look so much nicer! I'd love to get them in the rest of the house as well. We actually got fake wood and they've been great. Also white. 

So I've been using the Dr. Denese facial serum and Dream Cream and while the Dream Cream doesn't seem to moisturize me enough, the serum seems to be doing good things, so I'll keep using both (with a dab of Cetaphil cream over the really dry areas that are super flakey for some bizarre reason, but which are improving), and see how it goes. I guess even if I use the entire contents, I can still return it within 30 days to QVC. 

*Neo*, that's crazy about the washers here! Who knew! We have a lot of issues with our washer stinking, and we try all kinds of things and nothing works 100%. It really stinks, no pun intended. LOL.

I almost forgot, our 2nd Keurig, after having to get a replacement once already, died yesterday. After talking to the rep today and trying some troubleshooting, they are sending us another new one. Two days before our warranty was going to be up! I haven't been using it much since I've had to eliminate, or almost eliminate coffee from my diet due to my ulcer, but hubby had an interview the other day and started out the day with a broken coffee maker! He managed though.  We're hoping he'll find out tomorrow if he got the job, so keep your fingers crossed for him!

Oh, and Pinterest! I haven't added anything yet, nor do I really know how it works just yet, but I'd love to join in!  I'm AmberneeCrochet. How do you search for someone? I can't figure it out.

I almost forgot, I'm going to a Pampered Chef party tomorrow night... I see trouble for my wallet in the future!


----------



## Ruby296

*H2M*, thanks for the great tips on alternative uses for dryer sheets!

*Neo*, glad to hear your new shower method is agreeing with you & that you're loving the CeraVe so much. I'm sure you'll be glad to return to the "water on continuously" method soon  And I hope the patch tests aren't too awful. Let us know how you make out.

*SN*, what a stunning sunrise!! That would make me want to get out of bed every morning. I hate getting up when it's pitch dark out.

*Ellesu*, so sorry about the trees hitting your house. I cannot imagine how scary that must have been. Glad you're all rebuilt & that you've got lovely views. Ha, I live in fleece probably 8 months out of the year! It's warm but lightweight, easy to travel with & washes/dries fast.

*Jen*, hooray for your new blinds! Bet they're gorgeous ....pics please??!! 

*Addie*, that's nice when you're basically getting a JB lipbalm for free. Gave a lemon tube to my little one & she loves it. Her lips are so chapped but it's been helping her a lot. You described the Dior blush well. It looks very matte in the pan & there's no shimmer at all, but somehow it doesn't translate a flat matte on your skin at all. I don't know how they do it, but I love it. I've been wearing it everyday since I got it. I'm considering a back up....I think you should ask *Neo* about the Chantecaille TM  Still loving the EF Foundation. I almost wish I didn't though as its pricey....I received my Josie Maran kit today w/the Argan oil, match master foundation, color stick, lip treatment, hydrating powder & retractable brush. It's going back. The match master turns me orange. I read reviews that said both, it did/didn't. It felt nice going on, but orange isn't a good look on me. I did try the Argan oil after I washed the foundation & color stick off & I like the scent. But it's not worth keeping just for that. The color stick smells like menthol & the lip treatment smells like sour apples. No color at all to the lip treatment. Felt slippery/greasy. I put a little powder on my nose & it looked heavy & cakey. Ugh. Oh well live and learn. No more JM for me. I'll have to try Argan oil from another source if I decide I like it enough.


----------



## Jen

Well, it's hard to just show _one_ picture, so while I'm at it (and my mom wants pictures too, she's in Florida) I'll share a few. I apologize, they are gigantic but I don't care, I don't feel like resizing them  Plus, you can see detail better.

First, just a picture of my overall living room so you can see how many windows there are and what a big difference it makes. There is another one to the left of the picture but I couldn't squeeze it in. I'm so bummed I didn't take a before picture (though I'm sure they are in the background of pictures somewhere) but you can get the idea.










Please excuse Maddie and her pile of paper we leave on the floor for her - I didn't have the heart to take it from her to take the picture. My husband gets embarrassed occasionally because of it, but hey - my cat LOVES it so I don't care what it looks like, she can have it! It does go away when company comes over.

Anyway, this porch door used to be those awful sliding plastic ones, viola!










This is a close up so you can see the thickness of them (and my red wall )


----------



## Jen

*hudsonam*, oh yeah - these are fake wood too! They are almost identical and are sooooo much cheaper. I decided just to do the whole house and am glad I did. I'm glad you're liking them though sorry it's not the miracle you were hoping for. Mine seems to continue getting better with use (and I use a dab of that organic super balm from drugstore.com I posted about awhile back) on the super dry spots and that has worked really well for me. Sorry to hear about the ulcer, ouch! I'll try to find you on Pintrest when I get the chance, I'll be the random Jen that starts following you   I only figured out SN because she found me.....but I'll certainly try to figure it out!! 
Pampered Chef - FUN!! Luckily I got completely stocked when I got married (400 guests invited to my wedding, 300 showed up and most of the rest sent gifts ) or I'd be in serious trouble with that! My mom has some great Pampered Chef stuff.

*Ruby*, the JM matching foundation turned me an awful shade of orange too. Not attractive! Sorry (but happy ) that you love the EF so much!! I know that makes *Neo* so happy!!


----------



## gajitldy

I received the Josie Maran TSV yesterday and am very disappointed.  Seems like extremely poor quality.  It is going back.The "blush" stick smells really bad.  The argan oil does not moisturizer my face at all.  Powder feels very drying.  The foundation made me looked washed out...I can do that on my own.  LOL

  I am sticking to my Hydroshield from now on!

Diane


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, your new blinds are beautiful!! And your living room is so cozy and welcoming. I think I see one of your fabulous throws too... Maddie looks very comfortable on her papers, I wouldn't have taken it away 
either  How is she doing lately? I wouldn't recommend JM products to anyone, at least now I know.

*gajitidy*, geez I'm sorry you didn't have better luck w/the JM kit but I can't say I'm surprised. I tried the Argan oil tonight and the jury is still out. It might be ok, but I'm going to stick w/my maracuja.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, the blinds are beautiful and so is your house.  Besides being so much cheaper, the fake wood blinds won't warp like the real ones can.


----------



## gajitldy

Ruby, the trouble is that these "kits" suck me in cause they really ARE a good value!  Of course, I guess it's really not a bargain if I don't need it....

Diane


----------



## ellesu

*Jen,* the blinds are lovely! I love the white and you'll never regret having the whole house done at one time - only one time moving things and cleaning up. One and done.  I also have a red accent wall - how many coats did it take to get that lovely color? I think we used an entire gallon on one wall!

And....I'm paying no attention to the Vitamix posts.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The blinds are gorgeous! (so is the cat, paper and all...) hubby and I are talking about getting wooden blinds as well. We need something! And I love the red wall... Our last house had a red family room and we adored it.


----------



## Neo

*SN*, you have such a gorgeous view from your home, wow!!!!!! Thank you for sharing it with us 

Ok, I have to ask my Mom if her latest washing machine has a pause button . Sounds quite practical 

*Ellesu*, so sorry about your house, but thank goodness nobody got hurt! I hope you weren't in the house when that happened!

*H2M*, I wanted to thank you again for the white vinegar tip in the laundry! My stuff smells fresh, is soft, and the whites came actually out white again, woohooooo!!!!!!! I'm done with regular chemical fabric softener!

I'm also very pleased with the dryer balls! While I don't do my laundry myself (I spoiled that way, as I have a very sweet lady who comes to help me with all my cleaning and laundry once a week), nothing seems more wrinkled than usual, and no static as far as I can see/feel. When I finish this bottle of Tide, I want to give this natural detergent a try:
http://www.amazon.com/Nellies-NLS-100T-Natural-Laundry-soda/dp/B001GODIEE/ref=lh_ni_t
The reviews are very promising, and I was wondering if any of your ladies have any experience with it?

Lalalalalalala! I can't hear or read anything about smoothies and Vitamix, lalalalalala! LOL! I'm very happy for you *SN* that you loved your first smoothie, and hope it made you feel better about getting your Vitamix 

*Jen*, your new blinds are beautiful!!!! I bet you keep on checking out your home and wondering how such a thin can make such a huge difference and give such a nice new look to it ! And your home just looks beautiful, and so cozy! I'm glad you left Maddie on her comfortable paper - she looks very satisfied there 

*Addie*, I can't wait for you to try the YSL and hear what you think! You won't believe it, but today, I took the Guerlain LDP back! I used less than a quarter of it, and I know I won't use it again: the YSL is just such a great color match, I love the dewy radiant finish, and it totally agrees with my skin. What more can I want (if I can't have the EF, that is )?
Thank you, I really hope I finally get to the bottom of my skin issues - face is fine now, almost completely back to normal (I can't believe how long it took it to recover from 2 days of wearing the EF ), but I still don't know what has been prompting the first in a lifetime of chest and back breakouts for the least few months . I've pretty much tried everything that I can on my own, and at this point, I'm just going to be patient and go with whatever my dermatologist recommends and give that a try. Well, right now, I'm not going to do anything whatsoever, and just be careful and hope the extra irritation disappears!!!!

*Hudsonam*, fingers crossed for you that your skin troubles are soon to be behind you! That's crazy that your washer stinks! Do you leave it open when not in use? Oh, and the Vitamin D oil serum is from Dr Dennis Gross, and you can get it from beauty.com or Sephora, as far as I know. Both offer free shipping, except that it seems that beauty.com uses the UPS/USPS combo, which is the slowest ever. But I had $23 worth of coupons and credit to use, so that was that 
Oh, and I really think you may be surprised and really like the Camellia oil, and it may really be worth a try?

*Ruby*, thank you - I'm really quite blown away by the wet moisturizer application, and I'm just happy that my skin is not as red, bumpy and itchy anymore ? And *Jen* is right: it is making me extremely happy that you like the EF so much and that it works for you 
I'm sorry you and *Diane* aren't thrilled with the JM sets - but so great that you can send them back!!!

I've gotten slightly carried away these past few days, with purchases ranging from baking stuff and gadgets, to German food stuffs I haven't had in a really long time, to my first diamonds  - small hoop earrings, with microscopic diamonds, but hey they are real, and really cute! They are perfect for every day wear with a bit of bling and for a bit more dressed up look. I guess it's age ...


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've been buying things like crazy this past week, but nothing really exciting. New shelves and baskets for the laundry room.. New hampers for the upstairs hallway (5 of them so we can sort as we go) a new blender (not a vitamix, but I'm eyeing it) new canisters for my Kitchen, new verticle blinds for my Kitchen (temporary until we decide on the wooden blinds) and a beautiful wind spinner to put over my sink. oh and the new bathtub caddy and some pretty jars to hold all of my LUSH finds...

I also got a big bottle of When Hope is Not Enough (love that stuff) and some more of the Turbo Boost Vitamin C powder

I noticed the conversation earlier about dryer sheets/fabric softener/detergent.. I don't like fabric softener at all, but hubby does.. I usually just use the dryer sheets and am perfectly fine with them (I use Bounce and try to find the original scent) I also use Tide w/ bleach alternative with the original scent. Which is getting more and more difficult to find.. Any time I've tried to switch to a new brand, I break out in a horrible rash. I also use Lever 2000 soap because I have issues when I change.


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> I've gotten slightly carried away these past few days, with purchases ranging from baking stuff and gadgets, to German food stuffs I haven't had in a really long time, to my first diamonds  - small hoop earrings, with microscopic diamonds, but hey they are real, and really cute! They are perfect for every day wear with a bit of bling and for a bit more dressed up look. I guess it's age ...


Pictures of earrings?


----------



## Neo

*Luv*, are you still thinking of that pink KA? 

Except for the earrings, all my purchases have been around my KA and baking, lol! I'm having a lot of fun though, and all my colleagues have been lovely this week 

Like you, I haven't used any fabric softener in a while (ever since I wasn't able to find the kind/scent I like anywhere), and have found that Bounce dryer sheets were enough. But with my skin issues, I figure it's worth a try going without and seeing what happens... Have you ever tried something natural in terms of detergents, like that Nellie's I linked to above? I wonder if you you would have skin issues with something like that??

*Addie*, I also wanted to say that I have also heard a lot of good things about the Chantecaille tinted moisturizer, but have never tried it - the MUA at the counter told me that it has more coverage than the Future foundation I had for a while, and which had enough coverage as it was for me, so I let it be... Please share if you got for it


----------



## Neo

*Jane*, I just tried, but it's not working out too well in the artificial light . Will try again tomorrow


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> It's not a huge lake but we love it here. We moved here after hurricane Katrina (didn't want to clean up the mess in our old yard). Shortly after we moved, I woke up one morning to this: (this is an untouched photo)


OH MY GOD! That is just gorgeous Sandra. I did not know you lived in New Orleans, let alone as recently as Katrina.That must have been so awful. Did you lose everything? Was all your family ok, I hope?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Neo said:


> *Luv*, are you still thinking of that pink KA?


Of course.. Unfortunately, it's not going to be in the budget for awhile. Maybe I can convince them it would make a great mother's day present.

I think if I try out the stuff at the link you posted, I'd have to make sure I have nothing going on in case of a reaction... I'm so scared to try something new.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't live in New Orleans.  I live in Mississippi.  Contrary to what was on tv, Hurricane Katrina hit here too.      We only lost power for 14 days, and lost all of our freezer and perishable food contents (it was impossible to buy a generator at first) and our yard was a MESS.  Other than that we were very blessed.


----------



## Jen

Thanks everyone!!! I'm so beyond happy with how they turned out. You're right *Neo*, I just keep checking them out! I just can't belive how much it transformed the room. Thanks for the compliments on my house too, cozy is what I was going for! *ellesu*, I think it was 2 coats of paint to get that color, with a coat of primer under. The previous homeowners painted that wall a hideous coral color for some reason, which is why it's red! The same color accents in my kitchen. You can't see the other side of the wall, but it angles way up and the highest point is around 20 feet. I made my husband get up on the ladder to paint that! It took at least a few cans of paint for both that wall and the kitchen!

Thank you for asking *Ruby*, Maddie seems to be doing pretty good! Of course we'll see at the next vet visit, but she's hanging in there. That cat only leaves the paper to sprawl in front of the vents.....where I actually put another piece of paper for her to lay on there  Spoiled pets!! You should see her when we turn the fire on, she gets as close as possible without setting herself on fire! *Cobbie*, I love that you have a huge bed for Norman. Why not, right? I don't care what it looks like if she's that happy, and I'm sure you guys feel the same way! I guess I feel that I'm gone so much it makes me happy to think of her being happy at home. 
Oh, and yes - that IS my fabulous Soft Surroundings throw! I'm still obsessed with it, and STILL go AHHHHH when I slip under it!!!

*SN*, I'm so sorry you had to live through Katrina, but am happy to hear the effect on you was pretty minimal, at least in comparison. How incredibly scary that had to be though.

*Luv*, I hope you get your pink KA for Mother's Day! *Neo*, I'm actually a bit surprised you didn't mention how great the red one would go with my house  !

I'm sorry everyone is so unhappy with the JM TSV, I do love the argan oil (but it's the same anywhere else) but I never use it alone, I use the oils under the serum and moisturizer. I was admiring my skin last night when I washed my face, it's literally been years since it's been this happy and clear! The nose is still slightly dry and red, but about 15% of what it was. I'm so thrilled with the Dr. Denese products, thanks again *Diane*!!

So I just want to make sure, you can use the white vinegar with both whites and colors, right? I'm going to try it this weekend and really don't want to ruin anything in case it's only with whites!!!


----------



## Jen

Thanks *Cobbie*! I'm going to try it this weekend.

Has anyone heard of Indie Lee facial products? They're on Hautelook today, with a few different kinds of different face oils. Not that I need more oils of course, but I'm always curious about different ones!!

http://www.hautelook.com/event/12805targetskinconcernswb


----------



## cmg.sweet

a blogger I follow likes Indie Lee products. She has a few reviews/posts about some of the products but I don't know if she has tried any of the oils: http://www.beautyaunatural.com/search/label/Indie%20Lee


----------



## Jen

Thanks for sharing that *cmg*!! Between that blog and a few other reviews I found it seems to be very positive. So, I figured what the heck. The eye balm is what sucked me in, with the dry patches on my eyes (and increasing dark circles and puffiness ) for $11 I really wanted to try that. While I was paying for shipping I also got the regular moisturizing oil, the lavendar oil, and the Squalane oil. I have a problem   - I just love new facial oils!!! 
And other than the Squalane all the oils were 4 oz, and I spent a total of $60. Worst case I don't like them and give them to someone else.

Oh, and *Cobbie* - believe it or not that couch is 31 years old! My parents bought it the year after I was born. I can't believe how great it still looks. Just don't look that close !


----------



## skyblue

Wow! How in the world to I keep up with you gals? 

Road trip to *SN's* house! Wait on your porches, I'll swing by and pick you all up! . We can sip beverages and do a lot of chatting on that deck with that beautiful view! . Gorgeous! 

*Jen*, I love your blinds! Excellent choice! Your house is lovely! 

I will consider using vinegar in my wash. Great suggestion, *H2M*! My front loader allows me to open it mid cycle as well. It wouldn't know how to act if I didn't throw in an errant sock after I closed the door and walked away! 

*Luv*, sounds like some great purchases! I think the pink KA is the perfect Mother's Day gift!

*Gajitlady*, sorry the Josie Maran didn't work out. I use just the JM oil and really like that. I have never tried her other products.

*Neo*, DIAMONDS!!!  Please post that photo PRONTO!  

*Cobbie*, I think Norman deserves any bed he wants! Who could resist his requests?


----------



## Jen

I half wish I had an EF counter anywhere near me! I do want to try the YSL, but am hopeless at picking color online. If my skin continues getting better like it has, I won't need quite as much coverage and my whole world of foundation may open up. Now I really want to try something with a more dewy finish like I never have.

My Comphy sheets are in the dryer!!! I take it back, the color isn't just a touch different, it's WAY different. I only compared the pillowcase earlier, when I pulled it all out I realized it's like dark brown vs. light brown - the Comphy being the dark brown and much more my color. They are soooo soft and I am sooooo eacited !!!! Let's see - when did I first order these sheets, August? It's about time I get to sleep on them!!!!!!  

Seriously *Neo*, we absolutely need to see pictures of your first pair of diamonds!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I'm so glad to see my little tips were of use to y'all! I buy white vinegar at Sam's and I get 2 gallon sized jugs for less than $4. It's really an economical AND green solution.

The dryer sheet trick with baked on gunk really works well, especially with cast iron.

Jen I just can't wait to hear your review of the Comphy sheets. I hope it doesn't turn out that their superiority is just in my imagination!

If y'all have a Facebook page, and don't mind helping a sweet couple out, please go this link and leave a comment on photo number 12. The couple is my boyfriend's brother and his bride (that was the wedding I attended in May, if some of you remember). I absolutely love the tenderness displaying in their portrait....

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151185870530507.786982.218759155506&type=1


----------



## Hippie2MARS

That's the one...the very last one of the bunch. I appreciate your support!


----------



## Neo

*Luv*, I totally think that the pink KA would be a fantastic Mother's day present!!! Fingers crossed that it works out that way 

*Jen*, I did think about the red KA against that gorgeous red wall ! How did you know . And I maintain that you NEED it. You just don't know it yet! Last night I came home to black bananas, and hope, in 5 minutes I had whipped up a banana/chocolate chip bread and made my colleagues' day today - just imagine how much your employees will love you when you bring them baked stuff!!! LOL!
Way to go n those oils!!! You really crack me up - between the reading and the trying out, you are fast becoming my oil guru!!!
And I highly recommend the dewy finish on a foundation! I'm sure you must have an YSL counter in the area, and for EF, they are really good at sending samples if you contact their CS - I understand that they are quite stingy with quantities, but it's at least enough to determine the right color match and whether or not you like the finish - although I'm personally convinced that it's impossible not to love it!!!!

*Cobbie*, I know exactly how you feel about the EF!!!!! Trust me ! I'm so glad it's the right match, and that you like it - I had a feeling you would . Now fingers crossed that your skin likes it too! But I'm sure it will, I seem to be one of the very few who had issues with it 

You guys are all so sweet, but I think you are going to be disappointed: my diamonds may be real (and forever !), but they are truly microscopic!!!! I actually think that when I'm wearing them, I'm the only one who knows they are there, lol. But I still love them, and here are a couple of pics (first one is on my pinky, so you can imagine how small they are ):

















Today I was first very excited to come home to all my baking goodies that had arrived, and then I was just overwhelmed: I didn't know where to put everything!!!! After washing it all and a couple of hours of reshuffling things in my kitchen, I have finally found space for everything, phew!!!

For those interested, this weekend I'm making chewy chocolate chip cookies, ginger snaps and shortbread. Next week I'm thinking blueberry mini muffins and brownies... Although I really want to make a harvest roll (a type of jelly roll) too, but I just may keep that one for myself


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, your earrings are so pretty! You can dress them up or down. They are classically elegant!

A party at Neo's? Fresh baked goodies? I'm in! I'll race you there, *Cobbie*!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Cobbie* And *Skyblue* !

Oooh, that would be so nice if you could just all come over for tea time with cookies and cake!!!!! Wouldn't it be a wonderful way to spend a Sunday afternoon? And you could all bring your iPads and Fires, and we could all shop online together !!! Or make an outing to SpaceNK and Bloomies and try all sorts of foundations and blushes ! How fun would that be!!! So, is 3:00pm good for you?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo, that sounds like a great afternoon...if only a visit didn't require going through hell (aka Jackson-Hartfield Airport in Atlanta) and LaGuardia!


----------



## corkyb

Neo-- LOVE your ear HUGGERS.  They are gorgeous.  Just tuck your hair back and everyone will see them.
Jen:  I LOVE your living room.  I think we should all pay you a visit!
Neo:  if I come to NY to see you, we are NOT shopping online!  It's Spacenik and Bloomies all the way.  In fact, I think I need to come soon.  Oh yeah, I'm leaving in a few days for a cruise and will be broke when I get home.  
Jen:  I'd love it if you listed all your oils and your impressions in one place.  
ALL:  How do you guys keep track of things you like and want to try on here?  I forget, there is so much.  I swear, I think of a few things, walk into Sephora and promptly have a mind you know what and can't think of a thing.
Anyone know if the store carries that Dior blush yet?  I NEED to take it on my cruise I think.  Is it an ok blush for carrying with you?  Does it look good on you in the sun??
I have missed a lot on here.  I can't figure out how that happens.  I missed Neo's first post saying she got diamonds. 
H2M:  vinegar:  does it have to be in the rinse cycle?  Is that where liquid fabric softener dumps?  I have a bleach cup and I think I have a softener cup on the top of my agitator.  I never use the liquid softener as people in my family were allergic to it. EUREKA again, I bet it's the dryer sheets doing this to my skin. I think I even changed scent or brand.  I have to go buy a big thing of vinegar.  Can you remind me how much to put in and let me know if you think I can pour it in the bleach container or in with the wash cycle?  I'm interested in removing any odors since I am now using Free and Clear  I need some Free N Clear for my head.  My scalp just itches so and has these bumps and they are so sensitive.  I can get scratching and mess my entire head up.  My doctor looked and said he didn't see anything .  Of course, it was a day without a flare up!  Natch.


----------



## Jane917

*NEO*, those earrings are so classic and lovely! You can wear them with anything, anywhere. Good choice!


----------



## Ruby296

*gajitidy*, yes I know exactly what you mean!! I rarely watch qvc but I do look at the beauty banter forum every now & then & that's where I hear about these kits. I am mailing mine back on Monday.

*Neo*, your earrings are gorgeously classic! I've got diamond studs but no hoops. I rarely change my earrings anyway. My favorites are tiny little French hook wires. They're small 24k gold discs w/a tiny diamond in the center. So comfortable to wear/sleep 24/7. I got them at a great craft fair in Tarrytown, NY. They have it 2x/yr. Lots of beautiful glass, metal, textile, tons of jewelry etc. It's a high end juried show. I think you'd really like it. I found one jeweler there & that's where I've gotten most of my good pieces.

*H2M*, I don't do FB or I'd vote for your brother. I hope they win!!

*Paula*, I don't think that Dior blush is available in store yet. When are you leaving? If you order from Sephora today you might get it in time. Mine only took a few days to arrive. I haven't traveled w/it yet do don't know if it's fragile or not. I'd definitely keep it in my carryon though. Let us know if you get it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Did anyone here have a backpack vacuum cleaner or was I dreaming that?


----------



## Jane917

Ruby296 said:


> *Neo*, your earrings are gorgeously classic! I've got diamond studs but no hoops. I rarely change my earrings anyway. My favorites are tiny little French hook wires. They're small 24k gold discs w/a tiny diamond in the center. So comfortable to wear/sleep 24/7. I got them at a great craft fair in Tarrytown, NY. They have it 2x/yr. Lots of beautiful glass, metal, textile, tons of jewelry etc. It's a high end juried show. I think you'd really like it. I found one jeweler there & that's where I've gotten most of my good pieces.


*Ruby*, do you know if your earring designer has a website? They sound lovely, and I love French hook wires.


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> *Ruby*, do you know if your earring designer has a website? They sound lovely, and I love French hook wires.


Jane, yes he does have a website! It's www.messinadesigns.com
He's located near Woodstock, NY. His style is very clean and simple. I've got 2 of the 24k cold forged cuffs, both custom designs. Let me know if you need any other info!


----------



## Jen

Happy Saturday all! The verdict is in - the Comphy sheets are officially the _softest_ sheets I've ever slept on. I slept soooo good too! I'm completely in love with them after one night. *Hippie*, it's not just you - there is a huge difference between the Spalena and the Comphy. HUGE. I am so furious the woman at Ruval told me they were the same, because they are not. I will be emailing them, not that I expect a response. Oh, I checked - my sheets are labeled Spalena so you may want to talk to Ruval about the switch. Either way, the Comphy are softer, lighter and just all around better. But, I solved the problem of why the pillowcases looked more like the Spalena than the sheets - the extra standard pillow cases I ordered are a color in between the Comphy and Spalena color. Not thrilled about that but it's not that big of a deal. So, *Hippie*, I'll be curious to see how your pillowcases match!

*Neo*, I know, my oil addiction is out of control. But, with all the reading I've done on natural skin care and green smoothies, I am loving giving my skin different nutrients. I read in one book that if you have spinach every day it can actually be toxic for you, and it's best to switch up greens to maximize different nutrients. I figure doing it on my skin is a good idea too. I went for the Indie Lee because I recognized a few of the ingredients (lavender, sandalwood, patchouli, squalene which is olive etc) that are really great for your skin that I don't currently have. We'll see, I hope I like them! If not it's not that big of a loss. I'm excited to try the eye balm on my very dry eyes too! *Paula*, I can for sure list all of the ones I love, I'll do that when I sample all the new ones when I get them.

*Neo*, I love your earrings! I think they're beautiful, and perfect on you. Who cares what size they are and who knows it, YOU know they're real and you bought them yourself! I really, really want to come over and have tea and taste all your deserts!! I know, I really do need one of those KAs.....love the red one.....but I should really at least try some of this stuff in my Sunbeam to see how it works first! I really may call EF, thanks for the tip. I don't need generous samples to find the right color and try it. I'll have to research and find a YSL counter, I'm sure there is one somewhere! I am really convinced I need to try something dewy too.


----------



## hudsonam

*H2M,* I voted! That's a beautiful picture.

*Jen*, I love how your house looks, cat, paper and all. Hubby could never spread his paperwork out on the floor to get something done without our cat plopping herself right down. 

*Paula*, re: the head itching, do you get your hair professionally colored by any chance? I didn't realize that for months and months (maybe even years, but it was worse more recently) that the hair dye at the salon was making my scalp itch like crazy. I switched to store dye and it's 100% better. My hairdresser's daughter can't use the salon dyes either. She said they have more pigment than the store ones and some people can't tolerate them.

*Neo*, gorgeous earrings! And I think I will try the Camellia Seed Oil. Can't hurt! My endoscopy showed that my ulcer is almost completely better, so I'm sure the yeast thing is what's causing my stomach problems, and hopefully my skin problems. It'll be a few weeks before the biopsy results come back though.  My skin is still a wreck.

And make sure I'm included in this NYC gathering! 

We got a new Keurig today! It's our second replacement... I don't know why these machines are so buggy, but we ended up with an upgraded model, so I am super pumped. Even though I rarely drink coffee these days, I'm still excited to get something new. 

I almost forgot - I finally got a Gelaskins for my phone. They came out with a new van Gogh skin, Irises, and I had to have it. My KK has lived in the GS Almond Branches in Bloom by van Gogh for as long as I've had it. http://www.gelaskins.com/gallery/Vincent_van_Gogh/Irises


----------



## Ruby296

*Hudsonam*, glad to hear your endoscopy results came back with such good news about your ulcer. Hope it goes completely away soon. Which new Keurig model did you get? Mine is starting to act a little buggy. I have been using my Ekobrew since I got it so I make the coffee a little stronger than the k-cup. When I choose the largest size to brew it only brews the middle one. So then I have to brew the smallest to add to it. I've had it longer than a yr so it's well beyond the warranty. Love your Van Gogh Irises too!


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, you just cracked me up with that visual! 

*H2M*, we walked into Barnes & Noble tonight and the first thing I see is a book about the different uses for *VINEGAR*! . I would have looked at it longer, but I kept running into people I knew and I spent a lot of time chatting! Imagine that! 

*Paula*, do you own a smart phone? If I have things I want to look at when I'm in Sephora I either take notes ahead of time in my notepad app, or place the items in my online cart. I can open either app when I get to the store so I don't forget anything.

Most of my children's skin issues were from using Tide detergent. They had horrible reactions to it. They also have nickel allergies. The snaps on their onesies made red round marks on their tummies. To this day the snaps on jeans irritate their stomachs. 

*Jen*, you need to supply us with a chart listing all the oils you've tried, where you use them and your results! You and *Neo* are so completely organized I know this won't be an issue for you!


----------



## corkyb

Hudsonam:  yes my itching is definitely from professional hair color.  I have never done my own hair though and would be petrified to try it.  I think if I go to an Aveda salon, I won't have such a reaction  

Skyblue:  I do have an iphone.  I just need to be more organized I guess. Putting them into my cart is a great tip; thanks

Ruby:  I love that jewelry designer.  He is not that far from me.  I may have to take a ride to his studio if I can purchase directly from there

I'm too late to order the Dior blush before my cruise now. I'm also too broke as I just did a lot of damage (don't even want to think about how much) on this website.  www.momentumhandbag.com  Oh well it's for a good cause.


----------



## corkyb

I KNOW Cobbie; it's been down all day!  I was going into withdrawal; jonesing for accessories....


----------



## skyblue

It's about time!  I bet it was the ”evil banner ad" that took it down! 

Anyone else have withdrawals?


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> Did anyone here have a backpack vacuum cleaner or was I dreaming that?


I think I want a good cordless. Don't have one.


----------



## Neo

Finally!!!! Have to go to bed, but had to say Hi and I missed you first! Good night


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Corky* I can't be certain but I think you might have been one of the first to post after we came back up.





Cobbie said:


> *Corky* I can't be certain but I think you might have been one of the first to post after we came back up.


Cool. I kept trying to get on here.


----------



## hudsonam

Ahhh finally! I was definitely going through withdrawal. 

Ruby, thanks! We got the B70. We had the B60 before. I wonder if they'd still do something for you if you called. I love the upgrade. We have two more sizes, a bigger reservoir and temperature adjustment. 

Pat, thank you! 

Paula, it's actually very easy to do it yourself, but what you should also be able to do is bring in the store bought dye and have your hairdresser apply it for you. The worst part is rinsing it off because it can get a little messy, but it's so worth it to not have that maddening itching. Good luck with it!  And those bags are gorgeous!


----------



## Ruby296

Hi Everyone! Geez I was having withdrawals not being able to get onto KB last night! So glad it's back 

*Paula*, that studio is an easy drive down 87 for you. I would love to see his studio, I've only seen him at the craft shows. I tried to open that link but it wouldn't let me. Have fun on your cruise, can't wait to hear about it. Gold jewelry used to be a good deal in the Caribbean but I'm not sure how prices are now since gold has increased so much.

*Hudsonam*, I've got the B70 now and it worked perfectly yesterday. Time will tell....


----------



## Neo

Aaah, it's good to have KB back reliably again 

Many thanks to all of you for all your kind words on my earrings: I've worn them all weekend long, while baking and all 

*Ruby*, that jeweler makes absolutely gorgeous stuff, wow!!!! Makes me want to rent a car and drive up!!! I particularly love the ring with the pearl (even though I would like it better in white gold - like with purse hardware, I'm partial to white gold, as yellow just doesn't look goo on me ), the solitaire would make an amazing engagement ring (I showed it to a friend and told her that if ever the right guy came along, I would appreciate her pointing him in the right direction ), and some of those earrings and cuffs are just to die for! Would love to see your custom made ones too, if you have a chance 

*Hudsonam*, I'm so glad your ulcer is way better, that's great news!!! And yayyy on your new Gelaskin - mine arrives tonight, I'm very excited! And before anyone here says that I change skins all the time: I'm getting the same one I already have on my KT, but they have just started making them with a matte finish, so I'm replacing glossy with matte, that's all  

*Paula*, you are leaving this weekend, how exciting!!!!!! And you should have never linked to that website - I need another purse like I need a hole in my head, but I think I can totally justify a red passport envelope ... Which ones did you order?? And when will you get them? How exciting!!!!!

*Jen*, I'm sooooo glad your comphy sheets are heavenly!!!! After this super long wait, you deserved for them to be exceptional, to make it all worth it! Yaaaaayyyyyyyyyy 

Oh, and for all the lucky EF converts: I just wanted to throw out there that their concealer is pretty amazing too, and if you are a 102 for the foundation, the 202 concealer is just perfect


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I don't think the website shows all of his work either. Actually I think his site could use a redesign. I'll email pics to you, would you mind posting them for me? The beauty of artists like him is that he will do whatever you want & offer you advice if you want it. You should go to the next show in NYC & see him!! Good for you to give your friend a heads up in what you like


----------



## Jen

Ahhhhh, that's better! I DID feel so weird and disconnected yesterday!! *Skyblue*, I bet it did have something to do with taking that awful What is Evil banner down finally! I was getting so tired of looking at it!

*hudsonam*, so glad to hear the ulcer is so much better! And I really hope this solves your skin problems too.

After a full weekend with the Comphy sheets it's official, they are definitely the best sheets ever. I still can't get over that woman telling me the Spalena were the same, they couldn't be much different. I didn't sleep well Saturday night, but at least I was incredibly comfortable!


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Aaah, it's good to have KB back reliably again
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for all your kind words on my earrings: I've worn them all weekend long, while baking and all
> 
> *Ruby*, that jeweler makes absolutely gorgeous stuff, wow!!!! Makes me want to rent a car and drive up!!! I particularly love the ring with the pearl (even though I would like it better in white gold - like with purse hardware, I'm partial to white gold, as yellow just doesn't look goo on me ), the solitaire would make an amazing engagement ring (I showed it to a friend and told her that if ever the right guy came along, I would appreciate her pointing him in the right direction ), and some of those earrings and cuffs are just to die for! Would love to see your custom made ones too, if you have a chance
> 
> *Hudsonam*, I'm so glad your ulcer is way better, that's great news!!! And yayyy on your new Gelaskin - mine arrives tonight, I'm very excited! And before anyone here says that I change skins all the time: I'm getting the same one I already have on my KT, but they have just started making them with a matte finish, so I'm replacing glossy with matte, that's all
> 
> *Paula*, you are leaving this weekend, how exciting!!!!!! And you should have never linked to that website - I need another purse like I need a hole in my head, but I think I can totally justify a red passport envelope ... Which ones did you order?? And when will you get them? How exciting!!!!!
> 
> *Jen*, I'm sooooo glad your comphy sheets are heavenly!!!! After this super long wait, you deserved for them to be exceptional, to make it all worth it! Yaaaaayyyyyyyyyy
> 
> Oh, and for all the lucky EF converts: I just wanted to throw out there that their concealer is pretty amazing too, and if you are a 102 for the foundation, the 202 concealer is just perfect


Neo, I paid for two day shipping so I better get it Wednesday as I fly on Thursday and I don't want the package sitting on my porch for two weeks. She is having a sale on teal to go, plum and some red items. I bought the Linda Satchel in Teal. I originally wanted plum and I hope I am not sorry. You have to add things to the cart to see the sale. Once you click on the drop down, you can see what colors, if any, are on sale. SO, I bought that great wallet in plum (teal on the inside) the ipod case in plum, the passport in plum (teal on the inside), the satchel Linda in teal, the card case in plum, and the Kate purse in lipstick pink (on sale). For eg. the Linda is marked down &70 in teal and plum. I also got the Miss Thing (not on her website), in a stunning purplish plum. It's a purse organizer. She whipped it up for me last night and posted a picture on her FB page. You can look at photos on her FB page, on momentumhandbags.com and she also has different bags on momentumstudio.com Read her blog, she has an interesting story if I remember correctly about her bags and she supports women for something with some of the proceeds I think. I can't wait to get this stuff. I am soooo excited. There is another FB page to check out Neo. The logo bag reminded me of you. It's Lockheart. The FB photos have more bags than the website right now. I think they are getting ready for their spring line or maybe I just missed it somehow. Some of the bags are TO DIE FOR. Some not. The website has bags that all have lacy cutouts in the leather which I don't like. But the one on the profile of FB, I think you will love. There is also a photo of a gorgeous leather purple bag and a brown one with chains. Even more pricey though. But I bet you buy one eventually if you go look! LOL


----------



## Ruby296

*Paula*, I got that website opened and wow, what gorgeous stuff! I love the bright colors but don't need a thing. I probably shouldnt ask you but do you know what that teal blue organizer type bag is called?


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks everyone for your thoughts! I just heard from the gastroenterologist today and he said the biopsy was completely normal, so I guess I don't have the yeast imbalance to blame for my skin problems. I guess I can reschedule that dermatologist appt. 

I am anxiously awaiting my Gelaskin, my new Tupperware and my new winter parka from Lands' End!   Oh, and the stuff I ordered from my friend's Pampered Chef party on Friday night.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, I don't need a thing either but I ordered the Petra in plum. Maybe I'm a little colorblind but I'm not sure which one it is.  *Corky*, help! Which one am I getting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want the aquamarine but since the plum is discontinued I decided to get that one and if I like it I'll order the aquamarine later. All the bags are beautiful. Thank you for bringing them to us, *Corky*.


I was looking at that one too! It's so pretty, can't wait to hear your thoughts.

*Hudsonam*, great news from the gastroenterologist! Hope you feel 100% soon. You've got some nice things coming, enjoy them


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, I don't need a thing either but I ordered the Petra in plum. Maybe I'm a little colorblind but I'm not sure which one it is.  *Corky*, help! Which one am I getting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want the aquamarine but since the plum is discontinued I decided to get that one and if I like it I'll order the aquamarine later. All the bags are beautiful. Thank you for bringing them to us, *Corky*.


One on the left, Cobbie. I have that coming also. I can't wait to get these The organizer is called "Miss Thing". I think you have to contact Winnie, who makes all this stuff. She whipped me up one last night in a purply plum. It's on the FB page. I don't know if she has any more purple leather. She also has it in one of the brown colors, caramel maybe? It's $82.. There are pics in her photos on FB too. I'm so excited, I can hardly stand it. Did you see the bag I am getting? I ordered the teal to go. Hoping I don't regret not going with my first instinct of plum. But the plum, teal combo is very beautiful. Th inside pockets of your wallet will be teal Cobbie. So mix and match it up 
Paula


----------



## corkyb

Oh Ruby, just re read.  Are you talking about the organizer that goes inside a bag?  That's the MIss Thing.  Or are you talking about one of her bags?


----------



## corkyb

Can someone remind me how to copy pictures onto here?


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, write to Winnie at Friday Harbor Momentum Handbag <[email protected]> and ask about the Miss Thing if you are interested. I mentioned last night, but will mention again, she has three sites: a FB page under Momentum Handbag. www.momentumhandbag.com and www.momentumstudio.com I believe.

Also she is in Washington State, so if Victoria is reading this, you might be able to go to the studio or store.
Paula


----------



## Neo

LOL!!! See what you started *Paula*?? 

And I ordered the Passport in ruby !!!! Then I had second thoughts and kind of thought I'd like it better in Cadet (the olive green they have and is totally my color), so I called Winnie, to change my order. But talking with her (she's a total sweetheart, and she told me that your stuff was on its way to you *Paula* - she asked how I heard of them ), I decided to stick with my first instinct and have the red one coming, with a swatch of the cadet so I can see what it looks like, and if I find that I prefer the cadet, I can exchange it. Soooo cool!!!!!

*Paula*, I visited their FB - you are right, they have gorgeous stuff, some I'd love to have, some not, but all very interesting, you are right! Which one is it you think I would like?

To post a picture: insert the image location (that you copied by right clicking on said image) 









I also love their clutch, but realistically, there is a reason I have any clutch: I hate holding something in my hand, then I set it down somewhere and forget it . LOVE the Lisa though, great choice!!!!!!

*Cobbie*, love that one you got too, and like the color you got (on the left) better than the one on the right 

*Ruby*, I just entered one of the shows your jeweler will be in the city for, end of March, into my calendar, and totally plan on going - his stuff is just that gorgeous, that I will pay an entry fee to some convention to see it (and probably order some stuff, who am I kidding, lol!)!!!! Thank you so much for sharing 

*Hudsonam*, so glad about your ulcer, so not about your breakouts . I hope your dermatologist has more luck than mine and doesn't make it worse!!! Although, now that the allergic reaction/rash has disappeared, I have clear, spotless skin for the first time in many many months on my chest and back!!!! I have continued taking the oral medication he has prescribed, and so hope that this does it, but with my luck it's just a freak reaction to clearing up the rash, and I will be breaking out again in a couple of days ... Let me know how that goes for you!


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Oh Ruby, just re read. Are you talking about the organizer that goes inside a bag? That's the MIss Thing. Or are you talking about one of her bags?


Sounds like the Miss Thing! Omg, I shouldn't be looking at this stuff....but I am!! Thank you for all the links. Help me someone 

*Neo*, yay, I think you will love the show! If you get on the mailing list you should get a postcard that will knock a dollar or two off the entrance free. I don't normally pay to shop either but I make an exception for the show in Tarrytown.


----------



## corkyb

The momentum studio pics are on FB now.
How about this baby? How come it's not showing up as a picture?

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/379384_284567498246905_132048943498762_708884_1866622201_n.jpg

It's for an ipad!

And Ruby, I saw a picture of the perfect bag for the Miss Thing.


----------



## Neo

Oooh, nice *Paula*!!! Thank goodness, my iPad doesn't need a thing as it's still loving its Vaja 

But without any further ado, here are *Ruby's* gorgeous custom cuffs - just stunning!!!!!


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> The momentum studio pics are on FB now.
> How about this baby? How come it's not showing up as a picture?
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/379384_284567498246905_132048943498762_708884_1866622201_n.jpg
> 
> It's for an ipad!
> 
> And Ruby, I saw a picture of the perfect bag for the Miss Thing.


The iPad envelopes are gorgeous!!

*Neo*, thank you for posting the pics for me. The pearl one is not custom, but the other is. He measures your wrist & everything...


----------



## Neo

Oh wow, that's really cool!!!! I can't wait to see him


----------



## Momentum Handbag

I have no idea how this works! But it is SO COOL to see your (my!) life's work being all chatted up among girls who GET IT, and pics and everything, I feel like I am eves dropping (wouldn't be the first time, shhhhh). Thanks, girls, for the super nice comments, I mean it, kind of want to cry... @Paula told me about you... did I do that right? Hmmm... well, off to the studio to sew!



Neo said:


> LOL!!! See what you started *Paula*??
> 
> And I ordered the Passport in ruby !!!! Then I had second thoughts and kind of thought I'd like it better in Cadet (the olive green they have and is totally my color), so I called Winnie, to change my order. But talking with her (she's a total sweetheart, and she told me that your stuff was on its way to you *Paula* - she asked how I heard of them ), I decided to stick with my first instinct and have the red one coming, with a swatch of the cadet so I can see what it looks like, and if I find that I prefer the cadet, I can exchange it. Soooo cool!!!!!
> 
> *Paula*, I visited their FB - you are right, they have gorgeous stuff, some I'd love to have, some not, but all very interesting, you are right! Which one is it you think I would like?
> 
> To post a picture: insert the image location (that you copied by right clicking on said image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love their clutch, but realistically, there is a reason I have any clutch: I hate holding something in my hand, then I set it down somewhere and forget it . LOVE the Lisa though, great choice!!!!!!
> 
> *Cobbie*, love that one you got too, and like the color you got (on the left) better than the one on the right
> 
> *Ruby*, I just entered one of the shows your jeweler will be in the city for, end of March, into my calendar, and totally plan on going - his stuff is just that gorgeous, that I will pay an entry fee to some convention to see it (and probably order some stuff, who am I kidding, lol!)!!!! Thank you so much for sharing
> 
> *Hudsonam*, so glad about your ulcer, so not about your breakouts . I hope your dermatologist has more luck than mine and doesn't make it worse!!! Although, now that the allergic reaction/rash has disappeared, I have clear, spotless skin for the first time in many many months on my chest and back!!!! I have continued taking the oral medication he has prescribed, and so hope that this does it, but with my luck it's just a freak reaction to clearing up the rash, and I will be breaking out again in a couple of days ... Let me know how that goes for you!


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> Oh my goodness, those are lovely.


Thank you, Cobbie!!

*Neo*, looking forward to your next acquisition!


----------



## hudsonam

Welcome Winnie!  I'm trying very hard to step away from this thread before I buy one of your gorgeous bags which I don't need! But I love plum and teal!


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Oooh, nice *Paula*!!! Thank goodness, my iPad doesn't need a thing as it's still loving its Vaja
> 
> But without any further ado, here are *Ruby's* gorgeous custom cuffs - just stunning!!!!!


Wow! Ruby, these are just stunning! Neo, which of his shows are you going to?


----------



## Momentum Handbag

Thanks girls, I feel like I found a posse of like-minds... Teal organizer? Not sure, Passport maybe? Thanks! Win



Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, I don't need a thing either but I ordered the Petra in plum. Maybe I'm a little colorblind but I'm not sure which one it is.  *Corky*, help! Which one am I getting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want the aquamarine but since the plum is discontinued I decided to get that one and if I like it I'll order the aquamarine later. All the bags are beautiful. Thank you for bringing them to us, *Corky*.


----------



## Neo

Hi *Winnie*!!!!! Thank you so much for dropping by , and glad you found your way here - welcome to the thread 

I think a number of us will soon be awaiting our first (we've all learned better by now, and know that where nice things are concerned, one is often not enough!) purses, and then there will be pictures galore!

*Hudsonam*, you should know that if you check out the website, well, resistance will be difficult, if not downright futile, lol!


----------



## corkyb

Winnie told me she was getting orders from somewhere I posted about the bags and would I give her a link. I knew she is our kind of woman, so I did! Welcome Winnie.

Neo, the bag I think you would love is not from Momentum. It's from Lockheart. Hold on, I will post a link.
It's the "knows the ropes" Grey.

http://www.lockheart.com/


----------



## Momentum Handbag

This is my little practice run... if I post or comment, does it just go to everyone in the thread? How do you @tag? Do you just quote? I should study!


----------



## geniebeanie

I am totally addicted to Temptations, QVC has a stone ware line and I collect Old World Blue. I do not know how to post pictues here but hope to be able to soon.


----------



## Momentum Handbag

OMGoodness I love LOCKHEART, even posted about them on MY fb page!! They are so cool! How do they do that?! As my friend would say, "I die! Fashion masterpiece!"


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie, I don't see an image icon anywhere.  I see LInkmaker.  Third word from the left is "like" at the top of my page.  I've gotten so used to posting pictures from sites on FB, that I can't remember how to do it here.  It's so much easier on FB!

Are you guys on FB?  I don't see any of you I don't think.


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> Welcome Winnie!  I'm trying very hard to step away from this thread before I buy one of your gorgeous bags which I don't need! But I love plum and teal!


Me too, Hudsonam!! It's so hard because everything looks so scrumptious


----------



## corkyb

Momentum Handbag said:


> This is my little practice run... if I post or comment, does it just go to everyone in the thread? How do you @tag? Do you just quote? I should study!


Winnie, yes, it gets posted on the forum and we all see it. I don't believe you can tag anyone on here. It's a bit more basic than FB. We generally just type someone's name at he beginning of the line. Some people make a post and reply to multiple posts by putting:

Paula: shdhgdhghge
Neo: theoehndds
etc.


----------



## ellesu

Dang it, *Corky!*   And....welcome, *Winnie - love, love your work!* I think it's so funny *Neo* could tell Cobbie that her bags are on the way! Not so funny that while reading that in a fairly quiet coffee shop, I started laughing and startled a couple of people. Oh well, I don't think anyone knows me in this city. 

*Ruby,* your cuffs are gorgeous! I so don't need one, but....I'm thinking I could wear something like that everyday with just about anything.

*Hudsonam,* I'm so glad your tests came back fine. Sometimes I find the waiting worse that the actual test. At least you can start crossing off what's *not* causing your skin problems.

Now I'm off to pout because I'm in a city I don't like doing a task I don't like. I think a new bag would be just the thing - and it would serve hubby right!


----------



## ellesu

*Cobbie!* If you read my post (danging corky for the posting about the tempting bag site) before I corrected it (I danged you by mistake!) - I apologize! I'm pretty much out of it tonight.


----------



## ellesu

I know *Cobbie,* maybe we're still a bit giddy that KB is back up??  I'm in a small town and I feel like I've been stared at allllll day - and tonight didn't help things. Hubby grew up around here and said by tomorrow everyone will be talking about "what the odd outsider did in the coffee shop." I may just rent me a car and head home - Carnival's starting back home and nobody feels odd.


----------



## Momentum Handbag

I WISH I WAS IN A CITY!! Stuck here in Friday Harbor, Google it, it's a teensy island! But pretty in summer, to be sure...


----------



## Neo

Momentum Handbag said:


> I WISH I WAS IN A CITY!! Stuck here in Friday Harbor, Google it, it's a teensy island! But pretty in summer, to be sure...


And with gorgeous bags walking around too


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, wow, can't wait to see your new bag!!

*Ellesu*, thanks! That's one reason I love his designs! I wear the pearl cuff on my left wrist & one of the other 2 (sometimes both) on my right. They go with everything & I rarely take them off. They will set the metal detectors off in airports tho.... I'm sorry too that you're in a place you're not fond of. Hope you'll be able to travel to nicer pastures soon.

*Neo*, just tried re-sending you pic of 3rd cuff....


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Corky*, Winnie just sent me a PM and said I am getting the bag on the right.  It makes no difference to me since both colors are beautiful. This is a hoot!
> 
> The img icon is below the u. You have to be in the reply mode to see them.
> 
> Okay, *Corky*, now I see what you are talking about with the "like" at the top of the page. When you go to do a reply and are at the bottom of the page, hit preview and that takes you to the top message box. There are a whole lot of options above the message box. That's where the img icon is located...second line, third from the left.


Ok, trying it out now. I never noticed those icons because I always use the quick reply. So, I have a whole line coming in that color on the right, Cobbie. And here I thought it was the color on the left. Someone here should grab that last plum Linda Satchel at $70 off (before I do. I don't need two of them sight unseen).

Neo: I just got a cadet clutch at half price. Came across three of them in Winnie's pics and the cadet hadn't sold. I guess they are the wrong shape so it's a half price cosmetic bag in beautiful cadet. Will go great in my DCB saddleback tote.

Ok, Cobbie and Ruby: Here's a great bag for the Miss Thing: Winnie has three pictures of it on FB photos, but I have no idea what it sells for or even if it's still available. No Go for Neo though as it's got gold hardware. Ok, ready:


----------



## corkyb

Whoa, a little big.  How do I resize?


----------



## skyblue

Please post photos of the jewelry and the link for the artist!


----------



## Neo

Wow *Paula*, sorry, I just saw your post about the Lockheart - and you are right, it's right up my alley!!!! Simply gorgeous!!!! Thank goodness impossible to find for purchase 

*Ruby*, I'm not receiving that last picture for some reason 

*Cobbie*, let us know what else you all get !!!


----------



## corkyb

*Neo*: You could always write to them. And they have a newsletter and paper catalog you can sign up for on the website. Plus they said they are coming out with a Spring line. Who knows? I don't care for the stuff on their site for sale right now. It's all that cutout leather lace look. I don't care for it.

Cobbie, did you buy a clutch? I think they are so cute! I can't wait for my stuff to come. I even have a new passport to put in the passport case! I lost my old one. I actually think I threw it out when it expired years ago and I thought I would never leave the country again. Mexico, Honduras, here I come! With all new leather!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Winnie, your products are gorgeous! Is there a photo somewhere where I can see all the leather colors in one place with a name next to them?


----------



## ayuryogini

I missed everyone when the boards were down, then didn't have time today because of work! Glad we're all back.

*hudsonam*, I'm glad everything went well with your biopsy. Are you feeling ok?

*Jen*, those blinds are gorgeous, and your house is so nice and cozy; I love it!

*SomeoneNameless*, what a gorgeous sunrise, after we're done shopping in New York with *Neo*, we will have to come there to recover. It looks so very peaceful.

*Ruby*, your designer has such beautiful things; is he the designer of Neo's beautiful new diamond earrings. Your jewelry is gorgeous; thanks for the pics

*Neo*, those earrings are perfect for every day. They're really pretty. I thought I was going to win a red KA yesterday, because my answer in the contest was quite clever (at least I thought so ) but the winners were chosen randomly. 

*corkyb*, where have you been hiding those beautiful Momentum bags? They are absolutely stunning, and I just bought the Linda Satchel in Plum; I fell in love, but I just got that Marc Jacobs bag 2 weeks ago, and now with the Lockheart bags as well!?! you guys are KILLING me.

*Winnie*, welcome to Kindleboards, you really "GET" us handbag lovers, I cannot wait to get my beautiful Plum Linda. And I'm glad I still love my Vaja, too, or I might be tempted to get an iPad sleeve, but I do think I'll need to accessorize Linda with some of your other items.

*ellesu*, I loved your coffee shop story, too. After growing up in a small town in Wisconsin, I completely understand.

I am still awaiting my Dior blush and Meteorites Cruel Gardenia; I also splurged a little on the Meteorites Voyage compact; I had some money on a Nordstrom gift card and I've been reading about you ladies chatting up the Meteorites, so I couldn't resist it. I hope I love it, I think it arrives tomorrow; also still waiting on my Shu Uemura order. And I ordered stuff from Space NK about 1 1/2 weeks ago, and haven't heard anything, no shipping notice; is that normal for them, or do I need to contact them?

I LOVE my Hana, it dries my hair so nicely, and the Oribe is working out great; not only is my hair nicer, but my scalp is so much healthier, usually this time of year, it's dry, but not after using Oribe. I was using Aveda before.
And last, but not least, I bought some organic Argan oil from amazon, by Elma & Sana, it got really good reviews; I don't have anything to compare it to, but I really like it; I've been putting it my face moisturizer and body moisturizer.

Sunday when Kindleboards was down, I felt like I was going through withdrawals, but I also realized, it might very well save me a little money! I'm happy we're back, though.


----------



## cmg.sweet

NEvermind about the picture of the colors, when I looked at it at a time other than 3am I was able to figure it out.

Linda and electra in plum are coming to live with me I think what put me over the edge was the magnetic straps  so I won't have to keep hikingup the strap that always seems to fall down while I'm walkng.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Inother news, guild of the fallen clowns way creepier than the evil demon ad was.


----------



## ayuryogini

Momentum Handbag said:


> OMGoodness I love LOCKHEART, even posted about them on MY fb page!! They are so cool! How do they do that?! As my friend would say, "I die! Fashion masterpiece!"


You have a friend who says, "I die! Fashion masterpiece!"? 
Now THAT is cool.


----------



## Momentum Handbag

I just want to thank you so much for the orders and encouragement from you all... Now we just have the Teal left of Lindas on sale, FYI, not to stalk you about it but the orders last night (at all hours! What the heck, up all night shopping?) were mostly yours from this feed...

BTW on a shopping point, if you have a chance, have any of you gone to All Saints Spitalfields? Urban


ayuryogini said:


> You have a friend who says, "I die! Fashion masterpiece!"?
> Now THAT is cool.


 stuff and all their stores have stax of old sewing machines (authentic!) in the windows. AND my new fave is Anthropology, which had the worst quality before but apparently changed it up...they have some ROCKSTAR decor in all repurposed/packing materials, so cool, in the Seattle store... Ya! Ok! Gotta get some orders out! Thx


----------



## Momentum Handbag

Ok, super don't get how these posts work, just hammering at the buttons... Yes, my friend Jen says stuff like "Gimme the deets girl! " and "Gorge!" for gorgeous... Practically need an interpreter! Ok out!


----------



## Jane917

Momentum Handbag said:


> I WISH I WAS IN A CITY!! Stuck here in Friday Harbor, Google it, it's a teensy island! But pretty in summer, to be sure...


Hi Winnie, how nice to have another Washingtonian in the crowd! You are so lucky to live in the San Juans! I hope to get over there in the Summer or Fall. If I get to Friday Harbor I will come looking for you! Jane


----------



## Neo

Wow, I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one to have been enabled by *Paula *!!!! The Linda is beautiful, and looks so practical, I can't wait for everybody to get theirs and starts posting pics 

I'm still eying the clutch, and even though I'm not a clutch person, I think that I can see one in my future ...

*cmg*, I'm with you - those clowns are totally creepy!

*Cobbie*, what do you mean?? <bats eyes innocently> . I'm not dangling anything, just mentioning that the EF concealer is indeed VERY nice, and just goes well in combination with the foundation... I'm only trying to help here! Just sayin'...   

I found all of Ruby's pictures in my spam folder this morning, so will be posting them as soon as I can - be ready for some more gorgeous stuff!!!

And *Ayuryogini*, thank you on my earrings , but they are not from *Ruby*'s jeweler (they are from Kay's) - but I'm fully planning to go visit him during his next NYC show, at the end of March


----------



## Neo

OK, how sad is it that I have the Momentum window open at all times and keep on looking at that clutch?? 

*Winnie*, I was wondering: have you ever thought of using silver colored hardware? I am very partial to it, and Jen, whom you haven't "met" yet is too, and I'm sure we'd love it if the option was available .

Which makes me think: *Jen*, we haven't seen you since KB went down over the weekend!!! Where are you? Hope all is well!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Actually *Ayuryogini * got the last plum Linda, so I've got a teal Linda and a lipstick pink electra coming instead. It is probably better this way as I wear more blue/green colors anyway


----------



## ayuryogini

cmg.sweet said:


> Actually *Ayuryogini * got the last plum Linda, so I've got a teal Linda and a lipstick pink electra coming instead. It is probably better this way as I wear more blue/green colors anyway


Yeah, at 3 am! I couldn't sleep, so where did I go? Right here to see what everyone was up to. It has been Christmas at my house, but I've got to stop! This is supposed to be "my year of saving money".

*Cmg.sweet*, I'm glad you'll be happy with the teal, because I NEEDED that Plum.


----------



## cmg.sweet

You did just beat me...I placed my order at about 7am my time, which would be able 3am in CA!


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> OK, how sad is it that I have the Momentum window open at all times and keep on looking at that clutch??
> 
> *Winnie*, I was wondering: have you ever thought of using silver colored hardware? I am very partial to it, and Jen, whom you haven't "met" yet is too, and I'm sure we'd love it if the option was available .
> 
> Which makes me think: *Jen*, we haven't seen you since KB went down over the weekend!!! Where are you? Hope all is well!


I agree with you, *Neo*! I would love to see silver tone hardware!

I think we all should exchange e-mails for emergency board outages! 

Also, *Neo*, I will PM you my e-mail for Rue La La. 

I agree, the _clown ad _is equally creepy! Why do they torture us?


----------



## ayuryogini

cmg.sweet said:


> You did just beat me...I placed my order at about 7am my time, which would be able 3am in CA!


Phew! Close call.... It looks like we both lucked out, though, because I just went to the site and the teal and plum are both sold out. No more Sale bags for the Linda. Can't wait to hear about your lipstick-pink Electra. I'd love a pink Passport but they don't come in that color. Not sure which color to get then.

*Neo*, not sad at all that you have Momentum handbags open to the clutch. I consider it a sign...(which color are you getting?)


----------



## corkyb

Ok, I am back from Sephora, where I spent a pretty penny today after buying a bunch of clothing at a boutique and a pair of Brighton shoes. Now I really have no money for entertainment on my cruise 

I got the Dior blush and I think I will love it. I think I told you but it bears repeating: Ruby called my Sephora and found that it was in stock and put it on hold in my name! What a sweet sweet thing to do for me. THanks Ruby!

I also picked up Clinique moisture surge intense, Clinique City Block #40, Meteorites compact in #3 for a little color if I don't want to put on foundation on the cruise, And, *DADA*, the HG Guerlain mascara in the gold tube. Is this the tube Neo and Jen love soo much? They had a black one and a gold one. I could see the difference on my eyes, one on each, then promptly forgot which was which.

Ruby, can't wait to see more pics of your additional jewelry from that designed. Neo, just one click for that clutch! Also, did you write to Lockheart and see if that grey bag is available yet?

Ayurgini, I must confess, my stomach flipped when I saw you bought the plum bag. Congratulations! But a part of me was hoping it wouldn't sell til I got my bag to see which I liked better.  I should have known better once I posted on this loop!! I know you guys ordered lots of things and will probably keep Winnie busy for a week. Good thing I don't want anything more before I leave on Thursday. I have done enough damage to my pocketbook and my body. Traipsing all over and trying to do laundry, etc., has kicked up a Fibro flair bigtime for me. Got some nice clothes today that will be cruise worthy though.

CMG, I wondered when I saw you post that you got the plum. I knew there was only one left last night. Glad you like teal. I Can't wait to see mine. TOMORROW. I keep looking at that UPS tracking and am in awe that my Momentum stuff will be here tomorrow.

Keep on truckin, ladies. 
Paula


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie, I am not quite sure if she showed up as an ad on the right of my FB page or if I found them through Dave's wife's site at Saddleback leather.  She (Suzette) started a site selling fair trade items and adopting kids from Ruwanda.  It's called Love41.  I think she is about to head back there soon.  Anyway, Winnie is a fan of Love41 so I may have found her there.  Isn't she fabulous?  I can't believe you didn't get the Plum sides.  She must have had a lot of orders last night!  I just love it when I fall in love with stuff from a woman owned, family operated type business who's head and heart are in the right place with my own values and who are fun to boot!  I love Melissa from Borsabella that way too.  Seems like there are lots of entrepreneurs in the State of Washington.  I may have to order the ipad sleeve when I return from the cruise.  along with the half price Cadet odd shaped clutch that I found still available from mid December when it was posted, can you imagine??


----------



## cmg.sweet

I just saw a photo on facebook that someone posted of their teal linda and it is drool worthy...now I'm quite glad I was too late on the plum.


----------



## Ruby296

*Ayuryogini *, thank you for the compliments on my jewelry, & thanks again to *Neo* for posting the photos for me  I'm so happy to hear that you're loving the Hana dryer. I was without mine for a week while I did an exchange & what a noticeable difference.

*Corkyb*, yay, you got the blush!! I hope you love it as much as I do!! Nice haul of goodies too  Where is the Guerlain counter in your area? I would love to try Meteorites in some form or another!

*Skyblue*, the website for the jeweler I love is www.messinadesigns.com 
I think Neo will be posting the other pics as that is not my forte...


----------



## Neo

Absolutely *Ruby*, and here they are - finally!!!!  and I'm definitely paying your jeweler a visit when he's in town 






































I wanted to write that my favorite was the simple one, and the twisted one, and that I love the earrings, and then I realized that the problem is that I love them all and they are all my favorite ! You have really beautiful pieces *Ruby*!


----------



## Neo

Yay *cmg*, so cool that you had a chance to see the teal and that you like it better in the end - sometimes things happe for a good reason 

*Paula*, it sounds like you had an awesome day!!!!! So cool, and I know you are going to love having all the stuff to enjoy on your cruise!!! I hope you have a minute tomorrow to take and post pics of all your Momentum goodies!
*Jen* likes the gold Guerlain mascara, and I the black - they are both amazing, so there was no way to get it wrong !
I am still resisting the clutch and haven't had a minute to write to Lockheart yet, and I'm kind of hoping that it stays that way, lol. But I'm not sure I can keep it up for long...

*Ayuryogini*, I'm looking at the red... Same color as my Passport - which has already shipped, yayyyy !

*Cobbie*, the EF 202 will be perfect with the 102 concealer - trust me ? Nice one on the Aquablue, can't wait to see pics of it when you get it!

*Skyblue*, please pm me your email address and I'll be happy to send you a RueLala invite . Would you like a Gilt invite too (I personally like Gilt better - they have stuff I like more often)?


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I can't decide which I love the most either. They're all so easy to wear & they go with everything. I've been cleaning like a crazy woman & came across some old "junk" gold jewelry that I'll never wear or pass down to my daughters. So I took it to my local jeweler here & sold it for a nice sum. Thank you again from the bottom of my heart for posting all the photos


----------



## Neo

*Ruby*, my pleasure, and please don't hesitate to send me any picture you would want to be posted here anytime 

*Cobbie*, I haven't tried the EF powder, as they only had (have?) pressed powder, and I'm partial to loose . But to be honest, except for the hottest days (when I discovered Chantecaille...), I loved the fact that EF foundation is best without anything at all over it.

Can someone please tell me to stop looking at Momentum bags and remind me that I sooo don't need yet another purse?? LOL

I'm loving this one, which is totally not me but totally draws me in for some reason... I see it with silver toned hardware, in Cadet... Hey, a girl is always allowed to dream, no?


----------



## corkyb

Ruby:  Sephora in Colonie Ctr. has quite a bit of Guerlain.  well, not quite a bit, but for that store, quite a bit.  

Neo:  I swear to God I almost posted that bag or one very similar to it for you to see today.

I hear tell that Nordstrom carried a few Lockheart bags back in 2007.  Maybe they still do  That grey roped one is TO DIE FOR and I am not a gray person at all.

Hmmm, I think the Guerlain might have bothered my eyes a little, but, hey, I had on four different kinds of mascara in Sephora today, so who knows what the heck it was.  I will try it again tomrrow and if I feel like rubbing my eyes, I just won't take it with me.

My Momentum stuff is IN the State. It's less than three hours from me by car.  East Syracuse.  Hey Ruby, want to run up and grab it for me?  Actually, it has a departure scan from Easty Syracuse at 10:30 tonight so am hoping that I get this package nice and early in the day while I am packing and other boring things.  

Ruby, your jewelry is spectacular.  

I think I'm getting a canker sore.  Great.  I've only had a few in my entire life and NOW just before I leave for a cruise WHY  Anyone know what I should/could do?

Night
Paula


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Ruby: Sephora in Colonie Ctr. has quite a bit of Guerlain. well, not quite a bit, but for that store, quite a bit.
> 
> Neo: I swear to God I almost posted that bag or one very similar to it for you to see today.
> 
> I hear tell that Nordstrom carried a few Lockheart bags back in 2007. Maybe they still do That grey roped one is TO DIE FOR and I am not a gray person at all.
> 
> Hmmm, I think the Guerlain might have bothered my eyes a little, but, hey, I had on four different kinds of mascara in Sephora today, so who knows what the heck it was. I will try it again tomrrow and if I feel like rubbing my eyes, I just won't take it with me.
> 
> My Momentum stuff is IN the State. It's less than three hours from me by car. East Syracuse. Hey Ruby, want to run up and grab it for me? Actually, it has a departure scan from Easty Syracuse at 10:30 tonight so am hoping that I get this package nice and early in the day while I am packing and other boring things.
> 
> Ruby, your jewelry is spectacular.
> 
> I think I'm getting a canker sore. Great. I've only had a few in my entire life and NOW just before I leave for a cruise WHY Anyone know what I should/could do?
> 
> Night
> Paula


I will check Sephora in Syracuse too, thanks for the heads up. Your Momentum package will be on your steps soon!! Can't wait to hear your thoughts, it's all so gorgeous. I'm sorry you're getting a canker sore. I get them frequently, exacerbated by stress. In fact I'm getting one now too  I use a topical gel at the first sign. Dab it on w/a q-tip. It numbs it & lessens the pain. Look for something w/20% benzocaine, it'll also usually say "maximum strength". The best stuff was called Zilactin but I can't find it anymore. Keep spicy foods away from it if you can. Good luck, hope it goes away soon.


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, not sure what you can be doing wrong with the EF? I just slapped it on . But it is for sure more emollient than other foundations, and I found that a little was enough - I used to only use half a pump for the whole face.

With regards to face... Mine is going downhill again . I suspect the foundation, again. I think that maybe my skin just doesn't do well with foundation, and only tolerates water based ones. So much for a dewy finish . At this point, I just don't know what to do. I don't want to go back to the Guerlain - loved it, but the color match is just not good enough, and now that I've noticed it I just can't go back to that. I'm toying with the idea of going to Bloomies after work and paying Raymond a visit, and get a match and give the VLA another try. Maybe a better color match won't turn me orange this time?? And at least my skin loved it, that is very clear - I remember that it actually made my skin better: I would wake up with a blemish, slap the VLA on, and it would be gone by evening. Maybe that's worth a non-dewy finish and a slightly orange coloring?? Sigh...

*Paula*, you are starting to know me too well ! But I'm still resisting new purse purchases - for now!!!!  Have fun packing for your cruise, and don't forget to come tell us all about your Momentum package when you receive it


----------



## Jen

WOAH! Okay, this is going to take me awhile, you guys have been BUSY while I was out! I was in Cincinnati yesterday and actually had some great shopping fun, but I'll get to that in a bit.

First, welcome *Winnie*! Your bags are gorgeous! I've resisted this far, mostly because my favorite one is your most expensive one (of course ), but I may someday cave! You've definitely come to the right place for like minded people, that's for sure! Stick around, we'll suck you in to the rest !

*Ruby*, your jewelry is all so gorgeous!!!!!! I've resisted clicking on that link as much as I have the Momentum bags&#8230;.but resistance might be futile on both!

*Paula*, sorry to hear about the canker sore, what a bummer! I've never had one either so I'm no help, but I feel like I've seen commercials for something that is supposed to work fast - I'd go talk to a pharmacist. But, you leave tomorrow right? Have a BLAST!!!! You're going to love it, promise. Mexico and Honduras will greet you and your new leather with open arms! I actually use the meteorites compact to touch up during the day, I really like it.

*ellesu*, I really love the coffee shop story and the mental image it brings, I've been there!!!!

*Cobbie*, you taught me something new today - I had NO idea you could resize pictures in the box, I always did it on photobucket before posting but it's such a pain. Now I know, thanks! Oh, and I'm SO glad you love the Oribe volume too, it still amazes me how much it actually works! I've used other "volumizing" shampoos that do absolutely nothing. You really do get what you pay for with the Oribe stuff!

OMG!! Speaking of hair, I totally forgot to mention my haircut this weekend. I am totally in LOVE with it!!!!! Maybe even more so than my previous cut. I feel like I'm cheating by saying that since Ellen has cut my hair for 17 years, but his technique was awesome and when I told him I've been trying to get it to be curlier he did something with the ends and it actually IS. I came into work Monday, and the girl I work closest with was like 'did you use new hair stuff? It's REALLY curly today!' EXCELLENT!!!!! I'm so happy. Now I'll have to struggle with what to do when/if she comes back. I'm so thrilled though that I don't have to go searching for someone else!

Okay *Neo*, what is Gilt?! I don't even know what that is - another Hautelook/Rue La La kind of deal? If you like it better I probably need that too! 
(and PSSST - you ALWAYS need another purse  ) 
I just went to post and saw yours about the skin problems AGAIN?! Oh no!!!!! I can't believe the YSL caused that too, it was doing so well. I'm so sorry to hear that. Can you see if it's just the wrong color you got in the Guerlain (I mention that again below&#8230;..)? Hey, maybe a trip to see Raymond will at least make you feel better. That just sucks.

I know I'm missing people....so sorry if I did!

So, yesterday I had a customer cancel an appointment and decided to run into the mall down there on my lunch break. I was planning on running in really quick to the Sephora to return a few things, but since they cancelled I had some time. I cut through Dillards, and we don't have one of those in Columbus so I was slowly walking through looking at everything & the makeup counters - and I see a GUERLAIN COUNTER!!!! I didn't think there was one in Ohio, apparently this is the only one. The guy that works there was off, but the woman from the Chanel counter came over and I decided to color match on the Lingerie de peau that *Neo* USED to love, I figured I wouldn't find that until I went back to NYC! She helped me match the color, but I had afternoon appointments so I didn't want to take off that much makeup, but I figured worst case I'd return it. I'm wearing it today - OMG! I LOVE this stuff. Love it. It went on so incredibly quickly and smoothly, and it hardly looks like I'm wearing anything at all. While I was there I looked at the new mascara, I'm 100% sure I'll love it, but decided to wait until I went through a couple of backups I have first. It was good to see the brush though, I can always tell if I'll like it just by looking at the brush. Speaking of the Guerlain mascara, *Paula* you picked my favorite. I got the black one when Nordstrom had the buy 2 get 1 free deal to try it, and while I like it I still like the gold tube much more. 
After I bought the Guerlain foundation I popped over to Sephora, I had a bunch of returns since I've totally changed my skin care routine I returned all the Korres I used to love so much but just don't anymore. Of course you can't walk into Sephora without looking around, and while by the Yves Saint Laurent I decided to color match myself just for future reference in case I didn't like the Guerlain. They don't have the one *Neo* has, but do have the one *Hippie* has, so I figured out and wrote down my color. I just didn't need anything, but when processing the returns I had an eye cream that I didn't have the receipt for, so I only got store credit. So&#8230;..I grabbed the YSL foundation figuring what the heck, I'll return it if I don't like it. That wasn't enough, so I picked up a Benefit cream shadow in r.s.v.p (a shimmery highlight color) and paid about $10 for the difference. I had to try the Guerlain today, I'll have to try the YSL sometime but I have a feeling it'll be going back with how much I'm loving this one. 
*Neo* - you be quiet about my foundation obsession - you're just as bad as I am  !!!

I was on my way home last night, and it was such a gorgeous day/night (65 in January/Feburary?! I'll take it!) so I swung by the outlet mall too. One of my manufacturers just sent me a $100 rewards AmEx gift card, so I figured I'd spend it! I ran into Soma&#8230;..and the entire back of the store was all an additional 50% off of already insane clearance prices. I got two more pairs of the perfect waist leggings - in brown, which I couldn't even find on the website! Those were $11 each (normally $40). I also got a $70 sweater for $20, another pair of dressy comfortable pants for $10, a robe, a sleep shirt, and I think something else - the total was $101.63. So I paid $1.63 out of pocket - sweet deal! Then I ran into Gap and just got some workout clothes that were 60% off, grabbed some rain/snow boots from Nine West that were once $80 and were $29, and of course swung by the Pepperidge Farm outlet to get some cookies & crackers. Then I decided I did enough damage and drove home!


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, just quickly: welcome back, we've missed you!!!!!!

And nice going on the foundationS !!!!! Hey now, I only keep on getting new stuff because my skin goes bad with half of them, and I always return the previous one, so in the end I always have only one !!!!!!! Unfortunately, I've kind of tried all the Guerlain colors: 02 is too yellow, 03 and 13 are way too dark, and so that leaves 12 with an ok match (the closest at least), but just not that great .

I'm really sad: I LOVE the finish of the YSL, but if it makes me break out there just isn't any point to that, is there? Which is why I'm thinking VLA... I really guess I can only do water based foundation for some reason. Which is weird, as I've always had sensitive (in the sense of easily irritated) skin, but never prone to breakouts. I wonder what it is though?? Oh well, guess there is just no point. I will however keep the YSL: it obviously isn't as bad as the EF, even if it isn't good, so I may get away with it for just special occasions?

Anyway, nice shopping trip, I'm very proud of you, and can't wait for your report that you have ordered a new purse from Momentum ! Which one are you looking at (I kind of haven't re-opened that window yet today - resisting!!!!!)?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I found 3 in 1 professional printer under $100.


----------



## Jen

Thanks *Neo*! It always feels weird when I'm gone, even just for a day or two! 
I know, I was just teasing you - and I wrote that before I read about your YSL giving you issues. I say for sure keep it, and one day every once in awhile should be fine. Maybe your skin is just really sensitive to the oil they use in the oil based ones? That's so weird, and so sad! Interesting, I matched pretty perfectly to the 03, and I wouldn't have said that I'm darker than you. Now I keep pulling my mirror out and checking it in the window to make sure it's not off! Sometimes it looks ok in the bathroom but can look horrible in real light, like that Boscia BB creme did for me. Now I'm going to be looking in every available mirror to make sure! But wow, I just love how it went on!

Thanks *Cobbie*, it was kind of a whirlwind! And I worked in between all of that! 
That is a beast of a shredder!!! I have a really cheap one, I'll upgrade next time so I can shred more than 2 pages at a time. 
And PSSST - GET THE MAC!!!!! I'm sort of surprised that you use a $400 moisturizer but don't have a MAC!  
Seriously, get it. You will not regret it!!! I have a regular macbook, the small one, maybe 13". I'm going to struggle between the macbook pro and iMac when I upgrade!

Great deal *Dr. D*!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie, glad my posts make you laugh.  Cobbie and Jen, I think Staples is having a pretty good trade in for dead shredders.  I have  MBP four years old (not the unibody) and it is a 15 inch screen.  Not something I wish to carry around but then I don't have to since I have my ipad!!!
For a main computer though, I recommend this size.  

I have nothing done for my cruise.  And I didn't understand a word you said, Cobbie, about resizing.  I finally got how to insert, but not how to resize.  And Jen got it right away.  Must be an age thing.  Or an alzheimers thing.  Or a stupid thing.  
But no matter, I am off to pack and then cruise!


----------



## ayuryogini

*Jen*, wow, what a whirlwind shopping experience! I've been trying the Guerlain mascara (gold), from the Nordstrom sale, and I really like it, but Givenchy is still my HG mascara; it makes my lashes really full in a way that no other mascara does. It also never gets on my lids when I'm putting it on, probably because of the shape of the brush. I love hearing everyone's experiences with foundation, so I can narrow things down a little.

*Cobbie*, nice shredder; how noisy is it? I hate the noise of mine so much, I actually wear my noise cancelling headphones when I use it  I agree with everyone else about the MacBook Pro. I bought mine 2 1/2 years ago, after my Dell laptop died after only two years (and one hard drive crash). The Mac Pro is SO user-friendly, and if you have an iPhone everything just ties together so well.

*corkyb*, have you gotten your Momentum goodies yet? I can't wait to hear about it. Also, I want to know how you like the lipstick pink color, because I'm thinking of getting the Petra in that color, and I'm wondering if that will look nice with the Plum. 
Does anyone have the Petra? I'm wondering if it has a lot of usable space, it's so large. 
I'm sorry to hear about your canker sore, but I was more concerned when you said you had a fibro flare-up. I thought, "oh no! right before going on your cruise!" but since you haven't mentioned that, I'm hoping you're doing ok. Many, many years ago, at the very beginning of my nursing career, when I worked in Pediatric ICU, I got horrible canker sores every single month, and what worked for me is diluting Hydrogen peroxide with water and using that as a mouth rinse, as well as tryptophan and chewable acidophilus, and sometimes pain pills because they were so bad. However, that was many years ago, so there may be better treatments out there. I found a website called CankerSoreTreatment.com and they have many different types of remedies to try.

*Neo*, what about that red Clutch? I don't know about you, but I CANNOT stay off that Momentum site.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I love both my 13" MBP and my 22" iMac equally.

I still say that nothing types quite like the Apple keyboards.


----------



## ayuryogini

Cobbie said:


> LOL, *Corky*, when you get back I'll PM you the instructions and we'll talk. It's so easy once you know it.


*Cobbie,* Would you also send me the instructions; you told me how once before, but I can't remember; I'd truly appreciate it. 
Thanks.

And you asked about computer size: my MacBook Pro is 13"; my Dell laptop was 15".
I really like the 13" screen, it's plenty big enough, and makes my laptop so much lighter and easier to carry.
I understand about it being a big deal, a computer is a big investment, and you want to get one that will work well for you.
And if you have an iPhone and iPad, you will LOVE having an Apple computer.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, glad to see you back on the AA thread! You got some great deals on your shopping adventure! I've never heard of Soma before, but I looked at their website & their clothes look really nice. I have so much trouble finding jeans, pants etc that are truly petite. The inseam keeps getting longer & it's very frustrating. I've taken to shopping in the boys department at times for things like jogging/work out pants. Size 14 fits me perfectly. Are there any other petites here that might have other suggestions for me? Fortunately I can wear very casual stuff as I'm not working yet. Go ahead and click on the jeweler's website....you're only looking!! I have so far resisted the Momentum bags but not sure how long I'll last. I also wanted to say I'm happy to hear that you love your new cut & all went well w/your salon appointment last Saturday!

*Neo*, sorry you're having foundation troubles again. Did you get to see Raymond tonight? I don't use it very often as the coverage is quite heavy but I have & like *Graftobian HD Creme foundation*. There are tons of shades and it's pretty pure pigment so you need very little. There are pretty good reviews on MUA. I lucked out & found a perfect shade match the first time. It's also dirt cheap!! Another very similar one is *Mehron Célèbre HD foundation*. I can't remember which websites I bought them from but you can always google it if you're curious.

*Cobbie*, I got a MacBook in 2010 & will never go back to a pc. I had a couple of Dell laptops & they both croaked after only a few years. I've been a bracelet girl since jr high. I'm not a necklace girl though. I've got a couple I really like but I tend to break them 

*Corky*, have a wonderful time on your cruise!! Soak up some sun & warmth & just relax...ahhhh...


----------



## Neo

*Corky*, tomorrow you are on your way to your cruise, woohoooooo!!!!!! And we will all sit in the cold ad wait for you to come back and tell us all about how awesome it was, and how amazing your new leather, clothes and make up performed ! Lucky you !!!!!!!! I hope you have a truly amazing time !

*Ayuryogini*, yes, that page is still open, but no red clutch coming my way - yet! Any new things on their way to you? 

*Ruby*, thank you so much for the tip, and I'll definitely check it out, but I think I'm done with the foundation trials for quite a while . I think my skin needs a break at this point . I did go to Bloomies after work, but over an hour later than I wanted, and Raymond was already gone. Another MUA I also like was there and helped me out, and she immediately matched me to B30 - my prior "match" was BR30, so I'm hoping that the fact that there is no pink in my new one will help avoid the orange issue... I'll see tomorrow how the match really is, but it looked good tonight - I couldn't tell where she had applied it to match me . I told her about my skin issues, and she said that it was extremely rare, but that she knew a few people who were intolerant to oil based foundations and could only do water based. Something about the skin being clogged by the mineral oils that they contain and are not used in much else. Oh well, my luck! On the other hand, it's going to make it easy, and at least now I can stop looking and trying...
On a more positive note: which Momentum purse are you looking at? 
I am petite too! I have made peace with the fact that every pant I buy has to hemmed, and I take the additional cost into account when buying . I LOVE everything Lululemon for workout and casual wear - the most comfortable AND flatering clothes ever . If you have a store nearby, they will hemm and make other adjustments for free, and if not, at least they ship for free!

ETA: oh, and I don't do necklaces either, but I'm totally a bracelet girl


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, Soma is owned by Chicos.  Wish I had one near me.  I have never shopped in one actually, but have been on there web site plenty.  One good thing about Chicos is that they make a short pant in EVERYTHING.  I am 5'4" and the short either just fits or is too short, depending on they style.  So I bet that SOMA is the same way.

I couldn't figure out Photobucket tonight, I couldn't even figure out FB.  LOL.  I am going crazy trying to pack my whole life into one suitcase less than 50 lbs.  

I think my HG foundation is Bobby Brown Luminous.  A bit more coverage than the EF.  I love the EF, but am still in love with Bobbi.  BB has several different foundations, but Luminous is my girl.

The lipstick pink Kate is gorgeous.  The Petra and a few others are a different leather though.  More of a vintage worn dull look, whereas the purse is a beautiful soft leather with a patina to it.  The Petra is HUGE.  Not quite sure how much it will fit yet as I haven't loaded it up.  Speaking of that, I best get going.  

Cobbie, I'd love to take a lesson or two from you.

Sandra, I agree about Apple keyboards, they are the best.  Red clutch, oh my.  I had my finger on the red passport but went with the plum because it's teal inside.  By the way, the teal has a green hue to it.  I don't think I am taking it on the cruise.  I may have to change it up for another color as it's so close to my Tano.  Ayurgini, let me know if you want to trade that plum.

The Lipstick pink Kate does go with the plum petra.  If I had the plum purse, I would accessorize with teal I think.But that lipstick pink is a gorgeous color.  I can't stop staring at that bag.  It is ALL class.  That fringe is not my style either and I am IN LOVE with it.  

Jen, what color meteorites did you get?  I got #3 in the compact.  Sort of bronzy.

Neo, I am convinced there is no way to get away from orange in any Chanel foundation FWIW.  The BB Luminous is very neutral beigey.  It's also dewey.  But it might be too much coverage for you.  

Oh I better get packing here.  I can hardly keep my eyes open.

See you on the other side of the Caribbean.  Going snorkeling,  down under water in a some sort of boat, a ;private tour, and maybe ziplining if I think my back and body can take it.  Says not good for bad backs though and I have a real bad one.  Ithink these sores in my mouth are stress related actually.  I gargled with baking soda last night and it was a tad better this morning.  I hope I don't get a full fledged canker sorey  

Buh byeee.


----------



## ayuryogini

*Corky*, thanks so much for the info about the colors and the Petra; that was so sweet of you to post when you're trying to get packed, and so busy; have a wonderful trip. Can hardly wait to hear about all your adventures, and shopping finds.
So far, I like the BB Luminous foundation best, too; I've had a hard time with the Chanel not turning orange on me, too. I like the VLA as well, and that hasn't turned orange.

oh, now I'm tempted to get the Kate, I think Winnie said she could make it without fringe, but the Petra and Passport are calling to me, and I don't think I can justify it all, especially since I've hardly used my other new handbag. Of course, they're totally different, so maybe I can justify it? And tomorrow IS payday; I had the Momentum site opened all day; it's a wonder I managed not to buy anything, but I don't know how long I can hold out. 
And now I want a Saddleback Tote, too, after watching Suzette's videos about it, but it is so outside of my normal style... HELP!!

*Jen*, have you used Meteorites before; sorry, I can't remember who has and hasn't; i just bought the Voyage compact, that, to me, was crazy expensive, I half expected jewels on the outside. I haven't used it yet (it just arrived today), so not quite sure what to expect.

And I just received my order from Shu Uemura; I can definitely see what the excitement was about the eyebrow pencil; it looks SO natural.


----------



## Jen

*Paula* & *ayuryogini*, I have the regular meteorites compact in 02, I use it as pressed powder for touch ups. I have the balls in 03, and still use those every day as a finisher when I do final blending. I've seen that voyage compact, it's gorgeous!!! Definitely a fun splurge. 
This is the one I have -



And um, yes - you can _always_ justify the need for a new purse. This also applies to new shoes  
Glad you love your Shu too  I might as well throw all other brow things I have away, I prefer it that much! 
OH! Speaking of brows, I picked this up at Ulta at some point and am totally in love with it. I have unruly brows, happens with curly hair I guess, and this is the BEST wax type product ever. No dipping a brush into wax, it's just a stick and it works perfectly - the best part is that they don't feel sticky or crunchy at ALL, but it works. 
Shoot, it's flash, I haven't figured out how to picture link flash yet (anyone else know?)

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2220787&productId=xlsImpprod3020007&navAction=push&navCount=1&subdoc=37640offnyxwk3210&categoryId=cat80044

*Neo*, I hope your new VLA color and that it helps calm your skin down. I've been inspecting mine like crazy, it's been sort of breaking out again in the last few days - not bad, but a little bit and it's been so good lately it's annoying me. I hope the Guerlain doesn't bother my skin even more, day 2 and I am liking it even more! What a bummer you can't find a match in that one 

*Paula*, you're already gone to Mexico I'm sure, but I'm nowhere near petite (5'8") so I have no idea! I have the opposite problem, most of the time pants are too short. I'd rather have your guys problem, at least you can hem them! There are places I know to not even bother trying on their pants 

I love how different we all are, I try bracelets but can only do them in the summer when I don't need long sleeves - but I prety much never leave home without a necklace (unless I have a scarf on)!! You should SEE my collection  - but I'm more into funky chunky type stuff as opposted to the smaller more dainty ones. I've been wearing a ton of rings lately too.


----------



## ayuryogini

I wonder if I got the "wrong" one; this is the one I got, the one I thought everyone was talking about. Does anyone have experience with it? Is it basically the same as the pearls?










It's funny; after I posted how it should have jewels for the price, this one came up; it has black Swarovski crystals on it.










So sorry about all the white space, I made the pics smaller like *Cobbie* taught me ( thanks Cobbie), but took the pics off Nordstrom's site and they post pics with a lot of white border.


----------



## Neo

So, *Corky* is on her way to her cruise, the lucky woman !!!!!!!! I really hope all goes well and that she has a blast!!!!

Thank you *Jen* - my skin seems kind of ok today. It was better this morning than last night, and it isn't worse tonight, so I guess that's something, lol! The VLA turns out to be a good color match, and I don't think there is any orange - I tried to look at it in various lights, but it was kid of a dark day today... But it's weird, after all my trials of all the different stuff, I'm just not that impressed by the VLA . I will continue using it until my skin is back to normal (hopefully soon!), and then I really do want to give the YSL another try - maybe my skin is still just jinxed by the EF trial I did a couple of weeks ago? I still have the spots I got from that, they are still not completely gone, can you believe it ? Here is to hoping!
I also really hope that it's not the Guerlain causing you trouble: I found that it actually helped! Fingers crossed...

*Ayuryogini*, how are you doing on the Momentum front . I'm still resisting, but I got my red Passport tonight already!!!! I haven't opened it yet - I'm kind of worried it will push me over the edge to order more ! Or contact *Winnie* about that purse with the fringes I posted a picture of a couple of days ago, and ask if she would make it in Cadet and with silver toned hardware... So weird, that purse is so not my style, but I keep thinking about it!!!
I don't have any pressed Meteorites, I only have the pearls - the little balls that you swirl you brush around. I have them in 03 and last year I also got the Xmas LE with the little golden bee on the silver box. Personally I'm really partial to loose powder, but I don't think you can do it wrong with any of the Meteorites, and I would have bought that travel compact in a heartbeat if it weren't that expensive - for some weird reason I'm hitting a wall on that particular one, although I've had no problems on another numb of expensive stuff, as we all know


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, too bad you missed Raymond. I have a couple of samples of Chanel foundation in B30 but I don't remember which formula it is. It did look like a good match when I swiped it on my jawline at the counter though. I was looking at the wallet & that purse organizer on Monentum's site. So far I'm resisting....thanks for the rec on Lululemon. There are no stores near me but I'm glad to hear they have free shipping. I think there's one near my SIL in Boston so I'll check next time I'm there. I'm _almost_ 5'2" & it seems many petites are for 5'3" & under. That inch makes a big difference in inseam length!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Hey guys! I missed y'all when we couldn't get logged on! 

Just have a few seconds to post.

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the bags, but I cannot afford them. I just did my taxes and I OWE $1300...which makes no sense to me since I switched to a MUCH lower paying job in June. Sigh.

Anyway, I just wanted to report back on two purchases:

I ADORE my ruby red Dansko's! I can't remember who first posted about them, but THANK YOU! I love the way they look, they fit like a dream and I get compliments on them everytime I wear them. 

My Comphy pillow cases came in and they are not even close to matching the "same" color in the Spalena sheets. The Spalena beige is more of an "oatmeal" color, while the Comphy beige is closer to an ecru, and therefore significantly lighter. However, I don't care because the Comphy cases not only fit correctly, but they are so freakin' soft! They are so much softer than the Spalena cases that it amazes me that anyone could EVER say they are "exactly the same". Yes, I'm looking at YOU, Ruval Linens reps! 

I really am dying to try the Meteorites, but I just can't justify the cost right now. 

Oh, and Ruby...checking in at 5'0" here...I feel your pain! (BTW, my boyfriend is 6'3"!)


----------



## Ruby296

Hippie2MARS said:


> Hey guys! I missed y'all when we couldn't get logged on!
> 
> Just have a few seconds to post.
> 
> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the bags, but I cannot afford them. I just did my taxes and I OWE $1300...which makes no sense to me since I switched to a MUCH lower paying job in June. Sigh.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to report back on two purchases:
> 
> I ADORE my ruby red Dansko's! I can't remember who first posted about them, but THANK YOU! I love the way they look, they fit like a dream and I get compliments on them everytime I wear them.
> 
> My Comphy pillow cases came in and they are not even close to matching the "same" color in the Spalena sheets. The Spalena beige is more of an "oatmeal" color, while the Comphy beige is closer to an ecru, and therefore significantly lighter. However, I don't care because the Comphy cases not only fit correctly, but they are so freakin' soft! They are so much softer than the Spalena cases that it amazes me that anyone could EVER say they are "exactly the same". Yes, I'm looking at YOU, Ruval Linens reps!
> 
> I really am dying to try the Meteorites, but I just can't justify the cost right now.
> 
> Oh, and Ruby...checking in at 5'0" here...I feel your pain! (BTW, my boyfriend is 6'3"!)


*H2M*, yuck on the taxes, I'm so sorry about that. I don't get how that happens either....hope you can get it squared away for next year so you don't have a repeat. I haven't tried Meteorites yet either, we'll just have to live vicariously through the others here that have. Someday maybe....You definitely know what I'm talking about about being "height challenged"! I dated a guy in college who was 6'4". We were easy to spot in a crowd!


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, I'm glad to hear your skin is improving (WOW on the spots still from the EF?! Geez!) but bummer on not loving the VLA anymore. It's funny, I tried it once a few weeks ago just because I still have it and I felt the same way. The VLA was both of our first liquid foundations, right? I think it seemed so great because I never knew how great liquid was! And it really does melt into the skin and my color match was perfect, but it made me so shiny all the time. The Chanel woman that sold me the Guerlain told me that it was a very 'dewy' finish and that my skin tone wouldn't be best suited for dewy . It made me look greasy, not dewy! So maybe dewy isn't for me after all. No powder would fix it, the Mally poreless defender was the only thing that helped at all. Day 3 of the Guerlain and I'm sooooo in love with it, I'm so bummed you can't find a color that works on you!! My skin started to act up before I even tried the Guerlain so I know that's not it, and it's already much better! I'm so glad to hear it helped your skin, that makes me feel better! I for sure think you should try the YSL again when your skin is better, so many things go into how your skin acts, so definitely make sure it was the foundation and not just the weather changes or something like that. It has been one strange winter! 
Oh, and open that passport and share pictures!!!!! I want to see 

Bummer on your taxes, *Hippie*, I've been there. The woman that used to do our payroll didn't tax bonuses correctly, one year I owed something insane like $4000 and wasn't expecting it. Now I do payroll and make sure that doesn't happen to anyone!! For sure try to find out what the problem was so it doesn't happen again next year. I'm also unfortunately not at ALL surprised your Comphy cases don't match the Spalena. Mine aren't even remotely close, in texture, feel or color. I never did send that e-mail, but now I think I will! I can't see myself ever pulling the Spalena back out, I'm so mad I wasted money on them.

So YOU guys were all the women that took the tall guys ?! I had such problems finding a guy I wasn't taller than, and I'd get so mad when I'd see a 5' tall girl with a 6'3 guy!! 

I'm so jealous of *Paula* right now! I do leave for Florida in 3 weeks from today, but that isn't the same as a cruise to Mexico and Honduras! I'll be in Atlanta for business next week, and that for SURE isn't the same


----------



## Jen

The meteorites aren't enough for me as far as a finishing powder to keep away shine, but I still use them at the very end on my big LY fan brush for final blending.  It adds the perfect finishing touch, and I just loooove the smell  
I never noticed any drying, but until lately I've never had any issues with dryness!  That voyage compact is beautiful, for sure.  I wouldn't have issues buying on ebay, but it kind of depends on the seller.  I've had mostly positive experiences there, but not all.  $20 is borderline on whether it's worth the risk!  If it says never opened or something then I wouldn't worry as much, but what if it shows up broken?  Make sure they'll fix it if that happens.


----------



## ayuryogini

Cobbie said:


> *Ayuryogini*, I forgot - you're welcome.
> Which Vaja iPad cover do you have and in what color? (Please not the Matelasse, please not the Matelasse )


*Cobbie*, this made me laugh!

Of COURSE I have the Matelasse!

(just kidding!)

I bought the Libretto, in what else Violet. 
I love it; I bought it with the black microfiber interior to keep the cost down (I had just bought the iPad2) and to minimize the decisions I had to make. I had wanted a Vaja for a year, and a few months prior I was set to buy one and the price went up astronomically, so I was really glad when they introduced the Libretto.

Some people think the corners are too exposed, but my iPad fell out of my hands onto my sidewalk, and it landed on the protected leather area, so I wonder if it's weighted to protect the iPad, and boy did it; the leather's a little scratched but it still looks great, and the iPad was completely protected, which is the most important part.

*Neo* has the Libretto, too, in Olive Night. (I think.)


----------



## hudsonam

*Cobbie*, thank you! I'm so glad you like them! The flowers are always a bit smushed after their journey, so don't be afraid to manipulate them a little bit and fluff things up. I hope they do like them, and if there's ever a problem with the size, just let me know. 

Thank you all for the kind words. I guess my stomach and my skin are getting a little better, but I still don't know what's causing my current stomach aversion to things like bagels and soft pretzels.

I want to reply to everyone, but since I'm at work, I'm typing this up for now and I'm going to get back to everyone later tonight (when I'm not supposed to be working  ).

I picked up some CeraVe cream in the tub - I can't tell if I like it for my face at night yet. It almost doesn't seem moisturizing enough, but so far so good as a body moisturizer.

What as the Walmart (?) cheap eyeliner that a couple of you recommended? I looked while I was there, but nothing seemed familiar. I did get some Maybelline mascara to try and so far so good. It's in the yellow tube and it says it makes your lashes 9 times fuller, which is a little silly, but I do like it.

As a different sort of poll, what are your favorite drug store items/brands that you love? I have to watch my spending or, if I ever stop making hats, I won't be able to afford all this wonderful stuff!  I do still want that Dior blush though.

I think I am going to return the 4 piece Dr. Denese travel set I got from QVC. The serum was causing me to flake quite a bit. Since I stopped using it a couple days ago, much less flaking. I feel like I should go back to basics and forget all the serums and specialty items. I want to have youthful looking skin, but maybe I'm too dry and/or sensitive for these things. I just don't know. :/ My skin was clear before, for the most part, but I felt like I needed some anti-aging products.

I ordered a rice cooker today! It's an Aroma model. I almost got a fuzzy logic (?) one by Sanyo, but hubby and I had to admit we are not good enough planners to set it ahead of time. So I'll start with the inexpensive one and see where it takes us.

I got a new winter parka from Lands' End the other day on sale and I love it! It cinches in at the waist so it's very flattering, and it was only $55. The last one I had from there was really still good, but the collar didn't have a fleece lining of any kind, and makeup had left residue that wouldn't come out in the wash, so it was time to update. I had that one for about 7 years and it's in great condition otherwise. Pretty impressive!


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, I know, it's crazy I still have those spots from the 2 days of wearing the EF, right? Come to think of it, it did take a few weeks for my skin to get really better when I first stopped using the EF too, so hopefully this is just the same kind of thing...
Ok, that MUA who told you that the VLA was dewy has obviously never seen a dewy foundation in her life, lol! Dewy is really different from greasy, trust me!!! I also find that the VLA tends to make the skin produce excess oil, and for the first time in a long time I felt I needed my blotting papers yesterday (haven't put on anything today as I stayed home). I really think you should give dewy a try - EF preferably, or else the YSL. What I like about the dewy finish is that it's not oily, but it gives a more natural and radiant finish, and just makes the whole face look less "flat", if you see what I mean.
I'm so glad the Guerlain is working out to well for you, it's a lovely foundation, and can be built up easily for more coverage without being heavy, or still just be made to have light coverage. Oh, and I find that this is one of those that works better applied with the LY34 than with the BFF...

LOL, and I did open my Momentum package, and it's exactly what I wanted and imagined it to be! I'm very happy with it, and now just have to get traveling to use it . The leather is really nice. It looks a tad worn, like *Corky* said, but I find that it works very well for a passport holder - I hope it gets much more worn soon !!!!
I took a couple of pictures, but those from the website are much better and more representative I find. For some reason, I couldn't get the color right: it's actually really a quite dark red, darker/deeper even than on the website, ad the inside is a lovely shade of olive green. It's the perfect combination for me (my 2 favorite colors outside from black and grey!), and I'm really glad *Winnie* convinced me to stick with red when I called her, tempted to change to Cadet. she also included a swatch of the cadet leather, and it's absolutely lovely! I now know I will definitely need something in Cadet at some point (like that fringy, not me, purse I keep thinking of, LOL)!
Anyway, here are the pics :

















*Cobbie*, I have never had any issues with drying with the Meteorites either, I have always found them pretty neutral that way, actually. I don't think the travel compact would be very different from the pearls in that sense, and like Jen, at that price point I would be cautious in buying from eBay, unless the vendor can guaranty its never been opened and accepts returns easily. It sure is a gorgeous compact and MUCH easier to lug around than the pearls !

*Ayuryogini*, have you decided which new purse you will soon splurge on ? I thought of you last night, as I saw a girl carrying the Metal the the Petal purse, in your colors - gorgeous!!!!!!!!

*Hudsonam*, yayyy on your new rice cooker - if it's your first ever, you are in for a treat: you will be amazed at what a difference it makes in how your rice tastes!!!!! And nice going on that parka - great deal!!! Pictures please ?
Those hats are absolutely adorable!!!!! Too bad my brother only has boys . But my best friend has a little baby girl, so I'll definitely get in touch with you for something for next winter (she's only 8 months old now, and hats get really on her nerves )!
That's too bad the Dr Denese stuff didn't work out for you the way they did for *Jen*, but good thing you can return them! I really hope you find what works for you soon, it's so frustrating going from one thing to another without being a 100% on anything . I have also banished serums from my life after a non-successful try. I just use my moisturizer and camellia oil, but my moisturizer is also anti-aging. My skin did not like the anti-aging serums I tried. It does however LOVE the Vitamin D oil .
The CeraVe in the tub, like the one I have in the pump bottle, are supposed to be body cremes/lotions (according to the CeraVe website). Have you tried their AM/PM face cremes?


----------



## cmg.sweet

My momentum handbags order was  delivered to my house today, sadly it was delivered after i left town for the weekend  so I'll get to have some happy mail waiting for me when i get home.


----------



## ayuryogini

Neo said:


> *Ayuryogini*, have you decided which new purse you will soon splurge on ? I thought of you last night, as I saw a girl carrying the Metal the the Petal purse, in your colors - gorgeous!!!!!!!!


*Neo*, I'm driving myself crazy, between the Momentum site, Saddleback and Lesa Wallace's handbags; I'm out of control! I might need an intervention. (but till then, I'm looking at the Momentum Petra in Lipstick Pink, the Passport in Plum, and a small Saddleback tote in the lighter color) 
What about you? What handbags are in your near future?
And thanks for the pictures.

I love the Meteorites Voyage compact; I only used it once so far, over the VLA, and my skin looked like porcelain! Which it usually doesn't, although it's in pretty good shape. My Dior Rosy Glow came yesterday, and it is EXACTLY what I was looking for, the most beautiful rosy glow, very natural, not like makeup at all. And I had used the new Rose Garden eye palette. It all looked really pretty together.

I agree about not buying the Meteorite compact on e-bay; it's not that much less expensive, and with Nordstrom, you get those points, so it was worth it to me to spend a few dollars more; however, I found the insert (the part with the Meteorites) can fall out of the compact pretty easily, so I'm going to exchange it, because to me, for that price, it should be perfect. I can just imagine it falling out sometime and crumbling. YIKES!!

I am pretty sure Winnie said she could make a fringe bag without the fringe; I would check with her if fringe isn't your thing; it's not mine. I'm tempted to buy the Kate (sans fringe if I understood correctly) though, because corky liked it so well.

*cmg*, I wasn't able to open my Momentum package right away either. It arrived yesterday afternoon as I was leaving for work, so I had to put it aside. I waited until later today to open it so I could look forward to it (I didn't want to open it last night because I needed to wait for natural light. At night, I often think brownish things are purple and vice versa. (embarassing at Christmas time when I thanked someone for the lovely purple beaded bracelet and it was really bronze) I love the Linda bag; it is a perfect size for me, and so beautifully made. Can't wait to hear how you like yours.


----------



## Jane917

*NEO*, Happy Birthday! I know where you can get some red velvet cupcakes to celebrate!!!! Have a very happy day


----------



## Jen

*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEO!!!* Saturday birthdays are the best, I hope you're doing something fun for yourself today!


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much *Cobbie*!!!! You are good !!!!

Thank you *Jane*! And indeed . I did make a big mistake though: had one for breakfast and then went to the gym for VIP'R class ... 

Thank you *Jen*! Nothing special, but special nonetheless: my Soho Saturday awaits me, with a stop at Sephora's to pick up my birthday gift , and maybe a little something else (I think I have to check out that Dior blush, right?) . And then a mani/pedi with a foot and back massage, yayyyyy!

And of course, more red velvet cupcakes await me during the day


----------



## ayuryogini

*Neo,* Happy, happy birthday and many Blessings for a wonderful year of health, happiness and many Holy Grails!










And, yes!, I think that Dior Rosy Glow is a great gift. And to put it in, I also think that cute fringed Momentum bag that's been calling your name would be a good birthday gift, don't you?


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Ayuryogini* !!!!!!!


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Thank you so much *Cobbie*!!!! You are good !!!!
> 
> Thank you *Jane*! And indeed . I did make a big mistake though: had one for breakfast and then went to the gym for VIP'R class ...
> 
> Thank you *Jen*! Nothing special, but special nonetheless: my Soho Saturday awaits me, with a stop at Sephora's to pick up my birthday gift , and maybe a little something else (I think I have to check out that Dior blush, right?) . And then a mani/pedi with a foot and back massage, yayyyyy!
> 
> And of course, more red velvet cupcakes await me during the day


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Thank you so much *Cobbie*!!!! You are good !!!!
> 
> Thank you *Jane*! And indeed . I did make a big mistake though: had one for breakfast and then went to the gym for VIP'R class ...
> 
> happy birthday Neo! I love getting self care on my birthday. I am on the ship....we are setting sail in a few moments and I have to shut down all my electronics momentarily, but I wanted to wish u a glorious day!
> Tatar all. I shall return!
> 
> Thank you *Jen*! Nothing special, but special nonetheless: my Soho Saturday awaits me, with a stop at Sephora's to pick up my birthday gift , and maybe a little something else (I think I have to check out that Dior blush, right?) . And then a mani/pedi with a foot and back massage, yayyyyy!
> 
> And of course, more red velvet cupcakes await me during the day


----------



## Someone Nameless

Happy Birthday, Neo!  Celebrate your special day!


----------



## skyblue

Happy Birthday, *Neo*! . I hope you pick out something wonderful to commemorate this special day!

*Cobbie*, you are cracking me up! 

*Paula*, I hope you are able to check in during your cruise! Bon Voyage! Have fun!


----------



## Ruby296

*Happy Birthday, Neo!!!* Hope you are having a wonderful day! Yes, you definitely should get yourself the Dior blush and whatever else that tickles your fancy today The Sephora birthday gift is a good one this year, looking forward to getting mine next month. I saw your red velvet cupcakes in the KA thread, you frost like a pro! They look so yummy, please eat one or 2....or 3 for me!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Just have a minute. Happy birthday, Neo! Hope you do something FUN! 

We had our very first professional pictures made as a couple today and had a blast at the shoot. I don't want to break any copyright laws, so if you'd like to see the first one, it's posted on my Facebook page. Feel free to add me as a friend if you'd like...I consider you all my friends! If you have Facebook, look up [email protected]

I'm so tickled with how this one turned out. I'm in love with the sepia tone used, and the wall behind us really was a surprise. We were walking to the next location and the photographer got so excited when saw the graffittied wall!


----------



## hudsonam

Happy Birthday *Neo*! I hope it's been a great day! Here is the Lands' End jacket I got, in black. 
http://www.landsend.com/pp/womens-essential-down-parka~227480_59.html?bcc=y&action=order_more&sku_0=::QZ9&CM_MERCH=IDX_outerwear-_-women-_-down&origin=index










And here's the rice cooker:


I can't wait to try it out!

I'm sorry your skin has been acting up again *Neo*. Mine is really awful right now. It's probably hormonal and nothing I put on it will help, but I might try Proactiv again.

*H2M*, it was me who mentioned the Danskos!  I'm so glad you like them! I get lots of compliments too.

*Paula*, I hope you're having a spectacular trip!

I'm glad everyone is enjoying their new bags!


----------



## Neo

Oh wow, thank you so so much *Corky*!!!! I hope you have a blast, and come back nice and tanned, and relaxed, and... FAST!!!!!!! We are already missing you!!!

Thank you *SN*! It was a nice relaxing day, although for some weird reason I feel exhausted - age, probably 

*Cobbie*, thank you so much for the good laugh !!!! And I'm glad you managed to open the AP oil in the end . Can't wait to hear from you how you like it!

Thank you *Skyblue* and *Ruby* . I didn't pick anything up, in the end, lol. They didn't have the Dior blush at the Sephora, and they were making renovations. It was such a mess that I didn't feel like looking at anything, and just picked up my bday gift and left. You are right *Ruby*, it's a good one this year . I'm definitely having a cupcake for you later 

But I feel like I spoil myself so much all the time that it's ok - and I was wearing my diamond earrings, and that made me happy . I'll check out the Dior blush later, never fear, lol.

Thank you *H2M* !

And thank you *Hudsonam*! I love your new parka, and I just know you will wonder how you ever made rice without a rice cooker after using it once! I'm sorry about your skin too - mine was better today, so I risked the YSL foundation, just because it made me happy, and it seems to be ok (so far). 
I don't know why, but Proactiv scares me . Also, one of the things I need to patch test next week to determine what caused my reaction a couple of weeks ago, was benzoin based, and I suspect that one to be the culprit... But we shall see next week, I guess. Are you going to go see your dermatologist? I would be curious to know what he recommends. I've been taking something called Doryx daily (Rx from the dermatologist), and have to say that my chest and back are much better - hoping it stays that way and further improves!

I just ordered myself some nice Thai food, and am planning a quiet evening. I think I'll be placing a couple of tea orders online, in celebration of the day !

And then I'm totally looking forward to my celebratory brunch with my friends tomorrow: dim sum in Chinatown, yaaayyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## skyblue

Sounds wonderful, *Neo*! We love Thai food! Boy does that sound good now!

Where do you order your tea? I am looking for some new green tea.

I just made cake for my son's birthday. If you were closer I would send a piece over! (Oatmeal cake with toasted coconut topping.)


----------



## Hippie2MARS

skyblue said:


> Sounds wonderful, *Neo*! We love Thai food! Boy does that sound good now!
> 
> Where do you order your tea? I am looking for some new green tea.
> 
> I just made cake for my son's birthday. If you were closer I would send a piece over! (Oatmeal cake with toasted coconut topping.)


Allow me to be the first to "say"...YUM!


----------



## Neo

Ooh, your cake sounds yummy - and healthy! Would you care to share the recipe please ? Your son is lucky!

I usuall buy my teas from Porte Rouge (Mariage Freres teas are my favorites - Thé Sur Le Nil is a lovely green!):

http://www.porterouge.biz/

And from Teagschwendner:

http://shop.tgtea.com/store/

But tonight, I want to try some new ones from Gong Fu Tea 

http://www.gongfu-tea.com/


----------



## ayuryogini

I love GongFu tea. Try the Milk oolong. It's really special. So is the Moroccan Mint and the best Earl Grey I've ever had.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I keep trying to avoid gong fu tea, especially since I already have entirely too much at the moment, but one day I'm going to have to try them.

A while back I bought the ESPEmporium tea deal on my kindle and I'm liking the teas from them (the few I'm not thrilled with are flavors that I wasn't sure of to begin with).  I bought their milk oolong after so many comments on milk oolong on the tea thread and really like it, so once I use up a few teas I plan to try the milk oolong from gomg fu. I also got a cute kinda retro teapot fromthem that I'm liking.  I am using it for fruity and rooibos teas to save my cast iron pot for oolong and green teas.

Ok this post would prob fit better on the tea thread, but since we were talking about shopping for tea I'll leave it here


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, I hope you had a great birthday yesterday! I loooove that passport, I may have to get one of those someday!! 
Thanks for the tip, I'm going to try the Guerlain with the LY34 tomorrow morning. I love it with the beast though, so we'll see! I think the buildable coverage is my favorite part about it, and where I need more coverage it still doesn't look thick or cakey. How did your day with the YSL go with your skin?

*hudsonam*, I'm sorry the Dr. Denese isn't working for you, what a bummer. I hope you find something that works for you soon. 
Congrats on the rice maker, you're going to love it!! 
I love your hats, when/if there is a baby girl in my life I'll be contacting you!

*cmb*, as far as I'm concerned, nothing is off topic here ! I've never tried Gong Fu either but need to eventually. I have a really big supply to go through right now though!!! Eventually.

Well, this may be the last time I check in until Friday unless I have time later, depending on Wifi availability at the hotel I'm going to in Atlanta. I can't wait to come back and find out what everyone has discovered in my absence  
Have a good week everyone!


----------



## ellesu

Happy (belated) birthday, *Neo* and safe travels *Jen* and *corky!*

*hudsonam,* your rice maker purchase has me searching for the rice maker thread.  I think it's about time I upgrade from my little plastic microwave rice maker. Let us know how you like it. And....milk tea sounds so interesting. Stupid question, but....does it really taste like tea you've added milk to or is the taste something entirely unrelated to its name?

Anyone watching the Super Bowl? Madonna still has some moves!


----------



## Momentum Handbag

Hi girls! Good morning! I was right, probs with my email (user error for sure, kind of illiterate on the whole labels thing in gmail). ANYWAY yes, I have a bunch of silver/nickel hardware in my studio, and have considered offering both kinds of hardware on some stuff, then I think well, if this is MY midlife crisis taking the shape of a handbag company, maybe I'll just stick to my beloved Antique Brass? But then nickel looks so awesome with some colors (turquoise). Anyway, all that to say, the KATE has nickel!

SHOPPING: EyesLipsFace has an awesome waterproof eyeliner for A DOLLAR, SERIOUSly, and they have specials all the time. Everything is practically free on that site. I also broke down (graduated?) and now only use on my face Eminance products, which are all organic, made in Europe. The eths. taught me about pabas etc and my face drinks it, literally.

Have you guys ever met in person? Is this what I read/hear about being a Chat Room? I've never been online meeting people before, and wondered... Is there a real time feed? How do you post pix?

OK, out for now! Thanks x 1,000,000! 3a.m.?! Wow...



Neo said:


> OK, how sad is it that I have the Momentum window open at all times and keep on looking at that clutch??
> 
> *Winnie*, I was wondering: have you ever thought of using silver colored hardware? I am very partial to it, and Jen, whom you haven't "met" yet is too, and I'm sure we'd love it if the option was available .
> 
> Which makes me think: *Jen*, we haven't seen you since KB went down over the weekend!!! Where are you? Hope all is well!


----------



## Jen

And we have Wifi!!!  So keep shopping ladies, I unfortunately am about as far from any shopping as possible!  BUT, I have the iPad and Wifi so I'm not totally without shopping capability!


----------



## Jane917

My weekend internet shopping included some leggings from Soma, Meteorites from Sephora (thanks for the help, Neo), and Dior Nude foundation from Sephora in a more neutral shade than the one I am currently using. The Dior site has a great chart to help with choosing your foundation color. I will let you know as packages start arriving.


----------



## Jen

Jane917 said:


> My weekend internet shopping included some leggings from Soma, Meteorites from Sephora


Yessssss! 



Cobbie said:


> (Yes, *Jen* and *SN*, I'm that close. ) My wifi still doesn't reach so I'll set up my Airport Extreme this week. I might make it into the 21st century, yet. I know this is all so boring to most of you, but my office is once more exciting to me.


Yesssssssssssssssss!!!    (just do it )
I love my office too so I totally understand.


----------



## Andra

I've been buying Valentine's presents for DH.  But he lurks on here occasionally so I'm not posting details until V-day is over 

We did get tickets to the Princess Bride Feast this year so that is our Valentine's evening!  It's also a quote-along so no one in the theatre will get upset with me for knowing all the words to the movie.


----------



## skyblue

Way to go, *Cobbie*! We love our Airport Express, iMac, Macbooks, iPad, iPods..... you can see where I'm going!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Andra said:


> I've been buying Valentine's presents for DH. But he lurks on here occasionally so I'm not posting details until V-day is over
> 
> We did get tickets to the Princess Bride Feast this year so that is our Valentine's evening! It's also a quote-along so no one in the theatre will get upset with me for knowing all the words to the movie.


I am so envious! I would love to go to a Princess Bride Feast...how awesome. My boys and I can practically quote the entire script by memory!

I didn't go crazy for V-day, but I did get my boyfriend a watch he really wanted on thinkgeek.com, a t-shirt from Woot.com, and a neck pillow you can heat up in the microwave. He has a hard time planning, so I'm not expecting much, if anything. Either way, it was fun shopping for him!


----------



## skyblue

Hippie2MARS said:


> I am so envious! I would love to go to a Princess Bride Feast...how awesome. My boys and I can practically quote the entire script by memory!
> 
> I didn't go crazy for V-day, but I did get my boyfriend a watch he really wanted on thinkgeek.com, a t-shirt from Woot.com, and a neck pillow you can heat up in the microwave. He has a hard time planning, so I'm not expecting much, if anything. Either way, it was fun shopping for him!


What a sweetie pie you are, *H2M*! He is a lucky duck to have you as his Valentine!


----------



## ayuryogini

hudsonam said:


> As a different sort of poll, what are your favorite drug store items/brands that you love? I have to watch my spending or, if I ever stop making hats, I won't be able to afford all this wonderful stuff!  I do still want that Dior blush though.


*hudsonam*, I have used a lot of different types of face washes, moisturizers, etc, of all price points (except the AP, I can only spend that on handbags ), and I've really found that I like the Olay Regenerist Face Wash, day cream and especially the Micro-Sculpting cream for night time. Last week when I was at the Dior counter, I mentioned how I wanted a foundation for aging skin and both the Dior and BobbieBrown MUA's were making a big deal about my skin being in really good shape and looking 20 years younger! So I've had good luck with the Olay, though I have to thank my mom for her genes, too! That's my favorite drug store purchase; and I get it through Amazon on the Subscribe & Save Program, so get another 15% off. (Well, it was 15%, I just now went to check and for this item it's only 5%, but still a savings.) I wasn't that happy with their serum, though, so have been using Lancome Visionnaire.

*cobbie*, thanks for remembering to let me know about your shredder; I think that one is in my near future; I hate my noisy one so much, I just throw stuff into bags and then bribe my daughter to shred the stuff when she comes to visit.

*cmg*, Did you receive your Momentum goodies yet?

*Neo*, how was your birthday?

*Andra*, What is a Princess Bride Feast? I loved the book, but only watched the movie once; maybe I would know what it was if I knew the script like* H2M* and her family! It sounds really interesting.

OK, well, no one gave me that intervention I needed, so weekend shopping was the Petra in lipstick-pink and the Passport in Plum from Momentum, and the Large Tote in Chestnut from Saddleback. The other day when I was was walking into work, one of my friends told me I looked like a bag lady because I was toting stuff in a recycled grocery bag, so that should be the last of that. 
I'm really looking at Winnie's latte Clutch, because I think she said she can put d-rings on it to be able to have a detachable chain so it could be a crossbody, and I would love that versatility. If anyone has the Clutch or the Petra, I'd love to hear how you like it.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Got mymomentum.  The teal is a bit darker/greener than I was expecting but still very happy with it.  I really like the style of the bag and have the feeling a caramel one may end up in my future.


----------



## Andra

ayuryogini said:


> *Andra*, What is a Princess Bride Feast? I loved the book, but only watched the movie once; maybe I would know what it was if I knew the script like* H2M* and her family! It sounds really interesting.


This is another brain-child of our local theatre chain, The Alamo Drafthouse. It's basically dinner and a movie - you have a row of seats with a table in front of them all the way through the theatre. In the older locations, they actually took out every other row of seats to put in the tables.
They do a lot of things that involve audience participation. We go to Sing-Alongs and Quote-Alongs on a fairly regular basis. They will caption the movie or the songs so even if you don't know all the lines, you will have them in front of you.
The Feasts are extra-special events that include a movie and a meal that is structured around the movie. Sometimes it includes wine pairings. Last year we saw the movie _Chocolat_ for Valentine's Day and all the food had some sort of chocolate element to it.
Here's the link to the Princess Bride Feast page - I'm sure it explains things more clearly than I can.
http://drafthouse.com/movies/action_pack_the_princess_bride_quote-alongfeast/austin

I will be requesting the vegetarian option as there is too much of the existing menu that I won't enjoy.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I want a movie theater like that!


----------



## ayuryogini

cmg.sweet said:


> I want a movie theater like that!


Me, too! And what a fun Valentine's Day event.

*Andra*, just wondering, have they posted the Vegetarian menu as well? 
That would be my option, too. It's always interesting to see the menus.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Andra said:


> This is another brain-child of our local theatre chain, The Alamo Drafthouse. It's basically dinner and a movie - you have a row of seats with a table in front of them all the way through the theatre. In the older locations, they actually took out every other row of seats to put in the tables.
> They do a lot of things that involve audience participation. We go to Sing-Alongs and Quote-Alongs on a fairly regular basis. They will caption the movie or the songs so even if you don't know all the lines, you will have them in front of you.
> The Feasts are extra-special events that include a movie and a meal that is structured around the movie. Sometimes it includes wine pairings. Last year we saw the movie _Chocolate_ for Valentine's Day and all the food had some sort of chocolate element to it.
> Here's the link to the Princess Bride Feast page - I'm sure it explains things more clearly than I can.
> http://drafthouse.com/movies/action_pack_the_princess_bride_quote-alongfeast/austin
> 
> I will be requesting the vegetarian option as there is too much of the existing menu that I won't enjoy.


How very cool! I would LOVE something like that. "Chocolat" is one of my all time favorite romantic movies. If I didn't already adore Johnny Depp before this movie, I would have fallen for him immediately!


----------



## Andra

ayuryogini said:


> Me, too! And what a fun Valentine's Day event.
> 
> *Andra*, just wondering, have they posted the Vegetarian menu as well?
> That would be my option, too. It's always interesting to see the menus.


I have not found the vegetarian option posted online anywhere. I hope they will have it printed as a menu at the theatre.
We decided that even if I don't like some of the veggies, if we get one of each we will have a better selection


----------



## Andra

Addie, tickets to the Alamo's Afternoon Tea in February went on sale yesterday. Right now there are still tickets left.
http://drafthouse.com/movies/afternoon_tea_shakespeare_in_love/austin


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks *Neo* and *Jen*! I make lots of boy hats too!! 

*Rice cooker* - AWESOME! Truly the best rice I've ever had. And when I reheated it, I added a little water to it and popped it in the microwave and it came out just as fluffy as the first night! One of the best purchases ever.

*Neo*, I almost forgot, I did see the CeraVe face creams but I thought, like my Cetaphil cream (in the tub) that I could just use the tub CeraVe for my face too, but maybe the others would be better. I do plan on going to my dermatologist. I really need to make an appt. My skin is still a mess. 

*ayuryogini*, thanks for the product recs! And the Amazon tip. I do that with my Yorkshire Gold tea. It's so worth it.

So I have been shopping a bit lately. I ordered some Urban Decay stuff from HauteLook (I think) a couple days ago. The tinted Primer Potions and an eyeliner. Then today I saw my favorite Merrells on 6pm.com for $60 down from $100, so I jumped on those. They are the Encore Ice, I believe. LOVE them. They are clunky and pretty ugly, but the most comfortable thing I have ever put on my foot, and the ones I have now are all beat up, so I'm excited to finally find a great deal on them! I think there's more, but I forget now! Oh, and a Vera Bradley XL Duffel which is on sale for half off!

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## skyblue

*Hudsonam*, I KNEW you would LOVE your rice cooker! 

I just picked up some organic brown rice at Whole Foods. I also purchased some *Mighty Leaf Tea* Green Tea Tropical. Boy is that ever yummy!!!


----------



## Addie

I've missed you all! And I love the bags you all got! I'm particularly in love with those clutches.

And yay for all the meteorites purchases! I keep thinking about the meteorite pressed powder, but like Neo, I seem to hit a wall with it.

*Ruby*, I read somewhere that the Dior blush is not LE. If that's true, you may not need to rush to get a backup. Sorry to hear you and *Diane* were unhappy with the Josie Maran TSV. Her oil broke me out, so I've been using it for just my under eye area and only at night.
All your new jewelry pieces are beautiful!

*Jen*, I love your new blinds! They're beautiful! And I think it's so sweet that you leave a pile of paper on the floor for Maddie! 
I'm glad you're loving your Comphy sheets! And how annoying that they are so different! But I'm glad you were able to get sheets you're really happy with.
And yay for getting a fantastic hair cut!
I'm glad you're loving the LdP foundation! That's the first thing I thought when I tried it on: so smooth!

*Cobbie*, glad to hear you got the right EF color and are loving it!
I really like your new shredder. I wish mine shred DVDs and CDs!
I'm glad you managed to get the AP oil opened in the end! 
And yay for your almost Apple purchase!
I really like Sephora's Pro brushes, but I don't think I have the 57. What do you primarily use it for?

*Neo*, Happy Belated Birthday!!!
I love your earrings! They're so pretty. And diamonds, yay!
So sorry to hear the YSL foundation is making your skin worse!  Ugh! How frustrating!
I briefly visited the mall to pick up my MAC and Origins stuff at Dillard's, but they didn't have a YSL counter. I'm not sure I should get a sample now, though, if it's causing trouble for your face.
Oh, regarding the Oribe, can you or *Jen* or *Cobbie* link to the ones you buy on Amazon?

*Paula*, great buys! And have fun on your cruise!

*Hudsonam*, I hope you love the Camellia Seed Oil as much as we do! I still can't believe how fantastic it is.
I don't have a ton of drugstore favorites, but I do like the Milani Liquif'eye eyeliner pencils, the Maybelline One-by-One mascara, and the Wet N Wild Color Icon Eyeshadows. Regarding overall brand, I've read many positive reviews about NYX. I don't believe I have anything from them, though.

Welcome, *Winnie*! Your bags are absolutely beautiful!

*Andra*, the Princess Bride Feast sounds like so much fun! I love that movie.
Thank you for letting me know about the Afternoon Tea with Shakespeare in Love! I'm going to call a college friend--who lives in Austin--tomorrow to see if she'd like to go with me.

Whew! Sorry if I missed anyone!

Well, I did a bit of shopping. I got Soap & Glory's Clean On Me Creamy Clarifying Shower Gel. I read reviews saying it smells like Miss Dior Cherie. It does have a similar pattern (that seems like the right word for it) to the perfume, but it's not the exact same. It's supposed to be moisturizing as well. I've only used it once, but I'm liking it so far. One important thing to note: the smell lingers on the skin for a while. I don't wear perfume very often, but if you do, then you may or may not like this. It's nice that you don't have to add a separate perfume. But if you want to, this might clash with it (unless you decided to wear Miss Dior Cherie, I suppose, but then you wouldn't need to add it). It's not overpowering, though, and does seem to fade away significantly after a few hours. Or I could just be getting used to the smell.


I also got Dior's Rosy Tan (which I've been wanting ever since it was released) and Grege quint. Well, I meant to purchase Grege but received Royal Khaki, so I'll return that this week if I have time. Royal Khaki is pretty, but I think I'd have a far easier time working with Grege.


I also finally purchased the Donna Karan Deodorant *Cobbie* talked about. I kept meaning to purchase it but just kept forgetting. I haven't used it yet. I still have my drugstore one to use up, but I don't know if I'm that patient. 

And of course I also got the Edward Bess bronzer. I haven't tried any of the makeup yet.

I briefly stopped by Origins to pick up Dr. Weil Mega-Mushroom Skin-Calming Face Mask. I've had it on my to-buy list for a while now (ever since Lisa Eldridge mentioned it in a video). I'm, of course, loving it. Instead of washing it off, you tissue it off. A lot of it will soak into the skin. If my skin is feeling tight, I apply this mask. It's incredibly moisturizing and I can really tell that it calms my skin and tones down any redness I may have.


I bought another set of the Alph Beta peels, but I got the extra strength this time. I actually prefer the extra strength. They don't sting, and the smell for step one is far less offensive. I almost feel like the extra strength is more gentle? I know, really odd.

Oh, I also picked up the MAC PP in Soft Ochre and eyeshadow in Patina. Weirdly, the MAC PP creased on me after several hours. Groundwork has never creased on me, though. Has anyone else had problems with Soft Ochre?

And because Lisa Eldridge's recommendations work so well for me, I keep looking at this darn thing she raved about:

She talked about how she can really see a difference the next morning when she uses it. I don't need it. I don't need it. I don't need it.


----------



## Jen

Hey everyone! Boy am I glad to be back, that was one of the longer meetings I've ever had to go to. It was in the middle of nowhere, the food was beyond awful, and I slept terribly! One day we spent 11 hours in a classroom, and the next on our feet for 9 hours touring plants. I also spent a half of a day actually installing toilet partitions, I'll never look at a public restroom the same way every again ! I also learned why I'm not an installer  ! I'm so happy to be home!!!

*Hudsonam*, I'm SO happy you love your rice maker! Like *skyblue* said, we all knew you would! You'll never go back. I keep telling my mom she needs to stop making that Minute Rice


Spoiler



crap


 and get a rice maker!!! She hasn't listened, maybe next Christmas I'll just buy her one and make her use it  
I have the NYX eye shadow base and wax eyebrow stick, I don't love the eyeshadow base but do love the wax stick, and I've heard good things about that brand as well. I don't think I like the eyeshadow base because of the dry eye issues though, so don't trust my opinion there. Unfortunately I've become a snob and don't like very many drugstore brands anymore 
I do like the Loreal Voluminous Million Lashes mascara though. The Benefit They're Real is better though! I brought that one on my trip to try, I really like it a lot.

*Addie*, these are the Oribe products I use, but I'm not seeing mine on Prime or with free shipping. I get mine at SpaceNK, they have free shipping over $75, and that's not too hard to reach with Oribe!! Also, if you sign up for their N. Dulge account you get 1 point for every dollar, and I think you get $5 for every 100 points or something like that. 
This is the volume shampoo:
http://www.amazon.com/Oribe-Hair-Care-Shampoo-Magnificent/dp/B00203Q8TC/ref=sr_1_2?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1328887290&sr=1-2
The volume conditioner: 
http://www.amazon.com/Oribe-Hair-Care-Conditioner-Magnificent/dp/B00203Q90U/ref=sr_1_3?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1328887290&sr=1-3
The moisture control shampoo:
http://www.amazon.com/Oribe-Shampoo-Moisture-Control-8-5/dp/B003NXIBDY/ref=sr_1_2?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1328887360&sr=1-2
The moisture conditioner:
http://www.amazon.com/Oribe-Conditioner-Moisture-Control-6-8/dp/B003NXG5DM/ref=sr_1_1?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1328887360&sr=1-1

I love them both! I brought travel shampoos on my trip and have really missed the Oribe while I was gone! That and my French press coffee and smoothies, I had NO idea how incredibly addicted I was to both of those things!!

And I'm NOT looking at that serum Lisa Eldridge loves, I'm NOT!!! I have about 80 oils and serums, I do not need any more&#8230;..(but I do think you should get it and report back to us  )

We don't do Valentine's Day presents, I'd rather us spend our money and do something with it. We're going to Blue Man Group this weekend (Christmas gift from his mom) and we're going to a concert on the 14th and will probably do dinner first. That's more than we've done for years on V Day! I like flowers and all, but I really think they're a total waste of money.

I got my Indie Lee oils while I was gone, I'll be trying them this weekend and will report back with my full oil comparison breakdown! I did try the eye balm last night, it's a wonderful thick balm and is great for night time. Hopefully it helps with the dry flake issues on my eyelids, I'm so tired of that!! The ones around my nose are few and far between now, so I guess I should be happy about that at least!


----------



## ayuryogini

*ellesu,* Milk Oolong doesn't really taste like tea that has milk added, but it has a very creamy quality to it. It's oolong, so it's tea that goes through a fermentation/oxidation process; there are people who are really connoisseurs of oolong, but I am not one of them; I just know I love the Milk Oolong from Gong-fu. After discovering the Tea Thread on KB, I read about Gong-fu Tea, and Milk Oolong, made a crazy big order with them (free shipping ) and love ALL the teas I got, but the Milk Oolong is the only one that's almost gone; it's very special, relaxing and unique.

*Cobbie*, your story about trying to open your AP oil cracked me up; I hope not too much got wasted.

*Addie*, You're so good about responding to everyone! Like you, I love the Dior eye-shadows; the Rosy Tan and Stylish Moves are my go-to shadows. Have you tried the new Garden Roses palette? It is SOOOO Gorgeous, every color is so unique; it's a stand-alone palette for a very light subtle eye, or a very colorful one, plus you can use those colors to highlight other colors; I love using it with my BB Heather shadow. And let us know if when you get the Kinara. Wow, 5 stars after 46 reviews, AND recommended by Lisa Eldridge! How can you not? 

About the Meteorites compact, I love mine and will probably keep it (exchanged it for one where the product doesn't fall out) because it's so pretty and easy, but I don't think I would recommend it, especially for that price, where you're paying mostly for the compact and not the products. The #01 Mythic is the color that is available in the Voyage compact, and there is another alternative. You can instead purchase a loose powder version of the Mythic for about 1/3 the price of the compact.
Bare Escentuals makes a travel compact, the Flawless Face Case with Baby Buki brush, for loose powder that seems like it would work well for the Loose Meteorites.

Speaking of Meteorites, I finally received my Cruel Gardenia Meteorites. Ooh-la-la! It is stunning, especially as a light sweep over the Dior Rosy Glow. I just got it, and haven't gotten to play with it much, but I love it, and am really glad to have it.

Yesterday I became obsessed with the wallet that goes with my grey Petal to the Metal bag; it has gotten great reviews, and I wanted it in Fuchsia for contrast, but didn't want to shell out more money, since I'd already gone a little nuts with handbags and accessories this past week. And then I suddenly remembered I had a balance at Zappo's (the result of procrastinating for over a year before returning an item ), so I was able to get it without any out of pocket funds. I love this wallet and just hope it fits in the zipped flap part of the handbag.










I've also been looking at these Italian leather ballet flats, called Tieks, does anyone know of them? Apparently, Oprah is a big fan and they were featured in O Magazine as part of her August 2011 O List. Yesterday, I was able to get a 20 discount from their Facebook page, so I decided to try them out in Metallic Pewter. I hope they're everything people are saying they are. It seems like a great company with really good CS and we all like those. (Today it doesn't show the discount; I'm hoping it's because I already took advantage of it on my computer, and that it will be there for you if you go there and want one.)
If anyone has them, I'd love to hear about it (and forgive me if we've already discussed these and I missed it); I'll let you know how I like them next week.


----------



## Jen

I'm super curious about the Tieks now *ayuryogini* as I can only wear flats. I went to the FB page but didn't see a discount, care to share? I can't wait to hear what you think of them, I need super cushy shoes but also am really picky about style, so I am definitely interested in these!!


----------



## ayuryogini

*Jen*, I thought of you and Tieks after reading your post, about how you had been on your feet all day. Everyone on that site says how super comfortable they are. If you go to Tieks FB page, on the left, about six lines below "Wall", click on "Best.Tieks.Yet"; it should list a coupon where you enter your name and email, and then you'll a receive a "single use promo code" for 20% off. It's only good for about 24 hours, though, so you want to be fairly certain before you do that. And I don't think it works if you've already "Liked" them.

Also, it says single use, but I was able to buy 2 pairs with mine.

Hope this works for you.


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, I'm sorry to hear your out-of-town meeting was less than thrilling but glad you're back!
I actually recently purchased the Loreal Voluminous Million Lashes Mascara (along with another One-by-One) because I remember you mentioned liking it. I haven't tried it yet. I have too many open mascara tubes I need to get through! Please tell me I'm not the only person with multiple opened mascara tubes? Anyone? 
Thank you for the links! I think I might try the volume one first.
I keep going back and forth on the serum! I'll probably eventually get it because I have very little self control.
I look forward to your reviews on all the new oils!

*Ayuryogini*, your description of the milk oolong makes me want to try it even more! But I really do need to get through my stash of tea before I buy any more. It's near the top of the list, though!
I tried the Rosy Tan quint today and really love the colors. I was having trouble with getting enough color at first, but I found that some of my brushes don't seem to pick up Dior shadows very well. I finally found one that did and am really enjoying it now. I LOVE that pink color.
I haven't tried the Garden Roses palette. I think it's absolutely beautiful, but I wouldn't know what to do with those colors since I almost always wear neutrals. Plus, I would be so sad to use something so beautiful.  
I believe the Voyager compact is refillable, is that correct? I thought I read that somewhere a while ago, which is how the reviewer justified the price.
Yay! Glad to hear you love the Cruel Gardenia Meteorites. It's gorgeous!
I love that little wallet! It's so pretty in fuchsia.
Those Tieks are really interesting. I like that you can fold them up and stick them in you purse. I'm looking forward to your review on them!

Well, I made a quick trip to the mall today while running errands. I exchanged the Royal Khaki for the Grege, and it's even more beautiful in person.
I also recently got the NARS eyeshadow primer; I tried it today, and I've got no creasing. So that's a keeper.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm pretty sure picked up the vinegar in the wash tip from someone in this thread and I have to say thank you, thank you! Thank you! You've really done me a tremendous favor with that. We have 5 cats, 2 of them are old... And the pee in inappropriate places (um, our clothes)... I was having to wash each load twice and I had tried all sorts of cleaning products to remove the smell and I just couldn't get it out.

I tried vinegar about a week ago and am just flat out amazed. My kids, my husband, all of us. now, laundry time is simple, no more separating out the smelly stuff, just toss it on with a bit of vinegar and it's good to go. I also made my own laundry soap this past week and our clothes come out so clean and soft and fresh smelling (and it lasts FOREVER!)


----------



## skyblue

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm pretty sure picked up the vinegar in the wash tip from someone in this thread and I have to say thank you, thank you! Thank you! You've really done me a tremendous favor with that. We have 5 cats, 2 of them are old... And the pee in inappropriate places (um, our clothes)... I was having to wash each load twice and I had tried all sorts of cleaning products to remove the smell and I just couldn't get it out.
> 
> I tried vinegar about a week ago and am just flat out amazed. My kids, my husband, all of us. now, laundry time is simple, no more separating out the smelly stuff, just toss it on with a bit of vinegar and it's good to go. I also made my own laundry soap this past week and our clothes come out so clean and soft and fresh smelling (and it lasts FOREVER!)


That would be *Hippie2Mars* who shared that wonderful tip!


----------



## skyblue

ayuryogini said:


> *Jen*, I thought of you and Tieks after reading your post, about how you had been on your feet all day. Everyone on that site says how super comfortable they are. If you go to Tieks FB page, on the left, about six lines below "Wall", click on "Best.Tieks.Yet"; it should list a coupon where you enter your name and email, and then you'll a receive a "single use promo code" for 20% off. It's only good for about 24 hours, though, so you want to be fairly certain before you do that. And I don't think it works if you've already "Liked" them.
> 
> Also, it says single use, but I was able to buy 2 pairs with mine.
> 
> Hope this works for you.


I saw your purse, *ayuryogini*, at Nordstroms this week and thought of you. It is gorgeous in person! I love the fuscia wallet! 

Now I want a pair of those shoes for travel! Thanks for the Facebook info!


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies! What a week!!!!!! Glad this one is over, and it seems I'm not the only one to feel this way...

*Jen*, I'm glad you're back home, and can enjoy your daily smoothies and coffee again - isn't it amazing how dependent we become of our daily comforts? I have this with my tea: even though I always take some with me, they never taste the same elsewhere, because of the differences in water. I know that I would eventually get used to it, but I never stay long enough for that 
So, do you think you will stick with drugstore mascara? Or will you cave to the new Guerlain ?
And I can't wait for you to go through trying all your Indie Lee oils 

*Cobbie*, I'm so glad you like the Sephora 57 brush! I have to admit that while I like it well enough, I actually prefer the #10 *Addie* recommended. It must be a question of habit, but I find that I manage better with it and achieve a more natural and airbrushed finish with it. So I think I'll be taking the 57 back...
I meant to ask you if you still love your new Guerlain mascara? I'm wanting if I should try it, or stick with my Chantecaille. I don't seem to need a new one yet, but I've been using the Chantecaille everyday and exclusively since I got it end November, and I'm thinking that I'm bound to run out of it at some point, no ?? So once again and as always with Chantecaille: the stuff is sure pricey, but quality is exceptional, and it all lasts a really long time without being dry! Yes, I think that while I still love my Meteorites and other stuff, Chantecaille is overall my HG make-up brand ! (in case we hadn't guessed )

*Hudsonam*, I'm so glad and so not surprised that you are in love with your new rice cooker, yayyyy!!!!! I'm sorry your skin is still giving you grief, but as I should know, these things take time . I wore the EF for 2 days (and 2 days appart at that) a month ago, and my skin is FINALLY almost back to normal - seriously! I hope you can soon make an appointment with your dermatologist: no guaranty for success there either, but at least it makes me feel like I'm not just searching a solution in the dark, on my own, and it helps be patient 
Nice going on the shopping, and good deals too!!!

*Ayuryogini*, the PTTM wallet is adorable!!!! I know you will love it, and how fun to pull it out of your PTTM bag, and if you are wearing one of your other beauties, you will still have a bit of PTTM with you . And how cool that it was free too !

*Andra*, LOVE your Valentine evening's plans!!!!! I will totally look forward to hearing how it went 

*Addie*, thank you for your kind wishes - and it's certainly not that belated, as I will still celebrating tomorrow with a facial I booked on my birthday at the AP Spa 
And thank goodness, my skin is totally better, and I've been using my wonderful YSL all week without any issue: so it was probably just a coincidence and left over of the post EF mess. So the VLA is going back on Monday (Bloomies is next to my dermatologist's, and as I have a follow-up appointment...), and I'm just so happy that the YSL is working out for me, you have no idea! I'm really done with trials on that front for a while now! And I can still safely recommend you give it a try if you ever have the opportunity  
Those Dior palettes are gorgeous!!!!! You are going to have so much fun with these 2 ! I have to say that I've had the Nordstrom exclusive Dior Clutch onmy mind since *Ayuryogini* first posted about it, but I've finally closed that window: I love that grey with a hint of purple, it's totally me. But it's the only thing I'm really interested in in that palette, and so even can't justify it to myself . But I shall try to console myself with a new eyeshadow color or 2 from Chantecaille ...
That serum looks fabulous!!!! The reviews are amazing, and I totally think you should go for it! You know you deserve it  
I'm very interested in your Nars primer: with my hooded eyes, I don't think they have yet made the primer/eyeshadow that won't crease on me . Even primer alone creases after a while, but I can usually easily fix it with my fingers and then it's ok. Of course I would love for my eyes to stay the way they are when I've just done them until I take it off, but I don't think that will ever happen... Still, that Nars may just be worth trying 
I also find it interesting that you prefer the extra strength AB peels. I still have to try the 3 I got with my regular 
pack, but I'm kind of scared, so I'm glad you don't feel that they are too aggressive.

Oh, and for the Oribe shampoo, I also buy mine at SpaceNK, but with my straight hair I have different combinations from *Jen's*. I use:
The Signature Shampoo: 
http://www.amazon.com/Oribe-Signature-Shampoo-8-5-oz/dp/B00203SDQS/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1328936838&sr=8-11
In combination with the Ultra Rich Conditioner:
http://www.amazon.com/Oribe-Ultra-Rich-Conditioner-6-8/dp/B004UMTKKK/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1328936917&sr=8-19

I alternate those with the Shampoo for Beautiful Color (although my hair isn't colored ):
http://www.amazon.com/Oribe-Shampoo-Beautiful-Color-Ounce/dp/B00203MP9E/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1328936968&sr=8-8
In combination with the Conditioner for Brilliance and Shine:
http://www.amazon.com/Oribe-Conditioner-Brilliance-Shine-Ounce/dp/B00203SE76/ref=dp_cp_ob_bt_title_3

And once a week I use the Philip B Clarifying shampoo:
http://www.amazon.com/Philip-Peppermint-Avacado-Shampoo-7-4-Ounces/dp/B000X1HNUG/ref=sr_1_4?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1328937198&sr=1-4
In combination with the Oribe Signature Moisture mask:
http://www.amazon.com/Oribe-Signature-Moisture-Masque/dp/B002SRMXDU/ref=pd_sim_bt_6

I wash my hair everyday, except for Sundays (when I usually don't leave the house), because of the gym, and my hair and scalp have never been in such a great shape. I get daily compliments on my hair, and I like it  

*Luv*, I too switched to vinegar in my laundry thanks to *H2M* 3 or 4 weeks ago, and couldn't be happier! I have also stopped using drier sheets, and am throwing a few of those plastic dryer balls in with my loads, and it's working out really well for me. I actually find that my laundry smells better, fresher, than it used to with fabric softener and drier sheets! I also switched to Nelly natural washing soda this week, and it all seems good, but still, I'm very interested in your home made detergent! How do you make it? Would you mind sharing please?


----------



## ayuryogini

*Neo*, I have hooded eyelids, too, and I use the Too Faced Lemon Drop Color Correcting Eye Shadow Primer, at the strong encouragement of 2 Sephora MUA's. It works great, and my makeup NEVER creases since making that choice. It's really light weight, at first I didn't think it was working, but once I started using it, I realized my eye makeup lasted for hours, until I removed it myself. It might be worth a try, and not terribly expensive.


----------



## Neo

Thank you so much *Ayuryogini*, I'll pick it up tomorrow


----------



## cmg.sweet

A couple weeks ago I bought a french press after reading about how much others like them, and now my keurig is going to have to find a new home.  I'm using it with coffee that I grind myself and my cuisinart perfect temp kettle and it turns out sooo yummy!

Other than that, not much shopping here, just some sewing stuff and little odds and ends.


----------



## skyblue

Wow, *cmg*, your coffee sounds amazing!!! I am not a fan of Keurig coffee either. I love my Breville espresso maker, but the French press might be smart for travel. What brand did you choose?

*Neo*, I need to send you that recipe! I always remember at the wrong times! Making a note so I don't forget! I know you are mad for Chantecaille, but Too Faced Candlelight powder is quite lovely! 

*Jen*, I am so sorry you had such a rough week! The poor sleep and gross food would put me over the edge, too! If I can drive to my location, my VitaMix travels with me!  . You are a real trooper! Let us know if you get the Tieks, and if the FB discount works.

I wonder how *Paula* is enjoying her cruise?

Where is *SN*?


----------



## cmg.sweet

I bought the Grosche zurich. French press from amazon.  It was about $8.50 when I got it so I figured it was a safe gamble. It makes about 12 oz.so just barely enough for me.  I'll probably go a bit bigger next time and probably a bodum.  Jen and a few others use a french press, maybe they will chime in too.


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, thanks for the heads up on the Dior blush not being LE. I'll hit up Sephora at the beginning of March so I can get their great birthday gift & if they have it I may snag a backup. I've been wearing it pretty much everyday since I got it & I can see the "Dior" imprint starting to wear down already  Your Dior purchases are lovely! And thanks for the compliments on my jewelry. It's actually all several years old. I can't wait to see what *Neo* chooses next month 

*Jen*, glad you're home too. It's hard traveling & I can't imagine installing bathroom parts!!

*Ayuryogini*, those ballet flats are gorgeous! Looking forward to your review! Oprah usually had some eye catching things in her favorites lists. Love the fushia wallet too!

I found this recipe on a blog and I made it last night for dinner & it is delicious!! I had some great organic tortilla chips with it & 1 bowl was a very filling meal.

Chicken Tortilla Soup

Ingredients:

2 cans cream of mushroom soup
2 cans cream of chicken soup
2 cans cream of celery soup
2 cans cheddar cheese soup
2 (15 oz) cans low sodium chicken broth
15 oz can petite diced tomatoes
1 cup mild salsa
4 & 1/2 oz can green chiles
1/2 medium onion, chopped
4 garlic cloves, minced
2 tablespoons chili powder
4 cooked chicken breasts cut into chunks
salt and pepper to taste

Directions:

1. In a large stockpot, whisk together the 8 cans of soup until smooth.

2. Add the chicken broth, tomatoes, salsa, chiles, onion, garlic and chili powder. Stir until combined. Bring contents to a boil over medium heat then reduce heat and simmer for about an hour.

3. Add the cooked chicken and salt and pepper to taste. Simmer for another 1 hour. Serve with shredded cheese on top and cilantro if you please.


----------



## hudsonam

CMG, I'm so glad you like your french press. We have one too, but got very lazy and of course I got sucked into the Keurig hype, so the press is sitting in the closet. It definitely makes the best coffee, and I keep wanting to go back to it. The only thing that bugged me was trying to get the right grind, but that was a minor annoyance. I would also like to get an electric water kettle if I ever go back to the press.

I bit the bullet and ordered Proactiv... I used it once before and it worked, although I couldn't use every step because it was too drying for me. I'm curious to see the new how the new formula works. I feel like I have a growing mountain of failed products in my bathroom.  At least I can return it within 60 days if it doesn't work. I'm hesitant to try the camellia seed oil since nothing else has really done anything but make my skin crazy.


----------



## Jen

I looooooove coffee from the french press!! It's really the only kind of coffee I drink. I'll do a latte or cappucino in my Tassimo but that's about it. What makes it so special is that instead of the water running through the coffee grinds it sits in it while it brews, which allows the water to retain the natural oils of the beans. I use the coarsest setting possible and usually steep for about 5 minutes.

*hudsonam*, I'm so sorry your skin is still giving you so much trouble and nothing has been working. Hopefully the Proactiv works for you! It worked for me for a long time before it stopped, so hopefully it'll at least get yours on track.

*Neo*, thanks for the welcome back! I'm sorry to hear you had a rough week too and hopefully enjoyed that AP facial today, though I'm sure it's impossible not to ! I did actually thankfully bring some tea bags filled with mate vana and a good mug for them, so it wasn't quite as bad as leaving both behind. Being such a coffee snob I can hardly stomach the stuff at hotels  
You know I'm going to try the Guerlain as soon as all these other ones I've bought to try run out  
I do really like the Benefit They're Real a lot so far, they really do make your lashes stand out. The Chantecaille though is also on my list to try of course! 
I am SOOO happy the YSL hasn't been causing problems this week! Fingers crossed it stays that way 

Oh *Addie*, uh no - you're _not_ the only one with multiple open (and not yet opened ) mascaras!!!!! It's a problem, really. And just get the serum, we all want to know all about it 

I'm pretty sure I'm caving on a pair of Tieks, if they're as good as everyone says they're worth it. I did get the 20% code, thanks for the help *ayuryogini*. They don't have a great color selection in my size right now, I want black and camel but they're out of the camel. I may just get one, and if I love them I'll have my husband get the code and place another order  

I can't wait to hear how *Paula's* cruise was!!!

I tried the YSL foundation today, I think it's going back (this is the Teint Radiance, NOT the one *Neo* has, but the one I think *Hippie* has and loves). It just kind of looks like it's sitting on my skin and looks a little cakey on me, the coverage is good but I can see it too much. Maybe I would have liked it before the Guerlain, but it's not nearly as good. I also almost returned the Guerlain primer before I bought the foundation and am glad I didn't. I've been using it actually with the Miracle Skin stuff I love and it's just the perfect base for that foundation! It's pretty much my HG right now!

I've also used all my Indie Lee oils this weekend, I really love both of the moisturizing oils. They are so light and sink right in. Still undecided on the Squalene and think it's better suited for night since it's a bit thicker. So, as promised I sat down and did a master list of oils for everyone and I'll post it in a separate post. It's a bit long, so, sorry 'bout that, but at least it's thorough


----------



## Jen

*MASTER LIST OF OILS*
***_edited, forgot grapeseed_

*Cameilla -* 
Where I got it: Russell Organics
Texture: Very light, absorbs right in.
Smell: Also very light, hardly a smell at all. 
Benefits: Rich in Vitamins A & B, Camellia oil can be used as an emollient for dry skin and may even help with acne. It is a light, easily absorbed oil that can be used as a moisturizer for dry, rough spots and seals moisture into the skin. The oil is said to help prevent and smooth wrinkles and stretch marks and heal scars and help lighten age spots. It is also used to strengthen and promote healthy growth of fingernails by massaging the oil into the nail. Can also be used to tame split ends of hair and is commonly used in cooking as well.

*Dr. Dennis Gross Vitamin D - *
Where I got it: Sephora, but can be found at beauty.com, amazon, etc. 
Texture: Thick
Smell: Not strong
Benefits: Your skin's daily dose of Vitamin D. Dr. Dennis Gross observed the majority of his patients were experiencing Vitamin D deficiencies because they were overtly careful about exposing themselves to UV rays and using high levels of sunscreen. In order for the body to synthesize Vitamin D, it must be converted from UVB sun exposure or through supplementation/diet. Therefore, Dr. Gross set out to develop the first & only skincare serum-oil that would provide sufficient levels of Vitamin D to skin through TOPICAL APPLICATION
Benefits:
•	Replenishes skin's hydration levels & boosts elasticity
•	Smoothes appearance of fine lines & wrinkles
•	Enhances radiance & luminosity
•	Corrects the appearance of hyperpigmentation

*Jojoba - *
Where I got it: Amazon, NOW Brand
Texture: Very light, great as a base oil to add other essential oils
Smell: Hardly detectable
Benefits: What makes it so unique compared to other seed oils is that jojoba oil is structurally and chemically very similar to the human sebum produced by the sebaceous glands in our skin because sebum is also largely comprised of wax mono esters. In most cases, it can act as a substitute while giving similar or added benefits compared to sebum.It contains many different varieties of tocopherols which make up Vitamin E and many other natural minerals. Vitamin E is well known for promoting healthy and clear skin. It is also very antibacterial.

*Apricot Kernel - *
Where I got it: Amazon, also NOW brand
Texture: Light, also commonly used as a base oil
Smell: Nutty, but light
Benefits: Sought out for its high vitamin E content and skin softening properties, apricot kernel oil is known for its ability to penetrate the skin without leaving an oily feel. Apricot kernel oil is also popular as massage oil and it used as carrier oil when used with essential oils for aromatherapy.
Rich in essential fatty acids like oleic and linoleic acid, apricot kernel oil is high in vitamin A. Since it easily penetrates the skin, it is good oil for prematurely aged, dry or irritated skin. The excellent softening and moisturizing properties is great for face, hands and hair. Vitamins A & C are good for mature dry or sensitive skin. The apricot kernel oil helps skin retain elasticity, clarity, and suppleness. Crushed Apricot Kernels are commonly used as a facial mask to soften the skin. In addition, Apricot Kernel Oil is used as an antitussive, anti-asthmatic and to treat tumors in traditional Chinese medicine. It helps to calm the inflammation / irritation of eczema and dermatitis. When combined with an equal amount of St. John's Wort Oil, it is acts as anti-inflammatory and has a cooling effect. Due to its moisturizing, nourishing and revitalizing properties, apricot kernel oil is widely used for massage therapy.

*Passion Fruit aka Maracuja -* 
Where I got it: www.mynaturalbliss.com
Texture: Thicker, but still absorbs well
Smell: Most think it's rather rancid, I've just learned to not breathe through my nose when I use it! 
Benefits: Passion Fruit Oil is high in vitamins A and C, calcium, potassium, phosphorus and essential fatty acids. It has it light and non-greasy texture, which absorbs right into the skin. It balances skin sebum, controls acne, prevents premature aging, decreases skin inflammation, moisturizes dry skin, and improves skin softness. Highly recommended for the face, it also serves as a light moisturizer to the body and excellent as a sedative massage oil. Passion Fruit Oil can be used in hair care to maintain hair health and can be used to condition dry, brittle and damaged hair. It balances scalp oil, encourages healthy hair growth, strengthens and gives a natural sheen to hair.

*Argan - *
Where I got it: I've use Josie Maran from Sephora as well as from Russell Organics
Texture: Not as light as the camellia, but not as thick as the maracuja 
Smell: very light 
Benefits: The oil from argan nuts contain omega-6 and omega-9 essential fatty acids. It is also rich in vitamins A and E. This combination helps skin in a few different ways. The essential omega-3 and 6 oils and vitamins fight off free radicals, one of the main causes of aging. Another common cause of aging is the sun. These harmful rays cause wrinkles and blemishes. Argan oil acts as sun block, protecting skin from UV rays, wind, and other environmental elements. It is also a natural solution that works by stopping sebum from overproducing. This prevents your pores from being clogged and in turn reduces the chance of acne occurring. Argan oil also helps eliminate scars associated with acne as it goes away.
If you want to learn more google it, it's also great for hair & stretch marks

*Grapeseed - *
Where I got it: locally
Texture: Medium
Smell: light
Benefits: Light texture that penetrates easily into the skin 
Powerful antioxidant for anti-aging benefits
It is a powerful antioxidant that protects the skin from premature aging, is effective in fighting acne and it can even shrink varicose veins. It helps to protect the skin from sun damage so it is a great oil to use along with sunscreen.
Contains more antioxidant power than vitamin C & E
In addition, scientific studies have shown that the antioxidant power of proanthocyanidins found in Grapeseed extract is 50 times greater than vitamin E and 20 times greater than vitamin C.

*Indie Lee Moisturizing oil, original - *
Where I got it: Hautelook, but is on indielee.com
Texture: VERY light, absorbed right in and my skin immediately loved it. 
Smell: Somewhat medicinal, faintly reminded me of Noxema 
Description: This all natural oil was formulated by Indie for you. Hydrate, relax, soften and smooth skin without making it feel oily or causing breakouts. Contain Jojoba oil whose natural properties are closest to your skin's sebum (oil). 100% Natural base of jojoba and apricot, with essential Oils of patchouli which is good as an antiflammitory and helps with psoriasis and eczema, sandalwood which has a great toning effect and prevents scars and helps eczema. Lastly it has ylang ylang essential oil which is very calming for the skin.

*Indie Lee Moisturizing oil, lavender -* 
Where I got it: Hautelook, but is on indielee.com
Texture: Also very light, my skin drank it right in
Smell: Like lavender! Great for bed time. 
Benefits: Similar in base to the original with jojoba and aricot, this also has lavender essential oil. The health benefits of lavender oil for the skin can be attributed to its antiseptic and antifungal properties. It is used to treat various skin disorders such as acne, wrinkles, psoriasis, and other inflammations. It heals wounds, cuts, burns, and sunburns rapidly as it aids in the formation of scar tissues. Lavender oil is added to chamomile to treat eczema.

*Indie Lee Squalene (olive) facial oil -*
Where I got it: Hautelook, but is on indielee.com
Texture: Thicker than the others, takes a bit longer to absorb
Smell: Like a very light olive oil 
Benefits: A naturally occurring oil that promotes elasticity in the skin. As we age, its production diminishes. This key component of our sebum helps boost cell regeneration and oxygenation, leaving your face looking healthy and radiant. Squalene is found naturally in all plants and animals. As an additive in cosmetics, it penetrates skin easily and is absorbed readily, without leaving a greasy residue and is non-irritating. It does not cause skin to breakout, and is effective in healing scar tissue and preventing stretch marks. Squalene may also reduce hair loss and is a highly effective conditioning agent.

Whew! Hope that helps! I can honestly say it's been years since my skin has been this happy, and I think a great deal of that is thanks to all of the oils I've been using. I'm also still in love with the Dr. Denese serum and think that has contributed as well. Let me know if you guys have any questions!!


----------



## Jen

A pair of matte black Tieks are on their way to me  
I would have gotten red or camel if they were in stock, so maybe it's lucky they weren't   !


----------



## Jen

I just got an email from this friend of my husband's, I cannot believe I've never shared her stuff here before. Her name is Jess, she makes the absolute BEST natural lip balms, and she makes all other kinds of lotions and soaps too. She's having 30% off with code word 'sale' at check out if anyone is interested. She's a great person who started this business herself, and uses all natural products. My husband has known her for years, she used to go see his band and sell her stuff there, that's how I found her too!

Here is her website - 
http://www.storebeenatural.com/

I might load up on lip balm, the tangerine, grapefruit and lime are my favorites. I've never tried her shea butter or lotion bars, but I've heard those are great as well so might give it a shot. Just thought I'd share!!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen, thanks for all the info on the oils and your friend's site! I'm definitely going to check it out. Now re: the oils, how to you fit all of those into your daily regimen?


----------



## ayuryogini

*cmg*, your French Press sounds like such a good deal! And the coffee sounds really good as well.

*Jen*, I'm thankful for all the info on the oils, too; it's great to have a reference all in one place. 
I'm excited about the Tieks; I hope you like them. I think my first pair is supposed to arrive tomorrow. 
I have been really sick with the flu this weekend and needed some lip balm, so I just ordered some from your friend.
Perfect timing!


----------



## Jen

Oh, I don't use all the oils every day!! I alternate them. Some I pretty much only use during the day, others only at night. I use the Dr. Denese serum and corresponding daily/night moisturizer every day, but each day use a different oil under all of it. For instance last night I used the maracuja under it all, this morning I used the Vitamin D. I always use the Vitamin D and Cameilla in the morning, and the maracuja and some others mostly at night. I feel that way I maximize all of the different benefits and vitamins/antioxidants each oil has. I've also been reading more on adding essential oils to some of the bases (everything from orange to helichrysum) and once I'm more educated on all that I'll share here too! I'm seriously also planning on experimenting with making my own lip balms, masks, etc - it's really amazing how easy some of is. For example, supposedly one of the best ways to exfoliate your lips is with baking soda, a touch of water and a soft toothbrush. Who knew?! I haven't tried this yet but am planning on trying a bunch of this stuff.

*ayuryogini*, I'm so excited to hear how you like Jess' balm!! I think it's amazing. I can't wait to hear how you love your Tieks too, I'm so excited! I hope they ship quickly, but it seems they do - I'm leaving for Florida next Friday for 4 days then have a business trip in California so those would come in very handy for both of those trips!!!


----------



## Jen

First, a note to Prime users - do NOT accidentally click on 'buy with one click' unless you seriously want it!! I did it accidentally on this coffee mug, tried to cancel it two seconds later and it shipped anyway. Luckily I guess, I got it, used it and LOVE it - so I want to share about it here.

My coffee cup requirements: BPA free, keeps it hot for an insane amount of time, and preferably can be taken completely apart to clean. I've used the Contigo cups for a really long time, but the tops don't come apart and I'm really paranoid about how disgusting it is in the lid. Then I discovered this cup. The Contigo kept it piping hot for about 2 hours, this one is at least 3. It says 16 oz, but I swear I fit more in this one than in the Contigo that also says 16 oz. The best part is that the lid comes completely apart for cleaning. Just thought I'd share in the midst of french press and tea talk ! I highly recommend already!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, I notice you are now following me on Pinterest and I just repined a lot of your stuff that happens to be my favorites too.  Imagine that!


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> Neo, I notice you are now following me on Pinterest and I just repined a lot of your stuff that happens to be my favorites too. Imagine that!


Me too and me too !!!!


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, I'm glad you like the #10 Sephora brush! I found it so useful that I have two of them. One for eyeshadow blending and the other for concealing and small-area powdering.
I hope the AP facial went well!
So I did get a sample of the YSL foundation. Can I just say I really really dislike the packaging? I think the brush would really annoy me. That said, the foundation is very nice. It smells lovely (cucumbers?), and it's very light but can be built up where needed without ever looking heavy. I'm really liking the finish as well. It looks SO natural! I thought the VLA was natural, but this one is amazing. And so far it seems to be agreeing with my skin. The best part for me: the color match. I have this issue where foundations tend to turn a bit pink and dark on me. The VLA and the Guerlain both do that to me. The YSL might be just the tiniest bit light for me, but it's so much better than turning me dark pink.  Of course the problem is if my body tans at all, it'll be too light which means I'd probably need another color during the summer.
I also picked up a sample of Diorskin Nude Foundation. I haven't tried it yet, though.
Regarding the Nars primer, I'm very happy with it. I have hooded eyes as well, and the Nars primer keeps my eyeshadow in place all day. Urban Decay's primer worked really well for me as well, but I despise the new packaging. I've read numerous reviews claiming the Nars one is the best, so it might be worth a try.
I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on the extra strength AB peels.
Thank you for the shampoo links! There are so many different ones!

*Cmg*, yay for your french press! I adore mine.

*Skyblue*, I've got this one: 

I purchased it at BB&B for a better price than Amazon has. I went to a physical store, ordered it from a manager (since it wasn't in store), received free shipping, and was able to use my 20% off coupon.
While I was searching for mine on = linkmaker, I found this one: 

Very pretty. I prefer the metal around the glass because I feel like it's sturdier.

*Ruby*, it took quite a bit of willpower to use my eyeshadow quints because I didn't want to mess up the pretty quilting, so I totally understand. 
That Chicken Tortilla Soup recipe looks delicious! I wonder if it would taste as good without the meat? I'd have to leave out the chicken, replace the cream of chicken soup with more mushroom soup and use veggie broth. I may give it a go. Thanks for the recipe!

*Hudsonam*, good luck with Proactiv! I hope it works well for you without drying your skin.

*Jen*,  I have several unopened mascaras as well (and it kills me a little inside to not use them immediately ). 
Wow! Thank you for the detailed oil list!
Yay for your matte black Tieks! Can't wait to read your review!


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Neo, I notice you are now following me on Pinterest and I just repined a lot of your stuff that happens to be my favorites too. Imagine that!


I am feeling left out! Can you send me an invitation?


----------



## ayuryogini

Jane917 said:


> I am feeling left out! Can you send me an invitation?


Moi aussi, s'ils vous plait.
(can you tell i'm studying French?)

I've never heard of Pinterest, and would love an invite as well.



Jen said:


> First, a note to Prime users - do NOT accidentally click on 'buy with one click' unless you seriously want it!! I did it accidentally on this coffee mug, tried to cancel it two seconds later and it shipped anyway. Luckily I guess, I got it, used it and LOVE it - so I want to share about it here.


Good advice...
I did this once and I think I didn't realize it till an $800 Nikon (without lens) was delivered to my doorstep. Needless to say, it went right back.
I had been looking on my iPad late at night when I was nodding out, and pressed 'one click' without realizing it! Ouch!!


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies!

*Jen*, *SN*, nice connecting on Pinterest . As you have noticed, the repinning has been mutual !

I'm still figuring the whole Pinterest thing out, but after all I've only been at it for a couple of days, so there is hope, lol. I still don't know how to find people out of the blue, so I would say that the first one to find out tells the others?

*Cobbie*, I'm not sure you can just "lurk" on Pinterest. You can choose not to pin anything and not be active (but what would the fun be in that ?), but you I think you have to have an account to "see". I'd be happy to send you an invite if you PM me your email address (the one associated with your Facebook account, as you register through Facebook), and then you can still decide what to do?
Guess I'll have to pick up the Guerlain mascara up at some point ... Good thing Sephora has a good return policy, but why do I doubt it will ever go back?? 

*Jen*, wow on all the oils! I know we kept laughing about all the oils you got, but I didn't quite realize there were THAT many, LOL ! Thank you so much for the master list, that's totally cool, even though I'm like *Cobbie*, and wouldn't know where to start - and my skin is just so happy with its current routine, that right now, I'm not changing anything. But I did bookmark that page with your post 
Oh, and when you posted about your travel mug, I wanted to show you this one - of the same brand, lol. Still it's fantastic, and you can litterally throw it in your purse without worrying about any spills, and that's awesome! And the lid also comes completely appart for cleaning (like you, I wouldn't want it any other way). Anyway, I'll link it anyway, just in case 

http://www.amazon.com/Thermos-Stainless-SK1005MB4-16-Ounce-Leak-Proof/dp/B002PY7AYS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329184948&sr=8-1

*Addie*, I'm so glad you had a chance to try the YSL and like it!!!! Isn't it beautiful? You know, the variances between colors from one number to the next are very slight, so it may be worth giving the next number up a try. I'm a 5 . Oh, and I too despised the packaging until I cut the brush off (that baby isn't going back now, no matter what, lol). Now I love it! Love that it's so light, that you can squeeze the tube to get the product out (makes it very controllable), love that it locks, and that it's plastic and unbreakable (it has already flown, while shaking it ). Now if it came in transparent plastic ... This is what my bottle/tube (??) looks like now, without the silly and useless brush:

















And I was still thinking how glad I am that you recommended the #10 brush - I think I like it even better than I liked the Mac 224 for concealer application! Definitely worth checking out *Cobbie* . But for eyeshadow powders, I'm still (and I think for a long time to come) in love with the Edward Bess eye brush. I just use it for everything, except thin lines. And it's weird, because it picks up pigments really well, but when you apply it to the skin, it releases them all again! I was using my Chantecaille Duo today, with the pink and black, and after the black thought I'd cleen it up for tomorrow: no more black on the brush, it seems it was all on my eye!!!! Fantastic! For sure an expensive brush, but totally worth having - if I could only have one eye brush it would be that one, as it's the only one I use.
Which brings me to eye primers: I went to Sephora on Saturday, and the MUA there actually steered me towards the NARS primer, so that's what I got in the end. I used it today, and I have to say that I'm positively blown away! I finally know what it is a primer should do! I have some minimal creasing now, more than 13 hours after applying my eye shadow, after a day at work, outside in the wind, in the subway, etc. I am so glad I tried it, and thank you *Addie* for mentioning it! I still want to try the Too Faced *Ayuryogini* mentioned too though, and have a comparison, so I'll probably pick it up too soon 

And the AP facial was...divine!!!!! Oh how I wish you could all come here and we could have a day at the Spa - which happens to be half a block away from SpaceNK, 2 blocks from Abigail Sephora, and... Should I go on? 

And I picked up a new Chantecaille eye shadow, color Sel, a weird and gorgeous taupey-bronzey-greyish that changes with the light, and is iridescent without being sparkly. Just super cool! 

Oh, and you will be happy to know that Louise Young CS is as good as their words: I received my full size LY07 today, just as promised, and without follow-up needed!!!! I'm very happy, and need to shoot them an email to thank them - simply outstanding CS!!!

And I may have picked up a couple of new brushes too this afternoon, at Barneys and Bloomies... 

And now I'm on smackdown!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Oooooh, and *Paula* is back!!!! I "saw" her on the tea thread 

Can't wait to hear all about her cruise!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

And I knew I was forgetting: *Hudsonam*, I really hope Proactive will work for you and be the end of your skin issues!


----------



## Jane917

Am I correct in thinking you no longer need an invitation to join Pinterest? It looks to me that you just sign yourself up using your Twitter or Facebook account.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm not sure. I don't go through FB for mine. Sorry, I've been away from my computer but I can send invites tomorrow. PM me if you need one. I'll need your email address.


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> Am I correct in thinking you no longer need an invitation to join Pinterest? It looks to me that you just sign yourself up using your Twitter or Facebook account.


I don't know: I don't go through FB, but had to just to sign up the first time. I had to wait a couple of weeks after trying first: I had to request an invitation from the system, basically, and then, a couple of weeks later was "allowed" to sign in. And it links your account to your FB account.

Just give it a try? And let us know 

But I did send you an invite, just in case, earlier today, so if it gets complicated, you could always use that anyway...


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> I don't know: I don't go through FB, but had to just to sign up the first time. I had to wait a couple of weeks after trying first: I had to request an invitation from the system, basically, and then, a couple of weeks later was "allowed" to sign in. And it links your account to your FB account.
> 
> Just give it a try? And let us know
> 
> But I did send you an invite, just in case, earlier today, so if it gets complicated, you could always use that anyway...


Hmmmm.......*Neo*, I never received an invitation from you.


----------



## ayuryogini

*Neo*, thanks for getting the invite for Pinterest to me so quickly. I haven't figured it out yet. Still fighting the flu, fever, cough, sore throat, maybe when my head is clearer. 
I'm glad I can't be contagious to y'all.
You crack me up with that teensy line about your new brushes.
Smackdown, huh?
Is the Edward Bess eye brush the Luxury Eye brush? I have been searching for THE eyebrush. I will have to try it out.

*Cobbie*, I can't help it with The Petal to the Metal stuff; it's an heirloom for my grandbaby, Sparrow, so it's completely justified. Just one more thing and I'm done: the key pouch. The price is a tiny bit ridiculous, but it IS an heirloom, and I have to say how impressed I am with the quality of all the Marc Jacobs things I've bought. When I bought the handbag, i really thought I might return it, I had never spent that much on a handbag before, but it is really incredible. I call the handbag my Mary Poppins bag, because it can hold so much for its size. Ok, I'm done! For now 

Today received my fuchsia "Sparrow" wallet (I love it, it's PERFECT), the Gunmetal Tieks (beautiful packaging, love the color, but waiting till I feel better to try them), and my Saddleback Leather Tote (I'm waiting foe CS to make good on something before I report on it).

Welcome back, *corky*. Saw you on the Tea Thread, too, and like the rest of us, can't wait to hear about your trip.

*Jen*, did you get your Tieks yet?


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> Hmmmm.......*Neo*, I never received an invitation from you.


What?? That's weird, I sent it early afternoon, right after lunch . Ok, another try immediately . Please let me know!

OK, sent


----------



## Neo

My pleasure *Ayuryogini* ! I'm so sorry to hear you aren't well, and hope it all goes away fast!!!

Yes, the Edward Bess is the Luxury Eye Brush - and I guess it is THE one for me, and for Edward Bess, as it's the only one he has   . When I first bought it, I thought that it would be impossible to do a whole eye with just that one brush, especially as it's pretty fluffy. But it's actually also tapered, so depending on how much pressure you put on it, whether you use just the tip, the side, with full weight or light hand, you can actually really do everything with it - except for eyeliner type of lines. It's definitely worth a try, in my opinion.

And I'm with *Cobbie*, enough already with the PTTM stuff!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> And I may have picked up a couple of new brushes too this afternoon, at Barneys and Bloomies...


HA!!!! WHICH ones did you get?!?! Are they as fabulous as you thought? IWANTTOKNOWIWANTTOKNOW (but maybe not really) 
I looked up the Sephora # 10 brush out of curiosity - I actually have that brush! I use it for powder eyeshadow crease application (though the LY version is waaaaaay better at that) but I can't even imagine how you'd use that for concealer? It's strong enough?! It seems really fluffy to me, I think of concealer brushes as rather stiff. Do you just use it to blend concealer then? I also did NOT know about this Edward Bess brush, I can't keep up with you! 
That mug looks indestructible! Is t just as good at keeping things hot? I'm such a freak about that!!! I guess there is a reason Thermos has lasted as long as they have! 
I might have to e-mail LY, I'm STILL picking pieces of my LY07 off my face every single time I use it, it's very irritating. Glad to hear they took care of you as promised!

I'm still figuring out Pinterest too, I've managed to figure out how to pin stuff from a website and repin other people's pins, but other than that I'm clueless too. I also requested an invite, mine took about 4 days. I didn't know I could sign up without facebook, so I did that - but that's been nice because it linked me automatically to all my FB friends and that's where I find most of the stuff I've found so far! I'd also love to learn how to search for people, I have yet to do that successfully.

*ayuryogini*, my Tieks did ship, but I checked the tracking # and they shipped from California  so it'll be at least probably next week before I get them, Friday if I'm really lucky. But, as long as I have them by the time I leave next Friday it's okay, it's not like I can wear them in Ohio right now anyway! I can't wait to hear how you like them too. Sorry you're feeling so bad, I hope you get well soon!!

*PAULA!* Cruise update please!!!!

ETA - I forgot to mention in the french press discussion, but I only buy Bodum presses - anything from that brand is going to be quality!!!! I use their sealed glass containers for beans as well. Great brand overall.


----------



## Jen

I got some FABULOUS news this afternoon - after 5 or so years of complete envy, I am FINALLY getting my iPhone on Thursday!!!!!!!  I first was going to have to wait until October, but another co-worker has generously given me his upgrade which was supposed to be March, but they were nice and are giving it to me early.  I CANNOT WAIT.  I've been a Mac girl for about 8 years now, it's about time I get to have one!!!!!!!  

Now, I have to quickly figure out what case I want, I get to bring it home from work Thursday!  Ladies?  Favorite iPhone cases?


----------



## Someone Nameless

My white 4s is in a purple and white Otter Box mainly because if I pay that much for a phone, I want it protected.


----------



## Neo

Yaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!! Congratulation Jen, that's such a good news!!!! You are going to have so much fun and just love your new phone (I call mine my boyfriend, we are that close, lol)!!! Woohooooo!!!!!!!

Now in terms of case... I guess some of it depends on how careful you think you be with it. The nicest, of course, is naked, to just enjoy the aesthetics of the thing, but it's hardly practical to throw in one's purse and stuff. There are a multitude of sleeves available, some totally adorable, but you have to be ready to take it out and put it back in constantly. Aft I don't know how much money spent, I've found that I always come back to the simple black Apple bumper, lol. Just works for me: I'm careful with my stuff (inner OCD and all ), so the minimal bumper just makes the iPhone easier to grip, and I don't have to worry when I set it down as it won't slip or scratch (the bumper doesn't allow the glass to touch the surface of whatever you set your phone on). Oh, and I use it with a crystal PowerSupport front and back screen protector 

Concerning the brushes I got yesterday... I got the By Terry Angled 2 - it's super thin and firm, and allows me to apply black powder shadow in a super thin line on my lashes (the closest I'll ever get to eyeliner with my hooded eyes, lol!). I really like it . But that's not what you want to know, is it ? The Claudio Riaz brushes... Hmmm... LOL. Well, it's a mixed review for me! Their different eye brushes are really interesting, and I can see how they could come in handy - if I didn't have a hooded eye, lol!!!! Many of them are geared towards helping making a thick eyeliner line, or smudging an eye liner line, so they wouldn't be of much use to me . The powder liner is nice for under the eye line, but nothing special, and I have at least 3 brushes that look like it and perform the same function, so not worth the price IMO. I was disappointed by the concealer and foundation brushes, as they imply a different way of apply them - and which I'm not interested in. They kind of use the 2 brushes to apply their (thick) concealer and foundation all over, they kind of stretch the product with the brushes on the skin. Then they take a sponge and go over the whole face again. It gives a very even and non cakey finish, but also a very full coverage which I don't like as I find it mask-like . But if I were to be into full coverage foundation, I would definitely go for this! Other brushes were nice but classic, and not nicer than our 
LY, so definitely not worth the price tag for me. I did come home with one of their brushes though, the one I think is their most unique one: the Lash Touch, which is use dinstead of of a lash comb to take off excess mascara when needed and separate eye lashes. I used it this morning and I'm very happy I got it (I don't have a lash comb as they always scared me, but like what they do ), but as far as I can see, it's the only one of the collection I'll ever get. So m done with those, phew!    But seriously, if I didn't have hooded eyes, I would be all over a couple of their other brushes, like the instant smokey eye, for example 
You should definitely get in touch with LY, I'm sure they'll make good on your LY07, and it's just too annoying to have to pick up the hair off your face every morning (and I know!)!
Also, give the #10 a try, you will be surprised ! It's just perfect: I just put some concealer under my eye with the concealer applicator, then take the #10 and swirl it around to blend it in. Voila 

The thermos pot keeps stuff piping hot (like to burn your tong and lips hot) for at least 6 hours ...

I'm still loving the Nars eye primer, and I'm still amazed by how well it works! But I find it quite thick texture wise before I blend it in with my fingers - which doesn't bother me at all as its transparent and blends very easily. But I also find it difficult to get onto the wand and the impression I basically have, is that my tube is empty. *Addie*, is that normal? Do you find the same or should I take it back and exchange for a new one? I just feel that I spend an insane amount of time swirling the wand around in the tube to extract a minimal amount of product to apply to my eyelid ...


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, your master list of oils is impressive! Thanks so much for compiling it. I copied & pasted & put it into my notes! Congrats on your new iPhone!! I've had the 4s for 2 months now & love it (had the 3GS prior). Like *SN*, mine is also housed in an *Otterbox Defender*. It's very protective & I don't think it adds too much bulk. Past generations were quite clunky but they've really streamlined this one. Everything is covered except for the speakers. It's about $50 on the Otterbox site, but I got mine on Amazon for about $32 I think.

*Addie*, you can definitely change the soup recipe to suit your needs. I actually didn't put the chicken in as my kids weren't home. I used cream of mushroom soup w/garlic too. And I added a can of sweet white corn (liquid included) as I found it to be quite thick/creamy.

*Cobbie*, the soup is so easy to make & I thought it was really good. It has made it into my permanent recipe file after just one try!

*Paula*, welcome home! Like everyone else I'm waiting to hear how your cruise was!!


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, I found that holding it pretty close to the hair part is easier, and then brush from below, going from the base of the lashes to the outside (does this make sense?). It's really weird at first, not difficult but definitely different and a bit unnatural, but once you've done it once, you go: oh, it really works! (lol), and then the movement becomes surer . It's very gentle, and definitely doesn't strip the mascara off the lashes, but smoothes it and further separates the individual lashes.


----------



## corkyb

Hi  
ladies, sorry I have been MIA.  Let's just say I am on SMACKDOWN!!!  Big time.
I will report in soon.  I have had to take care of a family house emergency two days since I got home for my father who is in Florida and then work all day and got home after 8, no dinner, etc.  Tomorrow have to be up at 5:30 to go out of town on business.  People are leaving me phone messages, eg, my SIL:  MUST.HAVE.DETAILS.  will hunt you down so just give in and call me back.  LOL.  I am off to put food away and go to bed.  I can't seem to catch up.  

Cruise was great.  I have a new Tanzanite ring.  It's gorgeous and very flattering to my hand.  I had no intention of buying jewelry either.  Went snorkeling in Belize and have underwater pictures somewhere if I can locate the camera.  Did not go ziplining, just watched and wish I went.  Food was delicious, company was great.  I walked my A_ _ off.  But the best is yet to come.  I just od'd on body treatments and have much to report.  BLISS>  PURE BLISS.  I think I had four extended treatments in the cloud 9 spa and bought products.  My facialist worked for Chantecallle, Neo, as well as three or four major brand names in Manhattan and Paris, I think.  She was from Greece.  I lost a diamond stud earring that was large for a second hole and I had special screwbacks put on them so they couldnt' come off.  I never take them off so I don't know what happened, but where did I lose it IN the spa, of course!!  Where I spent half my time.  Had a massage on the beach too.  I am quite tender from the deep tissue massage.  I have great news on a body brush.  I had the BEST seaweed detox imaginable.  Two hours of pure BLISS my first night on board.  Better than sex I tell you.

Ok. more another time.  SMACKDOWN is alive and well in my house though.  Jees, Argan oil is being advertised to me on the bottom of the page from Russell Organics.  Isn't that where I am supposed to get the Camelia from?  Hush, smackdown, smackdown, smackdown.


----------



## Addie

*Neo*, I think I have 3, so I'll definitely take a look at the other shades to see if there's a better color choice for me. Thank you for the pictures of your altered bottle! That seems much better.
Regarding the Edward Bess eye brush, does it allow you to apply it exactly where you want it? My main problem with applying eyeshadow with the #10 is that it tends to apply it where I don't want it because it's so big and my eyes are so small. 
I'm glad you like the NARS primer! I have the exact same impression. I was really wondering about that, and I'm glad you mentioned it. I'm just not getting a ton of product on the applicator (there was always more than enough on the wand with UD's primer back when it came in a similar tube). But I do find the amount that does come out is enough for both eyes (even though every single time I doubt there is enough until I start rubbing it in). And I don't swirl the wand around in the tube. It's just straight out for me. I find that too much primer on the eyelid can actually cause creasing. If you find out that it's not supposed to feel like it's empty will you let me know? It is expensive, and it makes me nervous that it'll run out too quickly. And it's irritating to me that I can't see how much is in the tube to begin with.
I look forward to your comparison between the NARS and the Too Faced primers. I've heard good things about it, but I've never tried it. I really like that it's a squeeze tube. The UD primer is in a squeeze tube, but for whatever reason the primer becomes ridiculously thick and impossible to get any out after a very short time. I ended up having to throw away the UD primer with something like 80% left. Ugh. Never again.

*Ayuryogini*, I hope you feel better soon! And I'm glad to hear you're in love with your new wallet!

*Jen*, yay for getting your iPhone! How fun to now figure out accessories!

*Ruby*, yummy. You're making the soup sound better and better! I'll have to try it with corn, too.

*Paula*, glad you had a great time on your cruise! It sounds like it was amazing. Sorry to hear you had a family house emergency.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for the link to the Thermos travel mug, *Neo*! My Contigo LEAKS, and does a less than stellar job keeping beverages HOT! I can't wait to get it. 

*Jen*, I am thrilled you get your iPhone! It totally beats the Blackberry hands down! I hated my Blackberry. The only reason I got it was because I had to have a global phone for travel and Verizon didn't carry iPhones yet. I use a white pearl Incipio anti slip case. My iPhone is white and I specifically wanted a white case. I wanted non slip because I have dropped my phones on occasion. It offers more protection than *Neo's* case, but less than *SN* and *Ruby's*.

Thanks for the very detailed explanation of the oils you use! Amazing!

*Ayuryogini*, get well soon!

*Addie*, thanks for the French press recommendation! I will definitely file that away for future reference!

*Paula*, glad that you are back safely and that you had an amazing time! I am sorry to hear about your dad and the lost earring! I also have a love affair with tanzanite. 

I think I need a *Pinterest* tutorial! Why is this thing so difficult? I have people following me, but I have no idea what I am doing or how to follow a friend! Help!


----------



## ayuryogini

Neo said:


> And I'm with *Cobbie*, enough already with the PTTM stuff!!!!!!!!


This cracks me up, and maybe it's the cantankerousness of not feeling well, but it makes me want to post PTTM, PTTM, picture, picture, picture!! 
But I won't


Spoiler



for now


 

And thanks everyone for the get-well wishes, you're so thoughtful.

Unfortunately, it hasn't prevented me from purchasing things 
Yesterday, I bought the Edward Bess Eye Brush, and while I was at it, the Face Brush, too!

*Jen*, congrat's on your new iPhone. That really is exciting. You're going to love it. I have the iFrogz Luxe Lean case in Pink and I've been extremely happy with it. If something happened to that case, I would replace it with another. I found out about it from a recommendation by *luvmy4brats* a couple years ago on another KB thread. Even though I'm pretty careful with my phone, it tends to jump out of my hands too often, and sometimes, instead of getting placed in its designated pocket in my handbag, it will get tossed in with the jumble of other things. That little case has been very protective, even though it seems like next to nothing

*Corky*, can't wait to hear about your cruise. And your Tanzanite ring, and other amazing purchases that are causing your Smackdown. Sorry to hear how crazy busy you've been since arriving home. You need another vacation to recover!!

I was just thinking last week that the Tanzanite ring I ordered from an etsy jeweler was what prompted me to find this thread, and I still haven't taken pictures of it. I can't wait to see yours, and *Cobbie's* earrings. Tanzanite is such a beautiful gem, AND I'm told by jewelers, a good investment, as they're anticipating it will be mined out in about 10 years.

*Addie* and *Neo*, that's interesting about the eye primers being too thick. What I didn't like about Too Faced was that it seemed too thin! But when I went back to Sephora in search of something "thicker", in speaking with the MUA, she got me to realize that the product itself was incredibly effective: my eye makeup stays put for hours and NEVER creases. I just wanted something that was color corrective, so I got the yellow tube instead of the green one. The tiniest amount works for both eyes, too, and the tube lasts forever (not literally!) i recommend you ask for a sample and see what you think. It's pretty reasonably priced, too.

*Skyblue*, I'm having a hard time figuring out Pinterest, too, so don't feel too bad. I think we're in good company.


----------



## Neo

*Paula*, you're back!!!!!!! Woohooooo!!!!!!! Like everybody else here, I can't wait to get on all the details of your trip - it just sounds fantastic and like you had the best of times, like we suspected . AND I really want to see a pic of your ring, and hear about the wonr full products you got from the spa, and the snorkeling in Belize (I was considering Belize for my winter leave next month, but turns out I can't take more than a few days as I will have to travel for work  - but still, I know I will go at some point because of the diving!), and EVERYTHING else . Hope your house emergency is under control, and that you don't stress too much: don't lose the benefit of your vacation!

*Addie*, thank you so much for your feedback on the Nars - it's really reassuring, as I was really a bit taken aback. But like you say, a little goes a long way indeed, and it does work amazingly. Still, I will ask about it on Saturday and definitely let you know what they say. I will also pick up a sample of the Too Faced, as *Ayuryogini* suggested, as I am curious and think I will like the tube packaging better (especially if it doesn't dry up!). But ultimately, no matter the packaging, I will just get/keep whatever works best 
I really like what I can do with the Edward Bess eye brush, and find that indeed, I manage to put shadow where I want it to be - and I'm not the best at that . It's weird, because it's actually fluffyer than the #10, but the hair is different, and it's more tapered, and it just works.

*Skyblue*, I hope you love your new Thermos as much as I do mine - please let us know 

*Ayuryogini*, yayyy on your shopping!!! I'm sure it helped make you feel better . I hope you end up liking your Edward Bess eye brush as much as I do, and will be curious about what you think about the face brush . And good idea on getting a sample of the Too Faced primer, thank you!
Please try to take and post a pic of your ring, I would love to see it 


Spoiler



And I'm ignoring all PTTM stuff and/or tease 



And ladies: I think we could all use a tutorial for Pinterest !!!! I mainly just look at stuff, choosing "everything", and I've also looked quite a bit at "food" stuff - and have already printed 2 recipes to make this weekend: red velvet cheesecake brownies and baked raspberry oatmeal . I will PM you with my link so you can follow me (if you want to, of course, no obligation here!!!!), and then I can follow you too.
And I think we need to get *Addie* and *Cobbie* on Pinterest


----------



## cmg.sweet

I love pinterest, but i mostly pin crafty and sewing stuff.  I think I am Cory Sweet on there.


----------



## Ruby296

*Paula*, so sorry you came home to some emergency situations at your dad's. Hope things are settling down for you. Your cruise sounds fantastic, full of R & R  Tanzanite is so pretty, looking forward to seeing pics of your jewels!

*Addie*, glad you brIke down & are enjoying your Dior quints! As much as it pains me too, I buy it to use/wear vs some who buy to collect 

*Neo*, thats great you received your LY brush w/no prompting! Re-affirms faith in doing business with good companies. Nice to know there's a leak-proof thermos for coffee too. I'll put that in my back pocket for future reference. I use my Tervis tumbler to take my coffee on the morning drive w/the kids to school. Doesn't keep it piping hot but gets the job done 

*Ayuryogini*, hope you're feeling better today!


----------



## corkyb

This catching up stuff is hard.  What is PTTM?
I have a fluffy odd shaped BB brush that I love for eye shadow.  It puts it on so softly and seems to go in the right places.  You would never take it for an eyeshadow brush.  I think it might be some sort of blending brush.  It's soft, long, thick and fluffy for an eye brush.  It's often my go to brush though.  I forgot all my eyeshadow when I went on the cruise and I picked up a Clinique foursome.  I never use Clinique shadow.  But the counter was there, I was looking for face sunscreen for my friend and I tried it.  I like it a lot.  It's a brown set and I can never seem to get browns to look good on me even though my eyes are hazel/brown and my hair is brown with blonde highlights.  Brown should be my neutral, but it's not.  Anyway, this foursome looks quite good on me.  I also forgot my Shu and I could not even attempt to find a substitute.  I forgot a lot of things actually as I got quite anxious about packing everything I needed and stayed up all night which was not a good idea.  But I had a good time even without my Shu.  I did remember the new Dior blush and I LOVE it.


----------



## skyblue

*Paula*, I hear you! It's hard to stay on top of everything going on here!

The _PTTM_ they are referring to is Marc Jacobs Petal to the Metal handbag and wallet. Ayuryogini purchased them. I spied them at Nordstrom last week and they are indeed divine! 

Please post photos of everything pronto!


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, today is iPhone day!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen

I'm super curious about this lash brush *Neo*, I think I'm going to have to break down and get it! I use a lash comb but every day I feel like I'm going to poke my eye out, it always makes me nervous. I'd really love a brush, and if you like I know I will too ! I just can't believe a brush works to separate lashes!



Neo said:


> *Jen*, today is iPhone day!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know I know!!!!! I have to copy a few things from my blackberry this morning and he's going to set it up for me. I'm ridiculously excited!!!!!!! I've also spent like two hours trying to find a case I really want, and I still haven't decided what to do! How sad is it that I got everything I could possibly get done yesterday so I could have time to just play with it tonight ?!

*Paula*, welcome back!!! Catching up is hard, I know. You guys seriously need to stop talking about this Dior blush.....I do NOT need blush!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen

In all my excitement about my new iPhone I totally forgot to mention that I got my Tieks yesterday! I have NO idea how they went from California to Ohio in 1 day, but I'll take it. What GORGEOUS packaging, I have to say. Very impressive. Though I'd love $20 knocked off the price instead, but it was very pretty. They're (luckily) heavier than I would have thought for shoes that fold up, but OH MY GOODNESS are they comfortable!!! I can't wait to test drive them, if they don't hurt the back of my feet like most flats do I'll be buying tons more of these regardless of the price. Good shoes (especially flats, for me) are so hard to come by. I think 95% of flats give me blisters around my achilles, but these are so soft in the back I don't think they will. Thanks again for mentioning them *ayuryogini*!!!!

SPEAKING of my iPhone, he just walked in and put it into my hands. I am officially an iPhone owner, and am stupidly excited about it!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I am always on the search/quest for the perfect pair of ballet flats.  I don't like decoration (bows, buckles, etc) on mine.....just plain.

Congratulations on the new iPhone!!!  wooohooo....Can't wait to hear what case you decide on.  I really would love to go to a more slimline case.


----------



## Jen

I'm incredibly weak  - I just ordered the Claudio Riaz Lash Touch Brush. I'm so intrigued with it I couldn't help myself. *Neo*, you're really bad for my wallet  !

I'm also considering QVC's TSV - it's my beloved Dr. Denese serum with an eye emulsion and face emulsion that both get great reviews. I'm more interested in the 2 oz of serum that is usually $125 and this kit is $99 with the other two included. I'm only about 1/4 of the way through my bottle of serum though, so maybe I should just wait. The eye emulsion has almost all 5 star reviews, and I STILL haven't found an eye cream that prevents the dryness I've been getting. Even straight Vitamin E isn't doing the trick.

I'm amazed that with my habits I'm not completely broke!!!! 

*SN*, I'm with you - I have such a hard time finding flats, they're either really stiff in the back so I know they'd give me blisters, or they're covered in sparkles, bows, buckles, or something. The Tieks are so classicly plain, I love them!!!

I realllly like this case, but I know nothing about this company Zazzle or the quality. I am so undecided!! 
(stupid flash, I still have no idea to picture link that)

http://www.zazzle.com/asian_bamboo_speckcase-176304271704745941

I also like this one -



It is either purple or brown depending on the angle, it looks pretty cool. I just don't know!!!!


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, I'm so excited for you!!!!!

Check these out: http://society6.com/cases



And Yayyyy on your Lash Touch brush: I'm very curious of what you will think of it! I like it more and more everyday, no regrets on that one 

Oh, and Neo is also really bad for my wallet  - seriously, annual vet exam this morning, plus blood works, plus stool exam, plus vaccine, and next week dental cleansing, ouch!!!!! Smackdown just left *Paula*'s house and has moved in with me ...


----------



## ayuryogini

Jen said:


> You guys seriously need to stop talking about this Dior blush.....I do NOT need blush!!!!!!!!


It's really not blush. It's a _Rosy Glow_ 
Everyone needs it.

And congrat's on your phone. We're all excited for you, so it doesn't seem so crazy that you would be wildly excited. Those iPhones are life-changers!
And I'm so excited you love your Tieks. Isn't it an amazing company?

*Corky*, i know what you mean about catching up, it can feel daunting, but we're just all really glad you're back.



Someone Nameless said:


> I am always on the search/quest for the perfect pair of ballet flats. I don't like decoration (bows, buckles, etc) on mine.....just plain.


*SN*, have you checked out the Tieks? They're about as plain as can be, and incredibly well-made. 
Funny, I've been looking at 'shoe jewelry' to decorate mine.


----------



## gajitldy

Oh Jen!! That TSV is tempting me too!!  I think it is the only auto delivery that is available for the serum and that would be so convenient.  I think we have til tomorrow and it's in my cart.  I do LOVE the serum.

Diane


----------



## ayuryogini

I have been searching for the Ultimate, underseat, carry-on bag, without wheels, and I haven't found THE ONE.
Then I realized what a resource there is on this thread!

What is your favorite underseat un-wheeled carry-on?

I've been using a Vera Bradley Weekender, but I'd like something a little more stylish, though near to that size. (about 18" x 14" or so)

Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> I have been searching for the Ultimate, underseat, carry-on bag, without wheels, and I haven't found THE ONE.
> Then I realized what a resource there is on this thread!
> 
> What is your favorite underseat un-wheeled carry-on?
> 
> I've been using a Vera Bradley Weekender, but I'd like something a little more stylish, though near to that size. (about 18" x 14" or so)
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Saddleback waterbag? Or saddleback tote? Probably not as big as the weekender though. I checked my weekender on the cruise (an additional $30 freakin dollars) and I fit so much in it. I love my Vera Bradley extra light wheel aboard. It's small, light and fabulous. Best carry on I ever had for getting around airports without a load. I don't like non wheeled carry-0ns as I carry on too much.


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks, *corky*, i actually looked at Saddleback, but it's pretty heavy, and that is one thing I like about the Weekender, it's so light. The reason i need one without wheels is that I already use a wheeled one that I place in the overhead bin and I need one that I can slip over the handle as my 'personal' carry-on. That's the main drawback of the Weekender: it doesn't have a luggage strap.

You're making me rethink my VB, though!


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> Thanks, *corky*, i actually looked at Saddleback, but it's pretty heavy, and that is one thing I like about the Weekender, it's so light. The reason i need one without wheels is that I already use a wheeled one that I place in the overhead bin and I need one that I can slip over the handle as my 'personal' carry-on. That's the main drawback of the Weekender: it doesn't have a luggage strap.
> 
> You're making me rethink my VB, though!


I don't have one with a luggage handle either. I just twist the ties around the handle. I usually use a tote that I can double as a purse and then pack a tiny crossover purse. I used a new VB this time and loved it, but you may want something bigger. I'm not sure the name of it. It has a zipper top and a wavy line to it with two outside pockets on either end that I can stick a water bottle in. The VB that I use as a wheeel on has outside pockets too. It's just perfect. I think it billed as a 17 inch but it's quite small. Lots of people have bigger carry on's but I check my luggage so this one suits my need. I'll look for a picture, but I think I need a lesson from Cobbie on how to post.


----------



## Jen

gajitldy said:


> Oh Jen!! That TSV is tempting me too!! I think it is the only auto delivery that is available for the serum and that would be so convenient. I think we have til tomorrow and it's in my cart. I do LOVE the serum.
> 
> Diane


I got it, and I did auto delivery too. The reviews for that eye emulsion are pretty much 100% fantastic, and the face emulsion isn't available separately. I know I'll keep using the serum, I love it too - so I figured why not. If I end up hating the emulsions I'll just cancel auto delivery! I'm so tired of my dry eyes I'm willing to try anything. I slathered on the Indie Lee balm this morning, and the concealer STILL looked dry. I really hope this stuff works better!!



ayuryogini said:


> I have been searching for the Ultimate, underseat, carry-on bag, without wheels, and I haven't found THE ONE.
> Then I realized what a resource there is on this thread!
> 
> What is your favorite underseat un-wheeled carry-on?
> 
> I've been using a Vera Bradley Weekender, but I'd like something a little more stylish, though near to that size. (about 18" x 14" or so)
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have this one, and LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Of course I was at TJ Maxx and they had it for $65 and I kicked myself, but that's okay. I just love all the different compartments, it makes finding something while in the seat so much easier. I have a slightly different pattern, but same thing. It does have wheels, but it also has a flap in the back so I can slip it onto the handle of a bigger bag. I just like having a rolling carryon so I don't have all that on my shoulder if I'm checking a bag. If I carry something without wheels I prefer just as big giant tote!


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> Thanks, *corky*, i actually looked at Saddleback, but it's pretty heavy, and that is one thing I like about the Weekender, it's so light. The reason i need one without wheels is that I already use a wheeled one that I place in the overhead bin and I need one that I can slip over the handle as my 'personal' carry-on. That's the main drawback of the Weekender: it doesn't have a luggage strap.
> 
> You're making me rethink my VB, though!
> 
> Ayurgini: Looks like they aren't making the one I love so much. I may just pick up an extra at this price. Hard to find, even online: It's the superlite 19 inch carry on, found here: http://www.aceluggage.com/menu/products/19-inch-superlite-carry-on-night-day-limited-inventory-3053.html
> 
> It's the lightness, the size, and the pockets that I love so much. It's really perfect for the stuff I need to put in it which is a back pillow, my ipad, my kindle, my papers, my water, a neck buddy, headphones, make up, etc., and then I carry a large tote (not gigunda, and not so big that I can't get away with using it as a purse. I used the pleated tote this time for carry on and for purse for most of the cruise.) I wish you could see pics of the pockets; it's just well thought out. A laptop would be a good fit in there too. And it really is light; I can lift it overhead while it's packed with no trouble.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't have these but they look excellent! Look at all the pockets on the first bag too!

http://www.ebags.com/product/baggallini/a-la-carte-bagg-medium-crinkle-nylon/107617?productid=10175663&rlid=detail&rcode=res1202170813741224544933

http://www.ebags.com/product/baggallini/rolling-tote-bagg-17-crinkle-nylon/72971?productid=10175689


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> http://www.ebags.com/product/baggallini/rolling-tote-bagg-17-crinkle-nylon/72971?productid=10175689


I will have to check out this baggallini. I have several baggallini bags and they are so well made!


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> I don't have these but they look excellent! Look at all the pockets on the first bag too!
> 
> http://www.ebags.com/product/baggallini/a-la-carte-bagg-medium-crinkle-nylon/107617?productid=10175663&rlid=detail&rcode=res1202170813741224544933


LOVE this one!



Someone Nameless said:


> http://www.ebags.com/product/baggallini/rolling-tote-bagg-17-crinkle-nylon/72971?productid=10175689


This is the same as mine without the crazy animal print too, I really love all the compartments.


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> I have this one, and LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Of course I was at TJ Maxx and they had it for $65 and I kicked myself, but that's okay. I just love all the different compartments, it makes finding something while in the seat so much easier. I have a slightly different pattern, but same thing. It does have wheels, but it also has a flap in the back so I can slip it onto the handle of a bigger bag. I just like having a rolling carryon so I don't have all that on my shoulder if I'm checking a bag. If I carry something without wheels I prefer just as big giant tote!


I don't fly much, but will this one work as a regular small carry-on suitcase? I use my carry-on for my 4 days/week I am out of town (traveling in a car). I still take a few things on hangars, carry my cosmetic bag (also a baggalini) and my laptop separately.


----------



## Jen

Jane917 said:


> I don't fly much, but will this one work as a regular small carry-on suitcase? I use my carry-on for my 4 days/week I am out of town (traveling in a car). I still take a few things on hangars, carry my cosmetic bag (also a baggalini) and my laptop separately.


It depends. It may be harder to fit what you need like clothes & shoes because of all the different compartments. The back one is a decent size though, but again it depends on how many clothes & shoes you want to bring. I like it because I know what I put in each compartment so when I'm in a window seat it's easy to unzip the right part to get what I'm looking for. I hated having one big bag to dig through! I wouldn't say this would at all fit things in hangers, but if you want something separate for your laptop, etc this would work for that. I hope that makes sense!!


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> It depends. It may be harder to fit what you need like clothes & shoes because of all the different compartments. The back one is a decent size though, but again it depends on how many clothes & shoes you want to bring. I like it because I know what I put in each compartment so when I'm in a window seat it's easy to unzip the right part to get what I'm looking for. I hated having one big bag to dig through! I wouldn't say this would at all fit things in hangers, but if you want something separate for your laptop, etc this would work for that. I hope that makes sense!!


I didn't mean to imply that I carry things on hangars in my suitcase. They hang up in the car. I usually take 2 pairs of shoes (one pair is on my feet), 2 pairs of pants, one pair of jeans, some tees, and some tops, hairdryer, underwear, etc. The clothes that don't fit in the suitcase go on hangars. My laptop goes separately in its own bag. If I travel by air, I am usually gone a longer time and end up checking a suitcase.


----------



## Jen

Jane917 said:


> I didn't mean to imply that I carry things on hangars in my suitcase. They hang up in the car. I usually take 2 pairs of shoes (one pair is on my feet), 2 pairs of pants, one pair of jeans, some tees, and some tops, hairdryer, underwear, etc. The clothes that don't fit in the suitcase go on hangars. My laptop goes separately in its own bag. If I travel by air, I am usually gone a longer time and end up checking a suitcase.


Oh! That makes more sense. That would all definitely fit in there! Plus it would double as a fantastic carry on (it fits perfectly under the seat in front of you) for when you do check the bag. If you have a local TJ Maxx you may want to check, they had 2 of the one I have the other day. They're all different, but it was a much better price!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *Jane*, I set my rice cooker last night for oatmeal using what I remembered was your recipe. At least, I thought you had posted something about 1 cup oats to 2 cups water (not milk) but when I couldn't find your post I winged it. I added cinnamon and it's delicious. It's the creamiest oatmeal I have ever had. Thank you!


Yeah, *Cobbie*! Did you use steel cut oats? We love steel cut oats. 

*Jen*, are you experiencing iPhone nirvana?  

*Jane* and *SN*, do you have your dvr set for the _Downton Abbey_ finale tomorrow night?


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *Jane*, I set my rice cooker last night for oatmeal using what I remembered was your recipe. At least, I thought you had posted something about 1 cup oats to 2 cups water (not milk) but when I couldn't find your post I winged it. I added cinnamon and it's delicious. It's the creamiest oatmeal I have ever had. Thank you!


Glad the oatmeal worked for you, *Cobbie*  However, I have never posted a recipe because I just use the lines in the pot. If I set it up the rice cooker in the morning, I use milk. If I program it to sit all night, I use water (duh!). I also like to soak the big plump raisins all night in the cooker. Cranberries are great too.


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> *Jane* and *SN*, do you have your dvr set for the _Downton Abbey_ finale tomorrow night?


Not yet, but I will!


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> Skyblue, no, I used regular Quaker oats. I told my husband we needed to try the steel cut oats. Several years ago when my brother-in-law in West Texas had heart surgery my SIL requested I send her some steel cut oats, first time I had heard of them, so I shipped her several pounds of them from Whole Foods. They used them a few times and didn't like them. Of course, she didn't have a rice cooker.  Guess I'll get some to try.
> 
> No wonder I couldn't find it.  I must have dreamt it. Do you have the Zo? You use the Porridge water line in the pot? How much oatmeal? The 1-2 ratio is pretty good for the two of us but we might need more sometime. Raisins sound nice.


For the two of us, I use 1/2 cup oats and fill with liquid to the .5 porridge line. I always use a regular 1/2 cup measuring cup for the oats, not the rice measuring cup that comes with the machine. I read that somewhere, but can't remember where. Don't put extras like raisins in until you have measured the liquid up to the line. I don't have a Zo. Mine is a Sanyo. I use Bob's Red Mill steel cut oats, rather than McCann's. For some reason I like them better.


----------



## corkyb

I like steel cut oats.  I don't cook them though, LOL.  I'm not a big hot cereal person.  But I eat them at some friend's house and I use them in a breakfast muffin that I make (I eat weird to some people though).  Speaking of eating I have lost 50 lbs. in two years.  It is the slowest weight loss ever, but at least it's in the right direction.  I went into Chico's (my house is filled with size 1 and 2 clothing from Chico's that does not fit me (and I mean FILLED).  For a long time it was the only place I purchased clothing.  Well a year ago, I went in for the first time in several years and bought two pairs of jeans that were size 3 I think and are now too big on me.  So I started with a size 3 jean this time and ended up buying a size 1.5!!!  I could not believe it.  I am going to have to pull out some of my old jeans, although they were mostly .5 and 1's.  It's the tops that were 1 and 2 and I am firmly in a 3 in tops.  I am very heavy on top.  Hopefully this year, I will lose in my harder to lose areas like shoulders, arms, back, and stomach.  I am truly an apple shape.  Anyway, I hit a new low when I came home from the cruise.  Yoohoo!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

My best friend has convinced me that I simply must try Philosophy Soul Owner for my super dry heels, so I have a tube on the way from Amazon. Has anyone tried it?

I have an Aroma fuzzy logic rice cooker, and I love steel cut oats...but it's never occurred to me to make them in the rice cooker! I don't have those markings in my pot. I simply must try this!


----------



## ayuryogini

Thanks *corky, SN, Jane and Jen* for the recommendations for a carry-on. I ended up getting the Lug Airbus Weekender in Plum. It's not really more stylish than the VB, but I was ready for a change, and I found a coupon for 25% off. I would have loved a leather one. But they're so heavy, and a lot more expensive, and I need to rein in my spending a little (and I still have my eye on that Lesa Wallace handbag) 

I got my lip balms from *jen's* friend at Jess' Bee Natural. 
i love them. This is the first year I've really been into lip balms and now I want them in every jacket pocket, purse, bedside table... everywhere. Hers are great, and all natural. I got the natural, lime and tangerine. I like them all, plus she sent some samples, too, and told me to let everyone know she has a special just for us on KB!
If you use the coupon code KINDLE, you will get a 35% discount!!


----------



## Jen

YAY *ayuryogini*!!!! I'm so glad you love the lip balms too, I knew you would. I'm glad you shared that, I never did place an order with the 30% off so I guess I'm glad I waited. I don't know her that well, she's more my husband's friend, but she's always been really nice - she's given us so many that I don't think I've ever had to actually buy any! I can't believe it took me so long to share those, it's just been one of those things I've always had and just kind of forgot about.

Now I want to make some oatmeal! I've never made it in my rice cooker, I only have a normal one so I don't have the porridge setting. One of these days I'll have to get one of the fancier ones.

My husband has been out of town for the last day, so I made the decision to dig in and clean out my closet. Wow, what a project. I'm about 75% done (with the main closet, only about half done if I decide to do the other closets.....) and it'll be totally worth it when it's done, but I almost didn't know what I was getting myself into!


----------



## Jane917

corkyb said:


> Well a year ago, I went in for the first time in several years and bought two pairs of jeans that were size 3 I think and are now too big on me. So I started with a size 3 jean this time and ended up buying a size 1.5!!! I could not believe it. I am going to have to pull out some of my old jeans, although they were mostly .5 and 1's. It's the tops that were 1 and 2 and I am firmly in a 3 in tops. I am very heavy on top. Hopefully this year, I will lose in my harder to lose areas like shoulders, arms, back, and stomach. I am truly an apple shape. Anyway, I hit a new low when I came home from the cruise. Yoohoo!


*Corky*, I have your same "problem." Over the past 2 years I have lost about 30 pounds. I have gone from a size 16 jeans to a size 10 jeans. I have a closet full of clothes from Chico's that just hang on me. Since I am close to retirement, I figure I don't need all those clothes anyway.

You are the only person I know who has lost weight on a cruise. Congratulations!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*ayuryogini*, that looks like a nice bag. Let us know how it is when you get it.

*Jane & Corky*, I used to have a Chico's addiction and most all of my clothes came from there. I love their customer service and the way they help put together an outfit with pieces to mix and match plus accessories. My closet was packed and even though they still fit, I had to eliminate some that I don't wear as much. I discovered that anything from Chico's, especially the Travelers stuff, sells really well.

I made oatmeal in our rice cooker for the first time ever today and added some apple, raisins and a little bit of cinnamon. It was really good.

I found some Lucky brand black ballet flats on Zappos with 5 star reviews. They are very reasonably priced and look like exactly what I like, so I ordered them to try. They should be here next week.

*Skyblue*, the DVR is set and I am READY!!! Then I suppose I'll have to rent the Christmas special from Amazon (?) and watch it just to help feed my addiction. I'm going to be in some serious DA withdrawal!


----------



## ayuryogini

Jane917 said:


> You are the only person I know who has lost weight on a cruise. Congratulations!


I was thinking the same thing. Congratulations, *corky*, and you, too, *Jane*. That is wonderful!

*SN*, I've never tried the Philosophy Soul Owner. Let us know how you like it. It looks good.

Check out the beautiful pictures of the Candace bag that Patricia (PG4003) just made for me. It's so gorgeous. She does incredible work, and so reasonable! (it's Reply# 253). She made me a couple of little extra bags, too.


----------



## corkyb

Jane, Congratulations on your weight loss.  Most of my Chico's clothes are still too small though.  So I guess there is hope that they will fit again.  I have noticed that Chico's seems to recycle a lot of styles and colors with minimal changes so I think they may be in style forever.  

By the way, Chico's did just market a brand new jean called "Oh so slimming" or something like that.  They cost $99 without a coupon or discount, but they are, without doubt, THE most comfortable jean I have ever worn.  My only criticism is the pockets are small.  It is a slightly drop waist, not huge, with a lot of stretch.  I bought a pair and wanted to buy more.  They have having a 20% off everything in the store and online for President's Day weekend sale.  15% if you aren't a frequent customer or whatever they call it for having spent $500 and getting 5% off everything for life.  They also have a $25 off 50 or $80 coupon in their catalog at the moment.  So some good deals are to be be had.  Sandra, where did you sell your Chico's clothing?  I really should get rid of the really small sizes as I do not think I will be a .5 or a 1 again.  Size 2, maybe.  I was always in between and seemed like they always talked me into the smaller size.  I regret that immensely as now I will never wear them and I do not like tight clothing to start with.  

And, Jane, I will be retiring too in the not too distant future and will probably live in sweats and t shirts as I don't go out a lot.  I have worn almost nothing but Travelers pants for the last two or three years.  You can't wear those suckers out and they fit a wide weight range.  Nothing else fit me and I just hated to buy clothes in women's sizes all over again when I had gotten rid of all my fat clothes once before as I maintained a significant weight loss for 6 years and thought I had it licked.  I was never a heavy person til I had a bad time and went on meds that caused weight gain and gave up smoking, was depressed, turned to food, yadayadayada.  But I sure piled it on.


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies!!!

Just dropping by to say that smackdown is boring ... And I didn't even make it to Sephora to get a sample of the Too Faced eyeshadow primer, how lame is that??

*Jen*, I can definitely hear the Dior Rosy Glow calling your name ... Just kidding! I don't know if I reported this here, but I did get to try it - and just like the Dior lip balm, it doesn't turn a nice shade on me at all . On the bright side, I'm still in love with my Chantecaille blush, and now more than ever, so all is well . But I'm sure it will look lovely on you, just like the balm 
Good luck with all the -organizing and cleaning up! I know exactly how that goes: you start one day because it seems like a good idea and something ticks you off enough to get started, and all of a sudden the project takes on a life of its own and becomes a huge task that takes days instead of the couple of hours you thought it would require ! But then you are also so happy when it's done, and you've made room, and you can start shopping for new stuff all over again . Good luck!!!

Nice bag *Ayuryogini*! I'm on the exact same quest as you, for the perfect travel carry on bag, without wheels. Like you, I would really like something practical AND stylish, not too heavy, and preferably leather . I've been searching for years ... I did find the perfect one, a few years ago, in Thailand, in Maboukrong mall (yes, I remember even that!) in Bangkok. I was a volunteer then, and it just seemed too expensive at the time (must have been $100), so I didn't pick it up. I've been kicking myself ever since ... Oh well, I'm sure it's because something else will come along . But please let me know if you find something too!!!

*Paula* and *Jane*, congratulations on the weight loss!!!! That's amazing!!!

*Paula*, we still want to hear more about your cruise and see pics of the ring, and of all the other wonderful things you picked up 

*Ayuryogini*, where is the picture of your ring?? Pleaaaaase!!!! 

I also wanted to report that Pinterest, while extremely entertaining, can also be quite dangerous . It has taken over all my free time - I'm discovering loads of stuff, and in particular new recipes (have already made 2 this weekend, and will be baking one more tomorrow!), and love it! It's also made me do things... I had been really liking a picture I saw there, and been kind of keeping it in mind. Friday morning, I woke up, and knew that I this was something I really wanted. And so Friday evening, after work, I had this done:










With the exact same jewel (went to the place that makes it and which is a really well known piercing place in NYC, clean and classy)! I know it's a bit nuts, especially as I'm not 15 anymore, but I LOVE it, and I'm really happy I got it . I'm a little less excited about the fact that it actually takes a year to heal, and that I will spend the next year cleaning it up by holding a saline wipe to it for 8mn twice a day every day ... But I still think it's worth it, so all is well, and my parents, while not thrilled, weren't terribly upset about it either (they actually said they didn't like it at all, but laughed it off after learning that the hole could close anytime). Which makes me think: how weird is that, that at age 36, having lived away from my parents (and really far away, like on another continent away), and doing quite well on my own, I still worry about what they will think about something as small as a hole in my ear?? You should have seen me telling them and showing them on Skype: I was 5 years old all over again ...


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> *Ayuryogini*, where is the picture of your ring?? Pleaaaaase!!!!
> 
> I also wanted to report that Pinterest, while extremely entertaining, can also be quite dangerous . It has taken over all my free time - I'm discovering loads of stuff, and in particular new recipes (have already made 2 this weekend, and will be baking one more tomorrow!), and love it! It's also made me do things... I had been really liking a picture I saw there, and been kind of keeping it in mind. Friday morning, I woke up, and knew that I this was something I really wanted. And so Friday evening, after work, I had this done:


*Neo*, I love your piercings! So classy! Your interest in Pinterest, has kept me busy too. I follow you all over!


----------



## corkyb

Neo, that looks like two holes to me!  Did you have one or two done?  And that bottom one, OUCH>  I put my finger where it is in your ear and  it would have been drilled right into my head on my ear.  How the hell did they do that?  And you have to show me that NOW, when I have lost a really nice diamond stud and therefore the other one does me absolutely no good whatsoever?

Your ear looks beautiful by the way, but I could never do something like that.  It took me til I was over 40 to get my second holes in my ears and I was the biggest scaredy cat you can imagine and that was just in the lobe.  I also didn't get my first piercing until I was in my 20s.  And, you will love this one.......MY MOTHER TOOK ME TO HAVE IT DONE.  LOL.  So I do understand showing your parents.  My mother would not let me get my ears pierced when I was a teenager.  I did a girlfriend's ears once.  She sat on the edge of the tub and we used a sewing needle, a piece of thread,  and a potato behind the ear.  If I recall she passed out and we had to catch her before she tumbled all the way back into the tub.  Oh the joys of teendom. 

Maybe tomorrow I will go look at new diamond studs.  thing is, I am totally broke.  Maxed out as they say.  S M A C K D O W N.  Dear God, please don't let me return to Chico's or to Casual Set for that black Alpaca wool swing jacket and the beautiful different black cape.  It's really not winter here so there is no need for those coatlike items, right?  RIGHT


----------



## corkyb

And by the way, I wish the hell I could figure out pinterest.  I cannot even figure out how to follow someone except if I get an email that they are following me, I can click follow back.  But if I go to the web site, I cannot do anything.  At all.


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Congratulations, *corky*, and you, too, *Jane*. That is wonderful!
> 
> *SN*, I've never tried the Philosophy Soul Owner. Let us know how you like it. It looks good.
> 
> Check out the beautiful pictures of the Candace bag that Patricia (PG4003) just made for me. It's so gorgeous. She does incredible work, and so reasonable! (it's Reply# 253). She made me a couple of little extra bags, too.


Oh those are your bags I WANT. I wrote to Patricia about the little bags she made for you. I just love that material Ayurgini. I want to copy you!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Jane*!!! Can I give you my parents' contact to talk to them please? They thought it was super ugly, lol (which actually doesn't bother me as we have very different tastes and a bunch of stuff they like doesn't appeal to me ). I'm just glad they are not upset 
Oh, and I made the baked raspberry oatmeal and red velvet cream cheese brownies already, and they are both scrumptious! I do have a preference for the oatmeal though (I'm not a huge brownies person in general), and think it will become a regular staple in my house . And have you seen that raspberry bread pudding?? I'm so making that next week!!!! LOL

Sorry about the diamonds *Paula* . That's really such a bummer - any chance that they may still have them where you first bought your pair and would be willing to sell you just one to replace the lost one? And if it's any consolation, mine aren't real, they are zircons  (but they are real white gold).
Oh and thank you, but the above isn't my ear (I wish!!!!!), but the picture I found on Pinterest and that started it all . This, is MY ear :

















The story of you piercing your friend's ear is hilarious, and totally makes me think of Grease!!!! There is a scene in there that is exactly like that and made a huge impression on me when I first saw that movie  (I was way too young when I first saw that movie and still wonder what my parents were thinking letting me watch it, lol)!!!!

As for my piercing, it's technically only one hole: it doesn't go to the back of my ear. It goes through from top to bottom, so the 2 (fake) diamonds are each at the end of the same rod that goes from top to bottom. Does this make sense? Not sure I'm explaining this well . It actually really wasn't that bad, and much better than I thought it would be. I guess those guys really know how to do that, and it only lasted one second. The only kind of painful moment (and again, it lasted literally 2 seconds) was when he removed the needle and replaced it with the earring. But the worse was really later that evening at home. I soaked it for 8mn as prescribed, and then proceeded with cleaning up the dried blood (yes, it bleeds there, but again, really not bad) on the skin around the bottom hole (and just above the bottom diamond). I broke in a sweat and actually thought I was going to pass out ! But I didn't, and by now (2 days later), I don't even feel it anymore! I've washed my hair and tied it turban like with a towel to dry as usual, and woke up this morning having shifted to that side without any issue. So far my ear was never red nor swollen, and I hope it will stay that way - one year until it's completely healed is a long time and a lot can still happen, so fingers crossed...

As for Pinterest, I don't think there is that much to figure out in the end: you can follow people, or boards, but mainly, what I do, is look at what the people I follow have pinned, then go to "popular" or "everything" or choose a subcategory, and look at what others (whom I don't know) have pinned. I then re-pin the stuff I like to my own wall. Or if I look at stuff on the Internet I like, I just pin it to my wall too. I take it as a sort of listing system of things I like, think are cool or beautiful, things I want to cook or bake, places i want to go to, or things I want. Kind of like a giant list for everything and anything, just organized 
I do find it impossible to find people on there, unless I have their Pinterest name/URL to click, or they have mine, follow me, and then I can follow them back. So unless I know someone is on Pinterest and I can ask them for that or give them my ID, there is no way I have figured out I will ever find them


----------



## ayuryogini

corkyb said:


> Oh those are your bags I WANT. I wrote to Patricia about the little bags she made for you. I just love that material Ayurgini. I want to copy you!


*Corky*, I'm so glad you like them. The fabric is by Bari J. It's called Paris Apartment and some of it is available at fabric.com.
And don't feel too bad about Pinterest. I don't get it either. I wonder if there is a tutorial, does anyone know?

*Neo*, I LOVE, LOVE your earrings. Does it hurt? Oh, I want that done. Is it a special process? That is so cool that you just went and did it! Good for you. I think it's so sweet you were concerned about your parents opinion. 
I was just thinking about taking that picture of my ring today, but just didn't follow through. I will soon.

*Jen*, good for you for cleaning out your closet. I need to get that done. I have 2 brand new J'Tote bags that I want to sell, that are in my closet.


----------



## corkyb

Oh I get it now, Neo, that was a good description actually.  I never would have figured that out.  Wow, though, that is a lot of healing.  What is your pinterest name?  I want to follow you.

Juli, I remember now asking you about that material and going to look at it at the Lexion site and I was so confused about what went together that I gave up.  I'm not really good at putting patterns together (hence why I love Chico's so much, LOL).  

I will post more on my cruise.  Guess I have been busy catching up.  Jen, could you come clean out my closet when you are done?
Juli, good luck selling those J'Totes.  I had one that I sold for a really good price, that one they stopped making.. then I had one that I listed forever of these boards and never did sell it.  I think I might have finally donated it to a women's halfway house.  I donated a very large garbage bag full of purses, designer purses, many of them, that I never or no longer used.  I still have a mountain of purses in my closets.  
I always think I could make a small fortune if I could really get into selling on ebay or Craig's list, but I mostly can't be bothered.
It's sinful what I waste sometimes.


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, I just love your earring!!! I would have thought it was two holes too, but that makes much more sense. I know what you mean about feeling 5 around your parents, I do sometimes too! It's funny how they can still do that. How crazy that it takes a full year to heal?! Wow, I never would have guessed. Totally worth it!!!! Too bad the Dior blush didn't work for you, but not that big of a bummer since you have your Chantecaille. I'm sure it'll be a good color on me as I love the lip glow, but I still want to try it in person too sometime.

I successfully finished cleaning out my closet! It was a LOT of work, and yes *Neo* - it's just like that - one thing spirals into another and the simple quick cleanout I had planned didn't happen! It looks SO good now though, it's such a great feeling. I'm getting rid of 3 large trashbags full of clothes. Some of it hurt a little, but I'm a hoarder with clothes and I have to be strict with myself - if I haven't worn it in a year I'm not going to, so it just has to go. The problem is that now I have the organizing bug, and now want to dig into a bunch more projects I don't really have time for!! The best part about cleaning out the closet though is finding things you totally forgot you had! It's almost like new clothes !

I've also spent a lot of time getting to know my new iPhone! I love it just as much as I thought I would. It's just so amazing going from a really bad phone to this thing! I'm already in love with Siri too, just soooooooo cool. I spent a million hours looking at cases, I think I looked at pretty much every single one made! But, what it came down to was that the ones I thought were pretty or cool I just wasn't sure about how good they'd be at protecting. I don't want a military style one either, and I don't want rubber - I don't really like the feel of it. But I also don't want it really slick. And I wanted a bright color that wasn't horribly ugly - I want to be able to quickly find it in my purse! So, I ended up getting just a red incase slider case - and I got the crystal film set *Neo* reccommended, though I won't need the back. I tried to find a picture of it on Best Buy's website where I bought it, but the picture isn't coming up. It's just a simple bright red case that is somewhere in between slick and rubbery!


----------



## hudsonam

Neo, I love that piercing! I keep wanting to get my nose pierced but my husband thinks I’m a wacko. And I heard from someone that you have to put a hoop in it until it heals? I don’t know if that’s true, but I just want a tiny stud. Tiny. Definitely not a hoop. I don’t know if I can deal with the healing process though. Meanwhile, I have tattoos and I don’t really think twice about getting them. LOL!

Ok, so I don’t know what’s wrong with me, but I think I might want a Nook Touch. I have the K3 aka Kindle Keyboard, and I have the Fire which I really just play games on and go online occasionally. My husband has my old K2. I am reading reviews on both the Nook and the Kindle Touch and I think I like the sound of the Nook better. I know I can’t read books on it that are on my Kindle, but I’d have my Kindle for that… Is this a stupid idea?


----------



## Kindy Lu

Hudsonam, I've had my nose pierced for years and have never used a hoop in it. I wear what's called a bone, it has like a little ball on the end that goes inside to keep it from coming out.

Neo, love the piercing, I had my ear cartilage pierced many years ago but let it close up because I sleep on my side and the earring poked my head.


----------



## Jen

*hudsonam*, a NOOK?! Really? I haven't really looked at it, why is it better than the touch? If I couldn't read my kindle books on it I wouldn't even look at it, but if you want one - go for it!

I'm that person that looooves tatoos & piercings - but have none. I've just never seen anything that I really want on my body - though recently I saw a picture of a white ink tattoo and it was GORGEOUS. 
I sleep on my side too, maybe that's another reason I've never liked wearing earrings.


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Ayuryogini*, *Jen* and *Hudsonam*, for the compliments on my piercing! I'm still loving it 

*Ayuryogini*, It really didn't hurt that bad, and still doesn't - I really think that the anticipation and idea of it is way worse than what it actually was! I say go for it . The process was fairly simple, and from my side only involved choosing my jewel, but as I walked in knowing what I wanted, that was simple - although I found the jewel to be much bigger in real life than it seemed to be in the picture (unless the model had huge ears!), and I went one size smaller. Ultimately, I may want to go even smaller, but I will have to custom order it as they don't make it (but they do custom order, how cool is that?). Anyway, I then spent more time waiting for the guy to set up and get everything sterilized and all (which was fine by me, lol), than it took getting it done: I'm telling you, total time, including explanation of care and stuff was less than 10mn, maybe 5! I would just say tha thou should choose where you get it done carefully, so as to make sure that you will be comfortable, and more importantly, that it's a clean place! Oh, and choose your jewel well, it will have to stay untouched for a few months and possibly longer: I'm not supposed to touch it myself for a year, and if I need something done to it, I will have to go back for them to do it (which I will in a few months, to get the middle "bar" shortened: it's a tad longer than necessary now to allow for any possible swelling without uncomfort.

*Hudsonam*, I say go for it!!!! As *Kindy Lu* said, I'm not aware of you having to put in a hoop at all! I think the only thing is that you can't go too small in the beginning, until it heals, but still, it doesn't have to be huge either, lol. I do understand though that it takes quite a while to heal and remains tender for some time.
Not sure about the Nook: I think it looks cool and all, and actually better than the KT, but like Jen, the fact that I couldn't read my books on it would just make it a no no for me ... Because lets face it: if I had the Nook ST, I just know that I would never want to pick up my KK anymore    (but that's just me, and I sold my KK the minute I got my KT without an ounce of regret!). But if you feel it, I say go for it 

Hi *Kindy Lu*! Thank you so much for the kind words, and welcome to our thread !!!!! Hope you stick around . I guess the rook isn't too bad a spot to get pierced, as cartilage goes, because it's somewhat in a recess, so it hardly ever really directly touches anything, and can't easily catch on stuff. I already slept on that side without any problem, even though it was by accident and I'd rather avoid it for the time being (I usually sleep on the other side, but every once in a while I switch ). I can only imagine though how it must be to have it on the outside of the ear, and have gained a healthy does of respect for those who have a bunch of piercings there !!!

*Jen*, congratulations on being done with your cleanup, woohooooo!!!! I know, it's the best of feelings, and rediscovering coold stuff in the process is the cherry on the cake ? And I sleep on the side too (surprise!!!!), and take off my earrings every evening (well, except for the new one, obviously, lol, but again, the fact that it's in a recess makes a huge difference!).


----------



## ayuryogini

*Corky*, I know what you mean about the fabric being daunting, but that's the beauty of it being a collection, it all goes together so you can't make a wrong choice, just pick what you like. It helped that I went to her website, though, to see it all together. I think it's great you get rid of your old stuff. I hang onto mine, thinking I'm going to sell it but never do. That's worse I think.

*Hudsonam*, YES to the nose piercing. I think a tiny one looks so great! A Nook, though? I guess I just remember when B&N first came out with them, their CS was so horrible, but maybe they're better now. I'm just an Amazon fan all the way, but there are a lot of people on KB who have both and are happy with them.

*Jen*, I'm so impressed with your closet cleaning. I admire your energy. I wish you lived closer, I need someone like you to get me motivated!

*Kindy lu*, welcome!

*Neo*, I'm still so in love with your earring, I've been doing a lot of reading on rook piercings. Yours is just so beautiful. You're so fortunate you could just go to the place where they're made.


----------



## Jen

Only 3 more days of work left until I leave for Florida! I don't think I mentioned here that I'm going down there for 4 days to spend some time with my mom and Grandma who is 96 and the cutest and most wonderful woman I know. We're all going to get pedicures, it's Grandma's favorite thing to do. I'm not complaining! Then the rest of the time mom and I are going to get massages, go shopping, out to eat, spend a day at the beach. She told me about this really cool flea market that we're going to go to Sunday. It all sounds pretty wonderful to me! Unfortunately I get back late Tuesday afternoon, then have a 7:00 am flight the next day to go out to California for a 3 day business meeting. I guess at least I'll be well rested before! I'm not a big fan of getting off one plane to get on another the next day, but oh well!

I'm going to get my Claudio Riaz lash touch brush today, I'm really excited! I almost poked myself in the eye again this morning with the lash comb, I really hope this works well for me. I'm soooo picky about my lashes being separated! *Neo* are you still loving yours? Tomorrow I get my QVC order, I'm really excited to try this eye emulsion. I still don't get the sudden dryness on and around my eyes, it's driving me nuts. I got a sample of that Nars eye primer *Neo* and *Addie* have been talking about, and it looked just awful two seconds later because of the dryness. I can't even use my Guerlain anymore!


----------



## corkyb

Ayurgini, whateve in the world gave you the idea I get rid of stuff?  LOL.  I have a major clutter problem because I live in a ranch home and don't get rid of anything.  Oh once a year or so, I do a donation to this community residence for women I am pretty fond of.  This year, I did have a friend come help me and we fllled a dumpster.  I think I could fill another one easily.  But in my defense, we did empty some furniture in there.  MY living room no longer has chairs in it, just a couch.  I miss my command central (read recliner) and I need to replace it.  

So if anyone is looking for something to organize, my home should be your first stop.


----------



## Jen

*Cobbie*, I don't think it's the Nars - it's me. Everything is making it look dry. Even the Guerlain I used every single day looks terrible right now. Hopefully the new Dr. Denese stuff and the trip to Florida will help!

See, it's fun to organize your own things - but there really isn't much fun in organizing other people's things  !  I also have a borderline clutter problem but keep it barely under control. The problem is that my husband is the same way. Luckily we have a lot of storage in our house!


----------



## Ruby296

*Hi Everyone*, I've been out of the loop on KB and I know I will not remember who posted what so I apologize in advance  I took my daughters down to visit some very good friends in N. VA over the long weekend. We went w/another family from here. We spent several hours at the National Zoo on Saturday, then we headed over to Georgetown to have lunch and walk around looking at the shops. *Neo* we did get up to *DC Cupcakes*, but the line was incredibly long. I did manage to get a couple pics of the girls in front of the shop window. They were thrilled to be that close, but would've preferred to sample some of their treats. On Sunday the dads took the kids on a hike & my 2 friends & I headed over to the outlet mall. I picked up 2 cute pair of Vera Bradley flip flops (1 for my older daughter's 11th birthday in May) and some colorful re-usable grocery totes. There were so many bags to choose from it was overwhelming. I resisted as I don't need anything but my friend picked up a duffle bag in the navy/white pattern. Then we went to *Costco* & I was in heaven!! I know, I'm easily amused!! I bought some delicious spinach dip, blue crab dip & a couple different cheese spreads. I also got some beautiful foil wrapped chocolate eggs in jewel colors for my daughters' Easter baskets. And I'd read some good reviews of the Costco brand facial cleansing towelettes so I grabbed a box of them too. Haven't tried them yet but I hope I like them as they come in quantities of 150.

Welcome back, *Paula*! I can't believe you lost weight on your cruise!! I gained at least 3-4 lbs on the cruises I've been on. You should write a little "how to" book with your tips! So glad you're still loving the Dior blush. I've heard of Chicos but I'm not too familiar with them. Is it pretty casual clothing?

*Ayuryogini*, I love the Lug bag you bought! Looks like it packs a lot into a very compact space. And I also love the tote bag Patricia made for you. The fabric choices are so pretty & work so well together. Those lipbalms look very nice too, & it's great they're all natural.

*Neo*, I love your earring too! Wish I was brave enough to try it. What do you call that type/style of piercing? My best friend has a tiny little diamond stud in her nose & it looks very classy. Sorry that the Dior Rosy Glow didn't work for you...you'll just have to stick w/your beloved Chantecaille!

*Jen*, have a great time in Florida! And hopefully your quick trip to California won't be too difficult. Back to back trips can be tiring.

*Cobbie*, I never take my earrings (the little French hooks) out for sleep! The only place I won't wear them is the beach. I'm afraid the power of a wave might loosen them and I'd be upset if I lost them.


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, are these french hooks in a primary or secondary hole?  Can I see pictures?  Where's Cobbie?
I need to replace my diamond studs and am thinking of something different.  I don't want to spend a lot though.  But I can't picture "little French hooks".  They're probably expensive, though, if you'd be upset if you lost them.  I'm still upset about losing mine and Carnival is making it impossible for me to work with the insurance company.

I also lost my Miss Thing on the cruise from Momentum Handbags.  Hear that Winnie?  I am sick.  I either left it in my Stateroom or it was stolen out my suitcase on the way home.  It just didn't make it home with me.  I sued it about three times, then set it by the Safe or in the Safe in my room.  I can picture it sitting next to the safe.  Crapola.  I hate that I lost that.


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn

I just got a big leopard handbag (don't worry, not too tacky!) recently and went back to buy a second one (for when I wear out the first). I rarely go to Beall's but had $30 in "free reward bucks" from previous needed shopping excursion there for my son. I got the last handbag, which was 40% off. So after I applied the free bucks, it cost me like, $6.74. It was a fun purchase all around! This bag holds everything. Kindle, manuscripts, water bottle...


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Ruby, are these french hooks in a primary or secondary hole? Can I see pictures? Where's Cobbie?
> I need to replace my diamond studs and am thinking of something different. I don't want to spend a lot though. But I can't picture "little French hooks". They're probably expensive, though, if you'd be upset if you lost them. I'm still upset about losing mine and Carnival is making it impossible for me to work with the insurance company.
> 
> I also lost my Miss Thing on the cruise from Momentum Handbags. Hear that Winnie? I am sick. I either left it in my Stateroom or it was stolen out my suitcase on the way home. It just didn't make it home with me. I sued it about three times, then set it by the Safe or in the Safe in my room. I can picture it sitting next to the safe. Crapola. I hate that I lost that.


Paula, they're in a primary hole. Neo posted pics of them a couple of weeks ago, not sure what page they're on. I'll pm you w/pics so you don't have to scroll back. They were not cheap, but probably less than diamond studs (depending on stone size). I'm so sorry you lost your Miss Thing  I don't blame you for being heartbroken. Good luck as you continue to deal w/the insurance company & Carnival. Things are never simple......


----------



## Jen

Last day of work before Florida! Now I have my fancy iPhone if I want to check in while I'm there, they don't have internet I don't think so I probably won't be checking in very much!

Welcome back from your trip *Ruby*, that sounds fun!!! I've never been in a Costco, just Sams - but I'd really like to go to one too!

*Paula*, I'm so sad for you that you lost your earrings AND a Momentum bag!! What a bummer. It's why I'm OCD about checking hotel rooms before I leave. I left my favorite robe on the hook in the bathroom once, now I check it about four times before I leave a room 

Welcome *Kimberly*! You know, we all really love purse pictures  ! AND good deals, you got a great one!!

Two things to report back on - the Claudio Riaz Lash Touch Brush first - I think I like it, but I'm not sure I'm using it right. If I am it's not as effective as a lash comb, but I like not having the sharp needles that close to my eyes! I can't find any videos or anything so I'm not sure if I'm just not using it right. *Neo*, I think I use it how you said, I hold it vertical, really close to the brush head. Is that how you use it? Any tips or tricks?

The second thing to report on is my new Dr. Denese face and eye emulsions. This is LOOOOVE at first use!!!!! Both of them, I'm so excited. I used the eye stuff last night and this morning, there is _already_ less dryness!! It's almost like an Aquaphor consistency, but not as thick or sticky - it's not exactly a gel, or a lotion, so I guess that's the best way to describe it. The face stuff is a thick cream, but not at all heavy. I love it all, I'm so happy I decided to do Auto Delivery at that price!


----------



## gajitldy

My Dr. Denese kit also arrived yesterday.  I used all 3 products and this is the first morning I woke up without that horrible tight feeling on my face!  I already loved the serum but it just wasn't enough.  This kit definitely looks like a keeper.

Diane


----------



## Someone Nameless

Never fear, any weight loss I may have reported has now been found.   

I never thought I was an emotional eater however with my hubby's diagnosis I've discovered I must be.  I gave up desserts for Lent.


----------



## gajitldy

Sorry Cobbie just trying to help others make informed choices.  HaHa!  Does that sound good?! LOL

Seriously though I have 58 year old dry skin and thyroid issues that don't help.  I probably should drink more water but I am just not thirsty and hate drinking it to hydrate.  Oh well.  

I am also still LOVING the CeraVe tub for skin and hand cream.  It does keep my skin hydrated for 24 hours - shower to shower.  Wish it worked like that on my face cause it is a great price for what it does,  I have bought the night cream in the pump and use it over Hydroshield during the day.  This is working fairly well with dryness not starting til around 5 in the evening which really is pretty good.

Ideally, I'd like to turn back time...

Diane


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie, please don't say that.  At 61, I cannot imagine being nostalgic for anything going on with my body and how I feel right now at this moment.  THAT'S scary to even think about. I am, however, very nostalgic for 50.  So damned youthful.


----------



## skyblue

Ahh, the beauty of perspective! . Thanks, *Cobbie*!

*Paula*, I am so sad to read about your missing Momentum bag! I am obsessive about my possessions when I travel! Like *Jen*, I left a robe in a hotel room years ago. I have become fanatical about putting everything away now.

*Neo*, I can't quite fathom how your piercing works---only one hole---but you are really rocking it! 

*SN*, sorry to hear about the sneaky weight gain! I hope hubby is doing better!

*Jen*, have fun in Florida! I can't wait to hear all about it!

*Ruby*, your trip sounds like it was wonderful! Glad to have you back!


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, thanks, it was a great long weekend getaway! Safe travels to you 

*Cobbie*, the nearest Costco for me is 3.5 hours so I don't have a membership either. We do have Sams but I haven't been in there in a while. Glad to hear its going more upscale. Maybe I'll go in and look around & consider re-joining. We are getting an Ulta here, finally! And I just heard on the local news that Chipotle is coming to town


----------



## skyblue

I also ordered the *Dr Denese* kit. Dr Denese said the serum is very moisturizing, and the emulsion holds in the moisture. I love what it does under my eyes!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I need recommendations for a relatively low cost eyeshadow palette. I mostly use white and gray eyeshadow, sometimes plum. I need something that's highly pigmented and not chalky. Any suggestions? I've been looking at Urban Decay's Naked palette...is it worth the $50 Sephora is charging for it?


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> With all the talk about the Dr. Denese products I decided to give them a try. I just ordered the HydroShield Eye Emulsion, the HydroShield Hydrating Dream Cream, and the HydroShield Ultra Moisturizing Face Serum. I hope these are some that all of you have ordered and like. I just received two bottles of the Vit D serum yesterday.


TWO bottles of the Vitamin D serum Are they having a sale I love that stuff. It is seriously doing nice things for my skin. But Cobbie, I thought you bought some of that AP stuff the Neo was peddling, I mean pushing, I mean enabling; well, you know how she is.


----------



## corkyb

I didn't care for it that much.  Lots of browns if I remember.  It's sitting unused on my vanity and I wish I returned it.  I just bought some Clinique when I was in Florida as I forgot my eyeshadow. Browns, again, but they look lovely on my eyes.  I think you can't go wrong, however, with Bobbi Brown.  Her powders are nice, you can wet them for a more highly pigmented look, or you could try her cream shadows.  The Heather is a plum, sort of, well more a purple I guess and it's lovely.  If it were me though I'd probably be buying one of those Christian Dior palettes that a few people have posted pictures of.  They are very pretty and if I remember correctly, one of them was grays and plums.


----------



## skyblue

I agree with Paula!  I'd purchase the Dior eyeshadow! 

Who makes the Vitamin D serum, and what results are you seeing?   Please share!


----------



## ayuryogini

I third the Dior, the colors are beautiful, they last a long time and resist creasing. 
You really can't go wrong with the Dior palette.

Buy it from Sephora or Nordstrom, where you can easily return it if you're unhappy with it, 
but I think once you try it you will be a convert.

And as *corky* said, Bobbi Brown is also lovely. The Heather is a nice neutral plum color, and you can make your own palette of four. Before I discovered the Dior palette, I pretty much used Bobbi exclusively, but I would now recommend the Dior over any other.

A word of caution, Guerlain has a beautiful grey palette with a purple center. I thought I would love it, and I hated it. All the neutral colors looked alike when applied. It was a huge disappointment, because Guerlain is usually beautiful and reliable.


----------



## gajitldy

I LOVE LOVE my UD pallets. You cannot go wrong with either one.  The only color I don't care for is Sidecar which is in the first pallet.  It is sparkly.  Some of the other colors may look sparkly or like they have too much shimmer but they do not.  I wear them every day and I am retired.  Cost is actually excellent...there are 12 shadows in each so cost is about $4 each...roughly cause I think they are $48 total.  I have green eyes by the way.

And the formula for me is perfect.  Because I am 58 most shadows seem to either turn to dust or really settle in the fine creases even with primer.  With UD I need NO primer and they go on like butta!

I loved them so much I bought them for my 35 year old daughter in law and now she wears it almost exclusively.  She too was very impressed with how they glide on and last so well.

Can you tell I just love this product?

Diane


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> I just checked the Not Quite Kindle stats and we're No. 4 in Replies and Views. (Sorry, *Harvey*, I'm not counting your Meetup thread. ) Stick out those chests, ladies....and gents (I know you're lurking here.)


Sweet! I bet we can be #1!!!


----------



## Kindy Lu

Haha, lurker extraordinaire here. I post once in a blue moon . But I love reading  everyone else posts.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Yep, two bottles. My first one has lasted about two months so I figure I'll be set for four more months. That's been the only thing that has enabled me to wear foundation routinely. In the past I would go without it because of my dry, flaky skin bits popping up after applying it. I do have "that AP stuff that *Neo* was peddling"...lol...but I use it for different things. *Skyblue*, I use *Dr. Dennis Gross Vit. D Serum Oil* the first thing in the morning to exfoliate. Usually I don't apply makeup right after but if I do I leave it on. *Corky*, I mix *Neo's stuff* with my moisturizer like she does and that seems to be working well. I go more days without makeup than I do with it so I thought I'd try Dr. Denese's products on those off days to add moisture to my skin. I am not into a lot of oils but the Vit. D Serum has been a lifesaver for me. The flakes just roll off my skin with a bit of messaging. Both Amazon and Sephora sell it.
> 
> And, yes, *Corky*, I _do_ know how *Neo* is...LOL!


Cobbie, the Vitamin D has been like a miracle for my skin. But I haven't thought of it as exfoliating at all. More like a moisturizer. And I hope it is giving my body lots of Vitamin D as I am deficient and it is supposed to help with pain. Right at this moment, I don't think I will ever be without it. Is it cheaper on Amazon? I bought it at drugstore.com with my few paltry beautybucks. I mostly use a moisturizer over it and since I can't get the Aveda Green Science, I have started using Clinique Moisture Surge Intense. It feels wonderful. I have only started using it since I came back from the cruise. It saturates my skin with moisture and does take away that tight feeling.

Neo: I have been loving the EF even more since I started the Vit. D and the Moisture Surge Intense. My skin needed moisturizing in order to really get the benefits of the EF> I think there could be a better color match for me as I can see a line on my neck, but when I look at my face, it looks gorgeous and stays all day now that I have returned to using the Meteorites. Don't know why I ever stopped them, they keep my makeup in place and give my face a gorgeous glow. And the Dior blush Well the first time I used it, I thought, oh no, way too pink, looks like 80s blush on me (too much), but then after I used it a few times, I now love it. It gives my cheeks a real pink glow, but also natural. It's hard to explain. It definitely pops on me though. I am loving putting on makeup since I got back from my cruise and I don't have any color or anything; just improved skin.

My feet have also been great since I came back from the cruise. My heels always have this dry build up on them that is quite ugly. The rest of my feet are pretty ok. Since I got a very good pedicure before I went (not from the cheapo place I was going), and I had all the wonderfu body treatments on board the ship, my feet have stayed very nice and no dryness on the heels. The spa woman told me to realy slather lotion on my feet all over, not to rub it in much at all and to then put on a pair of socks. I have been doing that a couple of times a week and using a LOT of lotion and not rubbing it in much except to spread it around lightly. Oh my. It is wonderful for my old dogs. I highly recommend. I was using Aveda Foot lotion which is lovely and last night I switched to Philosophy Soothe Me or something like that. It is a lovely lavendar body lotion that I have had for about a year and haven't really used. It really is lovely.

Jen, question about oils. I finally got to spend some time reading your Master list. Thank you so much for doing that. Are there any of those oils that you use on your body at all or primarily on your body? Or are they all for your face, throat and eyes? I have been using the Josie Argan around my eyes and on my throat as someone else suggested on here; I think it was Addie, and I like it a lot. Do you rotate all your oils? Woud you use Vitamin D serum and then oil on top of that? I do not want to stop using the Dr. Dennis Gross Vit. D serum, which feels like an oil. I woud like to get some benefits from some of the other oils though. I have Marajuca which I don't really use and the Argan. I am also getting Argan in the Tarte TSV on QVC I have coming to try. I hope it doesn't have the smell the other one has. Anyway, wondering about using some of these on my body or is it just too expensive? What oils should I get next? Thinking of Camelia and also want to take a look at the Linda Lee and see how expensive they are.

Did anyone get the oil sample from Shu Uemara? I got a little bottle and at first it sounds like it's a cleanser, but then I'm not sure because it kind of talks about the benefits as if you use it as an oil.

Hope everyone is having a great Sunday. I have so much to do and am sitting here surfing the net....


----------



## corkyb

Well, we are about to go to page 2!  Where are you all?  We won't be number 1 on page 2; that's for sure.

There must be new products to talk about.  I need to tell you all about my new body brush.  Later.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Well, we are about to go to page 2! Where are you all? We won't be number 1 on page 2; that's for sure.
> 
> There must be new products to talk about. I need to tell you all about my new body brush. Later.


I wish I had something to report on  I haven't bought anything of substance in quite a while & honestly it's kind of refreshing not to have anything to find a spot for. I'll be eligible for the birthday gift from Sephora soon & I'm trying to figure out how best to acquire it. Do I place an order for stuff I don't really need? It's not worth driving 2.5 hrs r/t when gas is over $4/gallon here. Or should I just skip it? If I had other reasons to go the mall I'd do it but I really can't think of any.....what should I do, ladies?


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, lol on the cavalry!! I like your new shower caddy. I've always used the type that go over the shower head but when I replaced that I had a hard time finding one that fit well over it. I ended up ditching the old one & not replacing. Have bottles of shampoo/conditioner etc on the side shelves & grab bar. Not crazy about it but I'm not buying anything for this house as I'm still hoping to sell. I have another open house in a month....My birthday is the Ides of March, when is yours? My daughters enjoy walking around the mall, so maybe we will go have lunch, see a movie & go to Sephora! I wish I could fill my tank for $60. I drive a mid sized SUV & it is ok on the highway w/cruise but not so much in town/city driving. I play a little game w/myself & almost never let it go below 3/4 full. This way I think I'm only spending $30 to fill it.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Hey Cobbie, oldest son is a St. Paddy's day baby too! That's why his name is Ryan instead of "daddy jr". I INSISTED that he must have an Irish name. 

Well, I'm out from work today after being sick since mid-week. I never really completely recovered from the sinus infection I brought back from California in January. Went and waited (and waited and waited) at my doctor's office this morning because I KNEW I couldn't go to work. Turns out I have possible pneumonia. Two shots in the rear and 4 prescriptions later, I'm finally back at home and feeling marginally better. She prescribed an inhaler for me, and haven't had to use one of those in about 15 years! I hope it works, because she says if I don't improve by Wednesday, I'll have to have a chest xray to check for fluid in my lungs. SO tired of coughing. The front and back of my chest hurt!

Anyway, having said that, I've got vegetable soup in the crockpot for dinner, and a Seven-Up Cake cooking for dessert. I picked up some dark brown baguettes at Sam's Club while I was waiting for my prescriptions to be filled. So, dinner is DONE, man. 

I gave in and ordered the Urban Decay Naked2 Palette. The reviews for both palettes seemed to feel the Naked2 was more of a cool color scheme, which suits me better. I hope I'm not longing for the first one when I get this one. Sephora is SLOW on shipping, too. Or maybe I'm just uber spoiled by Amazon Prime!

I think I'll take some meds and lie down now. Y'all take care!

Leslie


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, oh wow, Suburbans are _thirsty_ vehicles! I bet it takes a while to fill it. Not fun on a cold, windy day. I have a Pilot & I can see the needle going down, down, down....I saw on the news the other night that regular gas is over $5/gallon in LA. I'm turning the big five-oh on the 15th. I don't feel it and I don't look it but, [email protected], I didn't want to hit this # yet!! I know it's just a number....but still

*H2M*, oh no I'm so sorry to hear that you're sick. Pneumonia sounds truly awful. I'm sure the shots were uncomfortable but hopefully they will do the job & prevent your infection from getting worse. Those chronic coughs can be very painful & cause severe aches. I hope your yummy soup and cake hit the spot. Eat & then get on the couch for the rest of the night. Rest, sleep & feel better soon. Sending you cyber (((hugs)))


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Thanks, Ruby. I am feeling much better today. I wonder where everyone is?


----------



## corkyb

Well Neo has done a disappearing act on us.  I haven't seen hide nor hair of her in a week or more.  Come out, come out, wherever you are, Neo.  Your not mad because we've labeled you the Queen of Enabling, are you?  Hope you aren't sick with an ear infection or something.  Others have been scarce too though.


----------



## Ruby296

Hippie2MARS said:


> Thanks, Ruby. I am feeling much better today. I wonder where everyone is?


So glad you're feeling better, *H2M*! I was wondering the same thing....glad to see *corky* has put us back on page 1. I bought 2 things today, both *IT Cosmetics* from QVC. Got the HD Illuminizing Powder w/ball brush & Bye Bye Undereye Concealer w/dual ended retractable brush. I've got the concealer already & really like it. My SIL asked me about it so I got it for her as part of her birthday gift. Speaking of birthday gifts, I need ideas for one of my girlfriends. Just got an invitation to her surprise 50th in a few weeks. She is pretty "hip", owns a spa & clothing/accessory boutique. I have no idea what to get her! She's not a big cook or baker, is married but has no children. I welcome all suggestions


----------



## Jane917

corkyb said:


> Well Neo has done a disappearing act on us. I haven't seen hide nor hair of her in a week or more. Come out, come out, wherever you are, Neo. Your not mad because we've labeled you the Queen of Enabling, are you? Hope you aren't sick with an ear infection or something. Others have been scarce too though.


I think Neo may have gotten lost on Pinterest!  She also had a vacation coming up, so she may be sunning on a far tropical island...using an appropriate amount of SPF I hope!


----------



## hudsonam

I still don't know how to find anyone on Pinterest! How do I find you all!? 

I just started using Urban Decay's mineral foundation again, with a brush instead of the weird applicator it comes with, and I'm loving it (so far). I got my Urban Decay eyeshadow primers and their cream eyeliner and I'm loving those as well. Maybe I'm an UD girl. 

Not too much else here. Im trying to ignore the Dr. Denese comments, since the last set didnt quite work for me, and I dont know if I can afford to keep buying it anyway. The Proactiv actually seems to be working, but I cant use it every day, and I only use the cleanser OR the lotion, but never together or my face would be a dry mess. I almost never use the toner. 

Oh, and I decided I really should/want to get my eyes done. I’ve always have what I called “droopy” eyes, but as I age, my lids are getting more and more hooded and I look so much more awake when I hold them up! *sigh* If only I could really do it… Plus, after seeing shows about disastrous plastic surgeries, I swore I’d never let anyone cut around my eyes.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Well, my Urban Decay Naked2 palette arrived today, and I'm disappointed. I should have gone with the original Naked palette as there are far too many browns in this one. Sigh.


----------



## corkyb

Hippie2MARS said:


> Well, my Urban Decay Naked2 palette arrived today, and I'm disappointed. I should have gone with the original Naked palette as there are far too many browns in this one. Sigh.


Hippie,
I don't recommend the first one either. I feel there are way too many browns in that one. And too much shimmer. I would look at something else if you aren't a brown shimmer girl.
Paula


----------



## corkyb

Jane917 said:


> I think Neo may have gotten lost on Pinterest!  She also had a vacation coming up, so she may be sunning on a far tropical island...using an appropriate amount of SPF I hope!


You think Neo went on vacation without telling us? Hmmppfffhhh.


----------



## Jen

Hey all! I only have a few minutes before I have to head off to meetings, but wanted to check in. I had a blast in Florida, except I was dumb my last day at the beach and really fried myself. I finally can live mostly pain free without pumping 3 advil every 4 hours into myself 3 days later! I'm still so mad at myself that I did that! My mom is really anti sunscreen (she calls it poison) so she didn't have any, I really should have stopped to get some. Oh well, live and learn I guess.

*Paula*, it's late answering but as for the oils I alternate them. If I use the Vitamin D I use only that. I alternate it with Cameilla every other morning. My new favorite at night is a mix of jojoba, argan and a few drops of Vitamin E. It was awhile back when you asked so let me know if you have more questions!

Well, I still love the Dr. Denese stuff (I love the Hydroshield serum and face & eye emulsions, someone asked....I did use the dream cream before but like the emulsion better) but now I'm starting to peel so nothing will help that  - perfect timing to come out to CA for meetings, I look ridiculous - bright red and peeling, really needing makeup but that makes it look worse. Plus, the night before I came here I couldn't fall asleep at ALL (seriously, not even 10 minutes of sleep) so I was up for about 40 hours straight. Last night, I took a Lunesta and had 10 hours to sleep. Except I woke up at 3 am and have been up since then   I'm so mad! Does anyone else have serious sleep issues that might have advice? I feel like I've tried everything but at this point I will seriously try anything! 
Plus, thanks so much Hampton for putting me in a room that backs up to the elevator. It's SO loud. Awesome, that really helps things. Well, off to another 10 hours of meetings then dinner........ I'll check in when I finally get home! I cannot wait!


----------



## Jen

Well, the 2 longest days I have had in years are over. All I have to do is wake up at 5 am to fly home! Even if I don't sleep I can handle that. I have never been so excited to go home!!!

*Cobbie*, there is actually nothing I didn't like about the dream cream, I just like the emulsion better. I did notice it's not available alone yet - before I bought the kit I tried to find reviews. The emulsion fixed my dry flakes around my nose in a matter of days (but nothing is helping this awful peeling ) but the dream cream is nice too. The eye emulsion is absolutely amazing, I hope you love it too. Remember me constantly complaining about the dry patches on my eyes? TWO days using it and they were gone. I am going to try eye primer again, I think I can!

I didn't mention my shopping in Florida, but I went a bit nuts there. Spent $200 on two sweaters and a navy pair of leggings at Soma, got Mac's paint pot in Groundwork (thanks *Addie*, I got that one on your recommendation!), got a cool high heel bottle opener and a fashion drawing instruction sketchbook at Francesca's, bought an AMAZING pendant at this cool flea market (I'll have to remember to take pictures, it's like nothing I've ever seen in my life), and a backup pair of my favorite Zealand flip flops at the Walking Company, and I think that's it, but I did some damage!

*Hippie* I'm sad you didn't like the UD palette, at least you can exchange it! I love Sephora! Sorry you havebeen sick, I hope you're feeling better today.

*hudsonam*, if you figure out how to find people on Pinterest let us all know! It's crazy how hard it is.

Yeah *Neo*, where _are_ you?! 

Off to bed, hoefully I can sleep for most of the 7 hours until I have to get up! Considering I have had seriously 9 hours of sleep since MONDAY, I sure hope so!!! It really is amazing how much the 3 hour time difference messes you up! I don't think age matters, it's hard!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm here but not doing much shopping. I did buy this Speck Candyshell case for my iPhone and I LOVE IT!!!!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005Y5VX7U

As for skin, I've gone back to my old faithful, Cellex C products that I've been using for about 10 years and my skin is happier then it has been in a long time. Have any of you ever used any Cellex C products?

http://www.skinstore.com/cellex-c.aspx


----------



## Andra

Jen, we use a white noise machine in the bedroom to mask other sounds at night. I actually started doing that when I was traveling for work since the rooms on state contract were either by the ice machine or the elevator...
The one I carry with me came from the Sharper Image. It was kind of pricey, but it was the best one that I could find at the time. Here is the updated version of mine:










http://www.sharperimage.com/si/view/product/Travel-Sleep-Sound-Machine/100908

ETA: It also looks like they have an app available in the Apple store if you have an iPhone. No joy for Android users though...


----------



## ayuryogini

*corky*,* Ruby*, and *Cobbie*, Thank you for not allowing us to go to Page 2; it really has been quiet, hasn't it? I hope *Neo* is ok, maybe she's just on serious smackdown?

*Corky*, I am SO SORRY you lost your Miss Thing on the cruise; you had a really pretty one, too. Well, hopefully Winnie will be getting in some beautiful bright leather soon, and can make a new one. I'm looking forward to getting one, and really loved the purple one you had gotten. It feels so awful to lose something like that.

*H2M*, I hope you're feeling better. I mentioned a couple weeks ago that I had not been feeling well and I finally went to the doctor a week ago and was diagnosed with pneumonia, so I know what you mean. I was so exhausted, but I finally turned the corner and am now on the mend; one trouble with being sick is that you have more time to do on-line shopping, but unfortunately I was not EARNING any money during that time; however, it didn't keep me from spending it .
Sorry to hear you didn't like your UD palettes; that's disappointing; I still really think you should try any of the Dior palettes. Also, Bobbi Brown has a really beautiful Limited Edition Shadow Options eye palette that has a nice mix of neutrals, with some shimmers and matte powders.

*hudsonam*, I have the same "hooded eye" problem; I always thought that I would have plastic surgery, but now that the reality is here, I am too afraid of complications that I've heard about, so would just rather work on "aging gracefully" as much as I can. At least that's how I feel right now, subject to change....

*Jen*, I hope your sunburn is a lot better. 
How have you been liking your Tieks ballet flats? 
I often have a problem with insomnia as a result of an injury I sustained about 10 years ago. 
Something that has really helped me is the Sleep Travel Set by Essence of Vali. I originally bought it through Isabella Catalog but they don't seem to carry it anymore, or if they do, they're out of it right now. It's an aromatherapy kit that consists of a SLEEP Soothing Mist, a Bedtime Balm and a couple small vials of aromatherapy oil called Sleep, A Bedtime Ritual; it comes in a navy blue pouch and is perfect for travel. I use it at home, too, if I need it. I added a box of Moon Drops (homeopathic lozenges) to the pouch, and I have a handy little kit that really works well. Also, now that you have an iPhone, you can download a free app called 



 that will provide you with your choice of white noise.

Some of you have been asking for pictures of my Tanzanite Ring that I had custom made by the VintageGoldsmith, an Etsy jeweler. So I finally took some pics today. The VintageGoldsmith does a lot of vintage designs and they are wonderful to work with. They are in Ireland, so when my ring was being sent to me, it spent time in Dublin and Paris, which kind of added to the story of my ring. They will make individual payment arrangements with you and don't charge any interest. I can't speak highly enough of them and highly recommend them.
The stone looks a little watery here; it's actually a deeper violet color than the picture shows.

















Here are the professional photos of the original green tourmaline & rose gold ring that caught my eye, so you can get an idea of how pretty the setting is. I chose yellow gold for mine and went with a cushion cut tanzanite.

















And speaking of pics, I can hardly wait to see pics of your new pendant, *Jen*.


----------



## Ruby296

*H2M*, I'm sorry you're not happy w/the Naked palette, especially when you had high hopes for it. Is there any way you can return/exchange it? Hope you find something that works well soon.

*Jen*, yikes sunburns can be so painful  I hope you're feeling better now. I got fried on a S. Caribbean cruise & had sun poisoning too. I had to pay the ship infirmary a visit & they gave me aloe which helped. I froze & shivered for a couple days afterward. I learned my lesson the hard way. Your necklace sounds gorgeous, pics please??!!

*SN*, I had that Speck case on my 3GS. I liked it a lot, except the thin piece at the bottom cracked sooner than I would have liked.

*Ayuryogini*, oh no, I'm so sorry to hear you've been sick with pneumonia. I hope you are feeling better now. Sounds like you've done a good job trying to rest & take care of yourself. It's not easy to slow down when there are so many things that you need to do. Thank you for posting pics of your ring. It is stunning!! I love the cushion cut & the setting is just beautiful!


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> *corky*,* Ruby*, and *Cobbie*, Thank you for not allowing us to go to Page 2; it really has been quiet, hasn't it? I hope *Neo* is ok, maybe she's just on serious smackdown?
> 
> *Corky*, I am SO SORRY you lost your Miss Thing on the cruise; you had a really pretty one, too. Well, hopefully Winnie will be getting in some beautiful bright leather soon, and can make a new one. I'm looking forward to getting one, and really loved the purple one you had gotten. It feels so awful to lose something like that.
> 
> *H2M*, I hope you're feeling better. I mentioned a couple weeks ago that I had not been feeling well and I finally went to the doctor a week ago and was diagnosed with pneumonia, so I know what you mean. I was so exhausted, but I finally turned the corner and am now on the mend; one trouble with being sick is that you have more time to do on-line shopping, but unfortunately I was not EARNING any money during that time; however, it didn't keep me from spending it .
> Sorry to hear you didn't like your UD palettes; that's disappointing; I still really think you should try any of the Dior palettes. Also, Bobbi Brown has a really beautiful Limited Edition Shadow Options eye palette that has a nice mix of neutrals, with some shimmers and matte powders.
> 
> *hudsonam*, I have the same "hooded eye" problem; I always thought that I would have plastic surgery, but now that the reality is here, I am too afraid of complications that I've heard about, so would just rather work on "aging gracefully" as much as I can. At least that's how I feel right now, subject to change....
> 
> *Jen*, I hope your sunburn is a lot better.
> How have you been liking your Tieks ballet flats?
> I often have a problem with insomnia as a result of an injury I sustained about 10 years ago.
> Something that has really helped me is the Sleep Travel Set by Essence of Vali. I originally bought it through Isabella Catalog but they don't seem to carry it anymore, or if they do, they're out of it right now. It's an aromatherapy kit that consists of a SLEEP Soothing Mist, a Bedtime Balm and a couple small vials of aromatherapy oil called Sleep, A Bedtime Ritual; it comes in a navy blue pouch and is perfect for travel. I use it at home, too, if I need it. I added a box of Moon Drops (homeopathic lozenges) to the pouch, and I have a handy little kit that really works well. Also, now that you have an iPhone, you can download a free app called
> 
> 
> 
> that will provide you with your choice of white noise.
> 
> Some of you have been asking for pictures of my Tanzanite Ring that I had custom made by the VintageGoldsmith, an Etsy jeweler. So I finally took some pics today. The VintageGoldsmith does a lot of vintage designs and they are wonderful to work with. They are in Ireland, so when my ring was being sent to me, it spent time in Dublin and Paris, which kind of added to the story of my ring. They will make individual payment arrangements with you and don't charge any interest. I can't speak highly enough of them and highly recommend them.
> The stone looks a little watery here; it's actually a deeper violet color than the picture shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the professional photos of the original green tourmaline & rose gold ring that caught my eye, so you can get an idea of how pretty the setting is. I chose yellow gold for mine and went with a cushion cut tanzanite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of pics, I can hardly wait to see pics of your new pendant, *Jen*.


Ayurgini, I can see your photos of the ring, but not the two of the setting and stone you orginally took it from. Just little blue questionmarks inside a box on those two. That ring is gorgeous. You are inspiring me to take a picture of my tanzanite. I didn't thinkit would show up and it probably will look ultra pale as it is a little on the pale side to begin with.

I also wanted to ask how everyone likes their Momentum stuff? How do you like the Petra wallet? The Passport is quite possibly the best thing I have used in years for a wallet. It's big, holds lots, and takes up little room in my purse. I also use the card holder, though, along with it or when I just want something small. The Petra is a little on the large size. I haven't used my teal bag yet. Just not sure it's me and wondering if I should get a brown one instead. But, again, the Passport is my new VERY FAVORITE piece of leather that I own. As a matter of fact, I think I saw it for an ipad on Winnie's site and will be very tempted to buy that if I buy an ipad 3, which isn't happening because I am on SMACKDOWN!! I made another stop at Chico's today. My God I saved a lot of money. A friend at work had given me her coupons and I had my coupon and I mostly shopped in the sale section. I got a leather jacket, an ecru linen jacket with great gold hardware, a pretty blue and white light kind of dressy (as in work dressy) cardigan with some silver strands in it, two microfiber tanks, two pairs of cargo pants (BOGO50%) and a pair of very thin railroad pinstripe denim jeans. Oh and the Oprah watch and a necklace to go with the blue sweater. The leather jacket was originally $159 and I got it for $28. It's a very light jacket with a very light pink shade to it. I am in heaven. But SMACKDOWN awaits.

Where IS that Neo I hope she is ok and just off to China or somewhere equally exciting. I keep having visions of her lying on her hardwood floor in a coma from infection in her ear. She wouldn't really go to "China" and not tell us would she?

Today I had a facial with a groupon certificate. It was at a hair salon near my work that I didn't even know was there. They use Aveda hair color which I want to go back to. They also sell clothing and I tried a few things on, The facial was Dermlogica products and nothing to rave about except that my face felt irritated afterward. If peope aren't sensitive to my sensitive skin, that can easily happen just from all the manipulation of my skin that goes on. Anyway, I was walking out, looking around at all their products and lo and behold they sell a SLEW of Dr. Dennis Gross products. They sell the AB pads, and the Vitamin D serum and an entire skin line incuding tintued moisturizer. Anyway, after all the stuff I haad done to me on the cruise in their spa, the facialist told me that my skin was dry and that I had congestion in my pores on my nose and a huge dry spot on my forehead. Cobbie, you wil be happy to know that my skin was PEELING afterward around my nose. Great big flakes. I had to wash them off in the restroom. I thought she didn't get all the stuff off, but I'm pretty sure it was FLAKES. Anyway, my skins feels itchy and burning tonight. I guess I will slather some oil on it and the Clinique Moisture Surge Intense as that stuff makes my skin feel good.

And speaking of oils, I received the Tarte Pure Organic Marajuca oil in a qvc package this week. And guess what It DOESN"T smell. I think that other stuff is rancid after using the Tarte. The Tarte marajuca is much nicer in my opinion.

Ok that's all for tonight.
Paula


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies!

I am so sorry I've been MIA lately, and thank you so much for asking after me .

Unfortunately, I have nothing exciting to tell you, or any good reason for not having been around, other than that I have been swallowed by my desk . No tropical beaches, sadly, and none to come either, as I now have to travel for work for the last couple of weeks of the month . Needless to say, I'm not too excited...

And smackdown is boooooring!!!!!!! 

The only thing I got lately (i.e. in the last couple of weeks), is another bottle of the Nuxe oil . This time I went for the large, figuring I would just empty it into the empty small one I have. And that's exactly what I did tonight, except, that while trying to destroy the cap and get to the oil, I just cut myself to the bone, on the thumb, right the crease of course... Sigh... It now doesn't want to stop bleeding and is throbbing, and I'm getting a tad bit worried . It just hasn't been my week ...

Anyway, I would like to apologize in advance if I don't manage to answer everyone, but I doubt I have *Addie's* talent for that! Which makes me think: where is *Addie*??

*Jen*, I'm so sorry about your miserable California trip and Florida sunburn, but I'm glad you had such a great time in Florida, and niiiiice on all your purchases!!! And I want to see your pendant too 
I hope you had a good and safe trip back home, and that you will sleep like a baby in your bed tonight !
I've also been meaning to get back to you on the lash brush forever! I use it like I've said, but I've discovered that I don't have to be too delicate with it: don't hesitate to really go for it, and while holding it in the same way as if you were going from lash root to tip, also go side to side, if you see what I mean. I don't think that you will achieve the same type of result as with a lash comb, but personally I don't really want to either: I do want to see that I'm using mascara . I just hope you don't regret getting the brush in the first place, as it's a pricey one . For me, I have to say that I'm still super happy with my purchase, and use it daily. I actually can't even remember how I've lived without it till now 

*Cobbie*, love that you will try all moisturizers and serums possible . I seriously think you should blog about them and make a comparative study!!!! Can't wait to hear how you like the Dr Denese stuff, and how it compares to the AP. And you never said: how do you like the AP oil?

*Paula*, I'm so sorry about your purse, and I hope you can replace it soon! How is that insurance claim with Carnival coming? I hope they don't give you too much grief with that!
I have to admit that I'm a bit disappointed: I'm still waiting for more details about your cruise and all the stuff you bought, including but not limited to your body brush, and your new tanzanite ring!!!!! And yes, pictures are mandatory !!!!!
I'm do glad you still like your EF, but I really think that if it agrees with you, it's worth it for you to get the right shade that matches you perfectly: it's just too nice a foundation to not have the perfect match with! Or do you think that you may have gotten some color on your cruise?

*Ayuryogini*, I'm so sorry that you have been under the weather, but glad you are finally on the mend . Your ring is simply stunning, thank you so much for sharing those pictures with us! I hope you wear it often!

*Hudsonam*, I'm so glad that the ProActive is doing its job with you, and that your skin is on the mend - I know EXACTLY how frustrating it is to keep on breaking out no matter what you do, and how miserable it makes you feel . So yaaayyyy on ProActive ! How it keeps on doing its thing and doesn't dry you out too much, but sound like you have that part under control with pacing your use of it 
I'm also happy to report that everything has been absolutely fine with my skin for a while now, both on my face (still loving the YSL foundation, it's definitely my HG! LOVE love love it!!!!!) and chest and back. I guess my dermatologist found the right stuff that works for me, and it's just such a relief: for the first time since last June, I'm finally back to normal!

*SN*, cute iPhone case !!!

*Andra*, I'm very tempted and intrigued by your white noise machine for when I travel - the reviews are amazing too! If only I weren't on smackdown 

Oh, and I wanted to report back that I've finally tried the extra strength AB peels, and surprisingly, like *Addie*, I actually prefer them to the regular ones! Especially as I only use them twice a week anyway. So I will probably get them on auto-delivery through Amazon once I'm done with my current box (next month), as that's the best price I could find.

*Ruby*, I hope you and your girls are good and warm and dry tonight! 
I'm so glad you had such a good time in DC, and can't believe you saw the store from DC cupcakes!!!! Too bad the line was so long, would have loved to hear from a friend how they really taste ! And nice shopping!!! I've never been to Cosco, but would love to!
I never asked but always wondered: did you ever end up ordering and giving the Chantecaille gel liners a try?

On another topic: I have 2 brushes I have never used that I would be happy to send off to whomever would like them . I think they would be working very well for those using powder or mineral foundation. One is the Philosophy Supernatural brush that *Ruby* also has. It has a flat top, and is very dense.

http://www.philosophy.com/value-sets-skincaretrial/supernatural-brush-product

The other one is by Alima pure, their #21.

I have never used either, and would be happy if they were to get some love .

I would be also happy to send someone the Dr Dennis Gross body AB peels I got to help my chest and back breakouts, but which didn't work for me . I only used a few and the 2 tubs are still almost full. Just let me know 

ETA: while I was typing all this, *Paula*, you posted! Yeah, take a pic of your nearing already   
And thank you so much for worrying about me, that's so super sweet! I'm sadly not off in China or anywhere else for this matter, just and rainy cold NYC .and my ear is doing very well, thank you !!! It actually never even got red or anything, and I feel like I don't have anything at all, or have had my piercing my whole life (unless I bump my ear into something that is ) 
Sorry your skin is flaking, maybe time for giving it a break and just moisturinzing for a while? Hope it all goes away fast, and I wouldn't it too much faith into what some beautician I don't know and who hasn't been able to respect my skin's sensitivity is saying! If your skin was that dry, she should have used the appropriate products, and you shouldn't have been flaking walking out of there (especially if you weren't walking in!). Just follow your guts, you know your skin best!!!
Oh, and I haven't used my Passport yet - except for already storing my travel documents like passports and such in it, but I already knw that it's one of the best purchases I've made lately!!!!!! That's the only good thing (well, that and the fact that I'll be seeing a colleague I love and haven't seen in a long time - she's more my friend than colleague!) about my upcoming trip . If you are not a 100% about your teal purse, I would return it though - it's just not worth keeping it if you won't use it...


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> On another topic: I have 2 brushes I have never used that I would be happy to send off to whomever would like them . I think they would be working very well for those using powder or mineral foundation. One is the Philosophy Supernatural brush that *Ruby* also has. It has a flat top, and is very dense.
> 
> The other one is by Alima pure, their #21.


Oh my goodness....you have an AP #21 that I did not know about? Just let me know how much and I will be glad to send you a check.


----------



## Neo

Lol *Jane*, p,ease don't worry, it's yours - I'm just happy it will be loved 

Please just PM/mail me your mailing address, and it will be on its way to you early next week!


----------



## corkyb

Yeah, Cobbie, You are finally a complete Mac convert.  What is that apple thingie standing up on the table behind your shredder?  I find that shredders fill so quickly. I amwishing I bought a bigger one.  Mine will only do a couple of pieces of paper at a time and I often have to open thick envelopes.  The one I borrowed a while back was bigger and stronger.  I thought this one would take as many papers at once, but it doesn't.

Neo's back, Neo's back, Neo's back.  OK< tell the truth, you have been too busy pinning to come say hello to us.  We knew her when!  

Ok, I took a few pics of my ring this morning with my iphone, but when I went to wirelessly upload them, I realized the only place I can do that to is Facebook and this ain't facebook.  So I have to sync my phone or something. And then beg for photobucket instructions one more time and promise I will save them in a convenient place this time.  And in order to upload from my camera pictures from my cruise I will have to locate my card reader as this version of MacBook Pro does not have a card reader.  Blah.  So I have never uploaded onto my computer from my camera(s).  Only from my phone.  I wish there was a way I could get them on here without plugging in my phone to itunes.  I Hate plugging in.


----------



## Ruby296

*Corky*, nice shopping haul!! I love getting fabulous deals like you got. I have a small bottle of *Tarte Maracuja Oil* & you're right, it has very little scent. But I don't think the other is rancid. I think the *Tarte* is just more refined, thus extracting more of the natural scent. Good luck getting your pics posted, we all know I'm hopeless when it comes to that. My younger daughter just made me a duct tape ring! I'll snap a pic & email it to Neo who has graciously offerered to post pics for me.

*Neo, Neo, Neo!!!* So great to hear from you!!! I too thought maybe you had flown off quickly to some exotic beach for some much needed R & R. I'm sorry that youve been swamped with work. I hope you are ok after cutting yourself so deeply. Did you have to make a trip to the ER? Cuts can be scary when they're that deep & won't stop bleeding. I had forgotten completely about the Nuxe Oil too, I need to add it to my list. I've been on smack down of sorts too....although yesterday I did end up ordering a back up *Rosy Glow* & another *JB lipbalm* from Sephora so I could get my birthday gift.....I really love that *Fresh lipbalm* & didn't want to let the cute mini size slip by  The friends we were visiting have had *DC Cupcakes*, and they said they were good, but really not *$6 each good*. I highly recommend a Costco trip if you're near one. I think you can get a 1 day guest pass. And no, I never did order the Chantecaille gel liners. I am so bad at lining I figured I'd better practice first w/less $ products. I picked up a Revlon liner pencil that I had seen recommended for tightlining & I've been using it & getting better but no where near like the pics I see on blogs. I don't do it very often either so that's not helping the mission, lol! Someday I hope to graduate to those Chantecaille liners!!

*Cobbie*, love your long & impressive list of products & goodies from the AA thread!! Your shredder looks high tech & industrial. Mine is wimpy & not very effective. When I'm in my new place (wherever that may be) I'll get a new one.


----------



## ayuryogini

*Cobbie*, Yay!!! On all those purchases. I'm especially happy because I recommended a couple of them. Now I can't wait to hear how you like everything. Congratulations on being so thoroughly enabled. I'm especialy proud you bought the fuchsia PTTM wallet. Don't you love how soft it is?
I will see what I can do about my 2nd set of pics.

*Neo*, I'm glad you're fine. I wasn't worried about your ear, but I watch too many Cold Case Files, which turns me into a highly suspicious worry wart, so glad to hear it was just that you were busy.

I thought I would report in on a couple of things. 
I wore my metallic pewter Tieks all day yesterday, and they were sooo comfy. The only thing is that my feet are not very cute, they are a bit wide, and my big toe curves up a little, so they don't look great on my feet which is disappointing, because I wanted to start a collection of them, but will probably just keep this pair (and maybe one other). They are very comfortable, though, and really well-made. I also love their CS and how they fold up and come with their own carrying case, so I would still recommend them.

The Edward Bess Luxury brushes: OMG! I LOVE them. The Eye Brush works for everything, even the crease. I'm so glad I bought it, it was just what I was looking for. When I opened the Face Brush, I was disappointed. I thought, "oh no! Another Kabuki brush", which I did NOT need. Well, it looks like a Kabuki but it is so much more... I used it for the Dior Rosy Glow and the Voyage and Cruel Camellia Meteorites. It's so incredible, it picks up just the right amount of product and deposits on the face. I wiped the brush off in between applications, and there was no product on it, it was like magic. I'm so glad I got it. I still love my Bobbi Brown bronzer brush and my big fluffy LY to blend everything, but this new face brush is a happy surprise. Both Edward Bess brushes are worth every penny. Thanks, Neo, for letting me know about EB.

I have a question about BB cream. I remember someone mentioning the Boscia BB cream a while ago, but I don't remember anything else. Is BB cream something that a lot of you use? What do you like it for?
Thanks.


----------



## Neo

Sneaky sneaky *Cobbie*!!!!! So you just went and got your MBP, and the Lash Touch brush, and the PTTM wallet, and and I can't keep up !!!! Glad to hear you love all your goodies though, yaaayyyyyyy . Interesting that you found that the YSL touch radiance foundation had too light a coverage: I agree that it does (which I love, lol), but I don't remember the EF having much more? But no matter how much I love the YSL (and I really do, so sticking with that one!), I definitely wouldn't switch from the EF for anything if it agreed with my skin !!!! So enjoy the EF for both of us, and please keep on using it, so I can vicariously live through you 

Lol *Corky*, as you follow me, you must know I haven't even Pinned much lately, even though I have to admit that Pinterest is very addictive - it has also become my biggest cooking resource, and I've already cooked and baked my way through quite a few recipes there, some keepers, some definitely not.... Can't wait to see your pics!!!!!!

*Ruby*, that Duct tape ring is adorable!!!! Please tell your daughter that she is very talented, and that Etsy may be day be her best friend ! Here is the pic of the ring - so cool really!!!










Oh wow, $6/cupcake !!!!!!!! That's more than Crumbs, and those are huge, very elaborate, and to die for!!!! And bet DC Cupcakes wouldn't be doing half as well if it weren't for the show...
I totally understand on the eye liner pencils! Still if you ever have the opportunity, go for the Chantecaille, they are really amazing - and now that I've played with both, my favorite is definitely the dark grey one!
I didn't go to the ER for my finger, it I wonder if I still shouldn't . It's not a big cut, but it's very deep and still bleeds today . Not a lot, but still. The problem is that because it's exactly in the crease, it's going to take forever to heal properly. I've decided that if it's still bleeding tomorrow, I'll probably go to the ER to get some stitches 

I'm afraid that I'm going to be very boring this month: first I'll be away for half the time, and now I'm on preemptive smackdown as I'm hoping to buy an amazing (and amazingly and insanely expensive) purse that I'm tracking down around the world (litterally...). And also because I just ordered myself some jewelry for my piercing, sigh... Real diamonds, and quite a bit smaller than what I have in my ear now - I wanted the smaller ones from the beginning, but they didnt have them, and you should go with bigger in the beginning anyway. I went back to the piercing place today to get some saline wipes for my upcoming trip (supposed to clean my piercing twice daily, and i use a saline spray here, but the wipes will be easier to carry around), and apparently my piercing is healing up very nicely (they were actually very surprised by how good it looked!), so I'll be able to get a shorter bar and smaller stones within the next few weeks . Of course, the ones I have now are fake and totally reasonable, but the smaller ones I love ONLY come as the real deal ...

Which makes me think: *Corky*, were you able to replace your diamond stud that you lost on the cruise?

*Ayuryogini*, I'm so glad you love your new EB brushes!!!!!!!!!! I know I couldn't live without my eye brush one anymore, it's just incredible - and does the same thing as the face one in terms of clean up, just wonderful! It's the only eye brush I intend to take with me on my upcoming trip. I've been resisting the face brush, but after your review, I guess it's only a matter of time before I pick that one up too, lol! 
And yay on your tieks being as comfortable as you hoped they would be - and I'm sure they look way better than you think 
As for the BB creme: I used the Boscia one for a while, instead of foundation, on weekends and such, but found that it was a tad too light on me and returned it in the end. *Jen* also used it, but then also noticed That the color was off on her too. The main thing about the BB creams, is that they feel more like creme than foundation, but have a nicer finish than tinted moisturizer (I find, at least). They have a light to medium coverage. Definitely worth a try though!!!


----------



## Jen

Welcome back *Neo*! I'm glad you're not laying on your apartment floor bleeding, I wasn't worried until she said that ! I'm soooooo glad to be back from my trip, I can't even tell you - after my last post praying I got some sleep I didn't. Not even an hour! I felt so awful Friday traveling back I can't even tell you, I've never felt like that. I'm going to look into the white noise iphone apps, thanks for the recommendations everyone! I have some portable speakers so I might try that route. And I'm going to call my doctor, it's not just this trip that I've had problems. I might try medication again. The good news is that I slept last night better than I maybe have in my whole life! I'm still feeling groggy today though and not surprising feel like some kind of sickness is trying to get me.

Anyway, I've actually really fallen in love with the Lash Touch Brush! It's not the same as the comb for sure, but I really like it. Definitely worth the price. I'm so in love with my brush collection - I'm only kind of tempted by these EB brushes !
Bummer on smackdown *Neo*, but cool on the new earring! It'll be so cool knowing it's real! 
I'm sorry about your finger - if it's still bleeding tomorrow for sure go in! Just to be safe!!

I wore the Tieks all day Thursday, they are really comfortable!!! I did have a touch of irritation on my achilles like I always do, but I'm pretty sure it's me. I walked a great deal that day, and it was just slightly irritated and a blister never formed - which it usually does. Overall they are the most comfortable flats I have (that are still cute, anyway) and I plan to get the red and camel, maybe the metallic grey for fun.

Wow *Cobbie*, impressive!! I've bought an insane amount of stuff (and am happy that I see a few in there that I enabled as well ) but you've got most of us beat!!

*Ruby*, your duct tape ring is amazing!!! She is right, your daughter has real talent.

*ayuryogini*, your ring is cool too! I love that setting.

The burn is almost faded into tan and an insane amount of peeling. I just got out of the shower and totally slathered myself with Neutrogena body oil then the Lubriderm, but I still itch a bit. I'm still so mad at myself!

I'll take a picture of my pendant tomorrow! I'm not sure the coolness of it will translate in a picture, but I'll try.


----------



## Cuechick

I am a big fan of Irish designer Orla Kiely and just got this purse yesterday... I was able to pay for most of it with money earned over Christmas from my blog via Amazon... She also makes Kindle covers but for K3's... I am still using a K2 :/


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, I know exactly what you mean about kissing all those frogs...! Thankfully the Internet & review sites like MUA have helped tremendously in making decisions. But I still end up trying things that end up being not so great. I love that MBP stand! I don't think they make it for just the basic MacBook which is what I have.

*Ayuryogini*, those EB brushes look amazing! So glad you're enjoying them. And I love the Tieks! I've always wanted a nice pair of black ballet flats but they're so hard to find w/out bows & other embellishments on them. I might just have to break down & get a pair too. Do they run true to size?

*Neo*, thank you for posting the duct tape ring pic! And for the compliments on it...my little one is very creative & she loves making tiny things. Etsy may very well be something that grabs her later in life  Oh no on your finger. I do think you should have it looked at if it's still bleeding on Sunday. Having it cut right at the bend is a really bad spot. If you don't go to the ER can you splint it yourself? That might help stop the bleeding. I'm 
dying to hear more about this elusive purse.....& I'm looking forward to hearing more about your new earring!!
Next time I'm at Neimans I'll check the Chantecaille liners...grey is one of my favorites too. Haven't heard of Crumbs but they sound delicious! Sprinkles cupcakes are very famous too & I think they're only $3.50. I've dropped about 12 lbs in the last 6 weeks due to more crazy/stress but I think I could manage to eat one of these yummy treats.

Thanks for the ring compliments, *Jen & Cobbie*! I'll show my daughter the pic tomorrow & pass on your kindness to her!

*Cuechick*, that's a great bag! I think I've seen her things at Target; dish towels etc. Very pretty!


----------



## Jane917

Cuechick said:


> I am a big fan of Irish designer Orla Kiely and just got this purse yesterday... I was able to pay for most of it with money earned over Christmas from my blog via Amazon... She also makes Kindle covers but for K3's... I am still using a K2 :/


I love Orla Kiely designs! Good choice! I would love to have one of her wallets.


----------



## Jen

COOL bag *Cuechick*!! I really like that.

Here is a picture of my pendant - as I thought it's tough to translate in a picture, it's a quartz that has purples, blues, and at other angles some yellow and red, it's hard to explain. He called it an infinity quartz and said it has really high energy. I'm not so sure about that, but it's really pretty!!!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> COOL bag *Cuechick*!! I really like that.
> 
> Here is a picture of my pendant - as I thought it's tough to translate in a picture, it's a quartz that has purples, blues, and at other angles some yellow and red, it's hard to explain. He called it an infinity quartz and said it has really high energy. I'm not so sure about that, but it's really pretty!!!


Wow, that is one beautiful pendant!! It looks very fiery & full of energy to me!! Wear it in good health


----------



## hsuthard

Hi ladies!
I know I read on here about some amazing sheets at one point, but with this thread now over 350 pages (!!!) I can't locate it. Can anyone share the link for the nice white spa sheets please? Thanks!


----------



## ayuryogini

*Cuechick*, I love your new Orla Kiely bag, but mostly I love your photography and your lovely blog, Piewacket. Your new California home is gorgeous.

*Neo*, take good care of your finger, keep it clean with soap and water. I don't think they can put stitiches in after 24 hours, but if it's still bleeding you should definitely get it looked at.

*Ruby*, your daughter is really talented; does the duct tape ring look as purple as the pictures? It's really cute.

*Jen*, I love your new pendant. Is that the same thing as drusy quartz? I love how different it is, I can really see why you were drawn to it.

*Cobbie*, I hope you like your new EB brushes as much as I do; I did not realize you were such a "behind the scenes" shopper; and after giving me such a hard time about the PTTM!!! 

Here is my new purchase for the day:
I love the Shabby Chic, French Country feel.


----------



## Jane917

ayuryogini said:


> Here is my new purchase for the day:
> I love the Shabby Chic, French Country feel.


*ayuryognini*, I love that quilt and pillow shams. Where did they come from?

Somewhere I missed the post about *Neo* cutting her finger. Please take care of that wound! j


----------



## ayuryogini

Jane917 said:


> *ayuryogini*, I love that quilt and pillow shams. Where did they come from?


I got them from a place called BedroomDuvetSpot.com. I searched long and hard before I found something I really loved, and it's only $99 for the queen size quilt and 2 shams!

*hsuthard*, I think the sheets you are asking about are the Comphy sheets. I know people were also discussing Spalena sheets, too, but the Comphy ones are the super soft microfiber ones that everyone was raving about. I got mine at RuvalOnline.com. They have a wide range of colors and sizes and good prices. Mine came pretty quickly and packaged beautifully; they carry both the Comphy and the Spalena.

*corky*, you were asking how people like their Momentum items. I haven't used my Linda handbag or my Passport, but I love the quality. I've mostly been using my PTTM for around town and have been too busy (lazy) to transfer things from my large grey Tano. 
I returned the Petra wallets. Even though they were beautiful and well made, they were just too large for me. 
I've had my eye on that Lesa Wallace handbag that Winnie posted about, but I also like the Momentum Laura Satchel, because she says it's "designed for distributed weight". After using my Saddleback Tote for work, I can really see how that makes a difference, and makes heavy loads not seem as heavy as when the handles are taking most of the weight.
How have you been liking the items you bought?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Hi everyone! Thanks for the best wishes on my illness and I am slowly getting better. Now, though, my boyfriend is sick, poor thing. The sore throat is what's killing both of us right now.

Jen, your pendant is just breathtaking! Love the colors. ayuryognini, such a classy, feminine choice. I love it!

I'm warming up to my Urban Decay Naked2 palette. The colors are very smooth going on, very blendable and definitely long wearing. I'm sure I can find the right combo for me. Of course having said that, I splurged and bought the Urban Decay Ammo palette from an eBay seller yesterday. It was only $23 with FREE shipping, and I think it will perfectly complement the Naked2 palette. 


My other recent purchase is a new slow cooker. I have had a Hamilton Beach Stay or Go for several years now. Unfortunately a large crack as developed in the crock itself. After much research, I opted to go with the same brand, Hamilton Beach and style (Stay or Go), but downsized slightly to a 4 qt crock instead of the 6 qt crock I've had. I'm hoping it will keep me from making enough for an army! Since I had $15 in rewards at Best Buy and free shipping to due being a silver premium member, I got it for $10, shipped!


Now for the exciting news....my boyfriend has booked an anniversary trip for us! We are going to the Tennessee Renaissance Festival for FOUR nights in May! I'm so very excited. We opted not to stay in a regular hotel, and are instead renting a HOUSE just north of Nashville. That will give us about an hour drive to the festival itself, but the house...omigosh! It's just lovely. It's 3 bed, 2 bath with a gourmet kitchen. This location gives us incentive to get out and check out other sights too. We got it for less than what a hotel would have cost us right around the Festival area too! And to underscore that our research had lead us to the right choice, we received an email about an hour after I talked to the owner telling us that they wanted to GIVE us one of the nights free as an anniversary present! Isn't that just amazing? Can't wait to find a gorgeous (and hopefully affordable) Ren Faire costume!


----------



## Jen

hsuthard said:


> Hi ladies!
> I know I read on here about some amazing sheets at one point, but with this thread now over 350 pages (!!!) I can't locate it. Can anyone share the link for the nice white spa sheets please? Thanks!


I'm sure you're talking about the Comphy Sheets - but do NOT, I repeat do NOT buy from Ruval Linens!!!!!! I had a horrible experience there, so did Hippie. And don't believe the Spalena are like the Comphy, because I can tell you from personal experience that they are nothing alike. I bought my Comphy sheets from Innkeepers Secrets and got great service. They are for sure the best sheets I've ever owned!!

Thanks for the compliments on my pendant! *ayuryogini*, I honestly don't know if it's the same, I don't know much about quartz! I'm so drawn to big funky unusual jewelry, I just had to have it as soon as I saw it! When she put it up to her blue shirt and the blue popped, then against a purple scarf and the purple popped I just knew it was mine !

*Hippie*, your trip sounds really fun! What a sweet boyfriend you have!!


----------



## ayuryogini

Oh no, some of you had bad experiences with Ruval and the Comphy sheets? Somehow I missed that. I had a good experience and went with them because I wanted the Pink ones and they were in stock....

*H2M*, I was so impressed with you getting your new crock pot for $10, I missed the part about the Renaissance Faire. That is so exciting...something really fun to look forward to.


----------



## Jen

My bad experience was a 5 month wait, with e-mails telling me '2 weeks' then 2 weeks later '3 weeks' - then 3 weeks later 5 months in (after going through this dance 5 or 6 times) telling me NEVER - then telling me that they'd sub Spalena which is "exactly the same but cheaper".  NOT exactly the same (or really anywhere near it) as I discovered when I got them at Innkeepers Secrets.  I'm just extremely unhappy top to bottom with my experience at Ruval!!  If they have them in stock you might be safe, but I just can't promote people give them their business.  Yes, I hold grudges


----------



## Jen

They have a list on their website of what is currently on backorder -

http://www.innkeeperssecrets.com/items-on-back-order/

That will help make your decision too!


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, have you ever thought about something like Xanax or Klonopin to help with sleep issues? They are anti-anxiety meds but they really help relax you and help you sleep. I hope your sunburn is on the mend! That is the worst! I was burned so badly last year or the year before that I tried vinegar, aloe, and whatever else I could find, and lots of advil!

*ayuryogini*, that's the same fear I have with getting any sort of surgery around my eyes. Plus my friends and family are laughing at me and tell me I'm fine and to stop being ridiculous (in a loving way).  And I love your new bedding!

*H2M*, your crock pot looks nice! I have a huge one and I've always thought I should really downsize, but I can't really justify it with the one I have working perfectly fine. And that's so exciting about the trip! Have fun!!

*Cuechick*, love that bag!

*Neo*, good to "see" you! The Proactiv has been great, but my back is still broken out. I need to get to the derm. I have a good friend's wedding in a month and I have to wear a shrug over whatever dress I buy because I'm a mess. And I was so looking forward to rocking a strapless cocktail dress. I'm glad your skin has been better these days! That's great news. 

I haven't really gotten anything too exciting lately. I ordered a couple dresses on clearance from White House Black Market for my friend's wedding, but I haven't tried them on yet because I'm working on losing the 5-ish lbs I gained by not running the last few months. All of a sudden I seem to be packing it on.  I have been good about getting out there and running, but I always seem to get bigger before I get smaller. I don't know if it's swelling, muscle gain before the fat loss, or what.

Here are the dresses:









And this one, which all the reviews say is much nicer on and in person than in this picture with the dark tights. I haven't tried it on yet, but it's a very heavy satin material and I'm not sure I'm into it, but I think the above dress is going to be too small...









I'm still loving my rice cooker, but I have to fiddle with it a bit. It's been overcooking the bottom a little lately and I'm not sure why. I guess I need more water. I made Spanish rice in it last night and that came out really good, but it did burn on the bottom. That was my fault though. I wasn't sure about the measurement of the rice and I think I added too much.

That's about it! I've been buying up baby stuff for my best friend. Some super cute stuff from etsy. Love it! 

ETA: Ok, I took the plunge and tried on the dresses. The floral one is nice, but I don't love it. The black one is great, but I couldn't quite zip it all the way up. It fit fine everywhere but around my ribs, and I don't think that will change much even if I lose the weight. So I quickly ordered the same dress in the next size, plus two more.  I also got a great shrug from there that I love. It's super soft and very flattering.


----------



## ayuryogini

*Jen*, After reading about your experience, I can see why you're unhappy with Ruval, I would have been, too. I guess I was just fortunate they had the Pink Comphy sheets in stock. 
Did you see any of the recommendations I had for the aromatherapy / homeopathic stuff for sleep? It might be too lightweight, but it has been really helpful for me. Even though I have pretty bad insomnia, things that cause drowsiness usually work well for me, so if the aromatherapy stuff doesn't work, sometimes I just take Benadryl, which is an antihistamine that causes drowsiness. I usually travel with the Children's chewables, so if I'm on a flight and need to sleep, i won't be completely conked out, and will still be able to awaken and function if necessary. The Benadryl also doesn't give me a hangover in the morning. It might be worth trying.

*hudsonam*, I really like your new dresses. I hope they both work out for you.

These are my new purchases from JenniBick.com: 
The Mywalit Double Zip Mega Purse, Double Flap Wallet and the Zip Purse ID Holder, all in Sangria. I haven't used any of them yet, because I've been using the Marc Jacobs PTTM Fuchsia wallet and coin purse that I'm supposed to stop talking about. 
I don't know why I'm going so crazy over all these wallets, but I really fell in love with this Mywalit line: soft Italian leather, vibrant colors, beautifully made. Plus it's an act of altruism, because I'm helping to support a small bookbinding business. 
























Oh, yeah, and an Oberon cardholder in Purple Paisley because they are going to change their purple to something lighter and I wanted something in the darker purple.

Except now HELP, because now I want this Amethyst Linea Pelle Dylan Triple Zip handbag, more soft Italian leather. Doesn't it go beautifully with the new wallets?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm sorry I haven't been able to be here much and am so far behind I don't think I could go back and read and catch up.  We have been constantly checking on my mother-in-law since Sunday and believe she is nearing the end of her life.  Tonight when we were there she is breathing for 30 seconds followed by 30 seconds of not breathing at all.  I've never observed anyone nearing death but I don't see how she could live much longer like this.

Carry on with all of your shopping in my absence and someone take notes for me.


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies!

Just wanted to pop in to say thank you for all your kind well wishes and report that my thumb is still connected to my hand . I didn't go to the ER in the end. I've been washing it with Dial (like *Ayuryogini* advised), and keeping a Band Aid on it to protect the wound, but also because it acts as splinters would and keeps me from bending my thumb (like *Ruby* advised), and that seems to help. So it's mending, albeit super slowly... Oh well !

*Jen*, that pendant is gorgeous, I totally see why you couldn't leave it there!!!!! Love all the different colors and can totally imagine how it must pick up different hues depending on light and what colors you are wearing! What a great purchase 

*Hudsonam*, I LOVE the new dress choices: liked the previous ones too, but these have a little something more I find! I'm sorry though that the ProActive is not working out on your back, and would definitely urge you to go see your derm - it's amazing how fast I cleared up with the right treatment, and part of me is kind of mad at myself for waiting so long and trying so much stuff for nothing instead of just making an appointment (not even thinking of all the $ I spent on things I tried that didn't work )... And just think how amazing your new dresses will look without a shrug 

*Ayuryogini*, way to go girl, lol!!!!!! VERY nice choices, and I definitely think you need that Linea Pelle purse to go with your new Wallets 

And *Cobbie*, are you trying to tell us that you just ordered that wallet too??    

*SN*, oh no !!! I'm so sorry, sending lots of good thoughts your way, and strength - for both you and your DH.


----------



## ayuryogini

Cobbie said:


>


Does this mean what I think it means?


----------



## Ruby296

*Hudsonam*, I really like the black & white dress! They're all nice but that one's my favorite  Good luck choosing!!

*Ayuryogini*, I like your Shabby Chic bedding! My daughter's bedroom is outfitted in a very similar pattern. White lace cut out window treatments & white w/light pink sheets, comforter etc. I like it b/c it's not too juvenile & will grow with her for as long as she likes it. OMG! Those colorful wallets are so eye catching!! I wish I hadn't seen them & clicked on those links....the double flap wallet could be calling my name 

*SN*, so sorry to hear about your MIL. I'm keeping you all in my thoughts & prayers.

*Neo*, glad to hear your thumb is healing, slowly but surely. Hope your injury isn't interfering too much with your work & baking.


----------



## hudsonam

SN, I'm so sorry about your MIL. I hope she is not in any pain. I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------



## Jane917

Is *Neo* in line for the iPad3 yet?


----------



## mom2karen

I know there is a lot of chat about make-up on here and thought many of you would like this vanity idea.... http://www.shelterness.com/diy-makeup-vanity-from-ikea-parts/


----------



## Neo

LOL, sorry to disappoint you ladies, but I'm actually not in line for the iPad 3 . I'm very happy with my 2, my beautiful Vaja case that I don't feel I've gotten enough out of, and mine has wifi only anyway, so the 4G thing isn't enough of an incentive. Actually, and apart from my Kindle, I always skip a generation of everything for my electronics. I am however very excited about the new iphone 5, whenever it comes, and however it looks 

*mom2karen*, wow, that thing looks awesome!!!!!! Would love to have something like that, if only I had the space... Thank you so much for thinking of us and sharing!


----------



## skyblue

Oh boy! I am WAY behind!!!!! 

*Cobbie*, very impressive!  I bet they couldn't help but notice you beautiful AP complexion, too!


----------



## hudsonam

*Cobbie*, what's a 1+1? That's so cool! 

*Neo*, do you ever wish you had the 3G? I am seriously considering ordering a refurbed iPad2 with wi-fi only. It's in the cart... Will my Fire get NO use after I get an iPad? I don't use my Fire much now as it is.


----------



## Neo

*Hudsonam*, no, I've never regretted not getting 3G - but that's because I also have an iPhone that does the job on the go.

I'm not sure how the iPad compares to the Fire, as I don't have a Fire and never wanted one, being perfectly happy with my iPad. But I know that I do almost everything I used to do on my laptop on my iPad now. I only use my iMac when I need to work, need flash (very rare), or to back up my iToys or download music (not that I can't do it on my other devices, but that's where my iTunes library is, and I find it simpler to have it there directly).

But to be honest, I kind of knew it would go that way when I got it, and it was a well thought through purchase (I actually didn't get the first gen as I knew I absolutely wanted a webcam for Skype on it). No matter what, I'm pretty sure you will love your iPad though 

ETA: edited to fix typos, yikes!


----------



## Jen

I hate when I don't get e-mail updates for this thread!

I'm so sorry about your mother in law *SN*, that's so sad. Our thoughts are with you!!

*hudsonam*, super cute dresses!!! You know, I've taken a slew of medications for sleeping (Ambien, Lunesta, and about 3 others) but never considered Xanax or something - that might be a good thing to talk to my doctor about. I don't like taking the sleeping pills because of the morning hangover they give me, but those wouldn't. Good idea!!

*ayuryogini*, I did see your post on trying some of the aromatherapy stuff and I'm for sure going to try it! At this point I'll try anything, especially something natural!! Thanks for the tips!!!
COOL wallet!!!

*mom2karen*, I really love that vanity, thanks for sharing! I am sitting here thinking of how I could fit that into my bathroom! I have a drawer (well 3/4 of a drawer.....) that I put all mine in, but I just love how streamlined that is and how easy it is to see everything!!

I've never had 3G envy either - especially now that I have the iPhone. I just don't need it. I have the iPad 1 and still don't have much upgrade envy! It does what I want it to do (don't even care about the camera, I don't Skype much as my parents live here!) so I just have no need to upgrade. I've never had a desire for the Fire either! Surprise, right *Neo*  ?


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, you could try some herbal tea too. Good luck! 

So.......... I ordered an iPad 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am virtually an Apple virgin, aside from the first generation Mac colored 3G desktop which was a total lemon. I'm so excited! Now I need case ideas! Anyone?


----------



## Neo

Lol *Jen*, I'm positively blown away 

*Hudsonam*, yaaayyyyyyy!!!!!! You are going to love your new toy,which is really just a toy, but one which will make you wonder how you've done without until now 

My iPad lives on its WedgePad at home, and else it's in its Vaja case. I got those 2 from the start, and never looked back or wanted anything else . Have fun accessorizing !!!


----------



## hudsonam

I think of my Fire as the gateway drug to the iPad.


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, did you get the recipe I sent you?


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> *Neo*, did you get the recipe I sent you?


Yes, thank you soooo much!!!!! And sorry for not getting back to you earlier to let you know <totally embarrassed>


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> Yes, thank you soooo much!!!!! And sorry for not getting back to you earlier to let you know <totally embarrassed>


Hey, friend, it's not an issue!  I was multitasking at the time. I remembered typing it and checking it, but I don't remember hitting the send button! The timer for my banana bread went off, and I was cooking quinoa and reading _Catching Fire_.....


----------



## cmg.sweet

Loved the hunger games books!  I just read them last week so that I would have read them before I go see the movie.

I've just been buying crafty stuff lately, getting back into cross stitch and trying out embroidery...things I can do while watching tv so that I don't snack the whole time.


----------



## skyblue

cmg.sweet said:


> Loved the hunger games books! I just read them last week so that I would have read them before I go see the movie.
> 
> I've just been buying crafty stuff lately, getting back into cross stitch and trying out embroidery...things I can do while watching tv so that I don't snack the whole time.


I am enjoying Amazon Prime's free lending program. I just wish I could borrow _Mockingjay_ today!

Enjoy your crafts! Post photos! I'd love to see your projects.

I ordered a silk pillowcase from Soft Surroundings but it hasn't arrived yet. I also ordered some vanilla.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

skyblue said:


> I am enjoying Amazon Prime's free lending program. I just wish I could borrow _Mockingjay_ today!


I'll lend it to you if you want. Send me a PM with your email address


----------



## hudsonam

If you’ve ordered from the Apple store, does it come in a discreet box, or something really obvious? I should have had my new toy shipped to my office, but it’s being shipped to my house and I need to decide whether or not to pre-sign. I checked into changing the delivery address but it’s too late. I’ve never had a problem before, but I guess I’d be out the money if I pre-signed and it disappeared.


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> If youve ordered from the Apple store, does it come in a discreet box, or something really obvious? I should have had my new toy shipped to my office, but its being shipped to my house and I need to decide whether or not to pre-sign. I checked into changing the delivery address but its too late. Ive never had a problem before, but I guess Id be out the money if I pre-signed and it disappeared.


I bought my iPad in Best Buy, but I'll never forget when I got my iPod. I lived in apartment building - so 6 other doors just in my hallway - and it was left on my doorstep with a HUGE apple and IPOD on it. I was so mad! I'd make sure you're there if at all possible!! I thought the same, all of the kindles I've ever ordered say KINDLE all over the box. So stupid and just asking to be stolen. Congrats on your purchase though, you're going to LOVE it!!!

I still haven't read Hunger Games. Or the Dragon Tattoo series. Or Twilight (no desire to on that one though). Or Harry Potter for that matter. I tend to stay away from popular mainstream books for some reason, but eventually I want to read them! I keep hearing how good they all are!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

hudsonam said:


> If you've ordered from the Apple store, does it come in a discreet box, or something really obvious? I should have had my new toy shipped to my office, but it's being shipped to my house and I need to decide whether or not to pre-sign. I checked into changing the delivery address but it's too late. I've never had a problem before, but I guess I'd be out the money if I pre-signed and it disappeared.


When I got my iPad1, it was shipped in a plain brown box with no evidence that it was from Apple on the outside, but I would still recommend that you not pre-sign for it. One Christmas I ordered my husband an iPod and it showed as being delivered even though I had been home all day and it had not been delivered to my home. I called UPS or FedX(I think it was FedX, but I don't remember for sure)to tell them that it showed as being signed for and left on my porch, but that I had not signed for it and it was not on my porch. Later that day the delivery man came by with it and told me that he had accidentally delivered it to another house with some other packages.


----------



## Jane917

Has anyone had any experience with this store: http://shop.lebunnybleu.com/

They have the cutest shoes, and they claim to run narrow, which is what I need. They have a store in NYC. j


----------



## Jen

I just got this e-mail from Philosophy I thought I'd share - TODAY only this kit is 50% off at $49.95. I don't need any of it, but that's a great deal if you want to try any of these products! I love the Purity, Microdelivery and Hands of Hope as well.


----------



## corkyb

Yoohoooo!!!  It's Saturday morning and AA was on page two and dropping.  Time to shop, shop.  What are you all buying this weekend?


----------



## Jane917

I ordered a few Brighton charms for my bracelet, and received a Chico's order. Love the skinny jeans!


----------



## skyblue

I just purchased jeans for my daughter, and Origins Precipitation Extra Body Cream. Not overly exciting, but I love the Origins cream!


----------



## corkyb

I went to Chicos because they overcharged me again.  Somehow I still lost a great deal of money in this deal.
(Scratches head confusedly)


----------



## skyblue

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I'll lend it to you if you want. Send me a PM with your email address


Hi *gadgetgirl*! Thank you for your incredibly kind offer! I couldn't wait to read it, so I purchased it before I saw your generous offer to loan it to me. Many thanks!


----------



## hudsonam

I got my dresses from White House Black Market, but I haven't opened the box yet. 

I'm also still trying to figure out which iPad case to order...


----------



## gadgetgirl003

skyblue said:


> Hi *gadgetgirl*! Thank you for your incredibly kind offer! I couldn't wait to read it, so I purchased it before I saw your generous offer to loan it to me. Many thanks!


You are welcome. I am sorry that you had to spend the money though. I Immediately bought each book in the series right after I finished the previous one so I understand totally your having already bought it.  Amazon Prime had not yet started the free lending when I bought them. I have yet to borrow a book from Amazon Prime because I have several library books and many purchased books waiting for me to read .. I originally got The Hunger Games as an audiobook that was offered as a free download and it got me hooked. Then my daughter decided she wanted to read the series so I bought The Hunger Games Kindle book for her, so I have all three in the series.
I seldom post in this thread because I don't wear much make up and spend most of my money on electronics rather than accessories, but I read this thread every day and feel like I know all of you.


----------



## skyblue

Yes,* gadgetgirl*, we talk about all sorts of gadgets here! I believe the latest gadget was Cobbie's shredder. We love it all!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Yes, we talked about my shredder and, in case you missed it, we also once talked about monkeys.
> 
> I just noticed that the last two smileys are blinking. Is that new? Just my iPad? Or my eyes?
> 
> I'm going to Nordstrom to pick up a coat that was there for alterations. I'm going in with blinders on because I....do....not....need....a thing. Wish me luck.


Blinking smileys?  LOL

No way are you getting out of Nordstrom with just the coat! Not possible!!   Please let us know what you find we need!


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies! Just passing by to say Hi !

*Cobbie*, good luck! I'm with *Skyblue*: let us know how your Nordies trip went 

*Hudsonam*, open that box already and tell us how the dresses are!!!!

*Gadgetgirl*, as the others said, we like to talk about everything that can make our lives nicer, in all departments 

*Corky*, enjoy your new Chicos finds  - still looking forward to those pics !

*Jane*, congrats on your new jeans ! What charms did you get?


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Nope, nothing, I walked in, got my coat, and walked out without a backward glance. It helped that my coat was on the second floor and that's the floor I entered. The cosmetic department (and shoes) is on the first floor.
> 
> It must be my iPad but the right two smileys are blinking on and off.


Congrats! (I think? )

The right two smileys do not blink on my iPad.


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, I'm so proud of you !!!!

No blinking smileys on my iPad either - almost wish they were though, lol


----------



## ayuryogini

hudsonam said:


> I got my dresses from White House Black Market, but I haven't opened the box yet.
> 
> I'm also still trying to figure out which iPad case to order...


Yesterday, I opened a package of yoga clothes from Lucy....that arrived 4 months ago! 2 tops and some pants I had forgotten I ordered.

IPad case: Vaja!!!

Purchases: I found some pretty vintage tablecloths on Etsy. I've got a nice little collection now of some really pretty ones.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok folks.  Think i am getting iphone in june.  If i use pandora on an iphone and am in a wifi area does it use the wifi or will i end up using all my data within the first week from listening to pandora


----------



## Someone Nameless

Also just passing by to say hi.  We had a really long week.  Hubby's mother passed away on Thursday and we had her service yesterday.  Today we were just trying to catch up on rest.

I have not had time to even think about shopping which is probably just as well.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Oh my goodness, SN! How terrible. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Addie

*SN*, I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband.


----------



## Addie

Sorry I've been away so long, ladies! I know I have a ton to read! I've been busy job searching, and it seems I may be moving to Albany, NY! I've only told a handful of people so far just because I don't want to tell everyone until I'm actually there and working. So shhh! 
For those who live or have lived in NY, what are your thoughts on the area? How expensive is it to live (groceries, taxes, gas, etc.)? Which areas should I avoid? For someone who has lived in Texas most of her life, what advice would you give me regarding snow? Any advice for apartment searching? Anything else I should know? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
I'm apartment searching right now, which is a bit difficult since I'm having to do it all over the internet and telephone. If all goes well, I should be starting early April. Fingers crossed!


----------



## hudsonam

*SN*, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ruby296

*SN*, I am very sorry to hear of your MIL's passing. I will keep you & your husband in my prayers.

*Addie*, wow, welcome to NY! I would definitely get in touch w/*Paula/corkyb*, as she lives in the Albany area. I'm sure she can give you lots of good advice. One area to avoid is Arbor Hill. Having lived in NY State most of my life I can tell you that NY gas prices are pretty high. It's $4/gallon here today, subject to daily rapid increases. Taxes are generally high in NY as well. I'm pretty sure sales tax is 8% there. Not sure how groceries stack up there. A gallon of organic 2% milk here is $6.50; regular is $2.30. A dozen Organic eggs are $3.89, regular $1.69. A loaf of bread is $3. We had a very mild winter this yr w/virtually no snow. But that was just a total fluke & I don't know how likely it is to happen again. I would recommend you invest in cold weather layers/outerwear, as well as a warm pair of boots, scarves/gloves etc. As far as driving goes I guess that depends on where you live & work. I have had either all wheel drive or 4 wheel drive vehicles since my second winter in Binghamton. I live on a steep hill though & it was almost impossible to get up the hill at times. Hope that little bit helps!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Also just passing by to say hi. We had a really long week. Hubby's mother passed away on Thursday and we had her service yesterday. Today we were just trying to catch up on rest.
> 
> I have not had time to even think about shopping which is probably just as well.


I am so sorry to hear this, SN! My heart goes out to you, Mr SN and family at this difficult time!


----------



## hudsonam

My iPad 2 is on the truck for delivery today!!!!..... And I am not there to get it!!   Hopefully I can pick it up tomorrow. I wish I knew exactly when they'd be there so I could go home and wait for it.


----------



## Jen

I'm so sorry to hear about your hubby's mom *SN*, but at least she isn't suffering anymore. That doesn't make it any easier, but try to remember that. My thoughts are with you & your family.

Congrats on the new job *Addie*! I do think you're in for a bit of weather shock though! For sure make sure you have a winter coat, boots, scarf and gloves before next season hits. And if you have a driveway a shovel ! It's been an unbelievable winter with pretty much no snow here, but I have a feeling we're either paying for it with a really hot (and likely bug filled ) summer, or we'll get payback next winter! Congrats on your pending move though, that's so exciting!!! We won't tell anyone 

YAY *hudsonam*!!!! I'm so excited for you to get your iPad!!

I pulled a *Cobbie* last week ( ) and ordered the Edward Bess luxury eye brush  ! I really love my Mac 217 and kind of wanted another one - they get kind of gross with the paint pots and the daily spray brush cleaner doesn't work all that well, so I almost ordered another one. Then I remembered how everyone loves the EB brush, so I thought I'd try it. It'll be here tomorrow.

I also found something recently that I really love. I was in Sephora last week, and the MUA I was chatting with asked what kind of lash curler I use, and I told her I didn't use one. I have curly hair and have never felt the need to curl my eyelashes (plus I'm rather terrified of the clamp style ones ....) and she talked me into getting this Dior heated lash curler. It's really easy to use and really makes my eyes pop after using it! Plus somehow my mascara goes on easier and with less clumps. Big fan! Though remember I've never used an eyelash curler at all, so it might just be my first experience with that! I do love how easy it is to use though, no pinching!



I also bought a pair of Toms from Nordstrom this weekend, I've wanted some for a long time and decided just to get them and try it out because of Nordstrom's free shipping and returns.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Nope, nothing, I walked in, got my coat, and walked out without a backward glance. It helped that my coat was on the second floor and that's the floor I entered. The cosmetic department (and shoes) is on the first floor.
> 
> It must be my iPad but the right two smileys are blinking on and off.


There are not two right smileys Cobbie. wwoooowoooo.


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> Yesterday, I opened a package of yoga clothes from Lucy....that arrived 4 months ago! 2 tops and some pants I had forgotten I ordered.
> 
> IPad case: Vaja!!!
> 
> Purchases: I found some pretty vintage tablecloths on Etsy. I've got a nice little collection now of some really pretty ones.


Who is Lucy?


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> Also just passing by to say hi. We had a really long week. Hubby's mother passed away on Thursday and we had her service yesterday. Today we were just trying to catch up on rest.
> 
> I have not had time to even think about shopping which is probably just as well.
> 
> Sandra, it probably is just as well. When my uncle died, I went out after the funeral and ended up with a new Gucci purse. When my stepfather died, well, you get the picture. Not the best time to shop.


----------



## corkyb

Addie said:


> Sorry I've been away so long, ladies! I know I have a ton to read! I've been busy job searching, and it seems I may be moving to Albany, NY! I've only told a handful of people so far just because I don't want to tell everyone until I'm actually there and working. So shhh!
> For those who live or have lived in NY, what are your thoughts on the area? How expensive is it to live (groceries, taxes, gas, etc.)? Which areas should I avoid? For someone who has lived in Texas most of her life, what advice would you give me regarding snow? Any advice for apartment searching? Anything else I should know? Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> I'm apartment searching right now, which is a bit difficult since I'm having to do it all over the internet and telephone. If all goes well, I should be starting early April. Fingers crossed!


ADDIE!!!! WE WILL BE NEIGHBORS!!! OMG. I can't believe I almost missed this post. Where will you be working? Is there a particular type of area you want to live in? City, suburban, country, bus route?? Where in Texas are you? I don't think the cost of living is particuarly expensive here compared to big cities (except for maybe those in the South). However, I think you will likely experience it as expensive. My brother and SIL moved to Dallas in 1993 and thought they hit pay dirt. Everything was/is cheaper down there and also you do not have State Income Tax in Texas and you sure do here in NY. If you have lived in the south all your life, this is going to be a shock for you. My niece was 11 when they left here and she is a true Texan. She came to live with me in 2005 for six months and she thought it was small and dirty looking and poor here. It's because everything is so much older than what is in much of the South, especially Dallas. And the weather willl be a shock for you. DO NOT rent or buy anything without air conditioning. Even my brother and SIL can't stand the lack of air when they come here. They are not used to the humidity and lack of ac. There are lots of older homes, including mine, that do not have central air. It gets humid for a bit here in the summer. Eyyy. YOu may be in for a bit of a shock, but at least you are moving here during Spring which is a lovely season when we get one which we have basically had all winter for the first time since the Ice age. I will take you around, show you around, we can shop for your winter things up here. I will do anything I can to help you find a place to live, even go look at it for you if you like. You want to call me? It might be easier to talk on the phone. Or send me your email and we can just take it offline. Let me know what you need and what your interests are. As my brother said, it's 15 minutes to everywhere in the Capital District. My SIL just cried at all the driving she was doing when they moved to Dallas. This area is gorgeous though. YOu won't see such beautiful country in a lot of places. The Capital District (Albany/Schenectady/Troy and sometimes Saratoga) are in what is known as the Hudson Valley and we really are nestled in a valley surrounded by three different sets of mountains. We do often get some protection from the snow due to that (although not Saratoga, that is a different animal, but a place I would live if I didn't have to drive to Albany to work). This area has been called the next Austin. It has a lot of similarities to the demographics of Austin before it expanded so much. We are getting heavily into Nano Technology here and it some have a cutesy name for it implying we will be the next Silicon Valley. The area is growing a lot and things will probably be worth a lot more in five to ten years and Albany and its surrounds will be much bigger population wise. I don't think I would live in the city of Albany myself. I did for many years, but it doesn't feel as safe to me anymore. But if you are used to city dwelling and like it, you would probably be fine. Let me know what I can do..... (excitedly jumping around). Whatever is bringing you from Texas to Albany though?


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, thank you! I know!  
I'm going to miss Texas.

*Ruby*, thanks!
Thanks for letting me know about Arbor Hill.
Yikes! Gas is definitely pricey there. And groceries do seem to be higher there than here. That's good information to know. I have coats and scarves and a few pairs of gloves. The gloves aren't particularly warm, though. I definitely don't have any warm boots, so I'll have to search for those when I get there. Do you think I'll need a pair of rain boots?
I think I'm going to end up being about 11 miles away from work. Apartments in that distance seem to be the best for me as they allow dogs and seem to be pretty safe. It's still pretty hard to tell just because I can't physically be there.
I have front-wheel drive. I am getting new tires for icy-type weather so hopefully that helps.
What type of car preparation do you do for the winter? Do I need de-icing things? I have a small, plastic ice scraper. Do I need a car cover if I don't have garage or covered parking for the ice?
Thank you! Your response was very helpful. It gives me a better idea of what to expect. 

*Hudsonam*, yay for your iPad 2!

*Jen*, thanks!
I know. That winter is going to be the death of me.  I'm looking for an apartment, so hopefully they'll plow!
I'm looking forward to your EB brush review! It really sounds fantastic, and I'll probably get it eventually.
With this possible move, though, I'm putting myself on smack down!
That's a really cool lash curler! 
I use the regular Shiseido one and like it. Most traditional eyelash curlers seem to be about the same in terms of quality. The key is finding one that matches your eye shape. Since mine is a bit more flat, the Shiseido shape works well for me.

*Paula*, YAY!!!!
I'm so happy I'll know someone in Albany!
Work is moving me up from Texas to New York. I'll be at the FOX affiliate there. It's almost official but not quite, so I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic. 
I want to live in a safe area, and it has to allow dogs. And I definitely don't want street parking. Parallel parking and me are bitter enemies. The main thing is I want to be close to work. The most I'd want to drive is probably 12 miles one way. Driving in the snow is quite a terrifying prospect for me. Do you have any advice for driving in that weather?
I'm currently in San Antonio.
Oh, yeah. I already think it's expensive.  My apartment in Oklahoma City was under $700 and wonderful with vaulted ceilings, a fireplace, nice appliances, and extremely roomy. The cheapest apartment I've been able to find (that seems safe) in Albany has been more than $800.
Yeah, Texas doesn't have state income tax, and Oklahoma's were relatively low. New York's taxes seem pretty high. Someone told me New Yorkers lose about 30% of their income to taxes and other things. That's crazy to me.
Aww! I definitely don't think it's small, dirty, and poor looking. I visited for a few days for my interview and really enjoyed it. I LOVED the Capitol.
I could never live without air conditioning, so there's no fear of that happening!
That would be so much fun! I would love to go on shopping trips with you and just hang out!
You are sooo sweet to offer to look at places for me! Thank you so much! I hope I won't have to make you do that, though. I'm looking at a lot of online reviews, and I may see if I can get the apartment people to send me more pictures of the places I really like.
I'll message you with my email and phone number and some more questions so I'm not taking over the thread.


----------



## Ruby296

Addie said:


> *Ruby*, thanks!
> Thanks for letting me know about Arbor Hill.
> Yikes! Gas is definitely pricey there. And groceries do seem to be higher there than here. That's good information to know. I have coats and scarves and a few pairs of gloves. The gloves aren't particularly warm, though. I definitely don't have any warm boots, so I'll have to search for those when I get there. Do you think I'll need a pair of rain boots?
> I think I'm going to end up being about 11 miles away from work. Apartments in that distance seem to be the best for me as they allow dogs and seem to be pretty safe. It's still pretty hard to tell just because I can't physically be there.
> I have front-wheel drive. I am getting new tires for icy-type weather so hopefully that helps.
> What type of car preparation do you do for the winter? Do I need de-icing things? I have a small, plastic ice scraper. Do I need a car cover if I don't have garage or covered parking for the ice?
> Thank you! Your response was very helpful. It gives me a better idea of what to expect.


You're welcome, *Addie*! I have never felt the need for rain boots per se, but I do have some waterproof/rubber type slip ons (Keens). 11 miles is not bad at all in that area. Front wheel drive is much better than rear wheel, but you might want to hold off & investigate snow tires for the winter months. There really isnt anything that helps w/driving on ice. You're better off just not driving, taking mass transit if available. Not sure how Albany's bus system is.... As far as getting my car ready for the winter I get an oil change & ask them to make sure all the fluids (anti-freeze, etc.) are ok. Also check your battery as really cold temps can make it hard to start your car. And make sure your tires are properly inflated. I also keep my gas tank 3/4 almost daily. In the winter condensation can get in & make it harder to start. I also just like knowing I can drive a fair distance if I had to leave suddenly. You will probably want a longer handled snow brush, especially if you don't have a garage. I wouldn't use a car cover but that's just my personal choice. I've lived in plenty of apartments w/out covered parking & you just clean your car off & go. Keep us posted!


----------



## Jen

Unfortunately, snow driving takes practice, and that's about the only real way to learn. If you have anti-lock brakes trust them, if not learn to pump your brakes if you start to slip. Take it slow, give yourself 3 times the normal amount to stop....that's about all the advice I can give! I've lived in it my whole life, but it still terrifies me. I remember one Christmas Eve driving down the road next to a decent size ravine and having absolutely no control over my car. Just be as careful and slow as possible until you start to get used to it!! Ice is actually scarier than snow, that's when you have to be really careful! 11 or 12 miles is the perfect commute I think. *Paula*, you're so sweet to offer to look at apartments for her! I can't wait to hear of your guys shopping adventures !


----------



## corkyb

Addie,
I've sent you a couple of pm's today.
Not sure where the FOX affiliate is.  
I live two miles from the Delmar location (in Delmar!).

Off to look up Fox adddress.  Not sure what channel that is as I do not watch Fox.
What date will you be arriving?  Are you shipping your car or driving? 
I'd hold on another set of tires if you have front wheel drive.  You need a good pair of radial all weather tires.  Lots of tire places in Albany and lots of time.  IT doesn't snow in April.  Usually.  It never snows in July.  Truly.  We do have a lovely, although short, summer here.


----------



## corkyb

Addie, I sent you a few PM's from work yesterday.  My computer wasn't liking KB,so I hope you got them. I wrote someoneelse also and haven't heard bac, so please just let me know you got them when you have a moment.


----------



## corkyb

Rumor has it that the NapCat is our shopping and will be making an appearance soon,


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, I'm glad to hear you and *Jen* think 11 miles isn't that bad. When I first started looking, I was trying to get within 5 miles of the station, but it just wasn't working out.
I've actually been looking at getting snow tires. My only problem is I have no idea where I'd store the tires I wouldn't be using.
The ice driving absolutely scares me. Is driving on ice common in NY?
Thanks for the winter car tips!
Ah. I definitely will get a snow brush.
The main reason I asked about the car cover is because in Oklahoma one morning my car was a complete popsicle! It was completely iced over (and the ice was thick). I couldn't even open my car door. I don't want that happening again.

*Jen*, my car does, thankfully, have anti-lock brakes.
Oh wow. That sounds so scary! I already know I'm going to be the slowest driver out there.

*Paula*, I did receive your messages, and I just replied to them as well as the questions you had here. And thank you for all the information!
Sorry it took me a while to respond. I've been running around trying to get everything done before the move. There's so much to do. I seem to remember my move to Oklahoma being far less stressful. *sigh*
That'll be so much fun if we're both living in Delmar! I'm really excited to experience the seasons in NY. Well, possibly less so regarding winter.


----------



## Addie

Okay, am I odd to think an apartment should come with blinds? I didn't know there were apartments out there that didn't have some sort of window treatment. But then again, I didn't think I'd ever find an apartment without a fridge, and I managed to. I wonder how much cheap window treatments would cost.


----------



## Jen

Addie said:


> Okay, am I odd to think an apartment should come with blinds? I didn't know there were apartments out there that didn't have some sort of window treatment. But then again, I didn't think I'd ever find an apartment without a fridge, and I managed to. I wonder how much cheap window treatments would cost.


NO! I've never had an apartment that didn't at least have cheap miniblinds. You could very cheaply buy those metal curtain rods and some cheap-ish thick curtains. If you don't have blinds you'll want the fabric to be a bit thicker. What a bummer, I find that so weird! I HATE moving even in the same city, moving all the way across the country has to pretty much suck! 
I've never had snow tires, it probably depends on how much snow they get up there. Ours isn't quite bad enough to need them.


----------



## Neo

Hello!

Just wanted to really quickly react to some of the posts here 

*SN*, I am so sorry for your loss, and hope that you and your DH are holding up. I know that it wasn't unexpected, but that doesn't make it any easier. My thoughts are with you.

*Addie*, how exciting!!!!!!!!! And how nice of *Corky *to be there to help you - you guys are going to have so much fun !!!!! You, know I don't think you need to worry too much about snow tire and winter attire right now: winter is pretty much done for, and even though it may still flare up here and there, I don't expect that you would need them before next winter! As for clothes and shoes - you won't find much in stores anymore either, it's already all about spring . Which I think is for the best: better to shop for it next year and see what you might like and what comes out when you need it, no?
I also hope that you may take a few shopping trips to NYC when you get there !
How exciting!!!! I know it's a lot of work (been there and will be there again) to move and all, but I also find it always soooo exciting and interesting, and fun. Good luck with everything!!!!


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, I'm glad I'm not strangely naive or something. Yeah, I'll probably have to do that. 
The apartment is checking to see if the place I want has blinds or some kind of window treatment. She told me, "A lot of times residents will just leave the window treatment because what are the odds it'll work for their next place?" which I immediately found off-putting. It's like they want you to buy blinds and then find it too much of a hassle to move so they get free blinds.
The farthest north I've ever lived was Oklahoma. So I suppose I should expect quite a bit more difficulty with this move. It's quite a change!
One guy I talked to called Albany "the snow belt." I think I read it gets an average of 60 inches of snow every winter.

*Neo*, that's very true about the winter clothing. That way I'll also have a better idea of what exactly I need.
Yes! I'll definitely be heading to NYC. It would be so much fun to meet up! And you should come visit Albany if you have the time!
I'm really looking forward to the change in scenery. The landscape looks amazing. I want to visit some of those mountains!
Thanks!


----------



## Jen

60 INCHES? Woah, yeah - you might need snow tires! We get "a lot" of snow (in MY opinion....), but I don't think anywhere near that.



Addie said:


> Yes! I'll definitely be heading to NYC. It would be so much fun to meet up! And you should come visit Albany if you have the time!


Me too me too   I want to go back to NYC sooooooooooooooooo bad!!!!!!! If we all plan a meet up I have an excuse  !!!


----------



## Addie

I'm going to be making a lot of snowmen it seems. 

Yes! We should absolutely plan a meet up!


----------



## Jen

I guess that just sounds like a lot, I just googled average snowfall per year for columbus, oh and it was 55 inches!  So it's not all that different I guess!


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, 55 or 60 inches sounds like a whole bunch of snow to me!
I am glad to hear you don't feel like you need snow tires. I may try and do without them, it just depends how I feel.

*Cobbie*, oh, that's interesting. I didn't think about that. That sounds like a good short-term solution. Thanks!
I'll be doing news; it'll be nice to go back to it. The job is still a bit up in the air. Until I sign something, I'm not going to take any sort of financial step toward the move.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I will be in NYC in a couple weeks.  Hubs and I are going there for spring break.  I might try to do some window shopping this trip.


----------



## corkyb

I've never put snow tires on any car I've owned. When I was a kid, people used snow chains, but that was before front wheel drive and all weather radials.  

I do not think of Albany as being in a snowbelt.  All around us is.  Utica, 90 miles west, is and Syracuse, just another hour west of there, gets some of the most snow in the country.  But we are in a valley and are somewhat protected.  A lot of the hilltowns around Albany get much more snow than here in the lower elevation.  However, this is the  great Northeast and our winters are probably about six weeks longer than even NYC or Long Island.  Something that will take some getting used to.  Jen, I do think we are on about the same latitude.


One thing my brother once told me after relocating from here to Dallas was that you never realize that in this are (called the Capita District),  there is always the feeling of being "hugged" or enveloped because we are in a valley and surrounded by three sets of mountain ranges.  And yeah, once he said that, I realize that the opposite of where I live is wide open flat spaces like much of Texas.  I wonder if you will notice that feeling.  He said he missed it when he first moved to Texas.


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, I wouldn't say driving on ice happens a lot but it does happen here at least a few times most winters. Snow tires won't help on ice so maybe you should just get some good all season tires like Paula suggested. If the ice is really bad schools & businesses, etc will close early, open late or not open at all. It's really not worth getting into an accident to try & get to work  I lived in Syracuse for 3 yrs & they get a *ton of snow!!* In fact they get the most in the country, more than Buffalo. And I have heard of apartments having no window treatments. I lived in at least one & those tension rods & cheap curtains were tops on the list! I once looked at an apartment that had no kitchen cabinets. I couldn't believe it, it was in an upscale town in Westchester County, NY & the rent was high too.


----------



## Addie

*Cmg*, how fun! I hope you have a great time, and I can't wait to hear all about it.

*Paula*, that's good to know. Here's hoping I won't need to spend the money on snow tires at all!
I wonder when I'll start complaining about snow. When I was up there for my interview, it snowed and I adored it. I'm hoping the "honeymoon period" never ends. 

Yeah, it'll be interesting to see if I miss the flat, open space of Texas. I can tell you I won't miss the triple-digit degrees in the summer.

*Ruby*, unfortunately, my job thrives on terrible weather. Oh, there's a tornado? Time to chase it! 
Wow. No kitchen cabinets? That's crazy. You would think high rent would mean more and better, but I've learned it's definitely not always the case.

Regarding accessories, I wanted to mention that I recently got the Miss Dior perfume. The bottle is really cute (and that's what it's really all about, right? ). I actually received the 1.7 oz one free at Ulta. They've never sent out any of my reward point things they do (and I've been a member for more than a year), so I called and they gave me a really high reward level. 

I'm not big into perfumes, so I really did just pick one I thought was pretty. But it was still fun to get.


----------



## Jen

*Ruby*, it's your birthday?! Well HAPPY birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you do something fun to spoil yourself today!!


----------



## Addie

Happy Birthday, Ruby!!!
I hope you have an amazing day.


----------



## Neo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ruby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day, and that you are being spoiled by your daughters (and yourself!!!!!)     

HUGE hugs!


----------



## skyblue

Happy Birthday, Ruby!!!  Hope you are having a marvelous day!!


----------



## ellesu

Happy, Happy Birthday, Ruby!


----------



## hudsonam

Happy Birthday Ruby!


----------



## Jane917

I know it has been said, but.......HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RUBY!!!!!!!


----------



## corkyb

Happy Birthday Ruby!! Hope you are having a wonderful time however you are celebrating it.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Ruby...happy birthiversary! Hope it was wonderful.


----------



## Ruby296

*OMGOSH!!!* Thank you *Cobbie, Jen, Addie, Neo, Skyblue, Ellesu, Hudsonam, Jane, Corkyb & H2M!!!* How did you know it was my birthday??!! I have had a really nice day  It was a warm, sunny day here & that makes everything better! I talked with a lot of friends & family & that was really nice. My best friend is a 3rd grade teacher & she called & put her class on speaker phone & they serenaded me with "Happy Birthday". My daughters made me some beautiful gifts; Katie knit me a scarf & Lauren made me some duct tape bookmarks; the best gifts ever!! And as a little treat to myself I picked up the Clarins Summer Breeze Face Palette. It's supposed to be a mostly matte powder/highlighter. The Macy's here is so lame that they only got 2 palettes in but no tester!! I couldn't try it first....but I'm keeping my receipt in the event I don't like it.

*Addie*, yikes guess you won't be calling in sick/late due to weather! Your new perfume sounds lovely & yes, the bottle is very cute  Enjoy it!


----------



## gajitldy

Ruby. -  Happy Birthday!!!!  Hope you had a terrific day!

Addie - congrats on our move.  I was born and bred in New York and it is a great state.  Lived there all my life up until 7 years ago when we moved to NC.  LOVE it here but it was an adjustment after living in the same house for almost 27 years.  We lived on Long Island where I drove a 66 passenger school bus for 23 years...accident free.  We drove mostly standard transmissions but I did have some automatics.  For what it's worth, my advice on driving in snow.....increase your following distance.  You need more distance and reaction time (due to limited visibility).  The information given on antilock brakes was right on...just keep steering where you  want to go while keeping steady pressure on the brake pedal (even though depending on the system the pedal may thump and vibrate).  This is the computer making the decision on which wheels to send power to.

If you drive an automatic, remember it does have gears.  Most people never shift there automatics because it is usually unnecessary.  But if you're going down a steep hill, being in second or third gear will prevent the car from gaining too much speed and getting away from you.  In some situations starting out in first or second gear can help the wheels not to spin so much to make you slide.  It actually causes the wheels not to rotate as quickly giving you more traction for forward motion.

If you need tires of any kind, I HIGHLY recommend Michelin.  I have no company affiliation.  Just LOVE the performance of their product.

You'll do fine.  Just stay away from Volvos.  They are notoriously bad drivers!  LOL

Diane


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, I'm glad you had a great birthday. The class serenade was a hoot! It was sweet of Katie and Lauren to make you their special gifts. I hope you like the Clarins Face Palette.
> 
> Ladies and Gents (I know you're here lurking.), I just checked the stats and found that we are in the top 10 of Replies and Posts *on the entire board*! Replies #5, Views #6.  We are a lively group.


Thank you so much! The class singing to me really made me smile! It was so sweet of her to do that! I'm going to try the Clarins palette tomorrow, I'll report back  Great stats on this thread, let's keep it up!!

*gajitldy*, thank you for the birthday wishes!! I am amazed at anyone who can drive a school bus once let alone for 23 accident free years!! You deserve huge kudos for that. I'm sure you had many happy parents on your route. My girls' bus driver is awesome! He's so kind & good to the kids & goes out of his way to make the ride fun. I want to get him a nice gift at the end of the school year & I was wondering if you had any suggestions? He loves chocolate so I want to get him some good stuff but want to add to it. You gave excellent advice to Addie. None of those things occurred to me b/c I do it & don't even think about it. I have an automatic but I can't shift unless I'm at a complete stop. I do miss the fine tuned control of a standard shift sometimes. I almost bought a Volvo wagon a few years ago, glad I didn't now


----------



## Jane917

Another driving tip from someone who has lived in snow country many years: don't use cruise control on icy roads!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I drove a  volvo when i first started driving in high school...mom had me drive her old 1986 volvo station wagon cause it was a tank.

Happy late birthday Ruby, glad you had a good day!

My mom and i are going to a mall tomorrow with a teavana and a real sephora and a mac cosmetics counter...but I prob won't get anything as I need to get a dress for brothers wedding and am on quasi smackdown


----------



## Ruby296

cmg.sweet said:


> I drove a volvo when i first started driving in high school...mom had me drive her old 1986 volvo station wagon cause it was a tank.
> 
> Happy late birthday Ruby, glad you had a good day!
> 
> My mom and i are going to a mall tomorrow with a teavana and a real sephora and a mac cosmetics counter...but I prob won't get anything as I need to get a dress for brothers wedding and am on quasi smackdown


Thank you, cmg.sweet! Have fun at the mall today, hope you have success with your dress shopping


----------



## Jen

Awww, *Ruby*, what a great birthday!! What fun gifts from your daughters, and I too love the story about the class singing to you, how cute!!!! I hope you do end up liking the Clarins palette!

That's a bummer *cmg*, to get to all of those places and not be able to buy anything! That's frustrating. But good luck with the dress shopping! The two things I hate shopping for the most are jeans and dresses!

How FUN that we're top 10 on KB! I'm not surprised though 

I've decided I need to buy a ton more Tieks!! I've lived in them the last 3 days, I'm completely in love with these shoes! The first time I wore them they slightly irritated my achilles area, but I must be used to it now because they don't at all anymore and they are among the most comfortable shoes I've ever had. If they weren't so expensive I'd seriously buy every color they have, but at $150 a pop I'm going to have to be a little more selective. I can honestly say they're worth the price though, with my feet issues I have such a hard time finding shoes like this, I'm willing to pay for them! Of course they're out of ALL of the colors I want in my size, so I'll have to wait. I'm really bummed they don't make a plain brown though, I wear a ton of brown.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Ruby,
We wished you a Happy Birthday over in the "Birthday" thread.....just to make sure that even more people knew about the event.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, thanks again; yesterday was great! The best part of my birthday which I didn't mention earlier is that it is also the same day I landed back in the US w/my amazing older daughter, Katie. We adopted her from China 10 yrs ago & she never ceases to amaze me  Jury is still out on the Clarins palette. I'm not seeing much difference with it; if that's the case I may not keep it. Your Tieks sound great, glad you like them so much. Not that I really need to know this but where did you buy them? Do they run true to size?



geoffthomas said:


> Hey Ruby,
> We wished you a Happy Birthday over in the "Birthday" thread.....just to make sure that even more people knew about the event.


Thank you so much *geoffthomas*!! I feel so honored to have received so many wonderful birthday wishes from all of you wonderful Kindle Board friends! You all made my day


----------



## Jen

I just saw this on FB, Hourglass is coming out with a new primer that has 14 essential oils. MUST TRY!


----------



## Jen

I'm SO sad right now!!!!!  I decided to order some more hair stuff (my Hercut curly bob that I'm completely and totally in LOVE with) to get that Hourglass sample and I've discovered it's been discontinued.  I had a slight inkling like a year ago when the cut the price in half, but that was so long ago I was sort of not worried anymore.  I found it one last place in stock, but it's at the full price.  I'm just deciding how many to get.  Luckily I still have about 4 or 5 of them, but 1 only lasts me about a month so I may get 5 or 6 more.  Boo hoo


----------



## gajitldy

Ruby - thanks so much for the compliments!  That was so sweet of you to say all those lovely things!  I was lucky enough to always have great parents and they did love me.  I had one Dad who used to tell me I kept better time than the atomic clock...LOL

Since we get up sooooo early, I think most of us loved gift cards to the local coffee shop.  Also helps to warm you up after scrapping ice and snow off in the dark on winter mornings.  So nice to see someone who appreciates their driver.

Diane


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> I just saw this on FB, Hourglass is coming out with a new primer that has 14 essential oils. MUST TRY!


Jen,
What is Fan Fridays?


----------



## Jen

It's a page for Sephora that I "like" on facebook, every friday there is some special deal for those that like it.  It's usually something like this, I was hoping for discounts but not so far!


----------



## Ruby296

gajitldy said:


> Ruby - thanks so much for the compliments! That was so sweet of you to say all those lovely things! I was lucky enough to always have great parents and they did love me. I had one Dad who used to tell me I kept better time than the atomic clock...LOL
> 
> Since we get up sooooo early, I think most of us loved gift cards to the local coffee shop. Also helps to warm you up after scrapping ice and snow off in the dark on winter mornings. So nice to see someone who appreciates their driver.
> 
> Diane


*Diane*, thank you so much for suggesting the coffee shop gift card! I think bus drivers have one of the most important jobs ever, they're in charge of getting our precious children safely to & from school everyday. I can't imagine not showing them the utmost appreciation; I'm so grateful for ours!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I know there's only an hour left, but the today's special value at QVC appears to be an especially good deal for Tarte products. It include a full size bottle of Maracuja Oil, as well as mascara, blush, concealer, eyeshadow and lipgloss for $59.99. It's worth checking out as the oil by itself is $46!


----------



## corkyb

Hippie2MARS said:


> I know there's only an hour left, but the today's special value at QVC appears to be an especially good deal for Tarte products. It include a full size bottle of Maracuja Oil, as well as mascara, blush, concealer, eyeshadow and lipgloss for $59.99. It's worth checking out as the oil by itself is $46!


And if you go on Auto delivery, you can avoid shipping charges and also I was able to upgrade the shipping so received quickly


----------



## Neo

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *COBBIE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day, get spoiled rotten, and spoil yourself by sneaking off to Tahiti or something with your new carry-on !!!!!!!!

       

Lots of hugs on this very special day to a very special lady: KB, and the AA thread in particular, would just not be the same without you!


----------



## Ruby296

*Happy Birthday, Cobbie!!* Wishing you a wonderful, wonderful day!!


----------



## Jane917

Good morning, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY, *Cobbie*!


----------



## Someone Nameless

A belated very happy birthday to *Ruby*....I believe in stretching them out!!!

And.....Happy Birthday *Cobbie*!

Enjoy the day and do something special for yourself!


----------



## Ruby296

Thank you, *SN!* And *Neo*, please wish your brother Happy Birthday from me too!


----------



## Jen

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY COBBIE!!!!!!* What did you get to spoil yourself?!


----------



## ellesu

Happy Birthday,  Cobbie - and Neo's brother!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Another birthday?! :-o 
...
Happy birthday, Cobbie and Neo's brother! It's also my oldest son's birthday...yes I have a little leprechaun! This is a milestone birthday for Ryan...he's 30 today!


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, that sounds like a wonderful birthday! That's so sweet that your best friend got her class to sing happy birthday to you! And I love the presents your daughters made for you! Also, that must make your birthday an even more wonderful occasion! She's a beautiful birthday present. 
Sorry to hear your Clarins Palette isn't giving you a good first impression. I hope it makes up for it next time.
Yes, it's one of the downsides to working in news, but it's still worth it. 

*Cobbie*, we are a chatty bunch! 
Most importantly: Happy Birthday, Cobbie!!! I hope you're having an amazing day!
Your new suitcase is sooo pretty! The design reminds me of a shell. I love it!

*Diane*, thanks! I recently found out that I'm definitely moving to Albany (was slightly uncertain for a while there), so I'm pretty excited. I've already got my apartment reserved.
Oh wow! That's awesome! You're a much better driver than I am. I drove a van once, and I was stressed the whole time. 
Thank you for the snow driving advice! My brakes definitely thump and vibrate like that.
I have an automatic, and I've never used the different gears. I wasn't really sure how to use them, so I'm glad to know now!
I need to get my tires replaced soon just because of wear, and I was recommended the Hankook tires. Have you heard anything about them? I was thinking of going with them because they're supposed to last 50,000 miles or 5 years. Goodyear, Bridgestone, and similar brands last about 30,000 miles or 3 years. I have a Scion TC, so I get sports tires. And if I had known anything about tires, I wouldn't have bought the TC.
Thanks for the Michelin recommendation! I've heard it's a fantastic brand. The tire guys never even mentioned Michelin, so I'm going to call and ask about them.

*Jane*, thank you for the tip!

*Cmg*, hope you had fun at the mall! The good news is most of the stuff that's at those stores will still be there when you're off smack down. 

*Jen*, glad to hear you're loving your Tieks! They're really cute.
Sorry to hear your favourite hair product has been discontinued! That's so annoying! But maybe it'll give you the opportunity to find something even better?

*Neo*, Happy Birthday to your brother!!! I hope he's having an awesome day!

*H2M*, Happy Birthday to your oldest son!!! Thirty sounds like a great birthday year. I hope he received what he wanted and is having a fun day!


----------



## skyblue

*Happy Birthday, Cobbie!!!* I hope you had an amazing day, and that your hubby and family spoiled you rotten!  . Feel free to post photos of any marvelous gifts!


----------



## Ruby296

Hippie2MARS said:


> Another birthday?! :-o
> ...
> Happy birthday, Cobbie and Neo's brother! It's also my oldest son's birthday...yes I have a little leprechaun! This is a milestone birthday for Ryan...he's 30 today!


Happy Birthday to *Ryan!!* I remember turning 30, that is a big one  Hope he had a fantastic day!

*Addie*, wow, you've got your apartment, that's huge! I hope you will be very happy in your new home! Do you know yet when you'll move in? Good luck with everything & keep us posted on your ETA. I'd love to meet you & Paula in Albany sometime.... My daughters are the most amazing gifts ever, I feel so lucky to be their mom.


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, you, Addie and I could have a Sephora outing and we could do some boutique shopping or something and have a nice lunch.

Addie, do you have an ETA yet?  I'm not one to really give tire advice, but I doubt those guys down in Texas know what to get for winter.  Although my niece got tires in Austin before she drove up here to live with me for six months several years ago and she had just the BEST tires on her Honda Civic.  Made the whole car feel just great.  I'd get one good set of tires for the winter though. Most people do not change their tires for the winter around here.  I spent a good deal of money and am happy with my tires.  A lot of people I work with get their tires at this place and I will show you where if you don't need to get them before you get here.  But if you are driving, you may be better off getting them down there.  I bought 60,000 mile tires this time and i Have an old car. I just wanted them to last and to get the best tire I could afford.  the guy told me that the air should be checked in tires very very often, like monthly and most people do not do that.  I do not do that.  But I Can stop in and they do it for me which is nice.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Ruby, you, Addie and I could have a Sephora outing and we could do some boutique shopping or something and have a nice lunch.
> 
> Addie, do you have an ETA yet? I'm not one to really give tire advice, but I doubt those guys down in Texas know what to get for winter. Although my niece got tires in Austin before she drove up here to live with me for six months several years ago and she had just the BEST tires on her Honda Civic. Made the whole car feel just great. I'd get one good set of tires for the winter though. Most people do not change their tires for the winter around here. I spent a good deal of money and am happy with my tires. A lot of people I work with get their tires at this place and I will show you where if you don't need to get them before you get here. But if you are driving, you may be better off getting them down there. I bought 60,000 mile tires this time and i Have an old car. I just wanted them to last and to get the best tire I could afford.  the guy told me that the air should be checked in tires very very often, like monthly and most people do not do that. I do not do that. But I Can stop in and they do it for me which is nice.


That sounds like a great idea to me! What kind of tires did you get? I don't need them yet but I anticipate I will need new ones in the not too distant future. I'm still driving w/my original tires. You gave good advice about checking the tire pressure regularly. It'll help w/gas mileage but it's mostly a safety issue. I try to do it every 5-6 weeks.


----------



## corkyb

I am not sure what kind.  I'll have to check next time I go out.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Cobbie, what wonderful gifts! What is your granddaughter's name? Congratulations, grandma! I have that cookbook and it's quite good. I think I'll get mine out and plan some meals for the week..thanks for the kick start!

I've got some good news to share. After weeks of stressing out about finding a new place to live that's more affordable, my boyfriend told me today that he will start paying half the rent, since he practically lives here anyway. I now don't have to move in two weeks! I'm so relieved and it takes so much stress off me. I can breathe!

Unfortunately, we also discussed my spending which has been out of control lately. So, I'm on smackdown until further notice. But it's a good thing...I'm GOING to get these credit cards PAID OFF!


----------



## Jen

What fun gifts *Cobbie*, and congrats on the granddaughter!! Very cool suitcase too, I really like that.

GREAT news *Hippie*!!! Glad to hear you don't have to move. What a great guy you have! Hmm, maybe he should just move in   ?

*Addie*, so glad to hear it's all finalized and that you have an apartment lined up!! Good luck with all of the logistics! I can't wait to hear about your get togethers!!

I have spent waaaaay too much money in the last few days! I went to Target for a few things and walked out with $200 worth of stuff (EVIL Target !), got a mani pedi groupon, then bought a Living Social facial, bought 6 more of my Hercut product to delay running out, went to my favorite natural skin care store and bought more toner and some essential oils (to the tune of $100.... ), ended up ordering the Guerlain mascara on Sephora so I could get that Hourglass primer sample, then I was on Etsy looking at makeup storage solutions and ended up buying a cool brush roll that fits 30 brushes (I was going to make one....and decided if I haven't yet I probably won't so I'll just buy one! With 30 slots I can fit all my eyeliners, etc in there too), ordered a bunch of random stuff from Amazon.....NOW I need to be on smackdown!

Speaking of hair product, all right curly haired ladies - speak up. What is your favorite curl cream? I'm pretty sure I've tried almost all of them, the Hercut was my HG by FAR! The morrocan oil curl cream was 2nd, but not comparable at all to the Hercut 
I'm telling you, ALL of the stuff I end up falling in love with gets discontinued! This happens to me far too often!


----------



## ellesu

*Addie,* I'm excited about your move along with you! I know you'll enjoy the area - I spent a few months in NYC a couple of years ago, but it was during the summer months so I didn't experience any winter. But....for a couple of days in *AUGUST* it got cool enough to _almost_ need a sweater! Amazing! And there were tornadoes in Queens that August. And the subways flooded - never knew that could happen.  Are you driving?

*Cobbie,* congratulations on the beautiful new granddaughter! Nothing can be better than that! Love the suitcase and I, too, need to see if I can find my slow cooker and my Foreman grill. We've been in the 80's down my way and it's only going to get worse before it gets (a bit) better. I've been dreading summer all winter.  I think I need to move back _up north_ where I was born and raised (B'ham).  At least we had a hint of each season. These l-o-n-g hot summers are wearing me out! But....the people and the food are so great it's hard to think about leaving.

*H2M,* Happy Birthday to Ryan! Also, super good news about the rent! The boyfriend's a keeper.  Best wishes for paying off those credit cards. I was able to manage that a few years ago and it felt so good. My balances on a couple of cards are back up a bit lately because of all the traveling we've been doing for hubby's work - a couple of times last summer he had to put expenses on his card and was reimbursed. Somehow I didn't do too well keeping up with that and now I'm trying to pay those off. And, of course, Christmas and college tuitions popped up. But, I'm plugging away. Again.

Re oils. I've been loving my argan oil for months. I used it daily, but lately it didn't seem to be working as well - my face didn't absorb it like it did before. The last couple of weeks I've just been using my moisturizer and everything's fine again. I had started using argan oil because moisturizers weren't enough. I don't know it it's the weather/season change or if my face is telling me it needs a change every once in a while. Now my quest is finding a new tinted moisturizer. I'm looking at the one Nars has.

*Jen,* I agree with evil-Target.  I say that every time I walk in for a few things and walk out pushing a _full_ buggy. After stopping at Starbucks, of course. So hard to manage a hot cup of coffee and push a buggy! 
Forgot to say that I've never found a product for curly hair that doesn't weigh down my hair. Every time I have to go to a new stylist they tell me I have curly hair but none of the products they give me to try work. I actually think my hair is more wavy than curly. Whatever it is, it pretty much does what it wants to do.


----------



## Jen

*ellesu*, that's the problem - most curl creams do weigh the hair down. It's tough to find the perfect combination, I thought my search for it was finally over. My hair isn't especially curly either, so I need help with enhancing it. The Oribe shampoos/conditioners have helped a great deal, I guess I'll really find out how much when I run out! Surprisingly though the Oribe curl cream is among the worst I've tried. I was cracking myself up this morning, one bottle is running out, I kept pumping it hoping to get more, then I was inspecting it to see if I could cut it open and scrape any last remnants out of it  I also tried one less pump and it seems to be okay! I'm going to make this stuff last as long as possible!!

I have to run back to Target on my lunch break, the pharmacy was closed when I went on Saturday. Hopefully since I was just there I can run in and out with no problems.....we'll see! Ooh - *ellesu* - your comment about carrying coffee and pushing a cart reminded me, a few times I've seen carts there with little cup holders on them just for that reason! See if you can find one next time you go! I usually stop at the Starbucks on the way out!


----------



## Jane917

*Jen*, I have wavy hair that is easy to persuade into curls if I want. However, I am most likely to use a relaxer to inhibit the waves. The curly creams I use. My favorite curly product is Morroccan Oil Curley Cream and Curl Control. Generally I use Davines Relaxing Cream, but today I have on Curl Control. The curl control seems to control the waves as much as the relaxer. I actually disliked the HerCut cream so much I returned it.


----------



## Jen

It's so funny how different hair reacts so differently to the same product.  I guess that is why there are so many!  I used to spend 45 minutes straightening my hair in high school, now if I shower & go to bed I wake up with stick straight hair - and now I want it curly  .  That's pretty much the definition of irony!  
I wish I could go back in time and buy your bottle from you  !  I've tried the regular Morroccan oil curl product, but I've never seen the curl control.  I'll check that out, thanks!!


----------



## Andra

I've been out of touch for a while and missed birthdays...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO RUBY AND COBBIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jen

First *Cobbie*, that is one stinkin CUTE little girl!!!!!! My best friend just found out she's pregnant, if she has a girl I'm buying her one of those hats!!!!

Second, I thought I'd heard of every curl cream out there, so thanks!!!!!!!!! It's going on the list!


----------



## Ruby296

*H2M*, what fantastic news about your non-move!! I'm so happy for you, your boyfriend is one wonderful guy!!

*Cobbie*, congratulations on your new granddaughter!! OM Gosh, she takes my breath away with her angelic beauty!! Enjoy every minute with her 

*Andra*, thank you so much for the birthday wishes! Nice to see you back on this thread.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *H2M*, my new granddaughter's name is Landry Grace, both family names. Here's a picture of her wearing *hudsonam's* hat taken on the day she went home.


I want the hat AND the dress is my new grandbaby, due in September, is a girl.


----------



## skyblue

Your new granddaughter is beyond precious, *Cobbie*!! Such a cutie patootie!! Love the hat and the dress, too! (Great job, hudsonam!)

*Jen*, my hair drives me nuts on a regular basis! They constantly discontinue products I love.

*Hippie*, I am thrilled to hear you won't have the stress of a move in your future!


----------



## Jen

I think that someone is just going to have to take my credit card away from me. I've mentioned that my new obsession is making my own face masks, body scrubs & butter, etc - and I need certain equipment to do that, so I've ordered a bunch of that. A double broiler, kitchen scale, strainers, bowls, measuring cups, etc. Not too expensive individually but adds up. I've also been obsessed with finding some little drawer unit for my vanity table for a little extra makeup storage. I don't know if you guys have seen the Ikea Fira or Moppe drawers on all the makeup blogs, these would be perfect but are no longer available. Here is a picture of one of them -










They're the perfect size, and are totally ready to be customized. If you google 'Ikea Fira' there are all kinds of really cool ones that people have designed. But, Ikea is stupid and has discontinued them. The Moppe is available in the UK, but not here. I found one on ebay, but it'll cost me roughly $45 with $80 shipping, and I just can't do that. I've been looking, looking.....and decided on this one.










I think it'll look cool next to my funky dress form jewelry stand, and will suit my purposes. I still want that Ikea unit really badly though!

I also went to New York and Company last night, they had buy one get one 50% off on all items, and I had a $70 off $150 coupon I could use in addition to that. I got a long skirt, a pair of jeans, two pairs of shorts and two shirts for $110. You really can't beat that, so it sort of doesn't count  

At least SOMEONE is shopping around here.......


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies!

Just wanted to check in before checking out ! I'll be back in a couple of weeks, and looking forward to all the catching up I'll have to do 

Don't worry about me: I'm on smackdown, so I'll be boring anyway 

And thank you for all the birthday wishes for my brother - I conveyed, he seemed a bit surprised but happy, lol!

*Cobbie*, your granddaughter is absolutely adorable!!!!

*Jen*, nice shopping - you go girl!!!! And really, taking your CC away from you would do the trick? Because I know my CC # by heart, so it wouldn't even help ! BTW, how do you like your Edward Bess eye brush??

*Addie*, congratulations and good luck with the move!!!! Can't wait to have you in the area, and then to your visit to NY ! We should totally have a KB AA meet-up - just not the last weeks of July please, as i won't be here 

Have fun everyone, and good shopping to all


----------



## Jen

Good point, I DO know my CC #.....oh well.  I just need to figure out how to get control of myself!  I'm about to order some dropper bottles and empty containers from Specialty Bottle to have something to put the things I make IN...then I'm DONE!!  I have to be! 

I really like the Edward Bess brush!  It's really great for blending, I'm glad I got it!  

Have fun on your trip!!  Be safe!


----------



## Neo

Thank you Jen, and have fun mixing all your oils and trying your new products! Can't wait to read all about those!!!!!


----------



## Jen

Thanks!! I've learned some of the coolest stuff, I've been holding back sharing a lot so I can post all to one place. Like two of the best exfoliators you can use are sliced ripe tomatoes rubbed on your face and smashed up strawberries left on like a mask for 15 minutes. Also plain yogurt is one of the best masks. It's fascinating stuff really! I'm really excited to get into it! Who knows, maybe this will help motivate me to cook actual _food_.......


----------



## ellesu

*Cobbie,* that child is a-DOR-a-BLE! Is she close enough so you can get your hands on her every once and a while?

*Jen,* I love that set of drawers! They will look perfect next to your jewelry stand. Please let me know how your hand made beauty items go.

Safe travels *Neo!* I hope you have some fun - even with all the work. 

I forgot to mention that I ordered my first ever pair of Birkenstocks. I have bad feet and can't seem to find shoes that don't rub blisters one place or another, so I spend my life in flip flops.  I even have flip flop socks for the mild winters down this way. But the last year or so my life has plopped me in places where I need to walk a lot and I figured I needed something a bit more substantial than flip flops. I ordered a pair of Teva sandals last summer and they work really well but I this year I wanted something that I could just slip my feet into (see how lazy this wicked hot weather makes us?!!). So....after much looking I decided on Birkenstocks. I ordered the Arizona style first and not only was the size too large but the shoes looked really big and heavy on me (I'm just barely 5'). So, I returned them and ordered a size down in the Sydney. I like them much better. I've spent the recommended week breaking them in and now I'm wearing them as I normally would. I've go to say they are some of the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn - I hope they stay that way since I haven't really given them a good trial on a long walk. We'll see....

Oh! I also ordered a cute pair of flats form The Sak that were on clearance. They haven't arrived yet.

*Jen!* Just read about the tomatoes. We just planted a few tomato plants last weekend. When/if they start _coming in_,I'll be asking how to do that. Sometimes I get tired of making tomato pie with extra tomatoes.


----------



## Jen

ellesu said:


> *Jen!* Just read about the tomatoes. We just planted a few tomato plants last weekend. When/if they start _coming in_,I'll be asking how to do that. Sometimes I get tired of making tomato pie with extra tomatoes.


You very seriously just take a few slices, rub them all over your face, then rinse off and moisturize as you usually would. I haven't tried it yet, but almost every book I've read on the subject mentions it! Same with just ground up fresh strawberries. The reason this stuff isn't sold commercially is obviously because of the limited shelf life, but there are some very simple things from nature that are great for skin!


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, that's so cool that you're into the DIY stuff! I would love to learn more about that. I like being able to control the ingredients, & it's probably a lot less $ too. I've been trying to find a silicone free moisturizer & it's not easy! Everything has 'cones in it & my skin doesn't tolerate them at all. I finally found one by Burt's Bees today. I'm hoping that it gets the job done as its easy to find, not very expensive & is scent free. I have one of those Moppe organizers & I wish I'd bought more way back when. I really like Ikea for things like that.

*Ellesu*, I used to wear Birkenstock Arizona's & they were the most comfortable sandals ever! I think I had mine for 25 yrs & they're still wearable but I had foot surgery in 04 & now they rub the side of my foot & I cannot wear them at all anymore. They are not the most fashionable looking footwear but they are comfortable. I'm glad you found a new style that you like! I mostly wear flip flops now. I got a pair last yr per *Jen's* recommendation from *The Walking Company* by *Zealand*. They are the most comfortable flip flops ever!


----------



## Jen

Once I do some experimenting I'll for sure report back with results!! The biggest issue with the moisturizers is the shelf life, you pretty much have to add some kind of preservative to get it to be able to last more than 5 days. I'm doing research on paraben and formaldahyde free ones now, but it feels a bit like a chemistry lesson! I may stick with the scrubs and masks for now so I don't have to worry about that quite yet. I even found a recipe for homemade toothpaste that I want to try! The thing I'm most interested in really is just knowing exactly what is in the products I'm slathering all over myself, we take in so much through our skin but half the time don't even know what is in it. Perfume is what scares me the most, it's FULL of synthetic chemicals - I may have to stop wearing it 

Funny *Ruby* that you mention those Zealands from the Walking Company - I was in Florida a month or so ago and saw them again - I bought another pair for back up just in case! They really are the best flip flops ever!!!


----------



## Jane917

*ellesue*, I have worn Birkenenstocks for so many years that I don't even remember my first pair. I have several pair, and many have been resoled!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> Once I do some experimenting I'll for sure report back with results!! The biggest issue with the moisturizers is the shelf life, you pretty much have to add some kind of preservative to get it to be able to last more than 5 days. I'm doing research on paraben and formaldahyde free ones now, but it feels a bit like a chemistry lesson! I may stick with the scrubs and masks for now so I don't have to worry about that quite yet. I even found a recipe for homemade toothpaste that I want to try! The thing I'm most interested in really is just knowing exactly what is in the products I'm slathering all over myself, we take in so much through our skin but half the time don't even know what is in it. Perfume is what scares me the most, it's FULL of synthetic chemicals - I may have to stop wearing it
> 
> Funny *Ruby* that you mention those Zealands from the Walking Company - I was in Florida a month or so ago and saw them again - I bought another pair for back up just in case! They really are the best flip flops ever!!!


I'm excited to hear how you make out with all of your potions! I hear you on all the chemicals we take into our bodies. It's scary to think about....I don't know how "natural" it is but I just got a spray perfume from *Aveda* yesterday. It's one of their *Pure-fume Personal Blends*. I think there are at least 10 different ones & you take a "scent journey" & you can mix your own unique blend. I decided on just one, #6 which is very similar to the Shampure scent. This is a freebie too, if you sign up for their birthday program you'll receive a coupon in the mail. I agree, a backup pair of Zealand's is a good thing


----------



## Addie

*Ruby*, I'm so relieved to finally have my living situation all figured out. 
I'm supposed to move in this Monday, but we'll see how packing and everything goes.
Yes! I'd love to meet up as well!

*Paula*, I'll hopefully be there Monday, but it just depends how quickly I can pack and how efficiently I can drive.
I was going to get tires when I got up there, but mom was worried about me making that drive on old tires. So I got Michelin. They didn't have Hankook here, and I know how highly regarded Michelin tires are--like *Diane* mentioned.
I'm terrible at checking tire pressure, too, but I know I should do it more often. 

*Cobbie*, what amazing gifts! Congratulations on your new granddaughter! Oh my gosh. I imagine she must have looked so cute with her feet popped back like that!
And she's absolutely beautiful!!! Sooo sweet! I LOVE Hudsonam's hat on her! Thank you for sharing a picture!
I agree with *Jen* (Yay for your friend being pregnant! How fun!); if anyone I know is having a girl, I'm buying those hats as gifts!

*H2M*, that's great news! I'm glad you don't have to move now! What a great guy!

*Jen*, thank you! Having my apartment reserved really takes a big weight off my shoulders.
Nice shopping! Glad you were able to get more Hercut products! And good luck on finding a replacement! I'm no help as my hair is straight and flat.
Where did you buy your brush roll?
How annoying that Ikea discontinued something so useful and nice looking! I really like the one you purchased, though!
That's really interesting regarding the tomatoes and strawberries and plain yogurt. Can't wait to read more!

*Ellesu*, whoa. I can't imagine ever wearing a sweater in August! I am driving up. It's going to be quite the trip. I'm hoping to do it as quickly as possible. Since I'm bringing Addie with me, it's probably going to be a bit difficult finding a hotel that takes dogs, so I want to get through it fast that way I don't have to stay in too many hotels.
I'm really interested in the new NARS tinted moisturizer, so if you get a chance to use it, please review!

*Jane*, how exciting! I hope you'll share a picture of your grandbaby when she gets here so we can ooh and ahh as well!

*Neo*, have fun on your trip! I can't wait to hear about your inevitable purchases  and be safe!


----------



## Jane917

Addie said:


> *Jane*, how exciting! I hope you'll share a picture of your grandbaby when she gets here so we can ooh and ahh as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have no idea if the new baby will be a boy or a girl! j
Click to expand...


----------



## Addie

*Jane*, ah. Sorry, I misread that! Well, if it's a girl, then the new hat. If it's a boy, then a baseball cap? 

So I'm looking for a new GPS. Any suggestions? I've been looking at the 2555LMT, the 1490LMT, and the 1450LMT. Are any of these good, or do you all have better ones in mind? I'm hoping to get it before I leave.


----------



## corkyb

Addie:  OMG, Monday  What are you doing for furniture?  Will you need to go shopping for new furniture  That could be a fun ordeal.  Or not, if you are without any at all.  Be sure and google "pet friendly Hotels".  I used to get some enewletter about that but I stopped it years ago and cannot remember where I got it.  I hope Addie weathers the trip well.  How is she in a car?  How much does she weigh, by the way>  Let me know if I can do anything for you on this end to make your arrival a bit easier.

Neo, have a great trip!  Yes, a KB meetup in NYC would be great.

Elleisu, Birkenstocks do not feel well on my feet.  So glad they work for you.

Beauty.com is having $15 off of $75.  What do you guys buy from there?  Someone here had the Boscia BB cream.  It may even have been Addie?  Wondering how you like it?  

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## ayuryogini

It doesn't take long to fall behind here! My daughter and baby grand-daughter came for a surprise visit and spent the week. It was so great to have them here, such a nice surprise.

*SN*, I am so sorry for your loss, it's always hard to lose someone you love, no matter the timing of it.

*Ruby*, Happy Belated Birthday! It sounds like you had a great day.

*Addie* and *corky* neighbors? And close to *Neo*? That sounds like so much fun. 
*Addie*, do you chase tornados? That sounds so exotic to me. I hope your move goes easily, so great you found your apartment; is it as close as you wanted?

*corky*, you asked a bit ago what Lucy was. It's a store that specializes in yoga clothes and other sports clothes for women. I really like the way their clothes fit. I've been wondering if you ordered a purple Miss Thing?

*Cobbie*, Happy Belated Birthday and Congratulations on that new baby grand-daughter. Aren't grand-daughters the best? I only have one, and she'll be a year old next month. I cannot believe how fast the time has gone. She is just more and more fun. And what a cute hat *hudsonam* made for her.

*Jen*, I am so glad you're enjoying your Tieks! It always feels good to successfully enable someone. I think it's exciting about your passion for potions. Have you ever considered making beautiful soaps? There used to be a store on Etsy called Satin and Birch (is anyone here familiar with it?). The woman who owned it made the most incredible soaps, she was featured in a bunch of different magazines and websites, and then she disappeared from Etsy. It's really left a hole that no other soap maker has yet filled. Does that sound like something you'd like? Or is that completely different? 
I'm glad you're liking your EB eye brush, next the Luxury face brush!

Has anyone here gotten the iPad3? I bought iPad2 when it first came out, and didn't think I was going to get this next one, but I think about it every day and don't know how long I'm going to be able to resist.

*Neo*, hope you have a great trip. And take good care of that ear!


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, wow I can't believe you'll be in NY next week! I hope you & Addie have a safe, uneventful drive together. I think you were wise to get your tires before the long drive, & I'm sure it gives your mother some relief as well. We should definitely try & meet up once you're all settled in! After using the Clarins palette for several days I decided I'm not keeping it. It doesnt do much of anything & I read that it has talc in it so it's going back.

*Ayuryogini*, sounds like you've had a nice week with your daughter & grand daughter! How nice of your daughter to surprise you!! And thank you for the birthday wishes


----------



## Jen

Wow *Addie*, MONDAY?! I can't imagine packing up everything in that short of time! Good luck!!! Once you're settled let's plan a KB NYC trip, I can't talk my husband into going back but that'll give me an excuse to go without him!! 
I got my brush roll on Etsy from the seller Shopping Gals - here is their storefront - 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/ShoppingGals?ref=seller_info
This is the one I got - 


I know *Cobbie*, I'm getting a little out of control with it! You have to have a double broiler to melt things like beeswax, cocoa butter, etc. I got a cheap $20 one on Amazon, so it's not a big deal. We'll see how much I get into it once I start - and how things turn out! So glad you live in the same city as your granddaughter, how lucky for both of you!

*ayuryogini* - I've thought about soaps, and maybe I will eventually once I get really into it - but for now I am more interested I think in the face and body care to start with. Who knows though, maybe eventually!!! 
I'm still on the iPad 1 and am pretty happy with it really! The 3 looks cool, but not enough for me to upgrade yet. It does what I want it to do!

*Ruby*, sorry you don't like the palette!! Now you can buy something else for yourself though 

Tip for the day - Do you want longer, darker, fuller lashes but don't want to use the expensive who-knows-what's-in-it formulas that are out there like Latisse? Use a touch of castor oil (find pure or organic if you can), just a drop, rubbed lightly into the eyelashes at night. I've been doing this for about two weeks and I feel like I can already see the difference!!!


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, when I did it previously I had to save the image to my iPad first. Did you try that?


----------



## Jen

Those aren't my brushes, that's the etsy picture - but I have at least that many!  I don't use them all - though I do use a lot of them.  I use a lot of different eye shadow brushes for different types, a few different concealer ones depending....but I mostly plan on using the top slots for eyeliners, lip pencils, mascara if it fits, that kind of thing. 

I don't really know how to post pictures on it either, I'd like to know too!


----------



## ayuryogini

I used to be able to post pics with my iPad and, like you, am now unable to, unless I use Photobucket or something.  I'm pretty positive there used to be a "Save Image Location" option that no longer exists.


----------



## hudsonam

Hey all! Just popping in quickly to give you a heads up that I have my Clarisonic Mia in pink paisley up for sale on the FS/Trade board here.  I just never use it. 

I hope you're all well! I'll catch up on posts later.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Stopping in to say hi.  I'm still not doing any shopping...well, ALMOST....except for two large purchases that I see more as 'investments'.... 

In addition to not shopping, I've been selling.  I sold my Sony PRS350 reader and today I sold my Kindle Fire.  I feel free and less cluttered not having to keep so many things charged.

Hope everyone is doing well.  Shop on.....


----------



## corkyb

Well, two large purchases---inquiring minds want to know!

Ayurgini, I have not repurchased MT.  I did not answer you on that.  I really want one, but, I'm not particularly enamored of the colors right now that would go with my plum AND my teal.  Winnie didn't offer me a teal MT.  Perhaps I need to ask her about it. She sent me pictures or neon pink with no zipper and unlined, apple green, and a purply blue.    Mine before was more of a shimmery plummy purple I guess.  I believe there is no more of that hide though.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I probably already mentioned one of them - I had my wedding rings redone/reset.  That was a couple months back.  Then about a month ago (or three weeks), I had a diamond necklace redone.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I probably already mentioned one of them - I had my wedding rings redone/reset. That was a couple months back. Then about a month ago (or three weeks), I had a diamond necklace redone.


PHOTOS!


----------



## corkyb

Please!!!  I saw the rings I think,b tu now I want to see the necklace.


----------



## ellesu

Woot had a woot-off yesterday. I missed getting a _bag-of-crap_ again - one day I will triumph!  I did, however, make another purchase that was probably just as dumb - Dark and Milk Fleur de Sel Chocolate Covered Caramels - 2 lb. Box. It's dumb because I know it's going to melt before it makes its way to me. But, oh well. It's chocolate....


----------



## skyblue

ellesu said:


> Woot had a woot-off yesterday. I missed getting a _bag-of-crap_ again - one day I will triumph!  I did, however, make another purchase that was probably just as dumb - Dark and Milk Fleur de Sel Chocolate Covered Caramels - 2 lb. Box. It's dumb because I know it's going to melt before it makes its way to me. But, oh well. It's chocolate....


YUM!....... . Enjoy!


----------



## ellesu

Cobbie said:


> *ellesu*, there's nothing dumb about getting chocolate. As long as I have a spoon I'm okay.


*Cobbie,* yep, where there's a will there's a way! 



skyblue said:


> YUM!....... . Enjoy!


*skyblue,* I will! Now to finish the toffee I ordered around Christmas.  Maybe walking while eating will help burn the calories?


----------



## skyblue

ellesu said:


> *Cobbie,* yep, where there's a will there's a way!
> 
> *skyblue,* I will! Now to finish the toffee I ordered around Christmas.  Maybe walking while eating will help burn the calories?


Of course! 

Do I dare ask, "What's your source?"


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

my fun shopping was custom made long coat. Not much.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie, I AM seeing those.  I can't wear that flat a shoe myself.    They are very cute though.


----------



## ellesu

skyblue said:


> Of course!
> Do I dare ask, "What's your source?"


*skyblue,* my source for the toffee was woot. Woot's source was Brandini Toffee. Their poppers (bits and pieces) are so yummy mixed in ice cream or yogurt.



Cobbie said:


> In the interest of full disclosure
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Corky, are you seeing this? )
> 
> 
> I have ordered these Tieks. They are sooo not me but I'm trying to expand my conservative style horizon. Last summer I started wearing white pants and jeans and have one lavender overblouse and one on the way that I will, hopefully, like.


*Cobbie,* I love the shoes! I'm looking for a pair of ballet slippers/flats. I have a pair on order from The Sak but it seems they are having problems getting them to me.  And white pants! You go girl! I haven't worn white pants in _a while_, but jeans are a standard. I'm trying to get more color into my wardrobe - we travel so much that I've ended up with too much black and brown (my neutrals). Makes packing easy but gets boring.

*DrDin,* I would love to get something custom made! From time to time I seriously think about having shoes make for me since I have such a hard time finding shoes that work for me.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh dear.  Today my outrageously expensive Hanna blowdryer started making a loud awful screaming sound.  I'm not scared to use it and it is very disappointing for a dryer that cost so much.  Remember the first one they sent had a loose (plastic) fan and it made an awful sound.  They don't seem to be very reliable for the price.  I just pulled out my receipt and it is not even a year old yet!!!


----------



## Jen

I would contact them *Cobbie*! It shouldn't be breaking yet. Love those Tieks too, I'm dying to get more but they have none in my size in any of the 5 I want


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> Oh dear. Today my outrageously expensive Hanna blowdryer started making a loud awful screaming sound. I'm not scared to use it and it is very disappointing for a dryer that cost so much. Remember the first one they sent had a loose (plastic) fan and it made an awful sound. They don't seem to be very reliable for the price. I just pulled out my receipt and it is not even a year old yet!!!


Oh no, that's not good  They have a 2 yr warranty so definitely call them (& make them send you prepaid ups label) & send it back for a replacement. I had to get mine replaced last fall when the cord became unraveled & exposed the wiring underneath. You will get a brand new one w/all the extras. Good luck!


----------



## hudsonam

*Cobbie*, love those! Y'all are making me want a pair of those! 

*SN* I hope you get a replacement soon! That sounds awful!

Well, I tried on the WHBM dresses finally and they are all so cute! I think I'm sticking with the black with red dots that I got in the first order, but one of the ones that came in the second order is really pretty but runs big. And they ALL run much longer on me than on the models.  And do I wear stockings or no? It's an April wedding.

Anyway, I need help with shoes. What I REALLY want to where are something like these, but they are way too high for my arthritic feet.  
http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.com/store/browse/product.jsp?maxRec=17&pageId=1&productId=570006094&viewAll=true&prd=Satin+Bow+Peeptoe+Heel&subCatId=&color=&fromSearch=&inSeam=&posId=10&catId=cat210019&cat=Shoes&onSale=&colorFamily=&maxPg=1&size=

So can anyone help me find some sexy LBD shoes that won't kill me? Here are the two dress choices. I will be wearing a black shrug over anything I wear.
http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.com/store/browse/product.jsp?maxRec=26&pageId=1&productId=570034402&viewAll=true&prd=OrganzaDot+Dress&subCatId=cat210002&color=&fromSearch=true&inSeam=&posId=8&catId=cat4809277&cat=&onSale=true&colorFamily=&maxPg=1&size=

This is the big one, so maybe if they have a smaller size or can have it altered w/o costing a fortune:
http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.com/store/browse/product.jsp?maxRec=26&pageId=1&productId=570033836&viewAll=true&prd=TwoToned+Strapless+Dress&subCatId=cat210002&color=&fromSearch=true&inSeam=&posId=11&catId=cat4809277&cat=&onSale=true&colorFamily=&maxPg=1&size=


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> Oh, *Hudsonam*, no stockings.


Thanks!  I know nude sockings are not "in" (unless you're Kate Middleton) but I wasn't sure if black would be ok. I need a tan then. Lol! As for the shoes, the last time I wore just 3" heels I could feel bone rubbing on bone, so I can't imagine 4.5" heels would work but I plan on trying some on anyway. 

ETA: part of why I am leaning towards the black dress with dots is that I think it looks a little better with shrug. Stupid bad skin.  I wish I didn't have to wear it. I feel like I never get to look sexy. Humff.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Thanks to everyone for the good wishes on my new living arrangements. The boyfriend is definitely a keeper! Cobbie, I can't believe you remembered that I bought that ridiculously huge sectional.  Oh, and I absolutely LOVE the name Landry Grace. What a beautiful name for a beautiful little lady. 

I vote for the black dress with the red polka-dots. With red heels. LOVELY. 

I did a little retail therapy this weekend after a simply terrible Friday at work. I bought another tube of the Benefit "They're Real" mascara (definitely my HG of mascara), and the Urban Decay Book of Shadows IV. 

Oh, and the more I use the Naked2 Palette, the more I like it! It's really easy to combine colors to make it work for just about anything. I'm in love with the Urban Decay shadows in general. I've never had an eyeshadow stay on SO well!


----------



## skyblue

*Hudsonam*,

I love the polka dot dress and heels WITHOUT stockings. . A little Jergens self tanner on your legs, or a good moisturizer is all you need. I wore skirts and heels to work all winter without stockings. 

I would love the *Tieks*, but I am not looking! . I spent a lot of money at *Whole Foods* and *Penzeys* today!


----------



## Jane917

For those of you looking at flats, has anyone tried this site? http://www.lebunnybleu.com/newyork/

As soon as I find a dress for son's wedding in September, I am going to make an order. The colors are amazing.


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, I am so sorry to hear that your Hannah is in need of repair. I have tried a couple high end hairdryers and had terrible luck with them. After the second time I returned a T3 for repair, I went back to my old Revlon dryer from Wal Mart.  It's positively ancient, but a true workhorse. I just can't justify big bucks for hairdryer that only lasts a year. 

Keep us posted. I'd love to know how CS handles this for you.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I called but got an answering machine that said all representatives were busy and to leave my name and number.  I will have them replace this dryer as many times as necessary while it is under warranty but I will NEVER spend this much on a dryer again.

Cobbie, I failed to say that your granddaughter is just adorable.  I love that name too.  I am so jealous and want one just like her!


----------



## ellesu

*Someone Nameless,* I hate aggravation like that! Even more if I like the product enough to go through a LOT to keep it. My Roomba falls into that category. Love, love it - but it is one persnickety little something-something.... I hope everything works out *soon!*

*hudsonam,* I like both dresses but..there's something about the black with red polka dots that gives it the edge with me. Could you go with a flat/ballet or strappy sandal? So many cute shoes this season!

*Jane,* I just pulled up that link and....I'm headed back that way! Thanks!

Forgot to mention I ordered this (fingers crossed the link works):
ON SALE! The Spirit of Nottingham Woods Tree Scul...


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just finally spoke to Misikko about my dryer and they said that yes, there had been an issue with the dryers and the fans.  She was familiar with that and said the problem had been resolved.  I told her that I would like to have mine replaced with one of those.  She said I should be receiving an email (which I did). I was instructed to send the dryer back to them and they would replace it.

She went on to say that I could choose any form of shipment I preferred but to get some type of delivery confirmation.

I said "so I have to pay to send it back?"  She said "Yes.  If it is within the first 30 days, we provide a label, but after that you are responsible."

I nicely responded "So, you are telling me that I bought a $200 hair dryer that messed up before a year is up and I have to pay to send it back?"  She replied "yes ma'am" and I calmly replied "that's terrible"....to which she immediately responded and said let me see what I can do.

She put me on hold for just a second and came back and said that as a courtesy they would provide a label just this one time.  When they receive the dryer back they will send me another one.  

meh....that's better but I am not wild about their customer service.  I will not be ordering anything else from them.


----------



## ellesu

*Someone Nameless,* I'm glad it's settled in a way beneficial to you but....what a pain in the patooie!

*Cobbie* and *Jen,* would you say your Tieks run true to size? What about width - I have wide feet. Are they tight? I can't tell if there is elastic or some sort of binding around the shoes. Thanks!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I just finally spoke to Misikko about my dryer and they said that yes, there had been an issue with the dryers and the fans. She was familiar with that and said the problem had been resolved. I told her that I would like to have mine replaced with one of those. She said I should be receiving an email (which I did). I was instructed to send the dryer back to them and they would replace it.
> 
> She went on to say that I could choose any form of shipment I preferred but to get some type of delivery confirmation.
> 
> I said "so I have to pay to send it back?" She said "Yes. If it is within the first 30 days, we provide a label, but after that you are responsible."
> 
> I nicely responded "So, you are telling me that I bought a $200 hair dryer that messed up before a year is up and I have to pay to send it back?" She replied "yes ma'am" and I calmly replied "that's terrible"....to which she immediately responded and said let me see what I can do.
> 
> She put me on hold for just a second and came back and said that as a courtesy they would provide a label just this one time. When they receive the dryer back they will send me another one.
> 
> meh....that's better but I am not wild about their customer service. I will not be ordering anything else from them.


Perhaps Hannah could send some of their monkeys to come pick it up!


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL, no kidding!  We already have three monkeys.  I would suggest they quit sending so much 'stuff' and put that money towards returns of inferior products.


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> I just finally spoke to Misikko about my dryer and they said that yes, there had been an issue with the dryers and the fans. She was familiar with that and said the problem had been resolved. I told her that I would like to have mine replaced with one of those. She said I should be receiving an email (which I did). I was instructed to send the dryer back to them and they would replace it.
> 
> She went on to say that I could choose any form of shipment I preferred but to get some type of delivery confirmation.
> 
> I said "so I have to pay to send it back?" She said "Yes. If it is within the first 30 days, we provide a label, but after that you are responsible."
> 
> I nicely responded "So, you are telling me that I bought a $200 hair dryer that messed up before a year is up and I have to pay to send it back?" She replied "yes ma'am" and I calmly replied "that's terrible"....to which she immediately responded and said let me see what I can do.
> 
> She put me on hold for just a second and came back and said that as a courtesy they would provide a label just this one time. When they receive the dryer back they will send me another one.
> 
> meh....that's better but I am not wild about their customer service. I will not be ordering anything else from them.


I think they have a script because that's what I was told (pretty much verbatim) when I asked them to pay for return shipping. I really hope this is the end of your problems. I feel responsible since I brought the Hana's here.....


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh Ruby, you are in no way responsible.  Absolutely not.  How could you know about the reliability of the dryers?  I made my own decision to purchase the dryer and you are absolutely not responsible.  In the grand scheme of things it would not be a big deal if I did have to pay the return shipping but after she had told me that it was a known issue, I think they make plenty off of the dryers that they could and should do it.  After all, I bought a dryer and a flat iron from them and I REALLY do love them both.  I just want them to work.

I have a workhorse BaByliss Pro dryer that back when I bought it was only about $25 from Amazon.  I can't kill that thing but I took it to Nicaragua and in their electrical outlet the plug accidentally caught fire.  My hubby put a new plug on it (not one of the safety ones though) and it's still going.  You would hope a $200 dryer would be tougher.

Again, it is not your fault.    I'm sorry for my whining about it.


----------



## Jen

ellesu said:


> *Cobbie* and *Jen,* would you say your Tieks run true to size? What about width - I have wide feet. Are they tight? I can't tell if there is elastic or some sort of binding around the shoes. Thanks!


Yes, they do run true to size. I'm usually a 9, but it some shoes can be an 8-1/2, and the 9 Tieks fit perfectly. The back isn't elastic, which is what makes them soooooo comfortable. I'm wearing mine today, and really wish they would get other colors back in stock darn it!

*SN*, sorry for your trouble with the dryer, I hate paying a lot for something to get that kind of service. We're so spoiled by Amazon, it's just another reason I try to order everything from there!!


----------



## Jen

*Cobbie*, it's not just elastic for me - though I steer clear of elastic backed flats. I don't even bother trying them on. If they're even just too hard (or too high, actually) in the back they kill me and give me blisters. I was worried about the Tieks at first but no problems since then. It's half of why I want more - I seriously am wearing black every day so I can wear them ! 
My brown clothes are sad, but I need brown Tieks! They don't even make them, but it's not like they'd have them in my size anyway! I can get fuzzy ones or lace covered ones though.....


----------



## skyblue

I really would like a pair of the *Tieks*, but I am showing great restraint! One of the reasons they intrigue me is what *Jen* is talking about: Elastic in the back. I have a pair of black Halogen flats. The leather is super soft. They have cushioned insoles and rubber bottoms. They are cute and comfy.....for awhile! I wanted a pair of black flats to take on vacation. We walk A LOT, so I ordered many pairs of shoes from Zappos and Nordstoms so I could assure that I chose the most comfortable pair for a walking vacation. I chose this pair of Halogens. The elastic really bothered the back of my heels one day! I didn't wear them the rest of the trip, and now only wear them for short jaunts. We don't have any walking trips planned, so I just can't justify Tieks now. I know you gals all look divine in yours! I _especially_ love yours, *Cobbie*!


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> Oh Ruby, you are in no way responsible. Absolutely not. How could you know about the reliability of the dryers? I made my own decision to purchase the dryer and you are absolutely not responsible. In the grand scheme of things it would not be a big deal if I did have to pay the return shipping but after she had told me that it was a known issue, I think they make plenty off of the dryers that they could and should do it. After all, I bought a dryer and a flat iron from them and I REALLY do love them both. I just want them to work.
> 
> I have a workhorse BaByliss Pro dryer that back when I bought it was only about $25 from Amazon. I can't kill that thing but I took it to Nicaragua and in their electrical outlet the plug accidentally caught fire. My hubby put a new plug on it (not one of the safety ones though) and it's still going. You would hope a $200 dryer would be tougher.
> 
> Again, it is not your fault.  I'm sorry for my whining about it.


SN, you are not whining so don't you dare apologize  I was not happy when my cord frayed & I voiced it loud & clear too! Thank you for being so gracious. I know it's not my fault per se but I just feel bad that you have to go through the hassle of returning it. I agree that if they knew the fan was a a problem they almost should've done a voluntary recall like the auto industry.....


----------



## Andra

Andra's purchase of the day - The Harry Potter ebooks!!!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I bought these ballet flats in black a while back and I find them to be really comfortable. Not nearly as expensive as Tieks though.

http://www.zappos.com/lucky-brand-emmie-black


----------



## Jen

Andra said:


> Andra's purchase of the day - The Harry Potter ebooks!!!!!!


Did she finally release them then? I still haven't read those books! Maybe eventually.



Someone Nameless said:


> I bought these ballet flats in black a while back and I find them to be really comfortable. Not nearly as expensive as Tieks though.
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/lucky-brand-emmie-black


Ooooh - really comfortable? I like the the camel and metallic!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, they are comfortable to me but I don't have Tieks to compare them too.  It's free shipping both ways to try them though and you will see the reviews are pretty good.


----------



## Someone Nameless

And here they are in hot pink and lots of patterns:

http://www.endless.com/dp/B005CGOIZU/179-9863468-8072740?ie=UTF8&creative=395033&suppressRedirect=1&linkCode=asn&tag=googlecom09c9_endless-20&creativeASIN=B005CGOIZU&ref_=asc_df_B005CGOIZU1954155


----------



## hudsonam

Someone Nameless said:


> I bought these ballet flats in black a while back and I find them to be really comfortable. Not nearly as expensive as Tieks though.
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/lucky-brand-emmie-black


Thanks for the link!

My question for those with these shoes and with *Tieks* - do they make your feet sweat? And is there EVER a discount on them? I thought they would be really fun to buy for my friend's wedding, but then she wouldn't get a gift from me.


----------



## Jen

Well, it hasn't been super hot outside yet but I haven't had that problem yet!  Usually I have to wear knee highs or something with flats for just that reason, but I haven't had to with the Tieks.  
If you go to this link and enter your e-mail address, they'll send you a 20% off one time coupon - but it's only good for a day, so don't do it until you're ready to order!  That's how I ordered mine.  And they had the red and metallic at the time, I'm KICKING myself for not just getting them with the discount!!  

Shoot - link isn't working.  Go to the Tieks facebook page, click on 'BEST.TIEKS.YET' - it'll take you to the page.


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> Well, it hasn't been super hot outside yet but I haven't had that problem yet! Usually I have to wear knee highs or something with flats for just that reason, but I haven't had to with the Tieks.
> If you go to this link and enter your e-mail address, they'll send you a 20% off one time coupon - but it's only good for a day, so don't do it until you're ready to order! That's how I ordered mine. And they had the red and metallic at the time, I'm KICKING myself for not just getting them with the discount!!
> 
> Shoot - link isn't working. Go to the Tieks facebook page, click on 'BEST.TIEKS.YET' - it'll take you to the page.


Thank you!!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Andra said:


> Andra's purchase of the day - The Harry Potter ebooks!!!!!!


Me too!


----------



## ellesu

Thanks, *Cobbie* and *Jen!* I'd start with the black also. I'm a 5 1/2 but usually just buy a 6 because it's easier to find. But my foot is not narrow - medium width. Yep, Cobbie, I know what you mean about summer and feet.  Elastic can make my feet swell so I stay away from it - maybe it's because my feet are on the wide side and if anything binds they don't like it.

*Someone Nameless,* I like those! I have a Luck Brand bag and it is well made and so soft.

*hudsonam,* I think they would look super cute with either dress, but, then there's the price.... I'm glad *Jen* posted that link! I did a coupon search and found that there had been a 30% off coupon around Christmas last year (I think it was). The only one I found was 15% off and I didn't try to see if it worked. But...20% is better. 

*Andra,* I didn't know the books were out yet either! For those of you who haven't read them - this summer would be a good time to start.  Actually, I shouldn't be talking since I haven't finished them. Same with Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time series, True Blood, Twilight - I don't do well with series.


----------



## Someone Nameless

FYI, I went by my TJ Maxx after work and they have those same Lucky flats in several different colors for $29.99.


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, are you a New Yorker yet?? Thinking of you & hope your drive went well


----------



## Someone Nameless

This was on my Facebook news feed from RuVal Linens:

_New research has shown that Downy Ultra is actually good for the microfiber sheets. I know we have discouraged the use of fabric softeners in the past but this new formula of liquid softener helps the sheets last longer and remain incredibly soft._


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> This was on my Facebook news feed from RuVal Linens:
> 
> _New research has shown that Downy Ultra is actually good for the microfiber sheets. I know we have discouraged the use of fabric softeners in the past but this new formula of liquid softener helps the sheets last longer and remain incredibly soft._


I was thinking of purchasing another piar of the Comphy sheets, but I can't use Downy. Everyone in my family is allergic.

Nice find at Marshalls, SN.

I am also wondering about Addie. I haven't heard from her yet...


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie, I ADORE Votivo.  My absolute favorite candle and scent company. I have been using their candles for many years.  I particularly like Deep Clover, but not everyone would.  I also have used their outdoor Garden incense (not sure if they make it any longer; it's absolutely lovely) and one of my all time favorite holiday scents is their Joie de Noel.  I buy it every year in a candle and I also have had the diffuser.  Great scent.  That's a good price on Amazon for that.  Does this scent smell like Paper Whites?  Paper Whites make me nauseous.  Now I am going to have to go check and see what scents Amazon has in everything Votivo.  If I remember where I used to order online, I will let you know,. They had tons of Votivo.  I can no longer smell candles or diffusers thought and it's breaking my heart as I am very oriented toward scent.  I miss it terribly.  I think I have a polyp that is causing that.  My father could not smell for much of his adult life til they came out with Flonase.  But it's not helping me any.


----------



## corkyb

http://www.romanzagifts.com/

Check out the Votivo sale. Lots of this scent available and their prices are as good as Amazon. I have ordered many times from them but not in several years as for a while a hair salon near my work was carrying Votivo and I woud purchase during their twice a year customer appreciation 20% off.

I think I am headed back to Chico's tomorrow, speaking of 20%. Everything in the store is 20%, 15% if you aren't a whadyamacallit.


----------



## ayuryogini

*Cobbie*, I love those Tieks that you got, great color! I love tee-shirts, too. At the end of summer, Talbots always has a nice sale on their tees, so I stock up.

*hudsonam*, I vote for the black dress with polka dots; I love those shoes, but I agree with *Cobbie* and *H2M*, RED SHOES!!!
And no stockings. For bare legs, Benefit makes something called Bathina, that I've used before and liked; the women at Sephora were raving about it last summer.

*Andra* and *sweet*, Me, too, about the Harry Potter books, I was so excited that they finally came out on Kindle. I've been putting off reading them till that happened, just ordered my first one today.

*corky* and *Cobbie*, thanks for the info on Votivo; I'm definitely going to give them a try.

*ellesu*, I found the Tieks to be true to size for the most part. I ordered 3 pairs, and one pair was too big, but I think that was just a mistake. I have been able to get more than one 20% off coupon, too.
My newest pair is the Starstruck, very sparkly!!! (*Cobbie*, how did you post a picture of the Tieks, I couldn't figure it out )

*Addie*, I hope your move has been going smoothly, can't wait to hear about it!

I haven't been on here much, because I've been so obsessed with some vintage stuff on ebay and Etsy; I have been pretty bad. Also bought the new iPad last weekend; I probably wouldn't have, because it's not that different from my iPad2, but my daughter will like getting my hand-me-down and is looking forward to being able to Skype, so I did it for her 

I just bought this bracelet from beadscratz on Etsy; I bought a bag charm from her a few weeks ago and was so amazed by how stunning the work is; it just can't be shown in the pictures.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie & Corkyb*, thanks for posting the reed diffuser info! When we were at our friends' in DC she had lovely scented reed diffusers in all of the bathrooms. One was Lavender & another was Fresh Linen, which sounds similar to the one Cobbie got. It smelled like clean fresh laundry blowing in the wind. I really liked that one a lot. She told me she got them at TJ Maxx for $4.99!! I got a couple & am very happy. I also found them & more at Homegoods.


----------



## Andra

Rowling released the ebooks yesterday.  You have to purchase them from Pottermore but you can link to your Amazon account.  The 7-book set is about $55.
So now I have a complete set of the hardbacks, the paperbacks, the unabridged audio on CD (read by Jim Dale) and the ebooks.  I am contemplating the UK audio books...


----------



## ellesu

*ayuryogini,* thanks for the info! I liked the Starstruck also - it was the one I almost went with until my practical side (aka, black) won. I'm not back on Facebook so I think I'm going to email and see if I get a 20% coupon. I haven't seen it offered on Twitter so far.


----------



## Jen

ellesu said:


> *ayuryogini,* thanks for the info! I liked the Starstruck also - it was the one I almost went with until my practical side (aka, black) won. I'm not back on Facebook so I think I'm going to email and see if I get a 20% coupon. I haven't seen it offered on Twitter so far.


If you want to, you can PM me your e-mail address and I'll go there and enter it for you! You don't have to be on FB to use the code, just to get it. That way I could do it for you and they'd just e-mail you the code! If they don't reply with a coupon let me know, it's super easy to do that  !

I always said I'd read HP when it came out on ebooks, now I'm just sort of so-so on it. I have the hard copies (inherited, so to speak) and my husband is obsessed with them - but I never wanted to hold that heavy book. I just don't know if I'm willing to pay that much to read them on my kindle!

I love those diffusers! Though, I am insanely picky about scents. I could never order online!!


----------



## hudsonam

ayuryogini said:


> *hudsonam*, I vote for the black dress with polka dots; I love those shoes, but I agree with *Cobbie* and *H2M*, RED SHOES!!!
> And no stockings. For bare legs, Benefit makes something called Bathina, that I've used before and liked; the women at Sephora were raving about it last summer.
> 
> *ellesu*, I found the Tieks to be true to size for the most part. I ordered 3 pairs, and one pair was too big, but I think that was just a mistake. I have been able to get more than one 20% off coupon, too.
> My newest pair is the Starstruck, very sparkly!!! (*Cobbie*, how did you post a picture of the Tieks, I couldn't figure it out )
> 
> *Addie*, I hope your move has been going smoothly, can't wait to hear about it!
> 
> I haven't been on here much, because I've been so obsessed with some vintage stuff on ebay and Etsy; I have been pretty bad. Also bought the new iPad last weekend; I probably wouldn't have, because it's not that different from my iPad2, but my daughter will like getting my hand-me-down and is looking forward to being able to Skype, so I did it for her
> 
> I just bought this bracelet from beadscratz on Etsy; I bought a bag charm from her a few weeks ago and was so amazed by how stunning the work is; it just can't be shown in the pictures.


Thanks for the link for the legs, and I love that bracelet! Im going to check out her stuff now.

I wish I could get the ruby red Tieks to go with my dress!! I cant believe Im even considering buying them.  I think the red are out of stock though. So if I'm anywhere from an 8 to a 9, what size do you recommend?....


----------



## ellesu

Jen said:


> If you want to, you can PM me your e-mail address and I'll go there and enter it for you! You don't have to be on FB to use the code, just to get it. That way I could do it for you and they'd just e-mail you the code! If they don't reply with a coupon let me know, it's super easy to do that  !


Thank you, *Jen!* I may just do that.


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> If you want to, you can PM me your e-mail address and I'll go there and enter it for you! You don't have to be on FB to use the code, just to get it. That way I could do it for you and they'd just e-mail you the code! If they don't reply with a coupon let me know, it's super easy to do that  !
> 
> I always said I'd read HP when it came out on ebooks, now I'm just sort of so-so on it. I have the hard copies (inherited, so to speak) and my husband is obsessed with them - but I never wanted to hold that heavy book. I just don't know if I'm willing to pay that much to read them on my kindle!
> 
> I love those diffusers! Though, I am insanely picky about scents. I could never order online!!


Bwaaahaahaa, Jen, that absolutely cracks me up. You buy foundation and make up color and shoes online and you can't buy a fragrance online? hahaha.


----------



## ayuryogini

Cobbie said:


> *Ayuryogini*, The Beadscraftz items are beautiful.
> I forget to mention about posting the Tieks on my iPad is that I first save it to my camera roll, then upload it to PB.


Madeline is the woman who makes the beadscraftz items. She is a real artist and goes above and beyond.

Thanks for telling me about the Photobucket app. Here I had it all along and never knew it could do that. There is so much I don't know about The iPad!

Here is a picture of a purse charm I bought on Etsy to dress up the plum Linda I got from Winnie at Momentum. It is so cool and really looks nice with the bag. I will post pics soon. It unsnaps to attach it, and is one of those things that pictures just don't do justice.


----------



## Andra

Today was reader cover purchases. I ordered the new Javoedge Axis case for my Fire and one of their flip cases for my Nook Touch. The Axis case is in Whimsical Paisley and it should let me use the Fire in either a portrait or landscape orientation. The Nook cover is their Evening Bloom pattern in Black. I haven't seen one in that pattern before but I was getting tired of the Cherry Blossom print that I have on my K2 and K3.


----------



## Jen

corkyb said:


> Bwaaahaahaa, Jen, that absolutely cracks me up. You buy foundation and make up color and shoes online and you can't buy a fragrance online? hahaha.


Well, I've never bought a foundation online, but I guess you're right! I'm not as picky about makeup I guess! I think it's because I really hate about 99.99% of the fragrances out there. I hate smelly candles with the exception of the ones like Fresh Linen (I very seriously gag when walking past Yankee Candle or Bath & Body Works), I hate smelly soaps, and I hate most air fresheners. The girls here at work use one that smells absolutely disgusting and I'm contemplating stealing it. I can do the Fabreeze air freshener, but other than that I really don't like most things that smell!

Cool cases *Andra*!


----------



## ayuryogini

*Andra*, I love those cases, especially the paisley. Thanks for sharing.

*Cobbie*, I'm so glad you like the beadscraftz. Just to give you an idea of how helpful Madeline is, I ordered that bracelet and requested a charm be added to it. She provided a pic of all the charms she had. After I chose one, she sent me a pic of the completed bracelet, and I didn't really like the way the charm that I had chosen looked. I asked her about 3 different ones, and she actually took 3 separate pictures of how each one looked on the bracelet, AND gave me her opinion. I was so impressed with that level of CS.
The roses really remind me of my grandmother who I'm named after. Now that I'm a grandma myself, I find myself looking for so many ways that support that connection.
I have that same purse charm you chose except with a fairy charm.

*Jen*, I really get it about fragrances. I work in a place that is "fragrance sensitive", so now when I'm around highly scented things, it really bothers me (unless it's a scent I've chosen  ). I'm wondering how that works for you with your potions. Do you make them unscented?


----------



## Jen

*ayuryogini* - yes, I try to do everything I can unscented! Most of the natural things are. Sometimes the natural things in it don't have the best smells, so usually those recipes have a few drops of some mild essential oil like orange or lavendar. I don't mind mild scents, it's just that most out there are NOT mild! I am baffled by people that slather themselves head to toe in scented lotion, it's just so strong!

I totally forgot to comment on the Comphy / Downy Ultra. I find this interesting. They're just fine without the fabric softener, but if it supposedly extends the life of the sheets I guess I'll try it. Both DH and I use white vinegar in our laundry every time now, thanks so much for that tip again *H2M*!!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I seriously LOVE beadscraftz jewelry! This could be dangerous....


----------



## Addie

Hello from New York! 
Sorry I've been away for so long! I just got internet today. My place is slowly coming together, and I'm really liking the area. I start work on Monday, and I still feel like I have so much to do! I'm very happy with my apartment, though. It's nice and quiet. I already love it.
The weather is cold! Texas was in the 80's when I left, and the first night I got here, it was below freezing. I know it'll take me a while to adjust to the weather, but I'm really excited!

*Paula*, I'm here! I'm here!
I did do some furniture shopping. I'm trying to keep it to just the basics. Thank you for the advice regarding the pet-friendly hotels! I did that and was able to find a good list.
Addie normally gets carsick, but she did really well this trip. I was very proud. 
She weighs 7 pounds.
I believe *Neo* and *Jen* were the ones who tried the Boscia BB cream.
We need to meet up soon! If I'm able to finish everything, maybe this weekend? Or if not, then very soon! I don't know my work schedule yet (other than I'm there Monday), so hopefully I'll find out then.

*Ayuryogini*, I used to chase tornadoes. It was interesting. Lots of rain. 
It's not quite as close as I'd like, but it's not terrible. The place is really nice, so I think it's worth the distance.
Yay for your new iPad! Lucky daughter!
Wow. That bracelet and purse charm are gorgeous!

*Ruby*, I'm a New Yorker (wearing my Texas sweatshirt everywhere )!  Thank you! The trip was pretty uneventful, which is good, and it was actually pretty fun. Although, I am glad it's over.

*Cobbie*, those Tieks you ordered are super cute! I adore the turquoise sole. Is there more gold than purple?
That charm is so darling!

*Jen*, yes! We definitely need to plan a KB trip once I get settled. That'll be so much fun!
I really like that brush roll!
That's a great tip about the lashes! I'll have to give castor oil a try. Where did you get yours?

*Ellesu*, I LOVE Brandini Toffee. I bought it last year and ate it all in less than a month.  It's so delicious refrigerated. Whenever I passed by the fridge, I'd take another piece. I've refrained from buying more but I do miss it.

*SN*, so sorry to hear you're having problems with your Hana again! I'm glad you were able to get them to pay to ship it back, which they should! I hope you're able to get your replacement soon and that the replacement is finally the one that lasts!

*Hudsonam*, both dresses are beautiful. I agree with others, though, that the black dress with red polka dots is my favourite. Also, I love the idea of red shoes with it!

*Jane*, I've never heard of lebunnybleu until now, but I have to say I love their rain boots and wool boots! Thanks for the site! I think I may order some when winter comes around.

*Andra*, love those cases!


----------



## Ruby296

Welcome to New York, *Addie*!! So glad to hear that your trip went well & that you are settling into your new apartment. How exciting!! Too bad you weren't here the previous 2 weeks. We had an unbelievably warm (mid 70's) sunny stretch. Not typical for March in upstate NY!


----------



## skyblue

*Andra* and *cmg*, I also purchased the first Harry Potter e-book. I never thought I'd have any interest in this series, but after being persuaded to read The Hunger Games trilogy by my son, I decided to give this series a whirl.


----------



## Jen

YAY *Addie*, so glad you made it to NY! I was actually just thinking about you this morning. Moving is such a pain, but the best part is that once you've got everything put away everything is clean and organized ! Plus being in a new place is fun! I hope you quickly adjust to the weather. Just wait until next winter !

I got the castor oil at Amazon, huge thing for $10 - 


*Cobbie*, funny story about my Tieks - I was in the bank a few days ago and had them on. One woman that worked there commented on them, so I started telling her about them. Before I knew it, all 5 women that worked in the bank totally stopped what they were doing to come look. One woman made me take it off so she could touch it, then ran back to pull up the website. She was probably 6' tall and said she never wore heels either but had such issues finding good flats. She told me she wanted to kiss me  ! It was funny.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok, I'm going to NYC next week.  I'm going to spend Tuesday in SOHO.  Other than SpaceNK any stores I need to check out?  I've already got purl soho, Harney and Sons, a bakery, a chocolate shop, and a tea shop on my list.  I'm thinking about Pearl River Mart, MAC, and Shisheido also but can't quite remember what I should be looking for at those stores (or at SpaceNK).  I wish Neo was here to give recommendations 

I think I'm going to try to do the staten island ferry and MoMA and wander around Herald Square and the flatiron district also if there are any recs. in those areas.  And of course times square but I pretty much know what they have there 

And lots of theater, going to get to see James Earl Jones and Angela Landsbury in the same show!


----------



## Jen

JEALOUS!!!!!!!!! It is too bad *Neo* is out of town, I know from personal experience that she is a wonderful tour guide! Be careful in SpaceNK, it's amazing. Think Sephora, but smaller and more specialized - read more expensive stuff. I can't wait to get back so I can try that Chantecaille future skin foundation!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I've picked out a couple things from the spaceNK website, but I'm afraid I'll get there and they won't carry them in the store..I've picked out half a dozen lipstick queen lipsticks I want and this mask that looks way too intriguing:

http://us.spacenk.com/GOLDEN-ROOT-PURIFYING-MUD-MASK/MUK200005789,en_US,pd.html?start=38&cgid=SPUK3010108


----------



## Jen

That IS intriguing!!!  At least with the mask you can't try it in store anyway.  The free shipping at $75 isn't very hard!!  Make sure you sign up fo the N.Dulge card if you buy anything.  You get $5 credit for every $100 spent.  
If there is a good looking black guy named Dean he was my Raymond while I was there  !  He was really good.  I suggest going in makeup free and have one of the associates make you up!  I walked out of there looking pretty fabulous.  

I wish I was coming with you!  I've been itching to go back so bad since my last trip.


----------



## Andra

Cobbie said:


> *Andra*, I love this pattern. I had never read the JavoEdge thread until today, actually had never even looked at this cover. I read the last couple of pages looking for this cover for the KT and am impressed with the JE rep's timely responses. I put it on "Notify" hoping to see a KT cover in this pattern soon. this would be a fun change from my Oberons.
> Let me guess....your Cherry Blossom is the purple.


(looking innocent) However did you guess?? I actually have the Cherry Blossom in Red on my K2 because it was available before the purple. Then I got the purple. Then I got the K3 and the purple cover for it so the red one went back on the K2 so I can tell them apart more easily on the shelf (because it's not enough that one is white and one is graphite).



skyblue said:


> *Andra* and *cmg*, I also purchased the first Harry Potter e-book. I never thought I'd have any interest in this series, but after being persuaded to read The Hunger Games trilogy by my son, I decided to give this series a whirl.


I hope you enjoy it! The first book is still my favorite because you are entering a brand-new world for the first time.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> I took my car in for service today and the service manager, one of my first service advisors and my very favorite before she was promoted to manager , loved my Tieks. She went directly to her office to look them up. When I got home I tried on my lavender snake ones only to find that they are too wide. I called the company and talked to a very nice lady who said their snake shoes usually have a snugger fit and is sending me another pair, uncharged, and a return label for the pair I have. I asked her about the out-of-stock ones and she said they are working very hard to get more produced and that they have tweaked them to make them better. I don't know what they can do to make them better but I guess we'll find out when we get the new ones.


Looks like Tieks should school Hanna on customer service!


----------



## Jen

It's funny, I don't think they _look_ all that special! It's now they feel. I'm SO glad to hear they're working hard to make more, I want a million more of them. I have no idea how they could be better either!


----------



## ellesu

*Addie,* I'm so glad you arrived safely and are settling in. Yay! that you like your apt! I'm envious of you weather-wise since we're supposed to hit 87 today! Already! 

*Andra,* I also love those cases! I'm such a sucker for cases....

*ayuryogini,* purse charms! I wish you hadn't gone there.  Lovely!

Thank's to *Jen's* _most-excellent_ help in the coupon department I'll soon have a black pair making their way to me. Thank you again, Jen! I was tempted to go with something a bit brighter but....since Tieks doesn't do brown, I went with black.  But...*Cobbie* and *ayuryogini,* if I ever order a second pair (and they still don't have brown), it will definitely be one of the ones you gals have.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *Jen*, I forgot to mention how funny your bank story was. Every time I put on my shoes (which is turning into every day) I laugh about your taking your shoe off to demonstrate their packability...lol.
> I agree.
> 
> *Jen*, if I remember I'd like the code for another Tieks when one is available in my size. I also cannot imagine how they can make them better.
> 
> Over the past couple of years I was on *Facebook* (with a fake name), then off, then on with my real name (for all the Pinterest features), then off, on (to get the Tieks' code) and now, with *ellesu's* mention of not being on it,....off. Besides my life isn't that interesting  and it seems like it would take up so much time. *Maybe someone can explain this* - How is it that friends' and acquaintances' pictures pop up on my account asking to be "friends"? How does Facebook connect our names? I have done nothing except join...no picture, no personal facts, no comments, nothing. Kind of scary. LOL


I just recently joined Facebook. Before I joined I got lots of requests to be friends. The only way I know they did it was through e-mail. Facebook asks if you'd like to find friends that way.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, I'd like to see a picture of your actual Tieks if it is not too much trouble and you have time.  You should get back on FB.  My life is not so interesting but I do enjoy it and I love connecting with people there.


----------



## Jane917

Has anyone done business with NorthStyle.com? I just received a catalog today, and found a few cute dresses that would be appropriate for the September garden wedding, and the prices are certainly inexpensive!


----------



## Jane917

What is so wonderful about Tieks? I assume they are really comfortable, but why do I need to have shoes that can fold up and be carried in my purse?    I have a narrow foot, and they do not seem to come in narrow sizes. However, they look stretchy, so maybe they will stay on. The heel does not look stretchy, which is where I have trouble keeping a shoe on.


----------



## Jen

*Jane*, they are the most _comfortable_ flats I've ever had. That's why I love them. The fold up feature is nice for those that wear heels so these can be stashed in a purse, though I don't so could care less if they fold up. They are just so soft and supportive while still being cute. I am sensitive about the backs, these stay on without pinching. I would also love a matte brown, I hope they come out with one!


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, you should! We should plan an Accessories thread meet-up in NYC! 
Glad to hear Tieks has such great customer service!
Your shoes look even better in the photo! I am completely in love with the turquoise soles.

*Ruby*, thanks! I know, I missed all the warm weather! But it hasn't been too bad, and I've really been enjoying the area.

*Jen*, yes! It's so nice to have the move basically finished. The place looks so much better than it did when I first arrived! 
Thanks for the link to the castor oil!

*Cmg*, have fun in NYC! I can't wait to hear all about it when you get back!

*Ellesu*, I'm getting used to the colder weather, especially since it's not that different from a regular Texas winter. I know! What a weird winter it's been!


----------



## skyblue

*Addie*, hope you are settling in to your new home and new environment. Congrats on the new job! How nice to have some KB friends in the area!

I loved seeing photos of the *Tieks*, but looks like I'll be saving up for a new *steam mop* instead. Mine literally exploded today!  I'm so glad i wasn't standing closer, or I would have been burned. I don't recommend Shark! 

*Cobbie*, now my right two smileys are blinking on and off!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ohno skyblue!  I'm glad you are ok.  We have a canister style steam mop (it was cheaper so hubby bought it instead of the one I actually wanted   )and it makes me nervous every time I use it.  I just ordered a Haan refurb off of woot last week (the one I wanted to begin with) but it isn't here yet.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *cmg*! Let me know how you like your new steam mop. I think I'm leaning towards the Haan, too.

I never wanted to own a pressure cooker because of my fear of an explosion. I never considered a similar event with a mop. Based on what I am reading online, this is not an isolated incident with the Shark steam mop.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, thanks for the pics of your Tieks. Gosh they look so comfortable & easy to wear....I really want a pair but not a need so I'll have to put them on the "wish list" for now.

*Addie*, don't worry there will be more warm days ahead! Continued good wishes to you as you settle into your new home 

*Cmg*, your trip to NYC sounds like fun!! Happy shopping & come back & post about all your goodies!

*Skyblue*, oh no, I'm so glad you didn't get burned by your steam mop! Yikes, how scary. My mom used her pressure cooker when we were kids & I remember that thing hissing & steaming away....never blew up thankfully.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I love those Tieks!!!  I'd love to see a picture of the other pair too.    I have serious lust, especially if they are comfortable.


----------



## skyblue

Seriously *LOVING* your Tieks, *Cobbie*!!!  .


----------



## cmg.sweet

I want some tieks, but if I bought them they would be the most expensive shoes I've ever bought . Which means I might still buy a pair after I see what damage I do in NYC this week 

Jen, does spaceNK do samples?


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Skyblue*, I'm so sorry about your steam mop and relieved to know you were not injured. I've always been afraid of pressure cookers, too.
> I'm glad I'm not the only one crazy, er...having blinking smileys.
> 
> *SN*, here is the other pair of Tieks that I'm replacing. They are so cool I hope the new ones will fit the way they said they are supposed to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know *Jen* mentioned the cute bag that comes with it to put your folded up shoes into but I don't know if we've talked about the larger tote, hem clips, and cute flower headband. At least, I think it's a headband. (Maybe they've ordered from Hana in the past. ) The small black bag has an outside pocket for the hem clips. Not sure how that's accomplished without them showing. I guess if you're taking off your heels for these flats your feet will be hurting and you don't care what your pants hem looks like.


Wow, I love Tieks even more now!! I have a serious case of Tiek lust going on......& the little extras are just an added bonus. Cobbie, I just went to the Tieks site & they don't have my size in the matte black (probably a blessing in disguise). Do they run true to size? I'm a 7 in most brands, & my foot is on the narrow side. I assume I'd need a 7 in these but I'm not 100% sure. If/when I take the plunge can someone re-post the discount &/or how to get it? Thanks!!

*cmg*, I just saw a gorgeous blush by By Terry (Terrybly Ultimate Radiance Blush in Erotic Pink) on the blog *Best Things in Beauty* www.bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com and it's available at SpaceNK for $75!! That's a lot for a blush but it looks gorgeous


----------



## cmg.sweet

I am going to have to start following that blog...her skin tone is much closer to mine than temptalia or karen...


----------



## corkyb

I talked with Addie today! It was so cool to talk with her on the phone and be telling where to get Addie groomed, and other local things!  We hope to get together after she acclimates to work and her mom returns home.  How neat that she had someone able to come up here and help her get settled.  I just can't imagine picking up and moving across the country (although my brother and family want me to retire to Dallas).  It was really enjoyable tl speak with Addie.  I am not one for picking up the phone, (although I enjoy talking once I do) so it was neat to stretch myself and enjoy the outcome.  Addie is very easy to talk to.  

Looking forward to meeting Addie in the next few weeks.  Perhaps our yorkies will meet too....

Paula


----------



## corkyb

OK!  Enough with the Tiek enabling.  I don't even like flats.  I need a wedge or my back hurts.  I cannot wear ballet slippers.  And I won't pay $195 for those teeny tiny shoes.  All right.  I have now been to the website and clicked on all the shoes.  Are you HAPPY NOW  I buy good shoes, very good shoes, mostly clogs or sandals as my feet no longer like feeling cooped up.  I spend a lot of money and had a couple hundred pair til I donated about 1/3 or them last year.  I don't need $195 pair of shoes that I won't wear and won't return.  But I'm thinking either ruby red patent or crinkle black patent.  Or maybe just matte black.  And what the heck is a hem clip Cobbie?  And I thought I saw those flowers stuck on the teeny tiny front of the shoe in a few pictures.  Cobbie, seriously, you aren't talking them off til winter?  Do you wear them outdoors and stuff?
Ohhhhh.  I am on smackdown.  Do you guys know how broke I am from this thread and a few others?  I have to mosey on over to buy, trade and sell (notice the buy part gets listed first for me!), and try and sell a few things.  I want a new ipad.  I could have had the best one available with the money I spent at Chicos recently.  And I need a pair of flats to wear with my ankle pants when I can't wear wedge sandals because it's too freaking cold!

And it figures they have an animal print or something for $265 and that is the pair I gravitated right to.


----------



## corkyb

I saw Neo posting on another thread a few days ago.  Do you think she's abandoned us?


----------



## ellesu

Ladies, I'm thinking the FB coupon for Tieks is no longer available.  Jen entered my email - I waited and....no coupon arrived.  I emailed Tieks about it (sad, I know!) and another nice person (also named Jen - go figure!) said she'd reenter my email.  Still nothing.  I even made a new FB account and messaged them but haven't heard anything.  Bummer! So, I guess I'll just bite the bullet and order without a coupon.  Of course, alllll the coupons will then arrive.


----------



## Jane917

corkyb said:


> I saw Neo posting on another thread a few days ago. Do you think she's abandoned us?


Nope, Neo is out of the country for a bit on business. She should be back soon, if she is not already.


----------



## hudsonam

Grrr… I have serious Tiek envy from this thread!!! I cannot buy them, I cannot buy them, I cannot buy them… How do you think they’d look with my dress for that wedding? 

So I have a 15% off code for Sephora, and I was thinking I’d like some new eye makeup. Maybe something fun for the wedding? Any recommendations? I have brown eyes and dark brown hair. I’d love something fun and sparkly to make it a little more special occasion than my usual look.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Hudsonam*, you're young and trendy so I think the red would look great. Sadly, I'm too traditional for that but I'd love not to be.


Says the lady who ordered a pair of lavendar and gold snakeskin Tieks. Bwaaahaaahaa. I'd love a pair of the red myself. And I'm not young nor trendy. But I love wearing red.


----------



## corkyb

So has anybody figured out how to use that code for Tieks still?  I might give up my Sephora order and order a pair of these if I could get 20% off.  They probably are about to restock all the colors and so stopped the coupon.  Maybe if I called and begged?  No, no, no,am NOT buying these.


----------



## corkyb

Jane917 said:


> Nope, Neo is out of the country for a bit on business. She should be back soon, if she is not already.


I know. I think she's back and ignoring us.


----------



## corkyb

I'd like to hear about the difference between Ruby's new blush and the Dior Blush.  I know she has/will have both.

Cobbie...........Dallas would never be the same if you and I got together.  We'd clean the place out and then probably turn it upside down with our trendiness...


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, thanks for the Tieks sizing info...I think  I can really only consider these if I have a coupon code. I didn't even spend that much on my UGGs!

*Corky*, I dont think I'll be getting that blush, as pretty as it is. Can't justify $75, I thought the Dior was bad enough at $44. I did just get a MAC blush (Pink Cult), it's a repromote in the Reel Sexy Collection that just came out on-line. It's a matte dusty/neutral pink & compared to the others downright cheap at $20!!


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, I need that coupon code too.  Anyone ANYONE?


----------



## hudsonam

corkyb said:


> So has anybody figured out how to use that code for Tieks still? I might give up my Sephora order and order a pair of these if I could get 20% off. They probably are about to restock all the colors and so stopped the coupon. Maybe if I called and begged? No, no, no,am NOT buying these.


I just got another code using my husband's email address. Are you sure it's not going to your spam folder? I can send you my code. It's good until tomorrow night. If they had one of the colors I want I might consider it, but as it is I really, really can't justify it.


----------



## Neo

Hellooooooo Ladies!!!!!!!!!

I'm back !!!! I came back this weekend, and been running around like a headless chicken with laundry, dry cleaning, groceries, etc. And of course, back in the office today (and to the gym this morning too). Back to normal 

Except, like all of you, I want Tieks too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And like you *Corky*, I don't even do flats! Well, except for flip flops and sneakers, but those are different... I like the matte black, the matte dark red, the orange ones, and love the dark grey crocs . Thank goodness, they don't have any of those in my size ! Hopefully, by the time they do, I will have gotten over this 

I do need some comfortable not winter not summer office shoes though, so I ordered these in black (hopefully they will be comfortable and not too shiny!):

http://www.aerosoles.com/eng/product/out_of_controle/out-of-co

I am also still on smackdown, and doubly so : no shopping, no eating. I've been putting on weight in the past few months, and I've finally reached the point were I'm not comfortable in my clothes anymore, so a reaction is necessary. Just started a 2 weeks diet today (it's a tough one but an efficient one, and at least I know it works and doesn't last too long), and I'm already miserable . What can I say, food makes me happy ! Oh well, I shall overcome, and I'll be glad when it's over 

I don't think I can comment on everything I've missed, lol, but I shall lurk and follow on all the Tieks purchases, living vicariously through all you ladies !

Love the By Terry Blush *Ruby*, what a beauty!!! But $75 is just too much for a blush (especially right now, lol!)! I know that *Julip* had a BT blush (liquid) she loved to death though!

*Addie*, welcome to NY!!!!!! One step closer to shopping in Manhattan , LOL! I'm so glad you love your new place (it's so important!), and you are so lucky to have *Ruby* and *Corky* around: it makes the whole difference, having friends around, especially when moving 

*Cobbie*, you are my hero! Way to go on those gilded Tieks 

*SN*, so sorry you had to go through all this hassle AGAIN with your Hana, but really hope third time is the charm!

*Jane*, any cool plans for school break ? I can't wait to see what you will be choosing for your son's wedding!!!!

*Skyblue*, so glad you didn't get injured when your steam mop died!!!

*Cmg*, have fun in NY! But seems to be you have everything well planned out 

*Jen* and *Ellesu*: Hi   

Sorry if I forgot anyone  - I'm sure I'll remember stuff I wanted to write the minute I hit the "post" button ...


----------



## cmg.sweet

Neo or Jen, does SpaceNK do samples? I think i was to sample some oribe if they do samples.  Anything else i should check whilethere?


----------



## corkyb

hudsonam said:


> I just got another code using my husband's email address. Are you sure it's not going to your spam folder? I can send you my code. It's good until tomorrow night. If they had one of the colors I want I might consider it, but as it is I really, really can't justify it.





hudsonam said:


> I just got another code using my husband's email address. Are you sure it's not going to your spam folder? I can send you my code. It's good until tomorrow night. If they had one of the colors I want I might consider it, but as it is I really, really can't justify it.


I guess I don't know where or how to get the code so I will take yours if you aren't going to use it Hudson. You sure you aren't going to get those ruby red ones? They have matte black in my size. Who was looking for brown? I saw a croc like brown online also.


----------



## hudsonam

corkyb said:


> I guess I don't know where or how to get the code so I will take yours if you aren't going to use it Hudson. You sure you aren't going to get those ruby red ones? They have matte black in my size. Who was looking for brown? I saw a croc like brown online also.


They are sold out in the ruby red.  I also have a long big toe and I wonder if these would eventually conform to my feet. When I had Uggs they ended up with a pointy toe and I hated that. I will send the code right over.


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> Thank goodness, they don't have any of those in my size ! Hopefully, by the time they do, I will have gotten over this


This is what I am hoping!  Welcome back!


----------



## Jen

I hate when I stop getting notifications for this thread! I'm terrible about remembering if I don't get that e-mail.

Welcome BACK *Neo*!!!! I hope your trip was fabulous. Sorry to hear of the weight gain and smackdown! You won't be surprised to hear this, but I've also put on a little bit of weight lately ! I just noticed it the other day, and now I'm obsessing over it. Food also makes me happy, so this is no fun at all!!! I'm not as good about the gym as you are either!! I'm staring at this Lindt chocolate bunny a coworker gave me trying not to think of how good it would be with this coffee......UGH!

*Cmg*, no clue if SpaceNK does samples, I didn't ask. I doubt it though, it's a pretty classy place. I'm so incredibly JEALOUS that you get to spend today in Soho!!!! Make sure you report back all about your day!

I'm so bummed you're not getting the Tieks coupon *ellesu*, how weird! I'd check your junk/spam folder for sure. I have worn mine (matte black) pretty much every day since I've gotten them, now I'm not even concerned about how insanely expensive they are - I WANT MORE. As soon as they're back in stock, I'm getting matte red, green, metallic grey, camel and if they ever come out with a brown, otherwise I'll probably get the merlot lizard. Yes, I know this will be about $1000 - but I'm telling you, my feet have never been this happy in a shoe. I really do like those lizard ones *Cobbie*, though they're so not me I have no idea what I'd wear them with!! They'd look really cool with a classic plan outfit though. Those hem clips kind of kill me - they remind me of Pajama Jeans  !

Fun story this morning - well, not fun at ALL actually. I was woken up at 7:00 Sunday morning to a sound that I swore was someone breaking into my house. It wasn't, luckily - but it was the ENTIRE back wall of my closet collapsing. All of the clothes and the shoes on the big rack on top of the shelf came tumbling down. I spent a good 3 hours cleaning it up, fixing it (well DH did that, I don't do power tools) and putting it all back together. I wish at least I could have just considered it a forced cleaning out, but I JUST did that!!! Nothing more frustrating than spending 3 hours to put something back exactly the way it was!!!

As for shopping&#8230;..I did place a Sephora order for some replacements of stuff with my 15% off coupon, and ordered some more Vitamin D oil and some Phillip B clarifying shampoo from Skinstore at 20% off. Nothing too exciting!


----------



## ellesu

Welcome back, *Neo!* Best of luck on the diet. To lose weight these days I have to basically stop eating. Light snacks and one decent meal a day and more moving. It sucks.

My mission for the week is accomplished. I have managed to order my matte black Tieks. I have no idea why it was such an ordeal for me but I've muddled through and _it's done._ I'm really hoping I don't like them enough to want another pair! Thanks again *Jen* for your help - I think. 

My flats from The Sak arrived this weekend but I didn't have time to try them on until yesterday. They were a bit tight but I wore them around the house with socks for a bit and they seem good to go now. They are canvas so I imagine that helped with the stretching.

*Jen,* I don't know what was up with the Tieks code but it's all fixed now.  Thanks again! Oy vey about the closet! But....you did probably get lots of bending and stretching exercise. I think that's an excuse to at least have bunny ears with your coffee.  There is a reason I have trouble loosing weight....


----------



## Jen

Well, apparently there is also a reason I NEED to lose weight - just ate the bunny, and wow - it was good 

I agree *Cobbie*!!!! Once *ellesu* feels them on her feet though she'll be joining us in our praises!! They look like such a simple shoe.....until you put them on. Wow. I looked at all the other sad shoes in my closet this morning and wondered if they'll ever get worn again! Probably not........
I need to go add myself to the other waiting lists, I'm on for red and camel but I need the others too!!!!


----------



## Jen

I went to put myself on the waiting list for the metallic grey and found they're back in stock. I may buy them before they're out again! Now I am seriously considering the wild copper also - too much? I can't decide.....

I can't get the pictures to show up....

http://tieks.com/wild-copper.html


----------



## Neo

Ok, this talk of Tieks and food needs to stop !!!!! I'm not even allowed the bunny tail at this point 

Because like all of you, and with all the working out I do, I need drastic measures to loose weight too (trust me, you don't want to know what I'm eating - or not eating!) - but the time has come, I just refuse to buy new pants, lol! But I'm hungry 

I'm also on the Tieks waiting list for matte black, tangerine, dark red and slate grey croc ... *Ellesu*, I hope you hate them and that they take super long to get to you, so I'm just disgusted with your whole experience!!!! No, not really, just kidding, as I would hate for you to have to go through such an ordeal, or to have paid so much for shoes you don't like in the end!

Thank you *Cobbie*, I really hope I like the Aerosoles - they are my first pair, so not sure what to expect, but I have high hopes, lol.

*Jen*, sooo sorry about your closet, so frustrating ! Glad you enjoyed the the bunny . And I say go for the wild copper: it's just a fun version of brown, you know . And how can it be too much, when you already know these are your favorite shoes and you will be selling all your other shoes (right??) 

*Cmg*, SpaceNK does samples, but sometimes a bit reluctantly. Sometimes they also have the real product samples, which is nice, but sometimes they don't have any (they only have a few at any given time). All in all, I love SpaceNK, love their products, and have never been led astray on their recommendations (loved everything I got there - my latest, a few weeks ago is a gloss/balm thing from By Terry, and it's my new HG for my lips! Just lovely, and the best care I've ever had!!!). But the SA, while knowledgeable and helpful, do it with an attitude, I must say, which is not altogether pleasant . They are finally starting to come around with me, after going there for almost a year every other week, phew!!!!! I would just ignore the attitude, bully through, and enjoy all the goodies


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> Well, apparently there is also a reason I NEED to lose weight - just ate the bunny, and wow - it was good
> 
> I agree *Cobbie*!!!! Once *ellesu* feels them on her feet though she'll be joining us in our praises!! They look like such a simple shoe.....until you put them on. Wow. I looked at all the other sad shoes in my closet this morning and wondered if they'll ever get worn again! Probably not........
> I need to go add myself to the other waiting lists, I'm on for red and camel but I need the others too!!!!


So *Jen*, are they very soft and they'll eventually conform to the shape of your foot?


----------



## Jen

I totally forgot to comment on the Aerosoles!! Before Tieks - Aerosoles were my favorite shoes! I still have a ton of pairs actually that I still have and love. Most are open toed styles - but these are actually the only 'heeled' shoes I have and can wear - I have 3 or 4 for dressy occassions. They are soooo comfortable - I'm sure you'll love them!! 
And you're right - it is just a fancy brown.......darn it! I want every single color!!!

*hudsonam*, they're very soft and stretchy - they'll at least stretch to fit it, and probably over time will stay that way!


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, thanks! I want them to so I won't be tempted to buy them (well, I already am tempted). I hate my big toe and shoes that are too soft usually end up looking pointy because of my toe.


----------



## Neo

Hmmm, black matte Tieks are back in my size too... Don't ask why I even looked!!!! But then I'm thinking that I should wait, get a coupon, and get a couple of pairs at the same time (if any), especially for the slate grey crocs which are more expensive. Of course, ideally, I shouldn't buy any, and especially not right now, with smackdown still in effect... Oh, and did I mention that all my pants are of course too long for flats (and no, those transparent plastic thingies are not an option for hemming, lol!)... Aaaargh!!!!!!!!! You guys are killing me!!!!!! 

Thank you *Jen*, that's reassuring on the Aerosoles! I hope I get them soon - they were only available online, so had to order them although I have a store not far from my office . And I KNOW, that eventually you will have your Tieks in every color! I mean, we can laugh and all, but if all you can wear are flats, and those are your style and all you wear, it's actually a great investment. And yes they are pricey, but actually not that pricey for a GOOD shoe (seriously)... So just go for it - maybe try to find another coupon, or even call them and ask if they would help you somehow if you buy quite a few pairs at the same time? I say you have nothing to lose 

Ok, I have to admit that I've broken smackdown over the last couple of days since I've been back, but only for refills of stuff I NEED: I used my 15% off at Sephora for a couple of daily brush cleansers and some sunscreen for this summer, got a new Chantecaille mascara (my old one I've been using every day since October finally died, but this time I went with the cheaper one, and I think I like it even better!), ordered a new pot of Borghese mask from Amazon (they really have the best price), and got my first order on subscribe and save of the Dennis Gross AB peels in extra strength . I figure that with my stupid 2 weeks diet, I'm at least saving the equivalent of all the above on food...


----------



## Jen

UGH! Decided to get them, got another coupon from Tieks (so you can get more than one) went to buy them and THEY'RE BOTH ALREADY GONE!!!!!!!!!!! In like 10 minutes! 

It's okay to break from smackdown when there are coupons involved *Neo*!!! And when you NEED things like mascara...duh


----------



## Neo

WOW, that's crazy!!!!!!! How frustrating  !!! How did you get your second coupon? Because if there is a second coupon, I could get the black with the first, test them out, and then go for more if I decided I like them  

And thank you for understanding my needs, I knew I could count on you  !


----------



## Jen

Of course ! I half wonder if they really weren't in stock or something. That's just weird. Anyway, it's on their facebook page - you go to where it says 'best.tieks.yet' - the link doesn't work, but it might if you copy/paste this - 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/Tieks/app_245471468839596

While I was there I put your e-mail address in - you should get one soon  
TRUST me - get them!!! They're worth it!!


----------



## ellesu

LOL ladies! I'm fearing they will indeed be _just an introduction_.  _Sometimes_ when I have problems making something work (like getting the coupon code), I can walk away with an "it wasn't meant to be" attitude. I tried doing that this time but it became a challenge, and we all know how challenges are.  I had almost convinced myself that the coupon was no longer offered until....*hudsonam* posted last night about just getting one.

_Jen,_ I say go for the copper! I think copper could be a basic for me - if it's not too sparkly. Waiting to see if your generous act will push *Neo* over the edge.  Now I'm off to reexamine *Cobbie's* Tieks picts....


----------



## Neo

OMG *Jen*, you are so bad, LOL! No pressure, hu?    And *Ellesu*, you are sooo not helping!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Well, I still have 24 hours to make my mind up... I have a friend from work cheering right along with you guys: she wants me to go for them and tell her if she has to get them too 

Where do they ship from, and how long do they usually take to arrive?


----------



## Jen

If you don't decide in 24 hours just get another coupon! But really, these shoes are amazing. I don't remember where they came from, but I had them in 2 or 3 days from ordering! And you saw from *Cobbie's* pictures that they come beautifully packaged!


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks ladies I ended up ordering Tieks (matte black) and getting KFC for lunch. Are you happy?!  I figured the Tieks are free shipping and free returns, so I can at least try them out. I really didnt know if an 8 or 9 would be better for me, so I went with the 8 since I have very narrow feet. And then while I was out getting some Easter basket goodies I got so hungry and couldnt face my boring PB&J sandwich back at the office, so I got KFC.  Bad bad bad! LOL.

PS - The bridal party pic under the matte black is what sealed the deal.


----------



## hsuthard

I'm still waiting for the Comphy sheets I asked you guys about a while back. Hopefully they'll be on their way soon! I remember the back order issues you all had, right?

Anyway, I wanted opinions also on Dr. Brandt's Pore no more pore refiner with a hint of tint. I got a sample of it from Sephora when I picked up some of the Josie Maran tinted moisturizer and I really love the feel. Any thoughts or experiences with dr. Brandt's?

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?z41hs5
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corkyb

Ok, matte black, Siena brown croc or the copper?
Or the beige desert ?


----------



## hudsonam

corkyb said:


> Ok, matte black, Siena brown croc or the copper?
> Or the beige desert ?


What do you find yourself wearing the most now? Black shoes or brown?


----------



## Jen

hsuthard said:


> I'm still waiting for the Comphy sheets I asked you guys about a while back. Hopefully they'll be on their way soon! I remember the back order issues you all had, right?


If you got them from Ruval Linens, good luck to you. If you got them from Innkeepers Secrets, contact them or check their website for ETA dates.

*Paula*, all of them  ! Which do you like best?


----------



## corkyb

HUdson AM sent me her coupon code, but now I think you may have used it?
I cannot for the life of me find a coupon for a percentage off.  The best.tieks.yet page just says to put in an email and they will send a dollar somewhere  Nothing about any discount anywhere.  TOTALLY FRUSTRATED.  And I cannot decide which to get either.  And I cannot buy at work unless I use my ipad and my ipad is S-L-O-W.  I might as well just go buy another ipad instead....


----------



## Jen

If you put your name & email address then hit submit it should send the code.  It's worked for me twice now.  PM me your e-mail address, I'll enter it for you!


----------



## hudsonam

corkyb said:


> HUdson AM sent me her coupon code, but now I think you may have used it?
> I cannot for the life of me find a coupon for a percentage off. The best.tieks.yet page just says to put in an email and they will send a dollar somewhere Nothing about any discount anywhere. TOTALLY FRUSTRATED. And I cannot decide which to get either. And I cannot buy at work unless I use my ipad and my ipad is S-L-O-W. I might as well just go buy another ipad instead....


Is the code I sent you not working? The code I used today was from a different email address, so it shouldn't have been the same? I'm sorry if it was!


----------



## corkyb

Hudson, I didn't see your pm when I saw that you had bought a pair so I thought you may have just changed your mind and used your code.  Thanks for letting me know it's a different code.  I still cannot decide on color.


----------



## hudsonam

corkyb said:


> Hudson, I didn't see your pm when I saw that you had bought a pair so I thought you may have just changed your mind and used your code. Thanks for letting me know it's a different code. I still cannot decide on color.


Oh no, I wouldn't do that!  I hope it works for you! I sent you the link to the Facebook page promo in case you need another one. You have to "Like" the page first. Good luck deciding! I love the shiny ones. 

Meanwhile, my Tieks have shipped already! Woo hoo! You all are so BAD for my wallet!


----------



## hsuthard

Jen said:


> If you got them from Ruval Linens, good luck to you. If you got them from Innkeepers Secrets, contact them or check their website for ETA dates.
> 
> *Paula*, all of them  ! Which do you like best?


I got them from Innkeepers secrets, I'll check their website, thanks! ETA: They're still listed as pending. They have a notice they're expecting a shipment the second half of April. I'm fine with that, but I guess I'll need to keep washing the sheets I have on the bed until they get here 

As for the crocs, CorkyB, I have a pair in Copper and though I never wear brown, I really like them. They seem more neutral to me and go with a lot.


----------



## Jen

Oh good!!!  I was worried there for a minute.  I waited on Ruval for 5+ months.  You'll be soooo happy you ordered them, I promise!  I still enjoy crawling into bed every night!


----------



## Ruby296

Welcome back *Neo*!!! We missed you here! Yikes I can relate on the weight gain right now too. I've been really good for the past 2.5 months & then I started hitting on the black jelly beans & chocolate Easter eggs I got from Costco. I will get back on the wagon soon....I hope  Smackdown is really crappy. I've been on a modified version of sorts...lol! But all of your chatter about the *Tieks is killing me!!!* Omg, I'm afraid to look to see if the matte black is back in stock in my size. I'm pretty timid when it comes to shoe colors so I think that's the only color I would get. I signed up to be notified & haven't heard anything so I'm guessing they aren't. I love the look & your 5 star reviews are amazing, but what exactly makes them worth $165??


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie* and other posters in *Texas* please check in and let us know that you are okay, and not affected by the tornadoes! Stay safe!


----------



## Ruby296

I second what *Skyblue* just posted. Take care everyone & please do keep us posted on your safety.


----------



## Neo

Yes, please stay safe and check in when you can! Hope everybody is ok!

*Ruby*, thank you - it's good to be back and sleep in my own bed again , and it will be better even in 2 weeks when I can eat normally and use my kitchen to make tasty stuff . I just wanted to let you know that the matte black Tieks seem to be back in stock in ALL sizes now ... Not sure what's up with their email notification system (never got an email either). Still resisting, even though one pair seems to have made it's way to my cart somehow


----------



## cmg.sweet

I lucked out with a great sa at spacenk...not so good for my credit card though!  I got a few different samples and some god products for my rosacea and that mask I had linked to earlier. Now to decide what to spend 20 ndulge dollars on.  I also went a bit crazy at loccitane and purlsoho and vosges chocolates.  Haven't made it to bare escentuals or sephora yet.


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> Yes, please stay safe and check in when you can! Hope everybody is ok!
> 
> *Ruby*, thank you - it's good to be back and sleep in my own bed again , and it will be better even in 2 weeks when I can eat normally and use my kitchen to make tasty stuff . I just wanted to let you know that the matte black Tieks seem to be back in stock in ALL sizes now ... Not sure what's up with their email notification system (never got an email either). Still resisting, even though one pair seems to have made it's way to my cart somehow


*Neo*, I couldn't resist & I went to look & yup, I put a size 7 matte black in my cart too....but I cannot figure out how to get the 20% discount code from Facebook. I'm doing all of this from my iPhone so that could be the problem but when I copied/pasted the link from Jen it came up as page not found. Then I googled it & found the page but no link to click on to submit email address or anything. I'm a bit frustrated so maybe that's a sign I should stay strong & not buy them now.


----------



## Neo

Ruby296 said:


> *Neo*, I couldn't resist & I went to look & yup, I put a size 7 matte black in my cart too....but I cannot figure out how to get the 20% discount code from Facebook. I'm doing all of this from my iPhone so that could be the problem but when I copied/pasted the link from Jen it came up as page not found. Then I googled it & found the page but no link to click on to submit email address or anything. I'm a bit frustrated so maybe that's a sign I should stay strong & not buy them now.


LOL, I'm a size 7 too! Please please figure it out and order them fast, so that by the time I get home they won't be available anymore


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> LOL, I'm a size 7 too! Please please figure it out and order them fast, so that by the time I get home they won't be available anymore


I'm thinking we need a *Tieks intervention* around here! Maybe Jen, Hudsonam or Corky will come to our aid


----------



## hudsonam

skyblue said:


> *Cobbie* and other posters in *Texas* please check in and let us know that you are okay, and not affected by the tornadoes! Stay safe!


Yes! I hope everyone is ok!

As for the Tieks, I have NO business spending that much money on a pair of simple flats.  I hope I hate them, I mean love them, I mean I don't know! and I cant get it to put me on the wait list. I click the button and nothing happens. Probably just as well.

PS, my smileys blink on the iPad too. Lol.


----------



## Neo

Ruby296 said:


> I'm thinking we need a *Tieks intervention* around here! Maybe Jen, Hudsonam or Corky will come to our aid


I'm afraid this is just wishful thinking on our part    

*Hudsonam*, at least you can now stop thinking about them and just wait for them - THEN, you can start agonizing again 

*Cmg*, I'm glad you had a good time at SpaceNK and found a nice SA (which one was it?) - isn't it a fantastic place?


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> As for the Tieks, I have NO business spending that much money on a pair of simple flats.  I hope I hate them, I mean love them, I mean I don't know! and I cant get it to put me on the wait list. I click the button and nothing happens. Probably just as well.


Yes, that's exactly how I feel! But I think I really want them...gee, I sound like a whiny kid in the toy section at Target....



Neo said:


> I'm afraid this is just wishful thinking on our part
> 
> *Hudsonam*, at least you can now stop thinking about them and just wait for them - THEN, you can start agonizing again
> 
> *Cmg*, I'm glad you had a good time at SpaceNK and found a nice SA (which one was it?) - isn't it a fantastic place?


I think you're right, *Neo*, nobody is going to throw us a lifeline... 

*cmg*, sounds like you're having a great time at SpaceNK & NYC in general. Good thing I'm not anywhere near a By Terry counter! Have fun & looking forward to your reviews!


----------



## ellesu

*corkyb*, I say copper. I want to see/hear how sparkly they are or are not. I've looked at the copper so long I've convinced myself they can work as a neutral.

*hsuthard*, I'm glad you said that about the copper being neutral - and I wasn't totally convincing myself of something that wasn't so. Are they very sparkly? Especially in the sun? There's lots of sun where I live and it's just going to get worse for the next few months. I hope you love your Comphy sheets as much as we all do.

*cmg.sweet*, I hope you're having the _best_ time! It sounds as if you're well on your way.

Ummmm...I'm glad there are others having a hard time getting the Tieks coupon code - well, not really, but I'm glad to hear I wasn't the only one. 

*Cobbie*, do take care and let us know when things calm down. I hope you still have power in this heat.


----------



## hsuthard

ellesu said:


> *corkyb*, I say copper. I want to see/hear how sparkly they are or are not. I've looked at the copper so long I've convinced myself they can work as a neutral.
> 
> *hsuthard*, I'm glad you said that about the copper being neutral - and I wasn't totally convincing myself of something that wasn't so. Are they very sparkly? Especially in the sun? There's lots of sun where I live and it's just going to get worse for the next few months. I hope you love your Comphy sheets as much as we all do.


I'm in Florida, plenty of sun here, and they're not at all sparkly. I was actually surprised to hear the color description, I would have expected more of a metallic. They're not as orange as you might think either, it's really a nice color where I would have never chosen copper for me in another shoe.


----------



## corkyb

Copper Tieks overshadowed by some pretty bad family news.  However, they have already shipped so nothing can be done now except wait and see.  Hsuthard put me over the top on color.  And Hudson with a coupon.  Ruby or Neo (or anyone else),  I have a code I can pm you that Jen signed me up for.  That's the damndest site.  It says not a word about any kind of discount.  It has a lot of blank boxes and a short sentence about sending a woman in need in another country one dollar if you fill in your email.  You fill it in and, lo and behold, you get an email for 20% off!  Who'da thunk


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie, so glad to hear you are safe.  And glad I didn't know about the tornadoes until I saw my niece post that she and both her parents are safe.  They all live in Oak Cliff. Sounds like it was very bad.  I just saw a few pictures on weather.com of 18 wheelers about a hundred feet in the air.


----------



## Neo

*Cobbie*, what a relief! So glad you weren't touched by the tornadoes!

Lol, you can't blame me on this one: I've been talking about the Chantecaille mascara for a while now - since my previous and first buy, actually, last November. I'm in love with it. So much so that I actually didn't even seriously consider anything else, just went for rebuy, now that I've (finally!) finished the first tube. It's a pricey mascara, for sure, but like everything Chantecaille, it lasts for ever (I mean, 5 months of daily use!!!) and is just amazing 

*Corky*, sorry you had bad family news . Hope it's something that can get solved and get better - sending positive thoughts your way 
Yay on your Tieks (I totally think copper was the way to go if you were attracted ), hope you enjoy them when you get them 
Thank you so much for the coupon code, but I'm all set thanks to *Jen* 

I still haven't jumped the gun. I think that I will eventually get a pair, but because ballet flats are so not me in a way, I'm not sure I'll get more than one pair. And so I think I want to make it a fun one - either the tangerine, or the slate grey croc. Right now, if they were available, I would go for the slate grey croc 

*Ellesu*, did you get those copper in the end??


----------



## Neo

Ooooh, and I completely forgot, but while on my trip, I saw the bling-iest iPhone case EVER!!!!! So I took a picture to share with you ladies 










ETA: And yes, I'm keeping the pic at this huge size, because after all, it's "in your face bling" and I feel it needs to be showcased as such, LOL


----------



## Ruby296

*Corky*, how long is the code valid? Do I have to decide immediately? And I too am
sorry you got bad news about family. I hope whatever it is can be resolved without too much angst. Sending good thoughts your way....

*Neo*, that's quite an iPhone case, I must say. Was that in a museum or store? The fact that it's under some sort of lock & key tells me it must be pricey, lol!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Glad eceryone sounds safe and sound.  

Cobbie, thanks for calling spacenk and asking about samples.  You are too sweet!

Neo, the sa i delt with was nicki but she is on loan from the columbus circle store.

I am on my ipod so i have about uses up my typing patience but i did get my first by terry product today...and zelens eye cream and a couple other goodies!


----------



## corkyb

Which By Terry did you get?  The blush?

And, Neo, You have NOT mentioned Chantecaille mascara before.  As a matter of fact, when I bought the Guerlain or whatever it is, you commented about which one you use.  It must be on some other accessories board that you mentioned the "other" mascara.  Is it truly more expensive than the HG of mascaras that you now have me using AFTER you have moved on to your next product

Ruby, I think the code is good through tomorrow.  Let me know and I will pm you.


----------



## corkyb

OH and Neo,  I would have  totally gotten the red Tieks if they came in my size.  And I don't mind that I spent so much as flats are so totally not me also that I just know I will be returning them.  In the meantime, I figured out that they ship from California so I don't think I will be seeing Ms. Copper until Saturday at least.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> And, Neo, You have NOT mentioned Chantecaille mascara before. As a matter of fact, when I bought the Guerlain or whatever it is, you commented about which one you use. It must be on some other accessories board that you mentioned the "other" mascara. Is it truly more expensive than the HG of mascaras that you now have me using AFTER you have moved on to your next product


Oh no no no no no!!!!!!

I think things need to be set to right for once: please see here, my post # 7218, last paragraph 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,39403.7200.html

Also, I seem to recall that you just sneaked to Sephora before your cruise to get the Guerlain and THEN asked which Guerlain it was Jen and I used (and if I remember correctly, you actually got the golden one, while I used to use the black one, so much for listening to my stellar advice, lol) 

I'm happy to take responsibility when responsible. But I just CAN'T be blamed for every single purchase on this thread - maybe for many, but not ALL   

I think you are going to LOVE your copper Tieks 

*Ruby*, that case was in a store   . Did you get the Tieks yet?? 

ETA: and the only other forum on which I am (but very little - maybe 30 posts or so), is the Purse Forum, so no chance I posted about the Chantecaille mascara there, lol. Nope, all that shopping goodness is for your sole benefit, ladies


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Has anyone tried the Rodan + Fields products? I'm really interested in the Reverse line of products. Thoughts?


----------



## Ruby296

*Neo*, I haven't pulled the trigger on the Tieks yet. I have to make a definitive decision before I get the code. Most things I just "go for", but not with these. Did you order yet?? I'm afraid to ask what that case retails for but do you recall a ballpark? Just curious!!

*Corky*, I'll pm you if I decide to get them. I'm so on the fence. Wish they were less $.


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, come over to the dark side.....


----------



## Jen

Ruby296 said:


> I'm thinking we need a *Tieks intervention* around here! Maybe Jen, Hudsonam or Corky will come to our aid


Yeah.....no, sorry! I had to force myself to not put them on this morning. I bought Toms awhile back and still haven't worn them, I made myself wear them today. These are also very comfortable (nowhere in the same ballpark as the Tieks though, at least not yet - I think they need broken in) but I'm a bit worried about the back. It almost feels like burlap is rubbing against my achilles area so we'll see by the end of the day how it feels. I'm really sensitive there, like I have said.

To all of those still doubting, GET the Tieks! (Batting eyelashes innocently ) I know, they're expensive. There are a lot of things I don't feel are worth an expensive price tag - but when it comes to shoes, it matters. I speak from personal experience that wearing the wrong shoes can damage your feet long term! They are soft, comfortable, supportive AND cute. SUPER hard to find!! Trust me!! I refuse to buy clunky shoes that are ugly but comfortable, and most cute shoes are not supportive at all. These are the best of all worlds. That is priceless for me, personally. 
To all of those that want a coupon and aren't on FB feel free to PM me your email address and I'll get one sent. It takes two seconds, so I don't mind at all!! I can't wait for more to be in stock!!

*Neo*, when we were in NYC chatting you mentioned that you tried the Elf brand daily brush cleaner but you had mentioned buying more from Sephora. Is it better? I was going to find that one when this bottle ran out, but I'll get more from Sephora before the sale is over if the Elf brand isn't any good. Usually something with that good of a price is too good to be true! 
WOAH - that is one blingtastic case!! I bet it's heavy!

She has definitely mentioned the Chantecaille mascara before, I remember her talking about how it made her eyelashes grow really well.....but I still haven't caved!! Which is RARE for one of her recommendations!! (No *Neo*, you're not responsible for ALL of my purchases, but I'd say a good 75% of them!) I don't really need that though, as my eyelashes have an issue with hitting my sunglasses as it is! Come to think of it, since I started curling my eyelashes that doesn't happen anymore. Anyway, I want to try the new Guerlain I bought first, then maybe. But I really do love the Benefit They're Real as well, I may even stick with that in the end. I like the price.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I got the eclait de rose or something.  It is a very sheer foundation/ tinted moisturizer.  I neverget blush because even wuth a full regimen of anti-redness stuff and heavy foundation somered/pink shows through  so "built in" blush it is.

I looksd at the chantecalle mascara yesterday since i knew neo had mentioned it before, but i gotta have waterproof so it was a no go.

Going to sephora and bare escentuals today and 2 shows.

Saw angela landsbury and james earl jones and a couple other names in Best Man last night.


----------



## Andra

We had some rain and thunder yesterday afternoon/evening.  But the radar showed a band of the bad stuff just above us and below us.  In fact, at the house we only had a little bit of rain.
Glad to hear you're OK Cobbie!


----------



## hsuthard

corkyb said:


> Ok, matte black, Siena brown croc or the copper?
> Or the beige desert ?


I'm afraid I put my foot in my mouth!!  I am so sorry, you were evaluating Tiek colors when I was referring to my copper Croc color  I am so sorry, I hope they turn out to be just gorgeous. I saw croc and thought you were debating between Crocs colors. Typical error the way I jump in and out of this thread. Again, I apologize - I just looked at the website, though, and I do think they'll be perfect. Metallics always turn out so flattering, IMO, and especially where there's lots of sun that bleaches everything out.


----------



## Neo

LOL, thank you *Jen *and *Cobbie *for coming to my rescue! As I said, I know I'm responsible for quite a few (ok, maybe many) of the purchases here, but not ALL !!!   

*Cobbie*, the Chantecaille mascara I got this time is this one:



Third day using it, and I have to say that I'm very happy with it (not surprisingly, and also luckily, as I will be having it for the next 5 months, lol). As *cmg *said, it's not waterproof, but water-resistant, but I have to say that I'm partial to non-waterproof make-up in general, so it works well for me.

*Cmg*, nice on the BT foundation! Will be looking forward to your review of it! Did you also get the BT concealer? I love it (and I think so does Jen !), concealing and brightening all in one . Have fun today!!!!!

*Ruby*, I have no idea how much the case was: I really just snapped the picture in passing, but thought it must be a lot as there was no price tag (in my experience, that's never a good sign, lol)


----------



## Neo

Oh, and *Ruby*, I have decided not to order the Tieks now, so I would be happy to give you my coupon  (it's valid till tonight, midnight, PST). I have decided that if I go with one pair, it will be a fun one (most probably the slate grey croc), and so I will just have to wait until they are back in stock in my size (also, if it takes some time for it to happen, but I still think about them by then and keep on checking on them, that will mean that I really want them )


----------



## Jen

I do love the BT Touche Veloutee concealer, in fact I'm almost out I think.  I hate the push button applicator though, you can't tell when it's almost out!  It's getting harder to get it out so I'm assuming it's almost gone.  SpaceNK has been out for awhile in my color, I keep waiting - I have $10 N.Dulge points so I want to use that!  Plus I need a refill of my Oribe volume shampoo & conditioner.  If I didn't just buy the Guerlain mascara I'd totally get that Chantecaille too!  Instead it's on my eventual list.  

As for the Tieks, I for sure recommend waiting for the ones you really want!  It doesn't appear to be hard to get the coupon (or multiple coupons) so no big deal there.  

I'm also partial to non-waterproof mascara!  I have such a hard time getting waterproof mascara off of me.  I hate rubbing my eyes.  

SPEAKING of taking off eye makeup - if you have sensitive eyes, try using sweet almond oil on a cotton pad as eye makeup remover.  It works, I tried the other day!!  It's super gentle!


----------



## Jen

I meant to mention also, with each hour I'm loving these Toms shoes even more. I can tell the bottom is starting to conform to the shape of my foot, and is super comfy. The backs are hardly bothering me at all anymore. 
Not quite as cute as Tieks, but I think they're pretty cute. I got the 'classic' style in grey, but there are sooo many kinds including ballet type flats. Best part is that they're between $45 and $100 depending on the style. 
I got them from Nordstrom, I wanted to be able to send them back for free if I didn't like them. Here is a link to the general search for women's Toms at Nordstrom -

http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=toms&origin=keywordsearch#keyword=toms&type=keyword&page=1&sort=featured&sortreverse=0&category=s6000009&size=&width=&color=&price=&instoreavailability=false&lastfilter=searchcategory&sizeFinderId=0

I think these are my next ones in black -

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/toms-classic-crochet-slip-on-women/3147714?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=7032


----------



## Jane917

*Jen*, did you once say that you have a narrow foot? And the Tom's fit? I have put off ordering any because I assume they will be too wide for my narrow foot.


----------



## Jen

I'd say I have a medium foot.  I wouldn't say it's wide or narrow, but if it was one more than the other it would be on the narrow side.  I don't think they'd look weird at all with an even more narrow fit - they are not tight but are snug up against my foot.  They say they stretch and conform over time, but if you're never stretching it, it won't stretch out!  I'm liking them more as the day goes on.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Ruby, come over to the dark side.....


*corky* I'm still on the fence. I interviewed for a job yesterday so if I get it I think maybe I'll reward myself w/these....

*Jen*, you should get in on the marketing aspect of Tieks! That is some endorsement. I have no doubt they are super comfortable but I'm going to hold out for now. Hopefully those codes will still be available in the next few weeks.

*Neo*, I'm not caving now either.....you're smart to get a fun pair! That's so true about things w/out price tags....if you have to ask its usually too much


----------



## Jen

Thanks *Ruby* ! I'm in sales, so I think it's natural for me. It's easy to sell something you really believe in too! I sold them just like that to those ladies at the bank, I wouldn't be surprised if they all had them on next time I'm in there! 
Fingers crossed on your job interview! I think Tieks are a perfect reward for a new job!!!

I totally forgot to comment on those in Texas, so glad to hear everyone is ok. A lot of local people are down in Dallas for a buying group meeting, one of them emailed saying it was intense. I watched a video that was just crazy! It's almost weird to watch one in action, you don't see it very often.


----------



## Jen

*Cobbie* yes, it's bath and plumbing. I don't rep Toto, but I'm very familiar with them as I call on showrooms. Are you talking about the ones with all the bells and whistles? I think they're pretty cool, though hopefully they've dropped in price since I last looked. I think it would be so great to have a seat heater and built in bidet, but $5000 is a bit much for a toilet. I honestly haven't looked at the prices for awhile, I'd imagine they've dropped - but from what I understand the people that buy them absolutely love them. I don't know about maintenance, I bet you could contact the local rep or showroom and talk to them about that! If you're talking about the more standard toilets it's a really great brand that is well known, so you can't go wrong.


----------



## ayuryogini

I can't believe I was only away for a couple days and there are 6 pages to read through!

*Neo*, glad you're back. I love that blingy iPhone case. How is your ear?

*Addie,* wow, what a whirlwind move! so nice to hear you're settling in. And how nice to be close to corky.

*Corky*, I'm so sorry to hear about your family concerns. Is everything ok?

*Cobbie*, those were beautiful pics of your matte black Tieks. And you cracked me up about not being young and trendy and not getting red shoes, with those wild purple snake skins. I still can't see much gold in them.

*Ruby*, I'm a 7 also, and the Tieks have run true to size, except the Starstruck; they were about a size too big, but I think maybe they were mislabelled. What I did with the Gold ones is get a smaller size, then when the right size comes in I can exchange them, just in case the coupon isn't available then.

*sweet*, it sounds like you're having fun in NYC; what shows did you see, or did you say already, if you did I missed the post.

I am so glad I successfully enabled so many people about those shoes and that you love them.


----------



## Jen

The green ones are back in my size, I'm considering ordering....but I'm not really sure how much I'll wear green.  I know I'd wear red, camel, metallic grey, merlot lizard....if they'd just get in stock!!!  I was even contemplating the white lizard ones because I want more!  They're apparently addicting!


----------



## Jen

So, I didn't want to share about this until I tried it - but I may have a new favorite concealer. I really love the primer, so on my 15% Sephora order I ordered the Miracle Skin concealer figuring I could return it if I didn't like it or I have the wrong color match. I have a return anyway, so it wouldn't be hard. I LOVE IT. It's kind of a more mousse-y texture, but it went on SO smoothly and looks completely natural. Some concealers work really well for me right when I put them on, but over the day lose their coverage. 5 hours after application it looks really great still. I'm glad I waited to reorder the By Terry, I may stick with this one! It works really well under the eyes and for blemishes. Plus it's really doing a good job of covering the redness around my nose. I took a guess at light-medium and it's an absolutely perfect match on me. I thought it looked dark when I squeezed it out, but it blended right in. I think it's love at first use! HOPEFULLY it doesn't break me out!! The primer doesn't, so I assume it won't.....


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, I'm so sorry, I just realized that I never answered you!!!! Hope it's not too late 

In the end, I wasn't a big fan of the Elf brush cleanser. I mean, it was ok and I didn't toss it and finished the bottle, but it became quite painful towards the end... It worked, but just wasn't as efficient as the Sephora, so I felt I had to use a lot more. The spray didn't spray too well either, and the bottle wasn't comfortable to hold. And the smell was awful (ok, maybe I exaggerate, but I really didn't like it, especially not in the morning, lol). So all in all, it wasn't terrible, but not worth re-buying either, and to me, the Sephora is definitely worth the extra $...

*Ayuryogini*, nice to have you back! Why am I not surprised you are the one who launched this whole Tieks craziness?? LOL

My ear is doing very well, thank you . It's a weird thing, this rook piercing! I already know that it will take close to a year to completely heal, but it's a temperamental kind of piercing, lol. It will feel like it's been there forever for a few days (I will even forget it), and then, I will sleep wrongly on it for 5 minutes and it will get angry for a couple of days... But nothing bad, really. I'm just getting impatient to get my new jewelry for it: I ordered it almost 5 weeks ago now, and still nothing  (they said 4 to 6 weeks originally, but that it often came within 2 weeks, so I was hoping I would get it sooner rather than later, but obviously no such luck...).

Else, smackdown is still boring, and my diet


Spoiler



sucks


...

Jen, you had to go and post this, didn't you? LOL! Just when it's the last day for the 15% at Sephora, and I could really pass by one on my way home tonight (especially as I'm not in a hurry to get home this day, to a boring and hungry evening...)... Hmmm... I haven't really been too happy with any of my concealers lately either - I think my skin is going through a rough time with all the flying around and weather changes, and I find that everything looks cackey


----------



## Jen

Thanks *Neo*! Actually, perfect timing - I just decided to order a few more Clarisonic brush heads anyway! I figured a $3 brush cleaner was too good to be true. I had some Elf brushes once, they were absolutely horrible!!! You get what you pay for. Plus, I have a pretty ridiculously awesome brush collection, it's worth it to have a better brush cleaner. Thanks for the response!! 
Sorry!! BUT - if you're not happy with your concealers, it's worth swinging by to try! Make sure you put it on before deciding, when I squeezed it out onto my hand I was 99% sure I wouldn't like it, but it went on like silk. I've been having trouble with them too, the By Terry actually started looking kind of cakey around my nose and then 3 hours later the redness was showing through. I just figured it was my stupid skin! I can't even see redness today and it doesn't even look like I have concealer slathered on! My skin has been absolutely fantastic, except for this stubborn red sometimes flakey area around my nose. I don't mind it as much if I have a concealer that works really well! I don't think they have this brand in my stores yet, but you're in NYC - of course they will!! 
I hear you, I have plans with my best friend for dinner, I was just thinking that we're going to this great pasta & wood fired pizza place, and I'm planning on ordering a salad.  Since I'm going out I won't be able to squeeze in a workout, so I for SURE can't have any pasta or pizza!!! Boo hoo. Diets suck. Smackdown sucks too, but dieting AND smackdown has to REALLY suck!!!!


----------



## Neo

Oh no *Jen*, that's pure torture!!! How can you? Salad, seriously (one day I will have to share my thoughts on salad with you, lol, but basically: when they are healthy they aren't tasty, and when they are tasty, they are usually worse calories wise than a good plate of pasta, so really, what's the point?? )... I think you should reconsider 

And I just called my Sephora: of course they have your concealer, in all colors, and are holding a light and a light-medium for me to decide which one to get tonight ... I sooooo shouldn't, but oh well... 

And *Cobbie*, I forgot to comment, but I'm so excited you have the Chantecaille mascara coming your way, and can't wait to hear how you like it, and how it compares to the Guerlain! One thing with the Chantecaille: when you first open it and use it, it will seem like it's empty or has no product: just pump the wand in and out a few times (no need to take it completely out, but you see what I mean, right? ), and voila, all set for the next 5 months! And another thing: I'm never completely satisfied when I apply it. Immediately upon application, it always looks a bit crumbly (for lack of a better word, but that's not exactly it either, but it just doesn't look that great). I ignore that, use my lash brush, and forget about it. 5mn later, tada!!!!!!!! Something seems to have happened, and I have fantastic long (not that I need that either, unsurprisingly, like my twin *Jen*, I already have long lashes that naturally curve - I sometimes get the imprint of the tip of my lashes when the mascara isn't yet dry under my eyebrows, lol) and thick (that I need!) lashes


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I did travel abroad but don't have any fun shopping except some clothes. I will be shopping for new iPad and will share then. Happy shopping.


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, I need help! The 15% off at sephora is raising my blood pressure. Lol! In my cart now I have the Hourglass primer, Urban Decay All Nighter spray and Dior blush, but I don't know what to get! I need new blush, I need something to help with my oily skin and whatever else will make me look younger.   Help!


----------



## Neo

*Hudsonam*, you forget that we have seen your picks and know exactly how beautiful and young you are!!! Trust me, you do NOT need anything to make you look younger, not by any stretch of the imagination.

I can't think of anything, except, did you get that Benefit thingie that gives your legs/skin a glow, that Andra had linked to last week or so (sorry, cant remember exactly, but something that I noticed while playing catch up )?


----------



## Jen

I know *Neo*, you're probably right. The reason I need to lose weight is because I know myself, I'll probably cave when the waiter actually comes to take my order! They have this BBQ chicken pizza that is wood fired and just amazing. 
I'm so excited to hear your opinion on the concealer!! I hope you love it too. Hey - concealer is a NECESSITY! In my rulebook it's technically not breaking smackdown protocol when it's _necessary_!  
I have the same problem with my mascara! When I put it on, I tilt the mirror way up and tilt my head back as far as I can and still see what I'm doing. Sometimes even then I still get mascara smudges above my eyes! It's a great problem to have, that's for sure. I have a coworker with short stumpy ones and she struggles with eye makeup. Mine sort of curve naturally, but not as much as they used to. Kind of like my hair, it's not as curly as it used to be either. You should check out that Benefit They're Real mascara sometime too - maybe in 5 months when you need mascara!

We like clothes here too *Dr. D*! Good luck with the new iPad, I'm still with the 1 and just fine with it.

*hudsonam*, well, your blood pressure isn't going to like my answer but it's not like Sephora has a discount very often. I think all of that sounds NECESSARY too


----------



## Neo

LOL *Jen*, I knew you would be supportive ! I will definitely let you know how it works out for me - if it doesn't I will just have to give *Cobbie*'s Armani a try 

*Cobbie*, I'm not sure there is a name to my diet, lol. It's a 2 weeks thing that one of my brother's ex-es did a long time ago. It worked amazingly on her, and she shared it with me when I got back from the US almost 20 years ago now (O-M-G!!!!!!!! That sounds so bad and makes me feel positively old, lol). I had put on 40 pounds that year (was here as an exchange student, that's when I learned English ), and needed something drastic to kick start the getting back to normal process . I have to say that I've always been lucky to be on the thin side, eating whatever I wanted, except here: there is something in US food that my body just doesn't seem to know how to process  (part of it, I know, is this US specialty called "high fructose corn syrup", and I have learned to read every label of what I buy and avoid it like crazy, but that's not all - not sure what else though ).

Anyway, at the time I was young and the diet worked very well (lost over 15 pounds in 2 weeks, and never put them back on and continued to lose everything I had to, even after starting eating normally again). It now works less well - I'm hoping to lose 6-8 pounds this time, but not sure. Will let you know when I'm done though 

It's an excel table, and it tells you what to eat at every meal. Of course, no snacks, no junk, no fat, no sugar, no alcohol or anything that is good and makes life worth living . You can't eat anything but what is written for that particular meal. It's basically low in carbs and high in protein though. And depending on your tastes, some days are better/worse than others. Yesterday was the worse for me. Today was good. Tomorrow is so so...

At least it's just 2 weeks 

*Jen*, eat that pizza! At least I can eat it vicariously through you 

My problem is not the lack of fat, but the lack of sugar: I could kill for a cookie or a piece of cake, or a lice of bread with Nutella right now... Sigh...


----------



## ellesu

Okay, Ladies - my Tieks arrived! I. Am. In. Love. ....this is a very bad thing. I slipped them on a couple of hours ago and haven't taken them off. I can't remember the last time I've slipped on a new pair of shoes and didn't have to break them in or figure out where I'd have to wear bandaids and such. My foot is wide just under the toes and when something binds or rubs there, there isn't much you can do. Over the years I've taken shoes that fit everywhere but there to a shoe repair shop to have them stretched and even had them cut a small "v" shape on the tops of a couple of pairs. Never really worked tho. My Tieks fit just above that area yet aren't so short that my "toes show" - IYKWIM. Perfect! and...that is a very bad thing (in a very good way).  I don't know if I can stop myself from ordering another pair this weekend. Copper or Pewter maybe?? *Cobbie*, if it were football season I'd surely order the Lilac. Please let us know what you think about that color! Lots of purple worn down this way what with school colors, Mardi Gras....


----------



## hudsonam

ellesu said:


> Okay, Ladies - my Tieks arrived! I. Am. In. Love. ....this is a very bad thing. I slipped them on a couple of hours ago and haven't taken them off. I can't remember the last time I've slipped on a new pair of shoes and didn't have to break them in or figure out where I'd have to wear bandaids and such. My foot is wide just under the toes and when something binds or rubs there, there isn't much you can do. Over the years I've taken shoes that fit everywhere but there to a shoe repair shop to have them stretched and even had them cut a small "v" shape on the tops of a couple of pairs. Never really worked tho. My Tieks fit just above that area yet aren't so short that my "toes show" - IYKWIM. Perfect! and...that is a very bad thing (in a very good way).  I don't know if I can stop myself from ordering another pair this weekend. Copper or Pewter maybe?? *Cobbie*, if it were football season I'd surely order the Lilac. Please let us know what you think about that color! Lots of purple worn down this way what with school colors, Mardi Gras....


Mine arrived today too! Oh my... I don't think they'll be going back! My biggest concern is them looking like my foot after a few months of wear. My big toe presses against the top (not the end - they are the perfect size... Sigh)... See, my big toe is a lot longer than the others, so if a shoe is soft and conforms to the foot, it will end up looking pointy on me. I might have to give these a chance though. And I might totally wear them to the wedding. Flats are in now, aren't they?!  I tried on some hooker heels yesterday and I could feel my feet screaming in misery. But I digress! I need to stay out of this thread! It is so bad for my wallet.  I was surprised to see the hand written note inside too. And the fact that they came from Beverly Hills... That right there should tell me these are out of my league!

Neo, I was thinking about ordering that leg stuff, but I thought I might just try some Nivea or jergens lotion with the sparkles in it, to save some money. I probably won't be ordering anything now! Lol! Gotta pay off the Tieks!


----------



## Jen

Ahhhhhh, there is nothing like the sound of enabling success    . SO glad to hear you both like them!


----------



## Neo

Yayyy, congratulations to all the happy new Tieks owners!!! So cool that everybody is happy with their new shoes, and can't wait to see all the colors you will all be getting in the future . Please don't forget to post pictures as you get them 

*Cobbie*, I'm pretty sure the undecided one will end up loving hers too 

Which reminds me that I've been meaning to post this all day: *Corky*, please check in! Hope all is ok with you and that your family emergency is getting resolved, and not worse . Hugs

Ok, my day ended up way better than it started, thank goodness! After a super lame afternoon, and just as I was walking out of the office, I got a call that my new piercing jewelry had finally arrived!!! So I went there first and had it put in - not a pleasant experience . The first guy fumbled around quite a bit and did NOT have a gentle touch (let's remember that it's been less than 2 months, and takes up to a year to heal). After putting it in, he wasn't so sure he'd done it right, so he called up another guy to double check. The guy tried to fix whatever is was needed fixing, but after a while he just decided to take it all off (again!) and fumble on with it while not on my ear, then put it back on, re-screwing it all in and all - shudder! Anyway, at least it is done, and I have a sore ear (and some more blood to clean up tonight ), but I LOVE my new diamonds ! Super cute, and so glad I went with the smaller size and the invisible setting!!! I kind of wonder if I should have gone even smaller, but oh well, too late for that now, and can't afford new ones, that's for sure, lol. I promise to post a picture of the new ones as soon as my ear is clean and isn't red anymore (hopefully tomorrow) 

I then continued on to Sephora, and had the best MUA ever!!!! She suggested I first try the Skin Transformer concealer to see how it worked on me, even before looking at colors. I asked her if she liked it, but she said she was partial to the Armani... I asked if they had it, and they did, so I asked if I could also try that. (side note: this is my favorite Sephora, closest to my place, and they are expanding big time, with a full Ellis Faas counter, bringing in Chanel make up and loads of other goodies you don't usually find at Sephora, I'm super excited, even though it's sooooo not good for me, lol). Anyway, she sat me down and took my make up off, put on some fresh Guerlain primer, then wanted to try the Armany tinted moisturizer on me (nice color match, but a bit too much coverage to my taste, and I just really love my YSL ). Then we tried the concealers, one under one eye, and the other under the other. And *Jen*, I'm sorry to say, but we are not twins on this one . The Skin Transformer was actually horrible on me, making lines come out that I didn't even know I had (and I really didnt need to know that they were there, lol). The color match was good, but just not agreeing with my skin . It was like I suddenly aged 10 years (on the bright side, I now have a pretty good idea of what I will look like in my mid-forties , and I'm not in a hurry to get there....). The Armani on the other hand: simply wonderful! Perfect color match with the 2, and great coverage, and moist (and *Cobbie*, you are right, that little brush packs a ton of product, amazing, lol). When she applied it on top of the Transformer Skin one, it was suddenly as if I now was 5 years younger than I am, and I have to admit, I liked it 

So I came home with *Cobbie's* Armani concealer (happy now, *Cobbie*??) - well, that and my diamonds    

So much for smackdown....


----------



## corkyb

Am I the pending?  Well, it always seems that I am different, especially when it comes to shoes.  I received my Tieks today too, The copper CROCS.  I must say the color is spectacular, however, I do not find they babies at all comfortable and my TOES show and my toe, which is not all that long, sticks out at the tip and the backs hurt my tender little achilles.  Really, I think they will have to go back.  I'm surprised, but not.  But wondering if they are too small for me maybe?  They don't feel small, they just are not comfortable.  I can see what you mean about house slippers with support, but the entire top of the shoe; i.e. everything above the sole, is just damn uncomfortable.  Very disappointed.

On another note, is today or tomorrow the last day of Sephora?  I must get in there now if it is. NEO, please report on the colors you tried of the concealer.  I am thinking I will need your color as the color of that luxurious foundation you sent me is now just perfect.  

Well, at least I'll be $212 to the richer instead of $1,000 to the poorer.  I wonder if I should try a bigger size though?  Nah, everyone said they were normal sized.  My feet are just not made for shoes like that.  I took a picture, but it made my leg look like a whalle and my skin look all red and reptily, neither of which is true.  So you wont' be seeing pictures of my footsies in those shoes.

And whoever is trying to decide, go for that pink Dior blush.  It's exquisite.


----------



## Neo

*Corky*, glad to hear from you!!! But sorry you aren't in love with your Tieks . Not to enable you or anything, but it does sound like you may need a bigger size? May be worth a try?

The Sephora coupon is valid until tomorrow. I got the Armani concealer in the color #2. I don't know which color she tried on me for the Skin Transformer though, I never asked as it was obvious it wasn't for me, sorry 

I have to disagree on the Dior Blush though: it just didn't look good on me at all


----------



## hudsonam

I thought the sephora discount ended tonight?

*Neo*, which Sephora is that? We may go into the city tomorrow.  I can't wait to see your new bling! Don't forget to post pics!

*Corky*, my toe sticks up a bit on top too, and it's long but not... fat (?), and they arent hitting in the very front, so I figured maybe that's just the way they fit. You could always have them send you the bigger size just to be sure.  I'll know more once I can wear them around a bit, but I'm afraid to have the dog step on my foot and scratch them before I'm even sure. Am I crazy to think about wearing them to a wedding where they could get stepped on or spilled on when they're brand new?


----------



## Ruby296

*Corky* I think I'm the *undecided one*! I'm sorry to hear you are not happy with your Tieks, but given the law of averages a less than 5 star review was inevitable I think. Not having them I can't advise whether you need to go up a size or not. I'm still waiting on these. In scanning my closet I know I don't need another pair of shoes ever....and I'm still trying to stick to my downsizing theory. I will continue to live vicariously through all the recent happy Tiek owners! And I too hope things are settling down w/your family issues.

*Neo*, sorry your ear is a bit beat up tonight, but yay on your new diamonds! I can't wait to see the pics!!
Glad you were able to get to Sephora & find a new concealer, that's exciting. I've been pretty happy w/my IT bye bye Undereye, but I don't use it under my eyes. Luckily I don't have many eye issues yet. If you ever find yourself at the By Terry counter at SpaceNK I'd love to hear your thoughts on that blush I mentioned a couple days ago in Erotic Pink. If you haven't noticed I'm a blush fiend!


----------



## Neo

*Hudsonam*, it's the Union Square Sephora - it's a bit messy right nw because they are still setting up, but they sure seem to have everything on hand, lol. If you do go, ask for an MUA called Tara - she was not only a super sweetheart, but also fantastic . One of the reasons I like that Sephora, beyond the great selection and availability of products, is that I find the MUAs there extra nice in general. And we should totally meet me of those days you come into the city and have time for coffee or something 

*Ruby*, I will be in Soho on Saturday one week from now, and will definitely pass by SpaceNK and check out the BT blush for you - I hope I hate it ! Just kidding, lol!


----------



## Ruby296

Neo said:


> *Hudsonam*, it's the Union Square Sephora - it's a bit messy right nw because they are still setting up, but they sure seem to have everything on hand, lol. If you do go, ask for an MUA called Tara - she was not only a super sweetheart, but also fantastic . One of the reasons I like that Sephora, beyond the great selection and availability of products, is that I find the MUAs there extra nice in general. And we should totally meet me of those days you come into the city and have time for coffee or something
> 
> *Ruby*, I will be in Soho on Saturday one week from now, and will definitely pass by SpaceNK and check out the BT blush for you - I hope I hate it ! Just kidding, lol!


Thanks, *Neo*! I hope you hate it too! I do not need a $75 blush!!


----------



## hudsonam

Neo said:


> *Hudsonam*, you forget that we have seen your picks and know exactly how beautiful and young you are!!! Trust me, you do NOT need anything to make you look younger, not by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> I can't think of anything, except, did you get that Benefit thingie that gives your legs/skin a glow, that Andra had linked to last week or so (sorry, cant remember exactly, but something that I noticed while playing catch up )?


I almost forgot to respond to this. I feel like I look tired all the time! And old! ;-)


----------



## ellesu

*hudsonam*, don't you just love them! Well....except for the price.  I was getting so desperate for comfortable shoes that I was considering having something _handmade_ - if they even do that anymore. For whatever reason I seem to have ended up with a closet full of flip flops and shape-ups. While both are super comfy and work well for what they are intended, they aren't the best looking shoes. I did order a pair of Birkenstocks a few weeks ago and love, love them - but, again, not necessarily the best looking.

*Neo*, hope your ear gets better soon! I wish I could get away with doing it to my ear (they have _regular_ lobe piercings) but I'm afraid I'm can't. Maybe I can get my dd to have it done.... 

*Corky*, I agree with Neo and Ruby, you might need another size - and that law of averages hits someone. I'm a half size but the upper part of my foot is wide so I followed their sizing advice and ordered a size up and it works for me. But....considering the price, if you're not in love with them - that settles it.

Now....I'm off to check out that Armani concealer  the moist part got me....


----------



## hudsonam

*Cobble*, you are so sweet, thank you! 

Well, I was all set to wear my Tieks out today but the more I wore them the more unsure I was about the size. They might be a tad too short.  I just emailed them and I'm hoping they'll send me another pair to try.

*Cobble*, that's such a bummer about you're new Tieks! I wonder if the different colors and finishes fit differently.

I ended up ordering the small size Hourglass primer, a sephora blush and bronzer duo that reviews said was just like a similar Nars palette, and an eyeliner by I think UD. How sad that I'm not even sure.


----------



## corkyb

HELP, HELP, HELP!!!

Why can I not find any Armani concealer online at Sephora?  Now I know that Neo and Cobbie have purchased it here.  I Have decided that I NEED it in #2 and only have hours left to use my VIB, that's IF it hasn't already expired.

What else do I need at Sephora, anybody know?  I have ordered Bliss ingrown hair stuff, not that anyone wanted to know that, but the cruise facialist suggested it to me.I am going to get another mascara, but now everyone has me confused.  And I should have SUCH problems as eyelashes touching my eyebrows or the glass of my sunglasses.  Jees, I do not think I would even need mascara if I had that high brow problem.. Harhar.   


Oh yes, I need more Josie Margan (?) Argan oil.  Think I may go jumbo sized this time.  I know there were a few other things I just absolutely have to have and I cannot remember what they are, of course.  Grrr.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Corky*, that's because Sephora doesn't carry the Armani concealer. Here you go.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/giorgio-armani-high-precision-retouch/3008303?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=0


Cobbie, thanks. I was sure Neo said she purchased at Sephora, but it was probably that NK place. Do you use the master corrector also?


----------



## ellesu

*hudsonam* and *Cobbie*, I hope you both get your shoe problems worked out. I imagine the different colors and finishes fit differently also. xx fingers crossed x x

I got this http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P287110&categoryId=B70 along with some other "stuff" including _green_ nail polish.  Sounds yucky now but....we'll see.

Can someone tell me about concealer? I've lived all these many years never having used it. I've always thought you used concealer on specific areas of your face but it seems as if the Armani concealer can be used on most of your face? I tried tinted moisturizer for the first time last summer and bought Hourglass and Smashbox. I ended up mixing the two so it wouldn't be too dark or too light. Can concealer be worn alone or is it to be used in addition to other products - foundation/tinted moisturizer?


----------



## Jen

*Neo*, well I'm sorry to hear the Miracle skin wasn't a miracle for you, but I'm glad you discovered the Armani! Glad your day got better too, unfortunately mine went majorly downhill! I went out to that wood fired pizza place having decided on my pizza.....to find out it was taken off the menu. SO was my favorite salad! Seriously? Are people following me around discontinuing my favorite things?! It's uncanny! Then, got home having been looking forward to watching the Reds opening game for the entire week, month really. I'm a baseball freak and I love opening day. My DVR messed up and didn't record it  ! I was looking forward to having some down time (I PLANNED on watching the game) while my husband went out for drinks with friends (he works from home so I rarely get the house to myself, I cherish it when it happens) and then that got cancelled. My luck was just bad last night! 
At least, I convinced my dad to close today, so I got the whole day off instead of the half day I usually get. It was nice to sleep in this morning and have all day to get things done!

I have never been blessed with skin that didn't at least need concealer, so I've always used it. If I use foundation (which is pretty much always now) I do that first, then put on concealer just on areas that need a little more coverage, then lightly blend and dust with loose powder. Right now I'm using Chantecaille loose powder and I absolutely adore it. Then blush on top, unless it's cream blush which goes on before the powder.

I'm also struggling to decide on my final Sephora order, I don't _need_ anything so I should really keep it to a minimum. But this discount is so rare....right  ? I do have an Ulta in store 20%, but they don't have everything I need and don't really feel like getting off my behind to actually go all the way to the store!


----------



## Neo

Oh no *Jen*! I'm so sorry to hear about your evening fail - so frustrating . Hope you are having a better day today 

I know, too bad the Skin Transformer didn't work out for me, and so weird - but I have to say that when I first applied it to the back of my hand I was blown away by how silky smooth it felt, so nice. But well, if it doesn't look good on, there is just no point, and I'm glad I had a chance to try the Armani 

*Corky*, *Cobbie* is right, it seems that Sephora.com doesn't carry Armani, but you are right too: I got mine at Sephora last night. Maybe that particular store is an oddity? But it makes sense to me that if you have some online exclusives (although, the Guerlain LdP says nine exclusive but I got mine at the time in a physical Sephora store too), you should also have some store exclusive . And as I said, that particular store is even gearing up to carry Chanel, which Sephora usually doesn't.

*Cobbie*, thank you for your well wishes, and you were right: my ear is already MUCH better today, thank goodness! And I LOVE your orange new wallet, I would have totally gone for that color too (but I've desperately been looking for a long wallet that opens up in accordeon - love my Anushka wallet, but every time I open it half of its contents falls out, which is not good )!!!! I really hope your new Tieks will fit better, but like *Ellesu*, I'm pretty sure that you will get different fits with different leathers - now to figure out how!

*Ellesu*, I also used to apply concealer under my eyes or on blemishes before I started using foundation, with just my Meteorites all over the face. Now that I wear foundation every day, well I still wear concealer too. I apply in the under eyes area (mainly toward the nose), but also apply some around my nose, and if I have a blemish to cover. I used to apply it after my foundation, but lately, after having the YSL MUA do it another way, I have taken to applying it before my foundation - I find that it then blends better with it. But I don't think there is a right or wrong way to do this . Congrats on your AP order!!!!!!!! Hope you love it all, and can't wait to hear your verdict . Oh, and I have my regular ear lobes pierced too, lol! And you would totally get away with a rook piercing too, you should do it!!!!! I mean, you had permanent eyeliner done, I bet the rook piercing is nothing compared to that!!!!!!! Seriously! And I wish my mom was as cool and trying to convince me to get my rook pierced, lol (as it is, she wasn't too thrilled I did it, but got over it )!!!


----------



## ellesu

Thanks ladies on the concealer info. I may try a sample of something or other to see if I would take the time to use it. 

*Jen*, so sorry all that happened - and all at once! I so know what you mean about having the house to yourself. My husband travels with his work and sometimes his job assignments last weeks or months. Until lately, I've been staying home and he'll come home on weekends - if close enough, if not every other weekend or so. I miss him when he's gone


Spoiler



sort of


  but when you get used to eating what and when you want, having the bed all to yourself, etc - we go through a _period of adjustment_ when he returns.  So, it's a double edged sword - nice to have time to myself *but* when something around the house goes wrong or a hurricane visits....not so nice. I hope your weekend makes up for all yesterday's frustration.

*Neo*, maybe if I get a teeny tiny something-something I could get away with it.  My daughter got a tattoo before I had my eyes done and I accused her of influencing me.  Her father has no idea she has a tattoo and will probably throw a fit when he finds out! She's in North Carolina and the tat is on her leg so she wears pants when she's around her dad.


----------



## hsuthard

Corky, I'm sorry the Tieks didn't work out. They look so practical, but ouch on the price! You should love them for that much.

I just visited Sephora last week, so I shouldn't need anything, but I did want to recommend a product they gave me a same of that I just ordered for me: Dr. Brandt's Pore No More Pore Refiner. That stuff is fantastic!

http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P286522&categoryId=B70

I also picked up another UD eyeliner - you can never have too many! It's my new favorite color, Mildew. A beautiful green not too dark, not too bold.

http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P133707&categoryId=S10505&shouldPaginate=true

Has anybody tried Rockstar? I'm contemplating giving it a try.


----------



## hudsonam

*Holly*, I almost got Rockstar! I kind of wish I had. I ordered the Bourbon. I've never used their eyeliner so I'm looking forward to trying it.


----------



## skyblue

*Ellesu*, my hubby used to travel all the time so I can relate. I had to deal with lots of things on my own, too. 

*Jen*, I am sorry about all the discontinued items. Happens to me, too! We are now babysitting the DVR to make sure it's taping and not deleting shows! It has a mind of it's own! 

No *Tieks* for me! I just am not spending big money on flat shoes right now. I still want a pair, though! 

I have a new *iPad 3* on order, so I am researching covers! 

I just purchased a few necessities from the *Sephora* sale, but I wanted a boatload of goodies!


----------



## Neo

*Corky*, just came back to tell you that the Armani #2 concealer is way too light for me - just tried it today for the first time. So I went back to Sephora, and daylight helping, turns out I'm a #3. Apart from that, I'm in love with this concealer 

But thought I should let you know, in case you still wanted to order it 

Yayyy *Skyblue*, congrats on your upcoming iPad 3!!!! How exciting, can't wait to hear how you like it - is it your first, or replacing a previous version? For cases, you already know that I will highly recommend the Vaja ...


----------



## hudsonam

Neo, I'd love to meet up for coffe someday, and maybe a bit of shopping. 

I just ordered these felt coasters on etsy:
http://www.etsy.com/transaction/77875168

I got them in cherry. It was hard to choose! I should have gotten new coasters a long time ago because now my fairly new end table is full of scratches from our metal coasters from Wendell August. Not so good on wood.  they do have some cool stuff though. - http://www.wendellaugust.com/


----------



## skyblue

Yes, *Cobbie*, our friend *Neo* is a true pro! Smooth as silk, that gal!   Slides it right in....so.....where's the link? 

I am upgrading from an iPad 1. Sweet upgrade!


----------



## corkyb

skyblue said:


> Yes, *Cobbie*, our friend *Neo* is a true pro! Smooth as silk, that gal!   Slides it right in....so.....where's the link?
> 
> I am upgrading from an iPad 1. Sweet upgrade!


Oh, that is what i want to do. Upgrade to the ipad 3. But I am telling myself NOT until I sell a boatload of gadgets and covers. But, hey, if I return those Tieks, I will have $265 toward my new ipad. :>)

Yes, that Neo is a professional.


----------



## corkyb

Does Nordstom's charge shipping?  I wonder if I can order from there (Armani concealer) since I can't order it from Sephora.  I did get an order in and ordered my second Guerlain mascara in the golden case.  I have that Benefit, They're for Real mascara, but it splatters all over me.  I tend to get mascara on my lid when applying (on top of just applied shadow, so it's quite irritating) and sometimes under my eyes too, but NEVER because my eyelashes are touching my brows.  If I did have that problem, I wouldn't need mascara, AHEM).


----------



## Neo

Hey now, nothing sneaky about my Vaja recommendation!!!! I've been recommending this one for over a year now - and I'm just trying to be helpful 

*Corky*, Nordstrom has free shipping and returns. And of course you would use mascara if you had eyebrow touching lashes!!!! What girl doesn't want to emphasize her assets?? 

*Skyblue*, very straightforwardly, here is the link to Vaja :

http://www.vajacases.com/

I have the Libretto case (in olive night and the inside is black - not leather). It's the only case I've ever gotten for my iPad, and I've never regretted it nor had other case envy. It was worth the price, and the wait for it. Wouldn't you say so *Cobbie*?

*Cobbie*, I'm the one following you on this one, and kicking myself for not having done so earlier: really amazing concealer, thank you !!!

*Hudsonam*, that would be really cool!!!! We totally need to work on this . Love those cute coasters, and great color choice - I would have gone for the exact same ones


----------



## cmg.sweet

I am home now.  And on smackdown for a long time!  I got a swatch watch, a pair of oakleys lotsa makeup and skincare, some yarn, chocolate, earrings, and a pearl necklace and earrings.  And an iphone 4s case that can be cross-stitched for my iphone I'm getting in june.  And some teas.


----------



## Jen

EXACTLY *Paula*, my eyes are my best feature so surely I should play them up! I have mostly terrible skin, but at least I have great eyes and eyelashes  ! 
Oh, and Nordstrom is free shipping both ways on any size order. I love them! I'm interested in the Armani concealer of course, but I'm so in love with this Miracle skin stuff. It's funny how different a product can be on different skin!

I'm sad I didn't get a Vaja originally, but I like my case just fine. I did get a Wedgepad spontaneously a couple of weeks ago since everyone seemed to love theirs, I actually don't really like it. I don't think it's flexible enough, like I almost need to dump out some of the filling.

I just got an e-mail from Russell Organics, 10% off any order with code save10. It's good through Friday the 13th.


----------



## J Dean

Ugh... women and shoes.... buy thirty pairs then kick them off the first chance she gets, running around barefoot.

I don't get it...


----------



## Jen

J Dean said:


> Ugh... women and shoes.... buy thirty pairs then kick them off the first chance she gets, running around barefoot.
> 
> I don't get it...


Don't worry, we don't get you guys either  !


----------



## hudsonam

*Cobbie*, I love that card, and your Tieks haul is making me drool!  Is it crazy that I can't stop thinking about my Tieks when picking out clothes for the various showers and dinners I have coming up?? And the wedding! I'm considering switching dresses depending on which one looks best with matte black Tieks. And I need to hurry up and decide because the wedding is this Friday and the dress still needs to be steamed! I have to fill out the exchange form to get and try the 9's and I'm worried it'll be too late for me to wear them at the wedding. I think the 8's are probably best, but for the price I want to be absolutely sure.

I did a little outlet shopping today and actually found a maxi dress that flatters me! I couldn't believe it. I got it at the Gap outlet. Woo hoo! I looked at shoes too and I love all the wedge styles out now, but me and open toe heels do not mix. I hate my toe. 

ETA: Well the 9's are out of stock in the matte black, so that solves that dilemma!


----------



## Jen

I actually noticed that *hudsonam*, I'm a 9 - and I _might_ be obsessively checking back for more sizes to be in stock.....the absolute ugliest are the only ones left! I love this shoe, but they sure make some ugly ones! I also know about picking your outfit around them....I don't think I've worn brown since I bought them !!


----------



## Jen

Okay, I'm starting to get a complex.  I realized this morning that I'm running more low than I want to be on my Dr. Denese set that is brand NEW that I put on autodelivery - so I went to go change the shipment date to a little sooner.  I can't.  Why, you ask?  When I click on it, it simply says 'this product is NOT AVAILABLE AT THIS TIME."  You've got to be kidding me.  They really ARE following me around!!!!  It is literally a brand new product, what the heck?!  
At least it's not cancelling the whole auto delivery - yet - but I can't bump it up before May 18th.  I'll for sure be out before then, just fantastic!  

I'm going to stop recommending things....I don't want other people to fall in love with things that just get discontinued!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok, got some matte black tieks in the cart.

I tried looking back in the thread but got exhausted by all the shopping awesomeness.  Did any get the Petra wallet from Momentum handbags when we were all shopping?  If so, do you like it?  I need a new wallet and keep coming back to it.  Also, how is the passport working out for anyone who bought it?  I wish I had had it when I was at the airport this last week.


----------



## hudsonam

Oh *Jen*, that's awful!!! 

I submitted my Tieks exchange for the metallic pewter, since the matte black is still sold out in a 9, so we'll see. I hope they get here before Friday, although I probably wouldn't wear the pewter to the wedding because I don't think it'd go with my dress.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Just ordered USB port splitter. It was unbelievably cheap. Guess how much cheap. $3 with free shipping on ebay.


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> Oh *Jen*, that's awful!!!
> 
> I submitted my Tieks exchange for the metallic pewter, since the matte black is still sold out in a 9, so we'll see. I hope they get here before Friday, although I probably wouldn't wear the pewter to the wedding because I don't think it'd go with my dress.


I know, right?! I'm hoping it's just really popular so they're currently out. Fingers crossed! 
I'm excited for you to get the metallic pewter, will you take a picture when you get them? I think I really want those, it depends on how shiny they end up being. I think they're going to look semi dressy, I'm sure you could pull it off with a dress! Which one did you end up going with?


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I know, right?! I'm hoping it's just really popular so they're currently out. Fingers crossed!
> I'm excited for you to get the metallic pewter, will you take a picture when you get them? I think I really want those, it depends on how shiny they end up being. I think they're going to look semi dressy, I'm sure you could pull it off with a dress! Which one did you end up going with?


I'll probably stick with the black with red polka dots, but I still haven't sat down and decided!  I will definitely take a picture when I get them!


----------



## cmg.sweet

The metallic pewter is the other color I'm interested in.


----------



## ellesu

I'm also thinking about metallic pewter.  Okay. This morning I clicked on a link and it took me to this site and I really want this wallet. I need something that can carry my phone. It's so bright tho. Is it too bright for you all? I really need a reason *not* to buy it.

http://www.jennibick.com/mywalit-phone-case-sangria.html


----------



## Neo

Oh no *Jen*, I'm so sorry about the Dr. Denese stuff, what a bummer . And totally unfair! But I'm with you: I don't think it's discontinued, just a victim of its own success - which is maybe a good sign in the long run. I mean, if it's that popular, they will keep on making it, right? Still, I guess it's not solving your problem for now 

*Dr Din*, that's an amazing price!!!! Maybe I should check eBay more often - for some reason it scares me 

*Cmg*, I think you should totally get the silver Tieks, and then let us know all about them and if they are as comfortable as the other ones 

*Hudsonam *and *Cobbie*: silver is totally a neutral (well, that what they say on What Not to Wear - sidenote: anybody else enjoy that show??), so you can pull it off at the wedding AND as everyday wear 

*Ellesu*, that wallet is not too bright at all! And at least you will find it easily in your purse - I have one with big turquoise flowers on it and love it for that (and also because it cheers me up when I should be sad to spend money  )


----------



## corkyb

Regarding wallets; I also have the Petra and that sucker is huge.  I took it on my cruise, but I have not used it since then.  I did, however, take the checkbook piece out and use that with my checkbook (no register) in my purse, but be advised you then have a check book with no cover over the top.  The Petra is, as Cobbie said, a statement piece and I just don't know how much I will use it.  The Passport, now, CMG, I think you were asking about that?  One of my best purchases, EVER.  Totally recommend it.  I used it for my passport and tickets, etc on the cruise, but now it is my catchall wallet.  I throw receipts and all kinds of paper and money in there.  I also purchased the card holder and that holds all my cards.  I really really love that Passport though.  Just an all round best product.  I would also purchase that item as a sleeve for my ipad if Winnie made it (I did see it on her site at one point) and IF I used my ipad nekkid, which I don't.  
I was using the Vera Bradley Turn Key or something like that wallet for a while.   Have two of them actually.  They have wonderful organizaton and are very big.  But, if I were to buy another wallet, and it is only a matter of time before I do, I would buy the Tano main wallet.  I don't know what it's called, but I handled it in a store and I loved it..  It's their major wallet seller I think and you can get it for about $99.--  LOve the colors in the Jenny Bick Elleisu.  

Jen, I so know what you are going through with Dr. Denise.  I had the same thing happen to me with the Aveda Green Science moisturizer.  I still miss that although with the Vitamin D oil and the Clinique Moisture Surge Intense along with the Mally primer, I am in pretty good shape.  Actually, I wish the Mally would get used up as I have the Mineral Veil by Hourglass and also another one that Neo purchased and then never mentioned again.....you know in typical Neo fashion.  

Tieks:  I hope I do not wait too long to figure out what I need to do to return these.  I typically do that and that would be a very expensive mistake.  

Gosh, I'm tired.


----------



## corkyb

And Cobbie, my smiley is not moving, nope, it's not.


----------



## Jen

*Cobbie*, you are so sweet - thanks for offering! You saying that reminded me though that I also have that, thanks for the reminder! It's okay, combined with the serum it's good enough - at least I'll know that I won't break out from it. I'm still hoping that *Neo* is right and it's just a function of its sucess. We'll see. For now, don't buy anything I like! 

That's a fun wallet *ellesu*, I like all the pockets. A bit bright for my tastes as well, but if you can rock that - go for it.

I'm so obsessed with getting more Tieks!!! It's ridiculous, really. I've just never had this great of a shoe! I'm excited to see what the metallic ones look like, *Cobbie* I agree - metallic grey is for sure neutral. *Neo* - I watched SO much What Not to Wear!! My husband even likes it. We used to DVR it, then got a little sick of it for awhile and haven't watched it much since. Thanks for the reminder on that, I'd like to watch some more of that show. I think half of America should watch that show    The people they find just kill me. One of my favorites was a woman who had flames on everything she wore. And it was mostly pink and leopard velvet sweatsuits - with flames. You just can't make this stuff up! They do amazing work with those women!

*Paula*, hate to break it to you, but your smiley is flashing. 

And now I think I really have to get a Passport. I wanted one back then, and I keep thinking about it now that you all keep mentioning it!


----------



## Jen

That happened to me with the green ones. Lots of people waiting I guess! And please stop mentioning your PTTM, I have been thinking about that one since they first came up! I just love that wallet - but I don't like that there aren't any pictures of the inside. There are lots of pockets? (I'm NOT thinking about buying that expensive of a wallet......I'm _not_.....)
And I also did _not_ go immediately to the Momentum site, and I definitely do _not_ have a ruby passport in my cart.


----------



## cmg.sweet

The tano chicklit wallet does look good.  I may have to see if my dillards has one for me to look at.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

OMG...I got my anniversary present a month early and I am THRILLED! My boyfriend got it SO right!


And I decided to treat myself to a Roku for my bedroom (since I have an actual computer connected to my TV in the living room):



I bought it from the Roku website, which actually had a much better price than Amazon! And they have $10 off and FREE shipping through 4/15!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Obviously I have not figured out how to resize pictures. I'll be happy to correct my post if someone would be kind enough to tell me how!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Oh, and I almost forgot! I bought this little bag the other day with my $10 for $20 Living Social deal:


----------



## Jen

*H2M*, I've said it before, and will say it again - that boyfriend of yours is a keeper! What an amazing gift, you'll have to let us know what you make in it. There is a thread too, as I'm sure you already know!


----------



## hudsonam

Umm... I may or may not have just ordered a pair of ruby red Tieks...  

H2M, what an awesome boyfriend you have!

ETA: and it looks like I may have gotten the last pair in that size.


----------



## corkyb

Whooohoooo Hudson.  You go. Have you been sitting on the Tieks site or what?  They have been out in every size in that color for a while now.


----------



## hudsonam

Corky, it was pure dumb luck. LOL! I honestly don't mind spending more on good shoes, but I really can't believe I now have two pairs of these on my credit card. Then at the end of the year i wonder where all my "hat money" went.   I really don't think I'll keep them both, but of course the fact that they are so hard to get just sucked me right in. I'm so weak!

Oh, I also got my sephora order today. The blush/bronzer duo is huge! I think I like it. Thank goodness I got the lighter shade because it's pretty dark. A little goes a long way. The UD eyeliner seems good - I'll try it tomorrow, along with the Hourglass primer.


----------



## Jen

*hudsonam*, did you get them in a 9?! I've been stalking it, I can't believe you got them!! I did go check....and grabbed the last green  - they aren't my #1 top choice, but I do want them and who knows when other colors will be in stock. If you do have them both in 9 and decide not to keep one of them - let me know before you return them, I may buy them from you!!

Also - someone said they wanted matte black and they were out - they were back in stock in 9's, so you may want to check back. I totally don't feel better when other people cave too  ..........


----------



## skyblue

Theses are my go to metallic flats. Sorry I can't seem to post just a photo, but the link works. . They are comfy, and very neutral! Just scroll down to the studded metallic ballet flat.
http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/ak-anne-klein-buttons-studded-leather-ballet-flats

*Cmg*, glad you had fun on your trip, and got some really cool things! 

*Jen*, I really like the Dr Denese TSV, too!

*Corky*, I will consider the passport wallet. Sounds like a winner!

*H2M*, nice boyfriend!! That's the color I own and I love it! I just used mine yesterday. I can't wait to hear what you make with it!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> *hudsonam*, did you get them in a 9?! I've been stalking it, I can't believe you got them!! I did go check....and grabbed the last green  - they aren't my #1 top choice, but I do want them and who knows when other colors will be in stock. If you do have them both in 9 and decide not to keep one of them - let me know before you return them, I may buy them from you!!
> 
> Also - someone said they wanted matte black and they were out - they were back in stock in 9's, so you may want to check back. I totally don't feel better when other people cave too  ..........


I wanted the matte blacks in a 9 to try, but I decided to keep my pewter exchange (not that I'd necessarily have been able to change it anyway). I got the ruby red in an 8, so we'll see if they fit or if I end up in 9's. I tried on my dresses last night with the Tieks and I didn't like it.  Well, I was discouraged to begin with because I am VERY bloated right now and the dresses were all tight on me!!!   I don't know what I'm going to do now. I think I'll be better in two days, but who knows. I'm probably going to go out and see if I can find something that will be more comfortable. The black and red dot dress is definitely going to chafe me under the arms.  But re: the shoes, I have heels I'm going to wear and I'll just bring the Tieks with me to change into, IF I get the 9's by then and can try them both on. I kind of doubt they'll be here by Friday though. Ugh, this is one of those days. Darn hormones. 

I love those green ones though *Jen*. I thought about getting those too.

*skyblue*, those flats are so cute!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok just ordered the pewter.  I hope they fit.


----------



## Jen

I'm always so mad that I'm a size 9, so is half the world. The top 3 colors I want other than red are in stock in pretty much every size but 9. Irritating!!!! *hudsonam*, it's probably too late to consider for the wedding, but the matte black was there in a 9. 
I hope you're all using the FB 20% code, I got a third one today so there is apparently no limit!


----------



## Jen

I'm weak....but maybe smart. I've been wanting a new wallet, have been lusting after the PTTM but I don't think it's going to be big enough from the descriptions I read. I like lots of slots for cards, etc. But I also want something for reciepts and random pieces of paper. So, I decided to get a Ruby Passport from Momentum (I assume that's red, it's not real clear on her site)....and I saw Hobo International on Hautelook today - and MAN they were selling out like hotcakes! I wonder if they only had 1 - I put this in my cart and it was immediately on hold, I ordered it & now it says sold out. It's typically around $100, I got it for $46.




























So, after buying green Tieks this morning I should really be on smackdown, but hey - a $46 wallet & a $46 passport is better than a $250 wallet....right ? Sure.......


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, great find! I love my Hobo clutch.

I went to Ross during lunch and I found two more dresses to try for the wedding - I couldn't decide so I want hubby to help me choose. I also got a casual dress for another time for only $15.99. I couldn't pass that up. AND my Tieks are shipping out today, so fingers crossed I'll get them on Friday! I got them really quick last time.

Anyway, let me know what you think of the dresses. This one is the exact same style, but the material on mine is different and looks a little more dressy, I think (it says it's a "work" dress, which is kind of what I'm thinking, but it would be very dressy work):
http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/calvin-klein-dress-cowl-neckline-belted-work-dress?ID=536488&CategoryID=13245&LinkType=#fn=DEPARTMENT_TYPE%3DDresses%26sp%3D2%26spc%3D67%26ruleId%3D25%26slotId%3D

The material looks more like this - http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/calvin-klein-dress-sleeveless-seamed-sheath?ID=536508&CategoryID=13245&LinkType=#fn=DEPARTMENT_TYPE%3DDresses%26sp%3D2%26spc%3D67%26ruleId%3D25%26slotId%3D

And the other is a Tahari dress but I can't find a picture anywhere. I know I'm stressing over this wedding WAY too much. Ugh.

ETA: The Tahari dress is kind of shaped like this, but it's white with a black foral print and a black bow at the waist. And it's not silk:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Elie-Tahari-100-Silk-Black-Dress-in-size-10-/150792789340?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item231bf35d5c


----------



## Jen

I really like both of those dresses *hudsonam*!! I think either would look really cute with metallic or black Tieks!! I think I'm leaning toward the first one, but the second one looks like it may be a little dressier. It would be easier if you posted pictures of them ON you 

My green Tieks already shipped too!!!! Now I have to go find some more green for my wardrobe.....


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, thanks! The second is definitely more casual than that picture, but the shape and style is the same. It would look awesome with the Ruby Red.  But now I have to find a dry cleaner around me who can clean one of them in a day!


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, why do primers make my face so dry??  I have on the Hourglass primer today and I can't wait to go home and wash my face and slather it with moisturizer. I thought they were supposed to help by holding your moisturizer in, for one thing. I guess this will be going back.


----------



## Jen

Oh no!!!  Not all of them will, the Hourglass is definitely not very moisturizing.  The Mally moisturizer is very moisturizing, so is the Miracle Skin Transformer I have been using.  It really depends on how it interacts with your skin and your products I guess.  I'm sorry to hear that, it's a really great primer!!!


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, the Mally dries me out too. Smashbox doesn't seem to, but it does seem to break me out. My face gets so oily - all I want is a primer so I won't look like a complete oil slick by 10am!


----------



## Jen

Wow, really?  That is a big bummer!  If you live anywhere near a Sephora you could go and have them give you samples of a bunch of different kinds to try.  Try the miracle skin, though I find its texture close to Mally, maybe a touch thicker.  Hourglass is soon releasing an essential oil based primer, I got a sample and I really like it.  It's sort of a similar texture to the Hydroshield serum sort of.  You didn't like that either though, did you?  Philosophy has one called the Present that I tried once, it seemed very moisturizing.  Not sure where I got the sample of that one though.  It is a very fine balance between being drying and making your skin oily!  It's frustrating for sure.


----------



## hudsonam

Jen, thanks for the recs! 

So I tried on all my dresses for my mom and felt somewhat happy with my choices, but I still pray that I'm not so bloated in a couple days. But then I tried on a dress I wore a couple years ago to a wedding and it looks so cute with my shrug AND my Tieks! I hope the 9's are too big because I really want to wear the black ones on Friday!   Maybe the pewter or red will look good too. At least I'll save money on the dress because I know I won't care what I wore the next day. LOL. I'll try to post a picture from the last wedding.


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> I'm weak....but maybe smart. I've been wanting a new wallet, have been lusting after the PTTM but I don't think it's going to be big enough from the descriptions I read. I like lots of slots for cards, etc. But I also want something for reciepts and random pieces of paper. So, I decided to get a Ruby Passport from Momentum (I assume that's red, it's not real clear on her site)....and I saw Hobo International on Hautelook today - and MAN they were selling out like hotcakes! I wonder if they only had 1 - I put this in my cart and it was immediately on hold, I ordered it & now it says sold out. It's typically around $100, I got it for $46.
> 
> Jen, how did you get the passport for $46? Doesn't it sell for more than that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, after buying green Tieks this morning I should really be on smackdown, but hey - a $46 wallet & a $46 passport is better than a $250 wallet....right ? Sure.......


----------



## Jen

It was $46 when I bought it.....

http://www.momentumhandbag.com/shop/passport/


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I LOVE the Tahari dress...it's gorgeous. I just love that style.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I was looking at hobo international wallets on ebags at the same time that you posted that they were on hautelook jen!  They didn't have the one I wanted on hautelook, but I found it on amazon for $66 for the black, so I scooped it up.  It is the lauren and I think it might be just wht I have been looking for. 

And my tieks shipped too


----------



## ellesu

Page 2, ladies!  I'll do my part to rescue us by saying how much I'm enjoying my salted caramels. Absolutely delicious - creamy (but not near runny) caramel that poses no risk to my dental work. 

Yesterday I made one of my more unusual purchases - pickles from Wine.Woot. They are from Brooklyn Brine Co. - an _artisan_ pickle maker.  The three pack consists of


Spoiler



D*mn


 Spicy, Whiskey Sour, and NYC Deli flavor. Reviews were mixed so I have no idea what to expect (and really no idea why I ordered other than it seemed like a good idea at the time). That's it for me.


----------



## hudsonam

Ellesu, I think I saw them on the food network and they looked really good! Please let us know how you like them. 

Well, I got my size 8 ruby red Tieks and my size 9 pewter, and the 9's are too big. Now, how to figure out how NOT to keep one pair of the 8's because I really can't spend that much on two pairs, right?  Anyway here are the ruby reds!










You can see how my big toe is poking up a bit, but it did that even in the 9's. So it's just the curse of my toe.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh. My. Gosh.  Those shoes are gorgeous.  I can't look....


----------



## Someone Nameless

Let's see a picture of the pewter before you send them back.  errrr....not for me of course, but I'm sure the others want to see.  I'm just sayin'


----------



## Jen

Do you want to sell your size 9 pewter to meeeee   ?  Did you get the FB discount?


----------



## cmg.sweet

I think my size 10 pewter tieks are too big, but I am not sure 9s will work either.  Will look into the exchange process tomorrow?  But i do love the color.


----------



## Jen

*hudsonam*, forgot to say - your toe isn't even noticeable - I can barely see it looking for it. So don't worry about it! Our own flaws stick out to ourselves more than anyone else!


----------



## Jen

DH just brought in the mail - with my green Tieks! That's just amazing. Luckily they fit exactly the same, I love them. And *hudsonam*, the more I look at your ruby red I think I want those instead of the cardinal red. Thank you for posting pictures!! I am insane, I want them all. They are so missing the boat by not having all colors in stock!


----------



## skyblue

*Hudsonam*, I LOVE your ruby red Tieks! Gorgeous!

*Cobbie*, I am so glad that you got my pewter flats! I hope you they are comfy for you! 

I got my *iPad 3*! I love it! . I tried to figure out the *Vaja* case website, but I am too tired to think straight! I really like the leather case I have for iPad 1 that *SN* discovered. I haven't been able to locate one.


----------



## Addie

Hello all! I've been quite busy, but I wanted to stop by and say hi!
I've been loving the Albany area! Everyone is so nice here, and I'm enjoying the cooler weather. I'm having a lot of fun, and I'm really happy to be here!
It was really fun talking with *Paula*, too! And she was a big help giving me her groomer's and vet's phone number.
I quickly scanned through all the posts I missed (there were a ton!), so I'm sorry I'm not replying to everyone!

*Paula*, I can't wait to meet! And I think our yorkies would love meeting as well! If you're free, we can meet up maybe the week after next if you're free? 
Sorry to hear you had bad family news.

*Cobbie*, yay for getting your beautiful Tieks! 

Welcome back, *Neo*! I hope you had a good trip! I hope your diet is going well. It's almost two weeks!

*H2M*, wonderful anniversary present!

*Hudsonam*, beautiful red Tieks!

I love reading the Tieks talk!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Skyblue*, I found an even better case for my iPad 2 but Amazon made them quit selling on their site. boo hoo They had the best cases! Even though I don't have an iPad 3, I'll scout for you a great case.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> *Skyblue*, I found an even better case for my iPad 2 but Amazon made them quit selling on their site. boo hoo They had the best cases! Even though I don't have an iPad 3, I'll scout for you a great case.


*SN*, you are THE BEST!


----------



## skyblue

*Addie*, glad to hear you are settled in and enjoying your new home! How nice of Paula to help you out!

I didn't realize you and Paula both have Yorkies! One of my dogs is a Yorkie. She is a total love! She is a "little mama". She tells our big dogs what to do and when to do it. So cute!


----------



## corkyb

Skyblue, yorkies are almost always the alpha dog, even when there are great big dogs in the house and your little girl sounds like she is that.

Addie, you have been on my mind and was going to email you soon.  I would like to get together.  What are your days off?  Or are they not regular?  It's a little hard for me to plan right now.  MY father was just diagnosed with very rare, very aggressive skin cancer while in Florida for the winter.  They had to fly home early and just got in Wednesday night as the doctors did not want to do surgery down there.  He sees the surgeon here on Monday and I will know more then.  It's a iittle hard to plan without knowing what is going to happen.  He will definitely be having surgery, the sooner the better as this cancer grows extremely rapidly.  The good thing is that his PET scan shows no other activity.  It's not foolproof, but it's definitely good news.  However the tumor can double in size in less than a week, so you can imagine how scary this is.  Hopefully he will come through the surgery fine.  It will involve skin grafting though and probably radiation and he is 85 years old.  All prayers are greatly appreciated.  This cancer often reoccurs even when they get clear margins and no spread into lymph nodes.  They have to do very wide margins.  And my Dad is not a good surgical risk.  He had a heart attack on the operating table a number of years ago.

Addie, I am also so glad to hear you are enjoying the area and the weather.  It has been a bit cold here lately.  Spring can be cold and damp here.  But today was gorgeous.  I'm glad you are enjoying people also,  We can come off as a bit cold up here compared to southerners.  It is a great area and over the summer there are a lot of places to drive to for a day's outing.  Williamstown, Cooperstown, Lake George, Tanglwood, Saratoga, and Vermont in the Fall especially.  Did your mom go back to Texas yet or is she still here?  Did you get a new bed?  What kind of mattress did you end up with?  ANd you will have to get in on the Tiek's; you just know you will!

Hudson AM those patent Tieks were my very first choice.  YOur toe doesn't show at all.  My toe certainly does show through the copper which I have to get moving on returning.  I love those red soo much that I may order another pair in a nine instead of an 8 whenever, if ever, they get that color back in.  How did you ever manage to get them in that color?  Inquiring minds need to know!!


----------



## ellesu

*Hudsonam*, that red is perfect! Isn't the wedding you're attending tonight? If so, I hope you have a fabulous time - I know you will look fab! 

*Addie*, waving at you from way down this way - and envying your weather. I'm glad you are settling in.

*corkyb*, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I'm glad your father is home in comfortable, familiar surroundings.


----------



## Addie

*Skyblue*, yes! Addie is definitely the boss in this house.  I adore yorkies except for their stubbornness when it comes to potty training. Well, stubbornness in general really. She refused to let me sleep in this morning (Saturday is the one day I don't have to go in early to work). But they're so cute it's difficult to get mad, isn't it? 

*Paula*, Wednesdays and Thursdays are when I'm off.
I'm so sorry to hear that. I'll be praying for you and your family. I hope everything goes well with the surgery. And that's okay. We can meet up whenever. Your father is the one who needs you.
Yes, the days have been gorgeous lately! It does lack that bit of southern hospitality (waving at strangers and such), but the majority of people here have been very helpful and super nice, including you. 
Mom did go back a couple days ago.
We went to Huck Finn's (I think that's the name) and got a bed there. I just got a regular spring mattress. It's good to finally not be sleeping on the floor!
 I'm kind of like Neo when it comes to the Tieks. I don't really wear flats. I enjoy being a bit taller. Also, all my pants are hemmed for heels, so I'm afraid they'd just be dragging behind me.

*Ellesu*, yes, I have to admit I was getting a tad tired of the 90+ weather we were already getting in Texas, so it's nice to get to experience a Texas winter in the north for a while!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I bought myself a 50s era apron on amazon after seeing it on groupon (and sold out). I think its going to be the first of many. It was 23 bucks. I think I will wear it out grocery shopping with a simple white slip dress

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jen

Cute apron *Vegas*, good price too.

So *hudsonam*, how was the wedding? Which dress - and shoes, did you end up going with? I hope it all worked out well and you were no longer bloated  !

*Addie*! Good to hear you're getting settled and are enjoying the area and cooler weather.

*Corky*, so sorry abut your dad, I hope all goes well with surgery. That scares me, my dad has things cut and burned off of him all the time, he was/is never careful in the sun - plus he's where I get my red hair, and he has the skin to go with it. I'm so worried one of these days it'll be something like that. Anyway, thoughts and prayers are with you, your dad, and your family.


----------



## Ruby296

Hi All, I've been MIA for a bit, my kids have been on spring break & we went to Ohio to see my sister, BIL & niece/nephews. Had a great time & the weather was gorgeous.

*H2M*, I know I've said it before but your boyfriend is a really wonderful person. He is so kind, generous & thoughtful! You are very deserving of each other & I wish you many more anniversaries together.

*Hudsonam*, those red Tieks are so cute!! I don't think your toe is an issue at all. I didn't see it at all & when you pointed it out I really had to look hard. I'd love to see pics of everyone's colorful Tieks!

*Addie*, glad to hear you got a new bed & that you're enjoying the Capital District. I'm a little biased but I tend to think most NY'ers are on the friendly side 

*corky*, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. Prayers are being sent to him & to all of you. I know this is a tough time. I don't think I've ever mentioned it here, but I grew up in Cooperstown & my parents still live there. It's a great place, especially in the summer. We go often, my kids love it there. If you ever need any info let me know....


----------



## hudsonam

Hey all! Thanks for the compliments on my shoes!  I wanted to keep the matte black because they are more practical for everyday use, but I put on the red and they looked too good not to wear. They looked great with my black and white dress and the big tattoo on the front of my ankle (which I kind of regret, but that's another post). I have to hook the camera up to the computer and get the pictures uploaded. I got lots of compliments, and they were super comfy and surprisingly supportive! The only problem was they were digging in just below my big toe on one foot, but I figure they'll stretch and break in and that will go away. I LOVE them. Oh, and I wasn't worried about how my toe looked. Just that it's poking out a bit and I'm afraid of what the shoes will look like when they start to stretch and conform to the shape of my foot.

I ended up wearing a dress I already had because it fit me comfortably and didn't need to be cleaned or steamed. I wore it with the shrug and it looked really cute. I forgot to wear the super cute star pin I bought on etsy though! I was so bummed. No idea when I'll have the opportunity to wear that again. I'll find something.  I forget if I shared with you all when I bought it. Here it is, but in black:http://www.etsy.com/transaction/77672388

I also stayed up until 2:30 last night (this morning) buying nail polish. Man, there are some cool blogs out there with the best pictures of the polish actually on. Here is one I really got lots of ideas from: http://www.all-you-desire.com/ I ended up getting a blue polish which I never thought I'd do, and the other three are various shades of brown and grey. I have one on now that I did for the wedding and it's a dark, dark brown that looks almost black and I always love it, and I've been wanting to try a couple OPI shades of taupe-ish grey, so I finally did it. I don't like a lot of colors on me, but the browns seem to be a favorite.

What is your take on juicers? Or should I say, blenders like the Vitamix or the Powergrind Pro? The benefits I'm reading about really sound great, and hubby was sucked into the infomercial for the Powergrind Pro last night. The Vitamix is a bit high, but the latter isn't as expensive.

I hope you all have a great week! 

Oh, and *Cobbie*, I have bunions too!!! 

*Vegas*, love that dress! Or is it an apron?

ETA: Here are the polishes I ordered:

China Glaze Frostbite
OPI I Brake for Manicures
OPI You Don't Know Jacques
OPI Suzi Loves Cowboys

I had a few others I was thinking about, and I'm not even sure if I picked the "right" ones. I was delusional at that point, being 2:30 am and going back and forth to these blogs to see what the colors looked like.


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> Do you want to sell your size 9 pewter to meeeee  ? Did you get the FB discount?


*Jen*, I almost forgot to answer you! You can definitely buy them from me if you'd like! The only thing is, I'd have to charge you shipping. If I send them back, I wouldn't have to pay shipping and I've spent so much money lately that I can't afford anymore! 

I'll take a picture of them tonight for whoever wanted to see!


----------



## Jane917

hudsonam said:


> What is your take on juicers? Or should I say, blenders like the Vitamix or the Powergrind Pro? The benefits I'm reading about really sound great, and hubby was sucked into the infomercial for the Powergrind Pro last night. The Vitamix is a bit high, but the latter isn't as expensive.


A few of us here are crazy about Vitamix!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> DH just brought in the mail - with my green Tieks! That's just amazing. Luckily they fit exactly the same, I love them. And *hudsonam*, the more I look at your ruby red I think I want those instead of the cardinal red. Thank you for posting pictures!! I am insane, I want them all. They are so missing the boat by not having all colors in stock!


Hey, we need to see pics!!! And the Ruby was so much prettier IRL than on their web site. A much richer red than I expected.


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> *Jen*, I almost forgot to answer you! You can definitely buy them from me if you'd like! The only thing is, I'd have to charge you shipping. If I send them back, I wouldn't have to pay shipping and I've spent so much money lately that I can't afford anymore!
> 
> I'll take a picture of them tonight for whoever wanted to see!


No problem at all, totally understand that. I would like to see a picture for sure......but I bet I'll want them  Thanks so much!!

I am out of town on business until Wednesday, but I'll absolutely post pics of the green. They are much more like their picture than the red ones, that's for sure! Those red ones totally surprised me, makes me wonder how some of the other ones I think are ugly actually look like in person.

I'm so happy to hear the wedding went well and you love your Tieks! Sorry your toe bothers you, but really - at least in that picture it's hardly noticable. Really cute pin too!

Also, LOVE isn't a strong enough word for how I feel about my Vitamix!! It's insanely expensive, but for a reason. I use it every single day, and it has a 7 year no questions asked warranty, so it's worth it for me. If you'd use it like I do, it's really an investment. My best friend thinks I'm nuts and her blender can do the same - I went through 3 blenders and a "smoothie machine" - burned them all out and they never did what I wanted. I wish I would have just bought this in the first place! Nmy husband does too, my daiy cursing whilenattempting to make a smoothie is no longer necessary


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, here are a couple pics of the pewter. Are you sure you don't want to just stalk the site a couple days after I return them so you can get the free shipping? ;-)


----------



## Jen

Ooohhhh.....pretty!!! Thank you for posting pics!  That's tempting, but my luck is never good (in fact quite the opposite) - and in all my (okay, daily) stalking I have never seen pewter in 9.  You got lucky!  Did you get the FB discount?  If you didn't that may sway me, but if you did an extra $10 or whatever for shipping won't kill me!  PM me your address, I will get a check out Wednesday.  Thanks again, I'm so excited!!!  By the way, totally understand if you want to wait for the check before sending them!  

Wow, I hate re-reading ipad posts - I am awful at typing on this thing!  Does anyone else constantly hit n instead of space?!  

I never love traveling for business, but this trip has been no fun.  No sleep as usual in the hotel room, my meeting got moved from 8:00 am to 7:00, and I just got a voicemail from Delta that I now land tomorrow night at 11:00 instead of 8:00. See!?  Bad luck, always!  It follows me!!!


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, I sent you a message. And yes, I did get the Facebook discount.


----------



## ellesu

*Vegas_Asian*, love the apron! Didn't you mention the wired hoodie a year or so ago? (Hoodie made to plug MP3 players and such into.) I bought them for two of my college aged children for Christmas that year - from Penney, I think. They like them. Thanks for the info.  BTW, I love the new JC Penney commercials. In fact, there seems to be better commercials circulating - hope it continues.

* hudsonam*, I just started back using nail polish (and was surprised by how pricey it's become!). I ordered a couple of OPI shades and picked up a couple more shades in different brands from Target and Sally's. For me, the OPI has outperformed the other brands I've used. OPI stays longer without chipping and my hands are working hands.  Dish washing, cleaning, a bit of gardening....

*Jen*, hope the rest of the day smooths out. What color Tieks are you wearing?  I'm being practical and waiting on cream or camel. I do plan on ordering either metallic gold or pewter for fall - and cardinal red and....


----------



## Jen

*ellesu*, today I'm wearing my black ones  - more business appropriate! Luckily back at my office it doesn't matter and will be wearing my new green ones tomorrow! Unfortunately I do not have your restraint, I want camel AND red AND cream AND merlot AND brown....  
They do need to start paying me, I have sold at least two more people on them just at this meeting !

My luck has changed, I got an earlier flight and now get home at 7 instead of 11. Much better!!! Now just crossing fingers that I have no delays in Atlanta due to storms......


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, some of these blogs are very dangerous indeed... I check that one almost daily, it's also where I saw that By Terry blush that I'm resisting so far. I do wonder what her annual makeup budget is though. She seems to buy every high end product (multiples too) out there.

*hudsonam*, those Pewter Tieks are so cute! I'm sorry they don't fit you, but I'm sure Jen is happy to take them off your hands.


----------



## mscottwriter

I've been on KB for a while, but this is the *first time* that I've seen this cool thread. How could I have missed it?

I'm hoping you all can help me out! I want to buy a laptop case for my 17" computer, but I'm not finding anything I like on Amazon. I was thinking of trying Etsy, but I'm not sure.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, are you getting the Best Things in Beauty emails? If not, don't. I can't resist looking. I saw the By Terry blush link but I'm still good with the Dior, thanks to you.
> 
> I emailed Tieks for an update and got a very nice response from Jessica who said they are "working hard to have them back in the next few weeks!" WEEKS! Aaack! I'm so obsessed I can't stand it.


*Cobbie*, no I'm not!! I do have the site bookmarked though....Glad you're still liking the Dior blush, it's one of my favorites for sure!


----------



## Someone Nameless

mscott9985 said:


> I've been on KB for a while, but this is the *first time* that I've seen this cool thread. How could I have missed it?
> 
> I'm hoping you all can help me out! I want to buy a laptop case for my 17" computer, but I'm not finding anything I like on Amazon. I was thinking of trying Etsy, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


I like this one!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003WMOMZC/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B005OLOSGC&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=00054D3GR592798664RC


----------



## Jen

Well, it's official - I'm on pre-smackdown in anticipation of Tieks back in stock! That's great news. *Cobbie*, I'm with you - I'm hooked and I don't think I can stop 
I wore my green ones today, and they dug into my right back heel, just like the black ones did the first day. I'm hoping they loosen up like the black ones did, but it seemed less at the end of the day (I did cover the area with a bandaid) so I think they might be. I hope so anyway. 
As promised - here are pictures!



















They are very green, but I like them. I'm dissapointed to find out though that most of the what I thought was kelly green in my wardrobe is more teal, and it completely clashes instead of matching. I guess I'll just wear them with neutral colors as my pop of color, that's okay.

Welcome *mscott*! I'm more the type that looks on every single thing on Etsy, so make sure you go through there first! I like sleeve style cases put in bigger bags mostly though. Come back and share what you got!

I got my passport and my new wallet today! That was fun, and I LOVE them both. Love love love. Both perfect for what I wanted. A little fun side note that I'm going e-mail Winnie about - the Passport is the _PERFECT_ fit for the Kindle Touch. I already have a leather sleeve for my KT, but a note to others that may want one. It's really gorgeous, and is prettier than any picture I've seen yet. I think it's just one of those things that doesn't translate as well through pictures!

I should be mad at you ladies (I'm talking to YOU *Cobbie* and *Ruby*) for introducing me to the Best of Beauty blog. I looked at it for like an hour and now I'm convinced I need that Sephora Pantone color of the year blush she raves about. I do NOT need blush!

I'm happy to be home, it seriously feels like it should be at least Friday!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Oh, now I think I will definitely get a passport from Winnie...I can use it as a case for my K4 when I'm not travelling...or I could just get 2 of them I guess.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, those Kelly Green Tieks are so bright & cheery! It is definitely different from Teal but I love both colors. Have fun wearing them!! And ahem....I'm not sure you should be mad at *Cobbie* and me, we were just sharing our love of good blogging  And that Sephora blush is just a tiny splurge.....


----------



## Jen

Yes, but I wouldn't have known about otherwise ! You're right, it is a small splurge. I may go up to the mall that has Sephora to return a few things this weekend anyway. I went to the website to look at it, and the website is down. Did you guys get the e-mail that they redesigned their website? It's been down both times I've tried to go to it, I find that kind of funny. "Unavailable due to high traffic" - yeah, sure it is.

Winnie already e-mailed back and said she didn't know it fit the KT! She asked if I'd post some pictures on her FB page, so I thought I'd share them here too while I was at it. The first picture actually has the KT in it.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, that passport is gorgeous!! It does fit your Kindle perfectly. Is the passport meant for travel documents? I got the email from Sephora that they were changing their site. I haven't had any trouble getting on but I have only looked at it a couple times. Is there still just the one Sephora at the Polaris mall?


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, It is meant for travel documents, but I use it as a catch all type wallet in my bag.  It's big enough to hold a lot of types of paper and it is quite a bit larger than my passport actually.  It's one of my all time favorite purchase.  It closes with a magnet and stays closed too.  It's just PERFECTLY designed for alot of thing.  I don't keep my credit cards in there, I keep them in Winnie's card holder thingie when I use the passport which is every day.  I even used a smaller purse today and it slid right in and doesn't get lost even in my saddleback large tote, which I used for the first time this week.  i may be trying to sell that.  It's gorgeous, but it's heavy.  Anyway, LOVE< LOVE< LOVE my passport and may have to get a second one now that I now it fits the Touch and K4.  Although I don't read nekkid kindles so that wouldn't work very well for me actually.


----------



## corkyb

I need to beg forgiveness and ask if you guys would repost something for me.  I desperately need to return my copper Tieks and I know Cobbie or someone posted a link for how to do that.  I am soooo bad at returning and I am afraid time is running out.  Help appreciated.

Also, I just have to have that concealer that Neo and someone else, Cobbie, again, I think, have.  The one that Neo got from Sephora in NYC but they do not have online??  I know to get #3 I think (From Neo saying she returned the 2 and bought the 3.  Her foundation is such a perfect color on me that I am sure I need the same color concealer.  Anyway, I am about to order from Nordstrom, but can't remember the brand or name of the concealer.  The only thing I think I remember is #3.  And where is Neo, anyway?  You desert us or what?  

Jen, I love your Tieks.  Addie, I hope to be in touch soon.  I am salivating at the red Passport (own the plum).  But I need a Ms. Thing to match and Winnie no longer has red Ms. Things.  The Neon Ms. Things just aren't doing it for me.  The red would have come closest to going with my Plum acoutrements.


----------



## hudsonam

*Corky*, here you go!  http://tieks.com/returns/

I really want to keep my black Tieks in addition to my red ones!!! I just don't think I should! I need to spread out the expenses, but who knows how long they'll have the discount. Rats. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Its here! Its here!!! My new era cupcake apron. .....I need to cook something. I walked my dog in it using the pockets for water and baggies



















Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## corkyb

hudsonam said:


> *Corky*, here you go!  http://tieks.com/returns/
> 
> I really want to keep my black Tieks in addition to my red ones!!! I just don't think I should! I need to spread out the expenses, but who knows how long they'll have the discount. Rats. I don't know what to do.


Hudson, you are crazy if you don't keep those red ones. What size are they? Thanks for the link. I need to take care of this. At $265, I can't afford to let this slide. I wish I could put band aids on and wear them for the day, but it says you can only return unworn ones.


----------



## hudsonam

Corky, I'm definitely keeping the red, especially since I wore them already.  I'm just torn over the black. Not whether I want them but whether I can afford them.  They are an 8.

*Vegas*, that is so cute!


----------



## Ruby296

*Vegas*, your apron is too cute!


----------



## Jen

That is a really cute apron! It does look more like a dress.

RETURN Tieks? That is a foreign concept to me 

So, pre-smackdown has failed already, but I feel I was justified. I've had 2 facials in my life, one AWFUL and one just fantastic. The Groupon today is 3 facials with that same woman that I looooved (also helped start my facial oil obsession) for $79! $26 each! I just couldn't pass that up.

*Ruby* - yes, the Passport is meant for travel documents. I use it for the same reasons *Paula* does, for all the random papers in my purse. She's right, there are a lot of different ways you could use this thing. A woman I work with is already going to order one for her daughter that still doesn't have a case for her K4 (they are the same size as the KT, right?) - I'm excited for Winnie that this might draw her some more business! I posted it in the Kindle Accessories thread too, hopefully she'll get some orders. She's so nice!

*Paula*, *Neo* is on pretty strict smackdown I think, so she's staying away to keep temptation away!! She'll be back when she has a little to spend I'm sure. I know the concealer she bought was Armani, but that's all I know about it.


----------



## Cuechick

I am giving away this beautiful Lesley Ever's silk poncho on Piewacket this week, just one day left to enter and you just need a Facebook account. They come in a other colors and are flattering to most figures... and retail for over $200! I have one and love it...!


----------



## ellesu

Oh, oh, Ohhhhhhhhhh!! Did you ladies get the tweet? 10 styles of Tieks back in stock next week! Updates to come! If you're on the wait list you'll be hearing from us!


----------



## hudsonam

*Help*! I almost forgot I am going to be in the audience of the Martha Stewart Show on Monday and I need something to wear!! I was invited to be in an all etsy audience and im so excited! Of course, I want to be able to wear my Tieks.  So can you help me pick something bright, plain and stylish (what they suggested) to wear that goes with red? It has to be something from a brick and mortar store so I can go shopping this weekend. I got a couple cute, inexpensive cardigans at the Gap outlet last week, but one is white and the other is fuchsia. Would a bright teal or limey yellow work? And what to wear on the bottom?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jen

I don't tweet, but thanks for sharing!  I think I'm about to pre-spend my summer bonus  !
I'm going to have to decide right now which ones I'd get, because I bet they'll sell out fast!


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

I don't know about fun. But my latest was groceries and children's pictures at costco.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My replacement HanaAir finally arrived today.  It looks a little bit different and the dryer box looks different too.  I hope it is new and improved.

Some things have not changed though.  I don't think I'll every have to buy hand sanitizer or nail files ever again.


----------



## Jen

Once I logged on to FB I saw it. I think I have decided if they get these particular ones to get the red patent, merlot, camel and brown croc. Hopefully the FB discount will still be around next week! I'm also telling myself that it will be deducted from my summer bonus, so I actually feel okay about buying them.

However, that sort of means I let myself off of pre smackdown....I wore my Toms today, and fell even more in love with them, especially after a lunch hour running errands. They are soooo comfortable. I want more of those too - luckily they're only $44 each, so it's not as bad. I got black crochet (those were $55, but so cute), navy and red.

I also maybe saw the new meteorites e-mail and had to have them. I ordered them with the Pantone blush I want that I saw on that Best of Beauty blog 

Time to back away from the computer......

On another note, I got a big box of the last of the supplies I need to really get started with making some face and body butters, oils, etc. I still can't get my Dr. Denese kit, so I may experiment with some face and eye creams and oils as well. Probably this weekend I'll try something!

Welcome *Sandy*! I've never been to Costco, I've always wanted to go to one.

I hope this Hana works better for you *SN*! I still can't get over all the stuff they send with it, it's kind of wasteful and weird if you ask me! But hey, if it's stuff you use then bonus I guess!


----------



## skyblue

I found four pairs of colored denim pants that fit!  I have super long legs, and finding pants that fit well is nearly impossible!  

I am still not looking at Tieks......closing eyes and walking away......


----------



## cmg.sweet

My size 9 matte black tieks arrived yesterday and they fit great so I'm wearing them today and already put the size 10 metallic pewter in the mail.  Now to stalk for some more size 9 colors like everyone else.


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> My size 9 matte black tieks arrived yesterday and they fit great so I'm wearing them today and already put the size 10 metallic pewter in the mail. Now to stalk for some more size 9 colors like everyone else.


BACK OFF THE 9'S 
  

*skyblue*, where did you get them? I have super long legs too and have always had trouble with pants!


----------



## cmg.sweet

When I bought the 10s I was hoping they'd fit so I wouldn't have to be in the mob hunting for 9s, but alas not to be.  I think I'm just going to try to get metallic pewter and sienna brown croc.  I want a few others but not sure they'd get worn enough to be worth it.


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> BACK OFF THE 9'S
> 
> 
> *skyblue*, where did you get them? I have super long legs too and have always had trouble with pants!


TJMaxx! There were three pairs of colored denim in the store and they were all my size! What? This never happens to me. I can never find pants that fit! I hope you can find some too to wear with all your pretty Tieks!


----------



## hudsonam

I have my Ruby Reds on today.  They are still squeezing a bit too tight behind my right big toe, but hopefully they’ll stretch. I think I’m keeping the matte black too.  I so can’t afford them. And then I went and put myself on the wait list for a bunch of colors. Ugh.


----------



## Jen

I hate having the most popular shoe size, every time I go to DSW or something it's nearly impossible to find a 9. Luckily *hudsonam* was kind enough to sell me her pewter, so I'll already have those. The brown are ones I want too, but I'm sure when they say back in stock they'll get more than 2 . I'll wear these daily, so I know that they'll all get a ton of use. 
*Cobbie* you're a 9 too? 
I'm so excited to get more I can hardly stand it! I'll finally be able to put my brown clothes back into rotation 
These are just shoes and I need to calm down I keep telling myself......

I do pity my coworkers the moment I get those e-mails - it will be at least 20 minutes that work will not be allowed ! Luckily I'm the boss so I can't get in trouble 



hudsonam said:


> I have my Ruby Reds on today.  They are still squeezing a bit too tight behind my right big toe, but hopefully theyll stretch. I think Im keeping the matte black too.  I so cant afford them. And then I went and put myself on the wait list for a bunch of colors. Ugh.


When there is a will there is a way  - so glad you're keeping them! I'm sure the red ones will stretch.


----------



## ellesu

Ummm...the Sienna Brown Croc are available in my size. I think they are one of the _staples_ that have been available so I know I've looked at them but don't know why I haven't jumped on them. Maybe I was unsure of the croc finish??  I dunno. Does anyone have these are does anyone have a croc finish in another color? I get confused easily....


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, did you get them already?! 

I don't know ladies&#8230; my ruby reds are feeling really tight (I guess my feet are swelling as the day goes on) and my flat feet are protesting the lack of arch support a bit.  I don't know if the matte blacks are softer&#8230; I know they will stretch, and the 9's definitely seemed too roomy, but I wonder if these aren't the HG flats for me.


----------



## Jen

No, not yet!! Where do you live? I'm sure it'll take a few days, I'm in no real rush. OH NO on the fit though!!!!! Like I said the first day I wore both the black and the green they felt too tight. I haven't worn the green ones again yet, but even by the end of the day they felt better. 
I wonder if you could find a little arch support and stick it in there? But, if they're tight, that would just likely make them tighter. So sorry you're having trouble!!

*Cobbie* - bummer the snakes didn't fit. I'm a true 9 most of the time, hopefully the crocs will be okay on me! It didn't even occur to me that they don't have half sizes, that may make it tougher to get a good fit.


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, the site does say the patents tend to feel tighter in the beginning, so Im not giving up hope yet!!!  I still hate that they are going to become pointy shoes after they mold to my big ol toe, but thats something Ive had to deal with my whole life and its not going to change. LOL! I think my son got my toe too  poor kid. Oh, and I'm in NJ. I bet you'll have them tomorrow at the latest. Definitely by Monday since they were sent Priority. They went out yesterday. 

*Cobbie*, that stinks about the lavender snakes. They are SO pretty. I hope you find another pair that works better.

*Ellesu*, I think you should go for the crocs. You can always send them back. I think they look really pretty. I think they are all pretty!


----------



## ellesu

*Cobbie*, I remember that now! Actually with my wide foot the too loose part might work for me - if they fit the same.

*hudsonam*, thank you for the reminder that I can send them back - I keep forgetting that. I hope your red patents loosen up to where they are comfortable. Maybe a shoe repair shop could stretch them in that spot? They could probably tell you if it's possible - but, then again, it would mean spending even more on a pricey pair of shoes. Now I remember reading that patents tend to feel tighter. That may be why I passed over the crocs. The crocs look patent to me and, having a wide foot, patent probably won't work.


----------



## hudsonam

Well, add me to the size 9 club, I think. I think the 8's are too small. I came home and tried on the matte black again and they are just a tad too short. I think the 9's will feel roomy, but be a better length. So... Anyone interested in buying a pair of size 8 Ruby Reds, worn twice? I got the 20% discount plus I'll obviously lower the price for them being worn. They are SO gorgeous.


----------



## Jen

Oh no *hudsonam*, that's a bummer! Especially since you gave your 9 pewter ones to me, I feel bad! Do you want them back? At least the matte black 9s are in stock for you to exchange those. I do think they're the kind of shoe that would be better a touch big than small.

So happy for the weekend, it's been one of those weeks. I'll be keeping my eye on my email for Tieks updates probably  but may not be around much. Have a good weekend all!


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks *Jen*, but I couldn't do that to you!  I'll probably return these and get a pair of 9 matte blacks next week when my credit card turns over. that was a really sweet offer though!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, I'm interested in the baby stuff.    I'm slowly adding to my collection.  Just finished strapping the car seat in my car.


----------



## Someone Nameless

We have outgrown the base/infant carrier style and are on to a regular car seat.  I have those latch point things but this car seat had one for the top but at the bottom part we used the seat belt.  It moves a little too much for me so I will have to let them check and approve the thing before I use it.

WHAT HAPPENED to the good old days?  Our son used to stand up in the back seat and play with all of his toys in the back window!    It is amazing that all those kids lived through it.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Cobbie, I'm interested in the baby stuff.  I'm slowly adding to my collection. Just finished strapping the car seat in my car.


You are going to be a grandma? So am I!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Cobbie, I'm interested in the baby stuff.  I'm slowly adding to my collection. Just finished strapping the car seat in my car.


*SN*, DETAILS, PLEASE! This is a new development!!!


----------



## Jen

Well, I'm not yet interested in baby stuff but I probably will have to be soon!  My best friend is pregnant, so I will likely be going through all of this with her - and I'm happy to know some people with experience to ask!!  She's going the midwife route, and her husband is a pilot - so just in case he isn't home when she goes into labor I'm coming to all the classes, etc and will be there when the baby is born.  We have an appointment tomorrow with the midwife.  I'm excited but nervous, it's her choice but personally I'd want to be in a hospital in case something happens!  She is scaring me with all of her statistics though about what happens in a hospital when you give birth.  Of course I'm completely supportive of her choice, I just hope for the best!!  My mom I think is secretly hoping that my best friend having a baby will turn on my clock......but I'm not so sure about that  !  I haven't heard as much as a tick    
I think I'd rather be a Grandma.....you get to send them home  !

(IM)patiently waiting for the Tieks e-mail.......


----------



## ellesu

Even with 4 kiddos of my own, I have a feeling preparing for a new little one would be completely foreign to me. So much has changed! *Jen*, you sound like my daughter -and sons for that matter. They are in no hurry whatsoever for the pitter-patter of little feet - unless it's of the four legged variety. I do have several grand-kitties and grand-doggies. 

I'm with you gals about anxiously waiting on the Tieks arrival. Have any of you ever used Foot Petals? http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=foot+petals
The heel Heavenly Heelz look useful - they can be used underneath the tops of shoes also. I ordered the Heavenly Heelz and Killer Kushionz.

I also ran across Summer Soles. http://www.summersoles.com/ 
They have some really cute ones.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

No grandbabies on the way (that I'm aware of!) but I've been shopping like mad for an upcoming baby shower. I LOVE buying baby girl stuff. I guess it's a holdover from having 4 boys AND a grandson. Maybe the next one will be a little girl! (Grandchild, that is. I'm OUT of the baby-making business!)


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> *SN*, DETAILS, PLEASE! This is a new development!!!


   It's a step-grandbaby to me but I'm totally claiming her. She melts our hearts!!!


----------



## crca56

my computer died a couple of weeks ago, fried motherboard, so this weekend i got a gateway all in one with a touchscreen...so far i love it. of course it goes without saying i'm a gadget freak...have had every kindle except dx, nook color, motorola zoom, laptop......so this is one more step in my line of toys.


----------



## Jen

*hudsonam*, I got my pretty pewter Tieks yesterday! Thank you again soooo much!!!!!!

I have a drugstore find I want to share! I don't know if I read it on a blog or just saw a commercial or something, but I picked up one of Revlon's Color Burst Lip Butters - and picked up 3 more yesterday. They are a great combo between lip butter and lipstick - I really love the color and feel.










I got pink truffle first (which isn't really pink at all, it's almost like a fig color), and yesterday picked up candy apple which is a red, and the peach one. The peach is my least favorite, but it's still nice. I highly recommend!

I was able last night to up my Dr Denese kit to ship today!!! The kit still isn't showing up on their site - but it confirmed my change of date so fingers crossed that they have it in stock for auto delivery orders and it actually ships today. I have probably less than a week left, so I hope it really ships!

*Cobbie* I'm so glad you got your ruby passport and love it too! There are all kinds of uses for it.

Computers are fun but not fun purchases *crca*! I'm a mac girl myself, but that touchscreen is cool! Enjoy!


----------



## hudsonam

I'm back from the Martha Stewart show, and it was a lot of fun! We had hoped to get something to eat beforehand, but we got stuck in traffic and had to run to the studio. We waited in line for a bit and then I finally got in (hubby went off to meet up with a friend). They look at what you brought (that you made) and give you a ticket with either a colored stripe or a number on it. Turns out that's how they seat you. They first brought in the people who sit in the chairs down on the floor closest to Martha. Then they brought my group in and sat me right in the front row! Not by Martha, but in the other section of seats, which was just as well because I think we got more attention from the comedian who pumps up the audience and gives out little prizes, and more camera time (maybe). We were told to keep our object on our lap and to hold it up when the cameras panned the audience, and they gave some things away by calling out characteristics, like "Who has something upcylcled?" or "Who has something green?"

They had on a couple of executives from etsy and two different artisans who demonstrated their craft. They also had a runway show including fashions for people and dogs.  Martha took one question after the show and that's it. I didn't even get a picture of her because they asked us to turn off our phones during the show, and my phone takes literally 5 minutes or more to turn on.  I do have some pictures of the set though. After the show they photographed each of us individually with our object, and they're going to post them on the Martha Stewart site with our shop info. I am absolutely terrified of what my picture is going to look like. It was super quick so I have no idea even what face I was making. Ack. Praying it isn't bad. Also, at the last second I put my hand up to hold the other side of my hat (the other hand was inside the hat) and I have very skinny, wrinkly fingers - always have, and I am very self-conscious about them. Not as much as I used to be, but I certainly don't want them in this picture!!! I don't know what possessed me to put my hand up. I wasn't sure how to pose with this little baby hat!

Anyway, we got some Martha Stewart craft supplies and a $50 gift certificate to HP. Nothing too exciting. It's no Oprah or Ellen.  It was a lot of fun though, and I think I will definitely be on TV (Ugh. LOL!). It airs on the 26th on the Hallmark Channel. I'm the one with short hair, a bright pink cardigan and a bright blue and green baby owl hat.

Oh, and I wore a pair of black straight/slim CK jeans purchased at the outlet the day before, rolled up at the ankle like I think the cool people do (?), a pair of gold ballet flats by b.o.c. (also from the outlets) and a white shirt with a bright pink sweater over it. The black Tieks have to go back. They are a bit too small. I may have to go get the Ruby Red ones stretched, unless someone here who is an 8 would like to buy them... 

ETA: these are the shoes. They look more gold IRL though.


















And here are the jeans. I rolled them up just once.


----------



## hudsonam

*SN,* congratulations! 

*Jen*, yay! I'm so glad you like them!


----------



## Jen

What?! U-verse dropped the Hallmark channel?! Darn, I was just making a note to myself to record it tonight. I clearly don't watch a lot on that channel since I didn't know about it....but that makes me sad I won't be able to see it. Someone yes, please take a picture and post here!!! How COOL *hudsonam*, front row!!! Really cute shoes and pants too, I bet you looked SO great!!!!!!


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks *Jen* and *Cobbie*!


----------



## crca56

ok,ok....fun in a tacky kind of way, but i love them, i got 5 yard flamingos with solar balls in their tummies for around my deck...flamingos make me smile, and sometimes laugh..


----------



## Ruby296

*SN*, how exciting to have a new addition to the family! Babies are all sweetness & good in the world. I have to say I'm so glad to be done w/all the baby paraphanalia though....so much easier to go places w/out sippy cups, diapers & strollers  My 8.5 yr old still rides in a booster seat for longer trips but for local, around town driving she just sits in the back seat.

*Hudsonam*, I'm going to DVR your show! Your outfit sounds perfectly put together & I love those black skinny jeans & gold flats! I'm glad you enjoyed yourself, can't wait to "see you" on TV!

*Jen*, I've got a couple of those Revlon lip butters & like them. I like L'Oreal's Color Riche Lip Balm better though! My favorite in that is the Nourishing Nude (a MLBB shade). They're much more sheer than Revlon's LB, but that's my preferred look 

*crca56*, welcome to the AA thread! Flamingos are beautiful so I can see how they make you happy!


----------



## hudsonam

crca56 said:


> ok,ok....fun in a tacky kind of way, but i love them, i got 5 yard flamingos with solar balls in their tummies for around my deck...flamingos make me smile, and sometimes laugh..


Love it!  And yay for your new computer too! That's exciting too!  I need start researching laptops - ours is about to die.


----------



## crca56

the only thing i have had stolen from were 5 plastic flamingos i used to have in my yard.....go figure. better that than my car or something expensive to replace though.


----------



## Jen

That's sad *Cobbie* - it truly amazes me what some people will do.

I'm trying to decide whether this is really cute or really tacky. It's on the border. It's on Hautelook today for $43.


----------



## ellesu

I have been checking Tieks all day - so sad. So far....nothing new in my size. On my monitor Fuchsia looks a bit like hot pink - but not exactly. I think you could wear it with lots of colors - yellow, gray, green, brown, black, navy, white (but..that's me). If your wallet matched that would be cute.

I can't get the FB code either.


----------



## crca56

cobbie, i understand. when i was a teenager in san antonio we had a wrought iron set in the front yard, looks like the same style, and someone stole the settee from our set. they left the 2 chairs and small table. i guess it was so heavy they never came back for the rest of the set.

tacky: so sweet it's sticky, or at least that's my definition...


----------



## hudsonam

Bummer about the Tieks code! I can pull up the Facebook page but the bottom where you'd enter the info is gone. Maybe it's just a glitch?! Hopefully!


----------



## Jen

Well, I was successful in getting a promo code (so try again ladies) - though the e-mail came through really weird so I had to dig through what looked like website code for it. However, I really hope this isn't their "restock". They have more 9s (though no more pink or lavendar) but not one of the like 8 I want. I kind of want the patent black, and kind of want the copper - but not as much as merlot, brown, red, camel, cream, navy......  I really hope this isn't it, I'm going to be seriously dissapointed! 
*Cobbie*, I'm with you on the green - I really like them, but they're hard to match in my wardrobe. I don't regret getting them, but they won't get worn as much as the others. Hopefully the others WERE returns, not the restock they've been talking about!

On a more positive note, my Dr. Denese kit did ship, so they did have it in stock for the auto delivery orders. At least I don't have to worry about that! I can focus on being really sad about Tieks


----------



## Jen

Well, the fuschia ones are gone, so you didn't really miss out! I'm seriously considering just getting the patent black and copper, they sell out so fast. But kind of want to wait until tomorrow when my code expires to see if they get more in. I have several e-mail addresses though, so I don't think I'll have trouble getting multiple coupons even if they wouldn't send two in a day to one address. Clearly I'm with you *Cobbie*, I'm obsessed and need to get over it! 
Hmm, a second pair of matte black, that may not be a bad idea.......


----------



## Jen

Psssst *Cobbie* - I just saw ballerina pink in stock in 9s if you're interested! I don't do pink, even though they're cute.....


----------



## hudsonam

I still have a pair of *Ruby Reds* that I'm *SURE* can be stretched (they're an 8 ) if any of you 9 ladies want to buy them at a discount!....  I am going to have them stretched if I keep them. I'd take offers!!!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> Psssst *Cobbie* - I just saw ballerina pink in stock in 9s if you're interested! I don't do pink, even though they're cute.....


Ooh, ballerina pink and camel!!! I can't spend any money!!!! Arrggghhh!!!!


----------



## Jen

I'm TERRIBLE.  If everyone hasn't noticed - they are restocking RIGHT NOW!!!!!  I just bought Cardinal red (but will totally get ruby if it ever comes in....), Camel, Cream and Copper.  If they get merlot and brown I'm buying those two also.  I may exchange the copper for brown in the end if I can, but really want to see how pretty they are in person.  Hey, free shipping and returns, can't hurt.  And I'm weak, I may have both.  I see this as every single day shoes for a really long time, so I'm having an easy time justifying.  
Also, all of these are back in stock, but I haven't recieved a waiting list e-mail at all.....I bet they'll sell like hotcakes when those go out so get them while you can!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just saw I grabbed the last copper    That makes me feel good!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You all will like this. 

So, most of you know I do taxes. My office is in the Pentagon. We're in a temporary storefront on the 'concourse' which is like a Mall. There are 5 or 6 of the temporary spaces; normally vendors come in for 1 to 3 weeks and then go. Of course, we're there all tax season.

Well, the last week, there was a purse lady in the space next to us with really nice looking things. So, of course, I bought myself something. Here's her website: www.eversewenglish.com Ever Sew English, she calls her company. And, yes, she is English, but has lived in Fredericksburg, VA for some time.

The bag I got is this style:







except the fabric is red and black with gold dragons and the trim is black. It's very cool. The strap goes around the bottom of the bag and is sized to stay there if you carry it by the handles. Inside is roomy. . . .three pockets and an open area. Holds all my stuff with room to spare. And the strap fabric is very nice. . .not slippery so that it slides off your shoulder. Feels nice and soft.

Lots more on her website. . .and you can even design your own.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ann, I didn't know any of that information (where you worked, etc).  Very interesting!  I love the bag and would love to see a photo of yours.

I just (casually) ordered a pair of Camel Tieks, just to see what they look like of course.  I'm fairly certain I will not keep them.    I've been looking at a pair of nude Nine West ballerina flats that have great reviews.  The Nine West ones are a lot cheaper.  I want to see and hold and try on these Tieks for myself.  I will send them back.  Yes.  I will send them back.  Yes......

Has anyone gotten the camel?  Is is very gold or does it look more nude flesh color?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Someone Nameless said:


> Ann, I didn't know any of that information (where you worked, etc). Very interesting! I love the bag and would love to see a photo of yours.


Next time I meet up with Betsy I'll have her take a picture. I could, but I don't have any on line photo sharing accounts -- and don't really want one . . .though I suppose I could post to FB. . . .hmmmm. . . .perhaps it is time to try out the camera in my new RAZR phone. . . .


----------



## Jane917

Nice score, *Ann*! You may have hooked me onto another vendor!


----------



## Jen

*SN*, I'm fairly sure that camel has been sold out since we all discovered them, I don't know of anyone that got them. I got those too, I think they're going to be a great neutral. So will the cream....that's what I'm telling myself anyway.

Nice purse *Ann*!


----------



## hudsonam

Yea, *SN*, I thought I'd send them back too..... Didn't quite happen that way.  And I just convinced myself to return the too-small matte blacks and be done with them, and today I went and ordered the size 9. It's so hard to resist! Please post a picture of your camel ones when you get them!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mine has the zipper. The ones with the button are really buttons. But they're pretty easy to manipulate.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jen

Well, that was fun.  I went in to check my credit card balance and found two pending charges for Overstock.com that I did not make.  Then found another one about a week ago.  Luckily the two pending were cancelled, and the first one was only $34 and they'll credit me, but what a pain to wait for a new credit card and deal with all the auto payments I make.  Good times.  It makes me sad there are people out there that are willing to just blatantly steal from other people - and to have an order shipped to them, quite gutsy!  He said they report it as a loss so sometimes report it to the police department where it shipped, but they probably won't throw a fit over $34.


----------



## Ruby296

*Hudsonam*, I watched the MS show & there you were in the front row!! You looked great & everyone seemed to be having fun there!

*Jen*, so sorry about your cc fraud. Good thing you caught it early though. With the economy the way it is I'm not surprised that there's so much theft. It stinks though, I hope whoever did it gets caught. You are on a Tieks roll!! Please post pics of your collection when you get them all!


----------



## ellesu

Congratulations on the new Tieks everyone! I got Metallic Gold and Cardinal Red. I _intended_ to get either Camel or Cream but couldn't make up my mind so I decided to go with the gold for my neutral.   
*Jen* and *SN*, please post pics of your Camel and Cream when you get them and have the time. I know I'll put them on my list - or one of them. I love the Tangerine but couldn't wear them during fall/football season when they'd be perfect because they're the color of a *hated* football rival. Dang it. And....I did receive two coupon codes to the same email today - I panicked because I thought the first one wasn't coming through. So, apparently, it can be done.

*Ann*, I like those bags! Really like them....


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks Ruby! It was a lot of fun. I'm mad that I didn't hold up my hat any of the times I made it on camera, and that I didn't maybe wear an owl hat besides or instead of bringing one to hold. Oh well, it was still a great experience that I feel so lucky to have had.

I ordered the Insanity dvds tonight... Wish me luck! I'm more worried about trying to do the workouts 6 days/week than the workouts themselves.


----------



## Jen

Someone take a picture of the show and post here please!! I was so bummed I couldn't watch it.

I am so glad you got the gold *ellesu*! Later last night I regretted not getting the patent black so I went back and got them  I love the matte black, but with as much as I wear them they'll be more casual shoes - I want some black that are a touch dressier. I _almost_ got the gold on both orders to compare the 3 (and return one or more of them...right ) but want to see the cream and camel first as I'm not as much of a gold person. I will for sure post a picture of my collection (and close ups of the new ones) - if you'll post pictures of your gold ones that would be great! I'd love to see the real difference. I considered the Tangerine, but I have nothing to wear them with! I already have the green and red for that pop of color, I'd probably choose one of those first so I decided not to get them. I'll still get merlot and brown when and if they come back too, and if the cream is really off white I may get the white - I clearly have a problem ! But, as someone who can't wear heels finding great flats is so hard, so why not. After I get all these I'll have a seriously impressive flat shoe and boot collection! I am finally having almost as much fun with shoes as I did when I could wear the fun towering heels.

Good luck with Insanity *hudsonam*, let us know how it goes!

I got my Toms yesterday, love them all except the cute crochet ones. The other size 9s fit perfectly, the crochet ones felt two sizes too big, so they're going back. That's okay, they were the most expensive and the credit will just go toward Tieks mania 

I also got my new meteorites and Sephora Pantone blush. LOVE LOVE them both. The blush is gorgeous. I don't usually do a shimmery blush, but I don't notice sparkle as much as a glow. The new meteorites are also gorgeous of course! 
I also broke out the new Guerlain mascara - it's really nice. However, not twice the price of Benefit's They're Real nice. I'm considering returning it, but really loved it this morning so I'll probably keep it. I can recommend it, but it's not worth the price.


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> Thanks Ruby! It was a lot of fun. I'm mad that I didn't hold up my hat any of the times I made it on camera, and that I didn't maybe wear an owl hat besides or instead of bringing one to hold. Oh well, it was still a great experience that I feel so lucky to have had.
> 
> I ordered the Insanity dvds tonight... Wish me luck! I'm more worried about trying to do the workouts 6 days/week than the workouts themselves.


*Hudsonam* I could still see the hat on your lap because it was so darn colorful! Good luck w/the Insanity DVD's! I've been feeling a little sluggish lately so I should probably do something like that too.

*Jen*, did you get the new Emilio Pucci Meteorites? I've got my eye on the Bronzer/Blush but it's a bit pricey. I also like the new Dior bronzing/blush powder but it's similar to Aurora that came out last yr so I'll probably skip it.


----------



## Jen

I did, yes.  I've had and used my original #3 balls for about a year and a half, I thought it was time for new ones!!  Plus who can resist LE  ?!  I saw the bronzer/blush too and thought the same thing - it just didn't seem special enough for the price.  I love Guerlain, but it's a little ridiculous!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> I did, yes. I've had and used my original #3 balls for about a year and a half, I thought it was time for new ones!! Plus who can resist LE ?! I saw the bronzer/blush too and thought the same thing - it just didn't seem special enough for the price. I love Guerlain, but it's a little ridiculous!


Yay! I love the Pucci packaging too  Did you swatch the bronzer/blush by any chance? I don't have any Guerlain yet so that's another reason I was tempted....


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> I have a question about Pinterest. When you see a pin how do you find our about that pin? I saw a pretty cupcake but I couldn't find the website for any instructions. Same with clothes and accessories. Where can you get these, assuming they are available?
> 
> And how do you pin something you find online if there's no "pin" icon?


I would love to master Pinterest, but I just don't have the time or patience right now! Perhaps someone can enlighten us!


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> I might have ordered the Tangerine Tieks.


I might be considering those and maybe the ballerina pink.....


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I just visited Ulta's site and after reading tons of reviews, I splurged and bought this:
http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2239296&productId=xlsImpprod3950155&navAction=push&navCount=1&subdoc=12redcarpetmanicurewk3211&categoryId=cat80045%20cat80068%20cat80070

I feel it's totally justified because it will save me a TON on gel manicures!



Cobbie said:


> I have a question about Pinterest. When you see a pin how do you find our about that pin? I saw a pretty cupcake but I couldn't find the website for any instructions. Same with clothes and accessories. Where can you get these, assuming they are available?
> 
> And how do you pin something you find online if there's no "pin" icon?


The first time you click on the pin, it will bring up a bigger picture of the pin, and if you click it again it SHOULD take you to the original website. As for pinning, I have a "pin it" button on my favorites bar. I just click on it, it shows all the pictures on the page I'm on and asks me which one I want to pin. If you go to the word "about" at the top of the Pinterest page and hover over it, one of the options is "pin it button". Click on that option and it will take you to a page that explains how to add the button to your browser.

Hope that helps!


----------



## hudsonam

*H2M*, I'd love to hear how you like that kit.

I want pink and tangerine!!! (said in whiny voice)  I thought I'd have my matte blacks today, but they should be here on Monday at the latest.

*Jen*, I'll try to remember to take a picture and post it, but until then, here I am on her site. Not holding the hat up all that well, but it all moved so fast! Thank goodness for the lighting in that place that makes everyone look airbrushed. LOL!
http://www.marthastewart.com/902171/etsy-show-audience#/902250


----------



## Jen

OMG *hudsonam* - both you and the hat are adorable!!! I will for sure have to buy something for my best friend's baby when I find out what it is!

Hi, my name is Jen, and I'm a Tieks addict. I bought the tangerine and pink, and I'm done until merlot, brown and/or ruby are in stock. I'm SO excited for my haul. I also maybe ended up on Etsy where I bought a few scarves (in light pink, red and tangerine) to match some of my new Tieks, then Imaybe got sidetracked and bought some cool necklaces. I am an addict, and I'm officially on smackdown. Pictures to follow this week!

*Ruby*, I forgot to answer you earlier - no, I didn't get a chance to swatch that bronzer, I bought the meteorites online. I do just love the packaging! You don't have ANY Guerlain? You need to have _something_  ! It does look lovely. I'm so obsessed with my Chanel cream bronzer though that I don't often even look at others.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

As a less expensive alternative to the wonderful Tieks, has anyone tried these?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

And, as usual, I have absolutely no idea how to resize pictures.


----------



## skyblue

*H2M*, thanks for the Pinterest info! I am swamped with CE right now and have no patience to look right now, but I will in a week or so!

The shoes look cute. Did you order some?

*Jen*, when I finish playing in *Cobbie's* closet, I'm coming to play in yours! I just wish all those Tieks were size 8!

*Hudsonam*, you and your hat are cute as a button! I wish I had some babies to buy for right now. I am definitely keeping you in mind for the future.

I purchased a couple iPad3 covers, and ordered another smaller camera bag and a purse. We will be going to the beach and I am starting to think about clothing, bags and accessories. Thank goodness for Amazon Prime, Zappos and Macy's F&F sale!


----------



## hudsonam

*Skyblue*, my ruby red Tieks are a size 8!  Only worn twice, mostly indoors and the second time was to get a hair cut and then right back home. They're just a tiny bit too small for me. PM me if you're interested. 

Thanks for the compliments ladies! You're too kind.


----------



## hudsonam

*Cobble*, I have pretty narrow feet (and very flat and skinny) and they still fit great.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Cobbie said:


> *Hudsonam*, you are darling and your picture's not bad either.  How you could even _think_ about doing anything to yourself is a mystery to me.
> 
> *Skyblue*, you can come to play in my closet anytime but my Tieks will go into hiding.  I really love those things, eight at last count (that obsessive personality rearing it's ugly head..lol).
> 
> Speaking of, I have a *question about the Tieks*. I wore my Lilac ones at my DGD's soccer game yesterday and my DD liked them? She has very narrow feet and is afraid they will be too wide. What about it? I can't remember if any of you have narrow feet and, if so, how do they fit?
> 
> *H2M*, thank you for the information on Pinterest. I've saved it in a Notes file on my iPad for future reference. I'll play with it later.
> Your shoes are cute. I'll have to check them out.
> 
> I resized your pictures. If you hit my quote you can see the formula. After the *first img within the brackets* you will see width=200 (and 250). You can choose any number and do a preview until yet the size you want. It's really easy.
> 
> .


Cobbie, I followed your instructions and was able to resize the pictures in my original post. Thanks so much!

Skyblue, no I didn't get any of the flats. I am extremely flat footed and have to have shoes with serious arch supports. I have orthotics I'm SUPPOSED to wear, but the with warmer weather, I've been wearing my Birkenstocks instead. And BOY are my feet unhappy. They really hurt today.

I cannot WAIT to get my Red Carpet Manicure starter kit! I went to Ulta today and picked up a couple of polish colors to go with it. They are only $9.99 each, which is a real bargain compared to other gel nail polishes. I like light, natural colors on my fingernails, so I got "My Favorite Designer" and "Tre Chic". "Wow!!!" and "A Dream Come True" will be next on my list!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> *Ruby*, I forgot to answer you earlier - no, I didn't get a chance to swatch that bronzer, I bought the meteorites online. I do just love the packaging! You don't have ANY Guerlain? You need to have _something_  ! It does look lovely. I'm so obsessed with my Chanel cream bronzer though that I don't often even look at others.


Thanks Jen! I looked at different swatches of the bronzer/blush & decided it looked a little too orangey so I passed, despite my love for the packaging. I did however get the Dior one after all from Sephora. I was able to get the bd gift for my daughter this way too. She turns 11 on Tuesday & she's going to love the mini Fresh lip balms.

*H2M*, those flats are really cute, thanks for posting!


----------



## skyblue

hudsonam said:


> *Skyblue*, my ruby red Tieks are a size 8!  Only worn twice, mostly indoors and the second time was to get a hair cut and then right back home. They're just a tiny bit too small for me. PM me if you're interested.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments ladies! You're too kind.


Such a doll you are to offer, *Hudsonam*! I wear mostly high heels, boots and flip flops. I do own a few flats, one being the pair Cobbie purchased. I recently had on a particularly high pair of heels at work. A man asked me how tall I am (5'8") and why I would wear such high heels? Hmm, I like them! LOL . Besides, I am saving my money for vacation.

*H2M*, is tha the polish that has to cure under lights?

*Cobbie*, I'll still have fun even if you hide all the cool Tieks!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

skyblue said:


> *H2M*, is tha the polish that has to cure under lights?


Yes it is. The pro kit comes with a LED light that plugs in.


----------



## hudsonam

*Skyblue*, it was worth a shot. 

*Jen*, I thought of you when I found these hand painted Toms on etsy!
http://www.etsy.com/shop/BStreetShoes


----------



## Jen

I used to get that too *Skyblue*, I'm also 5'8". A good friend of mine is 6' and wears the tallest heels of anyone I know. She gets it all the time. It's always men of course. I'd always say why not? Are you really so insecure that you'd prefer I was shorter? That usually got deer in headlights looks in response  But seriously, what a dumb question. Ahh, I do miss the days of heels. 
Also, I have one heck of a closet, you'd have fun in there  



hudsonam said:


> *Jen*, I thought of you when I found these hand painted Toms on etsy!
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/BStreetShoes


LOVE!!!! A little pricey, wow - but really cool. I really love those shoes!!! Not as much as the Tieks of course, but those are perfect weekend shoes.

Todays purchase is a replacement beaker for our french press, possibly just a new one. This morning started with me knocking it over, sending coffee grounds, boiling water and shards of glass all over my kitchen. Fun! I'm thinking I broke it because we bought a replacement beaker, but it didn't fit perfectly and felt very fragile to me, so I may just buy a whole new one and see if its better.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Today's purchase - I finally used my Zulily credit on some soft lamb/calf leather baby shoes.


----------



## Someone Nameless

The mail just came and my Tieks have arrived!!! I LOVE them and will keep them (and already want more) but I never realized until just now how horribly ugly the veins in my feet are. 

I said as much to hubby and his reply was "Oh they are not that bad. I think your feet look good, sweetie!" Gotta love him. He knows the right thing to say. 










OK, Cobbie, how do I resize when it is photobucket?


----------



## Jen

YAAAAAAY *SN*, so glad you love them! I get my camel ones today, I'm even more excited now!!! What a great color. Welcome to the Tieks obsession ! What a sweet husband you have, I guess that's why we keep them around sometimes . I don't think they look bad at all, and looking at my feet (decked out in my pewter ones for the first time) I have them too!!! 
Hilarious - I'm already thinking of what to wear tomorrow to go with my Camel ones! Then again, I'm getting the red, cream and copper ones too....decisions decisions


----------



## hudsonam

*SN*, Love the camel!! I'm secretly plotting a way to sneak into *Jen's * closet and borrow all her Tieks.  I should get my matte black today. I'm still not sure if the 9s will work. I hope they don't, because then I won't be able to buy anymore.

And *Skyblue*, that really is a stupid comment about the heels. Why shouldn't you wear them?!  Definitely an insecure man.

*Jen*, I need to try the Toms. Not the hand painted ones, at least, not yet. 

ETA: *SN*, you should be able to click on Edit in Photobucket and choose a smaller size. And I have the veins in my feet too. Ah, to be young again.  But your feet look fine!


----------



## Jen

"Borrow", huh?  I bet I'd see them again  !  I still can't believe I bought so many    I do hope the matte black 9s work for you though!!  You do need to try Toms, I really like them.  But I didn't the first time I put them on, they sort of mold to your feet over a day or so.


----------



## Someone Nameless

What is your grand total right now Jen?  And what color is your favorite (other than black)?


----------



## Jen

That I have right now?  3.  That I will have at the end of this week?  10    I know, I'm insane.  I accept it.  
The matte black are my favorites, and it'll depend on what they look like in person but probably either camel or red.  I think I'm either going to really love the copper or totally hate them.  We'll see when I get home in a half hour!!  I may just do all my pictures at once, I should have them all by Wednesday.


----------



## Jen

I am in Tieks *HEAVEN*. Seriously. Today I got red, camel, cream, copper and black patent. I wasn't sure about the copper or the black patent, but I'm completely in love with both of those and all of the others. The green felt a bit tight and has needed worn in a little, the pewter a little too but less so - but ALL of the ones I got today I feel like fit just like my worn in black matte ones. I think I know why *Cobbie* had trouble with the snakes, both the copper and the patent are a *touch* bigger feeling than the rest of them. Fine for me as I'm a true 9, but for someone sizing up from an 8-1/2 they may be just a bit too big. Bummer too, because they're beautiful. I'm so excited I got the last copper ones, they are just so gorgeous, sparkly without being over the top at all. I'm also glad now I didn't get the gold, these will be my blingy ones. Like I said, I'll post pictures when I get the rest of my haul, possibly tomorrow. 
Oh, and they sent a hand written cute note thanking me for being such a big Tieks fan. With a PS the Sienna Brown will be in stock in a few weeks  Yessss!! Now, if they'll just make a matte brown I'd be all set for every outfit in my closet.

Both my scarves and my jewelry from Etsy shipped too, I'll post pictures of everything when it all comes in! Now, I'm wisely stepping away from the computer as my credit card is on fire and cannot be used


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got the handwritten note too.


----------



## Jen

I think I heard they include one with every order, how nice. At that price though I guess they should 

So......has anyone else noticed that the Tieks 20% off code has been the _exact same every single time?_ Go look at yours. I've gotten the same code in 6 e-mails now, it's worked for every order. So, apparently no need to get a new one every time!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just checked and you are right!  I'd order another pair but there's not much selection in my size now (.


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I think I heard they include one with every order, how nice. At that price though I guess they should
> 
> So......has anyone else noticed that the Tieks 20% off code has been the _exact same every single time?_ Go look at yours. I've gotten the same code in 6 e-mails now, it's worked for every order. So, apparently no need to get a new one every time!


Ha!! I was wondering about that! I thought it looked very familiar! I'm so glad you love your haul!

Oh, and my matte black came today and they are pretty perfect.


----------



## skyblue

Please post photos of all your Tieks, *Jen*! I would LOVE to see them! .

*SN*, I never even noticed the veins until you mentioned them!


----------



## Jen

I will when I get them all, I promise!!  

I got my Dr. Denese today, and just in the nick of time.  I literally scraped the bottom of both of them tonight - I could not have gotten one more use out of it.  Amazing timing!


----------



## Jen

Forgot to comment *hudsonam*, yessss!! So glad they're perfect. Now to save for some more!


----------



## hudsonam

Holy crap, I just did the Fit Test for the Insanity workouts and I thought I was going to die. I have to do the first "real" workout tomorrow morning, and I'm already sore from gardening yesterday! The DVDs just came today and I wanted to get started right away. I wouldn't normally do one at night and then again the very next morning. Wish me luck! I'm going to need it!


----------



## cmg.sweet

My pewter came yesrerday. So glad i decided to reorder them in the right size instead of stopping after just the matte blacks.  Now I want the matte blacks and should be able to stop there... I hope!


----------



## Jen

I was planning on taking a picture of them all together for you guys anyway, so I'll send it to them too. Both of ours will be very impressive collections *Cobbie*! I know what you mean - I'm still a *little* embarassed, but not enough to not buy them all  !! I'm wearing camel today, I love them. Of course. I did have to put a little bandaid on the back of my right foot, which has been the one that has been bothered with each new pair for just the first day. I think my right foot is just slightly bigger than my left, so when they're adjusting to being un-folded they pinch a bit. Luckily I know it'll be gone in a day or two, and the bandaid keeps it from hurting. 
You know, it's true what they say - you always want what you aren't. I always wanted to be shorter, in high school all the pretty cheerleader type girls were short, and I was taller than most of the guys. And of course, the short pretty girls took all the tall guys ! I always wished I was a short petite with straight brown hair! Most short petite girls with straight brown hair always said they wanted to be tall and red curly haired like me, so it just goes to show.

I also admire you *hudsonam*, best of luck with Insanity! I do exercize, but typically avoid the ones like Insanity or P90X that seem a bit more like torture than working out! I do looooove & reccommend Turbo Jam, it's fun and hard work without making me feel like I'm going to die  !!


----------



## Jen

I am an actual 9. Every once in awhile I find a pump that fits better in an 8-1/2, but that's only every once in awhile. 98% of the shoes I buy are 9. And it's fine on my left foot, it's just the right one. The matte blacks were the same way, but after day 1 of wearing those they were fine. Boy do I just *love* these shoes! Good thing, considering I will own 10 by the end of the week! I just don't see myself putting anything else on (except for the Toms or flip flops on weekends etc) for a really long time!! I'm maybe telling myself I need the lilac too......are they really pretty *Cobbie*? I was getting dressed this morning and realized that if I have a lot of any particular color in my wardrobe it would be purple. Of course I've bee thinking about it since you mentioned your DD wants them.......  (I really DO have a problem, maybe I need medication )


----------



## Someone Nameless

ummm, Cobbie, could we see a photo of your lilac?  And all the rest of them too please?  LOL

I'm an 8 and I ordered an 8.  They are perfect.


----------



## Jen

I am NOT about to order lilac.  I'm NOT I'M NOT I'M NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(Pictures might help  )


----------



## Someone Nameless

PSE? Just insert your card into the reader on your Mac, double click the drive when it pops on the desktop and get it there. That's the quick and easy way.

I really like the camel, but I wanted some like this:


----------



## Jen

The cream are that exact same color without being patent  
I've also almost ordered the white croc on every order, I bet those would be similar too.


----------



## Someone Nameless

So cream is really that light fleshy pink tan color?  It doesn't look that color.  It looks more.... CREAM.


----------



## Jen

I guess that is a little pinky, I was thinking it looked pretty cream.  The BALLERINA PINK though are light pink!!  I'll post pictures of those when I get them - every color I've gotten so far looks slightly different (and better) than it does on the website.  If the ballerina pink are super pink they'll be going back, I hope they're on the very pale side.


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> *SN*, thank you for the information but I don't use my card, if you're talking about the camera. I have a USB hub that has my camera cord and I connect that way. No problem there. My problem is getting my edited photos from PSE back to iPhoto since PhotoBucket doesn't recognize PSE. I called Apple Care and he wasn't familiar with PSE and suggested I call Adobe. Called them and there was a charge. I decided to look online some more and found a way - drag the edited photo from PSE to the desktop and then drag it into iPhoto. I know there must be a better way but for now since I knew you all were waiting for my Lilac photo I did the dragging thing.
> 
> I think this picture looks like the the actual color. They are a rich, rich Lilac and the fabulous (they call it) blue (I call it turquoise) soles and trim make all their shoes pop, especially this color. I want all their leathers.  And since they are mostly spring and summer shoes, time is of the essence. Well, they could go for winter parties...if I ever did parties.


*Drool* Are you kidding me?! I need those!!!! I thought they were much lighter. I love them!!!!! Ack!


----------



## Jen

Oooooooohhhh......those are PRETTY. And the EXACT same color as all the purple in my closet.


Spoiler



CRAP!


----------



## Jen

I'm weak, and ashamed.  I got them.  And maybe the white too.  SOMEONE STOP ME!!!!  
I'm so excited about those, I really thought they were more pale for some reason.  My monitor may vary slightly, but that's not nearly as 'lilac' as I thought!  Thanks for posting that and pushing me over the edge.  I guess I should say *nudging*, I obviously don't need much of a push!  

Now I just have to wait for that summer bonus that will be paying for all of these  !


----------



## hudsonam

Uh oh, more cute ballet flats! What do you think?
http://www.planetshoes.com/french-sole?utm_source=blog.planetshoes.com&utm_medium=post&utm_content=20120501&utm_campaign=new


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> Oh, Lord.....


Nah. I like black Tieks much better.


----------



## ellesu

Ladies, da gold:


----------



## ellesu

Okay, that picture is _way_ too big! I thought I resized it, but....

Love, love the Lilac! Dang it. I've just got to have Lilac and Tangerine. And....Cream and Camel are making their way to me.


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> The mail just came and my Tieks have arrived!!! I LOVE them and will keep them (and already want more) but I never realized until just now how horribly ugly the veins in my feet are.
> 
> I said as much to hubby and his reply was "Oh they are not that bad. I think your feet look good, sweetie!" Gotta love him. He knows the right thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Cobbie, how do I resize when it is photobucket?


Sandra, I thought my feet looked much more veiny in the Tieks than in other shoes. I took a picture of my feet in the copper Tieks and was horrified actually. I thought they just couldn't be my feet, but sure nuf they were.


----------



## corkyb

Those lilacs are NOT lilac.  Whoever named them should be\, well, shot.  They are a deep grape, pure and simple.  Now those gold look more like the cream that SN is looking for.  Oh crap, I am going to have to try these copper babies back on again.  Since I haven't gotten around to returning the $265 pair of shoes sitting on my table in a box.  And someone said the copper are bigger, right?  That will never do as I am a true 8 and they felt small and tight on me.  Which is the ONLY reason I have not purchase Jane's ruby red as I adore that color the most.


----------



## skyblue

*Corky*, I think everyone is being too self critical! Please post the photo so we can see them! 

I have loved very single color you all have posted! *Jen*, just photograph your purple closet! That must be amazing!


----------



## Jen

I love the gold!! But between camel, cream, & white I may have enough neutrals and should hold off 
I'm SO happy some of you are almost as nuts as I am about them!!

I am wearing copper today and decided to snap a quick picture with my iPhone and post it. Not the best camera, and I'll still post them all when they all finally arrive, but -










I just love them. They are for sure a little looser than the other ones I've worn, but still snug enough they don't feel big or anything. These are instantly comfortable, no breaking in required of these! *Paula*, you should definitely try them on again. Glad to see you back, we've been worried about you!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm wearing my camel ones today and I have to say that I have never worn more comfortable shoes.  That is not a good thing, trust me.


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> I'm wearing my camel ones today and I have to say that I have never worn more comfortable shoes. That is not a good thing, trust me.


Of COURSE it's a good thing!!!!! And now you understand why I'm an addict and will have 12 pairs (?!?!) by the end of the week. I LOVE these shoes more than any other I've ever put on my feet!!!


----------



## skyblue

LOVE the copper,  !!


----------



## ellesu

Ooh la la! I love the Copper, too! Dang it, Jen.  I've been staying away from the Copper because, for some reason, I thought they ran small - it's a whole new ballgame now! And, Copper is my color. My Cream and Camel are out for delivery! Speaking as someone who has a heck of a time finding shoes that don't hurt - I still giggle when I slip into Tieks.  I thought my red ones were going to be a problem over my right big toe, so I wore them around the house yesterday with a pair of thin socks. Today, I put them on and....no problem at all. It is so nice to have shoes that fit and don't cause _problems_.


----------



## Jen

ellesu said:


> It is so nice to have shoes that fit and don't cause _problems_.


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!! That's exactly why I bought so many, I have not (since my foot problems anyway) put on a completely and totally comfortable pair of shoes. Some aren't bad and work, but these are amazing and my feet practically say THANK YOU every time I slip them on. 
Sorry now you want the copper, but you DO want them ! I love them way more than I thought they would. They definitely do not run small, these are the loosest fitting ones yet.

They do say on the website that some people need to break them in, and wearing them around the house with socks does help! I have about 10 pairs I'll have to wear around the house with socks !


----------



## PurpleShell

I am new to this Accessories Anonymous thread.  I have been following your discussion on Tieks. I had never heard of them before.  But, when I went to their site a few days ago I fell in love with the Lilac pair.  Now having seen Cobbie’s picture of the Lilac above I think I need to buy them   Can someone tell me how long a pair of Tieks usually last?  They just seem expensive for a pair of flats.  

I also am not sure if they will fit me.  I have a very small foot.  I typically wear a 4 ½ or 5.  Does anyone know if the 5 might work for me?  I am also eyeing the Matte Black and the Metallic Pewter pairs.  So the next question would be if there is a coupon code for some kind of discount?  If there is, should I go ahead and get more than just the Lilac pair?  

Any assistance is appreciated.

Shelley


----------



## Jen

Hi *Shelley*! Welcome to the AA thread. I have large clunky size 9 feet so I'm not much help there, but they do say to round up half sizes - and I think 5 is smallest they make anyway. They have free shipping and returns, so if you get them and don't like them, it's easy to send them back. But, you'll like them ! The reason they're so expensive is because they are increcibly well made. They are italian leather, and those blue things on the bottom of them are support/shock absorbing pads. They are very seriously the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn and are worth every penny. I have no idea how long they'll last, but I'm planning on them lasting for years. They are very well made and even folding and unfolding them if you choose to won't affect them at all. They're made to be worn every day. 
As for a discount, if you're on facebook, go to their page and 'like' it. Next to their photos is a box with a link called Best. Tieks. Yet. Click on that. There is a spot to fill in your e-mail address and they'll e-mail a 20% off coupon. If you're not a facebooker, PM me your e-mail address and I'll get one sent to you. You can use the coupon over and over again, but go ahead and get more - they sell out fast (though maybe not in a 5, you may be lucky there!) and you're going to love them. Clearly I'm a Tieks enabler 
We hope you stick around, the more the merrier!


----------



## Jen

I got tangerine and ballerina pink today - both SO lovely. The tangerine is bright but not too bright, and the ballerina pink is JUST barely a tinge of pink. I'll post pictures tomorrow when I get the lilac and white croc, but *SN* - if you want neutral shoes with just a touch of pink the ballerina pink are just that  
I agree with *Cobbie*, I'll be wearing these until my feet are too cold to take it. Then I'll switch to my amazing collection of flat boots, then back to Tieks when it gets warm  Probably some flip flops and Toms in there too. I've never been so completely in love with my shoe collection ever before in my life! I used to have a killer heel collection, but some of them were so uncomfortable they never got worn, though they were pretty to look at. I have an amazingly comfortable shoe collection now!


----------



## ellesu

Welcome, *Shelley*! I agree with the others that odds are you will _love_ Tieks! I wear a 5 1/2 or sometimes a 6 because my feet are wide. I sized up to a 6 in Tieks and they fit perfectly. I say go for it and give them a try - and be sure to let us know what you get and how you like them. 

I have to say that whoever is in charge of colors for Tieks is amazing! My cream and camel arrived today and they are perfect. I was prepared to send back the camel - before I saw them that is. Now there is *no* way those babies are going back! And the cream are just luscious. I should have just put "one of each" on my order and been done with it.


----------



## gajitldy

Good grief ladies!!! I give up...off to look at Tieks.  Do you have an online store you purchase from?  Thanks for your help (said completely to tongue-in-cheek!)

Diane


----------



## Jen

The only place to get them is their website - http://tieks.com/boutiek
And, you're WELCOME  !


----------



## PurpleShell

Thanks for all the feedback and encouragement.  I hope to get time later today to place a Tieks order.  Now I just have to decide if I am only getting the Lilac pair to see what I think before ordering more.  Or if I want to bite the bullet and get multiple pair.  My husband is probably going to freak out either way since I have never spent over $100 for a pair of shoes 

Shelley


----------



## hudsonam

*gajitldy and Shelley*, I know you will love your Tieks!

Well, I seem to be addicted to nail polish at the moment. I just placed another order on Drugstore.com for 3 OPI polishes and one Sally Hansen base/top coat. I got French Quarter for your Thoughts (grey-ish), Tickle My France-y (taupe-y nude-ish pink) and in Nicole by OPI, My Lifesaver (minty green). Yay!


----------



## PurpleShell

I have now ordered the Lilac Tieks.  I decided to wait until I get these and then decide if I want to order more   I will let all of you know what I think of them once they are delivered and I get to try them on.  

Shelley


----------



## Jen

PurpleShell said:


> I have now ordered the Lilac Tieks. I decided to wait until I get these and then decide if I want to order more  I will let all of you know what I think of them once they are delivered and I get to try them on.
> 
> Shelley


Yaaaaaaaay!!! Congrats, you will love them. I can't wait to hear how many more you end up ordering 

Fun nailpolish *hudsonam*! I can't paint my nails, if I finally get them all pretty and one length I break one. I chip nail polish within an hour. I got a Groupon Mani/Pedi once and I was laughing about them putting nail polish on me, that I'd ruin it before the end of the day. I ruined it before I _left their building_. I don't know what's wrong with me, I'm clumsy I guess!


----------



## gajitldy

I just got back from the nail salon sporting my favorite spring/summer color on nails and toes OPI Strawberry Margarita!  Such a happy color!

Diane


----------



## Jen

I have a facial after work that I bought awhile back as a Groupon deal.  It's an hour and a half, and I'm sooooo excited.  First, that I already paid for it  !  Second, I'm so tired today, going to lay down and have someone else pamper my face sounds pretty wonderful!  I get a 'skin booster and lumiere treatment' too......whatever those are.  I'm about 2 hours from finding out!      

I'm wearing my cream Tieks today - and these seemed among the most 'bent' when I got them (meaning when I un-folded them all the others lay flatter naturally) but these aren't needing any breaking in, they're instantly super comfortable.  
I guess it's only some of them, and now I have no idea why!  That's what I thought the reason was!  
When I get home from my facial I get to unwrap my lilac and white, I'll take a bunch of pictures when I can!


----------



## Jen

I got my lilac and white Tieks yesterday!  Now my collection of an even dozen is complete.  They are both gorgeous, especially the lilac.  I'm going to take pictures this weekend, I may not get the chance until Sunday, we'll see.  My collection is just a touch ridiculous, but SO awesome


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Not exactly clothing accessory but it is a type of accessory. The only thing I actually bought was the zipper. Got tired if by earphones getting tangled especially the thinner cord so I sewed a zipper around the cord.


















Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jen

That is brilliant!!!  I use cordwrappers, but that is a very smart little idea!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I bought a zipper from Walmart folded the excess cloth on the side of the zipper around the cold and hand sewed it. I stitched it so the stitch goes around the cord. First attempt I did a straight stitch, but it didn't seem stable enough so ripped the thread out. So I started to so the thread wrapped around the cord inside the folded material.

Here's a pic of the cord between the zipper and it's excess material. 









The bottom where the cord meets. I wish I had a longer zipper to go all the way down my earphones. 









My earphones had a mic and control so I didn't sew around it. 








Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

Update attempt two went far better. My stitches were more even and I figured a better way to do the bottom where the two cords meet. I reversed the color scheme for my back up earphones.


























I also melted the free edges of the zipper to smooth it out and keep the fraying to get worse


----------



## Jen

VERY cool idea!

I discovered a place today that I'm really excited about. I love perfume, but have avoided it lately after all the reading I've done about the disgusting chemicals they put in them.  I mean really, it's really scary what we put on our skin sometimes.  That's half of why I'm reading all these books about making my own skin care products.  Anyway, side tracked  - the place I discovered is called The Oil Bar.  They have a chemist in California that takes perfumes and makes exact dupes out of all natural oils!!!  They have HUNDREDS of them.  I smelled at least 40 while I was in there!  The girl I talked to was super nice and so excited about the whole thing that she started to work there.  The best part - the price.  I got 3 1 oz. rollerballs, one that is Victoria Secret Body by Victoria, Calvin Klein Euphoria, and Chanel Mademoiselle - ALL 3 WERE $15 TOTAL!!!!!  She said each lasts probably 4-5 months.  Plus I got a big tub of shea butter for some body butter creations.  If you find a place like this by you and you're into perfume, GO.  They also have a website.


----------



## corkyb

Oh Jen those coppers look great on your feet.  And I'm sorry you were worried about me.  It's been a rough couple of weeks for me.  My father's surgery went ok; everything looks clean, including the sentinel node, but we are still waiting on biopsy pathology.  That was last week.  This week things exploded for me at work.  We had to fire a Director at a remote facility and he didn't go in what I would call a peaceful way.  I put in hours at that. Then my friend's husband died from brain tumor complications.  I drove two hours to the wake today and she is a mess.  It has been a long haul.  Then my secretary (did I post all this crap already?) and dear friend's mother, who has been fighting stage 4 lung cancer for two years, was told her cancer has spread throughout and she only has six months at best.  Then yesterday a dear colleague who was loved and respected by all didn't show up for work.  He was missing and his family went looking and his daughter found him in a reststop dead in his car from a heart attack.  He must have been sitting there all day.  My agency is just soooo sad and somber right now.  Not a good week at all.  I guess that's why I've been missing in action.  It's been all happening too fast for me to take it all in.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Oh my corky.  That is way too much for any one person to go through at once.  My thoughts are with you.

I am leaving today for a 7 day cruise followed by a disneyworld trip, soi will be off for a while.


----------



## Jen

Oh my *Paula*, that is all just awful, and she is right - that is WAY too much for one person to have to go through. I'm so sorry to hear all of that. I'll be thinking about you, keep us posted about your dad. HUGS!


----------



## Someone Nameless

My hubby and I have submitted our resignations and are retiring.  I will really have to save my pennies to get more Tieks!!!


----------



## Jen

*CONGRATS SN*!!!!!! That is fantastic news. I'm a LOT of years from retirement but I'm still looking forward to it 

*CONGRATS* to you too *Cobbie* on your Cream Tieks ! Well, at least being on the waiting list and will buy when you can. They're gorgeous, you're going to love them. Is it bad to say you make me feel much better about myself?    

I am having a very productive Saturday and will plan to at least take pictures of my collection to post.


----------



## PurpleShell

My Lilac Tieks have arrived.  I love the color.   I think they fit.  I am having a problem with them rubbing the back of my heel on each foot and just above my big toe on each foot.   However, I think I remember seeing someone comment that they usually have to wear their Tieks with Band-Aids on their heels for the first day until they stretch out.  

Right now I am glad I only purchased one pair.  But, I am hoping that once I get my Lilac Tieks stretched out I will love them and want to purchase more in different colors. Can you all offer some suggestions on the best way to break in my Tieks so I will love them?  For now I just plan to wear them off and on around the house.  Hoping each time they will feel a little more comfortable than the last time I had them on.

Shelley


----------



## Hippie2MARS

PurpleShell said:


> My Lilac Tieks have arrived. I love the color.  I think they fit. I am having a problem with them rubbing the back of my heel on each foot and just above my big toe on each foot.  However, I think I remember seeing someone comment that they usually have to wear their Tieks with Band-Aids on their heels for the first day until they stretch out.
> 
> Right now I am glad I only purchased one pair. But, I am hoping that once I get my Lilac Tieks stretched out I will love them and want to purchase more in different colors. Can you all offer some suggestions on the best way to break in my Tieks so I will love them? For now I just plan to wear them off and on around the house. Hoping each time they will feel a little more comfortable than the last time I had them on.
> 
> Shelley


Shelley, I don't own any Tieks, but I did do a fair amount of research on them. The number one tip I've seen is to wear them around the house WITH REALLY THICK SOCKS to stretch them out. Best of luck to you...I hope you fall in love with them!


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> My hubby and I have submitted our resignations and are retiring. I will really have to save my pennies to get more Tieks!!!


You will be joining me in retirement!  I have 4 weeks left.


----------



## PurpleShell

Hippie2MARS thanks for the suggestion to wear socks to help break in my Lilac Tieks.  The thing is I don’t want to stretch them out too much.  I think I will first try wearing Band-Aids.  If that doesn’t work then try a thin pair of socks.  And then maybe a thick pair of socks.  Hopefully one of these helps make them perfect.  

I have high heels shoes I wear that I needed to use Band-Aids the first few times, then they were ok after a while.  I hope my Tieks will be the same way.  When I first put my Lilac Tieks on yesterday I thought these are going to be great.  However, after walking around in them for about 10-15 minutes they started hurting my feet.  I really want my Tieks to work so I can use them as a back-up for when I am wearing high heels.

Shelley


----------



## Jen

*Cobbie*, I like those flip flops!!! I don't have the prettiest feet but love flip flops and open toed shoes so I try to keep them as pretty as possible but then don't really care  !

*Shelley* - that was me - with a few of mine I've had to wear a BandAid for the first day then they were fine. Some I didn't have to do that at all, but I think it just takes a day to get stretched out. If that doesn't work you can try thin socks, and if that doesn't work thick socks - but it will.

I'm wearing my Tangerine Tieks today! With a pretty crazy shirt I bought because it has Tangerine in it  - I saw it and thought about all the boring grey, black and brown I have in my wardrobe and thought it would be a fun addition. Plus I had the Macy's F&F discount, so I got it -










I'm also wearing it with black leggings.

I feel kind of bad, here I am loving all my new Tieks, wearing a different pair every day - and I have a coworker that is now obsessed with them too. She and her husband are paycheck to paycheck, and she can't really afford shoes that are this expensive . I don't mean to be rubbing it in her face that I can, but I'm not going to not wear my shoes because it makes her feel bad. But I do feel a little bad. Not _quite_ as bad when I know how they spend money (there is NO reason they should be that short on cash, they both make a decent living - and she gets a massage a month at Massage Envy&#8230;.) but still. I do feel a bit like I'm rubbing it in her face. I guess she'll just have to get over it


----------



## skyblue

We are enjoying our beach vacation!   However, my Kindle 2 developed a screen defect!   I simply turned the page, and the right third of the page became distorted.  Part of the words remained, plus there are vertical lines and smearing.  I thought it was just the book, but it's the Kindle itself.  Since it was purchased 2 1/2 years ago, Amazon offered a half priced Kindle 3 keyboard.  I just want my Kindle back! 

Kindle 3 arrives at the beach Wednesday.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane917 said:


> You will be joining me in retirement!  I have 4 weeks left.


I have 9 days! We are so excited!!!


----------



## Ruby296

*Corky*, I'm sorry you are experiencing so much heartache all at once. I really hope things get better for you. That is far too much for one person's shoulders to bear. Sending you great big (((hugs))).

*SN & Jane*, congratulations to you both on your upcoming retirements!!



Cobbie said:


> I want this. It's an *LE*! So would I need two brushes to apply it?
> 
> 
> 
> This is all *Ruby's* (I think) fault.


Lol, *Cobbie*, I just saw this too & I thought the same thing! That blog is a dangerous place to check but I do it almost everyday I'm not going to get it but if you do I hope you'll report in. I might have just bought Dior's new bronzer/blush in Sunlight from the 2012 Croisette collection....


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, I get her emails. Bad...BAD!


Oh yes, that _is *bad indeed!!!*_


----------



## skyblue

*Corky*, I am so sorry life is so rough for you right now! I hope your life is evening out. How is your dad?

*SN* and *Jane*, Congrats on your retirement! How is your hubby feeling, *SN*?

I still don't see any *Tieks* wardrobe photos, ladies! I really want to live vicariously through you!


Spoiler



Jen


 and


Spoiler



Cobbie


 (cough, cough) 

Shame on you, *Cobbie*, for posting the Georgio Armani blush! When I glanced at it I didn't think it was right for me. Then silly me had to look at the blog......WOW! Now I _WANT_ it! Refusing to bookmark that blog!


----------



## Jen

I was wondering when someone was going to yell at us about that  !  I actually took the time last night to TAKE all the pictures (it took awhile!) but haven't had a chance to upload and post.  I'm planning on doing it tonight!  
I have on ballerina pink today


----------



## hudsonam

Yes, *Jen* and *Cobbie*, where are those Tieks pics?!  I still haven't taken my matte blacks out of the box again (since first trying them on). I'm just not sure if I should spend the money on them when I know I can get cheaper ones elsewhere, and really, I need some arch support. They are uber comfy for sure, but they did bother me a little bit the last time I wore my red ones. I get a sharp pain in my arch if I wear unsupportive shoes.

Anyway, I have my OPI Tickle My France-y nail polish on today and I LOVE it. Love, love, love it. It's like the best shade of nude lipstick. It has color to it, yet it's nude. I highly recommend it.

*Corky*, I'm so sorry about everything happening right now. How terrible. My thoughts are with you.

*
SN*, Congrats on your retirement!!


----------



## PurpleShell

Well I wore socks with my Lilac Tieks around the house last night.  It helped some.  The right one feels like it is going to be OK now.  However, the left one is still rubbing my heel even with the sock on.  I compared the seam on the back of each of the Tieks where it is rubbing my heel.  On the right shoe it is nice and flat/flush.  But, on the left shoe it is raised up a lot more and not flush plus you can feel the seam stitching.  I am hoping that this will flatten out more as I break them in.  I will keep you posted as to my progress.  I don’t want wear my Tieks outside the house until I am sure they good and broken in.

Shelley


----------



## Jen

I REALLY need to stop going to that Best things in Beauty blog!!! *Cobbie* and *Ruby* - STOP IT 
I'm now convinced that I _need_ this Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate that is an insane $75.



I've been PERFECTLY happy with my Chanel Soleil de Tan that I use for contouring (which I'm seeing the bottom of the pot so will need a new one...) and various highlighters (of which I have PLENTY), but she's so in love with this there MUST be a reason....right? 

*Shelley*, I'm sorry to hear you're still having issues with the back of your Tieks. How odd. Like I said, I had some issues on day one of wearing them, but after day one of wearing a bandaid they've been fine. I feel like they live folded up until they're worn, so it'll take awhile for them to learn to flatten out.


----------



## Jen

It's very rare to have a positive customer service experience - outside of Amazon that is. My Clarisonic has been making this weird buzzing sound when I turn it on every time, I have to turn it off and on a few times to get it to stop and work. So I called, got right to a person, and they're just sending me a new one out tomorrow. It almost surprises me when that happens these days!

OKAY ladies - get ready for Tieks overload!! I decided I'm not going to post pictures of ones that have already been posted, we've seen them. I'm slightly embarrassed about this collection, but also sort of proud at the same time 

I'm having serious sizing issues, and I'm tired of messing with it. The Cobbie trick doesn't seem to work for my photobucket pictures, and since they changed it I don't know what I'm doing - I try to resize and it shows up the exact same size every time. So, sorry - this is what you get! I'll also split between a few posts so I don't blow things up 

Diamond white croc -










Tangerine -










Cardinal Red -










Cream - (looks like you think it's similar to the camel and pink - until you see them next to each other)


----------



## Jen

Black Patent - I think called Obsidian black or something like that -










Ballerina Pink -










All the boxes in a little circle -










Annnnnnnd - *THE COLLECTION! *


----------



## Jen

Well, the cream and pink do still look similar in the picture - but they're not.  The pink is more of a pale pink and the cream is - well, cream!  Those of you that have these know they look better in person than any picture that can be taken.  I'm going to send the collection picture to Tieks and see if they have a buy 12 get 1 free program


----------



## Jen

Thanks *Cobbie*! They make me happy too, picking which pair I get to wear for the day is so fun. I did get on a little stepladder! 
That's good to know - I'll do that next time. I figure this way they get to see a REEEAAALLLY close up to get an idea exactly what they look like


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, the pair right to the right of the camel pair, bottom left, are the feet reversed? If you, you will have to retake the photo.  It has my cosmos out of whack. LOL!!!

I'm GREEN WITH ENVY!!!


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, that Tom Ford contour/illuminator caught my eye too but not for $75. I'd love to see her entire collection! Your Tiek collection is stunning! I love the blue boxes; your photos are great & all of those colors make *me* happy! Enjoy wearing them 

*Cobbie*, nice lipsticks! For some reason I don't buy very many high end lip products. I do however love the Fresh Sugar Rose Tinted Lipbalm.


----------



## skyblue

Love, love, love your collection, *Jen*! The Tieks circle and the pretty Tiffany blue boxes look so cute!   . It made me smile! Thanks for taking the photos, and posting them for us to enjoy!


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> Jen, the pair right to the right of the camel pair, bottom left, are the feet reversed? If you, you will have to retake the photo.  It has my cosmos out of whack. LOL!!!


Honestly, I can't tell! Maybe it is. I'm half glad I didn't notice that - because I likely WOULD have gone to the trouble to do that again.....but nah, it was enough work as it is   

Thanks everyone!!!! I'm obviously so addicted to these shoes, they make me happy in general. Especially when I have to walk, I feel like I sort of bounce when I walk because of them!


----------



## PurpleShell

Jen - your Tieks collection is cool.  

I hope I can get my Lilac Tieks to work out.  Guess I may just have to try wearing them out sometime and see if that works better than just wearing them around the house.  

Shelley


----------



## Someone Nameless

They are awesome Jen. I'm addicted to but I just have one pair. Have you worn them all yet?


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> It's very rare to have a positive customer service experience - outside of Amazon that is. My Clarisonic has been making this weird buzzing sound when I turn it on every time, I have to turn it off and on a few times to get it to stop and work. So I called, got right to a person, and they're just sending me a new one out tomorrow. It almost surprises me when that happens these days!
> 
> OKAY ladies - get ready for Tieks overload!! I decided I'm not going to post pictures of ones that have already been posted, we've seen them. I'm slightly embarrassed about this collection, but also sort of proud at the same time
> 
> I'm having serious sizing issues, and I'm tired of messing with it. The Cobbie trick doesn't seem to work for my photobucket pictures, and since they changed it I don't know what I'm doing - I try to resize and it shows up the exact same size every time. So, sorry - this is what you get! I'll also split between a few posts so I don't blow things up
> 
> Diamond white croc -
> 
> Tangerine -
> 
> Cardinal Red -
> 
> Cream - (looks like you think it's similar to the camel and pink - until you see them next to each other)


Where is the jaw-drop smiley?! So jealous!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Great collection, Jen! I can't wear Tieks due to my extremely wide AND flat feet, but I WANT those boxes! 

I did my nails using my new Red Carpet Manicure set from Ulta. I LOVE it! My nails look fantastic and it was really easy to do. I like very natural nail polish shades and after three coats of "My Favorite Designer", I've got the perfect nude pink shade (and still slightly sheer) that I always get at the salon. The kit comes with "Red Carpet Reddy", but I'm not sure when I'll have the occasion to wear bright red nail polish! I'm so glad that I stopped by Ulta and picked up a couple of lighter shades. It's much more reasonably priced (at $9.99 each) than the Shellac or Gellish brands. I just love that I can have a long lasting manicure, that DOESN'T damage my nails, without spending $35 every 2 weeks at a nail salon.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I woke up thinking about *Jen's* awesome Tiek's collection. When you send the photo to the company I think you should caption it *"If you're happy and you know it, then your feet will surely show it!"* I think they should definitely have a buy 12 get 1 free!

Hippie2Mars, I'd love to see a picture of your nails too. I keep thinking about doing that.


----------



## skyblue

*H2M*, I would love to see a photo of your manicure as well! 

*Jen*, I imagine you decide which color Tieks suits your mood, and build your outfit around those Tieks! Such fun!


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, so I have no idea what to get my mom and my MIL for Mother's Day, or my mom's birthday which is next week. *Any ideas? * My mom is turning 70 next week so we are taking her out to dinner, but I still need to get her something.


----------



## Jen

*SN* - I LOVE that you woke up thinking about my Tieks collection ! I did send them an e-mail and asked if they were buy 12 get one free, I bet they'll be funny in their response but I'm betting I won't get a free pair ! That's okay, they're worth every penny. I'm more hoping for some inside track as to when the other colors I want will be in stock.

*skyblue* - that is pretty much exactly what I do! Last night I was picking out clothes for today and I started with my Tieks! I hadn't worn the red yet, so I decided to wear those. Then the outfit built from there! It's a little chilly today so I'm wearing the red scarf I got to match them! I'm having so much fun  I think the red is going to be my 3rd favorite behind the matte black and camel, I really love them.

Oh, and I _maybe_ got the Tom Ford shade & illuminate even though it's a stupid $75. I watched about 8 video reviews of it, and couldn't live without it. It looks AMAZING. It's really weird how hard it is to find a creme bronzer - much less a creme highlighter. I just couldn't resist, I'm weak  I seriously need to stay off of the BTIB blog......though I'm totally obsessed with the Sephora Pantone blush I got as a recommendation from there, and that was a relatively cheap find at $16.

*hudsonam*, it is probably too late but maybe a cool necklace or something fun from Etsy? There are so many great things on there. My mom said she doesn't want anything, so I'm going to get her flowers and write her a card that will make her cry. Mother's Day is a little hard for her, my little sister passed away 4 years ago in May so it's hard to celebrate sometimes.


----------



## skyblue

hudsonam said:


> Ok, so I have no idea what to get my mom and my MIL for Mother's Day, or my mom's birthday which is next week. *Any ideas? * My mom is turning 70 next week so we are taking her out to dinner, but I still need to get her something.


Is she into technology? Amazon gift cards for books or accessories. 
Beauty? An Origins gift basket, favorite lipstick, or Sephora gift card. 
Gardening? Flowering plant, garden gloves or gift card for local garden supply. 
Coffee or tea lover? A basket of her favorites and a mug, or a Starbucks gift card. 
Loves to cook? A new kitchen gadget. 
Loves to go out to eat? Gift cards to her favorite restaurant. 
Needs help around the house? Give your time to help tackle a project(s) around her home. 
Needs to relax? A spa/mani/pedi gift certificate.
How about making a photo book with treasured family photos from Apple or Shutterfly? 
Luxury nighty or plushy throw. 
Those decadent Comfy Sheets.

Need more?


----------



## Jen

*skyblue* - I'm going to write that stuff down, those are some great ideas! I just got my mom into tea so I've used the last 2 presents on tea ideas! I like to tease her about it - she only drinks water and diet coke, we were shopping together around Christmas and we walked past a Teavana. I took the sample and made her take one too - she was hemming and hawing about how she doesn't LIKE tea but I told her to try it anyway. 10 minutes later she walked out with a perfect teamaker, 4 kinds of teas and some rock sugar   ! I bought her a variant temperature kettle for Christmas , then an infuser mug and more tea for her birthday - but I'm going to remember that basket idea!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> *skyblue* - I'm going to write that stuff down, those are some great ideas! I just got my mom into tea so I've used the last 2 presents on tea ideas! I like to tease her about it - she only drinks water and diet coke, we were shopping together around Christmas and we walked past a Teavana. I took the sample and made her take one too - she was hemming and hawing about how she doesn't LIKE tea but I told her to try it anyway. 10 minutes later she walked out with a perfect teamaker, 4 kinds of teas and some rock sugar   ! I bought her a variant temperature kettle for Christmas , then an infuser mug and more tea for her birthday - but I'm going to remember that basket idea!


Let me guess, *Jen*, your mom loves Youthberry! Me too! I hope you find something she loves! I'm sure you will!


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, what kettle did you get her? I'm thinking getting one for my mom.


----------



## Jen

Yep, it was the Youthberry! Her new favorite is the Orange. Also my favorites!

*hudsonam* - I actually got this one - and on ebay from this same seller if you click on the picture. It's $50 or $60 on Amazon, and this seller has them brand new for $30 with free shipping. It has all the variable temperatures, and she's in love with it. It shipped really fast too.


----------



## Jen

*BREAKING TIEKS NEWS!* I just got an e-mail from them - Sienna Brown and Ruby will be back in stock in a few weeks, BUT - they are going to be coming out with a new chocolate brown SOON! I hope this is a matte brown, that is the ONE color I really need! 
SOEXCITEDSOEXCITED


----------



## Someone Nameless

WOOOO HOOOO!!! but what did they say about the photo of your collection?  And I hope that you will be getting the chocolate brown FREE!!!


----------



## Jen

She said she showed the picture to everyone in the office and they all loved it.  She very slyly did not say anything about sending a free pair, how odd  
I asked her how soon she thought soon was, I'll report back if I hear more!  I've always thought it was odd that the only brown was a patent.


----------



## hudsonam

I love the ideas, thank you! My hubby gave me a great idea. I think I'm going to get her the Nook Simple Touch. I think the fact that she can go to the store if she has questions or issues, she can go there and download books or she can return it for a credit and just buy books if she doesn't want it.  she has bad rheumatoid arthritis so I think it'll be a lot easier for her to hold than the big heavy hardcover books she reads. She will probably borrow a lot from the library too.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Cobbie said:


> *H2M*, your nail products sound wonderful. I wish I put color on my nails more. I have a mani every week but never any polish. It doesn't stay on past the first day. It's my wedding anniversary this Friday (44th ) and we're going out to dinner on Saturday. Maybe I should try color when I get my mani/pedi on Friday. I always get polish with my pedi. Of course, with the Tieks I'm not sure why.


Cobbie, first, congratulations on *FORTY-FOUR years of marriage*! That is simply amazing. As for the manicure, I had stopped getting color on my nails for the same reason. My manicurist talked me into trying the Shellac brand on my nails and it was love at first wear! Unfortunately at $35 a pop, it was was still a rare treat. Now I can do it myself and change colors as often as I like!

Okay, I'm posting pics, as requested. Please disregard my wrinkly skin!






























Oh, and this stuff wears like iron! I have done just about everything you can imagine from washing my hair to scrubbing toilets since my manicure and there is not a single chip! I was always the one who messed up my manicure before I even got out of the shop.

I'm up late because I've come home from work the last two days and just fallen into bed, only to wake up at midnight. I've got a nasty spring cold that is making me miserable. I hope I get better soon because next week is my birthday week and I wanna feel GREAT!


----------



## Jen

*Cobbie* - wow, 44 years - that is amazing! Congratulations!! I hope you enjoy your dinner out!!! 
The ruby were the ones that *hudsonam* posted pics of, remember? They were the patent red ones, and they were GORGEOUS. I have the Cardinal Red, but I'm pretty sure I need those.

I have been having the most terrible awful no good day, so getting an e-mail from Tieks made my day! The chocolate brown IS going to be a matte brown, and she said she thinks it'll be NEXT WEEK! I'm insanely excited, other than matte black that would have been my #2 choice. I'll probably skip the Sienna Brown if matte brown is available! YAAAAY!!!!!!

*H2M* - I LOVE that color!!! That is something I would wear. I am also one that destroys nail polish within an hour, so that would be awesome! Didn't you get this kit on a Groupon deal or something like that? Since I'm not a nail polish person I wasn't paying that close of attention, but now I am! 
And seriously - those are NOT wrinkled hands 

That's a great idea *hudsonam*! I hope she likes it. My mom still tells all her friends about how I gave her a kindle a few years ago. She loved "real" books and didn't think she'd like it, but she loves it. She's still got the K1!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jen, I am just THRILLED with my kit! I didn't get it on a Groupon, but I got it for (what I consider) a good deal on Ulta. Right now they have $10 of a $60 purchase with code 89776 and FREE SHIPPING for orders over $50.

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2239296&productId=xlsImpprod3950155&navAction=push&navCount=1&subdoc=12redcarpetmanicurewk3211&categoryId=cat80045%20cat80068%20cat80070

I can't get an image of the kit, but it's the Pro 45 Starter Kit. IMHO it's worth the extra money for the professional kit with a plug in light instead of the portable (battery-operated) light. The kit comes with Red Carpet Reddy, but that's way too red for me so I picked up a couple of MUCH lighter shades at Ulta for $9.99 each.


----------



## Jen

I'm going to check that nail kit out, thanks! I have a Groupon (or one of them) deal for a gel manicure - is that the same thing basically? Maybe I'll try that to see how it goes, if I love it I'll think about that kit. I love the idea of chip proof nail polish!!!

*Cobbie*, I never have as I'm not sure about control - but pretty much everything Chantecaille is amazing and that swatch looked fresh and beautiful! I really think you should get it  The last time I went to BTIB I spent $75 for a contouring kit, so I'm staying away.......I swear.........


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *H2M*, your hands and nails are beautiful. I love the polish color.
> 
> *H2M and Jen*, thank you for the good wishes. I'm looking forward to wearing my Pewter Tieks.
> 
> Has anyone tried blush in this kind of applicator? That BTIB blog will be the death of me yet.


Isn't this the blush that *NEO* loves, but she hated the brush? I think she figured out how to bypass the brush.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Where IS Neo?

H2M, I love your nails. I've been looking at this way to do a cheap version of shellac and keep saying I'm going to try it.

http://www.thesmallthingsblog.com/2011/10/i-broke-rules.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FGqCLV+%28It%27s+The+Small+Things%29


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jen said:


> I'm going to check that nail kit out, thanks! I have a Groupon (or one of them) deal for a gel manicure - is that the same thing basically? Maybe I'll try that to see how it goes, if I love it I'll think about that kit. I love the idea of chip proof nail polish!!!


Jen, it might be the same thing, but there is a huge difference between gel nails and gel polish. Gel nails can be very damaging to the natural nail, but gel polish isn't at all bad for them. Most kits use either a UV light or a LED light to cure the gel polish. I prefer the LED light. I had mine done at a salon a few times before I got brave enough to try it on my own. I recommend doing just that before attempting to do it on your own. I paid very close attention to how the manicurist did it last time, and it really helped. Since my manicurist had her 21 year old son and 13 year old daughter do parts of my manicure, I figured I could certainly do it! I love how strong this makes my nails too. I've always been a nail biter, but when my nails are done, I don't bite them. And I absolutely LOVE that once I apply and cure the topcoat, my nails are good to go. I just wipe them with 91% alcohol to remove the "tackiness" (no color comes off) and I'm DONE. I can touch my nails immediately and use my hands as I normally do. No more waiting for my nails to dry or worrying about messing them up!

Thanks for compliments on my nails (and my hands) ladies! It made my day! I stopped by Ulta on the way home from work and picked up two more colors. I mean, I had a coupon, what else could I do? (bats eyes).


----------



## ellesu

Congratulations *SN*and *Jane* on your retirement and to *Cobbie* on your anniversary! Two questions: What are you ladies planning on doing and Cobbie, what type food for your dinner out?

*H2M*, thank you for explaining the difference in gel nails and gel polish. I really wanted to have a gel manicure and then I _thought_ I'd read about how damaged your nails could become - now I realize it was damage caused by the gel nails and _not_ the gel polish. Now I'll know what to look for.  And....love, love your nails!

Oh, *Jen*! Matte brown Tieks!! And maybe next week! I fully intended to return my camel - because I though they would be too close to my matte gold, but....they're not.


----------



## corkyb

How do I know which one I got?  I've had it done three or four times and it's damaged my nails quite a bit.  THey are short and they rip and are thin.  I didn't expect this from Gel polishy and maybe I didn't get gel Polish.  I went to two or three different places.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

corkyb said:


> How do I know which one I got? I've had it done three or four times and it's damaged my nails quite a bit. THey are short and they rip and are thin. I didn't expect this from Gel polishy and maybe I didn't get gel Polish. I went to two or three different places.


Perhaps this will help: http://main.stylelist.com/2011/06/16/gel-nails/

The Red Carpet Manicure is comparable to the Shellac brand.


----------



## corkyb

Happy Anniversary Cobbie.  I missed that post somehow.  Is it your wedding anniversary?  How many years?  And to SN and Jane....Congratulations.  I am soooo jealous!


----------



## Jane917

Thank you all for the retirement congratulations. I have 4 more weeks. However, I can't start counting down, or I will lose my focus on all the work that needs to get done at the end of the school year. My retirement party is June 6, last day is June 8. Then I will breathe again.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you for my congratulations too.  However, I'm counting because I only have SEVEN more days.

You may not be counting but Jane, what will we DO?  Do you have plans?


----------



## skyblue

*Happy Mother's Day, ladies!* 

We are back from the beach. (Florida, *Cobbie*). We had a super week celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary! Happy 44th Anniversary, *Cobbie*!

*H2M*, thanks for posting the photos! Your hands and nails are gorgeous! I don't polish my finger nails because like *Jen*, polish does not last. This gel polish sounds wonderful! *Corky*, take 2 capsules of Biotin a day. Your nails will strengthen and improve. My nails are hard now.

I have totally resisted that blog and Tieks!


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Thank you for my congratulations too. However, I'm counting because I only have SEVEN more days.
> 
> You may not be counting but Jane, what will we DO? Do you have plans?


Hi *SN*, no I don't have any real plans yet. I am always off work in the summer, so the summer will be pretty much the same. We will have a trip to OR and to CA to see kids. In Sept. we have 1st grandbaby due, and a wedding. I haven't looked past that. What about you? Any plans?


----------



## hudsonam

I hope all the moms had a wonderful Mother’s Day! I got some pretty flowers and plants and a couple great homemade things from my son.  

I decided to return my matte black Tieks. I just can’t spend the money this month. I may order some when my hat business picks up later in the year, but for now, business is SLOW. So no Tieks for me.


----------



## Jen

I also hope everyone had a good Mother's Day! I had both DH's and my mom over last night, I cooked dinner and bought them flowers. They loved it.

Aww *hudsonam*, I'm sorry you had to return your Tieks. Someday  !! Unfortunately my best friend wants to wait to find out what they are going to have (how very old fashioned ) so I can't load up on cute baby girl hats....YET!

I just bought this and wanted to share - it's a programmable kettle. I was thinking of getting another of the Melitta ones I got my mom for myself, but I saw this deal for $49 (usually $100, but you can get it for $77 on Amazon) and on this one you can input the exact temperature you want the kettle to be - reviews are mostly good with some bad, like any product. We'll see I guess, but I'm excited to have a programmable one! I've been boiling and using a thermometer and I really dislike doing that.


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, I just purchase the Biotin in the vitamin department at WalMart. I take Andrew Lessman's Calcium and Omega 3, but haven't purchased Biotin from his company yet.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, I take Evista, Provachol, Caltrate, and several vitamins, etc. I'm an awful pill taker and too lazy to fill a pill box and I hate opening each bottle. I ordered this for my hubby but it wouldn't work for him so I claimed it and it has solved my problems. I like it better than a pill box.

http://www.amazon.com/Apothecary-GMS-Vitamin-Dispenser-Sections/dp/B002LMWTEK/ref=sr_1_17?ie=UTF8&qid=1337045189&sr=8-17


----------



## hudsonam

*SN*, that looks great. I could use something like that. I keep wanting to buy a cute little pill box that the Couch outlet carries.

So, these HANAair dryers.... Someone just had a problem with theirs, right? Well, this morning mine started making a terrible noise and smells a bit like burning. But if I take off the back piece it doesn't make the noise. But it seems to be coming from the fan so I don't know what that vent on the back has to do with it. Anyway, I emailed customer service. I got it in August of last year, so do you think they'll replace it? What a pain!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Someone Nameless said:


> I just finally spoke to Misikko about my dryer and they said that yes, there had been an issue with the dryers and the fans. She was familiar with that and said the problem had been resolved. I told her that I would like to have mine replaced with one of those. She said I should be receiving an email (which I did). I was instructed to send the dryer back to them and they would replace it.
> 
> She went on to say that I could choose any form of shipment I preferred but to get some type of delivery confirmation.
> 
> I said "so I have to pay to send it back?" She said "Yes. If it is within the first 30 days, we provide a label, but after that you are responsible."
> 
> I nicely responded "So, you are telling me that I bought a $200 hair dryer that messed up before a year is up and I have to pay to send it back?" She replied "yes ma'am" and I calmly replied "that's terrible"....to which she immediately responded and said let me see what I can do.
> 
> She put me on hold for just a second and came back and said that as a courtesy they would provide a label just this one time. When they receive the dryer back they will send me another one.
> 
> meh....that's better but I am not wild about their customer service. I will not be ordering anything else from them.


ME. I found my post and quoted it above.


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks *SN*! How's your new dryer? I don't think I'll bother ordering a dryer quite so expensive again.  I still haven't heard back from them. And now I'm using my crappy little travel hair dryer.


----------



## Someone Nameless

This is my third one because my first original one arrived with a fan that would shake around inside. The second one developed the high pitched squeal in the fan. This one appears ok for now. I'd give them a call if I were you.


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> *SN*, that looks great. I could use something like that. I keep wanting to buy a cute little pill box that the Couch outlet carries.
> 
> So, these HANAair dryers.... Someone just had a problem with theirs, right? Well, this morning mine started making a terrible noise and smells a bit like burning. But if I take off the back piece it doesn't make the noise. But it seems to be coming from the fan so I don't know what that vent on the back has to do with it. Anyway, I emailed customer service. I got it in August of last year, so do you think they'll replace it? What a pain!


I'm sorry you're having trouble w/your Hana too....definitely call them & they'll get the replacement process going. You will get a new one in a big box w/all those extras. They'll tell you to ship it back insured; insist that they send you a pre-paid UPS label. You shouldn't have to pay to ship back their defective item. And they'll reply "well, we will do this as a one-time courtesy"....Good luck!


----------



## Jen

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY H2M!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Have a great day!!!!! 
I thought of you last night - I had a mani-pedi and decided to upgrade to 'shellac' - not gel. I asked her about gel polish and the kit you got and she said that stuff is near impossible to get off - how do you remove it? I got a very light pink color, she said with this stuff I soak a cotton pad in 100% acetone, put it on the nail then wrap it with foil, then sit for 10 minutes and it should come right off. She said that gel stuff you have to pretty much file off?

I got my Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate and have been playing with it, I really like it. I think it's going to take some practice and I'm still not real sure what brush will work best.

Sorry everyone has been having Hana trouble, what a bummer. I'm happy I don't need one because otherwise I'm sure I'd have one too 

So of course I've been wearing Tieks every day, and for 90% of them I don't have to even wear a bandaid the first time anymore. Cream, Lilac, Red, Tangerine, Camel - all fine. I put on the Pewter ones for the 3rd time today and they're killing me still! Must be something different about the leather, how odd.  
Speaking of Tieks, if anyone has been waiting for Sienna Brown, Mustard Yellow or California Navy Tieks they are all back in stock.


----------



## Jen

I just happened to look because I was getting the 'back in stock' e-mails from Tieks - *CHOCOLATE BROWN ARE IN STOCK AND SHIPPING!!!!* I have a pair on their way to me


----------



## Jen

I LOVE that we're both so obsessive about them!!    
I just hope they get here by Saturday, the rest have taken about 2 days so I hope so.  I'm leaving Sunday for a week long trip and would really love to have them by then!!!  
I just can't believe I sent an e-mail to them saying 'I'd just love a matte brown' and POOF there is one!  I HEART Tieks


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> I was just coming here to tell you about the Chocolate Brown. I have a pair on their way, too!


uhhhhhh, I do too!!!


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> uhhhhhh, I do too!!!


YAY  !!!!

I just got an e-mail from Shu Uemura - they have free shipping on all orders. I STILL haven't even needed to sharpen my eyebrow pencil but if anyone didn't get the chance to pick one up it is for sure the best I've ever used. I don't even have the desire to look elsewhere - it's that good! The free shipping code is FSHIPPING.


----------



## hudsonam

I finally called Missiko since I haven’t gotten an email back, and I had to leave a message.  It’s a good thing I’m getting my hair cut Sunday morning before my friend’s baby shower, because doing my hair with my little travel dryer is not cutting it.


----------



## hudsonam

Oh, and is anyone interested in the Hourglass Mineral Primer I have that I can’t seem to return to Sephora? I used it once. It’s the $17 size, so how’s $14 with first class shipping included? I keep losing the stinkin’ receipt.


----------



## Jen

I already have a big thing of Hourglass that I haven't been using because I love the Miracle Skin - but I've taken something back to Sephora that I couldn't find the reciept for and they were totally cool with it - they just gave me store credit.  So, if no one bites, at least you can exchange it for something you'll use!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I already have a big thing of Hourglass that I haven't been using because I love the Miracle Skin - but I've taken something back to Sephora that I couldn't find the reciept for and they were totally cool with it - they just gave me store credit. So, if no one bites, at least you can exchange it for something you'll use!


Thanks Jen!  And I was right by a Sephora the other day and I didn't even think to bring it. I don't have one very close to me. I'm sure I could return it via mail for a credit too.


----------



## Guest

I have enjoyed reading this thread since it began (I tried to join in but felt like I was barging into a private club so I went back to just reading-I didn't want to intrude), but I find myself wondering about those of you who for example bought 6 pairs of $200 Tieks without a problem or are always buying new things. I'm not attacking anyone-I am on another forum for people who love handbags and the topic came up there recently. It turned out several of the people who were always buying bags-(one woman bought $5,000 worth of Coach bags a month, another spent $10K on Chanel!)-were actually in serious CC debt as a result. Some admitted to have a shopping addiction, and some admitted to falling for peer pressure. They saw others raving about their new purchases and posting pics, which lead to others oohing and ahhing and they wanted to be a part of that. It was both interesting and sad. I'm curious..how many of you buy a lot more since you found this thread? I'm not judging anyone. If you can afford to buy whatever you like, I envy you and know you must work hard to be able to do so.

Before anyone flames me I love shopping as much as anyone! I bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab last month, a new Coach bag and a Dior blush last week, and a new digital camera yesterday. However I carefully budget my purchases and am able to say no, no matter how badly I must have it, if I just can't afford it. (It sucks to have to pass things up though! LOL)


----------



## corkyb

hudsonam said:


> Oh, and is anyone interested in the Hourglass Mineral Primer I have that I can't seem to return to Sephora? I used it once. It's the $17 size, so how's $14 with first class shipping included? I keep losing the stinkin' receipt.


You don't need a receipt. They will give you store credit without it I believe if you take it in to the store.


----------



## Jen

*NYCKindleFan*, I'm also sorry you felt you couldn't step in - I wish you would have. The more the merrier, and less have been posting lately so we welcome new people with open arms. Like *Cobbie* said, we love talking about new products! Sounds like some good purchases you made, we'd all love to hear more about what blush and what camera you got. I don't know how we made you feel that you'd intrude, but please do chime in with your accessory purchases anytime.

As for the other part - thank you for your concern about my personal finances, I do understand that some people build up debt and personally know a few that have done that. I work very hard and make a really good living, I also know where I want to spend my hard earned money. I have serious foot issues and therefore serious shoe issues, so finding a shoe that is cute that I can wear for long periods of time is a really huge deal for me. I did buy a lot, but am also going to use my summer bonus to pay for them. The only debt I have is my house, period. I do understand that some people have addiction problems, and I'm not denying even that I have some of them! I love new makeup, I love clothes & new purses, and I love good shoes. I'm weak. Sure, I've definitely bought more because of this thread. A LOT more. I've found a ton of new amazing products, and would probably have more money if I hadn't come here but I wouldn't change a thing. My skin, hair and feet look fantastic ! 
Occasional smackdown is worth all this great stuff. That's kind of our motto around here  We all drift in and out when we're not buying things.


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies!!!!! Just popping in to say Hi and see that you are all still upholding the economy in my absence 

*NYCKindleFan*, like *Jen* and *Cobbie*, I too am sad that you didn't feel welcomed here. I actually remember when you did pop in, asking about a good exfoliant. I also remember that a number of us welcomed you, and made recommendations (I was amongst those, and I'm cursed with an excellent memory, lol). But you disappeared, and never came back to tell us what you got or if the stuff we had proposed was of any use to you (I recommended the Amore Pacific Ezyme Peel, and truly hope you gave it a try, that stuff is simply amazing !!!)...

Anyway, I have to say that I come from a culture where talking about money or people's finances is a big no-no. I understand that this is different here . But still, and without "flaming" you, I would like to ask you why you are asking and why you expect people to answer you? I just find it weird: whether I'm well off or overspend and am in debt, why would I discuss this with someone I don't know, here on a public forum? How is this of anybody's business??

I really hope you don't take this the wrong way (but I have to assume that if you are comfortable asking this type of questions, you must also be ok with people asking you why, lol), but to me it's just so weird, as this is something I would never even dream of asking anyone (but then again, I'm not someone who asks a lot of personal questions in general, and I tend to let people tell whatever they are comfortable with, without probing, so there is that, lol).

I too hope that you will stick around and share some more of your purchases with us: they sound like they hold a lot of promise


----------



## Guest

Neo said:


> Hello Ladies!!!!! Just popping in to say Hi and see that you are all still upholding the economy in my absence
> 
> *NYCKindleFan*, like *Jen* and *Cobbie*, I too am sad that you didn't feel welcomed here. I actually remember when you did pop in, asking about a good exfoliant. I also remember that a number of us welcomed you, and made recommendations (I was amongst those, and I'm cursed with an excellent memory, lol). But you disappeared, and never came back to tell us what you got or if the stuff we had proposed was of any use to you (I recommended the Amore Pacific Ezyme Peel, and truly hope you gave it a try, that stuff is simply amazing !!!)...
> 
> Anyway, I have to say that I come from a culture where talking about money or people's finances is a big no-no. I understand that this is different here . But still, and without "flaming" you, I would like to ask you why you are asking and why you expect people to answer you? I just find it weird: whether I'm well off or overspend and am in debt, why would I discuss this with someone I don't know, here on a public forum? How is this of anybody's business??
> 
> I really hope you don't take this the wrong way (but I have to assume that if you are comfortable asking this type of questions, you must also be ok with people asking you why, lol), but to me it's just so weird, as this is something I would never even dream of asking anyone (but then again, I'm not someone who asks a lot of personal questions in general, and I tend to let people tell whatever they are comfortable with, without probing, so there is that, lol).
> 
> I too hope that you will stick around and share some more of your purchases with us: they sound like they hold a lot of promise


I thought I explained why in my post. It came up on another forum I am on and the thread became a very deep discussion about peer pressure and shopping addiction. As I said I'm not attacking or judging anyone, I was just curious. Sorry if I offended.

I remember asking about the exfoliant and apologize for my rudeness in not thanking those who replied. It was probably around the time we found out my father in law was dying of lung cancer (he passed just after New Years) and life became pretty much a blur for the 3 month he lived after his diagnosis.

Again, I'm sorry for upsetting people. That wasn't my intent at all.


----------



## Neo

NYCKindleFan said:


> I thought I explained why in my post. It came up on another forum I am on and the thread became a very deep discussion about peer pressure and shopping addiction. As I said I'm not attacking or judging anyone, I was just curious. Sorry if I offended.
> 
> I remember asking about the exfoliant and apologize for my rudeness in not thanking those who replied. It was probably around the time we found out my father in law was dying of lung cancer (he passed just after New Years) and life became pretty much a blur for the 3 month he lived after his diagnosis.
> 
> Again, I'm sorry for upsetting people. That wasn't my intent at all.


Oh, no worries at all! At least for my part, I'm not upset nor offended at all. I just found your questions inappropriate, and again, figured that if you found it appropriate to ask them, it would be appropriate for me to answer honestly too 

I am sorry for your and your DH's loss. I just would like to clarify: people drift in and out of this thread, and this is totally ok and there is never a hard feeling - there is no expectation of people getting back or anything. We are happy to enable EVERYBODY . People come and go, come back, disappear and reappear, and it's all totally ok and fun, and no apology is ever expected or needed . I just thought that it was unfair though that you started your post by saying that you hadn't felt welcomed, when you actually were (or at least as much or as little as every other newcomer, and trust me, we LOVE newcomers and their new recommendations    ), and so I just wanted to clarify. I'm sure you understand 

But, I don't want to derail this thread from what it was intended for, and has managed to stay for quite some time now: the fun sharing of great purchases/finds and products . So for my part, know this: I'm not offended, nor upset, and I would love to have you stick around and share YOUR purchases, good deals and preferred new and old products with us  - more info about that Dior blush would be VERY welcomed, hint hint . But as to what I do with my money, whether I eat potatoes everyday to survive and make up for my accessories purchases that way, or am Paris Hilton in disguise, well this is my business and my business only, and information I would never share on a public forum with someone I absolutely do not know or have never exchanged anything with. Again, I'm sure you understand, and this is the end of this for me


----------



## Guest

No, I don't think I'll be back. Despite all your smilies your scolding/disapproval is clear and hurtful. If you did not like my post (which was not meant to be hurtful or anger anyone) you were free to ignore it.


----------



## Jen

Sorry *NYC*, I agree with *Neo* and don't find her post hurtful at all. Your original post was inappropriate, regardless of what you "meant". So, let's all move on now. Stay or go, but if you stay please stick to sharing your fun purchases and being friendly. There has never been a negative vibe on this thread, let's keep it that way!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Thank you so much for the birthday wishes! It has been a wonderful day!

I'm so glad you tried the Shellac polish, but I feel that your manicurist MAY have have misled you a bit. The polish I'm using is the same type of stuff she is using, and the removal method is EXACTLY the same as she described for your manicure.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW. . .I've never felt excluded. . . I've popped in occasionally to share purchases. . . .though I'm by no means a regular. For example. . . I just got this the other day:

http://www.themusicstand.com/Picasso-Painted-Leather-Handbag-p/583744.htm

(Can't post the picture but follow the link.)

It was a little more than I'd usually spend but I showed it to the hubs and he said. . .buy it for mothers' day. So I did. It came yesterday and is just as nice in person.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's pretty cool, Ann...and I think your Kindle will fit in it.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes. . . yes, it does. 

It's funny: I haven't bought a purse in ages and then I found two I liked within a month of each other.


----------



## crebel

Jen said:


> I just bought this and wanted to share - it's a programmable kettle. I was thinking of getting another of the Melitta ones I got my mom for myself, but I saw this deal for $49 (usually $100, but you can get it for $77 on Amazon) and on this one you can input the exact temperature you want the kettle to be - reviews are mostly good with some bad, like any product. We'll see I guess, but I'm excited to have a programmable one! I've been boiling and using a thermometer and I really dislike doing that.


Well, darn it, I have never used groupon and missed this sale. I am seriously lusting after this kettle. I think you should repost it in the Tea Thread!


----------



## gajitldy

I think some people who "visit" this board just like to create drama and are best ignored.  While I don't like Tieks for myself, I don't care how many anyone else buys...the more the merrier!  I personally have a scrapbooking obsession for several years now.  I have bought 4 electronic cutters in the passed couple of months at a cost of about $300 each...Vagabond, Expression 2, Sizzix Eclips and now a Cameo.  I don't give a flip what anyone thinks about that!  I LOVE my hobby.  Oh and my little Gypsy to go with the E2!.

Enjoy your purchases ladies!!

Diane


----------



## Jen

*Ann*, that is beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing, we love fun new purses!!! I think Mothers can spend whatever they want on Mother's Day, that's what it's all about 

*H2M*, I'm actually excited to hear that - these shellac nails are amazing! Still completely intact 2 days later, that's impressive for me. I got a very light pink but love that nude you got. I may be asking you more about that depending on how I like it in the end. Once it grows out it may annoy me. I hope you had a great birthday!!

*Chris*, I didn't even think about sharing it over there, darn it! I'm sorry!! I'll share it there when I get it and use it so I can either recommend or tell people to steer clear. For now I'd just make people mad they missed the sale !

AMEN *Diane*


----------



## Someone Nameless

Let it be known that I coined the word SMACKDOWN (only out of necessity because I got tired of calling it restriction and liked SMACKDOWN better...LOL!!) and have been on it numerous times in my lifetime.  

Real SMACKDOWN (retirement) is about to start so I snuck in another pair of Tieks while I had the chance.  Oh, and a Le Creuset pot from the outlet mall last weekend while I was at the beach.


----------



## Someone Nameless

YES, chocolate brown on the way and I already have camel. 

I got the 5.5 qt. round French Oven and a multi-function pan.  It's a sauce pan with a skillet that serves as a lid or a skillet.     For my Mother's Day present, my son overnighted a gift card for the outlet mall to me before I left.  Awesome.  Smart boy!

We were on the Gulf Coast at The Beach Club.  Our favorite place.

Edit:  Oh, that's two pans.  Well, he got me one and I got one for myself.  I always wondered if they were worth the money and now I have a new addiction.  If you see any great deals, lemme know!


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Real SMACKDOWN (retirement) is about to start so I snuck in another pair of Tieks while I had the chance. Oh, and a Le Creuset pot from the outlet mall last weekend while I was at the beach.


I need to remind my husband that you share my reasons for frantic spending. Buy now when you have an income! We will be on SMACKDOWN the rest of our lives!  for the record, by recent spending frenzy has been on knitting needles and yarn.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I _wish_ I could knit!!!


----------



## Jen

I tried knitting once, a good family friend is amazing at it so she invited my mom & I to come over and learn once a week or month or whatever.  She also has this amazing wine cellar and is an amazing cook so she'd always have food and wine.  Well, I made a scarf that was about 8" long and had a lot of good food and wine     
I just don't think I have the patience for it!!  

I have always wanted some Le Creuset but haven't caved.....yet.  Someday I'll own some!!


----------



## hudsonam

Missiko finally got back to me after I sent a semi-nasty message, but they of course expect me to pay for return shipping. I wrote back and said I don’t think I should have to pay for return shipping. We’ll see what they say. 

I hope someone is planning on posting pictures of the chocolate brown Tieks!


----------



## gajitldy

Cobbie -  I do LOVE me some gadgets!!! And they can be in any area....appliances, makeup, pocketbooks, Birkenstocks, cameras, iPad, iPhone, MacBook, etc. etc.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> I _wish_ I could knit!!!


ANYBODY can knit. Just start out slowly. There are great videos on YouTube that show the basics.


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> I tried knitting once, a good family friend is amazing at it so she invited my mom & I to come over and learn once a week or month or whatever. She also has this amazing wine cellar and is an amazing cook so she'd always have food and wine. Well, I made a scarf that was about 8" long and had a lot of good food and wine
> I just don't think I have the patience for it!!
> 
> I have always wanted some Le Creuset but haven't caved.....yet. Someday I'll own some!!


If I had learned to knit from your friends, I am afraid I would have been distracted by the wine cellar.

I have Le Creuset and Staub. Love them all.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane917 said:


> ANYBODY can knit. Just start out slowly. There are great videos on YouTube that show the basics.


The one time I tried, the best I could do was just one long strip. It would be perfect for a sweater for a snake.


----------



## hudsonam

Missiko actually told me no on the shipping.   I told them I would like a manager to email or call me. I can't believe them!


----------



## Someone Nameless

hudsonam said:


> Missiko actually told me no on the shipping.  I told them I would like a manager to email or call me. I can't believe them!


Have you tried calling them? I suppose in the grand scheme of things, shipping the dryer back is not that expensive and I'd rather do that than not get a replacement. In this case it just seems like an awfully expensive dryer (with a seven year warranty?) to be going out so soon and have to be replaced. If they would stop sending all the unwanted 'junk' along with the dryers, they could save themselves some money.

If it came down to it, I would not be happy, but I'd pay the shipping.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> The one time I tried, the best I could do was just one long strip. It would be perfect for a sweater for a snake.


I guess you have to know when to stop. A shawl is also a good project. It is more defined where to stop. My current project is is a baby blanket. A shawl is next.


----------



## ellesu

Brown Tieks on their way to my house! My feet thank me.  The only other things I've bought are a couple of "long & lean tanks" from Target. I needed something to wear under my regular tees because either my jeans are too low waisted or my t-shirts are too short. I cannot seem to find jeans with a regular waist and t-shirts that have some length to them.  Oh, I also picked up some short sleeved cardigans - very,very light weight. They work well for when you're wearing a tank top and go in places with sub-zero air conditioning - and....my upper arms aren't the, ahem! best looking part of me. It seems the older I get the more _areas_ I feel the need to cover.


----------



## Ruby296

Hi All, I've been popping in & out (more out than in though) but I wanted to wish *H2M* a Happy Belated Birthday!! Hope your day was really special 

*Neo*, nice to see you back!

*Hudsonam*, I can't believe Missiko is giving you a hard time about the shipping but I agree w/*SN* about paying the shipping to get your Hana replaced. Mine has been fine since I got my second one, knock on wood. Maybe USPS flat rate would be less expensive than UPS? Let us know what happens.

I see the Tiek frenzy continues! You ladies make me chuckle and I really need it lately. One reason I haven't been around much is that my SIL was recently diagnosed w/stage 4 ovarian & colon cancer. She had surgery 2 weeks ago & it's been a roller coaster ever since. It seems that anything that can go wrong has. She's getting excellent care at Brigham & Women's hospital in Boston & for that I'm grateful. We keep hoping for the best but it's not looking very good right now.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Ruby296 said:


> Hi All, I've been popping in & out (more out than in though) but I wanted to wish *H2M* a Happy Belated Birthday!! Hope your day was really special
> 
> *Neo*, nice to see you back!
> 
> *Hudsonam*, I can't believe Missiko is giving you a hard time about the shipping but I agree w/*SN* about paying the shipping to get your Hana replaced. Mine has been fine since I got my second one, knock on wood. Maybe USPS flat rate would be less expensive than UPS? Let us know what happens.
> 
> I see the Tiek frenzy continues! You ladies make me chuckle and I really need it lately. One reason I haven't been around much is that my SIL was recently diagnosed w/stage 4 ovarian & colon cancer. She had surgery 2 weeks ago & it's been a roller coaster ever since. It seems that anything that can go wrong has. She's getting excellent care at Brigham & Women's hospital in Boston & for that I'm grateful. We keep hoping for the best but it's not looking very good right now.


Ruby, thank you so much! I had a wonderful dinner with friends to celebrate my birthday and it was just perfect. We are in Nashville right now enjoying the complete peace of an old farmhouse on the outskirts of town. It's heaven! Tomorrow we are going to the Tennessee Renaissance Festival, then we are heading home on Monday. Just a little mini-vacation to celebrate our 3 year anniversary.

I am so very sorry to hear of your sister in law's diagnosis. What a blow that must have been for your family. Keeping y'all in my prayers.

Ann: I love that purse!

I have a serious case of Tiek Envy! I wish my flat feet would allow me to wear them.

I understand completely both the covering the upper arms for both vanity and comfort reasons. I also freeze indoors in the summer...always. And I've been covering my fat upper arms since I was a teen. However since weight loss surgery combined with age have left them with an alarming amount of hanging skin, I rarely leave them uncovered.

I'm so glad we are back to chatting and shopping! Conflict makes me cringe. Yes, I know I'm a wuss!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Hippie2Mars*, somehow I failed to wish you a very Happy Birthday! That trip sounds wonderful!


----------



## Someone Nameless

FYI, Cobbie, I was at the Le Creuset outlet and they had seconds that were actually small cosmetic blemishes.  They helped me find the best possible pieces and I was very pleased.  I saved a lot of money plus there was a percentage off sale.  The more you spent the more you got off.  If you don't have an outlet, I'd suggest you call one.


----------



## hudsonam

I did try calling them initially and I had to leave a voicemail. They never called back, but they replied to my email. I am really annoyed that I have to use my dinky little travel hair dryer until I get a replacement, which I first have to wait for due to the necessary correspondence back and forth. They are very close to my home, so hopefully it’ll be quick. I wonder if I can go there…


----------



## Someone Nameless

You are very welcome.

My brown Tieks just arrived.  They are perfect and gorgeous and I can't believe it but they feel even more wonderful than the camel ones.  This means that I now have a huge problem.  How can I retire right on the verge of a new Tiek addiction?


----------



## hudsonam

They just wrote me back and said that they can only generate return labels within 30 days of an order. They said the manager won’t be in until early next week but she will tell me the same thing. I really hate being lied to.


----------



## Jen

*Ruby*, I'm so, so sorry to hear about your SIL. How awful. Sometimes it's hard to understand why things like that happen, but I guess it's not for us to understand. I'll be thinking about her, you, and the whole family. I hope things look up. Like *Cobbie* said, when there is life there is hope.

*ellesu*, I LOVE Target's long and lean tanks! I'm tall so they're great. I think I saw what cardigans you're talking about, I was in there yesterday. I am a cardigan queen 

*hudsonam*, that is RIDICULOUS Missoko is making you pay to return their defective dryer. I'd never buy from them again either, what a shame. Yeah, if they cut out stuffed monkeys and nail files maybe they could instead pay a customer service person. Or, just make a better hairdryer!!! How frustrating. I deal with selling products, my customers would flip out if we provided that kind of service. I'd be showing up on their doorstep if I were you!!!

*H2M*, what a fun trip!!!! Congrats on your anniversary, have a great time!!

Well, *someone* made me feel really guilty there for a minute about all of my Tieks (SO never meant to rub it in anyone's face, I'm fairly sure you all know that) but in order to tell you this I have to admit that I bought the Sienna Brown when they came back into stock, half my closet is brown so I want a dressier option for business functions. So when the box came yesterday I was confused as the box was bigger than normal for just 1 pair. I open the box, and there is a super sweet note with a FREE pair of Chocolate inside thanking me for being such a great and loyal customer! I was really mostly joking when I asked about a buy 12 get 1 free program, but how nice is that?!?! I e-mailed them and said of course I already ordered them, but I'll just send them back when I get them. 
I'm wearing them today - there is something special knowing that most people don't have them yet! They will today, but still 
I hear you *Cobbie*, the obsession _should_ stop....but why  Sienna Brown are soooo different from the blue, you might just need both 

That's good, because I'm on semi-smackdown until my bonus comes anyway. Luckily I have a business trip all next week that will take up both days and nights (  ) so I won't even have time for any form of shopping!!! Luckily I'm nowhere near a Le Creuset outlet


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, that's amazing! Now that's great CS.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Of course I bought it too, same color AND I ordered a 12" skillet by phone from the outlet mall.

Spending frenzy. I have only a few more _hours_ left to work before retirement. Yes, I'm down to counting hours.


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> YES, chocolate brown on the way and I already have camel.
> 
> I got the 5.5 qt. round French Oven and a multi-function pan. It's a sauce pan with a skillet that serves as a lid or a skillet.  For my Mother's Day present, my son overnighted a gift card for the outlet mall to me before I left. Awesome. Smart boy!
> 
> We were on the Gulf Coast at The Beach Club. Our favorite place.
> 
> Edit: Oh, that's two pans. Well, he got me one and I got one for myself. I always wondered if they were worth the money and now I have a new addiction. If you see any great deals, lemme know!


Sandra, how about a picture of this multi function pan. Was the Le Creuset on sale or markdown? I need some, but I want that price Neo got at Bloomies and I never see it anywhere.


----------



## Ruby296

*H2m*, your mini vacation sounds wonderful & much deserved, enjoy every second of it! Thank you also for keeping my SIL & family in your thoughts. Thanks too to *Cobbie & Jen*. My family has been pretty shaken by this news as my SIL is only 55. I will keep you posted.

*Hudsonam*, I'm so disappointed that Missiko is being so dishonest about the shipping. I will never purchase another thing from them again.

*Jen*, yay for the excellent Tieks CS! You will have to update your collection pic now to include your newest pairs 

Oh, I wanted to mention the knitting thing earlier. My two daughters, 8 & 11 knit like little old ladies!! They learned at a workshop about a yr ago & have been crazy for it since. They knit while watching tv & on long car trips. They are still doing just the basic stuff but they enjoy it very much & are good at it! We are constantly looking for new yarn. I have a gorgeous collection of scarves too


----------



## corkyb

Sandra, Am I reading you correctly, you went from zero to four Le Creuset's overnight?  I Hate you!  
I want some.  I guess I'm off to WS tomorrow.  Hey, maybe I can find  a Le Creuset outlet along with a Williams Sonoma outlet within shooting distance.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Awwww...thanks for the birthday wishes! Our vacation isn't anything fancy, but this place is SO peaceful! It's called the "Little Red Farmhouse". The house is furnished with antiques. My two favorite pieces are a pie safe in the kitchen, and a sideboard that has a flour bin with a sifter spout. Amazing pieces! We watched the fireflies light up the meadow behind the barn. Apparently they do this once a year for about 2 weeks as part of their mating ritual. It literally looks the meadow is laced with twinkle lights! We built a campfire and cooked hot dogs for dinner. We went to a town down the road and got a banana split at a legitmate old fashioned soda fountain at the local pharmacy. Tomorrow is the Renaissance Festival. This has been amazing thus far!

Oh, and for my birthday I got 2 Amazon gift cards (do my sisters know me or what?)...whatever should I buy? 

I also got a splash shield for my Kitchenaid (cannot BELIEVE that my boyfriend picked up on that!), a new purse (yay), a fragrance set (shower gel, lotion and body spray), and a $30 Visa gift card. My best friend also sent me 2 CDs she wanted me to have. I like them both, but I LOVE the one that is the soundtrack from Breaking Dawn. It would never have occurred to me to buy it for myself! Overall, a very nice birthday! I spent the gift card on a new dress from Cato's clearance rack and a new wallet and earrings at Cracker Barrel (on clearance, of course).

I LOVE the look of the Le Creuset, but it's so darn heavy! It sure is beautiful though. 

One of my friends recently learned to crochet by watching You Tube videos, and has started her own business making headbands for little girls and other accessories. I my very impressed by her initiative! She also makes the most adorable little tutus (not crocheted), one of which I bought for a recent baby shower. So cute!

I recently purchased two of a recent Groupon for Canvas on Demand. I chose two 20x24 canvases for $54 each. I sent in two of our pictures (after I purchased the digital rights from the photographer) from our recent photo shoot. I was shocked to receive a message from them that they were upgrading one of the canvases to a 24x30 and the other to a 20x27 AT NO ADDITIONAL CHARGE because they felt it would better preserve the integrity of the image. I can't hardly wait to get them. If the quality of their work is anywhere near as stellar as their customer service, I will be thrilled! My photographer was so impressed with my experience (thus far) he snapped a Groupon from them too. It'll take about 3 weeks to get my canvases, and I'll definitely post pictures. 

I twisted my wrist in my sleep somehow last night, so I'll be going to the Festival in a wrist brace. But it's getting better and feels so much better when it's in the brace. 

Okay, I really MUST go to bed now. Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

My newest hair accessory . Paper roses I need to attach them to a chopstick to make hold my hair better 









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Someone Nameless

corkyb said:


> Sandra, Am I reading you correctly, you went from zero to four Le Creuset's overnight? I Hate you!
> I want some. I guess I'm off to WS tomorrow. Hey, maybe I can find a Le Creuset outlet along with a Williams Sonoma outlet within shooting distance.


Not over night, but over the course of a week. Two of the pieces I don't have yet. I'll get a picture of the skillet when it gets here. My plan is to cook more when I'm retired and have more time.

The multifunction pan is just like this: http://cookware.lecreuset.com/cookware/product_2-QT.-Multi-function-Pan_10151_-1_20002_10258_

I bought it at the outlet mall, it was less expensive because it was seconds plus another 30% off. I also read later that the cobalt blue is being discontinued which must have been why.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Vegas_Asian said:


> My newest hair accessory . Paper roses I need to attach them to a chopstick to make hold my hair better


Very pretty! I love hair accessories, but I just got all mine chopped off! My favorite hair accessory (when it's longer) is a ponytail holder or a barrette with a snood attached. It's just so neat, and classy looking!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, I almost missed the part about you getting a pair free!  That is awesome.  I love that company and will buy more eventually.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Someone Nameless said:


> Jen, I almost missed the part about you getting a pair free! That is awesome. I love that company and will buy more eventually.


I forgot to comment on that as well. That is AWESOME, Jen! I think it's a real classy move on their part! Enjoy...I know you will.  Congrats on your freebie...you deserve it.


----------



## ellesu

*Cobbie*, I'm going to check out Not Your Daughter's Jeans. Thank you!

*H2M*, add another Happy Birthday from me!

*Jen*, enjoy your new Tieks! My chocolate brown just arrived today!

*Ruby*, my thoughts and prayers are with you, your sil, and your entire family.


----------



## skyblue

*H2M*, your celebration sounds wonderful!

*Jen*, congrats on scoring a free pair of Tieks!

*Cobbie and SN*, I really love those pots! They cook well and look great! The added bonus is the workout you get lifting them!

*Ruby*, I missed the post about your SIL. How lucky she is to have you in her life to support her.

I taught my daughter to *knit* when she was 6 or 7. Her skill level quickly exceeded mine as she zipped through every project she did. I signed her up for special projects classes at the local yarn store and she would complete the project BEFORE she took the class and I would have to go in and get store credit instead. The intricate patterns and things she designs are lovely. Her first job was as a knitting teacher in a yarn store. To see the older ladies come to her with questions was heartwarming. It 's so fun to see your children blossom and grow!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Ruby*, I'm so sorry about your SIL. I have a friend that went through that last year and things were not looking good but I'm happy to report that she has now been cancer free for a year. I hope your SIL does as well.

*Skyblue,* that is fantastic! You must be a great teacher. I'll meet you at the beach for a week and you can teach me.


----------



## Ruby296

*Ellesu, Skyblue & SN*, thank you so much for your kind thoughts & words of encouragement. SN, I'm really happy to hear that your friend is cancer free, that is awesome!

*Skyblue*, I agree with SN that you're an incredible teacher!! Your daughter sounds very talented! I don't have many knitting skills, but fortunately my mom is very good at that, as well as hooking rugs & sewing so she's the expert who helps my daughters.


----------



## Jen

A co-worker of mine's sister was told she had less than a year to live - that was 10 years ago. There is always hope!!!!

I love Tieks, they saw I ordered the Chocolate, so they sent the Mustard instead because it was on my wish list!! I wasn't sure I was going to order that one in the end - until I saw them. They are such a fun cheery color and I immediately pictured an outfit of cropped jeans, a white t-shirt and 3/4 sleeve grey cardigan.....and put them on my shelf  Now I'll be on the lookout for some cool yellow jewelry or scarves that will accent it. I need help   

*Skyblue* I love that story about your daughter! I don't have kids yet but can imagine that would be really cool to watch.

Well, I'm off to Indianapolis for the week but know I have free internet so I'll check in when I can. Have a good week all!


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> Hi All, I've been popping in & out (more out than in though) but I wanted to wish *H2M* a Happy Belated Birthday!! Hope your day was really special
> 
> *Neo*, nice to see you back!
> 
> *Hudsonam*, I can't believe Missiko is giving you a hard time about the shipping but I agree w/*SN* about paying the shipping to get your Hana replaced. Mine has been fine since I got my second one, knock on wood. Maybe USPS flat rate would be less expensive than UPS? Let us know what happens.
> 
> I see the Tiek frenzy continues! You ladies make me chuckle and I really need it lately. One reason I haven't been around much is that my SIL was recently diagnosed w/stage 4 ovarian & colon cancer. She had surgery 2 weeks ago & it's been a roller coaster ever since. It seems that anything that can go wrong has. She's getting excellent care at Brigham & Women's hospital in Boston & for that I'm grateful. We keep hoping for the best but it's not looking very good right now.


I think I Missed a couple of things myself. Ruby, I am sorry to hear about your SIL and will pray for healing for her. Boston has great cancer centers.

H2M, Happy Belated Birthday, your weekend sounds like a wonderful getaway.

Jen, try not to stress over your trip, and enjoy your new Tieks.


----------



## Joseph_Evans

This is the coolest accessory I ever bought!

One of the least expensive, and one of the most enjoyable. Squall's lionheart necklace.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Very unique, *Joseph*!

*Cobbie*, your hubby sounds a lot like mine. I cook more in recent years than I used to. He would kid me and tell people that we had the stove for resale purposes and it really wasn't hooked up. Congratulations on your new LeCreuset! The mustard Tieks are very pretty. I must see photos!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Joseph_Evans said:


> This is the coolest accessory I ever bought!
> 
> One of the least expensive, and one of the most enjoyable. Squall's lionheart necklace.


Love that! My son would really enjoy that, and his birthday is coming up, so thanks!



Cobbie said:


> *H2M*, you received some very nice gifts for your birthday. Enjoy!
> I agree with you and *Corky* that the Le Creusets are very heavy but I also agree with *Skyblue* about their being a good upper body workout.
> Please post a picture of your painting when you get it.
> I learned something new today - snood.
> I'm sorry about your wrist. Healing thoughts your way.
> 
> ...After reading for a while I glanced down at my Tangerine Tieks (first time I have had the nerve to wear that color ) and thought, hmmmm. . . .the Mustard Yellow would look good with what I was wearing. . . .so I pulled out my phone and ordered them. Cell phones are evil.
> 
> We then went to Le Creuset where I bought a 10.25" skillet in Fennel. It was originally $108 and with the 30% discount it came to about $75.


Thanks, Cobbie, for the good wishes. My wrist is about 95% okay now, but now I've got another mysterious ailment. My left upper eyelid is swollen and VERY sore. It doesn't itch and isn't red, but it really hurts. At least the ailments are coming one at a time! Enjoy your mustard Tieks...I agree smart phones can indeed get us into MUCH trouble! 

I'm posting pictures of my manicure again. It has now been two weeks. Also, keep in mind I've been handwashing dishes since Thursday since there is no dishwasher in the Farmhouse! 









































And finally my new favorite picture of my boyfriend:


----------



## Hippie2MARS

And a side by side comparison

First photo is two days after my manicure:








Next, after two weeks:









Keep in mind, this is with NO touch-up at all. Wears like armor. Worth every penny, in my humble opinion!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

My new earrings:

















and my new wallet:


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Sorry for the multiple posts and pictures. I've got a little time on my hands!

Here is the farmhouse we are staying in:









From the back:









The view from the front door:









and one from the Renn Faire:


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, you just sucked me in with that description of the outfit to go with the mustard Tieks! Darn you! 

*Ruby*, I am so sorry about your SIL. I will be keeping her and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

*Hanaair dryer* - I don't need the box it came in to send it back, do I? I might have it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> *Jen*, you just sucked me in with that description of the outfit to go with the mustard Tieks! Darn you!


Sorry ! If it makes you feel any better I seem to have sucked *Cobbie* in too !

*H2M*, we love pictures so never apologize for sharing!! That farm house looks so cute and relaxing, what a perfect few days away. And after a week with this shellac nail polish on I for SURE want to hear more about this kit you got, I can't even believe how well it's held up. I think it's even kept me from breaking a few, there are a couple I was sure I broke but they stayed strong. This stuff truly is bullet proof! I'm definitely interested in being able to do this myself! I hate asking you to repeat it because I know you shared it way back, but I have no real idea when! Where did you get this kit? I feel like maybe it was Ulta or somewhere like that?

I'm already bored of sitting in a classroom, I have 6 hours left today and then 3 more days 
I'd rather be stuck at the office!!!!!


----------



## Jen

Is this the one?

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2239297&productId=xlsImpprod3920255&navAction=push&navCount=1&subdoc=11redcarpetmanicurewk3211&categoryId=cat80045%20cat80068

(Sorry, never learned how to do picture links on the iPad!!)


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, this is the link that H2M posted earlier (but yours is less expensive). Are they the same thing?

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2239296&productId=xlsImpprod3950155&navAction=push&navCount=1&subdoc=12redcarpetmanicurewk3211&categoryId=cat80045%20cat80068%20cat80070


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Someone Nameless said:


> Jen, this is the link that H2M posted earlier (but yours is less expensive). Are they the same thing?
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2239296&productId=xlsImpprod3950155&navAction=push&navCount=1&subdoc=12redcarpetmanicurewk3211&categoryId=cat80045%20cat80068%20cat80070


Thanks, SN! That is indeed the link to the one I have. They are the same EXCEPT for the light. The one Jen linked to has a battery operated light which takes longer to cure each coat. The one I bought has a corded light that only takes 30-45 seconds to cure each coat. I opted for the more expensive one (which is SO unlike me) because a lot of the reviews stated that they wished they had opted for the "Pro 45" kit with the corded light. I am thrilled with it!

Jen, I'm so glad you are so happy with your manicure. I don't think my nails have ever been this strong. To remove the polish, you soak cotton balls in 100% acetone, place them on your nails and cover with foil. Wait 10-15 minutes then wipe off the nails and use an orangewood stick to GENTLY push off the remaining polish. It's not difficult at all.

Alas, our vacation has come to an end. We are headed home in a few minutes. It's been restful and wonderful!

One last photo (and thanks for not minding). My gorgeous grandson Mateo turned SIX yesterday. How I wish I could have been there!


----------



## Jen

Thanks to you both!!!  I am totally going to get it, especially since I have a 20% off one item coupon.  I'm spending my lunch hour looking at swatches  
What gorgeous color is it that you have on?
Sorry to hear vacation is overbut Mateo is ADORABLE!!!  Happy birthday to him!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Happy shopping, Jen. The color I'm wearing is My Favorite Designer. It took three coats to get that coverage, so keep that in mind. 

Thanks, I think Mateo is pretty adorable too!

We are home now, safe and sound. The kitties are happy to see us!


----------



## Jen

These colors are bizarre, I never would have guessed that is what you use! I thought it was a darker one! Thanks for all of your help & advice. I am looking forward to having fun painting my finger nails for the first time.....ever. I have never been a nail painter, mine are always bare snd I'm constantly breaking and cutting them. I keep looking at them......and I know I can share this here of all places - I am in a certification training this week, and among 120 people I am the only female. I am used to this, my industry is 98% male. I thrive in it, and get along with men sometimes more tham women. Except today when a ridiculously boring professor that had the floor for 4 hours had me daydreaming just to stay awake - and he goes "anyone have anything to say about that? Anyone? Oh! Wait - she's checking her nails not raising her hand " - OMGOMGOMG!!!!!! As the ONLY female in the room that was a clear dig at me! He's lucky I didn't flip out on him, I learned later that everyone else was so bored they were checking their e-mails and didn't even hear him calling me out. I _almost_ told him that I care very little about my nails so that should be an obvious show of his skills as a presenter and in holding my interest, but I was content in glaring at him & spending the next 2 hours on Ulta   . (what a JERK, too bad 20 minutes later I had to correct him on one of his own points!!!!! I sincerely enoyed that )
UGH! As a woman in a man's world I am so close to over this stuff but sometimes it still surprises me.

WARNING - from the email I got today from Sherry at Tieks we have some more new fun colors coming soon. She was responding to my excitement over the mustard - she said "we have some really fun colors coming out soon for summer, so keep amd eye out!".


Spoiler



CRAP I THOUGHT I WAS DONE FOR AWHILE!!!!!!!!!


Get ready ladies


----------



## Ruby296

*Corky & Hudsonam*, really appreciate your prayers & good wishes for my SIL. Wish I had something good to report. She's had a lot of fluid built up around her lungs causing one to collapse. She just got another chest tube put in yesterday.

*H2M*, your grandson is a cutie patootie indeed!! Glad you are home safe & sound but I'm sure it was hard to leave. Looks positively serene.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Okay, so I just *had* to use my $10 Open Sky credit (plus free shipping). So today, I bought this:

and this, in buttercream yellow:


Did I need either of these? Well, no, but I wanted them!


----------



## majic

Hi ladies,

hope you don't mind me gatecrashing - I need some advice about Tieks and this seems like just the place  

I'm in the UK so it's not as easy (or cheap!) for me to return/exchange. I'm a size UK7 (usually equivalent to a US9 or EU40), and I ordered a pair of lilac in size 9. I've been wearing them for several days straight, but they're still tight at the base of my big toes (in the place where you'd have a bunion - in fact I do have what could be the beginnings of bunions), to the extent that they leave red marks. Now I'm worried I've got the wrong size. For those who've found their perfect size, where do your toes come in the ends of the shoe? Mine are right at the ends. I've ordered a size 10 to compare (though it's too late to return the 9s as I've worn them outside) - but will they be too big?  Will the 9s eventually stretch? Anyone else with minor bunions have success with Tieks? They're soooo gorgeous and I really want them to work for me.

Thanks in advance, fellow Tieks-lovers


----------



## Jen

Hey *majic* and welcome! I'm so sorry to hear your lilac Tieks are bothering your feet, what a bummer. I'm a size 9, and am a true 9 with the exception of when I used to wear heels, some pumps were too big in a 9 so I wore an 8-1/2. Mine do come pretty much to the end naturally, but there isn't any pressure on my toes. I can sort of scoot back a bit to make more room, but to me they are perfect. You probably shouldn't feel pressure, and if it's making them red they sound too small. I hope the 10's work out for you, you could try getting a shoe stretcher and just stretch them out a tiny bit? My matte blacks are the most worn in, and I still don't feel any stretching - but then again they fit snugly but not too tightly, I bet with continued pressure on certain spots over time they will stretch. I hope they do for your sake!!!


----------



## Ruby296

Hippie2MARS said:


> Okay, so I just *had* to use my $10 Open Sky credit (plus free shipping). So today, I bought this:
> 
> and this, in buttercream yellow:
> 
> 
> Did I need either of these? Well, no, but I wanted them!


Love that bowl/mug!! I would've ordered the blue one but it's sold out


----------



## hudsonam

*Ruby*, they have blue ones in stock here, and they are only $25! 

http://www.uncommongoods.com/product/buddha-bowl?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=pla&gclid=CNSX5JvslrACFUFo4AodwlUt3g

I'm so sorry to hear your SIL isn't doing well. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Jen

I didn't do socks since I'm not trying to stretch thrm, but had to wear bandaids on the back of my feet with a select few of them.  Most have been fine right out of the box. 
Tieks does recommend wearing with socks to stretch, you should definitely try that!


----------



## majic

Thanks for the tips! I've tried wearing socks and it probably has helped a little, but they're still digging in. 

Jen, excellent idea about stretching them, I didn't even think of that. I have a shoe stretcher so I'll leave that in for a day or two and see if it makes a difference. Your collection is awesome by the way - drool!


----------



## ellesu

Hi *majic* - welcome! My toes don't _quite_ come to the end of my Tieks - almost, but not quite. I wear a 5 1/2 but my feet are wide so I ordered up to a 6 and they are perfect! I think it was my red pair that I wore around the house with socks for a couple of hours because, like you, I thought I was going to have trouble across the big toe area. That did the trick for me. I hope you find something that works. Have you heard of Foot Petals? They have all sorts of pads for different areas of you feet. Amazon sells some of them. I know I've seen some for just the area you're talking about.

Oh, no! I love Uncommon Goods and I haven't looked there for forever - and now I have it pulled up in another tab.


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> *Ruby*, they have blue ones in stock here, and they are only $25!
> 
> http://www.uncommongoods.com/product/buddha-bowl?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=pla&gclid=CNSX5JvslrACFUFo4AodwlUt3g
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear your SIL isn't doing well. Please keep us posted.


Thank you _so much_ for the link! I am so loving this bowl....don't need it but I want it so I think I'll order one  Thanks too for the kind thoughts re: my SIL. I will keep you updated as I can.

*Cobbie*, my family & I really appreciate your prayers. This has taken a lot out of us & at this point we are all just hoping she can get back home.


----------



## hudsonam

Good morning all! I think someone here likes Shu Uemura, (*Jen?*) right? ebates is having 5% cash back and 20% off + free shipping on $50+! Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Someone Nameless

hudsonam said:


> Good morning all! I think someone here likes Shu Uemura, (*Jen?*) right? ebates is having 5% cash back and 20% off + free shipping on $50+! Sounds like a great deal.


I always intended to get that eyebrow pencil but was in the process of growing my hair color off. I'm not sure what color I would need.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm sure there are people that think it looks dreadful but I've had many, many compliments on it.  People have asked how I knew it would be this color - I didn't.  I was just fed up and sick of it always a root touch up.  One person said I actually looked younger.  A coworker told me that in my black dress and with my hair, I looked sexy  (I asked her if she was changing teams.    )  I've also been told that it goes with my complexion better.  My husband tells me he likes it.

My process is pretty much finished.  I had semipermanent color and I kept washing it with clarifying shampoo to strip it plus I had highlights which made the gray blend in.  I've had several haircuts that were a little shorter than I'd normally get but almost all the color is gone and I'm not going back.  I'm happy with it.   

I think gray hair is gorgeous.  The key is to keep wearing lipstick and cute shoes.  Tieks!  People will be looking at your feet!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm not nearly completely gray. I was a little bit disappointed by that.  It looks similar to highlights though and I've gotten used to it.

I'll send you a picture.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I'm not nearly completely gray. I was a little bit disappointed by that. It looks similar to highlights though and I've gotten used to it.
> 
> I'll send you a picture.


Send me one, too! You are so pretty, I'm sure you are still GORGEOUS!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Send me one, too! You are so pretty, I'm sure you are still GORGEOUS!


Thank you...not gorgeous, but I did send the picture.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, I just informed my hubby that even with retirement, I am going to need to purchase a pair of Tieks every month.  His reply was 'I see' hehehe!  I have Camel and Matte Brown.  What should my next pair be (other than black because I have a lot of different black ballet flats that are OK)?


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> Thanks to you both!!! I am totally going to get it, especially since I have a 20% off one item coupon. I'm spending my lunch hour looking at swatches
> What gorgeous color is it that you have on?
> Sorry to hear vacation is overbut Mateo is ADORABLE!!! Happy birthday to him!


How does one get a 20% off coupon? I have never shopped at Ulta and we don't have one around here. H2M, didn't you get yours on sale or something?


----------



## ellesu

Someone Nameless said:


> OK, I just informed my hubby that even with retirement, I am going to need to purchase a pair of Tieks every month. His reply was 'I see' hehehe! I have Camel and Matte Brown. What should my next pair be (other than black because I have a lot of different black ballet flats that are OK)?


Ohhhhh....*SN*! That is a _very_ dangerous question. Very dangerous! But..since you asked , I say go for color.  I love my red but lust for lilac, tangerine, mustard yellow, etc, etc, etc....


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you Cobbie.  Yes, it is Chocolate Brown that I have.  I will wear a lot of flip flops in the summer so I guess I need colors for cooler weather.  Oh, it is so hard to decide which ones I would get the most wear out of.  I'd go for red but I do have a couple of red ballet flats too.

Decisions....decisions.....


----------



## Hippie2MARS

> How does one get a 20% off coupon? I have never shopped at Ulta and we don't have one around here. H2M, didn't you get yours on sale or something?


Ulta's website has the offer for "20% off any one item", code 75802. They are also running "free shipping with any $25 purchase", code 22529, but I'm not sure if you can combine the offers.

When I purchased mine, I had a $10 off coupon and free shipping, but if they above offers can be combined, it's a better deal!

For TN, it would be $79.99 - $16 (20%) + $6.82 tax (it's 9.5% here) and free shipping=$70.81. I paid $76.81. :-( Still totally worth it, IMHO!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Hey, I just checked it out and it DOES give you both the 20% off and the free shipping! This offer ends Saturday, so hurry if you want to take advantage of it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Tell me again, if you use other polish, what kind do you have to buy?  I think I read where someone did a normal manicure and then used the top coat (Brilliance?) and that worked.

Is it hard to get each layer thin?


----------



## majic

I'm having some success with my lilac Tieks - I left a shoe stretcher in for a couple of days and it has definitely helped, they feel much looser and less pinchy. I only have one shoe stretcher so can only do one shoe at a time - I'm soooooo impatient I think I'll have to buy another stretcher   Thanks Jen for the idea! I'm still going to wait and see how the 10s fit so I'll know what size to order in future, but at least now my lilac 9s will be wearable  C

SN - how about a metallic pair? The gold or pewter look lovely and will go with everything.


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, your hair looks great! It frames your pretty face perfectly!  Somehow I knew you would look smashing! 

As for the *Tieks*, I'd get pewter or turquoise. (Do they even make turquoise? ) When I wear flats, which isn't too often, I choose pewter. I also love turquoise because it goes with black, brown, red, yellow, pink, everything! A perfect pop of color! 

I am so tempted by the Le Creuset pot *Cobbie* posted, but so far I have resisted.


----------



## Someone Nameless

The winner is: clover green.

Green is my favorite color and I can imagine wearing them like this! Well, not with those skinny jeans but with similar neutrals with the pop of green,


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you *Skyblue*! They don't have a true turquoise which is a shame because I also have a lot of turquoise in clothes. Maybe that will be one of the new colors! I confess that I did get the Anne Klein pewter flats that you posted so for now I don't need a similar color in Tieks. They are very comfy.

I take it back! Maybe this is a good turquoise. I'll add it to the list for next.  It is sold out in all sizes anyway.

http://tieks.com/tiek-blue.html


----------



## cmg.sweet

Cobbie said:


> By the way, where is *Cory*. Oh, wait, I remember...she's cruising or vacationing or something fun.


I am here. Got back from the cruise and disney world last sunday and back to work Monday to start the summer semester at the school. So did not want to go back to work!


----------



## Cuechick

I am loving these cute Clark flip flops I just got, you can adjust the strap on top! This is genius! I just got back from a trip and my feet always swell on the plane. How I wish I had a pair of these! I think they are nice looking too and very comfy with a lot of arch support.


----------



## corkyb

Cuechick said:


> I am loving these cute Clark flip flops I just got, you can adjust the strap on top! This is genius! I just got back from a trip and my feet always swell on the plane. How I wish I had a pair of these! I think they are nice looking too and very comfy with a lot of arch support.


Where did you get these? I love them! Do you have a clickable link? I amso on smackdown though.


----------



## skyblue

Corky, they are available on Zappos:
http://www.zappos.com/clarks-seymour-dive-greystone?zfcTest=fw:0


----------



## Someone Nameless

And Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005EF1OP6/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=laraross-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B005EF1OP6


----------



## corkyb

Thanks Sandra!  I did find them at Amazon and Boscovs.  Boscovs is cheaper, but there is shipping.


----------



## corkyb

And SkyBlue!


----------



## Ruby296

Cuechick said:


> I am loving these cute Clark flip flops I just got, you can adjust the strap on top! This is genius! I just got back from a trip and my feet always swell on the plane. How I wish I had a pair of these! I think they are nice looking too and very comfy with a lot of arch support.


These flip flops are so cute! I've never seen an adjustable strap like that before either. I've got narrow feet & some FF's are too wide for me. Will keep this on the back burner 

Oh, and I've been experiencing a little bit of *Burberry Sheer Summer Glow Powder* lust the last few days. Seems like this stuff is magic on your cheeks & all the bloggers are raving about it. Has anyone here seen it? Bought it?


----------



## ellesu

Have any of you ladies had eyebrow-threading done to/on your brows? Groupon had a deal and I've been considering having it done. Do you think it could really mess up your eyebrows if done wrong?

And....anyone used Mally? QVC's TSV is what I'm looking at.

And....I'm totally ignoring the nail-talk, *and* the cute ClarK's - for now, at least.


----------



## LauraB

I've had the eyebrow threading, I use retin a on my skin so can't have facial waxing. I havent had any problems with the threading.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I LOVE eyebrow threading and that is all I will do now.  I've had mine done in three different places by different people and they have never messed up.


----------



## Leslie

Hey everyone--I am having way too much fun today buying stuff I don't really need...LOL. You'll appreciate this!

There was an article in the New York Times yesterday about the owner of Replacements, LTD, Bob Page and his stand against amendment one in North Carolina (which was passed earlier this month). You can read it here: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/26/business/replacements-limiteds-stand-for-gay-marriage-draws-repercussions.html?pagewanted=1&_r=4&hp

I have to say, it was a little distressing to read that this man has lost business and received hate mail because of his advocacy. I have been a Replacements customer in the past (although I haven't bought anything in a few years) and I thought, here's a chance to give him some business and show my support. So I decided to go shopping.

At first, I didn't think I needed anything (ha ha, silly me) but I did a little hunting. I started off in the crystal department and decided to search on Orrefors (from Sweden) since I have been to the Orrefors factory. Well, I found these fabulous martini glasses--I don't drink martinis but my son and future daughter-in-law do, so I called up and placed an order.










I thought that was that but then I remembered the platter my husband broke over a year ago...and never replaced. I did a little searching and here it is:










So I called back and asked if I could add this to my order. Of course, no problem! I've gone from $68 to $91. I think I'm done but then I start thinking about my sister, who has a fabulous collection of Russel Wright in brown. Maybe I could find something for her? It took a little digging but I came up with this "open carafe"--










The woman who took my order seemed to think I was losing my mind (maybe I am, spending $180 for this ugly thing but I know my sister will love it...LOL). I also bought a cereal bowl for $5 which started my sister on business of collecting Russel Wright.

Now I am in a fever pitch...what else can I buy? We have silverplate that we use for everyday...it belonged to my great-grandmother and has her monogram (MCN for Maud Churchill Nicoll). My father remembers his mother using it for everyday. Now I have it. I actually have a gazillion pieces, including oyster forks and iced tea spoons, but only 3 dinner knives. I have no idea what the name is and am about to write the research dept. at Replacements but first...I pull out a magnifying glass. "Gorham Electroplate Pat 1906." That gives me enough to start searching and believe it or not, I found the pattern! Empire...










They had 10 knives in stock and I grabbed 5 of them.

Then I see, down at the bottom of the page....a "large flat handle crumb knife/crumber." I mean, seriously...doesn't everyone need one of these?










I think I'll give it to my husband for father's day...LOL.

What a day...I need to move away from the Replacements website...move away...move away...

L


----------



## Leslie

*Cobbie*, thanks! I like everything I bought, too. It will be fun telling Jocelyn about my trip to the Orrefors factory and now she can treasure her "On the Rocks" martini glasses. We share the same birthday so it will be fun to give them to her for a gift.

The platter is practical and needed. I am sure my sister will crack up at the "open carafe" and it's nice to have her Christmas present taken care of way in advance (although knowing me, I wonder if I'll end up giving it to her early).

For the knives, I am wondering if I can get them engraved to match the pieces I already have or is that silly? My initials aren't MCN. You can see the engraving here (sort of...this is the picture I took to send to Replacements before I figured out what the pattern was).










Any thoughts on this? I suspect engraving makes it less re-saleable but since everything is engraved already...

When I said I had a ton of this stuff, I wasn't kidding...LOL



















I like using it and thinking of my family history everytime I pick up a fork!

L


----------



## Jane917

*Leslie*,thank you for being proactive! I also have been a customer of Replacements Ltd. I have purchased some completion sets of my parents fine china (discontinued many years ago). I have 2 sets of sterling silverware, each has 12 settings/serving pieces each, so I am not in need of more sterling.

Let me know when you are ready for martinis, and I will be over!


----------



## hudsonam

*SN*, you have me lusting after green now! With jeans and white and navy... Gorgeous! I have a Vera bag in a print in those colors and it's one of my favorites!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I know!  Won't they be great?  They have shipped to me and now I'm lusting over that classic Tiek blue, the turquoise color.  As soon as they get my size in stock, I'm on it.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I know! Won't they be great? They have shipped to me and now I'm lusting over that classic Tiek blue, the turquoise color. As soon as they get my size in stock, I'm on it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

And turquoise with brown!!! Not this outfit, but you get the picture.

I can also imagine them with gray.


----------



## ellesu

Thank you for the head's up, *Leslie*. The article made me sad but gave me the perfect excuse to revisit a website I haven't needed in years. Your mention of buying a (possible) Christmas gift has me thinkin'....

Ummmm, *SN* I can see you're going to be trouble around here in your retirement.   The green. The blue. ohhh la la! I think the ballerina pink are so soft and sweet - I wish I wore pink.


----------



## JacksonJones

Heladas yogurt popsicles at Costco. What an amazing deal! Mango, Coconut and Strawberry. 2 dozen popsicles in a box for 9 bucks (37 cents a popsicle). Eat them at the beach, at your desk, or in bed.

Heladas.

[this commercial break brought to you by the makers of Heladas]


----------



## cmg.sweet

Popsicles do sound good.  I should get hubs to get some on his grocery run today.  I do too much impulse shopping at the grocery store so hubs took over that job.  Funny how that works


----------



## Cuechick

corkyb said:


> Where did you get these? I love them! Do you have a clickable link? I amso on smackdown though.


The link was in the post where the name is highlighted... The price depends on the color... On Amazon at least. I am a prime junkie!


----------



## Cuechick

skyblue said:


> Corky, they are available on Zappos:
> http://www.zappos.com/clarks-seymour-dive-greystone?zfcTest=fw:0


.

Wow! Much more than I paid on Amazon!


----------



## mom2karen

Beautiful silverware.  I would worry that the engraving on the new pieces would stand out so much more than the engraving that has worn down for so many years.


----------



## Leslie

mom2karen said:


> Beautiful silverware. I would worry that the engraving on the new pieces would stand out so much more than the engraving that has worn down for so many years.


Hm, that's a thought. Thanks! I wonder what it would cost, too.

L


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Nordstrom is having a mascara promotoion today, buy two, get one free. There are nine listed but in the store last week I was able to pre-order the Chantecaille. Don't know what that was about.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/mascara-buy-2-get-1-free?origin=leftnav&cm_ven=Linkshare&cm_cat=partner&cm_pla=10&cm_ite=1&siteId=.7WaaTN6umc-KI.wr.37LDg3naQF0hRDtw
> 
> *ellesu*, I haven't tried the Mally line but I think there are some here who have. Now I have to go and find out what eyebrow threading is.
> 
> I just ordered some Borsa Bella cosmetic bags, Melissa's Catch All bag, in these fabrics. They're perfect for my purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit* -- Okay, now I know what eyebrow threading is and I certainly don't need to do that. I need _more_ brow hair, not less, lol.


CRAP!! I miss this mascara sale every year. Cobbie is it still going on? I can't find it, but i do find the longest lash Le Faux Cils Chantecaille. IS that the new one? A bit steep for my taste. Let us know how you like it. What is your current all time fave? Do you have the Guerlain one that is Noir or something like that? I think it's refillable


----------



## JacksonJones

Cobbie said:


> LOL! Yogurt popsicles in bed? I don't think so....lol.


They're really good in bed. I'm about to go get one out of the freezer and eat it in bed. Seriously. Heladas are so creamy and chewy and smooth, all at the same time.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh Cobbie, indigo capris will look great with any of the bright colored Tieks for a pop of color.


----------



## geniebeanie

I finally caved and got my ipad two.  Love it and hardly use my my pc anymore.


----------



## majic

Seriously thinking about getting an iPad... Still undecided. 

I wore my lilac Tieks ALL DAY today and they didn't pinch at all. YAY! Jen's idea to use a shoe stretcher totally worked, thanks do much Jen. The 10s I ordered are currently being processed in customs (which means I'll have to pay a customs charge, grrrrr), so I'll see how they fit, but the lilac 9s feel fine now.


----------



## Jen

Hey ladies!! I've been MIA, my trip was insanely long and when I got back I didn't have much desire to hop online!! I did sneak in a purchase at Nordstrom's buy 2 get 1 free mascara sale (*Paula* make sure you're signed up for their e-mails and you won't miss it!).

First *majic* - I'm SO happy the shoe stretcher worked for you!! That's great. And hey, hopefully the 10s will fit perfect without having to stretch them so then you can keep both of them. Let us know how those work!!

And on iPads - they're life changing, that's for sure! However, they have an undocumented side effect - WAY more internet shopping    It's so easy to just pull out while laying on the couch.

*Cobbie*, I hate to say it - but the California Navy are fast becoming one of my favorites  It turns out I have a ton of navy in my closet and I'm so glad I caved and got them!!!! But, you sure do have some bright pops in there. I'm wearing Tangerine today, it sure makes my boring grey outfit look a little more exciting. Really pretty purse too, I love that!!!

*Leslie* - really cool finds for you too! I love all that stuff, even the open caraffe. I love things like that, and what a great company to support.

I'm sure I'm forgetting someone, so sorry in advance!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Welcome back,* Jen*!

My clover green Tieks arrived today. LOVE! My addiction is getting worse.


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> My clover green Tieks arrived today. LOVE! My addiction is getting worse.


Ahhhh yes. That sounds familiar


----------



## Grace Elliot

This isnt much use to you folks in the US, but today I bought the most gorgeous necklace and earrings from BHS (British Home Stores) - bargain price and looks great quality - a delicious thread of sparkly, sweetie like beads - just had to buy!!


----------



## Jen

Grace Elliot said:


> This isnt much use to you folks in the US, but today I bought the most gorgeous necklace and earrings from BHS (British Home Stores) - bargain price and looks great quality - a delicious thread of sparkly, sweetie like beads - just had to buy!!


It sure is! Please share pictures when you get it, we love pictures!!! Jewelry is such a fun purchase.


----------



## Someone Nameless

A dilemma - even the Tiek boxes are too cute to discard, but what good are they?  I'm not a clutter bug but I can't bring myself to throw them away.  argggggg!


----------



## Leslie

majic said:


> Seriously thinking about getting an iPad... Still undecided.


They have some pretty good deals on refurb iPad 2s at the Apple Store. I bought a refurb iPhone a few years ago (from a message someone posted here at KBs) and have never had a problem with it, so I am not leery of refrubs. Just FYI.

L


----------



## Leslie

I need some advice re: cushions covered with Sunbrella fabric.

I bought a bunch of cushions for our porch chairs and rocker from LL Bean -- they are all covered with Sunbrella fabric. I was at the store today and in a moment of weakness, decided to buy two cushions for our Adirondack chairs. Unlike the porch furniture, the Adirondack chairs are outside, on the deck.










The cushions tie on so they are easy enough to take on and off but I am wondering...what do others do? If you have Sunbrella cushions on outdoor furniture, do you just leave them on? Bring in for rainstorms? Other? Of course, when we pack up for winter, everything goes into storage up in the loft but I am wondering what folks do during the summer season.

This is the first time I've ever had "nice" cushions for outdoor furniture so I don't want to wreck them right off the bat.

Also, what do folks think is the average life expectancy of cushions for outdoor furniture? Two seasons? Five? Forever? I bought the porch chairs two years ago (2010) and bought six cushions at that time. At the end of the season my husband, unbeknownst to me, took all the covers off to wash them (!!). A bunch of the zippers broke, some covers shrank--we made do last summer but they looked pretty crummy. Hence, all the new purchases this year. I told him the only reason covers have zippers is to put the cushions in--after that, they never come out. He finds that hard to believe but I told him spot cleaning and using Resolve is the way to keep them clean, not throwing them in the washer. Anyway, he doesn't believe this promotes longevity and that made me wonder, how many seasons should a cushion be good for. I also think that getting sick of the color or the pattern may also factor into the life cycle.

Opinions are welcome. Thanks in advance!

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have some outdoor cushions that I leave out all the time but they are underneath the porch.  The porch is not screened but they are covered by the roof.  I've had mine for 3 years and they look like they did the day I bought them.

I also have a cushion on a lounge chair that is out on the deck and not covered.  It was not an expensive cushion and I don't think the fabric is as nice as the Sunbrella fabric.  I left it out all the time and it molded but I do live in the hot, humid south.

Sunbrella fabric is supposed to be great.  I think I'd leave it out during the summer unless I knew it was going to storm and then I might bring them in.  If they got caught in an occasional shower, I wouldn't worry.  

My biggest problem is Adirondack chairs.  I have some down by the lake and am constantly replacing them every few years because they rot.  The ones I've had are made out of cedar.  What kind do you have?  I've considered the tough plastic but I need them to be heavy enough that they won't blow into the lake.


----------



## Leslie

Someone Nameless said:


> My biggest problem is Adirondack chairs. I have some down by the lake and am constantly replacing them every few years because they rot. The ones I've had are made out of cedar. What kind do you have? I've considered the tough plastic but I need them to be heavy enough that they won't blow into the lake.


I have chairs from Seaside Casual in Rhode Island.

http://www.seasidecasual.com/SeasideCatalog.pdf

If you scroll down to page 15 of the catalog you'll see what we have -- two shellback Adirondack chairs (in white) and a footstool. We've had these for years...I am trying to remember when I bought them and it is probably 1999 or 2000, so we are going on our 12th season (at least). They look fine and are as heavy as lead so they won't blow anywhere. When I bought them, I think I paid $800 for the chairs and foot stool and my husband was horrified (probably $350 for each chair and $100 for the foot stool). I am sure the price is way higher now but we certainly have gotten our money's worth!

They are made from Envirowood...from the catalog:

_ENVIROWOOD. In 1999 we introduced Envirowood - a 100% High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) lumber. Made from recycled plastic bottles and containers, Envirowood is permeated with UV stabilized pigments that are consistent throughout the entire piece. The result is a smoother and more durable finish that prevents chalking and resists fading of the surface._

It certainly has lasted. My only complaint (and this might not be a problem in the hot, humid south) is that the stuff is cold--ie, if I go out in the morning for a cup of coffee and enjoying the sun, the chair is cold to sit on (it does warm up during the day). That's one of the reasons I broke down and bought cushions after all these years. But Envirowood is definitely not as warm as real wood. That said, we leave these out all winter and don't even throw a tarp over them. They've held up amazingly well and I would definitely recommend them.

Oh, PS--the LL Bean Adirondack chair cushions fit perfectly.

L


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks for the info!  I'll cheek them out.


----------



## Jen

I have a bunch of Sunbrella cushions, I love them. We use them mostly in the screened in porch, we have two lounge chairs, a bench and a table and four chairs. We take the chair cushions in and out and actually keep the lounge chairs covered if we're not using them - mostly because they take forever to dry if they get soaked - and sometimes it seems to come in sideways directly into the porch. Maybe it's my slight OCD but I just couldn't leave them outside in the rain, I'd constantly be thinking about mold and sitting on that. But, that's what they're made for! Plus, if you're good about going out to tilt them to dry after each rain they'd probably be fine. I have a feeling they wouldn't last as long though when exposed to the elements. I've had mine 4 years and they look as good as new. If they get dirty they do take a hose really well, I hose it off, wipe it off, and lay them up sideways to dry for a day or two. Good as new.

I love buying refurbs, usually they carry the same warranty and you can save a bundle. Unfortunately my iPad 1 is just fine and I can't justify upgrading until it dies.

*SN*, I'm trying to think of where I was where I saw really nice heavy plastic Adirondack chairs....maybe Meijer? I remember seeing them thinking about where I could put them, they were really nice. Eventually we're going to build a paver patio off of our deck (we have a 12x12 screened in porch flanked by a 10x10 deck for the grill) so we can have a fire pit - and those chairs would be perfect for leaving outside and hosing off when they get dirty. Someday! 
And I hear you on the Tieks boxes, I have a boatload of them but stored them for the eventual idea I have for them. They were just too pretty to throw away. I guess I don't have as serious a problem with keeping things !


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> I have a bunch of Sunbrella cushions, I love them. We use them mostly in the screened in porch, we have two lounge chairs, a bench and a table and four chairs. We take the chair cushions in and out and actually keep the lounge chairs covered if we're not using them - mostly because they take forever to dry if they get soaked - and sometimes it seems to come in sideways directly into the porch. Maybe it's my slight OCD but I just couldn't leave them outside in the rain, I'd constantly be thinking about mold and sitting on that. But, that's what they're made for! Plus, if you're good about going out to tilt them to dry after each rain they'd probably be fine. I have a feeling they wouldn't last as long though when exposed to the elements. I've had mine 4 years and they look as good as new. If they get dirty they do take a hose really well, I hose it off, wipe it off, and lay them up sideways to dry for a day or two. Good as new.
> 
> I love buying refurbs, usually they carry the same warranty and you can save a bundle. Unfortunately my iPad 1 is just fine and I can't justify upgrading until it dies.
> 
> *SN*, I'm trying to think of where I was where I saw really nice heavy plastic Adirondack chairs....maybe Meijer? I remember seeing them thinking about where I could put them, they were really nice. Eventually we're going to build a paver patio off of our deck (we have a 12x12 screened in porch flanked by a 10x10 deck for the grill) so we can have a fire pit - and those chairs would be perfect for leaving outside and hosing off when they get dirty. Someday!
> And I hear you on the Tieks boxes, I have a boatload of them but stored them for the eventual idea I have for them. They were just too pretty to throw away. I guess I don't have as serious a problem with keeping things !


Gee, thanks Jen. Now all I am going to be thinking about when I am sitting on my cheapie Walmart deck furniture with dirty cushions is the mold that you say is inside them. Yuck. I will now have to toss these babies and they are only in season 3 or 4. But they have gotten soaked many times. Especially after season 1. What is Sunbrella material? I never heard of it (don't laugh at me).


----------



## Someone Nameless

Could I just say OH DEAR.....Tiek just got the Tiek Blue (turquoise) in in my size.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Order the turquoise while you decide!


----------



## Someone Nameless

We shall see.   and why am I still awake?  Tomorrow is my last day of work.  YAY!


----------



## ellesu

Anyone have a Dyson fan? No matter what the calender says, it's summer where I live and during the summer, when you walk through my house it can be like walking through a wind storm because I keep fans going everywhere! Funny thing is that I don't have ceiling fans anymore but lots of other kinds. Vornado are my current favorite. But back to the Dyson.... They are ridiculously expensive IMO but it they're worth it.... 

And....I ordered the eyebrow threading session from Goupon. I'm curious to see how that works.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I read some comments on woot when they had a dyson refurb that didn't seem too inpressed with it.


----------



## Leslie

corkyb said:


> What is Sunbrella material? I never heard of it (don't laugh at me).


Sunbrella is a fabric made primarily for outdoor use. They started off making awnings and marine related items (boat covers, etc) but have expanded into home fabrics, interior design and so on. These are my first Sunbrella cushions and I am hoping they have a good, long life...better than the crummy ones I bought two years ago!

http://www.sunbrella.com/

L


----------



## Jen

AND RUBY RED!!! Shoot, just SHOOT. After *hudsonam* posted hers I knew I had to have them. And slate grey, and now I want Tiek blue too - this is just plain ridiculous and I need to go to therapy  
*Cobbie* - the patent are definitely a bit tighter than the rest, so you'll be fine. I think the copper are similar to the snake, and those are for sure a little looser. It would be so sad for you to miss out on the patent ones 

I'm obsessed with Dyson and I really want one of those fans. I just can't justify spending that kind of money on a fan. Yes, I know, I spend an insane amount of money on shoes and makeup - but other than looking and sounding really cool there really isn't anything special about it. Then again, they very well may be worth it and I just don't know! I know that their vacuum is worth the extra money.

*Paula*, she's right - it's just a fabric made for outside - and I'm sure yours are just fine!! I got all of mine at HomeDecorators.com.


----------



## ellesu

cmg.sweet said:


> I read some comments on woot when they had a dyson refurb that didn't seem too inpressed with it.


We may have read the same comments. That's what has me wondering. And....there's _another_ Dyson (prob a refurb) today. Off to read some more....

Y'all! No more comments about the copper Tieks being looser! I keep telling myself to wait for fall for those - same thing I'm telling myself about the tangerine. It's wearing thin tho....


----------



## majic

Leslie said:


> They have some pretty good deals on refurb iPad 2s at the Apple Store. I bought a refurb iPhone a few years ago (from a message someone posted here at KBs) and have never had a problem with it, so I am not leery of refrubs. Just FYI.
> 
> L


Good idea, thanks!



Jen said:


> AND RUBY RED!!! Shoot, just SHOOT. After *hudsonam* posted hers I knew I had to have them. And slate grey, and now I want Tiek blue too - this is just plain ridiculous and I need to go to therapy


I love the look of the ruby red - wish my 10s would hurry up and arrive so I can compare sizes and order some more! Not sure whether to go for ruby or cardinal red though. And I want the green too. Ooh and electric snake, they are divine. I need to win the lottery


----------



## Someone Nameless

Mine too


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Aren't you sweet.


Yes, yes I am    

Mine too  (And Ruby Red too )
Darn you *SN*, I wasn't even thinking about the Tiek blue until you mentioned them, I just had to have them once I started thinking about them. Apparently you too *Cobbie*! Is there a Cream pair coming with them 

I'll wait to take the picture of all of them until they get here, though I'm getting embarrassed


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I CANNOT believe this myself, but I have a pair of fuchsia Tieks on the way to me. I just have to try them for myself.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Jen*, don't blame me. It's skyBLUE's fault. She recommended turquoise!


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> *Jen*, don't blame me. It's skyBLUE's fault. She recommended turquoise!


I should have known that 



Hippie2MARS said:


> I CANNOT believe this myself, but I have a pair of fuchsia Tieks on the way to me. I just have to try them for myself.


You finally got sucked in! I hope they end up working for your feet, they are surprisingly supportive. Can't wait to hear what color you get next 
Have I seen pictures of the Fuscia yet? I don't think so, please post some when you get them!!!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> *Jen*, don't blame me. It's skyBLUE's fault. She recommended turquoise!


Yep, it's all my fault! . _Really_ _cool_ color!  . Bring on the photos! 

I know decorators hate ceiling fans, but I can't live without them. When the temperatures soar I need to feel air movement or it feels like I'm suffocating. I chose my fans to match the decor in my home. I hate ceiling lights except in kitchens, but love the fans.


----------



## Leslie

skyblue said:


> I know decorators hate ceiling fans, but I can't live without them. When the temperatures soar I need to feel air movement or it feels like I'm suffocating. I chose my fans to match the decor in my home. I hate ceiling lights except in kitchens, but love the fans.


Decorators hate ceiling fans? Who knew? LOL.

When we built the porch two years ago, we put in a ceiling fan and light. At first I thought it was ridiculous--this is a screened porch after all, in Maine--but I can't believe the difference it makes. It can get very hot and stuffy when the sun comes around to the west.

L


----------



## Jen

I'm so excited to get them.  I was hoping I'd get a shipping notice last night so I'd see them tomorrow, but they ship USPS so hopefully they'll get here Saturday.  

I love ceiling fans too!!  We have some rather ugly ones we'd like to replace, but it's not a huge priority.  We use them all the time, we have 20 foot ceilings so it's necessary to circulate air.  We put one on our screened in porch too!  My absolute favorite though is the ATTIC fan - it's amazing.  It sucks all the stuffy air out and brings all fresh air in through the whole house in about 5 minutes.  I had that installed when I moved in, I've always had one growing up and knew I couldn't live without it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Supposedly the Tiek's coupon code that we have been using will expire at midnight tonight. I hope it doesn't since it also said 'one use' and we have used it multiple times. If it does and they don't come out with another one, my shopping will come to a halt. So, I'm trying to decide if there is any color I simply must have before it expires.

Of course I come here once again to my trusty enablers advisors to help me decide. Give me a quick rundown of all your colors and make suggestions. Which ones have you worn the most?


----------



## Jen

WHAT?!?!?!?!  Oh no, that's not good.  BUT - it also says it's only good for 24 hours and I've used the same one 8 times.  Not that I need any more but I won't order anymore without the 20% off either.  Gosh, I had decided to wait on the Slate Grey....where did you learn about this?  

You really want a rundown of my colors  ?  Okay.....Matte black, obsidian black, Pewter, chocolate, sienna brown, copper, cream, camel, ballerina pink, Diamond White Croc, Alpine Grey, California Navy, Cardinal Red, Mustard, Clover Green, Tangerine....and now Ruby Red and Tiek Blue.  
Ones I wear the most - matte black, chocolate, camel, Cardinal Red, Navy, Copper, Cream.  Though I wear them all!  The Pewter still hurt my feet so I don't wear those as much.    
I definitely don't NEED the Slate Grey, but if it's my last shot at 20% off......  

You think they did that before they released the new colors?  I'll be SO mad if they come out with a bunch of cool ones and there is no more coupon!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

On the Facebook page where you sign up for the code it says this:

Enter your name and email, and we'll send you a single-use 
      promo code, good for 20% off and free shipping, that expires 
      on June 01, 2012.

But then again, it says single use coupon and we have continued to use it so I hope the expiration date is not valid either.  Surely they will come out with another code because I bet they sell way more with the 20% off going on.


----------



## Jen

WHEW!  It says that every time you get a coupon, it's supposedly only good for 24 hours they say.  If you get it tomorrow, it'll say it's good through June 2nd.  That's why I kept going back getting a new one every time I needed to order, until I realized that it was the exact same code every single time.  I think we're okay!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh, I would absolutely wear leopard Tieks.  I love them.  I am a leopard lover of the biggest kind.  I even have a small tattoo (just for identifying my body, donchu know) on my back shoulder - a leopard star.

The only thing holding me back is the price.

They would be awesome with jeans or black or brown or khaki pants.  Leopard is like a neutral.


----------



## skyblue

Would I wear leopard Tieks?  Absolutely!!  I have leopard shoes, scarves, and remember my leopard bag?  So cool and completely neutral.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *Skyblue*, thank you. I'm excited about getting them. I hope they have the same fit as the leather.


Ooo! You will be stylin', *Cobbie*! So cute!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm green with envy.....


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> On the Facebook page where you sign up for the code it says this:
> 
> Enter your name and email, and we'll send you a single-use
> promo code, good for 20% off and free shipping, that expires
> on June 01, 2012.
> 
> The code has always had a one day expiration. But then there is another day for it the next day. Not to worry all you crazy Tieks fans. I just wish I loved them. The copper run big?? OH no, I maybe need a 9 if I order another pair to try then because those coppers are a bit short and hurt my ankle bone.
> 
> But then again, it says single use coupon and we have continued to use it so I hope the expiration date is not valid either. Surely they will come out with another code because I bet they sell way more with the 20% off going on.


----------



## hudsonam

Ergggg... Why do I come here!? I want another pair so bad! I know I should get matte black since I already have one bold color, ruby red. But I want something more fun. What should I get!?

ETA: maybe I should try tangerine. I have had several pairs of shoes either that color or with tht color accents and I wore/wear them a lot. *Jen*, how orange are they?


----------



## corkyb

hudsonam said:


> Ergggg... Why do I come here!? I want another pair so bad! I know I should get matte black since I already have one bold color, ruby red. But I want something more fun. What should I get!?
> 
> ETA: maybe I should try tangerine. I have had several pairs of shoes either that color or with tht color accents and I wore/wear them a lot. *Jen*, how orange are they?


Hudoson, you never sold your ruby reds? And are you wearing them? What happened?


----------



## hudsonam

corkyb said:


> Hudoson, you never sold your ruby reds? And are you wearing them? What happened?


No, I didn't sell them. I'm planning on buying a shoe stretcher. I wore them to work the other day but they get very tight once I've been wearing hem for a while. .

I might actually order the yellow, since the Steelers are my favorite team.


----------



## Ruby296

Would anyone be willing to share the *Tieks code*? I think I just may have to try the matte black....
Thanks, ladies!


----------



## ellesu

Well, ladies, I decided "no" on the Dyson.  Maybe I'm giving too much weight to the reviews saying that Dyson don't seem any better than most fans - just way hipper. I could be doing that because I really don't want to spend that much on a fan, and....my house is by no means a "hip" house. I agree with those of you who love your ceiling fans - I just had so much dust accumulate on the blades! Now the dust just finds a home on/in allll the fans placed on the floor.  And....yep, ceiling fans on porches and patios are a must. They make an amazing difference.

I would most definitely buy the leopard - except for the price. I have matte black, gold, cardinal red, camel, cream, brown. Umm...I need some _color_. Dang it!
The ones that have surprised me are the camel. I ordered them because, at the time, they didn't have brown. When I ordered, I thought I'd probably send them back but, fast forward, I tend to grab them a _lot_. I was also afraid the camel would be too similar to the gold but they're not. Now off to look at the tangerine and lilac....

*Ruby*, if someone hasn't already forwarded you a code, let me know and I'll look for one buried in my email.


----------



## hudsonam

Darn it, I keep going back and forth – Tieks or GPS watch for running?! I always tell myself not to spend the money on the GPS, but then I’ll spend that much on shoes and think nothing of it. But shoes ARE very important. I’ll spend the money if I find comfortable shoes. Now, I don’t think Tieks are the best shoes for me because I have really flat feet and really should have some arch support, but they are so darn comfy and especially, so cute! The color choices are awesome and the customer service rocks. What to do, what to do?!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ellesu, I love the clover green.  I wore them for my last day of work (YAY!!!  Retirement!!!) and I got so many compliments on them.

I put the leopard in my cart last night but I didn't pull the trigger.    I'd like the lilac.


----------



## hudsonam

Happy Retirement *SN*! Congrats!


----------



## morantis

I am awaiting the arrival of a credit card reader for for Smartphone from some company called Square.  This should be an interesting find, as it is free.  It is most likely just a strip reader that feeds the data as audio to an app, but I find it funny that it was so easy to get.


----------



## hudsonam

morantis said:


> I am awaiting the arrival of a credit card reader for for Smartphone from some company called Square. This should be an interesting find, as it is free. It is most likely just a strip reader that feeds the data as audio to an app, but I find it funny that it was so easy to get.


I have that, and it's totally legit.  There are really good reviews for it, and I met someone who uses it for her business (she does in-home parties) and she loves it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Tiek Blue Tieks arrived today and they are drop dead gorgeous.  I love them.  They may be my favorite.  I love how the show is the same color as the sole.  They feel and fit about the same is my smooth leather ones.


----------



## hudsonam

*Cobbie*, how orange are the Tangerine? Like basketball orange? Orange (the fruit) orange, pinkish-orange?

As for the Square reader, I haven't used mine yet, but I set it up and tried it out a bit. And the girl I spoke with showed me hers and I paid her with the reader and it seemed great.


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, I am THRILLED that the turquoise Tieks are a HOMERUN!  Now we need a photo with you in them! 

*Cobbie*, I will be patient..... .....for awhile longer.....


----------



## Jen

I hate when I stop getting notifications! I'm bad about checking in if I don't get them, I just get busy. I love Tieks mania!!!

*hudsonam* - the Tangerine are quite orange, yes. Not basketball orange, Tangerine Orange. This picture is pretty accurate, wouldn't you say *Cobbie*?










I took them in my bathroom, so it's not natural light, but I still feel like they're really that bright. I love them!!

I'm SO excited to get my Ruby and Tiek blue, they should be here tomorrow hopefully! By the way, I randomly Googled "tieks new colors" just for kicks and found a Twitter post from someone from Tieks that said 'Look out for new colors next week" - on May 25th. So next week is THIS week. So, we're looking at new colors any day now. I'm not buying any more until I see those!!


----------



## corkyb

Just had delivered my new taupe leather recliner. That set me back a bit, quite a bit actually. And I'm not sure I like it all that much. And I think I'll go walk around in those copper tikes one more time.


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*: That orange is super cheery! Clear, crisp color is a definite day brightener!

Bummer on the recliner, *Corky*! Can you return it?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, did you get your turquoise Tieks today?


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, here's the code - TieksE243R. It's the same as before and expires on June 2 at 11:59 pm.
> 
> *ellesu*, I get more compliments on the Lilac than any other color. Even my DD who is super conservative noticed and liked them.


Thank you, Cobbie! And Ellesu too


----------



## Someone Nameless

On Tieks Facebook page:'

Thanks for all the great feedback! We're planning to launch our new colors in the next couple weeks!   (that was 2 hours ago)

What colors could be left?  It seems like they already have every color imaginable.


----------



## hudsonam

I don't know which Tieks to order! Someone help me. I'm between mustard, camel, green, tangerine, Cobalt, Tieks blue, matte black.... Ok, I really haven't narrowed it down much.


----------



## skyblue

hudsonam said:


> I don't know which Tieks to order! Someone help me. I'm between mustard, camel, green, tangerine, Cobalt, Tieks blue, matte black.... Ok, I really haven't narrowed it down much.


My vote goes to the *Tieks turquoise blue*. . Spoken by the only person on this thread that doesn't even own a pair of Tieks!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Skyblue*, the Tieks Blue is a homerun for sure. Thank you for that recommendation.

If you like ballet flats at all, you really should give these a try. They ARE the most comfortable things I've ever put on my feet. But, you never got the Comphy sheets either, did you? You hold off on the BEST things!  Which sheets did you end up buying?

I was trying to tell my sister about Jen's former favorite sheets at BB&B and I'm not sure they still have them. Which ones were they again?


----------



## Jen

*hudsonam*, I vote for matte black or camel. A bit more boring, but more versitile. I think you'll get the most use out of those two colors! Then add a fun color.

I know, I keep imagining what colors there could be too. I can't wait! I do kind of hope I don't want any of them......(right, that'll happen)

*SN* they're Pure Beech - there are two kinds, jersey and sateen. I like them both, but like the Sateen better. Not as nice as the Comphy of course (THE most amazing sheets ever) but they're the best at that price point in my opinion. 
I'm doing an American Cancer Society Relay for Life today, then heading to a musical tonight (HATE Musicals, but it was a gift from my MIL ) so I'll check in tomorrow!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> *Skyblue*, the Tieks Blue is a homerun for sure. Thank you for that recommendation.
> 
> If you like ballet flats at all, you really should give these a try. They ARE the most comfortable things I've ever put on my feet. But, you never got the Comphy sheets either, did you? You hold off on the BEST things!  Which sheets did you end up buying?
> 
> I was trying to tell my sister about Jen's former favorite sheets at BB&B and I'm not sure they still have them. Which ones were they again?


I am a high heel girl for the most part. In winter my casual footwear are cool leather boots. Summer casual shoes are flip flops. I am a bargain shopper at heart. I love high end goods, but I love to find them at bargain prices. The Tieks and Comfy Sheets are on my radar, but I just haven't been able to pull the trigger.....YET!


----------



## corkyb

I want another pair of Comphy sheets!


----------



## corkyb

Which was the place that Jen and a few others had so much trouble with ordering the Comphy sheets?  Was it RuVal linen or the bed and breakfast place, Innkeepers Secrets?  RuVal only has pink Comphy, which I would love, adn they are on sale for $95 plust $14. shipping to me.  The other places have free shipping right now, but they have the regular colors and are $143.  If I can't get pink, I have to decide on Chocolate or White and they might be out of white pillowcases in my size.  The RuVal, however, doesn't list what you get for the $95.  It just says "sheet set".


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Ruval was the one with the terrible customer service.

Jen's favorite sheets from BBB were the Pure Beech Sateen. I also love the Pure Beech, but the sateen are not my favorite. Of course now I'm SOLD on Comphy, so I'll stick with them for now!


----------



## corkyb

Hmmm, that would be taking a pretty big chance then.  But that is quite a savings.  And they're PINK.


----------



## ellesu

Umm...I'd forgotten about the Pure Beech sheets. I need to check them out.

I bought these last night in white and beige (the beige are on sale for $5): http://missoops.com/miss-oops/jaks I also picked up some of the Mishap Tape because I hate to sew.  I hope the JAKs don't roll up or down too easily. Anywho....I'm obsessed with layering "stuff" lately. Helps with those shorter t-shirts. *Cobbie*, I'm close to picking up a couple pairs of Not Your Daughter's Jeans. They look really, really nice!


----------



## Jen

*Paula*, at that price I'd go for it. My issue was that they weren't in stock and they jerked me around for months, then convinced me to get the Spalena which are NOT the same like they told me they were. I think your chances of having issues are less with them being in stock. Just don't expect good customer service or quick shipping.

I got my Ruby and Tiek Blue yesterday - OMG - LOVE them both. They are both so much prettier in person! I will try to take some pics today. I wore my Obsidian Black to the play last night and I love them even more than I thought I did. Perfect touch of shine and sparkle for a slightly dressier look. I LOVE Tieks (DUH  )
I still keep thinking about Slate Grey and Cobalt Blue since I'm an addict, but I'm going to wait for new colors.
I still keep trying to imagine what colors they could possibly add. Maybe light or more Lime green, peach....I really don't know!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I did get the pink Comphy sheets from Ruval and I love them! The only issue I had with Ruval was exactly what Jen said...they told me the Spalena were exactly the same and they definitely ARE NOT. I think I'm going to order a back up set since they are at such a great price right now. If your order is over $100 before shipping, you can use the code SLEEP for a $15 discount. 

Jen, I think lime green Tieks would be awesome! Olive green or a lemon yellow (or even pastel yellow) would be sweet too. Oh, and a zebra print!


----------



## Jen

Oh yes - Olive Green!  I'd buy those in a second.  Pastel yellow & Zebra would be cool too.  Maybe a light blue?


----------



## Someone Nameless

RuVal must be going to stop carrying Comphy sheets.  ALL they have to offer now is pink.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I think I have some of those same pants in the long version in chocolate brown.

Cobbie - oregano?  White shirt, multicolor scarf with oranges, and tangerine Tieks!!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

So, I deleted my Facebook account today. I decided it was taking up too much of my time and for not a very good reason. I was spending more time on there than I was reading, and that is so not cool, IMHO. 

I've been busy planning a cookout for my boyfriend's birthday on Tuesday! He's turning 28 and his mom and I have been sending secret emails back and forth trying to plan everything. It's been a lot of fun! Two of my sons had birthdays within the last week (my second oldest turned 28 and my youngest turned 25...I can't believe my BABY is 25!), so it's been a busy week around our house! 

Still waiting for my fuchsia Tieks and now my second set of pink Comphy sheets. I'm so glad they went down in price a bit. 

Well, for now I've gotta get busy folding clothes, then I'm going to throw together a cheese ball for Tuesday night. The fun just never stops around here!


----------



## corkyb

Wow, deleting your FB account?  Drastic!  Not sure I could do it.  But good going!
I ordered the pink comphy sheets and two extra pillowcases using your code.  Thanks for that.  It made the pillow cases $5 a piece.  I didn't order extra pillow cases for the blue Comphies.  I thought they were a bit high.  So am glad to have four pink ones as I use more than four pillows these days.  WIth all my aches and pains, seems like I have to prop up everything


----------



## corkyb

Oh Cobbie those Eileen FIsher pants look so comphy. A bit steep for my blood though.  seems like I am bleeding money these days.  I MUST do smackdown soon.


----------



## ellesu

So....thanks to *corky* and *H2M's* mention of the Comphy sheets, I somehow ended up at RuVal and somehow put a set in my basket, but....had second thoughts since they only have/had pink. Now I love pink but don't think pink will go with my bedroom colors soooo I ended up ordering a set of Phoenix Linen in Dusty Plum. I don't know what to expect but the word *cool* in the description got me.  It's freakin' *hot* in these swamps! These will be a first run so....we'll see. And *thank you H2M* for the SLEEP code! It worked for me and since the sheets are offered at an introductory price ($125) it brought my total down to an acceptable total. I was looking for a new set of sheets anyway. It will be interesting to see if they can touch my white Comphy set for that smooth, soft feeling.

*Cobbie*, I have some pants similar to those and love them! They are indeed very comfy. I'm 5 feet - just, and the wrong length pant can make me look really weird(er).


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, I've been using this and I really like it. It gives a nice glow. I use one brush, the LY06, for both colors.


*Cobbie*, that's gorgeous!! Nice you can use one brush for both sides  I think I remember *Jen* ooohing & ahhhing over this too? I am not buying any more powders/bronzers or blushes for a while! I just got the Burberry Sheer Summer Glow palette and I love it! It's very subtle & natural looking, but it gives a nice "finished" look to your face. I read somewhere that it was like Guerlain Meteorites w/out the shimmer. I don't have any Guerlain so I don't know how they compare but I do know that this is great & could be "back-up" worthy as its LE.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, that Burberry Sheer Summer Glow palette looks beautiful. It's no longer available at Nordstrom.  I'd better snap one up at Saks.
> 
> In looking around I found *Burberry Sheer Eyeshadows*. They look _really_ pretty. Has anyone here tried them?
> 
> *ETA*: No *Burberry Summer Glow* for me. Saks is the only place that shows up online but I didn't read the fine print. It's in-store only and my Saks doesn't have them.


*Cobbie*, call the main CS # at Nordstrom; they'll call stores for you to see of anyone has it & the store will ship it to you (for free!). I've done this before when things gave sold out on-line. I've read many wonderful reviews of the *BB Eyeshadows*, and if I wore it enough to justify the price I'd definitely buy a few shades. Www.beautylookbook.com has amazing reviews of all high end products. You won't be able to resist after reading her site!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I'm so glad you all were able to use the code for Ruval Linens! My bedroom is done in black, cream and mauve, so the pink was not a stretch at all for me.

I'm catching all kinds of you-know-what from my family for deleting my Facebook account, so I'm not sure how long I'll leave it offline. We shall see.

I received my Tieks today! they fit surprisingly well, considering how wide my feet are (but then I did size up a half size from a 7 1/2 to an , however I'm not sure how my feet feel about the lack of support. I love that they don't rub on my heel, which is where i usually encounter a problem. Unfortunately my feet were aching after about 30 minutes of wear, and I'm sure that was due to my extremely flat feet. I'm not giving up on them yet. I may just have to get used to them. I am uber impressed by the packaging! The blue box with the little yellow bow is just adorable! The pouch and the carrying bag for heels are too cute (and much nicer than I expected), AND I received a HAND WRITTEN note in mine! Talk about an unexpected personal touch! I'm not sure I could return them now even if I really wanted too. I mean, I just feel so special. I'm posting a picture, but be warned...my feet and legs are extremely chubby fat and unsightly! You can see that they are a bit long (you can kinda see where my toes end) but that's what you have to put up with when you have extra wide feet. 









edit: UGH. Only 'cause I promised do I post such an awful picture!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Hippie*, your feet look so pretty in the Fuchsia Tieks. Isn't the color beautiful? I hope you can keep them.
> 
> I received my Leopard Print and Tieks Blue Tieks today and they are so pretty. But that's not all. They sent me the Blue Cobalt as a freebie. I was so surprised! I have been looking at that color but never imagined they would send me a free one. I have *Jen* to thank for this. She suggested to them a baker's dozen would be nice and they complied. But I never expected they would do the same with me. Well, except for the fact that they know we're friends, lol. Not only are their shoes such good quality but their customer service is the greatest.
> 
> *Ruby*, thanks for the Burberry/Nordstrom suggestion. I'll have to look into that. I bought some BB shadows. I'm hoping I can depot them for my UNii.


Cobbie, HUH? What is that last line you typed? You bought some Bobbi Brown shadows and are hoping what?
Hey if you find that Burberry thing, let me know. My brother works in CS, so maybe you will be talking with him. Say hello if you do. He NEVER calls.


----------



## Jen

*H2M*, I think your feet look fine!! We're always so much more critical of ourselves!! What if you looked for a little arch support to stick in the shoe? A full insole wouldn't work, but they make just arch supports that would fit. Would that help? I like the Fuschia!!! Darn it....  Still holding out for new colors, though I keep eyeing the Cobalt Blue *Cobbie* got for free 

I'm sure everyone knows, but for at least today still you can get 10% off at Sephora by using the code THRILL. I'm not sure how long it'll last, it doesn't say.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Corky*, the BB I mentioned was Burberry. I was using *Ruby's* abbreviation, at least I think she was talking about Burberry.
> 
> The UNii is that compact that *Neo* told us about a while back. You can combine your powder eyeshadows and blushes into this compact and open only one thing instead of several. It holds them in with magnets. Mine is in the Midnight color. I haven't loaded it up, yet, so maybe the Burberrys will go in there. And my Bobbi Brown Heather pops out of its case so that one might go in as well. Here're some pictures with the website below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://uniicosmetics.com/
> 
> *Corky*, which store is your brother in CS? NorthPark or Galleria?


*Cobbie*, I was referring to *Burberry* when I used the *BB* abbreviation, completely forgetting that it was commonly used for Bobbi Brown, sorry *Corky*! I hope you can find it, I've been using it for the past 3 days & I love it. I love that *UNii palette!*

I went to turn on my *Sedu flat iron* this am & it has conked out. I've had it for 4-5 yrs so I can't really complain but now I need to replace it & I'm wondering if anyone has any other recs? Did anyone here get the *Hana flat iron?* I seem to remember someone talking about it, was it *Cmg sweet?*


----------



## hudsonam

Ooh, *H2M*, I love the fuschia!!!!! And your feet look fine! We all seem to have issues with our own feet. LOL! And I too have to go up a size, but not because I have wide feet, but because my big toe is so much longer than my other toes. The only pair I currently own are a little small for that reason, so if I order again, I'll be getting the bigger size. And I have the same concern with the flat feet. I have super flat feet, so they probably aren't the shoes I'd walk around Europe in, like one blogger I saw, but they would certainly come in handy when it came to packing! I might have to consider those fuschia though&#8230; Very pretty!

*Cobbie*, that is awesome! Can you post a picture of the cobalt? I've been eyeing those as well.

Oh! And I got my replacement Hana. They sent an elf eyeshadow quad and a strange angel ornament.


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> They have had four new Tieks colors but I blinked and they were gone. The only color I remember by name is Mellow Yellow (dayglow yellow), bright orange, bright green, bright pink. I think they might have all been in patent. Either they don't have many to offer or customers snap them up or both. Thank goodness, I don't need any colors brighter than the ones I have. I can see young people enjoying the nightlife going for these but that's a distant memory for me.
> 
> *hudsonam*, I'm taking a break from gardening but I'll get the Cobalt Blue on here as soon as I can.


Oh bummer, I want to see them! Aren't they usually still there, even if they're sold out? Hopefully it was a glitch and they'll be up again soon.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm headed out to the oncologist with my hubby, but could I just say that I pulled from my closet a Chico's top that is black, white and turquoise.  I'm wearing white capris and my Tiek Blue shoes.  LOVE IT!


----------



## Jen

My guess is that posting them was an accident, because even when they're sold out in all sizes they still show. I'm with *Cobbie* though, and am dissapointed. I figured when they said summer colors they meant bright, but NEON was not what I had in mind. Perhaps it's best, like I need more Tieks 
I'd also like to see Cobalt Blue....if all the new colors are neon I may end up ordering those someday.

I think I need one of those UNii palletes, though I've been using mainly cream shadows lately and those wouldn't work in there. How tall is it? Is the mirror on the top sort of recessed so a taller shadow would fit? I'm loving the Sephora Prisma Chrome shadows but they have that tall wave which might not fit in there. I love the concept, I need to do whatever I can to cut down makeup time !


----------



## Jen

Ooh!!! OUTRAGEOUS ORANGE! They are a patent croc.










Yes, I'm a stalker......


----------



## Jen

HAHAHAHAHA!!! Simultaneous stalking......we crack me up *Cobbie*


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> Ooh!!! OUTRAGEOUS ORANGE! They are a patent croc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm a stalker......


Oh and you can see the other colors from there too! Too neon for my taste. Maybe the pink, which looks like fuschia but patent.


----------



## Jen

YUCK -










Double YUCK -










Can anyone say highligher?









Wow, so dissapointed!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well, weren't  y'all hoping you wouldn't like the colors?  It looks like you are in YUCK LUCK!


----------



## Someone Nameless

My eyes, my eyes.  I need sunglasses for those!   We might see them at clearance prices sometime in the future.  LOL!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Thanks, guys. Y'all are just too nice.  I love my Tieks. I'm wearing them today and they are starting to conform to my feet. I think I'm gonna like them! As for the new colors, only the Unmellow Yellow appeals to me at all...and I RARELY wear any yellow...it just does not suit me. I love the color of these fushcia ones, but I'm not sure I'd care for them in patent...and they look more neon to me too. I don't think I see any of those in my future, but I MAY see some lilac ones! We shall see. 

Oh, I love the cobalt blue! What a lovely shade of blue.


----------



## Jen

I just don't understand - the Tangerine they have is already really bright, same with the Fuschia and yellow - when you have such high demand for your shoes why create colors a) pretty similar to what they already have and b) WHO wears colors like that? Are they aware that we are no longer in the 80's  ? Those would have been a huge hit back then !

I DO love that Cobalt!!!! Thanks for sharing *Cobbie*. Geez, everyone is so critical of their feet!


----------



## ellesu

*Cobbie*, LOVE all your new colors! Nope. No neon for me. I guess I was hoping for something like two shades in combo - white toes, black body, etc. They could do lots of combinations. Of course, all this means I _must_ buy the lilac.


----------



## Jen

THANK you *Cobbie*, that was so sweet of you to measure! I'm going to go measure my Sephora eyeshadow and see if it will fit in there.

I guess I should be happy that the new Tieks are what they are, but I'm not!! I'm not dropping another $500 today so I'm grateful for that I suppose. I still don't get it, we'll see how other people react!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I am sad to report that my Tieks must go back. I wore them to my doctor's appointment today and was soundly chastised for wearing shoes without support. He then went on to paint a grim picture of the future that will befall me if I don't take better care of my feet. As much as I hate to do it, it's back to my orthotic inserts and ugly shoes. I'm super sad.


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks for the pictures *Cobbie!* And your feet look great too. We should all be slapped (lightly) on the wrist for criticizing ourselves. It's so hard not to, but let's embrace all our parts and remember where they've been and where they've taken us! Ok, soap box, inspirational moment over.  LOL!

*H2M*, that stinks!!! What sorts of things did he say could happen if you neglect your feet in such a horrific way?  Not to make light of it - I genuinely want to know since I have similar issues.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

hudsonam said:


> *H2M*, that stinks!!! What sorts of things did he say could happen if you neglect your feet in such a horrific way?  Not to make light of it  I genuinely want to know since I have similar issues.


My paternal grandmother had absolutely awful feet, and so does my dad. My ppor Grandma was so crippled, her toes curled under the feet and she had to walk on the top of them. He says I'm headed the same direction, not to mention I've already had a stress fracture in my foot. He feels that a walker or crutches may be in my near future if I don't take action now


----------



## hudsonam

Hippie2MARS said:


> My paternal grandmother had absolutely awful feet, and so does my dad. My ppor Grandma was so crippled, her toes curled under the feet and she had to walk on the top of them. He says I'm headed the same direction, not to mention I've already had a stress fracture in my foot. He feels that a walker or crutches may be in my near future if I don't take action now


Oh no.  Yea, that would make me return them too.


----------



## corkyb

hudsonam said:


> Oh bummer, I want to see them! Aren't they usually still there, even if they're sold out? Hopefully it was a glitch and they'll be up again soon.


I got an email about them today and each of the four neon colored Teiks was shown in the email. Didn't you all receive that?


----------



## Someone Nameless

hudsonam said:


> We should all be slapped (lightly) on the wrist for criticizing ourselves. It's so hard not to, but let's embrace all our parts and remember where they've been and where they've taken us! Ok, soap box, inspirational moment over.  LOL!


Agreed! I love this. Thank you.


----------



## hudsonam

corkyb said:


> I got an email about them today and each of the four neon colored Teiks was shown in the email. Didn't you all receive that?


I just got it tonight.


----------



## hudsonam

Someone Nameless said:


> Agreed! I love this. Thank you.


You're welcome!  Meanwhile, I really need to tell *myself* this because I am one of the most self-conscious people I know.

I don't know if any of you "like" Tieks on Facebook, but the response to the neon colors was overwhelmingly positive. Maybe we're all too old.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Must be too old indeed.  If all I did was hang around the pool with my Tiek feet in the air, I'd probably love them  LOL


----------



## hudsonam

Someone Nameless said:


> Must be too old indeed. If all I did was hang around the pool with my Tiek feet in the air, I'd probably love them LOL


----------



## Jen

I guess, I'm only 32 and I think they're awful! But you're right, people are responding really positively. Then again, no one is probably going to go EEW!! Those are hideous, what were you guys thinking?! I guess it takes all kinds.

Now that has me back to thinking about Slate Grey & Cobalt Blue 

Wow *H2M*, that is a serious bummer you have to send the Tieks back, and that your feet have such issues. I have foot problems, but nothing like that.


----------



## Jen

So, as most of you that know me at all know, I pretty much live in leggings. Most mornings I think you know, I wear leggings almost every day, people probably think something about me because of it - then I think why do I care?! I love how comfortable they are, and I don't really care what anyone else thinks. Anyway, American Apparel popped up on Hautelook today, I love American Apparel stuff but hate their prices, so when I saw leggings at $14 and tunic camisoles for $10 I had to buy some. I got these, and my next thought was gee, wouldn't they look cute with Cobalt Tieks ?


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> So, as most of you that know me at all know, I pretty much live in leggings. Most mornings I think you know, I wear leggings almost every day, people probably think something about me because of it - then I think why do I care?! I love how comfortable they are, and I don't really care what anyone else thinks. Anyway, American Apparel popped up on Hautelook today, I love American Apparel stuff but hate their prices, so when I saw leggings at $14 and tunic camisoles for $10 I had to buy some. I got these, and my next thought was gee, wouldn't they look cute with Cobalt Tieks ?


I love leggings too, *Jen*! But I'm on the short side so I have to be careful about what I wear w/them. I wish I could wear them like the model in this pic....sigh! And yes, Cobalt Tieks would look great with them!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> So true.
> I ordered two more Burberry eyeshadows, which will total five, for my UNii. Sure hope I like them.
> 
> *H2M*, I'm sorry to hear about the trouble you are having with your feet. Hopefully, your path will be different from your grandmother's.
> 
> *Corky*, I received the Tieks email. The new colors looked cute, just a bit too bright for me.


Cobbie,,Where are you finding Burberry eyeshadows (I almost typed Tieks, LOL). I haven't seen those. And did you find the summer glow thing by Burberry? I went and read it n a beauty blog. Seems like I would like it. I don't know where my brother works. I'll text him and find out. I think I will start texting him more. He doesn't talk on the phone, he's not online, he doesn't do email, what else is there?


----------



## ellesu

*Jen*, do you think the leggings run large, small, or true to size? And, yep, colbalt for sure.


----------



## Jen

ellesu said:


> *Jen*, do you think the leggings run large, small, or true to size? And, yep, colbalt for sure.


I have always thought American Apparel stuff ran smallish. Sometimes I am a Large and sometimes a Medium, I got Large. We'll see! 
I know, right ?! It's practically necessary that I get them! Trying to talk myself out of it.

*Ruby*, I know - wouldn't it be nice to be able to wear them like that? I have a ton of tunics, longer tank tops and cardigans, I need more coverage than that! No one needs to see that


----------



## skyblue

*H2M*, I am also sorry your doc nixed the Tieks! I thought that they looked cute on your feet, but better safe than sorry!

*Cobbie*, what is this nifty container you are using?

*Jen*, I am a skinny jeans gal, so I totally get your leggings addiction!  You could pair those with lots of different colored Tieks.

I've recently purchased Algenist Eye cream and BE mascara and I like them both. I also had to purchase a new curling brush hair dryer to replace my broken model:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Revlon-1500W-Hot-Air-Hair-Styler/10390082


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *Skyblue*, the container is a UNii. It's a magnetic case that you can put your eye shadows/blushes in making a palette. Just another toy.
> Here's the website - http://uniicosmetics.com/
> 
> Nice curling brush hair dryer.
> 
> *Corky*, I sent you a PM about the Burberry palette.


*Cobbie*, OOOOooo! Nice toy! I want it!!!


----------



## ellesu

Jen said:


> I have always thought American Apparel stuff ran smallish. Sometimes I am a Large and sometimes a Medium, I got Large. We'll see!
> I know, right ?! It's practically necessary that I get them! Trying to talk myself out of it.


  Yep. It's almost impossible trying to guess how sizing works. Even from the same brand there is so much difference depending on material, etc. My problem will be that they would be sooooo long on me (since I don't see petite length) so I'm thinkin', thinkin', thinkin'. I'll probably _think_ until they are gone.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> You can blame thank *Neo*.  She introduced it to us a while back.


I must have slept through that one but that is cool. I want it too. How hard is it to get things out of their original packaging?


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I must have slept through that one but that is cool. I want it too. How hard is it to get things out of their original packaging?


I totally missed it, too, *SN*! That was my exact thought: How am I ever going to get it out without shattering it to smitherines?


----------



## Jen

That's the only thing holding me back - how hard is it to get them out of their pans? It's the coolest idea, but I'm not sure what I'd fill it with. I've been using cream shadows, and that wouldn't work. I keep trying to justify it but haven't quite made it there yet 

I got my Sephora order and I think I have found an HG product. I have had such issues with redness around my nose (and other patchy areas of my face, my skin is awful even when it's "clear" ) for quite some time. I got a mini Smashbox color correcting primer - what a joke, it did nothing. I was searching around and found this - and the reviews were overwhelmingly positive and it's not that expensive so I gave it a shot. I used it this morning - WOW. It's a super creamy formula, it blends right in - and you can immediately see the redness decrease - and it looks like nothing on your skin! Not cakey like concealer can be or anything like that, just your skin with a lot less redness. I had to use SO much less concealer to hide it! I just pray it doesn't break me out, because this stuff is amazing. After I used it around my nose I dabbed it on a few other places and was just amazed at what it does!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> I have always thought American Apparel stuff ran smallish. Sometimes I am a Large and sometimes a Medium, I got Large. We'll see!
> I know, right ?! It's practically necessary that I get them! Trying to talk myself out of it.
> 
> *Ruby*, I know - wouldn't it be nice to be able to wear them like that? I have a ton of tunics, longer tank tops and cardigans, I need more coverage than that! No one needs to see that


*Jen*, I couldn't agree more! Your new Clinique concealer looks great. I rotate among a few different ones-Tarte Maracuja Creaseless, IT Cosmetics, The Balm Time Balm & a Ben Nye concealer wheel. I've never depotted any of my pans but there are lots of tutorials on YouTube.


----------



## corkyb

What is the name of that concealer that Cobbie and Neo love?  I think it was a Georgio Armani and the # was 3, but I don't know if GA has more than one concealer.  I am going looking for that Summer Glow today in Nordstroms, (either thanks to my brother or thanks to someone else finding one they didn''t purchase).  I figure I might as well order the HG concealer while I'm at it.  Cobbie, can you tell me the name and do you still think of it as your HG concealer?


----------



## corkyb

Holy smokes!  My Comphy sheets arrived today from Ruval.  That was very quick!  With the sale, the $15 off that H2M told us about, and shipping and handling of $13.99, the queen size pink Comphy sheets and tow extra pink comphy pillowcases came to just under $120.  Can't beat that with a stick.  I paid a lot more for my blue set.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby's* right in that there are lots of tutorials online on how to depot your shadows but I haven't tried it yet. My Bobbi Brown shadow has a tiny opening on the back of it that you poke and it comes out of its case. I have Burberry coming so I don't know how those work. *Ruby*, are the BBs made the same way or will I have to get out a flat iron? If so, I might have to dig out a shadow I'm not particularly fond of to practice on. I would hate to ruin a BB.  (When *Ruby* and I talk, "BB" refers to Burberry....for now. )


*Cobbie*, the *BB Sheer Summer Glow* is my first BB purchase so I don't know if the eyeshadow compacts have that little hole that some brands have. The Summer Glow palette doesn't have it though. And honestly the packaging is very luxe; IMHO I would keep it in it's original compact. LOL about the train depot!!

*Corky*, wow fast shipping on your sheets! Hope they bring you restful & dreamy sleep. Good luck as you hunt down the Burberry Summer Glow palette, did you call Nordstrom San Francisco? I hope you find it, I love it!


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, I'm waiting for my brother to let me know if his little Nordstrom's store has it or not.  Taps feet impatiently.  He was supposed to let me know this morning so I could go ahead and call your contact in SF if not.  He's soooo forgetful.  And I'm sure he's working and his phone is sitting in his locker or something.  Very aggravating.  But the possibility of a discount and/or mistakenly getting a double order keeps me from proceeding.  Of course, he never said he'd give me his discount.  But I texted him and asked him to get me the Gerogio Armani concealer too.  And I'm half tempted to text him again for those price Eileen Fisher capris that Cobbie loves.  I could not see my way to pay full price for them at this time.  Too broke.  And, I cannot order clothes online.  Especially pants.  I am an apple shape and many things just don't fit around my waist or are swimming in the hips and legs.  So I always have to try try try first.  Hmmm, maybe a trip to Texas is in order.  I have not seen my family since April last year.  And not spent much time there in the last eight or nine years.  I used to go every year for Christmas.  If I move to Texas, I will have to make a condition of my move that I get to use his discount often.  I don't think any of them use it much.  Can you imagine?  But jobwise, they have both been cut back and aren't really high end people anymore.  Used to be, but not now.  MY SIL loves nothing more than a garage sale or antique sale deal.  And she's good at finding and getting them also.  If I move to Texas, I will want her to outfit my house.  She has GREAT taste.  Ok, rambling.  I'll shut up now.


----------



## Ruby296

*Corky*, grrrrr, that does sound frustrating! You could always return the other one if you end up w/2, or keep them both if you love it. I'd rather have 2 than none....


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> When I first saw the word "depot" in relation to the eye shadows I thought it was pronounced the same as "train depot". In watching a tutorial I found it was pronounced exactly as it's spelled.
> 
> The white coats are coming.


Um.....I thought the same thing. But when you actually say it the right way, it makes MUCH more sense! 

I'm trying my best to avoid this Burberry talk! Now I want that Summer Glow powder and probably some of the eyeshadows


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, what eyeshadow colors do you have?  Do you like?


----------



## corkyb

Is Nordstrom free shipping or do you have to spend a certain amount?
Jen, don't you dare beat me out on SF!!!


----------



## Jen

Oh, is THAT what you're looking for?  I didn't realize!  Well if it's that hard I'll leave it be.  I looooove my new LE Meteorites anyway.  

Nordstrom is free shipping both ways for any order.


----------



## corkyb

Yes, my brother just texted and said he can't find it anywhere.  Not sure what that means to him.  He is in CS for Nordstrom though.  
Yes, it's a limited edition.  Which meteorites? I am do for some new ones.  I have the  LE holiday one they had a couple of years ago.  I want a more beigey color though.


----------



## corkyb

well the Burberry Sheer Summer Glow is sold out across the entire Nordstrom company.  Anyone have any other ideas?  I wonder if Bloomies carries it?  Where's Neo when you need her?  LOL.  I miss that woman.


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, Adina was very nice though.  My brother didn't answer my question. He said, "I can't find that Burberry anywhere".  I asked him if he looked all over the country or just in a few Nordstrom's in his area.  He must be back at work or something as he didn't reply.  So I called Adina.  She didn't have it and checked and the database and said none left in the Company anywhere.  Took my name and phone number in case one does become suddenly available.  I didn't tell her my brother works for the company.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Ruby, Adina was very nice though. My brother didn't answer my question. He said, "I can't find that Burberry anywhere". I asked him if he looked all over the country or just in a few Nordstrom's in his area. He must be back at work or something as he didn't reply. So I called Adina. She didn't have it and checked and the database and said none left in the Company anywhere. Took my name and phone number in case one does become suddenly available. I didn't tell her my brother works for the company.


*Corky*, Adina is a sweetheart and I hope she can somehow find one for you. Try Saks, I know they carry Burberry & one of their stores might have one in stock. You could probably find it on ebay too, but I'm sure at highly inflated prices. I don't wear eyeshadow enough to justify paying $30 per shade but if I did, I'd definitely pick up a couple of their neutrals. Google it & you'll see some great reviews.


----------



## corkyb

I thought you bought an eyeshadow Ruby?  I am loving the Bobbi Brown cream shadows right now.  I apply with my finger, LOL and it goes on perfectly.  With a brush, I always got it all over places I didn't want it.  I just love the Heather. I want to go pick up a couple of the newer beachy color ones.  I know Cobbie got the last one from Saks iN NYC.  I could try Boston I suppose.  I don't know where else to find a Saks.  My brother said to try the live online chat person at Nordstrom, but I didn't do that.  I'm going online and see where all the Saks are located.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> I thought you bought an eyeshadow Ruby? I am loving the Bobbi Brown cream shadows right now. I apply with my finger, LOL and it goes on perfectly. With a brush, I always got it all over places I didn't want it. I just love the Heather. I want to go pick up a couple of the newer beachy color ones. I know Cobbie got the last one from Saks iN NYC. I could try Boston I suppose. I don't know where else to find a Saks. My brother said to try the live online chat person at Nordstrom, but I didn't do that. I'm going online and see where all the Saks are located.


Nope, no eyeshadow for me but I know *Cobbie* is waiting on a couple to arrive.....there's a Saks in White Plains, NY too (Westchester County). Call them & see if they have it & check the Boston location too. I checked Burberry.com & they're sold out too.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_kw=burberry+Summer+Glow


----------



## corkyb

H2M:  thanks for the ebay link.  Twice as expensive though and I'm just not THAT interested.
Cobbie, what color shadows did you get?


----------



## Jen

Wow, don't you wish you could go back in time and buy like 5 of them to put on ebay? It was $60, right? They can get $100 for it?! That's nuts. I don't want it THAT bad.

Especially because I caved to Chantecaille's e-mail that with a $200 purchase you get their La Baleine Blanche powder ($98 value) free, so I managed to find a way to spend it. I got 5 eyeshadow refills (so HAD to get a UNii to put them in ), the mascara *Neo* loves, a shine lipstick and a lip contour fill pencil that I saw on the BTIB blog. That's really what pushed me over the edge, she featured that yesterday and it sounds like something I've needed for a long time! Plus *Neo* is always raving about Chantecaille's products, so I'm excited to try some more. I do love the powder, too bad they were out of my color so I couldn't get a refill! 
http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/06/chantecaille-lip-contour-fill.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BestThingsInBeauty+%28Best+Things+in+Beauty%29

Here is the compact you get -



So, I can pass up the Burberry Summer Glow on ebay with no problem


----------



## Jen

*Paula* I forgot to answer you - these are the LE Meteorites. Definitely not beige though, the #3 are the beige ones. I have those too, this is more of a complexion evening glow than beige powder.


----------



## corkyb

Where is the Chaintecalle offer?  Is is chantecaille.com?  I have not purchased a thing there, but I could easily spend $200 for that compact.  Especially since Manhattan seems to be the only SAKS that carries Burberry.  Ruby, the White Plains store is no more.  Called Long Island and Boston and New Jersey.  Tried Las Vegas but I will be on the road before they open.  

Ok, where is Neo when I need her  I am her coloring so I need to know what Ch. powder she uses.  I think you have different coloring if I'm not mistaken.  Cobbie do you have that powder by Chan?   I love the meteorites, Jen, thanks for posting.  And does Sephora carry that edition?

H2M, the Burberry is only $50!!  100% markup.  No wonder they are out all over the country.  We're no longer the victim of scalping concert tickets, we are now victims of scalped makeup.  Jees.  What next?


----------



## Jen

It's Chantecaille.com - click on that picture, it'll take you there!  I thought the same thing, I WANT that for free so I'll find a way to get it  !  Yes, the Meteorites are at Sephora, if you click on that picture it'll take you there.  

Actually, I know what Chantecaille powder she uses because it's the same as me - Ray.  And, they're out  
We do have different foundation coloring, but the powder is the same.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Where is the Chaintecalle offer? Is is chantecaille.com? I have not purchased a thing there, but I could easily spend $200 for that compact. Especially since Manhattan seems to be the only SAKS that carries Burberry. Ruby, the White Plains store is no more. Called Long Island and Boston and New Jersey. Tried Las Vegas but I will be on the road before they open.
> 
> Ok, where is Neo when I need her I am her coloring so I need to know what Ch. powder she uses. I think you have different coloring if I'm not mistaken. Cobbie do you have that powder by Chan? I love the meteorites, Jen, thanks for posting. And does Sephora carry that edition?
> 
> H2M, the Burberry is only $50!! 100% markup. No wonder they are out all over the country. We're no longer the victim of scalping concert tickets, we are now victims of scalped makeup. Jees. What next?


Sorry about that, *Corky*, I had no idea that the White Plains store was closed. I think LE cosmetics have been scalped for years. It's crazy what people will do for a buck.


----------



## corkyb

Well I called Saks in Boston, NYC, Long Island, New Jersey, San Francisco and Las Vegas.  Turns out that SA was correct that only Manhattan sells the Burberry.  So I decided to try the online chat for Nordstrom's.  NORDSTROM ROCKS in CS.  I haven't located one, but she called all over and then finally said they are going to try and place a special order for me.  I laughed and said, like where, from England?  She said actually from London, they were going to see if they could order a few more.  She is going to check in by the end of the day Pacific Time, but said she may not have an answer until tomorrow.  I am totally impressed with the online chat.  It was real, relatively fast, and very helpful.  My brother told me to try the online chat, and I was like, yeah right, robo time.  Nope, Meredith was totally a real person who was trying to be very helpful.  I wish we had a Nordstrom around here; they would have my loyalty even if they don't find me one they can order from London!


----------



## skyblue

*Corky*, you are so right about Nordstrom CS! They totally rock! They have called all over the country for me before. It doesn't get any better. I wish it were the CS standard for all businesses!


----------



## Jen

I had a very similar experience with Nordstrom chat!  So unexpected these days.  The last buy 2 get 1 mascara I got, the free one didn't have the brush on the end, it was just a stub.  I figured since it was a few months later they'd think I was lying, but no problem, they sent another free one out the same day.  Those are companies I will always go back to!


----------



## ellesu

I wish I wore more eye shadow because I really like those colors _and_ the UNii. But....considering the difficulty finding the eye shadow, maybe not? I've been thinking about Meteorites for a long time but my face doesn't do well with powder.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Well I called Saks in Boston, NYC, Long Island, New Jersey, San Francisco and Las Vegas. Turns out that SA was correct that only Manhattan sells the Burberry. So I decided to try the online chat for Nordstrom's. NORDSTROM ROCKS in CS. I haven't located one, but she called all over and then finally said they are going to try and place a special order for me. I laughed and said, like where, from England? She said actually from London, they were going to see if they could order a few more. She is going to check in by the end of the day Pacific Time, but said she may not have an answer until tomorrow. I am totally impressed with the online chat. It was real, relatively fast, and very helpful. My brother told me to try the online chat, and I was like, yeah right, robo time. Nope, Meredith was totally a real person who was trying to be very helpful. I wish we had a Nordstrom around here; they would have my loyalty even if they don't find me one they can order from London!


I _LOVE_ Nordstrom too, & this is just another example of why they are outstanding in my book!! I really hope they can get an order in from London for you. Please keep us posted!



ellesu said:


> I wish I wore more eye shadow because I really like those colors _and_ the UNii. But....considering the difficulty finding the eye shadow, maybe not? I've been thinking about Meteorites for a long time but my face doesn't do well with powder.


Ellesu, the eyeshadows are not hard to find if you're interested in them, it's the Sheer Summer Glow that's in very short supply!



Cobbie said:


> *Corky*, the Burberry shadows I got are 12 Pale Rose, 13 Lavender Blue, 14 Lavender, 17 Pearl Grey, and 21 Midnight Brown. Here's their website where can see the colors quite well. I might have to get 19 Midnight Plum.
> 
> http://us.burberry.com/store/fragrance-beauty/eyes/#sheer-eye-shadow=true
> 
> Edit - I'm sold on Nordstrom.


Nice collection, Cobbie!!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Thanks, *Ruby*! May I say you were so right when you said the BB cases are too nice to depot the shadows. I just got my first three and the cases are sooooo pretty. (The shadow colors aren't too bad, either. ) I might have to rethink what to put in my UNii.


Beautiful colors Cobbie. I looked the other day I think. How much of a shimmer do they have for someone who thinks shimmer ages me?


----------



## Jen

corkyb said:


> Beautiful colors Cobbie. I looked the other day I think. How much of a shimmer do they have for someone who thinks shimmer ages me?


I actually feel the same way. I use it very sparingly and carefully, but if I go heavy like some people can I see lines on my eyes I've never seen before. I have no idea why.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I had never been in an Ulta or a Sephora...until today.  I went in Ulta.  Oh my goodness, that is overwhelming!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I had never been in an Ulta or a Sephora...until today. I went in Ulta. Oh my goodness, that is overwhelming!


*SN* _Really_? _Never_? Wow, I bet you will be hooked!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't know.  I was very overwhelmed!!!  I did get the Benefit They're Real Mascara.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I don't know. I was very overwhelmed!!! I did get the Benefit They're Real Mascara.


Oh dear! I guess I know the brands I like and peruse those areas. When I hear about a product I want to investigate, I make notes on my iPhone notepad or have a Sephora shopping cart open in Safari. I can check reviews that way, too. I like lots of choices!


----------



## Someone Nameless

That's a very good idea.  I went without out notes and when I got inside there I couldn't think of what I might even want to see and was unfamiliar with the layout.  I'm sure it would get better with more frequent trips.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> Thanks, *Ruby*! May I say you were so right when you said the BB cases are too nice to depot the shadows. I just got my first three and the cases are sooooo pretty. (The shadow colors aren't too bad, either. ) I might have to rethink what to put in my UNii.


Yay, for the BB eyeshadow arrivals! Some packaging is so flimsy so I really appreciate a well made luxurious looking compact. It is convenient to have a full face worth of stuff in one palette though...



Someone Nameless said:


> I had never been in an Ulta or a Sephora...until today. I went in Ulta. Oh my goodness, that is overwhelming!


I get easily overwhelmed in the larger Sephora stores too. I prefer to have a list of stuff, read reviews/look at swatches & then buy on-line if I can. Doesn't work well for foundation but most other things I can do ok.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Corky*, I _know_ shimmer ages me. I haven't tried them yet but they don't look shimmery at all. I'll let you know. BTW, I followed your lead and applied my powder shadow to my lower lid with my finger, which I used to do. I don't now why I stopped because I find it so much easier. Of course, I usually use only one color. For the times I try the crease thingie I'll use a brush.
> 
> A tip I learned from Susan Posnick who did my makeup many years ago is to brush a light application of shadow at the top of the lid under the brow. For those of us who have a little puff there it's used instead of a highlighter to give that area a more recessed look. It works for me....when I think about it.


YOu mean put a swipe of regular darker shadow along your brow bone right under your brow? I never heard of that. Thanks and if you confirm that's what you mean, I will try. The highlighter up there is looking very dry and cakey on me. I guess that means I have dry and cakey skin. Getting old sucks.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I will share my fun shopping when I get next tablet. New iPad is one on the list if I could read screen in bright light outside.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Just a quick update on some recent purchases:

LOVE, love , LOVE the Roku. It is simply awesome and a perfect replacement for cable TV based on our viewing habits. 

The Urban Decay eyeshadows are my new HG eyeshadows. The colors stay true, blend easily and really last, even without a primer. Now, if they would only make a palette with ALL matte shadows!

The Buddha bowl is adorable and fits perfectly in my palm. I really like it for soup. Not sure it's worth the high price, but still cute!

My favorite find is the Garlic Gold, specially the oil and Meyer Lemon Vinaigrette! Those two products have such a great flavor and the  aroma is amazing. I made an appetizer with mozzarella cheese balls and grape tomatoes. I skewered on of each on a toothpick, drizzled them with the Meyer Lemon Vinaigrette, fresh basil and sea salt, then let them marinate overnight in the fridge. It was AWESOME! I also love to saute veggies in the Garlic Gold oil.  I can't say enough about how much I love this stuff!


----------



## corkyb

H2M, where do you get the Garlic Gold Oil?  

I'm somewhat disappointed in Nordstroms; well big time actually, unless they redeem themselves tomorrow.  The woman said she was going to check back with me at the end of her shift.  I've heard nothing from her and nothing about Nordstrom ordering the Burberry from London.  I'm more disappointed about Nordstroms not following up with me than I am about not getting the Summer Glow.  They have one chance to redeem themselves since it is the weekend.  But if I don't hear something from them tomorrow at least to say they couldn't get one; I will be very disappointed.  

I get overwhelmed in any Sephora store and lose track of all the many things I have been thinking I'd like to take a look at in person.  I much prefer buying in person than online as I am more apt to get something I will use, but I have to come up with a system to keep track of those things so I don't walk in and go, "duh, what am I doing here?".  Ulta, I have never set foot in


----------



## skyblue

*H2M*, I have never heard of Garlic Gold Oil, but it sounds yummy! My basil is growing great, but I'm still waiting on my tomatoes! 

*Corky*, don't let one CS rep get you down! Call back and explain what happened. I bet they will make it right!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Hi Ladies  Just popped in to let you know that today is easy pay day on QVC. Everything online or on air is available for 5 easy pays. I ordered some capris and a Dooney & Bourke bag   So if there's something on your wish list, today is a good day to get it!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

corkyb said:


> H2M, where do you get the Garlic Gold Oil?


This is where I got mine:
https://opensky.com/katheats/product/garlic-gold-gift-box-1-c

I know that there was recently a Groupon deal for Garlic Gold, but it has expired. You can also get it on Amazon, but it's a third party seller, so no free Prime shipping (boo!).


----------



## majic

Hello ladies,

I need your Tieks help again! My size 10s have FINALLY arrived... but I'm still not sure which size is best for me, 9s or 10s. The 9s felt tight at first and cut into my foot, but after stretching them with shoe stretchers they are pretty comfy. The 10s feel much better initially, they're not as tight and my toes have more room at the end (in the 9s my toes are right up to the end of the shoe). But I'm wondering if they're a touch TOO big. I could really do with a 9.5  I'm worried that the 10s would stretch with wear and become too loose. I've taken some comparison pics - what do you reckon looks like the best fit based purely on appearance? Does the 10 look too big? Is there too much room at the end? Or does the 9 look too cramped? You can see where my toes come in the pic. Aaargh this is driving me mad, I've tried them on so many times and I just don't know!!!

Lilac 9s vs gold 10s:





As for the new neon Tieks, I actually quite like the orange and possibly the pink. Not loving yellow and green though!


----------



## Someone Nameless

hummmmm.  That is a hard call.  I just went to put on a pair of mine to test my length.  I wear an 8 and every size 8 that I've gotten have been perfect.

When I put mine on and walk, my feet have a tendency to slip forward a bit and my toes can look more like yours do in the purple.  However, if I try and shove my foot all the way to the back, they look more like yours in the gold pair.  in the purple do your feet have any room at all?  Can you slide your heel to the back?

It's really hard to tell you what to get.  I'd say you could actually keep/wear both sizes but it will ultimately come down to personal preference and comfort.  I do love them and I happen to have on a top the same color as that purple and now I'm wanting the purple.


----------



## Jen

Hmmm, that's tough.  The lilac look like mine look (wearing my lilac today actually!) on my feet, but it really depends on how they feel to you.  That's too bad that you're in between.  I think they can stretch to fit your foot, and aren't likely to stretch if your feet aren't stretching them, but over time it's inevitable that they'll loosen up a bit.  If that is going to be a problem, I'd go to the trouble of exchanging and using the shoe stretcher.


----------



## skyblue

As a _non Tieks_ owner, I am speaking from personal opinion and not experience. That being said, the gold looks too big on your foot, *majic*. The purple, if it is comfortable, appears to be the better fit. Just my two cents' worth. . Good luck with your decision.


----------



## majic

Thank you, that's kind of confirmed what I thought. I can shove my heel to the back in the 9s, but they don't stay like that when I walk. They do feel comfy now I've stretched them. And although the 10s feel nice and roomy, i think i agree with Skyblue - looking at the picture again, they do look rather big. So I guess I'm a 9! I would have to exchange anyway because I ordered the gold and obsidian in both sizes - they take a while to get to the UK and I was too impatient to wait for an exchange to arrive   Oh dear I am becoming obsessed! 

This is really naughty, but seeing as I've already spent the money, I may as well exchange the 10s for some more 9s rather than get a refund. I'm thinking ruby red and... can't decide what else, there are too many I like! If they had electric snake in my size I'd get those. Blue patent? Clover? Paradise blue? Orange? Aargh!!


----------



## Jen

Oh, but the Ruby is gorgeous too, so is the Tiek blue, so is the Navy, so is the Cardinal Red, so is the Copper  
And hey, if you'll wear the Neon - GO for it!!!  Not naughty at all, it just wouldn't go with anything I own!


----------



## majic

Cobbie said:


> First of all, *majic*, your feet are beautiful!


Aww thanks... I've never liked them much! I should have photographed my other foot, which is tattooed and much more interesting! I'm getting the 'boring' foot done as well in August, hence the 'need' for lots of Tieks, as they're about the only shoes I'll be able to wear while it heals!



Jen said:


> Oh, but the Ruby is gorgeous too, so is the Tiek blue, so is the Navy, so is the Cardinal Red, so is the Copper
> And hey, if you'll wear the Neon - GO for it!!! Not naughty at all, it just wouldn't go with anything I own!


Oh, I know! How will I ever choose? I want them all!


----------



## skyblue

Shameless plug for *Tieks Turquoise Blue*!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm a sucker for Skyblues plugs.  I wore my Turquoise Blue Tieks all day long on Sunday and love them, love them!!!


----------



## hudsonam

*Majic*, you sound kind of like me with the 8s and 9s. Are you trying them on in the morning or later in the day, when your feet have had a chance to swell? I thought the 8s fit me fine, but the more I walked in them I realized they are too tight. Just wanted to share my experience.  They do look big in the second pic (the gold), but you aren't standing which will make your foot spread more.

And the lilac look like mine did in the matte black I tried and my ruby reds. Your toes really look like they are pressing against the front. So I'm going to disagree and say the 10's are a better fit, just to be difficult.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I'm a sucker for Skyblues plugs. I wore my Turquoise Blue Tieks all day long on Sunday and love them, love them!!!


----------



## majic

hudsonam said:


> *Majic*, you sound kind of like me with the 8s and 9s. Are you trying them on in the morning or later in the day, when your feet have had a chance to swell? I thought the 8s fit me fine, but the more I walked in them I realized they are too tight. Just wanted to share my experience.  They do look big in the second pic (the gold), but you aren't standing which will make your foot spread more.
> 
> And the lilac look like mine did in the matte black I tried and my ruby reds. Your toes really look like they are pressing against the front. So I'm going to disagree and say the 10's are a better fit, just to be difficult.


See, I thought I'd decided, but I tried them on again this morning and now I'm not sure again and wondering if I should go with the 10s after all - especially after reading this post! . I'm just so indecisive!

Hudsonam, we do sound very similar - my lilacs were just as you described before I stretched them. Now I can wear them all day and they don't feel tight anymore, although my toes do come right to the end of the shoe. Did you go with the 9s in the end then? Do they look how the 10s look on me? Do you have any trouble with them being too loose? If you have pics of you wearing the 8s and 9s it would be really helpful if you could post them.

I've tried them on again this morning. The 10s don't seem as big when I'm standing with my full weight on my feet. They do still seem a little long, but on the plus side they give my toes more room. I have the beginnings of bunions, so maybe the 10s would be better in terms of not making this any worse?






I emailed Tieks last night about exchanges - because I'm an international customer I'll have to pay the postage both ways  But I'm planning on buying another pair anyway, and they said they can send the exchanges out with those to save on postage  Yay!

At the moment I'm thinking of getting ruby red, the turquoise blue and possibly the neon pink. Or the clover green. Another thing that's making me rethink my decision is that the patents supposedly fit a bit tighter.

I'm going to make a decision by Friday and then get them posted off so I can get my new ones!

EDIT Right, I've spent the last half hour walking up and down in the 9s and the 10s (I need to get a life!!), and I think the 10s really are too big. They feel a bit kind if 'flappy' when I walk. So looks like it will be the 9s after all - and I'll just stretch the hell out of them!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Majic*, it sounds like you have decided but I was going to say that you could always email Tieks and show them the photos and see what they recommend. Their customer service is top notch and they are very helpful.


----------



## Jen

When you stand up they do look better. Don't you just love the Obsidian black? It's fast becoming one of my favorites. When I stand up and look down at my toes, they look like they hit just where yours do - so now I almost think 10 is a little better fit. I don't know though, it's all about how they feel!! Hey, maybe a 10 patent would be perfect?! They are for sure a little bit tighter. Not a lot, but a little. The snake ones are bigger though, so if you get any of those I'd stick to 9. 
COOL tattoo too!!!!! I love foot tattoos, they're so cool. I don't have any, but if I were I think I'd get one on my foot. It makes shoes look SO much cooler  I bet that HURT though!! What are you getting on the other foot?

I haven't ordered any new Tieks for WEEKS (so proud of myself ) but really want the Cobalt and Slate Grey. I'm waiting for my paycheck on Friday 

On another note, I got my Chantecaille order yesterday, and I'm in LOVE. *Neo* was right, it's an amazing brand. That highlighter I got for free is unbelievably gorgeous and made it all worth it. I am waiting for my UNii pallete to use the eyeshadows, but the lip contour pencil is great (it helps fill in those lines on your lips before you put on lipstick), and so is the lipstick. I'm going to look for more in this brand, I know that! Just lovely products.

I also am the best friend ever - I'm having a baby shower for my best friend on Saturday - I got her a Vitamix and some books on making baby food. It came yesterday, I cannot WAIT to see her face when she opens it!!! My mom and I split the cost, so it wasn't that bad. She's going to be so excited.


----------



## majic

Someone Nameless said:


> *Majic*, it sounds like you have decided but I was going to say that you could always email Tieks and show them the photos and see what they recommend. Their customer service is top notch and they are very helpful.


Great idea, I'll do that.

It's so frustrating because both sizes COULD work. Just depends whether I'd be better with slightly small or slightly big!


----------



## Someone Nameless

HauteLook has a GREAT looking cobalt blue purse right now for all of you cobalt blue Tiek owners.


----------



## hudsonam

Ummm..... http://tieks.com/giraffe-print.html

   If they were under $200, I think I'd be buying them. Credit card be damned!

Majic, I'll post more later (when I'm not at work) about my sizes.


----------



## Jen

WHAT?!  Where did THOSE come from?!  I like them.......(DUH  )


----------



## Someone Nameless

We don't have zebra stripe yet.


----------



## majic

Ooh, I like them! A bit pale though, I'd be worried about getting them dirty.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I just broke down and ordered chocolate brown since I seemed to wear either the black matte or pewter every day for the last month.

I think I'm getting my iphone tomorrow!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Leopard Tieks appeared in my mailbox today.    Love them!!!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Leopard Tieks appeared in my mailbox today.  Love them!!!


Brilliant choice, *SN*!


----------



## majic

I've finally made a decision!! Thank you all for your help  

I'm going to keep the 10s and return the 9s. I've recently got rid of a load of shoes that were too tight, and I don't want that to happen with my Tieks! So I think I'd rather have them a little loose rather than a little tight. Also, I often wear my pumps with socks if I'm wearning jeans, so that would make the 9s even tighter.

I THINK I'm going to exchange the gold and obsidian 9s for ruby red and the turquoise patent. And buy the pink neon as well. And maybe the green too if it won't send me bankrupt! How do I get the code to get 20% off? That would certainly help!

Thanks for the tattoo compliments   Jen, I never answered your question - on my other foot I'm getting a flower, probably a peony.

Does anyone have the paradise blue? I'm lusting after them but the price is putting me off.


----------



## Leslie

Hey everyone,

Anyone here have a Penguin gadget to make sparkling water? Any reviews, comments? I am so tempted to buy one but I am trying to resist!


----------



## Jen

*Majic*, it's all about what ones you want and would wear most! I'm wearing my Ruby for the first time today, they are killing the backs of my feet  - and it's worse than any of the other ones. (I'm really sensitive there, so it's probably just me!) but they are GORGEOUS!!!! I snuck this picture since I'm at work, it's not the best since it's from my iPhone and I tried to hide that I was taking a picture of my foot....but at least shows a little better what the Ruby really looks like, I don't think the pictures on Tieks' website are all that representative of how beautiful they are in person!










*Leslie* I haven't, but that looks really interesting! Let us know what you learn about it. I'm always trying to drink more water!

*Cobbie* yes, I got the refills to put in the UNii. I almost pulled them out this morning, I really want to try them - but should have my UNii any day now so am trying to be patient. They're in cheap plastic containers and they look kind of fragile, I really don't want to take them out until they have a home. 
My mom is definitely one of my best friends, I'm lucky to have such a great mom. Neither of us can wait to give her the Vitamix, she wanted one awhile back but had no idea how expensive they were so decided not to spend the money. She'll be so surprised!!!


----------



## majic

Ooooh Jen they're GORGEOUS!! Sorry to hear they're hurting you though. Perhaps because they're patent therefore tighter?


----------



## Someone Nameless

My Tiek Blue (patent) were less comfortable right at first but the more I've worn them the better they got.  Now they are as comfortable as the rest of them.


----------



## Jen

Aren't they?! I think it's the patent material, it's much stiffer than the italian leather. Plus I think that since it's the first time I've worn them they need flattened out a bit. I think it'll soften up over time. They better, because no way I'm missing out on the patent ones  But for you, patent will probably be the perfect fit between the 9s and 10s!! 
Glad to hear they've gotten better for you *SN*, that makes me feel better!

I have to do something about replacing the carpet in my office, YUCK


----------



## rittsi

I'm hoping someone here could help me with a question regarding Coach handbags. I was telling my mom how much I liked the classic line that Coach has, and it turns out she still had one that she purchased several years ago. 

She no longer uses it, so now I'm the happy owner of a vintage Coach classic city bag. While it's still in good state, the leather is faded at two corners & could use a bit of tlc. I have no idea how to treat it though. I went to a local shoe repair and they said to use a leather cleaner & gel, which I bought from them. However, my mom told me that I have to be extra careful as it's water buffalo leather. The cleaner only specifies that it can't be used for suede & nubuc. 

Does anyone have any experience with this type of leather? I don't want to ruin the bag.

(There is no Coach store in Belgium, so I can't go there for care products or advice.)


----------



## skyblue

I think one of my Vintage Coach bags is water buffalo leather.  It looks like the leather that Dooney and Bourke All Weather Leather.  I don't remember using anything other than Coach leather conditioner/cleaner on my Coach bags.


----------



## ellesu

Welcome, *rittsi*! I've only used Apple Care but I hope Cobbie's link helps answer your question. And....yes! Pictures if you please. 

My Cardinal Red Tieks are the tightest on me. - right at my big toe on one foot. I noticed it when I first tried them on, decided I'd wear them with socks to stretch a bit, but when I put them on again - they were fine. I wonder if the red color/dye has anything to do with it? But, then again, the red patent and regular red probably have different leathers and dyes. 

Here's a quick review on my Phoenix linens sheets from RuVal. I don't think it will actually be beneficial to anyone unless you live in the swamps/heat as I do, but here goes: I have white Comphy sheets to compare to. I bought a set of Phoenix linens in Frosted Plum. I love the color and it is as shown on RuVal's site - on my monitor, at least. The reason I decided to give Phoenix linens a try was because they are supposed to "keep you cooler than other leading microfiber brands." They are definitely cooler/lighter than my Comphy sheets. I love my Comphy sheets during the winter but really needed something lighter for warmer weather (which is most of the year where I live). Phoenix sheets feel close to Comphy as they are smooth - but maybe a bit silkier. They're like Comphy in that they don't wrinkle (like my bamboo sheets do). Whatever it is, I find Phoenix linens sheets light as air and....most important - cool. Also, they have a *pillow pocket* sewn inside the pillow case. At least, I guess that's what it is. You can slip your pillow into it and it doesn't slip around - I guess. I've never seen anything like it before (except for in a beach house we rented - see below).

Oddly enough, I think I've slept on sheets like these in a beach house hubby and I rented on Dauphin Island while hubby was working in the Mobile area. Our first night, when I turned down the sheets, I though how soft and smooth they felt but....then I though - oh, no! Is there silk in these? I will burn up! By morning, I realized how nice (and cool) they were and immediately wrote down the name and did an internet search. I couldn't find them. I need to find that name to see if they're the same....

Forgot to add....I'm waiting on a set of silver Phoenix linens sheets to be delivered today.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *ellesu*, for the very detailed review! How do they compare price wise? Did you have trouble with RuVal? Wasn't that the company that gave *Jen* the run around?


----------



## Jen

YES - it is.  But, it seems if they have what you want in stock all should be fine.  Those sound really nice!  Just don't place an order with them for something they have on backorder, you'll never get it.


----------



## ellesu

I agree with *Jen* - I never received the swatch samples I requested months and months and months ago, so I wouldn't order unless it was in stock. That said, I received my Phoenix order in two days - but considering shipping costs ($13.99), that should be expected. Right now the sheets are at an introductory offer of $125 -supposedly they will be $160 later when they get all their colors in. I don't sew so I'm not sure what I want to say but....the Phoenix don't seem to be finished as well as the Comphy. I'm not sure why I think this but I do. But, since I needed a set of summer weight sheets and everything else I looked at was about as much (or more), I'm very happy with these. I only have white Comphy so I don't know if all colors are the same but there was hardly any lint/or whatever it is in the lint trap after the Phoenix were washed. My white Comphy sheet still leave a good bit of lint/or whatever. I like both brands and after feeling both sheet sets  I think the main difference is that the Phoenix are lighter weight. Unfortunately, the coupon (who found that?) didn't work for my second order - which just arrived and are a lovely silver shade. I thought they would be just grey.

*Jen*, I just got my American Apparel tights and I love them! Not the ones from Haute Look since they take f-o-r-e-v-e-r, but the ones I ordered from Amazon. Do you put yours in the dryer? I'm thinking not.


----------



## Jen

I haven't gotten them yet, but I'm glad to hear you love them!!!!  Hautelook does take FOREVER, it's ridiculous.  Do they have washing instructions?  Some are fine, some you don't want to, it depends.  If I can dry them I usually do, I think they're softer that way!  It depends on the material.  I looked, they have washing instructions on their website if you know what kind of material it is.  I don't remember which those were!


----------



## corkyb

Ok, thanks to a person (or two) from this list, I now have the Burberry Summer Glow palette on its way to me. Along with lipstick and some "our most popular product, flying off the shelves, takes three months to restock", sort of glow cream or something.  I can't remember the name of it.  Anyway, if you order a lipstick witht he Summer Glow pallette, you get a free kabuki brush.  So I did.  I dont' even wear lipstick anymore, I only wear gloss most of the time.  We shall see.  But I am VERY excited to get the summer glow!
Thanks Jen and her little birdie (hummmm, wonder who....).
Paula


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I've had my Clarisonic for about a year and a half. It's been holding a charge for shorter and shorter periods of time for the last 3 months. After the last charging, it lasted just one use. I'm so frustrated considering how much I paid for that thing! I refuse to spent that kind of money again, so I just bought this instead: 


Has anyone else had this experience with their Clarisonic? I expected to get about 5 years of use out of it. Is that an unreasonable expectation?


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Hi *rittsi*! Welcome to the AA thread! Here are some products from Coach for cleaning Coach bags. Both the moisturizer and the cleaner list water buffalo leather as a leather that can be treated with these.
> 
> http://www.coach.com/online/handbags/-accessories_productcare1-us-us-5000000000000013521-en?t1Id=68&t2Id=5000000000000013521&tier=2#149
> 
> ETA - I have had Coach bags in the past but this is the first time I have ever heard of water buffalo leather.  We'd love to see a picture of this classic city bag.


Oh I remember those classic Coach bags that looked like Dooney and Burke pebbled all weather leather. They were the bag to have and they lasted forever. Weighed a ton though. Unless I am thinking of Dooney......but I don't think so. Nope the little flap and clasp, right? RIGHT? I'm not old, I swear.


----------



## corkyb

By the way, everyone, Addie and I got together last night and just hung out, driving around town, walking around town, talking around town, shopping around town.  I also met THE Addie, her little yorkie, who is as cute as a button.  And Addie, herself, is drop dead gorgeous and a lot of fun.  We will be seeing more of each other, I'm sure, as we talked up a storm and just generally enjoyed ourselves.  It's good to have a new friend in town.  
Paula


----------



## majic

Oops. I may have just accidentally ordered paradise blue AND neon pink Tieks. As well as exchanging my size 9s for ruby red and Tiek blue patent     Luckily it's payday today or I'd be living on bread and water for the rest of the month LOL! Plus the 20% off code certainly helped - thank you Cobbie


----------



## Jen

You're welcome *Paula*!!!!! I'm so glad you got one. I can't wait to get mine. Not that I NEED it, but I'm a sucker for LE and really hard to find. And SO happy (and a touch jealous ) that you finally got a chance to hang out with *Addie*!! Tell her to check in, will you? It sounds like you guys had a great night.

I think your pallette looks pretty darn good *Cobbie*! I'm SO in love with it, I'm really careful with it knowing how easily that broke!!

YAY for all your new Tieks *majic*!!!! I'm so excited for you to get them and post pictures of both the paradise blue and neon pink. I never think they look much like their pictures on their website, so I'm excited to see both of them!!

*H2M*, I'd call Clarisonic. Mine was making some buzzing noises when I turned it on, they sent me a new one (with a new warranty) no questions asked. I have a Plus so my warranty is 2 years instead of 1, but they may be willing to do something for you. It's worth a phone call. Have your unit on hand, they'll ask for that number on the bottom of it.

I'm getting seriously impatient!!! I ordered a really cool purse on Etsy, it said it was a 9 week lead time for her to make it, so I knew that going in - but this is TORTURE. It's been 7, I hope I get it soon.....I'll post pictures when I do. I'm not good at patiently waiting for things I order......but am hoping it'll really be worth the wait.


----------



## ellesu

*corky*, tell Addie "Hi" the next time you see her. I agree, new friends are good. 

I'm ignoring the new Tieks talk _and_ Summer Glow talk - for now. I ordered the Mally One Time Only Offer from QVC (at least I think that's what it was called). It has 14 of her best sellers. If it works....I'll clear out some of my older *stuff.* I have been spending way too much time on Anthropologie's site. I love that place but can only afford to shop the sale section - and even some of those prices are too steep for me.  I've been on a quest for tunic tops. It hasn't been easy. I'm 5' and if I'm not careful, tunics could swallow me. But....I have found a few on sale on Anthropologie's site and they fit!

*H2M*, I hope you get your Clarisonic replaced. Once you get used to them, they are hard to do without. I am curious how the Olay ProX does though.


----------



## LauraB

Hippie2MARS said:


> I've had my Clarisonic for about a year and a half. It's been holding a charge for shorter and shorter periods of time for the last 3 months. After the last charging, it lasted just one use. I'm so frustrated considering how much I paid for that thing! I refuse to spent that kind of money again, so I just bought this instead:
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had this experience with their Clarisonic? I expected to get about 5 years of use out of it. Is that an unreasonable expectation?


My clarasonic has a 3 year warranty. Did you register yours with the warranty? I have had mine about 2 1/2 years and haven't had a problem. I don't know if 5 years is reasonable, but it seems like 3 should be.


----------



## Jen

LauraB said:


> My clarasonic has a 3 year warranty. Did you register yours with the warranty? I have had mine about 2 1/2 years and haven't had a problem. I don't know if 5 years is reasonable, but it seems like 3 should be.


Really? Which one do you have? I looked up on the website when my Plus was acting weird and it said Plus was 2 years and Mia 1 was 1, Mia 2 was 2.


----------



## LauraB

Jen said:


> Really? Which one do you have? I looked up on the website when my Plus was acting weird and it said Plus was 2 years and Mia 1 was 1, Mia 2 was 2.


I have the Plus Pro. I got it at my dermatologist office, but registered it with a card he gave me. So maybe that gave me the extra year. I didn't think to ask what kind the OP had, if she a mia I guess she could be out of warranty.


----------



## Jen

I didn't even know there was a Pro Plus!  That must be the difference.  I'd still call even if it's out of warranty, it's worth a shot!


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, I am quite confused! Was this a repair of a broken product in the compact, or did you intentionally break it? I missed something.... 

I just happened to hit the order button for the *Dior Rosy Glow Blush*.  All I can say is, "_WOW_"! I love it! 

My *Clarisonic* stays charged for WEEKS! I have had it for years without a problem. I hope they will repair or replace yours, *H2M*!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> I just happened to hit the order button for the *Dior Rosy Glow Blush*.  All I can say is, "_WOW_"! I love it!


*Skyblue, * where did your order it from? ummmmm, I'm just wondering in case I accidentally order it too.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> *Skyblue, * where did your order it from? ummmmm, I'm just wondering in case I accidentally order it too.


*SN*, it _accidentally_ fell into my cart at sephora.com, and I just _happened_ to hit "submit". . If this _accidentally_ happens to you, I know you will love it too!


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, wow, you are BRAVE! I am not sure if I could do that! . Impressive!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Yesterday I found two new local merchants and of course ended up with new treasures! First I explored "Fit for a Queen", and bought this gorgeous dress: 


Next, I sought out Bath Junkie and had a scrub, body lotion, shower gel and body spray made specifically to order, using the essential oils I chose. I picked out my favorites: sandalwood, Egyptian musk and Woodstock. They are amazing together (IMHO) and I'm absolutely thrilled with my purchases!


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, glad to hear you are loving the Burberry eyeshadows! Did you get your Sheer Summer Glow yet? I'm sorry your Chantecaille powder broke but it looks like you did an excellent job repairing it.

*Corky*, yay for your pending arrival of the Sheer Summer Glow! Where did you end up finding it? I really hope you love it after all of this. Please give my best to *Addie* too! That's so nice you two got to hang out together 

*Skyblue*, don't you hate those accidental purchases??!! Love the Dior blush, I'm sure you will too...

*H2M*, what a pretty dress! Your custom body products sound wonderful, love the scents you chose. Egyptian Musk is one of my favorites.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Ruby296 said:


> *H2M*, what a pretty dress! Your custom body products sound wonderful, love the scents you chose. Egyptian Musk is one of my favorites.


Thanks, Ruby! The dress is one of the convertible dresses we talked some time ago on here. I actually had two of them at one point in time (heck I may STILL have them somewhere), but they were cheaply made, polyester, too long, and too tight across my big-mama-sized hips. This one swings beautifully and is made with a cotton blend, and is just the right length. I'm in love with the versatility..and the color. You can even use it as just a skirt, or even a tunic top!

The bath products are just wonderful! Sandalwood and Egyptian Musk have always been favorites, and I just discovered the Woodstock while I was there. It was fascinating watching her mix up the products right in front of me. The packaging is top notch too. They do a lot of really fun things in the store, such as hosting"Girls' Night Out", bridal parties and girly birthday parties (for little girls too!). I'm confident this will not be my last purchase from them. 

I'm waiting for one other dress at "Fit for a Queen". They have a halter dress that I fell in love with, but of course they didn't have it in my size. The one they did have was just a tad too big for me. As soon as they get it in in my size though, it's mine! I'm so tempted to order it from an online retailer, but I really would prefer to patronize my local business in this case.


----------



## Ruby296

Hippie2MARS said:


> Thanks, Ruby! The dress is one of the convertible dresses we talked about at one point on here. I actually had two of them at one point, but they were cheap, made of polyester, too long, and too tight for my big-mama-sized hips. This one swings beautifully and is made with a cotton blend, and just the right length. I'm in love with the versatility..and the color. You can even use it as just a shirt, or a tunic top!
> 
> The bath products are just wonderful! Sandalwood and Egyptian Musk have always been favorites, and I just discovered the Woodstock while I was there. It was fascinating watching her mix up the products right in front of me. The packaging is top notch too. They do a lot of really fun things in the store, such as hosting"Girls' Night Out", bridal parties and girly birthday parties (for little girls too!). I'm confident this will not be my last purchase from them.
> 
> I'm waiting for one other dress at "Fit for a Queen". They have a halter dress that I fell in love with, but of course they didn't have it in my size. The one they did have was just a tad too big for me. As soon as they get it in in my size though, it's mine! I'm so tempted to order it from an online retailer, but I really would prefer to patronize my local business in this case.


I love dresses because they're a "no brainer" & so easy not to think about most of the time. I also like that you can wear this one in several different ways. I'm going through my closet right now trying to streamline & get rid of things I'll never wear in anticipation of moving in the near future. It's a daunting task though & I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed. But I found some dresses in there that I haven't worn in a while as a stay at home mom of many years. That's really neat that you were able to watch your bath & body products created right before your eyes. Sounds like a fun shop!


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, I've used my Sheer Summer Glow for the last two days and love it. Bobbi Brown's Shimmer Brick is the closest I ever gotten to using a bronzer. I'm not savvy enough to figure out how to use each color separately so I just swiped a kabuki brush over the whole palette and then swished it around on my face. What brush do you use to apply it?


*Cobbie*, so glad you love it too! I'm not a huge bronzer user so I kind of wing it too. Sometimes I'll mix the 2 brown shades w/a mini kabuki in attempt to contour & then mix the 2 lighter shades for apples/highlight. Or I'll use a larger fluffier blush brush (Real Techniques) & do what you do, just sweep over all the shades & apply all over lightly. It's so sheer & light I'm not afraid I might accidentally over do it. I got the Dior Healthy Glow Bronzer in Aurora (round compact from this yr) & it came w/a nice mini kabuki so I use that for BB too.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I ordered this on eBay:



I just can't bring myself to spend big money on Meteorites, so I'm hoping this will perform a similar function.


----------



## Ruby296

Hippie2MARS said:


> I ordered this http://www.amazon.com/Physicians-Formula-Booster-Boosting-Translucent/dp/B004HYPFQOday on eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't bring myself to spend big money on Meteorites, so I'm hoping this will perform a similar function.


I have this but haven't used it in a while. It's buried in the back of a drawer I think. I've never owned any Guerlain products so can't compare to the Meteorites but this is a nice product and it is pretty subtle & light. I also like the PF heart blush in natural. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## cmg.sweet

H2M, i've been to a bath junkie store before and loved it.  I got a massage oil with eucalyptus and a few other things that I rub on my forehead and wrists when I have a headache and a tub of their lip scrub (big tub for the price compared to others) and had them scent it to smell like pink lemonade by mixing lemon and cotton candy flavors/scents.


----------



## corkyb

mmmm. I want to go to a Bath Junkie store.  I looked them up though and it's a three hour ride to the closest one.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yeah, I actually stumbled upon the one I went to while on vacation one time.


----------



## majic

Just wanted to share a tip i found on caring for patent leather shoes. Apparently the best way to keep them supple and stop them cracking is to rub them with Vaseline! I'll be trying it on my new patent Tieks when they arrive


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Hey guys! I picked up two of these today, one for me, and one for a gift (probably a wedding shower present).



It's on Woot.com, so it's only good until for 4 more hours! (1:00 am EST).


----------



## majic

I'm so glad I chose to keep the size 10 Tieks! I'm wearing the gold ones for the first time today, and they're comfy straight away   Can't wait for my new ones to arrive!


----------



## ellesu

*majic*, I'm so glad you found your correct size! When Tieks work for your feet - there is nothing like them.  I love my gold ones, too. They just work for so many looks. I think lilac are next up for me.


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> These?


By the way, they're even prettier in person. 
  

*majik* I'm SO glad you picked the right size!! Now you can order more knowing what size will work 
I sucked a few more in this weekend at the baby shower I threw, I had 5 of my friends and friends of our parents in my closet admiring all of them. I wrote them down along with the coupon code for all 5 of them! Seriously, I should start getting a paycheck.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've been sick and finally went to the doctor today.  I had on my Tiek Blue and the nurse immediately said she loved my shoes.  They get a lot of attention every time I wear them.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I've been sick and finally went to the doctor today. I had on my Tiek Blue and the nurse immediately said she loved my shoes. They get a lot of attention every time I wear them.


I am so sorry you are ill! I hope you feel better soon! I am glad that the blue Tieks were such a hit.


----------



## hudsonam

*Majik*, I'm so glad you found your size. I'm sorry I never got back to you. I ended up returning the 9s I ordered just because I couldnt spend the money, but I definitely need the larger size rather than the 8s.

*Jen*, I forgot to tell you I tried on some Toms a couple weekends ago when hubby and I were in NYC but they don't work for me!  They are way too loose on my heel. I did get a pair of Sanuk flip flops and am planning on getting a pair of their loafer styles too. They fit me much better than the Toms. I really wanted a pair though! I saw a ton of people in the city in them. No Tieks sitings though. I've been trying to avoid this post for fear that I'll be weak and order another pair.

I did get myself a GPS watch though! I love it! It's the Nike+ Tom Tom gps watch. I've only used it once so far because I had to rest after doing that insanity workout, and then I got a cold. Speaking of Insanity, one week into the second, harder month and I had to stop. My back and my knees were killing me.

Speaking of that, I'm pretty sure I have rheumatoid arthritis. I'm waiting on the blood work, but my mom has it and now my brother, and my knuckles have been aching for at least 6 weeks, and my knees started hurting a week and a half ago and haven't stopped.  At least I know what to expect from my mom, but I'm feeling a little sorry for myself at the moment. I know the earlier you catch it the better because you can put it into remission, so that's good. I just want to get back to my running and right now my knees are not happy!

Oh yea, and I picked up another Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner and I love it! I got Rockstar and it's a really pretty deep purple.

*SN* I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## majic

My friend raves about Toms. We're the same size so I tried hers on, but found them a bit narrow in the toe. I know they're meant to stretch, but I don't like my toes feeling squashed so don't think they'll work for me - shame, they look cute!

SN hope you feel better soon.

I think clover green Tieks will be next on my list - ill have to wait til next payday though! How does the discount code work? Can you sign up more than once?


----------



## Ruby296

*magic*, glad you found the right size Tieks! Enjoy them 

*SN*, hope you're feeling better soon!

*Hudsonam*, sorry to hear you may have RA. Hopefully you can nip it in the bud before it gets too bad. I hope you feel better too. My SIL has it & I never even knew it. She manages it pretty well w/meds & exercise. Glad you found some flip flops that work well for you. I've never heard of that brand but I'm curious....so maybe I will google. I certainly don't need any more footwear though. My 11 yr old now has the same size foot so she will start wearing some of my shoes.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Majic: the code for the Tieks will work multiple times.
SN: I'm so sorry to hear of your probable diagnosis. I've been dealing with arthritis since my early 30s. Mine's not RA though. I take Mobic to help with the pain. I can sure tell when I forget to take it! I'm glad you have a strong support system behind you.


----------



## Jen

*hudsonam*, I'm so sorry to hear that!!!! I've been worried about arthritis for a long time, I pop and crack everywhere and have awful knees. I hope it's a false alarm, but if it does happen hopefully you did catch it early. 
Bummer on the Toms too, I love them!!! I can see how you have to have the exact right size foot, and in the beginning I was worried they were a touch too loose in the heel because they rubbed a bit, but over the course of a day they started to conform to my feet and I didn't have that problem anymore. I don't wear them all that much, I'm on a constant Tieks kick - but I do put them on with the more casual outfits especially on the weekends.

*majic* - she's right, you can use it multiple times. In fact, I'm pretty sure I've used the same code for all of mine!


----------



## majic

Hudsonam, I must have missed the end of your post - so sorry to hear about the arthritis


----------



## Jen

To any who are interested still, I just stumbled upon the Burberry Sheer Summer Glow powder back in stock at Norstrom. If I had any patience (what's that ?) I would have waited and got this with free shipping, but oh well......


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Jen*, did you have to show that to us? I'm still considering the blush that *Skyblue* recommended and now I have this temptation too. I'm trying to restrain myself. Have I mentioned that I am retired and supposed to be on SMACKDOWN?    So far I haven't changed a thing. 

*Hudsonam *, so sorry to hear about your possible diagnoses but I do hope that you have caught it early and can put it into remission! We love that word 'remission' around this house.

Thank you all for the well wishes. I had what I thought was a little summer cold which turned into full blown sinus infection and bronchitis. I lost my voice and don't really have it yet. This has been going on for a week now. I got a shot, antibiotics and good cough medicine. (My first thought was - I could have bought a pair of Tieks with that money!!!) I hope I'm about to turn the corner now.


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> *Jen*, did you have to show that to us? I'm still considering the blush that *Skyblue* recommended and now I have this temptation too. I'm trying to restrain myself. Have I mentioned that I am retired and supposed to be on SMACKDOWN?    So far I haven't changed a thing.


   

Smackdown is NO fun at all. I _should_ be on Smackdown, but I suck at it.


----------



## Jen

Jen said:


> To any who are interested still, I just stumbled upon the Burberry Sheer Summer Glow powder back in stock at Norstrom. If I had any patience (what's that ?) I would have waited and got this with free shipping, but oh well......


Wow, that was fast. It's gone already! Lesson learned to those that waited!!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> Wow, that was fast. It's gone already! Lesson learned to those that waited!!


Did you order it, *Jen*?? I am totally in love with this powder!! I'd say to anyone who can get their hands on it, get it, you won't regret it


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sadly, I waited too long.


----------



## corkyb

Try Saks in Manhattan..Jen turned me onto it and they had four left.  I am a little worried though Jen as I did not get a confirmation email.  Did yours arrive yet?
Paula


----------



## Jen

I got mine from Saks Manhattan as well, I did get an email reciept but do not have it yet.  I'll go see if I can track it.


----------



## hudsonam

Has anyone tried Makeup Forever HD foundation? QVC has a deal with a brush, but I'm not sure any of the colors they have would work for me. It has really good reviews.


----------



## hudsonam

Sorry, I'm not thinking... Thank you all so much for the support and kind words.   Hopefully I will hear the results of the blood work soon. if I don't take ibuprofen on a regular basis it's hard to go up and down the stairs or even sit down and stand up. So frustrating.


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> Has anyone tried Makeup Forever HD foundation? QVC has a deal with a brush, but I'm not sure any of the colors they have would work for me. It has really good reviews.


I have! I really liked it. I stopped using it in the winter because of my dry flakes around my nose, that foundation for sure accentuates any dryness you may have. But, it's probably a great summer foundation!! I actually was gathering up a bunch of stuff the other day from Sephora, I am going to bring back a big haul of stuff I don't use anymore for store credit - and I stumbled across that foundation. I am going to try it again since now I have no dry issues since it's summer. Then again, I'm completely and totally in love with my Guerlain Lingerie De Peau, so it may just sit there 

I can't track my Saks order for the Burberry powder, but I just ordered it Thursday. Things to and from NYC take an insane amount of time. Probably just because of sheer volume!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Jen*, how do the Sephora returns work? Do you have a time limit and do you have to keep up with all the receipts from the purchases?

I have shopped at Sephora online a little bit but not much and I've always kept everything. I may use it more but I'm curious about this return policy. Thanks!


----------



## Jen

They're GREAT about returns.  Typically to send them back via mail I think they give either a 30 or 60 day limit.  For returns in store, there is no limit.  I've returned a million things, they're always really great about it.  If you have your reciept they credit your original credit card.  If you don't have your original reciept, they just give you store credit (but I've heard this credit CANNOT be used online, which is a big bummer).  I've never done this, but I know people who have and have never had a problem.  I have a pretty big pile though, so I'll report back if I have any issues!!!  They typically check to make sure you haven't used most of it and are trying to return it, but aren't usually that concerned about it.  They always say they want you to be happy with your purchase and if you're not happy they want you to bring it back.  That's honestly why I buy mostly from Sephora, I know no matter what if I don't like it I can return it.


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> They're GREAT about returns. Typically to send them back via mail I think they give either a 30 or 60 day limit. For returns in store, there is no limit. I've returned a million things, they're always really great about it. If you have your reciept they credit your original credit card. If you don't have your original reciept, they just give you store credit (but I've heard this credit CANNOT be used online, which is a big bummer). I've never done this, but I know people who have and have never had a problem. I have a pretty big pile though, so I'll report back if I have any issues!!! They typically check to make sure you haven't used most of it and are trying to return it, but aren't usually that concerned about it. They always say they want you to be happy with your purchase and if you're not happy they want you to bring it back. That's honestly why I buy mostly from Sephora, I know no matter what if I don't like it I can return it.


I love this about them. I took back that Hourglass primer after my son wrote on the box and I didn't have the receipt. She went off and seemed to compare it to the ones they had (she put some on the back of her hand), maybe to make sure I was returning something real? I don't know, but they were really nice about it anyway. I felt pretty stupid having it written on, but I figured if they take stuff back used, they probably wouldn't care if it was written on too. 

Thanks for the info on the Makeup Forever HD foundation. It sounds like it might not work for me. I don't know why I'm so hot on wanting liquid foundation again, but my skin is always dry or flakey somewhere and the liquid just accentuates it.


----------



## Jen

I think some liquids can really help dryness, if you pick the right one.  The Guerlain I use is really moisturizing, that's why I switched to it.  The next time you're at Sephora or a department store near Chanel or something like that I'd stop and ask what they recommend for dry skin.  I'd imagine it would be better than powder or something like that!


----------



## corkyb

Ok, my Saks order came today.  Here's the verdict:  I love the Summer Glow, but can you all tell me how you use it?  I came home at lunch and it was here. I just swished my brush all around and applied as if it were meteorites.  I needed blush after that.  Is that how you apply?  Oh wait, maybe I needed the blush after I applied the liquid "Glow" that the SA told me is "everything" and meant to be used with the Summer Glow.  I think it might belong underneath it though.  It's got a bit of a ,well, glow to it.  I guess it might be a liquid highlighter or somethign.  I think I will like it, but I didn't try anything with a clean face today and I did have a new foundation on.  It's the new Marajuca Miracle liquid foundation by Tarte.  I liked it.  It gave me a more polished look this morning.  But I did look an oily mess by the time I tried the Burberry.  I also got a "new" Burberry lipstick in Rose.  It is one of the most sheer lipsticks I have ever used.  It's a shade more than my natural lips with some shine to it. I think it has an SPF in it also, but not sure.  It's very very soft and natural.  I have been a gloss addict for a long time and before that, when I was a bit younger, I used very deep, pigmented, bright shades of lipstick.  I could wear almost any color except those that turned orange on me.  I can't wear those lipsticks any longer as I think they make me look garish.  Might have something to do with my 82 year old mother stlll wearing bright red lipstick and putting it on without looking.  I cannot talk her out of it.  I love her dearly, but she looks like a clown at that age with that color and running.  So I am quite "sensitive" to how lipstick might look on me.  I like this Burberry and I will wear it for sure even though it is paler than what I am used to.  

I especially, especially ADORE the classy, classic Burberry packaging.  It's gorgeous and everything closes with a magnet, even the lipstick tube.  Very cool!  I would never take it out and put it into that compact you were all talking about.  It's much too classy looking.  I like it better than the Dior packaging.  I just love the feel and heft of it.  

So that's my story.  I need a little help with how you apply the summer glow.  But I think I am going to like it perhaps, maybe, possibly, better than the meteorites.  IF that's the case, I am going to ahve to find more of it.  Maybe I will ask my brother to look through Nordstrom stock around the country again.  He said it was nowhere last time and he was right.  

Did anyone call Saks Manhattan?


----------



## Jen

I don't have mine yet (pouting  ) but the MUA said you can use it as an all over powder with all 4 colors, or use individually to contour and highlight. He told me if I liked it to get more than 1 when I ordered, but I didn't want 2 sight unseen.  I should have, someone here would take it I'm sure if it turns out somehow I don't like it.  I hope it comes tomorrow!  If I see it on Nordstrom again I'll report back.


----------



## cc1013

Okay, ladies - your talks of Tieks put me over the edge and a was forced to buy a pair!


I've been reading your posts for some time and finally broke down and got a pair of the black obsidian with the Facebook discount.  OMG, I'm in love!  The packaging was gorgeous and even more beautiful in person than in the pictures.  I had the black obsidian Tieks in my possession for no less than two hours last night when I accidentally purchased a pair of the lilac too, lol.  The black obsidian are just a wee bit stiff on the top of my foot, but still feel very good.  I plan to wear a pair of socks with them tonight to help them break in a little more.  I think I have a new obsession!


----------



## Ruby296

*Corky*, I take a fluffy mini kabuki & swirl it over all 4 shades & dust it all over my face lightly. I've also tried using the 2 brown/tan shades to contour a little bit, the pink as a pale blush & the pale cream as a highlight over the high planes. It's a very subtle look but it does do "something" to give me a more finished look. I have never tried Meteorites so I can't compare but I'm glad to hear that maybe I'm not missing out after all . What is the liquid "glow" you are referring to? I haven't tried any other Burberry products yet but I'm really interested in the sheer lip mists. I heard they have a pretty strong floral scent though so that's kind of holding me back on buying w/out testing first. Do you find that the scent is too much? And I agree w/you on the packaging, very very nice!

*cc1013*, welcome to the AA thread! Another Tieks lover! Funny how things accidentally end up in our 
carts


----------



## hudsonam

Well that's no fun.  You guys have me wanting the Burberry and now I will probably never find it in stock. Drat.


----------



## majic

cc1013 - yay another Tieks lover!

Talking of Tieks, mine arrived today  They are gorgeous - especially the paradise blue. The pop pink are super bright! I love pink though so will definitely wear them. Might have to get fuchsia too 



Unfortunately I think I'm going to have to return the ruby reds though  I think they are faulty - the elastic round the heel is MUCH too loose, to the extent that my heels are almost slipping out, especially the right foot. I've taken a pic of them compared with the pop pink to show you what I mean - what do you girls think? they don't look right to me.


----------



## skyblue

hudsonam said:


> Well that's no fun.  You guys have me wanting the Burberry and now I will probably never find it in stock. Drat.


Me, too! Now I can't accidentally order it!! _Burberry_ ..... *sigh* .....


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> The foundation packaging is not bad either.


Which foundation are you using, *Cobbie*? I'm about at the point in the year where I pretty much only wear a little tinted moisturizer and/or concealer if anything at all.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, you sure sound like a BB Girl in the making!! And I bet you look stunning in the eyeshadow & SSG (sheer summer glow). Do you have a BB counter near you? I'm curious about the foundation shades, but live nowhere near a counter! The Sheer Luminous Fluid Foundation sounds wonderful. We just had a mini heat wave here in NY, but it's finally broken so I turned off the AC & opened the windows & skylights. The fresh air is heavenly! Tomorrow I might just dust on the SSG & a little tinted lipbalm & see how that looks.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, I go as many days without makeup as I do with so your idea of using just the SSG and lipstick (in my case the Dior Addict, which is a sheer color) sounds interesting. I'll have to try that.
> 
> I'm still so impressed with Tieks as a company. Not only are their products top notch but their CS is amazing. I ordered the Obsedian Black on Thursday, got an email the same day telling me they had shipped, and received them today, Saturday....almost unheard of except for Amazon Prime.


*Cobbie*, I made a quick run to the grocery store wearing only the SSG & Sephora Neon tinted lipbalm in pink & it looked pretty good if I do say so myself! Oh & I always do my brows, I feel nekkid w/out using either my Shu Hard 9 pencil or Clinique Brow Shaper. Wow, I'm so impressed w/the Tieks shipping timeframe! Do they always arrive so fast?


----------



## Jen

I did my massive Sephora return yesterday, and did catch a bit of attitude about it. "You know we offer samples" to which I had to just point out that 3/4 of the stuff I had they didn't have in the store and besides - it's their return policy, deal with it! I spend an insane amount of money there. Anyway, it was kind of fun shopping knowing it was trading stuff I want for stuff I don't, not really having to "pay" for it (even though I already did ), but much of what I wanted wasn't in the store.  BUT - I did get the Dior Rosy Glow blush even though the last thing I need os blush - but it's GORGEOUS! Even with my redhead skintone. Go buy it.

Speaking of gorgeous things, I got my Burberry powder also, and now see why it sells out so fast! It's beautiful. I'm not sure if I like it better than Meteorites, they're different. I loooove the smell of the meteorites though, so it does have that over the Burberry. But it just makes my skin glow. Go get that powder too if you find it!!

*majic*, I love your Tieks! I don't really see what's off on the Ruby on my iPad, but if they aren't right send them back! *Ruby* yes - they come to me in 2 days every single time, and _always_ with a personal hand written note. They know me well, obviously 
Speaking of I maybe now have Cobalt and Slate Grey too . I'm officially done for awhile, so pictures will follow eventually.

*cc1013*, welcome and YAY for a new Tieks fan!! The Obsidian are one of my favorites, I hope you like them too *Cobbie*!

Oh yes - I stopped by the outlet mall today on my way back from Cincinnati, and on impulse bought this body glow powder by Bobbi Brown called the shimmer brick ($115 on her website, others for $75 at The Cosmetics Co it was $50), it's just beautiful. I don't love sparkle, but this is the right amount of tan shimmer for the decolette and highlighting on arms and legs.


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> I did my massive Sephora return yesterday, and did catch a bit of attitude about it. "You know we offer samples" to which I had to just point out that 3/4 of the stuff I had they didn't have in the store and besides - it's their return policy, deal with it! I spend an insane amount of money there. Anyway, it was kind of fun shopping knowing it was trading stuff I want for stuff I don't, not really having to "pay" for it (even though I already did ), but much of what I wanted wasn't in the store.  BUT - I did get the Dior Rosy Glow blush even though the last thing I need os blush - but it's GORGEOUS! Even with my redhead skintone. Go buy it.
> 
> Speaking of gorgeous things, I got my Burberry powder also, and now see why it sells out so fast! It's beautiful. I'm not sure if I like it better than Meteorites, they're different. I loooove the smell of the meteorites though, so it does have that over the Burberry. But it just makes my skin glow. Go get that powder too if you find it!!
> 
> *majic*, I love your Tieks! I don't really see what's off on the Ruby on my iPad, but if they aren't right send them back! *Ruby* yes - they come to me in 2 days every single time, and _always_ with a personal hand written note. They know me well, obviously
> Speaking of I maybe now have Cobalt and Slate Grey too . I'm officially done for awhile, so pictures will follow eventually.
> 
> *cc1013*, welcome and YAY for a new Tieks fan!! The Obsidian are one of my favorites, I hope you like them too *Cobbie*!
> 
> Oh yes - I stopped by the outlet mall today on my way back from Cincinnati, and on impulse bought this body glow powder by Bobbi Brown called the shimmer brick ($115 on her website, others for $75 at The Cosmetics Co it was $50), it's just beautiful. I don't love sparkle, but this is the right amount of tan shimmer for the decolette and highlighting on arms and legs.


*Jen* sorry you got flack at Sephora but I'm happy to hear you got the Dior Rosy Glow, I love that blush! What else did you get at Sephora? I might make a quick trip tomorrow. I ordered a Pacifica perfume roll-on (Tahitian Vanilla) w/out smelling first & I don't like it at all. Glad you're loving the Burberry Sheer Glow too! Would love a comparison between it & the Meteorites sometime....2 day shipping is really amazing these days. And your notes should be hand written on gold leaf 

*Cobbie*, sounds like a tough choice about the Tieks every day!! When did you get that GA palette? I must've missed that post...it's gorgeous. I remember reading about it on Best things in Beauty.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Flow chart?  ahhhh, yes, a flow chart.  I'm sorry but no time for a flow chart now.  You will have to resort to post-it notes.

I woke up early and took a long walk around the lake.

I also woke up with the bright idea that we would move the guest room to the sitting room and the sitting room to the (former) guest room.  I'm surprised my hubby still loves me after today.  It was a JOB!!!  Of course that stirred up all the little dust bunnies so I had to clean the room from top to bottom including washing all the bedding that could be washed.

I had a counter full of tomatoes so I decided to can them.  In between all of that, I ended up cleaning and vacuuming and mopping the entire house because we are supposed to keep the grandbaby tomorrow night.  EXCEPT, they called and wanted to know if she could come tonight!!!!  YAY!!!  We can't wait but we are already whipped!  Let's just hope she sleeps.

Oh, and did I mention I cooked dinner too? I'm sure there was another thing or two.  Who has time to take a shower much less wear makeup        Flow chart  hrrruuumppppp!

OH, I ordered my hubby some new cologne because he is out and we canNOT find Eddie Bauer Adventurer II anywhere!  I also ordered him a winch for his Jeep Wrangler and his retirement next week.       Good stuff there!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks!!! I have certainly stimulated the economy since my retirement. I can't think what all just now...but I did order that Dior Rosy Glow blush myself. It's all *Skyblue's* fault.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, I ordered the GA palette from Nordstrom on 05-12. It was probably the BTIB that _made_ me do it.


*Cobbie*, those darn blogs... 

*SN*, phew...you've had a busy day! Enjoy your time w/the little munchkin, & yes, sleep is good!


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, you are CRAZY! Where did you get all that energy? . Enjoy your visit with the baby!  You will _love_ the *Dior Rosy Glow*!

* Cobbie and Jen*, now I REALLY want the *Burberry Summer Glow*! Excellent marketing on the company's part. Perhaps it will make a return appearance next summer. I hate waiting!

*Ruby*, I have to use eyebrow pencil, too. I've been using IT Cosmetics which I like better than the Dior pencil. I think they changed the formula.


----------



## ellesu

Whew! I just _thought_ I was tired until I read your post, *SN*.  And....*Ruby* and *Cobbie*, my list grows long(er) from reading your posts. And....*Jen* and *Cobbie*, I saw those pics of your lovely lilac Tieks!  I'm this close // to ordering a pair. I don't know what I'm waiting on - I'll blame it on the heat. 

My latest makeup tries for my dry face have been with Mally's products. I like them - don't think I'll be using the concealer too much but the primer is nice. So far, it hasn't dried out my face and my face doesn't feel greasy when I use it. I got this kit on a one time only offer (I think that's what they called it): http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A227093
Mally's makeup does stay in place even on these steamy hot days.

Since I can't find the Summer Glow I decided to give the Bobbi Brown bronzer a try. I've never used her products but have wanted to try them for a while. I also ordered this: http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/2338/7350/Makeup/Face/Tinted-Moisturizers/EXTRA-Broad-Spectrum-SPF-25-Tinted-Moisturizing-Balm/index.tmpl
It just sounds so....hydrating.  All those lovely moist adjectives got me.


----------



## skyblue

*Ellesu*, I like *Mally's* mascara. I have it in my mascara rotation. I also love* Bare Minerals Flawless Definition Mascara*. The brush is great for separation. I didn't expect to like it, but I was pleasantly surprised.

http://www.sephora.com/bareminerals-flawless-definition-mascara-P242120?skuId=1195627

I use *Benefit They're Real Mascara* as well. I always use the *Dior Lash Primer* prior. It makes a huge difference!


----------



## corkyb

ellesu said:


> Whew! I just _thought_ I was tired until I read your post, *SN*.  And....*Ruby* and *Cobbie*, my list grows long(er) from reading your posts. And....*Jen* and *Cobbie*, I saw those pics of your lovely lilac Tieks!  I'm this close // to ordering a pair. I don't know what I'm waiting on - I'll blame it on the heat.
> 
> My latest makeup tries for my dry face have been with Mally's products. I like them - don't think I'll be using the concealer too much but the primer is nice. So far, it hasn't dried out my face and my face doesn't feel greasy when I use it. I got this kit on a one time only offer (I think that's what they called it): http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A227093
> Mally's makeup does stay in place even on these steamy hot days.
> 
> Since I can't find the Summer Glow I decided to give the Bobbi Brown bronzer a try. I've never used her products but have wanted to try them for a while. I also ordered this: http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/2338/7350/Makeup/Face/Tinted-Moisturizers/EXTRA-Broad-Spectrum-SPF-25-Tinted-Moisturizing-Balm/index.tmpl
> It just sounds so....hydrating.  All those lovely moist adjectives got me.


Ellesiu. I did not care for the Bobbi Brown bronzer, but I think they have changed it. This was a number of years ago. I don't like shimmer at all but this was just tooo flat and tooo brown. However, the tinted moisturizing Extra Balm? I ADORED it when I used it. It was one of my favorite foundations ever. I will tell you though, it is VERY moisturizing and VERY full coverage. I was surprised they called it a tinted moisturizer. I used it when I was really tan and a blonde. I am no longer either. And it really was too moisturizing for me for the summer and that was when I wanted it. But the product is par excellence, especially if you have dry skin. I purchased it several times and I may try it again at some point. But, again, it's full coverage, which is surprising for a "tinted moisturizer". Just a great product though. That entire Extra line is fabulous for very dry skin. She developed it for her own skin.


----------



## corkyb

ellesu said:


> Whew! I just _thought_ I was tired until I read your post, *SN*.  And....*Ruby* and *Cobbie*, my list grows long(er) from reading your posts. And....*Jen* and *Cobbie*, I saw those pics of your lovely lilac Tieks!  I'm this close // to ordering a pair. I don't know what I'm waiting on - I'll blame it on the heat.
> 
> My latest makeup tries for my dry face have been with Mally's products. I like them - don't think I'll be using the concealer too much but the primer is nice. So far, it hasn't dried out my face and my face doesn't feel greasy when I use it. I got this kit on a one time only offer (I think that's what they called it): http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.tpl.csweb.cm_scid.cswb.item.A227093
> Mally's makeup does stay in place even on these steamy hot days.
> 
> Since I can't find the Summer Glow I decided to give the Bobbi Brown bronzer a try. I've never used her products but have wanted to try them for a while. I also ordered this: http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/2338/7350/Makeup/Face/Tinted-Moisturizers/EXTRA-Broad-Spectrum-SPF-25-Tinted-Moisturizing-Balm/index.tmpl
> It just sounds so....hydrating.  All those lovely moist adjectives got me.


Oh, and I would keep checking for the Burberry SUmmer Glow. Saks got it back in stock when the entire country was out in Nordstroms. Saks Manhattan is the only store in the country that carries the Burberry line though. Believe me, I checked. Many Nordstroms do though.


----------



## ellesu

*skyblue*, I'm glad to hear you like the Mally mascara -it's the one product I haven't tried yet. I've added the other mascaras you mentioned to my list.  And....lash primer. Never tried that either. Where have I been?

*corky*, thank you for the info! My quest for the Summer Glow will begin anew tomorrow. I was worried the BB bronzer might be too dirty looking on my face. I noticed they're sending a return envelop with my order so I'm guessing that means I can return it if it doesn't work? I didn't even think to check on that before ordering! I'm excited to hear you liked the Extra Balm and that it is indeed moisturizing. I'm surprised at all the tinted moisturizers being so full coverage. I just started trying them last summer but I expected something much lighter/sheerer.


----------



## skyblue

*Ellesu*, for me, eyelash primer is essential.  It's totally worth the extra step.

The _Burberry Summer Glow_ is available on Amazon for $105!!!! OUCH!!!


----------



## majic

All this makeup talk is going waaaaay over my head - I never wear it!

I'm wearing my Pop Pink Tieks today with a plain grey dress - they really do 'pop' and I've had so many compliments on them! When I fitst got them out of the box I wondered if they were too bright (they are VERY neon!), but now that I'm actually wearing them I really love them  It's making me wonder if I should add the Outrageous Orange to my wishlist… hmm. I'm not keen on the neon green or yellow though.

I emailed Tieks about the Ruby Reds and they said it could be that because they're made of thick patent they're not gripping my foot properly. But I have the Tiek Blue, which are also patent, and they fit perfectly - so I think the Ruby Reds must be faulty. I even wondered if they'd been labelled with the wrong size. Anyway, I'm going to have to send them back I think, they are just so baggy that there's a big gap between the shoe and the side of my foot, and I don't think they'll be comfy to wear. What a shame, I was so looking forward to wearing them, they're just so gorgeous  I'm sure Tieks will sort it out for me though, their customer service has been brilliant so far.


----------



## ellesu

One preordered Summer Glow on its way to me by July 10th. My job is done for the day - hopefully. 

Many thanks to *corky* & *Cobbie* on this one. I guess. 

*majic*, enjoy being able not to wear makeup. When I could have gone bare faced, I didn't. In fact, I felt as if I needed to apply full-face makeup to go to the mailbox. Looking back that was so silly, but it was what it was. Now, the older I get - the less makeup I'm wearing. Very liberating and....the wrinkles aren't as obvious.


----------



## Someone Nameless

> One preordered Summer Glow on its way to me by July 10th. My job is done for the day - hopefully.


HOW?


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> HOW?


Yeah! How can we order it?


----------



## Jen

Did anyone else try calling Saka Manhattan where *Paula* and I got ours? The # of the Burberry counter is 212-940-2836. It's worth a shot!

Wow, what I wouldn't do to not have to wear makeup! No way I could do that - at least not if I want to feel good about myself! I have _awful_ skin. It's actually very "clear" now (no breakouts at all, and most scars are even almost gone) but my skintone is just not good. It's blotchy and uneven


----------



## Ruby296

*magic*, you are indeed fortunate not to have to wear makeup! I can get away w/nothing in the summer when I'm tanned, but the rest of the year I wear a dusting of Laura Geller Balance N Brighten, some concealer, blush & brows. That's too bad the Ruby Red Tieks didn't work, it does sound like they were marked wrong. Hope you can get a new pair that fit properly. Your Pink ones sound like they're so much fun!

For those still looking for the *Burberry SSG* I'd keep checking Nordstrom Customer Svc (1-888-596-1901) too. I've always had good luck w/them. Adina at the San Francisco counter is wonderful. She's sending me samples of foundation & lip mists to try.


----------



## ellesu

*SN* and *skyblue*, just saw your questions. I simply clicked on Cobbie's link and it took me to Saks. I couldn't buy from the link that popped up but when I did a search for Summer Golw on their site it let me preorder. But, I'm pretty sure I preordered the wrong thing. This isn't what we're all looking for, is it:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446440965&R=3386460020046&P_name=Burberry&sid=13825FC7C0FA&Ntt=burberry+sheer+summer+glow&N=0&bmUID=jwByblT

Now I need to decide whether or not to cancel or wait till it arrives and compare it to the BB bronzer I ordered.


Spoiler



crap!


 I'm glad you guys asked because I'd probably never have checked it otherwise. 

*Ruby*, thank you for the customer service number. I may give it a try.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh, *ellesu*, I'm so sorry!!! I saw that earlier when it was available (before it said pre-order) and thought I'd found it. It does sound similar.

I got the Dior Rosy Glow today and I love it! Just by looking at it, who would have thought that it would look so nice on! It is so natural and I am glad I accidentally ordered it.


----------



## Ruby296

ellesu said:


> *Ruby*, thank you for the customer service number. I may give it a try.


You're welcome, hope you can find it!

*SN*, glad to hear you love the Dior Rosy Glow!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*ellesu*, I keep meaning to ask you - did you ever go get your eyebrows threaded? How did you like it?


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Oh, *ellesu*, I'm so sorry!!! I saw that earlier when it was available (before it said pre-order) and thought I'd found it. It does sound similar.
> 
> I got the Dior Rosy Glow today and I love it! Just by looking at it, who would have thought that it would look so nice on! It is so natural and I am glad I accidentally ordered it.


YEAH, *SN*!!!!! Would I ever steer you wrong?


----------



## ellesu

Someone Nameless said:


> *ellesu*, I keep meaning to ask you - did you ever go get your eyebrows threaded? How did you like it?


Not yet. I just today thought about checking how long I have left to use the Groupon. I think I'll go check while I'm thinking about it. I'll be sure and let you know how it goes. Ya know, I heard somewhere that over half of Groupons weren't used.

I'm going to let my Burberry _mistake_ product ship, *Cobbie*. I really want to find something I like. The first tinted moisturizer I ever tried was Hourglass and so far it's the best I've found for light coverage. My mistake was ordering a shade too light. I mix it with Smashbox (which is heavier and too dark) and it works better. I really need to get myself into a store and get shade matched - everything turns so yellow on me.


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> YEAH, *SN*!!!!! Would I ever steer you wrong?


You haven't so far! Thank you!!!!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> The only Groupon I bought was for some nuts. I waited a few months and when I went to order them the company was out of business, lol. Groupon refunded my money.
> 
> Burberry's quality is so nice you're sure to like it assuming it's a color you can use. We must be sisters. I'll order things that I have no idea if the colors are right just to avoid going into the stores. I must look like an easy mark because I am so easily waylaid by SAs in the cosmetic department. I have to use *Skyblue's* method - make no eye contact until I get to where I'm going.


LOL, *Cobbie*!  Glad to hear you have mastered my technique!


----------



## Someone Nameless

ooooops, Obsidian Black Tiek's accidentally headed my way.


----------



## majic

Someone Nameless said:


> ooooops, Obsidian Black Tiek's accidentally headed my way.


Yay! I love my obsidian Tieks


----------



## ellesu

*Cobbie*, I think I ordered that same Groupon for nuts. Same thing happened with me. I've bought a couple of good deals from local restaurants on Groupon and Living Social. When we were staying on Dauphin Island for hubby's job, I bought a Groupon from a local seafood restaurant here in BR. We were able to come home most weekends and on our way back to AL every Sunday, we'd stop by and pick up quarts of frozen gumbo to heat and eat during the week. The Groupon coupon worked as intended I'm sure because we'd also pick up seafood dinners for that night and other odds and ends to take back with us.

I'm really liking Mally's Perfect Prep Poreless Primer (fine ex of alliteration!). It's supposed to seal your moisturizer and, for me, it's working. I did something today that worked so well I'm amazed I haven't tried the technique before. I only applied a bit of foundation to parts of my face to even out my skin. I fully expected it to look splotchy but was surprised at how good it looked. We'll see if I can accomplish it again.

I guess I might as well order the Dior eyelash primer *skyblue*recommended. I'm curious about that now. 

*SN*, I have the matte black and love them. Off to check the difference.... Lilac first, tho.


----------



## majic

Ladies, talk to me about snake Tieks. They have the lilac snake in my size and I reeeeeeally want them, but I've read that they fit loose. Who's tried them? How loose are they, and where are they loose - front/heel/all over? Not sure I'd want to go down a size as 9s are a little short in the toe...

It's a hassle for me to return them as I'm in the UK, so advice appreciated.


----------



## skyblue

Okay, I *KNOW* I am going to regret asking this.......  :

*Cobbie*, what is the name of the _upscale beauty blog _you love?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hahahaha........


----------



## hudsonam

*skyblue*, this one?

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, I think!


----------



## corkyb

WARNING!!  WARNING!! W.A.R.N.I.N.G

Do not click on the above link on BTIB blog.
YOu WILL regret it.

YOu may now resume your normal activities.

Paula


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> WARNING!! WARNING!! W.A.R.N.I.N.G
> 
> Do not click on the above link on BTIB blog.
> YOu WILL regret it.
> 
> YOu may now resume your normal activities.
> 
> Paula


Too funny, Paula!!!


----------



## majic

Cobbie said:


> Have these Copperhead Snake Tieks always been around? Hmmmm.....


I think so... I always overlook them though because I prefer the lavendar or electric snake. Might order lavendar at the weekend depending on whether your next pair is loose or not...


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> *skyblue*, for future reference, I didn't introduce the BTIB blog here. *Hudsonam* did. Blame her.


*Cobbie*, it wasn't me!! I had never heard of it until this thread. So who is the culprit?!


----------



## Someone Nameless

And poor Neo.  She has been so quiet, this must be the SMACKDOWN of all SMACKDOWNS!!!


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> My sincerest apologies, *hudsonam*. I knew it was either you or *Ruby*. When you answered I chose you.  Notice how quiet *Ruby* has been since my finger-pointing in your direction?


Or maybe it was Neo? Speaking of the missing Neo.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> My sincerest apologies, *hudsonam*. I knew it was either you or *Ruby*. When you answered I chose you.  Notice how quiet *Ruby* has been since my finger-pointing in your direction?


I confess *Cobbie*, it was me!! I'm sorry but I can't be held responsible for whatever purchases any of you make after clicking the link


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Click at your own risk.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418163&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446509406&R=3348901062138&P_name=Dior&N=4294912419+306418163&bmUID=jwP.knC
> 
> And...
> 
> http://www.mywomenstuff.com/2010/05/12/very-limited-very-exclusive-dior-tailleur-bar-palette/
> 
> Then...
> 
> http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2010/05/very-limited-edition-dior-palette.html
> 
> You're welcome.


Cobbie, I am in love! . Beautiful!!


----------



## majic

Cobbie said:


> Thanks, *majic*. I must have been overlooking them, also. Sadly, they're now on my radar.
> 
> My Lavender Snakes shipped yesterday so I should get them tomorrow or Saturday, at least my last ones arrived in two days.  I'll post about the fit.


Lavendar snake in sz 10 have sold out! Nooooooo!  So disappointed. There are no snake pairs left in my size now


----------



## skyblue

The _copperhead_ snake *Tieks* are gorgous! I wish Tieks made heels!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I am DONE with Ulta.  Unless I happen to go in the store and purchase something, I will NEVER be ordering from Ulta again.  They have some of the craziest policies and ways of doing things.  Twice now I've had really bad experiences.  Have any of you had issues with Ulta?  I'll be sticking with Sephora.


----------



## ellesu

Ladies, I have to share something about my Phoenix Linens sheets - especially since so many of us have Comphy sheets. The set up: Hubby got a couple of minor cuts and scrapes on one of his calves. He put band aids on but they came off during the night _while he was sleeping on my (okay, our) new silver Phoenix Linens sheets!_ There were several blood stains and smears that I noticed when making the bed the next morning. I _dabbed_ the stains with a damp cloth and they didn't go away but faded a bit. Instead of taking off the sheets and treating them as I should have, I waited a couple of days for the scheduled bed change.  Of course, by then I forgot and dumped the sheets into the washer *and* the dryer! When I took the sheets out of the dryer to fold - there were the blood stains staring me in the face. I figured they were ruined. I did a bit of google-ing with discouraging results and decided to go for broke. I dug out my trusty tube of DiDi Seven and held my breath. Here's the neat part! As I wetting the sheets, preparing to spread the DiDi Seven, I noticed the blood dissolving. I was so surprised I just stared for a minute - then I grabbed a damp rag and started dabbing away. The blood stains are gone and it only took water and a damp rag.

I'm hoping since Comphy sheets are also microfiber, stains will come out as easily. I hope I never have to find out tho. I guess both brands are pre-treated for hotel/resort use. Whatever it is, I am a happy gal!

*Cobbie*, I swear those links are jumping around when my mouse just hovers over them.  I'm going to force them into submission tho.

*SN*, I've never tried Ulta. I guess Sephora works too well for me. You know I'm going to have to go check it out now, don't you? 

No problem with the links when I went back to them, Cobbie. Drool!


----------



## Kindy Lu

Someone Nameless said:


> I am DONE with Ulta. Unless I happen to go in the store and purchase something, I will NEVER be ordering from Ulta again. They have some of the craziest policies and ways of doing things. Twice now I've had really bad experiences. Have any of you had issues with Ulta? I'll be sticking with Sephora.


 Do you mind if I ask what kind of bad experience? I just sent something back to them today and I hope I don't run into any problems.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes. I'm not at home now but will explain when I'm back home.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*ellesu*, that's great about the ease of stain removal with the Phoenix Linens sheets. After using them for a while, do you still like them as well (or better in hot weather) as the Comphy ones?

My experience with Ulta: I ordered that red carpet nail kit that H2M was raving about a month or so ago and when it arrived there was a problem. One of the bottles was open and completely empty. Also, I think it was supposed to have emery boards and an orange stick but they were not in the box. That was not a huge deal, but still. I had used a discount code so I got it at a good price.

When I called them, they said to ship it back. They would credit me and then I could order another one. My coupon code was expired by that point so to order another one would be full price. I asked them to go ahead and place my order for one over the phone (and give me the discounted price) and I would return this one for credit. They said they couldn't do that because they didn't have the ability to adjust prices. I asked them to just do an exchange when they got this one back. They said they couldn't do that. They could only credit me and I'd have to reorder. I reminded them that I didn't want to reorder because I got a discount and if I couldn't get the same discount, I didn't want it. They said if I ordered again, once I received it, I could call back and get the discount price adjusted.    By this point I was really wondering if that was possible. They couldn't adjust a price to give me the discount at the time of purchase but they could adjust it once I ordered it again for full price?   

I decided to hold on to it for a week or so until I was close to the actual store (which is an hour an a half away). They called the store and told them to hold the same item for me to exchange. For my trouble they said they would also send me a $15 gift card.

When I got to the actual store, they didn't even have one in the store so needless to say, they were not holding me one. They were very helpful and put together a kit with separate items (light, polish kit, etc) and made it work. They also gave me a discount on the other items that I purchased. That turned out OK.

I received the gift card in the mail. Hubby needed some new cologne so I ordered, used the gift card and it shipped. A day or so later in looking at the tracking I noticed that it said there was a problem with the label. It could not be read so the package was returned to the shipper. Today I called them and asked if they could send it back out to me. Nope, they would credit me and I could reorder. I explained that I used a gift card and a credit card and they said they would refund the payment exactly the way I purchased. I have since thrown the gift card away. She told me that once I received the credit, I could call back for about the gift card and ask them to issue a new one.

So, I've had a problem with both orders I've tried to place online and it seems like such a hassle to correct the problems that it is not even worth it.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Oh my gosh, SN....I'm so sorry you had such problems with Ulta! I feel so badly that my recommendation is what caused you such trouble. I hope you at least like the kit. :-(


----------



## majic

Cobbie said:


> *majic*, I just checked my door and found my Lavender Snake Tieks. I'm sorry I didn't look earlier but I didn't think the mailman had left me anything today. Sadly, they are going back. They are not as loose as the two previous pairs but they simply do not hug my feet like my other ones do. When I walk around in them I feel like they could slip off if I'm not careful. Keep in mind that I'm an 8.5 and I wear a 9. So if you measure an even size it might fit you better.
> 
> The poor Tieks people. When I ordered these I wrote a message in their Comment Box that the Lavender Snakes were so beautiful that I was going to try a third pair hoping this would be the magic number. I'll have to write an apology with my return, lol, and can take the CopperHead Snakes off my list.


Oh what a shame!  I wear a 10 in Tieks but it was a close call between that and the 9s, which were just a bit too short and tight. (Though my first ever pair, the lilac, are a 9 and are really comfy after stretching them). So I'm wondering if a size 9 snake might work on me? They're sold out too, but maybe I'll stalk the site and grab yours when you return them!

The lovely Tieks people have given me a special discount off my next order because of the faulty ruby reds - I was going to keep them, but I found someone who wanted to buy them off me - her feet are wider than mine so the loose elastic doesn't bother her. I'm going to order another pair and hope it was a one off problem with that shoe.

SN - what a rubbish experience, no wonder you don't want to shop there again!

EDIT Cobbie - let me know when you've sent them back so I can keep an eye out!


----------



## majic

Cobbie said:


> *majic*, I just sent you a PM concerning my LS Tieks.


Thanks Cobbie


----------



## majic

Ooh this looks fab for shoe storage - might have to get one for my growing Tieks collection http://tszuji.co.uk/shoe-wheel-rakku/#fo_c=30&fo_k=17da5429f3006a7d7f1ac3f75de00700&fo_s=gshuk


----------



## Hippie2MARS

majic said:


> Ooh this looks fab for shoe storage - might have to get one for my growing Tieks collection http://tszuji.co.uk/shoe-wheel-rakku/#fo_c=30&fo_k=17da5429f3006a7d7f1ac3f75de00700&fo_s=gshuk


That is SO cool! Here is the link to a seller in the US: 
http://rakkudesigns.com/shoe-wheel.asp

Shipping is $23.26...a little more than I'm willing to pay! Great concept though.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Just got back from seeing "Magic Mike" with my girls. Oh my!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Oh, I can't wait to see it.  But 'm going by myself so I don't embarass myself with all the drooling.  Joe Manganiello is my definition of male perfection (physically at least).


----------



## gadgetgirl003

cmg.sweet said:


> Oh, I can't wait to see it. But 'm going by myself so I don't embarass myself with all the drooling. Joe Manganiello is my definition of male perfection (physically at least).


LOL I had to google his name, but when I saw his picture I said "Alcide! Swoon"


----------



## skyblue

Segue from _beefcake_ to _chocolate cake_: I re-pinned a recipe for *Black Magic Cake* on Pinterest that is super yummy!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just stalked you and found it.


----------



## corkyb

majic said:


> Ooh this looks fab for shoe storage - might have to get one for my growing Tieks collection http://tszuji.co.uk/shoe-wheel-rakku/#fo_c=30&fo_k=17da5429f3006a7d7f1ac3f75de00700&fo_s=gshuk


30 pairs of shoes for 30inches by 30 inches space and it spins seems like a good deal to me. I'm always looking for more room.
Might have to break down and buy this in spite of the shipping price. Anybody look on Amazon?


----------



## Someone Nameless

LIMITED EDITION. Knock yourselves out.     (not me).....

http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Powder-ROUTE-DES-INDES-DE-CHANEL-130688?WT.srch=1


----------



## skyblue

I will post it for you, *Cobbie*, but probably not until Wednesday. Work is crazy!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Thanks, *Skyblue*. I found this one. Is it yours? My granddaughter and I are making it this afternoon.


Yes, *Cobbie*! The cake batter is super thin, but it bakes up moist and delicious! I didn't have baking chocolate for the frosting, so I used chocolate chips and cut back on the powdered sugar by half. It's super sweet. I will make adjustments, or use a different frosting recipe next time. It's actually such a good cake you don't need much frosting. 

I hope you have fun with your granddaughter!  Let me know how you like it!


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> Yes, *Cobbie*! The cake batter is super thin, but it bakes up moist and delicious! I didn't have baking chocolate for the frosting, so I used chocolate chips and cut back on the powdered sugar by half. It's super sweet. I will make adjustments, or use a different frosting recipe next time. It's actually such a good cake you don't need much frosting.


OMGeee, that cake looks delicious!! If it weren't hot & humid I'd fire up the oven & make it, but it's going to have to wait for a cooler day. Thanks for sharing *skyblue*, and for your thoughts on the frosting.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> It _is_ delicious!!!!! My 7-yr old granddaughter and I made it yesterday. Last night my son and DIL dropped off my other granddaughter for a few hours and they took a large piece home with them. I had a piece last night and it's wonderful. Except for a couple of pieces the cake went home today with my granddaughter, the sous-chef. Sure hated to see it go but I don't need the rest of that decadent cake around my house.


*Cobbie*, would I ever steer you wrong   . Told you it was *YUMMY*!!


----------



## ellesu

Dang it! My mouth is watering. *skyblue*, that recipe pushed me over the edge - waiting for my Pinterset invite.


----------



## skyblue

ellesu said:


> Dang it! My mouth is watering. *skyblue*, that recipe pushed me over the edge - waiting for my Pinterset invite.


*Ellesu*, I will post it later tonight! I have another one in the oven now. We're having a cookout before the fireworks. We're even doing sparklers and water balloons! Yep, we're crazy!


----------



## ellesu

*skyblue*, no hurry. I'm pretty sure I found it.  And then I remembered Cobbie had posted a link. Mention chocolate around here and...off we go....


----------



## Someone Nameless

ellesu, you probably missed it because it is so far back but I wondered if you still like your Phoenix Linen sheets as well as the Comphy sheets now that you have slept on them for a while.  I did see that they have great stain release.  YAY!

We are on the bubble about getting rid of our queen size bed and getting a king.  If that is the case I'll have to have new sheets.  We've slept in a queen for 36 years, so I just don't know.  

I don't think you need an invite to pinterest.com.  I think you can just register but if not, send me your email addy in a PM and I'll send you and invite.

Where is Jen?


----------



## skyblue

Here you go, *ellesu*. I decided to copy and paste for time limitations:

http://www.justapinch.com/recipe/lisa-glass/black-magic-cake-best-chocolate-cake-ever/cake?source=fork_FB_black_magic_cake

ENJOY! 

*SN*, I was just wondering about *Jen*, too!


----------



## majic

skyblue said:


> *SN*, I was just wondering about *Jen*, too!


Hope she's ok...


----------



## Jen

Here I am!! Thanks for thinking of me, I'm ok! Just been crazy busy. We did a staycation last week, and my whole goal was to complete a bunch of projects (and sleep in every day!). Unfortunately my husband insisted on going to Pittsburgh to visit his dad for a few days (even though it was the ONE thing I really did not want to do on my vacation....), so I only got a couple of the projects done - but it sure was nice to sleep in for a week!! Work has been just insanely stressful lately, I needed some time just away from this office and that ringing phone with upset people on the other end of it. I'm refreshed and ready to deal with it again!! Though I'm bummed about my projects, one of them was a jewelry organization one I got the idea from on Pinterest, if it works out like I think it will I'll post pictures. It's a genius idea!! If it works, we'll see. It's basically a curtain rod or towel bar, and you use shower curtain hooks to hang necklaces. I'm doing it with a smaller dowel rod and some smaller curtain hooks I found at Ikea, if it looks good I'll share! Here is a picture of the general idea -










Let's see, what fun purchases have I made?! I know there have been a few since I went shopping a few times. I went to Kohls a couple of times, the second to use the Kohls cash I got on the first trip - and thanks to the BTiB blog ( ) I stopped by the Vera Wang Costmetics that are brand new. I ended up leaving with the lip primer and tinted moisturizer. LOVED both of them!!!! So with my Kohls cash I went back and got the pressed powder and an eyeshadow. Plus I got a free T-Shirt! I'm impressed with this line so far, the BTiB blog was as usual correct!! 
I am on an eyeshadow obsession kick too, and it all started with the Chantecaille order and the UNii!! I ordered 2 more Chantecaille refills, and happened to stop by the Le Metier counter - their eyeshadows are unbelievably GORGEOUS!!! I got several of those too, the pigment is amazing and they blend beautifully. I would definitely recommend seeing them in person though, they don't look the same as the swatches you get online. And, I'm annoyed with the way they're all fitting in the UNiis.....so I used my $18 credit at beauty.com ($13 was Drugstore dollars, $5 was for taking a survey) and got a Z Pallete Pro that is a bigger version of the UNii, I get it all today so we'll see how it all fits. I'm good on eyeshadow though for a LONG time!!! I also ended up at the mall on Tuesday, I got off work early so headed up to my favorite one that I hardly go to because every time I want to go it's bad traffic time. I went to Sephora, and had NO trouble spending the rest of my store credit from that return. I got 2 MUFE eyeshadows (I know, this must STOP), another Dior Lip Glow because I love it, a Guerlain shine lipstick, a mini brush cleaner for travel, the MUFE Kabuki&#8230;..and though I do NOT need any more highlighters or anything of the sort I saw this and there was only 1 left so I saw it as a sign.



*SN* what a BUMMER about your experience at Ulta!!! I've bought a ton there, but have to say I haven't really had problems with anything yet so haven't had to experience their customer service. I haven't even used that nail kit yet, I'm terrible!! I think after the first time I use it I'll use it more often, it's just doing it the first time will take some time, and I haven't found it yet!!

*majic* - a SPECIAL discount on your next Tieks order? How many will you get  Take advantage, right?!


----------



## Ruby296

Welcome back, *Jen*. I like that jewelry/necklace organizer, so functional & not fussy looking. Sounds like you've had a decent week off & procured yourself some fun stuff! I took a quick look at the Vera Wang stuff at Kohl's but they didn't have everything out yet. I'm curious if she's got any brow stuff too. Even though I love my Shu pencil its still too long to fit in my mu bag & I can't take it w/me w/out worrying it might break. I have that Dior highlighter (amber diamond?) & I like it a lot. It's been discontinued so you're lucky to have gotten the last one! I just got the IT Cosmetics HD Illuminizer & brush from QVC. It got rave reviews but I'm on the fence about it still. I love the brush so I may keep it just for that.


----------



## Jen

Thanks *Ruby*! Not to enable , but I got this recently on the high recommendation of a friend, and I LOVE it. I still love the Shu, but this is actually faster and has a handy brush on one end. Plus, it swivels up so no sharpening. Perfect for the purse!! I've never seen one shaped like this either, it's perfect for the eyebrows. I actually considered breaking my Shu in half so it would a) fit in my drawer straight instead of sideways, and b) to have one in my purse! I couldn't bring myself to do it though. 
(Picture link not working for some reason)
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Tom-Ford-Beauty-Brow-Sculptor-Chestnut-tom-ford-eyebrow/prod143440027___/?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dtom%252Bford%252Beyebrow%2526_requestid%253D3031&eItemId=prod142560224&cmCat=search

Plus they have free shipping, code JULYFS.

That Dior highligher has been discontinued?! Well then, I'm glad I went ahead and got it!!

Bummer you don't love the IT illuminizer, maybe it'll take a little playing with it. Sometimes the brush can be the best part though!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Welcome back Jen!  How does the Dior highlighter compare to the Burberry Sheer Summer Glow?


----------



## Jen

Thanks!!  I haven't had much chance to play with it, but I'd say it's more of a highlighter than the Summer Glow.  I use the Summer Glow as an all over and wouldn't call it sparkly at all, this is very gold-ish and much more of a shine.  But, I haven't tried it as an all over powder yet, so I'll do that when I get home from work (in case it's bad!) and report back!  Still no luck finding it, huh?  Did you try Saks Manhattan?


----------



## Someone Nameless

No, no luck finding it.  I did try Saks Manhattan, if I was calling the right number.  It was confusing.


----------



## Jen

When I called Saks directly and they transfered me to the Burberry counter, they couldn't hear me so they gave me their direct line.  The woman that first helped me was completely clueless, so a guy got on and he was fabulous.  The number is 212-940-2836.  Worth a shot!


----------



## ellesu

*SN*, yes, I still like my Phoenix Linens sheets compared to my Comphy - but only because of the weight of the sheets (for me). I would think most would find Comphy more luxurious but for me they will be my winter sheets. (All 6 1/2 hours of winter we get down here!) Phoenix Linens are like Comphy in that they don't wrinkle. I was using bamboo sheets before and they wrinkle like crazy. We've talked about up sizing mattresses from queen to king but I don't think we have the space. Well, we have the space but there wouldn't be much space left over with a king. And thanks for the pinterest offer but the site sent one - I had to leave my email and wait for it to arrive. I don't know if that's how it normally works. Now to figure out how the thing works!

Hi, *Jen*! You've been missed. I'm glad you managed to fit in a bit of down time. I like the jewelry organizer idea, too. I just need a larger closet. 

*Ruby*, is an illuminizer much different from a highlighter? I've never used either. Heck, I'm just getting around to bronzers.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen said:


> When I called Saks directly and they transfered me to the Burberry counter, they couldn't hear me so they gave me their direct line. The woman that first helped me was completely clueless, so a guy got on and he was fabulous. The number is 212-940-2836. Worth a shot!


I just called and spoke with a guy but he said they are all sold out and won't be getting anymore because it was a limited edition. Thank you for the number!


----------



## Jen

No problem, it was sure worth trying!!  I searched, the only place I see it is on ebay for $98.50 and it's USED   
Really?  USED and you're asking for twice what it cost you?  

I forgot to comment, there is a HUGE difference between King and Queen.  Huge.  But, if you've slept on a queen for most of your life you probably don't need it!  But it's crazy - when we went from Queen to King it felt like we each had a mile of bed.  Love it.


----------



## majic

Welcome back Jen! That jewellery organiser looks like a cool idea.



Jen said:


> *majic* - a SPECIAL discount on your next Tieks order? How many will you get  Take advantage, right?!


I might have to order a few pairs  Just waiting to see if I can grab some lavender snakes, then I'll make my order.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, I'm afraid that brow enhancing serum might bring back my unibrow.  

ellesu, thanks!  It's just as hot here as it is there so we would probably be happy with them too.  We sleep on a king size bed when we go to the beach and I always come home wanting one.  I don't mind changing the mattress and I have plenty of room.  I just hate giving up my headboard/footboard and having to find another one.


----------



## majic

Thank Cobbie. Not sure if they'll be able to hold them for me - I'm waiting to hear back from them. In any case, I'll stalk the site over the weekend!


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, thanks for the link to the TF brow pencil...I think! I've read that it's an awesome product & when I'm near NM I'll give it a look. I need a charcoal color & I'm not sure the Espresso will work based on the color swatch on the site. Most browns pull red on me & it just looks bad!! I think you're right about needing more time to play w/the IT Illimunizer. It's been so hot that I really haven't put much on my face lately. I also agree w/you that the Dior highlighter is more noticeable but isn't over the top shiny like some can be. I do love the Burberry powder a lot though, it's subtle but it's "there".

[quote author=ellesu]
*Ruby*, is an illuminizer much different from a highlighter? I've never used either. Heck, I'm just getting around to bronzers.
[/quote]

*Ellesu*, I think those 2 words are fairly synonymous. I called it Illuminizer b/c that's what IT calls it. This particular one gives a "pearly sheen" to your skin & I like it when I swatch it on my arm. I'm a little bit tanned now & maybe it's too "stark" looking now....not really sure but I'll probably end up keeping it. I'm still figuring bronzers out too, you are not alone


----------



## Jen

It is a little tricky to get used to *Cobbie*! It feels awkward because of the angle on it. But once you do it's great. I actually got Chesnut, the swatches I saw online seemed to show the most red in that color.

*Ellesu*, I think *Ruby* is right. They are very similar words!! I always think of an illuminizer as an all over the face thing, and a highlighter is usually only on certain places to accent. I can bet though that some of what I think are 'highlighters' though are also called 'luminizers' and shouldn't be used all over!

*SN*, that IS a pain to have to change the head/foot boards, especially if you like them. Hopefully you can find one you like just as much or more with a new one! What kind of bed are you going to get? Do you have a preference?

I forgot to report on my Hautelook order experience. Remember those cute cobalt leggings I posted (and then concequently bought the cobalt TIEKS) awhile back from American Apparel? Well, I got my order last week. They sent TWO of the brown instead of a brown and a cobalt  BOO! I was so mad. I'm just going to keep them and not bother complaining about it, they were like $11, and now the sale was so long ago they surely won't have any of them left. This is the second time this has happened to me with Hautelook!! I totally bet they knew what they were doing, but were out of the blue so figured instead of figuring out how to contact me or whatever that was just the easiest way to get it off their plate.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sorry if my postings were scattered earlier. I was keeping the grandbaby today and one year olds can certainly keep you on your toes and hopping!!!

When I talked to the guy at the Burberry counter he did tell me that the limited edition of the Sheer Summer Glow was sold out and they wouldn't be getting more. He recommended the 'Fresh Glow' and said it was very similar to the Sheer Summer Glow except in a liquid form. He said it's great. Have any of you ever tried this?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-fresh-glow-luminous-fluid-base/3207490

About my bed situation - right now we have a cherry 4 post rice carved bed. The bed is very tall off the ground which I like because the poodles can't jump on it. They sleep in beds underneath the bed.  The things I don't like about it are that it is impossible to get a bedskirt unless I have one custom made and it's hard to just sit down on the edge of the bed.

If we get a new bed, we would keep the matching cherry bedroom suit. We have a friend that owns an upscale furniture store here and he has been real excited about some type of leather upholstered headboards that he is getting. He said they are the newest thing but I don't know if they would go with my traditional cherry furniture.


----------



## Jen

Now I'm really curious about this liquid Burberry glow. Interesting. *SN*, I think you need to get it and tell us about it 
I'm bummed you couldn't find it and that it's gone already. I mean it's still summer!

I have a dark brown leather bed (it's a whole frame and headboard) and I LOVE it. We didn't love any furniture set so we made our own, we just made sure the leather closely matched the wood we picked and it looks great. I think leather will look fine, just go with a cherry colored leather! That would be gorgeous.

Yesterday when I got home I took a powder brush and swiped that Dior highlighter and lightly put it all over my face. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, and actually the more I looked at it, it was really kind of pretty! But really a bit much for all over, it's definitely one to use as a highlighter on cheekbones, eyebrows, etc - but it's a beautiful gold glow color that isn't at all sparkly - which is what I look for in a highlighter!! I definitely did not need another one, but it's pretty so why not.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well, after last night I got up this morning and went out and bought the king size (Tempurpedic) bed.  It will be delivered sometime this afternoon.  We just made the decision to upsize this morning so I just got a frame and will take a little time to look for a headboard I really like.  

My biggest quandary - I don't have any fabulous sheets and it will take a while for them to be shipped.  In the meantime, is my best bet to go get a set of Pure Beech sheets or does anyone have any other recommendations?  HELP!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> *SN*, I have three sets of white King Comphys still wrapped the way they were shipped. Would you like to buy a set?


Thank you! I just sent you a PM.

Does anyone want to buy a set of lightly used Queen Comphys?

I was headed out the door to go buy some sheets when they called to say they were on their way to deliver the bed. Just after they finished I was headed out the door again to buy some when a friend called to chat and I told her what I had done about going out and buying a bed this morning. She asked if I even had any sheets and I said of course not and she said she had soooo many, to please come get a pair. I told her that that felt awfully personal but she insisted (and they were clean)  I went over and had a nice visit and came home with two sets. They are really nice but not Comphys.  I'll see how they do tonight. Her favorites are Tommy Bahama and some of the Biltmore sheets.


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, I need a detailed report on the *Tempurpedic*! I tried one at the store, but it is a huge investment. I have boney hip bones and my old school mattress is not so comfortable any more.  Hubby wants the king size, but like you I have resisted breaking up my traditional bedroom set.


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> Well, after last night I got up this morning and went out and bought the king size (Tempurpedic) bed. It will be delivered sometime this afternoon. We just made the decision to upsize this morning so I just got a frame and will take a little time to look for a headboard I really like.
> 
> My biggest quandary - I don't have any fabulous sheets and it will take a while for them to be shipped. In the meantime, is my best bet to go get a set of Pure Beech sheets or does anyone have any other recommendations? HELP!!!


MY pink sheets from Ruval Linen came in two days literally.


----------



## corkyb

I have the Burberry Liquid Glow.  The male SA in Manhattan SAKS talked me right into it when I bought the Burberry Summer Glow.  He told me it was meant to be used together.  I'm not sure that's true.  I love the summer glow, I can' figure out really what the liquid glow does and how to wear it.  I have tried it alone, meh.  I have to try it again under the summer glow with just that and no foundation.

The SA said it does everything and they can't keep it in stock.  I think he sold me the Brooklyn Bridge on that one, but I have only used it a couple of times.  Oh, and too much comes out of the pump at once.  I think actually one pump is not enough and two too many if I remember correctly.  I remember thinking I was wasting it.


----------



## corkyb

Sandra, I'm curious as to why you bought the Temperpedic instead of the one you found for your guest room on Amazon.  I remember you saying if you bought another memory foam for yourself, it would probably be the less expensive one on Amazon as you thought it was every bit as good.  Have you had problems with the guest one?  Just curious what changed your mind on that as I sometimes think about getting it and I recommended it to my niece in Texas and she loves it (the one off Amazon).


----------



## Someone Nameless

Paula, I was right on the verge of ordering it and the guest bed has been just fine.  I love it.  But....when my husband got up and we were discussing it, we decided that we knew the warranty of the Tempurpedic.  Our original bed was replaced under warranty so it was actually like getting two beds for the price of one.  One of the reviews on the beds on Amazon was talking about the warranty and they said "just try making a claim".  There is no phone number and no real company name plus the beds come from China.  So, since we will be sleeping on it every night instead of using it for guests, we decided to go with what we knew.  Plus, after the night we had, I didn't even want to wait for the two day shipping.  I wanted it YESTERDAY.  I bought it around 11 a.m. and they delivered it around 2:30 p.m.  This is a locally owned furniture store, not a chain, so I also didn't mind spending my tax dollars at home.

It was The Best Nights Sleep EVER.  Like sleeping on a cloud because it was.  We got the Tempurpedic Cloud.  It is a little bit softer than the original one we had but it has plenty of support and keeps your body aligned.  I feel much better already.  The sheets I got from my friend were pretty good also!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, see above.  It was fabulous.  I don't mind splitting up my bedroom suit now.  I have listed it on craigslist and already had so many responses and one person that for sure wants to buy it but she won't be home until tomorrow.

I'm thinking about doing some type of upholstered headboard since it would be hard to match the furniture exactly.  I have a guy that does furniture upholstery for me and he could do a headboard.  I do NOT want a footboard.  I've had a footboard forever and decided that with a king, it will make the room feel bigger and more open without one.


----------



## ellesu

I ordered the Burberry Liquid Glow after *SN* directed us to it because I'm returning the Bobbi Brown bronzer. It was nice and worked sometimes but other times I didn't care for it. I just can't do powders - that's why I thought I'd give the Liquid Glow a try. I'm afraid I'm going to feel as *corky* does. When reading about it before ordering I kept thinking it didn't look as if it will do much. I really don't know why I ordered it.  I like the Bobbi Brown Tinted Moisturizing Balm but, as corky mentioned, it is by no means light coverage. It's a keeper tho. While reading about the Liquid Glow I came across this http://www.sephora.com/n-28-primer-serum-P309504 and decided to give it a try.

Now I'm off to hunt down the link for the Amazon mattress. We really need a new one. *SN*, I'm glad you're loving your new mattress! I would really, really like a king. In fact, I think I'll do a bit of measuring and see if we can make one work. I had always thought a queen was roomy until we slept on so many king mattresses last year in all our traveling. There is a big difference. I remember we've talked about mattresses before but if anyone has any quick comments on the difference in Tempurpedic, Sleep Number, etc, I'd appreciate hearing/reading. I think I was scared off by Sleep Number years ago because people used the term "memory foam" along with it. Wouldn't sleeping on a foam mattress be hot? I know I sound obsessive about being cool when sleeping and....I guess I am.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sleep Number has the air channels, doesn't it?

Tempurpedic has what you are calling memory foam.  We are on our third Tempurpedic bed and we won't sleep on anything else.  Before we got one, even when I was back in my early 40's I was waking up feeling like I was an 80 year old woman.  My body ached and it took a while for it to limber up every morning.  Once we got the Tempurpedic, all of those problems went away.  We won't consider anything else.

I had one from Amazon in my guest room and it turned out to be OK but I'm not sure I can recommend it for you.  I'm not sure how it would hold up over time and I'm not so sure the warranty on it is worth anything.  IF you happened to  have a problem it would also be a pain to try to ship it back.

I'd recommend trying to find a hotel that has Tempurpedics in all of your traveling and try one out before you buy.  We love ours.  Our son and his wife got one and my sister got on.  My BFF got one and everyone I know loves theirs.


----------



## ellesu

Someone Nameless said:


> Sleep Number has the air channels, doesn't it?


I'm not sure but I think so. I did search and found a previous discussion on KB. I think you're right - I need to see and try out one in person. Good suggestion about the hotel. I remember one hotel advertising a "dream bed" or something like that and their beds slept really well. Now if I can just retrace and remember which one it was.


----------



## corkyb

ellesu said:


> I'm not sure but I think so. I did search and found a previous discussion on KB. I think you're right - I need to see and try out one in person. Good suggestion about the hotel. I remember one hotel advertising a "dream bed" or something like that and their beds slept really well. Now if I can just retrace and remember which one it was.


I slept on a sleep number bed in a hotel and I really couldn't feel much of a difference betweet that and a regular mattress to tell the truth. I really want to sleep on a tempurpedic, but am one, afraid to invest that much money and have it not work out, and two, can't find a hotel that has them so I could try them out. Plus I did hear they take a few weeks to get used to. And I am afraid to death of my room being too cold for it to work or me being too hot to sleep on it. I do not like warm at night.

I keep thinking I should try the Amazon one for my guest room and see how I like it and that way I could keep my mattress if I didn't.

Paula


----------



## skyblue

Sleep over at *SN's* house so we can all try her _Tempurpedic_ mattress!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Off to pack my bags.


YEAH!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well we have two now.  The new king size is in our bedroom.  The old queen one is now in the guest room.  Plus the Amazon one is standing in the sitting room waiting to be picked up.  If you hurry you can try it too.


----------



## ellesu

Someone Nameless said:


> Well we have two now. The new king size is in our bedroom. The old queen one is now in the guest room. Plus the Amazon one is standing in the sitting room waiting to be picked up. If you hurry you can try it too.


I guess you'll need to set up a spreadsheet for who's on which mattress, and when. Dibs on the king size for my first try! Should we bring food and drink?


----------



## Jen

CanNOT say enough positive things about the Tempurpedic.  I LOVE mine, and will never have anything else.  I sleep on my side, and had chronic shoulder issues for the longest time.  Then I got the Tempurpedic, and it was gone in a few days.  It's the best sleep ever.  Tempurpedic + Comphy = the only way to sleep  

We spent the weekend at Ogelbay in WV with some work associates of mine, it was fun!  Too bad it was 104 degrees, we had free access to the zoo, golf, mini golf, paddle boats, all kinds of stuff.  We spent Saturday in the pool!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've had a house full of company for lunch and homemade ice cream this afternoon but they all just left so now I have room for you.  Cobbie, I have a Vitamix but if you think we may overload it, yours will come in handy.    

It's first come first serve.  You claim the bed you want when  you get here.


----------



## Jen

I tried the Boscia BB when it first came out, I really liked it until I saw myself in the sun in my car mirror - I looked a little like an Oompa Loompa.......but I for sure like the idea of one specifically for my color.

Thanks a LOT to whoever first mentioned the Burberry Fresh Glow primer, after reading a dozen reviews I think I have to have it. *Paula* you had asked how you were supposed to use it, from everything I've read it's a primer, so it goes all over the face under makeup but over moisturizer. I think I have to try it.....and now I'm thinking of this BB BB  too. I already have another Le Metier gloss in my cart (looooove the one I got and need another for my purse) and a Le Metier lipstick....and their concealer brush that the BTiB blog raved about. STOP ME!!!!


----------



## Jen

Looks like new Tieks this week!! Called Romantic Blush, these are snapshots of their inspiration. Sounds pretty!!


----------



## ellesu

Ohhh! New Tieks! I'm trying to learn my way around Pinterest and I can't find it - is it ivory? Looks similar to cream and ballerina pink. But whatever it is, I know it'll be lovely. Dang it!

Forgot to add - Nordstroms emailed me today that my Bobbi Brown BB cream *Cobbie* mentioned (and I ordered) is back ordered. I hope they get a new supply soon because I'm anxious to try it.


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, I watched that Today show segment, too. I have the _smashbox BB cream_ and it's nice. I'm hooked on _Dr Denese_ day cream with sunscreen and my _Hourglass_ primer.

*Ellesu*, did you make the _Black Magic Cake_ yet?


----------



## Jen

They haven't shown a picture of the new Tieks anywhere, just those "inspiration" photos.  Hopefully soon!!


----------



## ellesu

*skyblue*, I haven't made the cake yet. I have all the ingredients but hubby was called out of town unexpectedly and I knew if I made it - I'd eat it. All of it. Myself. 

Now I'm off the check out that smashbox BB cream....


----------



## majic

Ooh the new Tieks sound intriguing. I'm imagining them like the paradise blue, but in pink. Talking of Tieks, the lavender snake popped back into stock in size 9 and 10 so I've ordered both (sadly the 50% discount they gave me would only work on one pair) - hopefully one of them will fit! I also re-ordered ruby red while I was there, as well as the clover green and a cobalt blue pair which will be a gift. Very excited!! Hope they arrive soon, I'm dying to try the snakes. I think I'll exchange whichever pair I send back for the mustard yellow... or maybe pewter? Or camel?


----------



## Jen

YAY *majic*! Too bad about the discount only working on 1 pair, but 50%?! No wonder! That's great. Hey, get your way up to a dozen and you might get a free one like *Cobbie* and I did!! Hmmm, between the 3 I'd for sure say camel or pewter, though I rarely wear the pewter because they STILL hurt my feet. They are pretty though. I wore the camel yesterday, they are one of my top 5 favorites. I like the mustard a lot, but if I had to choose between mustard and camel I'd choose camel. I'm so glad I snagged that copper pair a few months ago, they still haven't come back into stock! I bet the snakes will fit like those do, and I bet you'll choose the 9 in those. We'll see!!


----------



## hudsonam

Woa, how did you manage a 50% discount* majic*?!  Their customer service is so great.

FYI friends - the new romantic blush ones are up! So who already has a pair on their way?? Fess up!

I am on total smackdown. Shop is closed and I'm still trying to pay off my GPS watch and several other things. If you don't see me around here, that's why.


----------



## Jen

I LOVE them, big surprise.  They're not on their way....yet.  I'm going to think about it.


----------



## majic

They're lovely! Off to add them to my wishlist 

Hudsonam, they gave me the discount because of the faulty ruby reds, where the back elastic was all stretched out on the right shoe - I didn't return them but sold them to a friend with wider feet, so the loose elastic didn't matter.


----------



## hudsonam

majic said:


> They're lovely! Off to add them to my wishlist
> 
> Hudsonam, they gave me the discount because of the faulty ruby reds, where the back elastic was all stretched out on the right shoe - I didn't return them but sold them to a friend with wider feet, so the loose elastic didn't matter.


That's great! I didn't mean to be nosy.  They really do have awesome customer service.


----------



## Jen

They're the best!! And did you guys see on facebook that they're up for the top 30 under 30? How COOL!!! I had no idea they were under 30, props to a great product and great service at that age!

http://www.inc.com/30under30/christina-desmarais/kfir-gavrieli-and-elram-gavrieli-founders-of-tieks.html


----------



## Someone Nameless

Phoenix Linens sheets arrived today and are in the wash to go on the bed tonight. YAY! They are lighter weight but feel really nice. A full report in the a.m.

Also, the Diorskin Shimmer arrived today. Who suggested that? *Skyblue*, are you the guilty party that never steers me wrong? It looks lovely but there's no brush and I'm not sure what to do with it. Just brush it on the top of my cheekbones?

Have been traveling today and I'm tired and ready to get in my own bed on my new sheets.


----------



## majic

Cobbie said:


> What finish and type of leather is the new Romantic Blush Tieks? It doesn't say snake or croc but it looks like croc. I can wear crocs.


They look just like the paradise blue, which I have. If so, they aren't croc, they feel like soft leather and fit like the standard leather Tieks.


----------



## Jen

To me, they look just like the copper.  I've never had any snakes so I'm not sure, but I think they're similar.  I'm not positive.  Hey, free shipping & returns, it might be worth a shot!  I'm pretty close to giving in, I love them.  I love the copper and how they fit, I think I have to have these


----------



## majic

Me too! I think I know what I'll be exchanging my second pair of lavender snakes for


----------



## Jen

Mine shipped today    

They should be here Saturday, though I'll be out of town until Sunday.  I'll post pictures when I get them!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I used the Dior Shimmer Star highlighter today for the first time and I really like it.  sigh....I bought it thinking I would probably send it back but it looks like I'll be keeping it.

Has anyone gotten the liquid Burberry Fresh Glow and tried it yet?  I'm anxious to find out about it.

The new blush Tieks...OMG!!!  I love them.  I'm debating a pair in the mustard color but please tell me - what all do you wear the mustard with?  I keep trying to visualize outfits they would go with.


----------



## Someone Nameless

> My friend who coined the name "Evil Kindle People" bought her first pair of Tieks, the Sienna Brown Crocs . I either forgot to tell her about the FB code or she didn't remember I told her so she paid full price. They have already shipped but she could send them back and reorder using the code.


That would probably be a good idea because it will be the first of a gazillion pair that she could put the money toward.

Thanks! I've been considering them and hesitating for a long time now.


----------



## majic

My Tieks are here already!

The lavender snakes are gorgeous!



I ordered them in a 9 and a 10 in case the 10s were to loose... they're actually only slightly looser than my other pairs, so I think I'll keep the 10s. I think 9s are just too short in the toe for me.

And here's clover green



The ruby reds just aren't going to work for me - this latest pair are even worse than the last pair (loose elastic, especially on the right shoe) so I think I'm going to exchange them for the cardinal red instead. And I'll exchange the size 9 snakes for the new romantic blush! Yay!

My team at work all got a surprise bonus - so guess what I'm going to use mine for?  Camel Tieks here I come


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Cobbie*, thank you for that review. It sounds really nice!


----------



## ellesu

I second *Cobbie's* post re *majic's* Tieks and the Fresh Glow.   It's quite subtle and not sure what it is but the Fresh Glow does make a difference. In fact, I'm liking it so much I'm thinking about trying Burberry's foundation. I just need to get a color match and I hate doing that! I used Fresh Glow with a wee bit of Bobbi Brown's tinted moisturizing balm. In other _news_, I've used my Hourglass no 28 primer serum and I like it so much I'm tempted to quickly order half dozen in case they stop making it! But....since I've only used it for three days _and_ I couldn't afford it - I won't be doing that. It is an oil (not a cream) and I don't know how happy you'd be if your skin isn't dry.

So far, I'm narrowing what works for me to Burberry and Hourglass. I quickly notice a difference in those two brands on first use. I'm so glad because my old makeup hadn't been working for me (dang getting older!) and I had about given up on finding something that would work. I thank you ladies for sharing your experiences and reviews, it's been a big help.  Forgot to mention my feet! My feet were getting really bad. Now, thanks to to Salux and Tieks my feet are doing so much better!

*SN*, what's your verdict on the PL sheets?


----------



## ellesu

*Cobbie* and anyone else using Burberry Sheer Foundation - what shade worked for you? I know I shouldn't choose this way but - from online swatches I'm thinking #7 might work for me.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *majic*, your Tieks are beautiful! Don't you just love your Lavender Snakes. I'm envious.  Aren't the green such a pretty color. You will gets lots of wear with your Camels and I can't wait for a review of the Romantic Blush.
> 
> *SN*, before my shower this morning I used the Burberry Fresh Glow followed by the Burberry Sheer Summer Glow. It gave this subtle glow and looked really nice. After my shower and face wash I applied my makeup as usual using the Fresh Glow right before my Burberry Foundation followed again by the Burberry Sheer Summer Glow not expecting to see a difference in my normal look without the Fresh Glow. I was truly surprised to see that slight glow coming through. At least, I _think_ it made a difference. Before full makeup when I just used the Fresh Glow with the Sheer Summer Glow I thought there would be no way to see it through foundation and figured I would still keep it for those non-makeup days when I didn't want to go completely bare, but I think it's doing as advertised. That is, with or without foundation. I think it would be quite good as an over-the-powder highlighter. More uses might be needed to really give me a definitive answer but for today I like it. Maybe there something to the push of the cosmetic companies trying to get you to use the same line of products for the best results.


I thought I posted a second post on the Burberry Natural Glow after Cobbie posted a link on how to use it. I don't use the Burberry foundation, but I think I may be about to order it. I have been using the Tarte Marajuca foundation, which may be more like a BB creme, not really sure. Anyway, I used my moisturized and then the Burberry Natural Glow and then the foundation, and sure enough, a very nice subtle glow came right through that pretty thick Tarte foundation. I was very surprised and I liked it. I them thought it couldn't possibly still glow through the LE Burberry Summer GLow powder, could it? Well, yes, it could, and it did. So I am liking it quite a bit. I did go down to one pump though, rub it between the tips of my fingers and apply all over cheeks first, then nose chin and forehead. And I still am IN LOVE with the LE Summer Glow from Burberry. I carry it with me all the time, use it for powder, highlighter and for blush also. I wouldn't be without it and I do not know what I will d o when I will run out. IF anyone sees it anythwere, anywhere at all (except on ebay for triple the price), please post immediately. Cobbie, what Burberry do you use? I have to see if we use the same Ellas Faas. I think Neo (I miss her SOOO MUCH) gave each of us the Ellas Faas, didn't she? Or was it Ruby and I? and you purchased it? I had a fairly good match with that. It might have been a tad better if I could have sampled in the store with a SA but I flew through that stuff. ANd RUBY, what color Burberry iipticks did you get and do you like them? And what color eyeshadow whoever got them? I am not crazy about my shade of lipstick, but it feels so good that I do use it. I am very impressed with Burberry product though and I wish there were more places to get it.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, what a great bunch of foundations you have to choose from  I wear the Ellis Faas more in the colder months, and mostly am just wearing tinted moisturizer or a light dusting of Laura Geller Balance N Brighten. I'm sure the rocking chair saleswoman is glad she asked you about your Tieks! I am kind of shy in general but I have no problem asking people about a scent they're wearing or what brand/store did they get their bag, shoes, haircut etc. Word of mouth is great advertising!

*Corky*, I haven't bought any Burberry lipsticks.....yet. What shade do you have? I'm loving the Sheer Summer Glow too. Good luck finding a back up. I'm afraid to hit pan on this too.... It was me that Neo gifted the Ellis Faas foundation to..... I just got an IT Cosmetics QVC TSV (early release). It's a 5 piece kit w/2 brushes, anti-aging vitality face disc that includes a matte bronzer, blush tint & highlighter, a vitality lipstain that adjusts to the PH of your skin chemistry, and a giant tube of Bye Bye Undereye Concealer. The brushes are to die for, & I'm very happy with the face disc & lip stain. In case anyone's interested the item # is A228532


----------



## ellesu

Thanks for the info, *Cobbie*! Enjoy the new rocker - I know the new little one will! Tieks should hire you and Jen.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*ellesu*, we really like the PL sheets. They are very soft and we can't really tell any difference in them other than, like you say, the weight of them. They are considerably lighter and that is a good thing for where we live. I don't think I'll even mind them in the winter because I don't really need my sheets to be any heavier. We can just throw on a little bit heavier of a blanket. I'm glad I ordered them and the introductory price is good. They are not much more than any other king sized sheets!

I can tell that this retirement SMACKDOWN is going to suck. I already need Burberry Fresh Glow, Hourglass primer, more Tieks, more sheets, and on and on....rinse repeat.   

Corky, no fair trying to stockpile the Burberry Sheer Summer Glow when some of us haven't gotten the chance to even try it yet. Sadly, I'm afraid that we won't see any more of that unless we want to pay an outrageous amount on ebay and I refuse to do that. Why start to love something i won't be able to get any more of anyway. 

Have any of you tried Birchbox? (I'd be happy to share the link and get the credit for adding friends.) They carry some good brands and they have something called Manna Kadar Cosmetics sheer glo shimmer lotion that I'm curious about. It's probably not anything like Fresh Glow even though it is a similar looking liquid. The price is good though.

https://www.birchbox.com?raf=1hncc


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, I have the same issue. We don't have an indoor rocker. It's entirely to hot for the porch rockers so I have to do a lot of bouncing at nap time!  . I need a glider rocker.


----------



## majic

ellesu said:


> Tieks should hire you and Jen.


Ha ha definitely!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> *Cobbie*, I watched that Today show segment, too. I have the _smashbox BB cream_ and it's nice. I'm hooked on _Dr Denese_ day cream with sunscreen and my _Hourglass_ primer.
> 
> *Ellesu*, did you make the _Black Magic Cake_ yet?


*Skyblue*, do you use the Dr Denese day cream as your moisturizer?

Also, I think a good while back you mentioned Peter Thomas Roth face wash. I got a sample of the PTR Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel. In just using the small sample every tiny red spot on my face cleared right up. I ordered the 32 oz with the pump. I love it.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> Happy Sunday, everyone!
> 
> You're welcome.
> Thank you. I know she will. Now I won't be limited to going outside and using patio chairs, though she does love being outside.
> I forgot to tell the SA to mention my name in her Tieks order. I might email her.
> 
> *Ruby*, I can't believe I have so many foundations. Quite unlike me but it's fun to have a variety to choose from.
> 
> I've fallen into the trap of reading (and being on email lists of) beauty blogs. Here's London MakeUp Girl that has a link to Pink Seth who has in her bag Armani Regenessence [3.r] Eye Rejuvenating Serum. This relieves undereye puffiness which has been a recent problem for me. If anyone here has another solution for that I would appreciate hearing about it.
> 
> http://www.londonmakeupgirl.com/2012/07/beauty-spotlight-whats-in-my.html
> 
> LOL! So true. I'll tell her you said that.


I hear you on the beauty blogs, Cobbie! I read londonmakeupgirl too....Have you looked into Modesty Brown? www.modestybrown.com She's also in the UK & her blog is great. I have slight undereye bags but I honestly don't do anything special for it, probably should though. If you find any good solutions please post them here!


----------



## Jen

I do NOT need to look at any more makeup blogs!! BTiB gets me all the time, I need to stop even reading that one.

I got my Romantic Blush when I got back in from out of town yesterday, but I didn't get a chance to snap any pictures. I'll try tonight. I have to say they're much more gold than I thought, but I'll have to get them outside in natural light. I don't have the gold, so I'm not upset about them or anything, but I thought they'd be more pinky like the picture. It's amazing how terrible they are at capturing them in their pictures!

*SN*, I may be the one to blame for the Diorskin shimmer, is this the one you got? If so I'm glad you like it 









YAY *majic*, your Tieks look great! Except that before this moment I hadn't considered the snakes.....great  
I'm really bummed about the Ruby Reds though, what a bummer!!! They're so gorgeous. They do fit a little different, since you mentioned it I noticed they are a little looser.

*Cobbie* I'm so glad you finally found someone to tell about Tieks! I've had a few people ask and I'm reasonably sure they all leave the conversation thinking I'm at least slightly insane   If they at least paid me then I wouldn't seem so crazy!

*ellesu* I got a sample of that Hourglass oil primer and I really liked it too! I wrote down the ingredients, I have most of them - I'm going to attempt to make a dupe out of my own organic oils, I'll let you know if it's a success!!

I'm probably going to have to look into a secondary moisturizer, I'm in love with my Dr. Denese set but I need it every 2 months and QVC won't let me have it sooner than every 3 months. It finally let me update it a few days ago (it'll ship a whole week and a half early) and I've been scraping the bottom for the last week or two. I've been making due by using samples that I've gotten. I could buy another one of just the moisturizer, but that annoys me since the TSV I got on autodelivery is a MUCH better price! *Cobbie* you be QUIET - I know what you're going to recommend  

I am also on SMACKDOWN, so I may be floating in and out so I can resist any temptation. I've had a lot of fun in the last few days! First I placed a Nordstrom order last week with some more Le Metier lip crèmes, their eyeshadow & concealer brushes, the Burberry fresh glow and a few other random things. Then I went down to Cincinnati this weekend, had some time to kill Friday between appointments so swung in Kohl's (I had to return something there, so that was legit&#8230;until I bought more) then went to Marshalls and dropped a bit. Then I had more time to kill Saturday waiting for my husband to get into town, so I went down to the mall where I bought some more things. Then I stopped at the outlet mall on the way home (my credit card wasn't QUITE on fire yet) - I got some really great deals and didn't spend too much, but when I got home and added it all up (plus the Romantic Blush Tieks) I was a bit astounded. NO MORE for at least a few weeks!! I should be safe, I have enough new cosmetics and clothes to keep me happy for at least a little while&#8230;&#8230;.. (RIGHT )


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Jen, * that's it! I like it. Thank you!

Don't go!!!! We already lost Neo you can't leave. Maybe you could just post your wish list here for when SMACKDOWN is over.  (I love the way that everyone recognized the fact that SMACKDOWN is always in all CAPS.     )


----------



## Jen

It IS always in caps!!!!!!  I think small smackdown is just a mini one, when you're on SMACKDOWN it's SERIOUS!!   
I can never seem to stay away for long, but I always end up giving into temptation when I come back!!


----------



## Sofie

> Here are my before and after pictures of my Chantecaille 'La Baleine Blanche' Compact. Before I started, the design was still intact. It had cracks only between the different colors and a couple if tiny loose pieces. The hinge had powder on it and in trying to get it clean I first tried a Q-Tip and when that didn't work I gently blew on it. Still not finding it picture worthy (like anyone but me would have noticed ) I blew again....harder....and, yep, you guessed it. The pretty powder picture went all over the place leaving it in pieces to be gathered up off of my vanity (sounds better than off the floor ). I dribbled alcohol over it, then used the back of a spoon to flatten it out. It was sooo easy. The alcohol is supposed to evaporate leaving the powder as it was before the fix. It's not pretty but it's still useable. I hadn't noticed the slight crack in the middle until now but if it gets worse I'll get out the alcohol again.


Does alcohol also work on powdered eyeshadow? I dropped mine and now have flaking.


----------



## Jen

Hi *Sofie*! Honestly I have no idea, I haven't tried it - but *Cobbie* has become an expert so I'll let her answer you!! Luckily all my depoting adventures have gone well so far so I haven't had to figure that out yet.

I can't remember who it was, awhile back someone asked what kind of outfits you'd wear with the Mustard Tieks. I'm wearing mine today, so thought I'd share - I'm just wearing a white flowy top with a black and white striped skirt. The mustard are a nice summer pop that makes the outfit less boring!


----------



## hudsonam

Someone Nameless said:


> *Jen, * that's it! I like it. Thank you!
> 
> Don't go!!!! We already lost Neo you can't leave. Maybe you could just post your wish list here for when SMACKDOWN is over.  (I love the way that everyone recognized the fact that SMACKDOWN is always in all CAPS.     )


Where did Neo go? Is she just on major SMACKDOWN?


----------



## Jen

She IS on major SMACKDOWN, mostly because she had to buy an over $2000 plane ticket to fly home to visit her family, where I think she is now for a few weeks.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo and Jen on SMACKDOWN make the AA thread very boring!       Can't happen!


----------



## Jen

That just means you guys have to do more shopping to make up for it


----------



## majic

Jen, I can't wait to see pics of your Romantic Blush Tieks! I've sent back my ruby red and size 9 lavender snakes and will be exchanging them for Romantic Blush and cardinal red. I hope the Romantic Blush aren't TOO gold, as I already have gold....

The lavender snakes really are stunning. Sorry to temp you Jen!

I orders my Rakku shoe wheel last night. Can't wait for it to arrive so i can put all my Tieks in it! I'm not great at self assembly, I hope it's not too tricky to put together.


----------



## Jen

No lavender snakes on SMACKDOWN ! Maybe eventually, they are pretty. SO not me, but they're pretty!!!

I forgot to share something I found I really like, I just used it so remembered to tell you all. As you know, I'm in love with the Dior Lip Glow. It's a great consistency and makes my lips a pretty natural pink. Some don't like the Lip Glow as it makes them fuschia. They have a new one, it's coral - and I picked it up with that huge exchange I did. I reeeaaaaallly like this one too! It's the same consistency (which is better than any chapstick I've ever tried) plus it's a fun pop of color. Just thought I'd share!


----------



## Jen

Okay, as promised - pictures of the Romantic Blush. Honestly, I'm just not sure about them. They're pretty, but they're way more gold than I thought. I've tried resizing this on stupid photobucket for 20 minutes, and it keeps staying the same no matter what I'm doing. I'm done trying, so sorry it worked on one but not the other!

Far away, they look gold with just a hint of a lavender pink!









Close up - 









super close up









ETA *Cobbie*, they definitely feel tighter than the copper if you like them. They fit much more like the regular italian leather to me. They _are_ LE


----------



## Someone Nameless

They are lovely but not at all what I expected.  I would have thought they would have more of a pink cast than they do.


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, *Jen* is responsible for the *Dior* highlighter. I ended up getting the *IT Cosmetics* illuminizing powder when I couldn't lay my hands on the illusive *Burberry Sheer Summer Glow*. A little goes a long way. I wish I could compare with the Dior and Burberry!

I LOVE the *PTR Anti-aging Cleanser*! It leaves my skin feeling polished! It made Cobbie's skin feel tight, so she gifted me her bottle. . *Neo* originally recommended the *Hourglass Primer* which I love! Good stuff! If your skin is really dry, (mine is not) the *Dr Denese Daycream* may not be moisturizing enough.

I'd love to try the *Phoenix Linens Sheets*, *SN* and *ellesu*! I like the fact that they are lightweight! In winter I like to cuddle up with my down comforter, but I don't want weight in the summer.

*Jen*, you may be on *SMACKDOWN*, but you can still hang out here! We can discuss food or movies or books! (Imagine that: Discussing books on a Kindle forum! Haha). We'd miss you too much if you bail out! . Also, I am on auto delivery for the *Dr Denese* kit. PM me if you are interested in my unopened box.


----------



## hudsonam

Must.not.buy.another.Clarisonic! I sold my Mia because I didn't use it very often, but it DID seem to help my skin, which needs all the help it can get these days. And the body one too.... So tempting! Darn QVC.


----------



## majic

Jen said:


> Okay, as promised - pictures of the Romantic Blush. Honestly, I'm just not sure about them. They're pretty, but they're way more gold than I thought. I've tried resizing this on stupid photobucket for 20 minutes, and it keeps staying the same no matter what I'm doing. I'm done trying, so sorry it worked on one but not the other!
> 
> Far away, they look gold with just a hint of a lavender pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super close up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA *Cobbie*, they definitely feel tighter than the copper if you like them. They fit much more like the regular italian leather to me. They _are_ LE


Jen, I think they look really pretty! You're right though, they're not very pink. Still really lovely and unusual though


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> *SN*, *Jen* is responsible for the *Dior* highlighter. I ended up getting the *IT Cosmetics* illuminizing powder when I couldn't lay my hands on the illusive *Burberry Sheer Summer Glow*. A little goes a long way. I wish I could compare with the Dior and Burberry!


*Skyblue*, how do you like the *IT Illuminizer*? I got it recently & I'm starting to like it more & more. I have all 3 of the products you mentioned. My thoughts are the *Dior* has the most shimmer, but is not over the top provided you use it strategically. The *Burberry* has the most subtle, barely there glow. It's very natural looking & I feel pretty much "mistake proof". The *IT* is pretty subtle too, but if you dusted on too much I think it would look weird, too glowy perhaps. And you're right, a little goes a very long way. I can't see ever using that jar up!


----------



## Jen

So strange, on my Macbook those pictures were HUGE, and on my PC at work they look fine. Weird! I almost wore them today, they would have gone perfectly with my outfit.....but I can't decide. You're right *majic*, they are unusual! They really are pretty. I'm just not sure how much gold I wear. I've almost bought the gold a few times, but then wonder what I'd wear them with. They're the first ones I've doubted! I'll probably end up keeping them, just because they are unusual and I know they have a limited supply. Why is it that LE gets us EVERY time  

I wouldn't even compare the Diorskin shimmer and the Burberry Fresh Glow powder, they're really not much alike. The Burberry has very little shimmer to it. I use the Burberry all over, and the Dior just on the tops of my cheekbones, etc. It really is a nice gold shimmer without being sparkly. *Ruby's* description is perfect! It does seem hard to overdo it with the Burberry, you can almost not even tell it's there. It's so great, I'm so bummed everyone that wanted it didn't get it!!

*Skyblue* You have an UNOPENED box of it?! Oh my, yes I'm interested! PM on the way. I'm allowed to let up SMACKDOWN for that. That would solve a lot of my problems, thank you!!!! And clearly I haven't been able to stay away yet, I probably won't be going anywhere  We'll just see how good I am at resisting temptation! (NOT that confident )
Funny though that we talk about everything BUT books here! Reading anything good? I'm on the second Dragon Tattoo book, I really like them. I resisted for a long time, but finally gave in. MAYBE Hunger Games next, maybe Harry Potter. I stay away from popular books until they're really not that popular anymore 

I keep thinking about the Phoenix Linens too, I like how lightweight they sound. But, even when it was 100 my Comphy didn't feel too hot, so I'll wait on those. Any clue how long they'll have that introductory price? And didn't you guys get a coupon?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, my Comphys were not too hot when it was 100 either but I still like these. I'm not encouraging you to come off SMACKDOWN but there really isn't much difference in the sheets otherwise. I was not able to find a coupon code.


----------



## skyblue

*Ruby*, thanks for the comparison! I like the IT Cosmetics, and I love the brush. My other brushes need updating, but I don't think I want to journey down that expensive thread again!  

*Jen*, PM'd you back!  I wasn't planning on ever reading _Harry Potter_ or _The Hunger Games_, but I read both series a month or so ago, with a lot of persuading from my son. I don't like getting swept up in the hype either. I am finishing up _Cutting for Stone_.

With a child still in college my life is perpetual smackdown.


----------



## Jen

You're a lifesaver *skyblue* !!!!

I said I wasn't reading ANY of them, but you hear enough good things (and have moments of not knowing what to read) and I guess it's easy to get sucked into the madness. And _usually_ (certainly not always) books are that popular for a reason. Now Twilight? NO way. Not reading that, that's where I draw the line. I always said I'd read Harry Potter when it was kindelized, but now that it is I just don't have the desire. DH is obsessed, flew through all the books years ago. So, we've watched all the movies. I just don't feel like diving into those huge books knowing exactly what happens!! He insists that I have to, but I insist that I don't   

Yeah.....my love of shopping is *part* of why I don't have kids yet - they're expensive  !!!!!

(Psssst - Louise Young brushes are SO GREAT!! Except for some reason the LY06 powder brush, don't get that - I've had 2 now that shed - but the LY34 has replaced my BFF as pretty much the only foundation brush I use.... )


----------



## skyblue

I have to read the books before I see the movie.  I don't think I'd read the books if I'd already watched all the movies either!

I won't read Twilight either.  I am not into vampires.  I just don't "get it".  

My kids are my greatest joy, but they are pricey!


----------



## majic

Skyblue, Cutting for Stone is one of my favourite books! I'm kind of embarassed to admit what I'm currently reading... 50 Shades of Grey!


----------



## Jen

majic said:


> Skyblue, Cutting for Stone is one of my favourite books! I'm kind of embarassed to admit what I'm currently reading... 50 Shades of Grey!


Sooooooo......how is it?


----------



## majic

Well, it's not very well written and is rather repetitive... But I'm actually really enjoying it!


----------



## Jen

GREAT. Why does something always come along to try to ruin SMACKDOWN? I just got an Ulta 20% off e-mail, I've been waiting for one of these. I want to get some more of my dry body oil and some more nail polish for that LED kit..... 
(It's code 86249, but you have to be a Rewards Member - I think that's free to sign up for)

*majic* I'm so curious because all of the buzz, but also sort of wonder what makes it so special. I mean, there are LOTS of books out there like that.....right? It's not my genre but I wouldn't think that would be very hard.


Spoiler



(Pun NOT intended he he he )


----------



## Andra

Jen, for what it's worth, the Harry Potter books are MUCH better than the movies.  They really had to cut a lot and even changed things up in the movies (especially 4-5).
The first one is pretty short.  Give it a try - you don't have to finish it if you don't want to.  And you can probably find a used paperback pretty cheap if you don't want to get the Kindle versions.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, have you used your LED nail polish thing yet?  I really like mine but it makes my cuticles so dry.  I need to be more careful about just getting it on the nail  The other thing is that if it gets a tiny chip or anything, I can't stop myself from peeling it off.

What are you going to get for your dry body?

I have a huge problem.  Since I've let my hair go gray, I think my coloring has gone from warm to cool.  All of the eyeshadows and lipsticks I bought from Amy Head are now too warm.    A girl from Barneys New York was recommended to me so I've talked with her on the phone and sent her some pictures.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## skyblue

*Andra*, I've only seen one HP movie, but I agree that the books are MUCH BETTER!

*Jen*, did you know you can borrow HP books from Amazon's Prime Kindle Lending Library if you are a Prime member? They started offering them this month or last. I don't remember the exact date. I think I borrowed one or two HP Kindle books from my library.

I also got that *Ulta* e-mail. It's online only. I need some more of my PTR cleanser so that's what I'm getting!

*SN*, bummer on the color change! I hope they can make some adjustments so you don't have to ditch your whole collection!


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, what are your favorite dry oils again? We finally got an Ulta here so I'd love to go check them out in person. I am also interested in those new Beautifying Oils from *The Body Shop*. Glad I wasn't off base w/the highlighter comparisons 

*Skyblue*, you're welcome! What other highlighters do you use?


----------



## Jen

*SN*, I used the LED polish kit once, and liked it - but then did the same as you and peeled it off. It was a bad idea. I definitely damaged them doing it, my nails are so brittle and are peeling badly, so I haven't motivated to put polish on them because they look awful. I keep waiting for them to grow out a bit but they keep breaking or peeling as they grow out  So, I put on some hardening polish to see if I can get them stronger.
Bummer about your coloring change, but maybe it's a reason to go back and see Amy Head  ? You may end up liking the combo better with some new colors, who knows. It's got to be so nice saying goodbye to coloring your hair! I've never done it, but assume eventually I'll have to. I have my father's hair, and it turned this odd shade of light brown. I'll be keeping red, even if it unfortunately has to be from a bottle. I am not looking forward to that! Every year it's lighter and lighter, I hate it. I keep hoping they'll get better with bottle reds by the time I need it. Most I can spot a mile away.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this body oil from Aromafloria. It's pretty much all I use, it makes my skin sooooo silky soft. I'm going to have to get more, unfortunately using it every day it does go pretty fast. It's worth it.

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2223211&productId=xlsImpprod2670059&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat110048%20cat110034%20cat110020

I got my Le Metier lip cremes, Fresh glow primer and the concealer brush today *Cobbie*, I'm going to wash it and use it tomorrow. I'll report back. It's funny, it's much smaller than I anticipated and the handle is tiny, which made me first think about how expensive they are for that. But, I like smaller handles so I can get closer to the mirror, so what am I complaining about  ? Also, I'm so obsessed with these lip cremes, it's bad. I'm so excited to play with them and mix them. 
That Kabuki is SO adorable! If I didn't JUST get the MUFE one I'd consider it. But, I like the MUFE one so oh well.

I just can't decide about these Tieks. I'm not much of a gold person either, but at the same time they're pretty. But also expensive. But also different. So yeah, can't decide.


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks for the dry oil link, *Jen*, it sounds great! I'm going to stop at Ulta this week if I dare leave the AC!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I'm currently reading 50 Shades of Grey. It's good, but I'm not flying through it. I have to be in the mood to read it. I also feel kinda funny reading it in public. 
I *tried* to read Twilight and it bored me to tears. I couldn't even finished the first book.
I absolutely adore the Harry Potter books. I've read them all several times. There is SO much that simply wasn't in the movies. 
My two favorite series (other than Harry Potter) are the Charlaine Harris Southern Vampire series (True Blood is based on this series), and Janet Evanovich's "Number" books, beginning with "One for the Money". (Oddly enough NONE of her others series are enjoyable in the least to me.) The former had me absolutely HOOKED...I couldn't wait to read the next book. The latter is truly laugh out loud funny. 

I also highly recommend Douglas Adam's "Last Chance to See". Amazing book.


----------



## majic

Jen said:


> I just can't decide about these Tieks. I'm not much of a gold person either, but at the same time they're pretty. But also expensive. But also different. So yeah, can't decide.


If you decide not to keep them, you could always exchange them for some lavender snakes! There are more due in stock by the end of the month


----------



## Jen

majic said:


> If you decide not to keep them, you could always exchange them for some lavender snakes! There are more due in stock by the end of the month


You're picking right up on this enabling thing


----------



## majic

I may have just ordered some Camel Tieks...


----------



## Jen

majic said:


> I may have just ordered some Camel Tieks...


Yessss!!!!  You're going to love them, they're a wardrobe necessity.

I didn't have much time earlier, but wanted to report back on 2 things. 1 - the Burberry Fresh Glow Primer - LOVE it. You guys are right, even below foundation, powder, blush, I could still see the subtle glow. That's a keeper. 2 - the Le Metier Concealer Brush - A-MAY-ZING. It was love at first use, and honestly felt like I was using a different concealer. Must have. Go buy it.

I have the Southern Vampire series on my to read list, but haven't felt like reading it yet. It always depends on my mood when I finish a book. I often have such trouble picking a new book, especially if I really liked the lsat one I was reading.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I love that we are starting to talk about books we are reading.  I'm reading Sea Change by Karen White because I loved her book The Beach Trees.  After this I will probably read Tumbleweeds by Leila Meacham only because I LOVED her book called Roses.  It is always disappointing to read a book you love so much and not be able to get into another one right off.


----------



## ellesu

I'm away on a quick overnight trip, come back and we're talking books! Good for us!  Besides the already mentioned Karen White books (recommended by SN) and Janet Evanovich's "Numbers" books, I found The Spellman files quick, laugh out loud reads. Fun for when you're in the mood for something like that. My dd gave me the first three Southern Vampire (Charlaine Harris) books after she'd read them a couple years ago. I need to get back to them. I was surprised that I enjoyed the Hunger Games series. Twilight - can't get into it.

Now....a quick word about how I enjoyed traveling with my Tieks! We were only gone for one, quick night but I needed shoes for a couple different situations. I didn't want to pack much and was in a dilemma about shoes until (visualize a quick slap to the forehead) I remembered how *Tieks fold up*! Problem solved. Red, black, gold went right along with me. On a side note, that trip just might result in us moving back home for a year or so. Long story, but it would be both good and bad if it happens. Which leads to the oft asked question - can you really ever go back home? In true Scarlett fashion, I'll think about all that tomorrow.

I'm also still loving my Burberry Fresh Glow and Hourglass no 28 Primer Serum - *Jen*, if you manage to concoct anything similar _please_ do let me know! My back ordered Bobbi Brown BB cream should arrive tomorrow. I'm anxious to try it because I like her Tinted Moisturizer Balm. Also, you can't go wrong with Camel Tieks. I was so uncertain about them when I ordered but they are one of my _go-to_ colors. Now, I think I behaved and didn't do any enabling??


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Behaved? Behaved? Let's review....
> 
> Book - The Spelman Files
> Tieks - Red, Black, Gold, Camel
> Burberry Feesh Glow
> Hourglass Primer
> BB BB Cream
> BB Tinted Moisturizer Balm.
> 
> Nahhhh.....you didn't enable at all.


YEah, I agree with you Cobbie, I now want to try Tieks once again and perhaps in camel of all colors (who'd a thunk), I think I MUST have that BB BB cream as I believe I was the original enabler of the Extra Tinted moisturizer, and I do believe I may need another one of those on hand and, let's see, I believe I have two Hourglass primers and not yet the right one. The book I could probably pass on without feeling any pain. But red and black Tieks, if I decide to try one more time, will be a must. Nah, you're not enablling at all...


----------



## skyblue

*Tieks* are like bunnies around here: Multiplying like crazy!!  . I believe the AA thread gals are responsible for keeping them in business! . *Majic*, you're gaining on *Jen*, *Cobbie* and *ellesu*! Those blush Tieks look more like gold snake to me. I expected more of a ballet slipper. 

*ellesu*, your message about moving is very cryptic! I hope you get it figured out! Glad your Tieks saved the day!

*Ruby*, the other highlighter I adore is _Too Faced Candlelight Powder_. I mentioned it very early in this thread, but it hovers well below the radar. I use _The Balm's Mary Lou-Manizer_ under my brow. It lasts forever! I think Sephora stopped carrying the brand, but I haven't checked for awhile.

I finished *Cutting for Stone* and really liked it. I understand why it's your favorite, *majic*. I really liked Marion. I was satisfied with the way the author tied up all the lose strings at the end. I borrowed *The Kite Runner* from the library last night.

*Cobbie*, you crack me up!!


----------



## Andra

I tend to mix up what I read and often go back to old favorites. I totally forgot that Amazon said that Harry Potter was part of the Prime Lending Library - I guess it didn't make an impression on me since I bought the blasted things electronically the day they were available. But I also did midnight releases for books 4-7 (about the time it got really popular in the States). I remember reading the first two and having to wait a few months for book 3 and thinking it was agony. Little did I know how much worse the wait would be for the later books.
One of my favotire authors is Donna Andrews. Her Meg Langslow books are hysterical. And I can feel better about recommending them on KB since even her back catalog in now available electronically. Try reading _Murder with Peacocks_ while keeping a straight face - not gonna happen!
I like the Janet Evanovich numbers books, but some of them were real stinkers. The last one was starting to get back on track, so that's a good thing.

Have any of you found something that works to strengthen your fingernails and keep them from splitting? I have always had strong fingernails, but over the past year or so they have gotten weak and especially my index finger on my right hand is awful. I can't get the nail to grow out past the end of my finger because it splits. It's got a split almost in the middle and it goes back about halfway down the nail. We leave on our anniversary cruise in 79 days and I wanted to get a manicure before then, but I'm not sure if that's a good idea with my nails in this condition.


----------



## Jen

I love Tieks mania!!!! Honestly though, once you own a pair it's almost impossible to not want more. I still can't believe how cute and comfortable they are. I've been looking for these shoes my whole life 
But you're right, we are certainly helping keep them in business!! Though I think I may send my first pair back, I just can't figure what I'll wear the Blush with. Though the same goes for the Lavender snake, though I may end up trading them in for the Giraffe....... 

*ellesu* I'm with *skyblue*, that certainly was cryptic! I think it depends on a lot of things, and the reason for it. I hope you get some good time to think about it! I have to agree, I travel all the time with my Tieks, they're the best to travel with! Especially when you go somewhere where you need to be walking or on your feet a lot. Clearly I can't say enough about these shoes..... 

They don't have Too Faced at Sephora anymore? I never got too into the brand but that's kind of surprising. They usually add, not take away (with the exception of my beloved Hercut  ...though I suppose I can't blame them for the company going out of business, though I want to ). I tried that Candlelight powder when I was there once, it is very pretty. I also still have that Becca highlighter in my collection, that is also a really good one. Though I can't say enough about Tom Ford's shade & illuminate! The highlighter is so creamy and gorgeous. I wonder if they'll ever sell it without the bronzer part, though that's essential for contouring. I actually have cheekbones when I use that stuff.

*majic*, I have the same problems with my nails right now, they won't grow out because they peel after they get long. Or split or break. I'm trying some hardening polish I got at Sally's to see if it helps. I also used a Barielle nail strengthening cream for awhile, that helped. I should find that. Let me know if you find anything that really works. 79 days is a long time, if you start using some nail strengthening cream and hardening polish I bet they'll be good enough to at least get a manicure!

I looooved the Kite Runner. Also really loved a Thousand Splendid Suns. Has everyone read Pillars of the Earth? I think that remains my all time favorite book (also loved the "sequel" World Without End, I don't know if it's really a sequel if it's set 200 years later), closesly followed by Stephen King's IT, the Stand, and Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series. I so wish sometimes that I could go back and read a book again! I also really love JD Robb's (Nora Roberts) in death series, though I listen to those. I'm in my car a lot and have really gotten addicted to audio books, though it's odd that I listen to totally different books than I read. I've never read a Nora Roberts book in my life, but I've listened to several dozen! They're perfect for driving.


----------



## Jen

Geez, I'm losing it   Sure....I'll use it being early as an excuse......


----------



## ellesu

*Cobbie*, any enabling was purely umm, er, unintentional.   And, yes indeedy, *corky*, you were the original enabler of the Extra Tinted moisturizer - and I thank you because I love it. I also need to get another shade for fall, dang it! Like a couple others, camel Tieks were/are the ones that have surprised me the most. *skyblue*, and *Jen*, yesterday hubby interviewed for a job in the the city where I was born and raised. Hubby was born and raised in a nearby small town where we have a house that he inherited. Long, _loooong_, story short but that house has been sitting there empty for a while now and needs attention if we ever hope to sell it. Soooo....if the job is offered, we could live there, work on the house and hopefully sell it. Sounds logical but....you know how emotions and all sorts of things are tied up in the past, as silly as it may be. We wouldn't be selling the house we're in now because the job would only be for a year or so.

What do you all think about QVC's TSV memory foam mattress topper? I would be trying it on top of a regular mattress.


----------



## skyblue

ellesu said:


> *Cobbie*, any enabling was purely umm, er, unintentional.   And, yes indeedy, *corky*, you were the original enabler of the Extra Tinted moisturizer - and I thank you because I love it. I also need to get another shade for fall, dang it! Like a couple others, camel Tieks were/are the ones that have surprised me the most. *skyblue*, and *Jen*, yesterday hubby interviewed for a job in the the city where I was born and raised. Hubby was born and raised in a nearby small town where we have a house that he inherited. Long, _loooong_, story short but that house has been sitting there empty for a while now and needs attention if we ever hope to sell it. Soooo....if the job is offered, we could live there, work on the house and hopefully sell it. Sounds logical but....you know how emotions and all sorts of things are tied up in the past, as silly as it may be. We wouldn't be selling the house we're in now because the job would only be for a year or so.
> 
> What do you all think about QVC's TSV memory foam mattress topper? I would be trying it on top of a regular mattress.


I totally understand, *ellesu*! I hope it all works out for the best! 

I, too, had my eye on the TSV. I really want a new mattress, but I don't know exactly what I want because I have to actually sleep on it to decide. Also, I worry I will hate it and be unable to return it, or it will be a major hassle to return it. UGH! So, my next consideration was a new memory foam topper. I am conflicted with this, too!  I currently have a memory foam topper which is marginally okay. I wonder if this TSV is any better.  This would be a major hassle to attempt to compress it and box it up for return.  That being said.......I pressed the ORDER button on the *RuVal* site for the *Phoenix Linens Sheets*!  I figure the introductory price will not last forever.  How long will have to wait


----------



## Jen

That actually sounds really cool *ellesu*! That is, if you have _positive_ feelings and memories of it! You're right though, I'm not too far from where I grew up, but every time I drive down that street memories flood me. It's impossible not to! I just have this picture in my head of an old really cool house that you could spend some time fixing up while rekindling old childhood memories! Who knows, it may be great. Plus, I'm sure selling it would be a load off so maybe it's all meant to be that this one year job poppped up! Are you leaning one way or the other?

I would imagine a memory foam topper would be better than nothing! Have you guys tried googling the brand for reviews?

*skyblue* did you have to mention those again?!


----------



## Someone Nameless

We started out with a memory foam mattress on our original mattress before we went to the Tempurpedic. My sister has a memory foam topper on her (older) guest bed that sleeps great! I would think the differentiating factor in memory foam toppers would be the thickness.

edited to add that I just did a google search and the density of the foam makes a big difference too. High density is better than low density.

*Ellesu*, would you be moving away from this southern heat and humidity?

*Skyblue*, I feel certain you will love those sheets.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> We started out with a memory foam mattress on our original mattress before we went to the Tempurpedic. My sister has a memory foam topper on her (older) guest bed that sleeps great! I would think the differentiating factor in memory foam toppers would be the thickness.
> 
> edited to add that I just did a google search and the density of the foam makes a big difference too. High density is better than low density.
> 
> *Ellesu*, would you be moving away from this southern heat and humidity?
> 
> *Skyblue*, I feel certain you will love those sheets.
> 
> Great to hear I have the *SN* guarantee!


----------



## skyblue

*Wow*! The Phoenix Linens Sheet Set shipped *30 MINUTES* after I placed the order! Crazy fast!   Think they'll be here before dinner??


----------



## Someone Nameless

No, but in two days they should be there.


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> I don't need this, I don't need this, I don't need this....not working, yet....I don't need this, I don't need this, I don't need this......
> 
> http://tablet.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Powder-LUMIERE-DARTIFICES-BEIGES-131021?WT.mc_id=0712ARTIFICES
> 
> And who put me on Chanel's mailing list, anyway.


SEE? SEE? THIS is why I need to stay away from this evil place while on SMACKDOWN! Oh myyyyyy that looks gorgeous. It's the last thing I need, but for some reason I feel the need to own it. Why do they _always_ put LE all over this stuff? They know exactly what they're doing. YOU *Cobbie*, are a very, _very_ bad influence.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> I don't need this, I don't need this, I don't need this....not working, yet....I don't need this, I don't need this, I don't need this......
> 
> http://tablet.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Makeup-Powder-LUMIERE-DARTIFICES-BEIGES-131021?WT.mc_id=0712ARTIFICES


Hahahaha, *Cobbie*, you can send me the other one you won't need when you get this one you don't need. So, yes, you NEED it!    How is that for rationalization?


----------



## skyblue

Tsk, Tsk, *Cobbie*! 

Everyone in chorus: *OOOooo*! *AAAhhh*! . I think I can resist. . No really! . I like Dior better than Chanel blush.......


----------



## Jen

Except I don't think it's blush, I think it's a highlighting powder


----------



## ellesu

*skyblue*, I hope you love your PL sheets! Yep, they should be there in a couple days. I'm still thinking about QVC's TSV.

*Jen*, I'm totally on the fence about the move. It wouldn't be where I grew up (that would be no problem). It's where hubby grew up. He has the good memories. I didn't meet hubby till we were in college and the house has not so good memories for me. Nothing traumatic, just the things that can happen when you're newly married, trying to start your own life and there's lots of meddling from _a certain set of in-laws_. Petty stuff that we should be mature enough to put behind us and pretty much have _until_ something to do with that house comes up. You have a point about maybe it's meant to be - in more ways than one. We can't seem to get rid of the thing.

*SN*, thanks for the info. I'm going to see what I can find out about the density. I need a firm mattress. The move wouldn't take us away from the heat - just to B'ham. But....compared to here, B'ham has what I now consider to be four actual _seasons_.  I've been in flat land so long I'm now calling hills, mountains. 

*Cobbie*! That is lovely! Ummmm....since I couldn't find the Summer Glow.... How are you liking you hair growing results?

*Andra*, yesterday while walking through the mall, a fast-talkin' gal handed me a sample and when I reached out for it she grabbed my hand and started asking question. Did my fingernails split and break? Were there lines in my nail? etc... Usually I'm good at not getting caught like that but she was quick! Before I realized it she had my thumb and was rubbing the nail with a file like thingy. She did this for a few minutes, turned the file thingy over and rubbed/polished the nail with the other side of the file and then had me compare my thumbs. Sure enough, the thumb she worked on looked as if she'd applied clear polish. Then she put one drop (as she said) of a cuticle liquid that was supposed to keep cuticles from bleeding. She said it would last two weeks no matter what. Of course, she wanted to give me a full manicure but I didn't go for it. Everything she used supposedly came from the Dead Sea. My thumb nail is still smooth and shiny over 24 hrs later. I'm thinking she was only going to use the two-sided file thingy for a full manicure - and then probably try to sell me one. If I'd had time (and could have understood her well enough to get the price) I might have given it a try. If you do fine anything, let us know. Have fun on your cruise!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*ellesu*, B'ham is nice and it has a great mall!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yeah, *Cobbie*, how is it going and how do you like it so far?

As for the hair growing out, mine is done....finished. I'm still having a dilemma. As I said, I think I have gone from warm (with golden/caramel highlights) to cool (with my gray hair). Not only with my makeup but some of my clothes!

I've been looking at this web site about color. Do you find this to be true to you?

http://jillkirshcolor.com/index.html

I'm tempted to order the swatch book for gray haired old ladies.  

Another one I have been poring over is http://12blueprints.com/ and now I really want to go somewhere and be draped for the color analysis. It would help me with a lot of problems including clothing and makeup!


----------



## Ruby296

*Skyblue*, thanks for the Too Faced highlighter rec....like I need another one! I've never bought any of their products, are they at Ulta if not at Sephora anymore? Holy moly, your sheets shipped 30 minutes after ordering I'm impressed!!

*Ellesu*, good luck w/your decision. Sounds like it could be an interesting year for you both.

*Jen*, I too loved the Kite Runner & A Thousand Splendid Suns. I havent read anything much lately so I appreciate actual discussion of _book titles_ here....who'd a thunk?!

*Cobbie*, the Chanel link didn't work for me but I can assume from the name it's a highlighter of some sort...I may need highlighters anonymous soon. I only have one Chanel bronzer/blush hybrid from 2011. I think I like Dior better too for now.


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> Except I don't think it's blush, I think it's a highlighting powder


Yep, I know.  Just one of my avoidance techniques: Don't make eye contact and feign disinterest.   

*Ellesu*, did you order the TSV? I used the afore mentioned technique and turned a blind eye. I'd love a review if you got it!!


----------



## skyblue

Ruby296 said:


> *Skyblue*, thanks for the Too Faced highlighter rec....like I need another one! I've never bought any of their products, are they at Ulta if not at Sephora anymore? Holy moly, your sheets shipped 30 minutes after ordering I'm impressed!!
> 
> *Ellesu*, good luck w/your decision. Sounds like it could be an interesting year for you both.
> 
> *Jen*, I too loved the Kite Runner & A Thousand Splendid Suns. I havent read anything much lately so I appreciate actual discussion of _book titles_ here....who'd a thunk?!
> 
> *Cobbie*, the Chanel link didn't work for me but I can assume from the name it's a highlighter of some sort...I may need highlighters anonymous soon. I only have one Chanel bronzer/blush hybrid from 2011. I think I like Dior better too for now.


*Ruby*, it was *The Balm's Mary Lou-Manizer* that Sephora dropped. They still carry *Too Faced Candlelight Powder.*


----------



## majic

Ellesu, good luck with your decision. Sounds like a tough one... But interesting possibilities.

Jen, I really enjoyed The Kite Runner and Spendid Suns too. Though maybe 'enjoyed' is the wrong word. They were certainly powerful, but The Kite Runner especially was so bleak, I came away feeling like I'd been punched in the stomach. 

My camel Tieks have despatched, along with my exchange pairs - cardinal red and romantic blush. They usually take at least a week to get here, I'm so impatient to see them! Is it bad that I'm already thinking about my next pair?


----------



## Jen

*ellesu*, ah, I see why it would be harder in that case. Believe me, I'm all too familiar with the in laws issue. I can totally understand not feeling all that enthused if that's the case. Who knows, maybe he won't get the job and it'll be a moot point. If it does happen, try to look on the bright side of finally trying to get rid of the house.

I HATE the Dead Sea people!!!!! I glare at them as I walk by - avoidance doesn't work, so I figure a look that says "don't even try it" should work, it doesn't. Saying no thanks doesn't work, even a sharp I'M NOT INTERESTED doesn't work. Some guy grabbed my hand once after I told him I wasn't interested and I wound up like I was going to hit him and told him not to touch people who say they're not interested in your snake oil. That was hilarious, he was about 5'3" compared to my 5'8", he jumped about a foot. I work in a world of sleazy salesmen, they have nothing on the Dead Sea people!!! They're trying to sell you a nail buffer (I can't remember the exact name, I have one - lots of people make them) - it really does work and make your nails shiny - BUT, it's actually taking a layer of your nails off to make it shiny! It's not good for those with weaker nails. The cuticle oil probably is though.



skyblue said:


> Yep, I know.  Just one of my avoidance techniques: Don't make eye contact and feign disinterest.


That doesn't work quite as well here  !!

*Cobbie* will you STOP  ?! I looked on Neiman's site and couldn't find it so I figured that was a sign. I, like *Ruby*, think I need to go join highlighters annonymous. And of COURSE it looks like Neiman finally has the Le Metier shadow I wanted but had been backordered. I'm backing away........

*majic*, I know exactly what you mean, it did feel like a punch in the stomach. But wow, such a powerful read. Did you see the movie? I was incredibly disappointed with it. 
You're asking ME if it's bad that you're already thinking of your next pair? Uh, no - I don't think so at ALL    
I'm just so glad some of you are as addicted as me, it makes me feel less bad about myself.

Awhile back on the recommendation of the BTiB blog, I bought Aveeno's Pure Renewal shampoo & conditioner figuring it was worth a shot. Given that I mostly use Oribe shampoo, I was in love with the idea that a less than $10 shampoo came so highly recommended. I really, really like it. I'm still using the Oribe, with Phillip B clarifying shampoo with the Oribe masque on Sundays, but I try to switch it up because it's good for your hair. I added this to my routine, and I think it's a keeper. Charlestongirl's review sums it up better than I can - 
http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/05/aveeno-pure-renewal-shampoo-and.html

Thanks to *skyblue* I _finally_ have plenty of my beloved Dr. Denese!! My skin is already happier. I was using some samples to try to make it last longer, and I'm not sure if it was that or the Burberry primer but my skin has broken out pretty bad in the last few days. I'm going to go back to my normal routine and primers to see if I can straighten things out, then try the Burberry again. It would be such a shame if that broke me out


----------



## Andra

Cobbie said:


> *Andra*, note *Jen's* message to *majic*. (It's early. ) Good luck with your nails.
> Where are you going on your cruise? Are you leaving out of Galveston? I've often thought how easy that would be.


Thanks, I figured it out. I'll let you know if I find something that works.

Yes, we are leaving from Galveston once Disney starts sailing from there - so much easier than dealing with airplanes and getting to Florida  Unfortunately the itenerary is sort of boring: Grand Cayman, Costa Maya and Cozumel... (I'm a bit of a snob when it comes to Cayman because we usually spend at least a week on one of the smaller islands that has a LOT fewer people... But it will be fun to get away. This is the same ship that we sailed on in 2004 and we will be in the same stateroom so that's kind of cool.


----------



## Jen

(I'm not looking I'm not looking lalalalalalal.... )

I just saw this, so funny you just mentioned it *skyblue*! Your Mary Lou-manizer is on Hautelook today for $12!! Along with several other The Balm products. 
http://www.hautelook.com/product/4599338


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks for the link, *Cobbie*! That highlighter reminds me of sequins or something. It looks really nice but thankfully it's not pulling at me like the Burberry one did. If anyone gets it please post your review!

*Skyblue*, ooops I must've read that post wrong...thanks for clarifying for me. I've heard the Balm products show up at TJ Maxx periodically so next time I'm there I'll take a look. I've got Time Balm concealer but that's my only Balm product.

*Jen*, thanks for your thoughts on the Aveeno shampoo. Always looking for good ones at decent prices. I used to use all Aveda hair stuff but it got too pricey for me.

My girls and I are getting in the car at 6:30 am tomorrow to go visit my sister & BIL in the Buckeye State. So I'll be checking in every now & then from there....

*Andra*, have a great time on your cruise! That's extremely cool that you'll he in the same stateroom!!!


----------



## Jen

Oh good, I at least have a few days until I hear how you like it ! I *almost* went for it, then thought of my Burberry, Chantecaille, Tom Ford, Becca, I even have one from Philosophy and from Laura Geller......intervention may be necessary!!!

*Ruby*, have fun when you come here!! It's supposed to be hot and humid, big news 

*Andra*, I forgot to comment on your post but you cracked me up with 'boring cruise to Cayman Islands' - BORING?! I loved Cayman, park me on 7 mile beach and I'm good to go. There were hardly any people there when we were, so I didn't get that impression. But really, anywhere with a white sandy beach and clear water is for sure not boring!! It's easy to get spoiled though, so I hear you. St. Thomas is my favorite, I'd rather go there for a week than on any cruise. Cool that you already know the boat too! How odd you're in the same room, what are the chances?!


----------



## ellesu

*skyblue*, I didn't order the TSV. I just couldn't quite push the button. I actually thought of your "don't make eye contact" rule, but it was too late. I felt like a sucker but I use the excuse that I rarely go to malls because I do so much online shopping. I'll be better prepared next time. 

*Jen*, why am I not surprised that the Dead Sea people are so well known!? You described my experience to-a-tee. I wonder if they clone those people or just train them really, _really_ well? I think she threw me off my game when she actually grabbed my hand so quickly. I was stunned! I would have paid to see you back your DSea dude off.  Forgot to add: I'm glad to know what it was she did to my thumbnail. Now I'm really mad.  

Safe travels and have fun *Ruby* and *Andra*.


----------



## Jen

I don't know how they find those people, it must be some kind of crazy bonus for each sale or something, otherwise they'd be like the rest of the kiosk people who just sit there looking bored.  Those flat iron people are bad too, they end up chasing me down the mall telling me I should straighten my hair.  Insulting me probably isn't the best way to get my business...... 
I don't think the nail buffer is all that bad if you have strong nails, it just takes a thin layer off, but still.  My mom has gorgeous nails, and loves that thing.  I love it too when my nails are at their best, it's a great way to get natural shine.  But, I'm avoiding it when I have bad nails!


----------



## majic

My shoe wheel arrived and I spent some time this evening putting it together. It was MUCH easier than the reviews implied, took me maybe about half an hour on my own. Then I had fun arranging my Tieks in colour order 



In the advertising it says it can fit 30 pairs of shoes, but there are actually only 20 pockets... I guess with flats you could double up though.


----------



## Jen

majic said:


> My shoe wheel arrived and I spent some time this evening putting it together. It was MUCH easier than the reviews implied, took me maybe about half an hour on my own. Then I had fun arranging my Tieks in colour order
> 
> 
> 
> In the advertising it says it can fit 30 pairs of shoes, but there are actually only 20 pockets... I guess with flats you could double up though.


COOL!!!!! Now you better get busy ordering to fill that thing up 

I don't think I ever mentioned it here, but about 12 weeks ago now I ordered a custom purse from Etsy. It was one where I picked the style, then the leather, then the interior, etc. Long story short there were problems, first she was really behind, then she ran out of both my leather and my interior. I was really upset at first, but in the end I liked both of the new selections better!! I am stalking the tracking, it's going to be here TOMORROW! I'll post pictures. It's really fun to get something I paid for 3 months ago - a way to have fun while still on SMACKDOWN  Boy 12 weeks has been tough though, I'm very bad at waiting. I may not order more custom purses just for that reason!


----------



## Jen

GREAT idea *Cobbie*!! They'd love that.


----------



## Andra

Jen said:


> *Andra*, I forgot to comment on your post but you cracked me up with 'boring cruise to Cayman Islands' - BORING?! I loved Cayman, park me on 7 mile beach and I'm good to go. There were hardly any people there when we were, so I didn't get that impression. But really, anywhere with a white sandy beach and clear water is for sure not boring!! It's easy to get spoiled though, so I hear you. St. Thomas is my favorite, I'd rather go there for a week than on any cruise. Cool that you already know the boat too! How odd you're in the same room, what are the chances?!


I don't do large crowds well and Cayman Brac is tiny compared to Grand Cayman. It also does not have sandy white beaches for the most part - it's mostly ironshore. The first year that we went, we had such a hard time with the laid-back attitudes. It was the day before we were coming back when we finally got the concept of "island time." With a cruise ship and a short time in port, I'm afraid that it will be hard to get to island time - but I'm gonna try!
We actually picked the same stateroom ourselves since it was available and we really liked the location - it's about halfway on the ship front to back, near enough to an elevator to be convenient but not annoying, far away from the activity places for the kiddos, and about halfway on the ship top to bottom. It also has a wonderful verandah.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for posting the photo, *majic*! Nice way to organize!

I have also developed a "don't even think about talking to me" glare that works well on pushy salesman and in sketchy areas. Hubby always responds to their "Can I ask you a question?" with, "You already did!" They always looked shocked and put off.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, I just got a couple of purses like that where I picked the style, leather, lining, etc.  I'm wondering which etsy seller you purchased from?


----------



## majic

Cobbie said:


> *majic*, that looks cool. If you kept the boxes and flowers you could space the shoes out and somehow add the boxes and flowers and send them a picture for their wall.


Fab idea! Yes, I do still have the boxes and flowers... I'll wait until my new pairs arrive then see what I can do


----------



## ellesu

Well, I need to get out more.  The Dead Sea people in mall kiosks seem to be quite well known. I met two people today talking/complaining about them. Funny how things like that happen - sort of like when you buy a new car and all you see on the road are similar cars. I'm glad to know what their product is but there's got to be a better way to showcase it. I don't think the nail buffer would work for me because my nails are thin enough as it is.

*majic*, I like the shoe wheel! I've never seen one like it. Do send a picture to Tieks. Very unique.

I used my Bobbi Brown BB cream this morning and, so far, I'm liking it. Her Extra Tinted Moisturizer and BB cream are the best color matches I've found in my quest for makeup that doesn't turn too yellow on me.


----------



## Jen

The purse is from MIMS, the designer is Natasha Durham. I'm a slouchy pretty large hobo purse kind of person (originally typed purson, I should coin that ), when I stumbled on this site before I knew it I had mine picked out and ordered 
Here is her site home page - 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/MimsMaine?ref=seller_info

I'll definitely post pictures and opinions when I get it, I will be at my parent's house on the boat when it comes tomorrow, which is going to be fun but sad that I won't see it right away. It'll be something fun to come home to tomorrow night after a fun day in the sun.

*Andra*, it for sure takes a few days to get used to island time! It gets easier each time for me, and is half of why I always seem to go back. My idea of vacation is a beach, a book, and a week to do whatever I feel like, whenever I feel like it. Preferably good food nearby, but other than that, that's all I want. I have a love/hate relationships with eventful vacations like my honeymoon in Hawaii - we had never been there so we HAD to see everything. We were absolutely exhausted at the end of it and especially after wedding chaos we didn't feel rested at all! It was amazing, but I wish I would have just had a few days on the beach filled with several Pina Coladas delivered to my beach chair!



skyblue said:


> I have also developed a "don't even think about talking to me" glare that works well on pushy salesman and in sketchy areas. Hubby always responds to their "Can I ask you a question?" with, "You already did!" They always looked shocked and put off.


SO adding that one to my arsenal


----------



## ellesu

Thank you, *Cobbie*! I'm going to leave my email. That gives me some time to research and....you can't beat a first-hand review.

Is anyone else watching QVC's Christmas in July? I wish I weren't.  I woke up to thunderstorms (which was lovely), hubby gone for the day so I turned on tv and it was tuned to QVC. I hate QVC's shipping costs but.... sometimes they offer things I can't find on Amazon. I've ordered a couple


Spoiler



okay, a few


 things but after ordering Poo-Pourri I think it's time to change channels.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Have any of you ever used any of Sue Devitt's makeup?  A friend suggested I send a photo to a person that she loves at the Sue Devitt makeup counter at Barneys New York.  She recommended some things for me to try and I had her send them to me.  OMG!  She has solved my problem.  She nailed the lipstick and blush color and I love the Sue Devitt eye pencils.  She also sent lots of samples.

I'm seriously thinking of returning the Dior blush and Dior shimmer to Sephora because I like the Sue Devitt so much.  I ordered online but the only thing is, I didn't keep the Dior boxes.  I have the original packing slip for one of them but not from both although you can see in my Order History that I did purchase it.  Will this be a problem?  (They are now closed so I can't call until tomorrow.)


----------



## skyblue

I used To use the *Sue Devitt *eye pencils. I _loved_ the colors, but they didn't last too long on me. I am on a quest to find holy grail eye pencils. I line just underneath my top lid in black, and then smudge a softer shade into my lower lashes. Some disappear and some are too hard. I am glad you found some colors to work for you, *SN*!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Skyblue, were you using primer?  All of my eye pencils stay so much better with primer.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Skyblue, were you using primer? All of my eye pencils stay so much better with primer.


No, because I line the inner lid on my upper lashes. I am not sure about the logistics on the lower lash line. What kind do you like?


----------



## Neo

*Skyblue*, after a lot of trial (and I mean a lot, lol!) I found that the Bobbi Brown Long wear eye pencils are the best on the waterline (both upper and lower lids). They stay from morning to evening 

http://www.sephora.com/long-wear-eye-pencil-P309704?skuId=1386895

I do use an eye primer, but not on the waterline (don't think one can?).


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've used a lot of different ones. Right now I'm using Hourglass and it's as good as any I've tried.


----------



## Someone Nameless

And YAY!!!!  Neo's back.


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> And YAY!!!! Neo's back.


 

Thank you


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> *Skyblue*, after a lot of trial (and I mean a lot, lol!) I found that the Bobbi Brown Long wear eye pencils are the best on the waterline (both upper and lower lids). They stay from morning to evening
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/long-wear-eye-pencil-P309704?skuId=1386895
> 
> I do use an eye primer, but not on the waterline (don't think one can?).


Yeah, *Neo's* back, and just in time to save the day! .

Thanks for this recommendation! I will be ordering these pronto!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Someone Nameless said:


> I've used a lot of different ones. Right now I'm using Hourglass and it's as good as any I've tried.


I am not sure what I was thinking. I'm using Urban Decay Primer Potion.  Maybe my confusion about the waterline and primer brought Neo out of hiding, but it's a good day regardless!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I am not sure what I was thinking. I'm using Urban Decay Primer Potion.  Maybe my confusion about the waterline and primer brought Neo out of hiding, but it's a good day regardless!


Thanks for the clarification. I didn't understand using it in that way at all. . Those *Neo* sightings really shake things up around here!


----------



## Jen

YAY, welcome back *Neo* !

I got my purse yesterday, and I really love it.










Close up of the super yummy leather - there are a few blemishes, but I'm over it - I'm sure I would have caused those in a few days on my own anyway 









This one shows the interior I picked, and being from Jonathan Alder he put his JA initials in there, which happen to be my maiden name initials - 









And this shows all the pockets this thing has, I haven't even counted yet. There are two big outside pockets, each with a small pocket inside of them about the size of an iPhone. Then the zipper pocket is huge, with another small pocket inside of it. Then the iPad pocket which is more of a flap, and behind that are two more pockets with small pockets in each of them. I'm going to go put all my stuff in it right now, this thing is an organizer's dream


----------



## ellesu

skyblue said:


> Those *Neo* sightings really shake things up around here!


I read this and started laughing. Hubby asked what was up and I told him it was just something to do with the UFO show he had on tv.  It was easier that way!

Oh, my! I do love that purse, Jen. Off to drool some more....

Waving "hi" to Neo!  I don't know how my post ended up after Jen's.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh, Jenn, I love that purse.  It is gorgeous.  Which style name is that?

I have found a new time waster.  Have you ever looked at beautybar.com?  There is a place to upload your photo and do a makeover.  I've been doing that for a the last few minutes with all sorts of different makeup and products.  At one point my lipstick looked like I had just killed a zebra.  It's fun!


----------



## Jen

Thanks, guys!! I'm excited to take it out tomorrow for its first spin. *SN*, it's the Boho XL with two outside pockets, like this one - 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/84710712/boho-xl-with-two-outside-pockets-large

The original leather I picked was more of a saddle, this is vintage cognac - I really like it, but if I would have seen this German Nubuck before I may have gotten this instead - though I don't like the two tone as much. 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/104016221/new-premium-german-nubuck-saffron

http://www.etsy.com/listing/104393752/german-nubuck-xl-hobo-pack-three-in-one

Oh well, I do love this cognac color too!


----------



## Addie

Hello, ladies! I missed you all!

I see everyone is still in Tieks mode.  I love all the pictures of them!

So I thought I would drop by and talk about some of the stuff I got recently. I didn't buy anything for quite a while and then went on a rampage. I should probably go back on SMACKDOWN.

I got the new Chanel blush Rose Initiale. It's so pretty. It's the perfect pink blush. It gives such a natural, soft look. Luckily, I've heard it's not LE even though it came out for the Fall collection. I didn't know that when I purchased it, but I still would have bought it when I did because with all the reviews and swatches online, I knew I couldn't be without it.


While I was at the counter, I also picked up the glossimer in Sweet Beige. I had wanted to pick it up when it had been LE last year and just didn't, so when it was repromoted for the Fall collection, I knew I had to get it. I tried it on at the store, and it's a really pretty neutral gloss.


I also picked up the Rouge Allure Extrait de Gloss in Caprice. I tried it at the store as well. It's pinker than the Sweet Beige. I tried it out again for work, and I am in love. It's such a pretty color, and to me it looks like it plumps my lips up a bit. It's not a lip plumper, though, so there's no tingling or anything like that. It's just the way it looks on the lips. I'm thinking about picking up another since it's LE.


*Cobbie*, I saw that Chanel highlighter in the store and thought it was just stunning. I did resist just because I haven't been in a highlighting mood lately. I can't wait to read your review!

I also got the new Chanel foundation brush. I've never used a paddle foundation brush before. Isn't that weird? I'm really loving it with the Guerlain Lingerie foundation. For a while I was using the Chanel VLA nonstop, but now the Guerlain has become my everyday foundation with the foundation brush.

I've been trying out some Murad products as well. I bought their Rapid Age Spot and Pigment Lightening Serum. The reviews are good, but I haven't tried it out enough to give a review. I have been using Murad's Active Radiance Serum with Vitamin C. I think it's amazing. I apply it at night and my skin is looking brighter and smoother with it. Skin texture has been a big problem for me lately. I was feeling like it was uneven and kind of rough, but it's so much better now. I notice a bit of tingling/warming in some areas of my face sometimes when I apply it. But it's not a burning or irritating sensation for me.


I also bought Dior's Diorshow mascara, and I love it. I don't know why it took me so long to try it. It gives me length and volume but also makes my lashes kind of fluffy ... does that make sense? They don't look heavy with mascara.

I've also been very much into these hair ribbons. I have the neutral tones and the bright jewel tones. I now see they have them in metallic and dark jewel tones. I may have to get the dark jewel tones for fall.


And there are other things I've bought, but I'll save that for another post because this is getting ridiculous. 

Have you ladies seen the new product to be released from Dr. Dennis Gross? It's a Ferulic Acid+Retinol Brightening Solution. It's supposed to debut Tuesday night on QVC. I still look at his Vitamin D serum and think about getting it. I'm almost done with my bottle of Camellia oil and do like it, but I've been wondering if I should replace it with the Vitamin D one.

As far as what I'm reading, I just finished the first Harry Potter book. I got it with Amazon Prime lending. I actually enjoyed it, so I'll definitely continue reading the series. I'm now working on Shutter Island. I bought it ages ago, but I saw the movie was on last night. So I DVR'd it so I could read the book first.

*Jen*, I love your purse! The coloring is beautiful.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hi Addie!  It's good to see you back too.  Thank you for the reviews.

Jen, I'm drooling over your purse.  How heavy is it (empty).  In the winter I'm constantly changing from black to brown and have been thinking about a purse that would go with both (cognac?) or possibly a purse that has black and a British Tan color.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Welcome back *Neo* and *Addie*!

*Jen*. That purse is gorgeous! I love cognac leather and all those pockets would be a godsend right now. My purse is a disaster right now.


----------



## Neo

Thank you for the warm welcome back ladies !

*Cobbie*, you should NEVER, EVER sleep before 1AM, lol! Especially when I'm in a time zone 5 hours ahead of Eastern Time . Although, maybe it's better that way, else who knows what other gorgeous highlighters you may end up posting about ! That Chanel is a beauty, but between the Becca (yours, actually !) and the Chantecaille, I fell I have enough, especially as I don't often wear highlighter in the first place 

*SN*, no worries: I also use the Hourglass Primer for the face ! I still had half a bottle, and when my lovely Guerlain primer finished, I decided to be reasonable and use up what I had left first...

*Skyblue*, I've been using the Too Faced eye primer, and it has been working out well for me for that area. I think that the UD, Nars, and Too Faced ones are all nice, and preference differs by person. I liked the Nars, but the Too Faced was a bit more effective on me, so that's that. I hope you like the BB eye liners on your waterline as much as I do: they have been truly life changing for me, and I thought I had found my HG with the Chantecaille!

*Jen*, your purse is a stunner, and the leather looks soooooo yummy and squishy, I wish I could reach into the pic and pet it! You are going to have so much fun wearing it . Totally worth the wait 

*Addie*, you got lovely things!!!! I really want to have a look at the Blush Initiale, although I really can't justify it - I'm just still so in love with the Chantecaille blushes (I have one powder, one creme, and one loose powder type), and really want to check out the upcoming fall collection . Please tell me more about the extract. Gloss in Capri - is it a true/cool pink? Is it very opaque or rather light? It looks lovely! I totally agree with you on the Vitamin C: I've been using Vitamin C serum 10 from Vivier for over a month now, and my skin loves it. I've noticed that my fine lines have diminished, and I love that it's a natural sun screen. I use it in the morning because of that, and also because I've been using Estée Lauder's Advanced Night Repair at night: I've never been a huge fan of Estée Lauder for some reason, but that stuff has completely changed my skin, and in a good way . 
I've been thinking of you, and how you have been doing in your new home? Any NYC trips planned?? I've also been more particularly thinking of you lately, because, dare I say it.... I have the


Spoiler



Suqqu face and cheek brushes


 on their way to me, hem... You were the first who mentioned them here and brought them to my attention! I had also picked up the Shiseido foundation brush you had mentioned a while ago, and have been loving it . 
I'm glad you still love the Guerlain Lingerie de Peau foundation, and wish I had found a good color match on this one . I'm home at my parents' but I can't wait to get back and give the new Yves Saint Laurent Le Teint Touche Éclat foundation a try (not that I'm looking forward to get back, except for that - and my Tempurpedic, lol!)! YSL has been working out well for me this year, foundation wise, so I have high hopes for this one 

*Ellesu*, I've been looking into the Phoenix Linen sheets, and wanted to ask you, how do they compare to the Comphy sheets, softeness wise? With regards to you going back to your DH's first home: sometimes things are meant to be, if only to create new memories to erase the old ones . Doesn't make it easier to start with though, and I wish you good luck however things go 

Finally, with regards to my readings.... Well, I almost exclusively read epic/heroic fantasy, and mostly nobody is ever too interested in what I'm reading, lol


----------



## cmg.sweet

I'm about to start the Song of Fire and Ice books (game of thrones books).  Has anyone read them?


----------



## ellesu

Hi, *Neo*! So good to _see_ you back! As for the softness of the Phoenix Linen sheets compared to the Comphy, I find the PL sheets to feel a bit silkier. To me they are smooth and soft like Comphy but I feel a difference texture wise and the only word I can come up with is _silkier_. I hope *SN* and *skyblue* will weigh in because I'm not that good at comparing. I just knew they were lighter weight and that's what sold me. Thank you for you good wishes on a possible move. I agree - sometimes life makes you stop running and face things. Of course, _I_ insist it's hubby who needs to face-up but I realize it works both ways. ....Just don't like to admit it.  Have a lovely visit!

Hi, *Addie*! My goodness, it's like old home week!  I saw the new Dr. Dennis Gross product presented late(ish) one night last week. Lisa Robertson had Dr. Gross on and she was raving about it. No surprise there, I guess.  I wish I'd ordered it because I think it was at a special price or something like that.

*cmg.sweet*, I just found the first game of thrones book in my son's room when I was cleaning it out/up. I guess he read it a while ago. I might give it a go. I also found his copy of Gormenghast - I started that one summer and never finished. I've also never finished Anna Karenina. So many books left partially read....


----------



## patrisha w.

cmg.sweet said:


> I'm about to start the Song of Fire and Ice books (game of thrones books). Has anyone read them?


I have and they are excellent.

Patricia


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I went about a week without make-up, and when I started wearing it again, I broke out big time. I'm not sure what's up with that, but I don't like it one bit. Anyone have any thoughts on this product:

https://gailhardison.myrandf.com/

A friend has started selling it and I'm just not sure about it.

No fun new purchases to gush about, unfortunately. I'm trying to be a bit more responsible in my spending, and I'm finding I don't like it one bit!

I'm spending a lot more time on my other passion, cooking. I tend to spend a bit less that way! well, sort of anyway. I had a Pampered Chef party yesterday, so I was doing a lot of preparation for that, and I'm sure it will lead to spending in the end.

I do have the first book of the Fire & Ice series on my Kindle, I just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## Andra

cmg.sweet said:


> I'm about to start the Song of Fire and Ice books (game of thrones books). Has anyone read them?


I picked up the first one a while back when it was really cheap, but I couldn't get into it. He has such a complex world with so many characters that I just got lost and gave up. But I might try again some day. As my DH pointed out, it took well over 7 years and I don't know how may tries before I finally "got" Terry Pratchett's humor and turned into a major fan.
And, just in case you hadn't heard,


Spoiler



main characters are killed off much more frequently than in most series books.


----------



## Addie

Thanks for the lovely welcome backs! 

*Neo*, I've somehow become a blush-collecting monster.  I really want to try the Tom Ford blushes. I've read they stay on the cheeks forever.
Have you seen the new elephant collection Chantecaille is putting out (or perhaps already has)? It's gorgeous. Their palettes are always so stunning. I think it would break my heart to use them, though. 
I would say the Caprice gloss is definitely a warm-toned pink. It's very opaque. It's one of those formulations that's between a gloss and a lipstick. Here's a review with swatches from Temptalia who can explain it and show it far better than I can: http://www.temptalia.com/chanel-caprice-rouge-allure-extrait-de-gloss-review-photos-swatches
It's not even like it's that unique. There's just something about it on that is just so lovely. You should definitely stop by the counter and give it a try! 
I'm so glad you're loving Vitamin C as well! It's making such a difference in my skin. Can you tell me more about the serum you use? Where do you purchase it? How many drops do you use? Is it a stable Vitamin C? How long do you think your bottle will last you?
And I need to hear more about what you love about EL's ANR, please!
I'm really happy with my job and where I'm living. Everyone's so nice, and the weather has been so mild (compared to the Texas summers I'm used to ).
I haven't gone to NYC yet and I don't have any planned. The main problem is what to do with Addie. I'd love to meet up with you some time, though!
*gasp* Those Suqqu brushes are my secret lusts. Well, not so secret. The cheek and face brushes seem so divine. Please review when you get them! Or perhaps I should say don't so you don't tempt me further! 
I'm glad you're loving the Shiseido foundation brush! Isn't it adorable?
That's so nice that you're back home with your parents for a while! I hope you're having a good time!
I've read about the new YSL foundation. It sounds amazing. I loved the sample of the YSL Perfect Touch foundation, but I never got around to buying it. And they don't have a Nordstrom's, Saks, or Neiman Marcus here. And I forgot my color.  Now I think I'll wait to see which you adore more and then pick the winner up.

*Ellesu*, I didn't know they had already started selling it. That's good to know because it means there are probably reviews of it out there. And with skincare type things I like to read reviews before purchasing.

*H2M*, I hate when a product or products break you out and you have to do the whole trial and error thing to see which ones it is. I hope you get it figured out quickly!

*Cobbie*, is your train case getting ridiculously full? Mine is, but surprisingly it fits quite a lot of makeup. It doesn't look like it would. I'm really surprised it's still got room for some more products.
The new job is good! Everyone is super nice, and I've hung out with co-workers a few times. It's been a lot of fun. Right now I'm fighting a cold, though, so I'll be glad when that's over. I sound ridiculous on air with my nasally voice.
Corky and I did! It was so fun to meet her! She's so sweet and so beautiful. I caught a glimpse of her little yorkie. She's adorable. I'm hoping we can hang out again soon.
Stop tempting me with that highlighter!  It's gorgeous. Ah. I had heard it has a top layer of heavy sparkle. I don't understand the point of having a coating like that. If it's not going to go all the way through the product, then why bother? In this case I'm really glad to hear it doesn't go all the way through because big chunks of glitter is not something I'd want either.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Cobbie said:


> *H2M*. I'm so sorry to hear about your skin problem. I am not familiar with Gail Hardison. Hopefully, someone else here is. Financial responsibility is no fun. But just think, BF is probably really happy with your new cooking passion.


I'm sorry, I wasn't clear! Gail Hardison is my friend who sells the product (it's the only link I had at the time to the product). The products themselves are "Rodan and Fields". Here is a link straight to the manufacturer's page: https://www.rodanandfields.com/

Thanks for the sympathy on my skin issues. It's irritating (hah....pun intended), but I'll figure it out.

I'm working four hours a day overtime all this week, so I might not be around much. I'm on a baking spree, and just picked up some Watkins Original Vanilla, Watkins Clear Vanilla, and Wilton No-Color Butter Flavor. Along with my recent purchase of my awesome 24 cup muffin tin, I'm ready for some cupcake makin'!


----------



## cmg.sweet

*Cobbie*. I find candy melts at craft stores like Michael's, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's, or AC Moore...


----------



## Jen

*Addie*! SO great to see you back too  Glad to hear everything is going well with the job and living in NY. I'm sure the summer weather is better! Now we'll see how you like winter !
I have also become a blush collector somehow, and have many that I like a lot! The Sephora Pantone apricot blush, the Dior, the Sephora cream blushes of which I have 2, and a few other I think are in there too! I LOVE Chantecaille's elephant collection, but fortunately other than thinking they are really cool I'm not that drawn to them.

Thanks for all the purse compliments!! I love it more every time I touch it or look at it. It really is a great way to keep everything in a place I can always find it, and it's big enough to easily fit my kindle, iPad, Momentum Passport, a makeup bag, glasses bag, wallet....and I could still fit more in there! *SN*, it's relatively heavy empty. It's a lot of leather, so I knew I was going to have to deal with that. Fortunately my shoulder is used to heavy leather!

*H2M*, I hear you on products breaking you out  - I've been there! Fortunately after stopping the Burberry primer and now have plenty of my regular moisturizers, my skin is calming down. However, I did break SMACKDOWN to buy the Dr. Dennis Gross Ferulic Acid & Retinol Brightening Solution, I've been sick in bed today so I had a lot of time to read about it, and with it only being on QVC, their special price and free shipping...I ordered it. I also ordered *Neo's* Vivier Vitamin C serum (*Addie* she uses this one - 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000YZBVMM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00)
I'm tired of my uneven skin tone, so I'm going to try these two and see what happens. I consider not having breakouts good skin, but I'd really like to have much, much better skin.

I LOVE that 24 muffin tin, I totally need that! I don't cook much, but I love muffins. *Cobbie*yours looks cool too! I would love to hear about what you guys put in there and how it turns out.

I've decided to return the Romantic Blush Tieks, I just don't love them for what they cost, so I'm going to send them back - so really, these purchases were just a trade in for returning those 

I second *Cobbie's* recommendation for the Le Metier Lip Cremes, they are sooooo wonderful. I love picking from them every day, and all the different combos I get with mixing. I'm also completely obsessed with their eyeshadows.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Orofluido is back on HauteLook tomorrow if anyone needs more...

Jen, you keep making that bag sound better and better...


----------



## Someone Nameless

cmg.sweet said:


> Orofluido is back on HauteLook tomorrow if anyone needs more...
> 
> Jen, you keep making that bag sound better and better...


I just saw that and I do need more. I love that stuff.

That bag does sound wonderful....


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Jen, you keep making that bag sound better and better...





Someone Nameless said:


> That bag does sound wonderful....


It IS  - seriously, every time I pick it up I like it more.


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Orofluido is back on HauteLook tomorrow if anyone needs more...


SMACKDOWN protocol has yet again been broken. I'm not in love with the oil as much as everyone else, I prefer Josie Maran's Argan hair oil....but I DID get the shampoo & conditioner set (for $12.50 I got two, if I hate it I'm sure someone here will take it off my hands ) as well as the masque and spray set. I want to try the spray versus the oil (if I remember right that's what *Neo* uses), so why not. Those prices are great, gotta love Hautelook! I don't even mind the $4.95 shipping charge as much.


----------



## majic

Today I had a Tieks delivery...

I really like the Romantic Blush, but Jen's right about them not being as pink as expected. Jen, do yours have some hints of blue as well? Mine do, which I totally wasn't expecting. The cardinal red aren't quite as nice as the ruby red, but at least they fit me properly. And I can see the camel getting worn a lot!



And here's what I did with the shoe wheel - it wasn't quite as good as I hoped, as I couldn't get the flowers to stay put!


----------



## Jen

How WEIRD!  Yours look like they have a blue tint and look more silver   - mine were so gold!  That is just weird.  
The Cardinal accents your tattoo really nicely though!!  

I really love that shoe wheel!!!  I think it looks cute with your flowers, you should send it to Tieks!  They are so nice, they'll love it.


----------



## ellesu

Umm..I like the Romantic Blush but I already have the gold and really want the Pewter so I'll wait (since there seems to be lots of gold and/or silver in them). Enjoy, *majic*! Love, love the tattoo also. I just read on Twitter that Tieks received their new leather samples from Italy (I think?) and are getting ready for fall colors! Let the guessing begin....

*Jen*, I also got the Orofluido shampoo, conditioner and masque. I got the individual bottles because all the sets seemed to have the spray - which I already have. I like the spray but use so little that it's lasting a long time - which is a good thing.


----------



## skyblue

*Addie*, so nice to see you back! I've missed *CMG *and *Hippie*, too! 

*ellesu*, my *Phoenix Linens Sheets* arrived today! They are super soft! I can't imagine the Comphy being weightier than these. They are in the wash! 

I ordered a dual foam mattress pad from WalMart, site to store. I was afraid I may not like it and would have to pay big bucks to ship it back. Well, they shipped it to the _*wrong*_ store and it's _*not even the right one*_! The one they sent was memory foam with a separate, icky pillow top cover! YUCK! So now I have to schlep this monster back to the store and decide if I want to reorder! GRRR!  So I won't have the complete "dreamy experience" I was hoping for tonight, but I will get to try my new sheets!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

School is starting and I bought myself a new bento box. This one is huge. I got ready for tomorrow. It fit lunch, dinner , and a snack



















Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Someone Nameless

I had my granddaughter here playing today too but she didn't sleep.  I was putting sheets on my bed and she was playing around when I heard her scream "YaYa!!!!!"  She had her fingers shut in my bedroom door and couldn't get them out.    Never a dull moment.

What kind of rocker did you get?  I still would love to have one.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ouch, Cobbie!  She is fine.  Her fingers are so tiny that it didn't really hurt her.  She just couldn't get then out.  I saw terror on her fact though and I've been trying to teach her to say YaYa.  Now I know she's got it when she needs it.  

Do you know what company makes your rocker?  That sounds like what I need.  I don't have place in the sitting area but it could be drug there when I need it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Rocks, swivels, reclines....it sounds perfect!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Vegas_Asian said:


> School is starting and I bought myself a new bento box. This one is huge. I got ready for tomorrow. It fit lunch, dinner , and a snack


*Vegas* where did you get that? I have been looking for a bigger bento box!


----------



## geoffthomas

Cobbie said:


> I've looked and I can't find a manufacturer, not on the chair or the receipt. I'll call the SA tomorrow and see if I can get that. It also swivels.


Cobbie/SN,
I have a similar chair and it is manufactured by Lane.
can post a pic in a day - recliner/GLIDER/swivel - I chose the fabric rather than leather (yeah I know guys are supposed to prefer leather) and "overstuffed" - a little.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you.  I did a little search earlier and now I think I know what she is describing.  I'm so far behind the times that I had no idea glider rockers could now recline.  That is the best news because as i remember, the old gliders sat straight up and were not very comfortable.


----------



## Cindy416

This may sound weird to some of you, but to me, it's a big deal. (I love to cook.) I recently ordered a NuWave Precision Induction Cooktop (portable kind). I have been curious about induction cooking, and this thing has a 90-day trial period, so I thought I'd give it a shot. Along with the PIC (acronym used on the NuWave site), I received 2 sizes of Green skillets, and will receive a 3.5 qt. covered pan, as well as another PIC. (I had to pay s/h on the bonus items, as well as $99 for the first PIC and the second one free except for s/h. The s/h charges are fairly expensive, but much less than the items would cost at retail prices.) Here's the link for the PIC:

https://www.nuwavepic.com/

Because induction cooking requires cookware that is magetic, most of the 8-year-old Cuisinart cookware that I have isn't satisfactory cooking on my new cooktop. We are buying a condo with a friend, and it is unfurnished, so my really nice Cuisinart cookware is going to be taken to the condo. In search of new cookware, I found a great deal at Bed, Bath and Beyond. Here's a link to what I bought.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17467808

The cookware wasn't cheap, at $449, but I look at it as a long-term investment. Since the next stove I buy will, I hope, be an induction range, I wanted to be sure to get magnetic cookware. I love stainless steel, although I have some non-stick skillets, so this set was just what I wanted. 
Although the price was $449, I used a 20% off coupon, got a $50 gift card from BB&B, and also was given a non-stick Calphalon Unison Everyday pan, which retails for cents less than $190. It seemed like a great deal to me at the time, and is still one that I'm happy about. One of the wonderful things about BB&B is that the company has what is basically a lifetime guarantee on everything that is bought from them, which gives me the confidence to buy from them. (They even took back a bottle of SodaStream mix that I didn't like. I exchanged it for a different flavor, no receipt required, no questions asked.)

Just thought I'd share my finds in case any other foodies are reading this thread.


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> I'm a little apprehensive about new Tieks colors. I thought I had finished my collection. Silly me.


Uh, you and me BOTH! Fall is my favorite season, especially for the colors - so I may be in trouble. I hope for a olive green finally!

Hey *Cindy*! I wish I cooked more, but that stuff looks great! I think especially in cookware spending a little more to get better is totally worth it. I don't cook much, but when I got married I registered for all All Clad - they are expensive, but will last a lot longer than a cheaper alternative. Definitely worth it. Have fun with your new stuff! Let us know if you have any especially amazing (preferably easy ) recipes to share!

I need a new recliner too, but just for my living room. We have a big L shaped couch, and sometimes it's hard to sit up facing the tv and have my feet up.

*Geoff*, it's always so good to see you pop your head in here


----------



## skyblue

Enjoyed a good night's sleep on my new *Phoenix Linens Sheets*! I am impressed! They are so silky soft! 

*Vegas*, I love your Bento box!

*Cindy*, cookware is indeed a big deal! Glad you were able to get some that you love! I really like my *All Clad*, too, *Jen*!

Good luck, ladies, on your future *Tieks* purchases!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> Enjoyed a good night's sleep on my new *Phoenix Linens Sheets*! I am impressed! They are so silky soft!


Well that's just great  Have you had any Comphy to compare? I'm just trying to decide if I NEED them.....


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Well that's just great  Have you had any Comphy to compare? I'm just trying to decide if I NEED them.....


Of course you do!!!!


----------



## Jen

Neo said:


> Of course you do!!!!


Sooooo glad you're back *Neo*.....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

cmg.sweet said:


> *Vegas* where did you get that? I have been looking for a bigger bento box!


 mybentomeal is the brand. I found it at Fresh and Easy surprisingly for only 7.99. The dm single layer was 6.99

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ellesu

Bento boxes and _portable_ induction cooktops - both interesting. The Bento boxes look perfect for dd (who's going back to school but as an instructor instead of a student.) I'm not familiar with induction cooking but will check it out. We're going to need a new stove sooner or later (hopefully later) and I need to see what's out there. The stove we have now is an older drop-in unit and apparently way out of style. The couple places I've checked told me a new unit would be a special order, which means $$$. The other option would be to change my cabinet configuration which I really, _really_ don't want to think about - even though Betsy's remodel pictures are very tempting. 

Don't finish reading this sentence, *Jen* - even tho I agree with *Neo*.  *skyblue*, I'm so glad you like your PL sheets! I changed my bed today and reluctantly used a set of my old bamboo sheets. I felt I should keep them in the rotation but I can tell they are not going to be used much. I hope you get your mattress topper mess-up sorted out.

I just today read that Tieks is launching a blog. They said they'd have pictures from a photo-shoot on it. At first I thought it would be of the new colors but it was just yesterday that the leather samples came in so that can't be. What are fall's fashion colors supposed to be this year? The only thing I've heard is that the men's wear look will be a big influence on women's clothing. Tieks seem to be young and fashion forward so I imagine the new colors will be reflective of what's _in style_.


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, you threw it away!? I'm glad you went out searching for it!  I do the same thing all the time. I throw something out I don't think I want anymore and then months later I wish I could try it again. One of these days I'll learn.
Lisa Eldridge raves about those brushes, and whenever I see her use them, I lust.
I have not tried the Le Metier de Beaute Lip Cremes. The colors look beautiful. They're made to layer with each other or with other lip products? Which colors do you have?
 Let us know how you like the Chantecaille elephant blush!
I almost always waffle with my more expensive makeup purchases. I'll stare at it constantly and think, "Is it worth the price?" Normally it is. 
That cupcake pan looks really cool! I've never seen one like that before.
That chair looks sooo comfy! Recliners are for all ages! I have one in San Antonio I had to leave behind that I love. I miss it.

*Jen*, it's good to be back! The winter is when I'll probably want to move back to Texas! I'm hearing from people up here that I need all these odd things like snow boots and snow pants and a snow brush.
I've come to the conclusion that a person can never have enough blush. 
Let us know how you like the Dr. Dennis Gross Ferulic Acid & Retinol Brightening Solution and Neo's Vitamin C serum! Thanks for the link! I'm really loving Vitamin C. I still have over half of my Murad VitC serum, but I was thinking about buying another just to have. Now I'm not sure if I'll stick with it or give Neo's a try.

*Majic*, love your Tieks and the shoe wheel! I love your tattoo!

*Skyblue*, it's nice to be back! How'd you like sleeping with the Phoenix Linens Sheets? I love light sheets, so I'm feeling the pull with these.
Ugh! How annoying to get the wrong item sent to you and having to bring it back yourself!

*Cindy*, I've seen the informercials for the NuWave. It looks really cool!

I'm still loving the Murad's Vitamin C serum. I'm thinking about getting Murad's Vitamin C Night Moisturizer. I'm becoming a tad obsessed with Murad and Vitamin C.

Also, I'm afraid I need Dior's new Golden Savannah eyeshadow palette.
Here are swatches from BTIB: http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/07/dior-5-couleurs-couture-colour.html

And getting away from makeup, I'm not sure if I first found out about these shoes here? But they're still haunting me.

I wish I had a Nordstrom's here to try them on in person! They look like they might be uncomfortable.


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, I am sorry to say I don't have _Comphy Sheets_ for comparison. You will have to trust *ellesu* and *SN*! I liked the idea that the *PL* sheets were lighter in weight.

I hauled back the mattress pad to the store.  There wasn't a line, and I didn't have to pay return shipping, so I am happy about that. Back to researching memory foam mattress pads...

The chair looks fab, *Cobbie*!

*Addie*, those are the kinds of shoes I live in..... Why did I look at them  

*Neo*, you crack me up!!


----------



## skyblue

Yes, *Cobbie*, we sure miss our friends when they are on hiatus!

I am eyeing those lip creams....  No big surprise! 

I mention _mattress pads _and suddenly there are _mattress ads_ at the bottom of the page!


----------



## Jen

*Cobbie* is exactly right about the lip cremes, you can wear them alone or layer. I have the exact same colors as she does, except instead of Peche I have Framboise. I think I need Peche or Sweet Cream. Hot Momma is probably my favorite, but unfortunately it's exclusive to the Dallas North Park Neiman Marcus so shipping is involved. It's worth it  Anyway, this is a great page that talks about the mixing and layering - 
http://messywands.blogspot.com/2011/08/tutorial-mixing-le-metier-de-beaute-lip.html

*Addie*, I am droooooling over those shoes. They're gorgeous. Unfortunately I can't wear heels anymore , but I definitely think you should get them!! But yeah.....unfortunately I'm relatively sure they're going to be uncomfortable  Some things are worth it.
And yes - absolutely, before winter comes, get boots, snow pants, a good jacket, and a snow brush at least if you're going to have a car outside. You WILL need it all.

And darn it, now I need a new recliner and Phoenix Linen sheets  - SMACKDOWN really sucks.

I saw that Tieks joined Instagram, but I'm not real familiar with that. I saw a snapshot of the pictures from that photoshop somewhere, probably facebook. It just looked like pictures we've seen, but who knows. We'll see!!


----------



## Jen

That's also where I got all of my lip cremes. I can't believe they haven't jumped on all free shipping/returns like Nordstrom, I know they have free shipping codes most of the time, but if I can get it from Nordstrom, because of free returns I get it there. They have to be losing some business. Who knows, at their prices they probably don't even care. I get their "mid day dash" e-mails that are "60% off" - yeah, that sweater that used to be $1000 still isn't appealing at $400.

I'm probably going to pre-order this Coral Confection one too.....it may be bright, but I want it 
(ETA this is a lip GLOSS, not a creme....but I still want it  - I want to try the gloss too!)


The swatches got me.....
http://messywands.blogspot.com/2012/06/exclusive-le-metier-de-beaute-coral.html


----------



## majic

I've submitted the shoe wheel pic in the 'portraits' section of the Tieks website, so I'll wait and see if they publish it 

Love the bento box, what a great idea!

Addie, those shoes look pretty but painful! I've got rid of all my high heeled and pointy shoes and now only wear comfy flats. Can't wait to see what Tieks come up with next! I agree with Jen that olive green would be fab.

EDIt - I've just seen they no longer do the merlot lizard   Shame, I really loved the look of those. Hope they have something similar as one of the new autumn colours.


----------



## Someone Nameless

. What about the Tieks      

Cute!


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, I like Reebok shoes, but Reebok never seems to fit my foot properly, so I pretty much gave up on them. I have slim feet and very high arches. Both pairs are cute, and I know you will have fun wearing them!


----------



## ellesu

Cobbie, those are precious! They remind me of a couple of my more _colorful_ purchases this summer.  Anything that makes you smile is worth it.

http://www.jennibick.com/mywalit-double-zip-mega-purse-sangria.html

http://sakroots.thesak.com/store/productdetails2.aspx?productid=1717&colorid=6067&np=335

Oops! Hope I fixed the link.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*ellesu*, stop tempting us. I love the shoes especially.

*Cobbie*, I think those Asics are so cute and I like the Reeboks too. Sadly, the ONLY athletic shoe I can wear (after going back to the running store many, many, many, many times to exchange shoes) are K Swiss.

I started out with these: (boring)










I also have these:










I like these!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

when you were talking about the recliners, I mentioned that mine is made by Lane and not leather.
Here is a pic.








and to better understand why I picked the fabric instead of the leather:








the leather was available on the floor and I had to order and wait for the fabric.
I think it was worth it.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah, the combination of swivel, glider and recliner were irresistible.


----------



## ellesu

Agreed. It's lovely, *Geoff*. We are repurposing our living room. It's quite small and adjoins the (also small) dining room. We have lived in this house for y-e-a-r-s and that room has served many different purposed while raising our kiddos. I know I need a couple of chairs but, due to its size and what it will be used for, a comphy recliner won't work. I'm thinking a club chair would work and be comfortable. I'm torn between leather and upholstery. I see Cobbie's and think "leather" - and then see geoff's and think "fabric." I guess I'll wait until we're further along and I have a _vision_ of what I want.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Geoff*, that is a gorgeous chair and I love the fabric. I'm behind the times on chairs and didn't know that comfy chairs like that were swivel, rockers and recliners!!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Well, it was bound to happen. I just couldn't stay on SMACKDOWN any longer, and I'm afraid I fell off the wagon. 

So, last week I bought the following:





 Plus, I got it personalized with my name!







and last, but not least, for my Navy veteran son who loves to cook: 


I really MUST stop now!

But I really NEED a new pair of New Balance walking shoes.....


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Hippie, I see you gave in woot shirts. I can say the same. During the woot off I got myself the "I love science" shirt









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Someone Nameless

CUTE STUFF, *H2M*!!! I especially love the peace sign Tervis Tumbler. While looking at it I see that they also make a 24 oz water bottle (with lid, *Cobbie*!) That sounds really neat. I love just the regular lids. I don't drink out of anything else either. If I put out nice glasses for a meal when our son is here he will go to the cabinet and get a TT.


----------



## skyblue

I like it when you fall off the SMACKDOWN wagon, *H2M*, because you always buy lots of cool stuff! I also like the *Tervis Tumbler*! Hubby bought me a big Tervis cup with the lid for my smoothies. The lid has a retractable portion to make room for a straw, or general drinking. Genius! 

I have an *iHome* clock radio next to my bed so I can wake up to music of my choice and not a radio commercial or awful song. I can use it to charge iPad, iPhone or iPod! Love it! The sound is pretty good, and it comes with a remote.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *H2M*, when you go off SMACKDOWN, you _really_ go off SMACKDOWN. LOL You've bought some fun things. The mascara looks cute. I like the shirt. That cupcake book looks interesting. Please let me know how you like it. I know your son will love his Cajun Blackened Ops apron. It's sooo cute. I'll have to send the link to my cousin's husband in LA. He'll enjoy it. The UD palette has some beautiful colors in it. I've looked at smart phone radio chargers but they all seem to require having to remove the case and mine stays in it all the time. And, last but not least, Tervis Tumblers are the only glasses I use. Took a large one in the car today and I don't have any lids for it. I need to get some.


Cobbie, lids are not spillproof. H2M, love the peace sign. I have two with yorkies on them I think. I thought I would use them in the car but I don't. Tervis is all I drink out of also, who'd a thunk? I wouldn't touch a plastic glass before Tervis.

Cobbie, I think I have to order those ridiculuously colored ASICS. what do they say on the front and back of them? How do they run? I think I have to go up 1/2 size in ASICS from my regular shoe size but it's hard for me to remember. Asics is all I wore for a while. Now I have New Balance and Murano or something like that. I figure those ones that make me LOL might make me walk outside once in a while....yeah, right.

H2M: How do you like the mascar? Weren't you using Benefit They're Real? How do they compare? I am going to pull a Jen and gather up all the stuff from Sephora that I don't really use/like and return it. Maybe including my Clarisonic that keeps breaking on me.

Addie, we do have to get together, I wish our schedules were more aligned. Where did you shop,Macy's or Sephora? That's about the only place you can get Chanel around here. I want to try that pink glass you mentioned. I need Neo's eyeliner pencil from BB, ofcourse I already have a few from more than a few years ago, but I'm sure the formula has changed.

I need help with my face. It's dehydrated and looks all mini scaly. It's so sensitive I am afraid to use Vitamin C or the alpha beta peels. I have too much redness, sensitivity and broken capillaries that I don't need more of.

It's great to see the old timers back! Missed you guys, Neo, Addie, CMSweet, and a few others I think. I think Fall makes us start buying, buying, buying and, by the way, Addie, it's very close to Fall here now. August is not not the hottest month and September sometimes calls for heating the house, so get prepared. Don't worry though, we won't have any big storms til October  Well, we have had a few in October, but they are flukes. We have to go leaf watching in October. You won't find better fall foliage than in the Northeast. Vermont is wonderful Fall drive and I havent' been to the Manchester malls in years and years.

Well by now my memory issues have kicked in and I can't remember what anyone else said, but there are a few things I know I want. A couple or Le Metier lip glosses (you guys have me using things I never heard of). And the Best in Beauty and Messy Wands blogs are now killing me.


----------



## skyblue

Time to revisit the *Shu Uemura eyebrow pencil*! I didn't purchase one when it was all the rage, and now I wish I had! I was perfectly content with my Dior Pencil and my It Cosmetics eyebrow pencils. Well, the It Cosmetics breaks FREQUENTLY! It's a twist tube and the "lead" gets jammed in the lid. The Dior is a different formula than my old pencil. It leaves "eraser dust"! . Not attractive! Please help me out so I can get the proper pencil and proper color!

On a POSITIVE note: thanks to *Neo* for the recommendation of the *Bobbie Brown eyeliner pencil*! It is PERFECT! Inky, smooth, glides on and stays on! Love!


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> Time to revisit the *Shu Uemura eyebrow pencil*! I didn't purchase one when it was all the rage, and now I wish I had! I was perfectly content with my Dior Pencil and my It Cosmetics eyebrow pencils. Well, the It Cosmetics breaks FREQUENTLY! It's a twist tube and the "lead" gets jammed in the lid. The Dior is a different formula than my old pencil. It leaves "eraser dust"! . Not attractive! Please help me out so I can get the proper pencil and proper color!
> 
> On a POSITIVE note: thanks to *Neo* for the recommendation of the *Bobbie Brown eyeliner pencil*! It is PERFECT! Inky, smooth, glides on and stays on! Love!


Yayyyyy!!! Glad I could help and that you like the BB eyeliner pencil as much as I do . I got one in Jet (black, my favorite), and one in Smoke (a dark grey) for when I want a softer look (not often, lol, but it's just as good as the black quality wise).

On the eyebrow pencil: I still love my Shu, but I actually find myself reaching all the time for the Tom Ford Brow Sculptor: the shape is fantastic, and love the integrated brush and sharpener! I highly recommend it


----------



## Jen

I just totally don't even think of stopping in here if I don't get notifications! I hate when that happens.

I forgot to mention, I have the same Reebok RealFlex Transition shoes that *Cobbie* has, though mine are dark grey with hot pink soles. I LOVE. THOSE. SHOES. They are by far the best aerobic shoes I've ever had. I walk in them, do Turbo Jam in them, whatever. I love how no matter where I step or how the bottom of the shoes are moving to conform with me and whatever I step on. They're great shoes!!! I haven't put on any of my other pairs since I got them.

I second, and know *Cobbie* thirds - the Tom Ford Brow Sculptor. It's great!!! Though honestly, I use my Shu just as much. I really like them both! I haven't had to sharpen the Tom Ford yet, I'm not even sure how it works!!

You're so much like me *H2M*, when I go off SMACKDOWN, I go OFF SMACKDOWN!!! I'm releasing myself from SMACKDOWN today since my credit card bill cycle is ending. Now I just have to figure out how to do it in style like you did  I want to place a Neiman order, but am questioning myself as most of what I want are lip products ! I want the Le Metier lip creme in sweet cream, the new LE Le Metier lip gloss Coral Confection, the Guerlain Kiss kiss LE gloss in Grenade (THANKS BTiB ), the Guerlain Rouge G de L'Extrait in Luxure......though I'm not real sure how to decide between them all.

I still do love the Benefit They're Real, though I switch back and forth to it. It's still a great mascara, one of my favorites - and what a great price.

I've wanted a Tervis Tumbler for a loooong time, the only thing holding me back is that I've never seen anywhere that they're BPA free? I don't drink out of plastic either, I only do if it is BPA free. I've decided to try getting into loose leaf iced tea, and would like something good to drink it from. I may order a 24 oz with lid from Amazon.....and even though I AM a female I think I'd get a Cincinnati Reds one


----------



## ellesu

Agreed with you all - love Tervis and Shu. I need/want to find a nice nude/beige lipstick or gloss. Any suggestions? I'm also getting close to needing another super size Purity. Does anyone know when Sephora offers a good deal or a good coupon?

And....the mention of fall being near and leaves turning made a tear roll down my cheek. Or...maybe it was just sweat.


----------



## Jen

I suggest Le Metier & Guerlain  

I know Philosophy has 30% off every once in awhile, but only twice a year as far as I know - once at Christmas, once around June.  I feel like I see occassional 20% from them as well.  If you don't get Philosophy e-mails you should go sign up!  I feel like Sephora has a 15% every fall and spring, and the FF 20% is in December if I remember correctly.  I'm not sure if there are other ones or not.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jen said:


> I've wanted a Tervis Tumbler for a loooong time, the only thing holding me back is that I've never seen anywhere that they're BPA free? I don't drink out of plastic either, I only do if it is BPA free. I've decided to try getting into loose leaf iced tea, and would like something good to drink it from. I may order a 24 oz with lid from Amazon.....and even though I AM a female I think I'd get a Cincinnati Reds one


From the Tervis website: 
"We are committed to delivering the highest quality, most durable, and safest tumblers in the world. To that end we subject our tumblers to extensive testing by independent testing facilities to ensure that our product exceeds the strictest safety requirements of the FDA. In 2009, we began the process of converting our tumblers to Eastman Tritan™ - a new generation polymer. This conversion enables us to eliminate a step in the manufacturing process of Tervis tumblers while upholding our quality standards. Furthermore, Eastman Tritan™ contains no Bisphenol A. As of January, 2011, we have completed the transition of our entire line of Tervis tumblers to Eastman Tritan™. We will continue to search for new ways to enhance our offering and will strive to maintain our level of excellence."


----------



## Jen

Hippie2MARS said:


> From the Tervis website:
> "We are committed to delivering the highest quality, most durable, and safest tumblers in the world. To that end we subject our tumblers to extensive testing by independent testing facilities to ensure that our product exceeds the strictest safety requirements of the FDA. In 2009, we began the process of converting our tumblers to Eastman Tritan™ - a new generation polymer. This conversion enables us to eliminate a step in the manufacturing process of Tervis tumblers while upholding our quality standards. Furthermore, Eastman Tritan™ contains no Bisphenol A. As of January, 2011, we have completed the transition of our entire line of Tervis tumblers to Eastman Tritan™. We will continue to search for new ways to enhance our offering and will strive to maintain our level of excellence."


AWESOME, thanks *Hippie*!!!!

Making my first batch of loose leaf iced tea tonight, so I may be on Amazon ordering one of those.


----------



## ellesu

Le Metier & Guerlain - got it.  I get both Philosophy and Sephora emails so I'll just wait and see if anything shows up. I've got enough left to last a bit.

Cobbie, isn't this heat horrible! A few years ago hubby had a job in the Ft. Worth area and we stayed on Eagle Mountain (I think it was). The heat and the constant 50 mph wind got on my last nerve. The heat must have been _dryer_ or something because I could walk and not instantly break a sweat. That almost got me tho when we stopped by a big flea market type thing in Tyler ??. I wasn't sweating so I didn't pay attention to how hot I was until - my body told me. Not fun.

Tervis sends promo codes and special offers from time to time.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Cobbie said:


> *Jen*, is there an advantage to ordering from Amazon than from the Tervis website?


I'm not Jen, obviously, but the prices on Amazon are comparable to Tervis (if not better) and there is no shipping if you have Prime. I only ordered from the Tervis website because I wanted mine personalized with my name.



Jen said:


> AWESOME, thanks *Hippie*!!!!
> 
> Making my first batch of loose leaf iced tea tonight, so I may be on Amazon ordering one of those.


You are MOST welcome.



corkyb said:


> H2M: How do you like the mascar? Weren't you using Benefit They're Real? How do they compare? I am going to pull a Jen and gather up all the stuff from Sephora that I don't really use/like and return it. Maybe including my Clarisonic that keeps breaking on me.


I haven't gotten it yet. It just shipped yesterday. I DO love my "They're Real" mascara, but I needed something inexpensive to bring my order to $50 to get free shipping. 

And to everyone else who responded, thanks so much for your comments on my purchases! I don't just fall off the wagon, I fall off the whole dang caravan!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Vegas_Asian said:


> Hippie, I see you gave in woot shirts. I can say the same. During the woot off I got myself the "I love science" shirt


Shirt Woot gets me quite often, unfortunately. I'm a sucker for anything that references Harry Potter, The Princess Bride or Eddie Izzard. Sigh. The whole Woot site is dangerous for me now that they have "all you can ship for $5" policy. I can't just buy ONE thing. I have to get several things to make sure I'm getting the most for my money. I spend a fortune "saving money".


----------



## Jen

I order everything I can on Amazon because of Prime!  I didn't even look at the Tervis website, but I will now just to be sure.


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> I order everything I can on Amazon because of Prime! I didn't even look at the Tervis website, but I will now just to be sure.


My question would be if you order on Amazon, who provides the lifetime warranty? I am about to send a bunch back because they have gotten scratched up a bit after a number of years. I am pretty sure I only have to pay for shipping to Tervis and they will send me all new ones for free. I'd love to know if they do that if you bought somewhere else. I sure hope I don't need a receipt as I as heck don't have any Tervis receipts hanging around. I can' never find a receipt when I need it OR I find the receipt and I can't find the dang product.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yeah, they do it no matter where you bought them and no receipt is required. It only has to be a Tervis Tumbler and they will replace it.


----------



## Andra

Tervis will replace any of their products for life.  Go to their website and there is a form you can fill out and send in with your package. It is not necessary to have receipts.
If you sign up for their emails you can sometimes get discounts. I think I have had up to 20 or 25% off at various times.  And they always ship orders over $50 free.
The water bottles are not nearly as well insulated as the regular glasses and the lids are kind of crummy. For now I would stick with the regular ones.
And Bed Bath and Beyond carries them so you can use coupons there too!


----------



## Jen

They don't have the Reds 24 oz ones anyway, and Amazon is out for the moment too, but I might order so they'll ship when they get in - either that or I may check BBB first - thanks for that tip *Andra*! Now that I know they don't have BPA I have to have at least a couple!


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *Neo*, for saving the day! I am ordering the _Tom Ford eyebrow pencil_! Thanks, *Cobbie* and *Jen* for your vote of approval!

I inherited my grandparents' set of *Tervis Tumblers*. They are at least _45 years old_. I still have one or two of them! As they started to leak I sent them back and they were replaced no questions asked! I can't imagine using any other cups, especially in the summer! I hate sweaty glasses!


----------



## majic

Hippie2MARS said:


> Shirt Woot gets me quite often, unfortunately. I'm a sucker for anything that references Harry Potter, The Princess Bride or Eddie Izzard. Sigh. The whole Woot site is dangerous for me now that they have "all you can ship for $5" policy. I can't just buy ONE thing. I have to get several things to make sure I'm getting the most for my money. I spend a fortune "saving money".


Me too! I love Woot shirts, I often find women's tshirts too short so I get the men's small and it fits perfectly. I must have 7 or 8 by now... Haven't looked for a while as looking inevitably turns into buying


----------



## Jen

They have the 24 oz Reds Tervis at my local BBB, so I'm grabbing some coupons and am heading out on my lunch break to grab a few! Having my first batch of iced tea, I like it! So Tervis are now necessary I think  I love companies like that, I'm going to buy a $16 glass (after the 20%) and they'll replace it for LIFE? That's nuts to me. And *skyblue* you've had some for 45 YEARS? That's also nuts!!! I also hate sweaty glasses, so I'm going to get one for home, one for work, and see if I need more.

*Cobbie*, let me know what you find out about the Tom Ford pencil sharpener!!


----------



## Ruby296

Hi Everyone, I'm back home after 9 days in Ohio. *Jen*, maybe one of these days I'll be a permanent resident. It was hot & humid but we spent quite a few days at the pool so that was nice. Had a great time but it's always nice to sleep in your own bed again  Wow, just read through about 5 pages of posts trying to catch up on what I missed. You ladies have been busy!!

*Neo & Addie*, so glad to see you both back here, I've missed you!! *Neo*, hope you're having a wonderful time with your folks & safe travels when you return. I also look forward to reading your reviews on your new Suqqu brushes. I'm more partial to synthetic brushes now but those Suqqu are supposed to be out of this world! *Addie*, glad to hear things are going well for you in NY. This has been an unusually hot summer, not sure what winter will bring. I'd say you can skip snow pants unless you will be out playing in the snow alot. Layers are key to staying warm in this climate! And definitely get a good snow brush if you keep your car outside. One of the downfalls of living upstate is no Nordstrom, Neimans or Saks. You could head to Boston & find all 3 I think. I go to White Plains when I need to be in the physical stores. But I've gotten used to mostly online shopping. With free shipping/returns it's not bad. Oh, I love the hair ties too! I got a jewel tone pack from Sephora & then some more "funky" ones from Wegmans grocery. Are they in Albany?

*Cobbie & Geoff*, your chairs look so comfortable & enticing! I love the fabric you chose, Geoff!

I love my *Shu brow pencil* very much. It lasts forever too. I got mine last November & it's still too long to fit in my travel makeup bag! That *Tom Ford brow pencil* looks really nice too. Does it come in a charcoal shade? Haven't bought much lately other than a few new *LaVanilla Rollerball Perfumes* at Sephora. I picked up Vanilla Summer, Passionfruit & Pure Vanilla. I love that they are mostly natural ingredients. The Pure Vanilla is a heavier scent so I'll save that for colder weather but the other 2 are yummy!

*Vegas*, love the Bento Box, thanks for sharing your source! My daughters have smaller ones for school but they've said they're not big enough at times.

*Corky*, sorry to hear your skin is troubling you. For me I use less products when mine is acting up. I switched to the oil cleansing method (Origins) & like it a lot. I did just get a sample from DHC that I'll try too. I stopped using my Maracuja oil & switched to the *Alba Organic Body Oil* that *Addie * posted about ages ago. I love this oil so much! Smells like chocolate & only about $8 for an 8.5 oz bottle. You should try it!! Did your *Trader Joe's* open yet? I'm going to be passing through Albany soon & want to stop there.

I know I've missed some of you but I can't remember all the posts!


----------



## Someone Nameless

All of you can help me with this - I've been wanting a CoylCushion for the longest time but I never have ordered. I can't decide on two things. What size should I get? It would be for my Kindle, but I _might_ use it for the iPad. What pattern/design


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> All of you can help me with this - I've been wanting a CoylCushion for the longest time but I never have ordered. I can't decide on two things. What size should I get? It would be for my Kindle, but I _might_ use it for the iPad. What pattern/design


I purchased the iPad size cushion. I chose a very basic brown faux suede because I didn't want to "see" it. I wish I had known to ask for less filler beads. I think I would have liked it a bit 'slouchier'. I could carefully open it and remove some beads, or send it back to Alice to make the adjustment, but I'll just make do. It's strictly personal preference. The craftsmanship is superb, and her customer service is outstanding! .

Have you gone to the fabric store to choose a fabric in person?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks!  No, I haven't been to the fabric store.  That may be better so that I can see and touch it.  That might be what is throwing me off.  I don't think I want to see it either but I wouldn't mind a real subdued leopard.  I've seen some that are black on brown, not really in-your-face leopard.  It just needs to be fairly lightweight, right?


----------



## Jen

I LOVE my CoylCushion! I got the iPad size because I do use it with my iPad, but it works fine even for my kindle touch. I use it when I'm laying down to prop it up on my stomach. DH uses it when I'm not around, I should just get him one of his own. Mine is a pretty simple stitched brown suede.

Welcome back *Ruby*! I'm glad you had a good time here in Ohio. It has been much more hot and humid this summer than normal, but I think its that way everywhere. That would be so fun if you did become a permanent resident! We could have our own little Ohio meet up ! It IS always nice to sleep in your own bed. Vacation is always wonderful but no matter what I'm happy to come home to my Tempurpedic!

I went to BBB yesterday to get the Tervis tumblers, and I guess by "in stock" they meant "1". So I got the Reds one, then got an Ohio U Bobcats one since that's my school. I also got tops and straws, I'm excited to try them.

I totally forgot to comment on the comfy chairs!! *Geoff* yours looks soooo comfy and worn in, like you just sink right into it! *Cobbie* yours is stylish but looks comfy too. I have a soft suede recliner from Front Home Furnishings in my woman cave, I love it. I may just get another one of those for my living room, I definitely need a recliner in there. We have one that was a hand me down, but my sister in law broke the handle so it doesn't recline anymore. Plus it's just not that comfortable. I'm going to pay attention to labor day sales, I think that's a great time to buy something like that.


----------



## Andra

So I was shopping in College Station at Wal-Mart and I found this on the shelves near the peanut butter:










OMG!! It is totally yummy and has less fat than peanut butter. I am not linking to Amazon since their prices are just ridiculous. It was only $3.78 at Wal-Mart and the best price I found at Amazon was in the $7-8 range.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, I'll keep you posted on my possible move to Ohio. It would be great to meet you! You're in the Columbus area, right? I bought my Tervis Tumblers before my BBB started carrying them, but I have noticed they don't have much variety to choose from. Tervis offers free shipping deals every so often. I've been using mine a lot this summer w/ice water. And I drink my coffee out of them in the winter 

*Andra*, that looks amazing!! I avoid Walmart if I can but I may just have to venture in to see if I can find this. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Jen

Yep, I'm in Columbus!  I'd love to meet you too.  At my BBB there was a floor to ceiling wall display, and they couldn't even fit them all there so there was a stand alone display right in front of it that was jam packed.  They had TONS!  Except, of course - more than 1 of the one I wanted!!  I'm not sure I'll be able to bring myself to put coffee in them....but maybe I'll try it!  I typically drink coffee out of travel mugs, even when at home, since they keep it hot longer.


----------



## Andra

Jen, try your coffee in the Tervis at least once.  They also make a coffee-cup-sized mug with a handle and I had to quit using it for my tea at bedtime because it took too long for it to cool down to a comfortable drinking temperature...


----------



## Jen

Really?!  Okay, I will!  Even in a travel mug it always gets too cold for me too fast.  I could drink it as hot as it is straight out of the french press for hours if I could!  Thanks for the tip


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok ladies, trying to do some destashing.  If anyone is interested in a bottle of Amore Pacific powder cleanser (used 2 or 3 times) or some Dr. Dennis Gross alpha beta peel pads (I think these were only used 2 or 3 times also) or a Remington iLight Pro (opened box and read instructions when I bought in Oct. then never used) that were all disussed previously in this thread but didn't want to pay full price send me a PM for discussion...I'd love to get these off my bathroom counter and into the hands of someone who wants them.


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> Yep, I'm in Columbus! I'd love to meet you too. At my BBB there was a floor to ceiling wall display, and they couldn't even fit them all there so there was a stand alone display right in front of it that was jam packed. They had TONS! Except, of course - more than 1 of the one I wanted!! I'm not sure I'll be able to bring myself to put coffee in them....but maybe I'll try it! I typically drink coffee out of travel mugs, even when at home, since they keep it hot longer.


My _outlaws_ (that's what I call my ex-in laws) live on the Columbus/Dublin border. I got to know some parts pretty well after many visits out there. Wow, your BBB sounds way better than mine! Maybe you could dedicate one Tervis as your coffee tumbler...

*Cobbie*, thank you! Sounds like you need to relax in your chair some more 

*Andra*, I dragged myself to Walmart for my kids' school supplies today & I swung by the peanut butter aisle & saw it! I looked at the label & it said its made from a biscuit/cookie. That sounds intriguing but I didn't get it yet. I'm curious, what does it taste like?


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, the Coyl Cushion is light as air! It's filled with those little plastic beads. *Jen*, I bet we have the same one.

*Ruby*, it's so nice to have you back!

*Cobbie*, thanks for checking on the Tom Ford sharpening procedure. I will definitely need to know!

*Andra*, I would also love to know what exactly is the flavor of your spread?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Delta serves Biscoff cookies on their flights and they are so yummy.  I would guess the spread is either ground up cookies in a suspension to make the spreadable or somethibg like the dough used to make the cookies.


----------



## Andra

The Biscoff spread tastes just like Biscoff cookies.  It's hard to describe the flavor, but maybe the closest I can get is a brown sugar shortbread with more of a ginger flavor?  It's kind of sweet.


----------



## leslieray

I agree, Biscoff cookies are delicious! It's the only part of flying with Delta that I enjoy, since I don't really like to fly at all.

That said, I would say they taste like a shortbread cookie with a hint of cinnamon! Very, very good!


----------



## Jen

leslieray said:


> I agree, Biscoff cookies are delicious! It's the only part of flying with Delta that I enjoy, since I don't really like to fly at all.
> 
> That said, I would say they taste like a shortbread cookie with a hint of cinnamon! Very, very good!


THANK you!!!! I was trying to remember where on earth I have had those cookies before - that's it! I might have to try this stuff, those cookies are good! They are kind of a cinnamon shortbread, but I also see the ginger flavor in there too.

*skyblue* is right, the CoylCushion is light as air! I bet we do have the same one!

*Cobbie* thanks for checking out the Tom Ford brow sharpener!! That Fruity Lashes blog really does help explain it though!! That's also a great link for anyone that wants close up pictures of the pencil.


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies!

I keep on wanting to write more, but I seem to not be able to find a minute these days - so hopefully (or maybe not? LOL) more this week-end 

Anyway, I just wanted to quickly react to the Fruity Lashes blog explanation of the Tom Ford sharpener, and according to what the SA showed me when I got mine, I think the blog has it wrong (*Cobbie*, your LMdB SA had it right it seems!). The way I was shown (and as I have sharpened mine, I know that it at least works ), you hold the tip lengthwise, and go back and forth with it within that rail. Everytime it passes on that little hole, it shaves a bit off and sharpens it. I'm not sure if I make sense, actually, so I'll post a pic tonight or this weekend 

Happy Friday !

ETA: *Andra*, that Biscoff spread looks (and sounds!) amazing! Would you mind checking if it contains any milk for me please (turns out I'm allergic to milk )?


----------



## Andra

*Neo*, here is the list of ingredients on my Biscoff Spread:
Biscoff 57% (Wheat flour, Sugar, Vegetable oils (contains one or more of soy bean oil sun flower oil, canola oil, palm oil), Soy flour, Brown sugar, Leavening (sodium bicarbonate), Salt, Cinnamon), Canola oil, Sugar, Emulsifier (soy lecithin), Citric acid. Contains: Wheat, Soy

It is also marked as Vegan.
I still think the flavor is more ginger than cinnamon, but I don't know where it comes from...


----------



## Neo

Andra said:


> *Neo*, here is the list of ingredients on my Biscoff Spread:
> Biscoff 57% (Wheat flour, Sugar, Vegetable oils (contains one or more of soy bean oil sun flower oil, canola oil, palm oil), Soy flour, Brown sugar, Leavening (sodium bicarbonate), Salt, Cinnamon), Canola oil, Sugar, Emulsifier (soy lecithin), Citric acid. Contains: Wheat, Soy
> 
> It is also marked as Vegan.
> I still think the flavor is more ginger than cinnamon, but I don't know where it comes from...


Yaaayyyyy, no milk!!!!! Thank you so so much *Andra*!!! You have no idea - I can't have so many things anymore, including Nutella , and it's been really hard. So everytime I find something that I actually can have and is not either a vegetable or a fruit, and tastes somewhat sinful (so worth having ), it totally makes my day


----------



## ellesu

Cobbie said:


> Nordstrom is having a sale on the Clarisonic brushes, buy three, get a 4th free


Did you see the Bobbi Brown City Twilight Anniversary Set? I love the nail polish!

And that Biscoff Spread look quite yummy. Off to check it out....


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> No, I hadn't. It's pretty. Right now my toes are glowing in the dark with Chanel Diwali.


THe Beauty INsider, Charlson Girl, raved about this Bobbi Brown set and I think you can only get the set at Nordstrom and only for the anniversary sale, which ends soon.


----------



## Ruby296

*Skyblue*, thanks, glad to be back 

*Andra & leslieray*, thanks for the description of the Biscoff spread. I've never heard of these cookies before. I've flown Delta but don't recall them being offered on those flights. Maybe I'll grab a jar soon.


----------



## leslieray

You're welcome, Ruby!

I stopped by Walmart today and found the Biscoff cookies there! Haven't tried any yet but I'm hoping they taste exactly like those served on the Delta flights.


----------



## Ruby296

leslieray said:


> You're welcome, Ruby!
> 
> I stopped by Walmart today and found the Biscoff cookies there! Haven't tried any yet but I'm hoping they taste exactly like those served on the Delta flights.


Oh boy, another cookie to try!! Thanks for posting this & I just want to say I love your avatar, I had a grey tabby too...named Ruby


----------



## Someone Nameless

That Loreal mascara was recommended way back in the early days of this thread.  I've been using it since.  That and the Benefit They're Real.


----------



## leslieray

Ruby296 said:


> Oh boy, another cookie to try!! Thanks for posting this & I just want to say I love your avatar, I had a grey tabby too...named Ruby


Thank you, Ruby!

Although the grey tabby in my avatar is not mine, I have had the pleasure of having one years ago that was a rescue and she had the sweetest disposition!


----------



## Ruby296

leslieray said:


> Thank you, Ruby!
> 
> Although the grey tabby in my avatar is not mine, I have had the pleasure of having one years ago that was a rescue and she had the sweetest disposition!


Oh, I bet you miss her.....I miss mine. Maybe someday I'll get another.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE my Urban Decay Smoked palette! The colors are amazing, and it comes with a travel sized tube of the eyeshadow primer AND a full size eyeliner pencil. I'll be posting pics of it as soon as I find time.

I'm not impressed with the masara however. I'll stick with the "They're Real" for now.

I DID take a picture of my new Tervis tumbler though:


----------



## Jen

Hey *Cobbie*, that was ME! At least most recently anyway, but it was still awhile ago. I picked up a tube of the Million Lashes for I don't know what reason, but I really liked it too. I guess I kind of forgot about it, I've been working my way through my Chantecaille myself, and I have a couple of backup tubes from the Nordies buy 2 get 1 sale, but I'll have to remember to go back to that one. By far the best drugstore mascara I've ever used. I saw another either Loreal or Maybelline the other day I thought I wanted to try, it was a new one. White tube I think.

CUTE Tervis *H2M*!!!


----------



## leslieray

I really like your Tervis H2M, especially since it has my name on it too!

I have been looking for one that I really like ever since some of you on here mentioned they are great for coffee and tea as well as cold beverages. I think a 16 oz. Tervis with a handle and travel lid would be a perfect companion to my Keurig!

I hope you enjoy your Tervis, it's so cute!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Thanks, guys! I'm tickled with my new Tervis tumbler! (say that 5 times fast)

I'm sending off for my first ever replacement request for one of my tumblers. My 24 oz tumbler (not my new one) has started collecting water between the walls of the tumbler. I've printed off the form, now I just have to get it shipped off.


----------



## ellesu

I'm drinking coffee from my replacement mug as I type. It traveled with us to several places for a few months this year and got scratched by a dishwasher spoke. It didn't leak but became discolored. I'm thinking about placing an order for Christmas presents - maybe monogrammed. I like how yours turned out.


----------



## Someone Nameless

ellesu, they will replace even the scratched one.  Mine had some type of smudges on them that would not come off.  I called and they said "send them back"....


----------



## Someone Nameless

Is the Tieks discount code no longer good?  I tried to place an order today but my code didn't work and I didn't see a place to request a code.  

boooo hooooo


----------



## Jen

OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You're right.  Neither of my codes worked, and there is no more Best.Tieks.Yet on the website.  Well, I guess I'm glad I ordered 20 pairs with the discount, I just can't see ordering more without it.  That's disappointing.  I even had a direct link to that page, that doesn't work anymore either  
I bet that means we'll see new awesome colors very soon.  I should have saved the Romantic Blush to exchange!


----------



## ellesu

SN, I did & they did.    Fingers crossed there will be a new code or special promo for fall. Of course, I believe in unicorns, too.


----------



## Jen

ellesu said:


> Of course, I believe in unicorns, too.


   

They HAVE to sell more with the discount, unless things are going just great for them as is I bet there is just a new promo coming. That last one was to get the word out about Tieks, we're probably past that. Let's hope, anyway. If not I doubt I'll be adding to my collection.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm crying huge salty tears....  and it's not sweat.      We need a new code!!!!  I wanted to order the slate gray croc but I won't pay full price.  I'm spoiled.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I asked on their Facebook page and this is their reply:

"Unfortunately, there's nothing like that going on right now. It doesn't look like we'll be having any discounts coming up, but if we do, our Facebook fans will be the first to know  Enjoy your week!"

booo hooo....how can I enjoy my week  No gray croc Tieks for me.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I asked on their Facebook page and this is their reply:
> 
> "Unfortunately, there's nothing like that going on right now. It doesn't look like we'll be having any discounts coming up, but if we do, our Facebook fans will be the first to know  Enjoy your week!"
> 
> booo hooo....how can I enjoy my week No gray croc Tieks for me.


Perhaps if enough people comment about the lack of a discount they will post another.  Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Y'all are so funny.....  .....and it's all Tieks' fault. They've spoiled us rotten.


They sure have! And because of it I just checked, they haven't credited my Romantic Blush yet - I'm considering e-mailing them and asking to exchange for the Giraffe instead of a straight return. I don't think I will though, I sort of already spent that money  And let's be serious, the 20 pairs I have are _plenty_ 

If they release fall colors without a discount I'll be the first to complain!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Perhaps if enough people comment about the lack of a discount they will post another.  Doesn't hurt to try.


Good idea. Everyone please go over to Tieks Facebook page and whine in solidarity whether you wear them or not.


----------



## ellesu

Good idea! I'm going to do it through Twitter since I only reopened my Facebook account to get the code in the first place. I figured you'd need a new code with each purchase until someone noticed they were all the same. Shows what an observant person I am.


----------



## Jen

Well, would you look at that. Great idea!


----------



## Jen

I have 20 of these things I've been trying to figure out how to use.  You're right, that opens up a lot of ideas I never thought about!


----------



## hudsonam

Hi everyone! I've been on SMACKDOWN so I've been avoiding all of you  but *Jen*!!... Did you have 20 pairs of Tieks a few weeks ago?  That is awesome. And boo hoo about the code!!


----------



## Jen

(yes)  . I went nutty, then just stopped. I'm glad I did, I figured the discount would be permanent.


----------



## Someone Nameless

So what have you figured out for the flowers, Jen?  Napkin rings?  I was going to put it on my granddaughter but I got afraid of her getting glitter in her eyes.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, what a great use for the box!


----------



## Jen

I thought about something like that, but the glitter keeps stopping me.  I'm an anti-glitter person for the most part, it just gets everywhere and always ends up in my eyes.  When I get Christmas cards with glitter I open them over the trash then throw them away!  I was thinking of trying to make a big flower out of the flowers and hanging it on the wall in my office at home (otherwise known as the "woman cave").


----------



## skyblue

I stopped at Nieman Marcus and picked up the *Tom Ford eyebrow sculptor*. It is super nice! Thanks, *Neo*, for the recommendation and to *Cobbie* and *Jen* for the encouragement to purchase it! . No "eraser dust"! Yeah!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I've been on a bit of a spending spree at SWAKDesigns. They are posting Olympic specials to celebrate gold medal winners, offering 50% off on select items. I'm weak, what can I say?

So far, I've picked up on two of specials, buying two different colors each time. The first I bought in red (of course) and black:




The next one I got in black/mushroom and pink/fuchsia:

 


Now, what got me started on this site was my search for a dress to wear to my nephew's wedding next week. I bought this one:

except I got it in teal:


This particular website has such beautiful clothes for the larger woman. Unfortunately all the "maxi" dresses would drag the ground on my 5'0" frame. Harrumph. 
I can't wait to get my goodies!

Now, the dress I REALLY wanted (on another awesome website) was just simply out of my price range. But MAN do I ever want it!


Oh, one more thing, I picked up a new bra that really, ummm, puts the girls in their place. I liked it so well, I ordered it in all three colors!


----------



## Jane917

I just purchased a new Kindle with the 40% offer, along with a Vera Bradley cover. Not like I needed a new Kindle, as I already have the K3 (now called KK), and of course, the Fire.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jane917 said:


> I just purchased a new Kindle with the 40% offer, along with a Vera Bradley cover. Not like I needed a new Kindle, as I already have the K3 (now called KK), and of course, the Fire.


I seriously debated getting another one, and even had it in my cart. I just couldn't justify the cost, but the savings are awesome!


----------



## ellesu

H2M, I love those tops and the dresses, too. I need to try some drapey style dresses.

I picked up some of the $79 Kindles for stocking stuffers. I just hope I don't _accidentally_ open one of the boxes to _make sure it's okay_.


----------



## Cindy416

I just maDe some coffee in my Tervis NFL logo tumbler. Immediately, there was condensation (looked like a very fine steam) around and near the Chiefs patch that is between the walls of the tumbler. Does anyone know for sure if the logo tumblers are for both hot and cold beverages? I have a 4-pack (unopened) of 16-oz. tumblers, and they seem to be for both hot and cold. (It makes no sense that the logo tumblers would perform any differently than the plain ones, of course.)


----------



## ellesu

*Cindy416*, I've been using my college logo mug for hot coffee at least once a day for a couple of years and have had no problem. I think tumblers and mugs are safe for hot and cold drinks. I did see this is on their web site: "*Certain designs are not microwavable including our designs that contain metallic in them such as the brushed steel initial(s) and the fly fish set." 
Edit to add: I use mine with a Keurig.

*Cobbie*, my mouth is watering!


----------



## Cindy416

ellesu said:


> *Cindy416*, I've been using my college logo mug for hot coffee at least once a day for a couple of years and have had no problem. I think tumblers and mugs are safe for hot and cold drinks. I did see this is on their web site: "*Certain designs are not microwavable including our designs that contain metallic in them such as the brushed steel initial(s) and the fly fish set."
> Edit to add: I use mine with a Keurig.
> 
> *Cobbie*, my mouth is watering!


Thanks. I called Bed, Bath & Beyond tonight, and the person to whom I spoke said to bring the tumbler in, and they will let me pick another. The mug that I bought doesn't keep coffee hot at all like it should, so I'm taking to back, too. I've read on here the people say their coffee or tea stays really hot for a long time, but mine hasn't been doing that. (I have only used my Tervis products with my Keurig or with coffee from the coffee maker, with no microwaving at all.)


----------



## Jane917

I have noticed some smearing marks on one of my Tervis tumblers. They are definately on the inside and can't be removed. They look pretty awful when you hold the glass up....like there is some greasy smudge on the inside. I guess I should send it back. It has my college logo on it.


----------



## ellesu

Definitely exchange it Cindy. It should be keeping your coffee good and hot. We have mugs that we use in the microwave with no problem. I guess the designs with metallic in them would spark (or something) in the microwave?

Jane, it was my college logo I had to have replaced. Mine was scratched by one of the many dishwashers I used while we were traveling. I could see and feel the scratches and it was enough that the inside of my mug was getting discolored. The hardest part for me was getting around to packing it up and sending it off. They replaced it with no problem. I think we've talked about this before but because each patch is licensed, they have to reuse the original logo patch. I forget what choices you have if they can't reuse your original logo.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I finally got around to taking pictures of my Urban Decay Smoked Palette.










I love the zippered case:









and a picture of me all "smoked" up...LOL! (My glasses kind of hide the whole effect, but oh well.)


----------



## skyblue

Nice purchases, *H2M*, and you look smokin' hot all "smoked out" in your new makeup! 

*Cobbie*, your Oreo treat sounds yummy! You should post photos! Such a fun activity with your granddaughter!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *Skyblue*, I do have some cute pictures of my granddaughter baking but her parents do not want her picture posted on the Internet. My SIL's job involves seeing a far more unsavory world than the general population ever encounters.
> 
> *H2M*, what a cute picture! Your smokin' look is clearly visible. You look great!


I totally agree, *Cobbie*! I just meant post photos of your finished results!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Here's a cropped photo, *Skyblue*. This was before they went into the freezer for a half hour. Had I known I was going to post this I would have chosen a nicer platter.


Hmmm! Yummy!! . Thanks!


----------



## Jen

Tsk Tsk ladies, almost page 3!  I haven't been around much, I'm on continual smackdown!  I just wanted to stop by and tell everyone that in case you have been lusting after some Reeboks, right now is their friends and family 30% off sale - code FRIEND30.  Just wanted to share!  I'm completely in love with my Flex Transitions.  And keep on shopping, what are you guys doing anyway  ?!


----------



## skyblue

Hi *Jen*! I'll be checking out those Reebok Transitions. Thanks for the code! 

I finished *The Kite Runner* and A Thousand Splendid Suns. Both were good books, but emotionally draining. I liked *A Thousand Splendid Suns* the best of the two.


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> Tsk Tsk ladies, almost page 3! I haven't been around much, I'm on continual smackdown! I just wanted to stop by and tell everyone that in case you have been lusting after some Reeboks, right now is their friends and family 30% off sale - code FRIEND30. Just wanted to share! I'm completely in love with my Flex Transitions. And keep on shopping, what are you guys doing anyway ?!


Where, anywhere? Or do you have to buy them online? Or can I go in a FootLocker store and use the code or what?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

I'm in Memphis attending a family wedding, but I'm stopping in just long enough to post my latest purchase:



I also wanted to share my outstanding customer service story! 
As y'all may remember, I bought that lovely Dafni dress from Sealed with a Kiss Designs to wear to my nephew's wedding. When it had not shown up by Monday, I had posted a message on their Facebook page. They'd responded almost right away that Fed Ex tracking showed it was in GA and should be here (Chattanooga) in time. Well, Tuesday I actually got a call from the lady who does their Facebook updates and she said that because I'd chosen free shipping, it takes about 8 business days and would not be here until next week (and would likely sit in freaking GA for 5 days...why?). SO, they overnighted it to me and it arrived yesterday. Let me add that this was FOR NO EXTRA COST!! They are also sent me a prepaid label to return the original shipment when it finally shows up. I was blown away! Since then I have received two personal follow up emails to ensure that it arrived and that it fit correctly (it does). I've already ordered several other things from them, and will continue to do so after this outstanding experience! SO, if you or someone you know is in the market for plus-sized clothes, please direct them to SWAK Designs. (Just a bargain-hunter's hint: every Sunday they post one item on their Facebook page for 50% off!)

One last thing...thanks for the sweet comment about my "smoked" photo!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Genius! http://laurathoughts81.blogspot.com/2011/03/make-up-magnet-board.html


----------



## majic

Gutted about the Tieks code 

Jen, you have 20 pairs?! Wow! Which colours do you have? Which are your favourites?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I FOUND A TIEKS COUPON CODE!!!!!!! It says it expires today. I just ordered my gray croc and metallic pewter.

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/tieks.com

If this link doesn't work for you, google Tieks Coupon Code 2012.


----------



## corkyb

For all you people with multiple tieks, what is your most worn color?
I sent back the wild copper in size 8 as they hurt my feet.  I May try another pair of Tieks in a 9, but am undecided about color except that I want one that is softer so it doesn't hurt my ankle.

Am thinking black or camel but would like some opinions and to hear if you wear a different color often.

thanks


----------



## majic

Gold and obsidian black are my most-worn. Though I can see my camel pair being worn a lot too.


----------



## ellesu

Most worn Tieks:  matte black, cardinal red, gold, camel.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Hmmmm.....I love my Desert Crocs and the Gray Crocs sound nice. I have the perfect blouse for that color. Why didn't I think of that? Thanks for the code.
> 
> *Corky*, my go-tos are Matte Black, Obsedian Black (for slightly dressier, but not the soft you are looking for), Camel, and Chocolate Brown. I'm wearing my Leopard Print today, which goes with absolutely everything....and I'm not an animal print person.


Cobbie, is the leopard skin soft?


----------



## majic

Someone Nameless said:


> I FOUND A TIEKS COUPON CODE!!!!!!! It says it expires today. I just ordered my gray croc and metallic pewter.
> 
> http://www.retailmenot.com/view/tieks.com
> 
> If this link doesn't work for you, google Tieks Coupon Code 2012.


Damnit, wish I'd seen this sooner!! Oh well, ordered ballerina pink anyway. Also ordered lilac in size 10 -they were the first pair I bought, in size 9, but all my others are size 10 and the 9s just don't fit as well.

Anyone heard anything about any new colours for autumn?


----------



## Sandpiper

I'd never heard of Tieks before.  I wear flats.  Haven't worn heels for many years.  Tieks don't come in narrow?  How's the fit on a narrow foot?  I wear a 10N shoe.


----------



## majic

Sandpiper said:


> I'd never heard of Tieks before. I wear flats. Haven't worn heels for many years. Tieks don't come in narrow? How's the fit on a narrow foot? I wear a 10N shoe.


Hi Sandpiper, I have narrow heels but wider toes, and Tieks fit me great! They're elasticated, so won't slip off your foot, and the soft leather moulds to the shape of your foot. I've heard they're good for both narrow and wide feet for this reason. If you're in the US, you get free shipping and free returns too, so if they didn't work for you you could just send them back. (Just to warn you, they are seriously addictive!!) Gosh, I sound like a Tieks advert


----------



## Sandpiper

Not too many colors I'd be interested in.  So I'm on Wait List for Camel -- basic neutral brown.


----------



## ellesu

Cobbie said:


> *Sandpiper*, Camel is a great color to start with. It's a neutral that can be worn with almost any color. (Notice I used the words "to start with". )


*Sandpiper*, you have been warned.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Sandpiper, from reading all of the post on this thread regarding Tieks, I'm sure you will love them. Good luck on stopping at just one pair. 

Someone Nameles convinced me that I needed a Vita-mix, so I am on Vita-mix watch. I know that several of you agree with SN and love your Vita-mixes. I'm hoping and expecting to love mine too. I ordered directly from VIta-mix and the wait is killing me!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

hahahaha....So, it's all my fault, huh?  Then you can thank me later because you will love it.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Someone Nameless said:


> hahahaha....So, it's all my fault, huh? Then you can thank me later because you will love it.


Oh it is DEFINITELY your fault. LOL As are several more of my purchases. LOL I expect to thank you later. I have really enjoyed everything I have purchased after your prodding.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Me prodding?  Surely not.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

LOL


----------



## skyblue

*Gadgetgirl*, you will NOT regret your VitaMix purchase! I LOVE mine and use it twice a day everyday! It sits next to my beloved Breville Espresso machine. A little corner of heaven for me!   

Nice work, *SN*!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Skyblue, I have been looking at recipes for the various uses for my future Vitamix and i think i will really enjoy it. What are your favorite recipes that you use in yours?


----------



## skyblue

*Gadgetgirl*, I have made soups, sauces and slushies, but my favorite thing to make is smoothies! It's a good way to get a ton of fruit and veggies into your diet! I use various combinations of fresh and/or frozen fruit and add spinach or kale and carrots. I also add flaxseed meal (make sure it's ground to get the health benefits) and chia seeds. I use yogurt and thin it a bit with water. There are lots of smoothie recipes on the net. My daughter and her boyfriend like watermelon slushies that they make with frozen watermelon.

First thing in the morning I mix up OJ, ice, vanilla protein powder and a packet of Emergen-C. I hate to eat first thing in the morning. This way I start my day with some protein and vitamin C.

*SN* loves chocolate and peanut butter smoothies. The ice cream is super yummy, too! There's a VitaMix forum where people post recipes, too!

Let us know when you get it and what you make! Enjoy!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

*Skyblue*, Thanks. I sure will.  Right now I am using my Magic Bullet and experimenting with different smoothies. Although the smoothies are good using my Magic Bullet, I constantly find myself thinking how much better they will be once I get my Vita-mix. (Right now the spinach and the ground flaxseed are still more noticeable in texture than I would like.)That's a good idea to put Emergen-C into your smoothie. I think I'll trry that with my daughter once I get my Vita-mix.


----------



## Jen

Hey everyone!! Sorry I've been MIA, I've been pretty busy and pretty much on SMACKDOWN!!

Yes, I'm "semi" ashamed  to admit that I do have 20 pairs of Tieks. 21 actually, now that I really count. I have matte black, obsidian black, pewter, grey croc, chocolate brown, copper, snake brown patent, white patent, cream, ballerina pink, cream, Alpine Grey, mustard, red, red patent, tangerine, navy, tiek blue, cobalt, lilac & clover  (OMG - it's so much worse when I put them all in a row like that )
My favorites have to be matte black, obsidian black, camel, cardinal red, chocolate & grey croc. Though navy and cobalt get a lot of wear too. Navy are on my feet today! 
*Sandpiper* I warn you - they look like harmless flats, but once you put them on your feet you'll fall head over heels in love. And buy colors you NEVER thought you'd wear (Hello Tieks Blue!) because they are so amazing. I haven't worn many other shoes since getting these!! I don't have very narrow feet so can't tell you about that, but mine are more narrow than wide and they fit perfectly. I also haven't worn heels in many years, and have lots of foot issues mainly because of the heels I used to love to wear. These have been miracle shoes for me, hence the 21 pairs. SO worth every penny. 
*Paula*, I hate to say it but if copper hurt your feet, the rest will too. I think the copper are amongst the softest, loosest and most comfortable ones I have! I think they also might have a 30 day return policy, you should look into that! 
New colors would be BAD for SMACKDOWN!!!!! Although if I see an Olive Green, discount or no discount, they're mine! I'm really sad the merlot has been taken down, that was #1 on my wish list.

I do have to put my two cents in on the Vitamix, I looooooove it!! I use it every single day. Like *skyblue*, I've used it for several things but it's primary purpose is smoothies for me. I use all kinds of greens - spinach, kale, cabbage, mustard greens...plus raw beets, carrots, you name it, plus a variety of fresh & frozen fruit. It's a great way to get more fruits and veggies in, just like she said. And once you get used to them, you hardly notice the 'green' taste at all anymore, and it's odd but you do crave them if you have to go without. Plus I put a ton of green yogurt in there for protein. Liquid stevia or organic fruit juice concentrate are good ways to sweeten them up to start getting used to the taste. I use whole flax seeds in mine actually, the Vitamix is so powerful it grinds them for you! I love having freshly ground flaxseeds every day. Plus I put in a variety of 'superfoods' - gogi berries, maca powder, pomegranate powder, acai powder, hemp seeds, chia seeds...there are a few others I can't remember! 
Oh - and I used to have the Magic Bullet - NOT even a close comparison! I burned that one out years ago. You are going to be blown away.

Watermelon slushies? That sounds GOOD! So does this chocolate peanut butter smoothie *SN* loves, what else does she put in, do you know?


----------



## skyblue

Like *Jen*, I had an inferior blender that did not completely pulverize the contents. I ended up with bits and chunks of blueberries and spinach stuck in my teeth. It just didn't do the job. I didn't like the texture. VitaMix is awesome!


----------



## Jen

I don't know if I told you guys, but I threw my best friend a baby shower and my mom and I bought her a Vitamix.  She told me a long time ago she really wanted one, but when I sent her the link to a TSV from QVC awhile back she flipped - she had no idea how expensive they are.  So, she bought a cheap blender instead.  She was SO blown away when we gave it to her (really wish I had a camera to capture the look on her face!), and called me a week later to tell me she finally understood why I kept telling her it was just better and worth the money.  Then her husband called me a week after that just to say how much HE loves it!!  They both use it every day.  She couldn't drink smoothies during her pregnancy because the texture made her sick, but I told her to try one in the Vitamix before she gave up.  Now she's back to one every day!  
When she bought the cheap blender instead I said to her 'when you finally get a Vitamix, you're going to be mad at yourself for wasting money on cheaper ones!' - the last time I saw her she looked at me, rolled her eyes, and just said 'you were right'. Then asked if I knew anyone that wanted a cheap blender


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I read this thread daily and even though I blamethank *SN*for convincing me to buy the VitaMix, actually you all are partially responsible. 
After I ordered my VitaMix, I several times considered canceling my order since it is so expensive and I have debated if I would really use it enough to justify the cost, so I really appreciate that several of you have confirmed just how much you feel that it is worth it. I definitely have been through my share of cheap blenders. The wait is killing me now. I haven't told any of my family that I ordered it, but every time I make any of them a smoothie, I just think "Just wait until I get my VitaMix. You are going to LOVE those smoothies. " 
*Jen*, here are the ingredients to *SN*'s favorite smoothie. "low-fat chocolate milk, 1 tsp cocoa powder, ground flax seeds, chocolate Gladiator protein powder or either a tbsp of natural peanut butter and frozen bananas."
That's the recipe she sent me when I asked her what her favorite was. It sounds very yummy to me. 

I'm sure it is just a matter of time before I cave and order some Tieks too. LOL All of you have convinced me that once I buy one pair, I'll want several, so I am trying to hold off.


----------



## Jen

Ooooh - that DOES sound yummy!  I'm writing that down, thank you.  That actually sounds like an absolutely perfect post workout smoothie.  It surprised me when I saw a commercial during the Tour de France (hubs is obsessed with cycling, he puts up with my baseball so I just read and pretend I'm interested ) for chocolate milk after a ride - apparently there is something good about the chocolate after working out.  Sounds good to me


----------



## skyblue

When we go on vacation, and we drive, I take the VitaMix with!  That's how much I love it! 

I am not good at measuring my ingredients.  I just pick combinations I love and toss it all in.  I have yet to make something inedible.

I don't like chunky smoothies. Texture is a key component.


----------



## corkyb

gadgetgirl003 said:


> *Skyblue*, Thanks. I sure will.  Right now I am using my Magic Bullet and experimenting with different smoothies. Although the smoothies are good using my Magic Bullet, I constantly find myself thinking how much better they will be once I get my Vita-mix. (Right now the spinach and the ground flaxseed are still more noticeable in texture than I would like.)That's a good idea to put Emergen-C into your smoothie. I think I'll trry that with my daughter once I get my Vita-mix.


I had a Magic Bullet before my VitaMix, two actually, as I burned one out. Smoothies don't even compare between the two..


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> My Tieks Slate Gray Crocs came yesterday and they are so pretty. I don't know why I didn't think I needed them in the past.


By now, I thought I would have told you   !! Aren't they? They're among my favorites!!


----------



## majic

Cobbie said:


> My Tieks Slate Gray Crocs came yesterday and they are so pretty. I don't know why I didn't think I needed them in the past.


Photos please Cobbie!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> My Tieks Slate Gray Crocs came yesterday and they are so pretty. I don't know why I didn't think I needed them in the past.


Mine came today along with my metallic pewter. I don't know why I didn't already have these. I think they are going to be my favorites, not to mention they are my color. Cobbie, are you going to tell them what you are about to be up to?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, we do lowfat chocolate milk, a little extra cocoa powder, peanut butter, ground flax seed and frozen bananas.  It is our absolute favorite.  Sometimes I add Gladiator protein powder.  We read about chocolate milk after running.  When my husband was running he always drank it after his run.


----------



## Jen

I'll be curious to hear if the pewter hurt your feet. I hardly grab for them, I've had issues with a couple of the others hurting my feet the first time I wear them, but then they're fine. The pewter have hurt my feet every time I've worn them. So, I grab for Slate Grey - which is such a shame, the pewter are gorgeous! I suppose that means the pewter will stay in better shape and I can wear them as dressier shoes. I definitely grab matte black the most by FAR, and I'm starting to see how they wear. They wear great, at least on the outside - but I'm a little afraid they're going to start to stink pretty soon.

Thanks for your recipe *SN*! I'm going to try that after my next workout. Though I will probably try skim milk and chocolate soy protein powder, since that's what I have. Next trip to the grocery I'll pick up some lowfat chocolate milk! That sounds really yummy, and really good for you! Always a bonus.



Someone Nameless said:


> Cobbie, are you going to tell them what you are about to be up to?


Hmmmm......I think now she has to  - inquiring minds want to know


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen said:


> Hmmmm......I think now she has to  - inquiring minds want to know


Well, I did it and then I did some prodding.....again.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My turn?  I grew my hair out to the natural color as I mentioned months ago and was having all kinds of difficulty with my makeup and clothes.  I found the color analysis people and drove 3 1/2 hours to have it done....and 3 1/2 hours home.  I'm still raving about it.  I had Color Me Beautiful a long time ago but this is so much more detailed.  I came home with a color fan that I use when shopping and it really has been so helpful.  All of my clothes now coordinate and mix and match and getting dressed is so much easier and fun.  Every purchase is planned so I don't end up with a lot of stuff with nothing to go with it.

It was amazing and I love the results.  I think my skin had a nicer glow to it even with Revlon and Rimmel makeup now that I'm in my correct colors.


----------



## Jen

This sounds like SO much fun. I would love to hear what makeup colors would work for me, but I'm not real sure I want anyone to tell me that I shouldn't wear black, or something like that! What a great concept though, that would be really interesting to know. I'm so excited to hear about your experience *Cobbie*!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

That's what they told me, Jen.  I really shouldn't wear black.  I can wear charcoal and gray but black makes me look flat.  And I suppose I really can see and understand it.  Black looks good on some people but for me it is a fall back color.  Wearing charcoal and grays for me does look better and more pulled together and interesting.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, read this:

http://blogs.webmd.com/healthy-recipe-doctor/2011/08/chocolate-milk-vs-recovery-drinks-which-one-comes-out-on-top.html


----------



## Jen

That is so interesting, thank you for sharing!  I'll be picking some up on my next grocery trip!


----------



## Jen

Attention those of you who still haven't caved on the Vitamix.....it's today's QVC TSV 
http://www.qvc.com/ProductDisplay?x=0&partNumber=K37654&y=0&storeId=10251&sc=K37654-ISRC&langId=-1&catalogId=10151&keyword=K37654&ddkey=http:CatalogSearch&promo=RU6&cm_ven=APTSV&cm_cat=VITAMIX_082412&cm_pla=ACTIVE&cm_ite=HERO_K37654_6VK:TSVKitchenFood


----------



## cmg.sweet

Thanks Jen


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok, gonna need recommendations on smoothie books and websites for recipes.  I've bought 3 different blenders in the last year trying to avoid a vitamix, so just caved and bought one.  Maybe I can sell the others somewhere...


----------



## Jen

*Pumps fist* YEAH!   I promise you, you will not regret it. I did the same thing, and when you get it you'll be kicking yourself for wasting money on those other ones.

The best green smoothie book in my opinion, is this one -



I have a few others, but I think this is the best to start with to start getting educated on the green smoothie. As for regular smoothies, there are a million of them and I find them all relatively similar. I make mostly green ones, so those haven't interested me as much. Check out the Vitamix website, there is a Vita-Village where people post their favorites, and they have a big list of recipes as well. Make sure you watch the DVD when you get it, that's very helpful.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Just an FYI - you can get a reconditioned 64 oz Vitamix directly from Vitamix for $329 with the same warranty. That's a $50 savings and the 64 oz instead of the 48 oz container.

https://secure.vitamix.com/Reconditioned-Blender-64-Ounce-5yr.aspx


----------



## Jen

I didn't know that, thanks for posting that!  I'm always nervous about refurbs, though there is no real reason why.  One thing to know, I have the 64 ounce container, but it does NOT fit under a cabinet.  The 48 oz one does.  Just something to consider when you're thinking about where it's going to go!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I better stick with the 48 oz.  It has to fit under my cabinets, but hopefully others who have been on the fence can take advantage of the refurb.

My goal is to start doing green smoothies for breakfast and making enough to bring to work for a mid morning quick snack.  I love breakfast foods but I think nutritionally they may be better for occasional snack/dessert instead of breakfast for me.  I've got to get serious about getting in better shape and losing alot of weight and getting healthier overall.

Of course, I'll probably also do the occasional ice cream or fruity smoothie or daiquiri too.


----------



## Jen

I make enough for hubs and I to have a pint with breakfast, and enough for about a half of a quart each to have throughout the day (full 64 oz container).  Naturally, it's never as good as it is when fresh.  Make sure you add a lot of water when doing it, because especially with kale and chia seeds, the smoothies after they sit in the fridge for awhile can get sort of gel-like and thick.  You can always add more water later too, but unless it's cold it warms it up a bit.  I'm a wealth of knowledge on the subject if you ever have any questions!!  I seriously read 10 books when I started getting obsessed with it!  

One thing, do NOT do spinach every day.  It can be toxic if you have it every day - not many people know that.  It's one of my favorites in smoothies, it blends so well you hardly know it's there - which is why people tend to use it a lot.  Also if you like bananas that's one of the best ways to cover the taste of greens.  If you freeze them they add a nice creamy texture.  Unfortunately I really only like to eat actual bananas, but I put them in there sometimes frozen.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I just read somewhere about switching up the greens so you don't get too many alkaloids.  I love spinach and do enjoy bananas more in smoothies than eating them normally so I might do some banana freezing.  Hubs won't be joining me as he doesn't like anything with a smoothie/milkshake texture so I should be able to make plenty enough for me.


----------



## Jane917

cmg.sweet said:


> Ok, gonna need recommendations on smoothie books and websites for recipes. I've bought 3 different blenders in the last year trying to avoid a vitamix, so just caved and bought one. Maybe I can sell the others somewhere...


Congratulations! You will never need to buy another blender again. The Vitamix cookbook comes with a lot of good recipes, and there are more on the website. There have been a some good recipes on this thread. My go-to smoothie is a banana, some yogurt, some milk (almond milk, coconut milk, 1% milk, etc) and a handful or two of berries, mixed or not. When I have some, I add protein powder. I usually throw in ground flaxseed or chia seeds. Sometimes some kale. Let us know what you come up with! If I make a green smoothie I add ice cubes or water.


----------



## Jen

If you have a Whole Foods near, it's like green smoothie HEAVEN.  They always have 3 different kinds of kale (regular, red & dino), mustard greens, arugula, cabbage, both regular and golden beets, spinach that lasts twice as long as the stuff from my grocery, all kinds of stuff - and all organic.  For SURE stick to organic as much as possible, one of the greatest things about smoothies out of the Vitamix is that it "chews" the food for you, so it's easier to absorb into your body.  Unfortunately, it also allows for quicker and better absorbtion of the chemicals and pesticides too.  Gross.

I like to add ice and water, but it depends on how many frozen fruits end up going in.  I mainly use all frozen fruit, but when I have beets or something else in there taking up more room I stuff in ice cubes.  When I fill up the pitcher, I then fill it to the top with water.  They say to put the liquid in first, but that's hard - but I also mix it around first with the damper before blending it, I find you hardly ever need to use it while it's blending if you do that.  

Let's see, some of my favorites - and always I add flaxseeds, greek yogurt and a 'superfood' as previously mentioned.  
-2 handfuls of kale, an apple, an orange, frozen mixed berries (blueberries, blackberries, rasberries - I get it at Sams) & pineapple 
-2 handfuls of spinach, a beet, frozen strawberries, blueberries and pineapple  
-misc green (depends on what I have, usually either mustard green or another kind of kale), frozen banannas and cherries, sometimes pineapple too 

I almost always use pineapple, it really helps sweeten it up naturally, plus it's actually really full of antioxidants.  An inside tip about pineapple - buy it whole, and cut it yourself.  If you're using a Vitamix, leave the core in - the Vitamix can blend it just fine and it's great for digestion.  Plus, WAY cheaper than buying frozen pineapple.  Plus I know I've said it (along with probably a lot of this, but oh well  ), but if you have a Sam's membership frozen fruit is way cheaper there.


----------



## skyblue

Great tips,* Jen*! Do you own one of these pineapple slicers? These are THE BOMB! Since I am challenged when it comes to posting the photos I have to post the link to Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004TJHC/ref=s9_simh_gw_p79_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0H904STFDF5RMA7PDPYD&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## cmg.sweet

No whole foods or trader joe's or anything   My grocery has half an aisle of organic and gluten free dry goods and maybe an 8 foot section of produce that is organic.   

I love the frozen blueberry/raspberry/blackberry mix from Sams, such a good deal.  I'll have to look into some frozen pinapple and fresh too, I could eat that stuff all day long!  I've got some flaxseed and protein powder and other stuff like that in the cabinet too. I'm starting to feel a bit like a mad scientist.


----------



## Jen

*skyblue*, I did actually get one - and used it only once! I TORE up my pineapple, I think I was doing something wrong. I wish it was more adjustable, I feel like I would waste a lot if it wasn't the exact right size pineapple. Sams is also a great place for fresh pineapple, usually less than $3 regardless of the season.

Bummer you don't have many options *cmg*, sorry to hear that. Have you ever heard of Green Bean Delivery? Friends of ours use it, I haven't done it yet because you can't pick exactly what you want, you just get 'produce bins', but I guess you can let them know what you like and don't like. You might want to look into that, usually it's all organic and as local as possible.

You should see me - between smoothie ingredients and face oils (plus all my ingredients for experimenting with making my own face & body products) - I literally look like a mad scientist.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Actually, i think my sams sells some organic greens mixes, like field greens mix and baby greens mix, etc.  will have to explore


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have the 64 oz too and it sits right beside the Vitamix because it can't fit underneath the counter.  I figure with the 64 oz I can always make as little as I want but with the 48 oz I can never make more than 48 oz.  I never worry about refurbs when the warranty is the same.


----------



## skyblue

I can't believe the pineapple cutter didn't work for you, Jen!  We have never had a problem with it!  Once you line it up, it's worked every time!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Ok cancelled qvc and got the 64  refurb


----------



## Addie

*Cobbie*, those LMdB lip cremes sounds awesome. I love that they're meant to be mixed together so you can get different colors.
I love those new athletic shoes you bought. They look so fun! I've really been into brightly-colored sneakers lately.

*Jen*, thank you for the link showing how the LMdB lip cremes are mixed. The blog explained it perfectly.

*Paula*, yes, I wish our schedules were more in sync as well! For my Chanel stuff I shopped at Macy's.
We should definitely go leaf watching! I'm so excited to see the leaves change!

*Ruby*, thanks for the winter preparedness tips! Yes! I'm loving the hair ribbon ties! There are no Wegmans in Albany. There are rumors one is coming but nothing verified with the company. I've heard the store is just amazing. I had never even heard of it until I moved up here.

*H2M*, the UD Smoked palette is lovely. And I love how you applied the eyeshadow! It really made your eye color pop.

*SN*, that magnet makeup board is awesome! Are you going to give it a try?

*Cmg*, congrats on your Vitamix purchase! I'm sure you'll love it.

I'm still loving those Chanel lip glosses. In fact, I kind of wish I'd bought a backup of the glossimer, but it's fine.
I bought a few things. I picked up Illamasqua's LE(?) Sheer Lipgloss in Intimacy. Not sure if it's worth keeping. Might be a little too similar to my lip color.
I also picked up Smashbox's moisturizing under eye primer. My under eye concealer fades too quickly, so I'm hoping this will help. I haven't tried it yet, though.
I also got two Bobbi Brown eye pencils in Rich Brown and Hunter. I LOVE the color of Hunter. It's a very dark green. It looks almost black, but it adds just that bit of color that helps my eye color pop. The only problem I seem to be having is it rubs off a bit on my lid throughout the day. Is anyone else having that problem? I haven't tried Rich Brown yet.
I also bought MUFE's Mat Velvet + Foundation. The coverage is medium I would say. It's more coverage than I'm used to, but I do like that it's a less shiny finish because it ends up looking better on me at the end of the day.
I also picked up LORAC's concealer stick. I was in love with NARS' concealer stick, but they've changed the formula. It's not as good.
I also bought the Dior Diorshow Waterproof Mascara. I haven't decided if I'm going to keep it. I haven't even used it yet, but lately I've been loving Lancome's Hypnose Drama Mascara with Lancome's Cils Booster XL underneath.
I picked up Too Faced's eye primer. I only tried it once, but I think the NARS one may be better for me. I prefer the packaging of the Too Faced one, though.
I tried a sample of Estee Lauder's Advanced Night Repair, but it ended up breaking me out a bit. 
I think I'm going to get the Vit C oil after my serum is complete. *Jen*, did you order *Neo's* Vit C oil? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## ellesu

I just picked up the Pro 45 Starter Kit on Ulta that H2M likes so much. QVC's TSV is Mally's gel nail system but I didn't need all that came with it - plus I hate their shipping charges. I'm usually way behind the curve here but  I'm looking forward to getting it (ordered online). 

I'm still liking my Burberry Liquid Glow but it doesn't play well with many things (it/or what it's paired with, forms little makeup balls). I like it by itself and really like it mixed with Bobbi Brown's tinted balm. For some reason they don't mind being paired.

As for Tieks possibly smelling    I've wondered about that also. A while back I ordered some Foot Petals in various shapes. I haven't used them yet, but they (or something similar) might be good to layer on top of the Tieks inner sole.


----------



## Ruby296

Hi All, I have been MIA for a bit (off visiting family) so I just wanted to check back in & say hello. I skimmed the many pages I missed so I'll just say congrats to the new Vitamix & Tieks owners! I don't even have a blender anymore but now I wish I did. I had 2, never used them so gave them away. When I was in Ohio I went to Costco & tried some samples of different fruit smoothies. Wow, they were delicious! Yogurt, frozen berries & some other ingredients that I didn't catch. Maybe someday I'll own a Vitamix 

Waves to *Addie*! I heard you just got a Trader Joe's in Albany! I'll be passing through on Labor Day so I'm planning to stop & check it out. My daughters & I are meeting some travel mates in Westfield MA from our 2004 trip to China. I've been reading the TJ thread & taking notes on all the favorites of our fellow KB members. You have picked up some really nice products! Are you getting used to upstate NY now?


----------



## skyblue

I have to say I still eat spinach nearly everyday. Also, if you have a *Blender Bottle*, you can shake up the smoothie mid day which helps a lot!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I was actually planning to use a blender bottle for carrying the extra to work for a midmorning snack.  Glad to know that will work well!


----------



## cmg.sweet

So, I was looking back through the thread for some recipes and look at this post I found from Jen about the Vitamix when ya'll first started looking and buying 



Jen said:


> I'd say if you aren't positive you'd love it or need it, don't spend that kind of money! If you won't be totally psyched and stalk the UPS truck, it probably isn't worth almost $400 to you. That's the best judge!


----------



## Jen

That's still true!!  I think you do have to really want it and be really excited for it, otherwise you won't use it much and it's a waste.  But if you use it every day like me it's totally worth it!!  

Today: gogi berries, flax seeds, greek yogurt, spinach, golden beet, frozen cherries & blueberries.  Pretty good!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

True...I think you posted that when you were on the fence before buying one, so I thought it was funny how much you love yours now.  I'm hoping I have the same experience.  Where do you buy chia seeds?  Do you use spirulina any?


----------



## Jen

Oh yes, even I didn't know how much I'd love this thing!!  I think anyone that has used crappy blenders has a little bit of doubt as to if it could really be worth $400.  It is worth every bit of that and more, I'd bet you'd be hard pressed to find a Vitamix ownder that doesn't think that.  

What's so special about this blender ball?  I just shake mine up, what makes this better?

Sorry to say, I get most of my superfoods including chia seeds at Whole Foods in the bulk section.  However, the stuff like Maca powder, Acai powder, Pomegranate powder - I use the Navitas Naturals brand, and either get at Whole Foods or Amazon.  Obviously bulk is cheaper, but if you don't have a whole foods, you don't have one!  I haven't used spirulina, but there is no real reason as to why other than it hadn't really occured to me!  That's the perfect thing to put in smoothies, I'm adding it to my Whole Foods list.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Thanks for mentioning the navitas brand, I was looking at their chia seeds on Amazon, so now that I know they are an ok brand i must just order that and investigate those other powders too.

I think my blender bottle just blends thick powders into their liquids better than just shaking a bottle, so since I have one anyway I figured I'd use it for bring smoothies to work too.


----------



## skyblue

The *Chia Seeds* are near the vitamins at Whole Foods. I have gotten Chia Seeds on Amazon, too.

I haven't used *spirulina* either, but it is recommended in a book I love, *The 150 Healthiest Foods on Earth by Jonny Bowden.*

The *Blender Bottle* has a wire ball that helps with mixing. It is particularly helpful for adding powdered mixes to liquid.


----------



## Jen

I have that book!  I just haven't read all of it yet!  I have a little problem with book collecting when I'm obsessing about something.  I have about 25 smoothie books, and about the same amount of natural skin care recipe books  

I might have to pick up a couple of the blender balls and see how they compare.  I just put it in rubbermaid quart containers and shake it up before drinking.  I wonder if it would help with how thick they get when sitting in fridge.  Worth a try!


----------



## cmg.sweet

My blender bottle is a smaller one, but my Sam's has a 2 pack of bigger ones right now.

I'm glad to see someone else has that problem with buying up books when obsessing about new things...


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> I have that book! I just haven't read all of it yet! I have a little problem with book collecting when I'm obsessing about something. I have about 25 smoothie books, and about the same amount of natural skin care recipe books
> 
> I might have to pick up a couple of the blender balls and see how they compare. I just put it in rubbermaid quart containers and shake it up before drinking. I wonder if it would help with how thick they get when sitting in fridge. Worth a try!


Jen, how many Teik books do you have?  

And could one of you tell me what a blender bottle is?


----------



## Jen

Ha!  I'd have 3 dozen probably  

Look on Amazon, I'm still trying to figure it out!


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> Hi All, I have been MIA for a bit (off visiting family) so I just wanted to check back in & say hello. I skimmed the many pages I missed so I'll just say congrats to the new Vitamix & Tieks owners! I don't even have a blender anymore but now I wish I did. I had 2, never used them so gave them away. When I was in Ohio I went to Costco & tried some samples of different fruit smoothies. Wow, they were delicious! Yogurt, frozen berries & some other ingredients that I didn't catch. Maybe someday I'll own a Vitamix
> 
> Waves to *Addie*! I heard you just got a Trader Joe's in Albany! I'll be passing through on Labor Day so I'm planning to stop & check it out. My daughters & I are meeting some travel mates in Westfield MA from our 2004 trip to China. I've been reading the TJ thread & taking notes on all the favorites of our fellow KB members. You have picked up some really nice products! Are you getting used to upstate NY now?


Hey, Addie and Ruby, since Ruby will be passign through on Labor Day with your daughters and stopping at Trader Joes, I was wondering if everyone's schedule works, perhaps we could have our own little "Albany Kindle get together" and do lunch somewhere on Wolf Road near Trader Joes? Ruby, I'd love to meet your daughters. Addie, do you have to day off or could arrange to get away for a meal or a cup of coffee or something? I know Addie doesn't work awfully far from Colonie Center, which is right near Trader Joes, so we could also do a Sephora or Macy's run if you were interested. I hope you guys see this. I don't really have plans at the moment for Labor Day.

Addie, would love to work out some leaf viewing with you with a ride through Vermont and up to Manchester for some outlet shopping. I'll have to check the peak times in Vermont; it's earlier than NY. And I am having my SIL here in September and going away for a long weekend in either the end or her stay or mid October, which is usually peak here. Normally I don't mind taking days off of work to do fun things, but am trying to build up my time as I think retirement is creeping closer and closer. And any vacation time for my retirement does double duty for me.

ANyway, hope you guys see this and maybe we could work something out on Labor Day, what do you think?

Paula


----------



## corkyb

I'm trying not to buy every damn thing I read about in BTIB, but my Nordstrom cart is overflowing and I think I might have to hit "check out" pretty soon here.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Here is a page on gnc that explains blender bottles a bit

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2533170&cp=4046468.12545326


----------



## Ruby296

*Paula*, hi, I'd love to meet you and Addie but I'm not sure when I'll be passing through Albany. We'll be spending some time w/our friends in MA Monday am & then we'll start making our way back to NY. Have you been to the new TJ's? How close is it to Colony Center? Is there a Starbucks or anyplace like that nearby? Let me know what you think.


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> *Paula*, hi, I'd love to meet you and Addie but I'm not sure when I'll be passing through Albany. We'll be spending some time w/our friends in MA Monday am & then we'll start making our way back to NY. Have you been to the new TJ's? How close is it to Colony Center? Is there a Starbucks or anyplace like that nearby? Let me know what you think.


It's really next door. You could park in the north end of the Colonie Parking lot and hike over to Trader Joes. Colonie Mall has Cheesecake factory and PF Changs and, of course, fast food mall. There is a Starbucks across the street from the mall. Also an independent coffee shop at the other end of Wolf Road (both ends are near Northway entrances). It's called Professor Java's. I have not been there in years and years, but it used to be sort of quaint. Starbucks is closer to TJ's and to Colonie Mall though. I haven't been to TJ's yet myself so would like to go soon.

Addie, are you off on Labor day or are you working? I know Addie works about ten minutes from TJ's and the Mall. Just an idea. I'd love to meet, even just for a cup of tea. But I also know how it is when you are on the road and making stops and want to get home. Binghamton is a ways from Albany and even further from MA. Where in Mass will you be?


----------



## Ruby296

*Paula*, well it certainly sounds as though everything is close enough together. We will be in the Springfield area, which I think is probably an hour/hour & 1/2 from Albany? I can't remember the driving distances as I usually just cruise straight on through to & from Boston. Binghamton is 2 hrs from Albany. I do have a very good friend in Niskayuna that I just reconnected with so I hope to be in the area more often than in the past. I'm sure we can work a get together out one of these days if Labor Day doesn't come together.


----------



## majic

Cobbie, they're lovely!

My ballerina pink and lilac tieks just arrived - along with a surprise matte black pair for being such a loyal customer! Love love LOVE Tieks


----------



## Jen

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so glad you got a free pair too!!!!!  You may not think you need matte black, but in a few months I'll come back and ask you how many times you've worn them  

I also love the croc Tieks, they do fit a bit tighter but are so pretty and versatile.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, your Slate Grey Tieks are beautiful!! I love all things grey; I think it's the perfect neutral that goes well with everything. Enjoy them 

*Majic*, congrats in your free pair of Tieks!! I still haven't bought my first pair, but if I do matte black is the color I'd choose first.


----------



## skyblue

*Majic*, congrats on the Tieks!

*Ruby, Addie and Corky,* I hope you gals are able to meet up! How fun is that!! 

*Cobbie*, your slate gray Tieks are divine! I love the hint of sparkle! 

*SN and anyone else in Isaac's path*, check in, _please_!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Have been up since about 4 a.m.  It is very windy and we are getting hammered with wind.  Thankfully we still have power.  The worst is not here yet.  Issac just seems to be sitting there and moving very slowly.  We are hunkered down!


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> Have been up since about 4 a.m. It is very windy and we are getting hammered with wind. Thankfully we still have power. The worst is not here yet. Issac just seems to be sitting there and moving very slowly. We are hunkered down!


I hope it blows over soon! Please stay safe and sit tight, and check back in as you can to let us know you are ok. Hugs


----------



## cmg.sweet

SN, I'll definitely be thinking about you today.  Stay safe and keep up in the loop as you can.


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, thanks for letting us know! Saying prayers and sending hugs! Keep us posted!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

*Majik*Congrats on your free pair of Tieks. SO have we deduced that it is buy 12, get one pair free(I don't know how many pairs you already own. )
*Cobbie*I love your new Tieks. Is your cousin having a party? THat's a lot of alcohol for just one or two people isn't it? Hope they stay safe.
*SN and Ellesu* I hope the storm will hurry up and pass you leaving little to no damage behind.

Yesterday, my Vitamix came!!!! I LOVE it. I have to agree with all of you who can say "I told you so" it is far superior to any other blender I've ever owned.  I also bought one of those Blender Bottles from Amazon and it came yesterday too. I like it too.


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, your cousin's husband sounds like a crack-up! LOL 

*gadgetgirl*, YEAH!!! I am so excited for you! I can't wait to hear what you make, and what your family thinks about your creations! 

*Ellesu*, how are you and your family doing?


----------



## Jen

I'll tell you what, if I'm honkered down for awhile, I'm stocking up on alcohol too! You never know what you may need....and if you're stuck inside with no power at least you can drink and entertain yourself    

*SN* and *ellesu*, thinking about you! Stay safe!

YAY *gadgetgirl*!!! I also can't wait to hear what you come up with.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Hope everyone in Isaacs path has been able to stay safe...

Does anyone remember how long the vitamix website takes to ship?  I'm wanting my machine already and it hasn't even shipped!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

*CMG*Their website states 7-10 business days. I expected it to be sooner for a reconditioned one, and it was a little sooner. I ordered on a Friday and it was shipped the following Friday.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I saw that on the website, I was just hoping they were one of those websites who overestimates the time it takes so that they are always early   I ordered 8/24 so maybe I'll get that shipping email soon.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

cmg.sweet said:


> I saw that on the website, I was just hoping they were one of those websites who overestimates the time it takes so that they are always early  I ordered 8/24 so maybe I'll get that shipping email soon.


That's how I was too so it felt like it took them FOREVER to ship it. You probably will get a shipping notice tomorrow.Fingers crossed.


----------



## skyblue

cmg.sweet said:


> I saw that on the website, I was just hoping they were one of those websites who overestimates the time it takes so that they are always early  I ordered 8/24 so maybe I'll get that shipping email soon.


*cmg*, I have gotten so spoiled by Amazon Prime, that anything less is unbearable! I hope it arrives soon!

*Ellesu*, I ordered a foam bed pad from QVC that I Actually like.  It might even be the one that was the TSV awhile back. . It's 3 inches of memory foam and it's super comfy! Combined with the Phoenix Linen Sheets it's divine! It's been roasty toasty here and it didn't seem to hold the heat. I am glad I don't have to return it. It was like opening a can of _Poppin' Fresh Dough_! . I know I'd never get that thing back in the box!  Did you ever find one you like?


----------



## Jen

I hope everyone is safe in Isaac aftermath, please report in!!

I just wanted to let everyone know that Jess' Bee Natural is having a *40% off everything Labor day sale, code: labor*. She makes amazing lip balms and a few other natural skincare products. I know some others have tried her lip balm here, so I thought I'd let you all know! It's good until November 1st too!

http://www.storebeenatural.com/


----------



## Addie

For those of you with the Burberry Liquid Glow, are you noticing that it makes your foundation last longer? Also do you find it moisturizing?
And I'm very curious about Burberry's foundations, the sheer and the velvet. Do any of you ladies own either or both?

*Ruby*, we did! I went to Trader Joe's for the first time a few days ago. Parking was ridiculous and inside was insane. And it's so small. I thought the whole time I was in there "What's the big deal?" And then I went home and started eating my purchases and understood why people like it so much. Very delicious. I will definitely return.
I didn't know there was a TJ thread, so I'll have to take a peek!
Yes, I am. I'm really happy here. I can't believe the leaves are already changing colors, though!

It would be so much fun to hang out with you and *Paula*!
I unfortunately have to work Labor Day (but do get double time, so it's not terrible). I don't know if I'll be able to meet up, but *Paula*, if you text me when you have a time and location locked in that day, I can see if I can get away for a little bit. It really depends what news is happening on Monday. Either way, I hope you two are able to meet up!

*Paula*, riding through Vermont and going outlet shopping sounds like so much fun! 
I definitely understand wanting to keep that vacation time, though!

I hope everyone affected by Isaac is safe!


----------



## corkyb

Addie, I will text you if I hear anything from Ruby, but I suspect she is already over there and don't know if she is reading her mail and forums.  I didn't leave her my number as nothing really got firmed up and I kept meaning to call or text you and just had a busy busy week.  I will send her an email and see if I hear anything and let you know.  

Yes, Autumn comes very early in the Northeast.  I have leaves falling already.  It's a sad time of year, beautiful and the weather will be gorgeous for a while (although you may find yourself on the chilly side) but each day now is a day closer to winter, which is the long cold season up here, kind of like Texas summers I think.  But we always have an INdian Summer here too, where it gets warm and beautiful again for a week or so.  I doubt you can find a more beautiful place than the northeast in the Fall.  You are in for a treat.  

Cobbie, I saw that Georgio Armani write up on the TBIB blog. I might have to try that.  I don't find the Fresh glow burberry to do a lot for me actually.  I would like to try the Burberry foundation too thought.  Elleisu said it pilled with some of her makeup but looked great with the Bobbi Brown tinted balm.  

This thread has really spoiled me on not having decent stores around here.  I cannot buy foundation over the internet.  Although that elles faas that Neo sent me wasn't bad.  And the marajuca miracle Tarte Foundation wasn't too bad either.  THe thing is I don't think I can see it on myself good enough so I need to professional advice of a SA to buy foundation and color also. SOme lipsticks look gorgeous in a the photo, but would turn orangey on my lips.  I can't ever tell without trying it on.  I have a BB, and a couple of Dior Addicts that I don't care for all that much that I bought online, sight unseen.  

Addie, we could drive to Westchester next Saturday and get a le Beauty de Metier makeover at Saks or somewhere, I Forget which store. It's only for an hour and a half though so you might have to take time off of work.  But the Make Up artist is supposed to be a great one.  It's about a two hour ride.  BUt we'd have to sign up pretty soon.  Now, wouldn't that be fun? It's about a two hour ride, maybe a little more.  It was on TBIB blog today.

My hands have been itching for new makeup, but I really need to be on smackdown.  MY SIL is coming for a visit and I also have another seven months of furlough money coming out of my check which has really hampered my spending money.  

And I need computers, all at once.  Need a new laptop MBP, a new ipad, and a new iphone.  Yuck


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Addie*, great to see you! I've been using the Burberry 'Fresh Glow' Luminous Fluid Base with the Burberry Sheer Luminous Fluid Liquid all summer and I've had more compliments than I've ever gotten with any other foundation. I haven't tried it with any powder except the Burberry Sheer Summer Glow Palette but I'm getting ready to try others with it. As far as it being long lasting I'm probably not the one to ask. I apply my makeup in the morning and don't look at it again. Now that I think of it, when we go out with friends for dinner the only touchups I might do is concealer, eyeshadow, blush, mascara, and, of course, a lippy. I never feel the need to redo any foundation. Again, consider the source. &#128515;
> 
> Now having said all that Armani just came out with a new foundation (dadgummed beauty blogs that clog my email inbox, lol). BTiB today had a review of Armani Maestro Fusion.
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/09/giorgio-armani-beauty-maestro-fusion.html
> 
> I just might have to see what that one is all about. I've tried Armani in the past and it seems like I thought it was drying. I do not have that problem with the Burberry. I find it very moisturizing. Maybe that's my HG. &#128516;
> 
> Hope this helps.


Cobbie, let me know what you think of the Armani when you get it Also when are you getting your 12 seasons color analysis done? I wrote to one around here and yours isn't too far frome me with her home base, that I couldn't drive down and back in two days.


----------



## corkyb

Neiman Marcus has the Georgio Armani Maestro online, both foundation and concealer.  I am dying to order it, but I just cannot order a color online.  Cobbie, maybe they have it in NM in Dallas and you could maybe check it out? I know you are dying to have it too!
SHipping is free by the way.


----------



## Jen

I just wanted to share my most recent purchase, because I love it and because it was a STEAL! I went out recliner shopping yesterday, had my heart set on a LaZBoy on on a Labor Day ad, got there and didn't love it at all. Luckily before I went shopping I got my hair cut, and my stylist told me I absolutely had to go to Big Lots. BIG LOTS?! I looked at him like he was crazy. He just said trust me, the whole concept of the store is that they buy discontinued and sell out stuff and sell it for half the price. So, after my disappointing trip to LaZBoy, I wandered over to Big Lots. And was very pleasantly surprised! It was pretty full of name brand furniture, they had about 30 recliners to choose from. I got this one, for....wait for it - $300!!!!!!!!!! $299, actually. And it's a Simmons! The leather is buttery soft and I'm already in love with it. I like it even better than my favorite at LaZBoy that was $1300. SO excited. I was planning on spending a pretty penny to get a decent one!!










Neiman should just suck it up and have free shipping like Nordstrom. They do it anyway, with their monthly code. They're going to have to if they want to keep up! I always buy at Nordstrom if I can. Though I do like shopping online at Neiman, no sales tax in Ohio


----------



## Ruby296

*Addie*, I'm not surprised to hear about the insane parking at TJ's. Several people mentioned that on the thread. And I'm sure it'll be crazy tomorrow (Labor Day). But I want to try & see if it's worth stopping for again in the future. I haven't gotten in touch w/Paula directly yet so I'm not sure if we'll be able to plan a quick hello or not. I'll PM her tonight. Glad to hear you're settled in & liking upstate NY! Fall is my favorite season here & you should definitely take a ride through New England since you're fairly close. Hope to meet you soon!!

*Paula*, we are here in Springfield now, heading back to NY tomorrow. I'm going to send you a PM now.

*Jen*, wow!!! What a bargain you got on that chair!! If I had one like that I'd never get up


----------



## ellesu

Love the chair! I'm adding Big Lots to my mental list.

*skyblue*, I haven't found a mattress topper. I think I saw the one you mentioned on QVC and thought long and hard about trying it, but....I'm so afraid of it being hot. I'm also worried about it being too soft. My back needs a firm mattress. There is a mattress firm shop (I think that's what it is) just down the road from me. I need to just go there and try out the mattresses, I guess. I'm glad you're liking yours. 

*Cobbie*, your cousin's hubby's behavior sounds perfectly normal (and familiar) to me.  You need lots of _help_ to survive here sometimes and spirits help the spirit. We lost power for 4 1/2 days - just got it back yesterday afternoon. Same time frame as Gustav. I'm thinking of moving to a _higher priority_ part of the city!

*SN*, any damage at your home? This storm just didn't want to go away! I think it hitting on the anniversary of Katrina added a lot of emotion and anxiety to our reaction to this storm.


----------



## cmg.sweet

*ellesu* glad to hear you are safe but yuck about the power outage!

I love wandering through big lots looking for bargains!


----------



## Ruby296

*Ellesu*, I'm glad you're safe but sorry you went so long w/out power.

I missed seeing *Paula & Addie* today, but hopefully we can meet someday soon. I did stop at Sephora & picked up Laura Mercier's tightline cake liner in black ebony & the tiny bottle of activator. I read review of this on MUA & many said you didn't need the activator. So I asked the MU artist to do one eye with & one eye w/out so I could compare them. It was definitely more black w/the activator but I didnt see a _huge_ difference. It was more smudge free w/the activator though. So I bought it, thinking I can always return it if I don't end up using it. So I have a question for those that tightline: how the *%*@** do you take this stuff off Up until now I've been using Maybelline waterproof gel liner (forgot the exact name). And I've been using Clinique Take the Day Off remover & it works ok, but I feel like I'm being so rough on my eye area (by necessity) to get it off. I dip q-tips in and use it that way. There's got to be a better way...help!!


----------



## skyblue

I will check in and read all the responses I missed tomorrow. For now, *Ruby*, I will recommend that you try *Lancome's Bi-Facil* for eye makeup removal!


----------



## Ruby296

Thank you *Skyblue & Cobbie* for the suggestions. I can get the Lancome locally but have to drive an hour plus for the Chanel. I wonder if this is something you can order online w/out trying first. As you can tell I wear almost no eye makeup, thus my complete lack of knowledge in this department.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, thank you, so sweet of you to offer! I think I'll try the Lancôme first & I should be near Sephora and Macy's in the near future so I will try it then.


----------



## skyblue

*Ruby*, be sure to _shake up_ the *Bi-Facil*. I have used it for at least 15 years. It takes off all my eye makeup, and doesn't leave a greasy residue.

*Ellesu*, I am glad you are okay, but I am sorry to learn about your power outage! We went through a 5 day power outage a few years back during the high heat and humidity season and it was agonizing! I feel for everyone affected by the storms!

The mattress topper works fine, but hubby still wants a new mattress. Problem is, we can't agree on what to get. I would like a Tempurpedic, but he wants a traditional mattress. For now, I like the mattress topper. It's comfy without being too soft.

*Jen*, that is one great chair!!! I haven't explored Big Lots, but if it's filled with cool leather chairs and such I might check it out!!

I don't wear traditional foundation, but I am going to try the new foundation powder by _It Cosmetics_. I only dust a bit on my cheeks and nose. Their brushes are divine! I do love to live vicariously through *Cobbie* and *Corky* and their _beauty blogs_!!!

*Addie*, it's so nice to see you here! I hope you and *Corky* and *Ruby *can arrange a meet up soon!

*CMG*, did you get a shipping notice for your VitaMix?

*gadgetgirl*, how are you liking your VitaMix?

*SN*, how are you??


----------



## Ruby296

*Skyblue*, thanks for the tip on the Bi-facil. 15 years is quite a commitment, I'm impressed! Are you talking about the *IT Cosmetics Celebration Foundation?* I have it in medium & I really like it! The brush is great, I tap the surface as opposed to swirling b/c I don't want that much product on the brush. Then I dot it on & buff it in. I find it gives pretty good coverage. I usually only use it in the colder months as it's heavier than Laura Geller BnB IMO. I haven't worn foundation all summer but I'm going to have to start using something soon. I will add that their cheek stain in Pretty in Peony is gorgeous!! I got it w/the angled blush brush & Je Ne Sais Qois lip stain in the recent OTO & I love all 3 products. The cheek stain lasts forever & you need so little the compact will last forever.


----------



## cmg.sweet

skyblue said:


> *CMG*, did you get a shipping notice for your VitaMix?
> 
> *gadgetgirl*, how are you liking your VitaMix?


No shipping notice yet, and it is making me batty! I bought lots of fruit and veggies today figuring if it got here soon I could use them in the vitamix and if not I can just eat them as is.

My grocery store has bulk chia seeds but they couldn't find them in the system so they rang them up as flax seed even though I told them twice that they were more expensive than flax seed. Super score!


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> Thank you *Skyblue & Cobbie* for the suggestions. I can get the Lancome locally but have to drive an hour plus for the Chanel. I wonder if this is something you can order online w/out trying first. As you can tell I wear almost no eye makeup, thus my complete lack of knowledge in this department.


Ruby, Sorry we couldn't work things out for yesterday. My fault really, for not checking in sooner. And I know Addie had to work yesterday.

By tightlining do you mean what folks call lining the inside rims between your last and your eyeball? That seems to be all the style, but I was always told that is very dangerous infection wise. Anyway, I love Bobbi Brown eye makeup remover, but it's not the waterproof one. It's quite gentle and takes everything off for me. I would be happy to send you a sample from an unopened bottle if you like. They sent me two bottle by mistake a year ago and I havne't opened one of them. She also makes a waterproof eye make up remover but it bothers my eyes as do most eye make up removers. I don't wear liner anymore really at all. Have a ton of pencils, but just think I'm too old to be lining my eyes for some reason. Also, I was never very good at it so it's the first thing I leave off. ALthough I did do it on a number of occasions

Cobbie, I am dying to hear about the Armani Maaestro sample you received. Did you also receive a sample of the concealor. IT the foundation is matte, it's probably not for me But it was described as luminous. I am going to have to try the Burberry. Hmmm, wonder if I can talk my SIL into making a trop to Nordstrom's beore she flied up here on the 18th.

Paula


----------



## corkyb

Skyblue, what is your evasive eye technique?  I must have missed that.

Cobbie, 5.5 in the armani foundation?  Sounds dark.  What were you in the ELlas Faas, do you remember?  And how many foundations do you own anyway?  You are so lucky to have all those stores near you.  I would love to ask my brother if he can get a discount on beauty products, but I don't want to take advantage and he has never offered, although I did make him hunt the entire country for that Burberry Summer GLow.

Yup, I am now pretty convince that the Burbery base glow is causing what makes my skin look like I need a facial.  Peeling or something like Eleisu said.  I thought I just was in despeerate need o f a facial til I read that.  SO I guess I am going to ahve to get theat Luminous Glow Burberry foundation too.  Cobbie, what color are you in that one?  AND how many foundations do you have anyway?? (Question bears repeating).  I, at the moment only have two.  Bobbi Brown Luminous and Tarte marajuca miracle or someting like that.  I blew through that Ellias Faas thate Neo gave me.

But you sound like you have about a dozen Cobbie.  And to think I thought you were a no/low makeup person when I first met you online.  I am still in search of the HG foundation.  Bobbi Brown has come closest though.


Paula

.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

*Skyblue*I am still rally enjoying my Vitamix and use it t least once every day.  
*CMG*Still no shipping notice You poor thing. I remember how hard the waiting was for me. Now, it seems like I have had my VItamix for years. Today makes the 7th business day since you ordered it, so hopefully they will ship it out today. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Ruby, Sorry we couldn't work things out for yesterday. My fault really, for not checking in sooner. And I know Addie had to work yesterday.
> 
> By tightlining do you mean what folks call lining the inside rims between your last and your eyeball? That seems to be all the style, but I was always told that is very dangerous infection wise. Anyway, I love Bobbi Brown eye makeup remover, but it's not the waterproof one. It's quite gentle and takes everything off for me. I would be happy to send you a sample from an unopened bottle if you like. They sent me two bottle by mistake a year ago and I havne't opened one of them. She also makes a waterproof eye make up remover but it bothers my eyes as do most eye make up removers. I don't wear liner anymore really at all. Have a ton of pencils, but just think I'm too old to be lining my eyes for some reason. Also, I was never very good at it so it's the first thing I leave off. ALthough I did do it on a number of occasions
> 
> Paula


*Paula*, it was last minute & hard to get things together so no worries. Tightlining is applying liner right into the base of your lashes. You use a flat liner brush & push & wiggle it so the pigment gets in between each lash. It defines your eye but in a very subtle way. Much less obvious than eyeliner IMO. And its the only thing I have mastered when it comes to eye makeup! Because I have hooded lids I find it almost impossible to line my upper lid close to the lash line. I tried tightlining with pencils & liquid liners but I couldn't do it. The Laura Mercier tightline cake is SO easy!! If I can do it anyone can do it  Thanks for your offer to send a sample of the BB remover. I was talking to my friend this am & she uses Sephora waterproof remover & she let me borrow it & it's great! And relatively inexpensive!! I'm really happy to have found this, so I already placed an order.


----------



## corkyb

Oh I have hoooded eyes too and have NEVER been able to line my eyes even close to the lashes.  The Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner probably worked the best for me, but maybe I will try the Laura>  Can you post a picture or link to the kind of brush you are referring to?  I have about 100 brushes, so chances are I own one of those.
Thanks.  Paula


----------



## Ruby296

*Paula*, I thought I was the only upper lid challenged one among us here  Here is a link to a Nars brush. I hope it works. If not google & you'll see lots of choices. I don't have this one. I think I got mine at Nordstrom but there's no brand name on it.

http://www.narscosmetics.com/artist-tools/brushes/~/push-eyeliner-brush


----------



## skyblue

*Ruby*, yes, the *Celebration Foundation*! It looks really nice. I also ordered the *Peony Blush*. I also ordered the *Lorac Unzipped* palette from Sephora. The colors are gorgeous, and it gets rave reviews! I have some other Lorac shadow palettes that I like. The shadows are so richly pigmented and glide on so easily. 

Yeah, *Gadgetgirl*!

*Corky*, I have perfected a perfect technique to avoid the pushy sales people in the cosmetics departments! Haha!


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> *Ruby*, yes, the *Celebration Foundation*! It looks really nice. I also ordered the *Peony Blush*. I also ordered the *Lorac Unzipped* palette from Sephora. The colors are gorgeous, and it gets rave reviews! I have some other Lorac shadow palettes that I like. The shadows are so richly pigmented and glide on so easily.


I can't wait to hear your thoughts on your new goodies, *Skyblue*! Peony is my new HG, it lasts all day & is such a pretty flush of color.


----------



## Jen

Do you guys see the Tieks ad on here?!?!  Interesting.......hey Tieks - if you're paying attention you know that SEVERAL of us have spend hundreds (ahem, thousands) on your shoes - please consider a Kindle Boards discount code 
     

I have never tightlined, but knowing it's hard to get off I'm even more hesitant to try!  I have no problem with eyeliner though so have never felt the need.  I'm always interested in that new technique though, of course!  

Hey, I have several foundations.  I find it fun to mix it up, why not?!  I just wish I had access to more, if I did I'd totally have at least 10 including Chantecaille and Armani!  When I get back to NYC I'm going to get swatched for 10 different ones so I'll know which colors in case I want to try a new one!  I don't know what it is.  I bought a Bobbi Brown skin foundation I didn't much like and recently returned it, I had a conversation with the SA about how I always feel the need to try a new one!  I think it's the grass is always greener mentality!  Maybe this one will be even better than the ones I have....you never know until you try!


----------



## Jen

Most people think I'm mildly crazy, so I'm perfectly ok with that    
That would be so fun!!!!  That's funny, I can only imagine seeing Karla Sugar running around swatching and taking pictures, they had to wonder what on earth she was doing!


----------



## Jen

I noticed this because you just mentioned Lorac *skyblue*, but it's going to be on Hautelook tomorrow. They have this exclusive to Hautelook palette tomorrow, it's lovely!! That would be great for traveling and on the go, and are so my colors. I may just have to get this!!


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, now that I have the right makeup remover it's a breeze! I use those pointy q-tips & it comes right off. Someday when you're feeling _adventurous_ give it a try! It's very subtle so you might not like it. It's perfect for me & I wish I had discovered it years ago.

*Cobbie*, I love *Karla Sugar's blog*! I knew she was in TX but I didn't put 2 & 2 together. Have you ever seen her in action? She seems like a really fun person  I haven't seen any updates on her blog lately. Hope she's ok.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, a few weeks ago I was at the LMdB counter at Neiman's and the SA told me about Karla Sugar's almost daily shopping trips there. In fact, she said KS was supposed to be there that day at the Armani area (Armani doesn't have a simple counter but a large corner area, lol) so we walked around looking for her but she hadn't come yet. A few days later KS was scheduled for an LMdB makeover and the SA gave me the time so I could go in and observe. She said there would be other people there for the same purpose. I had other plans on the day of her appointment so had to pass on it. I'll have to keep my eyes peeled when I go in case she's there.
> 
> *Skyblue and Jen*, those Lorac shadows are beautiful!


I can't imagine going to the makeup counters almost daily! That'll be neat when you get to watch her in action! I think her blog & swatches are so helpful. Whenever I'm looking for swatches I go to her blog first.


----------



## Jen

Karla Sugar and Temptalia are the BEST for swatches!!!


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> I can't wait to hear your thoughts on your new goodies, *Skyblue*! Peony is my new HG, it lasts all day & is such a pretty flush of color.


Ruby, more than the Dior blush?


----------



## cmg.sweet

Just broke down and called Vitamix.  Blender was ordered 8/24, is scheduled to be shipped on Monday 9/10 and should arrive end of next week.  Guess I better eat some spinach salads this weekend.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

*CMG*Wow! I think you did right to call them. I know how long a wait this has been for you.


----------



## Someone Nameless

CMG, I hope the time goes by quickly.  It will be worth the wait.  I'm sure you will love it.

I stopped receiving notifications and I have been busy.  We are fine from Issac but had to put everything back out on the porches after it was over and that was a job!  Then we decided to paint the office.  I also didn't realize until late last night that the new Kindles had come out.  Did anyone order any of them?

I went to the dermatologist yesterday because I've been having a problem with  my face.  It has a little red rash which comes and goes but never quite clears up.  It itches a little bit at times.  I have a huge arsenal of face washes from Purity Made Simple, Peter Thomas Roth (a new 32 oz, no less!), Cetaphil, and others.  He told me that it was eczema.  He also said not to wash my face with ANYTHING but Dove soap.  I asked about the Cetaphil (which y'all KNOW I hate!!!) and he said the Dove soap would do a better job of cleaning my face.  He said I could use any makeup I want as long as it is oil free.

After one night of Dove soap and the cream he gave me, the results are incredible.  I like the way my face feels after I wash it with the Dove too.  All that money for expensive cleansers for nothing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

http://lastcall.dailysteals.com/

Felt the need to order this. . . .I'm sure I'll find some use for it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

NICE, Ann!  Is that black?  Oh how I wish it was a charcoal gray.


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, I am glad to hear you are fine, but sorry to hear about the eczema. My kids suffer from eczema. One more than the other. It can be quite miserable some days. I hope your face stays clear!

*Cmg*, I know it took ages to get my VitaMix, but I assure you it's worth it!

*Cobbie*, I would love to come with you to Nieman's and spy Karla Sugar in action!

Yes, I ordered a *Kindle Paperwhite*!   I know *Neo* did, too! Who else is getting one?


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Ruby, more than the Dior blush?


I think so, because it truly lasts all day & it's matte but not a dead/flat look. But that doesn't mean I don't love my Dior Rosy Glow! I do & still use it 

*SN*, sorry about the eczema, but glad its clearing up fast. I get little patches here & there (usually at joints: inside elbows). I have an RX that I use & it helps tremendously. My SIL is a certified nurse practitioner w/a concentration in derm & laser & she's always raved about Dove unscented soap.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It is black.  Black is the only option. But for $15 I figured I couldn't go wrong.  One can always use a good basic black purse.


----------



## Jen

I pre-ordered one too!! The Wifi only special offers one. I wasn't going to, at all. Then saw the video, and clicked immediately. I figure I have a few weeks to change my mind, though I doubt I will. DH just rolled his eyes when I told him I ordered it, he's happy that I'll always have an old one he can read 

I also picked up the La Mer powder, I meant to mention that. I've been using it the last couple of days and I LOVE it. Highly recommend!!! Unfortunately they gave me a sample of their soft cream, and I sort of love it. I'm staying away though for that price ($125 an ounce, really??) I'm sticking to my Dr. Denese. I'd buy the La Mer if it gave me perfect non flakey skin, but I don't think any moisturizer alone will do that. I think things I can make will be just as good, I really need to find more time to experiment with that!! I've been holding back because a lot of the recipes require refrigeration since they have no preservatives, and my fridge is far from my bedroom. I've been sort of scouting mini fridges to see if I could squeeze one in my bathroom somewhere. I love the idea of having all natural creams with no chemicals in them!! From what I've read people who used brands like La Mer are perfectly happy with their concoctions that are a billion times cheaper - and all natural. I must try it.

*SN*, I'm so sorry to hear about your eczema. Very interesting about the Dove soap!!! I had a facial a couple weeks ago and she told me that I would do better to use a milk type clenser in the morning instead of Purity to help maintain some of my skin's natural moisture. I wonder if I shouldn't try Dove first to see how that does. I'm also going to try a clensing oil for makeup removal at night. If my skin is still dry in the summer I'm preparing already for the return of the killer flakes in the winter. I'm glad you're fine from Issac though!!

*Ann*, you're right about that - for $15 you can never go wrong!! I really like that purse, basic but still pretty.


----------



## Jen

Jen said:


> I noticed this because you just mentioned Lorac *skyblue*, but it's going to be on Hautelook tomorrow. They have this exclusive to Hautelook palette tomorrow, it's lovely!! That would be great for traveling and on the go, and are so my colors. I may just have to get this!!


Ordered this. For $20 including shipping, I felt I had no choice 
And while I was there, I picked up a few Vertigo cardigans, I live in them and love super long ones, so I just went for it. I repeat


----------



## ellesu

*SN*, glad things are well with you. I just today finished putting things back out. You know the _spawn of Isaac_ is back in the Gulf. Sucks. But....the blessed cool front that's heading our way is _supposed_ to handle that. It better! I wonder if unscented Dove would work on the body? Hubby has eczema patches from time to time. Those of you who have a prescription cream - does it really help?

My mail and package deliveries are still playing catch-up because of the storm but I've received a couple of items I ordered and so far I'm liking them. I've only been using them for a couple of days tho. The first is BB's cleansing oil http://www.sephora.com/cleansing-oil-P270573 This is my first time to try an oil cleanser. I don't now how, but there is no oily feeling after rinsing off with water. It works on my eye makeup but it's not for water proof eye makeup.

It was time for a new moisturizer so I'm giving BB's Vitamin Enriched Face Base a try: http://www.sephora.com/vitamin-enriched-face-base-P270594 This one confuses me a bit. I think it's only a moisturizer so I don't understand the _Face Base_ part.  I


Spoiler



blame


 thank *corky* for getting me interested in BB.


----------



## Jen

*cmg* I forgot to comment, what a big fat bummer about your Vitamix! I ordered from QVC so had no experience there. Now I know!!

I tried to find Dove fashwash when I went grocery shopping at lunch but I found absolutely NO Dove skincare at all except body wash and soap bars. Hmmph. I'll try Target. Or Amazon I suppose!

*ellesu*, I'm constantly surprised at how there is typically never ANY oil residue from putting straight oil on my skin!! It's amazing, and my skin loves it. I'm really excited to try a cleansing oil, I'm glad to hear you like BBs, it gets great reviews! I'm deciding between that one and the Josie Maran Argan Cleansing oil.


----------



## skyblue

*Ellesu*, I have gotten prescription creams and ointments for my son for his _eczema_ for YEARS! We have tried every cream under the sun. He gives it a trial run, but he has never found a single one that resolved the issue. He said it would sting, burn and still itch with the creams, and he hated having to apply it constantly. Plus they are sticky and greasy. Both my kids detest any kind of lotion.  I, on the other hand, am a lotion queen! 

The best thing we did was to eliminate _Tide_ detergent (absolutely TERRIBLE for sensitive skin) and any products with a _scent_. He told me to use *ALL Free and Clear*, and never use fabric softener. Now I can't stand the "manufactured fresh scent" of laundry detergent! They also try to wear natural fabric clothing and avoid contact with belt buckles, snaps, etc with nickel. It is a big culprit! *Hippie's* vinegar tip was genius for us! Thanks, again!


----------



## Someone Nameless

> I tried to find Dove fashwash when I went grocery shopping at lunch but I found absolutely NO Dove skincare at all except body wash and soap bars. Hmmph. I'll try Target. Or Amazon I suppose!


*Jen,* it is not face wash. It is just plain Dove (bar) soap! I guess my mother-in-law knew what she was doing all along.  I didn't buy the unscented. I just bought original.

*Ellesu*, I canNOT wait until that cool front passes through. The Rx I got for my eczema is called Desonide (I think it is - when I go look at it if that is wrong, I'll come back and edit). I use it twice a day and a tiny bit goes a long way. It is not greasy or icky at all, so it doesn't bother me. My face is a lot better already.


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> *Jen,* it is not face wash. It is just plain Dove (bar) soap! I guess my mother-in-law knew what she was doing all along.  I didn't buy the unscented. I just bought original.


REALLY?!?! Wow, I wasn't expecting that. It's worth a try!

Does anyone know if anyone makes a gentle detergent for HE washers? I actually hate my washer, I think it's cheap because I know so many that love their front loaders. I very much miss my top loader that I could use Woolite and any other detergent I wanted. Plus no matter what setting I use it twists my clothes terribly, which I know can't be good for them.


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, my repairman recommended I use just a very small amount of detergent. I use about a quarter size amount and it works great.


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, I would love that! .

I just put on OPI Miami Beat on my toes. My next color is the deep, rich navy! Love! I bet your toes look pretty!


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, I have several dark polishes that I wear in the winter ala OPI's Lincoln Park After Dark. Have you done many taupey-grays? That's still foreign territory for me.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Hey guys, 
I've been staying away because I've got to reduce my spending. My boyfriend are going to move into a more expensive apartment (but much nicer too) in December, so I'm trying to have more positive spending habits. Needless to say, I'm enjoying living vicariously through you all! I've spent a ridiculous amount of clothes building a new wardrobe (and I'm getting rid of my ill-fitting garments), however I've cut back everywhere else.

I'm glad someone is happy with my suggestion to use vinegar instead of fabric softener. It's all I use now. I've also been using homemade laundry detergent for about a month now, and I LOVE it! I found the recipe on Pinterest and I am very happy with it. It's extremely low on suds, so it's great for High Efficiency washers too. You can add scent if you like, or leave it out completely. My clothes are very soft, the colors are bright, they smell great, and they are CLEAN! It cost me about $20 in materials, and I only have to use 2 tablespoons per load. This should last me at least 9 months to a year. I made my using Fels Naptha soap, but others have reported using Ivory soap instead with great results:

http://beingcreativetokeepmysanity.blogspot.com/2010/11/homemade-laundry-soap.html


----------



## luvmy4brats

Hippie2MARS said:


> Hey guys,
> I've been staying away because I've got to reduce my spending. My boyfriend are going to move into a more expensive apartment (but much nicer too) in December, so I'm trying to have more positive spending habits. Needless to say, I'm enjoying living vicariously through you all! I've spent a ridiculous amount of clothes building a new wardrobe (and I'm getting rid of my ill-fitting garments), however I've cut back everywhere else.
> 
> I'm glad someone is happy with my suggestion to use vinegar instead of fabric softener. It's all I use now. I've also been using homemade laundry detergent for about a month now, and I LOVE it! I found the recipe on Pinterest and I am very happy with it. It's extremely low on suds, so it's great for High Efficiency washers too. You can add scent if you like, or leave it out completely. My clothes are very soft, the colors are bright, they smell great, and they are CLEAN! It cost me about $20 in materials, and I only have to use 2 tablespoons per load. This should last me at least 9 months to a year. I made my using Fels Naptha soap, but others have reported using Ivory soap instead with great results:
> 
> http://beingcreativetokeepmysanity.blogspot.com/2010/11/homemade-laundry-soap.html


I used this exact same "recipe" and I've been using it since February/March I think.. And I'm just running out (house of 6).
So it really does last forever. I used the Fels Naptha and just love it. The only thing I did different was after I shredded the soap, I put it in the food processor again with the chopper blade and chopped it very fine. I think it dissolves better that way. I also use vinegar instead of fabric softener.

I can't ever imagine going back to "store bought" laundry soap. This stuff is awesome, cheap, lasts forever, and super easy to make.

I even used my Cricut to make a nearly identical label for my nearly identical jar shown on the blog.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Cobbie said:


> *H2M*, thank you for this recipe. Do you or *Heather* have a front-loader and do you put this detergent in the dispenser or into the drum? There were comments to do it both ways.
> 
> And, *H2M*, congratulations on moving to a new apartment in December. That's exciting!


I put mine in the dispenser.


----------



## Ruby296

Thank you *H2M* for the homemade laundry detergent recipe! It seems pretty simple to make. I read through the whole article & it says to put it in the barrel of a front loader, but Luvmy uses the dispenser, so I'm confused & I don't know which method I should use!! Does anyone else use this w/a front loader & care to chime in? Forgot to say, congrats on moving to new digs soon. Hope packing etc goes well for you both


----------



## Someone Nameless

I use the dispenser of my front loader too.  I'm  not sure why they say to put it in the barrel because the water going through the dispenser washes it into the barrel immediately.  Same difference in my opinion.

I will say that I was very pleased with the detergent until my hubby had a white dress shirt with a ring around the collar.  I used this detergent thinking that with all these powerful stain removers it would surely get it.  It didn't.  I finally sprayed the shirt collar with Clorox Cleanup and immediately washed it and it came clean.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Thanks, guys! 
2 things:
1. I put the Fels Naptha soap in the microwave for 2 minutes and then let it cool. It just crumbles into dust!
2. I added 1 bottle of Purex Crystals to my batch to give my detergent a light scent. 

I'm super excited about the new place! It will be the nicest apartment I've every lived in. 

Loving my new clothes, btw. It's so nice to have things that fit correctly.


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks, *SN*. I will make this stuff in the near future & will use the dispenser.


----------



## skyblue

I think the _homemade laundry detergent _is a marvelous idea, however, with our family's sensitive skin issues we wouldn't be able to use it.  Tide nearly did us in!! 

*Ruby*, I really like the *It Cosmetics blush*! WOW! You barely need any, and it actually lasts all day without touch ups! I've only used the Celebration Foundation once, but I like it as well! The brushes are lovely for the price, and there's no shedding!

The *Lorac Unzipped eyeshadow kit* is DA BOMB!  It lasted all day and the colors stayed true.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Vitamix should be here tomorrow, but I won't really have time to use it until next week.  This weekend I'm going to my parents house to have a little 50th birthday gathering for my mom but as soon as I get home it is time to try that puppy out!


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> Vitamix should be here tomorrow, but I won't really have time to use it until next week. This weekend I'm going to my parents house to have a little 50th birthday gathering for my mom but as soon as I get home it is time to try that puppy out!


FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

cmg.sweet said:


> Vitamix should be here tomorrow, but I won't really have time to use it until next week. This weekend I'm going to my parents house to have a little 50th birthday gathering for my mom but as soon as I get home it is time to try that puppy out!


HOORAY *CMG* 
Surely you'll have a chance to make a couple of smoothies before you go to your mom's.


----------



## skyblue

Yeah, *CMG*! Are you driving to the party? I always take my VitaMix with when we travel by car!   

Enjoy your mom's birthday!!


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> *Ruby*, I really like the *It Cosmetics blush*! WOW! You barely need any, and it actually lasts all day without touch ups! I've only used the Celebration Foundation once, but I like it as well! The brushes are lovely for the price, and there's no shedding!


*Skyblue*, I'm so happy to hear you're loving your*IT Goodies*!! I wore the blush pretty much everyday this summer b/c it would stay on & look good in the horrible heat/humidity. I tend to wear the foundation when I need more coverage. I agree the brushes are amazing. It would be nice if they put out a brush collection for a special price 

*cmg*, glad to hear your vitamix is almost on your doorstep.....gee that was a long time enroute. Enjoy it once you get your hands on it!


----------



## cmg.sweet

It arrived yesterday!!!  I've got the owners manual here at work with me to read during down time, then I'm going to fire it up when I get home.  I've got an apple, some grapes, a banana, and some spinach I want to use up before I go out of town tomorrow morning so I think that will be dinner.  I may put in some carrots and frozen berries too, or some greek yogurt.  Not sure about those yet.


----------



## skyblue

cmg.sweet said:


> It arrived yesterday!!! I've got the owners manual here at work with me to read during down time, then I'm going to fire it up when I get home. I've got an apple, some grapes, a banana, and some spinach I want to use up before I go out of town tomorrow morning so I think that will be dinner. I may put in some carrots and frozen berries too, or some greek yogurt. Not sure about those yet.


I am super excited for you,* CMG*! The videos are very helpful, too! Enjoy!!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I am so glad you finally got your Vitamix, *CMG*. You are going to love it!!!


----------



## ellesu

Yay for the Vitamix arrival. One day I may get one. Cobbie, very nice vase! I need some pretty things. We've been traveling so much I still have many items, especially cosmetics, in a VB fold-up case hanging on the back of a bathroom door.

Has anyone tried QVC's Beauty Test Tube? http://www.qvc.com/CatalogSearch?langId=-1&storeId=10251&catalogId=10151&keyword=beauty+test+tube I've ordered but I'm considering cancelling. Still...it might be good for Christmas gift bags/stocking stuffers.

I just received BB's Vitamin Enriched Face Base. I haven't used it but a couple of days and so far it's a _meh!_ I'm going to keep trying it. While waiting on its arrival, I tried a Sophora sample moisturizer Murad http://www.sephora.com/product/productDetail.jsp?skuId=1277797&productId=P268700&keyword=MURAD%20Hydro-Dynamic(TM)Ultimate%20Moisture%20-%20P268700&_requestid=54224 and wouldn't you know I'm loving it. My face doesn't start feeling tight and dry until the end of the day. If it keeps working I may break down and order a full size jar.

Can someone tell me why BB Creams are supposed to be so good? The Bobbi Brown BB Cream Broad Spectrum SPF 35 makes my face dry. Maybe it's the SPF - my face doesn't like anything with SPF in it.


----------



## corkyb

Elleisu--did you try the other Bobby Brown moisturizers? If you like the Extra tinted balm, you may like the Extra moisturizer  I like the hydrating face cream by Bobby Brown the best. It's quite moisturizing, but feels light and has cucumber in it I think.  But now that i think of it, that may be one of the products they stopped making.  They stopped making a couple that I really liked.

The Clinique Moisture Surge Intense is quite moisturizing.  Almost too much for me.  

I am still using the Dr Dennis Gross Vitamin D oil; anyone else?  My face feels tight at the end of the day and I wonder if that has anything to do with it.  Because if can be oily and feel tight at the same time.  Weird.


----------



## Jen

I also use the Vitamin D serum as more of a treatment. I actually use an oil, serum _and_ moisturizer!! I know it sounds crazy, but I usually take 3-4 drops of an oil, rub it around in my hands then pat it into my skin. Then I follow with either the Dr. Denese serum in the morning or the Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair at night. I use the Vitamin D oil about every third night under the serum. Then I top with a moisturizer. Sounds like a lot, but my skin needs and loves it. As we all know I've been addicted to the Dr. Denese face emulsion for a face moisturizer. Unfortunately, when I got my La Mer powder I took the sample of their soft cream and fell in love. I gave in and ordered it, I'm going to use that in the morning and the Dr. Denese at night. Now I'm on SMACKDOWN!!!!

Love that vase *Cobbie*!!

Soooooo *cmg* - how was your first smoothie?! Inquiring minds are dying to know!!


----------



## cmg.sweet

It was good, but I think I'll try half a banana next time so I can actually taste the apple and grapes.  Didn't taste the spinach at all and got to use up all the fruit that was about to pass over into too-ripe territory.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Corky*, I use Dr. Gross Vit D oil mostly as a treatment not as a moisturizer. I don't normally put on makeup early in the morning and if I have any dry skin or flakes I apply the oil and sort of exfoliate by rubbing the dry areas with my fingers, which usually removes the flakes. If I have these dry areas and need to apply my makeup first thing then I follow the same procedure and apply moisturizer.


Hmmm, interesting. I have been using the VIt. D oil twice a day, AM and PM. In the morning, I pat it on after cleansing and then I usually, though not always, put a moisturizer on over it. Then at night I pat the Vit. D oil on after cleansing but seldom put anything over it. I think the AM moisturizer is not right for my skin. It's the Clinique I mentioned yesterday. I'm a little stuck on what else I should be using for moisture though. I've been trying to use up the Clinique and the Mally primer as they are both moisturizing and sometimes feel too oily on top of the Vit. D. But then by evening my face is tight around the cheeks. Of course, I am older, 61, than most here and I have very sensitive, very think skin. I need a facial too so maybe that is part of it. I have flakes and dryness and I am sure dehydration. The skin on my face has not always been dry, but has always been described as deyhdrated. Not sure what the difference is. But I can't use peels, I think the AB peel has contributed to the kind of stinging tightness on my cheeks and I bought a whole thing of it too. I know better than to use peels and have to be very very careful with exfoliators'. They cannot be natural or they will chew up my skin with the less than perfectly round particles. And they have to be mild. That Amore Pacific seems good to me. CMG, did you ever sell your bottle of that? Weren't you looking to do so?
Paula


----------



## ellesu

*Corky*, I haven't tried those BB moisturizers but I'm going to see if they are still available. I need to get a lighter shade in the Extra tinted balm for our _cooler days_ a head - when and if that every happens!

Just looked and Sephora has both moisturizers you mentioned. I think I'll exchange the one I have for one of those (and see if I can get a sample of the other).

*H2M*, I used my Ulta Gel Polish Pro Kit yesterday and love, love it! It wasn't as difficult as I thought and I've gotta say that if I can do it, anyone can. The polish I used was A Lighter Shade of Gray. While reading up on how to use the kit I came across an article by a doctor saying if she were to have regular gel manicures she would use gloves. Soooo, just for the heck of it, I ordered these: http://www.amazon.com/Escali-GLOVES-Dryer--Expose-Nails/dp/B0083XGNWK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1347719776&sr=8-3&keywords=gloves+for+gel+manicures. I didn't use them because I forgot to put them on and I'm so klutzy I worried about controlling them (so to speak). It's prob overkill but....I have them. I hope my polish lasts as long as yours did. I had trouble getting _thin_ coats on my nails.


----------



## Someone Nameless

ellesu, thanks for that tip about the gloves.  I had been thinking about that very thing and I'm overly cautious since hubby's diagnosis.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Hey all you crazy shoppers: I gave a bit of an homage to this thread on our Facebook page...

http://www.facebook.com/kindleboards



-Harvey


----------



## Ruby296

Harvey said:


> Hey all you crazy shoppers: I gave a bit of an homage to this thread on our Facebook page...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/kindleboards
> 
> 
> 
> -Harvey


That's great, Harvey, thank you!!


----------



## Jen

Thanks Harvey!  So true    I hope you're doing/feeling well!!!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

*H2M*, I used my Ulta Gel Polish Pro Kit yesterday and love, love it! It wasn't as difficult as I thought and I've gotta say that if I can do it, anyone can. The polish I used was A Lighter Shade of Gray. While reading up on how to use the kit I came across an article by a doctor saying if she were to have regular gel manicures she would use gloves. Soooo, just for the heck of it, I ordered these: http://www.amazon.com/Escali-GLOVES-Dryer--Expose-Nails/dp/B0083XGNWK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1347719776&sr=8-3&keywords=gloves+for+gel+manicures. I didn't use them because I forgot to put them on and I'm so klutzy I worried about controlling them (so to speak). It's prob overkill but....I have them. I hope my polish lasts as long as yours did. I had trouble getting _thin_ coats on my nails. 
[/quote]

I'm so glad you are enjoying it! I still love mine. Thanks for the tip on the gloves! I picked up a pair too, as well as this item for removing the polish: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005PZ2PNK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=AS7VB9OCJNT4I


----------



## Jen

Well shoot.  Just saw on facebook that Tieks is launching a new vegan LINE. Not just new colors, another line!  Just saw pictures of fabric, looks linen-ish.  I hope I hate them.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I wanted navy Tieks but refuse to pay full price.  I got two pair of navy ballet flats from Dillard's for way less than one pair of Tieks.  I've worn them both and I love them.


----------



## Jen

I unfortunately have trouble with most I try on in stores, hence my obsession with Tieks.  If they're nice and supportive I'd also like to know what kind they were!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, I have trouble with many ballet flats. These work for me: (sorry I am heading out the door and I'm link challenged).

The Lucky Brand in navy. http://www.dillards.com/product/Lucky-Brand-Emmie-Ballet-Flats_301_-1_301_502985583?cm_sp=searchbox-_-product-_-Lucky-Brand-Emmie-Ballet-Flats_301_-1_301_502985583

And Vince Camuto in navy patent. http://www.dillards.com/product/Vince-Camuto-Ellen-Ballet-Flats_301_-1_301_502855104


----------



## Someone Nameless

Let's just hope if they are vegan and not real leather they will be cheaper.  Here's hoping.... 

Cobbie, are you getting excited?


----------



## Jen

I like both of those *SN*! I'd love to believe if they're not real leather they'd be cheaper, but I seriously doubt it. I think they're pretty overpriced as is,

Free Green Smoothie Kindle book today, just FYI! No idea if it's good or not, but free is free!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00952UYLO?tag=kiq-free-e-20


----------



## Andra

Cobbie said:


> Interesting thing, I have two Kindles - K2, KT, and a KP on pre-order. On the order selection pulldown the KP shows up as "3rd Kindle". Nifty!


Now you can start sending books to it!


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for the heads' up on the Kindle Smoothie book, *Jen*!! It's hard to break away from my favorites, though....

Well, I had hoped to buy a pair of *Tieks* at some point, but I won't purchase without a coupon. Those shoes are expensive, and I like a bargain! I really prefer leather, too.


----------



## Jen

I know what you mean *skyblue*, I make the same variations every week! I do switch it up, but use a main core of the same ingredients each week. I need to branch out though, it gets a bit boring. I did want to say thanks to I think you and *cmg*, I ordered a couple of Blender Bottles and we LOVE them. I ordered 4 more that just got here today - we got sick of hand washing them every day! We liked them so much more than what we were using neither of us wanted to use those containers anymore, so now I have a TON of Rubbermaid Quart bottles that I have to find a use for! I'm sure I'll think of something eventually. But thanks, those things are awesome!! They really make a difference especially with the kale ones, those can get thick but that little ball really helps. (Side note on kale smoothies - add a bunch of ice. It makes it really yummy right away, and when you put it in the fridge it eventually melts to water it down to keep it from getting thick!)

I have to say I'm SO glad I loaded up on Tieks when the discount was in effect. I honestly never thought they'd take it away, but I know what you mean - I can't say I'd order more without a discount. Maybe olive green or nude patent, but that's about it. It's sad they did that, at 20% off they were still steep but at full price they're a bit ridiculous. I wonder when we'll see all the new colors we heard about a month or two ago. Hopefully they're all awful (like the yellow neon ones) so I won't want any more of them!!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> I know what you mean *skyblue*, I make the same variations every week! I do switch it up, but use a main core of the same ingredients each week. I need to branch out though, it gets a bit boring. I did want to say thanks to I think you and *cmg*, I ordered a couple of Blender Bottles and we LOVE them. I ordered 4 more that just got here today - we got sick of hand washing them every day! We liked them so much more than what we were using neither of us wanted to use those containers anymore, so now I have a TON of Rubbermaid Quart bottles that I have to find a use for! I'm sure I'll think of something eventually. But thanks, those things are awesome!! They really make a difference especially with the kale ones, those can get thick but that little ball really helps. (Side note on kale smoothies - add a bunch of ice. It makes it really yummy right away, and when you put it in the fridge it eventually melts to water it down to keep it from getting thick!)
> 
> I have to say I'm SO glad I loaded up on Tieks when the discount was in effect. I honestly never thought they'd take it away, but I know what you mean - I can't say I'd order more without a discount. Maybe olive green or nude patent, but that's about it. It's sad they did that, at 20% off they were still steep but at full price they're a bit ridiculous. I wonder when we'll see all the new colors we heard about a month or two ago. Hopefully they're all awful (like the yellow neon ones) so I won't want any more of them!!


I am so glad you like the Blender Bottles, *Jen*! When I travel and can't take my Vita Mix, I take my Blender Bottle! The little ball is genius!

I don't understand why those Tieks are so expensive! Perhaps with everyone in a holding pattern they will release a new coupon code so you can all get the new colors you want!


----------



## Jen

Andra said:


> Now you can start sending books to it!


I knew this, but I didn't even think about it until just now. This IS fun!! Hopefully work will be slow today so I can do that 
We're getting really close!! I'm so glad I pre-ordered the day they came out, if you order today you don't get it until October 22nd.


----------



## skyblue

*ALERT! *

*Tieks 20% coupon* just popped up on Facebook!!


----------



## Jen

Why don't I see it?!  I don't even think I want any, but just in case.....what's the code?


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> Why don't I see it?! I don't even think I want any, but just in case.....what's the code?


TIEKSF7V4.


----------



## ellesu

Tieks code!      I thought I'd waited too long for my "fall" colors, but mebbe not....


----------



## Pushka

My god. Out of curiosity I googled Tieks. Good grief those prices are insane.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Skyblue,* thank you! I think. Where did you see the code on Facebook?

I have worn the two navy pair constantly so....ugh!!!.....when I saw this code I immediately ordered the navy Tieks. My two 'other brand' ones are just not nearly as comfy at Tieks.

I hope I can now say that they do not have any other color I can use.


----------



## skyblue

Hi *SN*! I was on my news feed on Facebook and the ad for *20% off *came up on the side. I don't usually pay attention to the ads on the side, but when I realized it was *Tieks* I took notice! It disappeared before I could click on it, and it wasn't in the "see all" ads. I waited for it to pop back up because I KNEW you ladies wanted more! .

*Major* enabler here!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*NO KIDDING!!!*

Thanks. I'm done. Famous last words.


----------



## Neo

*Jen*, which ones are you getting??


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> *Jen*, which ones are you getting??


Haha! . Too funny, *Neo*!

You are all welcome!!


----------



## Leslie

Any accessories enablers hanging around this evening? As I was talking with my husband at dinner, I ran through my list of potential and confirmed upcoming trips and I have: Oct, Nov, Dec, Jan, Mar (potential), Apr, Jul, and maybe August. Plus a wedding in June (but that is here at my house, no travel). So I thought I needed the companion Rimowa suitcase, 21" to match the bigger one I bought a few months ago. The one I bought is great--light and easy to travel with but it is a fairly big suitcase. For 2-3 days trips I am not sure I need quite so much space so maybe I should buy the smaller one...? Maybe? Any enablers here? I have a bit of money in my Paypal account and it is burning a hole in my pocket...

http://www.altmanluggage.com/rimowa_82852m.php


----------



## corkyb

Leslie said:


> Any accessories enablers hanging around this evening? As I was talking with my husband at dinner, I ran through my list of potential and confirmed upcoming trips and I have: Oct, Nov, Dec, Jan, Mar (potential), Apr, Jul, and maybe August. Plus a wedding in June (but that is here at my house, no travel). So I thought I needed the companion Rimowa suitcase, 21" to match the bigger one I bought a few months ago. The one I bought is great--light and easy to travel with but it is a fairly big suitcase. For 2-3 days trips I am not sure I need quite so much space so maybe I should buy the smaller one...? Maybe? Any enablers here? I have a bit of money in my Paypal account and it is burning a hole in my pocket...
> 
> http://www.altmanluggage.com/rimowa_82852m.php


Oh, Leslie, now you have me wanting that suitcase again. But the SUMMER code doesn't work and I have to pay TAX in NYS. Crap. And I like big expandable suitcases. And I never spent this much on a suitcase.

But definitely go for the 21 inch! Sounds perfect for you for those two day trips.


----------



## Jane917

Leslie, you have my permission.


----------



## Leslie

Thank you everyone. I went ahead and ordered the suitcase...I was worried the limited edition color would disappear so of course I had to buy it before that happened (that's my story and I am sticking to it)...LOL

Looking forward to my new ridiculously expensive suitcase...

L


----------



## skyblue

Great suitcase, *Leslie*! Where are you traveling? I love to travel, too!


----------



## ellesu

*Leslie*, limited edition colors are special enough to warrant the purchase.  Enjoy!

*skyblue*, thank you for being so observant (I guess).  I ordered the Metallic Pewter and (finally!) got my Lilac. But...my "lilac" team did so embarrassingly atrocious in their game tonight I thought about canceling the lilac and replacing them with tangerine. My feet have been so much happier since I stopped wearing flip flops all the time.


----------



## Leslie

skyblue said:


> Great suitcase, *Leslie*! Where are you traveling? I love to travel, too!


Oct: San Antonio; Nov: Troy, NY; Dec: Baltimore; Jan: Baltimore (again!); Mar: New Orleans (potential, not confirmed); Apr: Phoenix; Jul: Ireland; and maybe August: Switzerland.

All over the place...

L


----------



## Jen

I thought about the Desert Croc but decided I don't really need them - I'm holding out for those Olive Green or Nude Patent! *Pushka*, yes - they are insanely expensive. But easily the best shoes ever. Supportive, comfortable - and _cute_. A hard to find combination. My feet also thank me, they used to bother me all the time. I would get charleyhorse type cramps in my feet about once a month - no more. They're worth every penny. Plus they're made of Italian leather, so will actually hold up over time.

*Leslie* I love that suitcase! I travel quite a bit but not that much! Those trips sound amazing!! I fly around for work, which is not amazing at all. Ireland and Switzerland alone, WOW!!


----------



## corkyb

Page 3, for shame!  Cobbie, how are you liking that new Georgio Armani Fusion foundation?  Did you try the concealer also?  I so wish I could go to the store and try that.


----------



## Jen

Well, I read that about Neiman and their return policy, but sent back about 3 or 4 things that I had used but didn't want. I figured worst case I'd be out the shipping. Credit came through just fine.....so I wouldn't worry too much about that policy  I wouldn't use half of it and try to return it, but trying to see if you like it first seemed to work on all of mine.



Cobbie said:


> This looks interesting -
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2012/09/24/perricone-md-formula-15-serum-review/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+cafemakeup%2FSlDZ+%28Cafe+Makeup.com%29


That _does_ look interesting. As if I need another face serum!!! Speaking of, I promised to report back on a few things. First, I'm pretty obsessed with the Dr. Dennis Gross ferulic acid and retinol treatment. I've been using it 4-5 times a week, most of the time after the Daily Peel pads that I'm also still a little obsessed with. Between using that at night and the Vivier Vitamin C serum during the day my skin is WAY more even and smooth than it's been for awhile - probably ever. But still, that serum looks interesting


----------



## skyblue

I updated my iPhone, *Cobbie*, but not my iPad. The update rearranged my apps, which bugged me, so I haven't updated my iPad yet. Sometimes I like the old operating system better.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Off Topic: Has anyone else here updated their *iPad*? I did that last week and now the text in the KB compose box looks lighter. Has anyone else noticed this?


Yes, and yes 

And now I want that creme too - but I don't "need" it (I'm sure I do, actually, lol), or rather, don't know how I would integrate it in my current routine...


----------



## ellesu

My lilac and my metallic pewter Tieks arrived yesterday. I wore the lilac today and had three people ask where I got them. I've heard that metallic will be big for spring so I'm glad I have the gold and pewter. (Of course, that's probably big-time justification on my part since I'm not remotely _fashionable_ but...it makes me feel good/better.  As usual when I'm wearing Tieks, I forgot I had shoes on as I walked around. I know that's how it's supposed to feel but my problem feet haven't felt that way for some time. The cardinal red are the only ones that bother me the least little bit if I wear them all day and into the evening (around the big toe on one foot).

One thing that's not working for me is my new Shu eyelash curler. It's so tiny! I guess I have big eyes because I have trouble fitting my lashes into it - width wise, from outer tip of eye to inner tip of eye. And it doesn't open as wide as I'm used to. I don't remember if I mentioned that I _finally_ used my Groupon (or was it LivingSocial ?) eyebrow threading coupon. Like the results!

Edit to add: I forgot to mention that the gal who did my brow threading put some color on them and I bought a small pot of what she used. The only name on the product is Perfect Brow Bar (which is what the business is named). It's like a pressed powder and you apply with a brush. I know that's a common way to fill in brows but I've never used anything on my brows before and I like this. I can get a lighter touch with the powder than with my Shu pencil. Powder = good for every day. Shu = good for a bit more dramatic.


----------



## Jen

*ellesu*, I don't have the Shu but I've heard people reporting that it pinches. I love the Dior heated one, but I picked up this Chanel LE one and I LOVE it. I've never used a clamp style curler before (they all pinch or rip eyelashes out), but somehow this one does not at all. I actually like the effect of the Dior better, but it takes a LOT more time. With the Chanel it takes 10 seconds. It takes probably 2-3 to do it with the Dior. Fine if I'm not in a hurry. But, usually in the mornings no matter what I'm running late 



I love to hear that everyone loved your Tieks! Oddly enough the pewter are the only ones that still hurt my feet, the cardinal red are perfect! But I'm with you, my feet have never been happier. I'm wearing them until there is snow on the ground!!!


----------



## skyblue

Well, I have a confession to make!  I decided I had waited long enough to jump on the *Tieks* Bandwagon!   I chose a matte black pair, filled out critical information, added my 20% off discount code, and proceeded to wait for these incredibly comfortable shoes to arrive. The delivery was actually quite speedy for USPS. The _incredible part of the story _is that they had my name and city correct on the address label, but they had my street address as my *E-MAIL ADDRESS*!  Really Good thing I have a great local P.O., mailman, and someone there who can look me up in the phone book! 

Regarding the *Tieks*: I have just tried them on and walked around my house. They are comfy, but not as cushiony as I had built them up in my mind. I love the legend and the league of fans. I must take more runs around the house to cement the deal!   

To be continued.....


----------



## ellesu

Ummm *Jen*...heated lash curler. I must look into that. The Chanel looks nice also. I need to curl my lashes even if I don't wear mascara. *Cobbie*, when the first person asked about my lilac Tieks I thought about you saying you get compliments when you wear yours. 

*skyblue*, I'm glad your Tieks found you! Matte black were my first pair and if I had to choose my most comfortable pair - they would be it. I hope they _grow_ on you. I swear they feel so soft and cushy when I slip my feet into them, and then...I forget I have them on.


----------



## Ruby296

*Ellesu, Jen & Cobbie*, I'm waiting for my Shu curler to arrive & I'm kinda bummed to hear you've had trouble w/it. I've always heard it was _the_ curler to use so I bought it rather impulsively last week when they had free shipping & a 15% discount. I'm hoping though that since I'm Asian it might work on my small eyes. My lashes are very short & sparse & I hope curling & maybe a little mascara will enhance the tightlining too. I'm a total mascara newbie but I read on *Best Things in Beauty*, that she says *Maybelline Define a Lash* is as good (or better) as any high end one she's used. Has anyone here used it? Thoughts? I don't want to invest a lot in case it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Jen

*skyblue* I can't believe you finally gave in and ordered Tieks!!!!!! They aren't cushiony per se, but are _supportive_ and shock absorbing. Sometimes I feel like I bounce when I walk.

*Ruby* I have heard a ton of times that both people with small eyes and Asian people all seem to love the Shu - so I bet you'll love it! It's got to be a cult favorite for a reason, right? I haven't tried it personally so I can't comment either way. I haven't used a clamp style one in years until the Chanel. 
I think I've tried that Maybelline Define a Lash, I remember it being pretty good. I liked Loreal's Million Lashes better, but I have bigger eyes and really long eyelashes so the bigger brush head on that one appealed to me. Currently I'm using Lancome's Defencils, it was my freebie from Nordstrom's buy 2 get 1 free - and I'm in new mascara love.


----------



## Leslie

My new suitcase arrived the other day and I have to say, it is very adorable! I love the size. I think I'll be using this one more than the big one. The big one is great but really, it's designed for 10-14 day trips and I don't take those very often. This one will be getting a workout.


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> *ellesu*, I don't have the Shu but I've heard people reporting that it pinches. I love the Dior heated one, but I picked up this Chanel LE one and I LOVE it. I've never used a clamp style curler before (they all pinch or rip eyelashes out), but somehow this one does not at all. I actually like the effect of the Dior better, but it takes a LOT more time. With the Chanel it takes 10 seconds. It takes probably 2-3 to do it with the Dior. Fine if I'm not in a hurry. But, usually in the mornings no matter what I'm running late
> 
> 
> 
> I love to hear that everyone loved your Tieks! Oddly enough the pewter are the only ones that still hurt my feet, the cardinal red are perfect! But I'm with you, my feet have never been happier. I'm wearing them until there is snow on the ground!!!


I have the same problem with the Shu eyelash curler. And I don't know why I bought it in the first place. The HG of this type of eyelash curler has always been Shisheido. I read that many years ago and bought one and loved it and still love it. They give you an extra rubber thingy to change out when the other one gets hard or worn and you are can buy additional ones for them. I wish I had purchased a second Shisheido instead of the Shu. I bet I've had mine for 12 years.

Paula, FWIW


----------



## Jen

Honestly, I think it all depends on the shape of your eye!  Tons of people love them.  That's why there are a million of them, right?!


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> *skyblue* I can't believe you finally gave in and ordered Tieks!!!!!! They aren't cushiony per se, but are _supportive_ and shock absorbing. Sometimes I feel like I bounce when I walk.
> 
> *Ruby* I have heard a ton of times that both people with small eyes and Asian people all seem to love the Shu - so I bet you'll love it! It's got to be a cult favorite for a reason, right? I haven't tried it personally so I can't comment either way. I haven't used a clamp style one in years until the Chanel.
> I think I've tried that Maybelline Define a Lash, I remember it being pretty good. I liked Loreal's Million Lashes better, but I have bigger eyes and really long eyelashes so the bigger brush head on that one appealed to me. Currently I'm using Lancome's Defencils, it was my freebie from Nordstrom's buy 2 get 1 free - and I'm in new mascara love.


Jen, I've posted about my HG mascara combo a few times and it's Lancome Defincils and the Guerlain (I think) in the short fat tube with the stubby brush on the end. Hold on, I'll go look, just for you: wrong, It's Givenchy Phenomen Eyes Extension. I have not found a mascara that I like better than a coat of each of those. Someone, maybe Neo, first posted about the Givenchy and the little round stub on the end of wand intrigued me......I LOVE what it does to my eyes.


----------



## Jen

I've always been so curious about that one!  I'll have to put it on my list to try.  I've always wanted to try the Defencils but never got around to it until now!  I really, really like it.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I ordered iPad 3 from eBay over 2 weeks back. No shipping info. The seller has not responded to my emails. It looks like scam.  I will file case with ebay but they want me to wait till September 30 because it can take longer to ship.

Anyone else had this kind of experience with ebay when you didn't receive the item and had to dispute for refund. I wonder how long will that take. Appreciate any response.


----------



## Jen

Oh wow, I'm so sorry to hear that *Dr. D*!!! What a shame. Each time I order something from ebay I worry a little. I ordered a workout dvd set that I sort of knew something was up with - it was like 15% of the cost to get it elsewhere. I didn't really care if it was burned and sent from China at that price, so I went for it. It showed up just fine, great condition. But, about 2 days after I ordered it I got an email from ebay saying they closed that sellers shop for whatever reason, violation of policy. They said if I had issues to contact them, so I think they'll take care of you. They told me the same thing, to wait awhile to see if it showed up and I was satisfied. I almost gave up after I think 4 weeks, but it showed up and it was in perfect condition.


----------



## ellesu

*Dr. D*, I've not had to dispute any eBay purchases but my daughter had an eBay order that took extra long to arrive and she couldn't get a response from the seller. She contacted eBay and was told a refund usually shows up within three days but could take as long as thirty days. I think it depends on how you pay for your purchase - PayPal, CC, etc. I hope your iPad finds you.

*Ruby*, I bet the Shu lash curler will be perfect for you. I'm off looking at the heated curlers....


----------



## Someone Nameless

Because of my droopy eyelids, it doesn't matter what kind of eyelash curler I use.  My droopy lids push them back down.  I'm going to have a lid and brow lift ASAP and take care of that.  Do you know of anyone that has had one?  How did it go?  I don't mind having it done and hiding out for 10 days but I sure hate being put to sleep.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen & Ellesu*, I hope you are right! It's supposed to arrive on Monday so I'll give it a whirl & report back. Thanks too for your feedback on the Maybelline mascara. I'll pick one up over the weekend so I can try it.

*Dr D*, so sorry to hear about your IPad scam. I hope you can get your $ back. I've never bought anything off eBay so I can't help you there. But I'm sending good wishes that it works out for you.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I appreciate all the helpful responses. I certainly trust amazon over ebay. I prefer the iPad shows up rather than getting refund. But will share what happens [if I can find the thread]. I paid through PayPal. Thanks my friends.


----------



## skyblue

Uh-Oh!  Down to page 2....


----------



## Jen

LADIES! Someone needs to do some shopping!! I've been on semi smackdown, but I have purchased a few things lately.......
Bought this, LOVE it. Love it. The colors are amazing for my complexion. 


And just bought this in bronze thanks to the devil aka Best Things in Beauty  


This is why I bought it - 
http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/09/new-chantecaille-gel-liner-pencil-in.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BestThingsInBeauty+%28Best+Things+in+Beauty%29

Can't believe I did, said I never would......but I broke down and bought these. I need a good pair of winter boots, I always buy cheap ones that either fall apart or really don't keep me very warm. I have never had a pair of Uggs, so these will be my first. I think they're super cute. Expensive, but at least a practical purchase. (Sorry, for some reason the picture link won't work, I got the Bomber Jacket Chocolate)
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ugg-australia-bailey-button-triplet-boot-bomber-women/3094116?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=Bomber+Jacket+Chocolate&resultback=339

Other than that, I'll have my new Kindle by Wednesday, Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm really good at smackdown, huh......


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, good job in stimulating the economy.  Sadly most of the 'fall' colored things won't work for me.  I need cool shades.

You will love the Uggs.  I have a pair from my trip to Australia and they are probably even more comfortable than Tieks, if that is possible.


----------



## Ruby296

Nice purchases, *Jen*! I think that Chantecaille pencil is one of *Neo's* HG's. I haven't been near Neimans in forever so I haven't checked out their line. I did get my *Shu curler* & so far I really like it. I think it'll be a keeper but I'm curious about the *Shiseido* one since you can buy the extra pads. Shu sends one extra & then expects you to buy a whole new curler. I'm pretty sure you will love your *UGGs*! I almost broke mine out last weekend but it was too wet. They're the most comfortable & warm footwear I own. Can't compare to Tieks since I've resisted thus far...


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Define "semi smackdown".


Yes, yes I know.......(I am NOT good at smackdown, at ALL!) 
I'm not counting the boots because really, living in Ohio those are a NEED. Right    And I've learned my lesson with knock offs, I have a closet full of flats I might as well just throw away. I've definitely learned that when it comes to shoes, it's best to pay for the better ones.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Someone Nameless said:


> Because of my droopy eyelids, it doesn't matter what kind of eyelash curler I use. My droopy lids push them back down. I'm going to have a lid and brow lift ASAP and take care of that. Do you know of anyone that has had one? How did it go? I don't mind having it done and hiding out for 10 days but I sure hate being put to sleep.


My mom had it done. As a matter of fact, her insurance covered it because her lids drooped so much they said it was interfering with her eyesight. I don't remember her hiding it for 10 days though. Maybe a few, but not that long. She was very happy with the results.


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, you are going to LOVE those *UGG* boots! They are super cozy and toasty warm! My other UGG fav are my *Ansley* slippers that I posted last year! They are super cute and totally comfy cozy! Don't forget they are meant to be worn with bare feet! 

I just painted my toes with *Sephora by OPI* in *Opening Night* which is an opaque midnight navy. It is a super rich, deep, midnight sapphire. So pretty and chic!

Still loving my *Lorac Unzipped eyeshadow pallete* and *IT cosmetics*. I've had a a number of compliments. 

My *Paperwhite* has now shipped and I am beyond excited!!!!


----------



## ayuryogini

*Jen*, I think you will love your Uggs. I bought the single button Bailey boots last winter in purple (what else?) and they are SO comfortable and warm. Now that my daughter lives in San Francisco, I can wear them almost all year round because it is so cold there. They are wonderful, I've walked MILES in them and they are the best.

*corkyb*, I agree with the Givenchy mascara. That one is my HG: it makes my lashes look so long and full and dries quickly, so no transfer.

I am still so glad everyone is still loving their Tieks; it feels great to recommend something and have so many people like it!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> *Jen*, you are going to LOVE those *UGG* boots! They are super cozy and toasty warm! My other UGG fav are my *Ansley* slippers that I posted last year! They are super cute and totally comfy cozy! Don't forget they are meant to be worn with bare feet!


I need to stay away from here. I have the Chesnut in my cart at Nordstrom! Going to wait to see how I like the boots, but slippers are yet another thing I'm sick of buying cheap ones and hating. I have probably 4-5 pairs that I never wear, I tend to reach for my cozy socks instead. If I like the boots those are mine!

My paperwhite shipped supposedly yesterday, it came from PA so sometimes there to OH is 1 day so I was hoping I'd get it today.....but the tracking says they haven't even received the package yet  It BETTER be here tomorrow!!!!!!! Though I have heard from a few people that paid for next day shipping (that ordered before me, though same day) and theirs hasn't even shipped yet. I can't believe Amazon constantly does that! I guess it's part of why I never bother to pay for next day shipping.


----------



## Jen

Attention Orofluido fans, it's back on Hautelook today - 
http://www.hautelook.com/event/21669

I got the shampoo & conditioner last time, as well as the mask - I like them a lot. I think they may be more suited to straight hair though, as it kind of weighs my curly hair down a bit. But if you do have straight hair I bet it would make it smooth shiny and gorgeous. I use it on Saturday nights, I rarely do anything Sunday and I LOVE how silky it makes my hair feel. Plus the classic Orofluido smell is just gorgeous, and it lasts longer when you use the shampo & conditioner.


----------



## pattyaz

I haven't checked in for a long while and you guys got me again!!  I love my Uggs boots but have never tried the Ansley.  So, of course, I needed to order a pair.  For those who like bright colors and would like to save some money on them, Zappos has the Koi color (bright reddish-orange) on sale for $71.99.  I have a pair on its way to me now   .

And remember with Zappos VIP - you get free overnight shipping.  Not to further enable or anything  ......


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> I need to stay away from here. I have the Chesnut in my cart at Nordstrom! Going to wait to see how I like the boots, but slippers are yet another thing I'm sick of buying cheap ones and hating. I have probably 4-5 pairs that I never wear, I tend to reach for my cozy socks instead. If I like the boots those are mine!
> 
> My paperwhite shipped supposedly yesterday, it came from PA so sometimes there to OH is 1 day so I was hoping I'd get it today.....but the tracking says they haven't even received the package yet  It BETTER be here tomorrow!!!!!!! Though I have heard from a few people that paid for next day shipping (that ordered before me, though same day) and theirs hasn't even shipped yet. I can't believe Amazon constantly does that! I guess it's part of why I never bother to pay for next day shipping.


*Jen*, I have Chestnut and Black in the Ansley slipper. I treated mine with protective waterproof spray to preserve their appearance. I like them because they don't look so "slipper-ish". They are my favorite slipper so far. Hubby gets mad at me for picking the cheapest. He says, "Buy quality!". So I purchased the Ugg! 

I love Orofluido, but haven't used it for awhile.

*Patty*, great choice! Let us know how you like them! I love the "*Tieks Blue*" color they call "*Emerald*". So pretty!


----------



## corkyb

pattyaz said:


> I haven't checked in for a long while and you guys got me again!! I love my Uggs boots but have never tried the Ansley. So, of course, I needed to order a pair. For those who like bright colors and would like to save some money on them, Zappos has the Koi color (bright reddish-orange) on sale for $71.99. I have a pair on its way to me now  .
> 
> And remember with Zappos VIP - you get free overnight shipping. Not to further enable or anything ......


How do I get the Zappos VIP? I think I might be one, but how do I find out?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Be sure to get YOUR color.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> LOL! I've had my fan out and I'm not sure they have one in my color.  It's a sickness.


*EVERYONE* looks good in "Tieks Blue"!   . Right, *SN*? 

*Corky*, type Zappos VIP into Google. Click the link. You're in.


----------



## ellesu

Well....since it never gets cold enough here for Uggs I guess I need to pick up those tangerine Tieks to satisfy my _shoe urge_. 

When we spent the winter in Oregon I did pick up a pair of boots similar to Uggs (ones that didn't mind getting wet) and they were so, so comphy!

*Cobbie*, did you have your colors done? If so, did they change like *SN*?


----------



## Jen

I got my Uggs yesterday, I love them! I'm not sure I could wear them barefoot like some do, and I think I need socks so they don't slip off. But wow they're well made and super soft!! I'm excited for snow.....pretty sure that's the first time I've ever said that ! And I'm about two seconds from ordering the Ansley slippers from Zappos - thanks for that reminder *pattyaz*, I totally forgot I was a VIP and almost ordered from Nordstrom! *Paula* I didn't realize I was one so I went to sign up, and they told me I already was. Should be pretty easy. Crazy that all you have to do is sign up and you get free next day shipping! VERY smart move on their part!!

*ellesu* I LOVE my tangerine Tieks, I think you DO need to pick those up!! They're such a fun pop of color, and after all, it is the '_color of the year'_   

On a positive note, my Kindle PW should be delivered today!! Yaaaay!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FYI, there's another really nice leather purse on dailysteals.com. . . .only $15 including shipping.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Now I want new slippers and to have my colors done!

Now that I've had it awhile it is safe to say I love my vitamix and crave my smoothies each day. Looking forward to trying some soup and frozen recipes soon...esp. The one with frozen strawberries and grand marnier!

*Jen* what is the brand you like on amazon for superfoods like maca and chia? Do you have a fav book or website that tells what all the diff additives are for? I enjoyed the green smoothie book by victoria boitenko (sp) that you recommended.


----------



## skyblue

My *Kindle WiFi Paperwhite *arrived!  Wow, it's awesome!  Hubby thought I needed the 3G so I ordered one of those as well. It hasn't shipped yet. I am inclined to keep the 3G, and send the WiFi back.


----------



## Jen

Yay, I'm so glad you love it *cmg*!! I never doubted it. The brand I like is Navitas Natural, all are on Amazon. I buy a lot of mine in bulk from Whole Foods, but use their Acai, Maca, Pomegranate and Hemp Seed powders. All really good!! I'll take a look at my books when I get home, but honestly a lot of it was just acquired through Googling, forums, the Vitamix site, etc. I checked a lot of books out of the library about both green smoothies and superfoods. Mostly I read about how all those things are great for you, then I found them all in powder format to make my life easier! I do mostly buy actual hemp seeds and flax seeds since the Vitamix can freshly grind them, and that's always better. The Green Smoothie Revolution was my favorite single book, I can't really think of any other specific one I loved. I did like her other book Green for Life but didn't find it to be all that important to read it in addition to the other. Do you have a good library? I'm extremely spoiled, our library has been voted best in the country many times and I believe still holds the title. I reserve what I want online, and they deliver and hold it to my local branch, and they have pretty much any book I ever look up. So I read a LOT of books about it!! I can tell you what I use, and I bet just googling will help tell you the benefits of each. 
Pomegranate powder
Acai powder
Maca powder
Hemp Seeds/powder
Flax Seeds
Gogi Berries
Chia Seeds
I added Spirulina thanks to you 
Wheat Grass powder (this stuff is NASTY, mix with strong smoothies only or you'll be sorry!) 
Coconut oil - just google that to see the benefits! It's crazy. 
Have heard of Camu Camu powder, though I've never tried this one for some reason - probably because I have a zillion already! 
Same with Maqui powder
Would use Bee Pollen but hubs is allergic

Oh, and favorite sweetners are definitely liquid stevia and dates. Dates are actually really good for you too! Weird to think of adding them, but they really work to help sweeten without being too sweet.

I honestly highly recommend just sitting down and doing a lot of Googling! Try searching for Green Smoothie additives, etc. The Vitamix site has a great forum called the Vita Village that is also incredibly helpful!!

Yay *skyblue*!!! My husband said mine has been delivered! I sacrificed the unbox to have him plug it in for me  
Unfortunately I have a work event so won't be able to play with it much tonight, but I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, It only took a couple hours to fully charge it, so it will be ready to go when you get home! 

I received the purple cover which is pretty, but it's quite dark. It blends in with my leather furniture so I may order a different color, or wait for Oberon to offer Paperwhite covers. 

I ordered some of your favorite brands' Maca and Hemp from Amazon.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I ordered some maca and hemp too.  I had heard about those two things in a vitamix yahoo group too so Jen saying she uses them too just pushed me over the edge.

Will be doing some research tomorrow on the other good stuffs.


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> or wait for Oberon to offer Paperwhite covers.


They already do - if you go to the cover you want, when you get to the "select your Kindle model" drop down menu, the PW is there too. Not to enable or anything


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> They already do - if you go to the cover you want, when you get to the "select your Kindle model" drop down menu, the PW is there too. Not to enable or anything


*Neo*, enablement appreciated! Off to place my order!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Oberon says here that the Kindle Paperwhite fits their Kindle Touch covers which leads me to believe they didn't make covers specifically for the PWs.
> 
> http://oberondesign.com/e-reader-covers-14/kindle.html


Wow! How disappointing! The KT Oberon was already too big for the KT, so I can only imagine how it will feel on the PW... What a pity, really.

I just wanted to say though, that the K4 Oberon fits the PW PERFECTLY!!!!!! If you have a good cobbler who would agree to fiddle with the straps to adjust them, I would highly recommend it (basically, attach the straps as they used to be on KK Oberon and previous versions). I did it originally for the KT, and the cover was just a tad too small (but still acceptable to me). I took my Oberon back to the cobbler today, and now have an Oberon with a perfect fit for my new PW, and I'm really happy 

*Skyblue*, which one are you looking at?


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Oberon says here that the Kindle Paperwhite fits their Kindle Touch covers which leads me to believe they didn't make covers specifically for the PWs.
> 
> http://oberondesign.com/e-reader-covers-14/kindle.html


Seriously? How will this fit? Is it going to be too big? I ordered the paisley cover. I don't want it to be sloppy!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *Skyblue*, I just opened the package with my PW Amazon cover and thought "Eeek! This is so small!" So I looked up the dimensions of the KT and the PW and they are really close.
> 
> KT - 6.8" x 4.7" x 0.40"
> PW - 6.7" x 4.6" x 0.36"


*Cobbie*, I know! Compared to my Kindle 3 Keyboard it's super tiny!  After seeing the specs I am not _quite_ as freaked out, but I feel like they should make adjustments! 

I am pretty sure I am opting out of the ads. I actually prefer the old dorky screensavers!


----------



## Jen

I got home last night pretty late, and the VERY first thing I did after being gone for 15 hours is go straight to my kindle! My poor DH . Anyway, I LOVE IT. I didn't have time to play or read, but I'm incredibly impressed with the light. I have really bad eye strain, I have really sensitive eyes as it is and I stare at a computer all day long. I really wasn't all that hopefull that my eyes would be able to stand the light, but it is AMAZING. I showed it to hubs and he was so impressed he said he may have to upgrade himself. I don't know how they did it, but it's genius. I cannot wait to get this day over with so I can go home and organize it. It does fit in my slip case that I love, but it's a little small in there compared to how snug it was with the KT. I'm making it work, I spent almost as much on that thing as I did the kindle itself!! I pretty much leave wifi off unless I'm downloading books, though I've seen a couple of the special deals that are really good. And for ONCE *Neo* isn't enabling me, I haven't skinned a kindle since my KK. I like it bare!


----------



## Jen

Saw this as soon as I posted that - another free green smoothie kindle book today!!


----------



## ayuryogini

We're in danger of Page 2, so I'm doing my part to bump us up.

My newest purchases:









I love aromatherapy, and I love IsabellaCatalog.com; I trust everything she puts in that catalog and love to support her, 
so I had a hard time resisting this Ultrasonic Aromatherapy Diffuser that she raved about.

And a new wireless printer, the Epson Workforce 845. I have had a few printers in my lifetime, but I have NEVER been excited about a printer until now. 
This one is awesome, automatic double sided printing, AND AirPrint which I've been wanting ever since you could print with the iPad.
It was $60 off @ OfficeMax.


----------



## corkyb

ayuryogini said:


> We're in danger of Page 2, so I'm doing my part to bump us up.
> 
> My newest purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love aromatherapy, and I love IsabellaCatalog.com; I trust everything she puts in that catalog and love to support her,
> so I had a hard time resisting this Ultrasonic Aromatherapy Diffuser that she raved about.
> 
> And a new wireless printer, the Epson Workforce 845. I have had a few printers in my lifetime, but I have NEVER been excited about a printer until now.
> This one is awesome, automatic double sided printing, AND AirPrint which I've been wanting ever since you could print with the iPad.
> It was $60 off @ OfficeMax.


Ayurgini, I have always wanted a good misting diffuser for my home. Let me know how you like this. And where on earth do you plug in an ipod?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Thought y'all might like this link for dupes:
http://makeuploversunite.tumblr.com/dupe

Also, I've been wanting to try the Olay Microdermabrasion product for awhile, but decided to take the plunge today when I found this deal on Amazon.

*There is a P&G coupon on Amazon for $5 off select Olay products*. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/coupon/-5-00-off-one-olay-pro-x-or-regenerist/AYRWOR3KLXYQL?ie=UTF8&source=cb__0&pf_rd_p=1401585762&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_i=1000733561&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1F03E3ESHB859E03S1DF

This happens to be one of them. 


There is also a promo code (MSTRCRD1) for those using a MasterCard and selecting Subscribe and Save.

*Total cost: $13.15*

Has anyone tried this product?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Oh, and I bought this yesterday:



and these last night:

and these:


I SO hope they fit. It's so hard to find boots for wide feet...and for extra wide calves?...forget about it! (Hence the ankle boots instead of "real" boots.) Sigh.


----------



## Jen

Cute boots *H2M*, I hope they fit!! I've never used that Olay product, in fact not many Olay products in general, though I used to like their face cream. Let us know how you like it!!

I saw a free Superfoods book for kindle....it could be terrible, but hey - free is free!



It'll probably say things like 'eat spinach, garlic and leafy greens' (DUH), but it's always worth a read.

*ayuryogini* I like that diffuser! Have you ever heard of the Oil Bar? They make dupes of hundreds of major perfumes out of all natural oils. You can wear them, use them in diffusers, they make lotions & shea butter cream out of them, all kinds of stuff. It's amazing. It's pretty much the only "perfume" I wear, now that I know how many nasty chemicals are in perfume I can't bring myself to use them anymore. Plus they're dirty cheap, like $15 for 3 - 1 oz roller balls - I have 2 of some of my favorites so I can keep them in my purse. Anyway, since I discovered it I've been looking for a good diffuser, let me/us know how you end up liking that one!


----------



## Ruby296

I like your boots *H2M*, I hope they work for you! I got my UGGs out for the first time this season. It's cold & we've got frost/freeze warnings up for the next couple of mornings.

*Jen*, I just googled *The Oil Bar* & the prices can't be beat! What are your favorite scents?


----------



## Jen

My absolute favorite is probably Mademoiselle from Chanel.  I also like Calvin Klein Euphoria, Gucci by Gucci, Victoria Secret Body by Victoria, Vera Wang Princess.....I know I have a few more but those are the ones I reach for most.  It's amazing how close they are, their chemist is brilliant.  Pretty much every fragrance I've looked for is there.  It's a little overwhelming walking in there, but it's so much fun!!


----------



## skyblue

*H2M*, great purchases!! What are you going to make in your Dutch Oven? Will you bake bread in it? That intrigues me.

*Jen*, thanks for the tip on _The Oil Bar_.  My skin's moisture is nonexistent at this point and it's only October! Do you like their hand lotions and shea butter, too, or just dupes for fragrance?


----------



## Jen

I bought some Shea butter, but not infused with a scent - I am a little iffy on whole body scents!  But the shea butter is lovely, I'm sure if you're a scented body lotion person it would be great.  It's thick and buttery, but once you warm it in your hands it spreads easily.  That's the only other thing I've tried, but last time I was in there I was behind a woman getting like 5 body lotions, she said you can have them make it really mild or really strong, whatever you prefer.  She said that's all she uses now, I may pick one up on my next trip. 

I hear you, I already always slather in either lotion or body oil head to toe after my showers, and now I'm waking up already feeling dry.  I hate winter!!!


----------



## skyblue

I am *SUPER* picky about scents, *Jen*! Unscented is best. Because my kids have sensitive skin, we can't use scented detergents and fabric softeners. When I smell those laundry scents on people's clothing it makes me gag a little. I find them very cloying!


----------



## Jen

Laundry scents have never much bothered me, I never use strongly scented ones - but one thing I despise is scented SOAP!  Especially in a restaurant - if I'm out to eat, why would I want to wash my hands with lavendar scented soap?  That's just wrong.  And there are definitely some people who need to have their perfume bottles taken away.  On flights for example, deoderant should be required and perfume banned!!!


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks, *Jen*. You're lucky you can go in person & actually smell everything! Is this a Columbus area only store? I hear you on the over use of fragrance. I was on a flight from Chicago to San Francisco stuck in the middle seat between 2 men who had drenched themselves in very strong, smelly cologne. It was really bad....I also can't stand even walking by Abercrombie & Fitch as the strong scent emanating from that store is enough to knock me off my feet. My house was shown over the weekend & either the realtor or the potential buyer must've doused herself in a bottle of horrible "cheap old lady" perfume. It was all over my house. Ugh.


----------



## Jen

I don't think so, I saw one in Cincinnati too.  I just assumed they were national, but upon searching apparently not!  How odd.  I guess I am lucky, I had no idea!!  I can say that they are very similar to the perfume, so at least if you know what you like you know what to order.


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> I don't think so, I saw one in Cincinnati too. I just assumed they were national, but upon searching apparently not! How odd. I guess I am lucky, I had no idea!! I can say that they are very similar to the perfume, so at least if you know what you like you know what to order.


I just did a phantom order & it gave me the option to pick up in Queens, NY! I didn't see the Cincinnati location listed though. I don't remember seeing them at Tuttle or Polaris, but I haven't been in the area since 09.


----------



## Jen

It's at Tuttle - and is relatively new.  That's the one 5 minutes from my house!  It's over where the kids area is on the ground floor, I think it used to be some little weird boutique.  I can't remember where I saw it in Cincinnati, but it was awhile ago.  Too bad Queens isn't a little closer to you!!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> It's at Tuttle - and is relatively new. That's the one 5 minutes from my house! It's over where the kids area is on the ground floor, I think it used to be some little weird boutique. I can't remember where I saw it in Cincinnati, but it was awhile ago. Too bad Queens isn't a little closer to you!!


Must've opened after 09 then, my kids used to play in that kids' area (but being a germophobe I was never crazy about that place)! Yeah Queens is a bit far, I will have to rely on online shopping.


----------



## JRWoodward

<sad face>
Goodwill has already sold out of the good Halloween stuff.
</sad face>


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Thanks for all your nice comments about my boots. If I could find a pair that truly fit me well, I'd be happy to pay a premium price. Since I've not been that successful in my quest for well-fitting boots, I'll stick with the cheapos for now!

I have a beef roast recipe that requires cooking in a very hot oven, and it recommended using cast iron. I'm going to try Artisan bread too!

The Oil Bar intrigues me. On my way to check it out.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I appreciate all the helpful responses. I certainly trust amazon over ebay. I prefer the iPad shows up rather than getting refund. But will share what happens [if I can find the thread]. I paid through PayPal. Thanks my friends.


As I promised to share with our friends on this board. Here's what happened. I never received my iPad 3 from Amazon order. Received refund though after wasting almost a month. So it was nice to receive full refund but I wanted iPad.

Lesson: check the seller more carefully if you order on Amazon.


----------



## skyblue

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> As I promised to share with our friends on this board. Here's what happened. I never received my iPad 3 from Amazon order. Received refund though after wasting almost a month. So it was nice to receive full refund but I wanted iPad.
> 
> Lesson: check the seller more carefully if you order on Amazon.


I am glad you got your money back, but sorry you didn't get an iPad. I thought you ordered it from ebay.


----------



## Ruby296

*DrD*, I am very glad to hear you got a full refund on your missing iPad. It's too bad you went through so much though. I hope you will get your iPad at some point.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I am in need of the BEST under eye concealer.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I am in need of the BEST under eye concealer.


The best one I've found is a trip to the beach! . It's working for me now, but when I return I will be eager to hear what the "must haves" are!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Skyblue*, I was just at the beach a week ago. Have a great time!


----------



## Cindy416

I have to start by saying that I love to cook, and used to do lots of canning. Once I returned to teaching full time, my garden and my canning slowed considerably. I had some Amazon gift certificates that didn't get applied to my Paperwhite, and I was looking for something fun to buy.

I ran across these earlier in the week and decided to order them. I have the canning rack now, and it fits perfectly in a standard 8-qt. stainless steel (Calphalon) stockpot. My jam and jelly maker will be here on Monday. (I used to make lots of jellies and jams, but have only made freezer strawberry jam in the last few years. My family is looking forward to enjoying the (literal) fruits of my labor.) The jam and jelly maker is made by the Ball Canning Company, and has 32 5-star reviews and 3 4-star reviews. Looks like fun. 



BallÂ® FreshTECH Automatic Jam & Jelly Maker (by Jarden Home Brands). (The jam and jelly maker that I ordered came from cooking.com and had free shipping.)


Norpro Small Canning Rack


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> *Skyblue*, I was just at the beach a week ago. Have a great time!


*SN*, I've been wondering where you were!

We went to the* Le Creuset* outlet yesterday. I purchased a new 3.5 qt pot. When the sales gal brought out the box I opened it to examine it. It had a dimple. I told her if it was truly "first quality" merchandise which the store manager told me when i walked in, it wouldn't have blemishes. She insisted it was part of the casting process. Yes, it occurs, but it's a second. The next pot was okay, but the coloring on the lid looked off to me. I finally found an acceptable pot. When she went to ring me up she was only going to give me a 25% discount. I made a point to look back at the table where a big 40% off sign was displayed. "Oh, I guess it is 40% off", she said. Geez! . I though of you, *H2M*, when I spied the Lodge pots at the Kitchen Outlet.

I found some small leather accessories at Coach, Dooney and Michael Kors.


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> I am in need of the BEST under eye concealer.


*SN*, my 2 favorites (but completely different) are:

- the Giorgio Armani High Precision Retouch in #3 (I'm the same coloring as Cobbie, if that helps). It's fairly liquid in texture. The little brush you apply it with is useless, except to put some product on the desired area, and then blend with fingers or a dedicated concealer brush (the BEST is the one from Le Métier de Beauté). I find that this concealer also gives some luminosity, and works best on the under eye area, and not so great on blemishes (but ok).

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/giorgio-armani-high-precision-retouch/3008303?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0&pprd=0

- my HG is the Clé de Beauté concealer in Beige. It costs an arm and a leg, but I foresee that it will last me at least one full year with everyday use. You have to apply this one with the fingers to warm the product and only invert well hydrated skin if you don't want it to look cakey (I usually apply my under eye cream immediately before the concealer). Also, get the product from the stick on your fingers, not face, and then apply (else you will just get too much product). It is the most natural looking concealer ever (doesn't give so much light, just looks like you are super rested and not wearing any make up), and does a fantastic job on both under eye area and blemishes. It has amazing coverage, doesn't bulge, and a little goes a very long way, so apply sparingly and build up slowly if needed (if your skin is well moisturized prior to application, it will never look cakey).

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/cle-de-peau-beaute-concealer/3076452?origin=PredictiveSearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0&pprd=0

Hope this helps 

*Skyblue*, enjoy the beach - it's freezing here, and my building has not yet put on the heating  (Neo has never been so keen on being physically so close to me ). And I so envy you the trip to the Le Creuset outlet, even though that SA was totally not pleasant (hate when they are like that - I mean, what is it to her, does it take anything away from her to do her job properly??). I'm glad you held your own 

*Cindy*, that stuff looks very cool!!!! Wish I had access to enough fruit to justify it, lol!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just ordered the Armani. Thank you *Neo* and* Cobbie*!


----------



## Cindy416

Cobbie said:


> *Cindy*, your talk of canning (your equipment looks very nice) reminds me of when my mother canned figs. She would get up early (a huge feat for her....and now me ) to beat the birds before they could get to the figs on our tree. I miss her and her wonderful fig preserves.


Sounds delightful. I live in the Midwest (and in the boondocks), and can only find fresh figs 100 miles away at a Trader Joe's. I wish I could find fresh ones around here. I know what you mean about missing your mom. Mine passed away almost 25 years ago, and she was the best cook I've ever known.

Neo, I don't always have access to a lot of fresh fruit, but I can use frozen fruit for my jams and juices for my jelly. (Sam's Club always has fresh strawberries and pineapple, so maybe I can use those.)


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Cobbie,*, have you heard of the book called Kisses for Katie? True story about a young girl that went to live in Uganda. I loved the book. The ladies of Uganda make these beads and they are sold and the proceeds go to feeding children in Uganda. Ive seen them and they are lovely. I would guess it is fairly durable. It looks like it has been varnished or something.

http://www.amazimastore.org/products/ugandan-bead-necklace

http://pinterest.com/source/amazimastore.org/

I'm sure there's a lot more paper jewelry out there but your question reminded me of this.


----------



## hudsonam

*waving hello* Hey everyone! Long time no see! I just reopened my etsy shop so I'm in shopping mode.   I had to stay out of this thread while I was on smackdown. LOL! I have to catch up! 

So are the Tieks discounts over?...


----------



## Jen

Hey *hudsonam*, good to hear from you! I'm also constantly attempting smackdown, so only stop in every once in awhile! Yep, the permanent discount is gone. They have one pop up every once in awhile though, so keep your eye out.

Those paper beads look gorgeous!!


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, cool beads! Did you order some

*Hudsonam*, so glad to see you back on the boards! I see pop up ads for Tieks on Facebook on occasion. If I see it, I'll post it again!

We are back from the beach!!  We had a BLAST!


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks ladies! I feel like I'm back with old friends. 

*Cobbie*, that is so sweet, thank you!

Re: Tieks, maybe since it's getting cold in a lot of places (maybe not Beverly Hills where they're based) they'll have a sale soon. I still don't have a pair, after all that! I sold my ruby reds here and haven't replaced them. I need to get on that.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, my go-to-girls, my eyelids have been lifted and tightened but I need a good moisturizing eye cream.  The ENT Facial Plastic Surgeon said that it is important to keep it moisturized.  He sells MD Forte and Obagi but he said that I didn't necessarily need that because I had good skin and he would defer to me to choose my favorite but to slather it on!!!

So, I don't need a lifting and firming eye cream but I need a good moisturizing one.  Suggestions please and thank you so much.

You may as well go back over your favorite facial moisturizers while we are at it.   . They need to be oil free because the oil breaks me out.


----------



## hudsonam

*SN*, you had your eyelids done? I would love to do that!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

hudsonam said:


> *SN*, you had your eyelids done? I would love to do that!!


YES! I'm so glad I didn't chicken out. I had it done 10 days ago and I'm very pleased.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> OK, my go-to-girls, my eyelids have been lifted and tightened but I need a good moisturizing eye cream. The ENT Facial Plastic Surgeon said that it is important to keep it moisturized. He sells MD Forte and Obagi but he said that I didn't necessarily need that because I had good skin and he would defer to me to choose my favorite but to slather it on!!!
> 
> So, I don't need a lifting and firming eye cream but I need a good moisturizing one. Suggestions please and thank you so much.
> 
> You may as well go back over your favorite facial moisturizers while we are at it. . They need to be oil free because the oil breaks me out.


*SN*, My favorite super moisturizing eye cream is Clinique All About Eyes in the pink container. It's a gel formula and it works well. I have used it for years. I use others as well for other concerns, but for pure moisture it's my favorite.


----------



## corkyb

HELP!!!! I need Cobbie!!!  HELP with Georgio Armani!  What color Maestro Eraser did you use and What color Maestro Fusion Makeup did you try?  I know the high precision concealer is #3.  And which concealer would you recommend for ah, um, mature skin?  

Did you guys know that Georgio Armani is having 15% off?  It ends today. I don't know what Time.  I just stumbled across it.

COBBBIE:  Also what color Burberry Luminous SIlk foundation do you wear? I think I am the same color as you if you are the same color as Neo!!!

Im sending you a pm tooo as I need your advice before the sale ends today.  I went to Nordstroms because I thought I had it in my cart but I only had the LMDB brush in my cart.  I sure hope you come on here soon.

Sandra, how do you like the GA concealer or haven't you used it yet?  I want to try the Maestro foundation and concealer but I do not like Matte.  I am not sure I even like Luminous.  I like dewey foundation.

Thanks
Paula


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Hudsonam*, great to have you back! I think of you every time I see my granddaughter in one of your hats.
> 
> *SN*, I'm happy to hear you had a great time at the beach. That's always a relaxing time.
> 
> I bought this necklace. It's amazing how the paper beads look so much like regular beads. It's a stretch piece and I like that it can be used as either a necklace or a bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to that necklace?


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Cobbie said:


> *Corky*, the Armani Maestro 5.5. I only got samples of that and didn't like it because it was drying on me. I never got the Eraser. I still use the Armani Precision Concealer #3. (My notes say #4 and since you said it was #3 I found *Neo's* post then went to look at mine and sure enough *Neo's* right! ) I think it's very moisturizing which is what I need. The Burberry Luminous I use is 06.
> 
> I don't have a link to the necklace since it was the only one like that she had and once sold it's not longer on the website. Here is her store link.
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/pbaillargeon?page=1
> 
> The name of my necklace is Paper Bead Necklace - Pink Pearls and the cost was $25, free shipping. She could possibly make you a very similar one. She has some beautiful ones on her site.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the 15% off on Armani. I've had the concealer for a while and should get a backup.


Thanks for the link to the Etsy store. She has some really unique pieces. I'm so intrigued by the paper beads.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> When did this "Add On" with Amazon start? I have Prime and tried to order something that cost $4.97. I got a notice saying I had to make this an "Add On". You now have to buy $25 in order to get the 2-day shipping. While I do understand how free, 2-day shipping on low cost items is not cost effective, I was just wondering when this started.


It started a while ago (like maybe a couple of months or so), but you want the irony of it? A week ago, I ordered (all at the same time, in 1 order) a couple of baking books (for vegan baking ), some Brita filters, and 2 micro-fiber dust cloths. The last 2 were add-ons, but because I was ordering them along with the rest I didn't think much of it. 2 days later, I received ALL my packages: yes they had shipped each item individually, including the Add-On items - and yes, each dusting cloth was shipped in a huge box alone.

And yes, I called CS to tell them what I thought of the whole thing. I started by asking what the heck it was about the add-on items, and the answer I got was: it's because the cost of shipping those items alone is too high compared to their value. To which I had to answer: then how do you explain that both my add-on items in this order were shipped individually - each Of course, the poor CS person had no answer to that...

<Sigh>


----------



## kindlequeen

I saw hippie talking about boots on the previous page (I can't bring myself to visit this thread too often) and thought I would share some boots I just got!

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Shoes/Boots//Iris+Cognac+Buckle+Heel+Boots+Wide+Width-528836.jsp

Still trying to figure out the link thing, sorry. I love the boots, they're roomy enough for me to wear thick socks and they fit my calves (regular boots never fit me, even after professional stretching).

Also, I saw questions about moisturizer - I know many shy away from those with oil in the products but I use Shikai Borage Dry Skin Therapy on my skin and it doesn't irritate me or break me out. I discovered it when I had an eczema breakout and it worked miracles. Whole Foods carries the lotion (I use the advanced healing on my face daily) and they have small travel bottles for about $1.99 if you don't want to commit (although WF has a good return policy).

http://www.shikai.com/products/borage.htm


----------



## skyblue

The link for the *Tieks *code came up again on Facebook. You enter your e-Mail and they send you the discount code. I'll check and see if it's still there!

Here you go:
http://tieks.com/landing/promo/24/16


----------



## Jen

So when are we going to see all these new colors they promised for fall?! It would be good timing with this discount......

I also have seen the 'add on' items at Amazon. I think it's bull!!! Yes, I know it's cost prohibitive for you Amazon (especially since as *Neo* said, they typically still ship separate anyway and is therefore NO different) but we pay for Prime. And it's not that cheap. I pay for prime so I don't have to get to $25 for free shipping!!!!!!!! That's the whole point of it!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jen said:


> So when are we going to see all these new colors they promised for fall?! It would be good timing with this discount......
> 
> I also have seen the 'add on' items at Amazon. I think it's bull!!! Yes, I know it's cost prohibitive for you Amazon (especially since as *Neo* said, they typically still ship separate anyway and is therefore NO different) but we pay for Prime. And it's not that cheap. I pay for prime so I don't have to get to $25 for free shipping!!!!!!!! That's the whole point of it!


I HATE the add-on items and am really irked about them because I AM paying for PRIME! This is what kills me...you don't even have the option to PAY for shipping for those items. I avoid them like the plague now. Amazon loses money daily from me because I won't build a $25 order. I simply don't buy them at all.


----------



## hudsonam

skyblue said:


> The link for the *Tieks *code came up again on Facebook. You enter your e-Mail and they send you the discount code. I'll check and see if it's still there!
> 
> Here you go:
> http://tieks.com/landing/promo/24/16


I'm trying this now and it doesn't seem to be working.  It would have been a great birthday present!


----------



## corkyb

skyblue said:


> The link for the *Tieks *code came up again on Facebook. You enter your e-Mail and they send you the discount code. I'll check and see if it's still there!
> 
> Here you go:
> http://tieks.com/landing/promo/24/16


I filled it out and it keeps telling me to click "Like" when I hit the Submit button. I already liked Tieks on FB and their Boutique page on FB, but I tried again to like them, went back and got the same message to click Like before I submit to get the code. What am I doing wrong, anyone know?


----------



## corkyb

hudsonam said:


> I'm trying this now and it doesn't seem to be working.  It would have been a great birthday present!


I just got it to work. Unlike FB right on this discount page under #1 and then like it again. I think that is what did it for me and then I got a message that they have mailed me my discount code. I haven't gone to see if I received it yet though.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> When did this "Add On" with Amazon start? I have Prime and tried to order something that cost $4.97. I got a notice saying I had to make this an "Add On". You now have to buy $25 in order to get the 2-day shipping. While I do understand how free, 2-day shipping on low cost items is not cost effective, I was just wondering when this started.


Whatttt? I just ordered a bunch of things from Amazon and now will have to check as they were pretty small items. That ticks me off royally and I may give up Prime because of that. I suppose they think they have us all hooked for being able to borrow an Amazon book and stream old movies, but that is not the case with me. I have always been a great Amazon fan but this stuff is getting old. My last two kindles, the Touch and baby K had special offers which I did because it seemed like I was missing out on a lot of great offers. It seemed like they immediately switched to mostly advertising or piddling little offers, most of which I am not interested in. I also paid for a year of their cloud and am not using it. I think I would have been better off purchasing DropBox for a year.


----------



## hudsonam

*Corky*, thank you! I got it to work.

So, now that some time has passed, what do you Tieks lovers think? *Jen, Cobbie, H2M, etc?* Still wearing them all the time? What are your faves?


----------



## skyblue

Hey *Beauty Experts*! I am in need of some facial cleansing oil. I know some of you (*Jen*) are oil aficionados. I've looked at _Bobbie Brown_ and _Amore Pacific,_ but I am not sure if there is a lot of difference. There is, however, a big variation in cost. *Jen*,* Cobbie*, *SN*, *Corky*, *Neo* (if you have wifi) and anyone else, could you please weigh in with your thoughts?   

Thanks!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I can't help with the facial oil. All of the oil stuff breaks me out and then I also had the spell of eczema on my face which is cleared up, thank goodness!!!

However, I recently changed to all Paula's Choice skin care and my face LOVES IT!!!! How did I not know about this brand forever? Have any of you used it? I highly recommend it. The eye makeup remover is fantastic but I hardly need to use it. Her cleanser is really good but if I have any trace of eye makeup left, just a tiny bit of remover gets it right off with no rubbing or tugging.

http://www.paulaschoice.com/

She wrote the book called "Don't Go to the Cosmetics Counter Without Me" and has this great site that rates products other than her own.

http://www.beautypedia.com/

I'm sorry I can't be more help with the oil.


----------



## Jen

Boy do I love oils!!  I just got into cleansing oils, and so far have used Sulwhasoo (got at Neiman's) and The History of Whoo cleansing balm (unfortunately not widely available, but got it on ebay for a decent price), and I'm in LOVE with them both. I'm not sure if I'll ever use anything else to take off makeup again!!!  

I love my Tieks more than ever.  I for sure wear matte black the most, but also love the obsidian black, camel, cardinal red, chocolate....I really do wear them all.  I love my boots but am still grieving not being able to wear my Tieks for the next 5 months!!


----------



## hudsonam

*SN*, I used to use Paula's Choice and liked it. My skin is perpetually changing and breaking out so if something doesn't perform miracles I move on. But her products really are very good. Which cleanser did you get?


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for the help! I found a sample of Purity Made Simple Cleansing Oil and was amazed at how clean my pores look and how soft my face is!  I don't see it at Sephora and thought maybe I should investigate other brands.  I knew I could count on all you beauty mavens here to weigh in with good advice!


----------



## Jen

I haven't tried them, but Shu Uemura cleansing oil is a cult favorite.  They have several different kinds too.  I'm waiting for another coupon from them (I'm obsessed with their eyeshadows, they are seriously the best) -  I'll post it here when I get another one in case you want to try those!  I may pick one up on my next order too.  I didn't even know Purity made a cleansing oil, but that makes sense.  I still use Purity in the morning, but use the cleansing oils to take off makeup.  It feels so weird at first, but my skin is sooooo soft after!!!  I work out after work, so usually come home, change, and take off my makeup with the cleansing oil - then just to prevent dryness while I work out I smooth on some of the Dr. Denese serum and my skin feels like silk.


----------



## Someone Nameless

hudsonam said:


> *SN*, I used to use Paula's Choice and liked it. My skin is perpetually changing and breaking out so if something doesn't perform miracles I move on. But her products really are very good. Which cleanser did you get?


I got the Hydralight System.


----------



## ellesu

*skyblue*, I see you've already tried Purity MS Cleansing Oil (which I didn't know about. I'll have to check it out.) I've been using Bobbi Brown Cleansing Oil http://www.sephora.com/cleansing-oil-P270573
for a few weeks now and I like it a lot. I've never before used a cleansing oil but will most probably continue with this one - although I'll prob look into the Purity one and...the Shu Uemura one Jen mentioned. 

As for Amazon's "Add On" for shipping, I've run into it a couple of times but I think it was vendor-required in my case. I have noticed how each item seems to coming separately in its own package (quite _large_ packages sometimes!) I don't know what's up with that but the same thing happened with Nordstroms. I ordered Burberry Sheer Luminous Fluid Foundation (Trench .05) and it arrived today in a huge box. Two shoe boxes would have fit and the only thing in the huge box was my little bottle of foundation....along with lots and lots of brown paper. Odd.


----------



## skyblue

I looked at the Shu oils...so many choices!  I am also considering the Bobbi Brown cleansing oil. Thanks *Jen* and *ellesu*! . *Cobbie*, I still need to check out Whoo. 

*SN*, I have never tried any of the Paula's Choice before. I will keep it in mind.

I re-ordered my _Tom Ford Brow Sculptor_ since I won't get to Neimans in the next few days. I am using the Replenishment Program so I won't run out.

I get those big paper filled boxes from Nordstrom as well. When they arrive I wonder what I ordered? When I realize it's just a lipstick, or something small, I am left to ponder their wasteful practice.


----------



## corkyb

Nordstrom's Buy 2 get one free mascara madness sale is today only.  

Cobbie, do you still use that Guerlain Noir mascara that comes in the case and then you buy refills for?


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *corky*, I've never used the Guerlain mascara with refills. I'm now using L'Oreal Million Lashes Mascara.
> 
> Edit - Ooops, my mistake. I just checked my discard list and found Guerlain 'Noir G' Black. It was not the new tube and if it was refillable I don't remember.


I've been using the L'Oreal Million Lashes, too, and love it!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *corky*, I've never used the Guerlain mascara with refills. I'm now using L'Oreal Million Lashes Mascara.
> 
> Edit - Ooops, my mistake. I just checked my discard list and found Guerlain 'Noir G' Black. It was not the new tube and if it was refillable I don't remember.


I hope you didn't discard that tube; you paid $50 for it and it's refillable. It's not the one with the two brushes, right? It's a shorter fatter tube?


----------



## corkyb

Does anyone have the Sephora F&F code? It's starting in a few days, I think and Ihaven't received.  Strikes me I got it off this thread last year.
Thanks
Paula


----------



## LauraB

I use a clarisonic. Does anyone know if I can use cleansing oils with it?


----------



## Jen

I had the Guerlain Nior G, but returned it. I didn't like it as much as the gold tube with 2 brushes. Which, I ordered 2 of last night and got the free Armani. Thanks *Paula*. I liked Loreal's Million Lashes too, though not nearly as much as They're Real or my absolute favorite gold tube Guerlain. Nothing will beat that, so I just gave in and ordered the 2 so I could try the Armani!

I love ordering everything online like I do, but I despise packaging. The absolute worst was the bigger than a shoebox size cardboard box with a ton of paper and just a Shu eyebrow pencil in it. Insane.

*Paula*, I read the VIB sale will be around the 16th or 18th or so. I know the Friends and Family that was last year is gone this year (not open to everyone anymore, but Sephora employees and their friends & family), but they say they're having something for VIBs and probably eventually Beauty Insiders. If you're VIB you'll get the e-mail, I haven't seen it yet. The VIB is supposedly 20%, but I'm not sure what the Beauty Insider deal will be.


----------



## corkyb

Oh I think I'm still VIB, but I thought I read that they had F&F pre sale which was almost impossible to get a code for and the F&F regular sale starts around the 11th or so.  But my memory has holes in it so take if FWIW.  Now you have me wishing I bought the two gold cases.  I didn't buy any mascara and I know I will regret it. LEt me know what you think of the Armani.  I love the gold also, but I also love the Lancome Definicils and the Givenchy (?) little round stub one.  I didn't see that on the site though they did have Lancome.  But I just opened a gold one.  I have one of each of the others, I have a couple of Tarte Mascaras and some small sample ones, so I thought I would sit it out.  I know I'll regret it when my gold tube runs out.

On another topic, has anyone heard from Neo since the hurricane?  I am not sure exactly where she lives in NY, but I thought it might be more toward the lower section of Manhattan.  It's such a mess in NYC; it's a complete disaster.  I am involved through my work and I can't believe some of the stories and concerns.  I hope she is ok.  I"ve been so focused on work, I am now just starting to think of all the people I know in NYC via the internet.  
Neo, chime in if you read this or anyone of you that may have heard from her  A bit worried


----------



## Neo

*Corky*, thank you so much for thinking of me - it has been a very long week here, in the southern part of Manhattan.... I have been without power, heat, or hot water since Monday, and with cold water on and off. Power was restored about 15mn ago, and it feels soooooo good to be out of the darkness! I'm also hoping the elevators will be working tomorrow, as going up and down 14 floors every day has been quite a workout . I should have hot water and heating by the end of this week, and I'm hoping sooner rather than later, as it's been getting cold lately. Still, I'm safe and sound, so is Neo, and the power is back - things are definitely looking better 

Of course, I've missed the Nordies mascara sale, but there are really worse things in life than that (and I did manage to pick up the new Chanel volume mascara at Bloomies this afternoon - what can I say, the store was warm and bright ...)


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> "warm and bright".....okay, let's say it was because it was "warm and bright" and absolutely nothing to do with new mascara. Got it.
> 
> Soooo glad you and Neo are safe. Ugh! 14 floors! Stationary bicycle, here I come.


Lol, of course it was only because it was warm and bright!!!!!! And then I just stumbled upon the new mascara, and had to pick it up, to cheer me up tomorrow morning, you know ...

Yeah, those 14 floors have made me feel old.... Seriously a killer! Then again, they have kept me warm (last night I was so cold, I just went down and back up again at 10PM to warm up  - it worked too )...


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> I hate to be cold but the thought of doing that many floors of stairs just to get warm boggles my mind. Kudos to you.


Well, all the working out I do on a daily basis had to come in handy at some point  



Cobbie said:


> If I had a nickel for every cosmetic product you've stumbled upon.....


What do you mean?? I don't get it.... I mean, I DID resist looking at the new lipsticks, so...


----------



## skyblue

I am so happy to see you posting again, *Neo*! Glad things are starting to return to normal, and that you were able to have a bit of retail therapy to lift your spirits! 

Yes, *Cobbie*, those nickels add up quickly!!!


----------



## corkyb

Neo, so glad to hear from you.  you have been on my mind on and off all week.  I can't imagine 14 floors; and all you bought was MASCARA I"d have had a new iphone or something to play with; oh yeah, as soon as the power went back on.

Start up that kitchen aide.  Get cookin'; you'll warm the place up in no time. Oh and I do think a bit more retail is in order.  I have been without power for severa days and for 9 days in December a few years ago.  Not fun.  I couldn't stay in my house that time.  Believe me, lots retail therapy helps a lot.  A Coach purse, some Chantecaille, your favorite perfume, a new look, speaking of which I bought a bunch of Armani things.  Two pallettes of Eyes to Kill quads.  I bought the silver one and I LOVE it.  I bought another one, can't remember the name and it's eh?  But I do love the makeup. Then I bought a blush that Cobbie was buying, it's called violet something or other. Absolutely no violet to be found, but it's rather lovely neutral shade.  Cobbie, how do you like it?  And I didn't buy the foundation that I was orginally going to buy!  go figure.  I did buy your concealer, but the package was so damn small for that price, I almost wondered if they sent me a sample by mistake.  And ooh they were supposed to send me Maestro samples of concealer and foundation and nada, so I wasn't too impressed with that website, but that quad silver eye shadow is a beauty.  And I haven't been wearing anything but BB heather cream shadow for quite a while now  I'm not really much of a shadow or eyeliner person.  The silver quad has a gorgeous black powder for lining and I think I need Ruby to explain that tightlining thing to me again so I can try it.

Paula


----------



## Neo

Hahaha *Cobbie*!

Thank you *Skyblue*!

And thank you *Corkyb*!!!! And I agree with you, I should totally go nuts on retail therapy, and I'm gearing up for it big time (especially now that the elevators work again, and I can actually envisage carrying stuff up!) . I've been eying that grey/silver Armani quad, so glad to hear you like it!!!!! But then again, I've been falling in love with the Tom ford quad I got recently, and may want to get another one... Hmmm....

I also wanted to report back that the new Chanel Volume mascara was not to my liking. Not that bad, but just nothing special for the price, and so it will be going back - just not worth $30. My favorite, and HG still remains the Guerlain, the one with 2 brushes, but in the black double brushed tube (looks like *Jen*'s golden one). The Guerlain cost an arm and a leg, and doesn't last that long, but at least it's phenomenal, so it's ok 

OK, what beige and violet Armani blush are you ladies talking about? I've been having blush sickness lately anyway, and will be taking the Chanel mascara back to Bloomies, and they have an Armani counter, sooooo.....


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> *corkyb*, when I got the Armani Beige Violet blush I thought . It looked almost like a brown. I didn't want to spend the money to return it so I just stuck it in a drawer and filed away my plan to always order from either a local store or one that had free shipping. When you posted about it I decided to use it today and _WOW!_ it's great! It gives that subtle beige/pink/neutral tone that looks wonderful. Now I realize the value of swatching cosmetics for true colors. It's a keeper!


_Classic_ Cobbie!!! I love it. It really is amazing how things can look different on - like the Dior Rosy Glow blush. Never in a million years would that hot pink work on my skin, but it's goooorgeous. It's always worth a swatch! I also really want to dig around this drawer of yours......

*Neo*, I'm so glad to hear you're safe and sound and with power!! I need to find out what my excuse is for my "retail therapy", which is "therapy" for absolutely nothing. It rained here for awhile, and I was sick for a few days............that's what did it. Sick on the couch for 2 days with an iPad - DANGEROUS. 
I could no longer resist this - 
http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/10/dior-5-couleurs-couture-colour_20.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BestThingsInBeauty+%28Best+Things+in+Beauty%29

Got it at Nordstrom, but their picture for it is wrong. I can't wait to get it.

She's right, the Guerlain mascara costs an arm and a leg, but there is just nothing like it - and I've tried a million of them. I do like the Benefit They're Real a lot (*Neo*, one day you MUST try this one) for the price, but it still isn't the Guerlain. It's probably my #2. I had instant lust with the Lancome Defencils, but that faded after about 2 weeks. It started to clump, badly - after 2 WEEKS! Even the Guerlain lasts longer than that, and that just runs out - there is never a clump to be found with that one. I think Diorshow is the worst mascara on the planet, I totally don't get that one at all. Clinique makes some decent ones (except the brush then comb, that one is BAD), but nothing amazing.

Oh - Beauty.com is having their 20% off Friends & Family event. I keep thinking of things I need, but end up adding most to my Sephora cart waiting for that one. I just like their return policy better, so if I can get it there I will.


----------



## Jen

JUST got my Sephora VIB code.  It's November 8-12, code CELEBRATE.  I don't think it works if you're not VIB.  Man, that's sooner than I expected!  Have to refine my cart, it's out of control right now.


----------



## skyblue

I need _links_ and _photos_ of that eyeshadow!! I'm not sure which one. Help a gal out!   

*Jen*, we need to go to *Cobbie's* together to play in her closet AND her makeup drawer*s*


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Especially when following *Neo's* bread crumbs.....
> 
> *corkyb*, when I got the Armani Beige Violet blush I thought . It looked almost like a brown. I didn't want to spend the money to return it so I just stuck it in a drawer and filed away my plan to always order from either a local store or one that had free shipping. When you posted about it I decided to use it today and _WOW!_ it's great! It gives that subtle beige/pink/neutral tone that looks wonderful. Now I realize the value of swatching cosmetics for true colors. It's a keeper!


i had the same reaction, Cobbie. I thought it was a flat bronzer or something.> But what a a natural looking blush it gives me. I think it's my new favorite. More than the Dior pink. It will look good with anything and it's a keeper for sure. Is anyone else having trouble being on line tonight? Jees. My internet is stuck or something. It's slower than molasses


----------



## corkyb

I get first dibs on Cobbie's drawers.  I would have loved that Guerlan Noir case.  
But I will get over it when I look through your drawers of stuff you don't use.  
And your colors are my colors sooooo.


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> I need _links_ and _photos_ of that eyeshadow!! I'm not sure which one. Help a gal out!
> 
> *Jen*, we need to go to *Cobbie's* together to play in her closet AND her makeup drawer*s*


Do you mean the Dior Fairy Golds? Here is the link to Nordstrom, but they show the picture of the Night Golds. Which appears to have sold out or something, it's not there anymore - except for the picture. Luckily I didn't want that one. Anyway, the one I got is called Fairy Golds, and the pictures on BTiB are much better than the one that was on Nordstrom. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dior-5-couleurs-grand-bal-eyeshadow-palette/3383806?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=211

I think we should all drive to Dallas - from the sounds of these drawerS we could all have fun in there I think! Too bad our colors are pretty opposite, but I'm sure I can find something in there 
As for closets, mine might be the one you want to dig through - I have quite a collection of clothes, shoes, scarves and jewelry


----------



## hudsonam

*Neo*, I'm so glad you're ok. This weather is absolutely crazy. I am in NJ and what's happened here and in NYC is tragic.

So... I just got an email for the Clarisonic Mia 2 on QVC and I had to buy it.  I kind of regretted selling my Mia, and with the easy pay, travel case, two speeds and extended returns for the holidays, I couldn't pass it up. Oh, and free shipping! I got the b/w leopard. I just wish I could have waited to see it on air so I could get a better idea of the colors. Here's the link!

http://www.qvc.com/ProductDisplay?x=0&partNumber=A228269&y=0&storeId=10251&sc=A228269-ISRC&langId=-1&catalogId=10151&keyword=A228269&ddkey=http:CatalogSearch&promo=RJ3&cm_ven=APTSV&cm_cat=CLARISONIC_110812&cm_pla=ACTIVE&cm_ite=HERO_A228269_6VB:TSVBeauty


----------



## Ruby296

Hi Ladies, glad to see some updates on this thread. I've not been very active on this thread for a while b/c I haven't bought anything since I received the Shu eyelash curler. I'm glad to hear from you *Neo*, that you're ok & finally have your power back. I've been thinking about all the folks I know in NYC & the tri-state area. I can't imagine how hard it must be for those struggling to cope w/the aftermath of Sandy.

*Corky*, I'm no expert at tightlining but basically you take your liner of choice & smush the liner into the base of your upper lashes w/a flat liner brush. You're filling in the gaps between your lashes. It defines your eye w/out looking very obvious. I use the Laura Mercier tightline cake liner in Ebony. I did try it in Marine Blue but the color was not as deep as I would've liked. There was also very little difference between this & the ebony so I couldn't justify keeping it. HTH!


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> Hi Ladies, glad to see some updates on this thread. I've not been very active on this thread for a while b/c I haven't bought anything since I received the Shu eyelash curler. I'm glad to hear from you *Neo*, that you're ok & finally have your power back. I've been thinking about all the folks I know in NYC & the tri-state area. I can't imagine how hard it must be for those struggling to cope w/the aftermath of Sandy.
> 
> *Corky*, I'm no expert at tightlining but basically you take your liner of choice & smush the liner into the base of your upper lashes w/a flat liner brush. You're filling in the gaps between your lashes. It defines your eye w/out looking very obvious. I use the Laura Mercier tightline cake liner in Ebony. I did try it in Marine Blue but the color was not as deep as I would've liked. There was also very little difference between this & the ebony so I couldn't justify keeping it. HTH!


Is it a powder liner or a gel or liquid? Can you tell or post a picture of a flat liner brush? Thanks

I don't know what eyeshadow skyblue was talking about, but if it was the silver quad by Armani, tell me what you want to know.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Is it a powder liner or a gel or liquid? Can you tell or post a picture of a flat liner brush? Thanks
> 
> I don't know what eyeshadow skyblue was talking about, but if it was the silver quad by Armani, tell me what you want to know.


The LM liner is a pressed powder (like eyeshadow). You can use water, Visine, Fix +, or the LM Activator. You use a drop or so & mix it into a thin paste. You'll have to play w/the consistency to see what works for you. I don't mix in the liner itself; I put a drop of activator in the cap of a water bottle, dip the brush into it & then into the cakeliner. Move your brush back & forth to form the paste, don't swirl. One other thing about the Activator is that once you use it on the cake it makes it resistant to using water. You might want to start w/water first. I can't post pics but if you go to www.lauramercier.com & search for the cakeliner the brush will be there also. It's just a short handled flat brush w/stiff bristles, looks like a traditional paintbrush.


----------



## hudsonam

Someone tell me why I need or don't need another pair of leggings. I've just recently acquired two pairs of Yummie Tummie leggings plus one pair of their boot cut pants, plus I already had one pair of Loft leggings. Now Lysse has a pair of leggings on sale for $35!!! I want! What do I do?

https://www.lysse.com/shop.php?product=the-best-shapewear-leggings-ever-ponte-knit-knee-seam-detail


----------



## ellesu

Glad all you NY and NJ ladies are fine - and have power and water! Lots of empathy from my part of the world. A current topic of water cooler conversation is whether it would be better being without power during the heat or the cold. Basic agreement - neither one. I hope you ladies had plenty of toilet tissue - I just ran out of my _hurricane supply_. T-paper is one of the first things I start stock piling before hurricane season. Sorry, TMI. 

I need recommendations for a Blu-Ray player. I'm thinking of getting hubby one for Christmas. I just ordered Amazon's Mel Gibson Gold Box Deal and the discs are Blu-Ray. We have regular DVD players. Hubby has a huge DVD collection (all regular DVD) so I need a Blu-Ray player that can play regular DVDs. Anyone know of a good one?

*hudsonam*, you *need* those leggings! Think of all the power outages in your area. They could be life-saving (or at the very least, helpful)!  Seriously, since *Jen* talked about wearing leggings a while back that's all I've been buying. Love them! I got the shorter capri style for summer and now I'm stocking up on longer ones for winter. My only problem is finding tops and sweaters long enough because no way I can wear them without out covering my behind.


----------



## Jen

Maybe I'm the wrong person to ask (as *ellesu* just pointed out ) but the answer is always YES to if you need more leggings!!! I wear them pretty much every day, and don't care anymore what anyone else thinks. I sit at a computer all day, I'm going to be comfortable and that's all there is to it. Once you go leggings it's hard to go back!!! Plus if you do it right, you look more stylish than not anyway!! Leggings, a long sweater, and tall boots - my winter wardrobe. I have spent the last year or so accumulating tops that are long, because I also cannot even dream of wearing them without covering my behind and at least 6" or so inches below it. No one wants to see that. TJ Maxx/Marshalls are good places to go, but really I just grab them when I see them. Lots from Target, etc. Search for 'tunic' on any website and you'll get a bunch of results.

My absolute favorite leggings are still Soma. They have a new Cocoa color that I pretty much have to have. Looks like navy is on sale there for $25, the rest are $35.

I'm trying to learn tightlining, I got Bobbi Brown's gel eyeliner (came highly recommended) and a brush from Hakuhodo (OBSESSED with their brushes) to use. I keep forgetting to try it!!! Usually I'm rushed in the morning, and usually I don't do makeup on the weekends. I need to remember to do that.

*ellesu*, we have a Samsung Blu Ray, I always trust Samsung. I got it at Best Buy for around $130. My requirements were Netflix and Pandora, it has both. I still remember buying my first DVD player all those years ago and paying like $400 for it. I guess same goes with my Kindle 1, things just get cheaper!

*hudsonam*, I'm so glad you got another Mia!! I forwarded that e-mail to a friend of mine that keeps holding out. That's a good price, especially with free shipping. I can't imagine being without my Clarisonic ever again!


----------



## hudsonam

I knew I could count on you guys!  They have been ordered! I have been trying to compile a collection of long tops, and I am OBSESSED with this sweater. It is so cute and so soft, and it's on sale! It's not showing up with the additional 20% off, but it should be so you just enter a note in the special instructions as you check out. I got it in silver and fig. It looks ADORABLE with skinny jeans and knee high boots, and just as cute with leggings. Covers my bum plus maybe 4-5 more inches or so.

http://www.bodenusa.com/en-US/Womens-Tunics/WK766/Womens-Stitch-Detail-Jumper.html


----------



## Jen

LOVE that *hudsonam*!


----------



## Ruby296

That's a gorgeous tunic, *Hudsonam*! I love leggings too, the comfort factor can't be beat. But I'm petite so long tunics are not the best look for me. I do have an old soft denim shirt that I wear with leggings but that's about it. I wish I could wear them more often.


----------



## hudsonam

I have been wearing leggings a lot this fall because all of the skirts that I used to wear with my boots are too small.


----------



## ellesu

*Jen*, thanks for the Samsung recommendation. There is a Best Buy just down the road from me so I'll probably stop in - unless I get my head together enough to look through alllllllll the ones on Amazon. That confuses me when I'm not certain what I'm looking for.

Cute, cute sweater *hudsonam*! I'm headed back to look at it now....

*Ruby*, I know what you mean about being petite and wearing leggings. I'm 5' (just) so I have to be very, very careful or I'll look ridiculous. I just last year donated a long boyfriend type denim shirt. Dang it! That would have worked.


----------



## hudsonam

*Ellesu*, get it!! You will love it! And they have a great return policy.

So I hit my local mall this afternoon (thank you Nor'easter for the snow day from work!) which has been renovating and adding some nicer stores, and I was in heaven! Sur la Table, Sephora, Teavana... And more to come! Yay! I loved Sur la Table. They had much more fun stuff than I expected. I was expecting more of a Williams Sonoma. And we are redoing our kitchen so I can't wait to shop there once it's done!


----------



## Ruby296

*Ellesu*, it's not easy being height challenged but I'd rather be petite than overly tall.

*Hudsonam*, I love Sur la Table! I used to go to one in Columbus but haven't been in almost 3 yrs now. I think they have more eclectic stuff there than Williams-Sonoma, but I do like the classic things at WS.

Forgot to share that we finally have a buyer for the house. It's a contingent offer (they have to enter into contract by 12/31/12). My realtor doesn't think they'll be successful given the continued slow market here. But I guess we'll just extend it unless a better offer comes along. I was hoping to be out of here before Christmas this year but it's not looking good....


----------



## Someone Nameless

hudsonam said:


> I knew I could count on you guys!  They have been ordered! I have been trying to compile a collection of long tops, and I am OBSESSED with this sweater. It is so cute and so soft, and it's on sale! It's not showing up with the additional 20% off, but it should be so you just enter a note in the special instructions as you check out. I got it in silver and fig. It looks ADORABLE with skinny jeans and knee high boots, and just as cute with leggings. Covers my bum plus maybe 4-5 more inches or so.
> 
> http://www.bodenusa.com/en-US/Womens-Tunics/WK766/Womens-Stitch-Detail-Jumper.html


How does this sweater run size wise? I don't like them to be too hugging....etc.


----------



## hudsonam

*SN*, It's not too fitted at all, but not baggy. It's perfect. The size chart is right on for me. I'm 5'5" and around 36/30/39 and the 8 is just right.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, congratulations on the contract on your house. The owners of the house across the street held a contingent contract on it for several months because the buyers' contract on their house fell though due to foundation problems. The across the street owners waited until the buyers could repair their foundation and get another buyer for their house. They finally closed on both and the new owners did an eight month renovation on the house across the street. Hopefully, yours will work out as well.


*Cobbie*, thanks for sharing about your neighbors. That sounds like it was quite the process. It gives me encouragement to hear that it worked out. The buyers I have are trying to sell an 8+ acre property at a pretty hefty price. It's also out in the sticks & the school district attached to the home is not one of the better ones. And that's before they get into inspections & potential structural problems in the house. Trying to be positive but also realistic. Time will tell.


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> *Cobbie*, thanks for sharing about your neighbors. That sounds like it was quite the process. It gives me encouragement to hear that it worked out. The buyers I have are trying to sell an 8+ acre property at a pretty hefty price. It's also out in the sticks & the school district attached to the home is not one of the better ones. And that's before they get into inspections & potential structural problems in the house. Trying to be positive but also realistic. Time will tell.


Ruby, where are you moving to?


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> Ruby, where are you moving to?


Hoping to stay here but it depends on finding work etc.


----------



## hudsonam

*Ruby*, good luck with your house!

So, what kind of wallet do you all carry? I'm itching for a new one and I'm trying to find a deal on a Lodis wallet. I had one once that I loved. I think I still have it, but it's smaller than I'd like. I'm just trying to get some other ideas.


----------



## skyblue

In my larger purses I carry a Michael Kors wallet.  It's really nice.  In my cross body handbags, I use a small Dooney & Bourke Florentine leather coin purse for cash, and a Michael Kors card keeper.  Works out perfectly.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've had Oral B and Sonicare both but prefer Sonicare.  The Oral B head just seemed small.  My favorite Sonicare I got at Sam's.  It has one charger with two handles so that hubby and I don't have to share.  Where the brush attaches to the handle is the thin, narrow type instead of the big screw on type.  Those just get gunky, imo.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I used one forever and have never had one die.  I threw the first one away because I wanted the new style.  You my love the Oral B.  It is a different feel and I used one for a long time too.  I don't think I could go back to brushing my teeth 'by hand' again.  I'm spoiled but my dental hygienist always comments on how clean my teeth are and that if all her patients were like mine, her job would be easy.


----------



## skyblue

Our Sonicare also died!


----------



## hudsonam

*SN*, ours says the same thing.  We've had an Oral B and Sonicare and I like them both. Actually, my son is using our old Oral B now.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Cobbie said:


> Aaaack! Page 2! Here to save the day.
> 
> My Sonicare died and I have forgotten how to use a regular toothbrush.  I bought it from my dentist and I don't remember when that was but it was at the time we all were discussing it here. It seems like it had a short life but it was probably longer than I think. I ordered an Oral B 5000 today from Soap.com. It has a round head so I'll see how I like that.


I've had an Oral B for years, but I wasn't that crazy about it. I recently (like in the last week!) bought a Sonicare and I LOVE it! My mouth feels so much cleaner. I like it much better than the Oral B and I doubt I will use anything else in the future.


----------



## corkyb

I went to Sephora today and I bitched at the guy because they were out of things I wanted and I didn't get my coupon til yesterday.  He said lots of people were complaining and to watch my email as they may extend it.  I was most ticked they were out of the Shiseido cotton pads.  

I did buy the Laura Mercier tightlining brush and when I got home and looked through all my brushes, I think I actually have a few tightlining brushes. I bought the brown cake liner, the JacK Black kit of lippies, although I think Nordstroms has better flavors and I may order theirs also.  I also bought a red lipstain.  Ihave been saying I can no longer wear lipstick for years now.  Because of my age.  I tried a gorgeous Red in teh Yves St. Laureint Gloss lip stain and I think I really love it.  I could not believe I was walking around with red lips once again.  When I was younger I could wear as deep or bright a lipstick as I ever wanted to and it all looked great.  Then something happened ( I got lines and wrinkles I think), my skin got thinner and lipstick all looked gaudy to me  And this one is a stain, so it's very long wearing but not drying and it does not hardly come off at all while drinking or eating water.    Oh and I got the Stila lip glosses.  

I have a bunch of other things in my cart right now.  I wonder if the 20% ended

What did everyone else get?  

Paula


----------



## hudsonam

I want to know why I don't get this Sephora VIB coupon... ever!    It says I'm a VIB, so where's my coupon??


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> I want to know why I don't get this Sephora VIB coupon... ever!  It says I'm a VIB, so where's my coupon??


Oh no!! That's weird. Did you check your spam/junk folders? You can check your settings under your account online to make sure you have them emailed. If you get the other emails though I don't know why you wouldn't get this one. I believe the sale is through today, you could try logging in and using the code CELEBRATE. I just checked - it works, and it is supposedly through today unless it does get extended.

I fortunately ordered early while they still had the Shiseido cotton pads (I got 5 of them, I'm obsessed and never want to be without, they're sold out online now too) and my Guerlain meteorites primer that is also now sold out. I also got the Shiseido foundation brush, a backup of my Guerlain Lingerie de Peau foundation, the In the Lip set, 2 more of my Josie Maran Hair serum, the Ole Henriksen Blue/Black Berry Enzyme Mask (on the recommendation of the Non Blonde), some brush cleaners & a brush shampoo, and both the MUFE and Lorac eye primers because I couldn't decide. I'll probably return the one I like least. I love the Edward Bess eye primer but I think it's a little too drying for me in an Ohio winter. We'll see. I have a few more things in my cart I have to decide on.

I have always had an Oral B Sonic (saw a Sonicare at Kohls the other day and noticed it was Philips, mine is a Sonic Complete and is Oral B) - it's on it's last legs. If I leave it on the charger too long it doesn't work the full 2 minutes - like if I go out of town and leave it on the charger, it works for about a minute then dies  - so I appreciate the discussion here. I've been holding out to let it totally die, but now it's just irritating me. I almost got a Sonicare at Kohls this weekend while I had the 30% off coupon (plus it was on sale, with a mail in rebate) - it also had a brush UV cleaner thingy which was cool. I have $30 in Kohls cash so may have to go back and get it.

Speaking of Kohls - to ladies that love leggings as much as I do, right now they have a TON of sweater dress type tops that are perfect with leggings. I got a cool green/black thick striped one.


----------



## corkyb

Which Meteorites do you like Jen?  I have the LImited Edition D'Or from two years ago.  I have the Puccini in my basked.  Not sure whether I should get that or a regular one.  

My D'OR is still working, but it's over half gone.

Paula


----------



## corkyb

hudsonam said:


> I want to know why I don't get this Sephora VIB coupon... ever!  It says I'm a VIB, so where's my coupon??


Are you a VIB or a Beauty Inisider? I think you have to spend a certain amount each year to remain VIB (and I'm sure you probably do, LOL). Mine finally came on Saturday, hard copy in the mail. I never did get an email. The SA told me to watch email to see if it gets extended. I thought yesterday was last day. There were several things I wanted but they were out of!


----------



## Jen

I have the original meteorites in #3 and the LE Pucci - I like them both!    

Oh and you do have to spend a certain amount to be VIB, I think it's $350 a year.


----------



## hudsonam

Oh no, I'm a beauty insider. Sadly, I do not spend $350 a year at sephora.


----------



## Jen

Don't worry, I heard there will be a discount for Beauty Insiders sometime this holiday season.  I think it may be 15%, but I'm not positive about that.


----------



## corkyb

Do you think the VIB will last a few more days?


----------



## Jen

I wouldn't have said so, but since you said you talked to that SA and he said a lot of people were complaining - maybe.  I haven't seen an e-mail yet or anything.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

So the seltbelt buckle belts have been around for a while, but the designs I am used to involve car brands. Then I found they have diversified in designs since I was in high school. Now I own three belts since my discover yesterday.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jen, please give us a report on the eye primers.  I've been using the Urban Decay Primer Potion and it's just OK but the tube flakes.  I end up with little purple paint flakes stuck all over my face after using it.


----------



## Jen

Will do.  I got my order yesterday, but have a big event tonight so grabbed the Edward Bess this morning since I know it works.  I'll try one of the others tomorrow.  

Cute belts!  I also didn't know they made seatbelt belts.  Makes sense.  

I just saw an ad at the bottom of the page for Leaf Filter.  Whatever you do, DO NOT USE THIS COMPANY.  I had a very very very bad experience with that company, all I can say is they paid us to keep our story to ourselves.  Stay far, far away.


----------



## Someone Nameless

They may have paid you to keep it to yourselves, but when they are awful business people, it is hard to hide and keep quiet. Check out these other reviews: http://www.yelp.com/biz/leaffilter-seattle


----------



## Jen

Unfortunately not at all surprised.  Also unfortunately we just had it installed last month (only 30' of it though, on the sides of the screened in porch that are 25' up on a very sloped part of our yard - that has a giant tree living above it, the gutters always get clogged) so I haven't had experience (YET) with it not working.  Just everything else negative that you can imagine.  It was an overall awful experience.


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, that is awful! My parents had something similar done last year and fortunately it worked out well for them. I was worried when they told me they were doing it because I thought, this could be a total scam, but it is fine so far, knock on wood. NOT the same company though.

I busted out my Clarisonic Mia 2 last night and it's getting it's first full charge.  I tried the Fresh Soy Cleanser they sent with it though, and I really like it a lot. I think it removed my eye makeup better than Purity. I don't know what people are talking about when they say that it removes eye makeup. I don't wear anything waterproof, and I don't wear a lot of eye makeup AT ALL - Just some light eyeliner and mascara only on my top lashes - and I have yet to find a cleanser that removes it well. And I'm just too darn lazy to use eye makeup remover... could be why I sold the last Mia... I have to take that extra step before I wash my face and sometimes that is too much for me to deal with. LOL!


----------



## hudsonam

Someone Nameless said:


> Jen, please give us a report on the eye primers. I've been using the Urban Decay Primer Potion and it's just OK but the tube flakes. I end up with little purple paint flakes stuck all over my face after using it.


I haven't had that problem with the tube.  I love UD's primer. I use it on blemishes and it really helps my concealer stay put.


----------



## Jen

*hudsonam* I'm glad your parents had a better experience than I did! Actually in the end, with the exception of all the fighting we had to do, I have the system installed at half the price I originally paid (which is really more in line of what it's actually worth, in my opinion), as long as it works we're happy(ish). We got our money from them yesterday and are going out for a steak dinner on them for my birthday next week   

I used the Lorac eye primer this morning. When I squired it out of the tube I had hopes if it being less drying, and I think it was a little more moisturizing than the Edwards Bess, but not by a ton. Will report on staying power once I know a little better. I have a bottle of the UD, I didn't really like it so it's in my makeup graveyard. I think I got in as part of a value set so I can't return it. I know everyone raves about it, and I don't really remember why I didn't like it, I just didn't. One I do actually like is Stila's prime pot, I got that at a duty free in Canada for like $8, I always forget about that one.

Here's a smoothie recipe plus 99 superfood "secrets" free kindle book today -


----------



## skyblue

I received a sample of the Lorac eyeshadow primer and I really like it. My eyeshadow stayed true and looked good at the end of the day. 

Happy Birthday early, *Jen*!!  When is the actual day?


----------



## Someone Nameless

hudsonam, maybe I've just tossed my UD around too much in my makeup bag.

Have any of you ever tried the Lancôme Effacernes Waterproof Protective Undereye Concealer?  It gets pretty good reviews but I have not tried it.

Happy Birthday early, Jen.  I hope that steak dinner was fabulous.


----------



## Jen

I really liked the Lorac too, *skyblue*!! No creasing at all when I took it off 12+ hours later, and that's rare.

Thanks guys!! It's actually Friday the 23rd, Black Friday!! How appropriate  It's on Thanksgiving every 4-5 years or so.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I need a recommendation and I knew exactly where to come.  I asked for lists from family members for Christmas.  One list has 'makeup brushes' on it.  Can anyone recommend some brushes that are nice but not too terribly expensive?  This will only be a part of her Christmas so I can't buy the best or the ones I'd really like to buy.

OR.....if you got a request like that and you bought some individual brushes (as opposed to a set) which ones would you get?

Thank you AA friends.  I know I can count on you.


----------



## ellesu

*SN*, I picked up a set of Crown brushes a while back from Haute Look. I like the ones I've used. They wash and dry well. I don't regularly use makeup brushes so I'm sure others who do will be chiming in. Calling *Jen*!  I think she mentioned the Crown brushes that I bought.

I sent back my Burberry Luminous Fluid Foundation (I think that's its name) because it was a bit too drying. I hated to do it because I really liked the texture. I do still use the heck out of the Burberry Fresh Glow. I need a non-drying blush so I think I'll go read some of the recent blush recommendations from this thread.


----------



## corkyb

Eleisu,

The luminous foundation was drying?  Oh no, that was going to be my next purchase.

Tarte has a great reputations for their Amazonian Clay blushes.  They had a special of four blushes (I think one may have been a highlighter though) for the holidays.  YOu can buy from Sephora, QVC or Tarte.com  Tarte.com was having a 20% off sale, F&F, don't know if it's still on or not.

I bought a Giorgio Armani blush that I love.  I think it's called Beige Violet.  It's more of just a lovely neutral color though, no glisten to it either.  I really love it and I think it will go with most anything.  The NARS Orgasm is nice blush, but has a lot of shimmer to it.  Bobbi Brown, my old go to also makes nice powder blushes.  She also makes a creme pot that doubles as blush and a lip color.  MY BB stuff is older though and she may have reformulated.  I wore her blushes for a long time and have a bunch of colors.  It's nice to use a neutral blush of hers to sweep on and a brighter blush as a "pop" on your cheeks.  That what the BB SA's always said when I was into having makeovers there.  

I got a sample of the BB BB creme.  Have you or anyone else tried it?  It's new.  If anyone likes her regular moisturizer, the once a year holiday size should be popping up soon.  She always makes a larger size of  a couple of moisturizers, sometimes a cleanser and eye makeup remover.  I try and buy then.  Her hydrating moisturizer is very very moisturizing but not heavy at all.  Her EXTRA line is the absolute best if you have really dry skin.  Word is she formulated it for herself.  

Sandra, I have a set of Bobbi Brown brushes that I bought on ebay about five years ago.  I like them a lot.  They were way cheaper, and I could not tell if they are real or not, but they have held up well and they don't shed.  Mid expensive I guess.  Not as bad as the ones people here were buying; Coco Beau and Louise Young, or probably even Chanel.  I have a set of Chanel too, but they are really old now.  Bobby Brown has a holiday special I saw today of some smaller brushes in a gold case, I think, for a pretty good price.  There were about four or five basic brushes and it could fit in your purse.  Looked pretty nice, but maybe not big enough for everyday morning use, not sure there.  

Don't buy the Tarte brushes.  I got one with some foundation and the thing sheds black hairs all over my face.  It's junk and I'm mad about it actually.

I need a good foundation stipple brush I think.  Anyone know of one?  I am not even sure what they look like but the Amazonian Clay foundation said to dot it on with a brush and I think that is stippling.  I want that foundation too.  I missed getting it in the Sephora sale because I thought it would go longer and I had stuff in my care that I lost out on.  Story of my life , doncha know?


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> I need a recommendation and I knew exactly where to come. I asked for lists from family members for Christmas. One list has 'makeup brushes' on it. Can anyone recommend some brushes that are nice but not too terribly expensive? This will only be a part of her Christmas so I can't buy the best or the ones I'd really like to buy.
> 
> OR.....if you got a request like that and you bought some individual brushes (as opposed to a set) which ones would you get?
> 
> Thank you AA friends. I know I can count on you.


I think EcoTools brushes are really nice & very reasonably priced. Real Techniques brushes (at Ulta) are also inexpensive & decent quality. Even ELF brushes (Studio Line) are quite good & they're only $3 & up. You can find them at Target or the website has sales all the time.


----------



## Jen

My recent obsession is Hakuhodo brushes. They have a wide variety and are all great quality - I have found that spending just a touch more on brushes is sooooooo worth it.  The brush you use can truly make the difference.  But for foundation, my HG is the Louise Young LY34, but do also love the Coco Beau BFFF.  I got my mom a Crown set to start with, she really likes them.  I have also heard really great things about Real Techniques, one of the Pixiwoo sisters started that brand. Depends on what you're willing to spend - or ask for!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*ellesu*, I was looking at the Crown Brush site. Do you remember which set you got?

*Ruby*, thanks for those recommendations. Which of those would you pick?

*Jen*, those LY and Coco Beau are my favorite too but I can't spend that much for just two and I'm not sure which brushes she actually uses. I'd like to get a set of some sort. Which Crown set did you get?


----------



## Ruby296

*SN*, I bought the EcoTools set of 5 brushes that has the powder, concealer, brow/lash & shadow brush & I also bought the big bronzer brush. The set was about $15 & the bronzer was $10. I also have a couple of ELF powder brushes (but they look like a flat top), it's great for buffing in cream or liquid foundation but I wouldn't use it for powder. I've only got the blush & foundation brushes from Real Techniques. Out of those 3 I'd get the EcoTools & then maybe toss in a few ELF if you need more. The RT brushes are nice but I like the others more.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh yikes. I was just about to order the Real Techniques. They get great reviews.

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/searching.asp?CategoryID=2101&brandname=Real+Techniques+by+Samantha+Chapman&Brand=1683&title=&submit=Find+Products


----------



## Someone Nameless

Can you tell me why you like the others better than the RT?  I'm trying to make a decision but it get confusing since I've never tried them.  

I have a reputation to uphold here.  She says I always get the best presents.    I know I spend a lot of time researching anyway.

Thank you!!!


----------



## skyblue

I have been very impressed with the brushes from IT Cosmetics!  They are really soft and lovely, and remarkably affordable compared to others on the market!  QVC has a set for $39.95, but they are currently on waitlist.  I am hoping they come in soon, but who knows if they make it by Christmas.  The item number is:  A-229204.

I have been using the Laura Mercier illuminating Tinted Moisture and it's very nice.  A little goes a long way.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Skyblue*, that would be a deal on those brushes compared to buying the IT brushes individually. I wonder what the chances are that they will come back in stock by Christmas.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> *Skyblue*, that would be a deal on those brushes compared to buying the IT brushes individually. I wonder what the chances are that they will come back in stock by Christmas.


*SN*, I know, right?? That's why I went on wait list. One brush on the IT website is $24! . Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Sent you a PM, too!


----------



## Jen

I got a Crown set VERY similar to the Sephora Airbrushed set (as in probably the same exact thing without 'Sephora' on the handle), it was on Hautelook.  That Sephora airbrush set is pretty great too, I have used that a lot in the past, and still use the concealer brush for blending concealer.  And actually, Sephora has redone their whole pro brush line and the reviews are pretty great so far.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks, Jen.  I suppose all of the Sephora discounts are now over!

Thank you all for all of the recommendations!  I will have a hard time making a decision but I appreciate the guidance.


----------



## Jen

The VIB sale is over, but I think there will be another one.  You could hold off for a bit, keep an eye out for a Beauty Insider sale, or for Crown to be back on Hautelook.  If I see it again I'll let you know!!


----------



## ellesu

*corky*, the Luminous foundation was too drying for me but just barely (if that makes any sense). I liked it enough to keep trying to make it work but returned it in the end. I'd hate for you not to give it a try because I really liked the texture. Unfortunately, I returned the BB BB creme last summer. It wasn't even boarder line for me. I found it drying and the color was _off_. I couldn't apply it smoothly either. So far the BB EXTRA BALM is what works for me lately. Thanks for the blush recommendations and BB EXTRA moisturizer is on my list to get soon.

*SN*, this is the set I have: http://crownbrush.us/mini-syntho-set-p-501.html I had forgotten they were the travel size - that's what I needed at the time. As corky mentioned they fit in your purse but might not be suitable for routine every day use.

Forgot to add that every BB item I wanted on Sephora was (and still is) out of stock.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks everyone. I'm not in a hurry. I just have to get it by Christmas. Thanks for watching, Jen.

I've been looking at this one. It is supposedly a special for November. I'm not sure if it really will go back up to $60 after November or not.

http://crownbrush.us/10-pc-professional-syntho-set-p-9.html


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> Can you tell me why you like the others better than the RT? I'm trying to make a decision but it get confusing since I've never tried them.
> 
> I have a reputation to uphold here. She says I always get the best presents.  I know I spend a lot of time researching anyway.
> 
> Thank you!!!


*SN*, the RT blush brush is a bit "floppier" than the EcoTools brushes but it is good for those blushes that are intensely pigmented. It's also egg shaped which is a little different than what I'm used to. The foundation buffing brush is more dense & I do like it but I haven't used it a whole lot yet. I tend to wear LG Balance N Brighten most often & I use the EcoTools bronzer brush for that. So it's probably not totally fair to say I like the others better, I just use them more often. Good luck in your search & I'm sure you will maintain your reputation with whatever you get 

Wanted to add that I *LOVE IT Cosmetics brushes*!! I didn't mention them b/c they are pricier than the others I recommended & I knew that holiday set on QVC was on waitlist. I didn't buy that set as I have quite a few of the full size ones. I love the angled blush brush, & their powder brushes are great too.


----------



## ellesu

Oh, no ladies! tieks vegan collection unveiling tomorrow!


----------



## Jen

Well that's just great.  Luckily I have to go to Cincinnati for the day....but unluckily because I sort of can't wait to see them.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Vegan collection sounds cool, but they need to cost alot less than the italian leather ones.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Has anyone heard of doTERRA oils?


----------



## hudsonam

cmg.sweet said:


> Vegan collection sounds cool, but they need to cost alot less than the italian leather ones.


And they're not!  That's kind of crappy.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Yeah, if I decide I want cloth shoes like that I'll go with Toms...


----------



## Jen

Very unimpressed with the vegan Tieks. Bleh.


----------



## ellesu

Add me to the unimpressed - for which I am also thankful.


----------



## ellesu

*corky*, BB has her Deluxe Size offerings posted. I ordered the Deluxe Size Soothing Cleansing Oil. My regular size bottle was running low so this was perfect timing. I thought about ordering the Deluxe Size Hydrating Face Cream but went with the Extra Balm moisturizer instead. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jen

I can't remember who I promised, but TODAY only Shu Uemura has 25% off, code SHUVIP.  If anyone has wanted to try their cleansing oils now is the time!  I also VERY highly recommend their eyeshadow!!!!!


----------



## Jen

Crown Brush is back on Hautelook tomorrow!  It starts at 11am Eastern. 

Happy Thanksgiving all!  I wish I could say I was shopping in honor of this thread, but Black Friday terrifies me in every way. I'll stick to Cyber Monday   We left dinner and half the family was heading out. They were talking strategy, "if you see something you like do NOT try it on, grab a size, buy it and exchange it later!"  
No, thank you!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks, Jen!  Now I need to decide if I want to go for that and which one or hope for the IT Cosmetics one to come back in stock.

I don't do Black Friday shopping either.  Nothing is worth that.


----------



## ellesu

Hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving - or at least a peaceful one. Jen, Black Friday terrifies me also. I'm seeing the long lines on local news.    At least people look as if they are having fun.

In case anyone is interested and didn't receive the email, Tervis is having a 20% off sale. Code = GRAVY


----------



## skyblue

I hope you all had a wonderful Thanksgiving! We sure did! 

*Black Friday*! Uh, NO WAY! This might sound funny on this thread, but it's just STUFF, and I can't think of a single thing I want badly enough to participate in that insanity! . A family member dragged me to one once when I was a kid and I vowed to never do it again! If anybody here is going, good luck and stay safe! 

*Jen*, it was me that inquired about the oils. I was going to try the BB during the F&F sale, but of course it was out of stock! That was a great sale on Shu!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Quick question - if I order from Hautelook will it arrive before Christmas?  I wouldn't chance it with Zulilly.


----------



## Jen

Thanks *Cobbie*!!

Shu is having 20% off now if you missed the 25%, code WISH2012. It's probable you'd get a Hautelook order by Christmas, but not 100%! it seems to take forever.


----------



## Jen

This is the Crown set I got for my mom, I was honestly surprised at the quality!
http://www.hautelook.com/product/6321157


----------



## Jen

You really shouldn't, they have _the best_ eyeshadow  

I'm considering a cleansing oil, but they're out of the small size if the one I want to try.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Jen*, thank you. That's the set I ordered before I saw your post. They also have KSwiss Blade Light running shoes CHEAP and that is the only kind my foot likes, so I ordered me a pair of them.

*Cobbie*, I took a chance....it says delivery by Dec. 17. I'll be holding my breath!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Thanksgiving all.
And
Happy Birthday Jen!


----------



## Jen

Thanks, *Geoff*!! Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I was skimming post and failed to say *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JEN*!!! I hope it was great!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I was skimming post and failed to say *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JEN*!!! I hope it was great!


ME, TOO!!! *Happy Birthday*, *JEN*!   . I hope it was great! Did you go to your favorite restaurant for dinner? Get any cool gifts?


----------



## Ruby296

*Happy Birthday, Jen*, hope you had a wonderful day!!


----------



## Neo

2 more mn to go: happy birthday Jen!!!!!! Hope you had a wonderful day


----------



## Jen

Awww, thanks guys!!!  It was a great day, very relaxed with some online shopping, then had friends over including my best friend's baby boy, who I absolutely adore.  My husband got me a velvet silk robe from Soft Surroundings that I've lusted after for years, I'm so excited!  Tomorrow we're going out to our favorite place for dinner, during the day is the most anticipated OSU football game of the year.  Plus 4 straight days of sleeping in, all around fantastic weekend!!!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> Awww, thanks guys!!! It was a great day, very relaxed with some online shopping, then had friends over including my best friend's baby boy, who I absolutely adore. My husband got me a velvet silk robe from Soft Surroundings that I've lusted after for years, I'm so excited! Tomorrow we're going out to our favorite place for dinner, during the day is the most anticipated OSU football game of the year. Plus 4 straight days of sleeping in, all around fantastic weekend!!!


Sounds wonderful, *Jen*! Enjoy your relaxing weekend ( most of it curled up in your comfy robe!!!) and yummy dinner! Hugs!!!


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, I know *Jen* pointed out the Crown Brush set on Haute Look for a gift, but did you see the Crown Brush set that comes with the *LEOPARD* container/case?


----------



## ellesu

*Jen*, I'm glad you had such a yummy, relaxed birthday weekend. I love it when things work out that way!

Ladies, I agree Hautelook takes so long getting things to me that I forget what I've ordered, but....I do believe they realize the time frame they are under this time of year. Now I'm off to look at that *leopard* container/case....


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> *SN*, I know *Jen* pointed out the Crown Brush set on Haute Look for a gift, but did you see the Crown Brush set that comes with the *LEOPARD* container/case?


I did see those but since I"m the leopard lover and not my DIL and they are for her and not for me, I decided against those. They were pretty cool though especially if the brushes were any good!


----------



## Jen

Thanks so much for all the birthday love everyone!!  It was a really great weekend.  I'm not in love with Monday so far though......

Wow, I just saw the Kindle Fire is $129 today.  That sort of blows my mind thinking of the $400 I paid for the original Kindle!  Too bad I really don't understand the Fire, and will stick with my iPad and PW Kindle!  

I also wanted to report back, I'm completely and totally in LOVE with the Lorac eye primer.  I used the MUFE on one eyelid one day last week, and immediately wiped it off, then put it immediately back in it's box to be returned.  Bad, very bad.  As in chunky or something.  But the Lorac is probably the very best eye primer I've ever used!!!  It's smooth and creamy, but makes eyeshadow stick for as long as you want it there.  I'd even venture to say I like it even better than the Edward Bess I was previously obsessed with - and it's much less drying.  It's a keeper, for sure!!  If you're looking for a good eye primer, try it!!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I also wanted to report back, I'm completely and totally in LOVE with the Lorac eye primer. I used the MUFE on one eyelid one day last week, and immediately wiped it off, then put it immediately back in it's box to be returned. Bad, very bad. As in chunky or something. But the Lorac is probably the very best eye primer I've ever used!!! It's smooth and creamy, but makes eyeshadow stick for as long as you want it there. I'd even venture to say I like it even better than the Edward Bess I was previously obsessed with - and it's much less drying. It's a keeper, for sure!! If you're looking for a good eye primer, try it!!


I tried it!!!! And I 100% agree with you! I am actually pretty much blown away, truth be told, as I never thought that anything could ever really work on my hooded eyes - obviously I was wrong! this thing is really amazing: applies smoothly, non-drying, but whatever you put over it stays there and doesn't move one bit until such time you've decided it needed to come off, no matter how long it's been there. Thank you so much for recommending it earlier, I would have never picked it up else


----------



## Someone Nameless

I was looking for an eye primer and I no longer have hooded eyes, so I'm going for it!  Thanks!!!


----------



## skyblue

I love the *Lorac* primer as well! I got a sample of the primer with the Unzipped pallete that I love. Great products! 

I tried to love the two Kindle PW's I had, but returned them both. Too many defects. I love the concept, but it just didn't work for me. I ordered the Kindle Fire HD and I love it! Hubby always complained about the reading light on my Kindle. He finds the Fire HD less offensive.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Skyblue*, is that what you read on all the time now? The Fire HD? I read all the time on the original one but I ended up selling it. I now have a Touch in a lighted cover and my iPad and love them.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> *Skyblue*, is that what you read on all the time now? The Fire HD? I read all the time on the original one but I ended up selling it. I now have a Touch in a lighted cover and my iPad and love them.


Yes, *SN*, I have been reading exclusively on my Fire Hd! I got it right before my beach vacation a month or so ago. It was kind of a fluke that I even ordered it because I love my Kindle 3 Keyboard and iPad 3. I am using it with the Amazon cover which I also love. I could never find the perfect external light. This solves the problem. When my Kindle 2 developed a screen defect in May, hubby wanted me to replace it with the Fire. I'm glad I waited for the Fire HD. The screen is amazing! I watch movies on it with the Amazon Instant Video app.


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, happy belated birthday!  And thanks for the eyelid primer rec. I'll have to give it a try.

I picked up some boots I've been eyeing and I am in love! They were $290 and I got them on Cyber Monday on Zappos for $175! They are Clarks Mascarpone Mix in tan. A friend of mine posted a picture on FB with them on and I fell in love. Now to figure out how to break it to DH...  They are still on sale, both at Zappos and 6PM. They are so comfy and so cute.


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> *Jen*, happy belated birthday!  And thanks for the eyelid primer rec. I'll have to give it a try.
> 
> I picked up some boots I've been eyeing and I am in love! They were $290 and I got them on Cyber Monday on Zappos for $175! They are Clarks Mascarpone Mix in tan. A friend of mine posted a picture on FB with them on and I fell in love. Now to figure out how to break it to DH...  They are still on sale, both at Zappos and 6PM. They are so comfy and so cute.


I had to google these & wow, they're gorgeous!! Wear them in good health *Hudsonam*, & just tell your DH you couldn't help yourself as they were 40% off


----------



## Jen

Thanks *hudsonam*! Definitely give the Lorac a try, I love it more every day. It's simply amazing! And those boots, wow - they're gorgeous!!! Great deal!! Exactly - if something you have been eyeing for awhile goes on sale for 40% off, there should be a rule that you must buy it. You really had no choice, those are the rules


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks ladies! I can't believe I didn't post a link!  http://www.zappos.com/clarks-mascarpone-mix

I'm going to wear them tomorrow to work with my jeans and let DH see how cute they are. That sometimes helps. LOL! And it's absolutely a rule that when something you've been wanting gets discounted that much, it's a given. It must be bought.

ETA: While looking for pictures of my boots to ooh and aah over (I do that a lot  ), I found this great blog by a very real sized woman in the great outfits she wears. http://whenlifehandsyouapear.wordpress.com/2012/01/01/what-i-wore-on-the-first-day-of-2012/


----------



## pattyaz

*Hudsonam* - I have been looking for a tall pair of brown boots, so I was really excited to see your post. They are actually even a little cheaper on Amazon ($164) than Zappos. There is a code for $50 off boots over $200. Did you buy your normal shoe size in them? Some reviews say to size down half a size.......


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> ETA: While looking for pictures of my boots to ooh and aah over (I do that a lot  ), I found this great blog by a very real sized woman in the great outfits she wears. http://whenlifehandsyouapear.wordpress.com/2012/01/01/what-i-wore-on-the-first-day-of-2012/


I LOVE this!!!!!! She's not even close to what you'd call skinny, but wow does she look great every single day!! What a great blog for ideas on how to dress a less than perfect body. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Jen

Tarte is on Hautelook today, for anyone interested!
http://www.hautelook.com/catalog/24777#product_6512655


----------



## hudsonam

pattyaz said:


> *Hudsonam* - I have been looking for a tall pair of brown boots, so I was really excited to see your post. They are actually even a little cheaper on Amazon ($164) than Zappos. There is a code for $50 off boots over $200. Did you buy your normal shoe size in them? Some reviews say to size down half a size.......


Ooh, I wonder if I should order them to save $11... It's very tempting... Plus I have a free trial of Amazon Prime at the moment. I was really hoping to wear them tomorrow, but I guess I still could. As long as I get the identical boot, it shouldn't matter when I return it to Zappos, right? Or is that unethical....  Nah... I'll stick with the Zappos ones. I owe it to them, for all the free shipping and free returns I've taken advantage of over the years. 

I am usually an 8 in Clarks and that's what I ordered. Their shoes tend to run big on me - I'm usually an 8.5 or occasionally a 9 in other brands.


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> *hudsonam*, _WARNING!_ You do NOT want Amazon Prime! Repeat - You do NOT want Amazon Prime! It will spoil you. No other company will measure up and you will be like the rest of us who moan and groan about slow shipping from other companies. Again, you do NOT want Amazon Prime!
> 
> Great boots!


Bahahahaha!!! At first I was like WHAT?!?!   
Another word of warning - it spoils you, and once you go Prime, you NEVER go back.


----------



## hudsonam

*Cobbie and Jen*, I've had the free trial before and it IS awesome. My hubby, who is cheap, cheap, cheap, was even asking about what the cost is, but I don't think we'll do it. I kind of "borrow" my friend's account when necessary.


----------



## Jen

Well, it's not only the free 2 day shipping - if you'll use it for book lending, movie watching, that kind of thing - you could actually save money.  But if not, and I admittedly don't much, it may not be worth it for you.  We have an Amazon box a week at our door between us!  My coworker "borrows" mine too, I was surprised to find I can ship anywhere.


----------



## Jen

Well shoot, I kinda like these.......










The link is only available through FB, which is http://bit.ly/QsWJGT


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> Well shoot, I kinda like these.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link is only available through FB, which is http://bit.ly/QsWJGT


VERY cute, and soooo you *Jen*!!!!


----------



## Jen

I WILL hold out for a coupon.  I haven't paid full price yet and want to keep it that way  
But they sure are pretty, and definitely very me!


----------



## hudsonam

Those are SO cute! 

Well, sorry Zappos, but you're getting your boots back. I got a 20% coupon at 6pm.com (their sister site anyway) so I just ordered the last pair in my size for $140!!       Woot woot! It's a great day today.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I am on the lookout for some navy boots if anyone sees any.  They are impossible to find.


----------



## hudsonam

Someone Nameless said:


> I am on the lookout for some navy boots if anyone sees any. They are impossible to find.


Tall or ankle?


----------



## Someone Nameless

hudsonam said:


> Tall or ankle?


Tall, please. I'm also looking for tall purple suede.


----------



## hudsonam

Someone Nameless said:


> Tall, please. I'm also looking for tall purple suede.


Ask and ye shall receive! 

Tall purple suede
http://www.aerosoles.com/eng/product/gather_round/gather-ro

They have short blue, but I'm still looking to see if they have any tall blue.

Eta- blue
http://www.aerosoles.com/eng/product/supersonic/supersoni

Some nice ones here. I like the Nine West!
http://www.zappos.com/womens-boots~zj#!/women-blue-boots/CK_XARCz1wE6As4TQgKeAcABAeICBQEYAggH.zso?s=goliveRecentSalesStyle/desc/

Ooh, love these...
http://www.zappos.com/born-olana-crown-collection-jeans-suede


----------



## Someone Nameless

I love the purple suede.  The heel is a little taller than I normally wear but they are Aerosoles so I'm sure they are comfortable.  Good job!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## hudsonam

*SN*, Yay!!


----------



## hudsonam

*SN*, they have great reviews! Darn it, why did I have to look?


----------



## Someone Nameless

LOL! Well, I didn't order them! I just ordered these in Dark Blue Suede! I'll get more wear out of the blue and the heel is lower. They have good reviews too and I found a coupon and got 20% off and free shipping.

http://www.aerosoles.com/eng/product/supersonic/supersoni

It's all your fault, but thank you, I think.


----------



## hudsonam

Someone Nameless said:


> LOL! Well, I didn't order them! I just ordered these in Dark Blue Suede! I'll get more wear out of the blue and the heel is lower. They have good reviews too and I found a coupon and got 20% off and free shipping.
> 
> http://www.aerosoles.com/eng/product/supersonic/supersoni
> 
> It's all your fault, but thank you, I think.


----------



## corkyb

hudsonam said:


> Those are SO cute!
> 
> Well, sorry Zappos, but you're getting your boots back. I got a 20% coupon at 6pm.com (their sister site anyway) so I just ordered the last pair in my size for $140!!    Woot woot! It's a great day today.


Oh Jane I think you just talked me into them. Does 6 pm do any kind of upgraded shipping? Ten days seems like forever


----------



## hudsonam

Corky did you order them?  

I ordered a Vitamix from qvc this morning!!! I'm torn about color. We ordered the black. I guess that's the safest and most timeless. What color do you all have?


----------



## Someone Nameless

My Vitamix is black.  I have stainless steel and other black things in my kitchen.


----------



## corkyb

hudsonam said:


> Corky did you order them?
> 
> I ordered a Vitamix from qvc this morning!!! I'm torn about color. We ordered the black. I guess that's the safest and most timeless. What color do you all have?


No, I had them in my cart and then they sold out of my size. I was bummed.
She who hesitates, and all that....


----------



## gadgetgirl003

My Vitamix is black. When I get my KA I want a red or Cobalt Blue I think.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Mine is black also


----------



## skyblue

My VitaMix is black.  It looks great with our granite counters!  I don't think you will regret your choice.  I LOVE my VitaMix!!😍


----------



## hudsonam

*corky*, that's a bummer!! But keep checking back, because they'll probably get returns, etc. Did you check Zappos too? They were $175 at both sites. I don't know if you had the 20% coupon for 6pm or not.

Thanks ladies re: the colors! I'm glad we chose black.  It's pretty sad that it costs more than what we paid for our stove/oven. Granted, I got a fairly inexpensive one since I didn't think we'd be living there more than a couple years (I say, 7 yrs later), but I have to not think about that too much. LOL! I think it costs more than our dryer did too...  At least we can try it out until the end of January and return it if we change our minds. It may cost a bundle to return, but it'll save us hundreds.


----------



## skyblue

hudsonam said:


> *corky*, that's a bummer!! But keep checking back, because they'll probably get returns, etc. Did you check Zappos too? They were $175 at both sites. I don't know if you had the 20% coupon for 6pm or not.
> 
> Thanks ladies re: the colors! I'm glad we chose black.  It's pretty sad that it costs more than what we paid for our stove/oven. Granted, I got a fairly inexpensive one since I didn't think we'd be living there more than a couple years (I say, 7 yrs later), but I have to not think about that too much. LOL! I think it costs more than our dryer did too...  At least we can try it out until the end of January and return it if we change our minds. It may cost a bundle to return, but it'll save us hundreds.


I credit the VitaMix with improving my health! I had horrible stomach pains and the doctors and the extensive medical tests couldn't help me. I took matters into my own hands. I changed my diet, and started making fruit and veggie smoothies everyday. It has changed my life! Tummy issues resolved and I feel great! The benefits far outweigh the cost, and it's ultimately cheaper than the expensive tests and meds!


----------



## Jen

I also have black, and I also feel it has changed my life. My husband has lost over 30 pounds since I started making green smoothies every day. I have gone through at laest 5 other blenders, smoothie machines, all of that - I wish I would have stuck with this from the start. It's just amazing. I gave one to my best friend for her baby shower, and she has said at least 8 times how it's changed their life!!!

This is vague.....what do you suppose it means?









I want it to mean discount but they've done that this year, so I have no idea.


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> I also have black, and I also feel it has changed my life. My husband has lost over 30 pounds since I started making green smoothies every day. I have gone through at laest 5 other blenders, smoothie machines, all of that - I wish I would have stuck with this from the start. It's just amazing. I gave one to my best friend for her baby shower, and she has said at least 8 times how it's changed their life!!!
> 
> This is vague.....what do you suppose it means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it to mean discount but they've done that this year, so I have no idea.


FREE??


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, I think they are probably offering you a consulting position in the company! It comes with lots of free pairs of Tieks for you and your amazing Kindle boards friends!!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> *Jen*, I think they are probably offering you a consulting position in the company! It comes with lots of free pairs of Tieks for you and your amazing Kindle boards friends!!


Well it's about time


----------



## skyblue

Happy Birthday to my fabulous Birthday Twin, the BEAUTIFUL *Someone Nameless*!! Have a great day of celebration, and a year filled with blessings dear friend!


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> Happy Birthday to my fabulous Birthday Twin, the BEAUTIFUL *Someone Nameless*!! Have a great day of celebration, and a year filled with blessings dear friend!


And Happy, Happy Birthday to YOU, my Beautiful, Birthday Twin!!!! I hope you have a wonderful day filled with love and laughter and next year is the best one ever!!!

I have lunch with a dear friend and then dinner tonight with our son and his wife. What do you have planned for your special day?


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Happy Birthday to both of you very special, beautiful ladies.


----------



## Neo

Happy Birthday to both of you SN and Skyblue!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you both have a wonderful day, and an even better year (filled with fun purchases, of course  )!!! Huge hugs


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Does this count:










It's a LaZBoy sectional -- which will also have a couple of consoles. . . . .ordered it yesterday and it should come in February or March. Yes, it was at least 3 times the price of anything we saw at any of the 'discount' furniture places, but this was EXACTLY what we wanted. . . . and we were due. We bought our existing furniture when we were married, so 30 years ago. After 4 or 5 years, it started to wear -- the fabric, that is -- so we had it re-upholstered. We picked something we liked that was sturdy and would last as we had a small child and were moving every few years with the Navy.

Well, it lasted, all right. We got here 15 years ago and, knowing this would be the last stop, said, 'when it starts to show wear, we'll replace it'. It could, now, do with a good cleaning, but really, still, shows no real wear. But as Aunt Betty left me some money, I'm going to spend part of it on new furniture! I think she'd especially like the color!


----------



## Jen

*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY SN AND SKYBLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* How fun that you share a birthday too. I think both of you need to buy something fun for yourselves today!!

*Ann*, yes - that definitely counts!! I LOVE that couch, and may replace ours with something similar one day. We have my parent's old sectional, they bought it when I was born so it's 33 years old - it shows some wear, but it still looks great. It's so comfortable neither of us have thought much about getting a new one - but that picture makes me think about it!


----------



## hudsonam

*SN and Skyblue,* Happy Birthday!!! 

And thank you *Jen and Skyblue * for the feedback on the Vitamix. I think it will do me a world of good, and my husband. We have both had stomach issues, and we both need to eat MUCH better. I can't wait!


----------



## Ruby296

Happy Birthday *Skyblue & SN*!! What a special day you share together! Hope you both enjoyed it immensely & picked yourselves up a little treat.

*Ann*, that sectional looks so comfy! I'd say your Aunt Betty would definitely approve!!


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for all the super sweet Birthday wishes! 🎁 My hubby and the kids have been spoiling me the last few days!  So much fun!  I even baked myself my favorite cake!🎂

I went to Sephora to take advantage of my big $20 coupon, but their computers were down so I left with just my Fresh Birthday Gift.  I'll be going online to redeem it.💅💄


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Thank you all* for my birthday wishes too! I've been on the Birthday Banquet Circuit. I had lunch with a dear friend and then dinner with my son and his wife. It was all good and they gave me lovely gifts.

I bought myself two lamps for my bedroom that I had been wanting. Talbots also called to tell me that they were having 40% off and I get an additional 15% off for my birthday. I may have to go have a look.

It's been a really nice day.


----------



## Jen

Philisophy is having their annual F&F sale, 30% off with code joyful.  I got 2 giant bottles of Purity like I always do, plus a couple of the "great mystery" one minute facial, I love that stuff.  I also got one of the razor sharp silicone shave gel to try, I saw it on QVC awhile ago and have always wanted to try it, but this is the first time it's been in stock when they had the discount!!  If you want anything I'd order ASAP, I seem to remember the big bottles of Purity sell out pretty fast.


----------



## ellesu

Late to the party but....HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY SN and skyblue! It sounds as if you both had wonderful days and made warm memories. I'm decorating for Christmas - reluctantly. The interesting thing is, the more I force myself to do, the more I feel like doing. (I think the fact that we've been away from home the last couple of years is responsible for me not being able to get into the spirit.) Shop on, ladies!


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *ellesu*! The celebrating continues! 

*SN* and anyone else who is looking for the IT COSMETICS brush set: It's available on IT COSMETICS.COM for $39.50.   . Super nice quality, and beautifully gift wrapped!


----------



## corkyb

Are we dying out finally, or just busy shopping for the holidays?  

I trust everyone saw the Tieks promo?  Name five friends and get 20% off or something like that?

Come, tell, who bought?


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Not I....


Why don't I believe you??  

I fully am expecting a letter from tieks saying your friends, Cobbie, Jen, and Eleisu recommended we contact you......


----------



## skyblue

I believe *Cobbie* is too busy purchasing Chanel glosses that she read about on _The Best Things in Beauty Blog_....


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> LOL! No, I stopped all subscriptions to beauty blogs because I found that I thought I needed (and bought ) everything they liked. My current lipstick obsessions are Tom Ford and Guerlain 'Rouge Automatique'.


*Cobbie*, please indulge us and expound on that current obsession!!


----------



## corkyb

skyblue said:


> *Cobbie*, please indulge us and expound on that current obsession!!


Yes, Cobbie, let's here about those obsessions. Can you imagine the makeup that Charlson Girl must have in her possession?


----------



## Someone Nameless

hehehe, thank you for not saying that it is all my fault.

Color analysis is so much fun, isn't it!!!!  It has caused me to drop a few $$$ too but man, am I ever pleased with the things I've bought.  I no longer have those items that have nothing to go with them.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hey Cobbie, when you put on one of your perfect colored tops and then put on a pair of black pants, doesn't it feel off or heavy now?  I've tried to wear my black pants but I always end up taking them back off.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Happened upon this Etsy site. . . .so much cool stuff. . . .

http://www.etsy.com/shop/JezebelCharms?ref=seller_info


----------



## skyblue

Cool, *Cobbie*! Your lipsticks look fab! I am sure you look positively gorgeous with perfectly coordinating and complementary colors!


----------



## Harley Christensen

I thought these *Portal Bookends* were clever from ThinkGeek:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/e9cc/?cpg=cj&ref=&CJURL=&CJID=3013933

Also, found a couple of cute stocking stuffers from The Container Store:
http://www.containerstore.com/shop/giftWrapWonderland/stockingStuffers
Especially like the Data Warriors Flash Drive (page 7) and the J-Rock Speakers (page 1)...


----------



## Harley Christensen

Cobbie - Yes, yes, yes! The Container Store is *awesome* (but dangerous for the wallet )!!! They just put one in my area and it's _always _ packed ...

Checked out the *Goldie CableKeep* - too cool!!! Thanks for giving me a last-minute gift idea for my hard-to-shop-for significant other. He travels a lot and this would be perfect. So...thank you for sharing!

Have a wonderful holiday season!

~Harley


----------



## skyblue

Cool ideas! Thanks for sharing, *Cobbie* and *Harley Christensen!*


----------



## Jen

I'm lucky the closest Container Store is a good half hour away - I could dump my entire paycheck into that place!!  I will never forget the first time I walked in there, it's an obsessive organizer's DREAM!!!  

Having a really hard time with Christmas shopping this year, I have things for almost everyone but I'm not excited about any of them.  We decided to not even bother putting up the tree - we're leaving for Florida on Friday so won't be here for Christmas, but I sort of wish we would have.  I'm just not feeling it this year.


----------



## Jen

I'm glad I'm not alone, it does seem to be pretty common this year.  Christmas just stresses me out and I'm relieved when it's over!!  

I wanted to report a DRUGSTORE lip stain that I have fallen in love with!!!  On a whim the other day, Revlon was buy one get one free, plus I had a 25% off coupon at CVS - so I bought 2 of Revlon's Color Stay Just Bitten Kissable Balm Stains - OMG!!!  It goes on like a balm, but lasts longer than anything I've ever put on my lips.  I drink coffee, tea, munch on the dozens of cookies, fudge, nuts etc that have been sent to us here at work (holidays are soooo bad for my weight loss efforts...) - and here I am 6 hours after I put it on and it's STILL THERE!  That is absolutely unheard of for me. I can't use most stains as I find them drying, and lipstick is usually off my lips within 2 hours.  I'm really impressed, especially out of a $9 lipstick!!  I got Adore and Romantic.  I used Adore today and I ADORE the color


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks, Jen.  That's great to know.  I would love lip stains but like you, they have always been drying.  Then the end up rolling into little messy pieces on my lips that are not attractive.  Glad to know this one does not do that.  I'll have to try it.


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> Thanks, Jen. That's great to know. I would love lip stains but like you, they have always been drying. Then the end up rolling into little messy pieces on my lips that are not attractive. Glad to know this one does not do that. I'll have to try it.


I, who have not been able to wear lipstick at all for the last few years ( just gloss), Bought the YSL lip stain shine or gloss, in bright red, no less, and I love it. Thinking of buying a few more. But maybe I will try the Revoon first. Is it shiny?


----------



## hudsonam

*Cobbie*, where did you have this color analysis done? I wear so much black and grey and I know they are not good colors on me. I get lots of compliments when I wear one particular bright aqua sweater.

I hope you all have and are having a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have heard that Nikki's house was destroyed by Sandy and she has moved to Florida.  Mayatee is a fabulous color analysis and she has moved to Texas!!!

Where do you live hudsonam?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ahhhh, that's good news.


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, thanks for sharing your awesome Amazon story! I order a ton from Amazon, too! Bravo, Amazon! 

I would love to have my colors done by one of those amazing color analysts! I am fascinated by their method! 

*MERRY CHRISTMAS* to all my accessory buddies!&#127876; I wish you all a wonderful holiday with your families and friends!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Page 3!!!!    

It is New Year's Eve and I have been clearing my house of clutter and adopting the motto that 'less is more" for the new year.  With this new philosophy WHY am I feeling the need to hang on to Tieks boxes and flowers?  

Happy New Year to all my AA buds!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I posted photos of my family room on Houzz.com and asked for suggestions.  (I love Houzz).  They said "YOU HAVE TOO MUCH STUFF" and recommended that I take everything out and only put a little bit back.  I did that.  I have pushed all of my furniture around and done it again....over and over...trying their suggestions.

Then I cleaned out my office.  UGH  I'm also working on my closet and the other bedrooms, closets, etc.  I have put it all in one spare bedroom.  It looks like a hoarder has moved in but at least it is all in one place and I will figure out what to do with it.

It is WORK!!!

Now that there's iTunes, who need cds?  What can you do with tons of old music cds that you no longer want!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

*SN* I applaud you for sticking to your decluttering. It's exhausting to do that.
I want to thank *hippie2mars*for posting about the Red Carpet Gel manicure set that she bought. Ever since she posted about it showing updates one or two weeks later, I have been wanting to buy it. I told my husband that I wanted it for Christmas because my nail polish comes off the first time that I shower. He gave me the kit for Christmas and of course I used it immediately.  One week later, and my manicure still looks perfect except for the part close to my cuticle shows nail growth. I have no chips and it is still very glossy. I am very impressed with it. Thanks *H2M* 
Thanks to all of you for posting all of your great shopping finds. You all have caused me to make many purchases.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Gadgetgirl, I got that Red Carpet Manicure set too and it does do a great job.  I have a hard time getting it thin on my nails and if I piece starts to come up I canNOT leave it alone until I pick all of them off.  Also, after wearing it for a while, I didn't feel like it was good for my nails and I have to let them rest for periods.

Right now I have a fingernail that I slammed in the kitchen drawer.  I know.  Stupid.  I was not paying attention. I'm still waiting for the nail to grow out where it came off.


----------



## Jen

Happy New Year ladies!!!!!!!! I've been MIA, sorry about that. I went down to Florida for Christmas week, and have been crazy busy since I got back. Not much to report as far as shopping, we did head to the mall the day after Christmas and I took advantage of Ann Taylor Loft's 50% off the whole store and got several pairs of new pants (that were already on clearance, originally $80, got 'em for $20, score), and have bought some yoga gear (my latest obsession) - but other than that I spent most of my money on other people!!

I posted about this in the tea thread, but this was my Christmas present from the hubs - SO excited, I'm already obsessed with it. It's AMAZING. 


I also have that Red Carpet Manicure kit, and have only used it once. It did a pretty good job, but I'm not sure gel nails are for me - for the same reason as *SN*. I peel them off, killing my nails. Plus I'm very low maintenance as far as nails go, I just never paint them so having to do it every 2 weeks - although that's a long time for nail polish - just isn't something I'm into. And I don't think the remover works very well at all. Wish I could return it! Or get better about caring about my nails.....one of the two.

Oh no on your nail *SN*!!! That's the worst, I've done that before. You feel so stupid when you do it, but we all do it!! I jammed my finger in the storm door during trick or treat. I figured one out of 50 times opening the door wasn't too bad  That nail is still thinking about it, it's not real sure it wants to grow back all the way. Good job on your organizing too, it's the best!!!!! I actually have a ton to organize, which should excited me since I love organizing but I've already organized the FUN areas to organize (ie closet, makeup area, etc) - cleaning out the laundry room cabinets or pantry just doesn't have the same appeal.

I actually put all my Tieks boxes in a BOX....and put it in the basement storage area. I can't decide what to do with them, and it's stupid to keep them, but oh well. Something someday will come up and I'll be happy. Or I'll toss them in 5 years. The Tieks boxes are pretty close to all my CDs that I also can't bring myself to get rid of!! Those at least you can sell. Find a local shop that buys them, they don't pay much but something is better than nothing.

I hope everyone had a great Christmas & New Year!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

*SN*Regarding your nail...OUCH!!!It makes me hurt just thinking about it. 
*Jen*I love your tea maker. I found myself trying to see if I could justify buying one like yours because it looks so cute.  I'm sorry that you didn't like your Red Carpet Manicure set. If you really don't think you will use it and really wish you could return it, PM me. I might want to buy it for one of my daughters or my son's girlfriend who has a birthday this month. She and my son have been dating for over 6 years so I really consider her my daughter in law.  I think that the remover works well. I followed the instructions included in my kit for the polish removal: Use emory board to remove top clear coat then wet cotton ball with remover and place on fingernail, then wrap nail and cotton ball with aluminum foil. Wait 10 minutes for polish to soften. After 10 minutes, starting at cuticle, press down on aluminum foil and slide it off your nail. Most of the polish will come off with the aluminum foil and cotton ball. Use cuticle stick to gently remove any remaining polish. This worked like a charm for me. I realize that I barely left my polish on for a little over a week, but in that time, I was very impressed with how well it held up because I am rough on my nails. I took the polish off after one week because I could see nail growth at my cuticles. Also, I just wanted to try a new color polish  I painted my mother's nails on Christmas day and she told me last night that she has really enjoyed her manicure too so I will redo her nails tomorrow when she comes to town for a visit.


----------



## skyblue

*Happy New Year*!  Everyone is pretty quiet around here!

I have also been trying to clean out and organize, but it is a slow, painful process!  Why does it take so long? 

Sorry about your nail, *SN*! Big owie! Your nail kit sounds wonderful, but I only paint my toes.

Love your teapot, *Jen*!!

We've had a couple of friends our age die recently.  Tough, especially at this time of year!


----------



## geoffthomas

I ordered this "garment rack" for my daughter's needs for her costume storage.
I am very impressed. Was replacing the standard thing one finds that had the plastic corner split.
Well this won't! It is welded. It is more than the description in Amazon explains.
And this is the best price I found on the internet.
Note that it is not an Amazon Prime product, but it still includes shipping.
I have checked even the manufacturer's web site and this is the same thing you see elsewhere for a lot more. There is an identical piece from them with orange base. If you want that color, you will pay a little more. Take my word for it that this is "just as advertised".

400LB LOAD Commercial Grade Rolling, Z Rack Garment Rack with Nesting Black Base


----------



## Someone Nameless

This has been so long ago, but what was the makeup compact that some of you got to put your depotted eye shadows in?  I was trying to tell someone else but it is impossible to search this thread.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you, *Cobbie*! That's what I was trying to remember!


----------



## geoffthomas

Cobbie said:


> *Geoff*, that looks like a great garment rack. Your daughter will love it. What kind of costumes does she own?


She makes costumes for herself - mostly for anime conventions. And she makes some on commission for others.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Geoff, that's cool!  And that rack is great.  I've paid that much for racks that collapse with hardly anything on them.


----------



## skyblue

I want to do those palettes, too, but I worry about breaking them!  Is it hard to de-pot?  Wasn't there a YouTube  video demonstration on this??


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> She must be very talented. I know up that rack will be quite handy.
> 
> *Skyblue*, some shadows are easier to depot than others. I've messed up my share of them, mostly because I wasn't careful or I rushed it. It's really nice when you can open up one case and find several in there to choose from. I use more of a variety when I do that. I forget what I have in the separate cases they came in and because of that they don't get used enough. There are lots of videos showing different ways to depot. I've used the hair dryer and the oven methods. If I had a tea warmer I'd try that, too. It's fun!





Cobbie said:


> She must be very talented. I know up that rack will be quite handy.
> 
> *Skyblue*, some shadows are easier to depot than others. I've messed up my share of them, mostly because I wasn't careful or I rushed it. It's really nice when you can open up one case and find several in there to choose from. I use more of a variety when I do that. I forget what I have in the separate cases they came in and because of that they don't get used enough. There are lots of videos showing different ways to depot. I've used the hair dryer and the oven methods. If I had a tea warmer I'd try that, too. It's fun!





Cobbie said:


> She must be very talented. I know up that rack will be quite handy.
> 
> *Skyblue*, some shadows are easier to depot than others. I've messed up my share of them, mostly because I wasn't careful or I rushed it. It's really nice when you can open up one case and find several in there to choose from. I use more of a variety when I do that. I forget what I have in the separate cases they came in and because of that they don't get used enough. There are lots of videos showing different ways to depot. I've used the hair dryer and the oven methods. If I had a tea warmer I'd try that, too. It's fun!


*Cobbie*, it would be super fun if we could have a "depotting party"!   . I'll bring snacks!!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *Skyblue*, wouldn't that be a blast! I not sure how much depotting would get done. We'd be too busy talking, laughing, and having a show-and-tell.


Yes indeed! 

Where is everybody? *Neo, Ruby, Paula, CMG, H2M, Hudsonam, Addie, Jane, Victoria*? Please check in! Who did I miss?    I'll pick *Jen* and *SN* and the rest of the gals and we'll be right down! . *ROAD TRIP TO COBBIE'S!!! *


----------



## Someone Nameless

I'm in.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Me, too!
> 
> Where are we meeting again?


*Cobbie*, _your closet_ of course, silly girl!!!


----------



## Ruby296

skyblue said:


> Yes indeed!
> 
> Where is everybody? *Neo, Ruby, Paula, CMG, H2M, Hudsonam, Addie, Jane, Victoria*? Please check in! Who did I miss?    I'll pick *Jen* and *SN* and the rest of the gals and we'll be right down! . *ROAD TRIP TO COBBIE'S!!! *


I'm here! Hi, I've missed you all! Happy Belated New Year too  Sorry I've been MIA for a bit. Between the holidays & craziness w/my ex I haven't had much time to be on the boards. Haven't bought much either so not a whole lot to report. Except that I did get this nifty little *Japanese eyelash curler* from Arcone (google Preo) & the new *Matte Sweet Apple blush* from *IT Cosmetics*. The eyelash curler gets into the inner corners of your eyes & you can use it on your bottom lashes too! I stumbled upon a blog back in December & found it (apparently Laura Mercier used to make one) but she no longer carries it. I still use the Shu curler but this helps finish the job. Oh and I forgot that I also got a pro size pan of Ben Nye black cake liner & a 4 oz bottle of LiquiSeal for $10 each. Really like both, & these will last a lifetime. I'll use up my Laura Mercier cakeliner but won't repurchase. Hope all of you are well & I hope to check in a little more often.

Wanted to add that while I haven't had time yet to go back & read through all the pages I missed, I did want to say that *Geoff* that garment rack looks fantastic. May need one of those when I downsize & have less closet space. I'd love to see pics of your daughter's costumes if you can ever post a few!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Here is an easy depotting video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o--oPgjo43o


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> Yes indeed!
> 
> Where is everybody? *Neo, Ruby, Paula, CMG, H2M, Hudsonam, Addie, Jane, Victoria*? Please check in! Who did I miss?    I'll pick *Jen* and *SN* and the rest of the gals and we'll be right down! . *ROAD TRIP TO COBBIE'S!!! *


Can you swing by and pick me up too?


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I'm ready for our roadtrip. This is going to be fun!!


----------



## skyblue

Yeah! Don't worry, I've got room for *everyone*!   . So nice to see *Jane*, *Ruby* and *Gadgetgirl*!!

Thanks, *SN*! I'll watch it tomorrow!


----------



## corkyb

I'm in...  Maybe Ruby and I can ride together.  And let's not forget Addie;I'll pick her up.  
I haven't heard a peep from her.  She's probably fainted dead away from all this snow and cold up here.

I've been hibernating myself.  well, I did go to dallas for Christmas and promptly got very sick when I arrived which put a real damper on my to do list while there.  But I enjoyed my family and did get out for a little boutique Christmas shopping and to a Ruthie Foster concert at the Kessler in Oak Cliff.  Fabulous concert, fabulous performer and great back up.

Cobbie and I talked about a meet up but it was just too hectic; I flew in for a few days before Christmas and home on Christmas day which took me 24 hours, yes, count em ladies, 24, to get home by plane from Dallas to Albany.  Started with snow and ice in Dallas, tornadoes and lightning in Birmingham, hotel in Baltimore because too late for any planes out and snowed in in Baltimore the next morning for five hours.  Not a fun ride home, especially since I had a fever and my ears were plugged and wouldn't pressurize or depressurize or whatever it is they are supposed to do.

Ruby, I bought that Laura Mercier brown and I can't tightline worth a damn and now you've found something better
I need lessons, maybe a you tube.  and maybe I should just return it to Sephora, I bought the brush and everything.

Still looking for a good stippling brush for liquid foundation.  Is it the Tom Ford brush?  I can't tell what's a good stippling brush as I've only used Tarte which sheds all over.  Is it a skunk brush with a flat top?  That's what I am thinking.  Goes on so smooth, I will pay for a good stippling brush.  I do not like regular foundation brushes, even the coco beau, really, as they take too much makeup and don't go on as smooth as with my fingers.  But stippling I loved.





Paula


----------



## Ruby296

*Paula*, glad that you got to see family over the holidays but sorry to hear you were sick  And your trip home sounds like a royal PIA. But the good thing is you made it eventually. I've been wondering how *Addie* was coping w/the snow & cold this winter so far. We got a fair bit of snow from those two storms back to back in December. I'm hoping we don't get much more.

As for *tightlining*, definitely go to YouTube & watch a video or two. TiffanyD has a really good one. Once you see how it's done it's really easy, I promise! Seriously, if I can do it anyone can do it  The Laura Mercier is great stuff, it's just the Ben Nye is equally good & for so much less. Try it out & if you don't get the hang of it return it. Did the SA at Sephora get you to buy the Activator as well? Have you tried the *beauty blender* for foundation? I used to use it & liked it very much. Since I only apply a light dusting of Laura Geller BnB I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Jen

I think a trip to *Cobbie's* is past due!! I want to play in her makeup drawer.

Sorry you were sick at Christmas *Paula*!!! What a shame. I guess though I'd always rather be sick when I don't have to work, so at least there is that!

First, I also VERY highly recommend the Shiseido foundation brush. I have both the BFF and Louise Young LY34, but have reached for the Shiseido one since I first used it. It leaves a perfect finish, and with less foundation - no idea why or how. You sort of pick up foundation with it and dot it all over, then slide it back and forth without picking it up all over your face. I think you can stipple, but I've never loved that application method so I'm no help there. Anyway, the only complaint I have about it is that it's so dense it's hard to clean!! Not much to complain about.

I wanted to mention also in case it hasn't been mentioned yet - has anyone seen that Louise Young brushes are now available at NORDSTROM No more shipping costs from England!! 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=louise+young&origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0
(one small note - I do NOT recommend their LY07 powder brush. I had one, it shed EVERYWHERE, so they replaced it - that one shed too)

Second, I wanted to share something that I've become instantly obsessed with. I found out about it from the Non Blonde (beauty blog), it was one of her favorite finds of 2012. I'm not sure what made me just buy it, probably just that I haven't bought a new oil lately  - but I got it last week and have been using it every night since. I went to Florida for Christmas, and when I got back my skin was MAD at me. It was dry, flaking, red, full of white heads, basically an all out mess. When I received this last Thursday I started using it every night. Today, my skin is almost perfect - and though it's impossible to tell it was only this stuff - I didn't change any other part of my routine and it's literally the best it's been in months - a week after it was a total mess!! LOVE. Especially the price!! Like the Non Blonde said, I don't ever want to be without this stuff again. Just a note, the website has an extra emollient one that is being phased out, so it may or may not be available. 
This is the link to the blog - 
http://www.thenonblonde.com/2012/07/best-face-forward-natural-serum-oil.html
And the link to the store - 
http://www.blueskywaters.com/bff.html
She appears to be sold out for now - and much to my excitement she seems to be releasing a BODY oil soon, oh myyyy)

It's a somewhat thick and greasy oil, and feels kind of greasy going on - but just massage it in and wait 5 minutes - WOW. Better yet, wait until the morning. I can't even believe the results so far.


----------



## Jen

Revised, thanks!!  That seems kind of silly (stupid) to me, considering her product was JUST featured - with that link - on a popular blog!!  I bet that's why she's sold out, but at the same time that's a bad time to change your website without redirecting traffic!!  

I think I'm going to order the body oil, and am considering a giant economy bottle of the BFF too while I'm paying for shipping.  I wonder how long the shelf life is.  Most oils are 6 months to a year, some more - and the way I use this stuff I'll use it by then.  I was thinking of getting samples for some friends (I want everyone to try this stuff!), but the sample is kind of expensive, so maybe I'll just get some bottles and make my own samples.


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> Revised, thanks!! That seems kind of silly (stupid) to me, considering her product was JUST featured - with that link - on a popular blog!! I bet that's why she's sold out, but at the same time that's a bad time to change your website without redirecting traffic!!
> 
> I think I'm going to order the body oil, and am considering a giant economy bottle of the BFF too while I'm paying for shipping. I wonder how long the shelf life is. Most oils are 6 months to a year, some more - and the way I use this stuff I'll use it by then. I was thinking of getting samples for some friends (I want everyone to try this stuff!), but the sample is kind of expensive, so maybe I'll just get some bottles and make my own samples.


OK, what is BFF? YOu mention the oil and Cobbie talked about using it to stipple, I think.


----------



## Jen

There are two BFFs being talked about right now!  The foundation brush is from Coco Beau, it's the Big Fat Foundation brush.  It has to be ordered from overseas, I honestly can't remember where we all got it.  It's a good brush, but I don't think it's good for stippling.  The brush she was talking about for that is the Shiseido foundation brush, you can get that at Sephora or Nordstrom.  The other BFF is the Best Face Forward serum oil I just posted about.


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, thanks for the rec! It looks like she's raised her prices since the blog post.  How long do you think 1oz will last?

And that tea maker looks amazing!


----------



## hudsonam

skyblue said:


> Yeah! Don't worry, I've got room for *everyone*!   . So nice to see *Jane*, *Ruby* and *Gadgetgirl*!!
> 
> Thanks, *SN*! I'll watch it tomorrow!


Ooh, I'm coming too!  I hope everyone had a nice holiday!


----------



## hudsonam

Someone Nameless said:


> I have heard that Nikki's house was destroyed by Sandy and she has moved to Florida. Mayatee is a fabulous color analysis and she has moved to Texas!!!
> 
> Where do you live hudsonam?


Thanks *Cobbie* and *SN*! Was Nikki in Long Beach Island? I'm in NJ, but we were very lucky to not have any damage in the storm.

We finally have our new kitchen done! New cabinets, granite countertops... I'm in heaven!  AND we now have a Vitamix. I forget if I mentioned. Very exciting.


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> Thanks *Cobbie* and *SN*! Was Nikki in Long Beach Island? I'm in NJ, but we were very lucky to not have any damage in the storm.
> 
> We finally have our new kitchen done! New cabinets, granite countertops... I'm in heaven!  AND we now have a Vitamix. I forget if I mentioned. Very exciting.


I bet your kitchen looks fabulous! Did I miss a post that you were remodeling? Anyway, congratulations, & I would love to see a pic or two...



Cobbie said:


> I have used the Shu Ultime8 cleansing oil and my skin feels wonderful. I would have never thought an oil could clean the skin but I am now sold on this. My skin goes through dry spells with flakiness so I'm interested to see if this oil has any affect on that. I hope so.
> 
> I hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend.


I received a travel size bottle of one of Shu's cleansing oils (green one) & I stuck it away somewhere & now I can't find it. My skin is dry, & even drier in the winter. I have got to find this & start using it!


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, if you can't find your oil I have a huge bottle of the Ultime8 and I would be happy to send you a sample of it.


Cobbie, you are too kind! It's been a little hectic here & I haven't had a chance to look yet but I just might take you up on your offer


----------



## hudsonam

Ruby296 said:


> I bet your kitchen looks fabulous! Did I miss a post that you were remodeling? Anyway, congratulations, & I would love to see a pic or two...


I forget if I ever said anything about my kitchen! It's so nice now! We didn't think we'd be living here more than a couple years, but almost 8 yrs later, I figured it was time to do something about it. Especially with the fact that we'll lose so much on this house if we sell it right now.  But I digress. Here's a before and after!  We didn't get new appliances, other than our microwave, so we're stuck with white. That's the only negative, but I don't mind them too much. If I got something else, I'd go with black rather than stainless though. But I digress again!


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> I forget if I ever said anything about my kitchen! It's so nice now! We didn't think we'd be living here more than a couple years, but almost 8 yrs later, I figured it was time to do something about it. Especially with the fact that we'll lose so much on this house if we sell it right now.  But I digress. Here's a before and after!  We didn't get new appliances, other than our microwave, so we're stuck with white. That's the only negative, but I don't mind them too much. If I got something else, I'd go with black rather than stainless though. But I digress again!


Your new kitchen is gorgeous, I love it! Thanks for the pic


----------



## skyblue

*Hudsonam*, your kitchen remodel is gorgeous! I am _so_ happy for you!! Enjoy!! 

Okay, *Cobbie*, *Jen* and *Ruby*! There's the *Shu oils *again! I never ordered them last time. How in the world do I choose? I have problematic skin. Currently using PTR cleanser, Theraplex moisture, some Dr Denese and Retin-A Micro. Off to research......


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Hi I am Vegas Asian and I am addicted to washi tape....it was also my gateway drug back into scrapbooking (or more specifically Smashbooking) 










I just counted 80 rolls

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmg.sweet

Vegas_Asian, could you give me a brief intro to smashbooking?  I've heard the term but not sure what it is...


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't know anything about Smashbooking either but that is some gorgeous tape!  The photo reminded me that I'm also in need of a decent pair of scissors and those look nice.


----------



## Jen

*hudsonam* your kitchen is gorgeous!!!!! I'm a sucker for renovated kitchens, being in the business and all. Did you get a new sink?

Cool tape *Vegas*. Scrapbooking intrigues me but I have zero free time as it is it seems so I am not even going there. Maybe when I have kids and have a purpose for it.

I also have the Shu Ultime8 oil and really love it. It reminds me a lot to be honest of the Sulwhasoo, but my skin likes it even better. I LOVE the History of Whoo Oil Balm Cleanser, but am almost convinced it breaks me out. I say almost because I'm not quite ready to let it go!!! I am going to try it one more time, and if I break out again I'll have to say goodbye to it. That's sad, it's by far my favorite. But I have to say the Ultime8 is my second favorite and doesn't break me out at all. 
*skyblue* what kind of problematic skin? Dry or breakout prone? I love oils because they sort of take care of both. It's counter intuitive when you think about oils, but as I've been preaching for awhile they actually can make you less oily - your skin creates oil when it doesn't have enough. They really help balance the skin. 
If you have dryness issues, I also still VERY highly recommend the Best Face Forward serum oil, once again. It's a miracle. It's gotten rid of my dry flake problem almost completely - and the other day I had what felt like a HUGE breakout coming, I rubbed a little extra oil on that spot and poof it was gone by morning.


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, I still have trouble with break outs.  There was a glitch at the pharmacy with the derm approval for my Retin A (insurance doesn't think a woman my age still has issues with break outs! ) and I was completely out for a bit. My skin started breaking out almost immediately. Now that I have my Retin A I am working on getting it back to normal. Dry, flakey skin is only an occasional problem. I just need to keep my pores super clean and keep my skin balanced. What do you recommend   

*Vegas Asian*, I don't know anything about your craft, but your ribbons are divine!


----------



## Jen

I think I'll be one of those people that just always has problems with breakouts!!  I think you should try one of the cleansing oils to see how you like it, either Shu (I'd go for whatever one sounds best to you, they have several), or Sulwhasoo.  I started with Sulwhasoo, and got it from Neiman I think.  They usually have a free shipping code.


----------



## Jen

*COBBIE!!!!!* Go get that oil and USE IT TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!   

  

Seriously. Right now, go to your desk, get it out, and put it in your bathroom. I promise you will not regret it!!!!

I haven't used my Vitamin D serum since I got the BFF. I need to find a way to bring that back into the mix. Last night I layered my Dr. Dennis Gross Ferulic Acid & Retinol serum over the BFF (after it was mostly dry) and I liked that also. I plan on alternating that and the Estee Lauder Advanced Night Serum every other night. It's really difficult to incorporate all the oils I want to use in my routine! That's why I love the BFF so much, it's so many of the oils I used to use all in one. I used to use jojoba one night, camellia another, etc etc....this way I get ALL of them every night!! I don't know how they mix and work so well but they just do. 
*Cobbie*......have you gone to get it YET?? )

I LOVE Aquaphor!!!!! It's a miracle for things like that. Back when I had the REALLY awful dry flake issues (that the Ultime8 and BFF seem to have pretty much totally eliminated) I'd put some on a Qtip and rub it around my nose every night, and very lightly in the morning before I put makeup on. It's great stuff. I often wonder how it can be so thick and moisturizing yet not break me out.


----------



## Jen

YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!! Finally!!! 2-3 drops?! Sure. I use a LOT more than that! I bet though if you did only use a few drops it could be used as a day oil, but so far I've only been using it at night, and have been smearing it on face and neck. I look like a greaseball for about 5 minutes, then it starts to really sink in and do it's thing. I typically use Vitamin C serum in the morning, plus a serum and moisturizer, both either Dr. Denese or La Mer. Depends on my skin really, if I need more moisture I use Dr. Denese. If bad dryness comes back I may just try it during the day. 
Anyway, I'm SO GLAD you finally tried it, I can't wait for your long term opinion.



Cobbie said:


> (For those of you not aware, I tend to leave cosmetics on my desk, sometimes unopened, for _days_ before taking it upstairs to try. Crazy, I know. )


Um, DAYS? Admit it, it's been longer than that before


----------



## skyblue

*Jen* and *Cobbie*, I need clarification: Are you using the *BFF oil* as treatment that is washed or wiped off, or as a moisturizer that you leave on?  I need to bookmark that website again. 

*Cobbie*, you don't apply any moisturizer over your Retin A, correct? I need *SN*'s flow chart!!!  Leaving beauty products on your desk? Tsk, tsk!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Smashbook is a line of scrapbook like books in a spiral/binder style with scrapbook paper enclosed. You can use it like a traditional scrapbook or as an idea book. the potential endless. ITs by K&company. Recollection as its own line practically the same (except this one is a three ring binder). I own books from both brands. I like Smash for the fact it is thinner and the cover are pressed with designs. I use one as a journal/scrapbook and the other as an Entertainment book (my movie tickets, food reviews, and book reviews).

http://www.eksuccessbrands.com/kandcompany/smash/
smashbooks are currently on sale at Michaels for 11.99. Comes with a book and a handful of accessories.
Washi tape is a lot like masking tape, but more decorative. It is made from japanese washi paper. recently it has been more popular recently. I have used it to decorate my usb cords and adapters, my nintendo DS, my notebooks, christmas gift wrapping, and so much more.
my creative chaos journal. All the borders around the cards and postits is washi tape.








My christmas gift wrapping








My Nintendo DS








my moleskin journal









My latest Washi tape purchase:










i bought the smashbook, creative chaos journal, and my washi tape from Michaels


----------



## Vegas_Asian

As for the scissors. i don't know what brand it is. The brand logo wasn't on it. I know it is a sewing brand....I got it a long time ago when I was making handkercheifs. I bought multiple scissors in pack and split the cost and scissor with my mom


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks ladies! *Jen*, yes I did get a new sink. 

*Cobbie*, the eyebrow flakiness can be a sign of psoriasis. My derm gave me DesOwen cream and it works really well.

*Vegas*, I love all that tape! Thank you for sharing! I might have to try it. 

I have a weakness for late night shopping so I ordered a sample of the BFF oil. Wish me luck!


----------



## Jen

I definitely don't wipe off the BFF oil! I use it as a night treatment, mostly because I wear makeup almost every day but the weekends, and I'm not sure it would be a great base for makeup simply because it takes a bit to dry. If you had time in between before putting on makeup I bet it would be fine though! It says to use on damp skin somewhere, sometimes I remember sometimes I don't. I don't think it matters either way to be honest. I placed another order for the economy size bottle and the new body oil, she sent me an e-mail yesterday saying she's out of one ingredient for the body oil and asked if I'd like a refund. She's really sweet! I told her no way, now that I'm addicted I'll wait! I think she's gotten a LOT of business from the Non Blonde's post! Good for her. I really like supporting people like her, so much better than some big company. I really think you'll love it *hudsonam*!!

*Vegas*, that is pretty cool!!


----------



## hudsonam

*Vitamix users* - I am drinking a kale and berry smoothie today and loving it.  Do you drink a "green" smoothie every day? I think it was *SN* (?) who said the Vitamix has really changed her life, helped her stomach, etc. Do you have a smoothie recipe you use?


----------



## Jane917

hudsonam said:


> *Vitamix users* - I am drinking a kale and berry smoothie today and loving it.  Do you drink a "green" smoothie every day? I think it was *SN* (?) who said the Vitamix has really changed her life, helped her stomach, etc. Do you have a smoothie recipe you use?


Thanks for reminding me that I have some Kale in the refrigerator, blueberries in the freezer, and Vitamix on the counter. Kale is my favorite green to use for green smoothies.


----------



## Jen

Yaaay!!!! I do drink a green smoothie every day! I love kale, and get several different kinds from Whole Foods. I get my frozen fruit from Sam's, and cut up my own fresh pineapple. And if you have a Vitamix, you can even use the core - which is great for digestion! I use flax seeds (whole, the Vitamix grinds them fresh and they retain more of the Omega 3s that way), greek yogurt, and a "superfood" every day. For superfoods I alternate between gogi berries, pomegranate seeds or powder, maca powder, acai powder, hemp seeds or powder, chia seeds....and I think that's it. I alternate between kale and spinach, but also sometimes throw in a whole beet root, or dandelion greens, pretty much whatever I have on hand - often I'm at the mercy of what my grocery store has, I can't get to Whole Foods weekly. If I have organic apples or oranges on hand, sometimes I'll throw those in too. Frozen bananna is a really great way to hide flavors of greens, and it makes them creamier. I get frozen strawberries, blueberries, mixed fruit, mixed berries and cherries. So I try to use something different every day, but it's not always the same combos. So really, I think the best thing to do is to start experimenting and finding out what combos you like best!! I hate banana flavored things, so I only put those in once a week - to get some of the nutrients and because my husband likes it. Other people use them every single day. It's all about what you like!! You'll discover pretty quickly I think. And you'll do a lot wrong on the way - like putting too much (or too little) frozen stuff in - warm smoothies are no good, and too much frozen makes them too thick. That kind of thing.

I also recommend doing some reading about it!! I highly recommend this one, she's super passionate about green smoothies and you really can't help but catch some of her enthusiasm. It's a really good place to start. Also check out your library, most have a ton of green smoothie recipe books to give you ideas!!!



It's such a fantastic way to get your vegetables, and aside from the fact that you can drink them instead of eating them which makes it so much easier - the Vitamix actually "pre chews" it for you so you actually absorb more of the nutrients than you would if you just ate them. With all the processed foods we eat humans as a whole aren't chewing their food enough - so are not getting all of the nutrients out of the food they're eating. Not a worry with green smoothies!! I'm so addicted it's not even funny. My husband and I were in serious withdrawl while we spent a week in Florida!! It's kind of weird, actually. You really do get addicted to them. That book talks about that a little bit.

Okay, I'll stop now


----------



## hudsonam

Thank you *Jen*!  I am going to check it out.

I wanted to share this recipe I have loved for years, from Cooking Light magazine. I finally just copied it into my Pepperplate account. It's really good, even if you're not a huge fan of asparagus. I'm hoping I can figure out how to make it in the Vitamix without screwing it up. 

Asparagus-Potato Soup
2 ¾ cups vegetable broth
2 ½ cups cubed peeled red potato (about 12 oz)
¾ cup chopped onion
3 cups (1 inch) slices asparagus (about 1 pound)
1 cup vanilla soy milk
½ cup vanilla low-fat yogurt
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice
½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
Asparagus tips (optional)

Combine the first 3 ingredients in a large saucepan; bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 12 minutes or until potato is tender. Add asparagus; cook 3 minutes or until tender. Let stand 5 minutes. Pour half of vegetable mixture in a blender; process until smooth. Pour pureed vegetable mixture into a large bowl. Repeat procedure with remaining vegetable mixture. Return pureed vegetable mixture to pan; stir in milk and next 4 ingredients (through pepper). Bring to a simmer over medium heat (do not boil), stirring occasionally. Garnish with asparagus tips, if desired. Yield: 6 servings (serving size: 1 cup)

Calories: 115 (12% from fat)
Fat: 1.5 grams (sat. .2g, mono .2g, poly .4g)
Protein 5.7 grams
Carb 22.1 grams
Fiber 2.8 grams
Cholesterol 1mg
Iron 1 mg
Sodium 688 mg
Calc 108 mg


----------



## skyblue

*YES**!!!* *What* *Jen* *said!! *. I wholeheartedly second everything she said! My stomach was a mess. I spent thousands of dollars and couldn't find a problem. Changing my diet, with smoothies being a big part of it, eliminated my tummy issues! 

I eat spinach or kale in my smoothie everyday without fail. I use frozen fruit from Sam's or WalMart (cheaper!) as well as fresh. If I find good fresh fruit, sometimes I will cut it up and freeze it to use later. Even my dogs sit and patiently wait for veggie scraps when I make them. The only treats they get! I do use banana everyday. Another great reference book is _The 150 Healthiest Foods on Earth by Jenny Bowden._

If you make a big batch, a Blender Bottle is good to have. The smoothies can separate after it sits for a bit and this bottle does a great job of mixing it back up. You can purchase them at health food stores or WalMart.

When we've driven to vacations, VitaMix comes with, along with my container of powders and seeds! LOVE my VitaMix!!


----------



## hudsonam

skyblue said:


> *YES**!!!* *What* *Jen* *said!! *. I wholeheartedly second everything she said! My stomach was a mess. I spent thousands of dollars and couldn't find a problem. Changing my diet, with smoothies being a big part of it, eliminated my tummy issues!
> 
> I eat spinach or kale in my smoothie everyday without fail. I use frozen fruit from Sam's or WalMart (cheaper!) as well as fresh. If I find good fresh fruit, sometimes I will cut it up and freeze it to use later. Even my dogs sit and patiently wait for veggie scraps when I make them. The only treats they get! I do use banana everyday. Another great reference book is _The 150 Healthiest Foods on Earth by Jenny Bowden._
> 
> If you make a big batch, a Blender Bottle is good to have. The smoothies can separate after it sits for a bit and this bottle does a great job of mixing it back up. You can purchase them at health food stores or WalMart.
> 
> When we've driven to vacations, VitaMix comes with, along with my container of powders and seeds! LOVE my VitaMix!!


Thank you *Skyblue*! What powders and seeds do you like? How else did you change your diet? Do you worry about the fat content or sugar content in these smoothies, or is the most important thing how healthy it is with the fresh veggies and fruit?


----------



## Jen

YES!!  Blender bottles!!!  We are total converts, I bought like 6 of them so I didn't have to wash them every day.  That little ball is a miracle.  They're priced pretty good on Amazon too.  

I often think about the sugar or caloric content, but since that isn't an issue in my diet I focus more on what nutrients I'm getting from the fruits and vegetables.  If you have diet concerns about fat and sugar you may want to track it, but I don't!  That's part of why I split it up throughout the day though - I make a full 64 ounces and hubs and I each have a pint for breakfast, a few chugs a couple times throughout the day, then the rest around dinner.  Usually I have my nightly portion after my workout before I shower.


----------



## skyblue

I watch fat content.  That's what really triggers my stomach pain, plus I watch it for cholesterol.  If you use plain Greek yogurt, that eliminates some fat.  I watch supplements which also have fat.  My add ins generally include flaxseed, chia seeds, hemp powder, macca.  The macca adds a taste and texture, so it's not my favorite.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Vegas_Asian said:


> Smashbook is a line of scrapbook like books in a spiral/binder style with scrapbook paper enclosed. You can use it like a traditional scrapbook or as an idea book. the potential endless. ITs by K&company. Recollection as its own line practically the same (except this one is a three ring binder). I own books from both brands. I like Smash for the fact it is thinner and the cover are pressed with designs. I use one as a journal/scrapbook and the other as an Entertainment book (my movie tickets, food reviews, and book reviews).
> 
> http://www.eksuccessbrands.com/kandcompany/smash/
> smashbooks are currently on sale at Michaels for 11.99. Comes with a book and a handful of accessories.
> Washi tape is a lot like masking tape, but more decorative. It is made from japanese washi paper. recently it has been more popular recently. I have used it to decorate my usb cords and adapters, my nintendo DS, my notebooks, christmas gift wrapping, and so much more.
> my creative chaos journal. All the borders around the cards and postits is washi tape.
> 
> My latest Washi tape purchase:
> 
> i bought the smashbook, creative chaos journal, and my washi tape from Michaels


Thanks Vegas! I've seen smashbooks at Micheals but wasn't sure what they were for. I think I need to get one for my trip to London in May. If I try to bring things home and scrapbook them here they will be in my "to be scrapped" pile forever, but with a smashbook I could put stubs and maps and stuff in it at night before bed while I'm there maybe...


----------



## cmg.sweet

The other day I ordered a 32oz wet and a 32oz dry container for my vitamix...most days the 64 is bigger than I need.  I bought through www.vitamixlady.com and since I've only had the machine 6 months got a discount on both and a cookbook.

I just ordered a sample of BFF oil and the ABBO oil.  You guys are such enablers!


----------



## Jen

cmg.sweet said:


> The other day I ordered a 32oz wet and a 32oz dry container for my vitamix...most days the 64 is bigger than I need. I bought through www.vitamixlady.com and since I've only had the machine 6 months got a discount on both and a cookbook.


Let me know what you end up making in the dry container. I've contemplated getting one, but really don't know if I'd actually make bread or anything like that.



cmg.sweet said:


> I just ordered a sample of BFF oil and the ABBO oil. You guys are such enablers!


----------



## Hippie2MARS

gadgetgirl003 said:


> *SN* I applaud you for sticking to your decluttering. It's exhausting to do that.
> I want to thank *hippie2mars*for posting about the Red Carpet Gel manicure set that she bought. Ever since she posted about it showing updates one or two weeks later, I have been wanting to buy it. I told my husband that I wanted it for Christmas because my nail polish comes off the first time that I shower. He gave me the kit for Christmas and of course I used it immediately.  One week later, and my manicure still looks perfect except for the part close to my cuticle shows nail growth. I have no chips and it is still very glossy. I am very impressed with it. Thanks *H2M*
> Thanks to all of you for posting all of your great shopping finds. You all have caused me to make many purchases.


Haven't been by in awhile (trying to save money for our move). I'm so glad you have enjoyed your Red Carpet Manicure set. It's one of the best purchases I've made! I appreciate you taking the time to let me know that something I shared worked for you. Thank you!


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Good luck with the BFF oil. I'm on my third day and, combined with the Shu Ultime8, my dry flakiness is nonexistent. Wish ME luck, lol.


ME too!! None. My breakouts are also pretty much gone, and the awful red patches around my nose that get especially bad in the winter are almost gone too. My skin literally hasn't been this good in years, and the BFF oil has all I've really changed. The Shu Ultime8 is relatively new, but all the drastic changes happened after the oil. My economy supply and body oil shipped yesterday!

My nails are finally good again, I keep flip flopping about the Red Carpet Manicure set. I feel like I have to give it another try, but at the same time my nails are FINALLY great again so I hesitate.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I can't use any oil on my face so fortunately I don't have to try to keep the flow chart on this.  I really, really have seen improvement since changing to Paula's Choice products so I'm not messing with it.

Vegas Asian, I'm curious about the moleskin journal you posted covered in tape.  How does the inside look?  Do you just wrap it around the edges or all the way around in the inside?  I had something I could have used this on!  Very cool!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I wrapped it around the inside but then cut a sheet od scrapbook paper down and glued it over so you wouldn't see the ends. I also mod podge the outside to seal the tape. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jane917

This cracks me up. I don't know the best place to post it, but I know that several of you here will see the humor!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

*Jane,* Thanks for posting that here. Very cute.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for the giggle, *Jane*!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Washi tape is on sale this week (ones by recollection) at Michael's. I was weak and gave in to another dozen...ish more 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hippie2MARS

Jane917 said:


> This cracks me up. I don't know the best place to post it, but I know that several of you here will see the humor!


OMG, Jane! Thanks so much for sharing.....hilarious!


----------



## cmg.sweet

Vegas_Asian said:


> Washi tape is on sale this week (ones by recollection) at Michael's. I was weak and gave in to another dozen...ish more
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Vegas! I picked up a book and some tape ana a couple other related goodies yesterday.


----------



## hudsonam

Has anyone tried Bare Minerals Ready Foundation? I'm really tempted to order the set from QVC that includes the brush. I'm just not sure about the shade.

http://www.qvc.com/bareMinerals-Ready-SPF-20-Foundation-with-Precision-Face-Brush-Search-Results.product.A233067.html?sc=A233067-SRCH&cm_sp=VIEWPOSITION-_-1-_-A233067&catentryImage=http://images-p.qvc.com/is/image/a/67/a233067.001?$uslarge$


----------



## cmg.sweet

OH no, page 2! I ordered a breville tea maker yesterday (thanks *Jen*, I think) and my new vitamix containers came in yesterday too!

I now have 14 rolls of washi tape, 5 smash books of various varieties, and a few other accessories (thanks *Vegas Asian* and my local Joanns' super moving clearance sale).

I'm liking the BFF serum, it was amazing the first couple nights, but the last 3 or 4 days I've not been drinking even remotely enough water so my face is all dry and scaly and my eyes feel like they are covered in sand. I'm wondering how bad my face would be if I hadn't been using the BFF. So today's goal is to drink lots of water to get hydration levels back where they belong.

Does anyone know of a cleanser similar to the Eve Lom but a bit easier on the wallet?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Wish I could help, but I don't know.  I still love Paula's Choice and my face is the best that it has been in years.

I'm currently lusting after a Mason Pearson hairbrush.  Someone talk me back in my tree.  There's no reason a hairbrush should cost so much but I hear that they totally live up to their price.  I'm sure all of you have one and have just been holding out on me.

OH, and I'm having a new grandbaby.....just found out this week.....wooo hoooo...so I have to start buying baby stuff instead of stuff for me.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I had never heard of mason pearson before but now I want one too...


----------



## hudsonam

*Cmg*, enjoy your new goodies! 

*SN*, congratulations! Buying baby stuff is so fun! Is there anywhere you can buy the brush that has a return policy like QVC? That way if it isn't worth it you can get your money back. ETA: I just looked them up and holy cow! I think you're paying a lot for the name. They sure look cool though. 

I need some advice on shampoo for color treated hair. I've been using Tigi Dumb Blonde (it's for all colors - I'm auburn), but I want to try something new.


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, CONGRATS!   . Is this your son and his wife who are having a baby 

I have a small Mason and Pearson brush. I had one as a kid that lasted FOREVER!! Great brush! 

*Hudsonam*, I use Aveda for color treated hair. I love this line!

*CMG*, I coveted the tea maker after *Jen* posted about it, but I just heat my water in the microwave.  I bet you will LOVE it! Post when you get it. . Post photos of your Smashbook crafting, too!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Skyblue*, yes, it is my son and his wife.

Tell me more about the brush and what makes it great for you. I don't even usually use a hairbrush!!! LOL


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> Wish I could help, but I don't know. I still love Paula's Choice and my face is the best that it has been in years.
> 
> I'm currently lusting after a Mason Pearson hairbrush. Someone talk me back in my tree. There's no reason a hairbrush should cost so much but I hear that they totally live up to their price. I'm sure all of you have one and have just been holding out on me.
> 
> OH, and I'm having a new grandbaby.....just found out this week.....wooo hoooo...so I have to start buying baby stuff instead of stuff for me.


I don't have a Mason Pearson brush for myself, but I must confess, I bought one for Cali. She IS a yorkie after all! My favorite brush is an Aveda great big paddle flat brush. I could not live without it and I'm not sure they make it anymore. I can brush downward and straighten and flatten my hair or sideway and get fluff and volume. I think I should go look to see and buy an extra; that's how much I love it. I don't even want a MP for myself.


----------



## corkyb

hudsonam said:


> *Cmg*, enjoy your new goodies!
> 
> *SN*, congratulations! Buying baby stuff is so fun! Is there anywhere you can buy the brush that has a return policy like QVC? That way if it isn't worth it you can get your money back. ETA: I just looked them up and holy cow! I think you're paying a lot for the name. They sure look cool though.
> 
> I need some advice on shampoo for color treated hair. I've been using Tigi Dumb Blonde (it's for all colors - I'm auburn), but I want to try something new.


I LOVE Aveda Color Conserve. But then I love all Aveda products except for their make up and some of that I like too.


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> Wish I could help, but I don't know. I still love Paula's Choice and my face is the best that it has been in years.
> 
> I'm currently lusting after a Mason Pearson hairbrush. Someone talk me back in my tree. There's no reason a hairbrush should cost so much but I hear that they totally live up to their price. I'm sure all of you have one and have just been holding out on me.
> 
> OH, and I'm having a new grandbaby.....just found out this week.....wooo hoooo...so I have to start buying baby stuff instead of stuff for me.


Oh, and Sandra, I would just HAVE to look at Jane's hats if I was having a grand baby, but then it's probably too warm in Mississippi for hats. Ever.


----------



## cmg.sweet

First, *SN* in my quest for tools that will make my hair as great as it once was I got distracted by the hair brush and didn't finish reading your post yesterday! *CONGRATS*!

I bought a pocket sensitive MP, it was listed as one of the ones that would work for my hair...we shall see...

I also bought REN cleansing balm, it is supposed to be like eve lom but better,more natural ingredients.

I am hoping the tea maker will help me get through my tea stash a bit quicker so I can clear out some of the so-so tea and get more of my favorites, and I'd like to see how white tea is supposed to taste, I always oversteep that type.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you!  And you bought a hairbrush?  Please report back!  Yay!


----------



## cmg.sweet

I bought the smallest of the "sensitive" ones to try in an effort at saving a little money.  If it is super amazing I can splurge for a bigger one later, but this is a smaller splurge to start.  If it gives me back the hair I had in high school I'll buy a dozen!

And I had an amazon gift card balance that was burning a hole in my pocket, So I'm considering it. " found" money...


----------



## skyblue

Before I forget, I was in TJ Maxx yesterday and saw the Michael Kors handbag *Jen* and *Paula* were coveting!! It is really pretty! It was a good buy at $99!   

*SN*, HUGS!!!!    I am SUPER excited for you and your family! That is going to be one beautiful baby!!!! When is the due date?

I used the small MP hairbrush primarily on my daughter's hair when she was younger. She had waist length hair and it was gentle, well made, and didn't break down. Like Paula, I actually use it on my dog now! . I have a bigger paddle brush, not MP, that I use on my hair everyday. I will have to check the brand.

Edited to add: We also had the MP tortoise colored combs as a kid. I wish I still had them. They are beauties! . Frederic Fekkai is the brand of hairbrush I own. Not exactly cheap, but about half the price of the Mason Pearson.


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> *SN*, congratulations on your new grandbaby! As you know, grandchildren are so much fun. *Hudsonam's* hats are wonderful! I gave two to my granddaughter and my DIL and son liked them so much that I recently ordered another one for her. I sent my DIL *hudsonam's* link and this is the hat she picked out. Isn't it darling?
> 
> I rarely use a brush and have never heard of the MP brush. They look nice. I have wavy/curly hair and use a pick so as not to straighten the curl. An African American man made my dress for my daughter's wedding. At one of the fittings he was on the phone with an African American lady and when I pulled out my pick he started laughing and telling her about my pick. I had been using one for years and was surprised at his reaction. I told him white girls use picks, too.


Thanks *Cobbie*! Your hat will be going in the mail this week.  And LOL about the pick.

I just left Ulta $127 poorer, but hopefully with some keepers! I went to get new shampoo and ended up letting one of the MUAs find me some new primer, foundation and concealer. She tried Tarte's BB primer and their 12 hour tinted primer and decided on the latter, then used their maracuja creaseless concealer under my eyes and Amazing Cosmetics foundation, but the primer was really meant to be my foundation, with the powder as a finisher. So far it feels good. She also used Juice Beauty products to moisturize. http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod3670119

I didn't buy any of that yet, but I may try it. Usually when someone says a moisturizer is really good, it still leaves my skin feeling tight, but so far this seems to be doing a good job.

I ended up with Wella shampoo and conditioner for my color treated hair. I almost got Pureology, but figured I'd start with something cheaper first. Why spend more if the cheaper one is good. 

I always wished we had a Sephora nearby, and now we have one and I went to Ulta anyway. I think they have more in the way of shampoos though.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I used Pureology back when I had colored hair and also used Wella.  I liked Wella just as well for less.

I plan on ordering a hat just as soon as I know what it is....but, she is due in August and it really hardly ever gets cold here.  Hudsonam, when it's closer to time, I'll get you to help me select the right size for around next Jan/Feb for whatever sex we have.


----------



## hudsonam

Someone Nameless said:


> I used Pureology back when I had colored hair and also used Wella. I liked Wella just as well for less.
> 
> I plan on ordering a hat just as soon as I know what it is....but, she is due in August and it really hardly ever gets cold here. Hudsonam, when it's closer to time, I'll get you to help me select the right size for around next Jan/Feb for whatever sex we have.


Sounds great! And my hats are all cotton, so they are pretty good for milder temps, and we can do something in a more open weave.


----------



## Someone Nameless

hudsonam said:


> Sounds great! And my hats are all cotton, so they are pretty good for milder temps, and we can do something in a more open weave.


Oh, I'm so excited!!!! That will be great. We'll just figure out the size and the color.


----------



## Jen

*CONGRATS SN!!!!* How exciting!!!

*Hudsonam*, I hope you knew about this when you went to Ulta? I adore your hats!!










Luckily I also only use a pick in my hair to try to keep it curlier. Those brushes look nice though!!


----------



## hudsonam

*SN* - 

*Jen*, I didn't! I saw it when I got home and looked up the products I got. My only hope is that it excluded everything I got.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

aww. thank you, Jen! I am being greatly influenced to spend money at Ulta now....It is only a couple of streets from the college.


----------



## hudsonam

Ok, I was mistaken - I did get the Tarte tinted BB cream. I wore everything today to work and I love how it looks, but I'm somehow getting shinier than I already did. My husband who doesn't notice anything noticed. Has anyone tried any of the UD finishing mists? I don't know what to do.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I gave in again bought 18 more rolls on....in clearance for 5 bucks 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cmg.sweet

I picked up some more the other day too Vegas!

My tea maker got here 3 hours ago, working on some oolong!  

Hairbrush arrived yesterday.  I like it, but don't want to recommend spending so much on a brush unless you really want a pampering splurge type thing.  I was amazed at how little hair was in it after I brushed my hair last night, and it is a nice scalp massage


----------



## Someone Nameless

So, the hairbrush is not all that like people say?


----------



## cmg.sweet

I am in love (enough that I just ordered a bigger version)...BUT I generally don't like to recommend anything over about $20 in case the other person isn't as crazy about it as I am and then I have their unhappiness about the purchase hanging over my head.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Haha, which one did you buy and which one did you order?  I actually ordered one from Nordstrom because I can try it and send it back if I'm not completely carried away with it.  I called whatshebuys to have them tell me exactly which one was best for my hair.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I bought a sensitive pocket boar bristle (I have fine thin hair), I've ordered a extra small boar bristle (b2) cause I wanted a little bit bigger.  The smaller one will still be good for travel.

Glad you ordered from somewhere that you can return easy


----------



## Someone Nameless

I ordered the B4, (regular, not sensitive).  That might be what you got.  It may be too small.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Brush head was fine, but I have large manly hands (DH calls them Fred Flinstone hands) so the handle part was a bit small for my taste.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I hope my hands will be small enough.  I was trying to start with the least expensive.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Me too   But seriously my wedding ring is a size 13...someone with less freakishly large hands wouldn't have a problem I'm sure


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> Haha, which one did you buy and which one did you order? I actually ordered one from Nordstrom because I can try it and send it back if I'm not completely carried away with it. I called whatshebuys to have them tell me exactly which one was best for my hair.


What is whatshebuys? Info please.

I hope you like it Sandra. I haven't used it on my own hair but I use it on Cali's. I decided it wasn't worth it for me to invest that money on my own hair. BUt I am not a big time brush user, or I wasn't at the time I was considering it. I then found the large Aveda paddle and became a brush user, just for what it does to my hair. It has one effect if I brush up and down and another if I brush sideways. It's amazing to me and my hair is not really long. I wear a sort of inverted bob and the sides go just below my ears and the back is shorter.

Of course after CMG buying two and if you just can't do without it, Cali could lose her hair brush and make do with a cheaper model. I've often thought hers would be a good purse brush.


----------



## corkyb

cmg.sweet said:


> I picked up some more the other day too Vegas!
> 
> My tea maker got here 3 hours ago, working on some oolong!
> 
> Hairbrush arrived yesterday. I like it, but don't want to recommend spending so much on a brush unless you really want a pampering splurge type thing. I was amazed at how little hair was in it after I brushed my hair last night, and it is a nice scalp massage


Cory, when did you order the teamaker. I have a little dilemma going with Teavana. I tried to order right before midnight expiration. It would not take my order. Well, it took my credit card and then with the buy now it took me back to the shopping page and said it could not find what I was looking for. I tried two more times and it did the same thing. I then wrote an irritated note to Teavana since I think I may have paid for three tea makers. I asked about it and about getting it for the sale price and they wrote back and said they received my order and gave me a link to my account on the Teavana page where I could look at past and current orders. No Breville. And the Breville is still sitting in my cart. So I am a bit concerned. On the otherhand, I tried to buy my work Microsoft Office Suite and it never took me to my paypal page and I never paid, and never got a download and now it won't let me purchase it because it says I already purchased. Sometimes this online shopping is for the birds.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I ordered the teamaker on the 25th.  Online shopping can be a bit crazy sometimes...


----------



## sjc

(JUST HAVE TO SAY HOW MUCH I LOOOOOOOVE GeoffThomas' Recliner. I absolutely adore the pattern; and it looks sooooooo comfy!!)

*SPILLPROOF (REALLY) TRAVEL MUG*
The best spill proof travel mug I have ever owned!! I have been through DOZENS; looking for the perfect one. *Here's why I love it:* 
1. Truly is spill proof (very important at my job...if I spill on the paperwork; ledgers, I'm back to square one.)
2. Comfortable to sip from...the contour of the lid is just like it was custom made for the perfect fit to your specific lips. (I kid you not)
3. Fits the Keurig Platinum (with the spill guard removed)
4. Sip from single handed and I have small hands...no problem reaching/pushing the button.

(Only cons: non dishwasher/non microwave safe)

OXO Available at Target, though I got mine at TJMaxx $9.99
*MANY TO CHOOSE FROM*
http://www.oxo.com/p-1236-plastic-liquiseal-travel-mug.aspx


----------



## sjc

Cobbie said:


> *sjc*, my daughter loves the oxo travel mugs. They really are spillproof.
> 
> Wouldn't you love to sink down in *Geoff's recliner* and spend a day reading?


Actually, I'd love to let him sit in his beautiful recliner and share a cup of tea with me while I pick his brain. He is so knowledgeable and kind. He was one of my first friends on these boards and I value his opinions and our friendship. I would love to meet him and his Mrs. I'd be honored to be in their company. You on the other hand, I would love to have make me over from head to toe with all of those lotions and potions of yours. You know your way around a good makeup brush... 
Yes, the OXO travel mug is superb.


----------



## skyblue

I am glad you love those travel mugs, and have found them to be spill proof, but mine was not!!  It spilled coffee down the front of my blouse on the way to an event!  We had to go home so I could change!!  . When that happened, I promptly ordered the one Neo recommended which, so far, is spill proof!  It is Thermos King.  I purchased it on Amazon.


----------



## Jen

I have Thermos mugs too, and I LOVE THEM. They keep things piping hot for about 4 hours, they're also not dishwasher safe but I don't care. No other mug even comes close to me.

*Geoffthomas* is one of my favorites too!!! He's the best. I'd love to spend a day with him!!


----------



## hudsonam

Speaking of WhatSheBuys, has anyone ever tried the Knockout underwear? I think I might order a pair to try. They look comfortable, and Im trying to find something that doesnt cut into me, therefor creating VPL when Im wearing a tunic or dress with leggings. Any other recs? Side note  someone should come up with a way for web sites to display intimates in a work friendly way.  

ETA: Or that Hanky Panky brand I keep hearing about? Anyone tried them?


----------



## sjc

SKYBLUE: I'm shocked. So sorry that happened. How did it happen? I've yet to have a drop spill. I feel so bad. Was the cover loose or did you possibly try to sip from the side and not the raised lip @ the front? So sorry.
*
GeoffThomas is going to blush when he catches up to the latest posts on this thread. 
*


----------



## skyblue

sjc said:


> SKYBLUE: I'm shocked. So sorry that happened. How did it happen? I've yet to have a drop spill. I feel so bad. Was the cover loose or did you possibly try to sip from the side and not the raised lip @ the front? So sorry.
> *
> GeoffThomas is going to blush when he catches up to the latest posts on this thread.
> *


*Sjc*, I have no idea how it happened! Faulty seal, operator error? No worries! . I ditched it for Thermos King. I've noticed I need two mugs: One for tea and one for coffee. No matter how long you soak them, or how much you wash travel mugs, they retain beverage odors.

*Geoff Thomas*, are you blushing??


----------



## geoffthomas

Yes.


----------



## sjc

Without a doubt. A true gentleman. Xo


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Got bored with mt keyboard and almost ordered new keyboard stickers.... Instead I got my washi tape out 









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hudsonam

*Vegas*, how cute! 

*Makeup and skincare ladies* - How long do you use a new product that may or may not be causing you to break out just a little bit before you give up on it? I'm hoping this is either hormonal (one of my usual breakouts) or that my skin is just reacting to something new and will straighten itself out. I am loving my Tarte BB cream and Amazing Cosmetics mineral foundation but I have had a few breakouts since I started using them. It's been a week. How long would you give it before you decide it's not working for you? It really makes me face polished looking and brighter. It was, however, making me get even shinier than usual, but I busted out my Mally perfecting stuff (I forget what it's called - it's clear and you dab it on with a sponge applicator) and it's amazing.


----------



## Jen

*hudsonam*, if I really love something but suspect it is breaking me out, I take a break from it until my skin clears up - and change nothing else at that time. Then I try it again. If it breaks out again, it's the culprit. Many things can contribute to skin problems, so I wouldn't expect it's that until you do a little trial and error. I hope it's not the stuff you love!!! That's the worst. My skin freaks out for no reason at all sometimes, so definitely test it a little before giving up!!


----------



## Jen

If it's the same flashlight I have it's a good one though!  I got it at a sales meeting as a take away gift from the manufacturer.  Our company does a yearly Thanksgiving gift for our good customers (we like to stand apart by doing Thanskgiving vs Christmas) and thought these would be a great gift.  Until we found out they were $60!  I don't think they often go on sale, so you got a deal!!


----------



## Jen

Yes, that's it!!  It's super heavy duty, I actually keep it next to my bedside table to use as a weapon.....you know, just in case


----------



## Jen

Well, it IS called "The Defender"  !!


----------



## cmg.sweet

It says the light end is designed to be used as a weapon if need be.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I broke down and bought some Toms Monday, so far I like them.  I got mens natural burlap and womens grey pop cords.  I kinda want to go back and get some of the sherpa lined ones to use as slippers.


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, that looks like one hubby has. He loves his!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> *Jen*, it's this one.


Crap, I think I'm going to need this one...


----------



## Someone Nameless

Seriously? This thing is for defense? I hope I never have to get that close to something I'm having to defend myself against. I'd prefer to pack my heat from a distance.   

I got my Mason Pearson and I love it but like cmg.sweet, the handle is a bit small. I'm not sure I can recommend it. I ordered the Denman boar bristle brush from Sally's and when it gets here, if it is good the Mason Pearson may go back.

https://www.sallybeauty.com/grooming-brush/SBS-103218,default,pd.html


----------



## skyblue

I checked. His is *Brite-Strik*e. He loves it.


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Crap, I think I'm going to need this one...


Glad to see you are still around, *Neo*. After the news from Tunisia today, are your parents OK?


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Crap, I think I'm going to need this one...


To defend yourself or in case the lights go out? Where they hell have you been Neo? I miss you!


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, as I am photo link challenged, I can only provide the link:

http://www.auctioninc.com/cart/

On sale for $99.00.

*Neo*, we have missed you!!! Hope all is well with you and your family!!


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> Seriously? This thing is for defense? I hope I never have to get that close to something I'm having to defend myself against. I'd prefer to pack my heat from a distance.
> 
> I got my Mason Pearson and I love it but like cmg.sweet, the handle is a bit small. I'm not sure I can recommend it. I ordered the Denman boar bristle brush from Sally's and when it gets here, if it is good the Mason Pearson may go back.
> 
> https://www.sallybeauty.com/grooming-brush/SBS-103218,default,pd.html


I really think you should try the Aveda large flat paddle brush. It's like nothing I've ever used before and I don't think I could do without it. And it's not that expensive. It tames my hair, it volumizes my hair if I brush sideways instead of vertically, and it gives the best scalp workout nad feeling I've ever had. I really have to go buy a back up as I cannot live without it. It's too big for a purse though. I thought they had a smaller size also, but if they did, they discontinued it. It's wonderful. And I'm sure it would be great on any length. Have I ever steered you wrong on Aveda or Bobbi Brown, huh? huh? Huh?


----------



## skyblue

www.Brite-strike.com


----------



## Neo

Jane917 said:


> Glad to see you are still around, *Neo*. After the news from Tunisia today, are your parents OK?


Thank you *Jane* and *Pat* I didn't manage to reach them today, but I'm sure they are ok - hopefully tomorrow will be easier communications wise.


----------



## Jen

That is so funny, I had no idea that was it's intended purpose.  But once you hold this thing you think about it!  I hope I never have to use it either, especially as we always turn our security system on at night, but hey - if someone gets in and gets that close it'll help bash their head in....or if the power goes out it's right there too     I love a multi purpose tool!


----------



## Jane917

I have just heard via my Facebook page that our friend Sandra (Someone Nameless) has had her house destroyed by the tornado that hit Hattiesburg today. Please send prayer, positive thoughts, etc.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> OMG! I hope she's okay. Just emailed her and hope to hear something.


She posted on FaceBook about an hour ago. About 3 hours ago she posted about sirens and helmets. Being in the PNW, I had no idea what she was talking about. I will send her e-mail also, but I doubt she is sitting at her computer.


----------



## cmg.sweet

Oh God.  I am so glad she is ok.  Tornados are so violent and terrible.


----------



## skyblue

Oh my gosh, I am sick to my stomach over the news about *SN*! As long as she, her husband, and her family are okay!! Love and hugs to you dear friend! I am sending an e-mail, too. She could read it on her phone.


----------



## Jane917

Sandra has posted again that she and Billy are OK, but the house is a total loss. Sandra, your KB friends are sending positive energies, along with a lot of prayer.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Sandra, I am so sorry your beautiful house is gone. It's wonderful to hear you and Billy are okay. My thoughts are with you.


I am friends on Facebook with Sandra. She has posted that they are ok but have lost everything. I don't know where they are staying but the prayers and offers of support are pouring in. She said prayers are being answered before they can think to pray them. What a spirited outlook. It will probably hit like a ton of bricks at some point though.

Maybe collectively we could figure out a way to help somehow even if it is only to send good cheer. I am just sitting here with tears running down my face. I talk with her almost daily on FB and I knew the south was bad and was worried, but it wasn't til I saw Hattiesburg on the news that i got really scared for her. And sure enough, I popped on FB and she had already posted. I'm hoping something is salvageable,but the important thing is that she and her husband were not hurt. I don't know about her dogs, but I assume they are ok since she didn't mention anything and just said all were ok but they lost it all.


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> I am friends on Facebook with Sandra. She has posted that they are ok but have lost everything. I don't know where they are staying but the prayers and offers of support are pouring in. She said prayers are being answered before they can think to pray them. What a spirited outlook. It will probably hit like a ton of bricks at some point though.
> 
> Maybe collectively we could figure out a way to help somehow even if it is only to send good cheer. I am just sitting here with tears running down my face. I talk with her almost daily on FB and I knew the south was bad and was worried, but it wasn't til I saw Hattiesburg on the news that i got really scared for her. And sure enough, I popped on FB and she had already posted. I'm hoping something is salvageable,but the important thing is that she and her husband were not hurt. I don't know about her dogs, but I assume they are ok since she didn't mention anything and just said all were ok but they lost it all.


She said she got her phone and purse. I would love to do something for her, too, but I am not sure of immediate needs. Let's put our thinking caps on. We can work out details through private messages with interested people.


----------



## Someone Nameless

We have not slept a wink but we are alive. We are in shock. I keep thinking about our kindles, my Viramix, my face wash, our beautiful home,  everything. But we will keep on keeping on. I love all of you. Thank you. We are so blessed.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Sandra,
I'm glad that you and Billy are okay. I'm so sorry about your losses.


----------



## sjc

OMG:  I just popped in after a couple of days of dealing w New England storm:  to see this about Sandra.
I am so sorry. Grateful that you are OK; but saddened by your loss. My heart goes out to you. Prayers for strength to get through this horrible ordeal.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I don't really "do" facebook. Has anyone seen anymore updates from Sandra?


----------



## Jane917

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I don't really "do" facebook. Has anyone seen anymore updates from Sandra?


Sandra has posted more pictures of her house. It looks like most of the homes in her neighborhood were untouched. Hers is demolished. Side walls caved in , no roof. She and Billy are staying in a condo that a friend owns. They are putting one foot in front of the other. I am hoping they got hot showers and sleep today. It appears that some people are sending them cash, some are sending Amazon gift cards. Insurance will take of a lot of it, of course, but it will take a while for that to get settled. I think they are still in shock. Sandra got out of the house with her purse and cell phone. I can't even imagine the horror they must have gone through.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Thank you for the update, *Jane*. I thought that insurance probably would cover a lot, but can't imagine how overwhelmed they have to be with such a total loss. It's good to hear that so many people are reaching out to them and that they have a place to stay. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ruby296

Oh no, I haven't been here lately so thought I'd check in & I'm so saddened to read this news, *SN*. Thank God you are ok, that's all that really matters. I'm thinking of you & sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> Oh no, I haven't been here lately so thought I'd check in & I'm so saddened to read this news, *SN*. Thank God you are ok, that's all that really matters. I'm thinking of you & sending good thoughts your way.


She said to send cards, but is saying no to other things. I think people are sending anyway. There is much they will need. It is a miracle they got out alive. A real miracle. So thankful for that. Things can be replaced, although not certain ones. But lives cannot be replaced. I believe the dogs are ok, but she hasn't really said that I have seen. they need prayers if you are so inclined.


----------



## Ruby296

corkyb said:


> She said to send cards, but is saying no to other things. I think people are sending anyway. There is much they will need. It is a miracle they got out alive. A real miracle. So thankful for that. Things can be replaced, although not certain ones. But lives cannot be replaced. I believe the dogs are ok, but she hasn't really said that I have seen. they need prayers if you are so inclined.


Will definitely send prayers & (((hugs))). Please keep us updated as you can.


----------



## Jane917

Some of us are sending cards and Amazon gift cards, others are sending checks to her home address. She lost her Kindles!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My fun shop is Sony touch screen laptop...


----------



## cmg.sweet

I grew up in the midwest and saw alot of tornado damage.  It is amazing/horrendous/scary how they destroy one house but leave the ones next to them untouched.

Could someone pm me the address to send cards to Sandra?


----------



## Jen

I can't even believe this, I'm so sorry Sandra!!!!!!  My heart is heavy and I will be constantly thinking about you and your family.  Let us know what we can do to help you!!!!!!!!


----------



## corkyb

Sandra and her husband have agreed to take donations through their pay pal address.  I can pm it to anyone who wants it.  If you send as a gift, there will be no fees taken out.  Also I have the address of her son and DIL where she told me it is probably best to send things.  Since this is a public site and I didn't ask her, I don't think I should post either her paypal or her address.  But for anyone who wants either of them, just email me or pm me.  My email is c o r k y b ny at g m a i l d o t c o m
No spaces.  Or you can pm me.


----------



## skyblue

Thanks so much, Corkyb!  I pm'd her address to Cory.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My valentine's present from the hubs:









Wood is birch plywood, with cherry accents, and maple doors. The top is actually granite tile which matches the tile in front of the fireplace that you don't see in the floor at this angle. We're also expecting our LaZBoy sectional soon and I'll share more of the whole room when that comes in.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cobbie said:


> *Ann*, that's a beautiful piece of furniture. I love the combination of woods. Please post pictures of your room when your comfortable LaZBoy sectional arrives.


I will. . . I checked on it today and it's scheduled to ship from the factory on March 11 -- so should arrive at the store within 2 to 3 weeks from then and we'll get it delivered as soon after that as is convenient. Not as soon as I'd like . . . definitely getting antsy for it at this point. . . . but there's no way to rush it so no point in whining.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cobbie said:


> LOL! When I order something, as much as I want it NOW, I don't want them to rush the manufacturing process.


Exactly!


----------



## Ruby296

Ann in Arlington said:


> My valentine's present from the hubs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wood is birch plywood, with cherry accents, and maple doors. The top is actually granite tile which matches the tile in front of the fireplace that you don't see in the floor at this angle. We're also expecting our LaZBoy sectional soon and I'll share more of the whole room when that comes in.


That is beautiful! Can't wait to see the whole room after your sectional arrives.


----------



## skyblue

That is really lovely, *Ann*! Can't wait to see the completed room when your sectional arrives!


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> That is beautiful! Can't wait to see the whole room after your sectional arrives.


Ann, that is gorgeous. Did you husband make that or buy it? Is it attached to the wall rather than resting on the floor or am I seeing it wrong?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The hubs built it.  First he built a prototype to make sure his design idea would work.

It's hung on the wall.  He fixed, more or less permanently, a wood anchor strip on the wall and designed the piece to fit to it. So there's a lip on the piece that fits into the notch along the support bar.  Mostly gravity works, though I think there are also a couple of screws that snug it up to the support bar.

He's now contemplating complementary end tables. . .but they'll probably have to actually stand on the floor.


----------



## skyblue

He is quite the craftsman, *Ann*! Complimentary side tables would be perfect!


----------



## Cindy416

Very nice, Ann. You have to love a guy with skills!  

I just bought a VitaMix as today's special on QVC! The price was considerably reduced and they were running a free shipping and 5 payments specal. Having wanted a VitaMix for years, and with a 30-day free trial, I'm thrilled! My blog is finally getting published, and I'm sure my VitaMix will be featured often.  (Visit me at myeclecticrange.com.) I've only posted a welcome and about me page so far, but it's a start.


----------



## hudsonam

*SN*, I'm so sorry! I'm so glad everyone is Ok, but I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## sjc

ANN:  Gorgeous!! ...and this coming from a carpenter's daughter.  Your DH is a keeper!! The design; not to mention the detail, perfect!


----------



## Jen

WOW *Ann*, I'm so impressed........and sitting here realizing I married the wrong man   !!!! Mine pretends he wants to learn that stuff, but isn't all that handy. He did make a desk out of a door once, that was pretty cool. But nothing like that!! Very cool. Can't wait to see the sectional too!! We got our sectional from my parents - who bought it when I was born. So, it's 33 years old now and is still in impressive condition. However, I do have to admit I kind of want a new one!!

YAY *Cindy*!! Congrats on your Vitamix, you won't regret it.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My latest is lapdesk that I bought last night and already used checking my emails in bed..


----------



## Lee44

I got this on ebay and now I am really enjoying my Kindle. It is a faux leather cover that turns into a stand, comes with a stylus, a USB link and a few other things I don't use. It has changed my Kindle experience, it makes everything so much easier. I never had a cover before and the stand is awesome.


----------



## Cindy416

Jen said:


> Cindy[/b]!! Congrats on your Vitamix, you won't regret it.


Thanks, Jen. It's supposed to be delivered on Tuesday, right in the middle of another snowstorm. Sure hope my awesome UPS man can get to my home in the boondocks! Do you have lots of tips for getting the most out of it? If so, I may have to start an enabling thread for VitaMix once I get mine. We already have rice cooker, pressure cooker, Keurig, and KitchenAid threads, after all. 



Lee44 said:


> I got this on ebay and now I am really enjoying my Kindle. It is a faux leather cover that turns into a stand, comes with a stylus, a USB link and a few other things I don't use. It has changed my Kindle experience, it makes everything so much easier. I never had a cover before and the stand is awesome.


Good find, Lee! You will get a lot of good out of those accessories. (I've never had a coverless Kindle, and I am now on my fifth Kindle. I'm a techie/nerd, and I love staying on the cutting/bleeding edge do Kindle technology.)


----------



## Lee44

Cindy - To give you some perspective, I didn't get a cell phone until about 5 years after everyone else got one.

Ann - Wow, what an incredible piece of furniture, and the fact that your husband made it!  Off the charts!  What a design star he is.


----------



## Cindy416

Lee, better late than never. 

Here's a picture of my new Vitamix. So far, all I've done is,read,the books and user's guide, as well as wash the containers and the tamper. I hope we have a snow day tomorrow so I can experiment in the kitchen.


----------



## Jen

Oooh pretty!!!!!!!  I almost bought the red one because that's the color of my kitchen, but went with the black in case we move and my new one is not red.  You asked how to maximize it's use - experiment experiment experiment!!!  Playing with it is the best way to learn.  Definitely watch the DVD, and maybe do a youtube search.  Also, there have been several Vitamix dedicated threads here, try searching for those and reading through them - there are tons of people with tons of tips and ideas.  The VitaVillage is a good place too!!  I can't wait to hear about your experiments!


----------



## Someone Nameless

We are doing OK but I miss all of you! We decided yesterday it was time to go purchase some slippers. I remembered *SKYBLUE* recommending the UGG Ansley so that's what I got. My feet are thanking me and my poodle keeps trying to wear them (if you have seen my Facebook page).

Thanks to some fabulous AA women, we have received so many other acts of kindness. I can't express my appreciation enough. You all are the best! I don't mean to leave anyone out but please excuse my mind being one big blur.


----------



## Jen

I'm so glad you checked in!!  I've been thinking about you guys constantly.  You're more than excused!!!!


----------



## Cindy416

Jen said:


> Oooh pretty!!!!!!! I almost bought the red one because that's the color of my kitchen, but went with the black in case we move and my new one is not red. You asked how to maximize it's use - experiment experiment experiment!!! Playing with it is the best way to learn. Definitely watch the DVD, and maybe do a youtube search. Also, there have been several Vitamix dedicated threads here, try searching for those and reading through them - there are tons of people with tons of tips and ideas. The VitaVillage is a good place too!! I can't wait to hear about your experiments!


The only thing I'm wondering about is if I'm going to wish my Vitamix had the variable speed control. I'm planning to try some things with it in an hour or so, and will see how the pulse feature works. I'll look for the Vitamix threads here. Thanks for the info about VitaVillage, too!


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> We are doing OK but I miss all of you! We decided yesterday it was time to go purchase some slippers. I remembered *SKYBLUE* recommending the UGG Ansley so that's what I got. My feet are thanking me and my poodle keeps trying to wear them (if you have seen my Facebook page).
> 
> Thanks to some fabulous AA women, we have received so many other acts of kindness. I can't express my appreciation enough. You all are the best! I don't mean to leave anyone out but please excuse my mind being one big blur.


I love the picture of the dog in your new slippers! I have been thinking about you and hoping you are staying strong. You are an amazing woman!


----------



## skyblue

Congratulations, *Cindy*, on your fabulous new VitaMix! I am confident you will LOVE it!! Please post when you've had time to experiment!

YEAH, *SN*!!  It makes my hear happy to see you here!  I loved your FB post about the slippers! I suspected they were UGGS, but couldn't see them well because your pup was wearing them!! So cute! I love my Ainsley slippers and am glad they are giving you some comfort, too! Mr SN's look pretty spiffy, too!


----------



## Someone Nameless

We have to walk the dogs down the hill a bit from the condo.  It's not really convenient like going out your back door at home, but hey, what can I say!  We have a place to live and it's not a hotel.  Hubby was taking them at night so he bought himself a pair of slippers from WalMart.  They were SO WIDE that he could hardly scuff along in them.  We found his new ($99) slippers on sale for $35 at Dillard's.  They fit great and he loves them.  My feet have been cold since we got here so I decided to get myself a good pair too.  I had UGG boots but they were ruined.  I love the Ainsley slippers.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> We have to walk the dogs down the hill a bit from the condo. It's not really convenient like going out your back door at home, but hey, what can I say! We have a place to live and it's not a hotel. Hubby was taking them at night so he bought himself a pair of slippers from WalMart. They were SO WIDE that he could hardly scuff along in them. We found his new ($99) slippers on sale for $35 at Dillard's. They fit great and he loves them. My feet have been cold since we got here so I decided to get myself a good pair too. I had UGG boots but they were ruined. I love the Ainsley slippers.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Missing all of you and just wanted to say hi.  

Instead of Accessories right now, I need to buy clothes.  I'm having a hard time putting an outfit together.  (The insurance got most of our clothes for cleaning and we told them to pay us for them and we didn't want them back.  We were not thinking!!!)

Are kitten heels out of style?  I'm in desperate need of some taupe dressy shoes but I can't wear a high heel!  I had a wonderful pair of taupe Bandolino peep toes and I sure do miss them!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Excellent!  Now if I could just find some that are less than $500!  Man, who pays that for shoes?


----------



## Someone Nameless

They are hard to find right now but maybe they will get here eventually. Thank you!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I haven't tried Invisibelt.  I've been trying to buy my better pants with a side zipper because they look so much neater.  Talbots has some nice ones and has $25 off pants right now.


----------



## Someone Nameless

and I forgot to say....HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Ruby!  I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Neo

Happy Birthday Ruby!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day - get spoiled and don't forget to treat yourself !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

HUGE Hugs


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie, SN & Neo*, thank you so much for the birthday wishes!! I had a really nice day with my daughters. They were off school for superintendents conference day so it was great to have the time together. I know I haven't been around here much lately & I now feel able to share a bit here w/my KB friends about it. In a nutshell I was diagnosed w/Stage 2a breast cancer on January 14. It's been a whirlwind the past 2 months to say the least. I go every (early) January for my routine mammogram. This year it was a Friday, got called back the following Monday & went Tuesday for more images. The radiologist was right there & didn't like what he saw so I immediately had an ultrasound. Still not good so I was scheduled for a biopsy that Friday. I had to wait the weekend for the results & it was excruciating. I knew deep down that I was going to get bad news, & I was 
right  Anyway, I had a lumpectomy & sentinel node biopsy on January 24. My doctors are all optimistic & told me my cancer was "highly treatable". The surgery itself was outpatient & really not too bad. I went to see both an oncologist & radiologist to learn about treatment options. My oncologist said I would need 3 months of chemo & 6 weeks of radiation, followed by 5-10 yrs of hormone therapy. Although I know it's a traditional course of treatment, I was incredibly upset at the idea of chemo & decided to go to Dana Farber Cancer Institute in Boston for a second opinion. Met w/a fantastic doctor there who told me I do not need chemo, just the radiation & hormone therapy. I can't tell you how happy I was to hear this, I was so ecstatic they had to peel me off the ceiling! I begin radiation on Monday & if I can stick to a straight 6 week schedule I'll be done by the end of April. Side effects will be much more manageable than those of chemo & I'm so grateful for this. In other news my ex continues on his downward spiral. I've filed numerous FOIL requests & have learned he's had 3 arrests since July 2012 of public intoxication, the most recent occurred when my daughters were under his care during visitation. I've got a great new attorney & yesterday she filed a new petition to reduce visits to supervised only. My house still hasn't sold & the contingency contract expires at the end of this month. Not sure which will happen first, foreclosure or sale. But I've got a whole new perspective on life & I know that no matter what my daughters & I will be ok. And last but not least, I decided to treat myself to two of the new Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powders. I picked up the shades Diffused & Dim light & I really like them a lot! The effect is very subtle but I do think that they blur what's going on & soften your whole look.


----------



## Cindy416

Ruby, I'm sorry to hear that you're battling breast cancer, but am very happy to hear that you got a second opinion and will be able to skip chemo. I hope all turns out for the best regarding your ex and your mortgage. You have a lot on your plate right now, but it sounds as if you have a great relationship with your daughters, and that's something to be thankful for.  (I don't know how old they are, but I have two beautiful daughters in their thirties, and we've always been very close. I feel truly blessed to have them.)

If you don't mind, I'll keep you in my prayers. If you are so inclined to share your needs with others on the One Year Bible thread, in the prayer request section, there are some wonderful KBe'rs there who will also be happy to keep you in their prayers. I, for one, feel that you can't have too many people praying for you. 

Belated happy birthday wishes. (Maybe it would be better if I am the first to wish you happy birthday next year.)


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie and Cindy*, thank you both so much for your good wishes & prayers. I appreciate them so much. I know many women are on pins & needles when they get that call back, I was called back in 2011 & it was nothing at that time. Waiting fir results is often the hardest part of all of this. I am so lucky to have an amazing SIL in the Boston area who is a nurse practitioner & has many friends in the medical community. She asked one of them at DFCI for several names of breast oncologists & I saw a wonderful doctor there on March 7th. I've been on cloud 9 ever since. The scariest part of chemo for me was the prospect of losing my hair & looking very obviously like a "patient". I haven't shared this diagnosis w/my girls (they're 9 & almost 12) as they've got enough on their plates dealing with their father. I don't know if I'm making the right decision but I don't want to add to their daily burden & make them worry about me. It's true they've had to grow up & cope with things no child should. It's heartbreaking but I'm so proud of them & they're doing as well as expected. I feel like the luckiest mom in the world to have these girls for my daughters  The real estate outlook is still quite bleak here (upstate NY). And thankfully I am not on the mortgage note but I am on the deed. I was actually served w/ foreclosure papers on 3/1 & my attorney is handling that as well. I will definitely go check out the One Year Bible thread & yes I'm accepting all prayers & good wishes!! Thank you again my wonderful KB friends. I will keep you all updated as I can.


----------



## Cindy416

You are very welcome, Ruby. Although you are having important issues to deal with, it sounds as if you are very blessed with your daughters, SIL, and a medical team that you trust. All in all, those are invaluable. I'll wach for you on the OYB, Prayer Request board.  You will be glad that you reached out to the KB members there.


----------



## Ruby296

Cindy416 said:


> You are very welcome, Ruby. Although you are having important issues to deal with, it sounds as if you are very blessed with your daughters, SIL, and a medical team that you trust. All in all, those are invaluable. I'll wach for you on the OYB, Prayer Request board. You will be glad that you reached out to the KB members there.


I just posted on the OYB thread, Cindy. Thank you again for inviting me over there. I am truly blessed by my amazing support network. (((hugs))) to you.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh Ruby, I'm sorry to hear about your breast cancer.  I think that Dana Farber is excellent.  A lot of people with my husband's type cancer get treatment there.  I'm glad you don't have to get chemo and hope the radiation goes quickly without too many side effects.  I'll be thinking of you and remembering you in my prayers.  Please do keep us updated.

I also hope things with your ex settle down soon and all goes as well as possible with the house.  After having our house blown away by the tornado, I can honestly tell you that the 'house' does not make a home.  Our home is wherever we are together and we are making it just fine in this leased condo without furniture even.  I've gotten accustomed to living out of plastic bins.  I'm certain that you and your girls will be OK.  Do you have any other family close to help you?

All the best to you.  Take care.


----------



## Sandpiper

Ruby296 said:


> I begin radiation on Monday & if I can stick to a straight 6 week schedule I'll be done by the end of April. Side effects will be much more manageable than those of chemo & I'm so grateful for this.


*Ruby*, very sorry to hear about your BrCa, but good news that your doc said chemo isn't necessary. I was diagnosed with DCIS (_very_ early BrCa) in November '02. Chemo is never needed for that. Full course of radiation though. Everyone is different. Believe in the good. I had absolutely no problems with it. My skin got only a little pink and dry -- nothing more. Can't even say that I lost energy because of it. Didn't have much in the way of demands on me at the time. Five years of Tamoxifen. A little side effects from that. Nothing bad. Ten plus years later -- I am fine.

You should do OK!


----------



## skyblue

Happy Birthday, *Ruby*! I am so sorry to hear that you are going through so much right now, but I am confident that with lots of prayer, good medical and legal care, and your positive outlook, that you will be just fine. You are an inspiration to your daughters and to others!

*SN* lost everything in the horrific tornado, and her faith, friends, and positive outlook are sustaining and uplifting her. You are also an inspiration!!

Holding you both close in prayer! . (((HUGS)))

*Cobbie*, I am not familiar with the belt you mentioned, but I hope it works! I hate bulky belts! I have been completely overwhelmed with work and haven't had much time to shop, even on the internet! .

Keep posting your fun finds! When things settle down I want to check them out!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy belated birthday to Ruby (keeping you in prayer).
Happy Birthday today to Cobbie.

Just a quick note to say that I am keeping all the posters in this thread in prayer.  This is not the right thread for such things so just know that you are all special.
Especially Cindy.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, it's your birthday  HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRLFRIEND!!!  I hope you have a great day.  You deserve the special treatment!!!


----------



## Ruby296

*SN*, thanks so much. Yes I agree that Dana Farber is an excellent hospital. I have every confidence in the doctor's opinion & recommendations. I didn't know your husband had cancer. I hope he's doing well. And I wish nothing but the best for you as you rebuild your lives after losing your home. You're so right about a home being where family is. 
*Skyblue*, thanks for the birthday wishes!! Attitude is everything when you're fighting a disease like cancer. I was admittedly bowled over when I first got the news but after the shock wore off I vowed that this would just be a blip on the screen.....
*Sandpiper*, thanks for sharing about your personal experience w/breast cancer. You sound like a very strong woman. I hope I have as easy a time as you did with side effects. They did tell me to expect fatigue & sore skin but I'll take that any day over chemo. I'll start tamoxifen after radiation is over for at least 2.5 yrs & then the dr may switch me to an aromatase inhibitor.
*Geoff*, thank you. You're a true prayer warrior. 
*Cobbie*, *Happy Birthday*, hope you have a fantastic day!!!


----------



## skyblue

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COBBIE!!!!* Enjoy your special day! I hope your family is spoiling you rotten!!


----------



## Cindy416

Awwww, thanks, Geoff. I appreciate that.

Happy birthday, Cobbie. It's nice to know that you are being spoiled on your special day. 😊


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Thank you, *Skyblue*. Yes, they are. Of course, my husband will tell you I'm spoiled rotten every day, lol.


And you deserve it, *Cobbie*! Glad to hear it's been good!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I saw this on Facebook. Has anyone ever bought from here? It's probably too good to be true.

http://nomorerack.com/daily_deals/view/285353?n=1648&pid=1&pc=54032&overlay=true&nan_pid=377387012&nan_pid=377387012&NAN_PID=377387012


----------



## corkyb

Oh my goodness, look at all I have missed.  Ruby, I was wondering where you were for a while and thought you were just busy trying to sell your house and relocate.  I am so sorry to hear you have breast cancer; I'm glad they caught it early and you won't need chemo.  I have a co worker who has had a stage 4 type of cancer tumor in her belly and has been going to Dana Farber for years.  She LOVES the place and can't say enough good things about them.  They have an excellent reputation and I am glad you are going to a center for excellence in the treatment for cancer.  You are in my prayers.  And I am so sorry to hear about more trouble with your ex.  I admire you for the courage to address it as you think it needs to be and protect your daughters.

Cobbie, how did I miss your birthday    I hope it was a happy one and that you were treated like royalty.  I missed totally why you are duct taping your pants  Enquiring minds need to know though so please do tell.  Looks like I will be in Dallas for about six or seven days in July (God help me survive the heat).  I will be taking care of my mom while my Dallas family comes north for a wedding.  The weddng is July 13, so I know I will be there then.  I don't recall the exact dates though.  If it's not to hot to venture out of the house, perhaps we can have that shopping get together or just a meal or something.  I could always come to your house and go through your make up drawers!  LOL.  JK.  I would love to see you though and hopefully my mom will still be at a point where she can be alone for a few hours.  

Sandra, I am getting those nomorack ads and others on FB all the time now.  Hate it as I don't trust them either and I hate to see FB turning into ad city.  How is the new floor lamp?  I hope you slept last night, you were so excited, I was afraid you'd be up all night staring at your new stuff.

Geoff, thanks for all your prayers for everyone on this thread.  I can use them so keep em coming.

Let's see, I don't think I have bought much lately except a boatload of doggie clothing for my little princess.  Oh and some lotions and a few Vera things for 40% off.    And a kindle book on Alzheimers called The 36 Hour Day.  Supposed to be a wonderful book for caretakers.  I really need to learn more about the disease.  Even though I don't want to as it upsets me.  It doesn't help my mother for me not to know.  It only helps my denial.  

We had snow here today, first day of spring.  And yesterday, and tomorrow, and a storm last week.  18degrees this morning, but sunny.  Sure doesn't feel like Spring to me.  But at least I'm not worried about a tornadeo or hurricane taking me out.  Thankfully.  

Hope everyone else is well.  Anyone talk to Neo?  I miss her.  Jen, surely you have bought a few things lately, no? 

And Jane, I predict you will soon have a hat order from someone on this board who shall remain, shall we say, nameless  Bwahhaahaa.  Sometimes I crack myself right up, especially since I have absolutely no sense of humor in person.  (WELL THAT'S not really true, but my humor tends to be at teh expense of others which isn't so good for my own growth.

Take care.  
Paula


----------



## Ruby296

"Oh my goodness, look at all I have missed. Ruby, I was wondering where you were for a while and thought you were just busy trying to sell your house and relocate. I am so sorry to hear you have breast cancer; I'm glad they caught it early and you won't need chemo. I have a co worker who has had a stage 4 type of cancer tumor in her belly and has been going to Dana Farber for years. She LOVES the place and can't say enough good things about them. They have an excellent reputation and I am glad you are going to a center for excellence in the treatment for cancer. You are in my prayers. And I am so sorry to hear about more trouble with your ex. I admire you for the courage to address it as you think it needs to be and protect your daughters."

*Paula*, thanks for your good thoughts. I am doing well. Finished my first week of radiation yesterday, 5 more to go  It's comforting to hear so many folks are putting their lives in the hands of the professionals at DFCI. I hope your co-worker is doing well. House hasn't sold yet, but it's being shown again on Thursday so maybe I'll get another offer. The current contingency contract expires on the 31st. I hope you're doing well. If it makes you feel any better Spring hasn't shown it's face here either. Punxsutawney Phil was definitely wrong w/his early Spring predictions this year. Have you made it to Trader Joe's yet? I stop whenever I pass through Albany.


----------



## Jen

Oh *Ruby*, I'm so sorry to hear about your breast cancer. I am so happy you get to skip chemo, and hope that your treatments go with few side effects. You are such a strong woman, I admire you more than I can tell you!! You've always been so strong raising your daughters despite your jerk ex (I wish I knew him, I would find him and teach him a lesson - I know he's close to me!), and now you're dealing with this all by yourself. I'll be keeping you and your daughters in my thoughts and prayers, I know you'll beat this too. You know you have endless support here, if you need anything please just ask. I really mean that. That offer includes beating the %$(* out of your ex, just send an address - I'm pretty sure I can be anywhere in Columbus in 30 minutes  

Happy belated birthdays both *Ruby* and *Cobbie*!!!

*SN*, I'm so happy to hear you guys are doing okay. I think of you so often, I look around at my house and think of all the little things that you lost that can't be replaced, but you're absolutely right - your home is wherever you are and as long as your family is okay, everything is okay. Stuff is stuff, none of it is really all that necessary. I would be heartbroken about my clothes and shoes though, I can't lie. That takes so many years to build. I hope you have good luck - and lots of FUN finding new replacements!!!!

I'm sorry I've been MIA, I apparently stopped getting notifications so I get too busy to remember to stop by! I've bought a few things I have to admit, the most fun being a brand new 27" iMac! I'm still getting use to the huge-ness of the screen, it's crazy!!!! My macbook is 8 years old, it did me well for a long time but towards the end was so slow that this thing feels lightening fast! I love it. I love the new OS too, Mac is just the best. I've actually in the last few months totally upgraded, I still have the 4S iPhone but updated my iPad to the retina display and also got a new iPod classic. My 9 year old iPod held a charge off the charger for about an hour or two. The newer versions are all so much more amazing!!!

Other than that, not a whole really! I've been incredibly busy with work, which is depressing considering we're just now going into the busy construction season.


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> Oh *Ruby*, I'm so sorry to hear about your breast cancer. I am so happy you get to skip chemo, and hope that your treatments go with few side effects. You are such a strong woman, I admire you more than I can tell you!! You've always been so strong raising your daughters despite your jerk ex (I wish I knew him, I would find him and teach him a lesson - I know he's close to me!), and now you're dealing with this all by yourself. I'll be keeping you and your daughters in my thoughts and prayers, I know you'll beat this too. You know you have endless support here, if you need anything please just ask. I really mean that. That offer includes beating the %$(* out of your ex, just send an address - I'm pretty sure I can be anywhere in Columbus in 30 minutes
> 
> Happy belated birthdays both *Ruby* and *Cobbie*!!!


Thank you for your amazing words of support & encouragement, *Jen*! This has been quite a journey so far & I've met some incredible people along the way. I wouldn't wish it on anybody but it is what it is. Too funny about your offer to "set my ex straight", but he's not worth anyone's trouble. He actually went & interviewed there a few weeks ago at a pharmaceutical company (Abbott) so I'm praying he gets a job he can't turn down & picks up & moves. He's supposedly got a girlfriend in Louisville & that may motivate him too. Although to be honest I don't believe he could really hold down a 9-5 office job anymore w/his daily drinking.

Your new iMac sounds wonderful! I can't imagine a screen that large! I'm still using my MacBook & I am very happy w/it. I use my iPhone 4s most of the time though. Thank you also for the birthday wishes! This is going to be my year


----------



## Someone Nameless

Apparently 2013 is my year.

Cobbie, do you have to wear a catheter when out and about with pants secured with duck tape?  Or do you carry the roll in your bag?


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Apparently 2013 is my year.
> 
> Cobbie, do you have to wear a catheter when out and about with pants secured with duck tape? Or do you carry the roll in your bag?


*SN*,so good to hear you maintain your wonderful sense of humor after all you have been through!


----------



## Jen

*Ruby*, I really hope your ex at some point finds something (that SHOULD be his children....) that will make him stop drinking. Stay strong!!!!!!! It IS going to be your year, you've got this!! A co-worker of mine is the chair for the local Relay for Life for the American Cancer Society and I've done it the last few years with her, it's so inspiring. YOU are why I Relay!!!



Someone Nameless said:


> Cobbie, do you have to wear a catheter when out and about with pants secured with duck tape? Or do you carry the roll in your bag?


That made me laugh out loud!!!!!!! Great question though, I didn't even think of it!!

Question - do you remember when we were all obsessed with sheets and some people bought Sheex from Ruval Linens? BBB has them now, and I'm curious if anyone ever got them and if so opinions? Especially vs Comphy if you have both? I want a new pair of sheets and am considering another Comphy, but am curious about these. 
http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/Product.asp?SKU=130039&utm_source=e&utm_medium=e&utm_term=e&utm_content=3.25sheex&utm_name=3.25sheex


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've tried the Phoenix and Comfy but have never tried the Sheex.  I'd be curious to know too.  I also just got a new 20% off one item coupon from BB&B.


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> *Ruby*, if you meant this sarcastically I can tell you the older you get the more 'my years' you have.


*Cobbie*, I was actually not being sarcastic, lol!



Jen said:


> *Ruby*, I really hope your ex at some point finds something (that SHOULD be his children....) that will make him stop drinking. Stay strong!!!!!!! It IS going to be your year, you've got this!! A co-worker of mine is the chair for the local Relay for Life for the American Cancer Society and I've done it the last few years with her, it's so inspiring. YOU are why I Relay!!!


*Jen*, you would think your kids would be enough to convince you drinking your life away is not the way to go but he doesn't get it. They are so distant from him & he doesn't notice. It's really very sad. The Relay for Life is a wonderful event so I thank you for doing it, I feel so honored


----------



## skyblue

I still love my Phoenix Sheets!  .


----------



## Cindy416

I love my new (reconditioned) Vitamix 7500!


----------



## Jen

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is well! I just read this on Real Simple and thought of everyone making smoothies - I put most of these in my smoothies, but it's a good explanation of some superfoods and what they do. I've never heard of a couple, like black garlic and mangosteens. Interesting!!

http://www.realsimple.com/food-recipes/shopping-storing/food/superfoods-00100000096401/index.html?xid=rs-weeklynews-04-03-2013&nlwt

On the shopping front I haven't done much, though I had a GC to Sephora from some returns, and I bought this - I am instantly obsessed!!!! I got Luminous light, it's a great highlighter. I'm a bit of a highlighter slut , and it's already in my top favorites.



I also just bought this, half of the clothes I wear are long and I don't really have a good long spring jacket. Bonus, it was 33% off! 
(sorry picture link won't work)
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/london-fog-raglan-sleeve-raincoat-with-detachable-hood/3402113?origin=keywordsearch&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=169


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, thanks for the superfoods link! I will check it out when I have more time!

I saw the *Hourglass* highlighter at Sephora, but didn't have time to access colors so I didn't purchase it. It looked nice in the store. My current fav is IT Cosmetics highlighter in the compact. I love it! It is 100% better than the loose highlighter and their cream highlighter!


----------



## hudsonam

*Ruby*keeping you in my prayers!!


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, I have the Hourglass powders in *Dim & Diffused* & I'm very happy with them. They're more on the matte side which is what I was looking for.

*Skyblue*, I've been wondering about the *IT highlighter*, but haven't tried it yet. Is is pretty subtle? I thought it was a cream, but it sounds like its not. Is it a pressed powder? I have the loose powder one & rarely use it, but I do like the brush it came with.

*Hudsonam*, thank you! I'm doing pretty well for the most part. Tomorrow marks the half-way point in my radiation treatments, it's going fast  I'm a little more tired than usual but that's about it. My ex got served w/the visitation modification petition on Tuesday. We go to court on May 14. I was hoping for an earlier date but that's the legal system for you.


----------



## Seamonkey

I don't know what made me click on this thread, but.. Ruby, glad you are moving through your treatment and also happy you won't need chemo.  Tiredness is standard and it does often times accumulate and then last past the last treatment, because it is still working.

I hope you have a good reliable ride to treatment, especially for the last weeks.  American Cancer Society does offer rides that are free through Road to Recovery.  1.800.ACS.2345 for info on that program and much more or www.cancer.org.

(I'm a volunteer driver for ACS, here in Orange County ,CA)

I'll think of you if I get to Relay this year (likely, since we have so many events here locally) or our Making Strides Against Breast Cancer walk in the fall.  

Take Care!!


----------



## Ruby296

*Seamonkey*, thank you for your good wishes. I'm lucky that my dr.'s office is only 10 mins away. I'd rather let those rides go to people who really need them. Thank you too for doing what you do for the Relay & Walks for breast cancer. I will be doing them too as soon as I can.

*Cobbie*, thanks for thinking of me  Unfortunately I do have other stressors going on but I'm optimistic that things will work out eventually. They have to!


----------



## skyblue

*Ruby*, I have the newer IT Cosmetics highlighter powder in a compact. It came with a brush and it's really lovely!


----------



## Jen

*Ruby* I'm so happy to hear the treatments are going okay. I'm sorry to hear about the fatigue, but I suppose it's a better side effect than some. I'm tired all the time and I'm not even sick! I'm so glad that your doctor is so close, that makes it much easier on you. Have you told your daughters yet? I hate to think of you going through this alone. I'm thinking of you too!!

Relay is a wonderful event, it's so inspiring to be around all the survivors, and even more so to see how hard people work for others they don't even know. It's not something you see these days very much, so it's definitely refreshing. Erika (my co-worker who is the chair of the event) has given up I can't even count how many hours planning this thing. Her sister died last year and had suffered for many years previous from lymphoma, so it's important to her. I'm happy to have become a part of it.

*skyblue*, it's the last thing I need but I'm going to have to check out that IT Cosmetics highlighter! I'm already wanting a few more of these Hourglass Ambient powders, I'm obsessed with the one I have.


----------



## hudsonam

*Ruby*, that's good to hear.  My dad recently went through radiation for prostate cancer and he had a little fatigue but that's about it. I'll be thinking about you! And good luck with court. ((((Ruby))))

So I haven't had any luck over at the "apple" forum, so I want to ask you ladies - What case do you have on your iPhone/any phone, and what about your iPad or other ereader/tablet-y thing?  I have an Otterbox on my iPhone which I never thought I'd like, but I actually like it quite a lot. I think it's hideous though. I just got my husband this case by SGP - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006R9QA6G/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 He didn't want a case at all, but I know that's a really, really bad idea. So this looks very sleek, and I had one of their crystal screen protectors on my last phone and it was great. I might want to get one myself if I like his. I just returned an Otterbox for our iPad. My son dropped the iPad twice and it's showing a bit of wear, so I got nervous and ordered some body armor for it but I couldn't take the screen protector. It was attracting dust and dog hair. So it's back in our old Maroo case and I might just get a new one (the inside of ours is looking worse for wear) and a screen protector. I'd love an Oberon, but I don't want to spend that much, and I'm not sure how protective it would be with a kid around.


----------



## Ruby296

*Skyblue*, that IT highlighter is very tempting.....& I read they just came out w/*CC Cream*. I'm not crazy about ordering from QVC though b/c I think their shipping/handling fees are obscene.

*Jen*, I'll take fatigue any day over chemo side effects. I am just so grateful not to have to take that route. I haven't told my daughters & won't for now. Since I have no visible signs of the disease I want to protect them from any added stress in their lives. I've got a good support network of friends here & my family isn't too far away. I'm sorry to hear that your colleague Erika lost her sister. It's heartbreaking to think of how many lose their lives to cancer.

*Hudsonam*, I hope your dad is doing well. I will keep him in in my prayers too. And thanks for your hugs
& positive thoughts I have an Otterbox Defender case (inner is plastic w/silicone outer) on my iPhone 4s & it's a little bulky but I'm really happy w/how well it protects this phone. I've dropped it a couple times & I'm sure it would've been damaged otherwise. I'm not crazy about the flap on the bottom that covers the charging port but I'll stick w/this brand for now. I've still got my Kindle 1, 2 & DX, no tablets. The K1 is in an Oberon, the K2 & DX are in Noreve cases. Someday I'll get an iPad


----------



## Jen

I got this one (though didn't pay this price and it was on Prime at the time) about a month ago, I like it a lot! It's an Otterbox but not the huge bulky one, so it's a fair compromise. It felt really bulk at first but I've gotten used to it. I've had 2 drops since I got it, one on the corner - and it's fine. My husband liked mine so much he got the same one in grey.


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks *Ruby*! And I don't like the port flap either. :/

Thanks *Jen*! I was looking at that one too.


----------



## cmg.sweet

I use same case as Jen for everyday...super easy to slide bottom half off so I can dock the phone on my speaker docks. I use a defender when travelling since I am a clutz.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen & cmg*, does this case have a screen protector at all? I know the glass on the iPhone 4s is more prone to breakage than my old 3G. I like the idea of being able to dock it for charging etc.


----------



## Jen

*Ruby*, it comes with a stick on screen protector. I didn't use it though, because I already had one on my phone, so I can't say whether it's a good one or not.


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> *Ruby*, it comes with a stick on screen protector. I didn't use it though, because I already had one on my phone, so I can't say whether it's a good one or not.


Thanks, *Jen*! I'll keep this case in mind when/if my Defender bites the dust.


----------



## Cindy416

Cobbie said:


> *Cindy*, enjoy your Vitamix.


Thanks, Cobbie. I'm doing just that. In fact, my first blog post was a week ago, and was about making potato soup on a snowy late March day. Of course, I made the soup in my Vitamix. It was definitely an experiment, but it went pretty well. (My blog is at www.myeclecticrange.com if you have time to kill on the Internet.  That's My Eclectic (not Electric) Range.)

I can't wait to try lots of delicious things made in my Vitamix. I'd love suggestions from others who have one.


----------



## Cindy416

Cobbie said:


> *Hudsonam*, I hope your dad is doing well.
> 
> I have  this case  for my iPhone and  this screen protector. *Neo* told me about this protector and I love it. It's so easy to apply and you don't even know it's on there. The case is a run-of-the-mill one but it does have that liner that seems to give it some protection. I keep my iPhone in my pocket and wanted a case that would slip and out of it easily.
> 
> *Cindy*, your potato soup recipe looks delicious. I've printed it out for future reference. Thanks!


Thanks, Cobbie. You might want to make it a bit richer. I'm a Weight Watcher member, as well as type 2 diabetic, so I try to make lots of healthy recipes. I hate to sacrifice taste, and usually don't. (Salt is a big deal for me. I love it, but have to be aware of how much I use.) Actually, my grandmother's soup didn't have cheese or bacon on it. She just topped it with fresh chives when available, as well as a bit of butter, salt, and pepper. The most fun part of my potato soup in my blog was making it in my Vitamix. There's something pretty neat about making a frozen dessert (like soft-serve ice cream) with the same appliance that will produce steaming hot soup.


----------



## hudsonam

*Cobbie*, those are so cute! Thanks!

Ok, so when is *Tieks* going to have another discount code? I want a pair for Mother's Day and DH is scoffing at the price.


----------



## Ruby296

Speaking of *iPhone cases*, I was browsing in a gift shop that sold *Vera Bradley* cases & I was wondering if anyone here has one. If so, would you comment on how it fits, how well it protects the phone & if the pattern holds up well? The lady in the store was rather clueless so I thought I'd ask my all knowing KB 
friends  Thanks!


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> Ok, so when is *Tieks* going to have another discount code? I want a pair for Mother's Day and DH is scoffing at the price.


I wish! I'm really glad looking back I went so crazy when I did, I didn't pay full price for a single pair. But I do want both Starstruck and Giraffe, but not without 20% off. I do love that company though - they're so cute they sent me a little card for Valentine's Day!! I was hoping there would be a discount in it, but it just said they love me. How sweet! I love them too.......but love them more with a 20% off coupon 
They did have that offer where you got 5% off up to 20% for every email address you gave them, but I didn't jump on that. The only people I could think to put on the list I don't really want knowing how expensive they really are   

I do have to say, the #1 reason I'm so excited about spring is that it's Tieks time again!!!!

Anyone taking advantage of the Sephora VIB sale? I thought of you *Paula*, they have the Shiseido cotton pads in stock. The few things I wanted weren't in stock online, so I called my local store and had them hold them for me. I got two more of the Hourglass Ambient powders in Dim and Mood, a backup of my Guerlain foundation and primer, a random Hourglass lipstick that was a spontaneous purchase (in Vintage), and a few of the Sephora Glossy Gloss lip glosses. I have a friend obsessed with them and I've never tried them, so I picked up two. It's nice!! Especially for the $10 price. I may put together another order online and get a few more. I want a fun new face mask if anyone has any recommendations. I use the Borghese and Amore Pacific Enzyme peel regularly, sometimes the Ole Henriksen blueberry one, or the Origins Charcoal mask - but want something new to throw in there.


----------



## Jen

I just saw on FB that Sephora is doing the 15% for both VIBs and Beauty Insiders - use code CHIC to get 15% off even if you're not VIB!!  

ETA - if you want something specific, I'd order fast.  I added something to my cart an hour ago and it's already gone!


----------



## hudsonam

I need to hit the Sephora sale!  

Ok, who wants to find me a dress/outfit for my son's communion?? I found a couple Nine West dresses today at Burlington Coat Factory that were really pretty but one was not flattering and the other was so-so. I want something to the knee or just below, back covered and maybe a shrug or jacket over it. And I need shoes! Nothing too high. Please??   thanks in advance!


----------



## skyblue

Thanks for the reminder about the Sephora sale, *Jen*! I received a postcard and the e-mail but haven't had time to sort out what to order. I'm thinking of trying the Hourglass powder if I can figure out what shade to get. Which one did you pick up?


----------



## Jen

Luminous was my first, and I LOVE it. I use it as a highlighter though, not all over. Bloggers seem to all favor Dim pretty much unanimously, I picked it up in the store because it's out of stock online. I think that one is best as an all over powder but I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I also got mood, I'm not sure if that'll end up as a highlighter or finishing powder until I experiment. They are all gorgeous though, I want them all!  I really don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## corkyb

PAGE 3 DURING VIB SALE? FOR SHAME< FOR SHAME> Thanks for thinking of me Jen. The first time I went online, the Sheisheidos were sold out, of course. They ALWAYS are during this sale. I half heartedly signed up to be notified when back in stock and was thinking of who I should write a complaint to about never having been able to find them during a sale. Whoops. THey are back in stock and I ordered three packages last night along with two Guerlain mascaras, and a Jimmy Choo perfume Limited Edition gift set. I also picked up a few things in the Bobbi Brown sale. I hope people on here saw it. I started to come on and announce it, but I got waylaid and never made it. I ordered five minutes after the sale ended and they honored it. I bought the Extra Eye cream. I have the eye balm, but want the cream. I ordered Extra tinted moisturizer as I LOVED that but haven't worn it in five or six years since I stopped tanning. I Hope I like it as much. And what else. I might have ordered a serum, I was half asleep. No make up other than foundation. But what is this hourglass powder you are talking about? I have not heard of this. I may have to check it out, but I am not a powder person at all. I have to dig out that Burberry highlighter I scoured the country for with the help of a half dozen people in here AND my Nordie brother. I haven't used it in a long time. I wanted that Bobbi Brown Kohl eye pencil or cake liner and I didn't know it was a limited edition and now they don't make it, which ticked me off at BB. I think I've about decided I really do need to try eyeshadow, blush and lipstick on before buying or maybe I just have been going with less make up. I know I'm tired in the morning so I am moving slower and have less time for makeup. In my old age, I care less. Don't know if that's a good thing or not. Heck I don't even have polish on my toes and haven't for months. I never ever went without toe polish for most of my adult life probably. I do need a pedicure. I gave up the fake nails for my iphone six years ago and haven't gone back. Did the gel a couple of times and that is convenient but it does more damage to my nails than acrylic. The damage is horrendous. I hope everyone is well. I think I'm a tad depressed. I started crying watching the news about the lockdown in Boston this morning.  I hope no one from these Boards is from Boston or from West, Texas. Gosh, that town looked like Palestine or Israel in the worst of times. My prayers for everyone to be safe and stress free.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You'll recall from several pages ago that we ordered a new sectional. . . . custom order so took a while, but it was delivered today:


----------



## Jen

*Ann*, that is GORGEOUS!!!!! When we finally update our 30+ year old sectional that's what I'm going for. I would live on that thing!!!

*Paula* I'm glad you got some cotton pads. I have them on my shopping list so noticed they went out of stock, glad they came back in and you got them. I bought a few more things, I got a backup for my eye primer (thanks for that reminder *Cobbie*), I grabbed the Givenchy Black Light mask (super expensive but it was my splurge), and a couple UD lipliners. I am such a sucker for sales, I'm here thinking of there is anything else I need last minute!!


----------



## Jen

I've never tried it before!  I've had it on my 'wish' list for awhile but never went for it until now.  According to the reviews people use it 2-3 times a week (and a pod apparently lasts for about 3 uses), leave it on for 10 or so minutes and rinse/wipe off.  I'm excited to try it!!  And always happy to help


----------



## hudsonam

Ann, that looks very comfy! I love it! 

I have been trying to figure out what to wear for my son’s communion like it’s MY communion or something, and I just picked up a super cute, very flattering shirt dress from the Ann Taylor Outlet, but it’s black (of course). And then I thought, I know what would look great with this! A pair of brightly colored Tieks!!! Oh if only I could get a pair right now! Where are the discounts?! LOL.


----------



## Jen

I was wondering if you found a dress!  I LOATHE dress shopping.  I try them on if I'm shopping and see one I like just so I'll have a couple when it's dress "crunch" time.  I've gained some weight lately so pretty much despise dresses.  Where ARE the discounts, Tieks?!?!  We all want to buy your shoes, but we're all cheap!!!     

I'm wearing my Cardinal red ones today   - I think they're my favorite colored ones.


----------



## thisissomething

Jen said:


> Oh no!! That's weird. Did you check your spam/junk folders? You can check your settings under your account online to make sure you have them emailed. If you get the other emails though I don't know why you wouldn't get this one. I believe the sale is through today, you could try logging in and using the code CELEBRATE. I just checked - it works, and it is supposedly through today unless it does get extended.
> I fortunately ordered early while they still had the Shiseido cotton pads (I got 5 of them, I'm obsessed and never want to be without, they're sold out online now too) and my Guerlain meteorites primer that is also now sold out. I also got the Shiseido foundation brush, a backup of my cheap Lingerie de Peau foundation, the In the Lip set, 2 more of my Josie Maran Hair serum, the Ole Henriksen Blue/Black Berry Enzyme Mask (on the recommendation of the Non Blonde), some brush cleaners & a brush shampoo, and both the MUFE and Lorac eye primers because I couldn't decide. I'll probably return the one I like least. I love the Edward Bess eye primer but I think it's a little too drying for me in an Ohio winter. We'll see. I have a few more things in my cart I have to decide on.
> 
> I have always had an Oral B Sonic (saw a Sonicare at Kohls the other day and noticed it was Philips, mine is a Sonic Complete and is Oral B) - it's on it's last legs. If I leave it on the charger too long it doesn't work the full 2 minutes - like if I go out of town and leave it on the charger, it works for about a minute then dies  - so I appreciate the discussion here. I've been holding out to let it totally die, but now it's just irritating me. I almost got a Sonicare at Kohls this weekend while I had the 30% off coupon (plus it was on sale, with a mail in rebate) - it also had a brush UV cleaner thingy which was cool. I have $30 in Kohls cash so may have to go back and get it.
> 
> Speaking of Kohls - to ladies that love leggings as much as I do, right now they have a TON of sweater dress type tops that are perfect with leggings. I got a cool green/black thick striped one.


Yes this is fact. They love to have over limitation.


----------



## skyblue

I am loving the *HOURGLASS* luminous powder! I requested e-mail notification for the dim shade when it arrives at Sephora. Definitely a winner! . *Jen*, were you able to get one before they all sold out?


----------



## Jen

I did get Dim! I got the last one in my store at the beginning of the sale. I like the Luminous for highlighting and the Dim as a finishing powder! I also love La Mer powder but use that to blend out foundation and concealer then use Dim to blend contour, blush and highlight - like I would use the Burberry glow or the Meteorites. 

Currently on a much needed vacation in Florida, the weather is gorgeous!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Must confess that I took a look at the Mood Light (since I do only cool shades) tonight after reading this.  Would love for someone to try it and let me know.  Cobbie......?


----------



## Someone Nameless

hahaha, don't get it Cobbie.  I'm certain we don't need it.  We don't even know how to use it or why.  All we need are our 'colors'....


----------



## Jen

Hey ladies! Sorry I didn't reply - but I also have the Mood Hourglass powder! I honestly haven't really experimented with it all that much yet, but I'm going to try it both as all over and as highlight, I think it'll depend on what I'm going for. The Luminous is so a highlighter, all over would be a little over the top. But Dim is better all over, it would hardly be noticable as a highlight. I really love that powder in general!! I used Dim this morning all over as a finishing powder and used Luminous as a highlight - gorgeous!!

*Cobbie*, unfortunately I LOVE the La Mer soft cream. I hate the price, but my skin loves it, and luckily you don't need much. Between that and the BFF at night my skin is so much better. We were laying around the pool in Florida and my mom looked over at me and goes - "what are you doing to your skin? It is so much better, and actually I'd say you now have one of the best complexions I've ever seen!"  ME? NO way. I have some of the WORST skin ever!!! So, I guess it's all working!

I can never change tabs on the iPad and have it keep what I typed - it drives me nuts! I wish I could turn off the auto refresh it has going on. Maybe I can and I've never tried, but that's the problem.


----------



## Addie

Hello, ladies!!!

I can't believe how long it's been since I've dropped by! I have sooo much new stuff to read on this thread!
I managed to survive my first winter up north, but my skin did take quite a beating with all that dryness.
As far as life, I am currently job searching. I'm hoping to stay on the East Coast, but I'm open to going elsewhere. Always moving in this job field! 

Now what's BFF and how badly do I need it?


----------



## Jen

*ADDIE!!!!!!* SO good to hear from you! Glad to hear you survived the winter. It sure does hurt the skin, mine is seriously loving spring and the return of some humidity.

Speaking of, the BFF oil is the Best Face Forward Oil - here is the website - 
http://www.blueskywaters.com/bff.html

It's made of all natural oils, and is a MIRACLE. I found out about it from the Non Blonde's blog, and got *Cobbie*, *Neo*, my mom and 2 of my best friends all hooked. It fixed my dry, it fixed my oily, it fixed my breakouts. It's amazing stuff. I use it every night. I've tried the ABBO body oil too - it's a really decent body oil, but I'm not as wowed by it as the BFF oil. I think everyone should try it!!

Already job hunting?! That's too bad, but hopefully you find something you love. Keep in touch!!


----------



## Jen

Yeah.....I type like the wind   - people at work tell me it sounds like I'm in my office fake typing.


----------



## Jen

Well that's just unfair!


----------



## Addie

*Jen*, thanks for explaining the BFF! Your experience with it sounds fantastic, so I think I'm going to have to purchase. 
Yeah, my station was sold, and the new company was taking the station and my job in a completely different direction. So I resigned. It was a really hard decision, and I was really sad to leave. But I'm looking forward to whatever comes next!

*Cobbie*, I actually really miss the Texas heat. Isn't that crazy? Up here it's just cloudy so often. I miss that beautiful, warm sun. 
Thanks for adding your thoughts on the BFF! I have the same problem with my chin area regarding makeup. The BFF is sounding better and better!

Of course I just bought the new Boscia facial oil. I have so many facial oils, and now I'm going to have another.


----------



## skyblue

Nuts! I really tried to avoid the *BFF* oils, but I think I am doomed! .

I checked around for the *HOURGLASS Dim Light *in stores, but it's sold out everywhere so I placed an order with Sephora. I love the Luminous! 

*Addie*, it's so nice to "see" you! It's been a ghost town around here. Best wishes in your job search! 

*Jen* and *Cobbie*, I'll need detailed reports on the *Mood Light!*


----------



## Addie

*Skyblue*, I just purchased the BFF oil in case you needed another push.  I got the smaller size. Now I'll have that oil, the Boscia oil, camellia oil, Josie Maran's argan oil, Vivirskin Serum 10, and Clarin's Double Serum. There are not enough hours in the day for me to use all these oils!


----------



## Jen

You do _not_ want to know how many facial oils I have. In fact, I don't either. I used to rotate them all, but most of the ones I used to use are actually in the BFF, so I basically get all every day. Live and learn! I use a Vitamin C oil/serum in the morning and it's done wonders for my sun spots, but I don't much rotate any of the others much anymore. I may dig them out and see if any are good as body oils! I can never have enough of those.

Though speaking of body oils, I've been doing a lot of reading about the benefits of Coconut Oil, so I got some. It's great to ingest for several reasons, including helping hypothyroidism (just google 'benefits of coconut oil' and you will be astounded), and it's also great as a moisturizer for both face and body. I haven't tried it on my face yet and don't really plan to, but I'm really loving it as a body moisturizer!! It's kind of greasy going on, but absorbs crazy fast and is actually kind of light - I don't think it would be enough in the winter but I think it'll be great for summer. You can actually whip it into a body butter (just whip it with an electric mixer - that's it, no other ingredients) if you don't like the straight oil. That way you can add a few drops of your favorite essential oil if you like it scented! I really like that it's all organic, also. I actually am pretty weird about getting organic, I've read too much. I hate that most of the makeup I love is laden with chemicals, but I'm not giving any of that up    - so I do what I can when I can.

I did forget to say I also use and absolutely love the Shu Ultime8 cleansing oil. I've tried several and it's my favorite for sure. Though Sulwhasoo is a close second, that's actually what I still use in the shower. I'll probably refill that with the Ultime8 when it's gone, however!

It has been a ghost town, we need to revive it!


----------



## sjc

ANN:  That is the most gorgeous sectional I've ever seen. So rich looking. I wish you much enjoyment; use it in good health. Beautiful.


----------



## skyblue

*Jen* and *Cobbie*: Totally your fault!  I ordered the *BFF* oils! I hope I love it!  My skin is really acting up right now and I need a miracle! I hope this does it! 

My *HOURGLASS* Dim Light will arrive Monday. I can't wait to get my goodies!


----------



## skyblue

Slightly disappointed.  I got a notification that my BFF oil won't ship for another week. . When I decide I want something I want it YESTERDAY!  . I hope it is worth the wait...


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Oh, it is. It _really_ is.


Bless your sweet heart, *Cobbie*! I needed encouragement!  Tap, tap, tapping my foot...waiting impatiently...


----------



## Jen

She's sold out all the time because so many are obsessed!  One woman does it all. I promise, it's so worth it!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have not used any oil on my face since one of those first oils we tried that had that awful, dreadful scent. What was that? I've forgotten. It was bad though.

My face is not happy right now and I haven't changed a thing except maybe the water because we are in a different location. It was nearly perfect and flawless before the tornado....but no more. I have little red spots that look like I have the measles. Just when I think it is getting better a few more will appear. I don't know if it is stress or what but I have no idea what to try short of going to the dermatologist.

I'm hesitant to try another oil and am anxious for your review, *Skyblue*.


----------



## Cuechick

Last day to enter my Mother's day giveaway... one of my good friends & clients is giving away one of her beautiful silk scarves ($142 retail!) on my blog! All you have to do is comment with one of your fav memories of your Mom (and all the stories already posted make for a great read!)

You have till midnight tonight west coast time to enter. More details here:
http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2013/5/8/one-size-fits-all.html


----------



## hudsonam

I got a *Tieks* gift certificate for Mother's Day! Now, whether to wait for more colors to be restocked or grab the pewter while it's still available... What's your favorite pair?!

I hope you moms had a wonderful Mother's Day! 

ETA: I ordered the pewter.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am still looking Craigs list to find something from bike to car...lol


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> I finally used my *Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder Mood Light*. I first used it only on the upper outer cheekbone areas and couldn't tell the difference between it and the other couple of highlighters I have. Then today I swiped it all over my face and it gives a nice glow. Plus, it looks so nice in the pan. So it's a keeper.


I have the *Hourglass* _Dim Light_ and _Luminous Light_ and I love them both! I am happy to hear you love your _Mood Light_.

I finally received my *BFF* on Saturday! . She upgraded my order to the larger size because I waited over a week for it to be shipped. Impressive customer service!! 

We are getting our new mattress this week. We purchased the *Sealy Optimum*. We thought it beat the _Tempurpedic_ for comfort. Excited to have the adjustable feature.


----------



## Someone Nameless

This Hourglass and BFF sounds wonderful. Let me know how you like the BFF, Skyblue.

I'm glad you didn't get the Tempurpedic. I raved and raved about mine. We had two of them, a queen in the guest room and a king in our room.

UPDATE: As you know, we lost them both in the tornado. When we got to this condo that my friend owns, another friend of ours that owns an upscale furniture store had put a bed here for us. I had been having constant hip problems and every night I'd use a heating pad on my right hip. This lasted for months....hubby thinks maybe a year.

I sent hubby to get a heating pad right off because I was exhausted and knew my hip would probably start hurting. It didn't. OK, I thought maybe I was so tired I didn't notice it.

It has now been 3 months and my hip has not hurt me at all.     (My friend with a Tempurpedic says *her* hip hurts too!)

We won't ever have another Tempurpedic.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> This Hourglass and BFF sounds wonderful. Let me know how you like the BFF, Skyblue.
> 
> I'm glad you didn't get the Tempurpedic. I raved and raved about mine. We had two of them, a queen in the guest room and a king in our room.
> 
> UPDATE: As you know, we lost them both in the tornado. When we got to this condo that my friend owns, another friend of ours that owns an upscale furniture store had put a bed here for us. I had been having constant hip problems and every night I'd use a heating pad on my right hip. This lasted for months....hubby thinks maybe a year.
> 
> I sent hubby to get a heating pad right off because I was exhausted and knew my hip would probably start hurting. It didn't. OK, I thought maybe I was so tired I didn't notice it.
> 
> It has now been 3 months and my hip has not hurt me at all.     (My friend with a Tempurpedic says *her* hip hurts too!)
> 
> We won't ever have another Tempurpedic.


We went to the *Sleep Number *store and tried those, but if you deflate them too much you get the "hammock effect". They are fairly high pressure, too. They called us three times in a week trying to "sweeten the deal".  The *Tempurpedic* were so hard. . We couldn't find a model that was comfortable. My hips always hurt now. You can't believe how much time I've spent laying on mattresses trying to find one that didn't hurt my hips. I can't wait for the new mattress to come!

*SN*, what kind of mattress are you sleeping on now?


----------



## Someone Nameless

It's called American Bedding.  I'd never heard of it before but hubby and I have both loved it since the first night.  We asked our friend at the furniture store about it and he said it is not the top of the line (which is a two sided mattress) but the one right under that.  It has the same coils as the top of the line and it's not that expensive - $900 something for the king.

Funny story - my friend that owns this condo is married to a doctor.  Years back she was checking out mattresses and called the furniture store friend to inquire.  He told her she just needed to come in the store and let him lay her on some of his mattresses.        Her husband, the doctor, showed up with her to mattress shop.

(Another lady was buying something and trying to figure out if it would fit in her car.  He told her "let's go outside and measure your rear end.)  We still laugh about it.  Totally innocent comments taken in the wrong text.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> It's called American Bedding. I'd never heard of it before but hubby and I have both loved it since the first night. We asked our friend at the furniture store about it and he said it is not the top of the line (which is a two sided mattress) but the one right under that. It has the same coils as the top of the line and it's not that expensive - $900 something for the king.
> 
> Funny story - my friend that owns this condo is married to a doctor. Years back she was checking out mattresses and called the furniture store friend to inquire. He told her she just needed to come in the store and let him lay her on some of his mattresses.      Her husband, the doctor, showed up with her to mattress shop.
> 
> (Another lady was buying something and trying to figure out if it would fit in her car. He told her "let's go outside and measure your rear end.) We still laugh about it. Totally innocent comments taken in the wrong text.


Oh I needed a good laugh tonight!! He sounds like quite the character!


----------



## Jen

I'm so excited you finally got the BFF *Skyblue*!!!! I can't wait to hear what you think. She is so sweet, I'm not at all surprised to hear she upgraded your order. One of the things I really love about it is knowing I support her, not some big corporation. Plus her product is a miracle!! I really hope it is for you too.

I got to try my Mood Hourglass powder too, I really like it also! I found I liked it as a sort of all over highlighter - I use it like a highlighter but in a much bigger area than I use specific highlighters, if that makes sense. I took a larger powder brush and dusted all over my cheeks, down my nose, and above my eyebrows, avoiding my chin as that doesn't need any highlighting  I love those powders!! They're all different but all amazing. Another Hourglass product I'm obsessed with is the Femme Rouge Velvet Creme lipstick in Vintage - FINALLY my perfect MLBB (my lips but better) lipstick. Finally!! I haven't found one I love this much since my beloved Flirt lipstick that got discontinued.

I still love my Tempurpedic!! I have never slept so well. I have lower back issues, but it's actually helped that problem - unless I sleep in a weird position or stay in bed for too long  Interesting that you guys have had issues.

Heads up, and sorry for the late notice but I think today is the last day - *Shu Uemura is having their Friends & Family sale* - use SHUFF at checkout. Both Cobbie and I are obsessed with the Ultime8 cleansing oil, I contemplated getting a backup but still have more than half of my big bottle. They do 20% I think at least 2 or 3 times a year. I also seriously LOVE their eyeshadow!!

Hilarious, *SN*!!!!!


----------



## hudsonam

I'm wearing my new metallic pewter Tieks today! They are pinching a little bit behind my big toe, but I'm sure they'll stretch out with wear. I debated sending these back for the matte black once I saw that they were back in stock, and then literally 3 minutes later when I refreshed the page, they were out again. LOL. I'd love to get a pair of black and maybe one color... someday!


----------



## Jen

I honestly haven't worn my Pewter as much for that same reason (same with the patent ones, they hurt way more) but I need to pull them out and wear them in.  I'm bummed I missed the coupon (is it still valid?), I may have gotten the Lovestruck.  I think it's gorgeous.  They're so worth it, especially if you have 20% off!!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I honestly haven't worn my Pewter as much for that same reason (same with the patent ones, they hurt way more) but I need to pull them out and wear them in. I'm bummed I missed the coupon (is it still valid?), I may have gotten the Lovestruck. I think it's gorgeous. They're so worth it, especially if you have 20% off!!


What coupon?!?! OMG, I missed a coupon NOOOOOOOO!!!!  

I wonder if they'd let me exchange them if they don't soften up...


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> *hudsonam*, I think *Jen* misread your gift certificate as a coupon.


Oh... whew!


----------



## Jen

Oh, I read your post wrong!  When you said you got a gift certificate I somehow read that as a coupon code.  That makes me feel better, I didn't miss one!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> Oh, I read your post wrong! When you said you got a gift certificate I somehow read that as a coupon code. That makes me feel better, I didn't miss one!


LOL!


----------



## hudsonam

So I emailed Tieks yesterday and not surprisingly they can’t accept exchanges on shoes already worn. I hope they do loosen up.  I’m mad at myself for not waiting for the matte black. I wore the pewter all day yesterday and into the evening, and they were pinching but not excruciating, so that’s a plus I suppose.


----------



## Jen

I'm sorry to hear that  - I hope they break in. I had the same problem, unfortunately. They have to loosen up eventually!! Maybe try a bandaid or moleskin where it's pinching until they do?

Heads up all - today is *Nordstrom's buy 2 get 1 free mascara sale* - this time you can get any 3 you want and it'll deduct the lowest priced one automatically. It is today only. My new favorite is Armani Eyes to Kill - so I got 3 of them! I like it even better than my previous Guerlain love.


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> I'm sorry to hear that  - I hope they break in. I had the same problem, unfortunately. They have to loosen up eventually!! Maybe try a bandaid or moleskin where it's pinching until they do?
> 
> Heads up all - today is *Nordstrom's buy 2 get 1 free mascara sale* - this time you can get any 3 you want and it'll deduct the lowest priced one automatically. It is today only. My new favorite is Armani Eyes to Kill - so I got 3 of them! I like it even better than my previous Guerlain love.


ARRGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> ARRGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


I hear you, Paula! I missed it, too!!


----------



## skyblue

Update on our new mattress and BFF oil:

The *Sealy Optimum *mattress is a winner! Super comfy!!   

The *BFF oil *is also a winner! I was pretty skeptical, but does make a difference in my skin!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> The *BFF oil *is also a winner! I was pretty skeptical, but does make a difference in my skin!


Yaaaayyyy!!!! I'm so glad to hear that, I'm always nervous when I so strongly recommend something. It takes a little while to fully see the results, but you really do over time. My mother always told me her face was oily so she refused to try facial oils, no matter what I told her about it actually helping oily skin, I told her that her skin was creating oil because it needs it - she looked at me like I had 2 heads. Finally I pushed it on her and gave her some to try, and forced her stick to it for 2 weeks every night. She called me 2 weeks later asking for the website and ordered a 2 oz bottle and 1 oz bottles for each of her sisters! Even a total oil non believer now believes! She had redness around her nose and said this has completely eliminated it.

Heads up, *Philosophy's Friends & Family sale is going on, 33% off with code philofriend*.


----------



## hudsonam

I’m trying to decide what I NEED from Philosophy.  

I am debating ordering another pair of Tieks, maybe in matte black (they’re back in stock – Yay!). Do I??


----------



## Jen

I am still in love with Purity, and even use it to wash my makeup brushes. I actually switched to the La Mer cleanser for mornings (still using cleansing oils at night) because I love how it makes my skin feel squeaky clean - but I'm taking a break because my skin freaked out, almost like a rash, and that was the only thing I changed. I went back to Purity and it's already calming down. Other than that, I really like this stuff -

http://www.philosophy.com/one-minute-daily-facial/great-mystery,en_US,pd.html

It's like a 30 second facial, I use it once a week in the shower. It makes my skin glow! I've tried a lot of Philosophy products but those are the two I seem to always go back to.

If you want to talk about what you NEED - you NEED matte black Tieks! Seriously. I wear them at least once a week, they are still my favorites.


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I am still in love with Purity, and even use it to wash my makeup brushes. I actually switched to the La Mer cleanser for mornings (still using cleansing oils at night) because I love how it makes my skin feel squeaky clean - but I'm taking a break because my skin freaked out, almost like a rash, and that was the only thing I changed. I went back to Purity and it's already calming down. Other than that, I really like this stuff -
> 
> http://www.philosophy.com/one-minute-daily-facial/great-mystery,en_US,pd.html
> 
> It's like a 30 second facial, I use it once a week in the shower. It makes my skin glow! I've tried a lot of Philosophy products but those are the two I seem to always go back to.
> 
> If you want to talk about what you NEED - you NEED matte black Tieks! Seriously. I wear them at least once a week, they are still my favorites.


Thanks *Jen*! I did need more Purity, so thanks for reminding me.  And I ordered the other one too.

As for the Tieks, I'm still deciding. I don't think I can really afford them right now. We are selling our house and moving in a couple months! Yippee!!! I can't wait.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Hello, ladies! I hope everyone is well.
> 
> I now have my HG of pink blushes. It's the Edward Bess Blush Extraordinaire Compact, Secret Affair. I don't even want to count the number of blushes I have but most of them are coral pinks (with the exception of two older Chanels, one that grabs so much I'm afraid to use it for fear of looking like a clown ). The EB is a lovely pink that looks wonderful when applied. I used it for the first time today and loved the finish. I'm really, really excited with this and wanted to share.


That looks like a winner! I still love my *Dior*, but I'm adding this to my radar! Are you still liking the *Hourglass Mood Light Ambient lighting?*


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, I've read so many good reviews of Edward Bess' products but haven't tried any....yet! I have so many blushes it's hard to justify another but I just might have to w/this one. I love pink blush! I've mostly been alternating between Dior Rosy Glow & IT Matte Sweet Apple. It's getting time to break out the bronzer too....

So I have a question for all of you wonderful ladies..I am looking for a good *silicone free physical sunscreen * for my face that's at least SPF 15, but I'd prefer 30. I found this lotion at Wegmans called Everyday Coconut Facial Lotion SPF 15 & it's not bad but it's a little gritty & it doesn't feel great when you smooth it on. I assume it's the zinc oxide particles that make it feel this way. Anybody have any suggestions?

A little update, I've been MIA again & I miss this board! I think of everyone here but just haven't had much time lately. My dad spent almost 3 weeks in cardiac rehab & managed to get c-diff while there. He hated it there (not even counting the infection he got) & couldn't wait to go home. He was home for a week & ended up back in the hospital w/low blood pressure, arrhythmia, high creatinine levels, & the continual c-diff. But he got out yesterday & we are all hoping that he will get better & regain strength at home. I'm having surgery on Monday so I'll be laying low for a couple of weeks. My sister, bless her heart is coming to stay w/me & help me w/the girls. I'm looking forward to getting this over with & not even nervous except for the intubation part. But I'll be under anesthesia when they put it in & take it out so thankfully I won't remember it. The legal wheels continue to turn slowly. My girls have been refusing to go on visits with their father & haven't seen him for 5 weeks now. We go back to court on July 3 for a hearing on the visitation modification petition. He flatly refuses to acknowledge he has a drinking problem (despite 3 arrests in the past 11 months) & will not go to rehab. Communication has broken down completely so I'm now seeking sole legal custody. It's all so frustrating & I just want to see an end to this craziness for my girls' sake......


----------



## Jane917

Ruby, I am sending you positive thoughts both for a speedy recovery from surgery and a good outcome for your custody hearing. You are such a brave and strong woman! Jane


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ruby, I hope everything goes well with your surgery and you get on the road to a speedy recovery.  All the best to you and your girls.  Praying that things are resolved soon.

Cobbie, that's beautiful blush. I am assuming it is also a perfect fan match and why you love it so much.  

I miss all of you so much.  We have been busy, busy, busy.  I'm happy to announce that we are finally closing on a place of our on on the 19th.  It is entirely different than we have been accustomed to but I know we will be fine.  It needs some updating and I've been picking out flooring, countertop, paint, etc.  Can't wait to get all settled.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ruby is amazing and an inspiration to all of us.  Know that your buddies here on the AA thread surround you with a circle of love.

Cobbie, I have strayed from my fan.  I got a dress that has all of my colors but it contains bits of orange and a green that is not my color but I like it so I got it.  I think if you love your blush, as I did the dress, it's right !!


----------



## Ruby296

*Jane*, thank you for your good wishes! I'm so thankful for your support &#128522;

*SN*, you are so sweet to say such kind words about me, you really touched my heart &#128151;! I take much strength & comfort from all of you here. I am so happy for you on the news of your new home! You & your dh have been through so much lately & I'm just thrilled that you'll start fresh in a place of your own. How fun to be choosing counters, floors & colors! I know it'll be beautiful when you are finished.

*Cobbie*, thank you for your prayers & positive thoughts. Overall I'm strong & healthy & should bounce back quickly. Thank you too for the links to the sunscreen & silicone free products. There's a lot of helpful info there. When I'm back out in the stores soon I'll be reading labels. I can use regular sunscreens on my body but silicones wreak havoc on my dry face. A golf ball size seems like a lot! I probably haven't been using enough but will step up my game from now on.


----------



## corkyb

Ruby,
My heart goes out to you with all you are going through. I will pray for a quick recovery from surgery and and easy time in Court with your husband. The fact that your children won't go on visits speaks volumes about how unsafe they feel with your ex. The Court should take that into consideration.

I googled Cinique sunscreen because I couldn't remember the name of it nor whether it was silicone based. I don't believe it is adn when I was using it, I liked it. It almost has a tad of color to it. It got good reviews in the comments on this link, but Chanecaille by far got the best reviews.

http://www.londonmakeupgirl.com/2012/03/sunscreens-which-one-to-buy.html

My goodness, we sure do have a lot of strong women on this board and I admire every single one of you.

Cobbie, you almost talked me into that Edward Bess blush, but I think I will save it for our outing! Hope we can at least grab a cup of coffee or something. I should have a car, but won't have a clue where I am.

Hugs,
Paula


----------



## Cindy416

Ruby, continued prayers for your dad, your situation with your ex, and now for your surgery. Please remember that lots of us here care about you and keep you in our thoughts and prayers.

SN, have fun with picking out thing for your new house. Enjoy the process, and then have a wonderful time making memories in your new home.


----------



## Ruby296

Just wanted to let everyone know my surgery went very well & I'm feeling great after only one day! The dr gave 
me a heavy duty pain killer (Percocet) but I have only needed a few Advil. I hate taking those meds that make me feel drowsy & out of it. I've already done a load of laundry & my sister is "yelling" at me to sit down! It's hard to rest when I feel like I should be doing things but I'm trying not to overdo it.

*Paula*, thanks for your good wishes. I wish my kids didn't have to experience such turmoil w/their father and I'm hoping the courts rule in their favor and do not force them to see him unsupervised. And thanks for the sunscreen info as well. I've found a lot of good recommendations on-line but haven't had time to research them all yet.

*Cindy*, as always thank you for your prayers for my dad, my girls & for me. My dad is home & improving daily. Hopefully he'll be back up to speed soon too. We are planning on spending the July 4th holiday weekend w/my brother, SIL, nieces & nephew & my parents so it should be fun.


----------



## hudsonam

*Ruby*, I'm so glad surgery went well! Continued prayers and support to you!

I need to catch up on some shopping here! 

*Tieks* ladies - do you spray yours with leather protectant? Am I the only dummy in $175 flats without anything on them? I used to spray every single pair of shoes I got but lately I never bother. And have you gotten scuffs on the toes? I have a couple small ones.


----------



## geniebeanie

My tracphone died Monday after ten years.  It was a really good cell phone and not expensive to use.  I replaced the flip with the new lg8400, it looks like a smart phone,was easy to use,set up and has a camera,m3p player I still am trying to figure out to put music in.  This is the best tracfone so far.


----------



## skyblue

Bless your heart, *Ruby*! You have had to endure so much! You are a very brave and strong role model for your daughters! I am glad to hear your surgery went well. Please rest. You are trying to do too much. Sending hugs and prayers your way for continued strength and healing!

I still love my *Dior Rosy Glow*. I layer it over my bronzer, add highlighter and finish it off with a dusting of *Hourglass Luminous Light*. Looks great, but the thought of the next great beauty purchase is always tempting. . *Cobbie*, I am keeping the *Edward Bess *blush on my radar!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> For *Skyblue*


For me, *Cobbie*?? . You are so thoughtful!!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> I knowwwww....


----------



## hudsonam

*Cobbie*, I must be a klutz because I have a couple of scuffs! LOL. Oh well. I do have a confession to make though&#8230;


Spoiler



_*I don't love my Tieks*_


. Ok there I said it! I love a lot of things about them, but they aren't the most comfortable shoes I own. Partway through the day they get tight and I find myself trying to shift my foot around to find a comfortable spot, if that makes sense. But I would never, ever tell my husband who got me the GC for Mother's Day after I begged. LOL. I do like them an awful lot though!


----------



## balaspa

Oh no! I didn't realize how expensive Tieks are.   My wife seems to be collecting the shiny patent ones. I thought the blue soles were different and I have been encouraging her to get more.  I should have known when she said Oprah likes them. LOL


----------



## skyblue

balaspa said:


> Oh no! I didn't realize how expensive Tieks are.  My wife seems to be collecting the shiny patent ones. I thought the blue soles were different and I have been encouraging her to get more. I should have known when she said Oprah likes them. LOL


Expensive is such a subjective concept. . I can't imagine she considers any of your passions "expensive".


----------



## Jen

Darn it, I hate when I stop getting notifications!

*Ruby*, I'm so glad to hear from you, I think of you often. I'm glad your surgery went okay and that you're in general doing okay, you truly are an amazing woman!!! I admire you so much. I just honestly can't even believe how bad the situation with your ex has gotten, I'm so sorry you have to deal with that - and so sorry for your daughters, too. I know alcoholism is a sickness, but it still baffles me to think anyone could ever choose alcohol over their children and really their own life - the way it sounds. Arrested 3 times in 11 months? If that doesn't wake him up, nothing will. I don't think a judge on the planet could hear all the stories about him and not give you full custody!! And to have the stress of the problems with your dad on top of everything, I just so feel for you!! I'm glad he's home and pray for a speedy recovery for you both. You definitely have all our love and support!!!!!

*SN*, I'm so happy to hear you found a new place. Making all of those changes can be a pain, but in the end you have all the choices you wanted instead of what was there when you moved in (like me) - so that's fun!! Try to enjoy it.

*Hudsonam*, I'm so bummed you don't love your Tieks. I so wish that the pewter wasn't what you ended up with, they are my least favorite - and most uncomfortable. I don't spray mine either, and have a few scuffs but don't really mind most of the time. The lighter ones are a little worse, but I try to remember they are shoes and live with it!

*Balaspa*, have you ever heard that you get what you pay for? I have serious problems with my feet, and 99% of the shoes out there exacerbate my problem. Sure, Target has flats for $25. They have NO support and cut into my feet. With Tieks my feet are pain free and I can walk as long as I want. They're by far the best shoes I've ever owned. And like skyblue said, I'm sure you have some things in your life on the expensive side! Let the woman have her shoes 

All I can say is luckily I'm not that into pink blush so I'm not tempted by the Edward Bess! I have enough blush in my life&#8230;..for now 

I can't WAIT for corky to get a look at Cobbie's makeup drawer 

Does anyone have any experience with inversion tables? I have some pretty constant lower back pain and I've read a lot about them. People either say it's a miracle and they couldn't live without it, or it's a scam. I would be willing to do anything to take a little bit of the pain away, so I'm considering one. Unfortunately they're not cheap, though.


----------



## hudsonam

*TIEKS* - which are your most comfy?


----------



## Jen

Black matte, cardinal red, camel, the obsidian (?) black, brown matte, brown croc, the grey croc - those are the ones I wear most. The patent aren't as comfortable for me, but the Obsidian or whatever they call the shiny black are nice and comfortable too. But if you only have one pair - get black matte. I still wear those the most.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie, Hudsonam, Skyblue & Jen*, thank you all for your good wishes!! I'm continuing to heal pretty fast & made my first trip out to Wegmans yesterday! I found 2 non silicone physical sunscreens so I was really happy. First up to try is *Mychelle SPF 28*. It's unscented & it spread easily & didn't feel overly sticky or heavy when I tried it on the back of my hand. The Nature's Marketplace section in the store has testers of many health/beauty products so it makes things alot easier. The other one I found was their own store brand. No tester on that one but I bought it anyway. I got great news from the pathology report & all was negative so that's another big worry off my mind. My sister took us out for dinner last night to celebrate. She left this am to go see my parents for a night & will head back home to Ohio tomorrow. I gave her more deck furniture to take home so her new van is stuffed to the ceiling. My house is still under contingent contract but it expires at the end of June. The potential buyers still haven't sold their property & it's not looking good. So we'll stay here till its fully foreclosed I guess....the ex is now delinquent on almost 15 mortgage payments. I'm still waiting on the judge's decision re: the original contempt charges I filed way back in October. Jen, I sure hope you're right about this judge granting me sole legal custody. My daughters have been refusing to see their dad now for 6 weeks. He keeps trying to get the arrest reports thrown out as he doesn't believe they're real. His argument is that he has no arrest record & wasn't fined or sent to jail. Yet the reports state clear as day that he was arrested under NY State Mental Health Law 2209. His level of denial runs very deep. Thanks again to all of you for your continued support! I love my KB friends &#128151;&#128155;&#128154;&#128156;


----------



## hudsonam

Ruby296 said:


> *Cobbie, Hudsonam, Skyblue & Jen*, thank you all for your good wishes!! I'm continuing to heal pretty fast & made my first trip out to Wegmans yesterday! I found 2 non silicone physical sunscreens so I was really happy. First up to try is *Mychelle SPF 28*. It's unscented & it spread easily & didn't feel overly sticky or heavy when I tried it on the back of my hand. The Nature's Marketplace section in the store has testers of many health/beauty products so it makes things alot easier. The other one I found was their own store brand. No tester on that one but I bought it anyway. I got great news from the pathology report & all was negative so that's another big worry off my mind. My sister took us out for dinner last night to celebrate. She left this am to go see my parents for a night & will head back home to Ohio tomorrow. I gave her more deck furniture to take home so her new van is stuffed to the ceiling. My house is still under contingent contract but it expires at the end of June. The potential buyers still haven't sold their property & it's not looking good. So we'll stay here till its fully foreclosed I guess....the ex is now delinquent on almost 15 mortgage payments. I'm still waiting on the judge's decision re: the original contempt charges I filed way back in October. Jen, I sure hope you're right about this judge granting me sole legal custody. My daughters have been refusing to see their dad now for 6 weeks. He keeps trying to get the arrest reports thrown out as he doesn't believe they're real. His argument is that he has no arrest record & wasn't fined or sent to jail. Yet the reports state clear as day that he was arrested under NY State Mental Health Law 2209. His level of denial runs very deep. Thanks again to all of you for your continued support! I love my KB friends &#128151;&#128155;&#128154;&#128156;


Hugs Ruby! Sending lots of virtual hugs. <3


----------



## Ruby296

*Hudsonam & Cobbie*, thank you again!! To celebrate even further I just ordered the newish Terracotta 4 Seasons Bronzer in Nude by Guerlain. I don't need another bronzer/blush combo at all (still working on my Dior & Chanel from 2011) & last year's Burberry Summer Glow but I just had to have something by Guerlain in my stash! It's gotten raves & has the magic words _limited edition_ after it....gets me every time &#128521;


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Ruby*, so glad to hear that you got a good pathology report. Celebrations are in order. 

*Jen, Skyblue* and anyone else that uses the BFF oil, I ordered a sample. It arrived as 4 small bottles. I assume that each bottle is the same thing? I used it tonight after washing my face. It smells nice and feels good. This is an oil used for a moisturizer? Do you all only use it at night? It mentioned mixing it with your sunscreen or foundation. Have you tried that yet?

What about all the hype about washing/cleansing your face with oil? Is that a different type oil?

Can't wait to see how I enjoy it. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks Cobbie. I ordered from here: http://www.blueskywaters.com/bff.html I don't see but one choice of oil other than the body oil. Did I get the wrong thing? My bottles aren't labeled.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I used this link and there was only one option for samples: http://www.blueskywaters.com/bffbuy.html


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well darn!  I didn't realize I needed to ask or that there was another one.  That's what I get for not paying attention.  Thank you.


----------



## Jen

I use the regular BFF, and I use it at night.  In the winter I used it every night under my Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair, but not I use it probably 3 nights a week.  I've never tried the EE, but I love the BFF so I don't know the difference.  I've tried the body oil - it's nice, but not mind blowing.


----------



## Jen

"Supple" is definitely NOT the word I'd use to describe my skin!


----------



## Jen

Ummm....I'll give you young*er*   My skin is awful, no matter what I go through bouts of bad skin. The BFF has helped immensely, but it'll never be perfect.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I asked about the EE and this was her reply:

_The BFF that Gaia (Non-Blonde) loves and is getting all the buzz is the regular formula. I tried offering an extra emollient formula last fall, and my customers and friends/family said it was great but not at all different in effects than regular BFF--which is extremely emollient anyway. I agreed. BFF is made for super-thirsty post menopausal 'problem' skin. The extra emollient is only available (as of February 2013, when I took the EE option off of the website) ONLY by special order, as stated on the website._


----------



## Ruby296

*SN*, thank you! My Guerlain bronzer arrived yesterday & I'm wearing it today & I really like it. It's very subtle but that's why I like it. You & everyone have really piqued my interest in this *BFF oil*. Tell me why I need this! I've used a variety of oils on my face (favorite is maracuja) but I've been using Burt's Bees Clary Sage Hydration Day Lotion & Night Cream & I've been really happy w/the results.


----------



## skyblue

I am by no means a BFF expert like Jen and Cobbie, but I do use it and I do like it!  . I received an upgraded size because Annette was out of town and couldn't ship to me for 10 days.  I was pleasantly surprised when my order arrived!  Excellent CS!!! . 

If someone had told me I would be putting oil on my skin I would have told them they were mad, but somehow it works and my skin is happy!


----------



## Jane917

I have been dropping in and out of this thread lately, and am totally buffooned!  What is BFF oil? CC cream?

My latest "accessory" purchase is due to arrive today. I bought a Fitbit One!


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> For *Jane*
> 
> The Story of the BFF Oil​
> Once upon a time in a far away place was a girl named *Jen*. She had a love of oils and always shared with her friends her new finds. In another far away place, cyberspace in fact, was a cosmetic blog *The Non-Blonde*. Now this *Jen* always followed these blogs and took into much consideration their recommendations. One day, much to *Jen's* surprise, TNB reviewed an organic oil called Best Face Forward. This was right down *Jen's* alley since (unlike moi) she held in high esteem the organic kind. So *Jen* ordered this oil and came here and raved about it. I admit I ignored her sage advice because of (1) my aforementioned disregard of organic products and (2) I never had any use for oils. Fast forward a few months when someone mentioned this *BFF oil* here and for some reason it piqued my interest. So I addressed the issue with the same question you have - what is BFF oil? It was answered, I ordered some, and never looked back.
> 
> *Jen* is more experienced in this than I am but I'll tell you how I use it. In the morning I use three drops on my face and massage it in. It takes all the dry skin off. It's not exactly an exfoliant but any dry skin on my face is removed. I then follow it with a moisturizer whether or not I am applying makeup at that time. If I apply makeup later, depending on how my skin feels, I'll reapply moisturizer before my foundation. Others here apply the BFF at night, also. It can be mixed with moisturizer, which is possibly my method since I don't wait for it to soak in (recommended) before applying moisturizer. I use Retin-A at night and this can be applied over it but I haven't tried that, yet.
> 
> I've stuck with the Extra Emollient since that was my first oil from Annette (the really nice lady who makes it) and my skin is so happy. It's special order only and costs more but even though her testers think the regular oil is just as good I'm afraid to switch. I just ordered two bottles of the EE and they are stored in the fridge (that organic thing) until I'm out of my original bottle. The bottle I use is kept in my bathroom cabinet. Hopefully, it stays stable for 6-8 months which is the length of time my first bottle will last me.
> 
> Hope this helps.


A perfect (and quite funny) response. Thanks, *Cobbie*. My skin is "mature," but I do not have dry spots and flaking.

I ordered the BFF oil in the sample size. In the meantime, I have been experimenting with coconut oil. I had a very good experience putting a bit on my hair for 20 minutes before I showered. This morning I made a facial scrub with 1T coconut oil, 1T honey, a bit of demera sugar, and a bit of salt. I probably could have used half of what I used, but I like the way my face feels. I will see how it looks at the end of the day.


----------



## Jen

LOL *Cobbie*!!!!! Exactly accurate, we have the *Non Blonde* to thank for this one!

I use it at night, about 3 drops also. I let it absorb a bit and then apply some kind of serum, if my skin is dry I go for the Dr. Denese, if it's not Estee Lauder's Advanced Night Serum. It's really helped my skin!!!

I also really love Coconut oil. It's great for hair, skin, scrubs just like you used it for - when I was in the middle of the winter and my skin was super dry I used it all over as a body moisturizer and my skin loved it. It feels really greasy going on but absorbs surprisingly fast. I still use it sometimes on my legs, they need a little more moisture than the rest of me. I also read it's good to ingest for a lot of reasons, one being it is supposed to stimulate the thyroid. I started putting a dab in my smoothies just to see if my test results improved at all - I take quite a high dosage of synthetic thyroid. Anyway, it's also good for a number of ailments - just google 'benefits of coconut oil' and you'll be amazed!!! It is high in fat but the benefits outweigh that.

My newest purchase that I love - I'm a bit obsessive compulsive about washing my makeup brushes, and always sort of precariously dangle them over the edge of the counter so they don't get moldy. Hanging them upside down is best - so I just got the set of these - 
http://www.benjabelle.com/collections/brush-trees

They came super fast and were here by today for my weekly washing. I love them, I feel so much better about making sure water doesn't sit in the ferrule.


----------



## Jane917

*Jen*, I also put some coconut oil in my smoothies. In addition, I have started frying my occasional fried egg in a bit of coconut oil. Works quite well!


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, love your story of BFF oil! I still haven't ordered this yet but it's on my list to try. Wow, a bottle lasts 6-8 months??!! How different are the ingredients between the regular & the EE? I'm wondering which to try on my fairly dry skin, any advice from those that use this? Does it come in a dropper bottle? Thanks for any advice &#128522;


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> For *Jane*
> 
> The Story of the BFF Oil​
> Once upon a time in a far away place was a girl named *Jen*. She had a love of oils and always shared with her friends her new finds. In another far away place, cyberspace in fact, was a cosmetic blog *The Non-Blonde*. Now this *Jen* always followed these blogs and took into much consideration their recommendations. One day, much to *Jen's* surprise, TNB reviewed an organic oil called Best Face Forward. This was right down *Jen's* alley since (unlike moi) she held in high esteem the organic kind. So *Jen* ordered this oil and came here and raved about it. I admit I ignored her sage advice because of (1) my aforementioned disregard of organic products and (2) I never had any use for oils. Fast forward a few months when someone mentioned this *BFF oil* here and for some reason it piqued my interest. So I addressed the issue with the same question you have - what is BFF oil? It was answered, I ordered some, and never looked back.
> 
> *Jen* is more experienced in this than I am but I'll tell you how I use it. In the morning I use three drops on my face and massage it in. It takes all the dry skin off. It's not exactly an exfoliant but any dry skin on my face is removed. I then follow it with a moisturizer whether or not I am applying makeup at that time. If I apply makeup later, depending on how my skin feels, I'll reapply moisturizer before my foundation. Others here apply the BFF at night, also. It can be mixed with moisturizer, which is possibly my method since I don't wait for it to soak in (recommended) before applying moisturizer. I use Retin-A at night and this can be applied over it but I haven't tried that, yet.
> 
> I've stuck with the Extra Emollient since that was my first oil from Annette (the really nice lady who makes it) and my skin is so happy. It's special order only and costs more but even though her testers think the regular oil is just as good I'm afraid to switch. I just ordered two bottles of the EE and they are stored in the fridge (that organic thing) until I'm out of my original bottle. The bottle I use is kept in my bathroom cabinet. Hopefully, it stays stable for 6-8 months which is the length of time my first bottle will last me.
> 
> Hope this helps.





Cobbie said:


> For *Jane*
> 
> The Story of the BFF Oil​
> Once upon a time in a far away place was a girl named *Jen*. She had a love of oils and always shared with her friends her new finds. In another far away place, cyberspace in fact, was a cosmetic blog *The Non-Blonde*. Now this *Jen* always followed these blogs and took into much consideration their recommendations. One day, much to *Jen's* surprise, TNB reviewed an organic oil called Best Face Forward. This was right down *Jen's* alley since (unlike moi) she held in high esteem the organic kind. So *Jen* ordered this oil and came here and raved about it. I admit I ignored her sage advice because of (1) my aforementioned disregard of organic products and (2) I never had any use for oils. Fast forward a few months when someone mentioned this *BFF oil* here and for some reason it piqued my interest. So I addressed the issue with the same question you have - what is BFF oil? It was answered, I ordered some, and never looked back.
> 
> *Jen* is more experienced in this than I am but I'll tell you how I use it. In the morning I use three drops on my face and massage it in. It takes all the dry skin off. It's not exactly an exfoliant but any dry skin on my face is removed. I then follow it with a moisturizer whether or not I am applying makeup at that time. If I apply makeup later, depending on how my skin feels, I'll reapply moisturizer before my foundation. Others here apply the BFF at night, also. It can be mixed with moisturizer, which is possibly my method since I don't wait for it to soak in (recommended) before applying moisturizer. I use Retin-A at night and this can be applied over it but I haven't tried that, yet.
> 
> I've stuck with the Extra Emollient since that was my first oil from Annette (the really nice lady who makes it) and my skin is so happy. It's special order only and costs more but even though her testers think the regular oil is just as good I'm afraid to switch. I just ordered two bottles of the EE and they are stored in the fridge (that organic thing) until I'm out of my original bottle. The bottle I use is kept in my bathroom cabinet. Hopefully, it stays stable for 6-8 months which is the length of time my first bottle will last me.
> 
> Hope this helps.





Cobbie said:


> For *Jane*
> 
> The Story of the BFF Oil​
> Once upon a time in a far away place was a girl named *Jen*. She had a love of oils and always shared with her friends her new finds. In another far away place, cyberspace in fact, was a cosmetic blog *The Non-Blonde*. Now this *Jen* always followed these blogs and took into much consideration their recommendations. One day, much to *Jen's* surprise, TNB reviewed an organic oil called Best Face Forward. This was right down *Jen's* alley since (unlike moi) she held in high esteem the organic kind. So *Jen* ordered this oil and came here and raved about it. I admit I ignored her sage advice because of (1) my aforementioned disregard of organic products and (2) I never had any use for oils. Fast forward a few months when someone mentioned this *BFF oil* here and for some reason it piqued my interest. So I addressed the issue with the same question you have - what is BFF oil? It was answered, I ordered some, and never looked back.
> 
> *Jen* is more experienced in this than I am but I'll tell you how I use it. In the morning I use three drops on my face and massage it in. It takes all the dry skin off. It's not exactly an exfoliant but any dry skin on my face is removed. I then follow it with a moisturizer whether or not I am applying makeup at that time. If I apply makeup later, depending on how my skin feels, I'll reapply moisturizer before my foundation. Others here apply the BFF at night, also. It can be mixed with moisturizer, which is possibly my method since I don't wait for it to soak in (recommended) before applying moisturizer. I use Retin-A at night and this can be applied over it but I haven't tried that, yet.
> 
> I've stuck with the Extra Emollient since that was my first oil from Annette (the really nice lady who makes it) and my skin is so happy. It's special order only and costs more but even though her testers think the regular oil is just as good I'm afraid to switch. I just ordered two bottles of the EE and they are stored in the fridge (that organic thing) until I'm out of my original bottle. The bottle I use is kept in my bathroom cabinet. Hopefully, it stays stable for 6-8 months which is the length of time my first bottle will last me.
> 
> Hope this helps.


*Cobbie*, the consummate story teller! Where truth meets entertainment and education! Bravo!


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> Thank you, all. It was fun doing. Sadly, my creative juices ebb and flow, mostly ebb.


You sold me!


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> Oh gosh, pressure, pressure, lol. I hope I haven't hyped it up too much. If you don't like it, I'll buy yours, either the regular one or the EE.
> 
> *Ruby*, Annette told me what the added ingredients are in the EE but I don't remember what she said. I think it's just added oil to make it, well, more emollient.


I ordered the sample, so I think you are off the hook.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Oh gosh, pressure, pressure, lol. I hope I haven't hyped it up too much. If you don't like it, I'll buy yours, either the regular one or the EE.
> 
> *Ruby*, Annette told me what the added ingredients are in the EE but I don't remember what she said. I think it's just added oil to make it, well, more emollient.


Ah, more giggles!


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> Whew!
> 
> *Ruby*, I forgot to mention that it does not come in a dropper bottle, at least, not the EE. It comes with a pop-up top, the kind where you push one side in and the other side pops up. That was a little disappointing at first but it was incredibly easy to get used to. My small sample bottle of the regular oil is a screw top.


Thanks Cobbie! Guess I could always transfer it to a dropper bottle &#128522;


----------



## Jen

I never thought about doing that, but you sure could!  I find that it drops out okay out of the pop top, the drops are bigger but I sort of like to overdo it anyway!  Even in the summer weather I still love to lather it on.  I've never tried the EE but find the regular pretty emollient


----------



## Jen

I'm on my first 2 oz bottle, I'd say it'll last me 4-5 months of using it daily - I use a lot  !!  I like it on my neck too - I'm super paranoid about chicken neck


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies!

Just wanted to pop in to also add my vote for the BFF (regular): I've been using it in NY in cold March weather, and in very hot and very humid South East Asia climate for the last 3 months, and I'm already worrying about getting refills (even though Annette is willing to ship to me - but will it make it into my hands). It's just wonderful! I use it only at night.

I know I have been MIA, and this is by no means an excuse, but things have changed quite a bit in my life, and pretty fast too (well, I guess not that fast, as it's been going on over a few months, but those have been hectic, and one thing just happened after the other).

As you probably guessed from the above, I'm not in the US anymore, but have moved to Myanmar for a new job. I've been here for 3 months now, 3 months filled with finding a new house, moving in, getting settled once my container arrived from NY (which implied a lot of frantic shopping prior to departure   ), and also getting into my new job (which has been keeping me busy an average of 13 hours a day...). In the last few weeks, just after moving into the new house, my little guy Neo left me, poisoned by a poisoned or poisonous lizard he ate (I guess we will never really know), and that has been a really hard blow. I miss him terribly.

The move has also put a serious stop to any shopping (nothing to be had here, really), but it has also given me an opportunity to really enjoy all the accumulated goodies over the last few years, and realize how spoiled I have been (and still am with all I got!), and really cherish it all  . I always think of you while using all my stuff, so many of my products have been recommended by you ladies here, and have made my life nicer and fun-er! Thank goodness Bangkok isn't far away (only a short 1 hour flight), and I have a long long list of things to check out there on my next trip next week      . I intend to go with an empty suitcase and come back with a popping one  

In any case, this is one of the reasons I haven't really been around (not much to share when there isn't anything to shop for, lol), but I have been lurking, and it has always been a joy to read you all  .

SN, I'm so glad you are getting settled into a new home, and hope you can enjoy the process (I know how much work it is! And while fun, it must also sometimes be hard...).

Ruby, I'm so so glad you are doing better, and can't stop admiring you for how strong you are, and for keeping your spirits up. Your daughters are so very lucky to have you, I know they will grow into incredible women, just like their Mom!

Jane, I see you are back here too, nice  ! Can't wait to read your feedback on the BFF, but I'm sure you will love it! My bottles came with a press dispenser (does it make sense? A little opening, and and you push the top down), not my favorite, as I sometimes feel it's very difficult to control how much comes out, but it works.

Pat and Jen, always there leading the shopping efforts  ! You go ladies!!!!! And Pat, I loved your BFF story, totally cracked me up!

Skyblue, always a joy to read you  

I may not be mentioning each and every one of you, but I miss all of you ladies (and know that I always lurk  )

Hugs to all!


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, thanks, I knew you meant the 2 oz bottle! I don't put anything on my neck either so I guess I'll have chicken neck one of these days too...I just like the control of a dropper bottle better. I buy the little amber ones at The Container Store when I can.

*Neo*!!! I have missed you a lot here, but wow, you sure have a good reason(s) for not being around! I can't imagine moving half way around the world. I'm stressing about moving period....I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your beloved Neo, I send you hugs. Thank you for your support. It's been a rough 6 months but I think I'm doing pretty well given all the curves thrown at me. I also just scored another victory!!! My attorney worked out an agreement w/my ex and he will only be able to visit w/the girls every other Saturday & Sunday for an 8 hr period in a public location, but he has to be actively engaged in weekly therapy. So no therapy, no visits. In order for him to have unsupervised overnights he will have to petition the court & show a substantial change in circumstance, ie: inpatient rehab. I am not confident he will do that so I can rest easy for a while knowing they won't be subject to harsh/unsafe treatment by him.

I wish everyone a Happy 4th of July! My girls & I are going to my parents for the weekend for an old fashioned celebration; swimming, BBQ, fireworks, etc. Big Hugs!


----------



## Jen

*Neo!!!!!* So glad to hear from you. I'm so sad about Neo, I wish I could come over there and give you a big hug. I know you were excited to be able to let him out again after being cooped up for so long. I'm just so sorry!! I am happy to hear you've moved into a house and are settling into the new job, wow 13 hour days!! I hope that you love the tropical paradise!!! I'm really excited for you to go to Bangkok, how FUN!! I can't wait to hear about all your discoveries there....or maybe not LOL!!

*Ruby*, you're seriously my hero. I think you're doing absolutely fantastic given the situation you've been thrown into, a LOT of people would crush under the stress or at the very least be very "why me" - and you never do. You stand up and face it!! I'm SO glad to hear your ex will be forced into therapy to get visits - and that the visits will be in a public location! Double victory. What great news for both you and your girls.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, wow, how do I thank you?? You've been a never ending source of support & you're always cheering me on. I am beyond lucky &#127808; to have you in my corner!!


----------



## Jen

Absolutely no need, I'm honored to know you!!!  I'll ALWAYS be in your corner  !!!  I just wish I would have gotten ahold of your ex while he was still here


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, well I'll just say thank you again & tell you how much I appreciate you & everyone here for all the support you've given me over the years! My ex's family still lives in Columbus so you've still got a shot at him!! Maybe he'll move back there as there really isn't anything holding him here. Although I wouldn't wish him tarnishing your nice city...

*Cobbie*, finally I can breathe a big sigh of relief & I have a renewed faith in the justice system. It's been a long battle & I'm still not there yet but everyday I am getting closer. Hope you have a wonderful weekend 
too &#128522;


----------



## Jane917

My sample of BFF oil arrived a few days ago. The shipping was very quick! I got 3 small sample bottles and am only 1/2 way through the first bottle. I think it is a very generous sample. I have used it on my face after washing, let it soak in a bit, then put on my night moisturizer (Lancome Bienfait Multivital Night). I can't say I am noticing a difference in my face in the morning, but I will give it the benefit of the doubt. I have another oil night serum (Natural Bliss) that has a horrible smell, so the BFF is much better. 

The miracle product I have loved is plain old organic coconut oil. I put it on my hair (before I shampoo), on my legs, on my arms. Really softens my skin and gives my hair a shine. I only use it on my hair a couple of times/week, but I bet if you have dry frizzy hair you could use it everyday.


----------



## Jen

Ever since I posted a few days ago I've been using coconut oil as a body moisturizer again, I may never go back - my skin is soooo soft. Going to try before shampooing tomorrow!  I may even slather it on my face, I haven't done that yet but have read it's amazing on the face too.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Neo*, I've been thinking about you and wondering if you had gotten settled. We want to hear from you whether you are making purchases or not. I'm sure you will always be reading beauty blogs and you can always tell us what you hear good things about and I'm sure someone here will test things for you.

I'm so sorry to hear about Neo. That must be so hard to move to a new place and lose a beloved fur baby.....terribly sad.

We are still hanging out for work to be complete on the new place but I hope to report soon that I will be moving this weekend. I'm keeping everything crossed. I think of all of you so much and and overcome with appreciation for all of your kind generosity.

Don't be a stranger! We miss you.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Talk to me about coconut oil.  Which one do you use?  I used it once for body moisturizer and decided I should keep it in the fridge.  It hardened and was nearly impossible to get it out.  How do you store it?


----------



## Jane917

SN, I got my coconut oil from Vitacost. It is the Vitacost brand. It says to store at room temperature, not in the fridge.


----------



## Jen

I just got mine at the grocery store, it's organic and I think EcoGold brand?  Any brand works, I prefer organic but that's your call.  It's melting point is I think 76 degrees, so it wavers between solid and melted depending on that!  I have never kept it in the fridge though.  In my bathroom it seems to stay at least semi solid so it's easier to use.  I just put a little chunk in my hands and rub it together to melt it, then rub it into my skin.  I love it.  I read somewhere too if you don't like the texture all you have to do is whip it and it'll be sort of a whipped body butter texture.  I haven't tried that yet, but I want to.  I don't really mind the oily feeling though, I think it feels good!


----------



## hudsonam

Neo, I'm so sorry about your fur baby!   It's so incredibly sad when we lose a pet. Sending lots of hugs, and well wishes in your new home and job!

I feel like I've been doing a lot of shopping but nothing really to talk about. Clothes mostly. I've been wanting to try a running skirt from Sparkleskirts.com but was hesitant because of the price, but they ARE made in the US which is nice. I finally did it today and it's already shipped, so I can't wait to try it. Lots of pockets and supposedly guaranteed not to ride up (the shorts underneath). I'll only wear my running skirts when I run outside though; I feel weird wearing them to the gym for some reason.  

My replacement Tieks are great so far (matte black) but I'm mostly wearing sandals at the moment. I did finally get a pair of Sanuks that I love and I just ordered my first pair of Toms from zulily.com.


----------



## skyblue

*NEO*, I am SO sorry about Neo! It's positively heartbreaking. We lost one of our dogs recently, but he was very old. Still hard, though... 

It sounds like you have had lots of life changes and are very busy! I hope you will check in on occasion. We miss you!

I love *coconut oil*! I also love coconut water and basically all things coconut!

I purchased some workout wear from Nordstrom's sale.


----------



## Cindy416

Neo, I don't know how I missed your post about all that's been going on in your life. Best wishes for a lot of success in your new job. I'm so sorry to hear that you lost Neo. It's such a hard thing to go through anytime we lose a pet.

I started a coconut oil thread in Not Quite Kindle in case any of you are interested.

Gotta go now. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jen

I'm glad you started that thread, *Cindy*. I grow more obsessed by the day - and my face is getting 10 times better by the day! I gave a huge jar to my mom last night for her to try.

I'm so glad you love your matte black Tieks so far *hudsonam*!


----------



## hudsonam

Has anyone tried It Cosmetics? Darn QVC... It's so tempting!


----------



## skyblue

*Hudsonam*, I do like some of the IT COSMETICS I have tried. I like BYE BYE PORES and the ILLUMINIZER in the _black compact_. The brushes are DIVINE and reasonably priced!

At a cooking store I discovered *Charles Viancin *Hibiscus silicone lids. I purchased a couple. Great for keeping bugs out of drinks when you're out on the patio, covering dishes in the frig, micro and oven. They are available on Amazon, too. I'm giving them a test spin.


----------



## Ruby296

hudsonam said:


> Has anyone tried It Cosmetics? Darn QVC... It's so tempting!


I have a few IT Cosmetics products I like too-my favorites are the *pressed powder blush stains* in Matte Sweet Apple & Peony, *the brushes*, and *Je Ne Sais Quoi lip balm/stain*. I've also got the *Bye Bye Undereye Concealer*, which is pretty good but I like using *Kevyn Aucoin's Sensual Skin Enhancer* more. That is the _most opaque_ stuff I've ever come across!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Hi....My new problem is typewriters. I keep looking on Craig's list and buying cheap ones. I own two and now I am looking at a third (torpedo cursive).

The two othera I own are
-late 1930s Royal Quiet Deluxe I named Hemingway...one of the writer's favorite lines.








-1953 Smith Corona Super Silent, which I primarily use sinc my brother uses my Royal. I stripped the material from the case and have painted it with chalkboard paint.

















BUT I REALLY WANT A CURSIVE TYPEWRITER. Its thr fiest to appear in my area since I started looking

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I got myself a 1960s Smith Corona Cougar XL with ursive script kn esty today. Tbe ebay bid for the sam typewriter matched and may surpass the esty price. The one I got was turquoise








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jen

I just wanted to share this, I picked up a pair the last time they were on MYHABIT. These are Yosi Samra flats (scroll past the flop flops), they're very similar to Tieks but are much cheaper. Now you get what you pay for, these aren't italian leather and aren't quite as nice, but they might be good for someone that can't afford Tieks. I picked up a plain grey pair (gravel) as I don't have any plain grey Tieks, and I really like them. They're comfortable! And I really like some of the different colors & patterns.

http://www.myhabit.com/ref=pe_218430_31229260_qdti7?src=email&sale=A4VZGK8WR7VVY#page=b&dept=women&sale=A4VZGK8WR7VVY

If this link doesn't work, it may be because you have to be a member of MYHABIT. It's owned by Amazon, so you can use your Amazon log in.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It came in still needs deeper.clean and an oil. Writes so pretty. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leslieray

That is a really pretty type, Vegas_Asian! I had no idea typewriters could type in script. Very, very nice!


----------



## Cindy416

I bought this late in the winter, but haven't taken the time to use it until earlier in the week. I've made jelly and jam for years, but it was never this easy. I've already made reduced sugar strawberry and blueberry jams, and have more to make today. With this appliance, you just put the pectin in the bottom of the pan, add crushed fruit, let it run until a beep is heard (4 minutes for jam), and then add the sugar and 1/2 tsp. butter (opt. but necessary to prevent foaming). In 17 more minutes, the jam is ready to be put into half-pint jars and then frozen, kept in the fridge for up to 3 weeks, or water bath canned. Love this!



Ball® FreshTECH Automatic Jam & Jelly Maker (by Jarden Home Brands)


----------



## Jen

I had no idea that even existed!  How cool.


----------



## Jen

Okay ladies, I need your help. I had a fabulous haircut a little while ago with a new girl and she used a hair dryer with a diffuser for just a few minutes and I loved the effect. But I don't want a cheap one that is going to fry my hair. I didn't pay attention when we were having the hair dryer conversation, but I remember the boxes full of goodies and stuffed monkeys. Do you guys still love that one?  What is general consensus of the best?  Thanks in advance, I'm totally new and lost to the world of hair dryers!!  I have discovered I most likely want ceramic but it's very confusing from there.


----------



## Someone Nameless

NO. Do not buy that Hanna Air. The first one I got was faulty. It was replaced and that one died before a year was up. That one died too. So, I had three bad ones. It started out with a 7 year warranty, I think and now it is only 2. I had 2 die in 2 years.

I'm using this one now and like it. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00070E8IS/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## skyblue

I tried *T3* hair dryers and they had the same issues as the *Hannahs*. I kept sending them back under warranty! I returned *THREE* defective hair dryers.  I went back to using my old Revlon hair dryer from Ulta. It is a work horse! It never gives up! It came with a diffuser. Good luck!


----------



## Jen

THANKS, ladies!!!!!  I'm so clueless, I never thought I'd ever be buying a hair dryer!  It'll be really nice for dressy occassions especially, I always have to plan to be ready at least 20 minutes early to let my hair dry a little bit.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, I started the whole Hanna Air dryer frenzy 2+ yrs ago & I still feel bad about it. I'm on my 3rd one, the first 2 had bad cords that frayed near the plug end. They replaced both w/free shipping but not w/out difficulty. My current one is fine, but I'd never get another one. I've also heard the *T3* dryers were not good. I had a Solano (Solanotronic) prior to the Hanna & it was great till it died after about 5 yrs. *Folica.com* is where I usually buy my hair appliances (flat iron & hair dryers), they have good deals & free shipping over $50 I think. Good luck, let us know what you end up getting!


----------



## Someone Nameless

No hard feelings here. I loved my Hanna Air while it lasted.

I think we might need some of this:


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh my goodness gracious.  Recently I got an email from Tieks telling me that they had a surprise for their loyal customers but they wanted to make sure that I had the same shipping address (which I don't since the house was destroyed).  Today my surprise arrived and Oh.My.Goodness!!!!  Awesome customer service Tieks!!!!

Did any of you get it?  I don't want to ruin your surprise.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Oh my goodness gracious. Recently I got an email from Tieks telling me that they had a surprise for their loyal customers but they wanted to make sure that I had the same shipping address (which I don't since the house was destroyed). Today my surprise arrived and Oh.My.Goodness!!!! Awesome customer service Tieks!!!!
> 
> Did any of you get it? I don't want to ruin your surprise.


Oh do share! I only purchased one pair so I'm sure I don't qualify! . *Jen* and *Cobbie* on the other hand....


----------



## Jen

I just got mine today. WOW is right!!!!!!  I'm obsessed with this company, I mean how great was this?! 

I don't want to spoil it for others, either!


----------



## skyblue

Aww c'mon!  Share!!


----------



## corkyb

Oh please share!!! I have been trying to find the time to come and write a mini blog here about Cobbie's make-up drawer and, well, Cobbie's closet!  I know you all will eat your heart out.  One of the most enjoyable things was walking around for a couple of hours in Cobbie's house and THE RIGHT SIZED TIEKS!!!  You may (or may not) remember that I purchased a pair of copper Tieks in my shoe size 8 and returned them.  THey were copper snake or something like that and they hurt my toe and my heel.  So I have no Tieks and was not a fan.  Well, I put on these beautiful bright orange size 9, yes, one size UP, at Cobbies and they were SOOOO Comfortable that I almost walked out with them on my feet.  I didn't even know I was wearing someone else's shoes; that's how perfect they were.  And soooo soft.  

So I am a Tiek's fan but not a customer and have been madly checking their site and coupon sites for, well, coupons for 20% off.  No such luck though.  So I am dying to know what you all got and if anyone has size 9 Tieks that you just never wear and ddin't return for some reason or other; I may want to take them off your hands for a small (or, ummm, large) sum.

I bet you all got new Tiek's though didn't you.  Or a coupone for a free pair.  Oh I am ding to know.  Do tell.  

Now I am late for work, so you will have to stay tuned for Cobbie's make up drawer, and Cobbie's gorgeous home, and Cobbie the race car driver, for another day or week.

HOpe everyone is well.  
Paula


----------



## Jen

Well, I think anyone that got the email probably got the package by now, so I'll let a little bit of it slip and *Cobbie* can share the rest in pictures. Basically, it was a big box full of super fun goodies from a Tatcha face mask to hair ribbons to a custom made Tiek blue passport holder - and it had a $100 Tieks gift card! 

I'm so absolutely blown away that they would do something like this, what an amazing customer appreciation thing to do! As it is I tell EVERYONE about them (a coworker ordered her first pair, matte black, just last week), but I'll definitely continue to do that!! Best shoes and company EVER!

*Paula*, I've been hoping for another coupon also, and some new colors, but I'm not sure we'll see one. That 20% was when they were first starting, they have so many fans they may not need more! As is they're out of a lot of sizes. I'm a size 9, so I'll think of you if I ever want to get rid of any.....though I seriously doubt that


----------



## Someone Nameless

Tatcha face mask?  Wait!  I'm not sure I got that.  I wonder if we got different things.  Runs to check box......


----------



## Jen

Maybe!  It's possible they gathered a bunch of stuff.  It was in a flat cardboard thing with a purple bow around it.  It's so ironic though, because I've been experimenting a bit with Tatcha skin care and have been wanting to try the mask.  They must have known it!  ONE of those suckers is $28!!!!!!  

Speaking of Tatcha, I VERY highly recommend their enzyme powders.  I was using Dermalogica microfoliant every day to scrub off the dry skin in the morning, it was too harsh and left my skin red.  Their gentle enzyme powder does the trick but hardly feels like it's exfoliating at all.


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> Well, I think anyone that got the email probably got the package by now, so I'll let a little bit of it slip and *Cobbie* can share the rest in pictures. Basically, it was a big box full of super fun goodies from a Tatcha face mask to hair ribbons to a custom made Tiek blue passport holder - and it had a $100 Tieks gift card!
> 
> I'm so absolutely blown away that they would do something like this, what an amazing customer appreciation thing to do! As it is I tell EVERYONE about them (a coworker ordered her first pair, matte black, just last week), but I'll definitely continue to do that!! Best shoes and company EVER!
> 
> *Paula*, I've been hoping for another coupon also, and some new colors, but I'm not sure we'll see one. That 20% was when they were first starting, they have so many fans they may not need more! As is they're out of a lot of sizes. I'm a size 9, so I'll think of you if I ever want to get rid of any.....though I seriously doubt that


*REMARKABLE CS!*! I am so happy for all you gals that received them!! The fact that mine ever arrived at my house is a stroke of genius. The shipping address on the label was my e-mail address! . Thanks for sharing!!!

Enjoy choosing a lovely new pair, and don't forget to post what you get!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, mine is the same.  SO COOL.  I'm going to order the cobalt blue when they get them in my size.  I could have sworn I had them before but they are not listed in my account that I had ordered them.

The box surely did brighten the day!  I love it.


----------



## Jen

I'm on the waiting list for the Brent Wood vegan ones.  I'm contemplating Lovestruck, but I don't know how often I'll get to wear sparkly ones.  I'm also sort of considering another pair of matte blacks for "nice" occassions - I wear mine ALL the time and they're looking at little bit like I wear them all the time    But do you guys remember when they showed the picture of all the leathers for the new colors?  I want to be patient and wait for those....but I'm not a very patient person!


----------



## corkyb

So did people who own one or two pair or Tieks get this great deal also?  I am soooo jealous.  I wrote and told them I had a size 8 with a discount for liking them on FB and had to return because they were too small.  Never dreaming a full size larger would fit, I never used the FB 20% off coupon.  Said I had recently worn a friend's pair in Texas and they fit perfectly so could I please use my original never used 20% off coupon?  They said no.  I don't think they like me much.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't know because I bought a gazillion pair!    They said they sent it to their loyal fans.  Believe me, we earned and paid for that goodie box.


----------



## corkyb

Someone Nameless said:


> I don't know because I bought a gazillion pair!  They said they sent it to their loyal fans. Believe me, we earned and paid for that goodie box.


Oh, I'm know you guys did. I was just wondering if there was anyone who bought one or two pairs and got the same appreciation that people like Cobbie got, who I really think holds the all time record  (she has floor to ceiling Tieks, I saw them!), Or, maybe it's Jen who holds that record  
Or maybe you held out on us, and it's you Sandra!!!  I'm still surprised so many of yours survived the TORNADO. I could have sworn you had cobalt blue also, actually. I love that color and I thought you and Cobbie both had it. 

It was the smaller buyer I was actually wondering about....


----------



## Someone Nameless

Pretty stupid but the Tieks were in a hanging rack on the back of my closet door but that was one of the first things I grabbed and put in the back of my car.  They were covered in insulation and sheetrock, etc, but I cleaned them up.  My DIL saw some of the soaking wet blue boxes in the closet and grabbed one up and looked inside.  (She didn't know that I had gotten some of them and was relieved to find out that I did.)  

I do think I had the cobalt blue but maybe I didn't get them all.  Some could have been not in the rack and maybe got buried under other stuff.  I'll have cobalt as soon as they come back in stock.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> *SN*, I think you should write the Tieks team and tell them about that. They would appreciate hearing your story and how highly you prize heir shoes.


That's actually a great idea. It has been so crazy busy I haven't even thought of it.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *SN*, I think you should write the Tieks team and tell them about that. They would appreciate hearing your story and how highly you prize their shoes.


And who knows, they might send you a pair of free cobalt blue when they get them back in stock...especially if you have photos of your blue soaked boxes or before and after photos of silt soaked Tieks.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> It's *Jen*.


Who holds the record 
Or who has the cobalt blue 

I don't know Cobbie, you had more Tieks than clothes in that closet of yours.....


----------



## hudsonam

I just saw a post on FB about the box and came right here to see if some of you got it.  *SN*, I didn't know you ordered a bunch like Jen and Cobbie! I'm glad some of you "AA" ladies got a box!! 

Oh! And we just bought a house, so I will be buying nothing but house stuff for a long, long time.


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> *hudsonam*, a house!!! Congratulations! Yep, moving into a house is expensive when you think of all the little (and big) things that are needed. Have fun with it.
> 
> *Corky*, I meant that *Jen* holds the record....and probably has the cobalt Tieks, too. I TOLD you that you be disappointed in my closet, at least clotheswise. It's all Tieks, lol.
> 
> And I didn't know *SN* had bought that many pairs, either.


She was holding out on us. 

And thank you! I am in love. It's our first actual single family home and there's a lot of work to be done, but it's perfect just the same. <3


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> .
> *Corky*, I meant that *Jen* holds the record....and probably has the cobalt Tieks, too.


Ummmm......yes, and yes 
I have a lot of them. But unless its freezing and snowing I wear them every single day. They are the best shoes ever, period!

I saw they're giving some of the boxes away on Facebook!
http://tieks.com/facebookfanssummerboxgiveaway

*hudsonam*, how exciting!! Congrats and have fun with it!

*SN*, you should definitely write to them, they would love to hear that. Obviously they truly care about their customers!


----------



## Ruby296

So happy for all you Tieks fans! What a great box of goodies & I agree that is amaaaazing customer service!!

*Corky*, I want to hear more about your trip to Texas, but more importantly please share about *Cobbie's closet & makeup*!!!

*Hudsonam*, congratulations on your new house!! May you have many happy years there!! Mine is still for sale, just got a lowball offer from a couple, one of whom is a realtor. They'll have to beat the current contingent contract if they really want it.

And on a different note, I am now a huge fan of *Coconut Oil* &#128522; I bought a jar from Trader Joe's & have been using it to moisturize my face & body. It works wonders & I love the smell. I got a slight sunburn last week & my forehead was a bit dry & flaky; this cleared it up in a day! I think this is my new favorite oil.


----------



## Jen

Ruby296 said:


> And on a different note, I am now a huge fan of *Coconut Oil* I bought a jar from Trader Joe's & have been using it to moisturize my face & body. It works wonders & I love the smell. I got a slight sunburn last week & my forehead was a bit dry & flaky; this cleared it up in a day! I think this is my new favorite oil.


Me too! I've been using it literally head to toe. My skin is softer and better all around.

I just remembered that I wanted to share this - I think I told you all about my beloved HerCut Curly Bob hair miracle stuff being discontinued. I've been collecting samples for awhile to try when I ran out (only one left, boo), and in between on days I wasn't going to see anyone and wanted to experiment. The place I went for my haircut was a new Paul Mitchell salon, and she used all of their new curly products on me. SOLD! It's the first curl cream that doesn't make my hair crunchy but actually works (*Jane* you came instantly into my mind, I know you hate the crunch!). I got this set and for the last 2 weeks have been using the shampoo, leave in treatment, and the twirl around. Then I scrunch Wella Extra Volume Mousse in the ends, and then go back and take small individual sections and twist them and leave them like that until they dry. I haven't been this happy with my hair in a very long time!!! It helps that I got an absolutely amazing cut.

http://bestcurls.com/paul-mitchell-curls-curl-stylist-kit.html


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *hudsonam*, a house!!! Congratulations! Yep, moving into a house is expensive when you think of all the little (and big) things that are needed. Have fun with it.
> 
> *Corky*, I meant that *Jen* holds the record....and probably has the cobalt Tieks, too. I TOLD you that you be disappointed in my closet, at least clotheswise. It's all Tieks, lol.
> 
> And I didn't know *SN* had bought that many pairs, either.


Cobbie, believe me I was NOT DISAPPOINTED in your beautiful walk in closet with a sit down vanity bench in it and built ins all over the place and all your clothes lined up so neatly by type and color! And the more I think about it, the more I think you had those shelves custom built to hold your Tieks. Cobbie has a little California Closety type cubbie for each pair of her Tieks. And that shelf starts on the floor and goes almost to the ceiling. Or at least as high as she can reach. I and I think they were, like, three cubbies across. too. It was HUGE. Me, I'd have so much stuffed in those shelves, I'd never find a thing. But not Cobbie. One cubbie hole, one pair of Tieks, one cubbir hole, one pair of Tieks. It's amazing!. It's true, it was the high point of her closet for me. But her bathroom OH MY GOD. Let's just say I would probably cut off my right arm for a bathroom like that. You'll have to wait for more of that later though. Except to say it was THE most light filled bathroom I have ever been in. I went to shut the lights off on the way out, and they weren't even on. I probably could hve soaked in her tub surround by windows and skylights all day long. And the counters, and the drawers. And the mirrors facing each other on opposite walls. And the counters that were bigger than my kitchen counters. And it might have had an island, I"m not sure. And a three person white vanity that we sat side by side on and went through her major make up drawer. And I actually think I touched every brush she has. I can't even begin to talk about those brushes. After touching those brushes, I notice that my Bobbi Brown and Chanel brushes, that I thought were the at's meow? Well, they actually feel scratchy on my face now. Ok, enough, while I go take off one of the dozen foundations she gifted me.


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> Cobbie, believe me I was NOT DISAPPOINTED in your beautiful walk in closet with a sit down vanity bench in it and built ins all over the place and all your clothes lined up so neatly by type and color! And the more I think about it, the more I think you had those shelves custom built to hold your Tieks. Cobbie has a little California Closety type cubbie for each pair of her Tieks. And that shelf starts on the floor and goes almost to the ceiling. Or at least as high as she can reach. I and I think they were, like, three cubbies across. too. It was HUGE. Me, I'd have so much stuffed in those shelves, I'd never find a thing. But not Cobbie. One cubbie hole, one pair of Tieks, one cubbir hole, one pair of Tieks. It's amazing!. It's true, it was the high point of her closet for me. But her bathroom OH MY GOD. Let's just say I would probably cut off my right arm for a bathroom like that. You'll have to wait for more of that later though. Except to say it was THE most light filled bathroom I have ever been in. I went to shut the lights off on the way out, and they weren't even on. I probably could hve soaked in her tub surround by windows and skylights all day long. And the counters, and the drawers. And the mirrors facing each other on opposite walls. And the counters that were bigger than my kitchen counters. And it might have had an island, I"m not sure. And a three person white vanity that we sat side by side on and went through her major make up drawer. And I actually think I touched every brush she has. I can't even begin to talk about those brushes. After touching those brushes, I notice that my Bobbi Brown and Chanel brushes, that I thought were the at's meow? Well, they actually feel scratchy on my face now. Ok, enough, while I go take off one of the dozen foundations she gifted me.


*Paula*, how wonderful that you got to visit *Cobbie* and see THE CLOSET and the makeup drawer! . You are one lucky ducky!   

*Jen*, I will definitely try the new curl cream! I always liked *The Her Cut* products, and was disappointed when they discontinued it.


----------



## Ruby296

Wow, *Paula*, your description of *Cobbie's closet & bath/spa* have me drooling! Sounds like a wonderful space & I can just picture it as a perfect oasis. Glad you had such a nice time together!


----------



## Jen

Trust me, you *do not* want to start talking about the brushes


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> Trust me, you *do not* want to start talking about the brushes


Jen, 
I KNOWWWW!!!! I salivate thinking about them. And Cobbie also had those weird looking brush hangers you came up with hanging around. I believe she washed every brush she owned just for the occasion of my TOUCHING them. Honest to God, I can still feel how soft a couple of those babies felt. And they were arranged in three (I think) beautiful oblong glass containers with lovely clear little doodads you found somewhere with all the brushes lined up in these doo dads and making a just stunning presentation. I am not saying this correctly, because it was gorgeous. And I WANT!! I thought I was going to touch LY brushes. Boy was I in for a surprise. An absolutely LOVELY surprise by the way. Actually, I think Cobbie should post a few brush and bathroom photos. Can you believe we forgot to take photos
I can't.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *corky*, thank you for your compliments about my closet. I had fun that day but our time was way too short. I do think when you come back you will have to edit your last post, lol. I don't have a California Closety type cubbie (whatever that is ) for my Tieks. I have a shelf stack where each shelf will accommodate two pairs of shoes but for my Tieks I have stacked each pair, four pairs to a shelf, which might give the appearance of each pair having it's own cubbie. We didn't have near enough time. We raced through the tour of the house to get to the cosmetics and still didn't have time to dig into my train case. We'll allow more time for our next visit and I'll have the tub running for you.


Ohh I do want to see that famous train case. And the thought of climbing in that tub....
Oh and Cobbie has the greatest home. I think I said, I was in her laundry room and thought it was the kitchen. Her laundry room has an island in it and is the size of my kitchen. And brighter than my kitchen. OF course, my kitchen is in the dreary NE. I was just informed by my SIL today that she read that we are in for the worst winter in many many many years in the NE. Just great. Suffer another one Paula. I think the sun in Texas might make me move there.

Cobbie, I thought I might be coming in October again, but not going to happen. Perhaps around Christmas. If not then, I for sure will be spending a good deal of time there in the Spring. I am quite sure of that. I just need to figure out how to empty my house, get rid of all I own, sell my home and relocate Cali and I at age 62 and having lived in this area my whole life. And lest you think I am talking about Cali being 62, she is only 6 years old. I think she'd make the adjustment easier than I would, don't you?


----------



## corkyb

Ok, who has new Tieks.  C'mon now, do tell.


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> Jen,
> I KNOWWWW!!!! I salivate thinking about them. And Cobbie also had those weird looking brush hangers you came up with hanging around. I believe she washed every brush she owned just for the occasion of my TOUCHING them. Honest to God, I can still feel how soft a couple of those babies felt. And they were arranged in three (I think) beautiful oblong glass containers with lovely clear little doodads you found somewhere with all the brushes lined up in these doo dads and making a just stunning presentation. I am not saying this correctly, because it was gorgeous. And I WANT!! I thought I was going to touch LY brushes. Boy was I in for a surprise. An absolutely LOVELY surprise by the way. Actually, I think Cobbie should post a few brush and bathroom photos. Can you believe we forgot to take photos
> I can't.





corkyb said:


> Jen,
> I KNOWWWW!!!! I salivate thinking about them. And Cobbie also had those weird looking brush hangers you came up with hanging around. I believe she washed every brush she owned just for the occasion of my TOUCHING them. Honest to God, I can still feel how soft a couple of those babies felt. And they were arranged in three (I think) beautiful oblong glass containers with lovely clear little doodads you found somewhere with all the brushes lined up in these doo dads and making a just stunning presentation. I am not saying this correctly, because it was gorgeous. And I WANT!! I thought I was going to touch LY brushes. Boy was I in for a surprise. An absolutely LOVELY surprise by the way. Actually, I think Cobbie should post a few brush and bathroom photos. Can you believe we forgot to take photos
> I can't.





corkyb said:


> Jen,
> I KNOWWWW!!!! I salivate thinking about them. And Cobbie also had those weird looking brush hangers you came up with hanging around. I believe she washed every brush she owned just for the occasion of my TOUCHING them. Honest to God, I can still feel how soft a couple of those babies felt. And they were arranged in three (I think) beautiful oblong glass containers with lovely clear little doodads you found somewhere with all the brushes lined up in these doo dads and making a just stunning presentation. I am not saying this correctly, because it was gorgeous. And I WANT!! I thought I was going to touch LY brushes. Boy was I in for a surprise. An absolutely LOVELY surprise by the way. Actually, I think Cobbie should post a few brush and bathroom photos. Can you believe we forgot to take photos
> I can't.


Yes, I believe we *NEED* to see photos of the infamous *BRUSH HOLDERS *complete with _lovely clear doodads!_   



corkyb said:


> Ok, who has new Tieks. C'mon now, do tell.


My guess would be the gals with the golden $100 gift certificates *_cough_* *Cobbie*, *Jen* and *SN*!  . Waiting for the big reveal......


----------



## Jen

The brush thing is a sickness, I warn you once you start it's an evil money draining rabbit hole! If you want a snapshot into this sickness I highly recommend you visit the blog of *Sweet Makeup Temptations*. She is the Goddess of all things makeup brushes. Don't say I didn't warn you! The biggest problem is that the absolute best are really quite difficult to acquire. But oh sooooo worth it.

No new Tieks yet, I'm waiting for the vegan ones I'm on the wait list for. I keep hoping for new colors!


----------



## Someone Nameless

No Tieks on order.  When you already have 12 pair and many colors are out of stock in my size, what is a girl to do?

Maybe we all need to go visit Cobbie's house and see how many versions we can all come up with of what we thought we saw.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Careful Cobbie.  You never know if we could be fine brush collecting axe murderers.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Anytime.


Here we go again! *ROAD TRIP TO COBBIE'S! *. Who's in? *Paula*, *Jen*, *SN*? I'll swing by and pick you all up!


----------



## hudsonam

*Corky*, I sent you a PM. 

And does someone have a link to these brush holders you speak of? *Cobbie*?


----------



## Jen

I'm so in for a road trip to *Cobbie's*!!!! It might have to be a weekend or wait until 2014, all my vacation days are gone this year. Next month we're going to NYC for a week (still crying that *Neo* isn't there anymore ), my husband does music scores for films and the documentary he's working on got into IFP film week in NYC. So we're going! Well, he's going for the festival, I'm going to hang out with some friends, walk around, shop and eat! So excited. I had a staycation last week, and it was wonderful, but too quick.

Speaking of, I wanted to share my project that I accomplished during my staycation that I'm really proud of. It was Pinterest inspired and I've been planning it for awhile. I had all of my necklaces hanging on cork board with hooks, but it fell apart a few weeks ago so it pushed me into my project. I was going to just put the dow rods directly on the wall, but my smart husband had the idea of putting them on a board so it will move with us. So I got the board from Home Depot, stained it and put the rods right on it.

Sorry pictures are a bit big! Here is the before so you can see the details - it goes all the way almost to the ground but I couldn't get far enough back in my closet!



And the after with all the necklaces hung. I used various shower curtain rings, so I can slide them back and forth and still easily take them off the hooks. There are 3 or 4 more rows you can't see, smaller/shorter ones towards the bottom and 2 at the bottom of the rack for bracelets.



And for fun here are all my Tieks  - matte black is missing (you can see the spot) because they got a bit muddy this weekend. Long story 



My closet is jam PACKED, as you can see. I have problems


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, that is awesome! I think I saw something like that on Pinterest. I am totally going to do that. Now that I have a bunch of necklaces I didn't know what to do with them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jen

Thanks, guys!! It was a lot of work but worth it, and I'm glad I did it on a board so I can just take it with me.

Actually, if you're going to order the vase from Save-On-Crafts anyway, I recommend these beads more. These are almost exactly like the ones at Sephora, I love them. I like the ones *Cobbie* posted (used to use those), but I didn't feel like the brushes stood up very well, if that makes sense. I crammed mine in my holders and they'd always be toppling over on each other. So I did the research to find the ones like they have at Sephora, and found these. They're actually a little cheaper (if you're ordering and paying shipping anyway, but with shipping it'll be a little more I think), and better. 
http://www.save-on-crafts.com/glasspearls1.html


----------



## hudsonam

Thank you *Cobbie* and *Jen*! Nifty stuff!  What a great idea with vase and beads.


----------



## hudsonam

So, I am looking for someone to buy my *Tieks* from me.  I know, I know&#8230; I just can't find the love! I wish I could! I guess this is way better for my wallet, and maybe I just need a 10, although I've never been a 10 in my life, but they just aren't very comfy. If *corky* doesn't want to buy them, and I can't find anyone else, maybe I'll try to stretch them, but right now they just aren't my faves. So sad.


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie said:


> I don't remember what color you got.


Matte black. I originally got Pewter and I convinced them to let me exchange them because they were uncomfortable, and Jen said hers were her least favorite too.


----------



## Jen

Oh no, really *hudsonam*?! I'm so surprised! You must have some seriously comfortable shoes already! Maybe it's those of us who torture ourselves with cute but uncomfortable shoes that love them so much. I'm sure *corky* will want them!! I'm just so sorry to hear you didn't love them. But, all feet are different so maybe yours just don't like them.

I wish I loved the pewter, they're so pretty! Same with my patent ones. They're just not quite as comfortable. I like the leather and croc ones best.

*Cobbie*, the beads you have are absolutely fine if you like them. They're probably better for the handles, actually. I had tried some other ones that I felt were bad for the handles, so I started researching. These are just a little heavier so it's harder for the brushes to move around, but they're smooth so don't do the handles any damage like some regular glass filler beads can. I don't think yours are as jam packed as mine are, so you don't need to worry about it! Really, if you like them, they're fine. Next time you're in Sephora look at them (it's what they use to store the brushes they sell on display) and you'll know what I mean, but they're just a touch heavier and are perfectly round like little beads. But similar enough that someone that didn't know any different would notice.


----------



## Jen

All of the regular leather ones are fine, and even the patent ones just pinch a little, but those pewter gave me straight up blisters. I keep trying to remember to get moleskine or something to try to use that. I want to wear them!

Well, _technically_ mine aren't as crowded anymore....(maybe because I got another holder)


----------



## hudsonam

*Jen*, I do have some super comfy shoes already. I make a point of buying only GOOD, comfy shoes. The Tieks dont really have enough support for me. I have super flat feet.  I had to stop buying cute, trendy, uncomfortable shoes when I started having symptoms of arthritis. Id die to be able to wear a pair of hooker shoes.  Well, not really, but you know what I mean.

*Cobbie*, yes, theyre a 9. Ive only worn them maybe 2 or 3 times, so definitely no stretching. I usually wear an 8-8.5 in other shoes. I only go up to a 9 or 9.5 in running shoes because youre supposed to, to allow your feet room to swell. I never had to do that until I started running longer distances.


----------



## Jen

I hear you on the hooker shoes!  I still look longingly at pretty heels sometimes (especially when dressing up or going to a wedding - it's hard to dress up with flats!), but with the flat boot craze and my Tieks I'm much happier in the shoe department on most occassions.  And my feet are much happier than those days, too!


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I hear you on the hooker shoes! I still look longingly at pretty heels sometimes (especially when dressing up or going to a wedding - it's hard to dress up with flats!), but with the flat boot craze and my Tieks I'm much happier in the shoe department on most occassions. And my feet are much happier than those days, too!


Yes!!


----------



## Jen

They very literally ruined mine, too.  They damanged my nerves and gave me a condition called metatarsalgia!  It's mostly okay, but I still can't put on those yoga toes things.  If I try to stretch them too far I get what I can only describe as a charleyhorse where my toes meet my feet.  It's awful.


----------



## hudsonam

Cobbie, very pretty! What is that short, wide tan one?


----------



## Jen

OMG they're BEAUTIFUL!!!! And a lot of them very familiar  You for sure have them spaced enough so that they wouldn't fall over on each other....like mine. But those are bigger than mine, in all fairness!! I do have a glass vase that fits my powder and finishing brushes on my table, but I keep the rest of them tucked under the cabinet in these - 
http://www.target.com/p/e-l-f-large-makeup-holder/-/A-11862540?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=Google_PLA_df&LNM=%7C11862540&CPNG=Health+Beauty&kpid=11862540&LID=PA&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=11862540&gclid=CLmQ-IvVj7kCFY87MgodyxIAhA

Your bathroom looks gorgeous, I think *corky* was right! Speaking of the Radiance, how do you like it? It's my most favorite foundation blending brush ever.


----------



## hudsonam

Ooh, I just googled that brush and it looks and sounds divine.


----------



## Jen

Trust me, just play with it. Slop it on with another brush, it doesn't really matter which one. Then blend with the Radiance, I hold it vertically but it won't take you long to see how you like it. It's airbrushed finish in 20 seconds flat, it's so huge! And soft against my sensitive skin. I very seriously believe my search for the perfect foundation brush is over! And Sonia from SMUT (sweet makeup temptations, appropriate acronym ) agrees - this post is a glimpse into the world of foundation brushes. Trust me, it SUCKS you in!!!!

http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/2013/08/20/foundation-brushes-finding-the-one/

If you're going to invest in one single good brush, go for the foundation brush. It's by far the most important in the finish of your makeup. Not that other brushes aren't as fun and necessary in my world now, but start there.


----------



## hudsonam

I'm still on the hunt for a BB or maybe a CC cream that doesn't break me out. I loved how the Tarte one looked with my mineral makeup over it, but my skin didn't like it.


----------



## Jen

hudsonam said:


> I'm still on the hunt for a BB or maybe a CC cream that doesn't break me out. I loved how the Tarte one looked with my mineral makeup over it, but my skin didn't like it.


I haven't found many I like at all, I've gotten samples of a ton of them - but I bought Guerlain CC cream and really like it. I use it on weekends and days I want less makeup. Unfortunately though I'm in between two shades so had to buy both 1 and 2 and mix them. You could buy from Sephora so you could return it if you didn't like it, or go in for a sample.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Thanks, *Jen*. I have you and that other friend, whose name we won't mention or she might return and cost us more money, er, have something else wonderful that we can't live without.


Who??


----------



## Jen

So much for not mentioning names  


And if we have anyone to blame - she really is the one that started it!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Jen said:


> So much for not mentioning names
> 
> 
> And if we have anyone to blame - she really is the one that started it!!!!!!





Cobbie said:


> You know....What's Her Name.....


Unbelievable!!! The cheek!!!!


----------



## Jen

I miss you, but my wallet likes it better that you live in Myanmar LOL!!!!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> Thank you. That's the Rae Morris Radiance foundation brush.


Ok, I'm here. I looked the other day and this thing was on page 3! Now I had 2.5 pages of messages to read. Chatty Cathy bunch you've been. Yes I want the Tieks! Thank you so much. And Cobbie, you didn't have that Rae wide foundation brush when I was there, did you I Have been reading about foundation brushes since yesterday and I am now officially obsessessed and convinced that my foundation will be perfect if I can only find the RIGHT brush. BTW, so far on my experimenting with all my new Cobbie foundations, I get teh most compliments on the Burberry with my Burberry Glow or whatevery it's called,. People just tell me I look good or that color that Im wearing in clothing looks great on me when I wear that foundation. I'm almost sure of it. I have been using the BFF oil for about three weeks now also. I haven't bought much else since I had the pleasure of Cobbie and her bathroom (LOL), as I"ve been busy buying dog clothees and blankets to help out sick dogs for a while. I have no where to put Cali's things now that she has so much! But I do think I 've started a trend here. Watch out Cobbie, I think you are in for a KB AA INVASION! I was just thinking yesterday how much I'd like to go back to Texas--WHEN IT COOLS DOWN__SHEESH. And how much I want to get together with you as we really had some fun.

Waving to everyone ~~~


----------



## corkyb

So anyway, I was about to buy that Rae brush or whatever it's calledd, and I come on here and HERE IT IS.  You have it.  I'm pretty sure you got it from what's her name.

I would think that living in wherevery what's her name is, that she could get a good deal on Make up brushes from other continents, no  

So how is Singapore?  Or Hong Kong? 

Neo, I miss you dearly.  So good to see you and I can't believe you moved and I didn't know it!  Don't stay away no matter how much they blame you for thin wallets.  

And I read about your losing Neo shortly after you moved, I am soooo sorry.  That has to be one of the hardest things to go through in life.  I still miss my Corky.  But he's laying around waiting to meow at you at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## hudsonam

I agree it is wonderful to see you *Neo*!


----------



## Jen

Trust me, if you're looking for a good foundation brush get the Rae Morris Radiance. I've tried several that are good but this is HG. Don't use it to apply it to your face, I use a regular paddle brush to slop it on, then I blend and buff with the Radiance (tip from Sonia/SMUT). It's so fast and is a wonderful airbrushed finish really quickly. A good brush truly makes a difference how foundation is applied. Well, the brush makes a difference with all makeup actually but start there 

*corky*, I see it's already sucked you in. Welcome to the dark side


----------



## hudsonam

I showed my husband the Radiance brush last night. He didn't even do this -    He just said, "Yea right." LOL. 

I'm still on the hunt for a HG foundation.


----------



## Jen

Well HE'S no fun at all.........  (But you're selling your Tieks!!!)


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> Well HE'S no fun at all.........  (But you're selling your Tieks!!!)


Ooh, good point!! I WAS going to treat myself to something for the new house, like a really nice full length mirror maybe... Our old house had really ugly mirrored closet doors, but they sure were handy. I feel like I need to find a HG foundation to spend that much on a brush though. 

And LOL... when it comes to shopping, he really is NO fun.


----------



## Jen

Oh yeah, the foundation is key!  I got a really nice full length mirror from World Market, actually.  I ordered it online and found a 10% off coupon and free shipping, I think it cost me about $120.  I really like it!  Ikea has a pretty good one for cheaper if you have a truck that can transport it - and have an Ikea close!


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, I LOVE your closet organization and your Pinterest project! Well done! 

Thanks, *Jen* and *Cobbie*, for the links to the vases and the beads. So cool! You ladies know how to roll!  . The photo of *Cobbie's* brushes are amazing!!   

Looks like I am behind the times and need to read through the new posts!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Corky*, I didn't have the Rae brush when you were here. It came just after your visit. I have kept it in the drawer with my BFF brush (used for my Burberry Glow) and the Shiseido foundation brush (now used for dotting and spreading my foundation). I put the Rae brush in the holder for the picture and, forgetting there was air space within the handle, when I took it out to use it for the first time a couple of days ago the little plastic beads that had found a home there went _everywhere_, lol. So, as cute as it looks in the holder, back in the drawer it went. I'm not sure I can tell if I'm getting that airbrushed look considering I use only one squirt of foundation and am not absolutely sure what airbrushed looks like. Yesterday I tried a whole *2* squirts  and was still not sure. I know I like using the Rae (feels soooo good) so will continue to practice in getting that (for me) illusive airbrushed look.
> 
> Like you I get compliments using what has become my HG foundation - Burberry Glow Base and Burberry Sheer Luminous. (Thank goodness What's Her Name is not here much throwing around all her new fabulous finds, especially since you and I are her skin tone. ) Another HG is the Tom Ford Brow Sculptor and I am still using the La Mer powder so I am slowly narrowing down my selections. The BFF oil is a staple every morning eliminating the need to sometimes redo my makeup, skin bits mainly in my chin area.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your next visit. There's the train case, where I keep some maybes, we didn't have time to dig around in, lol.


Cobbie, Airbrushed look: Think skin in Playboy magazine. It's soo perfect it can't be real. That's airbrushed I think. I had Sephora SA use the airbrush kit they had on my face for foundation and then blush. It was just ok, not airbrushed loooking. I Didn't think you had that Rae brush as I think I would have noticed it and picked it up. I am in crisis though. DId you know the Burberry Fresh Glow luminous base now comes in TWO COLORS Mine doesn't have a color on it and how will I know which to buy? What color do you use or are the two colors a brand new thing? I was browsing thru Nordstrom online when I saw that. I didn't try your Tom Ford Brow sculptor either and I wish I had. Are you still using that highlighting powder everyone on here uses? Is it Guerlain Mood or Dew or something? I have not purchased but I think I am going to (when I hit the lottery).


----------



## hudsonam

I need to check out the Burberry. What shade do you all wear in the Sheer Luminous? I was medium beige in BE - I'm light medium with pink undertones. I usually go for a neutral rather than pink or yellow base.

Did someone here bring up *Lumiere* cosmetics? I got an email about a sale they're having. 25% off. Is it good stuff?


----------



## corkyb

Anne Marie,
I don't know about Lumiere, sounds familiar--it was probably in Cobbie's train case and I didn't get to it.  YOur skin sounds like mine and I like a neutral beige rather than foundation with undertones.  I didn't wear BE long enough to remember what shade I used.  But I am a light who tans to a light medium but I don't tan very often.  I couuld be fair to light but fair is way too light.  I wore Beige in Bobbi Brown Luminosity or Luminous liquid foundation.  I am wearing Cobbie (read Neo's) 06 Trench in Burberry's Luminous foundation.  But I am distressed about the Burberry Fresh Glow or whatever it is called.  I could not use the Burberrry Foundation without the GLow, it wouldn't be enough coverage.  I am moving toward less coverage, but I do need coverage.  The Glow fluide Base and the lighter coverage Burberry foundation are on the light side of my comfort with coverage.  But I am old and need to get used to less is more.  I dread looking like a pancake and I think maybe I do at times.  There are places on line where you can plug in what color you wear in one foundation and get the right color in another.  BUT, I still prefer a makeover by a SA.  And I haven't had one in years, I tell ya, years.  I mean a complete one.  I've had the Sephora folks slap some foundation on me, but I'd rather sit down with a Chanel SA or a Bobbbi Brown SA and I am going to do that when I get to NY or Dallas and have some time to play.  Although, I will say, Cobbie makes a great SA and she's VERY inexpensive.  I walked out with a stash of foundation that I am still flippin over. Funny story: (Please don't think I don't do laundry, I do fairly regularly, but I had some new things go to Texas with me, clothing wise) and Cobbie gave me at least about eight foundations.  Today, I was throwing some dirty clothing down the stairs and one was a dress that I bought and wore in Texas.  Well, to get all these foundations home, I had to pack them as I, of course, couldn't carry them on--too much liquid. I would have preferred the carry on route.  So I wrapped them individually in various items, one was a neoprene lunch cooler, some clothing, etc.  I mean I had a lot of glass there and a lot of liquid.  So this new dress was sitting in my hamper til I decided whether to wash it by hand,machine or dry clean.  Today, I decided I wanted to wear it this week so its gettign washed by machine.  I threw all my dirty clothes down the stairs to the basement and I hear a thump, thump,  then I'm walking down the stairs and I kind of step on something hard in a baggie.  I think, it must be a bar of soap I knocked off or something.  Haha, it was a bottle of Cobbie foundation.  I have so many, I didn't even miss it.  Well, I did briefly think I had this Peau de something and I didn't see it, so I just thought I must have been mistaken. well it was carefully packed in ziplock bag and wrappped in my dirty dress.  and today of all days I found it.  I know what I'll be wearing to work tomorrow for foundation. LOL.  Thanks again Cobbie, and thanks for the laugh today.    and please don't think I never wash my clothes.


----------



## Jen

I think Temptalia has a foundation matrix.


----------



## corkyb

Sorry, i don't remember.  I have seen two.  I think I got them from in here, Make Up  Alley, maybe that new brush blog you got me onto, or maybe the Nordstrom site.  I'll look in my history and faves and let you know what I find.  

I'm glad I didn't wash it too.  The dress was just hanging out in the bottom of my hamper.  I laughed and laughed.  Good thing I didn't break it too as I used to carry my dirty laundry down the stairs; these days I toss it.


----------



## Jen

I wanted to share a fun discovery! Has anyone been at Target and seen the new Pixi makeup line? I admittedly don't buy much drugstore makeup anymore so I usually pass it, but thanks to the Non-Blonde (AGAIN ) I picked up one of these silky eye pens and used it this morning. 
http://www.thenonblonde.com/2013/08/pixi-cafe-gold-endless-silky-eye-pen.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2Fthenonblonde+%28The+Non-Blonde%29

OMG! I ordered a few more colors already. This stuff is for sure better than the UD 24/7 everyone is so obsessed with. If you're ever at a Target, pick one up!! I love this Cafe Gold she posts about in that blog.


----------



## hudsonam

Thanks for the tip *Jen*! I saw those when I was looking for a good old-fashioned pressed powder for the oil slick I call a face (feeling a little nostalgic and got a Cover Girl compact), and I almost bought one of theirs but they didn't have any prices. I'll check out the eyeliner because I LOVE my UD 24/7.


----------



## Jen

I used the Cafe Gold that the Non Blonde posted about this morning, and I love it to the point that it may be my new favorite!  It glides on so well, and the color is just shimmery enough to be interesting without looking wet or sparkly.  It's gorgeous!!  I highly recommend!  The Pixi area in my Target actually wasn't bad at all.


----------



## skyblue

Aw rats! I was just at Target! I will check them out next time! I hope ours carries it! Is this the brand *SN* posted about? Thanks, *Jen*, for the heads' up!


----------



## hudsonam

Has anyone ever heard anything about DHC skincare? I got a catalog in the mail but I've never heard of it.

http://www.dhccare.com/dhc


----------



## Jen

If you're anything like me, *skyblue*, you'll be back at Target within a week. 
I might get every color, I just love them. I've never been a fan of eyeliner you have to sharpen, but these are good enough to make it worth it!!

*hudsonam*, I've never heard of DHC! There are so many skincare brands out there, though.


----------



## Sandpiper

Jen said:


> I wanted to share a fun discovery! Has anyone been at Target and seen the new Pixi makeup line? I admittedly don't buy much drugstore makeup anymore so I usually pass it, but thanks to the Non-Blonde (AGAIN ) I picked up one of these silky eye pens and used it this morning.
> http://www.thenonblonde.com/2013/08/pixi-cafe-gold-endless-silky-eye-pen.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2Fthenonblonde+%28The+Non-Blonde%29
> 
> OMG! I ordered a few more colors already. This stuff is for sure better than the UD 24/7 everyone is so obsessed with. If you're ever at a Target, pick one up!! I love this Cafe Gold she posts about in that blog.


I happened to read recent posts on this thread shortly before I was going to Target. I'm not / never have been a girlie-girl so not into make-up, but do wear some. Local Target here has a decent Pixi display. I did get an Endless Sky Silky Eye Pen -- No. 4 / BlackCocoa. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Jen

I hope you like it!  I am always nervous when I recommend something to other people.  I'm a big fan, though!!


----------



## hudsonam

Page 3?!?! For shame!  I need your help ladies! I am buying a photo on canvas from a friend of mine for our new house and I could use some opinions. I just have to figure out the best and easiest way to post them here. Do I have to go through Photobucket or another site like that? That's what I've always done in the past but that's a pain.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just got a 16 X 20 canvas of my new grandbaby done for $27 at Easy Canvas Prints and I love it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

It was a special from the Krazy Coupn Lady on Facebook. I'll forward an email when I get back home.


----------



## geoffthomas

Got a good deal on two drop coach lamps for the hallway inside from Amazon Prime.








These were a great buy. Shipping was quick and the product was undamaged and looks great.


----------



## geoffthomas

Cobbie, it was this one.
http://www.amazon.com/Progress-Lighting-P5834-10-Hexagonal-Included/dp/B0013CGZXK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378814886&sr=8-1&keywords=Progress+Lighting+P5834-10+Hexagonal+Lantern


----------



## corkyb

geoffthomas said:


> Got a good deal on two drop coach lamps for the hallway inside from Amazon Prime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were a great buy. Shipping was quick and the product was undamaged and looks great.


Are these still on Jeff?


----------



## corkyb

I see the link, but they are $60 something each and only one in stock 
I would be looking for something to hang from the ceiling at each end of my hallway.  No chain, just attach to the ceiling.  Mine now each take two candleabra type bulbs and they burn out all the time and the glass is chipped and, well, they are just butt ugly at this point.  But I need a pair.  Is that the price you paid for each or was there a better price?


----------



## skyblue

*COBBIE*, are you talking about logging off on this site, or the Amazon site? I am able to logout of Amazon on my iPad.


----------



## crebel

*waving to everybody* - Cobbie, the logout is under the dropdown menu on the new forum link at the top of the page. It sounds like some people are having trouble keeping the dropdown menu open on some devices and Harvey is working on it. More details here... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,162164.0.html


----------



## Cuechick

Ok, I am loving my new purse! It was 60% off on Amazon! Plus I had a gift card and points so I ended paying about 1/3rd of the original price!  This is maybe my 6th Orla Kiely bag and the best quality one I've gotten so far. She has a line called "etc" of cheaper bags, then this is from her midrange Mainline bags, then she has another higher level of chi chi bags...

Dang, how I love a good purse!


----------



## ellesu

Love that purse *Cuechick*! Of course I've already clicked on your link and checked them out at Amazon. This is so not what I need to be looking at, but.... 

Hi ladies! It's been so long that I'm not gonna even try to play catch-up except to say how happy I was to hear *Ruby* is doing well and *SN* and her hubby are fine. My hubby is fine now but he had a heart attack in Jan. Things were hectic for a while and I didn't have time to check the board. When I finally found the time, I did read and try to keep up with you all - I just didn't have the energy to post. Hubby's working again. He's working on a job out-of-state and thinks I should travel with him, so, after living in an extended stay hotel for three months, we found a little one bedroom apt to rent. We had to sign a 9 mth lease so I hope his job lasts that long. We go home ever other weekend. Actually, life hasn't really settled down much.

I was going to say that I hadn't been shopping for much lately but....that would be an untruth.  Our main purchase has been furniture. We had to furnish the entire apartment. I want to thank *Jen* for mentioning Big Lots a while back. We furnished our entire apt from Big Lots. When we were looking, the sales person told us a 20% off sale was coming up so we waited until then and ended up getting a pretty good deal. And then there's the online Coach Outlet sales I've become addicted to, but...we won't talk about that now. 

Oh! I received my Tieks goody box also. Such a surprise! I'm ordering a new pair in leopard. I haven't been able to do that easily because I we've been so unsettled. That lemon Sugarwish is addictive!


----------



## Someone Nameless

So good to see *ellesu* and I'm also happy to hear that your hubby is recovering and doing well....although I know it was very stressful.

My leopard Tieks are my favorites. I've been trying to decide which ones to get with my gift card and I think I'll get the cobalt blue....I think. 

I'm still amazed at that goody box and glad got them my new address and didn't just delete the email!!!


----------



## ellesu

*Cobbie*, I think you were the one recommending Not Your Daughter's Jeans? If so, _many_ thanks! I love them! I found several styles for about half-price at 6pm. I bought some shorts/bermudas ?? this summer when NYDJ put them on sale in July. It's so nice wearing comfy jeans again. 

*SN*, good the hear you like your leopard Tieks. I think that's what I'm going to do. I also love the tangerine, clover green (and pretty much any color I don't already have)!  Oh my, it would have been a tragedy if you'd deleted the email! We were at an extended stay when I got the email. My goody box arrived at my home and it took me two weeks to get to it. I kept checking here to see what was in it but you gals weren't talking! Until....someone (*Jen*, maybe??) _finally_ spilled the beans. I think knowing exactly what was waiting made it even harder tho. 

Now I just have to figure out where to have them shipped and time it so I'm there to get them. I've never lived in an apt before and I can feel downright silly wondering who does what and what can and cannot be done. I've already found out UPS just leaves packages at the door - and our door is one of many along the hall. Not very secure, but....


----------



## ellesu

*Cobbie*, thanks for the heads up about NYDJ! I guess their business model is a lot like shoe manufacturers - make a style I like and then discontinue it. I hate that! That's the main reason I'm so tempted to buy a back-up pair of matte black Tieks!

Reading about your cousins makes me realize you'll understand when I say I _almost_ wore one lilac Tiek and one gold Tiek this weekend - fan support, don't 'cha know? Hubby vetoed it because we're in TX and said they'd think I was just weird. Back home it'd be normal.  When we moved to south LA from the Bible Belt we were in for quite a culture shock. Back home in B'ham. my mama didn't allow alcohol in the house (not even beer). My dad imbibed but *not* in mama's house! When we first arrived in BR and saw the drive through daiquiri stands (think sneauxball stands) we were amazed. We parked across the street and watched to see if people could really do that.  Now, we love it - BR and daiquiris. Not the weather tho!

For you ladies using cleansing oils, I've been using Bobbi Brown's cleansing oil but as I'm about to run out I ordered shu uemura's ultime8 sublime beauty cleansing oil and now I can't decide which I like best. I'm leaning toward BB but maybe because it was the first cleansing oil I'd ever use?? I still have a bit of BB oil left so I guess I'll have to pay attention to which I like best. BB seems to change her line and I don't know if shu uemura does the same.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have a new neighbor that moved her from New Orleans, born and raised.  She lived right in the French Quarter.  She asked me where she could get a take out daiquiri and I told her New Orleans.


----------



## ellesu

Someone Nameless said:


> I have a new neighbor that moved her from New Orleans, born and raised. She lived right in the French Quarter. She asked me where she could get a take out daiquiri and I told her New Orleans.


*SN*, that's funny (and familiar).  We travel a lot with hubby's job and I've been known to forget where I am and ask for a go cup for my beer - seems like such a waste to leave it behind.  The lovely gal who does my hair went to Starkville, MS for a football game a couple years ago and still talks about not being able to find a daiquiri stand. I love how every place seems to have its own distinctive _things_ that define it.


----------



## hudsonam

New Tieks are up! Pastels... in fall... eh... Not so sure about that.


----------



## Cuechick

Super cute giveaway today on the blog sfgirlbybay by my client, designer Lesley Evers... featuring _my_ photos! Just follow the designer on either Pinterest or Twitter and comment and you can win a $350 gift certificate or some awesome jewelry.

http://www.sfgirlbybay.com/2013/09/24/tuesdays-girl-a-lesley-evers-giveaway/


----------



## Ruby296

*ellesu*, thanks for the shout out, it's so nice to hear from you. I'm sorry that your dh had a heart attack but it sounds like he's had a good recovery. My life has taken a turn back to crazy town & I'm trying to keep a "glass half full" perspective but it's not easy. I'm preparing myself & my daughters to move out of the house, even though it hasn't sold yet. Contingent buyers cannot sell their place so they can't buy mine. My ex continues to defy several court orders & I'm about to take him back to court for several violations. I wish I could put my energy into something other than this crappy justice system.....I've sold off some furniture on Craigslist, feels good to lighten my load a bit. *Jen*, my ex is moving back to Columbus, hope he doesn't spread his bad karma near you &#128513;. He didn't even have the courtesy to tell his kids, me or the courts, but NY family court will go after him.


----------



## Jen

*ellesu*, good to hear from you! Sorry about your husband, I bet that was so hard to go through. I'm glad he's doing better! And I'm so glad you ended up at Big Lots, I was so surprised at both their prices and quality!! Perfect timing with having to furnish a whole apartment.

*Ruby*, I'm so sad to hear all of that. I honestly hope I run into him, after everything he's done to you and your girls I'd love to get a piece of him!! In the meantime I'll be sending positive thoughts your way. As they say, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. And I hope the judge sees the light about him, too. Someone has to!!!! Forget his "rights", he gave those up a long time ago.

I still haven't decided on the Tieks either, and I'm not a big fan of the new colors. I don't have leopard, but I'm not really a leopard person - but I may rethink that. I love all the colors for a little 'bling' with my mostly boring clothing, so maybe that would be a fun one to have.

I spent all of last week in NYC shopping, walking and eating - it was amazing!! Unfortunately I'm a meeting this week (and am having to work in a small group with a kid I want to hurt almost as bad as Ruby's ex....... ) but will catch up on things I bought later!


----------



## ellesu

_Ruby_, know that I join Jen in sending positive thoughts your way, and....if I were in the area he's moving to, I'd join Jen in gettin' a piece of him! Someone close to me is having a heck of a time with her ex. He's being passive aggressive (I guess you'd say) - pushing aggravating things to a point where she took him to court. Of course, he doesn't have a clue (he says) why she's fed up. Like you, she works hard to keep life balanced for her and her children. That's got to take a lot of energy.

New Tieks! Ummmm...I'm not a pastel person either, but I like them. I really like the snake Tieks but I have wide feet and I think I remember you ladies saying they run tight/narrow?? Reading to size up on vegan styles scares me also. I'll prob stick with leopard.

_Jen_, don't do anything we'll read about in the papers!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *ellesu*, it's great to see you. I'm sorry to hear about your husband. I know how stressful that was for both of you. I'm happy that he's better and is working again.
> 
> While I'm not a huge fan of animal prints I have the Teiks leopard and love them. They're all still my go-to shoes because they're so comfortable and easy to wear. I agree the Sugarwash lemon drops are addictive, at least, what I remember of them. They didn't stay around here long.


Hi everyone, What are Sugarwash Lemon drops I seem to have missed that post. And since I went off the program and am eating sugar, I might as well try them. Ruby, I hope things settle down for you soon and that Ahole ex of yours finds a human inside there somewhere someday and makes amends to all of you. Cobbie, I'm wondering if you tried to different color Burberry fluid base or glow or whatever it is we put on underneath the foundation to loo beautiful and, well, glowing all day long? I need to buy some more. I can just call a SA if you haven't broken it open yet, but thought I would check. DON"T break it open because of me though. I'm still playing with all of your foundations, but I keep coming back to Burberry. I think you spoiled me giving me that Burberry No. 6 as everything else just looks heavy on my face now. I have been using the BFF oil for, oh, maybe a month now and I had a pimple on the bridge of my nose of all places and I what feels more like a hard boil to the left of my nose. I got it in the last week and have been pretty stressed over mammo and ultrasound results a week ago yesterday, so maybe that is it, but I am also wondering if it might be that oil. Anyone get breakouts from that oil or other oils? I'm 62 for crying out loud and these are big pimples, boils or whatever they are. The stress is probably just me, I have an assymmetrical mass that can probably be biopsied via guided ultrasound, but I see a surgeon for a consult on Monday. Caught me wayyyy by surprise actually. I did wear my new Tieks to the mammogram though and it was a good thing, because I didn't have to keep taking my shoes off and on since they were more like slippers and stayed right on my feet. I was there going through unexpected test after test for four hours. So yay, Tieks, even though I tore them off my feet when I got home. Nope not the most comfy shoes in the world. No make up purchases lately, but I'm going to pull a Jen and take a bunch of stuff I don't like back to Sephora soon. I keep saying that, but I don't. Ellesu, I am glad your hubby is ok. That stuff is scary.


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen* and *ellesu*, thank you for having my back & for your encouraging words. While I'd love to get a piece of the ex too, he's simply not worth it. I still believe he'll get what he deserves in due time. If you see a dinged up black Nissan Altima w/orange NY plates steer clear!

I too missed the *Sugarwash lemon drop* discussion but I love all things lemon so please share!

*Paula*, my heart goes out to you as you get through this mammogram & ultrasound testing. I am praying you get the all clear & can move on. I had my first follow up mammo a couple of weeks ago; they saw "something" & I had to wait 2 hours for an ultrasound. I had a complete meltdown, called my friend & sobbed on her shoulder for an hour. My mind went to that awful dark place & I was truly panic stricken. However, what they saw turned out to be scar tissue from the sentinel node biopsy. Let us know how you make out tomorrow. Hugs to you &#128151;


----------



## Someone Nameless

Happy that Ruby's scare turned out to be good news and I'm praying the same for Corky.  Corky, it could be stress but I can't use the BFF.  It broke my face out something fierce.  Talking with someone about it, they said it was probably too rich for me.  

There's a HECK of a lot of ingredients in it, any one of which could have been an irritant; Ingredients: Argan Oil, Evening Primrose Oil, Meadowfoam Seed Oil, Jojoba Oil, Hazelnut Oil, Rosehips Oil, Borage Seed Oil, Macadamia Nut Oil, Pomegranate Seed Oil, White Camellia Oil, Marula Oil, Oilive Oil Squalane, Vitamin E Oil, Sea Buckthorn Oil, Rose Essential Oil, Helchrysum Essential Oil, Carrot Oil, Carrot Seed oil, Cranberry Seed Oil, Red Raspberry Seed Oil.

Now, WHICH Burberry #6 foundation?


----------



## Someone Nameless

There's no #4 either.  Since 04 and 06 are nowhere to be found, maybe WHN can go find the new color?


----------



## Ruby296

*cobbie* and *SN*, thanks for cheering me on. Every mammo from here on in is going to be very stressful but I am thinking positive & will carry on &#128522;. Cobbie, too funny about the cute redhead, I wouldn't want to mess w/her! Hitting bottom doesn't happen for some addicts, but his alcoholism will kill him eventually if he doesn't get treatment. He's got too many enablers in his life right now who keep rescuing him. They'll be sorry some day.


----------



## Jen

Wait a minute - I got Burberry (I got the Sheer Luminous, too) when I went to NYC and I was #6! There must be some color matching properties to the foundation, because I don't think we're typically the same, are we *Cobbie*? What are you in Armani? I'm 5.5. I think those are the only two we have in common. I went a little foundation nutty in NYC, but I keep reaching for the Burberry because I know I love it. I also bought a LOT of clothes - to the point that I had to ship a box back to myself LOL!!!! I didn't go for designer clothes so much (though I did look in all of those stores, that was fun), but they have a lot of great stores there. Even the H&Ms were better there. I had so much fun!!! I exhausted myself a bit, though - by the time we went to the Met and 9/11 memorial Friday I was completely exhausted and so tired of being on my feet. I literally walked ALL day every single day - my husband would go to his film festival stuff each morning, and typically I'd ride into the city with him (we stayed in Queens) to go walk around and go shopping in different parts of the city. I wish I wore a pedometer! Even with all the rich foods I ate, I still managed to lose a few pounds. Which I promptly gained back last week at that boring meeting! I went from walking too much to sitting all day and still eating out every meal. I'm just so excited to be home in my own bed with my own food, I can't even tell you!! I don't know how some people travel for a living, no thanks.

Anyway, I am thinking positive thoughts for you, *Paula*. That's so scary, I can't imagine. Hang in there!!! As for the BFF oil, that's strange - but not really. My mom used it for a long time, it solved a lot of her problems but she also started getting bumps around her nose so had to stop using it. It very well might be one of the specific oils your skin doesn't like. I also saw the darker Burberry base Golden Radiance in NYC - and it's way too dark for my paler complexion. It might be gorgeous in the summer over a tan, but for sure not in the winter. Oh - and the sugarwash lemon drops taste EXACTLY like lemon heads - if you've ever had those. I never feel guilty about taking stuff back to Sephora - I definitely give them enough business, and that's why I do - if they don't like it they can change their return policy! I've gotten a few looks from SAs but who cares. I always want to ask them why they care, it's not like it comes out of their pockets.

*Ruby * I'm so sorry to hear you had a scare, but am so happy that it turned out to be nothing. You've been through so much!! Oh - and a dinged up black Nissan Altima w/orange NY plates? Got it 
Nope, you definitely don't want to mess with me


----------



## Jen

Oh yes, it's definitely a good color.  I've been trying to find concealer in #2, they didn't have any at the counter in NYC and it's not available on any website including Burberry's.  My MUA in NYC said they have a really hard time keeping stock.  Interesting that we're the same though, I never would have thought.  I loved the Armani when she put it on me in the store, but haven't actually used it yet.  My dry skin issues are so much better lately, though.


----------



## ellesu

*Cobbie*, maybe if I'd been wearing my purple/gold Tieks combination Saturday, that game would have had a better outcome.  Unfortunately, I was in BR and my lilac Tieks were in TX. I feel partly responsible for the score.

*corky*, I'm hoping things went well today.

I will definitely be looking for lemon heads!


----------



## Jen

I'm pretty sure lemon heads are in most grocery store candy aisles - here is what they look like -










And I also wanted to share my new absolute favorite mask of all time. This product is amazing. I use it every other week, and every single time I do I can immediately see results. My skin glows. It's expensive, but now I know why! Sephora's F&F sale is likely coming in the next couple of months, so I wanted you all to be prepared


----------



## Ruby296

*Jen*, your trip to NYC sounds like it was absolutely wonderful! There is so much to do & see there, & the food....just yum&#128522; I know you redheads can have "spicy" tempers at times, but be careful! I'm going to look for those Lemonheads next time I'm at the grocery store. Thanks for the visual, I remember them now.

*Paula*? Are you ok? I am thinking of you & sending good vibes your way.


----------



## Jen

Sadly, it's true.  I'm pretty sweet and friendly, until you push the right buttons!  Then I'd advise taking cover.


----------



## Jen

I also learned that Bergdorf Goodman must be owned by the same people, because suddenly they have free shipping too.  And the websites are the same format.  I only noticed because I need something (my Le Metier eyeshadow base Revive) that seems to only be available there.  I LOVE this new free shipping thing!!


----------



## corkyb

Hey guys, Wanted to let you know that I am good.  What a saga, but NO BIOPSY.  I went to my old surgeon who removed cysts in 2000 and she didn't have the time of day for me.  Didn't even read my films.  I mean 2 minutes, I was there.  She sent me upstairs (I was in a hospital professional building) to schedule the biopsy.  She told me I would have the guided ultra sound core needle biopsy. I told her I faint and she said it won't matter, you will be laying down.  I got upstairs, they wouldn't schedule.  Said hospital radiologists had to read my films since they weren't done there and decide on the protocol.  Might hear from them in a week.  It only took a couple of days cuz I then threw a hissy fit.  But I missed the first call and had to actually wait til the next day as she was gone by the time I got the message. So on Wednesday, or Thursday, it's all a blur now, I call the scheduler back.  She tells me she had an opening that day so I canceled some major investigative stuff at work and scheduled it.  It was The Breast Center of the Hospital.  But the nruse scheduler on the phone told me they had to do their own ultrasound before deciding they would do the biopsy or something else.  These were not cysts, now, it was an assymetrical mass. Ultrasound can tell if it's a cyst.  Soo I said, you mean I might not have one?  She said, it's possible, but it standard procedure when your images weren't done here.  Are you getting a theme here  So I go in and this lovely tech tells me she is going to go over everything as if I am having the biopsy cuz I likely will and it's standard procedure.  By the time she got done, with ""afterward the biopsy
we will ice your breast to calm down the tissue so you can tolerate the mammo you will have to have before you leave.  Then she says, since we tend to raise people's blood pressure here, I have to take it.  It was 180 or 190 over 106 or so..  And that was when I had already glopped myself up with xanax.  So she does the ultrasound, can't find anything, callis on the oncology radiologist; he can't find anything.  Sits down and tells me he's not doing a biopsy if he can't see anything abnormal on the ultrasound.  However, he said he needed to do a mammo to be absolutlely sure and he had to get an order from my doctor, so I was there a while longer, had a very sophisticated tomographic mammo or something like that and got to go home with NO PROBLEMS WHATSOEVER.  So three weeks, four mammos, five ultrasounds, two imaging places, a surgeon, gowns, reportsm filme and a whole lot of sleepless nights.  My BiRads went from 4 to 2 between the two places for those of you that know what those numbers mean.  I don't have to have another mammo for a year and if I go to the Breast Center they will want that fancy one done on my left breast and then after that, it will be routine.  And the tech told me there are only two places in Albany doing it and it's WAYYY better at detection than regular mammo.  So thanks for all your support and prayers and thoughts.  I am home free, at least for now.  I'm a very happy camper.  I had a very long week though and haven't been on the computer much even this week after that as I have been so exhausted.  We had some seriously bad stuff happen at work.  Crazy staff stuff but very very scary in one case and abusive in another. I slept 13 hours last night and still was exhausted today  But I'm waking up now.  At midnight, LOL.  AND WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU CAN'T FIND #6?  I NEED MORE. I guess I could try the four since WHN used it.  

My grandmother always bought these hard lemon drops with a sugary coating on them.  I used to love them.  And then there was this candy from a homemade candy store that was half circles of soft chewy citrusy flavored sugar coated candy.  Y'all just made me remember two of my grandmother's faves and I have a yen for them even though I am more a chocolately, caramel, chewy, nutty kind of candy person.


----------



## skyblue

So glad to hear you are well, *Corky*! Praise God! Thanks for the update!

I now want the *Le Métier* and *Glamglo* that *Jen* is raving about! 

*Ellesu*, so good to see you back! I'm glad to hear your hubby is doing better!


----------



## Ruby296

*Paula*, thanks for letting us know you are ok. I'm so relieved & happy for you. I can certainly understand why you've been so stressed & exhausted. Hopefully things will settle down at work too & you can focus on hunting down that Burberry foundation &#128515;.


----------



## sjc

GLAD you are OK 
You guys are always welcome to the prayer requests thread...
We are like family!!!


----------



## skyblue

*Ruby*, how are you doing?

*sjc*, awesome reminder!


----------



## sjc

You are welcome!!
and in keeping with this particular thread:

I can't live without my boogie board...
We use it for keeping score in games.
Writing notes
Jotting phone numbers...
Grocery list... (love the lock feature)
you name it...I doodle it.

Had it for two years now and I don't know what I did before it.
DON'T MISS LOOKING FOR SCRAP PAPER N PEN/PENCIL!!

Footnote: There is one model better HOWEVER me being the control freak I am with my gadgets; I like this one better because of the replaceable batteries. The other model; once dead...DEAD.

http://www.brookstone.com/boogie-board-large-paperless-lcd-writing-tablet?bkiid=SubCategory_Games___Toys_Desk_Toys_Boogie_Board_LCD_Writing_Tablets|SubCategoryWidget|725703p&catId=


----------



## sjc

You erase all of it:
However, I just cross things off and keep what I want.
If i get where I want to remember the old and start fresh:  I snap a pic w the i phone then erase the board.  The fancy model lets you save the board notes BUT batteries aren't erasable.


----------



## sjc

Absolutely.
When I first got mine; my daughter said that is sooooo stupid!!  She ate her words the first time she used it to keep score in Scrabble.  Again, when she was snapping her fingers at me while she was on the phone mouthing get me a pen!!


----------



## ellesu

*corky*, I'm so glad everything turned out well in the end! I'm hoping things are settling down at your work.

Thank you, *skyblue* - hope things are going well with you. Ummmm....now I'm curious. I guess I'll check out what you're all looking for. 

Well, that's something _else_ for me to check out, *sjc*.  I've seen boogie boards but never investigated how to use them. They just might be good Christmas gifts.

I ordered my leopard Tieks this afternoon! I received a shipping notice within the hour. Tieks customer service is hard to beat.


----------



## corkyb

Thanks everyone for the good wishes and support; it means a lot to me.  I think I've recovered from the biopsy scare, which of course I had turned into the worst of all things possible.  Things are a little calmer at work this past week.

I think Boogie Boards are on sale at Brookstone.  A new Fit Bit is coming out for those that use it. It's the wrist one and it will count stairs,  and also turn into a watch and maybe a stopwatchor timer and a few other new things.  $30 more.  I might sell my flex to get this one.  I think it would encourage me to take the stairs at work.

OK< I searched all over for the Burberry Luminouse Foundation #6 or #4 and I can't find either online anywhere.  I am bumbed as I am out.  If anyone finds it, please let me know.  Cobbie, did you end up calling Nordstrom's and asking them what is going on?  Even Burberry.com doesn't have it.  Very strange if Jen could get it in NYC.  What store did you get it in Jen MUST FIND.


----------



## Jane917

I have not posted much lately, but I have surely done the economy a good deed by shopping. I have been thinking of all of you who are going through challenges.....Ruby, you are never far from my thoughts. Your are such a strong woman!

As for shopping, today I really ripped through Macy's, the only department store I have available. I even bought a new watch....a Seiko that runs on solar power and never needs a battery! Bought some moisturizer, day and night (Lancome), some small gadget bags to throw in my purse....one is a Dooney and Burke that was marked way way down. Then I tried to find a new handbag at Macy's. No luck. There was one I kind of liked, but I wasn't ready to pay $139, even though I had a 20% coupon. It was a black The Sak leather bag, one much like I already have, but with a different strap. While the SA was taking links out of my watch band, I decided to take a stroll down to Ross. Holy Moses, there is the same bag I was pondering at Macy's....but for $39. Needless to say, it jumped in my basket. Also got a real steal on a Chantal stainless steel 2 qt saucepot even if I didn't need it. 

When I got home, I found a shipping notice in my inbox for some knitting needles that I ordered in June 2012! They are handmade, and I knew they would be a long wait, but now they are almost here! AND the delivery date for my new Kindle Fire HDX was changed from 10/24 to 10/22! It must be my lucky day.


----------



## Ruby296

*skyblue & Jane*, thanks for asking about me. I will be honest here & say that this maintenance med that I'm on is really kicking my @$$ right now. I've been on it for 4 months & I really thought I was over the hump in terms of side effects. But for the last 5 weeks I've been dealing w/horrible insomnia & joint pain. I've started taking Ambien & it works well but it'd be nice to just sleep on my own. I'm afraid to switch to another one (there are only 2 others) as there are side effects no matter what & at least I know what I'm dealing with. But I'm hoping that I'll keep adjusting & things will get better. Still job hunting & trying to figure my next move. Jane, you got a great deal on that bag at Ross! We don't have that store here but I've heard there are some amazing finds there. Handmade knitting needles? Wow, they sound cool! What are they made out of? That's a long turn around time but I'm sure they're worth it. Enjoy your new Kindle Fire HDX when it arrives too &#128515;.

*sjc*, that boogie board looks neat! I can see why you find it indispensable now. It reminds me of the Magna-Doodle writing toy that my girls had when they were little. And thank you for the reminder of the prayer thread. I need to stop in there more often. &#128151;


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, I'll be on the maintenance med for 7-10 yrs. So not permanent but a very long temporary if you ask me. I just started taking turmeric today. Supposed to help with joint pain. I really hope this works but I think it'll take some time to determine if it does. And I found a new bag I'm drooling over, its here https://shopquotidienne.goodsie.com/medium-matroesjka-1


----------



## Jane917

Ruby296 said:


> *Cobbie*, I'll be on the maintenance med for 7-10 yrs. So not permanent but a very long temporary if you ask me. I just started taking turmeric today. Supposed to help with joint pain. I really hope this works but I think it'll take some time to determine if it does. And I found a new bag I'm drooling over, its here https://shopquotidienne.goodsie.com/medium-matroesjka-1


Ruby, the link for that bag sends me to an empty page. I have a big collection of matroesjkas, so anytime time I see the word I want to follow the link. Can you repost the link? Thanks.


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, I have a large wallet & a small gadget sleeve from Saddleback & they are indeed indestructible! I am guilty of switching wallets/bags frequently so I haven't used either of these products long enough for them to soften & age w/use. Your notepad is nice & I hope you enjoy it. As much as I don't like taking this med I will do what I have to in order to maintain my health. I'm going to keep that bag on my wish list for a bit. I don't need it & I'm trying to downsize but I love the simple shape, design & color. I've been searching for the _perfect_ bag for what seems like forever & this could be the one. I'll let you know if I pull the trigger &#128515;.

*Jane*, sorry about that link. I'm not sure why it didn't work for you but I've included it again. Hopefully it'll be ok this time. I'd love to see a pic of your collection!

https://shopquotidienne.goodsie.com/medium-matroesjka-1


----------



## Jane917

Ruby296 said:


> *Cobbie*,
> 
> *Jane*, sorry about that link. I'm not sure why it didn't work for you but I've included it again. Hopefully it'll be ok this time. I'd love to see a pic of your collection!
> 
> https://shopquotidienne.goodsie.com/medium-matroesjka-1


*Cobbie*, I still can't open the link. It takes me to a blank white page. I even tried to just type in shopquotidienne.goodsie.com, but no luck.


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> *Cobbie*, I still can't open the link. It takes me to a blank white page. I even tried to just type in shopquotidienne.goodsie.com, but no luck.


Grrrr, I don't understand why the link won't open&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. The woman who designs this bag & other leather goods is Ellen Truijen. If you google her name her site should come up. Let me know if that works!


----------



## Jane917

Ruby296 said:


> Grrrr, I don't understand why the link won't open&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. The woman who designs this bag & other leather goods is Ellen Truijen. If you google her name her site should come up. Let me know if that works!


*Ruby*, the google search took me to her site, and I was able to find the bag you bought. It is so lovely! Did you get the color in the picture on site? It looks like a very practical bag.


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> *Ruby*, the google search took me to her site, and I was able to find the bag you bought. It is so lovely! Did you get the color in the picture on site? It looks like a very practical bag.


Jane, I haven't bought it (yet) but its really calling to me. I shouldn't be buying anything now but I have a terrible case of _"I want it now"_!! If I end up getting it I'll get it in Cashmere Gravel, the muted grey-green. It's a neutral color, but not like all the black or various browns & blues I have. I also like the light beige interior. So many of my bags are dark inside & things get lost in the bottom.


----------



## corkyb

Ruby, I hope your body can get used to the drug.  If not, I'd sure try one of the other two since you will be on it for so long.  I sooo admire your strength.  You sure have had some hard knocks since I've met you on here and you handle everything with poise and strength.  

Jane, the links to the bag work fine for me.  Maybe empty your cache or something. 

Cobbie, I just read with such sadness that you had to have Norman put down.  I am sooo sorry.  He was a sweet, beautiful dog.  I'm so glad you let him out to play with me a bit. He really was full of life at the time, but I know you were having him treated quite aggressively.  I'm so sorry it wasn't successful.  I'm full of sadness for you.  I'm sure your house and heart feel quite empty with Norman gone.  He was a sweet, sweet dog.

I am upset about this Burberry thing as I am OUT of it totally.  I squeezed out the last drop of foundation this week.  I as switchingoff trying to save it but no go.  I will try and put my brother on the hunt to get the story, but it's doubtful he will get it.  Even Burberry is out.  I hope they are't going tostop making it before I even have a chance to buy it. 

I hope everyone else is doing well and are healthy.  What beautiful Indian Summer we are having in the Northeast.  I have been keeping windows open all day and one or two at night.  Not had my heat on at all, not even to take the chill off.  Hope it works when I need it, which I'm sure is going to be any day now.  This weather is unheard of in the northeast. 

Take care everyone and be well.  

Hugs and     

Paula


----------



## Jane917

Oh, *Cobbie*, I am so sorry to hear about Norman.


----------



## Ruby296

*Corky*, thank you for always being so kind & supportive.

*Cobbie*, I apologize for completely missing where you talked about Norman. I'm so sorry you had to put him down. Losing a beloved pet is SO hard. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, I am so sorry about *Norman*!  I didn't see a post about his passing. We lost our oldest Doberman in May so I know it leaves a hole in your heart! Sending you hugs!


----------



## Ruby296

*Cobbie*, thanks for thinking of me & the girls. Fall is flying by & I can't believe Halloween is next week. It's my least favorite "holiday" & the elementary school cancelled the annual costume parade this year so lots of parents are phoning in complaints to the principal (I am not one of them &#128513.



Jane917 said:


> *Ruby*, the google search took me to her site, and I was able to find the bag you bought. It is so lovely! Did you get the color in the picture on site? It looks like a very practical bag.


Well I waited too long & the color I wanted sold out. I contacted the shop owner about other color choices & more accurate photos. She was incredibly nice and emailed me several different photos. I decided on a dark charcoal shade & while I was emailing back & forth w/the owner that sold out too. She then told me she was running a 15% sale & that was helping them fly off the shelf. I figured it was not meant to be.....but she emailed me yesterday w/another one called Greased Stone, a neutral taupe. There were only 2 left & she doesn't know if the designer will ever make anymore of this style. So.....while its not my first color choice, I love the style & I'm sure I'll grow to love it. Bonus: she even offered me the 15% code even though it expired Monday night. It should ship from the Netherlands tomorrow, I cannot wait till it arrives!


----------



## sjc

Must be...enjoy.


----------



## Jen

Grrrr, I hate when I stop getting notifications! I don't come here often anymore so rely on that.

*Ruby*, I'm so sorry to hear what that medicine is doing to you!! How awful. I'm the queen of insomnia so I can relate, there isn't much worse. At least the Ambien is working, it's not the best sleep in the world but it's certainly better than no sleep. Just like *Jane * said, you're never far from my thoughts. Hang in there!! I LOVE that purse too, I am so glad you went for it!! You have to find some way to spoil yourself, especially right now. You so deserve it. *Paula * said it perfectly, you have had to deal with so much and have handled it all so beautifully. I admire you so much!!

*Paula*, I sent you a PM with my Burberry MUA's info, I can't remember which department store it was at, but I think it was Saks. He told me he was pretty sure he didn't have it, then found it - so I'd give him a call. He was super sweet, he sent me an email that the blush I wanted was back in stock. It's annoying they have such problems keeping things in stock. I'm really glad to hear you're doing okay, too.

So, I discovered something on Amazon that's pretty amazing, I can't figure it out - the Glam Glow mask I was telling you about is $69 at Sephora. I happened to be perusing Amazon and saw this - for $34.95?!?!?!?!!!! AND it's Prime. I snapped one up immediately, I'm about 85% done with my current one. What a steal! If you're interested you can't beat this price, and it's the best face mask I've ever used.



I'm intrigued by this Boogie board, actually more for work. Whenever someone calls I jot down their name so I don't forget it, and most of the time end up throwing away the notebook I use to jot down notes. That thing would be perfect!

*Jane *I'm also intrigued by this knitting needles!! They must be pretty special, how exciting. I hate having to wait a long time for things, I'm not very patient. But, it sure makes getting it more special!

I'm so sorry for both of you, *Skyblue * & *Cobbie * - it's so hard to lose our beloved pets. They truly do become family. We know when we get them that we will (hopefully) outlive them, but it doesn't make it any easier when that time comes.


----------



## sjc

I use my Boogie Board every single day!!


----------



## Jen

I also wanted to share my new "accessory" I got that I'm already OBSESSED with for those that spend their days in an office. I sat in a cheap office chair for years (11, actually - same crappy chair), I have lower back problems but always figured it was my back, not the chair I sit in. Lately it's been getting worse, so I decided to bite the bullet and buy myself a new nicer chair. DH has this chair and is in love with it, I wish I didn't wait so long to get it. Today is my first day using it, but usually by now (about 5-6 hours in) my back is aching pretty badly already - and it's NOT! Not even a little bit. This is by far the most comfortable chair I've ever had, worth every single last penny. I figure some things are worth paying more, and things you spend 8 hours a day in (bed & chair come to mind first) are definitely worth spending a little more!



If the Boogie Board were just a tad cheaper I might go for it, but it seems a bit much for what it is.


----------



## sjc

Love your new chair!!  
Boogie Board is a bit pricey...
However, I never have to scramble for pen n paper ever...so it's worth it for me. Mine was a gift; so cost wasn't a factor. Ask Santa for one...problem solved!!


----------



## Jen

Good idea!  I'm really hard to buy for, as typically when I want something badly I buy it.  I'll put it on my wish list, thanks!!  My MIL would probably love this.  

ETA - the one on Amazon is $29.99, which is way better than Brookstone's $59!


----------



## sjc

There ya go!!


----------



## Jane917

For those of you who might like Baggallini bags, ebags.com is having a very good sale. I just bought this bag. http://www.ebags.com/product/baggallini/accomplice-crossbody-exclusive/253094?productid=10265991

It was delivered today. The color is coral. I love Baggallini colors. The bag was only $29.00. Some of the colors are more. It is not a large enough bag for everyday (for me at least), but makes a nice size daytrip bag.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got two new things to report. I ordered the Glamglow that *Jen* recommended and it arrived yesterday. Also I was in the Target baby section picking up something for my grandson and noticed Shea Moisture Baby Eczema Soap. On a whim I picked it up. If it is OK for babies, it must be OK for adults. I love the smell too.

I used both of them last night and I woke up this morning with a new face. SERIOUSLY!!!! I don't know which one or if it is a combination of both but I'm very impressed. It's amazing. Thank you, Jen!

I also started using LaVanilla sunscreen on my face and I love it too.


----------



## Jen

Oh good!!!  I'm so glad you liked the GlamGlow.  It's my favorite, I always notice clearer and brigher skin after.  I'm going to have to keep my eye out for this Shea Moisture Baby Eczema Soap, my nose is once again red and peeling even though I thought I had that problem figured out, I couldn't be using more moisturizing skin care so I think I'll try switching up my soap.


----------



## skyblue

Wow, *Jen*, that looks like an awesome chair! I'm sure I need the *Glamglow*! . Are you still using the *Shu Uemura Ultimate Cleansing Oil*? 

*SN*, my son suffers from eczema and NOTHING works for him. He's tried everything the derm recommended and nothing works. I'm going to pick this up. Thanks! 

*Jane*, so glad you found a cool, new bag! Looks like it's perfect for your new *HDX*!


----------



## Jen

Oh man, I can't even tell you how awesome this chair is and what a difference it makes to me every day.  I can't believe I lived all those years with back pain thinking it was my back!  Well, it is - but I have no pain after sitting all day.  Yes, you do need the GlamGlow!!!  Especially if you can get it at the $35 price, that's crazy.  I feel like most masks do little for me, but I actually notice the difference with this one.  The Amore Pacific Enzyme peel is still a favorite, too.  

I do still use the Shu Ultime8!  I've bought a few skincare sets (Tatcha is one example) that had cleansing oils in them that I've tried, I really still prefer the Ultime8!  I'm using up a few other bottles I've gotten, but if Shu ever has another 20% off coupon I'll get another one.  That bottle lasts forever!


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> Oh man, I can't even tell you how awesome this chair is and what a difference it makes to me every day. I can't believe I lived all those years with back pain thinking it was my back! Well, it is - but I have no pain after sitting all day. Yes, you do need the GlamGlow!!! Especially if you can get it at the $35 price, that's crazy. I feel like most masks do little for me, but I actually notice the difference with this one. The Amore Pacific Enzyme peel is still a favorite, too.
> 
> I do still use the Shu Ultime8! I've bought a few skincare sets (Tatcha is one example) that had cleansing oils in them that I've tried, I really still prefer the Ultime8! I'm using up a few other bottles I've gotten, but if Shu ever has another 20% off coupon I'll get another one. That bottle lasts forever!


*Jen*, please remind me which Glam Glow you got and where you found it for $35?


----------



## Jen

Jen said:


> So, I discovered something on Amazon thats pretty amazing, I cant figure it out.  the Glam Glow mask I was telling you about is $69 at Sephora. I happened to be perusing Amazon and saw this  for $34.95?!?!?!?!!!! AND it's Prime. I snapped one up immediately, I'm about 85% done with my current one. What a steal! If you're interested you can't beat this price, and it's the best face mask I've ever used.


Here it is! It was Amazon.


----------



## ellesu

Before I run to check out the GlamGlow on Amazon (and the bags!)  let me mention my new find. 
http://www.amazon.com/Pantene-Collection-Advanced-Thickening-Treatment/dp/B0098JU8TC/ref=sr_1_1?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1383077987&sr=1-1&keywords=pantene+agedefy Pantene Expert Collection AgeDefy Advanced Thickening Treatment (in case the link doesn't work).

My hair is thin and fine so this has been on my phone To-Buy list since I heard about it. I hadn't been able to find it until this weekend when I noticed it at Big Lots for $6 each. I bought the two that were left. I've tried a few other thickening products from time to time but this is the first product that didn't totally weigh down my hair. Now, some reviewers do find it too heavy/greasy but, so far, it's working beautifully on my hair. I don't use it every day because I don't need to - but it makes a noticeable difference in my hair each time I use it and I can go my usual three days between washing. To give it a true test, I washed my hair, applied the Pantene Thickening Treatment, then used my usual styling gel. No problem.

Now, off to check on the GlamGlow and bags....


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> How does the GLAMGLOW affect dry skin? Some reviewers have said it removes the oil in their skin, which is something I don't need.
> 
> *Geoff*, thank you, again, for showing us your new light fixtures. I now have three across the front of my house.
> 
> The inside of my dishwasher door started showing stains and needed cleaning. In the past I've used Dishwasher Magic but I thought I'd try these tablets. I was amazed with the result. The inside looks like new.


I also noticed that the GlamGlow was for oily skin, which is certainly not my problem. I need the stuff for "aging" skin.

Thanks for sharing the Affresh for the dishwasher. I have been using Dishwasher Magic. I use Affresh in my washing machine, though I bought a new washer a few months ago and haven't seen a need to use Affresh.

Where are Geoff's new light fixtures? I must have missed that one.


----------



## geoffthomas

Yes I used two of them inside - great result.

And another product for your dishwasher - lemi shine.  There is both a rinse product and a detergent product.  I recommend the rinse product, if you can find it in your area.


----------



## Jane917

geoffthomas said:


> Yes I used two of them inside - great result.
> 
> And another product for your dishwasher - lemi shine. There is both a rinse product and a detergent product. I recommend the rinse product, if you can find it in your area.


Nice lights, *Geoff*. They are similar to what I have on my garage, though mine are pewter colored. I do use Lemi Shine, and love it!


----------



## skyblue

I just purchased more cleaner for my dishwasher and it's not all that great so I'll have to try *Affresh* or *Lemi-shine*. I've never seen either one. Are they available at Target or the grocery store?


----------



## 31842

I just bought bling for my Kindle cover. The picture doesn't do it justice, but it is a great big honkin' rhinestone on a satin elastic band that goes around the front of my cover and makes it sparkly. http://www.etsy.com/listing/153295213/the-all-sparking-eye-ereader-band?ref=shop_home_active It's pretty fabulous.


----------



## Jen

I have dry skin (well more combination actually, but do have some _very _ dry spots), and actually I feel like GlamGlow helps to exfoliate some of the dry skin, but I don't feel like it dries me out more at all. I feel like it pulls out impurities but not necessarily all of my moisture. However, I always use the mask before showering, then do my typical evening skincare routine after my shower, and I use super moisturizing skin care and evening masks. I haven't noticed anything but brighter, clearer and more even skin. I do still have some breakouts pretty consistently, and have some uneven skin tone issues - so that's why I love the mask. If you don't have those issues, you're lucky and probably don't need it!

Speaking of my dry skin, I read an article that said if you have dry, red & irritated skin to try a 1% hydrocortisone cream at night. I went and got a Aveeno one with aloe and oatmeal, and have used it around my nose the last 2 nights. I already notice a difference, it's already probably 70% better. So just a tip if you have that same problem! I've literally tried everything I could think of, including changing out all of my skincare - it's almost funny that this is working so fast. I used to use Aquaphor, mainly before makeup so it wouldn't be dry and patchy - one of the MUAs I sat with in NYC said it wasn't doing anything to moisturize my skin, it just sits on top of it. Turns out she was right.

I'll try those tablets, thanks *Cobbie*! I've used a Finish brand dishwasher cleaner and was less than impressed. Ever since they had to take out phosphates from dishwasher soap both my dishes and dishwasher are always much dirtier. I'm sure there was a very good reason for the ban of phosphates, but I miss my cleaner dishes! I'll check out lemi shine too.


----------



## Jen

Yep, tons of people freaked out about it.  I don't remember reading why, they're probably toxic and stick to dishes or something (comforting thought) - but that's exactly what is going on.  If you google it, there are thousands of results of people trying to either make their own or find another solution.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> WHAT!!! WHAT...WHAT...WHAT...!!!! I must have been asleep when the news broke that phosphates were removed from dishwashing detergents. Actually, I probably read about it and paid no attention. Like my car, as long as it starts and runs I couldn't care less how it does it. About a year ago I noticed my dishes weren't getting clean so I blamed it on my old DW and routinely started using two tablets per wash and running it on the pots/pans cycle. (I guess I shouldn't complain since I just found that phosphates were removed three years ago and I didn't have problems until two years later, still....) So now I spend more on DW detergent, which is a waste. I keep hoping my DW will die so I can get a fancy new one but it still keeps plugging along. I should be happy. It's at least twenty years old and I know for a fact that any new one I get will not last as long as this one. Now I'll continue using extra tablets and won't blame this need on my poor DW.


Well what do you know! I also have an older DW. I like to hold on to my older appliances because they are work horses that last a lot longer than the new models. Every "upgrade" has really been a "DOWNGRADE"!!! It's so annoying! My dishes have to be pretty clean before they go through the wash cycle to get them clean.  The crud builds up on the inside of the machine quicker, too. I have to stay on top of it. I'm purchasing it from Amazon. Thanks, *Cobbie*! I just got my *EBATES* credit added to my account so I'll add it to my next order. 

_Bling for Kindle_? Not sure I want to visit that site!!!


----------



## Jen

I HATE appliances and could not agree more!!  I have bought a new washer/dryer, dishwasher and refrigerator since moving into the house 4 years ago and I'm already considering replacing them all.  It's ridiculous.  I got a fancy french door refrigerator, I won't make that mistake again.  The icemaker broke one year and one day later (so one day after warranty, but this was after the entire fridge was already replaced once, along with the icemaker TWICE), one day the freezer drawer came flying out along with approximately 1000 ball bearings (of course at 11:00 at night right before bed), and my washing machine literally eats my clothes.  They do NOT make them like they used to!!


----------



## 31842

Cobbie said:


> Edit: Okay, I couldn't help myself. I bought this. I thought it was too cute to pass up. Thanks, *Kate*...I think, lol.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/transaction/158199654?ref=fb2_tnx_image


That one is ADORABLE!!!! LOVE IT!

And thanks for the Affresh tip! I had the exact same problem when the dish detergent got rid of the phosphates. I had to start using a rinse aid to get rid of the soap deposits. It was so bad, my tupperware was ruined. The scum actually burned my hands when I would unload the washer. The only detergent that works for me now is Finish Powerball. I am brand loyal. GREAT detergent.


----------



## VictoriaP

*waves*

I think the deal with phosphates was a water quality pollution issue. And...I dunno, maybe it's been gone longer up here or something, but I really haven't noticed a difference.

Then again, I've had a series of crappy dishwashers, so maybe I wouldn't notice regardless! LOL

Anyway, hello again all! Not too many cool new goodies here to share even though I've been gone a while. But I did just pick up a Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Cover for my iPad Mini this week, and I'm in love with how light & compact it is!

And I need new eyeliner, not outrageously priced. Suggestions?

Hope all is well around here.


----------



## Jen

Oh my gosh, *HI VICTORIA*!!!! It's been so long. How are you doing? I think of you every once in awhile. I'm so glad you checked in.

I have used more expensive eyeliners in the past, but my favorite for years has been Clinique quickliner. I have also recently discovered Pixi endless eye pens at Target, they're pretty amazing too. Many love the UD pencils, I don't at all.

I just dropped a nice chunk of change on a new elliptical machine, but I'm pretty excited to get it. My previous "elliptical" is a Gazelle, and I haven't used that thing in years. Those things are pretty terrible, but it was great right out of college when I couldn't afford more. If you know anyone in OH that wants mine for free let me know! I'm going to put it up on Freecycle. It'll be nice to have a good elliptical machine to switch it up with the treadmill. I'm very much a home workout person, I hate gyms!


----------



## skyblue

Hi *Victoria*!!! It's so nice to see you here!! . I hope all is well with you!

I use *Bobbi Brown Long Wear Eye Pencil* and love it! I believe *Neo* may have inspired me to try it initially, and I've been a loyal devotee ever since. I tight line the upper lash line and this is the only liner I've tried that actually lasts. It's $24 at Sephora, but I wouldn't be without it. . It seems to last quite awhile for mr.

*Jen*, I totally agree with you about exercising in a gym! . That scene is not for me! I love to exercise at home! I have my Pilates machine, Air Dyne, Kettle Bells, Ball, and Urban Rebounder at home and I love it! I burned up plenty of cheap exercise equipment before hubby realized I was serious about staying in shape! I could probably benefit from a personal trainer, but for now I'm fine. Enjoy your new elliptical!!!


----------



## Jen

I even do hot yoga at home, I usually do a mile on the treadmill to warm up my muscles, meanwhile heating my office with a ceramic oil heater, then go in and do my yoga.  I turn out the lights, light a candle and play cool music.  I LOVE it.  I belong to a yoga studio, but after I'm done with my last 15 visits I'm done with that too.  I even hate yoga classes, they pack you in there so tight you can't do a laying down twist without smacking the people on either side of you.  I don't get it, home is so much better!!  And you're right, I almost bought a cheaper elliptical but ended up with a mid range one, you get what you pay for.  It even has a pad for a screen - I can either be surfing the internet or running the streets of Paris.  COOL.  
What Pilates machine do you have?  I've never gotten into Pilates.  I'm more of a yoga girl, it's good for my stress levels too.  I truly find myself more calm and able to handle crazy situations a lot more since I got into yoga, I had heard about that but honestly didn't much believe it before.  My employees should thank me


----------



## Jen

*Paula*, Nordstrom has the Burberry #6 available to order with a Nov 6th ship date -

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-beauty-sheer-luminous-fluid-foundation/3118604?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2044&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_5_C


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> Thank you, *Kate*.
> 
> I use these with good results.
> 
> 
> 
> I've used yours in the past and the only reason I changed is because I sometimes had wet hands and opening the packets was a pain. Otherwise, they did a great job.


This is what I use too.

Love to see you back, *VictoriaP*!


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> *Paula*, Nordstrom has the Burberry #6 available to order with a Nov 6th ship date -
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/burberry-beauty-sheer-luminous-fluid-foundation/3118604?origin=category-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2044&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_5_C


''Oh thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## ellesu

If this board doesn't prove the _power_ of the power of suggestion, I don't know what does. That said, *Kate*, and *Cobbie*, I also purchased two eReader bands (one for me and one for my daughter). They arrived yesterday and I love them. Only problem is, I'm prob going to have to buy a couple more because I've discovered it fits my Moleskine yearly planner perfectly. We travel so much with hubby's job that my planner is my brain - and it's stuffed full of _stuff_. Oh well, I _could_ claim the one I bought for my daughter and she'd never know.


----------



## Jen

Sephora's 20% VIB sale starts today - if you aren't a VIB, those of us that are can actually share a code with one person for them to use online.  I'll give mine to the first person that asks!  All I need is an email address.


----------



## 31842

ellesu said:


> If this board doesn't prove the _power_ of the power of suggestion, I don't know what does. That said, *Kate*, and *Cobbie*, I also purchased two eReader bands (one for me and one for my daughter). They arrived yesterday and I love them. Only problem is, I'm prob going to have to buy a couple more because I've discovered it fits my Moleskine yearly planner perfectly. We travel so much with hubby's job that my planner is my brain - and it's stuffed full of _stuff_. Oh well, I _could_ claim the one I bought for my daughter and she'd never know.


Ha ha ha! Sorry! No I'm not.  AREN'T THEY GORGEOUS?! I am in love with mine. I won't tell your daughter if you don't.


----------



## Jen

Nordstrom's buy 2 get 1 free mascara is back today only!  You can get any 3 and the lowest price will be free. My all time favorite is Armani Eyes to Kill, I just picked up 3 more.


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> Nordstrom's buy 2 get 1 free mascara is back today only! You can get any 3 and the lowest price will be free. My all time favorite is Armani Eyes to Kill, I just picked up 3 more.


Jen, you like Armani better than the Guerlain?? And Yippee, I didn't come on a day late to find this out. Now if I can just remember NOT to forget to order before the day is over&#8230;.''

Thanks for jumping on and letting us know.


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> Nordstrom's buy 2 get 1 free mascara is back today only! You can get any 3 and the lowest price will be free. My all time favorite is Armani Eyes to Kill, I just picked up 3 more.


Thanks, *Jen*!


----------



## Jen

I do, mostly because there is way more product so it lasts a lot longer. I'm so glad you saw this!


----------



## corkyb

I am sooo ticked at Sephora!  I have had three things in my basket for months.  Well, guess what? ALL THREE ARE SOLD OUT FOR VIB SALE.  And so are the cotton pads, as usual.  They have not been in stock for a sale in the three years I have been doing this.  I am REALLY MAD.  All of the Hour Glass Ambient Light powders are sold out, including the brand new three pallette one.  There are five or six colors in the individual ones and every one is sold out?  Nahh.  I don't believe it. The Lorac eye primer? Yup, sold out.  And, of course, they just happen to be sold out of both the Shiseido foundation brush AND the Sheseido cotton pads.  ANd OF COURSE they don't offer rain checks. I am thinking of filing a complaint.  I've seen the cotton pads come back online myseriously right after the sale is over.  

I may be boycotting Sephora.


----------



## corkyb

what has everyone else bought?  I didn't even see any takers for Jen's VIB code.  20% is quite significant.  Maybe we all are all bought out.  Or maybe we need what's her name to stimulate our buying once again!  Although I was more than ready to click the button.  I was very excited as a matter of fact.


----------



## Jen

Sign up to be notified when they come back in stock and order as soon as possible after getting the email, they are restocking. I had an email this morning the Cotton pads were back in stock, but had sold out again. Lots of people are watching, including me! Sorry you've missed so much of what you wanted.

*SN* got the coupon from me!


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> I am sooo ticked at Sephora! I have had three things in my basket for months. Well, guess what? ALL THREE ARE SOLD OUT FOR VIB SALE. And so are the cotton pads, as usual. They have not been in stock for a sale in the three years I have been doing this. I am REALLY MAD. All of the Hour Glass Ambient Light powders are sold out, including the brand new three pallette one. There are five or six colors in the individual ones and every one is sold out? Nahh. I don't believe it. The Lorac eye primer? Yup, sold out. And, of course, they just happen to be sold out of both the Shiseido foundation brush AND the Sheseido cotton pads. ANd OF COURSE they don't offer rain checks. I am thinking of filing a complaint. I've seen the cotton pads come back online myseriously right after the sale is over.
> 
> I may be boycotting Sephora.


I agree, *corky*! I was pretty irritated with them last year! . I haven't checked my current stash to see where I'm low.



Jen said:


> Sign up to be notified when they come back in stock and order as soon as possible after getting the email, they are restocking. I had an email this morning the Cotton pads were back in stock, but had sold out again. Lots of people are watching, including me! Sorry you've missed so much of what you wanted.
> 
> *SN* got the coupon from me!


I do the same thing, *Jen*!


----------



## skyblue

Anyone still use *Meteorites*? I still love mine!


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *corky*, have you tried Kevyn Aucoin's The Celestial Powder - Candlelight? I like it. Nordstrom carries it but it's not in stock.
> 
> http://www.dermstore.com/product_the+celestial+powder+-+candlelight_12630.htm?s_kwcid=kevyn%20aucoin%20celestial%20powder%7C4116291279&gclid=CNnZmb_s2LoCFVRk7AodwE8AUg


No Cobbie, thanks though, do you like it better than the Hourglass? I do still use Meteorites every day and may just be buying another tin of those instead of the Hourglass.

Jen, whic Armani Eyes to Kill? the Excess or th regular? TThey are both in my Nordstrom cart. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> No Cobbie, thanks though, do you like it better than the Hourglass? I do still use Meteorites every day and may just be buying another tin of those instead of the Hourglass.
> 
> Jen, whic Armani Eyes to Kill? the Excess or th regular? TThey are both in my Nordstrom cart. Hope to hear from you.


*Corky*, I ordered the regular. . I hope I got the right one!


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> Anyone still use *Meteorites*? I still love mine!


I am still using Meteorites! Thank you, *Neo*!


----------



## corkyb

we Neeed NEO<NEO<NEO!!!

I hope Jen comes back on to tell us which one, and I don't forget to order if she doesn't. I think I just have to order a Guerlain  also.  Did you order all thre in Armani, Skyblue?  

Which Meteorites are you using?  I swear I still have half of mine left, well maybe 1/3.  But that's two years ago at least.  I do love them.  Offf to look more at Meteorites.

Paula


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got Jen's coupon (THANK YOU, THANK YOU) and I ordered Jen's recommended Lorac Eye Primer, Guerlain Primer and Foundation (to try), and LaVanilla Sunscreen.


----------



## skyblue

Yea, *Corky*, I ordered THREE of the regular Armani mascara. 

Yes, *Neo* is responsible for the Meteorites!! . I have used #3 the most. Contemplating a reorder!


----------



## Jen

Sorry, I use the regular Armani eyes to kill. I hope you love it all, *SN*!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I got Jen's coupon (THANK YOU, THANK YOU) and I ordered Jen's recommended Lorac Eye Primer, Guerlain Primer and Foundation (to try), and LaVanilla Sunscreen.


*SN*, I use the _Lorac Eye Primer_ as well and really like it! I hope you do, too!


----------



## Ruby296

Wow, you ladies have been busy shopping up a storm! I am no where near Sephora VIB status so no codes for me. I was thinking of trying the new *Guerlain Crazy Paris Pressed Meteorites*, but it's sold out at Nordstrom & Sephora right now. *Corky*, I have 2 of the *Hourglass Ambient Powders* in Dim & Diffused light. They're ok, but I don't really know if they're worth all the hype they've gotten. Of the 2 I like Dim better as its nearly matte. Yesterday I received my Ellen Truijen Matroesjka bag & I love it! I didn't get the first color I wanted but it's a nice size & I love the design. I already want another one....&#128513;


----------



## corkyb

Ruby or anyone else….I have an extra VIB card for one time use in this sale.  Jen gave hers to SN.  It says that you have to be accompanied by a VIB, so not sure how that would work.  But I will email one person the code on the back of the card to give to a friend, and you can try and use it.

I believe the sale ends tomorrow.  So far for me, nada.  The Shiseido pads have come and gone twice and I missed them.  But the others things are what I wanted more.  I may have to make a run to the store tomorrow too. I didn't realize this is also good in the JC Penney Sephora Boutiques.  

Also, Beauty.com and drugstore.com are having 20% off til midnight tonight I believe.  I just found that an hour ago.  It's free shipping too.  I did find the Lorac eye primer there, so at least I am getting that. And they have the Jack Black pack of four lippies for $25 less 20%.  

So pm me if you want that code for Sephora.  Sale goes thru tomorrow and maybe Jen or SN can pop in and say how it worked without the VIB present.  Must be an online order.


----------



## Jen

In the email they sent, there is somewhere to click to share a code with a friend. You enter your email address and theirs. I'll find the link for you if someone is interested. I missed the pads again too. So frustrating!


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks Corky, but since they don't have the Guerlain powder in stock right now I'll pass. Hope you get those cotton pads soon.


----------



## Jen

*Paula* - I got an email that the Shiseido cotton pads were back in stock, and on a whim I tried the discount that should have been done yesterday - it worked! Go!


----------



## Jen

Hmmm, this is on Tieks' facebook page today - 
Next week we have a surprise for you,
Something that we rarely do.
So make your Wish List, check it twice,
And let us know if you’ve been nice.

That probably means a Christmas discount is coming!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Keep us updated.  I have to say again that they are beyond awesome!!!

Somewhere in all this shuffle of my life recently, I LOST the gift card they sent in the surprise box.  I've searched high and low and it was not to be found.  I thought it was a longshot but I emailed them and explained and they immediately sent me another code.  Awesome!


----------



## skyblue

I received my *Armani mascara *yesterday! It is a winner! Thanks for the heads' up on the sale, *Jen*!


----------



## Jen

I continue to be blown away by Tieks customer service. I feel so great about supporting a company like that, and the fact that they're the best shoes ever really helps. I am so happy to hear they replaced your gift card, I can't think of another company that would do that.

Oh good, I'm so glad you like it *skyblue*!! I feel like I've tried everything, before Armani (other than Guerlain, but it's just too expensive for such little product) I've never really been a repeat buyer. I was always looking for something better. I'm probably on tube 6 of Armani! I pretty much always buy 3 when Nordstrom has the sale, $20 is much more reasonable for mascara than $30 is!


----------



## corkyb

Jen said:


> I continue to be blown away by Tieks customer service. I feel so great about supporting a company like that, and the fact that they're the best shoes ever really helps. I am so happy to hear they replaced your gift card, I can't think of another company that would do that.
> 
> Oh good, I'm so glad you like it *skyblue*!! I feel like I've tried everything, before Armani (other than Guerlain, but it's just too expensive for such little product) I've never really been a repeat buyer. I was always looking for something better. I'm probably on tube 6 of Armani! I pretty much always buy 3 when Nordstrom has the sale, $20 is much more reasonable for mascara than $30 is!


well I ordered three tubes of Mascara. Two Armani, neither of which was the regular and each of which were $30 full price I think. THe waterproof and the Stretch. And I ordered teh Guerlain for good measure at $36 I think. Just my luck. Plus I didn't see your note about the pad Jen at Sephora. And I have been fuming about Sephora for DAYS. I got emails within 12 to 36 hours afte the sale ended that the Ambient powder, the Shiseido brush I want and the Shiseido pads were all back in stock. have been trying to decide fo three day who I should call or write to complain. I come on here only to find out that the damn code worked for at least the next day, I doubt it's working now, but I will go try for sure. Cheers!
Not to mention that Beauty.com sent me a package that was short a product today, Cali's new pj's were short a pair today, and someone sent me a package with postage due and I have to go to the post office to pay postage and pick up the package. I HATE going to the PO. It's a pet peeve or something. That's why I mostly don't seel things online. I have high class problems, though, don't I??


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> well I ordered three tubes of Mascara. Two Armani, neither of which was the regular and each of which were $30 full price I think. THe waterproof and the Stretch. And I ordered teh Guerlain for good measure at $36 I think. Just my luck. Plus I didn't see your note about the pad Jen at Sephora. And I have been fuming about Sephora for DAYS. I got emails within 12 to 36 hours afte the sale ended that the Ambient powder, the Shiseido brush I want and the Shiseido pads were all back in stock. have been trying to decide fo three day who I should call or write to complain. I come on here only to find out that the d*mn code worked for at least the next day, I doubt it's working now, but I will go try for sure. Cheers!
> Not to mention that Beauty.com sent me a package that was short a product today, Cali's new pj's were short a pair today, and someone sent me a package with postage due and I have to go to the post office to pay postage and pick up the package. I HATE going to the PO. It's a pet peeve or something. That's why I mostly don't seel things online. I have high class problems, though, don't I??


*Corky*, Interesting that *beauty.com* shorted you a product: They did the same thing to me!! What's up with that? Is it on purpose? 

I had to go to the P.O. To pick up my *Shu Ultim8*. It came registered from Japan via Amazon. It's not my favorite experience either, but I love the oil so it was worth it!

Where do you get all of Cali's cute clothes?


----------



## Someone Nameless

That's great customer service.  Is the eyelash curler good?


----------



## Someone Nameless

hahaha!


----------



## Jen

I got it, but only ONE of them  - I like it, but it takes a learning curve. It's super small, so you can't do all the lashes in one clamp. But, it doesn't have sides, so it will never pinch. I'm getting better at it, I do 3 per eyelash pretty quickly, outer edge, middle, inner. It's cool. *Cobbie*, get it OUT of the box!!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got my Sephora order and have been using everything for a couple of days. I love EVERYTHING I got! Thank you, *Jen*, for the coupon and the recommendations!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I got my Sephora order and have been using everything for a couple of days. I love EVERYTHING I got! Thank you, *Jen*, for the coupon and the recommendations!


That *Jen*, she is amazing!


----------



## Jen

Awwwww, thanks 

*SN* I'm so glad! So you picked the right foundation color?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yes, I got Beige Natural and it was perfect!  Thank you!


----------



## corkyb

Now Nordstrrom didn't sent me everything.  I still don't know what's at the post office and I didn't receive a second package from Beauty.com. 

I tried Jen's trick of ordering my Sephora stuff, put it all back in my cart, went to find my coupon card…..I must ahve thrown it out cuz it's no longer in my purse.    And now the Crazy Pearls meteorites are back in stock, Ruby if you want to pay full price.  I'm up to six things that have been restocked starting from Tuesday and going through yesterday, Friday and the sale ended Monday.  

I reallly am going to put all my old used crappy stuff that I don't like in a bag and get even with them. Then it will feel like getting my stuff for nothing! 

Sandra, nice you could order a foundation and have it be the right color.  Which Guerlain did you order?
Cobbie, I couldn't stant the Shu Umera eyelash curler.  too straight and small.  I think Shiseido is still the best.  It long held the spot of "ultimate" eye lash curler in the fashion world.  I think I'm on my second one.

Who asked me about Cali's clothes?  Skyblue?  I get them over the internet.  Some are new, some are slightly worn, some are custom made.  If you want a few groups to check out, I can send you the links.  If there are a few in particular that you like, I can give you the link.  She's in the cutest flannel pj's last night and today.  She will probably be all matted.  I also participate in auctions to help raise money for sick dogs who need expensive treatment and get some clothing that way.  I can't stand to think of someone having a sick yorkie or other dog, for that matter, and not being able to afford the care they need.  Especially when they are young.  I hope and pray I never need that, but if I do maybe God will take care of my needs also.  Thre is a great yorkie community online around fashion and also around rescue.


----------



## Ruby296

Thanks for letting me know about the Guerlain powder *Corky*. I've looked at some more reviews & some say it pulls a little pink, which wouldn't work well w/my yellow/golden skin tone. But others say its too translucent to really do much. I'm sure by the time I decide it'll be gone for good which will solve my problem&#128513;. Which *Shu* curler are you not liking? The new little one? I'm debating ordering it b/c I have small eyes w/really short, stubby lashes. How *tiny* is it *Jen & Cobbie*, can you chime in w/more of your thoughts on this? There's a sale till tomorrow I think so if I order would love to take advantage of it. Thank you!


----------



## Jen

Well, now is a great time to order anything Shu - they have a *25% off an order of $50+ sale with code SHUVIP*.

I don't have the regular eyelash curler, I was in love with my LE Chanel and heard that one pinches. However, I think it was made for Asian eyes, so that's why some other people have trouble I think. I am starting to really like the small one - it's pretty tiny - maybe a little more than 1/2" thick where it crimps. I think you should try it, especially now! They never have more than 25% off. I just picked up another big bottle of Ultime8 cleansing oil, I couldn't think of anything else. I do very highly recommend their eyeshadows.

*Paula* I'm sorry you were so frustrated with Sephora. I ended up having to place 4 orders to get everything I wanted, but I did for the most part in the end. There were a few things that I didn't get, but I'll live. The code only worked one day extra, I tried it the following day and it didn't work. I'm sure the extra day was an accident!


----------



## corkyb

Ruby296 said:


> Thanks for letting me know about the Guerlain powder *Corky*. I've looked at some more reviews & some say it pulls a little pink, which wouldn't work well w/my yellow/golden skin tone. But others say its too translucent to really do much. I'm sure by the time I decide it'll be gone for good which will solve my problem&#128513;. Which *Shu* curler are you not liking? The new little one? I'm debating ordering it b/c I have small eyes w/really short, stubby lashes. How *tiny* is it *Jen & Cobbie*, can you chime in w/more of your thoughts on this? There's a sale till tomorrow I think so if I order would love to take advantage of it. Thank you!


ruby,
Mine is not new. I bought it a year or two ago a while after everybody bought those eyebrow pencils. I wouldn't call it tiny, but it' more straight than most curlers. It is not as wide either, but I wouldn't refer to it as tiny myself. So I doubt it's the same one. especially since I have heard two people, at least, talk about the "new tiny one".


----------



## corkyb

P>S.  Doesn't anyone use those She eyebrow pencils anymore.  And what do you use the SHU 8 oil for? Is that the one?  SHU 8?


----------



## Jen

Actually, I still use the Shu hard eyebrow pencil every day!  I got the Tom Ford one and like it, but I like the Shu better.  It will last me for 1000 years, too - I rarely even need to sharpen it.  I think I've had mine for 2 years and it's maybe 1" shorter than when I got it.  Highly recommend!

It's the Ultime8 cleansing oil, I use it as a makeup remover.  It is amazing, it takes it all off with very little effort, even stubborn eye makeup.


----------



## Jen

I wanted to share this, I posted awhile back about the Pixi endless eye pens that are at Target, the Non Blonde swatched them all - 
http://www.thenonblonde.com/2013/11/pixi-endless-silky-eye-pen-swatches.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2Fthenonblonde+%28The+Non-Blonde%29#.Uo4dhK8o6os

I've accumulated probably 5 of them, I adore them! Café gold is my favorite.

And, another Target product that I discovered and love are these Boots No7 lipsticks and their matching gloss. Once again, the Non Blonde pointed me in their direction! I bought both the lipstick and gloss in Intrigue first, then ended up buying Power, Seduction and Confidence. Maybe it's my normal love for luxury expensive products, but at $7.99 each I couldn't resist, plus I had 5% off for my Redcard and another 5% for Pharmacy rewards. The lipstick itself is actually very sheer, so even though some of the colors look very dark they do not translate dark at all. Then you add the lip gloss, (which is not even remotely sticky by the way, it feels more like a glossy balm) and it pops! 
The lipstick - 
http://www.target.com/p/boots-no7-poppy-king-lipstick/-/A-13949500
and lip gloss - 
http://www.target.com/p/boots-no7-poppy-king-lipgloss/-/A-13949502

I like that bag, Pat - and I'm a tote girl!


----------



## Someone Nameless

FYI - I got a card in the mail telling me that My Favorite Things For Home is Comphy's newest retailer. With the code 20Thanks13, you can get 25% off Comphy Co. items. Offer ends Dec. 15

http://www.myfavoritethingsforhome.com/Comphy-Co-Bedding-Products


----------



## Jen

SURE, just a month after I ordered my second set!


----------



## skyblue

I used to use *Dior* and *Tom Ford* eyebrow pencils, but my absolute FAVORITE is *Laura Mercier*! 

I adore the *Shu Ultim*8! That stuff rocks! 

I really like my *Phoenix* linens, but may order some *Comphy*! Thanks!


----------



## Jen

Comphy kicks Phoenix's you-know-what!  I have Phoenix too, and they haven't been back on my bed since I got the Comphy.


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> Comphy kicks Phoenix's you-know-what! I have Phoenix too, and they haven't been back on my bed since I got the Comphy.


Okay, *Jen*, you've never steered me wrong!


----------



## Ruby296

*Corky*, thanks for the curler info. You must have the original one. I bought that one too & like it but I'm intrigued by the new *s curler*. I still use my Shu Hard eyebrow pencil too, I go between that & Clinique brow shaper everyday. My pencil is just like Jen's, almost the same length as when it was brand new at least 2 yrs ago. I bought 2 so these will literally last me forever. I've been reading reviews on the *Guerlain Crazy Paris Healthy Terracotta Powder* & now I'm lemming it. I have the 4 seasons nude bronzer & they're similar but I still want it...need to stop reading the blogs &#128513;

*Jen*, I've got the No 7 Poppy King lipstick in Intrigue too, but I had to buy it at their website as my Target doesn't carry them. It is a very nice sheer pinky/red on me. I'd like to try some other shades too.

*Cobbie*, that's a nice tote!


----------



## skyblue

Happy Birthday, *Jen*! . I hope you score some amazing accessories for your special day!


----------



## Jen

Awww, thanks *skyblue*!! I'm sure ill find some way to accessorize myself


----------



## corkyb

Happy Birthday Jen.  Hope you have a great day!
Celebrate!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Happy Birthday, Jen!  I hope your day is filled with love and laughter and some great gifts would be nice too.


----------



## Ruby296

Happy Birthday *Jen*! &#127881;&#127880;&#127873;&#127874;


----------



## Jen

Thanks everyone!  You guys are the best. I had a great day, had some relaxing time, watched some football and had dinner with all my girlfriends. Ready for bed!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> I taped Katie today and just watched Mark Ellwood give tips on bargain shopping. Here's what's on Katie's website about this.
> 
> http://katiecouric.com/features/holiday-shopping-secrets/


Great tips, *Cobbie*! Thanks for the heads' up!&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Jen

Great info, thanks *Cobbie*!


----------



## Ruby296

I posted this in a new thread but thought I'd ask here too:

My microwave croaked last night & I need a new one. It was a Kenmore (don't know the model) & worked well for about 4 yrs. I need to replace it with a small-medium sized counter model that I can preferably see in person before buying (Target, Walmart, BB & Beyond, Best Buy etc). Please give me your suggestions for a decent, not too pricey $100-150 range oven! 
Thank you, Ruby


----------



## Someone Nameless

We had one just like this in the condo we rented and it was great. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/ge-1-4-cu-ft-mid-size-microwave-black/4033139.p?id=1218642258868&skuId=4033139


----------



## Ruby296

Someone Nameless said:


> We had one just like this in the condo we rented and it was great. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/ge-1-4-cu-ft-mid-size-microwave-black/4033139.p?id=1218642258868&skuId=4033139


Thank you, SN, this one sounds great!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well....... 

My vacuum cleaner croaked today.  I have an old Electrolux (Aerus) canister that I've had forever. I hope it is nothing major but if it is the motor, that might be expensive to fix.

Any recommendations?  I love a canister.  (I have an Oreck upright and it's good but I need a canister too.)


----------



## corkyb

Miele is the absolute best canister, but you will pay a fortune.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Well.......
> 
> My vacuum cleaner croaked today. I have an old Electrolux (Aerus) canister that I've had forever. I hope it is nothing major but if it is the motor, that might be expensive to fix.
> 
> Any recommendations? I love a canister. (I have an Oreck upright and it's good but I need a canister too.)


I am so sorry to hear that, *SN*! I have had quite a variety of vacuums over the years, but my favorite is my *Dyson Animal*. Works like a dream, the canister empties easily, and works circles around any of my old vacuums. I am still amazed at how much dirt it picks up!


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> I am so sorry to hear that, *SN*! I have had quite a variety of vacuums over the years, but my favorite is my *Dyson Animal*. Works like a dream, the canister empties easily, and works circles around any of my old vacuums. I am still amazed at how much dirt it picks up!


Ditto. I'll never forget the first time I used it - I wanted to gag at the amount of cat hair that came up from what I had just recently vacuumed.


----------



## 31842

Jen said:


> Ditto. I'll never forget the first time I used it - I wanted to gag at the amount of cat hair that came up from what I had just recently vacuumed.


Me, too! I was over at my parents' place this weekend and they have a Dyson. Good god! That vacuum in a monster of suck! In all the best ways! I couldn't believe everything it ate! As soon as I have some extra cash, I'm getting a Dyson. It is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I know that Dyson's are great but I can't vacuum UNDER stuff with it...like the dresser or low things and I vacuum everywhere.  What do you do where an upright can't reach?


----------



## Jen

It has a wand that comes out of the base with attachments, so it can act sort of like a canister in that way.  I think it extends 15 feet or something like that.  It comes with this step cleaner attachment that is pretty nifty too.


----------



## Jen

Well would you look at that. I didn't know this existed!

http://www.amazon.com/Dyson-DC39-Animal-canister-cleaner/dp/B0076ZGCJK


----------



## Someone Nameless

I had seen that but it doesn't get great reviews on carpet.  My whole problem is two new wool rugs.  They shed like crazy right now and big dust bunnies appear in all the corners.  We vacuum so much and the bag gets full before we realize it.  That's what happened to mine.  It got full and overheated but the good news is.....it cooled off and it worked again......right after I bought another one on ebay.  

Oh well, it never hurts to have a spare.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I had seen that but it doesn't get great reviews on carpet. My whole problem is two new wool rugs. They shed like crazy right now and big dust bunnies appear in all the corners. We vacuum so much and the bag gets full before we realize it. That's what happened to mine. It got full and overheated but the good news is.....it cooled off and it worked again......right after I bought another one on ebay.
> 
> Oh well, it never hurts to have a spare.


I have a couple of wool rugs, too. When I vacuum them I get a HUGE amount of dust/dirt out of them! I get great satisfaction from holding that canister over the garbage bag after each time! 

I pull the wand out and put an attachment on the end for under things.


----------



## Andra

I have the Dyson Animal with the ball and it's fun to use.  I laugh when I turn corners with the thing just because I can.  But I think the wand leaves much to be desired.  The way that it pulls out of the handle is OK if I am reaching up, but if I am trying to reach down - like the floor or fireplace, I get a kink in the hose.


----------



## skyblue

UPS delivered my new *Comphy Sheets*. I washed them right away and put them on the bed. They are not quite as soft as my *Phoenix Linen *sheets, but I am confident they will soften up more with time. 

I only use a drop or two of softener in the wash cycle, and add vinegar to the rinse cycle with my *Phoenix Linens*. Do you ladies use fabric softener with the *Comphy*?


----------



## Jen

That can only be because you've washed the Phoenix ones a bunch of times!  I think the Comphy will be better after a few washes too.  When I got my new set I realized how much softer my current set was!  They'll break in.  Or maybe we just have different tastes, my Phoenix sheets have been sitting in the closet since I got the Comphy.  But, I only washed them maybe 3 or 4 times.  Maybe I should just wash 'em a couple of dozen times!  I did just get a new washer & dryer on black Friday that got delivered today....... 

They recommend Downy Ultra, actually.  I fill up the slot to the max line every time, I think that helps.  They said it actually helps the fabric somehow.  I use vinegar for everything else except my sheets and blankets.


----------



## Jen

All - just a heads up that today starts Philosophy's 30% off friends and family sale with code thankful4you through the 12th.  I got 2 more big bottles of Purity, I don't really use it as a cleanser anymore but my husband actually does and loves it.  I use it mainly to wash makeup brushes!  It's great especially at getting concealer and foundation out of brushes.


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, I wanted to tell you how much I *LOVE* that *Armani* mascara! That stuff is DA BOMB! We are at the beach---great timing considering the weather   ---and it holds up here as well! I am so glad I was able to purchase during the big sale. Thanks!!


----------



## Jen

YES!!!!!!  I'm so glad to hear that.  It is, isn't it?!  I've tried SO MANY and it's by far the best.  I'm so jealous you're at the beach, it's 6 degrees here today.  Have fun!!!!!


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> YES!!!!!! I'm so glad to hear that. It is, isn't it?! I've tried SO MANY and it's by far the best. I'm so jealous you're at the beach, it's 6 degrees here today. Have fun!!!!!


Thanks, *Jen*! Yes we did! 80 degrees and clear blue skies everyday! 

The Armani mascara stays put, and lashes are lush, curled, and separated!


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Okay, guess I'd better get it out of the box.


I had a feeling it was still in the box......


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> I had a feeling it was still in the box......


*Cobbie*, totally worth opening!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> It's open, used, and liked. _Really_ liked.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation. How did I miss this in the past? Or have I used it before and moved on to others?
> 
> I blame What's-Her-Name.


Yeah, *Cobbie*! Paired with the Diorshow Lash Maximizer: Perfection!


----------



## Jen

I'm so glad you like it too!!  I've never been good at remembering to use an eyelash primer, but the Diorlash is a good one.  Maybe I should try it again, but I don't feel like I need it as much with the Armani.

For being a shopping lover I'm incredibly uninspired this Christmas.  I think I'm caving in and doing a gift card Christmas for most people - it's a boring gift but there isn't a person alive who doesn't love gift cards!  My parents gave me a nice Amazon one this Christmas (we had ours Saturday, they'll be out of town) and I'm much more interested in how to spend it on myself than buying for others.  Weird


----------



## corkyb

Where are you giving gift cards to?  I need ideas. 
I took a fall a week ago which put a severe damper on Christmas shopping. I really can't walk around malls.  I banged up my knee.  Nothing is broken thankfully and i"m not limping, but if anybody so much as breathes heavy near my knee, I scream.  My MD bumped it today with his rolly poly chair and I thought I was going to go through the roof.  Anyway, I have NO shopping done and I need to get gift certificates in a hurry. Oh yeah, I also had quite the shiner of a black eye and swollen face, so it's also not fun to walk around and wonder why people are looking at me funny.  

Ideas, I need Ideas.

And I am the proud owner of two Armani mascaras, both the wrong kind, neither of which have come out of the box yet.


----------



## Jen

I try to personalize it. My best friend practically lives at Whole Foods so I got her one for there. Another friend Giant Eagle marketplace, another Amazon. My brother Walmart, it's about all that there is where he lives. Another couple in our exchange one to their favorite restaurant. Doesn't have to be complicated. 

Try them, they may be more fabulous!


----------



## skyblue

So sorry to hear about your fall, *corkyb*! I hope the meds kick in soon and you heal quickly!

*Amazon* gift cards are great! Perfect for _Kindle_ readers, plus you can get just about everything from Amazon. I just placed an order for my Jay Robb vanilla whey powder and Lavazza Espresso this morning. *Nordstrom*, *Sephora*, *Gas cards*, and the *American Express *gift cards are fabulous.

Can you exchange the *Armani* mascara? It's really worth it!


----------



## Sandpiper

skyblue said:


> Can you exchange the *Armani* mascara? It's really worth it!


Nordstrom won't exchange it. Nordstrom puts its own sticker on make-up. No sticker -- no exchange.


----------



## Jen

That's a good idea - take it to Nordstrom (or call them and see if you can do a free exchange by mail) and just tell them you ordered the wrong thing. Their customer service is fabulous.



Sandpiper said:


> Nordstrom won't exchange it. Nordstrom puts its own sticker on make-up. No sticker -- no exchange.


I have returned several makeup items to Nordstrom - including _used_ items. I have never seen that before??


----------



## Jen

I was reading on my iPad and totally missed the part about your fall, *Paula*!. Ouch, what a bummer! But it could have been so much worse, so I'm glad that it wasn't serious. What a perfect excuse to not have to Christmas shop!! I was at Target the other day, I will absolutely not go back there until after Christmas for any reason at all. I stood in line for 20 minutes (after spending about 10 gathering what I needed), and then was finally next - and the woman right in front of me literally had 766 items in her cart. I about fainted at the checkout line! I do all online or gift cards - I don't do malls at Christmas. NO way.

In my opinion, an Amazon GC is great for 99.9% of people. They have everything! My mom gave me a really big one for Christmas instead of a bunch of gifts. She kept apologizing about how boring and unpersonal it was - I told her to stop, I was ridiculously excited to spend it!!! I think everyone is the same way, a GC is so much better than something they will never use.


----------



## Andra

I have to go to Wal-Mart this weekend for supplies for the kitties.  I did NOT plan very well this year.  I think it will be a very late night or a crack of dawn trip.  The last time I stopped after work it was a zoo - and that was two weeks ago!
I agree with Jen about an Amazon gift card.  If your recipient shops online, that is a great way to go.  We are trying to clear out stuff that we don't use so we can get the house straightened out and I'd much rather spend Christmas money on e-books that don't take up any more space.


----------



## Jen

I had to go to Walmart yesterday to get the gift card, I could barely find a parking spot.  Luckily I didn't get a long line (literally just grabbed the gift card and went to the register) but it was CRAZY in there.  I have to go grocery shopping today and luckily my grocery store has a ton of gift cards including Amazon, I'm finishing it out there.  I have a few select actual gifts, but most people are getting GCs this year.  I'm uninspired and refuse to go shopping.


----------



## corkyb

I got two of the wrong Armani Mascaras Cobbie.  The stretchy and I think the waterproof.  I haven't opened the box.  Wonder who that sounds like?  I still have no cards or gifts except I managed to put together the three gifts for work.  Tomorrow I have to get cards and gift cards I guess.  I can't even get cards to Dallas on time now.  I bought my Dad an amazon gift card; he lost it in the Christmas rush or something.  Then I ordered for him and he only could think of one book he wanted.  SO I still owe him half the card from a year ago I think.  I think they are getting a chain restaurant card.  I have bought them tea a lot, but I think that might have run the course, unless I do a pot or something.  It would have to be Cuisineart or Brville and I can't afford Breville.  I did give them a glass pot one year with a basket in it and my step mother said the leaves go through.  So I could do a cast iron, but then she can't lift anything at all.  I'm just stuck for ideas this year.  Got my brother a cd, I think, but I'm not sure if he still listens to thm or not.  My SIL perfume, my niece I am stuck on as she is an herbalist, naturalist, earth person these days who is not well.  Ahhh well.  Not much into Christmas this year.  My mom is easy as long as it's purple.  But it's too late to get anything there.  I just was not with it this yearand the fall just took it out of me.


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> I got two of the wrong Armani Mascaras Cobbie. The stretchy and I think the waterproof. I haven't opened the box. Wonder who that sounds like? I still have no cards or gifts except I managed to put together the three gifts for work. Tomorrow I have to get cards and gift cards I guess. I can't even get cards to Dallas on time now. I bought my Dad an amazon gift card; he lost it in the Christmas rush or something. Then I ordered for him and he only could think of one book he wanted. SO I still owe him half the card from a year ago I think. I think they are getting a chain restaurant card. I have bought them tea a lot, but I think that might have run the course, unless I do a pot or something. It would have to be Cuisineart or Brville and I can't afford Breville. I did give them a glass pot one year with a basket in it and my step mother said the leaves go through. So I could do a cast iron, but then she can't lift anything at all. I'm just stuck for ideas this year. Got my brother a cd, I think, but I'm not sure if he still listens to thm or not. My SIL perfume, my niece I am stuck on as she is an herbalist, naturalist, earth person these days who is not well. Ahhh well. Not much into Christmas this year. My mom is easy as long as it's purple. But it's too late to get anything there. I just was not with it this yearand the fall just took it out of me.


How about *Teavana's Perfect Tea Maker*? It's $19.95. I love mine! Tea leaves do not leak out into the tea.

You need to exchange that *Armani mascara*! It's easily become my _favorite_. Thanks again, *Jen*!


----------



## Jen

Cobbie said:


> Why, whoever could you be talking about?


Definitely _not_ you. 

I'm so glad!! I don't even look at other mascara anymore, it's just perfect. I agree *Paula*, exchange it. They'll let you. I also agree about the Perfect Teamaker, if they don't have one they should. I do have to say I am obsessed with my Breville but go to the Perfect Teamaker when I just want one cup.


----------



## skyblue

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! . I am looking forward to beginning a new year! 

I received an e-mail from *RuVal Linens*. They are having a *5 day Flash Sale: 30% OFF! The sale is good only until 1/3/14. Code: FLASH2014*


----------



## skyblue

Only _ONE MORE DAY_ for the *RUVAL* sale! Anybody pick up some fabulous linens for *30% OFF*?


----------



## Jen

I'm just kicking myself for ordering a second set at full price just a few months ago!  

Happy New Year, ladies!!!  I hope everyone has a fabulous (and accessorized  ) 2014!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Great sale but I've become much more minimalist and I'm happy with the two sets I have - one to use and a spare.

Happy New Year!  Can't wait to see what the hot new must have Accessories are for 2014!


----------



## Addie

Happy New Year, ladies!

I can see you all have continued to shop up a storm. Love it! 

I've been doing a bit of shopping as well, but I'll save that for another post.

I've missed you all a ton! I'm now living in Connecticut working for the NBC station. I've been here for just over six months and am loving it. The people are great, and the state is beautiful.
It's snowing a ton here right now, so that'll be interesting when I drive to work tomorrow. It's also supposed to be bitterly cold for the next few days, even into the negative temps! I know many of you are used to that, but can you believe I've never actually experienced a negative temperature before? Brr!

I need to go through all these posts I've missed! (and I'm sure make a very very long list )


----------



## skyblue

Addie said:


> Happy New Year, ladies!
> 
> I can see you all have continued to shop up a storm. Love it!
> 
> I've been doing a bit of shopping as well, but I'll save that for another post.
> 
> I've missed you all a ton! I'm now living in Connecticut working for the NBC station. I've been here for just over six months and am loving it. The people are great, and the state is beautiful.
> It's snowing a ton here right now, so that'll be interesting when I drive to work tomorrow. It's also supposed to be bitterly cold for the next few days, even into the negative temps! I know many of you are used to that, but can you believe I've never actually experienced a negative temperature before? Brr!
> 
> I need to go through all these posts I've missed! (and I'm sure make a very very long list )


*Addie*, it's so good to see you! Glad that you love your new job and new location! Stay warm and safe! Check back later and update us on all your cool purchases!


----------



## ellesu

Hi *Addie*! Good to hear from you. Be safe (and warm)!

Thank you *skyblue* (I guess).  I picked up a queen Comphy blanket. They only had pink blush left but I want to put it in my Comphy or Phoenix (I can't remember which they are) duvets. I hope it works. With my current lifestyle I was tempted to pick up two - one for home and one for the apt.

Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies - and any lurking gents!


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies! Just wanted to pop by to wish you all a very Happy New Year! May 2014 be a wonderful one, filled with fun accessories purchases 

I see that you have all kept busy and have made lots of fun purchases! My shopping has been reduced a great deal since I moved, as, well, there really isn't anything fun to buy here in Myanmar. Thank goodness for regular trips to Bangkok where I have access to a whole bunch of wonderful Japanese cosmetics , and for amazing friends who allow me to indulge and are the masters of overseas postage mailing 

I also wanted to introduce the little monster who has taken over my life since a few weeks ago - thanks to a wonderful US based fairy, she is kept well accessorized . Meet Zoe, my little love:




























She is definitely keeping me busy and happy (ok, sometimes I really want to kill her and scream in frustration, lol, she IS a handful )!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, she is beautiful and looks so innocent.


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> Neo, she is beautiful and looks so innocent.


Thank you SN! But trust me when I say that looks can be deceiving . Although, she is an absolute sweetheart and doesn't have a mean bone in her, she will NEVER miss an opportunity for mischief, LOL


----------



## skyblue

*Neo*, Zoe is such a cutie pie! Keep your shoes and bags locked up, and enjoy your sweet pup!


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> *Neo*, Zoe is such a cutie pie! Keep your shoes and bags locked up, and enjoy your sweet pup!


Thank you Skyblue! I had shoe closets made before she arrived, and that was one of the best decisions EVER, lol! My bags are out of reach (for now), but will need to reassess when she grows 

At this point, her biggest pleasure is to sneak into the bathrooms (where she isn't allowed) and go nuts on the toilet paper, LOL


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Thank you Skyblue! I had shoe closets made before she arrived, and that was one of the best decisions EVER, lol! My bags are out of reach (for now), but will need to reassess when she grows
> 
> At this point, her biggest pleasure is to sneak into the bathrooms (where she isn't allowed) and go nuts on the toilet paper, LOL


I remember so well the toilet paper days! Jack would sneak off and return minutes later with a tiny piece of the end of the roll in his mouth, winding the whole roll around everything. Fortunately, he outgrew that, but we still close bathroom doors when we leave him in the house.

Zoe looks like she will be big. I am sure she will be great company for you. I love it that you have a dog!


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Cobbie*, I love pocket dogs. We had a yorkie (years ago) and a miniature poodle. When the yorkie died, I got another poodle. They have all be so smart and sooooo easy to house train. I hope Luke will be as easy to train as my dogs were.

Sadly my white poodle went to doggie heaven right after all of our Christmas festivities on Christmas Eve.


----------



## skyblue

*Cobbie*, a friend of mine has a Havanese and it is a wonderful dog! He is so loving, smart and sweet! Our tiny Yorkie is as sweet as they come, and super smart. She is very good about telling me exactly what she wants. She holds her own with the big dogs. I bet Luke will be trained quickly, but you won't want to give him back!


----------



## Ruby296

Happy New Year All! *Addie*, so nice to hear your updates & congrats on your new job! CT is nice, there's some good shopping there too &#128515;. I have a good friend in Fairfield County & always enjoy my time there. I hope you're used to the cold northeast & are managing to stay warm. This has been a brutally cold winter so far. *Neo*, glad you popped in! Your Zoe is adorable & she sounds like she's full of life! I've always been a cat person so I've never had to stay one step ahead of puppy antics but it sounds like you're on top of it! The girls & I had a really nice long holiday break this year. Visited my family, saw some friends, ate lots of cookies & got a fair bit of rest. School resumes tomorrow & it's back to the daily grind. Getting up at 6 am will be a bit of an unwelcome shock though.


----------



## Jen

*Addie*, how great to see you!!! Congrats on the move and job, too - very exciting!!! I've never been to CT but from what I've seen it looks beautiful.

*Neo*, so good to see you (& Zoe!) too!! She's so cute I can't stand it. She does look like trouble, though!! I also love that you have a dog, she may not have a mean bone in her body - but I bet she'll grow one if anyone ever tries to hurt you. You'll be such great company for each other!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, *Paula*!!!!! Have a wonderful day & buy yourself something nice.

Stay warm, everyone. It's going to be -13 here by tomorrow night. "Feels like" -40. UGH. Luckily we escaped the snow with less than 1" (at 11:00 last night they said 2-4", unbelievable!) but less than 1 hour west of us got over 8". Crazy! You especially be careful, *Ruby* - from what the news said this morning your area will be pretty bad. I do NOT like this winter one bit!!!!


----------



## skyblue

Happy Birthday, *Paula*!

*Ruby*, so glad you had a restful break!

We are currently at -18 degrees. With wind chill, -45 degrees!


----------



## Ruby296

*SN*, I'm sorry I completely missed your note about your poodle. I'm so sorry for your loss, I send you hugs.

Happy Birthday, *Paula*! Hope you're having a great day & that you're treating yourself to something special.

The temps have dropped 30 degrees throughout the day & the wind is starting to really kick in. I am crossing my fingers that school is closed tomorrow. We are supposed to have windchills in the -25-30 range. Some of these kids have to wait for 15-20 mins for the bus & it's dangerously cold for that. I will drive my kids if there's school but I don't want to go out at all tomorrow. Stay warm everyone & be safe. Ruby


----------



## Addie

Thanks for the welcome back, ladies! I can't promise to stay warm, but I can promise to be safe.  I still can't believe how bitterly cold it gets!

*Neo*, Zoe is adorable! I call my little pup a monster too. She looks so sweet that I'm sure it's very difficult to stay mad at her. They're very good at getting away with nearly everything. 
Such a cutie!!

*Cobbie*, I found Addie (a Yorkie) the most difficult dog to potty train. She still likes to leave me surprises now and then. Hopefully Luke isn't as difficult, but even if he is, he'll more than make up for it by being lovable and adorable.
Connecticut is very beautiful and very cold. I always used to wish for rain when I lived in Texas and less clear-blue-sky days. Since I moved to the NE, all I want are some of those beautiful Texas days. That and barbecue.
I'm a wuss too! They occasionally tease me about it up here, but I just remind them they were melting when it was in the low 90s and I was in heaven.

*SN*, I'm sorry to hear about your poodle. They're wonderful dogs. I had one from five until college and I still miss her a ton.

*Ruby*, the shopping is much better here than it was in Albany. There's actually a Nordstrom here, so I'm pretty content. 
Glad to hear you got to spend some good quality time with family and friends.

*Corky*, Happy Belated Birthday!!

*Jen*, I keep waiting to get used to these frigid temperatures! I'm starting to think it may never happen. Even after all my layering I'm still cold!

As far as some makeup favorites? I've been loving the Lorac Pro Palette. Have any of you ladies tried it yet? They have a row of shimmery eyeshadows and a row of matte.
And I've gone back to an old foundation favorite here: Guerlain's Lingerie de Peau, though I still really want to try the Burberry Sheer Luminous.
As far as fragrance, I've been adoring the Jo Malone Blackberry & Bay. It smells like fresh vines but then dries down to this wonderfully soft cologne.
I'm still using the Shu eyebrow pencil. In fact, during their 25% off sale, I bought one for my mom and a backup for me. I still have a ton of product left from my first pencil, so I do question if I'll ever touch the backup.
I've been loving Benefit's Rockateur blush. It's a softer look with a lovely glow. I hate Benefit's blush packaging so much that I've never bothered purchasing one of their blushes, but I had to have this one.
I've also been obsessing over Chanel's recent limited edition quad (from Fall) and limited edition quint (from Winter).
And I will never be without NARS' Radiant Creamy Concealer. I'm using it for under eyes and spots. It's a bit thick, but still creamy with amazing coverage.
   
I'm sure I have a ton more favorites, but those are the ones that I can think of off the top of my head. And you know I'm still madly in love with my Shiseido cottons!


----------



## skyblue

*Addie*, I have that LORAC palette. Her eyeshadows are lovely. I may try the Benefit blush. I need a change, and that looks nice. I agree, however, that the packaging is _horrible_!

I am about ready to open a new *Guerlain Météorites*. I don't know how long ago *Neo* introduced us to them--2 years ago perhaps--but I still use mine everyday!


----------



## Jen

I have that Lorac palette too, it's my go to for travel. If you haven't tried the eyeshadow primer, definitely do - it's my HG for sure and I've tried them all. I also still use my meteorites sometimes, but honestly my go to is still to this day the LE and almost impossible to get Burberry sheer summer glow. I'll probably go back to the meteorites full time when that finally dies. I'll probably seriously cry when it does, I hate LE products.

I like this my favorite makeup idea, we should all do that! I have so many that I alternate between, but here goes. Foundation is probably my Burberry Sheer. Concealer is the Hourglass stick, I would never have picked up a stick but when I was in NYC a few months ago the guy at SpaceNK put it on me and I fell in love. It's fantastic. I've actually changed my eyeliner to the Marc Jacobs gel ones, they're amazing! I really like his gel foundation, too. Tom Ford for eyeshadow, my current obsession is Seductive Rose. The sparkle is unlike anything I've ever seen in eyeshadow, I picked it up in NYC too. I had no intention of buying it, but just couldn't leave it there. Mascara by far the Armani (regular). Blush, hmm. Probably my Kevin Aucoin Natura, it's this gorgeous glow sort of like what you described *Addie*. I need to check out that Rockateur, I did a quick search and it looks gorgeous. I don't like their packaging either, their whole marketing campaign feels gimmicky. I've never been too into their products, that's probably part of why! Oh yes, Shiseido cottons will be with me forever!


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> I am about ready to open a new *Guerlain Météorites*. I don't know how long ago *Neo* introduced us to them--2 years ago perhaps--but I still use mine everyday!


I still have my Meteorites too, after at least 1.5 years. I use it almost everyday, and am only about 1/2 through the tin. Love them! Thanks *Neo*!


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> I still have my Meteorites too, after at least 1.5 years. I use it almost everyday, and am only about 1/2 through the tin. Love them! Thanks *Neo*!


I checked back through the thread and discovered that I purchased the *Météorites* _December 2010_, so they lasted 3 years! Incredible!


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> I checked back through the thread and discovered that I purchased the *Météorites* _December 2010_, so they lasted 3 years! Incredible!


I just checked my order....Feb 2012.....nearly 2 years! I bet I have more than a year left!


----------



## Jen

I just wanted to share something amazing that all women should know! Whenever someone has a birthday at work, a coworker of mine brings something sweet, it varies. Today she made lava cake in a microwave rice cooker in 7-1/2 minutes, and it is AMAZING. You take regular cake mix, and pour all the ingredients it calls for, mix it up - then drop in 3 huge spoonfulls of icing. Microwave 7-7-1/2 minutes. Take the lid off, put a plate up side down on top, and flip it over. The cake pops out and the lava icing spills over the top. OMG, is this GOOD. And unfortunately I looked up the microwave rice cooker and it's only $8! She only uses the pot and the lid, not the insert for rice.

Sorry link maker won't work on this one - 
http://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Ware-Microwave-Rice-Cooker/dp/B0007M2BMQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1389374104&sr=8-2&keywords=microwave+rice+cooker

This actually might be a very bad thing for women to know......


----------



## skyblue

*Jen*, I tried to order more *Lorac eyelid primer *at Sephora, but it's not there! In fact, the total number of Lorac products is 13! I checked at Sephora today and the entire Lorac section is *GONE*! The SA said Lorac's been removed from their store. I picked up some *Laura Mercier* instead. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Jen

NO!!!!  First my favorite eyeliner, now this.  I did a quick search, looks like it's still available everywhere else.  Sephora drives me nuts when they do this!  Beauty.com still has it, and they have 20% more often than Sephora, so I'll just have to remember that.


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> NO!!!! First my favorite eyeliner, now this. I did a quick search, looks like it's still available everywhere else. Sephora drives me nuts when they do this! Beauty.com still has it, and they have 20% more often than Sephora, so I'll just have to remember that.





Jen said:


> NO!!!! First my favorite eyeliner, now this. I did a quick search, looks like it's still available everywhere else. Sephora drives me nuts when they do this! Beauty.com still has it, and they have 20% more often than Sephora, so I'll just have to remember that.





Jen said:


> NO!!!! First my favorite eyeliner, now this. I did a quick search, looks like it's still available everywhere else. Sephora drives me nuts when they do this! Beauty.com still has it, and they have 20% more often than Sephora, so I'll just have to remember that.


*Jen*, I know, right? I didn't want to take a chance of completely running out so I went with Mercier.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *Skyblue*, please let us know how you like the Mercier primer. Amazon Prime and Nordstrom both have the Lorac.


Day 1 and I *LOVE* it!!   . Wow! Eyeshadow and liner (even on the lower lash line) stayed put. No budging!! It is offered in different shades to match your skin tone, and applied with a wand applicator. The applicator made it easier to apply along the lower lash line to hold the liner. I'll give it more time, but so far this one is a winner. 

*Cobbie*, thanks for the heads' up on additional sources for the Lorac if I decide to switch back.


----------



## Jane917

I am thinking I should try a CC cream. Any suggestions?


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> I am thinking I should try a CC cream. Any suggestions?


Hi *Jane*! I just ordered *Tarte's BB cream*. I had every intention of using a _CC_ _cream_ next, but I loved the texture of Tarte's when I was in Sephora. I hope I like it!


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> Hi *Jane*! I just ordered *Tarte's BB cream*. I had every intention of using a _CC_ _cream_ next, but I loved the texture of Tarte's when I was in Sephora. I hope I like it!


OK, I am a bit behind. What is the difference between BB cream and CC cream?


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> Me, too. Here a chart on these creams. If you can figure it out you're a better person than I am.
> 
> http://www.youbeauty.com/skin/columns/beauty-informer/bb-cc-dd-creams-differences


Cobbie, it all comes down to this......I am not a better person than you are. 

My SA at Macy's gave me a sample of of Lancome DreamTone, which is supposed to correct/conceal. At a price of $98 for the full size, it had better turn me into Meryl Streep!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday, Neo.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Neo, is it your birthday?  Happy, happy Birthday to YOU!!!!

I need help!!!!  Desperately.  My cuticles are a mess - dry, pulled and cracked.  I've tried everything and worked diligently at it but they are not much better.  Does anyone have a magic solution?


----------



## Jen

HAPPY birthday, *Neo*!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyblue

Happy Birthday, *Neo*!! I hope you and Zoe are enjoying your day! 

Dry cuticles? I use *Aquaphor* on mine. I carry a little tube in my purse, and have a big one at home.

I'm trying to quit using antibacterial soap which has been determined to be bad for us. I've been using L'Occitane bar soap in my bathrooms, but I need a good liquid soap for my kitchen soap dispenser: Moisturizing, nondrying and relatively inexpensive. Suggestions?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I need to do that too, *Skyblue*, but haven't changed my hand soap yet. We could make our own. http://www.homemademommy.net/2013/07/easy-homemade-foaming-hand-soap.html


----------



## Neo

Geoff, ladies, thank you so so much for thinking of me and remembering - I can't begin to tell you how touched I am!!!!!!!!! It was indeed my birthday, my first one in Myanmar, and it was just lovely to have the sun shining and warmth on this day  

Hugs to you all, I miss you!!!!!!!


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> Geoff, ladies, thank you so so much for thinking of me and remembering - I can't begin to tell you how touched I am!!!!!!!!! It was indeed my birthday, my first one in Myanmar, and it was just lovely to have the sun shining and warmth on this day
> 
> Hugs to you all, I miss you!!!!!!!


_Wonderful_!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I need to do that too, *Skyblue*, but haven't changed my hand soap yet. We could make our own. http://www.homemademommy.net/2013/07/easy-homemade-foaming-hand-soap.html


*SN*, Do you make your laundry detergent, too? I think making our own might be good. Is it gentle, or are our hands and cuticles going to become rough and ragged?


----------



## Jen

I like Meyer's soaps, not on the cheap side but are mainly natural ingredients and are gentle on the hands. I'd love to think I'd make soap......but I won't 

http://www.mrsmeyers.com/category/Product/Hand-Body/pc/2155/2173.uts

ETA - I get mine at Target, but I think they're in all regular grocery stores.


----------



## SunshineOnMe

Sally Hansen makes a good cuticle cream remover, and then the aquaphor does work wonders!!

Happy Birthday Neo! LOL You don't know me, but I always seem to show up when there's cake. Wait, is there cake? *whips up a cake with frosting flowers* phew!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I haven't made that hand soap, I was just thinking that might be a solution but I'm not sure if it is gentle.  I did make that homemade laundry detergent when everyone first started talking about it.  I liked the homemade laundry detergent OK but apparently not enough that I keep making it.  I've been getting All Free and Clear at Sam's Wholesale. 

My hubby has been doing kitchen clean up to try to spare my cuticles.


----------



## Jen

Someone Nameless said:


> My hubby has been doing kitchen clean up to try to spare my cuticles.


So, um......you sure you want to try to fix them?


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I haven't made that hand soap, I was just thinking that might be a solution but I'm not sure if it is gentle. I did make that homemade laundry detergent when everyone first started talking about it. I liked the homemade laundry detergent OK but apparently not enough that I keep making it. I've been getting All Free and Clear at Sam's Wholesale.
> 
> My hubby has been doing kitchen clean up to try to spare my cuticles.


We use *All Free and Clear*, too. It's what our dermatologist recommended.



Jen said:


> So, um......you sure you want to try to fix them?


----------



## Someone Nameless

My feet are dry too.  I need lots of foot rubs with lotion.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Sephora has triple rewards points on all fragrances until Feb 14. Today I picked up Elizabeth & James Nirvana Black. It's completely different from what I normally wear (Philosophy Falling in Love) but I fell in love with it. 

I also got some new foundation, Make Up For Ever HD Foundation and some Josie Maran Pure Argan Milk. (That Milk is AMAZING.. my ultra dry skin just soaked it up)


----------



## SunshineOnMe

I love Philosophy falling in love


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got some Qtica Cuticle Repair Balm and it's the best thing yet....although I'm still not able to do dishes.    Check it out on Ulta or Makeup Alley.  You might want to give it a try.


----------



## Jen

Sometimes ignorance is bliss.....once I read what was in perfume I had to throw all mine away. I gave most of it away, though I felt a little guilty about it. If you do wear it, try to spray it more on your clothes. It's toxic stuff, some of the ingredients in some major perfumes are known cancer causing ingredients, but they aren't regulated since it's not ingested - but what do you think happens to things you put on your skin? It's honestly no wonder there is so much cancer in the world, between that and the stuff we spray on our food to keep bugs away.

Sorry, I'll get off my high horse!! It's sad though, I miss nice perfumes like I miss my high heels. I also follow the Non Blonde who is a beauty and perfume blogger, I'm always so intrigued especially by all the pretty bottles. I could see myself getting seriously addicted to collecting them! I use oils from the Oil Bar - it's a company that makes perfume dupes out of natural oils. They aren't very long lasting, but they come in roller balls so I have one in my purse, one in my car and one on my desk at work.

I'll check that out *SN*, thanks. I use L'Occitaine shea butter hand cream (by the bucket in the winter it seems) and it helps a lot with my cuticles too.

My feet are dry, too! But that's one thing my husband won't do. He's really anti-feet. What a bummer.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yikes. I also keep seeing the thing on Facebook about antiperspirant/deodorants and breast cancer. We can't win.

With my hubby's cancer I really believe it was chemicals. We always had the most beautiful lawn and flower beds, BUT he was constantly spraying for weeds, fertilizing, etc, etc....

I don't feel like I've had a bath unless I have on my perfume. What about making our own or perfume from oils? I know a lot of people that do this. I wonder if it is safe. http://www.hoveparfumeur.com

Jen, do you have a moisturizing hand soap recommendation?


----------



## Jen

I only use deodorant when absolutely necessary (hot summer days or yoga class mainly for the sake of others), for the same reason. I tried Tom's natural but it's only deoderant so that didn't help me much at all. Honestly that's a good possibility, that stuff is toxic! I always wonder.....we spray out food with things so nasty that nothing else wants to eat it - yet we put it in our bodies. Hmm. I go so far out of my way and spend so much more to buy organic, but I really feel strongly about it. The most recent discovery was potatoes - they spray potatoes with something called bud nip so that buds won't grow on it. Gross. Unfortunately the more you read the more freaked out you get.

I've never tried to make any, but I'm sure that would work. Honestly if you have favorite perfumes give the Oil Bar a try, they have hundreds of dupes. My absolute favorite is Chanel Coco Mademoiselle. But the cool thing is that they have body lotion, massage oils, shea butter, all kinds of stuff - and you can have anything infused with your fragrance. They also just have oils to burn for scenting rooms. They're actually based here in Columbus but ship all over. 
http://www.theoilbar.com/

I use Meyer's soaps mainly, but mostly since they're mainly natural ingredients. I still tend to still use hand cream every single time I wash my hands, so I guess it's not that moisturizing. I'm sure L'Occitaine's is awesome, but likely very pricey for hand soap. Usually I count on the lotion to be what is moisturizing.


----------



## sjc

Happy Belated Birthday NEO!!

One must have item (Used it three times since I got it) EXCHANGED one type FOR this one!!!
Reason this one is a MUST over the OTHERS:
1. Cable Ends are HEAVY DUTY!!! The others were thin and flimsy...cheesy.
2. Long Reach...
3. Like the way it stores away. Wrap and clip around its own self.
4. Works like a charm. Easy to use!!
5. ****NO need of second vehicle or AAA's long wait times!!

http://www.amazon.com/Clore-JNC300XL-Jump-N-Carry-Ultraportable-12-Volt/dp/B000XQ9MGE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391899563&sr=8-2&keywords=clore


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *sjc*, that looks like a handy tool to have.
> 
> *Skyblue*, I finally tried the Diorshow Lash Maximizer and it's great! I had been using the Shiseido Nourishing Mascara Base but my lashes never stayed curled. With the DLM my lashes are not only curled but the Armani mascara glides on so smoothly. And my lashes look full and fabulous.  Thanks for the recommdation.
> 
> *Addie*, thanks for the feedback on housebreaking Addie. So far when I've had my granddog we've had pretty good luck. Of course, I take him out very frequently, sometimes with good results and sometimes not. It's a work in progress.


Yeah, *Cobbie*!!! I am so happy that you finally tried the *Dior Lash Maximizer* and love it as much as I do!!   . It really is an amazing product! Paired with *Jen's* _Armani_ mascara, PERFECTION!


----------



## Jen

I tried it a year or so ago and didn't much like it. Maybe I should try again. Do you ladies let it dry, or no?


----------



## skyblue

Jen said:


> I tried it a year or so ago and didn't much like it. Maybe I should try again. Do you ladies let it dry, or no?


*Jen*, don't let it dry! It doesn't work if you let it dry.


----------



## Jen

Maybe that was my problem, I feel like someone told me to let it dry.  Okay, I'll order it again and give it another try.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Not shopping related but today is the one year anniversary of the tornado that ripped through our house.  I am reminded again of the kindness of so many of you and I am eternally grateful.

I made a video and am sharing it here but will probably come back and delete later.


----------



## Jen

Wow, a year already.  What a beautiful house you had, my heart still breaks for you.  I'm grateful that everyone was okay, but to watch so many years of memories and precious collected things is something be destroyed like that is just so heart breaking.  It's one thing to hear it, and another to see it.  Are you rebuilding on that gorgeous lot?  I can't remember if you said you were going to or not.


----------



## Someone Nameless

No Jen, we sold the lot and have bought a townhouse where we stayed after the tornado.  All of that stuff can be replaced but the most important thing is all of the people in those photos and we are alive.


----------



## Hippie2MARS

skyblue said:


> *SN*, Do you make your laundry detergent, too? I think making our own might be good. Is it gentle, or are our hands and cuticles going to become rough and ragged?


I make my own laundry detergent!


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, ladies. I want eyelashes like Cybil Shepherd. What do I use to make mine look like this? Would that be the Diorshow Maximizer and Jen's Armani Eyes to kill? I usually get waterproof mascara because of my contacts but which one is it that all of you wear? Please tell me and where to buy it.   Thank you!


----------



## Jen

That will help, along with maybe a lash separator, but it looks to me she's using Latisse or something. I've read several times that castor oil rubbed on lashes at night helps stimulate growth. I'd rather do that than Latisse, who knows what is in that stuff!


----------



## Jen

I remembered something I pinned on Pinterest - 

"Wash an old mascara container and fill with: 1/4 of the container with Castor Oil, 1/2 Vitamin E Oil, 1/4 Aloe Vera Gel. Mix the concoction together as well as you can with your mascara wand, and apply a light layer to lashes (or brows) every night before bed. Castor oil thickens your lashes while aloe vera gel lengthens. Vitamin E accelerates length. Give it a month for results."

Worth a shot!


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, I'll be the guinea pig and try it.  Which Armani mascara was it that you use, Jen?  If it is not waterproof do you have problems with it flaking or sweating off at the gym?  I wear contacts and have always used waterproof.  Thank you!


----------



## Jen

I don't do waterproof, I don't like how hard it is to remove. It rarely flakes, but I also remove it before exercising so can't be much help there. I don't have contacts, either!


----------



## skyblue

My eyelashes look the best with *Dior Lash Maximizer *and *Armani Eyes to Kill*. I don't use waterproof, so I can't vouch for a different formula. Take time to separate your lashes as you apply for best results.


----------



## Jen

Sorry, I didn't clarify - I use Armani Eyes to Kill (regular), too.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday to Ruby.
She has not been on in a little over a week, and not posted here since January.
Hope she sees this.....


----------



## skyblue

Thanks, *Geoff*, for the heads' up! Also for bringing the _accessories thread_ back from extinction! 

Happy Birthday, *Ruby*!!! Sending you bushels of good wishes and blessings as you celebrate your special day with your girls!!


----------



## Jen

Happy birthday, Ruby!  Hope you're doing well.


----------



## geoffthomas

I do my best to help out....


----------



## skyblue

OOOooo! Fabulous bag and shoes, *Cobbie*! . It's a perfect pop of color for our winter saturated area. Only you could find matching Tieks! . I am about ready to put my black satchel to rest and pull out my brighter handbags. I don't have anything that snazzy, though! . Enjoy!


----------



## Jen

I'm obsessed with the combo of that purse and those shoes!!!!!! I don't dare what "they" say anyway, I think that is so much fun. That will make any outfit bright and fun. And so many colors to match with it, perfect.

I meant to say hi to you, *geoffthomas*. I hope you've been doing well, too!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Happy Birthday, *Ruby*! I hope your day was special and surrounded with love and laughter.

*Cobbie*, I'm lusting after that bag and shoes. LOVE IT!!! Where on earth did you find a bag that matched Tieks?


----------



## Someone Nameless

Well, there you go if you are not supposed to match your bag and shoes....but I love it!


----------



## corkyb

Happy Birthday Ruby.  I hope you had a wonderful day and come by soon to tell us you are well and have purchased all kinds of new things.  Didn't she sell her house in Binghamton?  

Cobbie, only you could find a bag and THEN find Teiks to match.  

I miss this board.  Not feeing real great.  

Sandra did you try that castor oil on your eyes?  Does it still smell?  Does it work?  

Paula


----------



## Someone Nameless

I bought it all but have not had the nerve to mix it all and apply to my eyelashes.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday today to Cobbie!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Wooohoooo!  Happy, happy birthday Cobbie.


----------



## Jen

HAPPY birthday, *Cobbie!* Please buy something fabulous for yourself then tell us all about it


----------



## skyblue

Happy Birthday, *Cobbie*!! . I hope your day is filled with love and laughter and presents!! . I agree with *Jen*: Tell us what you got!!!


----------



## Jen

That's okay, I'll go ahead and tempt you - in the spirit of this thread being revived and it being yours and Ruby's birthdays I need to share something that all women should go out and buy right now. I'll warn you - it's not cheap, but it's possibly the most amazing thing to happen to my makeup world in quite some time. And I discovered it by wandering the aisles of my beloved Container Store just by accident. This makeup mirror is AMAZING. I've had it for 3 days, and I can honestly say my makeup looks 10x better. Now if you're going to get it, use a 20% coupon at Bed Bath and Beyond like I did. Still not cheap, I know. But seriously amazing if you put on makeup daily. And it has a 5 year warranty. I'm always buying new ones before that! It's perfectly magnified, I can still see my face but very (almost TOO) detailed. And the light is wonderful, too. Bright but not too fluorescent fake. I won't lie that I also love the sensor and the fact that there are no more cords on my pretty vanity. I just LOVE this thing. Simplehuman really does make the best products. If you need a new soap dispenser go for theirs, I'll never buy another one. Anyway, here it is -

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/simplehuman-reg-5x-sensor-vanity-mirror/1041483503

(sorry, the Amazon page is being super weird with picture link, so I went ahead and linked BBB)

Happy birthday to *Cobbie*?


----------



## Ruby296

Thank you *Geoff, SN, Cobbie, Skyblue, & Corky* for the birthday wishes! I apologize for being absent from KB for so long. I've missed you all and will try my best to check in here more often. I've been very busy w/my girls. They're both involved in lots of extracurricular activities and I run them from one thing to the next almost everyday. We did manage to get to my parents' house last weekend for my birthday and that was really nice. We hadn't been back since the holidays as the winter from hell wasn't conducive to traveling much. My girls baked me a delicious birthday cake (w/help from my mom) and I received a beautiful scarf and bracelet from them. I haven't been buying a whole lot lately, although I found a great Indie perfumer in Seattle and have gotten a couple of gorgeous fragrances there. The name is *Sweet Anthem* www.sweetanthem.com and I highly recommend Meredith's stuff. It's a little pricier than some but everything about her stuff is amazing to me. I also had to get new contacts and glasses but that's not exactly a fun purchase. Found great frames but the eye place I've been going to for years managed to mess up my RX twice now. I'm returning the glasses tomorrow and may try an on-line place. Has anyone here ever bought glasses on-line? I've heard good things about Zenni Optical and Warby Parker.

*Cobbie*, Happy Belated Birthday to you! I hope you had a great day too. Your bag and shoes are amazing, I can't believe you didn't buy them together. Still haven't bought a pair of Tieks! I'm holding out for flip flop weather, but at this rate it may not come until August. There are currently snow flurries flying around outside 
Hugs to all, Ruby


----------



## Jane917

Nice to see you again, Ruby!


----------



## corkyb

Happppppy Belated Birthday Cobbie. = Sorry I missed it.  
I, too, want to hear what you eventually received, purchased,  for your birthday.  I know it's something GOOD.
More Tieks probably.  

Speaking of Teiks, I was at work at a training and sitting next to a woman who had on a pair of snakeskin flats.  I thought, nahhhh, must be knock offs and I didn't see the blue.  She's not a big spender and would be the last person I would expect to have Tieks.  I only sawa glimps of them and forgot about it.  So the other day, I'm walking down the hall behind her and what do I see but that tell tale turquoise stripe down the back of a pair of (can't remember, green, maybe) Tieks.  I started whooping, "I can't believe you have Tieks, were those copper snake heads you had on tieks too? She couldn't believe I'd ever heard of Tieks.  We laughed and I told her all about my online friends who have sent photos of their 20 pair in a circle and get free pairs every year.  

I still can't believe she was wearing tieks.  She's nuts about about them.  Small world.

Ruby, It's so good to see you back and I saw flurrries this morning too.  I tried to tell myself it was the white stuff from the Cottonwood or Poplars we get off the tree in the SPring, but I couldn't make it fly.  

My big news is I'm retiring next month!  I cannot work another minute.    
I'm scared to death though as I never in my life not worked.  I can't imagine not working.  But I am so overwhelmed and tired that it will be a welcome relief to not to have to do anything.  But that's also the scary part.  

I may be relocating to Dallas in a year or so.  Not sure about that, but my closest family is there.  Scary too though.  I'm just sceered, I guess.


----------



## Jen

Congratulations, *Paula*!!! That's fantastic news! Don't worry, I'm sure you'll find ways to occupy your time. It's what we work our whole lives for, enjoy it!!!! Think of things that you've been interested in over the years but haven't had time for - now you'll have time! I wouldn't blame you for getting out of dodge and down to Dallas, though - no more winter!!!

I've discovered a few random friends through facebook that have Tieks. Not surprised, they're the best shoes ever! I actually only got one free pair, a $100 gift card and a couple different boxes of goodies. Thanks to their Valentine's Day box, I'm now completely addicted to purely elizabeth granola!


----------



## Jane917

corkyb said:


> My big news is I'm retiring next month! I cannot work another minute.
> I'm scared to death though as I never in my life not worked. I can't imagine not working. But I am so overwhelmed and tired that it will be a welcome relief to not to have to do anything. But that's also the scary part.
> 
> I may be relocating to Dallas in a year or so. Not sure about that, but my closest family is there. Scary too though. I'm just sceered, I guess.


Congratulations on your upcoming retirement! I retired a couple of years ago. I am still doing some contract work that keeps my in the profession, but I honestly don't know how I ever found time to work full time.


----------



## hudsonam

Jen said:


> I only use deodorant when absolutely necessary (hot summer days or yoga class mainly for the sake of others), for the same reason. I tried Tom's natural but it's only deoderant so that didn't help me much at all. Honestly that's a good possibility, that stuff is toxic! I always wonder.....we spray out food with things so nasty that nothing else wants to eat it - yet we put it in our bodies. Hmm. I go so far out of my way and spend so much more to buy organic, but I really feel strongly about it. The most recent discovery was potatoes - they spray potatoes with something called bud nip so that buds won't grow on it. Gross. Unfortunately the more you read the more freaked out you get.
> 
> I've never tried to make any, but I'm sure that would work. Honestly if you have favorite perfumes give the Oil Bar a try, they have hundreds of dupes. My absolute favorite is Chanel Coco Mademoiselle. But the cool thing is that they have body lotion, massage oils, shea butter, all kinds of stuff - and you can have anything infused with your fragrance. They also just have oils to burn for scenting rooms. They're actually based here in Columbus but ship all over.
> http://www.theoilbar.com/
> 
> I use Meyer's soaps mainly, but mostly since they're mainly natural ingredients. I still tend to still use hand cream every single time I wash my hands, so I guess it's not that moisturizing. I'm sure L'Occitaine's is awesome, but likely very pricey for hand soap. Usually I count on the lotion to be what is moisturizing.


Hi everyone!! Long time no see! I wanted to avoid this thread to save myself some money, but I had to share the aluminum-free deodorant I discovered that works amazingly well. Primal Pit Paste. It can be a little irritating if you have sensitive skin due to the baking soda (powder?) but they also have a sensitive formula. I really like it.

Two things I've been spending money on lately, or getting ready to spend money on, are Shakeology and Alex and Ani bracelets. Love Shakeology - it's helped me lose weight and totally curbed my appetite and my crazy sweets cravings. But it's pricey. I just tried Amazing Meal by Amazing Grass, but it tasted AWFUL. I'm going to try Phood next. If that one doesn't work out, I'm going back to Shakeology and becoming a coach for the discount. As for Alex and Ani, I have a friend who recently became obsessed and I'm dying to start my collection. 

Happy Retirement Corky! I hope everyone had a great holiday!

ETA: So, this morning my Hanaair hair dryer exploded! The cord blew up where it had been bent many times when I wound it around the dryer. It was pretty crazy. Burnt my arm a little and stunk like crazy. I think my next one will be a regular old Conair.


----------



## Jen

Calling all ladies - what is the one thing you never knew that you needed but absolutely do? TOE CLEAVAGE! Seriously, Tieks. What?



"Turn heads in Brasieks, the first ever foot bra for enhanced toe cleavage. Made from the finest Uzbek silk, Brasieks incorporate a discreet, no-show design that provides natural-looking toe cleavage. The lace trim creates a classic, yet sexy look, while the adjustable heel clasp and elasticized edge ensure a perfect fit. Three levels of support let you pick the look that's right for you -- try Demure for a subtle lift or Vixen for maximum toe-stopping cleavage and fullness. Perfect for showing off your favorite toe ring."

Huh? A foot bra? For the first time, they have completely baffled me. And they're $65! This HAS to be an April fools day joke, right?!

*hudsonam*, I've been interested in Shakeology, most people that use/try it love it.


----------



## Jen

LOL!!!!  Hit 'add to cart' - it says April Fools.  HILARIOUS.


----------



## Someone Nameless

FYI - APRIL 3-5 Dillard's has buy 2 mascaras and get 1 free.

*Jen*, is the makeup mirror really bright? I've always used a makeup mirror and can't put makeup on without one!


----------



## Jen

I never buy from Dillards, thank for the heads up!  

It is.  It's the perfect light, actually.  Really bright but not fluorescent, and the magnification is perfect too.  I thought it wouldn't be enough zoom for eyeliner or mascara at first, but I've found it is.  I absolutely LOVE it, I'll never go without it again!  I've had a half a dozen mirrors over the years, different kinds - but this one is heads and shoulders above the rest.  The only complaint I might have is that it needs recharged much sooner than they say, about every 2 weeks.  But that's no big deal, I just plug it in when I'm done and it's charged by the end of the day.  I think it's because it clicks off when I lean over to select a brush or makeup item, but it clicks right back on when I look back at it.  It annoyed me at first but I'm never waiting on it, so it doesn't anymore.  It's such an amazing mirror I'm wiling to overlook that!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you.  I'm feeling weak.....,expensive or not, I love a good makeup mirror......


----------



## Someone Nameless

My husband went to get the mirror for me (with 20% discount in hand).  The girl checking him out said it was the Jaguar of makeup mirrors.  it is AMAZING!!!  Thank you so much for mentioning it.  

This townhouse we bought is old and doesn't have enough plug-ins so I always had to plug the mirror around the corner in my bedroom.  This solves that problem too.


----------



## skyblue

I can't wait to hear your review, *SN*. I use natural sunlight when available.


----------



## Addie

Just needed to pop in to say that I bought the mirror as well after seeing *Jen* rave about it. I've been wanting a makeup mirror for a while. The light in my bathroom is too soft, so while I'll sometimes look amazing in there, I look substantially less so when I see myself in natural light. I've been using it for about a week now, and I adore it. I have to say, that initial look into the mirror without makeup can be a bit much. 
The only problem I have is I wish it had a side with a regular mirror. I like to apply blush and do my eyebrows with a mirror that doesn't have any magnification. But the problem is easily fixed. I've got a mirror I can hang on the wall next to where I do my makeup. So thank you for the recommendation, *Jen*!


----------



## Jen

I'm so glad to hear you guys like it!!! I hear you on the regular mirror *Addie*, on my vanity I actually have a big regular mirror behind that mirror, so that works for that. I also like a slightly farther view of how things look. Sometimes it's different than really close up. I also hear you on not liking my no makeup face when I first look at it! YIKES was what I said the first time LOL! Then wow I need to pluck those eyebrows  But that's why I like it, it lets me see what needs concealing but doesn't let me over apply. *skyblue* this mirror is the closest to natural light that I've ever seen. Unfortunately usually at 6:45 in the morning when I apply makeup there isn't any natural light


----------



## Someone Nameless

It's amazing.  When you get a few years older, you won't mind the 5X magnification.  It's just right but I do check myself in a regular mirror behind it.  The lighting is very natural, unlike any makeup mirror I've ever owned.  I like that it is on a  tall base.  I had to slump over to see in my other mirrors.

Thank you for the recommendation.  I'm very pleased.


----------



## Jen

*Cobbie*, do you have a wall you could mount it on? They have a wall hung version too - that way you could put it at your exact height.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/1/200221-simplehuman-5x-sensor-wall-mounted-mirror.html

It was kind of hard to pull on, but the top does telescope up. Just not as high as it would need to be if you're standing.

I'm SO happy you love it too, *SN*. I'm always nervous to make such expensive recommendations!! I could never go back to my old mirror now, this is the one.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I sit, Cobie.


----------



## Jen

Once you sit, you don't go back


----------



## sjc

Geoff:  You are the best!!

My latest good finds... BRUSH on Krazy Glue and PEN Style WD40... The new designs make it so much easier to apply...


----------



## Jane917

OMG! I just read in the paper that Sephora's in Penny's is opening next month in our tiny town! It is said to be the largest Sephora's in JCP in the state! Hooray for me! Now I have more than a tiny cosmetic counter in Macy's.


----------



## Jen

How fun!  I was in Sephora yesterday with my 15% off coupon, hopefully you all saw yours if you're a Beauty Insider.  If not it ends today, code TICKET.  Have you guys ever heard of their Color IQ?  I heard about it last week so decided to try it, I'm not sure if JCP ones have it or not.  It's this special light they look at your skin with, and it reads a bunch of different things and gives you a specific code for your skin.  Then you can get a list of all the matching foundations that they have.  Pretty cool if you ever want to take a chance on ordering something online!


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> OMG! I just read in the paper that Sephora's in Penny's is opening next month in our tiny town! It is said to be the largest Sephora's in JCP in the state! Hooray for me! Now I have more than a tiny cosmetic counter in Macy's.


That is great news! Happy shopping!


----------



## corkyb

Darn, I missed the 15%.


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Addie.


----------



## skyblue

Happy Birthday, *ADDIE*! I hope you are having a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## Jen

Happy birthday, Addie! Buy something fun!


----------



## Daniel Dennis

Sony SBH20. Bluetooth device that remote controls the host device and has a 3.5mm audio jack. I use it every day for music when I exercise and when I need a wireless device for calls. I can even plug it into a port in the car for driving.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo

Happy Birthday Addie!!!! Hope you had a wonderful day and got loads of nice stuff to spoil yourself!!!!!! Hugs


----------



## Jane917

Happy Birthday  one day late, Addie!


----------



## Daniel Dennis

Cobbie said:


> *Daniel*, great find. Along the same lines, well, maybe only the Bluetooth and music parts , here's something we gave our son-in-law for his birthday. He set it up within minutes and it has great sound.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004E10KI8/ref=oh_details_o07_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I've thought of getting one of these or something like it. Almost got a sound bar for my TV that had bluetooth connectivity.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jen

Free Kindle book today that is relevant to recent discussions -


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks, Jen.  I had to return my mirror because it would not charge.  I never could get it to blink green (charging).  I exchanged it for another one and it is fine.  I still love it!


----------



## Jen

That's a bummer, but glad the new one is good.  I charge it about once a week just so it doesn't go red on me in the middle of putting it on - the plug doesn't quite reach where I put it.  I love it too, so much!!  If anyone else is still doubting....BUY IT.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Even when it goes red, it lasts for a long time.


----------



## 31842

So, I had a GLORIOUS trip to London and got to go to Highclere Castle. I've decided to start sewing a U.K. Adventure quilt for myself with themed fabrics from everywhere I went. I bought this Downton Abbey fabric on Etsy, just got it in the mail, and I'm sort of madly in love with it.










https://www.etsy.com/listing/174544841/downton-abbey-fabric-the-downton?ref=sr_gallery_46&ga_search_query=downton+abbey+fabric&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=supplies&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## skyblue

*Kate*, you are a lucky ducky! . Post a photo when you complete your project!


----------



## 31842

FYI - I was in Lowes this afternoon and they had that SimpleHuman mirror.  I tested it out and now I must own it.  That light.  THAT LIGHT!  How can I get the entire world to project that light because I looked faaaaabulous under it.  5x magnification and all.


----------



## Jen

KateDanley said:


> FYI - I was in Lowes this afternoon and they had that SimpleHuman mirror. I tested it out and now I must own it. That light. THAT LIGHT! How can I get the entire world to project that light because I looked faaaaabulous under it. 5x magnification and all.


Right?! Make sure you get it at Bed Bath & Beyond with the 20% coupon, I think that's the best price out there. I did see it on Dermstore I think, too - and they have 20% off regularly. If you're that patient - I had to buy mine that afternoon!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> ATTENTION ALL MASCARA LOVERS!
> 
> Nordstrom is having a buy 2, get one free offer on May 24.
> 
> http://jaydeddreaming.com/2014/04/nordstrom-buy-2-get-1-free-mascara.html


YEAH! Thanks, *Cobbie*!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> Here's an update on my medium Saddleback Notebook Cover in Tobacco. I first posted it was stiffer than I had expected (and, not surprising to those who know me, it sat unused for a few months ) but after some use I love it. I don't carry it around with me, I use it at home for lists and note taking. Even if I hauled it around I would still like it. It's certainly indestructible, lol. I had been using the Oberon Kindle 2 cover with the small notepad but, though handy, I was finding it too small. I ordered the paper from Amazon and it's very good quality. Just thought I'd share.
> 
> http://www.saddlebackleather.com/notepad?sc=8&category=1275
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007M06GY/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I have always coveted something Saddleback, but I worried about it being too stiff and heavy. I am not surprised it sat unused for a spell, but I am glad you pulled it into service and are enjoying it!! 

I was perusing the Oberon site and admiring there new offerings, but haven't purchased anything new.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've never had any Saddleback and I no longer own any Oberon.  I miss that gorgeous leather!!!


----------



## skyblue

Today's the day!  Nordstrom mascara sale! Thanks again, *Cobbie*! I picked up my 3 Armani Eyes to Kill Mascara.


----------



## Jen

skyblue said:


> Today's the day!  Nordstrom mascara sale! Thanks again, *Cobbie*! I picked up my 3 Armani Eyes to Kill Mascara.


Me too 

They always seem to have it right when I'm about to need it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I got 3 too!


----------



## skyblue

I know, *Jen*! Me, too! Happy Anniversary! I hope you had a wonderful celebration!


----------



## Ruby296

Hi All! Wow, it's been a long time since I've been here & wanted to say hello & give you an update. The long & short of it is the girls & I are moving to *Ohio* on June 28. Waves to *Jen*! It was a tough decision but I've not found work here & I think we need a fresh start in a new place. We will stay w/my sister & BIL for a little while till I find work & get acclimated. The house never sold & since my ex never completed the paperwork for short sale it's continuing on in the foreclosure process. It will likely go to auction in the next 6-8 weeks. I didn't want to stick around for that so I have been packing & purging like crazy to be ready. I can't tell you how glad I am that the mortgage is not in my name as the ex's credit is in the toilet. I will have to find new doctors but am not worried as the Cleveland Clinic is there. I'll likely be off the grid again for a bit but will check in from the buckeye state when we get settled. In the meantime I hope you're all well, I miss chatting w/you about purchases, although I have been on the reverse trend of tossing & editing ruthlessly  Hugs, Ruby


----------



## skyblue

Best wishes in your move and your job search, *Ruby*! I hope this fresh start will make all the difference! Keep us posted! Hugs!!


----------



## Someone Nameless

It's good to hear from you, *Ruby*. I'd been thinking of you and hope you are doing well and your health is good. Wishing you all the best on this new start. I think it will be a good move for you.


----------



## Jane917

Good to hear from you Ruby. Best of luck in your new location. You will do fine!


----------



## Jane917

This thread needs to be revived! Has anyone tried (or even heard of) Stitch Fix? It is an online company that choses clothes for you to be delivered in the time frame you want. Someone Nameless turned me on to it and I have read several blogs from people who have received deliveries.

www.stitchfix.com

If you want to check it out, here is a referral link from me: https://www.stitchfix.com/referral/4015940 Don't feel you need to use the link, though.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I keep wondering where everyone is on this thread.  Is anyone buying anything wonderful?


----------



## Jane917

An order from LL Bean and Penzey's is about as exciting as I get right now. I also have an order coming from Bobbi Brown for Foundation and Finishing Powder (to replace my Meteorites). They had a special deal to buy $100 worth of product (pretty easy to do!) and get a $25 gift certificate. I have been using Lancome foundation, but it is seeming too heavy for me lately. I was worried about selecting a color on-line, but a nice sales associate (on-line) helped me. Everything purchased from their website is returnable. In the meantime, since I am out of the Lancome, I purchased a bottle of Covergirl Smoothies from Fred Meyer. Not too bad, although more of a tinted moisturizer. Held up very nicely all day. However, I don't think it has any SPF. Cheap, though.


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Cobbie,* after talking to my DIL, I didn't end up doing Stitch Fix. I still might later if Jane gets all kinds of great stuff.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> *Cobbie,* after talking to my DIL, I didn't end up doing Stitch Fix. I still might later if Jane gets all kinds of great stuff.


And I am thinking of canceling because SN has not ordered! Truthfully, I shopped a bit this weekend. Both Macy's and JCP have a whopper sale. I got a few items for quite cheap that I am happy with. I may just stay in line for my SF order just to satisfy my curiousity.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane917 said:


> And I am thinking of canceling because SN has not ordered! Truthfully, I shopped a bit this weekend. Both Macy's and JCP have a whopper sale. I got a few items for quite cheap that I am happy with. I may just stay in line for my SF order just to satisfy my curiousity.


I love the Liz Claiborne section of JCP. They have such good sales and coupons they practically give it to me and every time I go they give me a $15 reward!


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> I love the Liz Claiborne section of JCP. They have such good sales and coupons they practically give it to me and every time I go they give me a $15 reward!


Yesterday I bought 2 sets of NICE towels for the trailer. Two bath towels, 2 hand towels, 2 washcloths. The original price was $14 for just the bath towel. I got two whole sets for $13! I had $30 worth of rewards that I did not even know I had! Today I went back and got 2 more sets....a bit more money since I already used up my rewards. However, 2 more sets of towels, and 2 pretty nice shirts came to $45. Then I went to Macy's and got another shirt, a maxi skirt, and a pair of black pants suitable for work for $48. Add to that the nice black/white T shirt I got at Target for $9.

SN, I will have so many clothes to wear to your open house when you win your new house!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane917 said:


> SN, I will have so many clothes to wear to your open house when you win your new house!


GREAT!!! LOL Both guest rooms upstairs have their own full bath in them and there's also two different sitting rooms up there. You won't want to leave when you come for your visit.

Keep everything crossed!!!


----------



## Ken Magee

Do you hate flies? This is a gun which shoots salt at the flies. If you're within about 18" you'll stun them. Closer will stun and sometimes kill (no splatter).



Warning: it's not as effective as I thought it was going to be, but it is fun.


----------



## skyblue

Ken Magee said:


> Do you hate flies? This is a gun which shoots salt at the flies. If you're within about 18" you'll stun them. Closer will stun and sometimes kill (no splatter).
> 
> 
> 
> Warning: it's not as effective as I thought it was going to be, but it is fun.


Haha! Fun, but messy?


----------



## Ken Magee

skyblue said:


> Haha! Fun, but messy?


The flies don't splat, but you can leave a little bit of salt on the window sills... so my wife tells me.

Another great use for the Bug-a-salt is at the dinner party. Black pepper? Grind, grind. Salt? BAAAM!


----------



## Addie

Ha! Love the bug salt gun.

By the way, I can't remember who brought this item up previously, but the Paris Faux Fur Throw is now on amazing clearance for $25.99, down from $98.95. 
http://www.softsurroundingsoutlet.com/P/Paris_faux_fur_throw/?__federated=1

To whoever bought it before, how is it holding up? Is it still ridiculously soft? I'm thinking about buying one, but I've had really soft throws before that just did not hold up over time.


----------



## Addie

Hi, *Cobbie*! Everything is going good in Connecticut. I hope you're doing well! I'm missing that hot Texas weather!

I think *Jen* is the one who mentioned it. I saved the site in my bookmarks, and since the weather is cooling down here, I thought it was the perfect time to take another look. The price is so low that I'd definitely get it if I knew it stayed lovely. Heck, I might even get two or three.


----------



## skyblue

Addie said:


> Hi, *Cobbie*! Everything is going good in Connecticut. I hope you're doing well! I'm missing that hot Texas weather!
> 
> I think *Jen* is the one who mentioned it. I saved the site in my bookmarks, and since the weather is cooling down here, I thought it was the perfect time to take another look. The price is so low that I'd definitely get it if I knew it stayed lovely. Heck, I might even get two or three.


Yes, it was *Jen*! She is obsessed with soft throws! . I agree that some are so soft and beautiful, but don't hold up over time. Hopefully *Jen* will chime in with her thoughts!

I recently tried the *TATCHA* _cleansing oil and enzyme powder _and I really like it. I also tried the new *Lancôme Grandiôse Mascara*. Too early for final consensus, but first impressions were good. I also tried *Marc Jacobs* _gel eyeliner pencil _and it has great staying power. I use *Bobbi Brown *black on my upper lid under and in the lashes, but try different ones on the bottom. 

We've spent the summer biking and kayaking. I wish summer could last the rest of the year!


----------



## Jen

Hey ladies! Good to hear from you, *Addie!* I LOVE that throw, and it hurts me in the gut a little to see that price! I do have one gripe about it - it is NOT machine washable. So I dry clean it every 6 months or so. Not a fan of that, but it's a really nice quality and remains super soft even after a bunch of dry cleanings! Yes, I'm obsessed with all things soft so declare myself the soft expert 

I use the Tatcha enzyme powder (gentle) EVERY single day. I like the cleansing oil but not as much as my beloved Shu Ultime8, but that enzyme powder is AMAZING. I have very sensitive skin, but wake up with dry flakes around my nose pretty much year round. I used to use the Dermalogica powder, but it left my skin irritated and I'd need concealer to cover the redness from it! The Tatcha does the trick with zero irritation. LOVE! I think I'm on my 3rd jar of it. I also use the Marc Jacobs gel eyeliner almost every day, it's an instant HG! I think I have it in 4 or 5 colors now.

I did discover my HG foundation, too, and of course it comes with an HG price tag!! It's the Sisley Phyto-Teint Eclat, it's AMAZING. Seriously. If you are near a Sisley counter, go get a sample! I have pretty uneven blotchy skin, most of the time I have to build up foundation - not with the Sisley. I slop it on, blend it in - and BOOM it looks like perfect skin. I can't even believe it!

That salt gun cracked me up, especially since I'm the one in the office that is always trying to catch flies to release them outside  - I'm a little crazy with the animal lover thing LOL! All of my coworkers make endless fun of me every time they see me do it.

It's been the BEST summer!!! I'd take the weather this summer all year round, usually I gripe about 90+ degrees by now - I don't think we've had a single day over 90!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hi!!!  I'm happy to see everyone and some new product recommendations!


----------



## skyblue

I am battling hangnails.  Trying to keep Argan Balm and Eucerin Intensive Repair handy, but my skin is still peeling.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Have we ever talked about steam mops here?  I got one once and took it back but I need something for my bare floors.  With a drooling baby and a puppy they are always dirty.  Does anyone have a steam mop they love?

Edited to add:  when I returned the steam mop I got a Hoover Floor Mate and it was great but only for tile.  I have a problem with my grout being light and looking dirty too but not sure I have enough of it now for a Floor Mate.


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, I have a _Haan_ steam mop. I love it. . Hubby picked it up for me at Sears.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ordered a steam mop from Amazon and it arrived today.  My floors have not felt this clean since they were installed.  Thank you!


----------



## Someone Nameless

After reading reviews and asking questions on Amazon, I decided on the Bissel Powerfresh because of the steam selections because I wanted to use it on laminate too. My floor really does look so much better and feels better to bare feet plus it was so easy and not messy.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0091YYUAM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Someone Nameless

You are welcome!  After using it, I wish I had gotten it sooner!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> I'm guessing this is easier than a mop and bucket, even with the cord.


Yes! I still sweep, and pick up dog hair and crumbs prior. I was never a mop and bucket fan. I always scrub on my hands and knees. This is easier, and feels super clean.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> After reading reviews and asking questions on Amazon, I decided on the Bissel Powerfresh because of the steam selections because I wanted to use it on laminate too. My floor really does look so much better and feels better to bare feet plus it was so easy and not messy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0091YYUAM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


This sounds just what I need for my tile floors.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Someone Nameless

And now I REALLY, *REALLY *want to try the Sisley Phyto-Teint Eclat foundation but I have no idea what color I would need and no store in my town sells it.

I used a site called Findation which matches foundations in various brands according to what you wear now, but it didn't find my color.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> Are you kidding me? Are you freaking kidding me?  You've posted a website that matches foundations!!!!! I entered three of the foundations I'm currently using and it matched exactly to others I have tried but discarded mostly because of dryness but not because of color. I much prefer shopping online to tromping around stores. Fortunately, *What's Her Name* and I are the same match so I usually rely on her for colors but this website is wonderful!
> 
> Thanks so much for telling us about it. I'm sorry you can't find what you are looking for but maybe if you tell us what colors you have been using someone here might be the same skintone and could help with the Sisley.
> 
> I am in soooo much trouble now.


I am right behind you in trouble, Cobbie. My most recent foundation came straight from Bobbie Brown. I told them what I was using and they suggested the color. I think they got it right, but I am terrible at knowing what shades are best for me.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie, I am not freaking kidding you! We are a wealth of information when we put our heads together which is the reason for this board.

My perfect foundation match is Mary Kay Luminous Wear in Beige 4 (as shown on this page....btw, did I tell you that I am NOT True Summer after all?)

https://www.facebook.com/modaincolor/photos/pb.469243299819330.-2207520000.1409082259./655382084538783/?type=3&theater

Another good match is Tarte Amazonian Clay Full Coverage Makeup in Light Sand. I like this makeup but it is a tad light in the summer but perfect in the winter. 

On a totally different topic, since we are a wealth of information, when I'm out at a coffee shop I always order cappuccino but I want to make them at home. What do I need and how do I do it? Recommendations? (I just have a regular drip coffee maker and a Keurig that I never use.)


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Cobbie, I am not freaking kidding you! We are a wealth of information when we put our heads together which is the reason for this board.
> 
> My perfect foundation match is Mary Kay Luminous Wear in Beige 4 (as shown on this page....btw, did I tell you that I am NOT True Summer after all?)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/modaincolor/photos/pb.469243299819330.-2207520000.1409082259./655382084538783/?type=3&theater
> 
> Another good match is Tarte Amazonian Clay Full Coverage Makeup in Light Sand. I like this makeup but it is a tad light in the summer but perfect in the winter.
> 
> On a totally different topic, since we are a wealth of information, when I'm out at a coffee shop I always order cappuccino but I want to make them at home. What do I need and how do I do it? Recommendations? (I just have a regular drip coffee maker and a Keurig that I never use.)


Here is my daily cappacino/latte variation made each morning. I do not use espresso, but just whatever is in the Technivorm. We usually, but not always use a dark roast. I fill my coffee mug 1/2 full of 1% milk, heat in microwave 40 seconds. Take my AeroLatte and froth it to death. Fill the rest of the mug with coffee. Throw in some cocoa powder if I want a mocha. Purists will scoff, but it makes me happy every morning. I think Keurig might have cappucino cups.


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, hubby purchased a Breville Espresso Machine when I became obsessed with lattes. I wasn't a fan of plain coffee, but there's something about steamed milk that I love! When we were in Italy I asked for the best espresso. I was directed to Lavazza.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thanks* Cobbie*! Right now I'm wearing the colors I like and feel best in too because my closet has an assortment.

*Skyblue,* is the Breville hard to learn how to use? It looks co complicated but of course I've never worked as a barista and hubby makes our regular coffee. Which model do you have? I am obsessed with cappuccinos in coffee shops. They are so yummy.


----------



## skyblue

*SN*, I have the Breville 800 ESXL. It's easy to operate. I've never been a barista, and I don't make regular coffee, and I manage just fine. I purchase Starbucks syrups for fancy beverages. I loved the $4,000 espresso machine at Sur La Table, but I don't have the counter space and $$ for that indulgence. . I use mine everyday! 

Check around for the best price and coupons when shopping for an espresso machine. We found mine at Macys with discount/coupon deal 5+ years ago.


----------



## skyblue

Also, *SN*, I have the best results when I steam the milk FIRST, then brew the espresso. 

Did you purchase a machine


----------



## Someone Nameless

No, I keep looking at them and thinking about it but they are expensive and I'm afraid that it might not be a special treat once I got it.  I've considered just getting the steamer like Jane mentioned but haven't pulled the trigger on that either.

What kind of coffee do you use in your expresso?


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> No, I keep looking at them and thinking about it but they are expensive and I'm afraid that it might not be a special treat once I got it. I've considered just getting the steamer like Jane mentioned but haven't pulled the trigger on that either.
> 
> What kind of coffee do you use in your expresso?


Sandra, I have one AeroLatte, but numerous fake ones from Ikea and Cost Plus that only cost a few dollars. I keep one in the trailer, and one in each of my kids' homes.


----------



## Someone Nameless

What coffee do you use for your expresso, Jane?  Thanks.  Maybe I should start with that.


----------



## skyblue

I use *LAVAZZA* Cafe Espresso, available through Amazon or at some grocery stores. I can recreate my Starbucks latte at home for a greatly reduced cost. It still feels like a treat to me!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Beans or ground?  Do you think it would work in a Keurig Kcup on the small size?  OK, I'm going in.    Thank you!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Beans or ground? Do you think it would work in a Keurig Kcup on the small size? OK, I'm going in.  Thank you!


It's ground, and it does work in the Keurig K Cup. I've tried it at the office.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK!  I'm going to click place order.  I'll start with this and Jane's type frother.  Thank you!


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> What coffee do you use for your expresso, Jane? Thanks. Maybe I should start with that.


My latte is really not a latte. I use whatever coffee is brewing in the pot. It is usually a dark roast, but sometimes medium. It is not espresso. If I did a single pour over cup I would probably use espresso if we had it on hand. Our coffee is brewed daily in our Technivorm pot. When we are camping in the trailer we use a French Press.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> OK! I'm going to click place order. I'll start with this and Jane's type frother. Thank you!


Let me know what you think of the coffee.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I sure will.  It won't get here until Wednesday because I ordered late today and Monday is a holiday.


----------



## Someone Nameless

One very happy camper checking in. The stainless steel AeroLatte arrived and it foams warm skim milk to the consistency of egg whites. Perfection!!! LAVAZZA Cafe Espresso in my Keurig on the small cup and I have a delicious cappuccino. Thank you *Jane* and *Skyblue*!!!

I got a pearl necklace on ebay and it arrived today and I'm thrilled with it too! I can sit around in my pearls sipping my delicious cappuccino pinky up!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> One very happy camper checking in. The stainless steel AeroLatte arrived and it foams warm skim milk to the consistency of egg whites. Perfection!!! LAVAZZA Cafe Espresso in my Keurig on the small cup and I have a delicious cappuccino. Thank you *Jane* and *Skyblue*!!!
> 
> I got a pearl necklace on ebay and it arrived today and I'm thrilled with it too! I can sit around in my pearls sipping my delicious cappuccino pinky up!


Yeah!! Success!! Cappuccino and pearls: Perfection!


----------



## skyblue

I am reporting back to say I really love *TATCHA Polishing Enzyme Powder*! I use it with the TATCHA Cleansing Oil, but like *Jen*, I prefer the *Shu Uemura* cleansing oil. This is really a fabulous product!

I also tried *Lancôme Grandiôse Mascara* and I love it! I was very surprised that I would like it as much as my *Marc Jacobs*. It gives fabulous results when paired with *DIORSHOW Maximizer Lash Primer*!

My two year old *Kindle Fire HD 7 *has a hardware issue concerning battery life that CS couldn't resolve, so I had to order a replacement. I ordered a *Kindle Fire 7 HDX*. Interestingly enough, my *Kindle Keyboard* developed an irreparable screen defect after two years. My devices seem to have a two year life. . I hope I have better success with the new model.


----------



## skyblue

skyblue said:


> I am reporting back to say I really love *TATCHA Polishing Enzyme Powder*! I use it with the TATCHA Cleansing Oil, but like *Jen*, I prefer the *Shu Uemura* cleansing oil. This is really a fabulous product!
> 
> I also tried *Lancôme Grandiôse Mascara* and I love it! I was very surprised that I would like it as much as my *Marc Jacobs*. It gives fabulous results when paired with *DIORSHOW Maximizer Lash Primer*!
> 
> My two year old *Kindle Fire HD 7 *has a hardware issue concerning battery life that CS couldn't resolve, so I had to order a replacement. I ordered a *Kindle Fire 7 HDX*. Interestingly enough, my *Kindle Keyboard* developed an irreparable screen defect after two years. My devices seem to have a two year life. . I hope I have better success with the new model.


Well my new HDX lasted less than a month before the battery failed! . I contacted CS and they sent out a replacement. They tell me these are all NEW models, but the label on the box says REFURBISHED. . We'll see how well this one works.

Are you ladies still using oils? My *BFF oil*s are getting low. Anyone still using it, or have you found something new and wonderful?


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> *Skyblue*, I'm sorry about your HDX. You would think that after only a month you would get a new one. My first Kindle was a refurbished one when it was supposed to have been a new one and it was just fine so you probably won't have any problems with your HDX.
> 
> I still love my *BFF oil* and, for me, I don't think there's anything better. I use it _every_ morning and never have those pesky skin bits like I once did. I hope Annette continues to make it. On my last order I got two bottles and still have one in the fridge. I really like the newer squirt bottles.


Good to know, *Cobbie*!! It' seen a ghost town around here, and I don't want to miss out if there's something even better!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> I have a couple of purchases I thought I'd share.
> 
> This is a USB charger that has five ports. I've been on a marathon reading spree and, for the first time, I have been alternating between two Kindles, my Voyage and my PW2. This allows me to charge a Kindle, iPad, iPhone and anything else I might need without having to either change plugs or find another one. I actually just made the discovery that my PW2 and my Voyage can be charged with the same cord but I'm still happy I got this multi-charger.
> 
> 
> 
> The other one is Fuzzy Fingers. Think reading Chicka Chicka Boom Boom in a singsong voice....
> 
> "Betsy told Ann and Ann told me"
> 
> ....(and everyone on the Kindle Voyage Cover thread)....about these. They are great! My screens look so much cleaner and clearer. Where have I been?
> 
> 
> 
> My children are getting both of these for Christmas.
> 
> Oh, and, *Skyblue*, if *Shu Uemura* made the *Ultime8* by the gallon I would be the first one in line.


Thanks, *Cobbie*!

Oh I need the multi device charger! My devices are always in need of a charge!

*Fuzzy Fingers* look interesting. I have some micro fiber cloths that I currently use.

I am also obsessed with the *Shu Ultime8*, thanks to *Jen*! My fav!


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> I was using microfiber cloths. Fuzzy Fingers? No contest. FF wins.


Wow! That's quite the testimonial! Did you receive two in your order? Some reviews mention receiving only one.


----------



## skyblue

Ok, *Cobbie*, I ordered the pink and grey. . I can' trait for clean screens!


----------



## skyblue

They came today and I love them!  Great little product!  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Jane917

A ways back we had a contributor to this thread who made baby hats and sold them on Etsy. Does anyone remember her name and her Etsy Shop/


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> A ways back we had a contributor to this thread who made baby hats and sold them on Etsy. Does anyone remember her name and her Etsy Shop/


*Hudsonam*! I don't remember her Etsy shop name.


----------



## Jane917

Thanks *skyblue* and *Cobbie*! I won't bother her since she closed her shop. I have found another shop that makes equally nice baby hats. Remember when Hudsonam was on Oprah?


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> Thanks *skyblue* and *Cobbie*! I won't bother her since she closed her shop. I have found another shop that makes equally nice baby hats. Remember when Hudsonam was on Oprah?


Yes! I really miss all the lovely ladies who used to post here!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I didn't know Hudsonam was on Oprah.  I miss all the ladies here too.  Christmas is coming soon and I'll need wonderful gift ideas like I've gotten in years past here.  Remember the things that hold your hair back, the slippers from Target (which started this thread), and all sorts of things that were recommended and still loved in my house.

I never could use the BFF oil.  I guess it was too rich for me.  I've had so much trouble with my face - first it was rosacea and then eczema - but I've finally found a regimen that works for me so I'm scared to try anything different.


----------



## Jane917

If I remember correctly Hudsonam wore her Tieks on Oprah. Someone Nameless, I also miss all the chatting and people who are no longer around on this thread. Most of all I miss the facial care and makeup stories because I am pretty much ignorant. Lately I have been trying some products from Paula's Choice and am pretty happy with them. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I didn't know Hudsonam was on Oprah. I miss all the ladies here too. Christmas is coming soon and I'll need wonderful gift ideas like I've gotten in years past here. Remember the things that hold your hair back, the slippers from Target (which started this thread), and all sorts of things that were recommended and still loved in my house.
> 
> I never could use the BFF oil. I guess it was too rich for me. I've had so much trouble with my face - first it was rosacea and then eczema - but I've finally found a regimen that works for me so I'm scared to try anything different.


*SN*, my recollection was that *Hudsonam* was in the _Oprah_ audience made up of of _Etsy sellers_. I am surprised your skin didn't tolerate the BFF oil. My finicky skin loves it.

*Jane*, I loved the product rec's too, as well as the friendly chatter.  

*Cobbie*, my daughter saw the *Fuzzy Fingers* and said she received them as a gift from her boyfriend's family awhile back. I am so out of the loop!


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Belated Birthday to JEN.
Sunday was the big day.
I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Jen

Awww, thanks Geoffthomas!!!!!! How sweet of you ☺


----------



## Leslie

Cobbie said:


> I was using microfiber cloths. Fuzzy Fingers? No contest. FF wins.


A few years ago (maybe 2012), I bought 30+ Fuzzy Fingers from the Container Shop in order to qualify for free shipping...LOL. (I think free shipping kicked in when I spent $99). It turned out to be a great idea...whenever I needed a quick gift, just give someone FF! At the Free Clinic, we always do a Christmas ornament Yankee swap. For my ornament, I put a hanger on the FF and called it good. People were trading ornaments to get mine.

I am looking at my very last FF sitting here on the table right now--I use it all the time. I have homemade jams to give as gifts this year, but I may need to order a backup batch of FF for me.

L


----------



## geoffthomas

Jen said:


> Awww, thanks Geoffthomas!!!!!! How sweet of you ☺


You are very welcome, Jen.


----------



## skyblue

Cobbie said:


> I laughed when I read about you buying 30+ FFs until I realized that in the last month I've bought 8 of them, two in use by me and the other 6 for Christmas gifts and will probably get more. Your ornament story gives me the idea of decorating gift bows with the FFs. How fun will that be!


Brilliant, ladies!! . I really like mine! Thanks again for the recommendation!


----------



## skyblue

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* to my birthday twin, *SOMEONE NAMELESS*!!! Wishing my a sweet friend a delightful day of celebration!! Hugs!


----------



## geoffthomas

Well Happy Birthday to both skyblue and Someone Nameless.
I hope it is a great day for everyone.


----------



## skyblue

geoffthomas said:


> Well Happy Birthday to both skyblue and Someone Nameless.
> I hope it is a great day for everyone.


Thank you for the birthday wishes, *geoffthomas*!! 



Cobbie said:


> Happy Birthday to *skyblue and SN*. May you both stay 29 forever.


Aww, thanks, *Cobbie*!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I stopped getting notifications so I missed this. Thank you *Skyblue, geoffthomas and Cobbie* for the birthday wishes!!!

I don't know about 29 forever but I'm not going past 59!!!!  

I hope yours has been as good as mine, *Skyblue*!!!!


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I stopped getting notifications so I missed this. Thank you *Skyblue, geoffthomas and Cobbie* for the birthday wishes!!!
> 
> I don't know about 29 forever but I'm not going past 59!!!!
> 
> I hope yours has been as good as mine, *Skyblue*!!!!


Indeed it was *SN*!   

*Question*: I am having a terrible time with my Kindle Fire HDX7. The battery never charges to 100%. I'm on my third replacement, all refurbished, and they have all been defective! . I've tried different chargers and different wall outlets with the same lack of results. Anyone else have a Fire HDX? Anyone else having issues? On what Kindle device are you reading? Are you happy with your current device?


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> Indeed it was *SN*!
> 
> *Question*: I am having a terrible time with my Kindle Fire HDX7. The battery never charges to 100%. I'm on my third replacement, all refurbished, and they have all been defective! . I've tried different chargers and different wall outlets with the same lack of results. Anyone else have a Fire HDX? Anyone else having issues? On what Kindle device are you reading? Are you happy with your current device?


I don't use my Fire much anymore, especially since I got my iPad Mini. DH uses it to load Amazon Prime movies when we are traveling. I have never had trouble with my Fire and charging. Perhaps you should post on the Kindle Fire Board. Good luck!


----------



## geoffthomas

I have an eink kindle 2 (white with keyboard).  I think the eink screens are the best for reading.
I also have an original Kindle Fire.  And use it a lot.  No real problems.  Every now and then  I ask it to change what it is doing before it is through displaying and it seems to get lost.  But that is my fault for being impatient.


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> I don't use my Fire much anymore, especially since I got my iPad Mini. DH uses it to load Amazon Prime movies when we are traveling. I have never had trouble with my Fire and charging. Perhaps you should post on the Kindle Fire Board. Good luck!


Thanks, *Jane*! I did post on the _Kindle Fire board_ and added updates, but thought I would try here as well.

I called again tonight and asked for a supervisor first thing. This one insisted my replacement would be a _*new*_ Fire 7HDX. I'm not holding my breath. The foreign CS reps are difficult to understand, but I think he said he's sending a cover as well. I would have preferred a discount, as I already have two covers.

For web surfing my iPad beats the Fire hands down. To do it all again I would go with the *Voyage* to replace my failed 2 year old Kindle Fire HD, but at the time the wait time was pretty far out, and I can't live without my reader. 

How do you like your _Voyage_, *Jane*?


----------



## skyblue

geoffthomas said:


> I have an eink kindle 2 (white with keyboard). I think the eink screens are the best for reading.
> I also have an original Kindle Fire. And use it a lot. No real problems. Every now and then I ask it to change what it is doing before it is through displaying and it seems to get lost. But that is my fault for being impatient.


Thanks, *geoffthomas*! I still have my Kindle Keyboard, but I really need the light. It has a lovely skin, and Oberon cover, but it takes a back seat to my Fire. I just wish I could get one that fully charges, and holds a charge.


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> How do you like your _Voyage_, *Jane*?


I am loving my Voyage, *skyblue[/].*


----------



## Leslie

Hi *skyblue*,

Like Jane, I am also really liking my Kindle Voyage. I didn't think I'd have much of an opinion on the haptic page turn buttons on the side, but I really like them. I also like the smooth bezel, but because it is so smooth, I don't want to put a skin on it (also don't know if a skin would mess up the side buttons). Because I often read sitting at a table with my Kindle propped up, I *really* like the Origami cover because of its "propability"--even if I am not completely crazy about the way it looks.

L


----------



## Jane917

Leslie said:


> Hi *skyblue*,
> 
> Like Jane, I am also really liking my Kindle Voyage. I didn't think I'd have much of an opinion on the haptic page turn buttons on the side, but I really like them. I also like the smooth bezel, but because it is so smooth, I don't want to put a skin on it (also don't know if a skin would mess up the side buttons). Because I often read sitting at a table with my Kindle propped up, I *really* like the Origami cover because of its "propability"--even if I am not completely crazy about the way it looks.
> 
> L


And I have the Finite cover, which I like very much. I find the Voyager much less bulky and lighter than the PW (in the case) and very easy to throw in a bag/purse when I am out and about. Like Leslie, I find the page turning buttons just find. Sometimes I touch the screen, sometimes I use the buttons. The amount of touch needed to activate the buttons is adjustable, and I have it set on the lightest touch. I like the concept of the adjustable lighting, but its application confuses me. Sometimes it just does not adjust on its own.


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> And I have the Finite cover, which I like very much. I find the Voyager much less bulky and lighter than the PW (in the case) and very easy to throw in a bag/purse when I am out and about. Like Leslie, I find the page turning buttons just find. Sometimes I touch the screen, sometimes I use the buttons. The amount of touch needed to activate the buttons is adjustable, and I have it set on the lightest touch. I like the concept of the adjustable lighting, but its application confuses me. Sometimes it just does not adjust on its own.


Thanks, *Leslie* and *Jane*! I appreciate your input!

I went ahead and placed an order for the Voyage. I have grown so weary of this Kindle Fire debacle. I just received ANOTHER (FOUR DEFECTIVE) refurbished Fire. I am NOT happy!


----------



## Someone Nameless

My recommendation is the iPhone 6 plus with the Kindle app.


----------



## Leslie

If you want an eInk reader (with the nice screen, use outside, etc) you need a Kindle--some version. The Voyage is the latest and greatest but the Paperwhite was/is fine too.

A Kindle Fire is a tablet, like an iPad. I don't think either one is ideal for reading a book (although I have used both). I had a Kindle Fire (and have gifted 2 Kindle Fires) but for me...it just never worked. I bought an iPad mini this spring and love it for almost everything but it is not my go-to reader. For that, I like the Voyage (although I probably would've been happy with the PW, but I have this need to upgrade bug...LOL).

Bottom line, one device is never going to be enough...LOL

L


----------



## Jen

I have a replacement Voyage on the way. I like it, but it's MESSED UP. I have to hard reset it literally every.single.day. At least once. It freezes, won't turn on, won't turn off, only the light turns off when I try to power off THEN freezes....ALL the time. And when it does, of course it doesn't remember what page I'm on, it goes to where I was when I started. Not a huge deal but incredibly annoying - I was reading on a plane for an hour when it happened last week. I sure hope this new one coming tomorrow is better, because for that much more I don't really feel like it's that big of an improvement over the PW. Like *Leslie* I like the flat bezel, and I actually really like the page turn deal. But the freezing thing drives me batty. I bought my mom her second Kindle for Christmas (she's still been rocking the K1 I gave her forever ago), and after thinking about it just got her the PW. I'm the most basic Kindle girl I know - I don't skin them, and I don't use a case. I bought a leather slip case for traveling for my Touch, and it fits my Voyage fine even though it isn't snug. I like to read it nekkid  But I'll tell you one thing, I'll have a Kindle (or eink reader anyway) for the rest of my life! I can't read on the iPad or anything backlit.

I'm an iPad girl so I've never had a fire, so I'm no help there!

Happy holidays everyone!! I'm having a different kind of Christmas this year, my friends and my mother in law and her family all decided together that we're going to skip the gifts this year and just focus on spending time together. Which is awesome - I get a good dinner instead of some gift that just takes up space in my closet  Plus I get so stressed out in December, it's my business year end and is incredibly hectic, and thinking about good presents adds stress that puts me over the edge! My husband and I decided the same thing. So I had my parents, and they're done! Easy Christmas this year, but I like it. It sorta makes me sick to see how the meaning of the season is totally lost in the materialism of it.


----------



## skyblue

Leslie said:


> If you want an eInk reader (with the nice screen, use outside, etc) you need a Kindle--some version. The Voyage is the latest and greatest but the Paperwhite was/is fine too.
> 
> A Kindle Fire is a tablet, like an iPad. I don't think either one is ideal for reading a book (although I have used both). I had a Kindle Fire (and have gifted 2 Kindle Fires) but for me...it just never worked. I bought an iPad mini this spring and love it for almost everything but it is not my go-to reader. For that, I like the Voyage (although I probably would've been happy with the PW, but I have this need to upgrade bug...LOL).
> 
> Bottom line, one device is never going to be enough...LOL
> 
> L


Thanks for the input, *Leslie*. I agree! One device is hardly sufficient!  I have a Kindle Keyboard. I tried the Paperwhite upon release, but returned it due to screen issues. The Fire was the perfect fit between my iPad and Kindle Keyboard. I really liked it for travel.

I am hoping the *Voyage* is defect free. I will not engage in another return marathon with Amazon. Hours of phone time with foreign customer service reps, and blatant lies by supervisors has left me with a distinctly bad taste for Amazon customer service. I simply want to enjoy my Kindle content and surf the web with confidence, knowing the battery will not spontaneously shut off with sufficient battery life remaining. Four duds in a row is a bit extreme. 



Jen said:


> I have a replacement Voyage on the way. I like it, but it's MESSED UP. I have to hard reset it literally every.single.day. At least once. It freezes, won't turn on, won't turn off, only the light turns off when I try to power off THEN freezes....ALL the time. And when it does, of course it doesn't remember what page I'm on, it goes to where I was when I started. Not a huge deal but incredibly annoying - I was reading on a plane for an hour when it happened last week. I sure hope this new one coming tomorrow is better, because for that much more I don't really feel like it's that big of an improvement over the PW. Like *Leslie* I like the flat bezel, and I actually really like the page turn deal. But the freezing thing drives me batty. I bought my mom her second Kindle for Christmas (she's still been rocking the K1 I gave her forever ago), and after thinking about it just got her the PW. I'm the most basic Kindle girl I know - I don't skin them, and I don't use a case. I bought a leather slip case for traveling for my Touch, and it fits my Voyage fine even though it isn't snug. I like to read it nekkid  But I'll tell you one thing, I'll have a Kindle (or eink reader anyway) for the rest of my life! I can't read on the iPad or anything backlit.
> 
> I'm an iPad girl so I've never had a fire, so I'm no help there!
> 
> Happy holidays everyone!! I'm having a different kind of Christmas this year, my friends and my mother in law and her family all decided together that we're going to skip the gifts this year and just focus on spending time together. Which is awesome - I get a good dinner instead of some gift that just takes up space in my closet  Plus I get so stressed out in December, it's my business year end and is incredibly hectic, and thinking about good presents adds stress that puts me over the edge! My husband and I decided the same thing. So I had my parents, and they're done! Easy Christmas this year, but I like it. It sorta makes me sick to see how the meaning of the season is totally lost in the materialism of it.


*Jen*, I think that idea is brilliant! We tried that with my family, but we had some members that pressed back hard, so I'm stressing about gifts again. I think it's wasteful for the most part because the gifts are usually nothing we really like or need. I feel obligated to hold onto them for a year, and then donate them to Goodwill.

So nice to see you here! I've missed you, and all the wonderful ladies who came to chat and share!


----------



## Jane917

I currently have a Fire, a couple of Kindle e-readers, a PaperWhite, a new Voyage, and an iPad Mini. Until I got the iPad Mini the Fire was my main tablet. Now it pretty much sits on the shelf. I think I have had almost every version of the e-readers except the first. I love the PW, but 
love the Voyage better. I have not had the quality issues that some have had. I use the Fire or Mini as a reader when I am on the road and left my Kindle at home. However, reading on either the PaperWhite or the Voyager is much easier on my eyes. I like streaming movies on the Fire or the Mini. The Mini functions as a full service tablet. The Fire never quite was full service for some reason. I love the size of the Voyager. It is very easy to throw in a purse. The cover on my Paper White is sort of bulky. Not so on my Voyager.

Disclaimer: *Leslie* is my go-to mentor for all things techie and kitchen!


----------



## Jen

Thanks!!!  I've missed you guys too.  It's been one crazy year.  All good stuff, but both my husband and I have made major steps in our separate businesses this year so it's been totally nuts!  I can't believe it's December, I have no idea where 2014 went.  Hoping 2015 is a little more calm, I need it after this year!  People keep asking us if we're ever going to have kids (seriously constantly, guess I'm not getting any younger!) - I always just say we're both giving birth to our businesses!!  Some days I only see him for a half hour or so.  I can't even imagine finding time for a baby right now, we got a new kitten a few months ago and he's handful enough!  But like I said it's been all good and positive stuff, I feel really blessed.  Which is what this season is all about!  

I'm horrible, usually the gifts that I get from my husband's family end up being white elephant gifts at my work Christmas party the next year   One of my friends was complaining to me about it last night, she wanted to do it.  I do get it, but I am one of those people that agonizes to try to find the perfect gift, and all of them typically give me stuff they'd like versus what I may like.  She's one of my best friends and has been for 20 years - last year she gave me a pair of earrings.  I haven't worn earrings in at least those 20 years......so guess who got them?!  SHE did.  Wait a minute.....


----------



## Someone Nameless

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.

I need help please. I was all set to order this bag. Have been looking at it for a few days now and suddenly it is backordered until April. 

https://www.madewell.com/madewell_category/BAGS/totes/PRDOVR~B2545/B2545.jsp?color_name=true-black

Does anyone know of a similar design (or a good basic) black bag that is not too huge? Many thanks if you can recommend one.


----------



## Andra

Someone Nameless said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> I need help please. I was all set to order this bag. Have been looking at it for a few days now and suddenly it is backordered until April.
> 
> https://www.madewell.com/madewell_category/BAGS/totes/PRDOVR~B2545/B2545.jsp?color_name=true-black
> 
> Does anyone know of a similar design (or a good basic) black bag that is not too huge? Many thanks if you can recommend one.


I look at Levenger when I am searching for leather stuff. I have two of their totes and one hobo purse. I don't know if they have a similar one, but they might.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.
> 
> I need help please. I was all set to order this bag. Have been looking at it for a few days now and suddenly it is backordered until April.
> 
> https://www.madewell.com/madewell_category/BAGS/totes/PRDOVR~B2545/B2545.jsp?color_name=true-black
> 
> Does anyone know of a similar design (or a good basic) black bag that is not too huge? Many thanks if you can recommend one.


Hi *SN*! Happy New Year to to and all the _Accessories gals and guys_!

Sorry To hear your handbag is on backorder! While in Macy's, I saw several alternative bags that might fit the bill. Brahmin and Fossil both had similar styles in approximately the same size. I don't know how they compared in price.

Let us know how it all turns out!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I ended up ordering this one in the black/black. http://www.dillards.com/product/Dooney-Bourke-Zip-Zip-Satchel_301_-1_301_504342420

I couldn't decide between pebble or saffiano. I hope I like the pebble. If not I can take it back.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> I ended up ordering this one in the black/black. http://www.dillards.com/product/Dooney-Bourke-Zip-Zip-Satchel_301_-1_301_504342420
> 
> I couldn't decide between pebble or saffiano. I hope I like the pebble. If not I can take it back.


This is a great bag! I am betting you'll love it!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Happy New Year!

*Cobbie*, why do you think of us when you wear black? LOL


----------



## Someone Nameless

Cobbie said:


> Because though black is not in our original color fan you told me your husband likes it on you and I like it on myself. So whenever I wear it I think of you, lol.


     Check your messages. I should just listen to my hubby!


----------



## Jane917

OK, friends. Time for hairdryer redux. My ages old Remington is giving me hints that it wants to retire. I have looked on Amazon. BaByBliss seems to have lots of good reviews, but is pretty spend for a dryer. If it works well, it is worth the extra money. Any comments?  Jane


----------



## Someone Nameless

I had a Babyliss pro and liked it before I bought the Hanna Air. The Hanna was lost/drenched in the tornado so I got this one and have been using it for the last two years.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00070E8IS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Someone Nameless

skyblue said:


> This is a great bag! I am betting you'll love it!


I got the bag today and I do love it. It's not nearly as heavy as the older D&B bags. It's a basic black bag just like I needed.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> I ended up ordering this one in the black/black. http://www.dillards.com/product/Dooney-Bourke-Zip-Zip-Satchel_301_-1_301_504342420
> 
> I couldn't decide between pebble or saffiano. I hope I like the pebble. If not I can take it back.


That is a very classy purse, SN! You will have it forever. I think I have had my Dooney and Bourke bag for 30+ years.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *Jane*, I have this one in white. When I looked back to find the link I was surprised to find that I've had it for four years. It's very powerful and dries my hair in record time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002XY1NHU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


I went ahead and ordered this one today, Cobbie. It should be here on Wednesday. I had lots of Amazon points in my account which took the price way down.


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> My hair is short with the sides cut over my ears. It's curly and most mornings the "sideburns"', so to speak, are curled. When it's not a wash day I wet them, then dry them to get them to lay flat. My husband keeps his dryer out on his vanity, plugged in, while mine is in a cabinet. It would be easy to use his for this small job but because mine is so much more powerful and gets my hair dry in a much shorter time I get it out from under the cabinet to use.
> 
> Congrats on having points. I hope you like it as much as I do.


My hair is also short, but thick and wavy. If I do not get the sides perfectly dry, when I get outside they flip up. I don't shampoo everyday, but wet my hair completely everyday in the shower to get rid of bed head.


----------



## corkyb

geoffthomas said:


> I have an eink kindle 2 (white with keyboard). I think the eink screens are the best for reading.
> I also have an original Kindle Fire. And use it a lot. No real problems. Every now and then I ask it to change what it is doing before it is through displaying and it seems to get lost. But that is my fault for being impatient.


HI Jeff,
I have an original Fire myself and was going to give it to my brother so he could have free cellular for email and stuff since he doesn't have e asmart phone or a data plan. The 3G didn't work at all. Someone told me it's because the cellular providers no longer operate on3G. I always thought things were backward compatible. Does your cellular work on your original Fire?


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Jane*, I have this one in white. When I looked back to find the link I was surprised to find that I've had it for four years. It's very powerful and dries my hair in record time.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002XY1NHU/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Cobbie, don't tell me you didn't jump on the Hana bandwagon for hairdryers?


----------



## corkyb

skyblue said:


> Indeed it was *SN*!
> 
> *Question*: I am having a terrible time with my Kindle Fire HDX7. The battery never charges to 100%. I'm on my third replacement, all refurbished, and they have all been defective! . I've tried different chargers and different wall outlets with the same lack of results. Anyone else have a Fire HDX? Anyone else having issues? On what Kindle device are you reading? Are you happy with your current device?


Yikes, I bought an HDX7 in December and haven't opened the box. I only have another day or two to get it in the mail if I am going to return it. I best do that if everyone is having problems and I haven't opened it.


----------



## corkyb

Cobbie said:


> *Jane and SN*, the stichfix website looks interesting. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> As far as shopping --
> 
> Shoes - Munro Lacy in Indigo (unbelievably comfortable), and Ecco Yucatan in Black/Mole (replacement for my falling apart Tevas).
> 
> Cosmetics -
> Foundations - Why do I do this when I'm quite happy with my Burberry?!
> Sisley 'Phyto-Teint Eclat' Fluid Foundation (Love!)
> Chanel Perfection Lumiere Velvet Smooth Effect. (I just got this so I haven't tried it, yet.)
> 
> Highlighter - Chanel Dentelle Precieuse Illuminatong Face Powder (Haven't tried this, either. Didn't need it, just wanted it, surprise, surprise )
> 
> Eyeshadow - Chanel Dunes
> I've been wanting this for a while and finally succumbed. Another one that's still on my desk....but soon....(before I get any flack from anyone here, lol.).
> 
> Insulated bags - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EZVLHNE/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item
> My husband picked up the larger one at Target to hold Popsicles and gelato to give to the grandkids. It seemed to do a good job. My friend sometimes brings this single serve wine when we go out to dinner and I thought she might like one for keeping them cold.
> 
> That's about it.


Ok, this is an old post and I guess I haven't been around in a long long time. Hello everyone. I did check sometimes and there seemed like here was no one here. Now I just read three pages of greetings and new products and my mind is in a swirl. Cobbie, Cobbie, Cobbie, I need to ask you about these foundations. What color Burberry do we use? I threw it out. You changed from Burberry to Sisley something or other? REALLY? do you still like it better six months later? what color is it? And what color in the Chanel and how do you like it?

I Have a Neiman Marcus gift card burning a whole and they don't sell Burberry. I cannot believe it. So maybe I'll get some make up ideas from you and others here. I need to buy a foundation and that underthing from Burberry. I retired and have worn make up leass thant half a dozen times. I have been a slug long enough. 
Paula


----------



## corkyb

I could actually try the Chanel here.  Did you end up not liking the  Syslie Phyto….?  

Sometimes I still use that Burberry underthing. I really love that.  I really love the Burberry foundation too, but my skin is really changed.  Agen, hormones, not slathering stuff all over it like I did dailly since I was in my late 20s.  Takes a toll.

Paula


----------



## skyblue

corkyb said:


> Yikes, I bought an HDX7 in December and haven't opened the box. I only have another day or two to get it in the mail if I am going to return it. I best do that if everyone is having problems and I haven't opened it.


Gosh I hope yours works better than the 4 or 5 defective Fire HDXs I had!  My latest Fire HDX is in "time out". I am reading exclusively on my Voyage. I LOVE My Voyage!


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> Gosh I hope yours works better than the 4 or 5 defective Fire HDXs I had!  My latest Fire HDX is in "time out". I am reading exclusively on my Voyage. I LOVE My Voyage!


I love my Voyage too! In fact, I am not even sure where my Fire is right now. It has gone into retirement since I got my iPad Mini. I need to trade in my PaperWhite while it is still worth some money

Like Cobbie, I didn't jump on the Hana bandwagon either. I ended up getting Cobbie's recommended hairdryer, the Bio Ionic, or something like that. I have never paid that much for a hairdryer, but it is still way cheaper than the Hana. I am liking the hairdryer, by the way. Thanks Cobbie. And thanks to SN also for her recommendation.

Now I am in search for a Dooney and Bourke bag. Small Lexington. Prefer the dark grey, but I am finding other colors quite discounted. So....how important is the color I envy, as long as I still like the color I buy? We will see. I think I will be rationalizing that the dark grey is very wintery and we are transitioning to Spring (hopefully). Buy Springier color now, look at dark grey again early Fall. I need another cup of coffee!


----------



## geoffthomas

corkyb said:


> HI Jeff,
> I have an original Fire myself and was going to give it to my brother so he could have free cellular for email and stuff since he doesn't have e asmart phone or a data plan. The 3G didn't work at all. Someone told me it's because the cellular providers no longer operate on3G. I always thought things were backward compatible. Does your cellular work on your original Fire?


My Original Fire never had 3G just WiFi. I don't think any of the original Fires had 3G, did they? My K2 did of course - whispernet. but that was slow to use for anything other than wikipedia or amazon to order a book.


----------



## corkyb

geoffthomas said:


> My Original Fire never had 3G just WiFi. I don't think any of the original Fires had 3G, did they? My K2 did of course - whispernet. but that was slow to use for anything other than wikipedia or amazon to order a book.


The very first Fire tablets ALL had it I believe. It was free. They didn't keep that up for long. I'm sure they all had it. I could use email without wifi just like any other cellurlar device only I didn't have to pay for it. Anyone else remember this? Maybe I'll ask on a Fire board.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Jane917 said:


> Now I am in search for a Dooney and Bourke bag. Small Lexington. Prefer the dark grey, but I am finding other colors quite discounted. So....how important is the color I envy, as long as I still like the color I buy? We will see. I think I will be rationalizing that the dark grey is very wintery and we are transitioning to Spring (hopefully). Buy Springier color now, look at dark grey again early Fall. I need another cup of coffee!


My vote is for a classic color that you can carry anytime, summer or winter.


----------



## Andra

corkyb said:


> The very first Fire tablets ALL had it I believe. It was free. They didn't keep that up for long. I'm sure they all had it. I could use email without wifi just like any other cellurlar device only I didn't have to pay for it. Anyone else remember this? Maybe I'll ask on a Fire board.


We had two original Fires and neither one had the option to purchase with 3G...
I think geoffthomas is right. They were wifi only and didn't add the cellular option until later versions.


----------



## sjc

MY NEW CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT ITEM: Bought one for my son also and he loves it as well.
I have it down to a science...
1. Plug in my item...to let it heat
2. Turn on the shower
3. Pop my tea through my Kerig...let it steep
4. PREPARE MY ITEM...Close the lid
5. Hop in the shower
6. Unplug my item...

NOW ALSO available in RED and as a DOUBLE UNIT: 
http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-25475A-Breakfast-Sandwich/dp/B00EI7DPOO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1422313562&sr=8-2&keywords=hamilton+beach+breakfast+sandwich+maker


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday Neo.  Hope she sees this.  It has been a while since she posted here.


----------



## Jen

We'll make sure she does, *geoffthomas*!!! You are just the sweetest.

I stopped getting notifications, darnit! I LOVE the Sisley foundation, by the way. It's my HG and I seriously have over 20 in my drawer. Burberry, all kinds of Chanel, Armani (which is still my #2), Cle de Peau, Marc Jacobs, Kevin Aucoin...I have a foundation addiction problem (the first step is admitting it) and it's my favorite. It's the quickest application with the most natural real skin finish. Just my two cents!! I'd recommend getting matched though, Sisley counters aren't too hard to come by. Color match is crucial.



sjc said:


> MY NEW CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT ITEM: Bought one for my son also and he loves it as well.
> I have it down to a science...
> 1. Plug in my item...to let it heat
> 2. Turn on the shower
> 3. Pop my tea through my Kerig...let it steep
> 4. PREPARE MY ITEM...Close the lid
> 5. Hop in the shower
> 6. Unplug my item...
> 
> NOW ALSO available in RED and as a DOUBLE UNIT:
> http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-25475A-Breakfast-Sandwich/dp/B00EI7DPOO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1422313562&sr=8-2&keywords=hamilton+beach+breakfast+sandwich+maker


I bought one of those forever ago and TOTALLY forgot about it sitting in my cabinet. I have a bad habit of doing that. Thanks for the reminder, I'll pull it out!!

My latest purchase was this Teeter inversion table I've been literally looking at for years. I have pretty bad lower back issues, and as long as I do regular yoga I'm fine. Well, I hurt my knee a few months ago and with it went my yoga practice. One of those things that isn't bad enough to force surgery, but no way I could do yoga. I'm giving in and calling my doctor. Anywho, my back is KILLING me. I have talked to several people that said this thing has saved them. One of my employees is one of them, and he wouldn't stop gushing so I gave in. I imagine it does the same thing yoga does without the strenuous exercise part of it - it stretches the back. Comes tomorrow!!! Pretty psyched!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EZ4OMJM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

OH!! One more thing before I go. Please, please don't think I'm nuts.....but here is the deal. I have MAJOR sleeping issues. I've been on meds for 10 years and I hate it. My current one only sort of works but it's better than nothing - and it made me gain 20+ pounds. Sleep vs extra weight was a hard battle but sleep won. Anyway, fast forward to about 3 weeks ago. I read a blog on Pinterest about a woman who has replaced a lot of her beauty routine with essential oils. She said she was also an insomniac for over 10 years on meds, and discovered Vetiver oil. She rubs it on the bottom of each of her big toes every night right before bed. Yes, I know - it sounds like the definition of snake oil, but I figured whattheheck. OMG you guys. I have slept like a ROCK every.single.night since i bought it. Like not even MOVING kind of sleep. I wake up and my arm is asleep because I'm in the same position. I started weaning off my meds last week and am going to try to stop them this weekend. I didn't believe it either, but if you have sleep issues like me - it is worth a shot. I haven't had energy like this in so many years I can't even remember.

http://www.amazon.com/doTERRA-Vetiver-essential-Oil-15/dp/B004O2912I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423084532&sr=8-1&keywords=doterra+vetiver


----------



## Someone Nameless

Happy Birthday, Neo!!!

Jen, I have had bad sleep issues for a couple of years now.  I haven't resorted to medication.  I can listen to an audio book and fall asleep.  The only problem is when I stop it, I wake up.  It's no fun.

I want to try this oil.  Did you order it from Amazon?  I know occasionally people say that it's not the genuine thing and I want to make sure before I invest.  I'm so glad it works for you.  Thank you!


----------



## Jen

My husband is a musician so composed me a sleep mix to listen to. I even have these headphones that are a fleece headband so I can sleep with them. Same problem&#8230;when it ends, I wake up. I usually only resort to that in hotels where it is noisy.

I've ordered both from Amazon and from DoTerra. They police that pretty well, most of the sellers are DoTerra reps selling for Amazon. Usually you can click on the seller to check feedback. I hope it helps you too!!

One more tip - the oil is THICK, so it doesn't come out of the dropper thing very well. I bought some of these rollerball caps to use instead, I just roll it around on my toes.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008I6QJCG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They are young living brand but work on DoTerra bottles. Just make sure to cut off the bottom part of the original cap that stays on the bottle.


----------



## Someone Nameless

haha, I have those same type headband earphones....  SleepPhones....but I don't have a good sleep mix!  Mine slip around and get off my ears sometimes, do yours?

Thanks for the info.  I hope it works for me too.


----------



## Jen

Yes, drives me nuts!! It usually only allows me a little rest at a time.


----------



## Neo

geoffthomas said:


> Happy Birthday Neo. Hope she sees this. It has been a while since she posted here.


Thank you so much Geoff!!!! I can't believe you remembered, so sweet of you, I'm deeply touched


----------



## Neo

Someone Nameless said:


> Happy Birthday, Neo!!!


Thank you SN!!!!!


----------



## Jane917

Happy Birthday, Neo!


----------



## skyblue

Happy Birthday, *Neo*!


----------



## Neo

Thank you Jane and Skyblue!!!!


----------



## Ruby296

Jen said:


> We'll make sure she does, *geoffthomas*!!! You are just the sweetest.
> 
> I stopped getting notifications, darnit! I LOVE the Sisley foundation, by the way. It's my HG and I seriously have over 20 in my drawer. Burberry, all kinds of Chanel, Armani (which is still my #2), Cle de Peau, Marc Jacobs, Kevin Aucoin...I have a foundation addiction problem (the first step is admitting it) and it's my favorite. It's the quickest application with the most natural real skin finish. Just my two cents!! I'd recommend getting matched though, Sisley counters aren't too hard to come by. Color match is crucial.
> 
> I bought one of those forever ago and TOTALLY forgot about it sitting in my cabinet. I have a bad habit of doing that. Thanks for the reminder, I'll pull it out!!
> 
> My latest purchase was this Teeter inversion table I've been literally looking at for years. I have pretty bad lower back issues, and as long as I do regular yoga I'm fine. Well, I hurt my knee a few months ago and with it went my yoga practice. One of those things that isn't bad enough to force surgery, but no way I could do yoga. I'm giving in and calling my doctor. Anywho, my back is KILLING me. I have talked to several people that said this thing has saved them. One of my employees is one of them, and he wouldn't stop gushing so I gave in. I imagine it does the same thing yoga does without the strenuous exercise part of it - it stretches the back. Comes tomorrow!!! Pretty psyched!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EZ4OMJM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> OH!! One more thing before I go. Please, please don't think I'm nuts.....but here is the deal. I have MAJOR sleeping issues. I've been on meds for 10 years and I hate it. My current one only sort of works but it's better than nothing - and it made me gain 20+ pounds. Sleep vs extra weight was a hard battle but sleep won. Anyway, fast forward to about 3 weeks ago. I read a blog on Pinterest about a woman who has replaced a lot of her beauty routine with essential oils. She said she was also an insomniac for over 10 years on meds, and discovered Vetiver oil. She rubs it on the bottom of each of her big toes every night right before bed. Yes, I know - it sounds like the definition of snake oil, but I figured whattheheck. OMG you guys. I have slept like a ROCK every.single.night since i bought it. Like not even MOVING kind of sleep. I wake up and my arm is asleep because I'm in the same position. I started weaning off my meds last week and am going to try to stop them this weekend. I didn't believe it either, but if you have sleep issues like me - it is worth a shot. I haven't had energy like this in so many years I can't even remember.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/doTERRA-Vetiver-essential-Oil-15/dp/B004O2912I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423084532&sr=8-1&keywords=doterra+vetiver


Hi All!! I haven't posted here in a long time but I do pop in & read every now & then. *Jen*, your post really caught my eye b/c I've been dealing w/insomnia for the past couple of years. One of the many lovely side effects of medication I have to take  I started reading about this *vetiver oil* & noticed that some reviews said it had a pretty strong scent (patchouli like). Do you find that to be true? I'm not a fan of patchouli at all so I dont know if I could stand it. I don't want to buy a whole bottle & end up hating it. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! And I want to say hello to everyone too-*SN, Cobbie, Jane, Skyblue, Neo!!* I hope all of you are well!! I'll try & come around more often. Ruby&#128151;


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hi *Ruby*! How are you doing?


----------



## Jane917

Ruby is back! I hope you and the girls are doing well!

I am not purchasing much lately. We have just sold our home in Wenatchee WA, and have purchased a home in Ridgefield WA. Ridgefield is a small town about 20 miles north of Portland OR. We have kids and grandkids in Portland. We are moving to the west side of the Cascade mountain range where the weather is cooler and rainier. We have been on the east side of the mountains for 15 years. It is much hotter and drier on the east side, and we get snow in the winter. It is a huge change for us, and I don't know what I need to do first. We have to be out of our house in a little over 2 weeks. I am having the movers do most of the packing.I have a  lot to sort through first.

I would appreciate any helpful hints from anyone who has moved recently. Thanks.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have moved so many times I can't count them.  I love moving (other than tornado moving).  It is an adventure and a fresh start.  

My favorite part is organizing and setting up/customizing a new home.  I'm an organizing fool.  Someone even hired me to unpack and organize them once.  Sounds like I need to come help!!!

I don't like a lot of stuff or clutter though so I recommend getting rid of anything that you don't use and love.


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> I have moved so many times I can't count them. I love moving (other than tornado moving). It is an adventure and a fresh start.
> 
> My favorite part is organizing and setting up/customizing a new home. I'm an organizing fool. Someone even hired me to unpack and organize them once. Sounds like I need to come help!!!
> 
> I don't like a lot of stuff or clutter though so I recommend getting rid of anything that you don't use and love.


We are tossing out stuff by the boatload. I need you to come out and help me get organized. I don't like clutter either, but I seem to collect a lot. Our new house is 330sf larger than our current home. I hope that means I can spread out the clutter.


----------



## Jen

Hey Ruby!!! So good to see you pop back in! 

I also hate patchouli, it is kind of strong but doesn't bother me. For me I can get over it since it helps so much. I think it smells more like a pungent grass, which is probably accurate since that's what it's derived from. Some people have also had success with Cedarwood oil too. But that's also strong. I guess most essential oils are, that's sort of the point! I don't notice either much after a few minutes anyway. This is totally TMI but funny - I recommended it to a customer of mine. He called me the day after and was asking about how it absorbs. You put it on your feet because that's the fastest way to get it into the bloodstream, so yes it's actually in you. He said he farted the next morning and it smelled like Vetiver. LOL!!!!!! 

Good luck moving, Jane!! I haaaaate moving but it is definitely nice when it's over. I agree that its a clean fresh start. Everything organized for once!


----------



## skyblue

Ruby296 said:


> Hi All!! I haven't posted here in a long time but I do pop in & read every now & then. *Jen*, your post really caught my eye b/c I've been dealing w/insomnia for the past couple of years. One of the many lovely side effects of medication I have to take  I started reading about this *vetiver oil* & noticed that some reviews said it had a pretty strong scent (patchouli like). Do you find that to be true? I'm not a fan of patchouli at all so I dont know if I could stand it. I don't want to buy a whole bottle & end up hating it. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated! And I want to say hello to everyone too-*SN, Cobbie, Jane, Skyblue, Neo!!* I hope all of you are well!! I'll try & come around more often. Ruby&#128151;


Hi *Ruby*! It's so nice to hear from you! How are you and your girls?

*Jane*, your move sounds great! How nice to be closer to family!


----------



## Ruby296

Hi All! I've missed keeping in touch with everyone here, thanks for the warm welcome back  I can't remember what I wrote last so I apologize in advance if I repeat myself. The girls and I are fine, we moved to Ohio at the end of June and we are currently living w/my sister and brother in law. It was a tough decision but given the situation my ex left us in I really had no choice. It's a very long story but he let the house go into foreclosure and I was unable to find work that would have allowed me to keep it and stay in New York. The girls are doing very well in school here, both in honors classes and maintaining their status on the honor roll. It's been a little harder for my older daughter to make friends as she's quite shy but I'm hoping that she'll come out of her shell soon. My younger daughter has a nice group of girlfriends that she hangs with at school. I'm looking for work now and hope to get out into our own place soon. Fortunately my sister and BIL are about the easiest people in the world to live with. They are both pretty busy and aren't home much so it's kind of like we have our own place now. My brother in law is great and he's the dad that the girls haven't had in years. My ex hasn't seen the girls for more than an hour in almost 15 months. He basically has no contact with then except for an email every once in a while. Single parenting is hard and I'm grateful for the extra family support I have here. But it was very difficult moving further away from my elderly parents. We try and get back to see them, but it's not as often as I'd like. My dad has been having some recent health issues, but with his 90th birthday 2 months away that's to be expected. So that's my life in a nutshell! Along with that I have had serious insomnia for months so I'm so glad that I found out about the *Vetiver Oil* from *Jen*. I found a small bottle at Earth Fare (like a smaller Whole Foods) to try before buying from Amazon and I'm thrilled to say that it's working!! *Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!* I had been taking 5 mg of Ambien several times a week and although it works well for me with none of those weird side effects I just didn't want to take the RX anymore. I mix mine w/Sweet Orange essential oil and that helps tone down the scent for me (although it's not that bad). I'm going to buy a bottle of the *doTerra and those roller ball thingies*. If you have any other sleep tips I'm all ears!
*Jane*, congratulations on your new house! Moving is a very stressful thing, but also fun and exciting. Like *SN*, I enjoy purging and 
organizing. I got rid of tons of stuff when we moved last summer. I had to downsize so I sold a fair bit of furniture on Craigslist. My girlfriend had a big garage sale and she sold alot of my things there for me. 
Waving to *Cobbie and Skyblue*, hope all is well with both of you!
Ruby


----------



## Jane917

Ruby, it is so good to hear that you and the girls are doing well. I know you have had a tough road, but your spirit and determination, along with a lot of family support, got you through. So good to hear the girls are settled and doing well. Thank you for sharing with us your positive attitude and ability to keep moving forward. I have my fingers crossed for a perfect job for you.

The packers are coming next Thursday, and we have not even started cleaning out the garage. We will live in our trailer in this area for a few weeks while we finish some business matters, then move in with kids in Portland for a couple of weeks. Our new home is in WA, about 20 miles north of Portland. We close on the new home 4/10. We are moving about 250 miles, not nearly as far as you did. Right now it seems liked nothing is coming together and we will never get moved. One day at a time.  Jane


----------



## Jane917

I have been having trouble sleeping lately. We are moving soon and will be out of our house next weekend. My list of things to do is endless. To help with sleep I went to the health food store yesterday. I got some Earth's Bounty Sleep Perfect pills, a diffuser, and an essential oil blend. I had a great night's sleep!


----------



## Jen

I am SO happy to hear that, *Ruby*!!!!!! I've recommended it to several people and it seems hit or miss. I also diffuse the Serenity blend when I sleep, I feel like it helps me sort of slip into relaxing sleep and stay there. I'm so becoming an essential oil believer, I have to say. I slept weird the night before last, and all day yesterday my back was seriously killing me. I have been accumulating different oils for different applications (thyroid stimulation, diffusing, sleep/anxiety/relaxation, energy, etc) so I just searched for back pain. I combined DoTerra deep blue, wintergreen, lemongrass and eucalyptus and rubbed it on my back. I also put 2 drops of Deep Blue on the bottoms of my feet after seeing some guy with serious back pain that does this. Guess what? 20 times better this morning. I did it again this morning before getting dressed and I have virtually no pain. HOW?!? I am amazed, the more I read and try the more convinced I am. I also diffuse at work, right now it's a blend of Elevation and Balance to keep me mentally balanced and happy! It could be in my head but I swear it works. I always tell people even if it IS in my head, so what?! 
If you're at all interested in getting into it, this book is GREAT -

http://smile.amazon.com/Modern-Essentials-Contemporary-Therapeutic-Essential/dp/1937702219/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1426260616&sr=8-1&keywords=modern+essentials

Anyway, I also wanted to comment *Ruby *- I have always been and continue to be so impressed by you and what you've been forced to handle - and how incredibly well you've handled it. They say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger - you must be the strongest woman I know!!! Are you in Columbus? I'll keep my ear out for any good jobs. What have you done previously?



Jane917 said:


> I have been having trouble sleeping lately. We are moving soon and will be out of our house next weekend. My list of things to do is endless. To help with sleep I went to the health food store yesterday. I got some Earth's Bounty Sleep Perfect pills, a diffuser, and an essential oil blend. I had a great night's sleep!


Be careful with anything that has melatonin unless you know you have a shortage of it. SO many people rely on it for sleeping, but unfortunately if you start taking it your body stops making it. It thinks it's getting it from somewhere else so just stops. Most people that take it regularly will probably have to take it forever. Some people swear by it, and I feel those people really must be naturally short on it so that does help them. I tried it for 2 days as a test, didn't work so I stopped.

And I hate to do this to you all.....but I have discovered the new HG of all HG foundations. Thanks, Wayne Goss!!! I'm mildly obsessed with him.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxkri_2ImJY

So I watched this video, and thought to myself (as I have a foundation problem that is borderline in need of an intervention) I obviously have to try this! I am like him, I never even considered the Airflash before, never thought I'd like it. I'm pretty good at finding my color match from online swatches, so I bought it. I should also note that I have the same brush he used, which is his. I VERY highly recommend all of his brushes, they are fantastic at a great price point. I can't think of any other brushes that good at that price, and I'm a total brush snob. I don't do the contouring and concealer deal that he does (keep thinking of trying it though but am scared a little), but let me tell you - the finish that you can see in the video is REAL. Just natural and skin like, not matte but not luminous either. Buildable but still very natural looking. Plus it's by far the fastest application - I spray it on the brush like he does except a little closer to it. I stipple it on so it's not super heavy in one area then blend away. Done in about a minute. I'm not sure how I'll ever reach for another ever again!! I'm #300, medium beige.


----------



## geoffthomas

Ok I am late wishing Ruby a Happy Birthday here.
It was the 15th.
Let's make sure that she had a good one.


----------



## geoffthomas

And don't think I completely forgot Cobbie's birthday on the 17th.
Just because you share it with St. Patrick's Day is no reason to not remember it.
I just have been real busy with things elsewhere and am now catching up.
I hope you day was real special too.


----------



## corkyb

Hi All,
I've missed you all.  Happy Birthday Neo, Ruby, Jen, Geoff, Jane, Cobbie, 
and whoever else I missed.  I know I got  Sandra. I don't get birthday notifications on here.  How do you do that?

I have been a huge essential oil far for many years.  One of my few great pleasures in life and now I can no longer smell.  Unbelievable.  I had about 100 essential oils from Aveda, Young Living, a couple of the real things in blue bottles.  Now someone just offered me Doterra from somewhere and I can't remember which.  I can't smell them and that's half the point.  I think I threw half of them away at least this year.  Oh I buy the burning ones from the Body Shop too, probably not the real thing, but I used to like burning them.  Anyway, wanted to say that lavendar is very calming and good for sleep.  Put a little cotton ball under or near your pillow case.  You have to be careful because no matter what Doterra or Young Living says, it is almost never ok to ingest essestial oils orally.  Dangerous.  Even when diluted.  

I possibly may be moving to Texas, but I'm going to have to hire Sandra to even contemplate it.  I just can't get rid of things.  Runs in my family and the older the women get the worse it gets.  I make little progress here and there but not really.  I've been retired since April and it's time for a change.  I've never lived anywhere but this area; I'm 64, and may be too old to do this on my own.  and I am on my own.  But my important family is in Texas.  I don't know why they all couldn't have relocated to the ocean in 93.  I mean Texas??No offense meant but it's just not my kind of country.  But after this winter I am ready for warmer. 

Stay sane everyone.  Enjoy Spring.  It's not really even near us yet.  Sleet and windstorm supposed to hit tonight.  My driveway was a little slippery when I took the garbage out.  

Paula


----------



## Jen

Hey *Paula*! Good to see you! Ugh, moving. Well try to look at it as a fresh start and it would be nice to be closer to your family. If you can pack things into boxes for the most part then movers will do the rest. I'll never move without them ever again!! I'm with you though, I'm not sure I could stand Texas in the summer. Everywhere has it's faults, I guess. In NY you live with winter, in Texas you live with summer.

Question though - if it's not okay to ingest oils, then it isn't okay to apply them topically either - because both ways are essentially the same as both allow the oil to enter your body. Is it something with the stomach? Where have you read this? I've read an insane amount already, and have read about not ingesting low quality oils but everything I've read says it's perfectly fine if it's a good quality company - certain oils, anyway. The only one I actually ingest is lemon oil, just a few drops in my big water cup. I don't see how that is a whole lot different than actual lemon in my water but please share what you know.

I live in Ohio, so I've experienced every season just this week. Spring will be here eventually, but not for about a month in these parts!


----------



## Sandpiper

Ruby296 said:


> It's been a little harder for my older daughter to make friends as she's quite shy but I'm hoping that she'll come out of her shell soon.
> 
> Ruby


I would say I was a very shy / introverted kid and into my younger years. It was a job that got me out of it. Job before that one found me sitting at the reception desk a few times which I never expected. SCARED! Not my thing. I was so uncomfortable. The next job was a heavy telephone job. I knew it going in. Uncomfortable with it at first, but then came to love it. Thirteen years there. Next job that lasted was at reception desk at a prestigious fancy law firm in downtown Chicago. Oh boy! By then I loved it. Sometimes had to walk into a full conference room. Opened the door and all eyes were on me.  Got a kick out of that after a while. Enjoyed it. Over the years could feel the change in me. Hopefully something will do it for your daughter.


----------



## Jane917

Hi Cobbie, just want to let you know that I am a few years older than you and in the midst of a big move with DH. We are moving closer to kids and grandkids (4 grandkids under 2.5 years). The move is in-state, and only a few hundred miles, but a huge move for us! We sold our house in 4 days and had to hustle to be out in time. We made many trips to the dump, Goodwill, and just gave some things away. I know we did not get rid of enough. All our belongs are on a moving van waiting to be delivered to our new home on 4/13. In the meantime we are camped in our trailer finishing up business. We will head to Portland OR on Tuesday and stay with kids until moving brings our stuff. We have to buy fridge, washer/dryer, chose window coverings, open bank accounts, etc. The kids are in OR, but out new home is across the Columbia in WA. It will suit us just fine. We are still sort of numb that this is happening so fast, though we have been planning to relocate for over a year. We just didn't expect our house to sell so fast! You can do it! One step at a time. If you know the area you want to relocate too, that is half the battle! We didn't even now if we wanted to stay in WA or move to OR. It turns out we found the best house for us in WA. Good luck!


----------



## Jane917

Uh oh, look what FreshTec has come out with now!
http://steamykitchen.com/40125-ball-freshtech-electric-water-bath-canner-multi-cooker-review-giveaway.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SteamyKitchen+%28Steamy+Kitchen%29


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey, belated Happy Birthday to Addie.
The date was April 15th and it blew right by me - sorry.
I know Addie has not posted recently, but best wishes anyway.


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> Uh oh, look what FreshTec has come out with now!
> http://steamykitchen.com/40125-ball-freshtech-electric-water-bath-canner-multi-cooker-review-giveaway.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SteamyKitchen+%28Steamy+Kitchen%29


Did you purchase this, *Jane*?

Are you all moved into your new home?


----------



## skyblue

Happy Birthday, *Addie*!


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> Did you purchase this, *Jane*?
> 
> Are you all moved into your new home?


No, skyblue, I have not purchased the pizza oven. I was hoping someone else had tried it and would comment.

We are moved into our new home, but not unpacked. I am tired of boxes. No matter how many boxes I unpack, more appear from somewhere.

Jane


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> No, skyblue, I have not purchased the pizza oven. I was hoping someone else had tried it and would comment.
> 
> We are moved into our new home, but not unpacked. I am tired of boxes. No matter how many boxes I unpack, more appear from somewhere.
> 
> Jane


I am so glad to hear you are in your new home! Unboxing is indeed an overwhelming task! Stay strong!


----------



## Jane917

Cobbie said:


> *Jane*, congratulations on your move. I admire anyone who does that. After almost 35 years in my house I look around and shudder to think about having to pack everything up for a move. On the other hand, that would be a good way to eliminate unnecessary possessions. Defining "unnecessary" would be the biggest challenge.


Cobbie, I am finding unpacking much more challenging than packing was. One of the reasons is that the movers packed us. Unpacking seems to be never ending. We have had some beautiful sunny days (today promises to be another) and it is much easier to go play outside and explore than to face boxes.


----------



## Jane917

Not actually an accessory purchase, but I think my friends will lend me an understanding ear. It is now 5 weeks since we have left our old home, and almost 2 weeks since we have moved into our new home a couple of hundred miles away. Today I have my first haircut in my new town. I am more than a little nervous. I tend to stay with a stylist a very long time when I find the right one, and my last stylist was wonderful. The salon I am going to today is local and very convenient, so I am optimistically hoping it all works out. This is not worth asking you to "say a prayer for," but could you keep your fingers crossed at 10AM PDT?


----------



## Jen

Oh Jane, I literally just went through this 2 days ago!!!  I didn't move, but my girl totally flaked on me.  I had one girl for almost 15 years and she had a medical issue, then I found my new girl who was actually even better.  She decided to quit cutting hair and go back to school which is fine, but she still loved doing hair so she came to my house.  It was perfect for both of us!  Until it was impossible to get an appointment in 3 weeks then she no called/no showed on me.  So I actually asked her to recommend someone, so I went to her on Wednesday.  I had about 10 pictures saved on my phone to show her exactly what I wanted (most of these girls understand the stress of a new hair person!), and we did an in depth consult before hand so she could see my hair and what I wanted done.  I actually love it, so just try your best to be positive until you don't  

ALLLLLL day at work I was so nervous and whining constantly about it, so I completely understand the trauma of this situation!!!!!  Sounds trivial, but I don't think it is.  It truly affects how we feel about ourselves, I don't think that's trivial at all.  Fingers area crossed for you!!  Just try to look at it as a new perspective on your hair, it could be great.  Let us know please!!!!


----------



## Jane917

*Jen*, I loved my new hairdresser and she did a great job!  She totally "got" what I was asking for. AND the cut was $15 cheaper than at my previous salon. I know this is trivial, but I am feeling very relieved. As a bonus, she referred me to a local vet.


----------



## skyblue

I wanted to check in to let you know there's still time to take advantage of *Nordstrom's Mascara Sale*! Buy 2, get 1 free!! 

Also, if you're looking to try a new blush, *Clinique Cheek Pop* is a winner!


----------



## Jane917

skyblue said:


> I wanted to check in to let you know there's still time to take advantage of *Nordstrom's Mascara Sale*! Buy 2, get 1 free!!
> 
> Also, if you're looking to try a new blush, *Clinique Cheek Pop* is a winner!


Did that mascara offer end already? I cannot find it on the Nordstrom website.


----------



## Jen

Thanks so much, *skyblue!!* I saw the email earlier when I was out and about and totally forgot. Luckily saw this email at 11:40 last night and got it in time! They seem to have it right when I need more. I'm still stuck on Armani Eyes To Kill, how about you?

I agree on the Clinique cheek pops, I picked up a couple during the VIB sale. Surprisingly beautiful for Clinique especially! I picked up a color pop lipstick too, it is actually very good as well.


----------



## Jane917

Jen said:


> Thanks so much, *skyblue!!* I saw the email earlier when I was out and about and totally forgot. Luckily saw this email at 11:40 last night and got it in time! They seem to have it right when I need more. I'm still stuck on Armani Eyes To Kill, how about you?
> 
> I agree on the Clinique cheek pops, I picked up a couple during the VIB sale. Surprisingly beautiful for Clinique especially! I picked up a color pop lipstick too, it is actually very good as well.


Jen, what color cheek pops did you chose?


----------



## Jen

I got nude, berry and peach. Temptalia has great swatches!


----------



## skyblue

*Jane*, I'm sorry I wasn't able to post it earlier. Sadly it's a one day event. 

*Jen*, yes, I got the *Armani Eyes to Kill*! It's still the best in my book! 

I purchased the *Berry* in the *Clinique Cheek Pop*. I can't believe how beautiful it is, and how nicely they apply and wear! Thanks, *Jen*, for the *Temptalia* site recommendation for swatches. I know I'll be ordering more.


----------



## Someone Nameless

May 24, 1915.  GOODNESS!!!    Do any of you shop or buy anything good anymore?

I recently bought Guerlain "Spring Glow Buttercup" eyeshadow - limited edition and LOVE IT!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I use it as an all over color then apply grey in the crease.

WHAT have you been purchasing?  Good to see you here!


----------



## Someone Nameless

OOOOOhhhhhh, off to look at all that!


----------



## Jane917

I have missed this thread so much! Thanks for bringing it back!


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've missed it too. We will all have to work to bring it back. 

I've been on a search for a new fragrance and one that lasts over 30 minutes!  I want something citrusy floral. Any suggestions?


----------



## skyblue

Wow! I thought this thread was done for good! It makes my heart happy to see it resurrected! 

I am going to check out all your fabulous purchases! I've been pursuing the perfect highlighter. So far Laura Mercier and Becca are my favorites.

Hubby purchased a Coach Mercer bag for me for Valentine's Day. Gorgeous bag, sumptuous leather, great organization!



*SN*, my favorite cologne is _Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia._


----------



## Someone Nameless

*Skyblue*, does the scent of Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gioia last long for you? That is one of the ones that I've been testing lately.

We must work to get this thread back going!


----------



## geoffthomas

I have been using the Armani Acqua Di Gio for a long time.
This aquatic, aromatic fragrance opens with a splash of fresh, calabrian bergamot, neroli and green tangerine. Light, aquatic nuances mix with jasmine petal, crisp rock rose, rosemary, fruity persimmon and warm Indonesian patchouli to create a masculine scent that is both fresh and sensual.
I love it and so does my wife (on me).
The fragrance line is a nice combination, including citrus.


----------



## skyblue

geoffthomas said:


> I have been using the Armani Acqua Di Gio for a long time.
> This aquatic, aromatic fragrance opens with a splash of fresh, calabrian bergamot, neroli and green tangerine. Light, aquatic nuances mix with jasmine petal, crisp rock rose, rosemary, fruity persimmon and warm Indonesian patchouli to create a masculine scent that is both fresh and sensual.
> I love it and so does my wife (on me).
> The fragrance line is a nice combination, including citrus.


*Geoff*, that's the one my hubby wears! I love it, too.

*SN*, I am happy with the staying power! I've worn it for a few years. Daisy by Marc Jacobs is lovely, too. I've also enjoyed a few of the Burberry fragrances.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Looks like hubby and I both need to try new cologne.  Thank you!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Three month bump  

I just finished up my facial moisturizer with SPF and am interested in a new, nice one.  Any suggestions?

Hello?  There's an echo in here!


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless, I use Cerave AM and PM. It is easily accessible at Target, recommended by my dermatologist, and CHEAP! As far as recent purchases, I just got this handbag not at Amazon, but at Costco for $35!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hi *Jane917*, I've used Cerave but was hoping for some new 'miracle something'....ha! Cute purse and much better deal than Amazon!!!


----------



## Jane917

Someone Nameless said:


> Hi *Jane917*, I've used Cerave but was hoping for some new 'miracle something'....ha! Cute purse and much better deal than Amazon!!!


When you find that miracle, let me know. I just got a small jar of Clinque Surge in one of those promo bags for buying something else (Clinique Just For Eyes), which seems quite moisturizing. I need to try it for a few more days. It is at least 3 times the cost of Cerave.


----------



## skyblue

Someone Nameless said:


> Three month bump
> 
> I just finished up my facial moisturizer with SPF and am interested in a new, nice one. Any suggestions?
> 
> Hello? There's an echo in here!


Hi *Someone Nameless!*

I know everybody flew the coop around here. I miss the comraderie and wonderful product suggestions!

My dermatologist recommends *Tizo 3 Facial mineral sunscreen tinted, spf 40* ,Age defying fusion - 1.75oz. Great product! I've used it for years. It's available on Amazon.

If you need moisture, I also like *Josie Maran Argan Oil Sunscreen SPF 47*.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you!!  I love trying new things!

I just realized that I missed the Nordstrom mascara sale AGAIN!!!!  It was yesterday.


----------



## Jane917

Jane917 said:


> When you find that miracle, let me know. I just got a small jar of Clinque Surge in one of those promo bags for buying something else (Clinique Just For Eyes), which seems quite moisturizing. I need to try it for a few more days. It is at least 3 times the cost of Cerave.


[Someone Nameless], I am really enjoying the Clinique Surge. However, it does not have SPF. I rely on my foundation for SPF.

I missed the Nordstrom mascara sale too, but I still have unopened tubes from previous sales.


----------



## Addie

Hi everyone! Long time no talk! I've missed you all!

I've been dabbling here and there with new makeup and skincare. One standout product for me has to be the Drunk Elephant C-Firma Day Serum. I put it on at night (one pump covers my entire face and neck) once every three days (it says that it stays active on the skin for 72 hours). My skin has always been a big fan of Vitamin C serums but they were either too pricey for how quickly I went through them or they just didn't work. This one I notice a brightening of my skin. Love it.

Also, those Clinique Cheek Pops are fantastic. I have the peach one and use it all the time. It's so easy to apply.

I've been eyeing the Tarte Rainforest of the Sea Foundation (I think that's what it's called). The idea of a light foundation with great coverage appeals to me, particularly for the warmer weather. So I may need to stop by a Sephora and pick up a sample.

And lately I've been all about the matte palettes. I picked up the Viseart neutral one and love it. It's pricey but the shadows are super easy to blend and I've been using it every day.

For a drugstore find, I've really enjoyed the Wet n Wild highlight in Boozy Brunch. It's got a mixture of bronze, gold, and pink. I swirl my fan brush in the colors and apply. I have Becca, Laura Mercier, Lancome, and several other highlighters. I enjoy them all, but there's something about the Wet n Wild one that speaks to me.


----------



## skyblue

Addie said:


> Hi everyone! Long time no talk! I've missed you all!
> 
> I've been dabbling here and there with new makeup and skincare. One standout product for me has to be the Drunk Elephant C-Firma Day Serum. I put it on at night (one pump covers my entire face and neck) once every three days (it says that it stays active on the skin for 72 hours). My skin has always been a big fan of Vitamin C serums but they were either too pricey for how quickly I went through them or they just didn't work. This one I notice a brightening of my skin. Love it.
> 
> Also, those Clinique Cheek Pops are fantastic. I have the peach one and use it all the time. It's so easy to apply.
> 
> I've been eyeing the Tarte Rainforest of the Sea Foundation (I think that's what it's called). The idea of a light foundation with great coverage appeals to me, particularly for the warmer weather. So I may need to stop by a Sephora and pick up a sample.
> 
> And lately I've been all about the matte palettes. I picked up the Viseart neutral one and love it. It's pricey but the shadows are super easy to blend and I've been using it every day.
> 
> For a drugstore find, I've really enjoyed the Wet n Wild highlight in Boozy Brunch. It's got a mixture of bronze, gold, and pink. I swirl my fan brush in the colors and apply. I have Becca, Laura Mercier, Lancome, and several other highlighters. I enjoy them all, but there's something about the Wet n Wild one that speaks to me.


Wow! It's so nice to see you, *Addie*! It's been a real ghost town in the *Accessories* thread. All the heavy hitters have moved on, so it's nice of you to pop in! 

I am also into highlighters. *BECCA* and *Laura Mercier* are my favorites. I will check out your Wet N Wild one.

I need a new lipgloss. My *Clinique Glosswea*r in _Sunset_ has been discontinued.

How is your job going? What's new?


----------



## Addie

skyblue said:


> Wow! It's so nice to see you, *Addie*! It's been a real ghost town in the *Accessories* thread. All the heavy hitters have moved on, so it's nice of you to pop in!
> 
> I am also into highlighters. *BECCA* and *Laura Mercier* are my favorites. I will check out your Wet N Wild one.
> 
> I need a new lipgloss. My *Clinique Glosswea*r in _Sunset_ has been discontinued.
> 
> How is your job going? What's new?


Good to pop back in! Becca liquid highlighter is hands down the best liquid highlighter. I have Opal and Moonstone and love them. And the Laura Mercier one in direct sunlight is stunning.

I hate when brands discontinue products because they always end up being the ones we love.
I'm all over the place with lipgloss lately. I'm still using the Clarins Instant Light Natural Lip Perfector. They're so easy. I've got a couple shades in my bag right now. I recently tried out the Buxom gloss in White Russian. It makes a nice topper for lipsticks. The Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie glosses are nice too. I got one in a Sephora Favorites box. Both that one and the Buxom have that minty sort of feel to the lips. It took me some time to get used to it. And of course I've always been a fan of Chanel Glossimers.

I want to try the Soap & Glory pillow plump lipgloss. I've read good things.

The job is going well! I'm still in Connecticut loving the warm weather and enduring the cold weather. 

Nothing really groundbreaking going on with me. I'm biking a bit and trying to spend more time outside. I'm also trying to bring more plants into my home, but it's been a struggle keeping them alive. No green thumb here, that's for sure.

What's new with you?


----------



## skyblue

Addie said:


> Good to pop back in! Becca liquid highlighter is hands down the best liquid highlighter. I have Opal and Moonstone and love them. And the Laura Mercier one in direct sunlight is stunning.
> 
> I hate when brands discontinue products because they always end up being the ones we love.
> I'm all over the place with lipgloss lately. I'm still using the Clarins Instant Light Natural Lip Perfector. They're so easy. I've got a couple shades in my bag right now. I recently tried out the Buxom gloss in White Russian. It makes a nice topper for lipsticks. The Bare Minerals Marvelous Moxie glosses are nice too. I got one in a Sephora Favorites box. Both that one and the Buxom have that minty sort of feel to the lips. It took me some time to get used to it. And of course I've always been a fan of Chanel Glossimers.
> 
> I want to try the Soap & Glory pillow plump lipgloss. I've read good things.
> 
> The job is going well! I'm still in Connecticut loving the warm weather and enduring the cold weather.
> 
> Nothing really groundbreaking going on with me. I'm biking a bit and trying to spend more time outside. I'm also trying to bring more plants into my home, but it's been a struggle keeping them alive. No green thumb here, that's for sure.
> 
> What's new with you?


I've not tried the BECCA liquid highlighter yet, *Addie*. I am a huge fan of the *Champagne Pop*. _Jaclyn Hill's_ recommendations always sell out quickly. I'm glad I found it before it gained cult status.

I'll check out your glosses. I don't like minty glosses, or ones that tingle. I'm so picky about color, too.

We are biking up a storm. We rode 30 miles on the 4th, and 23 miles the day before. I'm looking for a new seat. Hubby likes *Brooks saddles*, but I'm not a fan. He insisted I try _clip in_ bike shoes and I'm glad I did. They make a big difference.

We're also kayaking. I just love to be active outdoors. I'm so glad you are adjusting to the new seasons!

Have you tried a peace lily? If you have a sunny window and water once a week they seem to thrive.


----------



## Neo

Hello Ladies! 

It's been SO long!!!! I just wanted to pop by and say Hi  , and that I haven't forgotten any of you and miss this thread and all you ladies (and guys - hi Geoff!!!)  

I have no recommendations for lip glosses because I'm not a gloss girl, and as for highlighters, I have way too many for someone whose shine is naturally and massively produced the minute I walk outside by profuse sweating due to the hot and humid weather  

I do have one (pricey  ) recommendation though: I had the opportunity to pick up the Sisley Orchid Rose blush a little while ago, and I'm obsessed with it! It's just gorgeous, can be sheered out or built up, and just gives the most beautiful finish. Crazy price tag, but no regrets for me  

Else, all well here. The rainy season has hit us a bit over a month ago (4 more to go, sigh...) and it's mud mud mud everywhere! Zoe (my super hyper energetic pup) loves it, me not so much, LOL. So for her, we are outdoors a LOT. I walk, she runs  . At least it's never cold


----------



## Jane917

Neo said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> It's been SO long!!!! I just wanted to pop by and say Hi , and that I haven't forgotten any of you and miss this thread and all you ladies (and guys - hi Geoff!!!)
> 
> I have no recommendations for lip glosses because I'm not a gloss girl, and as for highlighters, I have way too many for someone whose shine is naturally and massively produced the minute I walk outside by profuse sweating due to the hot and humid weather
> 
> I do have one (pricey ) recommendation though: I had the opportunity to pick up the Sisley Orchid Rose blush a little while ago, and I'm obsessed with it! It's just gorgeous, can be sheered out or built up, and just gives the most beautiful finish. Crazy price tag, but no regrets for me
> 
> Else, all well here. The rainy season has hit us a bit over a month ago (4 more to go, sigh...) and it's mud mud mud everywhere! Zoe (my super hyper energetic pup) loves it, me not so much, LOL. So for her, we are outdoors a LOT. I walk, she runs . At least it's never cold


Even though I keep up with you a bit on FB, it is always a treat to see you here. Visit us more often!

Jane


----------



## skyblue

Jane917 said:


> Even though I keep up with you a bit on FB, it is always a treat to see you here. Visit us more often!
> 
> Jane


I agree with *Jane*, *Neo*! We miss the good old days on the Accessories thread!


----------



## Someone Nameless

So good to see everyone posting here.  Feels like old home week.


----------



## geoffthomas

And I want you all to know that I look in on you, frequently.  I just have little to add to the "appearance" discussions.  Have a great day.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thanks Cobie.  We love ours.


----------



## ellesu

Hi ladies! I'm so glad to see activity on this thread! Admittedly, I haven't been able to check in as much as I'd like for a while. Hubby is working a job in Ft Lauderdale and I'm here with him. Gotta say, staying in an extended stay for an extended time works on your nerves - and your face. I think I'm allergic to this place. I've never had sinus problems or extremely sensitive skin before here but now I'm just plain miserable much of the time. I'm stopped up, sneezing, nose and eyes running, coughing and my face has never been so dry. I read that hotel air is as bad for your face as air plane air so that probably contributes. After days of online research, I ordered Estee Lauder Perfectionist CP+R Wrinkle Lifting/Firming Serum, Clinique all about eyes rich, Lancome Bienfait Multi-Vital Night Creme, Argan Oil, and Eau Thermale Thermal Spring Water to mist between layers/applications. These products are making a big difference - thankfully. For a few days I  was using the Lancome nigh creme for a night and daytime moisturizer but now I'm able to use my regular Clinique dramaticaly different lotion and face Coola spf 20 during the day. My next projects are finding a new heavier/creamier day moisturizer and research how to make my own facial mist.  

How do you ladies use your eye shadow - all over the lid, in the outer corner, along the eye rim? I go very minimal with makeup - even more so as I age but I think a bit of eye shadow color would be helpful. 

I did purchase the steam mop that one of you mentioned probably months ago. Love it - or, rather, loved it when I was home and could use it. Sigh.

Jen, I also ordered Vetiver and have been a faithfully using it since it arrived. Thank you for mentioning it! My daughter uses it and we have recommended it to countless others. My hubby has even tried it. At a local farmer's market, I bought a necklace with a small vial for essential oil attached. They would fill it with an oil of your choice and I had them fill mine up with Vetiver. Let me add I do have vivid dreams and I've never had them before. I've read this could be a side-effect of vetiver - but, it's worth it to get some decent sleep!

And....Jane, I also am dealing with the dreaded *new stylist* nerves. I go tomorrow. Eeekk! I hope my experience goes as smoothly as yours did.


----------



## Addie

*Skyblue*, I've heard so many good things about Champagne Pop. The color looks gorgeous. I've been meaning to give it a try.

Wow! 30 miles! I am definitely not up to that speed yet. I bike a bit more each time, but it's not that far. I have a backpack with an open top that I can put Addie in (there's a clip that hooks to her harness) so we can go biking together.  It's fun to get outside and try a new activity. While I'm not the biggest fan of the seat on my bike, I love how it matches the rest of the bike so I deal.  I'm getting used to it.

Kayaking sounds great! I've never tried it before. I went canoe camping recently and had a blast.

I've never tried a peace lily, but it looks pretty. I'm going to have to give it a try. Fingers crossed it likes me better than some of my other plants!

*Neo*! It's so good to hear from you!

The design on the blush is gorgeous. I always find it hard to start using something so pretty.

*Ellesu*, on weekends, I'm pretty minimal. If I put eyeshadow on at all, it's just a little smudged medium/dark matte eyeshadow along the lash line (like softer, smudgy eyeliner). During the week for work, I apply a slightly-darker-than-my-skintone eyeshadow in the crease and blend up. I put in a light, brightening (usually a soft gold or light bronze) on the inner two-thirds of my eyelid, and then I pat a dark matte warm brown on the outer third and blend that just slightly up (but not so high up that it overwhelms the initial crease color).

And now totally off topic, I recently purchased a Himalayan salt lamp. I got a massage a while back and she had a bunch in the room and I thought they gave off such a beautiful light and added to the calm feeling I got in the room. So of course I went and purchased one. Love it.

Also, I bought a bird feeder a while back, but the squirrels kept attacking it and making a mess. So I purchased one of those squirrel-proof feeders and it's done the trick beautifully. Except now I'm starting to feel bad for the squirrels and chipmunks that don't get any food. I might need to pick up a squirrel feeder.


----------



## Ruby296

Hi All! It's been a very long time since I've been on KB & it's so nice to pop back in and see familiar names! Sky blue, Cobbie, Addie, SN, Neo, Geofff!!! And I'm sure I've missed names already  Neo I've seen swatches of that blush and it's so beautiful! I'm still a blush addict but I have more than I can ever use in 3 lifetimes. I don't even remember the last time I wrote here, but here's my update. My girls and I moved to NE Ohio in June 2014. Stayed 2 years and moved back to NY at the end June 2016. We're in my hometown and very happy here. It's a long story but the move to Ohio was kind of a last resort choice and unfortunately it didn't work out for a number of reasons. I found a job teaching remedial reading at Job Corps and started on June 27. Everything was going well until July 12 when I fell on uneven steps as I was leaving work for the evening. I was able to drive myself to the ER and discovered that I fractured my ankle in 3 places. Had surgery 2 1/2 weeks ago and I'm non weight bearing for another 4 weeks. It's really put a kink in my summer plans, not to mention work. On the new products front, my favorite discoveries in the last year or so have been the Muji clear acrylic storage units and IKEA Alex drawers. As for cosmetics I started looking into more pigmented foundations and I found the pro line Kryolan. I use their TV Paint Stick sparingly as both a foundation/concealer. Buff it in lightly and it has great coverage. They also have inexpensive tools and brushes. My new favorite brow pencil is the Hourglass one with the spoolie on one end. The one I used prior is the Shu Uemura Hard 9 formula. Still good but it's now in my travel bag (not that I'm going far lately I've also tried some other pro lines like Joe Blasco, Graftobian, Ben Nye and Mehron. Ben Nye makes great loose powders and they're so inexpensive! Oh and I'm still using the HanaAir hair dryer but it's very heavy and I've got my eye on the Parlux 385 Featherlight. Well I do plan on checking in here more often so hopefully we can keep this thread going! Love to all, Ruby 💗


----------



## Jane917

Good to see you, Ruby, and to hear you and the girls are doing well....besides that broken foot. I hope you mend fast. Keep us in touch!  Jane


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> Good to see you, Ruby, and to hear you and the girls are doing well....besides that broken foot. I hope you mend fast. Keep us in touch! Jane


Jane, thank you! I'm sorry I missed your name in my post. It's going to take me a bit to remember everyone again &#128513; Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Ruby296

Jane917 said:


> Good to see you, Ruby, and to hear you and the girls are doing well....besides that broken foot. I hope you mend fast. Keep us in touch! Jane


Jane, thank you! I'm sorry I missed your name in my post. It's going to take me a bit to remember everyone again &#128513; Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> Hi, Ruby, it's good to see you here. I'm sorry to hear about your ankle. No weight bearing must make things difficult but this, too, will pass.
> 
> The swatches of that blush that Neo mentioned don't do it justice. Like you, I have more than I'll ever use in my lifetime but I love that one so much I got a backup. Stupid, I know, but it gives off such a nice glow I couldn't resist. I just happen to love blushes.
> 
> It's good to know you're back in your hometown. I know your girls are happy to be settled in a familiar place. Good luck with your ankle and new job. Keep in touch.


Thanks, Cobbie! I think the worst is behind me. Wow, I'm going to investigate that blush further since you deemed it back up worthy! Is there any obvious shimmer to it? I like a little glow, but not anything glittery. How is everything with you? Ruby &#128151;


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> Ruby, things are good with me. Thanks for asking.
> 
> This blush does have shine but not excess shimmer. It just gives you that glow. Here is a review to help you decide. There are other reviews but I think this one shows the true colors of the blush in the pan. Some, like Nordstrom's website for example, show more brown than pink. This, of course, is not a "must have" but it's still fun and gives me that "gee, I look good today" feel instead of those "gosh, I don't feel pretty today" days.
> 
> http://www.colormeloud.com/2015/09/sisley-lorchidee-rose-highlighter-blush.html


Glad all is well Cobbie! I also like Color Me Loud's blog  Her photos are wonderful and I'm trying hard to resist this blush but not sure if I'll be successful. Another blog I love is www.bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com
I've bought many things after reading her reviews. Ruby


----------



## Ruby296

Cobbie said:


> Ruby, the BTIB blog is another downfall for me.
> 
> I pulled out my Edward Bess Threads of Silk in Bellissima today and thought of you. It's a more neutral color than the Sisley. It gives a nice glow without a lot of shimmer, just a good healthy look. It's not as pigmented as the Sisley so I had to layer more on. Or maybe it was just the brush I used. Anyway, this website tells your more about it. After reading it I'll have to try it as an eyeshadow.
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2016/05/edward-bess-threads-of-silk-multi-use-powders.html
> 
> Disclaimer: This is not a paid advertisement and I would never want to be an enabler. No, no. Not me.


Too funny about *enabling*, Cobbie  I think we have similar taste in blogs as I check The Beauty Look Book frequently. Her reviews and photos are very detailed and it can sure get me in trouble sometimes. That Edward Bess highlighter in Bellissima is gorgeous and has a friendlier price point too. Must go check it out


----------



## ellesu

You ladies - stop with the blush talk!   I need to update my blush big time.  I'm afraid I'm picking up the more laid back make up style I saw in Oregon and down here in South Florida which is basically - not much makeup at all.  There are those who have full face makeup but I don't know how they keep it from just melting away.  It's been liberating for me but I may be on the verge of becoming too liberated, IYKWIM.  Thank you, Cobbie and Addie for the eye shadow tips.  Now I've got to see what I packed that I can experiment with.  Prolly gonna need to order some eye shadow and blush.  Dang! 

Hi to everyone who checked in and updated their lives! Always fun to hear about the changes & happenings.  

My face and skin reacted horribly when we first got here.  I've never had problems like that before but I had to order new serums, day and night creams to get things under control.  Now that I've about used up the new serum and moisturizers, I'm trying to go back to something a little less pricey.  I just received an order of Boots No 7 for mature skin.  I have my doubts that they will be rich enough for my dry skin but *fingers crossed.*


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I wonder if ladies worry less for outer appearance and make up but shop for inner peace...LOL


----------



## Jen

Hiiiiiii everyone!!!! Sorry I've been MIA, honestly I don't get notifications anymore and if it weren't for *Cobbie* and *Neo* mentioning conversations here I wouldn't have thought to check in!



ellesu said:


> Jen, I also ordered Vetiver and have been a faithfully using it since it arrived. Thank you for mentioning it! My daughter uses it and we have recommended it to countless others. My hubby has even tried it. At a local farmer's market, I bought a necklace with a small vial for essential oil attached. They would fill it with an oil of your choice and I had them fill mine up with Vetiver. Let me add I do have vivid dreams and I've never had them before. I've read this could be a side-effect of vetiver - but, it's worth it to get some decent sleep!


I was so glad to see this!!! I still use it daily, I'm convinced that it works but some people think I'm crazy. I'm so happy to see it helped you, too!! I'm nuts with my oils, I diffuse at work and at night, I'm always rolling them on myself...it may be psychological, but it works for me so that's that. I use mostly DoTerra but I do love Young Living's Stress Away.



Cobbie said:


> Ellesu, I've been thinking about your question asking how we put on our eyeshadow. In fact, every time I put on my makeup I remember your had asked about it. My styles change with my moods. Keep in mind that I'm certainly no expert, I just love cosmetics....too much....(which I lay direct blame on both Jen and What's Her Name .)
> 
> Here are my methods:
> 
> 1.	A simple wash of one color over the entire lid area
> 2.	One color over the entire lid followed with a darker color in the outer V ( I think that suggestion came from SN.)
> 3.	One light base color on my entire eyelid to my brow, followed with another color over just the lid, then a darker color on the bone and finally a color in the outer V.
> 
> #1 is the easiest, followed by #2 but #3 gives me the best look. I don't line my eyes. I've never been good at it so I don't bother.
> 
> Happy eye-shadowing!


Um, excuse me? 

Okay, yes. I'm a bit of an addict, it's a problem. Sometimes I work to control it, but it doesn't last very long. First to address your question, I typically use a light matte all over my lid, use a matte mid brown (preferably with a touch of grey in it) to contour around the socket, a darker color on the outer v, then usually a wash of a lighter shimmer shadow - then blend it. If I'm feeling fancy a little white matte around the inner corner and on my brows. Boom, done!

Hmmm, other recommendations. I hate to even tell you what my new favorite foundation is...it's stupid expensive and hard to find a counter to color match. I was in NYC recently and went foundation shopping, and picked up a bunch of new ones. Columbus is booming, but makeup still has to catch up - I don't have access to a lot here. I can buy color products based on swatches, but foundation is trickier. Okay....this is it. It's insanely amazing. And yes, I'm just a *touch* crazy 

http://www.barneys.com/product/serge-lutens-beaut-c3-a9-spectral-cream-foundation-504472994.html

I also have to agree with the Sisley blush...I know!!! This is why *Cobbie* blames everything on the two of us...but seriously - it's one amazing blush. Although, ahem - I was the third of the 3 of us to cave on that one.

I love all this conversation about bike riding and kayaking! I love both. But, admittedly I'm more into yoga and rock climbing myself! I'd kayak more if I had more access to water, but due to some health issues I had to mostly give up bike riding a while ago.



Ruby296 said:


> Hi All! It's been a very long time since I've been on KB & it's so nice to pop back in and see familiar names! Sky blue, Cobbie, Addie, SN, Neo, Geofff!!! And I'm sure I've missed names already  Neo I've seen swatches of that blush and it's so beautiful! I'm still a blush addict but I have more than I can ever use in 3 lifetimes. I don't even remember the last time I wrote here, but here's my update. My girls and I moved to NE Ohio in June 2014. Stayed 2 years and moved back to NY at the end June 2016. We're in my hometown and very happy here. It's a long story but the move to Ohio was kind of a last resort choice and unfortunately it didn't work out for a number of reasons. I found a job teaching remedial reading at Job Corps and started on June 27. Everything was going well until July 12 when I fell on uneven steps as I was leaving work for the evening. I was able to drive myself to the ER and discovered that I fractured my ankle in 3 places. Had surgery 2 1/2 weeks ago and I'm non weight bearing for another 4 weeks. It's really put a kink in my summer plans, not to mention work. On the new products front, my favorite discoveries in the last year or so have been the Muji clear acrylic storage units and IKEA Alex drawers. As for cosmetics I started looking into more pigmented foundations and I found the pro line Kryolan. I use their TV Paint Stick sparingly as both a foundation/concealer. Buff it in lightly and it has great coverage. They also have inexpensive tools and brushes. My new favorite brow pencil is the Hourglass one with the spoolie on one end. The one I used prior is the Shu Uemura Hard 9 formula. Still good but it's now in my travel bag (not that I'm going far lately I've also tried some other pro lines like Joe Blasco, Graftobian, Ben Nye and Mehron. Ben Nye makes great loose powders and they're so inexpensive! Oh and I'm still using the HanaAir hair dryer but it's very heavy and I've got my eye on the Parlux 385 Featherlight. Well I do plan on checking in here more often so hopefully we can keep this thread going! Love to all, Ruby &#128151;


Ruby, I'm so happy to see you checking in - I think about you every once in a while! I'm sorry Ohio didn't work out, and about everything else that has happened! You are one strong woman, I so admire you. I'm glad to hear you're back home. Rest up and heal fast!!! 
I also discovered Kryolan thanks to Wayne Goss, and I'm _obsessed_ with the camoflauge concealer. It covers up small blemishes better than any concealer I've ever used. This is not one for under the eyes, though - it's super thick. 
Speaking of Ben Nye - one of my ALL TIME FAVORITE products is the banana powder!!! I use it as an under eye concealer setting powder and brightener - it's the cheapest product I probably own, but it'll forever have a spot in my drawer.



*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I wonder if ladies worry less for outer appearance and make up but shop for inner peace...LOL


Oh Dr. D, how many times I hear this. And not to snip at you, but it irritates me every single time. I love makeup for the fun of it, yes sure for how it makes me feel about myself - I love the fact that I'm female and I'm allowed to cover up that huge zit - but it ain't for anyone but ME. I love my time in the morning that's all for me, drinking coffee, listening to the news, doing my makeup, thinking about my day ahead. It's one time of day that's mine. Just because I love makeup doesn't mean I'm insecure, lacking confidence or inner peace. Thankyouverymuch.

Ok, off my soapbox. No real news to report here, just super busy as usual!!


----------



## Sandpiper

I will be 70 in December.    When did that happen?  Not / never have been a girlie girl.  Never learned make-up, never really interested.  Wear very very little of it.  I'm consistently told I look, act, sound 10 - 15 years younger.  I remember in the mid '70s I worked with a younger girl who had rainbow eyes!  Gotta say the amount and colors of eyeshadow she applied was astounding!


----------



## Neo

Sandpiper said:


> I will be 70 in December.  When did that happen? Not / never have been a girlie girl. Never learned make-up, never really interested. Wear very very little of it. I'm consistently told I look, act, sound 10 - 15 years younger. I remember in the mid '70s I worked with a younger girl who had rainbow eyes! Gotta say the amount and colors of eyeshadow she applied was astounding!


Then I guess you mustn't enjoy this thread too much


----------



## Sandpiper

Neo said:


> Then I guess you mustn't enjoy this thread too much


Accessories isn't only make-up? Check out the first post in this thread. I'm into purses / bags. I've got that bad.


----------



## Neo

Sandpiper said:


> Accessories isn't only make-up? Check out the first post in this thread. I'm into purses / bags. I've got that bad.


Oh, ok, guess I got confused by the make-up focused post following a number of make-up related exchanges


----------



## Jen

I think we're all just a bit touchy about the anti-makeup talk in a thread that tends to be largely about it. If you don't like it, don't wear it. I seriously don't care, good for you. However, I expect you to not judge me for wearing it the same way I won't judge you for not liking it. Deal?


----------



## mlewis78

I do not wear as much make-up as I once did.  I don't judge anyone who does wear make-up.  I use foundation, blush and lipstick (the lipstick doesn't last because I eat or drink often).  Used to wear eye shadow and mascara.  Had an itchy-eye night at work back around 2006 and decided to stop wearing the eye make-up.  As I age (now 65 but not looking too old yet), I think that make-up can be over-done on seniors and gives a caracature or clown effect.  Guess it helps if you have a stylist.  I realize most of you on this thread are many years younger than I am.


----------



## Jen

We are of many varying ages around here, believe me!! I agree that too much makeup on really anyone looks bad, I see people on Instagram or whatever all dolled up and that's not even close to where most of us go. We mostly just appreciate good products that are preferably as natural looking as possible, for the most part! Especially brushes, don't even get *Cobbie*, *Neo *or I started on that topic  Honestly, I think a good part of me loves makeup so much because I'm totally obsessed with my brushes!!

*Addie *- I had what we call a shower moment this morning (like it came to me that I didn't respond to something in the shower or some random time...) You mentioned the Drunk Elephant C serum - I'm also a Drunk Elephant addict! It's done more for me than any other C serum I've used as well. I also love the glycolic night serum, and use both daily. However, the night serum didn't work at all for *Neo*, so it isn't for everyone. I also use the Marula Oil mixed with my moisturizer in the morning. I love that it's all natural ingredients with no parabens, perfums and especially no animal testing.


----------



## Ruby296

*DrDLN[quote author=Jen said:


> Hiiiiiii everyone!!!! Sorry I've been MIA, honestly I don't get notifications anymore and if it weren't for *Cobbie* and *Neo* mentioning conversations here I wouldn't have thought to check in!
> 
> Ruby, I'm so happy to see you checking in - I think about you every once in a while! I'm sorry Ohio didn't work out, and about everything else that has happened! You are one strong woman, I so admire you. I'm glad to hear you're back home. Rest up and heal fast!!!
> I also discovered Kryolan thanks to Wayne Goss, and I'm _obsessed_ with the camoflauge concealer. It covers up small blemishes better than any concealer I've ever used. This is not one for under the eyes, though - it's super thick.
> Speaking of Ben Nye - one of my ALL TIME FAVORITE products is the banana powder!!! I use it as an under eye concealer setting powder and brightener - it's the cheapest product I probably own, but it'll forever have a spot in my drawer.


Hi Jen and everyone! I said I'd check in here more often and here it is early November already. It's been a long haul for me since I last wrote. I am finally scheduled to return to work on November 14th. Have been slowly getting back to "normal" again. I have had weekly doctor appointments for the last 2 months as there was a small part of one of my incisions that wouldn't heal. I was afraid of infection but it finally closed, thanks to Medihoney (a cream that is 80% honey). Have also been doing physical therapy 2x/week, trying to rebuild ankle strength and regain range of motion. I also finally finished unpacking and organizing everything. I've come to the conclusion that I have too much stuff, lol! The only thing I have bought recently is the new Anastasia Beverly Hills foundation stick. I really like it , got a great color match and it's reasonably priced, unlike the Hourglass stick. I've really streamlined the products I use. My 15 year old is just getting into wearing a little makeup. Mostly concealer, tinted moisturizer and a little brow pencil. I'm trying to steer her toward more natural products as the chemicals and additives scare the crap out of me. Anyway.....things continue to look up and the girls have adjusted well to small town life. We love being 5 minutes from my (soon to be 91 year old) mom. Jen, thanks again for your kind words. Give the Buckeye state my regards! Ruby &#128151;


----------



## gresskey

hudsonam said:


> Someone tell me why I need or don't need another pair of leggings. I've just recently acquired two pairs of Yummie Tummie leggings plus one pair of their boot cut pants, plus I already had one pair of Loft leggings. Now Lysse has a pair of leggings on sale for $35!!! I want! What do I do?
> 
> LYSSÉ


As a girl with cellulite
I also especially want an artifact that can solve my own cellulite
I have tried many artifacts, but the effects are different
There are also many effective but flawed in other aspects
When I walked through Tummy Control Body Shapewear Open Bust Sale, I think this is the most suitable shapewear for me, which can solve my own fatness. Problems can also provide you with a perfect figure.


----------

